# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau >  [PoEkedex]3.2+Bestiary 02/03 21H / Faites chauffer les cafetières !

## CaMarchePas

*Bestiary (3.2)* 



*Page officielle de l'extension* 

Einhar Frey a écrit un Bestiaire relatant les diverses créatures peuplant Wraeclast. Il nous apprendra à les chasser et capturer. Les prises seront stockées / présentées dans la ménagerie pour ensuite éventuellement être sacrifiée sur un autel de sang (ie : arène où on doit les battre) pour obtenir des items (ie : craft).

Les crafts annoncés semblent très diversifiés et certains très puissants / nouvelles options : crafter des slots blancs, diviser les mods d'un item (et le dédoubler), modifier les maps, obtenir des prophéties... 

Les sacrifices permettront aussi d'ouvrir des portails vers le monde des esprits où 4 bêtes spirituelles nous attendent et promettent des uniques spécifiques (ie : CRAB WARRIOR)

Récompenses de challenge Bestiary : 



*Nouveaux packs de supporter* 
Deux packs à 25€ améliorables en packs à 50€
https://web.poecdn.com/image/shop/pa...pypack.jpg?v=3
https://web.poecdn.com/image/shop/pa...pypack.jpg?v=3
https://web.poecdn.com/image/shop/pa...repack.jpg?v=3
https://web.poecdn.com/image/shop/pa...repack.jpg?v=3


*Patch 3.1* 

Uber Elder : L'elder en map T15 ne vous suffit pas ? Maintenant vous pouvez vous taper l'Elder ET le Shaper en même temps !Rework de toutes les Ascendances avec quelques nouvelles mécaniques 
Ascendant : https://i.redd.it/j3jjf5jj2ui01.jpgChieftain : https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/2...anAndRobin.jpgBeserker : https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/2...rgerRecipe.jpgJuggernaut : https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/2.../Jauternug.jpgChampion : https://youtu.be/iEP-CGTTLPIGladiator : https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/2...usselCrowe.jpgSlayer : https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/2...OfPancakes.jpgElementalist : https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/2...donNewYork.jpgOccultist : https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/2...stFilename.jpgNecromancer : https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/2...runchyFood.jpgDeadeye : https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/2...rmalShapes.jpgPathfinder : https://youtu.be/jLmITKihQLgRaider : https://youtu.be/vMS8oRdXAggAssassin : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXhPdNBBCc8Saboteur : https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/2...oteurClass.jpgThrickster : https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/2...ChangChang.jpgGuardian : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lk0JohqHPywHierophant : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cKI21B3jzsInquisitor : https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/2...itorRevamp.jpg3 nouvelles gemmes : 2 skills actives et une support
Spectral Shield Throw : lance une copie de notre bouclier qui va s'éclater à l'impacte, créant d'autres projectiles. L'ajout de projectiles ne modifie que les éclats, pas le bouclier de base. Le bouclier ne peut pas percer.Summon Phantasm on kill : supporte une compétence qui peut toucher les ennemis ou une compétence de minion et donne une chance de créer un phantasme quand une cible est tuée par la compétence liée.?30 nouveaux uniques Fated (et les prophéties qui vont avec)Une nouvelle quête à l'acte X29 nouveaux uniquesdix nouvelles cartes de divinationAu moins une elder orb qui permet de transformer une map en T16 (comme les shaper's orb)


==================================================  ==============
==================================================  ==============
==================================================  ==============
Le jeu évoluant toujours, une petite vidéo regroupant les différents trailers du jeu, des ligues et des extensions. Deux messages plus loin sur le topic vous pouvez trouver une liste des ligues/patchs majeurs pour avoir une idée de ce qui a changé depuis votre dernière rechute !






*Le site officiel :* www.pathofexile.com  
*Les caractéristiques du jeu :*

*7 classes non restrictives* (juste la position dans l'arbre de compétence et les récompenses de quêtes qui change). Chacune des six classes de base possède 3 ascendances, débloquées via les épreuves du labyrinthe, qui donne accès à des sous arbres aux bonus très puissants mais limités en nombre. La scion ne possède qu'une ascendance mais celle-ci reprend des combos impossibles autrement entre deux ascendances de deux autres classes.*10 actes*, pas (plus) de difficulté (normal/cruel/merciless disparus) puis l'Atlas qui est une carte des cartes à looter et vider pour avancer en endgame (lvl68-84)*Mode Standard, Hardcore (mort définitive), SSF* : solo self found pour les deux précités (pas de coffre de guilde, pas de trade, pas de groupe, on peut transférer le perso, le coffre et l'atlas VERS la league mère correspondante). Les 4 modes sont présents dans chaque ligue temporaire et lors des longues courses.*Jeu traduit en français* : je n'ai pas testé, mais c'est enfin officiel et ça peut intéresser des gens. S'il n'y a pas (encore) de système de traduction intégré (façon GuildWars), les items sont affichés en jeu dans la langue de notre client (et en anglais sur les site de trade). Le site officiel est lui aussi dispo en français (et autres langues).End game sous forme d'items qui fonctionnent comme tous les items du jeu : rareté (normal/magique/rare/unique), modification (qualité, craft via orb, corruption, échange, recettes marchand...). Les cartes sont représentées sur un Atlas qui indique les chemins disponibles, les cartes débloquées, les bonus débloqués, et qui permet de modifier les effets via des sextants (items à utilisations à appliquer sur l'Atlas). Depuis la 3.1 deux entités se battent sur l'Atlas et leurs territoires respectifs y sont représentés.*Des dizaines de compétences actives* sous forme de gemmes à sertir : attaques au corps à corps, contre-attaques, à l'arc, de lancer, de saut, sorts aoe/pbaoe/projectiles, d'invocation, de manipulation, malédictions, auras, téléportation, canalisation, pièges, mines...*Des dizaines de gemmes de support* pour modifier les effets des gemmes actives*Un arbre de compétence (passives)conséquent !* + un arbreInstances de ville pour se retrouver en publique, instances en groupe de 6 pour le combat. Tout peut se faire en solo, tout peut se faire en groupe.*Une planque à personnaliser* : accès aux coffres de compte et de guilde, portail de téléportation, système d'ouverture de carte, craft des masters. (décorations et bancs à craft maintenant commun à toutes les ligues, à venir un système de sauvegarde pour réutiliser notre hideout dans une nouvelle ligue, il faudra toujours débloquer les niveaux des masters pour utiliser leurs ateliers respectifs)*Système économique* : pas d'argent, crédit ou autre. Tout se vend et s'achète que ce soit avec les marchands ou les joueurs avec les orbes qu'on utilise pour modifier les objets et que l'on loot à tout niveau du jeu. La rareté et l'utilité des orbes détermine leur "valeur" et les taux d'échanges qui varient aussi en fonction de la ligue.*Craft* : aléatoire avec la plupart des orbes (changer le nombre de slots, changer tous les mods, prendre une rareté aléatoire...), fixe avec les maîtres qu'on peut rencontrer (+vie, +dégât, 3 slots...) et qui en les faisant progresser nous propose des modifications beaucoup plus intéressantes, et cher (possibilité de rajouter plusieurs modifications, possibilité de figer les affixes pour ne changer que les suffixes et vice versa) et des bonus uniques (on ne peut pas les avoir en drop).La très grande majorité des *zones est générée aléatoirement,* seules les cartes uniques et les boss d'histoire ont des zones fixes.*PvP* : système de tournois et une arène de free pvp. Lvl 28 max ou sans restriction. On peut considérer le système actuel quasiment mort (la plupart des joueurs rencontrés sont là pour le master associé qui permet certains crafts).Mises à jours régulières : gros patch avec nouvelles mécaniques/contenu/nouvelles ligues tous les 4 à 6 mois. Toutes les quelques semaines des patchs apportant leurs lots d'items uniques ou compétences (et modifications). Quand nécessaire des correctifs critiques assez rapidement appliqués.*Ligues* : l'équivalent des saisons ailleurs. Tout le monde repart de zéro sur les nouvelles ligues, et à leur fin les persos sont migré sur les ligues permanentes (SC et HC). Elles sont généralement l'occasion de tester de nouvelles mécaniques de jeu qui sont ensuite intégrées ou modifiées ou mises de côté. C'est là qu'il y a le plus de monde, tout le monde repartant de zéro, chacun fait sa course au lvlup et l'économie repart de rien.*Courses* : en parallèle des ligues il y a des saisons de courses : de quelques minutes à quelques heures pendant la saison, ce sont des courses au lvlup ou au boss. Des points sont attribués par position et/ou objectif, ces points débloquent des items avec des artworks alternatifs d'items de tout type. Certaines imposent une restriction (famine : les flasks ne se rechargent pas en ville), d'autre une modification allant d'un boost aux ennemis (turbo : tous les mobs se déplacent et attaquent deux fois plus vite...) à une complète modification du jeu ! (mountain ledge : aucune ville, que des zones "couloir" où on affronte des monstres de plus en plus haut en niveau.)Lien vers la description des différentes ligues et courses*Jeu gratuit intégralement*. Le shop n'est QUE du cosmétic, aucun item ou boost quel qu'il soit. La seule exception serait l'agrandissement de coffre (déjà bien grand de base, mais limité si on ne veut pas transférer entre perso et qu'on garde trop de choses). Même pour les slots de perso : 25 de base !

*Faut-il payer pour jouer // J'ai des sousous j'en fais quoi ?* 


Spoiler Alert! 



Non. Le jeu se veut gratuit et le staff tient à maintenir une équité à ce niveau. Même ceux qui ont claqué 1000 ou 2000 $ dans les plus gros pack de support pour créer des items uniques ou des cartes de divination n'ont pas eu droit à cet item, même en standard, une fois créé, ils doivent le looter/trade comme tout le monde.

La boutique se veut principalement axée sur les cosmétiques (skins d'armure, de portrait, minipets, effets visuel d'arme et de compétences, décorations d'hideout...) et quelques améliorations de "confort". 

Il y a beaucoup de loot, énormément même, c'est un hack&slash, donc on peut se retrouver vite à l'étroit si on ne sait pas quoi garder ou jeter, surtout au début... donc oui les quelques stash de départ sont limitant, mais ce n'est pas ça qui vous rendra moins efficace que les autres joueurs déjà en map quand vous finissez l'acte 1.
Il y a du trade, et les onglets premiums sont un énorme confort de trade, mais comme indiqué dans la section trade, la vente marche aussi via le forum officiel (pour lister ses items) et pour l'achat y'a rien besoin (on consulte les site, on contacte le gars).

===tl;dr===

Cependant si y'a de quoi payer, c'est pas pour rien, donc si vous avez des sous, avant d'acheter des skins, vous voudriez peut être acheter des trucs "utiles" :
-les stashs tab : onglet de coffre, du stockage en plus. Les basiques ne permettent pas de faire du commerce. Peu chers, parfois disponible dans les boxs (contenu aléatoire, régulièrement une de dispo gratuitement via une course "rapide", régulièrement une offerte via un achat même le plus bas - 5 coins - en boutique), permet d'être plus confortable dans la gestion de son stock (appelé aussi BORDEL). 

-les premium stashs tab : l'onglet de luxe, on peut éditer son nom, sa couleur, s'il est publique donc faire du trade en ayant ses items listés et indiquer les prix de ces items. En avoir un est fortement recommander pour faire du trade, ça simplifie énormément les choses.

-le quadstash tab : un onglet premium de luxe, quatre fois plus grand ! Même particularités que le premium : on peut éditer le nom/couleur, le rendre publique et indiquer les prix. Si vous tradez beaucoup ça peut être mieux qu'un seul premium. Sinon ça fait un bon fourretout que ce soit pour faire des recettes chaos en série, stocker toutes les maps, ranger les items "pas à jeter"... Il est souvent en promo avec d'autres onglets spéciaux.

-le currency stash tab : un onglet qui permet de stocker à peu près toutes les currencies du jeu, par pack de 5000. Avec en cadeau 14 slots libres pour stocker d'autres currencies (si on dépasse les splinters de breach, les currencies de ligue temporaire... De loin un des plus intéressant tant le gain de volume est conséquent. Comme les premium on peut le modifier/trade. Il a été mis à jour plusieurs fois pour intégrer certaines currencies qui ne l'étaient pas.

-le divination card stash tab : permet de stocker TOUTES les cartes de divination, et y'en a un sacré paquet... avec des options d'affichage et de tri. Utile quand on farm beaucoup, ne jette pas les cartes. Moins indispensable que le currency, il fait gagner de la place et est pratique.

-l'essence stash tab : permet de stocker TOUTES les essences et de les améliorer à la volée. Fait gagner de la place comme le divination stash, mais les essences ne sont pas très fréquentes et on ne garde/n'utilise généralement que les plus grosses. Du coup on peut s'en passer largement, c'est du confort.

-le Map Stash Tab : ajouté avec la 3.1, c'est le stash qui peut faire gagner le plus de place, et de loin. Évidemment si vous commencez le jeu ou n'allez que peu en map (ie : rip en boucle en ssf hc), il ne vous sera pas beaucoup utile... Pour les autres : c'est un stash séparé en 17 sous catégories (tiers 1 à 16 + uniques), chaque catégorie comportant un stash pour CHAQUE type de map. Donc en T1 vous avez 4 sous stash, 6 en t2, 12 en t7, 17 en unique... chaque stash d'une map précise comporte 12x6 cases (ie : plus que l'inventaire du perso). Le ctrl+clic range la map dans le bon stash automatiquement et un compteur nous indique le nombre de cartes en possession à chaque tiers et pour chaque type de map. En plus de tout ça on peut choisir quelle série de map on veut trier (originales, atlas, war for the atlas...) bon ça n'a aucun intérêt en ligue, mais ça permet de trier un peu en standard si on veut récupérer certaines vieilles maps et les ranger ensemble. 

Bref, quand vous mappez beaucoup, ça fait beaucoup de place de gagnées, et avec le système Elder/shaper on a tout intérêt à garder des maps de tout tiers donc, c'est tout bénef !

-dons à la guilde : vous pouvez (via le site) donner des currencies à la guilde. Ca ne permet actuellement que d'acheter deux choses : des slots pour inviter plus de monde (on était limite à la sortie de la 3.0, mais habituellement ça passe large) ou des onglets de guilde premium (on en a 20, ça me semble suffisant actuellement). A voir dans le futur quand ils amélioreront les options de guilde, mais on ne sait pas quand. 

*Le minimum syndical :* le currency stash, un stash premium, des stashs de secours et le map stash si vous allez par là. 
Il y a régulièrement des promos sur les stashs, des offres de lot (genre quad+currency+essence+div pour le prix de 3) et de nouveaux stashs et améliorations sont annoncés.






*Divers liens* 

Si vous avez des liens ou des mises à jours de liens à proposer, n'hésitez pas à les poster sur le forum ! 
Je ne fais pas le tour de tous les liens, donc vérifiez la validé du topic/lien avant de le consulter, généralement si une nouvelle version (auteur qui ne joue plus, version obsolète...) arrive, il y a un lien en dernière page du topic linké.



Spoiler Alert! 


Guide pour débuterPath of Exile WikiPour chercher les prix des items : PoE Goods LE site indispensable avec un *Currency Market* qui permet d'avoir des ratios très fiables d'échange d'orbes.Wiki des recettes marchandGuide craft/orbsTopic des uniques avec les ajouts par patch (à jour, 3.0 en cours)Lien vers le topic de PoE Items Info Scripts qui permet d'avoir des détails sur les mods des items (valeur max, range de valeur, pre/suffixe... et description des maps)Tracker pour les messages du Staff sur le forum officielAide pour les succès "All ears" et "All stones unturned" (avant l'acte 4, au cas où c'est mis à jour)Vorici chroms calculator pour connaître les chances d'obtenir des slots de telle ou telle couleur avec ou sans VoriciRésumé des modifs, guides, aides et autres liens très utiles, en anglais*Liste des "Builds of the Week" et "Hideout of the week" saison 3**Site pour suivre sa progression dans l'atlas**Liste des mods disponibles par type d'item et ilevel (lien wiki) (surtout si poeaffix.net n'est pas mis à jour...)**Poe Profile pour pas mal d'infos sur un profil et des outils sympa En développement, suivre le reddit pour plus d'infos**Ladder Tracker Java Script qui fonctionne sous Java pour avoir l'overlay avec notre rang global et par classe. une fois installé suffit de le lancer, il demande alors le nom du perso à traquer et la ligue dans laquelle il se trouve (là on a les courses d'une semaine, je ne sais pas si ça fonctionne avec tous les évènements). Contrairement aux anciens scripts, ici pas d'autohotkey et la liste des ligues vient de l'api GGG donc pas besoin d'attendre que ça soit pris en compte ou pas. L'overlay se déplace simplement à la souris en cliquant dessus. Simple et efficace.**PoE-Racing* : ladders des courses/ligues avec des tris par course/classe + en bas 3 type d'overlay qui fonctionnent avec autohotkey pour le classement pendant les ligues/courses. Ici on rempli les options pour télécharger le script tout prêt plutôt que de modifier le script ou les options sur le script chez soi. A priori on ne peut pas déplacer (sans mettre les mains dans le script) la position de l'overlay.*PoEfr* : le site d'Alogos avec des news/infos/guides en français




*Commerce*



Spoiler Alert! 



Il y a des canaux d'échange en jeu, mais c'est juste bon à perdre son cerveau, ses yeux et se faire entuber (les prix sont très rarement à l'avantage du client, et très souvent à l'avantage du gars qui "arnaque" ceux qui ne connaissent pas les autres places d'échange.

Le site officiel comporte depuis peu un moteur de recherche pour les échanges basé sur le plus gros site non officiel poe.trade.
Ces deux sites (et les autres) fonctionnent de la même manière : on choisit la ligue (vu qu'il y en a 2 permanente et 4 supplémentaire pendant chaque saison), et on applique des filtres à savoir le type d'item, la rareté, les bonus, les restrictions de stats/niveau/slots... Maintenant avec filtrage des afk/dnd ! Idem pour les currencies, et c'est ce qui permet le plus de connaitre le coût réel de chaque orbe : on a ça et on veut ça. Une fois le vendeur trouvé, on clique sur contacter et on a une belle phrase copiée à coller dans le chat ingame qui va envoyer un message privé au vendeur qui généralement derrière nous invite en groupe pour faire l'échange en jeu (interface d'échange, on ne pose pas au sol). La tradition veut que l'acheteur se rend dans l'hideout du vendeur (clic droit sur le portrait : hideout), en l'absence d'hideout (début de ligue) on se rend acte 1 à Lioneye's watch. 

Ces sites ne listent pas n'importe quoi, il y a deux options :
-les items listés sur le forum officiel, section trade. Gratuit, on crée un message, via la page de compte en haut on peut linker directement un objet depuis son inventaire (y compris coffre et personnage), on rajoute son prix à côté (syntaxe à respectée indiquée dans la section "about" de l'onglet trade en haut du site) et on attend.
-les items mis dans les onglets "publiques" du jeu, ces onglets sont payants (premium), mais si vous avez des points c'est quasi indispensable d'en avoir un. Quasi car le forum ça marche aussi et on a fait avec pendant des années, et tout le monde ne trade pas et tout le monde ne vend pas et certains jouent en SSF donc pas de trade)




*Les Filtres d'items*


Spoiler Alert! 



Un problème avec de loot trop envahissant à l'écran ? GGG y a pensé et a mis en place les filtres. Ils permettent de n'afficher que les items désirés et de la façon qui nous plaît, pas d'inquiétude les items masqués sont visibles avec l'habituelle touche "alt" qui affiche tous les items au sol.
Lien wiki (en anglais)
Annonce officielle
Guide (en anglais)

Filtres déjà préparés :
Antnee : affichage qui évolue avec le niveau et thème qui se veut être proche du jeu standard
Neverskin : plus d'infos, évolutif, mais plus "flashy"

S'il est toujours développé il y a le logiciel "Filtration" qui permet d'éditer les filtres et de visualiser nos modifications.
Sinon il y a Filterblade qui permet la même chose en ligne et même plus. De base on y a le filtre de Neversink et ses variantes. On peut y modifier pas mal (tout ?) d'options avec prévisualisation intégrée. On peut surtout y sauvegarder nos filtres via cookies et les partager (via liens). Le site intègre les mises à jours qui ajoutent des items particuliers, on peut généralement juste retélécharger notre sauvegarde qui comprendra les modifications (sauf si celles ci intègrent des zones qu'on a modifié).



*La guilde des Canards of Exile [CPC]*


Spoiler Alert! 


 
Pour être invité dans la guilde, c'est simple ! Laissez un message ici avec votre nom de perso et/ou votre nom de compte (surtout si vous jouez plusieurs persos...) . On a très pleins d'officiers pour vous inviter ! En début de ligue et régulièrement le reste du temps y'a du monde sur mumble, au pire les habitués, donc direction ce lien pour les coordonnées et comment se faire enregistrer (sinon vous ne pourrez pas changer du channel de départ) sur notre mumble. (ps : le mumble est le logiciel vocal de la communauté, si vous voulez autre chose, faites vous plaisir mais tant qu'officiellement Canard PC est sur mumble, ben on est sur mumble, ça se discute sur le lien donné, pas ici, merci). 

A défaut whispez moi @camarchepas, mais si vous n'avez pas posté sur le topic je vais généralement vous demander d'y laisser un message.
Quand y'a du monde à inviter on (je) kick des "fantomes", maintenant on a la date de dernière connexion donc je fais du plus ancien au plus récent. Lors de certaines expansions (3.0) les places étaient vraiment limitées (>80 actifs de moins de quelques jours), donc il se peut que malencontreusement je kick un actif qui était en vacances, un petit message et vous serez réinvitez, n'hésitez pas !

Le guildstash : libre service, généralement les onglets sont renommés donc merci de respecter les catégories. Les couleurs, en plus du texte, indiquent aussi un tri : jaune pour rare, orange comme les uniques... pour les uniques... Généralement on a un tri par niveau en début de ligue, et plus elle avance plus on évolue selon les places (surtout en standard, en HC y'a beaucoup moins de monde et donc d'item, et beaucoup d'items sont utiles donc stockés chez soi). 
Merci de n'y déposer que des items utiles... le baton lvl69 +1-2 dégâts et 4 slots, on s'en balance le trognon. Globalement, si vous pensez que ça ne peut pas vous servir, même en refaisant un perso, ben vous le jetez au marchand ! 

Étant en libre service, tout ce qui y est mis est perdu. Vous mettez quelque chose en guildstash, n'exigez pas de le récupérer après. Vous pouvez toujours demander en chat ou sur le forum si quelqu'un a l'item hein, mais si vous l'avez mis, libre à quiconque de l'utiliser, le revendre, le modifier, le démolir... Après la bienséance (ie : si on n'est pas un gros c*****) veut qu'en début de ligue on ne vas pas se jeter sur un 4L avec 3 couleurs différentes pour en faire une chromatique... ou de revendre un item utile six slots pour les jewelers... et le stash est là pour aider à s'équiper, pas pour revendre à d'autres joueurs.

Le guildestash n'est pas votre extension de stash, si vous y stockez par manque de place, ne vous étonnez pas de perdre vos items soit par ce que quelqu'un en a besoin, soit par ce que c'était de la merde, soit par ce que j'avais besoin de la place pour un autre onglet spécifique pour tout le monde. Si vous avez besoin de place temporairement (genre vous triez quelque chose), c'est que vous vous y prenez mal !

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Tout a commencé sur une plage abandonnée ...



Bon, mort en HC sur Vagan. Je connaissais pas le bougre, maintenant si. Vengeance !
clic clic clic clic clic clic
Et Champagne pour la version 2 du topic !  ::): 

On s'est longtemps demander si PoE n'avait pas plutôt sa place dans la partie Jeux online et réseau. 
Ben voilà c'est fait. 




Du coup on poste ici ou sur l'autre ?  ::ninja::

----------


## CaMarchePas

La limite de caractères ayant été atteinte dans le premier message, je balance ici "l'historique" du jeu que j'aime garder pour retrouver certaines infos et changements ^^ 
*Les grosses mises à jour & ligues

*Patch 3.1 War for the Atlas et Abyss League (décembre => mars 2018) :


Spoiler Alert! 


*War for the Atlas (3.1)
*https://www.pathofexile.com/war
https://youtu.be/PJWWZYlH29M


*Page officielle de l'extension*
"Une entité ancienne appellée The Elder conteste le contrôle du Shaper sur l'Atlas des monde."


Les deux big boss (The Shaper qu'on connait déjà et The Elder) s'affrontent sur l'Atlas qui s'en retrouve perturbé. ( lien vers la vidéo d'explication 
A chaque fois qu'on fait une carte, le combat entre les deux entités évolue. L'Elder essaie de tout contrôler, le Shaper essaie de le ralentir. Les cartes contrôlées par l'un ou l'autre montrent l'impacte de la guerre (invasion de tentacules/disparition des couleurs/mobs pour l'un, disparition du décor pour l'autre).
Quand on visite une carte disputée par l'Elder, on peut être amené à l'affronter lui, ou plutôt ses créatures. Comme le Shaper il possède quatre gardiens qu'il faut vaincre pour pouvoir l'affronter en personne.
Les gardiens du Shaper sont toujours sur les dernières cartes centrales (t16), l'Elder lui essaie d'absorber la puissance des boss de maps et peut vous amener à affronter ses gardiens sur toute carte qu'il conteste, leur puissance dépendant de celle du boss absorbé. 


Lors des combats sur les cartes contestées on peut trouver des objets rares très puissants (et encore plus rare et encore plus dur sans doute d'avoir un vrai bon objet) affectés par les pouvoirs de l'Elder ou du Shaper. Ces objets ont des capacités très puissantes qu'on ne trouve pas sur des rares, et ne sont pas corrompus : gemmes support intégrées, bonus de stat en %, effet comme sur des uniques (+1 mine placée, immunité au shock ground... cf la page officielle pour des exemples. Les plus impressionnant affichées sont sans doute les armes possédant 3 supports intégrés et de bons niveau, conférant un équivalent de six slots sur une arme à une main (ou plus sur une deux mains). Les exemples ont plus de six lignes de bonus, à voir comment ils sont agencés pour les possibilité de craft (3 lignes de support = 1 mod "shaped" par exemple ? ).
Chaque entité propose des bonus propre à ses pouvoir : le Shaper proposera des bonus liés aux crits (support crit chance, crit damage...) quand l'Elder proposera de la force brute (multystrike, brutality, ruthless) sur les armes. 


Nouveaux pack de supporter :
https://web.poecdn.com/image/shop/pa...ndpack.jpg?v=3
https://web.poecdn.com/image/shop/pa...erpack.jpg?v=3
https://web.poecdn.com/image/shop/pa...arpack.jpg?v=3
https://web.poecdn.com/image/shop/pa...erpack.jpg?v=3
https://web.poecdn.com/image/shop/pa...orpack.jpg?v=3
https://web.poecdn.com/image/shop/pa...orpack.jpg?v=3




*The Abyss challenge league* 


https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/A...mentHeader.jpg
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2032331
D'anciennes créatures qui craignent la lumière et peuplaient Wraeclast avant la venu de Solael surgissent par milliers des entrailles de la terre. 


Le joueur pourra rencontrer des fissures dans le sol, s'il s'en approche trop elles s'écartent et se propagent, libérant de nombreuses créatures des sous terrains. En poursuivant la fissure, on pourra déboucher sur un gouffre grouillant de créatures dangereuses. Soyez assez rapides et le gouffre provoquera d'autres fissures et d'autres gouffres, libérant d'autres monstres plus fort avec un coffre à la clé. Trop lent, la faille se refermera avec ses richesses.


Certains gouffres mènent aux Profondeurs des Abysses, remplient de monstres et récompenses, et menant à un combat de boss.
En map, le boss peut être une liche, plus difficile à tomber mais offrant plus de récompenses, et la seule façon d'obtenir les uniques spécifiques à la ligue.


Les monstres et coffres des Abysses peuvent looter des joyaux abyssaux qui ont des propriétés différentes des joyaux habituels à sertir sur l'arbre et peuvent même être sertis sur les uniques spécifiques dans des slots dédiés.


Les uniques des Abysses ont tous un skin 3D et forment un set (visuel). Ils ont tous un ou plusieurs slot abyssal et des propriétés liés aux jewels.


Les challenges récompensent aux paliers habituels 12/24/36 + pillier avec cette fois un skin de casque, des ailes et un portail.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5Mg2pu_1wE
*Liste des challenges de la ligue Abyss*

*Patch Note 3.1* 

Combat Shaper/Elder (ce n'est pas la ligue) : altération des maps, nouveaux items rares, 4 gardiens primordiaux + big boss32 nouvelles cartes : nouveaux chemins, modifications des chemins existants, nouvelles maps uniques15 nouveaux uniques (dont cet anneau qui fait beaucoup parler de lui)10 nouvelles gemmes (démo des nouvelles compétences ) :
Unearth : lance un projectile qui transperce tous les ennemis et crée un corps d'archer squelette à la destinationBodyswap : explose notre corps et le cadavre ciblé provoquant des dégâts, notre corps est ensuite recréé à la position du cadavre précédemment explosé.Volatile Dead : volatide blood version nécro ! On pète un/des cadavres, ça fait kaboom et ça libère une grosse sphère qui suit une cible avant de faire KABOOM.Cremation : on explose un cadavre qui libère un volcan et fait du feu partout (façon volcan du druide de D2).Storm Barrier support : liée à une compétence de canalisation, nous confère un bouclier protecteur pendant son utilisation.Volley support : rajoute deux projectiles à la compétence et celle ci tire aussi depuis chaque côté de notre personnage.Spell Cascade support : la compétence d'aoe supportée provoque aussi des dégâts d'aoe devant et derrière la zone ciblée.Ancestral Call support : la compétence monocible de mélée supportée touche aussi deux autres cibles. (ne marche pas sur les minions).Vulnerability (buff dégâts dots et réduction résistance physique) devient Despair (buff dégâts dots, buff dégâts chaos) et une nouvelle malédiction Vulnerability arrive en stat force pour debuff les défenses physiques/bleed/maim sur les cibles.Development manifesto sur les nerfs à venirpatch note à venir




Patch 3.0 The Fall of Oriath et Harbinger league (aout => décembre 2017) :


Spoiler Alert! 


*The Harbinger Challenge League*

https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/B...ngerImage1.jpg
https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/B...ngerImage2.jpg
https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/B...ngerImage3.jpg
https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/B...ngerImage4.jpg
https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/B...ngerImage5.jpg
https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/B...ngerImage0.jpg
https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/B...ngerImage6.jpg
On va donc croiser des hérauts (je cherchais un terme spécifique mais en fait harbinger viendrait d'un terme en vieux français qui est devenu héraut) qui peuvent invoquer et altérer des groupes d'ennemis (propres à la zone). On ne peut pas attaquer les hérauts mais ils sont blessés quand on élimine leurs créatures. 
A leur mort ils peuvent donner des fragments des orbes qu'on connait déjà (chaos, regal, mirror) ou de nouveaux (qui changent le tiers ou le type d'une carte, et d'autres dont on ne connait pas encore l'effet).
Si on trouve l'origine de ces hérauts (ie : boss via fragments via map + map device ?) on peut obtenir des fragments d'objets uniques puissants qui permettent eux même d'invoquer un héraut pour soit qui va nous booster (confère la compétente invocation de harbinger of XXX, façon golem ? ).

Avec la ligue 40 challenges : harbinger glowing eyes / crown / character effect pour les palliers 12/24/36 + le totem habituel.
Avec la ligue 2 supporters packs à 30 et 60$ : pas encore le détail mais un set d'armure, une cape, un effet d'arme, un minipet et d'autres bonus à prévoir.


*The Fall of Oriath (3.0)* 


L'annonce avec les articles de magazines
La page officielle de The Fall of Oriath
-béta en cours et se termine juste avant la release le 04 aout
-disparition du cruel... et du merciless !
-après l'acte IV on va sur le V puis on retourne sur des versions complètement modifiées (après notre passage et la destruction de la bête) des cinq actes durant les actes VI à X
https://www.pcgamesn.com/sites/defau...0structure.png
-système de passifs supplémentaires et modifiables (en ville) à volonté en combattant les dieux : le Panthéon (16 capacités, 4 majeures et 12 mineures)
-nouveaux uniques et compétences (en plus de la refonte des anciens uniques)
-Version Xbox en parallèle (complètement séparée que ce soit serveurs, interface, certaines fonctionnalités, mais contenu commun). Béta commencée le 26 juillet

Patch note : lien à venir
-rework UI 
-rework Minimap
-rework Tutorial / Page d'aide
-équilibrage ES / Vie (nerf max ES / CI / Vaal Pact / Ghost Reaver, nouveaux mods de vie hybrides sur les items)
-disparition doble dip brûlure/poison etc
-rework dots/bleed/poison
-nouveaux bonus sur les items / changements de bonus innés (physical damage/attack seepd sur les boucliers, vie/dodge/spelldodge/movement speed sur armures/boucliers, vie/dodge&co en inné sur certains boucliers...)
-nouvelles compétences : Storm Burst, Charged Dash & Dark Pact
-nouvelles gemmes support : Vile Toxins, Decay, Deadly Ailments, Lesser Poison, Chance to Bleed, Ignite Proliferation, Efficacy, Unbound Ailments, Immolate, Brutality, Maim
-des 3D arts pour pas mal d'uniques
-améliorations de performances
-nouveaux effets pour l'eau
-rework graphique de zones et quelques modifs pour aller avec les nouveaux actes
-Panthéon des Dieux (passifs à débloquer en éliminant des boss et à améliorer en cherchant d'autres boss)
-rework des Labyrinthes (trials requis avec les nouveaux actes, simplification des labs normaux/cruels, meilleurs loots, zones annexes plus aléatoires, nouvelle zone avec WP pour lancer les labs)



Patch 2.6 et ligue Legacy (mars => juillet 2017) :


Spoiler Alert! 


*The Legacy Challenge League et la 2.6 (3 mars)* 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2I_CeL6_E5c
Page officielle
-on trouvera des Leaguestones, items avec des propriétés et corrompus (donc non modifiables) permettant d'activer sur la prochaine zone la ligue correspondante (et la possibilité de loot qui va avec) tout en apportant d'éventuels bonus (genre type de box perandus, extra essences...)
-ces pierres sont activables jusqu'à 3 en même temps et ont un nombre d'utilisation limité
-toutes les ligues y compris Breach sont présentes
-un item spécial permet d'ouvrir des portails vers un reliquaire contenant *un unique avec ses stats d'origines (legacy)* /!\ si cet unique a été buffé depuis, ça sera donc de la merde :D 
-certains uniques spécifiques aux ligues ont été buffés pour les rendre plus intéressants

Récompenses des challenges : legacy footprints, legacy weapon, legacy portail pour 12/24/36 challenges + totem
https://p7p4m6s5.ssl.hwcdn.net/publi...ngeRewards.jpghttps://p7p4m6s5.ssl.hwcdn.net/publi...acyAnn/SSF.jpg

Mises à jours :
-mode solo self found avec atlas/inventaire/coffre séparé, groupe/trade impossible et ladder distinct
-modifs de certains passifs de l'arbre de compétence (et free respect token pour tout le monde)
-modifs des treshold jewels (jewels qui modifient les effets d'une skill active si on a assez de dex/int/str autour)
-modifs des bonus d'AoE
-16 nouveaux uniques y compris des nouveaux treshold jewels
-une nouvelle box unique
-6 nouveaux rogues exile
-Patch note 2.6


Nouveaux packs de supporter : 
https://web.poecdn.com/image/shop/pa...lassicpack.jpg
https://web.poecdn.com/image/shop/pa...legacypack.jpg



Patch 2.5 et ligue Breach (décembre 2016->mars 2017)


Spoiler Alert! 


*Breach*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN82BoHQJHM
Annonce officielle avec les liens des sites qui couvrent l'évènement

*Challenge League : Breach*
La réalité se déchire et des failles apparaissent dans Wraeclast, interagir avec ces failles révèlera ceux qui se cachent dans un monde alternatif. Il faudra les affronter et les éliminer assez rapidement pour permettre aux failles de s'ouvrir jusqu'à récupérer les richesses qu'elles contiennent. 
Ces failles peuvent contenir des boss : les Breachlords. On ne peut pas les vaincre pendant ces rencontres mais plus on les endommage, plus ils font tomber de richesse avant de s'enfuir.

Les failles et leurs seigneurs sont dédiés à thèmes : feu, froid, foudre, chaos et physique. En affrontant les ennemis on obtient des éclats qui, par stack de 100, donnent des pierres à utiliser dans le dispositif de Zana pour ouvrir des portails vers les univers où sont réfugiés les seigneurs. Comme pour les failles il faut tuer les monstres assez rapidement pour que la zone "s'agrandisse" et révéler le boss, une fois révélé le combat lui n'a plus de chrono. 

En plus des éclats les ennemis peuvent looter de nouveaux items :
-des uniques spécifiques à chaque thème
-de nouveaux rares aux propriétés uniques
-des bénédictions, obtenues sur les boss, permettant d'améliorer les uniques thématiques (à la façon des fated items de Prophecy)

*Patch 2.5 (prépatché en partie avec la 2.4) :* 
-client adapté pour directX 11 (toujours compatible 9)
-amélioration des performances
-modifications aux masters (TP des masters, certaines missions revues, réduction de l'xp pour le niveau 8)
-nouvelle brouette d'uniques 
-nouveaux effets de brouillards (début acte 1 ?)
-nouvelle physique pour gérer les tissus (capes, ribbons sentinels, étendards...) et intégrer des effets de vents dans le monde et via les compétences
-nouvelle gemme support pour les skills canalisées ( infos ?)
-nouveaux joyaux uniques pour les golems (infos ?)


*Nouveaux packs de supporters :* 
A 30 et 60$, ils amènent les premières capes, un portrait et un titre chacun, un effet d'arme et un portail.
https://web.poecdn.com/image/shop/pa...hpack1.jpg?v=2
https://web.poecdn.com/image/shop/pa...hpack2.jpg?v=2



Atlas of worlds et ligue Essence. septembre 2016 (2.4)


Spoiler Alert! 


*Atlas of worlds*
Trailer de la ligue
L'annonce officielle avec la liste des articles couvrant l'annonce

*L'Atlas*
-les cartes restent des items à drop
-l'Atlas est comme l'arbre de compétence mais pour les cartes : elles s'enchainent selon un chemin défini mais avec de nombreux embranchements et sont regroupées par thèmes. A l'instar des jewels on peut y intégrer des objets affectant une portion de l'Atlas.
-on commence par une des 4 cartes à trouver dans le jeu traditionnel (comme actuellement on ne peut loot que du T1 en dehors des maps)
-on termine par 4 big boss (Minotaure, Hydra, Chimère, Phoenix) qui donnent un fragment pour aller affronter le bigboss en tiers 16
-sur chaque carte on peut looter les cartes adjacentes de l'Atlas (par exemple : désert => oasis)
-chaque "thème" permet de looter des bases d'items spécifiques (exemple : les zones du cimetière permettent d'obtenir les casques dont la base offre +30-40% dégâts aux minions)
-premier item de l'atlas : le compas qui affecte une zone de l'atlas pour 5 utilisations (ie : 5 maps) apportant un effet aléatoire (+1 mod sur la map, la map lootera un unique en plus...). 1 compas par emplacement de map mais ils se cumulent si les zones se chevauchent
-second item : Shaper's Orb. Une currency qui permet de monter le tiers d'une carte de 5 niveaux sur l'Atlas donc toutes les maps lootées seront tiers+5 et le loot en conséquence.
-chaque map débloquée/vidée rapporte 1% d'item rarity pour toutes les maps (donc +100% si on a tout débloqué/vidé)

*Challenge League : Essence* 
Aléatoirement (moyenne de 1 groupe par zone) on pourra rencontré des groupes de monstres figés dans une essence magique. Libérer ces monstres permet de récupérer l'essence qui les a figés. 

Ces essences peuvent servir à crafter des mods spécifiques dépendant du type d'item et du niveau de l'essence (bonus indiqués sur l'essence pour chaque slot). 
Les essences peuvent aussi être combinées 3 par 3 pour monter en niveau de puissance (7 niveaux).

Certaines essences sont corrompues et permettent de modifier le groupe emprisonné l'affectant de diverses manières (buffs, loots) et permettant d'obtenir deux essences ou au contraire de tout perdre.

*Mise à jour 2.4*
-Multythreading pour améliorer les performances avec les processeurs multycoeurs
-Intégration de Prophecy : Nalia disponible après une quête ET dans l'hideout, baisse du taux de loot des silvers coins, corrections à venir sur certains uniques spécifiques aux Prophécies
-Hideout permettant d'inviter TOUS les masters en même temps
-Zana disponible dès la première map
-30 nouvelles maps
-19 nouveaux boss uniques

*Nouveaux Supporters Packs*
Basé sur les 4 nouveaux boss d'atlas : Minotaure, Hydre, Phoenix, Chimère. Chacun avec son set d'armure spécifique, son effet d'arme et son portrait. T-shirt Atlas et carte de l'atlas en tissus pour les plus gros packs. 



Prophecy juin 2016 (2.3)


Spoiler Alert! 



*Ligue Prophétie*
Trailer de la ligue
Dans chaque ville on peut croiser Navali, une devineresse (ie : npc) qui en échange d'une pièce d'argent (1 par zone +-) vous révèle une prophétie (évènement). Ces prophéties sont stockées dans un écran dédié, jusqu'à 7 prophéties peuvent y être stockées (aucune info si elles interagissent entre elles). 
Contre monnaie sonnante et trébuchante Navali peut transformer ces prophéties en items pour être utilisés plus tard ou être échangés. 

Ces prophéties peuvent affecter une zone en particulier, déclencher une modification, ajouter une zone ou même assurer la présence d'un master (exemple du site : zana sera là et double récompense en points/renommée).

Certaines prophéties font partie d'une chaîne et il faut accomplir la première pour pouvoir obtenir la suivante et/ou un objet débloquant une rencontre particulière (4 fragments pour la rencontre "ultime" de la ligue).

Certaines prophéties requiert de porter un unique spécifique, et permettent de l'améliorer ! (death's harp => death's opus avec +2 flèches, bramblejack => wall of bramble avec +2000 d'armure, karui ward => karui charge avec +17% d'attack speed)

*Récompenses de challenge :*
https://p7p4m6s5.ssl.hwcdn.net/publi...ecyRewards.jpg
12 challenges = traces de pas Prophécie
24 challenges = effet d'arme Prophécie
36 challenges = le singe de Navalie en pet

*Autres modifications (2.3) :*
*Labyrinthe :*
-Labyrinthe version HL : en map on découvrira de nouvelles version plus dure des épreuves qui débloquent l'accès à un nouveau labyrinthe plus dur et avec de nouveaux pièges et puzzles.
-le lab HL donne encore 2 autres points d'ascendance et un nouveau niveau de puissance pour les enchantements
-il n'y aura plus besoin que de faire une fois les épreuves par difficulté et par ligue (donc si on a tout fait le reroll dans la même ligue n'aura "plus" qu'à finir le labyrinthe

*Skills :* 
-spirit offering : bouffe des corps pour donner du resist all elements, extra chaos damage et extra ES en fonction de la vie aux minions
-Ancestral warchief : totem qui fait des pbaoe et donne un bonus de "more" melee damage
-Lacerate : un mélange entre cleave et reaver
-Frostbolt : boule de glace façon élémentaires d'eau de l'acte 4. Si on la vise et qu'on lance ice nova ou vortex, le sort est lancé depuis la boule et pas depuis le personnage
-Vortex : crée un vortex de glace qui fait du dot et ralenti. Si des frostbolt sont présentes, le vortex explose à leur emplacement

*Items :*
-Nouveaux uniques et cartes de divination. Nouvelle carte TXIV "Plaza map"

*Équilibrages :* 
-modifications à venir sur les ascendances pour rendre les rendre plus compétitives entre elles
-nerf des sources de conversion de dégâts en chaos 
-boost des mods implicites sur les baguettes et sceptres 
-dagues/baguettes/sceptres devraient obtenir plus facilement des mods de caster ou d'attaque s'ils ont déjà de tels mods (donc plus facile d'avoir une de ces armes en full caster ou full attack mais plus dur d'avoir des armes de CoC ?)

-tous les persos vont obtenir un reset gratuit à utiliser (y compris les ascendances)

*Optimisations du jeu :*
-changements sur la gestion de mémoire, le jeu devrait lancer beaucoup plus vite (1 / 2 secondes avec/sans ssd pour l'écran de lancement du jeu)
-les infos sont chargés en fond pendant le jeu 
-le jeu devrait consommer beaucoup moins de mémoire donc beaucoup moins de crashs
-remplacement du système audio : meilleures performances et meilleurs outils pour améliorer les rendus sonores par la suite

*Pack de supporter :*
-set d'armure prophétie + masque (donc capuche ET masque)
-portail prophétie
-cadre d'icône de perso prophétie
-moins cher mais moins de contenu que précédemment (pas de variantes de mtx/portail/pets, pas de contenu physique)




Ascendancy et Perandus mars 2016


Spoiler Alert! 



*Ascendancy* 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwCGT8ttfWE
Patch note de la 2.2.0
Lien vers les classes ascendancy
Wiki classes ascendancy
Ascendancy amène des classes de spécialisation aux 7 classes existantes. Ces classes amènent des bonus très conséquents et aux indications très variables (bonus moins restrictifs que les passifs normaux). Les compétences d'ascendance se débloquent par la résolution d'un labyrinthe lui même débloqué par six épreuves disséminées dans les 3 premiers actes.
En plus des points de compétences, finir le labyrinthe permet d'enchanter des objets : gants, casques et bottes peuvent obtenir un bonus inné donnant des bonus très spéciaux :
-sur les gants on obtient une compétence qui s'active sous certaines conditions (attaquer, subir un critique, tuer un monstre...)
-sur les bottes on obtient un buff lui aussi qui s'active sous certaines conditions
-sur le casque on obtient un bonus qui affecte une compétence en particulier, il y aurait 2 ou 3 bonus spécifique à CHAQUE compétence du jeu



*Perandus Ligue (mars 2016=>juin)* 
Avant la rébellion de la Pureté la famille Perandus, forte de ses richesses et relation dirigeait Sarn. Avant l'écroulement de l'empire Cadiro, oncle du dernier empereur Chitus et trésorier de l'empire s'est arrangé pour faire sortir les richesses de la famille et les cacher.
Durant la ligue, on pourra trouver ces richesses cachées et protégées par les ennemis des Perandus maintenant asservi par l'ancien dieu azmerian Prospero. Ces richesses pourront être échanger contre d'autres auprès de Cadiro.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3E8Wn26gM4
News pour la ligue Perandus
News pour les challenges de la ligue Perandus


*Première phase de changement pour le Trade* 
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1595024

Perandus Flashback : pendant la ligue Perandus on a pu avoir une ligue flashback (tous les mods des ligues précédentes activés selon une rotation) intégrée à la ligue Perandus permettant de continuer les challenges et de profiter des ajouts de Perandus tout en recommençant avec un challenge différent.



Ligue Talisman (3 mois) décembre 2015


Spoiler Alert! 


*Ligue Talisman décembre 2015-février 2016* 
Annonce officielle
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYdttMm4T50
Ligue commune SC/HC : aléatoirement on peut rencontrer des talismans qui attirent et affectent les ennemis. En détruisant ces ennemis on peut obtenir ces talismans, des amulettes aux propriétés puissantes mais corrompues (donc non modifiables). On peut aussi sacrifier des talismans dans des cercles de pierre pour invoquer un talisman plus puissant.
Challenge totem comme on est habitué mais aussi un set d'armure :
http://webcdn.pathofexile.com/public...ngeRewards.jpg

*Liste des challenges*




Ligue Darkshrine (1 mois) novembre 2015

Ligue flashback (1 mois) octobre 2015

Ligues Warbands et Tempest / 2.0 The Awakening juin 2015


Spoiler Alert! 


http://webcdn.pathofexile.com/image/...jpg?1428562905

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFCCkTw3e04
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1299843
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1299837

Patch note de la 2.0 :
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1304441



Ligue flashback (1 mois)en avril-mai 2015 ?

*Mars-Avril 2015 :* *Ligue double d'un mois BloodLine/Torment (premier skins d'armure en challenge)*

*Décembre 2014 :* *1.30 : Ligues Torment & Bloodline*


Spoiler Alert! 


Trailer Bloodlines (HC)
Trailer Torment (SC)
Trailer Leo Redmane (Master PvP)



*Août 2014 :* Forsaken Masters, Ligues Rampage & Beyond
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W_hRKE_Xtg

*Mars 2014 :*  Sacrifice of the Vaal, Ligues Ambush & Invasion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dxx8NNxROE

*Octobre 2013 :*  Release officielle, Ligues Domination et Nemesis 

*Juin 2013 :* Open Beta 2ième phase, Ligues Anarchy et Onslaught

----------


## cailloux

> On s'est longtemps demander si PoE n'avait pas plutôt sa place dans la partie Jeux online et réseau. 
> Ben voilà c'est fait. 
> Du coup on poste ici ou sur l'autre ?


Perso je l'aurai laissé en solo vu que c'est possible/viable d'y jouer seul.

Mais bon en gros je m'en fiche quand même. Ce jeu est grand ! essayez le!

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Encore une victoire de canard ! Coin !!

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Perso je l'aurai laissé en solo vu que c'est possible/viable d'y jouer seul.
> 
> Mais bon en gros je m'en fiche quand même. Ce jeu est grand ! essayez le!


J'ai la réponse parfaite car je me suis dis la même chose : c'est la section online et réseau pas "multijoueurs et coop". PoE est online obligatoirement, pas forcément multy mais tu vas forcément croiser des gens. Et puis quand je suis sur la section "normale" je cherche des jeux que je peux jouer offline... du coup, ici c'est mieux !

----------


## Ravine

Ah mais j'avais pas vu qu'avec le rework des Base Items sur la beta, le Long Staff avait gagne en Attack Speed, mais perdait 0.5% de crit chance et (PIRE !) une bonne partie de sa plage de degats.

BRB, je vais aller pleurer dans mon coin (en multi)

----------


## CaMarchePas

J'avais pas vu non plus, si t'as un lien qui indique ce genre de changements ça m'intéresse !  ::P:

----------


## Orhin

Bon c'est fini ces changements de topic !  :tired:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ah en fait, si.  ::P:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Il y a un mod Maze sur ce topic.
Même en composante solo, il est bien à sa place en online le petit.

Les dommages du bâton sont peut-être compensés par une modification des passifs ?

----------


## azack

::(:  
C'était sympa dans la section jeux PC, maintenant je dois cliquer plus pour gagner moins  ::):

----------


## Ravine

Je tire mes infos de la http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/..._item_changes/ 

** Long Staff Physical Damage from 20-33 to 18-30, Critical Strike Chance from 6.5% to 6%, Attacks Per Second from 1.25 to 1.3*
Donc la plage de degats de base est plus basse (je perds facile 4-8 en flat physical), le critical hit baisse, mais l'attack speed grimpe un peu. Du coup ca rend le pillar moins interessant qu'il ne l'etait de mon point de vue (pouvoir monter en alpha strike et faire des critical hits sur le main AoE attack).

en revanche:
** [New] Moon Staff Physical Damage 64-133, Critical Strike Chance 6%, Attacks Per Second 1.2, ImplicitMod 80% increased Global Critical Strike Chance*
Et la skin est jolie

----------


## CaMarchePas

> C'était sympa dans la section jeux PC, maintenant je dois cliquer plus pour gagner moins


Perso je suis abonné à tous les topics auxquels je répond, pas par mail hein, juste suivi, et mon raccourcis CPC m'envoie sur mes topics suivis !  ::P: 




> Je tire mes infos de la http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/..._item_changes/ 
> 
> ** Long Staff Physical Damage from 20-33 to 18-30, Critical Strike Chance from 6.5% to 6%, Attacks Per Second from 1.25 to 1.3*
> Donc la plage de degats de base est plus basse (je perds facile 4-8 en flat physical), le critical hit baisse, mais l'attack speed grimpe un peu. Du coup ca rend le pillar moins interessant qu'il ne l'etait de mon point de vue (pouvoir monter en alpha strike et faire des critical hits sur le main AoE attack).
> 
> en revanche:
> ** [New] Moon Staff Physical Damage 64-133, Critical Strike Chance 6%, Attacks Per Second 1.2, ImplicitMod 80% increased Global Critical Strike Chance*
> Et la skin est jolie


Merci pour le lien ! 

Par contre je ne trouve pas d'image pour le moon staff, et un joli skin de staff pas unique, ça sent le fake ! :D

----------


## Ravine

Blade Staff > Moon Staff
http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1245272

----------


## CaMarchePas

Tiens dans les commentaires de ces liens y'a un résumé pour les "changements/nerfs" de flameblast : 



> damage nerf
>     prolif has less damage modifier
>     doesn't work with spell echo
>     prolif has a fixed area of 12
>     quality is no longer chance to ignite (making the gem obligatory)
> 
> Am I missing anything?
> 
> edit:
> ...


Donc on oublie sans doute la prolif (ou en tout cas ça ne nettoiera plus les écrans adjacents  ::P:  ), la portée sera pas mal restreinte même pour le blast seul, spell echo ne marchand plus on oublie le pledge of hands... c'est ce seul dernier point qui me déçoit, même si je 6L mon pledge, il ira pas sur mes blasters.  ::'(:  

Mais au moins ils ont compris que le problème de FB c'était la brûlure sur 3 écrans.  :;): 

Edit : bah si c'est celui là, il m'a l'air bien moche ! :D

----------


## Orhin

> C'était sympa dans la section jeux PC, maintenant je dois cliquer plus pour gagner moins


 Abonne toi au topic et utilise l'extension CPC lurker (dispo sous Chrome/Firefox/Opera) pour y accéder sans avoir besoin d'aller dans ton tableau de bord.  :;):

----------


## Ravine

(voila, c'est ca que je veux http://imgur.com/6kjcUjp )
Question bete: quelqu'un a la liste des ajustements des skills sur la beta? Pas les Quality, mais les Level/Stats requirements et les degats? Je pense a Freezing Pulse, Glacial Cascade, et Ice Nova en l'occurence. Je reflechis a des idees debiles.

----------


## azack

> Perso je suis abonné à tous les topics auxquels je répond, pas par mail hein, juste suivi, et mon raccourcis CPC m'envoie sur mes topics suivis !





> Abonne toi au topic et utilise l'extension CPC lurker (dispo sous Chrome/Firefox/Opera) pour y accéder sans avoir besoin d'aller dans ton tableau de bord.


Merci à vous deux, je connaissais pas  :;):

----------


## Lucioleman

Je suis aussi fan des batons Ravine  ::):  j'ai l'impression que depuis la beta ils sont carrement (et voire uniquement) orientés critic, me trompes je ?

----------


## Ravine

J'ai l'impression que le rework massif des armes lentes (et surtout les 2H, de fait) est de les mettre en phase niveau attack speed, et baisser un peu le flat damage. En gros, booster un peu les melee characters pour donner plus d'alternatives a Multistrike. Les staff se separaient grosso modo en 3 categories: plus elles etaient lentes plus elles tapaient fort, avec des variantes sur le block.

Le rework introduit les nouvelles armes Maraketh, et les staves maraketh sont orientes "global crit chance", respectivement 60%, et 80% pour le high end staff (le Moon Staff donc). Les anciens voient leur plage de dommages reduite, ainsi que les crit chance, mais l'attack speed augmente. Je pense que le DPS relatif reste le meme, mais ca m'emmerde un peu pour la perte de grosse tatanne dans la tronche.
A l'usage je pense que ca ne sera pas trop mal quand meme. En tout cas j'ai plein d'idees avec le Pillar qui me viennent.

---------- Post added at 18h52 ---------- Previous post was at 18h28 ----------

(nan en fait je veux celui la http://imgur.com/m8QqWJa )

----------


## chowie

> (voila, c'est ca que je veux http://imgur.com/6kjcUjp )
> Question bete: quelqu'un a la liste des ajustements des skills sur la beta? Pas les Quality, mais les Level/Stats requirements et les degats? Je pense a Freezing Pulse, Glacial Cascade, et Ice Nova en l'occurence. Je reflechis a des idees debiles.


Ya ça qui était passé, mais je sais pas ce que ça vaut, si c'est des conjectures croisées avec une divination dans le mare de café.
https://onedrive.live.com/view.aspx?...GjpQ3l8tllmPvA

la Quality
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...y_mod_changes/

et puis ça car c'est super cheaté et drôle  ::o: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWjv...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ah ah excellent la vidéo, ce sera forcément nerfé.  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Pas nerfé, juste corrigé, y'a un bug sur les joyaux, la limite "1 maximum" ne marche pas actuellement.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Pas de wipe sur la beta.
Pas encore.  ::ninja:: 

http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1262664




> There is NO WIPE with this update. This is a set of minor adjustments, while we clean up the build for a major patch for next week. Note: This not include Lockstep yet, although I am hoping we can get something up next week.
> 
> This is not a comprehensive list of changes, just some highlights.
> 
> Further adjustments to chance of Torment Spirits occurring.    Vigilant Strike no longer has the Duration tag.    Several Aura reservations costs have been reduced.    Enlighten now has a mana multiplier instead of affecting gem experience gain. Reduced Mana now no longer affects the mana cost multiplier, it just has reduced mana cost stat & Quality (so will not affect Aura reservations).    Enhance now has 115% mana Cost Multiplier.    Fixed Impact Sounds not being on the Maraketh Two Hand Swords & Two Hand Maces.    Reduced local crit on the Maraketh Two Handed Axes.    Hook Swords have had their implicit changed, slowed in speed.    Frostwall has changed, there may be further changes.    Reduced the amount of overkill damage turned into Ignite and the radius on herald of Ash.    Chaos Golem balance has been adjusted.    Damage adjusted on Arctic breath.    Flameblast adjusted slightly (denerfed slightly in light of other changes).    Freezing pulse damage adjusted.    Skill Balance on Sweep, Ball Lightning and Ice Nova.    Clarity has been rebalanced.    Balance changes to the explosion damage of Dominus' demons in higher difficulties.    Adjustments to crit on bows and staves.    Adjusted Mana Costs and increased the radius of Rain of Arrows.    Elemental Hit now has additional chance to cause status ailments. Damage changes (likely improved) are yet to come.    Several changes have been made to Jewels, however the rework of rare jewel mods is not yet ready.    Added currency items to Act 4 vendors these are currently a copy of the Act 3 currency vended currency.    Reduced area of effect on Lightning Tendrils.    The two passives prior to the Smashing Strikes notable have had their values swapped, the Critical Strike Chance and Damage were the wrong way around.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Reduced Mana now no longer affects the mana cost multiplier, it just has reduced mana cost stat & Quality (so will not affect Aura reservations).


Même si certaines auras couteraient moins cher, sans autre modifs ben je referais jamais d'aurabot.  ::'(:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

La mise à mort de la desync commencera en fin de semaine prochaine.

Si vous avez une latence faible (<100ms), le nouveau système de synchronisation devrait vous apporter bonheur et prospérité.Pour les culs-terreux qui, comme moi, lancent leurs électrons à la catapulte, le mode actuel restera le meilleur poison (qui aura toutefois bénéficié de quelques améliorations).

La météo prévoit un gain de sexitude dans le mode hardcore  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Tu pourras toujours essayer en lockstep meme avec ta latence; y'a que toi qui pourra dire si tu consideres ca jouable ou pas avec tes ~100/200ms

----------


## Dirian

Et c'est pas fini !

----------


## doomeer

Et ben, ce topic bouge beaucoup dites-moi :P

----------


## Ravine



----------


## chowie

> Même si certaines auras couteraient moins cher, sans autre modifs ben je referais jamais d'aurabot.


La gem reduced mana risque de devenir inutile....

----------


## Enyss

En gros, on va devoir remplacer nos reduced mana lvl 21 par des enlighten lvl 4 : su-per !

----------


## Ravine

- c'est une beta
- c'est la premiere etape d'autres reworks et ajustements.
- ils sont les seuls a avoir la vision d'ensemble et certains objectifs; nous n'avons aucune idee de ce qui les gene dans le meta actuel
- vous devriez vraiment mater https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YAkVmfEsiE 
- et lire ce post http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...ges_and_other/


http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...o_conclusions/

----------


## Wannamama

Pour compléter: http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1262771

----------


## fadox

> En gros, on va devoir remplacer nos reduced mana lvl 21 par des enlighten lvl 4 : su-per !


WTS enlighten lvl 4 80ex pure pst  ::XD::

----------


## Enyss

> - et lire ce post http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...ges_and_other/


Sauf que ce post est a coté de la plaque : le seul truc qu'apporte ce changement, c'est que c'est maintenant enlighten qui est obligatoire au lieu de reduced mana. Ca ne change absolument rien sinon un leger nerf si tu as les moyens.

Je n'aurai rien dit si ils avaient juste supprimé l'effet de reduced mana, comme semble le penser l'auteur du post. C'est juste de remplacer l'utilisation d'une gemme relativement commune par une gemme super rare et affreusement longue a level qui est stupide. Parce qu'au final, si tu as les sous pour te payer un enlighten lvl4, le changement ne change pas grand chose pour toi. Pour les autres par contre... Donc en comparaison, les riches seront encore plus op : pas sur que ce soit le but recherché

----------


## Ravine

Le seul truc qui en ressort pour toi c'est "omg, Enlighten mandatory in every build" ?

Comment tu peux etre sur de ca, quand ils changent tout, tous les jours ...


(merci pour ce gif <3 )

----------


## Enyss

> Le seul truc qui en ressort pour toi c'est "omg, Enlighten mandatory in every build" ?
> 
> Comment tu peux etre sur de ca, quand ils changent tout, tous les jours ...
> http://31.media.tumblr.com/798e4e82d...2l1co1_400.gif
> 
> (merci pour ce gif <3 )


 Je commente l'état actuel des choses. C'est ce qu'on appelle du feedback, le truc a quoi est censé servir une beta  :;): 

Surtout qu'ici je ne comprends absolument pas la logique de ce changement. Pourquoi retirer reduced mana si c'est pour la remplacer par une autre gemme qui a le même effet? Enlève le changement sur enlighhten et le résultat me convient tout à fait (même si c'est un plus gros nerf)

----------


## Ravine

Tout se resume a ce qu'on appelle l'opportunity cost. http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Co%C3%B...portunit%C3%A9

Enlighten est une gemme qui demande enormement d'investissement, est relativement rare, et demande enormement d'xp pour level up. Elle n'etait interessant que dans une optique de levelling, et etait probablement peu utilisee (l'utilisation d'un gem slot par celle ci creant potentiellement une perte de dommages, regen, buff, whatever).

En revanche, Reduced Mana avait un opportunity cost tres bas. Elle etait de facto dans tous les builds (de la meme maniere que le combo CWDT/Enduring Cry/Immortal Call, lui aussi modifie dans cette beta). Etant un no-brainer pour tout setup d'aura, chaque perso avait le meme 4L de Aura/Aura/Aura/Reduced mana.

Le but avoue est de forcer une alternative sur le 5/6L de main skill, que celui ci devienne autre chose qu'un net gain en DPS, sans contrepartie. Leur but est de faire Reduced Mana une alternative aux nodes de "reduced cost of skill", probablement pour les Casters, qui spamment des Glacial Cascade en mode Full DPS avec un mana pool de trouzemille mana, pendant que les melee doivent investir dans des support pour faire de l'AoE avec une montee en DPS moindre que les ranged/caster, avec une prise de risque plus importante (etant au coeur de la melee, et devant atteindre leurs cibles).

Le balancing d'un systeme complexe avec le passive skill tree, l'equipement et le gemmage, et les differentes combinaisons de skill n'est clairement pas trivial, et ce genre de changement ne pourrait se resumer a "Enlighten mandatory in every build". Elle sera surement obligatoire dans des optiques de builds type Aura bots.

(edit: PS - ce genre de principe et de problemes sont expliques par Rory dans le podcast ZiggyD/Rory linke plus haut)

----------


## Enyss

Quel rapport entre le 5/6L du skill principal et reduced mana pour les aura? A moins de sérieusement buff reduced mana, cette gemme ne serra plus utilisée, car soit tu as assez de regen mana pour soutenir ton skill (rien n'a changé de ce coté là), soit tu joues BM.

La seule alternative serrait qu'ils buffent violemment reduced mana, pour que le cout d'un 4-5L approche 0 avec des bijoux elreon : ca deviendrai alors une alternative possible a bm.

----------


## Ravine

Ne pas oublier que les multipliers des support gems peuvent changer aussi pour s'aligner la dessus. Ou la facon dont le mana pool peut changer. Ou le rework a venir d'Arctic Armour (mention encore une fois, dans les 3h de podcast). Etc etc.
Je pense que leur but c'est de faire RM une gemme d'opportunite, pour pouvoir supporter une grosse attaque en attendant d'atteindre des nodes de mana/intel, ou de regen. Il n'etait pas rare sur mes persos precedent d'etre emmerde sur les Curses, que je ne pouvais pas monter trop haut ou que j'etais oblige de linker sur du Curse on Hit parce que je ne pouvais pas gerer le cout de la curse avec mon mana pool de maigrichon. Ce genre de cas.
Et clairement, virer les "must have". Ce que j'aime dans PoE par rapport a D3 c'est justement les choix (et l'un des sujets sur lequel on n'est visiblement pas souvent d'accord*). Rendre chaque alternative *viable*, contrairement a un D3 ou sorti du gros Set + build du moment, point de salut.




*Armour / Eva fowevah <3

----------


## Enyss

> Je pense que leur but c'est de faire RM une gemme d'opportunite, pour pouvoir supporter une grosse attaque en attendant d'atteindre des nodes de mana/intel, ou de regen.


Y'a les bijoux elreon pour ça. Une gemme qui n'est pas utile au niveau 70 est selon moi à modifier. Enfin ça c'est mon optique : gemmes et points de talents doivent être utiles à tout niveaux, c'est le stuff qui doit changer avec le niveau (et il y a des super items de leveling)




> Et clairement, virer les "must have".


On est d'accord, mais alors :
- soit le mécanisme d'une gemme qui réduit le cout de réservation est mauvais, et dans ce cas pourquoi avoir gardé ce mécanisme?
- soit c'est une question d'équilibrage, et dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas avoir simplement modifié la gemme reduced mana pour qu'elle soit plus équilibrée? Ils auraient pu faire -xx% au cout des skills, -yy% mana reservée.

----------


## Ravine

Ca n'aurait pas modifie le cout d'opportunite de RM. On aurait toujours eu 3 Auras + RM dans tous les cas, chose qu'ils essayent de supprimer. Quand ils regardent les stats des persos et qu'ils voient le meme pattern de combo, ca montre ce qu'on appelle une dominance strategique (en theorie des jeux, sujet interessant). En Game Design, ca veut dire que quel que soit un set de choix, un seul sortira du lot et sera choisit. C'est le cas de Reduced Mana, qui est a la base une gemme pour les persos a tres peu d'intel (n'oublions pas que c'est une gemme Marauder a la base, et Strength), pour permettre l'utilisation de gemmes avec multiplicateur plus eleves.

Qu'elle ait ete detournee dans l'utilisation d'une reduction et d'un stacking d'aura leur pose un probleme, vu que leur intention est de donner plus de choix, d'alternatives.

----------


## fadox

> - soit le mécanisme d'une gemme qui réduit le cout de réservation est mauvais, et dans ce cas pourquoi avoir gardé ce mécanisme?


Parce que les build low life trouzemille auras restent encore trop puissants malgré la myriade de nerfs des derniers mois, du coup au lieu de continuer dans cette voie ils augmentent le prix du ticket d'entrée...en baisant la gueule de ceux qui n'auront pas les moyens de suivre, au final rien de neuf sous le soleil, et puis wait 'n'see, parait que l’espoir fait vivre^^

---------- Post added at 17h47 ---------- Previous post was at 17h45 ----------




> leur intention est de donner plus de choix, d'alternatives.


Yep, on aura le choix entre sacrifier une/des auras ou farm comme des bots pour acheter/leveler des enlightens et perdre aussi quelques auras/utilisation d'empower   :;): 

Sinon j'en connais un qui a vendu une enlighten lvl4 20ex ya quelque jours, son clavier doit prendre cher en ce moment XD

----------


## Enyss

> Qu'elle ait ete detournee dans l'utilisation d'une reduction et d'un stacking d'aura leur pose un probleme, vu que leur intention est de donner plus de choix, d'alternatives.


Quelle différence entre la nouvelle enlighten et modifier la gemme reduced mana pour réduire sa réduction de la reservation de mana au niveau de celle proposée pour enlighten? A part que la première option est reservée aux riches... J'appelle pas ça un choix

----------


## fadox

Je viens de faire une simulation de mon setup actuel sur le auras calculator de la beta et ça passe avec 3 enlighten lvl3 (avec des lvl1 c'est viable, faut juste faire sauter une herald)  ::lol::

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> La mise à mort de la desync commencera en fin de semaine prochaine.
> 
> Si vous avez une latence faible (<100ms), le nouveau système de synchronisation devrait vous apporter bonheur et prospérité.Pour les culs-terreux qui, comme moi, lancent leurs électrons à la catapulte, le mode actuel restera le meilleur poison (qui aura toutefois bénéficié de quelques améliorations).
> 
> La météo prévoit un gain de sexitude dans le mode hardcore


Si cela devient effectivement possible de ne pas se retrouver instantanément au milieu d'un pack en tirant une flèche de l'autre bout de la map ... ça va être tentant oui !

Deux soucis à régler quand même.
L'ignorance d'abord. 
Il y a du boulot, je connais pas tous les affixes apparus lors des derniers mois. Je découvre encore les boxes, les Masters et leur défis. 
Et dans toutes ces nouveautés y a des choix qu'il faut absolument éviter ... 
Genre accepter un duel avec Vagan alors qu'on connaît pas le bonhomme.  ::rolleyes::  
On mettra ça sur le compte de la curiosité.

Tu rajoutes la cupidité à laquelle il est parfois difficile de ne pas céder, sans même y réfléchir. 
Ouvrir une boxe qui pique un peu trop, les corrupted area, les exilés. Faire le bon choix, savoir les éviter. Ou pas.

Et puis il y a un chemin particulier à prendre que je ne connais plus. 
Éviter tout ce qui n'est pas indispensable, et se faire carry les WP par des potes. Avec le chat/party, on peut tomber sur des gugusses. Ou pas. C'est pas du tout la même de le tenter en solo et/ou selfound.
Bref, c'est pas gagné !  ::lol::  Mais c'est excitant.
Et sinon mon petit retour sur l'acte IV, à part une zone un peu redondante :  ::wub:: /10

----------


## cailloux

> http://31.media.tumblr.com/798e4e82d...2l1co1_400.gif


putain mais c'est le sosie de quelqu'un que je connais mais je sais pas d'où... Une collègue peut être, ou ne cliente...

----------


## CaMarchePas

Tiens je suis tombé sur http://poestatistics.com pour savoir où vous en êtes dans la ligue ou vos stats générales. ^^

----------


## Ravine

Sur les auras: http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vie.../11/#p10622044

pour les sans acces a la beta:



> *    NeroNoah wrote:
>     Some word about the most controversial changes (aura dependent builds being hit, like aurabots or elemental builds, and having a weak version of Reduced Mana with Enlighten, that feels like wealth gating auras...)?*
> 
> If we really are wealth-gating any otherwise accessible build absolutely dependent on having a specific number of auras, then the values are too high on Enlighten (Which is entirely possible, as we didn't want it to feel worthless). The support is designed to be an additional bonus that players can work towards to let them have slightly more mana or an additional aura in extreme cases, but a gem level of enlighten should be equal or inferior to a single aura reservation cost passive. We need fresh perspectives to know if this is the case; Many opinions I'm seeing are based on making adjustments to existing builds, rather than builds that take the new costs into account during character growth.
> 
> As for builds that get the majority of their damage from aura bonuses, we've got some new tools and balance adjustments coming that should give new interesting avenues for boosting or granting added damage. These boosts will be incremental, though; We want a clear path for progression for core builds that involves more than leveling gems and taking a small subset of passives.


Et update: State of the beta #2 http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1267723

Et State of Exile #30 avec Carl (qui a poste ce qui est dans le lien au dessus) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dp3hrYhUQlI

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Je veux mon accès béta  ::'(:

----------


## Ravine

Le State of Exile est super sympa. Plein d'infos sur les Jewels, reflexions sur Reduced Mana et Enlighten, Eldritch Battery.
Et au niveau release, ils visent toujours fin juin, debut juillet.

----------


## Ravine

Et mon filtre a loot prefere pour l'instant: http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1265797 (bien moins invasif que l'autre que j'ai teste - NeverSink, pour reference)

----------


## Pyrrhus67

> You don't have permission to access this area.


c'est réservé aux beta testeurs les filtres pour le moment ?

----------


## Ravine

Oui c'est uniquement sur la beta. Pardon si je link des trucs auquels vous n'avez pas acces parce que vous n'etes pas sur la beta (pour compenser, le reddit r/pathofexile a pas mal de spoilers de la beta)

Annonce: je cherche un Meginord Girdle et un Slower Projectile. Des bisous d'avance! (sur la Beta, ofc)

----------


## fadox

Gros vent de panique sur le fofo, items/currencies qui se font la malle, items sans sockets, stats qui se barrent... 


 ::XD::

----------


## Enyss

GGG a ecrit sur le forum que ça a été fixé, mais je ne sais pas ce qui va se passer pour les items affectés... dur dur pour la shavonne's

----------


## Ravine

Ouuuuuh http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...ser_image_ice/
OUUUUUH http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Ice+Crash

Cold, AoE, Physical to Cold... Ma foi, parfait pour un PILLAR OF THE CAGED GOD

----------


## Ravine

(je suis tout seul sur le thread? Vous etes tous partis?)

----------


## doomeer

Moi je lurk tranquillement :D

----------


## Enyss

Play more post less !

Bientôt 4 perso level 60+ sur la beta  :Cigare:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Non, non !  ::P:

----------


## cailloux

J’ai pas accès à la béta alors j'attends les news peinard.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Pareil.

----------


## Orhin

> J’ai pas accès à la béta alors j'attends les news peinard.


 Pareil.
Puis bon y'a aussi Killing Floor 2 qui vient d'arriver en EA + The Witcher 3 qui sort bientôt.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ravine

Sinon hier j'ai loot une superior Enlighten lvl 2.
Speciale dedicace a Styx, qui a du voir la liste de drop grisee avec une petite larme a l'oeil. (perso c'etait bonheur)(y'avait meme un Glacial Hammer QL16 dans le tas)

----------


## Dirian

> (je suis tout seul sur le thread? Vous etes tous partis?)


Pasdutout
Je regarde les news en attendant une éventuelle clé beta

ouaip, l'attente va continuer d’être longue

----------


## Ravine

n'empeche j'etais en mode "bon bah j'ai un build tout _layed-out_" a base de Flicker Strike/ melee splash / ice Bite, et voila qu'ils annoncent Ice Crash. J'ai tellement hate de mettre mes pognes sur cette gemme.

----------


## chowie

> (je suis tout seul sur le thread? Vous etes tous partis?)


Non, c'est juste qu'un build ice crash avec le pillar ça va être nul  ::ninja:: . Mon fire crash - fire hammer sera ++ mieux nah.

Sinon le pauvre gars avec sa shavronne, ils ont dis qu'ils ne pourraient rien faire pour les objets perdu avec ce bug  ::P: . (faut que j'aille vérifier mes exalts...)

----------


## Ravine

M'en fous s'il y'a mieux, je veux me triturer les meninges de mon cote, trouver un playstyle qui me convient et me plait. Sinon si c'est pour suivre une liste de points a remplir, de gemmes a acheter et d'items a obtenir en suivant un guide, c'est chiant. (Ca sera probablement mieux oui, mais ca fera froutchfroutch pendant que je ferai crashcrash *cling*, et je prefere ce son)

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ben vous ferez la paire tous les deux !
Je veux bien venir faire *splorch splorch* avec des bouts de chair qui volent (un genre d’IB avec convert fire dmg to physical - comment ça, ça n’existe pas ???).
Sinon, j’ai accès à la bêta mais plus à mon temps libre (j’essaie de trouver où j’ai foutu ma clé…).

----------


## chowie

> M'en fous s'il y'a mieux, je veux me triturer les meninges de mon cote, trouver un playstyle qui me convient et me plait. Sinon si c'est pour suivre une liste de points a remplir, de gemmes a acheter et d'items a obtenir en suivant un guide, c'est chiant. (Ca sera probablement mieux oui, mais ca fera froutchfroutch pendant que je ferai crashcrash *cling*, et je prefere ce son)



Huhu, tu l'as pris au 1er degré  ::P: .

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Sinon le pauvre gars avec sa shavronne, ils ont dis qu'ils ne pourraient rien faire pour les objets perdu avec ce bug . (faut que j'aille vérifier mes exalts...)


Dixit les commentaires, et ça n'a pas l'air que du troll, les collectionneurs paieraient plus cher sa shavronne qu'une shavronne normale. Idem pour les items sans slots qui partiraient à quelques exalts !  ::P:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Bon ! Ravine va être content, la nouvelle skill marche avec the bâton mais aussi unarmed ! Les fans de Face Breaker vont être aux anges !  :;): 

Petite vidéo en prime :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDeYLS0LtO0

----------


## Ravine

Fucking love it :D

"Quick Robin! To the PillarMobile!"

EDIT: ET CE SON PUTAIN CE SON! KA-BLAM! KA-BLAM! KA-BLAM! ca change des gzzt gzzt tous mous de Static Strike

---------- Post added at 11h50 ---------- Previous post was at 10h19 ----------

Ce qui me fait plaisir c'est que tout le monde est "OMG Facebreakers" et personne ne veut de Pillar, alors que ce sont des items tres proches, avec, en ce qui me concerne, un avantage non negligeable pour le Pillar.
- on peut le 6S-5L facilement
- Il gagne en AoE avec l'intel (weeee MOAR AOE, pas besoin de Increased AoE)
- Il gagne en attack speed avec la Dex (weeee MOAR hits!)
- personne n'en veut, il ne coute rien
*- Il peut (aussi) bloquer
- Je peux mettre des gants 4L avec du +flat phys, de la vie, des resists*

Certes, on perd un slot de shield qui cree un manque de defense.
Bon ok, ca se vaut (m'en fous je prefere le baton) (en gras, les trucs qui sont equivalent avec un shield chez les mecs de Facebreaker en face)

----------


## Pyrrhus67

serait-il possible de m'ajouter à la guilde ?  ::):  
j'ai une witch lvl 62 "Dark_Valentine"

et sinon, vous vous servez de quel site pour le taux de change des currency ?
parce que plus personne n'a l'air de se servir de http://www.poeex.info/ ...

merci !

----------


## Ravine

Du coup en 4L
Ice Crash - Melee Physical Damage - Hypothermia
-Avec Abyssus: Fortify
-Sans Abyssus: des trucs cools, genre Increased Critical Chance, Cold Penetration, Faster Attack, Ice Bite, PCoC peut etre? Des suggestions?

En 5L le Fortify trouve sa place directement. Le Life Leech etant pour les faibles, pas besoin. On y va en jupette, on beugle 'MY NIGHTMARES, THEY WERE PROPHECIES" et on fait peter les flasks de Life toutes les 2 secondes.

----------


## Dirian

> et sinon, vous vous servez de quel site pour le taux de change des currency ?


Il n'y a plus de site pour les taux de change.
Apparemment, ils ont été massivement utilisé par des petits malins pour influencer les cours, et les auteurs des sites ont fini par accéder aux demandes des plus gros joueurs en fermant leurs sites, afin que l'on puisse revenir a de "meilleurs prix"

un petit exemple pour exilebro, qui etait le dernier a jour en date.



> If you don't care about ExileBro, skip this post.
> 
> This is an information for anyone who's using ExileBro. It is not my intention to QQ about anything, I just want to clarify why I'll shut down ExileBro (yeah, I know you told me that this will happen...)
> 
> Most of the time, I don't care if someone is hating ExileBro. I can understand that it causes a lot of controversy and that's okay. I know that the current system doesn't work and is flooded with flippers, too bad I didn't notice when I created it. I was probably blinded by the huge support you guys gave me  Sadly, a pretty serious threat (He obviously threatened me with coming to my address, blabla, if I don't take this down, skewed currency rates, I'm destroying the economy) reached me recently and at this point, I don't want to take this responsibility anymore. Sorry. I can't let this thing affect my personal life.
> 
> I know there are a lot of people out there who love ExileBro and use it on a daily basis, but with the amount of negative feedback I get (which is appropriate, no doubt about that) I see no reason to run this website anymore. It has way too many negative side effects that affect my personal life, especially the money part. What many people don't know: There's a computer running 24/7 for a couple of months now which manages all kinds of ExileBro related stuff. I guess you can imagine the electricity bill and since I have gotten exactly 0 donations since the launch I've been paying everything out of my pocket for a bunch of negative comments.
> 
> I still appreciate all the great support I got from you guys at the beginning. Thanks for your time, it was awesome. Special thanks to /u/trackpete for his hosting place, I hope I can give him some moneyz back as soon as possible.
> ...

----------


## Ravine

Ah tiens, y'en a un qui a la meme philosophie que moi http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...efence/cr7t1wu

----------


## CaMarchePas

Facebreaker > Poacg ! :P

Juste par ce que tu ne peux pas shield charge avec ton bâton ! 

J'ai envie d'un ice crash CoC (ou CoMK) ice nova / shock nova ! Avec un leap slam CoH frostbite/conductivity/elemental weakness/vulnerability/assassin's mark  ::o: 

Pour le CodT / EC / IC : perso osef, car j'ai quasi toujours passé mon temps à lvlup le combo au max pour le passer Q20 et comme c'est long bah j'ai rarement eu le combo de façon utile ! :D
Et si le no desync tient ses promesses, le placement / quite / anticipation va énormément combler ce combo !

----------


## Enyss

Pour les taux de change, lurker les trade chats et la board act3 reste la meilleure option. Attention cependant a ne pas prendre les taux des flippers pour argent comptant

----------


## Ravine

Pendant que tu me Shield Charge, je leap slam, les boulz au vent, en hurlant "I AM NO BEAST OF BURDEN".

----------


## Ravine

Ce mec est toujours aussi fou https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOPT...ature=youtu.be :D

----------


## konoro

C'est pour quand la fin de la beta?

edit :Ravine t'es un putain de stalker
moins d'une minute pour une reponse

----------


## Ravine

Je ne pense pas qu'il y'ait de date de definie. En revanche, leurs estimations de release pour Awakening sont vers fin juin/debut juillet.

Question bete (dont je suppute la reponse): Est ce que 2 LGoH se stackent sur une attaque, ou est ce que seule la plus haut level est utilisee?
Question2 : comment ameliorer le Life Gain on Hit (hors AoE). Y'a moyen de la booster, ou seule le QL permet ca?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Si t'as deux supports identiques sur une skill, une seule fonctionne (à vérifier mais sans doute la plus élevée). Et lgoh le seul moyen de l'améliorer c'est d'augmenter la vitesse d'attaque ou le nombre de cibles touchées. 

Par contre y'a des items qui rajoutent du lgoh et une malédiction aussi.

----------


## azack

Je me marre bien finalement dans cette ligue. 
Srs lvl 58, je commence à être costaud. Par contre je joue une witch et là, j'ai que 2.7k et 500 es, donc pas très tanky  ::(: 
Des astuces sur ce point?

Je flippe un peu pour ce WE, all leagues mod, ça va être fou!

----------


## Ravine

Un peu de planning/theory sur le Templar Pillar *on Ice*, en attendant l'arrivee de Ice Crash (ouiiiiiii). L'idee c'est de ne faire que du Physical/Cold, et rien d'autre. Pas de Herald of Ash ou Thunder, on reste pur. 

Pour les bandits ca donne: Oak/Oak/Kraytin. La nouvelle gemme Ice Bite aide a la generation, et avec le passif, on peut monter a 5 charges facilement; mais dans les faits, prendre une power charge est possible, moyennant quelques sacrifices sur les skills support (notamment un Power Charge). Frenzy restera tout de meme plus sur.



En terme de build, ca me donnerait ca:

*Required Items:* Meginord Girdle. 2*Pillars, iLevel 50+ (les pillars 50+ coutent rarement tres cher, et permettent le 6S)
*Nice to have:* Abyssus

*Required affixes:* +flat physical partout. Gloves, Rings, Amulette. The bigger, the better comme on dit.

*Skill Gems:*

*BGGG*: Ice Golem, Minion Damage, Herald of Ice, Hatred
_- Pas de gemme de reduced (vu le prix que va se prendre Enlighten de toute facon), pas de gemme de defense (on est en jupette, on a pas besoin de defense)_

*GGRR*: Riposte, Vengeance, Hypothermia, Melee Physical Damage
_- Avec la "disparition" du reflect, on peut se faire plaisir et sortir les gemmes qui tapent dur. On pourra remplacer Hypothermia par Weapon Elemental Damage, ca depend comment on le sent, ou ca dependra des rolls de chromatic sur nos pieces._

*RRBG*: Cast When Damage Taken, Immortal Call, Cold Snap, Added Cold Damage.
_- Avoir un Abyussus ca implique de se prendre 40% de physical damage en plus dans la gueule. Immortal Call. Cold Snap et Added Cold Damage, pour augmenter la duree des freeze/chill._

Chest Piece en 4L/2L
*RRRB*: Blood Magic, Increased Duration, Warlord's Mark, Frostbite
_- la regen hp du build suffit a sustain une malediction self cast avec increased duration. Le mana pool un peu moins, donc depenser ~30/50hp pour une curse est plus facile en blood magic_

*R*: Leap Slam.
_-Leap slam est juste pour se deplacer. Et montrer nos fesses aux ennemis (remember, jupette). Le support est situationnel. Faster Attack c'est bien. Mais pas vraiment besoin avec un Pillar_


*Las Columnas del Dio Enjaulado*
Group setup (5L)
*GGRRR:* Ice crash, Fortify, Melee Physical Damage, Hypothermia, Ice Bite.
Monocible setup (5L)
*GGRRR:* Glacial hammer, Fortify, Melee Physical Damage, Hypothermia, Cold Penetration.
_-Y'a peut etre moyen de caler un multistrike dans le monocible._

Si les pillars persistent a sortir du slot bleu, on peut toujours caler un Increased Critical (strike chance ou damage), ou un Power Charge on critical. Ca fait toujours plaisir. L'attaque speed naturelle du Pillar (avec le rework a 1.25 de base) et l'augmentation via les nodes et la dex permettent de se passer de FA. Mais ca sera peut etre necessaire sur Ice Crash, a voir.

---------- Post added at 13h53 ---------- Previous post was at 12h55 ----------

Petit ajout: la nouvelle mecanique des Jewels est vraiment interessante. Elle permet de compenser quelques faiblesses d'equipement ou de perso.
Je tourne pour l'instant avec 3 uniques (dont 2 qui tombent en reward Acte 2, le 3 eme peut etre aussi, je ne sais plus)
http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Survival_Secrets
http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Con...27s_Efficiency
et http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Survival_Skills (qui a ete change pour un 10% increased physical au lieu du flat 3-7 il me semble)

J'ai eu aussi un tres joli roll sur un Cobalt jewel, qui me donnait 14% critical with staves, 9% increased AoE damage, et une regal lui a ajoute un boost d'attack speed en Two Handed. Donc de tres chouettes choses a venir sur les Jewels.
Surtout qu'ils ont annonce retravailler les rolls pour permettre une uniformisation des affixes. Fini les jewels Dagger/Mace/Sword qui ne servent a rien; un roll Staff empechera un roll Mace ou Sword de venir s'inserer. Plutot cool.

Et un Mantra of Force trouvera naturellement sa place dans ce build, grace aux 3 buffs en permanence actifs (herald, haste, golem), 4 en comptant le Fortify.

---------- Post added at 14h21 ---------- Previous post was at 13h53 ----------

Pour l'instant, sur la beta, le manque de poe.trade se fait cruellement sentir, et l'impossibilite d'avoir une bonne armure hybride (avec les bons rolls resists, armure et eva), et les rings/amulettes qui vont bien font que je n'ai pas encore switch sur le Pillar. Mais je sais d'experience que ce baton est une tuerie avec le bon matos, et mon precedent perso (WongFeiHungCele) cale quelques bonnes grosses mandales en Static Strike.

Fun fact, ce build est switchable pour Duelist assez facilement, en bougeant les starting points de Templar vers les nodes Str du Duelist. (mais on perd la jupette)

----------


## Mad-T

Pas fan du cast when stunned, avec un build 2H, tu devra(i)s avoir mass life...
En tout cas tes remplacements proposés sont mauvais à mon avis :
PcoC  => pas assez de crit pour se déclencher (une fois tous les 165 packs en gros ^^
LGoH => fonctionne pas sur les sorts.

BM sur un curse, c'est à mon avis gaché. (si tu es aussi short en mana, autant réserver 100% et TOUT Mettre en bm)

Enfin, à tester, mais je serais très très surpris que Faster Attack ne soit pas 'nécessaire' si tu joues sans multistrike  ::):

----------


## Ravine

Attention, je ne joue pas Two Handed, je joue BATON. *petits clins d'yeux*, qui plus est hybride (pas d'IR, pas d'US, j'arrive pas a m'y faire)

Du coup j'ai 22% de block chance, de l'Evasion (je pense monter facilement au dela des 35%) et de l'armure. Le Cast on Stun se fait a la fois sur le stun de la reception de dommages que sur le stun-block. Pour l'instant, avec du matos moyen bof, je suis a 3300 HP, et il me manque les nodes de %HP qui remontent vers la Scion (je n'ai pris que le grand tour pour du bas du cluster). Les alternatives c'est vraiment si le RNG Chromatique est contre moi, ou que je n'ai pas les requirements en stats. Le reste du temps, ca freeze pas mal ce qui a l'ecran, sans trop forcer.

Comme je disais FA sera peut etre a caler sur Ice Crash (du fait du 30% less attack speed).

Power Charge on Critical sort une fois sur deux sur un critical, et le critical hit chance de base tourne aux alentours de 20%. Avec les AoE, ca fait une charge assez regulierement. Je l'avais teste sur mon precedent perso, ca se tient. C'est pas youpi je fais du power charge en me mouchant, mais c'est regulier tout de meme.

Merci pour la precision du LGoH. Blind fonctionne en revanche.

---------- Post added at 16h17 ---------- Previous post was at 15h17 ----------

Il faut garder en tete aussi que c'est un setup a 5 Frenzy Charges, donc le boost d'attack speed et de dommages des Frenzy Charges fait une grosse difference, qui me laisse penser que FA n'est pas forcement a considerer, pour le mana sustain, et pour se garder la possibilite de booster les damages.

---------- Post added at 16h54 ---------- Previous post was at 16h17 ----------

A noter que la Steam-powered Armour me donne aussi un enorme bonus de _swag_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgmMjTdorq4

----------


## CaMarchePas

Gâcher cette armure avec un bâton... HÉRÉTIQUE §§§

----------


## Ravine

Y'a pas de skin de Rocket Hammer  ::'(: 

(et on a pas acces aux mtx pendant la beta, ca attendra la release d'aout)

---------- Post added at 18h35 ---------- Previous post was at 17h40 ----------

Pour l'attack speed, je refaisais un calcul rapide, a 180/200 dex (on arrive naturellement a 140-160 avec ce build), on gagne deja 18/20% d'IAS. Le passive tree en fourni 22% de plus, et les Jewels peuvent en ajouter un peu par dessus. Les Frenzy Charge 5% par charge, donc 25% pleine bourre. Ca fait un total de 67% d'IAS sans forcer. Ca devrait faire passer l'attack speed du pillar a environ 2, soit 0.5s par attaque, ce qui est loin d'etre ridicule pour une 2h

----------


## Drup

PCoC et increased critical servent vraiment pas a grand chose dans ton cas, je trouve, t'as pas mal d'autres moyens de scale les dégats. Ton truc sur Cast on stun est mignon thématiquement, mais ne vas faire a peu près aucun dégat (et dépenser 4 sockets pour un truc qui se caste pas si souvent, je suis *vraiment* pas convaincu).

Tu devrais jouer avec endurance charge (t'as pas mal de choix pour la gen, mais rien qu'endurance cry ferait l'affaire, vu que t'utilises pas un autre cri). 5 endurance charges, c'est 25% de réduction dmg physique, c'est vraiment monstrueux et t'aide beaucoup pour tanker quand tu engages les gros groupes.

Edit: Je pense que tu peux te passer d'un des deux fortify, aussi.

----------


## Ravine

Le truc du cast on stun, c'est pas tant pour faire des degats que pour Chill/Freeze en cas de souci. Hypothermia me file 30%+ more damage contre les persos Chilled, donc c'est un boost de DPS non negligeable en cas de coup dur. Enduranche Charge on Stun proc souvent sur le vengeance/riposte, donc j'ai quasi toujours les charges.

----------


## Drup

Oh, my bad, j'avais loupé le endurance charge on stun. Toujours pas méga convaincu par le cast on stun par contre.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Need more bonus, moooooooooore


edit : juste rip 3 fois, dont 2 à cause de Vorici >.>
J'ai mis 20 minutes à nettoyer une box xD Groupe beyond donc direct un général à buter, général flameblaster, dans une grotte on a connu mieux ! Je gérais quand même et là Vorici est arrivé sous mon curseur (sisi c'est lui, il a bougé je suis sur) du coup j'ai cliqué dessus au lieu du sol, paf le chien. Du coup j'ai activé sa quete par erreur et je me suis pris un Torr Oglosso sous amphet dans la tronche... En retournant au coffre j'ai eu droit à un second général (y'avait du monde dans la pièce) et à la pupute de rogue spark (idem, dans une grotte, on a connu mieux ! ). 

En dehors de ça... à ben faut pas oublier qu'en plus du boss de map, de la quête vorici, des généraux d'Abaxoth, des BL Abacoth/guardian/living blood et des rogues, y'a aussi un boss invasion. J'avais oublié, il était dans la dernière pièce de la map et m'a sagement découpé  ::P:  (le gars avec des épées à la place des mains, qu'on voit chez Atziri aussi). 

C'était long mais fun quand même, et j'ai découvert que le clone de Blink arrow est vraiment très très utile, il tient pas mal et détourne l'attention (pas à chaque fois par contre).

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Après avoir découvert l'acte 4 sur la beta ( Superbe, jeu plus lisible, cette musique  ::wub::  et les nouvelles zones sont très réussies. Je remercie d'ailleurs ici les canards du coin beta qui m'ont filé un coup de main pour ne pas être totalement paumé, ils se reconnaîtront.  :;): ), je tente la league Flashback, histoire de me remettre à jour.

Effectivement on se marre bien !  ::P:  Y en a partout ! C'est très dense ... et encore je crois que c'est bug, il devrait y avoir plus de Beyond. ^^
Bref vraiment sympa de reprendre PoE.
Après avoir découvert Tornado Shot et son efficacité, j'essaie Reave/Vaal Reave. Avec ses stacks 6/12. J'aime. ( Ranger Dague+bouclier )
Bon, il reste toujours le reflect phys ... méfiance ...  :^_^:  Mais sinon là, je facetank un peu près tout ce qui se présente. 
Il me faudra peut-être (?) une skill pour les boss .. Viperstrike ne me plaît pas trop, pas sûr que Reave seul suffise.

----------


## Ravine

Je vais aller editer mon post apres avoir recup un Abyssus hier, j'ai du ajouter quelques choses.
http://www.pathofexile.com/passive-s..._V02-bWFO7Mfs=  mon arbre actuel, presqu'au niveau 80 (utilisez le Poe Planner Beta pour cet arbre)

J'ai switch sur Warlord's Mark en malediction, j'alterne avec Frostbite parfois. Faudra que je vois a quel point il est difficile de faire du dual curse dans mon cas.

Abyssus fait que je monte bien en degats, mais je prends de grosses patates. J'ai donc change le Cast on Stun pour un plus classique CWDT/IC, meme si ca me fait chier (TOUT LE MONDE LE FAIT C'EST RELOU). Et Cold Snap dans mon 3L aussi. Le detail est dans mon post de la page d'avant. http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/97...=1#post8906119 

Ca pourrait etre encore plus puissant avec un herald of Ash, mais ca serait plus dans la thematique du froid, donc non.

----------


## Ravine

Et encore je suis en petite forme.

----------


## Ravine

c'est quoi pour vous un bon setup Cyclone/Cast on Crit ?
(Ah oui parce qu'en fait ils ont bien baisse l'attack speed de Cyclone tout de meme)

---------- Post added at 12h31 ---------- Previous post was at 11h05 ----------

Dev Manifesto - Life Leech : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1274806 Changements sur le Leech, nouveaux nodes du passive tree
State of Closed Beta #3 - http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1274695

----------


## ds108j

Ravine, tu ne te sens pas un peu seul ?  ::P: 

Je viens juste de m'y mettre sur le jeu, donc je ne comprends pas un dizième de ce que vous blablatez sur la beta de l'acte 4.

----------


## Ravine

Oui je me sens un peu seul (surtout ce WE, c'etait mort, tout le monde devait etre en terrasse ou un truc du genre).

La je suis en train de reflechir a adapter le Cyclone CI Cast on Crit Pillar, avec le Reverse Knockback qui vient sur la Closed Beta. Ca prend forme dans ma tete, ca va etre tres con.

----------


## ds108j

> La je suis en train de reflechir a adapter le Cyclone CI Cast on Crit Pillar, avec le Reverse Knockback qui vient sur la Closed Beta. Ca prend forme dans ma tete, ca va etre tres con.


A pas compris ! Désolé pour le peu d'aide que je peux t'apporter.

----------


## Pyrrhus67

je suis tombé sur un FR qui jouait un build discharge de ce genre ben c'est impressionnant en plus d'être efficace : 

https://youtu.be/XF26PkC9EGo?t=21

http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1109717

_
EPILEPTIQUES S'ABSTENIR_ (vraiment  :B):  )

----------


## Ravine

> A pas compris ! Désolé pour le peu d'aide que je peux t'apporter.


Cyclone : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Cyclone
CI : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Chaos_Inoculation 
Cast on Critical : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Cas...ritical_Strike
Pillar : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Pil..._the_Caged_God

Le build d'origine auquel je fais reference: http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1105311

---------- Post added at 15h56 ---------- Previous post was at 15h23 ----------




> je suis tombé sur un FR qui jouait un build discharge de ce genre ben c'est impressionnant en plus d'être efficace : 
> 
> https://youtu.be/XF26PkC9EGo?t=21
> 
> http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1109717
> 
> _
> EPILEPTIQUES S'ABSTENIR_ (vraiment  )


J'hesite a mettre Discharge. C'est pas vraiment l'idee, vu que le probleme du Pillar c'est la montee en charge: On veut potentiellement garder nos charges.

----------


## Enyss

Dernière news de la beta :

WIIIIPE !!!

http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vie...1275386/page/1

Et arrivée du messie, heu, pardon, du lockstep mode

----------


## wakabayashi

Je viens de voir ça également sur Steam

http://steamcommunity.com/games/2389...63767496719482

Donc on efface tout et on recommence  ::P: . C'est reparti pour ne pas savoir ce que je vais faire comme perso, un caster peut-être pour une fois  ::P: . Mon bourrin 2H à la Mace était pourtant bien partie pour devenir un gros boeuf, on refera ça sur la prochaine version  :^_^:

----------


## Drup

Tain, ce dernier patch sur la béta déchire:
- le lockstep, c'est fabuleux. Je me suis fait vaal oversoul, on peut se placer au poil de cul près sur le smash, ça marche tout comme il faut, c'est magique.
- Les gemmes vendors, agagou je suis fan ♥
- de nouveaux nœuds très sympa sur le tree.
- some claw love

Je pense que prochaine league, je me fais une émulation du druide meta loup de diablo2: dual wield claw, beaucoup de vie, beaucoup de mobilité.
La en ce moment, c'est un très classique ranger sword&shield reave.

D'ailleurs reave a été buff, ca ne perd plus les charges quand on fait une autre attaque.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> D'ailleurs reave a été buff, ca ne perd plus les charges quand on fait une autre attaque.


Quand tu fais une autre attaque de base ou une autre compétence ? Me semble avoir vu y'a quelques patchs de ça que reave ne perdait plus ses charges mais sur les attaques simples (ou sans mana pour caster reave).

----------


## azack

Le lockstep a l'air fabuleux, vivement la 2.0!

----------


## Ravine

Le lockstep est cool. C'est efficace, clairement.

Quelques spoilers de la closed beta
Rework de Blood Rage http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...tead_of_chaos/
Spell Crit Balance http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...hance_changes/

---------- Post added at 11h50 ---------- Previous post was at 10h38 ----------

Dat lockstep... <3 

https://i.4cdn.org/vg/1432011271353.webm
https://i.4cdn.org/vg/1432008229605.webm

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ranger barrage coc lightning warp incoming !

----------


## ds108j

> Ranger barrage coc lightning warp incoming !


Ahhhh j'ai réussi à comprendre quelques mots :
*Ranger* : La classe que je joue
*Barrage* : Un skill qui je trouve, poutre contre les ennemis "jaune" et ceux "orange"
*coc* : ça, je ne sais pas ce que ça veut dire
*lightning* : je suppose qu'il y a une gemme ajoutant des dégâts electriques liés à la verte pour le barrage ?
*warp* : j'ai vu une vidéo d'un sort qui permettait de se télépor*ter* à courte distance, je suppose que c'est ça ?
*incoming* : Bon, ben ça arrive sous peu !

----------


## Rhalph

> Ahhhh j'ai réussi à comprendre quelques mots :
> *Ranger* : La classe que je joue
> *Barrage* : Un skill qui je trouve, poutre contre les ennemis "jaune" et ceux "orange"
> *coc* : ça, je ne sais pas ce que ça veut dire
> *lightning* : je suppose qu'il y a une gemme ajoutant des dégâts electriques liés à la verte pour le barrage ?
> *warp* : j'ai vu une vidéo d'un sort qui permettait de se téléporter à courte distance, je suppose que c'est ça ?
> *incoming* : Bon, ben ça arrive sous peu !


"Ligthning warp" c'est *une* skill qui permet de se téléporter en faisant des dégâts électriques.
CoC = Cast on Critical Strike, gemme de support.

----------


## ds108j

Merci !

----------


## CaMarchePas

"qui permet de se téléportait"

----------


## Rhalph

> "qui permet de se téléportait"
> 
> http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lfmzp6kKKs1qbs1cu.gif


Je ... je euh, j'ai repris sa mauvaise écriture à lui, je suis innocent Votre Honneur, je réclame le droit de me faire Seppuku, adieu.

----------


## ds108j

Mon dieu, j'ai corrigé et édité.

Je mérite la peine capitale.

----------


## Ravine

Des gens qui ont fait des builds CI ? Quelques recommandations de matos (uniques "must have/nice to have", armour gear, etc) ? Pas de bouclier dans mon cas, j'experimente encore en Pillar :3

----------


## belreinuem

Je pense que tu as un complexe ou un message a faire passer a force de parler de gros pillier tout le temps.

----------


## cailloux

> Des gens qui ont fait des builds CI ? Quelques recommandations de matos (uniques "must have/nice to have", armour gear, etc) ? Pas de bouclier dans mon cas, j'experimente encore en Pillar :3


Persos, mais je suis un sale casu, je fais un premier perso safe et en fonction de ce que je loote je fais d'autres persos s pécialisé dans l'unique en question.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Et forcément que reçois je le jour de la sortie de Witcher 3? Si on joue pas à la béta alors qu'on y a accès on peut se faire kick?

----------


## Ravine

C'est ce que je fais la. Je vais monter une witch crit tout ce qu'il y'a de plus classique (Enyss et Styx tournaient avec leurs witch Glacial Cascade, du coup je vais monter ce genre de perso pour le farm, et parce que ca fait un moment que j'ai pas joue ce genre de perso).
Ma question porte plus autour de CI, sa vie, son oeuvre, les pieges a eviter (genre Eldritch Battery, oui/non? ... oh ca va je deconne), quels uniques font bien le taf et permettent de monter un perso CI a peu de frais avant de viser les grosses Chestpiece qui coutent un bras, etc

----------


## Enyss

CI sans bouclier = pas bien

Le bouclier est, avec l'armure, une des deux pièces qui donnent de l'ES de façon conséquente. Tu va perdre grosso-modo 1/3 de ton es par rapport à un build avec shield

----------


## Ravine

Ca n'existe pas les builds CI / 2handed?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ca n'existe pas les builds CI / 2handed?


Comme le dit le monsieur, ton bouclier va te donner énormément d'ES (via les nodes ES+nodes qui boost la def d'un bouclier). Du coup ta question revient à considérer un build vie à qui tu proposerais d'utiliser les armes à deux mains mais de se passer d'un gros tiers de leurs pvs. 

Ca doit exister, mais pas forcément le plus utile.

Ah, Blood rage passant en dégen physique, vaut mieux l'éviter avec CI sans un gros leech !

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Le desync killer sort enfin de la broussaille.

Mon gros lag et moi, on va lui travailler les côtes façon médiévale pour voir. (dès qu’on arrive à se booker)

C’est aussi servi avec un wipe pour être bien propre avant de passer à table.

----------


## Drup

Ravine: CI pour les persos Cac, j'ai jamais été très convaincu ... t'es plus ou moins obligé d'avoir eye of chayula pour pas te faire stun non stop.  ::|: 

Sinon, vous vous êtes guildés sur la béta ? invitation plz, Le pseudo c'est "Drup", comme toujours.

----------


## Ravine

Hmmm, makes sense. Je me pose surtout la question vu que je suivais ca depuis un moment http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...ne_some_stats/ 
(et en plus il a teste avec un pillar par la suite http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/..._stats/crd2mhs )

Bref, je continue de reflechir. (oui je sais, il utilise Wisdom of the Path not Taken, qui sera surement reworked/rare/cher)

Pour lutter contre le stun, Cyclone est roi!
Blood Rage n'etait pas vraiment prevu, et oui, j'avais bien vu le changement, et les diverses analyses.

---------- Post added at 15h34 ---------- Previous post was at 15h19 ----------

Ceci va etre fantastique a jouer avec un Pillar https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCgE...oVP4R6Ltt1E3ia

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Je plussoies pour l'histoire du bouclier sur un build CI. Pour avoir joué un build flicker strike CI, je peux te dire que le bouclier te donne une part non négligeable de ton pool d'ES et surtout permet de moins se concentrer sur les nodes ES que tu pourras utiliser ailleurs de manière plus intéressante.

Sinon, le point le plus important comme l'a dit Drup, c'est Eye of Chayula pour évité d'être stun car les builds CI sont super sensible au stun (vu que c'est calculé par rapport à ton pool de vie hypothétique qui sera faible). Sinon pendant mon leveling (j'avais activé CI très tôt dans mon build), j'avais trouvé le double Ephemeral Edge très sympa en dual wielding ce qui me donnait entre 80 et 100% d'ES en plus. Sinon, il est plutôt conseillé de pas hésiter à prendre quelques nodes de vie sur l'arbre des passifs en cours de leveling en attendant d'avoir un pool d'ES suffisant pour passez en CI et de respec après.

----------


## Enyss

> Sinon, il est plutôt conseillé de pas hésiter à prendre quelques nodes de vie sur l'arbre des passifs en cours de leveling en attendant d'avoir un pool d'ES suffisant pour passez en CI et de respec après.


J'ai lu des retours comme quoi avec le nouveau mécanisme de recharge de l'es, c'est jouable de jouer ci directement... a condition d'avoir un peu de matos es qui traine

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> J'ai lu des retours comme quoi avec le nouveau mécanisme de recharge de l'es, c'est jouable de jouer ci directement... a condition d'avoir un peu de matos es qui traine


Ah ! C'est cool ça ! C'est vrai que ça pouvait être un poil chiant à leveler les persos CI... dans tout les cas (comme tu le dit) il vaut mieux avoir quelques pièces ES en stock avant de ce lancer dans ce type de build.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> le lockstep, c'est fabuleux. Je me suis fait vaal oversoul, on peut se placer au poil de cul près sur le smash, ça marche tout comme il faut, c'est magique.





> Le lockstep est cool. C'est efficace, clairement.


Enfin !  ::lol::   ::wub:: 

Un petit retour, encore perfectible en party mais oui, c'est du tout bon : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79W4CCYfcJI&hd=1

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Petit test rapide du *lockstep avec une latence de 220-300 ms* : si on a le plaisir de ne pas se faire «aspirer» par une charge de rhoa, le délai perceptible dépendant de la latence est très désagréable.
Exemple simple : on se déplace dans une direction, on place le curseur dans la direction opposée et le personnage réponds après (latence) ms.
Le système prédictif du précédent système de synchro se déporte de l’écran vers mon petit neurone. Au moins les placements des mobs et autres restent authentiques à la situation sur le serveur.

En tout cas, pour le moment, avec une latence d’au moins un quart de seconde, le système prédictif reste plus intéressant, malgré le «death-by-desync».  :;): 
J’imagine que le lockstep doit rester agréable avec une latence inférieure à 100 ms.

Il me reste à voir si je perçois des améliorations dans le système prédictif (il y aurait eu des corrections et optimisations).

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je préfère de loin lagguer qu'avoir tous les mobs avec une position aléatoire et ma position aussi aléatoire et creuver en étant 30 mètres ou 3 pièces plus loin que ce que je voyais. >.>




Need beta juste après la 1 month >.>

----------


## dragou

> Je préfère de loin lagguer qu'avoir tous les mobs avec une position aléatoire et ma position aussi aléatoire et creuver en étant 30 mètres ou 3 pièces plus loin que ce que je voyais. >.>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need beta juste après la 1 month >.>


C'est pas le topic blood bowl ici ?!? (private joke, vous ne comprendrez pas)

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Je préfère de loin lagguer qu'avoir tous les mobs avec une position aléatoire et ma position aussi aléatoire et creuver en étant 30 mètres ou 3 pièces plus loin que ce que je voyais. >.>[…]


 :^_^:  la vidéo

S’ils arrivent à autoriser le changement de mode de sync sans avoir à quitter la partie en cours, même avec du lag, ça sera surement un mode desync-proof que j’irais tâter dans certaines situations.
S’ils sont mignons, ils autoriseront même la macro permettant de sauter de l’un à l’autre à a volée (c’est beau de rêver).

----------


## Ravine

> Petit test rapide du *lockstep avec une latence de 220-300 ms* : si on a le plaisir de ne pas se faire «aspirer» par une charge de rhoa, le délai perceptible dépendant de la latence est très désagréable.
> Exemple simple : on se déplace dans une direction, on place le curseur dans la direction opposée et le personnage réponds après (latence) ms.
> Le système prédictif du précédent système de synchro se déporte de l’écran vers mon petit neurone. Au moins les placements des mobs et autres restent authentiques à la situation sur le serveur.
> 
> En tout cas, pour le moment, avec une latence d’au moins un quart de seconde, le système prédictif reste plus intéressant, malgré le «death-by-desync». 
> J’imagine que le lockstep doit rester agréable avec une latence inférieure à 100 ms.
> 
> Il me reste à voir si je perçois des améliorations dans le système prédictif (il y aurait eu des corrections et optimisations).


Mais dans ton coin, t'as pas acces a la gateway australienne ou une zone un peu plus proche?

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Ah ouais .. C'est vrai que pour toi Bourrinopathe c'est pas l'idéal en fait.  :tired:  Heureusement qu'ils laissent le choix.

En tout cas c'est vraiment très propre ce qu'ils font sur la beta.

Il est temps pour ceux qui vont pouvoir en profiter de réfléchir à un perso Hardcore.  ::rolleyes:: 
Allez hop, les canards en HC ! 


Je pensais pas que je dirai ça un jour à propos de PoE.  ::lol::  
Plus d'excuses. Préparez vos builds HC, sortez les mouchoirs, va y avoir des drames.  :Bave:

----------


## Louck

> Petit test rapide du lockstep avec une latence de 220-300 ms : si on a le plaisir de ne pas se faire «aspirer» par une charge de rhoa, le délai perceptible dépendant de la latence est très désagréable.


Justement, c'est dans ce cas que la technique de Prediction sert beaucoup  :;): . A l'origine, cette technique était pensée pour ceux qui n'avaient pas une très bonne connexion pour jouer à des jeux "rapides" ou qui nécessitent un gros feedback (dont les FPS ou la série Quake).

Le problème, c'est que PoE a poussé la technique un peu trop loin jusqu'à simuler certaines actions non-joueurs (dont les mobs) du côté client/joueur  :tired: .

Bref, c'est un bon travail qu'ils ont fait de pouvoir alterner le mode Lockstep / Prediction en jeu  ::): .

----------


## Ravine

Je suis arrive ce matin Acte 4 avec ma witch. J'avais oublie que c'etait fragile ces betes la, avec tout dans la tete et rien dans les jambes. Vivement que je respec quelques points (je suis un peu parti en biais) pour me remettre en route a farmer. 

POUR QUE JE PUISSE REROLL PILLAR ICE CRASH \o/

----------


## Shinohk

Bonjour,
Venant de débuter dans le jeu, je souhaiterai rejoindre la guilde des canards si celle ci est toujours active ?
mes persos sont Shinohk et Tellhia

----------


## Pyrrhus67

> Je suis arrive ce matin Acte 4 avec ma witch. J'avais oublie que c'etait fragile ces betes la, avec tout dans la tete et rien dans les jambes. Vivement que je respec quelques points (je suis un peu parti en biais) pour me remettre en route a farmer. 
> 
> POUR QUE JE PUISSE REROLL PILLAR ICE CRASH \o/


avec l'arrivée officielle de l'acte 4 on devra tout respec il me semble.

serait-il possible de m'ajouter aussi à la *guilde* ?  ::): 
Dark_Valentine

----------


## Orhin

> Justement, c'est dans ce cas que la technique de Prediction sert beaucoup . A l'origine, cette technique était pensée pour ceux qui n'avaient pas une très bonne connexion pour jouer à des jeux "rapides" ou qui nécessitent un gros feedback (dont les FPS ou la série Quake).
> 
> Le problème, c'est que PoE a poussé la technique un peu trop loin jusqu'à simuler certaines actions non-joueurs (dont les mobs) du côté client/joueur .
> 
> Bref, c'est un bon travail qu'ils ont fait de pouvoir alterner le mode Lockstep / Prediction en jeu .


 Non mais même avec un faible ping t'es obligé d'avoir un minimum d'interpolation (transition fluide entre 2 infos reçues) et de prédiction (pour ne pas avoir des ennemis qui paraissent "en retard" par rapport à ce qui se passe côté serveur).

Exemple avec le netcode du moteur source (utilisé donc sur TF2, CS:GO et Dota2) : https://developer.valvesoftware.com/...yer_Networking

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Mais dans ton coin, t'as pas acces a la gateway australienne ou une zone un peu plus proche?


Merci pour la suggestion, mais c’est cuit. L’infrastructure fait que le câblage passe par l’Afrique puis l’Europe, même si je tente le gateway Singapour par ex.

Tout est dans la préparation mentale…


 ::P:

----------


## Louck

> Non mais même avec un faible ping t'es obligé d'avoir un minimum d'interpolation (transition fluide entre 2 infos reçues) et de prédiction (pour ne pas avoir des ennemis qui paraissent "en retard" par rapport à ce qui se passe côté serveur).


C'est beaucoup plus subtil que ca.

La prédiction, ce n'est pas quelque chose de facile à gérer. L'article de Valve à ce sujet nous présente la chose comme très simple à mettre en place, ce qui est vrai. Mais cette technique apporte d'autres emmerdes à gérer, comme voir le jeu avec une avance ("ennemis qui paraissent en retard"), de devoir faire une "réconciliation" entre les données clients et serveurs, ou de devoir simuler les autres éléments du jeu (ce qui nous offre le problème du desync).

N'importe quel jeu peut très bien fonctionner sans la prédiction. Ce n'est pas au client de simuler les actions des personnages ou des monstres dans le jeu, c'est le serveur et uniquement lui (il est même prioritaire).


Certains jeux y arrivent très bien à utiliser cette technique. Pour d'autres, beaucoup moins. Pour certains, ce n'est pas nécessaire.
Tout dépend du jeu et du besoin de gérer l'input lag (qui peut se faire sentir avec une grosse latence).


Sinon, pour l'interpolation, je suis d'accord  ::): .

----------


## CaMarchePas

Si t'avais 16 gus sur la map comme sur Quake, pas de soucis. Bizarre ça desync surtout quand t'en a 32 dans 5m²...

----------


## azack

Desync en ouvrant une bix  et se croire safe pour se retrouver dans un gros pack avec une ice nova et un rogue <3 

Ça pourrait presque me manquer  :;): 

Bon, sinon la ruckus league commence à me saouler, à part des rainbow et une tabula le loot est pas cool.
Et vu toutes les nouveautés de la CB, ça donne envie

----------


## Ravine

"Wrote a little app to calculate damage reduction with Fortify, Armour, Endurance Charges, Lightning coil etc. Really shows how effective a layered defence is"

http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...age_reduction/

---------- Post added at 15h23 ---------- Previous post was at 15h04 ----------

Ce qui fait que je decouvre que l'Abyssus est mon item prefere et celui que je deteste le plus dans mes builds Pillars.

---------- Post added at 16h00 ---------- Previous post was at 15h23 ----------

Je viens de ressortir ma feuille excel: Pas besoin d'Abyssus, surtout quand je prends en compte le risque qu'il represente en termes de degats, en partant du principe que j'ai les Rings, l'Amulette, et les gants avec l'affixe de +Flat Physical (ce que je recherche toujours). Avec Meginord Girdle, on peut atteindre + [40/50] - [79/88] de flat physical facilement. L'Abyssus fait juste exploser ces chiffres.

Sinon j'ai constate que le pDPS du PotCG a ete legerement boost avec le rework du base item. Avec les bonus de Dex, on passe a un baton qui a une Attack Speed de base de 1.5 pour 200 de sheet Dex, 6% de critical hit strike, et le bonus d'Area of Effect "on top".

Je ne sais pas si je vais avoir la patience de monter ma witch tres haut, j'ai tellement envie d'essayer Ice Crash... :D

----------


## Ravine

Bon en fait c'est tres fun a jouer Witch critical avec les bons passifs et Spell Echo. Encore merci a tout le monde pour les regret orbs. Si vous cherchez de la currency, n'hesitez pas a demander, c'est open bar ^^

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Pas de soucis !  :;): 

Pour ma part, je me suis lancé dans un build totalement expérimental car basé sur une des nouvelles skills de la beta : Fire Nova Mine !

C'est une première pour moi car je n'avais encore jamais fait de build Trap/Mine. Et à fortiori, un build presque totalement centré sur les mines est assez rare du fait de la dangerosité de l'utilisation des mines. Contrairement aux traps qu'on peut lancer sur l'ennemi, on est obligé de déposer la mine à ses pieds avant de pouvoir la déclencher manuellement... autant dire que c'est assez tricky dans des packs de mobs !  ::P: 

Pour l'instant, je suis en Acte 3 Cruel et je roule bien sur tout... maintenant que j'ai récup tout les passifs d'augmentation de l'aire d'effet de la witch et du templar, l'AoE de la mine commence à être sympa même sans support d'AoE. Et pour les dommages c'est juste fumé ! Un pack de blanc = 1 mine ; un pack de bleu = 2 mines ; un rare = 3 mines et on en parle plus la plupart du temps... Et pour les boss, c'est encore plus drôle avec des boss comme Fidelitas ou Weaver qui ont été littéralement OS par mon paquet de 5 mines + 3 vaal lightning trap + Elemental Weakness préparé en amont (les box c'est pareil). Par contre, c'est un build qui demande beaucoup de mobilité et un très bon placement pour pas crever.

On va voir comment le build évolue en Merciless et surtout voir si la gemme de support Knockback sera vraiment intéressante dans une config 4L. Mais je vous ferais un retour dessus quand j'aurais plus avancé !  :;):

----------


## Ravine

le seul trap build que j'avais joue etait le Tri Elem trapper, avec Elemental Equilibrium. C'etait injouable en MC du fait de la desync, mais avec le lockstep, ca doit etre vachement plus interessant.
Pour la KB gem, je serais curieux de voir comment ca fonctionnerait avec les nouveaux gants qui pullent au lieu de push. (est ce que ca fonctionne deja?)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Je suis aussi curieux concernant les gants... sur ce build mine, ça pourrait être drôle pour en faire une sorte de Fire Nova Black Hole Mine !

----------


## Ravine

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mbBbFH9fAg

----------


## Pyrrhus67

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mbBbFH9fAg


j'adore cette chanson !  ::):  mais à chaque fois que je la montre à quelqu'un on trouve le clip "bizarre"  ::P:  

pour revenir au sujet c'est vrai que la fin des "death by desync" va permettre une plus grande variété de builds. ça et les nouvelles gemmes / le nouvel arbre de skill, ...  :B):

----------


## Flibustier

Bonne nouvelle, j'ai finalement reçu mon invit' pour la beta. Mauvaise nouvelle, la Beta écrase le Path Of Exile normal sous Steam. VDM...

----------


## Ravine

Et les Jewels ! Grosse feature les jewels. Ce sont des builds changers et des boosts significatifs pour tous les builds.

----------


## fadox

> Si vous cherchez de la currency, n'hesitez pas a demander, c'est open bar ^^


J'aurais bien besoin de 3 ou 4 mirrors, j'aimerais bien me faire un full set physical wander  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, tain la grandmaster hall bidule unique map, comment ça tabasse d'une puissance cosmique oO, uber atziri c'est du crabe de twilight strand à côté, impossible de passer l'avant dernière "vague", mais après avoir mater une vidéo d'un full clear, le loot est tellement risible que ça donne pas envie de s'acharner pour la clear  ::(:

----------


## Pyrrhus67

> J'aurais bien besoin de 3 ou 4 mirrors, j'aimerais bien me faire un full set physical wander 
> 
> Sinon, tain la grandmaster hall bidule unique map, comment ça tabasse d'une puissance cosmique oO, uber atziri c'est du crabe de twilight strand à côté, impossible de passer l'avant dernière "vague", mais après avoir mater une vidéo d'un full clear, le loot est tellement risible que ça donne pas envie de s'acharner pour la clear


si ça se trouve la map est tellement dure qu'ils se sont pas équipés de IIR et IIQ, donc drops décevants (mais ils l'ont fait!! :B): )

----------


## chowie

> si ça se trouve la map est tellement dure qu'ils se sont pas équipés de IIR et IIQ, donc drops décevants (mais ils l'ont fait!!)


J'ai pu finir une des ailes et à la fin c'était un coffre unique qui m'a filé des gemmes 1 ou 2% ... Si c'est à chaque fois un coffre l'iir-iiq ne change rien  ::|: 


@Fadox je suis surpris qu'avec un build uber atziri ça passe pas  ::P: . Avec mon poison arrow ça passe les doigts dans le nez, sauf en tombant sur des chaos inoculation...

----------


## CaMarchePas

> @Fadox je suis surpris qu'avec un build uber atziri ça passe pas . Avec mon poison arrow ça passe les doigts dans le nez, sauf en tombant sur des chaos inoculation...



En même temps Fadox il se fait buter sur Oba hein !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

J'ai déjà fini Oba avec 4 minutes d'avance !  :haha: 

Bon... j'étais en build Flicker Strike aussi  ::P: h34r:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Juste pour dire :
1er rage : cliquer reflexe pour une fuse de plus à cause d'un coup de téléphone au même moment alors que je suis quasi sur d'avoir 5L mon lioneye sur la fuse d'avant (toujours un doute avec ce skin de merde)
2ieme rage : SPINESNAP JE TE DETESTE P***** D* F*** D* P*** D'***** D* T* R***

Je farmais tranquillement des corrupts 66 pas trop trop méchantes, genre pas les doubles reflect / no regen, voilà une belle dryed lake, avec beyond, miam pour le loot de rares... 10 mètres, spinesnap en boss invasion, pas eu le temps de réagir... hop -10%

J'y retourne, je le défonce en me préparant à coup de clones (blink+mirror arrows). Je vide, tranquillement, ça fat loot (+120% et beyond et sea witches et pack size et +2 rogues et mods torment/anarchy/invasion). Et là, devinez qui je croise ? UN DEUXIEME P***** DE SPINESNAP, et sous l'emprise d'un spirit rogue... Genre il est pas déjà assez rapide l'enfoiré... re -10%


Je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais je le hais

---------- Post added at 17h19 ---------- Previous post was at 17h16 ----------

Sinon j'ai corrupt une prismatic eclipse, j'ai oublié de la Q20, mais elle a deux slots blancs+1 vert liés maintenant. :°

---------- Post added at 17h36 ---------- Previous post was at 17h19 ----------

Et j'ai trouvé un petit harbinger bow sur poe.trade, déjà 5L/6s, 346 dps :



> 50% increased Critical Strike Chance
>         134% increased Physical Damage
>         Adds 31-51 Physical Damage
>         20% increased Critical Strike Chance
>         11% increased Attack Speed


28 chroms !




Spoiler Alert! 


Bien entendu c'était pas un noob et il s'est planté c'était bien des exalts mais fallait tenter ! :D



---------- Post added at 18h00 ---------- Previous post was at 17h36 ----------

Et merci Dirian pour la map necropolis 75 : 73+73+74+75+enlighten <3
4 alt pour l'avoir en +43 pack size/nocurse.
3 alt sur la seconde necropolis 75 pour l'avoir en +43/beyond <3<3

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Petit retour sur mon build prototype sur Fire Nova Mine qui arrive bientôt lvl 75.

Pour commencer, c’est un des builds les plus « physique » que j’ai pu jouer ! Et par « physique » je veux dire que c’est un build qui demande d’avoir une manière de jouer un peu « couillue » pour être efficace et d’être très réactif pour ne pas crever trop souvent. Pour faire simple, on est obligé de naviguer entre les mobs, d’être très souvent au contact mais avec un build de caster pas vraiment opti niveau « tank »… et pour en rajouter une couche, vous avez un temps de latence incompressible  entre le moment où vous poser la mine au pied des ennemis et le moment où la mine s’enclenche et devient détonable ! En gros, vous êtes au contact vulnérable jusqu'à ce que vous puissiez appuyer sur le bouton pour tout faire péter ! Par contre, après c’est le festival du contrôle et du DPS et ceux qui me connaisse bien savent que j’adore les builds qui font griller les cartes graphiques et fumer les yeux des équipiers de jeu !  ::P: 

D’ailleurs, j’ai pu avoir le Tremor Rod, le fameux nouveau bâton dédié pour les mines qui permet de faire détonner les mines deux fois et je dois dire que c’est vraiment un objet incontournable pour ce build. Pas forcément pour la double détonation (qui reste top malgré le malus de 35% LESS damage sur les mines) mais surtout pour le bonus de vitesse de pose de mine qui est juste énorme même avec le roll pourri que j’ai (+41% sur une plage de 40 à 60%…) Car les bonus récupérables sur l’arbre des passifs sont pas folichon (j’ai 24% des 35% max récupérables) et font du bonus apporté par cette unique un boost énorme de la vitesse de pose des mines et c’est extrêmement important vu le coté « contact » du build. Autre point important du stuff, c’est d’avoir des bottes avec un bon bonus en vitesse de déplacement pour naviguer facilement entre les packs.

Passé la période de pose des mines qui est le point le plus chaud du build, la survie est assuré par le combo des crits + la gemme support « add cold damag e » (qui permet de freeze assez régulièrement ou de refroidir au pire) + « Knockback » qui marche assez bien avec les multiples vagues de feu par mines (4*6 mines dans mon cas sur une période de 1,5-2 secondes).

Autre point important du build, c’est la gestion des potions car comme tout build de dommage indirect, point de mécanisme de leech, ni de LoH pour récupérer de la vie ou du mana. Pour le moment en période de rush, je ne suis pas auto-suffisant en mana donc j’utilise assez souvent une potion à cet effet. De plus comme on a de forte chance de se prendre des coups en attendant que les mines puisent détonné, il faut vite pouvoir récupérer sa vie et pour cela, j’utilise un duo de potion de vie avec gain instantané.

Pour l’arbre des passifs, c’est assez simple pour la base. On repart sur une base de build élèm-crit avec AoE (genre build Glacial Cascade crit, Lightning Tendrils crit) et on rajoute un certain nombre de nodes spé traps/mines. Je suis partie du Shadow pour avoir accès à deux nodes mines importants (celui qui rend invulnérable les mines pendant 5 secondes après la pose et celui qui permet d’avoir la détonation instantanée), je vais vers la Witch, je prends les nodes AoE en prio et je pars chez le Templar pour les autres nodes AoE ainsi que l’extrémité spé statut et dommage élémentaire. Et sur le chemin je prend les nodes vie.

Les objectifs niveaux passifs pour la suite, c’est de compléter les derniers nodes vie qui me restent, aller récupérer les nodes de Block Staff en dessous de la zone élémentaire du Templar et prendre les nodes crit du Shadow que j’ai laissé pour l’instant.

Au niveau stuff, il faudrait que je trouve une meilleure version de mon staff et tenter d’avoir aussi Carcass Jack, ce qui va rendre l’AoE des mines encore plus sympa ! J’ai aussi hate de passer à du 5L pour tester de rajouter le support Increase AoE pour encore plus de bordel à l’écran !  ::rolleyes:: 

Autre point sur lequel je dois réfléchir, c’est une ou plusieurs combinaisons de skills support dans le style combo CWDT (je n’ai pas encore de gemmes de ce genre) pour augmenter la survie du truc vu qu’on prend pas mal de coup... je pense d’ailleurs à un combo du genre CWDT-ice nova-frostwall-ice bite pour faire un max de freeze… à réfléchir et tester.

Pour conclure, je dirais que ce build a un bon potentiel qui mériterait à être affiné même si je pense que les builds mines resteront une niche encore pour le moment. Le build est assez exigent en terme de gameplay et on est assez loin du build safe et no-brain. Donc si vous cherchez un build tranquille, passé votre chemin car on bien crevé après une session avec ce build vu qu’il faut gérer pas mal de truc en même (mécanisme de double action pause/détonation pour attaquer, placement/esquive des projectiles ennemi, timing, potions, curse). Par contre, une fois qu’on maitrise un peu c’est assez jouissif de tout faire péter à l’écran et de voir les ennemis freeze/knockback à gogo tout en subissant le gros DPS de 6 mines qui explosent en chaine !  ::wub::  Je subodore aussi un joli potentiel en PvP pour ce build mais je ne suis pas du tout un spécialiste de la question.

En tout cas, voilà le feedback que je peux faire pour l’instant.

PS aux autres Beta player : si vous trouvez un autre Tremor Rod ou un Carcass Jack en trop, vous savez qui venir voir ! Pour info, je ne compte pas faire d’autres persos pour le moment dans la Beta histoire de continuer à pousser le bestiau assez loin pour voir jusqu’où ça tient.  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

Joli retour, il me donne très envie ce skill j'ai toujours eu envie de faire un perso Bomberman.

Je viens de me payer l'accès béta, j'en pouvais plus d'attendre et n'ayant jamais rien dépensé pour le jeu j'ai voulu récompenser ses créateurs qui le méritent bien.

Le deterministic lockstep marche à la perfection chez moi c'est absolument parfait, on peut gérer son perso précisément et jouer bien plus risqué. Plus aucune desync. C'est idéal pour les persos de corps à corps (et je joue que ça)

Je joue sword & shield classique avec un perso très tanky (fortify et enduring cry sont excellents), j'arrive quand même à faire suffisament mal.

Dommage que les persos ne restent pas après la béta c'est triste de level up pour se faire wipe

----------


## Ravine

Niveau defensif, a voir si tu as la place, un Vengeance/Riposte/Knockback/Endurance Charge on Melee Stun(autre chose plus interessant, tu ne dois pas faire des masses de degats physique) peut te donner un peu l'air dont tu as besoin dans les moments tendus.

En CWDT, pas certains qu'Ice Bite ait sa place dans ce combo. Tu feras rarement les Freezekills sur le CWDT (a cause du reduced damage), et le potentiel de freeze et de freeze duration seront tout aussi reduits.

En revanche, Cast When Stunned peut trouver sa place chez toi. Tu ne dois pas etre tres eleve en HP/Armour, donc un CWS devient interessant/viable. Et il sera en synergie avec tes 12% de block qui sortiront de temps en temps. Et la, Ice Nova/FrostWall peuvent faire des ravages. Tu peux eventuellement penser a Cold Snap aussi. Arctic Breath, toujours bien de Chill en Aoe. Arctic Breath + GMP, bonne ambiance.
Added Cold Damage (ou tout autre flat damage) peut etre interessant aussi (lightning pour shock?)

Ping moi quand je rentre, j'ai peut etre les supports gems qu'il te manque a disposition

Liste non exhaustive des support qui pourraient etre a considerer avec Vengeance/Riposte dans ton cas
- Melee Physical Damage
- Life Leech
- Added Lightning/Cold/Chaos/Fire
- Physical To Lightning

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Ice bite c'est pas du tout pour kill mais pour augmenter les chances de freeze pour respirer un peu en attendant de faire péter les mines.

Sinon, pas mal l'idée de Cast When Stunned, j'y avais pas pensé ! J'ai pour l'instant 3,3K vie et 10% de res phys... ça devrait pas mal marcher !

Techniquement, je devrais avoir plus ou moins 2 4L/3L pour faire des combos Cast When. Je pensais aussi à un combo avec spell totem et summon skeleton dans le genre pour égarer l'ennemi...

----------


## Ravine

Summon Totem, Shockwave, celui qui taunt. Ils sont tous biens. Hypothermia a un hidden chance to Freeze aussi (5% probablement)
Blind a voir. En +quali c'est mieux.

Oui je comprends bien l'idee de freeze, mais ce qui va te mettre dedans c'est le freeze duration. CWDT nerf les dommages, qui entrent dans le calcul du freeze duration. Comme tu vas vouloir que ton CWDT sortent relativement souvent, tu vas diviser enormement ton damage output potentiel sur les spells lies, et Ice Bite ne pourra malheureusement pas t'aider des masses a maintenir le freeze. Du coup je trouve que c'est un peu gacher/pas ideal comme setup (et c'est ce que j'avais teste avant le Wipe, donc je dis ca d'xp: ca freeze jamais/pas assez longtemps)

----------


## Kamikaze

Je viens de débarquer act 4. Ice crash semble abusé, je fais mal avec alors que j'ai qu'une épée à 1 main 30-40 de dégâts.

Abyssal cry est cool, j'avais lu qu'on pouvait acheter des gemmes, j'ai pas encore vu ça, c'est plus tard dans l'acte 4?

----------


## Enyss

> Je viens de débarquer act 4. Ice crash semble abusé, je fais mal avec alors que j'ai qu'une épée à 1 main 30-40 de dégâts.
> 
> Abyssal cry est cool, j'avais lu qu'on pouvait acheter des gemmes, j'ai pas encore vu ça, c'est plus tard dans l'acte 4?


Il y a un deuxième onglet chez les vendeurs de potions/joaillerie, ou on peut trouver certaines gemmes

----------


## Kamikaze

Merci

Sympa les gemmes de la fin de l'act 4, c'était chiant à avoir avant.

Ice Crash semble un peu abusé niveau dégât ça va sûrement être nerf. Très fan de fortify, je joue un peu comme un dangereux en HC mais je m'en sors bien (et surtout plus de desync! ça aide niveau survie). J'ai très peu de res sur mes gears mais ça passe.

Ils ont pas encore incorporé le boss de l'act 4, dommage.

----------


## Zephy

Et pendant ce temps la , j'attends toujours ma clé beta ;(

----------


## CaMarchePas

T'es pas le seul hein. >.>

----------


## Zephy

je ne cèderai pas à un pack pour la clé beta  :;):

----------


## Enyss

> je ne cèderai pas à un pack pour la clé beta


Dans ce cas, achète le pack qui contient 250 points, ainsi qu'un effet d'arme sympa, le tout pour 30$  ::ninja::

----------


## Dirian

Cmp a pas encore posté ? Ca m’étonnes  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Enfin !  ::wub::   :Emo:   :Bave: 

Hier je re-5Linkais mon lioneye's glare (250 fuse pour deux 5L), là, après une bonne sessions de map-à-loot (merci Didi), je vais voir Elreron et Vorici prendre des curcencies et tenter de link ma Queen of the forest avant de déco... 24 fuses et le sésam, enfin, je n'y croyais plus !  :B):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

GG, combien d'heures de jeu?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> GG, combien d'heures de jeu?


Hmm.

Trop ?  ::P: 



Spoiler Alert! 


(steam me dit 1826h, sachant que j'ai joué longtemps hors steam)

----------


## Psycho_Ad

T'as épuisé ton capital chance pour les 2000 prochaines heures de jeu !  ::P:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Féloches ! C’était pour compenser la montée de tension sur Spinesnap hein  :;): 

----

Je suis parti pour tenter de tester *Ice Crash* sur un barbu-bâton. J’hésitais avec le mara, mais l’attrait AoE, crit and stuff a gagné. Je suis un peu paumé mais ce sera de toute façon une expérience éphémère.
Je lvl avec Tendrils et Glacial Hammer sur bâton (+ sceptre/spirit shield) en allant vers le nœud bâton à gauche. *Si vous avez des tuyaux leveling, je prends.* À priori, Ice Crash se récup Act 3 avec Gravicius.

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain j'y crois pas.

Je monte un perso en hardcore. Le serveur Europe plante. J'étais dans une zone low level quasi vide (niv 25) avec aucun monstre autour de moi j'avais vidé la zone.

Je me retrouve en Standard. J'ai jamais vu le screen de mort, juste qu'en me reloggant je suis en Standard. C'est vraiment casse couille, j'ai un mince espoir qu'ils fassent un rollback mais ça donne même plus envie de jouer, j'ai aucune idée de ce qui s'est passé mis à part que le serveur a planté (log in impossible), j'étais hyper safe mais je meurs quand même.

Dégouté

----------


## Zephy

> Putain j'y crois pas.
> 
> Je monte un perso en hardcore. Le serveur Europe plante. J'étais dans une zone low level quasi vide (niv 25) avec aucun monstre autour de moi j'avais vidé la zone.
> 
> Je me retrouve en Standard. J'ai jamais vu le screen de mort, juste qu'en me reloggant je suis en Standard. C'est vraiment casse couille, j'ai un mince espoir qu'ils fassent un rollback mais ça donne même plus envie de jouer, j'ai aucune idée de ce qui s'est passé mis à part que le serveur a planté (log in impossible), j'étais hyper safe mais je meurs quand même.
> 
> Dégouté


Ca me fait penser à Diablo 3 et ses serveurs en carton papier maché :s

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> […]
> Dégouté


Contacte : support (at) grindinggear.com, illico.
Ils ont ajouté des serveurs européens, c’est peut-être lié. Le serveur EU d’origine était celui d’Amsterdam.

Au moins, tu n’étais pas sur le point de passer ton lvl 100 avant le cafouillage  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouaip heureusement que j'étais low level.

Le support m'a répondu, effectivement petits problèmes de serveurs mais impossible de récupérer mon character

----------


## Orhin

> Ouaip heureusement que j'étais low level.
> 
> Le support m'a répondu, effectivement petits problèmes de serveurs mais impossible de *récupérer mon character*


 T'as fait une faute de frappe ?  :tired: 
Ou alors levé du mauvais pied ?  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

Hahaha je me mets à parler franglais  ::o:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Il y aurait un montage sympa avec Cold Snap en utilitaire ? (je pars toujours sur une base de templar AoE/crit/cold/phys staff avec Ice Crash en principal)
Pendant le leveling ça semble bien sympa sur les packs de piétaille. Ça a une chance de rester utile sur le long terme ?

Je me doute que le cooldown est un gros facteur limitant et je ne compte pas sur les dégâts. Je ne suis plus très frais sur les possibilités de Cast on machin-truc.  ::): 
CwDT + spell echo, c’est pas du gâchi ?

Je découvre aussi l’achat de gemmes directement avec Nessa (entre autres) et je trouve que ça amoindri la valorisation du choix des gemmes en récompense de quête. Surtout qu’elles ne coûtent pas un bras. Surement WIP, heureusement. Je n’ai pas parcouru le forum officiel pour voir les retours.

----------


## Kamikaze

Cold snap dans un trap c'est violent, pas de cooldown et gros dégât surtout si tu fais le passive tree en conséquence

----------


## CaMarchePas

> CwDT + spell echo, c’est pas du gâchi ?


Spell echo ne marche que sur ce que tu casts toi même.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Merci pour les infos !
Je ne vais pas partir sur de la spé trap. Je vais voir si je garde CS mais pour le moment c’est plutôt marrant avec Tendrils+knockback en crowd control.

----------


## chowie

> Il y aurait un montage sympa avec Cold Snap en utilitaire ?


J'ai quelques persos qui l'ont avec Cast when stunned + ele prolif. Ça peut sauver les miches en freezant les mobs lorsque l'on se fait stun.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ah pas con. J’avais oublié l’existence d’ele prolif. Merci  :;): 

Je vais essayer de voir si je trouve une combinaison intéressante avec les passifs pour avoir suffisamment de dommages de froid pour proc le freeze sur une durée suffisante. Ça deviendrait peut-être sympa en manuel avec ele prolif et temporal chains. Peut-être même avec Berek's Grip.

Ice Bite et Herald of Ice avec assez de cold dmg… Ça sent un peu moins le build à l’arrache là.

----------


## Enyss

> Ice Bite et Herald of Ice avec assez de cold dmg… Ça sent un peu moins le build à l’arrache là.


Ice bite marche (malheureusement) mal avec HoI... ptet en ajoutant culling strike, mais même comme ça, j'ai des doutes

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ok c’est bon à savoir.
Je pensais utiliser Ice Bite sur Ice Crash pour compenser la perte de vitesse et optimiser les chances de gel (qui donnerait peut-être un combo sympa avec Berek's Grip du coup (leech/increased cold dmg)). Ça collerait assez bien au profil nécessitant de la Dex et boulette Frenzy avec le crétin.

Dans l’idéal je verrai bien du Cold Snap sur les packs suivi d’un Temporal Chains pour leur Leap Slammer sur la façade et bourriner du Ice Crash  :^_^: 
Bon, c’est très théorique hein.

----------


## Drup

ele prolif a été nerf into oblivion sur la beta.

----------


## Ravine

(comme LMP, du coup ST LMP c'est tout mou du cul)  ::'(:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

En même temps, à une époque, je passais mon temps à croiser du Buzzsaw ele à chaque groupe pour mapper… Imaginez un groupe de 6 avec 4 Buzzsaw (et au moins deux zouaves contents de leur effet seraph qui débouchait les oreilles des sourds et les rendait aveugles à la place). (misère)
(bon, c’est dommage qu’LMP ait payé pour les autres quand même…)
(et il a fait quoi comme bêtise ele prolif alors ? des streamers l’ont dénoncé ?)

J’ai débarqué à Sarn hier ! Bientôt «Fracasse la Glace» avec Gravicius ! J’ai hâte !  ::lol:: 

(et Greust a de nouvelles répliques, encore plus teigneux ! <3) (bêta ou pas, je n’en sais rien mais c’est bonheur)

----------


## Drup

> Imaginez un groupe de 6 avec 4 Buzzsaw (et au moins deux zouaves contents de leur effet seraph qui débouchait les oreilles des sourds et les rendait aveugles à la place). (misère)


Dixit le mec qui joue ice crash.

----------


## Ravine

J'espere qu'ils vont retravailler le VFX et le SFX, parce que c'est vraiment, vraiment dur a vivre. Quand je jouais avec Waka l'autre soir, avec mon Pillar Ice Crash et sont Marauder Sword Ice Crash, c'etait plus violent qu'un concert de Stomp

----------


## Byakuran

J'aime vachement ce jeu mais j'ai grave du mal a faire un bon perso donc je suis des builds et je me perd en chemin

----------


## wakabayashi

Ma première StrongBox Unique découverte ce midi  ::wub::

----------


## Ravine

Et tu as eu un Kaom's Signet?

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Merci pour l’image du coffre unique Waka  :;):  Ils lui ont fait une petite modélisation sympa. Les coffres dans PoE sont soignés, ça m’aurait étonné qu’ils utilisent une représentation générique pour de l’unique. Surtout du Kaom.

*@Drup* :  :^_^:  oui ça fait tache vu comme ça. Je n’avais pas encore utilisé Ice Crash à ce moment là. Je trouve aussi l’effet furieusement invasif (et je n’ai qu’Amplify dessus). J’imagine le bordel avec Carcass Jack, gemme AoE et autres. Il faut que le mec des gfx fasse modifier son outil pour avoir une preview avec l'effet répliqué plusieurs fois sur l’écran.

---------- Post added at 19h57 ---------- Previous post was at 19h56 ----------




> Et tu as eu un Kaom's Signet?


Sauf erreur, il a eu Kaom's coupe-chou.

---------- Post added at 19h59 ---------- Previous post was at 19h57 ----------

Il ne manque plus que le pendant foudre du gros AoE mêlée qui tache, non ? (Molten Shell, Ice Crash, … (et Ground Slam pour la version phys))

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Il ne manque plus que le pendant foudre du gros AoE mêlée qui tache, non ? (Molten Shell, Ice Crash, … (et Ground Slam pour la version phys))


C'est pas Static Strike ? Bon, ça fait pas autant de bordel visuel que les autres...

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Le temps de charge fait moins direct, mais peut-être qu’il n’y a simplement pas trois versions d’attaques ele qui tachent. En fait.
Je crois que j’imaginerais bien une bonne grosse attaque bourrine à base de foudre, surtout.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Genre "The Touch of God" ?  ::P:

----------


## wakabayashi

> Et tu as eu un Kaom's Signet?


Voui, j'ai eu cette joli Axe

http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Kaom%27s_Primacy

Un roll de de base mais bien sympa pour mon marrauder

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bon pour info si vous donnez des points à la guilde faut que je les valide sur le site officiel, fallait savoir.

Et pour info aussi, la superbe maj qui fait que les nouveaux onglets remplacent d'office un onglet "remove only", soit disant "très demandé par la communauté pour ne pas avoir à transférer à la main les onglets remove only" ben ça fait aussi effet sur les onglets de guilde... Du coup désolé mais l'onglet rajouté ben il a juste remplacé un onglet "remove only".

----------


## doomeer

Il servira pour les leagues temporaires =)

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Genre "The Touch of God" ?


Surtout si le perso se met à brailler comme un abruti à chaque attaque. Vendu.  ::): 

(À un moment, il y a eu un sujet concernant de potentielles mtx sonores pour les skills. J’avais même proposé un bruit de scie circulaire pour Cyclone (et son effet alternatif qui va bien) et une bonne fessée pour Heavy Strike. C’est bizarre, je ne trouve rien dans le shop  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Bourrinopathe

L’Acte 4 est prévu pour début juillet et GGG se concentre sur la qualité (générale et la finition).  ::wub:: 




> We are on track for the *early July release*. There is a lot of focus on polish. The question for most features is not, "can we get it ready on time", but *"what else does this need to make it the best it can be"*.


>>> source <<<

Ils bossent notamment au ré-équilibrage caster/melee.

----------


## hein

bonjour, je me suis mis depuis quelques temps a POE et je suis en train de monter un templier orienté feu avec des supports minions.

Il est actuellement niveau 28 et je suis en fin d'acte 2, vu la taille impressionnante de l'arbre des passive skills j'ai un peu peur de me planter dans le build.
Pour l'instant ca donne ca

http://www.pathofexile.com/passive-s...rr7u0g73z53fno

Est ce que ca vous semble tenir la route pour la suite ? et est ce que vous auriez des suggestions ou des conseils ?

----------


## Ravine

Apres quelques experimentations sur le Cast on Crit, a tester entre Sweep et ST/LMP, mon coeur balance encore. J'ai un Moon Staff, et je monte a ~45% crit chance en hit, ~30 en spell, sans Power Charges.

Sweep permettrait de conserver un physical damage raisonnable, et ne se trouve pas "nerfed" par le LESS modifier de LMP (ST faisant peu de dommages lui meme, ayant un modifier plutot bas). Je le joue avec Arc, et ca sort souvent, ca shock, donc ca fait encore plus de dommages en sortie. Mais ca implique d'aller au contact, et je me prend quelques grosses claques, sans etre vraiment tres haut en HP Pool. La faute au demarrage en scion qui me fait sacrifier quelques nodes d'HP, en faveur de nodes regen/jewel/attack speed.

Les dommages elem se prennent une claque en ST, mais en faisant quelques efforts d'aura reduced, il y'a moyen de descendre a 74% reduced, et donc de stacker Herald of Ice, Herald of Thunder, et Wrath. Ces 3 aura/herald synergisent bien, et Wrath se comporte comme un Hatred pour les spells, donc c'est un gros win sur Ball Lightning. Meme s'il se fait reduire par LMP.

Mon single target est Elemental Hit en Multistrike, Mana Leech, et un troiseme que j'ai oublie. Je ne sais pas encore si je reviens sur Frenzy/Fortify ou pas en single target. J'aime bien Elem Hit, c'est rigolo.

Des avis, des conseils?

----------


## Bathory

J'attends la sortie de la prochaine "extension" pour m'y remettre mais je suis faible mentalement, dois-je résister ? (joueur depuis la bêta fermée  ::P: )

----------


## CaMarchePas

Aucune réponse pour vos questions de builds, sauf que les builds bâton c'est caca ( :taunt: ) et qu'un build feu n'a pas besoin de minions et qu'à haut level je vois mal faire beaucoup de dégâts de feu ET avoir des minions utiles (sauf build SRS).

Tout ça pour pas vous ignorer totalement en fait.

Par ce que GGG me troll, et j'aime pas ça : gemcutter box rare +1XXX% quantity, gem has experience sur map zana 72... Summon zombie lvl3 et Summon squeletton lvl1 avec 1 xp.

1 xp.

Merci connards !!!

>.>

----------


## Ravine

"It has xp, working as intended".

J'avoue que j'aimerai bien voir ST etre un peu boost en terme de dommages. Avec les nerfs de LMP/GMP, je ne vois pas de raison de ne pas rehausser cette skill un peu. En meme temps je n'ai pas des masses d'xp avec, donc je me plante probablement.

Les staffs sont vraiment de bonnes armes. Les clusters staffs sont completement fous quand on les regarde bien (+% Crit Change et +%Crit Multiplier, *globaux*). Et mon reve c'est de looter un Hegemony's Era.

Je vais devoir retravailler mon arbre pour partir plutot du Templar que du Scion. Le demarrage Scion donne acces a pas mal de Jewel (2 de plus), mais j'en chie pour avoir les nodes HP qui vont bien. Et la regen peut se trouver facilement chez le Templar.

Pour ceux qui savent ou trouver l'arbre beta/utilisent le passive skill tree planner beta, ca donne un truc comme ca : http://www.pathofexile.com/passive-s...uApF6lZlRYrg==

Edit: le gros post de ce monsieur resume bien mon sentiment actuel du ST http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1280471 (et de la def en general, j'en chie vraiment par rapport a tous mes autres perso)
Edit2: je cherche aussi des idees de CWDT. Molten Shell vient facilement en tete. Des idees?

----------


## Drup

Mais, hum, si tu joues CoC, tu t'en moques pas un peu des dégats de l'attaque ? Tout ce qui compte, c'est l'attaque speed (et les crits).

Entre buzzsaw et Coc, fait un choix. Les deux en même temps, ca me semble ... bancal.

---------- Post added at 15h21 ---------- Previous post was at 15h17 ----------

Ah oui, et pour ta pool HP en tant que scion ... euh, t'as la roue de life juste a coté O_o

----------


## Ravine

J'ai pas assez de points pour aller chercher a la fois les critical hit, et les HP. D'ou ma remarque de faire un depart en Templar ou Shadow, et passer par le bas de l'arbre scion. En contrepartie, ca fait "perdre" 2 Jewel nodes.

----------


## Ravine

Et oui faire des trucs bancals c'est ma specialite. Je n'ai presentement aucun bonus de dommages sur mon baton, donc c'est ni elem, ni physical. Roll de l'elem et du crit va etre fun a chopper sur un Eclipse Staff. Ou roll du physical.

Voila en fait, si je roll de l'elem, je peux le jouer ST, si je roll physical, je peux jouer Sweep.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Nouveau feedback sur mon build Fire Nova Mine suite au 5L de mon nouveau Tremor Rod et au Carcass Jack que m’a filer le gentil Drup !

Mon perso est maintenant lvl 84 et suite à l’ajout du support Increase AoE sur le 5ème slot et du bonus du Carcass Jack (j’ai 97% de bonus), je dois dire que le coté « physique » est devenu beaucoup moins présent car les mines ont maintenant une aire d’effet qui touche les bords haut / bas de l’écran. Cela rend le build plus souple, efficace et il est vraiment devenu agréable à jouer.

Autre point qui a pas mal changer, j’ai finalement décidé de tester la nouvelle version d’Eldritch Battery et je dois dire qu’avec mon pool d’ES (entre 750 et 850) cela permet de grandement de zapper une autre des difficultés du build qui est la consommation de mana… pour info, avec 4 support dont un gratuit (KnockBack n’a pas de multiplier) mes mines me coûtent quand même 91 de mana chacune et quand tu pose 3-4 mines par secondes, ben ça commence à piquer niveau mana. Au final, comme la consommation de mana est assez souvent discontinue vu qu’on passe son temps à poser des mines en pack et que le reste du temps on fait péter l’ensemble en courant, on a le temps de voir l’ES remonter. Autre point intéressant de ce changement, c’est de pouvoir être à 100% de réservation de mana. J’ai donc pu faire tourner HoI, HoT et Anger en même temps pour un jolie boost de DPS !  :B): 

Autre chose que je vais tester bientôt pour le jeu en groupe, c’est l’utilisation des fameux gants qui inverse la direction du KnockBack pour le plus grand bonheur, j’espère, de mes canards de partie.

Au niveau map, j’ai pour l’instant pu tester jusqu’au lvl 76 et ça se passe globalement bien. J’ai même pu faire Dominus de Residence de manière assez tranquille et ça c’est top (faut juste pas être trop confiné avec un boss). Autre point, comme c’est un build de dommage indirect et que maintenant je n’ai ni régèn vie, ni mana, ben je peux faire toutes les maps avec les horribles affixes Reflect phys/elem et No life and mana regen comme si de rien n’était ! Je profite juste du fat bonus loot !  :Cigare: 

Pour conclure, je dirais que nous avons là une base de build assez solide qui peut être améliorée encore (la partie skill auxiliaire doit être plus travaillé et le skill tree peut être encore affiné pour booster la partie régen d’ES lié à EB ). Je commence à voir des possibilités de variations et ça pourrait donner des trucs sympas. 

Dans tout les cas, je commence à m’atteler à l’écriture d’un futur build pour le forum officiel. Le potentiel est là et pour le coup, le build n’est pas très cher… Le Tremor Rod ne devrait pas être très cher vu que cela reste un potentiel build de niche (contrairement aux futurs builds Ice Crash) et Carcass Jack reste un unique certe demandé mais encore assez accessible surtout en mid-league. Jusqu’à maintenant, je ne pensais pas qu’un jour je serais amené à écrire un guide pour un build sur PoE et encore moins un guide sur un type de build que je n’aurais pas pensé faire un jour  (je n’avais pas vraiment de feeling avec les build Trap/Mine) mais devant la globale efficacité du bousin et le peu de « littérature » autour d’un potentiel build mine sur le forum beta ; je me dis qu’il y a un créneau pour ce sujet.  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Tu pourrais poster ton skill tree beta?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Le voilà !  :;): 

http://cb.poedb.tw/us/passive-skill-...HCndkjXx7wt3U=

----------


## Ravine

Si tu passes par en haut comme la
http://cb.poedb.tw/us/passive-skill-...uhj0YdFGae-tI=

Tu gagnes access au cluster Staff du haut, et tu peux booster ton Crit Chance/Crit Multiplier au passage, pour le meme nombre de points que ton actuel (juste en terme de chemin). Tu perds 10 dex/str pour gagner +20 int (donc plus de mana et de spell power), Dex et Str qui devraient se trouver facilement sur le matos.
Ca te donne direct acces au cluster mana reserved au passage, ainsi qu'aux +life/chaos resist du haut.

Je suppose que tu as deja considere les 3 nodes critical du shadow au passage, pour faire +20% * 2, +30% chance/mult au passage?

Another Edit: est ce que Wrath ne serait pas plus interessant? Il me semble qu'il donne +15% spell lightning, mais je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de regarder si c'etait comme Hatred, qui faisait du Weapon Phys > Cold, ou s'il fallait que la base de dommage du spell soit du Lightning.

---------- Post added at 17h55 ---------- Previous post was at 17h12 ----------

Je fais reference au nouveau Wrath donc http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Wrath
Ca n'a pas l'air d'etre du convert, donc c'est probablement idiot avec les Fire Nova mines.

----------


## Mad-T

Wrath est du MORE lightning  ::):   [ne fonctionne donc pas comme hatred]
Bravo pour ton build original et réussi Les larmes du styx !

Dans les build mine, il y a un type en beta HC (je crois qu'il a rip) qui jouait SRS, mines avec le staff unique et un spell totem detonate mine (combo géniale)
Il atteignait assez facilement les 30+ raging en un rien de temps, et 'mine' de rien, des summon par grappe, cela a l'air agréable à jouer (même si certains meurent à la volée, les mobs te les insta pas en chaine 1 par 1...)
Bref, build marrant, et qui avait l'air efficace  ::): 

Perso j'ai voulu tester un 'classique' CI / Reave pour vérifier s'il reste viable malgré les différentes modifs, et c'est assez décevant malgré un matos de folie (que j'aurais aimé ramener en standard, c'est pour dire)
- Le spike DPS reste violent malgré un GROS buffer ES (genre des claques à 3000-4000 d'ES par UN mob en map 73... Les mobs acte 4 sont cheatés en map, alors que je tanke 'easy' des devorers en map 77+... 
- Toujours pas assez de tooltips pour placer toutes les attaques / utilitaires / golem qui creve en boucle, même avec des supports...
- Dps à la ramasse par rapport à un investissement moindre en matos / skill pour les icecrash et autres cyclone facebrakers...

Et la grande question : pourquoi jouer Spell ou CAC, quand le règne du Fuck**g TOTEM est arrivé ?  ::):

----------


## Ravine

Y'a un baton special totem? Nan parce que sans ca je joue pas  ::): 

Tiens je viens de tilter que mon build pourrait tres bien utiliser un Agnerod aussi.
(Mais un Hegemony serait mieux)
(ou un Eclipse avec des rolls de foufou)

----------


## chowie

> Y'a un baton special totem? Nan parce que sans ca je joue pas


Baton +2 ele +1 gem lvl ça fait des étincelles. Et si t'as un miroir et quelques exalted tu peux en chopper avec cast speed et spell dmg  ::rolleyes:: .

Sinon, rien à voir, j'ai vu un thread qui commence à recenser les divination cards :
http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1284746

----------


## Ravine

Lantador's Lost Love est deprimante. J'ai lu le thread du posteur sur Reddit, quand tu connais le background, ca me brise le coeur a chaque fois que je la vois.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

@ Ravine

Effectivement en passant par le haut j'ai accès à ces nodes de Global Crit et ça m'a l'air vraiment pas mal. Pour info si je suis passé par la voie du milieu pour atteindre la zone templar, c'était parce que je comptais sur une utilisation classique de la mana et que je comptais prendre le pack + life + regen mana mais comme je passe par l'ES, j'en ai plus besoin. D'ailleurs, je n'aurais pas besoin des nodes auras car je ne pense pas pouvoir caler une nouvelle aura avec un minimum de réduction de la mana réservée....

Pour les nodes Crit du shadow (pour 3 points, + 70 CC / + 30 CM), je les ai considéré comme moins prioritaire face à Annihilation ( + 95 CC / + 10 CM) et Doom Cast ( + 100 CC / + 10 CM) car mon but premier était les statuts élémentaires dont freeze par le biais des  chances de crit plutôt que les dommages bruts. D'ailleurs dans ce sens, je pense que les nodes Global crit with staff sont toujours plus intéressants que ces nodes Shadow...

Voici donc une amélioration qui profite de ton nouveau chemin (plus petite déviation qui me permet de prendre les nodes Faster Recharge de l'ES à coté d'EB ) et qui me permet au lvl 89 d'avoir en plus les nodes Global crit staff dont tu me donne l'accès.
http://cb.poedb.tw/us/passive-skill-...lDVPRxE3FepViu

@ Mad-T
Merci !

Effectivement un build Totem SRS ça peut être violent ! Pour info, un de mes builds les plus violents était justement un build SRS ! Je connais donc bien la puissance de ces petites bêtes !  ::P:  J'ai même un baton 6L (seulement + 2 lvl fire) que j'utilisais pour l'occasion.  :B):

----------


## Mad-T

Un build MINE SRS... Le totem n'est là que pour que les mines détonnent (deux fois, cf staff unique) au fur et à mesure que tu les poses... C'est violent  ::):

----------


## Ravine

L'arbre dont je parlais precedemment, en zappant le depart en Scion pour un depart Templar, donnerait ca:
http://cb.poedb.tw/us/passive-skill-...4rUA3N_lRFjvuL

Le principal desavantage est la perte de quelques Jewel sockets, meme si des alternatives a 3pts sont dispos pres de RT (+armor%) et pres du cluster Curse (+elem damage%).
Les reductions d'aura sont surtout la pour caler 2 Heralds + une aura. En fonction du matos a dispo, peut switcher "facilement" entre un setup ST COC, et un Sweep Critical hit.

----------


## Mad-T

Hmmm, COC au staff, je pense que tu ferais mieux d'oublier.
ST élem (+ phys) avec du crit  why not.

 + Les nodes AOE si tu pars sweep 

Et à mon humble avis, il te manque du mana leech (pas trop loin) et de l'accuracy... 

Et suivant la base de staff que tu trouveras, je pense les nodes block très dispensables  ::):  (je trouve même qu'avec un 12 ou 18% implicit block, elles sont discutables, alors si tu trouves le moon staff de tes rêves...)

Je VOULAIS jouer staff depuis le dernier wipe, j'ai toujours pas trouvé un truc semi décent, alors..... Bah

---------- Post added at 20h53 ---------- Previous post was at 20h34 ----------

Fin, grosso merdo plus comme cela :
http://cb.poedb.tw/us/passive-skill-...fK076Koi6hLxvI
En gros, out la power charge, charisma (14% chez le templar, c'est bon pour une 50% et deux herald si tu t'en tiens à ce que tu dis plus haut) le block, quelques nodes de staff modifiées, plus de crit, pas de lol eva, et trois points de moins pour :
- accu
- projo (si st)
- area (si sweep)

Mon avis sur le truc hein...
Dans tous les cas, c'est juste en life  ::):

----------


## Bourrinopathe

*@Larmes du Styx* : Ton build à l’air très sympa ! Féloches pour l’optimisation et l’expérimentation !

Si tu veux faire un petit guide, tu pourrais y poser une petite vidéo de gameplay pour illustrer l’ensemble. Si tu es équipé NVidia tu peux utiliser le ShadowPlay qui est gratos et sort du format prêt pour YouTube sans te ruiner le framerate. Il te suffirait juste de capturer une séquence qui te convient et d’uploader le tout sans te fouler.

----------


## Orhin

AMD propose de son côté Raptr qui marche tout aussi bien.  :;):

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Cool ! Justement j'étais en train de me poser la question pour savoir comment enregistrer facilement une petite session de jeu pour faire voir le build en action. Je suis sur une ATI (une ancienne config PC Canhard) donc je regarderais du coté de Raptr. Merci à tous !  :;): 

Sinon, hier soir on a pu tester en groupe mes gants qui renverse le sens du KnockBack et c'est vraiment pas mal du tout ! Ça rajoute une dimension "contrôle" au build qui est vraiment intéressante. Par contre, il faut faire gaffe à pas rester au milieu du tas qui est en train de se former !  :^_^:

----------


## Ravine

Sinon il existe OBS qui est utilise par pas mal de streamers. https://obsproject.com/ C'est bien foutu, presque "idiot proof" (la preuve, j'ai pu l'utiliser) et tu peux sauver direct en encodage correct

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Merci Ravine, je vais regarder ça aussi !

----------


## doomeer

J’arrive à Lunaris lvl 3, y’a aucun mob. Perte de réseau. Je reviens, j’ai RIP, bienvenue le standard… super.

Mon ping est super instable depuis quelques jours… Quand il est stable il est de 50ms, et parfois j’ai des pics de 100ms à plusieurs secondes. J’ai pas trouvé ce qui pouvait justifier ça, c’est très énervant…

Edit : une image pour illustrer : http://imgur.com/NrdZdyz
Google est stable, Path of Exile pas du tout (et là c’est loin d’être le pire exemple :P ).

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ma tite Tornado crit flashback est presque 88, elle a vu rip quelques gens ces jours ci mais elle, elle va bien (sc faut dire :° ). Je commence même à looter des maps 76-77-78 ! :D
Mes gemmes arrivent à 16/20, ça déboite bien, les exalts continuent de tomber, étant arrivé à 6 j'ai acheté quelques trucs... Genre un harbinger bow à crafter 1 ex, un autre harbinger bow à 50 fuses, les deux valent plus en standard et je peux rajouter un multycraft, ils sont de base meilleurs que celui qui m'attend en standard.  Puis une Doryani's invitation physical, je savais même pas qu'elle existait en physique et elle est géniale cette ceinture ! (bon j'ai une very low stats mais quand même : +20-30% physicial damage, +30-40% aux 3 resists, +1% de leech et un autre truc...).
Trouvé aussi au détour de /trade 1 un drillneck à 3 ex, moins cher qu'en standard aussi du coup j'ai pris pour au moins tester, avec une piercing à la place du physical to lighning et respect quelques nodes pour le projectile pierce... bah ça dépote sévère ! (bonus du carquois +X% physical pour les projectiles égal au taux de perçage, et je dépasse les 100%). 
Même trop en fait... suis mort 4 fois à 15% du 88... chaque fois sur reflect physique, n'ayant plus la conversion lightning et faisant plus de dégâts ben ça pique sévère...
Par contre du coup mes deux clones (blink/mirror arrow) piquent sévèrent aussi et ça fait du bon dégâts sans gros supports/nodes minions en fait ! Je conseille vivement ces deux skills, surtout en HC où ça fait de bons punching ball. 

Hier j'ai réussi à passer hatred lvl21, aujourdh'ui j'ai réussi à foirer Haste du coup j'ai une vaal haste lvl20 xD (mais j'avais pas encore ce succès là  ::P:  ). 

Cerise sur le gâteau en déco, je regarde mes mails : j'ai accès à la béta ! <3 (et dixit le début du message "Due to your success in a recent Path of Exile Flashback League, we'd like to invite you to the Closed Beta of Path of Exile: The Awakening!" c'est grâce au tirage au sort du la ligue flashback  ::P:  )

/love poe

----------


## Rhalph

> Lantador's Lost Love est deprimante. J'ai lu le thread du posteur sur Reddit, quand tu connais le background, ca me brise le coeur a chaque fois que je la vois.


Argh oui je viens de voir. C'est un peu comme les blue waffles, j'aurais bien voulu ne pas savoir -_-

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Mon ping est super instable depuis quelques jours… Quand il est stable il est de 50ms, et parfois j’ai des pics de 100ms à plusieurs secondes. J’ai pas trouvé ce qui pouvait justifier ça, c’est très énervant…


Je serais heureux avec une latence aussi pourrie  ::):  (et désolé pour ton RIP injuste :/ ).
Néanmoins, depuis la bêta, j’ai également une latence très instable. Je ne sais pas si ça vient de mon infrastructure locale (FAI and stuff) ou des serveurs PoE. L’utilisation de proxy n’améliore pas la connexion :


(la latence est en successions croissantes, comme sur cette image)

En testant ma connexion, j’ai une latence de 250-280 ms en moyenne avec un jitter de 100 ms sur un serveur aux Pays-Bas (le serveur Européen PoE est à Amsterdam). Ce sont des perfs classiques pour l’ile de la Réunion (il n’y a pas que les requins qui sont dangereux. Le ping pousse au R!P aussi).

Par le passé, j’avais une bien meilleure stabilité sur le serveur PoE et pas du tout cette forme de latence progressive (visible sur l’image). Assez impraticable pour le moment (j’ai parfois des pics à 2k ms).
Je vous laisse imaginer la joie du placement/timing pour esquiver de la Piety icecream de Shrine (hein Chowie  :;):  ).

Je me demande donc si ce n’est pas lié aux ajustements des nouvelles passerelles. Selon les premiers retours, le serveur de Francfort (Frankfurt) reste assez instable avec une latence importante (même pour les allemands habitant très près).

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

GG CMP !

Hier j'ai pu faire quelque tests de capture vidéo avec le lien de Ravine (c'est vrai que c'est super facile à utiliser, merci !)

Et voilà ce que ça donne sur une petite map 75 ! https://youtu.be/T5EIHwuSlGw

 :;):

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Très marrant et belle optimisation AoE !
Tu peux postuler chez Marvels ça  :;):  Et le bâton porte bien son nom pour le coup.

Je mets ta vidéo en boîte par ici pour les feignasses que nous sommes :




Et merci pour la bonne soupe !

(et evil-koalas from outer space  :^_^: )

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Merci !

D'ailleurs, question de noob-forum, c'est quoi le truc pour avoir la vidéo directement dans le message ? Car quand j'utilise la balise Youtube, ça bug et la vidéo ne fonctionne pas du tout...

Et oui ! Les koalas sont toujours aussi violent !  ::P:

----------


## Orhin

Utilise les balises [youtube][/youtube] en mettant le code de la fin d'URL entre deux.  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Utilise les balises [youtube][/youtube] en mettant le code de la fin d'URL entre deux.


Non, pas bien cette balise !

Juste la balise [*video]lien[*/video] mais tu vires le "s" de https:// de ton lien youtube.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Ok merci !  :;):

----------


## Zephy

L'aoe est juste monstrueuse , par contre faut faire attention aux projectiles qui peut piquer par moment ^^

----------


## Ravine

Je pense a ca, tu as essaye un setup Three Dragon + Added Lightning? Ca te permettrait de shock au lieu d'ignite avec le Fire Nova, et un Added Lightning the permettrait de Freeze, avec une plage de degats un peu plus large que Added Cold.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Yep carrément ! C'était une de mes idées de variations à laquel j'avais penser pour tester la prochaine fois !  :;):

----------


## Orhin

> Non, pas bien cette balise !


 Sisi, à moins que ça ait changé, la balise vidéo fonctionne en flash et l'autre en html5, du coup pour les smartphone c'est bien mieux d'avoir la balise youtube.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Les smartphones ils veulent pas griller leur conso limitée sur des vidéos !  ::ninja::  

Y'a aussi une histoire que la tutube elle ne m'arche pas avec tous les liens et qu'elle met une miniature plus petite alors que l'autre met une plus grande et les liens marchent mieux pour aller sur la page youtube.

----------


## Zephy

le build a l'air vraiment cheap , tu devrais le poster le forum de poe , avec le stuff ou l'équivalent .

----------


## CaMarchePas

Si y'a une guilde sur la béta, j'ai créé un "CaMarchePas" pour faire compliqué !  :;):

----------


## doomeer

Ça y est tu as reçu une clé / craqué pour le supporter pack ? :D

----------


## CaMarchePas

Reçu une clé ce matin pour le tirage au sort de la ligue flashback.  :;):

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> le build a l'air vraiment cheap , tu devrais le poster le forum de poe , avec le stuff ou l'équivalent .


Oui, le build est assez cheap globalement puisque le Tremor Rod, qui est l'unique vraiment important, ne devrait pas coûter cher vu que ça reste pour un build de niche à mon avis.

Et justement, je suis en train d'écrire le guide en anglais en ce moment en attendant la sortie officiel pour le poster. Comme j'ai pas moyen de faire de lien avec le stuff de la beta, je ferais plus d'explication textuelle et je ferais une vidéo qui montre le stuff que j'ai actuellement pour se faire une idée.  :;): 

Et quand l'extension sera sortie, je referais une version en testant surement avec The Three Dragons. Et pour info, j'ai fait ce build directement après le dernier wipe et je n'ai fait que lui ! Donc le build est potentiellement réalisable en démarrage de league puisque je n'ai eu aucun problème au cours du leveling !

----------


## Zephy

> Oui, le build est assez cheap globalement puisque le Tremor Rod, qui est l'unique vraiment important, ne devrait pas coûter cher vu que ça reste pour un build de niche à mon avis.
> 
> Et justement, je suis en train d'écrire le guide en anglais en ce moment en attendant la sortie officiel pour le poster. Comme j'ai pas moyen de faire de lien avec le stuff de la beta, je ferais plus d'explication textuelle et je ferais une vidéo qui montre le stuff que j'ai actuellement pour se faire une idée. 
> 
> Et quand l'extension sera sortie, je referais une version en testant surement avec The Three Dragons. Et pour info, j'ai fait ce build directement après le dernier wipe et je n'ai fait que lui ! Donc le build est potentiellement réalisable en démarrage de league puise que je n'ai eu aucun problème au cours du leveling !


N'ayant pas la beta ( bah oui toujours pas grrr ) , ce build me tente bien pour la prochaine league , en attendant de voir d'autres builds qui viendront dans les jours à venir .

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Je serais heureux avec une latence aussi pourrie  (et désolé pour ton RIP injuste :/ ).
> Néanmoins, depuis la bêta, j’ai également une latence très instable. Je ne sais pas si ça vient de mon infrastructure locale (FAI and stuff) ou des serveurs PoE. L’utilisation de proxy n’améliore pas la connexion :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/bwihrrj.jpg
> (la latence est en successions croissantes, comme sur cette image)
> 
> En testant ma connexion, j’ai une latence de 250-280 ms en moyenne avec un jitter de 100 ms sur un serveur aux Pays-Bas (le serveur Européen PoE est à Amsterdam). Ce sont des perfs classiques pour l’ile de la Réunion (il n’y a pas que les requins qui sont dangereux. Le ping pousse au R!P aussi).
> 
> Par le passé, j’avais une bien meilleure stabilité sur le serveur PoE et pas du tout cette forme de latence progressive (visible sur l’image). Assez impraticable pour le moment (j’ai parfois des pics à 2k ms).
> ...


Dur dur.  ::|:  Je suis bien désolé pour toi, pendant que la plupart se réjouissent du nouveau système, toi tu prends la face cachée en pleine poire. J'espère que tu trouvera une solution d'ici la sortie de l'acte 4. En espérant qu'avec le basculement beta/sortie tu y retrouve ton compte. 

@CaMarchePas : at last ! gg de pas avoir craqué pour un pack en attendant. ^^

Là je savoure Witcher3, je reviendrai ensuite vous embêter.  :;):

----------


## Keta

Salut j'ai eu une 2ème clé béta (il m'en avait envoyé une au début, et vu que j'ai acheté un supporter pack j'en ai eu une 2ème)

Si ca intéresse quelqu'un qu'il me le dise sur steam et je lui donnerai 

http://steamcommunity.com/id/keta83/

En ce moment je joue quasiment pas mais je compte sérieusement mi remettre pour les prochaines league, donc si il y a des personnes qui veulent m'ajouter au jeu c'est volontiers(jconnais plutot bien le jeu j'ai 1 050H sur steam, et j'avais 500heures déja avant qu'il arrive sur steam car j'ai commencé a l'époque de la closed béta).
voila peut etre a bientot

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Salut Keta ! Très sympa à toi de proposer un accès !
J’espère que la personne chanceuse aura l’amabilité de te filer des currencies dans la ligue de ton choix  :;):  (éhéh)

N’hésite pas à sonner du monde dans la bêta pour rejoindre le groupe en tout cas. Je ne sais pas comment ça tourne en ce moment : il y avait déjà un groupe formé, je ne sais pas si tout le monde a switché sur la guilde de CMP. Où que ce soit tu es le bienvenu.

Du coup, *@Amoi* : j’ai un peu dû lâcher PoE à cause de ce lag un trop aléatoire. Je vais voir ce que donnent leurs réglages avant de retenter de façon plus régulière.
Comme tu le vois dans ma sig, je suis retourné voir à quoi ressemble Elite: Dangerous depuis quelques jours. Tu dois ouicher à plein régime, mais sonne-moi quand tu voudras t’y remettre, que je te file de la sonnante et qu’on bourlingue un peu. Il y a quelques canards réguliers et j’ai des contacts ingame qui envoient du steak  :;): 

Et je vous retrouve aussi sur PoE dès que je peux !

----------


## Nibouchon

Salut Les Canards !

Je passe vous voir, car j'ai fait une deuxième vidéo sur POE et je pense qu'elle pourrait vous intéresser. C'est une vidéo pour ceux qui arrivent au EndGame du jeu, elle n'est pas vraiment destinée aux vieux briscards.

J'y décris le fonctionnement du "*Map Device*", donc c'est intéressant à partir du niveau 66.


*http://youtu.be/syWEj7PtF1U*


J'espère que vous serez indulgents et que vous me direz ce qui vous plait ou pas dans cette video  ::): 

Merci les potos !

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Guide prévisionnel posté sur le forum officiel (le Petit Poucet Thermonucléaire) !
http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1287895

Hésitez pas à donner vos avis ou à me corriger pour ceux qui gère plus que moi en Anglais !  :;): 

Il reste encore des choses à ajouter (comme la partie sur les gants Reverse Knockback) mais la base y est.

----------


## Ravine

J'allais faire des notes de correction, mais en fait je crois que je vais attendre demain, prendre ton post, et le corriger puis te l'envoyer pour que tu updates :D

(tu peux deja remplacer tous tes Quiet par quite. Quiet c'est silencieux. Et le You're help par Your dans l'intro)

----------


## Flibustier

> J’arrive à Lunaris lvl 3, y’a aucun mob. Perte de réseau. Je reviens, j’ai RIP, bienvenue le standard… super.
> 
> Mon ping est super instable depuis quelques jours… Quand il est stable il est de 50ms, et parfois j’ai des pics de 100ms à plusieurs secondes. J’ai pas trouvé ce qui pouvait justifier ça, c’est très énervant…
> 
> Edit : une image pour illustrer : http://imgur.com/NrdZdyz
> Google est stable, Path of Exile pas du tout (et là c’est loin d’être le pire exemple :P ).


J'ai le même problème. J'avais arreté il y a 10jours à cause de ça. Je re-essaie ce soir, et c'est encore plus injouable. Essaie le gate America, il parait qu'il n'y a pas de soucis (mais un ping de 150)

----------


## CaMarchePas

http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1288003

Ligue cutthroat d'une semaine qui commence mercredi soir :
-les items équipés tombent au sol quand tué (sauf gemmes et flasks)
-choix des instances pour rejoindre n'importe qui
-pénalité de 30% d'xp à la mort quelque soit la difficulté (en plus de la pénalité normale)
-la pénalité d'xp est gagnée par le tueur 
-double taille d'instance (donc 12 joueurs)
-solo : donc osef des équipes en instance
-pas de map
-pas de guildstash

=> possible de jouer ensemble mais friendly fire donc faut être sûr  ::P:

----------


## Mad-T

\o/

Friendly FIRE ???
FRIENDLY FIRE ??????

un rêve se réalise  ::):

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> J'allais faire des notes de correction, mais en fait je crois que je vais attendre demain, prendre ton post, et le corriger puis te l'envoyer pour que tu updates :D
> 
> (tu peux deja remplacer tous tes Quiet par quite. Quiet c'est silencieux. Et le You're help par Your dans l'intro)


Merci Ravine ! (justement je pensais à toi pour les corrections !  :;): )

Je me doutais que j'allais faire de grosses fautes bien violentes !  ::P:  (je ne m'explique pas comment j'ai pu inverser quiet et quite...  ::|: )

----------


## Flibustier

Ca va être un joyeux bordel. Indispensable pour avoir l'achievement 'Kill a player in a Cut-throat league'

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Ca va être un joyeux bordel. Indispensable pour avoir l'achievement 'Kill a player in a Cut-throat league'


Ah oui ! J'avais oublier cette achievement !

----------


## Ravine

A priori, changement interessant sur les mana flasks: le nombre de charge used baisse drastiquement, pour donner des mana flasks a 6-8 utilisations avant besoin de recharge complete. En rollant bien (reduced amount/longer time  + resist/ironskin/anti curse/whatever) ca peut devenir interessant et donner quelques combinaisons sympas.

Je fais deja ca sur un de mes persos qui utilise une medium flask, qui couvre aisement ses 70 de mana non reserves, avec un roll cool (elem res + autre chose, je ne sais plus. armour ou eva)

Source: http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...flask_ohs_hit/

---------- Post added at 12h54 ---------- Previous post was at 12h52 ----------

Et pendant que j'y suis, un filtre avec un programme pour creer et previs ses filtres http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...y_create_your/

----------


## doomeer

Du coup on peut mettre par exemple "remove bleeding" sur une mana flask pour pouvoir en faire plein d’affilée si besoin ?

----------


## Ravine

Exactement. 

prefixes http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Item_Affix#Flask
suffixes http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Item_Affix#Flask_2

Avec une Ample [flask] of Warding par exemple, tu as un curse remove qui a +10-20 charges. A la cool

----------


## Bourrinopathe

J’aurais bien sifflé de la mana avec "remove frozen" en boucle la dernière fois que j’ai croisé Merveil en map. Ça va effectivement ouvrir les combinaisons sympas (les "remove curse" en Cutthroat pourraient bien être utiles).

----------


## fadox

Bon bah, si ça arrive sur la 2.0 ce sera la fin de poe pour moi  ::(:

----------


## Dirian

Dire une telle chose avant d'avoir testé les changements... Tu me déçois beaucoup fadox, je pensais que tu l'aurais dit plus tôt. Ce changement a été annoncé au début de la bêta.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Dire une telle chose avant d'avoir testé les changements... Tu me déçois beaucoup fadox, je pensais que tu l'aurais dit plus tôt. Ce changement a été annoncé au début de la bêta.


Ahah, je me faisais exactement la même remarque !

----------


## chowie

C'est bien drôle la ligue cut-throat :

No please, don't kill me I have nothing  ::wub::  voila ma réponse massue.

----------


## fadox

> Dire une telle chose avant d'avoir testé les changements... Tu me déçois beaucoup fadox, je pensais que tu l'aurais dit plus tôt. Ce changement a été annoncé au début de la bêta.


Bah, j'avais pas suivi les news... mais là c'est la goutte de trop, retrait d'inner force, nerf de pcoc, enlighten, nerf des heralds, nerf de l'ambusher (mais le harbringer ne change pas, un glyph mark seul est plus efficace qu'un full set mirror loath bane st/reave et plus qu'un full set foe bite kinetic blast/power syphon, seems fucking legit :s) et maintenant blood rage....



Tain qu'ils foutent un cap au dps/es/life/mana max tant qu'on y est...au moins on saura à quoi s'en tenir, mais wait and see (l’espoir fait lol), de toute façon je vais y jouer de manière casual (et ptet même faire les ligues tant qu'on y est  :tired: ), à quoi bon farmer comme un chinois pour au final se prendre des quenelles...

----------


## cailloux

Franchement quand je vois des builds capables de raser des maps en 3 minutes, je comprends le nerf général.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Franchement quand je vois des builds capables de raser des maps en 3 minutes, je comprends le nerf général.


Des retours que j'ai eu Tornado Shot Crit ne se fait pas nerf, et serait même un poil plus violent. 

Idem pour SRS.

Idem pour Flicker.

Idem pour pas mal de choses en fait. 

Fadox, t'es au courant qu'ils vont rajouter des mods plus gros y compris pour les résistances, y compris un mod plus gros que Tyranical ? Je pensais te voir réagir à ça bien plus tôt... :°

Et en passant, nouvel item unique, level60+ cette fois, et fait parti des "changements pour les joueurs unarmed" (mais j'ai vu y'a pas longtemps que les jewellers +unarmed range vont disparaitre  ::'(:  )

http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1289737

TOUCH OF GOD ! BAMMMMMMM


Quelqu'un a des infos sur le prochain béta wipe ? Je voudrais faire au moins un perso pour tester la différence, pas envie de finir l'acte 2 et 3 pour me faire wipe en commençant le 4... >.>

----------


## Ravine

"bububu, les builds ubers seront moins uber pendant que les autres redeviennent jouables. Intolerable."

Parler de nerf c'est se coller de grosses oeilleres, considerer juste un petit bout de l'image et dire "C'EST DE LA MERDE", sans voir que ca s'inscrit dans des changements plus larges, qui impactent l'integralite des skills, du passive tree, du matos, et des mecaniques de jeu. "The Big Picture" comme disent les anglophones.

Bref, du game design et de l'equilibrage.

----------


## Zephy

A lire certains commentaires , vous auriez du me laisser votre clé Beta :D .

Surtout pour crier " ouin ouin y'a du nerf " , c'est du réequilibrage rien de plus , ce n'est pas plus mal d'ailleurs , ca permettra de varier les builds et d'en faire de nouvelles grace aux news uniques , il faut s'adapter , c'est tout , comme tout bons gameurs / gameuses  :;):

----------


## Pyrrhus67

j'ai pas tout suivi et j'ai une question, est-ce que ce sera la fin de ce_ fameux_ build "trombe-power charge-explosion" qui nettoie la map en 5 mn ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Tryss le joue actuellement sur la beta donc je dirais que non !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zephy

Le gant elem en unarmed a l'air bien sympa  ::o:

----------


## Drup

@fadox: T'as consciences que c'est un buff pour tout les gens qui étaient supposé utiliser blood rage au début ? 

Le blood rage gratos pour les gens qui ont CI, c'est un accident (et j'ai toujours trouvé ca assez ridicule ...)

----------


## Mad-T

Hmmm, je vais me permettre de nuancer :

- CI / Blood rage : 
-- > Je l'ai testé avant béta (league et standard) et si je jouais Ci c'était POUR blood rage 
-- > la béta, et le 'nerf' de blood rage c'est après le premier wipe, j'ai TESTE pour voir CI / blood rage cela passait car en gros tu perdais 'juste' le regen shield au bout de x secondes sans dégat, ce qui était un nerf important, mais viable, surtout en regard de ce que tu gagnes avec les nouvelles frenzy.
--> après le PATCH suite au wipe, il est devenu totalement injouable en CI (ou en hybrid life / ES voire en low life) puisque tu DEGEN 4% es (CI) ou 4%ES PLUS 4% life => en gros ce skill est désormais réservé aux perso pur life...
C'est étonnant, ce sont ceux qui au hasard des nodes life ont 4,5,6,+% regen life 

Dit comme cela, on peut le prendre comme un : bien fait pour les CI (jamais op, mais sympa avant) et pour les lowlifes (salow de riches)

Perso je me dis surtout : dommage, tout perso orienté attack DEVRA jouer life pur (PUR PUR, parce que tu dégen aussi de ton ES en eldricht battery, sur ta life ...)

Bref, c'est très dommageable pour la diversité des build à mon humble avis, sauf s'ils sortent un nouveau suport ES / CI / low life qui pourrait redonner un up.

Là c'est facebreaker online, icecrash ou cyclone, et les 'vraies' pleureuses ont gagné, puisque incinerate redevient immonde (block sybill eldricht etc...)
=> A ce sujet, (oui je digresse), je trouve personnellement hideux le fait de jouer avec MoM, Eldricht et 100% mana reservée par des auras. Le texte de MoM dit pourtant bien : MANA pas ES protégeant la mana, c'est le truc le plus imba en peu de skillp dans l'état actuel de la béta...
Et toujours sur le sujet, pour rejoindre Fadox, les archers sont ENCORE up, alors que bon... C'est le type de perso le plus rapide à monter, le plus safe à prix réduit, et celui avec lequel tu tombes atziri si t'es pas un manche avec du matos à 1-2 Ex en début de league (fortune facile) voire uber si t'es un minimum doué dans la première semaine de league...
Bref, pourquoi UP ICE SHOT ???

 ::): 

Bises.


Blood rage favorise TROP les life mélee...

---------- Post added at 22h20 ---------- Previous post was at 22h14 ----------

PS : la cut-throat déchire tout, level 22 et 5 rips déjà, j'en CHIE !!! J'aime !

----------


## fadox

> @fadox: T'as consciences que c'est un buff pour tout les gens qui étaient supposé utiliser blood rage au début ? 
> 
> Le blood rage gratos pour les gens qui ont CI, c'est un accident (et j'ai toujours trouvé ca assez ridicule ...)


C'est pas un buff (sauf pour les persos hp), mais un gros nerf/nivellement vers le bas, avant blood rage avait 3 "tiers" selon le matos du joueur.

Tier 3, perso life, bonus de leech et frenzy "gratos" avec le malus du degen chaos.
Tier 2, perso ci, même bonus que les perso life sans le malus.
Tier 1, perso low life, même bonus que les autres + attaque speed de porc (+68% si linkée avec une enhance lvl4) mais le malus du degen quand même.

ça me parait plus que logique que l'utilisation d'une gemme bénéficie de la "qualité/prix" du matos

Maintenant c'est fuck you all, play life or get rekt...

----------


## Zephy

> C'est pas un buff (sauf pour les persos hp), mais un gros nerf/nivellement vers le bas, avant blood rage avait 3 "tiers" selon le matos du joueur.
> 
> Tier 3, perso life, bonus de leech et frenzy "gratos" avec le malus du degen chaos.
> Tier 2, perso ci, même bonus que les perso life sans le malus.
> Tier 1, perso low life, même bonus que les autres + attaque speed de porc (+68% si linkée avec une enhance lvl4) mais le malus du degen quand même.
> 
> ça me parait plus que logique que l'utilisation d'une gemme bénéficie de la "qualité/prix" du matos
> 
> Maintenant c'est fuck you all, play life or get rekt...


J'ai bien aimé ta dernière phrase , épique ...

si tu sais pas quoi faire de ton stuff , file le moi !  :;):

----------


## chowie

> PS : la cut-throat déchire tout, level 22 et 5 rips déjà, j'en CHIE !!! J'aime !


J'ai une bonne idée pour la cut-throat  :B): .

Là j'étais parti sur un build shockwave totem, mais au final je suis pas sur que ça fonctionne bien. 
Par contre, si on est plusieurs à faire des build totems, on pourrait se grouper, poser tous nos totem sur un WP et attendre que le poisson morde  ::ninja::   ::P: h34r: ::P: h34r:.
Je suis sur que ça cartonnerait bien.

----------


## Mad-T

Hmmm, avec le friendly fire, pas trop  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

En plus y'a beaucoup plus simple et efficace si c'est pour faire ça : full traps/mines sur le wp/portail d'entrée avec des traps curses gerne vulnerability+temporal chain, et si ça suffit pas un peu de poison/saignement... :°

----------


## chowie

En fait j'ai l'impression que ça peut pas marcher pour une autre raison, le temps d'invincibilité pour celui qui arrive du WP est trop long on dirait  ::|: .
Hier j'essayais de poser mon totem et de spam storm call. Le type popait, voyait le gros bazar et repartait illico sans aucun dommages.

----------


## Ravine

Question: vous trainez toujours sur Mumble ou pas? J'ai pas reinstalle Mumble depuis ma nouvelle machine (grosso modo le debut de la beta pour moi); c'est pour savoir si je peux me connecter discuter le bout de gras le soir en jouant.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Je suis toujours sur Mumble... même le canal D3 est désert en ce moment... Tu es le bienvenu quand tu veux ! Je suis généralement là le soir en semaine et une part de la journée / soirée en WE.  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Va falloir que je parte a la recherche de mes certifs Mumble sur mon ancien disque dans ce cas.
Il faudra que je te cause d'une nouvelle idee debile de build a l'occasion. Garanti 100% sans baton cette fois.

----------


## Zephy

> Je suis toujours sur Mumble... même le canal D3 est désert en ce moment... Tu es le bienvenu quand tu veux ! Je suis généralement là le soir en semaine et une part de la journée / soirée en WE.


Il dit que des trucs très sales ... :D

----------


## Ravine

Question bete: Soul Taker en off hand non utilisee (genre des trucs qui demandent sword/dagger/claw mais pas Axe), l'effet "attaque gratos" fonctionne quand meme?

----------


## fadox

> si tu sais pas quoi faire de ton stuff , file le moi !


100 balles et un mars par pièce de stuff mirror, pas cher, pas cher  ::trollface:: 




> Question bete: Soul Taker en off hand non utilisee (genre des trucs qui demandent sword/dagger/claw mais pas Axe), l'effet "attaque gratos" fonctionne quand meme?


Oui, mais si tu compte jouer crit dans ces conditions, oublies tout de suite, le crit chance de la st est trop moisis.

Edit, j'ai lu trop vite, ça marche qu'en dual whelding mais pas dans le slot secondaire, ce serait n'imp sinon ^^

----------


## Ravine

Thanks. Toujours bon a savoir, mais j'ai autre chose en tete pour l'instant, et il va falloir faire quelques maths pour voir si ca peut etre interessant ou completement naze (ou un peu entre les deux, pour peu que ca soit fun, ca m'irait)(mais rien a voir avec Soul Taker donc)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Il faudra que je te cause d'une nouvelle idee debile de build a l'occasion. Garanti 100% sans baton cette fois.


Ah ?  ::trollface:: 

@ Zephy
Je raconte rien de "sale"... Je ne fais que révéler / éclairer le potentiel "sale" des phrases anodines que les autres racontent ! C'est différent !  ::P:

----------


## Zephy

Dit-il au fond de la classe !  ::P:

----------


## Keta

> "bububu, les builds ubers seront moins uber pendant que les autres redeviennent jouables. Intolerable."
> 
> Parler de nerf c'est se coller de grosses oeilleres, considerer juste un petit bout de l'image et dire "C'EST DE LA MERDE", sans voir que ca s'inscrit dans des changements plus larges, qui impactent l'integralite des skills, du passive tree, du matos, et des mecaniques de jeu. "The Big Picture" comme disent les anglophones.
> 
> Bref, du game design et de l'equilibrage.


Exactement surtout qu'il y aussi plein de truk qui son buff,  nouveau mod, les jewels...
Si il y avait pas de changement le jeu serait lassant et beaucoup auraient arrêté depuis longtemps, c'est la force de poe tout ces changements c'est ce qui fait revenir les joueurs à chaque league, quand ils font une pause... c'est limite comme découvrir un nouveau jeu à chaque fois, découvrir les nouvelles mécaniques, trouver des nouveaux build...

Et nerf ne veux pas dire pu viable, beaucoup dès qu'ils lisent nerf dans leur tête c'est c"'est bon ca va etre pourris", alors qu'un  truk OP quand il le nerf à peine ca reste toujours op hein.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Tiens, on est plusieurs à avoir reçu une invitation steam d'un Keta suivit de pleins de symboles imbitables...

----------


## doomeer

Ah, je n’ai pas PoE sur Steam, et je n’ai pas eu cette invit'.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Nouveaux serveurs : _California, Washington D.C., Frankfurt or London_, ça m'avait échappé. 
Dites voir, il y a une date de release pour The Awakening, je veux dire à part "début juillet" ?

----------


## doomeer

Pas de date pour l’instant.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Merci. :soon: quoi !

Sinon :



> Grinding Gear Games is pleased to announce it has seen unprecedented sales of its recently introduced Supporter Packs that provide early access to the closed beta of Path of Exile: The Awakening. Grinding Gear began selling access for early entrance into the beta of The Awakening on April 28 th and sales have set multiple records within the Path of Exile community.  Proceeds from the Supporter Pack sales fund the continued development and expansion of the game.
> 
> Since the game's release in October 2013, Path of Exile continues to be one of the most successful 'ethical free to play' games, with over 11.5 million players worldwide.


http://www.gamasutra.com/view/pressr...ecordSales.php

Grosses ventes de packs. Efficace le coup de la clé beta dispo dedans.  :^_^: 
11.5 millions de joueurs tout de même .. avec un peu de recul .. quel succès incroyable.  :Emo:

----------


## chowie

Et si vous avez vu les annonces sur les divinations cards, il y a en aurait environ 150 en préparation (peut être plus maintenant). Ça veut dire au moins 150 packs a 1000 dollars de parti  ::O: .

----------


## doomeer

Ça veut aussi dire qu’il faudrait 150 cases de stash pour les stocker, et donc plus de ventes de tabs ? :P

----------


## Enyss

> Ça veut aussi dire qu’il faudrait 150 cases de stash pour les stocker, et donc plus de ventes de tabs ? :P


Ils sont vraiment vicieux chez GGG, ils rajoutent du contenu pour nous forcer à acheter des stash tabs ! Les jewels, les divinations cards, les nouveaux uniques... en fait c'est juste pour nous faire sortir la carte bleue !  ::wub:: 

Plus serieusement, chaque stash tab fait 144 cases, donc au pire, c'est une tab en plus... J'ai plus peur de la place que ca va prendre dans l'inventaire si c'est courant comme loot

----------


## CaMarchePas

http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1291835

Deux uniques de plus, une mace à une main qui assomme bien et gèle mais ne repousse pas et un sceptre à critiques physiques qui donne des powercharge on stun.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

La collectionnite compulsive devrait pouvoir commencer(s’amplifier) dès demain sur la bêta, normalement.


Avec un clin d’œil à la grosse  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bon j'ai du claquer 500 jew au bat mot pour le six slot...

Puis j'ai merdé quand j'ai commencé les fuses, j'ai eu un 5L mais j'ai recliqué, j'aurais pu garder un 5L, mon lioneye étant 5L...

Puis je me suis dis "tiens, j'ai quelques stacks de blacksmiths stones (moins d'une dizaine), alors on va les utiliser tant qu'à faire...

Donc moins de dix fuses+stacks de blacksmiths stone :


Mouahahahah

J'ai bien fait de pas en acheter un à 20 exalts samedi... 

Ptet changer le craft, pas très utile l'effet boomerang.

Ranger double 6 link, à la main, en moins de deux mois !  :B):

----------


## Ravine

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrCZmarPo1E

State of Exile 32 qui commence avec ProjectPT qui decrit son Pillar/IceCrash build. Et il defonce le high end. Je vais donc mettre ma robe de predicateur, et repeter "JE VOUS L'AVAIS BIEN DIT" en boucle.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Nouveau State of the Beta : http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1292315

En gros :
- wipe de la Beta
- intégration des cartes de divinations
- changement sur la mécanique des statuts élémentaires
- ajout des nouveaux affixes élémentaires sur les sorts
- ajustement du "Spell Effectiveness" (% application des bonus Flat Damage sur les sorts)
- intégration de la fin de l'acte 4 vers le 1er Juillet avec Wipe à la clef (je pense que je vais directement attendre ce moment pour rejouer  :;): )

Et pour ma part, RIP de mon build Fire Nova Mine en l'état actuel : Spell Effectiveness de Fire Nova Mine 75% -> 20%  ::'(:   (une personne a noté dans les commentaires ce detail en ajoutant que déjà très peu de gens jouaient cette skill mais que là y'en aurait surement plus du tout)

----------


## Ravine

J'ai pense a toi directement lisant le patch note. "Ouch, y'en a un qui va pas etre content". Cela dit, si chaque wave etait un %More damage, ca rendait peut etre les herald trop puissants. Tu as essaye un setup Shock Nova + Mine + Wrath?

Note que les effectiveness des Herald augmentent. Du coup... Un Herald blinde de Added X damage, pour 50% de reserved, et ca fait une aura multi elem...  o_o (ou ca s'applique uniquement a l'effet secondaire?)

(T'as jete un oeil aux MP que je t'ai envoye sinon?)

---------- Post added at 10h33 ---------- Previous post was at 10h21 ----------

Le rework de certain Damage Effectiveness et l'ajout d'affixes de +[X-Y] [Element] Damage to Spell va offrir pas mal de nouvelles alternatives.

----------


## chowie

Et ils ont aussi passé le dmg effectivness de lightning warp de 100 à 50, c'est une catastrophe incommensurable  ::sad::

----------


## Ravine

Oui mais il faut garder en tete qu'ils ajoutent de nouvelles sources de dommages. Du coup c'est pour remettre en perspective ces nouveaux ajouts et eviter des damage spikes totalement debiles. S'ils n'avaient pas baisse l'effectiveness de certains, on se serait retrouve avec des "OMG spell X is fucking OP" pendant 2 semaines.
La ca va se plaindre de nerfs parce qu'avoir des oeilleres c'est plus facile pour la communaute des joueurs que de considerer le changement dans son ensemble.

(la grande nouvelle pour moi c'est Molten Shell qui a un boost d'effectiveness)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Et ils ont aussi passé le dmg effectivness de lightning warp de 100 à 50, c'est une catastrophe incommensurable


Clairement dommage... on aurait presque pu imaginer un build lightning warp...

@Ravine
Pour les Herald, c'est juste l'effet secondaire ! Je ne pense pas que ça touche le bonus principal car cela serait trop fumé (et foutrait à la poubelle, par la même occasion, la plupart des armes uniques spé sorts).
(je t'ai envoyé un mp à l'instant)

---------- Post added at 12h32 ---------- Previous post was at 12h14 ----------




> Oui mais il faut garder en tete qu'ils ajoutent de nouvelles sources de dommages. Du coup c'est pour remettre en perspective ces nouveaux ajouts et eviter des damage spikes totalement debiles. S'ils n'avaient pas baisse l'effectiveness de certains, on se serait retrouve avec des "OMG spell X is fucking OP" pendant 2 semaines.
> La ca va se plaindre de nerfs parce qu'avoir des oeilleres c'est plus facile pour la communaute des joueurs que de considerer le changement dans son ensemble.


Je suis d'accord sur le principe mais le choix des skills boostées ou nerfées est parfois étrange (surtout les différences parfois violentes... pour Fire Nova Mine il faudrait presque 4 fois plus de bonus flat pour avoir le même effet qu'avant... c'est énorme !). Mais surtout le gros problème de ce changement, c'est la mise au rebus d'un certain nombre d'uniques qui n'ont pas de bonus flat pour ré-équilibrer... je pense là encore à mon Tremor Rod qui sert vraiment plus à rien sur mon build vu que le bonus de laying speed et la double détonation sont ridicules face au malus global et à la réduction drastique de l'effet du flat damage sur la skill... En gros pour pouvoir jouer Fire Nova Mine, il faudra presque exclusivement un dual-wield de baguettes blindées en flat élèm et encore... c'est dommage !  ::sad::

----------


## wakabayashi

Moi qui comptait me faire un build mine sur la version finale, je suis tristesse  ::'(: 

Je pense que je vais faire comme Styx et attendre le premier Juillet avec la fin de l'Acte IV  :;):

----------


## Ravine

> Je suis d'accord sur le principe mais le choix des skills boostées ou nerfées est parfois étrange (surtout les différences parfois violentes... pour *Fire Nova Mine il faudrait presque 4 fois plus de bonus flat pour avoir le même effet qu'avant... c'est énorme !*). Mais surtout le gros problème de ce changement, c'est la mise au rebus d'un certain nombre d'uniques qui n'ont pas de bonus flat pour ré-équilibrer... je pense là encore à mon Tremor Rod qui sert vraiment plus à rien sur mon build vu que le bonus de laying speed et la double détonation sont ridicules face au malus global et à la réduction drastique de l'effet du flat damage sur la skill... En gros pour pouvoir jouer Fire Nova Mine, il faudra presque exclusivement un dual-wield de baguettes blindées en flat élèm et encore... c'est dommage !


De ton propre aveu, tu ne trouvais pas que cette skill etait trop puissante en l'etat?
La double detonation, c'est quand meme meme mortel: pour le prix d'une pose de mine, tu la fais peter 2 fois, avec 4 vagues de More Damage a chaque detonation. Il ne faut pas oublier que le flat damage sur les mines scale bien avec le %spell, et que ce ne sont pas les nodes qui manquent le plus dans la zone.

Et sinon, je repose ma question: tu as essaye avec le nouveau Shock Nova en Remote Mine dans le Tremor?

Oh, j'avais pas vu ca, putain WOWOWOWO.



> Malicious adds (47 to 72) - (98 to 123) Chaos Damage to the weapon's damage and can appear on One Handed Weapons (83)
> Malicious adds (70 to 108) - (147 to 185) Chaos Damage to the weapon's damage and can appear on Two Handed Weapons (83)


Va me falloir des dagues iLevel 83. Plein.
(j'arriverai jamais a ce niveau, ofc)

----------


## CaMarchePas

J'ai commencé un perso du coup pour voir la progression après l'acte 2 quand même. Et dixit le global 1, le taux de loot des cartes est complètement mal réglé, genre là les premiers sont lvl50, y'en a plusieurs qui ont loot plusieurs sets de cartes pour un baton 6L...

Du coup si vous voulez tester des builds, c'est ptet le bon moment vu la facilité d'avoir un 6L apparemment. ^^

----------


## Ravine

A noter que meme si le Damage Effectiveness (que j'ecris Damage Effectivement a chaque. putain. de fois) a ete baisse, ils viennent de rework les Status Ailments. Les durations sont de 0.6s par %life, ce qui donne une nouvelle raison de se specialiser dans un certain type de dommages.

---------- Post added at 13h25 ---------- Previous post was at 12h36 ----------

Holy shit ce nouvel unique http://cb.poedb.tw/us/unique.php?n=Ventor%27s+Gamble

---------- Post added at 13h27 ---------- Previous post was at 13h25 ----------

Et le detail des passive changes http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...anges_2015616/

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> De ton propre aveu, tu ne trouvais pas que cette skill etait trop puissante en l'etat?
> La double detonation, c'est quand meme meme mortel: pour le prix d'une pose de mine, tu la fais peter 2 fois, avec 4 vagues de More Damage a chaque detonation. Il ne faut pas oublier que le flat damage sur les mines scale bien avec le %spell, et que ce ne sont pas les nodes qui manquent le plus dans la zone.


Globalement, la skill est certes puissante mais elle avait un contrecoup très fort... la mécanique des mines est très handicapante en l'état et pour avoir jouer d'autres builds très puissant (SRS, Flicker, Icinerate RF, etc) je trouve que finalement ce build n'était pas plus OP que ça... (surtout que la double détonation se payait par un 35% LESS damage sur le Tremor)  car on joue vraiment un "Glass-Canon" qui tank assez peu. J'ai jamais eu autant l'impression de passer mon temps sur le fil du rasoir à la limite de crever avec -de 5 % pv qu'avec ce build... 

J'ai déjà joué des builds qui avait un DPS supérieur et qui tankait potentiellement beaucoup plus ! (cf build of the week Incinerate/RF qui fait + de 40K DPS et qui facetankait Atziri...). Je repense aussi à mes builds flame totem qui montait à 30K DPS avec un stuff moyen et uniquement du 4L... c'était autrement plus safe pour débuter !




> Et sinon, je repose ma question: tu as essaye avec le nouveau Shock Nova en Remote Mine dans le Tremor?


Maintenant qu'il y a eu le wipe, je ne peux plus tester mais je le ferais à l'occasion. En tout cas, j'avais bien aimer l'utilisation de Shock Nova sur une config Cast When.  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Via reddit: [CB] This patch more or less completely standardises the value of flat damage between spells
http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...ss_completely/

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?pli=1#gid=0

---------- Post added at 13h54 ---------- Previous post was at 13h50 ----------

Je disais ca pour le Shock Nova, surtout avec une combo Wrath/Three Dragon. Wrath applique un modifier de 15% More Lightning damage. http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Wrath 
Avec un Tremor, a 35% Less, et un Wrath lvl 16 a 20% More, tu n'as plus que 15% Less, et tu freeze. Elle te semble pas belle la vie comme ca?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Je disais ca pour le Shock Nova, surtout avec une combo Wrath/Three Dragon. Wrath applique un modifier de 15% More Lightning damage. http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Wrath 
> Avec un Tremor, a 35% Less, et un Wrath lvl 16 a 20% More, tu n'as plus que 15% Less, et tu freeze. Elle te semble pas belle la vie comme ca?


J'aurais envie de dire "Pourquoi pas jouer directement un build Shock Nova ?" Car la mécanique des mines est vraiment un malus sévère et contrairement à Fire Nova Mine, on a pas 4 vagues de Shock par mines... Sinon on aurait déjà vu fleurir des builds Ice Nova Mine depuis la beta ! J'ai même vu RaizQT sur Twitch avec un build Cyclone CoC Shock Nova qui avait l'air bien plus fumé que mon dernier build...

----------


## supermoutmout

Salut les canards, ça fait un bout de temps que je n'ai pas écrit ici (ça date de l'époque d'un certain MOBA si je ne m'abuse).

M'enfin, je reste malgré tout un lecteur assidu de ce thread  :;): .

J'en profite pour faire un peu de "pub" à mon build flameblast, si vous avez des questions/critiques j'essaierais d'y répondre (mais pas au boulot, car le site est bloqué....) .

Merci d'avance!

----------


## CaMarchePas

Coin²

Bon, je me suis forcé à le lire, forcé car en lisant en diagonale je vois pas trop ce qui différencie ton build de 50 autres guides que j'ai lu.

Du coup quelques aspects à changer/réfléchir/mon avis :
-non crit build : si tu fais un guide pour la 2.0, on peut résumé à : nerf prolif => crit useless non ? (ou au moins le signaler)
-spécificités du build : ok pas grand monde préfère ces deux items, mais je les ai déjà vu en alternative "cheap", y'a rien d'autre qui différencie plus ton build ? En plus tu parles de leur prix imbattable mais tu présentes le build avec scold briddle (20ex ?) empower lvl4... Faudrait remanier je pense. "What are the specificities of the build" Spec au pluriel donc "are"
-key points : what pas which non ? Et pourquoi mettre des questions ? Mets juste le thème et ça te simplifieras la traduction "Specificities" "Key points" etc etc.
-key points : "High life regen even without righteous fire for really high sustain" without ou with ? Sans RF heureusement que t'as une grosse regen, donc je suppose que tu voulais dire grosse regen même avec RF donc "even with righteous" 
-able to shock with HoT : hmm, un truc cloche. Tu ne joues pas crit. Flameblast n'a pas de shock lui même. HoT ne peut pas shock lui même. Donc comment tu shocks ? Juste quand flameblast crit ? 
-"Enemies relying on very fast movement can be outmaneuvered until when they overplay you" je ne pige pas la phrase, je pense qu'il y a une faute quelque part non ?

-le combo scold bridle / mokou / CoF est intéressant, ça tu peux en parler en spécificité du build que tu présentes d'abrod. Par ce que sans scold, dur dur l'auto ignite, avec, déjà plus intéressant.

-synergie "Y% and not anymore X%" on dirait plutôt "give Y% in place of X%" ou "Y% value from X%" 

-spell echo ne marche plus avec FB en 2.0

-as-tu fais du pvp avec ? J'ai un doute sur ça, et je n'en fais pas moi même, mais tu en parles sans en parler et j'ai un doute à ce sujet

-tu nettoies Atziri easy avec, je veux bien le croire, j'y arrive un peu avec un build bancale mais une connexion de merde qui me fait rager comme un goret. 50 runs tu connais bien mieux le boss que moi. Mais t'as déjà fait Uber Atziri avec un autre perso ? Si non, et je suppose que non vu ta reflexion sur le drop des frags, alors retire la phrase à ce sujet, par ce que sans y être jamais allé, c'est présomptueux de penser que tu peux le faire. 

Voili voilou.

----------


## supermoutmout

Merci pour tes retours CaMarchePas.

Je préfère éviter de parler de 2.0 à l'heure actuelle car ça risque de sûrement beaucoup bouger (crit/non crit/ spell echo qui n'est plus utilisable mais cast speed de base qui passe de 0.3 à 0.2 secondes ce qui nous fait déjà un nerf général de 19% en terme de cast speed)

- Empower 4 n'est pas une nécessité, il s'avère que je l'ai mais un iron will 20/20 est à peine moins puissant (tout du moins sur flameblast alors qu'avec Flame surge c'est une autre histoire), je posterai un screen avec une flameblast 20/20 & iron will 20/20 pour te donner un ordre d'idée.

- Scold's bridle n'est pas nécessaire tant que tu ne nettoies l'écran avant que les mobs aient le temps de te toucher, la plupart des mobs font des dégâts physiques dans le jeu et une autre partie font des dégâts de feu (par exemple, même la première phase de Dominus fait des dégâts physiques en plus du "lightning damage". Et une fois ignite, c'est pour 4 secondes. Tu sacrifies les résistances et la vie sur la tête pour obtenir énormément de puissance et la capacité à t'auto-suffire pour l'ignite (+ vaal molten shell  :^_^: ).

- La grosse régen a lieu avec RF et activation d'une ruby flask (on passe alors à 99% de résistance au feu) ou bien sûr sans RF.

- Herald of Thunder et Flameblast : Ouep, ca ne marche qu'avec flameblast qui a déjà prolif dans sa manche et sur un gros pack, il suffit d'un roll qui shock pour appliquer le shock partout. A 10% ce n'est pas complétement fiable, à 25% ca l'est.

- Pour le PvP, je parle de ce que je connais  :;): , je dois être top 1 ou top 10 dans 2 éléments de la saison 1. Là, je dois être dans le top 100 sur le 1vs1 open (ou je l'étais il n'y a pas si longtemps) mais je fais grosso merdo uniquement les dailies (plus le temps et ca manque franchement de monde pour s'adonner à plus). En 1vs1 low level (pvptamarei ou pvptamareii) ca doit être dans la même veine (je n'ai pas d'items craftés), sauf que c'est encore pire en terme de gating sur l'équipement.
- Pour le PvP et les joueurs qui jouent beaucoup sur le "movement speed", avec le cast speed et increased area of effect, il y a moyen de les surprendre ou alors de les forcer à se retrouver dans un coin.
PS : je prendrais aussi le temps de faire un screen (voir de faire 1 ou 2 vidéos et si tu veux participer ce sera avec plaisir).

- Atziri est farmée (dès que je retrouve un set je mets une vidéo, mais ça demande un peu de taf, et c'est déjà pas mal de boulot d'écrire un guide) et le plus important, c'est qu'elle n'a pas le temps de faire plus d'un à 2 cast par phase. 

- Uber Atziri, c'est avant tout une problématique de positionning puis ensuite de DPS d'après ce que j'en vois (il n'est pas question de tanker tous les hits comme je peux le faire sur Atziri si l'envie m'en prend). Côté dommage, je crois qu'il y a tout ce qui faut, il reste la problématique d'avoir enfin un set pour s'y adonner... et je joue un peu de malmoule mais tu as raison, cela peut paraitre présomptueux (je suis confiant "s'tou"  ::P: ).

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Tout ce travail d’équilibrage et d’ajustements en cours pour leur nouvelle version est un bonheur à voir. Notamment sur les effets élémentaires (ailments) - il était temps.

Et puis :



> Merciless - 170 to 179% increased Physical Damage


  :Bave: 

Et un jour, ça fera *flic* *floc* quand on courra dans l’eau… Un jour…  :^_^:  (ils aimeraient aussi, mais c’est assez compliqué avec leur moteur actuel)

----------


## Ravine

Il existe donc une Divination Card pour Voll's Devotion. Ca va etre la fete. http://i.imgur.com/gMLSmH4.jpg

Du coup, si cet item redevient accessible, j'aurais presque envie de me faire un build Cold Snap/RT/Voll's Devotion/Romira's Banquet. Presque.
TROP DE POSSIBILITES DANS CE DEUX POINT ZERO, JE N'EN PUIS PLUS.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Mwai heu, même si y'a une carte, je le vois pas accessible à moins de 20 ex hein ! :D (et ils sont foutus de rendre la carte map specifique only  ::P:  )

----------


## Ravine

Bah pour l'instant, comme tu le vois sur le screenshot, elle drop sur Dried Lake dans l'acte 4. Donc potentiellement, farmer Voll (ooooh tiens, comme de par hasard). Je ne sais pas si les uniques ont un taux superieur sur les boss dont ils tirent le nom (Voll's Protector, Voll's Baptism par exemple), mais ca ne me parait pas debile d'avoir les div cards Voll's Devotion droper sur Dried Lake. Ou meme juste sur Voll lui meme.

Mais surtout, ce qui est cool, c'est que l'item devient accessible hors affixes de maps, et qu'il devient envisageable de farmer ces zones avec l'objectif d'avoir une Voll's Devo corrupted. A long terme ca me parait bien.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ah j'avais pas vu la corrupted ! Du coup oui, ça me semble raisonnable hors map. 

Par contre, vu qu'on parle de GGG, ces petits coquins seraient-ils cruels au point de faire que ce loot peut te troller bien plus loin qu'avoir un mod pourris sur l'amulette mais, par exemple, choper une rare avec stats randoms mais skin de voll's devotion ?  ::P:  (genre fail de corruption quoi)

----------


## Ravine

Aucune idee, mais ca ne me parait pas impossible :D Vu que le systeme de loot de Div Card et que le systeme de craft reste consistant dans tous les cas, je pense que c'est bien le cas.

----------


## supermoutmout

@ CaMarchePas
Je viens d'ajouter sur le second post l'équivalent du build en version à pas cher (et foutrement efficace). Je vais essayer de faire une courte vidéo pour montrer que Scold's bridle n'est pas nécessaire pour avoir un ignite récurrent (gif réalisés sur A1M & A3M alors que les mobs font très peu de dégâts).

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1293371

Deux ligues 3 jours (à partir de vendredi 22h) avec un max d'exile dans chaque zone (20 par zone) quelque soit le niveau et sans restriction pour les rogues (donc la RF bitch dès le début). Une SC, une HC. Par contre sont pas drôles, ils ont mis ça en ligue void, du coup on perd tout. En gardant le loot je l'aurais bien faite, sans loot, je ne suis pas sur de trouver ça marrant !  ::o:

----------


## Ravine

"Due to the ridiculous drops from the Exiles, this event is voided. No items or characters from this event will enter other leagues when it ends." Tu m'etonnes. C'est comme s'ils faisaient une league avec increased rarity/increased quantity; pour niquer l'economie du standard, rien de mieux.

Cela dit, ca a l'air tres rigolo, mais j'ai la flemme de reswitcher mon steam en non beta, voir de redownload le client normal hors steam.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> pour niquer l'economie du standard, rien de mieux.


Niquer une économie déjà bien amochée d'une ligue permanente avec une ligue de trois jours, nop j'y crois pas une seconde. Par contre se faire des réserves d'alts et quelques stacks de chaos en comptant farmer un poil, oui, mais pas de là à faire changer quoi que ce soit pour le standard. 3 jours hein, c'est rien !

----------


## Ravine

Ne jamais sous estimer la capacite des gens a exploiter un systeme. Un mec spec racing va te monter un MF Culler en groupe avec ses potes, farmer en boucle The Docks, faire peter les uniques. Regarde ce qu'il s'est passe avec Arctic Armour. A la base GGG voulait que ca soit un spell situationnel, et puis sont arrives les builds perma-AA, et leur reaction a ete "oh shit...". Je comprends completement qu'ils ne veulent pas prendre de risques  :^_^:   (20 exiles par map, c'est enorme)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Le gars il voit pas le lien entre une compétence et le loot, deux aspects bien différents du jeu.

Et GGG sait ce qu'on peut faire avec ligues courtes ou pas. La ligue flashback 1 month, c'était du fat loot tous les week end, et pas mal de loot la semaine, le tout pendant un mois, ça n'a pas gêné. Là certes c'est 20 rogues, certes certains vont rusher, quelques uns feront des groupes mf, mais 3 jours quoi, dont 1 à monter le perso à 80 pour les maps 75+ et le matos qui va avec (mf et dégâts), ça laisse deux jours de farm intensif, même en bourrinnant comme des gorets c'est pas ça qui va affecter "l'économie" du standard.

----------


## Ravine

le lien c'etait l'exploitation de mecaniques pour detourner l'intention premiere.
L'explosion de loot des Rogues/Boss n'est pas dommageable compte tenu des risques/chances de spawn actuelles. Multiplie ca par 20 et tu fous en l'air la balance d'IIR/IIQ qu'ils ont tente d'atteindre ces derniers mois (ou qui les satisfait pour l'instant). Les repercussions sur l'economie sont difficilement quantifiables du fait de manque de donnees prealables, mais comme le risque est present, ils preferent void la league. Ca me parait sense.

---------- Post added at 14h18 ---------- Previous post was at 12h19 ----------

(sinon la je vais monter un Shadow EK avec 2 auras et un Herald parce que c'est possible, et que je veux faire plein de degats et galerer avec mon Shield Recharge en Eldritch Battery)

----------


## supermoutmout

Petit lien d'une vidéo Atziri faite hier avec mon build! Build également mis à jour entre autres grâce aux remarques, des nouvelles "nimages" et tout et tout. (Et, promis, j'arrête d'en parler).



@Ravine : Camarchepas a quand même raison, la league flashback a été sacrément impressionnante en terme de drops (rien que sur la partie mapping c'était la folie), bizarre que celle-ci soit en void.

----------


## Ravine

Bah vous jouerez ce WE, et vous me direz si c'etait comparable en terme de lootfest.

----------


## doomeer

@supermoutmout : je sais même pas si je savais que c’était possible de changer une flasque en la mettant dans la rangée en bas à gauche :D

----------


## hein

Bonjour, il y aurait il une place dans la ligue des canards of exile ?

Mon compte : Hein_

----------


## Kamikaze

Je viens de drop Hall of Grandmasters en Hardcore, je suis 73 2H Axe, apparemment la map est dure je sais pas si je vais la tenter, des conseils?

----------


## doomeer

> Bonjour, il y aurait il une place dans la ligue des canards of exile ?
> 
> Mon compte : Hein_


Je t’ai heinvité :D

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Je viens de drop Hall of Grandmasters en Hardcore, je suis 73 2H Axe, apparemment la map est dure je sais pas si je vais la tenter, des conseils?


Si tu veux rip, c'est une bonne idée.

----------


## Dondy

> Je viens de drop Hall of Grandmasters en Hardcore, je suis 73 2H Axe, apparemment la map est dure je sais pas si je vais la tenter, des conseils?


Ah tiens marrant, je t'ai vu poser la question dans le global; évite la map, c'est de l' Exile à la chaine, bien énervés.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Tiens en passant, si tu veux avoir un aperçut tente la ligue de ce weekend : 20 exiles par map, ce ne sont pas les mêmes mais déjà ça doit piquer !  ::P:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Petit update de Chris : *The Awakening* est sur les rails, no souci, sortie autour du *10 juillet* (lâché nonchalamment).

Ils ont le bon sens de garder de bonnes choses au secret pour assurer une sortie sous les projecteurs.
Pas encore de détails sur les ligues mais un trailer et des détails devraient commencer à tomber d’ici une semaine sur la source officielle.

----------


## Ravine

Le post dont Bourrino cause au dessus: http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1295393
Rework des uniques deja en place: http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1295414  avec la spreadsheet du avant/apres https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

En ce qui me concerne, je suis toujours sur la beta, a monter un EK Crit / Eldritch Battery / Zealot Oath. Le nouvel Eldritch est sympa mais demande un certain investissement en flat Life Regen et en ES pour pouvoir profiter des +% regen (j'avais mal compris le fonctionnement de ZO, du coup j'etais tout decu de ma regen de pauvre).
J'ai eu la chance de tomber sur l'armure Voll qui fait Power Charge on Critical, du coup je tourne pour l'instant avec Warlord's Mark sur HoT. Ice Bite me fourni les Frenzy Charges qui manquent. Et me voila a tourner tres facilement full charges. (4 power, 3 Frenzy & Endurance).
Grosso Modo, les skills c'est dans ce gout la:EK + Phys to Lightning + Ice Bite + Spell Echo.Hatred / Arctic Armour / HoT + CoH + Warlord's MarkCWDT / Molten Shell / Frostwall / Immortal Call

Un 5L permettrait de slot Innervate sur EK (j'ai tourne avec pendant un moment, le Onslaught Buff est fantastique et sort souvent), ou Culling Strike (qui fourni un solide 45% increased damage au niveau 15, et Culling Strike. Une gemme des plus interessantes s'il en est une).

Etant full mana reserved, je pensais monter a 20% reduced pour pouvoir caler Herald of Ice pour plus de fun, mais je pense pouvoir etendre jusque 30% pour placer Discipline. L'impact sera clairement benefique pour ma regen mana et servira en groupe. A tester en fonction du matos. Clairement, mon manque d'ES me penalise un peu pour l'instant, mais il n'est pas idiot de se dire qu'avec une vraie economie et l'acces a plus d'item ES, le besoin de mettre Discipline se fasse moins sentir, et permettrait de respec quelques points ailleurs pour redescendre a 20% reduced, et remettre Herald of Ice. Si j'arrive a passer les 1000 ES, je pourrai meme penser a prendre Mind over Matter. Pour l'instant, mon pool est bien trop bas pour pouvoir l'utiliser.

Le build est assez souple pour pouvoir accomoder certains changements. Une amulette corrompue  +1 Curse permettrait de tourner avec Assassin's Mark et mettre une vraie Body Armour (Hybrid Evasion/ES par exemple. La nouvelle unique Carnal Armour? http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1277889 ).

Je n'ai pas vraiment rencontre de difficultes majeures, hors paresse niveau resists (Note: Faire Kaom sans resist feu c'est debile. Ne le faites pas); et comme pour l'instant je suis full Self Found, je suis assez satisfait de la facon dont ca tourne.

---------- Post added at 11h32 ---------- Previous post was at 10h22 ----------

A noter qu'avec les changements sur les Status Ailments, EK est un excellent candidat pour jouer dessus. Je parlais de Herald of Ice, mais je gagnerai probablement plus a coller Herald of Ash (15%, c'est pas negligeable). La seule deception d'utiliser HoA par rapport a HoI, c'est que le Ignite for Overkill ne fonctionne qu'avec les attaques, donc on ne profite pas du deuxieme effet kisscool. Alors que le AoE on shatter de HoI sort tres bien, et tres facilement.

---------- Post added at 12h56 ---------- Previous post was at 11h32 ----------

Et avec l'arbre
110 pts, depart Shadow

http://cb.poedb.tw/us/passive-skill-...oXL2TnVdaApA==

Arrive a ce stade, l'arbre est "plein", le reste c'est du bonus.
Il y'a moyen d'aller chercher des nodes de Power Charge en 2 pts. 
2 jewel nodes sont dispos pour 2 points chacuns (dans l'axe central du cluster witch, et dans l'axe central du cluster Ranger)

La plupart des Increased Physical sont pris (left life cluster Scion, cluster Master of Force pres de Ranger).

Les bandits c'est Oak/Oak/Ce que vous preferez. Perso j'ai pris Alira, parce que YOLO.

*Mana Reserved*
135% possible avec cet arbre (2*25% en herald/arctic armour, une Aura a 50%, Discipline a 35%), pour 26% Reduced mana reserved.

La variante a 125% (3*25% en Herald/Arctic Armour, Hatred a 50%) est la suivante: un brin moins de vie, un peu plus d'Eva et d'increased Physical Damage http://cb.poedb.tw/us/passive-skill-...GyGc96lS4HHg==

Mon objectif c'est de continuer au dela de mon pauvre level 60 voir comment le build se demerde sur le contenu endgame.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Si t'as besoin je peux te filer ma tabula, vu que je relancerais la béta qu'avec l'ajout du boss et donc un wipe, elle ne me servira pas !

----------


## Ravine

C'est sympa de proposer, mais mon plus gros souci c'est la survivabilite pour l'instant. Comme je suis 100% self found (sauf une gemme que j'ai mendie sur le Global je crois), j'ai du matos de defense qui oscille entre le bwof et le pas trop mal.
Le pire etant bien sur la Voll's Protector, qui protectorise pas des masses a ce niveau :D

Je pense que le seul item "build unlock" est une amulette corrompue, qui permettrait de passer en dual curse sur Herald of Thunder (ou conserver Assassin's Mark en self cast), pour pouvoir utiliser une meilleure Body Armour, avec du +Life et de bonnes resistances. Je pense que les Hybride Evasion/ES seront d'excellentes candidates pour ca, et potentiellement debloquer du G/B slot pour EK (qui est GGBB pour l'instant, et pourrait tres bien tourner en 3G/2B- Culling Strike - ou 3B/2G - Innervate)

Idealement, soit le casque, les gloves ou les bottes devront etre pur armour, pour le setup CWDT (RRR :B): . Avec un gros roll d'armure, on ne sait jamais. Et de la vie, plein. Le reste pourra aisement etre de l'hybride au besoin. Les quelques gemmes rouges que j'utilise pour l'instant sont le Fire Golem (j'avais pas teste, mais vu mon setup Crit, il faudra que je jette un oeil a Ice Golem), et celles du CWDT (Molten Shell et Immortal Call).

Mais donc, grosso modo, ce que j'aime bien dans ce build, ce qu'il n'a pas besoin d'unique qui coute un bras, et fourni un bon perso d'intro en league. EK souffre un peu au debut, mais des qu'on peut le linker avec Phys to Lightning et sortir les heralds, ca devient vraiment la fete du slip.

----------


## chowie

Il faut donc drop des windripper, des mjolner et des meginord's girdle.

----------


## Ravine

Je viens de faire un check du matos Eva/Es, et des divers mods qui peuvent roll dessus.
Mon passive tree actuel me fourni ~90% increased ES (ce qui est peu, mais comme ce n'est pas un de mes mechanismes de defense, ce n'est pas prioritaire). Cependant, Zealot Oath peut utiliser le flat Life Regen a notre avantage, en fournissant du flat ES regen.

Idealement, avec quelques checks d'affixes et de valeurs de base, il faudrait viser ce genre de matos (bien entendu, +Max Life, +resist et Movement speed si possible, blablabla)
Boots (Armour): 300-400 armourGloves (Eva/Es)/(Armour/Es): target ~100 ESHelmet (Eva/Es): target ~200 ESBody Armour: target ~200 ES (avec 500+ evasion)Une amulette corrompue avec +1 curse (probablement la piece la plus chere du lot; une alternative est donc Assassin's mark en self cast, et overwrite les Warlords du HoT curse on hit pour recuperer des power charges)

Ca donnerait ~900 mana, 18 mana/s avec les 2% regen, auquel on peut ajouter les rolls +Life Regen qu'on pourrait trouver sur les pieces d'armure, on peut decemment viser un solide +30/+40 mana par secondes, qui remontent relativement rapidement hors combat.

Putain vivement la release que je puisse passer mes journees sur poe.trade  :^_^:

----------


## Mad-T

Sinon, tu prends 4 points de faster es regen start et autres faster regen, et tu joues avec < 3 secondes d'attentes pour un full es regen ...

Blood magic sur ton move skill / curse pour accélérer la chose.

Ps : c'est ce que je joue depuis deux persos, et cela me suffit très très largement, cela coute rien en passifs et en stuff...
C'est même carrément op

----------


## Ravine

C'est quelque chose que je considerais en effet. Je n'ai pas encore assez de red slots pour pouvoir faire Whirling Blade/Blood Magic, mais c'etait clairement le plan. Il faudrait que je check l'arbre pour voir comment je pourrais sortir ces 3 points en plus de tous les autres. Ca demande a etre teste en situation reelle.
Mon principal souci pour l'instant c'est que je n'ai clairement pas assez d'ES pour soutenir une session de farm en continu (je suis a environ 380, ce qui est faible, la faute a un matos pas foufou et un peu en retard niveau iLevel. Mais comme je viens de passer 65, je vais pouvoir commencer a investir en currencies pour du matos)

----------


## Ravine

Tu me suggeres un truc dans ce gout la donc http://cb.poedb.tw/us/passive-skill-...NU9HEdTzW5pys= 

Va falloir que je fasse peter les Orb of Regret, mais ca me parait pas mal.
Comparo rapide des deux arbres: http://cb.poedb.tw/us/skilltree.php?...9HEdTzW5pys%3D

J'aime bien, ca me fait conserver ma regen life.

----------


## Mad-T

Bah c'est mieux oui ! 
Perso, 1200-1300 d'ES sans trop forcer, quasi sans node et sans Discipline, mon skill étant très peu intensif (totem), je me permet même de ne pas prendre les nodes es regen / speed...

Un gros shield ES, un torse à 100/200 et roule (rien qu'à l'int, tu ajoutes facile 60-70%...)

Ah, préférence perso, je sacrifierai soit heart of oak, soit survivalist pour aller chercher profane chemistry - flask + life = miam  ::): 

++

----------


## Ravine

Holy shit

----------


## chowie

> Holy shit


Excellente idée comme build pour jouer en groupe  :^_^: .

----------


## CaMarchePas

OMG DO WANT §§§

Bon, comme l'indique le gars, va falloir un bon paquet de quartz flasks ! :D

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Ah ouais ! Sympa comme idée !

On pourrait faire aussi tenter une version avec Cold Snap !  ::P:

----------


## Orhin

> Holy shit


 Mais c'est génial.  ::lol::

----------


## Ravine

J'ai pas joue longtemps ce soir, mais bien rentabilise avec ma 5eme Emperor's Luck, une skill, une chaos orb et un Carcass Jack, le tout sur le premier pack de Imperial Gardens, en moins de 30 secondes in game. Du coup j'ai deco, je ne pousse pas ma chance plus que ca. :D

----------


## Ravine

Je commence a prendre super cher, aux alentours du niveau 65; Vous recommandez quoi comme defenses pour les casters?

----------


## doomeer

Pour mon build actuel qui marche bien (lvl 78), je n’ai pas tant de défense que ça :
- Cast When Damage Taken + Enduring Cry + Immortal Call + Increased Duration ;
- Tempest Shield + un bouclier qui bloque beaucoup (Perandus Crest un truc du genre, j’avais ça qui traînait dans mon stash) ;
- de la vie (3500K là) ;
- bien sûr, résistances élémentaires maxées ;
- et je commence à pouvoir utiliser Arctic Armor (lvl 16) sans trop souffrir en terme de mana (j’ai Eldricht Battery).

Le reste de ma défense c’est le positionnement, la connaissance du jeu et les gros dégats (qui permettent de stun un peu et de tuer beaucoup, ce qui aide à survivre quand même).

À noter que dans la 2.0, Enduring Cry ne fonctionnera plus avec Cast When Damage Taken, et Tempest Shield et Arctic Armor seront très différents.

----------


## Ravine

Et en terme de pieces d'armures? Tu vises quel genre de pieces? Armour, evasion, hybrides?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Dans les défenses qui marche encore, ya les cast when damage taken + spell totem + summon skeleton ou CWDT + frost wall + Temporal chain. Après, mes principales défenses sur la beta, c'était le freeze + leech sur ma Glacial Cascade et le Freeze + KB + stun sur mon build Fire Nova Mine... je dirais qu'il faut du contrôle, un bon placement, un bon DPS et viser 3500 de vie minimum avec les rèsistance maxé (comme le dit Doomer).

----------


## Ravine

3500Hp... hmm hmm, tres bien

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

C'est 3500 de vie autour du lvl 80-85.

Le principal problème des casters c'est qu'ils ont rarement assez de bonus Eva/Armor pour vraiment compter dessus (surtout si tu joue avec EB en plus)... Il reste que la vie pour pouvoir absorbé les quelques baffes que tu vas prendre sans crever... Hors uniques, tous mes derniers persos sur la beta avaient du matos avec un haut score en vie (entre 50 et 100) même sur les anneaux et amulette... C'est la seule solution pour pas te faire moucher par le moindre gros qui finira par te toucher une fois de temps en temps !

----------


## chowie

Sinon, il faut partir sur de l'ES, on peut monter plus facilement plus haut qu'avec de la vie.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Sinon, il faut partir sur de l'ES, on peut monter plus facilement plus haut qu'avec de la vie.


Oui mais il utilise EB, il me semble, sur ce perso... donc il a pas 36 000 solutions...

----------


## Ravine

Yep. Mon objectif c'etait de partir sur une grosse evasion, mettre un peu d'armure derriere, et tenter de bloquer quelques trucs (bon en meme temps la je suis con, je joue en dual wield dagger pour les bonus de crit; pas tres malin le gars). Et comme je n'ai pas d'amulette Dual Curse, je compte sur Voll Protector pour me fournir mes power charges. Donc encore moins de defenses.

Aaaalala, pas facile tout ca ma bonne dame.

----------


## Ravine

Nouveau patch, rework des passifs (surtout le leech), 3 nouvelles "unrevealed gems" skills datamined
http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...anges_2015626/

les 3 skills 
Frost Blade: Melee, Dex, fait pop des blades on hit, +6 melee/unarmed range http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Frost+Blades
Magma orb: Fire, Spell, rebondit, fait du feu. http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Magma+Orb
Wild Strike: Elemental Strike en plus rigolo, convertit Phys to Elem en random, et proc un effet fonction de l'element (boum, gzzit ou fwoosh). Chain 4 times :3  http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Wild+Strike

----------


## Orhin

Ahhh, enfin des nouveaux skills à chain.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

J'ai hâte de voir ça en action !

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain vivement les nouvelles gemmes pour moi c'est vraiment ça qui va donner un nouveau souffle au jeu avec les nouveaux uniques items (et le 0 desync!)

----------


## Psycho_Ad

J'ai terminé Witcher, du coup je me mets à la béta. J'étais dans le groupe des canards, y'a moyen de rejoindre dans la béta? Siouplait?

----------


## Ravine

C'est quoi ton nom ingame? De perso, j'entends.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Je savais bien que j'oubliais quelque chose.  ::P: 

Blastifer le nom du perso.

----------


## Ravine

Ah flute, faudra attendre que Bourrino, Amoi, Styx ou Tryss soient dans le coin, j'ai pas ce pouvoir sur la beta :3

----------


## Psycho_Ad

T'es le plus actif du topic et tu n'as pas ce pouvoir? Ce scandale.

----------


## Ravine

l'hideout de l'angoisse

http://i.gyazo.com/053206ee65ccbe971a7e5e9ea0a2dcda.jpg

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Ah flute, faudra attendre que Bourrino, Amoi, Styx ou Tryss soient dans le coin, j'ai pas ce pouvoir sur la beta :3


Je m'en occupe de suite !  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> l'hideout de l'angoisse
> 
> http://i.gyazo.com/053206ee65ccbe971a7e5e9ea0a2dcda.jpg


Hmm y'a un gars avec qui j'ai trad pas mal qui avait de plus en plus de gens dans son hideout... t'aurais pas son pseudo, ça serait bien son travail terminé ça ? xD

----------


## Ravine

AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
Fricking. Djiniousse.

http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...nors_srs_in_a/

(et la y'a Styx qui va faire "Merde pourquoi j'y ai pas pense plus tot?")
(c'est la premiere fois que j'ai envie de faire un build summoner)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> Fricking. Djiniousse.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...nors_srs_in_a/
> 
> (et la y'a Styx qui va faire "Merde pourquoi j'y ai pas pense plus tot?")
> (c'est la premiere fois que j'ai envie de faire un build summoner)


Je connais déjà ! Par contre, je ne comprend pas encore l'intérêt par rapport à un build SRS classique (les deux ont une contrainte de mobilité équivalente, ce qui est le point difficile de ses builds)... il faudrait que je me penche un peu plus sur les détails de son build... le seul intérêt que je vois pour le moment c'est la création d'un pack de mine qui va libérer un gros pack de RS direct !

----------


## Ravine

L'interet c'est que c'est cheap et un peu original. Il detaille tout dans sa video (que je recommande). En plus il a une facon de causer tres plaisante qui change de la plupart des streamers.

L'autre interet c'est de pouvoir (si j'ai tout compris) se passer de Haste pour soi et profiter du mine laying speed du Tremor (qui va remplacer le casting speed dont tu as besoin en self casting), et laisser le totem caster le detonate pour toi, avec double detonation grace au Tremor. En gros, le joueur devient un tres bon support de groupe, sans sacrifier son DPS.
Apres il y'a quelques inconvenients, comme le placement necessaire, le fait de devoir cast plein de trucs tout le temps (ca change des builds 2 boutons)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Je pensais aussi à cette histoire de laying speed pour aider... Dans tout les cas, quand je me re-pencherais sur mon build Fire Nova Mine, je ré-investirais dans un Tremor Rod... ce sera aussi l'occasion de tester aussi ce build (mon perso au level le plus élevé est un build SRS à la base donc je pourrais voir la différence !)

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Un peu de moins de 15 jours si j'ai bien compris et les hostilités vont commencer.  ::): 
J'espère que vous avez tous un build en tête, je m'en fais pas pour certains  ::rolleyes:: , moi pas !  ::lol:: 
Va falloir que j'y réfléchisse un peu, histoire de pas tomber des nues. 
J'ai toujours aimé le bow, mais j'ai trouvé Tornado un peu ennuyeux sur la beta, même si assez jouissif au début et hyper efficace. 
Après j'ai un peu testé en league Reave/Knife/Shadow : pas mal, avec le up des dagues CLAWS, des CLAWS ! ça se tente peut-être, faut voir. ou un truc un peu plus original pour changer ..
Hâte !




> A countdown will also be posted late this week, as media information about the launch becomes available. Keep an eye on the news.


http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1298924

Edit : UP des Claws et non des dagues .. -_-

----------


## Ravine

Ziggy est en train de retravailler son basic survival guide pour un Ranger Reave http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...l_guide_build/

Perso, j'ai pu constater que la plupart des builds sont solides, avec moins de build "auto win" (j'entends par la de build qui sont super mega tout puissants que si tu le fais pas t'es un gros loser).

Pele mele:
Crit Caster: Glacial Cascade, EK. Avec le nouvel EB, MoM, et les affixes +Flat Spell Damage, les casters restent de gros gros DPS/AoE. Une valeur sure.
Minion Build: Quelques nouvelles gemmes de minion/quelques reworks (Minion Damage qui devient un MORE); Toujours tres viable
Ice Crash: C'est LA grosse skill que tout le monde aime. Fonctionne aussi bien en 1handed que 2handed. ProjectPT a montre que faire un build Pillar Resolute Technique Ice Crash etait tres fiable.
Bow: toujours autant la fete. Entre Split Arrow qui couvre l'ecran, et malgre les reworks de GMP/LMP, jouer Archer reste confort. Demandera probablement plus d'investissement niveau matos, surtout pour ceux qui montent Physical. Ou pour ceux qui veulent du +2/3 bow pour Explosive arrow/Poison arrow

Pour ma part, j'ai l'embarras du choix, mais je pense que je vais retravailler mon build bancal Shadow/Reave/DoT que seul Styx a eu l'occasion de lire jusqu'a present. J'essaie d'en remonter un avant le prochain wipe, j'ai bon espoir d'avoir plus de donnees pour voir si c'est valide. Mon Crit EK fonctionne mieux depuis quelques jours, grace a quelques modifications de matos (max resist, 20/30% d'eva, plus d'ES to EB pour taper plus longtemps, montage de reduced reserved pour pouvoir caler mon dernier Herald). Il se peut que ce perso soit mon carry dans la prochaine league.

----------


## chowie

> Perso, j'ai pu constater que la plupart des builds sont solides, avec moins de build "auto win" (j'entends par la de build qui sont super mega tout puissants que si tu le fais pas t'es un gros loser).


Alors ça, je pense que c'est surtout du à une bêta fermé avec moult nouveau contenu et des persos qui vont être détruit à la fin de la bêta. Pour l'instant il n'y a peut-être pas de build à la mode, mais dès qu'il y aura des persos longue durée et des builds mis en ligne par des youtuber/twitcher un peu hype... paf ça va faire des chocaclones.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Merci pour le petit retour Ravine. 
Ice Crash ça me plaît, a priori, pas trop. Et puis je sens que ça va me casser les oreilles.  ::P: 
Le build de Ziggy oué j'avais jeté un oeil quand je montais mon Shadow, j'aime bien. 
Et c'est pas trop envahissant pour les party.  ::ninja:: 
En plus dagues/claws + bouclier ça en jette ! 
Physical Bow avait ma préférence cela dit mais je cherchais autre chose que Tornado et y a rien qui m'emballe pour le moment.
Je suis tombé sur un build cyclone/discharge qui envoie du lourd, pas sûr que ça tienne pour la release. Et puis faut pas être épileptique ..  :^_^: 
CritCaster, Totems, je vais regarder de plus près.

----------


## Ravine

Vous avez une idee du prix de Bino's Kitchen Knife en buyout sur une league? Les prix du standard en b/o sont delirants (4-5 exalts, not gonna happen)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Souvent assez cher.

----------


## Ravine

(on parle de cher a combien? 1-2 exalt ca ne me parait pas delirant, une 15aine de chaos c'est super abordable, mais la les prix du standard c'est tellement n'importe quoi)

----------


## Mad-T

> AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> Fricking. Djiniousse.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...nors_srs_in_a/
> 
> (et la y'a Styx qui va faire "Merde pourquoi j'y ai pas pense plus tot?")
> (c'est la premiere fois que j'ai envie de faire un build summoner)


Purée, j'hésite entre un OLD forumwarrior stylez tavu, et un purée, pourquoi personne me lit...  ::(: 




> [...]
> 
> Dans les build mine, il y a un type en beta HC (je crois qu'il a rip) qui jouait SRS, mines avec le staff unique et un spell totem detonate mine (combo géniale)
> Il atteignait assez facilement les 30+ raging en un rien de temps, et 'mine' de rien, des summon par grappe, cela a l'air agréable à jouer (même si certains meurent à la volée, les mobs te les insta pas en chaine 1 par 1...)
> Bref, build marrant, et qui avait l'air efficace 
> [...]


Dur d'être à la mode avant tout le monde  :B):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> (on parle de cher a combien? 1-2 exalt ca ne me parait pas delirant, une 15aine de chaos c'est super abordable, mais la les prix du standard c'est tellement n'importe quoi)


De ce que je me souviens plusieurs exalts donc les prix en standard ne me semblent pas abusés.

----------


## Ravine

> Purée, j'hésite entre un OLD forumwarrior stylez tavu, et un purée, pourquoi personne me lit... 
> 
> Dur d'être à la mode avant tout le monde


T'avais pas de video avec, du coup c'etait moins impressionnant avec des mots  :^_^:  . C'est comme ecouter quelqu'un te raconter Mad Max Fury Road, et aller le voir sur grand ecran.




> De ce que je me souviens plusieurs exalts donc les prix en standard ne me semblent pas abusés.


 ::'(:

----------


## Mad-T

> t'avais pas de video avec, du coup c'etait moins impressionnant avec des mots  . C'est comme ecouter quelqu'un te raconter mad max fury road, et aller le voir sur grand ecran.


je suis triste .......

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Vous avez une idee du prix de Bino's Kitchen Knife en buyout sur une league? Les prix du standard en b/o sont delirants (4-5 exalts, not gonna happen)


Pour info, sur la dernière league où j'ai fait mon build Flicker Strike et où le Bino était une option pour mon build, le Bino était vers 6-7 exal minimum ! (donc encore plus qu'en standard !)

@ Mad-T
T'inquiète, quand je disais que je connaissais déjà c'est entre-autre par ton biais et un pote qui m'a filé le lien du twitch du mec qui le faisait !  :;):

----------


## chowie

Ouais, la bino à toujours été assez cher. Avant c'était même 10+ EX.

----------


## Ravine

Je voulais aller me coucher tot, et soudain, l'imminence d'un Wipe a fait qu'un mec balancait son matos.
J'ai recup Blood Dance, Snakebite, et le Bino. (et un Infernal Mantle pour tester, c'etait dans le pack j'ai aps dis non). Du coup j'ai tres peu de temps pour monter lvl 65 et sortir des stats.

----------


## CaMarchePas

http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1299487

News sur la dernière série de divination card avec d'autres cartes rappelées/dévoilées. Pas mal de bonnes cartes, à voir les taux et lieux de drop, je note pas tout mais beaucoup beaucoup d'intéressantes :
-Abandonned wealth /5 : 3 exalts
-Gemcutter's promise /3 : Q20% gem
-Humilty /9 : tabula rasa
-Jack in the Box /4 : item unique (ou comment divine des lifespring :D )
-The Avenger /12 : Mjölner
-The Celestial Justicar /6 : 6L Astral plate
-The Chains that bind /12 : 6L armure de corps blanche
-The Doctor /8 : Headhunter (exclusivité league Nemesis normalement)
-The Fiend /11 : Headhunter corrompu (même ceinture qu'au dessus, donc deux moyen pour une ceinture exclusive némésis)
-The Gambler /5 : divination card (carte à troll je trouve :D )
-plusieurs sets pour de gros uniques : Kaom's Heart, Crown of Eyes, Windripper, un loot random de league-specific, pledge of hands, whispering of ice, romira's banquet... 

Dans les "anciens" sets on peut voir :
-X/9 pour Wake of destruction, des bottes merdiques lvl28 où j'ai raté quelque chose ?
-Rise of the phenix, prismatic ring unique, hache unique, divination distilate, nightmare bascinet unique, taste of hate, blood of corruption... lifespring...

Y'a quand même de beaux trolls pour payer un pack juste pour intégrer une carte qui file Lifespring par exemple. Et je pige pas trop certaines cartes en plusieurs versions (7=>3 chaos, 1=> 1 chaos, 8=> 1 chaos, 12=> 1 exalt; 5=> 3 exalts)  sauf si c'est spécifique aux difficultés pour donner du loot "en plus" à ceux qui ne map pas (genre HC qui prennent leur temps et/ou rerolls 50 fois). 

Si les nouvelles ligues à challenge ont un loot de carte plus élevé pour lancer la 2.0, faudra pas hésiter à y farmer pour obtenir certains uniques très rares ! (voll's devotion, windripper, kaom's heart, crown of eyes, headhunter...).

Gros patch pour vendredi sur la béta si j'ai bien compris, pas vraiment confirmé si ça rajoute le big boss ou pas mais on dirait que oui, et compte à rebour pour la release en fin de semaine aussi.

----------


## Ravine

Pour ceux qui ont deja teste, dans le cadre de mon debuild (un build debile, un debuild, donc), je pars sur Dual Wield avec une off hand bonus, pas utilisee.

Le but c'est de faire du DoT/Critical Hit/Fire damage-Poison avec une dagger/claw (d'ou le Bino), et utiliser une offhand pour le bonus et le lol. Pour l'instant, j'en ai trouve quelques unes qui sont interessantes, dans plusieurs optiques differentes, et je voulais votre avis:

Doon Cuebiyari: 3L, donne Iron Will et 50-70 strength (ce qui est cool pour un Shadow qui n'a pas tant de STR nodes dans le coin). Pourrait tres bien avoir un CWDT+Molten Shell // Vaal Molten Shell, histoire de booster un peu leurs dommages (ou caler un Chance to Ignite)
Death's Hand: Power Charge on Stun, Unholy Might sur Critical Hit, vu que c'est un build critical, ca me parait fun. Mais ca sera probablement cher.
Nycta's Lantern: Pour le chance to Ignite, Added Fire, avec CWDT/MShell/Glacial Cascade par exemple.
SoulTaker: Pour pouvoir Leap Slam/Whirling Blade/Attaquer sans mana
Relentless Fury: Pour pouvoir Culling tout ce qui bouge et etre en onslaught permanent.
Brightbeak: pour leveler et avoir des resists et leap slam rapidos.

Des avis, des conseils d'offhands?

----------


## IseeDeadPixels

Main gauche ?

Edit : Ungil's

----------


## Ravine

non, ca exclut toutes les sword, dagger et claw.

L'idee c'est d'avoir une tres bonne Main Hand (Claw/Dagger, ou Bino si je suis riche/chanceux), et une non dagger/claw/sword en off hand. Un perso qui dual wield comme ca va gagner les bonus du dual wield (block, more attack speed, more damage), mais n'utilisera que l'arme qui correspond a ses skills. C'est une strategie utilisee couramment par de gros joueurs sur des builds haut niveau, comme Doryani's Catalyst en Main Hand, pour faire du Ground Slam/Leap Slam, et Prismatic Eclipse en offhand, http://cb.poedb.tw/us/unique.php?n=Prismatic+Eclipse , pour booster le block chance, l'attack speed, ou les dommages. Prismatic n'est pas utilise dans le ground slam, seule la main hand l'est, mais tous ses bonus globaux vont s'appliquer sur la main hand quand meme.

En gros, c'est jouer sur "tous les avantages du Dual Wield", sans les inconvenients (devoir trouver une offhand qui a les memes dommages que ta main hand, ne pas profiter de bonus qui ne stackent pas, etc). C'est pour ca que je check les Scepter/Mace/Axes, qui n'interagissent pas avec Reave/Viper Strike, mais peuvent fournir des alternatives interessantes et des bonus sympas quand meme.

Je vais editer mon post precedent avec les liens vers les items.

----------


## Drup

Il faut pas oublier que les cartes dropent dans des zones spécifiques. La carte lifespring loot en tout début de jeu, et peux aider les débutants (ou le début de league). Chaotic disposition loot dans poorjoy's asylum, et niveau lore, c'est cool. :]

---------- Post added at 14h49 ---------- Previous post was at 14h46 ----------

Ravine: fait attention, pas mal de bonus sont devenus locaux dans la beta. Ca inclut le leech en particulier, et certains (mais pas tous ..) effets uniques.

----------


## Ravine

Ca sera probablement plus interessant avec le build prevu et la philosophie derriere. J'essaie de vous faire ca ce soir.

(par contre je vous previens, c'est clairement pas un build de la win qui dechire du cul, mais j'avoue qu'il tournait plutot pas trop mal avant le precedent wipe)

----------


## Amoilesmobs

J'étais  tombé sur cette vidéo, ça m'avait plutôt intéressé comme principe :
_Uh guys, what's up ..._

----------


## Ravine

C'est completement l'idee. J'ai deja une idee precise de la main hand, mais comme la offhand n'a pas vraiment de BIS, elle peut etre plein de trucs (soyons fous). Ca pourrait meme etre un Scepter avec du +Flat Fire Damage to Spell, pour booster encore plus Molten Shell (n'oublions pas qu'au niveau 7 de CWDT, on est a 50% de MoltenShell apres tous les bonus appliques, mais que celui ci a un Damage Effectiveness de 200%, permettant de lui mettre quelques bonus rigolos avant reduction. Dans l'idee).

----------


## Dirian

Une Dyadus ne marcherais pas pour ton build ? Ca rejoute des effets rigolos.

----------


## Ravine

l'effet de Dyadus en offhand c'est 100% chill on physical, et en main hand c'est 40 increased burning against chilled. Ce qui serait interessant si je faisais du degat de froid, mais le but c'est de tout convertir en feu pour faire de l'ignite et du burn. Donc non (j'ai epluche quasi toutes les off hands possibles, et j'avais regarde celle la de tres pres. En vrai, je pense qu'elle serait tres interessante avec la nouvelle masse http://cb.poedb.tw/us/unique.php?n=Callinellus+Malleus en off hand, Dyadus en Main hand.)

----------


## Dirian

> Tout pleins des trucs


*Bave*

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Hype !

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

::wub:: 

ps : Oh ! Le retour de Phase Run ! (et d'autres skills qui ont l'air bien cool)

----------


## Amoilesmobs

:Bave: 




The Final Countdown.

Frost Blades + Hypothermia ..  ::w00t:: 

Les 2 nouvelles ligues : Warbands et Tempest



http://www.pathofexile.com/theawakening/leagues

Pour le coup là, je les trouve particulièrement intéressantes ! Dans les 2 cas la carte du monde est utilisée autrement. 
Carrément un outil stratégique pour Warbands ?!  ::P:  
Des indications précieuses sur l'emplacement des tempêtes ..

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Bon, je viens de tomber sur ça en cherchant si une des images que j'ai vu dans les articles fait sur d'autres sites correspondait à Deodre ! SPOILER ALERT https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...sses_no_beast/

Et là, je me rend compte qu'en plus des autres qu'on a déjà vu dans la Beta (Voll, Daresso et Kaom), on va aussi se manger, sur un nombre réduit de zone,

Spoiler Alert! 


 Shavronne, Deodre, Maligaro, Malachai et encore Piety !

 This is MADNESS !!  ::o:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Miam miam tout ça !

Même les ligues challenge j'aime bien même si ça ressemble pas mal à des variantes de nemesis/bloodline pour Warbands et des Shrines pour Tempest, mais en plus poussé et intéressant surtout avec la carte affectée, à voir quand même ce que ça va donner avec les maps, un peu con d'avoir un truc qui affecte la carte qui n'est pas utilisée pour les maps. 

Tiens, je me lance dans les suppositions des 8 challenges :
1) éliminer les X types d'ennemis Warband
2) rencontrer les Y types de Tempêtes
3) éliminer les Z boss uniques (de l'histoire, avec tous les nouveaux boss de l'acte 4 voir des nouvelles maps)
4) récupérer un certain nombre de sets de divination cards
5-6-7-8) random vidage zones, boss maps, level de persos, recette marchand, utilisation orbes, mélanges rogues/shrines/box/torment/BL/nemesis, master lvl8...

----------


## IseeDeadPixels

Je rêve ou ils ont vraiment osé intégrer une phrase de Kripparian comme argument de vente là dans leur trailer ?

----------


## Ravine

Bon bah je sais ce que je vais utiliser comme movement skill sur mon truc fire/DoT. Au revoir Whirling Blade, bonjour Fire Dash.

---------- Post added at 08h58 ---------- Previous post was at 08h47 ----------

(et je vais faire un Duelist Pillar avec Frost Blade la, ca a l'air marrant) :3

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> (et je vais faire un Duelist *Pillar* avec Frost Blade la, ca a l'air marrant) :3


Ah ça faisait longtemps !!  ::P:

----------


## Orhin

> *Bave*


  ::wub::   :Bave:   ::wub::

----------


## Ravine

> Je rêve ou ils ont vraiment osé intégrer une phrase de Kripparian comme argument de vente là dans leur trailer ?


Si PewDiePie y jouait ou avait dit un truc dans le genre, ca serait aussi dans le trailer. Ce genre de citations c'est de l'argument commercial. Il ne faut pas oublier qu'ils ne bossent pas pour la beaute du geste.

----------


## IseeDeadPixels

Je comprend juste pas à quel moment l'avis de certains "joueurs" sont devenus des arguments de vente mais bon.

J'dois être vieux maintenant et me foutre totalement de la hype des streamers.


Bon celà dit vivement la sortie de toutes ces nouveautés.
Grosse pause de POE ça commence à manquer là.

----------


## Ravine

Quand tu as 500k abonnes a ta chaine YT et Twitch, tu deviens un vecteur interessant. Comme quand tu es un magazine/site avec 1million VU par mois (tips: je parle des autres citations dans le trailer).

----------


## Louck

> Je comprend juste pas à quel moment l'avis de certains "joueurs" sont devenus des arguments de vente mais bon.


L'avis d'une personne populaire peut compter pour ses adorateurs.

----------


## Ravine

Disons que ca a plus de sens d'avoir dans le trailer une citation d'un mec connu dans la communaute gamer & PoE en particulier, que d'avoir "@loladu92 Ce film etait genial. LOL" sur des affiches de film. Par exemple. Au pif.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Mais 9 jours, c’est demain ! C’est horrible ! Toutes ces bonnes choses ! ARG. 
Et ces boss qui risquent de bien tabasser comme il faut ! Aaah !

----------


## Ravine

Tu ne verras jamais la fin de Grim Dawn, tu te rends compte de ca?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Tu ne verras jamais la fin de Grim Dawn, tu te rends compte de ca?


Soit pas mauvaise langue ! Pour une fois, ils ont sorti la fin de l'acte 3 en avance sur leur prévision ! (le problème c'est qu'on reste un peu sur sa faim à la fin de l'acte 3 et qu'on attend encore plus l'acte 4...)  ::P:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

GD prend déjà la poussière au garage faute de temps (et depuis les potions de PoE, je trouve tout autre système complètement archaïque). J’espère au moins pouvoir tester les nouvelles ligues ! Ça sentait bon cette bêta !

Vous avez déjà assemblé des cartes ?

----------


## Zephy

Rendez vous le 10 Juillet pour Poe, trop impatient :D

Et pour Grim Dawn , la fin de l'acte 3 et les bounties pour chaque camp occupe "légèrement"  :;):

----------


## Bathory

C'est possible d'être le 10 tout de suite ?

----------


## chowie

> C'est possible d'être le 10 tout de suite ?


Facile

Sous windows : 
tu cliques sur l'horloge en bas à droite
modifier les paramètres blabla
changer la date et l'heure
tu mets le 10
OK

et voilà, on est le 10.

----------


## Zephy

> Facile
> 
> Sous windows : 
> tu cliques sur l'horloge en bas à droite
> modifier les paramètres blabla
> changer la date et l'heure
> tu mets le 10
> OK
> 
> et voilà, on est le 10.


Bien tenté  :;):

----------


## Bourrinopathe

J’ai une question naïve : du côté de The Ledge en bêta, autour du totem, les mouettes/piafs embrochés et les chariots/cages avec les bouts de corps un peu partout, c’est nouveau ou j’étais constamment bourré ces derniers mois ?
Parce que si c’est un ajoût de la bêta, je trouve que ça enrichit encore l’ambiance et je vais finir par me aller acheter un pack pour leur dire que je les aime.

J’avais bu, hein ?

----------


## Dondy

Ca doit être des offrandes pour le AllmightyKuduku, prostate before the right God and buy a pack  :;): 

Edit; merde j'avais zappé à écrire des conneries; oui ça doit être nouveau, je n'ai pas accès à la béta et ça ne me dit rien du tout des mouettes embrochées

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ah ok, j’étais ptêt pas si bourré alors !
C’est ce que j’aime avec leur équipe : ils doivent bien en baver à produire l’acte 4 et à remanier tant de contenu, et puis ils pensent à poser ce genre de petits détails qui apportent tellement  ::wub:: 

Et ma prostate n’a rien à voir dans cette histoire.
Merci pour l’info  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Des mouettes embrochées y'en a depuis longtemps (toujours ?) et y'en a même en déco de hideout depuis les masters.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Waip mais pas autour de AllMightyKuduku  :;): 



C’était plus dépouillé.

J’ai pris un screenshot mais j’ai la flemme de l’uploader là ^^ C’est plus mieux maintenant.
Ça accentue les aspects : cannibalisme, rituels, adoration, «sont tous tordus, butons-les»

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bah heu, là tout de suite en standard c'est comme ça :


Du coup, bah je vois pas la différence.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Bon, je valide pour Bourrinopathe ! Je suis allez sur la Beta et effectivement je n'avais pas remarquer aussi ces ajouts !

----------


## Enyss

Ce qui s'est passé, c'est que lors d'un patch, le monticule de Kududududuku a disparu. Ca a visiblement été fait "par erreur", mais ses adorateurs ont vivement protesté, et pour se faire pardonné de ce blasphème, GGG a améliorer ce lieu sacré.

Vive Kuduku the only true god !

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Bon, je valide pour Bourrinopathe ! Je suis allez sur la Beta et effectivement je n'avais pas remarquer aussi ces ajouts !
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/205...bf4a5c42fb.jpg


Du coup Bourrin il explique un truc en postant des screens qui correspondent pas, logique !

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

S'il a bu, c'est logique !  ::P: 

---

En fait il fallait comprendre son image comme une image trouvé sur le net pour faire voir comment c'était avant. Mais il avait la flemme d'uploader son screen pour montrer la différence !  ::lol::

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Vous inquiétez pas, des mouettes embrochées sur stick on va en bouffer, et y en aura pour tout le monde !  ::ninja:: 



Y aura un beta-patch avant la fin de semaine ? Histoire d'essayer les nouvelles skills pour se faire une idée ?
veux essayer Frost Blades moi ! _lots of speculations from everyone .._

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Y aura un beta-patch avant la fin de semaine ? Histoire d'essayer les nouvelles skills pour se faire une idée ?


Malheureusement, ils ont annoncé dans la dernière news qu'ils étaient obligé de repousser le patch Beta/wipe à lundi...

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Ok merci pour l'info.  :;): 

Tiens sinon Chris a posté tous les Jewels/Uniques disponibles pour The Awakening.

----------


## Ravine

> Malheureusement, ils ont annoncé dans la dernière news qu'ils étaient obligé de repousser le patch Beta/wipe à lundi...


Ce qui me laisse plus de temps pour atteindre le lvl 65+ pendant le WE. Merci, merci!

---------- Post added at 11h53 ---------- Previous post was at 10h10 ----------

J'ai beau etre au boulot, j'ai les neurones qui carburent pour faire le layout matos/skillpoint de mon build melee DoT, et les nouvelles skills me plaisent enormement. Ca va etre un build potentiellement cher en matos unique, mais je pense sincerement que ca va valoir le coup.
L'inconnue c'est de savoir comment va fonctionner Frost Blades, et voir si ca peut etre une alternative possible a Reave comme melee AoE.

---------- Post added at 13h44 ---------- Previous post was at 11h53 ----------

Bon alors je vous colle ca vite fait, pendant mon lunch break, et si vous avez des remarques je suis preneur.

*Philosophie*: Essayer de sortir des sentiers battus, et remettre en avant Viper Strike, qui est la premiere skill du Shadow, mais que personne n'utilise. C'est dommage. C'est triste. J'aime pas les gemmes tristes.

*Reflexion*: Du coup, en gardant en tete "Viper Strike", il faut viser quoi? Chaos, DoT, et un bon mix High Damage/High Speed

*Les pistes*: Dual Wield fourni du more attack speed & more damage, et fourni un block chance de base de 15%. C'est pas bezef, mais la meilleure defense etant "buter tout le monde avant de se faire buter", ca m'ira. Je ne suis pas a une contradiction pres.
Viper fait du Chaos Damage, et du Damage over Time. L'autre source de Damage Over Time c'est le Burning Damage. On va donc essayer de mixer Physical, Fire et Chaos.

*Les Skills*:
- Herald of Ash: Fourni un +flat fire damage aux attaques, et en deuxieme effet kisscool, applique un Burn en AoE sur un Kill. Un pack va donc souffrir.
- Reave (oui bon, ca va) sera la skill principale, pour ses capacites d'AoE super interessante, et le fait qu'il aura une bonne synergie avec HoA
- Viper Strike, of course, pour tout ce qui est boss. On va leur coller des charges et leur faire mal.
- Vulnerability, parce que c'est la Curse Gem pour le DoT, et ca fait +20% increased Physical damage taken, donc on est content.
- Flame Dash, la nouvelle movement skill qui fait un fire effect au sol. On la mettra sur notre offhand (voir plus bas)

Sans plus attendre, la base du skill tree. http://cb.poedb.tw/us/passive-skill-...66GY7tgwgum40=

On est a environ une centaine de points pour cette "Base" haut level. Les ~10/12 points restants seront a investir dans les gros clusters de votre main hand, en fonction de ce que vous aurez trouve, ou de votre richesse. J'y reviendrai un peu plus tard, apres avoir detaille les autres items, et je developperai aussi pourquoi je ne remonte pas du Shadow vers la witch, pour aller chercher les critical nodes Dagger/Claw

*Le Matos*:
La philosophie etant le Dual Wield, le DoT et le chaos, plusieurs items sortent du lot.

Tout d'abord, niveau defenses.
*Chest*: Cherrubim's Maleficence http://cb.poedb.tw/us/unique.php?n=C...7s+Maleficence : Pas grand chose a dire, plutot cheap vu le cote niche de l'armure. Bonne base Eva/Armor, ce qui scalera bien avec les nodes evasion qu'on a pris, et fournira un peu d'armure pour les hits qu'on ne manquera pas de se manger. Il boost aussi considerablement le life leech sans investir dans les nodes de leech. Donc c'est cool.
*Boots*: The Blood Dance http://cb.poedb.tw/us/unique.php?n=The+Blood+Dance . Meme avec son rework, un item super interessant dans ce build. Il fournit de la regen de vie, des Frenzy Charges on Kill sans investir dans un generateur, et ses desavantages vont etre offsets par...
*Gloves*: Snakebite http://cb.poedb.tw/us/unique.php?n=Snakebite . Cet item est le Build Unlocker. Sur un full Frenzy Charge, il quasi annule les desavantages de Blood Dance, et applique automatiquement un Poison sur les attaques. Ce qui synergise avec le +Chaos Damage, et le +Damage over Time dans lequel on a investit.

*Off Hand*: Doon Cuebiyari http://cb.poedb.tw/us/unique.php?n=Doon+Cuebiyari . En offhand, il fournira un increased armor qui sera toujours utile, un +cast speed qui servira pour les Warcry et Flame Dash, et donnera la Str qui nous manque cruellement dans l'arbre. Il appliquera aussi un Iron Will lvl 30, qui donne ~60% spell damage, et appliquera la Str en spell damage aussi. En gros, c'est quasi +80% spell damage gratos, qui je l'espere augmentera Flame Dash. C'est pas grand chose, mais toujours appreciable.

*Main Hand*: Si vous etes riches, Bino's Kitchen Knife. C'est LA dague poison par excellence, et son double effet de regen vie on kill sur les ennemis poisoned permet de ne pas investir en life leech. Si vous etes moins riches, vous voudrez probablement une bonne Claw, et aller chercher le cluster claw. Et c'est la que le choix des derniers Skill Points se fait. Si vous avez assez de thunes, vous prendrez Bino + Dagger Cluster a droite, sinon une bonne claw, et le Claw Cluster.

Maintenant, pourquoi ne pas monter vers la witch pour prendre le cluster Life et le cluster Critical Dagger/Claw ? Parce qu'en descendant vers le Duelist a partir du Ranger, on a plus de vie, et plus de Critical Hit Chance en Dual Wield. Et justement, on Dual Wield. Donc pouf, fuck it, je remonte pas la haut, en bas c'est mieux, en plus il fait plus frais, on est a la cool.

J'ai surement oublie des trucs, donc si ca vous parait chelou ou qu'il reste des zones de flou, je viendrai editer/repondre

*Skillgems & colours*
- Helmet: [RRRR] Herald of Ash - Increased AoE - Enduring Cry - Abyssal Cry.
_Ca laisse peu de choix en Helmet. Les Hybride Armour/Eva seront les plus faciles a utiliser, mais roll 4R peut etre penible dessus. Idealement, un Helmet full resist, Life, +defense%_

- Chest: [GRRR] Reave - Multistrike - Melee Phys. Dam - Added Fire Damage. 
_Fortify peut aussi remplacer Added Fire si ca pique trop. (alternative: GGRR, en remplacant Multistrike par Faster_ Attack, si le RNG chroma n'est pas de notre cote)

- Boots: [GGRR] Viper Strike - Faster Attack - Melee Phys Dam - Fortify.
_Fortify ici "obligatoire", dans le sens ou c'est notre skill qui nous servira pour les mono cibles jaunes/boss, donc il faut que le buff soit up 100% du temps._

- Gloves: [GGBB] Grace - Ice Golem - Minion Speed - Minion Damage. 
_Alternative, Blind a la place de Minion Damage, ou Culling, pour un setup [GGGB]_

- Main Hand: [RRB] CWDT - Molten Shell - Vulnerability.  
_Celui dont je suis le moins sur. RRR en CWDT - MS - IC, classique mais toujours efficace. Vulnerability sera alors en spare slot sur le Chest (faudra etre mouleux sur le roll blue)_

- Off Hand (Doon Cuebiyari) : [BBR] Flame Dash - Faster Casting - Increased Burning Damage. (alt: FC > Spell Echo, or Increased Crit Chance, or PCoC)
_A voir comment Flame Dash marchera avec Spell Echo, mais je pense que FC sera plus interessant compte tenu des premiers chiffres de dommages du bidule. Increased Burning Damage fait double dip avec le burning ground. C'est youpi._

Ca laisse 2 slots sur le Chest en attendant les links. Vaal Molten Shell ou Vaal Reave. Voila.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Nice ! Ça commence à bien prendre forme tout ça !  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Et ca c'est pour l'analyse du skill tree de base 

http://cb.poedb.tw/us/skilltree.php?...gum40%3D&url2=

Ca montre qu'on peut etre plutot short en Str/Int, donc on n'hesitera pas a privilegier ces stats sur le matos. Une bonne Agate Amulet sera un excellent compagnon de voyage. Une Rustic Sash peut etre cool, mais sinon une Leather Belt avec des resists sera tout aussi bien.

D'ailleurs niveau resists, l'arbre fourni quelques stats (14%), et il ne faudra pas oublier d'investir dans les anneaux/belt, ainsi que dans le casque, qui sera le seul slot d'armure qui permettra d'equilibrer ces resists.

----------


## Dondy

Rooh les gemmes, je m'étais pas encore spoil mais il y a vraiment des trucs très sympas, par exemple :


Je n'ai pas encore regardé le nouvel arbre, mais si ça permet d'aller chercher Vall pact, Unwavering et co...  ::wub::

----------


## CaMarchePas

La portée est très réduite du coup c'est vraiment à étudier.

Par contre je suis deception, le jewel +1 curse si +60 int dans le range n'est pas revenu.  ::'(:

----------


## Ravine

Bump> j'ai update mon post avec detail des skills et links.

----------


## Zephy

Voila le lien du filtre que Ziggy a fait sur la beta pour les objets , il sera peut etre completé d'ici là 

http://pastebin.com/vVdRcmam

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Vraiment intéressant ton build Ravine. Je suis pas aussi avancé et ça donne des idées.  ::):  Je connaissais pas ces gants !  ::o:  <3

rdj : minion speed/dmg + ice golem, je considérais le golem comme un buff sans plus, pourquoi pas si y a la place.

----------


## chowie

j'ai cru comprendre que l'xp des gemmes à été revue pour la 2.0. Vous savez ce qui se passe pour la ligue standart et les gemmes déjà partiellement montées ? Par exemple, une empower à 1,3M d'xp il y a des risques de se faire empapaouter  ::rolleyes::  ?

----------


## Safo

Je me remets doucement au parfum en regardant ce que donne les "nouveaux" skills (pas ceux de la béta, mais depuis les 6 derniers mois) et ...
... petite question sur lightning tendrils.
Le skill est cool et tout mais au final c'est quoi l’intérêt vs un incinerate qui va faire beaucoup plus mal?  ::o: 
A part shock/crit je ne vois pas trop ...
Ceci dit c'est sans doute suffisant en sois  ::o: 

Quelqu'un pourrait éclairer ma lanterne?
Merci!!

----------


## CaMarchePas

Incinerate est de type projectile, Lightning Tendrils est de type AOE. Du coup pour augmenter la portée Incinerate nécessite +projectile speed et aussi lmp/gmp, mais une seule "colonne" de feu blessera un adversaire avec la 2.0. Lightning tendrils nécessite du boost AOE pour porter plus loin, mais ça reste un cône plus ou moins grand. 

Comme tu le dis aussi incinerate crame mal alors que lightning tendrils shock donc +50% dégâts. Ca devrait être équivalent non ?

----------


## Safo

Qu'est que tu veux dire par "une seule colonne de feu blessera un adversaire avec la 2.0"?

En ce qui concerne l'équivalence des deux skills niveau dégat je n'ai pas l'impression en lisant le forum GGG (incinerate/LT). Je vais tenter le coup et me faire ma propre idée avec un vieux perso haut niveau en standard.

Merci bien en tout cas  ::): 

Sinon pour ceux qui sont sur la béta du patch .. ca donne quoi les nouveaux skills? Sympas?
EDIT: ils ne sont pas dessus ou il y a un NDA? Je ne trouve rien sur Youtube entre autre.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Prochain patch les nouvelles skills, du coup non pas là, lundi je crois.

Pour les "colonne de feu" : si tu as incinerate avec lmp ou gmp tu tires 3 ou 5 colonnes, actuellement chacune blesse la cible devant toi. Après la 2.0 plus de shotgun : les projectiles tirés en même temps ne peuvent blesser la même cible, du coup si t'as lmp/gmp tu couvriras toujours une plus grosse zone, mais pas plus de dégâts.

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain Flame Dash  :Bave:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

La classe Flame Dash oui !
On pourrait ne pas être le 10, le 10, que je puisse y toucher ?!




La quantité de combinaisons devient vraiment affolante. Si je veux m’y recoller, il va falloir du temps pour dérouiller et ingurgiter les nouvelles possibilités.
Vivement les albatros !  :;):  (mais à quel parfum ?)

---------- Post added at 08h48 ---------- Previous post was at 08h26 ----------




> […]
> Sinon pour ceux qui sont sur la béta du patch .. ca donne quoi les nouveaux skills? Sympas?
> EDIT: ils ne sont pas dessus ou il y a un NDA? Je ne trouve rien sur Youtube entre autre.


Il n’y a pas de NDA.
Je n’ai pas eu le temps d’essayer beaucoup de choses mais parmi les refontes, la série des _war cries_ est excellente et bienvenue, notamment pour leurs utilisations spécifiques (offensif, défensif, soutien).
*Abyssal Cry*, par exemple, est excellent en pur offensif et peut se combiner avec les autres effets d’explosion de mobs comme Infernal Blow et les Heralds. Ça permet de belles réactions en chaine, si on aime gérer le délai imposé par rapport à des dommages plus directs.
Les war cries (dont Enduring Cry) ne fonctionnent pas avec CwDT.

*Fortify* (support) donne un buff temporaire qui augmente la résistance (20%) aux (_hits_) (tous types de dommages) - ça ne fonctionne pas sur les DoT. Gros must-have en mêlée.
Je l’avais collé sur Leap Slam que je combinais avec EC on Stun, ça donnait une bonne orientation offensive avec le gain de résistance quand on fonce dans les packs (par ex). Ça ne donnera par ex aucune protection contre le DoT phys du nouveau Blood Rage (passé en phys dmg au lieu de chaos dmg) (non seulement DoT mais ce n’est pas non plus un «hit»).

*Ice Crash* : c’est bonheur mais un peu invasif au niveau visuel et acoustique, surtout quand on a eu la drôle d’idée de se goinfrer d’AoE. Et ça fonctionne en Unarmed (et donc FB legacy ^^ pour faire le con). (c’est bien du contenu Awakening, non ?)

-----

Du coup avec ce sexy Fire Dash, il y a aurait un skill fire dmg qui irait bien avec un Shadow crit dual dagger ? Et peut-être avec Three Dragons ? Innervate ?
Au passage, un double *Call of the Brotherhood* a l’air de permettre quelques bons délires.

Aaaaah ! Ça y est, ça me reprend ! Je me souviens ! C’est bon le tuning avec PoE !! ! Aaaaar…

-----

*@Ravine* : ça a l’air très sympa ton build (je n’ai pas regardé dans le détail (arbre))  ::lol:: . Le combo Snake Bite(connaissais pas)/Blood Dance est très intéressant.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

:haha:  
Mais je fais pas trop le malin, à partir de 15 juillet va falloir que je jongle entre vacances/boulot/retaper-la-nouvelle-baraque-d'un-poto-où-y-a-pas-internet  :Emo:  et poe ...
GGG vont nous égrener les nouvelles skills en vidéo tout le week-end je pense. 
J'espère juste que Frost Blades est un peu plus intéressant qu'une variante d'EK.  ::zzz::

----------


## Ravine

Snakebite est une nouvelle paire de gants sur la beta.
J'ai recup mon Doon Cuebiyari, y'a plus qu'a grinder, et mendier pour la Cherrubim plus tard :D

----------


## Safo

> Prochain patch les nouvelles skills, du coup non pas là, lundi je crois.
> 
> Pour les "colonne de feu" : si tu as incinerate avec lmp ou gmp tu tires 3 ou 5 colonnes, actuellement chacune blesse la cible devant toi. Après la 2.0 plus de shotgun : les projectiles tirés en même temps ne peuvent blesser la même cible, du coup si t'as lmp/gmp tu couvriras toujours une plus grosse zone, mais pas plus de dégâts.


Ah oui  ::o: 
Ca risque de très sérieusement diminué le dps de la chose donc!

---------- Post added at 09h47 ---------- Previous post was at 09h19 ----------

Je verrais bien un build avec frost blade ou ice crash avec flame dash en support et l'unique "Pyre" pour convertir le tout en dégats de feu histoire de se concentrer uniquement sur cet élément.

http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Pyre

Un ajout sympa serait de pouvoir ignite son perso pour gagner en dps via l'autre unique apportant un gros gain de dps lorsqu'on est en feu. 

Ca pourrait marcher à votre avis?
La base semble relativement classique. Par contre pour etre perma ignite il faut travailler un peu le build derrière pour résister à la brulure permanente..

Des suggestions?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Snakebite est une nouvelle paire de gants sur la beta.


Snakebite existe depuis la 1.0.6
http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Snakebite

----------


## Ravine

Snakebite n'est pas une nouvelle paire de gants de la beta.
Donc.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

À ta décharge, c'est vrai qu'on les voit peu utilisé ces gants !

----------


## Ravine

Filtration: un outil pour creer/modifier ses loot filters http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...of_exile_item/

----------


## Safo

> À ta décharge, c'est vrai qu'on les voit peu utilisé ces gants !


J'avais fais un build dot/poison/chaos avec lorsqu'ils étaient sortis. C'était pas trop mal.
Viper strike multistrike + rupture avec mines de poison arrow en sus pour AOE pendant que le perso combat.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Filtration: un outil pour creer/modifier ses loot filters http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...of_exile_item/


Ça a l’air très pratique pour un premier jet. Il manque un petit classement des couleurs (texte, fond, bordure) pour le moment (tout est en bordel) mais ça va surement évoluer.
Ça gère déjà la taille du texte ou pas ? Je ne vois pas d’option sur les screens ?

----------


## Ravine

Pour ma part, je pense partir sur une Ranger PA/MF. Son matos me permettra de leveler mon Dagger/Poison apres, et ca fera un bon perso pour commencer et faire chier tout le monde. (mais moins que Styx ou Amoi qui rolleront surement un CoC/FrostWall, juste pour feter la Saint Penible  ::P:  )

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> (mais moins que Styx ou Amoi qui rolleront surement un CoC/FrostWall, juste pour feter la Saint Penible  )


J'ai pas encore trouver quel build je vais faire au démarrage... mais par la suite, il y aura un Cyclone CoC Discharge, le CoC Frost wall pour le lol, un Fire Nova Mine (voir le Mine SRS) et surement un autre build basé sur les nouvelles skills qui vont arriver. La saint Pénible risque de continuer !  :^_^:

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Ben ouais, ce serait sympa des maps-party Frostwall, Glacial Cascade, Ice Crash ..
On se réchaufferait avec Discharge, Incinerate et des Flames Totems de partout ! Ajoutez un summoner et ses minions mignons, le tout recouvert d'un filtre Sparks, j'en salive d'avance. 
Si en plus le nouvel unique, le gant de Dominus là, pouvait nous gratifier d'un "THE TOUCH OF GOD !" toutes les 10 secondes .. ce serait parfait.  ::ninja::  
J'ai trop hâte.  
Je pense que je vais me faire suivre médicalement pendant la release ( ou alors des vitamines&minéraux par goutte à goutte en intraveineuse), avec la canicule toussa, une crise d'épilepsie pourrait être fatale ..  ::P:

----------


## Safo

Petite question sur la conversion de damage élémentaire dans POE.
Ca fonctionne comment exactement? Genre si j'ai l'item 3 dragons avec glacial cascade, il faut que j'augmente les dégats de froid ou les dégats de feu pour augmenter le dps du skill? Quid des auras/heralds etc?

Merci!

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Voici l'article sur le wiki qui en parle : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Damage_conversion

Par contre pour 3 Dragons c'est différent ! Les dommages élémentaires ne sont pas affectés... C'est juste les statuts élémentaires qui changent simplement ! Donc pour Glacial Cascade, il faut toujours augmenter les dommages de froid... c'est juste que c'est les dommages de froid qui seront utiliser pour calculer les dommages de brûlures et qui les génèreront, ce n'est plus le feu.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Pas relu l'article mais de ce que je me souviens les dégâts sont calculés étape par étape et affecté par les % correspondant et aussi qu'on ne peut pas convertir dans deux sens (si y'a froid=>feu, peut pas y'avoir de feu=>froid).

Du coup si t'as +20% dégâts feu et +20% dégâts glace en utilisant un object qui converti feu en glace, une boule de feu serait d'abord affectée par +20% de feu puis converti en glace et les dégâts convertis reprennent 20% pour la glace.

----------


## Drup

@Safo, @Styx: Sauf que, surprise, le burn c'est toujours du feu, donc les %fire augmentent les brulures. C'est d'ailleurs pour ca que les builds burns sont si violents: les %fire s'appliquent 2 fois.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> @Safo, @Styx: Sauf que, surprise, le burn c'est toujours du feu, donc les %fire augmentent les brulures. C'est d'ailleurs pour ca que les builds burns sont si violents: les %fire s'appliquent 2 fois.


En fait, ça devient plus compliqué que ça ! Les dommages de froid sont quand même utiliser pour le calcul initial des dommages de la brûlure donc l'augmentation des bonus de dommage de froid reste valide... sauf que la brûlure elle-même profite des bonus de dommages de feu, de burn et Over Time dans la suite du calcul des dommages !

En gros, ça montre que 3 Dragons n'est pas très intéressant avec des sorts qui font majoritairement des dommages de froid vu que les calculs sur le statut associé deviennent "bâtard" mi-froid mi-feu... Par contre pour les autres statut, ya pas de soucis !  :;): 

------

Je viens de voir un mec qui vient de se faire Atziri en dual Flame Totem sur la Beta... je pense que finalement je vais me retenter un nouveau bluid Flame Totem au démarrage ! (surtout que le skill tree du mec à quelques détails prêt peut être valide pour un autre build que je voulais tenter au cas ou : Crit Arc)

----------


## Safo

Merci pour ces précisions sur les conversion élém  ::): 
Une dernière petite question cei dit: une fois la conversion d'un élément vers un autre faite, quelle curse faut il utiliser? Celle correspondant à l'élément final j'imagine (après conversion donc)? Genre si j'utilise arc avec 3 dragons, conductivity est inutile. Correct?

@Styx: peux-tu link le build dual totem en question? Ca m'intéresse pas mal pour la suite!
Merci!!

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Ça dépend de ce que tu cherche avec Conductivity ! Si tu l'utilise pour les dommages, tu peux garder avec 3 Dragons sur Arc car les dommages ne changent pas. Par contre, je n'ai pas réussi à trouver une réponse clair sur les forums sur l'application des chances de statuts élémentaires liées aux curses avec 3D... Pour le coup, j'ai tendance à préférer Elemental Weakness comme curse de base car on est souvent amené à avoir plusieurs types de dommages élémentaires combinés... et en groupe ça fait plaisir à la plupart des gens !  :;): 

Pour le build Flame Totem, je l'ai juste vu sur Twitch... il n'y pas encore de sujet sur le forum. J'ai juste son arbre des passifs : http://cb.poedb.tw/us/passive-skill-...uMNiBuD8Q7fLjK. 
C'est un build Crit Flame Totem assez simple avec deux armes qui ont du Spell Damage, Crit spell, Flat elem damage, Crit Multi. Il a juste Maligaro's Virtuosity comme unique. Et les links sur son armure sont Flame Totem - Faster Casting - Faster Projectile - Add Lightning Damage (pour le shock) et Increase Crit Chance ou multiplier (je sais plus).

----------


## Ravine

J'ai loote coup sur coup Daresso's Defiance et Lightning Coil. Je suis un peu degoute que ca disparaisse a la fin de la beta :D

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

T'inquiète ! Dés demain ça aura disparu !  ::P:

----------


## Safo

> Ça dépend de ce que tu cherche avec Conductivity ! Si tu l'utilise pour les dommages, tu peux garder avec 3 Dragons sur Arc car les dommages ne changent pas. Par contre, je n'ai pas réussi à trouver une réponse clair sur les forums sur l'application des chances de statuts élémentaires liées aux curses avec 3D... Pour le coup, j'ai tendance à préférer Elemental Weakness comme curse de base car on est souvent amené à avoir plusieurs types de dommages élémentaires combinés... et en groupe ça fait plaisir à la plupart des gens !


Comment ca les dommages ne changent pas? Arc devient un skill de froid via 3 dragons  ::o: 
Du coup Conductivity ne fonctionne plus ...si?!




> Pour le build Flame Totem, je l'ai juste vu sur Twitch... il n'y pas encore de sujet sur le forum. J'ai juste son arbre des passifs : http://cb.poedb.tw/us/passive-skill-...uMNiBuD8Q7fLjK. 
> C'est un build Crit Flame Totem assez simple avec deux armes qui ont du Spell Damage, Crit spell, Flat elem damage, Crit Multi. Il a juste Maligaro's Virtuosity comme unique. Et les links sur son armure sont Flame Totem - Faster Casting - Faster Projectile - Add Lightning Damage (pour le shock) et Increase Crit Chance ou multiplier (je sais plus).


Super!!

Merci  ::):

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Comment ca les dommages ne changent pas? Arc devient un skill de froid via 3 dragons


Je n'ai jamais dit qu'Arc devenait une skill de froid ! Comme le dit très bien la description de l'objet, 3 Dragons ne change pas du tout le type d'élément mais juste le statut élémentaire appliqué.
Dans le cas d'Arc qui fait des dommages de foudre :
- sans 3D, Arc fait des dommages de foudre et à des chances d'appliquer le statut élémentaire "Shock"
- avec 3D, Arc fait toujours des dommages de foudre et mais à des chances d'appliquer le statut élémentaire "Freeze"

C'est là ton erreur de compréhension ! Ce n'est pas la nature des dommages qui change, c'est juste le statut élémentaire associé qui change.

----------


## Safo

Aaaaaaah oui effectivement  ::o: 
Ca change tout!

Merci beaucoup pour ces précisions  ::): 

Mais du coup question qui en découle: si je prend un passif qui augmente les chances de shock, ca ne fonctionne plus sur arc par contre?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Mais du coup question qui en découle: si je prend un passif qui augmente les chances de shock, ca ne fonctionne plus sur arc par contre?


C'est ça ! Par contre, les passifs qui augmentent les chances de Freeze vont s'appliquer sur Arc vu que c'est le nouveau statut lié aux dommages de foudre.

À noter : avec 3D, le statut Chill disparait vu que les dommages de foudre ne garde que la possibilité de Freeze... sauf avec le passif Fingers of Frost qui rend les ennemis Chill après leur dé-freeze.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Pas trop fait gaffe si c'était déjà passé ici, auquel cas, petit rappel à propos : PoE Aura Calculator Beta.
Histoire de s'amuser au bureau.

----------


## Safo

> C'est ça ! Par contre, les passifs qui augmentent les chances de Freeze vont s'appliquer sur Arc vu que c'est le nouveau statut lié aux dommages de foudre.
> 
> À noter : avec 3D, le statut Chill disparait vu que les dommages de foudre ne garde que la possibilité de Freeze... sauf avec le passif Fingers of Frost qui rend les ennemis Chill après leur dé-freeze.


Ok, je note.
Merci beaucoup pour ces précisions, j'avoue que ca change pas mal la donne du coup  ::):

----------


## Drup

@Styx: c'est ce que je voulais dire, oui. Note que les %elemental vont bel et bien "douple dip", même avec three-dragons.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Pas d'idées de build pour la sortie de The Awakening ? Pas de problème j'ai ce qu'il vous faut !

poe build roulette
 ::lol:: 

Made with love in Quebec City ^^

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Excellent ! J'ai eu MoM, Vaal Pact avec Shield Charge en main skill !  :^_^:

----------


## fadox

ça fait mal au cul XD
Mais c'était pour la science^^ et puis avec les nerfs en pagaille à venir osef...

----------


## Kamikaze

Après mon Marauder flicker/cyclone en HC (lvl 83) je me suis monté une Witch Summoner Spectre jusqu'aux maps en 2 jours (en HC toujours).

Les spectres sont violents c'est dingue, ils arrachent trop de vie, ils sont pas très résistants surtout face aux boss mais une fois les maps atteintes ils peuvent recevoir de bons coups et il font très mal, la vitesse de clean est élevée.

J'alterne entre Flame Sentinel et Undying Alchemist, les alchemists montent haut en dps mais sont moins résistants.

J'ai dégoté un Vis Mortis pour 6 ex soit toute ma fortune et je joue donc 4 spectres et 8 zombies, le build tourne très bien.

Pour l'instant j'ai Aurumvorax en main hand mais je compte jouer Mon'tregul's Grasp.

Le seul souci c'est qu'avec Mon'tregul, Vis Mortis, Bones of Ullr et Sidhebreath il me reste que la belt, les deux rings, le casque et les gants pour la défense :/

Sidhebreath peut potentiellement sauter si je vois que c'est jouable sans, mais le buff est considérable. J'ai pas encore trop testé les Evangelists, faudra voir ce que ça donne mais mes quelques essais avec sont pas convaincants. Les dps ne suivent pas, peut-être qu'avec 5 ou 6 link c'est mieux, j'ai que 4 pour l'instant.

Build très sympa en tout cas, jouable pour pas cher du tout (Vis Mortis sert à pas grand chose à part le fun d'avoir 4 spectres, seul Bones of Ullr est indispensable).

J'ai atteint très vite les maps avec, le gameplay est cool mais ça manque de place dans la barre de talent, faut bien gérer convocation, bone offering et les curse. Je vais passer en dual curse je pense mais pour l'instant objectif bourrage de vie dans le passive tree, j'ai que 2,8 k de vie et 1 k energy shield.

Le build galère légèrement quand on a pas de bons spectres mais c'est un setup à faire pour pouvoir jouer peinard (se rendre la ou y'a les bons spectres et monter son armée!)

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Excellent ! J'ai eu MoM, Vaal Pact avec Shield Charge en main skill !


 :haha:  Shield Charge ! 
J'ai eu http://poebuildroulette.github.io/?k...5&mainSkill=16 
Je sais pas si c'est mieux.  :^_^: 

Bon ben maintenant faut partir là-dessus ..  ::O:  
 ::ninja::

----------


## Orhin

> J'ai pas encore trop testé les Evangelists, faudra voir ce que ça donne mais mes quelques essais avec sont pas convaincants. Les dps ne suivent pas, peut-être qu'avec 5 ou 6 link c'est mieux, j'ai que 4 pour l'instant.


 Les evangelist c'est très bourrin, par contre ça change assez des autres spectres niveau build.
Perso, je les mets sur une tabula rasa (la perte de résistance est compensée par les 4 bulles anti projectiles) avec : minion damage + increased duration + increased area of effect + concentrated effect + added fire damage (leur spell c'est du physical de base)
Et en malédiction je pars sur Vulnerability qui du coup sert pour mes zonzons/squelettes ET les spell des evangelists.

----------


## Safo

Des gens jouent des builds Discharge récents?
J'ai ressortis mon vieux Vols Protector/Vols Devotion/Void Battery qui peut littéralement chain les discharge et c'est toujours aussi jouissif.

Cependant, le coeur du build est Vols Devotion (pour spam Discharge via charges "infinies") qui, il me semble, n'est plus dispo hors league Standard. Du coup il y a des trucs sympa qui se font autour de Discharge ces temps-ci?
Ca se joue comment autrement?
J'ai vu du cyclone coc discarge sympatoche. Ca semble assez honéreux par contre..

Merci!!


EDIT:
Je viens de voir cette page sinon:
http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Zan...r_Cartographer

C'est quoi le délire avec Zana? On peut rééllement avoir tous ces uniques moyennant chaos une fois le NPC level dans n'importe quelle league?!  ::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ca tombe très rarement les uniques avec les maitres

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Pas d'idées de build pour la sortie de The Awakening ? Pas de problème j'ai ce qu'il vous faut !
> 
> poe build roulette
> 
> 
> Made with love in Quebec City ^^


Ghost reaver + Point blank, ok ça peut le faire. 
Main skill : Cyclone ! :D

---------- Post added at 07h38 ---------- Previous post was at 07h36 ----------

Petit lien trouvé sur JH à l'instant : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1302066

Naplus d'eternal orbs ou reviendront ou pas ou plus souvent ou différemment ou rien.

----------


## Flibustier

Les orbes Eternal sont legacy....
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1302066
J'aurais préféré qu'elles ne droppent plus en standard mais uniquement lors des leagues temporaires. Je vois ça comme une tentative de destruction des armes mirror all max et donc de casser la fortune de quelques joueurs qui tiennent le marché (les sommes sont énormes, égales à l'accumulation de 3 ans de jeu). Du coup, beaucoup de joueurs passent à coté des leagues pour garder et faire fructifier leur fortune.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ça veut dire que les riches ne feront plus de matos mirror-worthy à la chaine et que la ligue Standard sentira encore plus la poubelle ?

Bon, je ne saisi pas les subtilités de la chose mais ça semble être une bonne chose. Ça ne servait qu’à reroll du Regal à Exalted non ?

----------


## Safo

> Ca tombe très rarement les uniques avec les maitres


Mais c'est à dire? Ca fonctionne comment?
Quand tu vas lui parler, elle a la possibilité d'avoir un unique dans son shop, c'est ca?

----------


## Ravine

C'est ca. Mais il faut que le master soit lvl 8.

Voll's Devotion va retomber. Elle est dans les Divinations Cards, Volls Devotion Corrupted. http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/The_Brittle_Emperor

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ca tombe très rarement les uniques avec les maitres


Les jours où je n'ai pas d'unique en faisant ma tournée de masters lvl8 eux sont rares, les uniques ne le sont pas, mais pas du tout.

Par contre la rareté des uniques est grosso merdo la même que pour le loot : tu auras 99% d'uniques "de merde" qui ne valent pas leurs prix en chaos.

----------


## chowie

Si vous faites vos quêtes de master quotidiennement (même en abandonnant la quête pour aller très vite ça marche, ça ré-initialise le shop), Les bons uniques tombent quand même régulièrement. 
En vrac j'ai déjà eu un crown of eyes, plusieurs alpha's howl, un rat's nest, un thief's torment, un pledge of hand et d'autres

----------


## Safo

C'est à dire? Tu check le shop du master, tu fais la quete, tu recheck le shop? Et ensuite rebelote pour les autres maitres?

----------


## CaMarchePas

L'inventaire des masters change en faisant sa daily, qu'elle soit réussie, échouée ou abandonnée. Tu invites le master, tu lances sa quête, tu la finis d'une façon ou d'une autre, tu vérifies son inventaire, tu le vires, t'invites le suivant. 

Généralement je garde Zana dans la planque, je log un perso qui gère vagan sans jamais creuver (il peut piquer et donc perte d'xp) qui est à l'acte 3, j'invite vagan et vorici, je fais vagan et le vire, je change de perso, en prenant le perso avec lequel j'xp (étant donné que les zones des masters 8 sont lvl75+) j'invite les deux masters de l'acte 1 ou 2 selon où est le perso, je fais leur quête, les vire, prend les masters de l'autre acte et les vire, puis Zana.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1302121



> Alienware have generously provided two Alienware 17 Gaming Laptops for the first Path of Exile players to kill the end boss of our expansion The Awakening that launches this coming weekend.


C'est con je serai pas dispo ce week-end.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon je me renseigne un peu, je regarde un peu Twitch, les forums. 
Et ce qu'il en ressort c'est que beaucoup vont leveller avec Flame Totem qui est complètement op atm. Dispo lvl2 Flame Totem ..
A moins qu'il y ai un nerf à la release ou même lors ce patch beta attendu.
Particulièrement si on montes un wander ou un bow. Pas obligé hein mais c'est totalement safe et ça va très vite.
A suivre.
D'ailleurs voici une liste intéressante qui résume l'état du jeu pour la release, faite en live là, par Angryaa :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...3j0/edit?pli=1

Blood Rage, frenzy Charges buff .. miam.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Et Vendredi je serais en train de me faire une grosse soirée avec des potes de jeux d'Eve Online... Je mettrais mon t shirt PoE the Awakening quand même pour l'occasion ! Et puis c'est pas comme si on espérait arriver au niveau des tarés du rush... J'estime déjà le level des gars Samedi matin (10h) autour du lvl 75-80 easy !  :nawak:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Vendredi 7h je suis en congé pour quasi un mois. 

Et le 1337 skill c'est d'avoir posé ces congés y'a 7 mois !  :B):

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Vendredi 7h je suis en congé pour quasi un mois. 
> 
> Et le 1337 skill c'est d'avoir posé ces congés y'a 7 mois !


GG ! Pour ma part, je serais en vacances la semaine d'après pour 1 mois donc ça va aussi au niveau timing ! NO-LIFE mode incoming !  ::P:

----------


## Bathory

Y'a une guilde CPC ou quelque chose du genre sur le jeu ? Je compte refaire un perso et ça serait chouette d'être en duo ou plus.

----------


## Ravine

On a une guilde. Si tu joues sur le standard, les reguliers pourront t'ajouter. On a juste besoin du nom d'un de tes persos.

----------


## Safo

> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1302121
> 
> 
> C'est con je serai pas dispo ce week-end. 
> 
> Sinon je me renseigne un peu, je regarde un peu Twitch, les forums. 
> Et ce qu'il en ressort c'est que beaucoup vont leveller avec Flame Totem qui est complètement op atm. Dispo lvl2 Flame Totem ..
> A moins qu'il y ai un nerf à la release ou même lors ce patch beta attendu.
> Particulièrement si on montes un wander ou un bow. Pas obligé hein mais c'est totalement safe et ça va très vite.
> ...


Intéressant.
Mais ca reste l'avis du mec j'ai envie de dire. A moins qu'il ait testé TOUS les builds possibles et imaginables avec les skills du jeu...

----------


## Bathory

> On a une guilde. Si tu joues sur le standard, les reguliers pourront t'ajouter. On a juste besoin du nom d'un de tes persos.


 Plutôt un mec du hardcore en général mais vu que j'ai pas joué au jeu depuis super longtemps on va reprendre en soft.

Arzvhaelig sinon pour un perso au pif.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Intéressant.
> Mais ca reste l'avis du mec j'ai envie de dire. A moins qu'il ait testé TOUS les builds possibles et imaginables avec les skills du jeu...


C'est qu'un avis mais il reste bien détaillé quand même avec des comparatifs à ce qu'on a actuellement, donc ça aiguille bien si tu n'as pas testé toi même des trucs. Bien sur il ne peut pas savoir toutes les combos qu'on peut trouver et qui s'avèreraient plus efficaces. 

Dans le doc on peut lire :



> Energy Shield now has a recharge delay of only 1 second, recharge amount rebalanced to compensate. Eldritch Battery now changed to apply Energy Shield to Mana instead of Life (instead of converting Energy Shield to Mana).


J'avais pas entendu parlé de ça... quelqu'un a testé ES pour voir la différence de vitesse de regen ? Par ce qu'avec une seconde de base au lieu de 6 pour le début du rechargement... c'est mieux que ce qu'on peut avoir au mieux avec passifs et stuffs actuellement, à voir avec la vitesse de regen et si les autres options n'ont pas bougées (ceinture qui divise par deux, passifs... ).

----------


## Orhin

Bon c'est décidé, je me teste un build Wild Hit - Elemental Equilibirum à la sortie.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> J'avais pas entendu parlé de ça... quelqu'un a testé ES pour voir la différence de vitesse de regen ? Par ce qu'avec une seconde de base au lieu de 6 pour le début du rechargement... c'est mieux que ce qu'on peut avoir au mieux avec passifs et stuffs actuellement, à voir avec la vitesse de regen et si les autres options n'ont pas bougées (ceinture qui divise par deux, passifs... ).


Je ne me rappelle pas sur mes autres builds mais sur la vidéo de mon build Fire Nova Mine, j'ai pu voir que l'ES/Mana remontait après 2 secondes... (je ne sais plus si lors de la vidéo, j'avais déjà pris ou non le node de regen delay à coté d'EB ).

----------


## Kamikaze

> On a une guilde. *Si tu joues sur le standard*, les reguliers pourront t'ajouter. On a juste besoin du nom d'un de tes persos.


Oh la oh la monsieur on se calme.

Ça fait 3 semaines que le PILIER sur le jeu c'est bibi en hardcore alors du calme les mous core HEIN

Viens en hardcore Bathory fais pas le peureux§§§

---------- Post added at 20h36 ---------- Previous post was at 20h29 ----------

Ah ouais mais j'ai pas les droits pour ajouter un mec merde j'oublie à chaque fois 


 :Emo:

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Avec le Lockstep, plus d'excuses, je tenterai de monter un perso Harcore/Tempest. Mais un peu plus tard, une fois testées certaines skills, vu les nouveaux boss + les caps, les raccourcis de l'Acte IV. Après avoir tâté le terrain quoi.
Warbands me fait plus envie, pour découvrir l'Acte IV merciless ce sera idéal.
Quand au standard, HC ou pas, j'y mets plus les pieds depuis ... avec reset de tous les skills tree, y aura de quoi s'amuser, mais nan, je repars sur les leagues.

Tiens d'ailleurs, pour les riches, je crois qu'on en a pas parlé ici mais les Regals Orbs ne dropperont plus, fini. Sur tout le jeu.
Je sais pas trop ce que ça implique, j'ai jamais eu suffisamment de currencies pour trade à haut niveau.

Quand au doc Google des changements à noter sur la release, elle appelle à commentaires, évidemment. Mais ça semble une bonne base.

----------


## Ravine

Par standard j'entends le live realm, en opposition a la beta (je peux pas switch facilement entre les deux sans me taper le dl du client dans Steam)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> ...mais les Regals Orbs ne dropperont plus, fini. Sur tout le jeu.


C'est des Eternals Orbs dont il s'agit. D'ailleurs, je garderais l'unique que j'ai dropper bien au chaud !  :;):

----------


## Ravine

> Avec le Lockstep, plus d'excuses, je tenterai de monter un perso Harcore/Tempest. Mais un peu plus tard, une fois testées certaines skills, vu les nouveaux boss + les caps, les raccourcis de l'Acte IV. Après avoir tâté le terrain quoi.
> Warbands me fait plus envie, pour découvrir l'Acte IV merciless ce sera idéal.
> Quand au standard, HC ou pas, j'y mets plus les pieds depuis ... avec reset de tous les skills tree, y aura de quoi s'amuser, mais nan, je repars sur les leagues.
> 
> Tiens d'ailleurs, pour les riches, je crois qu'on en a pas parlé ici mais les *Regals* Orbs ne dropperont plus, fini. Sur tout le jeu.
> Je sais pas trop ce que ça implique, j'ai jamais eu suffisamment de currencies pour trade à haut niveau.
> 
> Quand au doc Google des changements à noter sur la release, elle appelle à commentaires, évidemment. Mais ça semble une bonne base.


Eternal orbs. Les regals sont necessaires pour augmenter les objets de magique a rare. Les Eternals ne servaient qu'a faire une sauvegarde d'un objet avant de tenter une modif.
Dans l'ordre c'est white > transmut > augment > regal > exalt

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Eternal Eternal oui ! My bad, me suis pas relu. Merci de reprendre.
Bon, osef pour ma part. J'en ai peu eu l'usage. Voir pas du tout je crois. 
 ::P: 
Je me demande si j'en ai pas un qui traine en standard, faut que je check.

Edit : ah merde, y a que Magma Orb comme skill dispo avec le patch beta.  :tired: 
Il applique surtout la fin de l'Acte IV. Mais rhaaaaa je voulais essayer Frost Blades cette semaine !
Pff

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je fais un maraudeur vite fait sur la béta pour aller voir un peu les nouveaux boss et m'y prépaprer un chouilla surtout si je commence en HC (pas encore décidé si je fais d'abord un SC ou direct HC).

En lisant les Karui Carvings acte 1 mon perso fait des commentaires à la fin de la lecture, ça y était déjà ça ? (genre après celui de mud flats il dit "That is not what Elders told us" et après celui de The Ledge "When bones walk, they are not karui" )

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Hmm je peux pas dire ça fait bien longtemps que j'ai pas touché au Marauder. Si c'est le cas c'est une bonne nouvelle, histoire d'insuffler un peu plus de vie au perso.  ::): 

Sinon :
Challenges for Warbands and Tempest.

----------


## CaMarchePas

A voir la rareté de certains uniques, si abordable je vise le 8/8 cette fois !

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Collectionner les cartes c'était prévisible. Vraiment une bonne idée ces cartes, ça va pousser aux échanges et à trade.

Sinon nerf de Blood Rage. Les Flicker Striker se mangent les doigts : 
http://imgur.com/t7sz2qI

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais pas si étonnant ce nerf de flicker malheureusement. Perso je prévoyais de jouer infinite flicker à la sortie mais clairement c'est trop puissant.

J'ai joué le build plusieurs fois, même en lvling et même avant le lockstep et les dégâts sont simplement trop violents pour pas cher. Et j'ai jamais eu de 5 link ou de gear vraiment dingue.

Avec le lockstep ça devenait trop facile de rusher le jeu pour pas cher.

Après le truc un peu débile c'est que les builds qui en abusaient autrement qu'avec Flicker vont pas spécialement sentir le nerf à mon avis.

Sinon il reste Frenzy et Poacher's Mark qui me suffiront pour faire du infinite flicker

----------


## Amoilesmobs

C'est marrant mais j'ai jamais imaginé que Flicker soit si puissant. Peut-être parce que ce skill me donnait mal à la tête rien qu'à le regarder. J'avais pas cherché plus loin.
Mais oui il se dit que ce sera toujours possible, Blood Dance de mises, par contre Blood Rage en soi hmm qui va l'utiliser vraiment ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Sans le lockstep c'était un peu chaud à jouer mais ma connexion suffisait pour monter en merciless easy sans me fouler (50 ms de ping plutot constant).

J'ai testé qu'en 2H axe avec multistrike à chaque fois. Le DPS est insane, même les boss se font martyriser une fois que tu as stack plein de Frenzy.

Avec le lockstep le skill est encore plus puissant. Flicker Strike protège bien l'air de rien, je me faisais rarement toucher par les mobs vu que je changer tout le temps de place avec une attaque speed démente grace aux frenzy. 

C'était pas si ultime non plus mais ça te permet de Rush jusqu'aux maps avec des gears moyens. Et j'ai toujours joué en HC les sois-disant morts avec ce build sont pas si fréquentes. Le vrai point bloquant c'est le moment ou tu peux plus tuer un mob assez vite, la le build ralenti et il faut accumuler les dps pour pouvoir continuer à le jouer.

Je pense pas que ce soit la mécanique la plus broken mais ça reste un nerf assez logique vu la facilité du setup pour avoir des dps dingues, on verra si ça reste de toute façon, les gens ont pas l'air content du nerf, on attend la réponse de GGG  ::o:

----------


## Ravine

Ice Bite est ton ami. C'est une gemme de support tres puissante pour peu que tu fasses un minimum de degats de froid, et avec les gros packs vers la fin du jeu, tu es toujours full frenzy.

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai pu tester mon build de 65 a 71 et il est vraiment tres cool. Voila. Je voulais me passer un peu de pommade. Je vais aussi faire quelques modifications, et puis j'essaierai de poster une version actualisee du build plus tard. (Et putain le Bino c'est une dagger de malade... La regen est juste monstrueuse)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Oh putain ! Juste avant d'aller au boulot j'ai vu le Twitch d'un mec qui était dans la fin de l'Acte 4 et il venait d'arriver sur Uber-Piety... Au début Piety réagi pas trop et tout d'un coup c'est Piety en mode "I'm firing LAZOR !!!!" avec du tourbi lol en bonus genre Tourbi-Lazor ! Je ne sais pas en quel difficulté était le mec mais en Cyclone le mec a voulu tenter un petit contact... presque insta-kill avec 2,2K vie !  ::o:   J'avais presque l'impression qu'il était dans un shmup !  ::P:

----------


## Safo

Pas vraiment un souci le nerf des builds flicker via blood rage.
Il y a d'autres moyens d'arriver au meme resultat sans ca.

Pas plus tard qu'hier soir justement (concours de circonstances, je ne savais pas pour le nerf  ::o: ), j'ai testé un build infinite flicker via Oro's sacrifice avec les bagues uniques qui vont bien (je n'ai plus leurs noms en tete) pour perma ignite.
Bah ca dépote sévère et il n'y a aucunement besoin de blood rage.
Le build est un peu plus recherché qu'un bete flicker et au final est quasi plus efficace sauf quand on se bouffe du résist feu (ceci dit, avec des conversions de dégats élem ca doit le faire. Mais je n'ai pas poussé jusque là).

Bref du coup, flicker, multristrike, splash damage et added fire damage de mise et ca passe crème.

----------


## Ravine

Pyre ? Si c'est Pyre n'hesite pas a faire tourner Hatred pour plus de fun.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Pour les curieux, voici la liste des boss fight de la fin de l'acte 4 avec les vidéos qui vont bien ! SPOILER ALERT : https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...fights_videos/ Certains combats ont l'air bien violent...  ::P: 

---

Je viens de voir le combat 

Spoiler Alert! 


contre Malachai... putain, le mec qui va arriver à se le faire en premier en HC merciless il l'aura mérité son Labtop ! Déjà sur la vidéo, le mec met 15 min en normal pour se le faire !  :WTF:

----------


## Zephy

En voyant Malachai  sur les stream , il l'a l'air un peu trop cheaté :D

----------


## CaMarchePas

J'ai pas regardé pour pas me spoiler, je viens de finir ce qu'on avait déjà de l'acte 4 et j'ai commencé Belly of the beast... Bah déjà les deux boss pour le canon me font toujours aussi mal, alors que je suis un sac à pv + regen + armure + max rez, en normal... Mais le premier big boss que j'ai rencontré ensuite 

Spoiler Alert! 


Uber Piety BITCH

 nan mais sérieux, je veux pas la voir en HC, mais genre pas du tout ! Je continue mon chemin tout à l'heure, mais ça me fait TRES peur pour du hc... va falloir grouper et jouer intelligemment !  ::o:

----------


## Ravine

Je me retiens de lancer la beta pour pas me garder quelques surprises pour la release vendredi soir.

Du coup j'ai ecris un haiku
"Oh putain j'ai hate.
J'ai tellement putain de hate.
Clairement tres hate."

Mon build Dagger va me couter un bras mais j'ai bon espoir. Et j'ai hate.
Vous n'avez pas hate vous? Parce que moi si.

----------


## Zephy

Un build qui a l'air tres interessant aussi , le build Crit Ball Lightning version totem , idéal pour du leveling , ou pour de la map , à voir 

http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1262292  ( pas à jour encore )

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Ahah CMP ! T'as vu ? C'est immonde !  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ahah CMP ! T'as vu ? C'est immonde !


Immonde c'est pas le terme.

Dominus avait l'air immonde quand il est arrivé, mais on sait s'y prendre avec maintenant, même facilement, même en map 78, même avec pas mal de mods sur la map.

Les 3 premiers boss sont du même calibre je trouve, faut faire gaffe, et ça pique, mais ça passe. Mais le quatrième dont j'ai spoilé le nom le message d'avant... Ben face à celui là Dominus c'est un chaton, du coup je suis très inquiet pour les suivants, et pour jouer en HC...

ps : j'y retourne quand même, et je lance mumble, si y'en a qui veulent avoir peur par mes spoils !

----------


## Drup

Si j'ai l'occasion de jouer (pas sur) je jouerais ele ranged, soit kinetic blast, soit split arrow. Je pense qu'il y a moyen d'exploiter mantra of fire de façon très sympathique, faut juste trouver ce qui donne le plus de multiplicateur.

----------


## Dirian

Ohmerdeohmerdeohmerde, j'ai toujours pas de build pour vendredi, c'est horrible.

----------


## Bathory

Moi non plus, je suis perdu.

----------


## Ravine

Venez on se fait tous des Poison Arrow MF'er comme premier persos.

Sinon EK Crit est vraiment fun a jouer, le seul unique "obligatoire" c'est Voll's Protector. C'est ce que jouais avant de monter mon Reave/DoT http://cb.poedb.tw/us/passive-skill-...NU9HEdTzW5pys=
avec EK + Spell Echo + Phys to Lightning + Ice Bite + Innervate / Hatred + Herald of Thunder + Herald of Ice / Eldritch Battery 

Ca pompe la mana comme pas deux, mais c'est vraiment bourrin. (Par contre je me faisais decouper, vu que je n'ai aps trouve d'amulette +1 curse, et que je n'avais pas trouve les bottes +1 curse http://cb.poedb.tw/us/unique.php?n=Windscream - l'idee derriere etant de degager Voll's pour une meilleure protection, et coller Assassin's Mark / Warlord's Mark en Curse on Hit)

---------- Post added at 20h47 ---------- Previous post was at 20h20 ----------

Sinon plein d'inspiration la : http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...ying_upon_20s/

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Je me retiens de lancer la beta pour pas me garder quelques surprises pour la release vendredi soir.
> 
> Du coup j'ai ecris un haiku
> "Oh putain j'ai hate.
> J'ai tellement putain de hate.
> Clairement tres hate."
> 
> Mon build Dagger va me couter un bras mais j'ai bon espoir. Et j'ai hate.
> Vous n'avez pas hate vous? Parce que moi si.


 :^_^:  
J'ai craqué.  :Emo:  Pas de Frost Blades tant pis, je pars avec Kinetic Blast (jamais essayé, la pauvre excuse) vers l'Acte 4. 
Mais c'est aussi parce que je suis pas sûr d'être là à 100% la semaine prochaine. 
J'espère être là Vendredi, je viendrai voir le mumble auquel cas.  ::): 
Et j'ai eu ma 1ere carte en normal acte 3 ! yeaw !
D'ailleurs moi aussi le Bino va me faire de l’œil.  ::rolleyes:: 

Patch Beta, Chris s'y met lui-même ^^ :



> This is my first patch for the beta that I made myself (I normally do ones for the live realm). I hope I don't break it. 
> 
>     Fixed a bug where killing 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Malachai
> 
> ...


https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1303159

----------


## fadox

> Les orbes Eternal sont legacy....


GGG, alors un mec paie pour une divination card qui en file, mais peu de temps après ils les enlèvent sans être sûre que ce sera pour toujours  ::XD:: , ça montre à quel point leurs décisions sont murement réfléchie...





> Je vois ça comme une tentative de destruction des armes mirror all max et donc de casser la fortune de quelques joueurs qui tiennent le marché


Les crafts ne sont presque jamais rentable, c'est pas pour rien que le joueur le plus riche du jeu ne craft pas (il a bien un mirror service, mais c'est avec des originaux qu'il a racheté..)

Pour ce qui est des perf 6*t1 sur les nouvelles bases, je donne pas une semaine après la maj pour qu'ils soient dispos (du moins si elles amènent plus que ce qui existe), ça fait des mois que les tops crafters achètent en masse des eternals, les seules chose qui vont changer c'est le prix du mirror qui vas probablement baisser, par ce que les fees pour les copies vont augmenter violemment et passer de 50ex-100ex@150ex-500ex+. 

Les fees des anneaux/amu mirror worth existants vont exploser et à terme le prix des copies en circulation vas aussi augmenter, vu qu'ils ont souvent plusieurs imprints et ceux ci vont devenir uber legacy XD.

Pour les bases d'armes/amu/matos mf existant, elles resteront les meilleurs malgré les nouveaux tiers  ::XD:: , vu que personne ne vas balancer 6000+ex en craft pour un gain de 5-10% (à moins d'un drop miraculeux ou yolo ex des enfers, yaura jamais de loath bane/glyph mark/foe bite 2.0++....)

Du grand GGG comme d'hab, les riches le deviendront encore plus et les autres peuvent aller se faire foutre, parce que brute force crafting mis à part, des tas de gens utilisent les eternals pour sauvegarder des off-colors, ça revient moins que des chromes quand on utilise la même chest sur plusieurs perso... 

Le seul bon point que je vois, c'est pour le clampin de base qui drop un 4*t1, il sera beaucoup plus tenter de le yolo ex dans l’espoir de toucher le jackpot voir ptet lancer un mirror service même si il a 2t2 voir t3.




> Du coup, beaucoup de joueurs passent à coté des leagues pour garder et faire fructifier leur fortune.


La plupart en ont rien à carré des ligues, pour des tas de raisons autres, envie d'avoir un but à long terme (min-maxer au poil de cul, faire un lvl100), la flemme de reroll pour jouer avec 3 ajouts souvent un peu naze, pas le temps de nolifer pendant 3 mois avoir le temps d'être hl, ect...

----------


## Ravine

Je joue pour taper des monstres et faire des builds et me faire taper. Du coup j'ai vraiment du mal a comprendre l'amassage de currencies. Ca leur sert a quoi au final d'avoir plein de "thunes" in game?
Parce qu'autant avoir plein de sous dans la vraie vie je pige, autant dans un jeu ou tu ne peux pas convertir ton temps de jeu en vraie argent de la realite veritable, je reste perplexe*.



*(a noter que j'aurais pu faire un superbe jeu de mot avec perPLEX et le transfert ingame cash <> argent reel, mais a part Styx, ca ne va parler a personne).

----------


## fadox

> Je joue pour taper des monstres et faire des builds et me faire taper. Du coup j'ai vraiment du mal a comprendre l'amassage de currencies.


Chacun, vois midi à sa porte, yen a qui s'amusent à faire des tours de circuit avec une renaut mégane pendant que d'autre veulent des formule 1  :;): 




> Ca leur sert a quoi au final d'avoir plein de "thunes" in game?


Créer/se payer le meilleur matos pour min-maxer au poil de cul, avoir un dps à 6 chiffres sans jouer un coc de merde et en étant viable, à avoir un montant de vie/es à 5 chiffres, tester des combinaisons improbables ect




> autant dans un jeu ou tu ne peux pas convertir ton temps de jeu en vraie argent de la realite veritable, je reste perplexe*.


Vas dire ça aux gold seller chinois, d'ailleurs un pote qui a rage quit à la 1.3 s'est payé une carte graphique en lâchant sont matos^^, suffit de trouver un demeuré prêt à payer...

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> *(a noter que j'aurais pu faire un superbe jeu de mot avec perPLEX et le transfert ingame cash <> argent reel, mais a part Styx, ca ne va parler a personne).


 :;):

----------


## Ravine

le transfert in game <> real money etait sous entendu "de facon legale".

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> le transfert in game <> real money etait sous entendu "de facon legale".


J'avais réussi à faire tourner mon compte pendant 1,5 - 2 ans juste avec les Isk accumulés au cours de ma période de jeu !  :Cigare:

----------


## Drup

> *(a noter que j'aurais pu faire un superbe jeu de mot avec perPLEX et le transfert ingame cash <> argent reel, mais a part Styx, ca ne va parler a personne).


Si si.  :;):

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Il y aurait donc plus d'Evien ou ex-Evien sur PoE qu'on ne le pense !  ::P:

----------


## Ifit

Vous auriez un lien vers les buffs/nerfs des gems en 2.0 svp ?
 J'avais vu un lien sur reddit mais impossible de remettre la main dessus.

----------


## Ravine

Tu as plusieurs sources dispos:
- le patchnote lors de la release
- http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php qui est le site de datamining/reporting de la closed beta
- les differents posts dans le forum officiel
- le google doc poste quelques posts plus haut qui resume tout ca.

----------


## Safo

Petite question pour un build wild strike en prévision de la sortie vendredi prochain: avec des skills de ce genre qui convertissent les dégats physiques en dégats elem, je ne sais jamais ce qui est le plus intéressant: augmenter les dégats physiques, les dégats élémentaires brutes ou les dégats élémentaires sur un élément en particulier?

Sinon question subsidiaire: avoir un gros crit rating sur un build wild strike est potentiellement intéressant non? Car du coup il y a possibilité de freeze, shock ou ignite en crit à chaque coup en fonction de l'élément qui proc. Oui ou non?

Merci!

----------


## Ravine

J'ai fait un draft autour de WStrike, et idealement, tu veux a la fois du Physical et de l'elemental.
Le templar et le Shadow ont de bons nodes (le Templar a ses nodes de +5% chances to apply status ailment, le shadow son triple bloc fire/cold/lightning) mais tu veux aussi monter ta base. Plus tu as de Physical, plus tes degats elems vont monter. Et leur deuxieme effet kisscool du skill va profiter du degat elem.

Pour les passive nodes, les clusters cite au dessus me paraissent bien, et pour les links, un classique MultiStrike, MPD, WED devrait faire l'affaire. Tu peux aussi voir pour tester avec Elemental Proliferation, mais ce dernier a pris un mechant coup dans l'aile sur la beta. En 6L, je viserai dans l'ordre: Wild Strike, MPD, MultiStrike, WED, Ice Bite, Innervate. Ice Bite va te fournir des Frenzy Charges sans forcer, Innervate va te filer Onslaught sur du Shock Kill. A voir a l'usage, mais a vu de pif je le construirai comme ca (mon draft etait bien evidemment sur une base de templar PILLAR OF THE CAGED GOD MEILLEUR ITEM DE L'UNIVERS INFINI)

----------


## Ifit

Merci pour les liens ;D

Pour ma part j'avais testé en 1.3 le build templar Oros flicker strike et c’était vraiment puissant et fun :D

Maintenant que les desync sont fix je pense partir sur le même build mais d'utiliser de l'ES pour tanker.
Le but étant de transférer la regen HP des endurances charge en regen ES.
Je suis en pleine analyse du build, je pense qu'il est pas OP mais surement viable pour du semi-high-end ( map 75+ , mais peut être pas atziri & co)

DPS : flicker strike + oro's sacrifice + mokou's embrace +doryani's invitation(fire version) + gang's momentum

Tanking  ES : The restless ward ( + Mind over matter + eldrich battery + zealoth oath)

Génération d'endurance charge:
   curses : warlock mark + curse on hit + herald of thunder

   CWDT + enduring cry ( à vérifier si ca fonctionne toujours en 2.0, j 'ai un doute)

----------


## Ravine

CWDT + Enduring Cry ne fonctionne plus. Ils sont passe en Warcry, et ne sont plus triggered, il faut les caster manuellement. Attention aussi, il va te falloir un generateur de Frenzy, et Blood Rage s'est pris des claques, qui le rendent beaucoup moins best in slot/overpowered qu'avant (25% de chances de generer une frenzy on kill au lieu de 100%, degen Physical, sur l'ES et Life)

----------


## Ifit

hey hey  Oro's build ;D pas de blood rage et c'est pas nerf celui-la ^^ Ignite un ennemie = 1 charge frenzy

----------


## Ravine

Ah cool. Je ne connais pas trop cet unique. Nickel donc.

----------


## Safo

> J'ai fait un draft autour de WStrike, et idealement, tu veux a la fois du Physical et de l'elemental.
> Le templar et le Shadow ont de bons nodes (le Templar a ses nodes de +5% chances to apply status ailment, le shadow son triple bloc fire/cold/lightning) mais tu veux aussi monter ta base. Plus tu as de Physical, plus tes degats elems vont monter. Et leur deuxieme effet kisscool du skill va profiter du degat elem.
> 
> Pour les passive nodes, les clusters cite au dessus me paraissent bien, et pour les links, un classique MultiStrike, MPD, WED devrait faire l'affaire. Tu peux aussi voir pour tester avec Elemental Proliferation, mais ce dernier a pris un mechant coup dans l'aile sur la beta. En 6L, je viserai dans l'ordre: Wild Strike, MPD, MultiStrike, WED, Ice Bite, Innervate. Ice Bite va te fournir des Frenzy Charges sans forcer, Innervate va te filer Onslaught sur du Shock Kill. A voir a l'usage, mais a vu de pif je le construirai comme ca (mon draft etait bien evidemment sur une base de templar PILLAR OF THE CAGED GOD MEILLEUR ITEM DE L'UNIVERS INFINI)


Merci pour tes conseils Ravine!
Peux-tu traduire "MPD" par contre?

Si l'on s'intéresse un peu plus au truc ceci dit.
Disons que Wild strike fasse 1000 de dégats.

Du coup un node +10% de dégats élémentaires donne 1000 x 0.6 x 0.1 = 60 de dégats élémentaires supplémentaires. Correct?

Et donc même raisonnement sur un node de dégats physiques avec un nœud à 10%
1000 x 0.1 = 100 de dégats physiques en plus.
Ce qui entraîne par la même occasion, une augmentation des dégats élém du skill de 60 (100 x 0.6).

Conclusion: pourquoi prendre des nodes élémentaires?  ::o: 


Et sinon on est d'accord que le crit est super intéressant sur un build wild strike pour faire proc les status liés aux éléments?

----------


## Ravine

MPD: Melee Physical Damage
WED: Weapon Elemental Damage
MS: MultiStrike.

Pourquoi prendre des nodes elementaires? Parce qu'on a pas d'info sur les secondary effect du skill (weapon damage based? hit based? Fixed damage?), et que ces nodes sont surtout pour leurs effets kisscools: augmentation des chances de status ailments (et ca tu veux, clairement, pour profiter de leurs bonus), et que le cluster du templar offre 25% damage en plus contre les cibles souffrant de status ailment, donc c'est la fete du slip. (Elementalist (+5% de chance de Shock, Freeze, Ignite) Celestial Punishment (+55 chances, +25% damage) & Celestial Judgement (+2% penetration))

Pour les calculs, tu as tout la http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Hit_Damage_Calculation (perso j'ai du mal a comprendre pas envie de faire l'effort de comprendre l'ordre, donc je fais "hmmm hmmm" et je prends les nodes quand meme).

----------


## Safo

Je vais lire tout ca  ::): 
Merci bien!!

----------


## Orhin

Attention safo, wild strike ne donne pas 100 de dégâts physiques + 60 de dégâts élémentaires.
C'est 40 + 60.  :;): 
Mais oui, à % équivalent les bonus physiques sont plus intéressants.

Perso je comptais aussi partir sur Wild Strike avec :
- _Attaque principale_ : Wild Strike + Bloodlust (40 à 59% more phys dmg si la cible saigne) + Melee Physical Damage + Weapon Elemental Damage + au choix Fortify (si la durée est trop courte pour utiliser Vigilant Strike de temps en temps) ou Multistrike
- _Attaque secondaire_ : à déterminer, surement Frenzy pour monter les charges
- _Utilitaire_ : Puncture (pour Bloodlust) + Vigilant Strike (si Fortify assez long) + Abyssal Cry
- _Malédiction_ : Warlord's Mark + Assassin's Mark si je peux me permettre 2 malédictions
- _Déplacement_ : Phase Run
- _Golem_ : Ice Golem
- _Aura_ : Purity + Détermination

Je pensais partir Duéliste Dual Wielding et chopper rapidement Elemental Equilibrium + potentiellement IR (est-ce encore viable ?) +Vie + Charges  + les noeuds Crit/Accuracy/Sword (après le niveau 65/70).

@Ravine : y'a de grandes chances que les dégâts de l'effet déclenché soient basés sur les dégâts élém' de l'attaque (enfin, vu la description de la gemme).
Si c'est différent, faut que je revois complètement mon build.  ::P:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Ça y est j'ai fini le mode normal en 8h30 tranquilou et sans aucune mort ! J'ai quand même failli me faire OS plusieurs fois par le boss de fin et une fois pas la bitch mais heureusement, j'avais 1600 de vie au compteur au lvl 40 ! Vive le build dual flame totem fait à l'arrache !  ::P:

----------


## Mad-T

> Il y aurait donc plus d'Evien ou ex-Evien sur PoE qu'on ne le pense !


Et wep, ajoutez moi à la liste  :B): 

PS : quant-au 'nerf' de bloodrage... comment dire ? 

C'est un UP pour tout build life hein  ::): 
(et un bon gros no-no-no-no pour les build ES ou Hybrid)

----------


## Drup

@Mad-T ca c'est le premier buff. Il y a quelque jours, ils ont passé la chance de choper une frenzy on kill de 100 a 25%. 

Mais en fait c'est pas un nerf de blood rage, c'est un nerf de flicker strike. Les utilisations usuelles de blood rage ne vont pas sentir la différence.

----------


## fadox

> Mais en fait c'est pas un nerf de blood rage, c'est un nerf de flicker strike. Les utilisations usuelles de blood rage ne vont pas sentir la différence.


Si c'est quand même un putain de nerf bien violent, 11.8% de life leech en moin et 47% d'ias de perdu pour les persos low life, sans oublier l'avantage que les persos ci avaient qui disparait avec le degen qui devient du phys dmg :s 

Sinon j'ai trouver mon build pour la 2.0, trader d'eternal orb  :Cigare: 
Ou un gros mf des familles et ne jouer que ça jusqu'à ce que je complète mon tableau de drop (me manque une void battery et un mirror...)
D'ailleurs j’espère que voll vas remplacer dominus (faut juste espérer qu'il lâche autant de loot) pour le farm en groupe vu qu'il est accessible en moins de 30 sec.

----------


## Safo

Quand je lis Fadox, je me dis que la façon et les raisons/motivation qui nous poussent à jouer à un jeu sont vraiment vraiment, mais alors vraiment différentes d'une personne à l'autre  ::P:

----------


## fadox

Bah au moins, ils risquent pas de nerf le magic find, et puis passé la nouveauté de l'act 4, il y a pas vraiment de nouveau graal/challenge à faire (comme ont pu l'être atziri/uber en son temps)
Et puis les power creeps, j'ai assez donné (surtout si c'est pour se faire nerf la tronche à chaque patch ^^)

----------


## Safo

Ben euh ... du coup tu cherches juste à être riche pour être riche? Sans autre finalité?
Chacun chercher midi à sa porte  ::P:

----------


## cailloux

> Ben euh ... du coup tu cherches juste à être riche pour être riche? Sans autre finalité?
> Chacun chercher midi à sa porte


Yep moi je veux juste pouvoir monter un perso et aller au plus loin que je peux et recommencer quand le perso me saoule... Du coup je suis jamais arrivé à la fin du jeu et même une quantité infime de mes 30 persos sont allés jusqu'au 3eme niveau de difficulté.

Pourtant je kiffe ce jeu.

----------


## Drup

> Si c'est quand même un putain de nerf bien violent.


Je parlais uniquement de "ils ont passé la chance de choper une frenzy on kill de 100 a 25%."
Pour le reste, je suis pas d'accord, mais ca a déjà été discuté.

----------


## fadox

Bah faire du mf, c'est un peu comme gratter des jeux de lotterie, c'est con mais c'est addictif et puis ça fait toujours plaisir de dropper des gros items pour ensuite les vaal orb :D

De toute façon j'ai la flemme de reroll ou de farm pour avoir au moins un perso lvl100, et j'ai encore moins envie de restuffer pour un nouveau build (et de toute façon, ya beau avoir 1000 builds diffèrents, au final ya qu'une grosse dizaine de builds "type" et j'en ai fait le tour, sauf summoner trop passif à mon gout )

----------


## Drup

Petit guide pour le positionnement des jewels unique ici.

Apparemment, il n'y a plus besoin d'allouer la dex pour static electricity .... je confirme, ele ranged.

----------


## fadox

> Pourtant je kiffe ce jeu.


Je le kiffe aussi, qui aime bien châtie bien toussa, mais faut quand même reconnaitre que les devs sont des sacrés @#{[^#{# parfois (surtout ces dernier temps^^)

---------- Post added at 01h27 ---------- Previous post was at 01h24 ----------




> Je parlais uniquement de "ils ont passé la chance de choper une frenzy on kill de 100 a 25%."
> Pour *le reste*, je suis pas d'accord, mais ca a déjà été discuté.


C'est quand même ce "reste" qui faisait 80% de l’intérêt de la gemme, parce que les frenzy @25%, j'ai envie de dire osef si on compense avec une ias de porc.

----------


## Drup

@Styx: c'est quoi ton retour sur EB ? Il me semble que tu t'en es servi pour ton perso mine.

---------- Post added at 02h54 ---------- Previous post was at 02h20 ----------

État courant du theorycrafting:
L'arbre
Les auras: ça ou ça

On ajoute a ça les buffs blood rage, le golem, potentiellement molten shell/tempest shield, a voir. 
Nous sommes a entre 7 et 9 buffs, sans compter ceux de la party. Mantra of flames (ici, 2eme rangée droite) est alors quasiment équivalent a anger lvl ~15.
Static electricity (1er rangée gauche) est équivalent a wrath lvl ~12

On ajoute cette merveille.
Kinetic blast (Aoe) et Barrage (Monocible) font beaucoup de frappes, ça devrait bien synergiser.

Bonus: avec le changement d'anger/wrath, les effects auxiliaires des heralds et de tempest shield risquent de faire mal, même avec le nerf de l'efficiency.

C'est squishy as fuck, mais je pense que ca déchire. Vu que je run toujours des tanks, ça me changera.
Dommage que j'aurais pas du tout le temps de vraiment le faire. :]

---------- Post added at 03h08 ---------- Previous post was at 02h54 ----------

Edit: Onslaugh est aussi un buff, hello innervate. :3

---------- Post added at 03h28 ---------- Previous post was at 03h08 ----------

Une option défensive intéressante: Ces auras+lighting coil. Ça libère un slot de jewel (mais il n'y a pas de jewel +elem dmg).

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> @Styx: c'est quoi ton retour sur EB ? Il me semble que tu t'en es servi pour ton perso mine.


Effectivement ! Pour le coup, mon build mine avait un rythme de consommation de mana "discontinu" qui allait très bien avec le rythme de recharge de l'ES/mana. Ça m'a permit de jouer avec 100% de réservation de mon pool de mana. À partir du moment où tu as un pool d'ES satisfaisant, c'est vraiment très bon ! Je n'ai pas eu l’occasion de voir ce que ça donne avec une consommation plus "continue" de mana mais le rythme de recharge est assez rapide (environ 2s) et je pense qu'avec Zealot's Oath ça doit être pas mal !  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Hmmm, avec le rework du leech, et la regen monstrueuse qu'il procure, les prix du Bino's vont s'envoler. Il va vraiment me falloir un perso MF pour esperer le drop.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Je mets le juste le lien du screen, ça spoile un couloir, rien du tout quoi .. mais bon, on sait jamais.

La veille de la release  :Cigare:  : 

http://tof.canardpc.com/view/e48ec6d...38c2308381.jpg

Best troll ever.  :tired:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Oh ça va encore ! Imagine t'aurais drop un Miroir de Kalandra ! (pour ma part, j'ai eu un double drop d'Exalted sur une seul map au cours de la beta et j'avais jamais eu ça)

----------


## Groufac

Je vais m'y remettre à ce jeu, pas joué depuis les premiers mois de l'open Beta en fait  ::o:  (j'avais bien rincé la CB aussi  ::happy2::  donc overdose à l'époque)

Par contre je vois qu'ils ont toujours pas changé l'allure de la map/mini-map?  :WTF:

----------


## hein

Tiens j'ai une petite question, je viens de voir que l'acte 4 menait jusque des Zones de level 70, pour le end game ca donne quoi ?
Ils ont retravaillé les maps existantes et ajouté de nouvelles je présume ?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Par contre je vois qu'ils ont toujours pas changé l'allure de la map/mini-map?


Pourquoi il l'aurait changé ? Je la trouve bien comme ça...

Par contre pour l'extension, il ont refait la décoration de l'UI au niveau des bulles de vie/mana et le reste (potions et skills).




> Tiens j'ai une petite question, je viens de voir que l'acte 4 menait jusque des Zones de level 70, pour le end game ca donne quoi ?
> Ils ont retravaillé les maps existantes et ajouté de nouvelles je présume ?


Le end game n'a pas trop bougé... Toutes les maps ont gagné + 2 levels ; les pools de map ont bougé avec des maps en plus avec des environnements de l'acte 4 et des anciennes maps qui ont changé de pool comme Orchard qui est passé dans le pool des maps 74 il me semble. Mais sinon rien de plus à ce niveau.

----------


## Groufac

> Pourquoi il l'aurait changé ? Je la trouve bien comme ça...
> 
> Par contre pour l'extension, il ont refait la décoration de l'UI au niveau des bulles de vie/mana et le reste (potions et skills).


A l'époque de la CB ils disaient que c'était un design temporaire (il y avait du monde qui trouvait ça moche, dont moi  ::ninja:: ) du coup je pensais que ça aurait évolué  ::P: 

Mais sinon ouais je vois que l'UI est plus propre et ça c'est cool !

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Je me souviens de ça aussi. Le design temporaire de la minimap et aussi l’effet de transition entre les zones (le vieux polygone qui s’illumine en y passant le curseur).
Comme le dit Styx, ça fonctionne très bien comme ça et ça doit être très loin dans la liste des priorités.

Sinon il n’y a toujours pas plus d’infos sur *Frost Blades* ? Ça tournerait sur un Shadow crit à votre avis ?

(j’hésite à tenter de joueur dans la nouvelle ligue soft, ou grapiller du temps en dilettante avec mes persos en Standard (j’ai un FB legacy pas vilain au chaud qui demanderait à tester des skills marrants (comme Ice Crash))

*Autre petite question :* si avec ma latence du bout du monde, je rejoins d’heureux pratiquants du dubstep mode, je leur flingue leur timing impeccable en ajoutant un lag dégueulasse, non ? ou la licorne elle gambade sur une route en caramel en regardant les nuages en barbe à papa ?

*Re-question (rayon bricolage) :* en ayant les fichiers de la bêta, sera-t-il possible de balancer certains fichiers dans la version standard de PoE pour accélérer le téléchargement de la version Awakening ?

----------


## Ravine

Oui, tu copies le Content.gppk de la beta sur celui de la standard, et tu updates. Il fera le differentiel.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ah ! Wondertifoule ! Merci Ravine  :;):

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Fini l'Acte 4 beta.
Cette ambiance !  ::O:   ::wub::  

Cette fin !  ::o:   ::wub:: 

Super content du boulot qu'ils ont fait. L'acte 4 reste surprenant jusqu'au bout, les animations sont fines, les bruitages améliorés avec plein de petits détails, les persos sont plus bavards, leurs commentaires assez drôle parfois.
Le lore s'est enrichi, c'est vraiment cohérent, bien noir, bien épique.
On a vraiment la sensation de s'enfoncer de plus en plus au cœur des ténèbres, à la source du mal. J'adore. 
Avec un peu de recul, le jeu a jamais lâcher ses exigences (lockstep! finalement !), on peut discuter certains choix d'équilibrage si vous voulez mais .. pfff .. énorme, presque l'impression que c'est au delà de ce qu'on pouvait espérer en rêvant de Diablo 3. Carrément. 
Très peu d'erreurs, j'ai rien trouvé long. 
Même le dernier combat, où comme beaucoup je suis mort en boucle .. j'ai eu le temps  ::ninja::  de saisir 2/3 mécaniques, donc rien d'insurmontable à l'avenir. 
Dominus était pas plus amical au début. Et pis c'est plus dur en _Normal_, le perso ressemble à peine à quelque chose. 

Voilà, petit retour rapide. 
Histoire de patienter.  ::ninja:: 
Ce jeu quoi. Vivement demain !

Je vais partir sur Frost Blades ça me fait envie, mais du coup ce sera un peu à l'aveugle. Shadow, ES/ CI ? ..

----------


## Safo

Ce qui m'ennuie avec Frostblade perso c'est qu'on à l'impression que ca ressemble à Etheral Knives sur les screenshots.
Alors certes ca sera sans aucun doute basé sur d'autres mécanismes mais comme je n'ai jamais pu piffrer EK à cause de son skin ridicule (micro transaction comprise), ca me chiffonne  ::P:

----------


## Groufac

> Je me souviens de ça aussi. Le design temporaire de la minimap et aussi l’effet de transition entre les zones (*le vieux polygone qui s’illumine en y passant le curseur*).


Ah merde ça y est toujours ça aussi?  ::o:   ::ninja:: 

Bon sinon j'ai hâte de tester l'extension là  :Bave:

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Ce qui m'ennuie avec Frostblade perso c'est qu'on à l'impression que ca ressemble à Etheral Knives sur les screenshots.
> Alors certes ca sera sans aucun doute basé sur d'autres mécanismes mais comme je n'ai jamais pu piffrer EK à cause de son skin ridicule (micro transaction comprise), ca me chiffonne


Avec Frost Blades c'est l'idée de freeze tout le monde avec une dague au cac qui me fait de l’œil, pour le reste ce sera la surprise. Et EK c'est pas que c'est pas joli, chacun ses goûts, c'est surtout très chiant.  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Meuh non c'est tres bien EK... Ca fait swoosh swoosh et apres ca fait splorch. Et avec le MTX, t'es Naruto, donc bonus points.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

*@Amoi* : ça donne envie ton retour, 'foiré !  :Bave:  (et bizarrement, je ne suis pas étonné, je me disais l’autre jour, avec des mois de recul, que c’est le diablo 2 évolué que je voulais et qui me sert tout ce que je demande d’un H&S (même au niveau ambiance) - manque plus qu’un ragdoll bien foutu et des effets de particules/fluides qui déboitent pour rendre un excellent feeling (sur cette piste (NVidia Flex)).

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Eheh.  ::):  Attention, ça reste court par rapport à ce qu'on avait déjà vu de l'Acte IV (en terme de zones), mais c'est dans la suite logique et y a du Boss ! Plein !
Le final c'est du Jodorowsky qui aurait adapté Cthulhu .. alors d'accord GGG vend aussi des ailes mais bon, c'est pas du disney là.  ::P: 
Sinon ils sortent les micro-transactions de la release.
Face Parasite Helmet ...  ::O:  ... ah bah voilà .. c'est .. charmant !  :^_^:

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain VIVEMENT LA SORTIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Mais trop !  ::P: 
Sinon niveau serveur sur la beta ça donnait, de Paris avec la Fibre :

Texas (US) : 126 ms
Washington DC ( US) : 105 ms
California (US) : 176 ms
Amsterdam (EU) : 27 ms
London (EU) : 26 ms
Frankfurt ( EU) : 21 ms
Australia : 327 ms

Juste pour dire que parfois Frankfurt avait des pics de lags, j'ai changé pour London et plus de souci. A suivre.

Dernier mot pour ceux qui tenteront le HC/Tempest direct : RIP 
 ::P:

----------


## Ifit

Salut,

arbre : 91 points

J'ai préparé mon arbre : http://cb.poedb.tw/us/passive-skill-...ku2WGtjc9-2t0=

vous en pensez quoi ? 
Le but étant d'avoir max fire dmg + chance ignite pour faire du flickerstrike non stop. 
Et d'avoir la regen Hp sur l'ES pour tanker en plus du pool HP.

----------


## Drup

Pourquoi tu t’embêtes avec MoM/EB/ZO ? Outre le fait que c'est pas une combinaison fabuleuse (faut en choisir 2 parmi 3, mais les 3, bof), ça te sert a rien la, tu peux juste stacker de la vie comme un fou et tu t'en sortiras bien mieux.

De plus, il faut profiter de la nouvelle gemme, fireborn. Perso, je ferrais quelque chose comme ca. Fireborn irait sous "Martial Experience".

Il reste suffisamment de point pour expérimenter. Un truc en particulier a tester, c'est si fireborn converti le leech de Lust for carnage en leech fire. Si c'est le cas, alors c'est bien meilleur que Martial experience.

----------


## Ifit

J'avais déjà fait le build en 1.3 avec mass HP  voir : http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1200004

Je veux juste changer un peu le build pour le fun et utiliser la nouvelle armure unique "the restless ward" et avec  MoM+EB+ZO  =>  1 endurance charge = mass regen ES du coup. 
Et je pense qu'avec un poll HP genre 3K + ES les maps devrait pas poser de problème.

Rien n'est encore sure il faut que je test ;D

Merci pour le jewel fireborn je l'avait pas vu !

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> They should be released within the next two and a half hours.


https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...tes_here_like/
Je croyais que c'était que ce soir ! 
 ::o:  Faut que je fasse mon ItemFilter !


EDIT : fausse joie, c'est le patch note !!  :^_^:  Faut qd même que je fasse l'itemfilter ! mdr ..
Un gros gros patch note svp ! Qu'on puisse baver toute la journée !! -_-

----------


## Ravine

Path of Exile 2.0 Launch Compendium

----------


## Amoilesmobs

:;): 
Bon il vient ce patch note !  :<_<: 
Tiens aussi, si y a besoin on pourrait donner un peu de points à la guilde pour des places en plus. On est 100, full. 
A voir.

AAAND IT'S HERE !§§

Path of Exile 2.0.0: The Awakening Patch Notes  ::): 

La longueur du patch !  ::o:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Bon il vient ce patch note ! 
> Tiens aussi, si y a besoin on pourrait donner un peu de points à la guilde pour des places en plus. On est 100, full. 
> A voir.
> 
> AAAND IT'S HERE !§§
> 
> Path of Exile 2.0.0: The Awakening Patch Notes 
> 
> La longueur du patch !


100 places prises, 60 fantomes, au bas mot ? Autant rajouter dix onglets que des slots. Et rajouter des slots si on venait à en manquer, mais on a de la marge là !

----------


## Safo

Mais du coup vous partez sur quelle league et quel genre de build?
J'ai envie d'essayer pleins de trucs c'est "horrible  ::P: 

League tempest car Hc c'est bien cool avec:

Pour démarrer:
Build wild strike eva frenzy charges avec un départ Ranger (dual wield sword block)
Build shock nova avec un départ Witch (meme s'il parait que Shock Nova n'est toujours pas terrible)

Et plus tard (car plus onéreux et spécifiques à certains uniques pour etre jouables):
Build Flicker Oro's sacrifice car ca dépote et j'ai toujours adoré FS
Build Discharge pour la meme raison qu'au dessus.

----------


## hein

Bon maintenant que j'ai fini le tuto avec mon premier perso et 120 heures de jeu, je sais toujours pas avec quoi je vais débuter awakening...

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> […]
> La longueur du patch !


OUARGL !

On peut commencer par la version allégée (et incomplète) en multi-tâchant :
[EDIT]: ah bah non, c’est nawak  :^_^: 

---------- Post added at 11h24 ---------- Previous post was at 11h16 ----------

[/COLOR]


> Path of Exile 2.0 Launch Compendium


Merci !

Il y a aussi des petits conseils pré-installation et l’archive principale en DL (je n’ai pas testé) si vous n’avez pas accès à la bêta.

>>> Get ready for baffes 2.0 <<<

----------


## fadox

> Atziri's Acuity: Now has no leech penalty. This change affects all copies of this item.







> Infernal Mantle: Now drops on the Widowsilk Robe base-type.


Rip troll mantle  ::P:

----------


## Safo

A propos des filtres de loot, vous en avez essayé quelqu'uns?
Ca donne quoi?

La flemme de créer le mien, je vais sans doute aller sur celui de ZiggyD. Il fait des trucs sympa en général  ::):

----------


## Ravine

Je tournais avec le Simple & Subtle jusque la, et ce soir je teste le Antnee's

----------


## chowie

Comme par hasard ma connexion chie complétement  :tired: . La vague de chaleur à peut être foutu la merde, bon timing pour le lancement de la 2.0...

----------


## Zephy

Quelques litres de jus d'oranges  et c'est parti pour une nuit blanche  :;): 

Je pars en League Warbands , en Kinetic Blast Version Elem

----------


## Ravine

Alors pour le jus d'orange, certes, mais je recommande fortement la lecture de ce post https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...the_awakening/ (que j'ai sauvegarde parce que c'est quand meme tres important, la sante. Et je vais aussi me commander une chaise de bureau digne de ce nom)

----------


## Zephy

> Alors pour le jus d'orange, certes, mais je recommande fortement la lecture de ce post https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...the_awakening/ (que j'ai sauvegarde parce que c'est quand meme tres important, la sante. Et je vais aussi me commander une chaise de bureau digne de ce nom)


merci pour le lien ^^^, en guise de chaise j'ai mon canapé  ::|:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

*@Safo :* le filtre c’est de la drogue. Il y avait avant et il y a maintenant. Dans l’idéal, j’amerais qu’ils puisse changer en fonction du niveau de mon perso. Il ne sait pas faire ça le filtre, quand même, hum ?
J’ai fait le mien en modifiant un filtre de base. Le dernier que j’avais essayé de ZiggyD ne mettait pas les RGB assez en valeur à mon goût, sinon il est très bon. On peut en changer à la volée mais il vaut mieux savoir ce que chaque filtre fait pour avoir une idée avant utilisation puisqu’on ne va pas looter tout ce qu’il faut.

Parmi les options sympas, j’avais la mise en évidence des flasques de qualité pour les glassblowers.

On peut aussi choisir le son associé (pas de sons personnalisés à l’horizon). Que du très très très bon.

------

Si le serveur ne me pète pas à la gueule et que je tiens le coup, j’embarque pour Warbands ce soir. Sans doute en Shadow «je-ne-sais-quoi». Mais je suis aussi tenté par un barbu Ice Crash qui était bien marrant en bêta…

J’ai pu lire les patch notes il y a quelques heures et la refonte semble vraiment excellente. Des maps, au leech en passant par Blood Rage, j’aimerais juste tester les reflects qui me laissent encore sceptique, mais je ne peux pas jouer en hardcore…  :;): 

(et puis parmi les trucs indispensables, il faut que je vois à quoi ressemblent les squelettes géants - on était plusieurs, à un moment, à regretter qu’ils ne soint pas plus originaux avec cette simple version grande taille des squelettes de base)
(et à priori, il y a pas mal de changements dans les réactions de nos persos (audio)…)

 ::wub:: 

*@Ravine :*

Assise confortable, roulettes, freins, cales-pied, + fonction enduro. Probablement livrée sans chauffage pour fesses à l’air et pince à linge pour tes narines.

(sinon, je veux bien un tuyau de bonne chaise de bureau (et pas un truc pur gaming))

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bon, j'ai 3 canettes de monster, enfin plus que 2, ça devrait aller...




...pour tenir jusqu'à minuit, pas pu dormir en rentrant du boulot, juste une sieste ce midi. >.>

A charge de revenche, demain je me rattraperais ! 

Bon je n'ai toujours pas décidé par quoi commencer... Déjà pas un càc/ranger, s'il faut une bonne arme pour passer les boss acte 4 sans rip, ça sera en second run. Je me tate à faire le build que j'ai préparé dual totem/multy curse/life qui respect sur le tard en dual totem/mega multy curses/ES/auras et du coup je me tate à le faire en HC. Ou dans une autre registre mais plutôt SC du coup, ranger barrage ou witch wand CoC/chain/arc/magma/articbreath...

----------


## Amoilesmobs

@Bourrino : Ce fauteuil !  ::o:  Need ! 
 :^_^: 

Je pars sur Warbands, le HC je m'y frotterai plus tard.
Bon sinon oui, Frost Blades. Shadow sûr mais j'hésite entre un Life/EVA build ou un CI/Ghost build.

Je penche pour la vie/evasion, CI ça fait longtemps .. je suis moins sûr ...

Ce serait : _Frost Blades_ + LMP (puis GMP) + WED ou Phys to Lightning + Ice Bite + Multistike ( ou/et Faster Attacks).

Pour la single Target je pense à _Static Strike_ (ou Frenzy si besoin) + Multistrike + WED ou Phys to Lightning + Concentrated Effect.

Assassin's Mark + Curse on Hit + ??  ::unsure:: 

Fortify quelque part !!?

On y va avec un couteau et une porte en bois. Whirling blades pour bouger, même si j'essaierai bien Phase run !

----------


## Ravine

Pour les bonnes chaises de bureau, c'est fonction de la corpulence et du temps passe dessus. Ici au taff j'ai de la Herman Miller a 700-800 balles d'euros, c'est super confort. L'assise n'est pas en mousse mais dans une espece de tissus/maille plastique, du coup on evite le syndrome "je sens la planche en bois".

Sinon je dirais de mater les specs des chaises et de viser 35kg/cu.m minimum (je crois que c'est la spec mini pour 8h de boulot assis). Celle que je vise c'est le double, chez Ikea (la VOLMAR), avec appui tete, pour pouvoir mater des series peinard et m'endormir sur le PC. Certes c'est un peu cher, mais quand je vois que j'ai passe des WE complets a jouer pendant 10h non stop sur une chaise de cuisine en bois, je me dis que je suis tres, tres, tres con.

----------


## Mad-T

Et c'est parti pour le DL \o/

Bonne saison à tous !

----------


## Zephy

Pas de Dl sur steam pour l'instant ::(:

----------


## Amoilesmobs

@Ravine : 
Fauteuil Miller à 120 euros : http://www.lpa-mobilierbureau.fr/vente-fauteuil-c2.html
Ils livrent sur la région parisienne à l'unité. Sait-on jamais ..

Sinon le client télécharge. 2.66GB non steam. Rdv 21h!
Peut-être un peu avant. ^^

----------


## Mad-T

PS : on signale de forts ralentissements, bison futé classe le DL de POE 2.0 en NOIR à rayure ROUGES ...

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Oui ça pédale dans la semoule !  ::P:

----------


## Ariath

> Pas de Dl sur steam pour l'instant


Relance steam.  :;): 

Z'auriez une idee pour un build totem, j'ai déja fais un *build searing bond* (je crois) c'est les totems connecté en laser.

J'ai aussi vu *le build flame totem*.Il en existe d'autre valable a haut level ?

----------


## Zephy

> Relance steam.


Déjà fait 3 fois .

Ps : j'ai rien dit xD

----------


## CaMarchePas

J'ai lancé mes patchs d'autres jeux en attente, et le temps de lire vos réponses ici steam m'a lancé la maj de PoE, qui est en prioritaire dans les téléchargements (j'ai 600+ jeux steams installés du coup faut bien prioriser !  ::P:  )

Bon, 3 Go, j'afk Terraria moi ! :°

----------


## Zephy

Steam : 3 giga = 35 minutes ^^

----------


## chowie

> le filtre c’est de la drogue. Il y avait avant et il y a maintenant. Dans l’idéal, j’amerais qu’ils puisse changer en fonction du niveau de mon perso. Il ne sait pas faire ça le filtre, quand même, hum ?


Je me demande si c'est pas DropLevel ?

Je viens aussi de faire mon script à partir de celui de ZiggyD, il est plutôt complet et donne de bonnes idées je trouve.

Edit : Sinon, ma compréhension de l'anglais me laisse un doute. Le nom de ses personnages, pour ne pas que l'un de nos inactif soit pris, il faut se loguer sur CE personnage en particulier ou un simple log du compte suffit pour tous les persos du compte?

----------


## Drup

Oui il y a DropLevel, donc tu peux faire un filtre evolutif avec la montée en level. Il y en a des déjà tout fait.

Pour l'inactivité, c'est au niveau du compte. Pas besoin de te log sur chaque perso specifique.

----------


## Avik

Encore 5 min de téléchargement !!!
Ça m'étonne qu'il n'y ai pas plus de monde sur le forum  :tired: .

----------


## Zephy

Vous avez quel filter ? car j'en ai plusieurs mais je n'ai pas pu test vu que j'avais pas la beta  ::(:

----------


## Kromb

Ça télécharge  ::lol:: 

J'ai pas eu accès à la beta donc je vais y aller un peu à l'aveugle (en warband quand même) avec un build bow probablement.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Avec l’archive de la bêta, ça m’a donné 445 MB à compléter et ça a été bouclé en qqes mins.
Si vous avez ça en stock je vous conseille le transfert de .ggpk comme expliqué plus haut.

^et merci pour l’info DropLevel !!!  ::lol::  il va falloir que je regarde ça.

----------


## Kamikaze

Je go tempest direct, ça télécharge bien. Je prépare mon build sur le site quand le tree aura fini de loader, c'est lent§§

----------


## Bathory

Vivement !

J'ai pas la moindre idée de ce que j'vais faire comme build.

----------


## CaMarchePas

J'avais rage delete après le coup du boss qui me nique mon instance après une demi heure de combat du coup j'ai tout à faire du coup je serais un peu en retard...

Vous direz si ça tient le coup niveau ping à 21h !

----------


## Avik

Rien de folichon sur les forums niveau build, c'est que des mises a jour de truc déjà fait, y a pas un truc viable avec une nouvelle attaque où y a plus qu'a recopier?

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Certaines attaques ne sont dispos qu’à la sortie (Frost Blades and co). Ça ne permet que des prévisions approximatives. Le mieux sera de tester  :;): 

Je viens de voir que les nouvelles mtx sont dispos. $42 la Demon King Armour quand même. J’avais oublié que ça cartonnait à ce point.

----------


## Zephy

la seul gemme qui était dispo était magma orb , donc à voir .

----------


## Amoilesmobs

5mn ! *5 mn !!* Rendez-vous sur la plage !  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

2min 30  :Bave:

----------


## Zephy

Mode Chinois /On ::rolleyes::

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Rhaâââ!!  Ils nous font le compteur jusqu'au bout !

C'est parti !!  ::lol::

----------


## Kamikaze

Serveur full bordel§§ 7000 mecs devant moi

----------


## Enyss

Près de 9000 personnes devant moi en file d'attente !

----------


## Bathory

8004 devant moi, la loose haha.

----------


## Zephy

Oh pu***n file d'attente ! Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon !!!!!!!! ::sad::

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Et 9167 dans la file !  ::lol:: ²

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain cet échec, et la file qui bouge pas

----------


## Zephy

Diablo 3 sort de Poe !

----------


## Kamikaze

lol j'ai fait l'erreur de reset la file j'ai perdu 3000 places

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Ahah je me souvenais pas de ce détail ! Mais y a longtemps que c'était pas arrivé sur PoE !

----------


## Zephy

1743e , j'y suis presque !  ::):

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Ne touchez à rien !  ::P: 
1345 !

A y est ! \o/

----------


## Enyss

Ca y est, ca rentre !

----------


## Kamikaze

1200 seulement§§§ GO GO GO

----------


## Zephy

J'y suis , bon jeu les canards !!  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

jy SUIS HAAAAA§§§§

----------


## Bathory

J'y suis §

----------


## chowie

Sortie de son contexte cette page est assez tendancieuse  ::rolleyes:: .

----------


## Rhalph

Ah putain j'ai genre 12 stash tabs de base, multipliés par trois dont deux tiers sont des remove only et j'ai teeeeellement la flemme de les trier aaaaah T_T
(J'avais pas joué depuis longtemps.)

----------


## Safo

Et ben .... Wild strike envoie du lourd Oo
Vraiment stylé  ::o:

----------


## Siscka

'a moyen pour un complete newb de commencer avec cette extension ?

----------


## Ravine

> @Ravine : 
> Fauteuil Miller à 120 euros : http://www.lpa-mobilierbureau.fr/vente-fauteuil-c2.html
> Ils livrent sur la région parisienne à l'unité. Sait-on jamais ..
> 
> Sinon le client télécharge. 2.66GB non steam. Rdv 21h!
> Peut-être un peu avant. ^^


Ouais mais bon j'habite Edinburgh, chaud pour la livraison

----------


## pothi

hello merci pour l'invit' clan à bientot pour du grinding gear :D

----------


## fadox

Bon bah après test, rip mon mfer cyclone (vas falloir un coc de merde ou un spark moisis), impossible avec le leech et discipline a prit cher quand même... pareil sur mon ranger -test de power creep- lightning strike, mais là impossible de sustain la mana -_-.

Blood rage + les res phys (new gem/je sais plus le nom + immoratal call = n'imp, ça sent le gros coup de vent dans la girouette GGG bientôt...)

En tout cas, c'est clairement la fin du règne sans partage des build low life (et quelque part pourquoi pas, mais 100k+dps sans auras/buff au village sur un perso life, ça fait bizarre ... XD), avec quelques jewels je pense avoir un power creep life viable avec au moins 500k dps avec ls/ib ou reave, ça sent le gros retropédalage de ggg dans pas longtemps....mais je compte bien battre mon précédent record avant :D

----------


## CaMarchePas

Petit filtre qui marche et qui me plait bien (sans rien toucher) : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...1245785/page/1

Le lien txt est en haut, après y'a un autre lien pour le logiciel qui permet d'éditer/prévisualiser les filtres je crois. 

Au début ça ne fait que de la mise en forme des items utiles (3 slots liés 3 couleurs en gras/cadre noir, currencies plus ou moins visibles selon leur rareté...) mais au fur et à mesure de l'avancée ça masque les items inutiles (base plus bas que notre niveau par exemple) du coup on reste avec tous les items affichés, filtrés, et on appuie sur alt que pour vérifier. 

J'ai pas lu du tout le topic ni le txt pour savoir si y'avait des filtres spécifiques au end game, je regarderais plus tard. 

Je modifierais juste perso pour par exemple mettre les stones hammers et les agates en encadrés (le premier pour faire des chisels, le second pour trad/chance voll), ainsi que les exalts en fond doré (pas vu quelle couleur là) et d'autres bricoles.

----------


## Drup

Malachai agagou wtf bleurg.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Alors alors, petit retour.
Déjà amende honorable pour Mumble hier soir. Y avait pas foule et je suis pas venu grossir les rangs. Comme beaucoup je crois.  ::rolleyes:: 
Alors que c'est sympa mumble ! On doit sûrement apprendre plein de trucs intéressants et dans la bonne humeur ! Bref je vais reconfigurer tout ça !

Donc, ça fait vraiment plaisir de reprendre sans wipe à l'horizon !

 ::rolleyes:: 
Warbands, on a rencontré quelques groupes et c'était déjà bien sympa. A plus haut level on va serrer les fesses !  ::P: 

*Frost Blades* : je pensais que c'était avec un peu de distance comme Reave. 
Alors oui, un peu mais ... faut surtout bien viser précisément le mob sinon ça part pas. Et ça pour moi, c'est rédhibitoire. 
J'ai passé la soirée à cliquer dans le vide.  :tired:  
Pas habitué à ce genre de perso. Bref c'est pas pour moi, le spectre d'action se fait derrière le premier hit. C'était indiqué mais bon, ça le fait moyen/pas. Pénible.
La skill en elle-même est assez sympa ( ça freeeeeze !) mais le mécanisme ... . Evidemment avec plein d'attack speed et tout et tout ça doit bien envoyer, mais l'angle d'attaque restera le même, et ça c'est niet !  ::zzz:: 

Alors soit je repars sur Reave ou sur un Bow build soit j'insiste .. mais pas sentir le truc dès le départ ça laisse rien présager de bon. Et je vois mal comment ça pourrait évoluer dans le bon sens.

*@Ravine* : je suis débile, j'avais zappé que t'étais là-haut.  :tired:  M'enfin le Ikea pour le prix est pas mal. Y a pas d'accoudoirs mais y a l'air d'avoir bon dossier.

EDIT :




> Fixed a bug with Frost Blades where the flying blades created after the initial hit did not target enemies.


Bon je lui redonne sa chance ce soir mais pour moi le problème se situe au premier hit.
A voir.

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain j'ai Rip contre Piety V2, j'ai pris cher...

Mais j'ai drop tabula rasa et facebreaker... Ce sera mon prochain build

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Rip.
Je trouve que les boss offrent un challenge intéressant sur cette extension, à voir en difficulté max !  ::P: 

Sinon :


Edit :




> 'a moyen pour un complete newb de commencer avec cette extension ?


Bah oui ! Viendez ! On est bien ! Et hésitez pas à poser vos questions ici !

----------


## Drup

Avec un groupe de 4 potes, on a rushé tout le normal hier soir. Je peux vous assurer qu'il y a eu une petite explosion de fou rire quand tout le groupe a insta rip sur le rayon de piety².
Et malachai, aka, Poe X hentai. La 2ème phase est un clusterfuck monstrueux à 5.

Mais oui, globalement j'aime beaucoup, c'est assez technique, il y a pas mal de moyens d'éviter les dégâts si on sait comment ça marche et niveau Lore, c'est très très bien fait.
Et la direction artistique poutre.

----------


## Montigny

Les skills varient beaucoup par rapport à la 1.3 ou on peut repartir sur un build 1.3 sans se faire trop de soucis pour l'attribution des points ? (je suis nul en theory crafting  :<_<:  )

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Le truc c'est que le skill tree a changé. 
Donc t'as des nodes qui ne sont plus à la même place. 
Mais c'est pas le cas de tous les builds. 
Faut comparer, regarder quels changements ont été apportés sur un build approchant ou similaire. 
Si c'est un build qui existe déjà, avance petit à petit en prenant des nodes de la 1.3 qui n'ont pas bougé, au pire tu pourras respect quelques points. 
Et puis les mises à jour vont pas tarder là. Regardes ce qui se dit en fin de thread.  ::): 
Sinon si tu te sens un peu perdu hésites pas à suivre un build fait pour la 2.0, yen a déjà pas mal de proposés sur le forum.  :;): 
Et posez vos questions ici ! Y a des spécialistes dans le coin coin !

Mais bon pour reprendre ta question. Non les changements sont pas boulversifiants, quelques nodes ont bougé, et maintenant y a des jewels sur l'arbre. A part ça, ce qui a bougé n'est jamais très loin ..

Bon, sinon je vois qu'il y en a quelques uns qui débutent et suivre un build tout fait est un assez bon apprentissage, histoire de comprendre les mécanismes, parfois obscurs.
Je vais vous trouver des builds, j'ai vu un google doc trainer. Le temps de le retrouver.  Par contre y aura pas d'op, ni d'explications, c'est à l'arrache.

----------


## doudou1408

Je viens de reprendre le jeu en Warbands League, et j'aimerai bien vous rejoindre dans la guilde  ::): 
Des bisous les canards <3

Nom de compte : doudou1408 (Un jour je réparerai cette erreur de jeunesse)

----------


## Montigny

Et du coup , ils servent à quoi les "jewels" sur le skill tree ? 

Ha oui j'avais pas précisé le nom de mon perso : Andnow

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Guilde full, à moins de virer un canard.  :;):  Des places en plus ? J'ai déjà demandé ici, c'est non. Je pense que CaMarchePas fonctionne au cas par cas pour virer les disparus et intégrer les nouveaux canards. J'imagine. Welcome back Doudou !  ::P: 

Le Google doc des builds "intéressants" :
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...view?sle=true#

RT = Resolute Technique
MF = Magic Find
IIR = Increased Item Rarity
BM = Blood Magic
PA = Piercing Arrow
FA = Faster Attacks
KB = Kinetic Blast
LL = Life Leech
SRS = Summon Raging Spirit

Faut télécharger le dernier skill tree et suivre les instructions, auxquelles j'ai rien compris !  ::lol::  Si y en a qui ont encore tous leurs neurones, hésitez pas ! -_-

@Montigny : les jewels tu peux les placer dans les nodes/trous prévus à cet effet dans l'arbre, ils ont une influence sur toute une zone de l'arbre et donnent des bonus très variés, att. speed, regen mana etc etc. A prendre en compte. Je dirais que si on est pas familier avec, à prendre en compte au moment où ça droppe, voir si il est utile ou le revendre, l'échanger .. ou lui trouver une place dans l'arbre sans trop sacrifier de points pour l'atteindre. Faut dépenser un point pour acquérir le node et ensuite y mettre le jewel.

----------


## Montigny

Du coup , je vais essayer de partir sur *cet arbre* . J'ai essayé de l'adapté de ce *build*. Me reste 13 points a attribuer.

Ok merci , mais ils s'obtiennent par drop les jewels ou c'est a acheter ?

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Les jewels droppent, mais il y en a qui sont donnés en récompense de quêtes. Ce sont pas les meilleurs. Pas de marchands de jewels.
Il y a des jewels bleus (magiques), jaunes (rares), marrons (Unique). J'ai posté tous les jewels dispos pour The Awakening il y a quelques pages.  :;): 

Très bien ton Skill Tree, un grand classique dans la construction du Shadow arme+Crit+Evasion. Sans oublier la vie.
Peu de chance de se tromper. Maintenant va te falloir de bons items, et encore ça marchera très bien même avec du matos "budget".  :;):

----------


## Siscka

> Guilde full, à moins de virer un canard.  Des places en plus ? J'ai déjà demandé ici, c'est non. Je pense que CaMarchePas fonctionne au cas par cas pour virer les disparus et intégrer les nouveaux canards. J'imagine. Welcome back Doudou ! 
> 
> Le Google doc des builds "intéressants" :
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...view?sle=true#


L'arbre ne marche pas "the build you are trying to load use an old version blabla"

----------


## CaMarchePas

Pour les postulants, contactez moi quand je suis en ligne (même pseudo compte/perso qu'ici) et/ou venez mumble. Là je vais faire une course, je reviens dans moins d'une heure je ferais de la place dans les fantomes. 

Ah, je ne me souviens pas de tous les noms, donc si vous étiez dans la guilde et que je vous ai kick, un simple message et je vous réinvite. Je vais faire quelques places d'avance d'ailleurs, les officiers peuvent inviter mais pas kicker.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> L'arbre ne marche pas "the build you are trying to load use an old version blabla"


Oui je pense qu'il faut télécharger le skill tree "*offline*" 
( en haut à gauche du tableau, sinon ici : 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/7b...lTree_Beta.zip
ou ici :
http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...ltree_planner/ ) et y mettre le tinyurl. Je suis pas chez moi, je peux pas essayer. 
Les liens directs ne correspondent plus oui.

Sinon une petite recherche rapide "Path of Exile 2.0 build(s)" devrait proposer quelques choix.
Les builds cités dans le Google sont des valeurs sûres, enfin suffisamment pour pas être totalement à l'ouest. J'imagine.  ::P: 

Sinon, je suis pas le seul à trouver Frost Blades pas terrible, mais bon lvl20 .. la question est de savoir si j'ai envie d'aller jusqu'au endgame pour vérifier si c'est fun et viable. Ou pas. Boarf ça se décantera peut-être avant. On me parle de Melee Splash avec ce skill .. à essayer ...

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ayé j'ai fait de la place un peu. 




> Je viens de reprendre le jeu en Warbands League, et j'aimerai bien vous rejoindre dans la guilde 
> Des bisous les canards <3
> 
> Nom de compte : doudou1408 (Un jour je réparerai cette erreur de jeunesse)


Déjà t'as un pseudo de kikoolol mais en plus t'as pas donné un nom de perso, je peux pas t'inviter avec ce pseudo, sans doute celui de ton compte. 




> Et du coup , ils servent à quoi les "jewels" sur le skill tree ? 
> 
> Ha oui j'avais pas précisé le nom de mon perso : Andnow


T'es déjà invité à priori.

----------


## Thom

Bon, j'ai repris mon templar à la fin de l'act 2, c'est grave de ne pas repartir du début ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Non mais bon, si t'es que Acte 2 normal, autant recommencer sur la nouvelle ligue, t'auras plein de monde pour t'accompagner.  :;):

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Après si t'es en Standard  et que tu ne veux pas faire les Leagues, non pas grave. Va quand même faire un tour Acte 1 et 2 voir les pnjs marchands qui vendent maintenant des gemmes.
Tu pourras rencontrer les masters et monter leur réputations puisque leurs apparitions sont aléatoires. 

Mais ouais viendez dans les leagues, votre perso sera de toute façon replacé en Standard à la fin de celles-ci.  :;): 

Sinon pour ceux, nombreux, qui ont eu des problèmes hier soir avec leur item filter, c'est normal :




> There's a bug on GGG's side. Some classes can't be with other classes in the same line ("Currency" + "Stackable Currency" for example results in "Stackable Currency" not available). 
> 
> Talked to Dan_GGG about it, they are on it. Not sure what else is affected. I'm getting lots of weird bug reports :/


Les choses seraient rentrées dans l'ordre, la plupart des itemfilter préfabriqués ont été corrigés/adaptés.

----------


## Avik

déconnexion toutes les 5 minutes depuis 1H vous avez des problèmes aussi?

----------


## doudou1408

> Ayé j'ai fait de la place un peu. 
> 
> 
> 
> Déjà t'as un pseudo de kikoolol mais en plus t'as pas donné un nom de perso, je peux pas t'inviter avec ce pseudo, sans doute celui de ton compte.


Le pseudo de kikoolol je peux qu'approuver malheureusement, un jour j'en referai un. Pour le nom de perso : Eldarock / Maliwyelle

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> déconnexion toutes les 5 minutes depuis 1H vous avez des problèmes aussi?


Ce week-end le nombre de co doit être très important, et puis ça reste une release même si peaufinée en beta. Il se peut que soit un problème général. *?*
Si ce n'est pas le cas, essaie de changer de serveur. London est assez stable pour le peu que j'en ai vu sur la release.

----------


## Siscka

Le guide biendebuter.net est toujours d'actualité avec cette extension ?

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Guide vérifié et mis à jour le 15 avril 2014.

----------


## Siscka

> Guide vérifié et mis à jour le 15 avril 2014.


Ouais c'était pour savoir si les grandes lignes ne changent pas à part l'arbre de talent : o

---------- Post added at 19h42 ---------- Previous post was at 19h39 ----------

Des gens veulent repartir de zéro ?

On est deux total noobs si jamais faites signe.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Ahah ok. Oui j'ai été un peu trop vite là. ^^
Comme je disais à Montigny, l'arbre a changé et y a des jewels, sinon ce sont plus ou moins les mêmes mécanismes avec tout plein de gemmes en plus. 
Mais oui y a quand même du changement, par exemple là ils ont changé Life Leech mais je serais bien incapable de te dire quoi  ::o: , parce que je m'y suis pas intéressé. Pas encore. 
Les grandes lignes restent les mêmes. 
Niveau gameplay la grosse nouveauté qui, il me semble n'apparaît pas dans le guide de BienDébuter, c'est le système de craft des Masters, leurs missions, la réputation à monter auprès de chacun, les différents paliers de craft, le hideout à aménager avec les bons outils. Et c'est très réussi.
 ::):

----------


## Avik

Haha je viens de voir le fameux rayon de piety  :^_^:  omg mais on est sensé faire quoi contre ça je cours pas assez vite  ::(: .

----------


## Safo

> Haha je viens de voir le fameux rayon de piety  omg mais on est sensé faire quoi contre ça je cours pas assez vite .


Il faut courrir "à la corde", tout pret de Piety quoi. Ca passe pas mal même avec un perso léthargique.
Sinon si t'es assez tanky, c'est la même que Dominus en version hard: tu traverses le rayon et claques une potion pour virer les saignements.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Liste d'uniques The Awakening dont des warbands : 

http://poedb.tw/us/unique.php?c=theawakening

----------


## Zephy

Je vais dormir cette nuit , j'ai bien avancé quand meme :D

----------


## Montigny

Au fait , y a que moi dont le jeu crash comme en 1.3 ? (je passe par steam) Parfois , ça ne crash pas pendant des heures et d'un coup , dans certaines zones (mais complètement aléatoire) ça va crasher 3 ou 4 fois de suite... C'est hyper reloud (surtout en grp).

Ca me fait un peu chier car si je passe par le client du site off , c'est pas le même compte....donc faut que je reparte de zéro. Y a moyen d'envoyer des items à un perso ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Au fait , y a que moi dont le jeu crash comme en 1.3 ? (je passe par steam) Parfois , ça ne crash pas pendant des heures et d'un coup , dans certaines zones (mais complètement aléatoire) ça va crasher 3 ou 4 fois de suite... C'est hyper reloud (surtout en grp).
> 
> Ca me fait un peu chier car si je passe par le client du site off , c'est pas le même compte....donc faut que je reparte de zéro. Y a moyen d'envoyer des items à un perso ?


C'est pas logique que ça plante via steam mais ne plante pas avec le launcher externe... T'as tenté une réinstallation/retéléchargement du jeu steam ? 

Et si ça ne marche pas, tu peux toujours tenter de contacter le support savoir s'ils peuvent séparer ton compte de steam, si c'était un compte de jeu externe avant c'est sur qu'ils peuvent, si c'est un compte créé avec steam, pas sur, mais ça ne coute rien de leur demander.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

@Montigny : Perso, j'ai un assez bon ping (30ms max) et j'ai eu qu'un seul crash depuis la release. Possible que ce soit un peu la loterie à ce niveau pendant quelques jours. Par contre crasher à la suite, j'ai jamais eu.
Je varie entre les serveurs Frankfurt/London. Pas de steam.

Et non, pas d'envoi d'item entre perso, faut passer par le coffre de la même league.  :;): 

Coincé encore toute la journée, vivement ce soir.  :<_<:

----------


## Avik

> Il faut courrir "à la corde", tout pret de Piety quoi. Ca passe pas mal même avec un perso léthargique.
> Sinon si t'es assez tanky, c'est la même que Dominus en version hard: tu traverses le rayon et claques une potion pour virer les saignements.


Merci. Dominus j'ai jamais pensé a tourner près de lui l’arène est assez grande et il y a des abris, là la pièce fait 2 mètres carré.

Comme le dernier boss arène de 2 m² aussi, j'ai voulu faire une summoner mais mes zombies tiennent 2 secondes en se prenant tout ce qui traine dans la gueule, piège, boule rouge, flaques, tentacules, cercle rouge ... je l'ai eu a l'usure en crevant comme une merde j'imagine même pas en merciless  ::O:

----------


## Montigny

> @Montigny : Perso, j'ai un assez bon ping (30ms max) et j'ai eu qu'un seul crash depuis la release. Possible que ce soit un peu la loterie à ce niveau pendant quelques jours. Par contre crasher à la suite, j'ai jamais eu.
> Je varie entre les serveurs Frankfurt/London. Pas de steam.
> 
> Et non, pas d'envoi d'item entre perso, faut passer par le coffre de la même league. 
> 
> Coincé encore toute la journée, vivement ce soir.


J'ai un bon ping (je ne sais pas de combien il est par contre) , mais pour les crashs , t'as bien vu comment ça faisait quand on a joué ensemble en 1.3  :^_^: 

Je vais essayer de passer par le client off (mais il me semble que j'avais des soucis d'installation avec , c'est pourquoi j'étais passé par steam) et voir avec le support pour le compte. Sinon , bha je mettrai mes items dans le coffres de guildes et je demanderai une invite :/

----------


## Amoilesmobs

C'est vrai que la 1.3 quand on a joué ensemble, c'était pas top. :/ J'avais cependant clairement pas autant de crashs que toi. Pas ce souci sur la 2.0.
Attention, les coffres de guildes sont en libre service pour les canards, ça va être difficile de s'en servir comme poste restante.  ::P:

----------


## Montigny

> C'est vrai que la 1.3 quand on a joué ensemble, c'était pas top. :/ J'avais cependant clairement pas autant de crashs que toi. Pas ce souci sur la 2.0.
> Attention, les coffres de guildes sont en libre service pour les canards, ça va être difficile de s'en servir comme poste restante.


Nan mais pour le coffre je n'y mettrais que les items essentiels (style les uniques) et pas avant que mon perso soit créé et invité sur l'autre compte  ::):

----------


## fadox

> Y a moyen d'envoyer des items à un perso ?


Il te suffit de lancer 2 fois le client en te connectant au diff comptes et tu te trade tes items trankilou  :;):

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Ah ben oui effectivement, on peut avoir 2 comptes différents mais pas plus, c'est la règle je crois (?).

Trouvé en Warbands :

Sympa ça !

----------


## Montigny

> Il te suffit de lancer 2 fois le client en te connectant au diff comptes et tu te trade tes items trankilou


Ha ouais , s'pas con ça ! Je vais essayer.

---------- Post added at 12h34 ---------- Previous post was at 11h50 ----------

Le transfert d'item de compte à compte a très bien fonctionné  ::): 

Donc , si on peut inviter mon perso : Endnow

Sinon , astuce pour ceux qui ont des soucis d'installation avec le client off (sans passer par steam) :

Lors de l'installation , j'ai eu une erreur (error package). Si vous l'avez , ne cliquez pas sur "OK" pour mettre fin à l'installe. Vous avez l'icône du jeu qui est apparue sur votre bureau , cliquez dessus et commencer le dl du jeu. Une fois fini , copiez/collez le dossier d'installation. Une fois que c'est fait , vous pouvez cliquez sur "OK" pour annuler l'installation. Vous pourrez effacer le dossier de ce début d'installation et faire un raccourcis bureau avec l'exe du dossier copié. 

C'est très con , mais les devs n'ont pas de solution à cette erreur apparemment :/

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Il me semble que tu es déjà dans la guilde non ?  C'est une place par compte, pas par nom de perso. ah ben oui 2 comptes, tired moi. -_-
--
Y en a qui ont vraiment pas beaucoup d'amour propre  ::o:  (spoil boss de fin):
http://www.twitch.tv/victor_serge/v/7417358
 ::P:

----------


## Montigny

Oui , mais vu que ce n'est pas le même compte...Mais c'est bon , j'ai reçus l'invite , merci  :;): 

Par contre , y un truc bizarre : c'est pas le même dossier d'installe que steam , et pourtant , ça a gardé mes bind de touches clavier/souris....

----------


## Safo

Dites, c'est quoi l'histoire avec les fantômes verts qui buffent les mobs?
J'ai l'impression qu'ils augmentent un max leur drop rate quand il les buff. Et en même temps, il loot bien lui même.
Du coup mieux vaut attendre qu'il buff tout le monde gaiement ou mieux vaut rusher le coco pour le tomber avec qu'il disparaisse?

----------


## fadox

Bon bah test de power creep 2.0.1 on the road again :D
au village

en map avec les charges et la flask atziri promise, avec un golem ice ya moyen de faire plus encore...


avec blood rage actif, c'est viable contre les packs de mobs, par contre sur le mono cible...., blood rage est "insustainable" et je me retrouve avec 300k et des poussières, faut que j'adapte ce build en low life (shav avec un coe ou ratsnest/abyssus ou que je me dégotte un bor double legacy et des anneaux amy avec de la life T.T) pour voir si ya moyen de battre mon record, mais ça vas être chaud vu que le gap ll/life est réduit d'une puissance cosmique...
Je pense que je vais faire le crevard et farm pour me payer un glyph mark ou une foe bite (ces cons les ont buff...) mon bon vieux build mf cycloner ayant été nerf (une fois de plus) ça vas être chaud (d'ailleurs, je ne partagerais plus jamais aucun build, ces demeurés de ggg risqueraient de le nerf ^^)

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Lightning Strike ?
C'est bien Lightning strike ?  ::ninja:: 

@Safo : excellente question. M'intéresse aussi.
En général je la joue à la gobelin/diablo, je fonce sur le fantôme sans me poser de questions. 
Le système vient de la league Torment je crois. J'étais absent. J'ai un mot des parents. ^

----------


## Mikh4il

Je m'y suis remis  ::): 

Parti pour faire un build dual flame totem.

J'avais commencé en Tempest mais y avait personne  ::'(:

----------


## fadox

> Lightning Strike ?
> C'est bien Lightning strike ?


C'est un peu de la merde en fait, mais dans la mesure où ça peut se jouer "ranged" ça donne un ersatz de spectral throw (qui a été nerfed to the ground  ::(:  )

----------


## Safo

J'ai chopé Maligaros Restraint sur ma sorc foudre-crit et ...ca envoie sec.
Par contre c'est très très glass canon comme gameplay  ::P: 

http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Maligaro's_Restraint

Le skin de l'unique est bien sympa en plus de ca

(Ce n'est pas mon perso, juste pour illustrer le truc - l'espèce de globe blanc rose)

----------


## Drup

@fadox: reave marche pas nettement mieux, dans cette catégorie ?

----------


## Safo

Je viens de me rendre compte avec effroi que les nodes de dodge et l'ex "Ondar Guile" doublant l'eva sur les projectiles ont été bien nerf.
Je comptais baser un perso sur le dodge + block mais ca n'a plus aucun intéret vu que les nodes de dodge diminuent violemment le block rate.

Mon perso est melee dual wield avec théoriquement dans les 40% de block.
Du coup je me dis que je devrais me concentrer sur le dodge et oublier le block vu que le dodge me donne le même montant de def (40%) PLUS 30% de dodge spell (je n'ai pas de block spell prévu sur mon build final initialement) PLUS pas mal de passifs libérés (l'investissement en block-dual wield et bien supérieur au nombre de passifs pour accéder au dodge).

En plus de cela, en se concentrant sur le dodge, je pourrais choper Daresso's Defiance ou Hyrri's Ire pour monter jusqu'à 46-50% en dodge.

Bref, du coup il vaut mieux que je parte sur du dodge. J'ai raison ou je zappe une donnée?

Sinon sur un autre sujet, Arrow Dancing (anciennement Ondar Guile) c'est de la grosse blague.
Pour quelle raison un perso prendrait-il ce skill franchement? A moins d'avoir une évasion TELLEMENT énorme qu'on peut se passer de 20% d'eva je ne vois pas ...

----------


## fadox

> @fadox: reave marche pas nettement mieux, dans cette catégorie ?


Faut que je test, mais comme j'ai vaal mon bor (rrrw) ça vas être compliqué :s et puis je perd le côté "ranged" de ls  ::(:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Faut que je test, mais comme j'ai vaal mon bor (rrrw) ça vas être compliqué :s et puis je perd le côté "ranged" de ls


Nan mais t'as déjà joué reave ou pas ?

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Avec Reave/Vaal Reave tu peux clean tout l'écran sans bouger si tu le mitonnes bien. D'ailleurs si Frost Blades ça le fait pas (le côté "ranged" est pas terrible là .. ça dépend juste de l'allonge de l'arme, autant dire rien), je redirige mon Shadow dans ce sens.

----------


## Avik

Ptain reset du serveur alors que je suis sur malachai depuis 1H30 et qu'il lui reste 2 pv font chier.
Vraiment débile comme boss en summoner, c'est pas possible, le temps que les zombies traversent la pièce pour aller au cac il sont morts.

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1315307




> Version 2.0.0d
> 
> Act 4 Boss Fight Changes:
> While we're very happy with the difficulty of the final boss on the Merciless difficulty level, it was definitely too hard in Normal and slightly too hard in Cruel.
> 
>     The final boss now has 33% less life on Normal, and 17% less life on Cruel.
>     The final boss now has fewer area effects on Normal and Cruel difficulties.
>     The damage of some skills performed by the final boss have been reduced slightly, especially against minions.
>     The final boss's mortar degeneration ground has been reduced in the last portion of the fight in Normal and Cruel difficulties.
> ...


=> Nerf (équilibrage) Malachai en normal/cruel !
=> Boost des récompenses pour Tempest surtout en normal/cruel et nerf (équilibrage) de certaines tempêtes
=> correction de quelques plantages


Merci à Shtong pour les points donnés à la guilde, je ne l'ai vu que maintenant faut être loggué sur le site officiel pour avoir le message indiquant qu'il y a des points à valider.  :;): 

Si/quand y'aura assez, je rajoute quoi, des stashs de coffre ou des slots de membres ? (là y'a 93 membres, donc un peu de place, je ne sais pas qui des restant est fantome ou pas, si quelqu'un veut s'amuser à faire le tri, qu'il me dise quoi ! )

----------


## Avik

ha ben damages réduits contre les minions c'est bon j'ai rien dit  ::): .

----------


## CaMarchePas

@Avik : dommage pour le boss, j'ai ragé après déco/instance plantée après une demi heure de fight alors 1h30... mais du coup le patch note devrait t'intéresser ! Si t'es en Warband, je pourris t'aider si ça passe pas (en normal/cruel).

----------


## Avik

1h30 j’exagère un peu  ::):  mais oui pas mal ce patch. 
J'ai pas testé en merciless avec mes perso haut lvl, mais tfacon avec leur stuff de porc peu importe la difficulté.^^

----------


## Amoilesmobs

:^_^:  Le nerf de Malachai ! _it was definitely too hard_ ...
J'ai aussi eu des retours comme quoi se faire Malachai en Summoner était pas une sinécure.  

@CaMarchePas : 7 places c'est byzance, on a le temps de voir venir.  :^_^:  J'ai jeté un œil à la liste. Beaucoup de canards connus qui sont susceptibles de revenir (en même temps si ils sont pas là pour Awakening  ::o: ), 30% que j'identifie pas. 
On a qu'à rester comme ça si y a pas plus de demandes.
Et puis si c'est nécessaire, tous les canards donnent un peu à la guilde (enfin ceux qui ont des points à dépenser), 10 places de plus + des stashs, zou! my2cents

J'ai donné quelques points pour faire un chiffre rond. On peut pas me kicker de la guilde pendant 3 mois !  ::ninja::

----------


## Dirian

@CMP
identifier ceux qui ne jouent pas c'est simple. Tu passe tout les co que tu vois en officier, il ne restera plus que les inactifs.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> @CMP
> identifier ceux qui ne jouent pas c'est simple. Tu passe tout les co que tu vois en officier, il ne restera plus que les inactifs.


T'es pas con quand tu veux !

----------


## Shtong

> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1315307
> Si/quand y'aura assez, je rajoute quoi, des stashs de coffre ou des slots de membres ? (là y'a 93 membres, donc un peu de place, je ne sais pas qui des restant est fantome ou pas, si quelqu'un veut s'amuser à faire le tri, qu'il me dise quoi ! )


Faudrait faire le tri pour voir s'il y a besoin de slots joueurs, mais c'est en voyant tous les tabs remove-only pleins à craquer que j'ai eu pitié et ai donné quelques points ^^

Malachai difficile en summoner vous dites ? J'ai bien choisi mon moment pour tester un summoner  :tired: 
Enfin pour l'instant j'apprécie bien le petit raging spirits

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Faudrait faire le tri pour voir s'il y a besoin de slots joueurs, mais c'est en voyant tous les tabs remove-only pleins à craquer que j'ai eu pitié et ai donné quelques points ^^


Merci mais sans vouloir te décevoir, GGG a instauré une règle assez débile mais soit disant réclamée par les joueurs : quand tu achètes un onglet, ça remplace d'abord un onglet "remove only" du coup en standard faudra trier pour récupérer de la place (le premier onglet remove only deviendra "normal" ).

Je ne sais plus si y'a des promos sur les guildstash, je vais regarder un peu après, si y'en a de temps en temps je vais attendre.

J'ai validé les deux autres transactions, du coup ce n'est plus un compte rond ! :D

----------


## Orhin

> @CMP
> identifier ceux qui ne jouent pas c'est simple. Tu passe tout les co que tu vois en officier, il ne restera plus que les inactifs.


 Et comment on fait pour les officiers inactifs ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Safo

Tain je veux jouer ! … boulot de chier  ::'(: 
C’est une drogue ce jeu …

Vous en êtes où depuis vendredi dernier ?
Des retours sur Awakening ?

Perso je prends un pied dingue et ca avance bien sans non plus jouer comme un fou sur le week end.

Ranger DW Wild strike niveau 48. Refonte des passives de block pour aller sur le dodge hier soir. Ca envoie bien comme il faut !

Sorc niveau 53, initialement spé shock nova et/ou lightning tendrils pour essayer des nouveaux trucs finalement partie sur Arc, les deux skills précédents n’étant vraiment pas efficace face à ce dernier.
Ajout de la ceinture de Daresso pour avoir un perso un peu moins classic que d’habitude en augmentant son dps en s’auto-shockant.

Templar Flicker Oro’s sacrifice niveau 16 parce qu’un perso flicker c’est unique et que c’est un très bon moyen de contourner le nerf de Blood Rage  ::):

----------


## Ravine

Des gens pour monter une team PVP pour les dailies Leo? J'aimerai pouvoir mastercraft le +% damage over time, donc avoir une team pourrait etre cool. On pourrait meme fake les 1v1 en jouant les uns contre les autres.

A ce sujet, je cherche une Fox Shade http://poedb.tw/us/unique.php?n=Foxshade, et un Pillar of the Caged God (j'ai un build tout pret, donc je cherche pas plus loin)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Et comment on fait pour les officiers inactifs ?


Je les ai demote les officiers fantomes !  ::P: 




> Des gens pour monter une team PVP pour les dailies Leo? J'aimerai pouvoir mastercraft le +% damage over time, donc avoir une team pourrait etre cool. On pourrait meme fake les 1v1 en jouant les uns contre les autres.


Comme déjà dit, je suis partant, même si y'a personne, en se synchro à quelques uns ça devrait lancer.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Des gens pour monter une team PVP pour les dailies Leo? J'aimerai pouvoir mastercraft le +% damage over time, donc avoir une team pourrait etre cool. On pourrait meme fake les 1v1 en jouant les uns contre les autres.
> 
> A ce sujet, je cherche une Fox Shade http://poedb.tw/us/unique.php?n=Foxshade, et un Pillar of the Caged God (j'ai un build tout pret, donc je cherche pas plus loin)


Toi tu devrais regarder plus souvent dans le coffre de guilde.  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Cool, je check ce soir alors. Thx !

----------


## azack

> Je m'y suis remis 
> 
> Parti pour faire un build dual flame totem.
> 
> J'avais commencé en Tempest mais y avait personne


On est 2,3 à jouer HC et je dirais que le reste du temps je suis seul  ::(: 
Normalement on devait être plein en HC avec lockstep, mais bon malachai à fait peur ^^

Au fait rip mon maraudeur 93 QQ

----------


## Siscka

ça sert à quoi d'avoir une guilde ingame ?

Ne me dites pas jouer avec des gens hein.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Tain je veux jouer ! … boulot de chier 
> C’est une drogue ce jeu …
> 
> Vous en êtes où depuis vendredi dernier ?


Pareil, je suis au boulot aujourd'hui... 

Pour ma part, je suis sur une witch dual flame totem lvl 73 assez tanky (4,3K life au compteur) et je farm le début de l'acte 4 merciless (Dried Lake et Aqueduct).

@ Ravine
Je suis opé pour une team PvP mais je n'ai pas encore réfléchi à un build pour.  :;):

----------


## Ravine

> ça sert à quoi d'avoir une guilde ingame ?
> 
> Ne me dites pas jouer avec des gens hein.


Jouer avec des gens.
Faire tourner du matos de levelling/des uniques/l'entraide et l'amour de son prochain.
Leveller avec des gens.
Se moquer d'autres gens, avec des gens.
Endormir les uniques du guild stash.
Faire tourner les dailies entre gens.
Jouer dans son coin et faire comme si on etait dans la guilde et recup des gems QL dans le stash guild.
Mendier des gemmes de base parce que le Shadow ou la Ranger ne peut pas acheter certaines gemmes.
Jouer avec des gens.

---------- Post added at 14h43 ---------- Previous post was at 14h38 ----------

Perso pour le PVP je ressort mon Templar Freeze, Pillar of the Caged God + Glacial Hammer. Le rework des gemmes a change quelques trucs, du coup, fini le Flicker Multistrike Curse on Hit  ::(:  (il faut repartir sur du selfcast pour les Curses). Je garde quand meme Flicker, toujours utile pour jump sur quelqu'un. Je pense meme le sloter Stun, just-in-case.

----------


## Siscka

> Jouer avec des gens.
> Faire tourner du matos de levelling/des uniques/l'entraide et l'amour de son prochain.


Y'a pas besoin de guilde pour jouer à plusieurs d'où mon message.

Je pensais plutôt à des bonus ou des trucs via le pvp !

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Cool, je check ce soir alors. Thx !


Elle est déjà partie.  :Emo:  Par contre check l'onglet 5L en passant ..

----------


## Ravine

Ca facilite grandement. Apres avoir passe 2 semaines sans personne sur la beta, je suis content d'avoir tous mes amis avec moi, parce que l'entraide, c'est beau (et on peut se moquer aussi)

----------


## Siscka

> Ca facilite grandement. Apres avoir passe 2 semaines sans personne sur la beta, je suis content d'avoir tous mes amis avec moi, parce que l'entraide, c'est beau (et on peut se moquer aussi)


Tu ne m'a toujours pas compris :/

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Tu ne m'a toujours pas compris :/


Si on t'as compris ! Mais ya rien à dire... Ya aucun intérêt autre que facilité les modalités de jeu en groupe.

----------


## Zephy

Et puis au moins en guilde , on s'amuse  :;):

----------


## Tiquolol

Salut,

je viens post pour Camarchepas afin de pouvoir rentrer dans la guilde !
Je fais tout bien comme tu as demandé !

Tiquolol

----------


## Amoilesmobs

_Et c'est encore un militaire qui gagne une tringle à rideau_ :

The Race for Merc. Malachai

----------


## Croustimiel

Coin les amis.
Je débute gentiment sur PoE et pour le moment c'est plutôt très cool (bon c'est du H'n's, difficile de pas adhérer au concept). Vu que je m'ennui tout seul dans mon coin, je recherche un peu d'amour et de chaleur. C'est donc tout naturellement que je me tourne vers mes amis palmipèdes.

Mon pseudo IG est le même : Croustimiel. Je joue une sorte de mage frost (je bricole un peu pour mon premier perso tout en suivant quelques guides).

Ah oui et Camarchepas est le meilleur.  ::ninja::

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Dites, si j'ai un perso en dual wield les bonus pour armes à une main du skill tree s'appliquent ?

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Tiens un Captain.  ::): 

Oui pour ta question : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/One-Handed  :;):

----------


## Siscka

> Et puis au moins en guilde , on s'amuse


Nah mais tu comprends ou pas ?

Si vous avez de la place dans la guilde cpc du coup on est deux, les pseudo : *Sisckaa* et  *Ilzankrius*

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Tiens un Captain. 
> 
> Oui pour ta question : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/One-Handed


Merci  ::lol::

----------


## Ravine

Bon, j'ai un build a 32 points en Marauder plutot qu'en Templar, et je pense qu'il couvre mes besoins (et je ne serai pas en jupette, win/win); Grosso modo, ca sera 
[Flicker Strike/Frenzy] - Melee Physical Damage - Endurance Charge on Melee Stun (4L)
[Glacial Hammer] - Plein de trucs (MPD, Added Fire, Cold to Fire, Faster Attack)
[Arctic Breath/Spell Totem] - pour distraire.
[Hatred]
avec Vengeance/Riposte sur les trous qui restent.

Vous reflechissez a votre build PVP qu'on sorte un peu a l'occasion?

---------- Post added at 15h09 ---------- Previous post was at 13h59 ----------

Putain on sent que c'est jour ferie, tout le monde sur le jeu ou en train de boire des aperos, personne sur le forum.

----------


## Kamikaze

Je viens de finir Normal en HC. Sympa cet acte 4 mais Piety est vraiment le boss le plus difficile, Malachai est une blague a coté. Piety est pas si dure au fond mais le rayon one shot n'importe qui c'est abusé. Avec un build HYPER tanky le rayon me met à 10~20% de vie en m'effleurant, et j'ai une bonne life regen donc je peux gérer le DOT.

Mais je vois pas comment les gens qui jouent un truc un peu léger s'en sorte, suffit de se faire toucher une fois pour mourir.

J'ai envie de me monter un templar avec magma orb mais j'avais rip avec le premier que j'avais voulu monter et je vois pas trop de solution pour piety à part acheter le run...

C'est quoi comme type de damage son rayon? Et les boules qu'elle balance?

----------


## Ravine

Vu les patates que je me prenais, je dirais Physical. Les autres m'ont entendu jurer comme un charretier sur Mumble hier soir.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Idem. Physical au moins en partie. On prend d’ailleurs des charges de saignement dans le steak. Je me demande s’il y a une composante feu ?

Le plus drôle est quand je l’ai bloquée contre une paroi (et je n’ai pas de knockback…). Je n’ai pas trouvé la fonction parkour et accrochage au plafond. Knockback n’est pas votre ami.

------

Un perso _traps_, ça peut être bien en PvP (teamplay) ?

---------- Post added at 17h02 ---------- Previous post was at 16h52 ----------

Cet anneau est une merveille qui illustre tellement bien PoE :


(^clic)

----------


## Orhin

> Vu les patates que je me prenais, je dirais Physical. Les autres m'ont entendu jurer comme un charretier sur Mumble hier soir.


 Doit y avoir pas mal de lightning aussi, en augmentant ma res ça passait nettement mieux.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Pas de problème. L’ultime solution est là !
(via Reddit)

 :^_^:

----------


## Ravine

Les persos traps sont les plus chiants. Bear Traps + Increase Duration, c'est imbitable.

----------


## Montigny

J'ai fini l'acte IV en normal et ....j'aime pas du tout  ::|: 

Autant les 3 1ers actes sont sympa , autant là , une fois dans la mine , ça m'a gonflé sévère (et je ne parle même pas de l'antre de malachai que je trouve vraiment nase comme zone...

Spoiler Alert! 


D'ailleurs l'avant dernière zone , où piety nous aide un peu à le combattre , ça ressemble vraiment à un trou du cul...

 )

----------


## Kamikaze

Je supporte pas les nouvelles quotes du Marauder.

Elles sont complètement merdiques et pas travaillées. Même le Templar est mieux maintenant.

----------


## pangolinou

> J'ai fini l'acte IV en normal et ....j'aime pas du tout


J'avoue que je m'attendais à un add-on du niveau de lord of destruction, et j'ai été un peu déçut, ça ressemble plus à une uber-fin-de-l'act-3 avec une énorme succession de boss

----------


## Kamikaze

Serveur Londres qui plante. Mon perso est passé en Standard alors que j'étais dans un endroit vide sans aucun risque pour moi.

Deuxième fois que ça m'arrive. Lockstep activé.

Je laisse tomber le jeu pour un moment c'est hyper relou ce genre de truc ça coupe toute envie de jouer.

Je lègue un tabula rasa et un facebreaker à 775% aux gens qui jouent en standard

Onglet "5L" y'avait plus de place ailleurs :/

----------


## Avik

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> D'ailleurs l'avant dernière zone , où piety nous aide un peu à le combattre , ça ressemble vraiment à un trou du cul...
> 
>  )


J'ai pensé a la même chose, design très inspiré.
Sans parler de ça il y a beaucoup de réutilisage d'ancienne zones, les mines c'est les docks etc ... 
Le coup des rêves c'est un peu facile.
Et niveau lore on perds tout mystère a buter absolument tout les personnages qui existent. 

Quelqu'un a un lien pour le lore complet du jeu au fait (meme en anglais) par hasard? 


Et plus je respé mes perso plus je vois qu'aucun n'est viable pour malachai, je plains les nouveaux joueurs ...

----------


## Ifit

je viens de passer lvl 70 avec mon flicker strike templar.

Vous utilisez quoi comme setup de gem  defensif / debuff ? 
1)vengeance + curse on hit + 2 curse
2) CWDT (max) + curse + endurying cry

----------


## Montigny

> J'avoue que je m'attendais à un add-on du niveau de lord of destruction, et j'ai été un peu déçut, ça ressemble plus à une uber-fin-de-l'act-3 avec une énorme succession de boss


Ce qui m'a soulé 

Spoiler Alert! 


ce sont les arènes , c'est n'importe quoi et donne pas envie d'avancer  ::(:  . Affronter des boss qui font des aoe énormes dans des endroits tous petits , ça va bien 5mn... et comme dit plus haut , la réutilisation des décors c'est pas génial (sans compter que dans l'antre de malachai , c'est quasiment illisible niveau déplacement).



Du coup , je ne sais pas si je vais retenter en cruel...

----------


## Siscka

> Je viens de finir Normal en HC. Sympa cet acte 4 mais Piety est vraiment le boss le plus difficile, Malachai est une blague a coté. Piety est pas si dure au fond mais le rayon one shot n'importe qui c'est abusé. Avec un build HYPER tanky le rayon me met à 10~20% de vie en m'effleurant, et j'ai une bonne life regen donc je peux gérer le DOT.
> 
> Mais je vois pas comment les gens qui jouent un truc un peu léger s'en sorte, suffit de se faire toucher une fois pour mourir.
> 
> J'ai envie de me monter un templar avec magma orb mais j'avais rip avec le premier que j'avais voulu monter et je vois pas trop de solution pour piety à part acheter le run...
> 
> C'est quoi comme type de damage son rayon? Et les boules qu'elle balance?


Tient on vient juste de tomber dessus avec mon pote depuis l'act 1 c'est finger in the noise et là TADA DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM.

Ils nous mettent dans une pièece de 4m² et démerdez-vous.

----------


## Avik

Ça fait des jours que je cherche mon build rathpith Block sur le forum witch mais en trouvant rien de convaincant, en fait c’était sur le forum scion :

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...1291120/page/1

Enfin le build block a l'ancienne qui marche ! avec mes gemmes pas up et mes mauvaises socket un test vite fait comme ça, ça poutre tout en merciless en étant immortel j'adore :D.

----------


## Thyrion

> Ce qui m'a soulé 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ce sont les arènes , c'est n'importe quoi et donne pas envie d'avancer  . Affronter des boss qui font des aoe énormes dans des endroits tous petits , ça va bien 5mn... et comme dit plus haut , la réutilisation des décors c'est pas génial (sans compter que dans l'antre de malachai , c'est quasiment illisible niveau déplacement).
> 
> 
> 
> Du coup , je ne sais pas si je vais retenter en cruel...


Même avis, l'acte 4 en normal est bien trop difficile, je suis en train de le faire avec un perso qui a roulé sur l'acte 3, ben après la mine c'est galère... 
Ils vont décourager les nouveaux joueurs ou les casuals comme moi, avec un équilibrage à la truelle comme ça.

----------


## azack

Perso, j'ai fait l'acte 4 normal en solo, mais j'ai dû acheter le kill de Malachai. 
Malgré un bon dps et une bonne jauge d'hp il me défonçait en 3 sec...
Il va falloir prendre le temps de comprendre le combat et peut être qu'il faut également prendre des flasques adaptées.

----------


## Flibustier

J'ai un peu galéré aussi à monter mon shadow crit dagger Wild Strike jusqu'en merciless. J'ai passé mon temps à gérer ma vie avec mes potions, n'ayant pas assez de life leech. C'est inconfortable au possible.
Je pense qu'il faut leveller en regen+défense Ar+une skill AOE un peu OP(par exemple Fire Trap qui marche toujours assez bien si on prend les nodes Burning Dmg au dessus de Witch). Tout ce qui ES et EV est bien trop casse gueule avec cet act4 et les nerfs.

----------


## pangolinou

> Perso, j'ai fait l'acte 4 normal en solo, mais j'ai dû acheter le kill de Malachai. 
> Malgré un bon dps et une bonne jauge d'hp il me défonçait en 3 sec...
> Il va falloir prendre le temps de comprendre le combat et peut être qu'il faut également prendre des flasques adaptées.


T'es surement pas le seul vu que le patch qui est sorti hier je crois a été de réduire la difficulté de ce combat... m'étonnerai pas qu'il y ai un gros rééquilibrage des arènes aussi

----------


## Orhin

> Il va falloir prendre le temps de comprendre le combat


 Ceci.
Perso je galérais pas mal au départ, mais une fois que t'as bien retenu les différents timer ça passe pas trop mal.
Par contre faut vraiment pas hésiter à être mobile pour esquiver la majorité des projectiles et zone d'AOE qui te déglinguent rapidement.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Perso, j'ai fait l'acte 4 normal en solo, mais j'ai dû acheter le kill de Malachai. 
> Malgré un bon dps et une bonne jauge d'hp il me défonçait en 3 sec...
> Il va falloir prendre le temps de comprendre le combat et peut être qu'il faut également prendre des flasques adaptées.


 ::O: 
Acheter Malachai en normal, non quoi ... Tu aurais du demander à un canard si c'était insurmontable. 
My bad, pas en normal et en hc, je me disais aussi .. ^^
Alors oui la dernière partie de l'acte 4 n'est pas pour les enfants de cœur, c'est ce qui disait à la release. 
Hop c'est nerf. 
Et dans 3 mois on trouvera ça trop facile.  :<_<: 
Je me demande jusqu'où GGG va être obligé d'aller cette fois. 
Je vise personne ici bien sûr. C'est le mouvement naturel de rétractation qui se met en branle. De la mécanique inéluctable de défense.  ::rolleyes:: 

J'admets que la fin du jeu même en normal n'est pas vraiment accueillante pour ceux qui débarquent mais tout à fait jouable en crevant un certain nombre de fois, en moyenne, un peu plus peut-être  ::P:  
Mais c'est bien, c'est la fin du jeu quoi ! 
Le boss c'est le chef !  :^_^:  ...  ::ninja:: 

OK la 1ere fois tu crèves en boucle. 
On est surpris, moins la seconde, etc. Courbe d'apprentissage tout ça. Faut intégrer les différentes strats possibles, et je parle pas seulement sur le moment, préparer son perso en fonction du combat à venir. A plus petite échelle, un peu comme quand on va voir la petite sirène, tu mets ta bagouse de resist cold ...
Regarder Dominus maintenant en normal ...... 

Blague à part, je crois ça plaît assez aux vieux de la vieille parce qu'ils y voient un challenge intéressant, les autres sont ... surpris, et ragent. Difficile d'aimer quoi que ce soit dans cet état d'esprit.
Perso je le redis, j'adore. 
Les autres actes sont plus ouverts et cette différence, cette pente vers les tréfonds, les "arènes" toutes petites, minuscules, riquiqui, avec un gros méchant, ça me plaît. Na ! 
Les yeux sur les murs, tout ce sang, la musique, l'ambiance et tout un tas de trucs.
Mais c'est peut-être parce que j'essaie de juger PoE dans son ensemble et pas le dernier 1/3 de l'acte 4.
Les arènes de Daresso quoi ! C'est totalement épique ce truc ! La musique , le récit des combats ...  ::wub:: 
Bref. Le jeu n'a pas besoin qu'on le défende, il le fait très bien tout seul.
Sur PoE le but est d'atteindre le Endgame pour pouvoir faire tout plein de Maps délirantes avec les potes, avec des mods wtf et dans la bonne humeur et l'entraide. 
Si si je vous assure. On est pas là pour se faire du mal.

Quoique. ::ninja::

----------


## Orhin

> Si si je vous assure. On est pas là pour se faire du mal.
> 
> Quoique.


 Coopaing.
La première fois que j'ai fait Dominus en normal, j'avais galéré comme pas possible avec ma summoner.
Depuis je le farme en merc avec le même perso en moins de 20sec.

Et personnellement j'ai vraiment aimé l'acte 4, que ce soit au niveau :
- du design => très réussi techniquement (on sent qu'ils ont plus de moyen qu'avant) et avec une DA qui change par rapport au reste du jeu
- de l'écriture => on en apprend enfin plus sur le background du jeu
- du challenge => ça manque un poil d'équilibre à certains endroits mais les boss sont plutôt intéressants
- du level design => effectivement les combats en arène ça change pas mal par rapport au reste du jeu, mais justement ça donne parfaitement le sentiment de boss de fin de jeu

----------


## Ravine

Tous les combats se font en arene, depuis l'acte 1. Merveil, Vaal, Piety, Dominus ? Que des arenes.
Bon je vais prendre du retard sur mon levelling, je suis pas la ce WE (London! Woohooo!) et je sors pas mal. Damn, foutue vie sociale, tu petes mon ratio d'xp/min.

----------


## Drup

Amoilesmobs: Je t'invite a lire https://dd.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...st_beat_act_4/

Bien que, moi aussi, j'aime les mécaniques, il y avait des vrais soucis en terme de dégats/vie. Je n'ai pas rejoué depuis le nerf, donc je peux pas dire si c'est toujours valide, mais la courbe de difficulté était *très* mal branlée.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Dites, c'est quoi l'histoire avec les fantômes verts qui buffent les mobs?
> J'ai l'impression qu'ils augmentent un max leur drop rate quand il les buff. Et en même temps, il loot bien lui même.
> Du coup mieux vaut attendre qu'il buff tout le monde gaiement ou mieux vaut rusher le coco pour le tomber avec qu'il disparaisse?


En fait, et j'avais zappé cette mécanique. Mais je continue de foncer sur le fantôme.  ::P:

----------


## Drup

Ah oui et, 5 attaques avec des effets rouges sur un fond rouge avec des effets d'environnement rouges, STOP. Tout le monde n'a pas une vision chromatique parfaite.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je pense qu'Azack a payé pour dom... en HC hein ! 

Dominus était dur, il a été nerf/équilibré quelques fois, donc y'a pas que l'habitude.

Évidemment que Malachai a été équilibré, oui il se doit d'être difficile et dangereux mais là pour du normal/cruel il ne servait qu'à rebuter une trop grande partie de joueurs... et surtout en HC voilà quoi... Ils ont corrigé comme il faut : abordable mais toujours dangereux, et il n'a pas bougé en merciless. Je viens de le buter en merciless d'ailleurs, 1 mort en haut, 5 en bas, mais j'ai trouvé quelques trucs qui m'aident bien : repop toujours le golem qui va péter quelques "mines" au sol, faire pop un totem sur une mine pour la péter et pouvoir bouger. J'irais pas le voir avec n'importe quel perso et sans doute jamais en HC merciless.

----------


## Groufac

> Coopaing.
> La première fois que j'ai fait Dominus en normal, j'avais galéré comme pas possible avec ma summoner.
> Depuis je le farme en merc avec le même perso en moins de 20sec.
> 
> Et personnellement j'ai vraiment aimé l'acte 4, que ce soit au niveau :
> - du design => très réussi techniquement (on sent qu'ils ont plus de moyen qu'avant) et avec une DA qui change par rapport au reste du jeu
> - de l'écriture => on en apprend enfin plus sur le background du jeu
> - du challenge => ça manque un poil d'équilibre à certains endroits mais les boss sont plutôt intéressants
> - du level design => effectivement les combats en arène ça change pas mal par rapport au reste du jeu, mais justement ça donne parfaitement le sentiment de boss de fin de jeu


Même avis globalement. Bon ça fait 2 ans que j'avais pas joué par contre  ::ninja:: 

Le seul point noir c'est la lisibilité des fights, en groupe acte 4 les combats contre Malachai ou même 

Spoiler Alert! 


Piety

 sont franchement illisibles par moments.

----------


## Avik

Comme quoi les gouts ... je trouve cette extension vraiment au rabais mais bon pour un jeu gratuit on va pas se plaindre.

Les boss c'est des vrai boss endgame quoi, a la wow. Ça tranche avec le reste du jeu où il suffit d'avoir les résistances pour face tank.  
La il y a toujours des mécanismes que oneshot peu importe ta défense.

Tué en merciless en étant mort 1 fois on ne peut pas tout esquiver c'est impossible, faut encaisser 2-3 truc mineurs, je trouve qu'il est trop difficile aussi.
Le combat est vachement long parce que le temps que tu passes a tourner en rond c'est du temp ou tu dps pas ...

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Je pense qu'Azack a payé pour dom... en HC hein !


J'ai édité. -_- Et oui je suis d'accord, pour du HC l'est chaud le Malachai.  ::O:  Mais j'imagine que les joueurs vont trouver la parade assez vite. Même en HC.

----------


## Ravine

On va encore dire que je suis partial, mais parler d'extension au rabais, ca me fait bouillir le sang.
Je peux concevoir que vous n'ayez rien a carrer de la facon dont sont fait les jeux auxquels vous jouez, mais etre aveugle ET meprisant en regard du boulot abattu sur The Awakening, ca ne fait qu'ajouter une coche a mon decompte de "pourquoi je me fatigue a continuer a bosser dans le jeu video quand je vois a quel point les joueurs sont ingrats en general".

Vous m'attristez, messieurs.

(regardez, je pleure  ::'(:  )

----------


## CaMarchePas

Tu pleures tout le temps aussi, du coup ça n'a aucune valeur ce que tu racontes !

Spice de fadox !


 ::ninja::

----------


## Drup

Ravine: monsieur*. Il n'y en a qu'un qui a dit ca, et rien que pour la lockstep, c'est une affirmation stupide.  ::P:

----------


## Achille

vous parlez d'un jeu GRATOS quand même  ::|:

----------


## Avik

Quand on en attend beaucoup on est déçu, 2 environnement réutilisés pour le cadre, 2 portail qui clignotent pour l'histoire, un méchant démoniaque tête de mort pour la fin, ça aurait pu avoir tellement plus de charme ...

----------


## doomeer

Perso je suis pas très fan non plus de la deuxième partie de l’acte 4. Bon j’ai jamais été méga-fan des boss fights de PoE. Je me souviens de Dominus que j’ai tué en Merciless avant Normal / Cruel et il m’avait bien dégoûté. Je l’avais un peu cherché, en testant en Merciless d’entrée, mais le gros problème c’était de comprendre ce qu’il se passait. Franchement y’a rien qui indique que c’est la pluie de sang qui te fait mal, par exemple. Pour l’acte 4 c’est un peu pareil, y’a des mécanismes pas très clair déjà de base, mais en plus le jeu ne t’aide pas à les comprendre.

Premier boss bien chiant, 

Spoiler Alert! 


Piety. Il faut commencer par apprendre à esquiver son rayon et ses boules. Sauf que son rayon arrive de façon très soudaine quand même ; il n’y a pas vraiment de phase de chauffe où le rayon irait moins vite et où il ferait moins mal, par exemple. Tu peux te faire tuer d’entrée de jeu juste parce que t’as pas de bol. Pendant ce temps, tu te fais déjà défoncer par les adds. T’as deux mécanismes mortel à la fois, d’entrée de jeu, qui se protègent mutuellement dans le sens où quand t’essaye d’en esquiver un, l’autre te tue ; quand t’essaye d’en comprendre un, l’autre te déconcentre. D’autant que les spawners te bloquent, donc t’empêchent de bien esquiver le rayon. Surtout si t’essayes de l’esquiver avec un skill de mouvement comme Flame Dash, qui marche très bien pour passer à travers le rayon une fois l’arène dégagée. Une fois que t’as compris que tu pouvais tuer les spawners c’est tout de suite plus facile. Mais voilà, quand tu dois comprendre ça alors que tu meurs avant même d’avoir lancé un seul spell, bah t’as dix fois le temps d’être frustré.

Le pire étant qu’une fois que t’es mort, le checkpoint est dans l’arène elle-même et les adds sont tous encore là, sans doute même plus nombreux. J’ai 4 auras et un golem : si j’essaye d’en lancer un seul, je suis mort avant d’avoir fini de le cast.

Il aurait fallu faire ça progressivement. Au début du combat, n’avoir aucun add et un délai plus long entre rayon et bouboules. Avoir un rayon qui démarre lentement. À 75% des HP, Piety peut faire poper un spawner. À 50%, elle peut faire popper les autres spawners. Bref, introduire les mécanismes progressivement pour que le joueur ait le temps de comprendre et d’apprendre. Comme dans à peu près tous les autres jeux à boss, en fait. Après, en Cruel et en Merciless, elle peut être plus violente d’entrée de jeu : on a le Normal pour apprendre les mécanismes.



Les boss suivants (boss de fin inclus) sont moins frustrant je trouve, mais ils sont juste trop longs. En gros la stratégie consiste à TP régulièrement pour refill les flasks. Super :P C’est très palpitant. Surtout 

Spoiler Alert! 


Doedre

, avec son sac à PV le combat dure trois plombes. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Malachai

 c’est un peu pareil, il a juste trop d’HP, c’est super long. Le combat en lui-même (post-nerf) je l’ai trouvé plutôt sympathique, il se passe plein de trucs. Mais c’est trop long.

----------


## Ravine

Teu teu teu. La reutilisation, y'en a eu probablement sur les modeles 3d *des props*, mais tout le texturing etait a refaire. Et ca couvre le retexturing, le lighting, gerer le blending, et s'assurer que tout ca fonctionne bien pour chaque chunk individuellement ET dans la generation des niveaux. (bonne lecture https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/55091 sur le sujet du texturing dans leur cas)

Le fait qu'Awakening est en dev depuis 2 ans explique que certains environnement etaient deja partiellement utilises en maps. Une partie des assets etait la, mais pas entierement.

Tu rajoutes les nouveaux ennemis, les boss, leurs animations respectives, leurs mecaniques de jeu, et le fait qu'ils ont du augmenter la taille maximale des posts sur le forum pour pouvoir poster le patch note en un seul bloc, et tu devrais comprendre pourquoi je m'enerve un peu. Le manque de recul et de mise en perspective fatigue vraiment a la longue, autant en tant que joueur, que faisant partie de l'industrie.

----------


## Thyrion

> Les boss suivants (boss de fin inclus) sont moins frustrant je trouve, mais ils sont juste trop longs. En gros la stratégie consiste à TP régulièrement pour refill les flasks. Super :P C’est très palpitant. Surtout 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Doedre
> 
> , avec son sac à PV le combat dure trois plombes. 
> 
> ...


J'ai jamais compris cette mécanique de TP pendant les Boss, ils devraient équilibrer leurs Boss correctement pour qu'il soit possible de les faire sans TP (ce qui est possible de faire jusqu'à l'act 4 d'ailleurs) et interdire le TP, ce serait quand même plus épique/gratifiant.

----------


## Siscka

> Tient on vient juste de tomber dessus avec mon pote depuis l'act 1 c'est finger in the noise et là TADA DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM.
> 
> Ils nous mettent dans une pièece de 4m² et démerdez-vous.


Bon au final le plus dur c'est le début quand il faut clear tout les spawn à spermatozoïdes.

Au final le boss le plus *chiant* c'est celle qui gère la foudre parcque si tu l'attaque au cac elle te grille super rapidement.

----------


## azack

> Je pense qu'Azack a payé pour dom... en HC hein ! .


Non j'ai été au bout de l'acte 4 en solo en killant piety sur notre 1ere rencontre svp  :;):  
Mais par contre devant malachai j'ai vu ma jauge de vie se réduire à vue d'œil j'ai tenté 3 fois mais rien à faire ça va trop vite. En HC perdre son perso ça arrive mais là c un combat digne d'atziri même en normal...

Dom il y a des astuces, flasque anti bleem, topaz et granite.
La perso je vois pas je fais un groundslam mais pas le temps de l'approcher.
Je vais refaire un dual totem version écrit et je vais courir partout...

D'ailleurs qui a tué malachai en sc du premier coup ?

Je préfère donner un fuse et revenir avec 15 lvl de + pour comprendre le combat.

Honnêtement j'aime bien la 2.0 d'ailleurs je pensais arrêter poe mais du coup  ::P: 

---------- Post added at 13h53 ---------- Previous post was at 13h52 ----------




> Bon au final le plus dur c'est le début quand il faut clear tout les spawn à spermatozoïdes.
> 
> Au final le boss le plus *chiant* c'est celle qui gère la foudre parcque si tu l'attaque au cac elle te grille super rapidement.


Il est easy ce combat pour moi. 
Malachai, piety 3 le reste c tout pareil

----------


## Orhin

> J'ai jamais compris cette mécanique de TP pendant les Boss, ils devraient équilibrer leurs Boss correctement pour qu'il soit possible de les faire sans TP (ce qui est possible de faire jusqu'à l'act 4 d'ailleurs) et interdire le TP, ce serait quand même plus épique/gratifiant.


 En dehors de quelques boss, t'as toujours des mobs de merde qui traînent autour et qui te permettent de largement remplir tes potions.
Sur Malachai, j'étais sous popo de vie et de mana quasi en permanence et j'ai pas eu besoin de TP une fois (bon c'était après le nerf, certes).




> D'ailleurs qui a tué malachai en sc du premier coup ?


 Une mort en haut et une mort en bas le temps de comprendre les mécanismes.

Après j'ai un build plutôt tank avec pas mal de regen qui clean très bien les packs de mob (wild strike powaaa), donc ça aide.




> Il est easy ce combat pour moi.


 Comme quoi ça dépend des builds.
Perso je galère un poil plus sur les boss seuls car je n'ai pas de mob pour regen comme un port (Poacher Mark + attaque de zone = plein de life on hit) et remplir les potions.
Bon j'avais que 45% de rez lightning aussi sur le boss dont siscka parlait, ça aide pas.  ::ninja::

----------


## CaMarchePas

Mais vous parlez des décorts de quelles zones qui existaient déjà ? Par ce que je vois pas. Ok dryed lake a le même nom, mais l'ancienne map c'était le décort de l'acte 1 et la nouvelle zone c'est autre chose. Après je vois pas, j'ai loupé un truc ?




> J'ai jamais compris cette mécanique de TP pendant les Boss, ils devraient équilibrer leurs Boss correctement pour qu'il soit possible de les faire sans TP (ce qui est possible de faire jusqu'à l'act 4 d'ailleurs) et interdire le TP, ce serait quand même plus épique/gratifiant.


En fait la mécanique du tp c'est pour permettre de le faire plus facilement, les mécniques pour le faire sans TP existent déjà : 
-flasks qui rechargent plus vite
-flasks qui rechargent "on crit"
-fat regen vie ou es
-vol de vie / vol de vie qui donne de l'ES / life gain on hit via items/passifs
-malédictions qui redonnent de la vie (on hit, on kill, leech...)

Spécialement pour Malachai, y'a des mobs, des tas, en tout cas mes flasks se rechargent même en phase 1 du coup même les vers/sangsue (ou vers solitaires ?  ::trollface::  ) comptent. 




> Non j'ai été au bout de l'acte 4 en solo en killant piety sur notre 1ere rencontre svp


Pardon, mauvaise habitude des anciennes ligues ou les persos fragiles paient leur dom.  ::P:  J'avais bien compris que c'était pour Malachai. Et l'ayant tenté en beta pre nerf en maraudeur ice crash / heavy strike, je ne le tenterais pas moi même en HC avec un càc pas très très solidement monté.

----------


## Orhin

Pour les décors, tout ce qui est grue/zone de déchargement le long du canal (première zone acte 4) et dans les mines vient des docks.
Mais à part ça, je ne vois pas.

Pour les potions, utilisez Poacher Mark en malédiction, ça recharge 2 fois plus vite comme ça (et les Frenzy charges sont devenus bien abusées maintenant grâce au 4% de *More dmg* qu'elles donnent).

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ah ouai, ça chouine sur ça ? Non par ce que bon, quand on suit déjà un peu l'histoire de Wraeclast, les docks sont le lieu de déchargement de pierre qui viennent des mines de Highgate. Et l'aqueduc a été construit par l'empire pour avoir un passage rapide entre ses mines et la capitale/l'empire. Du coup, voilà quoi... Personne n'a râlé que les zombies oriaths ont la même tronche que les black guards ? Non par ce que c'est du même niveau là...

----------


## Ravine

> Pour les décors, tout ce qui est grue/zone de déchargement le long du canal (première zone acte 4) et dans les mines vient des docks.
> Mais à part ça, je ne vois pas.
> 
> Pour les potions, utilisez Poacher Mark en malédiction, ça recharge 2 fois plus vite comme ça (et les Frenzy charges sont devenus bien abusées maintenant grâce au 4% de *More dmg* qu'elles donnent).


Et pour les gros bourrins un peu lents, Warlord's Mark fait la meme chose avec des Endurance Charges (meme effet de rechargement de flask), et vous pouvez slot Ice Bite si vous faites de gros degats de froid.

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

Moi c'est surtout le changement de HUD qui me choque  ::ninja:: 
Bon après je passe pas mon temps à regarder le hud mais ils auraient pu laisser le choix, là ça fait un truc générique.  ::P: 
D'ailleurs y'a un débat sur le forum officiel : http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vie...1300193/page/8

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Pour ceux qui aime les trucs bien violent, ya aussi de nouveaux groupes d'affixes sur les maps des missions de Zana ! Première mission hier soir et on a eu droit à une Dunes + pack size + sea witches + beyond ! Just pour ceux qui aime faire des maps avec des pops de Boss Beyond en masse ! Dans notre cas, on en a fait apparaitre 5 (si mes souvenirs sont bons) et c'était bien drôle ! (et violent cela va de soit)  ::P: 

Sinon je prend le train en route mais pour ma part, j'aime bien l'acte 4 et toutes les améliorations qui ont été apporté. Malachai est certes violent mais bon, ça m'a pas empêché de me le faire sans mort en sc la première fois (juste avant la release) et de recommencer en normal et cruel à la sortie. 
Comment ça je joue un sac à pv en build totem ?  ::ninja::  Bon ok, je peux comprendre qu'il picote un poil trop en normal mais bon, GGG va finir par équilibrer ça au fur et à mesure pour que la courbe de progression soit un peu plus fluide, je m'inquiète pas pour ça.  :;):

----------


## Ifit

bump ! 

Vous utilisez quoi comme setup pour les crys/curses ?
Reduced mana sert a quoi maintenant que ca fonctionne plus sur les auras ?

----------


## Ravine

Enduring Cry / Abyssal Cry. Le premier donne les endurance charges qui manquent dans certains setup, le second ralentit et fait exploser les corps, rendant certains "On Death" effects non applicables (genre les explosions de spikes des mobs de Imperial Garden). A tester avec Volatile Blood d'ailleurs. Et a voir si Chaos Damage augmente cet effet.

Curse, ca va dependre vraiment des besoins. Life Leech/flask charges? Warlord's all the way. Power Charges? Assassin's. Les autres curses sont defensives ou pour vraiment booster certains aspects DPS du build. Genre Vulnerability pour PA/RF, TChain/Enfeeble sur un CWDT.

Reduced mana a son utilite pour certains skills qui ne serviront pas pour faire du dommage/buff, genre les movement skills, ou pour des Curses que tu ne veux pas passer en blood magic.

----------


## Ifit

par setup de gem je pensais plutôt les mécaniques de déclenchement ( trigger ?). Par exemple je suis parti sur des vengeance+curse on hit + curse(s) , des CWDT (max) + curse(s).
Pour les cry ils marchent qu'avec une activation "à la main" ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Les cris n'étant pas des "spells", oui faut les lancer à la main forcément.

----------


## Thyrion

> Moi c'est surtout le changement de HUD qui me choque 
> Bon après je passe pas mon temps à regarder le hud mais ils auraient pu laisser le choix, là ça fait un truc générique. 
> D'ailleurs y'a un débat sur le forum officiel : http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vie...1300193/page/8


Toutafay, une option : HUD femmes denudées ou HUD hommes dénudés ou cette version zoophile  ::ninja::

----------


## Orhin

> Enduring Cry / Abyssal Cry. Le premier donne les endurance charges qui manquent dans certains setup


 Plus une regen HP pas dégueu à bas niveau, gemme niveau 10 c'est 196 par seconde (durée de base 0.75 sec, marche avec Increased Duration).
Quand tu spammes le cri, ça fait du heal gratos.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Gloire à Lachignole et sa map à strongbox unique !

----------


## Ravine

Bwof, trash unique. Je t'en debarasse avec plaisir si tu veux.

----------


## Kekouse

Je viens de terminer le run en normal et en cruel. Arrivé sur la plage en merciless je me permets de filer mes impressions sur Awakening.
Tout d'abord si on râle c'est que notre Poe est tout chamboulé. Le skilltree est bidouillé, y'a des retouches sur bon nombre de mécanismes vitaux (le leech, les auras, la mana, tout pratiquement), un acte entier est rajouté. Bref ça change donc faut le temps de gober le tout.

Y'a plein de choses que j'aime. J'aime les ligues et les instances dynamiques, la refonte des mécanismes, les objets refaits, les petits changements par ci par là. Sur un nombre hallucinant de points GGG se demerde super bien et pousse POE dans le bon sens.

Y'a finalement peu de choses que je n'aime pas. Le fait que cet acte 4 semble rushé et brouillon sur la fin. Et ce gâchis au niveau du "lore".
On bute 90% des persos les plus emblématiques du jeu (Kaom, Shavronne, Daresso, Maligaro, Doedre, Voll) et à part le diptyque Daresso/Kaom, y'a que dalle en écrit/dialogue/tension/lore.
Alors j'imagine bien que ça va être rajouté et retravaillé dans x mois mais bon ca fait un peu tache je trouve.
Avant quand tu arrivais pour buter piety, fallait descendre dans lunaris et voir des cadavres partout. Par la suite quand ils ont rajouté Dominus, fallait grimper sur cette tour et s'attendre au pire.
Là on est dans la même bidoche sur 3 tableaux, on bute Piety - Maligaro - Doedre - Shavronne à la suite dans le même quart d'heure le tout pour terminer sur Malachai.
L'impression finale est toujours la plus importante et là ça fait plouf. Dommage.

Et le fight final est un peu à chier. Encore dans la première phase ca se gère mais en phase 2 dans ce mouchoir de poche quand faut éviter 25 projectiles/effets de zone/coup qui oneshot....
Du coup ça se joue en claquant des portails pour enchaîner les aller-retours vers la ville histoire de se recharger en vie/potions. Pas super passionnant :/

tldr:
-refonte globale top
-acte 4 sympa jusqu'à la bête
-fin rushé qui donne un petit sentiment de gachis

----------


## Kamikaze

Juste pour savoir, c'est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un sur le fofo mon histoire?

Le serveur est déco (ma connec internet toujours nickel) et en me reconnectant je suis en standard? J'avoue que j'hésite à me remettre au jeu avant d'avoir élucidé le mystère, deuxième fois que ça m'arrive exactement pareil en HC, dans un endroit low level quasi vide avec un perso tanky en plus (peut rester au milieu d'un pack de mob blanc sans que rien lui arrive)

---------- Post added at 21h02 ---------- Previous post was at 21h00 ----------

Pour qu'on voit de quoi je parle:




> Putain j'y crois pas.
> 
> Je monte un perso en hardcore. Le serveur Europe plante. J'étais dans une zone low level quasi vide (niv 25) avec aucun monstre autour de moi j'avais vidé la zone.
> 
> Je me retrouve en Standard. J'ai jamais vu le screen de mort, juste qu'en me reloggant je suis en Standard. C'est vraiment casse couille, j'ai un mince espoir qu'ils fassent un rollback mais ça donne même plus envie de jouer, j'ai aucune idée de ce qui s'est passé mis à part que le serveur a planté (log in impossible), j'étais hyper safe mais je meurs quand même.
> 
> Dégouté





> Ouaip heureusement que j'étais low level.
> 
> Le support m'a répondu, effectivement petits problèmes de serveurs mais impossible de récupérer mon character





> Serveur Londres qui plante. Mon perso est passé en Standard alors que j'étais dans un endroit vide sans aucun risque pour moi.
> 
> Deuxième fois que ça m'arrive. Lockstep activé.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

::sad::  Repartir en HC avec ça qui te pends au nez, ouais pareil, je préfèrerais en savoir plus avant .. Sinon viens faire un tour en Warbands en attendant d'avoir une réponse/solution.

----------


## Mad-T

Condoléances Kami  ::'(: 

---------- Post added at 21h31 ---------- Previous post was at 21h29 ----------




> Je viens de terminer le run en normal et en cruel. Arrivé sur la plage en merciless je me permets de filer mes impressions sur Awakening.
> Tout d'abord si on râle c'est que notre Poe est tout chamboulé. Le skilltree est bidouillé, y'a des retouches sur bon nombre de mécanismes vitaux (le leech, les auras, la mana, tout pratiquement), un acte entier est rajouté. Bref ça change donc faut le temps de gober le tout.
> 
> Y'a plein de choses que j'aime. J'aime les ligues et les instances dynamiques, la refonte des mécanismes, les objets refaits, les petits changements par ci par là. Sur un nombre hallucinant de points GGG se demerde super bien et pousse POE dans le bon sens.
> 
> Y'a finalement peu de choses que je n'aime pas. Le fait que cet acte 4 semble rushé et brouillon sur la fin. Et ce gâchis au niveau du "lore".
> On bute 90% des persos les plus emblématiques du jeu (Kaom, Shavronne, Daresso, Maligaro, Doedre, Voll) et à part le diptyque Daresso/Kaom, y'a que dalle en écrit/dialogue/tension/lore.
> Alors j'imagine bien que ça va être rajouté et retravaillé dans x mois mais bon ca fait un peu tache je trouve.
> Avant quand tu arrivais pour buter piety, fallait descendre dans lunaris et voir des cadavres partout. Par la suite quand ils ont rajouté Dominus, fallait grimper sur cette tour et s'attendre au pire.
> ...


Acte 4, je t'oublierai ! <3
(Le levelling est saoulant, le jeu en 75+ est passionnant comme jamais... )
Pour l'instant, les maps sont sustain.... (en 70-72...) on verra après si le drop rend le maping viable sans devoir farm du contenu 'low' level...

PS : en mode casual hein, vous autres hardcore gamerz, je vous le DIS : t'as pas une shav steuplait

----------


## Montigny

> Juste pour savoir, c'est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un sur le fofo mon histoire?
> 
> Le serveur est déco (ma connec internet toujours nickel) et en me reconnectant je suis en standard? J'avoue que j'hésite à me remettre au jeu avant d'avoir élucidé le mystère, deuxième fois que ça m'arrive exactement pareil en HC, dans un endroit low level quasi vide avec un perso tanky en plus (peut rester au milieu d'un pack de mob blanc sans que rien lui arrive)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 21h02 ---------- Previous post was at 21h00 ----------
> 
> Pour qu'on voit de quoi je parle:


Et le support ne peut rien faire pour ton soucis ? Ca doit être le cas pour tout ceux étant sur ce serveur non ?

----------


## pangolinou

> Juste pour savoir, c'est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un sur le fofo mon histoire?
> 
> Le serveur est déco (ma connec internet toujours nickel) et en me reconnectant je suis en standard? J'avoue que j'hésite à me remettre au jeu avant d'avoir élucidé le mystère, deuxième fois que ça m'arrive exactement pareil en HC, dans un endroit low level quasi vide avec un perso tanky en plus (peut rester au milieu d'un pack de mob blanc sans que rien lui arrive)[COLOR="Silver"]


Je joue pas en HC donc je peux pas dire si j'ai mourrut ou pas mais j'ai eu pas mal de déco bizarre, la dernière: groupe publique en plein combat ya tout le groupe qui se fait kicker c'est à dire qu'on est toujours au même endroit mais plus en groupe, 20 secondes aprés déco, je me reco, je prend le wp, la map a été reset... (j'ai pris Amsterdam comme serveur)

----------


## chowie

J'ai beaucoup de déco, mais que cela engendre une mort c'est très rare. Sur les centaines que j'ai eu, j'ai du constater une perte d'xp (SC mode) qu'une seule fois ou deux.
C'est un gros coup de poisse d'avoir ça en HC et il me semble que GGG ne fait rien dans ce cas.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Et le support ne peut rien faire pour ton soucis ? Ca doit être le cas pour tout ceux étant sur ce serveur non ?


Bah c'est ce que je me dis, mais j'ai vu qu'un message à ce sujet, pommé sur reddit. Le support répond pas cette fois.

J'ai également vu Chris Wilson poster à ce sujet sur reddit et il y a des problèmes avec les serveurs.

Je dois être hyper malchanceux, mais ce genre de mort est vraiment dingue parce que je ne passe jamais par l'écran de mort, je suis ingame et tout marche normalement, un moment je ne peux plus joindre le serveur (ping avec le serveur énorme mais ma connexion internet toujours normale). Je suis déconnecté à l'écran d'accueil du jeu (avec le petit message en blanc en bas à gauche indiquant un problème serveur).

Et paf en me reconnectant mon perso à un drapeau bleu à côté de lui  :Emo:  Tout ça avec une connexion habituellemnt hyper stable à 30 ms avec Londres et le lockstep qui marche très bien.

J'ai vu plein de mec se plaindre de rollback (ils étaient en map et en se reconnectant plus de portail vers la map et perte de leur loot) et plein de mecs en standard voire une perte d'xp (donc mort a priori) mais personne mort en HC.

M'enfin D:

----------


## azack

Désolé kami, perso j'ai jamais mouru comme ça. Je rebooterais ma box qd mm si j'étais toi.
Sinon en ce moment, je test Milan 28ms. J'ai juste des piques à 60-70 parfois. Ça donne un effet Benny hill car lockstep est à la traine  :;):

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Sympa ce post sur la création des textures, Ravine, merci !

Ça aura l’avantage d’illustrer l’importance du travail effectué (ça m’est très familier et c’est un gros travail).
Dans le même sens, je vois la progression technique au niveau des textures où ils sont enfin passés à la sculpture 3D pour les normal maps (l’effet de relief). C’est particulièrement visible sur le rendu des roches «volcaniques» de The Dried Lake. Un excellent travail qui arrive à rester en accord avec les éléments de décor et qui atteste de l’accroissement de leurs effectifs.

Dans l’ensemble, je trouve l’acte 4 très réussi. On a que quelques environnements différents mais ils sont, amha, de grande qualité. GGG reste une petite équipe de moins de 60 membres, équipe de comm/support comprise.
Être passé par la bêta est assez intéressant pour avoir permis de constater l’évolution/amélioration du contenu. La zone de Kaom était, par ex, très vide et encore plus monotone que maintenant (je la trouve toujours trop terne en terme de gameplay, mais le rythme a été bien ajusté depuis le début de la bêta).

Par contre, contrairement à Kekouse, j’aime bien ce qu’ils ont fait du niveau final avec les variations progressives qui font penser à une progression dans les entrailles/organes d’une créature improbable pour finalement atteindre le cœur («intestins», «estomac», et finalement «sphincter» et «cœur»). D’ailleurs le premier niveau (Belly of the Beast (ou un truc du genre)) a un level design en «couloirs» tortillés qui évoquent bien de la plomberie interne.

Côté design, il n’y a vraiment que cette inspiration asiatique, avec les Marakeths, que je trouve assez banale. Mais bon, on a déjà des inspirations culturelles romaines, maoris ( ::wub:: ) et autres.

En tout cas, je m’éclate totalement et j’apprécie beaucoup les modifications apportées au gameplay (leech, ES, leveling, etc. etc. etc.). Même si on prend sa branlée avec Malachai, je trouve, pour le moment, la difficulté bien venue et opposée au tanking bête et méchant (et GGG n’aime pas ce genre de gameplay, ils l’ont déjà dit).
Le rayon de Piety qui OS en est une illustration. Il faut absolument s’adapter. Adapter/changer son stuff, équiper une skill gem de mouvement si on a pas ça, modifier son gameplay au besoin, etc. Ça peut sembler punitif si on a un build tout à fait inadapté et qu’on a du mal à saisir comment s’y prendre (en plus des inconvénients techniques et autres, propres à chacun). Malachai reste trop long à mon goût pour le moment, mais on débarque en début de ligue avec du matos de loqueteux (c’était mon cas) - à coup d’équilibrage, de muscu et de matos amélioré, ça devrait déjà être différent.
Aborder le tout directement en HC relève probablement de l’appel au suicide  :^_^:  (mais il y a des mutants).

Là, je suis en Acte 4 Cruel (softcore) et je vais aller m’entraîner sur le normal pour me retaper Piety et Malachai. J’aime aussi beaucoup les trois boss avant Malachai. Chacun a aussi ses exigences spécifiques et par ex, Doedre avec ses zones de curses changeantes est un mécanisme très sympa qu’on doit négocier pour rester dans la position la plus avantageuse. Mon build m’a fait souffrir contre Maligaro (chaos dmg ?), mais j’ai mis des baffes sans souci à Shavronne.

Je continue avec un build très mobile de Shadow eva/life Frost Blade groinfré de Whirlwind Blades très dynamique (j’adore le style depuis D2 assa MA) et aussi très enclin à la desync… C’est dire si je m’éclate vu mes contraintes techniques spécifiques (et insolubles). Placement et timing doivent devenir un bonheur en bon gros dubstep  :;): 



*TL;DR :* C’est nul. Achetez des packs.

---------- Post added at 10h44 ---------- Previous post was at 09h28 ----------

La classe cette nouvelle flasque :

----------


## hein

Depuis la mise a jour je rencontre aussi plus de soucis de connexion mais des que mes perso en HC commencent a faire du dubstep, je retourne illico au camp et je relance...

----------


## Safo

Un peu décu par l'acte 4 comme, il semblerait, pas mal de Canard ici.
Globalement il y a un gros bon de difficulté entre l'A3 et le niveau supérieur une fois l'A4 terminé (si tant est qu'on ne soit pas en Merciless). Pas que ce soit génant. C'est juste un peu spé je trouve.

J'aime bien le début de l'acte 4 ceci dit. Le tout jusqu'au monde de Kaom. Par contre celui de Daresso j'aime bien avec ses arènes etc. C'est hardos mais bien dans l'esprit d'un HnS pour moi.

La suite par contre je trouve ca assez naze. Autant j'ai pris plaisir à combattre les trois permiers boss (Kaom, Daresso et Piety) mais ensuite ca devient too much.
Trop de combats de boss. C'est gavant.
Bien que les 3 pour chopper les organes de Malachai ne soient pas bien compliqués. C'est plus une overdose de boss quoi.





> Je viens de finir Normal en HC. Sympa cet acte 4  mais Piety est vraiment le boss le plus difficile, Malachai est une  blague a coté. Piety est pas si dure au fond mais le rayon one shot  n'importe qui c'est abusé. Avec un build HYPER tanky le rayon me met à  10~20% de vie en m'effleurant, et j'ai une bonne life regen donc je peux  gérer le DOT.
> 
> C'est quoi comme type de damage son rayon? Et les boules qu'elle balance?


Je ne comprends pas trop comment on peut trouver Piety plus difficile que Malachai  ::o: 
Piety suffit de courrir pour ne pas se prendre son rayon. Meme avec un perso sans vitesse de course amélio ca passe facilement. La seule composante aléatoire c'est se manger son rayon (dégats chaos à mon sens suite à votre discussion) dés qu'elle le fait pop. Mais faut vraiment pas avoir de bol.

Alors que Malachai c'est juste illisible.
Autant la P1 ca va. Mais la P2, dés lors que tu es en groupe avec un peu d'AOE c'est le bordel intégral. Super dur de voir les deux types d'AOE au sol quand 3-4 autres joueurs balancent pleins d'effets élem. Et dés lors qu'on est plus de 3, je trouve l'arène vraiment trop petite.
En solo ou en duo ca va un peu mieux ceci dit.

----------


## neophus

Bonjour

Oui je confirme l'acte 4 est un peu trop dur à mon goût j'ai à peine commencé à y jouer que j'ai rencontré un boss à tuer, il me fonce dessus et je meurs tout le temps, fin de l'histoire o_O
un peu frustrant ça me donne plus trop envie.

----------


## Safo

> Bonjour
> 
> Oui je confirme l'acte 4 est un peu trop dur à mon goût j'ai à peine commencé à y jouer que j'ai rencontré un boss à tuer, il me fonce dessus et je meurs tout le temps, fin de l'histoire o_O
> un peu frustrant ça me donne plus trop envie.


Oui mais non. Si tu es à l'acte 4 et que tu te fais écharper par le premier boss (Volls j'imagine? ou alors le pigeon sur l'aqueduc?) le souci vient de ton build.
Ces deux boss sont totalement dans la lignée des actes précédents.
Tu vas VRAIMENT manger par la suite si tu galères dés ces boss là.

Quel niveau de difficulté sinon?
Si tu joues solo (ca semble etre le cas), je te conseil vivement d'utiliser des totems pour faire diversion.
Mais totem ou pas, tu dois etre capable de tanker sa charge en normal ... encore une fois, si ce n'est pas le cas, revois ton build à mon avis. La suite va etre une vraie purge sinon.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> […]
> Alors que Malachai c'est juste illisible.
> Autant la P1 ca va. Mais la P2, dés lors que tu es en groupe avec un peu d'AOE c'est le bordel intégral. Super dur de voir les deux types d'AOE au sol quand 3-4 autres joueurs balancent pleins d'effets élem. Et dés lors qu'on est plus de 3, je trouve l'arène vraiment trop petite. 
> En solo ou en duo ca va un peu mieux ceci dit.


C’est bien ce que je redoutais. Je ne l’ai fait qu’en solo pour le moment, mais quand on voit le bordel monstre que ça peut être sur des zones de farm comme les Docks, j’imagine l’innondation visuelle dans la petite arène. (Ice Crash/totems GMP/minions est une bonne base ^^)
Si tout le monde claque comme une ampoule ça doit vite alléger visuellement  ::ninja:: 
(ça fait un bout de temps qu’un système d’allégement des particules est demandé mais ils devraient fournir un travail énorme puisqu’il faut probablement refondre le système de rendu des effets avec un système de couches et sans doute retaper le moindre effet de particules des skills - je ne sais plus quel jeu semble savoir faire ça (Marvels qqechose ?))

*@ neophus* : c’est sûr que c’est tendu quand on découvre. Pour les boss, en dehors de bonnes résistances et d’un DPS correct, il faut vraiment repérer les signaux pour temporiser et jongler entre placement, esquive et attaques. Balancer des leurres sert aussi pas mal (Decoy Totem, totems, minions, golems, noob, etc.).
Ça devient plaisant une fois qu’on est plus à l’aise. Après ça restera une question de goûts, évidemment.

----------


## neophus

> Oui mais non. Si tu es à l'acte 4 et que tu te fais écharper par le premier boss (Volls j'imagine? ou alors le pigeon sur l'aqueduc?) le souci vient de ton build.
> Ces deux boss sont totalement dans la lignée des actes précédents.
> Tu vas VRAIMENT manger par la suite si tu galères dés ces boss là.
> 
> Quel niveau de difficulté sinon?
> Si tu joues solo (ca semble etre le cas), je te conseil vivement d'utiliser des totems pour faire diversion.
> Mais totem ou pas, tu dois etre capable de tanker sa charge en normal ... encore une fois, si ce n'est pas le cas, revois ton build à mon avis. La suite va etre une vraie purge sinon.


Oui ça je me doute bien, oui je parle de volls je crois le premier gros boss de l'acte (encore heureux que se ne soit pas les élites), dans l'acte 3 j'étais assez costaud et résistait bien là c'est carrément autre chose.

----------


## Safo

> Oui ça je me doute bien, oui je parle de volls je crois le premier gros boss de l'acte (encore heureux que se ne soit pas les élites), dans l'acte 3 j'étais assez costaud et résistait bien là c'est carrément autre chose.


Peux-tu link ton build ici histoire de voir si ca vient de là?
Tu joues distance j'imagine?

----------


## Zerger

La claque prise par le leech  ::sad::  Mon duelist frenzy-claw lvl50 se demande si il va vraiment investir dans Vaal Pact

C'est moi ou les monstres fuient beaucoup plus qu'avant ? Avec un build CaC, je passe plus de temps à jouer a Benny Hill qu'a taper, je me régale  :tired: 

Et pareil que vous, petite déception sur l'act4 trop court

----------


## Drup

Mais euh, voll, tu peux assez facilement ne pas te faire toucher en fait. Il est gros et lent.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

C’est très con mais ce trailer devrait illustrer PoE  ::): 

Si quelqu’un pouvait se taper l’incrustation d’une séance chez malle à cailles sur l’écran :

----------


## Orhin

> Super dur de voir les deux types d'AOE au sol quand 3-4 autres joueurs balancent pleins d'effets élem. Et dés lors qu'on est plus de 3, je trouve l'arène vraiment trop petite.
> En solo ou en duo ca va un peu mieux ceci dit.


 Effectivement j'ai testé qu'en solo mais en groupe ça doit être un sacré bordel.
J'imagine même pas avec un summoner.

----------


## hein

Bon, sinon il y a des gens sur l'acte 2 en tempete ? Parceque je crois que je vais avoir besoin de grinder un peu pour pouvoir continuer sereinement...

----------


## Siscka

D'ailleur je trouve ça dingue qu'il n'y ait aucune pénalité en mourant même en normal mode.

----------


## Orhin

> D'ailleur je trouve ça dingue qu'il n'y ait aucune pénalité en mourant même en normal mode.


 Y'a aucune pénalité seulement en normal, en cruel et merciless tu perds de l'xp (5% puis 10%).
Quand ces 10% d'xp représente une heure de jeu (à haut niveau), crois moi ça te fait bien chier.

----------


## hein

> D'ailleur je trouve ça dingue qu'il n'y ait aucune pénalité en mourant même en normal mode.


En cruel il est de 5 et en merciless de 10 %

Une fois atteint le pallier des niveaux 75-80, mourir devient beaucoup plus handicapant mais c'est vrai qu'avant c'est juste anecdotique...
Mais bon si c'est permissif pour certain, ca évite de découragé les rageux...

----------


## Siscka

> Y'a aucune pénalité seulement en normal, en cruel et merciless tu perds de l'xp (5% puis 10%).
> Quand ces 10% d'xp représente une heure de jeu (à haut niveau), crois moi ça te fait bien chier.


Ok autant pour moi.

----------


## hein

Tiens d'ailleurs j'ai une tite question : en cas de mort en HC, ton perso est rapatrié dans le mode standard mais ton inventaire de réserve devient quoi ?

----------


## Safo

Le coffre tu veux dire?
Il reste en HC.

----------


## wakabayashi

Coucou merci pour l'invitation dans la Guilde. Je ferais un petit topo sur mon perso, pour l'instant je pars sur du Ice Crash en mode AoE la plus grande possible  ::P: . Je suis à l'acte 3 en Cruel, j'ai encore un peu de chemin qui m'attend

----------


## neophus

> Peux-tu link ton build ici histoire de voir si ca vient de là?
> Tu joues distance j'imagine?


Non du tout au corps à corps, mais je vais + accès sur la défense et le renvoie de dégâts je pense que ça ira merci

----------


## Safo

> Non du tout au corps à corps, mais je vais + accès sur la défense et le renvoie de dégâts je pense que ça ira merci


Oublie le renvoie de dégat. C'est complètement inutile en général à moins de partir sur un build niche (et encore ..).
Mais vu ta remarque sur ce facteur, je t'invite à profiter de l'expérience des joueurs de POE ici ou sur le forum officiel, ca te permettrait de ne pas reroll 10 fois pour avoir un perso viable (juste 5 fois  ::P:  ).

----------


## azack

> Bon, sinon il y a des gens sur l'acte 2 en tempete ? Parceque je crois que je vais avoir besoin de grinder un peu pour pouvoir continuer sereinement...


Je pourrais t'aider fin d'après et en soirée  :;): [COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## hein

> Je pourrais t'aider fin d'après et en soirée [COLOR="Silver"]


Ok, c'est toujours plus sympa a plusieurs, je joue en soirée également

----------


## Kamikaze

Ca vient peut être de mon build mais Malachai c'était hyper facile (rien qui m'enlève au dela de 400 point de vie environ, suffit d'attendre sagement les tentacules et de taper à ce moment, le reste du temps suffit detre loin de lui) alors que Piety le rayon peut apparaitre à tout moment et s'il te touche cest fini.

C'est ptet une question dhabitude pour Piety mais même en connaissant le truc je trouvais que le rayon apparaissait trop brutalement

----------


## Thyrion

> Y'a aucune pénalité seulement en normal, en cruel et merciless tu perds de l'xp (5% puis 10%).
> Quand ces 10% d'xp représente une heure de jeu (à haut niveau), crois moi ça te fait bien chier.


C'était pas beaucoup plus avant, genre 25 % ?

Je vais retirer la moitié de mes nodes de vies du coup  ::ninja::

----------


## Vautour

7% et 15% il y a un an, non ?

----------


## Orhin

> 7% et 15% il y a un an, non ?


 Yep.

----------


## Thyrion

Ah d'accord ça me semblait plus, surement parce que c'était de l'xp durement gagnée  ::(:  .

Bon finalement battu Malakai en normal, j'ai du farm de l'équipement et progresser en niveau en normal, une première..
Et là les premiers actes en cruel ne présentent aucune difficulté :

En gros la progression :

*Normal* : 
             act 1 : facile
             act 2 : facile
             act 3 : un petit peu plus dur 
             act 4 : WTF ????????

*Cruel* : 
           act 1 : facile
           act 2 : facile
Et ca recommence je présume...

Je ne suis absolument pas convaincu là. J'aime bien la difficulté quand elle est bien amenée dans les jeux, j'adore Demon's Soul/Dark Souls par exemple, là je comprends pas. En normal, c'était l'occasion d'apprendre le pattern des boss sans trop de danger, de faire un build un peu près valable mais de ne pas trop se prendre la tête avec l'équipement les liens ou les fioles (et en cruel il fallait être un petit peu plus pointilleux), et là après 3 actes : dégage petit joueur occasionnel !
En tout cas j'ai bien reçu le message je reviendrais y faire un tour dans 6 mois.

----------


## fadox

> Je ne suis absolument pas convaincu là. J'aime bien la difficulté quand elle est bien amenée dans les jeux, j'adore Demon's Soul/Dark Souls par exemple, là je comprends pas. En normal, c'était l'occasion d'apprendre le pattern des boss sans trop de danger, de faire un build un peu près valable mais de ne pas trop se prendre la tête avec l'équipement les liens ou les fioles (et en cruel il fallait être un petit peu plus pointilleux), et là après 3 actes : dégage petit joueur occasionnel !
> En tout cas j'ai bien reçu le message je reviendrais y faire un tour dans 6 mois.


Rien de neuf sous le soleil, GGG a toujours été naze niveau équilibrage de la difficulté (voir même équilibrage tout court...)
Quand tu vois que certain boss de maps lvl 6X/7X (orchard, jungle valley, shock and horror....) sont bien plus balèze que des boss 76-78 (voir atziri elle même) tu te dit wtf, je suis pas contre le challenge, mais les trucs à la con genre os sans signal avant....GGG dans toute sa non splendeur...
Imo, le seul boss vraiment bien "game designé" c'est vaal oversoul (arène et minions gérable, attaques puissantes mais avec patterns identifiable, sac à pv, et loot correct) les autres sont juste ridicules (bon piety v1 et dominus restent corrects)

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> La claque prise par le leech  Mon duelist frenzy-claw lvl50 se demande si il va vraiment investir dans Vaal Pact


Ah, j'ai pas rêvé donc.

----------


## neophus

> Oublie le renvoie de dégat. C'est complètement inutile en général à moins de partir sur un build niche (et encore ..).
> Mais vu ta remarque sur ce facteur, je t'invite à profiter de l'expérience des joueurs de POE ici ou sur le forum officiel, ca te permettrait de ne pas reroll 10 fois pour avoir un perso viable (juste 5 fois  ).


D'accord dans ce cas comment orienter un perso cac? j'ai un perso orienté arme à 2 mains (hache plus précisément)

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Les combats avec les boss varient aussi beaucoup en difficulté en fonction des builds. Certains sont beaucoup plus confortables que d’autres (hors stuff) et en voilà une illustration avec le big boss en hardcore :

*>>> via YouTube <<<*
(pour le coup, le combat reste ici très lisible (sauf daltonisme ou autre))

En ayant tâté la bête avec un shadow Frost Blades/Whirling Blades (le tout arrosé de desync, mais ça c’est exclusivement pour ma pomme), ça ne s’est passé aussi simplement.
Par ex, il est beaucoup plus facile de se manger les 

Spoiler Alert! 


marques de téléportations au sol

 en déplacement dynamique avec WB. Devoir coller le boss au contact rend aussi les possibilités de réaction plus compliquées (maintenir le contact pour DPS plutôt que d’avoir la liberté de bouger après avoir déclenché un Firestorm, par ex).

Le pic de difficulté est réel mais il reste tout de même assez relatif. Le problème est que rien ne prépare vraiment aux exigences de ces derniers combats en terme de niveau de dommages, de placements et de mécanismes. Dominus reste une bonne introduction avec sa projection lightning et son «plaf dans ta tronche of god», mais avec des res à bloc et un pool de vie optimisé on ne se fait pas OS.

Bon, en tout cas, je vais tester la tambouille en Normal avant d’aller le cogner en Cruel (maintenant que j’ai un peu de confort pour me permettre d’expérimenter) - idem pour 

Spoiler Alert! 


Piety-tourniquet

.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> D'accord dans ce cas comment orienter un perso cac? j'ai un perso orienté arme à 2 mains (hache plus précisément)


Quand on débute le mieux avec PoE est de suivre un build déjà tout fait avec les explications, l'arbre, le matos visé, les skills de gemmes, comment elles sont liées et pourquoi ..
Je t'invite à faire un tour sur le forum de Path of Exile section Class/Builds. Regarde aussi des vidéos sur les skills qui t'intéressent pour avoir une idée. Tu y trouveras ton bonheur.
Hache à 2 mains, mêlée, beaucoup de possibilités : Cyclone, Reave, Double Strike pour les plus basiques ... si on peut dire .. 
Ensuite si tu veux un coup de main, link ton arbre de compétence ici avec ton set up de matos et gemmes qu'on puisse t'orienter.


@Bourrino: pour Frost Blades, Phys to Lightning ça démonte tout ! 
Frost Blades + Multistrike + Ice Bite + Phys to Lighning + Faster Attacks ( à remplacer par Pierce ) en 5 L. 
FA pas obligé mais mon dps a quand même fait un bond .. en atendant que j emonte pierce ou que je m'equipe d'un 6L ..  ::o:   ::P: 
Tu roules avec Herald of Tempest ( crit/schock/crit/schock etc ). Herald of Ash pour les explosions alentours. Si on peut Hatred au lieu de Herald of Ice.
Et Abyssal Cry + Increased area of effect pour tout nettoyer. <3
Je rajoute que j'ai Static Strike + Melee Phys + Concentrated + Multistrike en monocible. 
Huhu ça fait Kaboom partout quand je suis dans la mêlée et Frost Blades nettoie à 360 degré avec l'auto targeting de multistrikke et le +1 melee range jewel et la vitesse d'attaque.

Je fonce sur Master of the Arena sous le duelliste § Je pourrai laisser tomber un peu de mana nodes pour du Crit .. plus tard .. et j'hésite à prendre Arcing Blows pour Static sinon.
Trop de nodes pas assez de points !!

The Tree

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Merci pour le partage  :;): 
Il va falloir que je teste ça.
Je suis en train de voir la méthode la plus adaptée à mon build pour caler Hatred avec Arctic Armour et HoI. Je ferais peut-être des changements en fonction du rendu avec d’autres Heralds. J’aime beaucoup le style crit-ice-bling-bling qui pète de partout avec le proc chill-freeze en combo avec Abyssal Cry/Temporal Chains.

Comment ça avoine sur les _ele resistant_ avec Phys to Lightning ?

Ça sent le gros tuning en tout cas  ::): 

Voilà mon arbre au lvl 62 (j’ai plusieurs variantes d’évolution mais il faut que j’affine le gameplay qui me va).



(j’ai aussi pris un petit pack (au lieu d’un plus gros) parce qu’ils ne peuvent/veulent pas me virer les saloperies flottantes ("shades") du compte pour le moment ^^ WIP)

----------


## Safo

Des canards sont sur un build wild strike?
J'en monte un en parallèle (enfin je monte 3 persos en meme temps  ::P:  ) qui est niveau 52 actuellement.

Ca se passe plutot bien mais j'ai le sentiment de pouvoir raccourcir certains passages sur l'arbre.

Les carac du perso sont les suivantes:
- Full eva/dodge/frenzy charges (via blood dance)
- Dual wield sword (uniquement - le but étant d'aller, plus tard, sur les dreamfeather)
- Max up de dégats physiques
- Et enfin crit pour faire proc les elemental status aliments de wild strike

Build final - pas vraiment travaillé, dans les grandes lignes quoi:
https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...rName=Oshikhai

Pas vraiment satisfait des liens sous le démarrage Ranger entre autre. J'ai l'impression de pouvoir prendre des raccourcis mais je ne sais pas trop comment faire ca bien  ::P: 
Des idées?

NB: 145% d'up hp c'est très léger. Il faut que je remanie ca pour au moins attendre 200%.

PS: yep, le build linké utilisent tous les points de passifs ce qui n'est pas vraiment réaliste. il faut retirer quelques petites choses par-ci par-là..

----------


## Bourrinopathe

À propos du fonctionnement de Frost Blades :



> The projectiles do the same damage as the initial attack, minus melee damage bonuses, so you'll be doing both physical and cold damage.


Au sujet de Melee Splash :



> The Melee Splash won't cause more blades to be spawned, so has no huge advantage outside giving you an aoe effect with extra range!


Plus sur le topac skills feedback.
(pas encore le temps de patauger dedans)

---------- Post added at 10h40 ---------- Previous post was at 10h29 ----------




> D'accord dans ce cas comment orienter un perso cac? j'ai un perso orienté arme à 2 mains (hache plus précisément)


Tout ce que disent Safo et Amoi  :;):  Le très gros avantage de PoE est sa flexibilité en possibilités de gameplay. C’est donc forcément un peu compliqué.
Néanmoins, pour ton choix de hache à deux mains, tu as la possibilité d’orienter en coups critiques. Les haches et les passifs hache sont orientés accuracy et incitent donc largement à tenter le crit plutôt que d’opter pour le classique Resolute Technique qui reste le très bon complément de la grosse mailloche qui stun.

J’ai un perso lvl86 en Standard orienté boucherie crit 2H axe.-Très marrant à jouer et tout à fait viable.
La Kaom's Primacy (qui n’est pas pour le endgame) est un bon exemple de hache orientée crit avec son mod accuracy.
Je ne peux par contre pas te montrer mon arbre, je ne l’ai pas retapé depuis Awakening. J’utilisais Heavy Strike + Infernal Blow avec un truc dans les 40-50k DPS en tooltip. Le perso était orienté plaisir de jeu et pas humiliation de end-game  :;): 

---------- Post added at 10h46 ---------- Previous post was at 10h40 ----------

Au fait, j’ai lu des avis très mitigés sur *les nouveaux commentaires du Marauder*. Ça semble beaucoup plus classique/sérieux (:baille: ) que la tête de con qu’il pouvait être avant.
Forcément subjectif, mais vous avez quel ressenti ?

(au passage, je trouve les commentaires du shadow très sympas avec toujours un trait d’humour un peu provocateur - ça lui apporte un peu de texture)

----------


## Avik

En tout cas mon maraudeur 84 Righteous fire est plus viable du tout, les build continuent a tourner mais je sais pas comment ils font j'ai du loupé un truc.
J'ai l'impression d'avoir perdu la moitié de ma vie et de ma résistance, le maraudeur nerfé ?...

C’était mon plus haut perso, mais avec le scion block incinerate c'est un vrai plaisir les maps.
C'est le premier perso que je vais arriver a monter lvl 90 je pense, les mas 75 dropent comme si il en pleuvait et se font sans efforts.

----------


## Ravine

Les lignes du Shadow sont les meilleures.

----------


## Rhalph

Bon ben on est arrivés sur Piety (version acte 4) en normal hier, heureusement que j'étais averti qu'on mourrait en boucle parce qu'on a failli ragequit. C'est un peu débile pour du normal. 
Du coup je suis aller me spoiler pour le boss final et, ben, j'ai pas hâte d'être en cruel ou merciless.

----------


## Ravine

Il faut que je teste FrostBlade et WildStrike avec un Pillar.

---------- Post added at 12h38 ---------- Previous post was at 12h33 ----------

Oh et coffre special a acheter en MTX ce WE seulement, qui peut looter le set complet avec un peu de chance. https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1329974
J'ai enfin trouve une utilite a ces 140 pts qui me restaient.

---------- Post added at 12h39 ---------- Previous post was at 12h38 ----------

Et une video d'un mec avec trop de thunes http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...xes_154_boxes/

----------


## belreinuem

> Des canards sont sur un build wild strike?
> J'en monte un en parallèle (enfin je monte 3 persos en meme temps  ) qui est niveau 52 actuellement.
> 
> Ca se passe plutot bien mais j'ai le sentiment de pouvoir raccourcir certains passages sur l'arbre.
> 
> Les carac du perso sont les suivantes:
> - Full eva/dodge/frenzy charges (via blood dance)
> - Dual wield sword (uniquement - le but étant d'aller, plus tard, sur les dreamfeather)
> - Max up de dégats physiques
> ...




Voila ce que je vise pour le moment sachant que:
• Je pars duelist.
• Je risque de changer des choses suivant comment se passe le levelling (la j'ais commencé a mettre du mana leech car je souffre).
• Je voulais utilisé des épéés, cependant je me rend compte que prendre les nodes basé sur l'ambidextrie/one hand ca ne m'oblige pas a me spécialiser et me rajoute du block chance. Du coup je suis pas sur si y a un avantage a speialisé sur une arme.
• J'hésite a changer 2/3 choses pour choper un peu plus de frenzy car je compte taper  vite.

Build

----------


## Ravine

Je partirai la dessus plutot https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...rName=Oshikhai

(ou en version vaguement realiste, a 112 pts https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...rName=Oshikhai )


Analyse ton 123 vs mon 123 http://poedb.tw/us/skilltree.php?url...ame%3DOshikhai

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> […]
> Et une video d'un mec avec trop de thunes http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...xes_154_boxes/


C’est bien qu’il y ait des gens qui craquent du pognon pour nous faire des stats  ::): 
7300 points font $730 pour la science (et le budget pub du streamer).
(le plus coriace est quand même d’aller cliquer sur _buy_, attendre, _back_ en boucle 730 fois)

J’ai pris une pochette surprise pour tenter RNGesus (avec des vrais $$$) et j’ai eu un petit crâne enflammé. Je l’utiliserai peut-être à l’occase mais c’est au moins un deal à $4,5 au lieu de $22. Ça reste sympa mais je ne recommencerai pas pour autant.

Après on ne peut pas choisir et on peut en avoir en double  :;):

----------


## billybones

Salut les canards,

En bon casu, je me ressaye à POE suite à la maj (en binome avec ma femme pour ceux qui ont suivi le chan le we dernier).

On vient de rouler jusqu'à l'acte 4 et j'aimerai anticiper un peu ce qui nous attends

En zonant sur le fofo officiel on a trouvé des builds :

- Maraudeur leap slam pour moi : un véritable bulldozer qui OS tout ce qui bouge (merci aux jolis marteaux du coffre de guilde) (+FA+added fire dmg+added phys dmg en gem). bonus leap slam s'avère un excellent evade si on voit venir les attaques.

   En monocible je tourne sur heavy strike (+LLOH+ %LL +added fire dmg en gem), j'arrive quasiment à remonter full pv entre chaque baffe de dominus (1/4 de ma vie qui s'envole). je suis partiellement convaincu du monocible, j'ai peur que ça s'essoufle, y'a t il mieux à trouver ?

et je joue blood magic, et je testerai bientôt les endurances charges et le systeme associé (enduring cry+Curse when hit) (j'ai lu ça en anglais de loin de nuit dans le brouillard, j'ai pas tout pigé).

vais-je continuer à rouler sur tout ? à quoi dois je m'attendre ?

- ma femme a trouvé (au pif) un build witch etheral knives qui la branchait.

elle est en carton face à dominus, et a bien moins de dps que moi (le stuff doit jouer), j'ai peur que ça se dégrade par le suite.

y'a t il des astuces/règles de base pour améliorer son confort de jeu (cad survivabilité+dps) de ce genre de build ?

----------


## Safo

> Voila ce que je vise pour le moment sachant que:
> • Je pars duelist.
> • Je risque de changer des choses suivant comment se passe le levelling (la j'ais commencé a mettre du mana leech car je souffre).
> • Je voulais utilisé des épéés, cependant je me rend compte que prendre les nodes basé sur l'ambidextrie/one hand ca ne m'oblige pas a me spécialiser et me rajoute du block chance. Du coup je suis pas sur si y a un avantage a speialisé sur une arme.
> • J'hésite a changer 2/3 choses pour choper un peu plus de frenzy car je compte taper  vite.
> 
> Build


Tu passes à coté de pas mal de choses sans te spé dans un type d'arme je trouve. Il y a pas mal de gros nodes spécifiques à une arme. Ceci dit, tu restes plus polyvalent sur le loot et donc tu peux te stuff plus facilement.

Pour le block chance en DW, à moins d'utiliser des uniques augmentant ce facteur, je ne suis vraiment pas convaincu. L'apport en défense et en points investis est bien trop faible (pour le premier) et trop élevé (pour les points de passifs) quand tu vois ce que tu peux faire via du dodge.

Genre si je me base sur ton arbre:
Points de assifs nécessaires pour atteindre les nodes de block: 21
Block effectif (sans uniques): 40%
Spell block: 0

Si tu partais sur du doge:
Points de passifs nécessaires: 5
Dodge: 40%
Spell dodge: 30%
Block: 10-12%

Tu gagnes donc 16 points de passif ET 30% de spell dodge (et un peu de block en bonus).
Bien plus intéressant à mon gout.

Alors par contre tu ne pourrais pas utiliser d'armure. Ou tout du moins réduite à 50% de son efficacité (traduction, ca ne vaut pas le cout). 
Et si jamais tu souhaites utiliser riposte ou vengeance, c'est rapé aussi.




> Je partirai la dessus plutot https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...rName=Oshikhai
> 
> (ou en version vaguement realiste, a 112 pts https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...rName=Oshikhai )
> 
> 
> Analyse ton 123 vs mon 123 http://poedb.tw/us/skilltree.php?url...ame%3DOshikhai



Merci Ravine, j'aime bien ton build!

Il gagne en survabilité et en attaque speed MAIS au prix de beaucoup de crit rate.
Du coup je suis toujours aussi pommé  ::P: 

C'est sensiblement différent comme orientation au final.
Dans les grandes lignes ce que je retiens - mon build/ton build:
Dégats physiques: 174/252
Attaque speed: 29/58
Crit rate: 371/130

Du coup j'ai peur que l'aspect crit de mon build passe totalement à la trappe. 130% ce n'est clairement pas assez pour crit régulièrement et donc du coup pour utiliser pleinement les elementals status aliments découlants de Wild Strike.

Les trucs qui me genent par contre:
- Block rate en dual wield: est-ce que tu es aller chercher les 8 points ou c'est juste un "bonus" collatéal? Car via le malus du doge ca n'en vaut pas le cout je trouve.
- Quid de la roue de passifs dual wield en bas de l'arbre duelist? Je n'ai pas investis dedans car je n'aime pas cette différence "main hand/off hand". C'est bien quand meme?

J'ai un meeting dans 10 min ensuite je retenterais un arbre en fusionnant les deux  ::): 

Merci encore en tout cas!

---------- Post added at 16h11 ---------- Previous post was at 14h35 ----------

Voilà, j'ai mixé un peu les deux et ca donne un truc comme ca:
https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...rName=Oshikhai

T'en penses quoi?

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

J'en suis à l'acte 4 là et en terme de bilan je suis super frustré à cause de ces points :
- difficulté débile afin d'augmenter la durée de vie de manière artificielle (le rêve de Kaos t'as l'impression de jouer à un shoot'em'up et Daresso avec qui tu peux pas en placer une sans crever si tu joues un perso un peu squishy)
- le life leech a été nerfé à mort, même avec un DPS élevé j'absorbe que dalle et ça ne me permet même pas de tanker un minimum
- le loot toujours aussi crétin, entre l'équipement qui a 10 niveaux de moins que la zone dans laquelle tu le trouves, les jaunes que t'es obligé de trimbaler pendant 30 niveaux parce que y'a pas mieux et les boss qui te lootes rien (genre même pas un bleu sur certains)
- et ce foutu whirlwind qui se lance pas si ton perso est collé d'un demi millimètre à un obstacle.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Si tu parles de perdre 50% d'armure c'est que tu utilises acrobatics, sauf que ça vire aussi un % block depuis son nerf.


Pour le duo de choc : si le perso de madame est trop fragil, elle doit aller chercher un max de vie ou ça va être dur après...
Pour ton bourrin, utilises-tu Fortify ? Ça aide bien.

----------


## Safo

> J'en suis à l'acte 4 là et en terme de bilan je suis super frustré à cause de ces points :
> - difficulté débile afin d'augmenter la durée de vie de manière artificielle (le rêve de Kaos t'as l'impression de jouer à un shoot'em'up et Daresso avec qui tu peux pas en placer une sans crever si tu joues un perso un peu squishy)


En quel niveau de difficulté?
Autant les boss je suis assez d'accord, autant les trash euh .. hormis les merde qui balancent des chaines de pics de glace avant les boss finaux ou alors les totems/tete de dragons chez Kaom, le reste n'est pas bien dangereux.
Les arenes sinon éventuellement?




> - le life leech a été nerfé à mort, même avec un DPS élevé j'absorbe que dalle et ça ne me permet même pas de tanker un minimum
> - le loot toujours aussi crétin, entre l'équipement qui a 10 niveaux de moins que la zone dans laquelle tu le trouves, les jaunes que t'es obligé de trimbaler pendant 30 niveaux parce que y'a pas mieux et les boss qui te lootes rien (genre même pas un bleu sur certains).


Le life leech était trop opé auparavant.
Bien content de ce changement perso. Ca appelle à d'autres mécanismes de défense et c'est bien rafraichissant.

Pour le loot, si tu te trimballes du stuff avec 30 niveaux d'écart c'est que tu n'utilises pas le craft.
D'une part il faut arreter de considérer le jaune comme l'unique moyen (hors armes) d'upgrader un pièce et inversement et arreter de considérer le bleu comme de la merde.
T'utilises une dizaine d'alt sur une pièce bleue de ton level pour roller les deux stats qui vont bien et rouler jeunesse.

@CaMarchePas: à qui tu parles quand tu fais référence à Acrobatics?  ::o:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> (des trucs)


En vrac :

Ce qui vous attends : de la méditation zen après le traumatisme de fin d’acte 4. Faites ça en vous tenant la main.  :;): 

Le monocible va montrer ses limites en multicible (logique de compétition) - surtout plus tard. Le mode Normal n’est qu’un échauffement, le temps de prendre un peu ses marques avant ce qui va être de la vraie baston (en Merciless).
Tu pourras opter pour du Melee Splash ou un autre skill orienté AoE (Infernal Blow, Cleave, Ground Slam, etc.).
Il va falloir de la vie ou energy shield (tout ce qui fait la base survie), des résistances élémentaires optimisées au mieux, du DPS pour éviter de prendre des baffes trop longtemps. Il y a vraiment beaucoup d’approches possibles. Glass Cannon ça marche aussi mais ça claque comme une ampoule. Vers le lvl 80, la mort devient vraiment punitive.

Normalement si la ouiche de ta femme est en carton, elle devrait finir par défourailler méchamment (côté glass cannon), mais en normal, on a souvent du matos de loqueteux (c’est mieux avec l’aide de la guilde). Je ne connais pas les witch EK, je ne peux pas aider.

Pour ton mara, HS + deux gemmes de support orientées drain de vie est un combo excessif. LGoH est mieux appliqué sur des groupes. Question DPS, le premier truc à prendre avec ton-HS et des passifs de dommages physiques c’est Melee Physical Damage. Ensuite tu peux choper Added Fire Damage. Et un/des Heralds (Ash par ex).

J’ai toujours aimé garder une attaque monocible qui déboite et une secondaire AoE. HS peut rester excellent. Tu as Multistrike qui pourrait aussi faire un peu les deux à petite échelle. Faster Attacks (support gem) est un classique pour améliorer le DPS et le dynamisme/réactivité.

Prévoyez de la mobilité. C’est la première défense et vous allez bientôt vous en rendre compte assez violemment ^^
Le Chaos Damage va aussi commencer à faire mal. Les résistances au Chaos sont plus difficiles à accumuler.

Bref pas évident, pour ma part, de vous donner des conseils en vrac, ne sachant pas trop à quel point vous êtes familiarisés avec la bête.
N’hésitez pas à poser des questions sur le chat  :;): 

*[EDIT]:* ah oui ! Comme dit CMP ^ *Fortify* c’est presque (?) un indispensable pour un perso Melee (-20% dmg de tout "hit" (pas les DoT)).
Et comme vous êtes en couple, essayez de jouer complémentaire  :;):  (et c’est excellent en couple, vous allez vous régaler)

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> En quel niveau de difficulté?
> Autant les boss je suis assez d'accord, autant les trash euh .. hormis les merde qui balancent des chaines de pics de glace avant les boss finaux ou alors les totems/tete de dragons chez Kaom, le reste n'est pas bien dangereux.
> Les arenes sinon éventuellement?
> *Les arènes oui, avec ton perso qui se coince le pied dans le moindre obstacle, et les séance shoot'em'up chez Kaos qui t'obligent à mettre un coup, kiter, un coup, kiter... très amusant quand tu joues pas archer.*
> 
> Le life leech était trop opé auparavant.
> Bien content de ce changement perso. Ca appelle à d'autres mécanismes de défense et c'est bien rafraichissant.
> *Ah donc, comme c'était OP avant c'est bien que ce soit inutile maintenant ? J'ai peur de ne pas te suivre pour le coup.*
> 
> ...

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> […]
> - le loot toujours aussi crétin, entre l'équipement qui a 10 niveaux de moins que la zone dans laquelle tu le trouves, les jaunes que t'es obligé de trimbaler pendant 30 niveaux parce que y'a pas mieux et les boss qui te lootes rien (genre même pas un bleu sur certains)
> - et ce foutu whirlwind qui se lance pas si ton perso est collé d'un demi millimètre à un obstacle.


Whirlwind me fait aussi ce coup. Les limites de collisions n’ont pas toujours la lisibilité de ce qu’on a sous les yeux, et ça peut salement foirer un déplacement crucial. Pas évident de jouer serré. C’est encore pire avec de la desync où tu te retrouves systématiquement rescotché à ta position initiale.
C’est la contrainte du level design et du système de collision. Le mieux qu’on puisse faire est de se familiariser avec les configuration et décors problématiques. C’est mieux avec de la pratique (mais ça reste ponctuellement chiant).

Par contre, le loot, il est soumis à la loi de RNGesus le grand. GGG a réglé ses taux de drop pour du jeu intensif (il n’ont pas le choix, il y a trop d’acharnés) (j’avais testé à une époque et c’est bien plus appréciable en investissant du temps et de l’optimisation de MF). Et donc, il faut du MF. Plein. À l’époque ça commençait à être vraiment utile vers les 300% de MF.
On est quand même pas à l’abri d’un coup de bol. Pour illustrer, j’ai eu trois uniques (dont deux bouses) et je suis en fin Cruel.
(+ ce que dit Safo aussi - d’ailleurs c’est très sympa les Masters (je découvre))

----------


## Safo

> Ah donc, comme c'était OP avant c'est bien que ce soit inutile maintenant ? J'ai peur de ne pas te suivre pour le coup.


Ben non, c;est juste que maintenant ca demande un investissement "normal" pour un système défensif.
Je veux dire par là que dans POE tous les mécanismes de défense demandent une orientation en leur sens pour etre efficace (armure ou éva demandent de stacker pour etre efficace, mind over matter demande un gros pool mana sinon c'est inutile, l'ES demande un gros pool ET une grosse regen pour éviter les down time, Arrow dancing ne fonctionne que sur certains build en particulier, avoir moins de 30% de block est anecdotique etc). 

Le life leech était plus ou moins la seule exception au truc jusqu'à maintenant.
Genre "je me colle un gemme de LL sur mon skill d'AOE principal et hop, ca rend mon perso bien plus tanky" d'un seul coup d'un seul.

Je ne dis pas que la "spécalisation" en LL n'existait pas hein (vaal pact, claws etc), juste que sans spé, le LL restait une très bonne option pour ajouter une couche défensive à son perso.

Maintenant c'est différent et c'est plus cohérent je trouve.
Tu veux leech? Ben il faut prendre les nouveaux passifs qui vont bien et le stuff qui ca stacker avec le type de leech en question.

Fin bref, je trouve ca plus normal.




> Pour le loot, si tu te trimballes du stuff avec 30 niveaux d'écart c'est que tu n'utilises pas le craft.
> Le craft ? Le troc tu veux dire ? Ou je suis passé à côté d'un truc ?


Nan nan je parle bien du craft et on pas du troc, trade ou autre.

Tes bottes sont moisies et ont 20 niveaux de retard? Trouve des bottes blanches ou bleues de ton niveau en self loot avec de préférence 3-4 sockets pour pas avoir à dépenser trop de currency (ou mieux, avec une stat "bleue" intéressante directement), rajoute une stat par dessus via l'item qui va bien et tu as déjà un truc personnalisé permettant de pallier une faible du perso (genre, je me fais détruire par le feu, hop, je roll une resi feu dessus etc) qui peut compenser les faiblesses du self drop jaune.

Je ne parle pas des Masters ensuite pour craft une stat particulière, là pour le coup je trouve que ca ne vaut pas trop le cout sur de l'item bas de gamme (le prix peut etre rédibitoire sur du bleu).

Autre truc aussi, il ne faut pas regarder le jaune comme meilleur parce qu'il y a 6 stats dessus. Evidemment, les chances d'avoir d'avoir de bonnes stats seront meilleur.
Mais à bas level/mid-level, as tu vraiment besoin de tant de fast hit recovery? De mana en plus? De tel ou tel rési sachant que tu es dans un acte avec telle ou telle dominance élémentaire? Etc.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Mais c'est quoi cette histoire de craft ? Tu parles des pierres ?

---------- Post added at 17h07 ---------- Previous post was at 17h06 ----------




> Ben non, c;est juste que maintenant ca demande un investissement "normal" pour un système défensif.
> Je veux dire par là que dans POE tous les mécanismes de défense demandent une orientation en leur sens pour etre efficace (armure ou éva demandent de stacker pour etre efficace, mind over matter demande un gros pool mana sinon c'est inutile, l'ES demande un gros pool ET une grosse regen pour éviter les down time, Arrow dancing ne fonctionne que sur certains build en particulier, avoir moins de 30% de block est anecdotique etc). 
> 
> Le life leech était plus ou moins la seule exception au truc jusqu'à maintenant.
> Genre "je me colle un gemme de LL sur mon skill d'AOE principal et hop, ca rend mon perso bien plus tanky" d'un seul coup d'un seul.
> 
> Je ne dis pas que la "spécalisation" en LL n'existait pas hein (vaal pact, claws etc), juste que sans spé, le LL restait une très bonne option pour ajouter une couche défensive à son perso.
> 
> Maintenant c'est différent et c'est plus cohérent je trouve.
> Tu veux leech? Ben il faut prendre les nouveaux passifs qui vont bien et le stuff qui ca stacker avec le type de leech en question.


Bah c'est ce que je fais, et à part regen entre deux groupes de gros mobs l'utilité est pas flagrante et je suis obligé de taper souvent dans mes popos.

----------


## Ifit

Quelqu un sait comment réagit Artic Armour avec flicker strike maintenant en 2.0 ? Le fait de se téléporter est considéré comme un mouvement et donc pas de reduc de dmg ?

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Ah bordel Piety Abomination  ::XD:: 

Rayon de la mort : one shot. Retour au checkpoint : one shot. Mokay.

----------


## Avik

Bon ben malachai fait sans mourir en merciless ça devient trop simple je demande un up  ::ninja:: .

----------


## billybones

> encore plus de trucs


merci pour les conseils !

----------


## Ethelka

Je me suis remis depuis peu, j'ai repris de zéro un maraudeur Ground Slam en HC, niv 30 actuellement.

Je joindrais bien la guilde CPC du coup.

Perso actuel : Bernard_Henry_Levy.

----------


## Kamikaze

On peut pas accepter un pseudo pareil dans la guilde!

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Pour jouer à la maison de poupée : une référence montrant pas mal de décos et donnant certaines infos utiles (comme les sources de lumière).

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Bien ça ! 
On sait toujours pas combien de temps vont durer les ligues sinon ?




> Mais c'est quoi cette histoire de craft ? Tu parles des pierres ?


Une vidéo d'introduction, en gros.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RolMPq_Wos
&
http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Master  :;): 

Pour le lol


http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/fea5...4d68fd898.jpg]

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Bordel, je connaissais pas du tout ça  ::o: 

C'est où ce truc, je trouve pas cette map...

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Ceci n'est pas une map, c'est un Hideout !  ::o: 
http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Hideout

Dans Path of Exile tu peux maintenant avoir ton chez toi, le décorer et y inviter les Masters que tu rencontrent.  Monter leur réputation, crafter avec leurs outils de craft etc .. Daily mission qu'on fait tourner entre canards etc etc

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Aaaaaaaah. Bizarre, j'ai un master niveau 3 et j'ai pas vu le TP.
Faudra que je regarde de nouveau.

Merci pour les infos  ::):

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Np.
Lvl 3 // en bas dans l'interface dialogue du Master : "Invite to Hideout". 
Quand ce sera écrit en rouge c'est que tu auras déjà 2 masters dans ton Hideout et il faudra en virer 1 pour pouvoir en inviter 1 autre.
Pour se TP dans ton Hideout, le WayPoint c'est sur la WorldMap, détaché du reste en bas à droite
Je te vois pas dans la guilde canard ?!


Sinon, perso bientôt les Maps  !!

----------


## Bourrinopathe

En cherchant la mise à jour de Procurement, je suis tombé sur Acquisition qui semble être un très bon outil de gestion de shop, avec pas mal d’automatisations. Ça vous permettra notamment d’actualiser automatiquement le post de votre shop avec les buyouts correspondants.

Un aperçu :




Moins visuel que Procurement mais à priori très efficace.
(ça se trouve sur GitHub)

---------- Post added at 15h54 ---------- Previous post was at 15h44 ----------

La version mise à jour du *Skill Tree Planner* est également en ligne depuis quelques jours.

*>>> via GitHub <<<*

----------


## Drup

Je confirme, acquisition, c'est pratique. C'est tout automatique, Il suffit de drop dans le stash tab, et ca ajoute dans le shop.

----------


## Bathory

Je m'amuse tellement avec mon build Magma Orb c'est incroyable.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Np.
> Lvl 3 // en bas dans l'interface dialogue du Master : "Invite to Hideout". 
> Quand ce sera écrit en rouge c'est que tu auras déjà 2 masters dans ton Hideout et il faudra en virer 1 pour pouvoir en inviter 1 autre.
> Pour se TP dans ton Hideout, le WayPoint c'est sur la WorldMap, détaché du reste en bas à droite
> Je te vois pas dans la guilde canard ?!
> 
> 
> Sinon, perso bientôt les Maps  !!


Ah oui c'est vrai, je suis pas dans la guilde encore.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

La gagnante du soir.  ::ninja::  
ilvl70. Le néant.  ::P: 
Photo du coup.

----------


## Rhalph

Pas maaaal.

----------


## Avik

Map legendaire wakahwara tahwu , qq connait ?
2 fois que je tombe dessus, le boss fait une aoe de glace pour te ralentir, se téléporte, mais surtout a la bubulle antiprojectile, impossible a attaquer a distance donc . 
Après 15 min a lui courir après sans réussir a le toucher j'ai leave la carte une vrai purge.  ::|:

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Bon. Je suis en plein theorycrafting pour mon Shadow Frost Blades/Static Strike.
Si on veut un peu optimisé le build, va falloir choisir entre les 2 maintenant.
Marrant comme build, assez jouissif à jouer, hyper dynamique. Mais qui malheureusement ne sera pas viable hl. Peu de place pour 2 skills si on veut à la fois se défendre correctement et avoir un dps décent, amha. 
Et puis je suis partie sur du Crit Dagger. Le seul 5L/6L dispo sera sur la chest ..
Mais la principale raison : Frost Blades n'est pas, mais alors pas du tout mono-cible pour un sous. Au contraire de Reave par exemple qui peut faire le job sur les boss et qui est assez souple. 
C'est assez dommage, Frost Blades a un design bien vu et sa mécanique n'est pas si pourrie une fois qu'on a multistrike et des +1/+2 melee range .. et puis geler les Golem de pierre et les crabes c'est bonheur. Cela évoluera sans doute parce qu'il y a du potentiel.  
Alors je reviens à Reave et puis voilà, roulez jeunesse ?
Nan !
J'ai goûté à Static Strike + Abyssal Cry. Pas de retour en arrière possible, je suis accro. 
Me voilà donc "obligé" de lâcher Frost Blades puisque Static Strike, comme Reave fait très bien les 2. Bon Reave tu peux nettoyer tout l'écran. Mais Static Strike est plus sympa à jouer.  ::): 
Je comptais monter mon Eva + Acrobatics etc mais là, avec Static Strike, va falloir systématiquement aller au milieu des packs.  ::rolleyes::   :Bave: 
Je pense donc à Iron Reflexe, aux nodes de blocks bouclier (essayer le max block ?? J'ai choppé The Anvil mais bon ... faut voir  ::P: ), à Ghost Reaver et un unique ES, à Master of the Arena ... à l'Aegis Aurora, ce merveilleux bouclier .. ^^... à ... à ... ah la la. 
Ré-orientation en cours. Stand-by.

----------


## Safo

> Je comptais monter mon Eva + Acrobatics etc mais là, avec Static Strike, va falloir systématiquement aller au milieu des packs.  
> Je pense donc à Iron Reflexe, aux nodes de blocks bouclier (essayer le max block ?? J'ai choppé The Anvil mais bon ... faut voir ), à Ghost Reaver et un unique ES, à Master of the Arena ... à l'Aegis Aurora, ce merveilleux bouclier .. ^^... à ... à ... ah la la. 
> Ré-orientation en cours. Stand-by.


En quoi passer armure serait plus viable qu'un build eva/dodge au contact?
Ca fonctionne très bien en melee hein  ::o:

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Ben justement, je me posais un peu la question .. Peut-être que je suis influencé par The Anvil que j'ai looté récemment. Bref, si tu dis que ça passe. ;p 
Mon premier perso pur melee.  ::o:

----------


## Drup

En plus, en pratique, anvil n'est pas utile. Quand tu montes un perso block, tu veux du spellblock, donc lazarus.

----------


## Safo

Et puis Anvil c'est une vraie purge  ::P: 
Tu te traines avec le malus de vitesse, c'est affolant.

Eva/dodge ca passe bien. Jamais eu de souci tout en jouant en HC (c'est dire) avec mes persos.
Ceci dit, mon truc dans POE c'est d'essayer des builds. Du coup je n'ai pas l'expérience du hl (80+ j'entends).

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Oki, on va voir.  :;):  Vais quand même éviter Dancing Arrows là ... ça m'inspire pas confiance ce bidule. Acro+Phase acro devraient suffire, du coup j'oublie totalement le block et le bouclier ce sera pour l'eva.

----------


## Safo

> Oki, on va voir.  Vais quand même éviter Dancing Arrows là ... ça m'inspire pas confiance ce bidule. Acro+Phase acro devraient suffire, du coup j'oublie totalement le block et le bouclier ce sera pour l'eva.


Tiens nous au jus.
Ca m'intéresse perso  ::P: 

D'autant qu'un de mes perso est un DW Dreamfeather (épée unique avec de l'éva qui ont un up de dps par tranche de 450 d'éva). Bref, max eva, dodge etc  ::):

----------


## Drup

Dancing arrow est un très mauvaise idée depuis la 2.0, ouai.

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...less_pairings/

Paraitrait que le niveau de warband d'une map dépend de la zone correspondante en merciless, d'où le tableau de se reddit.

En comment on lit aussi que Chris aurait dit que ce n'était pas normal et vraisemblablement un bug (pas de lien fourni par contre) et du coup ça expliquerait que "personne" (sauf si vous avez un lien qui dit que si) n'ait encore rencontré les plus gros généraux.

----------


## Safo

Ayant finalement atteint le niveau 67 (pas facile en montant 3 persos en même temps  ::P:  - 67 / 63 et 58 actuellement) sur mon templar, je peux finalement utiliser Oro’s sacrifice !
Joie de pouvoir enfin réaliser le potentiel de mon build flicker !
Et ca envoie … mais sévère hein  ::o: 

J'avais testé rapidement en Standard pour voir, souhaitant monter un perso de la sorte mais il n'était pas aussi peaufiné ni stuffé correctement.

Flicker colle du 7k au niveau 67. Ca paye pas de mine comme chiffre mais c’est impressionnant pour ce niveau. J’ai testé sur Vaal en Merciless (évidemment) et le construct n’a le temps de disparaitre qu’une seule fois  ::P: 
J’ai mis un infernal strike aussi pour voir et celui-ci cartonne à 31k de dps. J’hallucine pas mal !

Le gros intérêt par rapport à un flicker «  du temps jadis » (2H – blood rage et roulez jeunesse) c’est qu’on peut utiliser flicker à l’infini sans jamais devoir s’arrêter. Les build flicker via Blood dance demandant de tuer pour gagner des frenzy charges, ce qui n’est pas le cas ici.

Bref, je suis joie.
/mylife

----------


## Cooking Momo

Hello,

J'ai réinstallé le jeu pour Awakening, et après avoir pas mal tripoté le jeu à l'époque de la ligue Domination, j'ai attaqué le HC il y a peu.

Problème: je n'aime pas forcément suivre les builds pré-établis (c'est quand même dommage de ne pas expérimenter avec le nombre de possibilités offertes par le passive skill tree, et désormais les gemmes de skill tree), et expérimenter dans PoE, sans bien connaître le jeu, mène souvent à un cul-de-sac. J'ai donc tenté un Scion arc, avec ranged attack totem en support (!).
Je viens de finir le mode normal, et mes conformistes de potes, avec leurs builds éprouvés, rentrent dans les maps comme les chars russes dans Prague, alors que je commence sérieusement à galérer.
Grosso modo mon dps se partage entre ma main attack (split arrow + FA + jesaisplusquoi ou ice shot + GMP + unautretruc) et mon cher totem (Rain of Arrows + FA + jenesaisplustropnonplus).

Mes questions sont donc les suivantes:
- Ranged Attack Totem: jouable comme pierre angulaire d'un build ? Si oui comment ?
- De manière générale, est-ce jouable / intelligent de ne pas partir full totem, mais d'avoir un totem en support, et si oui comment synergiser (?) au mieux un totem et une main attack ?
- Si vous pensez que mon perso est foutu, n'y a-t-il pas moyen de le transformer en quelque chose de cool (je suis prêt à claquer quelques regrets s'il le faut) ?
- Partir en scion ouvre l'accès à beaucoup de jewels slots. A quel point ce truc est utilisé, et comment trouver les bons jewels ?
- Z'avez pas un arc correct à me vendre ?

Mon skill tree pour le moment, acte 1 Cruel, un peu sur-levelé

Spoiler Alert! 


 pour cause de chocottes massives avant d'attaquer Piety V2 et Malachai

 (je comptais aller chercher quelques nodes totems à côté de Iron Grip, puis grappiller de l'HP, du DPS et de l'ER): http://cpc.cx/cyW


Au moins mille mercis d'avance

----------


## Safo

Quelqu'un joue avec un Sire of Shard (baton unique transformant les attaques à projectiles en attaque circulaires à 360 degrés)?
Il y a des combo sympa je trouve, Lightning orb entre autre à l'air bien fun


Sinon je testerais bien Whispering Ice (baton unique avec le skill (unique lui aussi) Ice Storm). Mais il est un peu cher pour se faire  ::(: 
5ex plus ou moins en ce moment ...
Quelqu'un l'à et joue avec? Ca donne quoi?

Eg en vidéo:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ça a l’air sympa comme tout ce Sire of Shard !

Par ici, je continue comme je peux avec le shadow eva/block/life-où je peux. Ça tient la route mais les dommages élé me donnent la fessée (merciless, res non-max). Notamment sur les warbands ennervés.
Pour le reste, ça tient la route avec le crit sans être phénoménal (mais très marrant). Mon principal souci est de lutter contre la latence et l’évidente tendance à desync.
Pas de bol, j’aime le gameplay dynamique et Whirling Blade est un aller simple pour Desyncland. (je ne vois même pas les projectiles des Frost Blades - alors qu’ils sont visibles en dubstep (oui, j’ai osé essayer avec 250-500ms (minimum)))

Je me demandais si *Vitality Void* (leech côté Duelist) serait d’une quelconque utilité sachant que le zouave est à la dague/crit et non-optimisé leech ? (ça me semble un peu dérisoire)

---------- Post added at 11h51 ---------- Previous post was at 11h49 ----------

Malachai bodycount :



> In other news, Malachai certainly had a busy week last week, killing over three million characters.


 :haha:

----------


## hein

Me voila en tempest acte 4 avec mon marauder et j'ai besoin de quelques conseils de specialistes !
j'ai monté HS et GS pour l'AOE, je dois faire 1k8 de dégâts sans buff.
j'ai principalement accès ma def sur de l'armure je dois être a 55 % de reduction de dégâts mais seulement 1200 HP et ma res entre 60 et 70 %.
J'ai roulé sur tout l'acte 3 et dominus les doigts dans le nez mais j'aborde l'acte 4 avec un peu d’appréhension, je me sent un peu léger en HP. De ce que j'ai déduit du forum, le rayon du dernier boss fait entre 2500 et 3000 HP de dégâts physique, ca fait mal...

Est ce que vous auriez des conseils pour l'acte 4 et surtout pour le(s) bosse(s) de fin d'acte ?

NB : s'il y a des gens pour grinder l'aqueduc ce soir je suis partant :D.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Hem. Question délicate. Surtout en HC  ::): 
Je dirais que le meilleur moyen de boucler la fin de l’acte 4 serait de s’y frotter en softcore  :^_^: 
Sinon, sans spoiler, les boss de fin (et surtout le dernier) imposent des mécanismes (et des phases) qui nécessitent une réaction appropriée (= ne pas leur bourriner la tronche avec acharnement). Il faut un minimum de mobilité (une vitesse de déplacement correcte suffit) et des protections adéquates. Comme avec Dominus phase 2, tu vas risquer de pisser le sang, donc : rustine requise.
Embarquer ouatemille portal scrolls pour respirer ?

Le rayon, ce n’est pas le dernier boss, mais il peut effectivement te OS.
Certaines attaques qui OS sont téléphonées. (il va te falloir du timing et des déplacements contrôlés)

Perso j’embarquerais de la Seething d’urgence (flasque vie).
Pousse aussi tes res au max (surtout 

Spoiler Alert! 


lightning

).

Et puis surtout : 

Spoiler Alert! 


serre les fesses !!!

.

En tout cas, bonne chance, on est avec toi.

Et remember :



> In other news, Malachai certainly had a busy week *last week*, killing *over three million* characters.


(je laisse les autres compléter mes maigres tuyaux)

----------


## billybones

3615 amha :


-> marauder HC : à ma grande surprise, je trouve le flame golem extrêment utile, d'une part son bonus dps fort sympathique et contre les 2 derniers boss du jeu, à ma grande surprise il prend parfois l'aggro et tank pendant un temps non négligeable.

pour les 2 derniers boss HC : entraine toi en SC, c'est pas un conseil c'est un ordre. l'avant dernier boss ne prévient vraiment pas si tu ne le connais pas (chui mort 5-6 fois le temps de comprendre la mécanique et de plus bourriner débilement). Le dernier par contre, il me parait plus faisable (chui mort 2 fois à ma première tentative) mais je pense qu'avec les reflexes HC ça doit passer.

-> les 2 avantages des hideout et des masters :
- construire ses items de zero via craft.
- acheter contre des chaos des uniques (dont certains haut niveaux)

3615 mylife :

J'ai mis la main sur un *marohi erqi* pas dégueu hier soir
Et mon marauder lvl 58 a pris une énorme dose de stéroïdes :

Leap slam 4L (phys dmg+fire dmg+FA) est passé à 4500DPS (+Herald +flame golem)
HS 4L (phys dmg+LL+fortify) est passé à 7500DPS (+Herald +flame golem) je m’amuserai à regarder le max dps possible avec mon matos

N’ayant que 2 slots 4L à dispo, je vais abandonner le LL sur HS pour monter herald en 4L+1 sur le marohi (mana reduced + burning dmg + elem pene + natif lvl 15 aoe range).

J’étais en blood magic, mais du coup je crois que je vais revenir en arrière et reprendre un pool mana (j’ai que 3k life (pour le moment, j’entame le cercle de vie vers scion) et le herald devient gourmand en 5L)
L’immortal belt looté ce we m’apporte 10 de regen mana/s il m’en faudra un peu plus pour spammer pépère.

Et je sens pointer mes lacunes en resist elem, va falloir être exigeant sur tous critères sur le matos

PS : ma sorcière de compagnie commençe à bien monter en DPS, mais comme je viens de doubler mon DPS avec le marteau elle  encore du boulot

----------


## azack

Mon conseil de joueur HC: fais toi aider pour piety2 et malachai! Je leur botte le cul si tu veux.
Tu feras des tests de combats + tard qd tu seras plus costaud en pool de life. 
Ca vaut pas le coup de rip pour ces 2 combats, à part si tu kiffes de refaire les 4 actes en normal indéfiniment  ::): 

Hs et gs vont te tenir jusqu'en merci par contre si tu encore la geofri's, essaie de trouver une masse 350 dps vers le lvl 50 tu vas senti la diff

----------


## CaMarchePas

> -> les 2 avantages des hideout et des masters :
> - construire ses items de zero via craft.
> - acheter contre des chaos des uniques (dont certains haut niveaux)


Gros bémol sur ce passage, et donc précisions :
-le craft ne te permet pas de construire des items depuis 0, au mieux à faire un fat item à partir d'une fat base et ça te coutera cher (2 exalts le multy craft si ça n'a pas été augmenté)
-le craft te permet par contre de combler beaucoup de lacunes sans avoir à acheter/looter d'autres items : hop une résist par ci, hop un +carac par là, hop du leech... + vorici qui permet de faire les slots/links/couleur si t'es mauvais en rng
-les uniques vs chaos sont que au lvl8, qui n'est pas aussi rapide qu'avant de monter, et qu'une fois par jour par master (la quete journalière resettant son inventaire) ET les taux sont les mêmes qu'en loot (donc tu auras quand même 99% de merdes), ça reste intéressant, mais pas quand on commence
-les masters ont un mod signature sur les bleus qu'ils vendent (1 par jour) à partir du niveau 4, certains sont très utiles, d'autre peuvent couter très très cher à revendre si la base est bonne (-X cout mana pour elreon, arcs qui font saigner pour tora, "hits can't miss" chez Vagan etc etc
-les masters a partir du niveau 6 ont une offre d'échange d'orbes à prix préférentiel (idem 1 fois / jour) : Elereon donne 20 jew pour 32 alt, Vorici 20 fuse pour 64 jew...

----------


## Zerger

C'est fou comment un bouclier peut vous changer la vie.

Je sais pas pourquoi je m'obstinais avec le dual wield  ::ninja:: 

J'ai l'impression de redécouvrir le jeu

----------


## Safo

> C'est fou comment un bouclier peut vous changer la vie.
> 
> Je sais pas pourquoi je m'obstinais avec le dual wield 
> 
> J'ai l'impression de redécouvrir le jeu


Parce que le Dual Wield c'est la classe?
Les boucliers, à moins de sortir le Tempest Shield, c'est bien moins swag  ::o:

----------


## hein

> Hem. Question délicate. Surtout en HC 
> Et puis surtout : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> serre les fesses !!!
> 
> .


Oui je pense que je vais déjà faire un premier tour en standard histoire de découvrir les bosses.
Je crois que GGG a deja fait ses preuves avec ses soucis pour equilibrer POE et je dois surement balancer des trucs dits des dizaine de fois mais Je trouve ça quand meme hallucinant que ca persiste a cette hauteur après toute la durée de la beta.
Rien que le faite de pouvoir OS ou two shot pratiquement tous les boss (j'ai donné 5 coup a dominus dans sa dernière forme avant de le tuer^^) pendant plus de 3 actes et arrivé sur du n'importe quoi pour la fin du run en acte 4... la difficulté doit se trouver en cruel ou merciless, le normal étant juste un long tutoriel...




> Mon conseil de joueur HC: fais toi aider pour piety2 et malachai! Je leur botte le cul si tu veux.
> Tu feras des tests de combats + tard qd tu seras plus costaud en pool de life. 
> Ca vaut pas le coup de rip pour ces 2 combats, à part si tu kiffes de refaire les 4 actes en normal indéfiniment 
> 
> Hs et gs vont te tenir jusqu'en merci par contre si tu encore la geofri's, essaie de trouver une masse 350 dps vers le lvl 50 tu vas senti la diff


Je pense que je vais finir par jouer la securité et appeler a l'aide, ca me ferais ch... de tomber a cause de ca.

J'ai une masse a 220 de degats refilé par un gentil-canard et qui m'a permis de faire le Kéké jusque la.
Mais j'ai vu que pour les marauders de haut niveau, les haches a deux mains étaient privilégiés aux masses...

----------


## Safo

> Oui je pense que je vais déjà faire un premier tour en standard histoire de découvrir les bosses.
> Je crois que GGG a deja fait ses preuves avec ses soucis pour equilibrer POE et je dois surement balancer des trucs dits des dizaine de fois mais Je trouve ça quand meme hallucinant que ca persiste a cette hauteur après toute la durée de la beta.
> Rien que le faite de pouvoir OS ou two shot pratiquement tous les boss (j'ai donné 5 coup a dominus dans sa dernière forme avant de le tuer^^) pendant plus de 3 actes et arrivé sur du n'importe quoi pour la fin du run en acte 4... la difficulté doit se trouver en cruel ou merciless, le normal étant juste un long tutoriel...


Ta quoi comme DPS/build pour 5 shot Dominus dans sa première forme? Quid des def du coup?
En normal j'imagine vu que tu ne t'es pas encore frotter au duo Piety/Malachai de l'A4.

Les deux sont loins d'etre impossibles à passer sans mourrir hein. Il sont dangereux, c'est net. Mais tout comme l'était Dominus quand le second bout de l'A3 est sortis. Maintenant c'est une formalité ce boss.
Bref, du coup quand on aura pris le plis sur l'A4 ca sera déjà bien plus facile que les "first tries".

----------


## Ravine

Il joue surement Discharge Cast on Death :3

----------


## billybones

> En normal j'imagine vu que tu ne t'es pas encore frotter au duo


tout le monde se fait chier à pas spoiler, et lui il arrive les gros pieds dans le plat comme un gros dégueulasse  ::ninja::

----------


## Safo

> tout le monde se fait chier à pas spoiler, et lui il arrive les gros pieds dans le plat comme un gros dégueulasse


Ben voyons.
Il demande des conseils tout en parlant de rayon qui calle tel ou tel dps donc ca m'étonnerait qu'il ne parle pas en connaissance de cause.

Et pour les autres, en arriver jusque la de la convo sans avoir entendu leur nom ca relève du miracle hein. Tu pars une page en arrière et leur nom et meme certains de leurs compétences sont écrites noir sur blanc (et non pas sur blanc sur noir si tu vois ce que je veux dire).

----------


## Ifit

Safo j'en suis au lvl83 avec mon templar flicker strike oro's.
Je tiens très facilement les maps en dessous de 75, il me manque encore du stuff pour monter au dessus sans mourir.

mon tree : http://www.pathofexile.com/passive-s...rhpldN4_6PNZI=

Je pense qu'il y a encore des améliorations à faire dedans mais ca tourne à  + 165%  max hp 

lien vers les stats : https://pathofpoe.com/passive-breakd...hpldN4_6PNZI=/

En stuff : oro's + cloak of flames + 2 mokou's + surgebinders + doryanis invitation (fire) + atziri foible + boots rare + helmet rare.

----------


## Safo

> Safo j'en suis au lvl83 avec mon templar flicker strike oro's.
> Je tiens très facilement les maps en dessous de 75, il me manque encore du stuff pour monter au dessus sans mourir.
> 
> mon tree : http://www.pathofexile.com/passive-s...rhpldN4_6PNZI=
> 
> Je pense qu'il y a encore des améliorations à faire dedans mais ca tourne à  + 165%  max hp 
> 
> lien vers les stats : https://pathofpoe.com/passive-breakd...hpldN4_6PNZI=/
> 
> En stuff : oro's + cloak of flames + 2 mokou's + surgebinders + doryanis invitation (fire) + atziri foible + boots rare + helmet rare.


On a quasi le meme build/meme stuff  ::P: 

Je suis partis sur une Pyre ring en second ceci dit. Je trouve ca plus intéressant/fun via l'explosion des mobs sous ignite  ::): 
En helmet j'ai choppé un Himnor Resolve
En boots j'ai les Gang's Momentum pour up de dps et l'up de burning damage.
Ah et aussi Rashkaldor qui augmente le burning et donne 5% de chance d'ignite en plus
Par contre je ne veux pas de Cloak of Flames, niveau def on prend trop cher avec je trouve.

----------


## Ifit

Le pyre est sympa je l'utilisais aussi sur mon flicker dans la league de 1 mois. Par contre j'ai rien en cold dmg pour l'instant alors il perd un peu de dps ( maybe herald of ice au lieu de mon herald of ash ;D).
Le hinmor est en stash pour tester bientôt :D , mais je manque de maximum life sur mon stuff. Je suis à 3700hp et c'est juste pour de la map 75+. Et même chose pour les Gang's Momentum , il n'y a pas de maximum life  ::'(: .
J'ai testé la Rashkaldor  mais je perd trop de mana + regen pour l'instant avec, faut que je retravail mes gems (clarity lvl19 ^^ elle prend trops de mana reserve).
Le cloak je veux la changer par une belly of the beast mais les prix sont dingue sur cette league avec son nerf drop.

----------


## Safo

Herald of Ashe est basé sur l'attaque physique si je ne dis pas de bétise. Du coup ca ne t'apporte rien du tout sur un tel build  ::o: 

C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai pris Pyre avec Herald of Ice.

Je tourne avec Ice et Anger niveau auras.

----------


## Ifit

le bonus de physique mais l'overkill ignite + add fire dmg fonctionne je pense. 
J'ai mis ça hier pour tester

edit : tu utilise quoi en gems ?

J'utilise 
5L : flicker strike + multi strike + pene fire + weapon elemental dmg + melle splash ou fortify pour tanker sur certaine map.
3L : CDWT (lvl3) + ele weakness + flammability
2L :  CDWT (lvl19) + warlock mark
4L : HoT + curse on hit + warlock mark + HoA
2L: Vengeance + life leech
clarity
J'en suis pas encore satisfait de toutes ces combinaisons :D si tu as des propositions ?

----------


## Safo

Je me tâte aussi pas mal.
J'utilise sensiblement le même combo sur flicker. J'ai aussi tenté avec elemental proliferation mais moyen moyen.

Je m'en sors sans Clarity pour le moment ceci dit. A voir ce que ca va donner plus tard.

EDIT: ah si, petit détail, j'utilise aussi Molten Shell par moment (gros boss, pack bien dodus etc). Etant full armure et via les dégats de feu que ca apporte c'est sympa.
J'aimerais chopé Vaal molten shell d'ailleurs pour voir.

----------


## Thyrion

Mon dieu comme c'est abusé le flame totem, c'est la première fois que je choppe un build tout fait et j'ai l'impression de jouer à un autre jeu, un jeu qui se joue avec une seule touche.  ::ninja:: 
Je retire aussi ce que j'ai dit précédent, j'irais même dans le sens contraire, Malakai c'est un peu léger pour le Boss final, aucun challenge  :Cigare: .

----------


## Ifit

tu monte a combien de Hp safo ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Mon dieu comme c'est abusé le flame totem, c'est la première fois que je choppe un build tout fait et j'ai l'impression de jouer à un autre jeu, un jeu qui se joue avec une seule touche. 
> Je retire aussi ce que j'ai dit précédent, j'irais même dans le sens contraire, Malakai c'est un peu léger pour le Boss final, aucun challenge .


C'est tellement pété et les tempêtes tellement pro-rip que je vais rush/suicider ma ranger càc et reroll un second dual totem !  ::P:

----------


## Montigny

C'est toujours le même "problème" dès qu'il s'agit de théory crafting. Il y aura quasiment toujours certains builds plus puissants  , ou qui rouleront sur certains mobs , que d'autres (et qui peuvent devenir useless suite à de nerfs/rééquilibrage) . Le truc (pas ici parce qu'il y a énormément de possibilités) c'est qu'au final , tout les joueurs se retrouvent avec les mêmes builds.

----------


## Safo

> C'est toujours le même "problème" dès qu'il s'agit de théory crafting. Il y aura quasiment toujours certains builds plus puissants  , ou qui rouleront sur certains mobs , que d'autres (et qui peuvent devenir useless suite à de nerfs/rééquilibrage) . Le truc (pas ici parce qu'il y a énormément de possibilités) c'est qu'au final , tout les joueurs se retrouvent avec les mêmes builds.


A un certain niveau alors peut être. Mais avant le 80 c'est loin d'être le cas je trouve.
Ca reste mon expérience du jeu évidemment mais quand je groupe ou quand je fais des maps (depuis la CBT donc), certes on voit des trucs communs mais finalement assez rarement les mêmes builds.

Il y a évidemment des "FOTM" (Flavour of the month) comme on dit dans les MMO mais ca ne signifie pas que tout le monde part sur ce genre de build. Loin de là en fait.

----------


## Montigny

> A un certain niveau alors peut être. Mais avant le 80 c'est loin d'être le cas je trouve.
> Ca reste mon expérience du jeu évidemment mais quand je groupe ou quand je fais des maps (depuis la CBT donc), certes on voit des trucs communs mais finalement assez rarement les mêmes builds.
> 
> Il y a évidemment des "FOTM" (Flavour of the month) comme on dit dans les MMO mais ca ne signifie pas que tout le monde part sur ce genre de build. Loin de là en fait.


Je parlais pour les mmo en général qui utilisent du théory crafting (mais pas trop dans poe car il y a énormément de possibilités). Les builds ubers prennent le dessus car il faut "forcément" être compétitif...

----------


## Safo

> tu monte a combien de Hp safo ?


Pas des masses honnêtement  ::(: 
28xx au level 68 là.

Pas mal de nodes à prendre pour palier à cela ceci dit

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Based on over a week of gameplay data, *reducing the difficulty of the end of Act Four Normal some more*.


Réduction du taux d’hécatombes.

Et fin des déconnexions dues à la surcharge des serveurs (database).

+moar incoming (voir la news)

----------


## azack

Allez, hop un truc a rayer de ma liste : drop un 6L  :B): 

Hier ptite session de"corrupting tempest" avec Plop, *sur une Moutain ledge* assez bien roll, on a loot :
3 6L  ::o: 
4 5L
et une infinie de rare et de 6S

Mon loot :


Avec le neversink filter, les drops de 5L et de 6L ça s’entend à des kilomètres, plus le gros fond blanc pour les 6L, tu peux pas le rater.

Bon, si avec ça vous jouer encore sur warbands, je comprend plus rien!

----------


## Amoilesmobs

::O:  Sympa le HC/Tempest. 
Faut bien qu'il fasse un peu de pub pour cette ligue ! 
En tout cas bravo à ceux qui atteignent le merciless, parce qu'avec les boss de l'acte4 , les décos etc.




> Et fin des déconnexions dues à la surcharge des serveurs (database).
> 
> +moar incoming (voir la news)


 ::):  En espérant qu'ils arrivent à résoudre le problème car depuis 1 semaine c'est quand même bien la foire à la déco. :/

Sinon vite fait, seul désavantage que je vois à _Static Strike_ : régulièrement, quand ça fait boum, ça génère une sorte de "desync" bizarre, mes fps passent de 60++ à moins de 20 ... et ça a l'air systématique en party.  ::sad::  
A suivre.

----------


## Safo

Quelqu'un joue avec "Jack the Axe"?
J'en ai chopé deux hier et du coup je me demande ce que ca vaut couplé avec la gemme qui augmente le DPS via saignements.

http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Jack,_the_Axe

----------


## hein

> Réduction du taux d’hécatombes.
> 
> Et fin des déconnexions dues à la surcharge des serveurs (database).
> 
> +moar incoming (voir la news)


je savais bien que j'aurais du attendre un peu avant de continuer, moi qui ai perdu mon Lvl 43 (tempest) hier a cause de soucis de connexion... c'est juste... ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGG !

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Allez, hop un truc a rayer de ma liste : drop un 6L 
> 
> Hier ptite session de"corrupting tempest" avec Plop, *sur une Moutain ledge* assez bien roll, on a loot :
> 3 6L 
> 4 5L
> et une infinie de rare et de 6S
> 
> Mon loot :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/b21...a902e5f9e2.jpg
> ...


Ah ben putain, GG ! 

Juste pour me "réconforter", ce sont tous des corrupted ? Si oui, ça confirmerait ce que Chris a dit un coup : corrupt un item aurait 1 chance sur 36 de donner un 6L... :°

----------


## Orhin

> corrupt un item aurait 1 chance sur 36 de donner un 6L... :°


  ::o:

----------


## azack

Oui le mod corrupting tempest te donne 5 sec pour kill des mobs.
Chaque loot est vaal direct et id, même le loot des coffres etc... 
C'est limite abusé, à mon avis ça va vite être nerf. 
J'ai pas montré les gemmes, les bijoux et toutes les orbes loot mais ct énorme.
C'était épique:
On attendait la tempêtes et bim du dps de partout pendant 5 sec, j'ai failli rip d'ailleurs sur un vaal cyclone, y avait des mobs partout je prenais cher et plop balançait de l'inci dans le t'as 8)
Ça doit être là session de map la plus fun que j'ai faite.

----------


## Avik

Mais c'est moi ou avoir un item corrupted annule tout l’intérêt?
C'est bien beau mais ça sert a rien d'avoir un 6L mais pas les bonnes couleurs ...

----------


## Keta

> Mais c'est moi ou avoir un item corrupted annule tout l’intérêt?
> C'est bien beau mais ça sert a rien d'avoir un 6L mais pas les bonnes couleurs ...


Tu peux changer les couleurs et link avec vorici apres si tu veux des couleurs chiants ca peux couter masse vaal orb.

----------


## Avik

Ha ok merci je ne savais pas !

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Mais c'est moi ou avoir un item corrupted annule tout l’intérêt?
> C'est bien beau mais ça sert a rien d'avoir un 6L mais pas les bonnes couleurs ...


Heureusement que ce n'est pas directement utile, sinon voilà la baisse de prix des 6L si c'est bien 1/36 corruption qui en donne ! 

Par contre un 6L quand tu n'as qu'un 4 ou 5L, ça te donne de bonnes chances d'avoir une combinaison intéressante, pas celle que tu vises à terme, mais t'as tellement de support dispo que tu peux faire un truc plus puissant que ton build précédent.

----------


## Ravine

Et au pire, vendor, une Divine (ou tu fous ca en vente, y'a un mec qui va chercher CETTE combinaison la qui sera content de payer douzemille exalts).

----------


## Montigny

Ha bha tient c'est pas mal ça : en pleine baston -> écran noir avec juste le curseur de visible  :<_<:

----------


## Shura80

> Ha bha tient c'est pas mal ça : en pleine baston -> écran noir avec juste le curseur de visible


Ah c'est le hard mode là  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

> Ha bha tient c'est pas mal ça : en pleine baston -> écran noir avec juste le curseur de visible


Ah ca me l'a fait aussi hier  ::P: 
Et une autre fois avec le son. Le jeu doit faire peter les drivers de temps en temps...

----------


## billybones

build theorique pour un marauder leap slam. 1er essai.
j'oublie des choses ?

le build a 105 points (lvl 88?)

je vous serai fort gré de vos avis et retours  ::):

----------


## fadox

Sans br le dps reste potable, mais faut spam l'atziri promise, pour avoir un peu de leech de merde...


Mon power creep actuel est au point mort, l'hybride hp/es est devenu useless (si on use de br) vu que le degen n'est plus en chaos....(fu GGG, ça me rappel leur connerie avec RF, PA.....) 
Bref fuck les synergies et le risk vs reward...

Mais j'ai trouvé une pure idée de build pour ma scion 95 (ci avec dmg on full life lolilol de gemme à la con XD) :D, j'annonce un es over 7.5K, un leech @3% mini et un dps proche des 7 chiffres, coming soon (et nerf à la prochaine maj)  :;):  (il me faut juste 2 mirrors et une centaine d'ex pour crafter les jewels requis)
:riredémoniaque:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Mais c’est indécent tout ça !
Il n’y a pas une balise [Not Safe For Work] par ici ??

Pour la peine, voilà une illustration de PoE (et du leveling ?), sans doute issue de leur concours idiot de promotion vidéo pas chère  :;): 
Ça met les paroles en image. (Dennis Leary)

Et cette grande folie de DPS pourrait aussi aboutir à une version PoE, tiens. (Arrogant Worms).

(angliche required)

----------


## Ravine

Pour repondre a la demande populaire, je monte un dueliste Pillar. Je pense que je vais le monter en FrostBlade jusqu'a ce que je puisse equiper Wild Strike. Apres on verra. L'avantage c'est que le core build ne change pas trop, et du coup je sais exactement quels nodes prendre. Il aura plein de force et plein de vie. Voila voila.

Et le prix du Meginord's Girdle est tombe a ~1-2 chaos. Ahah c'est la fete!

(tiens le forum ne fusionne plus les posts)

----------


## Thyrion

> This purpose of this change is to prevent mass extinction of exiles, rather than to nerf them as spectres.


 :^_^:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Faut dire aussi qu'elles étaient (sont  ?) super violentes.

J'ai encore en travers de la gorge mon entrée dans The Harvest en merciless :

----------


## Ravine

Et puis monter un PotCG va enfin me permettre d'utiliser les 12000 crimson jewels que j'ai ramasse.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> 


Je confirme  ::):  Ma vie faisait de la chute libre en normal (avec un shadow pas tanky du tout).




> (Stygian Revenants) were extremely efficient at killing players.


Ça devrait être plus équilibré et fluide mais sans la correction c’était aussi très bien (pour du softcore, je suppose).




> The damage of the Flesh Eye Spawner's Storm Call-like skill has been reduced.


Deux gros pics de dommages passés à la ponçeuse.

----------


## Rhalph

Plein d'uniques vont être beaucoup plus rares :
http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1348278/

Ils continuent dans leur connerie de rendre plein de contenu inaccessible à 95% des joueurs.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Arg. La liste et longue et je fais partie de ces 95%.

Tant que leurs stats prendront en compte ceux qui jouent un nombre indécent d’heures par jour, on sera toujours foutus.

Ça serait évidemment anti-commercial mais fixer un plafond limite d’heures de jeu par jour et par compte serait bénéfique pour les taux de drop et le bien-être de certains  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

C'est pas tant le taux de drop que le fait que beaucoup de ces items sont des best in slots ou avec des caracs ou bonus particuliers qui les mettent clairement au dessus du lot des rares du même niveau... du coup qu'ils soient moins fréquents, normal.

----------


## Vautour

C'est vrai que Voidhome, Quill Rain, Facebreaker, Goldrim, on ne les avait pas par paquets de 10.

Et on ne sait pas si la rareté de ces objets a baissé de 20% ou a été divisée par 3 ... Difficile d'avoir un avis tranché avec l'information très partielle.
Pareil dans l'autre sens avec le Marohi Erqi ou les Thunderfist, on ne sait pas à quel point ils seront plus communs.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> C'est pas tant le taux de drop que le fait que beaucoup de ces items sont des best in slots ou avec des caracs ou bonus particuliers qui les mettent clairement au dessus du lot des rares du même niveau... du coup qu'ils soient moins fréquents, normal.



Du point de vue d’un équilibrage général, oui. Comme Brightbleak, qu’on peut utiliser en stéréo pour foncer en runs farming avec Leap Slam par ex. (même si ça reste un item bas niveau).

Mais pour l’expérience du joueur lambda, l’accroissement de la rareté reste une perte supplémentaire en terme de plaisir de jeu. Il n’y a pas de taux de drop adaptatif en fonction de notre temps de jeu (et à raison - il y aurait des _exploits_ instantanément) et ça limite l’expérience de builds plus spécifiques qui se réservent aux très gros joueurs.
Il me semble comprendre le point de vue de Rhalph dans ce sens, même si la question d’équilibrage avec la diversité démographique sur PoE reste problématique. Ça doit être compliqué pour GGG de trouver un juste équilibre qui participe au mieux à la santé financière de leur entreprise.

S’ils étaient pay to win, on aurait le classique multiplicateur de chances de loot/xp pour une durée limitée. C’est la peste bubonique dans un environnement multijoueurs, mais ça permet d’adapter son expérience de jeu en solo.
Heureusement, PoE évite cet écueil dans sa structure actuelle, mais vous aurez saisi l’idée.

----------


## Ravine

Ah et mefiez vous de poe.trade. Des petits malins s'amusent a lister des prix bas, pour ne pas vendre, et induire une baisse des prix chez les vendeurs legitimes. Donc si vous voyez un truc pas cher, et que le mec refuse de vous le vendre/vous bloque/"c'est reserve pour un pote", il y'a des chances que le margoulins essaie d'influencer le marche. http://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/...lowest_buyout/

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Le mensonge est une pratique commerciale courante et valide ^^

-----

*>>> Si quelqu’un cherche où farmer quelles Divination Cards <<<*

----------


## haik

Coin. 
Je viens de lancer le jeu pour la première fois - et après 10 petites minutes, ça à l'air pas mal. Après, je suis pas du tout du genre min/maxeur, plutôt "tiens, cette arme à l'air cool, je vais la prendre", d'après ce que j'ai cru comprendre, je risque de galérer, mais on verra bien.

Par contre, question: Y'a pas moyen d'ajuster la luminosité du jeu? Parce que là, gris clair sur gris foncé sur un environnement gris très foncé, je ne distingue absolument rien  :tired:

----------


## haik

PS: Question 2
Y'a pas de sauvegarde? Je relance le jeu, je me retrouve au début du jeu  ::huh::

----------


## Orhin

> PS: Question 2
> Y'a pas de sauvegarde? Je relance le jeu, je me retrouve au début du jeu


Pas à proprement parler.
Le jeu étant en ligne, il fonctionne via un système d'instances.
Lorsque tu rentres dans une zone, le jeu créé un instance de cette zone qui restera active (donc dans le même état) pendant 8 à 15min (dépend de la zone) après l'avoir quittée.

Bien sur, tu ne perds pas toute ta progression à chaque fois que tu te déconnectes, sont conservés :
- les items dans ton inventaire/équipés/coffre
- la progression de ton personnage (niveau/caractéristiques/points dépensés dans l'arbre)
- l'avancement des quêtes
- les points de téléportations débloqués (gros rond bleu sur le sol)

C'est ce dernier point qui permet de "sauvegarder" l'avancement "physique" (ie sur la carte) dans le jeu, en effet lorsque tu trouves un point de tp (bien penser à cliquer dessus pour le débloquer !), tu pourras te déplacer dessus depuis n'importe quel autre point et donc revenir à ta progression la plus lointaine.

N'hésite pas à donner ton pseudo, pour qu'on t'ajoute dans la guilde, on pourra ainsi t'aider directement en jeu.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Coin²

Bizarre, malgré mes yeux pourris je n'ai pas de problème de gris... juste des nuages verts sur maps vertes. >.>

Pour la sauvegarde :
-c'est en ligne : tout ce que tu fais est enregistré automatiquement
-c'est en ligne : toutes les instances que tu crées, bien qu'étant privées (et accessibles qu'à ton groupe) ont une durée de vie limitée quand elles sont inactives, après un certains temps elles sont fermées
-c'est en ligne : tu te connectes toujours en ville
-Waypoints : encore plus facilement qu'avant tu trouveras des portails à activer sur ta route et il y en a un dans chaque ville. Par exemple tu as ton premier WP à la fin de la deuxième zone (celle après Lioneye's Watch), le suivant est au début de la quatrième zone, un au milieu de la cinquième...

----------


## haik

Ok, merci pour les précisions!

----------


## Thyrion

> Faut dire aussi qu'elles étaient (sont  ?) super violentes.
> 
> J'ai encore en travers de la gorge mon entrée dans The Harvest en merciless : http://media.giphy.com/media/11duMLMvh7XW3C/giphy.gif


Ah oui c'est mérité  ::(: , mais j'adore la façon dont ils rédigent les patchs notes  ::): .

----------


## Ravine

J'ai eu une idee debile, je vous en cause ce soir :D (ouais je tease a donf)

----------


## Avik

> Plein d'uniques vont être beaucoup plus rares :
> http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1348278/
> 
> Ils continuent dans leur connerie de rendre plein de contenu inaccessible à 95% des joueurs.



Je pense pas que ça fasse une grande différence en standard le format joué par les 95% de joueurs normaux.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Je pense pas que ça fasse une grande différence en standard le format joué par les 95% de joueurs normaux.


T'as des sources pour sortir des chiffres pareils ?

Non par ce que personnellement j'aurais dit exactement l'inverse : 95% des joueurs ne jouent régulièrement que pendant les ligues temporaires. Ca correspond beaucoup plus à l'activité que l'on peut rencontrer que ce soit sur les chans trade, globaux, reddit, forum, team ouvertes, guilde...

----------


## Avik

J'en sais rien.
Pour moi les ligues c'est déjà trop hardcore. J'ai pas le temps de jeu pour me stuff a la dure. 
10 exalté le rathpith contre 1 chaos en standard par ex.

Ce qui me plait c'est de tester de temps en temps des nouveaux build. Farmer pour le plaisir de farmer c'est pas trop mon truc.
En 600 heures de jeu j'ai pu faire 2-3 build engame vraiment différents pour chaque classes.
ou alors il y a 5 % de casu comme moi en standard. 90% en ligue et 5 % de harcore gamer en standard .  :;):

----------


## fadox

> Plein d'uniques vont être beaucoup plus rares :
> http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1348278/
> 
> Ils continuent dans leur connerie de rendre plein de contenu inaccessible à 95% des joueurs.


Mes stocks de raphpith, alpha howl et divinarius, prennent de la valeur, j'ai eu le nez creux sur ce coup :D
Faut investir dans les maligaro en masse et tenter le +1lvl gems  :;): 

Mais sinon c'est très con, comme d'hab...surtout pour les items dit de "leveling"





> T'as des sources pour sortir des chiffres pareils ?
> 
> Non par ce que personnellement j'aurais dit exactement l'inverse : 95% des joueurs ne jouent régulièrement que pendant les ligues temporaires. Ca correspond beaucoup plus à l'activité que l'on peut rencontrer que ce soit sur les chans trade, globaux, reddit, forum, team ouvertes, guilde...


Faudrait que GGG lâche des stats, beaucoup de "non actifs" reviennent le temps des ligues, mais beaucoup d'autres restent standard forever ftw, chez cpc, c'est clair que la tendance est aux ligues, ça fait un an que je squatte le team speak et joue avec les gens de la guilde mirage, et là c'est l'inverse (sur 80 membres yen a qu'une poignée en ligues) 


Sinon, mon théory craft avance (inb4 les jewels legacy  :;):  ), reave ci avec melee dmg on full life, le règne des build low life est finit :D (et c'était chiant de caster trouzemille auras)
Me manque juste une carrion braid onyx amy et une vaal regalia 6L 800es min et roulez jeunesse  :Bave: 


Un peu de porn pour se détendre^^(piety act 4 merc avec over 1M dps flicker strike)

http://giant.gfycat.com/SecondhandYe...ieltoucan.webm

----------


## Flibustier

Je crois que tu peux vendre tes items ES. Les mobs tapent beaucoup plus forts en 'physical' que dans la version 1.x. Sinon à quoi ça sert de faire 1 million de dps en standard si c'est pour stagner au level 95 depuis 2 ans :P . 
Du coup, je conseille aux gens qui sont à droite de l'arbre (ranger+shadow) d'investir dans le plus gros bouclier life+AR (et ses nodes +% defenses from shield+block). Ca m'a réellement changé la vie. un peu de chaos resistance n'est pas du luxe non plus, on tombe très souvent sur desacrated ground dans les maps et ça tape aussi très violemment coté streumon.

----------


## Ravine

Donc l'idee saugrenue que j'avais hier c'etait d'utiliser Empire's Grasp, et de linker Flame Dash, Faster Casting, Iron Will, et [Increase Burning Damage/Increase Duration]. Pour mon build de corps a corps avec un baton, c'est pas malin, sous efficient, et linker Leap Slam dans la meme idee sera plus interessant.

EN REVANCHE. Pour un Searing Bond, c'est une idee pas debile!
Searing Bond, Flame Dash dans le tas, plein de monde se retrouve "au milieu", et se bouffe le link de Searing ou le Burning Ground de Flame Dash.

Voila voila.

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Bon, j'ai persisté avec mon shadow, viré le reave et remplacé par frost blades, et ça passe tout seul avec petit changement de stuff.

----------


## Ariath

Plop

Je joue en HC uniquement, et je meurs régulièrement vers les levels 40 - 50 (oui je suis pas doué...)
Ma question, existe il des gemmes (ou astuce) pour xp un perso rapidos (un peu comme dans D3 ou il y a une gemme qui te fait gagner X% d'exp en plus ) ?   

Thank's

----------


## hein

Je me suis posé la meme question quand j'ai vu les résultats de la 1ère course de la saison hier soir, ou certains arrivent à avoir 2 600 000 xp en une heure quand j'en suis à 29 000 et mon pauvre level 8. Certes j'ai pas forcément rusher ni optimiser comme un malade, j'y suis allé pépére pour "voir" mais quand meme !

----------


## Ravine

Il existe des uniques qui donnent un petit boost d'xp, et une gemme de support qui a comme effet de booster l'xp des gemmes linkees

http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Exp...xperience_Gain

- - - Updated - - -

(Et j'ai reussi a atteindre le niveau 15 a un poil de cul pres hier soir pendant la course, donc j'etais content)

----------


## Keta

> Plop
> 
> Je joue en HC uniquement, et je meurs régulièrement vers les levels 40 - 50 (oui je suis pas doué...)
> Ma question, existe il des gemmes (ou astuce) pour xp un perso rapidos (un peu comme dans D3 ou il y a une gemme qui te fait gagner X% d'exp en plus ) ?   
> Thank's


C'est une question d'habitude apres quand tu connais un peu le jeu le début tu le rush a mort, lvl40-50 tu l'atteind en quelques heures seulement, faut aussi utiliser les recipes (+1gem pour les caster, Phys dmg pour les melee) et avoir un build qui permet de lvler vite.

Si c'est pas ton premier perso dans la league tu peux aussi utiliser des unique pour lvler qui te feront aller encore plus vite.


Et le standart est pas joué par 95% de joueurs loin de la, ce qui est le plus joué de loin c'est la league temporaire SC, puis le std, puis temp hc, et perma hc(moins de 1%des joueurs pour celle la)

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Bon, j'ai persisté avec mon shadow, viré le reave et remplacé par frost blades, et ça passe tout seul avec petit changement de stuff.


Marrant je viens de faire l'inverse au lvl76.  ::P: 
Frost Blades c'est pas si mal mais je trouve Reave plus efficace sur les packs, notamment quand ton perso est cerné de mobs, y a un petit côté plus défensif grâce au spectre plus large sur la ligne de hit. J'ai juste viré Flash Freeze sur mon arbre et roulez jeunesse. Quand à l'AoE de Reave elle est implicite et se stacke, j'aime bien.
Sans avoir recours à Vaal Reave.

Et une nouvelle fois c'est provisoire. 

Je me dirige toujours sur Static Strike, que j'utilise pour le moment uniquement en 4L et principalement mono-cible boss/rares. Et ça dps très bien.
J'attends d'avoir la gemme Static qui up en qualité pour plus d'*AoE* et/ou un 5L RRRBB (pour y placer Increased Area of Effect) ou RRRBV (pour y placer Faster Attacks) pour les couleurs.
Le set-up gemmes seraient Static Strike/Multistrike/Melee Phys Dmg/Phys to Lightning/ Increased Area of Effect ou Faster Attacks.

Sinon, j'ai encore un peu de chemin à faire pour aller chercher de la vie. 
Me manque Thick Skin et Golem's Blood !
Je sais, autour de 3k life c'est pas top pour un mélée char, j'avais éventuellement remarqué. Je suis allé au bout du Merciless avec moins de 2.5k vie. A part la Piety/v2 et le Malachai j'ai pas _trop_ souffert mais bon oui, m'en faut évidemment plus. Je vise les 4k. Ca m'irait bien.

Me faut aussi un peu plus de régen vie pour supporter Blood Rage. 

Je ne pense pas mettre Ice Bite sur Static pour les Frenzy Charges.

J'ai 2 Curses auto. Et ouais.  ::siffle:: 
Qu'il faut virer à chaque fois en Party. Je le comprends. (Power Charges et Endurance Charges à faire à la main si on peut placer ses curses. Ou pas.  ::P: ).

Assassin's Mark + Curse on Hit + Herald of Tempest.
Warlord's Mark(lvl5) + CWDT(lvl1) + Blood Rage (lvl7).

Par ailleurs Immortal Call (lvl6) + CWDT(lvl4) + Icreased Duration (max).
Reckoning/Vengeance/Riposte pourrait aussi servir pour un melee mais je connais pas trop les gemmes et comment ça pourrait être efficace .. des retours là-dessus ? 

Reste plus qu'à acheter un Abyssus avec de bons rolls (dégouté d'en avoir looté 1 sur la map Pit, avec un roll pourri.  ::|: ) et un Lightning Coil (dont les prix viennent littéralement d'exploser sur Warbands ...  ::|: ²).

Le seul truc à se mettre dans la tête avec Static Strike et/ou Frost Blades c'est que le life ou mana leech sur Phys dmg ne fonctionne pas ici, puisqu'on envoie principalement de l'elel dmg avec les conversions ... Préférons life ou mana leech sur Attacks, ou sur Hit, sur l'arbre ou les items.
A suivre !

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

> Assassin's Mark + Curse on Hit + Herald of Tempest.


Il fonctionne ce combo ?  ::o: 

Tu veux dire qu'à chaque fois que tu fais des dégâts en plus avec le Herald ça déclenche Assasin's Mark ?

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Chaque fois qu'un éclair de Herald of Tempest touche un mob, il le curse automatiquement oui.  :;): 
C'est lazy et pas très friendly Party mais tellement efficace ! Et puis Herald of Tempest ouvre les caisses et les tonneaux dans les coins, et ça c'est surpuissant.  ::P:

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

Ah ok, du coup avec Herald of Ice il faut qu'un mob explose et face une nova pour que ça fonctionne.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Oui c'est ça. Pendant un bon moment ça ne marchait pas avec Herald on Ice, maintenant si. 




> HoI + HoT + CoH + Charge Generating Curse = very good times!
> The HoI explosion and the HoT bolts will both drop your curse on mobs. In HoI's case, when whole packs of mob explode, they'll all have the curse as they die!
> You can actually replace Power Charge on Crit with this Assassin's Mark CoH 4-link.
> Or remove the need for Enduring Cry whatsoever by using Warlord's Mark.
> Or use Poacher's Mark to remove the need for Blood Rage / The Blood Dance / Frenzy.


https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile..._curse_on_hit/


Edit : 
un traqueur de Warbands HL sur les maps ! 
4 côtés, 4 lvl. Les couleurs pour les éléments. C'est tenu à jour. 
http://nembibi.com/warbands/

Edit² :
Pour Static Strike, le principe est de générer des explosions sur les mobs alentours 1 seconde après le premier hit. Dans l'idéal, taper un peu ... allez taper un autre pack pendant que le précédent explose.
J'essaierai bien (comme suggéré sur le fil Feedback gemme/Static Strike du forum PoE) *Less Duration* et/ou l'amulette *Warp Timepiece*, histoire de voir si on peut pas déclencher les explosions beaucoup plus tôt. Et ça se joue idéalement Dagger/Crit. 
Après avec Abyssal cry, j'ai déjà l'impression que ça accélère un peu les choses, mais c'est surtout du à la vitesse d'attaque de la dague qui déclenche des explosions plus souvent (ça va plus vite qu'un bâton, au hasard ^^ ).

----------


## Safo

Perso je n'arrive plus a me passer de herald of thunder avec curse on hit et une curse qui va bien avec le perso.
Ca facilite tellement la vie de caller une curse comme ca.

Ca fonctionne avec le passif qui va bien pour coller deux curses au fait? Je comptais tester sur ma sorc.


Sinon j'ai testé avec mon Ranger DW spé eva dodge avec Poacher mark et ca marche très bien comme générateur de frenzy. Sur un pack j'arrive à générer les 7 très rapidement.
Auparavant, je générais les charges via Blood Dance (bottes uniques, 30% de chance de générer un Frenzy au kill) et donc du coup j'ai testé atziri's Step (bottes uniques donnant 15% de spell dodge).
Mais en fait je ne me rends compte que je n'arrive pas à me passer des 7% de regain de vie par sec provenant des Blood Dance (juste énorme ce bonus sur un perso eva dodge).

Qu'est ce qui est le mieux à votre avis?

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Mais elle est mignonne cette amu ! (il va falloir que je me familiarise avec tous ces uniques que j’ai loupé…)


Intéressant ce système de CoH avec les Heralds. Il faudra que je teste ça avec HoI et AM !
Et puis il suffit de virer la gemme en multi si nécessaire.

Tu as une config sur CwDT ?
J’ai un Temporal Chains qui a une bonne synergie avec Abyssal Cry et un minable Molten Shell qui fait de la déco orange. Comme je n’ai pas d’Endurance Charges, Immortal Call ne me servirait à rien.
Il y aurait un montage intéressant ?

----------


## Drup

Curse on hit marche très bien sur Vengeance/Riposte/Reckoning et sur Tempest shield. Je conseille ca, plutôt que sur CwDT.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Merci pour la suggestion Drup  :;):  
Pour le moment j’ai CwDT avec TC en défensif (et à fréquence moyenne/basse) et AM en manuel (avec Abyssal Cry). Il faudra que je teste les différentes options avec Vengeance/Riposte/Reckoning pour voir comment ça se comporte.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Le plan c'est de proc les Endurances charges et les Frenzy charges avec Warlord's Mark + CWDT + Blood Rage.
Herald of Tempest + Curse on Hit + Assassin's Mark : les _Power charges_ se génèrent à l'offensive.
CWDT + Warlord's Mark : les _Endurances charges_ se génèrent à la défensive.
Les curses se croisent, alternent, ça fonctionne. 
Warlord's Mark fonctionnerait sûrement très bien avec Vengeance/Riposte/Reckoning, faut que j'essaie !! 

Les _Frenzy charges_ avec Ice Bite sont automatiques. Les charges qui se génèrent par gemme (comme pourrait l'être Frenzy), c'est le mieux.
Alors qu'attendre d'être tapé pour voir des _Frenzy charges_ avec Blood Rage, c'est pas top à mon avis. Autant le lancer manuellement.
Je suis pas encore passé à Blood Rage (attaché à CWDT, ou solo) et je ne sais pas si c'est mieux que Poacher's Mark en manuel ou les Blood Dance.
Les charges automatiques sur item c'est quand même super confort ...  ::):  mais pareil je viens d'acheter les Atziri's Step !  :^_^:  Son % de dodge spell (+vie+vitesse et surtout +600 eva !! ) c'est quand même pas mal ! Je les ai pas encore essayée ( je craft les couleurs), mais faudrait que j'essaie aussi les Blood Dance .. c'est une solution ..

J'utilise Immortal Call (Quality 19% en loot) + CWDT + Increased Duration et ça fonctionne plutôt pas mal, même sans Enduring Cry manuel ( même si à mon avis je devrais ce serait plus sûr) ... et bien ça me sauve quand même les miches très très souvent. (trop, pas assez ?  ::P: )

----------


## superbobob

Coin les canards,

J'ai bien tout lu ces dernières pages, c'est très instructif, surtout au niveau de l'obsolescence de certains mécanismes, merci.
J'ai un pote qui est à l'acte 3 Standard Cruel, qui joue _shadow_ et qui commence à bien galérer au niveau survivabilité. Il est en total freestyle au niveau du build et il joue contact (j'ai pas dit "bourrin" mais...).

Vous auriez un build solide pour lui, qui ne nécessite pas un Unique à 600ex ? Sivouplé ?

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Reave Shadow : hyper classique, efficace et surtout une bonne base pour apprendre et pourquoi pas prendre quelques libertés.  :;): 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlnLVkMD4PQ

On peut le jouer avec un bouclier pour l'EVA.
Ou le Block, comme ici ( même si le bouclier Aegis est pas donné et faut passer par de l'Energy Shield ) :

http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vie...1328737/page/1

Plus simple, Life Crit Reaver :

http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/994474

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IE8gsUI65N0

Sinon un Shadow Tornado Shot, safe et terriblement efficace :

http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1131017

----------


## Montigny

Pour ceux qui , comme moi , ne jouent pas avec le son , je recommande 3 groupes qui sont passés au Hellfest cette année. Je trouve qu'ils s'accordent bien avec ce style de jeu (h&s).

- *Ensiferum* (métal à sonorité celtique)
- *Alestorm* (métal à sonorité pirate )
- *Finntroll* (métal à sonorité celtique , mais moins prononcé qu'Ensiferum)

Pour en revenir au jeu , un combo sympa au CaC à bas lvl : ground slam + blood magic + leech life ....

----------


## Enyss

Niveau métal pour jouer à PoE, je n'ai pas trouvé mieux que Primordial :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxPSygSH2v0 

Where is the fighting man?
Am I he?
You would trade every truth
For hollow victories

Every empire will fall
Every monument crumble
Forgotten men who watch the centuries

----------


## Thyrion

> Pour ceux qui , comme moi , ne jouent pas avec le son , je recommande 3 groupes qui sont passés au Hellfest cette année. Je trouve qu'ils s'accordent bien avec ce style de jeu (h&s).
> 
> - *Ensiferum* (métal à sonorité celtique)
> - *Alestorm* (métal à sonorité pirate )
> - *Finntroll* (métal à sonorité celtique , mais moins prononcé qu'Ensiferum)
> 
> Pour en revenir au jeu , un combo sympa au CaC à bas lvl : ground slam + blood magic + leech life ....


C'est pas Alestorm qui ont débuté avec comme intro Monkey Island ?  ::):  En tout cas je plussoie la sélection.

http://concert.arte.tv/fr/alestorm-au-hellfest  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

La course "inferno" d'une heure d'hier :




XOXO

----------


## Keta

Na voila la meilleur music pour poe 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6FNZ814Qe0 

XD

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Cela avait l'air plutôt épique l'Inferno oui. ^^ Y a bientôt une Party Race ? ça pourrait être sympa entre canards, mais faut établir une stratégie avant. Ou pas. ::P: 

Sinon pour la musique, pour la fin de l'Acte IV : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK6TXMsvgQg
Indémodable.


 ::ninja:: 

+
Sur PoeTrade je crois que je suis en train de chercher un truc qui n'existe tout simplement pas : une chest 6S (sans link), 4R/2B, avec au moins 500/600 EVA et 1 resist. J'en demande trop ? -_
Je vais laisser tomber je pense.  ::P:

----------


## Ifit

Vous connaissez des builds qui tournent autour de staff 6L,comme je viens d'en choper un, c'est un maelstorm staff. 
J'ai vu les SRS mais j ai déjà fait ça il y a 6 mois.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Static Strike Marauder au bâton/crit ? Ice Crash Crit Staff Marauder ? ...
La seule fois où j'ai utilisé un bâton c'était pour un build discharge, la grande époque du boum boum boum.

@Safo : je confirme (maintenant que j'ai Acro/Phase Acro et pas mal d'EVA), ça réagie très très bien aux dégâts élémentaires, dans mon cas avec le mécanisme de conversion phys-> ele.

----------


## Ifit

Le truc c est que le maelstorm staff est orienté block 18%. Alors je pense pas que ce soit la bonne base pour un build crit

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Comme beaucoup de bâton. 12%/18% peu importe.
Le principal c'est que c'est surtout une base pour du Phys dmg. Et du crit, tu peux roll un très bon bâton Maelstrom avec du phys dmg et du crit strike chance.
Regarde les bâtons sur cette page :
http://poe.trade/search/nogekadusirino
Y a des bâtons avec +250 phys dmg .. et du crit, mais aussi du crit chance for spell, du spell dmg, du cast speed etc .. la base de block, c'est un peu secondaire.  :;):  
Après la probabilité de réussir à avoir du phys dmg et du crit. C'est possible. Et pas forcément rare. Rngesus toussa .. ^^
my2cents

Un build crit/phys/bâton par ex : http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1289037 par ex.
Mais un build Caster absolument possible aussi ... bref le mieux ce serait d'en faire d'abord un bon item rare avec de bons rolls.

----------


## Ifit

j'ai aussi un autre staff  qui traine :
Orienté ligtning mais je sais pas si il est vraiment OP ou pas.

Rarity: Rare
Glyph Mast
Moon Staff
--------
Staff
Physical Damage: 57-118
Elemental Damage: 8-200 (augmented)
Critical Strike Chance: 6.40%
Attacks per Second: 1.20
--------
Requirements:
Level: 59
Str: 101
Int: 101
--------
Sockets: B R-R 
--------
Item Level: 74
--------
60% increased Global Critical Strike Chance
--------
20% increased Lightning Damage
Adds 8-200 Lightning Damage
Adds 5-189 Lightning Damage to Spells
17% increased Critical Strike Chance for Spells
+57 to maximum Mana
+233 to Accuracy Rating

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Franchement je suis pas un spécialiste du bâaââton.  ::P:  Y en a parmi les canards je le sais !  ::ninja:: 
Mais le 2éme semble pas trop mal pour un build caster élémentaire. 
Pas un build phys dmg, ni un build de conversion des dégâts de phys à élémentaire, c'est plutôt orienté spell élémentaire/crit.
Tiens nous au courant !

----------


## Ifit

Pour l'instant j ai rien vu sur le forum officiel en build staff ;'(

----------


## Keta

Ca serai vraiment dommage de faire un build crit avec un maelstrom staff alors que les nouveau donne 80%crit en implicit...
Un  build crit caster tu sera trop désavantagé comparé a une wand + shield  niveau crit ou avec les 2 ca fait du 200%+ crit chance voir quasi du  300% si tu t'uilise une dague et pas une wand.

apres tu peux  toujours faire un build physical no crit 2 mains genre Ground slam, ice crash tu  feras probablement moins de dégat qu'avec une mace mais t'auras tu  block

et Tu peux refaire SRS xD 

Jpense que le mieux c'est si tu veux pas faire SRS vend le et achete toi ce que t'as besoin pour jouer ce que tu veux toi.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

En spell Arc ou Ball lightning ça pourrait le faire mais oui, ne te focalise pas sur un item (sauf si c'est un unique de folie ..) et fais toi plaisir.  :;):

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Sinon pour la musique, pour la fin de l'Acte IV : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK6TXMsvgQg
> Indémodable.


 :^_^:  tout à fait ça

Bon je n’ai pas du tout le temps de jouer là, ça ne va pas du tout ça !

L’inferno avait l’air bien mortelle comme il faut !  :Bave: 

Besoin d’un fix.

----------


## Ravine

Pour repondre a ma question de tout a l'heure, apres un test en speed, oui Fire Trap fonctionne avec KnockBack, base sur le point d'origine du trap, vers l'exterieur.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Merci pour l'info !  :;):

----------


## Penible

Impossible de lancer le jeu sans crasher depuis la mise à jour 2.0.0h  ::(:  Plantage dès l'apparition de l'écran de choix du serveur ...

Quelqu'un dans le même cas ?

----------


## superbobob

'tain on joue pas au même jeu, la bande-son adéquate quand je suis sur un boss, pour moi, c'est le thème de Benny Hill....  ::P: 

Merci *Amoi* pour les builds, tu es beau, tu sens bon.

----------


## Safo

> @Safo : je confirme (maintenant que j'ai Acro/Phase Acro et pas mal d'EVA), ça réagie très très bien aux dégâts élémentaires, dans mon cas avec le mécanisme de conversion phys-> ele.


A ce point? Genre mieux que la regen de dingue filée par Blood Dance?
Je sens que je vais garder les deux en inventaires un bon moment et switch régulièrement avant de faire un choix plus définitif  ::):

----------


## Avik

Nan mais du métal, autant écouter des casseroles tournant dans la machine a laver  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Thyrion

Ah un nouveau effet visuel pour le flame totem ! Je vois que ça surf sur la popularité du bouzin  ::ninja::

----------


## Ravine

Bon je suis reparti sur un autre perso, un gros Marauder bloodmagic firecaster. J'en ai un peu cause hier sur Mumble, et ca donnerait ca apres quelques reflexions

Main hand: [Doon Cuebiyari] : Flame Surge, Spell Echo, Fire penetration.
Off hand : [Doon Cuebiyari] : Flame Dash, Faster Casting, Increase Burning Damage
Gloves : [Empire's Grasp] : Fire Trap, Multiple Trap, Increased AoE, {Reduced Mana / Iron Will}
Boots : [Gang's Momentum] : Fire Storm, Curse on Hit, Flammability, Chance to Ignite

Sorti de ca qui est le coeur du build, le reste est classique. Golem, un Flame Totem avec des trucs dans le tas. Peut etre Determination en aura, ou Arctic Armor si le cout de reservation est trop eleve. 

L'idee est de balancer une grosse ligne de Fire Trap, qui vont concentrer les mobs, et taper dans le tas a coups de Flame Surge. Le Flame Totem est rapide a sortir et fourni du soutient. Firestorm fait le cursing, ajoute des chances d'Ignite si Fire Trap foire a faire du crit. Et comme c'est un maraudeur avec plein de force partout, le Iron Will du Doon Cuebiyari est bien utile.

Le tree a cette gueule la. http://poedb.tw/us/passive-skill-tre..._f73zr7nyD4XM=

J'hesite a mettre un LeapSlam + fortify quelque part dans le tas. Ca peut toujours servir.

Des remarques, des oublis, du feedback? J'attends vos reponses. Pour les insultes, envoyez un MP a CaMarchePas, il transmettra. :3
*
PS: Si quelqu'un vend un Empire's Grasp a ~10c (negociable) en Warbands, faites moi signe.*

----------


## hein

> 'tain on joue pas au même jeu, la bande-son adéquate quand je suis sur un boss, pour moi, c'est le thème de Benny Hill.... 
> 
> Merci *Amoi* pour les builds, tu es beau, tu sens bon.


A la rigueur ca peux s'arranger... : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBOGacCAVIQ

----------


## Safo

Les prix des Hyrri's Ire  ::(: 
Ca va etre tendu à acquérir ce machin ...

----------


## Ravine

Je trouve l'economie completement nawak depuis quelques jours. Les prix ont flambe, et j'attends vraiment que ca revienne a des chiffres un peu plus raisonnables. Le nouveau metagame n'explique pas completement la flambee recente.

(Apres Hyrri's Ire est devenu vraiment excellent, du coup il est super interessant pour les perso acrobatics ou eva/block)

----------


## Ravine

D'ailleurs s'il y'a des canards aux alentours du level 30 qui veulent level up en duo/trio, criez tres fort sur le guild chat. Ou venez sur Mumble. Ou envoyez un MP sur CaMarchePas qui transmettra.

----------


## Ariath

Coin !

Warning ! Question Noobesk incoming !

- y a t'il un réel *intérêt a se préoccuper des hideout avec les master* toussa toussa ?

[/B]J'avais prévenu  :;): Merci de votre aide!

----------


## Montigny

> Coin !
> 
> Warning ! Question Noobesk incoming !
> 
> - y a t'il un réel *intérêt a se préoccuper des hideout avec les master* toussa toussa ?
> 
> [/B]J'avais prévenu Merci de votre aide!


Un peu oui. Ca te permet de modifier les armes/armures en ajoutant des stats (bon on ne peut pas tout faire non plus) ou des slots de gems. Après la déco...

----------


## Amoilesmobs

[HS] Nan mais ce qu'il y a de bien avec le thème de Benny Hill c'est que tu peux varier la vitesse de lecture.  ::rolleyes::  Essayez en 1.25 pour voir. [/HS]

Bon sinon, vu les prix du Lightning Coil j'essaie de crafter une bonne armure Eva mais je vais finalement me rabattre sur Daresso's Defiance et tenter l'Abyssus. J'espère que je prendrais pas trop cher. En même temps je vais surtout faire du dégât élémentaire par conversion donc, j'espère que ça tiendra.
Quant à la potion Taste of Hate. Elle est bien la biture, mais elle coûte aussi un bras. _o
Peut-être essayer de monter mon % de dodge du coup. 
Bringer of Rain "possible" (en réorientant sur du Block) si l'abyssus passe mal mais là aussi c'est 3/4 exalts ..

Et je viens de découvrir cet unique qui serait parfait pour Static : Valako's Sign, dur à obtenir aussi.

Edit : je rajoute ce post reddit assez intéressant : https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...t_as_being_op/ sur les mécanismes de défense. 
L'ARmure, meilleure des défenses haut la main. Qu'en pensez vous ? Les réponses sont intéressantes ..




> (since EVA is struggling in melee right now)


 ok ...


Cloak of Flame, comme un canard avisé me l'avait conseillé, pourquoi pas.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Hé ! Bonne trouvaille, le petit post sur la défense. C’est bien un point qui me tracasse pour le moment sur le Shadow Frost Blades.

Je suis en eva/life/block (et Fortify) pas encore très optimisé et si au contact ça se passe plutôt bien (en combinaison avec de l’esquive manuelle + mobilité avec Whirling Blades), ça déguste au banquet en élé (pas beaucoup de spell block à bord pour le moment) (et avec une vie qui pointe laborieusement à 3k au lvl 71, ça fait mal avec leur dmg scaling).
Bon c’est le premier perso de la ligue et il roule un peu à poil. Vu ma maigre disponibilité de temps de jeu et mon forfait pour Desyncland, ça va être coton pour améliorer ça.
Je vais lire le topo sur la défense, mais il me semblait que l’armure restait minable vs les hard hitters.

Il commence à y avoir des sessions de farm de Voll mais je ne sais pas si c’est rentable (pas terrible je pense, sauf si GGG était bourré).

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Si mais Dried Lake c'est bien surtout pour les packs et l'xp. A mon avis on peut monter jusqu'à 80+ sans trop pâtir de la pénalité tellement y a de packs, plus que sur Aqueduct !
Si en plus au bout de la route Voll te donne 6/7 rares, je prends. 
Pour le block spell t'as les atziri's step qui sont abordables (10/15c) mais bon .. à voir.
Sinon oui, même les mobs blancs piquent forts sur les maps 70, ça rigole pas.

----------


## Safo

> Je trouve l'economie completement nawak depuis  quelques jours. Les prix ont flambe, et j'attends vraiment que ca  revienne a des chiffres un peu plus raisonnables. Le nouveau metagame  n'explique pas completement la flambee recente.
> 
> (Apres Hyrri's Ire est devenu vraiment excellent, du coup il est super  interessant pour les perso acrobatics ou eva/block)


Les prix sont complètement pétés effectivement.
D'autant plus depuis l'annonce de certains uniques devenus plus difficiles à loot.

En ce qui concerne Hyrri's Ire, impossible de mettre la main dessus vu son prix.
Du coup je me suis replier sur une Queen of the Forest qui coute QUE DALLE (mais genre une chaos quoi  ::o: ) et qui a de très bonnes stats dés lors qu'on atteint les 10k d'éva (enfin un peu plus, 11k, par là) pour pallier au malus de déplacement.

D'ailleurs mon perso Wild Strike DW/éva/dodge vient de passer niveau 66 hier soir. J'ai enfin pu équiper les Dreamfeather qui dormaient dans mon coffre. C'est une véritable turie sur Wild Strike du fait de l'attaque speed de malade qu'elles me donnent.
Ca plus Grace qui devient une aura avec un facteur DPS c'est vraiment très bon (23k d'éva actuellement. 73% de chance d'evade une attaque sur la fiche de perso).
Si bon que je n'ai pas pu m'arréter de jouer avant le niveau 73 cette nuit.

Grosso modo les build qui utilisent un facteur défensif comme facteur offensif (genre ici l'éva convertis en dégat) ou, inversement, un facteur offensif tablant aussi sur la défense via un unique/passif etc sont vraiment solides je trouve.





> Bon sinon, vu les prix du Lightning Coil j'essaie de crafter une bonne armure Eva mais je vais finalement me rabattre sur Daresso's Defiance et tenter l'Abyssus. J'espère que je prendrais pas trop cher. En même temps je vais surtout faire du dégât élémentaire par conversion donc, j'espère que ça tiendra.


Je te conseille Queen of the Forest comme dit au dessus si tu a un perso éva. Rapport qualité/prix, elle est vraiment pas mal.
Abyssus sur un perso éva, j'avais tenté en league Nemesis dans le temps. C'est vraiment trop dangereux. Si un coup physique passe sur un boss/rare tu peux te faire littéralement OS via le malus de l'unique en question.
Ca plus l'armure comme stats de base (pour un perso éva ca fait un peu tache), te faisant perdre dans les 800-900 d'éva pure (stats d'un helm rare full éva), ca fait trop de points négatifs à mon gout.




> Et je viens de découvrir cet unique qui serait parfait pour Static : Valako's Sign, dur à obtenir aussi.


Cette bague est extra effectivement.
Je cherche à m'en procurer une pour ma sorc arc mais vla le prix quoi ...

C'est comme Call of the Brotherhood que je cherche pour ce meme perso. Mais pareil, prix exorbitant.
http://poedb.tw/us/unique.php?n=Call+of+the+Brotherhood
Je me demande comment ca interagit avec un perso Arc (full foudre donc du coup). Niveau dommages ca changerait quelque chose aux nodes de dégats de foudre que j'ai pris ou la conversion vient ensuite uniquement?




> Edit : je rajoute ce post reddit assez intéressant : https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...t_as_being_op/ sur les mécanismes de défense. 
> L'ARmure, meilleure des défenses haut la main. Qu'en pensez vous ? Les réponses sont intéressantes ..


Merci pour le lien, un peu de lecture au boulot  ::P: 
Sans avoir lu le truc, perso j'ai toujours trouvé les perso éva/dodge ou block plus fun que les perso armure tant pour les mécanismes en eux-memes que pour l'itémisation et les synérgies entre les items/passifs (Dreamfeather, Queen of the Forest, frenzy charges (plus d'uniques relatives à celles-ci) etc par exemple).
Je ne sais pas si c'est plus ou moins efficace que l'armure mais ca ne m'a jamais fait défaut en route (devoir lacher le perso car il n'est plus viable ou autre "solution" drastique) et ce, meme en hardcore.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Queen of the Forest, ok je vais m'y intéresser.  :;):  C'est vrai que ça tape déjà dur alors avec l'Abyssus .. mais bon j'aime bien le principe de mitiger les dégâts, j'imagine que ça se tente uniquement si on a la potion et la chest Coil, un peu très cher tout ça ...
D'ailleurs à propos de torgnoles :


Assez instructif. ^^

----------


## Ravine

Quelqu'un sait de quels types sont les attaques des golems? Sont-ce des spells, des attaques? En gros, c'est pour savoir si je mettre Faster Attack ou Faster Casting en link dessus pour transformer mon Fire Golem en cracheur de feu sous crack.

(un crackeur de feu donc. Un firecracker. Vous l'avez?)

----------


## Cooking Momo

Quelqu'un pour sauver ou réorienter savamment mon build en tempest ?

J'ai encore commis un truc hybride, witch electricité, avec un totem pour débuff et faciliter l'aggro. Je joue depuis peu avec ce casque qui permet entre autres de freeze avec de l'électricité. Grosso modo je pose le totem (Spell totem + arc + chain + increased crit strikes) qui prend l'aggro, et si possible qui commence à freeze les méchants (nodes crit totem). La-dessus, je ball lightning (ball + lmp + life leech + spell echo) par dessus pour dps, et si c'est safe, lightning tendrils (tendrils + spell echo + faster casting + life leech) en close.
Je jouais avec HoT avant, mais vu que je ne shock plus, ça perd gravement de son intérêt.
La je suis passé 70, et mes premières maps ne sont pas de tout repos. Je sais que l'hybridation mord sur mon dps, mais le totem me semble essentiel pour la gestion de l'aggro et des boss. Je pourrai passer self cast, ou full totem, mais je ne sais pas trop quoi faire... A vot' bon coeur.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Dites les gens, quand vous cherchez un item unique, regardez sa fiche wiki en entier... Quand c'est indiqué "spécifique à la ligue machin", ça veut dire que dans une autre ligue pour l'avoir faut faire des maps via le zana device en activant le mod correspondant à cette ligue...

Valako c'était 7+ exalt durant la ligue blood line, et 20+ vers la fin... Ici c'est pas la peine de chercher à l'avoir en warband/tempest à moins d'être très très riche... Et en standard faudra faire péter les exalts.

----------


## Safo

Bon on est très très riche  ::o: 
What else?  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

> Quelqu'un pour sauver ou réorienter savamment mon build en tempest ?
> 
> J'ai encore commis un truc hybride, witch electricité, avec un totem pour débuff et faciliter l'aggro. Je joue depuis peu avec ce casque qui permet entre autres de freeze avec de l'électricité. Grosso modo je pose le totem (Spell totem + arc + chain + increased crit strikes) qui prend l'aggro, et si possible qui commence à freeze les méchants (nodes crit totem). La-dessus, je ball lightning (ball + lmp + life leech + spell echo) par dessus pour dps, et si c'est safe, lightning tendrils (tendrils + spell echo + faster casting + life leech) en close.
> Je jouais avec HoT avant, mais vu que je ne shock plus, ça perd gravement de son intérêt.
> La je suis passé 70, et mes premières maps ne sont pas de tout repos. Je sais que l'hybridation mord sur mon dps, mais le totem me semble essentiel pour la gestion de l'aggro et des boss. Je pourrai passer self cast, ou full totem, mais je ne sais pas trop quoi faire... A vot' bon coeur.


Tu es sur que c'est le bon lien pour le passive tree? On dirait plutot un maraudeur Crit Staff :D

Le Arc Crit / Three Dragon est un bon combo robuste. Tu peux du coup faire tourner Wrath pour augmenter encore plus ton lightning damage (c'est un More multiplier, c'est tres puissant), ce qui devrait freeze encore un peu plus.

----------


## Cooking Momo

Gnîîî en effet... Ca, ça devrait être mieux: http://cpc.cx/cCu (merci)

Wrath ça n'impacte pas que les attaques et pas les spells ?

----------


## Ravine

http://poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Wrath

"More ligthning damage with spells". C'est la meilleure aura pour les lightning spells que tu pourras trouver. Le More multiplier est juste surpuissant.

J'aime bien les trucs un peu batards, ca m'a l'air "correct" compte tenu de ton idee de depart, a savoir partir sur un hybrid Totem/Self Cast Lightning. A partir de ta base ou j'ai peu a redire, je partirai sur un arbre comme ca https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...me=Macharielle 

Tu recuperes quelques jewel nodes en plus (ce qui peut donner de gros bonus, genre en cherchant un Jewel Totem/Lightning) et tu augmentes tes chances de Freeze, et tu augmentes tes degats contre les frozen. Si tu decides de degager Three Dragons pour passer en Shock, ca marchera tout autant.

----------


## Cooking Momo

Merci pour les tuyaux !

Par contre, j'ai ça comme définition moi pour wrath: http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Wrath

En gros, attaques et pas spells... Ca tient la route si tu prends en compte qu'il existe désormais HoA, hoT, etc...

A quel saint me vouer ?

----------


## Ravine

A poedb, qui est a jour. Poedb c'est du datamining des fichiers du jeu, donc c'est "a jour". Le wiki a besoin d'etre edite a la main, mais la plupart des gens sont plus occupe a jouer qu'a fixer la documentation.

Sinon CMP, je pense a toi, j'ecoute l'OST au boulot et je suis sur la musique de Highgate. Je me retiens tres fort pour ne pas faire profiter mes collegues du talent des Coeurs du Canard Rouge en chantonnant le theme.

----------


## Orhin

Tien d'ailleurs, ça me fait penser qu'il faudra que je teste le nouveau Punishment.
Les 25~30% de more dmg en melee peuvent être bien intéressant.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Sinon CMP, je pense a toi, j'ecoute l'OST au boulot et je suis sur la musique de Highgate. Je me retiens tres fort pour ne pas faire profiter mes collegues du talent des Coeurs du Canard Rouge en chantonnant le theme.


Si t'as du temps libre, je me porte volontaire pour une partie des bruitages ! On fait ça discretos, on l'envoie à GGG et en avril prochain on a un patch ninja avec nos voix en bruitage du jeu ! 

La gloire (limitée), les tunes (virtuelles) et les meufs ! (les grosses moches geek)

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Dites les gens, quand vous cherchez un item unique, regardez sa fiche wiki en entier... Quand c'est indiqué "spécifique à la ligue machin", ça veut dire que dans une autre ligue pour l'avoir faut faire des maps via le zana device en activant le mod correspondant à cette ligue...
> 
> Valako c'était 7+ exalt durant la ligue blood line, et 20+ vers la fin... Ici c'est pas la peine de chercher à l'avoir en warband/tempest à moins d'être très très riche... Et en standard faudra faire péter les exalts.


Euh .. oui, c'est noté noir sur blanc sur la fiche wiki, c'est exact.  ::): 
J'ai pas dit le contraire, j'ai bien vu que c'est uniquement accessible via Zana + mode Bloodlines ->Donc très dur à obtenir. J'aurais peut-être du dire impossible ? Mais c'est pas le cas. C'est quasi impossible si tu veux.  ::P:  Il n'est d'ailleurs même pas en vente sur la league, pas étonnant.
Il n'empêche que c'est un bel item que je ne connaissais pas.

@Safo : Queen of the Forest c'est -25% mouvement speed !! Ahem ... chaud quand même là !  ::o:

----------


## Safo

> @Safo : Queen of the Forest c'est -25% mouvement speed !! Ahem ... chaud quand même là !


Ben, sauf si tu atteint le cap des 11250 d'éva. Ce n'est pas tant que ca pour un perso pur éva.
J'en suis à 27k avec mon perso level 72 par exemple. En dual Dreamfeather (3% en plus chacune) je monte à 76% de run speed  ::P:

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Faudrait peut-être que je songe à me séparer du Peregrine d'abord.  ::ninja::  
Lvl79. lol.

Et puis je vais avoir beaucoup de mal ( impossible sans doute ...) à obtenir RRRRBB ou RRRRBG sur cette chest. Je vois pas trop l'intérêt de l'item pour mon set up en fait.
Je peux obtenir une armure AR/EVA avec +1500 EVA et une chance d'avoir les bonnes couleurs. Le cap d'eva sera de toute façon dépassé avec ou sans donc, ouais je suis pas convaincu, les animaux bof, ça joue tant que ça ? 
Quand même, générer automatiquement de l'endurance charge (Daresso's Defiance, pas trop cher en plus aussi) et un boost speed (attaque et mouvement)  à chaque fois qu'on est touché ça me semble plus safe et intéressant pour un mélee. Je me trompe peut-être.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Sans doute déjà dit et redit mais si j'active un emplacement de pierre sur l'arbre peux t'on changer autant que l'on veux de pierre ensuite ?

----------


## Bathory

Oui.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Merci.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Tiens je vais craché mon venin un peu, ça fait longtemps.
Une bonne fois pour toute là, *les prix sur la Leage Warbands ont explosé depuis 2 semaines* avec l'annonce de drops plus rares sur une liste d'uniques. 
Comme le rappelai CMP sur tchat hier. Encore une fois.
Donc, ouais si on achète, on achète malheureusement plus cher que y a 2 semaines !! C'est ballot mais c'est comme ça.  Donc non, on est pas des pigeons.  :tired:  
On achète au prix du marché c'est tout.

Légèrement hs et sur les à côtés du jeu. Mumble. Perso j'ai des difficultés à configurer le machin, le micro qui déconne et le push to talk impossible à binder. Pourquoi j'en sais rien. Mais ça implique que je me prenne la tête pour remettre tout ça en état de marche. Déjà essayé 1,2, 3, 4 fois et là ça me saoule. 
 Mais je vais être obligé de mettre les mains dans le cambouis parce que je remarque que sans mumble, on peut parfois se sentir isolé, genre pas de réponses ou on te zappe carrément. C'est la loi du genre. C'est normal. Simple constatation. Après je viendrai juste écouter si ça devient pénalisant pour les soirées dailies, par exemple.

P.S : Et je veux remercier CMP ici de s'occuper de l'OP et de la guilde depuis maintenant quelques temps. Me souviens encore quand l'op était laissé à l'abandon, c'était triste. Qui je suis pour remercier ou dire ? Personne, juste un canard qui joue à PoE depuis la closed beta en 2011 et je suis content de voir qu'on s'en occupe.
Have a nice day les canards. J'y retourne. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MK6TXMsvgQg
Bonus : 
pluie d'uniques, une vidéo apaisante je trouve http://plays.tv/video/55b854341f79e5ec2b ^^

@Safo : j'ai finalement opté pour Daresso's Defiance, déjà elle a un skin super sympa, c'est le plus important !  ::ninja::  Elle me donne quand même 840 eva et +1080 armure, ça va soulager. J'ai essayé un peu ( faut que je la craft 5L ..) et les endurances charges avec Onslaught sur la fin c'est hyper dynamique. Est-ce que ça protège bien ? Immortal Call est content d'avoir enfin des charges en support oui. ^^ J'avais un peu de mal à placer un Enduring cry + un abyssal cry sur un même pack à cause de ma regen mana. Ça règle ce souci, c'est déjà ça.

----------


## Safo

@Amoilesmobs: De quel cap d'éva parles-tu? Le seul cap éva que je connaisse est de 95%. Il faut se lever tot pour atteindre un tel chiffre. Je ne crois pas que ce soit possible meme sous flask  ::o: 

Queen of the Forest est bonne pour un perso eva uniquement je trouve. Il semblerait que le tiens bénéficie de l'armure apportée par la Daresso (tu ne table pas sur le dodge?), tu es AR/éva? Du coup ca semble etre une bonne solution.

Si jamais tu es full eva/dodge par contre, je trouve ca un peu étrange comme choix effectivement. Le but de ce double mécanisme défensif étant de ne pas se faire toucher, la Daresso semble inapropriée (armure inutile ou presque, endurance charges qui ne pop que lorsque tu te fais toucher - donc tu en bénéficies bien moins que sur un perso AR/eva, et surtout, 1000 à 1500 d'éva net dans le vent).
Hyrri's Irre (pour les riches), QotF ou une grosse armure rare pure éva (2400-2500) me semblent bien mieux par exemple dans ce cas.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Je voulais dire le cap des 11250 eva "virtuel" de Queen of the forest. Mal formulé je te l'accorde.
Oui mais je suis d'accord avec toi pour l'eva. Non, c'est que j'ai une contrainte dont je parle depuis le début : il me faut quasi que du rouge et 1 ou 2 bleu sur ma chest. Et, à moins que je me trompe, ça va être l'enfer à avoir sur une chest full eva, genre impossible peut-être. Pas possible d'avoir un 5l/6l sur mon couteau.  ::P: 
+ je suis au cœur des packs avec Static, avec 10000 eva là, je prends des coups, IC se déclenche régulièrement.
Et un peu d'armure en plus quand on prends de temps en temps des coups, vu comme ça tape dur, je prends. J'ai aussi une granite dans le set up des potions ! 
J'aurais du faire un Marauder à la masse avec RT pour Static mais nan  ::P:  c'est un dagger/crit Static. Peu pratique pour le set up mais on s'amuse. 

Sinon oui la Queen c'est bien. Le malus mouvement speed est assez vite comblé.

Pour y voir plus clair peut-être, voici le build sur lequel je lorgne plus ou moins : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...1126739/page/1
Grosso modo.

----------


## Safo

Pas facile via ces sockets effectivement  ::o: 
Tu tournes sous dodge du coup ou non?

En setup Eva/AR, le block semble un poile plus approprié du coup. Donc du coup Daresso c'est bien mais Bringer of Rain pourrait faire l'affaire aussi (si tant est qu'un de tes sockets sur l'armure fasse partie du combo de base de BoR).

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Sous dodge oui (et puis sur la Daresso y a aussi +6% dodge à prendre). Mais clairement, j'y ai pensé très fort au block et ça me fait toujours envie. Mais c'est pareil BoR ça coûte la peau ce cul !  ::o:  2.5/3 exalts. C'est pas le plus cher mais bon. Et pour les sockets pas évident non plus. Remplacer Multistrike par un 18 FA pourquoi pas, ça pourrait. Bref. Le block est toujours possible en respectant 8/10 pts mais bon ..
 ::P:

----------


## Orhin

Pour les socket, soit tu vas douiller niveau trade, soit t'utilises les recettes des master et t'espère être chanceux.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Oui je me retrouve un peu dans une niche, va falloir croiser les doigts très fort. Au pire 1 green sur du 5L et je mets FA. -__-

_At least one red and one blue socket._  :haha:

----------


## Orhin

Niveau 7 t'as_ At Least Two Red and One Blue Socket,_ ​mais même avec ça tu vas douiller.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Pas la peine.  ::ninja::  



8 Jewellers et zero chro !  ::lol::  2 bleus j'aurais préféré mais bon, opération rentable je dirais !  ::siffle:: 
Promis j'irai brûler un cierge dès que l'occasion se présentera.  ::ninja::

----------


## Safo

Bof, tu brules un cierge quand tu claques un Jewellers qui passe ton armure 6S et link tous tes sockets d'un coup sans fusing  ::o: 
LE 6L via 1 jewellers. Ca c'est la classe.
Encore mieux que le drop pur d'une Daresso perfect déjà 6L (c'est possible ca?  ::P: ). Trop facile.

Aka Chuck Norris qui joue à POE.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Ben oui 6L çay mieux. ^^ Ça me paraissait déjà bien compliqué d'avoir 6s et les couleurs. Je passe à l'étape suivante. Ça va être coton. Si jamais Vorici me link pas le bleu à 150 fuse fuuuuuu. Ou alors je tente direct le 6l.
->part farmer 1 semaine .. et je lance un stream avec loterie.  ::lol::

----------


## CaMarchePas

Gz les loots !

@Amoi : merci et de rien.  ::):  
Pour le coup mumble c'est pas volontaire d'exclure les gens mais :
-quand on parle ça passe, même si t'es en train de charger une map tu reçois le message 
-quand on pose une question ou prévient de trucs à faire, on te répond, le chan guild est désespérément "vide" pour tout un tas de question, et ce n'est pas que par ce que les gens sont occupés (pas pour rien que je suis chiant dès qu'un officier invite quelqu'un mais que PERSONNE n'est foutu de dire "Bonjour" ou de prévenir de qui c'est, y compris l'invité)
-on y parle beaucoup donc beaucoup d'infos sont partagées et répétées, plus qu'à l'écrit pour sur

Pour tes problèmes de réglages, t'as déjà réussi à le faire marcher ? Dans le tas y'a une particularité si ça n'a pas changé pour le push to talk : tu l'actives dans un panneau d'option, mais tu rajoutes le raccourcis dans la page de raccourcis... Faut aussi bien choisir le matériel dans les deux sens (menu déroulant en haut des options) et activer les options avancées pour être sur de bien pouvoir tout régler (en bas de la page d'option)

----------


## doudou1408

Coucou les canards, quand vous parlez de "recettes de master" vous faites référence à quoi ?

----------


## Orhin

> Coucou les canards, quand vous parlez de "recettes de master" vous faites référence à quoi ?


http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Master#Crafting

----------


## Drup

> Si jamais Vorici me link pas le bleu à 150 fuse fuuuuuu.


Vu la position du bleu, C'est pas possible.

----------


## Ravine

C'est completement possible.
En 4L, tu as 3 configurations possibles: 1-2-3-4, 2-3-4-*5*, 3-4-*5*-6. 
 En 5L, il est dans les 2 configurations possibles (1-2-3-4-*5*, ou 2-3-4-*5*-6)

Ca fait 4 chances sur 5 d'avoir le bleu dans un 4/5L (quand un 4/5L sort)

----------


## Orhin

Hum, il me semblait qu'il n'y avait qu'une seule combinaison possible en 5L (1-2-3-4-5).  ::huh::

----------


## Ravine

non

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Je pense que Drup voulait signifier que si je demande à Vorici 1 5L, il est impossible que le bleu ne soit pas lié. En ce cas il a raison, vu la position du bleu.
En tout cas oui, c'est aussi possible par le bas les 5 L sur un 6S. 
J'ai quand même bien envie de tenter le 6L. Je sais, c'est pas bien.

@CaMarchePas : Mumble fonctionne je peux entendre, le mic fait de drôles de sons, réverbérations, la totale  ::P:  ... et le push to talk, faudra voir ça en live, ça n'a jamais marché donc j'imagine que le problème est entre la chaise et le clavier .. rien d'insurmontable je suppose. Je réessaierai.  :;):

----------


## Drup

@Ravine: Donc c'est bien ce que je dis, dans un 5L, ce n'est pas possible que le bleu ne soit pas lié. :D

----------


## Ravine

Je lis bien trop vite pour pouvoir gerer correctement les doubles negations.  ::):

----------


## doudou1408

> http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Master#Crafting


Merci bien, je crois que j'ai encore beaucoup de chose à apprendre  ::P:

----------


## Bathory

Icecrash facebreaker c'est hilarant à jouer.
Avec Punishment, Molten Shell lié à CWDT, 
hatred, herald of ash et tempest shield
endurance charge on melee stun, reckoning, riposte ::P:

----------


## Amoilesmobs



----------


## Kekouse

Le patch 2.0 est sympa et renouvelle le jeu mais y'a quand même un truc qui me chiffonne pour l'instant.
Je fais un perso "type" par ligue, pas vraiment en mode PGM mais plus en mode YOLO (a chaque fois je claque une fortune en regret). Après 3 mois de tâtonnements, ils finissent par ressembler à quelque chose. Une fois de retour en standard, je continue à les jouer pépère.
5 ligues depuis l'Open Beta, 5 persos.

L'ajout des Masters et surtout de Zana fut une bénédiction pour moi. Dailys en mode casu, le café à la main. Tu pexxes ton perso tranquillement (à raison de 5-6% d'XP par jour), tu as une chance de chopper une map unique ou même un unique OP en vente (j'ai chopé un Mjolner, 2 Drillnecks, 1 Pledge et un Bino's comme cela).
Bref la carotte qui te fait lancer le jeu chaque jour. En tous les cas ca me botte autant que les ligues (même plus, je commence à avoir la flemme de monter des persos).
Et là pouf. La Zana lvl 8 elle te file des maps 72-74 et quand les planètes sont alignées une pauvre 75. Sans déconner GGG?
En tous les cas ça enlève une grande partie de mon plaisir à jouer en mode semi-casu.
GGG VENDU! SALAUD DE DEALER!

----------


## Safo

> Et là pouf. La Zana lvl 8 elle te file des maps 72-74 et quand les planètes sont alignées une pauvre 75. Sans déconner GGG?
> En tous les cas ça enlève une grande partie de mon plaisir à jouer en mode semi-casu.
> GGG VENDU! SALAUD DE DEALER!


Je ne capte pas quel est le problème avec ca?  ::o: 
Qu'est ce qui t'emmerde avec les maps qu'elle file?!

----------


## Kekouse

Avant elle te filait souvent une grosse map 76 ou 77. Et même en étant level 90, ça te faisait un peu pexxer ou ça te donnait la possibilité de chopper un map 78 sur un mob jaune. Une carotte pour un joueur régulier qui lance PoE 30 min-1h par jour.
Là c'est du 73-74 en moyenne (donc pas d'XP) et la possibilité de dropper au mieux du 75-76 (mais genre 1 map de ce type tous les mois).

Rien que pour la ligue je ne vois pas l’intérêt de courir après ses missions et de grinder péniblement afin d'atteindre son level 8....tout ça pour du 73-74.

----------


## Safo

Et t'es sur quelle est au niveau pour ca? Peut etre qu'ils ont changé le niveau du master pour avoir des cartes plus haut niveau?

----------


## Kekouse

Level 8
Comme d'hab je lance mes dailys sur le serveur normal et désormais Zana file du 72-75. Quand tu sais que les maps vont désormais jusqu'au level 82 et que les drops ont été revus (les jaunes ne filent que du +1 et seul le boss peut filer du +2 quand tu as un bol monstrueux)....
Au lieu de monter la limite en filant des maps 75-78 par exemple ils ont fait le contraire. Va comprendre.

----------


## Mad-T

Un gros +1...

Après avoir gouté au truc fun de LA daily qui te file une map avec affixes / timers etc., et qui passait par challenge (quand tu es 65-70 et que tu arrives sur une 72 qui pîque) -> moyen / dur (quand tu es 80) -> tranquile mais sympa à jouer (quand elle est 7-8 et que tu es 88-92)...
Bah, revenir à des 72-74, c'est un peu moche, surtout que cela entretenait le drop de maps...

Alors qu'il soit possible d'en user / abuser pour leveller comme un sale quand tu es nolife, hardcore streamer deluxe, et que tu finis level 100 en 2 semaines max, bah ouais... Mais perso je m'en bat le steack, et je préférais ma zana d'avant.


M'enfin, faut bien qu'on soit un peu mécontent aussi hein  ::):

----------


## Ravine

Je passe toutes mes micropauses au boulot a ecumer poe.trade; j'ai retrouve un niveau d'excitation similaire au Pillar avec ce build "Flame Doon Surge"

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1365350

Patch 2.0.1 avancé à demain plutôt que la semaine prochaine ! Et 2.0.1.b pour la semaine prochaine et 2.0.2 une semaine après.
Le contenu : tout ce qu'il faut pour finir tous les challenges (dixit l'article)
-3 nouvelles maps basées sur l'acte 4 : Core, Malformation et Phantasmagoria (le screen shot de la map de cette dernière ressemble à Harvest en mode ledge)
-Chaos renegades pour Warbandes : des rogues qui chassent les chefs des Warbandes dont ils faisaient partis pour se venger. Ils dégomment aussi bien les warbandes que les joueurs et n'apparaissent qu'en map à loot où un chef de warband peut pop (donc 4 dots)

----------


## Safo

A votre avis mieux vaut 450hp de plus ou bien un reckoning+trigger gem+gem "triggée" qui vont bien? (en gros je pensais à curse on hit avec dual curse à la clef).

Pour le contexte, j'ai chopé une Belly of the Beast et je me tate à la garder ou à la trade pour une Kaom sur mon perso flicker Oro's sacrifice/armor.

Des avis?  ::): 

Il y a quoi comme bon setup défensif en trigger gem tiens d'ailleurs?

----------


## Safo

> *WARNING:* The final encounter in the end-game Core Map  is extremely difficult. Players in the Tempest league should expect to  lose their characters. This is intended to be the hardest content we  have ever created in order to challenge top builds.


 ::o:   ::love::

----------


## Ravine

Defensif? 
CWDT + Molten Shell + Immortal Call, un grand classique. Tu peux ajouter toutes les variantes de truc qui vont ralentir/rendre les monstres moins menacant (CWDT/ Temporal Chains/ Enfeeble)

Vengeance  (pour une Oro, vu que tu ne bloques pas) va etre plutot un truc pour faire du dommage, le reste sera utilitaire tout a plus. Vu le proc rate de Vengeance, qui n'est utile que quand tu te fais toucher, tu dois grosso modo te faire toucher souvent. A toi de voir si le jeu en vaut la chandelle, vu comment se faire toucher est dangeureux avec la 2.0

----------


## Safo

Ok, merci pour les conseils.
Au passage, je croyais que le proc d'IC ne fonctionnait plus sur Trigger Gem depuis la 2.0?

Et sinon du coup ... Belly of the Beast ou Kaom?  ::P: 

Koam me semble plus approprié via le bonus feu soit dit en passant. Avec Oro's sacrifice qui ne fait que des dégats de feu ca semble plus cohérent.
Reste à vendre la BotB maintenant  ::P:

----------


## Orhin

Vengeance ça marche pas mal sur les builds mêlée sans block.
Pour du dual curse on hit, ça doit être bien efficace (c'est d'ailleurs mon prochain test).
Pour CWDT, decoy totem est grand un classique aussi.

----------


## Ravine

Il me semblait que CWDT ne fonctionnait plus avec les Totems depuis la 2.0
(ou peut etre que c'est juste Spell Totem)

----------


## Safo

J'ai chopé une call of the brotherhood pour ma sorc Crit-Arc.
C'est énorme  ::o: 


Ca bypass les mobs resist foudre via la conversion de dégats en froid et ca shock-gèle les pack à la volée via un bon crit rate.

Et puis niveau survabilité c'est vraiment très bon aussi via le freeze.

Bref, du tout bon  ::o:

----------


## Orhin

> Il me semblait que CWDT ne fonctionnait plus avec les Totems depuis la 2.0
> (ou peut etre que c'est juste Spell Totem)


Ah oui en effet, j'avais zappé ce changement.
Du coup CWDT avec Molten Shell + Shock Nova + Cold Snap.

----------


## Ariath

Hey !
Z'auriez quelques conseils pour un joueur débutant ?!

En fait je dois aller fritter Malachai (boss act4), je suis level 49 Ranger HC mais j'ai la trouiiille.il faut des résistances particulière ? il peut me one shot ?

je joue ce build : http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1168755

----------


## hein

En tant que débutant également et ayant échoué devant Malachai je te dirais de le faire en standard d'abord...

----------


## Flibustier

Fais les boss dans un groupe ou paie 1-2 chaos pour que qqu'un(un level 90) le fasse à ta place. Ca ne sert à rien de perdre ton temps à re-roller par 'fierté' du 'je l'ai fait moi-même en solo'. 

Par contre je galère avec les bandits et leurs drop 'uniques'. J'ai du faire 200 runs et aucun drop.

Si qqu'un peut m'ajouter à la ligue canard(après 2 ans de jeu), je lui serai reconnaissant. ign: respicefinem en warbands. Et bientôt en Tempest.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je cherchais autre chose sur reddit et je suis tombé sur ça :



Et aussi ces bottes (la base n'est pas connue pour le moment) :
http://poedb.tw/us/unique.php?n=Steppan+Eard

Et ce bouclier :

----------


## Ravine

La base c'est Wool Shoes, c'est un item du Warband Chaos qui vient d'etre active dans la 2.0.1

----------


## CaMarchePas

> La base c'est Wool Shoes, c'est un item du Warband Chaos qui vient d'etre active dans la 2.0.1


Bah dixit les commentaires reddit, ce n'est pas des wool shoes, le site met wool shoes par défaut pour des bottes ES, ce sont des données récupérées pas un loot confirmé. Et vu que l'item indiqué n'a que 4 ES alors qu'il y a +20-30 et +110-140% ES, je pense qu'ils ont raison, ce ne sont que des infos partielles, la base est autre.

----------


## Ravine

Ah tiens, je ne savais pas. Thx pour l'info.

----------


## fadox

En faisant le tri des videos dans mon disque je suis tombé sur un vieux défi à la con ^^ (faill) atiziri en "iphone vision" ( zoom au max et les onlgets droite/gauche ouvert)
Le bon vieux temps  ::sad:: 




Tout ça sent la fin des haricots, personne de co, et les rares connectés sont là pour liquider leurs merdes contre du fric ou items dans d'autres jeux........



J'attends la prochaine "grosse" update, si ggg continue dans le wtf j’organiserais une loterie pour larguer mon compte et je quitte ce jeu du démon à tout jamais.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Stop ton trip de dépressif... Personne à 5h du mat oui et alors ? 

Vu que t'es pas au courant : quand tu regardes l'onglet de guilde, TOUS les officiers (oui tous) sont des joueurs actif ces dix derniers jours. Donc on a 46 officiers et une petite dizaine d'autres joueurs pas encore officiers d'actifs là. Donc ça va plutôt pas mal du tout...

Que t'aies une overdose du jeu, que les habitués changent, que ça tourne beaucoup, que la majorité des joueurs de poe ne sont là que pour les ligues tempo, c'est pas nouveau. Que le jeu soit mort et que GGG est en train de le tuer : stop la schnouff, ou faut commencer ptet.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Même constatation ici, la guilde est active comme jamais.  ::):  D'ailleurs achat prévu aujourd'hui, on va profiter des soldes: un casque-micro qui fonctionne enfin ! 

Tiens au passage je cherche une gemme *Less Duration*, à vot'bon cœur msieurs'dames (Warbands). C'est pour expérimenter un peu avec Static.
Je suis encore un peu fragile, hâte de mettre Daresso's Defiance et les Atziri's Step, ça va un peu soulager mon char qui prends de grosses baffes. 
Il est vrai que je ne suis pas le dernier à foncer dans le tas. Hmm ça doit être parce que je suis full mélée .. peur de ne toucher aucun mobs, va falloir que je rectifie le tir si je veux pas mourir en boucle.

Sinon, Incinarate/Flame Totem et tout le toutim flammes là, ça n'a pas changé ... J'y voyais presque plus rien en Party hier, mais vraiment hein. 
Comment peut-on supporter ? C'est un mystère pour moi. Y a vraiment de quoi devenir aveugle !  ::O:  Comment ça t'explose la rétine ce machin !  
Pas grave en ce qui me concerne hein, encore heureux. Je passe pas ma vie en Party mais bon .. je m'inquiète pour votre santé !!  ::P: 
A moins que ... ça se joue en lunettes de soleil c'est ça !!  ::w00t:: 
 ::ninja::  
On taquine, on taquine.  :;): 

Ah oui ! Nota bene pour les concernés : je vous débarrasse de votre Lightning Coil pour 10c.  ::trollface::  
Quoi ? Pardon ? 10 ex !?
 :tired:

----------


## Ravine

Fadox, la prochaine fois que tu fais une video pour montrer a quel point la frequentation est vide, n'oublie pas de la renommer avant l'upload. Retirer l'horloge de l'UI in game etait malin, mais passer a cote du "4h27m34s" dans le nom de l'export, c'est dommage.

Sinon vient jouer a des heures raisonnables, on se fera un plaisir de ne pas t'ecouter te plaindre.

----------


## Flibustier

Le jeu marche bien, bien mieux que les autres ligues précédentes. Je regardais le ladder de Warbands, le 15000eme est level 84. 

Bonne chance pour la revente de ton compte,. Je doute que tu trouves des interessés en standard où l'économie est hyper inflationniste. J'ai revendu un casque +50iir+life+res à un canard quelques chaos, l'équivalent dans la ligue 'poubelle' dépasse la ou les dizaines d'exalts...Les gars qui claquent du fric ont plus vite fait de RMTer en ligue temporaire.

----------


## Zephy

Fadox : A quand un post positif de ta part , car tu es "un peu" lourd à force ...

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Trouvé sur Reddit :


_Return ... if you must.

_Ah ben oui ! On repassera !

----------


## Mr Ianou

Un 6L chez le marchant !?!

----------


## Amoilesmobs

http://dd.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/c...od_guy_greust/

Apparemment oui. Méga rare mais pas impossible à priori.  ::O: 
Le ilvl doit pas être énorme. Enfin quand même ... Je ne sais pas dans quelle ligue il est par contre.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ah ah même les marchants vendent des choses intéressantes dans ce jeu. Qui a déjà été  chez un marchant dans Diablo 3 pour avoir du matos... 

Personne.

Jamais.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Tu as aussi les Masters qui vendent des Uniques au lvl 8/max.  :;):

----------


## Orhin

Globalement c'est toujours intéressant de passer voir ce qu'ils ont en stock (à chaque changement de niveau), on tombe régulièrement sur des item avec des slots RGB liés (revente contre orbe chromatique) et des 6S.




> Tu as aussi les Masters qui vendent des Uniques au lvl 8/max.


Sans oublier les marchands qui depuis le dernier patch vendent pas mal de gemmes (et pas que celles liées aux quête de la classe), ce qui facilite bien des builds à bas niveau.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Tiens, vu qu'on commence à être noyé sous des monceaux d'Uniques pas top .. En Warbands tout du moins.
Petit rappel :
1x Normal item 
1x Magic item 
1x Rare item 
1x Unique item 
Les 4 doivent avoir la même base.
= 5 orbes of Chance.

----------


## Flibustier

Bien pratique aussi en high level (puisque souvent on demande des chisels comme participation aux frais dans les partys dédiées): un stone hammer 'normal' qualité 20%(ou dérivé comme gavel)+une map=chisel. On utilisera bien sur 4 whetstone pour obtenir la qualité de 20% demandée. 

Pensez à mettre à jour vos item filters. Avec la dernière mise à jour, le loot des bandits 'chaos' ne sont pas visibles.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

RDJ sur les items bleus que droppent les Warbands.
Chez les *Brinerot :* 30%IIR from Flasks (Gloves). J'avais pas fait gaffe. 

Need une paire de SlinK Eva/Tri-Res/Attack Speed/Life/IIR 30% from flasks ! 


C'est pas gagné ...  :^_^: 

Edit : 
je suis en train de baver très fort devant cet unique -> 
Doryani's Catalyst
Je me mets à rêver d'un build Dual Wield/crit/Static Strike avec ces merveilles. Mais bon .. le truc c'est que je perdrais beaucoup d'eva sans le bouclier.
Et mes Atziri's Step alors ?
Partir sur du Dual Wield block ? mouais. 
J'ai beaucoup de Dagger nodes, et avec les Doryani's, même pas besoin de mace nodes, l'item en dual se suffit presque à lui-même pour le dps ..
Rhaaaa. Je sais plus ! ^^


D'abord, mettre 4 ex. de côté ! Ah ben oui ..
 ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

A noter qu'il me semble que depuis un certains patchs les bonus d'armes sont locaux, du coup le leech serait par arme et idem pour la vitesse d'attaque... 

Sinon petite affaire du matin : voltaxic 6 slots à 2 ex + 20c, j'ai pas su résister !  ::P:  (et j'avais commencé ma ranger cette nuit :° )

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Bel achat ! Bien vu !

Sinon pour _éventuellement_ du Dual Doryani's je pense aller chercher Ambidextery en bas du duelliste. 
Pour le leech .. pour l'instant j'en ai pas donc .. ce sera pas pire !  ::P:

----------


## Safo

Vous utilisez souvent/jamais vos orbe of chance sur des items pouvant potentiellement filer les uniques les plus chers du jeu ou non?
Je ne sais jamais quoi faire avec.
Auparavant je ne faisais même pas gaffe mais maintenant qu'ils sont highlightés par les filtres de loot ca saute plus aux yeux!

----------


## Amoilesmobs

De temps en temps je me permets un essai sur Judgement Staff ou Occultist's Vestment .. guère plus. 

Sinon voilà l'arbre auquel je pense pour un Dual Wield-Doryani's Catalyst-Static Strike- Crit/Block Shadow, tout ça ouais  ::P:  :

https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...me=Amoilesmobs

C'est pas le Pérou mais presque hein .. 
Question : Iron Reflexes ou pas ?? 
Je peux virer Blast Radius en haut et prendre la gemme Increased Area of Effect, mais ce serait à la place de Phys to lightning ... dommage quoi.
Ah mais faut choisir là , trop de points distribués .. gniiiiiii!

Edit : je bosse mon arbre -_-

----------


## chowie

La ligue précédente j'ai chance tous les gavel. Aucun mjolner, pourtant ça en a fait une bonne tripotée. Là, je fait tous les judgment staff, rien non plus pour l'instant.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Me semble qu'il a été dit par le staff GGG que les chances de roll un unique sont identiques à leur taux de loot... :°

----------


## Safo

Des Canards jouent flame totem ici non?
Vous jouez avec 2 ou 3 totems?

Je me demande comment fonctionne Soul Mantle (un totem de plus + perso se prend une curse en retour quand le totem depop ou est raffraichit) avec Mirror of Atziri et Thief Torment. Chacun donnant 50% de reduc des effets des curses sur le perso.
On devient immun curse du coup?

----------


## CaMarchePas

2 totems, jouer avec 3 c'est crever, souvent !  ::P:  

Je n'ai jamais utilisé les deux items ensemble, mais je suppose que c'est plutôt réduit de 75%. 

Si tu veux jouer avec 3 totems et immun curse, je pense qu'il faudrait jouer avec du crit et des utility flasks surgeon/immun curse. On ne fait pas de dégât soit même en dual/tri totem, mais on touche et possiblement on peut crit (pour 0 dégât) du coup on pourrait recharger les flasks via crits ? Mais ça veut dire spammer des totems et continuer à attaquer pour recharger les flasks... éventuellement avec une poacher's mark pour gagner 2 charge / crit. 

Mais sans immun, faut oublier, tu te manges une malédiction par totem détruit / dissipé par temps / dissipé par nombre (t'en a 3 tu fais pop un 4ieme qui fait dépop le 1er), et en plus tu continues de te manger les curses des mobs par dessus.

----------


## Drup

Safo: l'un est duration, l'autre est effect.

----------


## cailloux

Bon j'ai tranquillement amené mon premier perso en mercyless (En SC je suis pas assez fifou pour me lancer dans le HC)

skilltree actuel ici.

Alors je suis parti du maraudeur jusqu'à élémental equilibrium et j'ai équipé le monsieur de wild strike (qui convertit 60 % des dégats physique en random élémentaire) avec du multistrike, du fast strike et du physical damage. Du coup, comme j'ai augmenté mes dégâts physiques, j'ai pris le heavy strike comme monocible (pour l'instant j'ai pas encore plus de 3 links pour ce skill, mais j'y ai collé un fortify) le tout avec un sceptre/masse.

En défense un bouclier, qui, et ça j'ignorais, me permet à la fois de gagner des  endurances charges et de coller des curses (soit elemental weakness soit enfeeble.... j'aurai tenté assassins mark, mais j'ai pris le resolute technique pour pas avoir à gérer l'accurracy) grâce à riposte, reckoning et vengeance !

Je pense qu'on peut envisager un build similaire mais en allant chercher les criticals et celestials punishment pour enchainer les états.

Aucun soucis sauf pour Malachai mais c'est pasque je suis une buse j'arrive pas à analyser ses séquences de tatanes, du coup je me prends tout dans la gueule.

----------


## Safo

Merci pour les info Drup et CaMarchePas!
C'est surtout à titre indicatif de toute facon: les builds totems ou summoner ca me gave rapidement en général. Bien trop passif à mon gout.

Mais sinon, qu'est ce que tu veux dire CaMarchePas avec "3 totems c'est crever souvent"?  ::o: 

J'ai enfin chopé un whispering Ice hier sinon  ::o: 
Je vais tenter un build Ice Storm pour voir  ::): 
Assez onéreux comme build vu que je vise Carcass Jack (que j'ai déjà!) + Astramentis (3-4ex) + dual Perandus Signet (2ex chacune)... mais bon, il faut ce qu'il faut!

----------


## Rhalph

Bon j'ai besoin de votre aide.

Voilà mon skilltree.

Je joue un Templar niveau 59 et bien qu'il soit fun, il est pas du tout optimisé.
Mes skill :
- Glacial Hammer + Melee Splash + Multistrike + Elemental Damage (pour les groupes de mobs)
- Heavy Strike + Melee Splash + Culling Strike + Item Rarity (pour achever un gros méchant en boostant la rarity pour ceux autours qui y passeraient)
- Herald of Ice + Herald of Thunder + Herald of Ash + Item Rarity
- Abyssal Cry
- Reckoning + Physical to Lightning + Life gain on hit
- Et en skills "solo" ou presque, Flame Golem, Tempest Shield, Leap Slam et Warlord's Mark.

Le tout avec un sceptre à une main et un bouclier, pas d'unique high level (quelques uniques mais rien de notable).

Alors c'est très rigolo, les trois Herald + Abyssal Cry = quatre  explosions pour un même ennemi, en solo je nettoie les groupes d'ennemis  en moins de deux... Mais j'en chie  pour les boss, à plusieurs je fais pas très mal, et j'ai plein de skills qui ont pas de gemmes de support si ça vaudrait pas le coup de faire le ménage. 

DU COUP, MES QUESTIONS.
- Ça vaut le coup que je garde les trois Herald ou à ma place vous en vireriez un ou deux pour mettre une aura ou une gemme de support sur les Herald restants ?
- Des suggestions pour modifier mes gemmes de support ?
- ...Et des suggestions d'uniques pas trop chers pour mon build ?
- Est-ce que je devrais m'orienter vers du Critical Chance ? Je sais pas trop où aller dans mon skilltree, maintenant...


(Avec un tel pavé j'aurai de la chance si l'un de vous me répond  :<_<: )

----------


## Cooking Momo

En tant qu'auteur de pavés, je compatis.

Deux-trois trucs, du haut de ma maigre expérience:

- Skilltree: La gemme qui est près de la roue ES scion n'est peut-être pas indispensable. Je suppose que tu comptes aller chercher le node ele damage, mais si j'étais toi j'investirai plutôt les points vers le Marauder, où tu trouveras vie, 1H damage et un peu de shield (si je ne m'abuse, la plupart de tes skills convertissent du phy en ele).

- Gemmes: Plutôt que 3 Heralds je collerai une aura offensive + 1 Herald (ice?). Je te recommande aussi de faire une combo Cast When Damage Taken + Curse (Enfeeble, Temporal chains) + Tempest Shield (sauf si tu penses à la refresh souvent). Pour les boss, et le reste, une curse offensive, voire deux avec le node (tout en haut, après ton +30 DEX, avec un slot de jewel pas loin si tu veux recaser ton jewel + ele damage) peuvent faciliter les choses. Mais jouant un truc similaire, je suis également preneur de conseils.
Peut-être qu'un Ice Crash ferait bien le taf plutôt que la combo Glacial Hammer + Melee strike (une seule gemme pour un skill à l'AOE généreuse)

----------


## Ravine

Glacial Hammer > remplace par Ice Strike + Melee Physical Damage + Faster Attack + Weapon Elemental Damage.
Le reste peut etre ajuste, mais comme je ne connais pas ton playstyle je ne vois pas trop.

Quelques pistes cependant:
- Vengeance / Riposte / Reckoning. Sur un build block, tu peux te permettre d'avoir les 3 qui tournent. C'est des degats en plus, c'est toujours appreciable. Sinon vire Riposte ou Vengeance et mets une support de plus.
- Heralds: Ash est tres interessant avec une grosse base physical. Ice est cool avec une bonne attack speed et si tu peux Freeze + Shatter. Ce qui arrive avec Ice Crash. A voir si Ash ne t'apporte pas plus.
- Hatred est une bonne Aura. Elle remplacera 2 Heralds, mais elle vaut vraiment le coup.
- J'aime beaucoup le Reckoning + Phys to Lightning. Je te piquerai ca a l'occasion.

----------


## Safo

Tiens sinon deux types de builds où je ne suis plus du tout à la page :
Les persos wanders et, certes c’est un peu vague, les archers.

Ca donne quoi concrètement ces deux types de persos maintenant ?

Wanders :
J’ai l’impression de ne plus voir QUE des kinetic blast en groupe ou sur forums/youtube.
KB est si bon que ca ? Quid de power siphon ? PS a tellement plus la classe visuellement je trouve ! Alors que KB bon …

Archers :
Tornado shot c’est bien ? Ca se place où par rapport aux builds arc d’antan (lightning arrow, cold shot, frenzy entre autre) ?
J’ai vu que les build tir multiples redeviennent populaire aussi. Une raison particulière ?
Et enfin, quid des deux skills faisant pop des images miroirs (blink arrow et mirror arrow) du perso ? Plus des skills d’archer proprement dit ou de summoner ? Est-ce efficace ?

Merci bien !!

----------


## belreinuem

> Tiens sinon deux types de builds où je ne suis plus du tout à la page :
> Les persos wanders et, certes c’est un peu vague, les archers.
> 
> Ca donne quoi concrètement ces deux types de persos maintenant ?
> 
> Wanders :
> J’ai l’impression de ne plus voir QUE des kinetic blast en groupe ou sur forums/youtube.
> KB est si bon que ca ? Quid de power siphon ? PS a tellement plus la classe visuellement je trouve ! Alors que KB bon …
> 
> ...



Je peux répondre pour archer vu que c'est mon perso de la précédente league.
J'ai jamais monté de perso aussi facilement qu'avec ce tornado shot.
C'est tres efficace, car tu n'as pas besoin de cible pour tirer, les fleches primaire pierce automatiquement et le tir secondaire fait que les cible peuvent se prendre plusieures fleches.
Bref ca dépote.
Perso j'adorais les 2 skills mirors pas pour le coté summoner, mais pour la mobilité et la défense. une fois bien maitrisé, tu te sors rapidement d'une mauvaise situation et tu peux dps tranquille (surtout si tu as du knockack avec ton tornado shot).

----------


## Rhalph

Merci du conseil, je vais tester Ice Crash ! J'avais testé vite fait et c'était un peu lent, peut être qu'avec du Faster Attacks effectivement...

----------


## Safo

Merci pour ces éclaircissements belreinuem. Je vais peut etre me laisser tenter par un archer du coup  ::): 

Quid des wanders? Des avis? Quelqu'un joue ca ici?

----------


## Keta

> Tiens sinon deux types de builds où je ne suis plus du tout à la page :
> Les persos wanders et, certes c’est un peu vague, les archers.
> 
> Ca donne quoi concrètement ces deux types de persos maintenant ?
> 
> Wanders :
> J’ai l’impression de ne plus voir QUE des kinetic blast en groupe ou sur forums/youtube.
> KB est si bon que ca ? Quid de power siphon ? PS a tellement plus la classe visuellement je trouve ! Alors que KB bon …
> 
> ...


Je joue KB cette league et c'est vraiment excellent le clear speed AOE est fumé, ya pu aucune raison de jouer power syphon par contre car KB est vraiment supérieux niveau AOE et en plus t'a pas besoin d'y relier chain alors que sur PS c'est obligatoire.
Je suis a 70K sur KB 5k HP+ et ca envoye du lourd, encore plus en partie quand ya genre anger, haste ca monte a 100K+...
Apres perso en partie j'en vois pas tellement que ca quand je joue desfois en partie jsuis tres souvent le seul a l'utiliser.

edit : lol jviens de capter enfaite Camarchepas t'es dans ma friendlist sur poe  on avait fait quelques maps 77/78 ya 2 leagues(la précédent c'est la  seul que j'ai pas fait) je jouais freezing pulse et toi flameblast

----------


## Safo

Tain c'est chiant ca  ::(: 
Power Siphon est si chié que ca face à KB?
Je trouve power siphon tellement stylé visuellement. C'est vraiment dommage si c'est le cas  ::(:

----------


## Ravine

Ah et pour le farming de cartes: pas de drop penalty en maps

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...ge/4#p11202783

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Mais sinon, qu'est ce que tu veux dire CaMarchePas avec "3 totems c'est crever souvent"?


Ben tu comptes summon 3 totems comment sauf à avoir l'armure qui donne +1 totem mais une curse à chaque fois que l'un d'eux disparait ?!?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah et pour le farming de cartes: pas de drop penalty en maps
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...ge/4#p11202783


Bah heu, sympa de le rappeler pour les autres, mais vu que tu as l'air de découvrir je t'envoies vers ce lien qui date quand même (en tout cas me semble être au courant depuis des années :° ) http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Drop_Rate#Drop_Penalty




> *Drop Penalty* There is a penalty to the chance of currency items and Divination cards  dropping in areas with a monster level more than two levels lower than  your character level. For each additional level that you have compared  to the area's monster level+2, the chance of a currency and Divination  card item drop is reduced by 2.5%. 
> So if you are level 30 in a level 20 area, you will see 20% less currency and Divination card item drops on average: 
> 2.5*(30-(20+2))=20 
> A level 30 character in a level 28 area will see no penalty. 
> Currency and Divination card drops are not increased or decreased in this way when fighting in areas above your level. 
> For the purposes of this penalty, your level is never considered to be higher than 68[3][4]. Therefore a level 75 character receives no penalty in a level 66 area.


Donc dès les zones 66 tu n'as aucune pénalité (lvl68 vs niveau de la zone +2) et pour les zones précédentes tu n'as que 2% par niveau... donc en zone 60 où tu peux commencer la recette chaos tu n'auras jamais plus de 15% de pénalité.

----------


## Safo

> Ben tu comptes summon 3 totems comment sauf à  avoir l'armure qui donne +1 totem mais une curse à chaque fois que l'un  d'eux disparait ?!?



Ben avec l'armure en question. C'était le coeur de ma question sur un build totem  ::P: 
Via Atziri's Mirror et/ou du thief torment ou Kikarazu.


Sinon vous avez essayer les joyaux suivants:
- Inspired learning
http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Inspired_Learning
- Hidden potential
http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Hidden_Potential

Je  ne capte pas les prix du premier (1-2ex) honnetement. Gagner un random  buff d'un monstre rare c'est fun mais loin d'etre gamer changer ou  encore quelque chose sur lequel on puisse compter pour orienter son  prix.
Du coup, pourquoi est-ce si cher?

Le second semble complètement fumé pour peut qu'on est plusieurs uniques d'équipés.
Vous  savez comment c'est calculé? Genre avec mon perso flicker j'ai 7  uniques d'équipés. Avec un Hidden Potential parfait ca augmenterait mon  dps de 200%? Ca semble complètement abusé et du coup j'imagine que je  zappe une donnée importante sur son mécanisme.

Faut que je Google les deux quand j'aurais un peu de temps  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ben avec l'armure en question. C'était le coeur de ma question sur un build totem 
> Via Atziri's Mirror et/ou du thief torment ou Kikarazu.


Tain mais t'es  complètement à la ramasse aujourd'hui ! Tu parles de triple totem, je te répond que c'est dangereux, tu piges pas pourquoi, je te dis que l'armure te fou une curse et blabla et tu me dis ben oui c'est de l'armure dont tu parles. Oo

Armure : curse sur ta gueule : bobo, très bobo. Capice ?

Pour le bonus vs mobs rares : 
-2 exalts ce n'est pas cher, c'est moins que le prix de pleins d'uniques très sympa, c'est loin du prix d'uniques imba
-20s d'un des mods du rare tué c'est le même genre de bonus que la ceinture headhunter qui elle coûte un bras. 20s ça ne change pas la vie en jeu classique. Quand tu vides une map en 5 minutes, là ça change la donne, les rares y'en a beaucoup, concentrés, et la map est potentiellement violente. A chaque fois que tu tues un mob rare tu peux récupérer un buff qui te rend plus fort ou plus résistant ou fait pop des mobs ou donne une aura... 

Pour le bonus de l'autre jewels :
-magic item, pas unique item, les bleus quoi. T'as un gros bonus mais en utilisant des items BLEUS donc deux bonus max sur chaque item, pas les rares, pas les uniques
-a priori ce jewel n'a pas cinquante applications étant donné que 2 bonus par item au lieu de 6, ça fait un gros malus. Mais on m'a parlé d'un build Poison Arrow qui en profiterait et ça se tient : poison arrow ne profite que des bonus degen et chaos, et des +X level (+3 sur l'arc au mieux) du coup avec que des items bleus tu peux avoir pas mal de bonus.


Bref, t'es fatigué, va dormir !

----------


## Safo

> Tain mais t'es  complètement à la ramasse aujourd'hui ! Tu parles de triple totem, je te répond que c'est dangereux, tu piges pas pourquoi, je te dis que l'armure te fou une curse et blabla et tu me dis ben oui c'est de l'armure dont tu parles. Oo
> 
> Armure : curse sur ta gueule : bobo, très bobo. Capice ?


Ben oui ca j'ai bien compris ...
C'est pour ca que je parle ensuite d'item réduisant fortement l'efficacité des curses sur son perso.
-50% d'effet et de durée ce n'est pas rien.
Pour ca que je questionne la viabilité de la chose avec ce genre de synergie.

Du reste oui effectivement, je suis fatigué et je lis les trucs de travers comme l'effet d'Hidden potential  ::P: 
Merci pour ton assistance à la lecture en tout cas, ca aide bien  ::):

----------


## Drup

Je suis de l'avis que reckoning/vengeance/riposte ne sont pas des skills pour les dégats (Je n'ai pas fait les calculs sérieusement, mais au pifometre, c'est vraiment négligeable). Pour les effets par contre (CoH en particulier), c'est top.
Si tu ne crit pas, Herald of Thunder n'a aucun intérêt. Je trouve qu'herald of ice vaut rarement le coup si tu peux mettre autre chose, mais ça dépend pas mal de ce que tu veux/peux mettre.
Tu as rajouté de l'aoe a ton skill monocible, pourquoi ? Multistrike marche nettement mieux et rajoute suffisamment "d'AOE" pour s'occuper du machin qui traine. T'as deux supports utilitaire sur ton skill monocible, n'est normal qu'il cogne rien.  :;): 
Je suis pas convaincu par Rarity sur les heralds ... c'est des effets a la mort, donc tu appliques la rarity sur les autres monstres après la mort du premier ? meh. 
Je plussois ice crash.
Je pense que ce tree est meilleur.

@safo: J'ai joué archer (ice shot) a la league précédente, et c'est maintenant strictement meilleur. C'est globalement assez efficace, en particulier le crowd control est très bon. Ca pêchait un poil niveau dégâts par contre, mais c'était ptet mon build. Split arrow est devenu très bon, car ca a un gmp++ integré, et des bon dégats. Les elemental crit archer sont dans une bonne posture maintenant.
J'ai commencé un wander cette league, mais je peux pas jouer en ce moment (dans 2 mois ...). J'ai étudié un peu le truc, et KB est juste bien bien meilleur que le reste, c'est même pas comparable. KB+GMT, les frappes secondaires overlap et ça détruit tout. C'est d'ailleurs le même effet avec tornado shot.

Les archers sont raisonablement tanky (acrobatics, une vie décente). Les wanders ... moins. Si tu veux voir le build que je comptais faire cette league, regarde il y a quelques pages, j'ai posté ce que je comptais faire (page 33, je crois).

- - - Updated - - -

Note additionnelle, qui est un gros avantage pour les archers: Blink arrow, c'est génial.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Question simple : est-ce que la stat esquive est elle viable à elle seul ? ou faut la compléter forcément avec de l'armure et/ou de l'energy shield ?

----------


## Safo

> Question simple : est-ce que la stat esquive est elle viable à elle seul ? ou faut la compléter forcément avec de l'armure et/ou de l'energy shield ?


C'est viable mais comme tous les systèmes défensifs de POE, il faut compléter avec autre chose et il ne faut pas s'éparpiller.

Par contre tu prends deux autres systèmes défensifs qui sont, à peu de chose près, les pires avec l'esquive car les nodes d'esquive diminuent l'armure et l'es de 50%.
A moins que tu parles d'évasion. Mais là c'est encore autre chose.

En esquive les autres types de défense qui synérgisent bien sont l'HP, l'évasion, Mind over Matter, Lightning Coil et, éventuellement, les endurances charges.

Evite le block aussi sinon. Comme l'ES et l'armure, tu perdras 30% de son efficacité.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ben oui ca j'ai bien compris ...
> C'est pour ca que je parle ensuite d'item réduisant fortement l'efficacité des curses sur son perso.
> -50% d'effet et de durée ce n'est pas rien.
> Pour ca que je questionne la viabilité de la chose avec ce genre de synergie.
> 
> Du reste oui effectivement, je suis fatigué et je lis les trucs de travers comme l'effet d'Hidden potential 
> Merci pour ton assistance à la lecture en tout cas, ca aide bien


-50% d'effet et de durée mais tu te manges quand même une curse à chaque totem disparu tout en perdant un bouclier plus utile, un slot d'anneau et la propriété principale de l'anneau qu'il te reste ne te servira pas (life/mana on hit). 

Sachant que les curses elles peuvent te tuer même avec 50% d'effet en moins : elemental weakness et vulnerability à elles seules peuvent  rendre n'importe quel mob dangereux, si en plus t'as pas de bol et que tu popes deux curses qui vont bien ensemble genre elemental weakness + flammability en tombant sur un pack de mob de feu, paie ton danger quoi.

Avant les maps ça serait sans doute viable, mais tu n'as pas besoin de 3 totems. Après, quand ça serait utile, ça me semble beaucoup trop dangereux. Bref, à mon sens à n'utiliser qu'avec de quoi être immun curse.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Merci @Safo ! en fait je fait une archère et ne sais vraiment pas comment me défendre autre que l'évasion et l'esquive , quelle est la différence d'ailleurs ?
j'ai envie de faire sans armure donc si j'ai bien compris me faut des HP et de l'esquive et/ou de l'évasion ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> C'est viable mais comme tous les systèmes défensifs de POE, il faut compléter avec autre chose et il ne faut pas s'éparpiller.
> 
> Par contre tu prends deux autres systèmes défensifs qui sont, à peu de chose près, les pires avec l'esquive car les nodes d'esquive diminuent l'armure et l'es de 50%.
> A moins que tu parles d'évasion. Mais là c'est encore autre chose.
> 
> En esquive les autres types de défense qui synérgisent bien sont l'HP, l'évasion, Mind over Matter, Lightning Coil et, éventuellement, les endurances charges.
> 
> Evite le block aussi sinon. Comme l'ES et l'armure, tu perdras 50% de son efficacité.


Mais mais mais, tu vas arrêter de dire à moitié des conneries oui ?

C'est acrobatics qui réduit de 50% l'armure et l'ES et le block de 30%, pas le dodge en lui même. Et du dodge, t'en as via d'autres sources comme certains uniques et certaines auras. 
Ah, et à voir mais à priori les jewel qui permettent de convertir les bonus/malus d'armure en ES ou inversement serait ptet pas dégueux si ça passe dans le jewel socket à côté d'acrobatics (convertir l'armur en ES pour n'avoir qu'un malus d'ES sur un perso armure/evasion par exemple)

----------


## Safo

Oui mais non, jouer dodge sans Acrobatics c'est totalement inutile, du coup j'assimile l'un à l'autre. Là c'est toi qui dit de la merde.
Les moyens de choper du dodge hormis acrobatics ne sont là quasi que pour supporter ces nodes.
Suffit de lire la description de cette stats dans le wiki hein ...
http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Dodge

Alors ouai tu peux jouer dodge sans acrobatics. Mais j'attends voir un build qui soit jouable sans.
Jamais vu perso...

Bien gentil de parler d'aura aussi alors qu'on a qu'une Vaal Grace de dispo en la matière.
Vachement situationnel hein.

----------


## CaMarchePas

http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Dodge et http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Evasion pour distinguer les deux. L'un est un système de défense de base, l'autre est une "option" que tu as sur certains items/auras/passifs.

Quelque soit ta défense il te faudra de toute façon aussi des PV (passifs+items) si tu ne veux pas creuver au premier coup que tu n'auras pas esquivé.

----------


## Safo

Ou de l'ES?
Ou alors ce n'est pas "quelque soit ta défense".

Ca va on bien tous les deux à dire des conneries à tour de bras  ::P:

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Merci pour vos conneries alors  :^_^:  . Et pour le lien aussi, du coup je comprends mieux .

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Oui mais non, jouer dodge sans Acrobatics c'est totalement inutile, du coup j'assimile l'un à l'autre. Là c'est toi qui dit de la merde.
> Les moyens de choper du dodge hormis acrobatics ne sont là quasi que pour supporter ces nodes.
> Suffit de lire la description de cette stats dans le wiki hein ...
> http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Dodge
> 
> Alors ouai tu peux jouer dodge sans acrobatics. Mais j'attends voir un build qui soit jouable sans.
> Jamais vu perso...
> 
> Bien gentil de parler d'aura aussi alors qu'on a qu'une Vaal Grace de dispo en la matière.
> Vachement situationnel hein.


Ok vu que tu le fais, je vais pas me retenir non plus : tu dis de la merde.

-dodge est une mécanique de jeu
-acrobatic est un passif qui affecte dodge et provoque 50% perte armure/es et 30% de block

Déjà là, pas bien compliqué, deux choses séparées, c'est juste une question de terme et comme dans POE les termes sont assez précis, je me permettais de le préciser puisque dans le cas présent, et tu es bien d'accord, ce n'est pas le dodge qui provoque le malus mais le passif acrobatics.

Grosse différence ? Oui quand même, surtout quand, comme indiqué, tu peux éviter une partie du malus via jewel, ou qu'il y a plusieurs sources de dodge. Et oui je précise les auras, même s'il n'y en a qu'une. 

Ensuite, qui a parlé de faire un build juste avec du dodge ? Personne. Et même avec acrobatics que du dodge via passif/stuff, ça reste inutile seul. Par contre, tu prends n'importe quel build qui utiliserait un des uniques avec du doge : OUI IL EST UTILE. T'as une défense en plus qui n'est affectée par rien. Entre 0 dodge et 6% d'une armure Daresso, ben t'as gagné 6% de dodge point. Ce n'est pas rien, ce n'est pas ça qui va te rendre intuable on est bien d'accord, mais c'est un bonus qui n'a aucun malus en contre partie.

ps : oui ou de l'ES, mais au moins je ne prend pas la mouche quand on indique une erreur.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Non mais vous battez pas hein ! Spliff & love ou un truc dans le genre .
En tout cas c'est beaucoup plus clair pour moi tout ça et me rassure sur le fait de ne pas être le seul à n'avoir pas tout compris  ::):  .

----------


## Safo

Bah je ne prends pas la mouche, je persiste, jouer dodge sans acrobatics est une ineptie quand c'est une de tes def principale (cf ce que demandait Yoggsothoth.
Tu ne prends pas une Daresso sans Acrobatics pour son bonus de dodge dans cette optique de def. C'est juste un bonus sympa quand c'est le reste qui t'intéresse.

Et du coup je persiste, pourquoi la description du dodge s'oriente directement sur Acrobatics dans le wiki?

Sinon par contre, je ne savais pas pour le joyau permettant de pallier au malus d'acro. Tu peux le link stp? Ca m'intéresse vachement pour un de mes perso.




> Ensuite, qui a parlé de faire un build juste avec du dodge ? Personne.


Ben si, encore une fois, Yoggsothoth qui posait la question à la source de ce "débat"  ::): 




> Question simple : est-ce que la stat esquive  est elle viable à elle seul ?

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Oui en fait je me suis mal exprimé ,c'était bien de l'évasion que je voulais parlé ...

----------


## Mad-T

> -50% d'effet et de durée mais tu te manges quand même une curse à chaque totem disparu tout en perdant un bouclier plus utile, un slot d'anneau et la propriété principale de l'anneau qu'il te reste ne te servira pas (life/mana on hit). 
> 
> Sachant que les curses elles peuvent te tuer même avec 50% d'effet en moins : elemental weakness et vulnerability à elles seules peuvent  rendre n'importe quel mob dangereux, si en plus t'as pas de bol et que tu popes deux curses qui vont bien ensemble genre elemental weakness + flammability en tombant sur un pack de mob de feu, paie ton danger quoi.
> 
> Avant les maps ça serait sans doute viable, mais tu n'as pas besoin de 3 totems. Après, quand ça serait utile, ça me semble beaucoup trop dangereux. Bref, à mon sens à n'utiliser qu'avec de quoi être immun curse.


Ahem...

Alors, sans vouloir relancer le débat, ou le dérailler en FLAME WAR (quoique, tiens... finalement  ::P: ) :

J'ai testé sur la béta le tripe totem via Soul Mantle...
Tout le monde m'avait tenu 'ce' discours effrayant, les curses blabla blabla...

J'ai fait le tétu, et j'ai voulu voir, avec LA grosse différence par rapport à la version de 'JE JOUAIS déjà à POE EN 2012...'

Les flasques anti curse peuvent immuniser X secondes, donc avec un set de flasques adaptées, (genre 1*granit, 1*resist , et 1* quicksilver par exemple), tu es globalement immune curse tout le long d'une map.

Avantages 
3 totems , c'est bien, notamment pour les boss sacs à PV.

Inconvénients : 
Les mobs y compris jaunes meurent très souvent AVANT que le troisième totem soit 'actif'. (Testé et validé jusqu'au Map level 81) il est  donc useless pour le clearspeed
Il faut plus orienter reduction cout des skills, mana/mana regen (ou ES et EB, recommandé pour un build totem ^^) parce que poser 50% de plus de ces gouffres à mana, c'est cher

TLDR : 
Bref, très bien, pas trop punitif (carément pas de mon expérience)
Monte bien le DPS sur les sacs à PV (boss)
Mais trop spécialisé et 'coute' deux trois autres options (rien qu'un chest armor/es avec de la LIFE déjà) qui me paraissent supérieures sur le papier.

Edit & Ps : Soul mantle testée en ball lightning, arc, artic breath (GMP + INC AOE, lol contrôle de ouf), flame blast (lol aussi) et en shockwave totem (avec deux liens de moins vu que  'knockback' et le spelltotem intégré au mantle)...
et puis MERDE QUOI, pourquoi faire le moindre effort :  Shockwave TOTEM est tellement supérieur (NERF §§§) .

++

----------


## CaMarchePas

TL;DR : on est d'accord que ça ne se fait que via immun curse, c'est ce que je signale déjà. C'était une discussion en rapport avec thief torment et atziri's mirror pour compenser les curses. Sans immun curse, c'est là que c'est violent, soit tu as de quoi t'immuniser beaucoup (perma flask surgeon ou plusieurs flasks), soit tu le fais pas, on est d'accord.

----------


## Mad-T

> TL;DR : on est d'accord que ça ne se fait que via immun curse, c'est ce que je signale déjà. C'était une discussion en rapport avec thief torment et atziri's mirror pour compenser les curses. Sans immun curse, c'est là que c'est violent, soit tu as de quoi t'immuniser beaucoup (perma flask surgeon ou plusieurs flasks), soit tu le fais pas, on est d'accord.


Wep, on est d'accord ; désolé si je n'étais pas clair :
Oui la curse fait peur, non c'est pas dur à contrer !

Je voulais juste ajouter un rapide retour sur MON avis sur le triple totem

----------


## Safo

Merci pour le retour Mad-T, j'essaierais à l'occas je pense  ::): 
Et ca se recharge correctement les flasks sur un build correct? Car idéalement il faut en avoir toujours une de dispo sous la main vu qu'on est perma curse sans ca.

----------


## Keta

> Ben avec l'armure en question. C'était le coeur de ma question sur un build totem 
> Via Atziri's Mirror et/ou du thief torment ou Kikarazu.
> 
> 
> Sinon vous avez essayer les joyaux suivants:
> - Inspired learning
> http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Inspired_Learning
> - Hidden potential
> http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Hidden_Potential
> ...


C'est pourtant super puissant c'est un mini headhunter, le seul problème c'est de pouvoir le mettre car faut avoir 4 notable dans un radius small.

----------


## Safo

> C'est pourtant super puissant c'est un mini headhunter, le seul problème c'est de pouvoir le mettre car faut avoir 4 notable dans un radius small.


Tout le monde à l'air d'accord sur ce point  ::): 
Je vais tenter le coup alors pour voir!
Merci!

Et du coup CaMarchePas, c'est quoi le jewel dont tu parlais qui pallie un tant soit peu au malus d'acrobatics tout en donnant du dodge? Je n'arrive pas à le trouver et il fonctionnerait super bien sur un de mes builds!

----------


## Mad-T

> Merci pour le retour Mad-T, j'essaierais à l'occas je pense 
> Et ca se recharge correctement les flasks sur un build correct? Car idéalement il faut en avoir toujours une de dispo sous la main vu qu'on est perma curse sans ca.


Bah, les flasques, disons qu'avec le setup que j'avais, j'étais large :
Granite + 10 charges / anticurse 6sec 3 usages
Ruby (ou autre hein) +%recharge / anticurse 
Quicksilver je crois en +10 charges / anticurse

Tu clears, tu flasques régulièrement (ne serait-ce que la granite ^^), et tu remplis. 
Je n'ai pas  trouvé en pratique  de map / situation où c'était juste.

Teste si tu veux, mais je maintiens mon shockwave > fire > all spell totems.(même *3)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Et du coup CaMarchePas, c'est quoi le jewel dont tu parlais qui pallie un tant soit peu au malus d'acrobatics tout en donnant du dodge? Je n'arrive pas à le trouver et il fonctionnerait super bien sur un de mes builds!


http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Energised_Armour 

Tu le mets sur le node au dessus et du coup le malus d'ES devient un malus d'armure.

----------


## Safo

Ca ne fonctionne pas sur Acrobatics.
source: https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...interact_with/

----------


## Rhalph

Une question que je me pose sur les builds totems... C'est pas chiant à jouer ? Ça m'attire pas franchement d'invoquer deux ou trois totems et me tourner les pouces pendant ce temps là... (Bon faut dire que j'aime pas les builds summoners pour la même raison, m'enfin)

Edit : ...c'est très très fun Ice Crash, surtout avec les Heralds. Me suis pas encore décidé à virer une des trois Heralds, mais...

----------


## Avik

C'est pas plus chiant qu'autre chose ça le devient après la 100eme map comme les autres ... 
Le build searing bon est marrant faut tourner pour positionner les lasers. Et avec un warping totem ça revient presque a jouer une attaque a distance.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyUm...ature=youtu.be

----------


## CaMarchePas

Même avis qu'Avik, j'ai du mal à considérer un build totem plus chiant qu'un build lambda, sachant qu'à 95% le build se résume à spam une attaque ou un sort.

Si tu joues dual totem, soit t'es à fond dedans et t'as pas besoin de faire autre chose, tu tues vites, et tu loots, next groupe. Soit t'as des trucs à côté et ça t'occupe (genre le mien fait du quad curse via 2 skills donc je gère les curses en posant mes totems).

Et pour summoner, ben je l'ai déjà dit, j'ai pas encore trouvé de build plus actif que summoner, sauf ptet les trucs débiles à mines de Styx. Tu invoques (squelettes, srs, rez zombie), tu curses, tu déplaces tes troupes (convocation), tu lances tes buffs (desacrate ground / bone ou flesh offering), tu surveilles de pas prendre trop cher et la quantité de tes armées... Bref, t'es tout le temps occupé. 

Pendant le leveling je veux bien que l'un ou l'autre build semble plus ou moins actifs, mais après arrivé en map, quasiment tous se résument à spam/loot/avancer/repeat.

----------


## Drup

Notez que depuis lockstep, la quantité de micro gestion possible pour  les persos mêlée à énormément augmenté, en particulier les persos  mid-range/whirling blade. Avant, ca n'avait aucun interet vu que le  gameplay n'était pas du tout précis. C'est meilleur maintenant, donc le  gameplay est un poil moins du spam. Bien entendu si tu veux spam, tu  peux, c'est moins efficace en général (sauf a niveau de stuff dément).

----------


## Keta

> Une question que je me pose sur les builds totems... C'est pas chiant à jouer ? Ça m'attire pas franchement d'invoquer deux ou trois totems et me tourner les pouces pendant ce temps là... (Bon faut dire que j'aime pas les builds summoners pour la même raison, m'enfin)
> 
> Edit : ...c'est très très fun Ice Crash, surtout avec les Heralds. Me suis pas encore décidé à virer une des trois Heralds, mais...


Ca dépend des gouts des gens, certains vont trouver les build totem ultra chiant à jouer car tu poses tes 2 totem et tu reste derrière, si ce que t'aime c'est être dans la mélée c'est sur que ça va peut être pas te plaire, d'autres trouvent que c'est les summoner chiant, d'autres trouvaient flamelbast chiant...

Concernant soul mantle le problème c'est pas tellement les curses ça tu peux être immune le problème c'est que c'est un chest pas du tout adapté pour le endgame, il a aucune défense, no hp, un es de merde.... pour lvler ca peux être cool mais ça s’arrête la.

----------


## Kekouse

> Une question que je me pose sur les builds totems... C'est pas chiant à jouer ? Ça m'attire pas franchement d'invoquer deux ou trois totems et me tourner les pouces pendant ce temps là... (Bon faut dire que j'aime pas les builds summoners pour la même raison, m'enfin)
> 
> Edit : ...c'est très très fun Ice Crash, surtout avec les Heralds. Me suis pas encore décidé à virer une des trois Heralds, mais...


Un de mes persos (sur la ligue Rampage) était un templar double Shockwave totem. 20K toolip par totem, tout crevait en max 3 hits (sauf les boss).
Niveau difficulté c'est de loin mon perso qui a:
-le moins crevé
-eu un levelling tranquille
-terminé riche comme crésus (je vendais des Alchemy Orb sur la fin tellement je savais plus ou les foutre)
-faisait toutes les maps, quelque soit les mods avec un clearspeed de malade.
-se jouait en mode Nobrain (bouton gauche: marcher - milieu: totem - droite:curse , les autres linkés aux potions)
C'est littéralement impossible de se planter sur le skilltree vu que TOUT file du DPS (phys, spell, totem, castspeed, strength).

Et le bonus c'est que tu peux varier les plaisirs. Moi je le jouais en mode Nobrain monobouton. MadT lui le joue plus offensif en cullant avec Soul Syphon pour générer des charges.
Je n'ai encore jamais fait de perso jouant avec des arcs (ce qui est apparemment le mode Easy sur PoE) mais le Shockwave Totem cumule vraiment beaucoup d'avantages.

P.S:
Pour le lol je me baladais tellement que j'avais terminé le mode Merciless avec du matos tout perrave, que dalle en resist et un pauvre 4link sur moi. J'avais fait un screenshot pour immortaliser le truc

----------


## Safo

J'ai finalement atteints le niveau 33 hier soir, requis pour équiper Whispering Ice et tater d'Ice Storm.
C'est bien sympa comme skill  ::o: 
Une aoe de ci de là et tout explose gaiement de partout! Bon combo avec les nouvelles gems de support en sus (ice bite et hypothermia) ce qui est bien cool.

Et surtout, ca fait vachement mal, c'est assez dingue. Enfin ceci dit, je suis déjà stuff comme un riche pour le niveau 33  ::P: 
Whispering Ice (évidemment), Astramentis (achetée hier!) et Tabula Rasa.

Ah oui un truc que je n'avais pas compris et qui finalement tombe sous le sens; whispering ice et le seul objet que je connaisse ne nécessitant aucun link entre les sockets  ::o: 
Du coup suffit d'avoir un 6S pour que Whispering Ice se voit attacher à un boooooo 7 link. Enorme ca  ::P:

----------


## Cooking Momo

> Edit : ...c'est très très fun Ice Crash, surtout avec les Heralds. Me suis pas encore décidé à virer une des trois Heralds, mais...


C'est effectivement assez plaisant à jouer, content que tu adhères. Pour l'instant, je suis lvl 59 après Merveil, je joue avec un 5L (Masse bleue achetée 2c et des miettes, avec 123% Phydmg en roll, un regal m'a donné 21% attack speed  ::lol:: ), Ice crash + AOE + Fortify + WED + Melee phy damage, et glacial hammer, life leech sur un 4L pour les gros mobs et le reflect.

J'hésite pour la suite, si j'investis dans un chest 5L*, je ferais bien deux versions, une AOE / Buff / Leech (genre AOE, leech HP, ele prolif, fortify, ou des trucs comme ça) et une pure DPS avec concentrated effect.
Quelqu'un a-t-il des conseils pour une combinaison viable et fun de skills à ce niveau (en HC) ? Sachant que je compte partir crit-staff d'ici 4-5 levels.

J'en profite pour annoncer que je recherche un staff 5L avec genre 350+ pDPS, en Tempest. Un petit message à Philippe_Slam ingame si vous avez ça (et êtes disposés à vendre), merci !


*Si je ne meurs pas, sachant qu'à chaque fois que je poste ici en parlant de mon build je décède dans les 24H.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ah oui un truc que je n'avais pas compris et qui finalement tombe sous le sens; whispering ice et le seul objet que je connaisse ne nécessitant aucun link entre les sockets 
> Du coup suffit d'avoir un 6S pour que Whispering Ice se voit attacher à un boooooo 7 link. Enorme ca


En fait tous les items procurant une compétence ont se fonctionnement là : les gemmes serties sont liées à la compétence fournie. Mais y'a quand même une limitation : tu ne peux pas faire proc d'autres gemmes, genre cast on crit+spell ne devrait pas lancer le sort puis que la gemme n'est pas liée avec le cast on crit. Et oui, forcément un 6L qui n'a pas besoin d'être linké, c'est énorme.  :;):

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Bon j'ai tranquillement amené mon premier perso en mercyless (En SC je suis pas assez fifou pour me lancer dans le HC)
> 
> skilltree actuel ici.
> 
> Alors je suis parti du maraudeur jusqu'à élémental equilibrium et j'ai équipé le monsieur de wild strike (qui convertit 60 % des dégats physique en random élémentaire) avec du multistrike, du fast strike et du physical damage. Du coup, comme j'ai augmenté mes dégâts physiques, j'ai pris le heavy strike comme monocible (pour l'instant j'ai pas encore plus de 3 links pour ce skill, mais j'y ai collé un fortify) le tout avec un sceptre/masse.
> 
> En défense un bouclier, qui, et ça j'ignorais, me permet à la fois de gagner des  endurances charges et de coller des curses (soit elemental weakness soit enfeeble.... j'aurai tenté assassins mark, mais j'ai pris le resolute technique pour pas avoir à gérer l'accurracy) grâce à riposte, reckoning et vengeance !
> 
> Je pense qu'on peut envisager un build similaire mais en allant chercher les criticals et celestials punishment pour enchainer les états.
> ...


Depuis tout ce temps que tu joues cailloux, c'est ton 1er perso en Merciless ?! Ah ben c'est champagne ça.  ::):  Prochaine étape : les maps ! Eheh ..

Le crit avec Wilde Strike ça doit le faire, mais partir du Maraudeur c'est un peu plus compliqué. Remarque y a Disemboweling, juste en face de RT justement ^^. 
Et surtout Galvanic Hammer en haut. Crit mace ... pas la meilleure arme pour crit mais bon. 

J'y pense en ce moment avec les Doryani's Catalyst mais je me demande si des nodes d'elemental dmg seraient pas plus intéressantes avec cet item en particulier. Cela reste un peu cher à l'achat, 2 ex. mais y a beaucoup plus cher. Et moins bien.

----------


## Ravine

Quelqu'un a un Romira's Banquet qui ne lui servirait pas par hasard? J'ai presque envie de monter un Templar/une Witch - Cold Snap/Romira/Conduit

----------


## malboyoo

Bonjour les Canards, j'aimerais être invité dans le clan, je joue en Tempest avec un marauder lvl 75 (Explosive Arrow), c'est possible ?

Merci!

----------


## Dirian

Pour t'inviter, il nous faudrait le nom de l'un de tes persos

----------


## malboyoo

ign: CouilleGlacer

----------


## Ravine

ah bah bravo

----------


## malboyoo

J'étais ivre quand j'ai crée le perso!

----------


## Safo

Il y a quand meme vachement de gens qui font des trucs chelous quand ils sont beurrés  ::P: 
Genre jouer comme un manche a un FPS coop ou a un MOBA, créer un compte POE avec un pseudo bizarre ...  ::):

----------


## malboyoo

Du coup candidature rejetée ? ::huh::

----------


## Ravine

Meuh non. Si on filtrait les joueurs avec des noms de persos ridicules, la guilde serait vide






(comme dans la video de fadox)

----------


## cailloux

> Depuis tout ce temps que tu joues cailloux, c'est ton 1er perso en Merciless ?! Ah ben c'est champagne ça.  Prochaine étape : les maps ! Eheh ..


Depuis la MAJ je voulais dire, mais c'est vrai que j'arrive rarement en mercyless : envie de tester d'autres builds. (là j'en refais encore un autre avec masse 2 mains, celestial punishment et flame dash)

----------


## Safo

Ca me brancherait bien une invite dans la guilde cpc s'il reste de la place ... depuis le temps.
IGN belnara

Merci  ::):

----------


## Khamshinn

C'est vrai que ça me brancherait aussi une invitation dans la guilde cpc, moi aussi. Je suis depuis un bail ce topic sans rien dire, mais en vrai je suis cool. :D
IGN : Astakan (Tempest lvl 70 pour l'instant)

Merci d'avance et bon jeu à tous !  ::):

----------


## Safo

J'ai collé Vaal cyclone sous increase duration + life on hit +  life leech sur ma ranger eva/dodge dual wield / wild strike en tant que panic button ... du bonheur en barre  ::o: 
Déjà parce que Vaal Cyclone c'est énorme (paye ton aspiro à mob) mais qu'en plus d'avoir un DPS correct, ca cc (soft cc si l'on peut dire) et que ca leech de dingue via les gems qui vont bien sur un build AS physique via double Dreamfeather. Bref, mon taux de survabilité vient de grimper en fleche sur les pack bien gras augmentant le risque que des tatanes percent mon évasion et mon esquive.

Et si vraiment c'est un groupe de mobs immondes, Vaal Grace en sus juste avant Vaal cyclone pour atteindre le cap de 75% de dodge.

Sous increase duration les deux durent plus de  sec (10 et 11.5 de mémoire).

Bref, je suis joie car en plus d'avoir une sorte d'invulnerabilité temporaire (toutes proportions gardées), c'est aussi la première fois que je trouve une réelle utilité aux Vaal gems (hors vaal clarity/discipline éventuellement).

----------


## Montigny

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi en passant de cruel à merciless mes resists ont changées (sans que je change d'équipement) ? Mon resist chaos est passé en négatif et les autres ont été réduits de moitié à peu près....

----------


## Wannamama

> Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi en passant de cruel à merciless mes resists ont changées (sans que je change d'équipement) ? Mon resist chaos est passé en négatif et les autres ont été réduits de moitié à peu près....


Tu as une pénalité de -20% à toutes les résistances en Cruel et de -60% en Merciless.

----------


## Montigny

> Tu as une pénalité de -20% à toutes les résistances en Cruel et de -60% en Merciless.


Ha ok...merci

----------


## Nibouchon

C'est possible d'avoir une invite de guilde CPC ? :D
Nom : *NibelMAD*

Merci !

----------


## Safo

Quelqu'un aurait une paire d'Hyaon's Fury en Warband? Ou même une seule.

Histoire de faire de tests. Je rends les items dans la journée même  ::): 

Merci!!

----------


## CaMarchePas

Pour les mauvais qui tentent de slot 4 rouge des bottes dex/int, un outil indispensable...

http://siveran.github.io/calc.html

Ça donne les chances par chroms et par craft vorici (at least 1-2-3 d'une couleur) ainsi que le coût moyen et le coût par recette (si vous ne les avez pas en tête).

Donc non, claquer 300 chroms sur des bottes dex/int pour obtenir 4 rouge, ce n'est pas "anormal" ni "malchanceux". (les chances d'avoir une couleur sont en rapport avec les caracs requises)

----------


## fadox

> Pour les mauvais qui tentent de slot 4 rouge des bottes dex/int, un outil indispensable...
> 
> http://siveran.github.io/calc.html
> 
> Ça donne les chances par chroms et par craft vorici (at least 1-2-3 d'une couleur) ainsi que le coût moyen et le coût par recette (si vous ne les avez pas en tête).
> 
> Donc non, claquer 300 chroms sur des bottes dex/int pour obtenir 4 rouge, ce n'est pas "anormal" ni "malchanceux". (les chances d'avoir une couleur sont en rapport avec les caracs requises)


Je comprends mieux les 10ex et + demandés pour les alpha howl rrrb maintenant


 ::XD:: 

Avec 8 chroms (mais bon l'item est merdique..)

----------


## Bourrinopathe

3290 chro de moyenne, ça relève d’une violence certaine en effet  ::wacko:: 

Déjà que je galère avec mon appétit pour le rouge sur mon shadow matos eva…

----------


## Ravine

C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai une paire de gants Str/Dex pour pouvoir plus facilement roll RGGB pour mes traps, au lieu d'une paire pure Str (ca et le fait que j'avais besoin du roll de Dex dessus)



Sinon serieusement, vous n'etiez pas au courant de differents poids en fonction des caracteristiques de base? C'est de la que vient le nom "off colour", parce qu'ils ne sont pas de la couleur des stats de l'objet.

----------


## Safo

On a des infos quelques part sur le drop rate des divination cards?
En un run Daresso j'ai choppé 6 King's blade du coup je me demandais si c'était juste un coup de "chance" (entre guilletmets vu ce que donne ce set de cartes) ou pas.

En d'autres termes, les set de "grosses" cartes sont farmables "aiséments" (the wind, the pact, the brittle emperor etc) ou c'est la croix et la bannière comme pour tenter de drop un unique en particulier?

----------


## Ravine

Toutes les reponses a tes questions sont la https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1386501

----------


## Safo

Merci bien, je vais lire ca consciencieusement sur mes heures de boulot  ::ninja::

----------


## Ravine

On a pas de chiffres en dur, mais les drop rates sont fonction des objets affectes (avec certaines raretes ajustees en fonction de restrictions. Genre Atziri). On a malheureusement pas plus d'infos que ca.

----------


## Safo

Je galère pas mal sur l'itemisation de ma sorc Shock nova crit.
Hier j'ai chopé un Pledge of Hand (148%) et j'étais "omg omg omg" ca va envoyer du lourd.
Mais en fait je perds en dps (4L pour le moment, donc 5L via la gemme de support).

Je n'arrive pas à trouver mieux que mon dual Moonsorrow actuel (toutes deux quasi perfect à 2-3% près).

Hors rares (il y a d'excellentes baguettes/dagues rares) qui peuvent etre meilleurs que les uniques, actuellement j'hésite avec:

*Setup 1:*
Double Moonsorrow: 172% increased spell damage (lightning damage inclus) / 20% increased cast speed
Shock nova dans les voidbringer dans ce cas pour le +1 niveau des gems en attendant d'avoir un 5L sur mon armure.
Link: Shock nova, echo, cast speed, added lightning damage.

*Setup 2:*
Pledge of hands: 148% increased spell damage
4L + spell echo pour le moment pour shock nova: shock nova + cast speed + added lightning + lightning pene + echo

*Setup 3* (pas encore essayer car je n'ai pas de Divinarius):
Divinarius + shield es/life avec spell crit: 230% increased spell crit / 70% increased spell damage / 10% up du radius de shock nova en bonus
Shock nova dans les voidbringers comme pour le setup 1.

Niveau DPS, le setup 1 est de loin supérieur au setup 2. De 1000-1500 de dps environ.
Avec un 5L, j'imagine donc que leur DPS sera qusi le meme.

Du coup je me dis que le mieux est sans doute de vendre le Pledge of Hands histoire de gagner un ptit paquet d'ex vu que le double Moonsorrow fait pareil, voir mieux, pour beaucoup beaucoup moins cher.

Aucune idée pour le setup 3 sinon par contre. Si quelqu'un a un Divinarius (warbands), je testerais bien 15 miinutes en jeu pour voir si ca vaut le cout d'en chopper un.

A ce propos ca me fait rebondir sur une autre question: à quel % de crit vous arretez d'investir dans cette stat? J'ai 55% de crit sur shock nova actuellement (Moonsorrow x2), du coup j'ai un peu peur que Divinarius soit "overkill" avec ses 230% de spell crit (Divinarius + bouclier crit).

Au secours!!!!  ::P:

----------


## Drup

L'interet majeur du pledge of hand, c'est tout de même d'avoir un 7L.

----------


## Safo

> L'interet majeur du pledge of hand, c'est tout de même d'avoir un 7L.


Ben ouai mais à quoi bon avoir un 7L si ca n'augmente pas ton DPS?

En 6L c'est le meme chose que les Moonsorrows. En 7L ceci dit, ca augmentera mon dps je pense. Mais comme en 7L je pense avoir des soucis de mana, il faudra sans doute que je calle une mana leech sur le dernier slot. Du coup ca revient encore une fois au DPS des moonsorrows.

En plus de cela, mon DPS avec les moonsorrows est équivalent à celui de PoH alors que shock nova n'est que dans un simple 4L (voidbringers).
Du coup si je le passe sur un 5L via mon armure, j'imagine que ca sera encore kiffkiff entre 5L via Moonsorrows et 6/7L via Pledge of Hands.

J'oublie une donnée ou du coup le Pledge of Hand semble etre de la grosse artillerie ostentatoire?

----------


## Ravine

L'interet d'un 7L c'est d'augmenter ton DPS par des trucs qui ne vont pas *forcement* apparaitre sur le tooltip. Se baser uniquement la dessus c'est nul, et j'aime a rire sous cape de ceux qui ne considerent que ces chiffres. il y'a meme un terme pour ca: les tooltip warriors. On en a quelques uns par ici, c'est toujours rigolo de voir de gros chiffres, mais ca ne prends jamais en compte les status ailments et autres bonus de degats.

Quelques exemples;
*Hypothermia* : le 30% more n'apparait pas dans le tooltip, mais si tu freeze/chill, ca fait une grosse difference. Un Three Dragon qui freeze au lieu de Shock, et c'est un 30% more qui vient se caler dans ton spell, et qui n'apparait pas sur le Tooltip directement.
*Innervate* : 15-20% de shock chance en plus aux niveaux 11+, et le gain de Onslaught sur un shock kill. Le shock, c'est 50% increased damage de toutes les sources pour qui est shock. Pas sur le tooltip, gros boost. Onslaught c'est 20% increased Attack Speed, Cast Speed, et Move speed pendant la duree du buff. Fwooooosh.
*Ice Bite*: 50% de chances de gagner une Frenzy Charge sur un Shatter kill. Ca monte tres vite, et chaque Frenzy Charge c'est 4% more Damage. Pas directement sur le Tooltip, mais tu commences a voir le truc.
*Iron Will*: lui apparaitra directement dans le tooltip, donc c'est plus direct. Si tu as pas mal de force (au dela de 200 par exemple) c'est interessant: c'est 30-40% increased spell damage (au dela de 16+), et 1% increased Spell par tranche de 5 Str.

Tu peux aussi considerer Increased Critical Damage si tu as un bon % de crit chance. Le crit Multiplier viendra encore plus booster tes dommages.
my 2 cents

PS: Sur mon Doon Cuebiyari, j'ai que 3 slots, mais ca me fait un 4L avec un Iron Will lvl 30. Soit 58% increased spell damage de base, auquel vient se caler 160% d'increased, en provenance directe de mes 800 de force. Pouf. Grotouletipe.

----------


## Safo

> L'interet d'un 7L c'est d'augmenter ton DPS par des trucs qui ne vont pas *forcement* apparaitre sur le tooltip. Se baser uniquement la dessus c'est nul, et j'aime a rire sous cape de ceux qui ne considerent que ces chiffres. il y'a meme un terme pour ca: les tooltip warriors. On en a quelques uns par ici, c'est toujours rigolo de voir de gros chiffres, mais ca ne prends jamais en compte les status ailments et autres bonus de degats.
> 
> Quelques exemples;
> *Hypothermia* : le 30% more n'apparait pas dans le tooltip, mais si tu freeze/chill, ca fait une grosse difference. Un Three Dragon qui freeze au lieu de Shock, et c'est un 30% more qui vient se caler dans ton spell, et qui n'apparait pas sur le Tooltip directement.
> *Innervate* : 15-20% de shock chance en plus aux niveaux 11+, et le gain de Onslaught sur un shock kill. Le shock, c'est 50% increased damage de toutes les sources pour qui est shock. Pas sur le tooltip, gros boost. Onslaught c'est 20% increased Attack Speed, Cast Speed, et Move speed pendant la duree du buff. Fwooooosh.
> *Ice Bite*: 50% de chances de gagner une Frenzy Charge sur un Shatter kill. Ca monte tres vite, et chaque Frenzy Charge c'est 4% more Damage. Pas directement sur le Tooltip, mais tu commences a voir le truc.
> *Iron Will*: lui apparaitra directement dans le tooltip, donc c'est plus direct. Si tu as pas mal de force (au dela de 200 par exemple) c'est interessant: c'est 30-40% increased spell damage (au dela de 16+), et 1% increased Spell par tranche de 5 Str.
> 
> Tu peux aussi considerer Increased Critical Damage si tu as un bon % de crit chance. Le crit Multiplier viendra encore plus booster tes dommages.
> my 2 cents


Oui je vois.
Judicieuse remarque.
Mais du coup j'ai l'impression de tourner en rond.

Si je récapitule:
5L + Moonsorrow = meme dps que 6L Pledge of Hand (le 7 "L" étant une mana leech pour le moment).
Si je vire une gemme "DPS-tooltip" du PoH pour une "DPS-non tooltip" ca revient au meme non? Ca baisse le DPS tooltip pour l'augmenter derrière histoire de retrouver celui des Moonsorrow meme si ce n'est pas écrit noir sur blanc sur le DPS affiché.

Bref, je n'arrive pas à décoller du DPS "pallier" (tooltip ou non) des Moonsorrow avec le pledge of hand du fait des bonus intrinsèques à ces uniques.
Et j'ai l'impression de merder quelque part quand je lis partout à quel point le Pledge of Hand est "opé as fuck"  ::o: 

Je vais essayer de le passer 5L (6L donc) déjà et voir ce que ca donne. Voir meme 6L (7L) mais comme je n'ai encore jamais réussi cette opération depuis la CBT, je n'ai pas trop d'espoir  ::P: 

Sinon j'ai bien essayé innvervate et les Frenzy charges (via curse, Ice bite et meme blood dance) en comparant le DPS à base égale (full FC ou sous Onslaught). Donc ca c'est pris en compte dans mes conclusions.
Ce que je n'ai pas testé c'est Hyptermia.
Ca doit etre intéressant via Call of the brotherhood non?

----------


## Ravine

Typiquement, sur ton setup page precedente, il me semble que le lightning penetration n'apparait pas dans le tooltip. Dans les faits, c'est un enorme boost de dommages
http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Penetration

Donc meme si ton Pledge ne montre pas d'amelioration, tu fais bien plus mal que prevu (et si tu as conductivity derriere, c'est double peine, et il se prend la reduction de conductivity, PLUS la penetration de lightning pen).

----------


## Safo

Oui effectivement.
Mais donc tu penses que la péné dépasse les 1000-1200 de Dps brut?

----------


## Ravine

j'en sais rien mec, j'ai pas ton setup sous les yeux, et les chiffres qui vont avec :D

----------


## Safo

Je ne l'ai pas non plus. Et de mémoire je préfère ne pas balancer plus de chiffres qui preteraient plus à confusion qu'autre chose.

Au final, à force de réfléchir autour de ces deux uniques, mon build et vos réactions, je pense que c’est assez simple : mon perso/build n’est pas prêt pour équiper Pledge of Hand.
Pour le moment il vaut mieux rester sur le double Moonsorrow, atteindre le 6 ou le 7L sur le PoH en attendant (puis y mettre péné/hypothermia ou autre), aller prendre les quelques nodes qui vont bien pour pouvoir caller Herald of Thunder, clarity ET Wrath (Wrath que je ne peux pas/pourrais pas mettre avec les Moonsorrow) puis une paire de nodes mana pour assumer le cout en mana du Pledge of Hand 6/7L sans avoir besoin de mana leech.
Théoriquement c’est comme ca que PoH devrait briller et monter mon Dps.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ou sinon tu vas taper un boss que tu ne tues pas en 5 secondes, et tu compares le temps pour le tuer avec chaque version si t'es pas convaincu.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Au détour d’une MàJ post-Windows 10, je découvre qu’*une nouvelle version du Skill Tree Planner est dispo depuis 3 jours. (via GitHub)*

Avec more trucs and machins + correctifs. Toujours aussi pratique et rien n’a explosé dans mes builds.

----------


## Safo

Quelqu'un vend une Enlighten ici?
J'achete! Niveau 2 direct préférable  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Ah et sinon je confirme que la penetration n'entre pas en compte dans le calcul foireux du "DPS", j'ai teste ce matin. De la meme maniere que les curses n'entrent pas en compte non plus.

Donc pour revenir sur le sujet du Pledge vs Moonsorrow, et du DPS en general, il est primordial de tester pour pouvoir sentir ce qui tourne le mieux. C'est purement subjectif, mais a l'usage, c'est ca qui compte.

- Avoir un plus gros cast speed va te permettre d'eviter plus facilement de te defoncer sur du reflect (compare a un gros hit degueulasse non prevu en slow cast / crit - plein de petits hits vont etre moins dangereux a gerer et te donner un peu plus de temps pour reagir).
- En revanche, un enorme alpha strike va t'eviter de te charger douzemilles Corrupted Blood sur la tronche, alors qu'un super cast speed va vite te manger l'hp pool (attention au vulnerability curse. Ca pique ces choses la).
- Ton mana cost et ton mana sustain vont etre aussi tres importants. Si tu ne peux pas tenir ton mana burn, tu seras moins efficace en general (pauses pour recharger la mana), ou tu devras compter plus sur tes mana potions. Le bon cote, c'est que ca peut te faire des utility flask a effet prolonge si tu peux maintenir un sustain en potion + casting.

Sinon, est ce que vous pensez que ca vaut le coup que je me fende d'un guide sur mon build Blood Magic/Flame Surge et ses amis?

----------


## CaMarchePas

La pénétration ne peut pas être dans le tooltip puisque le gain de dégâts dépend de la résistance du monstre... Si tu pénètres 5% de résist feu sur un mob qui a 95% résist feu, tu doubles tes dégâts, s'il avait 75% de base tu ne gagnes que 25% de dégâts. 

Idem pour les boosts de dégâts via tout ce qui affecte l'ennemi et pas le perso directement : si tu prends le casque de doedre, les dégâts seront différents selon le nombre de curses sur la cible, le tooltip ne sera jamais changé du coup.

----------


## Ravine

Le tooltip ne prend pas en compte la cible quoi qu'il arrive, donc ils pourraient juste arreter de renseigner cette ligne "DPS" qui ne veut rien dire. Ou l'appeler autrement. Average Raw Damage Output Per Second (ARDOPS) par exemple. Ou aggreger comme ils le font sur la fiche de perso, et donner un Average Raw Damage Output Per Cast.

Et ajouter un Average consumed mana per second par exemple.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ou juste laisser tel quel mais corriger ce qui n'est pas pris en compte et devrait. DPS ce n'est pas faux, juste que c'est brut.

Rappels de liens déjà donnés mais comme ça vous oublierez pas et je tacherais de les mettre dans l'op plus tard :
-Warbands : liste des niveaux de warbands sur les maps, y'a une voix synthétique qui annonce les 4 dots donc non, vous n'entendez pas de voix (c'est un bot qui lit le /global 710 et remplie le site en fonction)
-Tempest : idem, liste des tempêtes sur les maps, manuel à priori
-PoE Affix : "remplace" poemods qui n'est plus à jour pour les mods d'items (ajouts/modifs de la 2.0)

----------


## narakis

Quelqu'un connait un site a jours qui montre quelles classes peux avoir quelles gemmes en quest reward/vendeur ?

 Je cherche iron will/faster projectile/added chaos damage.

 Je suis sur warband sinon, si quelqu'un en as trop en stock.

 (Mon perso est Tatyl)

 Level 67 et il me manque toujours des gemmes  ::|:

----------


## Orhin

http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Quest_Rewards
Normalement ça a été mis à jour.

----------


## Ravine

Mon petit moment de gloire d'hier soir

----------


## Zephy

> Mon petit moment de gloire d'hier soir 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/55c3...c1622b66c5.jpg


GéGé ! Tu as posté sur le mumble le screen , on l'a vu que bien plus tard :s

----------


## Zephy

[IMG][/IMG]

Au départ , une daresso 5L , je me suis dit très bien , et ensuite ... Greed 6L en 5 Fusing , normal ! :D

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Si t'as une nana, je pense que t'es cocu.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Si t'as une nana, je pense que t'es cocu.


Il a perdu sa femme au poker et s'est coincé la bite dans une porte de saloon, ensuite il a tenté la greffe mais y'a eu une infection et ses bourses sont tombées (littéralement). Il s'est alors tourné vers les ordres mais aucun dieu ne voulait lui donner d'amour. Il s'est depuis fortement tassé, une bosse a poussé sur son dos et il a mauvaise haleine.

L'amour est une chose disparue pour lui.

----------


## Montigny

Question : Etant à cours d'orb alteration , je ramasse tous les objets magiques et rares que je trouve. Seulement , j'aimerais savoir s'il y a moyen de voir quel objet magique donne des alteration shard et non des fragments scrolls (ça m'éviterait de gaspiller des scrolls justement...).. A moins qu'il y ai une autre manière plus rapide (sans passer le channel trade) ? ...

----------


## doomeer

Ce sont les propriétés magiques de l'item qui définissent s'il va se vendre pour des fragments de wisdom, alt ou alch. Donc il faudra de toute façon identifier.

----------


## Flibustier

Tout est expliqué là. http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Vendor_recipe_system

----------


## Montigny

ok merci.

----------


## Zephy

> Il a perdu sa femme au poker et s'est coincé la bite dans une porte de saloon, ensuite il a tenté la greffe mais y'a eu une infection et ses bourses sont tombées (littéralement). Il s'est alors tourné vers les ordres mais aucun dieu ne voulait lui donner d'amour. Il s'est depuis fortement tassé, une bosse a poussé sur son dos et il a mauvaise haleine.
> 
> L'amour est une chose disparue pour lui.


Dixit celui qui a 6L un voltaxic en quelques fusing  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Dixit celui qui a 6L un voltaxic en quelques fusing


En quelques centaines ! Bon pas 2000, mais j'ai pas deux 6L au marchand moi !

----------


## Zephy

> En quelques centaines ! Bon pas 2000, mais j'ai pas deux 6L au marchand moi !


Pour info , c'etait 2 6L drop sur map , et en deux heures  ::):

----------


## Safo

Je vais arrêter de lire ce thread je pense. Et même couper le chat guilde une fois en jeu  ::o: 
L'un comme l'autre c'est que du linking puant de 6L fait en 2 jewellers et 4 fusings  ::P: 

En trouzmille jewellers et fusings, impossible ne serait ce que de 6S mon pledge of hand, Carcass Jack, Hyrre's Ire et Oro's sacrifice.

D'ailleurs la Carcass Jack et la Hyrre's Ire ne sont que 4L meme  ::cry::

----------


## pangolinou

T'inquiète j'ai pété ptet plus de 300 jewelers pour avoir 6 sock sur un lioneye's glare, au final j'ai du reprendre des jewelers chez le marchand pour avoir au moins 5 socks...

----------


## Safo

Ouch  ::(: 

J'envisage de plus en plus d'arreter de jouer à la loterie et juste emmagasiner les Jewelers/fusings pour "craft" les sockets et links directement.
C'est une ruine mais bon, au moins ca marche sur  ::P:

----------


## Ifit

Les 6L c'est la merde mais pas pour tout le monde. 
Sur la league Warband Memech en est à son 3eme 6L en 300 fusings ( + un drop de 6L).
Perso j'en suis à plus de 1000 fusing sur mon voll protector et toujours pas de 6L  ::unsure:: 
Ce jeu est une pute  ::P:

----------


## Drup

> C'est une ruine mais bon, au moins ca marche sur



En fait, statistiquement, c'est a peine plus que la moyenne, donc c'est competitif en terme de prix.

C'est mieux d’être mouleux, c'est sur, mais bon, faut connaitre ses forces. Moi j'essaye même pas.

----------


## Mad-T

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je compatis, et je m'inscris au club des non mouleux ^^

Toujours pas fait un 6l en 5 leagues. => check
Dépenser 800 jewels pour ne pas réussir à 6 socks => check (en HC...)
Dépenser 600 fuse pour ENFIN 5l une chest => check

Idem pour les gemmes corrompues : j'ai du avoir deux level 21, et une gemme Q23 en ptet 40-50 essais...

Bref, RNGesus can be a bitch, sometimes...
Maintenant, si je veux un truc variable, j’achète direct, et pis c'est tout

----------


## archeododo

Salut a tous,

Bon voila je suis vert, je me suis fait pirater mon compte aujourd'hui. J'étais en plein grind sur The dried lake, quand le jeu m'a foutus dehors et impossible de me reco. Je change de pass, je reviens et la je constate que mon inventaire a été pillé... Tous ce qui avait de la valeur a disparus (orb, spell avec qualité), 1 mois et demi de grind foutus en l'air.

J'ai contacté le support, qui compatis mais ne peut rien pour moi. Visiblement c'est un chinois qui a fait le coup.

Je n'était pas bien riche, mais ca casse le moral. Du coup j'hésite a y retourner.

Bon, voila, désoler, fallais que j'en parle... Je ne vous embête plus  ::):

----------


## Mad-T

> Salut a tous,
> 
> Bon voila je suis vert, je me suis fait pirater mon compte aujourd'hui. J'étais en plein grind sur The dried lake, quand le jeu m'a foutus dehors et impossible de me reco. Je change de pass, je reviens et la je constate que mon inventaire a été pillé... Tous ce qui avait de la valeur a disparus (orb, spell avec qualité), 1 mois et demi de grind foutus en l'air.
> 
> J'ai contacté le support, qui compatis mais ne peut rien pour moi. Visiblement c'est un chinois qui a fait le coup.
> 
> Je n'était pas bien riche, mais ca casse le moral. Du coup j'hésite a y retourner.
> 
> Bon, voila, désoler, fallais que j'en parle... Je ne vous embête plus


ERF ! Là je compatis à mort.
Tu joues en warband ?

----------


## archeododo

oui en warband, d'ailleur c'est le seul qui a été pillé, Standard et HC n'on pas été touchés.

Ce qui est frustrant, c'est que je ne vois pas d'ou provient la brêche. J'ai scanné mon ordi 2 fois avec deux logiciels et tous semble claire, j'ai des mots de passe differents pour chaque site ou je suis inscrit, pour me souvenir je note tous dans un calepin, et visiblement j'ai pas d'espion chinois a la maison.
Par contre j'avais l'option d'enregistrement des logs dans la page d'acceuil (en fait je ne savait pas qu'il gardait en mémoire le pass, je pensais que c'était juste le mail et le serveur), le truc que je ne fait nul part ailleur.

Bon après, j'ai pas perdus grand chose: 25 chaos, a peut prêt autant de d'alchemy, 3 regal, 3 vaal, 3 gemcutter, une grosse centaine de chromatique, plus le reste... Ils n'ont pas touchés au uniques, ni aux armourer/whetstone/Glassblower. Au dela de la perte seche, c'est plus la flippe que cela ne recommence qui ne me file pas envis d'y retourné (même si j'ai tous changé : pass, etc...). C'est la 1er fois que cela m'arrive, et ca fait bizarre comme impression.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Change tes logins de boite mail aussi. Et si ton mot de passe était un peu "simple", mets en un très complexe (genre "tamereenslipdevantlepresudu63" c'est plus dur à péter que "ducon" )

----------


## Amoilesmobs

@archeododo :  ::sad::  ... un chinois. Ben tiens ..
J'imagine que t'as moyennement envie de sourire mais moquons nous un peu de cette engeance, ça soulage.



En passant petite dédicace aux HC boys, ( je suis en mode "je fais ouatmille trucs en même temps que je joue", dont boulot à rendre toussa .. donc le HC je passe pour le moment, même si j'ai bien envie maintenant que je connais le parcours .. bref) :

----------


## archeododo

> Change tes logins de boite mail aussi. Et si ton mot de passe était un peu "simple", mets en un très complexe (genre "tamereenslipdevantlepresudu63" c'est plus dur à péter que "ducon" )


Oui, j'ai fait ca hier. Ce matin j'ai tous nettoyé encore une fois et refais un changement de Pass sur e-mail et Path of exile.




> @archeododo :  ... un chinois. Ben tiens ..
> J'imagine que t'as moyennement envie de sourire mais moquons nous un peu de cette engeance, ça soulage.


Depuis hier, j'ai bien dormis, je relativise et puis si j'ai envis de rire un bon coup, merci pour la video  :;): 

Du coup j'y retourne, par ce que le grind c'est plus fort que moi. Et puis y'a cette robe de mage 6 slot (non/mal linké) qui demande que les fusing que j'ai perdus hier  ::P:

----------


## Safo

Ah merde, pas cool pour toi archedodo  ::(: 
Si jamais tu veux un coup de main via du stuff (rares/uniques etc) ou des currency, pm moi in game. Je ne suis pas bien riche mais je trouverais surement moyen de te passer quelques trucs.

Sinon petite question au niveau des Vaal gems.
Vous en utilisez? Si oui sur quel setup?
La majorité sont franchement moyennes je trouve. 

Les seuls que je trouve intéressantes sont les suivantes:

Utilitaire:
- Vaal clarity
- Vaal discipline
- Vaal grace

Dps:
- Vaal haste
- Vaal cyclone
- Vaal Storm Call
- Vaal double strike

Mention spéciale pour Storm Call qui donne un boost énorme à ma sorc shock nova via 5 sec pendant lesquelles j'ai l'impression d'etre un storm herald  ::o: 
Très sympa pour bursté les boss de maps et les rares/champions bien dodus.

----------


## Flibustier

Tu as du te faire pirater en allant sur un site genre poex, ces faux sites chinois de pseudo cotation des monnaies. Je sais que mon antivirus (payant) en bloque quelques uns...
Vu que le login/pass est le même que le site pathofexile et que Firefox ne crypte pas les mots de passe enregistrés de façon sure... C'est une des raisons qui me réjouit d'avoir PoE sous Steam. Impossible d'avoir une autre instance sur une autre IP qui te pirate ton compte.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Pour les Vaals gems, c'est sur que toutes ne sont pas intéressantes ! Mais j'en rajouterais plusieurs dans ta liste :

- Vaal Summon Skeleton : très utile sur un certain nombre de build pour noyer les boss sous le nombre et créer une super diversion le temps de les défoncer.

- Vaal Ice Nova : si t'es sur un build AoE elem, c'est un must ! Je l'utilise avec un support Increase AoE et c'est une super skill de nettoyage de groupe compact comme les box (qui sont nettoyées instantanément).

- Vaal Reave : presque obligatoire avec un build Reave pour le bonus de 8 stacks qui peuvent perdurer après sur le Reave classique.

- Vaal Spark + GMP : Nettoie une pièce en deux-deux et tue ton écran par la même occasion !

- Vaal Molten Shell : potentiellement sympa pour un CàC et ya même un build perma Vaal Molten Shell qui existait avant (je ne sais pas s'il est toujours valide)

Voilà ce que je peux ajouter... les autres je ne les connais pas trop.

----------


## Ravine

A noter que Molten Shell et Vaal Molten Shell se remplacent mutuellement si vous activez l'un apres l'autre. J'ai eu l'occasion de le tester en declenchant VMS, puis en ayant mon MS sur CWDT qui est venu apres. Pouf, apu Vaal Molten Shell, try again.

----------


## archeododo

> Tu as du te faire pirater en allant sur un site genre poex, ces faux sites chinois de pseudo cotation des monnaies. Je sais que mon antivirus (payant) en bloque quelques uns...
> Vu que le login/pass est le même que le site pathofexile et que Firefox ne crypte pas les mots de passe enregistrés de façon sure... C'est une des raisons qui me réjouit d'avoir PoE sous Steam. Impossible d'avoir une autre instance sur une autre IP qui te pirate ton compte.


Le seul site ou j'ai été faire un tour c'est PoE.trade pour chercher du matos (mais il ne demande aucun mot de pass). En fait j'hésite a faire la relation entre le piratage et mes 3 achat d'hier, j'ai un compte PoE depuis 2013 et j'ai jamais eu de problèmes avant (même si je jouais de manière épisodique uniquement en standard et sans jamais avoir dépassé la difficulté normal). Pour steam, je vais voir, j'hésite toujours a lié mes jeux avec steam par peur de problème justement.




> Ah merde, pas cool pour toi archedodo 
> Si jamais tu veux un coup de main via du stuff (rares/uniques etc) ou des currency, pm moi in game. Je ne suis pas bien riche mais je trouverais surement moyen de te passer quelques trucs.
> 
> Sinon petite question au niveau des Vaal gems.
> Vous en utilisez? Si oui sur quel setup?
> La majorité sont franchement moyennes je trouve. 
> 
> Les seuls que je trouve intéressantes sont les suivantes:
> 
> ...


Merci, pour la proposition, je pense pouvoir y arriver sans aide. J'ai juste perdus mes orbs et quelques gems, le reste du matos n'as pas été touché (heureusement sinon je crois que j'aurais vraiment pété un cable).

Pour les vaal gems, avec ma Wich LvL 69, j'utilise Vaal arc avec Added Light. dmg et Light. penetration, avec 37 souls requis elle est vite chargée et ca déboise pas mal je trouve.

----------


## Safo

> - Vaal Summon Skeleton : très utile sur un certain nombre de build pour noyer les boss sous le nombre et créer une super diversion le temps de les défoncer.
> 
> - Vaal Ice Nova : si t'es sur un build AoE elem, c'est un must ! Je l'utilise avec un support Increase AoE et c'est une super skill de nettoyage de groupe compact comme les box (qui sont nettoyées instantanément).
> 
> - Vaal Reave : presque obligatoire avec un build Reave pour le bonus de 8 stacks qui peuvent perdurer après sur le Reave classique.
> 
> - Vaal Spark + GMP : Nettoie une pièce en deux-deux et tue ton écran par la même occasion !
> 
> - Vaal Molten Shell : potentiellement sympa pour un CàC et ya même un build perma Vaal Molten Shell qui existait avant (je ne sais pas s'il est toujours valide)


Merci pour ton retour, je suis bien intéressé par Vaal summon skeleton et Vaal spark avec GMP que je ne connais pas bien  ::o: 

Vaal Reave c'est pas mal mais effectivement, sur un build Reave uniquement. J'avais tenté avec un build dual wield wild strike et ca n'a aucun intéret (en terme de dps du coup), surtout face un Vaal cyclone.

Vaal Ice Nova j'ai tenté aussi mais je n'ai pas trouvé ca folichon. 

Et sinon Vaal moten shell m'intéressait sur le papier pour mon build flicker oro's sacrifice mais au final je l'ai laissé tombé (casse trop le rythme, apporte peu d'armure et le burst dps (meme en full feu) n'est pas dingue.






> Pour les vaal gems, avec ma Wich LvL 69, j'utilise Vaal arc avec Added Light. dmg et Light. penetration, avec 37 souls requis elle est vite chargée et ca déboise pas mal je trouve.


Tente Storm call avec added lightning et increase duration à l'occasion. Tu vas voir ca déboite bien.
J'ai switch d'Arc à Storm Call donc je parle en connaissance de cause  ::P: 
Avec un slot de plus, mettre innervate est bien fun sinon, ca te calle un bon buff pendant quasi 10 secondes en sus.

----------


## cailloux

> Ah merde, pas cool pour toi archedodo 
> Si jamais tu veux un coup de main via du stuff (rares/uniques etc) ou des currency, pm moi in game. Je ne suis pas bien riche mais je trouverais surement moyen de te passer quelques trucs.
> 
> Sinon petite question au niveau des Vaal gems.
> Vous en utilisez? Si oui sur quel setup?
> La majorité sont franchement moyennes je trouve. 
> 
> Les seuls que je trouve intéressantes sont les suivantes:
> 
> ...


Vall molten shell face à un boss cyclone c'est assez fun. Vall reave j'avais bien aimé pour augmenter direct le reave au max (et garder la distance si on arrive à micro gérer au poi mais pas facile.

Question : sur le dual wielding avec dual strike :
quand on prends une node :+15% with one handed melee weapon : il se passe quoi ?
idem pour la node : galvannic hammer ( qui augmente les crits des marteaux : les deux s'additionnent ?)


Edit : Punaise je viens de me rendre compte d'un truc : herald of ash étant un spell (les autres heralds sont des casts donc ça marche pas) les affixes "add 8-17 cold damage" sont inclus dedans... C'est à l'impact ou à l'explosion ?

TIens encore une question : ça se loote des jewels blanc ? j'en ai jamais vu mais c'est pas facile à voir.

----------


## CaMarchePas

J'ai pas encore amené ma ranger au niveau pour utiliser voltaxic (me manque plus qu'un  ::P:  ) que j'ai une idée de builds à vous soumettre pour le prochain reroll : scion Righteous Fire (RF) + Flame Surge (FS) + Three dragons (3D) 

En plus détaillé :Scion : commence avec des nodes regen life (trois 0.4% et une +1% et un seul point avant pour +10life/5str), aussi avec des noes increase AoE (12% et un seul point avant pour regen mana/+5int) et en bonus 3 jewel slot à côté si besoin, plein de nodes fasts cast pas loin si besoin, pas loin de la grosse roue à vie, et une place centrale qui permet de partir un peu dans toutes les directionsRF+FS : combo classique, RF enflamme, FS profite du more spell damage de RF ET du more damage si l'ennemi brule (60% et 50% more)3D : le feu shock au lieu de brûler. RF ne brûle pas, c'est un débuff qui enflamme, il n'est pas affecté. FS ne peut pas brûler (can't ignite) mais ça n'empêche en rien la mécanique de 3D donc FS peut shock (FS a 6% de crit et ça peut être boosté par des supports)3D (bis) : de la même manière, si les crits sont fréquents on peut aussi envisager de freeze les cibles en rajoutant du lightning, du coup un ptit Herald of Thunder ! De la même manière que pour FS, l'aoe de HoT ne peut pas shock, mais rien ne l'empêche de freeze !HoT : si on utilise HoT on peut rajouter une Curse on Hit dans le build, qui ira très bien avec le reste puisque pbAoE pour RF et HoT et FS est au contact aussiTant qu'à en foutre partout, et à jouer max AoE, je rajouterais même ma vaal skill préférée : Vaal Storm Call pour foutre encore plus d'éclairs qui vont gelerA voir si Elemental Equilibrium est utile ou pas. RF étant un débuff, il ne l'applique pas aux cibles (la skill ne "hit" pas). HoT et Vaal storm call l'appliquerait pour réduire la résist feu mais FS boosterait la résist feu et le bonus de HoT serait réduit, à voir.
Niveau stuff : 
Three dragons pour le mélange des status élémentaires, et il donne 26-30% résist all ce qui est toujours bonRise of the Phoenix est mandatoire pour la résist max au feuj'ai une dague +3 feu / 60% global crit inné / 60% spell crit crafté / 20% spell damage, lvl68 mais qui aura bien sa place je pense, que ce soit pour RF+ConC+IncAoE ou pour Purity of Fire + Vitality + Empower (à voir à combien monte la résistance au feu, ça peut faire gagner pas mal de points, surtout qu'on n'a plus inner force qui faisait monter la note)si les crits sont assez fréquents on peut prendre des flasks Surgeon, dont une Ruby pour passer 100% resist feu et profiter de la régen de viegants/bottes peuvent être là pour combler les résist ou des uniques à spell crits (bottes mutewind, gants voidbringer/maligaro... même les noveaux doryani pour le shock chance et le +spell damage) Les bloods dances pour du MORE damage via frenzy charge ça peut le faire aussi  ::P: Le doon bidule est sans doute très bien mais pas dans l'optique de booster un peu les crits
Niveau gemmes :
[RF+inc aoe+conc effect] (+ empower si pas dans dague ?)[FS+fast cast+spell echo+increase critical chance] + fire penetration(5L) + ? (6L) Ice Bite pourrait s'avérer sympa si ça proc assez (+elec => freeze => kill freeze = frenzy charges, et la gemme en Q20 donne 10% de freeze)[HoT+CoH+flammability] (+ une autre curse genre vulnerability/Elemental weakness si amulette +1 ou +blind pour défense ou TC pour défense et flammability en manuel ? )[Vaal storm call + spell echo + inc aoe + inc duration][purity of fire + vitality], empower ou pas, dans la dague ou pas, et vitality devrait sauter à la finy'a la place pour d'autres gemmes genre un golem

Vais réfléchir à un arbre ce soir !  ::P:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

*@archeododo* : Vraiment navré pour le pillage de ton compte. C’est toujours rageant de savoir qu’on est gentiment rentré chez toi pour vider ton frigo comme des gros dégueulasses.
Si je me souviens bien il y a une alerte provenant de GGG lorsque ton compte repère un accès provenant d’une autre IP que la tienne. Tu as eu ça dans tes mails ?

Quoiqu’il en soit, je te conseille aussi un mot de passe solide. Soit à ouatemille caractères comme le truc proposé par ÇaMarchePas ou un bazar avec caractères spéciaux.

Je repropose *Keepass* qui est à la fois un générateur de mots de passe affreusement tordus et un trousseau de clés très pratique (qu’on a intérêt à bien sécuriser, évidemment). Il y a aussi une version Android au besoin.
L’accès au programme peut être sécurisé par un fichier que tu mettras sur ta machine ou une clé USB par ex, en combinaison avec mdp et/ou compte windows. Raisonnablement sécurisé comme engin.

Un exemple tordu : *Ti"'rbCvewz3^N5`mo* (soit plus de 110Bits)

J’ai déjà eu un mail me signalant une tentative d’accès depuis une IP inconnue (je n’avais pas utilisé de proxy) : direction changement de mot de passe illico. Pas de souci malgré de longues absences de ma part et des traces de ma présence sur PoE.trade et autres forums.

Si en plus ton compte est associé à une adresse email issue de ton nom de compte (ex: archeododo@gmail.com), ça sera encore plus facile de venir te casser les c….

Même si ça n’est pas du pay to win, on peut mettre des $$$ dans le PoE : mieux vaut éviter de laisser la porte ouverte en partant.

En tout cas, tu ne t’es tout de même pas fait saigner ton compte complètement. D’autres ont eu des intrusions plus violentes. Sécurise-nous ça et retourne péter du mob  :;): 

- - - Updated - - -




> Question : sur le dual wielding avec dual strike :
> quand on prends une node :+15% with one handed melee weapon : il se passe quoi ?


Sauf erreur, tous les bonus «one hand» s’appliquent en dual wielding, ce qui fait que ton dual strike prendra le +15% sur chaque arme avant le calcul de l’attaque du dual strike (qui compense l’utilisation jumelée par le damage multiplier).

----------


## Amoilesmobs

intéressant le build 3 Dragons CaMarchePas ! Je viens justement d'en acheter un !

Pour la skin ..  ::ninja:: 
^^



On te revoie quand Bourrino ?  ::P: 

De mon côté me voilà rendu au lvl88, j'ai jamais eu de perso aussi haut level. En général je craque avant sur un reroll.

Et c'est un mélée !  :Cafe1:  

 ::lol:: 
Moi qui faisait presque exclusivement Archer. Mouarf.
Où en suis-je vite fait :
Il me faut Lightning Coil ou la potion Taste of Hate pour mitiger les phys dmg Taken dû à l'Abyssus (plusieurs exalts chacun ...). Il est encore fragile le Staticticien. 
J'ai ma pool vie à 4k et des poussières. 
Dps 72K avec Hatred+HoT+Ice Golem -> 122K avec 3 Frenzy et 4 Power charges+ Fortify sur Whirling Blades. Bon burst.
Blood Rage tourne sans problème et je ne m'occupe pas des charges. 
Endurance = Daresso's Defiance
Frenzy = Blood Rage
Power = Assassin's Mark
Sans aucune Frenzy charges prises sur le Tree, enfin pas encore, c'est prévu. 3 en + ce serait bien. Le dps va encore faire un petit bond. 
Je pense passer en Dual Wield mais je suis pas sûr ... il me faudrait une dague de folie, parce que les masses Death's Hand ou Doryan'is Catalyst ne profiterons pas de mes nodes crit dagger :captainobvious:, à moins que je les _respect_ .. hmmm. 

Sinon, est-ce que vous voulez devenir riche ?? Voilà comment on fait :




> This is how Lightwoods and I made so much currency. Most of our currency did not come from Ubers.
> 
> +3 6L bows with 30% DOT
> 
> Take any iLVL 64 bow, preferably a cheap 6 link with MS or high APS.
> 
>     Roll single stat +2 bow gems
>     Add Cannot roll attack mods
>     Regal (safe cause the only prefix that can roll is +1 Gems)
> ...


Et ouais ! Et dépechez-vous parce que le marché va bientôt être inondé de ces petites merveilles ... Nerf inc ?  ::P: 
Sauce.



Qui a un Léo lvl8 en warbands ?  ::ninja::

----------


## CaMarchePas

Au début je me suis dis "oh putain les cons gg easy win" mais en fait non, c'est une très bonne combine, GG de l'avoir trouvée, mais elle ne permet qu'aux bourrins/riches de début de ligue d'être plus riches. Pas au commun des mortels de se faire des exalts en masse comme ils l'ont sans doute fait.

Je reprends leur technique : 
-arc blanc ilvl64 (nécessaire pour avoir le +2 bow)
-orbes d'altération jusqu'à avoir +2 bow seul
-crafter via *Catarina level 8 et en utilisant un exalt* le mod "cannot roll attack mod", on a donc un arc bleu avec deux mods, pas la place pour autre chose, faut le rendre rare
=> utiliser une régal, obligatoire
Si on roll un deuxième prefixe : bingo, il ne reste que le +1 gem de disponible (http://poeaffix.net/2h-bow.html#close en prefix d'arc non attaque y'a que +1/+2 bow et +1 gem)
Si on roll un deuxième suffixe : exalt.
Sauf qu'on peut roll un troisième suffixe : re-exalt et là on aura forcément un prefixe donc le fameux +1 gem

Une fois ça fait, on peut retirer le craft de Catarina (1 scour et Cat lvl7 qu'on a forcément vu qu'il l'a faut lvl8) et aller voir léo pour craft +30% dot (Leo lvl3).

Donc ça coûte entre 1 et 3 exalt à roll le +3, et un certain nombre d'alts selon la chance. 

Un arc 6L (warbands, non corrupt) ça coûte 2-3 exalts (sans savoir sur poe.trade s'ils sont ilvl64), l'exalt étant à 65+ chaos en ce moment...
Un arc +3 2-3 exalts aussi. 
Un +3 6L une douzaine d'exalts, actuellement (ça va baisser un peu donc).

Donc oui on peut se faire un peu de tunes tant est qu'on a des exalts de côté, mais si eux s'en sont fait c'est car ils ont pu avoir des tunes tôt. Réussir à 6L n'importe quelle armure unique utile (et y'en a des tas qui ne valent rien sans 5/6L) ça me semble aussi réalisable à mon niveau !  ::P: 

(mais gg quand même l'astuce pourtant simple pour le craft à coût sur)

Pour le bâton c'est encore plus "rapide" du coup mais ça coûte regal/scour en quantité non négligeable puis 2 ex multy mod + 5 blessed no cast mod + 1 ex no attack mod donc là aussi 3 ex déjà pour les crafts obligatoire. Le prix va baisser pour les +3 basiques en début de ligue, mais restera élevé pour du +3 avec des mods utiles à côté.

Je ne sais pas vous mais j'ai rarement un 6L et 3+ exalts les premières semaines de ligue ! (et encore moins les masters lvl8)  ::P:

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Pour les riches, pour devenir encore plus riches. 
Y a comme un écho, à la réalité, non ? 
Sinon je sais plus quel canard cherchait des gants Es avec des resists en Warbands, qu'il me fasse signe j'en ai avec double resists pas trop mal, si besoin.

----------


## doomeer

À propos de Catarina, la mienne était encore lvl 1 avec mon perso niveau 70 : je ne l’ai rencontrée qu’une fois ! Et lvl 1 ça veut dire pas de table de craft ni de daily  ::P:

----------


## Kekouse

_Increased Shockwave Totem damage by 10% at all levels.
_

GG GGG pour voir enfin que ce skill était à la limite de l'inutile. Ce buff est pour le moins salvateur.
Ne reste plus qu'a faire la même chose pour les skill DoT comme Poison Arrow et c'est bon.
:D

----------


## Tealyf

Attention, je débarque avec mes gros sabots et mes questions inutiles. 

Quelqu'un a surement déjà posé la question, et comme j'ai la flemme de tout relire, je prendrais pas mal les réponses du style "bouge ton derche et va voir page truc !"
Est-ce qu'il y a une guilde CPC sur PoE  ?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

_Increased Fire Nova Mine damage by 15% at all levels.
...
The rate at which Fire Nova Mine casts Fire Novas has been increased by 20%._

FNM : IWTB !  :Mellow2:

----------


## Ravine

> Attention, je débarque avec mes gros sabots et mes questions inutiles. 
> 
> Quelqu'un a surement déjà posé la question, et comme j'ai la flemme de tout relire, je prendrais pas mal les réponses du style "bouge ton derche et va voir page truc !"
> Est-ce qu'il y a une guilde CPC sur PoE  ?


Page 1, post 1. Bonne lecture.

----------


## Tealyf

> Page 1, post 1. Bonne lecture.


 :Facepalm: 

ça existe le trophée du plus gros boulet du forum ? non, bah faudra y songer 

Merci Ravine. J'devais pas avoir les yeux en faces de trous quand j'ai lu le premier post.

----------


## Ravine

On a un trophee collectif, c'est le droit de rentrer dans la guilde. Inutile de preciser que nous avons deja tous passe le test de bouletitude haut la main, et tu seras le bienvenu en regard de ton incroyable performance, qui impressionnera surement les plus aguerris d'entre nous dans cette discipline.  :^_^:

----------


## Tealyf

::XD:: 

Je pense que même Nelson Monfort est lui aussi très impressionné par mon triple loutz piqué bouléique. 
D'ailleurs le voilà qui arrive. Je reviens je vais donner une petite interview :

"Je tiens à remercier mes pères pour leur accueil au sein du clan. A priori, ça partait mal, mais dans un éclair de génie, j'ai réussi à placer cette figure d'anthologie que je leur dédie. Coin !"

----------


## Ravine

On va juste avoir besoin d'un nom de perso si tu n'en a pas deja donne, et CMP ou n'importe quel officier connecte pourra te rajouter.

----------


## Safo

> Dps 72K avec Hatred+HoT+Ice Golem -> 122K avec 3 Frenzy et 4 Power charges+ Fortify sur Whirling Blades. Bon burst.


Comment tu/vous faites pour avoir un DPS aussi élevé? Je vois ca souvent sur des guides mais jamais réussi à atteindre ca sur mes tooltips avec un stuff/build correct hormis dans le temps avec un build discharge (triple charges) qui montait à 180k.

----------


## Cooking Momo

Dites, j'ai quelques questions, et j'aimerais si possible un ou plusieurs avis éclairés:

J'ai un perso en tempest, templar Ice Crash avec staff, level 81. J'ai grosso modo 5.3k vie, un chouette baton 4L (450+ pDPS) et une armure 5L. J'utilise sur le 4L un ice crash pour buff (Ice crash + inc AOE + fortify + faster attacks), et sur le 5L mon main DPS (Ice crash + WED + Melee phy + Added fire + Life Leech)
Sur mon tree ( ici ) j'arrive à l'entrée du node crit staff, qui devrait logiquement rendre le build plus rigolo (et efficace), mais qui représente 5 niveaux post 80, donc pas mal de grind.
Avec Hatred + HoI j'arrive à 15k sur le tooltip, mais j'ai l'impression que je vais avoir du mal à augmenter ça, et que du coup je vais me heurter rapidement à un mur au niveau des maps.

Sachant que la plupart des builds ice crash + bâton partent du Marauder, et finissent à coup de Hegemony's Era, deux choses sur lesquelles je ne peux pas influer (le bâton représente peu ou prou 3 fois mon total de currencies), j'ai bien peur que mon cher Templar soit condamné à court terme.

Donc, je considère plusieurs options:
- l'abandon pur et simple du personnage sur une aire d'autoroute
- l'achat judicieux de pièces d'équipement pour pas trop cher, mais je n'ai aucune idée quoi cibler
- la reconversion, notamment en ça, par exemple ? Si vous avez d'autres idées, elles sont les bienvenues.

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières !

----------


## Tealyf

> On va juste avoir besoin d'un nom de perso si tu n'en a pas deja donne, et CMP ou n'importe quel officier connecte pourra te rajouter.


Oui bien sûr. Voilà : Tealyf (ranger, lvl 38) (et pour l'instant je n'ai qu'un seul perso donc ça va vite)

Merci  :;):

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Comment tu/vous faites pour avoir un DPS aussi élevé? Je vois ca souvent sur des guides mais jamais réussi à atteindre ca sur mes tooltips avec un stuff/build correct hormis dans le temps avec un build discharge (triple charges) qui montait à 180k.


Voilà l'arbre.
Les stats.
Dps avec Fortify ( Whirling blade+Fortify sur tous les packs )

Dps avec Onslaught (Daresso's Defiance)

Défense



Les gros traits du dps c'est du Crit/Dagger (un peu plus de 80% crit chance avec les power charges et le golem et les items) + Crit Multiplier, du Flat Phys dmg avec l'Abyssus + du Phys dmg converti en Lightning dmg avec des couches en plus derrière : 29% en + de Phys dmg converti en Lightning dmg ( Phys to Light gem -> elemental dmg ).
Le tout sous Blood Rage et finalement 4 _frenzy charges_ maintenant, 4 _power_, 3 _endurance_ (pour Immortal call). J'ai sacrifié un peu d'eva pour une frenzy en plus, je récupèrerai un node chez la ranger au lvl suivant.

Je suis en 5L (Static Strike+Multistrike+MPD+WED+ Phys to Lightning). 
Non pris en compte :
Atziri's Promise, ni Vaal Haste (+ Vaal Grace pour les boss) et les jewels (de la vie, de l'att speed, du phys dmg).
Gros burst mais sensible au _Phys dmg taken_. Pas loin du glass canon. Tuer avant d'être tuer.  ::P:  Sans Taste of Hate ou le Lightning Coil je risque de coincer pour les maps lvl78+, faut voir les affixes .. Elemental reflect, crit chance et crit multiplier, immune to curses, j'évite.

----------


## Ravine

"Elemental Reflect j'evite", sauf quand, lance a 100km/h, il fonce sur un mob jaune et se fait decouper par le reflect :D

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Je parlais des maps, cafteur.  :tired:  
 ::P: 
Entre nous elemental reflect hors map avec affixes j'en rencontre assez rarement, d'ailleurs j'y vais pas. Sauf genre dans les Zana maps quoi ... parfois inévitable, et au hasard. Mais ouais rarement, beaucoup moins que du phys reflect.
Mais quand j'en rencontre je le sens généralement passé.  ::ninja::  ... ça va finir par rentrer.
Le principe du build c'est d'être toujours en mouvement et de tuer avant d'être taper, le placement c'est traverser le pack 1 fois avec Whirling Blade, revenir en son sein (si j'ose), lâcher Abyssal, envoyer ... le dps. 
Risqué. Marrant !

----------


## Safo

Bah c'est impressionnant  ::o: 
Par moment j'ai l'impression de jouer à un autre HnS  ::o: 

Avec mon witch shock nova je trourne dans les 12k de dps et pourtant je balaie les maps 75-82 (niveau 84, 6L, herald of thunder + wrath + fire golem).
Du coup je ne comprends pas trop ce qui crée cette différence. Après c'est comparer du physique avec du magique ce qui n'est pas vraiment comparable mais meme, je vois un mec qui joue ice nova et monte à 133k par exemple.

Bref, je ne comprends pas.

----------


## Mad-T

> Dites, j'ai quelques questions, et j'aimerais si possible un ou plusieurs avis éclairés:
> 
> J'ai un perso en tempest, templar Ice Crash avec staff, level 81. J'ai grosso modo 5.3k vie, un chouette baton 4L (450+ pDPS) et une armure 5L. J'utilise sur le 4L un ice crash pour buff (Ice crash + inc AOE + fortify + faster attacks), et sur le 5L mon main DPS (Ice crash + WED + Melee phy + Added fire + Life Leech)
> Sur mon tree ( ici ) j'arrive à l'entrée du node crit staff, qui devrait logiquement rendre le build plus rigolo (et efficace), mais qui représente 5 niveaux post 80, donc pas mal de grind.
> Avec Hatred + HoI j'arrive à 15k sur le tooltip, mais j'ai l'impression que je vais avoir du mal à augmenter ça, et que du coup je vais me heurter rapidement à un mur au niveau des maps.
> 
> Sachant que la plupart des builds ice crash + bâton partent du Marauder, et finissent à coup de Hegemony's Era, deux choses sur lesquelles je ne peux pas influer (le bâton représente peu ou prou 3 fois mon total de currencies), j'ai bien peur que mon cher Templar soit condamné à court terme.
> 
> Donc, je considère plusieurs options:
> ...


Quelques retours en vrac :
Disembowelling à lui seul justifie le crit à mon humble avis, alors la roue de staff (qui est juste op...) bah clairement cela va booster ton dps

Quelques points à mon avis qui ne se justifient pas :
- un point pour 4% AOE et un point pour 8% elem qui font double jonction 
- pas fan de la roue martial expertise... 3pts
- je pense que tu as quelques nodes non prioritaires par rapport au crit (si tu dois / veux jouer crit of course) par exemple, les deux nodes elem en sortie de templar)
- les trois nodes à 10% increased melee dommage au même endroit sont très peu rentables imo, il y a bien mieux

Bref, je ferais plus cela : 
https://poebuilder.com/character/AAA...tFjhNxWK5epQ==

Là tu as les nodes crit staff, et 5 points restant à mettre, suivant tes envies, et suivant là où tu veux aller sur tes 5 points supplémentaires que tu envisages (86) :
- une herald / arctic armour de rab avec la roue sovereignity
- plus de dps elem avec celestial judgement & punishment
- Jewelsss
- master of the arena est loin, mais tellement bon !!! (par exemple https://poebuilder.com/character/AAA...jBBL02R36-p2VN*)*


Ps : skills & auras, deux - trois remarques :
- HoI pourquoi pas of fire ? => scale mieux avec le phys... (et pourquoi pas les deux si tu ajoutes la node aura du templar ^^)
- Ton fortify, pourquoi pas le mettre en curse on hit, genre ice crash, fortify, curse on hit, warlord mark
- Ton main dps, je trouve qu'il manque un faster attack, ptet enlever le inc aoe ??? Fin faut tester, mais faster attack me parait sans test et sans en être sur un choix supérieur pour le clear speed  / securité du build

PPS : 450dps de staff, s'il a un bon crit, tu devrais bien dépoter... Ice crash, c'est bieng hein  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Dans les ajouts du patch note, j'ai surtout vu ça : 



> Added 1 new Tempest Suffix: of Incursion - Adds 10 Invasion Bosses.


Bonjour, ça serait pour un rip svp ! :D

----------


## Bourrinopathe

T’as pas chômé dans les séances muscus Amoi  :;):  Joli DPS le staticticien ! Si tu arrives à gérer le damage scaling en map ça doit cartonner sévère.
Pour le moment, j’ai trop peu de temps pour pouvoir jouer à PoE mais je vous rejoindrai dès que possible (surtout que j’ai enfin une connexion ternet plus stable).

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Hey coin l'ami Bourrino  ::):  oui ta connexion .. j'espère bien que ça s'arrangera nom de diou ! -_-



> Avec mon witch shock nova je trourne dans les 12k de dps et pourtant je balaie les maps 75-82 (niveau 84, 6L, herald of thunder + wrath + fire golem).
> Du coup je ne comprends pas trop ce qui crée cette différence. Après c'est comparer du physique avec du magique ce qui n'est pas vraiment comparable mais meme, je vois un mec qui joue ice nova et monte à 133k par exemple.
> 
> Bref, je ne comprends pas.


Le build scale sur du crit et du multiplier, c'est le cas pour tous les builds qui ont ce genre de dps et bien plus, et puis ça dépend aussi beaucoup du skill de base. 
Sur Static Strike, comme Double Strike par ex, les chiffres peuvent monter assez vite. C'est juste un style de jeu que je découvre aussi, y a des perso plus efficaces et qui nettoient tout aussi bien les maps, mieux, 80+ comprises. Pour rester dans le bourrin, au hasard  ::rolleyes::  un build CoC Discharge va pas faire un dps de fou et pourtant ... pas un super exemple ... paye ton build qui coûte un bras  ::P: , mais bon oui les chiffres sont pas haut sur la fiche .. 
Le dps a fait un bon quand j'ai mis l'abyssus ( un peu moins du double ... ), de bons rolls sur le Bino's (qui rajoutent beaucoup en survie aussi). S'appuyer sur des uniques orientés dps ça aide aussi. 2 ex chacun environ à l'achat. C'est pas du tout inabordable après quelques semaines de league. Et j'ai de la marge, pas d'att speed sur mes gants, peu d'affixes orienté dps sur les bijoux. Il y a beaucoup de nodes offensifs sur l'arbre tout de même. Un build comme celui-ci, difficile en HC je le concède. ^^

Sinon, je tombe sur cette "chose" ce matin : Cast On Minion Death build !  ::o: 




 :Clap: 

Edit : 

Patch note 2.0.2 avec le Lemur pet !  ::lol:: , 3D art++ ( sur le Mjölner notamment ...)




> Jeweller's Strongboxes can now drop Jewels


  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Sinon, je tombe sur cette "chose" ce matin : Cast On Minion Death build !


Y'a le guide en description de la vidéo.

C'est du pure génie ! Faudra que je teste ça !  ::P:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Excellent en effet ! C'est tout ce que j'aime ! Une idée débile, un max de bordel à l'écran...  ::P:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Quelle joie des builds à la con ce PoE  ::wub:: 
Bien trouvé !

Je note que les mobs hexfont peuvent cast Silence (que je ne connaissais pas) et coincer les warcries. Bon à savoir.
Et un petit nerf du combo TC + Chill (faut dire que Chill + TC + Abyssal Cry, ça commençait à être intéressant (j’en abusais avec Arctic Armour sur Whirling Blades, pour le fun)).

----------


## Cooking Momo

> Ps : skills & auras, deux - trois remarques :
> - HoI pourquoi pas of fire ? => scale mieux avec le phys... (et pourquoi pas les deux si tu ajoutes la node aura du templar ^^)
> - Ton fortify, pourquoi pas le mettre en curse on hit, genre ice crash, fortify, curse on hit, warlord mark
> - Ton main dps, je trouve qu'il manque un faster attack, ptet enlever le inc aoe ??? Fin faut tester, mais faster attack me parait sans test et sans en être sur un choix supérieur pour le clear speed  / securité du build
> 
> PPS : 450dps de staff, s'il a un bon crit, tu devrais bien dépoter... Ice crash, c'est bieng hein


Merci Bad/Mad !

Effectivement je peux mettre le fortify sur un truc avec curse on hit. Je l'avais retiré de mon leap slam pour éviter de devoir systématiquement sauter sur un mob pour proc. Ice Crash autorisant de rester un peu à distance, je préférai la jouer safe. Cela étant dit, je me suis enhardi, et j'utilise désormais Wardlord's mark à la main, sur un pack éloigné, puis leap slam (link avec stun). A considérer.

HoI parce que froid ! Ca scale sûrement moins bien que HoA, mais ça synergise pas trop mal avec l'ice crash.

Pour le main DPS, j'ai retiré inc AOE pour gagner en DPS, mais effectivement, je pourrai mettre faster attacks. Le souci étant que depuis que j'ai hatred+HoI, il me reste trois bouts de mana et demi, et du coup j'ai peur que faster attacks m'oblige à retirer un herald si je veux mettre plus de 5 coups d'affilée  ::sad::

----------


## Safo

Power charge on critical fonctionne sur les crit des heralds (lightning/cold)?
Ca critique un herald en fait?  ::o: 

Autre petite question, peut-on équiper deux fois le meme heralds?
Genre 2x herald of Thunder, activé deux fois bien sur (-50% mana etc), l'un avec curse on hit et l'autre avec cast on crit par exemple?
Ca double les éclairs provenant du proc de HoT ou pas?

----------


## Ravine

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...y_on_those_72/

Ou "comment crafter des trucs foufou sans avoir besoin d'eternal"

(avec un bon gros drama en plus, ca fera des histoires a raconter, mais je poste ca plus pour l'info que les metamods ont precedence sur une Scour, ce qui ouvre quelques perspectives interessantes de craft)

----------


## doomeer

Ouais j’ai lu ça aussi, mais bon, il faut quand même des exa pour mettre les meta-mods, donc ça reste pas à la portée de n’importe qui non plus ^^

----------


## Ifit

Franchement GGG font chier à pas  clarifier les mécaniques, personne de "normal" à les moyens de tester des scourings sur des carftmod des master qui coute plusieurs exalt...

----------


## Drup

Il faudrait *vraiment* qu'ils changent le prix des metamod en chaos.

----------


## cailloux

> Sauf erreur, tous les bonus «one hand» s’appliquent en dual wielding, ce qui fait que ton dual strike prendra le +15% sur chaque arme avant le calcul de l’attaque du dual strike (qui compense l’utilisation jumelée par le damage multiplier).


Merki !

Et pour les autres questions ?




> galvannic hammer ( qui augmente les crits des marteaux : les deux s'additionnent ?)
> 
> 
> Edit : Punaise je viens de me rendre compte d'un truc : herald of ash étant un spell (les autres heralds sont des casts donc ça marche pas) les affixes "add 8-17 cold damage" sont inclus dedans... C'est à l'impact ou à l'explosion ?
> 
> Tiens encore une question : ça se loote des jewels blanc ? j'en ai jamais vu mais c'est pas facile à voir.

----------


## Montigny

> Merki !
> 
> Et pour les autres questions ?


Pour les jewels , le minimum que j'ai vu (à mon lvl , autour du 60) c'est du bleu minimum...

----------


## Ariath

> Y'a le guide en description de la vidéo.
> 
> C'est du pure génie ! Faudra que je teste ça !




J'ai honte mais quelqu un peut m'expliquer vite fait la logique du build ? j'ai pas tout compris... ::unsure:: 

EDIT : okay, merci Ravine  :;):

----------


## earnil

Les jewels blanches ne se loot pas, il faut utiliser une scouring.

----------


## Ravine

> J'ai honte mais quelqu un peut m'expliquer vite fait la logique du build ? j'ai pas tout compris...


Le mec utilise plusieurs Jewels pour les squelettes qui reduisent leur duree juste au dela du cooldown d'un cast when damage taken.
Il utilise aussi le nouvel anneau unique qui fait qu'il se prend 350 par minion qui creve.
Les autres jewels uniques lui donnent une enorme regen pour compenser les degats qu'il prend.

Du coup, des qu'il atteint la limite du CWDT des squelettes, il rentre dans une boucle infinie 
1 - Cast Skeleton
2 - Skeleton ends/die
3 - damage taken
4 - back to 1

Au dessus de ca, les CWDT se declenchent tous regulierement. Son build est juste FULL CWDT + Spells. Du coup il se balade juste en evitant de se faire Stun (Cyclone/Chayula) pour eviter les stun-cast cancel, et se balade en se prenant des dommages en permanence sans consommer quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Merki !
> 
> Et pour les autres questions ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Si j’interprète le bazar correctement, *le cold dmg ne va pas s’appliquer* car HoA se base uniquement sur les dommages physiques initiaux et les éventuels modificateurs de fire dmg ou ele dmg. Le flat ele peut donc aller voir ailleurs.

Pour *Galvanic Hammer*, je suppose que le bonus de crit s’applique simplement à ton Dual Strike qui constitue un unique calcul de toucher (les dommages en stéréo sont calculés pour chaque arme) - il faudrait vérifier pour le bonus d’ele dmg mais je pense que c’est appliqué sur chaque mailloche, séparemment.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Les jewels blanches ne se loot pas, il faut utiliser une scouring.


Merci pour la confirmation  :;): 

From le kiwi :



> Only magic, rare, and unique jewels can be found in loot. Normal jewels can be obtained by using an Orb of Scouring.


- - - Updated - - -

WTB (NAOW) :



Je n’ai pas réussi à faire fléchir leur intégrité T__T

Celui-ci est encore plus inaccessible :

----------


## cailloux

> Si j’interprète le bazar correctement, *le cold dmg ne va pas s’appliquer* car HoA se base uniquement sur les dommages physiques initiaux et les éventuels modificateurs de fire dmg ou ele dmg. Le flat ele peut donc aller voir ailleurs.
> 
> Pour *Galvanic Hammer*, je suppose que le bonus de crit s’applique simplement à ton Dual Strike qui constitue un unique calcul de toucher (les dommages en stéréo sont calculés pour chaque arme) - il faudrait vérifier pour le bonus d’ele dmg mais je pense que c’est appliqué sur chaque mailloche, séparemment.



Bon merci.

A noter que quand on va dans les stats de HoA il apparait bien les flat ele dmg...

----------


## CaMarchePas

> https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...y_on_those_72/
> 
> Ou "comment crafter des trucs foufou sans avoir besoin d'eternal"
> 
> (avec un bon gros drama en plus, ca fera des histoires a raconter, mais je poste ca plus pour l'info que les metamods ont precedence sur une Scour, ce qui ouvre quelques perspectives interessantes de craft)


Dixit les commentaires ça serait possible depuis l'arrivée des masters, mais peu de personne le savait et peu avaient envie de tester (claquer une exalt ou deux en craft, puis scour l'item).

Par contre c'est tout de suite plus intéressant que le coup des arcs ou bâtons +3 : si tu possèdes une arme avec 2 prefixes sympa, et des suffixes wtf, tu pourrais tenter le craft + scour ne serait-ce que pour libérer les slots pour du craft intéressant ! Par exemple une arme avec gros %physical et flat physical, craft/scour => libère la place pour attack speed et critical strike chance !

Ca reste des prix élevés (exalts) et pour des items avec au moins deux rolls d'exception, mais ça devient accessible de se crafter un item assez fat. 




> Il faudrait *vraiment* qu'ils changent le prix des metamod en chaos.


Ils ont viré les eternals (requises aussi en coût de craft), certains metas coûtent des divine, au mieux on verra leur prix baisser (toutes à 1 exalt) ou remplacé par un stack d'orbes rares moins rares (20 divines/blessed...). Mais je ne pense pas qu'ils changeront le prix des derniers crafts en chaos ou même regal étant donné que ces deux orbes là ont une recette pour les crafts en quantité.




> Franchement GGG font chier à pas  clarifier les mécaniques, personne de "normal" à les moyens de tester des scourings sur des carftmod des master qui coute plusieurs exalt...


GGG n'explique jamais tout sinon on saurait beaucoup de choses depuis longtemps. GGG compte sur la communauté pour trouver et révéler (ou pas) les secrets/astuces du jeu. Pas pour rien qu'on ne connait pas encore toutes les recettes de craft... De la même manière GGG expérimente des mécaniques nouvelles sur certains items et des changements dans les passifs/mécaniques du jeu en sachant que ça va détruire certains builds et créer des trucs improbable. Le build linké plus haut est un exemple parfait : je ne pense pas que GGG avait prévu de faire un gros perma free cast grâce à un unique anneau !  ::P: 

Et si on est honnête : beaucoup de monde aurait pu tester le meta craft + scour, surtout après les ligues, surtout avec les richesses en standard... Et si tu ne peux pas claquer 2 ex + une scour pour le teste, logiquement tu ne peux pas non plus utiliser le résultat pour te faire toi même un item non plus ! Les masters ont un an, beaucoup de monde aurait pu claquer ses orbes en standard pour tester (et rien que dans la guilde on est pas mal à avoir crafter des mods à 1-2 ex, ne serait-ce que le multy craft ou le +8-16% d'une défense) et utiliser le résultat en ligue tempo.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Edit : Punaise je viens de me rendre compte d'un truc : herald of ash étant un spell (les autres heralds sont des casts donc ça marche pas) les affixes "add 8-17 cold damage" sont inclus dedans... C'est à l'impact ou à l'explosion ?


Pas sur d'avoir tout compris mais du coup plusieurs réponses :
-add X-Y type damage ne s'ajoute à aucun sort si ce n'est pas précisé normalement. Si rien d'indiqué : s'ajoute aux dégâts locaux de l'arme. Si précisé "to attacks" ou "to spells" ça s'ajoute aux skills correspondante
-HoA est un spell, mais toutes les modifs (aux sorts ou des gemmes support) ne s'appliqueront qu'à l'explosion. L'ajout de dégâts en % lui affecte ton attaque, si tu as du +% elem ou fire damage qui affecte ton attaque, ça va affecter aussi les dégâts rajoutés par HoA. Mais si tu rajoutes par exemple une gemm added cold damage, le bonus à ton attaque ne va pas changer mais l'explosion en profitera elle (tout comme increase aoe / burning chance....)
-la partie "ajout de dégâts" des heralds fonctionne comme une aura qui n'affecte que toi, du coup même règles.

----------


## Drup

Tasty drama is tasty.

----------


## cailloux

> Pas sur d'avoir tout compris mais du coup plusieurs réponses :
> -add X-Y type damage ne s'ajoute à aucun sort si ce n'est pas précisé normalement. Si rien d'indiqué : s'ajoute aux dégâts locaux de l'arme. Si précisé "to attacks" ou "to spells" ça s'ajoute aux skills correspondante
> -HoA est un spell, mais toutes les modifs (aux sorts ou des gemmes support) ne s'appliqueront qu'à l'explosion. L'ajout de dégâts en % lui affecte ton attaque, si tu as du +% elem ou fire damage qui affecte ton attaque, ça va affecter aussi les dégâts rajoutés par HoA. Mais si tu rajoutes par exemple une gemm added cold damage, le bonus à ton attaque ne va pas changer mais l'explosion en profitera elle (tout comme increase aoe / burning chance....)
> -la partie "ajout de dégâts" des heralds fonctionne comme une aura qui n'affecte que toi, du coup même règles.


C'est ce que je pensais au début donc ça va pas de révolution pour moi.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Tasty drama is tasty.


Toute une dimension ! Ça continue à tortiller sévère du metagame on dirait. Comme quoi il faut bien lire les patch notes. C’est aussi ce que j’aime avec GGG.
Une ligne innocente peut avoir des répercussions essentielles :



> Added five new crafting mods for level eight masters. These are meta-crafting mods. They affect the rules of what mods can be added or changed on an item.


Quand on sait quoi en faire, évidemment. (parce que GGG ne se gène pas pour garder des descriptions absolument sibyllines)

Comme les plumes de rhoa.  :;):  (ou la finance internationale)

Après, il faut aimer cette dimension du jeu (et avoir le temps (et les moyens) de jongler avec).

Merci pour le post dodu, Drup !

----------


## Bourrinopathe

PoE au stade fœtal :

----------


## CaMarchePas

> PoE au stade fœtal :
> http://webcdn.pathofexile.com/public...2015/proto.png


Hmm, bizarre, j'ai déjà vu ce screen, parlant d'un des trucs d'origine de poe, mais l'article date du jour... Ils l'ont déjà posté en tout cas, c'est sur ! 




> Tasty drama is tasty.


Ca reprend les deux annonces précédentes sur le craft de +3 et le craft via scour + meta mod et on ajoute un élément non prouvé mais possible : le groupe de gros riches aurait leur version de poe.trade (le site et le bot utilisé pour parcourir le forum officiel sont en open source du coup on peut créer le sien) qui listerait tous les trads ciblés avant le bot classique (suffit d'avoir plus de puissance et/ou de filtrer les lectures/prix) voir listerait les items lootés par les items via leur inventaire (en théorie possible, si ton profil est public, on peut voir ce qu'on a d'équipé, donc un bot peut le voir) voir même listerait les items dans les stash ce qui n'est pas normalement possible (et reste donc à prouver) pour pouvoir whisper des noobs qui looteraient des mirrors... 

Pas joli joli donc.

Par contre en lien y'a un article du site officiel :
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1401804
On peut y lire :



> There are secret recipes - one that generates a Regal Orb was only added to the wiki today, despite being in the game for years and also known by many people.


Quand je regarde la page vendor recipe je vois rien de nouveau, mais quand je regarde la page de la regal orbe il manque une recette : "1x Regal Orb <= 3 x Identified rare items with the same name, all 20% quality ", si c'est ça, pas extraordinaire, je ne me souviens pas avoir déjà drop 2 rares au même nom du coup 3... à voir en chance/alch une base précise on a ptet plus de noms en double ? (genre anneaux / harbinger bow / gavels... ).

L'article confirme aussi que le système des meta mods et scour n'a pas été modifié depuis un an. Et confirme aussi la politique de GGG de laisser les joueurs trouver / révéler les mécaniques cachées et de ne pas contrôler le cours des orbes plus que limiter quelques aspects (comme la disparition des eternals). Donc rien de prévu quant à réduire le prix/changer les prix des crafts, mais d'autres possibilités pourraient venir pour utiliser certaines currencies, ou pas.

----------


## Ravine

Et paf, reaction, dev manifesto: https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1401804 

J'ai pas encore tout lu, mais le volume de drama et la propension des joueurs a se tranformer en idiots des l'instant qu'ils se *sentent* trahis (l'emphase est importante) les oblige a reagir. Je trouve dommage que ca ce soit transforme en walls of text-war en l'espace de quelques jours.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Et moi je trouve ça tout à fait normal. Le sentiment de s'être fait rouler dans la farine est bien réel lui. Cela ne semble pas très propre ... c'est, oui, le sentiment que ça donne. Et quand on y regarde de plus près ça se confirme dans les détails.
Le marché de la ligue Warbands est tout pété. Déjà des annonces à 100c:1ex. 
Le seul perdant c'est Path of Exile. Et c'est bien la première fois que je ressens ça. Quelque chose s'est cassé ?  :Emo:  Si oui, c'est extrêmement dommage après les efforts fournis pour Awakening : éradiquer la désync, boulot sur l'acte 4 et le jeu dans son ensemble.

----------


## Ravine

Ce post resume bien l'histoire https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...nowledge_bomb/  (pas vu s'il est deja passe, ou si je l'ai deja poste, j'ai la gueule de bois de toute facon)

----------


## Safo

Question conne; ca sert à quoi de corrupt une skill gem??

Merci  ::):

----------


## Louck

> Et moi je trouve ça tout à fait normal. Le sentiment de s'être fait rouler dans la farine est bien réel lui. Cela ne semble pas très propre ... c'est, oui, le sentiment que ça donne. Et quand on y regarde de plus près ça se confirme dans les détails.
> Le marché de la ligue Warbands est tout pété. Déjà des annonces à 100c:1ex. 
> Le seul perdant c'est Path of Exile. Et c'est bien la première fois que je ressens ça. Quelque chose s'est cassé ?  Si oui, c'est extrêmement dommage après les efforts fournis pour Awakening : éradiquer la désync, boulot sur l'acte 4 et le jeu dans son ensemble.


Même si le système économique subit de gros changements récemment, le jeu n'est pas non plus pété pour autant. Je pense qu'il y a une majorité de joueurs qui jouent sans se préoccuper du marché du jeu (ou exceptionnellement, par curiosité ou pour obtenir un objet particulier, mais c'est tout).
Personnellement, je ne sais combien d'heures j'ai dépensé sur ce jeu, mais mon coffre n'a jamais accueillie le moindre exalt. Et ce n'est pas ca qui m'empêche de jouer.

Le marché va se réguler au fur et à mesure du temps. C'est normal que ca bouge beaucoup avec les dernières nouvelles.
Si GGG ne fait rien à ce sujet, nous pouvons faire l'hypothèse qu'il existe encore des solutions qui sont cachées ou encore peu connus par les joueurs (des recipes ? d'autres mods ? etc..).

EDIT:
Par contre oui, la partie où des joueurs vont marchander les nouveaux via des outils tiers, c'est un petit peu moche.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Je m'inquiète pour l'impression que cela donne, même si disons elle est _hystériquement_ exagérée. Ce genre de shitstorm n'est jamais bon, ni pour le jeu, ni pour les joueurs. Heureusement qu'on est au milieu du mois d'août j'ai envie de dire et je serai pas surpris que les ligues soient drastiquement écourtées. Ou qu'on nous donne tout d'un coup une date de fin .. mouarf.
A moins qu'à la lumière des révélations le marché se remette de lui même dans le bon sens ... j'en doute. Trop tard pour les ligues et surtout Warbands. Si les joueurs ne baissent pas leur prix, ne se rendent pas compte qu'ils ne vendront plus au même tarif en exa, alors oui, c'est mort. Voyons dans 1 semaine ...
Heureusement le jeu n'est pas qu'un gros marché de dupes oui.
Et je me sens moyen concerné vu le peu de currencies que je possède. Mais bon, y en a qui sont furieux hein, ceux qui ont dépensé ouatmille currencies et un bon nombre d'exalts depuis le début des ligues. Ceux-là, j'aimerai pas être à leur place. 
A mon petit niveau je vois juste la possibilité d'acheter, par exemple, un Lightning Coil s'éloigner. Pas la fin du monde, un peu dommage. Mais ça peut s'inverser. Ou pas.  ::P: 

@Safo : corrupt _enlighten_ par exemple peut te donner un lvl3 (max) direct sur un lvl2, ou rien, ou la redescendre en lvl1 ... niark niark (ou un lvl4-max sur un lvl3). Quand on voit le temps qu'il faut pour en monter une rien qu'au lvl2 ça vaut le coup de tenter ... si tu as un 2éme enlighten que tu montes aussi .. sinon c'est quitte ou double. En sachant qu'un vaal possitif est, à mon avis (?), plus rare qu'un vaal sans effet ou négatif. 









Sinon je connais la recette pour l'exalted orb, mais je dirai rien ! <- Waring ! Ce message s'autodétruira dans quelques minutes ..  ::ninja::

----------


## Safo

Ok, merci bien Amoilesmobs  ::): 

Autre petite question; si je pars sur du crit pour discharge, vaut mieux prendre 50% de spell crit/global crit ou 50% de crit "for dagger"? Quelle est la différence?
Je suppose que le "for dagger" change tout et "localise" le bonus de crit sur la base de l'arme et non pas sur le crit global?

Quid du dual wield dagger? Ca change quelque chose sur les nodes de crit pour dagues?

Merci bien!!

----------


## Ravine

le Global sera plus interessant, car tu augmenteras a la fois tes chances de crit sur les dagues (et donc ton taux de Discharge) et tes chances de crit sur le Discharge lui meme (et tout autre spell lie).

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Discharge étant un spell, du spell crit ou du global crit ou les 2 oui. Le dagger crit aka _Increased critical Strike chance_ with dagger va agir uniquement sur ton melee hit avec la dague. Intéressant dans le cas d'un build phys dmg/crit.
Dual wield te ramène plus de dmg, et y a des nodes crit dual wield intéressants (Twin terrors par ex) mais encore c'est là du Strike chance .. tu sacrifiera des resists et de la défense ( quoique, y a des nodes block/dual et resists sur dagues ..).
Edit : grillé par Maître Ravine.

----------


## doomeer

> Sinon je connais la recette pour l'exalted orb, mais je dirai rien ! <- Waring ! Ce message s'autodétruira dans quelques minutes ..


Quoted for eternity :D

J’ai l’impression que ceux qui râlent sont ceux qui voudraient un jeu compétitif mais où ils n’ont pas besoin de faire d’efforts pour être devant, ce qui n’a aucun sens. Ceux qui sont devant, et ceux qui jouent dans leur coin sans se soucier d’être devant, ceux-là ne râlent pas. Au contraire, ils profitent d’un jeu qui vient encore de s’enrichir de nouvelles possibilités.

Par exemple, il y a ceux qui ont cherché et trouvé des interactions interessantes telles que scour+metamod. Et ceux qui supposent que ça va leur tomber tout cuit dans le bec et qui ragent parce que ça n’est pas arrivé. Ils n’ont pas pris le risque d’essayer, ils ne peuvent s’en prendre qu’à eux-même. En fait, ils ont pris le risque de ne pas essayer, et ce risque n’a pas payé. Finalement ils sont juste en colère envers eux-même mais rejettent la faute sur GGG.

C’est pareil pour ceux qui disent que le marché est "cassé". Un marché vraiment cassé c’est un marché dans lequel les échanges ne sont plus possibles, où il n’y a plus d’offre ou plus de demande. Un marché ou un prix change du simple au double c’est juste un marché vivant. Ceux qui râlent sont ceux qui ont supposé, plus ou moins consciemment, que les prix n’évolueraient pas. Encore une fois ils sont en colère envers eux-même car ils n’ont pas su en profiter ou se sont fait avoir, mais ils rejettent la faute sur les autres.

Si vous jouez en compétition pour gagner, donnez-vous en les moyens. Ne rejetez pas la faute sur les autres pour vos propres erreurs. Si vous n’avez pas les moyens de jouer de façon compétitive, ne jouez pas de façon compétitive et profitez juste du jeu. Perso je joue quasi self-found, je dois avoir maximum 3 exa dans mon coffre en standard et je m’amuse toujours autant.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

::P:

----------


## doomeer

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/5b4033b...c3f564746e.jpg


Haha :D

Je trouve amusant ceux sur reddit qui brandissent l’argument "mais y’a marqué que ça enlève TOUT" en faisant semblant de ne pas voir qu’a côté il y a marqué "ça ne peut plus changer". Les deux sont en conflit, le seul moyen de savoir qui a raison c’est de tester. Pour qui sait chercher c’est justement un indice qu’il y a quelque chose d’intéressant, et de suffisamment pas évident pour avoir un avantage durable sur les autres joueurs si ça marche, permettant ainsi de rentabiliser le risque pris pour tester.

Je reprocherais personnellement que c’est un peu cher de tester, mais quand on joue en leagues uniquement on s’en fout un peu, on fait ses tests en standard et on n’a rien à perdre.

----------


## Safo

Super, merci pour ces précision sur le crit!
Ca change bien la donne du coup  ::): 

Je tente un build discharge (PC FC principalement) avec en sus RF pour augmenter son DPS histoire de.
Ca semble possible  ::o: 
(enfin en dessous de 80. Au dessus ca manquera sans doute de def).

----------


## belreinuem

l'explication au sujet de la scouring par les devs tient debout.
La regle générale veut que le scouring enlève toute propriété, mais lorsque que l'on garde les affixes/suffixes on crafte une règle spécifique/locale sur l'item.

A PoE il me semble que les règles spécifiques sont prioritaires sur les règles générales dans tous les cas de figures, donc bravo a ceux qui ont soit testé soit compris comment les choses marchent.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

J'ai un bug un peu chiant sur PoE avec Steam. Parfois le jeu n'est plus détecté dans la bibliothèque et je dois me retaper le dl. Ca me l'avait pas fait depuis longtemps, mais cet aprem en lançant Steam... 

Il détecte que le jeu est bien sur le pc, mais au cas ou, il va quand même tout retélécharger. Relou.

----------


## Ravine

TIL : les chans 820 et 710 ont ete choisis a cause de la date de release de Forsaken Master (20 aout, donc 8/20 dans le format Retard-US, et 10 juillet pour Tempest/Warbands respectivement)

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...of_this_drama/

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Pour terminer, une vidéo qui résume assez bien "l'affaire". C'est ZiggyD qui s'y colle.

----------


## Ravine

Et pendant ce temps le subreddit s'est dote d'une banniere refletant l'actualite :D

----------


## doomeer

> TIL : les chans 820 et 710 ont ete choisis a cause de la date de release de Forsaken Master (20 aout, donc 8/20 dans le format Retard-US, et 10 juillet pour Tempest/Warbands respectivement)
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...of_this_drama/


Merci, je me posais la question depuis longtemps :D

----------


## Ifit

Un commentaire de la vidéo de ziggyd que j'ai trouvé plutôt intéressent:

Probably the most retarded thing misinformation. In short: 
- Ventor posted that scouring makes item white in any situation 
- Qarl posted that it's not and it keeps suffixes/prefixes based on meta mod, but the message was deleted shortly after posting. (this was pre-2.0)
- Then people were still claiming, it works only since 2.0 - Few moments later Chris makes a says there was no changes to interaction of scouring with meta mods since they were introduced. 
- Here we have bullshit. 

Why this is bad: imagine how big money laundry was via RMT sites, imagine for how long small group was controlling gg items market, imagine how many people bought overpriced items (+3 bows and staves). Is this fair? No way


En gros pour garder le secret des mecs "connus" de POE on menti à la communauté pour garder l'avantage du craft exalte + master.
edit : Qarl c 'est un mec de GGG de mémoire.

----------


## Drup

Je trouve le dev manifesto (et l'attitude d'obfuscation de GGG) assez ridicule. 

Puis bon, il y a un gros problème actuellement qui est que le crafting intéressant est fait essentiellement avec des exalts et les exalts sont impossibles a générer, contrairement aux chaos. Notez que ce n'est pas un critère sur la richesse, mais un critère sur la capacité a obtenir des exalts, c'est très différent et je trouve que c'est une très mauvaise idée.

Surtout que les exalts sont déjà bien plus désirable que les chaos naturellement, pour leur effet intrinsèque.

----------


## Ifit

Bah maintenant qui va vendre ses exalts quand tu sais qu avec 6 exalts tu as une arme top tier ?
Plus personne sauf ceux qui seront pas au courant via reddit.

----------


## fadox

> This group, as alleged by VOC, used their high-frequency trawler to report to them whenever a new Mirror was discovered, talked about, or listed anywhere in the realm of the Path of Exile game and its forums. VOC also alleges that they even had a way to scan through player's inventories for unlisted items, something that poe.trade does not do. Therefore, as soon as a new Mirror came into existence, they would message the player who found it, and cross their fingers that it was a player who didn't know what they'd found. They'd then low-ball them with Items or other currency for the Mirror: which the newbie would gladly accept, not knowing its true value.


 ::XD::

----------


## Ifit

attention l'histoire des 72 mirrors et de l'outil de scan des inventaires privé c'est de l'intox.
Démentis par GGG chris , il y a même pas 72 mirrors en warbands.

----------


## fadox

> attention l'histoire des 72 mirrors et de l'outil de scan des inventaires privé c'est de l'intox.
> Démentis par GGG chris , il y a même pas 72 mirrors en warbands.


Dommage, j'avais envie d'y croire^^, sinon bien le coup des scourings, ça faisait un bail que je voulais une sorte d'exalt inversée (j'ai une tonne de 3t1 en stock avec une ou 2 stats de merde, ça vas être marrant de voir ce qu'il y moyen d'en tirer)

----------


## archeododo

En fait, si j'ai bien compris, quelqu'un a dévoilé une recette avec les master LvL 8 qui nécessite des exalted, du coup le prix de l'exalted s'envole?

Pour être franc, j'ai rien compris aux histoires de prefix et suffix. Dans la video, y'a un plan fixe avec une Agathe amulet avec et sans prefix, je vois pas la différence ::huh::  Si quelqu'un a le courage de m'expliquer, je suis preneur, sinon c'est pas grave de toute façon mes masters sont LvL 6  ::P:

----------


## Ifit

en gros avec certain mod de master tu peux bloquer les prefix ou suffix d'un objet et utiliser une scouring pour effacer les autres suffix ou preffix  sans perdre ceux bloqué.
Cela permet de crafter certaine combinaison tres facilement. Les +3 staff/bow qui coutait très cher et maintenant avec cette technique coute bcp moins cher.

----------


## Flibustier

C'est une sorte d'eternal du pauvre dans l'un des cas où tu as des suffixes tiers1 ou des préfixes tiers1. C'est bien dans le sens où c'est accessible à plus de gens. Le multimod était pas mal avant que GGG augmentent le prix du craft.

Si GGG dément le coup des 72 mirrors, on peut conclure que certains essaient de biaiser le marché en faisant de l'intox... c'est vraiment Dallas.

En tout cas, en Tempest, l'exalt était à -50c, il y a qq jours, va-t-elle augmenter?

----------


## archeododo

> en gros avec certain mod de master tu peux bloquer les prefix ou suffix d'un objet et utiliser une scouring pour effacer les autres suffix ou preffix  sans perdre ceux bloqué.
> Cela permet de crafter certaine combinaison tres facilement. Les +3 staff/bow qui coutait très cher et maintenant avec cette technique coute bcp moins cher.


En fait, ca j'avais plus ou moins compris, c'est juste que je ne vois pas ce qu'est un prefix et un suffix. J'imagine qu'il sagit des bonus, mais qui correspond a quoi? Le wiki n'explique rien la dessus, c'est pour cela que je pose la question. Après c'est peut être une question très stupide, j'avoue de pas connaitre très bien les mécanismes du jeu, surtout quand c'est lié au haut LvL.

----------


## Ifit

rare (jaune) max : 3 prefix + 3 suffix + 1 implicit.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...er=true&gid=12

----------


## Drup

@archeododo: http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Affix

----------


## archeododo

ok, merci a vous deux, j'y vois un peut clair  :;): 

Sinon, j'ai une question. J'ai trouvé les Wondertrap qui donnent un bonus de 100% au "rarity of items found when on low life". Si j'ai la compétence "chaos inoculation", je suis en perma low life?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ce post resume bien l'histoire https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...nowledge_bomb/  (pas vu s'il est deja passe, ou si je l'ai deja poste, j'ai la gueule de bois de toute facon)


Tu devais être bien bourré quand même pour donner deux liens dont on parle 2 messages plus haut !  ::P:

----------


## doomeer

archeododo : non, tu es toujours full life mais jamais low life avec chaos innoculation.

----------


## Orhin

> archeododo : non, tu es toujours full life mais jamais low life avec chaos innoculation.


Faux !
Quand tu es mort tu es low life.  ::ninja::

----------


## archeododo

> archeododo : non, tu es toujours full life mais jamais low life avec chaos innoculation.


Je m'en doutais un peut, du coup les bottes ne sont pas tip top. Moi qui pensait devenir riche  :^_^:

----------


## Avik

> En fait, si j'ai bien compris, quelqu'un a dévoilé une recette avec les master LvL 8 qui nécessite des exalted, du coup le prix de l'exalted s'envole?


Tu m'as fait peur un moment. J'ai pas l'impression que les prix ont bougé c'est tjrs 1,30 euro l'exalt.

----------


## Drup

Le build potion: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5bwzckrSZk

J'aime beaucoup.

----------


## fadox

> Tu m'as fait peur un moment. J'ai pas l'impression que les prix ont bougé c'est tjrs 1,30 euro l'exalt.


 :Facepalm:  not sure if trolling, mais (si tu es un rmt) les demeurés dans ton genre flinguent l'économie du jeu (mais vraiment)... sans compter qu'ils donnent du crédit aux accusations sur les joueurs "fortunés" legit, enfin, je ne porte aucune accusations à ton encontre (même si j'ai ma ptite idée) en tout cas, si des tubés sont près à payer 1.30 boule l'exa, j'ai de quoi me payer 6 mois au Seychelles si je passais du côté cuir moustache de la force......

----------


## Keta

> Tu m'as fait peur un moment. J'ai pas l'impression que les prix ont bougé c'est tjrs 1,30 euro l'exalt.



Eu,  lol ?

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Je pense que c'est un troll et qu'il a oublié le smiley adéquat. _Attention Whore !_  Il ne dit pas qu'il l'a fait mais que c'est une réalité. 

Enfin j'espère sincèrement pour lui, et pour nous.

Et quand on voit la shitstorm sur les metamods et le marché ... ça va pas les encourager à s'arrêter. :s

----------


## Drup

Euh, Il a déjà affirmé ouvertement qu'il rmt dans ce thread, hein.
Je sais même pas pourquoi vous êtes choqué (ou pourquoi vous réagissez).

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Je crois que c'était le topic V1 mais oui il est sérieux.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

J'avais pas suivi. Ok. Merveilleux.

----------


## Safo

Entrain de "bosser" sur mon build discharge/rf, petite question sur les nodes "increased effect of aura you cast".
Ca interagit comment avec une purity of fire et une vitaliy niveau 23?

Purity of fire 23:
5% max resist fire. Du coup avec 39% de "incrased effect of aura you cast" ca donnerait 6.95% max resi ou non? C'est quoi le bon calcul derrière?

Vitality 23:
Pareil que pour PoF, avec vitality niveau 23 donnant 1.80% de regen par secondes ca donnerait 2.5% de regen après le buff des auras via les passifs (toujours à hauteur de 39%)?

Ah et au passage, les "increased effect of aura you cast" augmente les dégats de RF sur le perso ou non?
Inner force augmentait ces dégats dans le temps. Quid maintenant?


Sinon sur Righeous Fire, le "bon" calcul pour connaitre la regen/montant d'HP nécessaire pour sustain le sort est lequel? Je trouve pas mal de trucs différents sur Google (la majorité semblant obsolètes ..).

Je suis partis sur cette base:
Dégats de RF sur le perso en % de max hp: (100-rési feu)x0.9 + (100-rési feu)x0.7

Ce nombre étant ce qu'il faut atteindre en % de regen pour pallier aux dégats de RF. Est-ce correct?

Du coup il faut quasi obligatoirement que je prenne Eldritch Battery pour virer mon ES de l'équation non? Sinon ca va pas mal augmenter les dommages de RF.
EDIT: visiblement EB ne permet pas d'annuler l'effet de RF sur l'ES.
Du coup je suppose que je vais devoir limiter l'ES le plus possible sur les objets.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ah et au passage, les "increased effect of aura you cast" augmente les dégats de RF sur le perso ou non?
> Inner force augmentait ces dégats dans le temps. Quid maintenant?


RF fonctionne "comme" une aura mais n'est en aucun cas une aura.

Inner Force augmentait l'effet des buffs, donc du buff fournis par RF.

----------


## Safo

Ok, merci. Donc du coup prendre les nodes d'aura n'ont bel et bien aucune incidence sur RF.

Au niveau des calculs de RF ca fonctionne comment?

Ya-t-il un moyen similaire à "Acrobatics" pour diminuer les effets de l'ES sur le perso sinon?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Si ton problème c'est de brûler pour 70% de ton ES par seconde, je vois pas le problème : si t'as pas/peu d'ES tu vas brûler pour peu d'ES... Et sans se spécialiser en ES t'as rarement beaucoup d'ES...

Ou alors tu as un autre problème mais tu l'expliques mal.

----------


## Mad-T

Edit : oups grillé  ::ninja:: 

Si ton pbme c'est que tu dégen pour un % de ta life ET de ton ES, alors que tu régen qu'un % de ta life ?

Perso, je te proposerai bien de ne pas porter d'équipement ES ?   ::): 
(Désolé... J'imagine, que si tu poses la question, c'est que tu as un ou plusieurs Stuff ES que tu veux utiliser ?)

----------


## Safo

Nan c'est bel et bien le souci dont tu parles.
Mais effectivement ca semble négligable (volls'Protection et Phoenix pour un total de 136 d'ES uniquement).

Plus j'avance plus je me demande si un tel build est faisable en base HP en fait (pour rappel, build discharge (7pc, 5fc, 4ec + crit)/RF).
En partant sur de l'ES c'est jouable via un habituel build low life shav. Mais ca coute un bras et en plus de cela, le slot d'armure est pris par Voll's Protector.

Se focaliser sur les charges ET le crit/crit multiplier ET le % de regen HP semble quasi impossible sans faire des compromis.
Et du coup, si compromis il y a, mieux vaut lacher RF pour gagner du DPS via la foultitude de passifs que ca libère.


EDIT: euh mais du coup je me demande un autre truc; RF fonctionne sous Chaos Innoculation depuis la vieille refonte le basant sur l'HP et l'ES?
CI et partir full ES pourrait peut etre fonctionner dans ce cas. Ceci dit ca ne semble pas vraiment etre une solution non plus vu ce que je disais au dessus  ::P: 

EDIT2: Visiblement pas  ::):

----------


## Drup

Mais, euh, pourquoi t'essayes de jouer RF avec discharge ? Discharge démonte pas déjà assez tout seul ?

----------


## Safo

> Mais, euh, pourquoi t'essayes de jouer RF avec discharge ? Discharge démonte pas déjà assez tout seul ?


Si si, effectivement le skill se suffit à lui meme.
Mais j'essaie juste de voir si c'est possible. Ca semble vraiment compliqué voir impossible sans faire l'impasse sur un max de trucs.

----------


## Mad-T

RF 'marche' avec CI, bien sur.
Par contre, il s'arrête dès que tu es à UN pt de vie...  ::):   ::):   ::): 

RF + Power / frenzy / endu Charges + crit ??? Si tu as 140 pts de passif why not ;p
(sinon, Même si tu mets des blood dance (regen/frenzy) à la première discharge, tu perds les frenzy donc, bah heu...)

----------


## Safo

Bah ouai c'est bien ce que je dis  ::P: 

Par contre je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire dans tes parenthèses  ::o: 
Il ne faut pas se reposer sur la regen des FC pour RF. Elle n'est effectivement pas fiable à cause de discharge.

Je vais tenter tout de meme sur un HL useless en Standard. Je dois bien avoir un 70+ qui traine avec ses points de respé  ::P:

----------


## Mad-T

C'était juste le premier truc qui me venait à l'esprit  : FC + Fr => blood dance pour la regen.
Mais en discharge bah heu...

----------


## Safo

Nan j'ai essayé de faire sans pour voir.
Mais pas évident.
Le seul truc qui marcherait c'est:
88% de resi feu, 6% de regen hp via l'arbre (sans faire de compromis ou presque) et 3 Fragile bloom jewels pour monter à 12% de regen hp....mais 30% de dégats en plus.
Bref, c'est jouable sur le papier MAIS, def en mousse (pas assez de nodes HP et ce 30% de dégats en plus qui vient vilainement salé l'addition).

Ca ne vaut pas le cout donc.
Dommage  ::(:

----------


## Safo

Ah oui tiens, je viens de réaliser que Fragile Bloom augmenterait aussi les dégats reçus provenant de RF  ::o: 
Du coup ca ne tient pas du tout la route tout ca  ::P:

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Malachai, The Nightmare. Community Showcase, The News Post 

C'était presque ça ... mais non. ^^ (11/07)

----------


## Louck

> 88% de resi feu, 6% de regen hp via l'arbre (sans faire de compromis ou presque) et 3 Fragile bloom jewels pour monter à 12% de regen hp....mais 30% de dégats en plus.


Pour info, j'ai pu monter mon RF Templar avec 1 fragile bloom.
Les 10% de dégâts reçus sont contre-balancés par les 2% de regen. Donc ca reste une bonne alternative en attendant d'avoir plus de régen/HP/str.
Avec ce jewel, j'ai pu utiliser RF dès que je pouvais porter le bouclier  ::):  (au niveau 65).

Après, les 10% se font sentir dans les maps de haut de niveau, même avec de la résistance/armure/shield.

----------


## Dar

Coin²

J'ai joué un peu à POE à sa sortie et j'ai stop avec un dualist à l'arc level 29.

J'ai voulu reprendre mais avec les MaJ et autres évolutions mon build a été reset; et je me retrouve avec un stuff que je peux plus porter, sans me rappeler le build que j'avais ni avoir la moindre idée sur comment repartir. Complètement perdu avec la masse d'infos.
Si je veux repartir sur un build autre que arc comment faire pour avoir le stuff à peu prés approprié.

Je me doute que le plus simple c'est de refaire un perso mais est ce qu'il y aurait des astuces qui m'échapperaient ?

Sinon j'aime pas trop tatonner dans les builds, j'aime bien suivre des guidelines. C'est ce que j'avais fait précédemment en cherchant sur le fofo officiel. Mais maintenant avec l'age du jeu y'a plus que des guides/build pour des perso HL.
Donc je me demandais où je pourrais trouver des infos de leveling build à partir de zero.

Merci  :;):

----------


## Safo

> Pour info, j'ai pu monter mon RF Templar avec 1 fragile bloom.
> Les 10% de dégâts reçus sont contre-balancés par les 2% de regen. Donc ca reste une bonne alternative en attendant d'avoir plus de régen/HP/str.
> Avec ce jewel, j'ai pu utiliser RF dès que je pouvais porter le bouclier  (au niveau 65).
> 
> Après, les 10% se font sentir dans les maps de haut de niveau, même avec de la résistance/armure/shield.


Aaah intéressant  ::o: 
Pourrais-tu linker ton build?

Purity of Fire et Vitality dans ton setup? Avec Empower ou sans?
Bref, si tu peux m'en dire plus ca m'intéesse beaucoup!

----------


## Mikh4il

> Coin²
> 
> J'ai joué un peu à POE à sa sortie et j'ai stop avec un dualist à l'arc level 29.
> 
> J'ai voulu reprendre mais avec les MaJ et autres évolutions mon build a été reset; et je me retrouve avec un stuff que je peux plus porter, sans me rappeler le build que j'avais ni avoir la moindre idée sur comment repartir. Complètement perdu avec la masse d'infos.
> Si je veux repartir sur un build autre que arc comment faire pour avoir le stuff à peu prés approprié.
> 
> Je me doute que le plus simple c'est de refaire un perso mais est ce qu'il y aurait des astuces qui m'échapperaient ?
> 
> ...

----------


## doomeer

Je te conseille de repartir de zéro, le niveau 29 est vite atteint quand on est efficace. T’as pas forcément envie d’être efficace si tu débutes par contre. Moi dès que j’ai pas joué un perso pendant un mois je suis plus motivé pour en refaire un que pour le reprendre, mais ça dépend des gens ^^ D’autant que le jeu a pas mal changé depuis la sortie officielle et donc tu n’auras pas la même expérience de jeu. Le gros soucis en fait c’est que 29 c’est plus ou moins vers le début de l’acte 4 et l’acte 4 il fait vraiment mal (trop mal ?), c’est mieux si tu as eu du temps avant pour te refaire la main.

Certains trouvent le début un peu trop mou même si ça s’est amélioré notamment avec les skill gems disponibles plus tôt. Si c’est ton cas tu peux reprendre ton perso et zapper le début. Au niveau 29 tu n’auras aucun mal à réutiliser ton stuff car même avec un stuff pourri, au niveau 29 c’est pas si dur que ça.

Le seul truc que tu devras changer c’est ton arc, si tu veux faire un build qui n’en utilise pas. Si tu veux par exemple taper à l’épée ben il va te falloir trouver une épée pas trop pourrie parce que c’est elle qui fera ton DPS et c’est ton DPS qui fera que tu t’amuses. Pour cela je te conseille la recette à base de rustic sash (http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Recipe) qui permet d’avoir une arme avec du +% aux dégâts physiques. Tu prends une arme bleue (une bonne base si possible, par exemple avec déjà un bon DPS et des bons sockets, mais ignore ses propriétés magiques car elles seront remplacées), une blacksmith whetstone et un rustic sash. Si cette dernière est rare (jaune) le résultat sera de meilleur qualité que si elle est magique (bleue). Tu vends ces trois ingrédients à un vendeur. Il te donnera une arme avec +% dégats en échange. Ensuite tu peux appliquer une augmentation orb pour avoir un petit bonus. T’auras pas une arme de ouf mais ça te sera suffisant le temps de trouver mieux.

Si tu fais un spellcaster, la recette ci-dessus ne te servira à rien mais il y a une recette pour avoir une baguette +1 aux skill gems, c’est *très* efficace.

Pour le reste du stuff, tu pourras le changer progressivement. Il y a des grandes lignes qui changent rarement : avoir un max de vie et un max de resists. C’est vrai pour tous les builds. Ensuite il y a des bonus divers pour le DPS qui vont dépendre de ton build : ce que tu as n’est sans doute pas super adapté mais en même temps au niveau 29 c’est rare d’avoir du stuff vraiment adapté, la vie et les résists suffisent si l’arme est correcte. Il reste enfin un facteur : les bonus en stats (str, int, dex). Si tu n’en as pas assez tu ne pourras pas utiliser certaines gemmes. Dans ce cas, cherche une amulette chez un vendeur.

À noter que tu devras releveler tes skill gems si tu souhaites les changer. Là pour le coup ça peut faire assez mal pour certains skills. Depuis la 2.0 les vendeurs vendent des gemmes déjà levélées, ça t’aidera pas mal.

En résumé : quand tu connais bien le jeu c’est complètement possible de reprendre un vieux perso niveau 29 et de faire un nouveau build avec. Mais dans ton cas je pense que c’est juste plus simple d’en recommencer un nouveau, sauf si t’as la flemme, auquel cas peut-être que le jeu ne te plaît pas vraiment  ::P: 

À noter aussi que c’est plus sympa de jouer dans la league en cours (Warbands ou Tempest si tu joues HC), ce qui n’est pas possible avec un vieux perso.

----------


## Dar

> 


impec merci  :;): 




> En résumé : quand tu connais bien le jeu c’est complètement possible de reprendre un vieux perso niveau 29 et de faire un nouveau build avec. Mais dans ton cas je pense que c’est juste plus simple d’en recommencer un nouveau, sauf si t’as la flemme, auquel cas peut-être que le jeu ne te plaît pas vraiment
> 
> À noter aussi que c’est plus sympa de jouer dans la league en cours (Warbands ou Tempest si tu joues HC), ce qui n’est pas possible avec un vieux perso.


Ouep je vais relancer un perso merci. HC c'est la mort est définitive comme à Diablo ? Si oui non je jouerai pas en HC c'est clairement pas pour moi :D

----------


## doomeer

> Ouep je vais relancer un perso merci. HC c'est la mort est définitive comme à Diablo ? Si oui non je jouerai pas en HC c'est clairement pas pour moi :D


C’est ça. Du coup, prends Warbands, qui est la league sélectionnée par défaut  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Coin²
> 
> J'ai joué un peu à POE à sa sortie et j'ai stop avec un dualist à l'arc level 29.
> 
> J'ai voulu reprendre mais avec les MaJ et autres évolutions mon build a été reset; et je me retrouve avec un stuff que je peux plus porter, sans me rappeler le build que j'avais ni avoir la moindre idée sur comment repartir. Complètement perdu avec la masse d'infos.
> Si je veux repartir sur un build autre que arc comment faire pour avoir le stuff à peu prés approprié.
> 
> Je me doute que le plus simple c'est de refaire un perso mais est ce qu'il y aurait des astuces qui m'échapperaient ?
> 
> ...


Tain, vla le gros noob de bourrin de Dar ! 

Lvl29 ça prend 1h15 en course HC, alors tu te sors les doigts du cul, tu rejoins la guilde, et tu crées ton perso en ligue Warband !

Noob !

----------


## Louck

> Purity of Fire et Vitality dans ton setup? Avec Empower ou sans?
> Bref, si tu peux m'en dire plus ca m'intéesse beaucoup!


Avec PoF et Vitality oui.
J'utilise aussi un sceptre qui a un +1 sur les gemmes, afin de ne pas attendre le niveau 17 de PoF pour profiter du +3% de resist feu max  ::): .

Je n'ai pas le build sous la main mais dès que j'aurai du temps un soir, je peux le montrer  :;): .
Par contre mon objectif est d'utiliser uniquement RF comme gemme de dégât, ce qui vraiment très idiot en pratique (le bonus sur le Spell est très utile avec incinerate, par exemple). Mais bon c'est mon objectif perso à la con :3.


En gros, pour les dégats du RF, c'est assez simple:
Keystone: Elemental Equilibrium.
Sort 1: RF + Inc. AoE + Concentrated Effect + Inc. Burning Damage.
Sort 2: Ice Nova + Curse on Hit + Flammability (+ ce qu'on veut. Si double curse, Elemental Weakness peut être fun).

Le 2ème sort a pour but d'appliquer une grosse vulnérabilité contre le feu via EE et Flammability.
Rien qu'avec ca, on obtient très facilement 16k de DPS, sans aller chercher les passives +% fire/burning/elemental.

Le problème par contre est qu'il faut être assez tanky: RF nécessite d'être *très* proche des mobs ET d'y rester pour pouvoir les blesser.
Après avoir obtenu RF, j'ai deux autres objectifs:
- Accroitre mes HP (je m'approche de la barre des 4k), mon armure, et me passer du Jewel FB pour mieux tenir au combat.
- Remplacer Concentrated Effect par Empower. Le problème avec CE est que cela réduit fortement la portée du RF, en contre partie d'un gros boost sur les dégâts. Il faudra tester avec et sans.

Petit bonus sinon: Obtenir la gemme Cyclone Vaal pour ramener tous les mobs de la zone sur toi et sur ton RF  ::P: .

----------


## Safo

Merci pour ces précisions  ::): 

Ce qui m'aiderait bien en fait surtout, c'est voir ton arbre de passifs. Tu es partis sur quel archétype?

J'arrive à monter à 9.6 % de regen alors que 10.8% sont requis (avec ma def feu).
Du coup ca donne 11.6 avec Vitality. Voir encore 13.6% avec l'amu unique qui donne 2% (me rappelle plus le nom).

Bref, ca semble faisable sur le papier sur mon build de départ.

----------


## Ravine

> (...)
> 
> Petit bonus sinon: Obtenir la gemme Cyclone Vaal pour ramener tous les mobs de la zone sur toi et sur ton RF .


J'ai soudain envie de faire un build RF / Cyclone CoC dans un Empire's Grasp.

Hey Safo, essaye de caler un Empire's Grasp dans ton build CoC Discharge. Pour voir :D

----------


## Dar

> Tain, vla le gros noob de bourrin de Dar ! 
> 
> Lvl29 ça prend 1h15 en course HC, alors tu te sors les doigts du cul, tu rejoins la guilde, et tu crées ton perso en ligue Warband !
> 
> Noob !


J'temmerde le belge du Nord !

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'temmerde le belge du Nord !


Ni le bon pays, ni le bon département ! Si tu rentres dans la guilde, je te kick ! Noob !

----------


## Ravine

> Ni le bon pays, ni le bon département ! Si tu rentres dans la guilde, je te kick ! Noob !


Je plussoie ardemment. Confondre les bonnes gens du Nord avec ces bouseux du 6-2, c'est de l'insulte, ni plus ni moins.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

La réponse de GGG au Mirrorgate.  ::rolleyes::  


http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1408121

Bon courage pour en looter une.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Wais mais une tarte au maroilles accompagnée de quelques Ch'ti triples c’est complètement OP en cold res (et en auto-stun lock). Donc, les dits «bouseux», ils encaissent.

- - - Updated - - -




> […]
> Bon courage pour en looter une.


Taux de loot = taux du mirroir divisé par neuf.  :^_^:

----------


## chowie

Il me semble avoir entendu que les taux de loot des cartes étaient "un peu meilleurs" que le loot direct de l'objet.  :;):

----------


## Louck

> J'arrive à monter à 9.6 % de regen alors que 10.8% sont requis (avec ma def feu).


A partir du templar, tu peux obtenir 11.1% de regen avec cette arbre (pas la plus optimisé, attention):
https://poebuilder.com/character/AAA...vuHNy4kyj6gsc=


Normalement , il faut ramasser *toutes* les nodes de regen life pour bien tenir les dégats du RF. Donc ceux qui sont situés du côté du Duelist (2.6% en plus).
En tant que Maraudeur, ce n'est pas une grosse difficulté de toutes les avoir. Par contre en Templar, c'est un peu plus chiant... Le Jewel FB compense ce défaut.

Après l'avantage de jouer Templar, c'est de pouvoir maximiser les dégâts du RF (et de incinerate)  ::): .

----------


## Safo

Ah mais je sais bien qu'on peut monter plus haut. Mais j'ai deux prérequis ici.
1. Archétype witch
2. choper tous les nodes de power charge.

Du coup 10.8 est le mieux que je puisse faire dans ces conditions.

----------


## cailloux

Dites, je vois que ça parle pas mal de regen de vie par ici, c'est viable comme outil principal de survie* ? J'imagine qu'il faut mettre une tonne de node de vie en plus pour avoir un réel impact.

*Je veux dire en focalisant sa défense là dessus, en prenant pas de node d'armure ou d'évasion.

Je tente (oui encore je fais un nouveau perso par semaine et je l'amène jamais jusqu'au merciless, je sais) un stun build (masse à deux main +heavy strike splash) en fait qui me permettra de ne pas me faire cogner trop souvent pour justement permettre à la regen de vie d'assurer son rôle. J'ai choisis le regen de vie parce que je peux faire des endurances charges on melee stun facilement et qu'il y a la node pour donner 0.2% de regen de vie par endurance charge.

----------


## Ravine

C'est surtout obligatoire pour le build RF (Righteous Fire), vu que RF applique une enorme degen. Du coup pour compenser la degen permanente, tu dois stacker les resists feu, et la regen de vie. En revanche, ca donne un enorme boost de DPS.
Je ne connais pas trop les builds RF, mais il y'a pas mal de nodes hybride Life/Armour a dispo du Templar Marauder, donc quoi qu'il arrive, la mitigation se trouve quand meme dans le stacking d'armure.

Pour ton build, regarde du cote de Ground Slam, qui aura l'AoE de base, et ne souffrira pas du LESS multiplier de Melee Splash.

De mon cote, j'ai monte un Duelist 2H Wild Strike avec Edge of Madness. C'est bizarre, je n'arrive pas a savoir si c'est l'arme qui est mauvaise ou quoi. Je vais probablement devoir faire attention aux jewels et peut etre stacker plus de flat Lightning/Cold damage, et jouer la dessus. Mais du coup, ca m'a donne envie de monter un build dual wield Wild Strike, et j'ai un chouette skilltree, que je m'empresse de partager.

https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...r-ujpC7YMILpuN

C'est dual Claw elem, critical hit et attack speed. Le but c'est de slot Static Electricity (le jewel unique) dans le slot a cote du ranger, pour un boost de 1-130 lightning damage.

----------


## Drup

@Ravine: t'as lu ma description de wander il y a quelques pages ? Ca devrait t’intéresser.

----------


## Ravine

Page combien? Parce que je suis remonte jusqu'a la 23, et j'ai pas trouve.

(apres Wander je suis pas fan, les builds ranged, je sais pas, j'ai du mal; j'aime bien l'impact du bourrin qui fonce dans la melee. C'est pour ca que Bourrinopathe, c'est mon Esprit Totem)
(cela dit je crois n'avoir jamais fait de pur wander, genre PSyphon/Barrage/KineticBlast)

----------


## Dar

"Kaleth" maraudeur de mon état quelqu'un peut m'inviter svp (mais pas CMP par contre)
Merci !

----------


## Drup

@Ravine: C'était page 20 : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/97...t=#post9084813

C'est pas trop le coté wander, plutot le coté "trouzemile dégats elementaires".

----------


## Safo

Vraiment dommage que Kinetic Blast ait enterré Power Siphon. Le second est très joli et classieux à l'écran alors que le premier n'a juste aucun style  ::o: 

Hormis l'aspect graphique, c'est un mauvais choix de game design de la part de GGG. Suffit de chercher un build Power Siphon sur le forum, rien depuis bien des mois ...

----------


## CaMarchePas

Tu ne sais rien de ce qu'ils ont projeté de faire avec cette skill. Mauvais choix de game design de laisser une skill de côté le temps de trouver une amélioration intéressante et équilibrée ? Pas sur du tout.

Exemple simple avec split arrow : enterrée avec l'arrivée de Tornado Shot, déterrée avec the awakening. Mêmes certaines skills retirées depuis longtemps peuvent revenir en jeu alors juste une encore là qui devrait peut être être boostée, rien n'est moins sur, suffit d'une modif d'une mécanique du jeu, des passifs ou un nouvel item pour la rendre plus populaire... Ou juste un streamer connu qui en fait un build avec !

Et pour le style des compétences, les goûts et les couleurs !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tiens j'ai commencé à lire le Q&A du jour : 187 questions !

Trouvé un truc que j'étais pas au courant : 



> Will there be a way to click a button in your tree to export it to your website so you can show your friends and make changes without having to experiment on the real thing?
> 
> Already done! You can view your passive trees on the website in the place you look at your characters' items. The link to their passives can be shared and you can modify those trees.


Et hop test : l'arbre de ma ranger crit / LA / voltaxic / ES

----------


## Ravine

Tu n'avais jamais vu le bouton sur la tranche "Passive Tree" ? J'utilise ca depuis des mois pour comparer ou j'en suis/ce que j'ai prevu

----------


## Safo

Je me fous pas mal de ce qu'ils projettent ou non de faire.
PS est mort (ou en tout cas bien moins intéressant) depuis quasi 8 mois maintenant (1.3).

Qu'ils bossent dessus ou non ne me fais ni chaud ni froid (surtout sans etre certain que c'est le cas ...), je trouve juste idiot de laisser en plan un skill autant de temps (d'autant plus avec une maj aussi importante qu'awakening au milieu).

----------


## CaMarchePas

Nope, jamais fait gaffe ! xD

----------


## Mad-T

> Je me fous pas mal de ce qu'ils projettent ou non de faire.
> PS est mort (ou en tout cas bien moins intéressant) depuis quasi 8 mois maintenant (1.3).
> 
> Qu'ils bossent dessus ou non ne me fais ni chaud ni froid (surtout sans etre certain que c'est le cas ...), je trouve juste idiot de laisser en plan un skill autant de temps (d'autant plus avec une maj aussi importante qu'awakening au milieu).


Je suis toujours 'fan' de Power Siphon moi :
-Cull + charge, c'est pas rien => Il a un rôle plus de cull/mf en ce moment, et c'est vraiment LE skill du totemiste furieux imo. (PS-GMP-Rarity-blood magic ou faster attack/chain suivant les gouts [EB - ou regen mana])
-Cela reste un bon choix pour le mono target (pas fan de barrage...) quoi qu'il soit pas mal mis en difficulté par frenzy sur ce point je l'admets.

Après, quand on a gouté le clearspeed de kinetic, c'est sur que pour les packs... A voir comment cela se comporte en HL full stuff, parce que le matos wand, c'est la peau des couilles + un bras donc :

J'ai hâte de  tester le siphon chain quand la league sera finie, en standard  ::):

----------


## Safo

Toujours fan aussi pour être franc  ::): 
C'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle je suis pas mal déçus par ce que glande GGG autour du skill ces temps ci  ::P:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Moi, je vois pas le soucis... j'ai utilisé la skill sur un build wanderer pendant la beta et je trouve que ça fait un bon combo avec Kinetic Blast. KB pour les groupes et PS pour le mono-cible / recharge de power-charge. Un peu comme le combo Heavy Strike / Ground Slam... pour moi c'est le même type de complémentarité !

----------


## pangolinou

Aujourd'hui j'ai balancé quelques chaos sur un Zodiac 5L, j'ai eu de la chance...  ::ninja::  :

----------


## CaMarchePas

Pangolinou est viré de la guilde.

Motif : plus de moule que Styx qui aurait couché avec Zephy sous la caméra Lachignole.

----------


## Mad-T

OMG !!!
Cte chatasse

----------


## Drup

C'est indécent.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Moi, je trouve que ça manque d'un 6L tout ça !  ::P:

----------


## doomeer

T’as oublié de lui appliquer une Vaal Orb.

----------


## Enyss

*bave*

----------


## Dar

> "Kaleth" maraudeur de mon état quelqu'un peut m'inviter svp (mais pas CMP par contre)
> Merci !


PLease yé choui yougoslave et mon enfant il est malade !!!

----------


## Zephy

:;): 


> Pangolinou est viré de la guilde.
> 
> Motif : plus de moule que Styx qui aurait couché avec Zephy sous la caméra Lachignole.


D'accord , mais j'ai couché avec qui pour avoir mes 3 6L ? :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> PLease yé choui yougoslave et mon enfant il est malade !!!


T'es déjà invité gros noob !

----------


## Dar

Euh c'est "Frayaer" pas Kaleth :D

----------


## Ravine

Nouvelle Season Race, Bloodgrip https://www.pathofexile.com/seasons/...ason/Bloodgrip

Et l'unique lie a cette season est wow. Je suis deg de savoir que je ne pourrai pas l'obtenir.

----------


## CaMarchePas

J'ai fini de lire le Q&A o/

La fin :



> *Please make a kick player from hideout button.*
> 
> _You can always build a box around them out of decorations._
> *
> Is this a troll thread? Looked through 30 pages and no GGG answers. Don't think I'll waste any more time here.*
> 
> _Yeah, best not to._





Sympa la nouvelle saison, surtout le retour des endless ledge, mon mode préféré.

Les items ne m'intéressent pas cette fois, ptet même en fait juste le premier bâton pour son skin s'il en a un 3D. Du coup si je suis motivé à faire des courses ça sera en mode YOLOSTYLE §§§

"Bloodgrip: Players have the Corrupting Blood mod."

Hmm, si on se fait taper on file du CB ? Bizarre...

----------


## Safo

Bon ben je me suis mis en tete d'utiliser Righteous Fire et du coup ca va me faire recrééer un perso cette histoire  ::(: 

Scion Righteous Fire + incinerate + perma self ignite

On va bien voir ce que ca donne  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Comment ca fonctionne l'unique de la race league?
J'ai lu le wiki et il semble que les uniques ayant un proc rampage permettent d'"activer" le mod rampage sur le perso?
C'est ca?

----------


## Ravine

Moi j'ai note ca dans le Q/A

*Aurify curse, are there any plans on this gem making it into the realm?*
Yes. It's very likely going to make it in. I can't give you a version number for it though.

----------


## CaMarchePas

J'attends de voir les specs de la bestiole, car si c'est un truc du genre aura qui curse mais 50% mana reserved, voilà quoi. :°

----------


## Ravine

En l'etat, dans le data mining, le truc a un mana multiplier de 100%. Ca ne me parait pas debile de le garder tel quel, voire de le multiplier un peu plus, pour une flat reservation. Comme la plupart des builds n'ont pas le double/multiple curse, ca ne sera pas completement pete des le depart, et ca permettra de sortir du classique Herald of Thunder/CoH/Curse (qui commence a me sortir par les yeux).

Sinon, je dois encore bidouiller, mais je pense avoir quelque chose qui tourne vaguement avec le Edge of Madness. Y'a 2-3 cote un peu chiants (le mana sustain par exemple), mais ca tourne finalement pas mal du tout avec un 4L, et devient tres puissant en 5L

En l'etat, je fais Wild Strike / MStrike / WED / Added Cold / Added Lightning; avec un double Curse on Hit (HoT/Poachers)(Vengeance/Assassin's Mark), et j'ai souvent mon max frenzy charges, et regulierement mes Power Charges. L'inconnue c'est de voir comment mon Chaos Damage va se scale quand j'aurais mon lvl 69, et si je peux slot Added Chaos a la place de Added Lightning. Ou je fais peter la banque et je tente le 6L.
(ou si je le garde pour mon Single Target, qui est Double Strike/MultiStrike/Fa/WED pour l'instant; Je pense d'ailleurs le passer 5L DS/MS/WED/Added Cold/Added Chaos)

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Original ce build

----------


## Lachignole

Ca a l'air assez gore comme build oui, mais un peu bancal apparemment pour du haut niveau :s

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ben je suis tombé sur ça après. Même principe mais map 75. Ca fait le paté  ::P:

----------


## fadox

Bon ma scion (oui et alors^^) split arrow crit Ci progresse, ça tient sur les maps hl, sauf certains boss (pas test plus haut que shrine mais piety m'ouvre en 2 dans sa forme fire...)
Mon dps mono (frenzy est trop moisi, mais je met ça sur le compte de certaines gemmes pas encore 20/20 et au fait que je suis qu'en 5L, mais en attendant même l'atziri classique, c'est mission impossible...)

Si quelqu'un à du temps à perdre pour checker mon build et repérer d'éventuelles optimisations, c'est pas de refus (atm, j'ai 89% crit chance, 565 crit multi, 6555 es, il me faut une vrai chest es et un vrai bow des familles, mes jewels puent le vielle moule séchée, mais faute de mieux, voila voila^^)

----------


## chowie

On dirait que t'as pas de défense mis à part un bon pool d'es et du leech. Maintenant, je vois pas mal de mobs qui peuvent enlever 4k PV facile d'un coup. Si t'as rien pour encaisser ou esquiver (ou tout nettoyer avant d'être touché), ben ça fait sploush  :^_^:

----------


## Ravine

Arctic Armour obligatoire pour un peu de mitigation, et quand meme de l'armure dans le tas. T'as pas d'evasion, t'as pas de block, et je suppose qu'avec 6.5k ES, t'as pas d'armure non plus. T'es en papier, splorch.

----------


## Mad-T

> Bon ma scion (oui et alors^^) split arrow crit Ci progresse, ça tient sur les maps hl, sauf certains boss (pas test plus haut que shrine mais piety m'ouvre en 2 dans sa forme fire...)
> Mon dps mono (frenzy est trop moisi, mais je met ça sur le compte de certaines gemmes pas encore 20/20 et au fait que je suis qu'en 5L, mais en attendant même l'atziri classique, c'est mission impossible...)
> 
> Si quelqu'un à du temps à perdre pour checker mon build et repérer d'éventuelles optimisations, c'est pas de refus (atm, j'ai 89% crit chance, 565 crit multi, 6555 es, il me faut une vrai chest es et un vrai bow des familles, mes jewels puent le vielle moule séchée, mais faute de mieux, voila voila^^)


Deux trois trucs en vrac :
- les deux nodes Life / ES [written in blood] sont plus efficaces que deux points sur la roue ES du scion 15%es + 10 force vs 12% es pour les mêmes deux points !
- je suis pas fan des 4 points vers essence surge (faster es regen), qui pourraient te rapporter du crit multi ou crit chance ou flasques ++ ou ... 
Edit : purée, du mal avec les liens moi aujourd'hui ^^ 

Tester en regen avec les blood dance et sans val pact ?
https://poebuilder.com/character/AAA...X3wRpsna6nCNgk

- tu joues quoi en aura ? discipline et hatred ? Tu es à coté de bonnes nodes cold, tu as testé en ice shot ?

----------


## fadox

@ravine et chowie, en effet, je suis en mousse, mais ne dit ont pas que la meilleure défense est l'attaque ^^non?

@mad-T, j'ai checké ton arbre, mais le soucis c'est que ya plus de vaal pact (et vu que j'ai corrupt ma dernière paire d'acuity ça vas pas le faire) du coup zealoth c'est mort, j'ai fait des test avec le shavronne ring, et malgré la perte de regen mana, ça tient sans compter que je sustain blood rage (mais la perte d'un diamond ring est trop violente au niveau crit et accuracy :s...)

Il me faut une vrai chest ES, je sais pas si une chest hybride es/eva (style atziri splendour+vaal mask+ grace ferait l'affaire , ou alors une saintly chainmail des famille, mais l'armor sera trop faible imo) 

Ce qui me fait le plus défaut atm c'est le dps en mono cible (50K avec frenzy...:s), je pense qu'avec 200K et des jewels/items me permettant d'atteindre 3 ou 4% de leech+ une vrai chest qui me permettrais d'atteindre 8 ou 9k es  je serais paré, mais bon, plus qu'a farmer les 350ex pour me payer un putain de glyph mark et une centaine de plus pour une chest potable... 2.0 de merde :s

----------


## Ravine

Poedb est down, plus maintenu, tout ca. C'est con c'etait ma ressource principale pour a peu pres tout.  ::(:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

*2.0.3 incoming…*

Moar *Brightbeak* pour sauter comme un cabri sous acide et moar *petit bonnet ignifugé-isolant-qui-tient-chaud-aux-oreilles* (retour aux taux de drop pré-Awakening) - merci pour le fun plus accessible (ça peut être bien dans un jeu, il parait).

Les super-rares-que-tu-vois-jamais (Shav, Mjölner and co) ont pris un taux de drop quadruplé… de 0,00000001% de chances à 0,00000004% de chance de les choper ! C'te teuf… on va mettre des mois pour s’en remettre.

Sympa.
Mais sinon, c’est quoi ces piafs dans le screenshot ?

Et la ouiche fait des fentes alternées pour garder un joli galbe… la coquine.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Sympa les boosts cards/rares/uber rares.

Je suis d'accord avec les commentaires sur l'article du patch : mtx pour flame totem, mtx pour flame dash, éventuellement une box à cartes si ce n'est pas juste des cartes au sol pour parler du boost.

----------


## Safo

Me voilà donc niveau 75 avec ma Scion Righteous Fire / incinerate / self ignite démarrée vendredi dernier (18h de / played  ::P: ).
Ben force est de constater que ca déboite sévère tant niveau dégats (18k dps  sur inci, 24k une fois self ignited) que niveau résistance (91% de rési feu, 3k6 hp boostable à 4k5 si je monte un peu plus haut (que des nodes d’HP à prendre par la suite) et un bon paquet d’armor (faut que je me log pour check combien exactement) …
… mais par contre c’est juste chiant à jouer.

Je m’y attendais ceci dit. Le perso est une sorte de moissonneuse batteuse complètement no brain :D
T’actives tes 4 auras (anger, purity of fire, arctir armor et righteous fire) et ensuite ce n’est que du spam click.

Alors ouai, beaucoup de builds sont du spam click bête et méchant. Mais jsais pas, celui-ci encore plus particulièrement je trouve du fait d’incinerate (rester immobile pour up les 3 rangs/rebelote) et du fait du mono élément feu (par comparaison, ma witch nova est beaucoup plus fun et dynamique à jouer (plus nerveux, freeze et shock de partout etc).


Du coup je me demande un truc : est-ce que quelqu’un ici a déjà fait un build summoner full block/reflect ?
Pourquoi summoner ? Car le reflect s’applique aux minions il me semble ? 
Ca ne doit être pas viable HL (manque de DPS très certainement ?) mais une base du genre :
- Thousand Teehth Temu
- The anvil
- Lightbane Raiment (ou pas, vu le montant du reflect)
- Tempest shield
Total reflected sans multiplicateur ou autre : 628-1862 (par minion ?)

Je balance mais si ca se trouve c’est une base connue pour un build summoner ? Je n’ai jamais joué un summoner du coup je ne sais pas trop de quoi je parle.
Ceci dit, ca risque d’être super passif et chiant à jouer un truc pareil.

----------


## Orhin

Le reflect du perso ne s'applique pas aux minions normalement (sauf via le bouclier et "necromental aegis").
Et le tempest shield s'appliquera sur le perso et pas sur les minions.

----------


## Safo

Ouai ok, makes sense! Merci pour ces précisions.
Du coup ca fait toujours 1-1000 de reflect sur les minions. Légèrement aléatoire donc ...

----------


## CaMarchePas

Méchant rogue totem/trap a mangé ma ranger.  ::'(:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

RIP BRO !  ::'(: 

(moi qui espérait te voir exploser Malachai en merciless... )

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> The drop locations for The Celestial Justicar and The Drunken Aristocrat have been changed.


Je suis bien content d'avoir enfin fini mon set de Celestial Justicar il y a seulement quelques jours !  ::P: 

Apparemment, la carte drop maintenant dans Crypt (et peut-être une autre endroit). Pour Drunken Aristocrat, on ne sait pas encore...

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Très bien tu vas pouvoir la farmer ailleurs, ça te changera.  ::P:

----------


## pangolinou

du coup t'as de la chance, crypt aurait été plus long à vider pour ton machin full area of effect

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> […] Pour Drunken Aristocrat, on ne sait pas encore...


Le wiki indique Villa, mais je ne sais pas si l’info est fiable.

Je suppose que le taux de drop est plus élevé dans les zones plus dangereuses ? Ça fonctionnerait avec cette logique ?

Bien joué pour le Celestial Justicar en tout cas. Tu vas pouvoir liquéfier tes cailloux à crafter ce genre d’engin  :;):

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Merci !  :;): 

Il va falloir un peu de temps pour avoir les changements effectués sur la localisation pour dropper ces cartes.

----------


## Flibustier

_Rare and super-rare Unique Items now drop four times as often. While still difficult to obtain, we feel that the interesting builds enabled by these uniques should be available to more players. Uniques from previous leagues (available through Zana) have not been made more common._
Et hop, fini la shavronne à 50 ex. Ca me fait de la peine pour ceux qui prenait plaisir à s'enrichir mais GGG a ouvert les yeux sur le fait que 99% des joueurs ne peuvent se concentrer 12h par jour à farmer des zones. Ca va également encourager les gens à jouer les ligues puisque les items spécifiques à celles-ci seront toujours en quantité limitée dans le temps.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Et hop, fini la shavronne à 50 ex. Ca me fait de la peine pour ceux qui prenait plaisir à s'enrichir mais GGG a ouvert les yeux sur le fait que 99% des joueurs ne peuvent se concentrer 12h par jour à farmer des zones. Ca va également encourager les gens à jouer les ligues puisque les items spécifiques à celles-ci seront toujours en quantité limitée dans le temps.



Etant donné que même les super hardcore player ne la droppent pas et vu l'utilité de l'armure, je doute très fortement que son prix diminue même en boostant le taux de loot par quatre !

----------


## fadox

Vu que ça n'a quasi plus aucun sens de jouer low life (en dehors d'un mfer et kinetic blast), les prix ont deja fortement baissé, si ils baissent plus encore, ça peut valoir le coup de faire un stock et attendre que le vent tourne ou tenter du +1lvl gems...

----------


## Keta

Shavronne ne vaut pu chère déja, no link c'est genre 8EX en wb(yen a meme une a 6Ex mais bon peut etre un faux prix), et avant le patch c'était dans les 12, et yen a des tonnes en vente(pas comme les précédente league), ya quelque league quand c'était plus rare et a la mode ca ce vendait 30ex no link.

Pour incinerate c'est super cool, mais oui maintenant il reste peut de build où c'est vraiment interessant.

----------


## CaMarchePas

6 ex sur la ligue actuelle ça vaut largement les 24 ex des ligues précédentes aussi.

Tous les prix ont baissé en ex mais les ex valent bien plus cher. Une kaom's heart t'en a à 10 ex aussi, des mjolner à 6 ex, des windripper à 5.

C'est pas juste le patch qui a fait baissé les prix en quelques jours, c'est surtout qu'avec la 2.0/warbands les ex ont grimpées, les loots 75+ sont "plus accessibles"  de part le décalage de niveau, les chaos tombent aussi bien plus (recipe 60+ plus accessible) et rajoute à tout ça les cartes et le boost de taux de drop. L'ensemble fait baisser le prix de tout ce qui n'est pas vraiment super rare comme les armes/armures 4 T1/max dégâts.

----------


## Keta

Pas mal je parle de shav et 1heure apres je fais mes daily => 


> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfile.../?id=513415621

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Pas mal je parle de shav et 1heure apres je fais mes daily =>


Si t'es dans la guilde, saches que tu n'y es plus.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

C'est ballot elle vaut plus rien.  ::trollface::

----------


## chowie

> Pas mal je parle de shav et 1heure apres je fais mes daily =>


Dans ce cas je poste juste un message pour parler de miroir de kalendra. On ne sais jamais...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Shtong

Dans le post communauté d'aujourd'hui :




J'ai ri. J'ai aussi envie de tenter une build CoC qui au final sera probablement complètement pourrie, me connaissant  ::P:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

En même temps quand tu regarde son stuff, tu comprend pourquoi il peut faire ça... Voll's Protector 6L corrupt + 1 lvl sur les gems, Voll's Devotion corrupt + 1 curse, dague et bouclier mirror, tout les autres uniques sont aussi corrupt avec des mods sympa...

Après, ça reste un build assez drôle avec un Voll 5L et pas trop de stuff à coté... t'es juste une chips ! (mais ça peut passer)  ::P:

----------


## Louck

Je viens d'avoir une idée d'un petit build à la con avec Immortal Call, CWDT, de l'endurances, et beaucoup de régen. Pas sûr que ca fonctionne.

Lorsque le joueur ramasse X points de dégâts, CWDT invoque automatiquement Immortal Call. Pendant la durée du buff, le joueur récupère toute (ou une grosse partie) de sa vie perdu via la régen.
Afin d'allonger le temps d'Immortal Call, il faut s'assurer d'avoir toutes les charges d'endurances sur soit. Donc il faut trouver un moyen pour générer les charges rapidement et en quelques secondes.


Pour se faire une idée, en supposant que le joueur possède les 7 charges d'endurances.
CWDT lvl1 pop IC au bout de *578 dégâts* (minimum).
Délai d'IC lvl1 avec 7 charges et Inc. Dur. lvl1 : 0.40 * (1 + (1*7) + (0.45)) =  *3.38 secondes*

Donc il faut pouvoir récupérer 578 PV (minimum) en 3.38 secondes. Soit *171 PV/secondes* (minimum).
En étant pessimiste, le joueur possède 2000 PV. Donc pour régénérer les 171 PV en une seconde, il faut avoir une régen de *8.55%*. Minimum.
En étant un peu plus optimiste, avec 4000 PV, il faut une régen de *4.275%*.

Après, nous pouvons combler cet haut taux de régen PV par un gros leech life  ::): .


L'idée derrière tout ca est de pouvoir résister à fond face aux dégâts physiques, sans se préoccuper d'un bouclier ou d'une grosse armure (sauf pour limiter les grosses attaques). Tout ca en ne se basant que sur la régen de ses PV.

Je ne sais pas s'il existe déjà un build de ce genre (autre que de faire un "CWDT + IC + Inc.Dur" classique).

----------


## CaMarchePas

C'est une défense qui était très utilisée avant, surtout couplée avec enduring cry qui était un sort donc se lançait aussi avec CWDT.

C'est un complément de défense, ne pense pas te débarrasser d'une bonne partie des défenses que sont boucliers, armure, vie/regen ou les autres défenses (ES/évasion).

En vrac :
-CWDT va déclencher IC n'importe quand, y compris quand il ne faut pas (ie : cramer tes charges trop tôt ou se déclencher sans charge)
=> je ne sais plus si IC empêche CWDT de s'activer (puisque t'es immunisé aux dégâts physiques), si oui, c'est gênant quand tu affrontes un gros boss : IC se fini, faut prendre une baffe pour l'activer, si pas de charge, t'es mort si t'as pas d'autre défense. Idem gênant si y'a que des mobs physiques. 
-CWDT limite le niveau des compétences actives (donc si tu veux un gros IC il te faut un gros CWDT donc prendre plus de dégâts)
-CWDT ne limite pas le niveau des supports donc tu peux monter increase duration à fond
-ne pas avoir de bouclier impose d'augmenter la vie/es
-ne pas avoir d'armure impose de creuver sur un crit de mob blanc quand ton IC est mort (coucou puncture)
-Warlords mark permet de générer beaucoup de charges tout en permettant un gros double leech quelque soit le type de dégâts
-Endurance Charge on stun permet de générer à la demande des charges (genre avec Heavy strike + stun + ECoS + multystrike)
-fortify n'est pas à néglier du tout, ça va te filer 20% d'absorbtion de tous les coups  (mais pas des degens qui ne "hit" pas)
-lancer à la main est plus contraignant mais plus efficace et moins dangereux
-si tu fais un build fat life, les nodes regens (maraudeur/dueliste/scion) sont toutes à proximité, tu peux facilement régen plus que ça genre ma scion dual totem a 480 de regen en stuff multy curse et 4K vie (900 réservé), me semble qu'elle monte à 650 en stuff dps / 6.2K hp et tu peux aller bien plus haut avec du stuff orienté vie.

Bref, c'est une défense connue et très répandue, mais faut l'associer au reste du build.

Une variante qu'on voit pas mal c'est d'avoir IC sur cast on stun : tu t'en fous d'être immun aux petites baffes, mais si t'en prend une grosse ça se déclenche.

----------


## Louck

> Bref, c'est une défense connue et très répandue, mais faut l'associer au reste du build.


Après l'idée est de pouvoir gérer toute la défense physique via cette technique. Mais oui, il faut quand même un peu d'armure pour atténuer les coups critiques, et de la vie pour tenir les autres types d'attaques (dont chaotique et les élémentaires).

Il y a bien le problème où le CWDT peut caster trop tôt avant d'obtenir les 7 charges. Il faudra trouver un certain compromis entre le temps pour se régénérer et le temps nécessaires pour obtenir les 7 charges. 


Je connaissais la technique du CWDT+IC+EC+IncDur, mais ca me servait surtout pour ne pas subir certaines attaques durant une très courte période. Je ne pouvais pas faire une vrai défense avec ca. Du coup oui, mon plan correspond un peu à une version évoluée de cette technique.


Mais tu dis que c'étais très utilisés avant. Pourquoi plus maintenant ? Parce que CWDT + EC ne fonctionnent plus ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

EC est un cri donc ne se déclenche plus avec les triggers gems (n'active que les sorts). 

Quand c'était dispo tu pouvais être à distance ET générer automatiquement et facilement des charges, du coup tout le monde ou presque utilisait le combo autant sur càc que spell caster ou archer...

----------


## huge

Le problème aussi de ce schéma, c'est qu'il n'est en fait pas sûr à 100% (sinon tout le monde le jouerait  ::P:  ) : IC a un cast time de 0.85s, donc même si IC ne se déclenche qu'au bon moment et même si on a un permanent IC, s'il y a un deuxième gros hit dans les 0.85 secondes, RIP car le IC n'est pas encore activé.

Vu que IC a un cast time de 0.85s + un colldown de 3s, il faut donc 3.85s de duration pour être en permanent IC. J'ai vu sur reddit une manière d'être en permanent IC sans avoir besoin d'un CwDT trop haut (donc pour que ça se déclenche assez souvent) ni sans avoir besoin d'investir dans les 7 endurance charges : 

- 20/20 Increased Duration
- 4 endurance charges
- Level 14 Immortal Call (il faudrait donc un CwDT level 12 apparement ?)

J'ai pas refait le calcul, à vérifier.

Mais bon, CwDT/IC/IncDur n'est pas à négliger pour autant, c'est quand même très utile pour les successions de gros hits qui seraient trop rapides pour flasker rapidement, avec à côté d'autres trucs : perso je le joue avec un Lazy Pally donc avec beaucoup de block (66%, on peut monter à max 75% avec du stuff), de l'armure, de la vie, de la regen...

----------


## doomeer

J’avais mentionné sur le chat de guilde que je me faisais un challenge "crafted items only". J’ai mis les règles sur reddit si ça vous intéresse : https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...crafted_items/

Pour l’instant c’est assez amusant :D

----------


## Safo

Je commence à prendre des coups qui font atrocement mal sur mon Ranger dual wield niveau 77. Etant full dodge et eva, je me pose la question d'un système défensif additionel pour pallier aux coups qui passent et l'évasion et l'esquive.
Je songe donc à Mind over Matter, Lightning Coil ou les deux.

MoM est faisable moyen un investissement de 6 passifs.
LC est faisable en virant Hyrri's Ire (et donc du coup perte de 1000 d'esquive et de 10% de dodge les attaques et les spells.

Sur quoi partiriez vous? D'autres idées?

----------


## chowie

Sur un perso EV je prend très souvent les 5 nœuds de dodge tout à droite (acrobatics - phase acrobatics). Avec les atziri's boots ça fait 45% de dodge des spell.
Sinon, le golem de chaos + arctic armor ça fait 16% de moins sur le physique ; c'est pas gigantesque, mais c'est toujours sympa.

----------


## Safo

Ouai, c'est mon setup actuel grosso modo.
Hors golem de chaos. Il est bien celui ci?

----------


## Keta

> Je commence à prendre des coups qui font atrocement mal sur mon Ranger dual wield niveau 77. Etant full dodge et eva, je me pose la question d'un système défensif additionel pour pallier aux coups qui passent et l'évasion et l'esquive.
> Je songe donc à Mind over Matter, Lightning Coil ou les deux.
> 
> MoM est faisable moyen un investissement de 6 passifs.
> LC est faisable en virant Hyrri's Ire (et donc du coup perte de 1000 d'esquive et de 10% de dodge les attaques et les spells.
> 
> Sur quoi partiriez vous? D'autres idées?


Ligthning coil+taste of hate et le physical dmg te feras rigoler les fois où tu dodgera pas.

----------


## Mad-T

Pas cher, pas cher !

Sinon, plus de vie  ::P: 
Ou encore tu suis la méta actuelle, c'est à dire armor  ::):  
La node Eva -> armor avec les passifs qui vont bien par exemple (mais là, tu oublies le dodge qui te la divise par deux...)  [Je teste en ce moment sur un archer, avec grace, un stuff eva pourri, et quelques passifs eva/armor % c'est déjà pas mal, sans doute bien plus safe en endgame]

MOM me parait être la moins adaptée des défenses pour un dex/life/eva
LC c'est cher, c'est chiant à caper, mais c'est très efficace ouep.

----------


## huge

Quelques outils sympas en vrac :

Warbands status pour voir les 4 dots en cours sur les cartes : http://nembibi.com/warbands/

Item Info script pour voir les rolls d'un item sur Control-C au dessus d'un item, par contre, pas à jour avec 2.0  ::(:  : https://sites.google.com/site/poeiteminfoscript/

Une macro indiquant les prix d'un item sur Control-P au dessus d'un item en regardant les items approchant sur poe.trade, très intéressant pour se faire une idée rapide du prix/de la demande d'un loot (il faut éditer le fichier avec un éditeur de texte pour indiquer la league dans laquelle la recherche de prix doit se faire) : http://exiletools.com/pricemacro.html

Un loot filter assez complet : http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1259059

----------


## Lucioleman

Safo, je fais le même perso que toi (ranger dual sword full eva), et j'ai opté pour fortify en soutien + flask d'armure + phase run quand c'est chaud. je vais me mettre des endurance charge aussi, mais je ne sais pas encore si je vais passer par enduring cry ou endurance charge on melee stun (ou autre).
pour l'instant ça va, mais je suis pas aussi haut lvl que toi.

----------


## huge

Bon à savoir, un truc que je n'avais encore jamais entendu et qui n'a pas l'air d'être très connu : il est possible en passant par Vorici et en le payant fort cher d'avoir des nombres de sockets/links plus élevés que ce que permet le ilevel de l'item, par exemple un 4S/4L sur un item max 3S/3L ou des 5-6S/5-6L sur n'importe quelle armure/arme 2H.

----------


## chowie

Est-ce que chez vous aussi l'affichage du site officiel est à l'ouest ou c'est juste chez moi ? Je ne vois plus aucune interface, mais juste le texte sur fond blanc, comme sur un document texte.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Le site s'affiche normalement pour moi. Mais ça m'est déjà arrivé sur d'autres sites de manière très occasionnelle et rarement durable.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Pas de problème non plus, t'as ptet chargé quand c'était surchargé (reboot maintenance & co). Ctrl+F5 est ton ami.




> We will definitely announce the end of those leagues once a date is known, but if we run a one-month event, those leagues will end at that point. If that's early October, then they will have lasted three months. If it's later, they'll approach four months in length. Sorry for the vagueness, but I do want to clarify that this special event would not be run contemporaneously with existing challenge leagues.


Donc fin des ligues en octobre, début ou fin ça reste vague. Bon je vais m'atteler à faire mes deux autres 82 et le challenge tempest, ça sera déjà ça.

----------


## chowie

C'est ce con d'adblock plus qui m'a interdit l'activation de javascript provenant de hwcdn  :tired: . Or ça bloque l'affichage aussi... Je sais pas pourquoi il m'a changé ça tout d'un coup.

----------


## archeododo

> Donc fin des ligues en octobre, début ou fin ça reste vague. Bon je vais m'atteler à faire mes deux autres 82 et le challenge tempest, ça sera déjà ça.


Du coup tous les persos passeront en standard, c'est ca? Et ensuite, d'autres ligues sont crées dans la foulée ou il y'a un temp mort?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Tous les persos Warband passent en Standard, les persos Tempest en HC et les stashs de ton/tes coffre(s) sont rapatriés vers leur leagues permanentes correspondantes sous forme d'onglets "Remove Only". Souvent il y a un temps "mort" entre deux grandes leagues mais animé par d'autres événements (courses, mini-leagues tempo, etc.).

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Une soirée pas trop dégueulasse hier soir, avec 1 divine et des Goldwyrm, et une map lvl75 mini à chaque run. De 22h à 1h30. 

J'ai fait des jaloux.  ::): 

Y'a aussi eu une divine de plus et un exalt. 

Vivement ce soir.  ::trollface::

----------


## archeododo

> Tous les persos Warband passent en Standard, les persos Tempest en HC et les stashs de ton/tes coffre(s) sont rapatriés vers leur leagues permanentes correspondantes sous forme d'onglets "Remove Only". Souvent il y a un temps "mort" entre deux grandes leagues mais animé par d'autres événements (courses, mini-leagues tempo, etc.).


Merci  :;):

----------


## Mad-T

Si c'est ton premier perso, cela peut valoir le coup d'en créer un en standard avant, et de laisser un item (scroll ou autre) dans chaque stash.

Sinon, tout stash totalement vide sera rempli d'office par ceux de warband...
Cela peut être pratique d'avoir plus de stockage  ::):

----------


## archeododo

Merci du conseil. J'ai un perso en standard, mais effectivement la plupart de mes stashs sont vides. D'ailleurs il faut que j'organise ceux du standard, j'en ai acheté pour le warband, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il faut toujours en acheter plus (12 en ce moment)  ::):

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Petit pensé émue pour mon premier 6L par Vorici  ::'(:  :


1500 fusings ça commence à en faire beaucoup... Maintenant, je peux claquer toutes les nouvelles fusings sur mon Pledge of Hands comme une gros taré !  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

GG, tu vas devenir encore plus opé maintenant.  ::P:

----------


## archeododo

> Petit pensé émue pour mon premier 6L par Vorici  :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/a0e...ffdf37f63b.jpg
> 
> 1500 fusings ça commence à en faire beaucoup... Maintenant, je peux claquer toutes les nouvelles fusings sur mon Pledge of Hands comme une gros taré !


1500 Fusing, c'est un prix quand même, bien que d'un autre coté on soit sure du résultat. Du coup cela amène une autre question a 100 balles, les masters suivent les perso durant leur migration (warband --> standard) ou non?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Oui, toutes l'expérience des masters de leagues sont transférés sur les masters standards/HC (s'il existent déjà) ou sont transférés tel quel (s'il n'existent pas). Pareil pour le Hideout, où c'est celui le plus "décoré" qui reste au cours de la fusion des leagues.

----------


## archeododo

> Oui, toutes l'expérience des masters de leagues sont transférés sur les masters standards/HC (s'il existent déjà) ou sont transférés tel quel (s'il n'existent pas). Pareil pour le Hideout, où c'est celui le plus "décoré" qui reste au cours de la fusion des leagues.


Temps mieux, j'ai aucun master en standard et j'aurais trouvé ca lourdingue de tous remonter, surtout que certains son pénibles.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> GG, tu vas devenir encore plus opé maintenant.


Maintenant que je suis passé sur le build full Ice Nova / Flame Surge avec mon Pledge 5L, j'ai fait un rapide petit test sur un run Piety puis un run Dominus... 3 min le run Piety et 6 min celui de Dominus (et encore j'ai ramé pour trouver l'étage suivant sur un lvl). Pour Dominus, je suis passé en Flame Surge et le plus long fut sa transformation...  :^_^:  Avec 100 K DPS full charge sur Flame Surge (seulement lvl 18) c'est super fumé !  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ayé tu l'as 5L?

Moi je cherche une divine pour la Belly de la honte.  ::ninja::

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

En fait, j'ai commencé à jouer avec le Pledge avec son passage en 5L... c'est juste que j'avais pas encore testé des boss "classiques" comme Dominus et Piety avec ce nouveau combo. D'ailleurs, Voll dans Dried Lake y passe aussi assez rapidement !  :B):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

M'enfin ils y passent rapidement de base.  ::P:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Il y a "rapidement" et "rapidement"... Dans mon cas, c'est 1s à 2s max (et insta-kill pour les mecs avant Dom).

----------


## Psycho_Ad

En même temps t'es lvl90. Le contraire serait inquiètant.  ::P:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Des concept arts sympas la recherche du design de Malachaï.

On aurait pu avoir un truc assez «lovecraftien» :

Mais amha le design actuel colle mieux au type de «combat».

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Pour ma part, j'ai toujours trouvé bizarre cette tête blanche de Malachai...

Je préfère la cohérence du concept antérieur :

----------


## Keta

Si certains sont  interessés par un build kinetic blast  j'avais fais un thread il y a peu de temps, j'ai mis le lien en signature ici.

----------


## Safo

Toujours pas d'info sur la fin des leagues actuelles?
Ca fait plus de 3 mois déjà! D'habitude ca dure bien entre 3 et 4 mois il me semble non?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Cf mon message la page d'avant.

----------


## Keta

> Toujours pas d'info sur la fin des leagues actuelles?
> Ca fait plus de 3 mois déjà! D'habitude ca dure bien entre 3 et 4 mois il me semble non?


Eu non ca fait 2 mois ! Ca avait commencé vers le 14 Juillet.
Les premieres leagues duraient 4 mois puis ca avait été réduit à 3 mois. Mais depuis la précédente league ya pu de durée annoncé au debut ils previennent juste de la fin quelques semaines avant .
La ca va finir debut où fin Octobre quand commencera la 1 month.

----------


## Safo

> Eu non ca fait 2 mois ! Ca avait commencé vers le 14 Juillet.
> Les premieres leagues duraient 4 mois puis ca avait été réduit à 3 mois. Mais depuis la précédente league ya pu de durée annoncé au debut ils previennent juste de la fin quelques semaines avant .
> La ca va finir debut où fin Octobre quand commencera la 1 month.


Ca roule! Merci bien Keta  ::): 
Soit dit en passant, j'étais persuadé que les leagues actuelles avaient démarré en Juin  ::o:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

On connait maintenant la date de fin des leagues Warband et Tempest :




> The Warbands and Tempest challenge leagues will end on Friday October 2 (NZ time). This makes their total duration three months.


Les Leagues temporaires d'un mois commence le 4 Octobre.

----------


## Dar

> Les Leagues temporaires d'un mois commence le 4 Octobre.


J'ai lu que le perso de league était basculé en mode normal c'est ça ? A chaque nouvelle league qui s'ouvre il faut recréer un perso où on peut migrer ?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Il faut recréer un nouveau perso pour chaque nouvelle league. La migration ne se fait que des leagues temporaires vers les leagues permanentes ; jamais dans l'autre sens.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bon, ça fait 2 semaines pour finir ma ranger et arriver en map en tempest + choper les tempêtes manquantes. 

J'ai respect ma ranger hier, viré toute la partie ES pour prendre classic crit/evasion/life, acheté une queen of the forest, j'ai équipé mon alpha howl du coup (avec grace pour la queen) et même switché LA pour tornado histoire que ça passe mieux en mana (full chaos c'est bien, mais pour tenir la mana ça chie, même avec une gemme mana leech).

Et en tempest je suis 40 je crois acte 4 normal, mais je vais finir la ranger avant de continuer, le rip étant si vite arrivé.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Et en tempest je suis 40 je crois acte 4 normal, mais je vais finir la ranger avant de continuer, le rip étant si vite arrivé.


N'oublie pas que j'ai toujours mon perso HC pour te faire passer les points difficiles au besoin !  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> N'oublie pas que j'ai toujours mon perso HC pour te faire passer les points difficiles au besoin !


Oui merci je n'oublie pas !  :;):

----------


## Dar

> Il faut recréer un nouveau perso pour chaque nouvelle league. La migration ne se fait que des leagues temporaires vers les leagues permanentes ; jamais dans l'autre sens.


OK merci. On gros c'est quoi l'interet de participer aux leagues ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> OK merci. On gros c'est quoi l'interet de participer aux leagues ?


Tout le monde repart sur un pied d'égalité, économie à zéro, stocks à zéro. Pour les ligues de 3 mois une modification plus ou moins importante est testée sur chaque mode. Pour les ligues d'un mois c'est surtout le WTF : tous les mods de ligue en même temps ou 20 rogue par zone ou d'autres joyeuseté avec parfois une récompense (comme là un skin d'armure  pour la prochaine one mont). 

Pour toutes les ligues y'a aussi l'aspect course pour les pgm : être le premier à tuer le big boss (récompense = un lap top sur la ligue actuelle), être dans les 50 premiers à faire tous les succès, classements... 

Comme tout le monde recommence, beaucoup d'items ont de la valeur (au moins au début) et certaines zones du jeu sont bien moins faciles à être farmée (uber atziri, end game maps...).

Un peu comme les saisons sur D2/D3.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Aucun à part découvrir les spécificités de chaques leagues temporaires (les Warbands et les Tempests en ce moment) qui seront ou non intégrés dans le jeu "classique" ; tenté de choper les uniques spécifiques à chaque leagues et surtout jouer au jeu du "gros kiki" des challenges avec les connards/mouleux/rageux que nous sommes !  ::P: 

PS : ah oui ! Ya aussi le plaisir pervers de recommencer des persos à l'infini avec zéro stuff et zéro currencies !

edit : grillé par CMP (gg pour ton classement sur Blood Bowl !  :;): )

----------


## Kekouse

> OK merci. On gros c'est quoi l'interet de participer aux leagues ?


Tu as un point de gameplay rajouté (en gros tu beta-testes) genre là les Warbands-Tempêtes. Et surtout tu as un reboot complet de l'économie, on démarre tous de 0. Ca peut sembler peu important mais quand tu vois les prix delirants du moindre item intéréssant sur les serveurs normaux...
Moi j'y joues pour tester les rajouts, monter un perso différent ET faire mes courses. Quand tu cherches un item hors de prix pour un de tes persos en normal, c'est le moment de le trouver 2-3 fois moins cher.

----------


## Dar

OK merci  ::): 

Comment on fait pour s'envoyer du stuff entre perso ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ben avec ton coffre, noob !

----------


## Kekouse

Une fois la ligue terminée (début octobre pour le Warband/Tempest) ton perso et le contenu du coffre retourne en ligue normale. Donc toutes les orbes et tout le matos que tu as chopé se rajoute a ce que tu as déjà en ligue normale.
Y'a pas de moyen "rapide" d'envoyer du matos entre les ligues. Faut juste attendre qu'elles se terminent  ::):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

En tout cas cette league d'un mois ça va être rigolo.

----------


## Mad-T

> Une fois la ligue terminée (début octobre pour le Warband/Tempest) ton perso et le contenu du coffre retourne en ligue normale. Donc toutes les orbes et tout le matos que tu as chopé se rajoute a ce que tu as déjà en ligue normale.
> Y'a pas de moyen "rapide" d'envoyer du matos entre les ligues. Faut juste attendre qu'elles se terminent


Je vois bien un moyen RAPIDE de passer de tempest à standard moi  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

La précédente flashback j'ai bien aimé perso !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Je vois bien un moyen RAPIDE de passer de tempest à standard moi


Tenter une malformation double boss?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mad-T

FAKE !
Il y a une option de trop... Normalement, tu as juste le bouton 'RESURRECT'  ::P:

----------


## Keta

> Tenter une malformation double boss? 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/695...7c6c31d9bd.jpg


Il est horrible ce boss ... La salle est trop petite a 5/6 c'est le gros gros bordel.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Le truc c'est que là il y en avait deux. En tir croisé.

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1425990

Petit article issu d'une conférence traitant du développement d'une nouvelle skill.

Du blabla pour finir sur une vidéo d'une nouvelle skill à l'arc qui plaira beucoup à mon voltaxic je pense :

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1428624 + https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1428622

Ligue d'un mois qui commence en fin de semaine prochaine, sauf que la ligue actuelle devait finir le 2, donc sauf s'ils lancent directement la one month, ça serait pour le dimanche soir ?

Changement sur les maps à tester durant la one month.

Warbands et tempest n'étaient pas prévu pour être intégré au jeu, mais surtout pour tester de nouvelles possibilité (comme l'affichage d'évènements sur la carte ou les tempêtes qui affectent tout le monde)
Warbands et tempest dispo via Zana mais le prix ne sera corrigé qu'une fois la prochaine ligue à challenge lancée

Warbands :
-prévu d'ajouter une box unique faisant pop des Warbands
-possibilité d'un mod de map spécifique aux Warbands
-d'autres contenus pour faire pop les warbands 
-évènements en standard/hardcore comme une semaine avec des warbands

Tempest :
-on peut compter les voir pendant les courses ou certains évènements (on en a déjà eu certaines durant la saison de course)
-pas d'évènement prévu en standard/hardcore

Uniques spécifiques : 
-items Tarbands non disponibles en loot normal mais dispo sur les rencontres warbands qui seront rajoutées et chez Zana
-items Tempest disponibles que via Zana
-possibilité de les obtenir avec un skin alternatif en récompense de course

Un autre article vendredi à propos des modifications pour les maps.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Une bonne nouvelle pour les Warbands.

Sinon, après mon Rat's Nest d'hier soir, je loot ce matin un petit Pledge... que je 6S5L en moins de 30s !  ::P: 

Je crois que ma poisse est partie.  ::ninja::

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Jolie !  :;):

----------


## Dar

Je suis bloqué juste devant Malachai, quand il faut récupérer un morceau sur chacun de ses lieutenants.
Normalement j'ai bien recup les morceaux que j'ai donnés à la gonzesse (le panneau de quete me dit bien que j'ai fini cette partie) celle ci à disparue et quand je clique sur la porte ca me dit que je ne peux pas rentrer tant qu'un des lieutenants est en vie.

Je ne comprends pas, si vous avez une idée  :;): 
Merci !

----------


## Bathoryyy

à chaque fois que tu veux faire le combat contre Malachai tu dois refaire un coucou aux trois lieutenants.
(à chaque reset d'instance donc)

----------


## Ravine

J'ai un peu decroche parce que j'ai demenage recemment, je n'ai eu le net que mercredi dernier, et mon PC de jeu n'est pas encore reinstalle (et y'a MGS5 qui est sorti aussi). Je vous fais plein de bisous et j'espere avoir la motiv pour revenir bientot.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

@Dar : effectivement, tu aurais du attaquer Malachai daredare (désolé, j'ai pas pu me retenir) car à chaque nouvelle instance il faut se retaper les 3 autres.

@Ravine : Pas de soucis ! De toutes façon, ça c'est pas trop mal calmé ces temps-ci. On est encore quelques pelés et tondus sur le jeu (essaie de profiter des warbands au mieux avant la fin) qui espère encore faire des maps 80 et + ...  :<_<: 
D'ailleurs, j'ai pensé à toi dernièrement car j'ai réussi à passer un Flame Surge 20Q20 au lvl 21 ! (j'ai aussi drop un Pillar mais ça compte plus  ::P: )

----------


## Dar

L'arnaque  ::w00t:: 

Merci  :;):

----------


## huge

Pour bénéficier de la capacité "Insufficient Mana doesn't prevent your Melee Attacks" d'un Soul Taker, est-ce que ça marche s'il est en en alternative weapon (set d'arme "II") ou ça ne marche pas, il faut qu'il soit en off-hand sur le set d'arme "I" ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Les armes/boucliers/carquois en off set ne donnent AUCUN bonus.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

o/
Bon, moi aussi j'ai décroché, d'ailleurs je joue à rien d'autre, pas le temps en ce moment ( et j'ai du faire 8 missions sur MGSV. :tired: ). Boulot, boulot, boulot.
C'est pas tout de suite que je viendrai vous voir sur mumble non plus ...  ::ninja::   ::P:  
Cela dit bien sympa d'avoir croisé des canards qui n'en veulent sur PoE ces mois d'été.  ::): 
Flash c'est très sympa, ayant fait la dernière. Mais pas sûr du tout que je puisse y plonger. Bref à la prochaine, comme d'hab sur PoE !  :;): 

Je venais d'acheter Lightning Coil .. mouarf.

----------


## archeododo

Avec 318H depuis que je suis sous steam, le moins que l'on puisse dire c'est que je suis bien accroché  ::P: 

Si il y'a une petite place dans le clan, je suis preneur. Par contre je ne sais pas si il faut le nom du compte ou le nom d'un perso, du coup je donne les deux:

 -Compte: Archeododo
 -Perso joué : DodoPeaceDistributor

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Le nom du perso suffit  :;): 



Quelqu’un connait cette armure/casque qui illustre la news ?

[EDIT: ah ben pas reconnu Voll, c’est dire si j’ai décroché ^^ 
*@ archeododo* : tu es invité. ]

(pas retouché au PoE depuis un très gros bout de temps car busy busy - ptet un tour sur la Flashback si je peux…)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Du coup postons l'article concerné : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1430134



Pour avoir des pièces de cette armure il faut donc réussir 5-10-15-20 challenges pour avoir bottes/gants/armure/casque :
+vider The Fetid Pool (donné)
+identifier un objet unique (random mais bon, on peut filer un unique non id pour le faire donc donné)
+tuer Kole en cruel (lunaris 2)
+finir la quete Sacred Ground en merciless
+vider une zone vaal créée avec le map device (donc atteindre solaris 2 en merciless et avoir droppé un frag)
+tuer un boss Invasion (donné car pas de limite de niveau et ils seront très présents)
+ouvrir une Strongbox rare non identifiée
+atteindre le rang 5 Rampage (100/120/160 kill streak selon la difficulté, easssssssy)
+tuer boss Beyond unique (on va en croiser pas mal)
=tuer un boss de map unique (random mais entre zana / loot / trade / copains, ça le fait)
=tuer un groupe Keeper of the Throves (aléatoire mais en blood line ça devrait aller)
=vider une map rare ayant prefixe et suffixe Tempest (random mais accessible)
=tuer un rare Inner treaser (aléatoire mais idem que keeper of the throves, ça devrait aller)
=créer un hideout niveau 2 (donc master niveau 5, faut faire des rotations de dailies, mais ça va vite jusqu'au 5)
=tuer un monstre unique envouté par un tormented spirit (aléatoire mais vu le nombre de mobs uniques qu'on aura ça devrait le faire)
-atteindre lvl85 (pas pour les casual, mais vu qu'il faut un seul perso, suffit de se concentrer et map map map, et bien sur avoir un perso qui ne requiert pas de gros stuff)
-tuer Igna Phoenix (vraiment aléatoire)
-toucher une Divine Shrine (même avec le all map, elle est putain de RNGesus cette shrine)
-tuer un boss Warbands (aléatoire et y'a pas warbands tout le temps, faudra partager/farmer ! )
-tuer un boss de map tiers 8 ou + avec Onslaught (il faut donc garder une map 76+ pour un event onslaught ou lancer avec onslaught Et ne pas creuver donc)

J'ai trié à ma sauce selon ce que je pense être rare/dur/chiant (pas dans l'ordre, mais par catégorie hein). Ca en ferait 9 qui devraient se faire sans réfléchir ou presque juste en arrivant jusqu'au map device et 6 où il faudra "juste" jouer un peu plus et pas être trop malmouleux, donc 15 au total manque le casque.

Les 5 derniers nécessiteront de jouer (ie : pour les casuals débutants level 85 c'est beaucoup) ou d'avoir de la chance... autant Igna Phoenix devrait se croiser "easy" avec les modes actifs, les boss warbands eux sont bien plus randoms (et faut surtout les trouver avant la dernière semaine où y'a PLUS AUCUN warbands) mais la shrine divine ça peut être une plaie monstrueuse...

Faudra bien faire gaffe au calendrier : pas de warbands en dernière semaine, pas de tempest une semaine sur deux et le reste qui tourne selon les challenges à faire. Et faudra partager pour les copains donc le chan guilde est votre ami (+mumble pour ce qui se ferait à l'arrache) ainsi que les chans communautaires (820 pour masters, 710 pour warbands/tempest et je suppose un 210 sera créé pour la flashback  ::P:  ).

----------


## archeododo

Bon en 1er merci pour l'invite, et je note que le guild stach ne sert pas a vider sont coffre de ces merdes, même le haut LvL avec des stats moisies  ::ninja:: 

Pour le challenge du mois, je vais tenter l'armure complète, j'y crois a fond mais en fait je voudrais bien un de ces petits lots de stach tiré au sort. Par contre je trouve le 1er prix pas tip top: une steam box Alienware, pas de quoi me déclencher une demi molle  ::XD::

----------


## Keta

Pas tip top ?? 450$ ... yen a qui son vraiment difficile.

----------


## Dirian

> -tuer un boss de map tiers 8 ou + avec Onslaught (il faut donc garder une map 76+ pour un event onslaught ou lancer avec onslaught Et ne pas creuver donc)


Les maps commencent a 68 inclue, c'est donc une map 75+ qu'il faudra jouer, c'est deja plus simple ^^

----------


## archeododo

> Pas tip top ?? 450$ ... yen a qui son vraiment difficile.


C'est pas une question d'argent, si je gagne un truc c'est pour l'utiliser. C'est personnel bien sur, mais j'aurais largement préférer une tour ou un portable. Une steambox pour jouer a Payday 2 a la manette, voila quoi ::unsure::

----------


## Keta

A oui ça jsuis d'accord l'objet en question j'aime pas non plus, mais moi jvois ça comme si tu gagnais direct des € en le vendant XD

----------


## CaMarchePas

Toute façon c'est pas vous qui gagnerez donc bon !  ::ninja::

----------


## archeododo

> A oui ça jsuis d'accord l'objet en question j'aime pas non plus, mais moi jvois ça comme si tu gagnais direct des € en le vendant XD


En fait, j'avais surtout remarqué l'ironie du cadeau, tu ne peut même pas jouer a POE avec  :^_^: 




> Toute façon c'est pas vous qui gagnerez donc bon !


Oiseau de mauvaise augure  ::P:

----------


## Drup

Euh, une steambox, c'est un PC normal hein.

----------


## archeododo

> Euh, une steambox, c'est un PC normal hein.


oui, mais dans la pub c'est présenté comme une console, avec une manette Xbox. Après, il y'a 4 port USB pour brancher clavier/souris, etc... C'est livré avec W8, et les spec ne sont pas immondes... C'est même carrément mieux que mon vieux PC.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Oui c'est pas si mal quoi.  ::P:

----------


## Keta

> Toute façon c'est pas vous qui gagnerez donc bon !


Porte pas la poisse jsent jvais gagner le jackpot au lotto cette semaine et du coup jpourrais farm à la place d'aller au taf  ::trollface::

----------


## Ifit

Pour la fin de league warband je cherche un gentil canard qui a des master lvl 8 pour craft un staff +3 (pour mon SRS).

Vagan + elreon + catarina

J'ai chopé un tuto pas mal fait en image : http://imgur.com/a/2Bmg4

Peut etre que je pourrais tenter atziri avant la fin de la league :D

----------


## CaMarchePas

T'es qui dans le clan ?

----------


## Ifit

Je suis pas dans le clan car on a notre guild entre CPC (3-4 pers), par contre je suis sur mumble  chan Rust ;D

----------


## Psycho_Ad

C'est un peu con de faire bande à part.

----------


## Ifit

On fait pas particulièrement bande à part , c est juste qu on a investi des $ dans notre guild depuis le début de PoE.

----------


## Dirian

Tout comme nous on a investie dans la guilde Canards of Exile.

Et vous pouvez gardez votre guilde simplement, meme si vous nous rejoignez. Il suffit que l'un d'entre vous refasse un compte et soit promu gm. Rien de bien compliqué quoi.

----------


## Ifit

ok on verra pour la prochaine league.

Du coup personne a les masters lvl 8 Vagan + elreon + catarina ? les miens sont lvl 7 50% ;'(

Je fournis tout le stuff+currency et meme un extra pour le généreux canard ^^

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Scold's Bridle obtenu au troisième tp de ma torment.

Un roll quasi parfait (96%).

Les boss font une seconde avant de disparaitre dans les flammes.

Je suis joie.  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Tu l'as chanced ?  ::o:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ouais, j'ai eu trop de cul sur ce coup. Styx était deg.  ::P:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Styx était deg.


Rectification : J'étais légèrement désappointé !  ::ninja::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

En tout cas avec Vall Molten Shell ça marche bien, les boss implosent en une seconde. Je perds 4k de dps avec incinerate mais ma belly est tj pas 6L, du coup je peux pas placer mon faster casting et récupérer ce que je perds sur la Scold.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> ok on verra pour la prochaine league.
> 
> Du coup personne a les masters lvl 8 Vagan + elreon + catarina ? les miens sont lvl 7 50% ;'(
> 
> Je fournis tout le stuff+currency et meme un extra pour le généreux canard ^^


J'aurais pu, mais malheureusement je n'ai pas Catarina lvl 8 sur la league Warband...

----------


## Ifit

si quelqu un a catarina lvl 8 on peux le faire en 2étapes ^^

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Demain.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Super soirée loot !

J'ai enfin loot une Shavronne's Wrappings !  :Cigare: 
(et j'ai enfin looté le dernier bleu warband qui me manquait, celui des mutewind)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Tain de cocu ce Styx. >.>

J'ai juste eu catarina qui m'a filé drillneck, en standard, pour 5c, que j'ai immédiatement détruit à coup de vaal ! :°

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Cette map de malade.

Mort 5 fois, mais je l'ai faite.  :Cigare:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Finalement soirée map très sympa hier soir, on a même eu une map 82 au final !! C'était Core et c'était vraiment une map de merde... même layout que Harvest avec des sous-boss qui sont les rois du one-shot. On a à peine égratigner Shavronne et Maligaro...  ::P: 

Et sinon, je continue de finir en beauté cette league avec un Pledge of Hands vendu à 8c par Elreon ce matin avant d'aller au taf.  :Indeed:

----------


## cailloux

Ah c'est con la league est fini, Dommage j'étais en train de monter moine un curse on melee kill qui faisait boum boum partout ( bon vachement faible parce que au début du jeux le 6 links faut  aller en habit de lin !

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Et oui, ça a fini ce matin vers 3h du mat'. Finalement, je n'ai rien looté de plus sur les warbands (pourtant, j'ai bien farmé jusqu'à 2h30  ::P:  ) mais j'hallucine des prix de ventes des items spécifiques au warband en standard ! Actuellement, avec les prix que je vois, j'en ai potentiellement pour plus de 50 ex de matos en stock...  ::P:

----------


## Louck

Bon Righteous Fire c'étais fun  ::): .

Maintenant, la prochaine étape, c'est de faire un Vaal Righteous Fire, en mode one shootage de boss  ::P: .

----------


## Drup

Je sais pas trop quoi jouer pour cette league temporaire.

Je considère le burning discharge, mode old-school. J'ai peur que ça marche pas du tout (surtout vu le nerf de prolif). x)

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ah mince, j'avais regardé pour me faire un build Vaal RF. Ca avait l'air marrant et bien abusé, dans le style de la ice nova de styx mais en plus puissant.  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Flame Surge Blood Magic, c'est rigolo. Essayez z'allez voir. Et c'est relativement cheap.

----------


## Louck

Avec RF, j'ai surtout tendance à faire Cyclone + Fortify + Life on Hit pour pouvoir tenir en physique (ce qui arrive très souvent).

Le Vaal Cyclone est mon "screen cleaner" du coup  ::): .


Le délire avec Vaal RF, c'est surtout pour faire un max de dégats, un gros glass canon. Un peu dans le délire du Cast on Death mais moins suicidaire  ::P: .

----------


## huge

Je vais jouer Kinetic Blast pour cette ligue :

http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1162760

Un autre build KB pour l'inspiration mais 10ex de matos, je n'aurais jamais ça en 1 mois et les arbres sont différents (et le premier, je le commence en Ranger) :

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1429214

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Chatteman est de retour !

Après avoir tenté le 6L sur mon Pledge et utilisé + de 300 fusings, j'ai décidé de tenter le coup sur ma shavronne en me disant "Dés que j'ai un 5L, j'arrête !"...

Résultat 5 fusings plus tard...



 :Cigare:

----------


## Orhin

> Chatteman est de retour !
> 
> Après avoir tenté le 6L sur mon Pledge et utilisé + de 300 fusings, j'ai décidé de tenter le coup sur ma shavronne en me disant "Dés que j'ai un 5L, j'arrête !"...
> 
> Résultat 5 fusings plus tard...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/e638...c30fea6fe1.jpg


J'hésite à modocloche.  :tired:

----------


## fadox

> Chatteman est de retour !
> 
> Après avoir tenté le 6L sur mon Pledge et utilisé + de 300 fusings, j'ai décidé de tenter le coup sur ma shavronne en me disant "Dés que j'ai un 5L, j'arrête !"...
> 
> Résultat 5 fusings plus tard...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/e638...c30fea6fe1.jpg


Reste plus qu'a balancer une ptite vaal orb et prier pour un +1lvl gems maintenant.

----------


## Drup

@Styx Non.

*boude*

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Reste plus qu'a balancer une ptite vaal orb et prier pour un +1lvl gems maintenant.


J'allais le dire. 

Vu ta moule t'auras un bug avec un +2.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

J’allais passer vous demander quel poids fait votre PoE depuis que vous lui bourrez le groin de gros loot, et je me suis rappelé que je pouvais défragmenter le Content.ggpk. 8GB -> 7GB
Si ça peut servir.

Ah oui et puis @ Styx : gégé et 'foiré.  :Rock:

----------


## archeododo

Avec le nerf d'xp sur le haut LvL, ca stagne au lvl 91 pour les + avancés dans la course a la victoire. En tous cas, c'est impressionnant de voir des joueurs rentrés en Mercyless a peine 8H00 après le début de l'event... Bon j'imagine qu'ils sont a poil, mais quand même.

Quand a moi, mon build critical/arc/ball lighting + herald of thunder/wrath a fais fondre ma CG officiellement décédé a 15H45, elle n'as pas supportée le voltage envoyé par le perso ::cry::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ahah, bah voilà tu vas pouvoir jouer en groupe maintenant.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Pour ceux qui, comme moi, ont peur de ne jamais croiser la divine shrine, surveillez les chans 710 (warbands) ou 820 (masters) et trade (genre le 2, ça spam moins), y'en a beaucoup qui les vendent à 2 chaos. 

J'ai raté deux dons de divine (pas accès à la zone), à deux chaos l'offre (sur 710) j'ai pas résisté, j'ai même donné un troisième chaos vu l'épine que ça m'enlevait du pied ! (des heures de farm durant la ligue domination sans jamais l'avoir... et à l'époque sarn pouvait spawn des shrines)

----------


## archeododo

> Ahah, bah voilà tu vas pouvoir jouer en groupe maintenant.


On vas voir ca, le reste de la configue est antédiluvienne. J'ai prévue de changer l'ensemble sous peut, mais en attendant j'ai remplacé ma 260 GTX par un GTX 750. Sur mes 1er test, ca marche quand même beaucoup mieux, et puis je n'ai plus l'impression de jouer au bout d'une piste de décollage  ::P:

----------


## marmsan

Bonjour ,

Je suis nouveau sur le jeu . Vous êtes sur quel serveur ? Mon nick in game c'est : marmsan ( serveur Frankfurt ) .

----------


## archeododo

> Bonjour ,
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur le jeu . Vous êtes sur quel serveur ? Mon nick in game c'est : marmsan ( serveur Frankfurt ) .


Salut et bienvenu. Il n'y a qu'un seul royaume sur POE, les serveurs ne sont que des gateway qui permettent d'avoir le meilleur Ping selon ton lieu de résidence.
Je t'ajoutes en ami IG, si tu as des questions n'hésite pas  :;):

----------


## marmsan

> Salut et bienvenu. Il n'y a qu'un seul royaume sur POE, les serveurs ne sont que des gateway qui permettent d'avoir le meilleur Ping selon ton lieu de résidence.
> Je t'ajoutes en ami IG, si tu as des questions n'hésite pas


Merci c'est gentil .

----------


## huge

Le calendrier des mods Flashback avec les dates et pas les jours par numéro :

http://pastebin.ca/3181988

----------


## Tealyf

coin les canards ! 

en remontant un peu le fil de discussion pour me mettre à jour sur les dernières infos, j'ai vu qu'il y avait PoE builder. 
Question de noob le retour : comment que c'est que ça fonctionne cette bestiole ?

C'est vrai que si ça peut m'aider à bien (ou devrais-je dire MIEUX) utiliser mes skills points, ça serait top parce que ça suffit de faire de la merde.

----------


## Mad-T

Heu, tu cliques, pis tu alloues tes passifs et tu vois en temps réel les bonus obtenus... Genre à combien de % de life tu en es  ::): 

https://poebuilder.com/

----------


## Tealyf

> Heu, tu cliques, pis tu alloues tes passifs et tu vois en temps réel les bonus obtenus... Genre à combien de % de life tu en es 
> 
> https://poebuilder.com/


ok merci  :;): 
je me pencherais dessus ce week-end

----------


## CaMarchePas

Comment vous gérez ça en HC ?


(faut rajouter tous les mods de ligue à côté  ::P:  )

----------


## Psycho_Ad

J'ai eu mal aux y'oeils rien qu'en regardant ce screen.  ::P:

----------


## IseeDeadPixels

A mon avis tu gères ça au alt F4  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

En HC je joue blink mirror, c'est surpuissant et la survivabilité est top, ça gère le all mod pas mal!

----------


## chowie

ils avaient pas empêché, lors d'une mise à jour relativement récente, le double tormented ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> En HC je joue blink mirror, c'est surpuissant et la survivabilité est top, ça gère le all mod pas mal!


Juste un ranger avec deux clones ou tu as été cherché du boost nécro/auras comme un build récent ? Je joue depuis quelques mois toujours avec un trap/multytrap/inc duration/mirror arrow (pas blink car sinon je peux plus me barrer) et je trouve que c'est un combo extra aussi bien défensif (plus de cibles pour l'ennemi et bloque les charges) qu'offensif (profite des auras et possèdent les charges qu'on a au lancement de la skill). 
Je me ratais même à faire un mix entre multycurse et ranger minions : stuff en multycurse (anneaux doedre, amulette corrupt, bottes voidscream, enfin pas tout car faudrait trop de slots pour les curses) + passifs en minions/auras, jouer avec blink/mirror et sans doute les spectres, quelques auras (selon la place restante)... 




> ils avaient pas empêché, lors d'une mise à jour relativement récente, le double tormented ?


ils ont empêché le double envoutement des mobs blancs/bleus mais pas la double (ou plus) possession des mobs uniques.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Hmm

Je suis perdu.

J'étais parti revendre mes items pour acheter une shavronne à pas cher (6 ex +- actuellement).

J'en suis arrivé à revendre les items que je porte vu que j'ai pareil/mieux en standard, donc je propose aussi le drill neck, le rat nest, l'hyrri's ire 5L (vu que j'ai une queen 6L). 

J'achète la 4ieme exalt avec mes chaos à un gars pressé donc moins cher.

Et on me propose d'échanger mon drillneck (qui vaut 1-1.5ex, acheté 1ex) contre un mjolner (qui en vaut 3 ex actuellement, oui c'est n'imp les prix en one month) ! Bah heu, oui hein !

Je retourne fouillé poe.trade et les chans trads pour écouler mes items quand même, et là je croise un vendeur de windripper 5L à 3 ex... dur dur. J'ai jamais eu la shav, mais jamais eu le mjolner non plus et là un windripper... bon forcément pas legacy mais voilà quoi, windripper... J'ai plusieurs archers, pas de perso (sauf un support ou deux à remonter) qui nécessiterait la shav... J'ai craqué !

Du coup j'étais parti pour une shavronne, et j'ai récupéré un mjolner et un windripper 5L !  ::P:  

Du coup je peux aussi revendre mon harbinger qui est un poil en deçà de celui que j'ai en standard... et pas 6L lui (même pas 5L :° ).

Ce jeu est déstabilisant ! 

 :B):

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Jolie effectivement !  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Tiens, on m'en parlait hier, mais rien d'officiel, voilà qui est fait : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1459165

Ligue de 5 semaines pour combler avant la prochaine grosse ligue : Darkshrine Event, du 2 novembre au 5 décembre.
Le principe : des autels sont disposés dans les zones, et on peut y sacrifier des objets (rares à priori) pour provoquer des effets aléatoires comme placer un unique dans un tonneau du niveau, déclencher une tempête de corruption (tous les loots corrompus), mettre tous les ennemis à 1 hp, faire pop des mobs spéciaux ou même modifier un item qu'on porte.

C'est bien précisé que c'est une mini ligue "bouche trou", faite par un seul des dévs en reprenant une idée abandonnée (pour une ligue 3 mois) et sans ajouter des skins/mobs/items.

Les récompenses sont juste au tirage au sort.

Puisqu'il n'y a aucun objectif réel, je vais sans doute la faire en mode vacance, tester un de mes builds en tête, à voir si on a les modifs genre sur le poison mais je pense que ça sera pour la grosse ligue ça.

----------


## huge

Oui, le dev a posté ça une heure après qu'on en ait parlé  ::): 

Quelques infos supplémentaires ici :

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile..._the_fiveweek/




> There are so many effects that I'm sure some include stuff that affects the whole level. Jonathan's list has something like 150+ different things on it.


On ne sait même pas quels seront les mécanismes, random ? Modification en fonction des affixes et des caractéristiques des items sacrifiés ?

Ca ne sera pas une void ligue, donc les shrine de corruption, miam pour le loot. Par contre, ça va pleurer sur les modifications sur les items équipés, il va y avoir de bons moments WTF, vivement.

Pour le poison, ça ne sera pas dans ce batch mais après (dans la ligue suivante des 3 mois alors ?) :




> Will this have the poison changes?
> 
> Nope, Darkshrine is in patch 2.0.5 but the poison changes are in 2.1.0.


Des idées de builds marrants et pas trop chers ?

J'ai vu ça, pas trop "marrant" mais ça peut être sympa et pas besoin d'exalt pour le matos:

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1459170

----------


## Yamayo

Hello les coins,
Je me remet à POE et j'ai presque terminé le cruel pour la première fois en faisant à peu près n'importe quoi, j'imagine

J'essaie de m'accrocher et de lire un max de trucs sur les mécanismes mais nom d'un petit bonhomme que ce jeu est difficile et ingrat  ::O: 

Je m'interroge surtout sur la souplesse des personnages , j'ai un maraudeur 56 qui globalement ne sait que taper car je n'ai pas assez d'int ni de dext pour monter autre chose que des gemmes rouges ET je me sens également bloqué dans mon inventaire pour les mêmes raisons (car j'ai monté certains sans faire attention), bref ça fait 30 lvl que j'ai à peu près le même matos, le même sort et le changement me semble complexe dans la mesure où je passerais de gemme lvl 10-15 a des lvl1
Est-ce un sentiment "normal" sur le premier perso ou certains mécanismes m'échappent complètement?

Si ça aide, le loustic :
[Lien vers AaarkLot]
, à vot' bon coeur  ::):

----------


## Zephy

Pour un premier perso , c'est "normal" , dans le sens ou il sera à peu près raté ( tout le monde est passé par la ) , mais tout n'est pas perdu pour autant .
Dans le coffre de guilde , il y a surement des uniques bas level avec des all attributes pour compenser ton manque d'int et de dex , et via les nodes +30 int ou bien dex  :;):

----------


## chowie

Si tu trouves que tu galères vraiment trop, il peut être aussi intéressant de regarder un ou deux build "préconstruit" sur le forum officiel.

----------


## Drup

> bref ça fait 30 lvl que j'ai à peu près le même matos, le même sort et le changement me semble complexe dans la mesure où je passerais de gemme lvl 10-15 a des lvl1
> Est-ce un sentiment "normal" sur le premier perso ou certains mécanismes m'échappent complètement?


Je peux mal comprendre cette phrase mais ...

Tu peux retirer des gemmes de l'équipement et le passer dans un autre ! Il suffit de clic droit sur la gemme.

----------


## Yamayo

Oui en effet je viens de voir que les vendeurs me proposent des skills gem à peu près de mon niveau, c'est déjà une énorme nouvelle, reste plus qu'a trouvé quelques interactions sympas et dépenser un peu de sous!

J'ai relancé deux autres persos ,on va voir si j'arrive juqu'aux maps cette fois, merci pour votre aide en tout cas  :;):

----------


## Aghen

Salut, je debute et j'aimerai faire parti de la guilde CPC.
Nom de mon perso : DeadBegin

J'ai déjà loot un truc dont je ne connais pas l'utilité mais apparemment sur le chat public les gars m'ont dit que c'était un truc rechercher : Sacrifice at noon

----------


## Jalkar

> Salut, je debute et j'aimerai faire parti de la guilde CPC.
> Nom de mon perso : DeadBegin
> 
> J'ai déjà loot un truc dont je ne connais pas l'utilité mais apparemment sur le chat public les gars m'ont dit que c'était un truc rechercher : Sacrifice at noon


C'est un truc que tu pourras utilisé une fois que tu auras bien avancé (2/3 de l'acte 3 en merciless)

----------


## Zephy

> Salut, je debute et j'aimerai faire parti de la guilde CPC.
> Nom de mon perso : DeadBegin
> 
> J'ai déjà loot un truc dont je ne connais pas l'utilité mais apparemment sur le chat public les gars m'ont dit que c'était un truc rechercher : Sacrifice at noon


Un officier t'ajoutera plus tard dans la journée  :;):

----------


## Yamayo

> Un officier t'ajoutera plus tard dans la journée


Pareil pour moi, à vot bon coeur
Il faut quoi, juste le nom d'un des persos c'est ça? 
Dans ce cas : AaarkLot  
Merci merci

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Il me semble que la guilde est pleine.

----------


## Zephy

Ajoutez Khamfyr ( alias Styx  :;):  ) , normalement il reste de la place

Edit : On me dit a l'oreillette qu'il n'y a plus de places  ::(:

----------


## Yamayo

Ah flute (quel langage chatié!)
Comment ça marche ? avec des points, j'en ai un peu en stock et je veux bien en filer dans le nourrin

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Il faut déja faire parti de la guilde. Mais CMP va ptet pouvoir faire un peu de place, y'a un paquet d'inactifs.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Coin²

J'ai fait de la place et invité les deux nouveaux.

++

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Merci CMP !  :;): 

Pour info, je suis en train de tester un build bien débile (merci Zephy pour le lien) qui est capable de faire freeze mon écran pendant plusieurs secondes de suite dans certaine situation et en solo ! Avec le Mjolnër qui est devenu accessible (4 ex), c'est un build qui permet de jouer enfin une alternative aux builds crit / discharge qu'on trouve la plupart du temps avec cette arme et qui n'est "pas trop cher" vu qu'on a pas besoin d'une Voll's Devotion à 25 ex et que la version avec des items non-legacy marche quand même très bien. En gros, c'est du Lightning Strike + GMP + Chain (Molten Strike en monocible) qui fait proc un double Arc + Lightning Penetration avec du max block.

Voici le lien vers la bête : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1399184

J'ai pu faire mumuse avec Kaom, Daresso et Malachai en merciless hier soir... facetank des deux premiers sans bouger ni utiliser de potions... facetank de Malachai (genre les tentacules) sauf sur la grosse AoE et quand il y a trop d'effets en même temps (tentacules + cercle rouge de fin de combat + zone de dommage au sol) donc on va dire que ça tank pas trop mal !  ::wub::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ooooh. Ca a l'air super ça. Si je loot un mjolner dans la prochaine league je prends !

Tu facetank malachai sur Core?  ::trollface::

----------


## Zephy

> Merci CMP ! 
> 
> Pour info, je suis en train de tester un build bien débile (merci Zephy pour le lien) qui est capable de faire freeze mon écran pendant plusieurs secondes de suite dans certaine situation et en solo ! Avec le Mjolnër qui est devenu accessible (4 ex), c'est un build qui permet de jouer enfin une alternative aux builds crit / discharge qu'on trouve la plupart du temps avec cette arme et qui n'est "pas trop cher" vu qu'on a pas besoin d'une Voll's Devotion à 25 ex et que la version avec des items non-legacy marche quand même très bien. En gros, c'est du Lightning Strike + GMP + Chain (Molten Strike en monocible) qui fait proc un double Arc + Lightning Penetration avec du max block.
> 
> Voici le lien vers la bête : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1399184
> 
> J'ai pu faire mumuse avec Kaom, Daresso et Malachai en merciless hier soir... facetank des deux premiers sans bouger ni utiliser de potions... facetank de Malachai (genre les tentacules) sauf sur la grosse AoE et quand il y a trop d'effets en même temps (tentacules + cercle rouge de fin de combat + zone de dommage au sol) donc on va dire que ça tank pas trop mal !


La prochaine fois  que je t'envoye un build qui fait un peu bordel a l'écran , tu le fais pas  :WTF:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> La prochaine fois  que je t'envoye un build qui fait un peu bordel a l'écran , tu le fais pas


Tu connais malheureusement mon goût pour les débauches d'effets visuels !  ::P: 

Et pour Malachai sur Core...  Non, je ne tenterais pas ! Car mine de rien ça manque un peu de résistance sur des sous-boss comme Maligaro... faudrait surement monter les résistances Chaos.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bouh je vais rater le lancement de la ligue Darkshrine.  ::'(: 

Ça commence quand je pars au boulot ET on récupère les nouveaux internes aujourd'hui ET on n'a quasiment que des premiers semestres (ie : des gros noobs) et je suis claqué ET j'ai pas eu le temps d'acheter de la monster (ie : cheat rempli de produits chimiques qui tient mieux éveillé que du café, et qui doit sans doute en contenir) >.>

----------


## huge

On te racontera  :;):

----------


## Jalkar

J'ai découvert la vitesse de clear de certain...

Je finissait l'acte 2 en normal quand dans le même temps le plus rapide en softcore finissait aussi l'acte 2... en cruel  ::XD:: 

(a priori en hardcore ils étaient encore plus loin ^^)

----------


## Yamayo

Merci beaucoup pour l'ajout! Bon c'était soir d'event donc j'ai eu l'impression d'être un poussin apeuré au bord de l'autoroute, Très impressionnant en effet la durée des clear! Avoir les infos en temps réel est très grisant, putain de jeu!

----------


## huge

Les effets des shrine, work in progress :

Wiki : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Darkshrine
Une autre liste ici :  https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...1465879/page/1
Encore une : https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...hrine_effects/

Une macro pour avoir l'explication de la shrine à partir du chat log (pas testé) : 
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ro_v1_info_in/

Comment avoir des gems quality +20% :
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ow_to_20_your/

----------


## huge

Encore des effets de Shrine très intéressants :

*The reward for a job well done is often another job* (Reset des master dailies  ::love:: ) : affixe +1 Gem (attention, ne marche apparement que pour les +1 all gems, pas +1 fire / cold / light)
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...s_daily_reset/

*Keeper of the jewels* (5 jewels rares) : Jewel avec un mod totem apparement (peut-etre totem damage, a confirmer)
*An accurate map makes for a rewarding journey* (+20 carto chisel) : Jewel avec un affixe shock (a confimer)
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...carto_chisels/

*Become the Nightmare* (permanent divine shrine) : apparement une map sacrifiée mais un autre redditeur indique qu'il la aussi eue sans map sacrifiée donc à voir...
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...divine_shrine/

*Keeper of the buckle* (5 belts rares) : Une Jewel qui avait inc crit strike chance with elemental skills / inc crit strike multiplier with lightning skills / fire res donc l'un des 3...
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...of_the_buckle/

*Locations far and wide await you* (unique carto box) : une amulette apparement
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...om_darkshrine/

A suivre...

----------


## Kamikaze

Je pige pas, ça va pas complètement modifier l'économie cette league?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Hype !

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1472148

----------


## Zephy

Ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas "raté" un perso , ça fait bizarre xD , du coup j'en remonte un autre , mais cette fois en Build Ball Lightning Crit , on verra ce que ça donne !  :;):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ils sont tous ratés vos persos à coté du mien.  :B):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ils sont tous ratés vos persos à coté du mien.


C'est cela oui, attends un peu que j'ai le temps de jouer et remonter l'xp de retard !  :B):

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Après, son perso est réussi car je lui ai trouvé une épée à deux mains complètement pétée ! Ça aide aussi !  ::P:

----------


## Zephy

> Après, son perso est réussi car je lui ai trouvé une épée à deux mains complètement pétée ! Ça aide aussi !


Ah , et ton baton alors ?  ::P:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Ah , et ton baton alors ?


Il est pas pété ! Il est juste bien... ya quand même une nette différence. ^^

----------


## Zephy

> Il est pas pété ! Il est juste bien... ya quand même une nette différence. ^^


Tu chipotes  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ah mais il est très bien son perso en plus.

C'est juste qu'il est deux fois moins bien que le mien.  ::trollface::

----------


## CaMarchePas

On peut avoir un screen de l'épée ?

----------


## cailloux

Tiens viteuf.



Vaal dual strike + dakshrine idoine :  ya 3 moi !

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Tiens viteuf.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/316...05e3ec4032.jpg
> 
> Vaal dual strike + dakshrine idoine :  ya 3 moi !


Essais plutôt avec un ranger mirror/blink arrow et deux shrines idoines !  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1475604





 :Bave:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Comment que c'est trop bien pour ton canal carpien.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Faut que je calcul les coûts de mana avec l'arbre actuel (qui peut changer) et l'armure de victario ainsi que l'épée Ichimonji. 

L'armure offre une grosse réduction de mana reserved, à voir si elle affecte bien blasphemy (ce type de coût étant nouveau, faut vérifier que ce n'est pas un blocage), generosity osef ce sont des curses, +1 aura n'affectera que blasphemy.
L'épée est plus gênante car on se prive des buffs alliés et on les prive de nos buffs, mais 5% mana reserved en moins dans chaque main.

Même sans ces items, 6 auras-curses ça doit passer easy. Et si la portée des auras est la même que les auras classiques, c'est un bon boost je pense, sans même compter que la qualité de la gemme peut encore l'augmenter (toutes les auras ont leur portée augmentée avec la qualité, à confirmer pour cette gemme).

Les passifs ne boostent pas l'effet des malédictions via les effets d'auras, ça aurait été un peu too much.

Une gemme support pour convertir 3 à 5 malédictions sur un même item, ça fait gagner BEAUCOUP de slots... Actuellement c'est une skill (attaque ou sort) + curse on hit + 2 à 4 malédictions. Avec cette gemme, deux items 4L permettent de caser 6 malédictions, sans avoir à les lancer pendant le combat, contre 3 items 4L donc 3 skills à spam ou 2 items 5L ou 1 6L et des gants doubles curses...

**afk boulot je cogite encore plus après**

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Trop génial !!!  ::wub::

----------


## Drup

CaMarchePas: https://poe.mikelat.com/ 
Ca fait comme une herald en plus, pas besoin de faire des calculs compliqués.  ::P: 
N'oublie pas par contre que la limite du nombre de curse est toujours la même. 
La qualité fait %effet curse, comme curse on hit.
Plutot qu'un ichimonji, je me demande si un prism guardian n'est pas plus interessant.

En ce qui me concerne, Ca rend le self-cast discharger potentiellement nettement plus simple (aura assassin's mark + warlord).

----------


## CaMarchePas

> CaMarchePas: https://poe.mikelat.com/ 
> Ca fait comme une herald en plus, pas besoin de faire des calculs compliqués. 
> N'oublie pas par contre que la limite du nombre de curse est toujours la même. 
> La qualité fait %effet curse, comme curse on hit.
> Plutot qu'un ichimonji, je me demande si un prism guardian n'est pas plus interessant.
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, Ca rend le self-cast discharger potentiellement nettement plus simple (aura assassin's mark + warlord).


Ah j'avais un mauvais lien, j'avais ce calculator mais sans victario et sans le texte indiquant mis à jour 2.0... 

Du coup oui avec le bon lien ce calculator est utile. 

Prism guardian c'est pas mal, là il est pas cher, me semblait que c'était bien plus cher que ça avant... Par contre c'est que sur les gemmes serties dedans et c'est en blood magic. 

La limite de curse je la connais bien, je parle justement de cette news et des changements appliqués pour ma curseuse et ses successeurs : double anneau Doedre, bottes windscream, amulette corrompue + +1 passif + 1 de base = 6 curses. Si y'a même pas besoin de les caster pour les appliquer, ça ouvre pas mal de portes, et rien que le gain en nombre de slots est génial (2 items 4L au lieu de 2 5L).

Bon le stuff se retrouve aussi limité de part le nombre d'uniques requis, mais ça peut ptet se compenser par des auras élémentaires. 

Casque : Alpha's howl (+2 aura, can't be frozen + resist cold, 8% reduce mana reserved global)
Corps : Victario's influence (+1 aura, 20% reduce socket mana reserved, inc aura aoe, +10-15% effet des auras normales)
Anneaux doedre : +max curse, +int+mana+10% resist all
Bottes : windscream : +max curse, 10-15% resist all
Amulette : ce qu'on veut mais corrupt +1 curse
Armes : 
1) X/prism guardian (mana reserved local / BM / 37 resist all)
2) dying breath (18% aura range, aura effect, curse effect + aura dégâts pour les alliés)
3) ichimonji mais contrecoup pour les alliés

Reste donc les gants, la ceinture, l'arme éventuellement et les bonus de l'amulette pour combler les resists.

----------


## Ravine

Il y'avait un build Vitario/Marauder pendant la league precedente, je ne sais pas si tu l'avais deja vu.

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1380067

----------


## cailloux

> Essais plutôt avec un ranger mirror/blink arrow et deux shrines idoines !


D'ailleurs je peine à trouver des infos sur vaal double strike : il donne quoi comme tatane ? le double strike de la gemme de vaal avec les eventuels dégats de gemme de soutiens ? Quid du mana ? de la life ?

La je monte un perso fast attack reave + knockback, niveau défense je privilégie le block du bouclier avec de l'armure pour gérer plus facilement les tirs de loin, mais je me demande si ça serait pas mieux autrement ?
genre full evasion > arrow dancing

----------


## Hideo

Je m'y suis mis y'a quelques jours et je crois que je l'ai chopée la vaal double strike. Surement pas a haut niveau (je suis 23) mais si ca peut te rendre service je peux surement prendre un screen avec ce que ca fait si c'est ce que tu cherches (et si c'est bien ce que j'ai)  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Il y'avait un build Vitario/Marauder pendant la league precedente, je ne sais pas si tu l'avais deja vu.
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1380067


J'avais vu quelques auras bots, mais je jouais ma curseuse, et en pratique c'est vachement plus efficace (tu protèges mieux, tu boosts plus les dégâts ET tu peux te défendre).

----------


## Kekouse

J'ai bricolé un mi-SRS mi-Aurabot avec la Vitario et le Staff Dying Breath. Et ça marche plutôt bien. C'est forcément moins efficace qu'un bête SRS avec un Staff +2/+1 mais bon à la place tous mes coéquipiers se prennent entre +20% et +50% de dégâts en rab  ::):  (ou plus je sais pas. En tous les cas sur mumble c'est "woooputain woooputain mon dps" a chaque fois)
Le truc de l'aura Curse c'est plutôt sympa, perso je prends direct. Avant j'étais sur du arc+Curse on hit+2 curses (elemental weakness+temporal chain) le tout boosté avec elemental equilibrium. Ca marche au poil. Les mobs qui se prennent Arc dans la gueule fondent en 2 secondes maxi...mais faut le caster et quand tu castes tes SRS en boucle, tu n'as pas souvent le temps de sortir un autre sort.
Donc c'est niquel là cette histoire de curse sous forme d'aura.
Moins efficace que le combo Arc et compagnie mais au moins c'est effectif tout le temps.

Par contre ca va pas mal changer le meta du jeu cet ajout. Tous les bourrins CaC vont l'utiliser.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'ai bricolé un mi-SRS mi-Aurabot avec la Vitario et le Staff Dying Breath. Et ça marche plutôt bien. C'est forcément moins efficace qu'un bête SRS avec un Staff +2/+1 mais bon à la place tous mes coéquipiers se prennent entre +20% et +50% de dégâts en rab  (ou plus je sais pas. En tous les cas sur mumble c'est "woooputain woooputain mon dps" a chaque fois)
> 
> [...]
> 
> Par contre ca va pas mal changer le meta du jeu cet ajout. Tous les bourrins CaC vont l'utiliser.


Pour la deuxième partie, pas si sur, ça dépend des builds, et en fait tu peux l'étendre aux caster/ranger : tu peux toujours CoH sur ton skill de déplacement (leap slam par exemple, ou lighning warp) ou sur un herald, ta malédiction sera plus puissante (via le bonus de la gemme) et tu ne bloques pas 25% de mana (moyennant passifs derrières) pour juste la curse. Pour les caster/ranger : je vois bien le CoH sur la skill qui proc EE mais un blasphemy+TC/enfeeble pour se protéger au contact.

Pour la première partie : tu peux demander aux canards qui jouaient avec mon aurabot, quand à l'époque (pas si lointaine) on pouvait caser 11 ou plus auras... Même le pote débile de je ne sais plus qui (Styx ?) qui avait 10 niveaux d'avance et quelques dizaines d'exalts de stuff n'en croyait pas de voir son dps plus que doublé... Et pour les plus "modestes" juste de voir leurs défenses/résistances/dégâts boostés ! (bonjour grâce et determination et discipline).

Par contre tu peux demander à ces mêmes canards la puissance du multy curse... rien que Temporal Chain seul te rend beaucoup de passage très faciles. Et si on perd en efficacité à être blasphemy plutôt que CoH, là par contre même avec des bourrins autour ça fait instant curse tous les ennemis, t'as juste à être devant !  ::P: 

Là en Darkshrine je joue RF/aoe/flame surge, si je jouais la même chose en triple curse qui s'applique tout seul genre flammability/elemental weakness/vulnerability, sans même avoir besoin de caster un seul sort je pense que ça nettoie tout très bien ! :D

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Même le pote débile de je ne sais plus qui (Styx ?) qui avait 10 niveaux d'avance et quelques dizaines d'exalts de stuff n'en croyait pas de voir son dps plus que doublé...


Non, ce n'était pas le mien... mais je me rappelle bien comment il avait réussi à tous nous excéder !  :Boom:

----------


## Drup

Je pense que tu parles d'une de mes connaissances (pas pote, non). Je me souviens, oui, il avait été particulièrement infect.

----------


## huge

Je pose ça la :

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...shrine_cartos/
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...r_boxes_in_80/

J'ai pas tout compris (en fait, les mecs sacrifient des maps fractures dans une shrine, ca pope une carto box, rinse, repeat ? ) mais ça a l'air bien  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

J'ai vu plusieurs gars chercher après des maps fracture donc ça ne me semble pas impossible... reroll à coup d'alt, dès que t'as fracture tu regal et tu sacrifie, rince repeat ! 

Sur un des liens on peut lire aussi que map totem = Kaom's cache... ce qui va 'achement baisser le prix de l'armure non ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

http://poe.rivsoft.net/shrines/ (faites dérouler la liste )

Résumé des recettes plus ou moins confirmées (testées/rappel et ce que j'ai lu en global 820) et intéressantes :
*-crit multi => random Q20* (porté ou inventaire, flasks comprises)
*-monster fracture => carto box*
-%increase dot (craft Leo) => perandus box (3 uniques)
-area totems => kaom box (1 unique kaom)
-monster damage => strange barrel  (1 unique en rapport avec le poison => bino)
-player have EE => carto unique box (3 maps uniques Q1-20)
-+flat ES => dédouble les mobs rares
-+stats => spawn un rogue type correspondant
-+resists => spawn warbands correspondant
-+cast speed => scour (rend blanc) tous les items de l'inventaire et donnes des alch/trans (1 pour 1 ?)
-+crit chance => un item blanc de l'inventaire devient rare
-+shock chance/duration (jewel ?) => 20 chisel
-animated guardins drops items on death => 10 vaal (mais coûte 8 chaos...)
-crit chance with elemental skill (jewel ?) => 1 divine
-+es/hi // faster es recharge delay (jewel ?) => random divination card
-map nemesis => 5 white jewel
-pleins de mods crits pour loot 5-10 rares...
-map reflect => un mob rare tué dans les 20s drop un unique
*-map unique boss increase life / aoe => tous les mobs à 1HP*
*-tous les mods spécifiques de masters (à la vente) ouvrent une map unique*
*-charge toutes les 20 secondes => reset les marchands (masters aussi ?)*
*-+Xlvl of socketed gem => reset les dailies*


J'ai commencé un necro en HC, me dis que si j'arrivais à Q20 les gemmes de minions ça pourrait aider un max.

Je me tate à reroll un perso spé MF pour farmer quelques autres trucs. :D

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je ne peux pas l'ouvrir d'ici mais le lien donné plus haut a été mis à jour avec un code couleur pour l'intérêt des modifs et donc les repérer plus facilement.

De mémoire en ajout : les items +x-y chaos damage peuvent provoquer une corrupting tempest (mobs ou joueur affectés lootent les items corrupts, assez imba pour choper du 6L ou juste des jewelry corrupt +1 charge/curse).
Un autre mod (de map me semble) donne +100% xp dans la zone... et dixit un lien reddit que j'ai pas sous la main ça serait cumulable... Le screen montre une map ouverte en mode domination (+5 shrines) et le gars a un joli +500% xp...

Annonce du jour : Talisman leagues !



Traduction résumée :
Talisman : on peut rencontrer des talismans dans les zones (façon shrines), les ennemis sont attirés par leur pouvoir et s'en trouvent posséder (façon spirit). Si un ennemi possédé est tué les autres ennemis vont affluer vers le talisman pour prendre son pouvoir.

Talisman comme objet : les talismans sont des amulettes déjà corrompues (donc pas de craft/modifs). Ils possèdent des bonus très puissants et intéressants et sont répartis en tiers. Plus le talisman est puissant, plus le monstre à éliminer est fort. Il y a un set de talisman pour chaque league (standard et hardcore). 
Exemples : Talisman blanc +23% fire damage, magique +1 max zombies (inné) +2mods, rare +30% increased physical damage +6 mods, unique has 1 one socket / +2 level of socketed gems / socketed gems supported by lvl10 added chaos damage/lvl10 blind/lvl10 cast when stunned.

Cercles de pierre : rencontrés aléatoirement on peut y sacrifier 5 talismans d'un tiers donné pour invoquer un monstre possédé par un talisman du tiers supérieur. Sacrifier des talismans magiques, rares ou uniques donne une chance d'obtenir un talisman de même rareté. (ie : sacrifier 5 talismans rares T1 pourrait plus facilement donner 1 talisman rare T2).
Exemples : talisman blanc 14% increased dexterity, bleu 50% cold damage taken as fire damage (+2 mods bleus), rare +25% increased maximum ES (inné) + 4 mods.

Thane Rigwald : (encore un perso connu  ::P:  ) en sacrifiant 5 talismans T3 un portail va s'ouvrir sur l'antre de Thane Rigwald, possédé par les plus puissant talismans et permettant d'obtenir des récompenses particulières. 

Challenges : 32 challenges qui augmentent en difficulté. 8 challenges = une pièce du set d'armure Rigwald. A partir de 18 challenge on commence le totem de l'hideout et un étage tous les 2 challenges supplémentaire.


Nouvelles compétences :

Arc : 
-Shrapnel shot (cf development manifesto) : flèche transperçant, dégâts en cône électriques très importants au contact (+ projectile derrière)
-Blast rain : bombardement de flèches explosives aux dégâts plus importants au centre. 
-Siege Ballista  :Bave:  : après un délais de construction la balliste envoie un carreau transperçant très puissant 

Physical spell :
-Blade vortex : fait tourner des armes éthérées autour de soi
-Blade fall : envoie plusieurs volées d'armes éthérées, qui font de moins en moins de dégâts mais couvrent une zone de plus en plus grande, les différentes salves peuvent toucher le même ennemi. 

Chaos spell :
-Contagion : chaos dot qui se propage quand les cibles meurent
-Essence drain : projectiles de chaos qui font un dot et se propagent avec Contagion, une partie des dégâts est gagné en vie
-Wither : applique un ralentissement aux cibles et les rend plus vulnérable au chaos, peut être associé à contagion/essence drain/caustic arrow/viper strike (gemme support ?)

Support gems :
-Controlled destruction / Void manipulation / Rapid decay : boost un aspect des sorts mais réduit un autre. Void manipulation augmente les dégâts de chaos mais réduit ceux des autres éléments
-Blasphemy : aurify curse (malédictions => auras)

Ballancing : équilibrage arbre/skill. Free respect pour tout le monde. Equilibrage dégâts des mobs, life leech, mana cost des skills càc, progression des sorts à haut niveau, puissance des arcs bas niveau (nerf quillrain/stormcloud/death harp ?), puissance des sorts de minion à bas niveau (je suppose buff des zombies/squelettes à bas niveau).

Uniques : nouveaux items et nouveau type de jewel (bonus qui modifient des compétences quand leur prérequis est atteint).

Patch et leagues arrivent le vendredi 11 décembre à 22h CET. Patch note complet 1 ou 2 jours avant. Fin de la semaine prochaine on aura une annonce concernant la prochaine expansion majeure prévue premier trimestre 2016 (donc peu de temps entre deux grosses ligues ?).

----------


## CaMarchePas

Blade Vortex : spell/aoe/duration, 0.5s cast (0.8 pour SrS) max 50 armes, 5s de base, 6% crit, 35% effectiveness, 6 mana cost
Bladefall : spell/aoe, 0.8s cast, 5% crit, 70% effectiveness, 5% dégât de moins par volée 
Blaste Rain : fire/attack/aoe/bow, 8 mana cost, 50% physical to fire, 40% of base attack damage 
Shrapnel shot : lightning/attack/aoe/bow, mana 6, arrow always pierce, 40% physical to lightning, 80% base attack, cône au contact
Siege Ballista : totem/attack/duration/bow, mana 8, always pierce, 8 secondes, 140% of base attack, 50% less attack speed 
Contagion : spell/aoe/duration/chaos, 11 mana cost, 0.85s cast time, chaos dot, 6s de base, spell damage bonus s'appliquent à ce dot
Essence Drain : projectile/spell/duration/chaos, 9 mana cost, 0.75 cast, 5% crit, 40% effectiveness, chaos dmg+dot, 6s, spell damage sur le dot, 0.2% du dot récupéré en vie
Wither : spell/aoe/duration/chaos, 3 mana, 0.25 cast, 0.5s/30% reduced movement speed / 2s/10% inc chaos damage taken
Void Manipulation : chaos/support, 120% Xmana, 25% reduced elemental damage, 20% MORE chaos damage
Controlled Destruction : spell/support, 130% Xmana, -100% crit chance / 25% MORE spell damage (+0.5% spell damage / quality)
Rapid Decay : support/duration, 15% reduced skill effect duration, 20% more DOT
Kongming's Stratagem : bouclier ES lvl41, +int/ES, socketed trap skill provoquent un nuage de fumée au déclenchement, 30% increased fire damage vs blind, 30% reduced spell damage from blind, NO block chance
Roth's Reach: arc lvl28 +1 chain, wed/physical, attack/projo speed
Steel Spirit : jewel, +8% inc proj dmg, si 50 dex à portée (medium)  les projectiles de Spectral throw gagnent 4% dégâts par cible touchée (individuellement)

----------


## Louck

Je le sens bien le nombre de build autour des dégats chaotiques maintenant  ::P: .

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Pas une seule nouvelle skill basée sur la force, c'est bizarre.

Sinon, vivement, la darkshrine s'essouffle déjà un peu.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Ouh yeah ! Je sens que je vais me retenter un archer pour cette league ! À la base, c'est pas le type de build que j'ai le plus kiffer... à part PA, j'ai finalement rarement eu le coup de coeur pour mes builds Bow (j'avais déjà fait Ice Shot et Lightning Arrow) mais là, les nouvelles skills me donne bien envie ! Pareil pour les skills chaos, j'aimerais bien m'en faire un vrai !

En tout cas, ça donne bien envie !  :;):

----------


## doomeer

Et ils comptent annoncer la prochaine expansion majeure dans 8 jours. Elle sortirait au premier trimestre 2016, soit probablement en avril :P

----------


## Ravine

Je suis en train de lire la page d'annonce de la league Talisman.
J'ai fait *sploosh*

Sploosh

Cyclone CoC Blade Vortex EK BladeFall ?

----------


## Zephy

Mon dieu les gemmes bow , neeeeed !!  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

AH MAIS NON PUTAIN JE SAIS CE QUE JE VAIS TENTER DE BUILD.

Marauder Blood Magic Blade Vortex. Double Doon Cuebiyari et roule. Comme la league d'avant mais physical au lieu de feu. Ca se tente.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> AH MAIS NON PUTAIN JE SAIS CE QUE JE VAIS TENTER DE BUILD.
> 
> Marauder Blood Magic Blade Vortex. Double Doon Cuebiyari et roule. Comme la league d'avant mais physical au lieu de feu. Ca se tente.


Effectivement, avec un bon bonus AoE et Vulnerability en aura-curse ça doit bien dépiauter !

----------


## Drup

Tain, je sais pas quel build faire. x)

----------


## Ravine

> Effectivement, avec un bon bonus AoE et Vulnerability en aura-curse ça doit bien dépiauter !


Y'a surement des trucs rigolos a faire du cote de Ranger/Shadow aussi, avec les nodes purs Physical

L'arbre a change depuis la derniere saison, ou le prochain changement sera sur la prochaine update?

----------


## Louck

Le build PA semble devenir beaucoup plus intéressant avec les derniers éléments.

Mais Contagion semble être très fun à utiliser  ::): . Je vais sûrement partir sur ce dernier.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> L'arbre a change depuis la derniere saison, ou le prochain changement sera sur la prochaine update?


À la prochaine update.

----------


## Ravine

Aaaah mais ce sont des spells AoE! Du coup je vais pouvoir aller chercher mon Pillar of the Ca... Bah, faites pas cette tete. Hey ! Revenez!

...
Les gens?  ::'(: 

A regarder plus en detail, je pense pouvoir recuperer mon build BM Fire pour un truc Chaos (Essence Drain a l'air completement fume avec un Doon) ou Physical (Blade Vortex a un cast speed super court, ce qui en ferait un excellent candidat en dual wield doon)

Putain j'ai le cerveau qui recommence a penser a des builds, alors que je viens juste de rencontrer une nana tres chouette. Va falloir faire des choix.
Deja, reinstaller PoeSkillTree Planner.

----------


## Zephy

> Aaaah mais ce sont des spells AoE! Du coup je vais pouvoir aller chercher mon Pillar of the Ca... Bah, faites pas cette tete. Hey ! Revenez!
> 
> ...
> Les gens? 
> 
> A regarder plus en detail, je pense pouvoir recuperer mon build BM Fire pour un truc Chaos (Essence Drain a l'air completement fume avec un Doon) ou Physical (Blade Vortex a un cast speed super court, ce qui en ferait un excellent candidat en dual wield doon)
> 
> Putain j'ai le cerveau qui recommence a penser a des builds, alors que je viens juste de rencontrer une nana tres chouette. Va falloir faire des choix.
> Deja, reinstaller PoeSkillTree Planner.


Tu peux toujours demander à cette nana de se mettre à PoE  :;):

----------


## Dirian

Et si elle se met a PoE, on se fera un plaisir de l'introduire dans la guilde  :;): 
oh wait, tu peux le faire toi meme..

----------


## Ravine

Comme ca elle pourra vous apprendre des insultes en anglais, espagnol et catalan. Ca me semble une bonne idee.
(pas certain que les JV soit sa tasse de the en general, et encore moins les trucs de teubes comme les Diablo like)  :^_^:

----------


## Zephy

> Comme ca elle pourra vous apprendre des insultes en anglais, espagnol et catalan. Ca me semble une bonne idee.
> (pas certain que les JV soit sa tasse de the en general, et encore moins les trucs de teubes comme les Diablo like)


Qui ne tente rien n'a rien  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Bon, on se reprend, et on se triture les meninges sur des interactions avec les gemmes qu'on a vu.

Spellcaster chaos, des pistes? Viper Strike a nouveau interessant?
Les nouveaux spells Physical ? Futures alternatives a EK? BiS pour des spellcasters? Cast on Crit?

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un a compris la mecanique derriere le second spell physical (Bladefall je crois), je suis preneur. Pas vraiment pige comment fonctionne les Volleys. Y'a un cooldown pendant lequel on est dans une volley? C'est un channeling?

----------


## Ravine

La support gem Controlled Destruction va tellement changer la donne dans les builds non Crit. Un equivalent bien bourrin de RT en spell. Je le sens en BiS dans un Romira/ColdSnap/RT

Il n'y a pas d'equivalent a Poedb qui est sorti sinon?

(ah mais j'etais completement passe a cote du Poison Manifesto. On ne me dit rien https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1456880 )

----------


## fadox

ça à l'air trop bieng cte ligue à venir, un bon buff pour les archers et physical wanders, et encore une tonne de mods super sympa histoire de claquer plus de chaos sur les maps pour éviter les combinaisons débiles.

----------


## Keta

Vivement cette nouvelle league!
Excellent la balliste  ::wub::

----------


## Zephy

Pour le moment sur la ligue en cours , on loot comme des gorets :D

----------


## Flibustier

Je dois être desintoxiqué de Path Of Exile, parce que je n'ai pas la moindre demi-molle devant le trailer. 
Si j'ai bien compris, ça sera la première fois que les ligues SC et HC seront identiques?

Ceci dit , je recommande toujours le jeu à ceux qui n'ont pas encore essayé. Il y a du contenu pour pas mal de mois et nuits sans sommeil.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Si j'ai bien compris, ça sera la première fois que les ligues SC et HC seront identiques?


Ils ont expliqué dans un récent development manifesto arrêter de faire deux trucs complètement différents avec des challenges obligeant à jouer l'une ou l'autre league pour éviter aux joueurs d'avoir à faire un perso exprès juste pour un challenge et le supprimer derrière. Là on aura donc une série de challenges accessibles sans avoir à jouer dans les deux ligues, mais du coup quasi la même chose des deux côtés, quasi car il est dit sur la page Talisman que les talismans seraient sensiblement différents entre les ligues.

----------


## Flibustier

Merci, je ne savais pas. J'espère que ça sera équilibré aux petits oignons.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ben je sais pas pour les autres mais cette ligue Talisman me semble bien mieux préparée que les ligues précédentes... Ptet juste une fausse impression, mais ça ressemble à un truc plus abouti, même si ça reprend plusieurs aspects déjà vu (shrine, dark shrine, spirit...).

----------


## doomeer

Je suis assez d’accord. Je pense que c’est entre autres parce qu’ils font la même ligue pour le HC et le SC.

----------


## Ravine

[Question for devs] Do you anticipate all possible builds?
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...ge/3#p12029954

Y'a vraiment aucune alternative a Poedb? C'etait le meilleur site pour avoir acces aux items et aux gemmes.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Intéressant ! Effectivement, j'avais déjà entendu parlé de l'histoire de Mirror/Blink Arrow avec Minion Instability.

Sinon, petit retour sur la mini-league Darkshrine après 2 semaines...

En terme d'optique "d'investissement" c'est une très bonne league avec la possibilité de fabriquer des gems qualité 20 assez facilement (sans trop forcer, j'ai déjà 13 gems Q20 dont 2 Empower et 5 gems des skills principales de mes autres builds en standard pour tenter le lvl 21). À coté de ça, certains sacrifices sont vraiment cools voir débiles. J'ai ainsi pu avoir 3 box uniques (dont deux que je n'avais jamais eu) en à peine 3 jours. On a aussi eu droit à des moments assez wtf avec des maps où la moitié des mobs de la map deviennent alliés (ce qui nous a empêché de finir une mission Zana vu que les mobs corrupts à tuer étaient eux aussi alliés !), des mobs à 1 pv ou touchés par un spirit. J'ai eu aussi des Grands Masters en aide, la présence d'une vingtaine de devourers rares, des effets de shrine d'invincibilité continue, des apparitions de warbands, du drop de currency, etc. En tout cas, je trouve ça assez sympa mais il faut pouvoir commencer à sacrifier des maps rares ou des jewels rares pour avoir les effets les plus marrants / intéressants (hors Q20).

----------


## Ravine

Ah c'est vrai que je dois avoir des notes sur un build a la con Viper/Block/Desecrate quelque part. Les changements de chaos vont me donner l'occasion de checker a nouveau.

(retrouve, et ca a fait click dans ma tete, j'ai une idee de build debile, donc je suis content).
(j'ai hate de voir les changements de l'arbre de passifs juste pour pouvoir tout changer)

J'espere juste qu'on verra quelques nodes Chaos Damage du cote gauche de l'arbre.

Je m'ennuie au boulot, racontez moi des histoires.  ::'(:

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1480913

Development manifesto au sujet des "threshold jewel" :
-chaque compétence de base (ie : qu'on a dès le début) aura son jewel associé (fireball, heavy strike...) pour les rendre plus compétitives face aux autres compétences
-certaines autres compétences auront aussi un jewel associé pour les rendre plus attractives
-Steel spirit (Spectral throw) : si 50 dext alloués à portée = chaque projectile gagne 4% de dégâts par ennemi qu'il touche => boost surtout le retour de l'arme
-Weight of the Empire (Heavy strike) : si 50 force alloués à portée = heavy strike a 10% de chance de faire double dégâts. Avoir deux fois le jewel double les chances de proc, pas les dégâts (donc 20% de double dégâts) Associé à du crit ça peut provoquer de très gros dégâts ponctuels (et donc ignorer plus d'armure donc plus efficace sur des boss)
-Rolling flames (Fireball) : si 50 int alloués à portée = la portée de l'aoe est augmentée avec la distance parcourue par la boule de feu => superposer les aoe pour du fat shotgun (stackable)
-Pitch Darkness (Burning arrow) : si 50 dex alloués à portée = 10% de chance de proc burning ground si Burning arrow provoque une brûlure, 10% de chance de proc du tar si ça ne provoque pas de brûlure

IMPORTANT : ces jewels affectent AUSSI la version VAAL des gemmes concernées ! Pour spectral throw ça peut rendre la chose très intéressante vu que ça proc des armes en spiral donc beaucoup de cibles touchées par une même arme... 

J'aime bien cette mécanique de jeu, peut rendre bien intéressants certains builds et certaines compétences peu utilisée... stacker plusieurs jewel fonctionne, sans rendre la chose complètement pétée vu que ça prive d'autre jewel (et jusqu'à 4 bonus importants, ce n'est pas rien).

----------


## cailloux

Je saisis pas le principe de force, dext ou int  "aloué"?

----------


## Jalkar

> Je saisis pas le principe de force, dext ou int  "aloué"?


si tu as pris des passif +x force / dext/intel dans le rayon d'action du jewel ils comptent. Si tu ne les as pas pris ils ne comptent pas ils ne sont pas "aloués"

----------


## cailloux

> si tu as pris des passif +x force / dext/intel dans le rayon d'action du jewel ils comptent. Si tu ne les as pas pris ils ne comptent pas ils ne sont pas "aloués"


Ah Oki je comprends mieux, en effet du coup c'est pas aussi facile d'accès que je le pensais, donc c'est intéressant...

Ce jeu n'en finira jamais de rajouter des fonctionnalités.

----------


## Ifit

Dans le manifesto sur le rework du poison GGG annoncait une gem de support pour ajouter du poison sur des skills ("We're introducing a support gem that lets skills poison, and increases poison damage. ") https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1456880.

Hors dans les gems révélées aucune ne correspond, pour vous  il n'ont pas annoncé toutes les nouvelles gem ?

----------


## Ravine

Ddans les 24-72h normalement, on devrait avoir plus de detail. Chris a spoile 2-3 trucs sur le thread reddit de debrief du meetup a San Francisco. Et non, clairement, on a pas toutes les gemmes. Le patch note complet de la 2.1 ne devrait pas trop tarder non plus a priori.

----------


## Ifit

je vais attendre le tree + les gems pour theory craft mon prochain build ;D

----------


## Ravine

Avec les nouvelles gemmes Chaos et Physical, soit on va avoir une poussee de Shadows, soit ils vont repartir du Physical et du Chaos sur l'arbre. Je pencherai pour la premiere, vu les fortes thematiques de chaque branche du Passive Skill Tree.

Du coup je me fais un layout de Marauder BM/Block, et on verra les changements du Shadow, pour voir comment je vais pouvoir en faire un tank pour monter Blade Vortex safe.

----------


## narakis

Je reste quand même dubitatif sur tous les buillds basé sur le poison, vu que actuellement l'objectif reste quand même de clean le plus rapidement possible les maps. (Je vois pas trop comment ça peut rivaliser avec un build axé sur du dégâts direct)

 Y'a bien le build poison arrow qui est joué mais tout l’intérêt du truc c'est que c'est efficace avec un stuff merdique (Donc niquel pour la mf)

 Enfin en sc, en hc l'absence de reflect sur le chaos peux quand même faire la différence.

 Par contre pour l'avoir subit avec un build PA, préparer vous à pleurer sur les mobs résistant au chaos, vu qu'il n'y à pas de gemmes/talents/malés pour réduire cette résistance.

 Enfin quoique moi qui voulait me refaire un build necro, faudra quand même que je regarde ça, si chaque baffe de minions peut rajouter des stack de poisons ça peut être sympas.

----------


## Ifit

Important dans le rework le poison va pouvoir être stack, et le nombre de gems spécialisées chaos/poison devient vraiment intéressant.
Faut voir les derniere gem + le nouveau passive tree.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Je reste quand même dubitatif sur tous les buillds basé sur le poison, vu que actuellement *l'objectif reste quand même de clean le plus rapidement possible les maps.* (Je vois pas trop comment ça peut rivaliser avec un build axé sur du dégâts direct)


Heu non.

Ça c'est l'objectif de ceux qui font un lvl90 en 3 jours puis farment pour se payer des items à coup de dix exalts pièce dans tous les slots.

La grande majorité des joueurs se contente soit d'arriver aux maps, soit de mapper tranquillement, en rageant sur le rng qui nous bloque au T6. 

Même quand y'a des objectifs (challenges) et du monde (2.0), la grande majorité des joueurs qui visent un certains nombre de challenge (mais pas tous les challenges) ne vont pas faire LE perso qui vide toutes les maps t13+ en 3 minutes mais continuer tranquillement à mapper à leur rythme. 

Là c'est l'occasion de tester quelque chose de différent et de voir l'efficacité des builds chaos avec tous ces ajouts, que ce soit mf ou pas, et survie ou pas (si on peut avoir une bonne dégen sans être un énième clone PA et sans uber stuff, on peut développer un build tanky mais efficace, à voir)

----------


## Ravine

Styx > tu avais joue un SRS / Mines, non? (celui avec le spell totem "detonate mines"). Que penses tu de la meme en version Blade Vortex/Bladefall?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Finalement, je l'avais pas fait ce perso SRS / Mines... Je ne sais pas si cela peut marcher avec Blade Vortex sachant qu'on aura le même problème qu'avec les Fire Nova Mines, c-à-d un problème de portée qui nous poussera à être trop prêt des ennemis... et vu les besoins en terme d'AoE / mines pour être efficace,  on va être une chips ! L’intérêt des SRS était qu'une fois invoqué, ils font leur vie tout seul donc tu pouvais être assez loin. Pour Bladefall... je ne sais pas... j'aurais presque pensé à du dual/tri spell totem pour les faire spamer à gogo.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ce soir annonce sur la prochaine extension (encore plus de détail sur talisman ou annonce de la grosse maj après talisman ?)

Darkshrine pour les noobs :
1) Q20 son stuff
2) faire le plein d'alch
3) Loot

1) a poil ou tout q20 (armure/armes/flasks/switch) rusher des shrines et sacrifier des armes +crit multiplier, on en a déjà parlé, et on en trouve à la pelle. La zone du WP de the climb est pas mal pour ça (merci Azack pour le tip), en normal surtout en hc ou à poil pour éviter de mauvaises rencontres.

2) faites un stash remplis de jewels, anneaux, amulettes et ceintures. Mettez de côté des armes +fast cast, sacrifiez les en ayant l'inventaire plein d'items rares 1 slots. Les jewels peuvent être magiques aussi, ça vous fera des bases à alch derrière (la shrine va utiliser une scour dessus et vous filer une transmut, mais vous voulez le jewel). Soit vous revendez les alchs, soit vous vous en servez : reroll d'accessoires haut ilvl (perso je le fais sur coral ring et leather belt pour le fat life, mais n'importe quoi tant que le ilvl est plus haut), reroll de jewel (pour se faire des 4 stats bien bourrins ou des jewels à sacrifier), ou de map (fat %IIQ avec des mods faisable ou idem que jewel : avoir les bons rolls pour sacrifier).
Edit : je viens de vérifier, un jewel rare corrompu subis bien la scour, mais reste corrupt  ::P: 

3) loot :
-sacrifier des maps +totems pour des Kaoms box (chance d'avoir l'armure de kaom)
-sacrifier des maps beyond pour que tous les mobs soient affectés par un tormented spirit (fat loot)
-sacrifier un map fracture (donc T7 minimum :s) pour avoir une cartobox
-sacrifier jewel crit strike chance/multiplier for elemental (et que elemental, pas un élément spécifique) pour avoir une divine orb
-sacrifier jewel mine laying speed ou mine damage pour que tous les mobs ont une chance de looter des fragments d'atziri 

Sachant qu'il y a tout un tas d'autre bonus ( http://poe.rivsoft.net/shrines/ ) et que combiner des bonus intéressant permet d'avoir forcément un truc utile (genre hier j'ai eu une map qui pouvait me filer une regal ou spirit touch ou je ne sais plus quoi de mieux, j'ai eu que la regal mais c'est déjà ça ! 

Ma shrine préférée du moment est le sacrifice de jewel mine : 3 maps réussie sur 7 jewel je crois

----------


## Ravine

(Elle a l'air fun la temp league Darkshrine, mais je ne comprends rien a vos posts :D )

En attendant, j'ai fait un bon gros degraissage sur une prevision de build pour la 2.1, j'ai hate qu'on ait l'arbre que je puisse reviser mon arbre temporaire.
C'est a base de Blade Vortex en Iron Will, sur un Marauder Blood Magic. C'est la base de mon BM Firetrap / Flame surge de la league d'avant, en etirant dans toutes les directions pour monter a 50% de block, stacker de l'armure, et augmenter les Durations. Y'a du potentiel, je le sens.



(sinon j'ai une variante avec un pillar of the Caged God si vous voulez voir... :3 )

----------


## Drup

Tu comptes le jouer comment Blade Vortex ? tu spams le sort et tu cours ? J'arrive pas a imaginer un gameplay qui ne soit ni CoC ni affreusement pénible.

----------


## Ravine

Le spell a un cast time relativement court. Avec Spell Echo et un bon cast speed, on peut monter deja faire tourner pas mal de lames autour de soi. Donc oui l'idee sera de faire du mouvement > cast > mouvement > cast, etc. Le reste des utilities sera en Trigger/Auto cast.

Souviens toi de mon FireTrap / Flame Surge (swooswooswoosh). Mon objectif c'est d'atteindre un cast speed similaire.

L'idee c'est de monter Hybride Physical/Chaos, et de jouer la dessus. Lightbane Raiment converti 1/3 des degats physical en Chaos, donc Blade Vortex fera Physical/Chaos. Le block (~50-60%) et l'armure pour pas me faire trop trop mal avec tout le monde autour. Le block va etre en synergie avec Reckoning (curse on hit) et Lightbane Raiment (Desecrated Ground).
Plein de CWDT (leur niveau sera a determiner en fonction des skills; j'ai repris ma base de Molten Shell lvl 16/CWDT lvl 12 pour reference). Tout le reste ce sont des skills Phys/Chaos (ouais, toutes les nouvelles skills, elles ont l'air cool).

J'ai fait une premiere passe sur ce que je verrai bien en skills/matos.


Bon bien sur, tout ca est encore bien theorique. Mais je suis convaincu du potentiel.

https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...CGswkz0TbiLA==
Pour l'arbre, sur base de l'arbre courant (qui va bien entendu changer avec la 2.1, mais ca donne une direction). Certains slots de Jewels pourront etre remplaces par de l'endurance charge si besoin. On a notre souplesse, on est pas des moutons a penser que ce passive tree est grave dans le marbre.

----------


## Ravine

Ah si, je savais bien que j'oubliais un truc. Faut caler un Tempest Shield dans le tas. Voila.
(ca doit pouvoir se caler sur un Unset Ring; j'avais ca sur HerostratosCele, en mettant Flammability sur un ring).
(Sinon un Ming's Heart ca devrait se caler dans le build aussi, sauf si ca pique trop en Life).

----------


## Zephy

https://www.pathofexile.com/ascendancy  ::wub::

----------


## Kamikaze

Holy Shit. Je vais me remettre au jeu direct, beau taff

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Oh putaing c'est trop cool.

Donc y'aura le skilltree + une ascendancy au choix parmi trois pour chaque classe. Le bordel pour l'équilibrage, ça me parait impossible.

Mais bon, plus y'en a plus c'est bon !

----------


## Zephy

::rolleyes:: Toutes les classes vont être pétées ::rolleyes::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ca fera du bien au ranger, rien que le fortify gratos...

----------


## huge

Y a des trucs de malade :

- Gladiator : 100% of block chance applied to spells
- Juggernaut : 100% increased stun threshold + Armour received from body armour is doubled / +8% IAS + 1000 acc rating : Resolute Technique en mieux  ::P:  / Les 2 keystones sur les Endurance Charge  ::wub:: 
- Deadeye : +1 Chain / +1 additional projectile / proj crit chance inc by arrow pierce chance / +10% IAS + +30% proj speed + +30% proj dmg  ::o: 
- Shadow : +100% More Crit Chance against enemies on Full Life
- Slayer : Splash dmg + +15% inc Radius AoE 

Le nouvel arc unique avec des ballistes supplémentaires  ::rolleyes:: 

Une nouvelle claw unique : http://imgur.com/oxJlF67

----------


## Mikh4il

Je suis trop hype,

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Ça donnerai presque envie de s'y remettre.  ::ninja::  Ils sont étonnants quand même, plein de ressources les ptis gars de GGG.

----------


## Drup

L'enchantement du casque: https://www.pathofexile.com/ascendancy/enchantments o_o

----------


## CaMarchePas

Fap Of Exile, la 2.0 n'était que le début \o/

----------


## Bathory

Bordel, j'ai rarement vu un tel suivi.
Ils sont beaux ces petits gars.

----------


## Ravine

Ce qui me fait le plus plaisir, c'est que c'est une alternative au mapping en end game, et ca, ca fait plaisir.
(ca et le fait que ca debloque/specialise pas mal de builds, c'est cool)
(j'attends de voir un Marauder Shaman avec des trucs orientes spellcasting - quoique Juggernaut est pas mal du tout comme tank/damage)

Un album recap de toutes les Ascendancy dispo, sans avoir a aller voir sur IGN ou Yahoo https://imgur.com/a/wzWFm

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Ya pas à dire... ça va envoyer du poney !  :Cigare:

----------


## Ravine

Ah bah voila, ca rejoint ce que je pensais, et c'est de la bouche meme des designers 
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...allacy/cx7u7pg
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile..._class/cx7on67

----------


## Dirian

*bave en se roulant par terre*

----------


## earnil

:Vibre:

----------


## Rhalph

Moi je suis moyennement convaincu. Je sens qu'il sera extrêmement difficile d'acquérir les 6 skill points pour les bonus des Ascendancies, et que donc ça va juste comme d'hab creuser le fossé entre les joueurs qui y jouent 10 heures par jour et ceux qui peuvent pas y consacrer autant de temps.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Moi je suis moyennement convaincu. Je sens qu'il sera extrêmement difficile d'acquérir les 6 skill points pour les bonus des Ascendancies, et que donc ça va juste comme d'hab creuser le fossé entre les joueurs qui y jouent 10 heures par jour et ceux qui peuvent pas y consacrer autant de temps.


Si c'est 2 points par mode de difficulté, t'en as déjà 4 qui devraient être très accessibles... et les 2 du merciless dépendront de ton build surtout, et du niveau de la zone.

Ce qui va creuser plus l'écart, c'est la possibilité de crafter un item utile/puissant : tout comme les items spécifiques des masters ou des warbands, tu ne récupères qu'un item à la fois, il faut déjà que la base soit intéressante / utile (genre des bottes en ES quand t'es spé Armure et pas besoin de slot bleu... pas top...) qu'en plus dans le cas de cette extension que le bonus soit celui désiré (affecte une compétence que tu utilises). Selon la façon dont sont distribués les items ça peut être tendu (ilvl de l'item + un par jour ou un par quête ou répétable ?).
Après ça tu dois regal ou augment + regal l'item en espérant avoir les bons mods puis exalt ou multy craft (qui coute aussi des exalts) et en ligue temporaire tu n'as plus d'eternal orbs donc au mieux tu ne peux qu'utiliser les crafts de master lvl8 (donc farmer les masters) pour figer les prefixes ou suffixes et retenter ta chance. 

A l'inverse même si que 4 des 6 points ne soient accessibles, ça te fait 4 points pour booster assez violemment tes dégâts ou ta défense... Fortify en permanence ou l'armure de torse qui compte double, ça peut faire un sacré boost de défense... Et des boosts pareils facilement accessibles et qui ne sont pas au détriment d'une partie du stuff ou de points de passif, ça ne fait que rendre la vie plus facile.

Je n'ai pas vu par contre s'il a été dit si on pouvait respect ces points et comment. Je suppose qu'on pourra au moins respect les points, la sous classe éventuellement, mais à confirmer.

----------


## Ravine

J'ai lu sur Reddit que tu pouvais respec a 1 point d'ascendance pour 5 points de respec. Confirme par Chris. Il sera possible de changer d'ascendance, mais les modalites ne sont pas connues.

----------


## Mad-T

> Ce qui va creuser plus l'écart, c'est la possibilité de crafter un item utile/puissant : tout comme les items spécifiques des masters ou des warbands, tu ne récupères qu'un item à la fois, il faut déjà que la base soit intéressante / utile (genre des bottes en ES quand t'es spé Armure et pas besoin de slot bleu... pas top...) qu'en plus dans le cas de cette extension que le bonus soit celui désiré (affecte une compétence que tu utilises). Selon la façon dont sont distribués les items ça peut être tendu (ilvl de l'item + un par jour ou un par quête ou répétable ?).


Hmmm, vu que sur le fofo on voit des rainbowstrides avec prefix 'ascendentontruc' je pense que c'est toi qui choisit l'item...
(Sinon, d'accord pour ce qui est de creuser l'écart notamment en début de league)

----------


## Keta

> Moi je suis moyennement convaincu. Je sens qu'il sera extrêmement difficile d'acquérir les 6 skill points pour les bonus des Ascendancies, et que donc ça va juste comme d'hab creuser le fossé entre les joueurs qui y jouent 10 heures par jour et ceux qui peuvent pas y consacrer autant de temps.


En meme temps c'est logique que si tu joues moins t'es moins de chose que quelqu'un qui joue toute la journée, surtout sur un jeu basé sur les loots et le farming ....

Mais concernant les skill point du nouvelle arbre jpense pas que ce soit vraiment dure à avoir, tu les auras probablement pas au lvl60, mais à mon avis ca sera quand meme assé simpel à avoir.

----------


## Mad-T

> En meme temps c'est logique que si tu joues moins t'es moins de chose que quelqu'un qui joue toute la journée, surtout sur un jeu basé sur les loots et le farming ....
> 
> Mais concernant les skill point du nouvelle arbre jpense pas que ce soit vraiment dure à avoir, tu les auras probablement pas au lvl60, mais à mon avis ca sera quand meme assé simpel à avoir.


Simple, mais couteux en temps. A  chaque niveau de difficulté il faut :
- Trouver et Débloquer les 6 traps (prérequis pour ouvrir le labyrinthe)
- Faire le labyrinthe (réussir ^^) et le refaire 

Fois trois  = Quelques heures de jeu  ::):

----------


## Ravine

Bon bah moi j'ai mon build de pret, y'a plus qu'a attendre

...

...

On est le 11 deja? Non? Hmm.

----------


## hein

Par contre un truc ou j'ai un doute : les classes ascendency peuvent etre vue comme des sous classes c'est ca ? et on ne peut attribuer des points que sur une seul classe ascendency ?

----------


## neophus

A voir, moi j'aimerai juste que l'on puisse construire un build comme on l'entend sans avoir à suivre des build prefait, à haut niveau ça pardonne pas et du coup je trouve que le fait de donner autant de possibilités dans l'arbre n'a pas d'interêt.

----------


## Ravine

Tu peux developper? Je ne vois pas ce que tu entends par la.  ::huh:: 

(Sinon je vais faire un Duelist Caster pour Ascendancy l'annee prochaine. Who's with me?)

----------


## Zephy

> A voir, moi j'aimerai juste que l'on puisse construire un build comme on l'entend sans avoir à suivre des build prefait, à haut niveau ça pardonne pas et du coup je trouve que le fait de donner autant de possibilités dans l'arbre n'a pas d'interêt.


Rien ne t'empeche d'en faire des variantes de builds , tu prends un build posté sur le forum du jeu , après tu le fais à ta sauce , j'ai toujours fait comme ça et ça marche tout aussi bien voir même mieux  parfois  :;):

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Non mais faut pas chercher... c'est juste la réflexion de quelqu'un qui veut avoir accès à toutes la richesse d'un jeu sans s'y investir. Si c'est pour pouvoir accéder au end-game avec n'importe quel build yolo style, tu t'ai trompé de jeu mon ami. Ou alors, tu te sors les doigts et tu réalise toi-même un build qui peut tenir le end-game.

----------


## Zephy

> Non mais faut pas chercher... c'est juste la réflexion de quelqu'un qui veut avoir accès à toutes la richesse d'un jeu sans s'y investir. Si c'est pour pouvoir accéder au end-game avec n'importe quel build yolo style, tu t'ai trompé de jeu mon ami. Ou alors, tu te sors les doigts et tu réalise toi-même un build qui peut tenir le end-game.



Ou aller sur Diablo 3  ::P: 

Sur une Coves toute blanche , vive le Random !  ::XD::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Mais.  ::O:

----------


## neophus

> Non mais faut pas chercher... c'est juste la réflexion de quelqu'un qui veut avoir accès à toutes la richesse d'un jeu sans s'y investir. Si c'est pour pouvoir accéder au end-game avec n'importe quel build yolo style, tu t'ai trompé de jeu mon ami. Ou alors, tu te sors les doigts et tu réalise toi-même un build qui peut tenir le end-game.


Ca n'a complètement rien à voir, ce que je souligne c'est juste que par soit même selon sa manière de voir les choses c'est assez compliqué et j'estime que mon build est quand même un minimum pensé, rien à voir avec l'envie d'avoit tout en faisant n'importe quoi.

----------


## Ravine

Je ne vois toujours pas ce que tu veux dire du coup



> ...donner autant de possibilités dans l'arbre n'a pas d'interêt.





> Ca n'a complètement rien à voir, ce que je souligne c'est juste que par soit même selon sa manière de voir les choses c'est assez compliqué et j'estime que mon build est quand même un minimum pensé, rien à voir avec l'envie d'avoit tout en faisant n'importe quoi.


Alors, autant de possibilite, pas d'interet, oui et non (surtout non).

Ils ont un certain nombre de mecaniques foncierement differentes (5 types de dommages differents, des elemental status, crit/non crit, 2 defenses et demi (armour, eva; block), 2 pools d'HP differents, 2 facons de payer les skills (blood/mana), les triggers gems, etc etc.
Pour donner une raison d'etre a chaque classe (ce qui se renforce encore plus avec les Ascendency), ils doivent repartir ca sur l'arbre. Ca rend certaines orientation plus difficiles, mais pas impossible (un Marauder Iron Grip Poison Arrow par exemple). Pour renforcer la "saveur" de chaque classe, ils ajoutent des couts pour atteindre certains clusters (== "ils rendent le chemin plus long").
Mais tout ca sans forcement empecher les gens d'atteindre certaines zones.

Apres, la viabilite des builds, comme dans tous ARPG, c'est par l'experience que ca vient, par ta connaissance des mecaniques de jeu et du metagame. Meme dans un jeu comme D3, avec des autoroutes balises avec des lumieres tres tres fortes, un debutant ne va pas faire un build "optimal". Il va faire un truc degueu a base de jaunes ou de legendaires underleveled, prendre des passifs qui n'ont a voir qu'avec leur ressenti du moment, et des sets de skills jolis mais sans synergie.

Le principe du build, et de le construire, c'est savoir anticiper, utiliser tous les outils a ta disposition, tes connaissances et ton experience pour partir dans une direction et raffiner petit a petit. Et PoE est fantastique de ce point de vue la.
(et d3 est chiant comme une branche morte)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Ca n'a complètement rien à voir, ce que je souligne c'est juste que par soit même selon sa manière de voir les choses c'est assez compliqué et j'estime que mon build est quand même un minimum pensé, rien à voir avec l'envie d'avoit tout en faisant n'importe quoi.


Ben alors, je comprend pas le sens de ta réflexion... Il est où le soucis sur les Ascendancies ? Si le jeu gagne en complexité, ça ne va pas trop t'impacter car le niveau de complexité actuel est déjà largement suffisant pour toi. Par contre, ça intéresse clairement ceux qui ont déjà une bonne appréhension de sa complexité actuelle et qui seront content d'avoir un autre élément à ajouter dans leur build.
La complexité de PoE est justement un de ces points d'intérêt. GGG travail entre autres dans ce sens et c'est très bien. C'est sur ce créneau hardcore que s'est construit la notoriété de PoE et c'est ce qui le différencie de la concurrence.

----------


## chowie

Je comprends pas trop non plus ta réflexion neophus.
D'un côté tu dis que tu aimerais bien être libre de partir dans une direction ou une autre, et d'un autre tu a l'air de critiquer négativement que le jeu parte dans tous les sens sur les choix possible.
Or pour moi, je le comprend justement comme un gros avantage que le jeu soit aussi touffu. Ça permet de faire beaucoup plus un build souhaité et travaillé par soit même non  ::huh:: .

----------


## Mad-T

> (Sinon je vais faire un Duelist Caster pour Ascendancy l'annee prochaine. Who's with me?)


+ 1
Hypra imba build incoming  ::):

----------


## Ravine

> + 1
> Hypra imba build incoming


High five!

Je vais le tester en Marauder pendant la league Talisman, et je ferai les ajustements pour Ascendancy.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Houlà mais je passais innocemment voir ce qu’il y avait de nouveau et je me prends le trailer d’Ascendancy dans les dents !

C’est horrible comme ça semble bien foutu !
Les enchantements ! Les classes spécifiques ! wAaaargl  :OO: 

Mon pauvre temps libre…

----------


## Ravine

J'ai fini quelques ajustements ce matin sur le build que je monterai pendant la 2.1

A la fin il y'a un lien vers les arbres Marauder et Duelist (et donc non, je ne plaisantais pas en parlant du Duelist Spellcaster). Pour ascendancy, l'arbre Gladiator sera une excellente alternative defensive, et malgre le fait qu'on ne sache encore rien et que ce n'est que du theorycrafting, je trouvais l'idee marrante, donc fuck it :D

https://notehub.org/wvqr4

PS: inb4 "ouais mais RF", j'aime pas RF. Et j'aime mes builds comme mes bieres: frais et cheap.

----------


## Ravine

Une autre video de Ascendancy avec un mec qui parle beaucoup (et qui dit beta, alors qu'il n'y aura pas de beta) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmTzj7yNaG4 ; mais on voit une armure plutot jolie, du coup je me demande si ca existe deja in game, ou si c'est un sneakpeek de future MTX. Quelqu'un saurait?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Aucune idée pour le skin.

Sinon j'ai retesté car j'avais un gros doute : pour la shrine perfection faut être A POIL un point c'est tout. Les items déjà Q20 peuvent reprendre la shrine et donc rien ne se passe, ce qui est un peu con.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Pour la skin, c'est l'armure du Grand Master Pack avec les bottes du Journeyman Pack :




Sinon pour l'histoire du Q20, je peux dire que ça vient juste de changer ! Avant ça marchait car j'en ai fait un paquet de gems Q20 avec tout mon stuff Q20... mais ce matin ça n'a pas marché...
Ils ont du faire la modification il y a pas très longtemps vu que j'ai pu faire 2 PA Q20 ce WE avec tous mon stuff.

Sinon, pour info, je connais l'effet du darkshrine avec le message "Leave no stone unturned" quand l'affixe +% max life est sélectionné sur un jewel : drop d'une gem Q20 à partir d'un item destructible (j'ai eu une Blind...).

Et dans la continuité des pops de box uniques grâce au Darkshrines, j'ai eu 3 fois la box de Perandus hier soir !  ::P:  Mais ça ne m'a looter rien de bon...  ::|:

----------


## Ravine

Je crois bien que c'est la 2eme ou 3eme fois que ca m'arrive ce "Hey elle claque cette armure", "ouais c'est la Grand Master, elle est plus dispo".
C'est pas toi qui l'a d'ailleurs, Styx?


(Sinon personne pour se moquer de mon theorybuild Blade Vortex poste plus haut? http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/97...=1#post9472880 )

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Je crois bien que c'est la 2eme ou 3eme fois que ca m'arrive ce "Hey elle claque cette armure", "ouais c'est la Grand Master, elle est plus dispo".
> C'est pas toi qui l'a d'ailleurs, Styx?


Même si je suis un des canards qui a mis le plus de brouzoufs dans PoE, ma bourse ne me permet pas de prendre les packs les plus chers... pour Forsaken Masters, j'ai pris le Master Pack et c'est déjà pas mal !  ::siffle:: 

Je regarderais ton build plus en détail plus tard.  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Le seul point un peu discutable et sur lequel je n'arrive pas a me decider c'est Bladefall dans le CWDT.

Je compte sur Warlord's Mark pour que les degats de l'AoE du Bladefall en IronWill fournissent assez de leech. Le spell a le damage range Physical d'un Arctic Breath lvl 2, donc je table sur un damage range assez eleve mid-level (CWDT 10 + Bladefall 13, ou CWDT 12 + Bladefall 15; je penche plutot pour la premiere combinaison).

A noter que si j'ai pas la flemme de reinstaller mon PC, je peux deja essayer de le monter a moitie avec EK a la place de Blade Vortex pour avoir une idee de ce que ca donne.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Torture map un peu violente, je décide de vider la map de zana étant à 95% avant de faire le boss (laser bitch).

Trouver les lonestones, 1 seul portail, sea witchs & beyond, museum.

Premier groupe de pieuvre butées : abaxoth, rip, kthxbye.

Du coup je vais voir le boss de torture map, je bute le groupe d'élementaire de sang bleus, j'ai pas regardé leur mod blood line, Voidspawn of Abaxoth, Abaxoth pop, rip...

...

...

...

...

...

----------


## neophus

> Ben alors, je comprend pas le sens de ta réflexion... Il est où le soucis sur les Ascendancies ? Si le jeu gagne en complexité, ça ne va pas trop t'impacter car le niveau de complexité actuel est déjà largement suffisant pour toi. Par contre, ça intéresse clairement ceux qui ont déjà une bonne appréhension de sa complexité actuelle et qui seront content d'avoir un autre élément à ajouter dans leur build.
> La complexité de PoE est justement un de ces points d'intérêt. GGG travail entre autres dans ce sens et c'est très bien. C'est sur ce créneau hardcore que s'est construit la notoriété de PoE et c'est ce qui le différencie de la concurrence.





> Je comprends pas trop non plus ta réflexion neophus.
> D'un côté tu dis que tu aimerais bien être libre de partir dans une direction ou une autre, et d'un autre tu a l'air de critiquer négativement que le jeu parte dans tous les sens sur les choix possible.
> Or pour moi, je le comprend justement comme un gros avantage que le jeu soit aussi touffu. Ça permet de faire beaucoup plus un build souhaité et travaillé par soit même non .


Oui désolé j'ai du mal m'exprimé, ce que je voulais dire c'est que oui le vaste choix est une très bonne chose la n'est pas le problème me concernant, juste que donner autant de choix possibles mais au final devoir suivre des build préfaits (j'entends par là conseils, regarder sur le net pour être optimum etc) casse un peu l'idée de justement avoir beaucoup de choix, car en partant un peu selon ses envies et ce que l'on pense être le meilleur on se fait éclater au bout d'un moment, donc le vaste choix est moins intéressant (sans parler de ascendancies car oui il y a un bon suivit je suis d'accord et c'est tant mieux)

Me concernant bien que mon build me semble pas trop mal selon moi lors de l'acte 4 je me fait juste éclater rapidement ce qui m'a un peu dégouté (même s'il faut de la difficulté je suis d'accord) et lorsque l'on m'a dit de suivre tel ou tel build sur le net ben personnellement aimant bien faire comme bon me semble et étant la manière dont j'aime jouer ça ne m'a pas tenté de suivre ça pour avoir quelque chose le mieux pensé possible, j'aime faire par moi même (de + je suis passé sur des titan quest, torchlight, sacred 2 et autre et le faire à ma sauce a toujours bien marché)

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Tu te fais éclater en normal ou merciless? 

Le truc c'est que tu parles de TQ, torchlight, et sacred. Le genre de H&S où oui, le faire à ta sauce ça fonctionne. Ici, suffit de voir ravine faire de l'excel de comptable pour voir qu'un build fonctionnel doit être pensé avant même de commencer le perso. Le soucis de PoE, c'est sa richesse, aussi bien pour les passifs que pour le stuff. Certains uniques modifient en profondeur la façon de jouer ton perso, et donne une réelle plus value au jeu. Après, il faut les connaitre, lire le wiki pour en savoir plus, ce qui peut être fastidieux à la longue. D’où l’intérêt de commencer comme un newbie en suivant un build pour begginers cheap, et s'amuser dès le départ.

----------


## Ravine

Si tu te fais dechirer c'est que tu ne butes pas tes adversaires assez vite/d'assez loin. Du coup, tu dois manquer de tank (d'abord, parce qu'il faut arriver a distance de butage, et ne pas crever en chemin), et apres, tu dois manquer de DPS.

Pour le "tank" c'est facile: soit tu te fais toucher, et tu encaisses (armour mitigation, block, HP ou ES, regen), soit tu ne te fais pas toucher, et quand tu te fais toucher, parfois, tu encaisses (Evasion/max Block, HP, ES), soit tu ne te fais pas toucher, et quand ca arrive... non, normalement ca n'arrive pas (Acrobatics, serrage de fesses, HP).
Pour le DPS, les AoE/multicibles sont souvent a privilegier, avec eventuellement un single target contre un boss.  Un gros truc, qui synergise avec ton orientation, ton matos

----------


## CaMarchePas

En plus les sous classes, de ce qui nous a été montré et dis, bah en fait c'est exactement une aide pour se faire un build à la main plutôt qu'une difficulté supplémentaire... 

T'as 3 spécialités par classes (et une seule pour la scion) qui peuvent booster énorémement un aspect offensif ou défensif ou un peu des deux... Si ton build est un peu trop fragile, hop tu prends une spéc qui te permet de mieux tenir, quitte à respect après. Même si ça coute plus cher point par point à respect, c'est 6 points au max à reprendre, et pour des bonus conséquents, alors que l'arbre tu as souvent plus de points à respect, et t'es limité (ou coût augmenté) par le cheminement de l'arbre et les caracs sur le trajet... 

Sur poe t'as pas besoin de guide pour faire un perso viable pour 95% du contenu. Faut juste pas le comparer à TQ/D2/Sacred/TL... Ici tout ajout au jeu augmente les possibilités, tu vois ça comme une complexité, je vois ça comme une possibilité de faire autre chose de personnel ou plus de possibilités pour résoudre un problème. Les bons guides justement apportent très peu en terme d'arbre à suivre, mais informe beaucoup sur ce qu'il faut savoir à propos de telle ou telle compétence, des synergies, des items intéressants et de ce que tu peux ou pas faire avec ce genre de build (atziri, uber atziri, quels bonus de maps...). 

En plus si tu n'as de problème qu'arrivé acte 4 merciless, bah c'est normal c'est fait pour être plus dur que les premières maps, avec un perso déjà bien monté et un minimum équipé. Si c'est dans les modes précédents, c'est juste l'apprentissage.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Oui désolé j'ai du mal m'exprimé, ce que je voulais dire c'est que oui le vaste choix est une très bonne chose la n'est pas le problème me concernant, juste que donner autant de choix possibles mais au final devoir suivre des build préfaits (j'entends par là conseils, regarder sur le net pour être optimum etc) casse un peu l'idée de justement avoir beaucoup de choix, car en partant un peu selon ses envies et ce que l'on pense être le meilleur on se fait éclater au bout d'un moment, donc le vaste choix est moins intéressant (sans parler de ascendancies car oui il y a un bon suivit je suis d'accord et c'est tant mieux)
> 
> Me concernant bien que mon build me semble pas trop mal selon moi lors de l'acte 4 je me fait juste éclater rapidement ce qui m'a un peu dégouté (même s'il faut de la difficulté je suis d'accord) et lorsque l'on m'a dit de suivre tel ou tel build sur le net ben personnellement aimant bien faire comme bon me semble et étant la manière dont j'aime jouer ça ne m'a pas tenté de suivre ça pour avoir quelque chose le mieux pensé possible, j'aime faire par moi même (de + je suis passé sur des titan quest, torchlight, sacred 2 et autre et le faire à ma sauce a toujours bien marché)


Pour info, t'as fait combien de persos et jusqu'à quel niveau de personnage / difficulté es-tu allé ? C'est histoire de pouvoir jauger ton expérience car dans PoE, je considère qu'il faut avoir justement pas mal d'expérience pour commencer à se débrouiller tout seul. Et si tu veux y arriver tout seul par toi-même sans build suivi (ce qui est tout à ton honneur), il te faudra potentiellement encore plus de temps.

----------


## Ravine

Personne n'a pris 5 minutes pour lire ma belle page en anglais, toute mise en page en markdown qui claque et tout? (oui, je suis excite comme une puce: d'ailleurs voila le countdown: http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown...ve&csz=1&swk=1 )

Sinon ici, tout le monde s'excite sur les Duelist Spellcasters, ce qui me rassure: je ne suis pas (completement) deb'. https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...s_for_casters/

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Personne n'a pris 5 minutes pour lire ma belle page en anglais, toute mise en page en markdown qui claque et tout? (oui, je suis excite comme une puce)
> 
> Sinon ici, tout le monde s'excite sur les Duelist Spellcasters, ce qui me rassure: je ne suis pas (completement) deb'. https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...s_for_casters/


Si si j'ai lu en entier ! J'allais justement te répondre...

Le point qui me pose le plus de question c'est que ta skill principale n'est pas de base prévu sur le torse avec une base de 6L... Le 4L sur le Doon c'est cool pour le leveling mais dans une optique de fin de build, j'aurais plutôt pensé au moins à une config 5L sur le torse pour Blade Vortex.

Je le vois comme ça : Blade Vortex - Spell Echo - Iron Will - Faster Casting - Increase AoE - Controlled Destruction

Sinon sur l'arbre, je trouve dommage de ne pas prendre le gros node d'AoE dans la zone Templar sachant que c'est à 2 points de distance...

Pour le reste, comme tu le dit, il faut voir pour l'intérêt de Blade Fall mais dans ce cas, on pourrait le mettre sur le Doon pour le 4L...

----------


## Ravine

J'y ai reflechi, et j'avoue que j'aime la flexibilite de ne pas avoir a vouloir absolument roller un 5/6L, et ca me donne plus de choix en CWDT a cote. Il faut garder en tete que le Iron Will du Doon est un level 30, donc un confortable 58% increased spell damage (a comparer a un 48% d'un Iron Will 20/Q20). Disons que je garde en tete que je jouais un Flame Surge plus que satisfaisant dans la league precedente.

Et je prevois que tout ca soit supporte par 3 CWDT de relativement haut niveau, avec Contagion, Essence Drain et Bladefall, qui souffriront seulement de 25/30% Less Damage, eux meme supportes par IW.
Pour l'esquive du Node AoE, j'avoue que j'attends de voir comment se comportent les sorts a Duration (quasi tout mon pool de skills en fait, si tu regardes). Il sera tout a fait envisageable de sacrifier le Increased Duration a l'ouest du Scion (et gagner quelque chose comme 5-7 pts de memoire), pour aller chercher ce node AoE. Bonne remarque, je l'avais perdu de vue. 

C'est tres discutable, j'en conviens.

Encore une fois, on est loin d'un truc mega optimal minimaxe de ouf (ca se saurait si c'etait mon domaine  :^_^:  ).

L'inspiration m'est venue parce que j'ai fini de mater Kill la Kill recemment, et que l'un des personnages defonce d'autant plus qu'il se prend des mandales: http://kill-la-kill.wikia.com/wiki/Ira_Gamag%C5%8Dri . C'etait l'idee derriere ce setup  ::):

----------


## Ravine

un truc dans ce gout la donc
https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...CGswkz0TbiLA== 

Drop de la section regen/duration a gauche de Scion, et prise des 2 nodes AoE en Templar

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

C'est excellent Kill la Kill ! Et effectivement je vois bien ce perso qui m'a bien fait marrer ! (toujours à la recherche du build Epine ?  ::trollface:: )

Sinon pour en revenir à ton build, le problème sur le 5L/6L c'est que cela dépend aussi surtout de la puissance intrinsèque de ta main-skill. Dans le cas d'Incinerate ou Flame Surge, la skill est déjà assez violente de base. Je peux le dire car je joue un build spé Ice Nova qui pourtant switch sur Flame Surge pour les boss car le DPS sur mon perso est hallucinant... je passe de 58 K DPS sur Ice Nova à + de 150 K sur Flame Surge !

Je pense aussi 5L/6L car le gros point noir du build c'est le fait qu'on a presque pas de bonus "Faster Casting" sur l'arbre et que le nombre de stack de la skill qu'on peut accumuler et la vitesse à laquelle on peut avoir un nombre important de stack va être déterminant pour la puissance globale du build. (ça me fait d'ailleurs penser à cette même problématique sur les build SRS où la vitesse de cast est quand même assez importante) Et pouvoir par la suite profiter d'Increase AoE et Controlled Destruction en même temps ça sera vraiment super confort pour faire un nettoyage large !

D'ailleurs, je pense aussi qu'il peut être très intéressant de mettre Warlord's Mark avec Blasphemy pour être sur d'avoir toujours du leech sur les ennemis qui seront aussi dans l'aire d'effet de Blade Vortex (et environ 12% de vie réservé c'est pas trop la mort non plus -> j'ai déjà testé et ça peut passer).

Et pour finir, un autre départ possible pour ton build avec plus de régèn et surtout de chance de block (+ 4%) à partir de la Scion : https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...mVDPesry_MwYI=

----------


## neophus

> Tu te fais éclater en normal ou merciless? 
> 
> Le truc c'est que tu parles de TQ, torchlight, et sacred. Le genre de H&S où oui, le faire à ta sauce ça fonctionne. Ici, suffit de voir ravine faire de l'excel de comptable pour voir qu'un build fonctionnel doit être pensé avant même de commencer le perso. Le soucis de PoE, c'est sa richesse, aussi bien pour les passifs que pour le stuff. Certains uniques modifient en profondeur la façon de jouer ton perso, et donne une réelle plus value au jeu. Après, il faut les connaitre, lire le wiki pour en savoir plus, ce qui peut être fastidieux à la longue. D’où l’intérêt de commencer comme un newbie en suivant un build pour begginers cheap, et s'amuser dès le départ.







> Si tu te fais dechirer c'est que tu ne butes pas tes adversaires assez vite/d'assez loin. Du coup, tu dois manquer de tank (d'abord, parce qu'il faut arriver a distance de butage, et ne pas crever en chemin), et apres, tu dois manquer de DPS.
> 
> Pour le "tank" c'est facile: soit tu te fais toucher, et tu encaisses (armour mitigation, block, HP ou ES, regen), soit tu ne te fais pas toucher, et quand tu te fais toucher, parfois, tu encaisses (Evasion/max Block, HP, ES), soit tu ne te fais pas toucher, et quand ca arrive... non, normalement ca n'arrive pas (Acrobatics, serrage de fesses, HP).
> Pour le DPS, les AoE/multicibles sont souvent a privilegier, avec eventuellement un single target contre un boss.  Un gros truc, qui synergise avec ton orientation, ton matos





> Pour info, t'as fait combien de persos et jusqu'à quel niveau de personnage / difficulté es-tu allé ? C'est histoire de pouvoir jauger ton expérience car dans PoE, je considère qu'il faut avoir justement pas mal d'expérience pour commencer à se débrouiller tout seul. Et si tu veux y arriver tout seul par toi-même sans build suivi (ce qui est tout à ton honneur), il te faudra potentiellement encore plus de temps.


Oui j'avoue que c'est aussi un style de jeu en effet peut être tout simplement que j'y adhère moins car je ne suis pas ce genre de joueur, bien que j'admet qu'il est riche sur plein de points.
J'ai fait jusque là 2-3 persos test que j'ai lancé tombé pour un guerrier (mon perso principal) qui me semblait plutôt pas trop mal avec qui je me fait éclaté en cruel sur l'acte 4, je ne suis pas si nul que ça non plus  ::):

----------


## Ravine

Vrai que je n'avais pas encore mate la Scion, mon premier jet ne passait pas vraiment pret de sa zone (passage par en bas pour le Shield block Duelist, juste recuperation du Cluster health).

Tu souleves un point interessant sur le Cast speed, c'est pour ca que j'attends la Talisman/2.1 pour pouvoir le tester plus en detail. Je pense que le manque de Cast Speed peut se recuperer sur du jewel (soit en prefix avec le Cast Speed with a Shield, soit en suffix avec le Attack & Cast Speed). Le Doon fourni a lui seul 15-18%, ce qui est toujours agreable. Et bien entendu les rings/amulette.
Aussi, j'ai un bon feeling sur le fait que le increased duration peut equilibrer un casting un peu "lent". Le tout etant de pouvoir determiner quel est le point d'equilibre: Un cast super fast qui contraint de se deplacer aussi tres rapidement, ou un cast plus lent qui se compense par une duree de vie augmentee des lames.
De plus, n'oublie pas que 30% des dommages sont convertis en Chaos, et que finalement peu de mobs sont veritablement resistants au Chaos (pour l'instant  ::):  )

Enfin, pour la reservation, j'ai deja Determination, et c'est 25%. Du coup ca passerait a 38% de reservation. J'estime que 60% de block est relativement fiable pour se permettre de le laisser en Curse on hit sans ponctionner trop sur mon pool d'HP.

Je vais checker avec attention l'arbre Scion. Bien entendu, le build est aussi pense avec Ascendancy, ou le Gladiator (duelist) fera des merveilles en block, ou meme Juggernaut (marauder) en tanking/damage avec les endurance charges. Du coup j'attends de voir ce qu'ils proposeront en Scion.


(apres la Scion est chiante quand elle cause aussi, donc je suis pas mega fan)

----------


## Ravine

J'ai check rapidement, et avec ce setup en scion c'est 4% de block en plus, un peu plus de resists naturelles et de regen, pour moins d'HP, moins d'armour, et 40 Str de moins (donc moins d'HP, et perte de 8% d'increased spell damage a matos equivalent), pour un point de passif de plus.

Et des lignes de dialogue crispantes.

L'autre point qui me parait important (et tu l'evoques d'ailleurs) c'est de voir comment Blade Vortex scale a haut niveau. Pour l'instant, on ne sait que ca http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Blade_Vortex . C'est pour ca que j'ai hate d'avoir plus d'infos dessus.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Donc la scion est une alternative tout à fait viable.  ::P: 
Après, c'est une histoire de goût.

Pour les jewels, c'est pas forcement simple d'avoir les bons rolls pour le cast speed (je suis en train d'alch des jewels à gogo en ce moment et c'est pas si facile à avoir, surtout le combo Cast Speed + CS with shield). Dans tout les cas il faudra faire des tests c'est sûr.

Concernant Warlord's Mark avec Blasphemy, j'avais pas vu que tu utilisais Determination... je pense pour le coup que c'est globalement plus important d'avoir à coup sur WM que Determination (c'est mon avis) car je pense que vu la nature de Blade Vortex, il est plus intéressant de pouvoir leech dés le départ plutôt que d'attendre qu'on te tape pour arriver à curse à cause de l'absence total de leech hors curse... Par contre, pas de soucis pour Curse on hit avec Vulnerability quand on a +1 curse.

Sinon, sur le chemin du retour du taf dans le métro, je pensais à une autre possibilité de build débile sur Blade Vortex ! Le build double Vortex : Cyclone CoC Blade Vortex (+EK ?) ! À voir comment sont gérés les tics de Blade Vortex mais ya surement moyen de faire un truc assez débile dans l'esprit !  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

C'est la premiere chose que les gens ont pense en voyant la gemme; et j'ai une aversion pour les builds Cyclone + CoC (avec sa cohorte de debiles "il te FAUT cet item sinon ton build c'est du caca, et il faut que ca soit une vagan, et tu craftes, et ensuite le bidule a 12ex est mandatory"). Je les trouve chiants. Je sais pas.

A noter que Bladefall sera plus interessant que EK si tu veux CoC Vortex, vu que c'est aussi du physical AoE, et donc du coup, synergie.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Oui j'avoue que c'est aussi un style de jeu en effet peut être tout simplement que j'y adhère moins car je ne suis pas ce genre de joueur, bien que j'admet qu'il est riche sur plein de points.
> J'ai fait jusque là 2-3 persos test que j'ai lancé tombé pour un guerrier (mon perso principal) qui me semblait plutôt pas trop mal avec qui je me fait éclaté en cruel sur l'acte 4, je ne suis pas si nul que ça non plus


Pour être franc, tu es clairement un grand débutant à PoE (de mon point de vue)... Vu la complexité et la difficulté du jeu, je peux te dire que c'est normal que tu galère à ton niveau ! Pour te rassurer, l'acte 4 en Cruel est clairement un des points les plus difficiles dans le leveling d'un perso alors encore plus quand tu débute.

Pour te donner un ordre d'idée, même en suivant des guides, il m'a fallu 4-5 perso pour commencer à voir le merciless et à débuter l'exploration des maps... et actuellement je peux sans soucis mapper avec un perso lambda que j'aurais fait un peu à vu mais après avoir monté plus de 30 persos au delà du level 60 dont le plus gros pool est entre le lvl 80 et 93... c'est un peu normal que j'y arrive !  ::P: 

Même quelqu'un comme Ravine, qui pour le coup est vraiment dans cette optique de faire ses persos lui-même, commence à avoir un sacré passif et continue à passer beaucoup de temps à la réflexion et à la création de ses futurs persos.

Pour reprendre une image, je dirais que tu es encore au pied de la montagne de l'expérience de jeu que représente PoE et qu'il est bien difficile pour toi de pouvoir juger des impacts que peut avoir un élément comme les Ascendances sur l'ensemble de celui-ci...

----------


## Ravine

(sans compter le temps passe a lire les forums officiels et les builds des autres pour pomper comme un sagouin trouver l'inspiration)

----------


## Zephy

> (sans compter le temps passe a lire les forums officiels et les builds des autres pour pomper comme un sagouin trouver l'inspiration)


Malheureusement , si il veut avoir de la connaissance , pas tellement d'options  ::(:

----------


## narakis

A partir du moment où on comprends que pour faire un bon build le premier truc à penser, c'est quels seront ses moyens de survie, je trouve que c'est plutôt simple. 

 Et sinon en débutant, je conseil fortement de prendre des nodes de résistance à la magie et ne pas hésiter non plus à prendre les nodes +30 à une stat dans l'arbre, c'est pas du tout optimisé mais c'est un gros confort et ça permet de pouvoir être beaucoups plus libre pour l'équipement. (On peux toujours respé plus tard)

 Ne pas non plus négliger les flasks, c'est très facile à craft et ça fait la différence entre la vie et la mort. En avoir une qui dégage les saignements surtout.

----------


## Ravine

Skill Development: Blade Vortex https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1484517




> The skill started as a physical object that rotated around the caster and impacted directly with enemies, but we've shifted to having the spinning weapon being representative of a 'radar'-like line that damages all enemies, making it much more reliable and improving behaviour with Area Radius bonuses. Multiple casts will mean you'll have multiple of these 'radar' lines, meaning more hits. The skill *also increases in radius as the gem is leveled,* as part of an initiative to have players not need to focus as heavily on Area of Effect passives in the tree.


w00t.
(il va marcher mon build, je vous promet)

----------


## Zephy

::rolleyes:: Ca sent le build CoC à plein nez

----------


## Thyrion

Voici le trailer  ::ninja::

----------


## Louck

Ca me fait penser au RF cette compétence, mais en plus cheap.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Voici le trailer


C'est déjà le cas avec cyclone tout simple, encore plus avec le MTX razorblade !  ::P:  D'où le nom de mon perso actuel !  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca me fait penser au RF cette compétence, mais en plus cheap.


Le truc c'est que c'est compatible avec RF, juste qu'il faut toujours le rise of the phoenix mais tu profites du bonus de spell damage du coup !  ::P:

----------


## Drup

Ca scale pas tellement sur les mêmes bonus, tout de même.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ca scale pas tellement sur les mêmes bonus, tout de même.


-scale sur AOE (+aoe range, +aoe damage, conc effect)
-scale sur spell (+spell damage, bonus de RF, int)
-scale sur force pour les deux sorts si tu joues Iron Will (et t'as de la force en masse si tu vas chercher les nodes fat life/life regen)
-vulnerability utile sur les deux sorts (boost les dégâts de degen et les dégâts physiques)
-Herald of Ash et la gemme Added fire boostent blade vortex (%physical => +extra fire) et profitent des boosts de feu que tu aurais pour RF
-Hatred affecte blade vortex => possibilité de jouer Elemental Equilibrium pour booster RF (et RF ne proc pas EE et la partie physical s'en tape du EE)
-dual curse vulnerability+flammabiliy = gros boost des deux sorts, Elemental weakness avec de la quality à la place de flammability c'est encore mieux (si hoa/added fire ou hatred)

----------


## Mad-T

Cela  scale mieux avec un binos / phys etc  ::P: 

surtout avec aegis aurora block et le bonus eva armor en low life  (duelist ascendency...)
Premier build viable en high level avec une lorica ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Cela  scale mieux avec un binos / phys etc 
> 
> surtout avec aegis aurora block et le bonus eva armor en low life  (duelist ascendency...)
> Premier build viable en high level avec une lorica ?


Heu, what ?

Faudra détailler un peu plus. Par ce que bon, tout ce qui est bonus à la dague, physical ou non, ben ça s'applique pas à blade vortex qui est un sort (donc ne profite ni des bonus de crits ni des bonus de dégâts physiques "avec des dagues" )... ou alors tu parles de coc mais c'était pas là la comparaison.

L'aegis aurora c'est pas pour tout le monde non plus en début de ligue (contrairement à phoenix qui coute que quelques chaos).

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je suis content d'être à sec, sinon j'aurais déjà acheté le pack à 440$ !

----------


## Mad-T

> Heu, what ?
> 
> Faudra détailler un peu plus. Par ce que bon, tout ce qui est bonus à la dague, physical ou non, ben ça s'applique pas à blade vortex qui est un sort (donc ne profite ni des bonus de crits ni des bonus de dégâts physiques "avec des dagues" )... ou alors tu parles de coc mais c'était pas là la comparaison.
> 
> L'aegis aurora c'est pas pour tout le monde non plus en début de ligue (contrairement à phoenix qui coute que quelques chaos).


Bon, alors, en détail, mais j'espère que cela sera nerf...

Low life, donc pool d'ES .
Duelist, donc 100% eva ET armor quand low life avec la 'spé' ascendtruc du duelist.
La node iron reflex = 100% eva après %increase eva transformé en armor
+100% armor (low life duelist)+ increase amor éventuellement dans les passifs et/ou determination (aura) ====== FLAT ARMOR DE OUF GUEUDIN
Avec Grace comme aura = 80% mini de phys réduction au level 90 (avec quelques nodes aura)

-> Aegis aurora =  2-4(Legacy standard uniquement) % ARMOR gain as ES on block
-> nodes + jewel block (+stuff si tu es riche)
-> cybill paw life on hit pour les sorts, spell dmg en fonction du block
-> whirling blade fortify 

etc, etc....

Si tu aimes le cast on crit, tu joues cyclone binos.... REGEN, dégats sur l'attaque= leech, crit multi du binos... Et pour le reste, block aegis, grace etc....)

EDITH :
Et oui j'avoue que c'est pas du build début de league, c'est juste je pense un build IMBA qui va tartiner à mort)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Je suis content d'être à sec, sinon j'aurais déjà acheté le pack à 440$ !


Ah ouais, ça déconne pas ces portails ! Et les premières gargouilles sont mignonnes dans leurs manière de se déplacer...  ::P:

----------


## Zephy

Need les portails  ::o:  , mais je garde mes sous pour mon déménagement  ::(:

----------


## Ravine

> Bon, alors, en détail, mais j'espère que cela sera nerf...
> 
> Low life, donc pool d'ES .
> Duelist, donc 100% eva ET armor quand low life avec la 'spé' ascendtruc du duelist.
> La node iron reflex = 100% eva après %increase eva transformé en armor
> +100% armor (low life duelist)+ increase amor éventuellement dans les passifs et/ou determination (aura) ====== FLAT ARMOR DE OUF GUEUDIN
> Avec Grace comme aura = 80% mini de phys réduction au level 90 (avec quelques nodes aura)
> 
> -> Aegis aurora =  2-4(Legacy standard uniquement) % ARMOR gain as ES on block
> ...


Et surtout c'est completement interchangeable avec n'importe quel sort. C'est ca que CMP voulait dire. Blade Vortex ne profite de rien si ce n'est le Cybil's Paw. BV est juste utile pour avoir un effet qui reste sur toi quand tu CoC.

La roadmap de CMP a bien plus de synergies, je pense que c'est de ca dont on parle. Scale les degats physiques/spell de base, convertir, transformer, etc.

----------


## Ravine

On est d'accord que Shield Charge et Endurance Charge on Melee Stun ca fonctionne?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Et surtout c'est completement interchangeable avec n'importe quel sort. C'est ca que CMP voulait dire. Blade Vortex ne profite de rien si ce n'est le Cybil's Paw. BV est juste utile pour avoir un effet qui reste sur toi quand tu CoC.
> 
> La roadmap de CMP a bien plus de synergies, je pense que c'est de ca dont on parle. Scale les degats physiques/spell de base, convertir, transformer, etc.


Oui voilà, la skill scale autant que le lancer de papier peint ou la pêche à la truite... 




> On est d'accord que Shield Charge et Endurance Charge on Melee Stun ca fonctionne?


Me semble que oui. C'est une compétence de corps à corps et avec un gros boost de stun donc y'a pas de raison. Ca marche avec leapslam qui est quand même limite comme melee stun et avec vengeance, je vois pas de raison pour que shield charge ne proc pas.

----------


## Mad-T

> Et surtout c'est completement interchangeable avec n'importe quel sort.


Tout à fait d'accord.




> C'est ca que CMP voulait dire. Blade Vortex ne profite de rien si ce n'est le Cybil's Paw. BV est juste utile pour avoir un effet qui reste sur toi quand tu CoC.
> 
> La roadmap de CMP a bien plus de synergies, je pense que c'est de ca dont on parle. Scale les degats physiques/spell de base, convertir, transformer, etc.


Ouep, je ne suis pas certain moi même que Blade Vortex soit utile / bien.
Je suis juste dubitatif sur le coté righteous fire qui manque de défensif à moins d'avoir bcp bcp de passifs investis. Avec l'équilibrage actuel, il FAUT tanker physique, et pas qu'un peu.

Donc entre un build RF / cast speed / défenses / regen etc... et un build binos coc cyclone ou un build self cast ultra tanky en low life avec peu de passifs investis, perso je choisirais le deuxième.
Mais c'est mon point de vue hein  ::):

----------


## narakis

Que c'est dur d'attendre le 11 décembre pour m'y remettre. J'ai une grosse envie de rejouer mais je voulais attendre la nouvelle ligue pour m'y remettre.  ::cry:: 

 J'ai tenter de me remettre a diablo 3 en attendant mais décidément ce jeu n'est pas fait pour moi.

 Ca serait cool qu'il nous file le nouvel arbre, histoire de pouvoir se préparer des builds en attendant.

 Je sais pas encore si je fais comme d'hab en me faisant un perso capable de jouer avec beaucoups de magic find en premier perso ou pas. C'est toujours fun de jouer ce type de build pour la pluie de loot mais ça limite quand même vachement le nombre de build dispo. A part les build totem/necro/pa, y'a pas grand chose.

----------


## Archaryon

Yo, les strongboxes ont été ajoutées en league normal ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Yo, les strongboxes ont été ajoutées en league normal ?


Genre, depuis plus d'un an ?

----------


## sinedb

Salutations ici.

Auriez vous un lien à faire passer sur le craft pour les noobs ?

----------


## Flibustier

> Salutations ici.
> 
> Auriez vous un lien à faire passer sur le craft pour les noobs ?


http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Path_of_Exile_Wiki

----------


## Ravine

Pas forcement completement a jour, mais toujours d'actualite Your Crafting Resource Guide https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/54003

----------


## Ravine

Ce post sur Reddit m'a rappele de bons souvenirs de Minara avant la suppression de Minion Instability de ses passifs... 
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...in_darkshrine/

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bah c'est comme les spirits normaux, sauf que là t'as toute la map !  ::P: 

Je pause un ptit peu poe avant Talisman, je fais un peu de Neverwinter Online (casse pas 3 pattes mais je fais au moins un perso). J'aime bien le mode pinata+loterie de Darkshrine mais j'ai trop d'items à sacrifier donc je passe trop de temps à chercher des shrines et comme c'est Pinata personne ne veut rien acheter ou vendre !  ::P:  Bon faudrait quand même que je vende mes surplus pour m'acheter une Kaom's Heart pour ma collec puisqu'elle passe à 2 ex...

*News du jour sur Talisman : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1486696* avec plus de détail sur le loot/"craft"/boss de talismans et quelques confirmations :
-tiers du talisman caché sur l'item 
-1 mob/map en moyenne envouté
-les bonus du mob sont en rapport avec le bonus du talisman
-tous les loots direct sont des talismans T1
-Sacrifice : forcément 5 talismans du même tiers ET au bonus inné différent = 1 talisman du tiers supérieur
-Rareté : % de chance en fonction de la rareté des talismans sacrifiés : 5 blancs = 1 blanc, 5 rares = 1 rare, 1 blanc/1 bleu/3 rares = 20/20/60%
-ilvl : l'item level du talisman obtenu est un légèrement supérieur à la moyenne des ilvl des talismans sacrifiés (et donc les mods qu'on peut avoir dépendent des ilvl des sacrifiés)
-5 T1 = T2 ; 5 T2 = T3 ; 5 T3 = portail vers Rigwald the Wolven King qui va looter un talisman T4 en suivant les mêmes règles que les sacrifices précédents (rareté/ilvl)
-talisman T4 = DEUX MODS INNÉS SPECIFIQUES (donc un rare = 6 mods + 2 innés)


Pour le tiers affiché sur l'item, je me demande si ce n'est pas la forme du collier qui compte : T1 = un fil, T2 = un fil avec des "perles", T3 = un fil et un anneau ?

Le principe du craft/sacrifice avec des % direct et pas simplement une loterie me plait bien, même si y'a toujours une énorme part de rng sur le résultat, au moins 5 rares donneront toujours un rare et 5 t3 donneront toujours l'accès à Rigvald. 

Si tenter même pas mal de fois est accessible à tous (125 T1 pour ouvrir Rigwald), les plus gros talismans seront quand même très RNG dépendant et récompenseront les plus richers/farmeurs/chanceux : si y'a des uniques T4 ça veut dire 125 uniques T1 ou pas mal de chance pour obtenir le T4. Si y'en a pas ça reste 125 rares "pas top" à sacrifier pour tenter le bon rare T4. Et gaffe à l'ilvl. 
J'espère juste du coup que pour les challenges faut pas crafter un unique T4... :°

----------


## Ravine

Ahah merde j'etais passe a cote de ca. https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...lem_vs_atziri/
Atziri avec un Fire Golem comme main DPS. (oui)

(je realise donc que Atziri c'est trop easy, vu qu'elle a ete down par un build CI+EB https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...t_cieb_atziri/ )

----------


## CaMarchePas

Et en passant : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...1483085/page/1 Le passif d'une des ascendy classes qui empêche d'être ralenti marcherait aussi contre frozen/chill/tc (tu perds une partie de ton bonus de vitesse mais jamais tu n'iras moins vite que la base) du coup ça rendrait les griffes uniques débiles +100% physical damage while frozen "utiles".

----------


## CaMarchePas

Marrant l'atziri à coup de golem. Après y'en a-t-ils qui vont encore me dire que c'est le plus gros bosse du jeu ?  ::trollface:: 

D'autres infos sur Talisman filtrées du topic officiel (merci le GGG tracker) : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...unt-type/staff
-le niveau du mob invoqué dépend de la valeur la plus élevée entre le niveau de la zone et le niveau du talisman créé (du coup on invoquerait un Rigwald level 80 en normal avec des talismans 80 ?)
-les boss uniques (et donc je suppose les rogues, warbands, boss invasion...) peuvent ramasser le talisman
-la rareté des talismans ne modifie pas la difficulté du mob/boss invoqué, mais l'ilvl oui
-1 talisman unique par tier et par ligue (donc 3 sc et 3 HC) et un tier possède plusieurs uniques
-les mobs envoutés par un talisman ont un bonus d'IIR (mais pas IIQ), la rareté du talisman obtenu est affectée par le bonus de rareté donné au monstre par le talisman (je comprend la phrase comme ça)
-il y a des cercles de pierre en map

----------


## Ravine

Tiens ca a deja ete fait un build Chaos Trap? (avec Desecrate/Fire Trap + Consuming Dark)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Les builds traps n'ont pas trop la côte actuellement, pas vu grand chose passer de ce côté là. L'autre problème des builds dégen aoe c'est que y'a un certain build prout prout qui fait actuellement mieux et plus simplement. :°

Bon, faut que je commence à voir mon build de curse-bot, le début est simple pareil que mon dernier flame totem converti en multy curse : toutes les nodes curse effect et fat life. A modifier pour y caser ce qu'il faut en node aura sans perdre trop de vie et préparer une alternative selon les possibilités en fat ES/low life avec l'arc multy balistes + carquois faster ES regen delay.  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

En effet (3 fois plus de dommages en DoT pour PA... Nerf!)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bon, un peu de theorycrafting/préparation de cursabot : 

*Idée de base :* support max curse par ce que c'est tellement un boost que certaines maps deviennent une blague (kikoo uber piety). Plus précisément : Temporal Chain est un must have (ralentissement global), Enfeeble est une bonne sécurité (réduction de dégâts globaux), les 3 malédictions à charge (Poacher, Assassin et Warlord) fournissent des charges en quantité tout en boostant attaque (crit chance) ET défense (life/mana leech global + life gain on hit + flask charges). 

On peut aussi considérer qu'un bon support est apprécié et que ça permet de se faire inviter dans les maps des autres gens et donc pas avoir à rager sur le loot des maps  ::P: 

*Cursabot 2.1 :* avec la 2.1 on a enfin la gemme aurify nommée Blasphemy

Premier intérêt : perma curse de zone, pas besoin de lancer de skill, juste d'être à portée (à priori grande car la portée des aura-curses est boostée par les nodes de curse et d'aura et d'aoe, mais niveau intensité des effets que par les nodes curses).

Second intérêt : 2 slots liés = une auracurse, 4 slots liés = 3 auracurses, 6 slots liés (tabula) = 5 auracurses. Avec 6 malédictions au max (1 base + 1 passif + 1 amulette corrompue + 2 anneaux Doedre's damning + bottes Windscream) il ne suffit plus que d'avoir deux items 4L pour lancer les 6 malédictions en mode aura, laissant la place à d'autres skills sur tout le reste, y compris armure de corps et arme 2H (donc 1 ou 2 six link de libre). 

*Items requis :* 
-amulette corrompue +1 curse (donc potentiellement n'importe quoi faut juste la corruption)
-2xanneaux doedre's damning en dehors du +1 curse, rien de folichon, juste 5% resist all donc 10% de pris, pas énorme. Même en corruption y'a pas grand chose de terrible pour les rendre plus utiles (cast speed, resist chaos, chance not to be frozen)
-bottes Windscream idem pas grand chose dessus, que 10% mouvement et 10-15% resist all. En corruption on peut choper +1 gem level, chaos resist, mvt speed, cannot be KB, dodge.
*
Items intéressants :*
-Alpha's Howl : pour le 8% reduced mana reserved. Le cannot be frozen se prend, le +2 aura peut servir (surtout avec les nodes d'aura), resistance au froid et un peu d'évasion. Il faut 138 de dex mais il faut déjà 100 pour TC lvl20 et 155 pour poacher's mark lvl20.
Ne coutaient plus très cher dernièrement, risque de bien remonter dans cette ligue.

-Prism Guardian : 25% reduced mana reserved mais pour les gemmes serties, gemmes qui seront aussi affectées par +2 aura et blood magic. +20-30 dex ça se prend sur ce build, +37% resist all aussi. Faut voir la quantité de vie que ça représente avec toutes les nodes/items et/ou en mode ES/low life. 
Ne coutaient plus très cher dernièrement, risque de bien remonter dans cette ligue.

-Victario's Influence : 20% reduced mana reservation pour les gemmes serties, +1 aura, generosity mais ne change rien pour les auracurses, boost de la portée des auras et de leurs effets (pas que celles serties). 
Ne coute rien, coutera sans doute un bras en 5-6L, déjà utile en 4L (3 auracurses avec reduced mana) les autres bonus affecte le reste du stuff. 

-Dying Breath : c'est un peu mon PotCG à moi... boost les auras et les curses en portée et intensité et rajoute une aura de dégâts... tout par tranche de 18% (donc 36% sur la portée des auras curses). Ne coûte rien mais je n'ai jamais réussi à le 6L (ni à le voir en 6L). Par contre là y'a plus besoin de 6L à la base donc... yabon ! 
*
-Items à venir :* 
*Singularity (Ascendancy) avec son "aura" qui ralenti les mobs alentour pour plus de sécurité, 
*Iron Commander : arc qui rajoute une baliste par tranche de 200 de dex, se couplerait bien avec la node dual totem et le carquois qui réduit de beaucoup le délais de rechargement de l'ES, mais par tranche de 200 la baliste supplémentaire, faudrait y dédier l'arbre... 

*Idée de build :*
Comme ma précédente cursabot :  commencer en dual totem (si pas trop gros nerf) et se spécialiser petit à petit puisque c'est surtout l'équipement qui prime. Les totems ont de bons dégâts, surtout boostés par les malédictions. Si trop nerfé, tester les shockwave totems qui eux peuvent profiter de Hatred et Herald of Ash (bonus dégâts %physique=>cold et fire respectivement), avec les passifs/items ces deux skills ne boufferont pas trop de mana et tant que je n'ai pas le stuff +curse, je n'ai pas rempli celle ci. Donc en théorie : viser les nodes de malédictions (intensité des effets) et d'aura (pour le reduce mana reserved), le dual totem et les nodes de vie. Éventuellement changer la vie par l'ES avec discipline et le carquois Soul Strike à voir ce qui me donne le plus gros pool (dans les deux cas j'aurais peu de bonus de vie ou d'ES sur le matos au vu des uniques requis/utilisés).
Premier jet skill tree
Moyennant certaines nodes d'aura qui peuvent sauter et des jewels à prendre. 
La conversion du build de vie vers ES est facile étant donné que les nodes de vie ne sont pas sur le trajet direct. Les nodes sous le dueliste sont pour le bonus de vie ET dex en même temps, mais pas convaincu ça peut sauter pour d'autres nodes ou jewel socket. Pour aider temporairement y'a aussi 3 nodes +30 dex à 1 point (chaque côté de la witch et en bas entre marauder et duelist.

*Autre skills/options ?* 
-Minions : selon le % de mana restant il y aurait de la place pour des auras en plus des auracurses, ça pourrait profiter à des minions, soit de nécro, mais très limités en nombre faute à la place pour l'équipement dédié, soit de ranger. J'aime toujours le combo trap+multytrap+mirror arrow, ça défend bien et ça fait même du dégâts (surtout par paquet de 9 clones), avec les curses et les auras ça pourrait dépoter. Ca oblige à utiliser un arc par contre, mais on peut faire joujou avec des balistes du coup.  ::ninja:: 

-Ice ice baby too cold : TC+assassin's mark+ice bite+elemental weakness, ça pourrait rendre des sorts comme ice spear très très efficace, au moins en défense, par contre pompes à mana...

*Coût en mana :* si https://poe.mikelat.com/ est juste, que l'arbre ne bouge pas et que je n'ai pas foiré, de base y'a 38% reduced mana reserved. 
Du coup : 25/35/50 (herald/purity/fat aura)
-a poil : 16/22/31
-conqueror efficiency (jewel quest) on considère qu'il est mis pour la suite : 15/21/30
-avec alpha's howl : 13/19/26
-dans  victario's influence : 10/14/20
-dans victario+alpha : 8/12/16
-dans prism guardian ( /!\ sur la vie) : 9/13/18
-dans prism guardian+alpha : 7/10/14

Avec Enlighten lvl3 (+alpha) :
-rien : 12/17/24  (2 curses par 4L)
-victario : 8/11/15 (4 curses)
-prism : 7/9/13 (1 curse)

Avec Enlighten lvl4 (+alpha) : 
-rien : 12/16/23 (2 curses par 4L)
-victario : 8/10/15 (4 curses)
-prism : 6/9/12 (1 curse)

Une fois que j'ai noté tout ça je me rend compte que blasphemy est intégré au site. XD

Donc bon, possibilités de 6 auracurses + auras :
-sans rien : 96%
-conqueror efficiency : 90%
-alpha's howl : 78%
-dont 4 dans victario (2-4L ou 1-5L) : 4*10+2*15 = 70%
-1 aura 50 + 4 curses dans victario (1-5L) + 2 curses : 20+4*10+2*13= 86%
-dont 4 dans victario + alpha + 2 curses : 4*8+2*13 = 58%
-1 aura 50 + 4 curses dans victario (1-5L) + alpha +2 curses : 16+4*8+2*13 = 74%
-2 auras 50 + 3 curses dans victario (1-1-4L ou 2-4L) + alpha + 3 curses : 2*16+3*8+3*13 = 95%
-2 auracurses dans Prismguardian + 4 dans victario = 18% sur la vie, 40% sur la mana
-2 auracurses dans Prismguardian + (4 curses + aura 50) dans victario = 18% sur la vie, 4*10+20 = 60% sur la mana
-2 auracurses dans Prismguardian + (2 auras 50 + 3 curses) dans victario +1 curse = 18% sur la vie, 2*20+3*10+15 = 85% sur la mana
-2 auracurse dans prismguardian + (2 auras 50 + 3 curses) dans victario + alpha + 1 curse = 14% sur la vie, 2*16+3*8+13 = 69% sur la mana

Combo de riche mais pas tant que ça : alpha, victario, prismguardian, enlighten lvl3
-prismguardian avec enlighten lvl3 + 2 auras 50% = 26% sur la vie
-victario 5L = blasphemy+enlighten+3 curses = 24% mana
-3 curses ailleurs = 36% mana
-aura 50 sur le dernier slot victario = 26% mana
=> 86% mana et 26% vie pour 6 auracurses et 3 auras 50

Et reste aussi les combos à base d'auras a 35% (purities, discipline) et la possibilité de ne mettre que certaines curses en auracurse (TC/Enfeeble/Warlords) et mettre les autres en manuel (assassins/poacher/autre, soit skill+coh+3 donc un 5L) ce qui libère de la place sur la mana pour des auras. Les heralds peuvent passer pour solo s'ils affectent mes skills (totems). 

Pleins de possibilités !  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Pour le lol :

Full blood magic + mortal conviction + alpha + victario (6 slots pas besoin de liens) + prism guardian :
-6 auracurses pas dans victario : 42%
-6 auras à 50% dans victario : 48% 
-discipline dans prism guardian : 5% (enlighten inutile)
-arctic armor dans prism guardian : 4% (enlighten inutile sauf niveau 4 pour passer à 3)

95% de vie réservée, discipline sur moi, TC/enfeeble/triple mark/curse en plus de zone en automatique, anger/hatred/wrath/determination/grace/haste sur les alliés (generosity)

Mais au premier dégât/dégen de chaos je suis mort !  :Mellow2:

----------


## chowie

T'as plus qu'a prier pour un talisman qui bouffe l'ES avant la vie. J'aime bien donner de faux espoirs  ::ninja:: .

----------


## CaMarchePas

> T'as plus qu'a prier pour un talisman qui bouffe l'ES avant la vie. J'aime bien donner de faux espoirs .


J'y crois plus à un talisman t4 +2 max curse (genre double +1 curse) qu'à un talisman qui bloque le chaos, mais sait on jamais ! :D

----------


## Mad-T

> J'y crois plus à un talisman t4 +2 max curse (genre double +1 curse) qu'à un talisman qui bloque le chaos, mais sait on jamais ! :D


Avec un deuxième implicite : 25%es oeuf corse.
mise à prix : 80 mirrors  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Avec un deuxième implicite : 25%es oeuf corse.
> mise à prix : 80 mirrors


Tu peux déjà avoir 20% ES sur les mods normaux (et craft genre 8-17% ?), alors c'est pas si imba que ça !  ::P:

----------


## Mad-T

> Tu peux déjà avoir 20% ES sur les mods normaux (et craft genre 8-17% ?), alors c'est pas si imba que ça !


Hmmm, une ammu avec 25% implicit + le chaos passe pas l'es
ET un mod 20% es en suffixe...
T'es sur ? :D

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ah mais t'es pas clair aussi !  ::P: 

Le +2 curse > all de toute façon !

----------


## CaMarchePas

Nouvelle armure (celle de Fairgrave non ?) et nouvel effet pour HoA, demain soir les nouveaux portails des premiers tiers du supporter pack :

----------


## Ravine

J'aime beaucoup, je pense que je vais craquer pour un gros pack dans pas longtemps.

Sinon je ne sais pas trop quoi jouer en lancement de league. Je pensais partir sur un Templar Dual Shock²wave (Shock² parce que Shockwave + Physical to Lightning, et shock tout le monde). En blood magic. En jupette.
Vous avez deja une idee de votre perso d'entree de league?

Et soudain, l'illumination pendant que je lisais une explication sur la conversion de dommages.
"Converted damages retains all tags"

Retains.
All.
Tags.

*tilt*
"aaah c'est pour ca que c'est si puissant en fait..."

----------


## CaMarchePas

Quels tags ?

Perso j'hésite entre :
-commencer la dual totem / cursabot puisque ça ne demande rien de spécial pour le leveling et les items peuvent se prendre progressivement (ie : attendre que les anneaux ne coûtent plus que 5-10c et pas 40+, bien que maintenant y'a une carte pour les items Doedre qui peut se tenter) puis faire un perso en HC tranquillement (une fois que j'aurais testé Rigwald en sc, pas envie de me faire défoncer)
-commencer par perso mf mais pas pour les grosses maps, juste fat loot de rare pour chaos recipe / alts et revendre en gros stack pour des exalts tout en farmant les talismans (genre cyclone double trollnër) pour équiper directement ma curseuse
-commencer par le perso kikoo que je pense sera raté de base et dont j'ai pas fait l'arbre encore, à savoir le kikoo cyclone coc lightning warp / shocknova / icenova double dague +80% crit chance inné / crit chance local / crit spell / attack speed  ::P: 
-tester un build poison genre à la dague

J'ai autant hâte pour blasphemy que pour une spécilité Ascendancy pour la witch dédié aux curses !  :Bave:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> J'aime beaucoup, je pense que je vais craquer pour un gros pack dans pas longtemps.


Le portail vert a grave la classe !  :;): 

D'ailleurs, pour ceux ont accès à l'OST d'Ascendancy, avez-vous remarqué (entendu) l'hommage à Diablo premier du nom dans l'intégralité d'un des morceaux ?  :Bave: 


Et sinon en nouveau perso de début de league... je ne sais pas trop encore mais je me laisserais bien tenter par un Ball of Lightning sachant que j'en ai encore jamais fait et que les retours de Zephy sont très bons sur ce sujet.

Et autres anecdotes de la league Darkshrine ; en utilisant une bonne part de mes Alchs sur des maps, j'ai pu me faire plaisirs hier soir ! Résultat sur la seule soirée : 3 Kaom's cache (mais pas d'armure) et 5 cartobox uniques (donc 15 maps uniques de lootées) ! C'est vraiment n'imp' cette league !  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

> Quels tags ?


-Admettons ceci
100 Phys damage [physical]
50% converted to Lightning.

-Apres conversion tu as
50 Phys damage [physical]
50 "Converted" Lightning [*physical*, lightning, elemental]

-A partir de ce moment, tu appliques tous les modifiers (increased, more, etc)
Ce thread est bien plus exhaustif: https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1292059

C'est une subtilite que j'ai toujours eu du mal a visualiser jusqu'a present, et mes tooltips etaient juste incomprehensibles: comment ca peut faire autant de Lightning damage si c'est converti? Tout simplement parce que pendant l'application des "increased" modifiers, la portion convertie est toujours consideree comme ayant son tag d'origine.

Ce qui me donne encore plus envie de monter mon build Blade Vortex of Chaos.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ah oui ok, perso je suis pas très pour appeler ça des tags par ce qu'en fait au final les dégâts sont bien de leurs type (tes dégâts de froid gèlent la cible, mais ne la brule pas pour rester basique, et ne sont pas affectés par la résistance au feu).

Mais on en avait déjà parlé y'a un moment, et me semble que le wiki est très bien détaillé (section calcul de dégât me semble). C'est ce système qui rend certains items/gemme/passifs très puissant... par exemple tu as une arme+attaque physique, tu as HoA et Hatred et Pyre. Les dégâts de hatred sont boostés d'abord par tout ce qui booste le physical puis par tout ce qui booste le froid et comme pyre converti ces dégâts ben ils reprennent les boosts des dégâts de feu. 

Y'a juste des imprécisions sur certains ordres de calcul entre les add as, converted et des bonus multiple (fire ET cold ET spell ET elemental, parfois elemental s'appliquera deux fois, parfois une seule). 

Y'a aussi un ordre de conversion qui est à sens unique : Physical → Lightning → Cold → Fire → Chaos, tu peux sauter un élément mais pas revenir en arrière (on ne devrait pas voir arriver d'item qui converti le feu en froid ou le chaos en physicial).

----------


## cailloux

Whoops ! 
Nothing is more intimidating on the battlefront than a wall of arrows

----------


## Ravine

> Ah oui ok, perso je suis pas très pour appeler ça des tags par ce qu'en fait au final les dégâts sont bien de leurs type (tes dégâts de froid gèlent la cible, mais ne la brule pas pour rester basique, et ne sont pas affectés par la résistance au feu).
> 
> Mais on en avait déjà parlé y'a un moment, et me semble que le wiki est très bien détaillé (section calcul de dégât me semble). C'est ce système qui rend certains items/gemme/passifs très puissant... par exemple tu as une arme+attaque physique, tu as HoA et Hatred et Pyre. Les dégâts de hatred sont boostés d'abord par tout ce qui booste le physical puis par tout ce qui booste le froid et comme pyre converti ces dégâts ben ils reprennent les boosts des dégâts de feu. 
> 
> Y'a juste des imprécisions sur certains ordres de calcul entre les add as, converted et des bonus multiple (fire ET cold ET spell ET elemental, parfois elemental s'appliquera deux fois, parfois une seule). 
> 
> Y'a aussi un ordre de conversion qui est à sens unique : Physical → Lightning → Cold → Fire → Chaos, tu peux sauter un élément mais pas revenir en arrière (on ne devrait pas voir arriver d'item qui converti le feu en froid ou le chaos en physicial).


C'est pour ca que cette "conservation" des tags me parle un peu plus. Ca decoupe tout le bordel en etapes distinctes, et chaque bloc de degats peut etre traite independamment:
- Added as: on ajoute toutes les additions. Ca va constituer notre pool de base.
- On converti.
- On passe tous les Inc/Red (en appliquant les increased de toutes ses sources aux degats convertis)
- On passe tous les More/Less

Je suis programmeur, le "Divide and Conquer" ca me parle ^^. Je fais plein de petit blocs et j'aggrege le tout a la fin.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Tiens je me relogguais pour quelques dailies/maps et voir pour trad pour une kaom... personne ne veut de mon stuff à revendre. Un gars propose une kaom sans prix, je lui propose mon exalt + 780 chroms (que je vendais 1 exalt sans succès) et 17 midnights (3c ici, je vendais le lot 1 exalt ou 3c pièce sans succès) et il a dit oui !

Ca me fait tout drole d'avoir cette armure, en trois ligue j'ai récupéré un bon paquet d'uniques qui me faisait rêver avant et sont toujours très bons !  (kaoms heart, shavronne, mjolner, voltaxic 6L... :° )

 :B):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

C'est joli à regarder.

----------


## Zephy

Il est clair qu'en début de League Talisman , je ferai de nouveau le build Ball of Lightning ( en 5L , ça déboite déjà du camembert  :;):  ) , c'est trés cheap comme build , en Dual dague à 1 ou 2 chaos max par dague , faut juste faire attention  au reflect , ça piquote un peu  ::O:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Le portail du pack Challenger (rang 2) :

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1487832

Les 4 effets d'arme et le portail manquant pour les supporter pack. Bon je suis sauvé, même si le premier portail est sympa, il ne remplacera pas mon steampunk, du coup j'achèterais pas maintenant ! (ptet plus tard s'il reste des sous et si je veux prendre l'armure ghostflame).

----------


## Archaryon

Yo les moches, depuis le patch d'aujourd'hui, je n'arrete pas d'avoir des freezes, voir des déconnexions intempestives, suis-je le seul ou... ?

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Han mais je n’ai jamais tapé Atziri moi… Il va trop vite ce jeu, bourdel. Quelqu’un a pensé à leur demander de ralentir le rythme ?
WTB ubiquity…
C’est sympa de voir qu’ils ont répondu positivement à l’ajout de contenu de ces packs fort maigrichons, il faut avouer. Cela dit il y a toujours les points, et certains semblent oublier que les surpporter packs ne se limitent pas aux goodies « t’as vu comme chuis beau ? ».
En tout cas, ce sera plutôt pour janvier pour moi si mon timing devient plus sympa… Ça me manque le PoE…

Fat loot à vous  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ils n'ont rien rajouté aux packs, c'est juste qu'ils n'avaient pas encore fini les effets. Ou alors tu parles par rapport aux premiers packs. Mais clairement pour celui qui veut mettre un peu de tunes dans le jeu c'est très bien ces packs : t'as des mtx pour le prix du pack ET quasi autant de points que si t'avais pas pris le pack en plus. 

Je tiens à signaler en passant que styx chiale dès que je parle de mes loots ingame, mais lui il me spam sur steam quand je suis même pas là à propos de ses loots honteux.

On dirait une des chialeuses de bloodbowl qui ne voit qu'à sens unique ! 

Je sens que je vais te faire tuer en map toi ! (genre foutre malachai simula dans l'inventaire et le porter pile quand tu seras devant le boss de ruin village sous amphets pour faire sauter toutes mes curses et aura  ::trollface::  )

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Je tiens à signaler en passant que styx chiale dès que je parle de mes loots ingame, mais lui il me spam sur steam quand je suis même pas là à propos de ses loots honteux.
> 
> On dirait une des chialeuses de bloodbowl qui ne voit qu'à sens unique ! 
> 
> Je sens que je vais te faire tuer en map toi ! (genre foutre malachai simula dans l'inventaire et le porter pile quand tu seras devant le boss de ruin village sous amphets pour faire sauter toutes mes curses et aura  )


Faut dire qu'en ce moment le RNG me l'a fait binaire... soit c'est rien... soit c'est le festival ! Alors c'est clair qu'on voit toujours les moments de creux plus fort que les moments de plein. C'est un effet psychologique classique qu'on rencontre souvent sur le route dans les embouteillages : on a plus souvent l'impression que les autres files vont plus vite que la notre alors que ce n'est pas forcément le cas. Néanmoins, désolé pour le spam sur steam... comme le moment où tu lootais c'était mon moment de creux, ça a un peu amplifié le truc...  ::'(: 

Au final, t'as eu combien de fois "Seek the Apex" ? Pour ma part, je dirais 8-9 fois au total. En tout cas, je comprend mieux pourquoi le prix de la Mortal Hope est si bas sur cette league !

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Au final, t'as eu combien de fois "Seek the Apex" ? Pour ma part, je dirais 8-9 fois au total. En tout cas, je comprend mieux pourquoi le prix de la Mortal Hope est si bas sur cette league !


Ben 4 je crois, 3 fois la première fois et une fois avant hier !  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Normalement on a le skill tree d'ici quelques heures. HYPE HYPE.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah vivement. C'est un skill tree pour Talisman ou Ascendancy ou alors chacune des deux maj aura le sien?

----------


## Ravine

Talisman

----------


## Ravine

Offline Skill Tree! https://github.com/EmmittJ/PoESkillT...ases/tag/2.2.3
Balance Change Manifesto! https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1488901

(Bon bah pas de chaos en dehors de l'arbre Shadow)

Ah et les Surgeon Flask sont legacy; le nouvel affixe Surgeon donne une chance de gagner une charge sur un critical strike. Ce n'est pas retroactif.

----------


## Louck

> Offline Skill Tree!

----------


## Kamikaze

Donc y'aura peut etre un nouveau skill tree pour Ascendancy? Ca serait bizarre, en tout cas impatient de mettre mes grosses pattes dessus§§

----------


## chowie

Poison arrow nerfé, nooooooonnnnnnon  ::P: . À voir ce que ça va donner.

Sinon, je viens de voir que searing bond donne un totem en plus sans même avoir ancestral bond. Il faut vraiment que je reprenne mon perso WTF lightning warp totem, mais maintenant avec un searing bond en plus  ::lol::

----------


## Ravine

Les Divinarius coutaient deja un bras, ca va etre encore pire avec tout ces spells AoE.  ::|: 

Et au final, ca sera donc Shadow self cast pour Blade Vortex. Ou Scion peut etre, si j'arrive a descendre en dessous de 110pts.

----------


## Dirian

Ah oui tout de meme. Là ca me donne vraiment envie de faire un build chaos damage / damage over time.

faisons un petit comparatif juste en allant chercher les nodes chaos et over time (sans optimiser l'arbre ni aller chercher de la vie ou autre)
Actuellement:
71% increased damage over time
79% increased chaos damage
15% increased physical damage

Talisman:
134% increased damage over time
240% increased chaos damage
147% increased physical damage
Gain 5% of physical damage as extra chaos damage

Y'a moyen de comprendre pourquoi poison arrow est nerf  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Il me semble que les Traps & Mines recoivent un boost non negligeable aussi, ou c'est moi qui hallucine?




> Saboteur (30% inc mine and trap damage, up from 20%)Destructive Apparatus (25% inc mine damage, 15% inc mine duration, 8% mine laying speed)Volatile Mines (30% inc mine damage up from 20%, added 5% inc radius of area skills)Expeditious Munitions (Changed to 15% inc trap damage, trap trigger radius, and trap throwing speed)Unstable Munitions (24% inc trap damage, 5% inc radius of area skills)Master Sapper (30% inc trap damage up from 24%, can set 2 addtl traps, added 10% inc trap trigger radius)High Explosives (Added 10% inc trap/mine trigger radius)Clever Construction (Added 20% inc trap/mine damage)Hasty Reconstruction (20% inc trap damage, 20% inc cooldown recovery speed for throwing traps)

----------


## Dirian

Oui, les traps sont bien boosté
Y'a des nouveaux nodes, et les nodes deja existant sont tous up  ::o: 
Vais peut etre me preparer un build trap du coup  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

J'etais deja en train d'y reflechir, a base de Bronn's Lithe + Lightning Warp - Trap - Multiple Traps, Fire Trap - Multiple Traps, et le nouveau Cold Trap (qui viendra avec la Talisman je l'espere).
A noter que le nerf de PA va peut etre rendre viable/interessant un Desecrate Trap en alternative (Deerstalker + Desecrate - Multiple Traps - Rapid Decay - Trap Damage ?) avec un Trap physical/bleeding?

...

wait.

Puncture + Trap + Multiple Traps + Rapid Decay
Desecrate + Trap  + Multiple Traps + Rapid Decay + Bloodlust.

o_o

PREUMS!

----------


## Drup

Les nodes de leech non-physique chez le duelist, c'est un buff monstrueux pour mon perso Oro. Du coup je conseille le build, il deboite très bien.

----------


## Ravine

Donc, Trap Shadow, Puncture/Poison Arrow, avec Chin Sol http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Chin_Sol 

Puncture + Trap + Multiple Traps + Rapid Decay + 
Poison Arrow + Trap (Deerstalker) + Multiple Traps + Rapid Decay + Bloodlust 

https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...OsR02S6NVLV8Dj

Pourquoi Chin Sol? Parce que Point Blank et 100% More Damage.
Un Rearguard pour bloquer un peu, et c'est marre. Ou un Soul Strike pour Eldritch Battery.

Allez je fais ca.

(et un Frenzy + Poison pour generer des frenzy charges et leech des trucs par exemple).

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bon au moins côté curses y'a pas beaucoup de changement, juste les nodes curses mastery entre witch/shadow sont éloignées de la scion, mais puisque je comptais faire auracurse ça ne gène pas car elles se trouvent juste à côté de CI et des nodes d'auras entre witch/shadow (CI/Aura/Curses, les 3 partent du même point de passage).

Le buff des traps me donne envie aussi, surtout avec les nouvelles mécaniques physical => bleed => poison, y'a moyen de faire de belles dégen. Lightning warp marche avec les traps ? du coup ça TP les traps ? ça peut être sympa du coup aussi. En coc+LW le seul vrai problème c'est que LW ne peut se lancer que s'il n'est pas déjà en cours, donc faut réduire la durée un max et ça n'a que "peu" d'intérêt comparé à le caster très vite à la main (skill+coc+LW+reduce duration, ça fait beaucoup). Mais si les traps font que LW téléporte le trap lui même, ça passe ! 

Les buff degen/support/splash me donnent aussi envie de retenter un build viper strike...

----------


## Ravine

Lightning Warp marche tres bien en trap (et est meme plus "fiable" que Lightning Trap/plus facile a scale avec les autres traps, et leurs AoE). 

J'avais commence a regarde l'autre jour, vu que je voulais tester un LW Trap sur Bronn's Lithe et jouer sur son "Movement Skills have 50% increased damage"

Un exemple de LW Trap.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKyzUO6Mat0

JE SUIS AU TAQUET LES MECS. CHIN SOL TRAPPER INCOMING.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Le bronn's lithe y'a aussi le +2 qui est bien sympa... surtout pour LW car ça scale mieux sur les sorts que les attaques, mais bonjour la colorisation !  ::P: 

En passant, me semblait que darkshrine finissait vendredi matin et talisman commençait vendredi soir... Pour talisman au vu du chrono c'est toujours ça, mais pour darkshrine dans la news du jour ils disent que ça finit demain et les timers ingame ou sur le site officiel ont disparu... 

Du coup va falloir que je m'attelle ce soir à crafter quelques vaals Q20, j'ai pas pris le temps de faire beaucoup de gemmes d'avance ! Je vais ptet aussi achever mes stocks d'alt en standard pour faire des surgeon flask legacy de tout type (surtout les utility), j'ai jamais été trop pour ces flasks, j'apprécie même qu'elles soient nerfées, mais on ne vas pas crasher sur de l'argent "facile" pour plus tard (même ou surtout si c'est dans 2 ou 3 ans... pour se payer des items qui coutent un rein ! )

----------


## Ravine

Easy la coloration
LW + Trap + Multiple Trap + Traps and Damage + Added Lightning. BBGGG, easy.

----------


## Ravine

*LES LIENS DU PASSIVE SKILL TREE SONT A COLLER DANS LE OFFLINE PLANNER (ou dans un website qui a la version 2.1)*

Bon, j'arrive pas a bosser donc j'ai developpe l'idee de build enoncee plus haut:

Shadow: Chin Sol Degen Trapper

Uniques
- Chin Sol: Point Blank (synergie avec les traps), physical damage, relativement cheap.
- Rearguard: Block, Armour, added physical damage.
- Cherrubim's Maleficence: Chaos damage, Life, Life Leech
- Deerstalker: Trap(11), movement speed
Resists sur glove, belt, helmet, rings, amulets

Puncture - Trap - Multiple Trap - Rapid Decay (GGGG)Caustic Arrow - Multiple Trap - Rapid Decay - Bloodlust - Trap [Deerstalker] (GGGR)Frenzy - GMP - Curse on Hit - Vulnerability (GGBR)Blink Arrow - Ice Golem - Faster Attack - Minion Damage (helmet +2 minions gems) (GGGB )Cast When Damage Taken - Enfeeble - Phase Run - Increased Duration (RBGR)

https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...OsR02S6NVLV8Dj

Offense
- on balance une grappe de Puncture Trap, on balance une grappe de Caustic Arrow Trap, on tire avec Frenzy.

Defense 
- Rearguard bloque occasionnellement.
- On essaye d'evade au maximum
- Quand on se fait taper, Enfeeble rend les mecs tout mous, et ca declenche Phase Run. Ca consomme nos Frenzy Charges, mais au moins on peut se barrer.
- Peut etre passer Frenzy en 5L, Life Gain on Hit;

Des remarques, des suggestions?

Alternative:
Hyrri's Bite a la place du Rearguard, et je pecho Acrobatics

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Ahah ! L'engouement de Ravine fait plaisir à voir !  ::happy2:: 

PS : j'ai pas encore eu le temps de bien regarder mais ça m'a l'air pas mal tout ça !

@ CMP : pour ma part, j'ai déjà tout bien rangé / vendu / classé hier soir. C'est la première fois que ça m'arrive de faire ça de manière aussi propre. Fat loot en stock : 54 fragments Uber-Atziri (dont 7 Hopes); 37 midnights, 50 gems de skills Q20 et pas mal de loot / div card sympa ( donc Le Heup of All, Death Rush, Sharper's Seed et les bottes Brinerots et Mutewind ce we).  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

@Styx : sale riche !

@Ravine : tu joues physical et degen mais je ne vois pas de vulnerability ? ça réduit les résistances physiques et augmente les effets de degen, donc rien que pour le puncture trap ça ferait un beau boost non ? 
Aussi, c'est à cinq points mais quand même : t'as le passif point blank qui se cumule avec chin sol.

----------


## Ravine

> @Styx : sale riche !
> 
> @Ravine : tu joues physical et degen mais je ne vois pas de vulnerability ? ça réduit les résistances physiques et augmente les effets de degen, donc rien que pour le puncture trap ça ferait un beau boost non ? 
> Aussi, c'est à cinq points mais quand même : t'as le passif point blank qui se cumule avec chin sol.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Mwai, t'aurais pas édité entre temps ? Genre j'ai tapé mon message avant que Styx ne réponde mais je l'ai modifié et envoyé que là tout à l'heure en rentrant... 

Tu bluffes Martoni !

----------


## Ravine

J'ai edite pour virer le  :B):  , que tu peux voir dans mon screenshot, la ligne de ma liste etant d'un interligne different, a cause du dit smiley.
pas de decalagedecalage d'interligneexemple  :B): 

Y'a pas d'aura par contre, vu que je ne montrais que les links. Je dirais Grace et un autre truc. Genre Discipline (Si EB ) ou Clarity (Si Acrobatics, et donc pas trop EB )

----------


## chowie

> Lightning Warp marche tres bien en trap (et est meme plus "fiable" que Lightning Trap/plus facile a scale avec les autres traps, et leurs AoE).


LW en trap c'est quand même moins la classe qu'en totems  ::rolleyes:: . En totem faut stacker la vitesse de déplacement et les totems font "fwiishhh fwiishhh fwiishhh" à haute vitesse. C'est la classe sons et lumières, le but c'est un build WTF, le fonctionnel c'est en bonus  ::lol::  la cerise sur la gâteau.

----------


## Ifit

Je planche aussi sur le nouveau passive tree dans l'optique de jouer poison/chaos ( comme par hazard  ::trollface::  ).
J'aimerais bien repartir sur du flicker strike mais du coup avec une bino (dague) et c 'est la que je bloque.
Autant faire des frenzy charges sur du trash mob c'est facile avec les curses/item "frenzy charge on kill", par contre je ne vois pas comment en généré sur les boss.
Car pour moi il y a que l'Oro's qui permet de faire ça, ou je loupe quelque chose ? 

un fliker strike poison me donne tellement envie même si les map 75+ risque d etre un peu galere à cause des HP du shadow

lien vers le tree ( fait rapidement) :  http://exiletools.com/passive-skill-...9RRzB8jX0j9g==

----------


## Ravine

Si tu as besoin de generer des frenzy charges, le plus simple reste Frenzy.

----------


## Ifit

le but étant d utiliser flicker non stop , mixer avec frenzy je pense que ça va être super chaud comme gameplay. 
J'adorais voir les boss de map mongoliser avec mon build oro's flicker, jamais ils te touchent  :Cigare:

----------


## chowie

Pour les boss, faut pouvoir les atomiser avant de perdre tes charges sinon.

----------


## Ifit

hum pas possible xD tantpis mon buiild est pas possible.  ::'(:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bon j'ai rien compris aux timers et la ligue fini dans quelques minutes (20h30), tant pis j'écoulerais pas mon stash de crit multy et ne testerait pas le warband trial (que j'avais pas vu avant que styx ne m'en parle).

Me vengerait vendredi soir ! En attendant je fous le bordel sur Marvel Heros 2015 avec mon petit Rocket Rackoon qui tire partout ^^

----------


## cailloux

Je ferais bien un totem blade vortex, tiens.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Je ferais bien un totem blade vortex, tiens.


Tu sais que les blade vortex tourneront autour des totems ?

----------


## cailloux

> Tu sais que les blade vortex tourneront autour des totems ?


bah oui ça serait marrant de voir les streum s'empaler là dessus.
OK je certifie pas que ça sera efficace hein.

----------


## Ravine

"I took everyone's idea and made the new shadow tree"

They did it again: "What happens when you let an algorithm write the 2.1.0 patch notes"
Le full patch note est reporte a jeudi (noooooo), et un nouvel episode de Front Seat Gamer le podcast de 3 mecs de GGG est dispo https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...out_this_time/ . Cette fois ci, ils ont Carl comme invite, qui repond a pas mal de questions.

Et cette personne dit la verite: https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...shadow/cxraovr (plein de bon sens)

----------


## Ravine

(je bumpe parce que j'ai edite plutot que de poster a la suite de mes propres messages comme un mort de faim...)



(c'est loin vendredi soir hein?)

----------


## Ravine

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-UG5y8fMXM

(je ne desespere pas, vous reviendrez)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Et hop, on prend les mêmes et on recommence !  ::P: 

Après la Shavronne 6L, c'est un autre item qui y a droit après avoir de nouveau dépensé pas mal de fusing sur mon premier Pledge of Hands pour le remettre encore juste 5L...

Et le gagnant du jeu "Au premier 5L, je m'arrête ! Ah ben... c'est un 6L..."

Hegemony's Era !



J'ai plus qu'à faire un build Sweep un jour !  ::happy2::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

::mellow:: 

Marche bien aussi avec Ice Crash non?

----------


## Ravine

Mais putain Styx, arrete  ::'(:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Patch notes Talisman finalement aujourd'hui : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1489915

@Psycho : surement... faudrait voir s'il y a des versions crit de Ice Crash pour profiter des power charges.

@Ravine : Désolé...

EDIT : je commence à lire le patch note et finalement, il donne la liste des nouveaux uniques (juste le nom et le type) et dans cette liste il y a The Goddess Unleashed !! La troisième forme de The Goddess Bound est enfin sortie ! J'ai trop hâte de voir ça !  ::love::

----------


## Ravine

Hegemony's Era fonctionne avec tout. Double Strike, Sweep, Sweep Cast on Crit, Cyclone, Ice Crash.
Il est trop beau. J'en ai jamais eu.  ::'(:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

J'étais là quand il l'a drop. On avait roulé sur la map, Whakawairua Tuahu il me semble.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> J'étais là quand il l'a drop. On avait roulé sur la map, Whakawairua Tuahu il me semble.


Effectivement, c'était en league Warband avec toi sur Whaka. C'était au moment où t'avais une super guigne sur le loot... C'est la seule fois que je l'ai looté. Heureusement, il a des stats très bonne (presque perfect sur la plage de dommage et les chances de crit et medium sur la vitesse d'attaque) ce qui le classe dans le haut du panier sur le marché (entre 25 et 30 ex la bête).

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Vaal Fallen and Colossal Vaal Fallen monsters no longer always get critical strikes, but will now always inflict status ailments. The damage has been increased to compensate.


Après la desync, ma deuxième plus grosse cause de mort vient de disparaitre ! 

Et au vu du patch note je vais partir sur shockwave totem je pense (boost dégâts et boost spell efficiency).

----------


## Ravine

SWT a l'air d'etre un excellent candidat. J'hesite a partir sur un build Lightning (Arc, Shock, Agnerod staff, SWT + Physical To Lightning) ou sur un truc un peu plus classique. Flamesurge a aussi recu un sacre boost, et HerostratosCele et son Doon Dual Wield Fire Trap Flame Surge etait un vrai plaisir a jouer dans la league precedente.

Apres y'aura le trapper, et ensuite, peut etre un Wild Strike/Elemental Hit. Duelist probablement.
Ou un Templar Glacial Hammer.
Ou alors...

(et j'ai mon build Physical spells to Chaos a refaire aussi)

- - - Updated - - -

Le gros changement c'est quand meme le gros boost de mana (510 Mana de base au niveau 85, sans investissement), et le fait que les melee gems sont toutes mana flat, sans progression. On ne sera donc plus "contraint" de passer en bloodmagic sur nos attaques.

- - - Updated - - -

(source):



> Melee Attack Skill Balance Changes:Attack skills that have their damage based on the wielded weapon have their mana costs fixed in place from level 1 onwards. Increasing the level of the gem does not increase the mana cost of the skill. Dominating Blow still increases in mana cost, as the mana is also paying for the minions.

----------


## belreinuem

Chouette un boost sur wild strike, je vais donc refaire un duelist wild strike sur cette league.
Le boost en mana et en leech devrais me permettre de l'utiliser encore plus facilement.

----------


## Drup

> Lightning Strike has been substantially reworked. It is now a Dexterity Gem that starts at player level 12. It shoots five projectiles at level 1, increasing as it levels. Its damage has been increased. It went from dealing 70% of base damage to 75% of base damage.


Huum, je suis tenté....




> Frost Blades has been improved from 2 additional projectiles at all levels to 4 additional projectiles at level 1 and 7 additional projectiles at level 20. It has also been increased from +14 weapon range at all levels to +18 weapon range at level 1 and +21 weapon range at level 20. It now gains 1% projectile speed per level after the first (19% at Level 20) and its base projectile speed has been increased by 25%.


Wow, ok le build que j'ai joué en flashback est maintenant complétement pété (Oro/Frost blade).

----------


## Ravine

Et si tu rajoutes Point Blank dedans, c'est la fete.
Bon, par contre ce coup ci, je vais essayer de faire les challenges, parce qu'un set d'armure, ca fait envie (plutot qu'un bout de totem). On s'aidera hein?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> On s'aidera hein?


Bien sûr ! Comme toujours !  :;):

----------


## Bathory

Bordel elle a l'air bien cette ligue.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

The Goddess Unleashed HYPE !!

Voici la description sur le sujet du forum qui parle de cette série d'épée :



> The Goddess Unleashed will be a level 58ish Eternal Sword in Path of Exile: The Awakening. She is a talking weapon, thus the flavour text 'say not a word'. Her dialogue replaces all other class dialogue; there are 36 lines of dialogue. I wrote the majority of them, GGG edited some and wrote the act 4 stuff which I then approved (it wasn't hard). The majority of the dialogue is npc encounters or boss kills. The Goddess has more to say about Piety than she does any other character. She only has a few 'on entry to zone' samples.
> 
> She has a few 'on equip' samples.
> 
> Probably my favourite is "Perhaps he should have tried the touch of a Goddess instead."
> 
> Her voice actress is the same as Kira's. My voice direction was 'think Melisandre from GoT and/or Alice Morgan from Luther. We want puurrring.'
> 
> The sword will go into the game with its 3d model. It looks a lot like the long-ago leaked image. It has a unique animation and particle effect.
> ...


Trop la hype ! Un item qui parle ! Ça me rappelle l'épée parlante Lilarcor de Baldur's Gate 2 pour ceux qui connaissent !  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Bon, va m'en falloir une de chaque a un moment donne. Juste pour le style.
Et oui ca a l'air excellent.

----------


## Ravine

Caster Cheat Sheet? Caster Cheat Sheet https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...s_cheat_sheet/

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

J'ai fureté un peu à gauche à droite sur le net et je suis tombé sur un sujet reddit de datamining à l'époque de la sortie d'Awakening avec une image basse-déf des caractéristiques de l'épée (mais sur une mauvaise base)... S'ils ne bougent pas trop les affixes, ça sent le truc potentiellement violent ! En gros, un truc à base de self-ignite avec onslaught pour 3s + % de blind nearby ennemis + immun chilled, freeze et ignite on ignite... plus bonus dommage feu + crit chance + ignited duration. Ça sent des combos sympa avec Mokou + Hotfooted + Mantra of flame et autre bonus basés sur le feu/ignite.  ::P: 

J'ai déjà les deux premières formes... j'aurais cette 3ème forme !

----------


## Drup

Ravine: C'est mieux sans en fait. Oro déchire tout de base, pas besoin du gain de dmg, et ca permet d'avoir une meilleure clear speed avec les projos qui vont loin.
Le principal problème d'Oro, c'était le leech. Ca n'est plus un soucis maintenant.

(D'ailleurs, avec Acendancy, le slayer, endless anger, ca va être dément)

----------


## Ifit

Je me renseigne pour un build autour de contagion en self cast mais je ne sais pas si le mieux c'est de ce concentrer sur les nodes de spell damage ou alors sur les nodes de damage over time.

De même une bino's qui boost les damage over time est elle mieux qu'une wand/staff spell damage ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Bon, par contre ce coup ci, je vais essayer de faire les challenges, parce qu'un set d'armure, ca fait envie (plutot qu'un bout de totem). On s'aidera hein?


Bah comme d'hab hein !

J'attends juste de voir la liste des challenges à faire, je suppose que 3 pièces ça sera atteignable sans trop forcer, mais chaque fois ou presque (hors ligues 1 mois) on a eu au moins un challenge qui requerrait beaucoup trop de fat loots pour être motivé à le faire... Need une news :s

----------


## CaMarchePas

Et ben la voilà : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1490389







> You'll receive a piece of the cosmetic Rigwald Armour Set for each seven challenges you complete! We initially had this at each eight challenges, but decided to make it easier to complete the full set. You only need to complete 28 of the 32 total challenges to get all the armour pieces. This set is exclusive to the Talisman challenge leagues and can't be purchased, but the Gore Armour Set (which can be purchased from 2.1.0 onwards) is related to it, just with a lot more... gore.


\o/

Donc 28 des 32 challenges à faire ! Je trie à ma sauce pour estimer la difficulté / temps 

Easy / juste long : 
-tuer chaque boss de fin d'acte (normal ou plus) /4
-tuer chaque boss de fin d'acte (cruel ou plus) /4
-tuer chaque boss de fin d'acte (merciless ou plus) /4
-tuer chacun de ces monstres uniques (cruel ou plus ) /22 (à vue de nez monstres habituels, pas de maps)
-finir ces quêtes en merciless /12
-full clear des corrupted area /4 (une par mode de difficulté + une par map device, qu'on ouvre en y plaçant un fragment de sacrifice)
-utiliser ces orbes /10 (la plus rare étant la blessed)
-utiliser une vaal orb sur une cartobox
-crafter un mod (via master) sur chaque type (slot) d'item /10
-xp au moins 6 masters au niveau 3 ou + /6


RNG / long / farm :
-éliminer un monstre envouté par 2 spirits
-items via vendor recipes, dont des uniques /15 (à vérifier ces uniques)
-réaliser chaque rencontre /5 (tuer Atziri, tuer le boss de Coward's trial, mob rare unique loot, box unique loot, box unique)
-atteindre lvl90
-entrer dans ces maps uniques /11
-créer un planque chaque taille /3 (ie : master lvl7)

Hard / intensif / trad : 
-identifier les 27 nouveaux uniques 
-identifier 4 de ces 12 uniques 
-rendre des sets de carte à Tasuni de chaque taille /12 (1 à 12 cartes, à voir si y'en a assez de "communs") 
-éliminer ces boss de map /15
-full clear une map de chaque tiers avec Twinned mod /15 (je suppose que ça veut dire dual boss, et jusqu'au T15...)
-amener Zana au lvl8

???
-éliminer l'avatar of thunder (c'est qui ?)
-invoquer un monstre dans un cercle de pierre avec des talismans rares de chaque type /8
-invoquer un monstre dans un cerlce de pierre avec chaque combinaison /4 (5 blancs, 5 bleus, 5 rares, au moins 1 unique)
-rencontrer et éliminer ces monstres portant les talismans /14
-éliminer chacun de ces boss quand ils portent un talisman /7 (me disent rien ces noms, à vérifier)
-rencontrer puis éliminer un monstre unique portant un talisman T1
-éliminer ces exilés quand ils portent un talisman /14
-tuer Rigwald
-tuer Rigwald dans une zone 80+
-identifier les uniques de Rigwald /4 (peuvent être revendus après)

J'ai mis dans ??? tous les talismans vu que c'est pas évident de savoir si ça sera si abordable ou pas. En considérant que les ??? sont abordable, ça fait 27 en faisant tous les autres, faudra bien en faire un de ma liste "hard" et faudra y consacrer pas mal de temps dans tous les cas ! 

Bon déjà les masters, ça implique rotation quotidienne via le chan 820.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Liste des challenges:

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1490389

En gros, des challenges partout.

Edit: Grilled

----------


## CaMarchePas

Pas vu les uniques en bas...

Une belle nanache 2H qui va être l'équivalent de Marho Erqi en hache je pense (une hache de base bien utile mais pas imba). Une ceinture bien sympa. Un autre type de talisman (6% de chance de chaque status ailment). Le jewel qui modifie Fortify (+15% armor, si 50 force à portée : fortify pour les alliés prochent pendant 3 secondes). Et la gemme support poison : mana cost 125%, 25% increased poison damage + supported skill poison on hit (donc y compris les sorts/traps, pas de restriction).

----------


## Ravine

Pour l'avatar of Thunder, je mise sur le nom du boss de Viktar Square. Talisman introduit le Agnerod West, qui est le 4eme Agnerod. Un des flavour text parle de "un Agnerod pour chaque coin de Viktar Square", une des nouvelles maps unique. Les Agnerod sont des batons uniques tres orientes Lightning Damage (avec de la penetration et un affixe en fonction de sa direction), donc ca ne me parait pas debile que les Agnerod soient la recette pour Viktar Square, et que Avatar of Thunder soit le boss de la zone.

La ceinture est une belle alternative a Meginord Girdle (et va diluer un peu plus leur prix, j'aime)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Justement, enfoiré qui me grille !

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Ahah ! J'avais justement pensé à ça aussi en voyant la map unique et la recette dans cette news !  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Au pif je dirais un truc du style: les 4 Agnerods, la map de base de Vinktar Square, et un Chisel. Ou une Chance.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Peut être une fus aussi (comme pour the Goddess Scorned).

----------


## Jalkar

Le Challenges sur les Recipes... il y a la Divine à l'intérieur... si je ne me trompe pas ca implique de Vendor un 6L  ::cry::

----------


## Wannamama

> Le Challenges sur les Recipes... il y a la Divine à l'intérieur... si je ne me trompe pas ca implique de Vendor un 6L


Les Tabula ne valent tellement rien maintenant  :;): .

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Le Challenges sur les Recipes... il y a la Divine à l'intérieur... si je ne me trompe pas ca implique de Vendor un 6L


Tu peux aussi la loot hein, et elle coûte bien moins cher qu'un exalt... genre souvent 10 à 15 chaos, 25 lors des grandes sécheresses mais avec un exal a 55-60 au même moment. Là elle va sans doute prendre un peu de valeur avec le succès mais sans plus. 

Et pour le six link à vendre : tabula rasa se revend pour une divine au npc, et tabula rasa se farm "bien" si tu fais aqueduct (ou les maps basées dessus). Plus aléatoire mais à tenter : corrompre un item 6 slots aurait 1/36 chances de filer un 6L (mais corrupted forcément). Un par un je n'en ai pas encore eu, mais sur les corrupted tempest j'en ai eu plusieurs et je pense que vaal une grosse strongbox avec fatloot doit être pas mal aussi (je ne sais plus quelles box sont les plus intéressantes). Bref, t'as pas besoin de revendre un item 6L utilisable, juste un item corrompu inutilisable ou une tabula. (la tabula se stabilise souvent à +-15c corrupted ou +-20c clean)

----------


## Jalkar

> Tu peux aussi la loot hein, et elle coûte bien moins cher qu'un exalt... genre souvent 10 à 15 chaos, 25 lors des grandes sécheresses mais avec un exal a 55-60 au même moment. Là elle va sans doute prendre un peu de valeur avec le succès mais sans plus.



Loot la divine ne donnera pas le challenge, puisque c'est bien précisé qu'il faut l'obtenir par un vendor  ::): 


Jamais drop de Tabula perso, ni de 6L en général...et un 6L tu te dis pas "je vais le vendor", ya tellement moyen de le revendre bcp plus cher ^^

----------


## Ravine

Faut que je trouve un moyen de rendre ces builds viables: https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile..._build_around/ 

Et sinon comme dit plus haut, farmer Aqueduct peut dropper Humility, qui te fournira une Tabula, qui te fournira une Divine

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Jamais drop de Tabula perso, ni de 6L en général...et un 6L tu te dis pas "je vais le vendor", ya tellement moyen de le revendre bcp plus cher ^^


Ben justement ça dépend du 6L... perso, j'ai ai déjà vendu pas mal des 6L aux marchands. Des tabulas corrupt avec des stats inutiles ou sans changements j'en ai déjà vendu... idem pour les 6L gagnés par corruption, souvent ils sont sans valeurs donc tu peux les vendre.

Après, effectivement si t'as jamais looté de tabula (et 6L non corrupt j'en parle même pas... même moi ça m'est arrivé qu'une fois sur un box "Full linked" pendant la league Ambush) c'est sur que tu as cette vision là sur le sujet. Après comme l'a dit CMP, en farmant correctement la carte de divination "Humility" sur Aqueduct, ya moyen d'avoir une tabula relativement facilement !

----------


## CaMarchePas

Oups j'avais pas vu que c'était dans le challenge à obtenir et pas à utiliser.

Et je confirme la confirmation de Styx !  ::ninja:: 

La tabula ce n'est plus un drop improbable car la carte n'est pas bien rare. Donc au pire du pire tu farmes la tabula et tu la revends au marchand, certes t'as pas les 9 cartes humility en une soirée (sauf gros coup de moule), mais j'ai déjà fait 5 ou 6 fois le set, elle est vraiment facile à avoir tout en étant dans une zone intéressante : couloir, commence par un wp, fini par une ville, et d'un niveau/difficulté utile pour la progression, un boss esquivable si t'as peur de te faire OS (il peut taper très fort), de temps en temps un master et/ou une corrupted area (facile en plus). En normal/cruel elle peut te servir à xp/loot juste après avoir passé dominus pour te préparer aux dangers de l'acte 4 (surtout en HC, et perso je la préfère à library/gardens/docks). En merciless elle est level 68 donc parfait pour se préparer aux maps et même prendre des niveaux d'avance + recette chaos.

Pour les corrupts, ils sont plus ou moins rares selon les events, avec les tempêtes de corruption c'était forcément le plus facile, mais clairement les 6L pourris corrompus tu ne les vendras pas plus cher qu'une divine : 
-si c'est une armure y'a l'éternelle tabula : 0 bonus mais aucune limitation de couleur et de stat
-si c'est une arme : sans un minimum de dégât (ou de bonus pour sort/type de build en particulier) un 5L voir même un 4L sera mieux généralement (exemple : une arme type marho erqui, en 4L c'est un 5L... avec de GROS dégâts... une oro's blade a de gros bonus... un decimation bow, qui n'est même pas le dernier tiers, avec quelques bonnes stats sera plus efficace qu'un lioneye lui même pas cher et tous deux dès le 4L)

Faut pas oublier que pour modifier les couleurs d'un corrupted item c'est une vaal orb... par orbe nécessaire au craft... donc si tu veux deux couleurs : 25 chroms ET 25 vaals. Pour 25 vaals tu te paies quelque chose de plus utile. 

Et faut encore moins oublier que là on parle pour se procurer une divine orb via le marchand, donc le raisonnement est encore plus bête :
-ta 6L vaut quelque chose, tu la revends à un joueur et achète une tabula ou un autre 6L raté que tu revends au marchand et t'as ta divine
-ta 6L ne vaut rien, tu la revends au marchand et t'as ta divine

----------


## Ravine

Bon, je brainstorm pas mal dans ma tete autour de la conversion Physical > Chaos, et du poison, pour essayer de trouver des interactions qui sortent un peu des sentiers battus. Du coup je partage, parce que j'aime bien avoir des retours (on a deja fait ca un peu hier soir avec Lachignolle, Zephy et Styx, c'etait plutot interessant et ca permet d'avoir du feedback)

Mon delire du moment c'est de construire autour de Lightbane Raiment. C'est un truc que j'ai vaguement tente pendant la fin de la beta et au debut de la 2.0, a essayer de faire quelque chose autour du poison, du chaos, de Viper Strike. En gros, prendre les outsiders, et en faire un truc viable (et non pas "OMG OP NERF". Juste viable. Comme quand on m'a dit "ouais mais Flame Surge c'est avec RF", et que j'ai atteint le lvl 86 avec un Flame Surge/Fire Trap/Flame Dash/Iron Will en dual wield Doon Cuebiyari. C'est *viable*. Pas overpowered).

*Et comme d'hab, il faut que ca ne coute presque rien.*

Donc sans plus attendre, mes minute builds:

"Obelisk of the Void"
*Pitch*: Un Dual Totem. L'idee est de convertir les degats physical de SWT en degats de Chaos. L'arbre part de Templar et s'etend jusqu'au shadow pour recuperer les nodes Physical/Chaos. La gemme de Poison est la en bonus, vu que SWT tape relativement fort, les ticks de poison seront importants, mais espaces. Comme on ne peut pas faire de degats nous meme, on applique des debuffs aux mobs.

*Skills*: Shockwave Totem + Faster Casting + Void Manipulation + Poison
*Support/Curse*: Vulnerability(Blasphemy) + Whither
*Uniques*: Lightbane Raiment
*Keystones*: Ancestral Bond, Eldritch Battery

*Variante*: The Consuming Dark et quelques bidules de Feu au passage. Mais bon y'a deja plein de Consuming Dark builds, pas envie.


"The Void Dancer"
*Pitch*: Un Cast on Crit qui mise sur l'AoE et une vitesse d'attaque elevee pour appliquer enormement de ticks de poison. Les spells du CoC sont les nouveaux spells AoE/Physical. Deux setups, un pour les groupes, un autre pour les boss/rare. On augmente les AoE, les crit chance, et la vitesse d'attaque. On utilise Mortem Morsu (qui ne coute rien), qui est une relativement bonne base, pour appliquer de tres nombreux ticks de poisons (c'est le build dont on a discute hier soir). Je pense qu'il est faisable, j'ai juste tres peur de sa viabilite en Act 4/Merciless. Je verrai bien ce qu'il vaut, vu que je compte le monter. L'increased Phys/Chaos est consequent, mais la base de l'arme est vraiment basse. A voir. Ah et je ne sais pas comment leech. A part ca, ca va.

*Skills*: Reave + BladeFall, Double Strike + Blade Vortex
*Curse*: Vulnerability/Assassin's Mark
*Uniques*: Lightbane Raiment, Mortem Morsu, plein de trucs avec + physical/chaos pour compenser la base mediocre de Morsu (Great Old One shield, Meginord, la nouvelle Belt physical, Alberon's Warpath... y'a plein d'alternatives pour augmenter le base damage)

*Variante*: tous les builds CoC qui ne vont pas manquer de fleurir sur le forum, mais qui ne font pas de Chaos, parce que c'est pas aussi puissant qu'un added fire ou tous les autres supports qu'on colle dans EK depuis 3 ans.

----------


## Ravine

Tiens j'en profite pour demander: comment ca se passe pour le mod Warbands en Zana, et les differents Warbands? Qui spawn? Est ce qu'un warband est garanti si on paye le mode Warbands?

----------


## Drup

Franchement, avoir un 6L pourri, c'est bien plus facile que certains autres chalenges....

C'est assez agaçant de voir beaucoup de challenges qui sont juste des currency check.

----------


## Ravine

The state of the community between patchnotes and league launch

----------


## Bathory

Moment confession, en + de 500h de jeu, j'ai jamais eu un 6l.  ::'(:

----------


## cailloux

> Moment confession, en + de 500h de jeu, j'ai jamais eu un 6l.


Même pas l'unique avec les 6 links blanc ? Je l'ai droppé 2 ou 3 fois alors qu'aucun de mes 517 423 496 persos n'a dépassé le level 65.

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain je vais tellement tuer sur le jeu ça risque d'être dangereux haha, j'ai fait une cure plusieurs mois et là je suis en manque

----------


## Ravine

Hop, on bookmarke:

Challenges recap: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?pli=1#gid=0

----------


## Ifit

La tabula peux se trouver assez facilement pour quelques chaos après 3/4 semaines de league.

Tellement de build en tête avec cette nouvelle league ;D


Si quelqu'un à des conseils pour la quote ci dessous, je suis preneur :D

Auto quote :




> Je me renseigne pour un build autour de contagion en self cast mais je ne sais pas si le mieux c'est de ce concentrer sur les nodes de spell damage ou alors sur les nodes de damage over time.
> 
> De même une bino's qui boost les damage over time est elle mieux qu'une wand/staff spell damage ?

----------


## Zbibam

Salut salut,

Désolé d'avance si mes questions peuvent paraître bêtes.

J'aimerais monter un build Shadow Chaos avec les nouvelles gemmes dispo pour la 2.1.

J'ai cherché sur le forum off et ici, mais je vois seulement un build basé sur les traps.

Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer pourquoi ? Un build caster chaos (sans trap donc) n'est-il pas viable/envisageable ? Quels sont les avantages de jouer avec les traps ? C'est lié à certains uniques ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, et désolé si la question peut paraître évidente  ::):

----------


## Ifit

le truc c'est que le shadow à pas beaucoup de noeud de HP et en trapper ca te permet de bouger pour éviter les attaques.
Et au passage les trap ont été up !

----------


## Bathory

> Même pas l'unique avec les 6 links blanc ? Je l'ai droppé 2 ou 3 fois alors qu'aucun de mes 517 423 496 persos n'a dépassé le level 65.


même pas.

----------


## Ravine

Bonjour Exiles!

(peut etre un fake, lo no se) Pas un fake, released par Charan himself



Et l'explication de Her Blessing https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...vealed/cxuwknd
Et la moitie de la communaute Reddit est en train de lui chier a la gueule parce que son unique n'est pas OP. Ce tas de cons...

----------


## Bathory

C'est p'tet pas op mais le concept a l'air vraiment intéressant.

----------


## Ravine

XX% physical added as Fire damage built in; Un gros critical strike chance potentiel; Je pense que ca peut etre tres tres jouable.

Et je ne sais toujours pas quoi monter comme premier perso ce soir.
Arc Iron Will Templar peut etre.

----------


## Bathory

Aucune idée non plus, et c'est presque une bonne chose.

----------


## Ravine

La plus grande inconnue, c'est "Quel build chiant Styx va encore sortir". Tellement de possibilites...

N'oubliez pas que vous pouvez ouvrir ceci dans un onglet, le caler dans un coin de votre ecran, et compter les minutes qui s'ecoulent http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown...ve&csz=1&swk=1

----------


## Bathory

Et quel unique génial il va avoir en 6s/l.  ::ninja::

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...unt-type/staff
=> 3 mages par jewel, le reste des squelettes reste des guerriers càc
=> les mages sont invoqués en premier s'il reste de la place de mage
=> le skin des statues fonctionne sur les mages

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...ge/1#p12167372




> We can confirm that the Talisman Challenge Leagues will run until Thursday, March 4, 2016 (US/EU time). This is one day less than the 12 weeks that we'd normally run a three-month league for. This is also longer than we ran the Warbands/Tempest leagues for.

----------


## Ravine

Parfait. Je viens de poser mes conges au 28 fevrier, du coup j'ai jusque la pour pleinement profiter de cette league.
Par-fait.

----------


## Drup

@Ravine: soyons honnête, c'est un unique 2H qui ne fais quasiment aucun dégat et ou tu te burns la tête. 
Je suis pour l'originalité, mais quite a te taper une dégen fire, ca pourrait au moins taper correctement pour une arme de son level ...

Oro, qui a des mécanismes similaires (ça augmente les dégâts que tu prends, quand tu ignites, tu gagnes un buff (frenzy charge)) cogne beaucoup plus fort. Et Il y a toujours très peu de gens qui s'en servent.

- - - Updated - - -

Note que j'ai supposé que c'est encore 33% added as fire, si c'est beaucoup plus que ca et que le taux de crit est indécent, peut être qu'on peut faire quelque chose avec, mais c'est pas ce que l'auteur avait l'air de sous-entendre.

----------


## Ravine

"Tres peu de gens s'en servent" parce que ce sont des items de niche. C'est plus simple de prendre des melee physical nodes, et de scale up sur une bonne base rare, ou sur un unique Best in Slot. C'est toujours le meme souci de la viabilite vs "omg je defonce tout sans forcer".

----------


## cailloux

Ya une bagouze toute conne qui donne des dégats de plus quand on est en feu ça irait bien avec. :théorycrafternoob:

Ce qui manque, surtout, c'est des armes uniques ayant autant de potentiel à bas niveau qu'en haut (genre qui fonctionne en pourcentage, comme le bâton là)

----------


## Drup

Bon, c'est décidé, je joue voltaxic. On va voir comment ca marche avec le poison.

----------


## chowie

Pour ma part je vais tenter un Whirling Blades poison/bleed. Je sais pas du tout si ça va fonctionner  ::P: .

----------


## Ravine

Whirling Blades commence a 80% de tes degats, pour finir a 100% au level 21. Donc eventuellement, tu peux le scale up avec Bronn's Lithe (je tente de faire un truc autour de cet unique depuis un moment, mais c'est un peu decevant so far, donc je ne pousse jamais la reflexion tres loin).

Du coup, ca te fait un +2 level sur une attack, qui avec un peu de chance reste aux alentour de 6 mana pour tous niveaux (avec leur rework), et 35-50% increased damage dessus (ce qui le ramene au niveau d'un Viper Strike). Il te faut ensuite appliquer le poison (Gemme support, ou chance on hit - Adder's touch / Poison against bleeding entre Duelist et Ranger).

L'arbre fournit 21% de Bleed on Hit (2 nodes du cote du Duelist, un du cote Marauder). En dehors de Puncture ou des armes Bleed, tu seras limite pour l'application du Bleed. Et scale up WBlades pour que tes poisons soient significatifs, ou scale up ton nombre de hits/secondes pour appliquer plein de stacks.

Tu avais quoi en tete?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> La plus grande inconnue, c'est "Quel build chiant Styx va encore sortir". Tellement de possibilites...


Ah ça ! J'y ai pas encore réfléchi ! Heureusement pour vous, je pense avoir déjà fait le tour du gros des builds chiants que je pouvais faire... après s'il y a moyen de foutre du gros bordel avec les nouvelles skills ya moyen que ça me donne envie !  ::P: 




> Et quel unique génial il va avoir en 6s/l.


Pareil, pour le moment j'ai pas encore trop d'idée sur les différents builds que je voudrais faire et donc des uniques/rares qui leurs seraient associés...
J'essaie assez souvent de jouer des builds différents et maintenant que je commence à avoir un stock de 6L intéressant, il faut que je vise des items à 6L différents de ce que j'ai déjà pour éviter les doublons ! Peut-être un item lié au chaos comme Voltaxic Rift ou Cherrubim's Maleficence.  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Tain je me sens hipster, j'ai une Cherrubim's avant Styx.

----------


## chowie

> blablabla


Le +2 lvl de bronn's c'est un peu useless je pense, ça donne +2% dmg sur le skill  ::siffle:: . Si tu veux une idée pour t'en servir il y a peut être moyen sur un build totem lightning warp en 6L off color  ::P: .
C'est sur que la bronn's peut être sympa pour mon build, mais c'est aussi beaucoup plus dur à trouver en 6L qu'une armure rare. Je pense que la priorité d'achat ira sur un 6L et il va me falloir beaucoup de moule pour chopper une bronn's 6L avant la fin de la ligue.

Pour le bleed il y une autre option, mais c'est pas évident pour le physical dmg sur l'arme : 2 divine et un prefix vagan t'ajoute "Causes bleeding on hit" au lvl 7.

Après, je sais pas encore si je vais partir sur du crit ou pas. Dague, épée, ou claw pareil je sais pas, mais je pense que je vais faire de 1H + boubou. Je verrai ça ce soir directement sur l'arbre (j'ai pas encore vu comment il avait été changé). Idem je vais devoir faire un choix sur la def AR ou EV (ou mix) et si j'ai assez de skill point pour chopper du block. Et je vais peut être essayer de caser blood rage.

----------


## Jalkar

> après s'il y a moyen de foutre du gros bordel avec les nouvelles skills ya moyen que ça me donne envie !


Magma Orb + GMP + LMP + Fork
avec ca je pense que t'en mais sur tout l'écran  ::P: 
 ::ninja:: 


Perso je penses tenter de monter mon tout premier build (plutôt que de suivre un guide tout fait)

je pensais partir sur une witch avec les nouveaux sorts de Chaos (contagion Essence drain Whiter)
J'ai  ca comme arbre pour le moment : 
http://exiletools.com/fullscreen-pas...zviO_r8NX31_k3

Niveau Gemmes l'idée est assez simple :
* Contagion + Controled Destruction + Void Manipulation (à voir si c'est vraiment intéressant) + increase Aoe 
à tester avec Rapid Decay / Spell echo / Increase Duration
* Essence Drain + GMP (ou LMP) + Pierce ou Fork pour ajoute du decay chez tout le monde
* Whiter + Increase AOE + Increase Duration
* Lighning warp + Reduced duration + Faster casting
* un curse (temporal chain ou Vulnerability)+ Blasphemy
* Discipline en aura (voir pour Clarity s'il y a des pb de mana)
* Chaos Golem

En solo l'ajout d'un decoy totem peut être intéressant pour éviter de trop se faire taper dessus^^)
Niveau stuff vu que je ne connais pas assez d'unique on part sur du classique ES base  ::): 


tous conseils / remarques sont les bienvenues  ::):

----------


## Ravine

Apres, WBlades c'est rigolo et tout, mais pour les packs, tu devras minimum avoir Melee Splash (qui aura de facto 50% less damage), et reduira d'autant Bleed et Poison. Reave serait une alternative plus que valable, juste parce que l'AoE est built in.

Pour le LW Totem/Trap on en parle 2 pages avant.

----------


## Archaryon

Vous pensez qu'avec les nouveaux skills, y'a moyen de se faire un build DoT viable pour le HL ?  Pas souvenir d'en avoir vu un seul sur le forum section build depuis que le jeu est lancé.

----------


## Ravine

La (longue) league precedente, le Poison Arrow MF etait tres puissant et populaire. C'etait du DoT pur jus.
La on a bien plus d'outils pour gerer et scale up le DoT, donc on devrait avoir un peu plus de diversite.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Tain je me sens hipster, j'ai une Cherrubim's avant Styx.


Ahah ! Effectivement, ça fait partie des uniques que je n'ai jamais drop, ni acheté... mais est-ce que tu l'as 6L ?  ::trollface:: 




> Magma Orb + GMP + LMP + Fork
> avec ca je pense que t'en mais sur tout l'écran


Déjà fait une variante pour le fun quand je levelais mon perso Ice Nova : Magna Org+ faster casting + Spell Echo + GMP + LMP + Chain... et effectivement tu vois juste plus du tout le sol !  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Presque. 


Elle est avec cette epee. 


Je ne suis pas assez riche pour 6L des trucs, et encore moins me les payer

----------


## cailloux

Tiens une idée con que je testerais: blade vortex + knockback on hit qui ferait à la fois attaque et défense, sur un archer ou mage harrow dancing + phase acrobatics.

Tiens ? ou même blade vortex + shock nova !

----------


## Ravine

Dans la meme veine j'ai en tete le Cyclone/CoC/Blade Vortex de tout le monde, mais avec Empire's Grasp, pour faire blender et faire style je Vaal Cyclone. C'est surement tres nul.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Faut vraiment que je me trouve un build moi !

----------


## Ravine

Holy shit yes ! http://currency.poe.trade/

----------


## cailloux

Ou alors du renvois de dégats + vortex blade + aura curse punishment + les countertrigger... genre : je suis un porc épic épique.

Tiens ? est ce que les nodes "increased physical damage" influent sur le reflect ?

Tiens ? et si on utilise blink arrow en même temps ? les clones seront ils affublés du vortex blade ? (me semble que les minions ont les charge, ça serait marrant si on pouvait poper des blenders sur les steums !

----------


## Ifit

Je viens de me faire un arbre witch conrtagion (chaos + damage over time) et un mix life/ES en defense.

A copier dans le offline tree:
https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...LZ5liw2JMfSRM=

Vous en pensez quoi?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le googledoc de projectTP qui liste plein de builds pour la nouvelle league :https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...aring&sle=true

----------


## Ravine

Evite les builds a plus de 110 pts; Tu peux prendre le 2 nodes d'Area Damage du Templar; Je n'irai pas prendre les nodes Scion

Que penses tu de cet arrangement? https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...nmWLDYkx9JEw==

A noter que je pense qu'il est peut etre plus interessant de prendre les nodes de Cast Speed plutot que Spell Damage dans la branche gauche, pour pouvoir spammer Wither (le debuff qui fait que les mobs prennent 10% de chaos increased. Plus vite tu le stackes plus cher ils prennent)

----------


## Zephy

En premier Perso : Build Arc , on verra bien  :;):

----------


## Jalkar

> A noter que je pense qu'il est peut etre plus interessant de prendre les nodes de Cast Speed plutot que Spell Damage dans la branche gauche, pour pouvoir spammer Wither (le debuff qui fait que les mobs prennent 10% de chaos increased. Plus vite tu le stackes plus cher ils prennent)



t'es sur que le debuff se stack ?

----------


## narakis

De même un build arc aussi, j'ai jamais joué un perso autour de ce skill. (A part des summoner mais c'était juste pour shock)

 C'est viable en mf ? (Enfin de faire des maps en stuff mf avec une vitesse décente)

 Pour le premier perso je vais essayer de partir sur un truc solide, on verra pour plus original quand ma banque sera un peu plus fournie.

 Même si je sens bien que je vais encore finir sur un archer, quand on à goûter à un perso avec tous les nodes de gain de vitesse de déplacement c'est difficile de revenir en arrière.

----------


## chowie

À vos marques, prêt, download !

1,8Go le bestiau.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Holy shit yes ! http://currency.poe.trade/


Y'a bon !

Si c'est bien suivi et utilisé, fini les heures sur /trade 1 à trouver un acheteur à prix correcte... et plus facile d'écouler de gros stocks pour de l'exalt (genre chroms, chance...) y'aura bien un ou deux gars pour en avoir besoin !  ::P: 

Patchage presque fini, le temps de quelques préparatif avant de se lancer ! (oubliez pas de maj vos filtres)

----------


## Mr Ianou

A part NeverSink y'a d'autre filtres intéressants ?

----------


## Drup

J'en ai testé 3 ou 4, je trouve NeverSink (avec quelques tweaks perso) meilleur.

----------


## CaMarchePas

J'utilise toujours Antnee qui est sobre (se veut être proche de l'affichage standard), évoluant avec le niveau (acte 1 normal il va indiquer les 3L par exemple, en map il va masquer les blancs et mettre en évidence les rares pour recette chaos/regal) et de base bien structuré pour faire des modifs facilement (groupes d'items).

----------


## Drup

Je conseille filtration pour trifouiller les filtres, c'est un bon soft.

Datamining des nouveaux sorts dispo ici : http://poehub.org/skillgems/

Poison +120% dmg !

----------


## Zephy

Par contre pour le loot filter de Antnee , j'ai pas trouvé la partie Talisman

----------


## Bathory

Je me tâte à faire une Scion Schrapnel shot, mais je ne sais vraiment pas comment faire un bon arbre, attack speed, proj damage en prio ou lighting damage ?

----------


## Jalkar

Essence Drain + Contagion = un combo bien simple et bien violent  ::): 

(sauf contre les monstres résistants au chaos^^)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Par contre pour le loot filter de Antnee , j'ai pas trouvé la partie Talisman





> -Added support for Talismans. Though they are part of the Amulet class, I gave them their own separate block so that you will not hide them if you choose to use the #Jewelry toggles.


Mais j'ai pas été voir.

Bon de ce que j'ai lu sur les chans globaux et de la révélation à la con que j'ai eu aussi en les lisant, ben j'avais raison pour le tiers des amulettes... Par ce que bon la révélation à la con c'est que string ça veut dire aussi ficelle en anglais, donc rien à voir avec les textes puisqu'on ne parle pas de chaînes de caractère en fait... Et donc à priori c'est bien l'histoire de différencier les fils des talismans, bien que ça reste un peu obscure entre certaines formes étranges et certains objets... Genre entre une ficelle avec des perles et une ficelle lisse mais qui retient des petits bout d'os... ben c'est pas pareil >.>

Bref, triez vos talismans, ce que vous lootez sur les monstres sans rien faire c'est T1, ce que vous obtenez dans les cercles de pierre c'est le tiers du sacrifice +1 et... c'est tout !  ::o:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Version 2.1.0b
> 
>     The degeneration caused by the Bonespire Talisman monster effect has been reduced significantly at all levels.
>     Fixed a bug where Blasphemy could be snapshotted.
>     Fixed a crash with the Ziggurat Totem Skin Microtransaction.
>     Fixed an instance crash with the Rigwald fight.
>     Fixed a minor bug with the Rigwald fight.


Et patch sans reboot déjà. Le bonespire talisman ça doit être l'enfoiré qui m'a foutu une degen de ouf guedin, genre 1 seconde dans son aoe (qui pop n'importe où) = 6 staks qui vident les 2/3 de vie en 2 secondes malgré popo... et degen physical, pas sur qu'une popo anti bleed la protège...

----------


## Ifit

> Evite les builds a plus de 110 pts; Tu peux prendre le 2 nodes d'Area Damage du Templar; Je n'irai pas prendre les nodes Scion
> 
> Que penses tu de cet arrangement? https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...nmWLDYkx9JEw==
> 
> A noter que je pense qu'il est peut etre plus interessant de prendre les nodes de Cast Speed plutot que Spell Damage dans la branche gauche, pour pouvoir spammer Wither (le debuff qui fait que les mobs prennent 10% de chaos increased. Plus vite tu le stackes plus cher ils prennent)



Yep j'ai vu après les node area damage qui peuvent vraiment être sympa, c'est le tree de base mais faut que je le retraivaille au fur et a mesure et faire la base 90 pts

----------


## Leybi

Salut!

Si jamais des gens peuvent m'inviter dans la guilde CPC ! Je suis un ancien joueur (et j'avais déja fait une ligue dans la guilde CPC) mais j'avais leave pour jouer avec une guilde de pote (qui ne se connectent plus trop dernièrement).

Mon pseudo en ligue: AvatarOfDwayna. Une Witch double Flemme Totem pour levelup les deux mains dans le slip  ::ninja::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Salut!
> 
> Si jamais des gens peuvent m'inviter dans la guilde CPC ! Je suis un ancien joueur (et j'avais déja fait une ligue dans la guilde CPC) mais j'avais leave pour jouer avec une guilde de pote (qui ne se connectent plus trop dernièrement).
> 
> Mon pseudo en ligue: AvatarOfDwayna. Une Witch double Flemme Totem pour levelup les deux mains dans le slip


Tain, encore un belge !

----------


## cailloux

Bon bah j'avance tranquillou, finalement j'ai pris vortex blade + knockback avec plein de Speed cast et duration (ça marche bien niveau défense), du coup j'ai rajouté un totem ragging spirit histoire d'occuper les streums pendant que je multiplie les blades, mais n'importe quel totem pourrait faire l'affaire je pense. pas de soucis pour l'instant, là je galope vers arrow dancing.

J'ai testé rapidement le totem vortex : tout à fait réjouissant ses dégâts augmentent vite en fait avec 2 de ces machins ya moyen de faire du bobo (mais j'ai pas encore vu de boss à haut AoE)

Vortex blde et blink arrow : marche pas ! dommage !

----------


## Shtong

> Essence Drain + Contagion = un combo bien simple et bien violent 
> 
> (sauf contre les monstres résistants au chaos^^)


Je confirme, Essence drain est excellent pour du single target avec les bonus de dégât chaos / poison qu'on peut trouver dans les passifs. Le DPS est énorme (par contre faut pas compter sur le life leech fait par le sort, très faible).
Contagion est aussi très sympa mais je ne sais pas s'il sera très viable en haut niveau, son efficacité commençait à s'essoufler dans l'acte 4 normal.

----------


## Jalkar

Je suis arrivé en cruel et je trouve les dmg des 2 cumulées très bon. 
Tu mets essence drain sur un mon puis contagion et tu regardes tout le pack fondre. Parfois il vaut mieux mettre contagion d'abord car essence drain est vraiment  violent

Avec du increase aoe sur contagion tu peux même faire fondre le pack d'après

----------


## Zbibam

> Je suis arrivé en cruel et je trouve les dmg des 2 cumulées très bon. 
> Tu mets essence drain sur un mon puis contagion et tu regardes tout le pack fondre. Parfois il vaut mieux mettre contagion d'abord car essence drain est vraiment  violent
> 
> Avec du increase aoe sur contagion tu peux même faire fondre le pack d'après


Tu pourrais poster le build que tu utilises stp ?  ::):

----------


## Ifit

pour un build contagion+essence drain regarde mes derniers message + ceux de ravine. T u aura deja une bonne base.

Pour l'instant je joue tranquille en act4 normal et tout disparais en 2 sec.

Plus qu a chopper du stuff ( enfoiré de memech qui drop tabula devant moi ^^)

----------


## Jalkar

> Tu pourrais poster le build que tu utilises stp ?


je l'ai mis la page d'avant  ::): 


sinon a l'heure actuelle ca donne ca : https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...kar/characters

mon tick d'Enssence Drain est a 2k+

----------


## TonTon Cookie

Salut je me suis remis un peu au jeu pour la ligue talismans HC avec un build reckoning/vengeance/static strike (la static strike je sais pas si elle va rester  a terme).
Je me suis orienté la dessus car le build me permet d'être très tanky sans sacrifier trop de dps a priori (même si c'est pas franchement bourrin), mais je me pose quelques questions : 

Je joue en marauder (lvl 37 actuellement, j'y vais bien doucement), les nodes de shields + %elem resist valent-elles le coup ? elles sont assez loins meme si y a des nodes de vie a pécho sur le chemin, je me dis que si y en a qui se demerdent juste avec le stuff pour se caper, c'est que c'est pas essentiel, néanmoins en HC on a pas trop le luxe de se dire : Ca serait passer avec un peu plus de stuff.

Sinon niveau stuff je sais pas trop vers quoi m'orienter, full armor c'est sur (pas d'éva/eShield), surement du blood magic vu que static strike consome absolument pas de mana c'est incroyable  ::o: .  Mais sur les skills/support, je sais pas trop. Pour l'instant je pense juste mettre vengeance/reckoning sur un 4-5 link dès que j'en choppe un, et coller Fire damage/melee/critique(?) ... et c'est a peu près tout, y a vraiment plein de trucs que je connais pas, et j'ai aucune idée de la viabilité du build, donc j'avance a l'aveugle, jusque là ça allait mais la j'arrive acte 4 en normal et il m'arrive assez régulièrement de descendre en dessous de la moitié de ma vie, j'aime pas trop ça.

J'éditerai le post avec mon skill tree je suis au boulot là.

EDIT : 


> Bref, triez vos talismans, ce que vous lootez sur les monstres sans rien faire c'est T1, ce que vous obtenez dans les cercles de pierre c'est le tiers du sacrifice +1 et... c'est tout !


Je suppose que c'est clair pour tous le monde depuis mais on sait jamais, ce que j'ai compris des talismans (pas grand chose en fait, vous trouverez forcément plus complet sur internet :

-Le tier dépend uniquement de la couleur du collier du talisman : Blanc t1, noir t2, rouge t3 (j'en ai pas vu jusqu'à présent).
Le tier ne dépend pas de la rareté du talisman. Pour avoir du t2 il faut 5T1 etc ...

- Pour combiner des talismans, il en faut 5 de même tier indépendament de la rareté, et de 5 différentes formes.

- le talisman obtenu est de tier de base + 1 (avec je suppose une limite de tier 3 ou peut-être même 4 si il y à un tier 4), pour ce qui est de sa rareté je suis pas sur mais je crois que si y a du jaune y aura plus de chance de chopper un talisman jaune.  Pour ce qui est des stats du talisman par contre je me suis pas penché dessus, et pour la forme aucune idée non plus.

-Il y a des talismans unique, au moins 1, j'en ai choppé un tier 1 avec une socket et qui donne 3 skills lvl 10 en support au skill placé dedans. (Chaos damage et je sais plus quoi, c'est pas fou mais ça aide un peu au début)

----------


## Ravine

Et pendant ce temps, Chris Wilson balance l'un des elements pour la vendor recipe de The Goddess Unleashed

http://i.imgur.com/PB8NPVT.png

----------


## Jalkar

> -Il y a des talismans unique, au moins 1, j'en ai choppé un tier 1 avec une socket et qui donne 3 skills lvl 10 en support au skill placé dedans. (Chaos damage et je sais plus quoi, c'est pas fou mais ça aide un peu au début)


Il ya surtout un "Cast When stunned" qui pue un peu

----------


## Ravine

Et si tu mets une attaque dedans, hop, t'es pas emmerde, et le Cast When Stunned n'est pas utilise.
Si tu mets ton Golem, hop, auto cast de golem quand t'es stunned.
Si t'as pas beaucoup de vie, CWS sort potentiellement souvent si t'as le malheur d'etre au CaC.
Stun c'est aussi quand tu bloques, vu que tu as l'animation de stun qui se lance si tu bloques et que le coup aurait du te Stun (c'est a ca que sert le Block stun recovery)

http://poedb.tw/us/unique.php?n=Night%27s+Hold le talisman en question

----------


## TonTon Cookie

> Et si tu mets une attaque dedans, hop, t'es pas emmerde, et le Cast When Stunned n'est pas utilise.
> Si tu mets ton Golem, hop, auto cast de golem quand t'es stunned.
> *Si t'as pas beaucoup de vie, CWS sort potentiellement souvent si t'as le malheur d'etre au CaC.
> Stun c'est aussi quand tu bloques, vu que tu as l'animation de stun qui se lance si tu bloques et que le coup aurait du te Stun (c'est a ca que sert le Block stun recovery)*
> 
> http://poedb.tw/us/unique.php?n=Night%27s+Hold le talisman en question


J'ai pas trop compris la premiere phrase, et j'aimerais bien quelques explications sur le block stun recovery je suis pas trop au point sur ces  mécaniques qui semblent un peu secondaire quand on débute !

----------


## Ravine

http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Stun

Whether or not a stun occurs can be calculated using the following formula:


```
stun_chance [%] = 200 * damage / defender_effective_max_life
```

------------------------------------------
http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Blocking

*Block duration*

When an attack is blocked, *the game also calculates if the attack would have caused a stun were it not blocked*. If it would have caused a stun, the blocking animation is played, stunning you briefly. If it would not have caused a stun, then you get a "free" block with no animation. Faster Block and Stun Recovery and Increased Block Recovery modifiers reduce the length of the blocking animation.

The following formula is the complete calculation for the duration of the blocking animation (in milliseconds). If you cannot be stunned, the block animation will never play.



```
Block Duration = 350 / ( 1 + Block and Stun Recovery + Block Recovery )
```

--------------------------------------------------

La premiere phrase est simple. Les gemmes "Cast when/Cast on" font des "cast". Les seules gemmes qui peuvent etre cast sont les spells. Donc une attaque (Reave, Viper Strike, etc) ne va pas etre affecte par un Cast When en support. Comme cet unique "linke" (supporte) la gemme sertie, et que les Cast When n'affecte que les spells, si tu mets une attaque dedans, tu as une attaque avec Added Chaos niveau 10, Blind niveau 10 en support, et Cast When Stunned n'est juste pas pris en compte.

----------


## TonTon Cookie

Merci !

Pardon, la première phrase soulignée je voulais dire.

----------


## Jalkar

question sur le stun justement.

Actuellement (lvl 50-55 en cruel) j'ai l'impression de passé mon temps à me faire interupt lorsque je cast. Et-est ce que les noeuds qui permettent d'éviter ces stun sont intéressant ou il vaut mieux stacker de la vie ?

----------


## Ravine

Les deux.
Les trois meme.

- Stacker de la vie/armour: Stun threshold plus eleve, moins de risque de te faire stun.
- Le stun recovery sera interessant pour recaster derriere, mais tu te feras quand meme stun (pour une anim duration de 0 il me semble). Ton cast sera donc interrompu.
- Prendre les nodes pour eviter le cast interruption/stun. Tu as un cluster en plein milieu de la zone Witch qui file 15% * 2 + 25%, soit 55% to avoid interruption from stun while casting, avec un second cluster sur le croisement Witch/Scion/Shadow, qui file 15% de plus (total, 70% avoid interrupt). Il existe un node Ranger qui file 20% Avoid Being Stunned, qui va se stack avec tout ca (20% des hits qui auraient du stun seront Avoided)

Autre choix: prendre Eye of Chayula (reduced life, cannot be stunned), prendre Unwavering Stance (cannot be stunned, cannot evade), ou looter les nouvelles bottes Skyforth (Stun threshold based on 500% of mana)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Sinon niveau stuff je sais pas trop vers quoi m'orienter, full armor c'est sur (pas d'éva/eShield), surement du blood magic vu que static strike consome absolument pas de mana c'est incroyable


Pour les Talismans le reste est détaillé plus tôt, y compris pour la rateté (le % de rareté des talismans sacrifiés est ton % de chance d'avoir cette rareté : 1 rare 1 bleu 1 unique et 2 blancs = 20% de chance d'avoir 1 rare, 20% bleu, 20% unique et 40% blanc).

Pour la phrase que je viens de quoter : ton raisonnement est complètement bancal ! Si on prend blood magic habituellement c'est pour ne pas avoir à gérer la mana. (l'autre possibilité serait de jouer ES/low life mais ce n'est pas ton cas)
Si ta compétence principale n'en consomme pas ou très peu, pourquoi avoir besoin de blood magic ? 
Soit t'as une gemme blood magic et tu perds un slot sur la skill. Soit t'as le passif et tu te prives de tout buff sur la mana. 

Si ta skill consomme si peu, alors un peu de mana leech (passif, équipement, curse) te suffira largement, et ta mana pourra te servir à caser : un hérald, artic armor, aura défensive ou offensive, aura curse (genre warlord et hop life/mana leech easy)...

----------


## Ravine

Sinon moi je vais tenter le Chancing de Skyforth, parce que putain, quand meme quoi... (si je les loote, je ne sais pas si dois les vendre ou les utiliser, tellement elles sont belles)

http://poedb.tw/us/unique.php?n=Skyforth

----------


## Drup

Il faut pas espérer les loots (c'est uniquement dans les maps tiers 15). La seule possibilité c'est de chance.

Perso, je considère que ces bottes, comme les autres uniques tiers 1, n'existent pas. Voila.

----------


## Wannamama

> Sinon moi je vais tenter le Chancing de Skyforth, parce que putain, quand meme quoi... (si je les loote, je ne sais pas si dois les vendre ou les utiliser, tellement elles sont belles)
> 
> http://poedb.tw/us/unique.php?n=Skyforth


Bon courage  ::trollface::  :

----------


## CaMarchePas

J'en parlais hier de la vidéo, j'ai d'ailleurs pas compris pourquoi ça a rollback...

Sinon, ma cursabot s'équipe doucement mais surement (victario 4L/5s, dyingbreath 4L/5s), les doedres damning et windscream sont à portée (8c/anneau, 10c pour les bottes, et ça a l'air de continuer à descendre), faudra attendre un peu pour l'alpha's howl (>1 ex) ou l'amu corrupt (y'en a juste pas à vendre et j'ai de toute façon pas encore une seule vaal orb)... 

Du coup ce soir je vais commencer mon reroll bourrin mais je réfléchissais à commencer un reroll pour mf vu le coût probable de certains des challenges à faire... Une idée de ce qui marche bien actuellement ? (ie : efficace en stuff mf sans être trop chiant). Prout prout arrow j'ai cru comprendre que c'était mort et c'est pas mon truc. Minion master ça ne me tente pas.

Je me tate beaucoup à faire simplement un ranger pour vider les zones de fin merciless / petites maps (ie : je tue avant d'être tué) et faire un vrai perso shockwave totem que j'utilise sur ma cursabot mais que je trouve pété comme skill (ie : je fais pas de dégâts monstrueux mais ça nettoie bien alors que je n'ai AUCUN bonus passif et quasi rien sur le stuff). 

Dans l'absolu je dirais même que juste tous les sors physical seraient de bonnes options pour mf : bons dégâts de base, facilement boostés par added fire / hatred / HoA... d'autres suggestions ?

----------


## Ravine

J'ai vu passer une The Anvil +1 curse a vendre, t'es sur?

----------


## Wannamama

> Sinon, ma cursabot s'équipe doucement mais surement (victario 4L/5s, dyingbreath 4L/5s), les doedres damning et windscream sont à portée (8c/anneau, 10c pour les bottes, et ça a l'air de continuer à descendre)


J'ai les bottes si tu veux  :;): .

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'ai vu passer une The Anvil +1 curse a vendre, t'es sur?


Ben sur poe.trade y'a jamais rien depuis le début de la ligue mais c'est pas fréquent et y'a beaucoup de monde qui les cherche (et sur the andvil ça doit couter un bras) 




> J'ai les bottes si tu veux .


Oh oui !

----------


## Jalkar

> Les deux.
> Les trois meme.
> 
> - Stacker de la vie/armour: Stun threshold plus eleve, moins de risque de te faire stun.
> - Le stun recovery sera interessant pour recaster derriere, mais tu te feras quand meme stun (pour une anim duration de 0 il me semble). Ton cast sera donc interrompu.
> - Prendre les nodes pour eviter le cast interruption/stun. Tu as un cluster en plein milieu de la zone Witch qui file 15% * 2 + 25%, soit 55% to avoid interruption from stun while casting, avec un second cluster sur le croisement Witch/Scion/Shadow, qui file 15% de plus (total, 70% avoid interrupt). Il existe un node Ranger qui file 20% Avoid Being Stunned, qui va se stack avec tout ca (20% des hits qui auraient du stun seront Avoided)
> 
> Autre choix: prendre Eye of Chayula (reduced life, cannot be stunned), prendre Unwavering Stance (cannot be stunned, cannot evade), ou looter les nouvelles bottes Skyforth (Stun threshold based on 500% of mana)


du coup un build Chaos Inoculation a plus de chance de se faire stun qu'un build classique ?

----------


## Ravine

oui parce que le stun est base sur le max life qu'ils auraient avant l'application de CI, et qu'un build CI va rarement prendre des nodes %Life. Du coup un perso CI aura un Max Life dans les 1000 avant CI, et donc un Stun Threshold tres bas. C'est pour ca que la plupart des builds melee CI recommandaient Chayula, ou Unwavering Stance vu que l'impact de Chayula sur le max life ne posait pas de probleme en CI.

----------


## Ravine

Ahah mais putain, Ghudda, ce type est fantastique :D

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ahah mais putain, Ghudda, ce type est fantastique :D


O
M
G

Je viens d'être converti au Ghuddhisme. 


\o/

----------


## Orhin

> Ahah mais putain, Ghudda, ce type est fantastique :D


 ::wub::

----------


## Jalkar

Il utilise un animated Guardian pour avoir l'effet de la wand dying breath ?

----------


## Ravine

Oui, tu le vois se balader a ses cotes.

Sinon j'ai une question tres simple: comment efficacement gerer un setup Dual Curse, sans +1 curse? J'ai besoin de generer des Power Charges, mais j'aime la securite du Leech de Warlord's Mark. Comment est ce que je pourrais alterner les deux en "auto cast" sans trop me prendre la tete? (A terme je pense forcer un PCoC dans un 5L pour me passer de Assassin's Mark, a regret)

----------


## Ravine

Et s'il y'a un Caster Crit/Evasion dans la salle qui a 25 chaos, je recommande Mind Pendant Hexclaw Talisman vendu par BlitzPA.

----------


## Drup

Ravine: c'est pas clair s'il y a des contextes précis ou tu veux l'un ou l'autre. Il y a des combinaisons qui marche mieux (genre warlord sur HoT+CoH et TC sur cwdt).

----------


## Jalkar

> Oui, tu le vois se balader a ses cotes.
> 
> Sinon j'ai une question tres simple: comment efficacement gerer un setup Dual Curse, sans +1 curse? J'ai besoin de generer des Power Charges, mais j'aime la securite du Leech de Warlord's Mark. Comment est ce que je pourrais alterner les deux en "auto cast" sans trop me prendre la tete? (A terme je pense forcer un PCoC dans un 5L pour me passer de Assassin's Mark, a regret)


Je serais tenter de dire d'utiliser deux raccourcis différents, un pour chaque curse, tu veux switch tu désactive le premier et active le second

----------


## CaMarchePas

http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1511894



> We deployed a hotfix with the following changes:
> 
> 
> Temporal Chains quality now grants 0.5% increased Cast Speed per point of quality.Enfeeble quality now grants 0.5% reduced enemy Critical Strike Multiplier per point of quality.Curse on Hit quality now grants 0.5% Curse Duration per point of quality.Blasphemy quality now grants 0.5% Curse Area of Effect Radius per point of quality.


...

Donc une vidéo sur un truc broken mais à coup d'empower/enlighten level4, qui existait déjà d'après les commentaires et "work as intended" dixit je ne sais plus quel membre du staff sur un précédent topic à ce sujet et on se retrouve avec ce genre de nerf.

Je suis d'accord avec une bonne partie des commentaires sur le topic : certaines skills sont OP sans matos (ou pas cher) pendant des mois voir plusieurs ligues d'affilée et on ne fait pas grand chose ou tardivement... mais une vidéo sur un truc broken mais avec du stuff de ouf que 99.9% des joueurs n'auront pas et on nerf à la truelle...

Le fast cast sur la qualité de Temporal chain, ben ça sert à rien étant donné que les passifs de curse boostent déjà ça (et sans ces passifs la skill ne devient pas broken) et qu'accessoirement la skill ne se spamme pas, sans même parler que son intérêt défensif fait qu'elle est principalement utilisée avec CoH ou maintenant Blasphemy. Et on rajoutera que caster plus vite un truc qui fait que ta cible va devenir très lente, c'est pas vraiment utile tout court.

Réduire que le crit multiplier sur enfeeble pareil, j'ai du mal à voir l'intérêt de s'emmerder à rajouter 20% quality ou releveler la gemme pour gagner 10% sur le crit multy... on a déjà réduction de dégâts, d'accuracy (donc de dégât ET de crit), de crit chance et de crit multy chacun de 25%, en quoi 10% de crit multy est intéressant ?

Retirer le curse efficiency de la qualité de CoH ou Blasphemy, je suis d'accord, avoir une façon plus facile et pratique de poser ses curses ET plus efficacement j'ai toujours trouvé ça illogique... Mais encore une fois : qu'est ce qu'on s'en tape de la durée sur CoH puisque de toute façon ça coûte moins cher que de spammer la curse ou que c'est sur un système systématique (skill d'entrée de combat ou de déclenchement en défense). 
Et la portée sur blasphemy... quand on avait pas le détail j'ai toujours supposé qu'on aurait de la portée comme sur toutes les auras... Mais comme pour les auras, augmenter la portée je trouve ça useless mais d'une puissance... Sans forcer on a déjà tout l'écran et bien plus en portée d'aura... les auras de blasphemy ont la particularité de profiter des bonus de portée des auras ET des malédictions (ET des aoes), alors bon, avoir 2 écrans ou 3, bof bof...

Qu'il y ai des nerfs, ok, des modifications, ok, mais là c'est juste un putain de nerf à la truelle fait dans la précipitation pour régler un "problème" qui n'arrivera pas avant un bon moment ou en tout cas pas en nombre (faut se les XP et/ou obtenir les gemmes concernées en level 4, pas donné à tout le monde) et toujours dixit les commentaires le "bug" existe depuis au moins warbands et la 2.0...

Le bon point c'est que je n'aurais aucun intérêt à double xp/q20 une partie de mes gemmes. >.>

----------


## Ravine

Il faudrait qu'il fasse un nouvel exile, Ghudda Gamebreaker, qui a un de ses builds en random. Juste pour voir les reactions ^^

----------


## Dirian

Pour une fois, j'avoue être très déçu par la réaction de GGG. La video a beau montrer quelque chose de totalement broken, ca ne méritait pas une réponse aussi mauvaise !

----------


## Drup

wow.
Wow.
WOW.

 ::O:

----------


## Jalkar

Ca veux dire quoi "Implicit Modifier Mangitudes are Doubled" ?

ca double les valeurs des deux implicites du talisman ? du coup 140/112 ?

----------


## Drup

@Jalkar: Non. La c'est déjà doublé. Les implicits sont 35/28 sur les autres talis.
Je rappelle juste l’existence d'implicits "50% X dmg converted to fire", maintenant on double. :D


Bek a fait un post donnant des détails sur le fonctionnement du poison (et des talis).
Apparemment (et comme je le soupçonnait), le mécanisme de double dip marche exactement comme l'ignite, donc tout ceux qui ont des builds poison, je conseille la lecture du cette page. En particulier, les %dmg projo ou AoE appliquent à la fois sur le hit initial et un 2eme fois sur le poison. Pareil pour les %dmg chaos bien sur (donc void manipulation est fumé).

(Putain je veux mon voltaxic, ça va scale de façon indécente)

----------


## Jalkar

> @Jalkar: Non. La c'est déjà doublé. Les implicits sont 35/28 sur les autres talis.
> Je rappelle juste l’existence d'implicits "50% X dmg converted to fire", maintenant on double. :D
> 
> 
> Bek a fait un post donnant des détails sur le fonctionnement du poison (et des talis).
> Apparemment (et comme je le soupçonnait), le mécanisme de double dip marche exactement comme l'ignite, donc tout ceux qui ont des builds poison, je conseille la lecture du cette page. En particulier, les %dmg projo ou AoE appliquent à la fois sur le hit initial et un 2eme fois sur le poison. Pareil pour les %dmg chaos bien sur (donc void manipulation est fumé).
> 
> (Putain je veux mon voltaxic, ça va scale de façon indécente)


Ok, par contre à voir si tu peux chopper cet unique sur différentes base ou pas  ::): 
Perso l'unique Tier 1 j'ai choppé toujours le même (3x) (celui avec 1 socket)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhpC...ature=youtu.be
Perso je veux des Bino's... ca va me couter cher :D



Pour le %Dmg proj  je l'avais constaté avec Essence Drain + Faster projectile, ca boostait "un peu" le DoT et "Beaucoup" le confort de jeux ^^ Mais Rapid Decay est vraiment fumé aussi  ::):

----------


## Louck

> ca boostait "un peu" le DoT



Ca n'améliore pas que les dégâts du projectile ?

----------


## Jalkar

> Ca n'améliore pas que les dégâts du projectile ?


si, mais les dmg du projectile me semble vraiment anecdotique comparé au DoT  ::): 
(comme les Dmg de Contagion)

----------


## Leybi

> Une idée de ce qui marche bien actuellement ? (ie : efficace en stuff mf sans être trop chiant). Prout prout arrow j'ai cru comprendre que c'était mort et c'est pas mon truc. Minion master ça ne me tente pas.
> 
> Dans l'absolu je dirais même que juste tous les sors physical seraient de bonnes options pour mf : bons dégâts de base, facilement boostés par added fire / hatred / HoA... d'autres suggestions ?


Double Flame Totem ça peut se jouer MF, et ça demande 0 stuff (à part le stuff MF évidemment, et encore juste Item Rarity c'est déjà pas mal). En plus le leveling est un des plus rapides  ::): 
Bon par contre c'est pas le meilleur culler en party je pense.

Sinon SRS (Summon Raging Spirits) c'est pas vraiment un summoner et ça reste un build classique en Magic Find.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Flame totem déjà fait, me passionne pas pour mf. 
http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vie...ge/1#p12225059



> In a few hours, we will deploy a hotfix that undoes the curse changes in yesterday's hotfix. It will introduce a cap of 75% to the action speed reduction caused by Temporal Chains and to the effects of Enfeeble.
> 
> We shouldn't have made such a large balance modification within a challenge league. This new cap solves the exploit case without affecting most other players.
> 
> We want people to understand that this change wasn't made as a knee-jerk reaction, it was a balance change that was discussed during the development of 2.1.0 and was omitted from the initial deploy. There are numerous ways that the current curse system is holding us back, so we will review it extensively for 2.2.0 next year.


Retour arrière sur le "hotfix" d'hier nerfant sévèrement les malédictions avec introduction d'un hardcap à 75%, ce que tout le monde demandait quoi... Mais c'était pas une réaction à l'arrache non non bien sur... Les malédictions seront modifées en 2.2 (patch d'ascendancy je suppose ?).

Ça me rassure car ça me motivait carrément moyen de continuer à monter un perso dédié curses avec de tels nerfs... Y'a besoin d'équilibrages mais là c'était à la truelle... J'espère juste que même si équilibrage il y a ça va pas être trop handicapant pour jouer support... c'est déjà pas assez limité actuellement (que ce soit curses ou auras) s'ils pouvaient faire un truc qui favorise le support sans rendre certains builds solos pétés ça serait le pied (ie : pas possible d'avoir 14 auras et un dps violent en même temps...).

----------


## CaMarchePas

En version support (ie : avec victario et dying breath) le dps de mes shockwave totem est complètement anecdotique. Du coup faut que je change ça pour un truc plus utile. Deux idées me viennent à l'esprit, avec quasi la même question :
-Ice spear : avec warlord ça devrait me rendre assez la mana pour spam. Avec assassin's mark et elemental weakness et/ou frostbite y'aurait moyen de geler assez souvent malgré les faibles dégâts ?
-Shockwave totem : avec warlord je baisse la "résistance" au stun des mobs, si je link shockwave avec stun et éventuellement knockback, est-ce que les dégâts très faibles resteraient suffisant pour repousser efficacement les mobs ? (pas pour faire chier le groupe mais pour empêcher les mobs de m'atteindre)

Les traps coûtent trop cher en mana et je ne peux pas leech la mana sur leurs dégâts, idems pour les totems en fait. Les minions : j'ai pas assez de cast/mana/auras pour que SrS soit intéressant. Sans passifs je pense que les zombies/squelettes/spectres ne tiendront pas la route... 

D'autres idées ?

----------


## Jalkar

Mon build Contagion/EssenceDrain à un problème en monocible.
Mon perso : https://www.pathofexile.com/account/view-profile/Jalkar
Mon build actuel : https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...erName=AvecMoi

Je refléchissais à l'ajout d'un Totem en 4L pour aider dans ce cas la. 

Il y a deux possibilités : 
- Soit j'essaie de capitaliser sur mon Spell Damage / Chaos Damage et du coup il faut que j'utilise la gemme de support Poison
=> Spell Totem + BladeFall + Poison + Add Chaos Dmg ou Concentred Effect(devrait fonctionne avec BladeVortex et EK également)
=> ShockWave Totem + Poison + Add Chaos Dmg + Faster Casting

- Soit j'essaie de capitaliser uniquement sur mon Spell Damage et la c'est plus ouvert mais je n'y connais rien


Vous avez des idées sur les deux possibilités ? Une idée de setup intéressant pour du monocible complémentaire ?

----------


## Drup

CMP, rien que pour toi.

----------


## Ravine

> En version support (ie : avec victario et dying breath) le dps de mes shockwave totem est complètement anecdotique. Du coup faut que je change ça pour un truc plus utile. Deux idées me viennent à l'esprit, avec quasi la même question :
> -Ice spear : avec warlord ça devrait me rendre assez la mana pour spam. Avec assassin's mark et elemental weakness et/ou frostbite y'aurait moyen de geler assez souvent malgré les faibles dégâts ?
> -Shockwave totem : avec warlord je baisse la "résistance" au stun des mobs, si je link shockwave avec stun et éventuellement knockback, est-ce que les dégâts très faibles resteraient suffisant pour repousser efficacement les mobs ? (pas pour faire chier le groupe mais pour empêcher les mobs de m'atteindre)
> 
> Les traps coûtent trop cher en mana et je ne peux pas leech la mana sur leurs dégâts, idems pour les totems en fait. Les minions : j'ai pas assez de cast/mana/auras pour que SrS soit intéressant. Sans passifs je pense que les zombies/squelettes/spectres ne tiendront pas la route... 
> 
> D'autres idées ?


Cold Snap?

N'oublie pas que la gemme Reduced Mana existe toujours, et que tu peux tout a fait faire un Bear Trap, multiple Trap, Increase Duration, Reduced Mana.
Pour faire du CC, y'a pas de secret, le froid est roi. (vous pouvez utiliser cette phrase dans une chanson, je vous y autorise)

- - - Updated - - -




> Mon build Contagion/EssenceDrain à un problème en monocible.
> Mon perso : https://www.pathofexile.com/account/view-profile/Jalkar
> Mon build actuel : https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...erName=AvecMoi


Tu aurais le Tooltip (dans la fiche de perso, onglet Offensive) pour ton Essence Drain?

----------


## Jalkar

> Cold Snap?
> 
> N'oublie pas que la gemme Reduced Mana existe toujours, et que tu peux tout a fait faire un Bear Trap, multiple Trap, Increase Duration, Reduced Mana.
> Pour faire du CC, y'a pas de secret, le froid est roi. (vous pouvez utiliser cette phrase dans une chanson, je vous y autorise)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Tu aurais le Tooltip (dans la fiche de perso, onglet Offensive) pour ton Essence Drain?


Non  ::(: 

De tete :
Durée ~3.8sec
Dot : 7500dmg / sec
flat : 1000-1500
Atk/sec : ~2

----------


## Ravine

Ahah c'est enorme deja, je ne vois pas comment tu as du mal en mono cible. C'est plus qu'un Poison Arrow post 2.0. Avec ton Vulnerability ca devrait tomber tres vite. Si tu as du mal c'est peut etre que tu devrais degager Blasphemy et SelfCast Vulnerability. Ca ne devrait pas couter tres cher en mana, et tu devrais etre capable de faire Vulnerability > Contagion > Essence Drain a la suite

N'oublie pas que Whither est un tres bon support Chaos/DoT, avec un cast speed ridicule, et qui n'overwrite pas les curses.

----------


## Mad-T

> En version support (ie : avec victario et dying breath) le dps de mes shockwave totem est complètement anecdotique. Du coup faut que je change ça pour un truc plus utile.


Utile, mais pas dps ?
Ok, alors en support, un shockwave totem + knockback + inc AOE + fast cast suffit pour bien 'aspirer' les mobs avec les gants Empire's_Grasp 
Sinon, tu as déjà essayé Arctic Breath ? En GMP avec une bonne vitesse de cast, tu chill tous les mobs, surtout en lieu clos ^^ (aussi possible en spell totem)

----------


## Jalkar

> Ahah c'est enorme deja, je ne vois pas comment tu as du mal en mono cible. C'est plus qu'un Poison Arrow post 2.0. Avec ton Vulnerability ca devrait tomber tres vite. Si tu as du mal c'est peut etre que tu devrais degager Blasphemy et SelfCast Vulnerability. Ca ne devrait pas couter tres cher en mana, et tu devrais etre capable de faire Vulnerability > Contagion > Essence Drain a la suite
> 
> N'oublie pas que Whither est un tres bon support Chaos/DoT, avec un cast speed ridicule, et qui n'overwrite pas les curses.


Oui j'utilise wither mais même avec (j'ai 5 stack maxi avec ma vitesse de cast) j'ai l'impression que les bosses prennent 3 plombes par rapport aux bleus /jaunes.. 

A la limite je peux tenter de mettre un spell totem /wither tout en conservant le mien pour augmenter le nombre de stack sur les monstres 

Je joue bcp en groupe du coup le dps est moins important par rapport aux pv des monstres 

(en groupe j'utilise temporal chain pour plus de confort pour tous)

----------


## Ravine

Tu le Spell Echo Whither? Et le fait que les boss prennent 3 plombes se tient, ce sont des mobs plus bourrins que la moyenne, et le principe meme d'un build Degen c'est de n'avoir aucun Burst Damage.

Tu peux eventuellement ajouter un Searing Bond totem dans ton arsenal. Tu as quelques nodes de DoT qui feront synergie avec les totems, et tu peux en sortir 2 maintenant sans avoir a investir dans Ancestral Bond.
La prochaine etape sera de craquer ta tirelire pour un The Consuming Dark http://poe.trade/search/imosimkonowazu (ou tu pourras slot le Searing Bond - qui a le tag Fire), et ca devrait faire quelques solides ajouts a tes DPS.

- - - Updated - - -

J'ajoute que je serai parti sur la branche Spell Damage plutot que Energy Shield, vu que tu sembles avoir assez de force pour tenir une Devout Chainmail, tu devrais pouvoir utiliser des Armour/ES assez facilement et continuer a encaisser relativement correctement

- - - Updated - - -

Et n'oublie pas d'acheter le Green Beam effect pour Searing Bond. Ca fera plus "Chaos"/ poison

----------


## Jalkar

> Tu le Spell Echo Whither? Et le fait que les boss prennent 3 plombes se tient, ce sont des mobs plus bourrins que la moyenne, et le principe meme d'un build Degen c'est de n'avoir aucun Burst Damage.
> 
> Tu peux eventuellement ajouter un Searing Bond totem dans ton arsenal. Tu as quelques nodes de DoT qui feront synergie avec les totems, et tu peux en sortir 2 maintenant sans avoir a investir dans Ancestral Bond.
> La prochaine etape sera de craquer ta tirelire pour un The Consuming Dark http://poe.trade/search/imosimkonowazu (ou tu pourras slot le Searing Bond - qui a le tag Fire), et ca devrait faire quelques solides ajouts a tes DPS.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> J'ajoute que je serai parti sur la branche Spell Damage plutot que Energy Shield, vu que tu sembles avoir assez de force pour tenir une Devout Chainmail, tu devrais pouvoir utiliser des Armour/ES assez facilement et continuer a encaisser relativement correctement
> 
> ...


J'étais parti ES dans l'idée de faire un build bien tanky, actu je suis pas spécialement tanky j'ai juste beaucoup d'ES  :^_^: (~2800pv ~2500es)
mais je vais voir pour prendre les noeuds spell avant d'aller plus loin et de supprimer les noeuds ES (globalement tout le monde me dit la même chose pour les noeuds ES :D)

The Consuming Dark fait parti de ma "test list", les trucs que je veux tester avec mon build. (ce matin il y en avait une de vendu pour 2c, ce midi c'est 13 minimum  ::XD:: )
A cela s'ajout les Bino's mais c'est pas le même tarif :D

Wither ne fonctionne pas avec Spell Echo (c'est du Channeling), ca marche avec Faster Casting / Increase duration / Incrase AOE par contre
J'ai pas les couleurs pour rajouter la Increase Duration pour le moment

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour être vraiment dans le temps il faudrait une version violette du totem :D

----------


## CaMarchePas

> CMP, rien que pour toi.





> Cold Snap?
> 
> N'oublie pas que la gemme Reduced Mana existe toujours, et que tu peux tout a fait faire un Bear Trap, multiple Trap, Increase Duration, Reduced Mana.
> Pour faire du CC, y'a pas de secret, le froid est roi. (vous pouvez utiliser cette phrase dans une chanson, je vous y autorise)


Cold snap a un cool down à bypass via power charge donc non.

Le bear trap je l'avais en leveling, je l'ai mis dans un coin mais pour m'en servir sur ta config me faut du G-G-R-R, pas pour tout de suite !  ::P: 




> Utile, mais pas dps ?
> Ok, alors en support, un shockwave totem + knockback + inc AOE + fast cast suffit pour bien 'aspirer' les mobs avec les gants Empire's_Grasp 
> Sinon, tu as déjà essayé Arctic Breath ? En GMP avec une bonne vitesse de cast, tu chill tous les mobs, surtout en lieu clos ^^ (aussi possible en spell totem)


Oui utile mais pas dps vu que je peux pas faire des dégâts utile sans aucun item ni passif qui boost les dégâts. Empire's grasp serait utile mais un unique de plus va me bloquer sévèrement pour chercher des résistance ! (dying breath / alpha's howl / doedre's daming x2 / windscream / victario's influence / amu corrupt +1 curse)

Arctic breath je l'oublie toujours, je vais tester, le chill ground couplé à TC pourrait ne pas être dégueux ! 




> Non 
> 
> De tete :
> Durée ~3.8sec
> Dot : 7500dmg / sec
> flat : 1000-1500
> Atk/sec : ~2


Si tu sens une grosse différence sur les boss c'est juste par ce qu'ils ont généralement une "bonne" résistance au chaos contrairement à la plupart des mobs. Si t'as pas mal de nodes degen et/ou physical un puncture trap pourrait faire bien mal non ?

----------


## Jalkar

> Si tu sens une grosse différence sur les boss c'est juste par ce qu'ils ont généralement une "bonne" résistance au chaos contrairement à la plupart des mobs. Si t'as pas mal de nodes degen et/ou physical un puncture trap pourrait faire bien mal non ?


J'ai que des nodes de Degen, donc à tester  ::): 

Globalement j'ai testé des trucs hier à base de : 
Spell Totem + sort + add chaos dmg + poison

Je voulais voir si la degen du poison pouvait être un complément intéressant à mes Dot.

La conclusion est non  ::): 
le poison ne dure pas assez longtemps, du coup n'est pas stack assez et ne fait pas des masses de dmg

Je n'ai aps pu tester Searing Bond + The Consuming Dark, à faire plus tard  ::): 

Par contre j'ai booster mon Wither avec un Increase Duration, du coup je peux en stack 6 ou 7, ce qui commence à se voir quand je peux les cast tranquillement  ::): 

Du coup je me dis qu'ajouter un Totem Wither en plus de mon SelfCast Wither peut faire atteindre des stacks intéressant en débuf  ::): 

En solo c'est vraiment les bosses les plus relou, rare et magique ca passe crème  ::):  (Voll est vraiment long à tomber par ex^^)
Je suis parti chercher des noeuds "Increase Skill Duration"... Mon contagion dure quasi 10sec et mon Essence Drain 4+ malgré un Rapid Decay... C'est du confort mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit vraiment intéressant. J'ai peut être plutôt intérêt à prendre des nœuds "dégat" (Chaos + Projectile Damage autour du Shadow)

----------


## Mad-T

> Arctic breath je l'oublie toujours, je vais tester, le chill ground couplé à TC pourrait ne pas être dégueux !


FONCE §§§
D'accord sur cold snap, et pas fan de bear trap.

J'ai joué Artic breath sur la beta, en triple totem GMP inc AOE...
Le dps était semi mou, mais le contrôle... OMG, la vie en blanc...

Bref, en 4L monocast je pense que AB/Spell Echo/Fast cast /GMP est au top  si tu tiens la mana...
Après pour du curse on hit, je sais pas trop, enfin tu dois déjà avoir ton truc pour les curses non ? :D

Si tu veux du contrôle le chillground c'est énorme, testé et approuvé. Et AB REPEINS LES PIÈCES.

Si tu joues crit (genre si tu fais aussi conduit powercharge ?), tu peux ptet aussi tester un icespear gmp spell echo + (crit chance /prolif )?

Si tu fais tout cela, dis, on joue ensemble ?  ::): 
Un mfer dans le coin ? :D

PS : pour AB, du projectile speed sur le stuff ou passif, cela aide...

----------


## Flibustier

Ne cherche pas trop loin, ce skill est fait pour être dans une chaine cast on crit avec en même temps contagion. J'ai contourné un peu le problème en mettant un chain. J'ai donc 3 mobs qui crèvent et qui passent contagion+essencedrain à leurs voisins mais c'est juste un patch sur une jambe de bois. Il faut du crit' pour faire gros bobo aux boss.
Avec le chain et ma Cherrubim's Maleficence, j'ai 5-6 projectiles qui multiplient le 0,05% de life leech+100%, c'est trop peu également, mais je sens que ce chest est fait pour ce skill. Avec un bon coc, tu peux en avoir 4-5 fois plus donc arriver à 1% de degat leeché. 
Je vais continuer le build 'standard' avec si possible un staff +1 chaos (le+3 est peut etre possible) + empower, si j'ai le temps.

----------


## Enyss

Salut là dedans ! Y'a eu quoi de neuf sur le jeu depuis cet été ?

----------


## Ifit

Lvl 75 avec ma witch essence drain + contagion j'attaque les maps tier1-4 et c'est vraiment easy.

Tabula 6L pour essence drain , 7,6k initial hit , 16k DoT, rien résiste plus de 3 secondes. 
En defence  3k hp + 500 ES  et 400 armor  ::trollface::  !

Un build de début de league sympa, il ne demande pas de stuff particulier et garde une bonne vitesse de farm.

Maintenant farm farm pour avoir ma bino's / consuming dark ;D

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Patch de 1.2g chez moi, j'en connais un qui va en chier.  ::P: 

Chris dit qu'il y a eu un petit soucis et qu'il est 1go trop gros.  ::lol:: 

Sinon:

You can now Ctrl-Click talismans into stone circles from your inventory and back again.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Sinon:
> 
> You can now Ctrl-Click talismans into stone circles from your inventory and back again.


Yep, ça c'est cool ! En plus certaines zones comme Dried Lake ont 100% de chance d'avoir un Stone Altar. Ça va être plus facile d'écouler nos stocks de Talisman.  :;):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

J'ai joué, 20mn ce matin, je confirme, un altar à chaque run.

----------


## Louck

> Lvl 75 avec ma witch essence drain + contagion j'attaque les maps tier1-4 et c'est vraiment easy.
> 
> Tabula 6L pour essence drain , 7,6k initial hit , 16k DoT, rien résiste plus de 3 secondes. 
> En defence  3k hp + 500 ES  et 400 armor  !
> 
> Un build de début de league sympa, il ne demande pas de stuff particulier et garde une bonne vitesse de farm.
> 
> Maintenant farm farm pour avoir ma bino's / consuming dark ;D


Je suis juste curieux, si tu peux nous montrer ton build ? (passive et gems pour Essence Drain / Contagion).

----------


## Ifit

Tu dois pouvoir regarder mon perso "DecayMaster" ici : https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...fit/characters
Au niveau Tree j'ai encore des nodes de leveling (+30 dex / +30 str) donc il va évoluer encore un peu mais les grandes lignes sont la.
Et pour le 6L sur la tabula le faster casting va surement sauter plus tard pour poison ou empower.

Hésitez pas à me pm in game pour des infos / party  etc...

----------


## Ifit

J'ai choppé ca hier http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Eclipse_Solaris , il y a des mécaniques sympa autours du blind ? Le wiki semble très pauvre et pas à jour sur la partie blind.

----------


## chowie

Fuuu j'ai encore drop une shavronne en standart, je suis trop deg j'ai pas eu le challenge de l'identification sur la ligue talisman.  ::'(: 




 ::trollface::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Quelqu'un l'a loot hier soir en talisman.  ::trollface::

----------


## Jalkar

> Tu dois pouvoir regarder mon perso "DecayMaster" ici : https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...fit/characters
> Au niveau Tree j'ai encore des nodes de leveling (+30 dex / +30 str) donc il va évoluer encore un peu mais les grandes lignes sont la.
> Et pour le 6L sur la tabula le faster casting va surement sauter plus tard pour poison ou empower.
> 
> Hésitez pas à me pm in game pour des infos / party  etc...



profil privé  :;): 
à changer la : https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...e/Ifit/privacy

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai choppé ca hier http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Eclipse_Solaris , il y a des mécaniques sympa autours du blind ? Le wiki semble très pauvre et pas à jour sur la partie blind.


tu as plus d'info sur la gem de support  http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Blind_(support_gem) / http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Blind



Je trouve la suite assez dommage :



> An attacker's chance to hit is the direct opposite of the defender's chance to evade. Since characters with Unwavering Stance cannot evade, attacks made against them always hit. As a result, even blinded enemies will always have 100% chance to hit a character with Unwavering Stance, since the Unwavering Stance character always has 0% chance to evade. Similarly, attacks made by characters with Resolute Technique cannot be evaded, so blind has no effect beyond the sight radius reduction.

----------


## Ifit

Pourtant l'option : "Set profile as private" est bien décochée ... 
edit : j'ai rien dit , c'est : " Hide Characters tab " qu'il fallait décocher ...

Pour le blind  je ne trouve pas de combo comme peux l'etre bleeding+poison ou le bleeding augmente les dmgs du poison etc..
Le blind semble être une mécanique solitaire  ::'(:

----------


## Jalkar

> Pourtant l'option : "Set profile as private" est bien décochée ... 
> edit : j'ai rien dit , c'est : " Hide Characters tab " qu'il fallait décocher ...
> 
> Pour le blind  je ne trouve pas de combo comme peux l'etre bleeding+poison ou le bleeding augmente les dmgs du poison etc..
> Le blind semble être une mécanique solitaire


Quelques question/remarques sur ton perso :
- Pourquoi utilises-tu un herald ? Cela ne profile pas à Contagion/ED il me semble non ?
- Dans ton arbre, au niveau de la roue du 2e curse, tu dois pouvoir remplacer le noeud "Curse cast speed" par les deux autres, le cast speed ne te sert à rien, l'augmentation de l'effet si  ::): -
- Le noeud "Sniper" en face du départ Shadow peut te permettre de gagner en dégat sur ton ED également (le projectile damage augmente le DoT)  ::):

----------


## Ifit

1) Le herald je l'utilisait avant d'avoir les links pour blasphemy, maintenant je le lvl up pour le passer à 20% :D
2) La curse c'est les derniers points que j'ai mis, je voulais tester rapidement les 2 curses actives, quand je vais lvl up je vais prendre évidement l'autre chemin de la roue curse.
3) Sniper je vais voir quand je vais optimiser l'arbre avec du vrai stuff ;D

----------


## Ifit

bordel la luck sur cette league, après 2 tabula voila maintenant le drop d'une lightning coil quasi perfect  120% increased Armour and Evasion + 79 to maximum Life  :Cigare:

----------


## Enyss

Y aurait-il moyen de se faire inviter dans la guilde? Le perso c'est Malhera. Merci !

----------


## cailloux

Je rêve ou Ya beaucoup plus de monstre rare ? Genre en normal au 3 ème acte sans parité j'en croise parfois 4 d'affilé, et je compte pas les porteurs de talisman.
Sinon j'essayé les vortex blade dans tout les sens
-avec grande vitesse à pied, grande vitesse de castes j'en ai une 20 aine sur moi auquel j'ai mis blindée, avec mass évasion je survie pas mal vec un totem ragging spirit pour gagner du temps quand nécessaire.
-la je tente un vortex blade cast on melee kill, avec tout les heralds pour que ça bénéficie aussi au coup initial de bâton et au vortex blade ensuite, on verra si ça marche. dégâts électrique évidemment.

----------


## Jalkar

J'ai continuer mes tests pour compléter mon build Contagion/ED dans l'optique de jouer en groupe  ::): 

Au final j'ai trouvé une solution assez intéressante : ChaosBlast  ::P: 

Je joue avec deux uniques : The Consuming Dark et The Infernal Mantle, ce qui fait que 100% de mes dégats feu sont converti en Chaos. 
J'ai acheté la dague pour 20c et la robe pour 1 fuse (je l'ai ensuite 5L en 12 jew+20fuse  :Cigare: )

Flameblast profite de mes noeuds increse area + de mon cast speed, je monte à 10 stack en 0.8-0.9sec et j'ai enfin l'impression de mettre des GROSSES baffes en groupe.
Et il avait la place pour FB dans mon build, ED étant qu'en 4L chez moi. Du coup je peux jouer comme je l'entends sans avoir à swap la moitié de mon équipement  ::): 

Truc fun : le FlameBlast s'il n'OS pas le mob lui applique une Degen de fou avec un stack de poison basé sur les dmg qu'il vient de faire^^ (10%/sec de la bombe c'est assez violent :D)

Du coup le set up complet :

"Drainer : "
Casque RBBB: Contagion + AoE + Duration + ??? (Rarity pour le moment^^) 
Bottes GGBB: ED + Rapid Decay + Void Manipulation + Controled Destruction

"Blaster : "
Armure GBBBB  : FlameBlast + Aoe + Faster Casting + Void Manipulation + Controled Destruction (il faut que je teste Concentred Effect quand je joue en solo pour vraiment avoir un Blaster d'unique)

"Booster : "
Gants RRBB: Spell Totem + Wither +  Duration + Faster Casting

Il me reste à décider définitivement du setup des auras/curse à utiliser  ::): 
En groupe clairement Blasphemy+Curse n'est pas optimal, entre ceux qui veulent du Flamability, ceux qui preferent Asssassin Mark,... autant ne rien mettre et chacun cast son truc ^^
En solo j'ai une préférence pour TemporalChains ou Vulnerability en fonction du niveau de la zone

Mais je me tate à switcher complètement sur des trucs défensifs : Discipline + Arctic Armor + Clarity (et une Vaal Discipline+Duration en "WTF button"  ::): )

Il faut aussi que je vérifie que mon arbre est correct en supprimant les nœuds qui faisait du "% projectile damage" et les remplacer par du Spell/Chaos pur. (genre mes jewels^^)


Perso "AvecMoi"


PS : J'ai testé Searing Bond avec ce setup => à priori ces dmg ne sont pas converti en chaos (en tout cas sur le tooltip ca reste à "Fire Damage"

----------


## Zephy

Build Dual Shockwave Totem Crit fait maison ( c'est mon premier build maison , donc pas de critiques grrrr  :;):  )

https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...yPGhcvZOdV1oCk

----------


## Mad-T

> Build Dual Shockwave Totem Crit fait maison ( c'est mon premier build maison , donc pas de critiques grrrr  )
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...yPGhcvZOdV1oCk


Hmm, et tu acceptes un avis - suggestion de variante ? -

A mon sens, tu perds bcp de points et d'efficacité à chercher mana / cout des spells / aura pour pouvoir cast & utiliser des auras.

Cette version :
https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...Ie2wtRdI7pppk=

EN réorientant ces points vers Eldricht Battery, (+node dps froid / fire qui maxe bien, mais plus de life, ou de life / es = bien aussi) tu portes un shield ES (spell dmg / spell crit / ES) et ou un torse ou casque armor es suffisent pour avoir 600 pts de mana-shield qui remonte vite quand tu ne castes pas.
Et tu réserves 100% de ta mana, au hasard et par exemple : HATRED, Herald of fire, et artic armor...

----------


## Zephy

> Hmm, et tu acceptes un avis - suggestion de variante ? -
> 
> A mon sens, tu perds bcp de points et d'efficacité à chercher mana / cout des spells / aura pour pouvoir cast & utiliser des auras.
> 
> Cette version :
> https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...Ie2wtRdI7pppk=
> 
> EN réorientant ces points vers Eldricht Battery, (+node dps froid / fire qui maxe bien, mais plus de life, ou de life / es = bien aussi) tu portes un shield ES (spell dmg / spell crit / ES) et ou un torse ou casque armor es suffisent pour avoir 600 pts de mana-shield qui remonte vite quand tu ne castes pas.
> Et tu réserves 100% de ta mana, au hasard et par exemple : HATRED, Herald of fire, et artic armor...


Merci beacoup pour ton retour , j'en prend note  ::):

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Petites infos sur the Goddess Unleashed :

Pour la moment la recette pour avoir l'arme n'est toujours pas trouvée (ou rendue publique) par contre, on sait maintenant que l'arme obtenue est forcément un 6L de base !!  ::w00t::

----------


## Ravine

> Petites infos sur the Goddess Unleashed :
> 
> Pour la moment la recette pour avoir l'arme n'est toujours pas trouvée (ou rendue publique) par contre, on sait maintenant que l'arme obtenue est forcément un 6L de base !!


"Thanks Charan, useless unique"

----------


## Flibustier

N'oubliez pas de réclamer votre Winter Mystery Box gratos ici https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1533277 .
Bon Noel les canards!

----------


## Yamayo

Hello, Noob Incoming!

un Coin de la guilde m'a filé le doute sur Void Manipulation 
Linké avec Incinerate (qui ne fait pas de chaos dom par défaut), on est d'accord qu'il transforme une partie des dommages Feu en Chaos non?
Il ne s'agit pas juste d'augmenter un speel qui fera nécessairement des Choas Dom ?

Et le joyeux Noël!  ::):

----------


## Ravine

Il ne transforme rien du tout. La transformation, tu aurais une ligne qui dit "Convert X% of <type> damages to <other type> damages", comme dans Physical To Lightning par exemple

----------


## Yamayo

ah! Alors, en fait je regardais ce build (je ne le fait pas forcément, j'essaye juste de comprendre comment ça marche )

CI Chaos Incinerate build

Et 
"Incinerate needs to be socketed inside 5L Infernal Mantle.
Incinerate + Lesser Multiple Projectiles + Controlled Destruction + Reduced mana + Life Leech
*If you get 6L, use Void Manipulation as a 6th link. It provides more damage then any other gem*"

Il a donc quelque chose qui s'occupe d'abord de cette conversion? il n'y pas de Keystone à ce sujet il me semble, c'est quoi donc?  ::huh::

----------


## Leybi

Bha Infernal Mantle.  ::): 

"25% of Fire Damage Converted to Chaos Damage"

----------


## Yamayo

Huhu, j'avais la réponse au dessus en effet

vous êtes forts  ::wub:: 

Merci, je retourne faire n'importe quoi avec ma witch  ::|:

----------


## chowie

Et fait attention c'est pas juste infernal mantle, sinon t'as que 25% de converti. Il te faut the consuming dark qui converti les 75% restant.

----------


## Ifit

Savez vous pourquoi dans la plupart des builds chaos/ED/Contagion les mecs dans les guides ne prennent pas la zone de dmg chaos en dessous du shadow ?

----------


## Ravine

Parce que c'est peut etre plus rentable de stacker du spell damage ?

----------


## Drup

@Ravine: Ca semble surprenant, le %chaos double dip, pas le %spell.

----------


## Ifit

dans les builds j ai tt le temps l impression qu il oublie cette partie de l'arbre pourtant bien pratique pour up le dps. 
Tiens et je viens de drop un citadel bow 6L 6/7 ex le bordel ... les map tier 8-9 passe tranquille avec mon build ( je suis lvl 88).

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Savez vous pourquoi dans la plupart des builds chaos/ED/Contagion les mecs dans les guides ne prennent pas la zone de dmg chaos en dessous du shadow ?


Ah bon ? Dans le build Scion que je suis, je le prend car il est dans l'axe pour prendre Fatal Toxin qui boost bien les dommages de poison... ça serait dommage de s'en priver !  :;):

----------


## Jalkar

je joue clairement aps dans la meme ligue que certains  ::XD:: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyDB6Haa6U8
Atziri en HC au lvl 65 ... -_-'
je suis mieux stuff que lui et 20lvl de plus, j'y arrive pas :D

----------


## Jalkar

Par rapport à la roue "Chaos" sous le Shadow, il faut voir qu'en étant sur "Coordination" il faut 7 points pour aller chercher 54% Increase Chaos Damage, contre 56% en 5 points en prenant les noeuds vers le départ

Du coup pour un perso "non shadow" ne passant pas dans le coin c'est plus intéressant d'aller chercher les 5pts d'abord ^^

----------


## Ifit

En fait je trade mon citadel bow 6 Links contre un shavronne's wrappings si un canard est intéressé pm DecayMaster :D

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1551608




Annonce des ice trap, me semblait qu'ils en avaient parlé furtivement avant, pas retrouvé le lien mais chaque fois que je croise un mob talisman deep one avec les explosions de glace j'y repensé à ce piège... Ca pourrait être bien sympa.

Plus sympa encore la gemme support "cluster trap" qui rajoute 4 pièges aléatoirement autour de la zone désignée, un peu multrytrap mais en aoe et pas en ligne.

Et du coup j'y pense directement : trap+multitrap+cluster trap+mirror arrow = 7 clones lancés en même temps (1+4+2) ?  :Bave:

----------


## Jalkar

> Et du coup j'y pense directement : trap+multitrap+cluster trap+mirror arrow = 7 clones lancés en même temps (1+4+2) ?


Nightwane?  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Nightwane?


En pire !  ::P: 

T'es jamais venu avec moi sur sa map ?  ::P:  quand il est en double et que je fous des traps partout... assez marrant ça fait un peu matrix ! :D

----------


## Jalkar

> En pire ! 
> 
> T'es jamais venu avec moi sur sa map ?  quand il est en double et que je fous des traps partout... assez marrant ça fait un peu matrix ! :D


J'ai jamais joué avec les Canards sur PoE  ::P:  
Je vous snob  ::ninja:: 


et j'ai jamais joué avec un Trapper non plus  :^_^:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je joue pas trapper je joue ranger TS ! Mais j'ai toujours trap+multitrap+mirror arrow+inc duration pour me défendre je trouve ça indispensable et très efficace (un peu de dps, plus de cible pour détourner l'attention et bloque les ennemis). 

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...unt-type/staff




> Envoyé par Septile
> 
> Can you use cluster traps with multiple traps for mega AoE? 
> 
> Also I noticed that in the video cluster traps can throw traps up/down ledges, which is unlike multiple traps. Is multiple traps fixed or is it expected to never be used again? That ledge limitation has been debilitating for my trapper in certain maps.
> 
> 
> Multiple traps will add extra traps to the Cluster Trap, meaning you'll throw 7 traps total in the cluster trap random radius.
> 
> We're still looking at Multiple Traps, and will improve the behaviour if we can!


Confirmé que multy trap et cluster vont marcher ensemble, et à priori même mieux qu'actuellement, les multy s'ajoutent dans l'aoe de cluster donc dans la zone et pas en ligne.

----------


## Jalkar

> Je joue pas trapper je joue ranger TS ! Mais j'ai toujours trap+multitrap+mirror arrow+inc duration pour me défendre je trouve ça indispensable et très efficace (un peu de dps, plus de cible pour détourner l'attention et bloque les ennemis).


Ca nous aurais bien aider ca, Haaste dans une UnderGround River (extra crit) , on s'est tous fait dépop par son glacial cascade, avec ca nos 2 rangers auraient pu nous servir de bouclier humain  :^_^:

----------


## Ravine

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...nning_so_slow/

J'imagine les devs DB/web/API en train de s'arracher les cheveux.

----------


## huge

Un petit recap des challenges et de ce qu'il faut faire pour chaque challenge :

http://www.web-layers.net/poe/

----------


## CaMarchePas

:B):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

GG, les pauvres mobs en face.  ::P:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Ça y est tu l'as enfin ton Dying Breath 6L !

GG à toi !  :;):

----------


## huge

Plus qu'à le vaaler pour...

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## Flibustier

Bien ouej, j'ai aussi 6L mon staff +2 level chaos et quasiment fini mon build essence drain. Contagion est parti sur le 5L de mon buste, en attendant de le 6L aussi et d'y mettre un autre empower. J'hésite à acheter un ED level 21, vu le faible nombre de maps >tiers 11 que l'on droppe...

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Plus qu'à le vaaler pour...


Si je choppe un de mes items déjà 6L en standard, oui je le vaalerais pour dire de tenter, mais je ne le ferais pas sur un item que je n'ai qu'une fois et pas pendant que je l'utilise (et pas non plus sur un harbinger, se priver du mod inné étant un peu débile pour le coup  ::P:  ).

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Bien ouej, j'ai aussi 6L mon staff +2 level chaos et quasiment fini mon build essence drain. Contagion est parti sur le 5L de mon buste, en attendant de le 6L aussi et d'y mettre un autre empower. J'hésite à acheter un ED level 21, vu le faible nombre de maps >tiers 11 que l'on droppe...


GG à toi aussi !

C'est clair que c'est bien la misère pour monter dans les tiers supérieurs de map... J'ai enfin réussi à passer lvl 91 hier mais à coup de maps qui filent à peine 2-3% de ton level c'est bien long, heureusement que ce build est assez safe et que je ne suis pas mort une seule fois pendant la montée de celui-ci. Pour ED level 21, je suis en train de monter un petit stock d'ED 20Q20 pour une petite série de corruption. On verra si j'ai de la chance.  :;):

----------


## Ravine

j'ai failli avoir un fou rire au boulot, donc je partage

The POE Dictionary
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi.../957976/page/1

*Orb of Chance:* [n.] Orb of Understatement.
*Orb of Fusing:* _[n.]_ Orb used to remove links from sockets. Also known as an Orb of Refusing.

----------


## Orhin

> j'ai failli avoir un fou rire au boulot, donc je partage
> 
> The POE Dictionary
> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi.../957976/page/1
> 
> *Orb of Chance:* [n.] Orb of Understatement.
> *Orb of Fusing:* _[n.]_ Orb used to remove links from sockets. Also known as an Orb of Refusing.


Excellent.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Free-For-All - The means whereby melee-based characters enjoy the benefits of stacking increased item quality mods without actually using them.


All true ^^
Ça commence bien ! Merci pour le lien !

Et nouveau skill krak-boom-plaf qui a l’air marrant :

----------


## Ravine

Je note que Less Duration va donner un More Damage en bonus.

----------


## Louck

> Et nouveau skill krak-boom-plaf qui a l’air marrant :


On dirait un Ice Crash avec retardement.

----------


## Ravine

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1559863

The Ascendancy expansion will introduce some new skills to Path of Exile that create new ways for you to build your character. Earthquake is one such skill, a Melee slam attack with an interesting twist.

This skill slams the ground, dealing damage and creating a fissure that explodes in an aftershock after a short duration. This aftershock is huge and destructive, *but you can't create another fissure while one is active.*

The left image shows the shockwave of the initial hit and the right image shows the aftershock.

To optimise your damage with the aftershock, you'll want a slower weapon. It helps to find ways to shorten the skill's duration. The easiest way to do this is with the Less Duration support gem, which will soon also grant More Damage to duration skills.

Even without access to these tools, the skill is great for clearing large groups of weak enemies, as you can strike the ground once and have a dependably destructive second hit not far away.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Si au prochain Q&A y'a une question sur comment qu'ils font pour avoir un support qui répond aussi vite, c'est de moi.  :B): 

Chaque fois que j'ai posé une question j'ai eu une réponse dans la journée, ce qui est déjà exceptionnel comparé à, tout ce qui peux exister ailleurs, mais là : 7 minutes !  ::o:

----------


## Ifit

Je viens de drop un mjolner en talisman SC et il sont a 60 chaos maintenant sur po.trade. 
Avant c’était plusieurs exalt non? Il a été nerf ?

Vous connaissez des bon builds mjolner ?

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Si au prochain Q&A y'a une question sur comment qu'ils font pour avoir un support qui répond aussi vite, c'est de moi. 
> 
> Chaque fois que j'ai posé une question j'ai eu une réponse dans la journée, ce qui est déjà exceptionnel comparé à, tout ce qui peux exister ailleurs, mais là : 7 minutes !


Waip, je confirme. Leur équipe tabasse. À chaque fois que j’ai sollicité le support (angliche-kiwi) ça a embrayé rapidement. Il peut y avoir des périodes de rush mais ça reste excellent, surtout que tous les contacts ont été vraiment sympas et on peut même se permettre de faire de l’humour.
Le seul truc qui a coincé, c’est qu’ils n’ont vraiment pas voulu me remplacer cette cochonnerie d’apparition de pack Awakening (le "shade") par un koala blanc tout mignon ^^
Intégrité !

Achetez des packs. NAOW !

[je ne connais rien à ce martal pour accros de culture nordique - mais il a effectivement une version Legacy avec plus de poils aux fesses *(50% chance to Cast Socketed Lightning Spells on Hit)*]

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Je suis en train de retaper mon vieux mara 2H axe pseudo-crit HS + IB, et avec l’arbre actuel, j'hésite à prendre de nouvelles directions.

J’utilise Fortify et les boulettes d’END (sur stun avec la gemme), les deux liés à Leap Slam.

Je me demandais si le node de Fortify avec Rampart était intéressant (je suis intéressé par Hematophagy juste en-dessous). Ça me semble un peu faiblard pour l’investissement en points (avis similaires sur Reddit).

Pour le moment, j’ai du Life Leech monté en 5L avec IB (+MPD+Multistrike+Melee Splash) - ce montage date d’avant la modif de fonctionnement du Leech.

Du coup, je ne sais pas encore s’il est nécessaire d’optimiser le Leech à fond avec les passifs de l’arbre pour en profiter efficacement, et donc si orienter vers cette direction serait viable. Je suis aussi à 5 points de Lust of Carnage (leech).

Le perso est plus pour du mapping fun que pour faire manger ses mamelles à Atziri.

Je n’ai toujours pas assez de vie pour le moment (3.6k), je monte full buff solo à 68k DPS (tooltip) sur HS (ça reste au moins correct), et je me demandais si prendre une Atziri's Disfavour pouvait être sympa avec ce montage et Bloodletting… (pour le bleeding dmg et le +2 aux supports).
*[EDIT:* je pensais aussi utiliser Bloodlust en 6L avec Atziri's Disfavour car bien que le Bleeding ne proc pas si BL est sur le HS (6L sur la hache), il proc avec Leap Slam que j’utilise très fréquemment pour Fortify et les boulettes d’END. Idem pour IB qui mon skill AoE. C’est tout de même +50% *more* phys dmg. Bad idea?*]*

*>>> arbre actuel (21 points dispos) <<<*

Je considérais cette version crit à mon avis pas assez viable (manque de survie).

La version Leech + Fortify donnerait ça.

Je suis bien rouillé et toute suggestion sera la bienvenue.  :;): 
(je continue évidemment à tenter d’optimiser dans mon coin, à coup de forum, de wiki, de Reddit et de tests)

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Bon, finalement, je suis parti sur une variante avec de la vie et du leech. Il me reste 4 points en caisse et ça ne pète pas comme une ampoule - c’est déjà ça.
Très fun à jouer avec un gameplay bien agressif comme j’aime (sauter dans le tas, warcry, tabasser en mix IB explosif (40k full buff) et HS (72k full buff)). L’effet *SPLORCH* d’Infernal Blow en combo avec les Heralds et Abyssal Cry est une joie visuelle sur les maps (même Fracture).
Je suis arrivé à 4,3k life et ça va être coton pour avoir 1k de plus.
Je vais surement me faire éclater sur des maps qui piquent avec ce build plutôt classique mais tant que c’est marrant, ça me va très bien.

Finalement, le Leech est plutôt lent mais assez intéressant. Il faudrait optimiser un build pour voir. Je vais peut-être prendre Splitting Strikes ou Lust of Carnage pour voir (more leech). Je testerai peut-être Rampart avec les 4 points avant de respec si ça n’est pas assez convainquant.

Cette capacité à affiner son build est vraiment un bonheur total avec PoE-^^ j’avais presque oublié…

(merci à ceux qui m’ont fait quelques suggestions dans le chan guilde !)
Finalement, je suis pour le moment calé sur de CwDT avec Temporal Chains, et Blade Vortex+Blind - qui m’apporte un bon combo de debuff mêlée en fonçant dans les packs (BV) et range (avec TC). Je teste un peu Enduring Cry comme générateur à boulettes et regen (maintenu avec le Leap Slam + boulettes sur Stun) et Abyssal Cry ou Molten Shell.

Si Qqn ne se sert pas de ses cailloux en ligue Standard, je peux servir de poubelle pour mes tests  :;):

----------


## earnil

Tu a combien de chance de crit, de crit multi et d'accuracy au final ? Ce serait peut être rentable de prendre Resolute Technique et de la vie avec les points économisés.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Naaaoooon ! Surtout pas RT-!!! :P
J’aurais pu partir sur un build Cyclone pur crit (par ex) mais ça ne m’intéresse pas.
De mémoire j’ai 15% de crit et 270% de multiplier. Je dois être à 2700 accuracy (ça me donne un poil moins de 90% en map pas trop musclée), 3,4 aps, et trois boulettes Frenzy via Blood Rage (je pense à en prendre une quatrième).

Très loin du crit build classique. À la base (il y a bien longtemps) je voulais tester les haches dont les passifs et items embarquaient de l’acc (comme la Karui coupe-coupe). À l’époque, c’était encore pire pour choper du crit. Depuis ils ont un peu compris que l’acc sans crit à portée ne servait pas à grand chose  ::): 

Du coup, c’est rigolo avec Hatred et ça *bling* *splorch* très régulièrement.

----------


## earnil

15% c'est vraiment peu quand même, à ta place je prendrais RT. T'es qu'a un point et ça économiserait une dizaines de points dans le crit et l'accuracy, c'est plutôt conséquent.

----------


## Ravine

Mais putain...

Y'a une personne qui fait une witch Infernal Blow, NO SKILL
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1563955

No. Skill.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Le guide ne dit pas combien d’OS/s il atteint.
Je note tout de même que c’est en 2.1.

----------


## Jalkar

> Le guide ne dit pas combien d’OS/s il atteint.
> Je note tout de même que c’est en 2.1.


il l'a indiqué sur Reddit : 165 deaths

----------


## Bourrinopathe

^ yep. Faut vraiment avoir envie.

------

Un petit utilitaire (web) pour calculer l’ilvl du talisman résultant de l’invocation:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> ^ yep. Faut vraiment avoir envie.
> 
> ------
> 
> Un petit utilitaire (web) pour calculer l’ilvl du talisman résultant de l’invocation:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/H2iTxCl.png


Ah merci bien, plus pratique que le tableur excel, qui s'il permet de facilement savoir comment obtenir un talisman spécifique, est un peu trop chiant pour calculer le niveau du talisman final rapidement (pour faire les palliers 70-75 par exemple).

----------


## comodorecass

C'est long d'arriver au niveau 100?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> C'est long d'arriver au niveau 100?


Défini "long" et ce que tu comptes investir pour y parvenir ?

----------


## Dirian

> C'est long d'arriver au niveau 100?


Ca depend comment tu joues: entre 1 semaines et jamais.

----------


## comodorecass

Oui je me rend compte que la question était un peu légère, je pensais en nombre d'heure de jeu.

----------


## Jalkar

http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Experience

Il faut autant d'xp pour passer du lvl 99 à 100 que pour passer de 1 à 68  :;): 

sans compter les malus d'xp qui augmente avec le temps vu que les zones ne montent pas en niveau

autre comparaison sans doute plus explicite, passer un seul bonhomme niveau 100 revient à faire autant d'xp que pour passer 5 perso lvl 80  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

La comparaison avec les niveaux précédents est complètement à la ramasse par contre... 

Avec l'acte 4 et la montée en niveau des zones tu peux monter un perso au 80 juste en farmant les zones jusqu'à aqueduct par exemple... Je l'ai encore fait cette ligue ci, ce n'est pas bien long et ça ne coûte rien.

Alors que pour faire un lvl100 il te faudra beauuuuuuuuuuuuuucoup de maps de très gros tiers (on parle de 13-14-15) qui coûtent un bras en considérant la quantité nécessaire.

En plus explicite, il y a quelques ligues on a un gars qui a rushé le level 100 avec un perso dont le nom disait qu'il le ferait en une semaine, ça lui a pris 8 ou 10 jours je ne sais plus finalement. Sauf que ça c'est en jouant comme un taré avec du monde derrière pour fournir en équipement/maps (ou une carte bleu et des sites louches).

Depuis ils ont nerfé le loot de maps (niveau et quantité) et la quantité d'xp gagnée à haut niveau. 

Même en considérant que tu le fasse en standard (ligue permanente), ça va te prendre au mieux un mois en jouant comme un taré qui connait bien le jeu, plusieurs mois en jouant intensément je pense, mais faut le mental pour supporter le farm / absence de loot de map.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Oui je me rend compte que la question était un peu légère, je pensais en nombre d'heure de jeu.


Dans tous les cas, la vraie question qu'il faut poser c'est "Est-ce nécessaire de viser le lvl 100 ?" et la deuxième en lien "Est-ce que ça vaut le coût de monter au lvl 100 ?".

Réponse : Non et Non. Viser le lvl 100, c'est juste un challenge spécifique mais ça ne changera absolument rien sur ton build de passer du lvl 90 à 100 (et même de 80 à 100). Par contre, ça pourrait être un challenge pour soi-même d'y arriver mais l'investissement pour l'atteindre est vraiment très important et le seul bénéfice important que tu pourras en tirer ne sera que de l'ordre de la satisfaction personnelle d'avoir atteint ce pallier symbolique.

Personnellement, j'ai presque 3000 heures de jeu sur PoE, monté plus de 30 persos (dont deux au lvl 93) et je n'ai jamais eu l'envie de monter un perso au lvl 100...

----------


## Jalkar

> La comparaison avec les niveaux précédents est complètement à la ramasse par contre... 
> 
> Avec l'acte 4 et la montée en niveau des zones tu peux monter un perso au 80 juste en farmant les zones jusqu'à aqueduct par exemple... Je l'ai encore fait cette ligue ci, ce n'est pas bien long et ça ne coûte rien.
> 
> Alors que pour faire un lvl100 il te faudra beauuuuuuuuuuuuuucoup de maps de très gros tiers (on parle de 13-14-15) qui coûtent un bras en considérant la quantité nécessaire.
> 
> En plus explicite, il y a quelques ligues on a un gars qui a rushé le level 100 avec un perso dont le nom disait qu'il le ferait en une semaine, ça lui a pris 8 ou 10 jours je ne sais plus finalement. Sauf que ça c'est en jouant comme un taré avec du monde derrière pour fournir en équipement/maps (ou une carte bleu et des sites louches).
> 
> Depuis ils ont nerfé le loot de maps (niveau et quantité) et la quantité d'xp gagnée à haut niveau. 
> ...


Je comparais la quantité d'xp, pas le temps pour l'obtenir  ::P:

----------


## chowie

Et il ne faut pas oublier qu'une mort = 10% d'xp de perdu soit X dizaines d'heures en plus  ::siffle:: .

----------


## Jalkar

Pour info cet outils est sympa pour avoir une vue sur l'xp que l'on peut obtenir en fonction du niveau des zones: http://poetools.com/experience-penalty/

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Je tente toujours de bricoler mon ancien build avec ma surcouche d’ignorance de certains mécanismes… Pas si simple.

*Est-ce que quelqu’un a monté un build mêlée sans Fortify ?*
Mon problème est que ça me semble obligatoire (comme le Reduced Mana à l’époque, pour les Aura).

Au passage, je teste Rampart (nœud Fortify en bas, côté Duelist), et le gain d’armure et la réduction des dégats est plus confortable sans être exceptionnelle (ça me semble équilibré et plutôt intéressant si on passe dans ce coin de l’arbre). En combo avec les boulettes d’END ça semble correct, mais je n’ai pas testé le damage scaling de furieux probablement rencontré dans les grosses maps.

Question tatane, il m’arrive d’atteindre 85k avec le vent dans le dos. J’ai comme l’impression que ça sera encore insuffisant au CàC sur du gros (surtout si je pète comme une ampoule).

----------


## Louck

> Mon problème est que ça me semble obligatoire (comme le Reduced Mana à l’époque, pour les Aura).


Ce n'est pas forcement obligatoire. Mais le bonus offert par Fortify n'est pas du tout négligeable.
Cependant, il faut prendre en compte que Fortify s'active uniquement lorsqu'on touche un mob. Si ce dernier tire à distance et que tu n'attaques qu'au contact, tu subiras pas mal de dégâts jusqu'à que tu le frappes  :;): .

----------


## mentasm

Bonjour les Canards, je veux bien une invite dans la guilde. Perso joué actuellement : Marauwind en Standard.

Mon but est simple, j'essaie de monter un HL (~90) par classe avec des gameplay différents histoire d'explorer le plus de mécaniques de jeu possible.
Après 2 leagues je reste en standard pour le moment, pour paufiner mes builds.

J'espère à très vite chez les canards

----------


## Shinohk

Bonjour à vous !
De même pour moi, je voudrais tester les différentes nouveautés qu'il y a eu sur le jeu (dernier acte, etc), personage actuellement joué: Ssala en Talisman League.

A très bientôt!

----------


## CaMarchePas

Normalement vous êtes tous les deux invités mais avec la supériorité de retard de l'écran de guilde on peut pas savoir qui est qui !  ::ninja::

----------


## Shinohk

Je n'ai pas reçu je crois, dans l'onglet guild, il n'y a aucune invitation, si c'est bien là que se trouve les invitations ? Sinon j'ai un deuxième perso : Ssela toujours en Talisman League.

----------


## mentasm

Impec, l'intronisation s'est faite sans heurts, tous les canards présents se sont prosternés et y'avait des apéricubes et des petites saucisses cocktail. Belles prestations!

Merci

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1568861

MTX pour blade vortex, blade fall, contagion, essence drain et wither.

C'est officiel donc, toutes ces skills seront nerfées sous peu !   ::ninja::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Excusez moi j'ai une question con. Nan parce que je continue de suivre un peu le topic, parce que j'avais adoré le jeu, j'ai fait une pause avant qu'ils chamboulent un peu tout et je compte bien m'y remettre quand j'aurai du temps.

Mais pourquoi FAP et pas Path dans le titre ?

----------


## Orhin

> Mais pourquoi FAP et pas Path dans le titre ?


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fap

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Oh. OOOOH !
Nan je connaissais mais je n'ai pas fait le lien pou le jeu.  :;): 
Merci bien.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Mais pourquoi FAP et pas Path dans le titre ?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Ahah pas mal !

Mis-à-part, j'ai une petite demande aux canards de toutes plumes. RNGesus à encore frappé et me voilà avec deux Intuitive Leap non-identifié en trop... L'identification de cet objet sert pour le challenge concernant l'identification de 4 "Trésors" sur les 12 de la liste. Donc si des canards lootent un autre item de la liste (sauf Kaom's Heart), cela serait gentil de me laisser l'identifier à votre place en échange de l'identification de l'une de mes Intuitive Leap surnuméraires (si vous ne l'avez pas déjà bien-sur). Merci beaucoup et à très bientôt en jeu !  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1570810

Les résultats du concours d'artwork sur Talisman, ça vaut le coup d’œil !

----------


## Dirian

Hop, une Shavronne looté, 6s en 350 jew par vorici. C'est bien ca va vite et on est pas décu.
Et 6L en environ 450 fus, et RBBGGG en 350 chrom  \o/

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Et ben ! On dirait que je suis pas le seul à avoir eu de la chance ce jour là !  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Précision :

0h15 : Dirian : "ça me gave crématorium"
0h15 : Dirian : "unique occultist's vestment"

S'il se plaint encore de créma, c'est kick/ban à vie !

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

@ Dirian : Je te file mon Intuitive Leap pour l'id et on se fait ta petite map ? Comme ça, on a nos 28 challenges !  ::rolleyes:: 

Edit : C'est n'imp' ! Je viens aussi de looter une Shavronne !  ::o: 
Re-Edit : Et une Lightning Coil en bonus...  ::siffle::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Si vous tenez à sauver ces drôles de bestioles inutiles que sont les koalas, il est peut-être encore temps.



Si vous en avez marre de sauver ces drôles de bestioles inutiles que sont les baleines, la caisse est par ici.

10% du pognon ira par là.

(par contre, l’Australian Day pourra rappeler que ça a distribué des OS à rythme industriel… c’est bien moins glorieux)

----------


## Mikh4il

Mon dieu mais qu'il est moche!

On dirait un koala cannibale sous amphet'

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Mon dieu mais qu'il est moche!
> 
> On dirait un koala cannibale sous amphet'


C'est justement pour ça qu'ils foutent des grosses baffes quand on les rencontre !  ::happy2::

----------


## comodorecass

La guilde POE des canards est toujours active ?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> La guilde POE des canards est toujours active ?


P’têt ben qu’oui, p’têt ben qu’non... C'est quoi la vrai question ?

----------


## comodorecass

Ce n'est pas une question piège! Je voulais juste savoir s'il reste de la place, si des modo sont la pour gérer les invites et s'il y a des session farm/leveling organisées entre canards.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Je n'attendais pas une question piège mais juste les questions sous-jacentes à celle que tu avais posé.

Sinon pour répondre :
- je ne sais plus s'il reste de la place mais je pense que oui
- les modos sont là et CMP (notre chef adoré) se fera une joie de vous kick de la guilde pour différent motif douteux mais hautement lolesque !
- pas de sessions farming/leveling organisées/planifiées mais des choses se font sur le fil régulièrement. L'activité est un peu plus calme qu'en début de league mais les canards sont à différents niveaux et donc il y a surement moyen de trouver quelqu'un pour jouer au besoin.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Hello Comodorecass,
Il faut le nom d’un de tes persos pour t’inviter.
Perso, j’ai peu de temps à consacrer à PoE en ce moment mais je fais des petites virées en Standard avec un vieux perso pour botter des culs, à l’occasion.
D’ailleurs il me faudrait bien 3k de vie en rab apparemment ^^ Le chaos dmg est toujours aussi violent en solo.

Pour le coffre guilde: tu es autorisé à y mettre du bon matos pour aider d’autres canards. Ça aide beaucoup pour démarrer et faire du leveling sans galérer.
J’essaie régulièrement d’améliorer le matos que j’emprunte en fonction de mes besoins (links, slots, petit mod, etc.) avant de remettre le matos dans le coffre.
Merci de ne pas mettre des poubelles dans le coffre. C’est déjà un beau bordel  :;): 

Et puis de toute façon CMP te mettra un bon coup de pied au cul pour te motiver. Ça le détend.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mon dieu mais qu'il est moche!
> 
> On dirait un koala cannibale sous amphet'


Ouais, hein!? J’adore.
J’aimerais juste qu’il ricane quand j’explose un gros rare qui tache (ou lorsque je me fais exploser, tiens, ça serait encore plus charmant).

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Bladefall peut-il piquer ?

(vraisemblablement)

J’avais entendu parler de builds à base de flasques uniques. Ça doit en être un effet secondaire classique…

----------


## Bourrinopathe

De la bonne news qui fait plaisir, from le site officiel.

*Ascendancy* toujours dans les rails pour début mars. Livré sans minotaure mais avec mixeurs et autres joyeusetés.

Le troc/arnaque va profiter de certaines améliorations prochainement et au cours de l’année (notamment de la gestion inter-instances, et des améliorations de l’interface (quoique "API" concernerait plutôt la couche de programmation, mais on verra…)).

Deux futurs-esclaves bosseront à améliorer les perfs serveurs-clients. L’un d’eux est un codeur de moteur graphique.
GGG a également sollicité une structure spécialisée pour améliorer certains aspects de leur moteur graphique.
_(À une époque ils galéraient car le codeur d’origine était parti et ils ne trouvaient personne chez les kiwis pour le remplacer alors que la réglementation locale ne permettait pas d’employer d’étranger avant un délai surnaturel d’une année (si je me souviens bien))._

Les flasques feront-elles *ploc* quand on s’en saisira? Pourra-t-on faire *floc* *floc* en gambadant dans les eaux turbides? Est-ce que ça collera aux pattes dans la tuyauterie de la «bête»?

Ah ouais, et les infos sur les classes d’Ascendancy vont commencer à débarquer dans quelques jours  ::lol:: 

*achetez des packs, donnez des brouzoufs et cassez des bouches*


Qu’il est meuuugnon…

----------


## Ravine

Special dedicace a CMP: Kate Bush qui a roll le mod Fracture.

https://youtu.be/s8jQl_zOKm4

----------


## CaMarchePas

T'auras mis un an à trouver une chanson de cette pouf qui me dit quelque chose.

Par contre c'est une vidéo humoristique j'espère ? J'ai l'impression de regarder un cosplay en groupe de Guenièvre !

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Je me disais aussi que CMP ne pouvait pas connaître Kate Bush. Ça m’avait inquiété pour lui sur le coup ^__^

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1576685

Deux nouvelles skills, une en glace, une en foudre. Celle de foudre est une skill utilisée par les boss de Vinktar's square ! (est-ce qu'ils oseraient nous filer la colonne et le big kaboom ? :D )

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ça fait plus ou moins trois variantes d’attaques de zone à délai (avec le bidule Earthquake vu précédemment). Les cooldowns sont assez différents, ça pourra être marrant à gérer.

----------


## Ravine

Les mecaniques bonus de ces skills sont interessantes.

Orb of Lightning est unique (une seule active a la fois), et chain once; quand on cast une lightning skill, on genere des arcs supplementaires. Donc plutot oriente "close combat"
Frost Bomb diminue la resist cold et la regen de vie avant d'exploser. J'aime assez, ca synergise bien avec d'autres skills cold, et peut meme s'envisager au corps a corps comme en cast close range.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Petit coup d’œil à Berzerker :



Hierophant et Pathfinder, par ici.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Personne n'a encore crié sur le Hierophant ?  ::P: 

Y'a juste un petit passif +2 max totem -10% damage per activ totem, bref de quoi jouer avec 4 totems + searing bond (ou 5 avec l'armure  ::P:  ) !

----------


## Mikh4il

Des sparks totems partout!!!

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Des sparks totems partout!!!


Meuh non ! Wall of Shockwave totem ! Un mur de force impénétrable !  Ou à l'inverse avec empire grasp : le trou noir ! :D

----------


## Ravine

J'ai hate de voir le Marauder caster (Shaman?)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Personne n'a encore crié sur le Hierophant ? 
> 
> Y'a juste un petit passif +2 max totem -10% damage per activ totem, bref de quoi jouer avec 4 totems + searing bond (ou 5 avec l'armure  ) !


Au début, je trouvais ça bien fumé mais finalement après calcul c'est pas si ouf en terme de dommage pur...

Avec Ancestral Bond (donc 2 totems), nous avons 200% de dommage par le biais des totems.
Avec l'Ascendancy totem mais sans AB (3 totems), nous avons 300% - (3*30%) = 210% de dommage.
Avec AB et l'Ascendancy (4 totems), nous avons 400% - (4*40%) = 240% de dommage.
Et avec Soul Mantle en plus (5 totems), nous sommes à 500% - (5*50%) = 250% de dommage.

Si je me goure pas dans mon calcul, le bonus sur les dommages est assez faible finalement et surtout l'utilisation de Soul Mantle ne vaut clairement pas le contre-coût occasionné par l'armure par rapport à son utilisation sans l'Ascendancy totem.
Finalement à part l'avantage défensif de pouvoir spammer du totem à gogo, c'est pas non plus la panacée niveau dommage...

----------


## CaMarchePas

Non tu ne te goures pas dans ton calcul et heureusement que le boost de dégât n'est pas si important que ça sinon ça serait très très violent.

Mais tu oublies plusieurs aspects en ne pensant qu'aux dégâts bruts : 
-la portée des totems (que ce soit défensif ou offensif), permettant de nettoyer plus vite ou mieux se protéger
-la possibilité de jouer plusieurs totems ET faire des dégâts soit même (là tu peux triple flame totem ET jouer incinerate, au hasard, y'a sans doute mieux à faire)
-la possibilité de joueur plusieurs totems DIFFÉRENTS efficacement (dual shockwave avec empire grasp + dual firestorm  ou blade vortex ? )
-tous les totems ne font pas de dégâts et ne sont pas affectés ! Totem SrS ou squeletton (ou les deux en même temps ! )
-tous les totems n'ont pas pour but que le dégât : spam ice spear, ice nova, ice wall...

----------


## Ravine

Quintuple totem SRS ca fait pas beaucoup ca?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Quatre ça devrait suffire !  ::P:

----------


## Jalkar

Faut voir aussi que ce noeud "+2 max totem" il se trouve sur le chemin d'un noeud "+4% dmg / kill" a voir à combien de temps cela correspond un "in the seconds"

----------


## Drup

Le pathfinder est tellement énorme .... adrenaline + surgeon sur toutes les flasques, y compris les uniques ...

----------


## CaMarchePas

J'achète andvarius unid pour le challenge des trésors, premier run crématorium : chains that bind ! Plus que 2 !  ::P: 

J'achète windripper unid pour le challenge des trésors, premier run dried lake pour faire un talisman, je tue toujours voll en stuff mf : The Brittle Emperor !  :B): 

Hé oui elle lot bien sur lui, je n'y croyais pas !  ::P: 

Personne n'aurait un ventor's gamble à vendre ? je vais vider une map 85+ ! :°

----------


## CaMarchePas

Developpment manifesto à propos des flasks pour Ascendancy :
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1580719
Ajout de nouveaux mods pour les potions :
-durée augmentée (utility)
-effet augmenté mais durée réduite (utility)
-immunité et guérison du poison (toutes flasks)
-réduction de nombre de charge utilisées (toutes flasks)
-les résistances maximales données par les flasks élémentaires sont capées à 6% (pour compenser certains passifs/sous classes/nouveaux bonus de flask)
-la flask Quartz donne un bonus dodge et spell dodge en plus du phasing
-modifications des durées et nombre de charges consommées pour généralement rendre les flasks plus facilement utilisables
-modif de certaines flasks uniques pour les rendre plus utilisables (lion's roar au moins)

Nouvelles potions :
-Basalt : physical reduction
-Aquamarine : chance to avoid cold damage + créé du sol glacé
-Stibnite : augmente l'évasion et créé un nuage de fumée
-Suphure : augmente les dégâts et créé un sol consacré (regen de vie ?)
-Silver : confère Onslaught
-Bismuth : résistances élémentaires

Nouveaux uniques : http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1581354
-Wyrmsign : des gants qui donnent rampage quand on atteint le max d'endurance charge, mais on perd les charges quand rampage se termine. Réduit le coût de mana par charge d'EC. Donne Conc effect aux gemmes serties (lvl5)

-Reckless defense : jewel unique qui donne 20% block to spell block et 2% block contre 10% de chance supplémentaire de se prendre un critique. Pas de limite au nombre de jewel indiqué donc on peut se faire plaisir et genre en mettre 5 : 100% block to spell block et +10% de max block... mais 50% de chance de se prendre un crit. Retour au max block mais avec un risque de se manger une très grosse patate. 

-Advancing fortress : griffe lvl46 qui donne fortify lvl12 aux gemmes serties mais aussi +15% de block. Bas niveau et faibles dégâts, mais ça peut être intéressant pour monter du block en étant dual wield au lieu de 1H+shield, à voir. 

-Essence worm : unset ring +2 lvl of socketed aura, 0 mana reserved pour la gemme sertie mais +40% mana reserved global. Pratique pour porter une grosse aura bien boostée sans payer son coût mais prive de la possibilité de mettre quelque chose d'autre... Mécanique intéressante mais j'ai du mal à y voir une application très utile sorti du joueur blood magic qui voudrait se priver d'un anneau ou deux pour caser deux grosses auras. 


Une course bien sympa et qui rapporte demain (vendredi) midi : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1574276
Dure 24h, les zones contiennent des zones arctiques (je pense qu'elles bougent façon effets de zone de talisman), avec la signature de la saison on est accéléré au lieu d'être ralenti quand on marche dans la glace) et chaque zone contient 20 strongbox de plus. Du coup c'est voided, faut pas déconner ! (on perd le perso à la fin) 
Niveau points c'est vachement intéressant : 5 points pour Brutus, 5 pour Merveil, 10 pour Vaal Oversoul, 10 pour Piety, 15 pour Dominus, 15 pour Kaom, 15 pour Daresso, 25 pour Malachai (tous en normal). Soit 100 points pour une seule course ! Bon faut pas crever et c'est en 24h donc à faire d'une traite, mais la course n'étant pas "solo" on peut aussi grouper ! Perso je pense me lever tôt pour la faire (je bosse ce soir d'où le tôt) !  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Et en passant : pas eu de carte en farmant ce soir au boulot (pour une fois que c'est calme ! ) ! Je rentre, suis trempé, le temps de me sécher et calmer avant dodo, un petit crématorium et paf, 11 ième chains that bind !  :B): 

Bon, récupérée une armure base ES level 49, spidersilk robe, j'avais 7 scours, alch 7 fois, rien, on vient m'acheter une gemme, hop 10 chaos, du coup je me dis que bah, ça serait con de jeter une 6L pas tabula et pas corrupt, et hop, à la 7ieme chaos : 


 :B): 

Ca fait zizir ! 

Maintenant la question c'est : la garder pour ma collection de 6L en standard (harbinger bow, queen of the forest, carcass jack, voltaxic rift et dying breath -encore en talisman celui là) ou la revendre pour me payer les derniers succès de talisman ?

Ou aussi je peux changer de craft pour % ES, rha je sais pas ! >.>

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Les uniques présentés ont des mécanismes pleins de caractère. Ça croustille juste comme il faut.

Il faudrait que quelqu’un ait la furieuse initiative de sortir une app ou webapp permettant de trier tout ce matos par capacité, niveau and co. On a déjà des solutions éparses avec le wiki et les outils de trade mais ça reste difficile d’avoir une vision d’ensemble sans se coincer le neurone pendant des plombes.
Personne ne connait un outil magique ?

^et sympathique roll CMP. Ça me rappelle que pour vraiment profiter du PoE, il faut joueur au PoE. Plein beaucoup. Et pas autrement.

----------


## Dirian

> ...mais la course n'étant pas "solo" on peut aussi grouper !...





> Solo:You may not party in this league.


Je vais essayer de m'organiser pour faire cette race  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Mwarf j'ai loupé la ligne ! Bon j'essaierais quand même !

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain mais MARS quoi ils sont sérieux de sortir ça aussi tôt, ils vont baiser ma productivité, c'est bien la seule fois de ma vie où j'aurais aimé qu'une extension POE sorte plus tard.

Je sens que je vais être obligé de louper la sortie de l'extension... Quoique si y'a des patchs au début c'est peut-être pas plus mal.

Ça va être de la bombe ces nouvelles classes.

----------


## Kamikaze

Nouvelle classe! Elementalist:

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2016/02/0...cendancy-class

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et le Trickster!

https://www.youtube.com/embed/AoCEmzVujXE

----------


## Ravine

Talisman est en train de mourir petit a petit. Je matais certains shops, pas mis a jour depuis mi-janvier; du coup c'est pas pratique pour acheter ce que je veux. Qu'est ce que je vais faire de mes exalts? :3

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Qu'est ce que je vais faire de mes exalts? :3


Tu me les files et j'achète des items pour un des challenges qui va me manquer ?  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

T'as 70 chaos?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je suis remonté à... 25 je crois ! :D

----------


## Mikh4il

Je le trouve bizarre l'élémentaliste. 

A part Shaper of Desolation et Pendulum of Destruction je trouve pas ça top (j'ai tres probablement tort  ::unsure:: ).

Quoique le truc qui donne de la péné peut être sympa.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Je le trouve bizarre l'élémentaliste. 
> 
> A part Shaper of Desolation et Pendulum of Destruction je trouve pas ça top (j'ai tres probablement tort ).
> 
> Quoique le truc qui donne de la péné peut être sympa.


Je trouve ça stylé elementalist car ils ont trouvé un moyen de pas faire juste force brute, c'est un peu plus fin et ça influe sur le gameplay.

Après c'est vrai que ça reste du gros DPS bien violent sans trop de subtilité mais je trouve ça vraiment bien fait. Infliger les 3 statuts d'un coup c'est surpuissant.

----------


## Ravine

Le truc qui penetre 20% d'un element A si tu as fait B dans les dernieres secondes est le parfait complement pour une rotation des elements, et jouer en conjonction avec EE.
Mais je crois que le plus bourrin c'est Paragon of Calamity. Le plus facile pour le declencher, c'est sur du Reflect Elem. Ou avec un Lightning Coil, tu transformes du Physical en Lightning, et donc tu declenches l'effet avec lightning, et zoum, c'est la fete. Ou Taste of hate (Phys to Cold). Donc sur les attaques normales, avec Lightning Coil, tu es en perma Paragon, avec un "reduced damage taken: lightning", et 40% increased lightning

Sympa non?

----------


## Ravine

Un de mes threads preferes, de loin https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...en_looking_at/ (qui rejoins mon post au dessus, hop)

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1583876

Changement de Zana pour Ascendancy : enfin !
mod zana : item spécifique remplacé en "This Map's Modifiers to Quantity of Items found also apply to Rarity"
=> beaucoup plus intéressant que le +1 invasion boss, on est d'accord je pense, mais ça reste trop limité, autant les items des autres masters on peut les crafter, autant une carte je vois mal y claquer plus qu'une régal sur une grosse map, et plus qu'une augmentation sur une normale, ce qui limite beaucoup l'apport du bonus... Ou alors ils nous rajoutent des mods implicites aux maps et là ça deviendrait très intéressant ! (alch d'une map => fat bonus) J'aurais bien vu un mod qui fait que la map obtient aléatoirement un mod de league (rampage, nemesis & co) ou un mod de quête zana (thème cold/fire/lightning, demons/charges, humanoide/fracture, sea witchs/beyond...)level des maps vendues : de 69 à 78 ( ! Ça équilibre avec la montée en niveau des zones et ça donne un intérêt supplémentaire à monter le niveau de zana.prix des maps vendues : en orbs of chance pour le premier tier, en orbs of alchemy pour le second tier avec réduction des prix pour les maps rares. Elles ne valaient clairement pas le coût d'achat avant, ça peut devenir intéressant.level des dailies : s'aligne sur le niveau des maps vendues, donc au niveau 7 on aura des dailies jusqu'au lvl75 et jusqu'à 77 au niveau 8. Vu la difficulté/rng du stock de cartes à partir du T8, je pense que ça va pas mal aider ! Et les rotations de dailies de zana trouveront à nouveaux des intéressés ! (actuellement y'en a pour le challenge, mais ça se résume à finir les missions le plus vite possible sans rien vider ou presque)

----------


## Jalkar

A voir si le mod de Zana ne sera que "tout seul", est-ce que dans les jaunes qu'elle vend il n'y a pas une chance d'avoir sa signature?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> A voir si le mod de Zana ne sera que "tout seul", est-ce que dans les jaunes qu'elle vend il n'y a pas une chance d'avoir sa signature?


Jamais vu et si c'est comme les autres masters c'est toujours seul jusqu'à présent.

----------


## Jalkar

ok dommage  ::(:

----------


## Ravine

Tu peux toujours craft ta map (augment, regal, etc)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Tu peux toujours craft ta map (augment, regal, etc)





> mod zana : item spécifique remplacé en "This Map's Modifiers to Quantity of Items found also apply to Rarity"
> => beaucoup plus intéressant que le +1 invasion boss, on est d'accord je pense, mais ça reste trop limité, autant les items des autres masters on peut les crafter, autant une carte je vois mal y claquer plus qu'une régal sur une grosse map, et plus qu'une augmentation sur une normale, ce qui limite beaucoup l'apport du bonus...


Tu peux ajouter pour pas trop cher deux mods, que tu ne peux pas reroll (sinon tu perds le bonus) et tu n'as pas de craft à ajouter contrairement aux autres items de masters. Et deux bonus même si le bonus de quantité booste la rareté, ça fait faiblard je pense au final... surtout qu'une même map blanche avec une alch, tu peux déjà avoir un bonus bien plus élevé non ?

J'aurais vraiment bien vu un bonus aléatoire, entre les ligues officielles (le craft zana quoi), les bonus des ligues courtes (darkshrine, full spirit, full rogue), des courses (emberwake, winterheart, famine...), les missions zana (chrono, item à trouver, thème de map) et les particularités de certaines maps (façon Oba : double loot mais si tu traines à buter le boss : mort subite ! ) 

I want more !

Edit : ah et j'ai oublié un truc, une blanche que tu alch c'est 4 chisel pour 20%Q, là t'en faudra forcément 10 (bleue), du coup ça s'ajoute sur le coût pour comparer entre une blanche+alch et une zana que tu mods.

----------


## Ravine

Ils rendent le signature mod plus interessant, pas completement pete par rapport au randomcraft traditionnel. La question est de le rendre interessant en soit (en terme de choix), plutot que d'en faire un truc completement pete des le depart.

----------


## Ravine

Maintenant mon reve c'est une gemme support "Bleeding" similaire a Poison. Pour pouvoir faire un build Ancestral Bond Totem/EK/Chain/Bleed - SRS/Bloodlust

----------


## Jalkar

> Maintenant mon reve c'est une gemme support "Bleeding" similaire a Poison. Pour pouvoir faire un build Ancestral Bond Totem/EK/Chain/Bleed - SRS/Bloodlust



 Ancestral Bond Totem/Puncture/Chain/GMP - SRS/Bloodlust

?

----------


## Ravine

> Ancestral Bond Totem/Puncture/Chain/GMP - SRS/Bloodlust
> 
> ?


*Ranged Attack Totem* is a support gem that modifies the supported Bow or Wand skill, so that instead of the player casting the skill directly, they summon a totem that can cast the skill. It uses your currently equipped Bow or Wand for the damage. 

Donc pour pouvoir puncture, je dois porter un arc. Ce qui reduit les synergies avec SRS si je dois me trimballer un arc et un carquois (quoiqu'avec Drillneck, y'a moyen de... hmmm). Disons que SRS c'est plus un build "intelligence" que Dex, donc ca marche mieux avec des batons.

je reflechis a voix haute, faites pas gaffe. Faut que je calcule.

----------


## Ravine

Et honnetement, on a une gemme de support Poison, je ne vois pas pourquoi on a pas de gemme de support Bleed.

----------


## Jalkar

Ah je ne connaissais pas la subtilité de l'arme nécessaire pour le Range Attack Totem  ::): 

Du coup ouais c'est dommage  ::):

----------


## Jalkar

C'est la même chose avec les traps ? (sinon ca peut remplacer le totem  ::): )

----------


## CaMarchePas

> C'est la même chose avec les traps ? (sinon ca peut remplacer le totem )


Le wiki merde à fond mais j'ai réussi à avoir la page de la gemme trap (mais pas de la page traps qui est plus complète) et on peut y lire :



> Attack Skills: Trap will affect a linked attack skill if that skill is ranged. Attacks such as Frenzy and Elemental Hit, which normally operate with ranged or melee weapons, will only be affected by trap if you have a ranged weapon equipped.


A confirmer avec la page traps mais je suis à peu près sur que ça indique la précision que les compétences d'arc ou de wand ne fonctionnent qu'avec l'arme correspondante équipée.

----------


## Mad-T

Essaye ptet avec des spectres de knitted horrors(act4, dried lake par ex) + GMP + CHAIN, cela faisait bien saigner l'écran il y a deux ligues

----------


## Ravine

Avec les Traps c'est completement restreint. C'etait la thematique de ma proposition de build juste avant la 2.1, a base de Chin Sol / Puncture Trap / Caustic Arrow Trap Bloodlust. Mais la je cherche a faire du bleed sur les physical spells. :D

----------


## CaMarchePas

J'avais 88 fuses.

J'en ai utilisé 81 pour 5L mon windripper enfin 6 slotté.

M'en restait 7 donc, autant tenter d'améliorer mon harbinger, après la première :

 :B): 
 :Bave: 

Je vais ptet tenter d'améliorer ma Hyrri's ire maintenant !  ::ninja::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Tu dois pas t'auto ban de la guilde pour ça?  ::trollface::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Tu dois pas t'auto ban de la guilde pour ça?


J'ai essayé, on ne peut pas ! :D

----------


## CaMarchePas

Summon Stone golem : bonus défensifs + taunts + le plus résistants de tous les golems actuels. 

Pas plus d'infos sur ses caracs.

----------


## comodorecass

J'ai lu en entier le guide Bien Débuter mais je trouve pas trop d'infos dessus. Le Endgame dans PoE, ca se passe comment concrètement ? On farm des zones de l'histoire? Y a des zones HL exprès? Uniquement le système de Carte?

----------


## Safo

Complètement à la ramasse sur les dernières info de POE, j'essaie de comprendre un peu ce qu'il va se passer en mars. Surtout avec les sous classes en fait.
Ca fonctionne comment? Il y en aura 3 d'accessibles pour chaque archétype? Comment accède-t-on au "sous arbre" de compétences?

Sinon j'ai regardé à droite à gauche et il y a vraiment des trucs pétés dans ces sous-classes  ::o: 
J'aime beaucoup celle du ranger et de l'assa entre autre.

----------


## Jalkar

> Complètement à la ramasse sur les dernières info de POE, j'essaie de comprendre un peu ce qu'il va se passer en mars. Surtout avec les sous classes en fait.
> Ca fonctionne comment? Il y en aura 3 d'accessibles pour chaque archétype? Comment accède-t-on au "sous arbre" de compétences?
> 
> Sinon j'ai regardé à droite à gauche et il y a vraiment des trucs pétés dans ces sous-classes 
> J'aime beaucoup celle du ranger et de l'assa entre autre.


En gros tu pourras ouvrir un "labyrinthe" (piège et tout le tralalala) (un par difficulté)
- si tu le finis tu gagneras 2 points (il me semble) à renseigner dans une sous-classe
- si tu le finis tu auras également la possibilité d'enchanté une pièce d'armure pour des bonus intéressant


quasi toutes les infos sont la :https://www.pathofexile.com/ascendancy

----------


## Louck

> J'ai lu en entier le guide Bien Débuter mais je trouve pas trop d'infos dessus. Le Endgame dans PoE, ca se passe comment concrètement ? On farm des zones de l'histoire? Y a des zones HL exprès? Uniquement le système de Carte?


En gros, actuellement, une bonne partie de l'EndGame se résume à des objets "Maps" que tu peux looter. Pour les utiliser, il faut accéder à la zone "Eternal Laboratory" (A la fin du Solaris Temple, à côté du Lady Dialla), où tu trouveras un appareil pour y déposer les fameuses Maps: Après avoir validé, des portails vont s'ouvrir sur une map auto-générée, de niveaux et de difficultés variables selon la Map utilisée.

Les Maps peuvent être craftés comme n'importe quel équipement, pour y apporter des affixes différents et donc d’accroître sa difficulté (mais plus c'est difficile, plus il y a de loots).


Je vulgarise un peu le système, tu as un peu plus d'info dans le wiki:
http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Map


A part ca, tu peux toujours te farcir Atziri (http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/The_Apex_of_Sacrifice) ou tenter de faire les challenges de la league  ::): .

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'ai lu en entier le guide Bien Débuter mais je trouve pas trop d'infos dessus. Le Endgame dans PoE, ca se passe comment concrètement ? On farm des zones de l'histoire? Y a des zones HL exprès? Uniquement le système de Carte?





> A part ca, tu peux toujours te farcir Atziri (http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/The_Apex_of_Sacrifice) ou tenter de faire les challenges de la league .


Tu peux farmer les dernières zones jusqu'au level 80 et un peu plus, mais ça devient bien long car elles sont niveau 68-70. Tu as une recette pour obtenir des orbs of chaos avec des items rares niveau 60 (donc zone 60+) et certaines zones sont intéressantes pour les cartes de divination (rien à voir avec les cartes "map", là c'est pour obtenir des objets) comme Aqueduct (première zone acte 4) qui te file l'armure tabula rasa (aucun bonus mais 6 slots liés blancs) du coup, surtout en début de ligue, tu peux y rester un moment, tu perds en xp, mais tu gagnes en matos.

Les cartes elles commencent au niveau 68 aussi, mais montent jusqu’au niveau 82 donc tu vas y gagner beaucoup plus d'expérience qu'en zone de fin de jeu. Bon à partir du tier 8 (donc niveau 76) ça devient la lotterie pour monter, et les dernières maps vaut mieux même les revendre en fait (sauf à viser les niveaux 96+).  ::P: 

A noter que les maps au dessus du premier tier (68) ne se lootent qu'en map. Donc si tu veux maper, ben faut maper. En zone de fin de jeu, même sur le big boss, tu n'auras jamais de carte plus grosse. 

Pour Atziri, ce n'est pas/plus vraiment du endgame. Ça l'est dans le sens que t'as pas à y aller avant de faire les cartes ou finir le merciless. Ça ne l'est pas quand tu considères que ce n'est qu'une zone à farm et que certains builds avec du matos vraiment cheap peuvent se la farcir très très très tôt. Sans build dédié Atziri ça peut varier beaucoup, mais en gros si tu roules sur les cartes 78+, un gros dps te suffit à passer la zone... C'est surtout du placement. 
Uber atziri (qu'on débloque via Atziri) est déjà plus proche du endgame, mais là encore, au vu de certains builds et vidéos, ça serait pas forcément si violent que ça.

Alors qu'une bête map bas niveau avec des affixes très méchant ça peut toujours te défoncer un gros perso full stuff par surprise. (spécial cassdédi à Antalie Napolia sur map extra crit, frenzy charge, faster attack, -max rez. :°

----------


## comodorecass

Merci pour cette réponse exhaustive! En tout cas il semble qu'il y ait de quoi faire et que c'est plutôt varié! Ascendancy va juste amener le labyrinthe et pas de nouveaux actes si je ne me trompe pas.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Un nouvel acte faut pas l'attendre avant 1 an s'ils nous font la surprise ou plusieurs années voir jamais !  ::P:  Pas prévu pour le moment, pas exclu véritablement non plus, mais clairement pas dans la liste d'attente (d'abord dit par un dev qu'il y avait de la place pour plus, puis dis qu'il n'y aura plus rien puis repris qu'il pourrait y avoir plus tard d'autres actes...). Par contre ils seraient en train de s'atteler à plus de modifications pour le end game (atziri-like et maps) mais rien d'annoncé non plus.

----------


## Jalkar

> Un nouvel acte faut pas l'attendre avant 1 an s'ils nous font la surprise ou plusieurs années voir jamais !  Pas prévu pour le moment, pas exclu véritablement non plus, mais clairement pas dans la liste d'attente (d'abord dit par un dev qu'il y avait de la place pour plus, puis dis qu'il n'y aura plus rien puis repris qu'il pourrait y avoir plus tard d'autres actes...). Par contre ils seraient en train de s'atteler à plus de modifications pour le end game (atziri-like et maps) mais rien d'annoncé non plus.


S'il pouvait faire en sorte de rendre le end-game accessible à ceux qui ne sont ni farmer chinois, ni crésus ca serait cool...
A tout cassé j'ai du drop 3-4 T12 et rien au dessus... et pourtant je fait des 9/10/11 assez régulièrement...

----------


## Ravine

Avec le nouveau Stone Golem j'ai les neurones en ebullition. Je vais faire un build mono Stone golem :D

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Je vais faire un build *mono Stone* golem :D


Et tu vas l’appeler Lucy ?  ::ninja::  (attention blague pour les initiés uniquement)

----------


## Jalkar

> Avec le nouveau Stone Golem j'ai les neurones en ebullition. Je vais faire un build mono Stone golem :D


Stone golem + inc Aoe + knockback
le tout avec des Empire's Grasp d'équipé?  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Et tu vas l’appeler Lucy ?  (attention blague pour les initiés uniquement)


Echarde en Pierre, plus subtile. 

J'ai trouvé le vrai endgame : course +20 exiles dans chaque zone ! 

20 minutes pour atteindre mudflats.

Rusher dans the ledge est synonyme de mort imminente !  ::P:  

S'ils refont un league d'un mois avec ça, je la ferais cette fois !

----------


## Jalkar

> course +20 exiles dans chaque zone !


L'astuce c'était qu'on pouvait groupé dessus, ce qui simplifie vachement les choses  ::):

----------


## Ravine

En admettant ce golem fait bien du Physical damage, on peut decemment penser qu'il pourra convertir/profiter des auras a la maniere d'un EK/Bladefall, mais donc du coup, poison aussi.

Du coup on peut decemment envisager un baton avec des modifs +1, a la maniere du build Flame Golem qui a fait Atziri il y'a quelques temps. Donc en mode impro totale:
(5L) Stone Golem + Faster Attack + Poison + Minion Speed + Minion Damage [xGGBB]
(4L) Spell Totem + Faster Casting + Whither + Increased Duration [RRBB]
(4L) *Une des nouvelles orbs* + Curse on Hit + Vulnerability + Temporal Chain [BBBG] (Doedre's Scorn ?) (faut jouer avec la hype)
(4L) CWDT + Immortal Call + Increased Duration + Enduring Cry [RRRR] (rrrrrRRRrrrrr)

En chest, alternatives
Victario's Influence en mode yolo: Haste + Hatred + Arctic Armour / Essence Drain + Contagion + Increased Duration ?
Vis Mortis avec plutot Haste que Hatred.

Bon forcement j'ai jamais fait de summoner ni de build chaos degen, donc forcement c'est un peu decousu. Mais dans l'idee:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> L'astuce c'était qu'on pouvait groupé dessus, ce qui simplifie vachement les choses


Non mais trop easy si on groupe !

----------


## Ravine

Vous prevoyez quoi pour Mars du coup?
Dans ma liste je me ferais bien une Witch Cold Snap/Romira/SurgeBinders/Taryn's Shiver en Elementalist pour Ascendancy
Ou encore ce Marauder/Templar double Baliste/Lioneye's elemental
Ou bien ce Stone Golem summoner vaguement bancal dont je parle au dessus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ahahah je viens de tilter que Discharge est tagge Fire, Cold, Lightning. Du coup, Discharge proc le Mastermind of Discord de l'elementalist (hop, 20% elepen dans un seul spell).

----------


## Dr Funkenstein

J'ai rien compris au message précédent mais je me suis quand même remis à PoE, c'est grave docteur ? Je suis parti sur un duelliste (en standard SCD pour l'instant, je veux pas me dégoûter du jeu tout de suite ;ninja :;): , pour l'instant 1h/shield, je sais pas si c'est un choix viable ou s'il vaut mieux tout miser sur l'évasion et se contenter d'une épée ?

Sur un plan purement purement technique, après de loongues sessions ur Grim Dawn, la caméra collée au personnage dans PoE chavire mes habitudes de petit joueur fragile...J'ai pas trouvé d'options dans les menus pour la relever et augmenter un peu le champ de vision..il y a peut être un .ini à modifier quelque part?
Bon désolé pour les questions bateau, nouveau, toussa..En vous remerciant !

----------


## Zephy

Que fait on en Mars ? Facile , larguer Madame et faire la prochaine Ligue serait un grand exploit  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

Nouvelle Classe! Witch Occultist!

http://www.gameinformer.com/games/pa...-revealed.aspx

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Nouvelle Classe! Witch Occultist!
> 
> http://www.gameinformer.com/games/pa...-revealed.aspx


Heptacurser-Abyssal cry incoming !  :B):

----------


## comodorecass

> Nouvelle Classe! Witch Occultist!
> 
> http://www.gameinformer.com/games/pa...-revealed.aspx


Et le Guardian pour le Templar! C'est clairement ma prochaine classe pour le mois de mars.

----------


## Mikh4il

> Vous prevoyez quoi pour Mars du coup?
> Dans ma liste je me ferais bien une Witch Cold Snap/Romira/SurgeBinders/Taryn's Shiver en Elementalist pour Ascendancy
> Ou encore ce Marauder/Templar double Baliste/Lioneye's elemental
> Ou bien ce Stone Golem summoner vaguement bancal dont je parle au dessus.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ahahah je viens de tilter que Discharge est tagge Fire, Cold, Lightning. Du coup, Discharge proc le Mastermind of Discord de l'elementalist (hop, 20% elepen dans un seul spell).


Je sais pas, pour une fois je me tenterais bien un build sur un nouveau skill (ce que je fais pas d'habitude).

Earthquake ou ice trap pour l'instant je dirais pour l'instant.

----------


## Kamikaze

Holy Shit eh ben ils y sont pas allés avec le dos de la cuillère toutes les classes paraissent surpuissantes, en contradiction avec les nerfs réguliers je trouve.

Toujours aucune info pour le Scion? Beaucoup tablent sur plus de gemmes dans le tree en prenant le scion, ça parait possible. Toutes les classes dispo parait invraisemblable par contre

----------


## CaMarchePas

Pour la scion je tablerais sur des bonus en fonction de ce que tu as mis dans l'arbre, du genre +1% attack speed / 50 dex // +1% cast speed / 50 int // +1% max life / 50 str... Pour chaque node notable tu as un bonus... Pour chaque jewel slot tu as un bonus... 

Et en big skills : bonus façon headhunter, bonus sur les 3 défenses en fonction des charges correspondantes, gros bonus de durée des skills (les deux nodes de durée sont à côté de la scion), bonus sur les bonus (genre toutes les nodes ont 50% d'effet supplémentaire)

wait & see, manque plus que la scion et une classe maraudeur non ?

----------


## Mikh4il

C'est pas un truc genre un shaman pour le maraudeur? J'avais vu une image je crois mais je la retrouve pas.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Y'avait une image d'un maraudeur avec des marques de sang, mais ça peut autant être un shaman/mage de combat qu'une spécialisation dans le sang (blood magic, vol de vie & co).

Sinon la routourne a tournée !



Mon premier 6L looté ! :')

----------


## Louck

J'hésite à faire une Witch ou un Templar.

J'aime bien le Templar pour sa partie défensive. Mais je ne suis pas très motivé à refaire un FlameBlast, et j'ai testé les totems: je ne suis pas très fan.
J'ai l'habitude de jouer avec la Witch mais je n'ai jamais essayé de jouer avec les coups critiques. Peux être que je me laisserai tenté par le crit Ice Nova + blasphemy assassins mark + Herald of Ice ?

Ce qui m'ennui est que j'ai trouvé super fun de jouer avec mon shadow Essence Drain, et que je pense que j'aurais du mal à trouver une alternative  ::P: .

----------


## Dirian

Cette nuit vers une heure du matin, j'ai fini les 32 challenges de la league  :B):

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Cette nuit vers une heure du matin, j'ai fini les 32 challenges de la league


GG !  :Clap:

----------


## Ravine

Cette nuit, vers minuit, j'ai vu dirian finir les 32 challenges de la league.

(et j'ai regarde lesquels je pouvais viteuf finir pour passer a 14)  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Cette nuit 2 minutes après que dirian ai fini ses 32 challenges et ai parti se coucher j'ai drop mon premier 6L !

:°

Dis ce qu'il te manque comme challenge, vu que je map encore pour finir des talismans pour rigwald, si y'a des trucs qui te manque qui ne sont pas des items à 5 exalts...

----------


## Ravine

En revenant de vacances, Ascendancy sera deja bien entame, donc je pourrais vous rejoindre et profiter de plein de matos a pas cher. Je pense que mon prochain _Main_ sera (pour la premiere fois en ce qui me concerne) un Summoner, avec un focus sur 2 invocations : Animate Guardian et Stone Golem (a noter que Chaos Golem pourra probablement etre utilise a la place, mais l'interet du Stone Golem est dans son Taunt et sa regen, mis en avant dans le Gem preview).

On a encore peu d'infos sur Stone Golem, a part qu'il fournit une aura de regen de vie (yay); je pense qu'il est raisonnable de penser qu'il aura le tag Physical.
Animate Guardian n'est pas vraiment dans la meta actuelle (en main skill, j'entends), donc du coup je trouve la skill interessante.
Il existe deja des guides qui recommande d'utiliser ces "trash" uniques dont personne ne veut, et ca me rassure de penser que je n'ai pas que des idees pourries  ::):  (ou alors on est plusieurs a avoir des idees pourries)

Avec Ascendancy, le Templar se voit dote d'une specialisation nommee Guardian, orientee support, et c'est celle la qui retient mon attention. Je vous laisse regarder la video de presentation sur MMOHuts, c'est super bien presente. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpw6U7yjU6A

Le twist c'est d'utiliser un mix Physical/Chaos damage dans Animate Guardian, de le supporter avec Poison (si ca fonctionne, mais je ne vois pas encore pourquoi ca ne fonctionnerait pas), et de passer en Blasphemy Vulnerability pour en faire un nuage de chaos mouvant (qui file des baffes)(et qui tank). Et d'essayer de trouver des synergies entre le matos de mon Guardian, le matos de mon Guardian (l'autre) et les skills de mon Guardian (le premier). :3

Du cote de l'Animate Guardian, il serait equipe avec les uniques suivants (dont personne ne veut et qui se trouvent pour une bouchee de pain sur Poe.trade):
- Voidhome: bon DPS, excellente attaque speed.
- Death's Oath: resists, armour, Chaos degen
- Starkonja (HP) Deidbell (increased melee damage) The Broken Crown (Chaos Resist)
- Slitherpinch (life leech, attack speed), Meginord's Vise (physical damage)
- Sintrek, Dusktoe, Lioneye's Paw

Du cote de mon Guardian
- Chober Chaber:
	> Animate Guardian - Melee Splash - Fortify - Poison - Minion Support (Damage, Health ou Resist a choisir en fonction des besoins) - Melee Physical Damage
- Victario: 
	> Blasphemy - Vulnerability - Enfeeble / Purity / Haste

	> Stone Golem - Minion Speed - Minion Health - Minion Resist
	> Wither - Faster Casting - Increased Duration
	> CWDT - Immortal Call - Increased Duration - Enduring Cry

Autres uniques
- Skullhead

Pour l'Animate Guardian, Skullhead, la specialisation "aura regen" du Guardian(Templar), et le stone golem devraient fournir assez de regen pour compenser la degen de Death's Oath. A 10000HP, on a besoin de 4.5% regen pour compenser. Si je l'equipe de matos qui fait en plus du Life Leech (slitherpinch), ca devrait pouvoir etre encore plus facile, et il devrait survivre encore plus longtemps.

Les 2 invocations sont autonomes, tapent des trucs, pendant que je Wither les environs. Death's Oath applique une degen de 450 chaos damage par secondes autour de l'Animate Guardian, et lui fournit des caracs, des resistances et de l'armure. Wither amplifie les degats de Poison (qui dure un peu plus longtemps grace au Chaber), ainsi que les degats de la degen de Death's Oath. Le Golem taunt regulierement et detourne l'attention du Guardian et du Guardian.

Des remarques?

----------


## Ravine

Skill Tree, 110 pts
https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...HhiB2q_kmhLw==

Points interessants
+1 curse
22% reduce mana reserved
*No pants*

Auras
https://poe.mikelat.com/#NnItrBCd/52dlH8Zr

A part le Chober en 5L qui est un investissement long terme, et la Victario, le reste est relativement cheap. D'autant plus que j'arriverai apres 2/3 semaines de league.

(et il faut que je vois si le nom "Animate" est deja pris, pour pouvoir faire "Animate, Guardian, Animate Guardian". Ou "Animate: Animate Guardian, Guardian")

----------


## CaMarchePas

J'ai confiance dans la solidité des deux invocs, j'ai beaucoup moins confiance dans leurs dps, mais bon j'ai jamais fait d'animated guardian. 

Même si blasphemy a une bonne portée, est-ce utile dans ton build ? Tes deux invocs sont là pour prendre les coups mais toi t'es là pour courir non ? J'aurais plutôt vu les deux curses sur un skill et d'autres auras pour booster les invocs. Et si tu veux encore monter la régen (et la survie) de tes deux sacs à pv, tu peux rajouter le totem vitality, l'aura vitality et l'amulette qui fait une regen de zone. 



De mon côté j'attends l'arbre scion et maraudeur pour étudier un peu plus, mais je compte faire un trapper-clone (trap+multytrap+clustetrap+mirror arrow +auras) en HC sans doute pour changer. 
Mais avec les bonus d'ascendancy je ne sais pas choisir :
-Shadow-Saboteur : +1 trap et réaction en chaine des traps +bonus traps
-Witch-Necromancer : +50% skill duration, boost auras attack speed/damage des minions
-Templar-Hierophant : utiliser 3 (ou 4) range totem pour spam des clones, mais pas encore testé le range totem
-Duelist-Champion : un truc à voir avec le boost des alliés et fortify
-Ranger-Pathfinder : profiter des boosts de flasks pour survivre plus facilement (booster l'evasion et la vitesse et gagner des charges facilement)
-Marauder-Slayer : les bonus sont "Two handed weapons" pas spécifiquement mélée... du coup chinsol+pointblank (skill pour moi, support pour clones) avec bonus stun à l'arc ?

----------


## Ravine

Animate Guardian, Atziri viable. ( https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1463480 :D ). Meme si c'est a la traine par rapport au meta one shot megakill, je veux juste voir si le truc est viable  :^_^:  . Sur le papier, ca marche, mais peut etre que j'ai oublie des trucs, pas pense a d'autres.
En neck, ca sera Sidhebreath, surtout pour le minion damage/life/movespeed. J'ai vraiment envie de voir un Guardian et un Golem sous steroides.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Animate Guardian, Atziri viable. ( https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1463480 :D ). Meme si c'est a la traine par rapport au meta one shot megakill, je veux juste voir si le truc est viable  . Sur le papier, ca marche, mais peut etre que j'ai oublie des trucs, pas pense a d'autres.
> En neck, ca sera Sidhebreath, surtout pour le minion damage/life/movespeed. J'ai vraiment envie de voir un Guardian et un Golem sous steroides.


Hmm hmm.




> Item choices on the Animate Guardian:
> 
> The Bringer of Rain:
> 
> 6% block chance, over 100 to max hp and 20-30 physical damage added to attacks. Endurance charges are a juicy extra. Also chest armor seems to work with it for the Animate Guardian.
> 
> Kaom's Heart:
> 
> Tons of max hp. The increased fire damage is a nice extra when you're using the Added Fire Damage gem.
> ...


:°

----------


## Ravine

T'as pas vu le smiley que j'ai rajoute? C'est le meme genre de delire que mono flame golem atziri lvl 28 avec des empower max et des gemmes corrompues; c'est pas a ma portee, mais ca donne une idee du potentiel  :^_^:

----------


## Ravine

La difference c'est aussi le fait que l'Animated Guardian fait une degen de 450 chaos/s en se trimballant avec Death's Oath, et que je ne fais pas que me balader a poil: je caste Wither pour augmenter les degats de Chaos que se prennent les cibles. Ca n'atteindra pas le DPS d'une Disfavour, mais je suis convaincu qu'avec 2 attaques par secondes, le guardian mettra quelques stacks de poison, que Vulnerability aidera a la fois dans l'alpha strike et dans le DoT. Je pense que le Golem pourra eventuellement se retrouver avec une gemme de poison aussi, du fait de son cote "sacrifiable"

Niveau survie, je checkais les stats de l'arbre, et les minions heriteront de 20% resist Chaos, et 2.5% regen life de base. Avec les 2% de Skullhead, on est a 4.5%, ce qui est plus que suffisant pour contrer les degens de Death's Oath. Si je cale The Broken Crown sur l'Animated Guardian, je peux facilement capper ses resists Chaos.
A noter qu'en resists, l'Animated Guardian sera overcap avec la Purity of Elements + les nodes d'Aura + Generosity.

----------


## Dirian

2eme Shavronne drop de la league  ::ninja::

----------


## Ravine

@Styx: Je viens de tester suite a la discussion d'hier, et le Guardian est lie au perso, pas aux gemmes. Je ne peux donc pas facilement avoir un setup Support et un Setup solo, et switcher entre les deux.  ::(: 

Enfin si, mais ca voudra dire depenser quelques Alchs entre chaque changement de Guardian pour refaire un setup complet.

----------


## Ravine

PSA: Wither dirige les pets vers une cible. Utile pour diriger un Guardian et un Golem vers un groupe en particulier (par exemple)(au pif)

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1588228

3 nouveaux jewels uniques pour les traps : 
-Cheap Construction : 10% reduced trap duration +1 maximum trap placed 
-Hair Trigger : +18% trap damage, +23% trap trigger radius
-Unstable Payload : 10% chance for trap to trigger one additionnal time

Les 3 n'ont pas de limitation. 

Les 3 me semblent très bien, le premier me semble très intéressant pour mon clone-trapper, surtout avec Sunblast : 80% reduced trap duration et les pièges se déclenchent quand leur timer est fini au lieu de disparaitre. Couplé au passif du saboteur "chain reaction", t'es sur d'invoquer beaucoup de traps rapidement... ou à l'inverse, pas besoin de ce passif pour avoir beaucoup de pièges activés... à voir !

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah bah enfin une gemme pour faire des grenades, j'avais été tellement deg à l'époque quand j'avais claqué quasiment toute ma currency de pauvre pour la ceinture unique sunblast machin tout ça pour découvrir que c'était pas instant...

Très très cool tout ça

----------


## Ravine

Bon, c'est pas la folie de l'efficacite, mais faut avouer que ca a de la gueule un Animate Guardian Death's Oath/Voidhome/Broken Crown



(j'ai aussi la classe, malgre mon manque evident de pantalon)

----------


## Mad-T

> ...
> (j'ai aussi la classe,* GRACE A* mon manque evident de pantalon)


Fixed !!!

----------


## Zephy

> Bon, c'est pas la folie de l'efficacite, mais faut avouer que ca a de la gueule un Animate Guardian Death's Oath/Voidhome/Broken Crown
> 
> http://images.akamai.steamuserconten...D2CFA557B9416/
> 
> (j'ai aussi la classe, malgre mon manque evident de pantalon)


Le Guardian le plus classe of the dead !  :;):

----------


## Ravine

C'est vraiment un build Gimmick. Le clear speed est meh, je ne vois pas le build avoir une quelconque utilite en groupe sans avoir une paire d'equipement alternatifs pour switcher sur un truc de summoner plus classique.
Mais le Guardian est efficace. J'ai atteint un point ou lui comme le golem sont quasi increvables pour leur niveau, sans aucune gemme support defense. Par contre moi j'encaisse mal :D

Mais qu'est ce que c'est con un mob summon sinon...

(et putain je ne pige pas comment certains continuent a jouer summoner vu l'etat deplorable de la classe en terme de QoL)

----------


## Zephy

> C'est vraiment un build Gimmick. Le clear speed est meh, je ne vois pas le build avoir une quelconque utilite en groupe sans avoir une paire d'equipement alternatifs pour switcher sur un truc de summoner plus classique.
> Mais le Guardian est efficace. J'ai atteint un point ou lui comme le golem sont quasi increvables pour leur niveau, sans aucune gemme support defense. Par contre moi j'encaisse mal :D
> 
> Mais qu'est ce que c'est con un mob summon sinon...
> 
> (et putain je ne pige pas comment certains continuent a jouer summoner vu l'etat deplorable de la classe en terme de QoL)


Les Builds Summoner sont radicalement différents au niveau gameplay , c'est un coup a prendre . 

Hier ( j'étais encore en week end mouhahaha ) , j'ai test un peu en standard le build bladefall version Trap , c'est fun à jouer , Atziri de fait , les doigts dans le nez , encore un build de faineant  :;):  ( avec des gemmes de level 15 à peine )

----------


## Mikh4il

Nouveau skill:

Siege Ballista pour les armes cac?

----------


## Kamikaze

Propre ce skill, ça doit être bien violent avec une grosse 2H et les gemmes qui vont bien, surtout avec 4 totem grâce à je sais plus quelle nouvelle classe

----------


## CaMarchePas

Sympa cette skill, à voir les autres variantes qu'ils vont proposer aussi. 

Sinon en deux-trois sessions de maps j'ai looté plus qu'en 2 mois de ligue... quelqu'un a des exalts à dépenser ?

Ma petite liste depuis hier matin :
-Ventor's Gamble (low stats, malgré mes deux divines que j'ai utilisé, mais c'est mon premier :° )
-Divination Distillate (le plus low possible, donc 40/12, mais quand même ! )
-Rigwald's curse (talisman unique T2 en sacrifiant le T1)
-Rigwald's command (son épée unique, sur mon deuxième set 75+, dur d'en faire un troisième, je viens dépuiser mes maps T8...)
-un arc à 391 dps (élémentaire/physical, faut pas déconner avec craft suffix librex2)
-intuitive leap cette nuit sur ma daily zana
-the hunger (carte pour taste of hate)
-humilty x2 via zana dans une map
-allure la nouvelle dague à identifier
-re-intuitive leap à l'instant en map :°

Avant de reloot intuitive leap j'ai refait mon shop, vendu quelques babioles déjà (les cartes partent bien), si je revend du gros je vais ptet finir par claquer des tunes pour finir les challenges !  ::P:  (si je fini les uniques rigwalds, me manque la hache et le carquois, me reste à payer les items pour challenge craft et new uniques)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Et ben, c'est la fête du slip mon cochon (après tous les 6L que t'as enchainé) !

Pour ma part, hier était pas trop mal non plus avec plus de 145 chaos de vente hier (un set de Prosperity, 3 maps T13 et une T14 looté avant hier sur la même T12), une Exal et pour finir un Call of the Brotherhood que je devrais pouvoir revendre unid pour 2,8 ex !  :;): 

Par contre, pour mes tentatives d'acquisition d'un nouveau talisman T3 unique en vu d'une tentative de sacrifice pour le T4... c'est un peu la misère avec 6-7 T2 sacrifiés pour rien et surtout une jolie série "foutage de gueule" avec un T1 sacrifié qui donne l'unique T2. Je le sacrifie... rien. Et les 2 T1 que j'ai sacrifié juste après qui m'ont de nouveau donné chacun un unique T2 qui ne m'ont rien donné non plus par la suite...  :<_<:

----------


## Ravine

ah et sinon

----------


## CaMarchePas

mirror arrow + trap + multytrap + cluster trap + trap cooldown, ça passe toujours sur deerstalker ! o/

link ?

----------


## Yamayo

Hello les coins'
Bon c'est pas la joie, via un leak assez ancient -Adobe.com- de mon compte mail je me suis fait vider mon compte Poe hier, enfin c'est propre hein, que les chaos et les exalted, pour une fois que j'avais réussi à perserver un peu dans ce jeu cruel mais génial  ::cry:: 
Merci au coin qui m'a aidé pour comprendre ce qui s'était passé et juste pour vous informer que maintenant tout est revenu dans l'ordre, j'espère en tout cas et qu'il me semble que les stashs de la guilde n'ont pas été vidé mais dans le doute : C EST PAS MOI 

Voilà, ça m'a calmé pour la fin de league en tout cas, peut-être à un peu plus tard, je verrais.
Merci pour tout hihi, farewell  :Halmet: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Edit: Rachel de GGG m'a déjà répondu, ils sont vraiment chouettes, wow!

----------


## Ravine

> mirror arrow + trap + multytrap + cluster trap + trap cooldown, ça passe toujours sur deerstalker ! o/
> 
> link ?


https://twitter.com/pathofexile/stat...33787699539968

----------


## Kamikaze

> Hello les coins'
> Bon c'est pas la joie, via un leak assez ancient -Adobe.com- de mon compte mail je me suis fait vider mon compte Poe hier, enfin c'est propre hein, que les chaos et les exalted, pour une fois que j'avais réussi à perserver un peu dans ce jeu cruel mais génial 
> Merci au coin qui m'a aidé pour comprendre ce qui s'était passé et juste pour vous informer que maintenant tout est revenu dans l'ordre, j'espère en tout cas et qu'il me semble que les stashs de la guilde n'ont pas été vidé mais dans le doute : C EST PAS MOI 
> 
> Voilà, ça m'a calmé pour la fin de league en tout cas, peut-être à un peu plus tard, je verrais.
> Merci pour tout hihi, farewell 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Edit: Rachel de GGG m'a déjà répondu, ils sont vraiment chouettes, wow!


Wow dur...

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Hello les coins'
> Bon c'est pas la joie, via un leak assez ancient -Adobe.com- de mon compte mail je me suis fait vider mon compte Poe hier, enfin c'est propre hein, que les chaos et les exalted, pour une fois que j'avais réussi à perserver un peu dans ce jeu cruel mais génial 
> Merci au coin qui m'a aidé pour comprendre ce qui s'était passé et juste pour vous informer que maintenant tout est revenu dans l'ordre, j'espère en tout cas et qu'il me semble que les stashs de la guilde n'ont pas été vidé mais dans le doute : C EST PAS MOI 
> 
> Voilà, ça m'a calmé pour la fin de league en tout cas, peut-être à un peu plus tard, je verrais.
> Merci pour tout hihi, farewell 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Edit: Rachel de GGG m'a déjà répondu, ils sont vraiment chouettes, wow!


Arf :s

:rip: les currencies :s

Ton compte est safe maintenant ou faut te kick de la guilde ? (et quel pseudo ?)




> https://twitter.com/pathofexile/stat...33787699539968


Tain de djeunz qui suivent les medias alternatifs !  ::ninja:: 


Bon, je suis motivé pour les 32 challenges... déjà revendu un des intuitive leaps et pour 100+ chaos de matos à côté... converti des currencies mais pas encore tout... là je surveille les uniques que j'achète au plus bas mais je les identifie pas encore, si jamais je suis trop court je revendrais tout... chopé les deux ceintures et la hache à "pas cher" (ie : cher mais comme y'a 1 mois, moitié prix de ce que ça se fait actuellement). Le problème va être la soul taker qui est truandée à 4-4.5ex (dont 3 par le même vendeur...)...

Si jamais vous trouvez dead reckoning / eclipse solaris / kongming's stratagem / Repentance / Aylardex (et rotgut/the vigil/rapid expansion mais ça vaut pas grand chose  ::P: ) unid et 3 staff agnerod sauf west, je vous les rachète !  ::P: 

edit : et une goddess bound aussi  ::P:  je peux vous la rendre craftée après et/ou j'en ai une en standard ^^

----------


## Yamayo

> Ton compte est safe maintenant ou faut te kick de la guilde ? (et quel pseudo ?)


Comme Rachel a été super réactive, mon compte est clos/locké, personne ne peux plus s'y connecter et GGG attend mon go pour le réactiver.
MAIS
comme je ne sais pas quand j'aurais la foi de revenir, si vous avez besoin de place pas de soucis pour me kicker : HighHecate le compte

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ah ben je savais pas qui c'était HighHecate, voilà qui est résolu !  ::P: 

Que tu rejoues ou pas (tu succomberas à ascendancy  ::P:  ) fais bien le ménage avant genre changer tous tes mdp et en foutre des pas trop simple + nettoyage de tout le matos. :°

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Hmm, goddess bound à 1 chaos, contacté, invité, achetée en 2 minutes, j'ai bien fait de revendre mon unique carte  l'autre jour ! :° (elle est plutôt à 19/20c actuellement l'épée)

----------


## Ravine

(on ne repetera jamais assez que les armures des packs de Forsaken Masters sont vraiment cools, et c'est tellement dommage qu'elles ne soient plus dispo  ::(:  )

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ça doit être culturel, mais je n’ai pas pu m’empêcher de voir ce nouveau skill, surtout avec leur anim :


(pas trouvé d’anim du bazar…)

Manque plus que la mtx.  ::lol:: 

^ et ouaip: jolies les armures Masters, je plussois - il y a des combinaisons sympas à faire avec le matos actuel. J’ai même essayé de les corrompre pour m’en procurer une (après coup car loupé Masters) mais ils sont intègres ces fichus kiwis ^^ (mangez GGG).

Bon au moins, j’ai mon koala plein de dents maintenant <3


(et désolé pour toi Yamayo  ::(: ( Quand tu auras envie de redémarrer, il y aura au moins la guilde (ça, c’est nous) pour te filer un coup de main)

----------


## Kamikaze

NOUVELLE CLAAAAAASSE§§§§§§§§§§§§§§


http://massivelyop.com/2016/02/18/ex...ss-is-on-fire/

----------


## Mikh4il

Totems are immune to fire damage, ça marche avec RF ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Les mecs de reddit disent tous que oui, j'ai jamais joué totem RF mais a priori ça marche, comme si ton perso était immune aux dégâts de feu de RF (100% de res fire)

----------


## Louck

Oui, l'effet du RF (dégénération et le calcul des HP/ES/dégâts) est basé sur l'auteur du sort: si c'est le totem qui exécute le sort, ca sera ce dernier qui subira les avantages et désavantages.
Du coup "Immune To Fire" permet aux totems RF de ne pas crever en 2sec, ce qui est très pratique  ::P: .
Il manque de quoi attirer les gus sur le totem et le tour est joué.

J'attend de voir la dernière classe de la Witch  ::P: .

----------


## Mikh4il

L'occultiste?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'attend de voir la dernière classe de la Witch .


http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Ascendancy + https://imgur.com/a/wzWFm

La classe qu'il manque c'est pour la scion.

----------


## Ravine

Bon bah je vais ressortir HerostratosCele et son build firetrap/firesurge/blood magic. Y'a probablement quelque chose a en faire avec cette ascendancy

----------


## Ravine

Ou un Animate Guardian avec Kaom's Heart.

( :3 )

----------


## CaMarchePas

Trades effectifs et pas finis (me reste 2 ex, des chaos, quelques items sympas à vendre) mais j'ai fini les deux challenges à fric, du coup 31/32, me reste à finir mes talismans (carquois/hache rigwald) !   ::P:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

GG !

Pour ma part, j'ai enfin réussi à avoir un deuxième talisman T3 unique (après au moins 7-8 T2 sacrifiés) qui était aussi moyen que le premier et que j'ai sacrifié direct... résultat un beau talisman T4 blanc avec le carquois en bonus !  ::P: 

Allez, je vais continuer de tenter d'avoir un nouveau T3 unique au cas ou j'en aurais un meilleur...

----------


## Zephy

Ca peut toujours servir  ::siffle:: 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Zephy

Oh la belle épée rigwald  ::):

----------


## Ravine

Est ce que vous avez un avis sur les Ascendances qui ont ete revelees jusqu'a present? http://imgur.com/a/wzWFm

Et plus important, est ce que vous etes inspires par ces ascendances? J'ai mon cerveau qui est parti dans ces directions sans trop savoir quoi faire.
Elementalist ColdSnap Aylardex Romira
Saboteur GlacialCascade Mine TremorRod
Chieftain RF-Firetrap-Flamesurge-SearingBond IronWill
Icequisitor: FreezePulse/IceTrap, Frost Bomb, Herald of Ice

----------


## Kamikaze

2 builds que je ferai direct, un blink/mirror Necromancer avec peut-être 6 voire 8 clones, j'ai pas calculé l'increase duration en plus. J'adore le build et j'adore prendre plus d'increase duration, les dps sont monstrueux avec 4 clones alors avec encore plus j'imagine pas.

Et un Saboteur avec Chain Reaction, Blinding Assaut, Cluster Trap et Instant Detonation avec la nouvelle gemme.

Donc en gros un truc genre 8 Fire Trap qui explose en atterissant et blind tout l'écran avec un max d'increase area  :Bave:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas trop d'idée mis à part l'envie de faire un build totem RF à la vue de l'Ascendance du Chieftain... Après, j'attends surtout de voir l'arbre de la Scion.

----------


## Ravine

L'arbre de la Scion est dans le lien imgur que j'ai colle au dessus http://imgur.com/a/wzWFm

 ::ninja::

----------


## Mikh4il

Duelliste slayer perma-leech, probablement utilisant un skill qui profitera du splash intégré, sinon cyclone et je prends le truc d'onslaught à la place du splash.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> L'arbre de la Scion est dans le lien imgur que j'ai colle au dessus http://imgur.com/a/wzWFm


Ahah ! J'avais pas vu... J'achète direct !  :;): 

Dans un autre genre, j'ai adoré l'idée d'un certain Pi2rEpsilon sur le forum officiel  ::wub::  :




> The SCION's Ascendancy class is the Lady and it is, as GGG has stated, focused on tree mastery. My proposal takes that to its logical extreme and, perhaps, a bit beyond.
> 
> Sex appeal is a new defensive stat introduced with the Ascendancy expansion, to start with only available from the Scion's Ascendancy class and a handful of new uniques such as Alias' Chainmail Bikini and the Wondrous Leather Pantaloons.
> 
> 
> The layout is two arms of two skills and two of four, for a total of 12 skills.
> 
> The first arm is the "Wonder Child" line. It focuses on tree optimization.
> 
> ...

----------


## Ravine

yup, pretty much https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ant_that_only/

----------


## Orhin

> yup, pretty much https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ant_that_only/


 :^_^:

----------


## Mikh4il

Nouveaux uniques https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1591556

En résumé:

Un bouclier qui t'aide à générer des power charge mais qui court-circuite quand t'arrives aux max (self cast discharge?)

Une rapière qui génère des frenzy charge mais tu fais plus de dégat quand t'en as pas (self cast discharge?)

Un bouclier qui permet d'éviter les dégats de feu 

Une flaque qui génère des petits monstre à tuer (comk?)

Et une arme à une main qui a tout les types

----------


## Kamikaze

Il me semble qu'il y a des uniques qui interagissent déjà avec le fait que tu sois Shock, y'a peut-être un truc à faire

EDIT: J'ai peut-être rêvé ou confondu avec les items qui boost quand tu es ignite.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Il me semble qu'il y a des uniques qui interagissent déjà avec le fait que tu sois Shock, y'a peut-être un truc à faire
> 
> EDIT: J'ai peut-être rêvé ou confondu avec les items qui boost quand tu es ignite.


Y'a : Maligaro's Restraint, si t'es shocked tu fais 60% more daramage et 15% faster movement speed. 

Je veux savoir pour la scion 'tain. >.>

Et j'ai toujours pas choisi entre multritrap clone ou totem clone ou witch summoner clone. >.>

----------


## Louck

Il n'y a pas une modification du skilltree de prévu ?


EDIT: Il y a le passive "Minion Instability" qui me titille un peu. Avec "Beacon of corruption" et un item qui convertie les dégâts en chaotique, il y a sûrement moyen de faire quelque chose de sympa  ::): .

----------


## Jalkar

> Il n'y a pas une modification du skilltree de prévu ?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Il y a le passive "Minion Instability" qui me titille un peu. Avec "Beacon of corruption" et un item qui convertie les dégâts en chaotique, il y a sûrement moyen de faire quelque chose de sympa .


Faut voir si la conversion d'une consuming dark s'applique au dmg de tes minions  ::):

----------


## Ravine

Cette epee... o_o

On va rajouter un Gladiator Varunastra/Shield Bleeding dans le tas. Aucune idee de la skill, y'en a trop a choisir (Reave surement, c'est une excellente skill melee)

----------


## Louck

Je viens de repenser... Stone Golem accompagné de "Minion Instability".
Le minion taunt tout le monde, ce qui les force de s'approcher de la bête. Et dès qu'il n'a plus beaucoup de PV => *BOUM*  ::): .
L'idée est que toutes les attaques soient concentrés sur un seul mob, pour pouvoir enclencher plus rapidement le MI.

Je ne pense pas que le clear speed soit énorme, mais c'est à tenter.


A voir aussi comment le mob taunt.

Build "Pipe bomb"

----------


## Ravine

A voir comment il se scale aussi; Tu veux qu'il ait assez de vie mais pas assez de resists. En gros qu'il resist, mais pas trop.
L'autre souci c'est qu'il a un cooldown aussi et que son invoc est relativement lente.

PILLS HERE!

----------


## Louck

Mmm satané cooldown  :tired: .
Il y a rien pour réduire ce dernier je présume ?

----------


## Ravine

Nope. Donc pas de spam possible.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Vu que les clones de Blink/mirror arrow ont été équilibrés pour ne pas abuser de minion instability, vous attendez pas à faire la même chose possible via golem...

Si jamais c'était possible, le patch suivant vous verriez un beau : 
-all golems -90% life
-all golems gain 90% resistance to damage

:°

----------


## Louck

Mouai, rien ne coûte d'essayer je dirais, pour le fun  ::P: .

----------


## Yamayo

C'est peut-être anecdotique mais comme en plus l'émission est chouettos, je partage (sur la génération des niveaux)

----------


## Jalkar

C'est pas jouable avec Necromantic Aegis et Maligaro's Lens ? Pour justement faire perdre les resist aux minions?

----------


## Ravine

Ah nice, merci Yamato.

A noter que depuis la 2.0, "Dread Thicket is now always 50%"
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1303227

----------


## Ravine

Ah et LiftingNerdBro vient de reveler 2 nouvelles gemmes:

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...cus_minefield/

Elemental Focus

----------


## CaMarchePas

Serious question :
Remote Mine + Minefield + trap + cluster trap + multytrap + mirror arrow

Je pose donc 3 mines à la fois, je peux avoir 5 (base) +2 (minefield)+2 (passifs) +1 (saboteur) mines actives, donc disons que je peux poser 9 mines en 3 fois. 

Je les fais exploser, est-ce que ça fait pop 9x(1+2+4) = 27 traps qui sont actifs où est ce que ces traps là sont aussi limités par mon maximum de traps ? Je suppose que oui.

Juste pour être sur que je ne dois pas penser aux mines.  ::P:

----------


## Jalkar

> Serious question :
> Remote Mine + Minefield + trap + cluster trap + multytrap + mirror arrow
> 
> Je pose donc 3 mines à la fois, je peux avoir 5 (base) +2 (minefield)+2 (passifs) +1 (saboteur) mines actives, donc disons que je peux poser 9 mines en 3 fois. 
> 
> Je les fais exploser, est-ce que ça fait pop 9x(1+2+4) = 27 traps qui sont actifs où est ce que ces traps là sont aussi limités par mon maximum de traps ? Je suppose que oui.
> 
> Juste pour être sur que je ne dois pas penser aux mines.


Tu peux pas le tester actuellement ?

Un setup avec  Trap + Multitrap + mirror arrow ?
et un 2e avec  Mine + Trap + MultipTrap + mirror

Tu balances ton premier setup, avec tous les traps que tu peux poser "manuellement"

tu poses une mines et tu vois combien de trap elle ajoute

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Tu peux pas le tester actuellement ?
> 
> Un setup avec  Trap + Multitrap + mirror arrow ?
> et un 2e avec  Mine + Trap + MultipTrap + mirror
> 
> Tu balances ton premier setup, avec tous les traps que tu peux poser "manuellement"
> 
> tu poses une mines et tu vois combien de trap elle ajoute


Faut tout faire ici !  ::P: 

Bon c'est le même nombre de traps qu'ils soient posés sois même ou par une mine. 

Par contre j'ai découvert un truc, pas forcément utile mais qui sait ?
-je pose 3 traps via trap+multytrap
-je pose 3 mines que je fais péter et pose donc 3 traps

Si je repose 3 traps via trap, les traps posés manuellement sont remplacés en priorité même si je les poses après et idem si je pose un trap via mine, les traps des mines sont remplacé en premier. Ou alors ça détruit d'abord les traps de la même compétence et j'ai la flemme de tester plus loin.  ::P: 

Bon je vais tester les ranged totems du coup. :°

----------


## Ravine

J'ai rien compris.

Je pense que tu devrais faire des mines qui font des traps qui font des spell totems qui font des clones.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bon les ranged totems c'est assez sympa, juste testé en ranged totem + mirror arrow + inc duration, j'avais pensé à faster attack mais en fait c'est le cooldown de la skill qui est limitant, pas la vitesse d'attaque du totem... du coup ça reste limité comparé aux traps bien que là c'est automatique au moins. 

Donc ça serait sans doute en première intention un perso trap+cluster trap+multytrap+mirror arrow+inc duration sur des Deerstalker par exemple... A voir entre le inc duration et le faster trap cooldown ce qui serait le mieux. Et aussi à voir ce qui est le mieux entre des clones qui durent longtemps (inc duration en support et en passif) et des traps qui durent très peu de temps (aucun inc duration + ceinture sunblast + eventuellement le nouveau jewel).
En cherchant/vérifiant quelques infos je suis tombé sur une idée débile qui me rapelle un build coc que j'avais testé : trap lightning warp. Avec le minimum de durée possible ça fait des grenades qui se tp sur les mobs !  ::P: 

Le quadtotem serait efficace aussi, mais tant qu'à être multytotem summon et templar, autant faire un SrS qui risque de devenir monstrueux.

@ravine : tu sors, et puis y'a le même problème si c'était pas une connerie : je suis limité par mon nombre de totem max !  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Nouvel article, sur les enchantements du labyrinthe cette fois : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1592018

Et putain que ça donne envie !  ::o: 

On ne perd pas l'item, on peut crafter sur toute rareté au vu des exemple, on peut recommencer sur le même item, on peut crafter derrière que ce soit master ou orbs... Et les bonus sont bien sympa surtout que si c'est que gants/casque/bottes, y'a pas d'implicite à perdre sauf les corrompus mais je doute qu'ils soient modifiables.

Et la précision : il y a deux à trois bonus disponible PAR SKILL !

Preums sur un casque reduce blink arrow cooldown ! Ca me redonne des idées de variante de build !  ::P:  

Encore une grosse semaine à attendre...

Et manque encore la spécialisation de la scion... Et le détail de la ligue Perandus... Et je suis sur qu'il y a encore d'autres surprises !  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Holy shit le cooldown sur Blink Arrow, moi qui parlait du build blink arrow necromancer que je voulais faire dans mon précédent post...

----------


## Ravine

CMP, c'etait pas une connerie: 



> When the Trap, Remote Mine, and Spell Totem or Ranged Attack Totem gems are all linked in combination with a skill, the result is a skill that lays a mine. When the mine is detonated, it lays a trap. When the trap is sprung, it casts a totem, which then can cast the linked skill.


Source: http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Tra...d_support_gems

----------


## CaMarchePas

> CMP, c'etait pas une connerie: 
> 
> Source: http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Tra...d_support_gems


Nan mais je le connais bien cet ordre, la connerie c'était de le proposer en solution !

----------


## Ravine

Ca me semble completement viable pourtant.  ::lol:: 

Inquisitor Ancestral Bond, 4 totems ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ca me semble completement viable pourtant. 
> 
> Inquisitor Ancestral Bond, 4 totems ?


Puisque je suis limité à 4 totems, pourquoi je me ferais chier à les placer avec des mines/traps ?  ::P: 

Si je fais un quad-totemer directement, avec le reduce cooldown du casque de la news, là on commence à parler !  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

J'en sais rien moi je balance des trucs en random. J'ai mes neurones focus sur le Hierophant Cold et un Gladiator avec l'epee qui a tous les types (78% block a la cool)
Ca donne 459 increased physical damage (sans compter la force ou l'equipement), 84 IAS, 166 Inc Accuracy.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'en sais rien moi je balance des trucs en random. J'ai mes neurones focus sur le Hierophant Cold et un Gladiator avec l'epee qui a tous les types (78% block a la cool)
> Ca donne 459 increased physical damage (sans compter la force ou l'equipement), 84 IAS, 166 Inc Accuracy.


Mais tu ne l'auras pas l'épée !  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Je commencerai a jouer 3 semaines apres le debut de la league, ca serait bien un monde si y'en a pas quelques une a vendre. C'est d'ailleurs pour ca que j'ai toujours des build budgets de debut de league dispos pour commencer a jouer et batir ma fortune.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Je commencerai a jouer 3 semaines apres le debut de la league, ca serait bien un monde si y'en a pas quelques une a vendre.


A vendre oui, mais à quel prix ?

----------


## Ravine

J'en sais rien, au pire des cas je change les nodes generiques par d'autres trucs (genre full axe, ou full sword) et c'est marre. C'est pas bien complique la vie.

----------


## Ravine

Un resume des changements observes pendant le stream Alpha de Kripparian cette nuit/ce matin
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ta_collection/

Ziggy presentera la Scion dans quelques heures

et vous avez surement vu l'annonce de la nouvelle skill melee: Sunder
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1592552

----------


## Louck

Je veux refaire un maraudeur du coup  :tired: 
Le frost bomb a l'air sympa aussi (malgré le cooldown)  :tired: 

Niiii!

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Vivement ! Après une vraie pause, je vais no lifer sur cette MAJ.

----------


## Jalkar

Sunder & earthquake, ces deux skills me font envies  ::): 

A voir lequel est le plus agréable à jouer

----------


## Ravine

Apparement, la gemme de support Pierce fournit 10% more projectile damage au level 1. Si c'est verifie, le prix de Lioneye's Vision pourrait un peu augmenter (et donc, Marauder/Templar Siege Ballista deviendrait encore plus bourrin)

Sinon Sunder a l'air interessant. Si l'AOE impact le couloir et le second effet d'AoE, on pourra le scale up assez bien. Si c'est que le second effet kisscool, j'ai une idee a tester.

----------


## Kamikaze

Scion.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BI3Gn5OQBkY

----------


## Zephy

http://www.twitch.tv/ziggydlive en alpha

----------


## CaMarchePas

Mais  :Vibre: , que  :Vibre: , quoi  :Vibre: , comment  :Vibre: , hein  :Vibre:  ?





Ouf quand même, on peut pas avoir les bombes qui explosent et le quadtotem via la scion !

----------


## Kamikaze

Oui je trouve que ZiggyD n'a pas insisté sur le défaut du choix de cette classe. C'est bien moins spécialisé que les classes standards

----------


## Dirian

> Oui je trouve que ZiggyD n'a pas insisté sur le défaut du choix de cette classe. C'est bien moins spécialisé que les classes standards


Ben... heu ? C'est la Scion quoi. "Jack of all trades master of none"

Sinon le Laby est grand  ::o:

----------


## Leybi

C'est bien moins spécialisé mais purée les possibilités que ça ouvre c'est un peu la folie. Surtout le passif derrière les ascendancy pour commencer sur un start d'une autre classe...
Les theorycrafters vont se cramer le cerveau là dessus, il doit y avoir des dizaines de builds qui ne sont viables qu'avec cette particularité  ::w00t::

----------


## Jalkar

Pouah le boss du labyrinthe à l'air super chaud oO

----------


## Ravine

> Ben... heu ? C'est la Scion quoi. "Jack of all trades master of none"
> 
> Sinon le Laby est grand


Ceci. on est en plein Jack of All Trades, c'est clairement ca.

----------


## Zephy

Que de Builds à tester , vivement sa sortie !  :;):

----------


## Ravine

J'ai tellement envie de faire Sunder + ConcEffect + MPD + MultiStrike + Empire Grasp.
Tellement.

*poc*poc*poc*poc*poc*poc*

----------


## Zephy

Ou le Trap de glace qui a l'air excellent  ::P:

----------


## Gats

C'est jouable en self loot à haut level PoE maintenant où le trade est toujours obligatoire? J'ai envie de m'y remettre mais cet aspect m'avait totalement saoulé.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> C'est jouable en self loot à haut level PoE maintenant où le trade est toujours obligatoire? J'ai envie de m'y remettre mais cet aspect m'avait totalement saoulé.


Ça a toujours été jouable en self-loot PoE... fallait juste savoir quels étaient les builds qui fonctionnait avec le minimum de matos...
Après pour le trade ; si c'est juste acheter un ou deux uniques qu'il te manquerait pour ton build, avec des outils comme poe.trade, ça se fait assez vite et sans douleurs la plupart du temps.

Après, ça dépend de ce que tu appelles haut-level ?

----------


## Ravine

(et sinon tu peux faire une razzia sur le coffre de guilde de temps en temps, c'est pratique :3 )

----------


## CaMarchePas

Clairement faut définir ce que tu appelles haut level... et tes objectifs. 

Y'en a qui farment atziri lvl60 avec du bleu par exemple... :°

----------


## Leybi

Le jeu est quand même bien plus abordable en self loot par rapport à y'a quelques années/avant la 2.0/avant Forsaken Masters (je sais pas avec quoi tu compares le "maintenant"  ::P: ). Les gemmes qui sont toutes achetables chez les marchands par exemple, ça a changé ma vie (ajout 2.0 de l'année passée). Les crafts des masters ça aide beaucoup aussi (Forsaken Masters, y'a 1 an et demi~). Et les enchantements du prochain patch Ascendancy vont toujours dans ce sens: proposer des upgrades aux joueurs en dehors du système de trade.

Exemple perso, la dernière ligue je suis arrivé 88 en achetant en tout et pour tout 3 items uniques sur poe.trade (Call of Brotherhood, Kingsguard, Moonsorrow). Et encore, y'a que le 1er qui est "build-enabler", les deux autres sont des petits uniques pas cher du tout (et facilement droppable par soi-même, j'ai d'ailleurs drop 2 moonsorrow après  :^_^: ) mais qui aident bien en début de ligue. Il existe bien sur des builds qui n'ont pas besoin d'uniques pour fonctionner (je vous ai déjà parlé de Dual Flame Totem ?  ::ninja::  )

----------


## narakis

Solo je trouve que c'est tout à fait jouable.

 Faut juste pas d'abord trouver un build et ensuite chercher le matos mais faire un build en fonction du matos que tu loot.

 Pour un début de saison il suffit de se choisir un build pas trops gourmand en équipement. (Si le but est est de pouvoir farm efficacement les zones de fin du jeu et les premières maps, il y'a énormément de builds qui font l'affaire)

 C'est même plutôt sympas, des que tu loot un truc t'a envis de te faire un nouveau perso  ::P: 

 Perso je trouve même ça plus sympas de jouer comme ça, se faire des builds efficace et fun avec un minimum de matos c'est amusant aussi  :;):

----------


## Jalkar

> J'ai tellement envie de faire Sunder + ConcEffect + MPD + MultiStrike + Empire Grasp.
> Tellement.
> 
> *poc*poc*poc*poc*poc*poc*


Tu met ca dans les gants pour avoir le knockback, ou il y a une autre technique pour généré du knockback ?

----------


## Ravine

Les gants font du KB (c'est dans la description de l'item), et en plus font du reverse KB http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Empire's_Grasp
"supported by level 10 Knockback". 

Y'a moyen d'aller chercher "Fending" dans l'arbre (entre le dueliste et le maraudeur) pour augmenter les chances de KB. Y'a moyen de trouver un synergie avec le bleed d'ailleurs. Mais l'idee c'etait surtout de multiplier les overlaps d'AoE de Sunder, et donc pour ca, autant concentrer un maximum les cibles si on le peut. (d'ou KB/Reversed)

----------


## Jalkar

> Les gants font du KB (c'est dans la description de l'item), et en plus font du reverse KB http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Empire's_Grasp
> "supported by level 10 Knockback". 
> 
> Y'a moyen d'aller chercher "Fending" dans l'arbre (entre le dueliste et le maraudeur) pour augmenter les chances de KB. Y'a moyen de trouver un synergie avec le bleed d'ailleurs. Mais l'idee c'etait surtout de multiplier les overlaps d'AoE de Sunder, et donc pour ca, autant concentrer un maximum les cibles si on le peut. (d'ou KB/Reversed)


Le fait que ce soit un support "lvl 10" n'est pas un problème ? Car j'avais à peu près la même idée que toi avec pourquoi pas un earthquake + incAoe pour ramener tt le monde au centre avant de spam sunder  ::):

----------


## Yshuya

Hello,

J'ai commencé en Shadow hardcore sans league et je suis level 11. J'ai mis quelque point dans le tree mais j'avoue ne plus oser rien mettre de peur d'avoir un perso qui ne ressemble à rien. 

J'ai regardé des builds mais c'est un peu le bronx dans ma tête.

----------


## Ravine

Ca ne fait que 34% de chance de KB. Avec les nodes de Fending dans le tree on monte a 52%. Et la gemme est "gratuite". Apres ca ne fait qu'un 5L, avec une gemme qui n'est pas une gemme de dommage/attack speed. Donc c'est plus un gimmick encore une fois qu'un truc super mega efficace wtfpwn. Mais je pense que l'overlap d'AoE peut compenser ca. Ca se teste.
Je pense que Earthquake est surtout un gros _one-off_ donc je ne le verrai pas forcement en utilitaire comme ca.

----------


## Ravine

Sinon, Scion Hierophant/Chieftain, Melee Totem dans le casque, Atziri Disfavour/Sunder.

D'ailleurs je pense faire le combo Empire's Grasp Sunder avec Jack the Axe pour faire du bleed.

----------


## Mad-T

> Hello,
> 
> J'ai commencé en Shadow hardcore sans league et je suis level 11. J'ai mis quelque point dans le tree mais j'avoue ne plus oser rien mettre de peur d'avoir un perso qui ne ressemble à rien. 
> 
> J'ai regardé des builds mais c'est un peu le bronx dans ma tête.


Hello

Commencer en hardcore ? Tu es chaud patate :D

Souvent (à moins d'avoir écumé les forums, d'avoir un bon esprit de synthèse et d'analyse), le premier perso est 'raté'.

A mon avis, le seul bon conseil : trouve un skill qui te fasse marrer, et fonce !
Tu vas bricoler, te planter (ou pas), et finir avec un truc vaguement efficace, mais au moins tu te seras marré en découvrant les bases.

Tu compterais plutôt faire quel genre de shadow ? 

P

----------


## Jalkar

Est ce qu'il existe un équivalent au cast when damage taken pour les attaques ? A part les trigger du genre repose j'en vois pas

----------


## Mad-T

> Est ce qu'il existe un équivalent au cast when damage taken pour les attaques ? A part les trigger du genre repose j'en vois pas


pas de 'cast' attaque désolé... riposte, vengeance et reckoning, mais ce sont des 'attaques' en soit, on ne peut pas lier de skills.

----------


## Jalkar

> pas de 'cast' attaque désolé... riposte, vengeance et reckoning, mais ce sont des 'attaques' en soit, on ne peut pas lier de skills.


Oui c'est bien ce que je pensais. Dommage et logique en même temps

----------


## Yshuya

> Hello
> 
> Commencer en hardcore ? Tu es chaud patate :D
> 
> Souvent (à moins d'avoir écumé les forums, d'avoir un bon esprit de synthèse et d'analyse), le premier perso est 'raté'.
> 
> A mon avis, le seul bon conseil : trouve un skill qui te fasse marrer, et fonce !
> Tu vas bricoler, te planter (ou pas), et finir avec un truc vaguement efficace, mais au moins tu te seras marré en découvrant les bases.
> 
> ...


J'ai toujours joué en Hardcore au Hack & Slash, je me voyais mal commencer autre chose.

je suis parti sur Eternal Knive après pas mal de lecture, il semble qu'il faille se concentrer vraiment sur un skill d'après ce que je comprends non ? 

Sinon il manque un lien pour des builds en première page. 

j'ai quelque question quand même.

Qu'est ce que je dois ramasser ? Est ce que je dois rentrer souvent au marchant et est ce que je peux utiliser les orbs. Je parle bien sur pendant le levelling, je suis 25 là. 

Concernant le dommage des armes, cela est important uniquement quand c'est le skill requiert du dommage physique. Je me trompe ? Actuellement avec Eternal Knive, je m'en contre fous.
J'ai du mal au niveau équipement, j'ai l'impression de ne rien changer, c'est assez bizarre. 
J'ai d'autre question mais j'ai oublié.

----------


## Kamikaze

Hardcore c'est la vie.

N'utilise jamais les orbes sur ton matos à moins d'être sur de ne jamais vouloir faire de trade (les orbes sont utilisées comme monnaie entre joueurs).

Pour le matos et l'arbre sincèrement contente toi d'essayer. Certains objets vont pouvoir augmenter tes dégâts même si tu n'utilise pas d'arme à proprement parler.

Genre ajout de dégâts élémentaires, donc oui l'arme est importante même si tu ne t'en sers pas.

Perso j'ai toujours joué au jeu avec des builds perso sans jamais prêter attention à ce qui marche ou pas et je trouve ça bien plus fun comme ça.

Grosso modo ce qui fait le plus de dégâts ce sont les liens entre les gemmes, plus t'as de liens sur un équipement plus t'auras des combinaisons violentes.

Mais sache que tu peux finir le jeu en mode normal (ton mode actuel) sans jamais changer d'équipement si tu es bon. Les meilleurs finissent le mode normal en 2 heures et quasiment à poil niveau équipement.

Prends ton temps, évite de mourir et enjoy, perso j'ai jamais autant aimé Path of Exile que quand je l'ai découvert et que j'avançais dans l'inconnu, la peur au ventre!

PS:

Les items jaunes sont puissants tu peux les vendre pour des fractions d'orbes au PNJ, ramasse toutes les orbes et stocke les. Regarde toujours les équipement jaunes et vois s'ils te servent.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'ai toujours joué en Hardcore au Hack & Slash, je me voyais mal commencer autre chose.
> 
> je suis parti sur Eternal Knive après pas mal de lecture, il semble qu'il faille se concentrer vraiment sur un skill d'après ce que je comprends non ? 
> 
> Sinon il manque un lien pour des builds en première page. 
> 
> j'ai quelque question quand même.
> 
> Qu'est ce que je dois ramasser ? Est ce que je dois rentrer souvent au marchant et est ce que je peux utiliser les orbs. Je parle bien sur pendant le levelling, je suis 25 là.


-c'est bien de persévérer en HC, mais sur PoE il me semble bien plus punitif pour apprendre que sur tous les autres hack&slash (ne serait ce que pour savoir quel boss fait quoi de dangereux et pour qui, et pour connaitre les boss de maps aussi, le niveau de la map ne détermine pas forcément la dangerosité du boss...)

-généralement on a une ou deux skills principales (une mono, une groupe) d'attaque, mais selon les builds ça peut varier énormément...  et pas juste par ce que l'un est caster et l'autre combat cac, y'a énormément de possibilités et selon où tu en es dans le jeu tu peux avoir besoin de plus de skills en plus de ce que tu utilises habituellement (genre en hard core avoir une compétence qui fait que tu ne vas pas mourir comme une merde face à un reflect -si tu sais pas encore ce que c'est, mes condoléances :° )

-il ne manque pas vraiment de lien vers les builds en première page, il y avait des sites qui en recensaient pas mal, mais au final ça changement tellement souvent (patchs d'équilibrage, extensions modifiant le jeu, nouveaux items, nouvelles compétences... ) que ces sites sont un peu inutile. Reste principalement le forum officiel mais ça reste un peu le bordel à trier, surtout pour un néophyte, et encore plus pour PoE puisque ils ont fait des forums par classe sauf que beaucoup de builds peuvent se faire via plusieurs classes (toujours trouvé ça con d'ailleurs pour le forum officiel  ::P:  ) 

-tu ramasses tous les rares et uniques, que tu identifies et revend ou garde selon ton envie/place. Les bleus tu ne les identifies que si tu penses en avoir besoin, sinon c'est un gouffre à parchemin et ça ne rapporte pas grand chose. Les orbes vaut mieux les garder, tu peux découvrir un peu ce qu'elles font mais généralement elles coutent plus cher que ce que tu vas obtenir/modifier au tout début... Genre les chaos, divines, regal, blessed, exalts, t'y touches pas. Les fusings et jeweler c'est avec parcimonie en fait aussi. Les alchemys ça se discutent un peu plus, car tu obtiens un rare avec, du coup ça peut être plus intéressant de transformer un item avec déjà des liens (genre 4 slots liés) que de faire des slots et liens (jeweler+fusing) sur un item pas si bien que ça (et que tu ne vas garder que 3 niveaux). Même les alts/augment/transmutation/chroms à terme ça a de la valeur, mais c'est pas trop grave de les dépenser vu qu'on a en a facilement.

En plus de ça faut ramasser : 
-les items qualité 20 : ça se revend chaque pour une orbe qui augmente la qualité du même type d'item (genre armure q20 => armoureur, arme q20 => blacksmith)
-les items avec de la qualité : ça se revend pour des orbes de qualité, tu accumules pour avoir un total de 40 qualité et tu as l'orbe correspondante. Ca prend de la place et du temps, ça se fait pour les gemmes, ça peut se faire pour les flasks, le reste je pense que c'est une perte de temps
-les items avec 3 slots de 3 couleurs liés ensemble : une chromatique chaque
-les items avec 6 slots : 7 jewelers chaque, à partir du niveau 50
-les items 5 slots liés (ou 6 si t'es un putain de chateux) : toujours utiles, voir coûtent chers (les 6L)
Les filtres peuvent bien aider. Sur le wiki officiel la page des recettes est à mettre en favori.




> Concernant le dommage des armes, cela est important uniquement quand c'est le skill requiert du dommage physique. Je me trompe ? Actuellement avec Eternal Knive, je m'en contre fous.
> J'ai du mal au niveau équipement, j'ai l'impression de ne rien changer, c'est assez bizarre. 
> J'ai d'autre question mais j'ai oublié.


Tu te trompes et t'as raison en même temps.
Les dégâts de l'arme ne servent que pour les compétences d'attaque sauf si c'est indiqué autrement ou une condition qui affecte tous les types de dégâts.
Eternal Knive ce n'est pas une attaque mais un sort, donc les bonus sur une arme du type +XX% physical damage tu t'en cognes car ça change que les dégâts de ton arme et pas de ton sort. Si tu trouves un bonus "+x-y dégâts type Machin to spells" ça va s'ajouter à tes dégâts d'eternal knives.

----------


## Yshuya

> Prends ton temps, évite de mourir et enjoy, perso j'ai jamais autant aimé Path of Exile que quand je l'ai découvert et que j'avançais dans l'inconnu, la peur au ventre!


C'est toujours le meilleur dans le jeu, la découverte.

----------


## Avik

> -il ne manque pas vraiment de lien vers les builds en première page, il y avait des sites qui en recensaient pas mal, mais au final ça changement tellement souvent (patchs d'équilibrage, extensions modifiant le jeu, nouveaux items, nouvelles compétences... ) que ces sites sont un peu inutile. Reste principalement le forum officiel mais ça reste un peu le bordel à trier, surtout pour un néophyte, et encore plus pour PoE puisque ils ont fait des forums par classe sauf que beaucoup de builds peuvent se faire via plusieurs classes (toujours trouvé ça con d'ailleurs pour le forum officiel  )


Le forum officiel est très bien il y a un post première page pour chaque classe qui recense tout les builds il me semble.
Sinon il faut prendre les post qui on le plus de réponses (et avec cheap dans le titre pour commencer).

Sinon très enthousiaste pour l’extension je sens que je vais encore cramer la CB en currencies.

----------


## Zephy

> Le forum officiel est très bien il y a un post première page pour chaque classe qui recense tout les builds il me semble.
> Sinon il faut prendre les post qui on le plus de réponses (et avec cheap dans le titre pour commencer).
> 
> Sinon très enthousiaste pour l’extension je sens que je vais encore cramer la CB en currencies.


Tu peux me dire l'interet d'acheter des currencies avec ta cb ? oO
Faut prendre plaisir à jouer ( surtout poe quoi ptain ! ) !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Sinon très enthousiaste pour l’extension je sens que je vais encore cramer la CB en currencies.


Sérieux t'achètes encore des currencies? Alors qu'il y a de nombreux builds cheaps qui ne nécessitent pas un farm trop intensif? 

J'ai pas envie de dire que t'es un peu concon, mais bon...  ::siffle::

----------


## Zephy

> Sérieux t'achètes encore des currencies? Alors qu'il y a de nombreux builds cheaps qui ne nécessitent pas un farm trop intensif? 
> 
> J'ai pas envie de dire que t'es un peu concon, mais bon...


Ca doit etre encore un Kevin qui veut pas farm et qui veut tout , tout de suite , d'ou l'interet de dépenser des euros pour avoir des exalts la main dans le slip  ( et qui pleure pour payer ses factures  ::P:  )

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

En tout cas, si t'as des questions Yshuya, tu peux passer sur le Mumble. Ya assez souvent des gens (et y'en aura surtout plus à la sortie d'Ascendancy) qui pourront t'aider en cas de besoin.  :;):

----------


## Dirian

> Sinon très enthousiaste pour l’extension je sens que je vais encore cramer la CB en currencies.


On le brule, on le dénonce a GGG, et on le rebrule derrière ! !

----------


## CaMarchePas

De toute façon l'achat de currencies vs monnaie sonnante et trébuchante c'est illégal (oui, on ne va pas revenir dessus) et interdit de s'étendre là dessus sur le forum cpc (idem, on ne va pas revenir là dessus) donc merci, de rien, au revoir messieurs-dames.

----------


## Truc

> De toute façon l'achat de currencies vs monnaie sonnante et trébuchante c'est illégal (oui, on ne va pas revenir dessus) et interdit de s'étendre là dessus sur le forum cpc (idem, on ne va pas revenir là dessus) donc merci, de rien, au revoir messieurs-dames.


Tu me rassures, j'ai cru pendant un moment que GGG s'était mis à vendre des currencies  ::o:

----------


## Zephy

Petit shop fait aujourd'hui en standard , ca part comme des petis pains  ::P:  .
Je ferais aussi un shop à la prochaine ligue maintenant que je sais comment on fait , je me ferais des chaos / exalt encore plus facilement :D

----------


## Mikh4il

Petit teaser pour la ligue.

----------


## Jalkar

Je sens que des neurones vont chauffer  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> http://webcdn.pathofexile.com/public...ockBreaker.jpg 
> 
> Je sens que des neurones vont chauffer


Ravine va nous pondre un animated guardian + stone golem + chaos golem, qui vont tous très bien tenir mais ne pas faire de dégâts !  ::ninja:: 

Sauce de l'image ? :°

----------


## Jalkar

> Ravine va nous pondre un animated guardian + stone golem + chaos golem, qui vont tous très bien tenir mais ne pas faire de dégâts ! 
> 
> Sauce de l'image ? :°


BEX reddit : https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ew_clayshaper/


Surtout que chez l'elementalist il y a un noeud qui rentre parfaitement en synergie avec cette arme :

----------


## CaMarchePas

Stop utiliser imgur tant qu'ils sont à la ramasse sinon ça fait des messages tous vides une fois sur deux.  ::P: 

La scion a aussi accès à ce bonus mais qu'à 30%. Par contre ça implique d'utiliser de la conversion de dégâts pour profiter d'un double boost sur un même sort.

----------


## Drup

(Side note: c'est une 1H, ca se dual wield, je dis ca hein ...)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ah ouai tiens, faire joujou avec 3 golems ! :D

Et tu rajoutes les anneaux de warbands ou l'anneau de malachai pour mettre de l'EE sur les golems ? :D

----------


## Jalkar

> Stop utiliser imgur tant qu'ils sont à la ramasse sinon ça fait des messages tous vides une fois sur deux. 
> 
> La scion a aussi accès à ce bonus mais qu'à 30%. Par contre ça implique d'utiliser de la conversion de dégâts pour profiter d'un double boost sur un même sort.


Avec les autres noeuds qui donne des bonus "cyclique" en fonction des dégats utilisé, il n'y a pas forcement "besoin" de convertir ::): 


edit : je viens de tilter la puissance de "MasterMind of discord" (damage penetration d'un autre élement si on a utilise un skill elem), Discharge, c'est à la fois un Cold / Fire / Lighing gem... du coup le bonus est "complet" en permanence avec lui

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Avec les autres noeuds qui donne des bonus "cyclique" en fonction des dégats utilisé, il n'y a pas forcement "besoin" de convertir


Tu parles de quoi là ? Si tu parles de elemental equilibrium ça change rien au fait que tu n'auras qu'un bonus à la fois (et que tes golems n'appliqueront pas elemental equilibrium eux même sans l'anneau de malachai).

Je parlais d'avoir deux ou trois fois le bonus, genre si tu fais un skill de glace avec cold to fire et que tu as les golems de glace et de feu ben tes dégâts de glace sont boostés par le golem de glace puis convertis et boostés par le golem de feu (avec la node de l'elementaliste j'entend).

----------


## Jalkar

> Tu parles de quoi là ? Si tu parles de elemental equilibrium ça change rien au fait que tu n'auras qu'un bonus à la fois (et que tes golems n'appliqueront pas elemental equilibrium eux même sans l'anneau de malachai).
> 
> Je parlais d'avoir deux ou trois fois le bonus, genre si tu fais un skill de glace avec cold to fire et que tu as les golems de glace et de feu ben tes dégâts de glace sont boostés par le golem de glace puis convertis et boostés par le golem de feu (avec la node de l'elementaliste j'entend).


oki, j'avais pas vu que ca pouvait compter 2x comme ca  ::): 

je ne parlais pas d'elemental equilibrium, mais des deux gros noeuds de l'elementalist "Pendulum of Destruction" et "Mastermind of discord" qui incite à jouer plusieurs skills de plusieurs élements

----------


## Ravine

> Ravine va nous pondre un animated guardian + stone golem + chaos golem, qui vont tous très bien tenir mais ne pas faire de dégâts ! 
> 
> Sauce de l'image ? :°


Animated guardian, MPD,MStrike,melee spash
Stone golem, added fire, minion speed, minion damage
Fire golem, minion speed, inc aoe, minion damage

Ajouter un spell qui scale bien tout seul et qui peut faire de la conversion en feu (base phys. ou cold).

Hatred generosity curse
Cwdt IC inc duration

Ca laisse le chest pour le main skill. Une idee de build bien bancale come je les aime.

(4h du mat ici, putain de jetlag)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

So many choices...

----------


## Zephy

Premier perso : Rf Totem  ::P: 
Second perso : Trap glace ou poison , je ne sais point encore  ::(:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Second perso : Trap glace ou poison , je ne sais point encore


Ravine dirait : Trap glace => cold to fire => fire to chaos => poison !  ::ninja::

----------


## Zephy

Oui aussi mais je n'y ai pas pensé sur le moment  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je voulais juste vérifier les items à conversion de dégât et donc direction le wiki et là, surprise, y'a eu du gros boulot sur la page c'est 'achement plus clair et mieux présenté qu'avant : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Damage_conversion

Du coup j'ai aussi appris qu'il y avait une corruption sur les carquois (et sceptre) qui donne +10-20% de conversion physical => 1 élément ! (je vais donc continuer à corrupt des Asphyxia's Wrath  ::P:  )

----------


## Dirian

Je veux un Asphyxia's Wrath 15%+ of Physical damage converted to Cold Damage ! (oui, 15% me suffit, j'ai deja les 85% ailleurs  ::P: )

----------


## Jalkar

> Je voulais juste vérifier les items à conversion de dégât et donc direction le wiki et là, surprise, y'a eu du gros boulot sur la page c'est 'achement plus clair et mieux présenté qu'avant : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Damage_conversion
> 
> Du coup j'ai aussi appris qu'il y avait une corruption sur les carquois (et sceptre) qui donne +10-20% de conversion physical => 1 élément ! (je vais donc continuer à corrupt des Asphyxia's Wrath  )


A priori ils ont nerf consuming dark : 75%>>50%

Il devient donc impossible d'avoir les 100%2de converti + les bino's

----------


## Zephy

> A priori ils ont nerf consuming dark : 75%>>50%
> 
> Il devient donc impossible d'avoir les 100%2de converti + les bino's


D'ou l'interet de refaire un build trap bladefall poison avec un bino  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

C'est bon j'ai trouvé aussi, COMK cyclone shock nova. Ca devrait dépoter !

Vendredi  :Bave:

----------


## Dirian

Ravine je te hait !

J'ai un build Pillar en tête...
C'est forcement ta faute  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Tellement débile mais j'ai adoré donc je partage (via le reddit)



Gonna play Raidiator !

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1595024 Première vague d'amélioration du commerce.

Si ça fonctionne bien comme indiqué et sans problème, juste génial. Plus besoin de shop, plus besoin de tags à la cons, de faire des listes, de les mettre à jour et plus besoin de logiciel pour ceux qui en utilisaient. 

Seul bémol : il FAUT avoir un onglet premium, pas un problème pour la plupart des gros joueurs qui ont tous claqué des sous dedans, mais quand même dommage si les comptes gratuits n'ont pas ne serait-ce qu'un onglet premium pour profiter du commerce facile... encore qu'ils pourront toujours le faire comme on fait maintenant.

Bonus confirmé par le staff : ça fonctionne aussi pour les premium stash "remove only" si vous voulez faire de la place. :°

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais j'ai été très surpris par cette histoire de stash premium au début mais en fait c'est invisible.

Si tu n'en as pas tu indexes avec la méthode des pauvres mais tu peux toujours acheter aux riches facilement et si t'es riche tu te fais plus chier à indexer à l'arrache.

Perso j'achète uniquement je vends très peu, la seule chose qui m'intéresse c'est que le marché soit liquide car ça me gonfle d'attendre pour trade (surtout pour vendre, donc je vends peu, les achats sont rapides), donc content que ça crée pas de scissions entre ceux avec stashs premium et ceux sans

----------


## CaMarchePas

2 news pour le prix d'une : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1595088

Perandus challenge league ! On n'apprend pas grand chose de plus, faudra trouver des coffres cachés qui recèlent des richesses, protégés par les créditeurs des Perandus qu'il faudra défoncer et Cadiro proposera à peut près n'importe quoi en échange des pièces de son trésor, y compris une map unique spécifique aux Perandus. 

Comme pour Talisman on aura droit à des MTX pour les challenges qu'on connaitra demain :

12 pour les Footprints perandus, 24 pour l'effet d'arme et 36 pour le portail (pour 40 en tout, et totem à partir de 19 et tous les 3 suivants). Je vais pouvoir finir ma panoplie Goldain Saint Seya !  ::P:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Et des pompes marrantes qui passent le mvmt speed max aux pieds à +50%  ::):

----------


## Yshuya

> En plus de ça faut ramasser : 
> -les items qualité 20 : ça se revend chaque pour une orbe qui augmente la qualité du même type d'item (genre armure q20 => armoureur, arme q20 => blacksmith)
> -les items avec de la qualité : ça se revend pour des orbes de qualité, tu accumules pour avoir un total de 40 qualité et tu as l'orbe correspondante. Ca prend de la place et du temps, ça se fait pour les gemmes, ça peut se faire pour les flasks, le reste je pense que c'est une perte de temps
> -les items avec 3 slots de 3 couleurs liés ensemble : une chromatique chaque
> -les items avec 6 slots : 7 jewelers chaque, à partir du niveau 50
> -les items 5 slots liés (ou 6 si t'es un putain de chateux) : toujours utiles, voir coûtent chers (les 6L)
> Les filtres peuvent bien aider. Sur le wiki officiel la page des recettes est à mettre en favori.


Je trouve que ton message mériterait d'être dans biendebuter.net ou en première page ainsi que c'est deux liens : https://docs.google.com/presentation...a160d8b27_0_20
http://www.path-of-exile.fr/index.php/forum/poe-guides

Par contre, je ne comprends pas, les items avec de la qualité, je reçois toujours un bête parchemin.

J'ai pas vu encore un seul item de qualité 20%.

Pour un item de qualité, c'est à partir du moment qu'il est mit supérieur devant l'item.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Pour les orbs de qualité, il faut juste que tu vende un ensemble d'items de la même base (soit armes, soit armures, soit potions, soit gems de skills) avec de la qualité et que le total de la qualité des différents items soit égal ou supérieur à 40 % sinon ça ne marche pas.

Dés qu'il y a de la qualité dessus (même 1%) il est avec "l'affixe" superior.

@ CMP : excellent cette vidéo !  :^_^:

----------


## Yshuya

Ah donc, je dois stocker les items de qualité et les vendre quand je suis à un pourcentage total de 40 ? C'est ça ?

Sinon, comment cela se fait que je n'ai pas accès à mon refuge. J'ai plusieurs maitres niveau 2 mais aucun ne me le propose.


En passant, je veux bien une invitation pour la guilde. Merci !

----------


## Wannamama

> Sinon, comment cela se fait que je n'ai pas accès à mon refuge. J'ai plusieurs maitres niveau 2 mais aucun ne me le propose.


Le master doit être niveau 3  :;): .

----------


## Zephy

Hype !

----------


## Zephy

> Ah donc, je dois stocker les items de qualité et les vendre quand je suis à un pourcentage total de 40 ? C'est ça ?
> 
> Sinon, comment cela se fait que je n'ai pas accès à mon refuge. J'ai plusieurs maitres niveau 2 mais aucun ne me le propose.
> 
> 
> En passant, je veux bien une invitation pour la guilde. Merci !


Donne nous ton pseudo de jeu et on t'ajoutera  :;):

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Au passage: un petit point sur les améliorations du système de troc / trade



En gros, on pourra utiliser des onglets premium pour les rendre publics afin que les outils d’indexation viennent les brouter directement pour reporter l’info.
On pourra définir le prix par objet ou pour la totalité d’un même onglet.
GGG va aussi intégrer un système permettant de savoir si un joueur est en ligne (quasi-temps réel) - qui sera accessible aux sites d’indexation.

Les moyens déjà en place (forum, indexation classique, brailler sur les canaux et squatter l’affichage des parties en cours) seront toujours utilisables.

Ce n’est aussi qu’une partie des améliorations envisagées.

+ une grosse brouette de liens utiles pour (re)prendre contact avec la complexité de PoE.
(angliche via Reddit, environ dix mille heures de lecture et de surchauffe du neurone, garanties)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Au passage: un petit point sur les améliorations du système de troc / trade
> 
> https://p7p4m6s5.ssl.hwcdn.net/publi...2016/News3.jpg
> 
> En gros, on pourra utiliser des onglets premium pour les rendre publics afin que les outils d’indexation viennent les brouter directement pour reporter l’info.
> On pourra définir le prix par objet ou pour la totalité d’un même onglet.
> GGG va aussi intégrer un système permettant de savoir si un joueur est en ligne (quasi-temps réel) - qui sera accessible aux sites d’indexation.
> 
> Les moyens déjà en place (forum, indexation classique, brailler sur les canaux et squatter l’affichage des parties en cours) seront toujours utilisables.
> ...


Page d'avant, noob, t'es overgrillé, avec même une news de retard !

----------


## Mad-T

:sors les fourches et sonne le toccin;

BURN §

----------


## CaMarchePas

Tiens, encore un détail de la nomenclature de poe qui rend les ascendancys class pas si focalisées que ça (et donc ouvrant à plus d'options) : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...ge/1#p12922978

Quelques questions et réponses à propos des golems et des bonus de l'élémentaliste 

On y apprend/confirme donc : 
-"Your elemental Golems are immune to elemental damage" => implique bien que chaos et stone golem ne deviennent pas immunisés aux dégâts élémentaires
-"Your elemental Golems are immune to elemental damage" => les golems élémentaires (fire et ice pour le moment) sont immunisés à TOUS les types de dégâts élémentaires, pas qu'aux dégâts de leur élément
-"40% increased Damage of each Damage Type for which you have a matching Golem" (ou 30% chez la scion) physical EST un matching damage type... et sans doute le chaos golem aussi... du coup avec la nanache de la page d'avant qui permet d'avoir deux golems, ben si vous faites chaos et physical, votre build bladefall/poison devrait bien en profiter !

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1595602 News 2 sur la Perandus Challenge League :



Le portail a de la gueule, aussi bien fait que le steam punk des karma point je trouve !  ::P: 
Bien que le nom pouvait porter à confusion le totem est bien le même que les autres avec les drapeaux associés bien sur : https://p7p4m6s5.ssl.hwcdn.net/publi.../TotemPole.jpg
Confirmé dans les commentaires : sur dual wielding le mtx s'appliquera d'office aux deux armes (je ne sais pas si c'est déjà comme ça, pas vérifié)

Les challenges, il en faut 12 par MTX, je vais trier de suite : 

Easy :
-Tuer 16 monstres uniques (à vue de nez tous acte 1)
-Full clear 10 zones de l'acte 2 
-Ouvrir le portail vers le Labyrinthe
-Encounters I (tous simples)
-Vendor recipe (que des basiques)
-tuer les boss d'acte en normal
-créer un hideout (donc master lvl3)
-full clear 10 autres zones de l'acte 2 en cruel ou +
-tuer 16 types de mob rare en cruel ou + (tous communs)
-use currency items (tous basiques)
-Encounter II (plus aléatoire mais easy)
-tuer les boss d'acte en cruel 

*=> Hop 12 challenges déjà et vous n'avez rien fait d'autre que le cruel avec du bol.*

Easy mais chercher à les faire/plus long : 
-Fully upgrade hideout => master lvl7, relativement rapide, même sans faire de rotations vous l'aurez
-Encounters III : dédié au labyrinthe, j'ai regardé une vidéo sur youtube, en un run on peut avoir à tout faire
-kill 12 Vaal boss : suffit d'ouvrir des corrupted area avec des fragments d'atziri et de revendre les midnights ! (ou les garder pour farmer atziri)
-6 des 8 masters au niveau 5 : en tournant ça va très vite, sans tourner ça se fait rien qu'avec les maps
-faire les quêtes dans les 3 modes : pas toutes les quêtes, mais ça se termine avec la quête dans les mines en merciles donc easy sans grand danger
-tuer les boss d'acte en merciless
-tuer les sous boss chez Atziri (easy car au pire en fin de ligue on aura pas mal de monde capable de vider la zone avec plusieurs joueurs et je pense que sur le global 820 beaucoup seront dispo pour filer les kill gratos ou contre un set d'atziri)
-level 90
-full clear des maps rares non identifiées (petits tiers)
-tuer des boss de maps (petits tiers)
-divination card : c'est que 7 des 13 sets, donc ça va

Joker, dépend de la loterie :
-identifier 1 des 5 trésors perdus
-identifier 1 des 8 items unique du labyrinthe
-ouvrir les 12 types de coffre des Perandus
-tuer les 16 gardiens de coffre
-acheter un item de chaque type à Cadiro

Je ne sait pas :
-tuer Argus dans chaque difficulté
-utiliser le dispositif d'ascension dans chaque difficulté
-battre Izaro avec chacune des 8 conditions active
-full clear Perandus Manor : à voir la difficulté de la map et sa rareté
-utiliser 8 babioles dans le labyrinthe 
-appliquer 12 enchantements (un de chaque type sur chaque item)

Hard :  
-encounter IV : si la shrine écho c'est du bol, la cartobox pas commune et le reste random... Vaal Temple faut corrompre une map 80... faut que y entrer, mais quand même. 
-kill 2 deadly boss : faut un boss T15 donc... faut payer >.>
-full clear twinned map : comme en Talisman T1 à T15
-identifier 4 des 12 trésors : c'est simple, y'a que l'hegemony que j'ai déjà drop
-full clear 10 maps de tiers différent avec 8 mods => faut en corrompre BEAUCOUP donc
-fully level zana : c'est juste long

Bref, 12 challenges donnés, 24 sans doute sans forcer, 36 faudra déjà insister ou avoir du bol, voir payer. Pour les 40 faudra être cocu ou farmer pour trade.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> *=> Hop 12 challenges déjà et vous n'avez rien fait d'autre que le cruel avec du bol.*
> 
> Easy mais chercher à les faire/plus long : 
> -Fully upgrade hideout => master lvl7, relativement rapide, même sans faire de rotations vous l'aurez
> -Encounters III : dédié au labyrinthe, j'ai regardé une vidéo sur youtube, en un run on peut avoir à tout faire
> -kill 12 Vaal boss : suffit d'ouvrir des corrupted area avec des fragments d'atziri et de revendre les midnights ! (ou les garder pour farmer atziri)
> -5 des 8 masters au niveau 6 : en tournant ça va très vite, sans tourner ça se fait rien qu'avec les maps


 C'est 6 masters lvl 5, encore plus simple !

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Page d'avant, noob, t'es overgrillé, avec même une news de retard !


Waip. Grosse semaine. Pas pris le temps de check les posts. Je ne fais pas de compèt de news de toute façon.
En tout cas tant mieux.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> C'est 6 masters lvl 5, encore plus simple !


Ah ouai, édité, tranquille donc !  ::P: 




> Waip. Grosse semaine. Pas pris le temps de check les posts. Je ne fais pas de compèt de news de toute façon.
> En tout cas tant mieux.


Grosse semaine dès le mardi ? Tu serais pas fonctionnaire toi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Plutôt le prototype qui bosse aussi le WE, livré sans plage et sans PoE après le taf  :;): 

Ils ont fait de la comm sur les autres améliorations envisagées pour le trading? (peut-être une interface de recherche ingame pour s’affranchir des solutions web ?)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Me souvient juste qu'ils ont dit qu'on pourrait un jouer accéder à notre stash depuis le site pour déplacer des items et faire des trades.

----------


## cailloux

Ca merdois chez moi, la dernière MAJ se déploie pas. J'espère que la grosse remettra ça d'aplomb.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Patch note de la 2.2 :
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1596094

En plus des modifs déjà connues j'y note ça :



> When you use an Orb of Fusing or a Jeweller's Orb on an item, the item's quality is no longer consumed. The way that quality affects the result has also been changed. Each 1% quality improves the result by 1%. This makes the Fusing process 20% easier on 20% quality items, for example.


Donc les blacksmiths & et armourer ne vaudront plus rien MAIS elles seront carrément plus intéressantes ! Des 6L plus faciles, je prend !  ::ninja::  




> The /remaining command now shows up to 50 monsters remaining in end-game maps. We expect to add this to the map information screen soon.


Un début de QoL qui sera ensuite amélioré !




> Spectral Throw now deals 20% more damage at all levels.
> Blood Rage now casts more quickly (250ms, rather than 1000ms). A one-second cooldown has been added to prevent accidental re-casting.


QoL & buff




> The Poison support gem's mana multiplier has been increased from 125% to 135%. It now has 0.5% poison duration per quality (down from 1%). It has 0% increased Poison Damage at gem level 1 (down from 25%) and gains 2% per gem level (down from 5%).
> The Fatal Toxins notable passive now only grants 50% increased poison damage (down from 100%). The skill prior to it now only grants 20% (down from 25%).


Nerf




> The Less Duration Support Gem now grants 20% more damage to supported skills at Level 1, increasing to 29% more damage to supported skills by Level 20. This change was made so that this support gem is a good option for Firestorm, Icestorm, Lightning Warp, Storm Call and similar skills.


A voir si ça n'affecterait pas d'autres skills de manière intéressante (le nouveau tremblement de terre a-t-il le tag duration ?  ::P:  )




> Adjusted the sell prices on all item mods. Many items now sell for more Alchemy Shards. All mods now have a sell price. Magic and Rare items can no longer sell for just a Scroll Fragment.


Fini les rares 5 mods six cases qui ne valent qu'un scroll fragment !




> The life regeneration stat on Bino's Kitchen Knife has been changed to a flat value of 200 life regenerated per second.


Hmm, mega nerf ?




> Tier 15 Core maps can now get the "Twinned" map mod. Be careful out there.


Huhu.




> The Fracturing end-game Map Mod can no longer be generated on maps. Existing maps with this mod will still retain their functionality.


Mon mod préféré.  ::'(: 




> The Zana-specific mod that she sells on magic maps has been changed to: Item Quantity +30% and Monster Pack Size +20%. This Map's modifiers to "quantity of items found" also apply to rarity.


Ah là de suite je préfère à juste le mod quantity add to rarity ! Pack size et quantity en bonus direct, ça compense les mods qu'on ne rajoutera pas à coup d'exalt ! 




> At level 1, Zana missions are now Tier 2 (monster level 69) and she sells Tier 1 maps.
> At level 2, Zana missions are now Tier 4 (monster level 71) and she sells Tier 2 maps.
> At level 3, Zana missions are now Tier 5 (monster level 72) and she sells Tier 3 maps.
> At level 4, Zana missions are now Tier 6 (monster level 73) and she sells Tier 4 maps.
> At level 5, Zana missions are now Tier 7 (monster level 74) and she sells Tier 5 maps.
> At level 6, Zana missions are now Tier 8 (monster level 75) and she sells Tier 6 maps.
> At level 7, Zana missions are now Tier 9 (monster level 76) and she sells Tier 7 maps.
> *At level 8, Zana missions are now Tier 11 (monster level 78) and she sells Tier 10 maps.*


Si y'a pas de faute de frappe, j'approuve !!!!




> When opening a map in Zana's map device, the set of prior league mods that can apply to the map is now a set of seven specific ones. The price, order and composition of this list will change every three months. The list for the next three months is:
> Level 2: Onslaught, 2 Chaos Orbs, 20% increased map item quantity, monsters receive the same benefits
> Level 3: Anarchy, 3 Chaos Orbs, 4 additional Rogue Exiles, 20% increased map item quantity
> Level 4: Torment, 4 Chaos Orbs, 3 additional Tormented Spirits, 20% increased map item quantity
> Level 5: Warbands, 4 Chaos Orbs, 3 additional Warband Packs, 20% increased map item quantity
> Level 6: Beyond, 5 Chaos Orbs, 15% chance for monsters to spawn a Beyond portal, 20% increased map item quantity
> Level 7: Ambush, 8 Chaos Orbs, 3 additional Strongboxes
> Level 8: Nemesis, 1 Exalted Orb


J'approuve aussi !

----------


## Ravine

Oui earthquake a le tag duration.
La refonte de la regen du bino est necessaire. C'etait deja puissant en build adder's touch avant l'arrivee des gemmes poisons. Il fallait que ca change.

----------


## Jalkar

Oui et à priori 200/sec c'était une regen "classique" avant. 

Les changements chez zana sont cool  ::):

----------


## Yamayo

"When you use an Orb of Fusing or a Jeweller's Orb on an item, the item's quality is no longer consumed
*This makes the Fusing process 20% easier on 20% quality items, for example.*"
ça c'est énorme

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> "When you use an Orb of Fusing or a Jeweller's Orb on an item, the item's quality is no longer consumed
> *This makes the Fusing process 20% easier on 20% quality items, for example.*"
> ça c'est énorme


Soit c'était déja le cas mais ils le cachaient, soit c'est nouveau et oui les 6L vont être un peu plus abordable maintenant.

----------


## Leybi

C'était déjà le cas avant, mais on ne savait pas en quel pourcentage. J'ai retrouvé un post reddit par contre, ou d'après Chris Wilson himself le fait de 6link avec 20% qualité augmente les chances de "*more than double*".

Donc y'a de grande chances que ce soit un nerf pour 6-link, mais un up pour le reste (4L, 5L, 6-sockets) vu qu'on n'allait pas craquer des centaines de quality-currency pour ça avant.

----------


## Jalkar

> C'était déjà le cas avant, mais on ne savait pas en quel pourcentage. J'ai retrouvé un post reddit par contre, ou d'après Chris Wilson himself le fait de 6link avec 20% qualité augmente les chances de "*more than double*".
> 
> Donc y'a de grande chances que ce soit un nerf pour 6-link, mais un up pour le reste (4L, 5L, 6-sockets) vu qu'on n'allait pas craquer des centaines de quality-currency pour ça avant.


C'est un nerf seulement si tu prenait le temps de remettre 20% de qualité à chaque Fusing utilisé... Sinon faut considéré ca comme un Buff  ::):

----------


## Leybi

Oui, bien sûr... Mais c'était vraiment très répandu de +20% quality avant de fuse pour avoir un 6-link. Depuis le "more than double" de Chris, tous les joueurs qui rush le endgame utilisaient cette technique.

----------


## Zephy

Build Ice Trap Shadow en cours de contruction  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Oui, bien sûr... Mais c'était vraiment très répandu de +20% quality avant de fuse pour avoir un 6-link. Depuis le "more than double" de Chris, tous les joueurs qui rush le endgame utilisaient cette technique.


Et 99% rataient et réussissaient leur 6L au hasard sans quality après !  ::ninja::

----------


## Bathory

Tiens d'ailleurs, ça fait longtemps que je me tâte à faire un build "trap", je dois bien avouer que j'ai aucune idée de ce qui est le meilleur/plus fun à jouer par contre.

----------


## Ifit

Je regarde pour jouer storm call avec la refonte de la gem less duration qui donne du more damage maintenant et combiner ça avec des frenzy charges (encore du more dmg). 
Par contre est ce que les nodes du tree  "10% increased skill effect duration" fonctionnent pour les charges ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Par contre est ce que les nodes du tree  "10% increased skill effect duration" fonctionnent pour les charges ?


Non, les charges ne sont pas des skills et donc ne sont pas affectées.

----------


## Ifit

Si je combine storm call sur un trap les more damage des frenzy seront bien pris en compte ou non ? 
Trapper stormcall pourrais être bien sympa avec toutes les nouvelles gems associées aux trap.

J'ai fait un tree pour un build trapper storm call , frenzy , evasion , life based.
( a copier dans les tree offline)
https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...9-r40Z4BLZX92M

Vous en pensez quoi?


En item le combiner peux être avec http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Hyaon's_Fury 

Pour les combinaisons de gem StormCall + Trap + Less Duration + ....

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Si je combine storm call sur un trap les more damage des frenzy seront bien pris en compte ou non ? 
> Trapper stormcall pourrais être bien sympa avec toutes les nouvelles gems associées aux trap.


De mémoire les traps ne génèrent pas de charges (ce sont eux qui tuent et ils disparaissent en tuant donc ils n'en profitent même pas) mais comme les totems ils profitent de tes modificateurs donc des charges qui t'affectent.

Et en passant le reduce duration va aussi affecter la durée de tes traps, donc faut que tu les places bien ou que tu utilises la ceinture sunblast (80% durée en moins des pièges mais ils s'activent en disparaissant) et/ou la réaction en chaine du saboteur (ascendancy : si un piège explose, les pièges à proximité explosent aussi).

----------


## Ifit

> De mémoire les traps ne génèrent pas de charges (ce sont eux qui tuent et ils disparaissent en tuant donc ils n'en profitent même pas) mais comme les totems ils profitent de tes modificateurs donc des charges qui t'affectent.
> 
> Et en passant le reduce duration va aussi affecter la durée de tes traps, donc faut que tu les places bien ou que tu utilises la ceinture sunblast (80% durée en moins des pièges mais ils s'activent en disparaissant) et/ou la réaction en chaine du saboteur (ascendancy : si un piège explose, les pièges à proximité explosent aussi).


Justement il y a une modification dans le tree sur la node "Master Sapper" qui donne 15% de générer une frenzy charge sur l'activation d'un trap par un ennemi ! 
Avec la sunblast effectivement c'est l'idée pour faire un sorte de grenade lightning ^^  et saboteur évidement pour tout les trappers je pense sur cette league.

Quelqu un connais la formule pour calculer les dommages d'un spell avec Trap ?
J'essais de calculer approximativement les dmg que peux faire avec mon tree les traps storm call.

Storm call : 974 dps (moyenne)

more dmg : 
	39% (Trap)  
	39% (Trap and mine dmg)
	28% (less duration) 
	59% (Concentrated effect)
	44% (Controlled Destruction)
	20% (4%*5 frenzy charges)  
less dmg : 
	-55% (Cluster)

increased dmg :  
	+101% lightning dmg  
	+148% elemental dmg 
	+310% trap dmg
	+8% * X traps
	+12% spell dmg

----------


## Yamayo

Hey, 
Après 17 mails d'échanges avec GGG je n'ai toujours pas réussi à réactiver mon compte (mais ils sont adorables hein, juste wow, c'est trop compliqué)
Anyway, tout le monde s'en fiche mais j'aimerais bien être à nouveau opé pour la nouvelle league et pouvoir reposer des questions débiles aux coins avertis!

----------


## Yshuya

Je me pose des questions mais je crois qu'elle serait plus facile sur mumble.

- Comment vous appréhendez un build ? 
- Par rapport au unique, je lis beaucoup que les builds se basent sur cet unique ou celui ci. Il y a une possibilité e à retrouver un unique au choix en faisant certaines cartes ?

----------


## comodorecass

Mis à part le pack de Tabs upgrade, y'a rien d'autre d'utiles dans le Shop de PoE? Tout le reste est cosmétique?

----------


## Enyss

> Mis à part le pack de Tabs upgrade, y'a rien d'autre d'utiles dans le Shop de PoE? Tout le reste est cosmétique?


Yep, et c'est ça qu'est bon !

----------


## comodorecass

> Yep, et c'est ça qu'est bon !


Ah oui c'est pas un reproche, juste que je me suis payé un pack car j'avais envie de support les devs et j'ai acheté le pack de premium tabs mais il me reste des sous et je voulais savoir si je peux acheter des conneries maintenant  ::siffle::

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Je me pose des questions mais je crois qu'elle serait plus facile sur mumble.
> 
> - Comment vous appréhendez un build ? 
> - Par rapport au unique, je lis beaucoup que les builds se basent sur cet unique ou celui ci. Il y a une possibilité e à retrouver un unique au choix en faisant certaines cartes ?


Effectivement, ça sera plus simple sur mumble ce soir pour en discuter...  :;): 

Pour la première question je pourrais te donner quelques pistes, mais il faudrait l'avis un spécialiste de la création de build comme Ravine pour avoir un avis plus approfondi sur la question.
Pour la deuxième, il n'y pas pas de zone de loot spécifique (sauf avec Ascendancy qui introduit le drop de certains uniques dans la zone du labyrinthe uniquement). Le seul élément qui à un impact sur le loot d'unique, c'est le level des mobs que tu affronte qui détermine le niveau max des uniques que tu peux looter. Ainsi un unique de lvl requis 68 ne pourra être looté que sur des mobs blancs d'une zone lvl 68 et + ou des mobs bleus d'une zone lvl 67 et + (+1 lvl) ou encore des mobs jaunes et uniques d'une zone lvl 66 et + (+2 lvl). L'autre solution aussi avec les cartes de divination, c'est de voir si l'unique qui t'intéresse est dispo par le biais de ces cartes et de farmer la zone où drop cette carte... Mais ça peut être très long.

----------


## Jalkar

> Je me pose des questions mais je crois qu'elle serait plus facile sur mumble.
> 
> - Comment vous appréhendez un build ?


Pour ma part je me base beaucoup sur l'outils PoeSkillTree : https://github.com/EmmittJ/PoESkillTree
Il permet d'avoir un résumé des noeuds.
Grâce a ca je vérifie que j'ai assez de défense (maximum life + maximum armor/es/eva) par rapport a ce qui me semble safe.
Les chiffres sont assez variables en fonction de ce que tu fais  ::):  (corps à corps / distance / totems/ ...)

----------


## Louck

> - Comment vous appréhendez un build ?


1: Se fixer un objectif qui nous plait (par exemple: "Totem RF")
2: ???
3: Profit

 ::lol:: 


Plus sincèrement, avec l'expérience, on sait à peu près ce qu'il faut pour qu'un build tienne un peu la route ou non. Et chacun à sa façon de faire (personnellement, je me fixe mes contraintes de dégâts et de résistances à obtenir à un certain niveau, tout en respectant l'objectif premier de mon build). Il faut aimer les chiffres si on veut optimiser à mort un build  :;): .

Mais le plus important dans un build, est que ce dernier doit nous intéresser ET qu'il soit fait par nous même. Si tu veux faire un build Flame Totem "trop puissant selon le forum machin" mais que tu trouves ennuyant à jouer, ne le fait pas: tout le fun d'un build est de voir son personnage se construire de A à Z autour des compétences/objets/passives que tu lui as attribués, et qu'il poutre  ::): .


Sinon comme le monsieur en haut: j'utilise PoeSkillTree.

----------


## Enyss

> Ah oui c'est pas un reproche, juste que je me suis payé un pack car j'avais envie de support les devs et j'ai acheté le pack de premium tabs mais il me reste des sous et je voulais savoir si je peux acheter des conneries maintenant


Moar premium tabz !!!  ::trollface::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Je me pose des questions mais je crois qu'elle serait plus facile sur mumble.
> 
> - Comment vous appréhendez un build ? 
> - Par rapport au unique, je lis beaucoup que les builds se basent sur cet unique ou celui ci. Il y a une possibilité e à retrouver un unique au choix en faisant certaines cartes ?


Bah y'a un truc qui t'intéresse : compétence, item unique, style de jeu (nécro, trap, totems...) tu cherches un peu ce qui va aller avec (passifs de traps, mécaniques spéciales à débloquer, unique reléis), tu peux aussi chercher des guides pas pour les suivre et faire leur build mais pour connaitre les fonctionnements et combos que tu n'aurais pas pensé à utiliser. Ensuite ben tu réfléchis un peu à comment pas creuver et tu testes !  ::P: 




> Pour la deuxième, il n'y pas pas de zone de loot spécifique (sauf avec Ascendancy qui introduit le drop de certains uniques dans la zone du labyrinthe uniquement).


Petite précision : Ascendancy n'introduit pas quelque chose de nouveau si on considère tout ce qui est relié au Sacrifice of the Vaal (corrupted area, atziri, uber atziri) et aux events de ligue pas encore repris (unique spécifique aux warbands, talismans & rigwald...) et les uniques spécifiques aux ligues (dispos que via map ouverte chez Zana).

Et autre précision : tous les uniques qui ne sont pas restreint à une zone (cf la précision d'avant) peuvent être obtenu en utilisant une orb of chance sur la même base d'item blanche, quelque soit son niveau. (genre Andvarius est un gold ring qui tombe en 75+, tu peux le chance sur un gold ring niveau 6)


Bon, faut ptet que je commence à préparer un arbre et à me décider si j'attaque direct le trapper HC ou si je commence le perso SC qui assurera les challenges "longs"...

----------


## Mikh4il

> Je me pose des questions mais je crois qu'elle serait plus facile sur mumble.
> 
> - Comment vous appréhendez un build ? 
> - Par rapport au unique, je lis beaucoup que les builds se basent sur cet unique ou celui ci. Il y a une possibilité e à retrouver un unique au choix en faisant certaines cartes ?


En gros je prends un skill ou 2 (si j'ai besoin pour gérer AOE et single target), je vois quel set up de curse et de cast when damage taken je veux mettre en place.

En début de ligue je sélectionne un truc qui n'a besoin de rien de spécial en terme d'item. Une fois que j'ai plus de budget je pense peut-être à un build plus cher.

----------


## Ifit

Si  un admin mumble pouvait créer des sous-chan sur mumble pour PoE se serai cool, svp.
On utilise des chans d'autres jeu à la place et c'est débile.

----------


## Dirian

> Je me pose des questions mais je crois qu'elle serait plus facile sur mumble.
> 
> - Comment vous appréhendez un build ? 
> - Par rapport au unique, je lis beaucoup que les builds se basent sur cet unique ou celui ci. Il y a une possibilité e à retrouver un unique au choix en faisant certaines cartes ?


Je commence toujours par me faire un build avant le début d'une league, qui n'est jamais suivie point par point.
Par exemple, au début de la league talisman, je suis partie sur un build Viper Strike, suite au lvling j'ai légèrement modifié mon build pour jouer Bladefall, et je l'ai remodifié avant la fin de la league pour finir avec Ethereal Knives

Là, je me tate. Soit je vais partir sur un build Staff Crit avec 7 endu charges + fortify (28% Physical Damage Reduction + 20% reduced damage taken when hit) Sachant que les charges ainsi que fortify sont a activer.
https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...0JwAEGxl2k3dU=

Ou alors, je part sur un build 2H Resolute technique avec un Fortify Permanent, en boostant Fortify (28% reduced damage taken when hit). J'encaisse moins bien les degats physiques, mais bien mieux les degats magiques.
https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...2BmSuXeQmWOQ4=

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Si  un admin mumble pouvait créer des sous-chan sur mumble pour PoE se serai cool, svp.
> On utilise des chans d'autres jeu à la place et c'est débile.


Ce qui est débile c'est de ne pas utiliser les chans poe qu'on utilise déjà !

Le jeu est déjà patchable, lancement à 21h.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Ce qui est débile c'est de ne pas utiliser les chans poe qu'on utilise déjà !
> 
> Le jeu est déjà patchable, lancement à 21h.


On se retrouve à 21h alors. :loves: :bisouspoilus:

 ::trollface::

----------


## Ifit

> Ce qui est débile c'est de ne pas utiliser les chans poe qu'on utilise déjà !
> 
> Le jeu est déjà patchable, lancement à 21h.


Quand on joue entre potes  et qu'on parle de vie perso, c'est mieux d'avoir un sous-chan comme ça si quelqu un a besoin d'aide/question il peux voir direct qu'on est sur PoE (alors que si on est sur le chan rust...).
Je ne pense pas être le seul à trouver ça plus intelligent que des personnes éclatés sur différent chans...

----------


## Ravine

Il y'a une section path of exile, dans le meme cluster que diablo si je me souviens bien. Check dans le bas de liste.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Quand on joue entre potes  et qu'on parle de vie perso, c'est mieux d'avoir un sous-chan comme ça si quelqu un a besoin d'aide/question il peux voir direct qu'on est sur PoE (alors que si on est sur le chan rust...).
> Je ne pense pas être le seul à trouver ça plus intelligent que des personnes éclatés sur différent chans...


Gnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeee



Sinon première page mise à jour, allégée à coup de /spoiler2, virées quelques parties, modifiés quelques liens et mis à jour pour ascendancy/perandus.

Si quelqu'un se sent de faire un truc assez light pour la partie shop, genre expliquer le forum officiel, poe.trade, le nouveau trade et lien vers les guides pour les logiciels que j'utilise pas, je me ferais un plaisir de le mettre dans la section concernée !

Et puis bon, faire un arbre pour un trappeur shadow à poil en HC je le sens pas, du coup je vais aller voir pour un truc plus concret et sur : Templar sans pantalon avec pleins de totems qui feront des srs et squelettes !  ::ninja::

----------


## Zephy

21 h... madame au garage... 4 litres de jus d'orange de pret  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Yo.

Y'a un arbre à jour pour ascendancy quelque part? Celui du site c'est le vieux.

EDIT: Ah bah il vient d'être mis à jour!

----------


## Zerger

Ah merde, je venais de faire un build dessus  ::(: 

Et ras le cul des builds pur melee qui moulinent, je vais me lancer dans du frost blade crit proc ethereal knives  ::lol:: 

Ou un truc basique avec Animated Weapon, ca a l'air reposant

----------


## cailloux

> Je me pose des questions mais je crois qu'elle serait plus facile sur mumble.
> 
> - Comment vous appréhendez un build ?


TU regardes une skill genre :
ground slam. 
Tu regardes la description et les premières lignes :Attack, AoE, Melee. Strenght. Hammer ou baton
Et sa spécificité : 25% reduced Enemy Stun Threshold

Donc en  toute logique tu vas vouloir tirer parti des avantages de la skill : tu regardes dans les  support gem ce qui pourrait aller bien genre :
Melee Physical Damage : va augmenter tes dégats
Endurance Charge on Melee Stun  va augmenter ta survie et ça va arrive facilement vu que tu as reduced enemy threshold.
Life Gain on Hit (support gem) vu que grond slam est une AOE tu vas gagner pleins de point de vie à chaque bagarre.

Du coup tu vas regarder dans le skill tree ce qui pourrait aider : pour maximiser l'effet de endurance charge on melee stun tu vas les prendre sur l'arbre. COmme c'est de la force tu vas augmenter ta vie et ton armure qui va avec. 
Comme c'est un hammer tu vois que la plupart augmentent la durée du stun : hop tu renforces ce point là aussi. TU te retrouves avec un skill tree qui ressemble à ça.
Arme à deux main : tu vas cogner fort, pas besoin d'aller vite car tu pourras taper une deuxième fois avant que le stun se dissipe.

Bon l'aoe c'est cool mais ça va pas suffire pour les boss, donc il te faut un truc qui tape de manière plus ciblé et plus efficace. Hop va pour 

heavy strike + fortify (tu notes qu'on en profite sur le skill tree) + melee physical damage. ça fera du dégat.

Tu rajoutes une curse qui sera toujours utile : poachers marks par exemple. que tu peux choisir de lancer via un "curse on hit" sur une compétence à aire d'effet.

Point faible :
 tu as peu de dextérity donc tu vas avoir du mal à toucher : hop tu rajoutes de l'accuraccy ou bien tu prends resolute technique dans le skilltree
idem pour le mana faudra compenser via des objets ou via blood magic. La curse poachers martks sera niquel pour le mana.

Après ce build est ptet foireux hein mais à priori tu fais un peu de tout donc...

----------


## Kamikaze

Lol y'a déjà 8000 mecs devant moi dans la queue.

QUELLE BANDE DE RATS, MOI D'ABORD

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Lol y'a déjà 8000 mecs devant moi dans la queue.
> 
> QUELLE BANDE DE RATS, MOI D'ABORD


Juste au cas où : tu sais que ça commence dns 1 heures et 9 minutes hein ?

----------


## Kamikaze

> Juste au cas où : tu sais que ça commence dns 1 heures et 9 minutes hein ?


Ouais bah t'attendras derrière hein  :tired: 

Cher monsieur #9714

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ça me rappelle les canots de sauvetage du Titanic

----------


## comodorecass

11357  ::cry:: , Je connaissais pas les lancements de league mais ça promet!

----------


## Bazerald

Pareil, j'ai l'impression d'être une groupies un soir de concert de ca star  ::):  (bonjour les canards, après un certain temps dans l'ombre j'ose posté sur le forum  ::):  ) y en a t'il qui vont faire la league en hc et motivé pour grouper?

----------


## Kamikaze

Moi je vais HC (si leur serveur crash pas) ce soir, si tu me choppes ingame chui chaud pour grouper (ig: Hexhaal)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et je vais jouer Witch/Necromancer Blink Mirror Arrow

----------


## Leybi

Ca va commenceeeeeeer

----------


## Ifit

> Moi je vais HC (si leur serveur crash pas) ce soir, si tu me choppes ingame chui chaud pour grouper (ig: Hexhaal)
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Et je vais jouer Witch/Necromancer Blink Mirror Arrow


Tu le joue avec le boost de block pour ton perso + regen via les offerings ?

----------


## Kamikaze

> Tu le joue avec le boost de block pour ton perso + regen via les offerings ?


Non, je connais pas du tout le setup dont tu parles.

Je joue 1 aura (degats de feu souvent), generosity, mind over matter, life + ES, je max skill duration et pas mal de minion damage, tout le reste c'est de la vie/mana.

En arme j'ai soit stormcloud soit lioneye glare et ça dps à mort.

----------


## Ifit

2 coin perandus sur the coast :D bordel si c est comme ça toute la league

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non, je connais pas du tout le setup dont tu parles.
> 
> Je joue 1 aura (degats de feu souvent), generosity, mind over matter, life + ES, je max skill duration et pas mal de minion damage, tout le reste c'est de la vie/mana.
> 
> En arme j'ai soit stormcloud soit lioneye glare et ça dps à mort.


Tu utilise  bone ou flesh offering + le node acendancy qui te permet de chopper les x% de bock + regen de l'oferring  => max bloack + regen de fou pour très peu d'investissement.

----------


## archeododo

Bon, 3000 personnes en file d'attente... Je vais lancer ça demain moi. Dommage, j'ai changé de CG il y'a 2 semaines, I-5 et gtx 960, cette fois ci je vais pouvoir faire des doublés et des maps autrement que sous forme de diapo  :^_^:

----------


## Zerger

Y'a moyen d'avoir en clic droit walk + melee skill, comme dans n'importe quel HnS ?

Et je déconseille le HC pour le moment, les serveurs souffrent  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Oui tu peux reassigner avec clic droit dans l'interface. Sinon amusez vous bien , on se voit dans 15 jours in game.

----------


## comodorecass

> Bon, 3000 personnes en file d'attente... Je vais lancer ça demain moi. Dommage, j'ai changé de CG il y'a 2 semaines, I-5 et gtx 960, cette fois ci je vais pouvoir faire des doublés et des maps autrement que sous forme de diapo


Chez moi, j'ai franchi les 11k personnes devant moi en moins de 5 minutes donc aucun soucis.
Je suis partie sur un Marauder dans l'idee d'en faire un Jugger mace+shield bien tanky qui stackent les endurance charge pour peter des dents.

----------


## Kamikaze

Déco serveur!

----------


## Croustimiel

Gros kick des familles à l'instant et maintenant 8k personnes devant moi en file d'attente.  ::|: 

Edit : Même une fois la queue terminée, incapable de se reconnecter.

----------


## Zephy

A la queue leu leu !!  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Realm down for maintenance!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bazer merci pour le bout de chemin, on se retrouve quand tu veux! (C'est Hexhaal)

----------


## Croustimiel

:Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah hotfix dispo apparemment

----------


## Nuray

Les serveurs sont up !

----------


## CaMarchePas

Atziri's foible à 61 coin², je vais pour link, serveur crash...

C'ETAIT DANS UNE DEMI HEURE LE REBOOT BORDAYL §§§

 ::'(:

----------


## Kamikaze

> Atziri's foible à 61 coin², je vais pour link, serveur crash...
> 
> C'ETAIT DANS UNE DEMI HEURE LE REBOOT BORDAYL §§§


Je n'ai qu'un mot à dire.

lol

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Au fait le bruit des pièces de perandus est top tier, mon âme de gripsou ronronne à chaque fois que j'en entends dropper

----------


## Ravine

http://i.imgur.com/Ww7OpqE.png
2h mace earthquake coc new meta

----------


## Kamikaze

Marche pas ton lien

----------


## Ravine

Tu as essayé en cliquant dessus ? L'interface mobile est plutot spartiate, je n'ai pas inclus l'image dans le post

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais ça me mettait: "L'image <url> ne peut être affichée car elle contient des erreurs"

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais après avoir rafraichi 40 fois ça marche

Oh shit elle est dingue cette arme, ils ont fumé

----------


## Ravine

Ahah la première reponse :D https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...m_ruby_amulet/

----------


## Ifit

> Atziri's foible à 61 coin², je vais pour link, serveur crash...
> 
> C'ETAIT DANS UNE DEMI HEURE LE REBOOT BORDAYL §§§


Elle etait à 140/150 coin moi, je capte pas comment il calcul le prix du coup... je pensait que se serais un prix fixe par objet.

----------


## Croustimiel

Du coup j'ai rien manqué en me couchant à 2h30 ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Flibustier

> Du coup j'ai rien manqué en me couchant à 2h30 ?


Il y a eu 3 crashs. J'ai zappé également. J'ai juste regardé un peu twitch et reddit. Ca a l'air d'être la fête du loot avec des prix vraiment bas (genre 100 pièces pour une tabula, 5000 pour des surgebinders). Je crois qu'on peut même chopper des items de warband.
Bref c'est du tout bon pour ceux qui débutent. Mais le labyrinthe semble vraiment être du farm style GGG(comprendre bien abrutissant...). Du coup, je vais certainement attendre qu'ils améliorent vraiment leur jeu (techniquement et niveau gameplay) pour y revenir.

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain j'ai rip dans le Lab peu après mon regretté camarade Bazer.

On était dans un espèce de cul de sac, la curiosité nous a tué, je suis bien dég' !

----------


## Thyrion

Il faut donc se taper les 6 Trials of Ascendancy x3, sur tous nos personnages à chaque fois ?

Super.....

Pour un nouveau perso ok, mais ils auraient pu nous débloquer les choses automatiquement sur les 2 premiers niveaux de difficultés..

----------


## Zerger

Il y a une astuce ou une bidouille pour améliorer le ciblage des monstres ?

Je commence à en avoir ras le cul de foncer sans raison dans un tas de monstres parce que le jeu a considéré que j'ai missclick un monstre alors que j'ai bien mon putain de curseur dessus.  :tired:  Et "hold still" n'est pas une solution puisqu'avec des attaques de CaC c'est tout sauf pratique.

----------


## Jalkar

> Il y a une astuce ou une bidouille pour améliorer le ciblage des monstres ?
> 
> Je commence à en avoir ras le cul de foncer sans raison dans un tas de monstres parce que le jeu a considéré que j'ai missclick un monstre alors que j'ai bien mon putain de curseur dessus.  Et "hold still" n'est pas une solution puisqu'avec des attaques de CaC c'est tout sauf pratique.


avoir un des raccourcis spécifiques au déplacement ?

----------


## Zerger

> Mais le labyrinthe semble vraiment être du farm style GGG(comprendre bien abrutissant...). Du coup, je vais certainement attendre qu'ils améliorent vraiment leur jeu (techniquement et niveau gameplay) pour y revenir.


Ouais, je comprend pas trop leur délire de vouloir a tout prix rajouter des intéractions avec des obstacles/skills à eviter (genre les deniers boss de l'act4). Vu que la maniabilité du jeu est un peu aux fraises, ça devient vite un gros foutoir ou on se contente de taper et encaisser...

Si ca continue, ils vont nous sortir un niveau avec des plateformes à franchir à coup de leap slam

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> avoir un des raccourcis spécifiques au déplacement ?


Ouais, mais ca m'oblige à rester appuyé en permanence sur hold... bof bof bof

----------


## CaMarchePas

Pour les mouvements & co, ok c'est question de goût tout ça.

Mais chouiner sur les trials et le labyrinthe, c'est vraiment de la pleureuse haut niveau : ça prend 2 minutes par trial, ça te permet de voir si tu vas prendre cher ou pas (vu que ce sont les mêmes pièges) sans avoir le reste du labyrinthe pour te défoncer, et le labyrinthe en lui même est fait pour être refait, change tous les jours donc tu aurai intérêt à le refaire (rien que pour le craft).

En plus on a eu la même chose quand ils ont implémenté le scepter of god et dominus et pareil pour l'acte 4 et les modifications des quêtes. 

En plus de tout ça, si ça vous gène vraiment d'aller voir le truc : ben n'allez pas le voir, les ascendances ont beau apporter de gros bonus, rien n'oblige à aller les chercher, ça laisse le jeu comme avant. Mais aller les chercher ça prend bien moins de temps que d'améliorer votre stuff ou prendre des niveaux pour avoir un truc un peu approchant... 

Voili voilou.

----------


## Zerger

Oui effectivement, avec un peu d'experience, le labyrinthe peut se faire assez vite. Je reste toujours dutitatif sur l'interet des pieges mais Izaro propose des combats deja plus interessants

EDIT: Petite question aux experts: Dans le cas de Frost Blade, les projectiles générés critiquent en même temps que le coup de base ou bien chaque projectile a ses chances de critiques indépendentes? Et dans le cas ou je rajoute une gemme de chain, chaque rebond a ses chances de critiquesn indépendantes ?

Les nodes de Life Leech vers le duelist, ca sert vraiment a quelque chose? J'ai l'impression que life on hit soigne beaucoup mieux pour beaucoup moins d'investissement

----------


## Ravine

http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Projectile

Life leech est plus interressant si le coup d'origine est un gros coup. LGoH est cool si tu fais plein de petits coups

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon Laby fini en normal mais j'ai vraiment pas kiffé certains layouts, strictement impossible de voir devant soi par quelque moyen que ce soit, tout simplement inévitable parfois, obligé de prendre un piège pour pouvoir avancer.

1) Obligé de manger un cercle horizontal pour avancer ici, impossible de voir plus loin même en me déplaçant un peu partout:



2)  Strictement impossible de ne pas manger les pics qui sortent du sol au moins une fois dans ce layout, aucune alternative et ce n'étais pas les pics en damier avec une fréquence qui permet de passer. Et impossible de voir quoique ce soit devant moi, failli rip sur cette daube, tout le couloir rouge c'est des pics (et pas des pics à pression, y'a que sur la toute fin qu'ils étaient à pression):

----------


## Ravine

Aye j'ai affine mon build animate guardian. Ca ne fonctionnera pas bien mais ca sera rigolo a voir (pour se moquer).
Scion: Chiefalist/Elementain
Uniques: Clayshaper, Great Old One's Ward // opt. Lioneye's paw, Gang Momentum, Empire's Grasp
Uniques Guardian: Broken Crown, Death's Oath, Voidhome
[Chest/5L]: Animate Guardian, Ancestral Protector, MPD, Melee Splash, Added Fire  :^_^: 
[Helmet/+2 minion]: Flame Golem, Minion Damage, Minion Speed, Minion Res
[Gloves]: Sunder, Faster Attacks, MPD, Added Fire
[Boots]: CWDT, Immortal Call, Inc. Duration, Rallying Cry
[Clayshaper]: [Stone Golem], Minion Speed, Minion Damage, Added Fire
[Shield]: Warlord's Mark, Leap Slam, une Aura (Vitali... OK je deconne, ça va quoi...)

Ca fait 2 golems, un guardian, un totem, et pas assez de DPS  ::):

----------


## Ravine

J'ai pas encore moyen de faire un skill tree, mais je fais ca des que possible

----------


## Ravine

(Tiens CMP, t'as vu les prix au b/o de Varunastra? Abordable finalement, non?)

----------


## Ravine

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...search_engine/

(Il est 22:30 de ce cote ci du globe, je prends des coups de soleil, mais cliquer me manque un peu. Je pense a vous tres fort. Des bisous)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Nous aussi on t'aime Ravine et on pense toujours à toi quand on drop un Pillar !  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> (Tiens CMP, t'as vu les prix au b/o de Varunastra? Abordable finalement, non?)


Trop occupé à vérifié le prix de tous les items league-legacy que Cadiro propose tout en évitant de ripper !  ::P:

----------


## Jalkar

> (Tiens CMP, t'as vu les prix au b/o de Varunastra? Abordable finalement, non?)


3-10 chaos

----------


## Zephy

Ce qui est sur , c'est le moment de faire le plein d'uniques qu'on a pas  ::P:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Petite découverte à l’arrache pour moi ce WE et j’ai tout juste eu le temps de faire un touch-down sur le bidule qui "ascende"  :;):  il me restait 30 secondes quand j’ai eu la fenêtre de sélection des points Ascendancy, avant le reboot server et nouveau patch.  ::lol::  Ça a été un peu stroboscopique mais j’ai bien aimé la baston finale, gentiment tendue et bien thématique.

Les épreuves n’ont pas été bien fascinantes mais ça a permis de découvrir les pièges qu’on a plus tard dans le labyrinthe. D’ailleurs le placement est assez marrant quand on peut inviter les mobs à se faire charcuter par les pièges. À voir à la longue mais c’est sympa.

Bon sinon, je passais demander si vous n’auriez pas un *bout de code sympa pour les nouveaux items dans le filtre de loot* (notamment pour les flasques) ?

(et à très bientôt Ravine  :;):  Je pré-commande une démo de ton build canarisé !)

----------


## Ravine

Person je tourne sur le Neversink. I'll a le bon gout d'etre tres lisible, et c'est un autre qui fait la maintenance.

Sinon il existe un editeur WYSIWYG. Je ne me souviens plus du nom.

----------


## Thyrion

> Some Standard and Hardcore players (i.e. not those in the Perandus leagues) have a lot of characters that they want to Ascend. Running 18 Trials and 3 Labyrinths is a lot of work when you have several high-level characters from each previous challenge league. We will be running a process tomorrow that will grant some Ascendancy points to existing Standard/Hardcore characters. Characters in Cruel will receive two points and characters in Merciless will receive four points. You still need to run a Labyrinth to actually choose an Ascendancy class. This means that if you run the Merciless Labyrinth, it'll be equivalent to running all three (due to the bonus four points). Note that this is a one-time process that we run, and only applies to existing permanent league characters.


 ::lol::

----------


## Kamikaze

Mouais la permanent league est un peu morte malheureusement

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Person je tourne sur le Neversink. I'll a le bon gout d'etre tres lisible, et c'est un autre qui fait la maintenance.
> 
> Sinon il existe un editeur WYSIWYG. Je ne me souviens plus du nom.


Ah merci. Je l’avais DL - je vais tenter de trouver une version mise à jour. Pour le moment, je me suis fait une variante de mon filtre, orientée mapping. Vraiment pratique cette fonction.

L’app WYSIWYG est peut-être celle qui se balade sur GitHub (PoE ItemScript Editor).

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon RIP en HC lvl 74 avec mon Necromancer! C'était le rip volontaire quand je commence à m'ennuyer avec un build, ça fait un moment que je le jouais (quasiment un an) mais j'ai fini par m'en lasser.

J'ai rip sur un boss de map avec un pop de mission Vorici a côté, la mission c'était d'ouvrir le coffre de la cible sans la tuer, vu que je fais trop de dps j'ai tenté l'infiltration avec Phase Run... Ça a failli marcher mais quand j'ai activé le coffre (une strongbox) toute la map m'a target, instant rip  ::XD:: 

Très fun cependant je le recommande fortement si vous avez jamais testé, pas cher, dps énorme et un peu de skill dans les déplacements.

Lvl UP très vite, j'ai monté le perso en 2 jours, le build tourne bien dès que vous avez storm cloud avec un 3 ou 4 link: Blink - Mirror - LMP - Minion Damage

Et un autre pour: Cluster Trap, Trap, Mirror Arrow

Petit guide:

Witch ou Scion, Stormcloud jusqu'au niveau 66 ensuite Lioneye's Glare.

Vous prenez tous les noeuds minion damage, tous les + 30 dextérité et tous les skills duration, le reste en défense et aura nodes. Utilisez Anger.

Pour donner une idée ça run la map ledge en 5 minutes un truc du genre, dès que vous avez Lioneye's Glare, très rapide.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

A noter que Cluster Trap n'a aucun effet négatif sur vos clones contrairement à Multi Trap... C'est donc HYPER violent, ça va peut-être être nerf

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Topac du filtre de loot NeverSink (actualisé pour Ascendancy), par ici. (Ça mériterait peut-être d’alourdir le post de présentation dans les liens utiles ?)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> A noter que Cluster Trap n'a aucun effet négatif sur vos clones contrairement à Multi Trap... C'est donc HYPER violent, ça va peut-être être nerf


Heu, que ce soit multy trap ou cluster trap il n'y a aucun effet négatif, ou alors une mécanique de jeu m'échappe... (et les deux sont indiqués sur le wiki comme ayant un "less damage" modifier, du coup je pige pas ce qui les différencie). C'est le même principe que le multy totem du hiérophant : que tu aies 1 ou 10 traps/totems, le malus de dégât s'applique à la compétence lancée, ici blink ou miror arrow. Donc la flèche unique tirée fera moins de dégâts (les dégâts affichés dans le tooltip) mais les clones ne seront pas affecté par le malus de dégâts des traps ou des totems. 

Et :rip: même si c'était "volontaire" ça reste mieux que mon crash pendant que je traverse des pièges du labyrinthe... >.>

Et à parler de clones je viens de tomber sur ça : http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vie...ge/1#p12955579
Il y aurait donc un enchantement sur les gants qui fait pop un clone quand on est touché... Je need ça !  ::P: 

Pour les liens du premier topic, je rajouterais les filtres, un jour, flemme là !  ::P:  (Y'a pas que Neversink, y'a Antnee aussi, avec des tutos sur son topic)

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan cluster trap c'est trap damage et multiple trap c'est un un less damage global
Tu sens direct la différence en switchant

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Si le "Cast Word of Reflection when Hit" est aussi marrant que Vaal Double Strike, je suis client.
En faisant le labyrinthe en normal, j’ai obtenu un Word of War.

La description apparait bien dans la fiche du perso (parmi les skills) comme précisé par Mark de GGG.

Ça reste pour du bas lvl mais le machin ressemble à un Animate Weapon un peu mou du genou. Ça prend toutefois les buffs actifs.



Du coup, j’hésite à crafter les gants de mon perso actuel en Standard de peur d’avoir un truc potentiellement moche et pas raccord avec le gameplay que j’ai pris plaisir à mitonner…

Je n’ai rien vu qui permette de retirer l’enchantement (?).

----------


## Jalkar

> Si le [COLOR="#8B4513"]
> Je n’ai rien vu qui permette de retirer l’enchantement (?).


Il "suffit" de refaire le labyrinthe pour réenchanter par dessus  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Nan cluster trap c'est trap damage et multiple trap c'est un un less damage global
> Tu sens direct la différence en switchant


Meh.  ::'(:

----------


## Gats

Y'a un skill de teleport instantané? J'ai le lightning warp mais y'a un délai, j'aimerais bien retrouver le gameplay de la sorcière dans Diablo 2.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Y'a un skill de teleport instantané? J'ai le lightning warp mais y'a un délai, j'aimerais bien retrouver le gameplay de la sorcière dans Diablo 2.


Le lightning warp a un délais mais gagne en reduce duration avec son niveau et si tu mets par dessus une gemme reduce duration (et ne prends pas de nodes increase duration sur l'arbre) il devient quasi instant. 

Flame dash est aussi un TP-like mais je le trouve très chiant avec sa portée et ses charges limitées (mais utile pour passer les traps)

----------


## Gats

> Le lightning warp a un délais mais gagne en reduce duration avec son niveau et si tu mets par dessus une gemme reduce duration (et ne prends pas de nodes increase duration sur l'arbre) il devient quasi instant. 
> 
> Flame dash est aussi un TP-like mais je le trouve très chiant avec sa portée et ses charges limitées (mais utile pour passer les traps)


Nickel, merci.  :;):

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Il "suffit" de refaire le labyrinthe pour réenchanter par dessus


Aaaaah fantastique ! Merci ! Du coup rien ne vient pourrir définitivement le matériel. <3 GGG

----

Je ne crois pas qu’il y ait un movement skill instantané (à dessein, et à raison). Flicker Strike demande une cible mais il est instantané, lui.

D’ailleurs ils ont réduit la vitesse de Whirling Blades. Pas vu si c’est en rapport à un bonus de classe Ascendancy ou pour équilibrer par rapport aux pièges. Ça pouvait tout de même être bien speed avec FA, Frenzy boulettes, Haste, etc., et du bon stun recovery entre les bonds.

On devrait vite voir des combos marrants avec les runs de labyrinthe  ::lol::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Nickel, merci.


J'ai oublié et je devais le signaler pour les joueurs de Earthquake : Rapid Decay propose aussi un reduce duration, que 15% mais ça peut servir le temps de monter la gemme reduce duration. 

Par contre même avec reduce duration j'ai du mal à voir un réel intérêt pour earthquake, bon y'a un très gros more damage donc peut être que ça monte assez haut en dégâts en fin de jeu, mais en début de jeu il ne tient pas du tout la comparaison avec Sunder non ?

----------


## Jalkar

> Par contre même avec reduce duration j'ai du mal à voir un réel intérêt pour earthquake, bon y'a un très gros more damage donc peut être que ça monte assez haut en dégâts en fin de jeu, mais en début de jeu il ne tient pas du tout la comparaison avec Sunder non ?


Je joue Sunder / Earthquake en parallèle. les deux en 4L

Sunder + Added Fire + Mele Phys + Faster Attacks
EarthQuake + Less duration + Mele Phys + Inc Aoe / Concentrated Effect

Les deux sont utiles. Sunder est monstrueux si les monstres sont bien alignés en face de toi et bien packé, earthquake si tu es suround 
Les deux font *très* mal.

Pour le moment je n'ai pas l'impression que l'un est plus utile/puissant que l'autre. Dans les deux cas on a une bonne impression de puissance à les utiliser

En monocible Earthquake semble plus intéressant que Sunder.

Au passage en levelling la masse "Geofri's Baptism" est vraiment pratique  ::): 

En tooltip Sunder est légèrement au dessus d'un Earthquake avec Inc Aoe, mais en dessous de la version Conc Effect

----------


## earnil

Pareil qu'au dessus, j'ai fais un berserker Earthquake pour commencer la league et c'est très plaisant. J'ai commencé par utilisé Sunder, mais les dégats moins intéressant en mono-cible m'ont fait préférer Earthquake rapidement. Avec une arme à 300 dps physique et un 6l (merci Cadiro) (EQ, Added Fire, Weapon Ele, Melee Phys, Less Duration et Inc AOE / Conc Effect), j'ai 30k de dps tout sec, ce qui est plutôt agréable. L'AOE avec la gemme et les nodes du templar est plus que suffisante.

----------


## doudou1408

Bonjour les canards ! 
Je me suis remis à PoE avec la sortie d'Ascendancy et j'aimerais réintégrer la guilde pour partager des moments de fun et de loot ! 
J'ai actuellement 2 persos sur Perandus SC : Eldarrock et Maliwielle. 
Je joue sur le fuseau horaire de New-York si jamais il y a des québécois / américain dans la guilde ! 
Au plaisir de jouer avec vous  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Invite envoyée.

----------


## leon9999

Bon je viens de tenter le labyrinthe en normal.

J'étais lvl 37 et je vois que la map est level 33 , je roule sur la map. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Je chope une clé d'argent

  ::love:: 

J'explore tout les recoins et 

Spoiler Alert! 


 je suis contre le premier boss[ , je me fais ouvrir en deux ^^ j'ai capté son système de totem quand il sont full life ils doivent activer leur aoe mais le boss est max pv ou bien max résist car sa descendait pas beaucoup.

Je doit recommencer depuis le début  ::'(:  , je suis passé une heure dedans et j'ai tout perdu mais que c'est bon. 

  ::love:: 

En hardcore merciless par contre je pense que tu dois prévoir plusieurs calbutes car c'est assez sadomasochistes ^^

Si je recommence demain par contre il me semble que c'est un différent non ? 

Spoiler Alert! 


(dommage pour les passages secret découvert  ::P: )



Edit : j'ai retenté une seconde fois , tout à changé déjà mdr, c'est du random et les pièges étaient monstrueux , 

Spoiler Alert! 


flèches empoisonnées avec les pics qui sortent du sol partout. Donc tu es ralentis car tu t'es pris une flèche et ensuite le "Finish him !!!" avec les pics car tu stack à cause de cette foutu flèche  ::P:

----------


## Amoilesmobs

Rhaaaa! A vous lire vous donnez envie de replonger un peu. Je vais pas trouver le temps.  :tired:  Bon loot les canards  :;):

----------


## Zerger

Très content de ma petite DeadEye avec son build FrostBlade/EK on crit. Elle se transforme en fusil à pompe à chaque attaque  ::lol:: 

Premiere fois que je ressens un sentiment de puissance dans ce foutu jeu, ca fait plaisir  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Bientot des ameliorations des perfs https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...i_help_please/

Un mec fait ses retours de tests de Liege+golem trio
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1608508

----------


## cailloux

BOn moi aussi j'ai relancé le jeu.

Niveau 53.

Templar masse à deux mains.
*Sunder* en attaque de groupe.
*heavy strike* pour le mono cible.
*Inquisitor* et consecrated ground pour ascendancy.
Regen de vie grâce au totem, aux endurance charge et au golem de pierre (dommage qu'on puisse pas lui faire faire du curse on hit...) + consecrated ground. J'avais jamais fais de perso basé sur la regen life donc je teste.
J'ai rajouté un peu de dégat de feu via le herald of fire et anger (à la base je voulais plutot monter un perso basé sur la flammability et utiliser le celestial punishment pour profiter du rebond de sunder mais j'ai abandonné l'idée.

Alors j'ai chatté sur une arme que je garde depuis le début. Sunder est en effet bien bourrin.
J'ai l'impression que je loote mieux, et mettre des uniques à vendre chez parendus c'est cool (en plus avec sunder je rase les mecs autours des coffres en 2 coups ou presque)


Par contre  je n'aime pas les petits labyrinthes, je joue pas à un HnS pour faire du slalom entre des lames mais pour butter des hordes de streums... en général je fonce comme un bourrin au milieu, pour l'instant ça marche mais avec un perso pas axé survie ça va surement piquer. En plus j'ai de gros soucis de perfs à ce moment là.
Le grand lab est plus sympa mais bon, voilà, des pièges quoi, et des allées retours pour trouver des clefs etc etc.
J'ai des espèces de lag d'affichage des cadavres de temps en temps assez bizarre.

----------


## Zerger

Je viens de trouver une Tabula Rasa pour 100 perandus, ca vaut quoi cet item?  ::P:

----------


## Jalkar

> Je viens de trouver une Tabula Rasa pour 100 perandus, ca vaut quoi cet item?


beaucou plus  ::): 

J'en ai vendu une le premier jour pour 15c, ca vaut sans doute un peu plus plus tard  ::):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ca me fait penser Styx que tu m'as pas remboursé la mienne. 15c donc.  ::trollface::

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Ca me fait penser Styx que tu m'as pas remboursé la mienne. 15c donc.


Genre ! Tu les a caché où les Perandus Coin que je t'avais filé en paiement lors du trade ?  :nawak:

----------


## Zephy

> Ca me fait penser Styx que tu m'as pas remboursé la mienne. 15c donc.


Il a osé ! :D

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Genre ! Tu les a caché où les Perandus Coin que je t'avais filé en paiement lors du trade ?


100 coins c'est pas 15c!  ::P:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> 100 coins c'est pas 15c!


Si ! Car c'est pas n'importe quels coins ! C'est des Coins² ou Canard Coins... ça a une valeur au carré donc techniquement c'est toi qui me dois des chaos ! Mais comme je suis un canard magnanime, je fermerais les yeux sur ce manque à gagner...  :Indeed:

----------


## Zephy

> Si ! Car c'est pas n'importe quels coins ! C'est des Coins² ou Canard Coins... ça a une valeur au carré donc techniquement c'est toi qui me dois des chaos ! Mais comme je suis un canard magnanime, je fermerais les yeux sur ce manque à gagner...


Au pire je te les files les chaos manquantes .

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Si ! Car c'est pas n'importe quels coins ! C'est des Coins² ou Canard Coins... ça a une valeur au carré donc techniquement c'est toi qui me dois des chaos ! Mais comme je suis un canard magnanime, je fermerais les yeux sur ce manque à gagner...


 ::o: 

Je peux dire adieu à mon soultaker alors... (25c maintenant ahah)

----------


## Zerger

Bon bon bon.... Va falloir que je m'occupe de la défense désormais  ::ninja:: 
Vous me préconisez combien en HP pour le dernier mode de diff?



(désolé pour la qualité, j'ai du merdé quelque part)

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain 2 exalt drop en deux jours, j'ai peur qu'il m'arrive un mauvais truc pour compenser  :tired:

----------


## leon9999

Sérieux les canards , quand je vois qui sur le wiki c'est marqué 45 minutes pour le labyrinthe , c'est une joke non ?


Spoiler Alert! 


Car moi j'ai déjà passé 1h30 sans voir la p2 du boss ^^

45 minutes c'est rush sans faire les clés ^^



J'ai déjà up 5 level dans le laby , level 42 voir quasi 43 et toujours pas réussi le laby , il y a toujours un piège à la con qui me tue  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

J'ai mis 9mn pour le run en cruel, que je faisais pour la première fois dans ce lvl de dif. Mais bon c'était tout droit sans clé donc bon.  ::P:

----------


## Bazerald

Personnellement premier run level 57 en normal, et même pas réussit mon golem activer les pièges pique, j'ai bien faillit y passé....

----------


## CaMarchePas

Pendant ce temps, à Vera Cruz :



Et https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...d_from_ladder/
Rank 1 Perandus HC qui a atteint le level 100 ce soir viré du ladder pour au moins compte partagé (70h+ en map non stop :° ) et peut être RMT (achat de biens virtuels avec de l'argent réel, mais pas trouvé de source qui en parle).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile..._exploit_that/ Ca recommence les bugs exploits pour crafter en boucle.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Et une autre connerie : https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile..._chaos_budget/

----------


## Flibustier

Je vous l'avez dit. Cette league, c'est du GGG tout craché (ou crashé). Il commence à y avoir des guides quotidiens pour le farm de labyrinthe... bon courage les gars.... :D 
Bon grind!

----------


## Zerger

Ouais bah Izaro en cruel, il a fini par me gaver  :tired: 

Meme avec 10 niveaux de plus....

----------


## Jalkar

> Ouais bah Izaro en cruel, il a fini par me gaver 
> 
> Meme avec 10 niveaux de plus....


Autant Izaro ne m'a pas gêné, autant son pet oO le monstre

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et une autre connerie : https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile..._chaos_budget/


c'est patché  ::P: 



> Writhing Worms no longer grant souls to players with Soul Eater.
> Fixed a bug where Writhing Worms could grant flask charges when players had Increased Flask Charges Gained.

----------


## Yshuya

> Je vous l'avez dit. Cette league, c'est du GGG tout craché (ou crashé). Il commence à y avoir des guides quotidiens pour le farm de labyrinthe... bon courage les gars.... :D 
> Bon grind!


C'est exactement le même problème chez un concurrent que je ne citerais point. Globalement, je pense que cela vient plus du type de joueur qui arpente ce genre de jeux.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon Lightning Coil, Mind Over Matter, Acrobatics, 75% res chaos.

Je suis immortel en vrai, non?  ::wub::

----------


## Zerger

Perso, j'aimerai bien. Je sais pas comment vous faites pour avoir un perso équilibré. Soit je bourres la défense et j'ai l'impression que je serais jamais assez résistant, sans compter que je fais aucun dégat. Soit je mise tout sur l'attaque et je croise les doigts pour avoir de bons reflexes et pas trop de lag

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais c'est le plus dur de faire un build équilibré, ça viendra avec l'expérience, de manière générale:
Les dps viennent des gemmes et des links, et de l'arme
La défense vient de l'équipement et de l'arbre (nodes de vie)

Genre pour grossir le trait: tu peux te permettre de prendre énormément de défense dans l'arbre et de sacrifier une pièce d'équipement (le torse) pour favorise les links (liens entre gemmes) plutôt que la défense.

Quand tu trouves un truc qui fait mal et qui te plait à jouer regarde ce que tu dois investir dedans pour les dégâts et optimise ta défense avec ce qui reste.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais pour le coup, j'ai surtout dépensé mes points dans les nodes de critical et d'attack speed  ::ninja:: 

Pour l'acte 3 merciless, faut tabler sur combien de PV et de DPS? Histoire d'avoir une idéee

----------


## Kamikaze

3000+ pv pour etre confort

2500 cest gérable aussi

en DPS je sais pas trop, 4000 je dirais

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon sinon j'ai donné des sous à GGG et j'en ai profité pour jouer 30 min à la poupée et faire une witch moins dégueu



C'était pas gagné mais c'est plutôt cool là!

----------


## Kamikaze

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer le layout? Je pige pas je suis censé échouer une fois? Je peux pas revenir en arrière après avoir battu Izaro la deuxième fois.



- - - Mise à jour - - -

EDIT:

Ok j'ai rien dit, j'avais pas pigé que le current location n'indiquait pas les chemins devant, il faut avancer pour trouver la golden key!

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Pendant ce temps, à Vera Cruz :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYiYHj1ktHw
> 
> Et https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...d_from_ladder/
> Rank 1 Perandus HC qui a atteint le level 100 ce soir viré du ladder pour au moins compte partagé (70h+ en map non stop :° ) et peut être RMT (achat de biens virtuels avec de l'argent réel, mais pas trouvé de source qui en parle).
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Et https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile..._exploit_that/ Ca recommence les bugs exploits pour crafter en boucle.


Woputin ...  :^_^:

----------


## Louck

> Pour l'acte 3 merciless, faut tabler sur combien de PV et de DPS? Histoire d'avoir une idéee


Perso, je fais simple:

Normal: 1000 EHP,  500 DPS pour les groupes de mobs, 1000 pour les gros.
Cruel: 2000 EHP, 1000 DPS les mobs, 2000 les gros.
Mercyless, avant acte 4: 4000 EHP, 2000 DPS les mobs, 4000 les gros

Dès acte 4: 8000 EHP, 4000 DPS, 8000 les gros. Et résistance magique obligatoire.

Pour l'EHP, en gros il faut prévoir une défense qui permet de réduire les dégâts reçus à 50% environ. Par exemple, pour 8000 EHP: 4000HP + 50% résistance physique/magique.

J'exagère un peu après. Mais j'ai jamais eu de gros problèmes de défenses après ca  ::): .
L'idéal ensuite, est d'avoir au moins 8.000 - 16.000 DPS.

----------


## leon9999

Yes enfin passé le laby en normal , full clean au lvl 43 . Les pièges font plus mal que le boss  ::): 
Bon par contre je reprend à l'acte 4 normal la quête princpale , sa va être du viol à 2800 de dps ^^

Bon ma wand et mes gants  m'aident bien : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Reverberation_Rod et http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Doedre%27s_Tenure

Il manquerai plus qu'une seconde tombe  ::P:

----------


## Zephy

Second perso en cours de leveling , Witch Incinerate Chaos en CI , avec un 6L Infernal Mantle tout frais   ::P:

----------


## huge

J'ai un problème de riche sur mon Marauder Juggernaut Earthquake : vous mettez quoi dans votre deuxième 5L ?

Earthquake est tellement puissant que je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de mettre un monocible, j'avais imaginé initialement de mettre un Ice Trap + supports mais ça ne colle pas trop avec le style de jeu et il faut beaucoup de Dex.

Du coup, comme je suis parti sur Unrelenting (4% inc damage par End charge) + Surgebinders (7% inc phys damage par End charge), je pars sur du Stun pour générer des End Charge : Ground Slam, Stun, Endurance Charge on Melee Stun, Vengeance (+ Fortify en 5L je pense, mais Melee Physical Damage me tente bien aussi).

Si vous avez d'autres idées...

----------


## Ifit

Bon bah perso je viens de down atziri lvl 84 (3k8 hp) pour la toute première fois en  1 seule mort (oui tenter le tank du flamebast c'est suicidaire).
Saboteur Ice trap c'est vraiment fort  avec la tabula rasa :D

----------


## Kamikaze

Fini le lab en merciless hardcoooore. Je déconseille totalement de le faire si vous êtes pas vraiment tanky.

J'ai 5400 de vie, Lightning Coil, 78% res Lightning et MOM, avec son cleave ou sa charge Izaro me fait tomber low life (aux alentours de 1000 ou moins) et vide totalement mon mana (700).

J'ai bien failli rip, c'était très très très chaud et les pièges empêchent de bouger un max obligeant à naviguer dangereusement près d'Izaro.

Je suis niveau 84 mais franchement j'aurais du attendre encore avant de le faire, pour les points que j'ai pris sur l'arbre (+15 minion damage*2) c'est pas ouf.

Sinon j'ai buté ce boss, les connaisseurs apprécieront...



Dédicace à Aza

Bonus, jungle valley DOWN, en summoner c'est l'horreur!

----------


## Kamikaze

Sympa: vous débloquez un dialogue avec Perandus si vous tuez Izaro en merciless...

----------


## Jalkar

J'ai passé le lab au lvl 66 en merciless  :Cigare: 
(berserker earthquake /sunder)

----------


## Kamikaze

Sérieux!?

T'avais quoi comme stats (life armor) et comme arme, il t'a touché au moins une fois?

----------


## azack

GG kami  :;): 
Ton build... Omg je voyais rien sur la map  ::cry:: 

Lvl 66 pour le laby en merciless??? Si tu joues en PHC c'est violent Oo

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah oui t'avais clear ses adds ou pas, moi je l'ai laissé avoir ses 3 buffs donc ça n'a rien arrangé au bazar

----------


## CmtCousteau

Salut, j'essaye de me faire un build critique sur freezing pulse et de l'ES en défense mais j'ai l'impression que mon perso est relativement pourri, je suis en act 4 normal et je prends très cher.

Donc voilà mon arbre : Passive tree

Pour le faire j'ai regardé et comparé 4-5 build sur freezing pulse et essayé de faire mon propre truc. Et mon stuff me semble aussi très nul. Donc je sais pas si vous aviez quelques conseils ?

----------


## Dirian

petite modification de ton arbre, en ajoutant 5 point pour continuer un poil: https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...HF0PXfsOwY8NU=

En gros, les nodes de degats et de critical, il faut au maximum essayer de les prendre APRES avoir pris les nodes de life necessaire a notre survie. ne t'inquiete pas trop pour les degats, ils viendrons avec le stuff et le up des gems, et tu n'en a pas forcement besoin avant d'arriver aux maps.

Arbre avec un peu plus de vie et qui t'ouvre des possibilitées crit/aoe/cold damage/elem damage/Hex: https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...OE6-7sGPAf8NU=
C'est pas opti, mais c'est un bon début

----------


## Mikh4il

> J'ai passé le lab au lvl 66 en merciless 
> (berserker earthquake /sunder)


Je l'ai fait lvl 80 en Juggernaut Earthquake, c'est passé plutot tranquille (il me mettait mi-life mais je remontais assez vite).

Aux phases précédentes, j'avais fait attention de pas lui laisser trop de truc, il avait juste quelques charges.

----------


## Jalkar

> Sérieux!?
> 
> T'avais quoi comme stats (life armor) et comme arme, il t'a touché au moins une fois?


3800pv je dois avoir 40% de réduc par l'armure + fortify 
J'avais clean un ou 2 adds 
Après j'ai pas mal de leech ce qui m'a bien aidé 
Mon Perso : https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...kar/characters

----------


## Kamikaze

Ok intéressant. Je compte re run le merciless pour avoir des enchant bien mais il me faisait un peu peur à refaire.

Si je clean les add ça devrait passer plus facile, c'est vrai que le leech doit être pas mal contre izaro, ses hits tuent pas nécessairement si tes assez bulky mais faut un moyen de remonter derriere

----------


## Jalkar

Je prenais bien le temps de recharger mes 3 flasks de vie en tuant les add pendant le combat  ::):  
Et j'ai bien flipper ma race ^^ (après je joue en softcore donc c'est pas gênant pour moi)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ok intéressant. Je compte re run le merciless pour avoir des enchant bien mais il me faisait un peu peur à refaire.
> 
> Si je clean les add ça devrait passer plus facile, c'est vrai que le leech doit être pas mal contre izaro, ses hits tuent pas nécessairement si tes assez bulky mais faut un moyen de remonter derriere


Si tu ne l'utilises pas : un temporal chain (avec de la qualité tant qu'à faire) avec un blasphémy ne serait pas du luxe même sans passifs en curse, ça reste super efficace pour avoir le temps d'esquiver !

----------


## Kamikaze

Oui totalement temporal chain doit être excellent contre lui, je suis trop short niveau mana reserv car je joue purity of lightning (et MOM) mais j'ai trop envie d'un setup blasphemy, cest très puissant.

Mon but c'est d'arriver à jouer heretic veil mais ça va me couter une fortune pour upgrader le reste de mon stuff pour garder max res (surtout avec le coil)

Mais sinon rien qu'en self cast j'aurais du l'utiliser

----------


## CmtCousteau

> petite modification de ton arbre, en ajoutant 5 point pour continuer un poil: https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...HF0PXfsOwY8NU=
> 
> En gros, les nodes de degats et de critical, il faut au maximum essayer de les prendre APRES avoir pris les nodes de life necessaire a notre survie. ne t'inquiete pas trop pour les degats, ils viendrons avec le stuff et le up des gems, et tu n'en a pas forcement besoin avant d'arriver aux maps.
> 
> Arbre avec un peu plus de vie et qui t'ouvre des possibilitées crit/aoe/cold damage/elem damage/Hex: https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...OE6-7sGPAf8NU=
> C'est pas opti, mais c'est un bon début


J'ai été chercher un peu de shield mais je me sens toujours bien en carton, j'aurais effectivement du prendre des nœuds de survie au début. Y me semble également que niveau résistance élémentaire je suis 0.

Voilà mon perso si jamais : 

https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...eau/characters

----------


## Kamikaze

Classé 1460 dans le ladder PHC! Si je prends encore quelques lvls chui dans les 1000 premiers x) mais ça devient relou de maintenir le pool de map :/

----------


## Ravine

Bon, je rentre le weekend prochain, j'espère que vous m'avez mis du matos de côté  ::):

----------


## Mikh4il

> Classé 1460 dans le ladder PHC! Si je prends encore quelques lvls chui dans les 1000 premiers x) mais ça devient relou de maintenir le pool de map :/


Je suis dans les 3500  ::'(: 

De toute façon, on est au stade où faut trade pour des hauts tiers. J'ai un tout petit pool de 8/9 mais c'est tendu du slip.

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai chatté une T 10 (necropolis) et une T 11 (springs) aujourd'hui mais malgré avoir roll des mods dessus et tout j'ai rien eu en cleanant les maps à fond...

Je trouve la difficulté des tiers vraiment bizarre aussi, genre Springs est bien plus facile que la plupart des maps de tier inférieur à niveau égal y'a pas vraiment de progression dans la difficulté, d'habitude je reroll plus tôt que de m'acharner sur l'xp à haut niveau mais la je vais tenter un 90 pour voir

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais sinon je pige pas les boss sont pas censés avoir un meilleur drop de map, notamment pour le tier directement supérieur?

Ça a vraiment pas l'air d'être le cas, je n'ai skip absolument aucun boss sur toutes mes maps (et je pense approcher la centaine de run voire plus) et le cas le plus fréquent c'est que le boss ne drop pas de map. J'ai même roll pas mal de twinned exprès (dont une jungle valley et un village ruin, RIP AZA, je les gère tellement maintenant) surtout sur des maps ou c'est cadeau genre Underground River ou le boss est une blague particulièrement en ranged, y'a vraiment pas beaucoup de map drop par les boss, quel intérêt de les faire on se demande.

----------


## cailloux

> J'ai été chercher un peu de shield mais je me sens toujours bien en carton, j'aurais effectivement du prendre des nœuds de survie au début. Y me semble également que niveau résistance élémentaire je suis 0.
> 
> Voilà mon perso si jamais : 
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...eau/characters


SI tu galères un peu niveau survie n'hésite pas à créer un hideout, à y inviter à tour de rôle tout les masters pour leur faire poser leurs forges spécifique et applique les bonus de survie dessus, ça coûte pas cher de rajouter du 15% de résistance par exemple.


Mon premier perso à avoir atteint le niveau 70 (Même pas en HC en plus  ::ninja:: ) Mais ça me saoule là je rerol !

J'ai eu une idée de build, probablement foireux (comme d'hab) : faire du gros stun à l'arc et, le temps qu'ils se déstunent leur appliquer du DoT. Puncture c'était marrant mais si ils bougent pas l'effet est bof, du coup plutôt poison via la support gem ou fire arrow ou explosive arrow, j'ai pas encore décidé.

----------


## Mikh4il

> Ouais sinon je pige pas les boss sont pas censés avoir un meilleur drop de map, notamment pour le tier directement supérieur?
> 
> Ça a vraiment pas l'air d'être le cas, je n'ai skip absolument aucun boss sur toutes mes maps (et je pense approcher la centaine de run voire plus) et le cas le plus fréquent c'est que le boss ne drop pas de map. J'ai même roll pas mal de twinned exprès (dont une jungle valley et un village ruin, RIP AZA, je les gère tellement maintenant) surtout sur des maps ou c'est cadeau genre Underground River ou le boss est une blague particulièrement en ranged, y'a vraiment pas beaucoup de map drop par les boss, quel intérêt de les faire on se demande.


De ce que je sais le boss peut *potentiellement* looter jusqu'à N+2

Après comme ça reste aléatoire c'est dur, surtout que c'est à partir de ces tiers où les devs se sont assurés que les drops de maps sont moins fréquents.

----------


## cailloux

Mummm quand on knockback un monstre qui saigne, c'est considéré comme du mouvement ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Je pense que non (quasi sur), si tu veux forcer les mobs à bouger tu as "chance to flee" qui pourrait t'intéresser

----------


## cailloux

> Je pense que non (quasi sur), si tu veux forcer les mobs à bouger tu as "chance to flee" qui pourrait t'intéresser


Bah j'étais plutôt sur du stun, donc ça marchera pas, je vais faire au poison.

----------


## Zephy

> Bon, je rentre le weekend prochain, j'espère que vous m'avez mis du matos de côté


On t'a mis tout un onglet de Pillar  ::P:

----------


## Mad-T

> SI tu galères un peu niveau survie n'hésite pas à créer un hideout, à y inviter à tour de rôle tout les masters pour leur faire poser leurs forges spécifique et applique les bonus de survie dessus, ça coûte pas cher de rajouter du 15% de résistance par exemple.
> 
> ....


Pas besoin de les inviter : tu tapes /claim_crafting_benches et tu les récupères directement (tous ceux auxquels tu as accès, je crois qu'il suffit de leur avoir parlé, mais ptet qu'il faut qu'ils soient niveau 2)

Et +1 : le craft master avec des augmentations / transmut aide pas mal quand tu n'as pas de bon loots :D

PS : pour ma part, je trouve que la ligue déchire (enfin le sentiment d'avoir un peu de reward en mode casual... pas besoin de farmer 400h pour avoir deux uniques sympas, plein de legacy qui avaient disparus et qui reviennent, etc...)

----------


## Zerger

Après moulte tentatives de persos CaC, je me suis essayé à de la magie élémentaire...

... C'est carrément le jour et la nuit  ::O:  Je me suis baladé en normal avec du matos récupéré dans les actes 1 et 2, j'avais un meilleur DPS et une meilleure défense sans faire le moindre effort.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouaip les caster sont moins dépendants du stuff surtout pendant le levelling

----------


## Zerger

Bon, c'est pas optimal car les projectiles ne se stackent pas ( a mon grand regret) mais ca fait de jolies couleurs  ::ninja::

----------


## CmtCousteau

> Pas besoin de les inviter : tu tapes /claim_crafting_benches et tu les récupères directement (tous ceux auxquels tu as accès, je crois qu'il suffit de leur avoir parlé, mais ptet qu'il faut qu'ils soient niveau 2)
> 
> Et +1 : le craft master avec des augmentations / transmut aide pas mal quand tu n'as pas de bon loots :D
> 
> PS : pour ma part, je trouve que la ligue déchire (enfin le sentiment d'avoir un peu de reward en mode casual... pas besoin de farmer 400h pour avoir deux uniques sympas, plein de legacy qui avaient disparus et qui reviennent, etc...)


Merci pour vos réponses, je savais même pas que ce truc existait... Et du coup jai looter un torse qui me montait beaucoup mon shield + resist, je sens directement la différence.

Sinon un autre truc que je comprends pas, si je relie curse on hit + une curse + herald of ice la curse ne semble pas s'appliquer quand je lance un sors c'est normal ? Y me semblait avoir vu des gens qui faisaient ça.


EDIT : on peut inviter quelqu'un dans ça partie pour qu'il puisse accéder l'offre de cadiro ? Et genre vendre l'accès ?

----------


## earnil

Avec ce setup de curse on hit, la curse va s'appliquer sur l’explosion de glace produite par herald of ice quand tu tues un mob frost, pas sur les dégats supplémentaire de l'herald.

----------


## Ravine

Et oui, le knockback est considéré comme mouvement

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Knockback

----------


## Kamikaze

Han énorme  ::o:  Pourtant j'avais essayé avec Heavy Strike à l'époque (y'a un bail) qui a du knockback par défaut et ça augmentait pas trop mes dps (pas visible en tout cas) sur les ennemis touchés avec puncture

----------


## Kamikaze

Level 90 enfin! Rang 1247 sur le ladder Hardcore!

----------


## Ravine

Bon j'ai un build lightning wrap en preparation. (Oui, wrap, comme warp+trap). Ca peut etre tres bien. Je vais commencer par ce perso.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

@ Kamikaze : GG !  :;): 

@ Ravine : J'ai hâte de voir ça ! Je sens le build assez wtf.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Pour fêter ça j'ai testé la skin Steam-Powered Armor, ça rend pas mal!

----------


## Drup

@Kamikaze HAIL HYDRA

----------


## Kamikaze

Atziri Hardcore Down! En 5 minutes!

Au tour d'Uber et du Hall of Grandmaster, les maps tier 14 sont easy! Pas fait de T15 encore.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

GG, mais franchement, le hall, attends la fin de league. Sauf si t'as des boules d'acier avec un perso immortel.  ::P:

----------


## Mad-T

Ultra GG Kami ! Bravo pour atziri et pour le 90 HC !

----------


## Kamikaze

> GG, mais franchement, le hall, attends la fin de league. Sauf si t'as des boules d'acier avec un perso immortel.


Je suis en train de le faire... Jamais fait un truc aussi intense de ma vie dans un jeu vidéo, je suis toujours en vie mais je pense que je vais arrêter pour aujourd'hui, je ferai un post détaillé plus tard.

Teaser...

----------


## Kamikaze

Rapport détaillé du Hall of Grandmaster parce que j'ai rarement fait un truc aussi fun et nerveux, surtout pour un ARPG:

Je ne l'ai pas fini, je ne suis pas mort. Il m'a fallu 1 heure pour nettoyer la première aile (Hall of Heroes) et un peu moins d'une heure pour faire la seconde de mon run (Hall of Eternal). J'ai arrêté le run car ça aurait été trop de tout finir, je pense être capable de full clean la map mais ça me prendrait beaucoup de temps et c'est très intense (si je joue sérieusement, i.e. en restant en Hardcore).

*1)* Je présente brièvement pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas: 

C'est une map classée Tier 5 (mais en réalité extrêmement difficile) ou vous affrontez des personnages de joueurs réels qui ont soutenu le jeu.

Vous rentrez dans la map et il n'y a aucun ennemi, la map est composée de salles dans lesquelles vous rentrez. Chaque salle est un long hall rectiligne divisée en plusieurs parties identiques. Chaque partie est constituée de 5 Exiles (et de leur invocations éventuelles pour les summoners).

Chaque groupe est protégé par champ de force que vous levez en vous en approchant, déclenchant ainsi le combat.

Le loot n'est pas spécialement intéressant (vis à vis de la difficulté) même si avec de la chance vous pouvez avoir des trucs sympas. Vous rencontrerez par exemple des persos level 90+ équipés du stuff qui va avec.

*2)* Les combats:

L'intelligence artificielle est étonnamment bonne, je m'attendais à des bugs ou à ce que certains builds ne fonctionnent pas. Tous les builds même ceux un peu complexe à jouer fonctionnent très bien.

Danger n°1: Les trappers crit. Les pièges posés aux sols deviennent invisibles après un certain temps, je suis tombé sur un trapper crit et j'ai vu un de mes clones que je venais de poser mourir instantanément. Je me suis chié dessus en voyant ça car mes clones sont très solides, plus que moi. J'ai réussi à tuer le trapper très vite à distance (surement un build softcore ou un perso underlevel) mais j'ai du ruser pour ne pas manger les traps restant aux sols qui pouvaient m'insta one shot. Je ne me souvenais plus trop s'il y avait une durée limite sur les traps surtout si le perso qui les a lancé est mort. Les traps subsistent bien après la mort mais j'ai utilisé mes clones en avançant petit à petit pour les déclencher et me créer un chemin.

Tous les builds que vous croiserez sont susceptibles de vous tuer très très vite, voire de vous OS tout simplement.

J'ai progressé en jouant et j'ai appris plein de chose, plus ou moins évidentes:

*a)* C'est évident mais n'affrontez les Exiles que 1 par 1. Impossible de survivre contre 2 Exiles à la fois, il vous faut impérativement une mécanique de taunt (taunt totem, zombie ou autre) pour pull les Exiles 1 par 1.
*b)* Il est crucial de savoir ce que vous avez en face. Les builds de corps à corps sont assez simples à comprendre mais aussi les plus violents dans le sens ou ils ne vous laisseront pas le temps de les observer, par opposition au builds ranged qui se mettent à distance parfaite et évitent le corps à corps. Est ce que mon adversaire à de la regen? Quelle curse utilise mon adversaire? Quels moyens de déplacement a-t-il? Quels skills il a?
*c)* Les adversaires n'ont pas l'air d'avoir accès à leur potions, pas sûr, j'explique pourquoi au point suivant.
*d)* Etant donnée l'âge de création de la map j'étais sûr de ne voir que de vieux builds. Or j'ai vu un mec utiliser Fortify, qui n'est paru qu'avec Awakening, après la création du Hall. Et son build fonctionnait correctement, de plus quand je l'ai tué j'ai vu le fortify resté sous le personnage donc soit c'est le buff qui reste après la mort du perso soit c'était un champion avec "Always Fortify". Certains builds sont basés sur les flasks donc ils se pourraient que les Exiles en utilisent.
*e)* Les builds avec un temps de setup (poser ses pièges, invoquer ses SRS) sont avantagés au début du combat car le champ de force vous permet de poser des pièges près des masters. Donc je pense qu'un très bon build pour clear la map est Ice Trap, pour essayer de tous les tuer en un coup, mais ça semble difficile car beaucoup d'Exiles ont des mécaniques qui détruisent les pièges ou d'autres moyens de s'en protéger, comme les summoners avec les Evangelists. Mon build a un setup que j'ai pu utiliser pour poser des pièges et créer mes clones, 2, ce qui me permettait souvent de tuer 1 ou 2 exiles dès le début, parfois aucun cependant...
*f)* Vous avez le droit à un nombre limité de portails comme dans une map normale. Cependant il n'y aucune mécanique pour restaurer vos potions, vous en récupérer un peu en tuant des masters mais ça monte très lentement. Les kills comptent pour vos vaal skills mais même en cleanant 2 ailes j'avais toujours pas de quoi en activer certains (vaal summon skeleton).
*g)* Les ennemis vous ciblent très bien, il ne misclick pas. Même en bougeant très vite ils vous viseront bien mais sont cependant limité par la vitesse de leur projectile, il est parfois (rarement) viable d'esquiver des projectiles en bougeant continuellement.

De manière générale le combat est juste, rien de particulièrement abusé, vous êtes aussi dangereux pour vos ennemis qu'ils le sont pour vous.

*Parlons des builds que j'ai rencontré*:

Plusieurs builds de Corps à Corps classique avec une mécanique de mouvement (flicker strike ou autre), ces builds sont effrayants car ils ont un dps de monstre et se retrouvent rapidement près de vous. Certains jouent des curses les rendant encore plus angoissant. Ils sont néanmoins "faciles" à gérer si vous jouez du crowd contrôle comme Bear Trap ou Temportal Chain avec une bonne movement speed. Ils peuvent bloquer et certains builds sont max Block.

*Boss 1* Dans ces parties je parlerai des builds qui m'ont marqué:
Un joueur de corps à corps avec Cyclone. Il avait du leech donc impossible de le tuer avec mes clones (il se régénérait en les tuant). Impossible de profiter de ma supériorité en terme de placement/fourberies en tout genre face à l'IA et obligé de jouer comme dans un "vrai" match de pvp. J'ai donc du m'approcher de lui (l'horreur) pour pouvoir lui mettre une curse et permettre à mon DPS de le kill. C'était très fun, j'étais complètement hors de ma zone de confort et une simple IA m'a forcé à réfléchir pour la tuer, jamais bon signe. On en avait parlé avant avec *CMP*, il avait prédit le coup (Cyclone Leech dur pour moi)!

*Boss 2* Kinetic Blast. Une AOE qui fait TOUT l'écran, un adversaire qui reste constamment Off Screen. Impossible de le voir mais approchez vous un peu et l'enfer se déverse sur vous. Deux cas de figure, soit il n'a pas de regen et vous pouvez le tuer à petit feu en prenant votre temps, soit il a de la regen mais uniquement sous forme d'ES et vous devez le tuer à petit feu mais avec une fréquence suffisante pour que l'ES ne se régénère pas, soit il a life regen et c'est la merde.

Je suis tombé sur un Kinetic Blast avec un énorme life pool et une bonne regen. Pour le tuer j'ai du être ingénieux, je suis rentré dans sa zone de tir à plusieurs reprises pour en ressortir immédiatement afin de le forcer à bouger. Tout cela afin de réussir à le faire marcher sur un de mes pièges, une fois le piège déclenché j'ai du aller très vite: Lui lancer une Curse, Tirer 2 clones, remettre des pièges sous lui. Tout ça pendant la seconde qu'il lui faut pour OS le clone qui vient d'apparaitre du piège.

*Boss 3* Tornado Shot. Très similaire à Kinetic Blast, obligé de prendre des coups pour le tuer, il cast enfeeble et fait pleuvoir des milliers de projectiles sur vous. Avec parfois l'utilisation d'un skill monocible comme puncture. La lutte a bien duré 10 min pour que trouve un moyen de le tuer.

*Boss 4* Wall Ice + Projectile ou Wall Ice + CàC. J'ai été impressionné par la fourberie de l'IA, plusieurs Exile invoque un Mur de Glace uniquement pour s'en servir afin de faire exploser leur projectiles dedans, c'est extrêmement puissant et vicieux, le mur les protège des attaques à distance, très complique à tuer.
Le pire étant un build Hybride capable d'aller au CàC qui faisait apparaître le mur DIRECTEMENT sur mon personnage afin de bloquer ses mouvement et de le tuer.

*Boss 5* Spark. Spark est terrorisant. L'adversaire peut remplir l'écran de projectiles tout en restant à une distance d'un écran et demi de vous. Les Sparks font mals mais 1 Spark ne pouvait pas me one shot. Pour réussir à le tuer j'ai fait un truc assez dingue qui aurait pu me couter mon personnage: J'ai tout misé sur l'aspect aléatoire de Spark. Je me suis caché derrière un pilier et j'ai prié pour que la trajectoire des Sparks soit pas dégueu afin de pouvoir m'approcher de lui et le tuer. Il a une regen de vie énorme donc se fut un calvaire.

*Le meilleur d'entre eux* Ce qui tue dans Path of Exile c'est l'inconnu. Un boss que vous ne connaissez pas, un roll de map dangereux qui vous parait OK, etc.
Je suis donc tombé sur un build monstrueux à affronter: une witch Dual Curse (Temporal Curse et une autre que je n'ai pas eu le temps de voir dans le feu de l'action), Freezing Pulse, Flicker Strike, Wall Ice, Lightning Warp. La witch se téléporte près de vous, vous dual curse, se protège avec Wall Ice (peut être en setup CWDT d'ailleurs) et vous Freeze avec Freezing Pulse pour le kill. Heureusement et par le plus grand des hasard il se trouve que je run 2 Flasks avec le mod remove Freezing donc j'ai pu m'en sortir, mais j'ai vu la mort dans les yeux, j'ai du tomber à 400 hp.

Je vais m'arrêter là pour ce post, y'aurait encore beaucoup à dire mais je ne vais pas faire un mur de texte plus long.

*En résumé* Franchement si vous êtes en SoftCore, faites vous plaisir et essayez de battre la map. Je pense que certains builds peuvent la faire relativement facilement, je sais pas ce qu'un build hyper, hyper tanky avec tous les nouveaux uniques/nouvelles classes etc. pourrait faire. Je suis plutot bulky mais pas un tank non plus avec mon build. 

Et pour finir, PUTAIN DE PERANDUS QUI POPPE AVEC LES EXILES, comme si la map n'était pas assez dure...

Quelques screens:



Qu'est que tu fous là Cadiro?



Le coffre aux trésors:



Putain de Perandus Chest...

----------


## Kamikaze

Un développeur à répondu à mes questions concernant l'IA sur reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...n_the_hall_of/

----------


## cailloux

JE rêve ou "iron grip" s'additionne quand on prends la keystone et la support gem ? Je suis étonné mais ça à l'air d'être le cas.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ahah sympa l'excursion. T'as croisé des càc avec le bouclier qui rend de la vie/es quand il bloque ?  ::P: 

J'aime bien aussi les réponses sur le reddit... On y apprend des choses marantes :



> [–]Trickstab 8 points il y a 11 heures 
> 
> I don't know if anyone else has had this happen but when I play the map on a low life build with a shavs I'm getting 1 shot with full es. Only has happened in 2. 2 to me.
> 
> [–]SwoloBaggins 49 points il y a 11 heures 
> 
> Some of the Grandmaster have Culling Strike.
> 
> [–]Reptile449Necromancer 8 points il y a 8 heures 
> ...


Donc si tu croises un build low life chez les grandmasters, suffit de foutre une gemme culling et hop, insta killed ! xD

----------


## Jalkar

> Ahah sympa l'excursion. T'as croisé des càc avec le bouclier qui rend de la vie/es quand il bloque ? 
> 
> J'aime bien aussi les réponses sur le reddit... On y apprend des choses marantes :
> 
> 
> Donc si tu croises un build low life chez les grandmasters, suffit de foutre une gemme culling et hop, insta killed ! xD


C'est aussi intéressant de se crafter la gemmes de réduction de chance de Block des ennemis. Ça permet de toucher "un peu" ceux qui sont en fullblock

----------


## Kamikaze

> Ahah sympa l'excursion. T'as croisé des càc avec le bouclier qui rend de la vie/es quand il bloque ? 
> 
> J'aime bien aussi les réponses sur le reddit... On y apprend des choses marantes :
> 
> 
> Donc si tu croises un build low life chez les grandmasters, suffit de foutre une gemme culling et hop, insta killed ! xD


Oui haha, le "savage" m'a trop fait rire.

J'imagine un mec CI qui y va avec la même peur au ventre que moi et qui se fait insta killed en HC, il doit pas être content!

Je n'ai pas croisé trop de block build, dur de voir s'ils régénèrent car j'essaye de tuer offscreen autant que possible et je pose un DOT.

----------


## Yamayo

Bravo!
Bravo pour le report, hyper intéressant, bravo pour le thread sur reddit et bravo pour la survie
3X Bravo donc

----------


## Jalkar

C'est quoi ton build en fait kamikaz ? 

Poison arrow /mirror arrow en trap?

----------


## cailloux

> JE rêve ou "iron grip" s'additionne quand on prends la keystone et la support gem ? Je suis étonné mais ça à l'air d'être le cas.


Oui ? Non ?

----------


## Kamikaze

> C'est quoi ton build en fait kamikaz ? 
> 
> Poison arrow /mirror arrow en trap?


Yes, jai 2 5-Links, un pour self-cast blink/mirror et un avec le trap, j'utilise minion damage et poison

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Oui ? Non ?


Tu peux t'en assurer en regardant le tooltip de ton arme, jamais essayé cette gem.

Pour vérifier tu prends le passive dans l'arbre, tu regardes ton tooltip sans la gemme, tu rajoutes la gemmes tu regardes si le tooltip dps augment, si oui c'est que ça s'additionne

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah bah y'a la réponse sur le wiki:

http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Iro...support_gem%29

ça marche pas

----------


## Haelnak

Petite question, la boutique propose une extension d'inventaire et la possibilité de dézoomer un peu plus, ou il est normal d'avoir un inventaire ne pouvant contenir que "5 items" et de ne voir que dans un rayon de 3 mètres autour du joueur ?
Par rapport aux autres HnS c'est vraiment perturbant en l'état. Par contre j'ai peut-être raté une option pour le zoom.

----------


## Mad-T

> Donc si tu croises un build low life chez les grandmasters, suffit de foutre une gemme culling et hop, insta killed ! xD


Non, sauf si le mec était 'CON' est est passé sous les 10% de life. Low life, c'est < à 30%.




> Oui haha, le "savage" m'a trop fait rire.
> 
> J'imagine un mec CI qui y va avec la même peur au ventre que moi et qui se fait insta killed en HC, il doit pas être content!


Non plus, CI = 1 de life = 100% de life = toujours full life, ou mort.

----------


## Leybi

> Petite question, la boutique propose une extension d'inventaire et la possibilité de dézoomer un peu plus, ou il est normal d'avoir un inventaire ne pouvant contenir que "5 items" et de ne voir que dans un rayon de 3 mètres autour du joueur ?
> Par rapport aux autres HnS c'est vraiment perturbant en l'état. Par contre j'ai peut-être raté une option pour le zoom.


Non, ici c'est un jeu hardcore monsieur  ::ninja:: .

C'est deux points souvent critiqués. L'inventaire avec une bonne connaissance des items ça se gère pas trop mal (je conseille fortement d'utiliser un loot filter comme NeverSink pour éviter de ramasser ou même voir ce qui n'a pas d'intérêt). Pour le zoom faut s'y faire.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Non, sauf si le mec était 'CON' est est passé sous les 10% de life. Low life, c'est < à 30%.
> 
> 
> 
> Non plus, CI = 1 de life = 100% de life = toujours full life, ou mort.


Ouais je voulais dire low life fais pas le dingue  :tired:

----------


## Ifit

J'ai eu une lightning coil via cadiro pour 4200 coins, c'est un good price ou non ? Bon j'ai eu le 6S en  10 jeweller et mon 1er 6L  avec 20 fusings.

----------


## Yshuya

ça le fait clairement !

----------


## Ifit

J'ai l impression qu ils augementent les prix de cadiro a chaque patch. il y a quelque jours memech est tombé sur la lightning coil pour 900 coin...

----------


## cailloux

> Tu peux t'en assurer en regardant le tooltip de ton arme, jamais essayé cette gem.
> 
> Pour vérifier tu prends le passive dans l'arbre, tu regardes ton tooltip sans la gemme, tu rajoutes la gemmes tu regardes si le tooltip dps augment, si oui c'est que ça s'additionne


Bah j'avais essayé et ça avait l'air de fonctionner... :tired:  Bon c'est pas bien grave

----------


## Ravine

@Styx: je m'inspire d'un build LW/Mine/Tremor.
Pele mele

Uniques:
- Bronn's Lithe
- Sunblast
- Singularity ou Divinarius
- Atziri's Step
- Empire's Grasp (optionnel)

Lightning Warp+Trap+ClusterTrap+LessDuration+TrapDamage+IncA  oE
(Chest)

OrbOfStorms+IncAoE+CurseOnHit+Curse
(Gloves)

Le truc c'est de le jouer Trickster+Acrobatics+MoM. En trickster, les movement skills ne coutent rien. Hop, free traps.

Faut rendre a cesar... L'interaction a ete trouvee et testee par le mec qui a fait le build en mine/totem

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.timtips.com/buildbrowser/#/list

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.timtips.com/buildbrowser/#/list

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai run Poorjoy's Asylum aujourd'hui, c'est plutôt intense, la map fait peur. Je me demande si un melee peut la run, il lui faut un dps énorme je pense.

Le bonus d'xp est vraiment pas mal, niveau 91 j'ai pris genre 2 rectangles en la cleanant en entier.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Oui un cac peut le faire, faut juste une bonne armor, avec un bon pool de vie, et du dps.

----------


## Zerger

Enfin réussi à tuer cet enfoiré d'Izaro en cruel. Maintenant que mon build Ouragan electrique est pret, ca va chier  ::lol::

----------


## Yshuya

Bon, je serais preneur de petit conseil.

J'aimerais savoir quoi changer et qu'est ce que j'ai de mauvais. Je bloque complètement sur le T7.

On va me dire de faire du 5L mais je pense que ce n'est pas une bonne idée avec cet arc et armure.
Je suis preneur des critiques ! Et les flasks me rendent fou.




L'arbre


Je comprends pas trop l'intérêt de la Lightning Coil. Au niveau du crit, je n'ai aucune idée des valeurs à obtenir, je ne sais pas si je ne suis pas trop haut trop bas. Et pour finir le pire, c'est la survie, est ce que c'est lié au Chaos, j'ai du mal à le voir. 

Enfin en conclusion c'est le bronx !

----------


## Mikh4il

Rip lvl 88  ::'(: 

Manque d'attention, flame bearers, tristesse

----------


## Kamikaze

:Emo:  Condoléances

J'ai rip mon Saboteur niveau 50 hier, j'étais avec 1000 hp en cruel dans Lunaris. Me suis fait fumé juste avant le combat contre Piety, à trop vouloir powerlevel on se fait écraser

----------


## Mikh4il

En plus c'était juste une map t9 à la con. 

J'avais vraiment comme objectif d'atteindre le 90 pour la première fois en HC.

----------


## Wannamama

> Bon, je serais preneur de petit conseil.
> 
> J'aimerais savoir quoi changer et qu'est ce que j'ai de mauvais. Je bloque complètement sur le T7.


Je suppose que tu joues TS ou LA. Tu as combien de PV / DPS par curiosité?




> On va me dire de faire du 5L mais je pense que ce n'est pas une bonne idée avec cet arc et armure.


Malheureusement il va falloir y passer car une support de plus peut  faire une grande différence. Tu peux trouver un chest 5L pour une bouché de pain surtout en ce moment.




> Et les flasks me rendent fou.


Càd? C'est un élément du gameplay à ne surtout pas négliger.




> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/387...a4eae10aad.jpg


En gros : 

Rings : Max life, resistances, WED
Amulet : flat phys, crit chance et multi, le reste c'est du bonus
Belt : Rustic Sash ou Doryani's Invitation (mais y'a pas de vie)
Gloves : Je n'ai jamais été fan des Maligaro's, je préfère des rares (max life, res et AS) avec un Rat's Nest
Boots : plusieurs options : rares, Darkray ou Atziri's Steps
Quiver : Crit multi, crit chance, AS/ WED, Life

Essaye d'avoir le maximum d'évasion sur toutes tes pièces d'armure.




> L'arbre


Pas grand chose à dire, c'est très standard. Par contre, tu prend les 3 Frenzy Charge mais pas Avatar of the Slaughter. Je trouve cela bien plus consistant que Onslaught et tu peux être cap dodge avec Quartz Infusion et les Darkray.




> Je comprends pas trop l'intérêt de la Lightning Coil.


Ce qui fait le plus mal dans jeu ce sont les dommages physiques. Il est très difficile d'avoir une réduction similaire aux résistance élémentaire avec l'armure (encore plus dans le cas d'un perso basé sur l'évasion). La LC permet de contourner cette limite et d'atténuer les dommage physique.

J'ai probablement oublier des trucs donc si tu as d'autres questions n'hésite pas.

----------


## Yshuya

> Je suppose que tu joues TS ou LA. Tu as combien de PV / DPS par curiosité?
> 
> 
> 
> Malheureusement il va falloir y passer car une support de plus peut  faire une grande différence. Tu peux trouver un chest 5L pour une bouché de pain surtout en ce moment.


Oui je vais investir mais en faite la sous question, c'était qu'est ce que je change. 
Je joue Split Arrow & Blast Of Rain. 






> Càd? C'est un élément du gameplay à ne surtout pas négliger.


Je n'arrive pas à voir ce que je dois aller chercher comme préfixe et suffixe dessus, je suis complètement aveugle sur le choix des résistances ou autre. 




> En gros : 
> 
> Rings : Max life, resistances, WED
> Amulet : flat phys, crit chance et multi, le reste c'est du bonus
> Belt : Rustic Sash ou Doryani's Invitation (mais y'a pas de vie)
> Gloves : Je n'ai jamais été fan des Maligaro's, je préfère des rares (max life, res et AS) avec un Rat's Nest
> Boots : plusieurs options : rares, Darkray ou Atziri's Steps
> Quiver : Crit multi, crit chance, AS/ WED, Life
> 
> Essaye d'avoir le maximum d'évasion sur toutes tes pièces d'armure.


Cela, je pense l'avoir bien compris. Je demandais plus quoi changer sur mon stuff.




> Pas grand chose à dire, c'est très standard. Par contre, tu prend les 3 Frenzy Charge mais pas Avatar of the Slaughter. Je trouve cela bien plus consistant que Onslaught et tu peux être cap dodge avec Quartz Infusion et les Darkray.


Ah, je voulais prendre Avatar of Chase, je suis un build prédéfini. Je m'étais posé cet question là. C'est quoi les Darkray





> Ce qui fait le plus mal dans jeu ce sont les dommages physiques. Il est très difficile d'avoir une réduction similaire aux résistance élémentaire avec l'armure (encore plus dans le cas d'un perso basé sur l'évasion). La LC permet de contourner cette limite et d'atténuer les dommage physique.
> 
> J'ai probablement oublier des trucs donc si tu as d'autres questions n'hésite pas.


Ok, je comprends bien maintenant.

----------


## Wannamama

> Oui je vais investir mais en faite la sous question, c'était qu'est ce que je change. 
> Je joue Split Arrow & Blast Of Rain.


Augmenter ton DPS en ajoutant un multiplicateur (Added Fire Damage, Crit Multi, Phys to Lightning...) ou ta survie (Life Leech, Life on Hit...).




> Je n'arrive pas à voir ce que je dois aller chercher comme préfixe et suffixe dessus, je suis complètement aveugle sur le choix des résistances ou autre.


Prefixes : Seething (pour l'instant life), Perpetual, Chemist's, Surgeon's (je trouve les précédents meilleurs depuis le nerf)
Suffixes : anti bleeding / freeze, immune to curses...

En plus de l'indispensable Quicksilver of Adrenaline une Quartz / Jade / Basalt of Reflexes sera surement utile pour ton build.




> Je demandais plus quoi changer sur mon stuff.


Les accessoires en priorités je pense (Rings, Amulet, belt et Quiver). Tu peux gagner énormément en DPS et survie.




> Ah, je voulais prendre Avatar of Chase, je suis un build prédéfini. Je m'étais posé cet question là. C'est quoi les Darkray


Ok ok, je ne pense pas que ce soit le meilleur passif de la Raider mais pourquoi pas.

http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Darkray_Vectors

----------


## Yshuya

Ok, je vais essayé d'appliquer tout ça.

Est ce que ça vaut la peine de 5L mon body et mon arc ?  J'ai l'impression qu'ils sont plutôt bon. D'ailleurs quand je cherche mieux ça part vite en Exalt.

J'ai 3900 de vie et je suis à 5K dps sur le toollip.

----------


## earnil

A ta place je changerais l'armure. Pour vraiment pas cher, tu peux avoir une Queen of the Forest  ou une Hyrri's Ire dans un genre un peu différent mais qui t'ajouterons toutes les deux pas mal de survivabilité. 

Au niveau de l'arbre tu pourrais prendre Vaal Pact, Phase Acrobatics, Arrow Dancing ou Vitality Void pour aussi augmenter ta survie.

----------


## Mikh4il

> Bon, je serais preneur de petit conseil.
> 
> J'aimerais savoir quoi changer et qu'est ce que j'ai de mauvais. Je bloque complètement sur le T7.
> 
> On va me dire de faire du 5L mais je pense que ce n'est pas une bonne idée avec cet arc et armure.
> Je suis preneur des critiques ! Et les flasks me rendent fou.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/387...a4eae10aad.jpg
> 
> ...


Je jouais le même build la dernière ligue en softcore.

Je vois pas ton arc (filtre du boulot). En unique pas mal (et pas trop cher je crois) le lioneye's est pas mal.

Sinon en 5L je conseille vraiment Tornado Shot + GMP + PPAD + PTL + WED, ça te fait le multi et le solo target en un skill, tranquille.

----------


## Leybi

Perso je joue un build très similaire (Tornado Shot / Blast Rain) et j'avais aucun soucis de dps malgré mes deux 4-links. J'ai pu mapper jusqu'en T11 et level 90 tranquille, et après seulement j'ai chatté sur mon 6-link. Je suis persuadé que le souci est autre part  ::P: 

J'étais à 10k -> 15k (début maps puis lv88+) avec auras mais sans frenzy, et 15-20k avec les charges de frenzy. Bon, à la différence que j'avais un arc 270 pdps (le tien est à 244 pdps). Mais si il n'y avait que ça tu serais pas aussi bas en dps.

Quels sont tes links ? Tes auras ? Mes 4-link c'était Tornado Shot - Greater Multiple Projectile - Physical Projectile Attack Damage - Faster Attacks et Blast Rain - Physical Projectile Attack Damage - Added Fire Damage - Concentrated Effect. Pour les auras je suis toujours sous Herald of Ash + Hatred. Et pour générer les charges de frenzy, Blood Magic - Increased Duration. Note qu'il est possible d'utiliser le skill Frenzy aussi à la place (en lui mettant même Curse On Hit - Assassin's Mark).
Le plus important dans ce setup c'est les gemmes Physical Projectile Attack Damage, ça booste énormément les dégats vu tous les +% physical dmg qu'on prend dans l'arbre. Les auras augmentent très fort les dégats aussi.

Pour le stuff, je te recommande une Queen of the Forest comme earnil. En plus, j'en ai une en rab que je mets tout de suite dans le stash de guilde !  :;):  Une autre bonne upgrade serait le Rat's Nest, mais ça c'est cher. Je te conseille aussi de changer la Belt pour un truc avec des HPs et des résists, le +20% physical dmg est pas vraiment obligatoire et avec Rat's Nest + Maligaro faut que tout le reste du stuff suive niveau HP/Résist. Dans le genre de truc qu'on oublie souvent, j'ai acheté une jewel bleue pour quasi rien (1 chaos) avec deux rolls dps parfaits, ça me booste de 1400dps cadeau  ::P: .

Check mon stuff pour avoir des idées d'upgrade (le perso c'est HeraldOfMelandru).

----------


## Yshuya

Tiens en passant, t'as un point inutile en dext en dessous de coordination.

Avec aura sur toollip, je suis à 8K500. Je les avais oublié. 
Mes links :

- Split Arrow, Faster Attacks, Chain, Physical Projectile Attack Damage et je mettrais :  Added Fire Damage (5-link) & Weapon Elemental Damage (6-link).

- Blast Rain, Faster Attacks, Physical Projectile Attack Damage, Weapon Elemental Damage et normalement après Concentrated Effect (5-link), Increased Critical Hit Damage (6-link)

Charge & Curse :

- Split Arrow, Chain, Curse-On-Hit, Assassin’s Mark.

Défense :

- Cast When Damage Taken (lvl 1) linked with Immortal Call (lvl 1), Ice Golem (lvl 2) and Increased Duration (max level).

Aura : 

- Hatred, Herald of Ash, Vaal Haste & Increased Duration


J'ai l'impression que je dois dépenser 60 - 70 Chaos pour améliorer le stuff... :/

----------


## Leybi

Hum attention t'as rien pour générer des Frenzy Charges ! Assassin's Mark ça génère des Power Charges, il te faut soit Blood Rage soit Frenzy.

----------


## Yshuya

Way of The poacher  :;):

----------


## Leybi

Ah oui ça marche aussi  ::P:

----------


## Mad-T

> J'ai l'impression que je dois dépenser 60 - 70 Chaos pour améliorer le stuff... :/


Le stuff que tu linkes parait pas mal (voire très bien pour certains items), le seul truc qui pêche un peu, c'est l'arc  ::P: 

Il est bien en dps, mais son absence de bonus au crit est vraiment le facteur limitant.
Tu as plus de 400% increased crit chance, donc chaque 1 point de base sur l'arme t'en rapporte 5.

Donc, à mon humble avis, tu devrais économiser pour t'en payer / crafter un bien meilleur. En attendant, tu peux déjà utiliser des blessed orbs pour monter l'implicite qui est très très bas là.
(Par contre, je tenterai pas de le link, parce qu'il est assez 'moyen' suivant mes standards...)

PS : MALIGARO roxxxx ! LE rats nest c'est pour les weaks de petite taille ! [vive le crit multi quoi, même si les 30% actuels sont moins bien point pour point]

----------


## Yshuya

> Le stuff que tu linkes parait pas mal (voire très bien pour certains items), le seul truc qui pêche un peu, c'est l'arc 
> 
> Il est bien en dps, mais son absence de bonus au crit est vraiment le facteur limitant.
> Tu as plus de 400% increased crit chance, donc chaque 1 point de base sur l'arme t'en rapporte 5.
> 
> Donc, à mon humble avis, tu devrais économiser pour t'en payer / crafter un bien meilleur. En attendant, tu peux déjà utiliser des blessed orbs pour monter l'implicite qui est très très bas là.
> (Par contre, je tenterai pas de le link, parce qu'il est assez 'moyen' suivant mes standards...)
> 
> PS : MALIGARO roxxxx ! LE rats nest c'est pour les weaks de petite taille ! [vive le crit multi quoi, même si les 30% actuels sont moins bien point pour point]


Ouais mais je suis aussi faible à mort, je me fais OS par l'autre ******  du Laby. :/

Je viens de changer l'armure et j'ai acheté un Rat's Net et une ceinture. 
Tu entends quoi par bonus au crit ?

----------


## taiba

Bonsoir les cannards 

je voulais ressayer POE ce soir, et la malheur j'ai des pic de ping sans raison (je monte a 500 pendant 1sec tout les 5-6 sec) ce qui rend le jeu impossible pour moi, j'ai vite demander sur le global pas de réponse. Alors savez vous si ya un fix ou accessoirement si je suis pas le seul touché par ça , ça me rassurerais .

Ps: loin de la l'idée de faire un concours E-penis mais je préfère prévenir , ça vient pas de la co pour preuve ce magnifique speed test http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5179197338

----------


## Kamikaze

T'as essayé de changer de serveur? Je suis sur celui de Londres et je n'ai pas de problèmes de ce genre (en tout cas pas aujourd'hui, me suis pas encore co depuis ce midi), essaye Frankfurt ou London.

Sinon t'es sur que c'est des pics de ping, tu le vois avec le graphe ingame en appuyant sur F1?

Pour diagnostiquer ça faut que tu lances un ping avec un outil de ping ou la commande windows pour voir si tu perds des paquets ou pas.

----------


## taiba

Oui je le vois avec le graph ingame, ca fait des montagnes russes  ::rolleyes:: 
sinon j'ai fait un test ping Windows avec les serveurs Amsterdam / Londres 0% de packet loss et pourtant ingame ca pue. 

Dites des gens de chez orange qui joue ? je me demande si c'est pas encore un bridage a la con , j'ai essayer que en soirée pour le moment et je sais que en soirée chez orange tu peut pas allez sur twitch.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah, ouais les dévs ont évoqué des bridages des FAI des fois, mais je sais plus si j'avais vu Orange dans le tas.

Si t'as un vpn de dispo (sinon va checker des trucs gratuit genre Security Kiss) tu pourras confirmer ou infirmer si c'est un bridage Orange.

Bon sinon ça n'a l'air d'avoir aucun rapport mais je te le dis quand même au cas ou, si tu es sous Windows 10 lance le jeu en mode de compatibilité Windows 8 ou Windows 7.

Chez moi ça a réglé beaucoup de problèmes de micro freeze que je ne comprenais pas (mais il n'apparaissait pas dans les graphes, peu de chance que ça t'aide mais sait on jamais)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah bah oui putain, je m'en souviens, j'avais bien vu Orange évoqué dans un thread sur le forum, je crois qu'ils brident...

Check: https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1532945

----------


## Truc

Je suis chez Orange et j'ai les mêmes problèmes avec la gateway Frankfurt. Si tu joues tout seul, connectes-toi via London et tu n'auras aucun problème. Si tu joues dans des parties publiques, il faut en plus te débrouiller pour éviter les joueurs connectés à Frankfurt (avant de rentrer dans une map, il faut faire ctrl+clic sur l'entrée, comme pour créer une nouvelle instance, et là on peut voir sur quelle gateway a été créée l'instance existante (et si c'est Frankfurt, tu peux laisser tomber)).

Quelques infos ici : https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ith_frankfurt/
En gros, c'est un problème de peering, le tuyau entre Orange et Level3 semble de mauvaise qualité (?).

----------


## huge

Tous les jours, un topic reddit sur le layout du labyrinthe :

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...sort=new&t=all

----------


## taiba

Ok Merci pour les infos , j'essayerais les différents conseil que vous m'avez prodiguez !

----------


## Mad-T

> Tu entends quoi par bonus au crit ?


Chaque arme a sa chance de crit 'locale'. Chaque sort a la sienne (qui est celle de la gemme)
Tous les bonus au crit chance partent de cette 'base'. (400% increased crit chance = base fois 5)

Pour un arc, le harbinger peut avoir un implicite jusqu'à 50% de bonus au crit LOCAL  (la première ligne, que tu peux reroll avec une blessed orb sans rien changer au reste.) Le tien étant à environ 30 (de mémoire) tu devrais essayer de craquer quelques blessed. => cela augmentera facilement ton crit local (faible en l'état à 6.7)

Check la crit chance sans charge de ton tornado shot (dans ta fiche de perso), avant et après. tu veras que tu auras pris quelques %.

Un harbinger critique (build avec des nodes crit, comme toi) c'est si possible 9, sinon minimum 7.5/8 % de crit local grace à un suffixe sur l'arme. (tu peux cumuler implicite et suffixe)..

Fin du pavé  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Toute la beauté de POE résumé en une vidéo, j'adore le setup du mec, j'adore la reflexion derrière et j'adore le gameplay.

----------


## Ariath

B'jour !
J'aurais besoin d'un baton legendaire, le *lifesprig*, pour leveller un perso HC, le truc c'est que quand je vais sur le wiki de POE ils mettent "vendor 14 alteration shard et 3 achemy shard" *est ce que ca veut dire que je peux l'acheter/crafter* chez un vendeur ou tout simplement c'est son prix lorsque on le revend au vendeur ?

...noob inside...

----------


## Bazerald

Allez je partage ma petite satisfaction du matin, level 70 en hc perandus et premier 5L drop (une épée a 2 main, je la donne si un canard intéréssé), c'est tout simple mais ça fait plaisir  ::):

----------


## Jalkar

> B'jour !
> J'aurais besoin d'un baton legendaire, le *lifesprig*, pour leveller un perso HC, le truc c'est que quand je vais sur le wiki de POE ils mettent "vendor 14 alteration shard et 3 achemy shard" *est ce que ca veut dire que je peux l'acheter/crafter* chez un vendeur ou tout simplement c'est son prix lorsque on le revend au vendeur ?
> 
> ...noob inside...


C'est le prix de vente

----------


## GUESH

Salut à tous,

Je cherche à me procurer quelques gemmes (Poison, Slower projectile, Poacher's mark, Whirling Blades et Faster Attacks). Elles sont toutes disponibles aux marchands de ville mais je n'ai hélas pas la bonne classe.

Si vous passez par là, que vous jouez autre chose que Witch en Perandus softcore que vous vous avez quelques secondes à perdre pour me filer un coup de main (ça fait beaucoup de conditions) faites moi signe !

Merci

----------


## cailloux

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je cherche à me procurer quelques gemmes (Poison, Slower projectile, Poacher's mark, Whirling Blades et Faster Attacks). Elles sont toutes disponibles aux marchands de ville mais je n'ai hélas pas la bonne classe.
> 
> Si vous passez par là, que vous jouez autre chose que Witch en Perandus softcore que vous vous avez quelques secondes à perdre pour me filer un coup de main (ça fait beaucoup de conditions) faites moi signe !
> 
> Merci


VOuaip il me faudrait un "faster projectile" aussi je dois pouvoir te procurer quelques unes des gemes en questions.

----------


## GUESH

Merci à cailloux pour son aide !

----------


## leon9999

Hello les canards,

Izaro en cruel me donne un peu de fil a retordre , savez vous quelle est le meilleur spell mono car izaro avec Arc c'est un peut longuet à tuer  ::P: 

Merci.

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain je viens de farm au moins 30 labyrinthe en PHC merciless, impossible d'avoir l'enchantement que je veux pour mes gants.

Le layout du jour est super simple, ça se run en 5 minutes. Je vais essayer jusqu'au changement de layout et puis je vais laisser tomber...

J'ai commencer par l'enchant gant car il est le plus facile à avoir mais j'imagine même pas la difficulté pour l'enchant du casque...

@léon, ça dépend de ton build, faudrait que tu le shock et que tu lui mettes conductivity/elemental weakness pour aller plus vite déjà, tu joues orb of storm? Arc est pas trop mal, un peu lent, tu peux test storm call ou spark si t'as ce qu'il faut

----------


## leon9999

Je joue arc cc classique en essayant d'avoir les doubles void battery.

Je ne sais pas si je peux Link le profil :

https://www.pathofexile.com/account/view-profile/Hiwi

Je va repasser spark on verra bien . Conductivity il faut que que que où le placer.

----------


## Leybi

> Bon sinon ça n'a l'air d'avoir aucun rapport mais je te le dis quand même au cas ou, si tu es sous Windows 10 lance le jeu en mode de compatibilité Windows 8 ou Windows 7.
> 
> Chez moi ça a réglé beaucoup de problèmes de micro freeze que je ne comprenais pas (mais il n'apparaissait pas dans les graphes, peu de chance que ça t'aide mais sait on jamais)


Ah c'est à cause de W10 ça... J'ai des petites séries de micro-freezes quand je rencontre un gros pack, ou quand j'ouvre une box etc. Pas depuis le début de la ligue, j'avais l'impression de rien avoir pdt le leveling. Mais là depuis un patch récent c'est l'enfer, je manque de crever à chaque gros pack à cause de ça. 

Bon par contre j'ai voulu tester en mode compatibilité W7, mais steam ne veut plus me lancer le jeu  ::(:  Je suis bon pour dl tout le client standalone...

edit: en switchant en mode predictive ça se passe bien... C'est ce que j'avais en leveling en fait. Pourtant ma connexion est pas dégueu donc le mode lockstep devrait bien fonctionner...

----------


## Bourrinopathe

J’ai fait monter le lvl de noobitude de la guilde en invitant un pote (*Scar974*) aussi peu pourvu en temps libre que moi (du coup plutôt en Standard pour tester un peu sans galérer niveau matos).

L’addiction a déjà frappé et je lui ai donné les infos de bases (comme l’injonction de mettre ses poubelles dans le coffre de la guilde). Par principe, j’essaie d’améliorer le matos potable que je chope dans le coffre guilde et je le redépose ensuite - il devrait faire de même.

Et s’il trouve un mirroir, c’est pour ma pomme. Dites lui juste que c’est pérave  :;): 

S’il y a des égarés en Standard qui veulent maper, je suis OS-ready avec un mara-zerker qui fait voler quelques molaires et une Raider Shrapnel Shot/Point Blank bientôt OP pour le merciless (en combo avec le poto mixeur-gladiator).

----------


## Ifit

l'enchant Cast Decree of Reflection when Hit est vraiment super, ca creer un clone qui tank vraiment bien. Je pensait pas mais c'est un vrai tool de survie. le clone tank les packs/boss pendant que j envoie la sauce tranquille.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> l'enchant Cast Decree of Reflection when Hit est vraiment super, ca creer un clone qui tank vraiment bien. Je pensait pas mais c'est un vrai tool de survie. le clone tank les packs/boss pendant que j envoie la sauce tranquille.


Prends un arc, faits un set trap+cluster+blink arrow (et/ou multy trap/increased duration), enjoy o/

Hier soir je m'amusais dans le lab en merci : deerstalker avec cluster/multy/inc duration/blink arrow, j'envoyais deux douzaines de clones sur argus ! :D

Prochain reroll sauf si je recommence le RF totem en hc, ça sera ce saboteur clone trap ! :°

----------


## Ifit

Bah la je suis en saboteur ice trap ( pohx build) et c'est vraiment easy. Atziri , je viens de faire une shrine T14 unidentified no mana/hp regen. Le laby merci c'est une rigolade avec ce perso.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est justement le Decree of Reflection que j'essayais de chopper... au moins 50 run et je l'ai pas vu une seule fois  :Emo: 

Du coup je me suis contenté d'un Decree of Light

Pour le casque j'ai essayé 2-3 fois mais j'ai vite compris que ce serait mort

----------


## Ifit

j'ai masse de luck , j ai eu reflection sur les gloves, regen 1.5% hp/mana when hit sur mes boots et -20% reserv herald of ice sur mon helmet.

----------


## Kamikaze

Je fais une demande de ban  :tired: 

1029 sur le ladder Hardcooore, bientôt dans les 1000 premier allez!

----------


## mentasm

Dites les canards, je viens de créer un perso HC et je me demandais comment vous faisiez sur les passages ultra-tendax du type Malakaïkaï... j'y suis pas encore mais même avec mon build taillé pour le HC je suis pas convaincu que ça passe :-)

----------


## Kamikaze

Malachai est franchement pas dur je l'ai fait avec un perso avec 1000 de vie et 0 armor, 0 evasion (Tabula Rasa).

Pour le faire facile je conseil: Avoir 1200 + de vie, avoir de la regen de vie, jouer Enduring Cry qui fonctionne très bien avec les Zombies et les Asticots balancés par le boss.

La phase 1 est super facile, rien ne peut te tuer sauf le coup de sceptre. Tu te contente de le tapper quand il fait les tentacules si tu veux être super safe, de manière générale tourne continuellement autour de lui.

La phase 2 y'a plus de chose à l'écran mais il faut surtout éviter quand il sort du sol, les tentacules et les boules qu'il lance en lob.

Si tu veux la jouer super safe encore une fois ne le tape que quand il sort les tentacules, le reste du temps évite ce qui te tombe dessus et recharge tes potions en tuant les Zombies, enduring cry te rend de la vie aussi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Ps: loin de la l'idée de faire un concours E-penis mais je préfère prévenir , ça vient pas de la co pour preuve ce magnifique speed test http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5179197338


 :Mellow2: 

Pendant ce temps, dans une lointaine galaxie…

Et le ping ingame via London est de 230 ms au mieux, avec des pics à 400-500 quand il y a du monde sur le réseau. (aka « pourquoi je ne hardcorerai pas »)
Soyez heureux de bénéficier d’une excellente expérience de jeu et achetez des packs !  :Indeed: 

Sinon, je confirme aussi que la petite caille, c’est surtout du placement / timing (parfois ruiné par de la vilaine desync de mon côté mais vous aurez compris pourquoi).

*D’ailleurs côté dégâts*, c’est surtout du physical (dont degen) et fire (tentacules et Ring of Fire à la fin) ?
Les grosses boules qui se dispersent (par trois), c’est phys + ele ?

----------


## Ravine

Pour le build Lightning Wrap j'ai raffine ca ce matin, apres avoir pris le feeling en montant level 45 depuis mon retour (le jetlag avec la session de jeu cette nuit de 1h30 du mat a 8h a bien aide).

Comme d'habitude, j'essaye de caler mes bidules en 4L/pseudo 5L, et en visant des items budgets (une poignee de chaos pour les uniques).

*Concept:* Mind over Matter-Dodge-Lightning Warp Trapper
*Classe/Ascendancy:* Shadow, Trickster
*Gimmick du build:* Trickster permet de jouer enormement sur la mana, et permet d'utiliser les movement skills gratuitement. Du coup, on monte un perso en Trap/Lightning Warp, et on deploie ca gratuitement. On profite en parallele de Mind Over Matter pleinement, vu que notre Mana devient effectivement un pool d'HP alternatif.

*Uniques:*
Bronn's Lithe (chest): +2 level movement skill gems, Increased damage with movement skill gems: booste considerablement LW.Singularity: +lightning damage to spell, Inc Damage vs Hindered, applies hindered: On booste la base de dommage de LW et on ralentit le deplacement de tout le monde au passage, et on leur fait plus mal
(alternative, Divinarius, un peu plus cher, mais +AoE)Sunblast: parce que faire un trapper sans c'est parfois dommage (et ca synergise tres bien avec le LWrap, qui se teleporte plus loin)Deerstalker: pour le single Target en pseudo 5L. Sinon Atziri's Step, pas trop cher en soit, plus defensif (dodge + life + evasion), mais on passe en 4L pour le Single Target TrapEssence Worm: pour une aura gratuite, sans utiliser notre pool de mana. 

*Skills*
Lightning Warp-Trap-Cluster Trap-Trap Damage (chest, 4L) - DPS principal, pour clear les groupesLightning Warp-Faster Casting (chest, 2L) - movementLightning Warp-Trap-Trap Damage-Concentrated Effect-[Less Duration] (Atziri's Steps 4L - Deerstalker 5L) - single target DPSStone Golem-Animate Guardian-Minion Life-Minion Resist (helmet, 4L) - +2 Minion Gem, rare Eva/Es helmet, pour roll le RRBB (Vaal Mask/Deicide Mask)Orb of Storms-Curse on Hit-Conductivity-[Support*] (gloves, 4L)CWDT-Immortal Call-Increased Duration (Singularity, 3L)Vaal Storm Call-Trap-[TrapSupport] (Shield, 3L) (la franchement c'est la partie bonus, je mets ca parce que j'ai un Vaal Storm Call et j'aime bien le spell, mais a part ca c'est un peu comme vous voulez)Wrath (Essence Worm, 1L) 

*dependra des rolls de couleurs, BBBx, on a des alternatives dans toutes les couleurs: B: Inc Aoe/Added Lightning Damage, R: Inc Duration, G: Blind. On peut meme faire un setup Dual curse et utiliser Asenath's Gentle Touch pour un Conductivity/Temporal Chain

*Skill Tree*
https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...DwH1q5-aRw1AAA

*Animate Guardian*
Comme j'ai cale un Animate Guardian avec le Stone Golem, je pense que le choix de matos est important pour qu'il survive et se rende utile. On tape donc dans le matos pas cher qui fonctionne bien.
Leer Cast, Dying Breath, Ambu's Charge, Sin Trek, Meginord's Vise


*Jewel*
Pas de besoin de Jewel, je pense que le Skill Tree est plus important. En revanche, on a plusieurs Jewel Slots accessible en 2 pts, donc c'est completement envisageable en late game ou pendant le leveling. Comme jewels interessants, on peut noter les suivants:
Clear Mind: on ne reserve pas de mana (Essence Worm)
Hair Trigger: 20-30% increased trap damage, pas cher, bon plan.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Mais... mais ! Moi qui suis en train de commencer à réfléchir à un reroll, j'aurais presque envie de tenter ton build ! Quand j'aurais eu le temps de regarder en détail, je te dirais ce que j'en pense mais ça m'a l'air pas mal du tout !  :;):

----------


## Jalkar

> Pour le build Lightning Wrap j'ai raffine ca ce matin, apres avoir pris le feeling en montant level 45 depuis mon retour (le jetlag avec la session de jeu cette nuit de 1h30 du mat a 8h a bien aide).
> 
> Comme d'habitude, j'essaye de caler mes bidules en 4L/pseudo 5L, et en visant des items budgets (une poignee de chaos pour les uniques).
> 
> *Concept:* Mind over Matter-Dodge-Lightning Warp Trapper
> *Classe/Ascendancy:* Shadow, Trickster
> *Gimmick du build:* Trickster permet de jouer enormement sur la mana, et permet d'utiliser les movement skills gratuitement. Du coup, on monte un perso en Trap/Lightning Warp, et on deploie ca gratuitement. On profite en parallele de Mind Over Matter pleinement, vu que notre Mana devient effectivement un pool d'HP alternatif.
> 
> *Uniques:*
> ...


Avec autant d'uniques tu vas pas galérer à capper tes résistances?
il te reste quoi ? Bouclier, casque, 1 amulette, 1 anneau?

et tu n'aurais pas intêret a mettre des less durations sur tout tes LW ? (genre sur entre autre sur celui de déplacement)

----------


## Riggins

Hello les canetons,

Retour aux bases avec PoE, pas mal de choses ont changé sur le jeu (2ans de pause) ; pour le meilleur, j'ai l'impression (gemmes en achat chez le vendeur, encore plus de gemmes, simplification des actes, etc).
Certains sont meme encore sur le jeu de mémoire (bourrin, wana, ravine,..)


J'ai 2 questions pour commencer :

1/ *Gestion des maps*
 Ils ont pas mal modifié la gestion des "MAPS"  avec les tiers1,2,...14, je crois.

Avez vous des conseils pour la gestion d'un pool de maps?

J'ai commencé à farmer les T1 hier, je commence à avoir un bon pool (30T1, 10 T2, 5 T3).

Il vaut mieux commencer à utiliser la recette (3T1 -> 1 T2)?


2/ *Vaal Orb*
Comment gérer vous cette new currency (pour moi  ::):   )? On peut l'utiliser de plein de façons différents (item, coffer, map)?
J'ai cru voir que son drop rate avait été réduit. Donc, je voudrais essayer de l'utiliser correctement.



A part ca, j'ai un build Ice Trapper (lvl78) - Perandus League (avec un peu de MF  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Ravine

> Avec autant d'uniques tu vas pas galérer à capper tes résistances?
> il te reste quoi ? Bouclier, casque, 1 amulette, 1 anneau?
> 
> et tu n'aurais pas intêret a mettre des less durations sur tout tes LW ? (genre sur entre autre sur celui de déplacement)


39% all resists dans le tree, 20-30 fire sur la belt, ca laisse 100 Cold, 100 Lightning et 80 fire a trouver sur Shield, Glove, Helmet, Amulette, 1 ring. Tres jouable.

Je level un Less Duration en parallele, mais pour l'instant ce n'est vraiment pas un probleme. Avec les 30% de movement speed de Deerstalker, la vitesse d'activation de LWrap est tres rapide et couvre facilement les streums. Bronn's Lithe donnera 10% en plus, ce qui me donnera 40% MS. Bref, c'etait prevu, mais apres avoir teste le setup, je n'en ressent pas vraiment le besoin.

*@Riggins* Hey hello, long time no see! Viens sur le mumble le soir, on pourra repondre en direct a tes questions et te filer les liens qui vont bien sur le wiki.

*@Styx* Je pourrai te montrer a quoi ca ressemble en Cluster LWrap ce soir. Je level encore donc le matos est pas definitif, mais c'est rigolo (et ca illumine l'ecran, tu vas aimer, c'est un build pour toi)

----------


## Mikh4il

Tu peux faire des traps flame dash alors aussi? 

Les dégats doivent être pourris j'imagine.

----------


## Ravine

Tu peux faire des Flame Dash trap, et je pense que ca doit etre plutot rigolo (mais Flame Trap est probablement plus interessant, vu qu'il a le tag AoE, qu'il fait un burning ground - plus gros, qui plus est - etc. etc.) Donc pour Flame Dash, je ne pense pas que les degats soient specialement pourris, mais plutot le manque de synergie avec l'arbre serait un souci (c'est la raison pour laquelle mon Single Target DPS est Lightning Warp en Concentrated Effect plutot que Flame Dash, parce que mon arbre a des nodes AoE Damage qui profitent a ce spell).

Quand Flame Dash avait ete release, on avait fait des tests de Spell Totem Flame Dash. On avait bien rigole ce soir la.

(tiens, d'ailleurs, Flame Dash Totem Chieftain, allez, j'essaie de faire un build)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour les resists, le +2 minion sur les casques est un tres bon moyen d'avoir des casques a pas cher. Parce que les mecs le voient comme un casque "a chier", sans affixe ouvert pour le craft, et claquent ca a 1 chaos.
Exemple: http://poe.trade/search/oukasikaoonobo (order by price, et tu verras que les casques a 1c sont plus qu'acceptables)

De meme, sur les gants, aller chercher une paire de gants avec un affixe "perdu" (donc des gants "pas parfaits"), et tu peux trouver des trucs plutot interessants et tout a fait viables.

----------


## CaMarchePas

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et en passant après mon casque que j'aime beaucoup (pas de boost de dégâts mais très pratique, genre pour runner solaris et être full charge au premier pack) :


bah j'ai enchant mes bottes... 



Je trouve ça limite sale ! 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

C'est quoi ce buff, c'est n'imp ! 

Sinon, après avoir 6L la lightning coil, j'ai l'ai 4b 1r 1g. C'est parfait.

----------


## Zephy

> C'est quoi ce buff, c'est n'imp ! 
> 
> Sinon, après avoir 6L la lightning coil, j'ai l'ai 4b 1r 1g. C'est parfait.


Vaal or no Ballz  ::P:

----------


## Chartreuse

Salut,

ayant récemment terminé Grim Dawn j'ai eu envie...de rééssayer PoE  ::P: 

Je l'ai laissé il y a deux ans et le reprends tel quel, avec mon Marauder level 65 que j'ai envie de jouer. J'ai repris à peu près le même build basé sur Infernal Blow + des gemmes de support de type Melee Splash qui permet d'exploser des packs de mobs à la pelle. Bon dieu que c'est jouissif!  :Bave: 

J'ai toujours joué solo, là j'aimerais pousser un peu le côté social et approfondir mes connaissances très partielles du jeu. (je n'avais par exemple même pas remarqué qu'il y avait un acte 4...) Alors je sais que le côté peu accessible du jeu fait partie de son charme mais je vous pose quand même quelques questions...

Y a-t-il des choses à faire impérativement pour obtenir des bonnes récompenses? J'ai par exemple commencé à travailler mon accès au labyrinthe pour si j'ai bien compris débloquer des spécialisations. Il y a eu plusieurs addons depuis que j'ai quitté, je pense que chacun a un peu son must-see (ou must-kill en l'occurence!)

Ensuite, je ne comprends rien ou presque au système de commerce, c'est tellement obscur. Hier j'ai acheté mon premier item via poe.trade. Il se trouve que j'avais les matériels à dispo. J'aimerais à mon tour vendre des items, mais je ne comprends pas comment les faire apparaître sur le site. Et encore moins comment déterminer leur coût d'un point de vue qualitatif (quelles orbes demander) et quantitatif (combien). 
J'ai conservé depuis le début pas mal d'orbes diverses, est-ce qu'elles peuvent me servir à échanger des objets? Avez-vous des sources compréhensibles à me donner (autres que le wiki) ou si vous avez vous-même des tuyaux je suis preneur...

Ensuite autre point, mon perso a un DPS satisfaisant mais je me fais régulièrement rouler dessus par certains élites/boss : Piety m'a défoncé, de même que ces espèces de boss qui gardent des petites maps corrompues qui pop aléatoirement. Je me suis fait aussi ruiner par un maître d'arme rencontré dans un donjon. A côté de ça, le général Gravicius ne m'a pas vraiment posé de problème. D'où ma question, est-ce qu'il faut viser un super stuff en terme de survie pour espérer terminer l'acte 3 merciless, ou bien y aller en groupe? (j'ai 3800 HP et 46% de DR, et des résistances assez basses à part le feu, que je module tant bien que mal à l'aide d'anneaux)

Enfin existe-t-il une guilde CPC puisque les guildes ont fait leur apparition? Si oui je serais intéressé car je me sens seul!

----------


## CaMarchePas

Coin²

Pas le temps de tout répondre, je le ferais du boulot cette nuit si c'est calme et que personne n'a répondu !  ::ninja:: 

Oui y'a une guilde, laisse le pseudo d'un de tes persos qu'on t'invite. Et si t'as pas connu les guildes sur poe, ça fait plus de deux ans que tu n'as pas joué !  ::P: 

Pour le trade y'a un article sur le nouveau système si t'as un onglet premium sinon, work in progresse faut faire un résumé sur le premier message du topic...

Pour poe.trade : déjà c'est la bonne adresse pour acheter/échanger. Ensuite sur ce même site en haut à droite tu as "currency market" ça te permet d'échanger des orbes entre elles et d'avoir une idée de leur prix. Pour les items pareil : sur poe.trade tu cherches l'item correspondant, en bas tu coches "online only" et "buyout only" pour filtrer. 

Le jeu peut se faire entièrement en solo, d'ailleurs beaucoup de monde joue solo, on groupe par moment ou on groupe pour faire des maps en mode bourrin et/ou challenge/map spéciales. C'est plus facile en groupe, mais si tu meurs en solo tu as déjà donné la raison : tu as peu de résistances. En normal ça passe, en cruel ça pique, en merciless te faut approcher les 75% resist all (élémentaires), le chaos est à part mais le monter en plus (plus dur) aide beaucoup arrivé en map contre certains mobs/boss.

----------


## Ravine

Orb of elemental essence dans le labyrinthe Cruel aujourd'hui: https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...march_22_2016/

----------


## Chartreuse

> Coin²
> 
> Pas le temps de tout répondre, je le ferais du boulot cette nuit si c'est calme et que personne n'a répondu ! 
> 
> Oui y'a une guilde, laisse le pseudo d'un de tes persos qu'on t'invite. Et si t'as pas connu les guildes sur poe, ça fait plus de deux ans que tu n'as pas joué ! 
> 
> Pour le trade y'a un article sur le nouveau système si t'as un onglet premium sinon, work in progresse faut faire un résumé sur le premier message du topic...
> 
> Pour poe.trade : déjà c'est la bonne adresse pour acheter/échanger. Ensuite sur ce même site en haut à droite tu as "currency market" ça te permet d'échanger des orbes entre elles et d'avoir une idée de leur prix. Pour les items pareil : sur poe.trade tu cherches l'item correspondant, en bas tu coches "online only" et "buyout only" pour filtrer. 
> ...


Hey merci pour le lien sur le commerce de la page 1 qui m'avait échappé. J'ai des premium tabs donc ça va va me faciliter la vie pour mes ventes!
Bon alors j'ai vérifié et ça va faire 3 ans que je n'y avais pas touché en fait (2013  ::o:  )

Je vais donc essayer de monter mes résistances, j'imagine qu'à part un gros coup de bol sur les drops, vaut mieux farmer des compos et acheter ce dont j'ai besoin? Idem pour mes items, j'ai des items rares respectables avec de bons roll sur les stats (plein de +dmg physique par ex sur l'arme) mais je suis limité à 3L ou 4L et comme je commence à avoir pas mal de gemmes dont j'aimerais me servir, je pense qu'il va falloir songer à les changer un de ces jours. Surtout pour ce qui concerne ma survie en fait, car mon DPS est potable pour le moment.

Sinon hier j'ai découvert l'acte 4 en cruel, j'ai bien aimé, le début est un peu mou mais ça devient bien plus intéressant et joli par la suite (comme le reste en fait).

Pour la guilde vous pouvez ajouter _Jdrien_ si c'est ok pour vous.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Currency stash tabs :

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1629196




75 points soit la moitié du pack de 6 premium stash tab, sauf que chez moi ça me fait gagner bien plus que 3 stash tab... du coup je vais craquer dans un instant !

----------


## Styxounet

Quelqu'un à déjà chopé un bon item avec Cadiro? Soit il me propose des rares pas fou, soit des unique 40% trop chers.  ::|:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Oui, chez les canards, on a déjà eu des currencies pour un très bon prix, Zephy a eu un Aegis Aurora pour pas cher et moi-même, j'ai eu des Steppan Eard ce matin pour 736 perandus coins (en gros 7 chaos au taux de conversion actuel) alors que ça en vaut 24 chaos minimum sur le marché.  ::P: 

PS : le Currency Stash ça déchire !  :;):

----------


## Yamayo

J'ai déjà eu 3 chaos pour 60 coins, je considère ça comme un bon plan  ::): 
Le currency Stash c'est propre et en même temps, j'aimais bien gêrer mes petits cailloux à ma sauce (l'exalt foutu en l'air haha, this is a provocation)

----------


## CaMarchePas

10 chaos ou alch pour <80 coins plusieurs fois, troll timber pour 1200 quand il valait 20c (et les coins 100:1) je crois que c'est tout mais je sais que Cadiro va me proposer une head hunter pas cher et que j'aurais les coins suffisant !  ::ninja:: 

Petit tri de mes stash en standard, dont beaucoup de "remove only" :


Ca en fait de la place !

Note : il me reste quand même 2 stashs complètement remplis de scrolls of identification  ::ninja::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Craqué aussi.  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

petit rapport vu que j'arrive lvl 62 sur le Wrap.

C'est tres rigolo a jouer. Le cooldown recovery des Spell Trap est plus important que ceux des traps classiques, ce qui fait que je me retrouve parfois a attendre la recharge de mon Cluster Wrap en balancant un autre trap (Ice Trap en spare). Cette histoire de cooldown va aussi faire que je vais switcher le LW/ConcEffect pour single target pour une autre skill. Comme je tourne avec Conductivity, je vais partir sur une skill Lightning. A l'etude, Shock Nova et Storm Call sont mes principaux candidats. Si je change Conductivity pour Elemental Weakness, je pourrai envisager un autre trap, comme Flame Trap ou Ice Trap. Je ne sais pas trop encore.

En terme de tanking, le fait que je n'ai pas encore pris Mind Over Matter se fait cruellement sentir en Merciless, surtout contre les Perandus Chests (Ca et le fait que j'ai du stuff pas optim que je traine parfois depuis quelques niveaux).
Mon prochain objectif est donc de mettre de cote pour pouvoir acheter l'Essence Worm. Mais pour cela, il faut que je reussisse mon Ascendancy Cruel pour pouvoir prendre "Weave the Arcane" (+25% mana,+50% mana recharge rate, 5% de chance de regen 10% de la mana a l'utilisation d'une skill). Bref, les deux vont ensemble, et il me semble difficile de faire l'un sans l'autre.

Les besoins en attributs les plus genants ont ete regle par l'achat d'une amulette tres correcte. J'ai meme un open slot pour crafter du Maximum Life.
Sinon a part ca, ca se passe bien.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Huh ce matos CMP…  :Mellow2:  Je croyais que c’était des mods de craft Ascendancy, c’est donc du Vaal ?

Sinon, pareil, insta-buy le tab-pognon qui est juste indispensable pour ne pas se prendre la tête et vider des onglets (ok, en Standard).
J’ai même chopé un pack Challenger dans l’élan parce que <3 GGG.

Bon j'ai un labyrinthe à boucler en Standard moi.

(et achetez des packs !)

----------


## Ravine

Et rapport au currency tabs, j'ai eu ce meme probleme



Ah et faites pas attention, je sauvegarde mes poe.trade searches :3
http://poe.trade/search/hazihakikuniko Singularity
http://poe.trade/search/komorukokiteru un bouclier!

----------


## Zephy

> Currency stash tabs :
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1629196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75 points soit la moitié du pack de 6 premium stash tab, sauf que chez moi ça me fait gagner bien plus que 3 stash tab... du coup je vais craquer dans un instant !


Je craque aussi , j'achete  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Huh ce matos CMP…  Je croyais que c’était des mods de craft Ascendancy, c’est donc du Vaal ?


Ben heu non, c'est du craft ascendancy, t'es bourré ?  ::o:

----------


## leon9999

> Currency stash tabs :
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1629196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 75 points soit la moitié du pack de 6 premium stash tab, sauf que chez moi ça me fait gagner bien plus que 3 stash tab... du coup je vais craquer dans un instant !

----------


## CaMarchePas

Lab rapide, rentable et intrigant en merciless aujourd'hui :
-la première zone contient aussi une silver key
-les deux zones avant le dernier combat contiennent chacune une zone cachée (dont une avec une silver door et si on a tout ouvert avant ben il faut la clé cachée de la première zone)
-le passage secret entre la clé après le premier combat et le trinket (portal shredder) est en fait juste une entrée/sortie classique
-argus est dans la zone de la golden key
-la porte d'argent du haut à la fin donne accès une darkshrine "wealthy" donc fat currency sur un mob de la zone
-la porte d'argent de la zone cachée du bas à la fin donne accès à un "intricate stash" qui contient forcément un unique (parait de lab only mais j'ai eu le baton Xirgil's Crank indiqué comme Perandus only et pas lab only sur un des runs, deux uniques labs sur les autres.

Le chemin est très rapide, surtout pour ceux qui supportent flicker je pense !  ::P: 

En gros faut juste serrer à gauche : 1er silver key puis golden area, dans la golden key on tourne dans le sens horaire pour avoir argus puis la clé. De retour dans la 1ere zone on serre à gauche pour arriver à deux portes gold, on prend à gauche. La zone suivante faut ptet longer à droite mais la clé est pas loin de la porte de sortie de toute façon. 

Après c'est toujours tout droit et à la fin ça dépend si vous voulez le wealthy shrine ou l'intricate ou les deux, mais en passant par le trial les deux zones sont rapides à avoir.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ce cher Zephy m’avait induit en dubitation  :;):  Donc : c’est farmable, donc : bonheur  ::lol:: 

Et merci pour les détails sur le laby Merciless, je vais essayer de le tenter aujourd’hui si je n’arrive pas trop tard.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ce cher Zephy m’avait induit en dubitation  Donc : c’est farmable, donc : bonheur 
> 
> Et merci pour les détails sur le laby Merciless, je vais essayer de le tenter aujourd’hui si je n’arrive pas trop tard.


Mais non, il te disait d'utiliser une vaal orb sur ta lighning coil 6L !

T'es un véritable noob en fait !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

:^_^:  Roulez bourré !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Depuis quand Bourrin possède ma lighting coil.  :tired:

----------


## Ravine

C'est CMP qui est bourre ce matin, cherche pas.  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Hé ! C'est bourri qui comprend de travers des messages qui n'ont aucun lien, j'ai rien fait de spécial moi !

----------


## Ravine



----------


## CaMarchePas

> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CeLwr5eUUAAY00i.jpg


When you are a PGM in a arpg :

----------


## Ravine

Fucking Ghud... Mathil?!

----------


## Jalkar

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/fa73a93...54a8cc4706.jpg
> 
> Lab rapide, rentable et intrigant en merciless aujourd'hui :
> -la première zone contient aussi une silver key
> -les deux zones avant le dernier combat contiennent chacune une zone cachée (dont une avec une silver door et si on a tout ouvert avant ben il faut la clé cachée de la première zone)
> -le passage secret entre la clé après le premier combat et le trinket (portal shredder) est en fait juste une entrée/sortie classique
> -argus est dans la zone de la golden key
> -la porte d'argent du haut à la fin donne accès une darkshrine "wealthy" donc fat currency sur un mob de la zone
> -la porte d'argent de la zone cachée du bas à la fin donne accès à un "intricate stash" qui contient forcément un unique (parait de lab only mais j'ai eu le baton Xirgil's Crank indiqué comme Perandus only et pas lab only sur un des runs, deux uniques labs sur les autres.
> ...


Pour info les uniques "Labyrinthe" valent tous plus cher si vous les vendez non identifiés, ca peut être un moyen assez simple de farmer quelques chaos facilement

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Fucking Ghud... Mathil?!


J'avais voulu faire ca en Talisman, mais l'unique coutait 15ex  ::'(:

----------


## Ravine

Ahahah allez, c'est ma tournee de WTF:

Withering Jar, Cast on Melee Kill

----------


## Bourrinopathe

^ Quel délire de synergies avec l’Elementalist. Ça illustre bien le bonheur des possibilités de PoE  ::wub:: . Il manque tout de même un gars qui court derrière avec une brouette.

----------


## Harlockin

Salut! Je me suis mis a PoE recement, partant de zéro je me suis mis sur ce build, mais je galère un peu.. je suis rendu level 43 mais je prend trop chère.. Si vous avez un peu de conseils pour upgrader le stuff lors du leveling sans dépenser trop de ressources.. (toute façon j'en ai pas des masses  ::P: ), ou alors un build plus simple pour un premier perso  ::): 

Édit pour plus de précisions : lorsque je fait l'acte 1&2 en cruel je progresse tranquillement en oneshottant quasiment tous les trash et les boss passent assez facilement aussi, mais lorsque j'ai essayé de faire le Labyrinthe en normal tous les boss m'ont défoncer façon bulldozer ^^'

----------


## Ifit

La Withering Jar je la trouve pété pour les builds flicker strike quand tu est sur les boss. Tu recharge gratos tes frenzy charge.

----------


## bobbyjr

Bonjour, BobbyJr, DébutantSurPoE Magazine, une question pour le forum.

J'ai croisé la route d'un certain Triskeriaki à l'attitude plus que belliqueuse.
Les médecins sont formels il m'a "démonté les maxillaires".

Condamnez-vous ses agissements ?
Quelles stratégies adopter pour un ranger pour mettre hors d'état de nuire cet individu ?

Merci

----------


## Ravine

Tu l'evites.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais il peut tuer n'importe quel build très vite, mieux vaut l'éviter. Sinon il faut rester constamment en mouvement pour que ses 3 queues (apparaissent autour de toi) n'aient pas le temps de t'aligner, si tu joues un perso CAC mieux vaut l'éviter à tout prix et courir mais en ranged il reste assez simple à gérer.

----------


## Jalkar

Il 'apparait souvent avec des poteaux autour de lui, il faut essayer de les utiliser à bon escient pour bloquer les lignes de tir de 1 ou 2 queue afin de pouvoir le taper pendant qu'il est dehors.


@seymour76 : si tu as rencontré "Argus" dans le labyrinthe, c'est normal, il fait très mal et pose des soucis au mec qui tape peu mais fort comme les mecs qui joue earthquake (c'est le seul truc qui me fait encore peur dans le lab malgré mon lvl 81)

Sinon essaie d'avoir du Leech life ou du life on hit afin de te regen en mode "aggressif", ca devrait augmenter ta survie

Tu devrais linké ton perso qu'on puisse t'aider un peu plus  ::):

----------


## Harlockin

https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...nos/characters

Personnage Harlockin

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon j'ai réalisé mon rêve de Guardian. J'ai mis de côté mon lvl 91 deux jours pour monter un truc que j'avais en tête. Ça n'a aucun sens mais il se pourrait que ça marche.

Donc j'ai level up un Templar en jouant Dual Flame Totem.

Une fois, péniblement, arrivé lvl 68, j'ai dégagé tous les points de totem et j'ai pris toutes les auras.

Je joue Heretic Veil, Ichimonji, Prism Guardian et Death's Oath (oui).

Bon mon dps est minable, j'ai 1500k de vie non réservé. Génial.

Mais voyons le coté positif, j'ai 30k d'armure et je peux run autant d'auras que je veux.

Maintenant le problème c'est de trouve un moyen de dps... putain de galère. Autre problème, comment je fais monter ce perso de niveau maintenant qu'il peut pas clean la moindre map en moins de 2 heures, et encore.

Mais si un jour ça marche, ça sera bien.

Le lien vers le perso, tous les conseils sont les bienvenus.

https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...rix/characters

PS: Si j'arrive à tuer un seul ennemi pendant le debuff d'Abyssal Cry, ils meurent tous d'un coup.

Mais j'ai même pas assez de dps pour tuer 1 seul ennemi assez vite.

----------


## Jalkar

> Bon j'ai réalisé mon rêve de Guardian. J'ai mis de côté mon lvl 91 deux jours pour monter un truc que j'avais en tête. Ça n'a aucun sens mais il se pourrait que ça marche.
> 
> Donc j'ai level up un Templar en jouant Dual Flame Totem.
> 
> Une fois, péniblement, arrivé lvl 68, j'ai dégagé tous les points de totem et j'ai pris toutes les auras.
> 
> Je joue Heretic Veil, Ichimonji, Prism Guardian et Death's Oath (oui).
> 
> Bon mon dps est minable, j'ai 1500k de vie non réservé. Génial.
> ...


J'ai un pote qui a fait un perso de support avec le guardian : https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...ing/characters "Cursator"
Complètement fumé, il a plein d'aura, toutes les curses, conduit, du coup on a tous les charges, le seul défaut du truc, c'est une taupe ^^ une map "sombre" il voit pas à 2m^^


(ton profil est privé)

----------


## Kamikaze

La seule option que j'ai c'est "set profil private" elle est décochée là

Je sais pas comment faire du coup :/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah j'ai trouvé, c'est public maintenant!

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon je suis également allé quémander de l'aide sur reddit, à vot' bon coeur, un upvote, deux centimes ou un ticket restaurant seront le bienvenue:

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...f_chaos_build/

----------


## Jalkar

Tu n'aurais pas interêt à tenter de jouer avec des Spells plutôt que Cyclone ?
Sur reddit tu parles de prendre les noeuds Chaos pour scall ton abyssal cry, tu devrais du coup tenter Contagion / Essence drain, ca peut aider à tuer le mob qui fera tout péter

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais va falloir que je test, j'ai pris cyclone complètement au pif mais il va peut être falloir que je joue spell effectivement, le truc c'est que j'ai qu'un 5 link et qu'il faut lvl up pour atteindre les nodes de chaos. 

J'ai cherché un calculateur de dps un peu partout mais j'ai rien trouvé de super :/

Je vais essayer de squatter des party pour lvl up x) je sens que y'a moyen de faire tourner le build


------------------


Bon j'ai rip  ::lol::  Je sais pas combien d'exalts qui partent en fumée  :Emo:  ça m'apprendra à jouer des builds pourris!

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ah tu tentais un build en HC. C'est pas le summum de l'intelligence pour tester oui.  ::trollface::

----------


## bobbyjr

> Tu l'evites.





> Ouais il peut tuer n'importe quel build très vite, mieux vaut l'éviter.


Lâche mais efficace. Merci !

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1631285

Un nouveau recipe ?

----------


## Kamikaze

> Ah tu tentais un build en HC. C'est pas le summum de l'intelligence pour tester oui.


Je me suis ruiné pour le faire en plus. Mes caisses sont complètement vide. Vide de chez vide hahaha

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je crois que ça va être le tout premier perso que je garde en standard tellement il m'a couté cher en stuff

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai beaucoup appris néanmoins: Grace + Determination ça marche toujours et c'est surpuissant. Ichimonji peut être excellent mais off hand, avec une main hand qui cogne. Heretic's Veil est surpuissant (qui en doutait).

Abyssal Cry est excellent. Dual Flame totem est le meilleur moyen d'xp en templar pour un coup totalement nul. Poison est bel et bien fumé.

Death's Oath est définitivement une merde infâme malheureusement, sauf un Build CI bizzare. Les stats sont cools mais le debuff de chaos nullifie la regen de vie et la degen qui tue les mobs n'a quasiment aucun impact. Fortify c'est bien et Endurance Charge aussi (on le savait déjà sûrement mais j'ai vraiment vu la force du truc).

L'air de rien mon build est intuable, je suis simplement mort sur une map beaucoup trop haut niveau (avec des rolls de damage monstres) pour moi car mon seul moyen de lvl up était de rejoindre des party qui faisaient des maps.

----------


## Thom

Fait chier ce jeu, on fini toujours par y revenir.

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai vendu les bottes des sept lieux que j'ai drop pour 45 chaos, les affaires reprennent hahahahaha

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon une fois atteint 92 j'ai compris que j'allais m'ennuyer sec à ce rythme là (et mes vacances se terminent, fini de jouer D:), j'ai donc claqué toute ma thune restante (coûte cher ces bordel de fragment) pour tenter le dernier défi du jeu auquel j'avais pas touché (quoique j'ai pas fait de T15 aussi), Uber Atziri...

Eh bien je me suis fait démonté! Et par un sous boss en plus! J'ai descendu les 2 Vaal Oversoul mid-life mais je me suis fait OS par leur lightning ball, pourtant je jouais purity of lightning lvl 20 (79% lightning) donc je comprends pas trop comment éviter ce truc... Je crois que le délire c'est de les shooter avant qu'ils sortent comme quand tu fais Atziri normal ou alors de les curses sévèrement, mais je joue que Vulnerability...

Y'a peut-être moyen d'éviter le Ball Lightning avec un skill de mouvement, Smoke Mine doit être pas mal. Sinon faut run une Topaz mais faut les tuer avant d'en être à cours alors...

Ça démonte la barre en tout cas ce qui est un peu contre intutif car ça fait plus mal que le Laser alors que je m'attendais à l'inverse vu que le Laser est fait pour être évitable facilement. Là impossible d'éviter le Ball Lightning en courant.

Bon dommage, j'aurais préféré mourir face à Atiziri plutôt que face aux sous boss mais c'était bien marrant.

----------


## Nuray

> Bon une fois atteint 92 j'ai compris que j'allais m'ennuyer sec à ce rythme là (et mes vacances se terminent, fini de jouer D:), j'ai donc claqué toute ma thune restante (coûte cher ces bordel de fragment) pour tenter le dernier défi du jeu auquel j'avais pas touché (quoique j'ai pas fait de T15 aussi), Uber Atziri...
> 
> Eh bien je me suis fait démonté! Et par un sous boss en plus! J'ai descendu les 2 Vaal Oversoul mid-life mais je me suis fait OS par leur lightning ball, pourtant je jouais purity of lightning lvl 20 (79% lightning) donc je comprends pas trop comment éviter ce truc... Je crois que le délire c'est de les shooter avant qu'ils sortent comme quand tu fais Atziri normal ou alors de les curses sévèrement, mais je joue que Vulnerability...
> 
> Y'a peut-être moyen d'éviter le Ball Lightning avec un skill de mouvement, Smoke Mine doit être pas mal. Sinon faut run une Topaz mais faut les tuer avant d'en être à cours alors...
> 
> Ça démonte la barre en tout cas ce qui est un peu contre intutif car ça fait plus mal que le Laser alors que je m'attendais à l'inverse vu que le Laser est fait pour être évitable facilement. Là impossible d'éviter le Ball Lightning en courant.
> 
> Bon dommage, j'aurais préféré mourir face à Atiziri plutôt que face aux sous boss mais c'était bien marrant.


Félicitations déjà lvl 92 c'est super balaise... T'avais combien d'hp ?
Mourir d'un type de dégâts alors qu'on a la purity associée ça fait toujours mal. Pas pressé de l'essayer Uber Atziri

----------


## Kamikaze

J'avais 6000 Hp de base et 800 de mana (1400 au total, 800 libre) avec Mind Over Matter. Un seul passage de Ball Lightning (c'est genre 6 projectiles en arc de cercle qui couvrent tout l'écran) me mettait à 100 Hp, du coup je pouvais survivre une salve de justesse mais un moment ils ont décidé de faire 1 salve chacun dans le même sens, mort d'un coup!

J'ai pas trop pigé cette mécanique, je sais pas si y'a "un truc", ça va vraiment très vite (dur à esquiver avec un skill de mouvement) et ça démonte la barre de vie. Je vois Topaz en choix vraiment évident mais ils ont vraiment beaucoup, beaucoup de HP et la Topaz va pas durer longtemps.

Si j'avais pas 79% de res lightning je serais mort d'un coup assurément.

Je pense que le combat n'est pas fait pour être fait en solo tout simplement. Si j'avais eu un Guardian qui double curse avec Enfeeble et Temporal Chain en plus de me donner une purity of lightning 79+ le combat aurait été assez facile.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour donner une idée des dps de mon perso (j'ai pas de tooltip car je joue Blink/Mirror) je peux tuer les Vaal Oversoul de Atziri normal avant qu'elles puissent bouger, et je tue la plupart des boss de maps avant qu'ils bougent (genre j'OS Torture Chamber). Et je tue Atziri normale en 2 fois grosso modo (je la mets mid life, elle fait ses trucs puis je la tue).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah oui, un énorme Leech avec Vaal Pact doit permettre de survivre également.

----------


## Bogdanov

Salut tout le monde,

Je me suis remis il y a une ou deux semaines à PoE, ça faisait trèèèèès longtemps que j'avais pas joué..
J'ai suivi un build trouvé au pif sur internet, que voilà : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...1429122/page/1

Je suis niveau 78, j'ai un mal de chien à aller plus loin que les maps level 2-3... Bref, j'ai l'impression d'avoir raté ma vie, et j'envisage de reroll carrément.
Voici le lien vers mon perso :
https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...o12/characters

Donc quelques questions :
Qu'est-ce que je devrais changer dans mes talents/mon stuff pour arriver enfin à survivre, et à tuer les boss de maps?
Est-ce que j'aurais meilleur temps de reroll directement?
Si je reroll, est-ce qu'il y a un bon build qui utiliserait une partie du matos que j'ai acheté afin de pas devoir tout balancer/revendre?

Merci d'avance !

----------


## mentasm

Ola mes canards, 
Pour avoir commencé mon 1er perso HC en ligue (actuellement lvl43) je lance un appel au loot : si vous trouvez des 2H, qui ne vous servent pas évidement, avec un gros pool de physical dmg (le reste je m'en fout) je suis temporairement preneur. Une Kaom's Primacy par exemple. 
-mendiant on- Si vous voulez vendre ça m'intéresse aussi mais vu que je débute le HC je n'ai que quelques chaos -mendiant off-
Merci

----------


## Harlockin

Ahah, je suis dans le même cas mais en league softcore xD (perso lvl 55)

D'ailleurs, je voulais me prendre une Marohi Erqi, mais quand je vois les prix... C'est valable d'en prendre une pourrie a 1 ou 2 chaos et de voir plus tard pour l'améliorer ou en acheter une meilleure ?

----------


## cailloux

TIens j'ai chatté bizarrement.

Le premier nécro en difficulté normale, dans le fetid pool m'a droppé 2 fois le même unique (abberaths horn, rien de sexy mais quand même)

En plus je comptais faire un fireball witch.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> Je me suis remis il y a une ou deux semaines à PoE, ça faisait trèèèèès longtemps que j'avais pas joué..
> J'ai suivi un build trouvé au pif sur internet, que voilà : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...1429122/page/1
> 
> Je suis niveau 78, j'ai un mal de chien à aller plus loin que les maps level 2-3... Bref, j'ai l'impression d'avoir raté ma vie, et j'envisage de reroll carrément.
> Voici le lien vers mon perso :
> https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...o12/characters
> 
> ...


Les res sont à 75? Tu as combien d'ES/life? J'ai pas trop regardé ton stuff mais il est pas trop moche on dirait.

----------


## azack

> J'avais 6000 Hp de base et 800 de mana (1400 au total, 800 libre) avec Mind Over Matter. Un seul passage de Ball Lightning (c'est genre 6 projectiles en arc de cercle qui couvrent tout l'écran) me mettait à 100 Hp, du coup je pouvais survivre une salve de justesse mais un moment ils ont décidé de faire 1 salve chacun dans le même sens, mort d'un coup!


Qu'est ce que tu foutais chez *UBER* Atziri??? T'en as encore trop pris mec  :;): 
Pourquoi ne pas farmer la normale avant??

Tu aurais pas plutôt "loupé" tes évasions/acrob machin?

Ah et sinon merci à Cadiro et Defreeze (Dirian je crois), le Kaom heart, acheté 4.3k coins m'a fait gagner 2ex et 4k net pour une 1heure d'attente, propre  ::happy2::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Qu'est ce que tu foutais chez *UBER* Atziri??? T'en as encore trop pris mec 
> Pourquoi ne pas farmer la normale avant??


Par ce qu'il l'a déjà buté easy en "normal" et qu'il s'emmerdait.

Marrant qu'un gars lui fasse cette remarque alors que ce même gars l'a accompagné pour Zana Village ruine kill corrupted bosses, double bosses, vulnerability/elem weakness... :°

Noob. !  ::P:

----------


## Jalkar

Huhu, j'avais un total de 4685 pièces de Cadiro... Le monsieur m'a proposer une Lighning Coil pour 4672 pièces. Je le soupçonne de tracer le nombre des pièces qu'il distribue dans ses coffres  ::XD::

----------


## Ravine

Je suis en train de finaliser mon guide Lightning Wrap. Je n'ai plus qu'a faire quelques maps 7-10 pour etre elligible dans la liste des builds et ca sera bieng. Je le posterai fierement ici quand il sera en ligne.

Et donc, la partie importante derriere c'est que les nouvelles flasques sont super cool. http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Flask#Utility_flasks
Sulphur est en train de devenir une de mes favorites (en Curse Immunity elle est fantastique; rajoutez Increased Duration ou +20 charges pour encore plus de fun)
Quartz est completement indispensable en build Phase Acrobatics.
Et je pense user et abuser de Basalt dans mon futur build Block.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Qu'est ce que tu foutais chez *UBER* Atziri??? T'en as encore trop pris mec 
> Pourquoi ne pas farmer la normale avant??
> 
> Tu aurais pas plutôt "loupé" tes évasions/acrob machin?
> 
> Ah et sinon merci à Cadiro et Defreeze (Dirian je crois), le Kaom heart, acheté 4.3k coins m'a fait gagner 2ex et 4k net pour une 1heure d'attente, propre


Je pense pas que ça rapporte des masses de farm Atziri normal (5 chaos minimum le set de pièces pour la run) et franchement elle est pas ouf je trouve (donc je suppose que c'est pas rentable de la farm, trop de concurrence). Faudra que je check vite fait les taux de drop quand même, si ça vaut le coup je me finance avec ça pour Uber Atziri.

J'avais drop sa flask quand je l'ai tuée et elle vaut 1c en HC Perandus donc bon.

Uber Atziri j'ai vu qu'elle droppait forcément un item sur un kill, dont Atziri's Disfavour  :Bave: 

Mais bon j'ai bien pigé le délire de Uber Atziri, je pense que c'est le seul "vrai" endgame du jeu, c'est vraiment un check de si tu as tout (ou de voir si t'utilises des mécaniques pétées), tu peux pas y aller un peu à l'arrache comme Atziri normale.

D'ailleurs je pige pas pourquoi y'a pas plus de gens qui farment Uber dans cette league, les mortal piece sont bien plus accessibles et si tu drop Disfavour t'es rentable.

Mais en y repensant mon build était pas optimal du tout. Acrobatics est bel et bien inutile (c'est l'évidence), surtout contre un boss comme Uber, ça reste un jet de dé qui garanti pas ta survie. J'aurais simplement drop tous mes noeuds qui me mènent à Acrobatics et pris de la vie à la place j'aurais peut-être pu faire le combat.

M'enfin en tout cas ça va clairement orienter mes choix de builds futur, je monte tout en pensant à Uber maintenant.

Bon après j'enfonce des portes ouvertes hein, je pense que y'a plein de joueurs qui font ça depuis belle lurette.

----------


## Ravine

> When hit, 30% of the damage that would be inflicted on the character's life is deducted from mana instead. *If the character has insufficient mana, then the remainder of the damage will be taken from life*.


En gros, tu n'as pas un 30% gratos. Si tu as un hit a 4000, 1200 vont etre candidat a l'offload sur la mana. seulement 800 vont pouvoir etre pris, et le reste repart sur ta vie. Donc je pense qu'il faut voir de ce cote la comment tu pourrais augmenter ton mana pool, ou reduire ta reservation pour equilibrer tes 2 pools. (Essence Worm pour 0 mana reserved?)

----------


## cailloux

Bon j'ai fais un petit  mage spé curse et lightning.

Pour balancer mes 4 curses (via 2 uniques et le skill tree) je me sers de *orb of storms* (curse on hit : *enfeeble* pour la défense et *conductivity* pour l'attaque et pouvoir déclencher le *hérald of ash*  ( curse on hit *sur temporal chain* et *elemental weakness*)

Je me sers de *storm call* pour DPS, un totem *ice nova* pour DPS un peu et control un peu plus. 

Question survit j'ai mis un *stone golem* et *zealoth oath* ce qui me fait un petit regen de bouclier, rien de fifou, mais ça aide un peu, mais peut être que je me suis fourvoyé. Plus tard je prendrai *chaos inoculation* et *mind over matter* pour l'instant j'ai 3000 bouclier et 900 vie. (-60% de résistance au chaos  ::unsure::  )

Dans l'idéal j'aimerai bien chopper le casque *Doedre's Scorn* qui me ferait gonfler mes dégats...

Je me demande si je dois aller chopper les trucs qui donnent des "curse effect" c'est difficile de voir si c'est vraiment intéressant.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> D'ailleurs je pige pas pourquoi y'a pas plus de gens qui farment Uber dans cette league, les mortal piece sont bien plus accessibles et si tu drop Disfavour t'es rentable.


Atziri c'est accessible, tu peux facilement te procurer des sets complets pour pas cher ou les farmer (zones et / ou juste refaire les frags dans le dispositif de zana pour obtenir des midnights) et en plus ça ne frappe pas si fort que ça, surtout du placement, et avec du gros dégât tu overkill tout les boss et donc tu as moins de risques de te faire défoncer.

Uber atziri c'est beaucoup moins accessible, beaucoup plus dangereux et beaucoup plus restrictif niveau build et équipement. Donc même si c'est plus accessible durant cette ligue qu'ailleurs, ça reste très dangereux d'autant plus si tu ne connais pas... Donc en HC, oui c'est normal que les gens ne la farme pas en très grand nombre.

----------


## Kamikaze

> En gros, tu n'as pas un 30% gratos. Si tu as un hit a 4000, 1200 vont etre candidat a l'offload sur la mana. seulement 800 vont pouvoir etre pris, et le reste repart sur ta vie. Donc je pense qu'il faut voir de ce cote la comment tu pourrais augmenter ton mana pool, ou reduire ta reservation pour equilibrer tes 2 pools. (Essence Worm pour 0 mana reserved?)


Là je pars sur triple aura défensive avec les nodes d'aura du Tree. Je veux voir ce que donne une purity of lightning 79+ contre Uber, mais ouais effectivement après MOM sera moins bien car moins de mana.

Mais je vais respec CI je pense (et donc drop MOM) et simplement stacker un max d'ES, je peux prendre tous les nodes d'ES du tree en gardant le même build (voire mieux en fait, ça me fait un meilleur chemin dans l'arbre)

----------


## pwr

hello, c'est possible d'avoir une invit dans la guilde ?  ::): 

character name : Melyza

merci d'avance :D

----------


## Yshuya

C'est quoi la solution pour le reroll et le level up rapide ?

----------


## cailloux

> C'est quoi la solution pour le reroll et le level up rapide ?


Heu ? ya pas d'astuces à ma connaissance, connaitre les builds "facile" et avancer en évitant tout les endroits qui te font perdre du temps, profiter des loots d'un précédent perso pour équiper ton nouveau (genre tu mets de cotès une bonne armure complete de level 10 30 40 50. comme ça pas de chasse aux loots mais faut savoir quel sera ton perso en avance.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Reroll rapide après quelques semaines de ligue, bah pas compliqué :
-tabula rasa : aucune défense, mais le 6L qui fait tout ce que tu veux, l'idée est de défoncer tout ce que tu vas croiser. Pendant le leveling y'a pas de problème à claquer une gemme mana leech pour tenir le coup en mana ou même d'avoir deux skills et 4 support dans l'armure, si tu défonces, ça passe.
-elreon's rings / amulet : à partir du niveau 4 Elreon vend quotidiennement des bijoux avec son mod signature "-X to mana cost of skills" (de 4 a 8). Si tu n'as pas roll de gros bonus avec ça se porte très tôt et ça permet de bien bourinner (0 mana cost et full aura/heralds par exemple)
-armes uniques : entre le guildstash, tes propres loots et le trade, pour "rien" tu peux récupérer des armes pour bourriner efficacement.
-items de leveling : pas mal d'uniques sont très utiles juste pour leveler : anneaux/amulettes pas extra mais bourrins, armures uniques avec des boosts sans resistances... faut pas hésiter à les utiliser ! Y'a aussi un jewel unique qui booste les dégâts en fonction des items magiques (donc bleus) que tu portes, ça se couple iben avec les 3 bijoux d'elreon...
-résistance : pour certains passages ou en HC tu voudrais des résists, du coup faut miser sur quelques items qui aident beaucoup genre Goldrim (+30-40% all) ou même Aurumvorax (temporairement, genre un boss/zone qui pique)

Faut pas hésiter à utiliser des armes et skills qui ne correspondent pas à ton build si tu veux juste bourriner pour arriver en merciless/map, geofri's baptism par exemple c'est une masse à deux mains, mais elle fait tellement mal que tu peux tout nettoyer avec et changer d'arme/skill plus tard. 

Pour certains builds faut pas hésiter non plus (mais prévoir à l'avance) de monter avec un arbre que tu vas changer après, typiquement les builds energy shield : tu montes en vie, arrivé à un certains point où tu as ton stuff tu switchs pour ES. Mais bon, en sc tu peux bourriner à poil !  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Fucking Ghudda...

----------


## Yamayo

Vous parlez justement de farmer Uber en HC et c'est précisement le but de ce streamer, live là tout de suite :

https://www.twitch.tv/darkee7
Seems boring mais bon  ::huh::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

farming… boring…
Il doit y a avoir un lien… hum…

Ce qui me fait penser que je viens de voir la liste des enchantements possibles sur les casques. (il y en a juste plus de trois cents)  :haha: 
J’ai donc eu un bol fantastique en chopant un truc qui m’est effectivement utile (amélioration du buff du golem).

Les enchantements de casques devraient donc plus s’orienter vers le _trading_ que le _self-found_.

(enfin, cela dit, heureusement que le meilleur est planqué derrière le farming intensif, sinon les no-life innonderaient le jeu du meilleur matos et ça perdrait beaucoup de sa magie, non ?)

----------


## Jalkar

> Vous parlez justement de farmer Uber en HC et c'est précisement le but de ce streamer, live là tout de suite :
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/darkee7
> Seems boring mais bon


Je comprends pas son stuff/arbre, son curse genère de frenzy et lui a des + 2 power charge dans son arbre... je vois pas comment il les génère

pardon, j'avais loupé les skyforth  ::(: 


putain de riche

edit : il vient de rip

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ahahah j'ai cliqué le lien par hasard et j'ai vu le rip en live, ou alors j'ia rien compris au lien et c'était une vidéo replay mais vu la discussion sur le chan je pense pas !

Et j'adore comme d'hab le(s) gars qui parlent de lag quand ils rip, j'ai juste vu un couillon foncer dans une pièce, se manger plusieurs charges de roah et clic pour déco... et se voir en SC au retour. Alors bon, le coup du lag / bad server & co, il est juste mort comme une merde mon point de vue !  ::P: 

Edit : https://www.livecap.tv/t/null/uOMrDjsxbgF

Oui je confirme, y'a pas de lag là dedans, il se fait charger, il tente la déco au lieu de tp/flask/bouger, hop rip. Y'a pas d'histoire de lag quand tu penses survivre en déconnectant le jeu, c'est juste une technique de merde pour outrepasser le délais d'un tp.

----------


## Harlockin

SUrtout qu'il déco il a tjs plus de 50% de son shield, il avait largement 1 ou 2 secondes pour ce sortir de la plutot que de déco comme un débile..

----------


## Kamikaze

Mais lol quelle honte, mourir dans crematorium comme un naze quoi, tué par des Rhoa

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et oui y'a un délai de plusieurs secondes quand tu te déco, largement de quoi le tuer là

----------


## Pluton

Ptaiin ma necromancière, mon premier perso de PoE vient de RIP sur Dominus en normal HC, je savais pas qu'il fallait se coller à lui après sa transformation, j'ai juste vu un écran rougeoyer puis ma vie descendre à fond tout le temps et boum.
Rah les boules, j'ai roulé sur les 3 actes avec mon armée putréfiée...  :Emo:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

RIP
Découvrir PoE en HC relève un peu d’une forme de masochisme exploratoire, mais ça doit bien faire circuler l’adrénaline.
Tu n’as pas fini de manger des mécanismes punitifs (mais tout à fait gérables une fois assimilés). Tu devrais bien te muscler les fesses sur la fin de l’Acte 4  :;):

----------


## azack

@Pluton, j'ai fait comme toi, découverte du jeu en HC, et je suis toujours là  :;): 

CMP, arrête de jouer avec le bouton rouge!!! Tu peux me remettre dans la guilde stp? Azackat  ::siffle::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> CMP, arrête de jouer avec le bouton rouge!!! Tu peux me remettre dans la guilde stp? Azackat


Je t'ai pas kické depuis la dernière fois et t'étais réinvité, donc si t'es plus dedans, c'est toi tout seul comme un grand ! (ou comme Kami :° )

----------


## azack

J'ai peut être fait une kami, c'est possible  ::happy2:: 
Le boulet ^^!

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> RIP
> Découvrir PoE en HC relève un peu d’une forme de masochisme exploratoire, mais ça doit bien faire circuler l’adrénaline.
> Tu n’as pas fini de manger des mécanismes punitifs (mais tout à fait gérables une fois assimilés). Tu devrais bien te muscler les fesses sur la fin de l’Acte 4


Puis quand tu perds ton premier perso lvl 80+ à la faveur d'une déco ou d'un soucis de serveur, surtout dans un premier temps bien solliciter la colonne d'air, et ensuite histoire d'éviter toute séquelle -> cri primaire. Le métier qui rentre on appelle ça.

----------


## Mikh4il

Un pote s'est retrouvé en Standard après être rentré dans son hideout suite à un trade, ça fout les boules.

----------


## Seloune

Coucou par ici  :;): 

Je viens de me remettre à PoE depuis quelques jours et le démarrage est vraiment difficile.

Bref, quelqu'un peut il m'expliquer ce qu'est un implicit modifiers et un explicit modifiers en bon français avec des mots simples?  ::P: 

Merci d'avance!

----------


## Yshuya

Ok la map qui te tue après un certains temps. Je suis fan !

----------


## Ravine

> Coucou par ici 
> 
> Je viens de me remettre à PoE depuis quelques jours et le démarrage est vraiment difficile.
> 
> Bref, quelqu'un peut il m'expliquer ce qu'est un implicit modifiers et un explicit modifiers en bon français avec des mots simples? 
> 
> Merci d'avance!




Tu vois ces anneaux? http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Ring Un Iron Ring aura toujours 1-4 physical damage comme ligne tout en haut, meme un white ring. Ceci est un *implicit.*
Tu rolles ton anneau blanc en magique avec une Transmutation, et paf, tu as un anneau qui est bleu, et a deux nouveaux affixes. Ces deux nouveaux affixes sont des *explicit

*
en vert, un Implicit
en rouge, des Explicit

----------


## Yshuya

On continue Affixe et Suffixe !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai peut être fait une kami, c'est possible 
> Le boulet ^^!


Bah moi aussi je suis plus dans la guilde..... Humm

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Nom de perso siouplé on remet ça en ordre pour avoir des messages de RIP live  :;):

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> On continue Affixe et Suffixe !
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Bah moi aussi je suis plus dans la guilde..... Humm


Bon déjà, on oppose pas _affixe_ et _suffixe_. Dans les _affixes_, y'a les _préfixes_ et les _suffixes_.


En gros, tu as un objet blanc, il s'appelle *"grande épée"*. Tu prends la même *"grande épée"*, mais avec un bonus aux dégâts, donc magique/bleue, qui va s'appeler "*belle* *grande épée*" ("*beau/belle*" correspondant à un bonus % dégâts de niveau x). Ton bonus de dégâts est un _préfixe_ - car placé avant le nom de l'item. 

Ensuite tu prends la même *"grande épée"*, mais qui ce coup-ci a mieux roll, et en plus de ton bonus de dégats en %, tu as un bonus de dégâts de feu flat. L'objet va s'appeler "*belle* *grande épée* *infernale*" (de la mm manière, "*infernal(e)*" correspond à un bonus +dégâts feu flat de niveau x). Ton bonus de feu est un _suffixe_ - car placé après le nom de l'item.

Donc tu comprends le distingo, eut égard aux noms des objets magiques/bleus. Cela dit, quand tu roll du rare/jaune, y'a pas ce principe de nommage, mais on l'a quand même conservé pour désigner les pools de bonus qui peuvent être rollés sur les objets, sachant que les pools de préfixes et de suffixes sont différentes, et que tu ne peux roll au maximum que 6 affixes sur un jaune : trois préfixes, et trois suffixes.

A partir de là le jeu va être de connaître les différents affixes (ainsi que leur valeur en fonction de l'ilevel de l'item) pouvant roll sur un objet donné pour juger de sa qualité, ou éventuellement pour savoir ce vers quoi tu peux tendre si tu craft. Je te laisse chercher sur le wiki PoE pour la liste des affixes en fonction des items.  ::ninja:: 


PS : bien entendu l'exemple de la grande épée est purement inventé pour comprendre le concept, c'est pas le vrai nom ingame.

----------


## Seloune

> Tu vois ces anneaux? http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Ring Un Iron Ring aura toujours 1-4 physical damage comme ligne tout en haut, meme un white ring. Ceci est un *implicit.*
> Tu rolles ton anneau blanc en magique avec une Transmutation, et paf, tu as un anneau qui est bleu, et a deux nouveaux affixes. Ces deux nouveaux affixes sont des *explicit
> 
> *http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/72d7...cd4d7dc9cb.jpg
> en vert, un Implicit
> en rouge, des Explicit





> Bon déjà, on oppose pas _affixe_ et _suffixe_. Dans les _affixes_, y'a les _préfixes_ et les _suffixes_.
> 
> 
> En gros, tu as un objet blanc, il s'appelle *"grande épée"*. Tu prends la même *"grande épée"*, mais avec un bonus aux dégâts, donc magique/bleue, qui va s'appeler "*belle* *grande épée*" ("*beau/belle*" correspondant à un bonus % dégâts de niveau x). Ton bonus de dégâts est un _préfixe_ - car placé avant le nom de l'item. 
> 
> Ensuite tu prends la même *"grande épée"*, mais qui ce coup-ci a mieux roll, et en plus de ton bonus de dégats en %, tu as un bonus de dégâts de feu flat. L'objet va s'appeler "*belle* *grande épée* *infernale*" (de la mm manière, "*infernal(e)*" correspond à un bonus +dégâts feu flat de niveau x). Ton bonus de feu est un _suffixe_ - car placé après le nom de l'item.
> 
> Donc tu comprends le distingo, eut égard aux noms des objets magiques/bleus. Cela dit, quand tu roll du rare/jaune, y'a pas ce principe de nommage, mais on l'a quand même conservé pour désigner les pools de bonus qui peuvent être rollés sur les objets, sachant que les pools de préfixes et de suffixes sont différentes, et que tu ne peux roll au maximum que 6 affixes sur un jaune : trois préfixes, et trois suffixes.
> 
> ...


Génial! Merci à vous deux pour ces informations précieuses, je pige bien mieux maintenant  ::):

----------


## Jalkar

> Bon déjà, on oppose pas _affixe_ et _suffixe_. Dans les _affixes_, y'a les _préfixes_ et les _suffixes_.
> 
> 
> En gros, tu as un objet blanc, il s'appelle *"grande épée"*. Tu prends la même *"grande épée"*, mais avec un bonus aux dégâts, donc magique/bleue, qui va s'appeler "*belle* *grande épée*" ("*beau/belle*" correspondant à un bonus % dégâts de niveau x). Ton bonus de dégâts est un _préfixe_ - car placé avant le nom de l'item. 
> 
> Ensuite tu prends la même *"grande épée"*, mais qui ce coup-ci a mieux roll, et en plus de ton bonus de dégats en %, tu as un bonus de dégâts de feu flat. L'objet va s'appeler "*belle* *grande épée* *infernale*" (de la mm manière, "*infernal(e)*" correspond à un bonus +dégâts feu flat de niveau x). Ton bonus de feu est un _suffixe_ - car placé après le nom de l'item.
> 
> Donc tu comprends le distingo, eut égard aux noms des objets magiques/bleus. Cela dit, quand tu roll du rare/jaune, y'a pas ce principe de nommage, mais on l'a quand même conservé pour désigner les pools de bonus qui peuvent être rollés sur les objets, sachant que les pools de préfixes et de suffixes sont différentes, et que tu ne peux roll au maximum que 6 affixes sur un jaune : trois préfixes, et trois suffixes.
> 
> ...


Pour la liste des affixes il y a mieux que le wiki : http://poeaffix.net/

 ::):

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Pour la liste des affixes il y a mieux que le wiki : http://poeaffix.net/


Vrai, mon mauvais je l'avais oublié celui-là, définitivement une bonne adresse  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Guide pour les noobs qui m'accusent de kick sauf que là non :

----------


## Seloune

En passant j'aimerais bien faire parti de la guilde CPC, mon nom ingame très recherché étant SelouneShadow  ::):

----------


## Mikh4il

Ca y est level 90 en HC, je peux mourir heureux!

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain nouvelle Gateway Paris... Moi qui comptait faire une pause sur le jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## CaMarchePas

http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1638061

Prochaine phase de trade improvement.

Hype !



Spoiler Alert! 


Etant né un 31 mars, je suis immunisé, petite précision au cas où...

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ben happy retro-birthday alors  :;):  Te voilà encore plus drogué à PoE et encore plus débile - il y a du bon dans les deux  :;): 

Et faîtes rouler les maps bande de veinards ! Styx annonçait un ping de 18 ms  :Mellow2:  Cette indécence… (avec mes 220 ms, vent dans le dos, je vous laisse imaginer la différence d’expérience de jeu).
Droguez-vous et achetez des packs !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

20ms annoncées, mais je suis comme pour london, 32. Mais Styx vit à Paris c'est de la triche.

----------


## Harlockin

C'est vrai la gateway paris ou c'est encore un fake lié au monde aquatique?  ::P:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> C'est vrai la gateway paris ou c'est encore un fake lié au monde aquatique?


Non non, c'est vrai  :^_^:

----------


## azack

Yes, testé la nouvelle gateway, 22ms mais toujours non constant  ::sad:: 

Je veux acheter un fish à Cadiro

----------


## earnil

La gateway à Paris c'est bien bien cool. J’espère que ça va résoudre les problèmes de transit IP avec Orange.

----------


## Ariath

> Ca y est level 90 en HC, je peux mourir heureux!


Fuuuu !!! Bien joué tu gères !!!
Me suis fait two shot par izaro hier dans le labyrinth, niveau 49, c'était ma 1ere tentative...pourtant je roulais sur le jeu...
J'avais besoin d'en parler... ::cry::

----------


## Ravine

Ouais il pique sa mere. J'ai unlock mes 2 dernieres points sur mon trapper au level 76+, j'ai ete assez vocal sur Mumble je pense. Comme on dit par chez moi, "J'ai fait de l'huile"

----------


## Mad-T

Bon, donc il marche ce trapper ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Répondre à une question aléatoire sur le /global 820 pour avoir "une suprise" et être invité dans un vaal temple !  ::love::

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Bon j'avais pas test encore la ligue perandus et le labyrinthe. C'est une impression où ledit labyrinthe est un peu mal foutu niveau concept ? Entre les décos qui te font perdre toute ta progression, le niveau fixe daily - mais pas vraiment - et le niveau de dmg  un poil overtuné de certains pièges et du boss, c'est un petit peu limite pour du contenu obligatoire si on veut avoir ses 2 points, surtout en normal si on est débutant.

Perso j'ai LD à une room du dernier boss, suis mort deux fois sur du piège sur un lag/perte de fps malvenu et j'ai laissé tomber pour la soirée, ça risque de faire bizarre à un joueur qui démarre PoE. Je pige pas pourquoi ils n'ont pas gaté les ascendencies derrière Malachai par exemple (tout le monde se plaignait que le kill n'avait aucun intérêt, surtout en merciless, et ça aurait remis cent balles dans le nourrin quand tu finis une diff pour recommencer dans la suivante), et gardé le labyrinthe en contenu hard pour les enchants/les coffres de loot.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Tu te doutes bien que les décos ne sont pas prévues hein quand même. Si les décos ne plantaient pas l'instance, on aurait aussi une possibilité de quitter en cours ou de mourir, ce qui est contre le principe du labyrinthe. S'ils arrivaient à faire qu'après une déco tu puisses revenir dans ta map, ils le feraient, là c'est pas le cas, qui sait un jour ils y arriveront peut être (cf le lockstep contre les desync qui n'était pas possible).

Si le layout était strictement identique entre deux runs, ça enlèverait du challenge (faut compter qu'ils ont prévu de chronométrer les parcours) et recommencer le lab (pour d'autres loots/enchantements) consisterait à retenir le chemin le plus court et les pièges... Là au moins tu dois rester vigilant. 

Les pièges ont des dégâts fixes mais en pourcentage de ta vie, ils ne font pas trop ou pas assez de dégâts, ils font des dégâts en proportion et tu sais ce qui t'attend si tu restes dedans ou prend des risques. Ça évite de rendre le truc complètement brainless pour certains builds (il suffirait de faire max life/armor/regen et hop, tu marches partout sans regarder) ou au contraire impossible à d'autres (low life aurabot, tu peux quand même traverser les pièges là), et ça ne rend rien obligatoire (sauf à faire gaffe).

Izaro pique, mais ça va encore, évidemment les persos support ou papier auront intérêt à venir en groupe ou après plusieurs niveaux d'avance, mais il se gère. A force de runs tu sauras quels bonus sont dangereux ou pas, si tu veux faciliter le combat (détruire ses buffs) ou avoir plus de loot (ne pas détruire les buffs donne des clés en plus).
Argus par contre selon ton build ça peut être bien plus punitif... Il est bien rapide et tape bien fort tout en étant tanky. Il n'est pas obligatoire par contre.

Faut comprendre aussi que le lab n'est pas fait pour quelqu'un qui débute le jeu, et n'aura d'ailleurs que peu d'intérêt pour un grand débutant. Les ascendancy sont puissantes, mais si tu sais faire un build, pas si tu as du mal à gérer tes gemmes de support ou faire un build viable par toi même... et les enchantements sont eux aussi fait pour intéresser les joueurs avertis / farmeurs / tradeurs. Le joueur lambda casual n'aura que peu de chance d'obtenir l'enchantement qui lui plait.

Et faut savoir qu'une fois que tu gères le labyrinthe, le run complet peut prendre que quelques minutes...

----------


## Ravine

C'est pas du contenu obligatoire et c'est enfin un vrai challenge, different. Faut juste arreter de toujours vouloir rusher. C'est une approche completement differente.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Tu te doutes bien que les décos ne sont pas prévues hein quand même. Si les décos ne plantaient pas l'instance, on aurait aussi une possibilité de quitter en cours ou de mourir, ce qui est contre le principe du labyrinthe. S'ils arrivaient à faire qu'après une déco tu puisses revenir dans ta map, ils le feraient, là c'est pas le cas, qui sait un jour ils y arriveront peut être (cf le lockstep contre les desync qui n'était pas possible).
> 
> Si le layout était strictement identique entre deux runs, ça enlèverait du challenge (faut compter qu'ils ont prévu de chronométrer les parcours) et recommencer le lab (pour d'autres loots/enchantements) consisterait à retenir le chemin le plus court et les pièges... Là au moins tu dois rester vigilant. 
> 
> Les pièges ont des dégâts fixes mais en pourcentage de ta vie, ils ne font pas trop ou pas assez de dégâts, ils font des dégâts en proportion et tu sais ce qui t'attend si tu restes dedans ou prend des risques. Ça évite de rendre le truc complètement brainless pour certains builds (il suffirait de faire max life/armor/regen et hop, tu marches partout sans regarder) ou au contraire impossible à d'autres (low life aurabot, tu peux quand même traverser les pièges là), et ça ne rend rien obligatoire (sauf à faire gaffe).
> 
> Izaro pique, mais ça va encore, évidemment les persos support ou papier auront intérêt à venir en groupe ou après plusieurs niveaux d'avance, mais il se gère. A force de runs tu sauras quels bonus sont dangereux ou pas, si tu veux faciliter le combat (détruire ses buffs) ou avoir plus de loot (ne pas détruire les buffs donne des clés en plus).
> Argus par contre selon ton build ça peut être bien plus punitif... Il est bien rapide et tape bien fort tout en étant tanky. Il n'est pas obligatoire par contre.
> 
> ...


Pourtant il faut prévoir l'environnement, d'autant qu'un lag ou une déco c'est tout sauf épisodique sur PoE. Et encore, même pour la déco passons (c'est compliqué de faire le tri entre une déco fortuite et le gars qui cheese), un petit système de checkpoint via le pop d'un town portal à chaque itération d'izaro serait pas gamebreaking (si tu déco tu perds quand même les town portals) et permettrait d'éponger les soucis de lag et de desynch. 

Quitte par ailleurs à faire disparaître ou a downgrade l'enchant et/ou les coffres de fin si tu crèves/emprunte le portal (ou te faire disparaitre tes silver/treasure keys). Ça rendrait la chose "faisable" pour le joueur lambda avec une carotte réduite au bout, et conserverait le meilleur contenu derrière le full challenge (qui - si j'ai bien tout compris - est plus si challenge que ça à HL, vu que côté mob/boss scale pas au delà du 68 ?)

Sinon, pour les pièges, en fait c'est pas tant le montant des dégâts en y réfléchissant, c'est la hitbox. Je pourrais jurer que sur les deux fois où j'ai canné, j'étais ni dans le blender ni dans la lave. Ptet un peu de désynch. Bizarrement Argus ne m'a pas vraiment posé de problème, à distance en normal du moins (j'ai fais le crochet pour le kill à chaque run). Une fois pigé qu'il a une phase de rage où il trace et a un buff de dégats (je coure) et une phase ou il se traine (je kite).

Au final sur la question de la cible, y'a une contradiction : si c'est fait pour les mecs avec de la bouteille, tu implémentes pas ça act 3 dès le normal. Le débutant sait pas forcément que c'est pas fait pour lui, y ayant accès avant même dominus. C'est un peu comme la première version de l'act IV qui était overtuné as fuck et qui représentait une étrangeté dans la courbe de progression du jeu (bon y'a tjrs un pic avec l'a4, mais c'est réduit). 

Y'a un moment donné où on chute de la corniche du hardcore/challenge pour tomber dans quelque chose d'abscons pour les non-initiés (et je dis ça en tant que joueur ayant connu l'époque ghost'n goblins, et ayant qq centaines d'heures sur les dark souls et autres monster hunter), ce qui représente un mauvais design. Un design intelligent pour un jeu (vidéo ou pas d'ailleurs), c'est "facile à comprendre, mais difficile à maîtriser".

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est pas du contenu obligatoire et c'est enfin un vrai challenge, different. Faut juste arreter de toujours vouloir rusher. C'est une approche completement differente.


Oui, enfin y'a une différence massive entre un challenge "pas obligatoire" (pour moi c'est à peu près aussi obligatoire que les quêtes qui te récompensent par des skillpoints, m'enfin) qu'il faut refaire dans chaque difficulté, et Uber Atziri (un challenge clairement posé à l'endgame, pour des persos endgame et des joueurs qui savent comment aller la pêcher - tu tomberas pas dans l'instance par hasard).


Sinon :




> Faut juste arreter de toujours vouloir rusher. C'est une approche completement differente.





> Et faut savoir qu'une fois que tu gères le labyrinthe, le run complet peut prendre que quelques minutes...


Faudra vous mettre d'accord.

----------


## Nielle

Hello les canards, ayant enfin réussi à installer le jeu sur Mac, je serais très intéressé de participer à la guide des canards. 

Je me lance pour l'instant pas en hardcore pour mon premier perso, et pas le mode standard (pris celui du milieu)

Le pseudo de mon compte c'est Nielle, mais mon personnage j'ai pas pu reprendre.. du coup c'est Nethan_Rahl (je suis pas encore fixé sur le perso  ::P: )

----------


## Yshuya

> Faudra vous mettre d'accord.


Il ne parle pas de la même chose.

Tu écris beaucoup de chose mais personnellement le labyrinthe, je l'ai fini en merciless, je suis nouveau, c'est mon premier personnage. J'en ai pris plein dans la gueule et sur Cadiro mais je n'ai jamais trouvé cela honteux. 
Si tu as autant de déconnexion que tu annonces, il faudrait peut être regarder de ton côté. Je n'ai (pour ma part) jamais été déconnecté de POE.

Il est facile de comprendre que le Labyrinthe amène des super points. Il est donc normal de comprendre qu'il sera difficile a maîtrise et que tu ne dois pas y aller les bras croisés.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Faudra vous mettre d'accord.


Le labyrinthe quand tu découvres tu y passes une heure, tu recommences, tu crèves, tu reviens avec plus de niveau/meilleur stuff/lendemain avec d'autres bonus, bref, tu le fais pas en rushant ni ne le farmes pour les enchantements, mais tu le fais quand même si tu veux tes points d'ascendance, en temporisant plus ou moins. 

Le labyrinthe quand tu le connais bien, que t'es lvl90 avec des gemmes q20, que ton perso est stuffé et fini, tu le fais en 15 minutes en ramassant le loot.

Le labyrinthe quand tu le farmes façon chinois, t'as un perso qui va vite, avec Whirling Blades/seven step league, un build qui va insta kill les boss (de la même manière qu'il va insta kill quasi tous les boss de maps avant le dernier tiers), t'as un stock d'items à enchanter (rares ilvl83+, uniques utiles genre rat's nest / alpha's howl / heretic's veil / doedre's scorn...) et tu le fais en cinq minutes. 

Bref, on ne parle pas du même moment dans le jeu et on est bien d'accord avec Ravine.


Et l'ascendance n'a rien de plus obligatoire que les quêtes secondaires, je ne le fais souvent qu'après, surtout sur les rerolls j'avance dans le jeu puis je reviens plus tard prendre les points de skills. Tu vas finir par les faire, tu n'en as pas besoin pour vider le jeu avant les maps. Les ascendances, même quand elles débloquent un truc important du build (totems invulnérables au feu, multy totems, chain reaction pour les traps...) n'ont rien d'indispensable pour atteindre un niveau où tu seras plus tranquille pour réussir le lab. Avant ascendancy on en avait pas, depuis ascendancy on les a, et pourtant le reste du jeu n'a pas changé hein !

----------


## Seloune

Vous avez par hasard un cap ou une sorte d'objectif à atteindre en terme de points de vie par palier de level, un peu comme les résistes au 75%?

Non parce que je recommence un perso, mon ancien se fait laminer en mode normal à l'acte 4, il démonte bien en dps mais je tiens pas les boss (notamment Piety qui m'arrache bien les dents). J'ai 900 de vie, 40% d'esquive (pour un personnage spécialisé la dessus ça fait un peu pitié...) donc ça doit venir de la mon problème... De plus je pense avoir été un poil rapide, déjà la fin du jeu alors que j'ai commencé avant hier...

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Vous avez par hasard un cap ou une sorte d'objectif à atteindre en terme de points de vie par palier de level, un peu comme les résistes au 75%?
> 
> Non parce que je recommence un perso, mon ancien se fait laminer en mode normal à l'acte 4, il démonte bien en dps mais je tiens pas les boss (notamment Piety qui m'arrache bien les dents). J'ai 900 de vie, 40% d'esquive (pour un personnage spécialisé la dessus ça fait un peu pitié...) donc ça doit venir de la mon problème... De plus je pense avoir été un poil rapide, déjà la fin du jeu alors que j'ai commencé avant hier...


T'inquiète, t'es pas à la fin du jeu  ::): 

900 de vie c'est un poil limite, et regarde tes resists effectivement. Piety fait du physical/lightning, bétonne de ce côté là. Idéalement pour l'act 4 faut que tu sois cappé all res, et il est normal de mourir un peu pour une première fois. Savoir aussi certains truc du style tu peux dash a travers le rayon de piety. Essaye d'avoir des flasks qui vont bien, genre au moins une flask de vie instant ("seething" pour le nom de l'affixe), et si tu veux tu peux utiliser des curses type warlord's mark pour aider (life+mana leech). Voila une ou deux pistes  ::): 


Bon sinon sur le débat du lab vraisemblablement on s'en sortira pas, et je suis trop vieux pour pisser dans les violons. Donc on va juste ranger le péremptoire et dire qu'on est d'accord sur le fait de pas être d'accord.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si tu as autant de déconnexion que tu annonces, il faudrait peut être regarder de ton côté. Je n'ai (pour ma part) jamais été déconnecté de POE.


https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...f/rip_servers/

----------


## Seloune

> T'inquiète, t'es pas à la fin du jeu 
> 
> 900 de vie c'est un poil limite, et regarde tes resists effectivement. Piety fait du physical/lightning, bétonne de ce côté là. Idéalement pour l'act 4 faut que tu sois cappé all res, et il est normal de mourir un peu pour une première fois. Savoir aussi certains truc du style tu peux dash a travers le rayon de piety. Essaye d'avoir des flasks qui vont bien, genre au moins une flask de vie instant ("seething" pour le nom de l'affixe), et si tu veux tu peux utiliser des curses type warlord's mark pour aider (life+mana leech). Voila une ou deux pistes


Super merci pour ces informations je vais regarder tout ça  :;):

----------


## Yshuya

> https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...f/rip_servers/


Chouette des mecs qui ont subi des déconnections roulons nous là dedans !  ::lol::

----------


## CaMarchePas

Non mais les décos y'en a plein depuis ascendancy, très (trop) instable surtout en perandus, ça s'améliore avec les patchs (qui eux aussi sont buggués depuis ascendancy, en tout cas sur steam), mais y'a un gros travail à faire là dessus, ce n'est pas que du pas de bol de certains joueurs. 

@Gimpster : si notre discussion c'est "pisser dans un violon" alors oui t'as raison, arrêtes là par ce que l'étape suivante c'est l'un qui insulte l'autre.
J'ose pas imaginer si t'avais dis de la merde et qu'on t'avait envoyé chier, genre en parlant d'achat d'items contre argent réel. >.>

----------


## young_nana

Salut ici !!

Je suis actuellement à la recherche d'une guilde. Je joue en Softcore League, je suis actuellement lvl 94. Mon nom de compte est Adyona et mon perso c'est Adyctive. Si vous aviez une petite place pour moi ça serait avec plaisir  :Mellow2:

----------


## Zephy

On t'ajoutera après l'apero  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Et on n'oublie pas de venir sur le mumble !

----------


## Harlockin

J'ai une angine et suis a moitié muet, j'peux venir quand même ?  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Surtension EDF, bilan au moins 2 boitiers CPL morts donc plus d'alim sur la box et la multi prise du pc a littéralement cramé,  j'attend la fin des reparations de EDF pour vérifier le reste... Bref, Ça va être dur de jouer cette semaine... Vous me mettez des pièces de côté ?  ::'(: 

Edit : bon bah je confirme, boitiers cpl morts et ma tour ne s'allume plus... en plus d'autres matos morts...

----------


## young_nana

L'excuse pour lui filer du loot hey !  :tired: 
Règle tout ça tranquillement, Cadiro sera peut être plus généreux quand tu reviendras, à défaut de ne pas l'avoir été jusque là. Pour moi en tout cas  ::|:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Outch, ça peut vite revenir à très cher, j'espère que ton assurance est bonne.

----------


## GUESH

Vraiment sympa ce jeu.

Je suis assez stupéfait par le gain que provoque le passage d'un 4L à un 5L (+35% de dps sur l'attaque principale dans mon cas), vivement le 6L !

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Outch, ça peut vite revenir à très cher, j'espère que ton assurance est bonne.


Quand j'ai acheté la maison mon conseiller bancaire (le vampire qui pique nos sous) m'a bien présenté l'assurance maison et expliqué les nuances entre ce qui est couvert (inondation, incendie du quartier...) et ce qui ne l'est pas (foudre, surtension...) du coup on avait vite convenu de prendre l'option pour les risques électriques ET le remplacement à neuf du matériel... Reste à voir si ça va bien fonctionner... (et changer d'assurance s'ils m'entubent sur ça).

----------


## Harlockin

J'avais eu un soucis similaire il y a quelques années, j'avais du obtenir une preuve de la part d'EDF comme quoi il y avait vraiment eu une surtension pour me faire remboursé. Ben ça avait été un parcours du combattant car ils ne voulait rien savoir chez EDF.

----------


## azack

RIP pc!
On va pouvoir t’insulter tranquillou pendant 1 semaine, le bonheur quoi!  ::happy2::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> RIP pc!
> On va pouvoir t’insulter tranquillou pendant 1 semaine, le bonheur quoi!


Le soucis c'est qu'il y a pas que le pc... Surtension ça peut TOUT te flinguer. Frigo, tv, bref, tout ce qui est branché.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'avais eu un soucis similaire il y a quelques années, j'avais du obtenir une preuve de la part d'EDF comme quoi il y avait vraiment eu une surtension pour me faire remboursé. Ben ça avait été un parcours du combattant car ils ne voulait rien savoir chez EDF.


Ouai mais bon, s'ils dénigrent avoir été prévenus par 4 propriétaires et par les pompiers arrivés avec la grande échelle (ça sentait le cramé dans deux habitations) et avoir dépêché un premier agent sur place (camionnette) puis un second avec le camion à nacelle pendant plusieurs heures... là je pense que je serais en droit de faire sauter leurs bureaux qui sont pas bien loin. >.>

edit : oui y'a pas que le pc et les box, y'a le micro onde, deux lustres (bon des ampoules, ça va y'a pire) et la chaudière qu'a pas deux ans qui ne s'allume plus (ptet qu'un fusible, mais tant que le technicien passe pas je sais pas) et le lave linge de la cave aussi... Plus la surprise de voir d'autres trucs plus tard, si le frigo depuis hier il se serait réchauffé c'est facile à contrôler, et là ça va, mais genre le cumulus... bah faut vider l'eau et attendre une chauffe complète...

----------


## Ravine

Pas cool; j'espere que les assurances vont couvrir ca correctement. Toujours facile de dire ca apres coup, mais ce genre d'evenement est toujours un bon rappel pour coller des multiprises antifoudre de qualite sur tous les appareils "sensibles"/de confort (la TV 12000", les pc atomiques, etc). Investir 40-50 euros ca peut paraitre too much sur le coup, mais quand tu la trimballes pendant 10 ans et qu'elle te sauve ton rig une fois tous les 36 du mois, c'est clairement un investissement plus que rentable.

Anecdote: quand je me suis achete mon premier pc a moi tout seul pour dans ma chambre, j'etais passe a leroy merlin pour acheter quelques trucs, dont une multiprise avec fusible changeable. Le truc m'avait coute un petit bras (je ne me souviens plus du prix, mais c'etait consequent; la prise valait plus cher que le bloc alim de mon nouveau pc), pese clairement son poids (je peux tabasser des zombis avec sans probleme).
Dans les 2 premieres semaines d'utilisation de mon PC, j'ai change 3 fois le fusible et j'ai commence a me plaindre a mes parents que c'etait quand meme chelou que ma chambre faisait sauter ma prise aussi regulierement. Apres avoir insiste un peu, ils ont fait venir leur electricien prefere pour verifier l'install electrique de l'etage.
La gueule de l'electricien en voyant le tableau bricole par le precedent proprietaire de la maison etait priceless. Il a tout de suite deconnecte le truc, est venu le changer dans la semaine qui a suivi, et a declare qu'on avait eu grave de la chance de pas avoir d'incendie avec un tableau electrique pareil.
J'ai donc sauve la maison et mon PC avec ma multiprise de bourrin (je l'ai toujours avec moi 15 ans apres d'ailleurs)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bah pour la blague la multiprise antifoudre je l'ai changé y'a moins de 2 mois car elle merdait sévère, mais elle avait plus de dix ans. Sauf que y'avait plus d'antifoudre dans le coin donc j'ai pris une normale (5 prises et bouton on/off) en attendant de refaire une commande (quelques trucs à changer). 

Bon après, vu le problème c'est pas dit que ça aurait changé grand chose... j'ai un seul fusible sur une quinzaine qui a grillé (celui où était branché le micro onde, qui a grillé, mais la hotte d'aspiration et la senseo aussi, qui marchent encore), le fusible des lampes qui ont sauté n'a pas bougé, le fusible des prises des box n'a pas bougé, le fusible des prises du pc n'a pas bougé ET, cerise sur le gâteau, les plombs n'ont même pas sauté de suite... J'ai demandé au technicien comment ça se faisait car même si l'installation est vieille les deux contrôles étaient nickels pour le compteur & tableaux, et que ça a toujours bien sauté quand y'a eu un couac... Bah d'après lui si c'est extérieur à la maison (donc arrivée principale) et que ce n'est pas un court circuit, ben ça peut fluctuer énormément et ne pas griller un seul fusible tout en cramant tout le matos... vachement rassurant j'ai presque eu le feu dans mon bureau quand même (la dite prise du bureau qui a cramé).

----------


## Harlockin

Et la tu te dis que si c'était arrivé en pleine nuit sans personne pour ce rendre compte, t'étais peut être bon pour un "jolie" feu de joie de ton apart..

----------


## Ravine

Ah et on parlait des runs de Labyrinthe l'autre fois: n'hesitez pas a utiliser temporairement un Stone Golem pendant vos runs. La regen flat qu'il fournit peut vous sauver les fesses si vous ne faites pas gaffe, ca aide tres bien.

Sinon j'ai atteint le level pallier pour mon nouveau perso ce matin. Donc j'ai FarshaCele, lvl 65+ Ascendant, Hierophant/Chieftain.
Le build c'est de jouer Earthquake dans une paire d'Empire's Grasp corrompus (Applies lvl 10 Vulnerability on Hit), avec Jack, the Axe. Ca fait saigner tout le monde dans la zone, ca ramene tout le monde vers le milieu. Mais le truc c'est que j'ai 2 Ancestral Protector qui tapent tout le monde, et qui utilisent la gemme Bloodlust. C'est fun (et ca me manquait de jouer melee).

(a noter que contrairement a mes precedents builds, le cout des Empire's Grasp est de l'ordre 35-70 chaos en fonction de la dispo et des rolls d'armure/corruption. Ma paire m'a coute 35c)
https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...ers/FarshaCele

----------


## Ravine

Ascendant Chiefophant : Bleeding Probotector

*Ancestral Protector* - MSplash - Melee Phys - Bloodlust  // *Helmet* (i like Geoffri's)
*Earthquake* - Increased AoE - Less Duration - Melee Phys // *Empire's Grasp* Corrupted with Vulnerability on Hit
CWDT - Immortal Call - Increased Duration - Blood Rage // *Boots*

*Leap Slam* - Faster Attack - Fortify // *Jack, the Axe*
*Vaal Haste* - *Vaal Cyclone* - Increased Duration // Shield (*Great Old One's Ward*)

*Vengeance - Riposte - Reckoning* - Endurance Charge on Melee Stun // Chest (currently, *Ambu's Charge*; objectif:* Atziri's Splendour*)
*Herald of Ash - Determination* //

*Flame Golem* // unset ring

----------


## cailloux

> (a noter que contrairement a mes precedents builds, le cout des Empire's Grasp


Tiens c'est marrant j'essaye de faire un build débile, (mais je suis quasi sûr que c'est peine perdu en fait) qui consisterait à rameuter tout les méchants de la zone devant moi  grâce à empire grasp avec frost blade + hypothermia. Comme ça ils arrivent gelé, je lance un abyssal cry et j'en fais éclater un avec hérald of ice. Et boum réaction en chaine.

Mais je pense que mes explosions ne feront jamais assez de dégât même en me concentrant à mort sur les "cold damage"



On peut imaginer un truc à peut prêt similaire mais avec detonate dead.

----------


## CaMarchePas

http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1641355

----------


## Ravine

> Tiens c'est marrant j'essaye de faire un build débile, (mais je suis quasi sûr que c'est peine perdu en fait) qui consisterait à rameuter tout les méchants de la zone devant moi  grâce à empire grasp avec frost blade + hypothermia. Comme ça ils arrivent gelé, je lance un abyssal cry et j'en fais éclater un avec hérald of ice. Et boum réaction en chaine.
> 
> Mais je pense que mes explosions ne feront jamais assez de dégât même en me concentrant à mort sur les "cold damage"
> 
> On peut imaginer un truc à peut prêt similaire mais avec detonate dead.


Ou tu peux adapter le build que joue Psycho en ce moment (Gladiator Block/Bleed/Explosion). Frost Blade fait du physical damage, donc il peut legitimement faire du bleeding, meme si c'est peu. Comme tu ramenes tout le monde, ils explosent s'ils sont saignants, et s'ils sont frozen, tu les shatter avec Herald of Ice. Ca me parait completement jouable.

Teste le en standard avec un perso deja stuff/level up?

----------


## Ravine

@Cailloux: j'adore ton idee en fait. J'ai une tres mauvaise idee de build qui me vient, ca pourrait marcher (mal) et faire des degats (de moule) mais ca serait rigolo (et completement injouable/inutile en groupe).

----------


## cailloux

> @Cailloux: j'adore ton idee en fait. J'ai une tres mauvaise idee de build qui me vient, ca pourrait marcher (mal) et faire des degats (de moule) mais ca serait rigolo (et completement injouable/inutile en groupe).


Au début je voulais faire avec un arc, mais malheureusement il faudrait au moins 3 slots verts (ice shot+ multi projectile+hypothermia)

Là je suis niveau 35 et c'est injouable, je suis trop faible et en plus je fais pas de dégâts... je dois refaire mon skill tree pour me permettre d'avancer dans le jeu et récupérer plus de points.

----------


## Ravine

> Au début je voulais faire avec un arc, mais malheureusement il faudrait au moins 3 slots verts (ice shot+ multi projectile+hypothermia)
> 
> Là je suis niveau 35 et c'est injouable, je suis trop faible et en plus je fais pas de dégâts... je dois refaire mon skill tree pour me permettre d'avancer dans le jeu et récupérer plus de points.


Witch Elementalist Wild Strike

https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...n7qvMGUWAAAA==

Wild Strike, Doryani's Catalyst
Shaper of Desolation, Mastermind of Discord.

(allez, je fais ca comme prochain build)
(a ce rythme la je ne ferais jamais mon gladiateur)


Fun fact: j'ai encore une fois essaye de faire un dual wield Clayshaper, et c'est comme ca que ce build a commence. Et franchement, j'y arrive toujours pas.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Witch Elementalist Wild Strike
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...n7qvMGUWAAAA==
> 
> Wild Strike, Doryani's Catalyst
> Shaper of Desolation, Mastermind of Discord.
> 
> (allez, je fais ca comme prochain build)
> (a ce rythme la je ne ferais jamais mon gladiateur)
> ...


Pourquoi placer autant de points? Tu dépasses jamais le 75.  ::trollface::

----------


## Ravine

C'est 85+ ma limite. Ca commence a etre trop lent autour de ca.
(et oui y'a surement a enlever, c'est plus une direction generale)

----------


## Ravine

https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...uq8wZRYIV7ZlQ=

Elemental Res: 20% / +8% fire / +1% max fire res / 12% while holding a shield

Bringer of Rain: Wild Strike - WED - Multistrike - une 4eme (added Fire probablement).
Gloves: Herald 1 - Herald of Thunder - CoH - Warlord's Mark
Boots: CWDT - IC - Inc Duration - Blood Rage
Doryany's Catalyst: Leap Slam - Faster Attack - Fortify
Shield: Herald 2 - Tempest Shield - Reckoning

- Si on veut un golem, rare Unset Ring.
- Une belt avec max life, WED, resists (on peut leveler avec Prismweave)
- Rashkaldor's Patience en amulette pour les chances de Freeze/Shock/Ignite. Alternativement on peut completement drop les chances de Status Ailments et aller vers Elemental Bidule truc en gemme support, qui donne du more elemental damage en enlevant la possibilite de faire des status ailments. Mais bon, j'aime bien freeze des trucs, c'est defensif.
- Daresso's Courage en shield est interessant et pas trop cher generalement.

Ascendancy: Paragon of Calamity / Mastermind of Discord.
(je l'ai creee hier soir, 3eme perso a monter donc :D)

Jewels:
http://poedb.tw/us/unique.php?n=Anatomical+Knowledge en haut dans la zone Witch
http://poedb.tw/us/unique.php?n=Izaro%27s+Turmoil quelque part

----------


## Jalkar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW8Ac3IORKc
Build à la con mais ultra violent. J'aime beaucoup le principe  ::):

----------


## cailloux

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW8Ac3IORKc
> Build à la con mais ultra violent. J'aime beaucoup le principe


Putaing ce jeu c'est tellement con ce qu'on peut en faire.  ::wub::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ahah c’est con comme c’est bon ! (et bien pensé)

 ::wub:: 

Au passage : muscu de l’onglet à pognon :

----------


## Ravine

Spectral Blow




https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1642937

(ah oui, le mec joue au steam controller au passage)

----------


## Harlockin

Ah c'est lui qui a acheté le seul vendu ?  ::trollface:: 

Sinon la currency tab est très pratique. Un poil chère par contre

----------


## azack

J'en ai un de steam controller, honnêtement c'est super bien, rangé dans le placard  ::ninja:: 

Sinon j'ai commencé mon nouveau build, ça sera une ranger pathfinder blade vortex. 
En Endgame, je vais avoir de la flasque à acheter pour pouvoir affronter les big boss mais bon  (rumi, taste of hate, vinktar..)

Pour lvl jusqu'à 20, j'ai utilisé ice shot+lmp+cold dmg, j'ai kiffé, ça donne envie de test un archer pour la 1ere fois    ::siffle::

----------


## Yamayo

> Ahah c’est con comme c’est bon ! (et bien pensé)
> 
> 
> 
> Au passage : muscu de l’onglet à pognon :


C'est quoi la jolie plume :?

----------


## Ravine

http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Albino_Rhoa_Feather

----------


## Bourrinopathe

C’est pour aller se pêcher des petits poissons avec le pote Krillson mais alors il faut aussi le chapeau de Fairgraves pour…

oups.

Heu… quelle plume?
Où ça une plume?

Je ne vois pas de quoi tu veux parler.

Achetez des packs.

*[EDIT*: ce lien de Ravine est évidemment factice. Et le wiki a tord. Mais donnez-moi vos plumes siouplé  :Mellow2:  (c’est pénible à farmer ces machins)*]*

----------


## Yamayo

C'est fou! , j'ai justement croisé un albino Rhoa hier, je n'ai pas vu de Plumes, j'espère que mon filter ne m'a pas joué des tours  ::(:

----------


## kulte

Coin les canards,
apres avoir écumé le ladder sur D3, je me lance que POE et du coup je souhaite vous rejoindre si il vous reste une ptite place !
Le nom du perso joué actuellement est GhoreGasma et nom de compte kulte.
Au plaisir de se croiser ingame !

----------


## RealiZe

Coucou les Canards,
Je suis RealiZe, aka Leslie_pancuir Petite witch level qui raffole d'Uber, Surtout bien cuit !
J'aimerais integrer votre petite guilde !
Au plaisir !

----------


## Safo

Bonjour ici!

Quelques questions sur Ascendancy:

1- les arbres de classe sont-ils dispo en league standard aussi ou juste en temporaire pour le moment? Comme je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps de jeu ces jours ci, l'idée serait de ressortir mes persos les plus sympas (maintenant en Standard) pour choper les points dans le labyrinthe.

2- Combien de nodes majeurs d'ascendancy peut-on prévoir pour un build sur les 6 points dispo? Comme je n'ai pas vu les arbres de classes je n'ai pas pu me faire une idée. J'imagine que c'est de l'ordre de 2 ou 3?

3-Quelles ascendances pour les persos suivants à votre avis?
Dans les grandes lignes:
- Ranger dual wield, éva, esquive, frenzy charge, wild strike
Je pensais à "Raider" pour le dodge en plus, pour "phaser" (c'est sympa ca d'ailleurs?) et pour ses synergies avec les frenzy charges

- Dueliste flicker, Oro sacrifice, armor (de mémoire)
Pas bien sur ... probablement "Slayer" mais sans grande conviction

- Sorc shock nova, self shock, crit, base hp, Mom, conversion elem via un anneau (brotherhood je crois?)
- Sorc blizzard (via l'unique) crit
"Elementalist" pour les deux je suppose.
Comment fonctionne Conflux exactement? Il faut obligatoirement faire des dégats multi-elem pour l'utiliser ou je n'ai pas bien compris le truc?

Une autre petite question tiens. Est-ce qu'il y a moyen de voir un log des derniers  uniques sortis hors de la liste de tous les uniques? Histoire de se remettre à la page et voir s'il y a des nouveaux uniques intéressants pour mes persos actuels ou pour une idée de nouveau build.

Merci beaucoup!

----------


## Caerbannog

1- Oui, c'est intégré au mode standard. Note que si tu as déjà des persos en merciless, ne faire qu'un seul labyrinthe directement dans ce mode t’octroiera les 6 points.

2-  jusqu'à 3 nodes pour toutes les classes, sauf scion, où l'on ne peut avoir que 2 (gros) nodes avec 2 points de passif.

Pour les builds, je n'ai pas de persos de ces classes, je préfère pas te répondre plutôt que de dire des bêtises.

Pour Elemental Conflux, si tu ne fais aucun dmg elemental, ça ne te servira à rien, sinon tu infligeras automatiquement le status lié aux types de dégats que tu appliques : Ignite si tu ne fais que du feu, Ignite+Shock si tu fais feu+electricité, etc.
Après, l'intérêt de ne le trigger que pour 4 secondes sur du kill rare/unique, donc une fois qu'il n'y a plus d'ennemis debout ne me saute pas aux yeux.

Et pour la liste de tous les uniques, il y a toujours le kwiki.

----------


## Jalkar

Pour moi Elemental conflux, tu applique les 3 status en même temps. Même avec un seul élément de base

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Une nouvelle version (2.2.6) de l’excellent arbre hors-ligne d’EmmittJ est disponible.

*>>> clic clic clic <<<*

Parmi les améliorations :
Compatible avec le POE Planner.
On peut également afficher les classes Ascendancy comme dans le jeu, au lieu du bordel précédent.

----------


## SokK

Bonjour à tous !
Je m'incruste sur le topic POE car j'ai une petite question à vous poser : je vais prendre le level 91 en Perandus dans les jours qui viennent, mais je sens que pour la suite ça va être coton. J'ai l'impression que pour PoE il devient nécessaire d'avoir une guilde pour monter THL (en partageant les Maps surtout). J'ai toujours joué en solo et je pense que ça doit être jouable de continuer comme ça, mais cela risque de prendre des années ! Comment vous faites vous pour aller en 92+ ? Vous organisez des sessions XP entre vous ?
Si oui, il y a des chances que je postule chez vous (mais y'a pas le feu, y'a Dark Souls III qui sort demain !  ::wub:: ) !
Merci !

----------


## Jalkar

> Bonjour à tous !
> Je m'incruste sur le topic POE car j'ai une petite question à vous poser : je vais prendre le level 91 en Perandus dans les jours qui viennent, mais je sens que pour la suite ça va être coton. J'ai l'impression que pour PoE il devient nécessaire d'avoir une guilde pour monter THL (en partageant les Maps surtout). J'ai toujours joué en solo et je pense que ça doit être jouable de continuer comme ça, mais cela risque de prendre des années ! Comment vous faites vous pour aller en 92+ ? Vous organisez des sessions XP entre vous ?
> Si oui, il y a des chances que je postule chez vous (mais y'a pas le feu, y'a Dark Souls III qui sort demain ! ) !
> Merci !


Pour l'xp il faut farmer des maps en mettant des mods qui font du "+x% packsize" dessus et idéal les mods "+x% rare monsters" et "+x% magical monster"

----------


## SokK

> Pour l'xp il faut farmer des maps en mettant des mods qui font du "+x% packsize" dessus et idéal les mods "+x% rare monsters" et "+x% magical monster"


Merci ! C'est en effet ce que je fais déjà, mais même avec de bons mods, il faut des maps de Tier 12/13 qui sont quand même bien rares... Ou alors vous bourrez les maps T10/11 au rythme de 2/3% XP du level par map jusqu'au level 100 ?  :tired: 
Ha oui si c'est ça c'est... c'est wow. 
C'est mon premier perso aussi haut level. Le premier personnage que j'avais réussi à monter est resté coincé au level 87. J'avais fait un perso un peu Glass Canon et leveler au-dessus de 87 est un océan de frustration. Je préfère mon build actuel qui est juste ultra safe.

----------


## Safo

> 1- Oui, c'est intégré au mode standard. Note que si tu as déjà des persos en merciless, ne faire qu'un seul labyrinthe directement dans ce mode t’octroiera les 6 points.
> 
> 2-  jusqu'à 3 nodes pour toutes les classes, sauf scion, où l'on ne peut avoir que 2 (gros) nodes avec 2 points de passif.
> 
> Pour les builds, je n'ai pas de persos de ces classes, je préfère pas te répondre plutôt que de dire des bêtises.
> 
> Pour Elemental Conflux, si tu ne fais aucun dmg elemental, ça ne te servira à rien, sinon tu infligeras automatiquement le status lié aux types de dégats que tu appliques : Ignite si tu ne fais que du feu, Ignite+Shock si tu fais feu+electricité, etc.
> Après, l'intérêt de ne le trigger que pour 4 secondes sur du kill rare/unique, donc une fois qu'il n'y a plus d'ennemis debout ne me saute pas aux yeux.
> 
> Et pour la liste de tous les uniques, il y a toujours le kwiki.


Merci bien!
Je vais zyeuter tout ca cette semaine  ::): 

Tiens sinon, dans l'arbre Ranger, quelqu'un a essayer le node "phaser"?

----------


## Jalkar

> Merci ! C'est en effet ce que je fais déjà, mais même avec de bons mods, il faut des maps de Tier 12/13 qui sont quand même bien rares... Ou alors vous bourrez les maps T10/11 au rythme de 2/3% XP du level par map jusqu'au level 100 ? 
> Ha oui si c'est ça c'est... c'est wow. 
> C'est mon premier perso aussi haut level. Le premier personnage que j'avais réussi à monter est resté coincé au level 87. J'avais fait un perso un peu Glass Canon et leveler au-dessus de 87 est un océan de frustration. Je préfère mon build actuel qui est juste ultra safe.


Pour ma part je groupe avec des amis assez regulièrement. Par contre c'est rarement la bonne solution pour xp :
- tout le monde rush
- on tente des maps dangereuses
- ya du bordel à l'écran et donc on voit pas ce qui se passe

du coup je trouve les parties moins efficace pour XP (bcp plus facile de rip)

Sinon passer le lvl 85 c'est effectivement à coup de 2/3% par map en spammant du 8-9-10 et 11/12 les rare fois ou sa tombe, mais c'est relou

----------


## Ravine

PUTAIN ILS L'ONT! (je crois, je vais aller verifier)

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile..._is_unleashed/

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Waip ! Quand on voit l’énigme, c’était pas gagné.
Il semblerait que la version « de base » cause durant les différentes quêtes. Quelqu’un a pu tester ?

Le topac de la recherche communautaire initiée par Charan Jaydemir est quelque part sur le forum officiel.
Des neurones sont morts, mais le résultat est là  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Si c'est confirmé qu'il faut une épée 6 link pour la recette, je suis très déçu. :/

----------


## Psycho_Ad

C'est confirmé, et bilan, elle vaut pas le coup.  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Elle ne vaut pas le coup jusqu'a ce que quelqu'un arrive a sortir un build ignite/degen/burn Emberwake/The Taming qui sera completement pete et tout le monde fera "OMG en fait j'en veux une"

(ou pas, j'en sais rien; mais pour une fois qu'on a autre chose que des rares glorifies, ca change un peu)

...en gardant en tete que l'epee a, de base, l'equivalent de 2 Added Fire Damage lvl 20 dans ses stats, et que ceci s'applique sur la base totale de Physical Damage (apres increased, avant conversion), et va aussi prendre tous les Increased Fire/Elemental derriere.

----------


## CaMarchePas

On peut faire un build avec, y'a pas de soucis, il ne sera peut être pas OPOP mais viable en tout cas. Mais on nous a "vendu" un item "accessible", dont les ingrédients seraient dispo sur la route pour le niveau d'utilistion (ie : lootable, avec du bol), sauf que déjà l'exquisite blade ben c'est level 70 donc ça n'est pas ça du tout, et si je choppe une exquisite blade 6L, je pense que je vais plutôt la crafter/revendre que de faire cet unique là...  ::'(:

----------


## Ravine

Non, on nous a vendu un item qui *trivialise le Merciless*. Pas qui sera accessible. La nuance est super importante.

----------


## CaMarchePas

C'est pas ce que j'avais retenu des discussions avec le créateur sur le topic dédié du fofo officiel, surtout au niveau des ingrédients... Et faciliter le merciless, en lootant une arme 6L base level 70, y'a un truc qui me chiffonne.

----------


## PandaDn

Coin les canards ! J'ai repris le jeu récemment (j'avais tâté la Béta vite fait) et je crois que je suis partis en exile pour de bon. Bien sûr je joue HC, je sais pas jouer autrement à un hack'&'slash. J'ai quelques questions si ça ne vous dérange pas :
  - Il y a une petite place pour moi dans la guilde ? Mon gros maraudeur se nomme BourrePiff.
  - Je suis fin acte 4 en Normal et je crois que je vais bientôt affronter Malachai. Avec 1900pv et 55% réduction physique (RES capée) ça passe ?
  - J'ai drop une exalt dans la soirée et je viens de voir que ça vaut bonbon, y'a un moment meilleur qu'un autre pour vendre se genre de truc bien trop gros pour moi ?

A bientôt !

----------


## Ravine

> C'est pas ce que j'avais retenu des discussions avec le créateur sur le topic dédié du fofo officiel, surtout au niveau des ingrédients... Et faciliter le merciless, en lootant une arme 6L base level 70, y'a un truc qui me chiffonne.


http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/The_Goddess_Unleashed

The Goddess Unleashed, requires lvl 51.

C'est pas un item de premier perso de league, c'est pas un item de end game by design (peut etre un jour), c'est un item pour manger le merciless rapidement, comme the Goddess Bound mange le normal, et The Goddess Scorned mange le cruel.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/The_Goddess_Unleashed
> 
> The Goddess Unleashed, requires lvl 51.
> 
> C'est pas un item de premier perso de league, c'est pas un item de end game by design (peut etre un jour), c'est un item pour manger le merciless rapidement, comme the Goddess Bound mange le normal, et The Goddess Scorned mange le cruel.


Oui on est bien d'accord. Mais viens pas me dire que t'es content de sacrifier une exquisite blade 6L pour faire le ménage en merciless.

----------


## Ravine

J'ai meme pas la base de l'epee et a part une Tabula, j'ai jamais vu la couleur d'un 6L. Qu'est ce que ca vient faire dans l'histoire ce que je pourrais eventuellement apprecier dans la creation d'un unique qui n'est que craftable via cette recette?

(En fait, je pige pas la levee de boucliers ou le whining sur l'item. C'est pas dans votre budget, c'est pas un truc mega OP pouet win-build, et c'est pas un super rare avec une autre couleur (coucou Disfavour)? Pas grave, _move on_, y'a d'autres trucs a faire dans le jeu que de passer deux ans a se plaindre que c'est pas ce dont on revait ou je ne sais quoi d'autre). La ou on peut se rejouir, c'est qu'entre les uniques OP, les "ah c'est de la merde a vendor" et les uniques qu'on ne regarde pas, la communaute PoE vient de se creer une nouvelle categorie d'item sur laquelle se plaindre.

----------


## Harlockin

Ben le problème est peut être justement que la recette est super chère au final pour un item qui ne servira que sur un reroll pendant moins d'une heure...

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'ai meme pas la base de l'epee et a part une Tabula, j'ai jamais vu la couleur d'un 6L. Qu'est ce que ca vient faire dans l'histoire ce que je pourrais eventuellement apprecier dans la creation d'un unique qui n'est que craftable via cette recette?
> 
> (En fait, je pige pas la levee de boucliers ou le whining sur l'item. C'est pas dans votre budget, c'est pas un truc mega OP pouet win-build, et c'est pas un super rare avec une autre couleur (coucou Disfavour)? Pas grave, _move on_, y'a d'autres trucs a faire dans le jeu que de passer deux ans a se plaindre que c'est pas ce dont on revait ou je ne sais quoi d'autre). La ou on peut se rejouir, c'est qu'entre les uniques OP, les "ah c'est de la merde a vendor" et les uniques qu'on ne regarde pas, la communaute PoE vient de se creer une nouvelle categorie d'item sur laquelle se plaindre.





> Ben le problème est peut être justement que la recette est super chère au final pour un item qui ne servira que sur un reroll pendant moins d'une heure...


La création de l'unique est très intéressant, l'unique est intéressant en lui même (on sait ses stats +- depuis un bon moment), le fait de devoir trouver la recette est intéressant mais ça coute un rein pour un truc moyen.

Ça couterait cher pour un truc pété, ok.
Ça couterait pas cher pour un truc très niche et même pas terrible en stats, ok.
Ça motiverait à chercher des items très spécifiques pour le crafter, pas de soucis. 

Mais là t'as besoin d'un 6L sur une base utile pour obtenir un item soit niche soit moyen. 

Tu n'as toi même jamais vu de 6L hors tabula, perso en dehors des items que j'ai cherché à 6L je n'ai vu qu'un seul 6L (hors corruption)  et c'était pas sur une grosse base. Le 6L on est d'accord que c'est pas le truc que tu trouves souvent... D'où la déception. 

Par contre à en parler comme ça, si l'épée ne doit être que "6L et q20" et qu'il n'y a pas d'autre restriction (blanche, couleurs des sockets...), il y aurait une option qui rendrait la recette intéressante : corruption d'exquisite blades q20. Exquisite blade blanche => 4 blacksmiths => 1 alch => vaal orb (sauf bon rare bien sur). Si ça donne une 6L pourrie hop recipe goddess !

----------


## Seloune

En suivant vos conseils j'ai fait un sacré bond puisque, bloqué à l'Acte 4 standard, je suis arrivé à la fin de l'Acte 4 Mercilless  ::): 

Tout allait bien jusqu'ici, aucuns problèmes et progression très rapide. Mais la je suis complètement coincé avec les derniers boss. Mon soucis commence avec le boss final de l'arène qui m'a découpé au moins 10 fois avant que j'en arrive à bout. C'est clairement pas un pattern de boss que je connais par cœur mais le fait que si j'ai le malheur de prendre 2 coup, je suis mort. Maintenant c'est l'Inquisiteur Maligaro qui me pose problème car c'est le one shoot assuré si je me fais touché.

Mon personnage est un Ranger CC basé sur Viper Strike, l'évasion à max en def, les frenzy charge (*6), donc vitesse d'attaque très élevée et dommage area augmentées (Super utile en 1v1 surtout contre les boss, j'en convient mais bon...  ::rolleyes::  ) , life/mana leech et gros dots chaos (idem la, pas très utile contre les boss). Pour les packs en revanche, c'est juste ultra violent.

En défense, j'ai 58% de chance d'evade les attaques, 40% de les dodge, 30% d'esquiver les sorts ainsi que 3 322 pts de vie. 75% sur toute les résistances à part le Chaos que j'ai finalement "oublié" de monter étant à -48% ça me semble impossible, surtout l'investissement que ça demande...

Mon stuff. Etant un sans le sou, je fais avec les moyens du bord et je suis relativement content du résultat pour le peu investit.

L'arbre des talents.

Si j'ai du mal sur la fin du jeu et enchaîner les maps après, ça me fait un peu peur tout ça... Qu'est ce qui cloche selon vous?

----------


## Jalkar

> En suivant vos conseils j'ai fait un sacré bond puisque, bloqué à l'Acte 4 standard, je suis arrivé à la fin de l'Acte 4 Mercilless 
> 
> Tout allait bien jusqu'ici, aucuns problèmes et progression très rapide. Mais la je suis complètement coincé avec les derniers boss. Mon soucis commence avec le boss final de l'arène qui m'a découpé au moins 10 fois avant que j'en arrive à bout. C'est clairement pas un pattern de boss que je connais par cœur mais le fait que si j'ai le malheur de prendre 2 coup, je suis mort. Maintenant c'est l'Inquisiteur Maligaro qui me pose problème car c'est le one shoot assuré si je me fais touché.
> 
> Mon personnage est un Ranger CC basé sur Viper Strike, l'évasion à max en def, les frenzy charge (*6), donc vitesse d'attaque très élevée et dommage area augmentées (Super utile en 1v1 surtout contre les boss, j'en convient mais bon...  ) , life/mana leech et gros dots chaos (idem la, pas très utile contre les boss). Pour les packs en revanche, c'est juste ultra violent.
> 
> En défense, j'ai 58% de chance d'evade les attaques, 40% de les dodge, 30% d'esquiver les sorts ainsi que 3 322 pts de vie. 75% sur toute les résistances à part le Chaos que j'ai finalement "oublié" de monter étant à -48% ça me semble impossible, surtout l'investissement que ça demande...
> 
> Mon stuff. Etant un sans le sou, je fais avec les moyens du bord et je suis relativement content du résultat pour le peu investit.
> ...


L'astuce pour la fin de l'Acte 4 Merciless : le faire en étant très très over level  ::ninja::  (les maps soit moins endgame que malachai)
Globalement la phase de levelling s'arrête vers le 2e niveau des Mines, ou les gens vont faire la quête pour sauver le fantôme. C'est la dernière quête qui rapporte un passif  ::): 
Ensuite ca se joue avec l'eternal laboratory à l'A3 pour pouvoir lancer des Maps  ::): 
(Une fois que tu aura croisé Zana en Map tu pourra l'inviter dans ton hideout et lancer les maps de la bas  ::):

----------


## Seloune

Alors la tu me soulage, merci! J'ai bien cru que c'était un problème "mécanique" du personnage, reroll une énième fois ne faisant pas partie de mes projets immédiat enfin du moins pas sans un personnage HL viable  :^_^: 

En avant pour les maps alors  :Cell:

----------


## Jalkar

> La création de l'unique est très intéressant, l'unique est intéressant en lui même (on sait ses stats +- depuis un bon moment), le fait de devoir trouver la recette est intéressant mais ça coute un rein pour un truc moyen.
> 
> Ça couterait cher pour un truc pété, ok.
> Ça couterait pas cher pour un truc très niche et même pas terrible en stats, ok.
> Ça motiverait à chercher des items très spécifiques pour le crafter, pas de soucis. 
> 
> Mais là t'as besoin d'un 6L sur une base utile pour obtenir un item soit niche soit moyen. 
> 
> Tu n'as toi même jamais vu de 6L hors tabula, perso en dehors des items que j'ai cherché à 6L je n'ai vu qu'un seul 6L (hors corruption)  et c'était pas sur une grosse base. Le 6L on est d'accord que c'est pas le truc que tu trouves souvent... D'où la déception. 
> ...


https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...eashed/d1z80ot

A priori GG a (g)caché la recette et l'a faites bcp plus compliqué que prévu

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ah en effet. Merci pour l’info. Il y a boulette quant à l’intention initiale.

J’aimais beaucoup l’idée de l’énigme et la continuité dans la transformation de l’arme. Dans l’état c’est davantage un objet nourrissant la collectionite qu’un objectif de gameplay.
Le côté escrime lui donne du charme aussi.
Espérons que GGG réajuste la recette.

Ça doit tout de même être frustrant pour le supporter quand on connait la participation financière qu’implique la création d’un unique.
Ça fait cher pour s’en servir en skin  :^_^:

----------


## Leybi

> You pay the price not when you obtain it, but when you use it.


Il a tout dit, j'espère que GGG vont comprendre leur erreur. En l'état l'item est totalement inutilisable autre que pour le skin. Ça demande 30x le prix par rapport à la puissance relative de l'item.

----------


## Dirian

C'est etrange, j'ai pas la meme impression que vous, surtout quand je vois cette ligne :



> (66 to 99)% of Sword Physical Damage Added as Fire Damage


Et qu'il n'y a pas de plage de degats de feu marqué sur l'arme !
Donc, a quoi, et quand s'appliquent ces degats ?

----------


## Guapo

Tu as (35–85 to 38–118) de Physical Damage et ensuite un Adds (3–33 to 6–66) Physical Damage qui ajoute des Physical en plus
Les Fire Damages s'appliquent à mon avis sur les premiers uniquement ou peut-être sur la globalité, ce n'est pas très clair. 
Mais en gros tu auras d'abord X dommages physiques plus 66 à 99% de ces dommages en Fire.

----------


## Ravine

> C'est etrange, j'ai pas la meme impression que vous, surtout quand je vois cette ligne :
> 
> Et qu'il n'y a pas de plage de degats de feu marqué sur l'arme !
> Donc, a quoi, et quand s'appliquent ces degats ?


http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Added_Fire_Damage
Ca s'applique au Physical damage de l'arme, *apres* tous les increased et les +flat phys damage.

----------


## Mad-T

En gros deux added fire gratuits, et rien qui t'empêche d'en mettre un autre.
Avec de quoi scale le phys (abyssus, rings, amulettes, gants, shield...) cela doit bien envoyer du pâté même !

Elle ne me parait pas ultime, mais utilisable, oui carrément !

----------


## Ravine

Et ca c'est pour LaChignole qui cherchait a faire un build MF l'autre jour https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1635568

----------


## PandaDn

Vous avez une place dans la guilde pour un nouveau ? Je risque d'être régulièrement sur PoE vu la tuerie que c'est devenu.
Nom de perso : BourrePiff (HC Perandus).
J'ai quelques petites questions si ça ne vous dérange pas (mon premier message est passé inaperçu) :
  - J'ai plusieurs sort liés à Cast When Damage Taken (3 skills sur mes gants et 3 skills sur mes bottes) mais alors que sur mes bottes je ne peut pas les lancer (normal), sur mes gants si... Je ne comprend pas pourquoi (je ne devrais pouvoir lancer aucun sort lié à cette gem non ?
  - J'ai drop une exalt au bout de 3 jours de jeu en fin d'act 4 normal, j'imagine qu'il vaut mieux vendre et acheter des items avec la tonnes de currencie que ça va me faire ?

----------


## Zephy

> Vous avez une place dans la guilde pour un nouveau ? Je risque d'être régulièrement sur PoE vu la tuerie que c'est devenu.
> Nom de perso : BourrePiff (HC Perandus).
> J'ai quelques petites questions si ça ne vous dérange pas (mon premier message est passé inaperçu) :
>   - J'ai plusieurs sort liés à Cast When Damage Taken (3 skills sur mes gants et 3 skills sur mes bottes) mais alors que sur mes bottes je ne peut pas les lancer (normal), sur mes gants si... Je ne comprend pas pourquoi (je ne devrais pouvoir lancer aucun sort lié à cette gem non ?
>   - J'ai drop une exalt au bout de 3 jours de jeu en fin d'act 4 normal, j'imagine qu'il vaut mieux vendre et acheter des items avec la tonnes de currencie que ça va me faire ?


J'ai été kick , tu peux prendre ma place  ::):  , bonne continuation .

----------


## Jalkar

> Vous avez une place dans la guilde pour un nouveau ? Je risque d'être régulièrement sur PoE vu la tuerie que c'est devenu.
> Nom de perso : BourrePiff (HC Perandus).
> J'ai quelques petites questions si ça ne vous dérange pas (mon premier message est passé inaperçu) :
>   - J'ai plusieurs sort liés à Cast When Damage Taken (3 skills sur mes gants et 3 skills sur mes bottes) mais alors que sur mes bottes je ne peut pas les lancer (normal), sur mes gants si... Je ne comprend pas pourquoi (je ne devrais pouvoir lancer aucun sort lié à cette gem non ?
>   - J'ai drop une exalt au bout de 3 jours de jeu en fin d'act 4 normal, j'imagine qu'il vaut mieux vendre et acheter des items avec la tonnes de currencie que ça va me faire ?


la gemme Cast When Damage Taken ne peux pas lancer tout les skills, du coup cela peut être ca le problème. Sinon un problème de niveau requis des gemmes dépassant celui autorisé par le niveau de ta CWDT  ::): 


Pour l'exalt oui utilise la en tant que monnaie plutôt que de tenter de crafter un truc qui à 99% de chance de ne pas valoir le coup  ::):

----------


## Ravine

Je suis passe 67 hier quand tout le monde s'est deco; j'ai mis mon Bringer of Rain sur la tete, foutu toutes mes gemmes dans les bons emplacements, j'ai lance Iron Man de Black Sabbath en fond, et j'ai commence a tout defoncer.

Mon build Elementalist Wild Strike est completement "Bourrin Approved".

----------


## Ravine

*Mini Guide: Elementalist Wild Strike*

-Commencer en Witch
-Se dire qu'on va faire un perso Melee, et qu'il va falloir acheter ses gemmes a d'autres joueurs, ou les prendre chez ses Alts
-Raler parce que les 45 premiers niveaux c'est que du pathing dans le Passive Tree

https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...ers/MeriemCele

*Matos*

Au lvl 67, on a tout ce qu'il nous faut:
- The Bringer of Rain
- Essentia Sanguis (qu'on degagera au 72 pour une belle Gemini Claw a 250+ pdps)
- Daresso's Courage (Great Old One ward alternativement, mais j'aime bien les resistances de Daresso's, et le fait qu'il a de l'armour, et *30 de block* imperativement).Un Lioneye's Remorse pour du late game quand on est resist caped fera un bon boulot aussi.
- Gang's Momentum en bottes. Elles sont parfaites pour le job: elles peuvent roll 3/4B (pour le curse on hit setup) et ont un bonus a l'ignite, ET un bonus contre les mobs qui brulent. Free 15% Increased damage en gros.
- une paire de Gants Armour/Eva (life/res/physical damage/attackspeed)
- une body armour de chie pour pouvoir avoir l'air cool en mtx

*Ascendancy*
(aka : pourquoi ca defonce des culs)
Elementalist

Normal: Shaper of Desolation: merci LaChignole pour celui la.
On Kill, on se retrouve pendant 4 secondes a Chill, Ignite ET Shock, quels que soient nos dommages. C'est fantastique avec Hypothermia, et Gang's Momentum. Chaque Elemental Ailment devient une source de dommages supplementaires. C'est aussi tres plaisant de voir des mobs mourir de loin _en brulant_ a cause de notre Arc ou des freezing pulses qu'on a envoye.

Cruel: Pendulum of Destruction: toutes les 10 secondes, on 100% increased elemental damage pendant 4 secondes. Sur ma fiche de perso, unbuffed, ca me fait passer de 9k a 10.5K Tooltip DPS en gros. C'est gratos, c'est fantastique.

Merciless: Mastermind of Discord:
la raison pour laquelle on joue Wild Strike. A chaque attaque, on utilise une skill qui a les tags Fire, Cold et Lightning. On a donc, A CHAQUE ATTAQUE, 20% d'elemental Penetration. Qui s'ajoute a notre Curse (elemental Weakness)

*Leveling*

On ramasse Arc, une Lifespring et on fonce. Rien n'est important en chemin. On peut mettre des armures, c'est bien les armures. Gzzit gzzit.

_Skill Tree ~40pts_
https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...cvkFUaONrdAAA=

On commence doucement, on va direct du cote du Templar pour aller chercher les nodes *Maximum Life*, Strength et Dexterity. On galere sur la mana (utilisez des potions de mana les mecs, c'est super utile)

_Skill Tree ~65pts_
https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...__HJBVGjhWSAAA

On prend elemental overload, on va chercher un peu plus d'HP et de boucliers. On est normalement aux alentours du level 40/45 maintenant, donc on peut commencer a preparer la migration vers Claw/Wildstrike.
Ornament of the East est une excellente Claw pour le niveau, et je l'ai gardee jusqu'au niveau 64.

_Skill Tree ~80pts_
https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...-I-TfXz0mxAAA=

On prend le cluster HP + ES entre Witch et Shadow, et le Jewel Slot. On colle Energised Armour dans le tas. 50% increased armour, c'est pas bezef mais c'est mieux que rien.

_Skill Tree ~100pts_
https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...uq8wZRYAAAAAA=

On prend les derniers Jewel slots, le cluster de Shield Block du templar, et le cluster HP/Mana de la witch qu'on avait laisse de cote jusqu'a present. On prend une frenzy charge en plus en Shadow, et comme on a aide Kraytin en merciless, on tourne desormais avec 5 frenzy charges.
Dans le Jewel Slot au nord de la Witch, on met Anatomical Knowledge pour un boost d'HP. On peut monter a 60/70 base life dans cette region.

Vous etes normalement assez Haut Niveau pour equiper tout le barda que vous avez mis de cote. Bravo. Vous pouvez maintenant aller dechirer des monstres en deux sans forcer.

_Skill Tree ~115pts_
https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...rIv1ZIAAAAAA==

C'est la fete au village: les parents, les enfants, ont avale leur potage.
On prend les nodes de claw, les derniers nodes d'elem damage du shadow, et un mana/int en witch pour avoir plus de mana et un boost d'HP (remember, Anatomical Knowledge).
Vous pouvez coller des Jewels Claw/Increased Damage dans les 2 slots restants

*Gem Setup*

_BOR_: Wild Strike - Weapon Elemental damage - Multistrike - Hypothermia  (Melee Phys, Faster Attack, Blind)  (_RRGG_)
Hypothermia et son More modifier est quasi tout le temps up, vu qu'on a Elemental Conflux qui chill/ignite/shock.
_Gang's_: Herald of Thunder - Curse on Hit - Elemental Weakness - Blood Rage (_GBBB_)
_Gloves_: CWDT - Tempest Shield - Immortal Call - Ice Golem (_RRGB_)
_Claw_: Whirling Blade - Faster Attack - Fortify (_GGR_)
_Shield_: Herald of Ice - Herald of Ash - Reckoning (_GRR_)

Peut etre que je pourrai inverser Blood Rage et Herald of Ice.
Peut etre...

*Flasks*
J'aime bien The Writhing Jar pour fournir un instant mana/health, et pour faire pop des worms qui aident a avoir Elemental Conflux contre les boss qui ne font pas d'adds (Daresso, je pense a toi)

----------


## Ravine

C'est un build qui peut faire Grotto super rapidement.

----------


## Cooking Momo

> C'est un build qui peut faire Grotto super rapidement.


C'est la marque des grands !

Sinon, bonjour, j'ai repris POE avec la ligue Perandus en HC, et j'ai une passion pour le theorycraft, qui, combinée avec une connaissance très partielle des mécaniques de jeu, donne une ribambelle de builds souvent aussi inefficaces end-game qu'une merguez mal cuite.
Dernier truc en date, un Marauder staff CoC Firestorm & Flame Surge (je jouais cyclone et ascendency Chieftain), décédé aux portes du level 80 sur un terrible accident de bleeding.

J'ai encore pas mal d'idées de builds générant des créatures de Frankenstein épileptiques, et du coup une question, qui m'évitera de perdre du temps ou des orbs of regret: si je fais un wander/archer cast on crit avec desecrate et detonate dead, est-ce que le detonate dead fonctionnera, et de manière générale un build basé autour de cette mécanique peut-il fonctionner ? Merci !

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'ai encore pas mal d'idées de builds générant des créatures de Frankenstein épileptiques, et du coup une question, qui m'évitera de perdre du temps ou des orbs of regret: si je fais un wander/archer cast on crit avec desecrate et detonate dead, est-ce que le detonate dead fonctionnera, et de manière générale un build basé autour de cette mécanique peut-il fonctionner ? Merci !


Desecrate a des charges d'utilisation comme les traps, et le CoC les subit aussi. Y'a plusieurs vidéos qui sont passées sur le topic récemment à propos de detonate dead, mais l'idée c'est plutôt de spam des cadavres avec des traps (qui eux n'ont pas la limitation) puis de faire un vaal detonate dead pour tout péter.

----------


## Cooking Momo

Damnaide.. Merci pour l'explication.

----------


## Ifit

Salut les canards,
J'ai chopé une voll's devotion via cadiro ( et l'aide d'un canard ;D), je cherche des builds qui utilisent la voll's devotion + lightning coil car j'ai une lightning coil 6L.
Mais pour l'instant je trouve que des builds:
1) Voll's protector + voll's devotion
2) mjloner + kingsguard + romira + voll's devotion

Connaissez vous des builds sympa voll's devotion + lightning coil?

----------


## Jalkar

Tu dois pouvoir faire sans la Kingsguard je pense  ::): 

genre ca : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1581072 (il y a une variante life dans le topic il me semble)

----------


## Ravine

T'as pas specialement *besoin* de la kingsguard. Comme je te racontais hier, c'est juste pour l'interaction PC > EC > Life sur du Discharge. Mais pendant longtemps, le build c'etait PC > Discharge. Avec un Power Charge on Critical quelque part et Assassin, tu devrais pouvoir faire un build Cast on Crit en Lightning Coil sans trop de souci.

----------


## Ifit

C'est que je cherche à faire les challenges assez dur, genre twinned T14 T15 et je me dit qu'avec la voll's devotion y'a moyen d'avoir des builds faceroll. Et comme je veux aussi l'argent du beurre et le cul de la crémiere je me dit que si je peux utiliser ma 6L lightning coil dans un build facerollse serait le top. Mais je crois que mes rêves ne vont pas se réaliser.

J'ai 2 options:
1) convertir mon icetrapper lvl 89 en ice=> chaos trapper pour faire le end game easy uber/T15 etc... mais faut prévoir 5 exalts de budget ( consumming dark etc...)
2) monter un perso avec la voll's devotion et acheter/craft un 5L/6L voll's protector. Le mjloner me parait moins fort que les builds dagger+voll's protector.

----------


## Jalkar

> 1) convertir mon icetrapper lvl 89 en ice=> chaos trapper pour faire le end game easy uber/T15 etc... mais faut prévoir 5 exalts de budget ( consumming dark etc...)


Pyre ne vaut rien et les Consuming Dark, en acheté 2 revient à environ 1 ex, il te faut quoi d'autre ?

----------


## Harlockin

Patch de 600Mo sur steam ?

----------


## Ravine

Tu peux jouer ca si ca te tente Ifit: https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1646577 :D

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Patch: 2.2.2
Vous ne checkez jamais les news au login? https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1647114

----------


## Harlockin

steam dl a 100ko/s alors je suis pas près d’accéder au login  ::(:

----------


## Drup

@Ravine: Pour toutes tes remarques sur la goddess, et a quelle point elle trivialise merci ou elle est particulièrement originale, une seule réponse:

Oro, La même idée de base, 1c, 30c en 5L, cogne beaucoup plus fort, beaucoup plus facile a builder (même sans faire un flicker strike).
J'aime bien l'idée de la goddess, j'aime *beaucoup* la flavor, mais soyons honnête, c'est un item de merde, et cher. 

Ca aurait pu être un item de lvling (dans la suite de celles d'avant), mais pas avec ce price tag.

----------


## Ravine

Oro c'est une 2h pure fire level 67+, goddess c'est une 1h hybride phys/fire qui peut scale les 2 types de dommages, level 51+.
les deux ont 2 bases de crit strike completement differentes (5 vs 7.5+).
Pas de Hatred avec Oro. Avec Goddess tu peux faire Hatred > Cold to Fire.
Oro a un Frenzy integre, Goddess a Her Blessing et sa contrepartie.

Les deux se buildent completement differement, et le fait qu'Oro est 67+ (le niveau de fin de Merciless donc) le place en dehors de ce que Goddess Unleashed est cense etre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> steam dl a 100ko/s alors je suis pas près d’accéder au login


Le patch note a ete annonce y'a 2 jours, on a eu l'info au login screen depuis mardi, c'est de ca dont je parle

----------


## Harlockin

Ah ok, j'ai pas joué depuis un moment (la faute a dark soul 3 ça encore  ::P:  )

----------


## Drup

> goddess c'est une 1h


Je vais pas commenter sur le reste, Let's agree to disagree, all that.
Mais ca, c'est juste incorrect/misleading. C'est peut être marqué 1H, mais vu qu'elle prend les 2 slots, c'est comme si c'était une 2H.

----------


## Jalkar

> Je vais pas commenter sur le reste, Let's agree to disagree, all that.
> Mais ca, c'est juste incorrect/misleading. C'est peut être marqué 1H, mais vu qu'elle prend les 2 slots, c'est comme si c'était une 2H.


sauf que dans l'arbre les boost "2H" ne fonctionneront pas  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

> Je vais pas commenter sur le reste, Let's agree to disagree, all that.
> Mais ca, c'est juste incorrect/misleading. C'est peut être marqué 1H, mais vu qu'elle prend les 2 slots, c'est comme si c'était une 2H.


La difference MAJEURE, c'est que tu ne vas pas aller prendre les nodes de 2 handed/ 2 handed swords, et ca, ca va forcement limiter ta facon de build.
Je m'en fous qu'elle prenne les 2 slots, elle n'est pas "worded" 2 handed.

---

Pour te donner une idee, je pense qu'un start en Scion ou Shadow a plus de sens avec The Goddess. Le base crit pourrait pousser a build assassin, redescendre chez la Ranger et prendre vaal pact en chemin, prendre les nodes one handed du shadow et ranger, acrobatics/evasion, descendre en duelist pour les nodes d'attack leech.

C'est pas forcement ce que tu penseras a faire avec une Oro (plutot Duelist/Slayer, ou Marauder, bref des gros qui ont acces aux nodes 2H d'en bas a gauche, en visant RT, a gauche aussi)

----------


## Ifit

> Pyre ne vaut rien et les Consuming Dark, en acheté 2 revient à environ 1 ex, il te faut quoi d'autre ?


Je devait avoir de la merde dans les yeux car j'avais vu les consuming dark à 2 exalts pièce alors que c'est 30 chaos pièces.
Donc la migration va être plutôt autours de 1 exalt.




> Tu peux jouer ca si ca te tente Ifit: https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1646577 :D


Merci le build a l'air vraiment faceroll  :Cigare:  par contre c'est pas donné.

Mjolner:  30c
Shavs:  5L = 3Ex (j'ai une lightning coil 5L au coffre je vais peut être la trade contre une shav 5L)
Vertex: 15c
Repentance:  j'ai déjà
Aegis aurora : j'ai déjà

----------


## Mad-T

> La difference MAJEURE, c'est que tu ne vas pas aller prendre les nodes de 2 handed/ 2 handed swords, et ca, ca va forcement limiter ta facon de build.
> Je m'en fous qu'elle prenne les 2 slots, elle n'est pas "worded" 2 handed.
> 
> ---
> 
> Pour te donner une idee, je pense qu'un start en Scion ou Shadow a plus de sens avec The Goddess. Le base crit pourrait pousser a build assassin, redescendre chez la Ranger et prendre vaal pact en chemin, prendre les nodes one handed du shadow et ranger, acrobatics/evasion, descendre en duelist pour les nodes d'attack leech.
> 
> C'est pas forcement ce que tu penseras a faire avec une Oro (plutot Duelist/Slayer, ou Marauder, bref des gros qui ont acces aux nodes 2H d'en bas a gauche, en visant RT, a gauche aussi)


+1 ET SURTOUT une oro ne scale pas avec le phys...
Une goddess machin elle peut s'envisager à la facebreacker (plein de + phys sur le stuff), un added fire, => 120% added fire à partir de ton phys, cold to fire comme évoqué par Ravine etc.

Je ne me battrais pas pour l'avoir, mais si on m'en prête une, j'essaye volontiers de faire un build autour de l'item (avis PERSONNEL)

----------


## Ifit

Bordel juste quand je me décide pour le build mjloner et bien poe me drop un voll's protector. 
POE est le jeu du diable !!!

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Voll's protector c'est pas un item cher en même temps.  ::P:

----------


## Drup

@Ravine: Mon point est plutôt que tu n'as pas les avantages d'une 1H: pas de dual wield ou de bouclier.

----------


## fadox

> Merci le build a l'air vraiment faceroll  par contre c'est pas donné.
> 
> Mjolner:  30c
> Shavs:  5L = 3Ex (j'ai une lightning coil 5L au coffre je vais peut être la trade contre une shav 5L)
> Vertex: 15c
> Repentance:  j'ai déjà
> Aegis aurora : j'ai déjà
> *5 off colors sur la shav : entre 0.0025Ex et ∞Ex*


Fixed

----------


## Ifit

> Fixed


pas avec le bon enchantement sur le helmet GMP :D

----------


## Dirian

> Fixed
> 			
> 		
> 
> pas avec le bon enchantement sur le helmet GMP :D


Quel rapport avec la choucroute ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Article sur The Goddess Unleashed

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1648389




> pure and fine,
> These items must be 20% quality and uncorrupted.


J'avais oublié ce détail du coup dans le cul pour tenter d'avoir l'épée via une épée 6L corrompue... du coup nope, je la ferais pas, je préfère me crafter une épée si je choppe cette base 6L, ou la revendre, ou alors il faut une carte dédiée pour l'exquisite 6L...

----------


## Ravine

Apres avoir debloque mes derniers points d'Ascendancy, me donnant 20% de penetration elementale, j'ai colle Warlord's Mark a la place de Elemental Weakness, et c'est tres tres bien. Je perds un peu en degats, mais etre capable de moins mourir est plus interessant sur le long terme.

Je recommande donc vachement mon build page d'avant.

----------


## Yshuya

Je vous présente ma tentative n°1 de faire un truc viable tout seul.

J'aimerais que vous apportiez des remarques des pistes et des points de vue concernant le build, je ne souhaite pas de truc tout fait, j'aimerais essayer de parvenir à quelque chose de ma propre initiative. 


Je veux donc jouer Essence Drain/Contagion  avec comme base de défense l'energy shield.


En item unqiue :

Consuming Dark 



Mes links :

6 LINK : Essence Drain / Void Manipulation / Rapid Decay /  Controlled Destruction /  Empower / Less Duration *ou* Faster Casting *ou* IronWill *ou* Slow Projectil (enfin il faudra déjà 6 link le machin, j'ai le temps


3 LINK : CWDT / Increase Duration / Immortal Call
3 LINK : Curse On Hit / Vulnerability / Chaos Golem

4 LINK : Contagion / Increase Aera Effect /  Rapid Decay /  Empower
4 LINK : Discipline /  Anger / Empower *ou* Generosity   / Enlighte_n -> Là, je suis vraiment pas sur de mon coup, je suis un peu perdu avec Blood Magic & L'energy Shield_
4 LINK : Wither / Spell Totem *ou* Speel Echo / Increase Duration / Faster Casting


------

Le tree : https://goo.gl/oLVfuD
Ascendency :  Trysckter avec Ghost Dance, Shade Form et Patient Reaper
Pour les bandits : Life, Skill Point, Skill Point

Voilà, je suis preneur d'avis. 

Alors les questions que je me pose :

-Le levelling
-La régénération de mana au niveau du spam des sorts.
-Les auras et Blood Magic

----------


## Jalkar

Deux trois truc :
- Whiter ne fait pas de dégat en lui même, du coup un Void Manipulation/Add Chaos ca ne sert à rien.
Par contre plus tu stack de debuff plus c'est puissant, du coup je te conseille de mettre un faster casting à la place  ::): 

- Contagion les dégats sont anecdotique du coup le Void Manip/Add Chaos n'est pas utile non plus  ::): 

- la Consuming Dark permet a tes dégats de chaos de faire du poison. Ca ne marche que sur les "HIT", du coup sur l'unique boule d'essence drain que tu vas lancer.

- Tu ne peux pas dual wield une dague et une wand. Les wand ne se jouent qu'entre elle  :;): 

- Il faut voir que les dmg de chaos ennemi bypass ton ES, du coup avec des aura sur ta vie tu risques de te faire défoncer fissa. (pour ca que tout les gens qui joue low life joue avec une Shavronne  ::): )

- Pour calculer tes aura https://poe.mikelat.com/#mXOo5Rb/ZlhKD ca ne passe pas du tout  :;): 

- Si tu veux jouer sur l'ES mais sans investir dans une Shav, la solution c'est de remplacer ton The Covenant par une armure ES classique et de jouer CI 


(j'ai pas regarder ton arbre  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Yshuya

> Deux trois truc :
> - Whiter ne fait pas de dégat en lui même, du coup un Void Manipulation/Add Chaos ca ne sert à rien.
> Par contre plus tu stack de debuff plus c'est puissant, du coup je te conseille de mettre un faster casting à la place 
> 
> - Contagion les dégats sont anecdotique du coup le Void Manip/Add Chaos n'est pas utile non plus 
> 
> - la Consuming Dark permet a tes dégats de chaos de faire du poison. Ca ne marche que sur les "HIT", du coup sur l'unique boule d'essence drain que tu vas lancer.
> 
> - Tu ne peux pas dual wield une dague et une wand. Les wand ne se jouent qu'entre elle 
> ...



Merci Jalkar exactement ce que je souhaitais comme information.

Je n'étais pas au courant pour le wand et dague.
Je vais donc logiquement choisir Consumming Dark vu que je n'ai aucun intérêt à avoir l'autre si je n'ai pas blood magic.

Parfait le lien pour le calcul des aura, j'ai  cherché mais point trouvé. 

Je vais réfléchir au Shavronne et CI. Ok, j'ai bien compris le gros problème ma plus grosse erreur, je pense.

Si j'ai bien compris, je ne peux pas prendre blood magic. C'est un fait. 

Il faut donc soit :

ES Classique Avec CI
ES Sans CI
Shavronne avec CI

Bon bon, je vais regarder cela.

----------


## Jalkar

Petit coup d'oeil à l'arbre :


- Tes noeuds qui mène à "Force Shapper" ne te servent pas : tu ne fais pas de dmg physique
- Ton pathing est couteux (tu peux économiser au moins 1 points de passif sous le Shadow et un pour la traverser de la witch)
- Edridch Battery ca fait que ton ES protège ton mana : du coup tu n'as pas de vie et pas d'ES : tu vas mourir beaucoup :D
- Tu prends "Ghost Reaver" ==> Comment tu comptes leech ? ::): 


Pour les bandits : si tu pars sur du low life / CI ne prends pas la vie, tu auras plus interet à prendre le passif.


A prévoir : l'anti stun (genre l'amulette http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Eye_of_Chayula ) sinon tu risques de mourrir sans pouvoir rien y faire  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah et tu prends des noeuds de mana mais avec ton armure unique tu sera en blood magic : du coup ce sont des noeuds qui ne servent pas  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Blood Magic ca veux dire que tu consommes ta vie comme source de Mana, donc il faut prévoir de pouvoir régen sa vie correctement, histoire de caster sans soucis

(pour info si tu n'as pas assez de vie pour caster tu ne mourras pas, tu ne lancera juste pas le sort)

----------


## Ifit

> Quel rapport avec la choucroute ?


Tu vire le GMP et tu le remplace par l'enchantement "2 additional Molten Strike Projectiles" sur le helmet. Du coup c'est une off-color en moins à choper sur la shav.

----------


## Yshuya

> Petit coup d'oeil à l'arbre :
> 
> 
> - Tes noeuds qui mène à "Force Shapper" ne te servent pas : tu ne fais pas de dmg physique
> - Ton pathing est couteux (tu peux économiser au moins 1 points de passif sous le Shadow et un pour la traverser de la witch)
> - Edridch Battery ca fait que ton ES protège ton mana : du coup tu n'as pas de vie et pas d'ES : tu vas mourir beaucoup :D
> - Tu prends "Ghost Reaver" ==> Comment tu comptes leech ?
> 
> 
> ...



Oups, cliquer trop vite comme un bourrin pour Force Shapper.

De faite, j'ai bien mit dix minutes pour voir comment économiser le point. Bien vu ! 

Eldrich Battery, j'ai mal compris son effet. C'est nettement plus clair.

Oui, j'avais des nodes de leechs, je les ai enlevé remit.

C'est clairement là que j'ai un problème, je n'arrive pas à définir une stratégie sur la défense. 

Je pourrais prendre Pain Attunement et mettre blood magic  sur mes auras ce qui me mettraient en Low Life. C'est une autre idée.

----------


## Mad-T

Deux trois ajouts au débat :
- le golem curse on hit, à ma connaissance cela marche pas (hélas)... en tout cas cela fonctionnait pas à la béta 2.0 (sortie des golems)
- tu parles de shav & CI : c'est fruité, limite snob, mais c'est un peu cher pour un truc qui sert pas (CI immunise au chaos, tu trouveras des chest ES bien supérieures à la shav pour moins cher si tu joues pur es)

Le low life est très spécifique, peut être puissant, mais nécessite du stuff souvent cher, et pas mal de connaissances du jeu pour fonctionner correctement... Je me permet de te conseiller de faire un build plus simple le temps d'en bien comprendre les enjeux, et les synergies...

----------


## Jalkar

> Oups, cliquer trop vite comme un bourrin pour Force Shapper.
> 
> De faite, j'ai bien mit dix minutes pour voir comment économiser le point. Bien vu ! 
> 
> Eldrich Battery, j'ai mal compris son effet. C'est nettement plus clair.
> 
> Oui, j'avais des nodes de leechs, je les ai enlevé remit.
> 
> C'est clairement là que j'ai un problème, je n'arrive pas à définir une stratégie sur la défense. 
> ...


Les noeuds de leech il faut bien les lire, si c'est "blood drinker" par exemple, c'est "Physical attack damage leeched as life". Ca signifie que seule la partie *physique* des *attaques* permettra de leech. Cela ne fonctionne pas avec les spells, et cela ne fonctionne pas par exemple avec l'épée 'Oro sacrifice' qui ne fait que des dégats de feu  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Petit cours de game mechanics de PoE au passage (et de game design en general)

La def de ton perso s'articule generalement autour de 2 principes de base: Damage Avoidance (ne pas recevoir de degats), et Damage Mitigation (reduire les degats recus). Le tout se pense en fonction de tes points de vie, regroupe dans ce qu'on appelle "HP Pool".
Cet HP Pool va regrouper Life et Energy Shield (et Mana dans certains cas).

Si tu pars sur un perso principalement ES, tu vas vouloir a la fois te faire un gros pool (parce que tu ne peux pas utiliser de potions), et eviter de te faire toucher un maximum. 

Eviter de se faire toucher, c'est l'Evasion. Probleme, la mecanique d'Evasion fait que quand tu as 50% de chance d'_evade_ une attaque, le calcul va faire que tu vas *effectivement* te faire toucher une fois sur ceux (un calcul simple qui conserve les resultats precedents; le calcul de l'Evasion et du Hit n'est pas soumis entierement a un RNG, et 50% de chance ne sera pas a considerer sur un grand nombre de tirages, mais sera effectivement toutes les 2 attaques).
Donc tu peux envisager de monter l'evasion, histoire de te faire toucher par *les attaques* le moins possible. Mais tu te feras toucher quand meme (100% evasion n'est pas possible, le max etant 95%). Il faut donc pouvoir encaisser les moments ou tu te feras toucher a coups surs.
C'est la que la mitigation entre en jeu. L'Armure, les "Reduced <type> damage taken", et les resistances, sont des mitigations. Dans une certaine mesure, Mind over Matter est aussi une mitigation, transferant les coups recus a hauteur de 30% dans ta Mana (meme si je prefere le considerer comme de l'HP Pool)
Le probleme de la mitigation par l'armure (mitigation des degats physiques) souffre de "diminishing return". Pour pouvoir encaisser du gros gros hit physical, il faut un score d'armure phenomenal (ce qui explique le success de Lightning Coil, qui transfere le physical damage vers la lightning resists, et garanti la mitigation basee sur la resistance lightning de ton perso).
Tu peux aussi envisager le block. Le block chance se roll apres l'evasion et le dodge (dont je n'ai pas parle, mais je garde pour la fin). Donc si tu loupes ton jet d'evasion, tu as une chance de faire un roll de block avec succes. Le roll de block est pur RNG en revanche. Le block est cap a 75% de base (ce cap peut etre augmente et baisse via des items).
Enfin, tu as le Dodge, qui se roll apres l'evasion, et est, de la meme maniere que le block, completement RNG. C'est une chance supplementaire d'eviter tout degats.

Maintenant, probleme: tout ca ne fonctionne pas tout ensemble (parce que sinon ca serait trop facile). Tu dois faire des choix.
- l'ES se regen apres un certain temps et ne peux pas etre heal via potion. Tu ne regen pas l'ES comme la vie (sauf Zealot Oath)
- L'Evasion fait que tu te feras toucher quand meme un jour. Tu dois gerer une mitigation derriere...
- ... ou tu joues Dodge. Mais si tu joues Dodge, tes scores de block, d'armour et d'ES sont divises par 2. Faut pas deconner quoi.
- ou tu maxes le block. Mais on s'eloigne un peu des ascendancy ES, et les nodes de block sont partout dans l'arbre, faut faire du transversal.
- ou tu vises l'armure/ES, mais les nodes Hybrides sont a gauche.
- ou tu prends Mind over Matter et tu buildes autour de ca. Mais ca veut dire que tu as un enorme Mana Pool pour pouvoir absorber les coups dedans, et reduira d'autant ta capacite de reserver des auras ou utiliser tes sorts.

Donc quand on te disait que c'etait pas un probleme trivial hier soir, c'etait pas non plus pour deconner.
http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Receiving_damage

Et j'ai pas parle des degats de chaos qui bypassent le shield, sauf en cas de CI/Shavronne/Solaris Lorica; mais dans ce cas ton max life est bas et tu vas te faire stun en boucle, sauf si tu as Skyforth (qui coute 2 bras et une jambe), etc etc.
Ah et j'ai oublie de dire que de base, les spells touchent. Sauf si tu a Phase Acrobatics (Spell Dodge) ou des nodes/items pour bloquer les spells (Spell Block). Sinon, faut mitiger les spell damage (et donc un spell physical, ca fait super mal)
Et je ne parle pas des methodes de defense indirectes comme le CC (Crowd Control) que sont Hinder, Maim, Freeze, Chill, Temporal Chain...

----------


## Enyss

Au passage, je ne vois pas vraiment l’intérêt de The consuming dark pour ce build.

----------


## PandaDn

Coin'
J'aimerais bien commencer à vendre mes items en trop pour avoir quelques currencies en plus et faire de la place dans le stash (surtout faire de la place  :^_^: ).
J'ai donc installé Procurement et fais tout ce qu'on me disait de faire dans un tutos. Problème : mes items ne s'affichent pas dans poe.trade...
J'ai pourtant bien un sujet qui s'est crée dans ma ligue et qui répertorie mes items (https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...Dn/forum-posts).
Vous avez une idée d'ou ça peut venir ?

----------


## Yshuya

> Coin'
> J'aimerais bien commencer à vendre mes items en trop pour avoir quelques currencies en plus et faire de la place dans le stash (surtout faire de la place ).
> J'ai donc installé Procurement et fais tout ce qu'on me disait de faire dans un tutos. Problème : mes items ne s'affichent pas dans poe.trade...
> J'ai pourtant bien un sujet qui s'est crée dans ma ligue et qui répertorie mes items (https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...Dn/forum-posts).
> Vous avez une idée d'ou ça peut venir ?


Tu t'emmerdes pour rien. Stash premium  clique droit et voilà !

Merci pour toutes ces réponses, je les lirais avec attention plus tard !

----------


## CaMarchePas

Les joies du farm labyrinthe pour enchanter un item (le casque de mon slayer earthquake), de base +20% warlords mark effect (acheté comme ça), ce que j'ai eu à la place 
-+20% lightning golem elemental resist
-+20% arc chance to shock
-+20% reckoning cooldown recovery speed
--14% purity of lightning mana reservation cost
-10% of burning arrow physical damage gained has extra fire damage
-fire nova mine cast speed

 ::cry:: 

Edit : le nouveau lab est bien rapide, premier run : fireball ignite chance, second run : déco au final, troisième run : ice nova freeze chance... >.> heureusement que c'est rapide !

----------


## MrGr33N

Oh le joli loot !




Vorici vient de voir son utilité grandement réduite.  ::ninja::

----------


## Yshuya

Je vous présente ma tentative n*2 de faire un truc viable tout seul.

J'aimerais que vous apportiez des remarques des pistes et des points de vue concernant le build, je ne souhaite pas de truc tout fait, j'aimerais essayer de parvenir à quelque chose de ma propre initiative. 


Je veux donc jouer Essence Drain/Contagion  avec comme base de défense l'energy shield, c'est certains maintenant


En item unique :

Consumming Dark pour le poison.
Winds Of change
Aegis Aurora




Mes links :

6 LINK : Essence Drain / Void Manipulation / Rapid Decay /  Controlled Destruction /  Empower / Less Duration *ou* Faster Casting *ou* IronWill *ou* Slow Projectile (enfin il faudra déjà 6 link le machin, j'ai le temps


3 LINK : Discipline / Anger /  Enlighte_n_ 
3 LINK : Wither / Spell Totem / Faster Casting


4 LINK : Contagion / Increase Aera Effect  / FasterCasting / Empower
4 LINK : CWDT / Increase Duration / Immortal Call /  Chaos Golem
4 LINK : Curse On Hit / Vulnerability / Temporal Chain / Essence Drain


------

Le tree : https://goo.gl/wlHsMZ
Ascendency :  Trysckter avec Ghost Dance, Shade Form et Patient Reaper
Pour les bandits : Skill Point, Skill Point, Skill Point

Concernant l'arbre, je ne suis pas convaincu par mes points Essence Surge et la Jewel en haut. Je ne sais pas de trop.
Je cherche un moyen de contrer le stun autre que par le biais de l'amulette qu'on m'a linké. Mais je ne trouve pas vraiment de solution.

Merde, je viens de me rendre compte qu'avec tous les links j'ai rien pour le déplacement. Echec ! Je sais pas trop ce que je peux enlever.

----------


## Yamayo

> 3 LINK : Curse On Hit / Vulnerability / Temporal Chain


Yo, je laisse les spécialistes maison répondre éventuellement + en détail mais ça en tout cas, je crois que ça ne fonctionne pas, tu as rien qui "hit" avec ton Curse on Hit 
Ensuite sur Essence Drain Faster Casting est assez inutile à mon avis, Slower Projectile ou Pierce semble + efficace à l'usage (j'ai une witch Contagion/ES lvl 86)

----------


## Enyss

Quel est l’intérêt de wind of change et the consuming dark? L'immense majorité de tes dégats c'est des dots. De même, quel est l'intérêt d'anger?

Sinon, pur es sans chaos inoculation, tu as la foi

----------


## Jalkar

> Quel est l’intérêt de wind of change et the consuming dark? L'immense majorité de tes dégats c'est des dots. De même, quel est l'intérêt d'anger?


The Consuming Dark permet booster ces dps single target : en spammant ED il va stacker du poison (qui fait mal vu tout ses noeuds projectile/chaos), sur le forum officiel, des gens ont fait les calculs et ils parlent de quasi doubler les dps avec le poison (en single target)

Wind of Change c'est un énorme boost des projectiles, ED est un projectile, et ca boost bcp le Hit initial ET le DOT, du coup ce sont des gens résolument utile sur ce build  ::): 


Par contre par rapport au build de Yshuya : 

- ES sans CI c'est dangereux, très. (Prend donc CI plutôt que Essence Surge, ou achete toi une Shav^^)
- j'ai des doutes avec le Curse On Hit sur ED, le cast est lent, et ca ne hit qu'une seule target. Autant les caster manuellement  :;): 
- Anger ne sert à rien. ==> Tu devrais peut être mettre un curse en Blasphemy 
- Pour ton Jewel, ca te coute moins cher de récupérer celui au dessus de la Witch plutôt que celui à côté de CI  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Le Anger sert a quelque chose. 50% (consuming dark) sera converti en base chaos.
Neanmoins, une seconde aura serait peut etre plus interessante (Grace, Haste?)

----------


## Jalkar

> Le Anger sert a quelque chose. 50% (consuming dark) sera converti en base chaos.
> Neanmoins, une seconde aura serait peut etre plus interessante (Grace, Haste?)


ah oui, pardon je l'avais loupé ^^
au lvl 20, ca fait 34-65 added chaos damage soit 14-18% supplémentaire sur un ED lvl 20 (233–349)
 pour 50% de mana réservé, ca me semble peu rentable, c'est l'équivalent d'une gemme Added chaos lvl 7...

(PS sans compter le Damage effectivness à 60% d'essence drain)

----------


## ZADAR

Bonjour à tous,

Auriez-vous des exemples de template pour nouveau joueur (i.e. sans stuff du tout) svp ?
J'aimerais notamment un shadow claw (j'aime le leech  ::o: ), invoc, ou un duelist bow...

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## Bourrinopathe

^ y a bon résumé sur l’ES et les solutions pour encaisser les dommages, Ravine. Merci. Je vais envoyer un pote te lire (atteint d’anglophobie chronique).
Au passage : «mitigation» peut se traduire en Molière par atténuation ou réduction  :;): 

Sinon, comme je ne peux pas me faire de fix de PoE, je jette un œil à Reddit à l’occase et voilà une tite vidéo d’épée qui cause :




Ça évitera de se taper une recette tordue mais ça a moins de mérite en vidéo !

----------


## azack

Petite session de 30min ce matin avant le taff comme d'habitude et bim j'ai chance des Skyforth o/

Prochain objectif headhunter  :Bave: 
Où es-tu Cadiro??? ^^

----------


## Ifit

Je me suis fait uber atziri pour la première fois et j'ai drop une disfavor axe, chaos trapper c'est vraiment bon pour farm les boss  :Cigare:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Petite session de 30min ce matin avant le taff comme d'habitude et bim j'ai chance des Skyforth o/
> 
> Prochain objectif headhunter 
> Où es-tu Cadiro??? ^^


gégé ! J’ose à peine imaginer la probabilité de les chance. Depuis que j’utilise le filtre Neversink et que ça me balance de la corne de brume dans le tympan à chaque paire de bottes, j’ai appris qu’il pouvait être utile de fumer ses chance sur ce matos ^^

----------


## azack

J'ai chance 3 uniques dans cette ligue : 
Lioneye's glare, the aylardex et du coup les skyforth.

Entre 25 et 30 ex en PHC, ça sent la disfavour 6L sur mon cycloner  ::love:: 

GG Ifit pour Hubert, je vais devoir consacrer un peu de temps en softcore pour botter le fion des big boss du jeu et essayer de le faire après en HC.

----------


## Ravine

The Goddess Revised https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...age/1#p4477421

----------


## CaMarchePas

> The Goddess Revised https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...age/1#p4477421


Ah ben voilà ! Là on est d'accord ! \o/

----------


## Ravine

Pour etre le premier au labyrinthe, pas besoin de movement skill. Il suffit juste de marcher tres vite.




Le Book Of Regression est actif dans le patch 2.2.2b. Patch note dispo ici https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1651255

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Pour etre le premier au labyrinthe, pas besoin de movement skill. Il suffit juste de marcher tres vite.


Je me lève et je proteste : il utilise phase run ! (la skill bleue dans sa barre)  ::P:

----------


## azack

Il est juste à la limite du RIP style 5 fois donc il est pas en hc à mon avis... mais wow qd mm  :nawak: 

Phase run permet de passer outre les traps?? je comprends pas comment il peut courir partout sans etre bloqué
Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer, svp!!

Et surtout comment il connait le chemin à suivre, le peu que j'ai fait style 5 run, ça change tout le temps...

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Phase run permet juste de passer au travers des ennemis. Pour les traps, on voit bien qu'il se fait bloquer sur certains pièges (piques qui sortent du sol).

Concernant le chemin, même si ça change, les chemins restent globalement dans le même esprit et une fois qu'on connait la configuration des "blocs" de formation des zones de jeu, c'est assez facile de s'y retrouver (on voit bien que de temps en temps il se trompe de chemin mais sur des minis embranchements) ! Personnellement, sur ce même labyrinth hier, j'ai réussi à être 18ème au ladder (avec 4 min et 59 secondes)... et c'est clairement pas un perso optimiser pour faire des runs (j'utilise principalement whirling blade mais sur un perso qui a presque aucune vitesse d'attaque par défaut -> trapper).

----------


## Ifit

Si des canards font une T15 twinned ou le vaal temple et qu il reste une place, je suis preneur ::):  J'ai beau essayer de chopper une T15 elles veulent pas dropper.
Et perandus manor aussi xD Ah-Ah cadiro est un salaud... (sur l'air de bali-balo)

----------


## Yshuya

> Si des canards font une T15 twinned ou le vaal temple et qu il reste une place, je suis preneur J'ai beau essayer de chopper une T15 elles veulent pas dropper.
> Et perandus manor aussi xD Ah-Ah cadiro est un salaud... (sur l'air de bali-balo)


Same. 

Je cherche aussi 13 14 en Twin.

----------


## Ifit

T13/T14 j'en ai de temps en temps tu peux m'ajouter en friend : Stormcalltrapper

----------


## azack

Pareil en PHC me manque twinned 14 et 15 + manor. Viendez avec moi ^^

Merci Styx pour les explications. Mais qd tu traverses les scies circulaires en phase run comment fonctionne la gestion des dégâts. Il devrait insta die le mec?!?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Normalement, le phase run n'affecte pas la manière dont tu reçois les dommages... par contre, comme les dommages des pièges semblent calculés en pourcentage de ta vie/es, vu qu'il passe très peu de temps sur les pièges ça ne l'impacte pas tant que ça. À coté, on voit bien que les fléchettes empoisonnées lui font bien mal ! Après, je ne sais pas si les pièges peuvent être éva/dodge...

----------


## Ravine

Ils peuvent etre block

----------


## Jalkar

Il me semble que les flechettes peuvent être dodge

----------


## Ifit

bon bah j'ai acheté l'entrée 20c pour le vaal temple. Tout le monde est mort sur le trio  en 10 secondes sauf bibi  :Cigare:  et j'ai fumé le trio mais c'était assez hard .
etdit: et un mec sur le 820 a partagé sa twinned T15  ::wub::  que demande  le peuple !

----------


## Jalkar

> que demande  le peuple !


La même chose  ::ninja:: 

 ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

I'm back tonight.

----------


## Ifit

tiens un canard aurait une reef map unid ?

J'ai 2 wand avecles 2 T1 crit , vous connaissez des builds sympa wand crit ?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> tiens un canard aurait une reef map unid ?


Solution : Vendre au marchand 3 Mountain Legde rare pour avoir une Reef Unid   :;):

----------


## Ifit

> Solution : Vendre au marchand 3 Mountain Legde rare pour avoir une Reef Unid


Oh mais que je suis con de pas y avoir pensé !!!!!  ::blink::

----------


## Ifit

A votre avis c'est quoi le meilleur build coc discharge sans mjloner ? J'en trouvent plein dans chaque classe et a chaque fois le mec dit que c'est le meilleur build....

----------


## Dirian

Le meilleur sera celui que tu vas aimer jouer  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ayé, fini les 36 challenges, merci le chan 820 !  ::ninja:: 

Pour les 40 me faut un kill d'ambrius ou infernal king, 3 trésors à ID, 3 sets de carte (me manque chaos disposition et les cartes de museum/overgrown shrine, ou celle des T1) et zana 8 (1/1.5M).

De côté j'ai la map perandus et quelques divs cards pour les gros tiers (1/4 surveyor, 1/7 the trial, 2/8 lost world), mais faudra attendre que je reçoive mon nouveau casque. Le dernier patch a bien amélioré les décos/crash/perte de fps chez moi, à vérifier en team de bourrin aussi. >.>

J'ai commencé un perso sans doute débile et inutile pour tester la goddess, au moins l'entendre (pas encore 6 slots la lithe blade mais ça va venir) : occultiste ES/Max curses Ylfeban cyclone. Me faudra une amulette corrupt pour l'heptacurse comme d'hab. :°
Je pense que ça ne va pas fonctionenr mais osef ! o/

Merci le currency stash qui empile bien et les amélio d'api : 2 exalts via chroms et 2 autres via Chisel, en 30s de trade. <3

----------


## CaMarchePas

Cadiro m'a vendu une seconde Victario's Acuity (3.5K coins) et la corruption m'a donné un truc que j'utiliserais bien sur ma ranger... mais que je voulais voir le prix et je trouve pas, si ça vous parle :

----------


## Jalkar

J'avais vendu une version non corrompu pour 60c. Tu peux en trouver à moins cher maintenant... Pour la version corrompu j'en ai aucune idée ^^

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1651813

Les vainqueurs du concours d'artwork. 

Le premier je trouve que ça donne comme une vidéo d'intro à la blizzard !  ::P:

----------


## Ifit

la laby en merciless est rapide aujourd hui 6min30 pour ma meilleur perf en trapper (55eme); Profitez en pour farm le challenge/enchant

----------


## Bourrinopathe

-__+'

Et moi qui lutte pour atteindre 5k vie en toute modestie…

----------


## Ifit

Et hop un voll's protector 6L en même pas  100 fusings  :Cigare:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

La classe !

Si j’ai bien compris, Cadiro et le contenu actuel de Perandus ne se retrouvera pas intégré à PoE (au moins dans la version actuelle en mode fat-loot for cheap) ? (lu en travers sur Reddit)
Il y aurait donc tout intérêt à grapiller quelques bons uniques là, maintenant, tout de suite, hier ?!

----------


## leon9999

Bonjour les canards,

Hier pendant que je faisais le labyrinthe , j'ai eu à plusieurs reprise une montagne de scrolls sûr de vieux mobs. Dommage que c'est pas d'autres currency ^^

----------


## CaMarchePas

T'as utilisé une mysterious shrine et t'as eu le mod qui fait qu'un mob va loot beaucoup de scrolls je pense. ^^

Y'a "keeper of wealth" qui peut file beaucoup de currencies randoms.

----------


## Rhalph

Bon euh, c'est pas grand chose par rapport à vos stats de fou furieux, mais j'ai crafté ça en 1 transmu et 1 augmentation, et je suis content :

----------


## Yamayo

Nouveau jeu de cartes (design toujours aussi sympa!)
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...1653664/page/1



+ Petite référence amusante à GOT

----------


## Ravine

Et moi j'ai enfin reussi a faire mon build "Thorn". Merci le Gladiator, merci Ascendancy

100pts
https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...7zm2hlAAAAAA==

En Gladiator, Versatile Combatant/Gratuitous Violence

Crown of the Pale King, The Anvil, Thousand Teeth Temu, Varunastra.
Reckoning / Vengeance / LGoH / Endurance Charge on Melee Stun
Earthquake / Less Duration / Melee Phys / Culling (j'avais un trou)

----------


## Jalkar

J'ai réussi mon premier challenge "endgame"  :Cigare: 

J'ai clear le Hall of Grand Master avec mon Trapper bladefall,  les traps c'est vraiment cool pour clear les master :D

----------


## leon9999

> Nouveau jeu de cartes (design toujours aussi sympa!)T



J'ai bien aimé le commentaire sur le carte map (Boundless realms)  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Je chouinais l'autre fois sur Animate Weapon qui etait un peu chiant, et que j'aimerai bien voir une sorte d'arme fantomatique, un minion que tu peux resummon sans consommer des items blancs...

paf: https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1655064

----------


## Ravine

(je vais donc pouvoir ressortir tous mes builds Minion qui n'ont pas marche)
(genre Guardian)

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1655464

Ligception ! League challenge pendant la ligue challenge et qui renvoi dans la ligue challenge et permet quand même de faire les challenges de la league mère. (je sais pas si c'est très claire)

Bref, une "course" de 16 jours avec la même chose que la ligue Perandus, le premier pour chaque ascendance gagnent des items demigod plus un tirage au sort par ligue (sc/hc) par pallier de niveau (de 30 à 80 tous les 10) pour des MTX.

J'irais ptet y faire un tour à l'occasion d'un reroll, ça va ptet faire déserter les (raresà traders de la perandus normal mais ça peut rendre des items moins cher pour les challenges (les cartes et les trésors pourraient être moins cher sur la ligue de course vu que la plupart des participants auront déjà fait les challenges et qu'ils chercheront plutôt l'argent rapide/facile que le profit). Ptet tester un contagion et un ice trap, le truc de noobs que vous avez utilisé les deux dernières ligues mais que j'ai pas testé !  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Jalkar

> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1655464
> 
> Ligception ! League challenge pendant la ligue challenge et qui renvoi dans la ligue challenge et permet quand même de faire les challenges de la league mère. (je sais pas si c'est très claire)
> 
> Bref, une "course" de 16 jours avec la même chose que la ligue Perandus, le premier pour chaque ascendance gagnent des items demigod plus un tirage au sort par ligue (sc/hc) par pallier de niveau (de 30 à 80 tous les 10) pour des MTX.
> 
> J'irais ptet y faire un tour à l'occasion d'un reroll, ça va ptet faire déserter les (raresà traders de la perandus normal mais ça peut rendre des items moins cher pour les challenges (les cartes et les trésors pourraient être moins cher sur la ligue de course vu que la plupart des participants auront déjà fait les challenges et qu'ils chercheront plutôt l'argent rapide/facile que le profit). Ptet tester un contagion et un ice trap, le truc de noobs que vous avez utilisé les deux dernières ligues mais que j'ai pas testé !  )


Devant la grogne général, des sondages ont été mis en place pour proposer de faire évoluer cette mini ligue en quelque chose de plus fun :
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1656715

doivent-ils modifier la mini ligue : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1656714
SSF / Flashback ou une ancienne ligue : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1656713
si ancienne ligue, laquelle : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1656712

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ah j'avais pas vu ça ^^

Un perandus flashback ça me plairait bien. Solo aussi mais y'aurai très peu de monde je pense...

Et perandus flash back hard core pour le fun de voir les rips du top 50 ? :D

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1657366

Ligue perandus flash back confirmée pour la ligue de 16j



> The schedule is as follows:
> 
>     Day 1: Perandus, Warbands, Ambush, Anarchy
>     Day 2: Perandus, Warbands, Ambush, Anarchy
>     Day 3: Perandus, Nemesis, Bloodlines, Domination
>     Day 4: Perandus, Nemesis, Bloodlines, Domination
>     Day 5: Perandus, Nemesis, Bloodlines, Domination
>     Day 6: Perandus, Beyond, Torment, Invasion
>     Day 7: Perandus, Beyond, Torment, Invasion
> ...





> The Competitive Perandus Events
> Starting time: mai 06, 2016 10:00 PM
> End time: mai 23, 2016 12:00 AM

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1659666

4 nouveaux items, et si y'a pas de typo on en aura beaucoup beaucoup plus en 2.3 "dozens of new uniques".

Les 4 révélées : 
-un harbinger unique qui fait beaucoup de glace (ahah, t'as plus besoin de carquois corrupt conversion glace avec Dirian ! ) mais moins de dégâts qu'un harbinger moyen sauf qu'il fait du chilled et consecrated ground ! 
-un carquois pour caster qui profite des points en intelligence (coucou voltaxic spark)
-un chest défensif pour les nécros (blind et leech sur les minions) avec le mod "marrant" qui fait que tous les bleus tombent identifiés
-une griffe spé glace qui me semble pas dégueux (bons dégâts, donne des frenzy charge, rajoute du chain et boost des dégâts de glace) surtout en frost blade ?

----------


## Ravine

> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1659666
> 
> 4 nouveaux items, et si y'a pas de typo on en aura beaucoup beaucoup plus en 2.3 "dozens of new uniques".
> 
> Les 4 révélées : 
> -un harbinger unique qui fait beaucoup de glace (ahah, t'as plus besoin de carquois corrupt conversion glace avec Dirian ! ) mais moins de dégâts qu'un harbinger moyen sauf qu'il fait du chilled et consecrated ground ! 
> -un carquois pour caster qui profite des points en intelligence (coucou voltaxic spark)
> -un chest défensif pour les nécros (blind et leech sur les minions) avec le mod "marrant" qui fait que tous les bleus tombent identifiés
> *-une griffe spé glace qui me semble pas dégueux (bons dégâts, donne des frenzy charge, rajoute du chain et boost des dégâts de glace) surtout en frost blade* ?


Ou en Witch Elementalist Wild Strike.

----------


## Jalkar

pour le mod "marrant", c'est super utile pour les build animate weapon non ?

----------


## Ravine

Oui, c'est fantastique pour eux parce que ca permet d'auto identifier les objets, et que l'animate weapon ne fonctionne que sur les objets identifies.
De fait, il est tout a fait possible de prevoir un Item Filter qui met en valeur les items bleus avec certains mods pour le loot (crafting) et/ou pour l'animation.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Layout de merde, 2 golden door, des passages obligés dans de grandes zones remplies de traps, du recommencer une fois car y'avait une salope de petite pute de rogue dégen planquée dans le jardin, là je fais bien gaffe et il me fait ça...

T'ES MORT GROS BATARD T'ES MORT AVANT MOI POURQUOI T'ES PAS MORT T'AS 0 HP ET DEUX DEBUFF DE DEGEN SUR LA TRONCHE $$$$

----------


## Psycho_Ad

:haha:

----------


## Mad-T

RIP !
(hardcore ?)

Sinon, je me joins aux  :haha:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Non en hardcore j'irais pas (plus) dans le lab sans être sur de défoncer izaro full buff sans utiliser une popo >.>

Mais j'ai ragé sa mère quand même sévère >.>

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1660071

Nouvelles stronboxes pour la 2.3

Si j'aime bien l'ajout, j'aimerais bien un GROS boost de la fréquence d'apparition des box uniques... en dehors du strange barrel, je n'en ai quasi jamais croisé... (sauf ligue darkshrine)

----------


## Ravine

Mais :D

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Plus lazy tu meurs, génial !

Cette musique me fait toujours le même effet...  ::wub::

----------


## CaMarchePas

Rf et curses en blasphemy c'est carément plsu lazy !  ::P: 

Les joies du HC flashback, d'abord une shrine bien protégée chez haku : 

Je voulais faire un screen de plus près, mais ce sont des obelisks avec la nova de glace et pas synchrones donc no thanks ! 

Et puis voir ce genre de messages :


Bon dans le genre troll, y'a aussi les boss invasion... J'ai eu que des gentils en SC en farmant mon level 80. Je sors en HC, première zone : spinesnap (le boss de slum sewers maintenant), kthxby... deuxième zone : glass maul, plus simple avec un aurora cultiste dessus ? ah bon ok kthxby. 3ième zone, me voilà donc à fellshrine, j'essaies d'envoyer un aurora cultiste sur un zombie rare quasi mort, voilà pas que la statue se pointe, se le prend sur la tronche, je me barre, un autre spirit, qui va dedans aussi bien sur ! Bon, c'était aussi un aurora donc ça n'a rien fait, mais fuuu quoi ! 
Je rentre dans the crypt, les deux singes en mode invasion (boss façon dread ticket/dry woods) qui m'attendent au bout du pont façon "you shall not pass", "non non je me barre !" et sur la nouvelle zone on commence avec une perandus triple boss unique (pour une superbe orb of alteration et 6 pc en récompense >.> ).

Bref, je vais bientôt rip. Mais pas en éternuant (HEIN ISDP).

----------


## CaMarchePas

Deux nouvelles skills pour foutre le bordel à l'écran ! 




Donc on lance la bouboulle et si on fait un ice nova ça le lance au niveau de la bouboulle, si on fait un ice vortex la bouboulle explose et ça fait un vortex.

Bref, on en fout partout ! o/

En tout cas, elles ont un design visuel génial ! Pour l'effet entre les skills, j'attends de tester ! (mais ça manquait des aoe pas point blank en glace)

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Un shock rifle quoi. Sympa en tout cas à l'écran.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Me faut 7800 coins supplémentaire en perandus flashback SC, quelqu'un peut m'aider ?  ::'(: 



J'ai ça en currencies à convertir :


Y'a personne online, nul part, et c'est sur la map de ma zana !

May day may day may day

edit ; j'ai aussi une kongor's unid et une carcass jack à vendre, mais je suis seul  ::'(: 
edit : j'ai récupré la moitié, faut que je vende mon kongor, ou qu'on me prete 4040 coins XD

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

:haha: 

PS : désolé, je compatis à ta détresse !

----------


## CaMarchePas

Elle est mienne ! 

45 minutes à stresser, entrer/sortir du crumble laboratory, utiliser l'avant dernier tp pour pas que ça reset... j'ai tout revendu mes currencies, à des prix pas top mais personne ne voulait de mes items bradés... mais elle est mienne !

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Pfff...

Et après, t'en a qui ont réussi à se faire l'intégrale des 145 épisodes de la série Saint Seiya en farmant uniquement Solaris Temple lvl 1 et qui ont rien eu de notable chez Cadiro sur cette période (et même depuis le début de la league). Misère...  ::|: 

GG à toi quand même !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

GG, pas chère en plus, j'ai souvenir d'un canard qui l'a eu à 11k.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Deuxième rip en perandus flashback hc, le premier c'était un boss invasion caché pas loin de la box que j'ai ouverte (chez kaom en cruel), j'aurais pu l'éviter. Mais celle là, ben voilà quoi :

Donc je suis arrivé à côté du coffre bleu, j'ai vu alors la box perandus mais y'avait pas encore les mobs et instantanément l'écran s'est rempli des mobs perandus, du boss redblade, de deux devoreurs et on distingue un peu en bas du boss de la zone (le serpent bleed). Les autres redblades sont arrivés après.

Tout ça par ce qu'une pute de spirit a enchanté tout ce beau monde avant de posséder le redblade et du coup extra speed pour tout le monde, je suis passé de tout seul en vie à mort et bien accompagné sans avoir le temps de me dire "woputain faut dégager". 

Bon, je vais stopper là pour le perandus fb hc, toute façon serait pas là souvent pour la deuxième semaine de l'event, mais si vous voulez tester un truc sport, faut pas hésiter !  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1662279

Nouvelle série d'uniques 2.3 :
-une baguette de leveling qui fait bien brûler et accessoirement spawner des SRS, y'aurait une utilité à ses effets de brûlure ? je ne sais même pas si ça affecte tout le perso ou que les attaques à la baguette et pas les sorts ?
-des gants pour taper plus vite, courir plus vite avec un peu de boost pour les endurance charge, sont sympa mais ils manquent de résistance je pense pour le niveau, ou à l'inverse on ne les prendra par défaut si on est déjà capé faute de beaucoup de gros gants utiles en armure/pas crit/pas frenzy
-des bottes bien sympatoches pour profiter de onslaught et phasing sauf que ça ressemble à des atziri's step au rabais mais plus bas level...

Détails de la 2.3 et de la prochaine challenge league en fin de semaine.

----------


## Yamayo

Nouveau skill : LACERATE




Le nom est classe, j'aime beaucoup, pour le reste on dirait en effet un mtx pour reave, semble pas rentrer en synergie de manière folle

MAIS, comme souvent, il y a peut-être plus d'infos que prévu dans cette vidéo :
 - D'aucuns entendent des coins tomber a 0:09 : j'ai un doute
 - Les flasks...  ::):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Aucun doute possible pour les coins, c'est le même son.

----------


## CaMarchePas

J'aime bien avoir de nouvelles skills mais là sauf mécanique non indiquée, j'ai du du mal à voir ce que ça change ou ferait mieux que cleave ou reave... si, dixit l'article ça touche deux fois la zone centrale... donc pratique pour faire un boss et ses adds, mais bon, sauf une dps supérieur je vois pas ce que ça apporte, et si ça a un dps supérieur ça rend les deux autres inutiles. Pige pas trop là.

C'est bien le bruit des coins, mais faudra attendre l'annonce de demain, c'est ptet juste un son rajouté pour les filtres. :°

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je viens de voir qu'il y a un restart server en cours, et en fait y'a un patch note et c'est indiqué qu'avec le retour du serveur on aura les infos sur la league Prophecy (déjà y'aura un supporter pack dédié).

Et les infos seront indiquées ici : www.pathofexile.com/prophecy

----------


## CaMarchePas

au emme gé, je suis foutu.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Oui triple post t'es mort.

Le trailer fait bien envie !

----------


## CaMarchePas

Résumé de la page pour mettre en première page :
*Ligue Prophétie*


Dans chaque ville on peut croiser Navali, une devineresse (ie : npc) qui en échange d'une pièce d'argent (1 par zone +-) vous révèle une prophétie (évènement). Ces prophéties sont stockées dans un écran dédié, jusqu'à 7 prophéties peuvent y être stockées (aucune info si elles interagissent entre elles). 
Contre monnaie sonnante et trébuchante Navali peut transformer ces prophéties en items pour être utilisés plus tard ou être échangés. 

Ces prophéties peuvent affecter une zone en particulier, déclencher une modification, ajouter une zone ou même assurer la présence d'un master (exemple du site : zana sera là et double récompense en points/renommée).

Certaines prophéties font partie d'une chaîne et il faut accomplir la première pour pouvoir obtenir la suivante et/ou un objet débloquant une rencontre particulière (4 fragments pour la rencontre "ultime" de la ligue).

Certaines prophéties requiert de porter un unique spécifique, et permettent de l'améliorer ! (death's harp => death's opus avec +2 flèches, bramblejack => wall of bramble avec +2000 d'armure, karui ward => karui charge avec +17% d'attack speed)

*Récompenses de challenge :*

12 challenges = traces de pas Prophécie
24 challenges = effet d'arme Prophécie
36 challenges = le singe de Nevalia en pet

*Autres modifications (2.3) :*
*Labyrinthe :*
-Labyrinthe version HL : en map on découvrira de nouvelles version plus dure des épreuves qui débloquent l'accès à un nouveau labyrinthe plus dur et avec de nouveaux pièges et puzzles.
-le lab HL donne encore 2 autres points d'ascendance et un nouveau niveau de puissance pour les enchantements
-il n'y aura plus besoin que de faire une fois les épreuves par difficulté et par ligue (donc si on a tout fait le reroll dans la même ligue n'aura "plus" qu'à finir le labyrinthe

*Skills :* 
-spirit offering : bouffe des corps pour donner du resist all elements, extra chaos damage et extra ES en fonction de la vie aux minions
-Ancestral warchief : totem qui fait des pbaoe et donne un bonus de "more" melee damage
-Lacerate : un mélange entre cleave et reaver
-Frostbolt : boule de glace façon élémentaires d'eau de l'acte 4. Si on la vise et qu'on lance ice nova ou vortex, le sort est lancé depuis la boule et pas depuis le personnage
-Vortex : crée un vortex de glace qui fait du dot et ralenti. Si des frostbolt sont présentes, le vortex explose à leur emplacement

*Items :*
-Nouveaux uniques et cartes de divination. Nouvelle carte TXIV "Plaza map"

*Équilibrages :* 
-modifications à venir sur les ascendances pour rendre les rendre plus compétitives entre elles
-nerf des sources de conversion de dégâts en chaos 
-boost des mods implicites sur les baguettes et sceptres 
-dagues/baguettes/sceptres devraient obtenir plus facilement des mods de caster ou d'attaque s'ils ont déjà de tels mods (donc plus facile d'avoir une de ces armes en full caster ou full attack mais plus dur d'avoir des armes de CoC ?)

-tous les persos vont obtenir un reset gratuit à utiliser (y compris les ascendances)

*Optimisations du jeu :*
-changements sur la gestion de mémoire, le jeu devrait lancer beaucoup plus vite (1 / 2 secondes avec/sans ssd pour l'écran de lancement du jeu)
-les infos sont chargés en fond pendant le jeu 
-le jeu devrait consommer beaucoup moins de mémoire donc beaucoup moins de crashs
-remplacement du système audio : meilleures performances et meilleurs outils pour améliorer les rendus sonores par la suite

*Pack de supporter :*
-set d'armure prophétie + masque (donc capuche ET masque)
-portail prophétie
-cadre d'icône de perso prophétie
-moins cher mais moins de contenu que précédemment (pas de variantes de mtx/portail/pets, pas de contenu physique)

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...unt-type/staff Le même lien mais filtré pour n'afficher que les messages du staff.

1ere réponse : liste de liens vers d'autres sites qui couvrent la news.
2ieme réponse : le set d'armure "ebony seraph" (celui du screen avec death harp) va arriver.

Article Gamespot : on y apprend que Gamespot est encore et toujours un site de merde qui fait que des vidéos mais est incapable d'avoir un player stable et pas gourmand et une bande passante suffisante pour que leur site ai un quelconque intérêt. 

Article MassivelyOP : 
-une des prophéties garantirait un item (type d'item ? unique ? stat ?) lors d'un craft (master ou orb ? pas indiqué)
-toutes les prophéties ont un dialogue audio enregistré, après Talisman et Perandus ça montre combien GGG peut faire comme boulot pour un truc "temporaire" (tant qu'on n'a pas d'info sur le retour de Rigwald ou de Cadiro, on parle bien de temporaire)
-la plupart des chaînes de prophétie donnent un item unique (les trash améliorés ?)
-4 chaînes sont dédiées au "Pâle council" et donnent chacune un fragment. Avec les 4 fragments on obtient un item qui permet d'ouvrir une instance vers le conseil au complet (pas d'infos si on parle d'une map via dispositif zana ou d'un système comme Rigwald). L'item ne permet d'accéder qu'une fois à l'instance et si on peut y aller en groupe, une seule récompense sera donnée (6 portails ? un portail pour tout le monde à usage unique ? loot pour le créateur ? )
-certains uniques trashs ont leur prophétie où il faut utiliser l'item, par exemple pour Bramblejack il faut tuer un certain boss
-les trials de maps sont des versions plus dure et longues mais aussi présentent les nouveaux piègent qu'on va affronter

Article RockPaperShotung :
-une des prophéties les plus communes et rapides à avoir indique qu'on rencontrera Elreon => le monter vite et tôt ou le garder pour plus tard et finir son leveling donc payer des silvers
-les silver coins sont échangeables comme les perandus coins
-certaines prophéties peuvent provoquer un combat contre un boss possédé par un autre boss et qui utilise donc les deux sets de compétences (coucoup Brutus avec Daresso, ça serait FUN)

Article mmorpg.com : 
-une centaine de prophéties différentes

Article mmobomb.com :
-Feral lord prophecy : tous les animaux de la zone sont en version corrompue
-les items "fated" (unique trash boostés) ne seront disponible que durant cette ligue

Article gamepedia :
-bah rien de plus

----------


## Yamayo

Merci merci CMP pour les trads! Top

----------


## Bogdanov

Bon ben, je sais pas vous, mais j'attends tout ça avec impatience ! Je m'étais remis à POE avec Perandus, j'ai vraiment pris mon pied et je compte bien m'y remettre sur Prophecy..
Vous avez commencé à gamberger sur des spés ascendancy avec 8 points? J'ai essayé, mais je crois que je connais pas encore suffisamment bien le jeu pour avoir de bonnes idées...

----------


## IseeDeadPixels

Sert à rien de theory craft sans avoir les modifs de toutes manières.
La grosse différence pour le moment concerne la scion qui va pouvoir utiliser le start sur une autre classe maintenant.

Vu qu'ils comptent équilibrer les asc, JE pense que le mieux pour GGG serait de passer les talents 4 pts en talents 6 pts.
Sinon ça va encore power creep à mort.


Certains nerfs arrivent enfin.
Même si ça fait des mois que ça aurait du être fait.


De grosses bonnes nouvelles pour les améliorations techniques en tout cas.
Sûrement la meilleure news concernant le jeu à mon gout pour ce patch note.

----------


## Jalkar

> Sert à rien de theory craft sans avoir les modifs de toutes manières.
> La grosse différence pour le moment concerne la scion qui va pouvoir utiliser le start sur une autre classe maintenant.
> 
> Vu qu'ils comptent équilibrer les asc, JE pense que le mieux pour GGG serait de passer les talents 4 pts en talents 6 pts.
> Sinon ça va encore power creep à mort.
> 
> 
> Certains nerfs arrivent enfin.
> Même si ça fait des mois que ça aurait du être fait.
> ...


La scion utilise 3 point pour obtenir une sous classe. Du coup elle pourra utiliser le start alternatif ou les carac+passif

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1664687
Liste des gagnants des loteries flashback perandus, j'ai rien gagné mais bon j'ai eu ma voll's devotion donc j'ai gagné quand même !  ::ninja:: 

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1664666
Un nouvel unique révélé dans une vidéo trollesque :



Et un autre item, pas complètement révélé : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...e/1/#p13300481
Le titre de l'article : "Perverse loyalty, blind love, the abuser and the abused reunited in sin."
Le screenshot : https://p7p4m6s5.ssl.hwcdn.net/publi...roProphecy.jpg => "MaligaroProphecy.jpg"
Sur le screen à gauche ça serait un gars du trio d'atziri dixit une des réponses, m'en souvient pas, il ressemble juste à Maligaro pour moi, à droite c'est Fidelitas/Loath, le favori de Maligaro.
Un nouvel item de Maligaro ? Ou juste une prophecy pour les deux boss ensemble +nouveau skin d'armure ? (les gants empire grasp ont déjà leur skin ou pas ?)

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1664376
Un exemple d'une chaîne de prophéties à réaliser : on rencontrera un rogue exile qui aura un mod nemesis acte 1 mais s'enfuira si on lui fait bien mal, on pourra à nouveau le rencontrer (ie : avoir le droit d'avoir une chance d'obtenir la prophétie) dans l'acte 2 avec en plus du mod nemesis le bonus onslaught (20% vitesse attaque/cast/course) pour de même avoir le droit de le rencontrer acte 3 envouté par un tormented spirit puis encore une fois acte 4 avec en plus de tout le reste un effet d'une shrine. Et finalement il faudra le rencontrer à nouveau en map accompagné d'un groupe de rogue exile avec un mod bloodline et si on bute tout ce beau monde on obtient un loot spécifique (ie : pas lootable/chançable ailleurs) à savoir l'armure unique Kintsugi (qui est bien sympa d'ailleurs, 20% de dégâts subit en moins si on n'a pas été touché récemment, 50% d'increased evasion si on a été touché récemment avec un bonus de vie et une résist au feu, que 1000 d'évasion mais en eva/life je pense que c'est pas mal du tout).

----------


## Mikh4il

> Sert à rien de theory craft sans avoir les modifs de toutes manières.
> La grosse différence pour le moment concerne la scion qui va pouvoir utiliser le start sur une autre classe maintenant.
> 
> Vu qu'ils comptent équilibrer les asc, JE pense que le mieux pour GGG serait de passer les talents 4 pts en talents 6 pts.
> Sinon ça va encore power creep à mort.
> 
> 
> Certains nerfs arrivent enfin.
> Même si ça fait des mois que ça aurait du être fait.
> ...


Lors du podcast State of Exile, Chris Wilson a dit que les ascendancies était designed depuis le début pour 8 points, non 6.

Je m'attends pas à de gros changement (mais je me trompe peut-être).

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1664978

Article sur le labyrinthe :
-confirmé que la progression dans les épreuves est conservée par league (les trials, pas la progression dans le lab)
-corrigé beaucoup de problèmes existants dans les layouts actuels
-amélioré les récompenses dans les chemins annexes (je suppose les coffres spéciaux)
-ajout d'un type d'épreuve dans le lab où il faut pousser un chariot sur des rails

Endgame trials :
-6 épreuves à trouver en map, elles apparaissent dans les plus petites (mais le message ne dit pas si c'est que en petit tiers ou dès les premiers tiers)
-épreuves plus longues et dures que les trials normaux
-volontairement "long" à trouver les 6 (à relativiser avec les trials normaux)
-elles apparaissent sous la forme d'une sous zone comme pour les masters
-Sentinels traps : ressemble aux totems maudits de cadiro, ils appliquent un effet autour d'eux (dégâts, boost de dégâts...) qu'on peut désactiver temporairement en les blessant.

Endgame lab :
-il faut un item special pour ouvrir l'accès au labyrinthe
-a chaque fin d'une épreuve on est récompensé de cet item spécial => quand on a fait six épreuves on a donc six accès au lab ET l'item est échangeable
-l'item s'utilise avec le dispositif de zana mais n'est pas affecté par ses mods 
-ce n'est pas une map donc pas de loot de map sauf T1 et sauf dans un des coffres de fin
-chaque item ouvre six portails mais comme pour le lab normal on entre dans une zone tampon où le groupe s'attend, après trop tard

Récompenses :
-2 points d'ascendance
-enchantements TIV
-un quatrième jewel pour le joueur le plus rapide du jour
-les coffres de fin rapportent plus et peuvent contenir des maps de niveau plus élevés

Autre info :
https://p7p4m6s5.ssl.hwcdn.net/publi...aunt_Small.jpg Ajout d'un effet visuel pour les ennemis tauntés

----------


## Jalkar

Development manifesto https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1665252

- Ca confirme le nerf du Chaos,
- Boost des builds ES dans le labyrinthe (l'ES ne vaut plus que pour 60% (vs 100% avant) dans le calcul des dmg des pièges et seulement s'il protège la vie)
- Il semblerait qu'il est nerf les taux de drop des uniques T1
- Le Taunt fait que les monstres feront 10% de dmg en moins au autres personnes
- Changement sur le Curse Immune, il est séparé en deux Hexproof / Curse Immune.  Ca permet d'avoir ca :
(https://i.imgur.com/7FBsIKY.png)
- Changement sur les Roll des armes hybrique (dague & wand), si elles ont un mod "caster", il y a plus de chance qu'elle obtienne d'autre mode de caster et vice versa
- Boost des implicite des wands / specter
- Quelques changements sur les gems (nerf d'enfeeble (crit) et de warlord's mark (sur le stun), boost de spell totem, shield charge ,ice nova et ancestor totem
- des nouveaux monstres dans les zones de l'acte 1/2 qui utilise de nouveaux skill
- nouveau boss dans les cavernes de l'A2
- Nerf d'Izaro en Cruel
- Quelques changement dans l'arbre (le plus notable, c'est le changement de place de "Arcane Vision" qui est maintenant rattaché au même point que "Pain attunement"... 2 points d'economisé pour les build Low life)
- Quelques changement dans les classes d'ascendance (Gros gros boost du Slayer, boost de l'elementaliste, peut être d'autre je sais pas)

----------


## Chartreuse

Hello

j'ai jamais fait de perso sur des leagues from scratch. En fait j'y ai jamais pensé, je crée toujours mes persos en standard et je dois dire que je m'y amuse beaucoup.
Mais je me demandais quels étaient les avantages à repartir de zéro comme vous le faites. Qu'est ce qui vous plaît la-dedans? 
Je me demande ça car les annonces pour la prochaine league ont l'air pas mal du coup pourquoi pas essayer...

----------


## cailloux

> Hello
> 
> j'ai jamais fait de perso sur des leagues from scratch. En fait j'y ai jamais pensé, je crée toujours mes persos en standard et je dois dire que je m'y amuse beaucoup.
> Mais je me demandais quels étaient les avantages à repartir de zéro comme vous le faites. Qu'est ce qui vous plaît la-dedans? 
> Je me demande ça car les annonces pour la prochaine league ont l'air pas mal du coup pourquoi pas essayer...


Bah en général c'est juste que c'est un bon prétexte pour tenter de nouveaux builds, nouveaux tests, nouveaux personnages foireux. Je fais partis des joueurs qui n'amènent quasi jamais leur perso à la fin du merciless (mon niveau max ça doit être 70 peut être : c'est le moment où je m'ennuie avec mon gameplay, où j'ai du mal à progresser faute d'équipement (je fais pas de trade ni de multi) et où mon personnage devient bancal et mal construit.

Après ya les collectionneurs et les compétiteurs qui sont intéressés, mais c'est pas mon truc.

----------


## Jalkar

> Hello
> 
> j'ai jamais fait de perso sur des leagues from scratch. En fait j'y ai jamais pensé, je crée toujours mes persos en standard et je dois dire que je m'y amuse beaucoup.
> Mais je me demandais quels étaient les avantages à repartir de zéro comme vous le faites. Qu'est ce qui vous plaît la-dedans? 
> Je me demande ça car les annonces pour la prochaine league ont l'air pas mal du coup pourquoi pas essayer...


- Cela permet de profiter des adds sympas comme les Perandus coin/ perandus monster. Par ex dans la prochaine ligue 'Prophecy' il y aura un NPC qui ne sera pas dispo en Standard. 
- Cela permet de partir sur une économie neuve. Un item 'moyen' à des chances de s'y vendre et donc tu peux espérer faire progresser ta richesse plus facilement (après les items 'GG' sont surement moins cher en standard)
- Cela permet de participer aux challenges qui offre des récompenses visuel (MTX / Totem dans le hideout/...)

Le principal défaut c'est qu'il est plus dur d'atteindre le endgame (les maps haut niveau se vendent cher, et sont dur à drop)

----------


## Dirian

Je voulais faire une pause durant la prochaine league, mais il semblerais que je finisse par me laisser tenter.
Ces salauds de chez GGG savent comment nous garder chez eux >.>
Qu'ils soient maudit !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Pareil, je pensais pas revenir, mais là, pas moyen de rater ça.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Ya pas à dire, ils sont assez fort chez GGG pour trouver des mécaniques qui rendent attractives chaque nouvelle league !

----------


## IseeDeadPixels

Faudrait vraiment qu'ils embauchent qqun pour le "balancing" quand même.
Ça devient ridicule avec les années qui passent.

Buff l'elementalist & le champion c'est juste débile. C'est pas comme si c'était déjà les deux classes les plus broken.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais j'trouve l'équilibrage un peu au fraise dans le jeu depuis le tout début. Soit t'as un build boiteux qui fonctionne à peine, soit tu moissonnes les mobs.

Les builds que j'aime bien sont ceux où t'es obligé de bouger un peu et d'utiliser plusieurs skills.

Donc tout ce qui est trapper et blink/mirror.

Par contre j'ai vu aucun nerf concernant les minions (notamment blink/mirror)? Pourtant ça avait été annoncé il me semble bien, ou le nerf est déjà passé?

----------


## Jalkar

> Ouais j'trouve l'équilibrage un peu au fraise dans le jeu depuis le tout début. Soit t'as un build boiteux qui fonctionne à peine, soit tu moissonnes les mobs.
> 
> Les builds que j'aime bien sont ceux où t'es obligé de bouger un peu et d'utiliser plusieurs skills.
> 
> Donc tout ce qui est trapper et blink/mirror.
> 
> Par contre j'ai vu aucun nerf concernant les minions (notamment blink/mirror)? Pourtant ça avait été annoncé il me semble bien, ou le nerf est déjà passé?


On a pas le changelog complet, ils peuvent très bien annoncé d'autre changement d'ici le patch  ::):

----------


## Mad-T

> Ouais j'trouve l'équilibrage un peu au fraise dans le jeu depuis le tout début. Soit t'as un build boiteux qui fonctionne à peine, soit tu moissonnes les mobs.


Hmmm, je trouve que justement c'est "moins" vrai :
- Avant la 2.2, tu avais 1 à 2 builds qui explosaient tout, 3-4 de plus qui pouvaient faire le end game sans couter 1500 ex
- Depuis, c'est 3-4 qui explosent tout, et plein, mais alors plein de builds qui deviennent viables.

Bref, tu veux rouler sur le jeu, joue le truc pété du moment, ou si tu veux du "fun", bah tu peux aller tâter de la T15 quand même si tu fais pas nimp, et / ou que tu as pris le temps de stuffer / leveller !

Bref, c'est toujours pas cela (l'équilibrage), mais cela va mieux non ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> - Changement sur le Curse Immune, il est séparé en deux Hexproof / Curse Immune.  Ca permet d'avoir ca :
> https://www.imgur.com/7FBsIKY.png(https://i.imgur.com/7FBsIKY.png)


-1 curse de base
-1 curse passif
-1 curse occultist
-2x1 curse doedre's damning
-1 curse windscream
-1 curse amulette corrompue
-1 curse cette nouvelle armure

Donc : HUIT curses possibles ET via cette armure on peut jouer ça sur les map curses immunes ?  :Bave: 
-triple mark / TC / enfeeble / vulna / flammability / elemental weakness

Et y'a aussi un boost de shield charge qui passe en tag AoE et affecte les monstres sur le trajet au lieu de juste les répousse : big boost du shield charge facebreaker ?  ::P: 

=> 8 curses dont une partie en CoH shield charge et on joue avec Rise of the phoenix pour faire joujou avec Righteous fire qui profite de vulna/EW/flamma/TC ?  ::trollface::  





> Hello
> 
> j'ai jamais fait de perso sur des leagues from scratch. En fait j'y ai jamais pensé, je crée toujours mes persos en standard et je dois dire que je m'y amuse beaucoup.
> Mais je me demandais quels étaient les avantages à repartir de zéro comme vous le faites. Qu'est ce qui vous plaît la-dedans? 
> Je me demande ça car les annonces pour la prochaine league ont l'air pas mal du coup pourquoi pas essayer...


Les joueurs habitués sont en map en deux ou trois jours sans trop trop forcer (compte 1 heure / acte / difficulté sans rusher à fond sans groupe, ça peut aller BEAUCOUP plus vite dès que tu groupes / rush via skill / sépare le groupe pour par exemple faire les 3 directions de l'acte 2 en même temps...). Les joueurs habitués sont lvl90+ très rapidement même en début de ligue à poil. Les joueurs habitués ne sont pas très motivés à farmer 3000 maps T11+ pour atteindre le niveau 100... et les joueurs habitués sont friands de rerolls, de variante de leur build fétiche, de course, de challenges, de nouvelles mécaniques de jeu... Bref, ils rerolls pendant les ligues tempos.

La ligue perandus était un putain de jackpot de loot avec Cadibro, une des meilleures mécaniques implémentée jusqu'à présent (même si c'est plus un event qu'une mécanique) donnant une impression de récompense dès le début tout en restant RNG. Les premières ligues étaient surtout là pour tester de nouvelles mécaniques mais moins intéressantes en loot (ou pas du tout et trop dangereuses, genre Invasion qui rajoutait pleins de mobs dangereux... en hardcore... et quasi pas de loot :° ), maintenant elles sont bien faites pour tester quelques modifs qui sont implémentées partout (acte 4, labyrinthe...) et attirer le joueur en proposant des loots particulier (cadibro et ses items league only, talisman avec les amulettes et rigwald, prophecy avec items uniques très spécifiques ET des items particuliers, les prophéties elles même). Le jeu est fait pour reroll, et GGG le développe bien pour ça. Le standard reste intéressant pour jouer tranquillement ou à l'inverse pour les plus gros joueurs/riches : faire du très fat craft, end game max, perfectionner son perso et des items que tu n'auras probablement jamais en ligue temporaire).




> - Cela permet de partir sur une économie neuve. Un item 'moyen' à des chances de s'y vendre et donc tu peux espérer faire progresser ta richesse plus facilement (après les items 'GG' sont surement moins cher en standard)
> 
> Le principal défaut c'est qu'il est plus dur d'atteindre le endgame (les maps haut niveau se vendent cher, et sont dur à drop)


Je dirais que c'est maintenant l'inverse sur à peu près tous les points.  ::P: 

Les items moyens se vendent bien en début de ligue, selon le bonus de loot de la ligue même les plus rares deviennent très abordables... Tu peux te faire des currencies par contre en farmant/tradant spécifiquement des objectifs de challenge ou proposant des runs (lab, boss de fins en HC...).
Les items GG se vendent bien moins cher qu'en standard mais il est plus dur d'avoir de quoi acheter donc faut se focaliser.
Le endgame est plus difficile à avoir dans le sens où tu dois recommencer et l'atteindre MAIS maintenant zana donne de quoi (oui faut la farmer c'est sur) et du coup beaucoup de monde propose des rotations sur des maps très rentables (gorge et autres T10+ rapides et avec packsize, rotations de t12+...). Comme il y a beaucoup plus de monde et plus actifs sur les nouvelles ligues (au moins la première moitié du temps) ben t'as beaucoup plus de monde pour grouper/maper/farmer/masters & co donc selon ta façon de jouer ça peut être beaucoup plus agréable et rapide.

----------


## Chartreuse

Ok merci pour vos réponses. Pour le moment je tourne sur deux persos (Marauder et Scion) que j'aime beaucoup et que j'aimerais bien monter le plus haut possible. Mais pourquoi pas faire un reroll sur une league un de ces jours...

----------


## Jalkar

> Ok merci pour vos réponses. Pour le moment je tourne sur deux persos (Marauder et Scion) que j'aime beaucoup et que j'aimerais bien monter le plus haut possible. Mais pourquoi pas faire un reroll sur une league un de ces jours...


passe du côté obscure des ligues temporaires  ::P: 

on y prend gout très vite (les ajouts de ces ligues temporaires rajoutent des trucs cools )  ::): 

la prochaine commence le 3 juin prochain (au soir)

----------


## Mikh4il

Voila la liste des changements des ascendances

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ee_changes_23/

J'aime bien la suivante:

Juggernaut Unrelenting 

Before
6% increased Damage per Endurance Charge8% reduced Elemental Damage Taken while at Maximum Endurance Charges

After
6% increased Damage per Endurance Charge8% reduced Elemental Damage Taken while at Maximum Endurance ChargesIf you would gain Endurance Charges, you instead gain up to your maximum number of Endurance Charges

----------


## Jalkar

Juggernaut Coc +Discharger sans Voll's devotion ? :D

----------


## CaMarchePas

Pour CoC discharge je pense qu'il y a mieux à prendre ailleurs, genre les nodes que Ravine aime bien pour Wild strike qui, comme discharge, a le tag des 3 éléments :



> Mastermind of Discord
> Damage Penetrates 25% (from 20%) Cold Resistance if you’ve used a Fire Skill in the past 10 seconds
> Damage Penetrates 25% (from 20%) Lightning Resistance if you’ve used a Cold Skill in the past 10 seconds
> Damage Penetrates 25% (from 20%) Fire Resistance if you’ve used a Lightning Skill in the past 10 seconds
> Pendulum of Destruction
> Every 10 seconds, gain 100% increased Elemental Damage for 4 seconds
> Every 10 seconds, gain 25% increased Radius of Area Skills for 4 seconds
> Paragon of Calamity
> For each Element you've been hit by Damage of Recently, 40% increased Damage of that Element
> ...


Mais j'aime l'idée d'être full EC easy... 

Sinon, j'ai remonté un bête berserk cyclone fat life pour faire joujou The goddess, ça dépote bien pour monter,  je doute que ça soit plus efficace que n'importe quel build avec une arme moyenne en map, mais ça passe très bien en début de merciless.

Et The Goddess est bien meilleure que Kuduku pour réaliser les souhaits :


\o/
_o_
\o/
_o_

edit : et confirmation juste après ça :


Spoiler Alert! 





 ::ninja::

----------


## CaMarchePas

Un unique pour reroll ou mf de pauvre (need le talisman qui filait de l'IIQ xD) :


Si c'est pas un troll, le patchnote des bugfixes en live :
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...Zv3Kmf0ug/edit

Edit (pour pas triple poste :° ) pour vendredi soir, même si je boss donc je serais en retard ou mort au boulot, merci les émeutes de la jungle (à prononcer avec l'accent anglais sinon c'est la loose), j'ai mon build !
Pour changer du TS de base à chaque ligue, je vais faire un 'zerker à l'arc !  ::ninja:: 
En fait juste l'idée plus avancée du build que je voulais déjà tester et pas fait...
Donc :
-maraudeur 
=> nodes de vie et versatility pour avoir de la dex au début
=> nodes de resistance au début si besoin
=> iron grip via la roue de vie (et bloodless)
=> bravery/art of the gladiator en bas du dueliste (avec nodes armour+evasion+ life au dessus)
=> golem's blood (life/life regen) + clotha and chain (armour+eva+resist) + savagery (+1 frenzy) en bas du dueliste
=> iron reflexes (d'où le fait d'aller chercher les nodes armour+eva qui sont les plus rentables avec iron reflexes)
=> point blank à droite d'iron reflexes
=> la roue de vol de mana/vie juste au dessus peut servir le temps de leveler 
=> on peut remonter sur la ranger, prendre la roue de vie (thick skin), remonter sur quickstep (ou druidic rite pour les flasks), finesse, heart of the oak (ou primal spirit pour les flasks), ballistic mastery, tout ça pour aller chercher Vaal pact

Ascendance => Berserker 
=> Pain revear (leech)  2 points
=> cloak in savagery (100% leech si savage hit) 2 points
=> crave the slaughter et aspect of carnage pour bourriner (déplacements plus rapides, dégâts/attaque plus rapide mais on subit plus de dégâts)
ou
=> war bringer et rite of ruin pour mieux tenir (warcry qui rendent de la vie et reload 2 fois plus vite, bonus d'armur et réduction de dégâts/immun stuf si on a tué récemment)

-Chin sol sans doute en arc, à voir avec un gros arc la différence et avec lioneye (osef de pas éviter les reflect vu qu'on est armour et pas évasion)

-Shrapnel shot doit pouvoir faire de gros ravages avec chinsol/point blank 
-determination/grace : gros boost défensif, surtout si on peut caser les deux (mais 50% mana reserved sur chaque  ::P:  )
-added fire damage est utilisable, on aura assez de force
-possibile de jouer max lightning damage avec physical to lightning

----------


## Khamshinn

Bonjour à tous,

Je fais partie de la masse silencieuse qui lit sans jamais poster... Mais là j'ai besoin d'avis. J'adore PoE. Vraiment. Mais j'ai toujours le même soucis, qui revient de plus en plus vite d'ailleurs. A chaque nouvelle ligue, je suis hypé. Mais à chaque fois je suis "lassé" de l'histoire. Autant j'aime progresser avec mon personnage et repartir de rien mais là, refaire les actes, *TROIS FOIS*, encore... Ça me blase un peu.

Je suis le seul ? Si oui, pourquoi ? Si non, vous faites comment pour contourner ça ?

En espérant trouver mes réponses pour pouvoir reprendre. :D

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça dépend t'es quel type de joueur? Tu atteins quel niveau dans le jeu? Le contenu end game (map, grosse fortune, etc?), tu joues en hardcore ou soft core?

Tu connais l'histoire ou tu suis vaguement?

----------


## Khamshinn

Plusieurs personnages niveau 85 par là. Toujours joué en hardcore. J'ai recommencé à chaque ligue depuis 2013 par là. Je connais l'histoire à force... justement, c'est ça le soucis.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah bah je joue comme toi, perso maintenant je m'amuse surtout avec le end game et j'essaye de faire des builds sympas à jouer avant tout. 

J'apprécie l'histoire mais effectivement je la connais par coeur aussi, après j'adore (à la folie) l'ambiance du jeu, la musique, et j'adore les débuts de league, le perso à poil, la découverte.

Après je pense que c'est normal de se lasser après genre 1 mois.

Typiquement je fais ça:

Début de league, je regarde les nouveautés et me cherche un build intéressant avec ce que j'ai jamais essayé, un objectif sympa (souvent compléter un build qui me tient à coeur, avec tel ou tel uniques)

Ensuite je vais parfois mourir en milieu de levelling si le build marche pas du tout et du coup je retourne me chercher un truc sympa

Si j'atteins le end game et que le build marche, je vais farm comme un porc pendant une période, faire des tests à tout va, optimiser le bazar et aller me suicider sur un objectif bien hardcore (hall of grandmaster, uber atziri ou atziri à l'arrache) mais faisable, histoire d'avoir la petite montée d'adrénaline ou la mort glorieuse.

Mais ouais après 2 ou 3 character end game je vais arrêter et m'y remettre à la prochaine league, je pense que c'est normal mais il me faut environ 3 ou 4 semaines avant de me lasser.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et effectivement la période de levelling est un peu chiante parfois, surtout sur un build un peu bancal et sans stuff. Mais le mode normal est toujours plutôt cool, cruel faut pouvoir atteindre dried lake facilement sinon c'est un peu lourd. Merciless un peu pareil. Je rush les actes en général sauf au tout début ou je prends parfois mon temps (la musique, l'ambiance  ::wub:: )

----------


## Khamshinn

Ça fait plaisir de trouver quelqu'un qui joue quasiment comme moi.  ::P: 
En fait, j'ai jamais rushé. C'est vrai que j'adore retourner en normal la première fois. Comme tu dit, j'adore l'ambiance. J'adore l'acte 1 et 2. Mais j'ai beaucoup de mal avec l'acte 3. Tu as des astuces pour rusher ?

(Au lieu d'embêter les autres personnes, on peut continuer en mp ?)

----------


## Kamikaze

J'vais poster cette réponse là ici au cas où ça intéresserait d'autres vu que je suis devenu un gros rusher avec le temps. À la base je faisais aaabsolument toutes les quêtes, mêmes les quêtes annexes.

Pour l'acte 3 je fais:

- Sauvetage de Clarissa, rien de particulier, je tue que les gardes
- Crematorium, un peu chiant car j'ai jamais appris le pattern (s'il y en a un) pour trouver le crematorium, une fois dedans j'ai l'instinct pour trouver Piety mais un peu dur à expliquer, je dirais brièvement qu'il faut vérifier en haut à gauche et en bas à gauche et que la zone avec toutes les cellules est souvent un cul de sac. La zone avec Piety se repère très facilement sur la grande map (tab), j'essaye de nettoyer un peu les mobs parfois dans les situations dangereuses (quand trop se cumulent c'est risqué en intérieur) mais globalement je rush sans tuer, y'a une pile de cadavre pas loin de Piety
- Egout n°1, Slums, je récupère le buste, je clean un peu les couloir dangereux ou ça se cumule et les zones à bustes mais globalement rush
- Egout n°2, Wharehouse, je choppe le waypoint et le buste
- Wharehouse, je pense que tu le sais déjà mais il y a un truc pour trouver Market Place rapidement, il faut uniquement rentrer dans les bâtiments avec un cadavre et se diriger dans la direction générale en haut à gauche. Rush complet sauf les grandes zones ouvertes ou je fais parfois un kill de masse pour chopper un peu d'xp mais parfois je full rush sans aucun kill
- MarketPlace, je prends le nouveau raccourci (aller directement dans les égouts, pour récupérer le buste et sortir à côté de barracks), je prends jamais le waypoint de MarketPlace
- BattleFront, je tue le capitaine, je vais dans les docks récupérer la Sulphite, aucun kill sur cette map, aucun kill sur Docks sauf si trop de mobs se cumulent
- Solaris il faut suivre le tapis rouge tout le temps, je ne tue quasiment aucun mobs et je rush vers Dialla
- Barracks, Je détruis le blocage dans les égouts et je rush vers Piety, je tue absolument aucun mobs, je passe à côté de Gravicius sans le tuer et je rentre dans Lunaris
- Lunaris, Level 1, suivre le tapis rouge, ne rien tuer.

Level 2, il ne faut jamais descendre un escalier (sauf le premier), toujours aller vers le haut, faire très attention aux monstres à projectiles, il peuvent OS les builds qui rushent si tu n'es pas en mouvement au moment ou ils commencent à tirer ou si tu te déplace vers eux en ligne droite, il faut impérativement avoir une potion instantanée si possible ou un skill de mouvement très rapide, ou simplement être prêt à reculer selon une trajectoire qui ne vous fait pas rester dans les projectiles. C'est rushable facilement sans rien tuer mais c'est aussi très facile de mourir donc je ralentis parfois un peu la cadence ici.

Si vous jouer un build qui invoque, genre Blink/Mirror ou totem, etc. avancez toujours en plaçant un truc devant vous à intervalle régulier, ça permet d'avoir un rythme de croisière très bon et de locker en position les cracheurs de projectiles sur votre invocation.

Tips très connu mais une fois arrivé au dernier escalier il faut allez du côté du chariot unique. Pas là ou il y en a 2. Trois escaliers à monter en tout.

Piety est assez simple à battre mais si vous êtes vraiment à poil gaffe à la forme enflammée peut vous cogner suffisamment pour devoir potion non stop, puis portal et revenir, toujours éviter la forme de glace, très dangereux. Il faut la burst un maximum quand elle est en mode normal.

- Piety est vaincue, direction dominus, rush complet jusqu'au boss, les sous boss sont simples, il faut être un poil prudent, dominus en forme 1 est assez simple mais très tanky, prendre son temps et y aller tranquille. La forme 2 c'est mieux d'avoir une Flask Anti Bleed surtout cruel et merciless et il vaut mieux avoir un skill qui tue à la fois dominus et les mobs qui poppent autour sinon on peut mourir très vite avec 2 ou 3 mobs plus Dominus sur le dos. Ne pas hésiter à clean les mobs, potions, portal et revenir. Si trop de mobs poppent il se peut que vous soyez carrément obligé de relancer la zone dans le pire des cas.

Dans les tips des builds que j'utilise souvent:

Animate Weapon est excellent pour burst les boss (forme 2 de Dominus, Weaver, etc.) sans perdre la moindre seconde puisque vous pouvez summon pendant que le boss pop, etc., j'utilise toujours un ou deux skill de mouvement, souvent flamedash. Trap + Mirror/Blink est excellent pour faire du crowd control et fuire dans la direction opposée. La nouvelle Flask de blind et celle de Frost sont pas mal contre les boss aussi, pour les facetank.

Sinon quand je joue un reroll et que j'ai un peu d'argent je planifie le levelling à 100% en terme d'uniques que je vais utiliser pour lvl up. Et je favorise uniquement le dps la défense n'est pas super importante jusqu'à Merciless.

Je fais aucune quête annexe sauf si c'est le début de league et que j'ai besoin d'une gemme en particulier (gravicius ou library), je ne fais pas les trials de labyrinthe, seulement une fois dried lake cruel atteint au minimum, sinon dried lake merciless.

Pas de farm en acte 3 sauf build un peu bancal et dans ce cas je farm soit chamber of sins (4 packs de mobs bleus minimum) soit les docks si je vois un groupe ou que je suis vraiment, vraiment, trop haut level pour chamber of sins

----------


## Khamshinn

Merci beaucoup.  ::):  
Comment ça se passe si "j'achète" les waypoints ? Je dois quand même faire les quêtes ou y'a moyen de couper pas mal ? (Je pense surtout au début de l'acte 3 jusque chez Dialla ?)

----------


## Kamikaze

Alors perso j'achète jamais les waypoints car je trouve que je perds plus de temps à trouver un vendeur plutôt qu'à rush moi-même, la seule exception étant le waypoint pour dominus (sceptre of god), surtout si le mec vend le kill de dominus avec en fait (1 chaos grand max) et que je sens mon build un peu faible (en cruel ou merciless) et que je veux le garder, sinon yolo.

Dans les waypoints intéressants je dirais que Docks peut-être pas mal, et rapide à trouver. Solaris n'est plus du tout aussi long qu'avant, y'a plus que 2 niveaux et le tips du tapis rouge fonctionne du tonnerre, franchement pas la peine d'acheter le waypoint.

Je dirais Crematorium mais ça doit être chaud de trouver un vendeur pour ça. MarketPlace ou BattleFront et Sceptre of God, le reste en vaut vraiment pas la peine je pense

----------


## Khamshinn

Donc je dois quand même faire les quêtes ? Genre sauver Billy au Crematorium toussa ? Hmm. C'est moche. :D

----------


## Kamikaze

Oui quêtes obligatoires il me semble (récupérer les objets, tuer piety avant de pouvoir entrer chez dom, etc.)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Coin²

Ben ça dépend comment tu joues aussi... par ce qu'on nous on refait les 4 actes 3 fois, par personnages, par ligue, on fait plusieurs personnages, sans parler du HC où on recommence encore plus !

Mais nous on joue plus "vite" sans doute, compte 1 heure / acte / difficulté en jouant "cool", beaucoup (presque moitié ?) plus vite en jouant rapide, rajoute la rapidité quand tu avances en groupe (que ce soit canard ou public) où tu élimines plus vite la plupart des monstres résistants (+20/40/60% de vie par joueur supplémentaire selon la difficulté vs +100% dégâts si tu considères deux persos identiques... rajoute les malédictions et auras et ça peut faire bien plus que doubler les dégâts) et élimines aussi une partie de la dangerosité (plusieurs cibles, auras, minions...)... 

En jouant en groupe et/ou en guilde et/ou trade tu t'équipes aussi beaucoup plus vite pour pallier aux problèmes de dps et résistances. 

Et quand tu as bien l'habitude du jeu tu passes pas 3 heures par niveau à chercher/changer ton stuff ou tes compétences.

edit : pas vu la page suivante >.>*

reedit :
Donc astuces pour "rusher" : déjà en début de nouvelle ligue, tu groupes, ou tu cherches les groupes, ne serait-ce que pour avoir les wp facilement.
Les quêtes annexes tu peux ne les faire qu'après mais en fait tu perds pas beaucoup de temps à aller chercher les skillpoints (dweller/allflame). 
Quand tu groupes et rush en groupe (tout début de ligue), et que ça marche bien (ie : t'es pas tombé sur les rerolls de débutants) ben déjà tu peux split pour aller beaucoup plus vite, genre l'un va faire un tp au dweller pendant que l'autre avance, l'un fait allflame pendant que l'autre continues à merveille...
Surtout l'acte 2 : un gars avec leap slam/blink arrow (ou autre skill qui peut passer tous les ponts cassés) peut rusher westside forest pour l'araignée (et prendre le wp), un autre pour loath, une fois fait l'un va chercher kraytin, l'autre alira, si plus de monde l'un peut avancer pour l'entrée de vaal ruin et oak. 
L'acte 3 y'a rien à esquiver pour avancer plus vite, t'es obligé de faire les objectifs. Je ne pense pas qu'il y ai d'indice au crématorium, mais je ne savais pas pour le cadavre à l'entrée du bon bâtiment pour warehouse donc... qui sait ? Gravicius tu passes devant donc si tu peux le dessouder vite fait ça te débloque toujours les gemmes. Pour le sceptre les escaliers sont toujours dans les coins, le WP est toujours au dernier niveau qui mène à l'upper scepter (donc si tu vois l'upper scepter sur le nom de l'escalier tu peux chercher le wp si tu en as besoin), la sortie est toujours au même niveau que la cage de la scion. 
L'acte 4 idem que le 2 pour aller plus vite : split et tp à chaque dream, split et tp à chaque boss de harvest, sachant qu'une personne doit avoir les 3 organes à priori. Si l'entrée du black core bug, un tp dans la zone fonctionne. 

En plus de grouper ou chercher quelques groupes, en début de ligue y'a du monde qui farme un peu d'xp dans fellshrine/docks selon la difficulté, ça peut servir pour juste un wp rapide (accès au trial pour fellshrine). Rejoindre un groupe à fellshrine/docks/dried lake peut aider beaucoup si tu as du mal avec ton build pour quelques niveaux (problème de suiff ou build bancal).

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Viens sur mumble on se lasse moins en se moquant.

----------


## Zephy

Surtout pour se moquer des persos chips de combat de psycho  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Surtout pour se moquer des persos chips de combat de psycho


Dans la league précédente, 4 persos 3 chips, je vois pas le problème.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zephy

Peut mieux faire  ::P:

----------


## Chartreuse

Ça sert à quoi de tout rusher ? Vous ne vous retrouvez pas face à des mobs bien plus forts que vous a force ?

J'ai pas 36 persos mais j'aime à chaque fois, tout clean, tout faire, voire tout lire.

----------


## Zephy

On est des machines de guerre , on roule sur tous les  mobs  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

> Ça sert à quoi de tout rusher ? Vous ne vous retrouvez pas face à des mobs bien plus forts que vous a force ?
> 
> J'ai pas 36 persos mais j'aime à chaque fois, tout clean, tout faire, voire tout lire.


Je faisais pareil avant, je lisais tout etc. Mais au bout d'un moment on s'en lasse, on connait tout et on veut tester le end game le plus vite possible, d'où le rush.

L'équilibrage du jeu est tel que tu peux finir le mode normal avec quasiment aucun équipement (pas de torse pour marcher plus vite, principalement), il faut quand même être habitué et ça demande un peu de skill, c'est le principe des "Races" organisées régulièrement par GGG, c'est un style de jeu différent ou le but est d'avancer le plus vite.

C'est pas mal car tu es effectivement assez vulnérable mais ça rend le tout plus intense.

L'objectif quand tu rush est de toujours être 3 voire 4 niveaux en dessous de la zone courante, pour profiter d'un bonus d'xp.

Avec ça tu atteins le contenu de fin de jeu rapidement, là où tu pourras générer le plus de currency, surtout en début de leagu ou le marché est très avantageux côté vendeur.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les meilleurs finissent le mode normal en 2 heures et peuvent atteindre merciless en 4, je vise absolument pas ce genre de perf, à côté mon "rush" c'est du petit jeu. Je suis du genre à finir normal en 4 heures ou plus, à tester des trucs pendant que je lvl up. Mais j'applique certains principes des races, pas de quêtes annexes, etc.

----------


## Chartreuse

Ok ça doit quand même être sportif sur la fin, dominus même en normal, sous equipé, il doit piquer !

----------


## Kamikaze

Le truc que tu découvres en jouant comme ça c'est que seul ton pool de vie compte vraiment (au début, normal, cruel). Genre Dominus quand tu rush t'as environ 700 de vie en normal, c'est en réalité un des boss les plus facile. Il te tape grand maximum pour 1/2 de ta vie tout nu en phase 2, et 1/3 si t'es un poil équipé, donc peu importe que tu aies 700 ou 2000 hp, c'est plus confortable et bien moins risqué avec plus de vie et d'armure mais faisable dans les 2 cas. En phase 1 il n'est pas censé te toucher, donc peu importe ton pool de vie.

Brutus c'est pareil, il fait très très peur et très très mal quand tu vas vite mais il ne pourra pas t'OS si tu es au maximum de ta vie (même tout nu et under level), donc dès que tu prends un trop gros coup tu prends le temps de revenir full vie.

Mais oui ça rend le tout très dangereux, tu meurs très vite. Donc ça m'arrive souvent de ralentir beaucoup pour pas mourir quand je suis pas serein, ou que la connexion réseau me parait bof.

Ça rend le jeu très similaire à un espèce de Zelda (la vie avec les coeurs, tu peux tanker un nombre donné de hits), donc en gros contre Dominus t'as 3 coeurs et les potions t'en redonnent

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ça sert à quoi de tout rusher ? Vous ne vous retrouvez pas face à des mobs bien plus forts que vous a force ?
> 
> J'ai pas 36 persos mais j'aime à chaque fois, tout clean, tout faire, voire tout lire.


Des mobs bien plus fort ? le seul moyen d'avoir beaucoup de niveaux de retard sur les mobs serait de n'en tuer quasiment aucun... et sauf en course (saison de course ou classement) y'a pas grand monde qui fait ça, même quand tu rushs bien tu défonces les gros packs de mobs et tu n'as quasi aucun retard (4-5 niveaux en merciless ?) 
Les boss ont des mécaniques particulières et ne sont pas franchement un danger sauf à jouer sans vie du tout. Le seul vrai danger serait le manque de résistance surtout en tout début de ligue (bonjours les passifs en attendant). Je parle bien sur quand tu connais le jeu, pas quand tu découvres. 

Et la grosse différence : nous on a déjà les 36 persos qui ont fini le jeu intégralement. :°

Tout lire, je l'ai déjà fait sur un unique perso (challenge all ears), lire les nouveautés je le fais à chaque fois (Rigwald, Cadiro, Izaro, tablettes du labyrinthe, discours des masters, nouveaux éléments inclus dans le jeu...). Relire à chaque fois ? heu, non, réécouter un passage de temps en temps en voyant une entrée sur un npc ou un item oui, tout relire à chaque fois, sauf avoir Alzheimer c'est pas franchement utile. 

Et tout clean, ça dépend ce que tu entends par "tout". Vider chaque zone intégralement et ne laisser AUCUN monstre en vie (/remaining : 0) je l'ai déjà fait, plusieurs fois, surtout sur des ligues à nouvelles mécaniques et/ou challenges nécessitant les fullclear et/ou farmer tranquillement un peu d'xp/stuff quand j'en chie. Faire toutes les quêtes ? Ça oui, plutôt souvent même, mais certainement pas sur chaque personnage de chaque ligue... et on répondait à la question "comment passer l'étape des 4 actes à refaire 3 fois par perso". 

Quand tu as tout clean/fait/lu/recommencé, ton objectif c'est surtout de voir si ton build tiens en map, de le monter vers le level 90 (actuellement assez rapide, à voir avec le prochain nerf du gain d'xp), éventuellement monter les gemmes level 20 / 20 (actuellement monter level 20 puis passer 1/q20 t'es déjà 90 :P ) et éventuellement avoir le stuff que tu veux pour ce perso (arme pétée, uniques, 6L...). Ou juste reroll pour tester un autre build. Si t'aimes beaucoup ton perso et que tu n'en chies pas trop pour avoir des maps, tu peux aussi continuer le leveling, vu la courbe d'xp ça prend bien plus de temps que de monter jusqu'aux maps.
 ^^

----------


## Kamikaze

Nouvelles gemmes!

----------


## Ravine

Leur fonctionnement est fantastique, et ce boost d'elemental damage pourrait etre un truc qui pousse la witch Wild Strike un peu plus loin.

----------


## Jalkar

> Leur fonctionnement est fantastique, et ce boost d'elemental damage pourrait etre un truc qui pousse la witch Wild Strike un peu plus loin.


C'est intéressant mais est "suffisant" j'ai l'impression qu'il faille investir bcp ds les jewel pour que ce soit efficace

----------


## cailloux

> C'est intéressant mais est "suffisant" j'ai l'impression qu'il faille investir bcp ds les jewel pour que ce soit efficace


J'imagine que c'est le but... C'est bien trouvé en tout cas.

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1666751

Liste des challenges.

Easy : 
-normal waypoints
-bosses uniques de l'acte 2
-tuer 50 monstres portant une pièce d'argent (vu que c'est le cœur de la ligue...)
-réaliser une prophétie
-encounter I
-tuer les boss d'acte en normal
-créer un hideout
-quêtes secondaires en cruel
-utiliser des currencies (dont une de prophétie)
-encounter 2
-tuer les boss d'acte en cruel
-fullclear la zone dried lake en merciless


A chercher (mais faciles) : 
-tuer les mobs rares en merciless (à vue de nez tous acte 4)
-finir une prophétie de chaque type (dépendra de la rareté/difficulté)
-tuer 25 boss vaal de zone corrompue (les faire en les trouvant + utiliser le dispositif de map avec un fragment qui ouvre une zone vaal)
-obtenir ces currencies via marchand (pour la vaal suffit d'avoir 7 orbes, ce qui va avec le challenge précédent)
-tuer Izaro en merciless (normalement un perso viable en map le passe, si vous êtes support faudra demander de l'aide, des gens paient le run pas bien cher)
-finir une prophétie type 2
-tuer 5 des 6 généraux Beyond (j'ai eu peur en la lisant celle là... // prophetie + map mod beyond + zana mod beyond + map genre dried lake)
-tuer les boss d'acte en merciless
-fullclear unidentified rare map x10 (que des low tiers... Malachai merciless pour une T1 unid, sinon 3x maps blanche qui donnent la map recherchée -cf wiki- une alch sur chaque pour rare => marchand = rare unid)
-débloquer le endgame labyrinthe (supposé relativement accessible)
-boss de maps (me semble pas qu'il y en ai de rare dedans)
-identifier 50 items uniques

A farmer : 
-monter une gemme au niveau 20 : faut farmer, si vous l'avez jamais fait même sans map c'est faisable mais long en farmant une zone de fin de jeu. (idée de revente de gemmes lvl19.9 ?)
-hideout max : master lvl7
-encounters III (sauf prophétie pour pop warbands easy et leaders, idem pour double spirit, ça peut être long)
-réaliser 4 des 8 chaînes de prophétie
-atteindre lvl90
-tuer Argus dans le endgame labyrinthe (va falloir être costaud/OP  ::P:  )
-7 des 12 sets de carte



Trade/dur/farm intensif/??? : 
-ouvrir les une des six nouvelles box uniques (si y'a pas un nouveau système pour les obtenir et/ou une prophétie liée, je vois pas comment...)
-vaincre le "Pale council" (à voir avec les taux de pop des propheties)
-fullclear twin boss x15 tiers
-tuer 300 boss de maps qui droppent au moins une map (ils ont intérêt à avoir booster le taux...)
-encounter IV (200 masters, 200 bloodline, 200 box, 200 shrines, surtout la dernière, c'est pas rien)
-10 des 15 tiers de maps en 8 mods (bonjour /global 820)
-Two endgame Grind (Ambrius x20, Atziri x100, Izaro-map x40, Vollx1200)


Bon le compte est pas bon j'ai du en louper en tapant le message, mais là je vais dodo >.> 

Y'a du classique, du classique plus ou moins facile, des trucs qui vont beaucoup dépendre de l'event, des trucs qui me font vraiment peur et des trucs qui changent mais pour les farmeurs. 

La première récompense est donnée, la seconde assez abordable sans geeker, la troisième va falloir insister déjà pas mal sauf si les prophéties sont très rentables/faciles/débloquent beaucoup de choses. Les 40 challenges va falloir s'accrocher ! (en supposant que les strongbox sont accessibles, les 40 Izaro bon ça se fait, mais faut aimer le lab, Voll x1200 faut vraiment y aller commen un bourrin... limite atziri me fait moins peur ! Ambrius x20 c'est pour les pgms qui vont trade le twin t15 unid !  ::P:  )

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Toujours pas de version fr?

----------


## Dirian

> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1666751
> Trade/dur/farm intensif/??? : 
> -ouvrir les six nouvelles box uniques (si y'a pas un nouveau système pour les obtenir et/ou une prophétie liée, je vois pas comment...)
> ...
> 
> Bon le compte est pas bon j'ai du en louper en tapant le message, mais là je vais dodo >.>


Tu ne dois pas savoir lire, mais on va mettre ca sur le compte de la fatigue  ::P: 



> Open one of the following six unique strongboxes

----------


## Ravine

Nouvelle 2H sword unique a venir dans Prophecy: https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...g_in_prophecy/

min roll


max roll

----------


## Jalkar

> les 40 Izaro bon ça se fait, mais faut aimer le lab


Faut voir si on peut ouvrir le "end game lab" à volonter ou s'il faut pas redrop les fragments


Nouvelle flask unique : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1666657

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Tu ne dois pas savoir lire, mais on va mettre ca sur le compte de la fatigue


Ah effectivement, j'étais KO et j'ai pas lu ça ! Du coup oui, bien plus abordable, surtout si y'a une prophétie associée + global 820 + chance toutes les box (1 unique tous les 6 mois de cette façon OP).




> Nouvelle 2H sword unique a venir dans Prophecy: https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...g_in_prophecy/
> 
> min roll
> http://i.imgur.com/9yzJ8wO.png
> 
> max roll
> http://i.imgur.com/uWxib8C.png


Ah bien sympa cette arme, ça manquait de grosse épée "à pas cher". Le roll change beaucoup, le reflect est à prendre en compte mais doit y'avoir moyen de s'en servir (cwdt+blade vortex+iron will ou un truc du genre ?) et en plus de ça un bon crit quand même... et BM pour prévenir des problèmes de mana !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Faut voir si on peut ouvrir le "end game lab" à volonter ou s'il faut pas redrop les fragments
> 
> 
> Nouvelle flask unique : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1666657
> 
> http://m.imgur.com/ZAHRGee.png


Effectivement j'avais aussi loupé que c'était "endgame" lab et pas juste lab.  ::P: 

Et c'est déjà confirmé qu'il faudra redrop les frags : chaque frag permet d'ouvrir le lab mais il faut activer les 6 trials pour l'ouvrir une première fois. Donc une fois les 6 trials débloqués tu as accès 6 fois (1 par trial) au lab puis 1 fois par frag droppé par la suite si j'ai bien compris. 

J'aime bien la flask, manque que le "remove bleeding on use" !  ::P:  Mais ça fera un bon ouvre boîte !

----------


## Jalkar

Il y a un challenge qui me surprend

"Kill a rogue scion" dans le Encounter II - Si j'en crois le Wiki il n'y a que Augustinal Solaria... du coup je vois pas trop pourquoi ils l'ont appelé comme ca..

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Il y a un challenge qui me surprend
> 
> "Kill a rogue scion" dans le Encounter II - Si j'en crois le Wiki il n'y a que Augustinal Solaria... du coup je vois pas trop pourquoi ils l'ont appelé comme ca..


Y'a une des propheties qui te fait affronter un groupe complet de rogue exiles façon bloodline, ptet avec ça.

----------


## Jalkar

> Y'a une des propheties qui te fait affronter un groupe complet de rogue exiles façon bloodline, ptet avec ça.


Oki  ::): 

autre possibiltié 
- ils comptent peut être ajouter d'autre Exiles, 
- Ca compte les mec du Hall of Grand Master

----------


## Ravine

Bon, sinon vous savez deja sur quoi partir comme build pour cette nouvelle league?

Je suis curieux, je cherche l'inspiration (j'ai un draft Lacerate avec la nouvelle epee, mais je reste ouvert)

----------


## Zephy

Kinetic blast dual obliteration version elementalist , tout faire peter !!  ::P:

----------


## Jalkar

J'ai vu un build marauder arcticbreath 100% converti en feu https://pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1661635

----------


## Ravine

> J'ai vu un build marauder arcticbreath 100% converti en feu https://pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1661635


Ah merde ca a l'air bien cool. J'adore les marauder caster. Tu me tenterais presque a roll ca comme perso aussi  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Maraubow

Me suit jeté un petit skilltree vite fait pour mon maraudeur / berserker / bower / point blank / chin sol / shrapnel shot

Oui je sais j'ai pris tous les points mais c'est rempli de nodes qui ne sont pas indispensables / à prendre à la fin  et ce dans toutes les directions. 
A voir selon le besoin donc : les nodes de vie chez le shadow, ranger, templar, y'a de quoi grignoter, les nodes evasion+vie ou evasion+armour sont à voir selon le stuff aussi, les nodes frenzy sont possiblement dispensable aussi si on veut max life d'abord (mais je pense que niveau dégât ça les vaut), et les nodes anti crit multiplier à gauche. Et en tout cas le level 90 est une base saine.

Possibilité de moduler pour des jewels : plus de 6 nodes à 2 ou 3 points de l'arbre, si on a de bons jewels ou besoin de jewel à stats (conversion), y'a de quoi en caser facilement.

Ascendancy : Berserker pour faire joujou avec cloaked in savagery (100% damage leeched as life quand on a récemment subit un coup sauvage), tous les autres passifs sont sympa, on rajoute 2 points pour un peu plus de réduction de dégâts et/ou boost de warcry (25% de regen de vie/mana en 2.3 ?) et/ou aller jusqu'à aspect of carnage avec le endgame lab si on veut juste bourrinner 

Keystones principales :
-iron reflexes : on va avoir pas mal de dextérité, on est à l'arc mais au contact, donc autant porter de bonnes armures base evasion (ou mixtes) et avoir un gros boost derrière pour les rendre aussi bien ou mieux que des armures base armour
-point blank : bah c'est l'idée du build, lancer des flèches mais pas loin, c'est plus facile pour viser
-vaal pact : on prend des nodes sympa sur le trajet ou on fait plus court avec que les +dex. Couplé à savagery pour instant full life après un savage hit
-resolute technique : bah j'ai pas de nodes crits, alors autant être sur de cogner, et on ne perd rien (enfin que le 5% d'evasion de base) vu qu'on a déjà iron reflexes. Moi taper pas loin mais toucher toujours.
-Iron grip : à voir mais avec 290 de force sur l'arbre brut présenté là... ça me semble bien hein !

Les stats globales :
-290 force et 280 dex : bref, beaucoup, on peut tout porter
-243% maximum life : bref; beaucoup, limite nobrain
-9% regen life : couplé avec fat life : ya bon
-296% de boost des armures pure évasion transformées en armour : y'a de quoi monter de bonnes valeurs
-24% all resist : ça de moins à prendre sur le stuff
-+3 charges donc 6 frenzy charges hors stuff hors bandits
-peu de bonus direct de dégâts mais point blank ET iron grip ET chinsol Et touche toujours 

Niveau stuff y'a que le chin sol qui est le bis je pense, "que" 300 dps mais 100% more at close range, ça me semble imbattable en point blank. On peut porter autant en force qu'en dex donc on peut moduler... certains uniques (rat nest) on peut prendre un low roll niveau crit... Le Devoto's devotion pourrait être bien sympa pour aller bien vite. J'ai vu aussi l'éventuel combo Daresso's defiance + wyrmsign : on n'esquive rien donc quasi tous les coups subis portent. Chaque kill donne une endurance charge, dès qu'on est max charge (donc 3 kills sans boost passif) on gagne rampage, dès qu'on est touché on gagne onslaught (pour une seconde par charge). 

Les bottes d'atziri ne coûtent rien et peuvent servir en attendant des fat life/tri rez/30% course.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Un wildstrike elementalist, un truc ultra cheap https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...1650762/page/1

----------


## Jalkar

patch note officiel : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1667259



```
* Doubled the chance to find a Unique Strongbox. (c'est simple j'en ai absolument jamais vu en dehors du Hall of Grand Master / Oba's Curse



Zana League Mods Available During 2.3.0:
* Level 2: Rampage (Cost: 2 Chaos Orbs, +20% IIQ, Grants player Rampage)
* Level 3: Bloodlines (Cost: 3 Chaos Orbs, +20% IIQ, 50% more magic monsters, allmagic packs have a Bloodline)
* Level 4: Torment (Cost: 4 Chaos Orbs, +20% IIQ, adds three Tormented Spirits)
* Level 5: Tempest (Cost: 4 Chaos Orbs: +20% IIQ, Tempests)
* Level 6: Domination (Cost: 5 Chaos Orbs, adds three Shrines (down from five))
* Level 7: Ambush (Cost 6: Chaos Orbs (down from 8), adds three Strongboxes)
* Level 8: Nemesis (Cost: 8 Chaos Orbs (down from 1 Exalted Orb), 50% more rare monsters, all rare monsters have Nemesis)
```

----------


## Mikh4il

Un peu boring cette patch note.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Bon ben je sais ce que je vais tenter de chance cette league.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jalkar

> Bon ben je sais ce que je vais tenter de chance cette league.


head hunter?  ::P:

----------


## Jalkar

Je viens de tilter qu'il y a pas beyond dans les mods dispo de Zana, du coup pour tuer les boss beyond dans les challenges, il ne sera pas possible de run des double beyond (sauf via prophecy peut être)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas encore trop prévu ce que j'allais faire pour commencer mais pour cette league, je pense que je vais principalement faire deux builds. Un build Mirror/Blink Arrow (mais je ne sais pas encore dans quel classe / ascendancy je vais le faire) et un build Frostbolt + Vortex/Ice Nova.

Peut-être que je commencerais la league par un build Ice Nova classique et que je l'adapterais pour Frostbolt à moins que je ne trouve un build efficace en début de league avec Mirror/Blink Arrow (pour ceux qui ont déjà fait, je veux bien leur avis !  :;):  ).

----------


## Yamayo

A tout hasard, aucun de vous n'a de twitch ? je compte zapper cette league pour me "reposer" un peu mais j'adore voir le rush des premières heures!

----------


## Ravine

Avec le Fated Bramblejack, je me dis que je vais peut etre roll Tempest pour essayer de faire un Crown of the Pale King dans cette league  :^_^: 
Ou j'attends de voir si Ezomyte Peak va avoir une version Fated.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Avec le Fated Bramblejack, je me dis que je vais peut etre roll Tempest pour essayer de faire un Crown of the Pale King dans cette league 
> Ou j'attends de voir si Ezomyte Peak va avoir une version Fated.


Attends déjà d'avoir la prophétie !  ::P:

----------


## Jalkar

https://eu.alienwarearena.com/giveaw...t-key-giveaway

une mtx gratuite  ::):

----------


## Zephy

Que le dieu Lootius soit avec nous ! ::):

----------


## Mad-T

Personne pour faire un 'faux-tomontage' sous paint avec un FATED PILLAR OF THE CAGED GOD ? 
:mets-un-euro-dans-la-machine: 
:D

----------


## CaMarchePas

Styx peut faire uber atziri easy et il veut le faire avant le 2.3, donc je lui ai filé mes uber frags de darkshrine, et il m'a filé une des Atziri's disfavour que je voulais pour mon maraudeur EQ.  ::P: 

79 fuses, 6 slots, oups j'ai oubllié le Q20
Q20 donc avant les fuses
Spam des fuses, j'en avais 533 en standard
Arrivé à moitié rien et déco brutale : hache disparue et orbes revenues...
Styx déco aussi et il a récupéré la hache : ouf : 

Styx me refile la hache
Q20 d'abord
J'y vais moins fort en spam d'orbes pour pas crash.
12 jeweler cette fois !  :B): 

Déco / reco pour pas "perdre" l'item.

Fusing en mode "tranquille"




Spoiler Alert! 


En 60 fusing

----------


## Ravine

Va falloir faire le menage dans tes scrolls par contre, c'est pas serieux tout ca.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Va falloir faire le menage dans tes scrolls par contre, c'est pas serieux tout ca.




Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert! 


J'avais 3 stashs de scrolls d'id  ::ninja::  je les ai rempilés et j'ai commencé à en vendre pour des scrolls TP que je revend pour des orbes au marchand, mais il m'en reste _un peu_  ::ninja::

----------


## Ravine

ahahaha mais merde  :^_^:

----------


## Jalkar

Tu aurais du garder ta chance pour la ligue plutôt que pour le standard  ::P: 

(GG)

----------


## Zephy

Vaal it or no Ballz  ::P:

----------


## Mikh4il

Je sais pas quoi faire, Jugg self discharge? Chieftain Shockwave Totem? Blade Vortex (mais je sais pas quelle ascendance)?

----------


## azack

Ptain je pourrais pas faire le début de league... sinon j'y vais en cycloner comme d'hab pour remplir les stash, ensuite ben aucune idée de build, déjà ça sera pas archer, je suis trop nul pour zigzaguer, me faut un truc en mode bourrin boom boom  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Je vais probablement partir sur une Scion Siege Ballista en Iron Commander comme premier perso. C'est un peu comme un build Pillar, mais avec un Arc, du coup ca me parle.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Tu aurais du garder ta chance pour la ligue plutôt que pour le standard 
> 
> (GG)


Ma chance en standard c'est quand on me file des items ! (dirian qui me rend ma carcasse en 6L avec les quelques fuses qui lui restait et styx qui me file la hachette  ::P:  ).

En ligue c'est plus random, mais je pensais avoir déjà usé toute ma chance lors de la ligue Torment avec mes 14 exalts et scolds bridle... Mais vu qu'en Perandus j'ai eu 2 shavronnes (loot et cadibro), voll's devotion (cadibro), un mjölner le dernier soir pour finir mes pièces, un harbinger bien pété que j'ai 6L et une Hyrri's Ire que j'ai 6L sur le tard, je pense que la chance c'est complètement RNG !  ::ninja::  

(et après ce linkage de hachette je me suis aussi qualifié pour les demi finales des playoffs du championnat CPC de blood bowl  :B):  )




> Vaal it or no Ballz


Comme pour la voll's devotion : si j'en choppe une autre, pas de sushi ! 




> Je sais pas quoi faire, Jugg self discharge? Chieftain Shockwave Totem? Blade Vortex (mais je sais pas quelle ascendance)?


Si tu pars sur chieftain totem, les totems RF ne sont ils pas complètement fumés en comparaison des shockwave actuellement ?  ::P: 

Blade vortex je trouve ça trop chiant à caster... donc sauf build spécial genre la faux qui remplie les flasks + flasks de vers + cast on melee kill ou cyclone crit... ça me gave. >.>




> Je vais probablement partir sur une Scion Siege Ballista en Iron Commander comme premier perso. C'est un peu comme un build Pillar, mais avec un Arc, du coup ca me parle.


Ton build wild strike va être boosté avec les buffs de l'elementaliste sinon !  ::ninja::

----------


## Ravine

Ouais mais j'essaie de varier un peu;

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ouais mais j'essaie de varier un peu;


T'as essayé wild strike + pillar ? 


 ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'avais oublié un quote :



> Ptain je pourrais pas faire le début de league... sinon j'y vais en cycloner comme d'hab pour remplir les stash, ensuite ben aucune idée de build, déjà ça sera pas archer, je suis trop nul pour zigzaguer, me faut un truc en mode bourrin boom boom


Mon build posté plus haut pourrait te servir de pallier avant de passer au véritable ranger : un archer au corps à corps !  ::ninja::

----------


## Mikh4il

J'ai fait rf totem en Perandus, lvl 90 HC, Atziri down, c'est fort mais chiant comme la mort.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'ai fait rf totem en Perandus, lvl 90 HC, Atziri down, c'est fort mais chiant comme la mort.


Ben heu, fais pas shockwave totem, par ce que c'est pratiquement la même chose, juste que c'est pas rouge mais blanc/transparent et que ça repousse ou attire les mobs.  ::P:

----------


## Zephy

Absent pour le premier jour de League , je ne commencerai que le lendemain , je rattraperai mon retard  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Tu peux pas mettre ta chinoise dessus ou elle veut pas aller dans le garage?  ::trollface::

----------


## Zephy

Elle veut pas voir vos gueules je crois  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

On se voit demain soir:

http://i.imgur.com/6yB3QZa.gif

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je bosse demain soir, et pas de réponse du staff quant à un prépatchage possible  ::'(: 

Et pas de prépatch => pas de patch, pas de patch => pas de poe, pas de poe => pas de poe.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Pas de Zephy, pas de CMP... C'est bon on aura quelques miettes à se partager.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Pas de Zephy, pas de CMP... C'est bon on aura quelques miettes à se partager.


Ahah ! Clair !  :;):

----------


## azack

The realm goes down and patching begins at: juin 03, 2016 7:00 PM (CEST)
The servers go live at: juin 03, 2016 10:00 PM (CEST) (if these automatically converted times seem wrong due to timezones or something, just disregard and use the actual countdown on www.pathofexile.com)

The patch is estimated to be around 2.5gb,

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon, j'ai test hierophant flame totem hier... pfff j'aurais plus jamais le courage de jouer totem...

----------


## Ravine

ahah

La Roue des Choix de build (pour les indecis)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Pas de Zephy, pas de CMP... C'est bon on aura quelques miettes à se partager.


Toute façon dans 15 jours vous aurez à moitié abandonné et dans un mois vous jouez à autre chose en attendant la prochaine ligue !  ::ninja:: 


Sinon, un logiciel de torrent à proposer ? Des années que je ne m'en suis plus servi... avant y'avait µtorrent, toujours d'actualité ? (pour télécharger le ggpk de 4.7Go qui fait économiser 1.5Go pour ma fenêtre de 1h30 pour le patch  ::P:  )

----------


## Ravine

> Toute façon dans 15 jours vous aurez à moitié abandonné et dans un mois vous jouez à autre chose en attendant la prochaine ligue ! 
> 
> 
> Sinon, un logiciel de torrent à proposer ? Des années que je ne m'en suis plus servi... avant y'avait µtorrent, toujours d'actualité ? (pour télécharger le ggpk de 4.7Go qui fait économiser 1.5Go pour ma fenêtre de 1h30 pour le patch  )


Evite uTorrent, qui est apparement parti en couille depuis son rachat.
http://forum.geekzone.fr/t/les-clien...spectent/56094

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Evite uTorrent, qui est apparement parti en couille depuis son rachat.
> http://forum.geekzone.fr/t/les-clien...spectent/56094


Ah ben merci de l'info !  ::P:

----------


## Mikh4il

> ahah
> 
> La Roue des Choix de build (pour les indecis)


Dominating blow necromancer :s

----------


## Ravine

et Crit Incinerate Assassin (good luck) pour moi :D

- - - Mise à jour - - -

So this is table of which uniques you will need to use to kill certain Monsters to complete prophecies and links of uniques you need to use
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ll_prophecies/

et http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Prophecy

----------


## Jalkar

Une autre façon de déterminer son build : http://madolinn.github.io/PoEUB/

----------


## CaMarchePas

> et Crit Incinerate Assassin (good luck) pour moi :D
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> So this is table of which uniques you will need to use to kill certain Monsters to complete prophecies and links of uniques you need to use
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ll_prophecies/
> 
> et http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Prophecy


L'unique est juste monstrueux.  ::o: 

Dans la liste des prophéties j'en vois un qui va faire des envieux : "Fated connections : si tu fais obtiens 6 slots avec des jewelers, tu obtiens un 6 link !"

Dans la liste il y a aussi cinq tomes, du lore à lire ?

Edit : ahah je la fais pas en HC...


Spoiler Alert! 


-Brutusavec les skills de Shavronne en plus
-Brutus et Kole, ensembles


Edit : et y'a une chaine où faut utiliser des currencies sur une onyx amulet, jusqu'à finir par l'exalter "black stone" j'espère que ce n'est pas "que" pour astramentis

----------


## Bathory

Je sais tellement pas quoi jouer comme build cette season encore.

----------


## Ravine

> L'unique est juste monstrueux. 
> 
> Dans la liste des prophéties j'en vois un qui va faire des envieux : "Fated connections : si tu fais obtiens 6 slots avec des jewelers, tu obtiens un 6 link !"
> 
> Dans la liste il y a aussi cinq tomes, du lore à lire ?
> 
> Edit : ahah je la fais pas en HC...
> 
> 
> ...


You will turn a normal item into a unique item with a single Chance Orb. >> Skyforth!

----------


## Jalkar

> You will turn a normal item into a unique item with a single Chance Orb. >> Skyforth!



Zana 8 > Nemesis > HeadHunter 

plus long, mais bon aussi  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Hiiiiiiiii

Excitation!

----------


## CaMarchePas

Patch fini sur mon portable.

Avant il me fallait 5 minutes entre le clic sur "launch" du launcher (ou de steam) et l'écran de log in.

Là il me faut 5 secondes.

Les deux valeurs sont exactes je m'a pas trompé je pas bourré.

\o/

----------


## Kamikaze

Holy shit le jeu se lance instantanément chez moi sur le ssd, putain GGG  :Emo:

----------


## azack

Ptain pas avant dimanche....

----------


## Enyss

> Toute façon dans 15 jours vous aurez à moitié abandonné et dans un mois vous jouez à autre chose en attendant la prochaine ligue ! 
> 
> 
> Sinon, un logiciel de torrent à proposer ? Des années que je ne m'en suis plus servi... avant y'avait µtorrent, toujours d'actualité ? (pour télécharger le ggpk de 4.7Go qui fait économiser 1.5Go pour ma fenêtre de 1h30 pour le patch  )


Au passage, si ça peut te servir plus tard, j'utilise qBittorent. C'est open source, et plutôt pas mal foutu. Il fait le taf'




> Une autre façon de déterminer son build : http://madolinn.github.io/PoEUB/


Vengeance
Arctic Armour
Conductivity
Decoy Totem

 :Tutut:

----------


## Zephy

Patch en telechargement , rendez vous dans 3h , vous allez regretter de ne pas m'avoir attendu  ::P:

----------


## Makari

hello, j'ai repris POE aavec le patch et la nouvelle league !

Je me demandais si c'était possible d'avoir une invite dans la GU ? 
Pseudo > Makari_

Merci !

PS : jsuis log pour la soirée !

----------


## Flibustier

J'ai repris aussi mais je n'ai pas tenu plus de 2 jours. Toujours des problèmes techniques et du surplace niveau contenu. On satisfait les grincheux avec du loot mais au bout de 3 ans, si il faut supporter de faire 3 fois le tour du jeu , et en plus se taper cette connerie de labyrinthe (qui a du mobiliser plein de gens qui auraient du/pu bosser sur d'autres trucs). Bah sans moi.
Et en plus, j'ai du payer pour ce stash de currency, truc qui devrait être dans le jeu de base...pfff . Dommage à dans 6 mois.
Seul point positif, cette brillante idée d'upgrader certains uniques moisis bas level. Economie de bout de chandelle pour ne pas en créer de nouveaux...

----------


## Jalkar

Avec le patch il y a genre 30 nouveau uniques sans compter les upgradés. 

Et le stash de curre'cy n'est pas obligatoire. Donc "devoir" l'acheter est u' bien grand mot. C'est un élément de confort. Mais on s'est débrouiller sans pendant des années, ça peut continuer

----------


## Flibustier

Non le stash de currency est un élément de confort également pour eux. Ca soulage largement les serveurs qui faisait plein d'opérations pour organiser la grille. D'ailleurs il se limitait aux 10 premiers onglets car c'était trop lourd de gérer sur l'ensemble d'un compte.
Enfin bon, c'est surtout les problèms techniques qui m'empêche de jouer. Je me suis habitué aux jeux à 60 fps. Il me faut mon petit confort de vieux schnok.

----------


## earnil

Je comprends vraiment pas ta remarque sur la page de currency qui devrait être dans le jeu de base. Poe est free to play, acheter quelques pages de stash c'est juste acheter le jeu, il n'y a rien de choquant la dedans.

----------


## Flibustier

Act5 payant? ok?

Leur currency stash aurait du couter moins qu'un stash normal. Et c'est le maximum qu'ils auraient du demander. Ils auraient proposé de transformer un stash normal en currency stash, ils auraient été encore gagnants.

----------


## Mikh4il

Mon dieu quel aigreur!

----------


## Drup

Je suis d'accord avec lui sur un point: la progression actuelle me pete les couilles.

J'ai des idées de builds cools que je voudrais tester, et les prophecies ont l'air fun, mais me retaper les 3*4 actes pour chaque perso, j'en peux plus, donc je me suis arrêté tout de suite.
J'avais pas joué a perandus pour la même raison.

Je reviendrais quand ils enlèveront cruel. 
Idéalement, il faudrait aussi décorréler map et tiers (les maps peuvent spawn avec n'importe quel tiers).

----------


## earnil

Je peux me planter mais j'ai jamais vu que l'acte 5 serait payant et je vois pas pourquoi il le serait.

La page de currency me fait économiser 5 page normales par league, c'est pas cher finalement  ::ninja::

----------


## Mikh4il

Y'en a qui ont fait le uber lab parmi vous?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Y'en a qui ont fait le uber lab parmi vous?


Pour l'instant, pas à ma connaissance... je pense être un des canards les plus avancés en league Prophecy (lvl 80) et je n'ai rencontré qu'un seul trial (sur les 6) en map.

----------


## Ifit

Je fait une witch vortex basée sur le build de ziggyd et je pensai utiliser le three dragon pour booster les dmg du DoT.

1) Cast vortex
2) Initial impact AOE en fire via un pyre ring
3) Shock au lieu de ignite via le three dragon = +50% de dmg
4) Elemental Equilibrium -50% resist cold
5) DoT Cold du Vortex (n'est pas affecté par le pyre) 

C'est bon ? ou j'ai loupé un truc ? Du coup les mod prennent +50% dmg et -50% resist cold sur le DoT = gros boost de dmg  :Cigare:

----------


## CaMarchePas

C'est pour ça que les pyres sont à 5 chaos là ?  ::(:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Je fait une witch vortex basée sur le build de ziggyd et je pensai utiliser le three dragon pour booster les dmg du DoT.
> 
> 1) Cast vortex
> 2) Initial impact AOE en fire via un pyre ring
> 3) Shock au lieu de ignite via le three dragon = +50% de dmg
> 4) Elemental Equilibrium -50% resist cold
> 5) DoT Cold du Vortex (n'est pas affecté par le pyre) 
> 
> C'est bon ? ou j'ai loupé un truc ? Du coup les mod prennent +50% dmg et -50% resist cold sur le DoT = gros boost de dmg


Ça me semble juste !

J'ai pas du tout suivi le fait que ZiggyD avait fait un build sur Vortex mais j'ai moi-même fait un build Vortex / Frostbolt plutôt "classique", je dirais, qui reste sur du 100% froid (et un peu de foudre en bonus). J'ai adapter complétement un build Ice Nova que j'avais vu et qui me semblait intéressant en début de league (budget de 1c au départ) vu qu'il repose sur Bitterdream pour jouer au lvl 32 avec un 9L direct et cela jusqu'à la fin potentiellement. Pour l'instant, je dois dire qu'avec les derniers ajustement que j'ai apporté à mon build (ajout de Doedre's Daming et Singularity), je roule globalement sur tout avec une très bonne vitesse de clean et je n'ai pas besoin de plus que 3-4L.  ::love:: 

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, voici mon skilltree (lvl 80) : https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...erName=Lynmelh

Et les links qui permettent plein d'ajustements en fonction des goûts :

Vortex - Faster Casting - Increase AoE (sur Bitterdream)
Frostbolt - Faster Casting - LMP - Thunder Golem
Herald of Thunder - Curse on Hit - Frostbite - Herald of Ice
Blasphemy - Temporal Chains
Lightning Warp - Faster Casting - Less Duration
Orb of Storm - Increase Critical Strike Chance
Frost Bomb
Clarity
CWDT - Immortal Call - Increase Duration

Pour l'instant, j'utilise Singularity en off-hand mais je pense qu'on a pas mal de choix à ce niveau (Doriany / Divinarius / autres trucs cools).

 :;):

----------


## Ifit

Si quelqu un a un pyre en stock je suis preneur, les prix c'est nawak en début de league + hype build streamer.

----------


## CaMarchePas

En prophétie SC le pyre est au même prix que le doedre's damning, nawak... faudrait pas grand chose pour le call of the brotherhood tombe au même niveau !

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

D'ailleurs, si des gens ont des Bitterdream en stock dont ils ne savent pas quoi faire, je suis preneur ! (histoire de tenter un potentiel 10L !  ::P: )

----------


## Nuray

> Y'en a qui ont fait le uber lab parmi vous?


Je viens de RIP sur le 5e trial en uber. =)

----------


## GUESH

Si le téléchargement de la mise à jour du jeu via Steam est bloqué à 95%, il suffit de changer la région de téléchargement pour que celui-ci se termine (mettez l'Argentine par exemple) via les paramètres Steam (Steam -> Paramètres -> Téléchargement).

----------


## Mikh4il

Au pire, si Pyre est trop cher ça doit passer avec cold to fire.

----------


## Ravine

Bon je suis pas encore aux maps que j'ai deja un plan de Reroll.
Marauder summoner.
For Tukohama!

----------


## SokK

Bonjour ! Je serais partant pour vous rejoindre s'il vous plaît !
Je me suis décidé à quitter ma guilde dont j'étais le dernier membre actif depuis presque un an... Et je suis free ! Mon nom de compte c'est SebsokK et le perso sur lequel je joue en ce moment c'est AFKFarmEZ (à un moment on arrive à court d'idée pour les noms !).
Je suis plutôt un joueur de league, mais s'il y a des groupes qui font des maps en Standard, je pourrais me joindre à eux, j'aimerais dépasser le level 94. Mon rêve, c'est même d'arriver niveau 100 avec un perso mais chutttt ça c'est du délire.

----------


## Ravine

> bonjour ! Je serais partant pour vous rejoindre s'il vous plaît !
> Je me suis décidé à quitter ma guilde dont j'étais le dernier membre actif depuis presque un an... Et je suis free ! Mon nom de compte c'est sebsokk et le perso sur lequel je joue en ce moment c'est afkfarmez (à un moment on arrive à court d'idée pour les noms !).
> Je suis plutôt un joueur de league, mais s'il y a des groupes qui font des maps en standard, je pourrais me joindre à eux, j'aimerais dépasser le level 94. Mon rêve, c'est même d'arriver niveau 100 avec un perso mais chutttt ça c'est du délire.


MAIS OUAIS!
ET PUIS VIENS SUR MUMBLE POUR PARLER AUSSI!


(tain le forum qui degage le full uppercase, va bien manger tes morts)

----------


## SokK

> MAIS OUAIS!
> ET PUIS VIENS SUR MUMBLE POUR PARLER AUSSI!
> 
> 
> (tain le forum qui degage le full uppercase, va bien manger tes morts)


J'ignorais qu'il y avait un Mumble ! Que de progrès ! C'est trop High Tech de la Mort ici ! Et on a un Slack ? Parce que Slack c'est le UPPER LEVEL.
Je vais rechercher l'adresse sur le forum !

----------


## Ravine

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...o-Idiot-%21-V2

(c'est le 1er sticky dans la section online)

Slack je ne pense pas, c'est pas assez gameurz, plutot lameurz. Les Gameurz ils utilisent Discord (ce qui est toujours mieux qu'une seule)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> utilisent Discord (ce qui est toujours mieux qu'une seule)


Woo pinaise ! Il est en forme le Ravine !  :Mellow2:

----------


## Jalkar

Pouah, la version Fated de l'unique 'Realmshapper' est complètement fumée pour mon build (Arctic Breath converti en feu  :Cigare: )


AB(+3) + Empower + Hypothermia(+3) + Spell Echo + Fire Pen (+3) + GMP
ca fait un AB lvl 26  ::wub::

----------


## Ifit

Hum la version BlackHeart++ == VoidHeart me donne envie de remonter un flicker strike bleeding+poison.
http://imgur.com/1CXasKz

----------


## Ifit

Wtf 2 exalt en 2 jours ... ils ont changé le drop rate ou quoi ...

----------


## Dirian

Si vous avez des problemes avec les chargements de la 2.3, une solution pour revenir a ce qui etait avant a ete mise en place:
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...round_loading/

----------


## Elgin675

Salut à tous  ::):  !

J'aurais une question de noob, même si je "connais" le jeu depuis plusieurs années  ::): .
Voilà, pour je ne sais quelle raison illogique, j'ai toujours aimé jouer en melee physical, typiquement et classiquement un duelist dual wielding.

Depuis quelques mois, un ami et moi avons décidé de jouer ensemble, à raison de deux petites sessions par semaine (nous sommes très occupés :s).
La seule "règle" que nous nous sommes imposée, a été de jouer 100 % self loot... Histoire de ne compter que sur la chance du loot et nos craftings.

J'arrive à la fin de mon "mylive story" ^^.

J'ai remarqué que jusqu'au niveau 65 (nous ne sommes pas allé au-delà encore), et bien... Il me fume complètement  ::(: . En effet, avec du matos "pourri" (comparé à ce que nous pourrions acheter pour trois fois rien), et des skills "classiques", il explose les écrans bien plus rapidement que moi.
Il joue "simple", du genre bladefall liée à une ou deux gemmes seulement, pour l'instant.

De mon côté, j'ai deux haches plutôt costaud, avec pour l'instant qu'un 4L (pas suffisamment de currency pour crafter) dual strike + multistrike + melee splash + melee physical damage.
Je fais environ 3800 dps au total (niveau 61... C'est peu j'imagine :s).

Ce qui est pénible, c'est que mon pote et son bladefall font moins de 3000 dps... Et il explose les mobs BEAUCOUP plus vite.

C'est ce que je ne comprends pas :s.

Pourrais-je avoir une explication  ::):  ?

Dois-je arrêter de m'obstiner à faire du melee (sans possibilité de trade, je le rappelle) ? Parce-que l'avantage des sorts c'est qu'ils sont effectivement très peu dépendant du stuff.

Merci de m'avoir lu  ::): .

----------


## CaMarchePas

Si c'est bladefall + mine + trap, c'est normal !  ::P: 

Et oui les casters ont bien moins besoin de stuff pendant le leveling que les persos utilisant leurs armes. En plus tu peux aussi crafter des sceptres +1 type de gemme, et un niveau en plus sur un sort ça fait beaucoup de différence pendant le leveling...

Si tu veux "équilibrer", tu passes à la masse à deux mains, et tu joues Earthquake, tu devrais pouvoir compenser pas mal là ! :D

----------


## Ifit

Je me tâte à remonter un flickerstrike glasscanon  

Crit quasi 100% pour utiliser la terminus Est (frenzy on crit)
physique+chaos+poison et boosté par la classe assassin shadow.

avec le ring voidheart pour poison + bleed à 100% ont hit.

je suis parti sur cet arbre : https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...d4eqmUh2qE2Q==

Mais j'ai un gros doute car la terminus à pas une bonne base de dommage, quelqu un à essayé ce type de build avec la terminus Est ? Rien trouvé sur le forum poe.

----------


## Jalkar

> Je me tâte à remonter un flickerstrike glasscanon  
> 
> Crit quasi 100% pour utiliser la terminus Est (frenzy on crit)
> physique+chaos+poison et boosté par la classe assassin shadow.
> 
> avec le ring voidheart pour poison + bleed à 100% ont hit.
> 
> je suis parti sur cet arbre : https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...d4eqmUh2qE2Q==
> 
> Mais j'ai un gros doute car la terminus à pas une bonne base de dommage, quelqu un à essayé ce type de build avec la terminus Est ? Rien trouvé sur le forum poe.


Vaut pas mieux le faire avec une Oro's Sacrifice ? (Frenzy on ignite) - ce qui revient au meme avec un build crit
après ya pas de dmg physique, du coup pour le bleed / poison c'est compliqué

----------


## Ifit

j'avais déjà fait un oro's flicker c'est pour ca que je suis parti plutôt sur la terminal est. Refaire le même build c est pas pour moi ^^

----------


## Bourrinopathe

C’est quoi ce nouvel accès en bas à droite de la zone avec Dialla et l’autre à Highgate ? (ouverture + escalier + porte fermée) Prémisces de l’acte 5 ??

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ca pourrait être un tas de choses, j'avoue n'avoir jamais fait gaffe à ça, mais ça pouvait y être avant que je ne serais pas surpris !  ::P: 

On peut supposer n'importe quoi.

Ma théorie (du complot) :
-via ces escaliers on aura accès à une nouvelle zone donnant sur une zone cataclysmique ou se mélange passé/futur/réalité/cauchemard
-le cruel va disparaitre (les malus de résist et le taux de mobs rares / quantité de mobs ajustés par acte)
-dans cettes zones on rencontrera les SUPER MEGA MASTERS OF THE GAME qui fileront des quêtes spéciales avec des objectifs endgame/farm dédiés
-en merciless ces quêtes nous ménèront dans des zones de niveau supérieur (ie : au lieu d'aller acte 1 lvl55 ça sera 68)
-ces super mega masters sont déjà connus ! Rigwald, Cadibro, Nalia, Tasuni et j'en vois bien un dédié à la chasse aux warbands !

Mais tout ça, c'est spéculation.

Avant l'act 5 je voudrais qu'ils corrigent tous leurs putains de bugs de gestion de mémoire ou de particule, ne serait ce que virer/désactiveR/corriger la pluie qui me fait chier sur toutes les maps sous la flotte...

----------


## Archaryon

Yo, une petite question, ça doit bien faire 1 an que j'ai plus touché à ce jeu, et j'aurais voulu savoir si le leveling 85-100, avec tout le contenu rajouté depuis, est devenu plus rapide ou pas ?

----------


## Bourrinopathe

^ @CMP : ça fait des possibilités en effet. Et tant mieux s’ils envisagent d’utiliser le contenu Rigwald, Cadibro and co à l’avenir. J’avais lu qu’ils pensaient éventuellement ramener le Cadibro sous une autre forme.
En tout cas, l’accès me semble nouveau (tout comme le matou) mais je n’ai pas joué depuis un moment.

@ Archaryon :
Pour le leveling, d’autres te répondront avec beaucoup plus de fiabilité, mais ça me semble toujours aussi long (et à raison) - le contenu me semble être plus de possibilité de zigouiller du mob mais il est possible qu’avec un perso boosté Ascendancy on dévore les maps plus efficacement. Les maps haut niveau sont surement aussi rares, par contre.

----------


## Elgin675

> Si c'est bladefall + mine + trap, c'est normal ! 
> 
> Et oui les casters ont bien moins besoin de stuff pendant le leveling que les persos utilisant leurs armes. En plus tu peux aussi crafter des sceptres +1 type de gemme, et un niveau en plus sur un sort ça fait beaucoup de différence pendant le leveling...
> 
> Si tu veux "équilibrer", tu passes à la masse à deux mains, et tu joues Earthquake, tu devrais pouvoir compenser pas mal là ! :D


Merci pour ta réponse  ::):  !

Disons qu'un tel écart me mine  ::(: . C'est dommage que GGG ne fasse pas quelque chose de ce point de vue là, car clairement un type de jeu est vraiment plus favorisé qu'un autre, au moins durant une grande partie du leveling en self loot, ou il faut attendre un "haut" niveau et être chanceux pour trouver des armes qui piquent un peu ^^.

Pour son bladefall, même pas : je crois qu'il a juste lié faster casting et un autre support basique ; vraiment rien de sorcier donc  ::): .

Mais il est vraiment plus que probable que la solution soit toute simple : je suis simplement un joueur très mauvais  ::cry:: . Quand je vois comme je galère pour monter jusqu'au niveau 60, alors que d'autres y arrivent en quelques heures, je me dis que ce jeu n'est peut-être pas fait pour moi, même si je l'aime beaucoup.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Yo, une petite question, ça doit bien faire 1 an que j'ai plus touché à ce jeu, et j'aurais voulu savoir si le leveling 85-100, avec tout le contenu rajouté depuis, est devenu plus rapide ou pas ?


Ça varie à chaque league et son gros patch. Genre la ligue actuelle ils ont augmenté le malus d'xp à haut niveau. L'acte 4 a monté de quelques niveaux les zones/maps donc un poil plus d'xp. La ligue précédente ils ont revu le niveau des quêtes de zana et des maps qu'elles peut vendre (jusqu'au T11 avec zana 8), ça booste aussi. Certains nouveaux items, certaines nouvelles skills, ça facilite la monté/baisse les prix de certains items très efficace, ça joue aussi. Et clairement les ascendances peuvent changer ENORMEMENT le dps, la survie ou la vitesse de clear de ton perso donc d'autant plus faciliter le farm des maps. Avec Zana qui file plus de grosses maps on voit aussi pas mal de rotations de maps sur 820 ou autre, genre Gorge, plateau, arid lake... les gars se regroupent avec un pool de maps rares +packsize/noreflect et enchaînent ça (déjà vu des annonces pour des groupes à coup de 8 maps chacun :° ).




> ^ @CMP : ça fait des possibilités en effet. Et tant mieux s’ils envisagent d’utiliser le contenu Rigwald, Cadibro and co à l’avenir. J’avais lu qu’ils pensaient éventuellement ramener le Cadibro sous une autre forme.
> En tout cas, l’accès me semble nouveau (tout comme le matou) mais je n’ai pas joué depuis un moment.


Ils n'ont rien annoncé par contre pour ce que j'ai dis, juste des spéculations/délires persos, mais autant de boulot (npc, voix, quêtes, loot, systèmes particuliers...) pour un truc temporaire, ça me semble louche ! 

Le matou c'était écrit dans le patch note 2.3 en tout cas. 




> Merci pour ta réponse  !
> 
> Disons qu'un tel écart me mine . C'est dommage que GGG ne fasse pas quelque chose de ce point de vue là, car clairement un type de jeu est vraiment plus favorisé qu'un autre, au moins durant une grande partie du leveling en self loot, ou il faut attendre un "haut" niveau et être chanceux pour trouver des armes qui piquent un peu ^^.
> 
> Pour son bladefall, même pas : je crois qu'il a juste lié faster casting et un autre support basique ; vraiment rien de sorcier donc .
> 
> Mais il est vraiment plus que probable que la solution soit toute simple : je suis simplement un joueur très mauvais . Quand je vois comme je galère pour monter jusqu'au niveau 60, alors que d'autres y arrivent en quelques heures, je me dis que ce jeu n'est peut-être pas fait pour moi, même si je l'aime beaucoup.


Du point de vue de GGG : la phase de leveling est censée être très rapide, en dehors de la découverte du jeu bien sur. Et le selfloot est une hérésie pour eux, sauf les courses dédiées (solo/notrade), beaucoup d'items ne valent "rien" et sont super utiles pour leveler, beaucoup sont même fait justement pour combler des faiblesses de certains types de builds. 
Et dans votre cas rien ne dit que l'un est plus favorisé que l'autre, si lui utilise un bon combo et en plus a chopé de bons items et que toi tu fais de la merde et n'a rien trouvé d'utile, bah voilà le jeu peux être équilibré mais tu galères bien plus que lui.

En passant y'a une recette pour crafter des armes, mais je te laisse chercher sur le wiki (ou la première page du topic), il y a énormément d'uniques complètement pétés pour le leveling càc (mais forcément en self loot c'est dépendant de rngesus). Et il y a beaucoup d'options pour booster tes dégâts en càc (herald of ash et hatred qui réservent ta mana, les gemmes melee physical damage, added fire damage, weapon elemental damage, multistrike, même voir plus loin que le monoskill : bloodlust sur ton attaque principale, puncture en secondaire pour activer le saignement... ). Et il y a aussi beaucoup d'écart entre les skills càc elle même ! earthquake est carément au dessus du lot niveau dps facile et en plus mega aoe, molten strike nettoie très bien sans réfléchir, cyclone requiert plus de build/items, heavy strike et cleave sont en retrait si tu ne fais rien de spécifique pour eux...

----------


## CaMarchePas

Idée de build à la con que je note avant d'oublier : shield charge facebreaker/abyssus/greatoldone/voidheart !

J'ai des facebreaker, moins bon que le premier que j'ai eu mais y'a une prophetie pour en choper "easy" (si vous avez un Elite blackguard à buter, c'est celle là). J'ai un blackheart, pas encore eu la prophétie pour l'améliorer en voidheart.

Je ne sais pas encore quoi faire avec le voidheart, mais y'a moyen de trouver un truc utile... poison et bleed, sur un build pure physical donc déjà Vulnerability pourrait être très efficace. Y'a des nodes degen entre dueliste et marau je crois. A voir quelle ascendancy serait utile aussi.

**post it**

----------


## Ravine

> Idée de build à la con que je note avant d'oublier : shield charge facebreaker/abyssus/greatoldone/voidheart !
> 
> J'ai des facebreaker, moins bon que le premier que j'ai eu mais y'a une prophetie pour en choper "easy" (si vous avez un Elite blackguard à buter, c'est celle là). J'ai un blackheart, pas encore eu la prophétie pour l'améliorer en voidheart.
> 
> Je ne sais pas encore quoi faire avec le voidheart, mais y'a moyen de trouver un truc utile... poison et bleed, sur un build pure physical donc déjà Vulnerability pourrait être très efficace. Y'a des nodes degen entre dueliste et marau je crois. A voir quelle ascendancy serait utile aussi.
> 
> **post it**


Tiens: https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...598/my-posts/1

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Tiens: https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...598/my-posts/1


Merci, ça me sert de rappel, ça ressemble très fort à ce que j'ai déjà fait dans le passé ça (bien avant les ascendances). 

Je vais quand même voir ce qui peut être utilisé pour bleed/poison ! ^^

edit : genre au dessus de fortify y'a les 3 nodes avec Bloodletting, à droite d'iron reflexes y'a Dirty Techniques.
En item si pas facebreaker ou pendant le leveling peut être j'ai aussi l'épée "Innsbury Fury" qui fait du maim on hit (donc avec voidheart ça ferait bleed/poison/main on hit)
Bon après les autres passifs/ascendancy c'est avec une arme, donc plutôt pour un autre build.

----------


## Mikh4il

Je me rendais pas compte de la violence du nouveau totem qui tape.

Sans spécialisation particulière, le machin a un tooltip DPS (ça fait pas tout je sais) supérieur à mon main skill avec juste un 4 link.

----------


## cailloux

J'ai fais un build en partant du  templar : je saute au corps à corps avec ligthning warp, je balance un vortex, puis un frost bomb, un autre vortex et je me casse avec le warp, je profite d'un taux de crit  juste assez haut pour utiliser le herald of thunder avec 2 curses dessus.
En vrai je suis plutôt fragile et mal équippé, je meurs face aux gros boss, mais c'est marrant quand même, pis j'ai looté un "long staff" genre au niveau 13 que je garde depuis (chuis niveau 69)  : +56% spell damage + 13/29 add fire to spell + 6% cast + 13% cold damage +7% lightning damage... pas réussit à trouver un truc comparable encore, dommage que je puisse pas aller au delà de 4 links.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> pis j'ai looté un "long staff" genre au niveau 13 que je garde depuis (chuis niveau 69)  : +56% spell damage + 13/29 add fire to spell + 6% cast + 13% cold damage +7% lightning damage... pas réussit à trouver un truc comparable encore, dommage que je puisse pas aller au delà de 4 links.


Mais eux, c'est tout pourri comme staff, t'as oublié une ligne importante ou quoi ? Tu peux avoir mieux, facilement, et même sur une baguette... (et tu peux porter DEUX baguettes hein)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Pour info, je joue aussi Vortex et le combo Bitterdream (pour vortex) et un autre sceptre (rare ou un unique sympa et pas cher comme Singularity ou Spine of the first claimant) c'est vraiment violent pour un coût très faible. Rien que le bonus inné de Bitterdream et Singularity donne 52% de dommage élémentaire (plus le bonus de 60-80% de dommage pour les ennemis proches de toi avec le bonus de Singularity et les 14-18% de cast speed). Et avec Bitterdream, pour le coût d'un 3L t'aura l'équivalent d'un 9L !  :;):

----------


## cailloux

> Mais eux, c'est tout pourri comme staff, t'as oublié une ligne importante ou quoi ? Tu peux avoir mieux, facilement, et même sur une baguette... (et tu peux porter DEUX baguettes hein)


Je sais mais je fais jamais de commerce ça me saoule, c'est pour ça que je finis toujours par bloquer aux environ de la moitié du merciless, surtout, qu'en plus j'aime pas farmer non plus. Le truc marrant c'est que je suis jamais tombé sur mieux entre le niveau 13 et le niveau 69.

----------


## Jalkar

> Je sais mais je fais jamais de commerce ça me saoule, c'est pour ça que je finis toujours par bloquer aux environ de la moitié du merciless, surtout, qu'en plus j'aime pas farmer non plus. Le truc marrant c'est que je suis jamais tombé sur mieux entre le niveau 13 et le niveau 69.


au niveau 13 il est vraiment très très bien, par contre au niveau 69, il pue un peu  ::):  surtout avec les nouveaux implicites sur les baguettes, une baguette blanche peut te proposer mieux maintenant  ::): 
Uen "Prophecy Wand" blanche te fourni de base entre 36 et 40% d'increase spell damage, du coup en avoir 2 te fourni de base 72-80% de spell  :;): 
sans compter qu'elles peuvent être rare et ca t'aidera  ::): 

Faut juste te dire que ton 4L tu le mettra ailleurs que dans tes armes, si tu as un 5L c'est pour ton armure  ::): 


http://poe.trade/search/etatobotokasow
Pour 1 chaos tu as
72% spell damage
10% cast speed
21-48 cold to spell

----------


## Ravine

C'est pour ca que tu peux utiliser tes currencies, au moins pour essayer de porter du bleu (alteration/transmutation/augmentation)
Ou piller le coffre de guilde

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Je sais mais je fais jamais de commerce ça me saoule, c'est pour ça que je finis toujours par bloquer aux environ de la moitié du merciless, surtout, qu'en plus j'aime pas farmer non plus. Le truc marrant c'est que je suis jamais tombé sur mieux entre le niveau 13 et le niveau 69.


Même sans farmer... T'as bien du ramasser des transmutations, alterations et alchemy... Tu ramasses des baguettes avec une base sympa blanche et tu claques une alchemy sur chaque... 

Ou sinon tu regardes sur le wiki après les baguettes/sceptres/batons uniques, tu verifies sur poe.trade, en cochant "online only" et "buyout only", tu cliques sur le prix pour trier du moins cher au plus cher et pour quelques altérations ou alchemy tu auras bien mieux, pour quelques chaos tu aurais du super mega bon comparé à ce bâton, et ça prend pas longtemps en trade sauf à ne tomber QUE sur des gens afks. Pour quelques alch tu vas pas te faire arnaquer et tu ne perds "rien" pour ainsi dire...

Si tu joues en standard, t'as qu'à être dans la guilde tu as 3 milliards de stashs guilde, doit y'avoir ton bonheur...

Si tu joues en prophecy, y'a sans doute mieux dans le guild stash + y'a mieux via les uniques des prophecy + la guilde.

=======

Bon sinon j'ai commencé le leveling de mon shield charge, je ne sais pas ce que ça va donner en map mais en tout cas dès qu'on peut porter les facebreaker c'est la boucherie façon XXL... on se déplace vite et tout explose sur le trajet ! Les big boss faut faire du hit & run (sinon frappe vraiment pas fort en chargeant au contact) mais ça permet de regen la vie ou esquiver les gros coups.  ::P:  
J'ai un ou deux geoffri's de côté (y'a une prophecy avec), je vais ptet le mettre en switch le temps du leveling. Une compétence qui marcherait très bien en monocible ET unarmed mais pour laquelle faut que je réfléchisse pour l'arbre avoir assez de dextérité : frénésie ! (oui elle fonctionne sans arme)

A voir si ça tombe je peux reconvertir mon maraubow en shield charge/frénésie !  ::P:

----------


## cailloux

J'ai claqué quelques alchemy sur des batons mais rien de beau n'en ai sortie...

Mais vous savez c'est pas très grave hein, des persos j'en ai monté 50 et pas un n'a dépassé le niveau 73 et en fait je m'en cogne !

En plus avec les quêtes j'ai pécho une baguette qui blind les méchants et ça m'a donné une idée de build ^^

----------


## CaMarchePas

3D arts pour 4 items dont 2 exclusifs à la ligue pérandus qui vient de se terminer (ils s'excusent de pas les avoir sorti plus tôt >.> ) http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1683690
Varunastra (l'épée qui a tous les types d'armes), Trypanon (le marteau 100% crit), Rat nest (le casque moche mais très demandé ^^) et clayshaper (le marteau +1 golem qui file un golem de pierre).

----------


## CaMarchePas

Pour le lolz : level 31 je mets ma wall of brambles (+2000 d'armure) => 5500 d'armure, 85% de résistances o/

Je prenais plus rien en dégât physique (genre "the touch of god" ben, il me décoiffe même pas), du coup je me suis plus senti pissé et je suis allé faire le labyrinthe avec ma connexion 3D : izaro peut quasiment pas me blesser alors qu'il est en masse à deux mains ! <3 J'ai quand même pété les portails et les gargouilles, mais easy comme jamais...

Du coup j'ai pris mon ascendance Juggernaught, et j'avais un doute mais je ne l'ai plus : le passif "Unbreakable" qui confère "cannot be stunned" et "armour from body armour is doubled" double bien le bonus de wall of brambles... du coup level 33 j'ai >10K d'armure et 90% de réduction de dégâts physiques estimés, seems legit !  ::ninja:: 
Bon par contre reddit/wiki/screenshots confirment que ce passif ne doublera pas les bonus apportés par iron reflexe (l'evasion n'est pas boostée).

Je verrais arrivé fin merciless si Facebreaker reste supérieur à une bonne 1H, si pas, je m'équiperais bien d'une very fat body armour et very fat shield, chacun max armure pour profiter ET du double armure de corps ET des passifs qui boostent la défense du bouclier.

----------


## Ravine

Fkn Ghudda




"I don't know this game anymore! Maybe they will give a Thousand Ribbons every single support gem in the game!"

Bon, c'est mon build Ascendant Triple Totem / EQ / Jack of Axe de la derniere league. Mais a la Ghudda. Donc mieux.

----------


## Mikh4il

On dirait mon slayer mais avec plus de totems, ils sont vraiment pétés.

Pas mal le cout du melee damage on full life sur les totems.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Mais mais mais, c'est sale ça !

Je vais reroll templar en HC !  ::ninja::

----------


## Ravine

Sinon si vous voulez Reroll Bleed/Melee/Earthquake/Shield, mais que Voidheart coute un rein, Jack The Axe coute 1c, pour un chouilla moins de DPS que Soultaker http://poe.trade/search/anauhasamikoma (attention, j'ai active la limite a 10c max). Le roll max de pDPS dispo est a ~247, pour 1 ex. C'est une excellente arme, que je recommande chaudement.

----------


## Mikh4il

La dernière ligue, un pote jouait gladiateur avec cette arme avec bloodlust, il déclenchait le bleeding avec reckoning / riposte, ça marchait plutôt bien.

----------


## Jalkar

Pour forcer les gens a bleed, une astuce que j'aime bien : Blade vortex en CwdT avec la gemme KnockBack  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Set d'armure et skin d'arme orientaux :





Me semble que y'a pas si longtemps ils parlaient d'un portail en Chine, me semble que c'est pas fait. Et on peut rapprocher ce thème des modifications à côté d'Oyun acte 4 (le tigre blanc et l'escalier bloqué à côté). Et rapprocher ce thème, ces modifications ET l'annonce que la moitié de la team prépare l'ajout de contenu de la 2.4 qui ne sera pas un acte 5... on aurait du contenu pour agrandir l'acte 4 ? 

Je relance ma théorie basée sur presque rien d'une zone qui prolongerait le jeu pour faire du end game : après l'acte 4 le grand méchant est mort, on ne sait juste pas trop si la bête est un truc vivant ou une extension de son cauchemard... Mais bref c'est censé être calme, on peut imaginer les héros (ie : joueurs et masters et npcs) construire une "base d'opération top secrète" derrière le temple d'Oyun pour gérer les situations de crise ! (et au lieu des téléporteurs / avions de chasse on aura des maps devices ! )  ::ninja::

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je viens de rééquiper mon shield charge face breaker pour avancer dans le merciless (0/10/20 de resistance ça le faisait pas) et du coup j'ai pu mettre ancestral warchief... et sans voidheart, sans abyssus, juste facebreaker/good old ward et du rare... ben ça me semble complètement pété... Genre mon tooltip de shield charge est à 3,5K (5L) quand le tooltip du totem est à... 12K ! Même s'il faut rajouter le bonus de distance de charge... ben ça tue beaucoup plus vite et beaucoup plus safe, et j'en ai qu'un ! 

**prepare son templar totem en HC**

----------


## Ravine

> Deals 50% of Base Damage
> Deals (100.0 to 122.8)% of Base Attack Damage
> 50% increased Stun Threshold reduction on enemies at Maximum charge distance
> 75% increased Movement Speed
> *200% more Damage at Maximum Charge Distance*


_The maximum charge distance is 60 units[2] Note that the in-game average damage tooltip for Shield Charge does not factor in the bonus gained from charge distance._

http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Shield_Charge

Le tooltip c'est de la merde.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Genre mon tooltip de shield charge est à 3,5K (5L) quand le tooltip du totem est à... 12K ! Même s'il faut rajouter le bonus de distance de charge... ben ça tue beaucoup plus vite et beaucoup plus safe, et j'en ai qu'un !


C'est con, t'as raté la partie importante de la phrase. 

Un link de moins ET ça tue beaucoup plus vite.

----------


## azack

J'ai également commencé un build FB shield charge lundi, en juggernaut par contre ^^

J'ai commencé à respect le tree, je tentais la prolif d'Herald of Ash (link avec elemental prolif, increased AOE, increased burning damage avec 2 nodes reduced mana reservation), c’était vraiment bien, un coup de boubou faisait tout cramé.
Mais je devais investir en fire damage et je prefere investir dans les nodes lifes pour le HC.

Je vais donc passer aussi en ancestral Warchief, ca va bien aidé pour les single target. Les degats sont impressionnants.
La j'utilise reckoning et riposte pour generer des endurances charges, ec'est pas trop mal.

Me manque un gemme de movement, j'ai rien, donc j'utilise en 2nde main leap slam avec une hache.

Par contre j'ai des soucis avec mon set up Shield Charge (2.5k avec frenzy), est-ce que je dois continuer à utiliser added fire damage et fortify ou passer en faster attack et increased AOE?
Ou faire un mix fortify   +   aoe ou faster attack...

Mon build, perso azackan, lvl 55, je suis avant malachai cruel:
https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...cka/characters

Hesitez pas à m'aider   :;): 

ps: et pourquoi pas mettre un set up blasphemy curse pour warlord et vulnerability..

----------


## Ravine

La base de Warchief c'est 110% contre 100% du shield. Ajoute le 12% more damage de ton totem a ton niveau, et clairement, le "base tooltip" sera meilleur. Parce que ton Shield charge c'est aussi "Deal 50% of base damage". Donc a point blank c'est moitie des degats de ce que tu pourrais faire en tapant un coup blanc.

Mais le shield charge te fait bouger et fait du degat en bougeant, et fait plus de degats en bout de charge. Le mouvement c'est la vie.

----------


## bulincette

> Le mouvement c'est la vie.


Un peu comme le gras quoi...

----------


## CaMarchePas

On n'a pas dit le contraire pour le mouvement, mais en mono target ancestral warchief enterre complètement SC. 

SC tu vas vider vite et bien les mobs lambda, voir les uniques randoms avec du bon stuff. AW en mono ça fait (beaucoup) plus de dégâts de base (que des charges complètes), plus safe (évidemment vu que c'est pas toi au contact) et bien plus pratique que SC où tu dois t'éloigner avant chaque charge complète (donc moitié moins de dps vu que tu passes la moitié du temps à repartir). J'avais testé quelques autres skills monotarget (frenzy, cyclone, IB... ), faut pas cherché ailleurs que AW ! 

Bref, les deux ont un fonctionnement complètement opposé mais sont plus que complémentaires.

Warlord est très bien si tu veux stun et accessoirement leech, mais va te falloir du stuff cher pour caser deux curses, je l'avais sur un précédent SC "sans l'aoe", marrant de stun les bigboss pour bloquer leurs skills. 
Vulnerability est très efficace, même sans voidheart, sans doute complètement fumé avec voidheart (doble dip des degens). 
Je ne pense pas que blasphemy soit nécessaire par contre, les mobs lambda ne posent pas de problème, les boss eux tu vas balancer ton/tes totems, donc on pourrait le mettre en curse on hit voir manuel ?

En skills accessoire j'ai aussi leap slam sur le switch pour quand faut sauter. J'ai un vengeance/blind/fortify sur le bouclier. SC en 5L avec  added fire, mpd, conc effect, faster attack.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> warchief enterre complètement SS.


Shield Sharge?  ::ninja::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Shield Sharge?


Ja Ja Mein Fuhrer ! 



Edit : après avoir fait mes slots, y compris dans le bouclier, je me rend compte que j'avais oublié que fortify ne marchait pas sur les trigger gemmes. >.>

----------


## Ravine

http://i.imgur.com/LyMLsrF.jpg

La nouvelle armure, sur tous les persos, avec et sans chapeau

----------


## Jalkar

> http://i.imgur.com/LyMLsrF.jpg
> 
> La nouvelle armure, sur tous les persos, avec et sans chapeau


40$ le skin  ::XD:: 

mais sinon c'est classe ^^

----------


## Ravine

> 40$ le skin 
> 
> mais sinon c'est classe ^^


http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/Micha...evelopment.php
(me lancez pas sur le sujet)

----------


## Jalkar

> http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/Micha...evelopment.php
> (me lancez pas sur le sujet)


En fait j'ai tilté sur le coup parce que j'ai regardé combien ca me couterait de me l'acheter ^^
Je sais bien qu'il faut que GGG vive, surtout avec autant de monde derrière pour gérer le jeux qui est en Free To Play  ::): 

Et si on compare, c'est moins cher que les skin des jeux blizzard par ex (Blizzard c'est une 10aine d'euros pour UN héro :D) ici c'est 40 pour les 7 classes possibles, du coup c'est moins cher  ::):

----------


## Ravine

La difference c'est que Blizzard ils ont eu 10 ans de rente sur WoW pour pouvoir se constituer une tresorerie qui leur permet de viser plus bas en pricing.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je voudrais juste le casque, mais d'une autre couleur !  ::P: 

Bon sinon je suis arrivé acte 3 merciless avec mon shield charge / ancestral warchief, du coup je suis allé faire le lab en cruel, trop easy, du coup je me suis dis que y'avait qu'à tenter en merciless, rentré lvl61, sorti lvl63 et deux points d'ascendance de plus !  ::P:  Bon il est en dual wield donc il ne m'a pas OS mais c'est pas passé loin.  ::P: 

Je le sens très bien en templar-guddha like ! :D

Du coup après les nodes double body armour (je suis en wall of bramble 5L, merci la troisième prophétie jeweler  ::ninja::  ) je suis allé cherché les nodes +1 EC / generation d'EC/hit et full EC quand j'en génère. 8% increased damage / EC c'est pas autant que le 4% more damage/4% attack speed des frenzy charge mais c'est rudement efficace quand même et le boos défensif s'en ressent ! (là j'ai que 5 charges, deux autres à aller chercher encore)
Si je trouve un slot de libre je vais ptet caser blood rage : plus de leech, attack speed et génération de frenzy charge pour encore 12% more damage et attack speed. A voir.
Note pour moi même : aller voir ce qu'il y a de beau en 1H (rare ou uniques), par ce que FB c'est bien, mais FB+meginor+abyssus+great old+pas d'arme(+wall of bramble), ça laisse pas beaucoup de place ! Là je suis capé resist mais avec un goldrim 38%... si je case abyssus et/ou voidheart, ça va être dur de rester full resist, même avec des jewels !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ben, suffit de prendre Aurumvorax et le tour est joué !

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ben, suffit de prendre Aurumvorax et le tour est joué !


Je peux même en prendre deux !  ::trollface:: 

Bon déjà, y'a le sceptre du conseil pâle qui devrait bien avoir sa place non ? 240 pdps pour le plus mauvais, 60% increased chaos damage minimum (en associant avec voidheart, je l'aurais la prophétie, je l'aurais ! ) et +10% d'aoe.

Le Doryani's catalyst est pas dégueux non plus : 300 dps et gros boost élémen, sans voidheart et donc en HoA + Hatred ça doit bien monter, l'elem prolif intégré profitera à HoA sur les packs.

Le Callinellus est intéressant sur le papier aussi : pas de knock back mais reduce ennemy stun treshold + chill on stun.

Côté rare ça se compte en exalts à partir de 318 pdps, à voir cependant ce que ça donne en pdsp pour filtrer mais en prenant l'arme la plus lente (faire plus de dégât / coup plutôt que d'avoir le plus gros dps, étant donné la mécanique de SC).

----------


## Ravine

On se marre comme on peut. Moi je fais des builds hybrides. (aka "le cul entre deux chaises")

https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...rs/MevleviCele

The Dancing Dervish, Cyclone, Cast on Melee Kill, SRS. C'est pas meta donc c'est nul, mais c'est rigolo
(et je suis cape resists. Ca m'a coute cher en rings/amu, mais je suis tranquille)

En terme de pets, j'ai le flame golem, l'animate guardian, et donc l'epee qui se balade quand je suis en rampage. Avec plein de petits cranes flottants.
L'AG est en mode support, donc Sin Trek, Meginord's Vise, Ambu's Charge, Leer Cast, Dying Breath.

Bloodlust est inutile dans l'epee pour l'instant. Je voulais voir si je pouvais caler un Void, mais j'ai vraiment pas la place. Donc ca sera un multistrike bientot, ou une autre red support si je trouve.

----------


## Ravine

Du coup je sais pas trop quoi faire comme prochain build.

----------


## Mikh4il

J'en ai marre de prophéties de merde, je suis coincé avec des loots d'uniques pour lesquels je vois jamais les monstres qu'il faut.

----------


## Ravine

Mikhail, GGG t'as entendu.
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1688514

Et sinon, les coffres du lab pourraient parfois eventuellement ne pas etre randoms. Pouf.
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ndom_get_rich/

----------


## Mikh4il

Amen, maintenant je veux des 5-links !

Si ça coutait pas aussi cher de les seal pourquoi pas mais là c'était franchement relou.

----------


## Ariath

> Je voudrais juste le casque, mais d'une autre couleur ! 
> 
> Bon sinon je suis arrivé acte 3 merciless avec mon shield charge / ancestral warchief, du coup je suis allé faire le lab en cruel, trop easy, du coup je me suis dis que y'avait qu'à tenter en merciless, rentré lvl61, sorti lvl63 et deux points d'ascendance de plus !  Bon il est en dual wield donc il ne m'a pas OS mais c'est pas passé loin. 
> 
> Je le sens très bien en templar-guddha like ! :D
> 
> Du coup après les nodes double body armour (je suis en wall of bramble 5L, merci la troisième prophétie jeweler  ) je suis allé cherché les nodes +1 EC / generation d'EC/hit et full EC quand j'en génère. 8% increased damage / EC c'est pas autant que le 4% more damage/4% attack speed des frenzy charge mais c'est rudement efficace quand même et le boos défensif s'en ressent ! (là j'ai que 5 charges, deux autres à aller chercher encore)
> Si je trouve un slot de libre je vais ptet caser blood rage : plus de leech, attack speed et génération de frenzy charge pour encore 12% more damage et attack speed. A voir.
> Note pour moi même : aller voir ce qu'il y a de beau en 1H (rare ou uniques), par ce que FB c'est bien, mais FB+meginor+abyssus+great old+pas d'arme(+wall of bramble), ça laisse pas beaucoup de place ! Là je suis capé resist mais avec un goldrim 38%... si je case abyssus et/ou voidheart, ça va être dur de rester full resist, même avec des jewels !


Tu pourrais montrer un skilltree de ton build shield charge / ancestral warchief stp ? Ou mieux, ta feuille de perso ?

EDIT : Super merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Tu pourrais montrer un skilltree de ton build shield charge / ancestral warchief stp ? Ou mieux, ta feuille de perso ?


https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...Pas/characters le perso c'est "Getoutofmyhead_charles"

J'ai toujours pas modifié les skills (je dois virer cyclone) ni même fais mes flasks xD

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Une simple démo de RNG pour affecter votre santé mentale:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Plus de 70 ? Amateur, déjà fait mieux, et durant une ligue flashback !  ::ninja::   :B):

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Tu parles bien des deux 6L d’affilée ? Parce que, là, tu amplifierais le traumatisme…

----------


## Zephy

Y'a rien d'extraodinaire là dedans...

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Tu parles bien des deux 6L d’affilée ? Parce que, là, tu amplifierais le traumatisme…


CMP l'a déjà fait avec un stack de 20 fusings...

----------


## Zephy

> CMP l'a déjà fait avec un stack de 20 fusings...


1 fusing aussi pour 6L , vive la RNG  ::P:

----------


## Mad-T

Je vous maudis §§§

----------


## Terimin

Ça fait rêver ... 

De mon côté, j'ai jamais eu de bol avec l'aléatoire  :tired: 

Sinon c'est possible d'avoir une invitation dans la guilde siouplat ?

IGN: Teri_DefinitlyNotSRS

----------


## Zephy

Ca fera 1 Exal pour l'invitation  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Le mieux c'est toujours de les looter déjà 6L.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> CMP l'a déjà fait avec un stack de 20 fusings...


Même si on n’a pas la proba exacte pour 6L, les 1500 fusings demandés pour insta-6L donnent tout de même 3000 pour 2 6L. En 20 fusings, c’est un poil indécent  ::wacko::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Même si on n’a pas la proba exacte pour 6L, les 1500 fusings demandés pour insta-6L donnent tout de même 3000 pour 2 6L. En 20 fusings, c’est un poil indécent


T'étais pas là quand j'ai aussi six link l'atziri's favour que Styx ma donné y'a quelques semaines (entre les deux ligues) ?  ::P: 

Ou le voltaxic avec une fuse qui trainait par terre quand j'ai demandé de l'aide à Drup (de mémoire) pour buter le boss invasion devoreur avec un spirit smuggler ? (ie : mega ES qui regen entre deux sorties de terre  ::P:  ).

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Boarf. Classique quoi. Moi aussi j’ai du bol : je reroll 4 fois une Malformation avant de me débarasser du Twinned.  :B):

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Nouvelles microtransactions.

Loi du marché et direction artistique…
Tant que ça se contente d’affecter les mtx, tout va bien  ::):

----------


## Jalkar

putain je suis fou, je me suis fait buté par uber izaro... sur son dernier coup d'épée, on s'est buté mutuellement >_<

----------


## Ravine

> Nouvelles microtransactions.
> 
> Loi du marché et direction artistique…
> Tant que ça se contente d’affecter les mtx, tout va bien


Si j'ai tout suivi, ces transactions viennent de GArena, et ils les integrent dans le jeu de base. Je suis pas fan, mais bon, why not. Y'a bien des gens qui aiment les armures de sang et les ailes de demons, alors pourquoi pas des boucliers geants? (Le casque est pas mal, mais je prefere les cranes a venir; on en voit une preview dans l'interview de Jasper le 3d artist)

----------


## Ravine

Sinon je monte une ranger Dual Wield Frostblade la.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Le style est particulier, mais justement le bouclier pour une fois m'intéresse ! Pour shield charge bien sur !  ::P:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Le style est particulier, mais justement le bouclier pour une fois m'intéresse ! Pour shield charge bien sur !


Clair que le bouclier est un poil gros mais plutôt pas mal en terme de design.  :;):

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Le tout est d’inspiration hindoue, et probablement pour plaire aux joueurs asiatiques - ça se confirme avec l’origine GArena (merci Ravine). Je ne suis pas fan non plus, surtout pour les machins surdimensionnés et le style graphique très lisse, mais tant que ça leur rapporte du pognon et que ça reste en microtransaction, ça me va très bien  ::):  (au pire, ça débarque sur un rogue exile)

C’est que le PoE est gratos et ne fait pas dans la mtx indispensable pay-to-win. Je prèfère les savoir en expansion plutôt qu’à galérer en s’obstinant à ne produire que des mtx ne tentant pas compte des goûts de leur public.
(d’ailleurs je n’ai jamais trouvé les ailes appropriées à PoE, ni les armures « Chevaliers du zodiaque » (pour reprendre l’expression d’un pote) - mais more pognon = more contenu)
Il suffit de voir le travail fait sur le laby, Izaro et autres pour se rendre compte que l’influence asiatico-anime-MMO ne dégueule pas à outrance sur le contenu principal.

Et puis hindou, c’est plutôt original.
Je verrai bien de l’inspiration mésopotamienne pour d’autres mtx plus inclinées vers l’antiquité rugeuse.

----------


## Zephy

Bon bah voila , mon premier 6L de la League .... sur une Belly  ::P: 
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Mikh4il

faut que je tente de 6L quelquechose, jamais fait encore

----------


## Ravine

Hey, vous vous souvenez de Static Strike?

----------


## cailloux

> Hey, vous vous souvenez de Static Strike?


Vouaip j'aimais bien comme skill, avec mass AOE et multistrike : tu buttais un streums et fallait rusher un autre groupe pour les tuer avant même de cliquer.

----------


## Mikh4il

Pareil, y a quelques ligues je l'utilisais en skill principal en HC.

Ça doit pas être trop mal avec less duration now.

Le problème principal du skill est que la méta CaC plutôt sur EQ.

----------


## Dirian

> Today I approved a couple of small changes to the chat system.
> There will be an option to show timestamps on chat messages like [18:28] before the username.
> For whispers, -> and <- will be replaced with the words "To" and "From".
> These should be patched in within the next week or two. While there are other changes coming in the future, these ones are easy enough to patch into the current version without accidentally all the frogs again.





> Ideally outgoing/incoming whispers should have another color





> This has support from developers also.
> Edit: approved!


\o/

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...pu&sh=ccfd01b7

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Il était temps pour le whisper, c’était vraiment archaïque. Joie  ::lol:: 
Un jour, ils se diront que finalement ils prendront du temps pour coder des onglets et ce sera le XXIIème siècle tout d’un coup.

----------


## Cooking Momo

Qui a un RNG indécent et veut me 6-linker un truc en PHC ?

Je m'approche de la réussite de mon challenge perso (monter un lvl 90 HC - jamais fait - avec un build 100% fait maison), et je ne cracherais pas sur un peu de DPS en plus.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Zephy peut peut etre se créer un perso pour te faire ça. En 6 fuses c'est réglé.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Nouvelle série de questions / réponses ! Et toujours aussi long à lire vu le nombre de questions... mais toujours très intéressant ! http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1696913

Mais si vous ne devez lire qu'une chose, c'est ceci : 


> Having said all of that, the 2.4.0 release will drastically change everything you know about the end-game. It contains the upcoming system that has me the most excited.


  ::wub::

----------


## CaMarchePas

Developper's Q&A




> Will there be a raise of the level cap eventually?
> 
> As we continue to add new content, we need to creep the highest level of that content upwards so that it provides more challenge and reward. Currently the highest level of monsters/items that you naturally encounter are *level 84. This will be a few levels higher in the 2.4.0 expansion in a few months, and probably higher still in next year's 3.0.0 expansion.* While there's certainly a lot of room left before we start getting to level 90+ content, all of this makes it exponentially easier to reach the maximum level. We'd then be left with a choice of purposefully slowing it down more, or raising the level cap. Such a choice would not be taken lightly.





> What purpose do you envision red maps to serve? It appears that they are neither good at producing wealth (because sustaining them is so expensive), nor are they good in terms of XP per hour (or per currency investment) compared to, say, gorge rotations, so what else do you expect players want to achieve in them?
> 
> Currently, they are the best place to find items and gain experience if you have the currency to support it. Many players are doing this, especially in Standard leagues where there's less risk of character loss. They also represent a difficult challenge, and we're totally fine with the average player deciding not to play the most challenging content. It's better that it's available as harder content for them if they do want to push themselves.
> *
> Having said all of that, the 2.4.0 release will drastically change everything you know about the end-game. It contains the upcoming system that has me the most excited.*





> What happened to the French/German localizations?
> 
> We are still planning to release these, once we have all the problems resolved. Sorry for the delay.





> Any chance of having some kind of information about "log in status" of friends (friends list) or guild members - something like last active day, etc.? (translated from Brazilian Portuguese)
> 
> This is a Quality of Life feature that we really want to implement as well. It'd be new data to store, so requires more work than you'd expect. I'm optimistic we'll be able to do this at some stage though.


Edit : enfoiré de Styx qui me spoil une partie de mes quotes alors qu'il est au boulot lui !

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Edit : enfoiré de Styx qui me spoil une partie de mes quotes alors qu'il est au boulot lui !


 ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Si vous voulez une voll's devotion "facilement" & https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1699619

Nan je déconne, autant farmer ingame par ce que 1000 points ça demande beaucoup de geekage et d'être en congé/chômage pendant la nouvelle saison de courses ^^

On notera quand même le talisman unique T3 à 250 points, l'amulette pourrie mais Fated donc moins pourrie pour 10 points (j'ai pas vérif mais ça coûte "rien" de la crafter actuellement, mais si vous la voulez pour la prochaine ligue... enfin 1 mois après le début de la prochaine league...  ::P: 

Ah et pour changer certaines courses aurant des prophéties actives en plus de mods par zones / courses, et y'aura des courses chronométrées avec Izaro comme objectif cette fois. (pas regardé s'ils ont poussé le vice jusqu'à Izaro UBER mais j'en doute). Idem pour le mode descent/descent champion, certaines auront le chrono pour déterminer le classement.

Pas encore regardé le détail des courses, certaines devraient aider à faire des challenges.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> On notera quand même le talisman unique T3 à 250 points


C'est 500 points pour ce talisman ! Ce qui fait qu'il faut quand même y aller pour l'avoir...  :^_^: 

Et sinon, effectivement, il faut le vouloir pour choper la Voll's Devotion...  ::siffle::

----------


## Jalkar

"Cutthroat" c'est quoi?

----------


## Ravine

PVP partout. En gros, tu peux rejoindre toutes les instances, et aller buter des gens. Ils droppent leur matos. Old School Diablo quoi

----------


## Flibustier

Les races, c'est chouette. Ca sonne un frisson 'hardcore' au jeu dès le bas niveau. Et puis il y a des mécaniques low level à connaitre (niveau craft et raccourcis). Il y a vraiment des pros de la discipline. La cutthroat est nécessaire pour valider un des achievements du jeu.  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

250... 500, pareil au même !  ::ninja::  

Les courses, c'est surtout une autre façon de jouer, qui n'impose rien, apporte des récompenses variées (et pas forcément proportionnelle, on peut avoir un item de merde à plus haut points mais skin unique visible par exemple ou base de craft), des challenges différents et des options très variées (durée de course, mode de jeu, difficulté...). En plus maintenant comme pour les minileagues ils semblent vouloir les intégrer aux challenges pour que ça profite sans se priver (ex : flashback league pendant perandus avec challenges en commun).

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1700009

Nouveaux skins uniques, pendant la ligue qui a leur exclusivité et pas après (coucou Perandus) :
-masque du conseil pâle, classieux
-Kintsugi (l'armure de la chaîne de prophétie avec les rogues qui boost beaucoup l'eva et réduit les dégâts reçus)  ::love::   :Bave: 
-le sceptre du conseil pâle (bons dégâts, boost chaos) avec du feu au milieu 
-ashcaller la baguette qui fait cramer (pas restreint à la ligue) et qui donc brûle
-geoffri's sancturari (l'armure de geoffri pas restreint à la ligue) : les dorures seraient lumineuses ou effet du screen ?
-daresso's passion (l'épée), je pige pas trop, le skin 2D est une belle épée, là c'est deux bâtons rouges >.>

Me semble avoir lu récemment qu'ils ont embauché un gars dédié à la modélisation d'items, donc on risque de bientôt avoir une belle fournée pour des uniques qui n'ont pas encore leur skin (coucou voltaxic).

----------


## Omaley

Je reprend un vieux personnage mais j'ai oublié les choix que j'avais fais pour les bandits, est il possible de le voir quelque part ?

----------


## Flibustier

> Je reprend un vieux personnage mais j'ai oublié les choix que j'avais fais pour les bandits, est il possible de le voir quelque part ?


/passives

http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Chat_Console  ::trollface::

----------


## Cooking Momo

> Zephy peut peut etre se créer un perso pour te faire ça. En 6 fuses c'est réglé.


Bon, finalement j'ai atteint 90 sans le 6ème link !
Laissez-moi partager ma joie, avant que mes camarades de jeu me répètent qu'avec les ascendencies, tout est viable ou presque (c'est vrai que c'est plus difficile aujourd'hui de se planter qu'avant, power creep, ascendencies fumées, maps rouges pas indispensable pour leveler, etc.).
Bref, j'ai pondu un Trickster CI Vortex EE Crit Trapper Pyre (à vos souhaits) avec un focus sur le DoT; ici pour le perso: https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...ung/characters.
Avec l'uberlab et la 4ème ascendency, je comptais prendre les bonus au mana et équiper http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Voidbringer , mais ça ne devrait pas changer grand chose à l'ensemble.

----------


## Mad-T

265% inc Energy Shield ? OMG ! Tu plafonnes à combien ES là ?  ::P: 

Sinon, sauf si tu es vraiment court en mana, tu pourrais essayer d'utiliser l'elemental prolif du sceptre sur ton orb of storm non ?

Et bravo pour le 90 en HC !

----------


## Cooking Momo

Ha ouais purée pas bête ! J'avais zappé ce bonus. Y'a pas mal de petits ajustements en plus aussi (passer les flasks en surgeon, notamment)

Sinon merci ! Et je tourne autour de 9.5k si mes souvenirs sont bons. Au vu des bonus de l'ascendency, et à cause des couleurs zarb qu'il me fallait, j'ai opté pour un torse ES/eva, donc je ne peux pas trop plafonner, sans compter mes crédits pas illimités.

----------


## Mad-T

Bon, je continue dans les propositions alors  ::): 

Le leap slam level 15 ( 127 de force) est ton seul prérequis en force, ou tu as d'autres setup pour lesquels tu t'imposes le ring +40  (qui il faut le dire, malgré  son style gangsta indéniable pourrait être un peu plus BLING quoi ?
flame totem 98 au level 20, ptet le laisser underlevel, ou trouver 10-20 force quelque part ?

=> auquel cas un beau ring elreon ou un beau rare avec un prefixe libre et tu prends encore 5-20%es pour un ex (+ x divine(s) - si t'es comme moi un gros poisseux qui a toujours rien 6L à la mano, cela peut faire cher)

{Parenthèse softcore : j'aurais pris le crit multi et moins d'ES moi !!! Mais je serais mort au 82 connement ^^}


Le reste me parait chouetos, et ouais, le demi stash de flask q20 bien 'rollées'  obligatoire si tu joues CI en HC ! LE 4*4 , voire le HUMMER de la mort mérite un poil de customisation en fonction du terrain quoi !

PS : J'aime ton  torse (fin, le chest de ton perso quoi ^^)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Dev Q&A part 2



> Will master hideout layouts ever change, swap around between masters, or become attainable in any additional ways? I really want to get Leo's amazing hideout in the next temp league, but it's just not feasible with how little PVP gets played.
> 
> I'd like to revamp this system a little bit to provide more options for players. We actually have some other experimental hideout layouts mostly finished, so there is definitely stuff coming in the future in this space!


+confirmation que les décos auquelles ont a eu accès en début de ligue reviendront plus tard (j'ai surtout vu les décos de l'acte 4 côté Kaom)



> There have been rumors that a new currency type is in the works. Confirm/deny.
> 
> I haven't seen any of these rumours, but let's make this interesting by confirming it.





> Currently most high level players skip over 95% of the rares that drop even in the highest map tiers. Additionally items like the new Reach of the Counsel makes id rares of the same type seem far less rewarding than in previous iterations of the game. Is this seen as a problem internally? Are there any steps taken to ensure unique items don't cannibalize competing rares.
> 
> I definitely agree this is a problem. While it's cool to have powerful uniques available, there are issues if they cause players to stop looking at rares. We have plans, though. The introduction of new base types over time and some experimental league mechanics coming up in future leagues may spur a resurgence of awesome rare crafting :-)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Nouvelles divination cards avec la 2.3.0
-Dialla's Subjugation : support gemme corrupter q23 /7
-Light & Truth : crystal scepter unique /2 (Nycta's lantern & the Suprem Truth, ie : caca)
-Lucky Deck : 10x Stacked Deck /9 ( ??? )
-The Calling : item unique league Beyond /6 (The Dark See, Edge of Madness et The Harvest)
-The Devastator : Atziri's Disfavour corrupted /8
-The Endurance : crimson jewel +% life /4
-The Formless Sea : Varunastra /7
-The Penitence : unset ring unique /5 (essence worm, malachai's artifice ou Voideye. Vu qu'on ne peut pas chance les anneaux warbands, on ne peut pas les avoir avec cette carte normalement)
-The Sephiroot : Divine orb /11
-The Soul : Soultaker /9
-The Tyrant : arme +170-179% increased physical damage (le max) ilvl100 /9
-The Walkyrie : item unique league Nemesis /8 (les 3 Berek's Ring + The Taming, les flasks Blood of the Karui et Lavianga's Spirit et la HeadHunter // Techniquement y'a que la headhunter spécifique que à Nemesis, mais je suppose que les autres aussi spécifiques à Domination seront là  :;):  )
-The Visionary : Lioneye's Vision /6 (l'armure lioneye)
-The Wolf : Item unique de Rigwald /5 (les uniques de la ligue Talisman lootés par Rigwald et s'ils sont taquins faut rajouter le talisman unique ET l'épée à 2 mains qui porte son nom !  ::P:  )

----------


## leon9999

WTF  ::w00t::  la map avec ajout de strongbox X36
J'avais pas encore eu cela , sa fait plaisir ^^


Spoiler Alert! 


En plus il y a un portail comme ceux des labyrinthes et une plaque où il font en avoir fait 6 , jamais eu sa encore  ::): 

Edit : ok sa me donne un morceau pour ouvrir une super map. J'ai perdu la moitié de la barre d'xp dans le mini labyrinthe grrr

----------


## Bourrinopathe

C’est du teasing ça non ? (ou l’arme est connue ?)

Peut-être une mtx ?

J’ai bien tenté de lire les commentaires de la news mais mon neurone a failli y rester.

----------


## huge

http://imgur.com/a/nhJJC

en 300 belts



Spoiler Alert! 


La réponse est NON  ::ninja::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> http://i.imgur.com/57sZJlT.jpg
> 
> en 300 belts
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> La réponse est NON


GG !

Mais il me semble que t'es en standard. Par contre ton roll est vraiment nul.  ::trollface::

----------


## huge

Oui en standard, pour avoir assez de belts  ::P: 

Et oui le roll est nul, on se console comme on peut hein  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Preview de l'artbook qui viendra l'an prochain



> Just to clarify, this book has a lot of concept art from Act Five, because both the book and Act Five (3.0.0) are coming out next year. We have some completely different but equally exciting stuff planned for 2.4.0 in September this year!

----------


## CaMarchePas

Article sur une amélioration de performance en "beta"-test avec la 2.3.3

+ teaser sur l'expansion avec l'écran de chargement de la vidéo où le sous-titre de PoE est "Atlas of Worlds".

Donc si j'ai bien compris avec la 2.3.3 on aura accès à une ligne de commande permettant d'activer ou désactiver le multithreading pour générer les actions de combat. J'ai pas bien compris si ça aidait surtout les configs limitée par le cpu ou par leur gpu... mais c'est toujours ça à tester pour gérer les problèmes de performance. 

Si ça fonctionne bien ça sera intégré avec la 2.4 (ie : actif pour tout le monde). 

Et l'étape suivante sera de rendre le jeu compatible directx11 et donc gain de performance aussi.

Pour les non anglophobes la partie à regarder sur la vidéo est le graphique en haut à gauche. Quand y'a qu'une ligne c'est les fps avec le mode actuel, quand y'en a plusieurs c'est en multithreading. La première barre indique les 60 fps, la seconde 30 fps et on réduit à chaque pallier. Donc moins la barre colorée est large plus on a de fps.

Avec le multythreading activé on voit bien qu'on perd beaucoup moins de fps.

Il est tard et suis fatigué donc je ne me souviens plus quelle partie de la barre désigne quoi, là ça affecte la première partie, la compatibilité directx11 permettrait d'appliquer le multythreading sur la partie jaune de la barre => donc encore moins de perte de fps.

----------


## Flibustier

C'est vraiment une petite optimisation. Il y a de gros pics (après 4:35) alors qu'on joue en solo. 

Mauvaise nouvelle également, Garena Russie abandonne le jeu et donc tous les russes reviennent sur les serveurs internationaux.

----------


## earnil

C'est le moment ou il switch en mode monothread pour montrer la différence. Le reste du temps, ça dépasse un peu la limite à 60 fps mais on dirait pas que ça descende à moins de 45.

----------


## Flibustier

Oui justement ça ne change quasiment rien. Et son affichage fait croire que la performance a été multipliée par 2 voir 3 alors que c'est un pouième glané dans des conditions très favorables (un petit pack de mob). Enfin... il faut bien qu'ils commencent par quelque chose...

----------


## Ravine

Ca n'a rien d'une petite optimisation. Le probleme c'est que que multithreader/paralleliser, ce n'est pas diviser automatiquement par N le temps qu'une frame prend pour etre rendue.

Pour faire une analogie (un parallele si vous preferez  :;):  ), imaginez qu'une frame a calculer, c'est faire un demenagement. Imaginez que chaque tiret denote une action dans le temps, et que ces actions se suivent. Quand une action est finie, une autre peut avoir lieu. Si des actions peuvent avoir lieu en meme temps, elles sont sur la meme ligne.

Alors, vous avez 24 cartons, 2 armoires, et un lit 2 places a mettre dans un camion, conduire a l'autre bout de la ville, sortir tout ca du camion pour le mettre dans le nouvel appartement.
Si vous etes tout seul (imaginez que vous pouvez trimballer un canape, 2 armoires et un lit a bout de bras, pour l'exercice; mais vous ne pouvez trimballer qu'un seul objet a la fois), vous allez faire grosso modo
- vous mettez les 24 cartons un par un dans mon camion
- vous mettez le lit dans le camion
- vous mettez l'armoire #1
- vous mettez l'armoire #2
- vous conduisez
- vous sortez l'armoire #2
- vous sortez l'armoire #1
- vous sortez le lit
- vous sortez les 24 cartons un par un.
Ca marche pas mal, y'a pas de marche sur les pieds, parce que vous etes seul a le faire. Par contre, dans le couloir, on n'a la place que pour trimballer un seul gros meuble a la fois (cette precision est importante)

Maintenant, imaginons que vous avez un pote (ca arrive). Il est ok pour vous aider le jour du demenagement. Les cartons sont plutot petits, vous allez donc pouvoir vous les partager, et bosser en parallele, sans vous marcher dessus. Fantastique. Mais les gros trucs, vous ne pouvez passer qu'un seul a la fois.
*- vous mettez 12 cartons dans le camion, votre pote en mets aussi 12 pendant ce temps.*
- votre pote met le lit dans le camion
- vous mettez l'armoire #1
- votre pote met l'armoire #2
- vous conduisez
- votre pote sort l'armoire #2
- vous sortez l'armoire #1
- vous sortez le lit (votre pote fume une clope)
*- votre pote sort 12 cartons, pendant que vous sortez les 12 autres.*

dans le deuxieme cas, ou avez vous gagne du temps? *Sur les cartons uniquement;*
- parce que l'encombrement des armoires et du lit empeche de faire autre chose pendant ce temps la
- parce que l'ordre des operations implique des contraintes supplementaires (ordonnancement des taches)
- parce que certaines actions ne sont pas parallelisable (multithreadables), le gain n'est pas une division franche. Mais un gain de 10-20% est deja une enorme victoire.

Dans mon exemple au dessus, admettons que l'action "bouger les cartons" vaut 15 minutes, et toutes les autres actions valent 10 minutes.
Si on multiplie le temps d'une action par le nombre d'occurence de cette action, on obtient
cartons : 15 * 2 = 30
armoire #1 : 10 * 2 = 20
armoire #2 : 10 * 2 = 20
lit : 10 * 2 = 20
conduire : 10
Total : 100.

Comme maintenant, avec votre pote, vous bossez en parallele, les cartons ne prennent plus que (15 * 2) / 2 = 15 minutes.
Fantastique! vous venez de gagner 15 minutes sur les 100 qu'auraient du prendre ce demenagement si vous etiez tout seul. Vous avez donc un gain de 15%. Mais le reste n'est pas facilement parallelisable (foutu couloir trop etroit pour laisser passer un lit ET une armoire en meme temps... pffff), donc vous ne pouvez pas completement reduire tout ca. Neanmoins, 15% de temps en moins, c'est pas mal. Bravo!

Tout l'interet c'est d'introduire ca petit a petit, et de paralleliser ce qui est parallelisable. A terme, il leur sera peut etre possible de paralleliser d'autres sous systemes, pour plus de gain.

----------


## Ravine

Et ces deux commentaires aussi
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...nts_in/d5qwkx6

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah et pour GArena Russia et PoE, c'est apparement parce que la branche russe de Garena ferme (Garena Russia ceases operation, dans le post concernant la migration des comptes)

----------


## earnil

> Oui justement ça ne change quasiment rien. Et son affichage fait croire que la performance a été multipliée par 2 voir 3 alors que c'est un pouième glané dans des conditions très favorables (un petit pack de mob). Enfin... il faut bien qu'ils commencent par quelque chose...


Si tu vois pas la différence entre ces deux screenshots, je sais pas quoi te dire.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Y'a une image un peu plus floue non?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ravine

l'image du haut a un frame time a environ 34-35 ms, celle du bas est en dessous de 15 ms. Dans le scenario presente, le monothreading prend plus du double du temps pour rendre la meme chose a l'ecran que le multithreading.

----------


## Flibustier

> Si tu vois pas la différence entre ces deux screenshots, je sais pas quoi te dire.


*dans des conditions très favorables*
quand tu auras -10fps et même des freezes de 2 secondes, on en reparlera... comme je l'ai dit, il faut bien commencer quelque part (au bout de 3 années... durant lesquelles ils ont transformé leur hack'n'slash en shoot'em up pyrotechnique)

----------


## earnil

Je n'ai jamais parlé des conditions de la vidéo, je conteste ton affirmation "alors que c'est un pouième glané" qui est manifestement fausse.

----------


## Ravine

> *dans des conditions très favorables*
> quand tu auras -10fps et même des freezes de 2 secondes, on en reparlera... comme je l'ai dit, il faut bien commencer quelque part (au bout de 3 années... durant lesquelles ils ont transformé leur hack'n'slash en shoot'em up pyrotechnique)

----------


## Ravine

Ca ne marche pas les gifs qui viennent d'imgur?

----------


## MrGr33N

> Ca ne marche pas les gifs qui viennent d'imgur?


Imgur a bloqué le hotlink sur cpc. Du coup, faut trouver un autre hébergeur.

----------


## Ravine

Quel tas de cons. "Alors on heberge des images, mais faut venir chez nous pour les voir"

----------


## cailloux

> Imgur a bloqué le hotlink sur cpc. Du coup, faut trouver un autre hébergeur.


ya un truc a paramétrer sur firefox pour empécher ça, mais je me rappelle plus quoi. Et ya un plug in aussi.

----------


## Flibustier

ça doit être l'url referer. Facilement desactivable dans les browsers non orientés pub/intrusion de la vie privée...

----------


## CaMarchePas

Pour ceux qu'ont pas vu : en dépensant des points dans le shop ce week end vous obtenez une darkbox gratuite. Combo : dans le shop, dernier onglet "classic" y'a le "weta pet" qui coûte que 5 coins et ça file une box (une fois durant l'event). Me restait 10 coins, j'ai pris une weta, et j'ai un chat noir en cadeau. o/

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Sympa la petite pochette surprise cadeau  ::lol:: 

J’ai généralement un mauvais RNG avec ce genre de carotte mais j’ai finalement eu deux petits paquets que j’ai utilisé (dark fireworks que j’ai collé dans le ho, et un dark chais plus quoi qui se colle sur le herald of … - ça tombe bien, je voulais virer l’effet de flammes sur mon perso). Deux en un pas cher.
Mais bon, comme je n’aime pas choper deux petites boîtes, j’ai repris une pochette surprise et c’était un chat en boîte  ::): 
Quoiqu’il en soit, ça fait toujours un peu de $$$ dans la poche de GGG qui le mérite bien.

Bon sinon, ça gigote du bulbe sur Reddit et autres concernant la prochaine extension « Atlas of Worlds » - le titre sent déjà bon et la nouvelle signature de Chris Wilson laisse penser que le système de maps pourrait prendre du grade.
Pourquoi pas des combinaisons à la « mots de runes » (version maps - peut-être avec un format plus élaboré que la classique zone de baston + boss final) ?

La signature:

(le fichier s’appelle « maps3.png », donc pas de mystères à ce niveau)

----------


## mauguen

Bonjour,
vous resterez pas un petit slot dans la guilde a tt hasard ?
en league prophetie
Pseudo: Mauguen

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Seul décide le grand chef CMP. Par contre tu vas te sentir un peu seul tout le monde a arrêté la league en cours.  ::P:

----------


## mauguen

arf effectivement s'il n'y a plus personne cela limite l'interet de la chose

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Seul décide le grand chef CMP. Par contre tu vas te sentir un peu seul tout le monde a arrêté la league en cours.


Bah non, tant que y'a de la place et que la personne se présente ici, vous pouvez inviter hein !

@Mauguen : y'a pas/plus grand monde sur la ligue en cours mais dans un mois on a la suivante qui, si les teasers qui vont arriver sont prometteurs, va ameuter du monde !

----------


## Omaley

Je suis en league Prophecy vers le niveau 85+ si y'a du monde pour faire des maps  :;): 

Et elle a quoi de spéciale la prochaine league ?

----------


## Jalkar

> Et elle a quoi de spéciale la prochaine league ?


On ne sait pas encore, normalement des changements sur le systeme des maps. peut être un nouvel acte

----------


## CaMarchePas

> On ne sait pas encore, normalement des changements sur le systeme des maps. peut être un nouvel acte


Non le nouvel acte c'est pour la 3.0 deuxième semestre l'an prochain.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Pas de nouvelles zones à l'act 4?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Pas de nouvelles zones à l'act 4?


Rien qui n'a été annoncé/confirmé ou alors j'ai loupé un truc.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Le patch avec la version beta du multythreading pour les graphismes est up, faut rajouter "--experimental-frame-optimizations" au chemin d'accès.

Chez moi c'est injouable avec juste cette commande, fps horribles et ping associé, mais si je remets le --noasync j'ai de bons fps assez constants et bon ping... avec toutes les options à fond et le son de nouveau là (ça fait 1 mois que je suis en --noasync --nosound, la faute au preload et à un problème avec la pluie, ils sont au courant mais ne savent pas quand ça sera réglé.......).

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Bon, pas de souci par ici. Mais à la base je suis en async avec un ping de 250 ms minimum… En tout cas, ça ne flingue rien avec un rapide test à Dried-Lake en sautillant partout en déglinguant tout. Je testerai sur une map plus pyrotechnique mais ça roule à 60 FPS vsync pour le moment (i5@4.3GHz / GTX970oc).

----------


## Dirian

C'est pas le miracle attendu, mais j'ai un agréable gain de perf  ::):

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Dans PoE, le plus marrant, c’est de créer un build. Pas de jouer avec.  ::XD::

----------


## cailloux

WTF...

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Dans PoE, le plus marrant, c’est de créer un build. Pas de jouer avec.


Ah ben là c'est déjà plus flagrant que la version précédente où il lançait quand même des sorts... 

^^

----------


## Jalkar

Nouveaux uniques : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1708836

Un anneau, limite BiS pour du MoM
Un anneau, limite BiS pour du CI/low life (enfin une alternative à Eye of Chayula)
Une épée à 2 main pour jouer "un peu mais pas trop" crit (je la trouve très intéressante)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Sympa les anneaux. Et l'épée est très très très sympa... elle cogne fort, elle aide à tenir (blind on crit), elle fait saigner (on crit) et le "+50% increased damage against bleeding enemy" c'est juste très violent si je me mélange pas sur les mécaniques de dégâts... (ie : sans autre modificateurs la cible prend 50% de dégâts cadeaux, et pas juste un 1.5 à mettre dans le calculs de nos dégâts)

La mécanique est intéressante, full crit c'est dangereux, no crit c'est gâché, entre deux c'est un équilibre à trouver. Le mod inné peu recherché à la base aide quand même car ici pas de Resolute technique si on veut crit...

Bref, je le sens bien pour cycloner à l'ancienne !



Bon sinon j'ai remonté une ranger pour tester mon reach of the council fraichement six linké  ::ninja:: 

Déjà pour le leveling, les arcs fateds c'est OP... et le death opus donne un avant gout bien sympa au reach avec ses +2 arrow. 

Puis arrive le reach of the council et ça fait drôle faut avouer de pas avoir de gmp à caser nul part !  ::P:  Split arrow qui balance les flèches par douzaine... TS qui shotgun sans malus du nombre de projectiles...  :Bave:  Là level 66 j'en suis à 33K dégâts par flèche (et donc jusqu'à 5 qui touchent la même cible...) full charges. Je pense pas me tromper en disant qu'avec les gemmes montées (lvl16 là et 0 Q) et 25 points de plus ça enterrer les dégâts de mes autres rangers à base d'harbinger pourtant pas dégueux ! 
Cet arc est juste méchant pour toutes les compétences qui profitent de gmp quoi (split, TS, barrage, lightning arrow... pas blast/shrapnel/rain of arrow quoi).
Les clones tirent eux aussi en gmp du coup et ça aide bien (enfin, ils nettoient l'écran quand je les balances sous un boss, le reste du temps pas besoin).

Et j'ai beau faire pleins de rangers, j'avais pas encore fait d'ascendance en ranger (ou juste débloqué sur un de mes rangers en standard) et du coup je suis allé prendre les nodes en pathfinder... c'est juste débile ! Chaque flask vire le saignement, me booste ma vitesse de déplacement et d'attaque et... elles sont quasiment inépuisables : recharges sur les crits, recharges toutes les 3 secondes, double recharge sur les ennemis affectés par un statut élémentaire (et y'a pas beaucoup d'ennemi qui meurt sans statut)... bref, ça motive à spammer les popos !  ::P: 
Juste eu la flemme de tester la diamond flask si elle profite bien mais normalement oui !

----------


## CaMarchePas

Pour le multythreading : le staff ggg a l'air au taquet, une dizaine de réponses depuis avant hier (avec des décalages de part boulot/dodo/décallage horaire, mais même en journée en fait) et là ils m'ont demandé de reboot le client car y'a eu encore eu des modifs (mais pas vu de patch, infos server side ? ) et ça a l'air de bien tourner avec juste le multithreading, pas de nosound ou noasync, avec toutes les options à fond !

----------


## Omaley

Je suis parti sur le meme build (enfin je suis un build tout fait par un streamer) et il me tarde de jouer avec RotC !
Tient, le dps affiché pour le skill tornado shot, correspond a 1 fleche ou toutes celles qui sont balancées ?

La je suis en end game, je fais des maps pour xp et farm des items mais c'est pas la joie, je me demandais s'il y avait un DPS conseillé pour tenter le vaal ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

C'est assez proche de ce que je joue, sauf que je suis ranger/pathfinder et pas shadow/Assassin et les skills secondaires ne sont pas les mêmes. 

Le dps de tornado est celui de la flèche tirée avant l'explosion, donc tu multiplies par le nombre de flèche tirées simultanément pour avoir le max (et même +1 si la flèche de base touche la cible avant d'exploser en plusieurs flèches). Les flèches de base ne shotgun pas, mais les projectiles créés par l'explosion peuvent endommager la même cible s'ils viennent d'une explosion différente => 5 explosions => jusqu'à 5 flèches peuvent endommager la même cible. 

Si t'as un problème pour maper en tornado shot, y'a un soucis quelque part. Tu peux être fragile le temps d'avoir le stuff/passifs, mais certainement pas avoir du mal à tuer vite et bien et donc à bien farmer. 

"le vaal" tu parles d'Atziri ou autre chose ? Si tu galères en map, va pas la voir. >.>

----------


## Omaley

J'ai pas de problème pour faire des maps, enfin jusqu'au tiers 11 pour l'instant, c'est juste que c'est hyper redondant et pas fun. Seul le lab change apporte de la diversité mais il faut visiter une tonne de maps pour avoir les trials qui debloque l'uber lab.

Oui je parlais d'Atziri, avec 12k de dps avec tornado c'est jouable ?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ah mais t'aimes pas mapper en fait. Tu peux arrêter alors.  ::trollface::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Elle est bien sympa cette épée 2H orientée crit, mais pas trop. Ça manquait à la panoplie. Ce n’est en plus pas un choix extrême car les épées ont plus d’accuracy dispo dans les nodes que les haches à deux mains (en ce moment, je fais mumuse avec mon 2H axe crit bien marrant).
La mécanique du leech hors crit rend les options plus équilibrées.

Pour les maps, c’est mieux en multi aussi (avec une équipe sympa). Je tourne occasionnellement en map solo en ce moment et j’adore vraiment gonfler certaines maps (et pas d’autres… hein, Malformation Twinned de m… ?  :^_^: ). Il y a certains mods qui remuent parfois bien, comme les bidules From Beyond qui font souvent passer le boss pour une lopette. Idem avec les petits packs gonflés aux mods Nemesis/Bloodlines.

Le mapping peut devenir répétitif mais je trouve vraiment qu’en se bricolant des mods spécifiques (ou en évitant certains) on peut se monter des bastons très intéressantes et du challenge sur (dé)mesure  ::): 

J’en profite pour me lancer des vieilles maps qui trainaient et que personne ne voulait faire (avec les vieilles icones grises) à l’époque post-bêta.

Après il faut évidemment aimer le concept mais le mapping c’est du pur gameplay quand même. Il faut éviter de tomber dans la routine de loot industriel.

----------


## CaMarchePas

A note pour les nouveaux : le jeu est fait de façon à ce que le loot soit vraiment rng, si tu veux accumuler des richesses, faut faire des recettes pour les orbes de chaos et/ou du trade. Le reste faut prier RNGesus !  ::P:

----------


## Zephy

> A note pour les nouveaux : le jeu est fait de façon à ce que le loot soit vraiment rng, si tu veux accumuler des richesses, faut faire des recettes pour les orbes de chaos et/ou du trade. Le reste faut prier RNGesus !


Faire que des 6L c'est rentable   ::P:

----------


## Enyss

Le plus rentable, ça reste de loot des mirrors  ::ninja::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Un petit teasing des nouvelles options de crafting devant être accessible avec le futur contenu (2.4.0).

Les mods ne sont pas marqués de façon très spécifiques et sont assez particuliers.
_8% to dodge spell damage, 5% reduced mana reserved, 10% chance to gain a power, frenzy or endurance charge on kill, et le +126 to max life_ qui laisserait supposer ça pourrait être une amélioration du pool de mods déjà présents ?
Mods spécifiques aux types d’objets peut-être ?

En tout cas, ce sont les _currencies_ qui vont être contentes de se faire exterminer.
Surtout les piles de ces machins :

 :tired: 


 :^_^:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

À tout hasard, comme mon temps de jeu me limite à la ligue-poubelle Standard, si des canards ne touchent pas à cet endroit délaissé, je veux bien reclycler des currencies et uniques marrants (je collec').

Mine de rien, si le contenu de Prophecy ne débarque pas, ça fera une bonne brouette de contenu qui aura été l’exclusivité des ligues temporaires (Cadibro, Talismans, etc. - jamais vus en Standard… Bon ok, Warbands était nul, à priori…).

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ok, je suis en retard pour la teuf. Mais *je découvre Sunder* + dmg supports + multistrike et ça se spam comme une grosse feignasse  ::): 

J’utilisais Infernal Blow/Melee Splash/Multistrike q20/lvl20 partout et ça explosait déjà joyeusement les packs mais demandait un peu de timing et du placement à coup de Leap Slam/Fortify.
Là c’est *blam* *blam* *blam* et SPLORCH partout, même offscreen sans prendre la peine de viser, ou si peu…  :^_^: 
Pour un build mêlée, le _semi-range_ de Sunder rend d’autres skills un peu obsolètes (même si ça fait un peu moins de dommages qu’IB, la portée et le spam décérébré compensent largement, ama).

J’ai même le temps de regarder le loot avant de le prendre…

----------


## Jalkar

> Ok, je suis en retard pour la teuf. Mais *je découvre Sunder* + dmg supports + multistrike et ça se spam comme une grosse feignasse 
> 
> J’utilisais Infernal Blow/Melee Splash/Multistrike q20/lvl20 partout et ça explosait déjà joyeusement les packs mais demandait un peu de timing et du placement à coup de Leap Slam/Fortify.
> Là c’est *blam* *blam* *blam* et SPLORCH partout, même offscreen sans prendre la peine de viser, ou si peu… 
> Pour un build mêlée, le _semi-range_ de Sunder rend d’autres skills un peu obsolètes (même si ça fait un peu moins de dommages qu’IB, la portée et le spam décérébré compense largement, ama).
> 
> J’ai même le temps de regarder le loot avant de le prendre…


et earthquake est pire encore ^^ (suffit juste de remplacé Multistrike par Less duration  ::P: )

----------


## Orhin

> et earthquake est pire encore ^^ (suffit juste de remplacé Multistrike par Less duration )


Perso sur mon dernier gros bourrin j'utilisais les deux, Sunder pour les packs et Earthquake pour le mono cible.

----------


## earnil

Le problème de Sunder c'est que c'est efficace que sur les packs, alors que earthquake ça fait le café dans toutes les situations.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Il faudrait que je teste Earthquake. Je suis encore au vieux (et délaissé) Heavy Strike pour le mono-cible…

Et un bisou de Vinia au passage, parce que les textes et voix sont quand même toujours aussi fantastiques pour ce petit indé musclé qu’est PoE.


(bel endroit pour papoter entre gens distingués)

(imgur because tof.cpc compresse au tractopelle)
(c’est crado le jpeg quand même, vivement l’an 3000 qu’on ait de vrais débits…)

----------


## Orhin

> Le problème de Sunder c'est que c'est efficace que sur les packs, alors que earthquake ça fait le café dans toutes les situations.


Sunder est quand même beaucoup plus efficace que Earthquake pour les packs, de plus, la portée et le fait de ne pas devoir attendre le contre coup pour tuer les mobs aident pas mal niveau survivabilité.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Sunder est quand même beaucoup plus efficace que Earthquake pour les packs, de plus, la portée et le fait de ne pas devoir attendre le contre coup pour tuer les mobs aident pas mal niveau survivabilité.


Oui sauf qu'à un moment donné EQ one shot tout alors que Sunder ça dépend du nombre de mobs... Avoir les deux est au final inutile, sunder+autre chose oui, sunder + EQ ben... tu finis par ne jouer que EQ !




> Il faudrait que je teste Earthquake. Je suis encore au vieux (et délaissé) Heavy Strike pour le mono-cible…
> 
> Et un bisou de Vinia au passage, parce que les textes et voix sont quand même toujours aussi fantastiques pour ce petit indé musclé qu’est PoE.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/UOK9Hru.jpg
> (bel endroit pour papoter entre gens distingués)
> 
> (imgur because tof.cpc compresse au tractopelle)
> (c’est crado le jpeg quand même, vivement l’an 3000 qu’on ait de vrais débits…)
> ...


Après EQ tu testeras aussi le Void Heart (anneau de prophecy) pour voir que tout ce que tu ne tues pas meurt quand même.
Puis après tu testeras en plus le totem warchief et enfin tu te rendra compte que le totem peut tout faire solo ! 

Du coup tu commences sunder/EQ, puis tu ne gardes que EQ et pour les moments dangereux / very big boss tu balances ton/tes totems ! :P (cf quelques pages avant avec la vidéo de buddha).

ps : imgur c'est de la merde depuis que ça interdit les liens via d'autres sites, et non je ne modifierais pas mes referers / ajout de mod pour afficher ce site qui est maintenant de la merde.

----------


## Orhin

> Oui sauf qu'à un moment donné EQ one shot tout alors que Sunder ça dépend du nombre de mobs... Avoir les deux est au final inutile, sunder+autre chose oui, sunder + EQ ben... tu finis par ne jouer que EQ !


Dans les maps avec beaucoup de gros packs serrés et/ou des couloirs, Sunder permet de clean en dehors de l'écran, ce que ne permet pas EQ.
De plus, pour OS il faut attendre l'explosion d'EQ (et ses 60% de _more dmg_) là où Sunder sera instantané.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Dans les maps avec beaucoup de gros packs serrés et/ou des couloirs, Sunder permet de clean en dehors de l'écran, ce que ne permet pas EQ.
> De plus, pour OS il faut attendre l'explosion d'EQ (et ses 60% de _more dmg_) là où Sunder sera instantané.


A quel niveau de map ?  ::P:  Par ce que chez moi l'explosion elle sert juste à buter un mob qui n'était pas là avant !  ::ninja::  (cadavres de gros blobs, missiles des mineurs géants, fracture...)

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Avec Less Duration EQ c'est quand même très rapide, et le coup initial d'EQ peut déja faire super mal.

----------


## Orhin

> A quel niveau de map ?  Par ce que chez moi l'explosion elle sert juste à buter un mob qui n'était pas là avant !  (cadavres de gros blobs, missiles des mineurs géants, fracture...)


Bon j'avoue, c'est assez rare de ne pas OS avec EQ.  ::P: 
Sauf si c'est du rare ou plus mais dans ce cas là EQ sera quand même plus utile que Sunder de part son meilleur DPS.

Par contre l'argument de la portée tient toujours, j'avais Sunder avec un Mahori Erqi, ce qui fournissait assez de portée pour clean les 3/4 de l'écran en 1 coup.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Bon j'avoue, c'est assez rare de ne pas OS avec EQ. 
> Sauf si c'est du rare ou plus mais dans ce cas là EQ sera quand même plus utile que Sunder de part son meilleur DPS.
> 
> Par contre l'argument de la portée tient toujours, j'avais Sunder avec un Mahori Erqi, ce qui fournissait assez de portée pour clean les 3/4 de l'écran en 1 coup.


Ben oui mais avec des boosts aoe t'as d'un côté sunder avec 2 mètres e plus, de l'autre EQ avec 2 mètres de moins mais 360° + contrecoup.

Par ce que "tout l'écran" c'est la définition d'EQ ça, sunder c'est tout dans l'axe.

----------


## Orhin

> Ben oui mais avec des boosts aoe t'as d'un côté sunder avec 2 mètres e plus, de l'autre EQ avec 2 mètres de moins mais 360° + contrecoup.


Sauf que EQ ne se propage de mob en mob.
Le boost d'aoe n'est pas très utile sur la portée initiale de Sunder mais sur les vagues créées par les mob qui vont permettre de propager l'effet tant qu'il y a des mobs à portée.
Avec les boost d'AOE, EQ dépasse à peine la moitié de l'écran, là où Sunder ira beaucoup plus loin.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Sauf que EQ ne se propage de mob en mob.
> Le boost d'aoe n'est pas très utile sur la portée initiale de Sunder mais sur les vagues créées par les mob qui vont permettre de propager l'effet tant qu'il y a des mobs à portée.
> Avec les boost d'AOE, EQ dépasse à peine la moitié de l'écran, là où Sunder ira beaucoup plus loin.


Nope.

Seule la vague principale se propage, pas les explosions suivantes. L'augmentation de portée augmente leur effet ça on est d'accord, mais ça reste autour de la vague principale la propagation. 

J'en ai fait 3 de sunder hein, elle est géniale cette skill, mais EQ l'enterre au final... (et toutes les autres compétences CàC au final)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Article tout discret sur le meeting à San Francisco... avec des news croustillantes :



> A few tidbits mentioned at the meetup include:
> Prophecy will be rolled in the core game in 2.4.0. Details of how will be posted in the news later this week.
> Largest-size hideouts will be able to hold all of your masters at once.
> The new challenge league will "make rares great again".


Donc Prophecy directement intégré à la fin de la league ?!? J'aime ! A voir comment et quoi (toutes les prophéties ? retrait des prophéties donnant des items uniques spécifiques ? même loot de pièces ? 

Les plus grand hideout pour avoir tous les masters en même temps ? (ça promet les daily rotation XD)

La troisième ligne est peut être la moins croustillante vu qu'elle suit la news sur le nouveau type de craft, et ne serait intéressante réellement que si c'est un système intégré au jeu de base et pas qu'une exclusivité de league. J'avais aimé talisman pour ce système particulier offrant des items aux mods exclusifs, j'aime Prophecy entre autre pour les items fated qui permettent d'améliorer les uniques "de merde" pour les rendre bien plus intéressant et pas que en leveling... mais tant qu'on n'a pas récupéré Rigwald, ben les talismans c'est obsolète jamais réutilisé en league temporaire.

Les masters tous disponibles, ça permettrait déjà de tous les monter "rapidement" au niveau 6 (pallier important) et pas juste une fois que les premiers sont lvl7 et en virer un pour zana... et accessoirement de tous les monter tout court "rapidement" si on est motivé : les rotations pour les masters les moins populaires sont un calvaires après quelques semaines, si on peut TOUS les avoir et sans restriction niveau quête quotidienne, ben ça pourrait être pas mal et beaucoup les donneraient pour faire monter les autres.

Prophétie je m'attendais bien à la voir intégrer au jeu : récompense à tout niveau, aide selon les rolls, danger qu'on peut éviter (seal / reset zone), trade, lore, fated... mais même s'ils ont dit plusieurs fois que le fonctionnement des prophétie leur permettait de les modifiers/ajouter très facilement et de faire des évènements (on pourrait imaginer par exemple la semaine de la chance avec kuduku/kadaka qui pop à chaque fois qu'il y a une place  ::P:  ), je ne pensais pas le voir directement dans la ligue suivante !

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Excellent pour le contenu Prophecy ! Ça fera à manger en _Standard_.

Par contre, il semble bien que les nouveaux mods soient réservés aux nouvelles ligues temporaires. À chaque annonce, la formulation choisie est sans ambiguïté. Bon, les ligues temp, sont aussi « l’atelier gameplay », il faudra voir ce que ça donne (tout ce _power creep_ ^^).

Mon expérience avec Sunder se fait toujours au rythme d’une double-pédale de métal très méchant : j’ai dû aller voir sur le wiki quel était le boss d’une map car je l’ai dessoudé sans m’en rendre compte… (je pensais bien être tombé sur un rare un peu résistant, dans la masse, à un moment)  ::wub::

----------


## Ravine

@Styx > c'etait quoi ton build Bitterdream dans Prophecy?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> @Styx > c'etait quoi ton build Bitterdream dans Prophecy?


Voici mon perso : https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...acters/Lynmelh

Et voici le build à partir duquel je me suis inspiré (Bitterdream - Ice Nova) mais auquel j'ai changé un certain nombre de chose dont la partie ES que j'ai tourné en full-life : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1634262

C'est un build assez libre au niveau matos... le seul unique obligatoire c'est Bitterdream ; tout le reste peut-être changé à volonté.

Si tu as besoin d'autres infos, n'hésite pas ! (d'ailleurs, je pense à toi en ce moment vu que je joue un build "Thorn" sur Grim Dawn  :;):  )

----------


## Zephy

Nan mais tu cheat sur Grim Dawn , tu restes en vie alors que je me fais démolir sur le Crucible , MOSSIEUR reste en plein milieu et attend qu'on lui tape dessus   ::P:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Nan mais tu cheat sur Grim Dawn , tu restes en vie alors que je me fais démolir sur le Crucible , MOSSIEUR reste en plein milieu et attend qu'on lui tape dessus


C'est parceque tu as l'air si "tasty" aux yeux des mobs... au moins quand tu meurs, je suis là pour faire la "sauvegarde" !  ::ninja::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Qarl (GGG) fait un topo sur l’intégration de Prophecy dans le contenu régulier.

Au passage, _Reach of the Council_ pourra passer au rang de legacy OP et pondre des ex en Standard ^^.
Il devrait y avoir plus de prophéties, moins de drop de silver coins, Navali pourra rejoindre le ho et apparaitra plus tard dans l’acte 1.

Styx qui a la classe et déboite avec Bitterdream :

 :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Mais genre tu me grilles sur la news à cette heure ci !

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ah bah j’étais aux news du matin avant de bosser moi ^^ Je suis bien content de voir du contenu ajouté à la ligue poubelle  :;):  Il est encore plus tard à kiwi-land !

Du coup, je n’avais pas vu le nerf du Voltaxic qui n’a pas de version legacy. Peut-être la même refonte pour RotC ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Du coup, je n’avais pas vu le nerf du Voltaxic qui n’a pas de version legacy. Peut-être la même refonte pour RotC ?


Pas forcément, faut attendre la confirmation du changement. Ils peuvent le nerf et affecter tous les items ou en fait une version Legacy Prophecy only et une version pour le core game. Ils ne le laisseront pas tel quel pour le core c'est évident, il enterre tous les arcs disponibles pour 99.5% des joueurs... mais laisser une version legacy pour cet arc n'affecterait que les arcs arrivés en ligue standard où il existe de meilleurs arcs.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Le staff ggg est en train de finir son tour de presse, encore quelques jours avant la fin de "l'embargo", je pense que ça veut dire que la semaine prochaine on va commencer à avoir pas mal d'infos (ou comme la dernière fois : commencer avec la grosse annonce vendredi soir et continuer avec les news de site dans la semaine).

Une photo où il faudra regarder les infos sur les écrans je suppose :


Perso sur le portable de gauche j'y vois une carte en 3D iso avec des points de passage. En combinant avec le nom de l’extension, le fait que ça affecte le endgame mais que ça n'est pas l'acte 5, je lance ma boule magique et prédit une carte affichant les cartes du jeu (comme les actes quoi) et on verra bien !

edit : ou pas du tout mais j'ai une vue de merde, dans les commentaires un gars a pris le lien de l'image en mettant "uncensored" au lieu de "censored" et ça donne ça :


reedit : et ça parle de de vendredi/samedi de cette semaine pour le début des annonces.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

OMG une cascade avec des troncs, la hype est à son maximum !

----------


## Ravine

"Path of Exile : Cascade of the Troncs"

Vous l'avez lu ici en premier

----------


## Cooking Momo

Avec les nouveaux uniques "Tronc" (une arme à deux mains qui te glisse des mains tous les trois coups parce qu'il y a encore plein de mousse dessus) et "Cascade", (une potion avec un débit tellement fort que tu t'en fous partout quand tu la bois).

----------


## Exureris

"Kaom Tronc" et "Piety Cascade"

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Avec les nouveaux uniques "Tronc" (une arme à deux mains qui te glisse des mains tous les trois coups parce qu'il y a encore plein de mousse dessus) et "Cascade", (une potion avec un débit tellement fort que tu t'en fous partout quand tu la bois).


En y repensant sérieusement, ça doit être le seul h&s où on n'a pas les classics "clubs" et "oak shield" en arme qui ne sont que des morceaux d'arbres pas travaillés ou avec un clou !

----------


## Ravine

> En y repensant sérieusement, ça doit être le seul h&s où on n'a pas les classics "clubs" et "oak shield" en arme qui ne sont que des morceaux d'arbres pas travaillés ou avec un clou !


http://www.wordreference.com/enfr/driftwood

Driftwood Club


Driftwood Maul


Plank Kite Shield


Splintered Tower Shield
Twig Spirit Shield >> Twig c'est http://www.wordreference.com/enfr/twig

----------


## CaMarchePas

Non mais là ce sont des branchages et des planches.

Moi je veux un bon gros morceau de tronc d'arbre !

(et soyons sérieux, les spirits shield c'est du même niveau que les squelettes d’écureuils ! )

----------


## Bourrinopathe

En notant que la thématique driftwood/plank/twig colle à l’exilé(e) fraichement échoué(e) qui récupère la première arme de fortune à sa portée  ::): 

Nouveaux packs demain. Achetez des packs!

Après, on peut même se paumer dans ses mtx :


Allez, c’était pas mieux avant:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Il faut cacher ça à Styx.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Il faut cacher ça à Styx.


Me semble qu'il l'a déjà le mtx portail beyond !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Qu'est ce qu'il n'a pas de tout façon.  ::P:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Qu'est ce qu'il n'a pas de tout façon.


Oh ben... pas mal de chose quand même mais c'est vrai que je commence à en avoir un jolie stock !  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah alors les mecs ça roupille? Full trailer-la-totale pour Atlas of World, ça a l'air assez stylé pour me faire revenir, j'avais joué 2 jours à Prophecy mais j'étais mort d'ennui.

Gardez une place au chaud le 2 Septembre, ça va farmer autant que possible§

http://www.pathofexile.com/atlasofworlds

----------


## Exureris

Putain je suis vert pile quand je commence mon nouveau job. Je vais pas pouvoir poser de congés  ::|:

----------


## Kamikaze

Haha ça risque d'être pareil pour moi mais y'a les week-end!

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Et ben, zont pas chômé sur celle ci. Y'en a pas ptet même trop d'un coup.  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ah ben sacré patch/expansion du coup, et la ligue pourrait s'avérer sympa pour faire joujou en craft (à voir les améliorations les plus rares !)

Bon du coup faudra que je fasse un résumé pour la première page, et éclaircir certains points car certains magazine me semblent complètement à la ramasse là où d'autres ont beaucoup plus d'infos (ou simplement l'article est rédigé par quelqu'un qui a joué au jeu...). Genre y'en a un ou deux qui parlent des maps commençant dès le niveau 28... ce qui ne me semble pas faux mais complètement débile dans le sujet : on peut mapper dès l'arrivée en merciless et donc dès le niveau requis passé, mais les maps vont pas commencé plus tôt que niveau 68 non ? (niveau de la zone).

Donc petite ébauche, dites moi si y'a des erreurs/infos manquantes (j'ai pas tout lu, après quelques articles carrément en diagonale, et pas tout regardé, et pas lu reddit encore) :

[lien vers le trailer Atlas]
*Atlas of worlds :* rewamp endgame map
-les cartes restent des items à drop
-l'Atlas est comme l'arbre de compétence mais pour les cartes : elles s'enchainent selon un chemin défini mais avec de nombreux embranchements et sont regroupées par thèmes. A l'instar des jewels on peut y intégrer des objets affectant une portion de l'Atlas.
-on commence par une des 4 cartes à trouver dans le jeu traditionnel (comme actuellement on ne peut loot que du T1 en dehors des maps)
-on termine par 4 big boss (Minotaure, Hydra, Chimère, Phoenix) qui donnent un fragment pour aller affronter le bigboss en tiers 16
-sur chaque carte on peut looter les cartes adjacentes de l'Atlas (par exemple : désert => oasis)
-chaque "thème" permet de looter des bases d'items spécifiques (exemple : les zones du cimetière permettent d'obtenir les casques dont la base offre +30-40% dégâts aux minions)
-premier item de l'atlas : le compas qui affecte une zone de l'atlas pour 5 utilisations (ie : 5 maps) apportant un bonus/malus (risque/reward) et cumulable (4 mods en plus des 6 max - ou 8 avec corruption)
-second item : Shaper's Orb. Une currency qui permet de monter le tiers d'une carte de 5 niveaux. (pas compris si ça affecte que la map en tant qu'item ou la map sur l'atlas donc toutes les maps de ce type ?)
-chaque map débloquée/vidée rapporte 1% d'item rarity pour toutes les maps (donc +100% si on a tout débloqué/vidé)

*Challenge League : Essence* 
Aléatoirement (moyenne de 1 groupe par zone) on pourra rencontré des groupes de monstres figés dans une essence magique. Libérer ces monstres permet de récupérer l'essence qui les a figés. 

Ces essences peuvent servir à crafter des mods spécifiques dépendant du type d'item et du niveau de l'essence (bonus indiqués sur l'essence pour chaque slot). 
 Les essences peuvent aussi être combinées 3 par 3 pour monter en niveau de puissance (3 niveaux).

Certaines essences sont corrompues et permettent de modifier le groupe emprisonné l'affectant de diverses manières (buffs, loots) et permettant d'obtenir deux essences ou au contraire de tout perdre.

*Mise à jour 2.4*
-multythreading pour améliorer les performances avec les processeurs multycoeurs
-intégration de Prophecy : Nalia disponible après une quête ET dans l'hideout, baisse du taux de loot des silvers coins, corrections à venir sur certains uniques spécifiques aux Prophécies
-hideout permettant d'inviter TOUS les masters en même temps
-zana disponible dès la première map
-30 nouvelles maps
-19 nouveaux boss uniques

*Nouveaux Supporters Packs*
Basé sur les 4 nouveaux boss d'atlas : Minotaure, Hydre, Phoenix, Chimère. Chacun avec son set d'armure spécifique, son effet d'arme et son portrait. T-shirt Atlas et carte de l'atlas en tissus pour les plus gros packs. 

What else ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Spoiler : fight contre le minotaure (lien du site officiel) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZ1RxGBZmQ0

Infos et réponses à certaines de mes questions sur l'autre vidéo : 


-aperçu des maps Oasis (désert+zones luxuriantes), Vaal City (in et outdoor en même temps et nouveau fight contre Lady Stormflay de la map Precinct) et Estuary (a song of fire and ice  ::P:  map double élément et boss double élément)
-à partir de 7:45 : la shaper's orb s'applique sur l'emplacement de la carte sur l'Atlas, donc ça augmenterait de 5 niveaux le tiers de la map définitivement et affecterait ses loots.
-à partir de 9:20 : le compas s'applique lui aussi sur l'emplacement d'une carte sur l'Atlas et de la même façon qu'un jewel il possède une portée et affecte les autres maps dans son cercle. Les maps affectées indiquent leurs bonus et on peut donc cumuler les bonus sur une même map en applicant un compas sur toutes les maps alentours.
-le compas applique un effet aléatoire et marche pour 5 utilisations (exemples de la vidéo : la map possède une propriété aléatoire supplémentaire ou la map va dropper un unique supplémentaire
=> a 9:30 on retombe sur la vidéo du minotaure
-à partir de 12 minutes : les essences. Les mobs rares affectés ont une propriété en bleu (le nom de l'essence). 
-à 13 minutes on peut voir une des essences spécifique qu'on ne peut obtenir que en utilisant une essence corrompue sur un groupe piégé
-les essences s'échangent 3 par 3 (identiques) au marchand pour une plus grosse => 7 tiers (et pas 3) mais peuvent se looter directement plus haut niveau

Je regarderais les autres vidéos plus tard, je rentre du boulot là ça va m'empêcher de dormir >.>

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Préview par rpggamers : https://www.rpgamer.com/games/poexil...atlasprev.html

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Yeah ! Que du bon !  :Bave:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ça sent la bonne refonte du système endgame tout ça. Plus structuré, thématique, mieux intégré et ça va _riper_ sévère sur le barbu cthulhien…
En plus les packs sont sympas  ::): 

Merci pour la brouette d’infos !

----------


## Flibustier

Ca a l'air d'aller dans la bonne direction. Et le coup des essences va être la fête du loot si cela transforme tous les normaux en rares.

Par contre se taper tout l'atlas pour farmer de l'xp sur les maps de tiers supérieur... hmmm je ne sais pas si on le +5 tiers est gardable en dehors du système mais on sera sans doute obliger de looter en groupe alors. ?? ou d'acheter des maps packs selon le chemin sur l'atlas?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Y'avait pas des packs supporters à 20 boulès sur les autres extensions ? Parce que j'en ai eu pris quelques uns au plus bas tier, et j'ai pas souvenir d'avoir douillé 50 brouzoufs  ::huh::

----------


## Ravine

> Déjà posté 5 posts au-dessus


(oui du coup j'ai vire mon message apres m'en etre rendu compte, mais il poste pas ses sources directement aussi)

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Pas depuis Perandus il me semble.


Ah bah voilà, c'est le dernier que j'ai pris. Pas joué sur Prophétie  ::ninja::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ah bah voilà, c'est le dernier que j'ai pris. Pas joué sur Prophétie


http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Supporter_pack

Pas moins cher en rapport au contenu du pack. Par contre t'as des réductions si t'as acheté des points entre deux (genre pour le pack Awakening les points achetés à partir du 12 et jusqu'au prochain pack sont pris en compte, pour les précédents y'avait des dates d'annoncées)

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Supporter_pack
> 
> Pas moins cher en rapport au contenu du pack. Par contre t'as des réductions si t'as acheté des points entre deux (genre pour le pack Awakening les points achetés à partir du 12 et jusqu'au prochain pack sont pris en compte, pour les précédents y'avait des dates d'annoncées)


Bah j'avais dû prendre celui à 50 boulès sur Perandus. 

Après c'est pas tant le rapport prix/contenu qui me fait prendre les packs, c'est plus pour soutenir l'effort et les devs. Je prends du coup celui qui va bien en fonction de mes dépenses du moment. Là après steam sales + gamesplanet sales si je met encore un coup de canif dans le budget jeu cet été ma femme va finir par me faire fabriquer des grôles au black dans la cave pour payer mes hobbies  ::ninja:: 

Bon sinon c'est cool cette histoire de maps, j'espère que ça va un peu inverser la tendance trading/loot sur cet aspect du jeu.

----------


## Leybi

Ça a l'air super chouette cette mini-extension. J'ai pas fait prophecies car j'avais un peu trop joué à perandus, mais là je suis chaud de revenir !

----------


## Ravine

Une autre interview, avec plus de details derriere les mecaniques de l'Atlas
http://2p.com/44350622_1/Path-of-Exi...Masterseek.htm

(avant CMP ce coup ci)

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ce nouveau end game c'est quand même un sacré pas en avant, toutes ces nouvelles mécaniques à découvrir... Je suis complètement hypé.  ::wub::

----------


## cailloux

Ça va peut être me pousser à amener un de mes persos au delà du niveau 70... Je suis jamais allé jusqu'aux maps.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

slrrllrrlrp

----------


## Ananas

Bowdel, que je suis hypé !

Je me suis remis à PoE avec Prophecy après plus de 2 ans de pause, je regrette pas d'y être revenu !

Un truc que je comprends pas bien par contre, une fois qu'on débloque les maps/noeuds sur l'atlas, on doit quand même utiliser un item spécifique pour en lancer une instance ou c'est openbar ?

----------


## Ravine

Tu devras toujours utiliser des maps dans un map device. L'Atlas est la pour donner une possibilite de "meta craft" (les zones d'influences par type de map), et te donne une vague direction de ce que tu vas pouvoir looter en faisant ces maps. (plus les petits bonus du style 1% maps chance, les items basess specifiques a la zone)

----------


## Ravine

Bon la league c'est dans 18 jours. Vous partez sur quel build pour commencer?

----------


## Mikh4il

Si les nouveaux skills ne me bottent pas, un truc solide du genre ED (Trickster) ou EQ (Jugg).

Ou alors faire un mine BF comme c'est fort et j'en ai jamais fait, mais c'est ptet pas idéal en 1st build.

----------


## Jalkar

Pour le moment mes idées sont :
- un truc basé sur un des futurs skills, on verra bien
- Trapper Mirror Arrow
- Crit Vortex
- PowerSiphon / Kinetric Blast

----------


## Zerger

> Bon la league c'est dans 18 jours. Vous partez sur quel build pour commencer?


Je referais surement un assassin Cast on Crist avec tous les sorts de foudre qui vont bien. Faut que je me magne sur Grim Dawn si je veux etre pret à temps  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Les build bladefall trap/mine/totem ont le vent en poupe (et non pas en poop), du coup c'est vrai que ca serait interessant pour un debut de league. Tous en shadow bladefall.

(sinon je viens d'avoir un _brain fart_ qu'il va falloir que je developpe sur le papier, histoire de voir comment en faire un build completement nul. Je vous en reparle bientot.)

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Les build bladefall trap/mine/totem ont le vent en poupe (et non pas en poop), du coup c'est vrai que ca serait interessant pour un debut de league. Tous en shadow bladefall.
> 
> (sinon je viens d'avoir un _brain fart_ qu'il va falloir que je developpe sur le papier, histoire de voir comment en faire un build completement nul. Je vous en reparle bientot.)


Pillar bladefall?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Pillar bladefall?


Triple cheesy pillar ancestral warchief !  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Nan ca a deja ete fait par plein d'autres gens.

Je vais faire un Chieftain Dual Wield Firecyclone Ignite avec la nouvelle epee Razor of the Seventh Sun (tant que Mathil ne fait pas de build avec je suis peinard, elle ne devrait pas couter un bras).

Razor of the Seventh Sun, Pyre, Gang's Momentum. Si l'epee est trop chere, je peux coller Dyadus en main Hand pour plus de fun d'ignite. Plein de nodes de Chieftain pour faire du feu, gagner de la vie avec du feu, leecher du feu, faire de la penetration de feu, ecouter nekfeu, gagner des endurances charges avec du feu. Acheter des stacks de Rashkaldor's Patience et les corrompre. Jeter les autre au feu. Acheter le CD de Johnny Allumer le feu.

(ou je pourrais aller copier un build Oro, mais y'a pas de merite)

----------


## Jalkar

> Nan ca a deja ete fait par plein d'autres gens.
> 
> Je vais faire un Chieftain Dual Wield Firecyclone Ignite avec la nouvelle epee Razor of the Seventh Sun (tant que Mathil ne fait pas de build avec je suis peinard, elle ne devrait pas couter un bras).
> 
> Razor of the Seventh Sun, Pyre, Gang's Momentum. Si l'epee est trop chere, je peux coller Dyadus en main Hand pour plus de fun d'ignite. Plein de nodes de Chieftain pour faire du feu, gagner de la vie avec du feu, leecher du feu, faire de la penetration de feu, ecouter nekfeu, gagner des endurances charges avec du feu. Acheter des stacks de Rashkaldor's Patience et les corrompre. Jeter les autre au feu. Acheter le CD de Johnny Allumer le feu.
> 
> (ou je pourrais aller copier un build Oro, mais y'a pas de merite)


Tu n'aurais pas interêt à jouer avec Emberwake ?
"Recover 1% of maximum life when you ignite an ennemy"

Une fois qu'un ennemi est déjà ignite tu peux pas le "réignite" a moins d'utiliser emberwake non ?

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> le vent en poupe (et non pas en poop)


XD (bradaboum…tkssss)

La dernière fois que j’ai croisé un zouave avec Bladefall, c’était à Dried Lake en groupe pas manchot pour tester une config. Le gars a débarqué et nettoyait quasiment tout, tout seul… Si ça ne coûte pas un bras à monter, je testerai bien pour brouter un peu de loot et switcher en standard si je manque de temps  ::): 
Ou un build crétin. C’est bien aussi.

----------


## Ravine

> Tu n'aurais pas interêt à jouer avec Emberwake ?
> "Recover 1% of maximum life when you ignite an ennemy"
> 
> Une fois qu'un ennemi est déjà ignite tu peux pas le "réignite" a moins d'utiliser emberwake non ?


J'essaie souvent de rester dans des budgets raisonnables (aka "de pauvre"). Emberwake, il me semblait que c'etait League Specific, mais un check rapide vient de me dire que non. Donc a voir a combien le bestiau se negocie (il avait du succes dans les builds incinerate, son cout s'en ressentait, mais la il est a 4-5 chaos, donc a voir). Dans les rings que j'avais en tete, Pyre, Emberwake, Bloodboil, Ngahamu's Sign (aussi un League Specific, mais que ne coute rien sur prophecy, donc a voir apres quelques semaines de league ce que ca donnera sur Essence)... y'a du choix dans les anneaux, avec chacun ses forces.

*Pyre* converti tout ce que je pourrais avoir de cold damage en feu. Hatred et les added cold damage jouent en ma faveur
*Emberwake* pour son multi ignite + life recovery
*Bloodboil* pour son gros roll de vie (~60), reduction des effets de chill, cold res et +fire damage to attack
*Ngahamu's Sign* pour des resists, de la force, de la chance d'ignite, du LGoH sur les ignited ennemies.

"Donc a voir" (je viens de me relire...  ::|:  )

----------


## Jalkar

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...e_seventh_sun/

Bon en fait, tu as sans doute pas besoin d'emberwake à priori pour profiter du soin plusieurs fois sur le même monstre  ::):

----------


## Ravine

Les consequences de Atlas of Worlds pour les maps uniques

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...es_for_unique/
On va etre content d'avoir des Cowards Trial (et je vais peut etre en acheter plein)

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Bon ben on va pouvoir revendre l'accès aux untainted paradise.  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

En fait j'ai reflechis 30 secondes, et je n'ai pas besoin de la nouvelle Sword. Je peux meme acheter 2 Doryani et faire du feu partout tout pareil (je gagnerai moins de vie, mais en contrepartie, je leech, et ca fait 110/130% elemental damage par sceptre). Ou double Dyadus. 

Ca me parait bien.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Bon ben on va pouvoir revendre l'accès aux untainted paradise.


Plus j'y pense, et plus j'attends la mise en place d'une league self found/no trade  :tired:

----------


## Zephy

> Les build bladefall trap/mine/totem ont le vent en poupe (et non pas en poop), du coup c'est vrai que ca serait interessant pour un debut de league. Tous en shadow bladefall.
> 
> (sinon je viens d'avoir un _brain fart_ qu'il va falloir que je developpe sur le papier, histoire de voir comment en faire un build completement nul. Je vous en reparle bientot.)


Le Build Trap Bladefall est pour moi , trouvez autres choses le enfants  ::P:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Ben les races tu peux pas trad non


Non mais je veux dire une league à l'egal du duo normal/hardcore.

----------


## CaMarchePas

I'm the Juggernaut, Bitch !

Vais commencer avec du Juggernaut EQ qui éventuellement se transformera en chieftain RF/FS quand les gemmes seront 1/20 et qu'elles arriveront sur un Templar EQ Totem que j'ai pas monté !

Le reste on verra plus tard ! 




> Ben les races tu peux pas trad non


Si la race n'est pas solo/notrade et a l'accès aux villes, ben si tu peux trade.

----------


## Kamikaze

Vault Map reveal:





Perso j'attends plus de détails avant de choisir un build, y'aura p'têt un nouvel arbre et y'a les nouveaux skills.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon, pas du tout envie de jouer au rabat-joie mais cette vault map c'est des tileset connus, je trouve ça un peu cheap, c'est Labyrinthe et Solaris (pareil pour les mobs)...

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Waip toutes les maps font du recyclage d’asset de toute façon. Le principe du coffre-fort/salle des coffres est quand même sympa. Je suppose que ce golem doré doit avoir des résistances sympathiques…

*@Ravine*: n’oublie pas de payer un verre à GGG et te choper au passage une armure rutilante qui t’évitera de regretter que le pack n’est plus dispo  :^_^:  (aka Masters bling bling)

Pas encore pris de pack moi. Juste par principe, histoire de ne pas encourager à l’achat parce qu’ils ont sorti un trailer et une annonce - hype=pognon ne devrait pas exister (suffit de voir le topac (et reviews) No Man's Sky  ::P: ).
(même si c’est une démarche commerciale sensée et malheureusement nécessaire dans ce monde cruel)

----------


## Flibustier

Je vais attendre le prochain patch d'"optimisations" pour revenir faire un tour. J'avais zappé Perandus car 'pack de mob special'=chute de fps et ça va être sans doute encore le cas cette fois ci.

----------


## Ravine

Hierophant - Ranged Attack Totem / Ice Shot.

It's that time again boys and girls!
http://i.imgur.com/6yB3QZa.gifv

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Huuur… Quill Rain CoC Frost Wall-Pierce-Chain/Fork Elementalist
Déjà pris hein ?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Je vais attendre le prochain patch d'"optimisations" pour revenir faire un tour. J'avais zappé Perandus car 'pack de mob special'=chute de fps et ça va être sans doute encore le cas cette fois ci.


Parait que cette extension est la plus optimisée de l'histoire de PoE. A voir, donc.

----------


## Ravine

Alors

*Hierophant - "Couilles de Givre"* (aka Frostburne)
_Lioneye's Glare_ (LMP setup) - _Death Opus_ (Elemental Penetration)

*Helmet : Rime Gaze* / Ranged Attack Totem - Ice Shot - Hypothermia - [LMP/Cold Pen] / Penetrates 20% 
*Boots : Gang's Momentum* / Burning Arrow - Hypothermia - Pierce - [LMP/Fire Pen/Chance To Ignite/Increased Burning Damage] / Leech 2% damage
*Gloves : Rare* / CWDT - Arctic Breath - GMP - Molten Shell / 20% increased AoE

CWDT - Immortal Call - Increased Duration - Enduring Cry (4L)
Arctic Armour

Quiver : Hyrri's Bite / Rearguard; un Quiver avec +Life sinon

Il reste plein de place. J'ai pas d'inspi. Haste & Blasphemy/curse?

Edit: ou j'etais en train de penser, Dyadan Dawn, Phys To lightning, et je drop elemental equilibrium. Ca peut aussi.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Le prix des Coward's Trial a déjà doublé  ::XD:: 
J’ai pris un petit pack de 5 encore à 1c pièce… À manger frais.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> En attendant j'ai essayé leur nouveau mode en beta ("--experimental-frame-optimizations") et c'est une horreur alors que j'ai un proc 2 core/4 threads. Des mini freeze permanent. 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> On voit les mecs qui ne jouent qu'en standard.


Ils ont prévu de désactiver le mode pour les dual core qui ont généralement une perte de performance. .. j'espère qu'ils laisseront la commande par ce que chez moi c'est un très gros gain.

----------


## Ravine

Il faut comprendre que le multithreading n'est pas un bouton magique et peut etre contre productif dans certains cas (le tiens, par exemple).
Ca peut etre cause par de nombreux trucs, comme des context switch, locks, ou tout simplement des cache miss.

Pour faire une analogie, imaginons un restaurant, avec 2 pieces. Ces 2 pieces servent de cuisine. Cuisiner se fait en plusieurs etapes distinctes, comme "preparer les ingredients", ou "cuire les ingredients", avec une etape finale qui est "nettoyer les ustensiles".
Sans "multi threading" du service, chaque commande est traite sequentiellement. Une serie d'entree est preparee, envoyee sur le feu, envoyee en salle pendant que la cuisine est nettoyee. Puis on prepare le plat suivant, etc etc.
L'autre cuisine fait des petites taches pendant ce temps (y'a un mec qui s'assure que les factures d'electricite sont payees, verifie que le linge est propre, appelle sa femme, etc). Bref, l'autre "cuisine" gere tout ce qui n'est pas le gros de la preparation. C'est relativement fluide, meme s'ils pourraient bosser un peu plus. (ces autres taches sont ce que ton OS peut faire en tache de fond, comme avoir un firefox d'ouvert pendant que tu joues, gerer les alertes steam, faire que tout tourne pendant que ton jeu bouffe ton CPU0)

En multithread, on va commencer a preparer une partie des entrees d'un cote, mais on ne peut pas commencer a cuire tant qu'on a pas tout. Donc on attend que l'autre cuisine envoie les ingredients. Et on a l'etape intermediaire qui s'assure qu'on a bien tout avant de commencer a passer au four ou a la casserolle. Et ce ne sont pas ceux qui preparent qui controlent, donc on rajoute des etapes de communication, parce que quand on parle a un superviseur on est pas en train de couper des carottes. Et le superviseur, par ses requetes repetees peut aussi ralentir la preparation des ingredients.
Ces etapes d'attente et de controle rajoutent de la friction, et ralentissent la preparation des entrees.

A partir de 4 cuisines, la friction est contrebalancee par le fait que chaque etape est repartie en plus petits jobs. Du coup, le cout de l'attente des resultats, le controle et l'aggregation est moins impactant, parce que chaque jobs est fait plus rapidement, plus efficacement. Alors oui, 3 cuisines vont parfois se tourner les pouces pendant que la cuisine principale fait le gros du taf et envoit tout en salle, mais dans l'ensemble, tout ca est beaucoup plus fluide.

En gros: a 2 cuisines, y'a trop de bruit pour que ca apporte vraiment des benefices, mais a 4 cuisines, y'a plein de petites etapes faites plus rapidement, donc y'a moins de bordel.

(je sais pas si c'est plus clair comme ca, mais y'a pas a chier, j'adore pondre des analogies pour expliquer l'informatique  :^_^:  )

----------


## Orhin

> (je sais pas si c'est plus clair comme ca, mais y'a pas a chier, j'adore pondre des analogies pour expliquer l'informatique  )


Pour le coup c'est vraiment une bonne analogie, je la garde de côté si jamais je dois ré-expliquer le multi-threading à un non-informaticien.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Je te comprend... Ça marche aussi pour pas mal d'autres sujets un peu "ésotériques" !  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Pourquoi est ce que je vois rarement des builds Burning Arrow? Sur le papier ca me parait etre une tres bonne skill pourtant.

----------


## Jalkar

http://www.timtips.com/buildbrowser/...urning%20Arrow

cadeau  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Alors figure toi que ce site, un jour, il a fait une update, et depuis j'ai plus rien qui s'affiche. Chrome, FF, IE, nada.

----------


## Jalkar

> Alors figure toi que ce site, un jour, il a fait une update, et depuis j'ai plus rien qui s'affiche. Chrome, FF, IE, nada.


"c'est moche"  ::ninja:: 


Plus sérieusement, t'aurais pas un AdBlock/Ghostery/uBlock/ trop restrictif?

les liens associés :
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1704883
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1694788
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1688251
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1682219
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1661207
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1649746

----------


## Ravine

Meme en desactivant ublock y'a rien. Et j'ai meme teste dans IE 11, c'est dire.
Merci pour les liens !

----------


## Ravine

Vous allez voir que je vais finir par faire dual totem et pis basta.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Intéressant ce site. Ça tourne chez moi sur Chrome + adblock (+script fuck fuckadblock) + Ghostery and stuff.

----------


## Ravine

(c'est peut etre le firewall de l'IT du boulot qui fait du zele dans mon cas   :^_^:  )

----------


## Bathory

GGG arrêtez vous en faites trop.  :Emo:  ::wub::

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1712504

La news d'hier avec 5 des 11 nouvelles bases d'items à loot sur les maps spécifiques. On a donc pour le moment :
-casque minion damage
-bottes double resists
-ceinture +max ES
-amulette regen life en %
-gants spell damage
-gants projectile damage

En plus de ces 6 items révélés on peut supposer 2 autres paires de bottes pour les deux autres doubles résists, des gants melee damage (ou autre bonus mélée).

J'aime bien qu'on ai de nouvelles bases, je trouve juste "dommage" que certainessoient des versions améliorées de bases actuelles, genre l'amulette regen life, la normale en flat regen est juste complètement inutile, et si leur discours n'a pas changé faut pas espérer la voir modifiée... On pourrait très bien avoir une version inférieure hors map (genre 0.4% de regen, ce n'est pas énorme mais toujours plus efficace que +2 life/s...)

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ouaaaargl ! C’est pas avec du Leap Slam qu’on va sortir vivants de ce genre de truc (ma latence et moi) :




(et la vitesse des projectiles/boules de liquide augmente au cours du combat)

Les thématiques des gardiens risquent de donner des bastons bien tendues et on aura intérêt à avoir un build sans grosse faille pour espérer tous les aligner.  ::wub:: 

Ça devrait éviter de ronfler en Hardcore.


Miam.

----------


## Flibustier

Ca sent la panne d'inspiration sur ce boss. Et le délire Shoot'em Up semble s'accentuer.

----------


## Ravine

- utilisation des mecaniques existantes
- combinaison avec d'autres elements (boules des murs, minions cast on death vortex, fork a intervalle donne)
- le boss est Ranged, du coup ca a du sens que la thematique soit sur les "projectiles"

J'y vois une utilisation intelligente de ce qu'ils ont de deja implemente dans le jeu. Implementer des features de gameplay c'est couteux. 

En plus ils restent dans la thematique, vu que l'hydre etait un monstre serpent qui vivait dans la flotte.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Ça va encore pas aider les persos CàC ça  :^_^:

----------


## Ravine

Pour commencer la league, je pense probablement monter un specialiste en grillade, y que s'appelorio George Foreman.

*Flame Totem/Searing Bond - Dual Curse - Chieftain*
Gang's Momentum - Doon Cuebiyari - Mokou's Embrace - Pyre - Lioneye's Vision - Lioneye's Remorse (optionnel, mais c'est un gros bouclier, j'aime bien les gros boucliers)

https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...1TUlgH0f0YZQ==

*[6(7)]* *Flame Totem* - Faster Casting - Fire Penetration - Controlled Destruction - Iron Will . Faster Projectile *(RRRBB.G)*
*[4]* CWDT - IC - Molten Shell - Inc Duration *(RRRR)* (molten shell ne fera pas de dommage mais procure un boost d'armure temporaire)
*[4]* *Fire Golem* - Minion Resists - Minion Speed - Minion Life *(RBBB )*
*[3]* Blasphemy - Vulnerability - Elemental Weakness *(BBB )* ou [3] Blasphemy - Temporal Chain - Enfeeble *(BBG)*
*[3]* *Searing Bond* - Increased Burning Damage - Rapid Decay *(RRG)*
*[3(4)]* *Flame Dash* - Faster Casting - Increased Burning Damage *(RBB )* [Iron Will - Doon Cuebiyari]

Resists (estimation basse)
F: 50 (gang) + 20 (mokou) + 25 (pyre) + 38 (tree)
C: 25 (mokou) + 20 (pyre) + 30 (tree)
L: 30 (tree)

(les grillades ca me rappelera les barbecues pendant l'ete, et quand je travaillais a Flunch)

La resist Fuuuuuuu est quasi cappee avec les uniques. Les slots dispos pour trouver des resists sont la belt, les gants, et la tete (et la tete), amulette! (amulette! AAAAAAAAAmulette, gentille amuletteuuu...)

----------


## Ravine

(update des resists et des uniques).

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Sur le papier ça a l’air sympa ton machin BBQ.

Au niveau maps, ça sert encore à quelque chose le Molten Shell sur CwDT ?
Je pensais à monter le seuil de déclenchement pour diminuer la fréquence qui me bouffe les EC sur le CwDT + IC (avec un IC qui dure donc un poil plus longtemps), j’avais testé MS en combinaison mais ça faisait surtout une jolie boule orange.

----------


## Exureris

Petit bémol sur le build flamme totem/searing bond, je l'ai fait sur Prophecy c'est efficace (enfin reloud sur les missions de l'assassin) mais assez chiant à jouer d'un point de vue "ennui". Ca m'a complètement fait décrocher du jeu pendant la league. Je dis ça après c'est du ressenti de chacun. :D

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais perso pour moi c'est essentiel d'avoir un build avec un vrai gameplay, je meurs d'ennui sinon.

Dans les builds sympas niveau gameplay j'aime bien Mirror/Blink ainsi que les trappers en tout genre. Les summoners sont également très cool (vous pouvez gérer la horde via des curses par exemple, en ciblant le sol).

Tous les builds de mêlée également sont plutôt sympas

----------


## Ravine

List des Essences dispo sur Reddit
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...essences_list/

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1712730

Ils refont une "promo" : pour tout achat dans le shop ce weekend une darkbox offerte !

Du coup je rappelle : 



> Pour ceux qu'ont pas vu : en dépensant des points dans le shop ce week end vous obtenez une darkbox gratuite. Combo : dans le shop, dernier onglet "classic" y'a le "weta pet" qui coûte que 5 coins et ça file une box (une fois durant l'event). Me restait 10 coins, j'ai pris une weta, et j'ai un chat noir en cadeau. o/


Cette fois ci j'ai eu une "nursery web spider", ça vaut moins que le chat noir (80 vs 150) mais pour le prix de mes 5 derniers coins², ça me va quand même ! ^^

----------


## Ravine

Alors je faisais des tests hier, en me disant que j'allais pousser le build vers du burning damage. Du coup je cherche des sources alternatives. Dans mon build Flame Surge j'utilisais Fire Trap comme ca, c'etait plutot efficace. Donc je re-regarde, et je decouvre que le burning ground de Fire Trap stack avec d'autres sources de Burn. Donc effectivement, Searing Bond et Fire Trap(burning ground), les 2 sont appliques.

Et le saviez vous: *Ancestral Bond n'affecte pas les traps.* Donc le Fire Trap fait a la fois des dommages de la detonation, et ceux du Burning Ground.

Donc, hop, Burning Chieftain, v2. (comme d'hab, l'arbre est plus un guide qu'un "must follow")
https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...x2rCSqNul_4zH7

Gang's Momentum - Mokou's Embrace - Pyre - Lioneye's Vision - The Searing Touch

*[6(7)] Flame Totem* - Faster Casting - Fire Penetration - Controlled Destruction - Iron Will . Faster Projectile (RRRBB.G)  _Lioneye's Vision_
[4] CWDT - IC - Molten Shell - Inc Duration (RRRR)
*[4] Fire Trap* - Increased Burning Damage - Rapid Decay - *Searing Bond* . Empower (RRGG.R)   _The Searing Touch_
[3] Blasphemy - Vulnerability - Elemental Weakness (BBB ) ou [3] Blasphemy - Temporal Chain - Enfeeble (BBG)
[3] Flame Dash - Faster Casting - Fire Golem (RRB )

Y'a des lots de libre, ca laisse de la place pour experimenter. Clarity peut tout a fait rentrer dans le build par exemple.
- Un Doedre's Scorn peut etre utilise pour le double Blasphemy. Sinon un casque classique Life/Resists
- Je pense que le plus gros souci sera le *cout en mana* des divers Totems/Trap. Mindspiral est un tres bon casque pour ca. Et on a quelques *%reduction mana cost* dans l'arbre pour adresser ca aussi. (23%)
- l'arbre procure 70% increased Burning Damage. Searing Touch donne 70% aussi. Pyre 25-35%. Donc un minimum de 165% increased Burning Damage sans support gem ni curse
- l'arbre procure 60% increased Fire Damage. Searing touch donne ~30%. Mokou's Embrace ~20. Donc ~110% increased Fire Damage sans support Gem ni curse

Stats: 111 Dex (Rapid Decay)
- Une paire de gants Armour/Evasion pour roll Life (prefix), Mana gain on kill, +Dex, Lightning Resist (suffixes)
- Une amulette pour Life/Armour/Spell Damage (Prefixes) Dex/Intel / Resists / Fire Damage (Suffixes)
- Belt: des trucs.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Si quelqu’un se posait encore la question : plus c’est téléphoné, plus ça pique.
(Malachai Core map)



Presque 20k de shield *pouf*  ::): 

J’aime personnellement beaucoup ces attaques qui forcent au placement (et ruinent tout tanking bas du front).
Et avec latence + la réduction de portée de Leap Slam, ça fait même transpirer en Standard  :^_^: 

(bref, il faudra pouvoir se taper Core et Colosseum sans trop broncher pour espérer faire couiner les gardiens de AoW… Déjà que la Piety de Malformation me rend la vie amère (en càc)…)

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Déjà que la Piety de Malformation me rend la vie amère (en càc)…)


Mes 2 eurocents : La subtilité c'est de dash son rayon qui tourne (tu peux fire dash à travers, par exemple). Une fois que tu as le bon timing sur ça le reste passe bien. Cela dit ça fait quelques leagues que je l'ai pas cac, mais la strat demeure viable je crois  :;):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Sinon tu tournes autour, il n'y a plus vraiment de problèmes avec Piety sur malf.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ouaip, je sais bien  ::rolleyes::  merci pour les tuyaux. Le souci c’est que je fais ça avec mon perso Leap Slam, mes copines la desync surprise, et latence 250 mini…
Ça passe mieux avec WB. Mais je vous rassure, j’ai déjà fessé la Piety plusieurs fois et j’ai même tenté la twinned (mais j’ai claqué plusieurs fois, évidemment  :^_^: ), c’est juste pénible dans ces conditions.
C’est typiquement un gameplay à placement/timing en espace restreint et vraiment galère dans mes conditions de bout du monde.
Ce qui promet si j’arrive à l’Hydre un jour.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Tu as bien sur un set up blasphemy+TC dans le coin pour ce genre de boss ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Oui, déjà testé, même TC direct, switch avec arctic armour (pour le phys du beam), Rumi's concoction, et autres tests… C’est surtout que c’est le genre de situation qui est compliqué avec un quart/tiers de seconde de délai sur du Leap Slam pas idéal dans ce cas et pas mieux pour le reste niveau timing/desync.

C’est déjà pas si mal en étant à 10000 km du serveur  ::):

----------


## Dirian

Ben je ne sais pas comment tu fais Bourrino, mais avec un build duelist leech, j'arrive a la tanker sans probleme. A condition qu'il n'y ai pas de mods de degats (ou de projs) sur la map, sinon le tanking devient un peu aleatoire.
Un petit exemple avec mon build de la league actuelle, prevu pour une epee 2H: https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...H3Mvjr_Ev8xf66

----------


## Ravine

J'ai update mon quick guide niveau item. Le besoin en stats sur le matos est du cote de la Dex (110+ pour etre confortable) et Intel (160+)

Pour l'instant niveau ~56. J'ai un Searing Touch 5L qui m'attend sagement, et j'ai 6s/4L ma Lioneye's Vision. Le Combo Flame Totem/Searing Bond est quand meme tres puissant, surtout avec un double curse Vulnerability/Elemental Weakness.

Maintenant j'espere juste que ca va pas me lasser d'ici le debut de la league  ::):

----------


## Bourrinopathe

@Dirian : Ça a l’air sympa ton montage de Duelist (et Phase Acrobatics doit aider au tanking du beam).
Mais ce n’est pas que je galère sur la difficulté pure de la malformée, j’illustrais surtout ces mécaniques qui tentent justement de rendre le tanking inintéressant, comme pour la démo avec l’Hydre, le smash de Malachai et aussi la chatouille of god de Dominus, par ex.
J’aime beaucoup, mais c’est galère avec des défauts de timings liés à la technique.

Imagine : tu appuies sur Leap Slam et le machin se déclenche un tiers de seconde après. En fonction du résultat, il faut réagir mais toujours avec un retard par rapport avec ce qui se passe déjà sur le serveur, et la prochaine action se mange encore un délai avant d’informer le serveur que tu tentes de survivre à son message en recommandé  ::): 
La mécanique est excellente mais punitive pour les connexions en retrait. (Et c’est la même sauce avec les attaques du genre _charge de rhoa_.)


(là maintenant, et c’est ce qu’il y a de mieux avant les encombrements de fin de journée/soirée)

Cela dit, ça n’empêche pas de s’éclater (ou de se faire éclater, notamment)  ::): 

J’ai déjà fait des builds très tanky-desync-resistant mais le gameplay était soporiphique. (en ancient accro assa MA sur D2, j’aime mon timing croustillant  ::):  )

----------


## fadox

Ce que je lis ici donne bien envie de s'y remettre après presque 9 mois d'abstinence, enfin une continuité dans le début de "table de loot ggg style" 8000 ans après atziri, mais ça sent encore le farm de porc cette histoire de carte-ception-de-la-puissance mais wait'n see et puis j'ai pas encore testé les nouveautés d'ascendancy...
Les combos LL dagues/wands phys sont toujours over the top? ou il y a enfin la diversité promise (pour le pseudo end game viable j'entends?)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ce que je lis ici donne bien envie de s'y remettre après presque 9 mois d'abstinence, enfin une continuité dans le début de "table de loot ggg style" 8000 ans après atziri, mais ça sent encore le farm de porc cette histoire de carte-ception-de-la-puissance mais wait'n see et puis j'ai pas encore testé les nouveautés d'ascendancy...
> Les combos LL dagues/wands phys sont toujours over the top? ou il y a enfin la diversité promise (pour le pseudo end game viable j'entends?)


Nope, tu peux retourner rager ailleurs le vioc !

----------


## fadox

> Nope, tu peux retourner rager ailleurs le vioc !


Quel accueil chaleureux  ::cry:: 

Aussi l'opti? ça dit quoi, parce que la dernière fois ça tournait moins bien que crysis 3  ::trollface::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Sur le pc de CMP c'est clair, il peut même pas mettre le son.  ::trollface::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Pneu !

Bah question optimisation : toujours pas la panacée par ici non plus. Je n’ai pas une machine de combat (mais pas une poubelle non plus : i5 4 cœurs @ 4.3-GHz + 16 GB RAM + GTX970oc + SSD) et j’ai fait une séries de maps hier soir à 5-6 et ça arrive à mouliner quand ça pète de partout. S’ils arrivent à intégrer une option de filtrage pour les effets visuels des skills ça devrait bien aider (surtout avec des CoC à bord).

En càc, je trouve l’introduction de Fortify trop indispensable pour la diversité mais les classes Ascendancy apportent vraiment des spécialisations intéressantes.
Bref : tu peux venir tester, le temps de rincer les nouveautés, tu pourras toujours râler plus tard  :^_^: 

Et puis il y des nouveaux jouets :

----------


## Flibustier

Honnêtement, je ne pense pas que cette update soit vraiment essentielle. L'"optimisation pseudo multi threadée" est vraiment "minimum syndical". Et si tu as pu vivre sans le labyrinthe, crois moi que tu peux t'en passer 6 mois de plus...
Globalement le jeu est largement plus facile. 6 points de plus à distribuer dont des trucs très abusés font qu'il y a un peu plus de 'builds viables pas chers'. Pour du über atziri, je ne sais pas, mais pour les anciennes maps high level, c'était largement plus accessible.

----------


## Dirian

nouveau Development Manifesto, Essence Metamod Crafting: https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1713551

en gros 


> Our solution is that Essences will ignore master metamods when rolling an item

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ca me va, par ce que bon roll des metamods qui coutent des exalts, c'est pas pour tout le monde, alors que reroll avec un bonus T1 garanti et connu, si t'as pas trop de merde à côté tu peux toujours claquer le multycraft dessus pour te faire ton bon item !  ::P:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Un-optimizable. Evah, evah, evaaah.




 ::XD::

----------


## Ravine



----------


## Drup

@CMP: une alch/chaos (et donc une essence) roll toujours 4 a 6 affixes. Le multicraft sert a rien.  ::(:

----------


## Dirian

@Drup, si tu veux faire du multicraft, tu n'utiliseras ni alch, ni chaos.
On utilise des transmut, parfois des augment, des regals, et des exalts. Et tu place les metacrafts quand y'en a besoins, en general avant la/les exalts.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> @CMP: une alch/chaos (et donc une essence) roll toujours 4 a 6 affixes. Le multicraft sert a rien.


Oh, j'avais oublié ça ! Bon ben économie d'exalts !




> @Drup, si tu veux faire du multicraft, tu n'utiliseras ni alch, ni chaos.
> On utilise des transmut, parfois des augment, des regals, et des exalts. Et tu place les metacrafts quand y'en a besoins, en general avant la/les exalts.


T'es con, par ce qu'il a raison, et que t'as pas tord mais que t'es hors sujet !

Je pensais crafter un meta multy craft sur un item essencé (nouveau mot) mais comme le note Drup si y'a forcément 4 mods, sert à rien de craft multy craft pour avoir deux mods craftés puisqu'il ne restera la place que pour 1. 

Par contre à y repenser, ils parlent de faire que les essences ignorent les meta craft, mais l'inverse n'est pas précisé non ? Du coup on pourra toujours crafter genre "can't change prefix" sur un item qu'on a eu via essences avec plusieurs prefixes utiles (déjà le premier T1 par l'essence) puis scour pour virer tout le reste puis multycraft ce qu'il faut pour finir...

Donc on empêche juste de rajouter un mod pété sur une arme déjà bien mais on pourra toujours rendre très très bon un item obtenu via essence (mais avec un prix certains).

Je pense surtout aux essences qui fileraient... au pif T1 +max ES ou T1 +% physical et qu'on obtient en cadeau T1/2 +% ES ou %physical/accuracy... on vire le reste des mods, on craft dessus : imba !

----------


## Ravine

Detailed Atlas Mechanics : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1714099

----------


## CaMarchePas

Me disait bien que les shaped orbs ça serait trop pété ^^ 

C'est un item de quête donc restreint donc ça ne va pas spécialement favoriser les "riches" qui en achèteraient plein pour maxer leur leveling (pas tradable). 
C'est aussi restreint en quantité donc faudra bien choisir où les utiliser sinon faudra payer pour respect. 

Pour le bonus de complétion des maps j'avais pas compris que c'était un bonus de loot de map, du coup ça c'est cré cré bien, et ça compense un peu l'histoire de dropper des maps que si on a débloqué leur accès sur l'atlas (ce qui me semble un bon gros nerf, si on a 6 maps T2 mais une seule débloquée, je suppose qu'on aura qu'un sixième des chances de drops et pas le même taux mais que la map débloquée...) 

Bref, hype !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Bon faudra s'organiser pour pas shaped les mêmes maps et faire tourner en soirées nos high tier qui se farment très bite. Genre Shore en t11 !

----------


## Drup

@CMP Dixit le post lui même, ca roll d'abord le tier, puis la map. Donc s'il y a 6 maps T2 mais une seule debloquée, tu drops toujours autant de T2, mais toujours la même.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ah ok j'avais mal compris la phrase.

Mais du coup... si je commence avec l'atlas vide, qu'on me file une map que j'aime bien (genre gorge), et que je ne fais que des gorges, je vais looter que des gorges et la map suivante ?  ::o:

----------


## Jalkar

> Ah ok j'avais mal compris la phrase.
> 
> Mais du coup... si je commence avec l'atlas vide, qu'on me file une map que j'aime bien (genre gorge), et que je ne fais que des gorges, je vais looter que des gorges et la map suivante ?


je pense que tu es obligé de commencé par les T1, donc non  :;): 

Par contre tu peux peut être te cantonné à la section contenant la gorge, pour ne loot que des maps "proches"

----------


## Ravine

Serieux CMP, prend les 8 minutes necesaires pour mater la video de ZiggyD, ca explique tout ca super clairement.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> je pense que tu es obligé de commencé par les T1, donc non 
> 
> Par contre tu peux peut être te cantonné à la section contenant la gorge, pour ne loot que des maps "proches"





> Serieux CMP, prend les 8 minutes necesaires pour mater la video de ZiggyD, ca explique tout ca super clairement.


Bah je l'ai regardé mais ZiggyD j'ai trop envie de lui cogner les dents pour qu'il ne parle pas, sa voix m'exaspère. :s (et il ne fait que dire la même chose que l'article)

Et je ne vais pas la re-regarder mais il me semble qu'il confirme que vider une carte la débloque sur l'atlas, que ce soit la tienne, celle d'un autre ou via zana. Donc on pourrait tuer un boss de TX rare et débloquer la map sans avoir aucun chemin non ? (ou pas forcément rare si ça ne change que le bonus de loot)

----------


## Ravine

> Bah je l'ai regardé mais ZiggyD j'ai trop envie de lui cogner les dents pour qu'il ne parle pas, sa voix m'exaspère. :s (et il ne fait que dire la même chose que l'article)
> 
> Et je ne vais pas la re-regarder mais il me semble qu'il confirme que vider une carte la débloque sur l'atlas, que ce soit la tienne, celle d'un autre ou via zana. Donc on pourrait tuer un boss de TX rare et débloquer la map sans avoir aucun chemin non ? (ou pas forcément rare si ça ne change que le bonus de loot)


*Trading Maps*
You can trade for maps and play them regardless of which ones you've previously completed. If you trade for a map and complete it then it unlocks on your Atlas, _even if it's not connected to any other ones_.

----------


## Dirian

> Et je ne vais pas la re-regarder mais il me semble qu'il confirme que vider une carte la débloque sur l'atlas, que ce soit la tienne, celle d'un autre ou via zana.





> Completing Zana missions doesn't count as map completion on the Atlas.

----------


## Mikh4il

Putain j'ai trop hâte!

----------


## CaMarchePas

> *Trading Maps*
> You can trade for maps and play them regardless of which ones you've previously completed. If you trade for a map and complete it then it unlocks on your Atlas, _even if it's not connected to any other ones_.


Donc tu viens me dire d'aller regarder la vidéo alors que ça confirme ce que je dis et ne répond pas à la question plus précise qui est de n'avoir qu'une map sur l'atlas pour ne choper qu'une map en particulier. 

Si ça a l'air un peu limité pour des maps classiques, ça reste intéressant en début de ligue, et encore plus en end game concernant les T15... actuellement y'en a toujours une qui vaut bien plus cher que les autres, on pourrait ne débloquer que la t15 désirée par exemple... bon c'est de la spéculation car des maps ont été revues et l'accès aux quatre boss peut changer la donne aussi selon leur loot. 




> Completing Zana missions doesn't count as map completion on the Atlas.


Sauf que ça va à l'encontre d'au moins un exemple donné dans la vidéo : Untainted Paradise. Tu ne peux l'avoir que via Zana mais c'est en la vidant qu'elle apparait sur la carte. 
C'est une exception ou y'a une erreur ? Et aussi dans les articles précédents j'ai l'impression qu'il y a une distinction entre avoir la carte sur l'atlas (affichée donc) et avoir le bonus de loot (ie : clear boss ou boss en rare ou boss en rare corrupt selon la catégorie) mais ils appellent ça dans les deux cas "map completion". 

Là de suite me semblerait pas impossible qu'une mission Zana te débloque la carte sur l'atlas (donc tu peux y mettre des sextant ou la looter), mais ne file pas le bonus de loot de map. Et ça correspondrait à ce qu'on a actuellement avec les challenges : la mission zana peut te filer le challenge en rapport avec la carte mais pas avec le tiers. ( Aqueduc double boss en zana level 70 te valide aqueduct double boss ou fullclear mais pas T2 double boss par exemple)

----------


## Ravine

1. http://ouich.es/tag/conneries
2. http://ouich.es/tag/discuter

----------


## CaMarchePas

> 1. http://ouich.es/tag/conneries
> 2. http://ouich.es/tag/discuter


Ça marche dans les deux sens hein, systématiquement un avis tranché ou une réponse absolue qui est à côté de la plaque quand on pose une question, on reparle de tes réponses sur le pourquoi du design de jeux qui explique tout quand nous on parle de nos goûts ?

----------


## Ravine

> Ça marche dans les deux sens hein, systématiquement un avis tranché ou une réponse absolue qui est à côté de la plaque quand on pose une question, on reparle de tes réponses sur le pourquoi du design de jeux qui explique tout quand nous on parle de nos goûts ?


Bah que je sache je viens pas chier sur ton metier ou tenter de te l'expliquer.

Je garde la ligne du dessus mais j'elabore un peu. Tu as le droit de faire valoir tes gouts ou tes opinions ou whatever, mais tu as aussi le droit de surveiller le ton que tu emploies quand tu parles avec d'autres personnes.

Si on fait l'effort de te faire l'explication de texte parce que tu as la flemme de chercher les infos par toi meme ou d'essayer de comprenre, un minimum de respect dans ta facon de repondre ne serait pas de trop.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Bah que je sache je viens pas chier sur ton metier ou tenter de te l'expliquer.


WTF ?

Si je parles d'un développement de merde ou d'une pratique commerciale dégueux ou je ne sais quoi en rapport avec le développement du jeu, ok pas de soucis t'es mieux placé que moi pour en parler.

Si je te parles du thème graphique et je dis que j'aime pas et que tu te ramènes avec des liens vers des justifications des dévelopeurs quant à ce thème et qu'il ne faut pas dire qu'on n'aime pas, clairement je vais t'envoyer chier puisses-tu être le meilleur game designer du monde ou je ne sais quoi. Et en dehors de ce soir là où tu me les as sérieusement brisées à ce sujet, je ne me rappelle pas une seule fois avoir fait référence à ton métier. 




> Je garde la ligne du dessus mais j'elabore un peu. Tu as le droit de faire valoir tes gouts ou tes opinions ou whatever, mais tu as aussi le droit de surveiller le ton que tu emploies quand tu parles avec d'autres personnes.
> 
> Si on fait l'effort de te faire l'explication de texte parce que tu as la flemme de chercher les infos par toi meme ou d'essayer de comprenre, un minimum de respect dans ta facon de repondre ne serait pas de trop.


1ère réponse : tu m'envoies chier vers la vidéo que j'ai déjà regardée et qui est à 99% identique à l'article que j'ai lu
2ième réponse : quote vers une partie du dit article que j'ai lu et qui ne répond rien à l'idée soulevée et aucun message autour
3ième réponse : deux liens vers du taunt.

Mon ton est en corrélation avec les réponses que je reçois. 

Drup me signale un passage que j'ai mal compris, merci à lui. Dirian reprend un passage avec une citation directement liée pour corriger un point (que je reprend derrière car il y a pour moi une zone d'ombre), nikel, merci à lui.

Je cherche les infos, je pense que j'en poste assez régulièrement pour pas m'entendre dire qu'on me mâche tout le boulot. J'essaie de comprendre, c'est pour ça que j'explique en détail le point sur lequel j'ai un doute. Toi tu te ramènes à dire par 3 fois que j'attends que des infos prémâchées, avec des taunts en cadeau puis en réitérant l'idée que j'attends que tout soit fait pour moi mais c'est moi qui doit avoir "un minimum de respect dans ma façon  de répondre" ?

Si je te dis merde mais avec un smiley ou sur un gif ça passe mieux que si je te dis merde tout court ?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

:Popcorn:

----------


## Zephy

Par Mp les engueulades , merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## Ravine

Slivertongue, l'arc de l'Hydre. Ca va etre un beau bordel.




Et un Dev Manifesto sur "on rajoute une currency pour que vous puissiez respec vos Atlas". Pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivi Reddit hier, ca a ete la levee de boucliers sur le fait qu'on pouvait se faire "PK son Atlas" (je cite) par un mec qui invite dans une map qu'on ne voudrait pas debloquer, tue le boss, et debloque la map alors qu'on ne la souhaite pas (pour des raisons d'optimisation de mapping).
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1714341

----------


## Zephy

Non mais c'est quoi cet arc encore :D

----------


## Psycho_Ad

J'ai peur que les builds melee deviennent réellement inutiles. Je sais que ziggyd fait que des rangers mais les boss ont l'air dur à approcher.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Moi, je veux le mxt du Riftwalker pour Vortex !  ::love::

----------


## CaMarchePas

Les roahs ça ne peut les rendre que plus intéressant par ce qu'actuellement sauf se prendre une charge de loin avec des mods méchants, bah voilà quoi ils font figuration. ^^
L'ajout de mécaniques comme les œufs à casser, les portails à prendre ou la zone séparée fera du bien aussi je pense, on a vraiment un boss et pas juste un mob un peu plus gros que les autres.

Pour precinct j'avais d'abord compris que ça rajouterait six rogues avec le boss, ça aurait été un peu fumé.  ::P:  Ne plus avoir de boss réel n'est pas forcément une mauvaise chose (on a vu l'ancien boss sur une autre map dans une vidéo précédente).

Y'a que le boss de gorge qui me déçoit car s'il ne fait qu'une série de leap slam puis pause & recommence, càc ou pas càç ça ne sera pas très intéressant. :s

----------


## Zephy

> J'ai peur que les builds melee deviennent réellement inutiles. Je sais que ziggyd fait que des rangers mais les boss ont l'air dur à approcher.


T'es qu'une fillette  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Dixit le type qui joue que trap/mines et wand depuis trois leagues.  ::trollface::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Dixit le type qui joue que trap/mines et wand depuis trois leagues.


Pour sa défense il a aussi joué à l'arc. :°

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Pour sa défense il a aussi joué à l'arc. :°


Ahah ! Excellent ! J'avais aussi hésité à le souligner !  ::ninja::

----------


## Zephy

Au moins les builds que je fais fonctionne bien ,et qui fais bien looter  ::P:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> J'ai peur que les builds melee deviennent réellement inutiles. Je sais que ziggyd fait que des rangers mais les boss ont l'air dur à approcher.


 :WTF: 
Quelqu’un peut remettre Leap Slam à sa portée initiale siouplé ?

Le gameplay plus élaboré des boss fait plaisir. Au moins sur ces cinq exemples, il y a de la diversité - le pauvre rhoa et Gorge en avaient bien besoin.
Le petit effet graphique de fond galactique me laisse penser qu’on aura sans doute dans mécanismes dans le style avec le Shaper.

Je vais aller faire pousser des Endurance Charges dans un coin en attendant qu’AoW sorte…

----------


## Zephy

En espérant avoir mon nouveau pc avant que ca commence  ::(:

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1715146

En plus du multythreading une autre optimisation arrive avec la 2.4 améliorant la prise en charge des effets de particule. Les graphiques sont alléchants, à voir en pratique mais ça sent bon !

Le "gros" patch de ce soir (en comparaison des quelques mégas par minipatch) serait pour l'intégration du client russe et des serveurs de Moscou.

добро пожаловать

----------


## Ravine

Pendant le nouveau podcast Lioneye's Watch (qui remplace State of Exile grosso modo), deux uniques a venir ont ete reveles:

http://i.imgur.com/OR9bobp.png The Brass Dome : une armure 4k, reduction de chance to block, reduction de mouvement, augmentation de la duree du shock sur soi... mais prend 0 extra damage sur un critical hit (qui compte donc comme un crit pour les effets, mais n'en a pas les dommages regular hit, j'en deduis?)

http://i.imgur.com/GY4uRDh.png Kitava's Thirst, un casque "Cast on Cast". 

Et un manifeste sur les bonus de completions de l'Atlas https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1715389 et comment le drop rate va se repartir grosso modo.

Ah bah et des divination cards. https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1715414

C'est un bon lundi.


ZiggyD's Essence League Beginnner's Guide
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1715391

And here's a Cheat Sheet to save

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> mais prend 0 extra damage sur un critical hit (qui compte donc comme un regular hit, j'en deduis?)


En fait, je pense que ça compte toujours comme un crit (pour activation des effets liés au crit que les ennemies pourrait avoir...) mais effectivement, en terme de dommage ça sera l'équivalent d'un regular hit.

Merci pour les links des nouveaux uniques !  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Oui ca compte toujours comme un crit (et donc peut declencher le shock/ignite/freeze) mais comme la duree des elemental ailments est calculee sur le rapport damage/life, celle ci en sera reduite. Le subreddit poe est en ebullition et theorycraft des juggernauts a la pelle autour de cette armure. Il faut dire que virer tout danger des extra damage des critical hit et avoir 4k d'armure sur une body armour contrebalance parfaitement le manque d'HP. 

Path of Juggernaut confirmed.

----------


## Ravine

Weeeeeeee les challenges! https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1715825

Avec l'analyse de la difficulte au pifometre sur reddit https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...lenges/d72a2fe

----------


## Ravine

Ah et bien sur l'inevitable procedural patch note https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1715873

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Dans la liste des challenges, il y a les boss endgame à dessouder. Qui est « The Cursed King » ? C’est pas Rigwald ?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Dans la liste des challenges, il y a les boss endgame à dessouder. Qui est « The Cursed King » ? C’est pas Rigwald ?


Pareil, je me suis aussi posé la question... selon la carte de divination correspondante, ça serait bien Rigwald... Après, comme il y a pas mal de nouvelles maps, il y a peut-être de nouvelles maps dans les derniers tiers et donc une nouvelle map avec Rigwald en boss... on verra surement ça très vite !  :;):

----------


## Dirian

Dans le Markov Patch notes(https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1715873), ca parle a un moment de "Bonespire Talisman".

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ça se précise…

En jetant un œil à Reddit, je vois que Bex confirme que le càc aurait eu le droit à un peu d’attention, histoire d’être un peu moins ridicule lors des grosses fiestas avec les range/spells.
Vu l’absence de comm spécifique ça ne doit pas être bien excitant, mais je suis curieux de voir ça.

----------


## Ravine

Plus gros changement a venir apparement: les boss ont maintenant un Less modifier sur les curses plutot que Reduced.
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...te_the/d72cvfr

----------


## CaMarchePas

En attendant le vrai patch note dans les commentaires du dernier lien on peut voir : 



> "O Lord Wilson" : Am i close with my reverse generator to what was before you did run the Makarov script ?
> 
>     Earthquake aftershock damage has been nerfed ( reduced by XX %)
>     Poison no longer double-dips
>     projectiles no longer colide with player created something (looks like Frostwall nerf)
>     Each additional projectile deals 20%-35% reduced damage (global nerft to Reach ?)
>     Some uniques have been rebalanced (like Vis Mortis, Widowmaker, Frostbreath, Terminus Est)
>     Introduced new challenges with reward mtxes
>     Essence league
> ...

----------


## Zephy

Haillepeuh  ::P:

----------


## Khamshinn

Je veux m'y remettre mais j'hésite entre me lancer en hardcore ou softcore... J'ai le droit de relancer le débat ou je vais me faire taper ?  ::sad::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Je veux m'y remettre mais j'hésite entre me lancer en hardcore ou softcore... J'ai le droit de relancer le débat ou je vais me faire taper ?


Ben ça dépend juste de tes objectifs et de ce que tu aimes jouer hein. 

Et ça dépend aussi de ce que tu as raté depuis ton dernier essai...

----------


## Kamikaze

Haaaaaaaardcooooooooooooooore

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Perso je peux pas jouer en softcore, j'arrive pas à prendre le jeu au sérieux si je sais que je peux simplement tout passer en bruteforce

----------


## Khamshinn

J'ai toujours joué en Hardcore. Mais j'ai un peu moins de temps et vu que le leveling me rebute bien comme il faut de base... Par contre, je suis totalement d'accord avec Kamikaze, "j'arrive pas à prendre le jeu au sérieux si je sais que je peux simplement tout passer en bruteforce"... Et le petit côté frisson quand tu frôles la mort...  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais c'est clair que c'est hyper frustrant de mourir quand t'as moins de temps pour jouer ou que tu subis une déco serveur à la con mais bon c'est le prix à payer...

C'est vrai que le levelling est lourd mais en début de league j'aime bien et du coup si le build me plait je vais pas hésiter à ralentir la cadence pour jouer safe et monter un perso complètement différent à côté tranquillement pour avoir du rab en cas de mort

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ayé j'ai trouvé mon build pété cheap qui fait le paté.

----------


## Zephy

> Ayé j'ai trouvé mon build pété cheap qui fait le paté.


Est ce que tu as la possibilité de tanker par terre ?  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Est ce que tu as la possibilité de tanker par terre ?


Je vais faire ma tafiole et jouer à distance. Un peu comme toi quoi.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zephy

> Je vais faire ma tafiole et jouer à distance. Un peu comme toi quoi.


Je suis traumatisé par les builds Cac , c'est pas ma faute !  ::(: 

Ps : je jouerais kinetic blast  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Je suis traumatisé par les builds Cac , c'est pas ma faute ! 
> 
> Ps : je jouerais kinetic blast


Flame Totem x4 de mon côté. Et oui c'est original j'en ai jamais fait.  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Full patch notes 2.4

Des infos que j'avais pas vu ou qui sont confirmées (et résumé de quelques trucs) :
-20 chisel + 5 regret au vendeur = item respect de shaper's or
-5 sextants d'une couleur (type de map) au vendeur = 1 item pour respect une map de l'atlas de la même couleur
-chaque joueur dans l'équipe rajoute une chance d'obtenir une essence supplémentaire en tuant le boss emprisonné
-les essences outrepassent les métamods de craft confirmé
*-engine multythreading activable/désactivable dans les options graphiques, désactivé de base si le CPU a moins de 4 cœurs*
-en plus du multythreading et de l'optimisation des effets des particules : meilleure compression des textures, amélioration du préloading et réduction de l'utilisation de la mémoire vive

-22 nouveaux uniques : 8 chez les 4 gardiens du vide, 4 pour le Shaper
-4 divinations cards
-une douzaines de rogues en plus pour le Hall of Grandmasters + reworks
*-ajout d'un système de compétences canalisées pour incinération, flameblast et Wither...* c'était pas déjà le cas genre depuis la même maj où spell echo ne fonctionne plus sur flameblast/incinerate ?

-Hideout moyen = 4 masters, Large = 7 masters, Navali et Leo ne compte pas dans ces limites. 
-Interface d'équipe améliorée : zone des joueurs indiquée, joueurs récemment déco grisés
-3d art pour Vis Mortis, Widowmaker, Frostbreath et la version alternative de Demigod's Stride
-Zana a une nouvelle voix
-Pour les bigleux les masters qui indiquent la direction de l'objectif on une grosse flèche sous les pieds en plus
-flicker strike ne fait plus tomber les Karui Spirit (et shield charge alors ? !!!  ::P:  )

-Navali propose des prophéties dont la difficulté dépend de la plus haute difficulté atteinte par le perso (ie : atteint twilight strand, donc si vous tuez Malachai ne prenez pas le portail si vous voulez farmer en normal/cruel ! )
-silver coins drop nerf, seal cost diminués, modifs de certaines prophéties / niveaux 

Trigger skills :
-une seule compétence déclenchée par effet (coc, comk, mjolner, null's, cospri's)
-l'ordre de déclenchement dépend de l'ordre dans les slots liés et des cooldowns
-les compétences déclenchées par les effets d'items uniques sont inutilisables directement par le joueur (de la même façon qu'avec les support trigger gems)

Skills : 
-les frostwall "alliés" ne sont plus un obstacle pour les projectiles "alliés" (ie : fini le megamultyproj sur les murs)
-cast on crit a un cooldown de 500 ms,  un seul sort par frame (toujours pas compris si ça veut dire 1 seul déclenché ou juste pas simultanés). CoC a 100% de chance de proc on crit  et 20-39% de more spell damage 
-cast on melee kill a un cooldown de 250ms, l'increased spell damage est remplacé par 20-39% more spell damage
-boost : *fireball (50% more), ice spears (70% more)*, arctic breath, cleave, sweep, ground slam, sunder, viper strike, double strike, heavy strike, glacial hammer, dominating blow, frost blades, lightning strikes, *wild strikes (19% more et 1% aoe/niveau)*, static strike, reave (boost aoe de base, même aoe au max, idem pour la version vaal), lacerate, ice crash, 
-nerf : Earthquake (50% more pour l'explosion à tout niveau au lieu de 60 au niveau 1, mana 6->10, aoe explosion -12%), Discharge 35% less damage, Vaal Molten sheel ne se déclenche plus que sur les physical damage, trap/mine bladefall : la compétence va tomber depuis le piège/la mine et plus directement sur l'ennemi
-modif : Blade vortex : max 20 blades mais 63% more damage au niveau 20
-modif : magma orb est affecté par les projectile speed

Support : 
-rebuff melee splash (de 50-31 less damage à 35-26%)
-nerf de less duration (de 20 a 10% dégâts au lvl1, 29 à 19% au max) => nerf EQ aussi, et le poison
-pierce support : cout mana monté à 130%, réduction dégâts aux niveaux max (29->19%)
-cast when stunned : s'active sur un coup bloqué qui aurait assomé

Uniques :
-buff de l'anneau de rigwald
-*Legacy pour Reach of the council et Voidheart*, l'arc prend mal niveau dégâts mais reste violent, l'anneau prend TRES cher (les 100% bleed/poison tombent à 30-50 et 20-40%). L'anneau reste intéressant, mais les légacy vont couter un rein ! (ps : je suis content d'avoir améliorer mon premier reach ET de l'avoir 6L :P )

Ascendances :
-*Unrelenting* n'a plus que 30% de chance de filer max Endurance charge (nerf Juggernaut)
-Headsman : 20->15% aoe (slayer)
-Impact : 15->10% aoe (slayer)
*-Shaper of desolation (Elementalist)* : confère 3 bonus successif de 3s chacun provoquant un status ailment avec tous les dégâts puis 1 seconde de tous les status avec tous les dégâts

Boost de la vie des mobs T4-12
Nerf des malédictions sur les boss (leur résistance devient un less au lieu d'un decreased effect)
Nerf des dégâts du poison (de 10 à 8% des dégâts pris en compte) en attendant le nerf des double dip
Nerf enchantement de stormcall duration 
*Le prix chez Vorici pour avoir 3 couleurs définies baissé à 120 (au lieu de 285 !!!)*
Doublé les chances d'avoir une strongbox unique (encore, mais bon 2x0 = 0  ::ninja::  )
Les tormented spirit ne peuvent plus envouter que 50 mobs et plus Vagan

Zana league mods : Invasion / Beyond / Anarchy / Torment / Perandus / Domination / Ambush, merde j'ai pas pris le temps de chance ma HH >.>

Reset skill pour tous disponible

3 tonnes de bug fixes

Hypes.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ça fait quelques bons coups de tournevis dans la machinerie.
Dommage pour Zana, sa voix et son petit accent avaient du style. Ils n’ont peut-être pas pu solliciter la même personne pour produire le nouveau contenu lié à l’Atlas.

Avec les prophéties, la grosse refonte endgame avec l’atlas et les quelques remaniements, Cadibro via Zana ! Il va y avoir de quoi se faire plaisir  ::wub:: 

Quelqu’un pour un build Sweep ? (Allez ! GGG l’a rendu viable pour les gardiens  ::XD:: )

-----

Certains vont faire honneur au capitalisme  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a pas de nouveaux skills? Me semblait qu'on avait au moins 2 nouveaux skills D:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> -l'ordre de déclenchement dépend de l'ordre dans les slots liés et des cooldowns


Je comprends pas, faut avoir les couleurs que tu veux dans le bon ordre? C'est pas hyper chaud pour un 6L?




> Ça fait quelques bons coups de tournevis dans la machinerie.
> Dommage pour Zana, sa voix et son petit accent avaient du style. Ils n’ont peut-être pas pu solliciter la même personne pour produire le nouveau contenu lié à l’Atlas.
> 
> Quelqu’un pour un build Sweep ? (Allez ! GGG l’a rendu viable pour les gardiens )


Zana ça me gène pas je la confondais trop avec Tora.  ::P: 

Je voulais me faire ça plus tard en build sweep dans la league.

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...1432924/page/1

----------


## Jalkar

Les nouveaux skill ont été repoussé en 2.4.1

CoC et tt les trigger nerfé. 

Ça va faire du bien pour les yeux et le lag en partie :D

----------


## Kamikaze

> Les nouveaux skill ont été repoussé en 2.4.1
> 
> CoC et tt les trigger nerfé. 
> 
> Ça va faire du bien pour les yeux et le lag en partie :D


Ah ok dommage! Je pense que je vais partir sur un Summoner cette league, ça va être top d'avoir prophecy inclus car j'y avais pas joué du tout

----------


## Zerger

> Les nouveaux skill ont été repoussé en 2.4.1
> 
> CoC et tt les trigger nerfé. 
> 
> Ça va faire du bien pour les yeux et le lag en partie :D




pfffff caca prout ça !

Il est méchant le nerf à ce sujet ?

----------


## Ravine

> *Cast on Critical Strike* now has a 500ms cooldown, and will now only trigger one spell per frame when you critically strike. It now has 100% chance to trigger casts when you critically strike. It now has 20% more spell damage at level 1, tapered up to 39% at level 20 (1% per level). Note that the changes described above in "Triggered Skill Improvements" affect Cast on Critical Strike - spells are chosen in the order of their sockets.
> 
> *Cast on Melee Kill* now has a 250ms cooldown. Cast on Melee Kill's increases to spell damage have been replaced with 20% more spell damage at level 1, up to 39% at level 20 (1% per level).


Augmentation du cooldown, augmentation des chances pour CoC (on passe de 70% de chance de cast a 100%), augmentation des dommages.
En gros, frequence reduite, dommages augmentes. Nerf ou balance, choisi ton camp camarade

----------


## Jalkar

> Augmentation du cooldown, augmentation des chances pour CoC (on passe de 70% de chance de cast a 100%), augmentation des dommages.
> En gros, frequence reduite, dommages augmentes. Nerf ou balance, choisi ton camp camarade


Je pense que c'est un nerf qui balance correctement le skill  ::P: 

le 500ms cooldown est quand meme violent par rapport au spam qu'on avait avant

----------


## Dirian

Je suis super déçu, Molten Strike n'a pas été buff T_T

----------


## Jalkar

Les changements sur BladeVortex me semble "bizarre",

réduction du nombre de stack max (aka moins d'investissement en cast speed), pour un GROS buff des dmg... tout ca pour nerf le boss kill.
Ca me semble tellement fumée en clear que perdre un peu de temps sur le boss ne me semble pas forcement trop gênant...

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Je voulais me faire ça plus tard en build sweep dans la league.
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...1432924/page/1


Cet AoE  ::lol::  Ça a l’air marrant. Merci pour le lien  :;): 

J’avais fait un nanobuild pour le fun avec un templar Lightning Warp + Sweep et la hache qui file de l’AoE - vraiment marrant à bas niveau (une vraie tondeuse à téléportation intégrée).  ::wub::

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Pour cette league, je vais partir sur deux builds "cheap". Je vais commencer par un petit Siege Ballista des familles qui devrait pas trop mal marcher... 
et ensuite, je ferais un build un peu débile, un Berserk cyclone qui utilise aussi Shock Nova, Glacial Cascade, Ice nova, BladeFall, Ethereal Knives et Vortex rien que ça !  :^_^:

----------


## Zerger

> Augmentation du cooldown, augmentation des chances pour CoC (on passe de 70% de chance de cast a 100%), augmentation des dommages.
> En gros, frequence reduite, dommages augmentes. Nerf ou balance, choisi ton camp camarade


Frequence réduite par 10 mais ca reste lié à la fréquence à laquelle les projectiles touchent. Dans le cas d'un build CoC Cyclone, il n'y a plus aucun intéret à avoir plus de 2 attaques par seconde du coup si j'ai bien compris.
Par contre, le 100% de CoC sur un build qui approche les 95%CtC, ca represente un boost de 30%  ::lol:: 

Bon du coup, si on trade un peu de vitesse d'attaque contre du boost de dégat, ca reste une bonne nouvelle j'ai l'impression.

Ya juste cette histoire de frame que je suis pas sur

----------


## Ravine



----------


## Bourrinopathe

::XD::  c’est beau. J’ai dû voir une unique vidéo de ProjectPT et le mec râlait mollement pour je ne sais quoi. Ça colle tellement  :^_^: 

À sa décharge, CW affirme que GGG a une idée concrète du remaniement du jeu au càc mais que ça n’est pas encore prêt.
[source via Reddit]

----------


## cailloux

> Je veux m'y remettre mais j'hésite entre me lancer en hardcore ou softcore... J'ai le droit de relancer le débat ou je vais me faire taper ?


Perso vu que je suis incapable de monter un mec viable je joue en softcore...

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Je trouve aussi que ça dépend du type de jeu qu’on recherche, de la disponibilité du joueur (hardcore demande idéalement une bonne connaissance du jeu et le softcore est plus permissif).
Il y a aussi une composante technique car dans mon cas, j’aimerais jouer en hardcore (comme sur D2 solo) mais ma latence + desync incompressibles ne veulent pas.
J’ai pourtant essayé.

Cela dit, rien ne remplace l’huile de noix qu’on produit en serrant les fesses en hardcore ^^

D’ailleurs les premiers kills des gardiens en HC devraient être une belle expérience pour les joueurs.

-----

Une vidéo de ProjectPT justement, qui met le doigt sur des points intéressants concernant la difficulté dans PoE après l’interview de Chris Wilson et Jonathan Rogers par ZiggyD. (le ton est un peu condescendant, mais certains arguments sont intéressants)

Que le designer principal de PoE considère (avec une certaine satisfaction) que jouer à PoE avec la tv en fond est une norme, apporte un éclairage intéressant sur l’expérience de jeu recherchée.  :nawak: 

Tant qu’on arrive à profiter du contenu…

----------


## cailloux

> Je trouve aussi que ça dépend du type de jeu qu’on recherche, de la disponibilité du joueur (hardcore demande idéalement une bonne connaissance du jeu et le softcore est plus permissif).
> Il y a aussi une composante technique car dans mon cas, j’aimerais jouer en hardcore (comme sur D2 solo) mais ma latence + desync incompressibles ne veulent pas.
> J’ai pourtant essayé.
> 
> Cela dit, rien ne remplace l’huile de noix qu’on produit en serrant les fesses en hardcore ^^
> 
> D’ailleurs les premiers kills des gardiens en HC devraient être une belle expérience pour les joueurs.
> 
> -----
> ...


Je pense être limité par mon total manque d'envie de faire du trade, et mon ennuie vertigineux envers le grind... Et mon envie systématique d'essayer des builds (perso of course) sans même vérifier si ils sont potables.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Je comprends pas, faut avoir les couleurs que tu veux dans le bon ordre? C'est pas hyper chaud pour un 6L?


De la même façon que pour les CwdT : si tu mettais immortal call avant enduring cry ben tu consommais tes charges pour lancer IC (donc pas d'IC si pas de charges) puis tu faisais ton cri pour en gagner... pas forcément super chaud sur un 6L, dépend de ce que tu as besoin comme couleur et si t'as vraiment besoin d'avoir plusieurs couleurs pour les sorts.




> Je pense que c'est un nerf qui balance correctement le skill 
> 
> le 500ms cooldown est quand meme violent par rapport au spam qu'on avait avant


C'est un gros nerf des builds existants, qui sont sans doute à revoir, mais ça n'empêche en rien de jouer CoC, mais différemment pour sur. 

Par contre ça manque d'infos plus précises sur le changement et le "500 ms cooldown" car si le patchnote indique ça comme un cooldown de la gemme, les commentaires parlent eux du cooldown des skills liées. Actuellement y'a un cooldown de 50ms pour chaque compétence liée et y'a déjà la limitation à un trigger/frame (si tu tires 5 projectiles en même temps, tu n'auras qu'un déclenchement). Du coup là le 2 spell/s serait par skill, si tu links 3 skills tu pourrais provoquer jusqu'à 6 sorts/s (2 de chaque).




> Les changements sur BladeVortex me semble "bizarre",
> 
> réduction du nombre de stack max (aka moins d'investissement en cast speed), pour un GROS buff des dmg... tout ca pour nerf le boss kill.
> Ca me semble tellement fumée en clear que perdre un peu de temps sur le boss ne me semble pas forcement trop gênant...


Le patch note précise quand même que réduire le nombre de stack aide beaucoup à améliorer les performances avec cette compétence. Donc ce n'est pas "que" pour le boss kill... et perso s'il reste aussi efficace voir gagne un boost tout en devant cast mois de la moitié de fois qu'avant, ça pourrait commencer à m'intéresser ! ^^


ProjectTP est particulier, il a ton... condescendant au mieux mais les quelques vidéos que j'ai vu il a l'air de très bien exposer ses idées. Très pratique pour digérer après un gros repas. :°

----------


## Mikh4il

Ca me donne preque envie d'essayer Wild Strike ce patch

#Thisisabuff

----------


## Jalkar

> Ca me donne preque envie d'essayer Wild Strike ce patch
> 
> #Thisisab*l*uff


:fixed:

----------


## Zerger

> C'est un gros nerf des builds existants, qui sont sans doute à revoir, mais ça n'empêche en rien de jouer CoC, mais différemment pour sur. 
> 
> Par contre ça manque d'infos plus précises sur le changement et le "500 ms cooldown" car si le patchnote indique ça comme un cooldown de la gemme, les commentaires parlent eux du cooldown des skills liées. Actuellement y'a un cooldown de 50ms pour chaque compétence liée et y'a déjà la limitation à un trigger/frame (si tu tires 5 projectiles en même temps, tu n'auras qu'un déclenchement). Du coup là le 2 spell/s serait par skill, si tu links 3 skills tu pourrais provoquer jusqu'à 6 sorts/s (2 de chaque).


Oui le cooldown s'applique aux sorts castés, pas à CoC en soi.
Par contre, le nerf des 500ms, ca peut rendre CoC plus viable avec Elemental Equilibrium vu qu'a priori, tu ne pourras plus caster deux fois de suite le même sort (surtout si tu choppes 100%de CoC, ca t'assure de balancer tous les sorts liées à chaque crit). C'est juste que niveaux sorts de dégats élementaires, j'ai pas trouvé grand chose d'interressant pour faire de l'AoE sans rajouter une gemme de multiple projectiles.
J'avais déja plancher sur un build de ce genre, je pense que je vais le ressortir et le mettre à jour.

----------


## Kamikaze

Haha énorme la vidéo. ProjectPT je le déteste pas totalement mais la manière qu'il a de s'exprimer et de se la jouer "oh oui je suis un trou du cul et j'assume" c'est ridicule.

----------


## Ravine

Wild Strike est une excellente skill. En elementaliste Elemental Conflux, elle passe de Excellente a "tiens c'est quoi ces cadavres alors que j'etais a 3 ecrans de la?". Je recommande chaudement.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Je plussoie, j'ai fait un build dans ce genre là sur prophecy je faisais du t15. DPS à 100k+ et y'avait pas de grand sceptrum elem dmg dans mon tree. Alors que le build tournait autour de la jewel en question, je devais en avoir 10 en tout. Mais bon 20ex de jewels c'est un peu trop.  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

> For Cast on Critical Strike, Cast on Melee Kill, Mjölner and Cospri's Malice, *only one skill can be triggered per trigger event*. The damage of Cast on Critical Strike and Cast on Melee Kill has been increased, as described in "Active Skill Gem Balance" below.
> *The spell that is triggered is determined based on the order in which it is socketed*, and will cast supported spells in sequence, even across multiple attacks. These items and skills also have cooldowns which limit how often a skill is cast.


Donc faudra quiand même taper super vite. Par contre, ca rend encore plus Elementum Equilibrium interessant !

----------


## Zephy

Je vous laisses un peu d'avance ou pas les nenfants ?  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Je vous laisses un peu d'avance ou pas les nenfants ?


Osef après 3 semaines tu ne joueras plus ! 


 ::trollface::

----------


## Zephy

> Osef après 3 semaines tu ne joueras plus !


Oki , bah je jouerais solo , bon vent  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Oki , bah je jouerais solo , bon vent


Bah toute façon ça sera comme d'hab : la moitié n'aura pas pu patcher à temps, l'autre moitié ne va pas jouer toute la nuit et on sera tous en map d'ici grosso merdo pour lundi avec certains qui auront 25 niveaux d'avance ! ^^

Je me tate à commencer par le HC, je sais que je finirais en SC mais je me dis que si je commence en SC j'irais pas voir le HC...

----------


## Zephy

> Bah toute façon ça sera comme d'hab : la moitié n'aura pas pu patcher à temps, l'autre moitié ne va pas jouer toute la nuit et on sera tous en map d'ici grosso merdo pour lundi avec certains qui auront 25 niveaux d'avance ! ^^
> 
> Je me tate à commencer par le HC, je sais que je finirais en SC mais je me dis que si je commence en SC j'irais pas voir le HC...


Quand je dis solo , c'est solo solo , donc démmerdez vous  ::):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Vous vous prenez toujours la tête une league sur deux?

----------


## Zephy

> Vous vous prenez toujours la tête une league sur deux?


lol j'ai encore rien fait ...  ::):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> lol j'ai encore rien fait ...


Si t'es pas là on sera plus qu'entre pleureuses qui lootent rien sur mumble. Sur qui on va rager dans ce cas hein? SUR QUI?  :Cell:

----------


## Zephy

Bah justement c'est le but

----------


## Dirian

T'as intérêt a être là a l'heure !
Sinon on va t'insulter et rager dans ton dos  ::ninja::

----------


## Zephy

Non et puis rager si vous voulez , ce n'est pas ca qui me fera changer d'avis

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Nouvelle map unique

----------


## Dirian

Uber Atziri tuable avec Searing Bond, ca ouvre des possibilitées.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsye4jGi1kU

----------


## Kamikaze

Au fait vous avez vu la nouvelle divination card qui est vide? Vous pensez qu'elle fait quoi?

----------


## CaMarchePas

J'y verrais bien un lien avec http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/From_The_Void

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Je pense être limité par mon total manque d'envie de faire du trade, et mon ennui vertigineux envers le grind...


Pas mieux  :^_^:  Et pas de Netflix en stéréo pour moi.

-----

*Quelqu’un a mis son POESkillTree (Emmitt) à jour avec l’archive que Bex a filé sur le site officiel ?* Le SkillTree (2.3.0) plante sur mon install.
(240.txt renommé en SkillTree.txt et /Assets balancés dans le AppData/Roaming/… de la version AoW - ça plante au chargement des assets)

----------


## Ravine

le CD de 500ms pour CoC est par Spell https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile..._notes/d73gvj6

*Unique Item Balance:*
Mjölner: Its chance to cast  socketed lightning skills on hit has been increased from 30% to 100%.  Use a Divine orb if you want your legacy one to change.

----------


## Jalkar

Buff du mjolner, il a maintenant 100% de chance de casting. 
Ils sont aussi passé à un cycle de 14 sec et non 10 pour la classe d'ascendance de la witch

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Cospri's Malice  ::wub::

----------


## Ravine

Assassin Blade Vortex? ... Saboteur Fire Nova Mine? ...
Juggernaut PifPaf ?

...

Je ne sais pas quoi choisir pour commencer  ::(: 

(faut que je monte un truc pour financer mon Slayer Vigilant Strike Crit Staff et mon Inquisitor Lioneye's Burning Arrow)

----------


## Ravine

Cospri's Malice

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon.

Je suis libre 100% à partir du 2 et pour le week-end.

Je vais pex. Comme. Un. Putain. De goret.

----------


## Ifit

Connaissez vous un calculateur de mana cost pour les skills ? avec les links etc...
Pour voir si mon idée de build fontionne avec le nouveau casque unique .

----------


## Ravine

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...st_calculator/ ?

Apres c'est relativement simple, ce sont des mana multiplier, donc la formule c'est cout en mana * (multiplier)
pour un base cost a 8 et un mana multiplier a 140% (c'est donc * 1.4), ca fait 8 * 1.4 = 11.2 mana

Tu peux facilement te coller ca dans un excel (la formule est dans le lien reddit au dessus si tu n'as pas envie de te faire chier)(tu peux meme copier coller directos  de Google Sheet dans Excel)

----------


## Ifit

merci pour le lien.

Par contre je crois qu avec SRS je vais pas arriver au 100 mana cost  ::'(:  Je voulais me faire un build SRS et cast animate weapon sur le casque unique^^

3 SRS = 1 animate weapon

edit : peux etre plus jouable avec summon squeleton , mais alors la je sais pas se que ca donne en dps ^^

----------


## Ravine

http://www.pathoflinks.xyz/

----------


## Kamikaze

Stylé!

Tellement belle cette communauté poe  :Emo:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> http://www.pathoflinks.xyz/


Bookmark'em all !
Merci ! Excellente référence.

----------


## CaMarchePas

http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1717351

Pour les connexions lentes mais pas trop quand même y'a un lien officiel vers le torrent du fichier ggpk, mais c'est 5 Go du coup (au lieu de 2.6 Go à partir de 19h). Serveurs down à 19h et réouverture à 22h.

ps : ne pas remplacer le fichier avant que les serveurs ne soient coupés ou en tout cas ne lancez pas le client avant sinon ça va repatcher en 2.3

----------


## Ravine

Unique 3d Art?
Unique 3d Art.

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...unique_3d_art/

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Il y a aussi le topac sur forum officiel. Je le trouve pratique pour visualiser les images + icones.

Alors ? Premier RIP sur le Shaper à quelle heure ?  :^_^:  Je sens que ça va foncer comme des gorets…

Je serai probablement en Standard peut-être ce WE et quelque part dans la semaine si certains canards veulent tater de l’Atlas (je tourne parfois avec des contacts EU/US).

----------


## Bourrinopathe

La nouvelle voix de Zana (via Reddit).
(à ne pas écouter en entier because spoilers)

Son fort accent va me manquer  ::sad:: 




Cela dit, elle a une tête de bimbo générique et maintenant elle a la voix qui va avec…

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça va elle est pas mal, moins exotique. Le truc qui m'avait fait vraiment mal au coeur c'est les changements du Marauder, il était tellement mieux avant

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Waip pareil pour le Marauder. Il avait un style plus brut et moins sérieux. Il a pris un coup de fanatisme culturel là ^^

Et Zana c’est fini. C’est Tiffany maintenant.

Un nouvel outil pour CMP :

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Waip pareil pour le Marauder. Il avait un style plus brut et moins sérieux. Il a pris un coup de fanatisme culturel là ^^
> 
> Et Zana c’est fini. C’est Tiffany maintenant.
> 
> Un nouvel outil pour CMP :
> https://p7p4m6s5.ssl.hwcdn.net/public/bex/SocialQOL.jpg

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Grand ménage annoncé ce soir.  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Grand ménage annoncé ce soir.


Normalement côté officier y'a que des gens qui ont joué y'a moins de six mois ou pas loin (décembre ptet où j'y avais mis tous les actifs ?), par contre côté membres doit y'en avoir pas mal qu'on sait plus qui c'est mais qui ne se sont pas connecté depuis 3 ans...

----------


## doomeer

Moi j’envisage de rejouer là avec toutes ces nouveautés ^^

----------


## Kamikaze

Les serveurs d'update sont déjà morts x)

----------


## Mad-T

Sont pas encore online plutôt non ?

----------


## Tealyf

> Moi j’envisage de rejouer là avec toutes ces nouveautés ^^


Moi aussi je me remets tout doucement à jouer du coup l'update tombe à pic ! :D

----------


## Kamikaze

> Sont pas encore online plutôt non ?


19h c'est 19h  ::ninja:: 

C'est bon ça dl  ::lol::

----------


## Tealyf

Petite question (ne pas taper) : l'udpate pour ceux qui jouent via Steam arrive-t-elle en même que la version non-Steam ?

----------


## Mad-T

Je ne sais pas désolé.

Up and 1.4M/s, chava jusqu'ici !

----------


## Kamikaze

L'attente jusqu'à 22h va être longue je me tâte encore sur quoi jouer.

Faut que j'aille voir les nouveaux uniques ça va p'têt m'inspirer, y'a quasiment aucun changement sur le passive tree au final non?

----------


## Tealyf

> Je ne sais pas désolé.
> 
> Up and 1.4M/s, chava jusqu'ici !


Je m'auto réponds : je viens de lancer Steam et tada ! Màj de 2,6Gb en route !!

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Merci pour le plan torrent  :;):  (ready to baffes)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je pige pas ce qu'ils font de travers avec steam mais comme une grosse maj sur deux le ggpk ne change rien à ma mise à jour steam (que je le mette avant de maj, pendant la maj, après reboot ou check -de steam, ou du check poe-, une "extension" sur deux ça marche direct, une extension sur deux ça ne sert à rien).

'Fin bref, c'est pour ça que j'ai toujours le client officiel à part et là le ggpk marche systématiquement. o/

----------


## Kamikaze

mélol y'a déjà une queue de 3000 mecs  ::ninja:: 

Que personne me double§

----------


## Psycho_Ad

5000 maintenant.  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ca ouvre que dans une heure hein.

----------


## Kamikaze

Oh poussez-pas derrière j'étais là avant, qui va à la chasse, donner c'est donner

----------


## Dirian

7500 t_t

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

3400 !  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Vous pouvez quitter y'a un patch de 23mo.  ::lol::

----------


## Ananas

Une fois que les serveurs auront redémarrés, entre deux rips, qqn pourra-t-il m'ajouter à la guilde ?  Mon igname est supersaucisse.

----------


## Zerger

C'est ce soir la maj Atlas?? Je croyais que c'était le 9 :boulet:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Une fois que les serveurs auront redémarrés, entre deux rips, qqn pourra-t-il m'ajouter à la guilde ?  Mon igname est supersaucisse.


Ton ingame n'est pas bon donc je peux pas t'inviter.

----------


## Kamikaze

Génial le jeu plante en boucle chez moi  ::(:

----------


## Ananas

tienstiens, je pensais que c'était le nom du compte qui faisait foi...

Essaye FroushDaFroush pour voir ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> tienstiens, je pensais que c'était le nom du compte qui faisait foi...
> 
> Essaye FroushDaFroush pour voir ?


Quelle banane cet Ananas, c'est bien le nom de perso qui compte ^^ Invite lancée.

----------


## Ananas

:^_^: 

A ma décharge, c'est un peu con comme système. Mais bon, merci !

Maintenant il s'agit de réussir à lancer le jeu.

----------


## Kamikaze

Eeeet Serveur Down!

Je sens que je jouerai plus tard si ça continue, j'avais oublié la galère des débuts de league

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ca faisait longtemps oui...

----------


## Kamikaze

GGG a posté à ce sujet, gros problème de serv de leur côté

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1718103

----------


## CaMarchePas

J'ai viré les offline depuis 1 an ou plus pour faire de la place, demandez ici qu'on vous réinvite si vous rejouez.

Quelqu'un est parti de la guilde y'a quelques minutes, je sais pas qui, et c'était pas un kick donc si c'était une erreur qu'il se manifeste. ^^

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon bah impossible de se co, queue de 10km, va falloir m'expliquer comment les mecs qui racent en début de league gardent la foi.

On verra si c'est jouable demain  ::zzz::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Bon bah impossible de se co, queue de 10km, va falloir m'expliquer comment les mecs qui racent en début de league gardent la foi.
> 
> On verra si c'est jouable demain


Hypothèse de Ravine qui tient la route : les serveurs d'instances ont des priorités et les plus "haut niveau" sont prioritaire sur les bas niveaux (ou alors juste qu'ils ne sont pas pleins eux) et du coup les premiers ne se sont pas fait déco.

Après y'a des trucs bizarre, Dirian s'est reconnecté avant moi, sur le même serveur, mais j'ai pu rentrer dix bonnes minutes avant...

----------


## Zephy

port ethernet grillé de mon coté hier soir ( désolé Ravine  ::(:  ) , je vais faire le nécéssaire pour changer la box avant que d'autres port ne grille

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Bon, j’ai pu faire quelques petites maps avant l’assaut du gros lag et il y a des refontes bien sympas  ::lol:: 
Le boss de Canyon vous fait des bisous et espère vous voir prochainement  :^_^: 

Défoulez bien les canards  :;):

----------


## Ravine

> Hypothèse de Ravine qui tient la route : les serveurs d'instances ont des priorités et les plus "haut niveau" sont prioritaire sur les bas niveaux (ou alors juste qu'ils ne sont pas pleins eux) et du coup les premiers ne se sont pas fait déco.
> 
> Après y'a des trucs bizarre, Dirian s'est reconnecté avant moi, sur le même serveur, mais j'ai pu rentrer dix bonnes minutes avant...


Mon hypothese etait que chaque "tileset" (ou portion de la map de jeu) est sur un process/instance de serveur. Comme les streamers/racers sont efficaces, ils sont plus "en avance" sur le reste de la plebe. On a donc des process qui vont prendre un certain niveau de RAM, mais comme il y'a peu de monde, ca ne crashe pas.

Arrive le gros des joueurs, a la bourre, qui faisaient la queue, et c'est le rush pour Tidal Island. Bam, les process/serveurs de Tidal sont pris d'assaut par des milliers de joueurs, les processes prennent 10 fois plus de ram, multiplie par le nombre de joueurs, tout pete.


Sinon, ProjectPT
https://clips.twitch.tv/projectpt/DoubtfulOxEagleEye

Et sinon, Holy molly, ca c'est un anneau Facebreaker/Pillar of the Caged dans ta gueule.
http://imgur.com/a/FDvFi

----------


## Tealyf

Ah bah puti même Steam se fout de mal gueule alors que l'update est pas encore terminée... 
C'est moche

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain de merde mais Free qui me fait des décos en pleine game, j'ai failli RIP deux fois avec leurs conneries... Je vais être obligé d'arrêter de jouer si j'veux pas perdre mon perso  ::|: 

Je suis en cruel HC, preums ?  :Cigare:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Putain de merde mais Free qui me fait des décos en pleine game, j'ai failli RIP deux fois avec leurs conneries... Je vais être obligé d'arrêter de jouer si j'veux pas perdre mon perso 
> 
> Je suis en cruel HC, preums ?


Je prend tout mon temps, 2 heures par acte à peu près !  ::P: 

Ca permet de profiter du paysage et des rips en pagaille... Genre tout à l'heure j'attendais de voir si le premier arrivait en merciless ou pas, il est entré en premier à Harvest lvl55 mais c'est un lvl50 qui a fait le first twilight... puis un gars s'est connecté avec un pseudo et un first dafuquesque puis on a eu le n°3 et le n°2 à dix minutes d'intervalle qui ont rip !  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais je joue tranquille en mode roulette russe, free décide de mon sort à tout moment.

J'me suis fait un Trapper pour commencer et j'ai accumulé pas mal de currency. Vraiment pas fan de la fragilité du Shadow sur les dégâts physiques, c'est hyper pénible. Obligé d'avoir une flask anti-bleed.

J'aime bien le perso mais cette fragilité me gonfle, les dps sont bons mais j'aimerais que ce soit encore mieux vu la santé en papier.

Du coup je vais m'en servir seulement de mule pour Rush un peu le jeu et faire des sous pour préparer le retour de mon Blink/Mirror, y'a pas à dire ce build me manque trop, et je suis trop mauvais avec les autres builds, je connais pas assez, je tâtonne trop.

Je farm un peu Dried Lake Cruel et Yolo vers merciless avec 1800 pv

----------


## CaMarchePas

Tu découvres le shadow ? XD

C'est son gros problème : peu d'accès à la vie. Par contre tu peux avoir accès à beaucoup d'ES mais forcément faut du matos... T'attaques le merciless avec 1800 pv, j'attaque l'acte 4 normal avec 1650 pv... xD

----------


## Kamikaze

Je pars sur Hybride life/es en désespoir de cause mais ES est vraiment mauvais à bas lvl. J'étais parti pour CI à la base mais ça me parait bien trop loin, en terme de gear, de planning, etc. Un peu la flemme de faire ça surtout si c'est pour mourir rapidement vu que j'y connais rien à CI et que j'ai choppé Saboteur donc aucune défense magique à la trickster

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Je pars sur Hybride life/es en désespoir de cause mais ES est vraiment mauvais à bas lvl. J'étais parti pour CI à la base mais ça me parait bien trop loin, en terme de gear, de planning, etc. Un peu la flemme de faire ça surtout si c'est pour mourir rapidement vu que j'y connais rien à CI et que j'ai choppé Saboteur donc aucune défense magique à la trickster


Pour se faciliter la vie si tu pars ES tôt, faut chopper un solaris lorica. Ca permet de partir sur du low life plus tôt, mais en HC ça reste risqué.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Path of Carnage, j'en rigole tellement je trouve ça moche tous les items avec les bougies XD




Par contre je risque fort de réserver mes prochains points pour le "grasping hands pet" quand il sera vendu à part !  ::P:  (par ce que bon, claquer des points dans les coffres alors que les 3/4 des items ne m'intéressent pas, non merci  ::P:  )

Quel canard va venir jouer en team avec le set carnage + bouclier carnage + TP carnage ?  ::P:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

C’est le problème quand le modèle économique a besoin de plaire à tout le monde. Déjà qu’on a des petites ailes et des sacs à dos…  :^_^: 
Maintenant un sanglier à capuche pour ceux qui rêvent toujours de shapeshifting, des trucs qui dégoulinent de rouge quand on aime la peinture et on peut même faire pousser des mains quand on a une grosse envie d’horticulture  ::): 
Pourquoi pas des bougies.

Ce qui m’inquiète plus, c’est que les dévs parlaient à un moment de "cloaks"… En espérant que ce soit un troll.

----------


## Farell

La guilde Canard est toujours d'actualité ? si oui, je veux bien une petite invitation afin de partager des moments d'antholo... euh de folie  ::): 

Pour mon perso c'est "Farelh".

----------


## Mikh4il

> Je pars sur Hybride life/es en désespoir de cause mais ES est vraiment mauvais à bas lvl. J'étais parti pour CI à la base mais ça me parait bien trop loin, en terme de gear, de planning, etc. Un peu la flemme de faire ça surtout si c'est pour mourir rapidement vu que j'y connais rien à CI et que j'ai choppé Saboteur donc aucune défense magique à la trickster


Je suis un peu dans le même cas que toi, je vais passer en CI mais la phase préalable est vraiment dur. En plus comme je joue pas HC, je suis pas à fond donc je meurs un peu trop a mon gout.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais j'ai complètement laissé tomber ma mule du coup...

Et je me suis remonté mon build chouchou, le blink/mirror, j'arrive au map et lvl 70 là, ça parait incroyablement plus Bulky alors que ça reste un build fragile.

Je me ferai bien un autre reroll sur le côté mais j'hésite. Summoner pur à l'air trop cool à gros coup de spectres et ça fait un bail que j'ai pas joué mélée

----------


## Zerger

Rah le labyrinthe....

Ca m'avait pas manqué  :tired: 

J'ai l'impression que si j'essaie d'éviter les attaques d'Izaro, je place un coup toutes les 10 secondes...

----------


## Ravine

Bon, mon objectif sur cette league va etre d'acheter de looter The Scourge, puis de faire une Necromancer Melee Poison Dual Wield (avec Clayshaper pour avoir un Golem phys et un Chaos pour rester dans le theme)

The Scourge c'est cette nouvelle Claw
http://poedb.tw/us/unique.php?n=The+Scourge

----------


## CaMarchePas

Okay, ils ont un peu fumé l'équilibrage pour celle la je pense !

----------


## Ravine

Attends, tu as vu la 2 handed sword qui drope sur le Shaper? http://poedb.tw/us/unique.php?n=Starforge

No elemental damage, mais en echange, c'est un monstre de physical damage. Et y'a rien a propos du Chaos, donc ca peut tout a fait etre slot avec Added Chaos et Poison.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Okay ils nerfent les uniques OP qu'ils viennent de sortir pour en sortir d'encore plus OP ! Seems legit !  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

J'avance tranquille dans l'atlas, je fais du T6 (putain le boss d'Acid Lake, pire plaie du monde). Mais qu'est-ce-que je suis pauvre j'en ai marre, faut que je me trouve une combine pour faire de la thune parce que c'est plus possible.

Qui a les meilleurs tips pour faire de l'argent facile  ::o:  ?

Je trouve la chaos recipe trop lourdingue à faire D:
Y'a pas un bon spot à farmer pour la thune? Les boss de maps ont des drops pitoyables...

----------


## Ravine

> Bon, mon objectif sur cette league va etre d'acheter de looter The Scourge, puis de faire une Necromancer Melee Poison Dual Wield (avec Clayshaper pour avoir un Golem phys et un Chaos pour rester dans le theme)
> 
> The Scourge c'est cette nouvelle Claw
> http://poedb.tw/us/unique.php?n=The+Scourge



The Scourge Necromancer Dual Wield

https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...OVZggu7YMZjgBe

The Scourge - Clayshaper
Alberon's Warpath

Potential other uniques
- Blood of Corruption
- Ming's Heart
- Voidheart !!!!!

(chest) Reave - MPD - Multistrike - Added Chaos - Increased Critical Strike Chance - Something
(4) Zombie - Spectre - Minion Life - Minion Speed
(4) CWDT - Offering - Increased Duration - Convocation (over leveled to not triggered by CWDT)
(4) Whirling Blade - Faster Attack - Fortify - PCoC/ECoMS
(3 - Clayshaper) Chaos Golem - Stone Golem (Cl) - Minion Speed - Minion Damage
(3) Blasphemy - Poacher's Mark - une aura (Haste/Grace) ou une vaal grace.

Le necro scale le minion damage, les dommage de chaos; on beneficie de notre Offering (block?). On se balade avec une mini armee et on tape des trucs.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'avance tranquille dans l'atlas, je fais du T6 (putain le boss d'Acid Lake, pire plaie du monde). Mais qu'est-ce-que je suis pauvre j'en ai marre, faut que je me trouve une combine pour faire de la thune parce que c'est plus possible.
> 
> Qui a les meilleurs tips pour faire de l'argent facile  ?
> 
> Je trouve la chaos recipe trop lourdingue à faire D:
> Y'a pas un bon spot à farmer pour la thune? Les boss de maps ont des drops pitoyables...


La meilleure façon ? La chaos recipe !  ::P: 

Potentiellement aussi le rush de boss mais ça doit bien être chiant de trouver les pigeons qui vont payer pour que tu leurs tues le boss. Idem pour la revente de challenge, faut avoir de grosses maps et certains objectifs donc pas pour toi maintenant (et chiant à faire sans aucun doute).

Sinon pour faire la chaos recipe "simple", déjà si tu le fais avec des items non identifiés tu gagnes le double, je le rappelle vu que certains oublient... Ensuite perso je m'emmerde pas, j'ai deux façon qui m'emmerdent pas trop :
-un onglet avec 3 sets en préparation : arme à deux mains et en dessous casque/gant/bottes, à côté armure et en dessous ceinture et bijoux. Les 3 sets prennent toute la largeure, le bas du stash reste pour des ceintures/amulettes/anneaux en rab. Je ramasse systématiquement les bijoux et ceintures, le reste dépend de la map (si je fais souvent des tas d'objets dans un coin et j'utilise les derniers portails pour faire des aller retour)
-remplir un onglet de bijoux et ceintures puis faire des sessions dans l'acte 4 selon les besoins/envies pour faire des sets à la chaine (dried lake pour quantité, aqueduct pour finir humility, mines/kaom/daresso quand il faut une de leurs cartes...) 

Tant que tu lootes rien de faramineux bah t'as pas cinquantes options hein. 

Ah et accessoirement mais pas que quand même : revendre des currencies pour du chaos via poe.trade currency market, pas toutes les currencies et faut faire gaffe aux prix mais ça va relativement vite d'échanger les stocks, mais ça implique de se priver d'une partie de tes capacités de craft (sockets, couleurs, rerolls de map/flasks...)

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais je vais me faire une orga comme toi pour la chaos recipe, j'vais déjà monter un bon stock de ceintures/amulettes/rings avant de ramasser les armures que je trouve à la pelle de toute façon.

C'est quand même frustrant d'être pauvre, j'ai déjà en tête tout ce que je veux mais faut l'acheter (et je parle d'une 20 aine de chaos pas des trucs faramineux)...

----------


## Zerger

Bon bah j'aurai pas tenu très longtemps cette saison, toujours ce souci de fluidité et de desynch qui viennent tout gâcher  :tired:

----------


## Ptit gras

Dites les kikis, comment on fait pour avoir Zana dans son hideout ?  ::blink::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Dites les kikis, comment on fait pour avoir Zana dans son hideout ?


Il faut la croiser en map.

----------


## Ptit gras

Ok, parce que celle du laboratoire me trouve pas assez sexy pour venir habiter chez moi  ::P:

----------


## P1nGou1N

Dites, j'avais fait le jeu à sa sortie (que j'avais apprécié, sans plus) et je vois qu'il y'a eu trois tonnes de patchs depuis (et 6 gros DLC si je ne m'abuse).

Est ce que le jeu ressemble encore à la 1.0 ou ça peut valoir le coup de le refaire ?

J'ai retourné Grim Dawn dans tous les sens à sa sortie et du coup je suis un peu en manque de H&S là !

----------


## Kamikaze

Le jeu a vachement changé depuis sa sortie. Perso je trouve que y'a rien qui lui arrive à la cheville, le seul défaut pour moi (et je pinaille un peu) étant les ponctuels soucis de performance et le gameplay, gameplay dans le sens où j'aimerais plus de variété dans la nature des skills et le système de combat (mais c'est le style H&S qui veut ça), je dirais pas non à un système de combat plus élaboré avec des esquives un système de block, etc. ça reste tout de même très varié et certains combats de boss sont complètement dans la lignée de ce que je cherche en terme de gameplay (Vaal Oversoul, Atziri) mais il en faut plus je trouve!

T'façon c'est gratuit donc tu perds rien à essayer, le jeu est assez complexe quand tu débutes donc hésite pas à poser des questions sur les mécaniques de base. Perso j'ai passé au moins 1 an à jouer en faisant un peu n'importe quoi au début, je jouais de mon côté sans rien optimiser et c'était très fun, gros challenge rien que pour finir les actes. Avec le temps je suis passé sur des trucs optimisés et je suis de près la communauté online. Mais tout ça pour dire que t'as vraiment plusieurs niveaux de jeu. Selon ce que tu recherches je conseille soit de jouer tout seul et de découvrir (j'ai adoré faire ça, c'est ce que je recommande), soit de directement voir les Builds puissants etc.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Pour les $$$, les recettes chaos/regal sont toujours passionnantes mais un moyen sûr de faire progressivement rentrer des cailloux (mais pas rapidement, à moins de passer en mode hachoir industriel et d’éteindre le neurone). Certains font aussi du craft de jewels (aug+regal sur bonne base) puis vente de rares 3 mods.

*@P1nGou1N* : je suis de l’avis de Kamikaze. C’est aussi une question de goûts, en fonction de ce que tu aimes dans un H&S. PoE c’est tout de même du pur gameplay entièrement personnalisable, que ce soit ton build, le contenu endgame, le crafting, etc. Très riche. Certains mécanismes, ajoutés avec les ligues ne sont pas exceptionnels en terme de gameplay (shrines (buff temporaire risk/reward), les ghosts) mais d’autres apportent beaucoup (comme les masters, malgré les missions un peu nulles).
Par contre, pour en profiter, il va falloir avoir du temps de jeu. Le drop rate est essentiellement réglé pour du gros temps de jeu (sinon les psychopathes nolife innonderaient le marché de Head Hunters et Skyforth hein ^^). Ceci dit, on n’est pas à l’abris d’un coup de bol.

------

Petit patch améliorant le drop rate des maps justement. *This is a buff* (donc: 5%). Plus de sextants et Zana Tiffany qui vendra des maps d’un niveau plus intéressant.
Je galère un peu pour monter dans les tours en solo (essentiellement) dans les T8-10 même si je fais tourner des rares qui piquent le cul (ça drop mal).

En une cinquantaine de maps, j’ai dû avoir une dizaine de silver coins, et deux sextants.
À priori, pour les silver coins, il serait intéressant de crafter les strongboxes pour avoir un mod lié aux silver coins. C’est plutôt intéressant si on cherche à profiter de ce contenu spécifique.

Ils devraient aussi permettre aux missions de Tiffany d’un niveau plus élevé de lacher de la map de niveau supérieur (c’est encore verrouillé si on n’a pas débloqué de niveau de map correspondant sur l’Atlas).
Idem pour les coffres de l’Uber Lab.
Prévu pour 2.4.0c, demain.

Heureusement que ça répond au feedback.

S’il va toujours y avoir des agencements lassants, je trouve vraiment la refonte des maps excellente et certains boss fights beaucoup plus marrants (et variés).

*Note pour la postérité :* éviter les Twinned quand on ne connait pas la nouvelle map et son boss tout mignon  :^_^:  (Quay (T10))
(sans mon totem guignol cheatay, j’y passais…)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Bon bah j'aurai pas tenu très longtemps cette saison, toujours ce souci de fluidité et de desynch qui viennent tout gâcher


Tout le temps ou juste certaines zones ? Si c'est que les zones de pluie et une partie du labyrinthe, c'est un bug qu'ils tardent à résoudre... Si c'est tout le temps... hmm bizarre, quelle config ? testé avec / sans multythreading ? connexion ? lockstep ou predictive ? 




> Dites, j'avais fait le jeu à sa sortie (que j'avais apprécié, sans plus) et je vois qu'il y'a eu trois tonnes de patchs depuis (et 6 gros DLC si je ne m'abuse).
> 
> Est ce que le jeu ressemble encore à la 1.0 ou ça peut valoir le coup de le refaire ?
> 
> J'ai retourné Grim Dawn dans tous les sens à sa sortie et du coup je suis un peu en manque de H&S là !


A la sortie comme la béta publique ou comme la 1.0 (fin de l'acte 3 et Dominus en last boss) ou comme la 2.0 (acte 4 et Malachai) ?

En première page tu peux retrouver les grosses sorties et doit y'avoir un lien qui rappelle les changements aussi (en anglais).

Avec la 2.0 le contenu est plus "fluide" pourrait-on dire avec des WP replacées et des zones revues (supprimées, fusionnées, déplacées) et l'acte 4 rajoute un cran de difficulté à chaque fois (genre plus dur que Dominus mais plus dur aussi que l'acte 1 de la difficulté suivante) avec pas mal de big boss. Plus récemment Ascendancy rajoute des spécialisation de classe via le labyrinthe lui aussi plus dur que le contenu classique et permet pas mal de variantes de builds/nouveau builds. Et la toute dernière version rajoute des améliorations sur les maps. 

Si t'as aimé la première fois tu devrais relancer pour au moins refaire le normal tranquillement, comme dit c'est gratuit et tu verras vite si le grind t'attire ou pas (si le mode normal se torche en 3-4 heures pour les bourrins à poil, et moitié moins en équipé, t'as quand même de quoi tenir 6+ heures si tu cherches tes repères et vide tout  :;):  )

----------


## Kamikaze

> Bon bah j'aurai pas tenu très longtemps cette saison, toujours ce souci de fluidité et de desynch qui viennent tout gâcher


Désactive l'option "multithreading" pour moi ça a rendu le jeu fluide.

----------


## Kamikaze

Haha je viens de faire un trade avec le joueur #1 (SteelTeamAU), il a le temps de trade le mec!

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Le trade, c’est aussi la survie  :^_^: 

Tiens, niveau *perfs* je suis plutôt confort : si je ne peux pas me permettre de jouer en dubstep, en vsync ça se cale confortablement à* 60 fps la plupart du temps.* Il y a bien des petits pics ou ça mouline plus mais c’est vraiment très ponctuel (de la grosse strongbox avec tout qui pète d’un coup + foire à la Michael Bay déjà à fond autour).
Sans vsync, ça tourne à 140 fps environ, avec des variations plus importantes. Jamais rien vu à moins de 40 fps.
Tout ça avec un perso endgame en Sunder multistrike, gore fx, herald et autres trucs qui pètent de partout dans des maps tendues parfois multiproj.

_i5 @4.3GHz + GTX 970 + de la RAM pas saturée + SSD_

Très confortable. En vous souhaitant au moins la même (+ du lockstep de veinards).

----------


## Kamikaze

Perso j'ai 230+ Fps sans V Sync mais je suis pas hyper satisfait des perfs.

Que ce soit avec ou sans V Sync je vais tout le temps avoir des drops dans certaines situations. Dont certains drops de fps clairement buggés.

Par exemple je LAG TOUJOURS contre Dominus quand il fait la pluie de sang. C'est systématique, mes FPS tombent sans raison. Et dès que la pluie s'en va ça revient à la normale.

Et le pire c'est que sur un PC plus pourri ça le fait pas, c'est très lourd ce genre de bug. Impossible de trouver d'où ça vient.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon j'ai fini par trouver quelques thunes via des trades et je respire enfin, le perso prend forme.




Il me manque:
- Belly of the Beast qui sera mon choix pour tenir en remplacement de Lightning Coil que je jouais dans l'ancienne version de mon build.
- Un 5-Link en plus, ou (rêvons) un 6-Link
- Faire le lab en Merciless et en Uber
- Un Quiver corrupted +1 Arrow avec Atk Speed et Adds Damage (je suis prêt à parier que c'est encore plus dur à avoir qu'un 6-Link)
- 10-15 Level de plus  ::o: 
- Encore plus de life sur les Gear
- Les bons enchantements du lab (une galère a farm, j'avais laissé tomber la dernière league après 50 run sans succès)
- Un Lioneye's Glare à 350+ de dps (galère)

----------


## Farell

> Dites, j'avais fait le jeu à sa sortie (que j'avais apprécié, sans plus) et je vois qu'il y'a eu trois tonnes de patchs depuis (et 6 gros DLC si je ne m'abuse).
> 
> Est ce que le jeu ressemble encore à la 1.0 ou ça peut valoir le coup de le refaire ?
> 
> J'ai retourné Grim Dawn dans tous les sens à sa sortie et du coup je suis un peu en manque de H&S là !


J'ai aussi essoré Grim Dawn et j'avais essayé il y a quelques années POE sans accroché du tout.
Et là çà passe bcp mieux en suivant un build du forum officiel.

----------


## Zerger

> Tout le temps ou juste certaines zones ? Si c'est que les zones de pluie et une partie du labyrinthe, c'est un bug qu'ils tardent à résoudre... Si c'est tout le temps... hmm bizarre, quelle config ? testé avec / sans multythreading ? connexion ? lockstep ou predictive ?


Toute la derniere partie du laby (apres le deuxieme trial), je sentais bien que le flamdash sortait très tard, donc pour le combat final contre Izaro, j'ai préfére ne pas l'utiliser. Sauf que meme en courant je perdais de la vie contre des attaques ou des pieges qui me semblaient hors de portée. Dejà que le laby est chiant à faire et obligatoire, mais crever sur ce genre de connerie tout à la fin c'est vraiment frustrant.

Surtout que je trouvais que les perfs en jeu étaient bien meilleures qu'avant, le jeu se lance plus vite et j'ai beaucoup moins de desynch qu'avant. Mais le probleme persiste sur les quelques fights ou il faut justement eviter à tout prix les attaques adverses  :tired: 

Bon j'ai rage uninstall dans la foulée, mais je le reinstallerai, j'ai vraiment envie de tester mon build en cours... Mais la grosse grosse blase quoi  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Désactive l'option "multithreading" pour moi ça a rendu le jeu fluide.


Je crois que j'ai déjà touché pas mal aux settings, mais mon ordi continue a faire l'aspirateur quand je lance ce jeu.... et juste ce jeu

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais laisse tomber c'est hyper décourageant de mourir sur un prob technique, à l'époque j'étais mort 2 fois sur une déco du serveur (donc côté GGG) en plein map complètement vide, je me re log et je suis en softcore... J'étais fou, mais bon c'est pas commun.

Ah oui y'avait un prob avec le jeu aussi sous windows 10.

Je te donne mes settings j'essaye-d'éviter-les-drops-au-maximum peut-être que ça t'aidera à le faire tourner mieux:

-Mettre le jeu en mode compatibilité pour Win 7 ou Win 8 si tu es sous Win 10
- Multithreading Désactivé, Windowed FullScreen, V-Sync ON, Shadow Low, Antialiasing Off, Texture Medium

----------


## Ravine

Surtout l'antialiasing. Avec le mouvement et la distance de la camera, c'est pas un des trucs les plus violents a l'oeil (avec nos ecran 1080p) et ca devrait soulager grandement. Surtout avec les scenarios avec beaucoup de transparence (ce qui est probablement le cas avec la pluie de sang). Apres c'est du pifometre eclaire, mais ca ne me parait pas debile.

----------


## P1nGou1N

Merci pour vos réponses !

Je vais m'y remettre avec un pote du coup. Il a l'air bien exigeant et ça me plait bien. Dommage pour le loot faible pour ceux qui crament pas le jeu en revanche mais bon...

Pour répondre à Camarchepas, je l'avais fait à sa sortie de bêta, donc version 1.0 j'imagine ?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Dommage pour le loot faible pour ceux qui crament pas le jeu en revanche mais bon...


T'inquiète, c'est pas vraiment un soucis car les items concernés ne servent que dans des builds "haut-de-gamme" qui ne concernent qu'une minorité de joueurs. La plupart des builds fonctionnent bien sans un matos de fou... la seule limite, c'est de devoir faire un minimum de trade pour acheter les uniques communs dont tu aurais besoin mais que tu n'aurais pas looté.

Pour te donner une idée, je viens de monter un perso sur la nouvelle league et qui commence à très bien tourner avec un peu de chance et du trade. Pour un budget d'une 15aine de chaos, j'ai acheté un matos qui me permet de faire le gros du contenu du jeu sans soucis. Et 15 chaos, c'est parce qu'on est en début de league car en standard les même uniques que j'ai acheté valent pour 1 chaos chaque !

Si tu veux suivre des builds proposés sur le forum officiel, je te conseille de sélectionner ceux qui ont les mentions "Super Cheap" - "Beginner Friendly" - "League Starter", etc. Ça évite les mauvaises surprises, comme j'ai connu à mes débuts dans le jeu, où tu vise un build au pif qui à l'air trop cool et qui finalement ne fonctionne qu'avec un matos de l'espace et te laisse donc dans la merde une fois arrivé en milieu de cruel / merciless !  ::'(:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

En parlant de spatio-matos et monstruosités de builds qui s’injectent de la testostérone par barils de 100L :



C’est tout à fait indécent, vous êtes prévenus.
Ça sort de la news GGG de ce jour.

Il y a certaines variations mais la base coûte tout de même un don d’organes intégral.
Ça a l’intérêt de présenter ce qu’on peut pondre en optimisant un gros paquet de matos avec une idée potable (mais pas spécialement originale).

Ça y va à coup de 800k DPS tout en ayant une bonne survivabilité.
Il y a le ticket de caisse à la fin.  ::trollface:: 

(la mise en page pique un peu les yeux mais on n’est plus à ça près, hein…)

----------


## Zephy

Suivre les builds est le moyen le plus "sur" quand tu commence le jeu ou bien quand tu recommence aussi , et par la suite en faire des variantes quand tu as un peu plus d'experience dans le jeu  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

Je trouve que c'est vraiment bien de se casser les dents sur le jeu en y allant sans rien connaître.

Tu profites et comprends d'autant plus la valeur d'un bon build ou autre après.

J'ai passé facile plusieurs mois à tuer des packs de mobs blanc en Normal en 3 minutes, en tuant chaque mob un par un avec mon super setup double strike + faster attacks + increased melee.

Je One Shotais chaque mob et je croyais que mon build était bon. Je galérais à tuer Dominus en Normal et atteindre Merciless c'était mon rêve. Maintenant je torche ça en 6 heures mais je regrettes absolument pas, ça donne un gros sens de progression.

J'aurais pas autant aimé si j'avais direct atteint les maps avec un build puissant. J'ai mis au moins 1 an avant de toucher ma première map parce que je jouais en solo self-found sans rien lire sur les mécaniques de jeu. Genre au début je pigeais pas pourquoi je prenais aussi cher sur Merveil en normal. Après à chacun son style de jeu, mais toutes ces galères ça m'a laissé de super souvenirs. Mettre 45 minutes pour tuer Dominus en normal, etc. La belle époque.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Ouais enfin se casser les dents c'est relatif, c'est pas Crusader Kings 2 ou EU3 sans tuto non plus  :^_^: 

Dans ceux là si tu arrives la fleur au fusil non seulement tu comprends pas ce que tu fais mal, mais tu comprends pas forcément d'emblée ce que tu dois faire...

Avec un peu de bouteille sur des hack'n slashs et en se posant la question de "pourquoi est-ce que j'avance pas/plus ?" quand on coince c'est jouable de pondre un build qui tienne un peu la route au bout du 4-5e perso...


Bref, redémarré ce coup ci avec un Juggernaut Cyclone, j'ai tenté un départ sur Ground Slam, testé Sunder aussi, mais comme je voulais pas passer sur EQ et que les deux skills précitées m'ont pas accroché, je suis retombé sur un vieux fondamental. En plus ça me va bien, ça faisait longtemps et je me lassais des persos à distance (j'avais cédé au côté obscur du spark voltaxic sur Perandus  ::XD:: ). 

Je m'amuse bien, faut dire que j'ai un vieux faible pour les CàC dans les diablo-like, mais l'état des combats en mêlée par rapport au distance sur PoE m'avait un peu refroidi à l'époque du coup j'avais un peu laissé les bourrins à l'écurie par le passé. D'ailleurs entre parenthèses Ancestral Warchief fait des dégâts de mutant, c'est indécent, il prend tellement d'importance dans mon gameplay que je vais finir par lui donner un nom et lui fourguer des chèques resto.

PS: pour les fps, perso j'ai essayé beaucoup de trucs et j'ai du mal à y voir une cohérence, c'est très erratique. je peux taper 60 fps dans une zone pleine de mob ou avec moultes effets, et prendre du freeze et de la chute à 20 fps sur des plans beaucoup moins chargés.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais enfin c'est relatif, c'est pas comme faire Polytechnique et 2 Doctorats à 16 ans

Tout est relatif

 :tired:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Ouais enfin c'est relatif, c'est pas comme faire Polytechnique et 2 Doctorats à 16 ans
> 
> Tout est relatif


En parlant d'un autre jeu vidéo je pense pas être si loin que ça de PoE sur l'échelle des trucs relatifs note bien  ::ninja:: 

Non mais je reformule ma pensée, ça pourra ptet servir à quelqu'un qui hésite : comme pour certains autres titres (dark souls vient en tête d'emblée, mais y'en a d'autres) la difficulté de PoE est globalement surestimée par la majeure partie de la population des gens n'y jouant pas (et certains joueurs pour le coup sont pas innocents de ça - on aime bien parfois faire croire qu'on fait partie d'une élite quelconque, donc on survend la complexité). 

Malheureusement, ça influe aussi sur l'entrain des joueurs débutants à passer outre les premières difficultés, car ils s'attendent à ce que ce soit la première marche d'une longue descente aux enfers. Imho c'est pas le cas, le principe du jeu est simple, et les difficultés rencontrées d'emblée sont globalement les mêmes au bout de 1200h de jeu (à savoir : comment continuer à progresser en corrigeant mon build, mon stuff ou ma manière d'aborder le contenu).  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah ok, perso pour un débutant je pense que c'est plus l'ambiance et le plaisir de la découverte qui font tenir plus qu'autre chose (c'est le cas pour moi j'adore l'ambiance, et le pire c'est que je m'en lasse pas). Et le challenge initial je vois ça comme un point positif, genre je pense que si t'es rebuté par la "difficulté" du jeu dès le début c'est que c'est p'têt pas ton style tout simplement. Après y'a sûrement beaucoup de néophytes qui arrêtent le jeu après avoir "fini" l'aventure en normal et je comprends tout à fait, mais rien que cette aventure solo en normal vaut le coup d'installer le jeu  ::o: 

Ces musiques!

----------


## Zerger

Quel que soit le jeu, pourquoi se gacher le plaisir de la découverte et de l'apprentissage en allant direct recopier un build fait par un autre mec avant même de lancer le jeu?
Perso, je trouverais aucun plaisir à jouer un perso que je n'aurais pas élaborer moi-même, c'est justement ça qui est fun dans un HnS.

Bon sinon, j'ai mis tout à low et ca tourne mieux, meme si mon ordi continue à souffler. Me reste plus qu'à dropper une armure 5L pas dégueu. Y'a pas un tuto sur le trade pour ce jeu ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kamikaze

Zerger pour les shadow met les sur low pas sur off pour que le jeu reste joli si c'est pas déjà fait.

Pour le trade: Si tu veux acheter tu vas sur Poe.trade et tu choisis ce que tu veux tout simplement, tu auras un bouton "Whisper" qui te permettra de contacter le vendeur.

Pour vendre c'est un peu plus compliqué, tu peux utiliser le trade chat ingame et spammer ce que tu veux vendre à intervalle régulier (je fais souvent ça, c'est la méthode à l'ancienne, j'aime bien ça a son charme).

Sinon tu peux aller sur le forum, dans la section Trading tu trouves ta league et tu crées un thread. Pour vendre un item il faut cliquer sur ton perso en haut à gauche, puis cliquer sur un item dans un de tes stashs dans l'onglet stash, ça ajoutera l'item dans le thread et il sera publiquement listé, les gens te contacteront alors pour l'acheter.
Le mieux c'est de faire ça automatiquement avec "Acquisition" un soft dédié. https://github.com/xyzz/acquisition/releases

Tu trouveras des tutos acquisition gratos.

Enfin la solution la payante c'est d'acheter un Premium Stash Tab, ça coute un peu moins de 5 dollars et ça transforme un de tes tabs de stash en "Premium" en cliquant droit sur son numéro tu peux alors le mettre en Public et tout ce que tu mets dedans sera directement visible pas les acheteurs (tu peux choisir le prix) sur poe.trade, ils te contacteront alors pour trade.


Donc en gros c'est très "à la main" le trade dans poe. Perso j'aime bien ça fait parti du charme du jeu, t'as rien de vraiment full automatique comme une Auction House classique. Mais ça te permet parfois de faire du vrai troc à l'arrache et à l'occasion de rencontrer des joueurs sympas.

Sinon quand t'es ingame hésite pas à demander à la guilde (surtout si t'es en HC vu que j'y suis aussi  :Cigare: ) on pourra parfois te filer des trucs gratos.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah oui d'ailleurs concernant l'option 1 de trade "à la criée" dans le chat de trade. Ça peut sembler naze mais c'est comme ça que je suis tombé sur le #1 du serveur et que j'ai trade avec lui. Donc ça marche bien surtout quand tu surveilles ce que veulent les acheteurs pour écouler ton stock. Et j'ai pu taper la discute avec lui donc c'est de ce genre d'interactions sympas dont je parle dans le charme du jeu.

Pour vendre il faut copier son item dans le chat avec ctrl + alt + clic et indiquer un prix correct, tu trouveras parfois du monde.

Après y'a des trades plus ou moins liquide mais genre si tu échange des fusings pour des chaos c'est hyper liquide, pareil pour tout un tas d'autres trucs. Après y'a des trades absolument pas liquide, tu trouveras aucun acheteur, genre des uniques bas niveaux pas terribles.

----------


## Zerger

Non non je joue pas HC, je suis pas fou. Rien qu'hier soir, je lance le jeu, j'entre dans un WP, un pack de monstres arrive: gros freeze de 30 secondes -> retour à l'écran de login
J'ai déjà essayé le trade à la volée mais faut être patient et avoir de bons reflexes  ::P:  Je vais jeter un oeil au site, merci !

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

D'ailleurs en parlant d'ambiance, j'aime beaucoup les nouveaux écrans de chargement. 

Ça parait tout con, mais ça ajoute pas mal à la fois au côté "fini" du jeu comme à l'immersion. Perso les artworks me donnent toujours l'impression d'une cohérence, et d'un monde qui s'étend au-delà de ce qu'on en voit, au moins dans l'esprit des auteurs/artistes.

----------


## Zerger

Oui j'avoue ils sont super jolis, surtout la cascade de l'acte 2, à chaque fois que je tombe dessus, je me dis "Tiens, je me referais bien un Dwarf Fortress"  ::P: 

Peut etre qu'un jour, ils vont rajouter une vraie texture pour les zone de transition au lieu de cet infame fond blanc

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> D'ailleurs en parlant d'ambiance, j'aime beaucoup les nouveaux écrans de chargement. 
> 
> Ça parait tout con, mais ça ajoute pas mal à la fois au côté "fini" du jeu comme à l'immersion. Perso les artworks me donnent toujours l'impression d'une cohérence, et d'un monde qui s'étend au-delà de ce qu'on en voit, au moins dans l'esprit des auteurs/artistes.


Waip  ::):  Ça parait pas tout con du tout, c’est aussi ce qui donne naissance à tous ces petits polygones qui remuent des fesses. Bon depuis, ils ont embarqué des artistes qui donnent dans le manga/asiatruc (coucou la Scion), mais il y a encore ce parfum brut de Robert E. Howard dans la soupe.
D’ailleurs, je crois qu’il y a/aura/eu un podcast avec deux artistes et des questions à poser via Reddit.

Je ne sais plus dans quel post, GGG expliquait leur goût pour certaines influences comme Lovecraft, Robert E. Howard, et d’autres. J’apprécie d’ailleurs beaucoup qu’ils n’aient pas exclusivement insisté sur les atmosphères rudes/lugubres/désolées, mais aussi ensoleillées et au charme de cette antiquité méridionale. Bon, ils avaient aimé Titan Quest aussi.

Bex avait aussi indiqué que les images de chargement seraient dispo en téléchargement - parce que maintenant ça charge trop vite sur SSD - please fix !  :^_^: 

Je me demande vraiment sur quoi ils vont partir avec l’acte 5. On n’a pas encore d’environnements enneigés mais ça serait assez banal…

*[EDIT]*: ah ben tiens j’avais pas vu : les belles images des chargements.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

:haha: 

(via Reddit)

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Le topic de la rage !

----------


## Zephy

> Le topic de la rage !


Meuh non  ::P: 

Ps :Carcass 5L acheté 2 Exalt  ::P:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Le topic de la rage !


Très à-propos hein ?  :^_^:  Je préfèrerai ne pas looter ce genre de monstruosité.

Maintenant, je vends directement tout item avec du troll mod (ridiculous life regen per second, ahah damage reflected, candle light radius, git gud reduced requirements, …).
Sacrés farceurs de GGG !

----------


## Zerger

Bon j'ai testé poe.trade et effectivement ca marche super bien. Me fallait une armure 5L et j'en ai trouvé une super jolie pour pas cher dans la minute, le mec très sympa a repondu direct. Bref merci !

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah bah moi qui voulait tester Belly of The Beast je l'ai drop (34% le roll de vie), c'est pas si dingue en fait, ça me fait gagner 300 HP en gros. Je vais p'têt chercher un autre torse plus intéressant, je sais pas quoi prendre. Là je suis en mode optimisation, mon build est globalement fini.

Comme opti j'hésiter à passer en Gear full ES, là j'ai des gears au pif juste pour maximiser mes dégâts, les HP et avoir mes Res à fond. Mais 0 Armor et 0 Evasion.

Donc tant qu'à faire le mieux est peut-être de prendre des Gears full ES pour avoir un plus gros buffer de vie.

Je suis Top 1089 sur le ladder, on approche doucement du Top 1000  ::lol:: 

Si vous voulez voir mon perso c'est là (Phraact): https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...rix/characters

Faut que je passe en revue tous les nouveaux uniques et affixes pour voir si je peux améliorer le build significativement

----------


## Zerger

Comment ils font les mecs pour looter des trucs bien? Le %rare item ca aide ou c'est juste le nombre d'heures passés sur le jeu qui compte ?

Bon sinon mon build commence à prendre forme, le cast on crit marche à merveille avec Elemental Equilibrium, vivement que je réussisse le second laby et que je trouve une 6L  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

> Comment ils font les mecs pour looter des trucs bien? Le %rare item ca aide ou c'est juste le nombre d'heures passés sur le jeu qui compte ?


Rarity influe pas beaucoup à moins d'en cumuler une tonne volontairement. Là j'ai 24 heures de jeu sur mon perso actuel et j'ai acheté la plupart des trucs "bien", j'ai looté que 1 ou 2 bons items moi-même.

Sinon le mieux c'est le crafting, j'en fais pas beaucoup avec ce perso mais y'a des persos avec qui je craft le principal de mon stuff (quand je joue trapper ou 2H Melee par exemple). Le crafting c'est un peu long à expliquer mais en gros tu utilises des recipes (http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Vendor_recipe_system), le nouveau système d'essences, les Masters ou la currency habituelles (chaos, alteration) pour te faire la pièce d'équipement que tu veux.

Les très bons joueurs savent aussi reconnaitre la valeur d'une pièce d'équipement en un coup d'oeil, pour ça faut bien connaître la méta, les builds populaires, et donc des fois toi tu vas ramasser un truc et tu vas dire "bof" alors que ça vaut plusieurs chaos.

Aussi tu lootes plus souvent des trucs bien plus ton niveau est élevé. Donc le nombre d'heures de jeu influe pas mal mais il arrive souvent d'être chanceux et de tomber sur un super item ou de la bonne currency.

On a eu 2 canards qui ont looté une Exalt par exemple, moi j'ai pas eu cette chance mais j'ai accumulé pas mal de petits trucs que j'ai revendu et mon perso est assez riche au final alors que je force pas plus que ça.

----------


## Farell

> [...]et donc des fois toi tu vas ramasser un truc et tu vas dire "bof" alors que ça vaut plusieurs chaos [...]


Un peu ma hantise mais je pense qu'à mon niveau (18~20 je sais plus trop) le risque de vendre à vil prix au pnj un matos qui pourrait rapporter gros est très peu élevé.

Il y a un niveau à partir duquel un tuto est proposé pour le craft ?

----------


## Ravine

> Ah bah moi qui voulait tester Belly of The Beast je l'ai drop (34% le roll de vie), c'est pas si dingue en fait, ça me fait gagner 300 HP en gros. Je vais p'têt chercher un autre torse plus intéressant, je sais pas quoi prendre. Là je suis en mode optimisation, mon build est globalement fini.
> 
> Comme opti j'hésiter à passer en Gear full ES, là j'ai des gears au pif juste pour maximiser mes dégâts, les HP et avoir mes Res à fond. Mais 0 Armor et 0 Evasion.
> 
> Donc tant qu'à faire le mieux est peut-être de prendre des Gears full ES pour avoir un plus gros buffer de vie.


L'interet de la belly of the beast c'est que c'est une tres bonne alternative a un torse rare, et c'est generalement pas trop cher. Ensuite, si tu es un perso Strength ou avec du +flat Life sur tes autres equipements, ton +34% va commencer a etre interessant. La Belly c'est un item qui va balancer d'un cote ou de l'autre: soit il va compenser un build qui a "peu" de +% life, soit il va booster un perso qui a une grosse reserve de +life flat, pour l'augmenter significativement. Avec ce roll, c'est quand meme l'equivalent de 5 passive points dans la Life Wheel. C'est ca qu'il faut voir, le fameux "opportunity cost"

----------


## Zerger

Lvl 55 et j'ai pas encore vu de 5L tomber  ::(: 

Bon là, j'ai rushé le Ledge Cruel, je suis un peu en mode Glass Cannon mais je vais essayer de farmer un peu la zone pour faire le plein de matos.
C'est con qu'il y ait plus Perendus, j'aimais bien ses promos flash  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

> Un peu ma hantise mais je pense qu'à mon niveau (18~20 je sais plus trop) le risque de vendre à vil prix au pnj un matos qui pourrait rapporter gros est très peu élevé.
> 
> Il y a un niveau à partir duquel un tuto est proposé pour le craft ?


Nan malheureusement GGG a clairement opté pour la voie de la découverte par les joueurs (les grands mystères des recettes possibles), ça fait partie du jeu et peu de chance qu'ils changent leur posture à ce sujet, pour le craft check le lien du wiki que j'ai donné ou regarde les tutos de crafts de ZiggyD sur youtube.

Sinon t'inquiète pas, à faible niveau ce que tu trouves n'a pas une énorme valeur tu peux avancer tranquille, ramasse juste la grosse currency (chaos etc.)

Les drops intéressant arrivent plus tard quand tu seras act 4 merciless et que tu commences les map.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ouais et sinon si t'as des questions demande sur le topic. Le problème quand tu débutes c'est que tu connais même pas l'ensemble des possibilités donc tu sais même pas ce que tu veux en premier lieu. Même moi je sais pas exactement ce qu'il me faut pour faire au mieux.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

*@Zerger* :
Le _magic find_ (% rarity % quantity) aide définitivement, le bol avec RNGesus, et les millions d’heures de grind. Mais surtout du bol. Un bon drop et tu récup un matos qui vaut une blinde.
En notant que le meilleur matos tombe à haut niveau (mais pas seulement).

Les runs de _bosses_ (pluriel de boss, hein) peuvent aussi bien fonctionner. Surtout si c’est bien organisé avec un MF culler (qui pète généralement comme une ampoule mais est tellement bardé de matos MF qu’il ressemble à Barracuda + Culling Strike pour avoir le kill et donc influer sur le drop) ET des runners ultrarapides (qui foncent au boss + portail (sans passer leur temps à crever en chemin)).

Rinse and repeat ad nauseam et les piñatas finiront pas pondre de jolies choses.

Si tu farmes, fais-le en groupe max.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il y a un niveau à partir duquel un tuto est proposé pour le craft ?


Sans oublier que les mods des masters sont de niveau inférieur aux mods obtenus par le crafting à la dure obtenu à coup d’orbes (activité pour les riches qui deviennent plus riches).

----------


## Ravine

Laissez tomber les Flame Totem

Flame*blast* Totem is the new Black



Et le boss d'Arid Lake qui fait du patin a glace

----------


## Kamikaze

À partir de de maintenant ce sera Patron. Monsieur Patron.  :Cigare:

----------


## mauguen

yop, 
y'a du monde en league ? 
si oui je serai pas contre une invite dans la guilde  ::):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Donne ton pseudo et on t'invitera. N'hésite pas à venir sur le mumble aussi.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais on est tous sur la league, balance ton pseudo pour une invite

----------


## mauguen

Mouguinette
sinon cest mauguen

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> *@Zerger* :
> Le _magic find_ (% rarity % quantity) aide définitivement, le bol avec RNGesus, et les millions d’heures de grind. Mais surtout du bol. Un bon drop et tu récup un matos qui vaut une blinde.
> En notant que le meilleur matos tombe à haut niveau (mais pas seulement).


Le soucis étant que tuer plus vite est une forme d'increased quantity - au final plus efficace et moins onéreuse que d'équiper du MF, surtout que l'IIR ne concerne pas les drops de currency. Le MF perso je suis pas convaincu, sauf évidemment dans le cas que tu présentes en groupe avec un MF culler dédié, mais ça reste à la marge pour le joueur solo.

Après une règle de fond pour moi reste d'essayer de nettoyer le maximum son trajet pendant le leveling, ça prend pas énormément de temps en plus de péter les paniers/décors et ça peut rapporter gros. J'ai déjà choppé un exalt sur un cadavre pendu de la Tidal Island... c'était un beau moment...  ::cry::

----------


## Zerger

> Le soucis étant que tuer plus vite est une forme d'increased quantity


Ouais, c'était déjà mon credo sur MXl.

Pas mal le setup runners+culler  ::P: 

Tiens hier, avant d'affronter Malakai, un mec du groupe nous a demande de retourner en vile, il est entré seul dans l'arene et on devait le rejoindre pour son portail, afin de tromper le nombre de joueurs pour que le boss ait moins de vie.
Vous me confirmez que c'est pipeau?

----------


## mauguen

> Donne ton pseudo et on t'invitera. N'hésite pas à venir sur le mumble aussi.


le probleme cù'est quil n'y a pas grand monde sur le mumble poe  ::P:  et jai pas les droits en plus  ::):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> le probleme cù'est quil n'y a pas grand monde sur le mumble poe  et jai pas les droits en plus


Ben normal la journée y'a personne, le soir vers 20h30 on est 4/5 en moyenne pour faire les zanas.

----------


## Drup

Kamikaze: T'as considéré http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/The_Brass_Dome ? Pour HC, ca semble très très fort.

----------


## ursule15

Hello,

Je me suis un peu remis à POE.
Je suis un joueur peu assidu, je joue de temps en temps (quelques heures par semaine max) sans trop me prendre la tête à optimiser ou tout ça.

Je suis parti sur une witch, avec les gemmes pour faires des zombies / squelettes et les petits cranes flottants enflammés.
Je suis dans l'acte 2.
Au niveau des points, j'ai cherché à accéder aux trucs qui boostent les minions évidemment, histoire d'être cohérent.

Mais je m'ennuie, c'est trop simple. Je n'ai jamais la sensation d'être un peu en danger, de devoir gérer ma vie.
Ma petite armée rase tout (5 zombies, 7 squelettes).
Je suis environ niveau 20 il me semble, je suis en mode hardcore, et rien ne m'atteint, aucun danger nulle part.

Est-ce que le jeu est spécialement simple ?
Est-ce que si je le redémarre avec un autre perso, ça peut être plus tendu ?
Est-ce que j'ai mis la main par hasard sur le build le plus pêté du jeu ?

edit, question subsidiaire  ::): 
J'ai mis la main sur un arc couleur orange, c'est le seul drop que j'ai eu comme ça. Ca signifie quoi ?

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Tiens hier, avant d'affronter Malakai, un mec du groupe nous a demande de retourner en vile, il est entré seul dans l'arene et on devait le rejoindre pour son portail, afin de tromper le nombre de joueurs pour que le boss ait moins de vie.
> Vous me confirmez que c'est pipeau?


Sauf erreur, il me semble que c’est actuellement dynamique : la quantité de vie de boss dépend du nombre de joueurs dans la zone, comme pour les mobs en groupe. Idem pour les bonus de drop. Même si des membres du groupe débarquent dans la zone alors qu’il reste peu de vie au boss.
Par contre, la quantité de vie utilisée pour ce qui est stun/ele ailments/etc. est basée sur la quantité de vie initiale.

*À vérifier.*

Il me semble qu’à un moment c’était quantifié au moment du spawn du mob/boss (idem pour le loot).

*@ursule15 :*
Ne t’inquiète pas, le niveau normal, c’est pour l’échauffement, le temps de te familiariser avec les mécanismes. Tu en prendras plein le groin par la suite. Tes res vont faire la tête, les mobs vont encaisser, ils seront moins sympas et les _bosses_ auront d’autres surprises.

En même temps, nécro, j’ai toujours trouvé ça soporiphique  :^_^: 

Les oranges, sont les objets uniques - trucs rares et souvent au gameplay spécifique.
Je te conseille de te prendre un filtre de loot personnalisé pour rendre tout ça plus clair encore (comme le Neversink's filter ou d’autres).

Mettre les mains dans le cambouis aide aussi à comprendre les mécanismes - même si en fonction de ton approche, suivre un build proposé peut aussi être instructif.

----------


## hein

Non, c'est tout simple, POE a juste une tres grosse intro, ca commence a piquer en merciless en faite...

----------


## Ravine

> Hello,
> 
> Je me suis un peu remis à POE.
> Je suis un joueur peu assidu, je joue de temps en temps (quelques heures par semaine max) sans trop me prendre la tête à optimiser ou tout ça.
> 
> Je suis parti sur une witch, avec les gemmes pour faires des zombies / squelettes et les petits cranes flottants enflammés.
> Je suis dans l'acte 2.
> Au niveau des points, j'ai cherché à accéder aux trucs qui boostent les minions évidemment, histoire d'être cohérent.
> 
> ...


Le normal (premier niveau de diff) est un gros tutoriel. Si tu meurs en normal, c'est que tu as des trucs a revoir (comme par exemple, moi, premier Trial of Ascendancy, chaque league, paf, je meurs. Comme ca je me souviens que je dois faire attention).

Ton Arc de couleur orange est surement un Vaal Arc
http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Sac...Vaal#Vaal_gems

----------


## ursule15

Pour faire en Merciless, il faut bien d'abord faire en normal, c'est ça ?
Si oui, alors je crois que c'est pas un jeu pour moi, s'il faut trop longtemps pour que ça devienne intéressant, je n'aurais pas le temps (ou la patience) d'arriver jusque là.

Pour l'arc, je viens de regarder, c'est donc un item unique, j'ai du l'avoir en tuant Brutus.

Merci pour vos réponses en tout cas.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Hello,
> 
> Je me suis un peu remis à POE.
> Je suis un joueur peu assidu, je joue de temps en temps (quelques heures par semaine max) sans trop me prendre la tête à optimiser ou tout ça.
> 
> Je suis parti sur une witch, avec les gemmes pour faires des zombies / squelettes et les petits cranes flottants enflammés.
> Je suis dans l'acte 2.
> Au niveau des points, j'ai cherché à accéder aux trucs qui boostent les minions évidemment, histoire d'être cohérent.
> 
> ...


SRS (les cranes de feu) c'est une des skills les plus violentes du jeu en dps. T'étonnes pas de rouler sur tout en normal et cruel.

----------


## Kamikaze

Essaye de finir le jeu en normal et si t'aimes bien continue en cruel et merciless. Finir le jeu en normal c'est déjà très fun.

Le jeu te parait simple mais la mort est définitive, donc au premier danger inconnu tu mourras, très probable que tu meurs même en normal si c'est ton premier run.

Niveau 20 c'est vraiment le tout tout début du jeu, dès l'Act 3 et l'Act 4 ça va se corser et tu mourras très certainement, voire même fin Act 2. Les boss vont commencer à massacrer tes minions.

----------


## Kamikaze

Je pense que tu avances peut-être aussi trop lentement, normalement le niveau 20 s'atteint en 1h20 pour un joueur moyen voire 2/3heures pour un gros débutant et 40 minutes pour un bon joueur.

Donc si quand tu tapes "/played" dans le chat tu vois un chiffre bien plus gros c'est que tu passes trop de temps sur du contenu trop faible pour toi (essaye d'avancer dans l'histoire, tu peux voir le niveau de la zone courante en affichant la map avec "tab", en haut à droite).

L'idéal c'est d'être 3 niveaux en dessous de la zone courante ou au maximum du même niveau, si tu es au-dessus c'est qu'il est temps d'avancer dans l'histoire.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Je pense que tu avances peut-être aussi trop lentement, normalement le niveau 20 s'atteint en 1h20 pour un joueur moyen voire 2/3heures pour un gros débutant et 40 minutes pour un bon joueur.
> 
> Donc si quand tu tapes /played dans le chat tu vois un chiffre bien plus gros c'est que tu passes trop de temps sur du contenu trop faible pour toi (essaye d'avancer dans l'histoire, tu peux voir le niveau de la zone courante en affichant la map avec "tab").


Je pense que ça doit être ça. 

Après Ursule une fois à l'acte 2 normal, si on considère 4 actes par difficulté sur 3 difficultés, tu n'es même pas à 1/6ème du jeu pré-endgame, voire beaucoup moins vu que la difficulté est exponentielle (sauf Labyrinthe et acte 4 qui sont toujours des pics de difficulté). Faut pas t'attendre à une difficulté de folie en étant à 10% du jeu, surtout avec un perso caster. 

Si tu veux augmenter le challenge, tu peux jouer un perso CàC, et effectivement comme suggéré par Kamikaze essayer de toujours rester en deça du niveau de la zone dans laquelle tu te trouves. Tu progresseras plus vite et le challenge sera un brin supérieur. L'idéal pour moi étant d'être entre le niveau de la zone et deux niveaux en dessous.

edit : après peut-être que tu te fais juste chier en jouant summoner, c'est parfaitement compréhensible  :^_^:  Tente d'autres persos, y'a plus fun pour démarrer ou redémarrer qu'un truc qui consiste à regarder des sprites taper sur d'autres sprites.

----------


## Kamikaze

Summoner est plutôt dur et fun à faire progresser, perso j'adore. Faut voir comment il a avancé mais s'il est au début de l'act 2 et niveau 20 c'est qu'il a passé beaucoup trop de temps sur des zones trop faibles pour lui. Normalement quand tu es niveau 20 tu commences Act 3 idéalement.

----------


## hein

bon c'est malin ca me donne envie de m'y remettre tout ca...

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Summoner est plutôt dur et fun à faire progresser, perso j'adore. Faut voir comment il a avancé mais s'il est au début de l'act 2 et niveau 20 c'est qu'il a passé beaucoup trop de temps sur des zones trop faibles pour lui. Normalement quand tu es niveau 20 tu commences Act 3 idéalement.


J'essaye pas de lancer un débat pour ou contre summoner hein  :tired: 

Perso en plus j'aime bien aussi, mais faut juste admettre qu'à bas level y'a moins passif et plus risqué comme gameplay. C'est un peu comme le dual flame totem, si on cherche un challenge dès le départ c'est pas vraiment la bonne porte à laquelle cogner.

Un petit rogue cac par exemple, surtout si c'est pas optimisé (genre on a pas accordé les points nécessaires à la défense et aux hps, au pif), y'a déjà de quoi se taper quelques sueurs froides sur Brutus/Merveil pour un débutant.  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Cast When Damage Taken Planning Tool

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...lanning_chart/

Cette personne a plus de temps libre et de discipline que moi

----------


## Bourrinopathe

@ursule (et @ la postérité) :

Non mais en fait, c’est facile PoE :
https://gfycat.com/TallQueasyDeer

 :^_^: 

(RIP - c’est pas sympa quand même. Même pas un « Bonjour, veuillez vous pencher… »)

----------


## Kamikaze

Elle est tellement méritée cette mort en vrai, damage mod, additional projectiles, softcore  ::ninja:: , et surement pas de chaos res, le tout avec seulement 4k de vie et aucun reflexe pour activer ses potions instants, s'il en a. Largement évitable

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Le softcore a aussi cette tendance à amener à l’imprudence. J’ai déjà fait un paquet de maps en groupe où on voit certains joueurs péter comme des ampoules sur des trucs basiques et évitables. Notamment les téléphonés one-shot à la Dominus/Malachai. Ou en essayant de tanker des beams avec dmg mod  :^_^:  Bref, plein d’occasion de s’en prendre plein de groin.
Et j’ai déjà fait le con aussi, évidemment  ::):  (comme lancer des twinned sans savoir ce qui m’attend… hem)

C’est tellement bon PoE.

-----

Un bonne leçon à prendre de ce genre de situation est que rester immobile plus d’une demi-seconde peut se solder par une glissade carpée. C’est particulièrement vrai en solo, en map et avec des packs de mobs qui font du tir à distance. Ça s’appelle un peloton d’exécution.
Bon, parfois c’est tout de même un peu rude, on ouvre une porte et paf le chien.

----------


## ursule15

> Je pense que tu avances peut-être aussi trop lentement, normalement le niveau 20 s'atteint en 1h20 pour un joueur moyen voire 2/3heures pour un gros débutant et 40 minutes pour un bon joueur.
> 
> Donc si quand tu tapes "/played" dans le chat tu vois un chiffre bien plus gros c'est que tu passes trop de temps sur du contenu trop faible pour toi (essaye d'avancer dans l'histoire, tu peux voir le niveau de la zone courante en affichant la map avec "tab", en haut à droite).


Ah mais je suis niveau 20, et je pense avoir joué 10h au moins.
OK, alors j'imagine que mon pb vient de là.
Je vais voir ce soir ce qu'il en est exactement.

Merci !


Et si c'est le cas, je redémarre à 0.
Je préfère m'amuser dans les premiers niveaux que continuer là où j'en suis, sans m'amuser.
Peut-être un CAC alors, mais j'ai toujours préféré jouer à distance, je trouve ça plus fun. A voir.

Remerci  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais avance simplement dans l'histoire et t'auras du contenu pour toi

----------


## Psycho_Ad

En appuyant sur tab tu vois aussi le niveau des mobs de la zone. Tu pourras comparer avec ton niveau actuel.

----------


## Ifit

> Les très bons joueurs savent aussi reconnaitre la valeur d'une pièce d'équipement en un coup d'oeil, pour ça faut bien connaître la méta, les builds populaires, et donc des fois toi tu vas ramasser un truc et tu vas dire "bof" alors que ça vaut plusieurs chaos.




j'utilise POE-ItemInfo qui permet de check en live les tiers de chaque roll, sa te donne une idée rapide de la valeur d'un objet .

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Kamikaze: T'as considéré http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/The_Brass_Dome ? Pour HC, ca semble très très fort.


T'as considéré le fait que ça se loot sur le minotaure et que ça va coûter tes reins, ceux de ta femme, de tes gossses, de tes parents, de tes voisins et quelques autres trucs ? Genre là y'en n'a pas en vente en essence HC, y'en a une en vente en essence SC 10 exalts, et ça me semble pas cher même en début de ligue ou l'exalt est moins courante.




> Est-ce que le jeu est spécialement simple ?
> Est-ce que si je le redémarre avec un autre perso, ça peut être plus tendu ?
> Est-ce que j'ai mis la main par hasard sur le build le plus pêté du jeu ?


Je confirme les réponses données : t'es au début du début, et nécromancien c'est pas forcément compliqué au début. 

Dès que tu vas rencontrer certains boss tu vas par contre morfler sévère car tes sbires vont prendre très cher et tu n'as pas beaucoup de défenses. 

Les builds nécro ont la particularité d'être très rapidement dépassé ou efficace... l'acte 3 va commencer à montrer les faiblesses de tes sbires, les boss de l'acte 3 peuvent être un problème, l'acte 4 et ses boss vont sans doute être un gros problème sans connaitre le jeu. ^^
Par contre avec le bon build et stuff t'as des possibilités énormes...




> edit : après peut-être que tu te fais juste chier en jouant summoner, c'est parfaitement compréhensible  Tente d'autres persos, y'a plus fun pour démarrer ou redémarrer qu'un truc qui consiste à regarder des sprites taper sur d'autres sprites.


Parler de se faire chier en summoner c'est une incitation à la guerre. On peut tout à fait ne pas aimer, mais pour s'ennuyer en nécro faut pas avoir joué nécro. >.>




> @ursule (et @ la postérité) :
> 
> Non mais en fait, c’est facile PoE :
> https://gfycat.com/TallQueasyDeer
> 
> 
> 
> (RIP - c’est pas sympa quand même. Même pas un « Bonjour, veuillez vous pencher… »)



:ahah:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah pardon Drup je t'avais pas répondu, oui je trouve cette armure cool cependant je suis absolument pas spec pour jouer de l'armor.

Et effectivement c'est un drop assez rare.

Là j'ai atteint le niveau 87 (top 800-900 du ladder) et j'ai 6k de vie plus MOM comme options défensives.

J'ai aussi un setup avec Immortal Call (1.2 secondes de durée de base sans charges) et Bone Offering qui me donne 30% de chance de Block Spells et Attacks.

Ça tient vraiment bien mais je continue de chercher des idées pour améliorer ma défense.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon Ursule la progression en terme d'xp te limitera donc tu peux tout à fait continuer à partir de ton niveau actuel, tu ne seras pas "trop fort" ne t'inquiète pas. Mais si tu préfères redémarrer tu peux y aller aussi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Lol.

J'ai reçu ce message d'un joueur, aucune idée de comment il m'a trouvé:




> Hello,
> 
> I want to start a new character based on mirror arrow and I found yours from a ladder site. Build looks great and I think I'll try something similar but I'm confused about something.
> 
> Why are you using traps/cluster traps support, does it help minions somehow?
> 
> Cheers

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Le début de la gloire !  :Cigare:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais c'est curieux quand même, je lui ai répondu mais je lui ai demandé comment il a fait pour me trouver parmi 1000 mecs, y'a sûrement des gars qui jouent mirror/blink arrow et qui sont devant moi, comment tu fais pour tomber sur mon profil...

----------


## Kamikaze

Haha j'ai eu la réponse:




> Thanks for the reply! I found you by searching Mirror Arrow on this site I found on reddit. (http://www.poebuilds.io/) Seemed like you are the only one using Mirror Arrow as the main skill.
> 
> I'll definitely try this build on my 2nd character, Mirror Arrow was something I wanted to try but I'm kinda new so I went with the "safe" EQ Slayer build for starter. I'll add you in game now, but I play in SC so I don't know if that will work.

----------


## Zerger

Bon bah suffit de raler un peu pour looter 3 uniques en 5 minutes  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Bon bah suffit de raler un peu pour looter 3 uniques en 5 minutes


Faut voir la gueule des uniques aussi.  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

Des trucs sympa en plus, un Oziri mirror, l'amulette qui file +100% de crit et un petit carquois pour mon petit frere

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ah oui Ooziri, la grosse avec 3 paires de seins, elle n'aime pas se voir dans ce miroir !  ::ninja::

----------


## ursule15

Je viens de vérifier, j'ai donc 7h30 de temps de jeu, je suis dans l'acte 2, et je suis niveau 25.
Donc d'après ce que je comprends de Kamikaze (niveau 20 en 2/3 h max), je ne suis pas monté assez vite.

Moi, dès que je vois un mob, je zigouille.
Il faut donc plutôt que je passe sans m'arrêter pour compléter les quêtes peut-être.

Alors, hop, un nouveau perso, c'est parti.

----------


## Zerger

Cest juste un ordre d'idée, joue à ton rythme

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Je viens de vérifier, j'ai donc 7h30 de temps de jeu, je suis dans l'acte 2, et je suis niveau 25.
> Donc d'après ce que je comprends de Kamikaze (niveau 20 en 2/3 h max), je ne suis pas monté assez vite.
> 
> Moi, dès que je vois un mob, je zigouille.
> Il faut donc plutôt que je passe sans m'arrêter pour compléter les quêtes peut-être.
> 
> Alors, hop, un nouveau perso, c'est parti.


Non mais t'emmerde pas à recommencer si t'aimes ton perso. Avoir plus de niveaux va juste faire que tu vas moins gagner en xp dans les zones suivantes, donc tu vas retomber au "bon" niveau.

----------


## Ifit

Les drops d' Humility on été nerf ou quoi ?? j'ai fait lvl 60 -> 73 sur aqueduct et j'ai que 6/9 en nombre de cartes.....

[edit] Pour info : la carte The scavenger drop sur le boss de aqueduct (pas que sur la map channel, du coup le wiki est pas à jours)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Les drops d' Humility on été nerf ou quoi ?? j'ai fait lvl 60 -> 73 sur aqueduct et j'ai que 6/9 en nombre de cartes.....
> 
> [edit] Pour info : la carte The scavenger drop sur le boss de aqueduct (pas que sur la map channel, du coup le wiki est pas à jours)


Toujours rng, j'ai déjà eu 3 cartes sur un seul run et déjà pris 3 niveaux sans en drop une... ^^

----------


## CaMarchePas

Pour certains qui râlent à propos des prophéties, la 11ième sur ce perso :


Spoiler Alert! 






Ca tombe bien je viens d'acheter un marohi erqui !  ::P: 

Ajouts du jour à la boutique : 







L'armure a de la gueule je trouve, le minipet est trop kawai xoxo par contre le portal je le trouve d'un fade pour une fois !

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Waip, dommage pour le portail - ça ressemble un peu trop à une petite texture animée toute simpliste. Le côté épuré est peut-être volontaire mais ça fait tout de même $13 le bazar.
Par contre, le reste est bien sympa.
La transition du concept art à la modélisation 3D "low poly" n’est pas toujours facile (contraintes d’animation, déclinaisons pour chaque type de perso, etc.). Généralement, ils font quand même du bon boulot chez GGG.

-----

Un gars a fait une version de l’Atlas avec un outil de recherche. Pas super joli mais pratique.

----------


## Zerger

Izaro, il fait que du dégat physique, ca sert à rien de monter ses resistances ?
Faut tabler vers combien de HP pour se le faire en cruel ?

----------


## Ariath

Quelqu'un peut me résumer en quoi consiste les prophéties  ::unsure::  ?

Siouplait... ::cry::

----------


## Farell

> Quelqu'un peut me résumer en quoi consiste les prophéties  ?
> 
> Siouplait...


Quelqu'un de calé ou quelqu'un qui débute ?  ::P: 

Si j'ai bien compris tu casques un silver coin, machine truc te donne une prophétie. Pour la réaliser, soit tu continues de jouer comme si de rien n'était et là tu tombes sur le monstre spécifique à tuer soit la prophétie t'indique où tu dois aller.
Il n'y a pas de récompense propre à la prophétie. Ce qu'on m'a expliqué c'est que la récompense c'est d'avoir affronter le mob et d'avoir obtenu son loot.

Après, est-ce la prophétie qui fait spawn ce monstre ?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Pour faire simple, il faut utiliser des silvers coins chez Navali pour activer des prophéties. En réalisant l'action donnée par la prophétie, tu la complète. Ça peut être tuer un mob spécifique, ouvrir une box, utiliser une currency spécifique, rentrer juste dans une zone ou un map, etc. Certaines prophéties permettent de looter des trucs, d'autres donnent un effet déterminer à l'avance (jeweller qui font un 5L assuré, chisel qui donne 20%, map avec une tempête, etc).

Pour voir tout les effets des prophéties, il y a la page dédiées du wiki : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Prophecy

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Si j’ai bien saisi le principe, les prophéties sont un générateur de contenu aléatoire avec récompenses. Donc, oui, ça fera éventuellement spawn ce qui est en rapport au cours du jeu (par ex: un rogue exile, un rare qui ne lache que des objets rares, etc.).
Si on n’aime pas une prophétie en cours, on peut la virer en la « scellant » (ça coûte des pièces d’argent) et ainsi libérer un emplacement pour générer une nouvelle prophétie, potentiellement plus intéressante (toujours à coup de silver coins).

Ça a l’air marrant, mais malheureusement, je n’y ai pas trop touché à cause du manque de silver coins (et je ne suis évidemment pas le seul).
Le taux de drop aurait été augmenté suite à la déception de la communauté. Reste à voir si ça pourra être intéressant sans avoir à jouer des centaines d’heure (comme pas mal de contenu RNG-isé).

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Précision : ça ne fait pas spawner de mob déclencheur de prophétie. Ce qui déclenche une prophétie, c'est de rentrer dans une zone donné, de tuer un type d'ennemie particulier ou dans le cas de drop de rare/currency, c'est un pourcentage de chance que la prophétie s'active à la mort d'un ennemie classique / rare / rogue en fonction de celle-ci. Ainsi pour celle où il faut tuer un mob spécifique sans affichage de prophétie préalable sur la zone, c'est l'action qui déclenche la prophétie donc pas la peine de tout nettoyer ; il n'y a pas de risque de louper un mob qui aurait été spawner spécifiquement par le jeu.

----------


## Ravine

> Izaro, il fait que du dégat physique, ca sert à rien de monter ses resistances ?
> Faut tabler vers combien de HP pour se le faire en cruel ?


il faut tabler sur "avoir fini confortablement l'acte 1 merciless" pour le faire en Cruel.
Les degats varient en fonction de ses 3 phases dans le roll du jour. Si tu as les pylones par exemple, tu vas prendre tres cher, resists ou non. Si tu as les minions et qu'ils les absorbe, j'espere que tu sauras serrer les fesses. Les portails font spawner des mages squelettes qui font du degats elemental. Les 3 generaux font aussi du degats elemental si je me souviens bien.

Si tu veux faire le labyrinthe, prevois d'etre cappe resist.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Haha j'ai eu la réponse:


Ahahaha

http://www.poebuilds.io/profile/shdowe#!TheLegendOfAura  :D Ce Core Skill de ouf

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Merci pour la précision Styx  :;):

----------


## Ravine

L'atlas est vraiment une bonne idee. Ca donne un incitation a la completion de l'atlas et ca donne aussi une direction, ce qui manquait vraiment au End Game (j'ai jamais du aller au dela du T8 de moi meme, et je tombais dans les rerolls anyway).

Et comme je ne joue pas tous les soirs tout le temps, c'est bien plus agreable de monter petit a petit.

----------


## Ravine

hiiiiiii!

Elles commencent a apparaitre! http://poe.trade/search/hazumaseketasi

----------


## Pluton

Plop, je pige pas pourquoi tous les jours steam me fais une MAJ du jeu qui pèse rien (genre 9.2Mb) mais mets 3 plombes à s'installer, c'est surchiant.
Là c'est 7min avant de jouer, hier pareil, c'est quoi leur délire ?

----------


## Ravine

Steam. Le systeme de patch et le systeme de packing de PoE ne fonctionnent pas tres bien ensemble. Dans le standalone, GGG fait ce qu'il veut avec ses data, donc ils savent comment faire une update de leur data pack. Dans Steam, ajoute la surcouche de valve (surement des CRC checks sur l'integrite de l'archive) et le prealloc, plein de write/read sur le disque, et tu te retrouves avec des performances mediocres pour une simple update.

----------


## Zerger

Comme prophetie sympa, j'ai eu celle de qui remplie une map de rats, ca creve vite et ca file plein d'items, c'est sympa

----------


## Kamikaze

Je viens de faire mon tout premier perso CI après ces années sur le jeux. Qu'est-ce-que c'est flippant à jouer, je me sens hyper mal à l'aise, j'ai plus aucun repère.

Je joue Soul Strike donc ça reste bien moins difficile à gérer qu'un CI sans cet item mais c'est la panique à bord.

T'as vraiment aucune protection contre les Hits à répétition si ce n'est Vaal Discipline ou d'autres trucs que je maîtrise absolument pas comme Zealoth Oath. Quand tu joues life base tu peux prendre une patate à 90% de tes hps et simplement instant heal pour encaisser la 2ème. Là je vois pas comment gérer ce genre de situation, ça chamboule trop mon style de jeu.

C'est également hyper pénible de respec je trouve. J'ai passé le grand pas lvl 66 mais j'ai passé 1 heure à trade et à optimiser le bordel correctement.

Heureusement que j'ai drop 2 exalt (quel cocu) en rerollant et en faisant l'xp du perso. Ça m'a couté trop cher, le marché abuse de la popularité de CI mais en même temps propose des items pas dingues (et 6 chaos pour vaal discipline bordel, j'en ai pris 2 en plus).

J'en suis à 6000 d'ES lvl 66 donc je vois bien le potentiel du truc mais je me sens bien plus mauvais qu'avec des HP.

Donc si vous avez des tips pour jouer CI je suis preneur.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Tu sens que t’es dans le rouge ?



 :^_^: 

huh ?


bon ok elle est pas drôle…  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il y avait le combo Ghost Reaver + Vaal Pact qui fonctionnait bien en 1980 mais ça a dû changer? Surtout que ça fait du kilométrage en ouiche.
Il y aurait aussi des jewels avec du Faster Start of Energy Shield recharge + mod de Leo (master). Dodge/block spell?
Il y a tout le bazar ES-vers Vile Bastion (Occultist)…

----------


## Ifit

Pour récupérer  les essences corrupt genre Essence of Delirium, faut il corrupt une genre particulier d essence ?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> [...]


Comme dit Bourrin, de mémoire sur mon dernier perso energy shield en Perandus : Ghost reaver/Vaal pact plutôt que Zealot Oath (à moins de vraiment build pour le regen, mais c'est chaud je pense - j'ai jamais fait). Utiliser les joyaux Energy from Within a certains slots spécifiques (genre celui au Nord Ouest du start Shadow, la node life/nrj shield d'à côté est le plus gros boost dispo me semble), coupler tout ça évidemment avec un atziri promise pour garantir du gros leech et vaal discipline mais tu sembles déjà couvert de ce côté là.

Après généralement pour le low life, j'étais resté sur l'impression que, passé une base de tank, le but reste surtout d'opti un dps monstrueux pour pas avoir à tanker, voire carrément associer ça à des mécaniques te permettant de kill offscreen comme avec du spark/vaal spark et autres joyeusetés.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Situation qui pique un peu…



Quoi de mieux que découvrir une map en la alch+vaal pour récolter des mods vraiment pas sympas pour mon build ?

Zéro leech ? Broutilles. J’ai un Berzerker spé leech.
Enfeeble ? Pas de souci, je fais essentiellement du phys crit sans RT (+ classiques fire dmg/cold via Hatred).

Je m’attendais à une arène. Et pof je tombe sur le groupe final dual boss (j’ai vaal la map hein) avec deux Igna Phenix (Firestorm) et deux Greengate (RoA) - au détour d’un virage. Et ça shoote quasi-off screen, évidemment.

Le tout arrosé d’un classique ele weakness et du faster sur le dual boss  ::): 

On ajoute de la latence et desync quand je leap slam pour sortir de la zone du RoA.

Autant j’ai pu nettoyer la map, packs de rares sans souci, autant là ça a été franchement violent. J’ai tout de même tenté en équipant Arctic Armour + Purity of Fire.
Mais je me suis fait éclater… (melee, c’est trop facile…)

Je reviendrai causer au boss de Precinct et à sa clique de lopettes -__-' (ouch)

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Autant j’ai pu nettoyer la map, packs de rares sans souci, autant là ça a été franchement violent. J’ai tout de même tenté en équipant Arctic Armour + Purity of Fire.
> Mais je me suis fait éclater… (melee, c’est trop facile…)


Ouep je dois admettre que les melée sont toujours en hardmode. A mon grand dam j'ai respec mon cycloner en dual totem ancestral warchief quand je me suis aperçu que mon totem (que j'utilisais en support) dans un 3 link faisait 80% des dégats de mon cyclone 5 links, avec une aoe supérieure...  ::cry:: 

Du coup je suis passé d'un cyclone à 12-13k de dégâts à deux totems à 25k par tête, bon j'ai aussi switch d'asc en passant de Juggernaut à Zerk donc les 40% more dmg y font pas mal, et au final on sent pas trop la perte de tanking du juggernaut vu qu'on y gagne la flexibilité et la mobilité de jouer totems. 
L'avantage c'est qu'en marauder actuellement y'a un coeur de build qui fonctionne bien pour beaucoup de templates (groundslam, EQ, sunder, cyclone, warchief) donc j'ai juste eut à gratter deux ou trois nodes pour respec de manière potable, c'est pas ultra opti mais pour le moment j'ai claqué tous mes respecs sur l'ascendency (5 respec par point, ouille).

Je pense qu'il faut encore buffer les dégâts de melée, à l'heure actuelle le tanking tient bon dans 90% des cas grâce à des trucs bien cool genre fortify - le problème étant que d'une, dans les 10% restants (mécaniques particulières, boss, ou map bien moisie) tout le tank du monde aidera pas et la par contre le fait d'être collé au cac va coûter cher, et dans un second temps les dps ne compensent malheureusement pas à mon avis cette prise de risque par rapport à des builds distance/totems/minions beaucoup plus safe et qui font au moins autant de dégâts, voire plus.


Du coup là j'ai pris un petit marohi erqi, crafté 5 links avec un peu de bol et je passe les 40k dps tooltip par totem.  :nawak:

----------


## cailloux

Dites, je tente (oui bon) de m'amuser avec un cast on kill.

C'est quoi à votre avis le plus rentable : mettre 2 sorts ou un seul ? En gros le cooldown de 250ms ça marche individuellement ou au hit ?

----------


## Zerger

cast on crit ou cast on melee kill ? Ca dépend surtout du skill que tu vas associer.

----------


## cailloux

> cast on crit ou cast on melee kill ? Ca dépend surtout du skill que tu vas associer.


cast on melee kill.

J'ai mis vortex et firestorm sur la skill static strike... à cause du cooldown je me suis dis que ça serait pas mal du DOT. Frost bomb aussi était plutôt marrant mais je devrai l'associer à less duration (et ice crash)

Mais le bonus de dégats sur le spell me semble pas faire un truc super velue (bon c'est marrant à jouer donc c'est déjà ça)

----------


## Zerger

Y'a pas un sort qui consumme un cadavre pour te refiler de la vie, ca irait bien avec  ::): 
Ou Detonate Dead tant qu'a faire.

Par contre, ca marche comment cast on kill, ca balance tous les spells liés à la gemme ou seulement un au hasard?

----------


## cailloux

> Y'a pas un sort qui consumme un cadavre pour te refiler de la vie, ca irait bien avec 
> Ou Detonate Dead tant qu'a faire.
> 
> Par contre, ca marche comment cast on kill, ca balance tous les spells liés à la gemme ou seulement un au hasard?


Et bien c'est un au hasard je crois, je sais même pas ça va trop vite, mais bizarrement c'est pas systématique (en prenant en compte le CD : tu vas butter un streums isolé et... bah rien tu sais pas pourquoi)

edit : non, on peut lancer qu'un seul sort par kill, par contre le cooldown ne sont pas partagé j'ai l'impression

----------


## Zerger

Bon, mon assassin Cast on Crit + Elemental Equilibrium continue à faire son petit bout de chemin. Ca va beaucoup mieux depuis le laby en cruel fini et les 4 points d'ascendance qui me permettent d'atteindre les 90%chance to crit (70% pour les sorts)
Me manque plus que la 6L pour rajouter un sort de foudre  ::P:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Voilà une tite màj pour le filtre de Neversink que je trouve vraiment sympa, à la fois visuellement et pour la hiérarchie des alertes sonores.
Il est aussi facile à personnaliser. (parce que bon, les Sorcerer Boots, c’est mignon, mais je ne vais pas Chance Skyforth tous les jours)

*>>> Neversink's filter v4.1 (avec de nouveaux ajustements pour l’Atlas) <<<*

@Gimpster Jovial : waip, tu n’as pas mal fait de passer aux guignols. J’ai été surpris par leur efficacité, que ce soit niveau dégâts et utilité générale/résistance/durée - pas étonnant que des builds spécifiques fleurissent. Déjà que je trouve Sunder OP dans le principe d’un skill mêlée (on croirait à un lance-missiles très complaisant avec les obstacles), surtout comparé à des solutions plus anciennes.
Enfin, ça a toujours été le style de GGG a sortir des skills un peu OP, à la mode, qu’ils doivent ensuite retaper. Ça fait vivre le système de jeu aussi.

Par contre, j’ai lu/discuté un peu ici et là, et je vois que je ne suis pas le seul à galérer pour trouver de la vie pour faire grimper le pool. Même en donnant la priorité au +life sur tout le matos, on a intérêt à dévorer tout ce qui traine sur l’arbre (sans être sponsorisé par Kaom). À priori, ça ne tient pas la comparaison avec l’ES (qui a tout de même ses désavantages, mais à un moment, pour éviter le one-shot, il faut avoir un pool énorme en plus des défenses).
Par ex, avec le boss totem de je ne sais quelle map de niveau moyen (T7-8?), et 5400 de vie, je me fais OS sur une de ses attaques si je n’esquive pas (ele dmg) (donc armure/eva ne servent à rien), résistances à bloc. Du coup, le guignol et le sunder spam sont bien utiles.
Bon, ça force aussi à adapter avant le combat avec aura/matos and co - ce qui est aussi intéressant.

Je me demande vraiment s’ils ont une idée solide pour la refonte des classes de mêlée… (si possible avant l’acte 10)

-----

Et si vous voulez de la bimbo dans votre ouiche (quel manque de goût - la petite chétive aux genoux cagneux a tellement plus de caractère) :


[source]

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Pour la vie du peux tenter un chtit Belly of the Beast. C'est pas excessif actuellement (on en trouve à moins de 20c) et les 30-40% increased life font bien le café. M'en suis pris un après le respec parceque j'avais paumé pas mal de hps et ça m'a bien fait gagner 500 hps, m'amenant autour des 4.8k. 

En plus ça continue de scale si tu trouves du +hp en supplément, donc un bon investissement je pense.

----------


## Dirian

@Kamikaze
Tu n'avais pas publié ton build mirror arrow quelque part ? J'ai cherché mais ne trouve pas et il m'interesse.

----------


## hein

Bon sinon un truc qui n'a rien a voir :
Vous utilisez quoi comme recipe auprès des vendeurs ?

Perso j'en privilégie trois :
- Quality recipe
- Chromatic orb avec les sockets tricolores.
- Les flasks

Vous en utilisez courament d'autres ?

----------


## Kamikaze

> @Kamikaze
> Tu n'avais pas publié ton build mirror arrow quelque part ? J'ai cherché mais ne trouve pas et il m'interesse.


Euh j'ai pas fait de post détaillé (si t'as des questions vas-y)

Le perso est 76 aujourd'hui, j'ai Rip 2 versions précédents une à 88 et une à 73 (en CI).

Le build fonctionne en CI ou en Life Based mais je préfère life après avoir testé CI, là je vais rester sur cette version

----------


## Ravine

J'ai achete ma The Scourge hier (2 exalts, un bon investissement), et je prevois de faire ca du coup:

The Scourge Necromancer Chaos Block (en gras c'est ce que j'ai deja)

https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...JTPV-X9G1s53Q=

*The Scourge - Mutewind Pennant*
Alberon's Warpath
Cherrubim Maleficence

Blood of Corruption
Voidheart

(chest) Reave - MPD - Multistrike - Added Chaos - Poison // *GG.RR.B*
(4) Zombie - Spectre - Minion Minion And Totem Elemental Resist - Minion Speed // *BBBB*
(4) CWDT - Bone Offering - Increased Duration - Abyssal Cry // *RRR.B*
(4) Whirling Blade - Faster Attack - Fortify - Convocation // *GG.R.B*
(3) Chaos Golem - Minion And Totem Elemental Resist - Minion Speed // *BBB*
(3) Blasphemy - Poacher's Mark - Haste // *B.GG*


Donc Scourge et Mutewind Pennant j'ai deja. Cherrubim ca ne vaut pas grand chose. Alberon's Warpath non plus.
Blood of Corruption et Voidheart c'est plus cher par contre. C'est pas obligatoire mais plutot dans la categorie "Nice to have"

L'idee c'est de faire du Physical/Chaos uniquement et de scale up sur les minion damage, le phys damage et le chaos dans l'ascendance Necro. On beneficie du Bone Offering donc 50+ chance to block sans forcer, et recuperation de vie sur le block. Poacher's Mark pour du life/mana on hit. On a du life leech dans le tree en plus, c'est appreciable. Je pense que le tout synergise bien. L'ajout des Zombies/Spectre c'est pour avoir plus de copains, et plus pour faire meat shield et dps additionel qu'autre chose (et parce que 1% de reduced physical damage taken per zombie)

Des remarques, des idees, je prends.




> Bon sinon un truc qui n'a rien a voir :
> Vous utilisez quoi comme recipe auprès des vendeurs ?
> 
> Perso j'en privilégie trois :
> - Quality recipe
> - Chromatic orb avec les sockets tricolores.
> - Les flasks
> 
> Vous en utilisez courament d'autres ?


Quality Recipe je ne fais plus. Les Artisans strongbox sont suffisantes, et les blacksmith et whetstones tombent regulierement.
Chromatic et Jeweler (6s) je fais quasi tout le temps
Flask c'est systematique aussi. Par contre, je garde les divine et eternal flask qui sont 5+, juste parce que c'est une economie d'une glassblower bubble par tranche de 5%, du coup c'est plus malin de ne pas les depenser.
Cartographer Chisel aussi (je change les Gavels en 20%)

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Quality Recipe je ne fais plus. Les Artisans strongbox sont suffisantes, et les blacksmith et whetstones tombent regulierement.
> Chromatic et Jeweler (6s) je fais quasi tout le temps
> Flask c'est systematique aussi. Par contre, je garde les divine et eternal flask qui sont 5+, juste parce que c'est une economie d'une glassblower bubble par tranche de 5%, du coup c'est plus malin de ne pas les depenser.
> Cartographer Chisel aussi (je change les Gavels en 20%)


Un peu pareil, sachant que je chance les gavels après les avoir qual, on sait jamais un chtit mjolner c'est toujours bienvenu  ::): 

Et sinon : double chaos, double chaos, double chaos... c'est de très loin la recette que j'utilise le plus, sachant que je squeeze du 75- dans le set une fois que j'avance suffisamment pour ne chopper que du 75+ rare, histoire d'éviter de chopper des regals.

----------


## Mikh4il

J'ai vu ça dans l'update du Neversink filter

Added ilvl >= 50 crude bows, since those are meta now.

Quelqu'un sait pourquoi? (recherche rapide au boulot n'a rien donné)

----------


## Drup

Idée pour toi ravine, avec Scourge: Utiliser le nouveaux casque qui "cast on cast" pour autocast des squels. Il faut monter l'attaque principale a 100+ mana et la sustain, ce qui doit être bien délicat (mais probablement faisable avec soit ele hit, soit domination blow). Il y a plein de détails cheloux, donc je pense que c'est une horreur a faire marcher, mais l'idée est tellement séduisante ...

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Recettes en phase maps (en ce moment), c’est *Regal* (pour les 99,99% de poubelles ramassées, quand ça ne me sort pas par les trous de nez), Flasks à partir de q >= 10%, et chisel parce que pas le choix  ::): 
Ce n’est quand même pas bien passionnant les recettes de base mais ça peut aider.

Il y aurait toujours la légende de la recette de fusings qui ère dans les threads, mais ça ressemble au yéti.

@Gimpster Jovial : merci pour la suggestion Belly of the Beast, mais elle est malheureusement trop limitée à ce niveau. Armure/res trop basses.

----------


## Kamikaze

> J'ai vu ça dans l'update du Neversink filter
> 
> Added ilvl >= 50 crude bows, since those are meta now.
> 
> Quelqu'un sait pourquoi? (recherche rapide au boulot n'a rien donné)


C'est pour 6 link et roll +2 minions (fire pour srs) afin de jouer SRS avec Soul Strike. Le build que jouait RaizQT

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> J'ai vu ça dans l'update du Neversink filter
> 
> Added ilvl >= 50 crude bows, since those are meta now.
> 
> Quelqu'un sait pourquoi? (recherche rapide au boulot n'a rien donné)


Apparemment pour du SRS en craftant de l’essence sur Crude Bow.




> With the essence of anger (or anguish or something, can't remember the name), you can add +2 to level of fire gems socketed to bows. The crude bow is preferred since SRS users that go with bow (using the new crafting method) won't need that much Dex to use it. Bows are amazing atm to craft +3 to fire gems, since crafting "cannot roll attack mods" on a bow will make it so that only "+1 to level of socketed gems" appears, with 100% chance, thus granting +3 bows for less than a few exalts. Also, combine that with the Quiver "Soulstrike" or "Rearguard" and you also get defensive bonuses which staffs lack (apart from the little bit of % block chance)


(via Reddit)

BBQ'ed  :;):

----------


## Ravine

> Idée pour toi ravine, avec Scourge: Utiliser le nouveaux casque qui "cast on cast" pour autocast des squels. Il faut monter l'attaque principale a 100+ mana et la sustain, ce qui doit être bien délicat (mais probablement faisable avec soit ele hit, soit domination blow). Il y a plein de détails cheloux, donc je pense que c'est une horreur a faire marcher, mais l'idée est tellement séduisante ...


J'aurais plus de facilite a faire ca avec mon trapper mines (93 par mine laying en 4L). Un Reave c'est relativement bas, donc pour monter a 100 de mana, va falloir se lever tot (je ne sais meme pas si c'est jouable de caler une attaque a 100+ de mana).

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> @Gimpster Jovial : merci pour la suggestion Belly of the Beast, mais elle est malheureusement trop limitée à ce niveau. Armure/res trop basses.


Pour l'armure c'est certes faiblard comparé à avant que je respec (le double armor chest du jugg sur une pièce à 1k+ armure fait plaisir, faut avouer) - après perso je roule avec Iron reflex, ça me permet de mitiger mon stuff avec du +eva sans trop de remords. Par contre côté resists tu devrais pouvoir maxxer sans même prendre en compte le % res all du Belly.

----------


## Ptit gras

Hello ici !
J'ai jamais fait l'uber lab, j'ai trouvé que 2 trials pour l'instant en faisant vraiment pas mal de maps. C'est normal d'en avoir très peu ? Et question bonux, faut combien de hp pour pas se faire oneshot ? (en comptant 70% reduc phys damage).

----------


## Ravine

Sinon est ce qu'on peut parler du cote completement foufou des Shaper's Touch ?
Parce que la j'ai un passive tree avec 200 dex/200 int, et ce genre d'item ca me file:
+50 life/+20% increased melee physical damage (dex)
200 accuracy rating/20% increased evasion (int)

C'est quand meme tres cool.
Je trouve.

(et si vous faites un build "full dex" style Iron Commander, comme un gros sale, a viser les 800+ de Dexterite, ca fait une paire de gants a +200 max life)

----------


## Bourrinopathe

La fréquence des trials dans les maps est plutôt faible. Tu peux rejoindre le canal global #820 où les trials sont régulièrement partagés. Tu peux également faire directement la demande d’une épreuve que tu recherches. Sans oublier de faire tourner tes trials à l’occasion  :;): 

----

Pour info : je n’arrivais pas à enlever des mtx armures de mon perso -> c’était simplement parce que l’onglet mtx actif était trop plein. Je pensais que la mtx irait gentiment poser ses fesses là où il y a de la place, mais leur système a besoin de quelques coups de tournevis. Si tout est trop plein, vous pouvez demander à GGG de vous rajouter un onglet mtx manuellement.

----------


## Ravine

Genre ca

https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...HQa5AS8S9yLU0=

Briskwrap
Rive en dual wield ( "2% increased Physical Damage over time per 10 Dexterity" )
et Shaper's Touch

+200 Life sur les gants, 80% Melee Physical damage, Reave avec Rive, 160% increased Bleed. Vulnerability en aura et tout le monde meurt en saignant.
La j'essaye de faire un jeu de mot pour conclure. Quelque chose du style "On va leur faire chanter 'Tonton du *Bleed*' "

Si vous etes riches vous calez Kintsugi et c'est marre.

----------


## Ptit gras

Disons que le shaper's touch ça doit couter la peau du cul  ::P: 

edit : 14 chaos en ESC  ::O:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

CI for noobz:

 :WTF: 



(via Reddit)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ca va être dur à battre...

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Wtf...

----------


## Bourrinopathe

La contrepartie intéressante est que le prix de la Valkyrie a grimpé (quand on en a en stock évidemment). (on se croirait en bourse -__-')

----------


## Zephy

2 HeadHunter , normal quoi  ::(:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> 2 HeadHunter , normal quoi


4 exal + 1 Shavronne, normal quoi  ::(: 



 ::P:

----------


## Ravine

> 4 exal + 1 Shavronne, normal quoi


+1

(je stagne a 2 exalts par league, c'est frustrant)

----------


## Zephy

> +1
> 
> (je stagne a 2 exalts par league, c'est frustrant)


Je suis en train de monter mon troisieme perso , Facebreaker Dual Totem Warchief , j'ai du depenser quelques exalts pour avoir le matos  ::P:  et pour l'instant ca fait le café ^^

----------


## Ravine

Attends, 3eme perso? Mais la league n'a meme pas 2 semaines? Comment vous allez tenir 2 mois?

----------


## Orhin

> Attends, 3eme perso? Mais la league n'a meme pas 2 semaines? Comment vous allez tenir 2 mois?


Avec 12 personnages ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Zephy

> Attends, 3eme perso? Mais la league n'a meme pas 2 semaines? Comment vous allez tenir 2 mois?


j'ai mon kinetic blast , le lightning warp et enfin le dual totem warchief , ca me suffira je pense  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> j'ai mon kinetic blast , le lightning warp et enfin le dual totem warchief , ca me suffira je pense


Tu voulais pas faire un totem flameblast?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Attends, 3eme perso? Mais la league n'a meme pas 2 semaines? Comment vous allez tenir 2 mois?


Comment dire... généralement le Zephy on le voit par période, là il bourrine, puis il pause, puis il va refaire 2 persos 90 dans un mois, puis une pause, et ptet en refaire un à la fin de la ligue ! Au final si tu étales son temps de jeu, il est même lent je suis sur ! 

 ::trollface:: 




> 4 exal + 1 Shavronne, normal quoi


Je t'ai dis que j'avais seal ma deuxième jeweller's touch ? Je n'en avais pas l'utilité !  :B):

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Je t'ai dis que j'avais seal ma deuxième jeweller's touch ? Je n'en avais pas l'utilité !


Vil chenapan !  :ouaiouai:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Vil chenapan !


Désolé je ne fais pas trop dans l'exalt en ce moment.

Carte The Hunger dans la foulée.



Spoiler Alert! 


Et une troisième jeweler's touch à l'instant, ça doit être buggué je viens de revendre l'autre  ::ninja::

----------


## Mikh4il

#troplachatte

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Attention ! Tu vas finir par devoir t'auto-kick de la guilde !  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Attention ! Tu vas finir par devoir t'auto-kick de la guilde !


Nan, juste en cas de mirror ou HxH !  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

En meme temps les 22k hein, ca vient de la:

----------


## Ravine

> Disons que le shaper's touch ça doit couter la peau du cul 
> 
> edit : 14 chaos en ESC


On en trouve a 10c la.

----------


## Ananas

> Comment dire... généralement le Zephy on le voit par période, là il bourrine, puis il pause, puis il va refaire 2 persos 90 dans un mois



Question conne, pourquoi s'arrêter au level 90 au lieu de 100 ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Question conne, pourquoi s'arrêter au level 90 au lieu de 100 ?


Par ce que level 90 tu peux limite le faire en farmant dried lake, certes ça sera long mais faisable alors que lvl100 ben il te faudra 25 fois plus de temps et ce en faisant de grosses maps (rouges) avec de gros mods dégueux (pour du pack size) le tout en ayant un build à la fois bourrin (si tu mets 1 heures à vider une map c'est pas la peine) et résistant (par ce que passé un certain niveau les 10% de malus d'xp ça représente pas mal de maps... des dizaines sur les derniers niveaux).

Alors que 90, ben faut insister un petit peu mais même avec un build glasscanon ou tanky mais dps de moule ça passe tranquille.

Et accessoirement 90 c'est le niveau requis pour un des challenges quasi systématiquement, et bon objectif/pallier globalement.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais la progression exponentielle est violente, j'ai jamais dépassé 92

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Un très bon petit guide pour les maps. (tableau avec infos + liens divers)


------

Une pensée pour l’ami Guillotin.

----------


## Ravine

Et un guide des essences

http://i.imgur.com/YRV1w9S.png

----------


## Ravine

Ah et sinon les Shaper's Touch se negocient a 4-5 chaos maintenant. J'ai choppe ma paire a 5c hier soir, avec un bon roll Armour/ES donc je suis content. Si vous jouez Melee/Dex et que vous cherchez un easy life boost, c'est une bonne idee (et l'intelligence augmente l'evasion)

http://poe.trade/search/omonyomisonyan

----------


## Ravine

Et l'histoire derriere le nouveau ring The Warden's Brand, qui file ce gros bonus de flat physical
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...and_the_story/

----------


## Zerger

> Nick from GGG said that it was still possible to pay 1000$ to design your own unique. I took few seconds to think and decided that it was a great idea ! One email to support, one payment and boom ... I was officially an unique designer !
> 
> I started the process the day after without having a good idea of what I wanted to do


Donc le mec avait meme pas d'idéee précise en tête, il trouvait ca juste cool de balancer 1000 dollars par la fenetre pour.... juste pour rajouter un truc un an plus tard... enfin pour pas grand chose en fait.
Et il vient s'en vanter sur le net...

Par contre depuis 2-3 jours, quand je lance le jeu, j'ai un méchant lag qui rend le jeu injouable pendant une bonne minute quand je quitte la ville pour la premiere fois, comme si le jeu essayait de charger tout plein de trucs. Apres, c'est bon, mais c'est quand meme gavant

----------


## Ravine

C'est mettre au second plan les 98% restants du post avec les explications des echanges entre lui et GGG, et les affinages progressifs pour arriver a l'unique qui a ete release.

Mais si tu veux te focaliser sur ce que quelqu'un fait de son argent, tu peux aussi. Y'en a plein sur le forum officiel qui viennent decrire le processus de creation de leur Supporter Unique. http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/ind...3mzqiqixgykrof

----------


## Zerger

C'est ptete parce que je suis pas (encore) millionnaire, mais ouais, lacher 1000 dollars pour rajouter un objet virtuel dans un jeu vidéo, je trouve ca totalement con.
Tout comme le fait de mettre un an pour définir 3 lignes de bonus, malgré toutes les explications qu'il a lachées.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Raaaaaah putain je viens de 6L ma Belly of the Beast en moins de 100 fusings  :Rock: 

Aucun intérêt à ce post mais je voulais partager mon émotion  ::cry::

----------


## Zerger

File remplir une grille de loto  :;):

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Non la je crois que j'ai cramé ma dose de chance pour un moment, je vais carrément éviter les chats noirs et regarder à deux fois avant de traverser la rue  :^_^: 

Le plus drôle, c'est que j'étais en train de saturer du farm des chaos pour atteindre les 1500 fusings pour 6L via vorici, je me dis "bon j'ai 110c la, je passe tout en fusing et si ça foire j'arrête la league". Je passe mes 50 fusings que j'avais en stock, que dalle, j'achète 20 fusings supplémentaires à un mec et là boum ça tape sur le 12e... du coup j'ai encore 100 chaos pour crafter une bonne 2H.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Bien joué chatté  :;): 
J’hésite encore à tenter de 6L ma Disfavour… Le farm et moi on est pas potes du coup je n’ai que 300 fusings en stock. Sachant qu’il me faudrait raisonnablement 5 fois plus, ça fait lourd la mise sur le coup de bol.

En tout cas te voilà tranquille !

Quant aux $1000, quand on est suffisamment à l’aise tout ça est très relatif. Comme ceux qui _chance_ des Head Hunters (ou en achètent), ça ne représente pas une majorité (sauf que les vrais $$$, c’est quand même beaucoup plus utile).
Le principe de la bagouze est sympa dans son style. Ça irait très bien sur un principe de _hard hitter_.

----------


## Vhanlay

Il y a du canard en HC ? Je viensq de wipe mon lvl 35 (bon il y a pire). Donc je relance, si certains veulent se lancer avec moi (ou m'aider à rush ;-)  )

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais moi j'ai Rip 3 persos 80+ haha, et 2 bêtement, le dernier c'est en découvrant les nouveaux boss de map high tier.

Je suis déjà lvl 39 par contre :/ mais si tu veux de l'aide hésite pas, s'quoi ton nom dans la guilde?

Je viens de drop un roll perfect de Lioneye Glare sur ma mule (première fois que je vois un roll parfait, les dps sont insane)... Le destin qui me pousse a relancer un mirror blink x)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Par contre depuis 2-3 jours, quand je lance le jeu, j'ai un méchant lag qui rend le jeu injouable pendant une bonne minute quand je quitte la ville pour la premiere fois, comme si le jeu essayait de charger tout plein de trucs. Apres, c'est bon, mais c'est quand meme gavant


C'est un bug que j'ai "toujours" eu ou plutôt depuis tellement longtemps que je ne me souviens plus le début... 

Avant c'était que sur les docks parfois et la map pier (tileset docks) donc presque osef. 

Avec Perandus ça s'est rajouté à toutes les zones avec des gros packs perandus, en s'approchant le jeu ramait à fond, perte de fps et ping pourris, après 2-3 minutes ça revenait à la normal (sans tuer les dis mobs)... et on rajoute à la liste certaines zone du labyrinthe qui venait d'arriver (extérieur avec beaucoup de darts/spike)

Avec un certain Patch de Prophecy c'est devenu injouable en équipe, injouable sur toutes les zones avec de la pluie pendant plusieurs minutes ou tant que je ne reboot pas le jeu. Le --noasync --nosound (donc pas de preload et pas de son du tout), réglait en partie le problème.

Avec Atlas ça bug toujours, moins longtemps sauf quelques maps parfois mais souvent que 30s avec toujours perte fps et ping qui grimpe/pas stable, sur toutes les zones de pluie et sur quasiment toutes les maps refaites ou nouvelles...  --noasync --nosound n'y change pas grand chose, "--waitforpreload --softwareaudio --noasync" semble diminuer les zones où ça prenait plusieurs minutes à "charger"...

Déjà contacté le support cet été, après de longs échanges on en est resté à "ils savent qu'il y a un problème avec le pluie, le préchargement et le son mais on ne sait pas quand il sera réglé", j'attends le prochain patch qui devrait contenir plusieurs fixes avant de les recontacter.

----------


## Zerger

Erf  ::(:  Vais prendre mon mal en patience donc

----------


## Vhanlay

> Ouais moi j'ai Rip 3 persos 80+ haha, et 2 bêtemenst, le dernier c'est en découvrant les nouveaux boss de map high tier.
> 
> Je suis déjà lvl 39 par contre :/ mais si tu veux de l'aide hésite pas, s'quoi ton nom dans la guilde?
> 
> Je viens de drop un roll perfect de Lioneye Glare sur ma mule (première fois que je vois un roll parfait, les dps sont insane)... Le destin qui me pousse a relancer un mirror blink x)


VHZNN, pseudo IG. Mais pas dans la guilde cpc (pour l'instant  :;):  ).

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Je sais bien que je n’ai pas fait de build orienté endgame (à ouatemille exas), je jongle avec les défenses, flasques, configs de gemmes pour certaines situations, mais quand même :




Ça devient insultant là  :^_^:

----------


## Ravine

Vaal RF: Sponsor des videos de one shot depuis Sacrifice of the Vaal.
_Don't try this at home!_

----------


## hein

> Il y a du canard en HC ? Je viensq de wipe mon lvl 35 (bon il y a pire). Donc je relance, si certains veulent se lancer avec moi (ou m'aider à rush ;-)  )


Je viens de RIP le miens aussi de la facon la plus idiote possible... OK pour un HC, je suis dispo le soir vers 21h00. inscris toi dans la guilde ca sera plus simple.

----------


## Vhanlay

Je suis dans la guilde. Pseudo: VHZNN.

----------


## cailloux

Bon bah je monte une sorcière DOT, ça marche pas trop mal, mais je crève, forcément, je suis jamais super attentif à la survie, et j'ai tendance à m'embrouiller ( en plus de jamais avoir de bon matos.)


En gros :
Sort principal : Vortex + cold to fire + chance to burn + burning damage + [rapid decay]
Pour rentrer au contact : flame dash + fast casting + burn damage + rapid decay
Sort solo : essence drain + void manipulation + rapid decay
pack mob hunter : Vaal fireball + elemental focus +fire penetration
Golem de feu

Aura : discipline + vulnerability

vie + energy shield

Pas d'équipement spécifique pour le moment

skilltree actuel

Note : Elemental overload qui oblige à avoir quelques points de critical pour être fonctionnel, surtout que je ne spamme pas beaucoup les sorts, donc peu de critiques. Des nodes de dex et str obligatoire pour pouvoir upper les skills

Gameplay :

Flamedash pour foncer dans le tas, un coup de vortex qui stun une grosse partie des streums (j'ai une ceinture +46% stun duration au total) 
Si ils sont stun je spamme le vortex, dans le cas inverse (boss) je lui balance essence drain et je me barre avec flame dash. Celui ci se retrouve alors avec : burn du flame dash + dot de vortex ( plus potentiellement le burn (ça staque selon le wiki)) + DOT de essence drain.

Problèmes actuels : grosse lacune de résistance au moins élémentaire (genre chuis pas à 30 % là c'est vraiment peu) du coup je compense avec des potions mais je suis pas super bon en jonglage du coup je m'en sors pas facilement.
Les archers font bobo.

Modification potentielle : remplacer les dégâts bruts (spell damage) par du crit : ça activera à la fois le burn et même le freeze ce qui serait pas mal, ça marchait bien au début, mais là j'ai pas trouvé de moyen de gagner facilement des power charges.

----------


## Ravine

Est ce que tu peux linker ton perso directement cailloux?
Sinon tu joues en self found ou tu t'autorises de l'achat de matos?

----------


## cailloux

> Est ce que tu peux linker ton perso directement cailloux?
> Sinon tu joues en self found ou tu t'autorises de l'achat de matos?


self found toujours du coup j'ai pas un matos extraordinaire.

----------


## Ravine

Oui mais donc tu linkes ton passive tree la, je voulais voir ton perso. :D
Genre ca https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...ters/HariqCele

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Si ça peut te donner des idées Cailloux, il y a un build Vortex accès sur la conversion feu et qui travail beaucoup sur les dommages de brûlures : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...1673091/page/1

Et pour Elemental Overload, le meilleur combo que j'ai testé c'est Orb of Storm + Increase critical strike chance. C'est top même sans bonus crit.  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Orb of Storm - Increased Critical Strike Chance - Curse on Hit - Curse (ou Chain a la place de Inc Crit Chance si tu as assez de base)

----------


## Mikh4il

J'aime bien PCoC aussi sur orb of storms, c'est tellement utile ce sort.

----------


## Ravine

Oui mais dans le cas d'un elemental overload, tu te fous un peu d'avoir des power charge, sauf si tu les transforme en spell damage ou autres effets kisscools comme dans les items suivants
http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Surgebinders
http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Auxium
http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/The_Aylardex

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Si vous voulez transpirer pour les deux gars qui ont fait tomber le Shaper en EHC, c’est par ici :




Ultra-tendu. Respect.

----------


## cailloux

> Si ça peut te donner des idées Cailloux, il y a un build Vortex accès sur la conversion feu et qui travail beaucoup sur les dommages de brûlures : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...1673091/page/1
> 
> Et pour Elemental Overload, le meilleur combo que j'ai testé c'est Orb of Storm + Increase critical strike chance. C'est top même sans bonus crit.


J'ai pas de sorts électrique donc ça sert à rien, non ?

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Aaah c’est donc ça le nouveau tour de ces petits cabris ! (merci)

Électrique ?




(désolé, Cailloux, je ne peux pas aider, je ne connais rien à ce genre de build ele avec conversion - il faudrait que je prenne le temps de tester d’ailleurs…)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> J'ai pas de sorts électrique donc ça sert à rien, non ?


En fait, le bonus s'applique à tout les types de dommages élémentaires ! Donc tu t'en fout. Le but c'est juste de faire des crits avec cette skills pour proc le bonus pour tes autres skills.

----------


## Ravine

Elemental Overload remplace le critical multiplier en cas de critical strike par un 40% More Elemental Damage pendant 4 secondes (ou 8 je ne sais plus). En gros, tu fais un critical strike toutes les 8 secondes, et tu a un enorme bonus a tous tes degats elementaux. 
Orb of storm combine plusieurs aspects utilitaires: un aoe, un chain, un critical base chance ok (c'est pas fou fou mais c'est suffisant car...) et le fait que chaque hit a sa propre critical hit chance. Du coup, c'est un tres bon "fire and forget" qui peut facilement declencher l'effet d'elemental overload sans avoir a investir dans un faster casting pour ton sort principal, et tu peux facilement le _sustain_ pendant que tu utilises un 1-hitter plus lent et puissant (comme Vortex donc)

----------


## Mikh4il

> Oui mais dans le cas d'un elemental overload, tu te fous un peu d'avoir des power charge, sauf si tu les transforme en spell damage ou autres effets kisscools comme dans les items suivants
> http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Surgebinders
> http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Auxium
> http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/The_Aylardex


Merci, mais y pas que elemental overload dans la vie...

Tu peux utiliser Orb of Storms pour plein d'autres trucs.

----------


## Ravine

> Merci, mais y pas que elemental overload dans la vie...
> 
> Tu peux utiliser Orb of Storms pour plein d'autres trucs.


Certes mais dans ce cas ca ne repondait pas aux questions/demande de conseils de cailloux.

Perso mes usages preferes sont PcoC/Blind avec Curse on Hit/Curse parce que je suis une grosse feignasse du curse, et que ca permet de reserver la mana pour autre chose.
Tu peux aussi aller sur Inc Crit Chance - Added Lightning - Innervate pour plus de shock et pour Onslaught dans une optique offensive.
En Hierophant c'est tres bien sur l'un des 4L dispo (Gloves pour l'increased AoE par exemple)

----------


## cailloux

> Elemental Overload remplace le critical multiplier en cas de critical strike par un 40% More Elemental Damage pendant 4 secondes (ou 8 je ne sais plus). En gros, tu fais un critical strike toutes les 8 secondes, et tu a un enorme bonus a tous tes degats elementaux. 
> Orb of storm combine plusieurs aspects utilitaires: un aoe, un chain, un critical base chance ok (c'est pas fou fou mais c'est suffisant car...) et le fait que chaque hit a sa propre critical hit chance. Du coup, c'est un tres bon "fire and forget" qui peut facilement declencher l'effet d'elemental overload sans avoir a investir dans un faster casting pour ton sort principal, et tu peux facilement le _sustain_ pendant que tu utilises un 1-hitter plus lent et puissant (comme Vortex donc)


Moi c'est vrai mais le sort se déclenche que si tu utilises un sort de lightning non ? je veux dire une fois posé, elle balance un sort toutes kes secondes alors que si tu utilises uns skill elec elle balance automatiquement la sauce !

----------


## Ravine

Tu as 2 composantes dans l'Orb of Storms: un tick independant et des lightning bolts supplementaires quand tu castes un sort lightning. Les ticks de base sont suffisants pour declencher les effets de Elemental Overload en mode "fire and forget", et rafraichir le cooldown.

----------


## cailloux

> Tu as 2 composantes dans l'Orb of Storms: un tick independant et des lightning bolts supplementaires quand tu castes un sort lightning. Les ticks de base sont suffisants pour declencher les effets de Elemental Overload en mode "fire and forget", et rafraichir le cooldown.


Merci, ça peut être une piste en effet. 



Spoiler Alert! 


 de toute façon je tente un nouveau build 

  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

J'ai fait Atziri pour la première fois aujourd'hui !

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est un bon test Atziri pour marquer le coup  ::o:  je vais retenter Uber en HC cette league en espérant pas rip cette fois.

Sinon je cherche 2/3 Flask en Hardcore, je peux payer 10-20 chaos voire plus donc hésitez pas à me mp si vous trouvez:

1) Divine Life Flask avec:
Instant Recovery (que ce soit full avec 66% reduced amount ou le 50% instant recovered)
Anti Bleed

2) Divine Life Flask avec:
Reduced Charges Used OU + Extra Charges
Instant Recovery (n'importe lequel des 2 mods qui le fait comme ci-dessus)


3) Eternal Mana Flask
Instant Recovery
Curse Immune OU Anti Ignite

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Féloches pour avoir claqué la grosse à mamelles, Ptit gras  :;):  (ce pseudo  :^_^: )

*@Kamikaze* : tu as dû te planter pour ta liste de courses flasque n°2: ça ferait deux préfixes (ou j’ai rien compris, je suis crevé :3)

Parfois pas facile de crafter pile le combo qui intéresse. J’ai dû claquer presque 100 alt sur une flasque récemment pour la bonne combinaison.
Généralement, je fais Seething -> Divine, Bubbling -> Eternal (life).

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan t'as tout à fait raison ça existe pas, j'avais jamais checké le crafting de Flasks.

Je vais me prendre une Belt Reduce Charges Used si j'en trouve une pour faire le même effet.

----------


## Kamikaze

Sinon je suis enfin back to business en map et pour faire le leveling j'ai changé, d'habitude je lvl up avec mon build directement si possible même si c'est un peu lent selon le build (pour blink mirror c'est assez rapide et ça démarre dès le lvl 10 avec Storm Cloud). Mais là j'ai utilisé ce guide plutot cool:




Le vrai truc à retenir c'est les sceptres (ou chopper des sceptres similaires en stat) et le 4-link bladefall + 2 herald, j'ai fait dried lake merciless en 10 heures avec sans forcer et faut bien compter 2 heures de trade et de glande. Et lvl 60+ je me trimballais toujours avec les sceptres lvl 10 alors que y'a sûrement mieux mais mes dps restaient décents.

Donc faible investissement et fast lvling c'est du tout bon, ignorez ses histoires de lvl up jusqu'au niveau 10 avec LifeSprig, ça sert à rien de claquer de l'argent pour ça, faites le lvl 10 à poil ça ira aussi vite.

J'ai respec en Full Blink/Mirror lvl 66, avec 24 points d'investissement (correspondants aux 24 points de respec gratos) vous avez largement de quoi faire pour le build de lvl up, choppez tous le spell et elemental damage de witch à templar en 24 points, le reste en vie et en préparation du respec.

----------


## CaMarchePas

J'ai du mal à croire que t'as besoin de cette video alors que tu rushes déjà level 80 super vite...

C'est une vidéo de tips pour débutant pas complète et vraiment basique.

En plus toi t'as des currencies de côté donc tu pourrais chercher beaucoup plus loin :

-redbeak, woodsplitter ou en gros presque n'importe quelle arme uniques de bas niveau, puis geoffri's baptism=> good jusqu'en merciless
-quillrain, stormbow ou tous les arcs uniques de bas niveau... puis une version fated si tu veux le faire en ranger
-triple herald par ce que t'as la place
-tabula rasa par ce que toute façon tu seras en slip niveau défense
-2 anneaux et une amulette d'elreon, et non t'as pas besoin d'attendre le level16 si t'as pas foutu de mods dessus et selon la base choisie

=> hop mega dégats qui vont over kill tout ce que tu croises jusqu'en merciless  ::): 

Que tu montes des blinks arrow ou pas tu peux aussi prendre des deerstalkers, en 4L ça te fait un 5L dès le niveau 22 et tu peux aussi bien y caser des blinks que des sorts pour faire mal.

Il parle de lifespring et auxium, t'as aussi simplement la recette +1 level/element sur sceptre wand quand tu commences à poil, les dagues/wands +3 qui peuvent ne pas couter cher et la différence de niveau change beaucoup pour leveling. Si t'es en rush t'as pas besoin de resist pour survivre donc tu ne joues pas goldrim mais un autre casque increase attack ou cast speed (atenath ?) et si au contraire t'es en rush mais veux avoir des resistances ben faut parler de certains bouclier ou de l'épée +resist-loot (osef du loot en leveling fast).

Bref, tu sais rusher vite, si t'as besoin de cette vidéo pour réfléchir au stuff/skills qui marchent "mieux", tu me fais peur kami !  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

J'avais jamais testé le setup bladefall (jamais testé bladefall tout court) et je savais pas si 24 points d'arbre ça suffisait pour rush efficacement et c'est aussi pour présenter le truc aux autres canards.

Aussi je voulais rush avec 0 investissement pour économiser et pour le coup c'est super cheap.

D'ailleurs il a fait 2 autres tutos, 1 pour Ranged et un pour Melee, pas encore trop regardé ce que ça vaut

----------


## Kamikaze

Holy Shit Chris a trop teasé pour la nouvelle année, la prochaine extension, il a dit que même sa femme qui est comptable trouvait ça cool x) Bon il a absolument donné aucun détail mais ça a l'air trop bien, podcast (en anglais) super cool avec Chris Wilson, c'est par là (démarre à 40 minutes):

https://www.twitch.tv/liftingnerdbro/v/90091581

----------


## Drup

link dump:

trading index, poe edition: http://poestats.azurewebsites.net/esc/currency
site pour track la progression de l'atlas: https://inputusernamehere.github.io/PoEAtlas/dark.html
wat: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjoQ...ature=youtu.be

----------


## CaMarchePas

Merci pour les liens !  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Version youtube:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Pendant ce temps, chez monsieur minotaure…

Alors que ça se gratte le crâne un peu partout pour savoir comment faire survivre un build mêlée ar/eva life pas CI/ES.

Quelqu’un a déjà zigouillé un gardien par ici ?
Je dois toujours faire grimper les maps moi. Mais mon zouave est mêlée/life/ar-eva et n’a donc aucune chance  ::XD:: 

(indice : *Grinding Gear* Game)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je n'avais pas vu dans l'article de vendredi/samedi qu'il y avait un development manifesto : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1735177

En résumé :
-des compétences canalisées sont en développement 
-les sextants seront revus pour être plus intéressants, les versions apprentice (les blancs ?) seront plus fréquents et une recette sera rajoutée ("vendor cubing recipe" ça désigne les recettes façon essences à 3 pour 1 ? ) (ces améliorations arriveront indépendamment des compétences si elles ne sont pas finies)
-la map unique Hallowed Ground permet actuellement de dropper n'importe quelle map débloquée sur l'atlas sans restrictions de tiers => ça va être limité
-Atiziri et Uber Atziri droppent des maps limitées par la progression dans l'atlas => un drop leur a été rajouté donnant une map ignorant les restrictions de l'atlas
-les coffres de fin de l'uber Lab ignorent les limitations de l'atlas mais ça leur va comme ça
-Améliorations de l'interface de l'Atlas : les triangles autour des maps sont censé montrer les maps dont le bonus a été fait, pas juste la map débloquée. Ils vont ajouter des options pour se diriger sur l'atlas : mettre le curseur sur une map de l'inventaire va éclairer la carte sur l'atlas, clic droit sur la carte dans l'inventaire va centrer l'atlas dessus

Les changements autres que les compétences arriveront en même temps.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> wat: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjoQ...ature=youtu.be


Le principe est cool ! Après, ça manque un peu de DPS à première vue du au fait que ça cast beaucoup de skill de bas lvl... Pour ceux qui souhaite faire un build Cast When Damage Taken, je joue actuellement (lvl 86) un build sur le même principe qui active moins de skills (6) mais tous de level max. https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1685652

Globalement, ce build coûte encore moins cher (le seul unique nécessaire coûte 1 chaos pour une version presque perfect) et à moins de problème de DPS mono-cible. Testé et approuvé !  :;):

----------


## Zerger

C'est chaud à farmer les Exalt j'imagine. J'avais une idée de build à base de leap jump+bleed, mais faudrait la 2H axe Atziri qui a l'air de couter la peau du cul. J'ai peur que la blood repaer ne suffise pas pour le merciless

Sinon je pensais à un lolbuild avec du FrostBolt et beaucoup de projectile speed histoire de spammer le skill pour tuer offscreen. Mais je me dis qu'on peut faire la meme chose avec un arc et n'importe quel skill d'arrow.

Bref, je cherche mais j'arrive pas à trouver de builds qui me tentent ( et non, j'ai pas envie de suivre un truc deja tout fait sur le net)

----------


## Ravine

Tu ne farmes pas les exalts. Tu farmes les chaos pour acheter des exalts.

----------


## Zerger

ok, ca en dit long  ::P:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

La Disfavour est aussi très pratique pour utiliser Bloodlust (*more* damage sur un mob qui pisse le sang) (en appliquant le saignement avec une autre attaque (que celle liée à Bloodlust), par ex).

Le podcast posté plus haut est intéressant sur certains aspects (pas tout écouté). Surtout que ProjectPT pose des questions problématiques à Chris Wilson (qui y répond honnêtement).
À priori, GGG bosserait/penserait à améliorer le ciblage de mêlée (souvent critiqué par la communauté).
Et par ex, les sextants ont eu une sortie bancale parce qu’ils ont manqué de temps pour affiner la chose.
Idem pour le labyrinthe moyennement fun d’Ascendancy.

Crunch-powered. (toujours très difficile de faire correspondre ambitions et temps de développement)

----------


## Ravine

> ok, ca en dit long


Bah c'est simple. Les chaos, y'a 2 recettes pour les obtenirs. Les exalts, y'en a pas. Donc comme le drop d'exalts c'est pur RNG, et que c'est dans le high tier de rarete de currency, tu ne les farmes pas.

Pour revenir au chaos que tu peux farmer, la, oui, c'est faisable. Les 2 vendor recipe sont
- une parure complete d'equipement item level 60+ rares identifies se vend pour un chaos
- une parure complete d'equipement item level 60+ rares NON identifies se vend pour 2 chaos.

Si tu vends des parures, tu peux obtenir des chaos orbs, que tu peux ensuite revendre pour acheter des exalts.

http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Ven...Full_Rare_Sets

Ou tu peux farmer les Humility (div card), pour obtenir des tabula rasa, pour les revendre pour obtenir des divine orbs, pour les revendre pour des exalts (ratio 8 pour 1 grosso modo)

Ce qui va mettre l'exalts a grosso merdo 75-80c en convertissant chaos > humility > divine > exalts

----------


## Zerger

Encore du mal avec toutes ces conversions, mais la  Atizri Vaal Axe à 10 exalt, c'est la creme de la creme quoi !  ::ninja::

----------


## Ravine

Facile

http://currency.poe.trade/

Et comme tu veux limiter l'aspect aleatoire du farming pour le rendre efficace, tu vises ce qui est certain de produire quelque chose.
Un 6L peut se vendre pour une Divine Orb. Ca peut etre une currency utilisable pour l'achat.
Une parure peut se vendre pour 2 chaos. Ca peut etre une currency utilisable pour l'achat.

Calcul simple > farmer les maps qui droppent Humility. Ne pas identifier les rares qui droppent. Les vendre pour 2c.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Chasseur-cueilleur, c’est fini ! Ouf ! Une nouvelle ère moderne s’offre à toi (et à tes lombaires) :



(bientôt le Mirror of Kalandra…  ::ninja:: )

(tu as aussi les alternatives de runs avec mfer, le trading-arnaquing, le flipping, le gros coup de bol, crafting + trading, etc.)
(j’ai un contact qui crafte du jewel (ça rapporte), un autre qui achète des uniques pas trop chers, jew+fuse, et revends bien plus cher - malgré certains échecs il a un bon roulement, etc. - il y a des solutions mais faut aimer)


(je considère quand même le farming comme l’antithèse de l’activité ludique)

----------


## Enyss

Ravine, Tabula rasa se vend plus cher qu'un divine. Vendre une tabula au marchand est donc une perte de pouvoir d'achat  ::cry::

----------


## hein

> (je considère quand même le farming comme l’antithèse de l’activité ludique)


oui mais peut ton raisonnablement jouer a POE sans farmer ?

----------


## Farell

Va falloir arrêter de parler chinois les gars ^^.

Bon j'ai une question sur les builds et notamment sur 1 mécanique que l'on retrouve souvent :
- COHS (Curse On Hit Support) : associer buffs permanent (Herald of Thunder, ...) à CoH , c'est juste pour que les buffs profitent du bonus d'efficacité de CoH ?
Avec un curse en 4ème slot (style Warlord's Mark), y'a pas de curse auto non plus ? (on est pas dans l'automatisation de la gemme CWDT ?)

Merci de vos lumières  ::):

----------


## earnil

Ce genre de setup permet effectivement d'appliquer les curses liées automatiquement, mais uniquement via les effets secondaires des Herald : les éclairs quand tu choc avec Herald of Thunder ou le shatter de Herald of Ice. CoH n'affecte pas les Herald en eux mêmes par contre.

----------


## Farell

Donc il y a bien un curse auto lié aux effects secondaires des herald. Merci pour la réponse  ::w00t::

----------


## Vhanlay

Bon je me disais que cette histoire de résist pour le mercy pouvait être compensé par un build "safe", bah wipe dans le crematorium au lvl 61 avec mon flame totem...

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Bon je me disais que cette histoire de résist pour le mercy pouvait être compensé par un build "safe", bah wipe dans le crematorium au lvl 61 avec mon flame totem...


T'étais en dessous de 0 en res lightning?

----------


## Vhanlay

Non j'étais a 20 / 20 / 50

----------


## Psycho_Ad

:tired:  Mais t'as fait comment?

----------


## Vhanlay

J'ai buté un jaune, a sa mort il y a eu deux explosions (bon ok j'étais pas trés loin du cadavre), j'étais a 2.5K life, j'ai perdu 70% sur la premiére et le reste sur la deuxiéme.

----------


## Kamikaze

Créma ça reste assez dangereux quand tu te fais coincer au corps à corps sans res en merci

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ouais bizarre la double explosion ça ressemble à du volatile mais normalement y'en a qu'une

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Bon je me disais que cette histoire de résist pour le mercy pouvait être compensé par un build "safe", bah wipe dans le crematorium au lvl 61 avec mon flame totem...





> Non j'étais a 20 / 20 / 50





> J'ai buté un jaune, a sa mort il y a eu deux explosions (bon ok j'étais pas trés loin du cadavre), j'étais a 2.5K life, j'ai perdu 70% sur la premiére et le reste sur la deuxiéme.





> Créma ça reste assez dangereux quand tu te fais coincer au corps à corps sans res en merci
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ouais bizarre la double explosion ça ressemble à du volatile mais normalement y'en a qu'une


Les undying incenerator ont une explosion suicidaire + leur projectile qui explose + éventuellement volatile blood. Tout comme on peut faire exploser des mobs plusieurs fois (obliteration, abyssal cry, le passif en occultiste, ça se cumule), ils peuvent exploser plusieurs fois (le plus flagrant étant avec les mobs qui explosent et qui sont en plus sous l'effet du spirit marty). 

Un build safe sans resist mais 2.5K life ? does not compute. T'es pas safe si en plus de pas avoir de résist t'as pas de vie. 

Et pour avoir une idée du danger : si avec 75% de résistance tu prends une baffe à 2000, avec 50% ben tu prends la même baffe à 4000... (en omettant les possibilité que la baffe ignore X% de tes résistances) et si tu tombes à 20% de résistance la baffe tapera à 6400... 

Jouer sans résistances n'est pas viable, au mieux tu peux faire un build qui va tuer très vite de très loin, flame totem n'est pas vraiment adapté à ça... ça nettoie très bien mais t'as une limite de portée, un délais d'activation, un nombre limité de totem (donc réactivation), une durée d'action des totems... 

Si tu veux clear en étant à poil, va voir plutôt côté ranger ou certains spells. Les arcs ont la plus grande portée, ils ont aussi plus facilement accès à des possibilités de défonçage en règle bien bourrine et même des items dédiés au farm (windripper). Split arrow va te nettoyer les packs sans les voir, tornado shot lui peut faire quasi aussi bien mais en plus gère le monocible et les pièces fermées, ice shot congèle/ralenti tes ennemis donc une défense en plus... 

Le reste des builds va te falloir apprendre un peu beaucoup plus le jeu pour jouer à poil ^^. Et en passant, maxer ses résistances n'est pas bien compliqué, sauf à jouer un build obligeant l'utilisation de plusieurs uniques...

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais perso j'ai déjà monté des trappers en res négatives jusqu'à Dried Lake Merciless (mes bests perfs en power leveling c'est en trapper) mais effectivement le moindre rare qui frappe un peu fort en élé peut me tuer, même les Discharger des sewers sont suffisants pour me mettre dans le rouge.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> oui mais peut-on raisonnablement jouer à POE sans farmer ?


Ça dépend de la raison, mais c’est évidemment possible  ::): 

Il ne faudra simplement pas vouloir atteindre rapidement les maps, oublier le contenu endgame (Atziri, Gardiens/Shaper, gemmes q20 ici et là, etc.) et modérer ses ambitions (pas faire cinq rerolls par ligue, pas de matos à ouatemille exas, ne pas rêver à un unique spécifique, etc.), en fonction de son style de jeu (certains aiment la phase de leveling, d’autres préfèrent la torcher pour grimper le plus vite possible vers les maps).

Il y a tout à fait moyen de s’amuser sans farmer. Il suffit de tester les _races_, par ex.
Pour le reste, il faut s’acharner pour profiter de tout le contenu, ou être très très patient parce que le PoE est bâti autour de l’intensif (drop rate and co).

----------


## doomeer

Avec mon perso actuel (un simple build Fireball tout con) je n’ai rien farmé du tout et je n’ai aucun soucis en map (T3). Je commence seulement à vaguement chercher un peu de stuff. Pour moi le farm commence en map,parce que les maps en soit c’est du farm, même si avec l’Atlas on a un peu plus l’impression de progresser et donc moins de farmer.

Bon par contre je joue en SC et j’ai eu quelques morts, la plupart très connes et évitables mais certaines beaucoup moins. En HC je farme toujours un peu pour être safe.

----------


## Kamikaze

Franchement ne serait-ce qu'en terme de volume de temps POE est assez loin du farming. Après c'est selon ton choix, RaizQT est surement le meilleur racer sur le jeu et il a battu le contenu end game le plus dur en seulement 15 heures (bon il avait déjà accumulé du stuff).

Tu peux atteindre le contenu end game à poil en quelques heures et progresser dans les tiers de map de même. Après tu as souvent le choix de jouer safe ou de continuer sans optimiser mais personnellement je me considère rarement en train de farmer sauf très tard dans le jeu (et là je choisis souvent l'option de "la mort ou la gloire" sur un objectif bien tendu genre Uber Atziri).

À chaque nouveau perso tu as toute la partie Theory Crafting où tu imagines ton build et comment tu vas atteindre ton objectif (progression dans l'arbre, leveling, etc.), le processus de leveling est dépendant du gameplay que tu choisis surtout si tu n'as aucune currency (typiquement en début de league). Une fois ton build établi tu commences à tester des trucs et à optimiser, tu te familiarises avec le gameplay, progresse dans les tiers de map et gère le contenu très orienté gameplay différemment (mission timer de Zana, Vorici, Labyrinthe, mods et layouts de map particuliers, etc.). Faudrait que je fasse une vidéo mais mon build (mirror blink) a une énorme marge de progression dépendant de ta qualité de jeu, je peux clear des maps T10+ en moins de 2 minutes si je joue hyper concentré et ne fait aucune erreur, généralement je joue bien plus lentement et ne me donne à fond que dans certains cas, notamment les missions Zana timées ou ponctuellement pour me tester et voir ma clear speed maximale.

Donc t'as quand même un gros aspect gameplay dans le jeu, en plus du theory crafting, clairement une fois atteint un certain point ça peut devenir assez répétitif, mais on parle de 40 heures de jeu (pour un bon joueur) et à ce moment c'est son choix de continuer un peu à farmer où d'aller jouer "la mort ou la gloire" sur du contenu trop dur.

Mais souvent quand les gens parlent de farm dans POE ça veut simplement dire passer 1 heure ou 2 dans Dried Lake pour prendre quelques niveaux, je pense qu'on est loin du véritable farming des MMO mais bien évidemment cet aspect existe et on peut cumuler des montagnes d'heures de jeu sur le même contenu lorsqu'on vise un drop/un craft en particulier.

Deux vidéos que j'aime bien et montre le poids du skill dans la vitesse de progression.

----------


## Ptit gras

Il semblerait que Mathil monte un perso full dex avec Shaper's touch et double Rive, dont un canard parlait sur le topac il y a quelques jours  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

> Il semblerait que Mathil monte un perso full dex avec Shaper's touch et double Rive, dont un canard parlait sur le topac il y a quelques jours


http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/97...1#post10238133

----------


## Ravine

> Ravine, Tabula rasa se vend plus cher qu'un divine. Vendre une tabula au marchand est donc une perte de pouvoir d'achat


oui et non. Tu as un enorme listing de Tabula Rasa sur poe.trade, mais ca ne veut pas dire qu'elles se vendent a ce prix la. On est dans le 10-12c pour une tabula. Tu as le choix entre tenter de vendre une tabula pour 10-12c et la vendre directement pour une divine? C'est presque pareil. Sauf que la divine orb sera dans ta tresorerie, et la tabula sera dans ton onglet. Le jour ou tu veux effectivement acheter une exalt, tu peux tenter de negocier avec le vendeur si tu peux le payer en tabula rasa, mais je doute que ca passe.

(cours de la divine en chaos> 1:10; je maintiens que c'est plus interessant de les vendre directement. Un tiens vaut mieux que deux 'tu l'auras' )

----------


## cailloux

DItes, pour faire du weapon elemental en utilisant physical damage >convert to elemental
C'est plus rentable d'utiliser les nodes de %physical damage plutot que de weapon elemental dmg non ?

skill tree

Je suis sur lacerate + weapon elemental dmg+fire dmg+convert physical to lightning, vaut-il mieux aller vers "catalyse" ou "duality" ? Hatred+herald of ash.

Quand on utilise lacerate avec une arme off hand différente de hache ou épée, quels sont les trucs dont peut bénéficier le perso ? ( là par exemple j'essaierai bien de mettre un sceptre pour augmenter les dégâts élémentaire (au départ je voulais mettre 2 sceptres avant de me rendre compte que ça pouvait pas marcher) avec de la vitesse d'attaque (c'est l’intérêt de la node "ambidextry" non ?)... SI je mets du weapon élémental dmg en plus sur le sceptre lacerate va en bénéficier ? Quid de "galvanic hammer" ?

Bon par contre j'arrive pas à linker un perso je dois être trop con.

----------


## Ravine

l'Elemental Damage, ca depend!

Si tu as plus de physical dans tes sources et que tu convertis, ou si tu utilises des items avec des flat elemental que tu multiplies par la suite avec WED/les nodes elementals.

----------


## Ravine

Sacre Mathil :D

https://clips.twitch.tv/mathil1/Brea...arooPeteZaroll

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Il y a un Diablo 2 HD dans le four ?!  ::blink::

----------


## Zerger

J'ai peur que le passage à la HD retire l'ambiance dark du jeu et que ca fasse un flop.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

TQ anniv se vend bien ils doivent tenter le coup. Y'a déja des mods pour l'avoir en 1080p mais c'est considéré comme du cheat tu vois les mobs de trop loin.

----------


## hein

> Il y a un Diablo 2 HD dans le four ?!


Diablo 2 et HD étant antynomique, ca s'appelera Diablo 4...

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Reste à voir ce que ça va donner. Certains éléments de gameplay ont tout de même bien vieilli (les potions et les planches de skate, par ex).

----------


## comodorecass

> Reste à voir ce que ça va donner. Certains éléments de gameplay ont tout de même bien vieilli (les potions et les planches de skate, par ex).


Mouais c'est un peu le même délire que les serveurs Vanilla de WoW, le miroir déformant de la nostalgie change toute la perception du jeu. Quand tu vois les productions actuelles (PoE en tête), il sera bien difficile de revenir à D2 et ses mécaniques abrutissantes.

----------


## Ifit

hey les canards je viens de redecouvrir  le jewel http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Fevered_Mind et il pourrait m'aider pour faire mon build débile avec le helm kitava.

SRS (12 mana) + melee splash (160%) + minion dmg (130%) + spell echo (140%) + melee phys dmg (140%) + empower (140%) => 12*6.9 (690%) =  82.8 mana/spell.

Donc si je rajoute 2 jewels on as 12 * 8.9 (890%) = 106.8 mana/spell.
Est ce que mon calcul est bon ?

Si oui, est ce que des canards serait pret à me preter 2 jewels pour tester si le build est viable ou non ? Car les jewel sont autour de 40c/unité et j'ai pas du tout les moyens pour acheter 2 jewels.
Si le builds est ok évidement j’achète les jewels au canards, je pense qu il me faut 1 semaine pour voir si le build fonctionne ou pas.

----------


## Drup

Les mana multipliers ne stackent pas comme ca.

Tout les mana multipliers sont MORE, donc stack multiplicativement: 12*1.6*1.3*1.4*1.4*1.4 = 68.5 mana/spell
Les jewels sont increased, donc c'est additif *entre elles*, mais c'est multiplicatif avec les modifiers "MORE". 
Dans ton cas, avec une jewel: 12*1.6*1.3*1.4*1.4*1.4*(1+1) = 137 mana/spell

Donc t'as besoin que d'une jewel.

Edit: et si tu avais un 6L, tu n'aurais même pas besoin de la jewel, une gem avec un mutiplier plus grand que 1.46 est suffisante (multistrike, par exemple). Donc tu peux toujours commencer par tester avec une tabula.

----------


## Ifit

hum ok , encore mieux alors. Si un canard sympa a un jewel en stock qui lui sert pas je suis preneur  :D

----------


## Drup

L'edit a probablement été perdu dans le changement de page, donc je remet: 

Et si tu avais un 6L, tu n'aurais même pas besoin de la jewel, une gem avec un mutiplier plus grand que 1.46 est suffisante (multistrike, par exemple). Donc tu peux toujours commencer par tester avec une tabula.

----------


## Ifit

bah c'est le 6L que j'ai mis et on tombe a 68.5 mana comme tu l'a calculé. 
SRS + 5 support gems.

----------


## Drup

Oups, en effet, j'ai pas fait attention au nombre et supposé que tu comptais avec un 5L  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon Cruel Act 3 en 6 heures avec Anyn c'est respectable, et Hardcooore! Avec un build immortel pour moi (juggernaut) et pour le dps j'utilise Abyssal Cry, Anyn monte en Necro Aura et utilise dual totem flameblast pour dps pour l'instant, on a bien fumé le contenu. Lab normal de fait, et un nouveau canard en HC  :Cigare:  en espérant que ça rip pas mais pour le moment c'est solide!

----------


## doomeer

Tiens je viens de découvrir l’existence des currency stash tabs pour 75 bidules. J’ai 85 bidules qui trainent depuis longtemps, ça tombe bien ! Sauf si vous me dites que y’a régulièrement des promos sur les currency stash tabs qui valent le coup d’attendre ?

----------


## azack

Promo je sais pas mais ça vaut vraiment le coup d'acheter la currency tab  :;):  
Sinon ce matin wasteland une brittle et après je fais une underground sea rare corrupt twinned c'était cool, easy map m! 
J'ai loot une lightning coil, 75 jews et 7 fuses après elle est passée 6L o/

Pour le lab demandé moi pour vous aider en cruel et merci pas de souci. Par contre uber je préfère pas peur d'aller trop vite et de vous oublier en chemin ^^

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Hé ben... Dire que j'ai toujours pas looté d'ex. Y'en a qu'ont de la chance.  ::P:

----------


## Farell

Un jour moi aussi je parlerai chinois ! Je m'en vais de ce pas chercher un lexique POE ^^

----------


## azack

Oui c'était une session sympa ce matin ^^
@farell : tous les addicts poe parlent en chinois, c'est normal  ::): 

Il me restait 30 pts j'ai filé ça à la guilde, j'ai trop de stash tab déjà...

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Un jour moi aussi je parlerai chinois ! Je m'en vais de ce pas chercher un lexique POE ^^


T'inquiète, ça viendra relativement vite... ya juste un petit lot d'acronymes et d'abréviations et quelques items phares à connaitre.

----------


## Farell

Je suppose que tous le monde est passé par là.
Comme pour un 1er perso où l'on clear les maps entière puis avec les rerolls ont va de plus en plus à l'essentiel : les quêtes, l'enchainement des actes et l'enchainement des modes de difficulté. A ce niveau je progresse même si je n'en suis pas encore au stade de rusher torse poil  ::):  (çà fait courir plus vite ?)

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais t'as un malus de vitesse avec un torse

----------


## doomeer

> J'ai loot une lightning coil, 75 jews et 7 fuses après elle est passée 6L o/


Avec ou sans armorer's scraps ?

----------


## azack

Avec bien sûr! Depuis que Chris avait teasé sur le rôle de la qualité des items avant de jew+fuses je le fais tt le temps.

7 fuses parfois j'arrive même pas à faire un 4L  :;):

----------


## Vhanlay

Une idée de build sympa en HC qui peut faire du content haut lvl avec trés peu de moyen ? (à part flame totem)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Une idée de build sympa en HC qui peut faire du content haut lvl avec trés peu de moyen ? (à part flame totem)


Warchief totem.


De rien  ::ninja::

----------


## Vhanlay

Ouai, le pire c'est que c'est sans doute ce que je vais faire.

----------


## hein

Bon hier j'ai passé dominus en HC avec ma witch SRS.
Résultat j'ai tergiversé et sué pour rien du tout, le combat a dut durer 10 secondes et je n'ai perdu aucun PV ^^ je pensais pas l’éclater aussi facilement...
En revanche, concernant Malachai je demanderais peut être de l'aide si un canard est dispo à ce moment la...

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Ouai, le pire c'est que c'est sans doute ce que je vais faire.


C'est très bien warchief totem. Tu peux build 2H d'ailleurs si t'as peur d'avoir envie de respec à un moment donné, mais le facebreakers + shield est quand même plus safe pour du HC je pense (sans garantie je joue pas en HC).

----------


## Enyss

J'ai looté des petites bottes sympathiques aujourd'hui :

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Dommage les rolls sont pas si bons.  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bon bah hier rip reroll acte 3 normal sur boss vaal razorblade double spirit, je l'ai cherché aussi.
Ce soir rip main lvl86 sur trial avec roombas particulièrement méchant (au milieu d'un passage déjà bien cherché totem shock + totem bleed + des roombas dans tous les sens :s ).
Puis là rip du reroll acte 3 normal docks et lui je sais pas comment. >.> Ca ramait comme d'hab avec le bug de merde de la pluie, mais ça ne se débloquait pas, je me dépéchait pour choper l'item de quête avant reboot serveur pour patch et en libérant des monstres je suis mort instantanément pas compris... Bon, pas bien grave j'avais été relativement vite (1h40 ?) mais bon j'aime pas rip sans savoir pourquoi. >.>

Sinon le patch note du jour https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1741026

En plus de mettre en surbrillance sur l'atlas la map sous le curseur dans l'inventaire et le clic droit pour se centrer sur la map dans l'atlas ils ont quand même intégré un moteur de recherche ! On peut espérer un jour l'avoir dans l'arbre de compétences qui sait ! :D

ps : il ne faut pas parler de certaines autres choses de ce  patch à Styx >.>

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Excellent pour le moteur de recherche de l’Atlas. Ça manquait vraiment. Les apps web, c’est bien, mais ingame c’est confort pour tout le monde.

Vous avez remarqué que Styx ça rime avec aimetéhixe ?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> ps : il ne faut pas parler de certaines autres choses de ce  patch à Styx >.>


Trop tard ! C'est déjà sur mon Berserk CWDT !  ::siffle:: 

C'est trop beau, mes prières ont été entendu !  :Prey: 

(Et en bonus de test, j'ai drop un Kaom's Heart sur le rogue de la mission Vorici que j'avais fait pour le test !)

@Bourrino : Ahah ! Pas mal !  :;):

----------


## Flibustier

> (Et en bonus de test, j'ai drop un Kaom's Heart sur le rogue de la mission Vorici que j'avais fait pour le test !)


J'ai eu hier une Void Battery sur un garde d'une mission Vorici. Le RNG est complétement cassé!  ::ninja::

----------


## azack

Gz pour les jolis uniques  :;): 

Cmp : rip  ::(:  du coup tu continues qd mm en Ehc?

----------


## Farell

Savez vous si Les Duration Support permet à l'éclair de Storm Call d’apparaitre plus vite ?
kourjus mon futur inquisiteur Storm Call en bave parfois alors que je suis en normal aux alentours du lvl30. 
Peut-être que çà s'explique par le fait qu'en support je n'ai encore pas grand chose ; CWDT et COH sont de lvl 38 si je me souviens bien.

----------


## earnil

> Savez vous si Les Duration Support permet à l'éclair de Storm Call d’apparaitre plus vite ?


Oui.

----------


## Exureris

Oui et c'est indispensable pour un build Storm Call

----------


## Farell

Rah pinèze alors j'ai un saint graal qui m'attends ... faut que je pex dur ce soir.

Encore une question en 2 temps ^^ :
Une fois débloqué le laby avec un perso, tous les rerolls d'une même league y ont accès sans se faner les trials.
Est-ce qu'il faut attendre un certain lvl pour faire le laby ou est-ce intéressant de rusher le plus tôt possible la subclasse ?

----------


## Enyss

C'est intéressant de le faire le plus tôt possible... encore faut il pouvoir le finir. Pour rappel, si tu meurs, tu recommences du début dans un nouveau laby

----------


## Ravine

Je suis a deux doigts de faire build Elementalist Elemental Hit sur papier.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Fais le sur papier et je teste sa viabilité.  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Cmp : rip  du coup tu continues qd mm en Ehc?


Oui oui, mais ce week end je vais ptet plutôt avancer un perso SC pour temporiser, en plus je bosse les 3 nuits. >.>

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1743295

3 patchs 2.4.x à venir, à priori un tous les quinze jours :
-2.4.1 : modifs sextants/atlas du dernier development manifesto
-2.4.2 : jusqu'à 3 nouvelles compétences type channelling (ie : façon flameblast / incinerate)
-*2.4.3 : poe version directX 11 et OS 64 bits !*  Il y aura deux executables, un dx 9 et un dx 11, patch prévu un mois avant 2.5 pour corriger le gros des bugs/améliorations avant la sortie de la 2.5 (et donc éviter d'avoir un truc instable à la sortie de la prochaine ligue). Après la 2.5 le jeu se lancera d'office en dx11 si le système est compatible.

----------


## Ravine

Fckn Ghudda

----------


## Dirian

je l'ai vu monter son build en live, c'est totalement pété XD

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Faut dire qu’au départ, je me demandais pourquoi il filait comme ça sans tuer les mobs. Et puis j’ai compris.
Mon expérience de PoE réfutait le manque de cohérence de ce que je voyais…

Et vivement ce patch DX11 !
En espérant que ça leur permette de ramener des petits effets qui bouffaient toutes les chips (comme la lumière dynamique des fireballs), mais je doute que ça arrive.
Ça devrait en tout cas aider à tout faire péter à coup de crits sans de gros hoquets de fluidité (comme des strongboxes qui spawnent-*pof* en instantané).

----------


## CaMarchePas

Via Bourrino Via reddit : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1743790 (pas encore en news du jour, à voir si y'en aura pas une autre).

3.0 l'an prochain : acte V et disparition d'un mode de difficulté pour n'avoir que 10 actes à faire et pas 15 (contre 9 au 'début' et 12 actuellement).

----------


## Ravine

Bon bah ca c'est fait, c'est cool, et ca tape pas mal https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...ters/KynsiCele

Alternative: "Southpaw" mode, en dual wield avec Breath of the Council, ou avec une mace/axe craftee avec l'essence of Delirium pour profiter du Decay de Fckn Ghudda.

----------


## Dirian



----------


## Bourrinopathe

^  ::XD::  un grand classique


Ce bonheur de faire des montages tordus, qui finissent par être efficaces… <3 PoE


@Ravine :
Du coup, tu te retrouves avec combien de spectral wolves en cours de baston ?

----------


## Ravine

> ^  un grand classique
> http://www.rawstory.com/wp-content/u...ck-800x430.jpg
> 
> Ce bonheur de faire des montages tordus, qui finissent par être efficaces… <3 PoE
> 
> 
> @Ravine :
> Du coup, tu te retrouves avec combien de spectral wolves en cours de baston ?


C'est fonction de la densite de monstres (genre plein de petits = plein de kills = plein de chances de spawn un loup). Je monte facilement a 7-10. C'est dans mon gant, avec mon Chaos Golem, Minion Speed et Minion Damage. Je me fous de leur survie, parce que quand ils crevent, ils font un nuage de chaos a la Caustic Arrow, et c'est cool.

Par contre c'est clairement pas un build de debut de league. Attendez plutot 1-2 semaines, que The Scourge descende a quelques chaos (plutot que de payer ca 1ex)

----------


## Bourrinopathe

7-10 ça fait une mini-meute déjà. Le mécanisme et la combinaison de matos ont l’air sympas  ::):

----------


## Ravine

J'ai fait le choix de stacker beaucoup de flat chaos damage. Mon ratio Phys/Chaos sur mon attaque est a 2 pour 3 en gros. C'est surement pas tres malin pour tout ces bonus de Physical sur les nodes de Claw (que je n'ai pas encore pris), mais ca augmente grandement le poison de me focus sur les %increased Chaos Damage. J'essaie de focaliser le chaos pour pouvoir a la fois augmenter mon flat et mon DoT.

L'effet kiss cool de la claw c'est que Minion Damage s'applique a moi aussi. Du coup, ca fait du "increased damage" pour tous les types de degats. Donc encore plus de flat chaos et de DoT. Si ca se passe bien et que j'arrive a foutre les pieds dans l'uber lab, je prends la derniere branche "courte" de Necromancer pour encore plus d'attaque speed (celle qui se base sur les auras)

Ah et bien sur mes minions font un peu de degats aussi, vont achever les survivants, detournent l'attention... Il faut qu'ils soient de sortie cependant. Mais bon, quand ils meurent ou arrivent a echeance, c'est comme un gros prout de chaos. J'ai aussi un Vaal Double Strike dans le tas. Je devrais peut etre tenter de mettre poison plutot que Increased Duration dessus.

Maintenant j'aimerai bien avoir un enchantment "of Reflection" sur les gants (ca fait comme un Vaal Double Strike quand je me fais Hit), ou un "of War" (animated weapon, replicat de mon arme principale, on kill)

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ah… la quête des enchantements. Déjà que c’est difficile de trouver le matos adéquat (enfin pas pour tout le monde à priori).
J’ai encore « cold fart damage if you've got your arse kicked recently » à virer de mes bottes…
Et le pire c’est le RNG pour casque/serre-tête/hoodie.

WTB chinois-coréen à temps plein. Eau et ramen fournies.

----------


## Ravine

Alors pour le casque je n'aurai pas ce probleme, etant donne que http://poe.trade/search/agarimaruyomos
Un casque qui me donne entre 30 et 40% d'increased damage sans forcer, de l'armure et de l'ES, y'a pas a tortiller du cul pour chier droit: c'est mieux que tous les rolls que je pourrais avoir.

----------


## Mad-T

Hmmm, tu as pensé à un ming heart ? (Parce que c'est biiiiien en phys ->+ chaos  avec poison...) 
Testé et validé sur mes builds phys (et le reduced life est peu impactant en fait, testez le !)

----------


## Ravine

Alors oui j'ai pense, mais comme tu peux le voir sur mon perso, c'est deja la fete du slip de l'unique, donc les resistances je les prends sur mes anneaux, ma ceinture, et mon casque. Du coup j'ai sorti calc.exe hier soir, j'ai regarde combien il me manquait sur chaque resist, et j'ai fait 2 recherches de rings a 80+ resists en feu, et en lightning. J'ai un des 2 qui va me permettre de craft du +flat chaos. Et le second, je ne sais pas quoi crafter.

https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...ters/KynsiCele

Note que je pourrais aussi acheter un Great Old One Ward, et crafter de la resist Cold pour compenser.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Et pourquoi ne pas prendre des jewels avec des res?

----------


## Ravine

parce que meme avec des Jewels je ne vais pas reussir a trouver 2*80 de resistances  :^_^:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Avec 4 emplacements tu montes à 200%.

http://poe.trade/search/eyugasimamiure

----------


## cailloux

J'ai testé la skill cast when damage taken. C'est assez marrant mais complètement inefficace face aux boss.

Bon après je suis mal équipé et tout hein, je joue à mon niveau, mais malachai en merciless ça me semble pas super possible ou alors avec des astuces de ouf que j'ai pas.

----------


## Mad-T

> Alors oui j'ai pense, mais comme tu peux le voir sur mon perso, c'est deja la fete du slip de l'unique, donc les resistances je les prends sur mes anneaux, ma ceinture, et mon casque. Du coup j'ai sorti calc.exe hier soir, j'ai regarde combien il me manquait sur chaque resist, et j'ai fait 2 recherches de rings a 80+ resists en feu, et en lightning. J'ai un des 2 qui va me permettre de craft du +flat chaos. Et le second, je ne sais pas quoi crafter.
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...ters/KynsiCele
> 
> Note que je pourrais aussi acheter un Great Old One Ward, et crafter de la resist Cold pour compenser.



Alors, en vrac : pas fan de ton casque, ni du chest... (ni du shield mais bon...)

En touchant ces trois pièces, et avec quelques chaos, je ferai plutôt du craft à l'essence pour un ring / une amu :
http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Dea...ssence_of_Envy (6c pièce en gros)

Fin, les gouts les couleurs

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> J'ai testé la skill cast when damage taken. C'est assez marrant mais complètement inefficace face aux boss.
> 
> Bon après je suis mal équipé et tout hein, je joue à mon niveau, mais malachai en merciless ça me semble pas super possible ou alors avec des astuces de ouf que j'ai pas.


C'est surtout principalement utilisé comme filet de sécurité pour éviter le one-shot, en couplant ça à Immortal Call et au moins une autre skill de défense (on voit pas mal de molten shell en ce moment, y'en a aussi qui y mettent du cold snap par exemple). Tu prends des gros dégâts, tu passes le threshold d'activation de CwDT, Immortal Call se réveille et te rend invincible pour quelques dizièmes de secondes, ce qui suffit à absorber le reste du pic de dégâts qui, sinon t'aurais one-shot.

Et quand je dis "principalement utilisé" je veux réellement dire "mandataire sur tous les builds".  :^_^: 

Le mot de Etup sur cette mécanique :

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> J'ai testé la skill cast when damage taken. C'est assez marrant mais complètement inefficace face aux boss.


C'est surtout un utilitaire pour la plupart des builds comme l'a expliqué Gimpster Jovial... 
Pour en faire un élément central de ton build, il faut vraiment prévoir une dynamique spécifique pour que ça marche bien (comme mon build actuel). Pour les boss ça peut être très efficace mais ça dépend des boss... les boss qui font de la dégèn principalement ou des très gros hit OS, ça passe moyen mais pour les autres c'est vraiment violent ! 

Dirian ou Psycho pourraient confirmer, dans certains cas, mon build c'est juste n'importe quoi ! J'ai déjà tué certains rogues et boss (les boss archers sur Precinct ou le poulet de Canyon) en étant immobilisé par leur Vaal Rain of Arrows (donc plus de cyclone) juste par la réaction des CWDT quand ils me tapaient ! Et quand je subis du reflec elem dans mon cas, si ya assez de mobs, ça génère une réaction en chaine qui me permet de marcher au milieux des mobs avec les CWDT qui se déclenche en boucle...  ::love::

----------


## Ravine

> Alors, en vrac : pas fan de ton casque, ni du chest... (ni du shield mais bon...)
> 
> En touchant ces trois pièces, et avec quelques chaos, je ferai plutôt du craft à l'essence pour un ring / une amu :
> http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Dea...ssence_of_Envy (6c pièce en gros)
> 
> Fin, les gouts les couleurs


Pourquoi le *chest piece* ne te plait pas?

Le *shield* est la premiere chose que je changerais si je le souhaitais. 
Dans les candidats en uniques, Victario's Charity, Lioneye's Remorse, Jaws of Agony (ca peut toujours etre rigolo), Crest of Perandus, Great Old One's Ward... bref, tout ce qui peut filer de la vie. Mais bon, pour l'instant, il donne un leger boost en chaos damage, je garde, j'ai pas ressenti le besoin de changer.

Le casque j'ai change ce matin. Je suis pas super satisfait des rolls, mais les Shrieking Essence of Greed ne courent pas les rues.

----------


## cailloux

> C'est surtout un utilitaire pour la plupart des builds comme l'a expliqué Gimpster Jovial... 
> Pour en faire un élément central de ton build, il faut vraiment prévoir une dynamique spécifique pour que ça marche bien (comme mon build actuel). Pour les boss ça peut être très efficace mais ça dépend des boss... les boss qui font de la dégèn principalement ou des très gros hit OS, ça passe moyen mais pour les autres c'est vraiment violent ! 
> 
> Dirian ou Psycho pourraient confirmer, dans certains cas, mon build c'est juste n'importe quoi ! J'ai déjà tué certains rogues et boss (les boss archers sur Precinct ou le poulet de Canyon) en étant immobilisé par leur Vaal Rain of Arrows (donc plus de cyclone) juste par la réaction des CWDT quand ils me tapaient ! Et quand je subis du reflec elem dans mon cas, si ya assez de mobs, ça génère une réaction en chaine qui me permet de marcher au milieux des mobs avec les CWDT qui se déclenche en boucle...



Je linke mon perso quand même...

Enfin j'essaie. 

Bon de toute façon c'est très basique hein :
 max life max regen + stone golem + enduring cry + rejuvenation totem pour la défense. max strenght pour augmenter encore le pool de vie ( et j'ai le casque qui rajoute 15% force)
Aura  : vitality herald of thunder /ice.
attaque : cast when damage (je l'ai ptet monté trop vite en fait il semblerai que ça serait plus viable de ne pas trop le monter pour déclencher les sorts plus souvent + iron will (pour bénéficier aussi de la strengh) + spells. la node elemental overload : j'ai très peu de critique, mais comme ya des milliards de sorts qui sont diffusés à la seconde, il est toujours actif. Théoriquement je devrai prendre majoritairement des sorts de feu [j'ai pris Arsonist] mais j'aime pas trop leurs effets.
potion : 2 sulfur flask pour up les dégats et la regen life.

J'ai récemment enlevé le sunder dont je me servais pour du curse on hit pour rajouter des spells.
Je devrais sans doute changer mes armes aussi (2 sceptres) contre 2 baguettes, mais je devrai crafter des baguettes aux bonnes couleurs. Peut être aussi remplacer mes armures lourdes contre des mailles (ce qui me fera une deuxième couche pour enclencher les DPS)

Je me tâtais aussi pour élémental equilibrium (vu que les spells sont déclenché les uns après les autres), mais dans ce cas je dois impérativement enlever mes flat damage sur spell...

Mais bon en gros je suis au même point que mes autres persos quoi : j'ai moins envie de jouer avec  et je pense à un autre build.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Je linke mon perso quand même...
> 
> Enfin j'essaie.


Effectivement, je vois ton compte mais je ne peux pas voir ton perso...

Mais au vu de ce que tu raconte, j'ai une question... comment tu t'infliges des dommages ? Car tout les builds que j'ai pu voir sur le sujet joue avec une mécanique qui permet de s'infliger des dommages pour faire proc les CWDT (en plus des dommages infligés par les ennemis). Pour ma part, je joue avec l'épée Hiltless et un build avec pas d'armure et peu d'eva pour maximiser les dommages que m'inflige l'épée. Le tout couplé à une bonne vitesse d'attaque sur Cyclone pour maximiser le nombres de hit. Par la suite, je tenterais la version Scold's Bridle du build où là, c'est l'activation du Cyclone qui me fera des dommages (je subirais près de 1150 points de dommages par activation) et qui déclenchera la festival pyro-technique !  ::P: 

Après, pour l'histoire du lvl du CWDT, ça dépend du build. Y'en a qui joue avec des lvl assez faible pour proc très souvent (comme le build Cast When Ignite vu plus haut), soit avec des lvl assez hauts pour des libérations de dommages plus massifs (c'est le cas de mon build avec des gems 20Q20), soit tu fais un panaché de combo bas lvl et haut lvl si tu as plusieurs groupes de CWDT. C'est au fealing !  :;):

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Très marrante cette Hiltless ! Pas étonnant qu’on lise CwDT et Cyclone dessus  :^_^: 

Il y a comme une « vague » ressemblance, en effet :

----------


## cailloux

> Effectivement, je vois ton compte mais je ne peux pas voir ton perso...
> 
> Mais au vu de ce que tu raconte, j'ai une question... comment tu t'infliges des dommages ? Car tout les builds que j'ai pu voir sur le sujet joue avec une mécanique qui permet de s'infliger des dommages pour faire proc les CWDT (en plus des dommages infligés par les ennemis). Pour ma part, je joue avec l'épée Hiltless et un build avec pas d'armure et peu d'eva pour maximiser les dommages que m'inflige l'épée. Le tout couplé à une bonne vitesse d'attaque sur Cyclone pour maximiser le nombres de hit. Par la suite, je tenterais la version Scold's Bridle du build où là, c'est l'activation du Cyclone qui me fera des dommages (je subirais près de 1150 points de dommages par activation) et qui déclenchera la festival pyro-technique ! 
> 
> Après, pour l'histoire du lvl du CWDT, ça dépend du build. Y'en a qui joue avec des lvl assez faible pour proc très souvent (comme le build Cast When Ignite vu plus haut), soit avec des lvl assez hauts pour des libérations de dommages plus massifs (c'est le cas de mon build avec des gems 20Q20), soit tu fais un panaché de combo bas lvl et haut lvl si tu as plusieurs groupes de CWDT. C'est au fealing !


Je me fais cogner dessus par les streums !, c'est pour ça que je galère face aux boss  si ils oneshotent bah c'est un peu nul niveau efficacité !

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Je me fais cogner dessus par les streums !, c'est pour ça que je galère face aux boss  si ils oneshotent bah c'est un peu nul niveau efficacité !


C'est pour ça que tu ne peux pas faire un build uniquement basé sur le contre... les différentes mécaniques de PoE ne permettent pas à l'heure actuelle de faire un build "pur épines" viable et pour le coup, il ne faut absolument pas voir CWDT comme un de ces avatars ! Mais plutôt comme une variante de CoC où le déclencheur est une certaine dose de dommage subie. 

Comme tu ne peux pas choisir la quantité et la manière dont les ennemis t'infligent des dommages, il te faut une mécanique indépendante ou semi-indépendante pour pallier ses variations pour avoir une capacité offensive minimum même dans la pire situation... D'où le fait de chercher une manière de s'infliger soi-même des dommages pour pallier les moments de creux en terme de dommages entrants et tout les moyens peuvent être bon pour ça ! Scold's Bridle est le classique du moment mais nous avons pas mal d'autres uniques qui peuvent servir à ça et qui ont été l'objet de build CWDT (une potion, un anneau minion, une amulette pour auto-pyroman,etc.)... finalement, il faut voir la réaction face aux dommages des mobs comme un pur bonus de DPS et non comme la source principale de ton DPS.

Autre point qui est un problème dans ton build, c'est le fait que tu ai misé sur la régèn de vie... dans un build où ton but c'est de subir un maximum de dommage et que la quantité de dommage subie peut être très variable en fonction de la situation, un flux constant de soin n'est pas la meilleur solution. La meilleure solution est un soin qui soit proportionnel aux dommages subis et vu la quantité de dommage que tu vas prendre, il faut qu'il n'y ai pas de contrainte de type pallier (comme pour le leech classique) donc il faut un gros leech avec Vaal Pact pour avoir un soin instantané au moment où tu reçoit des dommages qui déclenchent tes skills ou une mécanique qui te refile une certaine quantité de vie sur un évènement très facile à occasionner (comme le 1% de vie par ennemi ignite sur l'épée Razor of the Seventh Sun). Sinon, tu ne va pas tenir quand tu va te retrouver dans des situations où les dommages seront très important.

----------


## cailloux

> C'est pour ça que tu ne peux pas faire un build uniquement basé sur le contre... les différentes mécaniques de PoE ne permettent pas à l'heure actuelle de faire un build "pur épines" viable et pour le coup, il ne faut absolument pas voir CWDT comme un de ces avatars ! Mais plutôt comme une variante de CoC où le déclencheur est une certaine dose de dommage subie. 
> 
> Comme tu ne peux pas choisir la quantité et la manière dont les ennemis t'infligent des dommages, il te faut une mécanique indépendante ou semi-indépendante pour pallier ses variations pour avoir une capacité offensive minimum même dans la pire situation... D'où le fait de chercher une manière de s'infliger soi-même des dommages pour pallier les moments de creux en terme de dommages entrants et tout les moyens peuvent être bon pour ça ! Scold's Bridle est le classique du moment mais nous avons pas mal d'autres uniques qui peuvent servir à ça et qui ont été l'objet de build CWDT (une potion, un anneau minion, une amulette pour auto-pyroman,etc.)... finalement, il faut voir la réaction face aux dommages des mobs comme un pur bonus de DPS et non comme la source principale de ton DPS.
> 
> Autre point qui est un problème dans ton build, c'est le fait que tu ai misé sur la régèn de vie... dans un build où ton but c'est de subir un maximum de dommage et que la quantité de dommage subie peut être très variable en fonction de la situation, un flux constant de soin n'est pas la meilleur solution. La meilleure solution est un soin qui soit proportionnel aux dommages subis et vu la quantité de dommage que tu vas prendre, il faut qu'il n'y ai pas de contrainte de type pallier (comme pour le leech classique) donc il faut un gros leech avec Vaal Pact pour avoir un soin instantané au moment où tu reçoit des dommages qui déclenchent tes skills ou une mécanique qui te refile une certaine quantité de vie sur un évènement très facile à occasionner (comme le 1% de vie par ennemi ignite sur l'épée Razor of the Seventh Sun). Sinon, tu ne va pas tenir quand tu va te retrouver dans des situations où les dommages seront très important.


Bah justement en regardant ma liste d'unique j'ai vu que j'avais la potion, faut que je teste.

----------


## Ptit gras

Coucou ici !
Dites j'ai un peu beaucoup de mal à faire augmenter mon compte en banque. Cette saison me fait découvrir un niveau un peu plus élevé (j'avais jamais passé les maps blanches avant), et malgré le farm des maps t10 très facilement je n'arrive pas à accumuler du fric. Vous faites comment ?  ::o:

----------


## Enyss

Mes sources de revenus :
1) recette chaos
2) vendre des merdouilles à 1c
3) looter des items à 5+ chaos 

Après, c'est sur que si tu veux gagner un ex par jour (en softcore), ça va pas le faire  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Mon build Blink/Mirror est lvl 91, ça tourne bien, j'attaque le T13 sans avoir acheté de map pour l'instant mais je pense passer à la caisse.

Pour l'insant mes fonds sont vides vu que je viens de monter mon perso fantasme, une occultist lvl 79, 10k ES, clean des maps T10 avec vortex lvl 1 sur un 4 link...

Essence of Delirium sur l'arc, soul strike et basta, le build est fumé, je pige rien de ce que je fais et d'où vient mon dps mais c'est violent. Apparemment ça farme le shaper avec ce genre de build.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Avec l’économie détraquée de la ligue Standard (aka poubelle), je me suis résigné à faire de la recette chaos unid (2 c / set complet), en faisant gaffe à glisser au moins un ilvl inférieur à 75, car les maps de tier trop haut rapportent des Regal orbs qui valent moins sur le marché et ne servent pas à reroll des maps  ::): 
Vraiment pas passionnant mais indispensable, comme pour la recette de chisels.
Ça se récolte relativement vite, le plus rare étant la breloque. (avec un poil d’organisation et un/des onglets dédiés)
J’ID parfois des bases qui pourraient me servir.

Par contre, n’aimant pas le trade, je refuse de me faire bouffer mon temps de jeu pour moins de 5c ou plus.

= pas riche

Et ode (graphique) à la violence (par Joe Duncan, via Reddit) :


http://i.imgur.com/NbQpPtG.jpg

(on reconnaîtra la bonne référence)

------

*@Kamikaze* : c’est un build diffusé ? Si tu as un lien, ça m’intéresse. Je cherche ce que je pourrais faire pour tenter le Shaper (et au moins les gardiens) (surement pas avec mon melee actuel).


------

*Une nouvelle version (pre-release) du PoE Skill Tree est dispo.*
Ça embarque notamment un tri de builds par classe et ascendance.
Les builds sont maintenant enregistrés dans un dossier dédié qu’on définit à l’installation (ça évitera de paumer des builds).
Autres raffinements à voir dans la description sur GitHub

----------


## Kamikaze

Oui la base du build ressemble à ça:




En fait des mecs avaient fait ça bien avant Ghudda, regarde le perso "DanShudaStartedWitch" de ce profil, pour avoir le build que je joue:

https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...n79/characters

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Coucou ici !
> Dites j'ai un peu beaucoup de mal à faire augmenter mon compte en banque. Cette saison me fait découvrir un niveau un peu plus élevé (j'avais jamais passé les maps blanches avant), et malgré le farm des maps t10 très facilement je n'arrive pas à accumuler du fric. Vous faites comment ?


Comme dit plus haut, principalement la recette chaos unid et le trade. Question subsidiaire : est-ce que tu craft tes maps inférieur au T10 ? Si la réponse est oui et sans vouloir lancer de gros débats, je suis passé voilà deux leagues à "je run tout ce qui est en dessous de T11 comme ça vient" (y compris en blanc) et à partir du T11 j'alch, voire si c'est des maps que je maîtrise et que mon build apapeur, je vaal.

Visiblement cette league les maps sont un poil plus chères, donc ça pourrait être intéressant de descendre effectivement sur le T10, mais la logique derrière ça est une logique de trade : quand on craft une map on cherche à augmenter principalement son %quantité, augmentant par la même sa difficulté et le temps de run. 

Run deux maps blanches identiques à la place c'est le double de quantité, le double d'exp garanti, avec beaucoup moins de risques (on s'évite les mods dangereux). Donc en fait tu arrêtes de craft les maps abordables sur le market, et tu injectes les currency que tu utilisais dans leur craft dans l'achat de plus de maps.

J'ai jamais eu autant de blé en endgame que depuis que je suis passé à cette méthode. A savoir que sur Atlas of Worlds, j'ai réussi à sustain sans trop de problèmes ma pool de maps sans crafter sous le T10 hormis pour gratter les challenges, en achetant quelques maps stratégiques pour débloquer les bonus. Après par contre je run tout ce qui a de la qualité ou du magique/rare unid.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ah. CE build  :^_^: 
Les combinaisons avec decay ont l’air intéressantes.
Ce Dan a une sélection intéressante. J’aime aussi le combo simple de Trypanon + Marylene's Fallacy.

----------


## Drup

J'ai une approche légèrement différente sur le roll des maps: Tu commences par un build qui peux absolument tout run, donc t'as jamais besoin de roll les maps. Du coup, pas de dépenses de chaos, alch and go (et normalement, tu loots largement assez d'alch). 

Ca limite un poil les possibilités de builds que tu fais en premier par contre, mais il suffit de roll les builds hipster en 2eme, quand tu nages dans la tune.  ::P:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Est-ce que quelqu’un familiarisé avec le *PoE item info* saurait si on peut changer la police et couleurs (fond du tooltip + police) ?

Ça devrait être dépendant de paramètres d’AutoHotkey, mais je n’ai pas farfouillé.

----------


## Lucioleman

bien le bonjour messieurs les spécialistes de Poe, je suis humblement à la recherche de conseils pour un build que je cherche à créer.
Pour l'instant, j'ai dans l'idée de monter un shadow melee/chaos damage, qui dans mes reves les plus fous, serait en CI. Je comptais utiliser breath of the council et Innsbury Edge en dual wielding donc. Premier problème, je risque d'être un peu juste en ES sans bouclier. Avec l'ascendancy du Thrickster je peux avoir un beau +250 ES mais je doute que ce soit suiffisant, même avec Discipline. Donc obligation de booster au max l'ES dans le passif et sur le stuff. Second problème, la resistance aux physical damages. Avec AA, quelques endurances, un chaos golem et Fortify je peux gagner un peu en défense mais pareil, ça m'a l'air insuffisant. Via poe planner, j'ai pu voir que je pouvais prendre tous les nodes ES, Zealot's Oath avec 3% d'ES regen+Ghost Reaver, en plus du des nodes orientés physical/chaos.. Le DPS, avec les passifs du Shadow, devrait etre bon, même si je ne me suis pas trop décidé sur les skills (j'aimerais éviter EQ que j'ai un peu trop joué), DS en mono, Cyclone en aoe peut etre.
Voilà, je me demande si ça peut etre viable, si je dois zapper Innsbury Edge et mettre un bouclier, choisir un autre point de départ dans l'arbre...si vous avez des suggestions, je vous en serais grandement reconnaissant  ::):

----------


## Jalkar

Est-ce que tu peux link l'arbre sur lequel tu travailles?

----------


## Lucioleman

Yep:
http://poeplanner.com/AAMAAQxBQU1HQU...FRSDBBUUFBAAA=

edit : avec l'acendancy Trickster, Shade form et Swift killer pour des frenzy gratos

----------


## Ptit gras

@Gimpster Jovial : j'ai alch sous le t10 uniquement pour valider la mission de l'atlas, sinon je transmute jusqu'à obtenir du pack size. Mon build me permet de run pratiquement tous les mods (sauf hexproof) très facilement même en t10. Je ne "perds du temps" que sur des maps mod avec temp chains.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> @Gimpster Jovial : j'ai alch sous le t10 uniquement pour valider la mission de l'atlas, sinon je transmute jusqu'à obtenir du pack size. Mon build me permet de run pratiquement tous les mods (sauf hexproof) très facilement même en t10. Je ne "perds du temps" que sur des maps mod avec temp chains.


C'est quoi ton build?

----------


## Ptit gras

Pathfinder BV presque comme tout le monde, avec mes quelques petites touches persos.

----------


## Mad-T

> Yep:
> http://poeplanner.com/AAMAAQxBQU1HQU...FRSDBBUUFBAAA=
> 
> edit : avec l'acendancy Trickster, Shade form et Swift killer pour des frenzy gratos


Alors, c'est loin d'être mauvais, ptet même toomuch niveau es...
Si tu prends le temps de bien farmer, ou si tu as de la chatte sur un craft d'armure (essence es sur une vaal regalia 5L 'a pas cher'...)
De même, si tu as quelques chaos tout de même, (10/20c je crois) il y a le jewel Energy From Within
http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Energy_From_Within

Ce jewel fait énormément de bien aux builds CI, placé par exemple sous la roue de life/es entre la witch et le shadow : contre proposition avec plus d'ES point pour point 260+% avec le roll mini sur le jewel... et je me suis permis de te retirer les points essence surge, que je n'aime pas du tout, et se cumule mal avec un build leech / regen à mon avis (c'est plus pour un totemiste / trapeur imo...Ce coté je cours en tournant autour de toi pendant que tu meurs, et mon ES remonte...)

http://poeplanner.com/AAMAAQRBQU1HQU...FBUUgwQVFBQQAA

Trickster CI double wield est totalement viable, 9000+es atteignable sans TROP forcer (cela reste cher, surtout pour un premier build) mais fun et un immortal call + cast when damage taken suffit largement à ce niveau de buffer, surtout si tu joues avec fortify, chaos golem etc...

Ps : je ne parle que de l'aspect survie, aucune idée de ce que tu sors en DPS avec tes 'trucs' ^^

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pathfinder BV presque comme tout le monde, avec mes quelques petites touches persos.


Joué en assassin CI la league précédente, je confirme que c'est carrément op ET fun...
Essayez le en fin de league avant le nerf  ::): 

Ps : à tester en standard pour ceux qui ont des shav et tout le merdier, vous allez halluciner sur le clearspeed ET le bosskill en toute tranquilité

----------


## Lucioleman

Super, merci pour ce premier retour ! je suis d'accord avec toi pour le essence surge qui est dispensable. Je n'ai jamais monté de perso en CI donc je manque de visibilité à ce niveau là. Ce jewel m'a l'air effectivement obligatoire ! Le tree que j'ai partagé a pas mal de place pour d'autre points, je monte régulièrement mes persos level 85 donc il y a encore de la marge. j'ai la plupart des objets mentionnés et je peux investir modérement (pas plus qu'une dizaine de chaos max)sur certaines pièces (le breath of the council notamment mais qui ne coute pas grand chose).
pour les skills: DS+Addchaos+FasterAtt+MeleePhys
Cyclone+Addchaos+MeleePhys+Fortify
CWDT+IC+Phasing?+ID
Leap Slam
Enduring Cry
Chaos Golem
Arctic Armour+Discipline+Herald ?
Vaal Ground Slam/Vaal Discipline

Faut du life/manaleech aussi (0.2% de chaos lifeleech sur l'épée unique)en plus sur les items

----------


## Mad-T

> Super, merci pour ce premier retour ! je suis d'accord avec toi pour le essence surge qui est dispensable. Je n'ai jamais monté de perso en CI donc je manque de visibilité à ce niveau là. Ce jewel m'a l'air effectivement obligatoire ! Le tree que j'ai partagé a pas mal de place pour d'autre points, je monte régulièrement mes persos level 85 donc il y a encore de la marge. j'ai la plupart des objets mentionnés et je peux investir modérement (pas plus qu'une dizaine de chaos max)sur certaines pièces (le breath of the council notamment mais qui ne coute pas grand chose).
> pour les skills: DS+Addchaos+FasterAtt+MeleePhys
> Cyclone+Addchaos+MeleePhys+Fortify
> CWDT+IC+Phasing?+ID
> Leap Slam
> Enduring Cry
> Chaos Golem
> Arctic Armour+Discipline+Herald ?
> Vaal Ground Slam/Vaal Discipline
> ...


Hmmm, si tu joues DW épee / masse, tu devrais utiliser wirling blades, faster attack et fortify !
(+Leap slam ou flame dash ou light warp pour franchir les obstacles.)

Artic armour me parait très surfait, un curse en blasphemy est une très bonne défense OU te fournit le leech life/mana et les endu charges (warlord mark is good) [achtung, fonctionne moins bien en groupe !]

Ajouter du poison ce serait ptet bien pour sauver ton dps qui là doit pas voler très très haut, (mais je m'y connais pas en 'trucs'), un voidheart à 40c à ajouter, ou un 5eme link, ou plein d'autres trucs.

----------


## Jalkar

Je ne sais pas si ZO est vraiment utile dans ton cas, tu n'as pas d'increase regen dans ton arbre, et tu ne devrais pas en avoir beaucoup sur ton stuff non plus;
0.2% de chaos leech c'est pas énorme, il te faudra peut être joué avec la gemme de leech en plus ou avec Warlord marks qui te fourni des endu en plus  ::): 

Si tu ne prends pas ZO, tu peux changer un peu ton arbre, au lieu de passer par la "gauche" pour obtenir le noeud "Unnatural Calm" tu peux passer par le haut d el'arbre, ce qui te rapproche du 2e Curse ainsi que des noeuds Chaos  ::): 

Ah et il te faudra prévoir un anti stun (soit l'amulette soit l'anneau)

----------


## Lucioleman

Yes, effectivement je joue majoritairement avec mon binome, donc Warlord's mark pour les endurance ça fonctionne pas toujours. Peut etre Vulnerability si je dois prendre une blasphemy (ou Temporal Chains). Pour le dps j'aurai probablement un 5L mais bon je ne sais pas encore vraiment quel pouvoir choisir, mais le principe c'est de convertir le phys en chaos et avec les passifs du shadow je pense que ça vient bien le faire. j'avais zappé la gem melee damage on full life qui pour le coup me parait parfaitement appropriée ! je reflechissais à mettre blade fall à la place de cyclone mais bon ça dénature un peu le build...
Jalkar, si si j'ai bien pris 3% de life regen( 1% avec shaper et 2% avec growth and decay), sinon je ne serais pas allé cherché ZO  :;):  je me ferais peut etre un leap slam curse on hit warlords mark mais bon ça va commencer à faire beaucoup de gems tout ça !
Si vous avez d'autres suggestions (il me faudrait unholy might aussi), je suis preneur, sinon je vous ferai un petit retour une fois le build lancé !

----------


## cailloux

J'ai loot une plume de rhoa albinos :lunette:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ah, moi j'ai loot un heretic veil ce matin.

----------


## Ravine

Et moi une Grotto

----------


## Mad-T

> Yes, effectivement je joue majoritairement avec mon binome, donc Warlord's mark pour les endurance ça fonctionne pas toujours. Peut etre Vulnerability si je dois prendre une blasphemy (ou Temporal Chains). Pour le dps j'aurai probablement un 5L mais bon je ne sais pas encore vraiment quel pouvoir choisir, mais le principe c'est de convertir le phys en chaos et avec les passifs du shadow je pense que ça vient bien le faire. j'avais zappé la gem melee damage on full life qui pour le coup me parait parfaitement appropriée ! je reflechissais à mettre blade fall à la place de cyclone mais bon ça dénature un peu le build...
> Jalkar, si si j'ai bien pris 3% de life regen( 1% avec shaper et 2% avec growth and decay), sinon je ne serais pas allé cherché ZO  je me ferais peut etre un leap slam curse on hit warlords mark mais bon ça va commencer à faire beaucoup de gems tout ça !
> Si vous avez d'autres suggestions (il me faudrait unholy might aussi), je suis preneur, sinon je vous ferai un petit retour une fois le build lancé !


Regen et endurance charge, bah faut voir si tu peux rentrer 2* le kaom's way... Là pour la regen, tu es au top... (Regen à moins de 8-10%, c'est pas hyper utile...)
Sinon, jouer phys/chaos sans poison, c'est vraiment vraiment dommage...

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> @Gimpster Jovial : j'ai alch sous le t10 uniquement pour valider la mission de l'atlas, sinon je transmute jusqu'à obtenir du pack size. Mon build me permet de run pratiquement tous les mods (sauf hexproof) très facilement même en t10. Je ne "perds du temps" que sur des maps mod avec temp chains.


C'est pas tant la question de perdre du temps que de perdre du blé - même si c'est un bonus pour ceux qui ont pas des builds opti ou qui font du home made. Même avec un build qui roule sur tout (et j'ai joué un voltaxic spark y'a deux leagues, donc j'ai donné  :^_^: ), dépenser de la currency sur les maps peu chères à l'achat c'est pas un super calcul quand l'option trade est disponible (donc évidemment ça concerne pas les self found et le tout début de league).

Même si on parle juste d'alts, à l'heure actuelle 8 alt c'est 1 alch, et 8 alt ça va vite pour peu qu'on aie pas trop de bol même si on cherche que du mini pack size. Pour 1 alch (au taux de 1 alch = 1 chisel) tu peux trouver de la map T8-9. 

Run 2 maps encore une fois c'est double de mobs, double de drops, double de containers, double de boss, deux masters, potentiellement deux trials, etc... Pour moi le calcul est vite fait, mais j'ai pris l'habitude de toujours chercher à minimiser le RNG dans POE (et c'est un peu la raison d'être du trade, suffit de l'étendre au map pool).  ::ninja:: 


Après c'est vraiment un modèle dépendant du coût à l'achat des maps. Ça reste carrément rentable à deux chisels la map, donc actuellement jusqu'au T10 pour la plupart; à partir du T11 ça devient plus conditionnel, même si certaines maps partent pas à plus de 3 chisels (run 4 maps plutôt que d'en alch 3 reste quand même un apport conséquent, surtout avec le bénef de potentiels masters/trials ou si on run pas 100% des mods). 

Au-dessus, à partir de 4 chisels la map je dirais alch systématique, puis au-delà de 4 chisels alch + vaal, et on utilise les chisels à partir du moment ou les maps coûtent plus que 3c à l'achat (ce qui est globalement équivalent à 4 chisels + 1 alch + 1 vaal, grosso merdo). Après de la même manière faut pas hésiter à vendre les maps overpriced genre estuary pour acheter des maps moins côtées mais qui au final se run à peine plus lentement avec un bon build.

Après ça se calcule, parce que même avec un build godlike il peut pop des combos de mods bien pute sur les maps top tier que l'on n'a pas dans les tiers inférieurs, donc bon. C'est vous qui voyez.  :Cigare:

----------


## Ptit gras

Globalement je sustain les t7-t10 sans problèmes, maintenant j'avoue que les maps rouges j'en ai drop une seule du coup c'est pas glop pour aller plus haut.

Edith : au fait j'ai trouvé/créé cet anneau, mais étant un bon gros noob je ne sais pas si ça peut avoir de la valeur ou non. help ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

T'as claqué un exalt pour l'améliorer ? Il est joli comme ça mais il vaut moins cher que ton craft non ?  ::P:  A vérifier sur poe.trade ^^


Hier juste après m'être déco je suis allé voir si y'avait des Brass dome en HC... et du coup y'en avait une ! Déjà 6slots, 300 chaos, je me suis ruiné en filant mes exalts, chaos, vaal et scours. XD

Mais putain que c'est bon cette armure ! Étant juggernaut les 3.8K d'armure sont doublés de base, le malus de vitesse je ne l'ai pas. 

Y'a pas de résistances ni de vie mais j'étais déjà avec Wall of Bramble  qui n'en n'a pas non plus !  ::P:  Et le "take no extra damage from critical strikes" c'est carrément mieux que tous les bonus de vie qu'on peut trouver... Fini les mobs blancs (archers de dried lake entre autre) qui te foutent une grosse patate, fini les boss qui te quasi OS car là c'était un crit, fini les rogues exlies cheatés !  ::love:: 

Et en plus : elle a un skin 3D de badass qui va très bien avec le crâne d'Elan ! (pas le nouveau, celui que porte le rogue dual totem Giantbone).

Faut que j'arrive à la 6L, si je rip avec elle ira directement sur mon maraudeur avec Atziri's disfavour 6L et void heart !  ::P:

----------


## Elgin675

Salut à tous  ::): .

Je suis jaloux cmp  :WTF:  !
J'imagine qu'après ça, les difficultés que tu as eues hier fondent comme neige au soleil  ::ninja::  !

Sinon quitte à passe pour un idiot, je pose quand même la question  ::happy2::  : comment on fait pour cumuler rapidement 300 chaos  ::ninja::  ?
Parce-que même avec les recipes, et en faisant un peu de trade, c'est la galère pour moi  ::cry:: .

D'autant que je loote quasi aucune amulette me permettant de faire la recipe  :ouaiouai: .

Enfin, bon investissement en tous cas, j'ai jamais imaginé pouvoir un jour claquer autant pour un objet ; mais pour celui-ci je le ferais sans hésiter  ::): .

Sinon, je voudrais un avis sur mon perso actuel ; vous voudriez me dire ce que vous en pensez ?
*Le perso s'appelle AtlasMarauderEQ.*

Pour l'instant j'ai fais du T6 max, et l'envie me démange de monter plus haut.

Vous y verriez des améliorations pour le dps / la défense ? Voyez-vous des trucs superflus dans l'arbre  ::):  ?

PS : l'anneau de gauche n'est là que provisoirement  ::): .

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils  ::): .

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Globalement je sustain les t7-t10 sans problèmes, maintenant j'avoue que les maps rouges j'en ai drop une seule du coup c'est pas glop pour aller plus haut.
> 
> Edith : au fait j'ai trouvé/créé cet anneau, mais étant un bon gros noob je ne sais pas si ça peut avoir de la valeur ou non. help ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/d5bd8c3...7ef565b72e.jpg


Le % all res est bon (je crois que c'est le max possible, en tk c'est du T1), le + max nrj shield par contre c'est du T3 et le reste est assez incohérent. Y'a du déchet sur cet anneau, c'est bien dommage d'y avoir investi un exalt...  ::sad::

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Sinon, je voudrais un avis sur mon perso actuel ; vous voudriez me dire ce que vous en pensez ?
> *Le perso s'appelle AtlasMarauderEQ.*
> 
> Pour l'instant j'ai fais du T6 max, et l'envie me démange de monter plus haut.
> 
> Vous y verriez des améliorations pour le dps / la défense ? Voyez-vous des trucs superflus dans l'arbre  ?
> 
> PS : l'anneau de gauche n'est là que provisoirement .
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos conseils .


Ton setup CWDT me chagrine : je vois ton casque avec CWDT - Hatred - Warlord's Mark - Herald of Ash. 1ère question : que vient faire CWDT ici ? (ça ne fonctionne ni sur des auras, ni sur les curses à moins de linker une skill + curse on hit). Deuxième question du coup, où est ton linking utilitaire avec Immortal Call ?

Pour moi c'est un gros manque. Je me débrouillerais pour trouver un chest 5 links (sans évasion, tu n'utilises pas Iron réflexes donc l'évasion t'apportes un gain ultra mineur - passe tout en armure), dans lequel je placerais le setup Warchief + Leap slam avec faster attacks. Sur les gants tu met un setup utilitaire avec CWDT - immortal call - molten shell - inc duration, ou tu remplaces inc duration par le golem si t'as la flemme de recast. 

Sur le setup auras tu met un Enlighten à la place du CWDT, ou tu essayes de caller un blasphemy pour aura ton warlord's mark (voire les deux et tu vires herald of ash), à voir ce qui t'est le plus confort.


Pour ton arbre de skill pareil j'ai deux trois questions :

- sur la node Mace à l'extreme gauche du start Marauder, tu vas chercher les deux % stun threshold mais tu prends pas les +12% dmg + % attack speed. Tu devrais faire l'inverse, le threshold tu t'en fout par rapport à 4% de dmg + 4% attack spd.

- tu vas pêcher la node life au nord du start Templar pour 4 points, mais tu prends pas le slot de jewel pour 2 points. Pareil je fais l'inverse, y'a plus à gagner dans un slot de jewel et tu économises 2 points.

- vire les points mis en leech au sud du start Duellist, ça devrait pas être utile avec warlord's mark

- tu décroches de l'autoroute du bas devant Iron grip, ça n'a pas d'intérêt imho. Si tu prend juste Bloodless pour deux points, tu pousses l'autoroute sud jusqu'a la node de Golem blood par laquelle tu rejoins le starter duellist, et ça t'ouvre la node 2 handed plein sud Duellist avec Wrecking Ball et Executioner.

Prendre l'autoroute intermédiaire c'est surtout utile si tu pars du starter Marauder, tu prends la node 2h directement à gauche et tu enchaînes par la voie intermédiaire pour prendre Unwavering stance, sinon c'est des points de perdu.

- Prends les sockets à l'ouest du start marauder et au sud du start duellist, au minimum. Tu te prives de beaucoup de bonus.


Edit : passer par l'autoroute sud t'ouvre aussi la node avec Rempart pour booster ton fortify. Pareil si t'arrives pas à maintenir le fortify 100% du temps sur ton leap slam, passe le sur le marohi à la place du added fire. Et trouve toi une paire de ça, sont pas trop chers et ça le fait bien sur un Jugg.

Voilà ce qui me vient à brûle pourpoint, j'ai pas regardé en détail ton matos mais faut surtout chercher cap resists, life, armor, strength dans cet ordre.

Tiens un arbre vite fait pour te montrer ce que je veux dire un peu plus clairement. Avec les points qui reste tu peux stacker le % life, ça devrait dépasser sans trop de soucis le 200% au niveau 90 pour peu que certains de tes jewels boost un peu ça. Après t'as d'autres options genre Bloody Bludgeon au sud entre Duellist et Marauder si tu veux booster les dégâts, ou aller chercher Iron reflexe si t'as suffisamment d'evasion sur ton stuff, etc...

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Salut à tous .
> 
> Je suis jaloux cmp  !
> J'imagine qu'après ça, les difficultés que tu as eues hier fondent comme neige au soleil  !
> 
> Sinon quitte à passe pour un idiot, je pose quand même la question  : comment on fait pour cumuler rapidement 300 chaos  ?
> Parce-que même avec les recipes, et en faisant un peu de trade, c'est la galère pour moi .
> 
> D'autant que je loote quasi aucune amulette me permettant de faire la recipe .
> ...


Pour l'amulette il suffit de craft un whispering sur une amu blanche et voila ton amu rare.

Pour farm du chaos faut faire beaucoup de runs sur dried lake et vendre tout ce qui se vendra pas unid. Tu fais ça 150x et voilà !  ::ninja::

----------


## Elgin675

Salut, et merci pour tes commentaires  ::):  !





> Ton setup CWDT me chagrine : je vois ton casque avec CWDT - Hatred - Warlord's Mark - Herald of Ash. 1ère question : que vient faire CWDT ici ? (ça ne fonctionne ni sur des auras, ni sur les curses à moins de linker une skill + curse on hit). Deuxième question du coup, où est ton linking utilitaire avec Immortal Call ?


C'est simple : je n'ai besoin que d'un skill sur CWDT, tout simplement. Je n'aime pas (du tout) immortal call, et dans bien des cas - tout le temps en fait - je préfère garder mes charges.
Je viens de crever avec mon perso, et comme d'habitude, c'est sur de l'elelemental. Immortal call ne me protège que des physiques, et je me sens BEAUCOUP plus safe physiquement avec 7 charges + Basalt flask bien craftée (Experimenter's Basalt Flask of Reflexes, qui dure quasi 8 secondes), et cela en continu (== +48 % de réduction de dégat physiques + 28% de resists supplémentaires), plutôt que de tout cramer sur un immortal call  ::):  ...





> Pour moi c'est un gros manque. Je me débrouillerais pour trouver un chest 5 links (sans évasion, tu n'utilises pas Iron réflexes donc l'évasion t'apportes un gain ultra mineur - passe tout en armure), dans lequel je placerais le setup Warchief + Leap slam avec faster attacks. Sur les gants tu met un setup utilitaire avec CWDT - immortal call - molten shell - inc duration, ou tu remplaces inc duration par le golem si t'as la flemme de recast.


J'avais déjà un chest 5L, mais moins bon en armure / resist. Je l'ai toujours dans mon coffre d'ailleurs. Mais dur de trouver des armures bien rollées, 5L et avec beaucoup d'armure, sans que ça coute un bras.





> Sur le setup auras tu met un Enlighten à la place du CWDT, ou tu essayes de caller un blasphemy pour aura ton warlord's mark (voire les deux et tu vires herald of ash), à voir ce qui t'est le plus confort.


Merci pour l'astuce de Enlighten, je ne connaissais pas  ::): . Le blasphemy Warlord's Mark, pour du EQ (qui fait ici quand même pas mal d'AOE), je trouve ça inadapté. Je préfère de loin l'activer avec du CWDT, ce qui curse les mobs à distance, qui les rend prêts immédiatement à être "leap slammés" / aftershockés.
Et comme je ne prends pas le "double curse", un curse en aura est plutôt une mauvaise idée je trouve.
Pour herald, le gain de dps est conséquent, et j'en ai besoin.





> Pour ton arbre de skill pareil j'ai deux trois questions :


C'est un perso en cours hein, il est pas fini ^^ !





> - sur la node Mace à l'extreme gauche du start Marauder, tu vas chercher les deux % stun threshold mais tu prends pas les +12% dmg + % attack speed. Tu devrais faire l'inverse, le threshold tu t'en fout par rapport à 4% de dmg + 4% attack spd.


Je préfère largement prendre les dégats "bruts"... En parlant de Jewel, regarde bien, j'explose largement les 4% d'attack speed avec mon Jewel (13% attack speed + 14% physical).
De plus les mobs que j'explose ne sont pas de ton avis  ::trollface:: : le stun threshold est vraiment efficace je trouve. Je pensais d'ailleurs presque faire un Cast when Stun, avec leapslam ; c'est assez efficace  :;): .





> - tu vas pêcher la node life au nord du start Templar pour 4 points, mais tu prends pas le slot de jewel pour 2 points. Pareil je fais l'inverse, y'a plus à gagner dans un slot de jewel et tu économises 2 points.


C'est surtout la res Chaos que je vais chercher ici + la vie. A terme je pensais prendre les 4 nodes, et effectivement le jewel socket pour plus tard  ::): .





> - vire les points mis en leech au sud du start Duellist, ça devrait pas être utile avec warlord's mark


Pour l'instant j'en ai besoin, ou disons que c'est plus confortable : les % de leech cumulés me permettent de bien tanker.





> - tu décroches de l'autoroute du bas devant Iron grip, ça n'a pas d'intérêt imho. Si tu prend juste Bloodless pour deux points, tu pousses l'autoroute sud jusqu'a la node de Golem blood par laquelle tu rejoins le starter duellist, et ça t'ouvre la node 2 handed plein sud Duellist avec Wrecking Ball et Executioner.


Interressant  :;): ... Mais jouant en HC, j'estime avoir déjà pris bien assez de dps dans l'arbre, d'autres seront ajoutés via des jewels. D'autant que la Sulphur Flask aide bien contre les boss / uniques  ::): .
De plus je voulais avoir les nodes dex - int à portée de clic, au cas ou.





> Prendre l'autoroute intermédiaire c'est surtout utile si tu pars du starter Marauder, tu prends la node 2h directement à droite et tu enchaînes par la voie intermédiaire pour prendre Unwavering stance, sinon c'est des points de perdu.


Je n'ai pas compris.





> - Prends les sockets à l'ouest du start marauder et au sud du start duellist, au minimum. Tu te prives de beaucoup de bonus.
> 
> 
> Edit : passer par l'autoroute sud t'ouvre aussi la node avec Rempart pour booster ton fortify. Pareil si t'arrives pas à maintenir le fortify 100% du temps sur ton leap slam, passe le sur le marohi à la place du added fire. Et trouve toi une paire de ça, sont pas trop chers et ça le fait bien sur un Jugg.
> 
> Voilà ce qui me vient à brûle pourpoint, j'ai pas regardé en détail ton matos mais faut surtout chercher cap resists, life, armor, strength dans cet ordre.
> 
> Tiens un arbre vite fait pour te montrer ce que je veux dire un peu plus clairement. Avec les points qui reste tu peux stacker le % life, ça devrait dépasser sans trop de soucis le 200% au niveau 90 pour peu que certains de tes jewels boost un peu ça. Après t'as d'autres options genre Bloody Bludgeon au sud entre Duellist et Marauder si tu veux booster les dégâts, ou aller chercher Iron reflexe si t'as suffisamment d'evasion sur ton stuff, etc...


Ces gants me faisaient de l'oeil, mais je privilégie la vie et les résistances ; là c'est bof bof :s.
Voici l'arbre tel que je le voyais sur la fin (réduit, pour le même nombre de points que ton arbre, sinon la comparaison ne tient pas, mais j'auais pris en plus Tireless / la roue de vie / les socket jewel, en fonction des besoins).

Avec mon équipement, ça donnerait :
- 6k5 life
- 13k armour (sans fortify, qui est bien boosté dans l'ascendancy)
- 382 life regen (sans golem, sans les charges (1,4% de la max life), et sans compter les 1,5% de la max life, regenerée par seconde grace à l'ascendancy). Et sans compter le life leech des gants.
- 10k dps sans aura ni jewel (mais normalement avec Hatred et HoA, ça booste bien)

Je ne sais pas ce que tu aurais pris dans l'ascendancy, mais en supposant que tu aurais fais comme moi, c'est largement moins bon en défense  ::(:  :
- 5k6 life
- 9k5 armour (sans fortify, qui est bien boosté dans l'ascendancy)
- 327 life regen (sans golem, sans les charges (1,4% de la max life), et  sans compter les 1,5% de la max life, regenerée par seconde grace à  l'ascendancy)
- 14k dps, sans aura ni jewel (mais si j'ai bien compris, tu n'aurais pas mis HoA, donc je pense te rattrapper ingame)

Je préfère largement mon build donc, même si je comprends que le miens est loin d'être parfait  ::): .

Sachant que je peux toujours respec les dex / int / leech  ::): .

----------


## CaMarchePas

Et vendre les currencies que tu accumules et n'a pas besoin dans l'immédiat genre les alt 20:1c, les chroms 17:1c (à voir sur poe.trade currency market) etc etc. Là j'étais à sec, mais 1K alt, 800 chroms, 800 transmut, je suis remonté bien au dessus des 100c. 

Ajouter les chaos recipe, la revente de certains items, un peu de bol au loot et ne pas acheter 3 milliards d'items si pas vraiment besoin (ie aussi : ne pas faire un build qui requiert ouatmilles uniques à très cher) ! 


Pour l'aide sur le perso, bah heu, je vais attendre que tu décides de reroll ou pas, on ne va pas parler d'un mort. :s 

@gimpster : ah merci j'avais oublié ces gants ! Faut que je regarde si je peux les caser ! Je peux pas être stun donc le malus ne me gène pas et le bonus "cannot be shocked at maximum EC" compenserait le malus de l'armure de corps ! Pas de vie dessus mais ne pas être shock me semble une très bonne contrepartie !  ::P:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

RIP. Sinon :




> C'est simple : je n'ai besoin que d'un skill sur CWDT, tout simplement. Je n'aime pas (du tout) immortal call, et dans bien des cas - tout le temps en fait - je préfère garder mes charges.
> Je viens de crever avec mon perso, et comme d'habitude, c'est sur de l'elelemental. Immortal call ne me protège que des physiques, et je me sens BEAUCOUP plus safe physiquement avec 7 charges + Basalt flask bien craftée (Experimenter's Basalt Flask of Reflexes, qui dure quasi 8 secondes), et cela en continu (== +48 % de réduction de dégat physiques + 28% de resists supplémentaires), plutôt que de tout cramer sur un immortal call  ...


Comme tu veux, cela dit y'a des hits (ou du moins y'avait à une époque, faudrait que je retest vu que c'est IC obligatoire pour moi depuis longtemps) tellement costauds que ça va te kill même avec un gros % phys reduction. En dehors de ces hits là où IC est depuis longtemps le seul truc auquel je fais confiance pour sauver ma couenne, tu devrais pas avoir de problème avec endurance cry/jugg ascendency + fortify, en tous cas pas en T6. Quand aux resists, et dans la mesure ou les charges n'augmentent pas le cap, un setup avec les res capées (voire un poil plus pour faire de la map ou du mob avec curse ele weakness, maps qui sont RIPpy de toutes manières) devrait pas voir de différence.




> Merci pour l'astuce de Enlighten, je ne connaissais pas . Le blasphemy Warlord's Mark, pour du EQ (qui fait ici quand même pas mal d'AOE), je trouve ça inadapté. Je préfère de loin l'activer avec du CWDT, ce qui curse les mobs à distance, qui les rend prêts immédiatement à être "leap slammés" / aftershockés.
> Et comme je ne prends pas le "double curse", un curse en aura est plutôt une mauvaise idée je trouve.
> Pour herald, le gain de dps est conséquent, et j'en ai besoin.


Concrètement un blasphemy à un niveau correct est cohérent avec le range où tu vas te trouver pour ton EQ avec conc effect même sur un marohi, et blasphemy est instant. Donc ça touche tous les mobs utiles (ceux que tu vas cogner, puisqu'on parle d'un WM, pas d'un enfeeble par exemple - je comprendrais mieux la logique de ohshit avec un CWDT + enfeeb), même si tu n'as pas été touché assez fort pour activer ton CWDT. Pour moi l'avantage est assez clair en ça que ça te permettrait de leech plus efficacement.




> Je préfère largement prendre les dégats "bruts"... En parlant de Jewel, regarde bien, j'explose largement les 4% d'attack speed avec mon Jewel (13% attack speed + 14% physical).
> De plus les mobs que j'explose ne sont pas de ton avis : le stun threshold est vraiment efficace je trouve. Je pensais d'ailleurs presque faire un Cast when Stun, avec leapslam ; c'est assez efficace .


Comprends pas, les deux points que je te propose de prendre sont pas en remplacement de ton slot de jewel, c'est en plus. Quand au stun threshold, c'est inutile si les mobs sont morts (d'autant que si tu fais plus de dégâts, tu atteint plus facilement le stun threshold aussi, donc pour moi définitivement 10% dmg + 4% stun threshold est inférieur à 12% dmg 2% attack spd).




> C'est surtout la res Chaos que je vais chercher ici + la vie. A terme je pensais prendre les 4 nodes, et effectivement le jewel socket pour plus tard .


J'utilise atziri's promise surtout pour les dégâts mais qui ajoute un poil de chaos res. Je suis pas inquiété par les dégâts chaos, ça reste rare et une fois qu'on a intégré quels mobs en font, ça passe avec ce qui tombe sur ton stuff imho.




> Interressant ... Mais jouant en HC, j'estime avoir déjà pris bien assez de dps dans l'arbre, d'autres seront ajoutés via des jewels. D'autant que la Sulphur Flask aide bien contre les boss / uniques .
> De plus je voulais avoir les nodes dex - int à portée de clic, au cas ou.


Rien que la node qui boost Fortify est pour moi un gain plus important que 10% life de la node Bloodless - que tu peux toujours récupérer à un autre endroit ou prendre quand même avec les points en excédent.




> Avec mon équipement, ça donnerait :
> - 6k5 life
> - 13k armour (sans fortify, qui est bien boosté dans l'ascendancy)
> - 382 life regen (sans golem, sans les charges (1,4% de la max life), et sans compter les 1,5% de la max life, regenerée par seconde grace à l'ascendancy). Et sans compter le life leech des gants.
> - 10k dps sans aura ni jewel (mais normalement avec Hatred et HoA, ça booste bien)
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce que tu aurais pris dans l'ascendancy, mais en supposant que tu aurais fais comme moi, c'est largement moins bon en défense  :
> - 5k6 life
> - 9k5 armour (sans fortify, qui est bien boosté dans l'ascendancy)
> ...


Le vert fluo... mes yeux...  :Cryb: 

Pour l'ascendency j'aurais pris unbreakable plutôt qu'unstoppable.

Après sur le fond tu peux déshabiller l'exemple de build en off pour habiller la def (les roues mace et 2h sur les exterieurs sont là pour ajuster) sans aucun problème, y'a juste des nodes que tu as pris qui sont moins efficaces que l'alternative. Par exemple la node life/chaos res au nord du starter Templar est moins efficace que d'injecter des points dans la roue life du scion si on considère les points d'int pour s'y rendre : en considérant le différentiel, 10% life + 2 skill points > 20% chaos res (surtout si comme tu le dis c'est les dégâts élémentaires sont problématiques).

Enfin sur la question des dégâts, plus de dégâts de ta part c'est aussi une mitigation des dégâts que tu prends. Un mob mort fait plus de dégâts, et parfois un boss fight qui dure 10 secs de moins c'est la différence entre le RIP et la victoire. Pour ma part je considère qu'il y a un seuil de survivabilité à atteindre, qui est plus haut en HC qu'en normal certes (encore que si tu veux progresser passé le 90 faut pas mourir souvent), mais passé ce seuil la seule chose permet de vraiment scale en endgame c'est de maxxer les dégâts et de bosser les mécaniques de jeu.

Au final encore une fois tu fais ce que tu veux c'est toi qui joue, tu demandes des conseils mais tu m'as l'air de kiffer ton build comme il était donc insiste et tu verras bien.  :^_^:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> @gimpster : ah merci j'avais oublié ces gants ! Faut que je regarde si je peux les caser ! Je peux pas être stun donc le malus ne me gène pas et le bonus "cannot be shocked at maximum EC" compenserait le malus de l'armure de corps ! Pas de vie dessus mais ne pas être shock me semble une très bonne contrepartie !


Perso je kiffe ces gants. Je les zieutais y'a quelques temps de loin, puis j'en ai droppé une paire sur une map T9 - l'occasion fait le larron j'ai pas craché dessus.  :^_^:

----------


## earnil

> Ton setup CWDT me chagrine : je vois ton casque avec CWDT - Hatred - Warlord's Mark - Herald of Ash. 1ère question : que vient faire CWDT ici ? (ça ne fonctionne ni sur des auras, ni sur les curses à moins de linker une skill + curse on hit). Deuxième question du coup, où est ton linking utilitaire avec Immortal Call ?


On peut tout a fait link une curse sur CWDT sans curse on hit.

----------


## Elgin675

Merci pour ta réponse, encore une fois très complète  :;): .




> Au final encore une fois tu fais ce que tu veux c'est toi qui joue, tu demandes des conseils mais tu m'as l'air de kiffer ton build comme il était donc insiste et tu verras bien.


Effectivement je kiffe bien mon build, mais ma demande de conseil est sincère  :;): . D'autant que j'ai RIP juste après lol !
Mon "argumentaire" était à la fois pour comparer nos propos et te montrer ce qui me semble important, et aussi pour que de ton côté tu puisses faire pareil et me permettre de comprendre certaines choses que les chiffres "masquent" ce qui est le cas ici  ::): .

Je vais vraiment étudier ce que tu me proposes, car il y a des choses que je n'avais pas vu sous cet angles, ou que j'avais mal comprises  ::): .

Merci encore  :;):  !

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> On peut tout a fait link une curse sur CWDT sans curse on hit.


Tout à fait j'ai brainfart m'en suis aperçu entre les deux posts, c'est d'autant plus con que mon avant dernier perso avait enfeeble sur le setup cwdt. Me suis toujours pas remis du nerf d'enduring cry  ::cry:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci pour ta réponse, encore une fois très complète .
> 
> 
> 
> Effectivement je kiffe bien mon build, mais ma demande de conseil est sincère . D'autant que j'ai RIP juste après lol !
> Mon "argumentaire" était à la fois pour comparer nos propos et te montrer ce qui me semble important, et aussi pour que de ton côté tu puisses faire pareil et me permettre de comprendre certaines choses que les chiffres "masquent" ce qui est le cas ici .
> 
> Je vais vraiment étudier ce que tu me proposes, car il y a des choses que je n'avais pas vu sous cet angles, ou que j'avais mal comprises .
> 
> Merci encore  !


Pas de soucis c'est aussi la beauté de PoE, sorti des builds a 20 ex qui faceroll tout y'a de la place pour faire sa propre tambouille et quand même pouvoir s'amuser  :^_^: 

Par contre un truc auquel je pense que maintenant, je sais pas si tu as pris en compte dans ton comparatif que ma propal avait 6 jewel slots. Ca fait beaucoup de stats potentielles en plus, et la capacité d'adapter le build au besoin aussi. 

Alors ça scale velu niveau pognon, mais je kiffe assez fortement les jewels par leur puissance et la facilité relative de craft (seulement 4 affixes et pas de limite de niveau/tier), au point que j'en ai quasiment fait ma seconde priorité après le %life sur mes builds.

edit : ce que je voulais dire concernant l'alternative à l'autoroute du bas qui ouvre l'accès à US

----------


## Bourrinopathe

*@CMP* : y a bon le Brassdome stylé. Féloches.
Un autre exemple de combo visuel :

----------


## CaMarchePas

> *@CMP* : y a bon le Brassdome stylé. Féloches.
> Un autre exemple de combo visuel :
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/EVlw2pw.jpg


Sympa ce casque ^^

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Petit achèvement perso : Core double Boss / Temporal Chain - Enfeeble - Elemental Weakness / Double résistance +80% / 3 endurance charge => Down !  :Bath: 



 :Cigare: 


Le build que j'ai suivi (en version Scold) : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...1685652/page/1

----------


## Bourrinopathe

La classe.  :Clap: 
Surtout avec des mods aussi moches.
C’est vraiment le genre de map qui valide un build et style de jeu solide. Ça passe ou tu retournes à la feuille blanche  :^_^: 

Plus que les gardiens et le Shaper !

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bon ben :rip: sur le pale council :s

J'étais fatigué ok, j'en avais marre de galérer dès qu'il y a trop d'élémentaires (les rogues genre Napolia et sa grand mère des prophéties ne me faisaient plus rien, mais les mobs avec RF et/ou gros dégâts avec ou sans curses me démontent)... plus dps de moule qui n'aide pas... Mais j'avais retourné les 4 boss séparément sans popo (sauf les champions sur cemetary). Ca avait bien commencé, puis j'ai pris un peu cher mais j'ai réussi à tempo sans remonter, regen + totem pour remplir les flasks... mais au troisième tour des boss j'ai du me prendre le livre qui proc Immortal Call du coup plus d'EC et là le rogue qui m'a spike méchant sur le shock ground, et plus immun shock vu que plus d'EC, paf le chien.

Double combo de la mort qui tue : le random (car j'ai trouvé personne d'autre) a loot l'arc... Du coup si j'étais pas mort j'avais quasiment de quoi me payer l'atziri's difavour :s (200c minimum l'arc)

Bon comme la moitié de mes "gros" rip : je savais que le perso flanchait, être bloqué en T7 alors que je peux facetank Uber Izaro y'a forcément un problème. J'avais amélioré le dps (doublé même) tout en améliorant la survie, mais non, le càc en ce moment n'a pas la côte je trouve, bien plus simple de faire un build à 10K ES.  ::'(: 

Du coup ça va chier, ou je continue un de mes rerolls SC, ou je monte un Kaboom sc/es... j'ai même vu un petit lien qui me fait penser que c'est encore mieux qu'à la belle époque ! 

Faudra que je reroll en HC aussi forcément, rien que pour acheter et rendre les cartes du challenges faut être acte 4, et puis je vais pas tout couper comme ça !

J'ai aussi vu un build physical/chaos EK avec Innsbury qui pourrait être marrant en HC accompagné d'une griffe délirium que j'ai de côté... 

: snif : armure mino + disfavour potentielle : snif :

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

R.I.P

Maintenant que ce perso est en standard, tu vas pouvoir lui mettre ton Atziri's Disfavor 6L !  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Sinon sur ma pause midi j'ai pondu ce brain fart a base de Realm Ender / Elemental Hit / Avatar of Fire. 

https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...Oaz3FNQ8hPBA==

*Realm Ender: Elemental Hit* (+4 Level, etant Fire(+1), Cold(+1), Elemental(+2)) / Weapon Elemental Damage / Melee Splash / MultiStrike

*Call of the BrotherHood - Pyre* : 50% Lightning to Cold - 100% Cold to Fire // Avec Avatar of Fire, ca fait trop de conversions, donc je perds le fil, mais en gros on fait du feu. Froutch.
*Rashkaldor Patience:* Dex, Max Life, reduction de prerequis
*Dyadian Dawn*: Leech attack damage, Burn, Max Life

Matos que "oui peut etre eventuellement si y'a pas mieux ca peut toujours faire le boulot"
*Kingsguard* (body armour)
*Hrimnor's Resolve* (helmet): Fire Damage, bonne armure.
*Starkonja's Head* (helmet): Dex, Max Life, Attack Speed.

Voila, j'ai aucune idee si ca fonctionne. Mais ca rentre.

(notez que ca peut eventuellement se faire en Templar)
(notez que c'est meme possible de mettre Lioneye's Fall sur le staff, et paf, elemental hit doomfletch's prism)
(notez que faire un build avec n'importe quelle autre skill sera mille fois plus facile et viable)

----------


## Ravine

Et donc je note que Elemental Hit ne dechaine pas les foules...  ::'(:

----------


## Jalkar

> (notez que c'est meme possible de mettre Lioneye's Fall sur le staff, et paf, elemental hit doomfletch's prism)


C'est un Jewel à mettre dans l'arbre, donc ca converti pas les gemmes en "bow"... ou alors il y a une subtilité que je n'ai pas  ::wacko:: 

(sinon c'est bon tu converti bien tout en feu  ::P: )

----------


## Ravine

Bah la gemme est Attack, Melee, Fire, Cold, Lightning, Bow.
Donc en convertissant tous les nodes staff en bow, ca donne des bonus a l'arc (mais y'a aucun interet a le faire en venant de la witch, autant etendre ces points vers le Shadow)

(c'etait juste une maniere de dire que c'est vraiment une skill penible a theorybuild).

(cette deprime du DPS...)

(nan en fait c'est de la chie)

----------


## Jalkar

> Bah la gemme est Attack, Melee, Fire, Cold, Lightning, Bow.
> Donc en convertissant tous les nodes staff en bow, ca donne des bonus a l'arc (mais y'a aucun interet a le faire en venant de la witch, autant etendre ces points vers le Shadow)
> 
> (c'etait juste une maniere de dire que c'est vraiment une skill penible a theorybuild).
> 
> (cette deprime du DPS...)
> 
> (nan en fait c'est de la chie)


Ca m'apprendra à pas lire les tags jusqu'au bout  ::P:  je m'étais arrêté à Lighning :D


Par contre je pense que l'arc est plus intéressant que le baton en terme de dps "pur"...


(si au moins elemental hit infligeait les 3 éléments en même temps)

----------


## Ravine

Nan mais c'est ma faute aussi: je prends 2 trucs, et j'essaie de me convaincre que c'est une bonne idee, j'etire le truc jusqu'a ce que ca craque, et a la fin je vois que c'est nul.  ::): 

Eventuellement, sur une 1h +3 melee gem, mais une 1h qui pourrait avoir 6links et bloquer. Genre.  :^_^:

----------


## Ifit

Pour l'atlas j'ai la map unique : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Hallowed_Ground , Je la donne car je l'ai déjà faite, ou échanger pour une autre.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Pour l'atlas j'ai la map unique : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Hallowed_Ground , Je la donne car je l'ai déjà faite, ou échanger pour une autre.


J'ai une caer blaid si tu veux.

----------


## Lucioleman

@ Mad-T
Bien vu pour les Kaom's way, je testerai ça ! je pense aussi que je vais finir avec cyclone+poison...

----------


## Ifit

Tu peux me PM pseudo : ThisIsAStupidBuild

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Plus que les gardiens et le Shaper !


Pour l'instant, j'ai fait le Minotaure et je viens de faire l'Hydre ! Il me reste à voir si ça fonctionne sur les deux autres !  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> R.I.P
> 
> Maintenant que ce perso est en standard, tu vas pouvoir lui mettre ton Atziri's Disfavor 6L !


Non ce perso est au cimetière, l'armure est dans le slot à craft en attente de 6L pour aller sur un des toons qui pourra tester ! (me semble que j'ai juggernaut, berzerker et deux duelistes de dispos pour différentes combos).

Sinon j'ai refait les skills de ma witch reroll pour flameblast que je n'avais pas sorti depuis... pffiou... LONGTEMPS ! Son arbre étant proche de l'arbre du lien donné plus haut (je le fais à ma sauce mais en gros y'a que le passage dans l'arbre templar après les aoe et les nodes feu en haut en plus, et les nodes ES de la scion en moins ainsi que les nodes es/vie)

Déjà, soit y'a eu des améliorations sur la skill soit j'ai pas joué FB depuis le lockstep... Tu lâches le curseur, ça part de suite, c'est magique ! Pas de délais, pas de manquement de cible (sisi, remplir tout l'écran n'empêche pas de manquer sa cible  ::P:  ).

Bon ça tâchait bien pour leveler mais c'est FB quoi, normal, surtout en double curse flammabilité / elemental weakness, puis arrive Elemental Equilibrium, comme au bon vieux temps, ça tâche encore plus, mais c'est comme avant. Ça commence à OS des rares bien gros et quelques bosses uniques, alors que j'ai 7 niveaux de retards (les mineurs uniques de l'acte 4).

Bon, on va faire le lab avec, en normal ça passe toujours, en cruel à deux fois car j'ai pas l'habitude des fat es/CI et je me fais congeler dans les scies, mauvaise idée XD. 
Et puis bon ça me défoule bien et je suis à poil donc autant tester ce que le gars propose à savoir l'élémentaliste quite à respect plus tard en occultiste pour cursabot (beaucoup de matos "cher" ).

Et là, c'est la révélation : c'est encore PIRE qu'à la sortie de flameblast quand on one shotait les boss de maps ! :D Je veux bien croire qu'une fois monté/équipé ça OS le shaper, par ce que c'est suuuuuuuuper violent.

Et c'est marrant en plus, c'est pas juste spam avancer spam avancer (bon en fait si on peut, et on ne s’arrête plus au final), mais on s'amuse à synchro les buffs : Orb of Storm (ou lighning ou frostbolt, mais l'OoS semble plus efficace pour crit) avec les deux curses, ça active elemental equilibrium au passage, comme dans le temps, on attend que ça crit pour que ça déclenche Elemental Overload (8s de 40% more elemental damage après un crit, mais pas de crit multiplier) et que Conflux (shaper of desolation de l'élémentaliste) soit dans sa quatrième phase. Et là : l'apothéose, la cible se prend une méga patate tout en étant shock, congelée et en feu !  ::love::   :Bave: 

Avant Flameblast c'était ça :

(pour le lol en passant en tapant "flameblast" et cherchant "images animées" sur google je retombe sur cette image... que j'ai posté ici en 2014 en partant de flameblast :D )

Maintenant Flameblast c'est ça :


Désolé les potos en HC mais je pense que je vais bourriner un moment avec ce perso !  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Haha putain  ::XD:: 

Bon je sens que je vais continuer en SoftCore moi aussi pour la première fois.

J'ai RIP mon Blink/Mirror sur le Minotaure, cette pute de Navali a fait pop Tormented sur le boss mais j'avais les boules de gâcher la map et de pas l'affronter.

Il régénérait de la vie comme un porc donc je me suis dit qu'il devait pas avoir de dmg mod (j'y connais rien à torment), résultat des courses il a fini par m'OS (8k +)

Ensuite je viens de monter un perso CI assez fumé, Vortex + Decay mais qui m'a couté 400c.

11k ES, je me lance dans le lab merciless, je massacre tout.

J'arrive au dernier Aspirant's Trial et je me dis que je vais voir à combien il tape Izaro, par curiosité, avec 11k ES je suis safe.

Bim OS haha ça m'apprendra.

Mais j'aime tellement les 2 persos (et il m'ont couté masse chaos en cumulé) que je crois que je vais peut-être tester SC pour la première fois, histoire de faire le Shaper au moins, les deux builds peuvent largement le faire je pense.

À voir si je m'ennuie pas trop en SC, on va tester ça!

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Tu t'es fait OS au lab mercyless? Avec 11k? C'est moche.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais sur le jump mais bon il avait surement des buffs sur le dos vu que je l'ai dégommé lors des deux premiers, entièrement de ma faute mais j'étais assez serein vu que j'avais déjà fait ça avec d'autres persos (me semblais qu'il tapait à 6k max naked). P'têt un crit

----------


## Ravine

Bah ca depend avec quelle mitigation physique derriere. Tu peux avoir 11k d'ES, sans Granite ou Basalt ni la moindre armure, tu peux te prendre un crit et rentrer chez ta mere.

----------


## Kamikaze

Oui aucune mitigation, ça fait quelques league que je joue des persos 0 armure (et jamais joué basalt) et l'expérience m'a montré qu'en merciless il tapait à 6k environ.

T'façon j'ai fait le malin j'ai perdu c'est mérité

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Encore en softcore tu peux tester mais en hardcore faut vraiment être sur de son build.




Bon là au moins t'es sur qu'il morfle.  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Hmmm

https://clips.twitch.tv/d1rap/MushyWallabyBigBrother

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Bon bah twinned core down aussi avec le whack-a-mole :



Doit avouer que ce fut chaudard, même en SC  :^_^:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

GG !

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Les mods étaient gentils mais GG à toi !  :;): 

@Ravine : Cette vidéo me donne bon espoir pour la potentielle faisabilité du Shaper avec mon build CWDT ! (faut juste que je tombe pas sur Rigwald en pré-boss)

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Les mods étaient gentils mais GG à toi !


C'est la beauté du yolo vaal sur les maps, comme disait un mec plus sage que moi : 




 :^_^:

----------


## Kamikaze

La vengeance est un plat qui se mange maintenant, putain j'en ai jamais autant chié sur un boss depuis Uber Atziri. Moi qui croyais que j'allais le fumer facile...

Vraiment déçu du jump de difficulté entre le T15 et ce gardien en revanche, comparé au Minotaure Kaom T15 Rare Corrupted est un moustique...

Bon maintenant que j'ai pris ma revanche je suis bien tenté de revenir en EHC mais on verra si j'ai le temps, je reprends le taff la semaine pro' :/

BOUFFE CA MINOTAURE.

Et ouais sinon j'avais AUCUNE chance dans sa version Tormented. Mort plus que méritée pour le coup.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Grats  :^_^: 

J'avoue le minotaure il surprend. Une fois qu'on pige le fight ça va mieux (au final j'ai l'impression que les zones de chute de pierre font bien, bien plus de dégâts que lui, les zones sur une map loin d'être brickée me one shottaient), mais c'est vrai que ça fait un choc par rapport à un kaom.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Ce qui hit le plus fort pour moi c'est éclair, quand il sort du sol et effectivement les rochers

----------


## Ravine

C'est puissant Burning Arrow. J'aime bien. Et Vaal Burning Arrow ajoute encore plus de fun.

----------


## Zerger

> La vengeance est un plat qui se mange maintenant


Cette citation de Morsay  :^_^:

----------


## Ananas

> C'est puissant Burning Arrow. J'aime bien. Et Vaal Burning Arrow ajoute encore plus de fun.


Plus puissant que Blast Rain pour défoncer du boss tu penses ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Teaser d'une des skills à canalisations qui n'arriveront pas avec le patch du 14.

A voir les dégâts, j'ai toujours aimé les rayons de destructions massives !  ::love::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ça promet d’être bien marrant, et le mono-cible devrait décaper gentiment (je me demande si ça peut knockback, fire->shock avec The Three Dragons, et autres).

Je croyais qu’ils galéraient avec les skills du style faisceau laser (question synchro et autres) et finalement c’est assez proche.

----------


## Kamikaze

Sympa mais je trouve l'animation vraiment zarb, trop statique, faudrait un espèce d'effet de recul ou un truc du genre, le faisceau de Piety par exemple ou même le laser d'Oversoul paraissent plus naturels

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Oui, ça traverse aussi toutes les cibles sans notion d’impact (le faisceau qui percuterait les cibles au lieu de tout traverser invariablement) - on dirait qu’on fait pivoter un bâton immatériel là. Enfin, bon, c’est WIP. Ils doivent jeter un œil aux commentaires j’imagine.

À force de vouloir produire de nouveaux skills régulièrement la créativité et l’intérêt va bien finir par sérieusement patauger (déjà que le totem-guignol vaut le détour question inspiration limite…).
Mais les joueurs veulent de nouveaux skills constamment. Pas facile une vie de GGG  ::): 

Ils rajouteraient une support gem « channel » et on aurait déjà des variantes similaires avec des skills existants.

----------


## Drup

Moi j'aimerai bien qu'ils fixent les skills de merde, surtout, mais Chris a clairement dit qu'il trouvait ca "normal" qu'il y ai des skills inutilisables ...

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Inutilisables pour le moment, elles seront ptet boostées un jour avec de nouveaux supports/passifs/items.

----------


## Ravine

C'est quoi les skills inutilisables? Parce que par exemple, Spectral Throw, depuis que c'est plus op-op, l'opinion publique est du genre a la jeter aux orties, pendant que Mathil fait un build a chaque league avec; et vient de placer un build of the week merite.

Elemental Hit est pas fantastico genial mais peut tout a fait se jouer a l'arc elemental. Glacial Hammer est possible aussi, en conversion physical > Elem total. Ok, conversion Trap, je pense que celle la n'est pas vraiment utilisable en _main skill_.

Du coup c'est quoi les skills de merde ?

(si vous avez besoin de vous rememorer http://poedb.tw/us/gem.php?cn=Active+Skill+Gem )

(sinon je vais peut etre passer sur Blade Furry si le data mining est correct http://poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Blade+Flurry )

----------


## Ptit gras

Ouch ça à l'air sexy ce blade fury !

----------


## Molina

Yop les canards, je suis en train de me remonter un perso : Adarj ; si vous voulez bien me rajouter à la guilde ! Merci beaucoup !

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Yop les canards, je suis en train de me remonter un perso : Adarj ; si vous voulez bien me rajouter à la guilde ! Merci beaucoup !


Coin², normalement psycho t'as invité hier soir.

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1752644
Premiers aperçus des nouveaux mods de sextants qui arriveront vendredi, ça change et ça me semble bien plus intéressant ! 
Si ça bloque au boulot :[*]100% reduced reflect, area contains additionnal packs with mirrored rare monsters[*]area contains slipstreams : des zones apparaissent dans la map conférant 20% de bonus de vitesse "à tout", pour vous comme pour les mobs, et ça stack ( comme les tempêtes ?)[*]Area Contains 30 Additional Clusters of Mysterious Barrels : rajoute des barrils avec des effets uniques[*]Unique Boss Deals 20% increased Damage, Map Has 20% Quality, 20% increased Quantity of Items Found in this Area[*]Area contains an extra Strongbox, Strongboxes in Area are Corrupted, Strongboxes in Area are at least Rare Rarity

Cette dernière couplée à monstrous treasure ça va juste être...  ::love::   :Bave:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Le 100% reduced reflect avec les rare mobs mirrored c'est trop coowl.

----------


## lhf

hello, je cherche un build archer.
Vous auriez un lien sur pour un topic sur le forum off qui liste les possibilité de build pour le dernier patch ?

merci d'avance.

----------


## Ravine

> hello, je cherche un build archer.
> Vous auriez un lien sur pour un topic sur le forum off qui liste les possibilité de build pour le dernier patch ?
> 
> merci d'avance.


non, ca n'existe pas malheureusement. Il n'ya personne qui se charge de regrouper les builds par type dans un topic epingle dans chaque sous section de Classe avec code couleurs, mention du patch et des sorts/items principaux

----------


## Jalkar

Tu as quand même ce guide qui est assez générique : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1041989

et tu as ce moteur de recherche : timtips.com/buildbrowser/

----------


## lhf

Yep , c'est un truc de ce genre que je cherchais.

C'est toujours à jour où il y a des nouveaux truc avec la dernières extensions ?

merci.

----------


## cailloux

DItes, quand on utilise three dragon (le casque qui permute les elemental effects) avec des dommages de feu c'est censé shock les streums, mais le herald of thunder ne se déclenche pas quand on tue un streums ça vous semble logique ?

----------


## Ravine

Tu dois etre capable d'appliquer un Status Ailment. Soit par un Crit, soit par un Chance to Ignite/Shock/Freeze.
Si ta chance d'Ignite est inexistante (RT/ 0 Chance to Ignite), tu ne pourras pas Shock. Three Dragon ne change pas les chances d'appliquer un Status Ailment. Il change juste la nature du dit status.

----------


## cailloux

> Tu dois etre capable d'appliquer un Status Ailment. Soit par un Crit, soit par un Chance to Ignite/Shock/Freeze.
> Si ta chance d'Ignite est inexistante (RT/ 0 Chance to Ignite), tu ne pourras pas Shock. Three Dragon ne change pas les chances d'appliquer un Status Ailment. Il change juste la nature du dit status.


Je mettais inervate en link mais du coup j'aurai dû mettre chance to ignite c'est ça ?

----------


## Ravine

Tout a fait, en partant du principe que tu fais des degats de feu pour commencer.

Admettons que tu aies Burning Arrow en Resolute Technique. Tu fais des degats de feu, donc en theorie, tu Ignite sur tes Critical Hit. Comme tu as RT, tu ne fais pas de Critical Hits. Donc en theorie, pas d'Ignite. Maintenant, tu prends quelques nodes de "Chance To Ignite/Freeze/Shock". Tu as maintenant une chance de mettre le feu a ta cible (un "Status Ailment" donc, qui, venant de degats de feu, serait un Ignite).

Mais Three Dragons deplace les Status Ailments d'un cran. Donc au lieu de "ignite", ca va etre un shock. Mais comme a l'origine du status, ce sont toujours de degats de feu, c'est l'ignite qui est pris en compte a la source.

On va faire plus simple: c'est quoi ton build? (passive tree, objets uniques et gemmes)

----------


## cailloux

> Tout a fait, en partant du principe que tu fais des degats de feu pour commencer.
> 
> Admettons que tu aies Burning Arrow en Resolute Technique. Tu fais des degats de feu, donc en theorie, tu Ignite sur tes Critical Hit. Comme tu as RT, tu ne fais pas de Critical Hits. Donc en theorie, pas d'Ignite. Maintenant, tu prends quelques nodes de "Chance To Ignite/Freeze/Shock". Tu as maintenant une chance de mettre le feu a ta cible (un "Status Ailment" donc, qui, venant de degats de feu, serait un Ignite).
> 
> Mais Three Dragons deplace les Status Ailments d'un cran. Donc au lieu de "ignite", ca va etre un shock. Mais comme a l'origine du status, ce sont toujours de degats de feu, c'est l'ignite qui est pris en compte a la source.
> 
> On va faire plus simple: c'est quoi ton build? (passive tree, objets uniques et gemmes)


 C'est pas un build c'est un essais j'aurais bien voulus me servir de blast rain et stacker les shockes dans la foulée pour profiter de la multiplicité des shoots et ça m'aurait en prime servis pour herald of thunder pour curse on hit (projectile weakness actuellement sur plasphemy). là j'ai blast rain+ projectile speed+ fast +weapon elemental+ [culling strike]


J'ai pas d'unique spécifique.

De toute façon mon build est foireux (comme d'hab)

Je voulais faire max knockback pour empêcher les streums de faire du corps à corps avec arrow dancing. Totem blast rain avec knockback en support. blast rain en main attack, frenzy ou puncture en mono cible.

Mais les boss CàC ont quasi systématiquent des skill pour shooter de loin malgré tout ( leap slam ou ground slam) du coup je suis quand même fragile.

----------


## Ifit

Vous connaissez des builds "serieux" autour des innsbury edge ? J'en ai 2 en stock et l'insanity me tente bien pour le fun .

----------


## Jalkar

> C'est pas un build c'est un essais j'aurais bien voulus me servir de blast rain et stacker les shockes dans la foulée pour profiter de la multiplicité des shoots et ça m'aurait en prime servis pour herald of thunder pour curse on hit (projectile weakness actuellement sur plasphemy). là j'ai blast rain+ projectile speed+ fast +weapon elemental+ [culling strike]
> 
> 
> J'ai pas d'unique spécifique.
> 
> De toute façon mon build est foireux (comme d'hab)
> 
> Je voulais faire max knockback pour empêcher les streums de faire du corps à corps avec arrow dancing. Totem blast rain avec knockback en support. blast rain en main attack, frenzy ou puncture en mono cible.
> 
> Mais les boss CàC ont quasi systématiquent des skill pour shooter de loin malgré tout ( leap slam ou ground slam) du coup je suis quand même fragile.


Les shocks ne se stackent pas.


Si je ne me trome pas il n'y a que le poison que le fait

----------


## Ravine

> Vous connaissez des builds "serieux" autour des innsbury edge ? J'en ai 2 en stock et l'insanity me tente bien pour le fun .


Gladiator Poison Bleed Reave
Assassin Poison Maim Reave.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

J'ai trouvé le nouveau build de Styx:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsN4LlhbjV0

----------


## cailloux

> Les shocks ne se stackent pas.
> 
> 
> Si je ne me trome pas il n'y a que le poison que le fait



Le burn le fait si la brûlure n'est pas issus de la même skill.

Sinon tu as raisons pour le shock, je sais pas pourquoi je pensais que ça se stackait 3 fois genre : 20 + 20 + 20.

----------


## Jalkar

> Le burn le fait si la brûlure n'est pas issus de la même skill.
> 
> Sinon tu as raisons pour le shock, je sais pas pourquoi je pensais que ça se stackait 3 fois genre : 20 + 20 + 20.





> Separate applications of ignite do not stack cumulatively. Each ignite effect remains present on the target until it runs its course, but only the one with the highest damage per second will cause damage at any given moment.[1] For example, assume an enemy is inflicted with ignite for 100 damage per second, then after 2 seconds it is inflicted with ignite for 50 damage per second. The outcome will be 400 damage over 4 seconds followed by 100 damage over 2 seconds.


Ca se stack effectivement, mais pas comme le poison.

Les Ignites sont "alignés" les uns à la suite des autres, alors que les stack de poison s'additionne les un par dessus les autres  ::):

----------


## Haraban

Salut à tous,

J'ai déterré récemment mon compte que j'avais utilisé pour jouer avec des potes qui ont lâchés l'affaire. Du coup je continue solo ma witch spé glace avec Ice Nova Cold Snap en sort principale pour le moment. Niveau 30 j'attaque tout juste l'acte 3 et ça pique déjà un peu plus que les deux précédents.
Globalement contre les hordes de mobs c'est une promenade de santé, mais dès qu'un spécial/bosse se pointe, je suis déjà moins dans mes petits soulier. Elle manque cruellement de patate contre les unités isolés et je ne tombe que sur du stuff daubé.
Du coup j'ai une question :

Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de farmé les bosses de fin d'acte pour tenter de chopper du meilleur stuff (est-ce que c'est seulement possible?)?
Est-ce qu'il y a des zones plus généreuses que d'autres en équipements?

----------


## Ifit

> Gladiator Poison Bleed Reave
> Assassin Poison Maim Reave.


merci de l'info mais je crois que je vais passer ( je déteste reave).


Quelqu un sait si il y a une astuce autours du "on death" pour exploiter le http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Sha...f_the_Wretched sans vraiment mourir ? Ou c'est du pur troll de ghudda.

----------


## Ravine

> merci de l'info mais je crois que je vais passer ( je déteste reave).
> 
> 
> Quelqu un sait si il y a une astuce autours du "on death" pour exploiter le http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Sha...f_the_Wretched sans vraiment mourir ? Ou c'est du pur troll de ghudda.


C'est pas du pur Troll, ca avait du sens "a l'epoque" (il s'est explique la dessus un paquet de fois sur Reddit, dans des threads "les uniques qui daubent" et assimiles).

Sinon tu peux faire d'autres trucs que Reave. Mais comme pour scale le clear speed il faut toucher plein de mobs, il te faut de quoi taper large ou taper vite.
http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Lis...ne_hand_swords choisit ton camp camarade (tu peux aussi faire Cyclone Poison, Lacerate Dual Wield, Shield Charge/Double Strike, etc)

A regarder les affixes, je pense que assassin Dual Wield Lacerate peut tout a fait etre jouable, en scalant physical et Chaos, pour faire bleed et poison.

Tu veux que je te fasses un Skill tree viteuf? :D

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1694445

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Sinon tu as raisons pour le shock, je sais pas pourquoi je pensais que ça se stackait 3 fois genre : 20 + 20 + 20.


Par ce que avant ça fonctionnait comme ça ? ^^

----------


## Lucioleman

@ *Haraban*
à mon avis déjà tu es trop haut level par rapport à là où tu en es dans le jeu; généralement tu peux arriver à l'acte 3 au level 25 sans probleme (la derniere fois j'étais level 20 en y arrivant).
ensuite pour le matos, tu peux commencer à t'en préoccuper sérieusement que plus tard (à l'arrivée en cruel, puis à l'arrivée en merciless). avant ça je trouve que ça vaut pas le coup de changer de piece d'armure constamment, je penche plutot pour trouver l'objet qui a les bons slots pour mes pouvoirs et roulez jeunesse !
Comme il a déjà été dit, le mode normal sert de tutoriel, le cruel d'échauffement, et le merciless, c'est la confirmation qu'un build est viable avec l'arrivée en maps.
Donc farmer les boss en normal, je ne pense pas que ce soit intéressant, au contraire essaye maintenant d'avancer un peu plus vite vers les objectifs principaux, sans systématiquement nettoyer toutes les maps que tu croises.
Pour tes pouvoirs, si tu veux faire du froid il y a plein de d'autres gems plus efficaces que coldsnap (surtout sans power charge): arctic breath, ice spear, frost bolt, vortex etc...si tu veux plus de conseils tu devrais nous partager ton arbre des passifs et une description détaillée de ton perso  :;): 
sinon de mon coté j'ai monté mon trickster VS/reave level 65, le passage en CI s'est fait sans heurts, on a commencé à farmer de la map dorée et ça se passe pour l'instant bien ! j'utilise essantia sanguis par commodité avec une dague rare à haut phys damage; j'équiperai la griffe unique rive au level 70 pour causer du bleed en plus  ::):  Je craignais vraiment de me faire exploser au cac et au contraire je trouve le build plutot tanky!

----------


## Ifit

> C'est pas du pur Troll, ca avait du sens "a l'epoque" (il s'est explique la dessus un paquet de fois sur Reddit, dans des threads "les uniques qui daubent" et assimiles).
> 
> Sinon tu peux faire d'autres trucs que Reave. Mais comme pour scale le clear speed il faut toucher plein de mobs, il te faut de quoi taper large ou taper vite.
> http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Lis...ne_hand_swords choisit ton camp camarade (tu peux aussi faire Cyclone Poison, Lacerate Dual Wield, Shield Charge/Double Strike, etc)
> 
> A regarder les affixes, je pense que assassin Dual Wield Lacerate peut tout a fait etre jouable, en scalant physical et Chaos, pour faire bleed et poison.
> 
> Tu veux que je te fasses un Skill tree viteuf? :D
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1694445



Je vais attendre les new skills pour voir si j'utilise les innsbury  :Cigare:  merci pour les infos.

Quelqu un a une catarina lvl 8 ?  (Essence league) J'ai un craft +3 fire sur un bow a faire  ::ninja::

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1754039 patch des sextants repoussé à lundi et 5 nouveaux mods de sextants annoncés :[*]+pack de mob de la même rareté que la map[*]20% réduction d'effet de nos malédictions MAIS 60% de réduction d'effet des malédictions subies[*]Onslaugh when hit pour tout le monde, avec double effet pour onslaught[*]+mobs poison, bonus dégât et vitesse par stack de poison sur soi[*]ajout de Traitres sur la map qui donnent plus de loot et d'xp mais se battent avec les mobs de la map

Ce dernier mod m'a l'air particulièrement intéressant ^^


Et le Community Highlights de Mireklefou dont parlait Psycodeathonreflect sur mumble :

----------


## Ifit

> Quelqu un a une catarina lvl 8 ?  (Essence league) J'ai un craft +3 fire sur un bow a faire


Apparemment aucun CPC à sa catarina lvl 8  ::'(: 
Connaissez vous des mec "clean" pour faire ca ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Apparemment aucun CPC à sa catarina lvl 8 
> Connaissez vous des mec "clean" pour faire ca ?


Cherche sur le forum officiel section trade t'as des gars qui font des topics pour vendre leurs services (ou même parfois gratos) et les gars qui s'en servent viennent donner leurs avis pour confirmer ou pas que c'est un mec honnête. Certains proposent aussi de donner une contre partie le temps du craft, dépend des gars (genre 1 ex pour ton item à 1 ex le temps qu'il craft).

----------


## Haraban

@Lucioleman : merci pour tout tes conseils. Du coup j'ai accéléré le pas pour tenter de finir rapido le mode standard et passer en mode cruel ^^.
Je prendrais 5 minutes ce week-end pour faire mon passive skill et parler un peu de ma witch.
J'ai bien noté les noms de gemmes que tu m'as proposé mais jusque là je ne suis jamais tombé sur aucune d'entre elles, même chez les marchands. Je vais retravailler un peu mon assortiment de gemme ce week-end de toute façon, histoire d'optimiser le boulot que j'avais fais avant.

----------


## Ifit

> Cherche sur le forum officiel section trade t'as des gars qui font des topics pour vendre leurs services (ou même parfois gratos) et les gars qui s'en servent viennent donner leurs avis pour confirmer ou pas que c'est un mec honnête. Certains proposent aussi de donner une contre partie le temps du craft, dépend des gars (genre 1 ex pour ton item à 1 ex le temps qu'il craft).


Merci pour l info, craft +3 terminé. Par contre je viens de claquer dans les 3/4 ex en chromatic et toujours pas de 3r+3b  ::'(:  je suis tristesse

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Merci pour l info, craft +3 terminé. Par contre je viens de claquer dans les 3/4 ex en chromatic et toujours pas de 3r+3b  je suis tristesse


6 offcolor ? T'es motivé toi ! :D

----------


## Enyss

J'ai mis sur youtube une petite vidéo de mon hideout pour ceux qui voudraient y jeter un œil :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2cWZO9k_Tc

----------


## Bourrinopathe

C’est toujours sympa de bricoler son petit chez-soi  :;): 
Tu as un mec qui dort dans le couloir, va falloir penser à balayer…
Je me demande toujours quand devraient apparaitre les nouveaux types de hideouts/repères (quelques petites images avaient fuité il y a un moment).

*Le prochain patch (repoussé à demain, mardi) est rempli de bonnes choses*, avec sa rasade de « cosmétiques » et surtout le gros morceau sur les sextants, enfin plus intéressants et avec une recette simple pour les combiner ou réduire leur rang/_tier_.

GGG a aussi retouché une partie des combats de certains boss dans les maps. Rendus plus intéressants et parfois moins punitifs (comme le multiproj appliqué à The Coves) - le skill _reflect_ dans Racecourse est moins violent (15% au lieu du petit 75%) (il y a un _reflect_ dans cette map ??).

D’ailleurs il réfléchit combien de % le boss de Waterways ? (le golem de glace)

Ah et on peut oublier le quasi-perma-taunt des _bosses_ (Decoy Totems et autres) - bande de feignasses !

Et pour la postérité, une rasade de ministats sur le loot que drop le Shaper (36 runs)… Ça donne une vague idée pour l’épée.
(le post via Reddit pour les détails) (attention : sport de riches)

----------


## Haraban

Bon, en fait c'est moi qui suit débile. J'ai trouvé _Ice Spear_ et_ FrostBolt_ chez Nessa pour une bouchée de pain  ::(:  .
Quelle délivrance ! _Frostbolt_ est devenu mon couteau suisse, un peu plus puissant que mon _ice nova_  ::lol:: . 
Du coup j'hésite à la coller avec une gemme _lesser projectile_ en plus de son _faster casting support_. Par contre les 25% de damage en moins font quand même mal au fion...

----------


## Jalkar

> GGG a aussi retouché une partie des combats de certains boss dans les maps. Rendus plus intéressants et parfois moins punitifs (comme le multiproj appliqué à The Coves) - le skill _reflect_ dans Racecourse est moins violent (15% au lieu du petit 75%) (il y a un _reflect_ dans cette map ??).


Ouais, le boss "bull", et c'est ultra violent car il n'y avait aucune indication qu'il était en mode reflect... sur mon BV j'ai juste fondu instantanément ^^ (heuresement que je n'étais pas en HC)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon, en fait c'est moi qui suit débile. J'ai trouvé _Ice Spear_ et_ FrostBolt_ chez Nessa pour une bouchée de pain  .
> Quelle délivrance ! _Frostbolt_ est devenu mon couteau suisse, un peu plus puissant que mon _ice nova_ . 
> Du coup j'hésite à la coller avec une gemme _lesser projectile_ en plus de son _faster casting support_. Par contre les 25% de damage en moins font quand même mal au fion...


25% less damage mais 3 projectile... du coup tu fais plus de dmg au global  :;):

----------


## Haraban

C'est sur, du coup j'hésite plus ^^.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Ouais, le boss "bull", et c'est ultra violent car il n'y avait aucune indication qu'il était en mode reflect... sur mon BV j'ai juste fondu instantanément ^^ (heuresement que je n'étais pas en HC)


Ah bah je comprends mieux pourquoi je me suis instakill un jour sur lui.  ::P:

----------


## cailloux

mummm dites moi :

Wild strike + elemental equilibrium c'est une connerie ou pas ? (full attack speed, elemental weakness)

Le weapon ele damage ça aide à monter les dégats ou c'est mieux de se focus sur le phys vu que WS c'est un convert ?

Autre question : quand on utilise un jewell qui permet de booster une skill en fonction du nombre de point de compétence dans le rayon, on voit comment si c'est pris en compte ?

----------


## Ravine

Ahahahah putain, tu m'etonnes que je prenais cher la plupart du temps sur Dried Lake. Ca n'avait pas de sens que je me fasse defoncer avec ma witch claw

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ixes_incoming/

TL;DR: le calcul de l'armour etait pete dans le calcul "amure contre les projectiles" (qui est different de la melee)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> mummm dites moi :
> 
> Wild strike + elemental equilibrium c'est une connerie ou pas ? (full attack speed, elemental weakness)
> 
> Le weapon ele damage ça aide à monter les dégats ou c'est mieux de se focus sur le phys vu que WS c'est un convert ?
> 
> Autre question : quand on utilise un jewell qui permet de booster une skill en fonction du nombre de point de compétence dans le rayon, on voit comment si c'est pris en compte ?


"Ca depend".
Tu peux monter les deux, vu que scale up le Physical va se convertir en elemental, et donc beneficier de 60% de tes degats physiques en degat elemental. Tu peux aussi monter l'elemental, qui va scale up le resultat de cette conversion. Tu peux monter les deux, pour scale avant, et apres la conversion.

En revanche, Elemental Equilibrium, c'est tendu, vu que tu ne sais pas ce que tu vas generer comme type de degats. Autant ca peut fonctionner la plupart du temps, autant tu peux avoir pas de chance et generer plus de resistance que prevu. Mais dans l'ensemble, ca doit marcher.

Garde en tete que si tu as des rings, amulet ou autre equipement qui ajoutent du degat elemental (genre adds 12-21 fire damage to attack), tu feras du fire damage tout le temps, et donc le mob sera en permanence a +75 resist Fire apres chaque 1st hit. Perso sur WS, je joue Herald et Elemental Overload, plutot que Equilibrium

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ahahahah putain, tu m'etonnes que je prenais cher la plupart du temps sur Dried Lake. Ca n'avait pas de sens que je me fasse defoncer avec ma witch claw
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ixes_incoming/
> 
> TL;DR: le calcul de l'armour etait pete dans le calcul "amure contre les projectiles" (qui est different de la melee)


Pour dried lake ça ne m'étonnait pas plus que ça, je considérais que c'était juste ces nouveaux mobs qui frappent très fort plus le shock des araignées... Mais du coup ça expliquerait d'autres problèmes genre les projectiles physiques de the goddess qui font très mal quand izaro lui me fait rien ou les scavengers qui te retirent un poumon à chaque coup de cailloux...

----------


## cailloux

> "Ca depend".
> Tu peux monter les deux, vu que scale up le Physical va se convertir en elemental, et donc beneficier de 60% de tes degats physiques en degat elemental. Tu peux aussi monter l'elemental, qui va scale up le resultat de cette conversion. Tu peux monter les deux, pour scale avant, et apres la conversion.
> 
> En revanche, Elemental Equilibrium, c'est tendu, vu que tu ne sais pas ce que tu vas generer comme type de degats. Autant ca peut fonctionner la plupart du temps, autant tu peux avoir pas de chance et generer plus de resistance que prevu. Mais dans l'ensemble, ca doit marcher.
> 
> Garde en tete que si tu as des rings, amulet ou autre equipement qui ajoutent du degat elemental (genre adds 12-21 fire damage to attack), tu feras du fire damage tout le temps, et donc le mob sera en permanence a +75 resist Fire apres chaque 1st hit. Perso sur WS, je joue Herald et Elemental Overload, plutot que Equilibrium


Oui j'ai fais attention à enlever toute forme de dégats autre que physique. Mais c'est ptet pas une mauvaise idée d'en rajouter un seul élémentaire ( bon pas plus par contre)

Du coup j'hésite ( au départ de templar) d'aller vers Galvanick hammer ou plutot vers bone breaker.

----------


## Ravine

> Oui j'ai fais attention à enlever toute forme de dégats autre que physique. Mais c'est ptet pas une mauvaise idée d'en rajouter un seul élémentaire ( bon pas plus par contre)
> 
> Du coup j'hésite ( au départ de templar) d'aller vers Galvanick hammer ou plutot vers bone breaker.


Tu prevois quoi comme arbre/gem link/items? (ou j'ai loupe ton post avec tout ca?)

----------


## wakabayashi

Je comprends pas grand chose à l'atlas, je vois pas du tout ce qu'il faut faire. J'ai beau lire le wiki, je comprends rien.  :Emo:

----------


## Ravine

> Je comprends pas grand chose à l'atlas, je vois pas du tout ce qu'il faut faire. J'ai beau lire le wiki, je comprends rien.


Tu trouves une map, tu la fais, ca l'ajoute a ton atlas, et donc elle rentre dans ta loot table.

La loot table correspond aux maps connectees a celle que tu es en train de faire, plus toutes les autres de Tier equivalent ou inferieur que tu as deja debloque.

Tu les completes. Tier 1 a 5, tu dois tuer le boss dans une map magique, 6 a 10, elle doit etre rare, au dela je ne sais pas
Chaque completion de map l'ajoute a ton atlas comme completee. La completion ajoute 1% de chance que le boss drop une map de Tier +2 a celle ou tu es.

Les sextants rajoutent des mods "automatiques" sur les maps auquels tu les appliques. Ca se cumule avec les mods que tu peux roller en craft normal. Les sextants couvrent des zones, et donc peuvent se cumuler aux intersections.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Et vu que c'était pas clair pour beaucoup de monde : juste tuer le boss (ou ouvrir le coffre le cas échéant) suffit pour débloquer la possibilité de loot la map, le bonus magique/rare/corrupted ne sert que pour le bonus global ou les shaper's orbs.

----------


## doomeer

Et les shaper's orbs, ça marche comment ? :P Ça se fait sur une map (l’item) ou sur l’Atlas lui-même (et dans ce cas, est-ce définitif ?) ?

----------


## wakabayashi

Merci pour les explications, c'est un peu plus clair, je vais me faire de la map ce soir  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Et les shaper's orbs, ça marche comment ? :P Ça se fait sur une map (l’item) ou sur l’Atlas lui-même (et dans ce cas, est-ce définitif ?) ?


Tu les loots sur les maps avec un cercle mauve de l'atlas, en butant le boss avec le bonus correspondant puis tu l'appliques sur une map sur l'atlas lui-même. Ce n'est pas définitif mais ça va te coûter 20 chisel et un regret pour retirer l'effet de la shaper... 


Sinon je concurrence Psycho dans le genre corruption de map dont le bonus reste à débloquer en cassant tout... 

Me restait Torture chamber dans les T11 à débloquer, 4 chaos pour avoir un truc potable (TC+double boss + -max rez... 3 fois de suite...) même très facile, et puis la corruption m'a gardé la map mais j'ai eu ça...


Ces salopes m'ont quand même insta kill en offscreen une fois, et la prophétie si elle n'est pas méchante... a fait sa pute aussi : un pack de sirènes bloodline de la prophétie avec les totems qui font des nuages de shocks... J'ai mis cinq minutes à offscreen le dernier du groupe >.<

Et ce fat loot : unique plank kite shield ! o/

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain je le savais pour le bug d'armour depuis le début de la league.

J'en avais parlé avec Anyn et sur le chat de la guilde, avec 40k armor je prenais cher sur les projo dried lake merciless, toutes les res dont chaos au max

----------


## cailloux

> Tu prevois quoi comme arbre/gem link/items? (ou j'ai loupe ton post avec tout ca?)


J'ai paosté vu que ça merdois mais disons

ça 
ou ça

wild strike + attack speed + multistrike + physical damage + [innervate] + weapon elemental si utile.

grosso merdo

----------


## Ifit

Bon bah first try du pit of chimera , je me suis fait dégommé par les minions  ::'(:  5 portal en l'air puis le dernier j'ai pas compris je prenais des attacks provenant du boss invisible.
Bon bah en allant sur le forum officiel j ai compris pourquoi....
Map blanche mirrored ... mode rare+corrupt j imagine même pas la galère.

----------


## Ananas

Je laisse tomber le jeu, probablement pour un bon moment (au moins jusqu'à la sortie de l'acte V, à vue de nez). J'ai passé le maigre contenu de mon coffre à CmP, qui se chargera d'organiser une loterie ici même avec tout ça très certainement en mettant un prix exorbitant pour les tickets (il n'y a pas de petit profits).

PoE est un jeu très sympa mais j'ai un peu trop le cul entre deux chaises pour l'apprécier pleinement. Pas assez de temps pour monter whatmille rerolls, ni pour profiter pleinement du endgame qui demande tout de même un investissement en temps conséquent. Je suis un peu déçu d'Atlas of Worlds au final, l'idée est bonne mais le loot de map est trop faible/aléatoire et lors de mes dernières sessions de jeu j'avais vraiment l'impression de tourner toujours sur les mêmes maps et de ne plus progresser. C'est probablement calibré pour tenir en haleine les gros joueurs mais comme dit plus tôt, c'est pas mon profil. Dommage.

Ca va me faire bizarre de repasser sur des jeux qui se finissent en moins de 10 heures  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Super Saucisse nous abandonne pendant quelques temps, gloire à Super Saucisse !

Du coup il (elle ?) nous lègue ses biens essentiels, y'a 3 stashs à partagé du coup petite lotterie ! Principalement des currencies, des maps, des essences et quelques items utiles ou moins. Y'a pas d'exalts ni de mirror (j'ai mis ce dernier dans mon coffre)

Donc on va dire de maintenant jusqu'à samedi 14h32 les joueurs peuvent donner ici deux lettres (a à z, osef de la casse et des symboles spéciaux) et un nombre à trois chiffres entre 000 et 999 (ces deux nombres y compris).

Et d'ici samedi j'aurais trouvé une logique aléatoire pour distribuer les lots ^^

En même temps que ces chiffres merci de me rappeler votre nom de compte / perso, si vous êtes dans la guilde ou pas (plus facile à trier) et si vous venez de vous inscrire sur le forum je pense vous ignorer simplement.

L'ordre des réponses détermine l'ordre des propositions si vous n'êtes pas capables de prendre des trucs différents ! Si vous éditez, tant pis pour vous !  ::P: 

Voili Voilou !

Participants / proposition :

Dirian : fh 732 (dirian)
Enyss : pi 314 (Tryss)
Terimin : wk 812 (même pseudo ingame il me semble ?)
Kekouze : kk 007 (me souviens plus vieux débris)
Ravine : gz 500 (Célimen, faute volontaire)
CMP : fu 123 (par ce que bon, hein)

Alogos t'es qui ? nouvel inscrit et ton pseudo ne me dit rien, cf the rules, ZE RULEZ §§§

----------


## Dirian

fh 732

je vais surement gagner de la merde mais bon, on s'amuse comme on peut  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> fh 732
> 
> je vais surement gagner de la merde mais bon, on s'amuse comme on peut


Autre concours à battre si tu veux t'amuser : 2 conseil en SC essences, 2 arcs !  ::ninja::   :B):  (et ça fait 3 sur 4 si on compte les 2 runs en HC dont le rip)

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Je laisse tomber le jeu, probablement pour un bon moment (au moins jusqu'à la sortie de l'acte V, à vue de nez). J'ai passé le maigre contenu de mon coffre à CmP, qui se chargera d'organiser une loterie ici même avec tout ça très certainement en mettant un prix exorbitant pour les tickets (il n'y a pas de petit profits).
> 
> PoE est un jeu très sympa mais j'ai un peu trop le cul entre deux chaises pour l'apprécier pleinement. Pas assez de temps pour monter whatmille rerolls, ni pour profiter pleinement du endgame qui demande tout de même un investissement en temps conséquent. Je suis un peu déçu d'Atlas of Worlds au final, l'idée est bonne mais le loot de map est trop faible/aléatoire et lors de mes dernières sessions de jeu j'avais vraiment l'impression de tourner toujours sur les mêmes maps et de ne plus progresser. C'est probablement calibré pour tenir en haleine les gros joueurs mais comme dit plus tôt, c'est pas mon profil. Dommage.
> 
> Ca va me faire bizarre de repasser sur des jeux qui se finissent en moins de 10 heures


Je comprends totalement ton feeling, j’ai les mêmes chaises depuis longtemps. Si j’ai réussi à parfois profiter pendant de belles grappes d’heures à PoE, je confirme bien qu’il se déguste en s’investissant (le taux de drop est évidemment réglé pour du gros temps de jeu). J’ai beau essayer de me déchirer les fesses pour en mettre une sur chaque chaise, ça reste compliqué.
L’alternative reste d’y revenir de temps en temps pour quelques petites sessions, notamment en groupe. La ligue Standard reste exploitable pour ça, malgré son économie hallucinée.
On pourra objecter que le racing prouve qu’on peut monter un perso rapidement, mais ça nécessite une connaissance approfondie du jeu et offre des choix très spécifiques.

En tout cas, il te restera peut-être Grim Dawn à tester pour étancher ta soif de H&S, mais il me semble qu’il demande aussi beaucoup de temps si tu veux tâter du crafting - mais ça reste accessoire, au moins dans le premier niveau de difficulté. Je n’ai qu’une trentaine d’heure au compteur depuis sa sortie officielle - je n’ai pas fini la première difficulté.

Bref, quand on a peu de temps, il faut oublier les H&S (ou s’obstiner bêtement  ::siffle:: ).

Bonne route et merci pour ton don, ça fera surement des heureux  :;):

----------


## Enyss

Mon code pour gagner les skyforth à la loterie :  pi 314

----------


## Exureris

Bizarre je ressens pas du tout ce sentiment. Je joue plutôt en Casu self loot/trading (il me faut en moyenne 1h30 par acte dans la phase de leveling) et mon niveau max en saison a été 87. Du coup je m'adapte un peu. Déjà je ne fais qu'un seul perso par saison et j'essaie de trouver des builds pas trop chers. (cette saison un templar storm call). Je sais que je ne verrais jamais du end game de fou (j'ai du faire 2 try sur Atrizi) mais je prends toujours autant de plaisir à faire des maps, à être mieux optimisé à chaque saison. A moins mourir, à looter des trucs plus chouettes, à être meilleur en trading. Prochaine saison je m'incruste chez les canards :3

----------


## Terimin

Je vais me lancer aussi, même si dans ce type de loterie je gagne toujours un foutu panier garni  ::(: 

wk 812

----------


## alogos

Tiens, j'avais pas souvenir que la communauté POE de CPC était aussi active... C'est sympa.




> http://i.skyrock.net/5237/25325237/p...6631_small.jpg
> En même temps que ces chiffres merci de me rappeler votre nom de compte / perso, si vous êtes dans la guilde ou pas (plus facile à trier) et si vous venez de vous inscrire sur le forum je pense vous ignorer simplement.


th 632
Qui ne tente rien... 




> Tu dois etre capable d'appliquer un Status Ailment. Soit par un Crit, soit par un Chance to Ignite/Shock/Freeze.
> Si ta chance d'Ignite est inexistante (RT/ 0 Chance to Ignite), tu ne pourras pas Shock. Three Dragon ne change pas les chances d'appliquer un Status Ailment. Il change juste la nature du dit status.


 


> Mais Three Dragons deplace les Status Ailments d'un cran. Donc au lieu de "ignite", ca va etre un shock. Mais comme a l'origine du status, ce sont toujours de degats de feu, c'est l'ignite qui est pris en compte a la source.


Bon, sinon, je me suis surtout inscrit parce que ce truc m'as "shock"  :;):  et que personne n'a relevé... c'est assez inquiétant.
Pour shock avec le Three Dragon, faut des chances de shock, pas des chances d'Ignite... c'est marqué les dégâts de feu peuvent shock pas les ignite font du shock à la place.

(Oui, je suis très palouf sur les mécaniques...)




> Oui j'ai fais attention à enlever toute forme de dégats autre que physique. Mais c'est ptet pas une mauvaise idée d'en rajouter un seul élémentaire ( bon pas plus par contre


Si, c'est une mauvaise idée d'en rajouter un seul. Si on fait un calcul statistique :

si t'as aucun élément ajouté, le mob gagnera une seule résist à chaque coup ce qui donne : 2/3 chances de frapper sur du -50% resist sur le coup d'après et 1/3 de chance de frapper sur du +25% de resist. Ce qui fait environ (-50 + -50 + 25) / 3 = -25 de résist en moyenne.si t'as un seul élément ajouté, le mob gagnera la résist à cet élément et peut être une autre résist ce qui donne : 1/3 chance d'être dans le cas précédent, 2/3 chance d'être dans le cas où il gagne deux résist. Ce cas représente une moyenne de (-50 + 25 + 25) / 3 = 0 de résist en moyenne. Donc 1/3 du temps -25 de moyenne et 2/3 du temps 0... ce qui donne une moyenne de -8.33 de résist... Sans oublier que tes dégâts de l'élément fixe se prendront toujours 25% de résist.
En plus, Elemental Equilibrium est à éviter si tu joues avec des auras, ou en groupe car y en aura toujours un avec une aura de dégâts...


@Ifit : j'attends de monté moi même ma Catarina et je cherche aussi un arc 6L 3B3R. En supposant que tu as un +3 fire pour SRS, j'espère que t'as bien fait gaffe de prendre un crude bow qui demande 0 dex pour faire tes offcolour. Sinon t'as pas dépensé la moitié des ex dont t'auras besoin :P

----------


## Ravine

Bienvenue! Ravi que mes erreurs servent a quelque chose (et merci de me corriger). La prochaine fois je linkerai l'item sur le wiki et je le lirai par la meme occasion http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/The_Three_Dragons


(par contre c'est pas "assez inquietant", c'est juste un jeu, c'est pas grave hein)

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Bon les pros, comme je suis pété de thunes sur cette league, j'essaie de me faire un build crétin. Du genre Disfavour low life avec Shavronne, et pourquoi pas faire du shield leech avec mes acuity. En main skill pour taper fort lacerate ou EQ, voir meme un spectral throw deadeye.

Mais je trouve rien, c'est pas viable?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ravine

Genre ca https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1596756  mais tu vires tes totems et tu prends Ghost Reaver + Lacerate/Poison?

https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...D-Sf0wagRqpeRR un truc dans ce gout la? (j'ai pris la base du build du dessus que j'ai massacre allegrement.

----------


## Ravine

Faut admettre que low life (et donc besoin d'ES) et Axe, critical et leech, je vois mal comment tu peux faire plus eloigne

----------


## Kekouse

kk 007
Pas joué a cette ligue mais hep...toujours partant pour un Bingo-Lotto  ::):

----------


## Ravine

Nouvel unique a venir

http://imgur.com/a/p3oc1

Et pour le loto:
GZ 500

----------


## Mad-T

> kk 007
> pas joué a cette ligue mais hep...toujours partant pour un bingo-lotto


crevure !

----------


## CaMarchePas

Super Saucisse nous abandonne pendant quelques temps, gloire à Super Saucisse !

Du coup il (elle ?) nous lègue ses biens essentiels, y'a 3 stashs à partagé du coup petite lotterie ! Principalement des currencies, des maps, des essences et quelques items utiles ou moins. Y'a pas d'exalts ni de mirror (j'ai mis ce dernier dans mon coffre)

Donc on va dire de maintenant jusqu'à samedi 14h32 les joueurs peuvent donner ici deux lettres (a à z, osef de la casse et des symboles spéciaux) et un nombre à trois chiffres entre 000 et 999 (ces deux nombres y compris).

Et d'ici samedi j'aurais trouvé une logique aléatoire pour distribuer les lots ^^

En même temps que ces chiffres merci de me rappeler votre nom de compte / perso, si vous êtes dans la guilde ou pas (plus facile à trier) et si vous venez de vous inscrire sur le forum je pense vous ignorer simplement.

L'ordre des réponses détermine l'ordre des propositions si vous n'êtes pas capables de prendre des trucs différents ! Si vous éditez, tant pis pour vous !  ::P: 

Voili Voilou !

Participants / proposition :

Dirian : fh 732 (dirian)
Enyss : pi 314 (Tryss)
Terimin : wk 812 (même pseudo ingame il me semble ?)
Kekouze : kk 007 (me souviens plus vieux débris)
Ravine : gz 500 (Célimen, faute volontaire)
CMP : fu 123 (par ce que bon, hein)
Wana : md 101

Alogos t'es qui ? nouvel inscrit et ton pseudo ne me dit rien, cf the rules, ZE RULEZ §§§

----------


## Wannamama

Bon allez, je tente ma chance également : md 101.

----------


## alogos

> Alogos t'es qui ? nouvel inscrit et ton pseudo ne me dit rien, cf the rules, ZE RULEZ §§§


Désolé  ::P:  je pensais pas que t'allais prendre en compte ^^
IGN/compte : RokuRokubiSekiBanki/vindoq3, pas de la guilde.

----------


## mentasm

xx 666
Si y a du matos en HC parce que bon le stash de guilde est un peu vide  ::|:

----------


## Zephy

ab123 , simple et efficace " retourne au toilettes"

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Je participe pas ce serait malhonnête de tout rafler.  ::ninja::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> ab123 , simple et efficace " retourne au toilettes"


GG, t'as réussi à prendre un numéro déjà prix, le miens en plus, donc t'as perdu ! 




> Je participe pas ce serait malhonnête de tout rafler.


Y'a pas de tout gagner ou tout perdre, tout le monde gagne des cases des stashs, et sauf à tomber que sur les cases à chaos avec le rng, y'aura pas de grand gagnant !  ::P: 

Super Saucisse nous abandonne pendant quelques temps, gloire à Super Saucisse !

Du coup il (elle ?) nous lègue ses biens essentiels, y'a 3 stashs à partagé du coup petite lotterie ! Principalement des currencies, des maps, des essences et quelques items utiles ou moins. Y'a pas d'exalts ni de mirror (j'ai mis ce dernier dans mon coffre)

Donc on va dire de maintenant jusqu'à samedi 14h32 les joueurs peuvent donner ici deux lettres (a à z, osef de la casse et des symboles spéciaux) et un nombre à trois chiffres entre 000 et 999 (ces deux nombres y compris).

Et d'ici samedi j'aurais trouvé une logique aléatoire pour distribuer les lots ^^

En même temps que ces chiffres merci de me rappeler votre nom de compte / perso, si vous êtes dans la guilde ou pas (plus facile à trier) et si vous venez de vous inscrire sur le forum je pense vous ignorer simplement.

L'ordre des réponses détermine l'ordre des propositions si vous n'êtes pas capables de prendre des trucs différents ! Si vous éditez, tant pis pour vous !

Voili Voilou !

Participants / proposition :

Dirian : fh 732 (dirian)
Enyss : pi 314 (Tryss)
Terimin : wk 812 (même pseudo ingame il me semble ?)
Kekouze : kk 007 (me souviens plus vieux débris)
Ravine : gz 500 (Célimen, faute volontaire)
CMP : fu 123 (par ce que bon, hein)
Wana : md 101
Mentasm : xx 666 (pseudo ingame ? guilde ?)
Zephy : noob
Bourrino : so 515
Flib : bb 111

----------


## Zephy

comme si je regardais les modif  messages , pas que ca a foutre merci .

----------


## Ifit

salut, je viens de chopé http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Berek%27s_Respite qui sert a faire le taming.
Le taming est vraiment pété ? Car il se vend 10 exalts...

----------


## lhf

Par hasard, vous auriez un post en français sur ce qu'il faut faire avec les prophéties ?
Dois je les garder pour plus tard ?

----------


## Ifit

> Par hasard, vous auriez un post en français sur ce qu'il faut faire avec les prophéties ?
> Dois je les garder pour plus tard ?


Fait toi plaisir et fait les direct, mais je te conseil d'utiliser tes silver coin à partir du merciless.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bah le tamming suffit de regarder ton lien : 18-25% all elemental resists, jusqu'à 60% de dégâts en plus (15% weapon elem, 10% x 3 des status, 15% elem global)... et des chances de shock/freeze/burn ! dur de faire mieux sur un anneau ! Et ces anneaux sont exclusifs aux ligues nemesis/domination donc faut passer par zana ou les cartes de divinations pour les choper, d'où le prix. 




> Par hasard, vous auriez un post en français sur ce qu'il faut faire avec les prophéties ?
> Dois je les garder pour plus tard ?


Je plussoie Ifit : tu ne dépenses tes coins qu'en merciless. Déjà par ce que les plus intéressantes ne sont pas dispos avant et aussi par ce que tout  ce qui est "kill powerfull XXX" c'est beaucoup plus facile en merciless/map vu la quantité de mobs rares y est plus importante. 

Après sur ce qu'il faut faire par prophétie, pas besoin de parler couramment anglais :
-powerfull désigne les monstres rares
-very powerfull désigne les monstres uniques
-les types de monstres sont assez bien remplis sur le wiki, y chercher leur nom te donnera les zones correspondantes (par exemple : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Undying_Evangelist )
-kill a powerfull machin : loot d'un item unique en tuant le mob rare du type correspondant, y'a de tout en unique... des items bas niveaux qui ne valent rien... jusqu'à Astralamentis, drillneck, kaom's primacy, hezemana, windripper... 
-kill XXX while wearing YYY : tuer un boss précis en portant un item précis => ça crée une version améliorée de l'item (fated). Selon l'item faut pas passer à côté ! (l'item de base peut ne rien valoir ou 1c et l'item final plusieurs dizaines de chaos) => poe.trade pour vérifier les prix
-kill/fight "big boss" with "type d'item" : quand l'item n'est pas explicitement précisé, c'est une des chaînes et faut un item avec le nom de l'autre boss (item doedre, victario, shavronne ?). 
-les rats popent sur les maps souterraines moyennant des erreurs 
-les grenouilles popent sur les maps externes moyennant les erreurs d'au dessus, les deux font du free loot. 
-quelques prophécies envoient tuer un mob spécial qui n'apparait qu'avec la prophétie
-beaucoup de prophécies popent aléatoirement en zone ou map
-beaucoup de prophécies sont réalisées juste en tuant un mob aléatoirement (rogue, rare, unique, normal...) ou en faisant une action particulière (ouvrir une box, utiliser une orbe)
-plaguemaw, unbearable whispers, undying queen et  feral lord donnent chacun à la fin un fragment pour accéder au conseil

Quand une prophétie apparait, si elle dépend de la zone elle est activée et tu ne l'as plus dans ta liste (plague of rat/frogs, tempest, extra box...), si elle dépend d'un kill à faire, elle peut apparaitre à l'écran mais rester dans ta liste même si tu quittes la zone (kill beyond, fated items...).

Ah et sauf pour les chaînes, tu n'as aucune obligation et pas toujours de possibilité de choisir de finir une prophétie, c'est un évènement qui se produit, pas forcément quelque chose à faire. (les plagues of rates/frogs par exemple sont marquées complétées que quand tu as tué tous les rats/grenouilles, monstrous tresure est marquée finie dès que tu rentres dans la carte).

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Bon, je rejoins la curée. Gloire à la saucisse !
so 515

 :^_^: 

Sinon, il y a GGG qui offre une boîte pleine de carnage, gratuite, pour tout achat dans la boutique à breloques. (une seule carnage box offerte par compte)

J’espère qu’ils ont pensé à sortir une vraie mtx Halloween cette année.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Un hacker vient de donner un moyen de faire un genre d’attaque DDOS sur les serveurs GGG en utilisant le système de particules.
Il serait possible de provoquer un incident diplomatique international en appliquant la procédure en groupe de six joueurs.

Attention ! Ça pourrait faire un trou dans votre écran !

----------


## alogos

> Par hasard, vous auriez un post en français sur ce qu'il faut faire avec les prophéties ?
> Dois je les garder pour plus tard ?


Je rajouterais juste qu'il serait top de regarder les prophecy cher et que tu ne les gaspilles pas si jamais tu en trouves en demandant comment bien les faire (si jamais tu ne les vends pas)
http://poe.ninja/esc/prophecies sachant que Trash to Treasure n'apparait même pas mais c'est juste la plus cher et rare donc personne ne la vend...

----------


## Flibustier

Petit truc pour ceux qui veulent améliorer leurs chances d'avoir une corrupted sympa pour débloquer l'atlas. Crafter des mods sympas bleus avec transmute+augment(modifier avec des alt selon ses gouts) puis regal(si tiers>=11) et ensuite la vaal orb. Il y a des chances que les mods ne soient pas modifiés. (et aussi utiliser (scour+alch au lieu d'une chaos, c'est la même chose)).

pour la loterie
bb 111 (pseudo ingame : on**********)

----------


## lhf

> Je plussoie Ifit : tu ne dépenses tes coins qu'en merciless. Déjà par ce que les plus intéressantes ne sont pas dispos avant et aussi par ce que tout ce qui est "kill powerfull XXX" c'est beaucoup plus facile en merciless/map vu la quantité de mobs rares y est plus importante.


Ok merci.

je cherchais juste à savoir si il fallait les activer à un moment précis ou s'il y avait des truc plus complexe à faire.
Pour l'instant, je suis juste au 2eme niveau de difficulté, dernier act. J'attends donc le 3eme pour les activer.

merci à vous.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je rajouterais juste qu'il serait top de regarder les prophecy cher et que tu ne les gaspilles pas si jamais tu en trouves en demandant comment bien les faire (si jamais tu ne les vends pas)
> http://poe.ninja/esc/prophecies sachant que Trash to Treasure n'apparait même pas mais c'est juste la plus cher et rare donc personne ne la vend...


Je ne savais même pas qu'on pouvait les vendre.

Bon, je reviendrais plus tard, une fois que j'aurais un peu avancé.

merci.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Bon, je rejoins la curée. Gloire à la saucisse !
> so 515
> 
> 
> 
> Sinon, il y a GGG qui offre une boîte pleine de carnage, gratuite, pour tout achat dans la boutique à breloques. (une seule carnage box offerte par compte)
> 
> J’espère qu’ils ont pensé à sortir une vraie mtx Halloween cette année.


Je rappelle comme pour les précédentes offres y'a toujours le Weta Pet à 5 coins dans les classic effects (et quelques trucs à 10/15) si vous ne voulez pas dépenser dans un gros pack !  :;): 




> Un hacker vient de donner un moyen de faire un genre d’attaque DDOS sur les serveurs GGG en utilisant le système de particules.
> Il serait possible de provoquer un incident diplomatique international en appliquant la procédure en groupe de six joueurs.
> 
> Attention ! Ça pourrait faire un trou dans votre écran !


Ouf, on est sauvé, ça n'a pas l'air un build viable, pour le moment en tout cas, donc Styx ne ruinera pas plus nos GPU !  ::P: 

############################




Super Saucisse nous abandonne pendant quelques temps, gloire à Super Saucisse !

Du coup il (elle ?) nous lègue ses biens essentiels, y'a 3 stashs à partagé du coup petite lotterie ! Principalement des currencies, des maps, des essences et quelques items utiles ou moins. Y'a pas d'exalts ni de mirror (j'ai mis ce dernier dans mon coffre)

Donc on va dire de maintenant jusqu'à samedi 14h32 les joueurs peuvent donner ici deux lettres (a à z, osef de la casse et des symboles spéciaux) et un nombre à trois chiffres entre 000 et 999 (ces deux nombres y compris).

Et d'ici samedi j'aurais trouvé une logique aléatoire pour distribuer les lots ^^

En même temps que ces chiffres merci de me rappeler votre nom de compte / perso, si vous êtes dans la guilde ou pas (plus facile à trier) et si vous venez de vous inscrire sur le forum je pense vous ignorer simplement.

L'ordre des réponses détermine l'ordre des propositions si vous n'êtes pas capables de prendre des trucs différents ! Si vous éditez, tant pis pour vous !

Voili Voilou !

Participants / proposition :

Dirian : fh 732 (dirian)
Enyss : pi 314 (Tryss)
Terimin : wk 812 (même pseudo ingame il me semble ?)
Kekouze : kk 007 (me souviens plus vieux débris)
Ravine : gz 500 (Célimen, faute volontaire)
CMP : fu 123 (par ce que bon, hein)
Wana : md 101
Mentasm : xx 666 (christpoe)
Zephy : noob
Bourrino : so 515
Flib : bb 111

----------


## mentasm

pseudo ig : Chrispoe
guilde des canards of course
(sorry)

----------


## Ifit

Bon bah du coup hier soir après le taming j'ai craft une staff +3 fire avec une essence of rage... Du coup maintenant j hésite a éco 10ex ( = 1500 fusings)  pour le passer 6L via vorici ou acheter genre des pack de 200 fusings pour tenter le 6L.
Vous avez un conseil car perso j'ai eu 2 6L en 2 ans l'un après 3000 fusings et l'autre en 50 fusings... du coup je sais pas quoi faire.

edit: xD c'est quoi cette luck je tombe sur "The Offering" sur scriptorium ...

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Bon bah du coup hier soir après le taming j'ai craft une staff +3 fire avec une essence of rage... Du coup maintenant j hésite a éco 10ex ( = 1500 fusings)  pour le passer 6L via vorici ou acheter genre des pack de 200 fusings pour tenter le 6L.
> Vous avez un conseil car perso j'ai eu 2 6L en 2 ans l'un après 3000 fusings et l'autre en 50 fusings... du coup je sais pas quoi faire.
> 
> edit: xD c'est quoi cette luck je tombe sur "The Offering" sur scriptorium ...


Achète pleins de fuses et tenter le coup. En 1500 fuses j'ai eu 3 6L sur la league.

Et les offerings sur scriptorium c'est normal j'en ai eu une dizaine.

----------


## Ifit

> Achète pleins de fuses et tenter le coup. En 1500 fuses j'ai eu 3 6L sur la league.
> 
> Et les offerings sur scriptorium c'est normal j'en ai eu une dizaine.


J'ai vendu mon ring 9 exalteds du coup je vais buy les 1500 fusings d'un coup. Autrement si je fail le 6L je vais tilt et leave la league ^^

----------


## Bourrinopathe

J’ai déjà fumé 600+ fusings pour ne voir passer qu’un seul 5L…
RNG-powered fait parfois mal à l’anatomie mais ce n’est même pas la moyenne. Et n’oubliez pas que certains streamers sont des anomalies statistiques (et que pour la peine leur GPU devrait fondre et créer un trou noir  :^_^: ).

On a changé de boss, boss ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Les lots sont prêts, déjà distribués une bonne partie, reste Kekouze, Ravine, Wana et Christpoe pour leurs lots !  :;):  

Gloire à la saucisse !

----------


## lhf

Sérieusement, vous en êtes au stade de cramer 1k fuse ?
Et dire que je compte une par une... 
Je me sens un peu pauvre.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Sérieusement, vous en êtes au stade de cramer 1k fuse ?
> Et dire que je compte une par une... 
> Je me sens un peu pauvre.


Tu peux cramer 1000 fuses en une fois... mais tu peux cramer 1000 fois une fuse...

Heu...

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Tu peux cramer 1000 fuses en une fois... mais tu peux cramer 1000 fois une fuse...
> 
> Heu...


Le jelb est de trop.

Je modobell.

----------


## Enyss

Et hop, j'ai refait un hideout : tout beau tout neuf !

----------


## Wannamama

> http://i.skyrock.net/5237/25325237/p...6631_small.jpg
> 
> Les lots sont prêts, déjà distribués une bonne partie, reste Kekouze, Ravine, Wana et Christpoe pour leurs lots !  
> 
> Gloire à la saucisse !


Merci à lui pour les lots et à toi pour la répartition !

----------


## Darshyne

Bonsoir je débarque en Merciless, et c'est bon comme du bon pain dur, mais parfois certains mobs me one shot en crevant, il y a moyen de savoir quel monstre à ce pouvoir ?

----------


## lhf

Ce sont les ptin de poupée en os de l'act 3 que le ptin de merco one shot, juste avant mephisto.




Pardon, tu me fais remonter un trauma de d2.

----------


## alogos

> Bonsoir je débarque en Merciless, et c'est bon comme du bon pain dur, mais parfois certains mobs me one shot en crevant, il y a moyen de savoir quel monstre à ce pouvoir ?


Plein de possibilité... c'est génial d'avoir autant d'infos :P je te conseil de faire un screenshot (touche F8) des lieux du crime la prochaine fois... ou une vidéo si t'as les moyens, mais ce serait du luxe.
Les minions raised des stigian, les porcupine, les helion de feu, les zombies caustic, les beyond caustic, les bloodlines corrupted bloodline, les torment spirit martyr, les nemesis volatile...
sans compter certains mobs de mission cata, certains boss invasion/vaal, certains wabands/perandus mais eux deux ça m'étonnerait que y a du on-kill...
et les tonneaux explosifs...
Tout ça en considérant que tu meurt effectivement sur quelque chose parce que tu le tue, pas parce qu'il y a autre chose qui t'as tué entre le moment ou t'as tué un mob et où t'es mort... du genre les mobs qui font popé d'autres mobs à leur mort, et y a encore une ptite liste à faire...

Mais généralement, c'est surtout que tu manques de défense. En dessous de 3k hp et 75 d'elemental res, c'est normal que tu galère arrivé en merciless. Merciless acte 1 à 3, c'est la même difficulté, c'est juste le passage où tu dois monté à 4k hp et capé résist élem à dried lake pour pouvoir mapé tranquilement.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ah bon faut être capé res pour mapper?  ::ninja::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Et encore, je viens de voir les stats des gardiens avec quelques mécaniques surprise absolument invisibles et tout à fait punitives. (ex : 

Spoiler Alert! 


le gardien du Phénix dont la grosse boulette de feu fait aussi sauter 50% de fire res

) = « tu ne tankeras point »

datamining ahead

Bon, il y a bien des builds OP, à base de matos OP (hein Vinktar ?  :;):  ), mais apprendre à connaitre la fessée qui descend du ciel est un des plaisir de PoE. J’aime bien  ::wub:: 
Et des fois c’est juste mal foutu (hein l’armure buggée vs projectiles ?, hein les mvmt skills qui amènent au suicide si on ne shift+clic pas ?, etc.) - ça c’est moins mignon  ::(:  (combien de fois je me suis raté sur un leap slam qui aurait dû sauver ma carcasse ?! surtout après le nerf de sa portée… bon maintenant c’est macroté en shift+clic (autorisé via clavier programmable))

Pour l’OS surprise quand un mob claque, ça peut être plusieurs choses - les volatiles sont un bon exemple (flame/ice/storm-blood) - un detonate dead qu’on aurait loupé aussi… Le reflect c’est aussi qu’on l’a cherché.

-----

Sinon, GGG a 10 ans et PoE a bouffé 3 ans de vos/nos vie (déjà !).

----------


## Enyss

> Sinon, GGG a 10 ans et PoE a bouffé 3 ans de vos/nos vie (déjà !).


Dans mon cas, plus de 4 ans  ::ninja::

----------


## Darshyne

> Plein de possibilité... c'est génial d'avoir autant d'infos :P je te conseil de faire un screenshot (touche F8) des lieux du crime la prochaine fois... ou une vidéo si t'as les moyens, mais ce serait du luxe.
> Les minions raised des stigian, les porcupine, les helion de feu, les zombies caustic, les beyond caustic, les bloodlines corrupted bloodline, les torment spirit martyr, les nemesis volatile...
> sans compter certains mobs de mission cata, certains boss invasion/vaal, certains wabands/perandus mais eux deux ça m'étonnerait que y a du on-kill...
> et les tonneaux explosifs...
> Tout ça en considérant que tu meurt effectivement sur quelque chose parce que tu le tue, pas parce qu'il y a autre chose qui t'as tué entre le moment ou t'as tué un mob et où t'es mort... du genre les mobs qui font popé d'autres mobs à leur mort, et y a encore une ptite liste à faire...
> 
> Mais généralement, c'est surtout que tu manques de défense. En dessous de 3k hp et 75 d'elemental res, c'est normal que tu galère arrivé en merciless. Merciless acte 1 à 3, c'est la même difficulté, c'est juste le passage où tu dois monté à 4k hp et capé résist élem à dried lake pour pouvoir mapé tranquilement.


Oui désolé pour le manque d'infos, la plupart du temps cette mort subite survient lorsque je tue un rare, il y a une sorte d'explosion et paf mourut je suis. Je soupçonne que ce sont ceux avec le mod "Volatile".
Il y a une sacrée montée en difficulté et la perte d'xp rend le jeu bien tendu maintenant  ::):

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Dans mon cas, plus de 4 ans


Un éleveur de kiwis !  ::lol::  (mimi-rhoas par ici)
C’est aussi grace à des soutiens comme le tiens qu’on a le PoE d’aujourd’hui ! Joyeux annif aussi !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Question crafting :*

J’ai une amu que j’ai exalt après un master mod (il y avait 2 préfixes et 2 suffixes avant le master mod). Je peux scour sans perdre tous les mods rare + le master mod ? Ou ça vire préfixes ou suffixes en fonction de la catégorie du master mod ?
(en précisant que je n’ai pas besoin de toucher au master mod, très satisfaisant)
Ça serait évidemment pour roll un meilleur mod sur l’exalt (en touchant un hypothétique pactole pour permettre de balancer des exalts).

----

Hum, il me semble que c’est à base de Haku's mod ça non ? "prefixes can't be changed" ? (pour se choisir un suffixe (exalt + scour) avant de virer le master mod puis multi-mod ?)

Mais du coup, je l’ai dans l’os.

----------


## alogos

La scour enlève tout les mods. Sauf si t'as un meta-mod déjà en place.
Si t'as déjà 5 affixes + un master craft , tu peux retirer le master craft, ce qui coûte une scour à l'établi, mais n'utilise pas la scour direct sur l'objet ! pour ensuite mettre un méta mod (pré/su fixe cannot be changed en fonction de la place libre) ce qui te permettra de retirer les 2 autres su/pré fixes. Mais là où t'en as déjà 3 (pré- ou su-) tu peux plus y toucher (à part divine).
Le multi-mod est un suffixe, donc si t'as master crafté un suffixe, tu peux le retirer, ajouter le prefix cannot be changed, scouré, mettre le multi-mod et rajouter 2 suffixe en master craft. Si t'as master crafté un préfix... tu peux retirer les deux autres préfixe, mais il restera que la yolo exa (et recommencé le méta craft à la rigueur).

----------


## Farell

Encore de la question : 
- il faut farmer dried pour trouver de la bijouterie idéalement avec 2-3 resistance aux éléments ?
- les builds of the week ce sont des builds avec du matos pas budget friendly du tout ?

Sur ce, je retourne sur mon BarbeEnFeu

----------


## Bourrinopathe

*@alogos* : merci pour les infos. J’ai aussi fait quelques recherches depuis pour voir ce que pouvaient donner ces acrobaties de crafting. Il y a des possibilités intéressantes mais c’est évidemment un sport de riches  :;): 

*@Farell* : pour les res, Dried Lake est une solution pour éventuellement choper du matos sans trop risquer son slip, mais l’idéal restera d’acheter ce qu’il te faut (sauf si tu joues self-found bien sûr). Revendre ton loot, acheter du matos, cap ses res et faire chauffer les maps. poe.trade est une perle (toujours comparer les prix).
Le farm de Dried Lake en groupe fonctionne pas mal.

Sauf exceptions, les _builds of the week_ illustrent des montages généralement coûteux et originaux. Tu peux aussi trouver des builds intéressants et pas nécessairement très chers en matos. Des outils de recherche, là et là, par ex. Le forum officiel aussi peut inspirer.

----------


## Farell

J'ai vu le build suicide ... le mec balance la sauce sans doute avec un cast on death (çà existe ? ^^) : trololo ...

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Oui  :^_^:  Teamplay kamikaze ! Il y a même un unique qui offre du Cast on Death lvl 20 (304% moaaaar damage, on glorious kamikaze prowess). Et service de One Shot pour les bosses.

De quoi faire du bon Discharge qui tache tous les murs, j’imagine…

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Le nouveau wallpaper du duelist. 



Spoiler Alert! 







 ::love::  ::love::  ::love::  ::love::  ::love::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Le nouveau wallpaper du duelist. 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> https://p7p4m6s5.ssl.hwcdn.net/publi..._1920x1080.jpg


Ces wallpapers c'est pas "juste" les images de l'arbre quand on est de la classe considérée et pas d'ascendance ?  ::P: 

(oui je sais, cette révélation est violente)

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Ces wallpapers c'est pas "juste" les images de l'arbre quand on est de la classe considérée et pas d'ascendance ? 
> 
> (oui je sais, cette révélation est violente)


Oui mais là tu peux le chopper en 4K. Tro zouli.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Il y a eu nettoyage de printemps dans le coffre guilde en ligue poubelle ? (pas regardé depuis des semaines)
Les onglets des uniques sont vides. Ça sert à quelque chose que j’y colle des doublons pas trop moches ?

Sinon, merci de me prévenir. J’ai déjà déposé quelques items, je pourrai les filer à des contacts en standard.

----------


## Ravine

Mppffrt http://imgur.com/a/qF9ZP

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Il y a eu nettoyage de printemps dans le coffre guilde en ligue poubelle ? (pas regardé depuis des semaines)
> Les onglets des uniques sont vides. Ça sert à quelque chose que j’y colle des doublons pas trop moches ?
> 
> Sinon, merci de me prévenir. J’ai déjà déposé quelques items, je pourrai les filer à des contacts en standard.


On n'y touche pas aux onglets standards donc la seule possibilité c'est que ça a servi (ou été revendu, mais donc servi).

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1759833

Le week end du 4 grosse session de course avec une course toutes les deux heures, et des mtx random (10 set d'armure par top 50 par course, 30 footprints par top 300 par course). Et pour inciter les gens à en faire au moins 1 : une carnage box cadeau si vous faites un niveau 10 lors d'une course.

Pas de bol pour moi, je bosse tout ce week end là du coup je vais vraiment pas en faire beaucoup. :s 

Pour ceux qui sont intéressés : avec la participation habituelle le top 300 est très accessible, bon dans l'optique où vous savez rusher et pas identifier tous les items, pas réfléchir à votre build hein. En faire une pour débloquer la box ne prend pas longtemps, juste pas vous gourer de course (évitez cutthroat, les all exiles et blamt peut être  ::P:  ).

Dans la même news Chris indique que pour le moment le nouveau système de course est en stand by faute à la ligue 2.5 et l'extension 3.0 mais qu'ils vont continuer à travailler dessus pour que ça soit plus intéressant y compris avec des courses asynchrones (ce qui reviendrait aux courses du lab : aller le plus vite possible mais pas tous jouer en même temps).

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ok pour le coffre  :;):  Du coup, ça a bien recyclé.

Je viens de remarquer que Tiffany a eu ses répliques tronçonnées : ils ont viré le « exile » qu’elle rajoutait de façon compulsive (pauvre fille). Du gros cut avec un fondu brutal.
La pauvre bête est vraiment maltraitée depuis la màj Atlas  :^_^: 
Je paierais volontier de la mtx pour retrouver la touche slave…

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ok pour le coffre  Du coup, ça a bien recyclé.
> 
> Je viens de remarquer que Tiffany a eu ses répliques tronçonnées : ils ont viré le « exile » qu’elle rajoutait de façon compulsive (pauvre fille). Du gros cut avec un fondu brutal.
> La pauvre bête est vraiment maltraitée depuis la màj Atlas 
> Je paierais volontier de la mtx pour retrouver la touche slave…


Mais non, la vrai Zana a été enlevée par son père et remplacée par un clone, durant l'acte 5 on pourra la libérer !

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais je pige pas les choix artistiques dans POE des fois. Y'a du avoir du staff qu'a changé.

Genre l'ambiance est folle dans certains passages, certains dialogues sont très cool et des fois t'as de vieilles daubes comme Belly of the Beast/The Harvest ou les nouveaux dialogues du Marauder, du Scion et de Zana, etc.

----------


## lhf

Perso, ce sont les environnements qui me dérangent.

Il y a des truc vraiment cool, puis il y a la fin du dernier act...
J'adore les grand espaces dans ce jeu, par contre, les environnements clos sont assez mal foutu, comme dans beaucoup de h&s.

C'est assez étrange.

Après, le jeu est "relativement vieux", il y a eu pas mal de temps entre le début de la béta et l'arrivé de l'acte 3, la fin de l'acte 3 puis l'acte 4.

----------


## alogos

> Genre l'ambiance est folle dans certains passages, certains dialogues sont très cool et des fois t'as de vieilles daubes comme Belly of the Beast/The Harvest ou les nouveaux dialogues du Marauder, du Scion et de Zana, etc.


C'est juste une question de goût... Belly of the Beast/Harvest est un endroit de plus réussi, surtout quand tu zoom et que tu fais attention aux détails. Après, le but est de rendre l'ambiance étrange et déroutante, donc ça réussi un peu trop sur certains  ::P:

----------


## ZADAR

Bonjour à tous,

Pour quelqu'un qui débute (juste "fini" un run en normal), pourriez-vous m'indiquer où trouver des builds pour débutant sans stuff svp ?
J'aimerais bien tester un build bow, claws et un pet  ::): 
Merci !

----------


## Enyss

Pour un build bow classique :
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...1041989/page/1

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Pour quelqu'un qui débute (juste "fini" un run en normal), pourriez-vous m'indiquer où trouver des builds pour débutant sans stuff svp ?
> J'aimerais bien tester un build bow, claws et un pet 
> Merci !


Cherche un build ou y'a écrit cheap begginer friendly.

Tu cherches quoi melee bow ou spell?

----------


## ZADAR

bow ou spell  ::):  je regarde celui d'Enyss déjà. Si possible, j'aimerais jouer un perso masculin (duelist ou shadow, je les trouve plus classe), mais bon...

Merci !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

On le répète à chaque page mais sur http://www.timtips.com/buildbrowser/#/list tu pourras trouver ce que tu cherches.

----------


## ZADAR

> On le répète à chaque page mais sur http://www.timtips.com/buildbrowser/#/list tu pourras trouver ce que tu cherches.


Merci je ne connaissais pas  ::):  Je suis preneur d'avis persos sur les builds si certains en ont essayé ceci dit !

----------


## lhf

Il y a quelque chose à faire qd on tombe sur une strongbox unique ?
Ou on se contente de l'ouvrir et espérer ne pas mourir ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu l'identifies avec un wisdom scroll avant et si tu veux tu vas voir le wiki pour savoir ce que c'est. La plupart des strongbox uniques sont pas dangereuses

----------


## lhf

J'étais tombé dessus : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Ashes_of_the_Condemned

Le pack était assez tendu.

J'en profite, si j'invite quelqu'un après être tombé dessus sans l'ouvrir, il va profiter des drop ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouaip

----------


## Dirian

j'ai fini hier soir les 40 challenges de la league \o/
(et j'ai drop l'epee du shaper)

Un grand merci a Styx pour m'avoir accéléré le fin du farm en acceptant de faire 12 twinned core map avec moi  ::):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

GG !

Mais je suis venu hier soir et y'avait personne.  :tired:

----------


## Dirian

O_o

Hier soir il y avait Styx, Zephy, et moi. Et en plus on etait sur Mumble.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ca fait deux trois jours que je viens et comme il n'y personne je vais pas sur mumble. Space.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> j'ai fini hier soir les 40 challenges de la league \o/
> (et j'ai drop l'epee du shaper)
> 
> Un grand merci a Styx pour m'avoir accéléré le fin du farm en acceptant de faire 12 twinned core map avec moi


Hé je t'ai aidé aussi !





(à bien en foirer une mais c'est l'intention qui compte non ?  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Zephy

> j'ai fini hier soir les 40 challenges de la league \o/
> (et j'ai drop l'epee du shaper)
> 
> Un grand merci a Styx pour m'avoir accéléré le fin du farm en acceptant de faire 12 twinned core map avec moi


D'ailleurs tu as été kick pour avoir drop l'épée  ::P:

----------


## lhf

Ca sert à quoi de faire les challenges ?

----------


## earnil

Ça débloque des micro transactions quand tu en a fais 12, 24 et 36 : empreintes de pas, truc moche dans le dos et portail custo.

----------


## Mad-T

> D'ailleurs tu as été kick pour avoir drop l'épée


Quoi, elle n'est même pas drop 6L !!!

Edit : bon, c'est clairement la league + extension qui m'aura le plus fait plaisir !

Les essences, c'est super bien !
L'atlas est vraiment pas mal foutu.

Et j'ai eu de la grosse chatte :fatloot: :D

----------


## Darshyne

Ça se passe comment pour les onglets de coffre lorsqu'une league prend fin ? Ils sont rajoutés à la ligue standard ??

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> D'ailleurs tu as été kick pour avoir drop l'épée


Styx l'a 6L en échange de la carcass 6L?

----------


## doomeer

> Ça se passe comment pour les onglets de coffre lorsqu'une league prend fin ? Ils sont rajoutés à la ligue standard ??


Ils sont rajoutés à la league standard sous forme d’onglets « read-only » (tu ne peux pas y rajouter des objets, uniquement en retirer). Ces onglets ne sont supprimés qu’une fois vide, tu peux les garder plusieurs années.

----------


## Dirian

> Ca sert à quoi de faire les challenges ?





> Ça débloque des micro transactions quand tu en a fais 12, 24 et 36 : empreintes de pas, truc moche dans le dos et portail custo.


Ainsi que le totem, tu en débloque un lvl, de mémoire, au challenge 24, 27, 30, 32, 34, 36, 38, et 40

Les challenges, ca ne sert pas a grand choses, mais c'est toujours fun de se fixer un but a atteindre.
Pour moi, ainsi que pour d'autres, le but fut 36 challenges.
J'ai fait les 40 car j'avais suffisamment de currency pour débloquer plus facilement le reste. Les divination cards m'ont couté environs 3ex. Ainsi que le farm de map qui seulement en achat de map m'a couté environs 300c. Je ne parlerais pas du nombre de currency dépensé pour toutes les passer en double boss.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ton e-penis en gros.

----------


## Ifit

Bon bah en SRS le pit of chimera c est vraiment la merde. Le boss il pique vraiment trop meme en map "blanche" et avec mon 6L  ::'(:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Pendant ce temps, chez GGG…



Plein de bonnes idées.
« Marceus Brightjunk »  ::XD::  tellement approprié

----------


## Ifit

Quelqu un est capable de me faire les 4 gardiens + shaper ? Pour les challenges je paye 1 Exalt  ::ninja::  , svp

----------


## Dirian

les 4 gardiens, on est plusieurs a pouvoir les faire, ce n'est pas un probleme  :;): 
par contre le shaper, aucun de nous ne l'a fait, du moins a ma connaissance. Perso j'ai acheté le kill ici https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1749364, rapide, efficace, et tu peux meme suivre le combat sur twitch  ::):

----------


## Zephy

Nouveau Pc commandé , tout beau tout neuf , avec un trou dans le portefeuille  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Ah bah le build totem dont je vous parlais l'autre jour avec enthousiasme vient d'etre couronne Build of the Week https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqBNflR3KFU

----------


## Ifit

J'ai du mal à faire les 36 challenges, si vous faite des
- maps uniques 
- hysteria,horror essence 
- le gardien phoenix 
- le shaper

Pensez à moi :D et merci a styx pour l'aide sur les 3 autres gardiens

----------


## Ravine

Blade Flurry
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1764595

*sploush*

----------


## Flibustier

Pas très original, encore un skill shoot em up aoe à distance. Cela aurait été plus marrant si le personnage était téléporté avec l'effet. Ils ont vraiment un problème de meta avec le Corps à Corps.

----------


## lhf

Besoin d'un coup de main pour un spell, je joue tornado shot avec death's harp.
Je ne sais pas quoi mettre pour les support. 
Pour l'instant, j'ai 
greater multiple proj
fast attack
physical attack dmg
et il me reste un slot

Que mettre dans le dernier ? Et ai je mieux à mettre pour les autres ?

C'est pour un build ranger classique.

merci d'avance.

----------


## Jalkar

Si tu joue crit, tu peux rajouter une gemme Inc Crit Chance ou Inc Crit Damage
Si tu ne joues pas Crit et que tu as des flat élémentaires sur ton stuff : Weapon Elemental Damage
Sinon Physical To Lighning ou Added Fire

Pas mal de bon conseil ici : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1041989

----------


## lhf

C'est justement en lisant ce topic que je me posais des questions.

Sinon, mon build actuel est à base de "je ramasse ce qui tombe". Il y a un peu d’élémentaire, un peu de crit et un peu de dmg sup.
C'est pour ca que je suis un perdu.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

le soucis c'est qu'un peu de beaucoup de choses te permet pas d'être performant. Il vaut mieux s'orienter sur un type de dommage en particulier, plutôt qu'essayer de tout faire.

----------


## Ifit

36 Challenges down ! Merci aux CPC qui m'ont donné des infos/coup main etc... :D

----------


## lhf

Autre question : je viens d'apprendre que le jeu offre des Q journalières avec les master si on les invites dans son petit coin. Vous conseillez d'inviter lesquels ?




> le soucis c'est qu'un peu de beaucoup de choses te permet pas d'être performant. Il vaut mieux s'orienter sur un type de dommage en particulier, plutôt qu'essayer de tout faire.


C'est pas évident de droper des item correct.
J'ai déjà du mal à comprendre ce qui est utile.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Autre question : je viens d'apprendre que le jeu offre des Q journalières avec les master si on les invites dans son petit coin. Vous conseillez d'inviter lesquels ?
> 
> 
> 
> C'est pas évident de droper des item correct.
> J'ai déjà du mal à comprendre ce qui est utile.


Les indispensables en master c'est elreon vorici et zana. Mais tu pourras tous les inviter à la fin.

Pour savoir ce qui est utile en item ça dépend du build.

----------


## alogos

À partir du niveau 6, ils vendent des currency, et Elreon, Haku et Vorici sont intéressant pour cela, les autres non. Haku va te faire disparaître très vite tes orb of augmentation, du coup, on préfère garder Elreon et Vorici dans le hideout.
Zana t'ouvre une map gratos en quête journalière, te donne un bonus de quantity (certes faible) sur les maps que t'ouvres, et y a que grâce à elle que tu peux ouvrir la Untainted Paradise, une map qui donne tout plein de pex !
Sinon, Haku pour les craft d'armure et Elreon pour les bijoux sont très prisés. Catarina si t'es caster, Tora si t'es archer, Vagan si t'es mélée.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> 36 Challenges down ! Merci aux CPC qui m'ont donné des infos/coup main etc... :D


De rien !  :;):

----------


## lhf

Ok, merci pour les info.
Go pour tora/zana pour débuter, ca me filera des truc pour le ranger et des map.

J'ai jamais vu vorici par contre.

----------


## Ifit

Je vais essayer de monter un build BV imba pour faire le shaper moi meme.
Par contre j'hesite sur la classe de perso à utiliser , j'ai un budget de 5/6 Exalted max.

Witch occultist CI => tanky
Shadow LL => plus de dmg mais budget : (skyforth + Shav) > 6 Exalted 
Scion => why not ?

Vous me conseillez quoi? Il y a une tonne de guide BV sur le forum offi vous savez lequel est le meilleur ?

----------


## Jalkar

> Je vais essayer de monter un build BV imba pour faire le shaper moi meme.
> Par contre j'hesite sur la classe de perso à utiliser , j'ai un budget de 5/6 Exalted max.
> 
> Witch occultist CI => tanky
> Shadow LL => plus de dmg mais budget : (skyforth + Shav) > 6 Exalted 
> Scion => why not ?
> 
> Vous me conseillez quoi? Il y a une tonne de guide BV sur le forum offi vous savez lequel est le meilleur ?


Ranger PathFinder CI avec la flask Vinktar Square en version qui converti une partie du physique en lighning (elle vaut 4ex+)

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Je vais essayer de monter un build BV imba pour faire le shaper moi meme.
> Par contre j'hesite sur la classe de perso à utiliser , j'ai un budget de 5/6 Exalted max.
> 
> Witch occultist CI => tanky
> Shadow LL => plus de dmg mais budget : (skyforth + Shav) > 6 Exalted 
> Scion => why not ?
> 
> Vous me conseillez quoi? Il y a une tonne de guide BV sur le forum offi vous savez lequel est le meilleur ?


L'originalité est de mise à ce que je vois.  ::trollface::

----------


## Ifit

Bah c'est pour faire le end game avant la fin de la league ;D mon SRS fait pas les gardiens/shaper

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Sérieux? J'en ai vu pourtant des SRS faire les gardiens au moins.

Au pire tu joues summoner.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fy01_4YopXQ

----------


## alogos

Je viens de dépenser mes premières ex (2 seulement) pour mon arc +2 fire, maintenant j'ai un +3 fire en 6L avec une empower 3 sur mon perso SRS.
J'ai fait deux des gardiens avec un pote, mais je pense que le phenix ne me poserai pas trop de problème en solo (si pas trop de temporal chain/onslaugth...) Le minotaur... je sais pas, y avait des mods de dégâts et il me one-shotait... Faut dire que j'ai dépenser pour mon arc... mais mon armure/gants/bottes/casques sont toujours pas super génial...

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Je viens de dépenser mes premières ex (2 seulement) pour mon arc +2 fire, maintenant j'ai un +3 fire en 6L avec une empower 3 sur mon perso SRS.
> J'ai fait deux des gardiens avec un pote, mais je pense que le phenix ne me poserai pas trop de problème en solo (si pas trop de temporal chain/onslaugth...) Le minotaur... je sais pas, y avait des mods de dégâts et il me one-shotait... Faut dire que j'ai dépenser pour mon arc... mais mon armure/gants/bottes/casques sont toujours pas super génial...


Ca veut dire quoi pas super génial? Link ton perso histoire de regarder ce que tu peux changer.

----------


## Ifit

> Je viens de dépenser mes premières ex (2 seulement) pour mon arc +2 fire, maintenant j'ai un +3 fire en 6L avec une empower 3 sur mon perso SRS.
> J'ai fait deux des gardiens avec un pote, mais je pense que le phenix ne me poserai pas trop de problème en solo (si pas trop de temporal chain/onslaugth...) Le minotaur... je sais pas, y avait des mods de dégâts et il me one-shotait... Faut dire que j'ai dépenser pour mon arc... mais mon armure/gants/bottes/casques sont toujours pas super génial...


J'ai revendu mon bow +3 fire 6L pour 4 Ex (5 off color), maintenant je suis sur un staff +3 6L bloodmagic etc...
Mais le pit of chimera trops compliqué avec seulement 5k hp.

----------


## Mad-T

Tu as essayé avec un 4L blade vortex (level1), knockback, spell echo, +blind, inc duration ou autre ? histoire de repousser les cac ?

----------


## lhf

Ca vaut la peine d'utiliser ces orbes de chances sur certains item pour tenter les uniques ? Ou de toute façon, la proba est trop faible, donc on oublie ?

----------


## alogos

@lhf : oui... pour les plus rares. Donc juste Sorcerer Boots pour le moment. Et c'est juste un ticket de loto, donc si tu veux un revenu plus stable... opte pour vendre tes chances.

@Ifit : https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...oq3/characters

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1765312

Mise à jour des missions Masters en 2.4.2 :
-Vorici : disparition de la mission "don't kill ANY guard"  \o/

Bon y'a pas que ça, mais voilà quoi !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Bon ben Styx, on en parlait t'aleur, ils l'ont fait. Les masters qui se tp à la fin de la mission YES.

----------


## Flibustier

http://poe.ninja/ est une bonne source sur ce qui vaut être 'chancé' ou non

----------


## graki

Bonjour, j'ai repris PoE il y a pas longtemps.

Je joues en HC et, je viens de finir le Cruel et je cherche une guilde. le nom du perso c'est Graki_bow (pour le moment) et l’acompte c'est graki.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Bon ben Styx, on en parlait t'aleur, ils l'ont fait. Les masters qui se tp à la fin de la mission YES.


J'ai vu la news juste après être parti de Mumble... j'y suis revenu mais tu n'étais déjà plus là. C'était assez drôle de voir la news juste après qu'on en ai parlé !  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Carnage box qui me file un autel sacrificiel (  ::love::  ), et boost des masters.

Le temple maudit va revenir en 2.5 !  ::P:

----------


## lhf

> @lhf : oui... pour les plus rares. Donc juste Sorcerer Boots pour le moment. Et c'est juste un ticket de loto, donc si tu veux un revenu plus stable... opte pour vendre tes chances.


 Ok, merci, je vais oublier pour l'instant. Je ne fais pas vraiment de trade.

----------


## alogos

Si tu ne fais pas de trade, la orb of chance est encore un des moyens les plus sûr de chopper un unique que tu veux pour un build. Faut juste pas s'attendre à l'avoir obligatoirement au bout d'un certains temps :P

----------


## CaMarchePas

Et faut pas essayer de chance des uniques spécifiques à une ligue ou à un ennemi particulier, ces uniques là ne peuvent s'obtenir que dans la ligue correspondante (donc via zana) ou en tuant l'ennemi considéré (guardians, atziri, uber atziri, warbands...) ou cartes de divinations et coffres spécifiques.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Le dernier pouvoir « canalisé », parfum _chaos damage_, en action :




Ça a l’air de pouvoir faucher large. Ça empile (x20 au max) des effets de _Blight_ (qui a une connotation de pathogène en français  ::):  ) qui font du DoT et ralentissent les ennemis (-80% mvmt spd, qui ne s’empile évidemment pas par couche de _Blight_). Il y a des détails sur les _support gems_ potentielles dans la description.

La double aura Vulnerability+Temporal Chains de la vidéo est effectivement une bonne idée.

Ça va être intéressant d’avoir assez d’AoE pour éviter de se faire sauter sur la tronche de loin.

Avec le besoin de mobilité assez chronique, je me demande bien ce que ça va pouvoir donner en endgame (ça a intérêt d’avoiner sévère).

Il y a du Breath of the Council qui va circuler…

----------


## Kamikaze

Chui vraiment déçu de l'animation du perso dans les skills de channeling, c'est tout comme incinération le perso pivote de manière surnaturelle sur un axe parfait, ça casse toute l'immersion pour moi. Et pour blight c'est vraiment incineration version chaos je trouve pas ça super en terme de gameplay...

Pour blade flurry j'ai toujours cru qu'on aurait l'attaque trop stylée du boss de map basé sur Kraityn avec les lames qui sortent du sol

----------


## Ifit

Quand GGG aura enfin décidé de bosser sur ED pour qu il fonctionne avec spell totem => totem build ED / Blight / Wither !

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Le jeu fait en partie tourner son modèle économique en gardant un maximum de joueurs actifs, et les nouveaux pouvoirs y contribuent beaucoup.
À mon avis, le souci est qu’avec déjà près de 150 _active skill gems_ (dont auras, mais sans les versions vaal), la créativité va finir par sérieusement saturer.
Ça se voit déjà avec des skills qui ressemblent à des variantes d’autres skills.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais enfin y'a encore largement plein de places pour des gameplays différents, rien que repomper des idées existantes remplirait bien POE et apporterait plus de variété.

Genre des hitbox mieux foutues et de vraies possibilités de skills en réaction (des buffs très limités dans le temps et qui poppent quasi instantanément, genre un contre), des systèmes de combos typés beat them all, etc.

----------


## lhf

J'aimerais voir arriver la possibilité d’embaucher un merco, comme sur d2. Ca ouvrirait tellement de possibilité de build.
Il peuvent aussi augmenter l'ascendancy en offrant des classes hybride.

----------


## cailloux

> Genre des hitbox mieux foutues et de vraies possibilités de skills en réaction (des buffs très limités dans le temps et qui poppent quasi instantanément, genre un contre), des systèmes de combos typés beat them all, etc.


Une support skill "combo" qui permet d'enchainer les skills linké.

----------


## Jalkar

> Une support skill "combo" qui permet d'enchainer les skills linké.


Les milles frappes du moines de D3  ::wub::

----------


## Zephy

> Les milles frappes du moines de D3


Tu sors :tired:

----------


## cailloux

> Les milles frappes du moines de D3


J'y ai pas joué mais ça pourrait être terrible avec "equilibrium" par exemple ou pour faire un combo flame dash +  vortex + flame dash

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ajout surprise au patch 2.4.2 qui arrive cette semaine : gestion de la physique des vêtements (tissus). Première étape pour de nouveaux effets visuels et des interactions avec l'environnement ou les compétences, certaines se verront ajouter des effets de "vent".




Et vendredi annonce des nouvelles ligues de décembre et des nouveaux packs de supporter.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

:haha: 
(merde, c’était pas une blague finalement, ils l’ont fait…)

À quand les queues et l’indispensable boobs-physics ?

Cela dit, ça serait sympa qu’ils appliquent la simulation physique aux chiffons volants de Dialla…

(et à priori, les packs intégrant les capes trop facheune seront moins chers que les packs Atlas (sans remplacer ces derniers = toi pouvoir upgrade pack Atlas) (source: Chris Wilson via Reddit))

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Cela dit, ça serait sympa qu’ils appliquent la simulation physique aux chiffons volants de Dialla…


Ben l'article indique justement que la façon la plus simple de voir les changements est d'affronter les ribbons de solaris et lunaris temple hein !  :;):

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ah purée, ok  :^_^:  Fallait tout lire aussi. Merci  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1767834 patch note 2.4.2 aka pré 2.5 :
-séparation client dx9 et dx11 64bits, le dx9 a été amélioré
-les 3 nouvelles skills canalisées
-amélioration du brouillard
-physique des vêtements
-amélioration du chat (y compris une alerte qui prévient que le destinataire n'a pas reçu le message car il changeait de zone)
-Kaom's path supprimée, kaom's dream et stronghold modifiées (tiens, on en avait parlé en prévision de l'acte 5 ! ^^ )
-Navali peut acheter nos items maintenant ! (QoL)
-les sextants ont une zone d'effet visible AVANT de les appliquer (QoL)
-quand on choisi une compétence dans la barre d'action les auras actives sont montrées actives (icônes de choix de skill) (QoL)
-les récompenses de quête donnant le choix entre un full link ou un rare donnent maintenant des rares full link
-*Les items magiqus spécifiques aux warbands TOMBENT IDENTIFIES* AH BAH PUTAIN C'EST PAS TROP TÔT §§§§
-les modifs des masters (tp des masters, plus de "no kill guard" pour vorici...)
-pleins de bugs corrigés
-correction du bug de l'armure (type de défense) vs les projectiles


Bref, beaucoup d'améliorations de QoL !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

La 2.5 est prévue pour le 2 décembre, avec la nouvelle league.

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...notes/da29pjd/

Celle là c'est le mirroir qui loot.  ::P:

----------


## lhf

> -Les items magiqus spécifiques aux warbands TOMBENT IDENTIFIES AH BAH PUTAIN C'EST PAS TROP TÔT §§§§


C'est quoi le problème ?





> La 2.5 est prévue pour le 2 décembre, avec la nouvelle league.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...notes/da29pjd/
> 
> Celle là c'est le mirroir qui loot.


On a une idée de la duré de la league ?

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> C'est quoi le problème ?


Se taper l’identification de tous les petits morceaux de warband tombés par terre. Surtout vu la chance de ticket gagnant  ::): 
Donc, là, ce sera moins laborieux.

----------


## alogos

> On a une idée de la duré de la league ?


3 mois... comme les autres

----------


## Psycho_Ad

A votre avis la 2.5 ce sera le rework tant attendu du cac?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> C'est quoi le problème ?


Chaque faction warband possède un mod spécifique qui peut tomber sur une catégorie d'item (Renegade : 10% physical damage taken as fire damage sur les casques, Mutewind : cannot be frozen sur les bottes, Brinerot : +30% IIR during flask effect, Chaos : damage penetration d'un élément sur les armes). Sauf que ces items tombent comme les autres et n'ont aucune spécificité... Donc pour les trouver il faut identifier tous les items correspondant... Et au final c'est pour avoir un item magique donc à crafter... Depuis le début de la ligue warband tout le monde est d'accord et se plaint que c'est merdique comme système, y'a sans doute une bonne majorité des joueurs qui ne doit même pas savoir que ça peut looter... Là en tombant identifiés ces items seront clairement visibles, non seulement ils ont (vont ?) rajouter un tag pour les items identifiés mais surtout s'ils tombent identifiés on peut les repérer par leur nom et donc les filtrer pour ne pas passer à côté.

Ça reste toujours une base à craft/trade, mais au moins ils seront sans doute bien plus accessibles et indéniablement aisément reconnaissable (et avec les nouvelles maps on les croise bien plus souvent les warbands).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 3 mois... comme les autres


Y'avait eu une confirmation ? Par ce que me semble avoir lu que la 2.5 serait la dernière ligue avant la 3.0 mais aussi vu plusieurs dates pour celle-ci... du coup on peut très bien avoir une ligue "à rallonge" pour temporiser avec éventuellement des événements pour temporiser (flashback, courses...). 




> A votre avis la 2.5 ce sera le rework tant attendu du cac?


Je le sens gros pour la 3.0, mais on aura le début des annonces 2.5 vendredi.

----------


## lhf

> y'a sans doute une bonne majorité des joueurs qui ne doit même pas savoir que ça peut looter...


merci pour l'info.
Je ne savais même pas ce qu'était un warband. J'ai fait un petit tour sur le wiki, j'ai d'ailleurs une prophétie qui doit m'en faire pop 1.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Entre le wiki et mon message, je vois pas quoi rajouter. Et non y'en n'a pas forcément, c'est même plutôt très rare, couplé au fait qu'il faille identifier tout ce qui est susceptible d'être "special", voilà voilà...

----------


## cailloux

Ah merde on change de league ! pour une fois que j'arrive à créer un perso qui arrive au bout du merciless 

Spoiler Alert! 


 en crevant 15 fois devant chaque boss

----------


## lhf

> Ah merde on change de league ! pour une fois que j'arrive à créer un perso qui arrive au bout du merciless 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  en crevant 15 fois devant chaque boss


Pour le dernier boss, je rentre ds la salle, je lance 4/5 fléches et je meurs.
Et je recommence. 

Je te laisse imaginer le temps nécessaire, mais il est tombé, trop fort ^^.

----------


## alogos

Étape 1 : arriver dans Belly of the Beast en Merciless.
Étape 2 : prendre le waypoint et se barrer.
Étape 3 : mapper jusqu'au tiers 14, faire son stuff endgame, arriver level 90+
Étape 4 : revenir dans Belly of the Beast en Merciless. Poutrer la gueule de Malachai easy modo avec un afk clic droit.

On change de league dans 12 jours ! tu peux encore le faire ! :D

----------


## CaMarchePas

Etape 1 : lancer flame blast
Etape 2 : regarder malachai bruler

 ::ninja::

----------


## cailloux

Je pense pouvoir y faire parvenir un deuxième perso quand même.

J'ai fais un build tourné autours du bâton qui donne des bonus en fonction de tes dex/int/str.

Pas de surprise  je vais chercher les nodes avec du  + dex+str +int.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Je pense pouvoir y faire parvenir un deuxième perso quand même.
> 
> J'ai fais un build tourné autours du bâton qui donne des bonus en fonction de tes dex/int/str.
> 
> Pas de surprise  je vais chercher les nodes avec du  + dex+str +int.

----------


## cailloux

> http://forum.sfr.fr/sfrfr/attachment...c259c5da44.jpg


Ya des chances mais c'est marrant.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ravine c'est toi?  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Pillar of the Caged God:
- stack la force et la dex. L'intelligence juste assez pour ton matos/tes skills qui demandent de l'intel.
- Ring + Amulet > avec de gros rolls de flat physical 
- Meginord's Girdle en belt t'aidera pendant le levelling. http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Meginord%27s_Girdle
- RedBlade Tramplers http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Redblade_Tramplers fourniront du flat physical
- Abyssus http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Abyssus ou Bringer of Rain http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/The_Bringer_of_Rain sur la tete (alouette).

Si tu veux faire un build Earthquake, tu peux considerer le ring Warden Brand aussi. Slayer est une excellente classe. Juggernaut eventuellement.

----------


## cailloux

Pour le coup j'ai mis le caxe Black Sun Crest

double strike avec impact (slayer) et poachers mark blasphemy.

J'ai lancé une map, yavait un accés ascendency ( je savais même pas que ça existait en map) burning je sais plus quoi mais j'ai ragequit tellement c''est chiant à gérer les time cranked. Si ça se trouve yavais un truc de ouf au bout je sais même pas.

----------


## Ravine

Tout l'interet du PotCG, c'est de pouvoir empiler la force qui va ensuite multiplier le dommage physique que tu as sur l'equipement, mais le point clef c'est vraiment d'avoir la plus grosse base de flat physical damage possible.

----------


## cailloux

> Tout l'interet du PotCG, c'est de pouvoir empiler la force qui va ensuite multiplier le dommage physique que tu as sur l'equipement, mais le point clef c'est vraiment d'avoir la plus grosse base de flat physical damage possible.


okay thanks

----------


## alogos

Voir builds connexes : Doomfletch Prism et Facebreaker. Si tu maîtrises bien l'un, tu maîtrise les trois.
Tu peux donc lire ça : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/445390 qui est le guide le plus détaillé.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'ai lancé une map, yavait un accés ascendency ( je savais même pas que ça existait en map) burning je sais plus quoi mais j'ai ragequit tellement c''est chiant à gérer les time cranked. Si ça se trouve yavais un truc de ouf au bout je sais même pas.


En map t'as 6 trials d'ascendancy, même principe que les trials normaux : te faut tous les faire pour débloquer l'uber lab. L'uber lab en lui même s'ouvre en utilsiant une "offering to the goddess" que tu récupères... à chaque fin de trial de map.

----------


## Ifit

Plus que quelques jours avant la fin de la league, j ai monté mon perso BV vintar lvl 85.
Je commence à m'équiper pour le end game , pour l'instant je suis à 9200 ES.

Si des canards qui ont stop la league ont du stuff a prêter pour la fin de league ( je redonne tt en standard car je joue pas en standard)

=> Une belt avec ES 50+ et Fire + lightning 40+
=> Un body ES 700+  avec resists ou strength

Sur le body je tenterai le 6L avec mes 400 fusings en stock.

Le but c'est de tombé le shaper avec le build pété mais la il me manque encore un peu de stuff  ::ninja:: 

edit: j'ai buy une vaal regalia 800ES pour  2 Exalts et une belt, du coup 11K ES. => objectifs cette  semaine shaper + gardiens !


====> Atziri fait !
====> Pit of chimera : fait!
====> Hydra : fait ! (first try)
... la suite au prochain épisode :Cigare:

----------


## Farell

Devant mes galères pour tomber des maps de lvl9+, j'ai reroll un Summoner et j'ai galéré. J'ai suivi une team à la fin du normal jusqu'à la fin du cruel et du coup j'ai fini le cruel lvl45.
J'ai donc eu bcp de mal à faire la transition vers le build spectres : perso en mousse, matériel inapproprié en terme de sockets, links, etc.
J'ai bien ramé et j'ai finalement qqchose qui tient largement la route avec 4 espèces de fourmis (dégâts éléctriques) du belly of the beast et 10 zombis.

----------


## Dirian

Blade Flurry est bien sympas. Ca m'e donne envie d'en faire mon main skill a la prochaine league.

Je vous laisse tester les deux autres  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Blade Flurry est bien sympas. Ca m'e donne envie d'en faire mon main skill a la prochaine league.
> 
> Je vous laisse tester les deux autres


Tu reves, si c'est pas nerf c'est n'importe quoi. Par contre les deux autres ont besoin d'un bon gros buff.

----------


## Zephy

Je confirme , Blade Flurry c'est un poil fumé  ::P:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Je teste un peu le rayon de la mort sur un totem en 4L avec un perso Incinerate, et… heu… bon, je valide l’idée du buff. J’ai sans doute un montage limite pour le moment, mais un Flame Totem en 4L lui mets la honte.

Bon, l’utilisation n’est pas la même, le Scorching Ray doit avoir le temps d’empiler ses effets alors que le Flame Totem avoine tout de suite. Ça reste sympa dans les couloirs et quand ça ne vise pas n’importe quoi (la fête avec Malachai).
Au moins, Incinerate fait moins ridicule à côté  :^_^:

----------


## Ifit

Bon je met en pause PoE  j'ai fait tout les gardiens sauf le phoenix que j ai fail (manque de dégât  évident) et j'ai tenté le shaper pareil bloqué sur la 1ere phase du shaper car pas assez de dmg pour leech dessus. ::cry:: 
Et en 1 semaine pas le temps d'optimiser le build pour avoir des dmg insane avec une shav + skyforth.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Le laser j'y vois le -24% fire resist, et si c'est comme RF/searing bond ça ne hit pas et donc ne proc pas Elemental Equilibrium mais ne peut pas Curse on hit non plus... ça peut servir pour faire baisser les résistances un peu plus. Contrairement a searing bond le DoT est affecté par le spell damage... ça commence à faire pas mal de tags pour booster les dégâts non ? (spell, dot, elemental, fire, burning...). La qualité et un des type d'enchantement augmente la longueur du faisceau, ça doit couvrir assez loin du coup (à vérifier au cas où si la longueur affecte la largeur et dans quel sens).

Blight ça me semble tendu du string à tester à brut là... pour leveling ça manque de portée (sans stuffs/passifs) je pense pour que le ralentissement soit intéressant, et du peu que j'ai testé c'est pas évident d'estimer l'efficacité en terme de dommage surtout comparé à incinerate : ça fait moins mal pendant le cast mais ça applique le débuff qui dégen... 

Je vais faire joujou tout à l'heure avec les lames si ça vous semble si fumé que ça !  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

INCOMIIIIIING




- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.pathofexile.com/breach

----------


## Ifit

Sympa mais c'est le rework des CaC que j’attends le plus.
Le spawn de mobs en continu autour d'une brèches fait penser à une super "strongbox box" , rien d'excitant .

Par contre les nouvelles boots  me donne envie de refaire un build flicker strike, faut juste trouvé un moyen d'etre en perma bleeding :D

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Blade Flurry is the new Blade Vortex  ::): 




Et ici (spoiler Atziri + Shaper).

Je vais ressortir un Shadow du garage moi…

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ça va la portée... un EQ pour les épées/dagues/griffes ! ^^

J'ai mis à jour l'OP vite fait, pas encore lu tous les articles, un peu la flemme j'avoue ! Si vous avez des infos intéressantes (ou pas) n'hésitez pas !

----------


## Kamikaze

> Sympa mais c'est le rework des CaC que j’attends le plus.
> Le spawn de mobs en continu autour d'une brèches fait penser à une super "strongbox box" , rien d'excitant .
> 
> Par contre les nouvelles boots  me donne envie de refaire un build flicker strike, faut juste trouvé un moyen d'etre en perma bleeding :D


Quelles bottes?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah celles la:

----------


## CaMarchePas

En passant le poe item info script ne marchait plus avec le client x64, mais a été mis à jour : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...1678678/page/1 (possible qu'aucun script ne marche plus sans mise à jour).

----------


## alogos

Le ahk_class a changer, j'ai relancer le Window spy et j'ai rechopé la class pour que ça remarche (POEWindowClass, mais pas forcément la même pour 64x)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Pas compris ce que tu as fais mais avec le filtre 2.4.05 ça fonctionne sur les deux clients sans changer autre chose.

----------


## lhf

Ca fait quoi exactement les Remnant of Corruption ?

J'en ai utilisé à 2 fois et les monstres sont juste sortis. Ca veut dire que j'ai pas eu de chatte ou j'ai loupé un truc ?




> *Corruption* Corruption of essences can be achieved by using Remnant of Corruption  on the essence prop on the area (not the essence items itself). Those  exclusive corruption essences can only be obtain from corrupted tier 5  essence type, that's Misery, Dread, Scorn, and Envy. 
> 
> The following outcomes are known: 
> 
>  Mobs are broken free with empowered stats All contained essences have their tier increased by 1 Another essence is added Upgrade the *essence type* to a higher essence type

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Pas de bol.

http://i.imgur.com/Vtj8d4C.png

----------


## lhf

Donc, c'est un random parmis les 4 ?

----------


## alogos

Oui. Tu gardes ça pour les violet pour essayer de chopper les insanity/horror/delirium/hysteria, à la rigueure sur les tripple pour le challenge des 4 essences, et sur les screaming of woe, parceque c'est rentable

----------


## lhf

J'avais justement tenté d'en avoir 4, mais pour rien ^^

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1770220 Q&A sur la 2.5/Breach

Indices sur les changements de la 2.5 : "we're making small tweaks to a few systems, like melee weapon range and Essences" donc un peu d'espoir pour les véritables mêlée (ie : pas les mêlée qui sont en fait à distance  ::P:  ) et un équilibrage sur les Essences me parait être une confirmation qu'elles seront intégrées directement comme l'ont été les prophéties. (et sinon ça aurait été con de dire qu'ils rendraient les rares "great again" sans laisser la possibilité de le faire après la ligue).

"cover ennemy in ashes when they hit you", le mod d'un des nouveaux uniques Breach : applique un debuff qui fait 20% less movement speed et +20% increased fire damage taken => encore une autre façon de ralentir les mobs pour se défendre (si ce n'est pas un hinder)

Skill tree modifié en 3.0

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Les essences font maintenant parties intégrantes du jeu.

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1770577

----------


## lhf

J'espère qu'ils vont nous filer un stash pour les stocker.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'espère qu'ils vont nous filer un stash pour les stocker.


 :haha:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Je vois pas trop l'intéret du stash pour essence, c'est quand même pas compliqué de s'en sortir.  ::P:

----------


## Dirian

Je viens de donner le lien du guide PoE sur biendebuter.net, et le lire au passage. Ben malgré le passage a l'acte4 et de diverses leagues, il a a peine pris une ride.
Ravine a vraiment fait du bon travail.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Si les nouveaux le lisent se après demandent un build autour de potcg, moi je dis que y'a anguille sous roche !

----------


## Ravine

J'ai rien fait, c'est Izual qui a tout ecrit; j'ai juste fait de la relecture je crois.

----------


## Dirian

Oh, ben chapeau Izual alors  ::P:

----------


## alogos

Le lien des builds est mort par contre  ::'(:  faudrait le remplacer par http://www.timtips.com/buildbrowser/#/list 
Et puis avec le Vaal Pact, le cumul du shock, les Ascendances, le filtre d'items, et l'Atlas...  ça commence à cumuler.
Sinon... bon, y a des trucs qui font mal aux yeux... même si c'est pas trop grave, y en a quand même pas mal  ::P: 
"Le templier allie la puissance des sorts et des dégâts élémentaires de l' intelligence pour faire de gros dégâts physiques avec la force"
"chaque type d'item a au moins un objet unique correspondant"

----------


## lhf

> Je vois pas trop l'intéret du stash pour essence, c'est quand même pas compliqué de s'en sortir.


Il y en a trop...
Ca me prend la moitié du stash.

Après, j'ai tendance à tous garder.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Il y en a trop...
> Ca me prend la moitié du stash.
> 
> Après, j'ai tendance à tous garder.


Tu sais qu'en en revendant trois du même type t'obtiens la version supérieure?

----------


## alogos

clair... ça prends pas de place

----------


## Kamikaze

T'as lu ce qu'il a dit le monsieur au-dessus? Tu peux tout vendre au vendeur il va te diviser le bordel par trois en te rendant le reste comme il faut et tu peux aller jusqu'au tier 7 (compte le nombre de traits pour savoir le tier). Donc là si tu vends en boucle ça te prendra beaucoup moins de place

----------


## lhf

Et qd tu en as 2, tu fais comment ?

Donc oui, ca prend de la place.

----------


## alogos

En plus des division par 3 qui tombent par rond, y a les tiers 7 qui sont pas forcément rentable pour certaines... et puis y a les level 6 et les corrupted... et ensuite y a les full stack, mais j'en ai pas, justement je me sers de la recette pour pas avoir deux stacks. C'est comme ça que ça prend le moins de place...

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> http://s14.postimg.org/n1gohyu8f/screenshot_0089.png clair... ça prends pas de place


Forcément, quand t'as que quatre tabs, ça prend de la place.  ::siffle:: 

Perso ça me prenait la moitié d'un tab, à peu près comme toi. Par contre je me faisais pas chier à trier les types d'essence et leurs niveaux.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

> Et qd tu en as 2, tu fais comment ?
> 
> Donc oui, ca prend de la place.


Bah si c'est low tier tu les vends ou tu les jettes et tu mets un truc qui vaut la peine d'être stocké à la place, les armes blanches ça prend de la place aussi pourtant t'en as pas plein tes stash

----------


## lhf

Non sans déconner ? On ne peut ne pas garder tous ce qui drop. Dire que j'ai acheté des tab pour ce que j'ai drop depuis que j'ai commencé le jeu.
Whaou merci.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais bah c'est tout l'objet de la discussion, tout prend de la place donc quand c'est trop granulaire tu arbitres et tu vends ce qui a peu de valeur ou tu passes par une conversion du vendeur/des masters pour factoriser le bazar (éventuellement trading avec d'autres joueurs), j'ai toujours joué avec 4 tabs et t'as largement la place de tout gérer comme ça même pour jouer en endgame donc je me permets de donner les pro-tips pour les joueurs qui trouvent que y'a pas de place avec 4 tabs et qui voudraient éviter de payer.

Récemment j'ai soutenu le jeu en achetant le currency tab et j'ai 10 tab en tout mais je me sers toujours de 4 tabs en vrai, le reste est vide.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Pour les essences de merde faut les utiliser sur des anneaux/amu/belt pour la recette c.

----------


## lhf

Pas besoin d'exagérer sur les truc obvious.
C'est comme le stash pour currency, tu n'en as pas besoin. Au pire, tu fais une mule. Il n'empêche que c'est très pratique et ca décharge de pas mal de place. Sans compter que c'est plus sympa d'avoir un joli stash bien ranger.

On me filerait la même chose pour les essences, je signe direct. C'est tous ce que je dis, rien de plus.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais ça pourrait être cool après bon vu que c'est leur business model ça sera sûrement payant (quoiqu'il vont peut-être se dire que les slots génériques du currency tab font l'affaire et basta).

Mais l'air de rien la flexibilité d'un tab normal est cool, le currency tab est pas si utile à l'usage, tu deviens paresseux et tu balances la sauce dedans, t'as plus la gnaque, j'étais moins gripsou avec le currency tab qu'à la belle époque ou j'alignais mes chaos comme un pauvre

----------


## CaMarchePas

Le currency tab il fait gagner pas mal de tab, il permet de savoir exactement ce que tu as, il permet de trad rapidement dans les deux sens (en sachant ce que tu as ou en vendant en grosse quantité), il fait gagner aussi de la place avec les cases du bas si tu veux stocker beaucoup (1000/5000).

Un tab pour les essences n'aurait que peu d'intérêt étant donné que :
-toutes les essences n'ont pas 7 tiers
-tous les tiers d'essences ne sont pas utiles
-tous les tiers d'essences n'ont pas de valeur (1 T1 = 1/243ième de T6 quand même...) 
-peu de gens vont garder toutes les essences tout le temps hors standard (accumulation des essences des ligues... // si tu crafts tu peux les utiliser au fur et à mesure, si tu vends, ben tu vas pas les garder par stack de 100)
-les essences vont être beaucoup plus rares (1/6 de ce qu'on a actuellement)
-les essences vont être beaucoup plus limitées en tiers (les plus basses ne se rencontreront plus dans les plus haut niveau)

Au final une partie d'onglet est actuellement bien suffisant actuellement et sera même vraisemblablement bien moins rempli après la ligue dédiée...

A côté de ça les maps ne sont pas empilables, faut les trier (et si je gardais celle là pour sa carte de divination ? et celle là pour l'unique... et celle là est bien...), y'en a 15 de tiers + les spéciales + uniques + corrupt... plus leurs currencies propres (4, qui sont certes dans l'onglet à currencies).
Même les talismans c'était plus chiant à ranger ! (aligner 5 différents par tiers, rareté et ilvl ) !

----------


## alogos

J'ai acheté un stash de currency, j'ai gagné pas loin de 10 stash :D
Sinon, là, j'ai un stash currency, un stash vendor recipe, un stash map, et un stash objet à garder puis retransférer sur les mules. Ça marche plutôt bien... mais les run labs sont assez chaud quand même... J'ai un peu moins de deux stash d'inventaire pour le loot...
Sinon, ils ont rajouté les Silver coin dans le currency stash, donc pourquoi pas les essences ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'ai acheté un stash de currency, j'ai gagné pas loin de 10 stash :D
> Sinon, là, j'ai un stash currency, un stash vendor recipe, un stash map, et un stash objet à garder puis retransférer sur les mules. Ça marche plutôt bien... mais les run labs sont assez chaud quand même... J'ai un peu moins de deux stash d'inventaire pour le loot...
> Sinon, ils ont rajouté les Silver coin dans le currency stash, donc pourquoi pas les essences ?


Par ce que les silvers coins sont une monnaie de part leur nom déjà et leur fonction aussi... la question serait "pourquoi les perandus coins n'ont pas leur case dans le currency stash", même s'ils ne sont accessibles que via Zana, c'est une monnaie aussi.

Tous les items de l'onglet currency sont des loots normaux aussi, n'importe quel mob peut looter n'importe laquelle (à l'exception du niveau pour les chisels et du type de map pour les sextants), c'est le cas pour les silvers coins, pas pour les perandus. 

Là avec les breachs on va avoir un orbe pour améliorer les items uniques breach, tu peux être sur que ça restera à part. 

Et encore une fois tu rajoutes le côté pratique : il y'a 105 essences différentes (4xt1, 8xt2, 12xt3, 16xt4, 20xt5, 20xt6, 20xt7 et 5 uniques), fout ça dans les currencies = bordel. Fais un onglet spécifique : 105 cases vs 144 d'un stash normal... Pas intéressant que ce soit pour GGG ou pour les joueurs (onglet plus cher ou moins intéressant selon les options, qu'un stash normal, ou nécessitant du boulot pour peu d'intéret).

----------


## cailloux

DItes, vu que pour la première fois je suis arrivé à la fin du jeu, je tente les maps ( je m'y mettrais plus sérieusement à la prochaine league... ou pas, je trouve ça chiant un peu quand même) ya quelque chose qui indique si on a "finit" la map ? genre ona dégommé le dernier streum et hop un message indique qu'il est temps de lancer la prochaine ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> DItes, vu que pour la première fois je suis arrivé à la fin du jeu, je tente les maps ( je m'y mettrais plus sérieusement à la prochaine league... ou pas, je trouve ça chiant un peu quand même) ya quelque chose qui indique si on a "finit" la map ? genre ona dégommé le dernier streum et hop un message indique qu'il est temps de lancer la prochaine ?


En haut à droite là où sont indiqués les informations sur la zone (niveau, serveur, mode réseau, niveau) t'as une ligne en plus qui t'indique s'il reste plus ou moins de 50 mobs, ou à l'ancienne la commande /remaining qui te dit s'il reste plus ou moins de 50 mobs. 

Par contre si t'aimes pas les maps le jeu va vite être fini pour toi ! Pour la plupart des joueurs qui continuent le jeu, arriver acte 4 merciless n'est qu'une première étape, et avec les changements de l'atlas, y'a de quoi visiter quand même en carte !

======
pour une semaine y'a pas mal d'items à 50% (dans l'onglet "special" attention à regarder le prix, y'a aussi les deals normaux à 25%. Si y'a des trucs qui vous intéresse et que vous venez de prendre un pack, ça tombe bien (et pour les "nouveaux" : les onglets d'inventaire sont régulièrement en promo aussi, surveillez les).

----------


## lhf

C'est vrai qu'un stash pour l'atlas serait vraiment cool, voir stocker dirrectement les map sur l'atlas. C'est vraiment relou de devoir faire le tri ds son coffre. Sans compter qu'elles se ressemblent souvent.

----------


## Cora

J'ai bien envie de m'y remettre mais que je vous lis je comprend plus rien (je me suis arrêté juste après la sortie du housing)  ::o:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Vous avez trouvé votre build pour la nouvelle league?

----------


## Jalkar

> Vous avez trouvé votre build pour la nouvelle league?


Righeous Fire + avec Scorching Ray + Trigger On Channel + FlameSurge

sans doute en Chieftain
 ::):

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> C'est vrai qu'un stash pour l'atlas serait vraiment cool, voir stocker dirrectement les map sur l'atlas. C'est vraiment relou de devoir faire le tri ds son coffre. Sans compter qu'elles se ressemblent souvent.


Malheureusement, ça n'est pas prêt d'arriver car il existe un règle simple dans tout les RPG / Hack'n'Slash / jeu avec une gestion d'inventaire (en tout cas, je n'ai pas rencontré de contre-exemple à ma connaissance) : on ne peut créer de tas qu'avec des items invariants. Et dans le cas de PoE, on ne peux stacker que des items qui n'offre aucune possibilité de craft (et donc de création de variantes). Hors les maps étant craftable, ça n'aurait pas de sens de pouvoir les empiler.

Après, on pourrait faire en sorte que les maps blanches puissent être stackable mais je subodore une usine à gaz niveaux code que seul des experts sur le sujet pourraient confirmer/infirmer.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Même les maps blanches, elles peuvent avoir de la qualité donc... ce sont des items comme les autres.

----------


## lhf

> Malheureusement, ça n'est pas prêt d'arriver car il existe un règle simple dans tout les RPG / Hack'n'Slash / jeu avec une gestion d'inventaire (en tout cas, je n'ai pas rencontré de contre-exemple à ma connaissance) : on ne peut créer de tas qu'avec des items invariants. Et dans le cas de PoE, on ne peux stacker que des items qui n'offre aucune possibilité de craft (et donc de création de variantes). Hors les maps étant craftable, ça n'aurait pas de sens de pouvoir les empiler.
> 
> Après, on pourrait faire en sorte que les maps blanches puissent être stackable mais je subodore une usine à gaz niveaux code que seul des experts sur le sujet pourraient confirmer/infirmer.


Valable pour les vieux rpg/h&s, moins pour les récents.
Je ne sais plus où j'ai vu ce truc, mais tu pouvais faire des piles d'item et qd tu clic sur la pile, ca ouvre une fenêtre avec tous les items, un genre de sac. 
Et tu pouvais empiler des piles ds des piles. Il n'y avait aucune restriction sur les item. C'était juste une pile d'item.

En parlant de sac, il y a pas mal de rpg (solo ou mmo) qui t'offre la possibilité d'avoir un sac à mettre dans ton inventaire. C'est même très vieux. Très souvent, c'est un sac d'herbe pour les popo de soin ou encore le sac de munition.
Des les très vieux jeux, c'était souvent qu'un moyen de faire un stash supplémentaire, mais ds les récents, tu en vois avec pas mal de moyen de rangement bien pratique. D'ailleurs, le currency tab de PoE reprend le principe.

Au final, ce genre de sous coffre ne revient qu'à augmenter le nombre de fenêtre du stash. Ca devient pratique qd c'est accompagné d'une option de rangement, de vente, de craft amélioré etc...
Le genre de petit détail qui me donne envie de payer pour. Tu me rajoutes un coin avec les" sacrifice at" et autre key, je serais comblé. J'aime bien qd c'est rangé et bien organisé. ca m’intéresse bien plus que les cosmetic.

----------


## Ravine

> Valable pour les vieux rpg/h&s, moins pour les récents.
> Je ne sais plus où j'ai vu ce truc, mais tu pouvais faire des piles d'item et qd tu clic sur la pile, ca ouvre une fenêtre avec tous les items, un genre de sac. 
> Et tu pouvais empiler des piles ds des piles. Il n'y avait aucune restriction sur les item. C'était juste une pile d'item.
> 
> En parlant de sac, il y a pas mal de rpg (solo ou mmo) qui t'offre la possibilité d'avoir un sac à mettre dans ton inventaire. C'est même très vieux. Très souvent, c'est un sac d'herbe pour les popo de soin ou encore le sac de munition.
> Des les très vieux jeux, c'était souvent qu'un moyen de faire un stash supplémentaire, mais ds les récents, tu en vois avec pas mal de moyen de rangement bien pratique. D'ailleurs, le currency tab de PoE reprend le principe.
> 
> *Au final, ce genre de sous coffre ne revient qu'à augmenter le nombre de fenêtre du stash.* Ca devient pratique qd c'est accompagné d'une option de rangement, de vente, de craft amélioré etc...
> Le genre de petit détail qui me donne envie de payer pour. Tu me rajoutes un coin avec les" sacrifice at" et autre key, je serais comblé. J'aime bien qd c'est rangé et bien organisé. ca m’intéresse bien plus que les cosmetic.


Tout le stash est stocke cote serveur, avec une API externe pour l'affichage dans leur forum, l'utilisation des softs tiers pour la gestion de stash, et tout le systeme derriere le trading, onglets publics, etc.
Comme potentiellement chaque objet qui peut etre crafte existe en un endroit (les items existent a certaines coordonnees dans un onglet), ce n'est malheureusement pas trivial de dire au serveur "j'ai une pile d'objets modifiables". (Ca revient a modifier tous ces systemes. Tous)

Qu'est ce qu'il se passe si tu balances une orbe sur cette pile? Le premier objet est mis dans un emplacement libre de l'inventaire? Que se passe t il si aucun emplacement libre n'existe? Attache au curseur? Et a partir de la quoi donc?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ces questions là osef, tout est faisable, juste changer tout le code. Mais ils ne le feront pas, pas plus qu'ils transformeront les maps en items non craftables pour les empiler (les modifs de l'atlas auraient pu laisser penser ça, mais maintenant qu'on a l'atlas, je pense que ça confirme bien une dernière fois que le systyme de cartes en items comme les autres va rester). 

Au mieux du mieux, un jour, tu aurais un onglet "babioles" pour ranger les essences, les fragments d'atizir, d'uber atziri, des guardians, les bénédictions de breach, les cadibrocoins, les offerings to the goddess... ça fait déjà 123 cases, bref presque autant de cases qu'un onglet classique, bref ça se fera pas.

On aura par contre vraisemblablement un autre système pour les MTX & pets et j'espère aussi que ça profitera pour les hideout !

----------


## cailloux

> Vous avez trouvé votre build pour la nouvelle league?


Pleins de guardians.

Et les nouvelles skills of course.

----------


## Enyss

> Vous avez trouvé votre build pour la nouvelle league?


Blade furry  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement, non, pas encore décidé

----------


## Zephy

Peut être un bon vieux Trap BladeFall , à voir ...

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Blade furry 
> 
> Plus sérieusement, non, pas encore décidé


Si c'est pas nerf c'est ce que je ferai. Et puis pour une fois que je fais un build meta...

----------


## Dirian

Meme s'il est nerf, Blade Flurry

----------


## Farell

J'ai testé un truc dernièrement qui m'a un peu plu : dual strike, lightning strike axé atq speed.
Ce sera sans doute mon 1er build au 3/12.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Un build dual ranged totem elemental hit !  ::P: 

En fait, j'ai pas trop d'idées pour le moment... Comme pour beaucoup, Blade Flurry me fait un peu de l’œil mais à part ça, je ne sais pas trop. On verra quand je me pencherais sur la question un peu plus...

( j'ai testé sur le standard un build "Suicide Squad" http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1755131 que j'avais trouvé sur le fofo officiel et que j'avais trouvé bien débile mais ça manque un peu de puissance pour faire de la map de haut lvl !)

----------


## Jalkar

> Un build dual ranged totem elemental hit ! 
> 
> En fait, j'ai pas trop d'idées pour le moment... Comme pour beaucoup, Blade Flurry me fait un peu de l’œil mais à part ça, je ne sais pas trop. On verra quand je me pencherais sur la question un peu plus...
> 
> ( j'ai testé sur le standard un build "Suicide Squad" http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1755131 que j'avais trouvé sur le fofo officiel et que j'avais trouvé bien débile mais ça manque un peu de puissance pour faire de la map de haut lvl !)


Tu peux pas rajouter un Maligaro's Lens + Necromantic aegis pour être un peu plus tanky, ca ne règle pas le pb de puissance, mais si tu survis mieux, faire moins mal ne ralentis que le Clear speed non?

Sachant qu'en plus ca boost leur PV de 10-20%... et donc les dmg d'explosions

edit : et du coup il y a peut être la place pour jouer avec heartbound loop pour encore plus de vie et donc de dmg

(et j'ai pas regarder pour caper les resists  :;): )

----------


## Zephy

> Meme s'il est nerf, Blade Flurry


Inquisitor Crit Blade Furry , cheap cheap  :;):

----------


## Ravine

> Inquisitor Crit Blade Furry , cheap cheap


Assassin Crit Blade Furry alors? Avec du Chaos et du Poison.

www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1694445
Tu remplaces Lacerate par Blade Flurry et boum

----------


## Zephy

> Assassin Crit Blade Furry alors? Avec du Chaos et du Poison.
> 
> www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1694445
> Tu remplaces Lacerate par Blade Flurry et boum


Aussi , mais peut etre qu'en inquisitor coute moins chère qu'en Assassin , sachant que les armes avec du flat chaos sont ilevel 83 , donc forcement chère en début de league , mais ce n'est que mon avis  :;):

----------


## lhf

Vous avez quoi comme build pour commencer une league ?
La dernière fois, j'ai fait un ranger (archer), pas encore fini. Il est 80++.
Je voudrais changer un peu, tout en restant dans le perso longue distance.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je vais sans doute commencer par un essence/contagion (voir blight si ça devient efficace) : pas besoin de stuff, ça vide pas mal de trucs et je ne l'ai jamais testé en grosse map/90+.

----------


## Zephy

> Vous avez quoi comme build pour commencer une league ?
> La dernière fois, j'ai fait un ranger (archer), pas encore fini. Il est 80++.
> Je voudrais changer un peu, tout en restant dans le perso longue distance.


Tu as Ball Lightning Crit ou du Arc crit en caster qui fonctionne très bien , ou bien les trap et totems , qui ne coutent pas grand chose à stuffer  :;):

----------


## lhf

Ca me tente bien un build totem. J'aime bien poser des truc et regarder les autres faire le boulot à ma place ^^.

note :  j'aimerais éviter le perso qui se fait one shot parce qu'il ne dodge pas... Ca m'a vraiment soulé avec mon ranger.

----------


## Zephy

11 Fusing plus tard ... 




- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca me tente bien un build totem. J'aime bien poser des truc et regarder les autres faire le boulot à ma place ^^.
> 
> note :  j'aimerais éviter le perso qui se fait one shot parce qu'il ne dodge pas... Ca m'a vraiment soulé avec mon ranger.


Siege Ballista ou un bon Totem Flameblast  :;):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

C'est couillon la league est terminée.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zephy

> C'est couillon la league est terminée.


Oui dommage  ::(:

----------


## Zephy

https://twitter.com/pathofexile/stat...92396820664320

Pas du tout Op hein  :;):

----------


## Jalkar

> https://twitter.com/pathofexile/stat...92396820664320
> 
> Pas du tout Op hein


Sur reddit Bex à également publié une lvl 10/6%qualité. 
Le lvling baisse le Cd (0.66 sec au lvl 10)et la qualité augmente les dmg 

Mais ça correspond assez bien à que j'imaginais du coup mon build sera bien RF + scorching ray/flamesurge

----------


## Flibustier

> https://twitter.com/pathofexile/stat...92396820664320
> 
> Pas du tout Op hein


ça me donne des envies de faire qq chose avec equilibrium aussi.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> https://twitter.com/pathofexile/stat...92396820664320
> 
> Pas du tout Op hein




au ma gad

J'ai une envie de scorching ray CoT firestorm (sauf s'ils passent firestorm en channelling) !

Oh, et en flameblast y'a limite trop de liens... Flameblast/aoe/conc/fc/CoT/firestorm ?  ::o: 

Fire, fire everywhereeeeeeee

----------


## lhf

petite question sur le physical converted to lightning et fire, ca fonctionne comment ?


Je joue LA avec une gem de physical to lightning, donc à priori, je convertis déjà 100% de dmg phy en lightning.
Et j'ai équipé le signal fire ( http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/The_Signal_Fire ) qui me donne "50% of Physical Damage Converted to Fire Damage"

Comment les 2 se cumulent ?

----------


## Dirian

> Converted to
> 
> For this type of modifier, the original damage is replaced with the converted damage. The amount of any given damage type that can be converted in this way cannot exceed 100%. If the combined value of all converted to modifiers for a given damage type is greater than 100%, the values are scaled so that the total is 100%.[2] Conversion from skill gems takes priority over conversion from other sources (such as equipment), and is not scaled.[citation needed]


http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Damage_conversion

----------


## lhf

Pas vu la page sur le wiki. Désolé.
Donc, je peux virer ma gem de conversion pour un truc qui fait plus de dmg.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Préparez vous à vaal toutes vos gemmes portal  ::P: 

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1772962

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Préparez vous à vaal toutes vos gemmes portal 
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1772962


Marrante la gemme, mais elle ne s'appelle pas "vaal portal" donc je pense que ça sera un loot de breach ! (mais ça serait bien "marrant" aussi de rendre la gemme portal plus utile  ::P:  ) ^^

L'amulette crit lightning est assez violente non ?  ::o:

----------


## Jalkar

> Marrante la gemme, mais elle ne s'appelle pas "vaal portal" donc je pense que ça sera un loot de breach ! (mais ça serait bien "marrant" aussi de rendre la gemme portal plus utile  ) ^^
> 
> L'amulette crit lightning est assez violente non ?


Oui.

Surtout que le "Uncapped resistance", beh en fait c'est le total entre parenthèse^^ (j'étais persuadé que c'était la différence entre 75% et ta résistance non maximisé)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Oui.
> 
> Surtout que le "Uncapped resistance", beh en fait c'est le total entre parenthèse^^ (j'étais persuadé que c'était la différence entre 75% et ta résistance non maximisé)


Oo

T'as une source officielle (ie : dev) qui confirme ça ? Par ce que c'est déjà bien bourrin juste l'extra %, mais si c'est le % total... ça fait beaucoup !

----------


## earnil

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...efers_to_your/

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Oo
> 
> T'as une source officielle (ie : dev) qui confirme ça ? Par ce que c'est déjà bien bourrin juste l'extra %, mais si c'est le % total... ça fait beaucoup !


En plus y'a une upgrade à faire, ça sent l'amu opé. La nouvelle wand est bien cool aussi

----------


## Jalkar

Merci earnil  ::): 

Après pour l'amulette faut voir les dmg de l'affixe unique s'il fait vraiment du dmg ou pas  ::): 

Sur la page "Breach" il y a deux casques uniques avec "armor is increased by uncapped fire resistance" dont un qui a déjà 800 d'armure de base ^^


J'avais pas vu la ligne "this item can be upgraded", c'est cool que ce soit annoncé :D

----------


## CaMarchePas

Merci pour la sauce !

Et la ptite ligne pour l'amélioration, j'avais même pas noté ^^

Sympa la baguette, pas op mais utile.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Merci pour la sauce !
> 
> Et la ptite ligne pour l'amélioration, j'avais même pas noté ^^
> 
> Sympa la baguette, pas op mais utile.


Forcément elle est pas opé, mais l'amélioration peut peut être donner quelque chose de sympa. Pour le levelling elle est super en tout cas.

----------


## Jalkar

> Forcément elle est pas opé, mais l'amélioration peut peut être donner quelque chose de sympa. Pour le levelling elle est super en tout cas.


yep, avec 3 power charges ca revient à avoir une gemme Added cold lvl 10-11 dans son setup  ::):

----------


## Zephy

> Merci pour la sauce !
> 
> Et la ptite ligne pour l'amélioration, j'avais même pas noté ^^
> 
> Sympa la baguette, pas op mais utile.


De toute manière , l'unique le plus Op c'est le  Pillar et rien d'autre  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1773306

Modifs de mods de maps en 2.5 :
-pas mal de nouveaux mods à pack size (donc plus d'intérêt à faire des maps jaunes)
-mod réduction des charges des fioles (va être marrant si au max c'est "gain no flask charges" couplé à "no regen" et "no leech" :D
-mod réduction de l'effet des malédictions : remplace le hexproof en petit tiers ?
-status ailment chance for monsters
-habité par des abominations : mobs de belly of the beast
-cannot be taunted / slowed below base speed : juggernaut for everyone §§§
-tous les dégâts des monstres nous enflamme : BBQ TIME
-+chaos resist / +elemental resist : remplace les +X % resist à un elem (donc 3 mods en moins pas utile ou "facile" pour un en plus plus global)
-chance to avoid poison/bleed/blind 
-players have point blank : ça va faire plaisir aux glasscanon !  ::P: 
-players less armour less block chance : coucou tu veux voir mon rip ?
-players unlucky to dodge / monster more accurate : coucou tu veux voir mon rip bis ?
-players have less AoE

-no regen : s'applique AUSSI à l'ES
-lower regen : s'applique QUE à la vie et l'ES, plus à la mana
-multyproj : que +2 projectiles mais à tous les tiers
-mod blood magic retiré
--max rez : effet réduit
-mods à charges : retirés, ça pouvait provoquer des ralentissements ORLY ?

J'aime bien ces changements, buffer les mobs est limité, débuffer les joueurs aura sans doute beaucoup plus d'impact !  ::P:  Et le pack size pour attirer le chaland o/

----------


## Jalkar

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1773428
Les challenges. On va viser les 24 cette fois ci je pense ^^

----------


## Psycho_Ad

10 000 maps tier. Ils auraient pu mettre ça dans le grind.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jalkar

> 10 000 maps tier. Ils auraient pu mettre ça dans le grind.


Ca ne fait que 666 maps T15  ::XD:: 


Le concept est intéressant je trouve, pas OP mais c'est plutôt cool  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Challenges o/ Comme d'hab j'aime bien compter / avoir une idée de ce que ça va représenter !  ::P: 

Cadeau / easy :
-Breach 30s
-encounter I
-use currency 
-wp normal
-vaal side area
-normal boss
-essences bleues
-kill 500 breach mobs
-cruel quest
-10x5 masters missions
-cruel boss
-currency recipe
-rare monster merciless (dans les deux dreams act 4)
-unique monster merciless (act 3 & 4)
-merciless boss

A chercher un petit peu
-encounter II (dual tormented)
-vaal boss (farm zones manquantes / vaal fragments)
-kill 1000 rare monsters (ça ne se fait pas en deux heures mais ça va très vite)
-identify 100 unique items (idem, ou alors vous n'avez jamais mappé)


A chercher :
-splinters from boss (à voir leur rareté)
-enter Breachlords domains (à voir leur rareté / taux de loot des splinters, sans doute facile à partager)
-fully upgrade hideout (master lvl7, mais bien plus rapide qu'avant)
-level 90
-gemme level 20
-faire les 4 labyrinthes
-encounter III (les perandus coffer c'est 3 par ouverture de map via Zana)
-kill Beyond boss (roll des maps avec beyond, voir si Zana le propose, rng des bloodlines ET les prophéties, pas si compliqué que ça)
-compléter 10 maps rares non identifiées de 10 tiers différents (rappel : T1 en récompense de la quête de Malachai, pour les autres si besoin : 3 rares TX (du même type) = 1 rare TX+1 unid, et aussi les corruptions)

Long / rng :
-unique warband strongbox
-identifier les uniques spécifiques aux Breachs
-Breachlords (rareté / difficulté ?)
-upgrade breach items (rareté des loots et des orbs)
-créer des jewels uniques par corruption (rng)
-map à sextants (dur de dire la rareté de ces mods)
-bonus d'atlas sur 25 maps >T11

Très long / dur :
-twinned maps sur les 15 tiers (long mais au final normalement très accessibles plus tard dans la ligue via guilde/820/trade/services...)
-12 sets de 1 à 12 cartes de divinations (j'ai pas regardé récemment mais ce n'était pas folichon pour certains nombres... bon côté des choses : ça peut faire pas mal d'argent cadeau)
-complete 10000 tiers de map : long, très long, mais ça fait que 5000 t2 ou 1000 t10 ou 667 t15 (si vous n'avez pas fait une seule map) et c'est moins débilitant que tous les gros grind farm et s'accumule avec tous les persos
-kill the Shaper : faut avoir le perso qui peut... mais ça devient accessible plus tard dans la ligue via services (820/forums), même gratuitement pas mal le font ne serait ce que pour s'entrainer tout en laissant le loot

-Endgame Grind : comme d'hab, ça porte bien son nom. Cette fois quand même on a le grind de prophéties qui lui se fait "tout seul", à voir la rareté/difficulté des Breachlords. Peut être un des endgame grind challenge les plus accessibles qu'on ai eu (pas besoin d'acheter 15/30 maps T15) mais ça reste un gros investissement en temps...

On a donc : 
-15 challenges izzy
-19 en jouant un peu plus
-28 "faciles" si on a l'habitude de mapper/90+
-35 sans les plus gros trucs
-un 36ème qui peut se faire sans se ruiner 
-2 autres qui peuvent remplacer un challenge récalcitrant (genre upgrade unique)

Pour les 40... le endgame grind devrait me tuer avant et faut que je trouve un tableau avec la liste (et liens wiki) mais les divinations cards c'est très chiant.

----------


## lhf

Pas fan des changements de map, ca va obliger de monter encore plus de perso. J'avais déjà pas mal de map que je ne pouvais pas run avec mon unique perso... Bien triste.

----------


## Jalkar

> Pas fan des changements de map, ca va obliger de monter encore plus de perso. J'avais déjà pas mal de map que je ne pouvais pas run avec mon unique perso... Bien triste.


si tu peux pas les jouer, tu peux toujours les reroll, mais globalement les changements sont intéressant car ils ne sont pas "absolu" (comme un HexProof, ou Bloodmagic) , c'est que des réductions/augmentation. Il y a toujours moyen de les faire en faisant attention

----------


## Kamikaze

Perso j'ai atteins le endgame (guardien pas fait le shaper) en runnant un bon paquet de map blanches, je sais pas si ça va vraiment plus vite en rollant des trucs de porc.

Genre ma méthodo en map c'est ça, je run toujours en blanc quand je connais pas la map pour pouvoir la découvrir peinard sans mourir. Je run la map en jaune ou plus si y'en a besoin pour avoir le bonus atlas/shaper orb. Quand je suis en grosse galère de map je lâche la thune et je chisel + roll de porc. Quand vraiment c'est la misère absolu et que j'ai que des tiers trop faible je lâche de la thune sur le marché.

Sur EHC j'ai acheté que très peu de map au final en jouant comme ça, j'ai acheté Abyss et j'ai chatté Minotaure en la faisant (blanche), et ensuite j'ai claqué toute ma thune pour tester les autres gardiens parce que je reprennais le taff et j'ai stoppé la league là.

Mais je trouve cette méthode sympa parce que ça dirige mon gameplay selon mes besoins, quand je suis en rade de map ça me force à jouer super difficile et quand j'ai de la map qui tombe à foison je découvre tranquillement le contenu en blanc. Et quand vraiment c'est la dèche absolue je run de l'unid corrupted ou une Atziri à l'arrache en mode "la mort ou la gloire". Ça évite de tomber dans la routine de farm.

Après c'est orienté HC comme style

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ihf et alogos, vous avez été entendu.

http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1774003

Le patch note:



Spoiler Alert! 


Content Update 2.5.0

The Breach Challenge League:

    Challenge leagues are a great opportunity for a fresh start in a new economy. All of your old characters and items are still present in the Standard and Hardcore leagues, but you're encouraged to join the new leagues, complete challenges and demonstrate your mastery of Path of Exile!
    With 2.5.0, there are Standard and Hardcore variations of the Breach challenge league available. They have the same core mechanics and items.
    Tears in the fabric of reality have formed throughout Wraeclast. Engage them to expose an alternate realm and reveal those who dwell there. Slay monsters inside the Breach to keep it open long enough to reap your bounty.
    Deep in the Breach, you may draw the ire of horrific new bosses: Breachlords. The more damage you inflict on them, the more treasure they'll part with during their escape.
    Among the riches found in the Breach, you may also encounter Splinters. Combine 100 Splinters of the same type together to create a Breachstone. When placed in the Map Device, a Breachstone allows travel into a Breachlord's Domain, the one place where they are truly vulnerable.
    Monsters from the Breach drop new unique items that are specific to their Domain. When slain in their Domain, Breachlords are able to drop Blessings that allow these new uniques to be upgraded.
    There are a total of 35 new unique items specific to the Breach league.
    The new challenge leagues include a set of 40 new challenges. When you complete 12 challenges, you will receive the Breach Footprints Effect. At 24, you will receive the Breach Portal Effect. When you complete your 36th challenge, you will receive the Demonic Wings Back Attachment. These microtransactions are only obtainable in this league.
    From the 19th challenge onwards and for every third challenge after that, you will receive pieces of the Breach Totem Pole decoration to display in your hideout. The Totem Pole permanently showcases how many of the Breach challenges you completed during the league.


New Content:

    Added 55 new unique items, 35 of which are exclusive to the Breach challenge league.
    Added a new Intelligence/Dexterity Support Gem - Cast while Channelling: While casting supported channelling skills, trigger another linked spell at regular intervals, with a small damage penalty. This support gem is available from the Sharp and Cruel quest reward in Cruel difficulty for the Witch, Templar, Shadow and Scion. It is available for all classes from Petarus and Vanja after completing The Eternal Nightmare in Normal difficulty. There's a new Channelling tag on relevant skill gems.
    Added a new Neutral Skill Gem - Vaal Breach: Creates a Breach at your location, making you vulnerable to its powerful inhabitants.
    Before her rescue, Navali is now guarded by The Faun.
    Very early areas in Act One have been cosmetically improved.
    Hellions have had their art replaced with a new model.


New Features:

    Many of 2.5.0's features including the new renderer were deployed early with update 2.4.2. Thank you for your testing and feedback.
    The DirectX 9 renderer is still the default. You can change to the DirectX 11 renderer in the options. We will make the DirectX 11 renderer the default once we're sure there are no remaining problems.
    Melee action targeting has been greatly improved.
    The challenge and achievements panel now has progress bars for numeric challenges. Your overall challenge progress and challenge reward milestones are also shown.
    Weapons now display their range on their item descriptions.
    Improved early tutorials.
    Added support for the slash symbol in Premium Stash Tab price fields.
    Various improvements to preloading have been made.


Essence Changes:

    Added the contents of the Essence League to the core game. You can now find monsters trapped in Essences throughout Wraeclast, but at a lower rate than when it was the current challenge league.
    The rate of finding multiple essences at once has been significantly increased in maps (especially higher maps).
    At level 47 areas and above, Whispering Essences can no longer appear.
    At level 67 areas and above, Muttering Essences can no longer appear.
    The values of mods from Wailing Essences of Woe and above have been reduced, resulting in a notably lower value of all mods from higher-tier Woe essences.
    Fixed a minor issue where the Muttering Essence of Woe amulet mod granted values that were 1% too low.
    The gloves mod from Essence of Insanity now grant "Socketed gems have 16% More Attack and Cast Speed" (down from 20%). Existing items will not be changed.
    The weapon mod from Essence of Horror now grants a 16% chance to gain a power, frenzy or endurance charge on kill (up from 10%). Old versions of this mod can be updated using a Divine Orb.
    The weapon mod from Essence of Delirium now deals 750 chaos damage per second for 10 seconds (down from 1,000). 


Map Mod Changes:

    A large variety of new map mods have been added to the map pool.
    The "Grounded", "Molten" and "Incombustible" map mods that granted specific elemental resistance will no longer appear on maps. They've been succeeded by a new global elemental and chaos resistance map mod with lower values.
    The "of Stasis" mod that previously prevented player life and mana regeneration will now also prevent energy shield regeneration. Existing versions of the mod will continue to prevent only life and mana regeneration.
    The "of Smothering" map mod now only affects recovery rate of Life and Energy Shield, no longer affecting mana recovery. This includes existing versions of the mod.
    The "Splitting" mod previously added multiple projectiles at yellow and red tier maps. They now only add two projectiles at all tiers. Existing mods will not update unless a Divine orb is used on the map.
    "of Hemomancy", the mod that gave all characters Blood Magic, will no longer appear on maps.
    "of Exposure" will now reduce maximum resistances by a lower amount. In mid-tier maps, it'll reduce maximum elemental resistances by -5% to -8% now. In higher-tier maps, it'll reduce maximum elemental resistances by -9% to -12%. Existing mods will not update unless a Divine orb is used on the map.
    The "of Frenzy", "of Endurance" and "of Power" mods will no longer appear, as they could cause performance issues in areas with many monsters.


General Balance Changes:

    Increased the range of all melee weapons. This is also a significant buff to the radius of Cyclone.
    In addition to the existing Forsaken Masters "quality of life" improvements made in 2.4.2, the experience progression of non-Zana Masters has been adjusted. It is now 30% easier to reach level 8 from 7, 20% easier to reach level 7 from 6 and 10% easier to reach level 6 from 5.
    The Sextant Mod for additional currency items from Nemesis monsters is now only available on red maps.
    Many monsters in end-game maps have been rebalanced, fixing cases where they did too little damage.
    Reduced the damage of the bosses in the Overgrown Ruin map and chaos Warbands leaders in general.
    Increased the damage of the bosses in the Shipyard map and lightning Warbands leaders in general.
    Reduced monster pack density in the Twilight Strand slightly.
    Increased most totem damage, totem additional physical damage reduction and totem attack and cast speed skills in the passive tree by 20-25%. This doesn't apply to the Totemic Mastery notable passive.
    Doubled all sources of totem elemental resistance in the passive skill tree.
    Bleeding effects from non-puncture sources are now affected by the same (additive and multiplicative) duration modifiers as bleeding effects from puncture sources.
    Poison from non-Viper Strike sources is now affected by multiplicative skill effect duration modifiers. Additive skill effect duration modifiers were already being applied.


Unique Item Balance Changes:

    Cospri's Malice and Mjölner now have 250ms cooldowns on triggering socketed skills (up from 100ms).
    Reduced block and spell block values on Rumi's Concoction by around 33%. A Divine Orb can be used to reroll the stats within this new range.
    Facebreaker's critical strike multiplier has been reduced to 45%. A Divine Orb can be used to reroll the stats within this new range.
    Grand Spectrum's increased elemental damage has been reduced to 4%. A Divine Orb can be used to reroll the stats within this new range.
    The Aylardex now has an additional property: "80-100% increased Power Charge Duration". This change does not apply to old versions of this item. Using a Divine Orb on this item doesn't cause the new stat to appear.
    Nuro's Harp now has an additional property: "40% increased effect of Chilled Ground". This change does not apply to old versions of this item. Using a Divine Orb on this item doesn't cause the new stat to appear.
    Soul Strike's faster start of energy shield recharge has been reduced to 80%. A Divine Orb can be used to reroll the stats within this new range.
    Energy From Within's additional energy shield has been reduced to 3-6%. A Divine Orb can be used to reroll the stats within this new range.


Skill Balance Changes:

    Blade Vortex has been refactored. Instead of separate hits for each active blade, the blades now increase the frequency at which all enemies in the radius take damage, and the amount of damage they take. The skill now has a base hit frequency of 600ms and has 10% increased hit rate per active blade. Its damage has been reduced by 30% at all levels and it deals 30% more damage per active blade.
    Reduced the maximum number of Summoned Raging Spirits to 20, but we have also increased damage as the gem levels up to compensate. It's intended to be a similar damage output but with less casting needed and less effective area of effect.
    Ancestral Warchief now does 10% less damage at all levels. Fixed behaviour with the center of the slam being significantly further away than the totem's melee range. The skill now has +10 melee range at all levels, and the slam will always be centered at melee range away from the totem.
    Scorching Ray now deals 10% more damage at gem level 20, tapered down to no change at gem level 1.
    Raise Spectre now grants +30% elemental resistances to its minions.
    Decoy Totem can no longer evade and has a 4 second cooldown at all levels.
    Blade Flurry's "More attack speed" modifier has been reduced from 65% more to 60% more attack speed at all levels. Blade Flurry's targeting range has been reduced by 16.6%, and the damage radius of slashes has been reduced by 14.2%.
    Blight's damage has been increased by 5% damage at level 1 of the gem, up to 35% more damage at level 20 of the gem.
    Totems and all other minions now have 40% elemental resistance and 20% chaos resistance. This also includes minions that didn't have resistances previously, like wolves.
    Fire, Cold, and Lightning Golems now have 70% resistance to their respective element. Chaos Golems now have 60% resistance to Chaos.
    Flame Golem's damage has been increased by 200%.
    Ice Golem's damage has been increased by 75%.
    Lightning Golem's damage has been increased by 75%.
    Stone Golem's damage has been increased by 100%. Its chance to taunt on slam has been lowered. Its melee attack range has been increased.
    Chaos Golem's damage has been increased by 65%.
    Melee Skeletons from the Summon Skeletons skill now deal 25% more damage. Summon Skeletons and Vaal Summon Skeletons skills now have a cast time of 0.8 seconds, down from 1 second.
    Some triggered skills can now find targets that are farther away than they could before.
    Reduced the damage penalty on Ranged Attack Totem to match Spell Totem. At gem level 1, it has changed from -50% to -35%. At gem level 20, it has changed from -31% to -26%.
    The Minion and Totem Elemental Resistance support gem now has a multiplicative minion and totem elemental damage stat on it, scaling from 10% at level 1 to 19% more elemental damage at gem level 20.


Trickster Ascendancy Changes:

    Weave the Arcane now also reduces damage taken by 8% if you have spent a total of 200 mana recently.


Raider Ascendancy Changes:

    Avatar of the Veil's elemental damage has been increased to 40%.
    Avatar of the Chase's increase to Onslaught effect has been increased to 100%.
    Way of the Poacher now has a 20% chance to gain a frenzy charge on kill or on hitting a rare or unique enemy.
    Rapid Assault now has a 100% chance to gain Onslaught on kill.
    Quartz Infusion now has a 100% chance to gain Phasing on kill.
    The minor Ascendancy skills leading up to Avatar of the Chase now grant 20% increased Onslaught duration, instead of 5% attack speed.


Flask Charge Generation on Critical Strike:

    A character can now only receive one flask charge per Critical Strike every 200ms. This is shared across all flasks.
    The Harvest and Master Surgeon now follow this rule. Instead of giving a charge to each of your flasks, they will only grant it to one.
    The Master Surgeon Node now has 100% chance to trigger (up from 15%) to help compensate for this change.


Zana League Mods Available During 2.5.0:

    Level 2: Onslaught
    Level 3: Bloodlines
    Level 4: Beyond
    Level 5: Warbands
    Level 6: Ambush
    Level 7: Perandus
    Level 8: Nemesis


One-time Passive Skill Reset:

    Due to balance changes, every existing character has been granted an optional full passive skill reset.
    This process will also reset your allocated Ascendancy points.
    To perform this operation, click the "Reset all Passives" button on the passive skill screen. Note that you must use this before allocating or refunding any other points otherwise the option will go away.


Bug Fixes:

    Fixed a bug where "Culling Strike Against Burning Enemies" only applied to ignited enemies, rather than enemies burning for other reasons (such as Scorching Ray).
    Fixed a bug where you wouldn't be able to see someone casting Blight or Scorching Ray if you entered their proximity after they had started casting it.
    Fixed a bug where Temporal Chains didn't affect Blight.
    Fixed a bug where alt-tabbing in fullscreen mode would change to windowed mode.
    Fixed a bug where Navali could grant Prophecies to players who had not rescued her yet.
    Fixed various problems with the Twinned Kaom boss fight.
    PvP spectators can no longer use flasks or perform triggered actions.
    Blade Flurry now uses the average of both main and off-hand attack speeds if using two valid weapons.
    Fixed a bug where Blade Vortex ending could end other buffs.
    Monsters that use Herald skills can no longer turn them off.
    Fixed a bug where Scorching Ray would not switch targets correctly if they were far away or if they changed to same team/party.
    Bonespire from the Necropolis boss once again deals damage over time.
    Fixed a bug where status ailments that were auras couldn't be removed from players. This prevented removal of ailments that had proliferation.
    Fixed an issue with Scorching Ray and Spell Totem where the ray could be visually separated from the totem after being knocked back.
    Fixed a bug where Scorching Ray's targeting could get stuck on item highlights.
    Fixed a bug where manually selected chat channel numbers were not being remembered.
    Fixed a bug where Summoned Stone Golems would attack enemies much further from their target location than other golems.
    The 40 quality recipe now ignores six-socket items.
    Fixed two instance crashes.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bon bah GGG m'a encore donné tort ! XD

----------


## Psycho_Ad

55 nouveaux uniques, 35 exclusifs à Breach (faut compter les améliorations je pense).

En tout cas gros nerf pour les popos et buff du raider. Du coup je vais ptet refaire mon build cyclone comk shock nova.

----------


## Dirian

Ce nerf de Blade Flurry  :^_^:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Ce nerf de Blade Flurry


Elle reste quand même bien balèze

http://imgur.com/a/rmQph

----------


## lhf

> Ihf et alogos, vous avez été entendu.


C'est moi IHF ?

C'est un l, pas un i, désolé.

Sinon, je n'ai pas très bien compris pourquoi.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

T'as une mémoire de poireau.




> J'espère qu'ils vont nous filer un stash pour les stocker.


En parlant des essences.

----------


## Ravine

> The "of Frenzy", "of Endurance" and "of Power" mods will no longer appear, as they could cause performance issues in areas with many monsters.


Bon bah Claw of the Magpie est encore plus inutile. J'adorais faire des maps Of Endurance pour cette raison: je passais mon temps a voler des charges aux mobs.

----------


## lhf

j'ai surtout du mal avec l'anglais.

----------


## alogos

pour toi alors, http://www.path-of-exile.fr/index.ph...e-la-2-5#45647

----------


## lhf

Ca c'est cool.
merci à toi.

----------


## cailloux

J'aimerai bien qu'ils ajoutent la possibilité de créer et modifier une mini biographie dans l'écran de sélection des personnages.

----------


## alogos

"Il y a deux ans, j'étais un maître des arcanes de foudre, puis 3 mois plus tard, je suis devenu invocateur de morts vivants, 3 mois plus tard, j'ai été un gros bourin cyclone à deux mains, 3 mois plus tard, j'invoquais des totems de loin, 3 mois plus tard... "

Tu peux aussi prendre des notes sous excel si tu veux  ::):  ou mieux, les partager sur le forum officiel. Y en a très peu, mais y en a qui s'y sont essayé.

----------


## cailloux

Plutot :

Bernadettelabelette (oui tout mes persos sont nommés sur ce format)

Archer stun. Need botte speed + chaos résist & ring curse+1.

Notez que ça ferait presque pareil si il y avait une fenêtre volante qui indiquait les skills et l'équipement des persos à la sélection.

----------


## Flibustier

Essence Stash Tabs https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1774003
Je crois que l'unique intérêt, si il y en a un, c'est que l'on peut y mettre 5000 essences par slot.

----------


## Kamikaze

Faut lire le topic un peu  ::o:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Essence Stash Tabs https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1774003
> Je crois que l'unique intérêt, si il y en a un, c'est que l'on peut y mettre 5000 essences par slot.


Déjà dis 5 posts au dessus.  :tired: 



 :^_^:

----------


## lhf

il parait que ca va faire plaisir à quelqu'un en plus.
Si vous le voyez dite le lui.

^^


D’ailleurs, il est trop beau ce stash, m'en faut un.

----------


## Zephy

> Elle reste quand même bien balèze
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/rmQph


C'était sur , beaucoup trop puissant comme skill , faire uber atziri la main dans le slip faut pas deconner  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Essence Stash Tabs https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1774003
> Je crois que l'unique intérêt, si il y en a un, c'est que l'on peut y mettre 5000 essences par slot.


Autre intérêt : il y aura un bouton pour améliorer toutes les essences possibles. Faut lire le topic et le lien donné !  ::P:

----------


## IseeDeadPixels

> C'était sur , beaucoup trop puissant comme skill , faire uber atziri la main dans le slip faut pas deconner


GGG aurait pu gut le skill de 50% qu'il serait toujours top tiers pour la 2.5 hein.
Les joueurs ont du mal à comprendre que ce qui est vraiment OP sur le skill c'est l’interaction avec bleed/poison et du coup avec assassin. 

Tout comme ce qui était OP sur BV c'était pas le skill en lui même (même si..) que l'interaction avec pathfinder/flasks.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Melee action targeting has been greatly improved.


Il y a des infos plus précises qui auraient circulé ?

Au lieu de devoir se replacer systématiquement pour cibler un ennemi, le perso brasse plus large ?

----

Et à priori, ils ont intégré de l’aberration chromatique (cette mode existe encore ?) dans le rendu (pas sûr que ce soit confortable pour les yeux à la longue (à cause du léger effet de flou que ça crée) :



Sinon ce nouveau Twilight Strand est joliment détaillé  ::wub::

----------


## CaMarchePas

Les nouveaux jewels pour golems :

----------


## lhf

Bon, j'ai toujours pas trouvé ce que je voulais faire.

Il y a quoi comme perso capable de MF ? Je cherche surtout à faire des map et pour une fois finir l'atlas. J'en ai fait la moitié basse la dernière fois et j'aimerais en faire plus, donc droper plus de map.
Une idée de vers quoi, je pourrais me diriger ?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Bon, j'ai toujours pas trouvé ce que je voulais faire.
> 
> Il y a quoi comme perso capable de MF ? Je cherche surtout à faire des map et pour une fois finir l'atlas. J'en ai fait la moitié basse la dernière fois et j'aimerais en faire plus, donc droper plus de map.
> Une idée de vers quoi, je pourrais me diriger ?


Le MF t'aideras pas à looter plus de maps. 

En début de league on essaie de faire tourner les maps bas lvl qu'on a déja faite histoire d'augmenter nos chances d'en looter plus par la suite.

----------


## lhf

Le mf fera qd même drop plus de bleu et jaune pour les map, non ?

Puis, il y a un mod qui augmente la quantité de loot, ca marche sur les map ? Et si oui, est ce rentable ?
J'ai jamais tenté de faire un perso qui drop sur ce jeu vu que je ne suis pas pressé, mais je voulais changer pour voir ce que ca donne.

----------


## Dirian

Un perso MF ne t'aidera pas a drop plus de map. Le MF sert a drop des orbs et item rares et uniques.

Pour drop plus de maps, il faut faire des maps avec du (gros) pack size. Donc faire des maps avec des affixes généralement dangereux.
Et pour cela, faire des maps rare (et les vaal) est un bon debut.

Cherche donc plutot a faire un perso bien bourrin. Et resistant.

----------


## Ravine

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1774554

Avec les images

Du coup, je vais peut etre le faire, mon build golem/Guardian, ce coup ci.

----------


## lhf

> Un perso MF ne t'aidera pas a drop plus de map. Le MF sert a drop des orbs et item rares et uniques.
> 
> Pour drop plus de maps, il faut faire des maps avec du (gros) pack size. Donc faire des maps avec des affixes généralement dangereux.
> Et pour cela, faire des maps rare (et les vaal) est un bon debut.
> 
> Cherche donc plutot a faire un perso bien bourrin. Et resistant.


ok, merci pour l'info. Je pensais que le mf augmentait au moins la proba d'avoir une map bleu/jaune, bien dommage.

Bon retour à la case de départ. Je vais me trouver un perso résistant, je verrais pour le bourrin plus tard.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Bon, j'ai toujours pas trouvé ce que je voulais faire.
> 
> Il y a quoi comme perso capable de MF ? Je cherche surtout à faire des map et pour une fois finir l'atlas. J'en ai fait la moitié basse la dernière fois et j'aimerais en faire plus, donc droper plus de map.
> Une idée de vers quoi, je pourrais me diriger ?


Avant de partir plus loin :
-mf et compléter l'atlas, pas vraiment compatible, ou alors tu sais faire des builds de oufzor+gros riches et du coup tu poserais pas la question
-le mf n'influe en rien le taux de loot de map
-le mf est intéressant mais tuer vite l'est tout autant : si tu vides une map avec double taux de loot, mais que tu la vides en 4 fois plus de temps, ben t'es perdant
-compléter l'atlas entièrement vaut mieux acheter/échanger les maps qui te manquent (Zana, trade, guilde) surtout que beaucoup de map même assez tôt (ie : première semaine de ligue, ptet pas le premier soir hein) vont te couter une fusing... et qu'une map manquante dans un trajet ça peut être chiant
-compléter l'atlas dans les derniers tiers nécessite un build bien efficace ou quelqu'un pour te faire la map : les maps rouges doivent être rares ET corrompues donc elles peuvent être sacrément dégueulasse
-les deux derniers points ensembles : mieux vaut voir en groupe (guilde/amis/820) qui peut t'aider à faire telle ou telle map bien sale (genre reflect elem quand tu peux pas) et inversement. Idem aussi juste pour partager les gros tiers qui tombent pas fréquemment.

Ce qui influence le loot des maps :
-l'item quantity sur la map elle même
-le pack size : plus t'as de monstres, plus tu peux choper d'items donc de maps
-sextants : bonus de quantity
-ce qui rajoute des monstres : prophéties, mods zana, masters, sextants...

@ravine : page d'avant !

----------


## Jalkar

Pour les gens qui ont déjà joué des builds "Totems" et des builds "traps" Est-ce qu'on retrouve le même type gameplay, ou est-ce que l'un des deux est plus intéressant ?

----------


## Enyss

Je préfère totem perso. Et oui, c'est un poil différent

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est vachement différent je trouve. Après c'est très varié les builds totem. Trap c'est vraiment centré sur les dégâts, le placement et bien viser avec son trap. C'est très glass canon. Le totem il tue moins vite, il prend l'aggro, il vise tout seul, etc.

----------


## Jalkar

J'ai peur que Totems soit "chiant" ^^
Après j'avais bien aimé jouer Trapper, donc je vais peut être tenter, quitter à changer

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> J'ai peur que Totems soit "chiant" ^^
> Après j'avais bien aimé jouer Trapper, donc je vais peut être tenter, quitter à changer


Flame totem j'ai trouvé ça sympa à jouer, alors qu'AW ça m'emmerdait. Regarde les builds, y'a plusieurs façons de jouer totem.

----------


## Jalkar

> Flame totem j'ai trouvé ça sympa à jouer, alors qu'AW ça m'emmerdait. Regarde les builds, y'a plusieurs façons de jouer totem.


Oui, l'idée que j'ai est de joué RF, et du coup je m'interroge sur RF "Totem" ou RF "Pure". A la base j'avais en tête RF avec du scorching Ray en single target, mais SR ne fait pas des masses de dmg en comparaison de RF. Du coup pour avoir un truc à faire plutôt que de courrir partout je me disais que spammer des totems est peut être plus intéressant. 

(Après mon idée à la base c'était SR avec du CWC, mais ca empeche d'utiliser Elemental Equilibrium)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Oui, l'idée que j'ai est de joué RF, et du coup je m'interroge sur RF "Totem" ou RF "Pure". A la base j'avais en tête RF avec du scorching Ray en single target, mais SR ne fait pas des masses de dmg en comparaison de RF. Du coup pour avoir un truc à faire plutôt que de courrir partout je me disais que spammer des totems est peut être plus intéressant. 
> 
> (Après mon idée à la base c'était SR avec du CWC, mais ca empeche d'utiliser Elemental Equilibrium)


RF totems et toi tu poses des orbs of storm + CoH + flammability/Elemental weakness et tu balances des scorching ray qui font une degen et pas un hit du coup ils n'appliquent EE alors que tes OoS si. Et avec ton SR tu peux CwC des trucs aussi ! ^^
Une idée comme ça ^^ ?

Je me tâte entre commencer par un ranger (pour farmer les 10000 tiers de maps et vider les breachs rapidement), une witch degen chaos ou une witch flameblast encore, en faisant en même temps joujou avec SR+CwC+fireball ou flameblast+CwC+firestorm... hmm...

----------


## Zephy

> RF totems et toi tu poses des orbs of storm + CoH + flammability/Elemental weakness et tu balances des scorching ray qui font une degen et pas un hit du coup ils n'appliquent EE alors que tes OoS si. Et avec ton SR tu peux CwC des trucs aussi ! ^^
> Une idée comme ça ^^ ?
> 
> Je me tâte entre commencer par un ranger (pour farmer les 10000 tiers de maps et vider les breachs rapidement), une witch degen chaos ou une witch flameblast encore, en faisant en même temps joujou avec SR+CwC+fireball ou flameblast+CwC+firestorm... hmm...


Et le Totem Flameblast ?  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Et le Totem Flameblast ?


Ah putain je l'avais oublié lui ! Juste commencé un en HC mais c'est useless tant que t'as pas le fast cast (autant le caster soit même).

Bon du coup, je pense que ça va être un BBQ : totem flameblast // SR+CwC+fireball+firestorm ! :D

----------


## Zephy

J'ai 4 builds de prêt , je tirerai à la courte paille en rentrant du boulot  ::):

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Si qqn se posait la question comme moi :




Il va tout de même falloir poireauter post-Breach avant d’avoir un remaniement rendant les _skills single target_ plus intéressants que les actuels _melee-AoE_ (avec par ex du _ConcFx_). Au moins, ils bossent dessus, c’est déjà une bonne nouvelle (ça pourrait impliquer _jewels_ et autres mécanismes (_support gems_)).

----------


## Enyss

Moi je crois que je vais monter un  :Vibre: wDT, au moins pour le début de ligue

----------


## Dirian

Vu qu'une grosse partie des joueurs va faire du Blade Flurry, et que donc la matos va couter un peu plus qu'un bras, je vais me rabattre sur un Double Pizza !

----------


## Mad-T

> Vu qu'une grosse partie des joueurs va faire du Blade Flurry, et que donc la matos va couter un peu plus qu'un bras, je vais me rabattre sur un Double Pizza !


un assassin claw / dague chaos / poison / bleed  coutera pas plus cher qu'un autre perso CI (dont pizzatotem)... A mon humble avis. 
[totalement d'accord avec  IseeDeadPixels une page plus tôt ^^]

----------


## IseeDeadPixels

Etant une grosse quiche en terme de méchaniques, je pose la question ici.

Scorching ray ne hit pas, mais si on le link avec CwC + arc (exemple hein) qui lui hit, on pourrait faire un build RF + SR pour double debuff ? (le deuxieme débuff étant EE évidemment)

----------


## Jalkar

> Etant une grosse quiche en terme de méchaniques, je pose la question ici.
> 
> Scorching ray ne hit pas, mais si on le link avec CwC + arc (exemple hein) qui lui hit, on pourrait faire un build RF + SR pour double debuff ? (le deuxieme débuff étant EE évidemment)


Oui, après si tu link un spell à scorching ray, tu t'attends à ce qu'il fasse du dps. sinon c'est 2 slots perdu (Cwc + le spell)

Du coup avec EE, tu as sans doute interêt à le proc manuellement (orb of storm) et faire un RF + SR "pure"

----------


## IseeDeadPixels

Mhmm. J'essaie de trouver une alternative à cyclone pour proc le EE mais au final investir autant de slots pour que SR le fasse proc c'est sûrement pas intéressant.
Perte de mobilité en plus.

----------


## lhf

Pour tanker actuellement, le mieux c'est un build avec CI  ?

----------


## Jalkar

> Mhmm. J'essaie de trouver une alternative à cyclone pour proc le EE mais au final investir autant de slots pour que SR le fasse proc c'est sûrement pas intéressant.
> Perte de mobilité en plus.


J'ai vu un truc intelligent en Elemental Equilibrium avec SR/CwC : SRS.
Les cranes ne modifient pas Elemental Equilibrium, donc tu peux les spawn pendant le channleing. il faut juste un moyen de proc EE  ::):

----------


## IseeDeadPixels

> Pour tanker actuellement, le mieux c'est un build avec CI  ?


Yep GGG a pas envie pour le moment d'équilibrer le gouffre entre life et CI.
Et si la rumeur du shield @ 1000 ES est fondée, c'est pas prêt de changer à moins d'un énorme overhaul pour la 3.0.

----------


## lhf

ok.

Bon plus qu'à trouver le perso et les spell que je vais utiliser.

----------


## Leybi

> Bon, j'ai toujours pas trouvé ce que je voulais faire.
> 
> Il y a quoi comme perso capable de MF ? Je cherche surtout à faire des map et pour une fois finir l'atlas. J'en ai fait la moitié basse la dernière fois et j'aimerais en faire plus, donc droper plus de map.
> Une idée de vers quoi, je pourrais me diriger ?


CMP a déjà répondu mais pour préciser vite fait. Les builds MF étaient assez joués entre la 2.0 et Ascendancy car tu pouvais farm Dried Lake et Voll très facilement et rapidement. Ca te permettait de faire bcp de currency en début de ligue pour ensuite stuff un perso endgame. Par contre, non seulement Voll s'est fait nerf niveau loot, mais depuis Ascendancy (et son powercreep), beaucoup plus de builds peuvent jouer en endgame avec très peu de stuff, ce qui rend les persos MF un peu oubliés (j'avoue ne pas avoir entendu parler de builds MF à la mode depuis Ascendancy).

Et donc comme dit CMP, faut surtout pas jouer MF avec comme objectif de finir l'atlas, car tu vas bloquer très vite par manque de dps/survie à cause de ta gemme Inc. Rarity, de tes anneaux/amus MF au lieu de life/resist. Les persos MF se jouent plutot dans des maps low-tier en ramassant tous les items jaunes+ pour craft des tonnes d'orbes que tu trades ensuite.

----------


## IseeDeadPixels

Je pense même qu'un perso spé Uber lab doit farm plus de currencies / h qu'un perso CA qui bash des T1/2/3 pour les chaos recipe.

L'un comme l'autre sont débilitants au possible par contre. 


Pour explorer l'Atlas à 100% et/ou faire le 36/40, le mieux reste un inqui FBt / une variante de WA / assaMcFlurry.
N'importe lequel de ces builds peut clear 100% du contenu atm, peu cher et évolutif.

edit: par contre je me rend compte que FBt va être hyper joué en fin de compte. Mieux vaut partir sur une witch ele du coup. Le lvling en sera d'autant plus simplifié et le perso coûtera moins cher qu'un inqui. Par contre bonjour l'armée des clones  :Gerbe:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ben moi je test les nouveautés du cac et je pars sur un cyclone.  ::ninja::

----------


## lhf

th leybi.





> Je pense même qu'un perso spé Uber lab doit farm plus de currencies / h qu'un perso CA qui bash des T1/2/3 pour les chaos recipe.
> 
> L'un comme l'autre sont débilitants au possible par contre.
> 
> 
> Pour explorer l'Atlas à 100% et/ou faire le 36/40, le mieux reste un inqui FBt / une variante de WA / assaMcFlurry.
> N'importe lequel de ces builds peut clear 100% du contenu atm, peu cher et évolutif.
> 
> edit: par contre je me rend compte que FBt va être hyper joué en fin de compte. Mieux vaut partir sur une witch ele du coup. Le lvling en sera d'autant plus simplifié et le perso coûtera moins cher qu'un inqui. Par contre bonjour l'armée des clone


Ok.
Ton build witch élé a un nom spécifique histoire que je puisse google pour trouver des détails et ne pas vous poser une page de question ?
Merci d'avance.

----------


## IseeDeadPixels

Ça devrait couvrir toutes les questions que tu pourrais te poser.

J'ai pas trouvé de builds sur le forum du coup je me rabat là dessus.
C'est RaizQT dont bon ya énormément de choses à remettre en questions surtout au niveau de Inqui vs Elementalist mais ça couvre bien l'essentiel pour commencer.

----------


## Dirian

19h25 et y'a deja une file d'attente :D

----------


## Zephy

> 19h25 et y'a deja une file d'attente :D


Cool à minuit on commence la league quoi  ::P:

----------


## Zephy

19h55 je suis à la place 8703  :;):

----------


## Dirian

741 ^^

----------


## Zephy

> 741 ^^


C'est dégueulasse !

----------


## CaMarchePas

> 741 ^^


C'est pas toi la dernière fois qui avait 10000 places d'avance sur moi mais qui n'a pu rentrer qu'après ?  ::P:  :°

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ça sert à rien cette file d'attente ça va crasher 10mn plus tard.  ::P:

----------


## Dirian

@cmp: je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles, donc non ce n'est pas moi

----------


## leon9999

De mon coté je pense partir sur un classique arc crit double void battery assassin.

Sa va saigner !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Un build à 10ex pour démarrer, t'es ambitieux.  ::trollface::

----------


## leon9999

Oui mais j'aime trop le gameplay arc, donc sa fait 3 a 4 leagues que je m'amuse comme un petit fou avec  ::P:

----------


## lhf

> Ça devrait couvrir toutes les questions que tu pourrais te poser.
> 
> J'ai pas trouvé de builds sur le forum du coup je me rabat là dessus.
> C'est RaizQT dont bon ya énormément de choses à remettre en questions surtout au niveau de Inqui vs Elementalist mais ça couvre bien l'essentiel pour commencer.


Merci pour les info.

----------


## leon9999

Il y a un truc que je pige pas dans la nouvelle league. Quand on regarde les infos de la map on a l'info ''area contain breachs' et on a une main rouge qui l'annonce.

Sauf que sur certaines zones il y a rien dans la map et on a bien l'info indiquant que cela contiens une breach.

C'est un bug ?

----------


## comodorecass

D'ailleurs les Breach pour mieux les faire et loot un maximum, il faut rester statique ou essayer d'aller le plus loin possible?

----------


## Kamikaze

Les Totems livres, la pure classe:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Il y a un truc que je pige pas dans la nouvelle league. Quand on regarde les infos de la map on a l'info ''area contain breachs' et on a une main rouge qui l'annonce.
> 
> Sauf que sur certaines zones il y a rien dans la map et on a bien l'info indiquant que cela contiens une breach.
> 
> C'est un bug ?


T'es dans la ligue breach donc toutes les zones indiquent qu'elles peuvent contenir des breachs. Idem pour la ligue essences où ça indiquait que la zone pouvait contenir des essences même si pas forcément & so on pour toute les ligues. C'est le mod de la ligue donc ça sera affiché partout pendant la ligue.




> D'ailleurs les Breach pour mieux les faire et loot un maximum, il faut rester statique ou essayer d'aller le plus loin possible?


Ben à priori si tu restes au centre t'as pas grand monde qui vient, les mobs apparaissant au niveau du cercle. Et des coffres (hands machin) peuvent apparaitre dans la zone. Et t'as des mobs tout autour donc si tu veux l'ouvrir longtemps il faut se bouger pour tuer le plus de mobs possibles.




> Les Totems livres, la pure classe:


Pas mal cette box ! Les totems livres  ::love:: , l'armure est sympa, j'aime le backpack aussi, et les autres effets randoms sont pas dégueux (et je suppose les stash tab en guise de remplissage, ça peut être mieux que les skins transfert et feux d'artifice pour pas mal de monde)

----------


## comodorecass

Ok merci pour les Breach je vais voir ça. Sinon autre noob question, j'ai à peu près pigé le système de Prophecy, je suppose qu'il faut conserver toutes ses silver coins pour le endgame non?

----------


## leon9999

> T'es dans la ligue breach donc toutes les zones indiquent qu'elles peuvent contenir des breachs. Idem pour la ligue essences où ça indiquait que la zone pouvait contenir des essences même si pas forcément & so on pour toute les ligues. C'est le mod de la ligue donc ça sera affiché partout pendant la ligue.


Ok merci pour l'info.

----------


## lhf

> Ok merci pour les Breach je vais voir ça. Sinon autre noob question, j'ai à peu près pigé le système de Prophecy, je suppose qu'il faut conserver toutes ses silver coins pour le endgame non?


Perso, je les ai gardé pour le moment où j'ai fini l'act 3 en hell. Tu en as certaines qui te demandent d'aller ds certaines zone et ca peut être pénible de devoir les garder.


D'ailleurs, petite question, certaines prophéties te demande de tuer un monstre rare de tel classe, est ce qu'on peut les faire dans les map ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Les prophéties :
-vaut mieux les garder pour le merciless (avant ça peut aider en début de ligue, mais ça peut être très chiant à finir, et moins rentable)
-à partir de l'acte 1 merciless, il n'y a plus que le niveau du personnage qui limite les prophéties (à priori quand on arrive 68-70 on n'a plus les plus basiques / sans récompenses)
-devoir tuer un monstre rare se fait dans la difficulté concernée ou en map si merciless
-devoir tuer un monstre rare en map ne se fait QUE en map
-les améliorations d'uniques et les chaînes de prophéties ne sont pas limitées (donc lvl100 tu pourras encore choper la prophétie pour drillneck sur un archer de ledge/climb)
-selon les prix ça peut être intéressant de revendre les silvers coins (cf : poe.trade currency market) surtout si vous n'aimez pas les faire  ::P: 
-au vu des prix des silvers coins il est souvent moins coûteux d'aller faire la prophétie "de merde" (zone bas niveau, unique à acheter) que de "seal" la prophétie pour la retirer.

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Oui mais j'aime trop le gameplay arc, donc sa fait 3 a 4 leagues que je m'amuse comme un petit fou avec


Je me suis mis plus sérieusement à PoE la semaine dernière, et l'arc est le truc qui me botte aussi  ::):  Le cac m'inspire moyen, et côté magie je n'y trouve pas vraiment mon compte. Ca manque un peu de punch.... après, j'ai sans doute monté ça n'importe comment. Mais pour le moment l'arc est le seul truc qui a du punch pour moi, mais j'ai trouvé un guide qui explique un peu comment mettre ses points (celui-là, y'avait "arrow" et "beginner friendly" dans le titre...) . Alors après je testerais bien d'autres trucs mais je comprends encore que dalle aux templates, qui sont apparemment faits exclusivement pour le haut niveau. 

Bref, je m'amuse bien à l'arc, je suis à la lightning arrow et pour le moment (acte 2) le seul truc qui m'a vraiment embêté c'est une sorte de gorgone à la con sous un bouclier de merde qui oblige à taper au cac alors qu'elle se déplace à 200 à l'heure en balançant des pluies de flèches, le tout dans une zone corrompue. 

J'ai lu quelques trucs de base dans le wiki mais entre toutes les monnaies, le skill tree et le reste j'pense qu'il est pas anormal de pas vraiment savoir où je fous les pieds encore...

----------


## lhf

Ca doit être ce guide pour le ranger arc : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1041989 , non ?

a chaque fois que j'ai demandé un conseil sur le build, on m'a renvoyé vers lui (aussi bien ici qu'ailleurs).

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Je me suis mis plus sérieusement à PoE la semaine dernière, et l'arc est le truc qui me botte aussi  Le cac m'inspire moyen, et côté magie je n'y trouve pas vraiment mon compte. Ca manque un peu de punch.... après, j'ai sans doute monté ça n'importe comment. Mais pour le moment l'arc est le seul truc qui a du punch pour moi, mais j'ai trouvé un guide qui explique un peu comment mettre ses points (celui-là, y'avait "arrow" et "beginner friendly" dans le titre...) . Alors après je testerais bien d'autres trucs mais je comprends encore que dalle aux templates, qui sont apparemment faits exclusivement pour le haut niveau. 
> 
> Bref, je m'amuse bien à l'arc, je suis à la lightning arrow et pour le moment (acte 2) le seul truc qui m'a vraiment embêté c'est une sorte de gorgone à la con sous un bouclier de merde qui oblige à taper au cac alors qu'elle se déplace à 200 à l'heure en balançant des pluies de flèches, le tout dans une zone corrompue. 
> 
> J'ai lu quelques trucs de base dans le wiki mais entre toutes les monnaies, le skill tree et le reste j'pense qu'il est pas anormal de pas vraiment savoir où je fous les pieds encore...


Par arc il voulait dire arc la skill qui envoie des éclairs. Les void battery sont des wands qui coutent super chères.

----------


## Dirian

> Ca doit être ce guide pour le ranger arc : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1041989 , non ?
> a chaque fois que j'ai demandé un conseil sur le build, on m'a renvoyé vers lui (aussi bien ici qu'ailleurs).


C'est surement celui là, en effet.
C'est un excellent guide, optimisé pour Tornado Shot, Split Arrow, Lightning Arrow, et Ice Shot, mais néanmoins une suffisamment bonne base pour quasiment n'importe quel build bow.

----------


## Flibustier

Pour les breach, cela ouvre une dimension parallele au layout de mob, donc c'est normal qu'ils apparaissent aux bords du cercle (quand il s'agrandit). Attention également, ils deviennent invisibles si ils sont hors du cercle. J'ai crevé comme un idiot sans savoir pourquoi, parce qu'avec mes flameblasts, je me mettais à l'extérieur. https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ntent_but_not/
En tout cas, en groupe, la façon la plus safe de les farmer, ce sont de vrais nids à XP, souvent autant qu'une map entière.  ::wub::

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Ca doit être ce guide pour le ranger arc : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1041989 , non ?
> 
> a chaque fois que j'ai demandé un conseil sur le build, on m'a renvoyé vers lui (aussi bien ici qu'ailleurs).


Oui c'est celui-là, je l'ai trouvé un peu par hasard et ça balance bien. Je suis en lightning arrow et frenzy avec une balliste ici et là, ça envoie bien. Pour le moment aucun problème (bon, en normal...). 




> Par arc il voulait dire arc la skill qui envoie des éclairs. Les void battery sont des wands qui coutent super chères.


Mouarf effectivement, j'étais loin du compte  ::P:

----------


## Zephy

Bon , j'ai test hier 2 Domain Breach , celui du feu est une vraie blague ( je l'ai facetank  ::P:  ) , quand à celui de foudre , plus difficile , mais c'est juste une question de placement à mon humble avis .

----------


## Jalkar

> Bon , j'ai test hier 2 Domain Breach , celui du feu est une vraie blague ( je l'ai facetank  ) , quand à celui de foudre , plus difficile , mais c'est juste une question de placement à mon humble avis .


C'est quoi ton build ? 


Malthil semble un peu galerer avec son Assassin blade flurry

----------


## leon9999

> Par arc il voulait dire arc la skill qui envoie des éclairs. Les void battery sont des wands qui coutent super chères.


Oui c'est le skill arc : p

----------


## Zephy

> C'est quoi ton build ? 
> 
> 
> Malthil semble un peu galerer avec son Assassin blade flurry


Cast Damage Taken en Berserk Version Scold Bridle , easy mode   ::P:

----------


## lhf

Il y a souvent des promos sur les stash tab ? C'est histoire de savoir pour le nouveau si je vais attendre ou non.
Et ds le cas où ca arrive, ils font toujours la même promo ?

Merci.

----------


## Omaley

> Il y a souvent des promos sur les stash tab ? C'est histoire de savoir pour le nouveau si je vais attendre ou non.
> Et ds le cas où ca arrive, ils font toujours la même promo ?
> 
> Merci.


http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Daily_Deals

Pour les builds totem/flamebladt, comment arrivez vous à faire durer vos totem et éviter qu'ils se fassent OS?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Il y a souvent des promos sur les stash tab ? C'est histoire de savoir pour le nouveau si je vais attendre ou non.
> Et ds le cas où ca arrive, ils font toujours la même promo ?
> 
> Merci.


Pour info dans la box du moment (stormcaller) le cadeau de "remplissage" est un stash tab justement, ça vaut 30 coins de base, la box vaut 30 coins, tout le contenu de la box vaut au minimum 30 coins, ça vaut le coup si tu veux pleins de trucs aléatoires (mais axé au thème de la box, y'a la vidéo sur le site) et pas cher (beaucoup moins cher que les promos du coup, mais tu ne choisis pas).

Sinon cf le lien donné, ils sont en promo régulièrement, et presque toujours au même tarif.




> http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Daily_Deals
> 
> Pour les builds totem/flamebladt, comment arrivez vous à faire durer vos totem et éviter qu'ils se fassent OS?


En flameblast c'est moins gênant car en pétant le totem "libère" son sort donc le cast. Mais pour éviter ça : totem life (passifs, items, jewels), totem résistances (idem), les totems peuvent gagner des endurance charge (mais pas les autres charges) et les totems sont affectés par les auras défensives (discipline, vitality, determination, grace)
Ce qui te défend toi peut aussi défendre tes totems : enfeeble, TC, blind, ça peut servir. Mais principalement les pv et les résistances (et l'overkill  ::P:  ).

======

Article du jour avec les uniques découverts confirmés par GGG et plus "lisible" que les sites de datamining : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1782690
Je ne sais pas si malachai's vision s'obtient en corrompant voll's vision, mais j'aime bien les deux ^^

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Bon, me faut la belt perseverance.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Et pour mon build Scorching Ray, ya trop d'uniques qui me font de l’œil ! Xoph's Blood, Abberath's Hooves et the Brine Crown...  ::wub::

----------


## CaMarchePas

Patch note de demain :



> 2.5.0b Patch Notes
> 
>     The chance of Essences to occur in maps has been increased by around 50%.
>     Fixed an issue where the engine would stall while loading some shaders causing a performance stutter for some machines with certain character builds.
>     The hover boxes on Breach chests have been increased in size so that they are easier to click on.
>     Non-rare Breach monsters no longer drop maps. All Breach monsters in Breach domains will still drop maps. Because Breaches have so many monsters, these monsters being able to drop maps completely throws off our normal map drop balance. The Breaches are already extremely rewarding, and do not reduce the number of maps that you find from the rest of the area.
>     Breach monsters now have a lower chance to spawn Beyond portals.
>     The names on the Upgrade Breach Unique Items challenge have been corrected to reflect changes made before the 2.5.0 release.
>     Added changes for Summoned Skeletons which were patchnoted for 2.5.0 but not included in the patch.
> ...


Nerf du taux de loot de map et de portal beyond sur les mobs Breach non rares. Je l'avais dis que ça serait nerf, et j'aurais pas été assez rapide pour en profiter ! Pour les beyond à voir de combien c'est réduit, la densité est telle que ça peut rester intéressant. 

Changement sur les trigger de scorchign ray, ce qui devrait rendre ton build encore plus intéressant Styx. ^^

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Changement sur les trigger de scorchign ray, ce qui devrait rendre ton build encore plus intéressant Styx. ^^


Yep ! Après contrairement à la plupart des gens, j'appréciais quand même le système actuel pour sa capacité à défoncer du mob "off-screen" très facilement. Mais avec le nouveau système ça permettra d'être plus souple sur l'application du DPS.  :;):

----------


## lhf

> The chance of Essences to occur in maps has been increased by around 50%.


Il ne devait pas vendre assez d'essence stash ^^.

----------


## narakis

Dites je me remet a poe avec la nouvelle ligue, pour l'instant c'était que du bon, mais là je tombe sur le labyrinthe.

 Mon dieu que c'est chiant ! Si je le fait pas, je suppose que je peux dire adieu aux classes avancée ?  ::cry:: 


 Je sais pas si je vais supporter de me taper 3 fois ce truc  ::sad::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Dites je me remet a poe avec la nouvelle ligue, pour l'instant c'était que du bon, mais là je tombe sur le labyrinthe.
> 
>  Mon dieu que c'est chiant ! Si je le fait pas, je suppose que je peux dire adieu aux classes avancée ? 
> 
> 
>  Je sais pas si je vais supporter de me taper 3 fois ce truc


4 fois.  ::ninja:: 

C'est chiant, mais au total y'en a pour 30/40mn grand max.

Perso je fais le lab normal et cruel quand j'arrive en mercy, et le lab mercyless aux alentours du lvl 70. (67 cette league)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Il ne devait pas vendre assez d'essence stash ^^.


L'est pas encore en vente ce stash. Et les essences je trouve que c'est vraiment vraiment vraiment la misère pour le moment !

----------


## lhf

> L'est pas encore en vente ce stash. Et les essences je trouve que c'est vraiment vraiment vraiment la misère pour le moment !


Alors ils ont du ce rendre compte qu'ils n'en vendront pas ^^
Clair que c'est bien la misère. Même dans les map, on n'en voit pas.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Quand j'en vois c'est trois essences en même temps quasi à chaque fois.  ::P:

----------


## Erac

Coucou,

Vous n'auriez pas un build marteau à deux mains pour démarrer la ligue en mode faceroll ?

De préférence un truc sans uniques a 10 Exaltes ~~

Merci a vous  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Coucou,
> 
> Vous n'auriez pas un build marteau à deux mains pour démarrer la ligue en mode faceroll ?
> 
> De préférence un truc sans uniques a 10 Exaltes ~~
> 
> Merci a vous


T'as pas besoin d'un build : maraudeur, tu prends toutes les nodes de vie, tu prends le plus gros marteau à deux mains que tu trouves, tu commences avec ce que tu veux, au niveau 12 tu prends sunder (en entrant dans les cavernes de merveille), au lvl28 tu prends earthquake (quête de gravicius), plus tard tu choisiras une ascendance (juggernaut pour défense/jamais ralenti, berzerker pour fat life leech), et pendant le leveling tu achètes les armes qui te faut (genre geoffri's baptism au lvl27, maorhi erqi pour quelques chaos dans les niveaux 50, et t'as même pas besoin plus gros pour maper)

----------


## Erac

Merci a Toi !

----------


## Elgin675

Salut à tous  :;):  !

Lol CMP, tu aurais un conseil équivalent, mais pour du dual wielding (hachoir, genre cleave) ^^ ?
Mais ta description du EQ me fait rire, parce-que ça ressemble à une blague, mais en fait non, c'est bien ça ^^.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Salut à tous  !
> 
> Lol CMP, tu aurais un conseil équivalent, mais pour du dual wielding (hachoir, genre cleave) ^^ ?
> Mais ta description du EQ me fait rire, parce-que ça ressemble à une blague, mais en fait non, c'est bien ça ^^.


Bah oui c'est grosso merdo ça, en adaptant selon les besoins pour l'armure ou la regen ou les resists ou un boost de ci de là. Ca fait le boulot en attendant de chercher plus spécifique ou varié. ^^




> Alors ils ont du ce rendre compte qu'ils n'en vendront pas ^^
> Clair que c'est bien la misère. Même dans les map, on n'en voit pas.


Ou alors ils proposent juste des trucs plus utiles que les MTX car ça peut intéresser plus de monde, et paf une news specifique :
http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1785606







On a donc un stash essence comme annoncé, dont l'utilité me semble très limité pour un casual en ligue tempo étant donné la faible fréquence actuelle des mobs emprisonnés, mais ravira certains farmeurs et les collectionneurs du standard.

On a aussi un stash de divination qui n'était pas annoncé mais intéressera bien plus de monde de part la quantité grandissante et déjà importante de cartes et de leurs sources (divinations box, prophéties, nouvelles cartes donc nouvelles cibles de drop) et la possibilité comme pour les currencies/essences de stack par 5000 (donc d'empiler les "her masks" "carillon crow" et autres "the scholar").

Et enfin la "quad tab" qui est quatre fois plus grosse qu'une stash normale. Là de suite l'utilité me parait moindre car bon, juste une grosse stash, ça peut servir surtout à faire des grosses séries de chaos recipe ou à avoir un bon gros paquet de maps sur un seul stash.

40 coins l'essence stash, pas bien cher, 50 le divination plus utile à mes yeux, ça va. 
150 le quad stash, ça peut sembler cher mais c'est 40 le premium stash tab hors promo donc ça va.

----------


## canope

Après 1an et demi d'arret de ce jeu, je m'y remet. Stop le mode HC (malheureusement, plus le temps...fuck). 
Quand je serai dans les map, ce sera un vrai plaisir de jouer avec des canards si c'est possible :D
Mon nom de compte c'est "canopedude" et mon perso actuel est le futur grand "Kra_Kain".

----------


## GUESH

Salut les copains,

Je viens d'arriver dans la guilde sous le pseudo "freredacier". Je joue un chieftain flame totem tout neuf répondant au doux nom de "bobbythecat".

J'ai un temps de jeu assez restreint, nous nous verrons parfois certains soirs et bien plus souvent le samedi matin.

A bientôt  ::):

----------


## lhf

Est ce que vous auriez un truc pour faire afficher le tree passif avec les jewel ?
Je cherche à voir le radius et sur que nod, cela tombe.

merci.

----------


## Erac

R.I.P sur une faille au level 63 en harcore  ::cry::  (pas trop mal pour une premiere fois  ::happy2:: )
Stacks 2 sphères Electrique et en avant les pertes de fps !

Au final, c'a n'apporte rien au hardcore a pars pas mal de wipe  ::XD:: 

On verra si je repars demain ^^

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

Salutations,
Je me remets un peu à PoE pendant les week-end et j'aimerai être dans la guilde CPC  ::): 
Profile: Corbeau_Bleu
Perso: Valvetinne

Merci !

Edit: Je suis des vôtres, merci.  :;):

----------


## comodorecass

Coucou les canetons exilés. Je me suis mis plus activement à PoE depuis Breach (jamais dépassé acte 3 avant). 
Je monte un maraudeur axé Masse à deux mains. Je joue principalement Ground Slam en Multi et Heavy Strike en Monocible. Je voulais savoir si le milestone qui supprime les critiques et qui fait que les attaques ne loupent jamais serait une bonne idée? Vous avez déjà essayé ?
Il vaut mieux privilégier la résistance ou le dps sur une optique d'aller dans les difficultés suivante?

----------


## cailloux

> Coucou les canetons exilés. Je me suis mis plus activement à PoE depuis Breach (jamais dépassé acte 3 avant). 
> Je monte un maraudeur axé Masse à deux mains. Je joue principalement Ground Slam en Multi et Heavy Strike en Monocible. Je voulais savoir si le milestone qui supprime les critiques et qui fait que les attaques ne loupent jamais serait une bonne idée? Vous avez déjà essayé ?
> Il vaut mieux privilégier la résistance ou le dps sur une optique d'aller dans les difficultés suivante?


Moi je l'aime bien surtout si tu joues au marteau : pas besoin d'aller chercher des accuracy/dexterity.

Résistance avant tout, surtout en HC, genre concentre toi sur les nodes de vie/armure et le matos elemental resistance.

----------


## Elgin675

Salut à tous  ::):  !

Voilà, je me posais une question "bête". A l'époque, quand j'ai débuté le jeu (genre un an avant la sortie du jeu "v1"), je voulais surtout jouer archer.
Comme je débutais, je n'arrivais pas à faire grand chose, puis j'ai évolué vers des persos CàC, que je trouvais plus "simple" à monter.

J'ai essayé de me remonter un archer en fin de semaine dernière, histoire de changer un peu... Et c'est la plaie pour monter les niveaux, il me faut genre 5 fois plus de temps pour tuer des mobs que si j'étais en CàC, même au niveau 10  :<_<: . J'ai trois hypothèses donc :

1) Je suis complètement nul, en dépit du fait que je joue - très modérément certes - au jeu depuis des années. Bon c'est possible, mais très décevant  :haha: .
2) J'ai beaucoup trop joué en CàC, et je ne sais plus jouer autre chose (probable). En gros je me suis conditionné à jouer CàC et rien d'autre.
3) C'est réellement compliqué de leveller en archer, surtout en débutant une ligue.

Auriez-vous l'amabilité de me dire si d'après vous je suis dans 1, 2, ou 3  :;):  ?

Dans tous les cas, si vous avez des solutions pour monter un archer de manière confortable, en grimpant progressivement les niveaux, je vous serais reconnaissant.
Car j'ai l'impression que les builds archer viable que j'ai pu voir jusqu'ici coutent une blinde, et qu'ils ont été levellé autrement (genre en cast ou CàC).

Y a-t-il moyen donc, de *leveller* à l'arc, en partant du niveau 1, sans faire de crise de nerf quand on a longtemps joué CàC ? Je n'ai pas d'idée précise, mais je pense qu'un build cold / lightning, ou poison aurait été pas mal. Mais j'y arrive pas  :ouaiouai:  : quand je vois le temps que j'ai mis à vaincre Brutus, ça m'a désespéré ^^.

Merci  :;):  !

----------


## EvilGuinness

Je monte beaucoup plus facilement ma ranger que ma witch. J'ai recommencé y'a quelques jours (en gros), la seule différence étant que je suis un guide de leveling pour la ranger. Je suppose que la witch est super efficace.... quand on la monte correctement. De mon côté je galérais comme pas possible, je ne faisais pas beaucoup de dégâts avec la petite sorcière et j'étais en papier mâché.

En ranger "template pro trouvé sur le forum off'", je bouffe tout en normal. Y compris les boss. Pas le moindre problème. Je doute que la classe soit plus efficace à ce point. Le style est simple, puisque quel que soit le tir de base que tu choisis ça consiste à tirer sur le mob qui est devant. Que ce soit du multi-flèche ou de la flèche de foudre, ça dégomme ce qui est derrière/autour.

Donc je penche pour l'habitude de jouer cac et potentiellement un build pas optim'  ::):  Pour le build en guide noob friendly : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1041989
Tu vas voir l'arbre de leveling, et tu n'as qu'à sélectionner le chemin indiqué niveau après niveau. Pour le style, je one-shot assez de trucs à l'approche du lvl 40 pour parfois ne même pas avoir à me déplacer... Mais globalement entre la vitesse de déplacement optimisée et l'evasion/dodge, avec un bind d'urgence pour se "téléporter" hors d'un groupe de mobs (me souviens plus du nom du truc), j'ai dû crever 2 fois à tout casser en étant rendu à l'acte 3 pour mon premier vrai perso.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon je me suis bien marré avec Flameblast totem et la nouvelle skin totem, le livre magique.

J'ai rush jusqu'aux maps en solo self found hierophant tellement c'est fort, sans jamais trop faire de pause niveau stuff.

Mais je suis mort en map sur une breach très bizarrement, ça ressemblait à une mort en mode predictif alors que j'étais en lockstep: j'ai activé une breach et j'ai fait comme d'hab je balance mes totems dedans et je reste en dehors de la breach comme ça rien ne me spawn sur la tronche. Il n'y avait aucun ennemi autour de moi mais je prenais des hits, j'ai pas voulu déco car je comprenais pas ce qui me frappait et j'ai fini par mourir en plusieurs hits, y'a un ennemi invisible qui peut sortir du cercle de breach, une mécanique qui fait que t'es obligé de rester dans la breach? Ou je me suis fait avoir par un bug?

----------


## lhf

Je pars sur ce tree qd je veux jouer un archer ranger : https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...2D-WP-Hf66_sg=

Et après, je prend une gem qui donne du split arrow. Avec les popo, tu as vas relativement vite pour clean une zone.






> Mais je suis mort en map sur une breach très bizarrement, ça ressemblait à une mort en mode predictif alors que j'étais en lockstep: j'ai activé une breach et j'ai fait comme d'hab je balance mes totems dedans et je reste en dehors de la breach comme ça rien ne me spawn sur la tronche. Il n'y avait aucun ennemi autour de moi mais je prenais des hits, j'ai pas voulu déco car je comprenais pas ce qui me frappait et j'ai fini par mourir en plusieurs hits, y'a un ennemi invisible qui peut sortir du cercle de breach, une mécanique qui fait que t'es obligé de rester dans la breach? Ou je me suis fait avoir par un bug?


Les ennemis peuvent sortir de la breach, sauf que tu ne les vois pas.
Surprenant que tu ne sois pas mort plus tot là dessus, je passe mon temps à crever de cette façon avec le même perso que le tien.


Par contre, j'ai l'impression que c'est plus rentable de rester dedans que d'être dehors, après c'est peut être qu'on doit tuer plus d'ennemi en étant placer au milieu.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah sérieuuux, je savais même pas haha, je suis mort comme un con donc, je croyais que les ennemis pouvaient pas t'atteindre hors de la brèche, je trouvais ça un peu trop facile

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

Le temps de durée de la brèche est fixe ou aléatoire ? car parfois le cercle se referme au bout de 10 secondes alors que je ne sors pas du cercle  ::huh::

----------


## Jalkar

> Le temps de durée de la brèche est fixe ou aléatoire ? car parfois le cercle se referme au bout de 10 secondes alors que je ne sors pas du cercle


depend de tes kills

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

> depend de tes kills


Oh ça explique tout alors  ::P: 
Je suis Ranger lvl 22 donc par moment je traine  ::ninja:: 
Merci pour la précision  :;):

----------


## lhf

> Ah sérieuuux, je savais même pas haha, je suis mort comme un con donc, je croyais que les ennemis pouvaient pas t'atteindre hors de la brèche, je trouvais ça un peu trop facile


Ou alors c'est mon jeu qui lag tellement que je vois pas les ennemis.

Faut dire qu'il aime pas beaucoup les breach, c'est encore pire en groupe. Je l'impression de jouer à path of the diapo...

----------


## CaMarchePas

-si les ennemis sortent du cercle de la faille, ils passent invisibles
-les ennemis spawnent invisibles juste à l'extérieur du cercle de la faille et passent visibles dedans
-les serveurs ont beaucoup de mal (shop injoignable, impossible d'ouvrir une map, chat qui bug)
-certaines choses font lagger sévère (certains passifs et certains uniques) : en lockstep ce lag provoque une bonne grosse perte de fps puis tout en accéléré  (un peu de la même façon que les bugs de SrS / femur of saints)

Bref, d'un côté faut pas aller se battre hors de la faille sauf à fuir et la laisser se fermer. De l'autre actuellement le jeu/serveur est très instables donc tu peux aussi avoir des gros lag spike sans rien faire de spécial, faudra attendre quelques modifs/patchs.

Si vous êtes en dx11, repasser en 9 peut aider surtout au niveau des brèches.

----------


## cailloux

Je monte mon premier perso de la league. lvl 67 je meurs souvent dans les breach à cause des chutes de FPS (entre autre), ça va mieux depuis que je suis repassé en dx9.
glacial hammer + splash + weapon elemental + rarity (j'ai pas encore looté de 5 link sauf tabula rasa) je remplace le splash par du multistrike face à un boss solo et lerarity par du physical to lightning.
cast on damage taken + tempest shield +molten shell+ frost bomb
ancestral protector, enduring cry. reckoning/vengeance cusrse on hit frostbite

Je me traine la même masse depuis.... houlala, looooongtemps (niveau 33 !), mais j'ai pas trouvé mieux, et je viens de changer de shield que je me trainais depuis le niveau 50.

----------


## lhf

Il y a trop de lag pour que je tienne ds une faille.
Après, je manque peut être de stuff. D'ailleurs, il y a moyen que je vous link mon perso sur le site off ? Histoire de savoir où je dois changer de stuff.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Vas y link le, mais si tu rames sur les failles passe en dx9, ça sera mieux.

----------


## lhf

Ok, j'ai trouvé où est le link vers mon aka.

C'est l'inquisiteur ici : https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...anc/characters

je ne sais pas trop quoi prendre comme potion et j'ai pas mal de slot de dispo pour des spell, mais là encore je ne sais pas trop vers quoi me tourner.
Tout avis est le bienvenu, merci d'avance.


@  Psycho_Ad : je suis déjà en dx9, j'ai même mis la config en low et j'ai encore des soucis. Je suis en mod window, je ne sais pas si cela change quelque chose.
Au passage, j'ai directx 9 et directx 9 ex. C'est quoi la différence ?

----------


## Ravine

'This profile tab has been set to private or you the lack the permissions to view it.'

----------


## Ravine

Sinon les mecs du wiki ont mis a jour le wiki en profondeur, et ont meme ajoute la liste des affixes par items; plus besoin d'aller chercher sur poeaffix
http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Lis...love_modifiers

----------


## Jalkar

Je m'éclate bcp avec mon build RF :D c'et fun et bourrin (merci la RNG qui m'a apporté les currency pour jouer une Kaom's ^^)

Si je reroll j'ai envie de faire un build à la con basé autour de l'unique "Hand of Wisdom And Action en Dual Wield c'est
2% d'IAS par 25 de dext
2-12 de lightning par 10 d'intel
avec 8-20% d'increase Dext/Intel

Tant qu'a faire de faire un truc stupide autant le faire en Blood Magic / Low Life  ::P:  
Ca permet de profiter de %es de l'intel sans perdre le bonus du 50 de Life on Hit des 2 mains

Un premier jet de tree : poeplanner (static elec sur le jewel a cote de vaal pact / brute force solution dans la gauche de l'arbre)
en aura ca passe avec du herald Ice / herald of Thunder / Wrath / Discipline / double curse  ::): 

En budget c'est Lorica et si je suis riche c'est Shav' ^^ pour le reste du stuff le maximum de dext/intel possible sur du stuff hybride eva/es^^

----------


## Omaley

Pour ma part, je suis le build de Mathil avec un shadow bladefurry. Niveau 70 et c'est plutôt pas mal, j'attends de devenir riche comme Crésus pour peut être passer CI.

Et je me demandais comment se convertit un prix comme 1.5 exalte ? J'ai 2 options :
-1 exalte + la moitié de l'exalte au prix du marché.
- 1 exalte + 50c

----------


## CaMarchePas

Idée alakon soulevée tout à l'heure (sans doute déjà soulevée sans chercher plus loin  ::P:  ) : Juggernaut CI ! 
Lien de l'arbre

Juste du theorycraft car faudrait du stuff meumeuh quand même, sans parler des sockets).

Avec cette arbre on a :
-Juggernaut : unstoppable + unbreakable (immun congélation et stun, point faible des builds ES/CI)
-CI : immunité chaos mais 1 de vie
-Ghost reaver : pour que le leech nous remonte l'ES
-Vaal pact : pour que ce leech soit instant
-Resolute technique : pas de crit mais pas besoin d'accuracy 
-2 curses de base : vulna/warlord pour dégâts/leech, TC/enfeeble selon les points en dex pour def...
-+2 endurance charge : pour profiter de certaines nodes du juggernaut + défense
-+>200 force et intelligence on doit pouvoir porter ce qu'il faut
-+239% ES et deux emplacements de jewel pour conversion vie => ES (à gauche du templar et entre witch et shadow)
-pas mal de boost AoE

Tout ça en 105 points donc niveau 85-88 selon les bandits ?

En modulable : certains chemins sont identiques entre force et intelligence pour monter plus l'une ou l'autre.
Des slots de jewels sont pas loin si besoin de plus. 
Elemental Overlord et Zealoth oath sont sur le trajet si on modifie pour eux (virer RT, prendre des regens).

Je ne sais pas pourquoi faire cette arbre, juste pour theorycraft pour le moment. ^^

----------


## lhf

Ton lien donne le radius des socket, merci à toi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 'This profile tab has been set to private or you the lack the permissions to view it.'


oups, pas vu.

voilà, ca devrait être bon : https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...anc/characters

----------


## alogos

Le stuff est largement correct pour des maps rouges je dirais. Il te faut remplacer au moins deux potions de vitesse par d'autre, genre granite et sapphire.
Tu peux mettre un culling strike ou blind sur le golem, mettre un autre setup cwdt avec phase run ou arctic breath, des trucs comme ça. mais à priori, rien de transcendant.

----------


## Enyss

> Pour ma part, je suis le build de Mathil avec un shadow bladefurry. Niveau 70 et c'est plutôt pas mal, j'attends de devenir riche comme Crésus pour peut être passer CI.
> 
> Et je me demandais comment se convertit un prix comme 1.5 exalte ? J'ai 2 options :
> -1 exalte + la moitié de l'exalte au prix du marché.
> - 1 exalte + 50c


C'est la première solution

----------


## canope

> Pour ma part, je suis le build de Mathil avec un shadow bladefurry. Niveau 70 et c'est plutôt pas mal, j'attends de devenir riche comme Crésus pour peut être passer CI.


Je fais la même chose. Assez plaisant à jouer mais je suis quand même en mousse...Les breches me tuent si je fais pas gaffe!!
Je en suis que lvl 46 pour l'instant. J'ai arreté le jeu il y un an 1/2 (arrivé des zones corrompues). C'est bcp plus long maintenant avec l'acte 4 et tous les autres ajouts. Et on lvl bcp je trouve! C'est à se demander à quoi sert le cruel...Je préfèrerai passer direct en merciless!

D’ailleurs, dans le titre du topic c'est mis acte 5 et 2 niveaux de dif en mars. Source? C'est pas plutot qu'ils vont finir l'acte 4?

----------


## Ravine

La source ce sont leurs posts et annonces. En Mars, c'est PoE 3.0, ajout de l'acte 5, suppresion du Cruel.

Sinon pour ma part, level 70 en HC; j'ai debloque mon achievement hier soir, j'etais tres fier. Je suis completement over leveled par rapport aux zones ou je me balade (aux 2/3 de l'acte 3 pour l'instant); je grind doucement mes chaos pour pouvoir m'acheter un Bringer of Rain. Je prevois d'aller doucement vers Dried Lake/Daressos' Dream pour farmer. Je ne suis pas capped resists pour l'instant, la faute a un matos un peu vieillissant, et a une volonte de garder mes sous pour le Bringer. Et apres le Bringer, c'est objectif Soul Taker et Labyrinthe Merciless.

Ah et j'ai drop un Bino ce matin. Si j'etais en SC je serais riche d'un exalt. Mais comme je suis en HC, il ne va se vendre qu'ai 28-30c

Sinon c'est rafraichissant de n'avoir acces a pas grand chose (y'a pas des masses de monde en guilde HC, donc c'est plutot calme sur le stash, du coup c'est limite du Solo Trade :D )

----------


## lhf

> Le stuff est largement correct pour des maps rouges je dirais. Il te faut remplacer au moins deux potions de vitesse par d'autre, genre granite et sapphire.
> Tu peux mettre un culling strike ou blind sur le golem, mettre un autre setup cwdt avec phase run ou arctic breath, des trucs comme ça. mais à priori, rien de transcendant.


On peut mettre des truc sur le golem ? Cool, merci pour l'info.
Sinon, sur cwdt, il y a quoi comme combo ? Je connais celle avec le cry, le mur de glace et le vortex.

Mon gros soucis est de tenir dans une breach. C'est impossible de faire celle des map plus hautes que 2/3.





> suppresion du Cruel.


Cool. C'est le seul gros reproche que je fais dans leur c&c de d2 par rapport à d3. Le système de difficulté dans d3 est au final bien plus intéressant et surtout n'oblige pas à recommencer 3 fois le jeu à chaque perso.

----------


## Ravine

Il se passe quoi avec The Scourge sur cette league? La precedente, les prix s'etaient effondres apres une bonne semaine, la elles sont toutes a 3.5ex+

----------


## CaMarchePas

Blade Flurry ?

----------


## earnil

Blade flurry + Increases and reductions to Minion Damage also affects you & 70% increased Minion Damage if you have Hit Recently + poison.

----------


## Hargun

Yop les canards !

Des joueurs expérimentés en HC participent ?
Je viens de "reprendre" (la dernière fois cwdt était gardé lv1, il y a 3 ans donc :x) et je suis un peu perdu au niveau de l'estimation des stat à avoir pour avancer sereinement.
J'ai perdu 3 perso sur la semaine, vers les lv50/60 (breach cruel, pièges lab et vipère vaal...), j'ai actuellement un cyclone 60 qui me semble tenir la route mais j'aurais bien besoin de quelques tips sur les combo/skill à exploiter pour survivre en HC  ::):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Bon, j'ai couillé. J'ai alt une dague tyrannical.

 ::sad::

----------


## Paoh

Salut,

Question de bleu-bite : Vu la maturite de PoE maintenant, si je commence le jeu a zero (j'ai joue 15 min y a 2 ans), le jeu ne va t'il pas me paumer dans ses dix milles options ?
Pareil si on veut commencer en coop (total newbs de PoE) ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Salut,
> 
> Question de bleu-bite : Vu la maturite de PoE maintenant, si je commence le jeu a zero (j'ai joue 15 min y a 2 ans), le jeu ne va t'il pas me paumer dans ses dix milles options ?
> Pareil si on veut commencer en coop (total newbs de PoE) ?


Coin²

Les dix mille options ne vont pas changer ta vie de noob : tu vas crever sur ce que tu connais pas, tu vas avoir du mal à faire un build potable par toi même du premier coup, tu vas te stuffer n'importe comment. Les ajouts vont juste te rajouter du danger que tu ne connais pas encore et des options qui vont t'aider (jewels pour combler stuff/passifs, craft master pour combler resists, items uniques pour leveler plus vite).

Si tu veux croiser du monde : donne nous le nom d'un perso qu'on t'invite dans la guilde (au moins pour le chat), rejoint/créé des groupes publiques pour avancer à plusieurs, et joue en ligue Breach, y'a beacoup de monde en public et en guilde, donc y'a de quoi s'équiper facilement ou se faire aider facilement. Le standard est +- désert sauf farmeurs endgame et quand la ligue sera finie (dans deux bons mois) tes persos en Breach arriveront en standard (tu ne perds rien quoi).

La difficulté du moment : les failles (breach), tu comprendras vite ce qu'il en retourne, et ça s'esquive facilement si tu ne veux pas y crever).

----------


## Paoh

Super, merci.!

Je reconnais des problematiques classiques de H&S.
Je pense que si je me lance ca sera avec des potes sur ma timezone. Y a helas pas beaucoup de canards en Asie.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

On a pas mal de chinois par contre.  ::trollface::

----------


## Kojackeuh

J'ai commencé il y a un petit mois de zéro, mon dernier H&S c'était Diablo 2 et je kiffe ma race, tu peux noober sereinement  ::):

----------


## Paoh

> J'ai commencé il y a un petit mois de zéro, mon dernier H&S c'était Diablo 2 et je kiffe ma race, tu peux noober sereinement


Je me suis bien amuse en solo et un peu moins en multi sur Diablo 3 et un peu plus (en multi) sur le petit Victor Vran. J'ai pas accroche Van Helsing.
On va voir ce que dit PoE...

----------


## Kojackeuh

J'ai une question bête à la quelle je ne trouve pas de réponse.

J'avait deux perso dans la précédente league qui partageaient un stash, qu'ils partagent toujours quand ils ont basculé dans la ligue standard.

Comment ça va se passer quand les perso de la league breach vont se retrouver en standard ? plus d'onglet dans le stash ? demande de choisir ? le stash reste commun aux persos qui ont partagé une league ?

En vous remerciant.

----------


## Bathory

De souvenir, si t'as deux stash de league qui se "superposent" le plus ancien disparaît.

----------


## alogos

Les stashs de ligues sont ramenés avec le tag «remove only». Tu conserves absolument tout (à part les sextants et les shappers orb de ligues si ils existent en standard).
Tout est expliqué là dedans https://goo.gl/ETyWyK

----------


## CaMarchePas

> De souvenir, si t'as deux stash de league qui se "superposent" le plus ancien disparaît.


Non.




> Les stashs de ligues sont ramenés avec le tag «remove only». Tu conserves absolument tout (à part les sextants et les shappers orb de ligues si ils existent en standard).
> Tout est expliqué là dedans https://goo.gl/ETyWyK


Non plus, pas ouvert le lien qui fait ramer FF je ne sais pas pourquoi.

Donc précisions : 
-les stashs ne sont pas liés aux persos mais aux ligues (ce qui fait que si tu meurs en HC tu arrives en standard mais pas tes stashs). 
-quand une ligue temporaire se termine tous les onglets non vides sont transférés à la ligue mère (hc pour temp hc, standard pour temp standard) avec la spécificité de la ligue "void" pour certaines ligues temporaires (principalement des courses spéciales)
-tous ces onglets transférés sont en "remove only" tu peux retirer ce que tu veux mais rien y mettre, et ils sont là tant qu'ils ne sont pas vides (si tu le vides il faut déco/reco pour que l'onglet disparaisse) et tu peux toujours les modifiés s'ils sont premium
-les hideouts contenant le plus de décorations sont conservés (je ne sais plus si y'a pas d'abord la priorité de la taille de l'h/o)
-les décos sont elles aussi transférées dans des stashs de hideout (les décos premium sont dans les stashs de hideout après ça, mais en les posant/supprimant elles retournent dans les stashs mtx)
-les masters de plus haut niveau/xp sont gardés, leurs points de reput pour les décos j'ai toujours un doute (garde le plus haut ou cumul)
-l'atlas le plus développé est gardé avec ses shapers et ses sextants (en tout cas là tout de suite en standard j'ai mon atlas de la ligue précédente)
-les prophéties sont liées au perso donc sont conservées
-les items spécifiques à la ligue sont conservés même s'ils ne sont plus disponibles

Et en passant les onglets sont rangés dans leur ordre, le premier onglet de la ligue tempo sera à côté du premier onglet de la ligue standard et ainsi de suite, donc si vous voulez "trier" ou en tout cas avoir moins de bordel en standard, rangez vos onglets en ligue tempo de la même façon et même ordre plus ou moins, ça aide...

----------


## Flibustier

poelab.com marche chez vous?

il est refusé par mon antivirus(positif aux tentatives de fishing)

----------


## Hargun

> poelab.com marche chez vous?
> 
> il est refusé par mon antivirus(positif aux tentatives de fishing)


We apologize for the inconvenience, but unfortunately this website is currently unavailable.

----------


## alogos

Faut revenir aux sources en attendant
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...restrict_sr=on

----------


## Elgin675

Salut à tous  ::):  !

Voilà, j'aurais besoin d'un peu d'aide pour ma ranger, donc si vous pouviez vous pencher sur mon cas, ce serait sympa  ::): .
Déjà, je suis "content", car jamais je n'aurais pensé monter une ranger, tant je trouvais ça laborieux. Etant habitué de jouer CàC, je dois dire que j'ai eu du mal à changer  ::): . Mais là je prends du plaisir avec ce perso, vraiment  ::):  !

Je joue en Breach (standard), mais le problème c'est que je meure trop facilement face aux boss un tant soit peu costauds.

CMP, que je remercie au passage, m'a conseillé de jouer trap / blink arrow, afin de "distraire" le boss. J'ai fais encore peu d'essais, mais c'est mieux effectivement  :;): .

Je suis bien conscient que je manque de dps, mais ça viendra bientôt  :;): .

Voici mon perso, si vous voulez bien y jeter un œil  :;):  : BreachFirstBow.

J'ai assez peu de vie, environ 3600. Je pensais peut-être respec des points d'attaque, entre autre, et me diriger vers la "roue" de vie de la scion.
Je pensais peut-être aussi prendre Vaal Pact, étant donné que je joue surtout leech, et que ma regen est de toute manière plus que faible ; mais j'ignore si c'est pertinent.

Si vous avez des conseils, je suis tout ouie, d'autant que c'est ma première ranger depuis des années, et qu'à l'époque je n'ai jamais dépassé le niveau 40 ^^.

Merci !!!

----------


## Dirian

@Elgin:
Ton arbre est pas mal, ca manque juste un peu de slot de jewel histoire d'avoir un peu plus de max life.
Ton arc, Silvertongue, est un bon arc MAIS tu n'en tire absolument pas partie car n'utilise ni fork, ni chain, ni pierce. Ce qui fait que tes degats sont ridicule avec, et c'est dommage. Tu devrais prendre un Lioneye's Glare en attendant de le 6L ton Silvertongue et de l'utiliser pleinement (ou de rester sur le Lioneye's Glare).
Tu devrais aussi regarder du coté de ce build: https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1041989 , qui est assez proche du tien, et qui est juste une reference en matiere de ranger bow "basique"

----------


## ERISS

> jamais je n'aurais pensé monter une ranger, tant je trouvais ça laborieux. Etant habitué de jouer CàC, je dois dire que j'ai eu du mal à changer .


Tu peux tout-à-fait faire une ranger càc, la mienne est dualwield (ma 2e arme est un arc, que j'utilise rarement).
Un truc comme ça: https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...Trju2D7g766_zF

----------


## Elgin675

> @Elgin:
> Ton arbre est pas mal, ca manque juste un peu de slot de jewel histoire d'avoir un peu plus de max life.
> Ton arc, Silvertongue, est un bon arc MAIS tu n'en tire absolument pas partie car n'utilise ni fork, ni chain, ni pierce. Ce qui fait que tes degats sont ridicule avec, et c'est dommage. Tu devrais prendre un Lioneye's Glare en attendant de le 6L ton Silvertongue et de l'utiliser pleinement (ou de rester sur le Lioneye's Glare).
> Tu devrais aussi regarder du coté de ce build: https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1041989 , qui est assez proche du tien, et qui est juste une reference en matiere de ranger bow "basique"


Merci pour ton retour  :;):  !

Ha bah c'est gentil, moi qui pensait que mon perso était tout pourri  :^_^:  !
Pour le Silvertongue, effectivement, mais je pensais que grâce à mon node d'ascendancy (Ricochet), qui chain, ça pouvait être sympa. D'autant que je joue coups critiques, donc le bonus de % critical strike chance me plait  :;): .
Mais tu es la deuxième personne à me dire de changer pour un Lioneye's Glare  ::): . Je veux bien, d'autant que ça ne coute pas grand chose si besoin, mais j'ai du mal à comprendre ce que ça apportera en fait. Ce serait sympa de m'expliquer, peut-être que je ne vois pas quelque chose d'évident pour vous  ::): .

J'ai jeté un œil au build que tu m'as donné. Effectivement il y a des choses qui ressemblent :D. Justement je pensais respec, un peu comme sa variante augmented skill tree. Mon but étant de trouver quelque chose de viable en HC, pour la prochaine ligue peut-être  ::): .

Je n'ai jamais joué de perso évasion, mais je m'interroge... Si on ne joue que vie / evasion / dodge, il y aura forcément un moment ou un coup ne sera pas évité. Donc ce sera one shot à coup sur, non, contre un boss ? Cette défense est-elle viable en HC ? Ou vaudrait-il mieux faire un 50 / 50 avec du shield ou de l'armure, pour réduire les coups reçus ?

Je pose des questions de noob, même si je joue depuis un moment, désolé :/.

Merci pour ton retour quoi qu'il en soit  :;):  !!!




> Tu peux tout-à-fait faire une ranger càc, la  mienne est dualwield (ma 2e arme est un arc, que j'utilise rarement).
> Un truc comme ça: https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...Trju2D7g766_zF



Intéressant en effet, d'autant que j'adorais jouer dual wielding  :;): . Pourrais-tu poster la fiche de ton profile, que je vois un peu ton perso  :;):  ?
Mais sinon ma remarque était plutôt pour dire que je n'ai jamais réussis à monter un archer, peu importe la classe choisie en fait  :;): .

----------


## ERISS

> j'adorais jouer dual wielding . Pourrais-tu poster la fiche de ton profile, que je vois un peu ton perso  ?


Si tu y tiens: Je m'étais retenu de le faire, comme ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas jouée et que je venais tout juste de refaire à peu près son arbre au pif: https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...Trju2D7g766_zF
EDIT: arf c'est buggé, on voit pas le vrai perso
edit2: ah si: il faut cliquer sur Vifarc
edit3: ah mais ça marche que pour moi, mon compte (me suis delog pour tester): *comment on fait?*

----------


## Elgin675

1) Tu dois cliquer sur ton pseudo, tout en haut du site de Path of Exile, afin d'afficher ton profil.
2) Ensuite, dans la colonne à droite, il faut cliquer sur "Privacy settings".
3) Ensuite, il faut décocher "Set profile as private (hides all tabs including Overview", et "Hide Characters tab".
4) Finalement, clique sur le bouton "update", afin de valider tes choix.

Ca rendra ton profil ouvert à tous  :;): .

----------


## mentasm

Question technique :
Mon PoE tourne sous Steam à la maison, si je joue sur un autre ordi avec le client GGG installé, y a moyen de retrouver son compte?

----------


## ERISS

> "update" Ca rendra ton profil ouvert à tous .


Fait. Merci. Je me souviens que le perso défonce bien mais est un peu fragile (malgré son block de dualwield et son esquive), il faut parfois faire du hit&run ou bien sortir l'arc.

----------


## cailloux

> Question technique :
> Mon PoE tourne sous Steam à la maison, si je joue sur un autre ordi avec le client GGG installé, y a moyen de retrouver son compte?


Je vois pas pourquoi non ? Si tu as les identifiants...

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Question technique :
> Mon PoE tourne sous Steam à la maison, si je joue sur un autre ordi avec le client GGG installé, y a moyen de retrouver son compte?





> Je vois pas pourquoi non ? Si tu as les identifiants...


Si c'est un compte GGG lié à un compte steam, oui aucun problème.

Si c'est un compte steam seul, faut demander à GGG (mail support) de créer un compte car tu n'as pas d'identifiants GGG.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Cliquez pour une boite "storm" gratos, aujourd'hui seulement : https://www.pathofexile.com/shop/present

Posté à 21h sur le site officiel ( https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1804597 ) donc je suppose que ça fonctionne jusqu'à demain 21h !

----------


## Hargun

Merci ! Je serais passé à coté  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Découverte du jour : Belcer, le boss de Shore (t8), ben il fait pop un fantôme à 50% de vie, et un autre à 25% de vie... Du coup quand on overkill pas la zone comme à nos habitudes, ben il peut se faire posséder deux fois... pratique pour le challenge ! XD

----------


## Hargun

Découverte du jour : Les boss de Canyon (il me semble), super confiant sur ma tankiness, je n'ai rien lu sur le contenu des maps... Je perd donc mon cyclone 83 sur le bleeding du chien après le kill de son pote, surpris par l'enrage, je pense avoir spam une popo vide :/
C'est con, je venais de rentrer dans le ladder BHC.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Découverte du jour : Belcer, le boss de Shore (t8), ben il fait pop un fantôme à 50% de vie, et un autre à 25% de vie... Du coup quand on overkill pas la zone comme à nos habitudes, ben il peut se faire posséder deux fois... pratique pour le challenge ! XD


Sérieux tu découvres ça que maintenant?  ::XD::

----------


## Ravine

::):

----------


## Mijka

Coucou  ::): 

J'étais un gros fan de D2+LoD à l'époque et la sortie de D3 m'avait vraiment séché (pas aimé). Après recherches entre les états actuels de D3 et PoE, c'est PoE qui me correspond le plus : j'ai créé récemment un petit shadow/assassin l56 qui se balade dans l'acte 4 en cruel.

C'est possible de rejoindre la guilde ? Pseudo : "Mijka". Je vais peut-être faire d'autres persos mais le nom de compte ça correspond à quoi ? L'adresse mail de login ?

A bientôt ^^.

----------


## lhf

> Cliquez pour une boite "storm" gratos, aujourd'hui seulement : https://www.pathofexile.com/shop/present
> 
> Posté à 21h sur le site officiel ( https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1804597 ) donc je suppose que ça fonctionne jusqu'à demain 21h !


Ca semble toujours valable pour ceux comme moi qui l'aurait loupé.

----------


## Ravine

RIP au level 87.32, sur un Bameth - Detonate Dead. Forcement, ca ne se bloque pas ca. Du coup je digere un peu et je reflechis a mon prochain move. Si je reroll, ca sera probablement en BSC, du coup j'aurai 120c et 1ex + tout mon matos a redistribuer en BHC.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> RIP au level 87.32, sur un Bameth - Detonate Dead. Forcement, ca ne se bloque pas ca. Du coup je digere un peu et je reflechis a mon prochain move. Si je reroll, ca sera probablement en BSC, du coup j'aurai 120c et 1ex + tout mon matos a redistribuer en BHC.


RIP ! GG pour être arrivé si loin !  :;):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> RIP au level 87.32, sur un Bameth - Detonate Dead. Forcement, ca ne se bloque pas ca. Du coup je digere un peu et je reflechis a mon prochain move. Si je reroll, ca sera probablement en BSC, du coup j'aurai 120c et 1ex + tout mon matos a redistribuer en BHC.


RIP ! Pareil que Styx, surtout qu'en Breach c'est balèze d'arriver lvl87 si tu joues pas trop hardcore.

----------


## Hargun

Mon premier loot exalted orb en BHC, dried lake cruel :x

----------


## CaMarchePas

Après 5 ou 6 stack de scrolls avec The Void, hier soir j'ai eu une exalted !  :B): 

Prochaine étape : les 5 mirror sur Emporor's luck pour faire oublier les exalts de Psycho !  ::P:

----------


## leon9999

Une question pour Izaro en merciless. Si durant le laby on a la phase charge dissipator pour Izaro c'est mort ? Car il me OS quand il est buff.

J'ai l'impression que c'est la pire mécanique pour lui car quand je me bat contre lui durant les autres rencontre c'est faisable. Après j'ai pas un stuff de ouf mais sans ce buff je pense que je peut le passer.

Déjà deux jours que je tente le laby et deux fois une phase avec la charge.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Une question pour Izaro en merciless. Si durant le laby on a la phase charge dissipator pour Izaro c'est mort ? Car il me OS quand il est buff.
> 
> J'ai l'impression que c'est la pire mécanique pour lui car quand je me bat contre lui durant les autres rencontre c'est faisable. Après j'ai pas un stuff de ouf mais sans ce buff je pense que je peut le passer.
> 
> Déjà deux jours que je tente le laby et deux fois une phase avec la charge.


Pour la phase des charges : quand il a un certain nombre de charges, clique sur un des piliers et ça la retire toutes, après faut bien calculer le temps restant avant la fin de sa phase pour utiliser un pilier avant qu'il s'en aille. 

C'est pas spécialement le plus dangereux, mais toutes les phases qui donnent un boost à Izaro peuvent rendre le combat bien plus difficile...
Les essences élémentaires et les effigies lui donnent un gros boost de dégât élémentaire, les gargoyles lui donnent un bonus de vitesse/dégat/résistance... Alors que les portails ça fait pop du monde et ça peut aider (ça te permet de gagner des charges de popo ou de leech), idem pour les généraux... Les fonts (piliers à malédictions) sont vachement dangereux aussi (vulnerability, temporal chain, elemental weakness). Les statues dorées font des explosions aléatoires...

----------


## leon9999

> Pour la phase des charges : quand il a un certain nombre de charges, clique sur un des piliers et ça la retire toutes, après faut bien calculer le temps restant avant la fin de sa phase pour utiliser un pilier avant qu'il s'en aille. 
> 
> C'est pas spécialement le plus dangereux, mais toutes les phases qui donnent un boost à Izaro peuvent rendre le combat bien plus difficile...
> Les essences élémentaires et les effigies lui donnent un gros boost de dégât élémentaire, les gargoyles lui donnent un bonus de vitesse/dégat/résistance... Alors que les portails ça fait pop du monde et ça peut aider (ça te permet de gagner des charges de popo ou de leech), idem pour les généraux... Les fonts (piliers à malédictions) sont vachement dangereux aussi (vulnerability, temporal chain, elemental weakness). Les statues dorées font des explosions aléatoires...


Merci pour les explications. Je pense que c'est le stuff alors car il me saut dessus direct et me OS donc je pense pas qu'il est un maximum de charge dès le début  ::P:  Après 4.4K de life c'est pas énorme (cause de la tabula ).

Après faut que je vois si je vais pas changer de skill pour ce boss car l'arc est bien pour l'aoe mais après quand Izaro est seul c'est chaud , faut que je creuse. peut être spark ou firestom.

Edit : bon ben il suffisait que je post et je passe l'étape 2 tranquille ^^ j'ai passé arc lvl 19 en map et j'ai changé la popo d'armure contre la basalt vu le peu d'armure que j'ai les 20% sont plus bénéfique.

----------


## Ourg

j'ai loot http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Tukohama%27s_Fortress sur le breach, apparement çà se vend 10 exalted ou 700 chaos, je vais être riche

----------


## Flibustier

> j'ai loot http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Tukohama%27s_Fortress sur le breach, apparement çà se vend 10 exalted ou 700 chaos, je vais être riche


7 ex selon http://poe.ninja/bsc/unique-armours . Il va surement augmenter comme à chaque fois dans les ligues temporaires.

C'est un très bon item. J'ai fait un build inquisitor triple totem crit' flameblast avec. Le double totem était dépassé pour gérer la masse d'assaillants venant des brèches mais avec 3, ça allait très bien. Il y a surement d'autres skills qui doivent bien lui aller...

----------


## Ourg

merci je connaissais pas ce site, je n'allais que sur poe.trade, il prend les infos de ce dernier ?

----------


## alogos

Directement de l'api de ggg normalement.

----------


## Hargun

> merci je connaissais pas ce site, je n'allais que sur poe.trade, il prend les infos de ce dernier ?


Je suppose, vu que le petit logo tout à droite t’envoie directement vers la page de poe.trade de l'item  ::):

----------


## Ifit

J'ai mis quasi toutes les maps de T1 à T9 dans le guild stash 17 , servez vous !

----------


## Elgin675

C'est sympa Ifit  :;):  !
J'en ai pris trois qui me manquaient  :;):  !!!

Merci  ::):  !

----------


## Enyss

J'ai fait une petite razzia pour boucher les trous dans mon atlas. Merci !

----------


## Ifit

J'ai poster mon build sur le forum : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1808549
Pas encore tout bien présenté,complet mais l'essentiel est la.

----------


## Jeager

On veut la video !

----------


## Ifit

> On veut la video !


Upload en cours, volcano T14 double boss. Une version assez simple de la map.

edit : upload terminé

----------


## Jeager

C'est bien quand le vehicule est a l'arret qu'on vomi normalement ? :P

 edit ; bon ba rip la witch lvl87 sur poormachin de jana -_-

----------


## cailloux

Bon pour une fois je fais un perso (softcore) que je compte amener un peu plus haut que le level 70.

Archer crit avec blast rain pour repousser les streums. Les chances d'avoir un anneau +1 curse avec une vaal c'est de combien ?

Réponse : 0 ça se met sur les amulettes ! cool !

----------


## GUESH

Il y a aussi certains uniques qui augmentent le nombre de curses (Cospri's Will, Doedre's Damning, Windscream)

----------


## Leybi

Ouais attention le +1 curse sur amulette c'est hyper rare, je te conseille de prendre doedre's damning pour commencer.

----------


## Ourg

j'ai un doute sur le life leech et per hit.

Les 2 stacks bien et il n'y a que le life leech qui est cap ?

Si on atteint le cap du life leech, le life par hit se cumule bien ?

----------


## GUESH

Bon bon, ce build avec 5 golems me faisait de l’œil depuis pas mal de temps. J'ai décidé de me lancer hier soir :D

Niveau 61 au moment où je parle, c'est assez fendard. Je l'ai monté avec firestorm jusqu'au level 41, j'ai ensuite mis tous les jewels (payés 7 ex au total  :Gerbe:  ) et les deux armes. C'est la promenade depuis, j'ai fait le labyrinthe cruel dans la foulée (au niveau 45, sans être passé par le normal avant -je ne savais même pas que c'était possible) : le pauvre Izaro s'est pris la pire rouste de sa vie  ::P: 

A voir pour les maps et le endgame (pour l'instant mon stuff est ultra moisi) mais c'est très prometteur

----------


## Hargun

> Bon bon, ce build avec 5 golems me faisait de l’œil depuis pas mal de temps. J'ai décidé de me lancer hier soir :D


J'ai un perso en cours pour le pentagolem mais je n'ai pas les moyens de me prendre la plus grosse jewel sans me ruiner et je trouve les hybrid vraiment fragiles au final, ça me ferait chier de la perdre juste après avoir claqué les ex :x

----------


## marmsan

Bonjour ,

Je suis nouveau sur POE et je joue à l'arc pour l'instant . Quelle gemme me conseillez vous  , je suis un peu perdu avec tout ce choix .

----------


## lhf

Tiens essaye ce build : 
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1041989

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Avant de suivre un build jer découvrirai d'abord le jeu par moi même...

A l'arc tu as le choix, feu, glace, poison, multi arrow, explosive... Le plus important c'est d'en utiliser une seule en principale, puis de relier ta gemme principale aux gemmes de support. Genre fire arrow en skill principale que tu relies (link) à pierce, lesser multi proj, faster attack... Je te conseille ce guide http://www.biendebuter.net/path-of-exile/ Il n'est plus complet mais reste très bien fait pour un nouveau joueur. 

Et puis quand tu te rendras compte que ton perso n'ira pas plus loin que le début de merciless, tu suivras un build.  ::P:

----------


## GUESH

> J'ai un perso en cours pour le pentagolem mais je n'ai pas les moyens de me prendre la plus grosse jewel sans me ruiner et je trouve les hybrid vraiment fragiles au final, ça me ferait chier de la perdre juste après avoir claqué les ex :x


Oui les deux bijoux Anima Stone et Primordial Might sont très coûteux, je les ai payés respectivement 4 ex et 3 ex (j'aurais pu attendre un peu pour avoir le premier à 3 ex mais j'étais impatient). Les 6 autres (répartis entre Primodial Harmony et Primordial Eminence) se trouvent à 6-8C en BSC. D'ailleurs le gars se blinde d'Harmony (5-1) pour la survie, mais je pense faire un 4-2 voire un 3-3 (pour le moment un seul de mes golems est mort, je pense que l'Eminence permettra de tuer un peu plus vite certains boss, à tester).
L'ES c'est bien, surtout CI pour l'immunité au dégâts chaos. J'y pense mais il faut garder en tête qu'on joue sans bouclier ce qui fait quand même bien mal niveau ES. Après on a déjà 21% de résistance aux dégâts de chaos grâce au necro, 35% de plus avec une Atziri's Promise, suffit d'en gratter un peu sur le reste et on est pas trop mal (anneaux amethyst par exemple).

Un peu de blabla sur l'évolution / le ressenti du perso :


Spoiler Alert! 



https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...ier/characters
Niveau 78 à présent, le merciless c'était la promenade malgré des résistances négatives partout, de -22 à -55 (et le -60 du chaos) : forcément, quand les mobs n'ont pas le temps de taper  ::P: 

A compter du niveau 70, j'ai vidé mes cartes jaunes jusqu'au T9, ça se passe très bien, quels que soient les mods (il n'y a que l'ele reflect que je n'ai pas encore eu). Les boss sont pour l'instant inexistants. J'ai tout fait en tabula avec des bottes, casque et gants sans ES et sans vie, quelques morts sur du saignement essentiellement (mais j'ai fini par comprendre que j'avais oublié ma potion anti-saignement dans mon coffre). J'suis aussi mort quelques fois sur un excès de confiance (du genre se poser en plein milieu d'une breach et alt tab -d'ailleurs ça met en évidence le gros point faible du build selon moi qui est l'absence de leech). J'en ai profité pour dire bonjour à Atziri, je lui ai roulé dessus. Idem pour le labyrinthe merciless.

J'ai ensuite récupéré un peu de matos qui traînait dans mon coffre, j'ai acheté un vaal regalia que j'ai 6L dans la foulée, j'ai balancé une essence pas trop dégueu dont je me contente pour l'instant.
Mon équipement est encore modeste (notamment les bottes/gants/anneaux... tout en fait), niveau stats ça donne : 



(manquent encore 3 jewels)

Je ne suis pas encore décidé niveau flacons : Atziri's Promise, Seething ... of stauching et Quicksilver vont rester. Pour les deux autres j'ai pour le moment une quartz et une granite, j'hésite avec taste of hate, une jade et une basalt.

Les objectifs à court terme vont être de placer les trois derniers jewels, monter les gemmes lvl 21 / 20% qualité et d'améliorer les défenses.


Niveau ressenti, c'est comme dit le gars sur son post : tu lances tes golems dans ton hideout, t'envoies la carte, tu marches, de temps en temps d'appuies sur la touche de la potion de vitesse et tu lances un flesh offering si t'es vraiment chaud. 
Les golems tuent les mobs même en dehors de l'écran, ils sont un peu cons sur certaines cartes par contre (celles un peu tortueuses comme underground river, tu les coinces facilement mais ils finissent par se TP -avec des bijoux augmentant les vitesse de déplacement des minions comme conseillé par le gars ça doit moins se ressentir) ou dans certaines situation (breach de xoph par exemple, ils font exprès de rester sur les éruptions de feu on dirait). 
Ils sont vraiment solides en revanche : j'en ai perdu un seul depuis le niveau 41. Ils survivent d'ailleurs très bien sans moi; et sur mes quelques morts en breach ils ont pu tout nettoyer pendant que je gisais au sol.

----------


## Hargun

J'ai une wither 76, stuff très moyen et torse unique 550 ES, j'ai 11k ES. J'ai test jusqu'à T7 pour le moment, facetank des breach grâce à vaal disci/Atziri's Promise + vaal pact.
J’espère pouvoir approcher de la même tankiness, en supposant que les golems aggro assez pour compenser l'absence de leech... D'ailleurs, en cas que coup dur, hormis vaal disic, j'ai d'autres options ?

----------


## GUESH

Je l'ai un peu évoqué dans mon message (la partie sur l'excès de confiance), ce build n'est pas fait pour coller le boss (ou même les mobs) de près, en gros tu te mets temporairement près d'eux pour leur filer les curses et tu recules derrière les golems. Les golems de feu tirant à distance, tu peux faire des dégâts sur le boss sans qu'il ne soit sur ton écran, c'est déjà pas mal niveau survie.
Les breaches et leur densité importante rendent le leech très puissant, avec le build tel que le type le présente là et donc tel que je le joue, je ne peux pas m'amuser à faire des câlins aux mobs, clairement.

Une piste pour la survie qui me vient : prendre la potion Rumi's Concoction pour remplacer la granite classique.

J'allais éditer pour préciser mon message précédent concernant CI/ES : vu que tu n'as pas de leech, les cartes avec mod "cannot regenerate life/mana/ES" c'est foutu. J'avais zappé ce mod, il suffit du coup de prendre une potion mana (ou mana/vie) pour pouvoir lancer flesh offering et des golems si besoin.

Je suis par ailleurs tombé sur une carte avec ele reflect, les golems meurent sur les breaches mais ça reste très raisonnable : j'ai croisé le bon Uul-Netol en T10 , j'ai dû recast les golems peut-être 4 ou 5 fois et je n'ai jamais été dépassé (=je ne suis jamais tombé à moins de 4 golems). RAS sur le reste de la map, boss de fin compris.



Un gars vient de poster une question assez intéressante à propos de l'utilisation d'un bouclier :



> Does Work a Shield with high Spell dmg and crit with "Necromantic Aegis" on the Golems?
> The spell dmg does not apear in the Tooltip, if yes, this would be an insane dps push.


Aucune idée de ce que cela donnerait, mais ça pourrait du coup rendre la version CI plus abordable.

----------


## Hargun

Ok, merci pour le retour. Je vais faire safe, CI, 10k+ ES et une vaal disci + inc duration, ça devrait le faire :P
Peut être un cwdt + desecrate + bone offering aussi, le block aide toujours.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Does Work a Shield with high Spell dmg and crit with "Necromantic Aegis" on the Golems?
> The spell dmg does not apear in the Tooltip, if yes, this would be an insane dps push.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Aucune idée de ce que cela donnerait, mais ça pourrait du coup rendre la version CI plus abordable.


Plus abordable pour quelle raison ?

Par ce que tu as moins besoin de jewel qui coute cher ? peut être, mais faudrait tester avec et sans le jewel (par ce que c'est peut être monstrueux avec les deux  ::P:  )

Mais si c'est par ce que tu comptes avoir plus d'ES avec le bouclier, ben tu n'en auras pas car le bouclier n'affecte alors que tes minions. 

Au cas zou.

----------


## alogos

Sinon, pour ourg : oui, seul le leech est cap, le life/mana gain on hit est instant et indépendant.

----------


## Hargun

> Par ce que tu as moins besoin de jewel qui coute cher ? peut être, mais faudrait tester avec et sans le jewel (par ce que c'est peut être monstrueux avec les deux  )


Je ne pense pas que tu puisses te passer d'Anima, avec un bouclier tu as déjà un golem de moins, sans Anima tu passes à 2 golems :P
Peut être que si le +spell ou le crit du bouclier fonctionne sur les golems tu peux compenser la perte d'un mais 3, j'en doute.

----------


## Ifit

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu il va y avoir surement une autre league entre breach et la 3.0.

----------


## cailloux

J'ai drop une shaper's orb Tiers 1 et... je comprends pas ? ça sert à quoi ? on en profite comment ?

Edit : ayé je viens de comprendu.

Mes bouclier/armes qui renvoient des dégats  ça marche quand le streums se rate ?

----------


## Kojackeuh

Yo, je requiers votre expertise.

J'arrive lvl 80, et depuis quelques niveaux l'avancée devient assez frustrante. J'arrive pas à drop des maps de Tier suffisants pour XP correctement (j'ai que des tier 3 à dispo là) et j'ai l'impression que les maps jaunes sont un poil chaudes pour moi. J'ai donc deux questions : 

- Il y a une sorte d'équivalence pour les maps jaunes ? genre c'est faisable à partir de niveau normal +X ?
- Comment on avance bien en endgame ? Comment on drop les maps qu'il nous faut ?

Pendant que j'y suis, je suis le plus élevé des gens que je connais alors j'arrive pas trop à situer si je suis bien côté DPS et resistance / vie. Au niveau 80 (et 90) on vise quelles valeurs ?

Mon gus : inquisiteur lvl 80. https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...wyr/characters

En vous remerciant.

----------


## Hargun

Perso, je ne comprend pas ton build :x

J'ai l'impression que tu te disperses énormément, que ce soit au niveau de ton skill tree ou de tes spells... Un peu comme si tu avais pris les nodes qui te semblait sympa au fur à mesure de ton avancée.

Il faut essayer d'avoir une vision plus globale de ton personnage. Au final, tu dois manquer de dps pour enchaîner rapidement les maps/zones.

Pour le dps/tankiness, c'est plus simple si tu fais un screen  ::):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

J'ai pas regardé le tree mais un coup d'oeil rapide sur le stuff explique déja beaucoup de choses. 

C'est quoi ta skill principale?  ::ninja::  Choisis en une, et fais un 4 links pour faire un peu plus de dps. Vire la carnage heart qui réduit pas mal ta survivabilité, -25%hp/ES alors que tu fais un build qui a l'air d'utiliser les deux. Perso je trouve ça déja miraculeux que tu sois arrivé aussi loin.  ::P:

----------


## Dirian

@Kojackeuh

Pour etre arrivé lvl 80 avec un stuff et arbre pareil, tu as gagné mon respect un canard en plastique.

Ne le prend pas mal, mais sans même avoir vu ta fiche de perso IG, je pense que tu as autant de vie qu'un chaton, et le dps d'une moule asthmatique.
A tel point que je ne sais pas quoi te dire pour ameliorer la chose.

----------


## Enyss

> A tel point que je ne sais pas quoi te dire pour ameliorer la chose.


Reroller  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, pareil que les canards du dessus. Level 80 avec ce build, c'est déjà pas mal  :;):

----------


## Kojackeuh

Haha, merci pour vos retours, j'ai l'impression d'être un PGM  :Cigare: 




> Perso, je ne comprend pas ton build :x
> 
> J'ai l'impression que tu te disperses énormément, que ce soit au niveau de ton skill tree ou de tes spells... Un peu comme si tu avais pris les nodes qui te semblait sympa au fur à mesure de ton avancée.


C'est à peu près ce qui s'est passé au début, mais là ça me semblait cohérent, je cherche le spell damage, l'armure, la vie




> Il faut essayer d'avoir une vision plus globale de ton personnage. Au final, tu dois manquer de dps pour enchaîner rapidement les maps/zones.
> 
> Pour le dps/tankiness, c'est plus simple si tu fais un screen


J'ai pas de screen mais j'ai les chiffres plus bas, merci !




> J'ai pas regardé le tree mais un coup d'oeil rapide sur le stuff explique déja beaucoup de choses. 
> 
> C'est quoi ta skill principale?  Choisis en une, et fais un 4 links pour faire un peu plus de dps. Vire la carnage heart qui réduit pas mal ta survivabilité, -25%hp/ES alors que tu fais un build qui a l'air d'utiliser les deux. Perso je trouve ça déja miraculeux que tu sois arrivé aussi loin.


Là c'est l'inqui lvl 59, ça aurait effectivement été miraculeux !




> @Kojackeuh
> 
> Pour etre arrivé lvl 80 avec un stuff et arbre pareil, tu as gagné mon respect un canard en plastique.
> 
> Ne le prend pas mal, mais sans même avoir vu ta fiche de perso IG, je pense que tu as autant de vie qu'un chaton, et le dps d'une moule asthmatique.
> A tel point que je ne sais pas quoi te dire pour ameliorer la chose.


J'ai pas les screens mais je vais détailler le build, j'ai noté les valeurs : 

Déjà j'ai Determination pour l'armure, et Frostbite en aura (95% de mana reserved)

Mon skill principal est Vortex, sur Doon Cuebiyari (iron will lvl 30) et linké avec increase duration et conc effect je fait "3840 à 5756" dégât de froid + 5752 DPS du DOT sur 4,98 secondes.
J'ai Frostbolt associé à un support Iron Will, Cold to Fire et Faster Projectiles pour tirer de loin (et reduced mana quand j'arriverai à le linker) qui fait "1961 à 2942" de froid et "3109 à 4664" de feu (soit 5071 à 7606) le DPS est à 12k.

Associé à Frostbite, c'est quand même assez satisfaisant, et j'ai du feu si le mob resist cold.

Pour la resistance au CAC, j'ai aussi Enduring cry (3 charges endu sur un pack de mob) et Molten Shell pour les bleu / extra life (mais j'ai rarement le temps de m'en servir) qui fait "7454 à 11183" dégât de feu.

En armure, j'ai 11503 de base et j'utilise Molten Shell (+4%), un chaos golem (+4%) et des potions granite ou basalt, je monte à 80% si j'ai besoin.

En stats, j'ai 241 en intell, 97 en dext et 449 en force, qui me permet d'avoir quelques DPS avec Iron Will.
Resists : 70 feu, 75 light, 68 cold et 46 chaos.

Là j'ai 3582 PdV et 282 ES, mais j'ai respec, (j'avais 3100 environ il y a un niveau, c'était compliqué de pas mourir).
En mana, avec blasphemy / frostbite et Determination, ça me fait une grosse réserve, du coup j'ai 183/1149 mais je suis vraiment jamais à court.

A côté de ça, j'ai Glacial Hammer avec fortify support pour la resistance et des dégats ajouté mais qui font pas du tout mal (2000 DPS à tout casser), c'est juste histoire d'avoir un back up pour les mobs qui résistent elemental (comme le gros Rhoa reulou). J'ai aussi CWDT avec Immortal Call et (parce que je l'ai vu sur tous les builds) et qui lance Enfeeble en même temps. Mais je suis pas hyper fan en fait, ça me bouffe mes charges d'enduring cry trop rapidement.

Pour revenir sur la "philosophie" de mon build, l'idée est d'avoir un gros sort de zone avec DOT (vortex) que je peux caster sur moi ou caster loin si les mobs tapent fort avec Frostbolt, skill qui me sert aussi pour du Direct Damage. Et même si je suis assez satisfait des dégâts de vortex (qui n'est que lvl 18), je vois que Frostbolt ne va pas faire plus de dégât encore longtemps.

Du coup pour l'arbre, toutes les passive que j'ai choisies me semblent cohérentes, mais je vois bien que mon tree est plus "ramassé" que ce je vois dans les builds habituels.
En gros, je dis oui ou non à ce qui se présente : Spell damage, je dis oui, Mana (augmentation / réduction) je dis oui, Armure, je dis oui (dégât physique, je dis non).
Après je vais chercher du radius et de l'area damage pour Vortex. Ce qui fait que j'ai pas mal de chose dans le "carré de départ du templar" qui me vont bien.
Ensuite, je pars vers la witch pour chopper du dégat de froid et le bonus de DOT en choppant de la vie / resist chaos, mana, spell damage sur le trajet.
Puis je pars vers le marauder pour choper de la vie, de l'armure et de la force (plus de dégât avec Iron Will).

En gros, tous les passive que j'ai me servent sur le papier, mais il y en a peut-être des superflues, ou pas aussi efficaces que ça devrait.

Du coup voilà pour le détail, du coup des nouvelles questions : 

- Ca prend combien de temps de faire une maps blanche à peu près ? J'ai pas l'impression d'être particulièrement lent mais j'arrive pas à droper de maps de tier 5 (et plus) et je n'ai plus qu'une seule tier 3 dans mon coffre  ::(: 
- 3600 pdv (et +5% à chaque fois pour les 5 ou 6 niveaux suivants) ça vous semble vraiment pas assez ? On vise quelle valeur ?
Je ne meurs plus depuis le dernier respec de vie, mais j'ai pas encore rencontré de gros boss type fin d'acte (j'ai dû mourir 15 fois sur Malachaï en merciless).

En vous remerciant, bonsoir.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ton lien renvoyait vers le lvl59, j'ai pas fait attention.

----------


## canope

Salut les canards,

Je suis lvl 78 je crois et je joue assassin blade flurry. OP cette spé...vraiment. Je fais les maps T6-9 très facilement. Mon seul problème c'est quand je tombe sur un mode "reflect physical dmge"...je ne peux rien faire au risque de m'OS. Je n'arrive qu'à faire du mono cible. 
Est ce que vous avez une idée de comment remédier à ça? S'il n'y a rien à faire, je continuerai à dépenser des chaos pour virer ça mais ça fait chier!

----------


## alogos

> Mes bouclier/armes qui renvoient des dégats  ça marche quand le streums se rate ?


Non.




> Est ce que vous avez une idée de comment remédier à ça? S'il n'y a rien à faire, je continuerai à dépenser des chaos pour virer ça mais ça fait chier!


Life Leech + Vaal Pact
ou... Physical to Lightning + Added Fire + Weapon Elemental Damage et tu vire Melee Physical Damage.
Tu feras moins mal en physique comme ça  ::P: 

@Kojackeuh : faut plus dans les 4000-5000 hp pour les maps. Impressionnantes résist chaos, mais faut vraiment avoir 75 en élem minimum avant.
J'ai pas accès à ta fiche au boulot, donc je peux dire que ça.

----------


## ERISS

> Je n'arrive qu'à faire du mono cible.


Il y a une rune de support qui transforme le mono en multi, c'est super pratique pour taper du boss, ça bute ses acolytes à côté en même temps, on a pas à changer de cible.

----------


## GUESH

> Du coup voilà pour le détail, du coup des nouvelles questions : 
> 
> - Ca prend combien de temps de faire une maps blanche à peu près ? J'ai pas l'impression d'être particulièrement lent mais j'arrive pas à droper de maps de tier 5 (et plus) et je n'ai plus qu'une seule tier 3 dans mon coffre 
> - 3600 pdv (et +5% à chaque fois pour les 5 ou 6 niveaux suivants) ça vous semble vraiment pas assez ? On vise quelle valeur ?
> Je ne meurs plus depuis le dernier respec de vie, mais j'ai pas encore rencontré de gros boss type fin d'acte (j'ai dû mourir 15 fois sur Malachaï en merciless).
> 
> En vous remerciant, bonsoir.


Dépend des maps pour le temps (y a des tracés plus ou moins favorables), mais en gros les mobs blancs faut les tuer en un coup et s'arrêter un minimum sur les rares.
Ton arbre et tes gemmes ça part dans tous les sens : t'as du dégât de mêlée, du dégât de sort, du dégât électricité, du dégât feu, du dégât froid, du dégât chaos, du bonus DOT, etc... Concentre toi sur un seul type de dégâts ça ira déjà mieux. Prends aussi un skill de mouvement (flame dash que tu as déjà c'est bien) et une potion Quicksilver.

Ton stuff est carrément moyen. Si tu es chaud pour un peu de commerce, avec un budget de 10 chaos je te trouve de quoi faire des maps jusqu'au T10. Il te faut avant tout 75% de résistance feu/froid/électricité en merciless (donc 135% dans le hideout, le chaos est anecdotique au début), ensuite une armure/arme avec 5 liens (ça coûte quedalle et ça va bien booster tes dégâts) et enfin un roll de vie/energy shield sur chaque pièce d'armure.

Faudra quand même faire un nouveau personnage selon moi (ou alors te ruiner en orb of regret). N'hésite pas à suivre un guide au début, ça t'aidera si par la suite tu souhaites faire ton propre build.

----------


## Nearo

> ...
> N'hésite pas à *suivre un guide* au début, ça t'aidera si par la suite tu souhaites faire ton propre build.


J'aimerais me mettre au jeu (j'ai dû y jouer 30 min il y a un an), vous en avez des sympas à conseiller ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1815546

News de ce matin sur ce qui va venir :
-ligue 2.6.0 après celle ci et avant la 3.0
-on garde le rythme de 13 semaines par ligue => du coup 3.0 pour juin ?
-ligue béta pour la 3.0 vers le milieu de la ligue 2.6 (on peut supposer pareil que pour Awakening : client séparé)

----------


## Yshuya

Celle-ci se termine quand plus ou moins ?

----------


## GUESH

> J'aimerais me mettre au jeu (j'ai dû y jouer 30 min il y a un an), vous en avez des sympas à conseiller ?


Pour des guides sur l'ensemble du jeu, va sur ce forum : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...lay-discussion
Le premier message du topic sur lequel nous sommes contient aussi plein de liens utiles !  ::): 

Ensuite si tu cherches un build pour commencer sur cette ligue, dans chaque sous-forum de classe il y a un post qui regroupe un ensemble de builds (par exemple pour maraudeur  ). Faut chercher les trucs estampillés "Beginners friendly" ou "Budget". J'ai pour ma part commencé la ligue avec ce build, un maraudeur avec deux totems, j'suis monté jusqu'au lvl 90 / T14 sans problème avec un stuff assez pourri.

----------


## alogos

> Celle-ci se termine quand plus ou moins ?


C'est marqué dans la news, dans 7 semaines

----------


## cailloux

J'ai envie de tester un truc débile :

Les gants qui inverse le knockback : shockwave totem + fast casting + increase area + whatever (je pense qu'on peut pas rajouter du knockback en plus) Histoire de bien paquer les mobs.

Explosive harrow + fast attack + whatever

Départ chez le hierophant pour augmenter encore l'area du totem.

Mais il me faut le Lioneye's Fall.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'ai envie de tester un truc débile :
> 
> Les gants qui inverse le knockback : shockwave totem + fast casting + increase area + whatever (je pense qu'on peut pas rajouter du knockback en plus) Histoire de bien paquer les mobs.
> 
> Explosive harrow + fast attack + whatever
> 
> Départ chez le hierophant pour augmenter encore l'area du totem.
> 
> Mais il me faut le Lioneye's Fall.


Ca marche bien, et pas besoin d'explosive arrow, ils vont déjà crever sur les totems !  ::P: 

Une autre variante de ce principe, qui est passé en build of the week : ranged attack totem + les nodes en arc pour stun et knockback on crit (king of the hill)

----------


## Dirian

le cadavre de kripp bouge encore, et il joue avec un stuff de que tout le monde qualifierait de "merde"

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Il a quand meme une carcass.  ::ninja::

----------


## alogos

Quand tu compares la carcass jack à son amu ou sa griffe... la carcass c'est de la merde.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Quand tu compares la carcass jack à son amu ou sa griffe... la carcass c'est de la merde.


La griffe : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/The_Rabid_Rhoa 1 alch / 1 chaos la carte x4 (qui se farme relativement facilement aussi), faut du bol pour le roll attack speed mais tu peux toujours craft 11% via vagan

Et en mode yolo augment y'a aussi http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/The_Twins pas cher non plus pour plus grosse attack speed que ce qu'il a mais faut réussir à avoir le chaos après.

Pour l'amulette, faut choper la base (1 alch / chaos), le ivl tu t'en fous presque puisque elle ne droppe qu'en map donc largement suffisant pour max life et après tu rolls avec des alts... t'as juste besoin du max life donc bon. 

Même si la griffe faut du bol pour avoir attack speed et chaos, mais ça se roll aussi mais plus cher vu que tu ne veux pas "que" l'un ou l'autre je suppose.

Mon maraudeur a un arbre assez proche, je vais ptet tenter le truc pour voir en pratique, au lieu de monter un assassin blade flurry !  ::P: 

edit : je confirme :
-marble amulette : 1 alch + 1 scour + 35 alt pour 81 life / +dex (pas une resist mais pour un début ça ira)
-rabid roah : 2 alch et 3 chaos pour les 4 cartes + 2 chaos pour roll attack speed +11% 
-hidden potential : 1 chaos un 23% (25% le max), y'en avait même un avec une corruption +1% chaos damage par item corrompu, sur une base perfect ça pourrait être intéressant ^^

Je testerais, plus tard, mais je testerais ^^

----------


## Loicthegreat

Bonjour.

Je souhaite monter une witch full fire, utilisant Fireball principalement et Fire Surge au cac si besoin (boss ?) en ayant ignite le mob en question pour bénéficier du bonus de dégâts de Fire Surge sur les cibles ignited.

Comme autres skills, je mettrai le golem de feu et Flame dash. Comme curse, flammability et, éventuellement, si j'arrive à en placer d'autres, enfeeble et/ou temporal chains.

Le CWDT sera avec immortal call.

Mon arbre de passifs donne ceci :
https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...zv6_Fs-ej-Cv5U

Z'en pensez quoi ?

Merci d'avance  ::): .

----------


## Jalkar

tu prends pas de noeud d'AOE, alors que Fireball et flamesurge en bénéficie  ::): 

Au passage check https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-q3f9pKXPe4 
C'est le build Fireball qu'a fait Mathil, plutôt très efficace  ::):

----------


## alogos

@CaMarchePas : il a pas un master craft, il a une attaque speed t1 je crois... donc c'est très loin de quelque essaie, ça se compte en dizaine d'essaie, et c'est pas la peine de partir de la divination card qui donne l'attaque speed, le chaos damage c'est encore plus rare.
La marble amulette, c'est effectivement pas cher si tu cherches pas un bon ilvl, mais pour vouloir acheter personnellement une ilvl 84 depuis plusieurs semaines, j'en vois pas passer à moins de 15c. 
Et 1 alch, 1 scour et 35 alt, ça fait déjà 3 chaos... plus l'amulette elle même à 1c. Tout ça pour perdre un slot précieux de résist vu que t'as choppé de la dex.
Chopper deux T1 intéressant sur du stuff bleus, c'est l'histoire de plusieurs chaos. Pour ça que je dis que carcass c'est pas le truc le plus cher du build.

@Loicthegreat
148% de life en 104 points, c'est pas assez. Ton pathing est pas terrible, y a plein de meilleur chemin à prendre (t'as éviter les nodes d'aoe de la witch?, y a des +10 d'intel qui sont tout seul...). Privilégie le cast speed au spell damage. L'avantage de prendre du fire/elemental damage, c'est pour double dip avec le burning, mais t'as pas beaucoup de chance d'ignite, et jouer avec flame surge serait pas terrible. Du coup, soit tu reste sur de l'ignite et tu zape flame surge, soit tu reste sur flame surge et tu prête moins attention au fire damage.
Je sais pas pourquoi t'as pris lige of the primordial et deux points intermédiaire plutôt qu'un gros notable dans l'ascendency...
Fireball est pas vraiment un skill top tier, flamesurge un peu plus. Mais tu devrais essayer flameblast, comme tout le monde  ::P:

----------


## Loicthegreat

Il n'y a pas beaucoup de nodes d'AOE je trouve. J'ai ajouté Blast Radius que j'avais zappé mais les autres, je les ai prises ou alors elles sont trop loin...

Ça donne : https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...zv6_Fs-ej-Cv5U

Et le build de Mathil, c'est un CI et il a l'air compliqué.

Moi, je préfère les trucs sobres et simples  ::): .

----------


## Loicthegreat

> @Loicthegreat
> 148% de life en 104 points, c'est pas assez. Ton pathing est pas terrible, y a plein de meilleur chemin à prendre (t'as éviter les nodes d'aoe de la witch?, y a des +10 d'intel qui sont tout seul...). Privilégie le cast speed au spell damage. L'avantage de prendre du fire/elemental damage, c'est pour double dip avec le burning, mais t'as pas beaucoup de chance d'ignite, et jouer avec flame surge serait pas terrible. Du coup, soit tu reste sur de l'ignite et tu zape flame surge, soit tu reste sur flame surge et tu prête moins attention au fire damage.
> Je sais pas pourquoi t'as pris lige of the primordial et deux points intermédiaire plutôt qu'un gros notable dans l'ascendency...
> Fireball est pas vraiment un skill top tier, flamesurge un peu plus. Mais tu devrais essayer flameblast, comme tout le monde


Salut.

Comment tu sais que ce n'est pas assez ? Il faut viser combien de %life ?
Je pense avoir pris à peu près tous les noeuds d'AOE à proximité possible (j'ai ajouté Blast Radius sur mon post juste au-dessus). Des +10 d'intel seuls ??
Pourquoi privilégier le cast speed au spell damage ? Le problème du cast speed est qu'il faut ensuite pouvoir tenir la cadence niveau mana. Et avec la gemme faster casting, je trouve que ça tire assez vite comme ça.
Effectivement, je me fous du burning mais j'ai pris du fire damage car ça a un impact sur les dégâts de la fireball  et de flame surge au même titre que le spell damage donc je ne comprends pas trop ta remarque. La gemme Fireball donne 39% de chance d'ignite au niveau 20, ajouté à ceux-ci les +chance d'ignite de l'arbre (environ 10% je crois), ça me donne environ une chance sur deux d'ignite, ce qui me paraît très bien pour pouvoir enchaîner sur Flame Surge.
Quel est le problème de Lige of the Primordial ? Ce n'est pas bien pour augmenter les dégâts de feu via le golem de feu ? Les deux points intermédiaires plutôt qu'un gros notable c'est parce que les notables restants débouchent sur des mécaniques dont je ne veux pas m'encombrer. Je veux jouer feu à fond, je ne veux pas voir d'étincelle à la con pour faire proc je ne sais quel notable pour augmenter les dégâts de feu etc... un truc SIMPLE, quoi !
C'est impossible de réussir un personnage avec les skills que l'on veut ? Il faut obligatoirement suivre une mouvance ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> @CaMarchePas : il a pas un master craft, il a une attaque speed t1 je crois... donc c'est très loin de quelque essaie, ça se compte en dizaine d'essaie, et c'est pas la peine de partir de la divination card qui donne l'attaque speed, le chaos damage c'est encore plus rare.
> La marble amulette, c'est effectivement pas cher si tu cherches pas un bon ilvl, mais pour vouloir acheter personnellement une ilvl 84 depuis plusieurs semaines, j'en vois pas passer à moins de 15c. 
> Et 1 alch, 1 scour et 35 alt, ça fait déjà 3 chaos... plus l'amulette elle même à 1c. Tout ça pour perdre un slot précieux de résist vu que t'as choppé de la dex.
> Chopper deux T1 intéressant sur du stuff bleus, c'est l'histoire de plusieurs chaos. Pour ça que je dis que carcass c'est pas le truc le plus cher du build.


Ben quelques chaos de craft, même 1 exalt de craft, ça reste pas grand chose et je pense qu'avec un exalt on est bien large ^^.

Carcasse jack 5L : 25 chaos. 
La griffe c'est T2 attack speed, et l'attack speed tu peux aussi en récupérer ailleurs plus haut que lui pour compense (ce n'est pas comme flat physical ou % physical local a une arme qui change drastiquement le résultat). Et t'as une carte qui garanti le mod le plus rare.
L'amulette en T1 life et resist 36-41 c'est <ilvl60 donc d'office disponible sur une marble. T'as pas besoin de ilvl84 sauf à chercher un second mod spécific ou min maxer les resists.

Ce sont des items bleus, ce n'est pas très dur ni très cher d'avoir deux rolls utiles, la suite le devient, et pendant que tu rolls ces mods tu peux récupérer d'autres bases qui se vendent bien plus cher (genre ton amulette qui choppe +20% ES, ta griffe qui récupère tyrannical...). Toi t'as besoin que du bleu donc t'as pas à casser l'item avec des regals ou crafts, du coup oui son équipement de base ne coûte "rien" et la carcasse est pas loin d'être le plus gros items tout en ne coûtant "pas grand chose". Par contre si tu regardes ses jewels, là le prix doit vachement monter : des résistances et du max life, c'est pas du tout le même prix, mais pas regardé non plus en détail s'il avait pris de très gros jewels ou juste accumulé 9 jewels potables.

Si j'ai craft l'attack speed et gardé un roll marble avec +dex c'est juste pour tester, et donc pour quelques chaos j'ai ce qu'il faut largement. Son stuff est mieux mais pas beaucoup plus cher, tu peux monter beauuuuuucoup plus cher je pense dans son build, genre à coup de gants atlas, anneaux flat physical atlas, version crit, griffe corrompue etc etc.

----------


## Hargun

> Salut.
> 
> Comment tu sais que ce n'est pas assez ? Il faut viser combien de %life ?


En HC on vise les 200%. Par dessus tu mets les % des jewels et de la vie T1 sur toutes les pièces rares. En SC je suppose que 175% ça doit le faire si tu ne veux pas passer ton temps à mourir.




> C'est impossible de réussir un personnage avec les skills que l'on veut ? Il faut obligatoirement suivre une mouvance ?


Tout dépend de ce que tu entends par "réussir". Si réussir c'est passer 90 tranquillement tu peux faire ce que tu veux mais si tu veux être 100 en league/faire shaper/avoir un clearspeed de fou, tu restreins beaucoup les builds viables.

Après, c'est poe, même en HC tu trouves des dizaines de builds "viables" et plus ou moins fun.

----------


## alogos

Et passer 90 avec un skill non top-tier, ça prend énormément plus de temps qu'avec un skill top-tier...
Si t'as pas du tout envie de te prendre la tête avec d'autre skill, Beacon of Ruin sera quand même mieux que Liege of the Primordial, mais bon... Liege of the primordial, c'est 50% de dégât, mais t'as déjà plein de dégât, donc avoir autre chose comme Beacon of Ruin te permettra d'avoir un meilleur clear speed, et de shock, ce qui correspond à 50% increased damage taken sur le mob, donc beaucoup plus efficace qu'un 50% increased damage. (si tu fais 10 dégâts de base avec 400% increased, tu feras 50 dégâts. si tu fais 10 dégâts avec 350% increased et le shock sur les mobs tu feras 45 dégâts et les mobs s'en prendront donc 67).

Le point à gauche de Light of Divinity, tu peux l'enlever. Heart and Soul, tu prends le chemin en trois point par l'extérieur, alors que de Blast Radius, tu peux prendre Deep Wisdom.

----------


## Loicthegreat

Oui, je veux surtout fait un build selon mes envies et je verrai petit à petit quoi changer si je me vautre vraiment. Comme je ne suis pas un joueur frénétique et qu'il y a un reset des points tous les trois mois (à la louche), ça me va. En plus, je joue en standard et ma witch est déjà niveau 85.

J'ai bien compris ton raisonnement avec Liege of the Primordial mais je ne veux pas shock, justement, quitte à perdre du dégât. Je ne veux utiliser que du feu.

Merci pour les conseils pour mon arbre.

J'arrive à ça au final : https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...zv6_Fs-ej-Cv5U

----------


## Ravine

"More damage, damage, and Faster Damage": -100% rarity build




Avec le lootfilter qui va bien avec par Neversink's http://pastebin.com/vH9Z7qxC

----------


## Mad-T

Si vous voulez, j'ai ma version (bringer of rain, double auromvurax) qui attend des joueurs qui voudraient un culler en standard !

----------


## CmtCousteau

Salut, j'ai une petite question, comment c'est possible d'avoir le mod "increase physical damage" présent 2 fois sur une arme ? Comme ici :

----------


## Jalkar

http://poeaffix.net/2h-bow.html#id

Tu peux voir dans la liste "+#%physical damage" et "+#%physical damage/accuracy" dans les préfixes, quand les deux lignes sont générés de manière classiques elles sont additionné, mais quand l'une des deux est craft elle apparaissent de manière séparé.

Dans le cadre de Rune Branch, c'est un item legacy et il a été fait à une époque ou tu pouvais craft le jet hybride (phy/acc)

----------


## CmtCousteau

> http://poeaffix.net/2h-bow.html#id
> 
> Tu peux voir dans la liste "+#%physical damage" et "+#%physical damage/accuracy" dans les préfixes, quand les deux lignes sont générés de manière classiques elles sont additionné, mais quand l'une des deux est craft elle apparaissent de manière séparé.
> 
> Dans le cadre de Rune Branch, c'est un item legacy et il a été fait à une époque ou tu pouvais craft le jet hybride (phy/acc)


Ok merci, donc cela veut dire que c'est plus possible de faire ce genre de chose actuellement ?

----------


## Jalkar

Si,

Sur un arc si tu vois dans les lignes le jet hybride (Phys/acc) tu peux peut être crafté le Phys à l'atelier de Tora

Avec les wand ya la meme sur le spell + spell/mana : http://poe.trade/search/iiatuarionasot

----------


## comodorecass

Pas sur que ça serve à grand monde mais je le pose quand même ici. J'avais pas mal de soucis de performances avec plein de micro freezes et depuis que j'utilise la commande 


> --nopreload


 dans les options de lancement Steam c'est assez miraculeux, je suis passé à 60 fps constant peut importe la situation et c'est bien plus agréable. N'hésitez pas à l'essayer si vous avez des soucis de performances.

----------


## CmtCousteau

> Si,
> 
> Sur un arc si tu vois dans les lignes le jet hybride (Phys/acc) tu peux peut être crafté le Phys à l'atelier de Tora
> 
> Avec les wand ya la meme sur le spell + spell/mana : http://poe.trade/search/iiatuarionasot


Mais comment voir si c'est un jet hybrid ou non ? Et ensuite je vois là que certains on pu ajouter de l'accuracy et du physical damage, du coup j'y comprends plus grand chose.  ::|: 

Comme le premier de la liste ici : http://poe.trade/search/nibakenitahihi

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Mais comment voir si c'est un jet hybrid ou non ? Et ensuite je vois là que certains on pu ajouter de l'accuracy et du physical damage, du coup j'y comprends plus grand chose. 
> 
> Comme le premier de la liste ici : http://poe.trade/search/nibakenitahihi


Tu compares les valeurs possibles et le nombre de mods... et souvent tu ne peux simplement pas le savoir tant que tu n'as pas l'item dans les mains pour crafter un mod dessus. 

Par exemple, une arme avec :
-%physical >150
-+flat physical
-+flat accuracy > 300

Tu peux très bien avoir un bon % physical simple (prefix) et un gros flat accuracy (suffix) ou avoir un %physical moyen + %physical et accuracy moyen et + accuracy en suffix, auquel cas tu ne pourras rien craft...

Mais de base si tu cherches à acheter un très très gros arc, t'inquiète ils seront au max du nombre de mods par ce que le gars va pas vendre 15 exalts un arc où il pourrait gonfler sévèrement le prix en craftant un mod dégâts...

Si le dernier lien faut voir le "Wrath Nock", il a déjà un gros % physical, le craft est un composite %physical/+accuracy, par contre à priori il reste un slot de craft dispo (genre attack speed ou critical strike chance).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pas sur que ça serve à grand monde mais je le pose quand même ici. J'avais pas mal de soucis de performances avec plein de micro freezes et depuis que j'utilise la commande  dans les options de lancement Steam c'est assez miraculeux, je suis passé à 60 fps constant peut importe la situation et c'est bien plus agréable. N'hésitez pas à l'essayer si vous avez des soucis de performances.


T'es sur de ta commande ? Par ce que bon celle là c'était pour tester le nouveau système qui est intégré... et donc elle ne change rien normalement.

Par contre y'en a deux qui y ressemblent mais désactivent certaines options et peuvent aider, ou pas :
--nopreload (ou --noasync, c'est la même) : contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait penser ça réactive les chargements normaux pour ne pas charger pendant que tu es dans la zone. Ca charge donc plus lentement mais ça peut être plus stable
--waitforpreload : réactive les chargements au lancement du jeu, du coup le jeu est bien plus long à lancer mais ça fait ça en moins pour les zones
--nosound (--ns) : désactive complètement le son, utile avec certains patchs...
--softwareaudio (--swa) : règle certains problèmes avec certaines cartes sons

Y'a aussi moyen de baisser encore la qualité du jeu mais je n'ai plus le lien sous la main (genre au minimum certaines valeurs sont à 1, dans un fichier on peut les mettre à 0).

Par contre tout ça ne changera jamais les problèmes où c'est le serveur qui chie dans la colle.

----------


## comodorecass

Ah oui merde c'est nopreload en effet. Je vais edit.
Bon sinon vous auriez pu me prévenir qu'Izaro allait me faire un second trou de balle. Quand on roule sur tout les ennemis, la première rencontre pique fort.

----------


## Hargun

Izaro full buff est connu pour renvoyer pas mal de gens en standard :x

----------


## GUESH

Du nouveau sur mon personnage aux 5 golems :
- niveau 92 actuellement, beaucoup de boulot la semaine dernière, je n'ai pas pu le monter plus haut
- passage à 5756 ES et 4717 vie, toutes les résistances supérieures à 169% (pour ne pas souffrir du mod elemental weakness). J'ai trouvé un peu de résistance chaos sur des bottes, je passe à 41% au hideout. J'ai pris mes deux derniers points d'Ascendency.
- je n'ai pas eu de chance sur les corruptions de gemmes hélas
- ne trouvant pas de bons anneaux/amulettes avec de la vitesse aux minions, j'utilise désormais la gemme Convocation. J'ai également changé quelques passifs par rapport à l'arbre du gars (j'ai viré de la réserve mana pour ajouter de la vie, mon objectif étant simplement d'avoir de quoi cast un golem avec toutes les auras activées)
- j'ai pu faire pas mal de cartes T15 avec des mods pas top (absence de régen, temporal chains, hexproof) sans aucun soucis. Avant d'aller au boulot ce matin j'ai zigouillé le phoenix sans connaître le combat, j'ai un peu sué des fesses mais j'ai survécu. Mes golems sont morts pas mal de fois sur le combat contre le boss en revanche. Avec une meilleure maîtrise tout devrait se dérouler tranquillement.
- niveau potions j'en utilise deux de vie avec un retrait du saignement, une quartz, une granite et une quicksilver. Je n'ai pas trop réfléchi à ça depuis la dernière fois. Je viens d'acheter une Rumi's Concotion 19/10, pas testée encore


Les objectifs à court terme vont être d'améliorer mon stuff : j'ai encore pas mal de vie/es à gratter, notamment sur les anneaux et le casque. Peut être récupérer un peu de résistance chaos au passage.
Ce sera tout je pense. Le gars préconise un passage en +1 gem sur le chest, empower 4, enchant +40% de dégâts des golems mais je n'en ressens pas le besoin pour le moment. Je vais tester Shaper une fois mon niveau 93 passé et peut être investir dans ces trucs si ça ne se passe pas bien !
Je réfléchis également à une configuration alternative pour les cartes hexproof. Ça passera sans doute par des auras, probablement Discipline, une aura offensive et une vaal aura, le tout dans un Vertex.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

+1lvl sur le chest et empower 4, des trucs pas cher en somme.

----------


## GUESH

Ouais voilà, même si j'ai des bonnes finances je n'aime pas dépenser mon pognon si le besoin n'est pas présent.
D'autant que je suis assez proche de pouvoir me payer une headhunter, le truc qui me fait saliver depuis que j'ai commencé POE.

----------


## lhf

Je me sens un peu petit joueur à coté de toi. Dire que j'étais content d'avoir drop une ex et que je pensais faire des folie...
Bon, j'ai qd même besoin d'aide, je suis un peu perdu sur quoi, je dois aller.
voici mon perso https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...anc/characters
Je cherche de l'aide pour l'assassin car  je sais pas trop vers quoi, je dois me tourner.

L'arbre: https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...vw1fLh9W_31w==

première question : je joue blade fury et j'ai ce setup :
blade fury - faster attack-melee physical- increas crit - increas area
Normalemnt, je devrais avoir un red de plus et un bleu de moins, ca vaut vraiment la peine d'utiliser XXX chroma pour faire le switch ?

Deuxième question : les jewel 
là, je suis complétement perdu sur les rares.
Est ce qu'il y a moyen que vous me linkez 2/3 truc abordable pour que je me fasse une idée de ce que je dois chercher ?

En théorie, je dois aller vers ca : 
- Inc. Maximum Energy Shield%
- Inc. Crit. Multiplier%
- Inc. Physical Damage%
- Inc. Area Damage%
- Inc. Elemental Resistances & Attributes if you have a hard time getting it on your gear.

mais c'est un peu trop vaste.

Pour l'instant, j'en ai un :  16 inc dmg 11 mele crit et 0.27 ml
C'est bien, moyen, nul a chier, j'ai rien compris ?

ca me fait embrayer sur la 3eme question :

j'ai besoin de ll et de ml, où en trouver sur le build ?

4eme question : je manque de dmg, du moins, c'est mon impression 
je suis actuellement à 2200 dmg per use

tandis qu'en survie , j'ai 7k7 shield, 75 all res en merci et un setup CWDT imortal call/vortex/G sock en rab + herald thunder/curse ont hit/warlord's mark.

5eme question : je suis un peu complétement perdu sur ma prochaine option de gem. Je ne sais pas trop vers quoi me tendre.


Sinon, je prend toute autre critique et info sur mon perso avec grand plaisir.
Merci d'avance.

----------


## alogos

Perso, le leech, je suis aller le chercher chez le duelliste, mais je suis en ranger life  ::P: 
Pour ce qui est du guide que tu suis, parce que je suis allé le retrouver, il utilise warlord's mark en blasphemy.

Pour les jewels, c'est mis dans l'ordre. Généralement, si y a pas de maximum energy shield, faut au moins 3 bons affixes de dégâts 16% degat et 11% crit mult, c'est pas trop mal si t'as vraiment besoin du mana leech. On va dire moyen bas.

Généralement, les bons boost de dps pour ce genre de build se font avec les attributs suivant sur ton stuff : +dexterity(ça donne de l'accuracy) +accuracy +crit chance +crit multi +attack speed +flat physical damage. Y a pas de miracle, faut pouvoir comparer en jeu pour savoir ce qui est le mieux.

Pour les gemmes, le build les mets dans l'ordre d'importance... je vois pas ce qui te pose problème... Si t'as qu'un 5 liens et que t'as un slot bleue plutôt que rouge, prend la gemme bleue, ça vaut généralement pas le coût de bien colorier autant de off colour.

----------


## Hargun

Surtout que GGRRB sur une vaal regalia c'est pas simple :x

----------


## Ravine

Sachant que Breach se termine le 27 fevrier, et que la 2.6 arrivera en Mars, quels builds avez vous envie de jouer en 2.6?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Sachant que Breach se termine le 27 fevrier, et que la 2.6 arrivera en Mars, quels builds avez vous envie de jouer en 2.6?


Houla ! Mais il est beaucoup trop tôt pour ce genre de question métaphysique ! Déjà que 2 jours avant le début d'une league, je ne sais toujours pas quoi jouer...

... peut-être FNM !  :;):

----------


## lhf

> Perso, le leech, je suis aller le chercher chez le duelliste, mais je suis en ranger life


Donc, je dois le trouver sur le stuff. Ca va être compliqué.






> Pour les jewels, c'est mis dans l'ordre. Généralement, si y a pas de maximum energy shield, faut au moins 3 bons affixes de dégâts 16% degat et 11% crit mult, c'est pas trop mal si t'as vraiment besoin du mana leech. On va dire moyen bas.


J'ai surtout besoin d'une référence pour savoir quoi buy. Donc, si j'ai bien capté, j'en cherche un autre comme le mien, mais avec plus de dmg et sans le ml. Merci.





> Généralement, les bons boost de dps pour ce genre de build se font avec les attributs suivant sur ton stuff : +dexterity(ça donne de l'accuracy) +accuracy +crit chance +crit multi +attack speed +flat physical damage. Y a pas de miracle, faut pouvoir comparer en jeu pour savoir ce qui est le mieux.


J'avais peur d'une réponse de ce genre.
Bon, je vais voir ingame.





> Pour les gemmes, le build les mets dans l'ordre d'importance... je vois pas ce qui te pose problème... Si t'as qu'un 5 liens et que t'as un slot bleue plutôt que rouge, prend la gemme bleue, ça vaut généralement pas le coût de bien colorier autant de off colour.


merci, c'est tout ce que je voulais savoir.



Merci pour les réponse.




> Surtout que GGRRB sur une vaal regalia c'est pas simple :x



J'ai fait quelque try et j'ai abandonné. D'où le fait que je demande si c'est rentable.

----------


## Ravine

C'est juste que je m'ennuie un peu au taf. J'ai relance 2 templars en HC (j'ai toute ma thune la bas, recommencer en standard me plaisait moyen), et je regarde un peu partout. Genre la je me dis que je ferais bien un Shadow Saboteur Vortex Trap Life/ES avec un baton.

----------


## Kamikaze

Perso breach mennuie mais jai quand meme bien aimé tester hierophant masse totem et 40% MOM. Si la 2.6 est vraiment cool je vais la test mais sinon ya moyen que je revienne sur le jeu que pour la 3.0 vers juin. Jai une grosse envie de necromancer zombie plus max spectres avec des synergies cool. En esperant que la 3.0 apporte des nouveautés à ce niveau

----------


## Hargun

> Donc, je dois le trouver sur le stuff. Ca va être compliqué.


Sinon, tu peux justement utiliser les jewels pour apporter ll et ml  ::): 




> J'ai fait quelque try et j'ai abandonné. D'où le fait que je demande si c'est rentable.


GGRRB sur une vaal regalia 5L, ce serait (en moyenne, évidemment) 1k chroma si tu testes une par une ou 500 si tu tentes Vorici 1R1G.



Pour la 2.6, je me ferais surement un dual totem pour farm et pour le "main" ça depend si le système de breachs, et donc les loots associés, sont inclus ou non.

----------


## alogos

> J'avais peur d'une réponse de ce genre..


Et oui, mais bon... la formule de dégâts c'est (dégât arme + dégât flat ajouté) * (increased damage) * (attack speed) * (accuracy) * (crit chance * accuracy) * (crit chance * accuracy * crit multi)... sachant que l'accuracy dépend de l'éva de l'ennemi et que l'attack speed est plus importante dans un build Blade Flurry (ah oui, moi aussi j'ai fait l'erreur pendant le premier mois, mais c'est flou, pas furieux) à cause du more damage et des attaques supplémentaire par stages, et que tu peux rajouter le poison dedans, que j'ai pas voulu mettre le base crit et le base attack speed de l'arme dedans......... tu comprendras qu'on pourra pas répondre à ta place
bref... normalement, le bon ratio, si t'as 0 partout ou le bon ratio, c'est 16% de dégâts = 3% d'attaque speed = 5% d'accuracy = 18% de crit chance = 6% de crit mult 
(en terme d'increased global total)
Sache que le plus rare à trouver, généralement, ça reste le crit mult. (sauf à la rapière, mais j'imagine que tu pars sur dague)

Pour le leech sur les jewel, si c'est juste pour sustain le cout en mana, mieux vaut un +mana gained on hit.

----------


## lhf

j’espérais surtout que vous avez un peu une solution facile pour quelqu'un qui est perdu.




> Pour le leech sur les jewel, si c'est juste pour sustain le cout en mana, mieux vaut un +mana gained on hit.


yep, c'est ca que je cherche.
Ok, si je switch, ca sera pour l'autre. merci pour l'info. C'est noté.

----------


## Loicthegreat

Je trouve ce jeu vachement compliqué quand même...

Ou alors c'est moi qui suis con ! ^^

----------


## Hargun

> Je trouve ce jeu vachement compliqué quand même...


C'est sa force :P

----------


## lhf

Pour moi, sa force, c'est de ne pas prétendre être un jeu PC pour finalement le sortir sur console et casser une série mythique.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Je trouve ce jeu vachement compliqué quand même...
> 
> Ou alors c'est moi qui suis con ! ^^


Après 1500h de jeu je découvre encore des trucs.  ::P: 

C'est dur à emmagasiner au début, y'a beaucoup d'infos, de stats, d'items, de skills... Mais au moins t'as pas fait le tour en 10h de jeu.

----------


## lhf

Il pourrait qd même faire un effort pour les nouveaux.
Le studio sort essentiellement du contenu pour les anciens joueurs et presque rien n'est fait pour attirer du sang neuf.

----------


## GUESH

Pourquoi "du contenu pour les anciens joueurs" ?

----------


## Hargun

> Le studio sort essentiellement du contenu pour les anciens joueurs et presque rien n'est fait pour attirer du sang neuf.


Faudrait le sortir sur console du coup ... ?

Il est dans le top 20 des jeux les plus joués de steam, pour un "ancien" jeu, je trouve ça très bien :x

----------


## alogos

> Je trouve ce jeu vachement compliqué quand même...
> 
> Ou alors c'est moi qui suis con ! ^^


Suffit de faire voir un guide... "mais ça fait que 10 pages" "non, non, ça, c'est le sommaire"

----------


## lhf

> Pourquoi "du contenu pour les anciens joueurs" ?


Honnêtement, un nouveau qui a débarqué sur l'ancien league va voir quoi comme diff avec l'actuel ?

Y avait des sortes de mob bleu et maintenant, ils sont violet et plus nombreux.
Pour la question des breach, ils auraient pu mettre la plus basse accessible à quelqu'un qui joue ds son coin sans trop se faire chier.





> Faudrait le sortir sur console du coup ... ?


Surtout pas. Ca tuerait le jeu.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Il pourrait qd même faire un effort pour les nouveaux.
> Le studio sort essentiellement du contenu pour les anciens joueurs et presque rien n'est fait pour attirer du sang neuf.





> Honnêtement, un nouveau qui a débarqué sur l'ancien league va voir quoi comme diff avec l'actuel ?
> 
> Y avait des sortes de mob bleu et maintenant, ils sont violet et plus nombreux.
> Pour la question des breach, ils auraient pu mettre la plus basse accessible à quelqu'un qui joue ds son coin sans trop se faire chier.


Tu pourrais toi faire un effort et te relire par ce que là c'est pas évident à te comprendre du premier coup.

Dans le désordre :
-le principe même des ligues est là pour attirer le nouveau : tu commences à zéro comme tout le monde. 

-le gars qui a commencé la ligue d'avant soit c'est encore un nouveau et il n'a pas déjà tout vu tout fait et donc il n'a pas forcément besoin de gros changements entre deux ligues, soit il a déjà tout vu tout fait et donc on ne le considère plus comme un nouveau

-il y avait des mobs bleus, si tu parles des essences, ils y sont encore puisque ça a été intégré

-si le gars trouve que les essences ressemblent aux brèches, il va vite avoir très mal au cul et il a un certain problème neurologique

-GGG fait justement un effort pour ajouter du contenu accessibles à tout niveau du jeu et pas qu'à la fin. L'atlas était du endgame, évidemment c'est un rework des maps. Le contenu des ligues est, je trouve, beaucoup plus accessibles qu'avant. Les brèches tu les croises dès le début et elles sont encore alors relativement faisables (bien moins denses et on peut se barrer) et jamais obligatoires. Les essences permettaient d'améliorer son stuff (autant en leveling qu'en endgame) à moindre coup, de rendre accessibles certains stuffs à beaucoup plus de monde (coucou les armures 750 d'ES). Prophétie rajoute une mécanique de jeu qui pareillement peut intéresser tout joueur et n'est pas obligatoire. Cadiro était intéressant car récompensant dès le début, pas intégré en jeu (sauf zana) mais très apprécié par son côté lotterie et gains à tout niveau, le farmer n'étant pas forcément plus récompensé que le casual...

-rajouter trop de mécaniques a été annoncé par GGG comme un frein pour les nouveaux venus : rogue exile, shrines, nemesis, bloodlines, tormented spirit, essences, warbands, masters, vaal, trials / labyrinthes / ascendances / enchantements, atlas... tout autant de choses à intégrer que les anciens ont eu morceau par morceau. Si tu rajoutes 4 mécaniques par an, faut pouvoir les intégrer sans surcharger le jeu autant pour le nouveau (qui doit les apprendre) que pour l'ancien (qui va ne plus remarquer un évènement si y'en a 50 par zone)

-modifier le contenu même du jeu alors qu'une très grosse partie des joueurs est en map, ça va beaucoup intéresser les nouveaux (ajout d'actes, refonte des actes, changement dans les quêtes, modifier les boss d'acte, refaire visuellement certaines zones) (et la 3.0 avec acte 5 et deux difficultés ne va pas intéresser QUE les anciens)

-améliorer l'interface ou les options disponibles rend aussi le jeu beaucoup plus accessibles (t'as connu le trade avant les api et avant poe.trade ?)

Et à côté de ça GGG nous dit que les records d'affluence continuent d'être battus et steam confirme une activité bien plus qu'honorable... 

Bref, t'as des trucs plus "précis" à signaler ?

----------


## lhf

J'exagère un peu le truc et c'est juste mon ressenti sur le jeu.
Je trouve juste que ca manque de contenu facile à atteindre pour quelqu'un qui débute et ne cherche pas à jouer Xheures par jour et lire 20 guides.

Alors oui le jeu a fait des effort, je vois bien la différence avec la période de la beta. Maintenant, c'est cool d'ajouter du contenu, mais si on ne l'atteint pas...
En ce qui concerne la breach, j'ai fait un perso qui ne pouvait pas faire les breach... comme par hasard ^^. J'ai donc repassé 2 semaines à monter un autre perso. Au final, j'ai farm 5 pierres.
Et je ne ferais pas un 3eme perso, c'est trop long. Tandis que vous vous faites rushez et votre perso est lvl 80 en 1 ou 2 jours. Je la connais la chanson. J'ai fait assez de h&s.


PS : j'ai commencé le jeu à la beta en jouant ds mon coin et vraiment dans mon coin. Je n'avais pas touché à l'act 4 et fait aucune map avant la précédente league.
Question league, il y a juste cadiro que j'ai connu avant de faire l'essence league.


Je ne dis pas qu'il faut faire un clone de d3 (d'ailleurs, je n'y joue pas), mais PoE garde toujours cette réput de jeu "trop dur" alors qu'il ne la mérite pas. C'est un excellent jeu qui mérite d'être bien plus connu et bien plus joué. Ils ont fait un excellent travail pour apporter une suite à D2 et ils ont coupé la plupart des défauts de d2. Je trouve ca dommage que le studio ne va pas plus loin. Pour moi, il mérite bien plus de réussir que D3.

Par contre, il y a un point négatif sur ce jeu, c'est la puissance qu'il demande. J'ai loin d'avoir une machine dégueu et pourtant ca rame sévère dès que je joue avec plus de 2/3 joueurs. Notamment pour le contenu breach, je dois tous me taper en solo. Ca n'aide pas vraiment à apprécier l'ajout de contenu.

----------


## Hargun

> Surtout pas. Ca tuerait le jeu.


J'aurai dû ajouter un  ::ninja::  je suppose.

Perso je trouve que, justement, GGG sort énormément de contenus et fait beaucoup d'efforts pour éviter la monotonie, c'est rarement le cas sur ce type de jeu.

----------


## Kamikaze

Le problème de POE c'est qu'il est trop bon en vrai. C'est le thème récurrent chez tous les joueurs au final. 

Le contenu pour les nouveaux joueurs c'est les Actes, quand tu débutes en aveugle tu en chies pour finir le normal. Mais une fois pigé tu dévores le contenu. Arrivé en Merciless et en Map tu reprends quelques claques. Mais in fine tu colles le jeu et tu as tout vu, du coup tu testes d'autres builds mais le contenu reste le même, la lassitude s'installe doucement.

Tu passes aux leagues mais c'est pas énormément de contenu, tu tentes un peu de endgame. Reste les races à la limite mais c'est tout. Et voilà tu as fait le tour de POE, c'était génial et t'en reprendrais bien pour 10 actes mais y'a pu.

Le jeu a juste besoin de contenu non-stop et on devient trop exigeant en tant que joueur, faut faire des pauses et attendre que ça sorte  ::o: 

Et ouais pas mal de problèmes techniques mais ça s'améliore constamment sur ce point, on peut pas dire qu'ils essaient pas.

À l'époque on croyait qu'on se débarrasserait jamais des desync et au final on a eu le lockstep qui est divin, il y arriveront!

----------


## lhf

Perso, j'ai l'impression de passer à coté.

Pourtant, je demande de l'aide et j'obtiens de très belle réponse (merci a vous et à ma guilde). Sauf que je suis autant perdu après les réponses. Peut être que je suis trop con, mais le fait est que je passe à coté du jeu.

Pour donner un exemple, il y a 2 jours, je drop une ex, je suis hyper content, je pense pouvoir faire des folie et améliorer mon perso. Je relis les guides, mais ca ne suffit pas. Je vais demander de l'aide... Au final, elle va finir par pourrir à coté de la précédence et je continuerais à avoir mon perso pouilleux sans comprendre ce qui ne va pas dedans.
Vachement motivant.


Là actuellement, je me demande pourquoi jouer ? Je n'ai pas besoin de farm, j'ai du cash. Mon problème est de le dépenser et je ne sais pas dans quoi. 
Faire autre chose que farm ? Je commence en avoir marre des map de lvl 6/7 et je ne peux rien faire d'autre.


@ Kamikaze : là je me serais juste contenter d'une breach bas lvl. Je trouve le concept génial, sauf que je ne peux pas le faire.
Question lassitude, devoir se retaper le lvlup 1-60 pour moi, ca prend trop de temps. C'est d'ailleurs pour ca que je n'avais jamais fait le end game du jeu et que j'avais arrêté juste avant l'arrivé de l'act4. Je joue ds mon coin et je ne rush pas, résultat, il me faut une semaine, voir 2 pour monter mon perso. Bon après, j'arrête. De toute façon, je n'ai pas assez de matos pour varier la suite.

D'ailleurs sans les canard ou ma guilde, je n'aurais pas repris. Je vous dis vraiment merci.

----------


## Hargun

> Je n'ai pas besoin de farm, j'ai du cash. [..] De toute façon, je n'ai pas assez de matos pour varier la suite.


?!

Ton perso est 79 avec encore plein de possibilités d'amélioration de stuff mais "marre des map de lvl 6/7 et je ne peux rien faire d'autre".

Faudrait que GGG sorte une Breach pour les gens qui ont la flemme ? Si tu n'arrives pas plus loin que les maps 6/7 avec un template blade fury, je ne vois pas trop en quoi reroll t'aiderai sur ce point.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Ah un moment donné, en tant que joueur, il faut savoir admettre qu'on ne pourra pas accéder à tout le contenu d'un jeu très riche qui demande potentiellement pas mal de temps pour en faire le tour. C'est juste impossible d'avoir un jeu qui peut s'apprécier à 100% aussi bien pour des joueurs qui ont 10-20 h de jeu et des joueurs qui peuvent cumuler + de 5 000 h...

Pour info, t'as monté combien de perso et jusqu'à quel lvl max ?

Pour ma part, j'ai monté plus de 35 persos dont un gros nombre sont lvl 85-94... mais quand j'ai commencé, c'était pas glorieux ! Mon premier perso (sérieux) lors de la beta n'a jamais dépassé l'acte 3 cruel... Par la suite, j'ai monter un autre perso qui était arrivé péniblement en fin de merciless et qui était monter jusqu'au lvl 76 en farmant presque exclusivement Fellshrine en acte 2 ! Mon premier perso qui est arrivé en map est monter au lvl 84 et ne pouvait faire que des maps de premier tier... C'était mon 6-7 ème perso... Puis après, c'est aller de mieux en mieux, j'ai pu aller de plus en plus loin avec des builds très variés et de plus en plus vite. Mais clairement, il m'a fallu beaucoup de temps pour y arrivé (je jouais sans guilde à ce moment là et sans aide)... mais à aucun moment je ne me suis dit que je ratais quelque chose de l'expérience de jeu. Pour moi, j'avais juste encore pas mal de chose à découvrir et le fait de ne pas pouvoir tout expérimenter n'était pas un mal en soi...

Dans tout les cas, il faut persévérer ! Et surtout, évite de jouer des builds meta qui demande du stuff... c'est le meilleur moyen de se retrouver bloqué comme un con car on a pas le stuff pour aller plus loin. Clairement, comme tout le monde joue ça, le prix du matos lié est relativement cher.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'exagère un peu le truc et c'est juste mon ressenti sur le jeu.
> Je trouve juste que ca manque de contenu facile à atteindre pour quelqu'un qui débute et ne cherche pas à jouer Xheures par jour et lire 20 guides.
> 
> Alors oui le jeu a fait des effort, je vois bien la différence avec la période de la beta. Maintenant, c'est cool d'ajouter du contenu, mais si on ne l'atteint pas...
> En ce qui concerne la breach, j'ai fait un perso qui ne pouvait pas faire les breach... comme par hasard ^^. J'ai donc repassé 2 semaines à monter un autre perso. Au final, j'ai farm 5 pierres.
> Et je ne ferais pas un 3eme perso, c'est trop long. Tandis que vous vous faites rushez et votre perso est lvl 80 en 1 ou 2 jours. Je la connais la chanson. J'ai fait assez de h&s.


Mais heu, sérieusement, tu parles de quoi comme contenu que tu n'atteint pas ? y'a un truc qui m'échappe là, par ce que y'a quelques trucs endgame (gardiens/shaper, atziri/uber atziri, failles de lords / pâle council) mais quasi tous les ajouts concernent l'intégralité du jeu ou les actes donc pas du endgame. Un truc m'échappe vraiment là.

Et qu'est ce que tu appelles "ne pas pouvoir faire les breachs" ? Par ce que bon il s'agit de taper pour taper. Plus tu peux tuer (et survivre) plus tu vas ouvrir la brèche et avoir plus de challenge et de loot. A l'inverse, si tu as du mal tu arrêtes les dégâts et tu te barres, elle va se refermer trèèèèèèès vite. Le tout en n'étant pas obligé de l'ouvrir la dite faille. Et du coup tu parles pendant le leveling ou arrivé en map ?
Ou alors tu parles des failles de lords ? Là c'est un objectif endgame et forcément ce n'est pas adapté à tout le monde directement. J'ai pas mal de stock de pierre, une dizaine de breachstone potentiellement je pense, j'ai pas encore tenté ceci dit. 

Ah, et gaffe avec les idées préconçues, "vous vous faites rushez et votre perso est lvl 80 en 1 ou 2 jours". La grande majorité des canards actifs dans la guilde monte son perso soit même. Certes on a quelques furieux qui montent très vite mais aussi jouent de façon à être très vite au endgame et jouent simplement aussi beaucoup. Mais si tu viens à mélanger le fait qu'on monte vite et le fait que certains contenus te sont accessibles et le fait que certains se font rusher et le fait que ma tante porte des pantoufles rouges, on va rien comprendre et tu vas passer pour un taré. 




> Par contre, il y a un point négatif sur ce jeu, c'est la puissance qu'il demande. J'ai loin d'avoir une machine dégueu et pourtant ca rame sévère dès que je joue avec plus de 2/3 joueurs. Notamment pour le contenu breach, je dois tous me taper en solo. Ca n'aide pas vraiment à apprécier l'ajout de contenu.


Le jeu n'est pas gourmand, il est juste complètement instable en ce moment. Mon portable complètement pourri n'a eu aucun soucis pendant les ligues perandus et prophetie, pendant que mon fixe lui galérait à fond. Avec les patchs avant breach, mon fixe refaisait tourner le jeu à fond sans aucun soucis, breach arrive, et la galère recommence (même hors breach). Là en plus des galères selon les patchs y'a des problèmes dans des configuration particulières... ça peut tourner impec à 6 qui foutent le bordel comme ça peut ramer à fond a deux ou en solo... Y'a des problèmes avec certaines compétences actives, certains passifs, certains mélanges, et là c'est un beau brun pour jouer en équipe. 
Le jeu en lui même n'est pas gourmand, il ne pompe même pas plus quand j'ai des soucis d'ailleurs, juste que y'a des putains de gros bugs en pagaille sur cette ligue, espérons que le patch qui arrive et qui doit fournir plusieurs correctifs soit salvateur.




> Pour donner un exemple, il y a 2 jours, je drop une ex, je suis hyper content, je pense pouvoir faire des folie et améliorer mon perso. Je relis les guides, mais ca ne suffit pas. Je vais demander de l'aide... Au final, elle va finir par pourrir à coté de la précédence et je continuerais à avoir mon perso pouilleux sans comprendre ce qui ne va pas dedans.
> Vachement motivant.
> 
> Là actuellement, je me demande pourquoi jouer ? Je n'ai pas besoin de farm, j'ai du cash. Mon problème est de le dépenser et je ne sais pas dans quoi. 
> Faire autre chose que farm ? Je commence en avoir marre des map de lvl 6/7 et je ne peux rien faire d'autre.
> .


Je bite que dal. 

Tu veux faire du end game ou pas ?
Tu veux faire des maps plus grosses ou pas ?
Tu as des tunes ou pas ?
Tu n'as pas besoin de farm mais tu ne fais que ça ?
Et c'est quoi ton problème ? tu meurs trop vite ? tu dps pas assez ? tu meurs sur quoi ? 
Et rapprocher ton post qui se plaint de end game avec ton autre post qui se plaint de pas assez de truc pour les casuals qui débutent, alors qu'à priori t'es en map et déjà quasi 80, y'a un truc que je pige pas. 
1 ou 2 ex, c'est très bien, pour pas mal de choses, ça ne l'est pas du tout pour s'acheter une shavronne 6L, une atziri's disfavour, une dague rare 400 dps ou le dernier unique à la mode qui ne tombe que sur un mob spécifique tous les 36 du mois. Donc forcément si tu suis un guide, sans savoir ce qui ne vas pas, tu vas juste voir ce que ceux qui le jouent (et qui savent bien joué on suppose vu qu'ils font des guides) ont comme item en objectif, et forcément ça ne va pas te correspondre. 

>.>

----------


## lhf

@ Hargun : oui mais quoi ?
Je ne te demande pas de me pointer un item, je veux juste comprendre ce que je dois acheter.

Là, j'ai fait le stade d'avoir pas mal d'ES et mes res à 75. Maintenant, je sais que j'ai besoin de :
-ml
-ll
-dmg

et je sais pas où le trouver et quel pièce changer sur mon matos.


@ les larmes du styx : je n'ai pas demandé à faire le shaper et cie. Loin de là.

En ce qui concerne les perso, j'ai oublié. Désolé, j'ai commence à la beta. Mais ca reste que des petit perso. Donc, je dirais pas plus de 5 perso à avoir dépassé les 70/80.


Question persévérance, c'est pas un soucis. Je me suis amusé pendant longtemps avec juste les 3 premiers act sans toucher au reste.
Le problème est que je ne sais pas ds quel direction où aller avec mes 2 perso actuels.
Et si je recommence un autre, je n'irais pas plus loin. J'ai l'impression d'être bloqué et ne pas trouver la clé pour m'en sortir.

Il y a trop d'info à digérer.
Cf ce que je dis à  Hargun










> Mais heu, sérieusement, tu parles de quoi comme contenu que tu n'atteint pas ?


Avec mon perso totem, qd je vois une breach, il ne l'a fait pas. Ou alors je dois refaire les map lvl 3/4, guère plus.
Après, il y a map spécial, comme l'apex du sacrifice ou la pale court. Je n'ai pas re-essayé vu que j'ai juste une clé. En faite, je ne sais même pas si je peux le faire ou ne pas le faire, pire, je ne sais même pas si je suis sensé le faire à mon niveau ou si c'est du contenu endgame.

J'oublie le lab, c'est pas mon genre.
D'ailleurs, je n'ai même pas essayé de faire le uber lab avec mes char. Je ne sais pas si c'est important et si ca va changer quelque chose.






> Le jeu n'est pas gourmand, il est juste complètement instable en ce moment. 
> >.>


Même pour la simple rotation de zana, je suis quasiment afk pendant que les autres font le boulot parce que je ne vois rien à l'écran.
Et si par malheur, il y a une breach, je peux partir me chercher à boire.
D'un autre coté, vu que les PU font mieux le boulot que moi, je peux les laisser faire ^^. C'est pas plus mal.






> Je bite que dal. 
> 
> Tu veux faire du end game ou pas ?
> Tu veux faire des maps plus grosses ou pas ?
> Tu as des tunes ou pas ?
> Tu n'as pas besoin de farm mais tu ne fais que ça ?
> Et c'est quoi ton problème ? tu meurs trop vite ? tu dps pas assez ? tu meurs sur quoi ? 
> Et rapprocher ton post qui se plaint de end game avec ton autre post qui  se plaint de pas assez de truc pour les casuals qui débutent, alors  qu'à priori t'es en map et déjà quasi 80, y'a un truc que je pige pas. 
> 1 ou 2 ex, c'est très bien, pour pas mal de choses, ça ne l'est pas du  tout pour s'acheter une shavronne 6L, une atziri's disfavour, une dague  rare 400 dps ou le dernier unique à la mode qui ne tombe que sur un mob  spécifique tous les 36 du mois. Donc forcément si tu suis un guide, sans  savoir ce qui ne vas pas, tu vas juste voir ce que ceux qui le jouent  (et qui savent bien joué on suppose vu qu'ils font des guides) ont comme  item en objectif, et forcément ça ne va pas te correspondre. 
> ...



je veux juste jouer et faire évoluer mon shadow bfurry.

Question fric, j'ai 60 chaos et 2 ex mais je ne sais pas quoi en faire. C'est là mon soucis.
Pour l'instant, je tourne en rond sur des map 6/7 avec mon shadow et j'ai abandonné l'inquisiteur totem vu qu'il n'est pas capable de survivre dans une breach.

Continuer à farm ne m'intéresse pas vu que je ne vend rien et que je ne pourrais pas vraiment drop mieux. Je ne connais pas encore assez le jeu pour faire du trade. Je me contente de buy et c'est tout.
En fait, je ne sais même pas si je peux avoir mieux que mon matos actuel avec mes fond. Et je suis incapable de te dire ce que vaut mon matos (sauf les 2 uniques).

----------


## Hargun

Je peux dire que :
- Il manque des mods sur ton amu et un anneau, % ES ?
- Tes pièces sont moyennes, il manque souvent des mods ou ceux presents ont des petits rolls. Du coup tu perds des points de templates pour des nodes str, entre autres...
- 6L ?
- Shield charge/FA/Fortify ?
- les vaal ?
- Discipline ?
- Pourquoi garder vortex et IC aussi bas ? Pourquoi avoir up le golem du coup ?
- Tu as pris ton casque au pif ? 
- Les flasks se craft aussi
- Pas de voidheart pour exploiter le double dipping ? :x
- Skills 21/20 ou 20/23 ?
- Tu es sûr que tu comprends le guide ou tu le suis juste "en gros" ?
- Tu as loupé cette partie du build de lifting : Recommended unique items, in priority:

Je pense que tu n'as aucune idée du concept derrière ce build blade furry, du coup tu ne sais pas comment orienter ton perso. 
Ton inquisitor totem est dans le même genre, tu ne cherches pas à comprendre les synergies nécessaires au fonctionnement du build, rien d'étonnant à ce que tu sois bloqué.

Voilà, 10 minutes passées a mater ta fiche de perso, par un mec qui a "débuté" avec Breach et qui n'a jamais touché à blade furry... gros gros investissement de ta part :/

----------


## comodorecass

Coin coin ici, pour étayer un peu le sujet j'ai posté sur le topic "Les jeux que vous viendez de finir" cet avis sur PoE (je n'avais jamais dépassé l'acte 2 avant ce run :



> *Path of Exile*
> 
> J'ai tué le boss de fin en normal!
> Oui je n'ai effleuré que 1% du jeu, oui j'ai des dizaines d'idée de builds pour d'autres héros, oui je doit recommencer tout le jeu dans les autres modes de difficulté, oui c'est un HnS donc le story mode on s'en fout, oui ça compte pas le non-hardcore mais quand même. 
> 
> Plus sérieusement, ce jeu possède le système d'évolution de personnage le plus abouti que je connaisse tous RPG confondus. On prend un malin plaisir à voir son héros devenir de plus en plus fort, on tâtonne, on essaie des gems, on compare des objets, on façonne, on échange. C'est ultra-prenant, très simple à comprendre mais avec des possibilités tout bonnement infini. L'histoire est relativement solide et offre quelques twist très sympa. 
> 
> L'autre point fort à mes yeux (même si bien souvent décrié) c'est la direction artistique. Sorte de cauchemar issu de l'imaginaire de Lovecraft, Mignola et Frank Miller, tout est crade, grotesque, vulgaire et léthal. Chaque pixel de ce jeu n'aura qu'une seule ambition, vous pousser dans la tombe. On s'éloigne beaucoup des gros standard (forêt, désert, caverne de glace ou enfer) d'autre jeu pour aboutir à des environnements bien souvent inédits et dérangeants.
> 
> ...


Tout ça pour dire que pour un débutant pur, le mode normal est déjà une belle expérience. A part être complètement idiot ou n'avoir jamais touché un RPG, je ne suis pas sur qu'on peut vraiment rater son build au point de ne pas pouvori battre le boss final.

----------


## Ravine

> Je ne dis pas qu'il faut faire un clone de d3 (d'ailleurs, je n'y joue pas), mais PoE garde toujours cette réput de jeu "trop dur" alors qu'il ne la mérite pas. C'est un excellent jeu qui mérite d'être bien plus connu et bien plus joué. Ils ont fait un excellent travail pour apporter une suite à D2 et ils ont coupé la plupart des défauts de d2. Je trouve ca dommage que le studio ne va pas plus loin. Pour moi, il mérite bien plus de réussir que D3.


Ils avaient plus de 12 millions de joueurs enregistres en 2015, et je n'arrive plus a retrouver la source mais il me semble qu'ils sont aux alentours de 16 millions fin 2016.
Ils sont implantes en asie et russie (GArena puis steam), Bresil, Europe et US, et lancent leur client chinois en 2017 (avec David Breivik a la tete de la partie chinoise du projet).

Ne t'inquiete pas pour eux, ils sont connus et ils reussissent.

----------


## lhf

> Je pense que tu n'as aucune idée du concept derrière ce build blade furry, du coup tu ne sais pas comment orienter ton perso.


Tu as tout compris.






> - Il manque des mods sur ton amu et un anneau, % ES ?


Pour l'instant, ils sont là pour compléter le manque de res. Qd j'aurais compris ce que je dois mettre sur mon stuff, je m'occuperais de trouver. J'idd pourtant tous les anneaux/amu que je trouve et je garde ce que je pense être meilleur.





> - 6L ?


Au vu du prix, je pense que je ferais mieux d'apprendre ce qui ne va pas sur mon perso.





> - Shield charge/FA/Fortify ?


Je test l'autre blink pour l'instant. J'arrive pas à savoir ce qui me convient le mieux entre whirling blade et shield charge.





> - les vaal ?


Il me faut drop vaal discipline.
Puis, le switch d'aura à chaque mort/deco à tendance un peu à m'énerver d'où la vaal hast qui saute par manque de slot. 




> - Pourquoi garder vortex et IC aussi bas ? Pourquoi avoir up le golem du coup ?


D'après ce que j'ai lu, faut pas monter CWDT.
Et le golem est cast à la mano, pas via Cwdt. Il est juste là parce que je ne sais trop quoi mettre en G ds la combo Cwdt.
Après, c'est peut être une erreur de le cast à la mano ?





> - Tu as pris ton casque au pif ?


J'avais besoin d'ES pour débuter.





> - Les flasks se craft aussi


J'en ai craft 3 et je test ma 4 flask, j'ai du mal à voir ce qui est important.





> Pas de voidheart pour exploiter le double dipping ? :x


Est ce important à ce stade ?
Tu vois, c'est exactement là où je coince. Je ne sais pas si c'est détail à s'occuper en fin de build ou un truc important à faire dès que possible.
Bon, tu vas surement me dire que je dois faire le dernier lab, mais je n'y arrive pas.






> - Skills 21/20 ou 20/23 ?


Pas encore de gem lvl 20, je joue lentement.





> - Tu es sûr que tu comprends le guide ou tu le suis juste "en gros" ?


On va dire que j'ai pas compris grand chose. Ca sera plus simple.
J'ai compris le but du perso, maintenant, c'est la parti stuff où je suis largué.




> - Tu as loupé cette partie du build de lifting : Recommended unique items, in priority:


J'ai juste pris les item abordables dans cette liste.
Comme je ne comprend pas ce dont j'ai besoin, je ne vais pas en choisir un au hasard et espérer que cela va faire une grosse diff et pas un détail.
Encore, la flask  lion roar est abordable. Ca va changer beaucoup de chose ?


J'ai suivi ca : 



> Defensive affixes, in priority:
> 
> 1. Energy Shield
> 2. Elemental Resistances (75% on Merciless)
> 
> Note: Try to get at least 250 ES on your chest, shield and helmet.


et j'en suis là : 




> Offensive affixes, in priority:
> 
> 1. Flat Physical Damage
> 2. Inc. Attack Speed
> 3. Inc. Critical Strike Chance Multiplier%

----------


## Hargun

Tu es juste flemmard en faite. Tu n'as même pas pris le temps de LIRE la gem cwdt, t'as juste entendu dire qu'il ne fallait pas la up... sans chercher à savoir pourquoi. Et tu as fait la même chose avec le build de lifting.




> Recommended unique items, *in priority:*





> *Comme je ne comprend pas ce dont j'ai besoin*, je ne vais pas en choisir un au hasard et espérer que cela va faire une grosse diff et pas un détail.
> Encore, la flask lion roar est abordable. Ca va changer beaucoup de chose ?
> 
> 
> J'ai suivi ca : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Je veux bien filer un coup de main, répondre à une question si je peux mais je ne vais pas jouer ton perso à ta place, le guide est très complet.
Tu as une liste de stat prio, des uniques mandatory, des combo de gems... se plaindre de ne pas savoir quoi faire, c'est juste de l'abus.

P.S. : Il y a poe.trade, c'est très pratique quand "on joue lentement" pour avoir les items qu'on veut, ça marche aussi pour les gems, vaal ou non.

----------


## lhf

Tu vas me dire qu'entre mes items à 2 chaos max et des items à 40/100 chaos à prendre en priorité, il n'y rien entre les 2 capable d'up mon build ?
Désolé d'être un peu dubitatif et de pas avoir directement tous mis dans une flasque à 100 chaos.

J'ai acheté les items pas cher ds la list, il y a juste le jewel que je ne joue pas vu que la survie n'est pas ma priorité actuel. Ca viendra après.

Puis bon, même si je fous toutes mes chaos ds une flasque, ca ne change rien que demain, il va falloir que j'ugrade mes anneaux/amu/bottes/gant/ceinture/shield et que je ne saurais toujours pas quoi mettre à la place.





> P.S. : Il y a poe.trade, c'est très pratique quand "on joue lentement" pour avoir les items qu'on veut, ça marche aussi pour les gems, vaal ou non.


il me manque une gem, la vaal discipline et la survie n'est pas ma prio pour l'instant. Mon problème est que je deal rien passé la t7/8.

----------


## Hargun

> Recommended unique items, in priority:
> Flask: Kiara's Determination (to prevent stuns and curses)
> *Ring: Voidheart*


Je suis quasi sur que tu me troll.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Tu vas me dire qu'entre mes items à 2 chaos max et des items à 40/100 chaos à prendre en priorité, il n'y rien entre les 2 capable d'up mon build ?
> Désolé d'être un peu dubitatif et de pas avoir directement tous mis dans une flasque à 100 chaos.


Ben quand ton rare ce sont que des stats et que l'unique c'est une mécanique de jeu (genre poison et bleed on hit), ben si ça change beaucoup.

----------


## alogos

T'as pas répondu pour cwdt, tu n'as pas non plus indiqué si tu avais du mal à lire l'anglais. Ça expliquerais pas mal de chose... surtout le fait de ne pas avoir lu comment marche Blade Flurry, c'est marqué dessus.

Tu veux qu'on t'explique en français certains truc en fait ?

----------


## lhf

> Je suis quasi sur que tu me troll.


40/50 chaos sur poe trade actuellement.






> Ben quand ton rare ce sont que des stats et que l'unique c'est une mécanique de jeu (genre poison et bleed on hit), ben si ça change beaucoup.



Voilà, ca m'aide.

Donc si je vous comprend bien, c'est plus important de buy le ring que de changer le reste de mon stuff ?


@ alogos : yep, je suis pas une flèche en anglais, mais en général, j'arrive à lire. Après, je peux comprendre de travers et c'est fréquent.

Si j'ai bien capté sur CWDT, tu trigger les gems linké de plus bas lvl qd tu as pris une certaine quantité de dégat. Plus la gem est bas lvl, moins il faut prendre de dmg, mais de l'autre coté, les gem link sont de plus bas lvl ?

Pour Bfurry, j'ai lu le wiki sur les channeling et la page du spell. Après, si il y a des détails sur le spell, je n'ai pas trouvé de post plus explicatif que le wiki.

----------


## Hargun

> 40/50 chaos sur poe trade actuellement.


Et du coup ? Tu voulais faire des T8 avec une build à 2c ? Tu t'es planté de spé.

----------


## lhf

Non, tu n'as pas compris mon  soucis.

J'ai un ex à investir.
Et mon soucis, c'est dans quoi j’investis. Perso, je pensais buy 2/3 pièces à 10/20 chaos pour remplacer mes rares et pas investir 40 chaos ds un ring.
Je ne sais pas ce qui est plus important entre changer les rares ou prendre les "gros" uniques.

Donc, si j'ai bien capté, pour toi, c'est le ring que je dois changer pour l'unique. Ca sera le plus intéressant ?

merci pour ton aide.

----------


## Hargun

> Et mon soucis, c'est dans quoi j’investis. Perso, je pensais buy 2/3 pièces à 10/20 chaos pour remplacer mes rares et pas investir 40 chaos ds un ring.


Le void, c'est l'exploit du build :x
Pourquoi ne pas farm et faire toutes les upgrades ?

----------


## Caerbannog

My 2c sur la ring Voidheart : même si elle est "abordable" en league Breach, ça reste un item relativement end-game. 
Son gros boost de dps vient de son Poison on hit (tabler sur au moins un 30% dessus). Après, n'ayant pas de resist dessus, il va falloir compenser ailleurs car si c'est pour faire du poison avec des resists non maxées, tu vas encore plus galérer.
A mon humble avis, c'est typiquement l'item à avoir une fois que ton build tourne bien.



> Le void, c'est l'exploit du build :x


Ouaip, je confirme, c'est n'imp, surtout sur les mobs jaunes et les boss.

----------


## Jalkar

@Ihf :
Sur ton build Blade Flurry en regardant 10sec, déjà tu as des problèmes dans ton arbres (autour de Fangs of Viper) tu dois pouvoir améliorer tes neouds.
Tu joue crit, Comment est-ce que tu génères tes power charges? Uniquement avec la spé assassin ? Ca suffit pour être full charge tout le temps? Si ce n'est pas le cas, pense à invester dans un Orb Of Storm + Power charge on crit, ca devrait t'aider.

et honnêtement pour 10/20 chaos tu peux avoir +1000 fois mieux que ton casque actuel. Au minimum tu as "The Vertex", 4c pour un low roll qui te donnera +1 au gemme ce qui te permettra de booster ta Discipline
Ensuit  tu as un socket de jewel vide. Mets-y quelques choses. c'est important.

tes anneaux et amulettes sont vraiment pourri. il te faut du flat phys dessus et de l'es. http://poe.trade/search/osahomahobageo à partir d'1 alch tu as mieux que ce que tu as actuellement.
Je ne sais pas quel build tu suis exactement, mais pour up tes dps il faut que tu utilise la Death Hand en plus des binos (ca ne vaut plus que 2c). 


Pour ton build Totem, je ne sais pas ce que tu as loupé dessus, mais normalement pizza stick tu peux faire les breach easy 
Tu joue crit mais tu dépasse à peine les 50% de crit. Joue avec une Diamond Flask.
Tu joue avec 4 fucking quicksilver flask. Personne n'a besoin d'autant ! Tu as plein d'autre flask utile !
Pense à les passer 20% qualité, ca rajoute quasi 50% de duration dessus c'est INDISPENSABLE  ::): 

Ta baguette est juste ridicule :http://poe.trade/search/ohaurikomimazi 1/2c et tu as 1000x mieux.

T'as pas besoin d'1ex pour fait mieux  :;): 


Au passage sur tes 2 build tu as régulièrement des jewel à 2 de distances. il faut les prendre c'est TOUJOURS + puissant que de prendre 2 autres noeuds

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour être plus tanky sur ton BF, tu peux aussi mettre un 3L : Whirling Blade + Faster Attack + Fortify, ca devrait t'aider à tanker un peu plus, tout en améliorant ta vitesse de déplacement via le skill (et donc pourquoi pas abandoner tes 2 flasks de déplacement pour d'autre flask utilitaire)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai un doute, mais il me semble que le Cast Speed n'intervient pas dans la vitesse de spawn des totems, il faut du "Totem placement speed".
Du coup tu dois pouvoir supprimer tout tes points de cast speed sur ton build totem pour les mettre ailleurs (A CONFIRMER)

----------


## Caerbannog

> J'ai un doute, mais il me semble que le Cast Speed n'intervient pas dans la vitesse de spawn des totems, il faut du "Totem placement speed".





> The act of summoning a totem can be sped up by increased Totem Placement Speed modifiers.

----------


## Hargun

> Du coup tu dois pouvoir supprimer tout tes points de cast speed sur ton build totem pour les mettre ailleurs (A CONFIRMER)


De mémoire, ton cast speed =le cast speed des totems, sur un pizzastick c'est mandatory du coup :P

Cf : Faster Casting also affects the speed with which totems, traps or mines cast spells, but not the speed of placing totems or laying traps or mines.

----------


## alogos

Pour les totems : oui, les placer plus vite c'est bien que totem placement speed, mais la vitesse à laquelle il cast le spell c'est ton cast speed + le cast speed du totem. Généralement, le totem placement speed est utile quand ils se font déchirer la gueuelle trop vite, ce qui est pas intéressant s'ils sont flameblast...
Mais je crois qu'il parle de son build Blade Flurry, pas le totem...

Blade Flurry, donc, c'est une attaque, je déteste qu'on utilise le terme spell quand c'est un terme spécifique dans le jeux, c'est une attaque. La mécanique de channeling, on s'en fout un peu, c'est juste que un clic = une utilisation = plusieurs attaques, ça change quasi rien. Ce qu'il faut retenir : chaque stage donne 20% more damage et une attaque supplémentaire... oh puis ça fait chier, regarde ça : https://goo.gl/7pQHYa à Raider, j'ai pas envie de tout réécrire :D

L'avantage d'assassin, c'est que tu bleed on hit, tu génère tes power charges (normalement t'as suffisament, pas besoin de orb of storm), et tu peux poison sur les bleed. Pas tout le temps, mais c'est pas trop mal. Le ring void heart te coûte un slot de ring (comprendre généralement un slot de life et de rés) pour augmenter les chances de bleed, de poison, et donc de poison des mecs bleed. Le grand avantage, c'est le poison, qui est doublé en assassin, et qui double dip. Là aussi, j'ai pas envie de me faire chier : https://goo.gl/sjuBGx => mécaniques avancées - double bonus.

Pour facilement savoir quelles stats prendre, utilise des jewels bleues pourries que tu reroll pour avoir un affixe de crit mult, crit chance, atk speed, damage. Échange-les tours à tours et regarde ce qui augmente le plus le tooltip.

----------


## lhf

> Le void, c'est l'exploit du build :x
> Pourquoi ne pas farm et faire toutes les upgrades ?


Void, c'est le ring ?

Tu parles de quoi en ce qui concerne les upgrade ? C'est le lab ? 






> My 2c sur la ring Voidheart : même si elle est "abordable" en league Breach, ça reste un item relativement end-game.


C'est exactement, ce dont je suis incapable d'évaluer.
Dans quoi, dois je investir pour gagner le plus et pouvoir faire des map 9/10. Ca m'occupera assez le temps de refarm pour upgrad mon matos pour une autre étape.







> @Ihf :
> Sur ton build Blade Flurry en regardant 10sec, déjà tu as des problèmes dans ton arbres (autour de Fangs of Viper) tu dois pouvoir améliorer tes neouds.
> Tu joue crit, Comment est-ce que tu génères tes power charges? Uniquement avec la spé assassin ? Ca suffit pour être full charge tout le temps? Si ce n'est pas le cas, pense à invester dans un Orb Of Storm + Power charge on crit, ca devrait t'aider.


Ok soucis pour les blue orb. Je suis toujours au max. Et très rapidement.
Je pensais le faire au début comme pour le pizza totem, mais au final, 0 soucis. Ca se charge instant.





> @
> et honnêtement pour 10/20 chaos tu peux avoir +1000 fois mieux que ton casque actuel. Au minimum tu as "The Vertex", 4c pour un low roll qui te donnera +1 au gemme ce qui te permettra de booster ta Discipline
> Ensuit  tu as un socket de jewel vide. Mets-y quelques choses. c'est important.


Ton casque me plait, je vais test. 4 chaos, c'est presque rien.
Merci pour l'info.





> tes anneaux et amulettes sont vraiment pourri. il te faut du flat phys dessus et de l'es. http://poe.trade/search/osahomahobageo à partir d'1 alch tu as mieux que ce que tu as actuellement.
> Je ne sais pas quel build tu suis exactement, mais pour up tes dps il faut que tu utilise la Death Hand en plus des binos (ca ne vaut plus que 2c).


Ok mes ring sont vraiment à chier en fait. Va falloir que je bosse là dessus.

Pour la 2eme arme, on n'a dit de rester sur un shield sinon, ca me fait 1k es, voir plus.
Mais je pourrais effectivement avoir une arme de coté pour faire des map plus easy. Bonne idée.





> Pour ton build Totem, je ne sais pas ce que tu as loupé dessus, mais normalement pizza stick tu peux faire les breach easy 
> Tu joue crit mais tu dépasse à peine les 50% de crit. Joue avec une Diamond Flask.



En fait, ce build, c'est l'inverse de l'autre. J'ai trop de dmg brut et c'est trop lent. Par contre, il ne survit pas. 
Il me manque du fast cast pour augmenter le rythme de mes totem.
En breach, je fais assez de dmg, mais je crève vu que mon perso à 0 survie. On m'a dit donner quelques pistes mais comme je suis passé sur le shadow, j'ai fait un sitch de stuff.





> Tu joue avec 4 fucking quicksilver flask. Personne n'a besoin d'autant ! Tu as plein d'autre flask utile !
> Pense à les passer 20% qualité, ca rajoute quasi 50% de duration dessus c'est INDISPENSABLE


Elles sont là par défaut. Avant d'arrêter de le jouer, je me posais justement la question de quel flask mettre.
Je n'avais pas pensé à up la qualité, c'est noté.





> Au passage sur tes 2 build tu as régulièrement des jewel à 2 de distances. il faut les prendre c'est TOUJOURS + puissant que de prendre 2 autres noeuds


Je ne suis pas trop renseigné sur les jewel. Mais ouais, faut que je penche dessus. J'ai commencé à en mettre sur le shadow.





> Pour être plus tanky sur ton BF, tu peux aussi mettre un 3L : Whirling Blade + Faster Attack + Fortify, ca devrait t'aider à tanker un peu plus, tout en améliorant ta vitesse de déplacement via le skill (et donc pourquoi pas abandoner tes 2 flasks de déplacement pour d'autre flask utilitaire)


Une flask doit dégager, c'est certains.
J'avais même pas capter l’intérêt de fortify pour autre chose que le déplacement. Merci pour l'info.





> Pour facilement savoir quelles stats prendre, utilise des jewels bleues pourries que tu reroll pour avoir un affixe de crit mult, crit chance, atk speed, damage. Échange-les tours à tours et regarde ce qui augmente le plus le tooltip.


Sympa l'idée.


Bon vous m'avez donné matière à réflexion.
Je vais essayé de cogiter un peu tout ca et voir le résultat. Merci à vous.

Désolé pour le pavé et le multi quote.

----------


## Hargun

> Void, c'est le ring ?
> 
> Tu parles de quoi en ce qui concerne les upgrade ? C'est le lab ?


Déjà oui, uber lab pour ta dernière ascendance ça aiderait.
Mais si c'est vraiment le dps qui te manque et que tu as des chaos en stock, prends un voidheart.

Pour le reste, tout a été dit, change ton casque, trouve des meilleurs rares, avec des plus gros rolls ce qui va te permettre d'avoir moins de mods défensifs et plus de mods offensifs sur les autres piéces... et trouve une 6L. T'as encore beaucoup de route avant d'arriver à la "fin" de ton build.

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai pas suivi tous les échanges mais une 6L c'est de l'overkill juste pour faire le endgame. Perso j'ai tout fait sauf le Shaper et j'ai jamais utilisé un 6L de ma vie. 'Fin ça dépend des builds mais 5L suffit largement a priori, voire 4L pour les builds vraiment costauds

----------


## Hargun

Ca dépend vraiment des builds, typiquement Shaper avec un cyclone, faut vraiment un gros stuff si tu veux le faire en 5L seulement :/
Autant prendre une 6L cheap, le gain est parfois énorme.

Il demande des pistes pour up son dps, s'en est une.

----------


## Ravine

Oooooh

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile..._profile_page/

http://poe-profile.info/profile/Ravine/KateAmbushCele

----------


## Elgin675

Salut à tous  :;): .

Bon je vais poser une question vraiment très bête / naïve, étant donné que je ne pense pas qu'il y ait réellement UNE réponse convenable.

Voilà, j'ai voulu jouer la map "The Gorge", en rare corrompue, histoire de débloquer le bonus. Manque de bol, la corruption m'a apporté temporal chain / enfeeble / vulnerability :s...

J'ai bêtement essayé avec mon archer, et effectivement le boss m'a OS, à trois reprises :s...

J'ai ensuite demandé de l'aide sur le 820, et un adorable exilé est venu exploser le boss... En 10 secondes, maximum -_-...

Question : quelles sont les astuces pour "lutter" contre temporal chain ? Car c'est - pour moi - le mode "player" le plus dangereux.
Si vous aviez des conseils / astuces  :;): ...

Merci  ::):  !

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Oooooh
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile..._profile_page/
> 
> http://poe-profile.info/profile/Ravine/KateAmbushCele


Oh sympa tout ça, à suivre en tout cas !




> Voilà, j'ai voulu jouer la map "The Gorge", en rare corrompue, histoire de débloquer le bonus. Manque de bol, la corruption m'a apporté temporal chain / enfeeble / vulnerability :s...
> 
> Question : quelles sont les astuces pour "lutter" contre temporal chain ? Car c'est - pour moi - le mode "player" le plus dangereux.
> Si vous aviez des conseils / astuces ...


Bah ce bosse est une machine à one shot, après en ranger tu peux toujours y arriver en prévoyant bien ses déplacements mais ça va être tendu forcément (clones pour divertir, blink arrow pour se déplacer, tirer que quand il fait sa "pause" ).

TC y'a pas cinquantes moyens de le contrer :
-être juggernaut (t'es pas ralenti)
-être très très très rapide (comme ça tu restes très rapide
-réduction d'effet des malédictions ou de TC en particulier (y'a un sextant qui fait ça, et un ou deux uniques qui peuvent aider un peu)
-immunité aux malédictions (flasks)

----------


## Elgin675

Merci de ta réponse, CaMarchePas  :;): .

Effectivement, machine à one shot, comme tu dis ^^.
J'ai été "berné" je pense, car j'avais déjà fais cette map mais via une mission de Zana. Donc plus simple, et surtout sans temporal chain.

Bon je vois qu'à part encore augmenter la vitesse de mon archer (ce que je ne peux plus faire sans détruire mon build), il n'y a pas grand chose d'autre à faire que je ne fais déjà donc  :;): .
Pour l'immunité aux malédictions via les flasks, il me semble que ça ne fonctionne pas quand c'est la map qui porte le mod (en gros, ça m'enlève une deuxième malédiction qu'un mob pourrait me lancer, mais pas la malédiction de base).

Reste les uniques, effectivement, comme Timeclasp. Contre un boss tel que celui-ci, pourquoi pas  ::): , nul besoin de resists élémentaire sur l'anneau (il fait du pur physical je crois)  ::): .

----------


## GUESH

Je n'ai jamais fait attention mais ça enlève peut-être la malédiction tant que la potion est active.

----------


## doomeer

Intéressant cet outil.

Voici mon dernier perso, une Witch Fireball : http://poe-profile.info/profile/DooMeeR/Ren%C3%A9eSense
C’était pendant la ligue Essence, je l’ai monté moi-même à l’arrache en self-loot (quasi).

Et du coup ça m’intéresserait si vous trouviez des pistes d’améliorations ?

----------


## alogos

Les malédictions qui proviennent des mods de maps ne peuvent pas s'enlever avec les potions. Mais franchement, j'utilise jamais rien pour lutter contre le temporal chains... c'est juste plus lent mais c'est tout.

----------


## Elgin675

Bah disons que le "juste lent", contre certains boss, ça peut rendre le combat quasi impossible sans contremesure  ::): .

Sinon je viens partager ma joie : hier soir, juste avant de quitter le jeu pour me coucher, j'ai rapidement vendu mes sets de divination card.
Parmi ces cartes, j'avais trois sets de Emperor's Luck. Les premier et dernier set vendus m'ont donné 5 transmutations, tandis que le second m'a donné... 5 exalteds :D !!!

J'imagine que j'ai eu un énorme coup de chance :D !!!!

Bon, il était temps, RnGus n'a pas beaucoup été avec moi dans ce jeu, juste retour des choses  ::P:  !

----------


## Caerbannog

Je ne suis pas sûr que retourner ton build juste pour le boss de Gorge soit, à terme, efficace. Contre lui, il faut un minimum de Physical dmg reduction si tu veux le tanker. Même de gros evade/block/dodge seuls ne mettent pas à l'abris d'un lucky round qui OS. Et pour peu qu'il se tape des affixes de map genre +% de crit ou more damage, il y a moyen qu'il soit redoutable (je l'ai vu écraser un pote avec +12k ES et genre 20% phys dmg reduc). Prépare-toi une Granite Flask avant (voir une Rumi's Concoction, ça coute plus grand chose depuis le nerf).
Quant à Temporal Chain, c'est juste bien pénible, surtout dans les derniers tiers de map. Mais après, on se sent comme Sengoku qui enlève les poids de ses bracelets et chaussure  :^_^: . En général je les reroll.



> J'imagine que j'ai eu un énorme coup de chance :D !!!!


Grave  ::happy2:: 



> Oooooh


Ma Blade Flurry actuelle, que j'avais fait au départ pour rigoler en utilisant le (mega) boost de l'ascendancy Raider.
http://poe-profile.info/profile/Caerby/HuguetteBavette

----------


## alogos

J'hésite beaucoup à mettre void manipulation au lieu de faster attack. Je pense que je vais switch.
Et oui, 5 exa sur une emperor's luck, c'est un tout les 10 ans  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

GG pour les 5ex ! Chiez je suis plus le seul de la guilde à l'avoir eu alors.  ::P:

----------


## lhf

Vous auriez pas un petit post sur les réglage graphique pour PoE ?



Là, je suis en windowed fullscreen (1920*1080) et directX 9ex
Et j'ai désactivé tous le reste ou mis au au minimum.

J'aimerais savoir si je peux faire un peu mieux et moins lag.

----------


## Djum

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de me remettre à PoE et je me demandais s'il y avait une guilde, un club ou même un regroupement de canards ?

Djum.

----------


## Jalkar

Je vous présente "LaGriffure", Un Trickter HOWA/LF/BM/VP/GR/EO/2 Curses /6 Auras :D 
http://poe-profile.info/profile/Jalkar/LaGriffure

C'est un concept que j'ai imaginé dès l'apparition des griffes Hand of Wisdom and Action, dès le début de la ligue... Je ne suis pas parti dessus car j'étais persuadé que ca allait être totalement hors de prix et innaccessible... mais comme j'ai des potes riches je me suis fait financé la shav  ::ninja:: 

- 8.2k d'es (6.2k avec une lorica)
- 79/79/80 max res
- Warlord's marks en blasphemy (Conductivity en curse on hit)
- Wirling blade gratuit grâce à l'ascendance (complètement Mandatory en fait car dépensé de la vie pour caster/attaquer empeche la regen de l'ES de démarré)
- Des aura au emphétamines (48% inc efefct): ma discipline lvl 18 apporte 400 d'es de plus à mes potes que leur discipline lvl 20 :D (triple purity / wrath / discipline / Haste)
- 1100 d'intel

Dans les améliorations à faire : acheter une astramentis pour régler les pb de force et de dext / Acheter une Vinktar pour un boost de dps monstrueux+ de leech :D / continuer à lvl (79 actu) ya plein de noeuds cool à prendre encore (entre autre aller chercher Catalyse côté Templar,c'est à porté du Brute Force solution que je compte mettre dans le socket sur le passage  ::): 

Je suis très content du résultat, le levelling à été laborieux (surtout la fin du Merciless avec 3/4k d'es)

Pour le moment je roule sur tout jusqu'au T10, pas tester plus haut encore


Low Life + Blood Magic, ca marche très bien avec les claw HOWA car elle font du +25 Life On Hit, ce qui sustain largement les 16 de mana cost de Blade Flurry (plus compliqué avec Spectral Throw qui coute plus cher)

----------


## Hargun

Il est bien sympa ton build. Je m'étais monté une HOWA/spectral CI il y a 2 semaines, un build bien plus classique mais je l'ai perdu vers le 60...

----------


## Flibustier

> Vous auriez pas un petit post sur les réglage graphique pour PoE ?
> 
> 
> 
> Là, je suis en windowed fullscreen (1920*1080) et directX 9ex
> Et j'ai désactivé tous le reste ou mis au au minimum.
> 
> J'aimerais savoir si je peux faire un peu mieux et moins lag.


Il faut OC ton CPU. Poe rame surtout à cause de ça. 
La preuve? J'ai cramé ma Gtx780 il y a 15jours.. et je joue sans problème avec la CG intégrée de mon i7. J'ai sérieusement diminué la résolution, mais c'est même mieux qu'avant. (en plus j'ai découvert la résolution extra large (avec les bandeaux noirs en haut en bas) et c'est cheaté, on voit nettement plus loin!)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> @CaMarchePas : sant sur du stuff bleus, c'est l'histoire de plusieurs chaos. Pour ça que je dis que carcass c'est pas le truc le plus cher du build.


:°

Quelques jours d'essais plus tard après avoir respect mon Sunder : http://poe-profile.info/profile/cama...underSUNDERAXE
-acheté 5 griffes à 1 alch / fusing / chaos, la cinquième m'a donné le T1 attack speed  ::P:  (claqué deux divines quand même par ce que le roll chaos était supra merdique  ::P:  ) du coup oui avec le coup des divines ça vaut plus qu'une carcass jack :°
-+-200 alt pour refaire une amulette, sauf que dans les rolls j'ai chopé une T1 crit chance (38%) / T1 ES (20%) que j'ai pas osé cassé et que je sais pas combien revendre non plus, elle servira pour autre chose ^^
-2 chaos les gants déjà rolls o/
-1 alch al ceinture, faudra reroll mieux (95+ life et force si je peux combler les resists)
-je savais pas quoi faire sur les bottes mais en fait les 2  tones sont très bien pour combler les resist, j'ai pas la vitesse de déplacement mais en whirling blade je n'en ressens pas le besoin là, et en moins de 20 alts j'ai pas cherché plus loin ^^
-les anneaux sont craft +int à la base pour les gemmes support (pas pour vortex ni ice breath), selon les jewels il peut me manquer beaucoup moins et donc possible de rajouter de la force (ou attack speed)
-l'amulette peut encore monter de 10 hp au mieux, la résist dépend du reste du stuff, à tester si sans regen ça tient bien, je pense que oui, le cri qui rempli vie/mana c'est génial
-là le casque est en abyssal cry, je louche sur un casque flame golem effect, ou si le lab me file un truc pour abyssal damage ou blade flurry... j'ai un autre casque double d'évasion 94 vie / 45% lightning resist mais pas d'enchant utile pour le moment... 4 offcoors dessus, bon pour CwDT + Vortex + Arctic breath + inc aoe.

Même sans jewel me manquait pas grand chose en resist finalement... et avec 9 slots jewels en plus de celui pour energy from within, y'a vraiment de quoi combler. J'ai pu trouver à pas cher (mais milieu de ligue, à voir en début) de jewels +% life / resist / attack speed (claw ou 1H ou global ).


Là pour le moment lvl86, j'ai dépassé les 7100 hp et j'ai encore un peu de marge (pas tous les points ni le meilleurs stuff bien que déjà pas mal). Le dps est juste "dafuk", on tousse une fois, tout est mort. Si un big boss a quelques mobs à côté, ben ça le défonce sévère ! :D

J'ai pas dépassé le T10 encore, je fais de l'xp et je monte mon stock de maps rouges en mettant rares toutes mes t9/t10, tous les mods sont viables et c'est génial o/ (double reflect, no leech, no regen, osef ! TC et avoid poison et chaos resist sont à peine plus lentes à faire)

TC+vortex cwdt (que je préfère haut niveau là, mais je vais rester plus bas) et whirling blade ça fait une très bonne défense en soit ! Je vais sans doute rajouter arctic breath qui profite de l'aoe et met du chilled ground.

Pour le moment je ne peux pas joeur avec Grace, si je l'active j'ai plus assez de mana pour Abyssal cry... j'aurais du coup la place pour une arctic armour.

Pour faire un bon gros burst de dégât sur un boss (surtout si accompagné) : lion's roar (qui en plus fait reculer les gros méchants genre Argus) et Vaal haste. Ca marche tellement bien qu'Uber Izaro c'est fait OS une dizaine de fois ce soir !  ::P:  (enfin 8x3 fois  ::P:  ), j'attend qu'il fasse pop ses squelette (le temps que ces bonus s'acvtive quoi), abyssal cry puis lion's roar et paf il s'en va ! ^^ 

Je pensais rajouter une Witchfire Brew (surtout que je l'ai droppée) mais en fait l'aura vulnerability qu'elle file ne profite pas des bonus aoe et n'est pas prioritaire sur mon aura TC, du coup sans amulette +1 curse (une bleue +max life serait un bonheur ! :D ) c'est inutile. 

En brèche c'est la fête : on tousse, on tue un truc, tout l'écran meurt ! Dangereux pour la désinc / lag que ça provoque d'ailleurs !  ::P: 

Bref, pour le moment je m'éclate, et pour pas cher ! Même si blade flurry se mange un gros nerf, je pense tester un build abyssal cry en début de prochaine ligue, et hidden potential aussi dès qu'il sera abordable, c'est agréable de voir qu'on peut améliorer chaque pièce à la main !  ::P:

----------


## alogos

T'as vraiment eu de la chance de chopper un T1 attack speed en seulement 5 essaies, mais le coût semble quand même très honnête pour l'efficacité.
J'irai pas faire ça en premier build par contre... Carcass Jack coûtait super cher en début de ligue et je pense que les Malicious Twin claw aussi... ainsi que des two-toned boots. Mais bon, en moins d'un mois, ça devrait aller.
Pourquoi pas partir sur un explosif arrow en premier avec hidden potential, ça marche aussi très bien, et tu pourras surement transvaser le stuff après. 
Par contre %s/energy from within/hidden potential/g ...  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Yup.

Yuuuup yupyupyup.

----------


## CaMarchePas

M'a gouré pour la dernière phrase, je parlais de hidden potential ^^ 
Pour un début de ligue je ne pensais pas forcément avec la griffe du coup, je pense que blade flurry va manger sévère ! Mais rien que abyssal cry déjà pour nettoyer très très vite !  ::P:  
Pour les boss y'aurait des alternatives très cheap le temps d'avoir du stuff : warchief totem, flame totem, même en double totem le temps de leveler, barrage poison...
Et carcass c'est un objectif mais pas un item obligatoire, ça rajoute encore de l'AoE, mais ce n'est pas l'item à avoir de suite.

----------


## Kamikaze

Port sur XBox One annoncé, avec pleins de petits clin d'oeil à du potentiel nouveau contenu.

Ça chiale sur reddit et le forum, assez pitoyable mais GGG devrait au moins faire un commentaire à ce sujet (pour les calmer), quoique. Je pense que ça peut que être bénéfique pour le jeu perso.

Realm séparé sur Xbox.

----------


## Hargun

> Faudrait le sortir sur console du coup ... ?


Il y a 2 pages  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, loot de Taste of Hate dans une T4 avec mon cyclone tout neuf, ça va me faire éco pas mal  ::wub::

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah bah tiens. 

Superbe comm' de la part de Chris, vraiment en accord avec ce que je pensais à ce sujet (que du positif):

http://www.pcinvasion.com/path-of-ex...t-xbox-version

----------


## lhf

Warframe fonctionne pas trop mal avec les consoles, ca ne pose pas beaucoup de souci au version PC (et en plus, il y a une version asiat), par contre, maintenant, faudra plus espérer voir une amélioration de l'interface. C'est fini.

----------


## Hargun

> faudra plus espérer voir une amélioration de l'interface. C'est fini.


Pourquoi ?
La xbox n'aura pas la même interface, du coup je ne vois pas :/

----------


## Flibustier

Il y a du positif mais également du négatif. Techniquement et visuellement, le jeu n'évoluera plus vraiment. Et donc, les actes seront déroulés avec le niveau de qualité actuel encore 8 ans (si leur plan est toujours de 10 ans, j'en doute maintenant).
Et pareil que lhf, ça fait 3 versions du jeu. la vanilla, la chinoise (avec un des designer de Diablo) et la version console. Donc fini, les updates souhaitées par la communauté (pc).
Il fallait s'en douter, une page se tourne.

----------


## earnil

> Et pareil que lhf, ça fait 3 versions du jeu. la vanilla, la chinoise (avec un des designer de Diablo) et la version console. Donc fini, les updates souhaitées par la communauté (pc).


Pourquoi ?

----------


## alogos

Y a pas que la deuxième phrase où j'aurais demandé pourquoi, mais tout son message... 
et aussi, comment il compte pour arriver à 8...
Et sinon, y aura plus de cacahuète, vous voyez pas le rapport ? c'est pas grave... random commentaire powa.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

C'est la suite logique que le jeu se tourne vers les consoles, poe est devenu casual.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ravine

> Il y a du positif mais également du négatif. Techniquement et visuellement, le jeu n'évoluera plus vraiment. Et donc, les actes seront déroulés avec le niveau de qualité actuel encore 8 ans (si leur plan est toujours de 10 ans, j'en doute maintenant).
> Et pareil que lhf, ça fait 3 versions du jeu. la vanilla, la chinoise (avec un des designer de Diablo) et la version console. Donc fini, les updates souhaitées par la communauté (pc).
> Il fallait s'en douter, une page se tourne.

----------


## Flibustier

ça y est j'ai heurté les chevaliers blancs de GGG.  :B): 
je cherche toujours les 400% d'amélioration des performances de Poe "grâce à l'équipe de développement console". Chris Wilson 2017
Et pour les chapitres étalés sur 10 ans, c'est de la blague. Un jeu qui sort sur console a la même durée de vie  que celle-ci (encore 3-4 ans max). Ca veut dire qu'on aura un path of exile 2 sans le dire. merci pour les dons et n'oubliez pas le stash tab bundle à -10% exclusivement ce week end!

http://www.pcinvasion.com/path-of-ex...t-xbox-version

----------


## Ravine

> We hired new team members specifically for the the console project. They were directly responsible for the massive improvements to frame rate, client load times, memory use, as well as the introduction of the 64-bit client, DirectX 11 renderer and new audio system. These changes were immediately released to the PC version as soon as they were available. Even if you're not a console gamer, this project improved the game for you.


source: https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1821427

400% d'augmentation de la vitesse c'est une fonction inverse du temps, donc c'est une division par 5 du temps passe a "faire des trucs".
Entre l'augmentation des vitesses de chargements, du rendu, du calcul physique et autres joyeusetes des particules, yep, c'est grosso modo ca.

Tu veux ajouter autre chose ou tu as fini de te ridiculiser?

----------


## Flibustier

> Tu veux ajouter autre chose ou tu as fini de te ridiculiser?


"The game runs massively faster (roughly 400% of where we were before we started the console version) because of the need to run on the console hardware." source pcinvasion
Il faudrait mesurer tes propos, et commencer par tout lire. Ca fait depuis pas mal de temps que tu prends les gens de haut ici et là-bas... Il n'a pas parlé de loading etc... Et de toutes façons, le comique de la phrase tient du fait qu'avec un pc de compet', le jeu a encore des soucis de performance presque jamais vu ailleurs. 

Pour la personne au-dessus qui demander pourquoi 8 ans. Il y avait un programme de beta il y a 3 ans, et le business model était un chapitre tous les 18 mois soit 3 chapitres +6-7 sur 10 ans. Comme le jeu est sorti en 1.0 il y a 2 ans, cela fait 10-2=8 ans. Evidemment une sortie sur console annule totalement ce modèle de dev. 
Egalement, les developpement en Chine sont très compliqués, il faut quasiment une équipe différente chinoise parce que l'infrastructure et la gestion est gérée par une filiale du gouvernement là-bas. (par exemple pour CSGO, le jeu de Valve) cela fait depuis 1-2 ans que le jeu est en dev-adaptation à cause de plein de localisations débiles).

----------


## Mad-T

Ce jeu est gratuit.
Ce jeu est bon.

----------


## Hargun

> Ce jeu est gratuit.
> Ce jeu est bon.


Mon cyclone est encore mort.
Ce jeu est bon.

Je reroll quoi ?  ::(:

----------


## Ravine

Y'a rien a mesurer ou m'accuser de prendre de haut. Tu ne comprends pas ce que tu lis.
Entre le moment ou le projet XBox One a veritablement commence et maintenant, le jeu est plus rapide. Parce qu'ils doivent tourner sur consoles.

Parce que la xb1, c'est une architecture 64bits, moins de RAM dispo que sur PC (8GB pour toute la console vs 8-16GB de RAM + 2-6 GB de VRAM du GPU) , des HDD 5400 RPM vs des 7200RPM /SSD sur PC, et c'est un 8 cores, donc il faut prendre avantage du multithreading parce qu'ils sont quasi certains d'etre la seule grosse application qui tourne

Et des phases de certifications a passer pour publier sur consoles, avec des prerequis tels que "il faut que ca charge en moins d'une minute" (c'est la raison pour laquelle Assassin's Creed n'a pas de loading screen, mais une zone blanche interactive ou tu peux te balader, pendant que ca charge en arriere plan - oui, c'est jouer sur les mots, mais quand ca permet de passer des certifs debiles et que tu dois charger un monde entier entre 2 restarts de mission, bah tu fais comme tu peux), 

Les contraintes fortes d'une plateforme limitee forcent a aller chercher les ressources dans tous les coins, et l'effort de developpement pour les plateformes moins puissantes permet de tirer vers le haut la version PC.

Tu veux ajouter autre chose ou tu as fini de te ridiculiser?

----------


## alogos

> Pour la personne au-dessus qui demander pourquoi 8 ans. Il y avait un programme de beta il y a 3 ans, et le business model était un chapitre tous les 18 mois soit 3 chapitres +6-7 sur 10 ans. Comme le jeu est sorti en 1.0 il y a 2 ans, cela fait 10-2=8 ans.


Sortie du jeu : Octobre 2013. + 10 ans = Octobre 2023
Date d'aujourd'hui : Janvier 2017.
Octobre 2023 - Janvier 2017 = 6 ans et 6 mois... juste 18 mois d'écart avec 8 ans...




> le jeu a encore des soucis de performance presque jamais vu ailleurs.


Mais il est quand même 400% plus rapide qu'avant les développements console commence...

Tu fais des jugements de valeurs, t'as faux sur les dates, tu sais à moitié de quoi tu parles... J'imagine que t'as aucune idée de la date des développements console pour pouvoir c
Je joues pas le chevalier blanc de GGG, je joue le chevalier blanc des argumentaires intelligents..




> Evidemment une sortie sur console annule totalement ce modèle de dev.


C'est dis au moins 3 fois dans leurs annonces que les dev sur console non aucun impacte sur les dév du jeu de base. Ta phrase n'as aucun fondement, aucune explication, aucune cohérence. Comme tout le reste.

----------


## Ravine

vu que les chiffres ca l'air d'etre difficile pour toi: 400% d'augmentation c'est une multiplication par 5 (5 fois plus vite, donc). Ou, une division par 5 de la duree. Et en considerant les ameliorations faites sur le pipeline de rendu, les temps de chargement, et les autres ameliorations documentees dans les blogs posts et manifestos ces derniers mois, bah, paf, ca fait des chocapics. Des chocapics 400% plus rapides.

----------


## Orhin

> Evidemment une sortie sur console annule totalement ce modèle de dev.


En quoi ?
Rien n'empêche GGG de continuer à soutenir le jeu sur PC lorsque la console sera délaissée.

----------


## Jalkar

Perso ca fait un peu plus d'un an que je joue de manière assidu (Flasback/Darkshrine), j'ai pas changé mon PC entre temps, par contre j'ai pu passer de graphique "medium" qui tournait à 20-30fps, a des graphiques "high" qui tourne à 40-50. 

J'ai quasi doublé mon FPS moyen, les temps de chargement ont été grandement diminué

Il tourne clairement bcp mieux qu'avant. C'est loin d'être parfait mais en meme temps ca partait de très loin (surtout dès qu'il y a plus de 2 personnes dans la map)

le 400% si on y est pas, on en est vraiment pas loin


Une video de mon concept de build dans une T11 :



*fier*

----------


## lhf

> Pourquoi ?
> La xbox n'aura pas la même interface, du coup je ne vois pas :/


C'est exactement ce que sortent tous les jeux de ce genre qd ca sort sur console.
Blabla ca sera pas différent, blabla PC ne perdra rien. Blabla etc...

Puis au final, on continue à avoir une interface de merde et le gameplay n’évolue plus. 

Si encore l'interface de PoE était vraiment pourri, on pourrait espérer une amélioration, mais c'est loin d'être le cas.  Elle est qd même correct. Comme l'interface a un impact sur le gameplay, on va suivre les limitations de la console. D'où mes doute de voir une amélioration.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est dis au moins 3 fois dans leurs annonces que les dev sur console non aucun impacte sur les dév du jeu de base. Ta phrase n'as aucun fondement, aucune explication, aucune cohérence. Comme tout le reste.


C'est ce qu'ils disent tous.

Qu'on vient pas me dire que Diablo 3 n'a pas été construit en fonction de sa sorti futur sur console malgré une tonne de promesse comme quoi il ne sortira JAMAIS sur console.

Et c'est pareil pour de nombreux jeux.

PoE faisait justement parti de ces rares jeux à être pensé pour PC et ca se ressent. Je suis désolé, mais 99% des jeux PC actuels ont 10/15 ans de retard à cause des consoles. Qd on voit l'interface d'un vieux truc comme baldur's gate et qu'on la compare avec les AAA, c'est à pleurer. Ne parlons même pas d'un diablo2. Dans 10ans, on n'aura toujours pas quelque chose au niveau de D2. PoE était justement l'exception.

Par contre, PoE n'a pas fini sa course, il y a encore des progrès à faire. Mais avec la version console, je doute de les voir. Il suffit de regarder à coté pour s'en convaincre.

----------


## belreinuem

C'est surtout qu'au final tout nouvel acte va devoir etre jouable a la fois avec un pad et avec clavier/souris.
J'ai du mal a imaginer comment cela n'inpactera pas le rythme ou la construction des niveaux.

----------


## Hargun

> C'est exactement ce que sorte tous les free to play (ou pas free to play) de ce genre qd ca sort sur console.
> Blabla ca sera différent, blabla PC ne perdra rien. Blabla etc...
> 
> Puis au final, on continue à avoir une interface de merde.
> 
> Si encore l'interface de PoE était vraiment pourri, on pourrait espérer une amélioration, mais c'est loin d'être le cas.  Elle est qd même correct. Comme l'interface a un impact sur le gameplay, on va suivre les limitations de la console. D'où mes doute de voir une amélioration.


Mais en faite, tu n'as pas regardé le trailer ?

La version xbox N'A PAS la même interface que la version pc. C'est également dit dans l'interview, que tu n'as pas dû lire non plus.
Du coup, je ne vois pas pourquoi la version xbox empêcherait une refonte de l'interface de la version pc :/
Si demain ils annoncent qu'ils virent un slot de popo pour coller avec la croix du pad console je ne dis pas mais ce n'est pas du tout le cas, il est même dit qu'ils ne feront pas de compatibilité pad sur la version pc.

Je passerai sur ton laïus sur l'interface de D2 so next gen et les jeux qui ont 10/15 ans de retard (par rapport à quoi ? Oo)

@belreinuem : Ils ont pris une équipe spécialement dédiée à la mise à jour de la version xbox. Justement pour ne pas retarder le dev de la version pc.

----------


## Ravine

http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1821427
http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1821427
http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1821427




> *We haven't modified the game content on the PC version due to any console decisions*. When we realised that the controls of the console version dictate four flask slots, we didn't remove a flask slot from PC. People have suggested that we add console controller support to the PC version, but that would require changing how skills work to support it, and that's not a rabbit hole that we want to go down. The development and direction of the PC version has not and will not change due to the existence of the console version.


http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1821427
http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1821427
http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1821427

ils bossent sur la version xb1 depuis 2015, et elle etait dans les plannings depuis 2014.

----------


## belreinuem

C'est pas une question de retard, mais une question de design/rythme/construction de niveau.
Tu me fera pas croire que tu créé un acte entier de la meme facon si ca doit etre joué avec pad ou au clavier/souris.

----------


## Ravine

> C'est pas une question de retard, mais une question de design/rythme/construction de niveau.
> Tu me fera pas croire que tu créé un acte entier de la meme facon si ca doit etre joué avec pad ou au clavier/souris.


Tu peux developper? Je suis curieux de savoir quels sont les criteres qui te font penser ainsi. (vraie question hein, avant qu'on me taxe encore de prendre de haut ou je ne sais quoi)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Also






https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...am_controller/

----------


## lhf

> Mais en faite, tu n'as pas regardé le trailer ?
> 
> La version xbox N'A PAS la même interface que la version pc. C'est également dit dans l'interview, que tu n'as pas dû lire non plus.
> Du coup, je ne vois pas pourquoi la version xbox empêcherait une refonte de l'interface de la version pc :/
> Si demain ils annoncent qu'ils virent un slot de popo pour coller avec la croix du pad console je ne dis pas mais ce n'est pas du tout le cas, il est même dit qu'ils ne feront pas de compatibilité pad sur la version pc.
> 
> @belreinuem : Ils ont pris une équipe spécialement dédiée à la mise à jour de la version xbox. Justement pour ne pas retarder le dev de la version pc.


Tous le monde dit ca et au final, on se fait avoir.






> Je passerai sur ton laïus sur l'interface de D2 so next gen et les jeux qui ont 10/15 ans de retard (par rapport à quoi ? Oo)


Si tu veux un exemple plus simple : skyrim versus morrowind.

Il y a besoin de faire un rappel sur cette histoire ?


Maintenant, tu prend n'importe quel jeu récent avec une gestion d'inventaire ou demandant d'avoir des skill. Mais on peut s'en écarter avec les actions rpg et autres jeux avec une touche rpg/h&s. Ils ont tous une interface pourri par la console et le gameplay s'en ressent. La liste est tellement longue que je ne sais même pas où commencer.


Prend n'importe quel AAA sorti cette année, on va bien rigoler.

----------


## Flibustier

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXk8R8EbCXo
500% de 0,1 fps ça ne fait pas un jeu optimisé. On a eu la même discussion quand ils ont commencé à sortir leur prototype multi-threadé. Il y a une grande variété de builds, de circonstances et d'effets qui font exploser les fps. Et des fois, sans raisons particulières, de gros coup de lags (pas uniquement internet, hein!). En ce sens, dire qu'en général, ça va 5 fois plus vite est idiot puisque leur moteur n'est pas capable de réduire/augmenter les détails pour avoir un framerate potable (fixons le à 30 fps). C'est une grosse erreur de design et n'importe quel pseudo-dev de JV ne peut approuver ça. 
Alors qu'ils s'embarquent avec nos sous sur une plateforme équivalente à un PC moyen de gamme de 2012(et je suis gentil), avec leur maigre savoir technique, oui je suis pris d'un fou rire. Vous êtes bien ridicules.

----------


## Orhin

> C'est pas une question de retard, mais une question de design/rythme/construction de niveau.
> Tu me fera pas croire que tu créé un acte entier de la meme facon si ca doit etre joué avec pad ou au clavier/souris.


Bah si ils ont réussi à rendre le jeu jouable sur les actes existants sans les modifier sur PC, je ne vois pas pourquoi ça changerait quelque chose pour les actes futurs.

----------


## Hargun

@lhf : Parce que D2 c'est la reference de la gestion d'inventaire ? De l'interface ? Sérieusement ?
Une dernière fois, la vidéo montre l'interface de la version xbox, ce n'est pas la même que la version pc, elles ne sont pas liées. Quant à tes exemples de merdes, je ne connais pas de jeux avec une bonne gestion d'inventaire, c'est toujours fastidieux, surement propre à la notion même d'inventaire. 
Je comprend bien que les frileux flippent quand un jeu est annoncé pc ET consoles mais là poe ne va pas devenir moins opti ou plus moche qu'il n'est...

@Flibustier : Moi aussi je suis pris de fou rire quand je lis "nos sous" et "maigres savoir technique".

----------


## Ravine

Optimiser c'est considerer la majeure partie du temps de jeu, et cibler les goulots d'etranglement les plus importants. "Optimiser pour le cas general". Et leurs optimisations sont expliquees et documentees.
Les choix techniques ont ete expliques, et les raisons historiques de ces choix aussi (devblogs, interview de Jonathan Rogers dans Lioneye's Watch). 
L'evolution du gameplay et des skills, affixes, monstres influent les performances au fur et a mesure que le jeu s'etoffe. Changer ces choix est couteux (en temps), et n'est pas trivial. Et n'importe quel "pseudo-dev de JV" peut le comprendre (plutot que de hurler a l'incompetence comme tu le fais).

----------


## Erac

L'optimisation .. c'est l'act 4 a sa sortie avec les freezes/shuttering en permanences avec ma gtx 660 ti (2012  ::trollface::  ). J'avais d’ailleurs drop la ligue a cause de ça.

Maintenant, je le passe tranquillou en 60 fps "stable" ... Toujours avec le même ordi  :Clap:

----------


## lhf

> @lhf : Parce que D2 c'est la reference de la gestion d'inventaire ? De l'interface ? Sérieusement ?
> Une dernière fois, la vidéo montre l'interface de la version xbox, ce n'est pas la même que la version pc, elles ne sont pas liées. Quant à tes exemples de merdes, je ne connais pas de jeux avec une bonne gestion d'inventaire, c'est toujours fastidieux, surement propre à la notion même d'inventaire. 
> Je comprend bien que les frileux flippent quand un jeu est annoncé pc ET consoles mais là poe ne va pas devenir moins opti ou plus moche qu'il n'est...


Ou m'as tu vu dire que le jeu va devenir plus moche et moins opti ?
Stop déformez les propos des autres qd tu n'as pas d'arguments.

Oui, il n'y a pas d'interface parfaite, mais entre l'interface de morrowind et celle de skyrim, il y en a une qui est meilleur SUR PC et l'autre qui meilleur sur console + totalement à chier sur PC.

Tous ce que je dis pour PoE, c'est qu'il ne faudra pas espérer une amélioration. C'est fini.
Qd au gameplay, il ne va plus évoluer. Là aussi, c'est fini.

----------


## Orhin

> Tous ce que je dis pour PoE, c'est qu'il ne faudra pas espérer une amélioration. C'est fini.
> Qd au gameplay, il ne va plus évoluer. Là aussi, c'est fini.


Merci madame Irma, on retiendra vos grands services.

----------


## Hargun

> Tous ce que je dis pour PoE, c'est qu'il ne faudra pas espérer une amélioration. C'est fini.
> Qd au gameplay, il ne va plus évoluer. Là aussi, c'est fini.


C'est couillu de parler d'arguments et de finir avec ça :P

----------


## alogos

> C'est pas une question de retard, mais une question de design/rythme/construction de niveau.
> Tu me fera pas croire que tu créé un acte entier de la meme facon si ca doit etre joué avec pad ou au clavier/souris.





> Tous ce que je dis pour PoE, c'est qu'il ne faudra pas espérer une amélioration. C'est fini.
> Qd au gameplay, il ne va plus évoluer. Là aussi, c'est fini.


C'est clair... depuis qu'ils ont commencé les devs sur console, on a pas eu d'acte IV, ni d'atlas, ni de skill gem qui sont injouables sur console (ED, CwC, Frostbolt), c'est vraiment dommage de ne pas avoir eu ça à cause des développement console. Et puis on peut se brosser pour qu'ils fassent du multithreading et du loading asynchrone... oulàlà...

Dommage qu'on soit pas sur la même timeline...

----------


## Hargun

Ni d'acte 5 pour cet été. C'est dommage.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ihf c'est pas le mec qui pleurait parce qu'il avait la flemme de lire le guide pour son build? Ou qu'il était perdu parce qu'il avait drop un ex?  ::trollface::

----------


## lhf

C'est votre droit de croire en la bonne âme du studio alors que tous les exemple à coté montrent le contraire.
Peut être que ca sera le premier studio a tenir ses promesses.
Mais désolé d'en douter. J'ai eu assez de déconvenue.

Enfin bon, ca ne changera pas grand chose dans l’immédiat. On verra ca dans 2/3ans et vu qu'on  n'y jouera plus...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ihf c'est pas le mec qui pleurait parce qu'il avait la flemme de lire le guide pour son build? Ou qu'il était perdu parce qu'il avait drop un ex?


Pardon, une liste d'item et de skill, j'appelle pas ca expliquer un build.

Mais bon, j'ai compris qu'il ne fallait pas vous demander d'explication. C'est trop pour vous.

----------


## Hargun

> Mais bon, j'ai compris qu'il ne fallait pas vous demander d'explication. C'est trop pour vous.


Ok, maintenant je suis certain que tu es un gros troll velu.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Il me semble mais je peux me tromper que de généreux canards ont tenté de t'aider sur au moins deux pages de ce topic.

----------


## lhf

Certains ont tenté de m'aider qd je demandais des explications, merci à eux.
Et d'autres ce sont juste contenter de "joue ca c'est trop fort"
pourquoi ?
"parce que c'est trop fort"

J'ai demandé des explications pour COMPRENDRE un build, pas pour avoir un build.


A chaque fois qu'on a une discussion, c'est la même chose. Vous répondez à coté et qd on vous le reproche, vous commencez à sortir les insultes.

Merci, je ne suis pas là pour ca. J'ai juste exprimé mon peu d'envie pour le passage sur console et vous me chiez une shitstorm pour même pas une ligne de texte.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Certains ont tenté de m'aider qd je demandais des explications, merci à eux.
> Et d'autres ce sont juste contenter de "joue ca c'est trop fort"
> pourquoi ?
> "parce que c'est trop fort"
> 
> J'ai demandé des explications pour COMPRENDRE un build, pas pour avoir un build.
> 
> 
> A chaque fois qu'on a une discussion, c'est la même chose. Vous répondez à coté et qd on vous le reproche, vous commencez à sortir les insultes.
> ...


Tu veux des explications pour comprendre quoi? Tu joues un assassin crit CI blade flurry. Le truc complétement pété de base.

----------


## Hargun

> Tu joues un assassin crit CI blade flurry. Le truc complétement pété de base.


Ouais mais il ne sait pas pourquoi. Le problème c'est qu'il ne lit même pas le guide qu'il a commence à suivre, c'est pas comme si c'était un build compliqué. Je ne sais pas si c'est de la connerie ou de la flemme sincèrement.
On lui a dit exactement ce qu'il fallait faire, l'étape suivante c'est jouer à sa place.

----------


## Zephy

> Tu veux des explications pour comprendre quoi? Tu joues un assassin crit CI blade flurry. Le truc complétement pété de base.


il a juste lu le titre du build et il sait dit "je vais le faire " :D

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> il a juste lu le titre du build et il sait dit "je vais le faire " :D


Ah merde c'est ce que je fais aussi, surtout si c'est ECRIT COMME CA AVEC "30M DPS OMG"

 ::ninja::

----------


## Zephy

> Ah merde c'est ce que je fais aussi, surtout si c'est ECRIT COMME CA AVEC "30M DPS OMG"


30M de dps c'est pour les gros Kevin ... ::ninja::

----------


## lhf

C'est tellement obvious que vous n'êtes pas capable d'expliquer pourquoi.
Ok, ca fait des gros dégât, bravo. GG à vous, jolie analyse.

----------


## Zephy

> C'est tellement obvious que vous n'êtes pas capable d'expliquer pourquoi.
> Ok, ca fait des gros dégât, bravo. GG à vous, jolie analyse.


T'as des yeux c'est fait pour lire les builds  ::ninja::

----------


## Ravine

> C'est tellement obvious que vous n'êtes pas capable d'expliquer pourquoi.
> Ok, ca fait des gros dégât, bravo. GG à vous, jolie analyse.


Blade Flurry ajoute du More Damage a chaque stage, a concurrence du max number of stages (6 de base). Blade Flurry a 60% More Attack speed.
le Poison est un dot qui derive de ton physical/chaos base damage. Il s'applique pendant 2 secondes, et applique 10% du hit qui le cree en damage over time. Poison peut Stack.
un Critical Strike va augmenter les degats que tu deales avec le Multiplier. Un Critical Strike n'est roll que sur un Hit. Tu dois donc toucher avant de roll le critical strike chance.

Blade Flurry attaque tres vite.
Plein d'attaques qui touchent == Pleine de Critical Strike == Plein de degats
ton Void Heart donne 23% de chance d'appliquer un Poison on Hit. Un Hit sur 4 est un Poison. Si c'est un Critical Strike, c'est un gros poison
En tres peu de temps tu appliques plein de poisons.

Le poison a aussi la particularite de "Double Dip". Ici, un Explain Like I'm 5 (years old) qui developpe le double dipping. https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ouble_dipping/

Aye? C'est plus clair?

----------


## Jalkar

> Blade Flurry ajoute du More Damage a chaque stage, a concurrence du max number of stages (6 de base). Blade Flurry a 60% More Attack speed.
> le Poison est un dot qui derive de ton physical/chaos base damage. Il s'applique pendant 2 secondes, et applique 10% du hit qui le cree en damage over time. Poison peut Stack.
> un Critical Strike va augmenter les degats que tu deales avec le Multiplier. Un Critical Strike n'est roll que sur un Hit. Tu dois donc toucher avant de roll le critical strike chance.
> 
> Blade Flurry attaque tres vite.
> Plein d'attaques qui touchent == Pleine de Critical Strike == Plein de degats
> ton Void Heart donne 23% de chance d'appliquer un Poison on Hit. Un Hit sur 4 est un Poison. Si c'est un Critical Strike, c'est un gros poison
> En tres peu de temps tu appliques plein de poisons.
> 
> ...


j'ai tout lu sans respiré  ::XD:: 
Ca donne l'effet des films résumés en 1 min :D

^^

----------


## lhf

Je que je voulais savoir, c'est comment "améliorer" mon stuff. Donc comprendre comment fonctionne l'ajout de dps et de survie.

Pour simplifier, entre X dmg physique, X ias, X dmg chaos,  XX dext/int etc... qu'est ce qui est le plus intéressant.
Par dessus, tu rajoutes le voidheart, comment évaluer l'apport de dps de cette item ? Merci pour le résumé simple et clair sur l'item.
Puis pour finir, où trouver les mod et où c'est le plus rentable. Est ce que je dois prendre un ring avec du LL ou vaut mieux le prendre sur un jewel.

C'est ca que je vous demandais.
Et pas tu prend voidheart, parce que ca fait trop de dégât. 



Bien sur, je ne demande pas avoir les chiffres exact, je voulais juste un truc plus ou moins approximatif, une simple idée pour mes recherches. Après j'essaye.


Enfin bon, c'est fini. Pas besoin de relancer le sujet, j'ai eu mes réponses. Merci à ceux qui m'ont répondu.

----------


## Hargun

> Là actuellement, je me demande pourquoi jouer ? Je n'ai pas besoin de farm, j'ai du cash. Mon problème est de le dépenser et je ne sais pas dans quoi. 
> Faire autre chose que farm ? Je commence en avoir marre des map de lvl 6/7 et je ne peux rien faire d'autre.





> Je que je voulais savoir, c'est comment "améliorer" mon stuff. 
> 
> C'est ca que je vous demandais.
> Et pas tu prend voidheart, parce que ca fait trop de dégât.


 ::rolleyes:: 

On t'a parlé de voidheart et du double dip il y a 3 pages, on t'a aussi dit de switch tes jewels pour voir ce qui te fait gagner le plus.
On a également signalé que c'est déjà écrit dans le guide.
"Tes recherches", la bonne blague.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> C'est votre droit de croire en la bonne âme du studio alors que tous les exemple à coté montrent le contraire.
> Peut être que ca sera le premier studio a tenir ses promesses.
> Mais désolé d'en douter. J'ai eu assez de déconvenue.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Pardon, une liste d'item et de skill, j'appelle pas ca expliquer un build.
> 
> Mais bon, j'ai compris qu'il ne fallait pas vous demander d'explication. C'est trop pour vous.


Je vais faire le même amalgame que toi, ainsi ça va clore toutes les discussions avec toi sur ce topic :
-tu ne sais pas lire un guide
-tu ne sais pas dire ce que tu n'arrives pas à faire
-tu ne sais pas dire ce qui te tue
-tu ne sais pas dire ce que tu vises comme contenu en jeu
-tu ne sais pas dire ce que tu ne comprends pas quand on te répond
-tu n'as jamais dit autre chose que "merde" ou "c'est pas ça" à ceux qui essaie de t'aider

C'est leur droit d'essayer de t'aider alors que tous les exemples à côté montrent que tu ne veux pas comprendre et que t'emmerdent ceux qui te répondent.
Peut être que ça sera la première fois que t'arrives à prendre la main qui t'aide plutôt que lui cracher dedans. 
Mais désolé d'en douter. J'ai eu assez de déconvenue.

pps : j'aurais pu prendre le même exemple de "tous pourris pourquoi espérer" avec le modèle f2P, mais c'était trop facile.

----------


## Kamikaze

Les arguments anti release Xbox One sont vraiment pauvres. Le contenu le plus riche en terme de gameplay ça reste le labyrinthe à mon avis, même si comme beaucoup de mécanique dans le jeu ça reste faisable en brute force. Mais la population qui bat assez facilement le contenu se rend pas compte qu'elle demeure minoritaire (cf. les stats postées par GGG).

Le lab' a été fait avant la release Xbox One mais sera donc supporté sur cette plateforme, alors je vois difficilement quel frein ça mettrait à tout ambition de GGG pour développer quoique ce soit d'autre. Ça vaut pour tout le contenu produit à ce jour, donc l’entièreté de POE.

Je joue depuis la fin de la close beta et je peux affirmer que le jeu n'a fondamentalement pas changé en terme de gameplay. Sur console t'as beaucoup de jeux très exigeant en terme de gameplay/d’exécution, comme les jeux de combats (qui ne se joue pas avec clavier/souris et qui sont basés uniquement sur le gameplay pur, pas de notion de progression artificielle comme les niveau et les gears).

Les Zelda sont sortis sur console et les Diablo ont jamais demandé une exécution particulièrement difficile.

Oui la gestion de l'inventaire, du trade etc. peut être une considération mais rien de ça ne fait partie du coeur du gameplay.

J'ai aucune idée de la taille de la population qui pleurniche au sujet de cette release console mais je serais pas étonné que ce soit une petite minorité bruyante, ça parait vraiment absurde.

GGG a franchement rarement déçu et à toujours été à l'écoute des feedbacks, avec plus ou moins de délais selon leur agenda et leur priorisation.

La console apporte beaucoup de points positifs comme c'est déjà évoqué dans le thread et par Chris, mais l'architecture stable et unifiée du support va forcer et permettre naturellement de bonne optimisation, de même pour l'ergonomie du jeu.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah bah tiens, même argument de la part de Chris, 'fin c'est assez évident mais bon




> This has been in progress in at least planning form since 2014, so if you're happy with Forsaken Masters, The Awakening, Ascendancy and Atlas of Worlds then I suspect you'll be happy with our future expansions also. Those expansions were also developed with a console version in mind. There's no difference to how we're developing them.

----------


## Loicthegreat

En parlant d'agenda, depuis la "vague" d'améliorations concernant le trade, il y a eu du nouveau ? Parce que j'avais suivi ça de loin à ce moment, dans la mesure où j'avais arrêté de jouer mais, mais maintenant que j'ai "repris" (2 heures par semaine lol, foutue vie de famille ^^), je me demande si il y a d'autres améliorations de prévues. Ayant un peu cherché, je n'ai rien trouvé et ça me fait un peu peur car je n'ai jamais trouvé ça normal que les développeurs se reposent sur un site tiers pour faire tourner leur économie. Et je n'avais jamais pensé qu'ils oseraient introduire une modification de façon à faciliter l'interaction avec ce site en question...tout comme je pensais qu'a minima ils trouveraient un moyen d'éviter que les recherches de groupe se transforment en WTS ou WTB...

Ils avaient pourtant dit à cette occasion qu'il y aurait d'autres changements. Du neuf ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a eu assez peu de communication à ce sujet de la part de GGG (très informel), mais c'est dans les tuyaux a priori, peut-être pour la 3.0.

Après GGG a clairement beaucoup aidé les sites tiers comme Poe.Trade et consorts.

Perso j'ai toujours beaucoup aimé l'aspect brut du trading, je trouvais que ça donnait beaucoup de charme au jeu quand j'ai commencé, et je tradais dans le chat de trade (ce que je fais encore de temps en temps). Mais il est vrai qu'une fois que tu connais bien le jeu et que tu veux expérimenter tu es obligé de passer par le trading, ou alors de grind excessivement.

Du coup wait & see mais je mettrais un billet sur la 3.0 pour le trading. Sachant que je suis d'accord avec Chris quand il évoque le fait qu'un système trop liquide ferait perdre son charme au jeu.

Combien de fois j'ai fait des trade à l'arrache en offrant 3 chisels, 2 chaos, une moitié de sandwhich et 2 clous rouillés pour pouvoir démarrer mon build. Et tu tombes aussi sur des gens cools parfois, et des hideout stylés.

Faudrait un système qui conserve un certain charme et pas un truc automatisé genre Stock Exchange hyper liquide hyper robotisé. Les shops faits à la main dans le forum, les gens qui gueulent dans le chat de trading, les négociations à l'arrache, les bonnes rencontres, le quémandage de gemmes gratos. 

Tout ça a un certain charme et force un marché assez illiquide, genre l'air de rien convertir une currency en une autre c'est galère, avec une interface très clean il sera facile de trouver beaucoup plus de liquidité sur le marché mais je pense que c'est malsain pour le jeu.

Exemple, tu veux convertir une currency en une autre. Là y'a assez peu de gens qui proposent la conversion et donc ils te font payer la liquidité et tu échanges à taux plus élevé en compensation du fait qu'ils te proposent l'échange d'un coup, en masse.

Tu payes la liquidité mais si tu veux galérer dans le chat de trading tu vas payer plus proche du taux "réel" de conversion mais tu vas passer du temps à chercher.

Si le marché est très liquide plein de gens vont proposer de multiples conversion pour le currency, pas seulement quelques traders spécialisés dans l'offre de conversion et ça va assez rapidement exclure une partie des joueurs du système de trading à mon avis.

Tous les gens sans trop de currency et qui troc à l'arrache vont se faire jeter comme des malpropres par les gens qui jouent plus. Ou alors on propose un système de monnaie divisible et là on tue complètement l'âme du jeu.

Donc perso je suis pas contre une amélioration du trading mais je suis d'accord sur le fait que c'est important que ce soit bien fait et je comprends donc la lenteur de GGG à ce sujet.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Personnellement je fais aussi partie des mecs assez riches quand je débute une league sérieusement et je fais souvent de bons prix quand un mec a vraiment besoin d'un item pour son build et qu'on discute un peu, je joue jamais l'aspect rentier/trading pur. Je prends juste le nécessaire pour que mon build fonctionne en terme de gameplay et je paye la liquidité très cher, c'est à dire que quand je veux un item, je le veux tout de suite et j'hésite pas à proposer beaucoup plus que le prix de base, car je privilégie le plaisir de jeu à l'aspect optimisation du trading et le système permet à tous les styles d'exister, justement du fait de ses défauts qui ralentissent la liquidité.

----------


## Kamikaze

Pour être plus clair et concis:

En tant que pékin lambda pauvre vous avez quand même de la valeur sur le marché actuel tant que vous vous contentez de proposez de la liquidité, même si c'est faible (quelques chaos). Car vous êtes online, disponible, et faites part publiquement de votre trade (2 points importants avec le système actuel).

Si le système est trop liquide, les gens vont se diriger directement vers la meilleure offre indépendamment de la liquidité (exemple: auction house avec trading possible offline) et donc vous perdrez toute valeur sur le marché, vous serez potentiellement exclu du système si vous ne jouez pas suffisamment. 

Là toutes les contraintes de trading font que rien que le fait d'être présent (online) pour trade et de présenter son offre (stash de trade/outil tier) donne de la valeur à votre trade même s'il est assez mauvais dans l'absolu. Ça fait aussi pas mal fonctionner les currency alternatives et évite d'avoir une currency trop liquide dédiée au trade même si chaos, fuse et exalt occupe beaucoup ce spot. Les essences ont pas mal relancé le marché des regrets. Et les masters donnent un peu de valeur au reste. Là juste en jouant au pif tu cumuleras assez pour faire des trucs sur le marché.

Et genre un mec riche mal intentionné pourrait aussi plus facilement capturer toute la liquidité du marché en un seul clic.

Là si tu veux assécher le marché il va falloir en visiter des hideouts.

Je dis pas que le système actuel est bon hein mais je reviens juste encore sur le fait que je comprends l'appréhension et la relative lenteur de GGG à ce sujet.

----------


## lhf

> On t'a parlé de voidheart et du double dip il y a 3 pages, on t'a aussi dit de switch tes jewels pour voir ce qui te fait gagner le plus.
> On a également signalé que c'est déjà écrit dans le guide.
> "Tes recherches", la bonne blague.


Ptin, c'est dingue à quel point tu déformes mes propos.

Bon de toute façon, j'ai pas envie de me faire un quote war. Va faire chier quelqu'un d'autre. Tu n'as rien à dire.


@ CaMarchePas
Calme toi un peu.
Vous venez me casser les c........ après un message sur les consoles sans aucune raison.
J'ai fait UNE ligne et vous déclenchez une page de merde.


Puis merde, c'est quoi le rapport entre mes demandes sur mon perso et la console ? Venez pas m'accusez de troller.
Vous avez vraiment un problème.



@ Kamikaze : 

PS mon message d'origine pour éviter les troll : 





> Warframe fonctionne pas trop mal avec les consoles, ca ne pose pas beaucoup de souci au version PC (et en plus, il y a une version asiat), par contre, maintenant, faudra plus espérer voir une amélioration de l'interface. C'est fini.


On a vu pire comme plainte anti console....






> Oui la gestion de l'inventaire, du trade etc. peut être une considération mais rien de ça ne fait partie du coeur du gameplay.


Il manque des choses sur le jeu. Et je doute de les voir arriver, mais je peux me tromper.

Au passage, tu sous estime l'importance de l'interface sur le gameplay. L'interface est au coeur du gameplay. Tu ne joues pas du tout de la même façon avec un pad qu'au clavier/souris.

A noté que le passage sur console est justement le moment pour virer/ajouter des fonctions, genre 
-autoloot
-switch de spell 
-rac clavier
ou encore
-gestion de l'inventaire
-chat
-système de guilde
-jeu en groupe
-changement du trade, voir la disparition.

Tu parles du lab, bon courage pour le faire au pad. On a déjà pas mal de souci avec la souris en ce qui concerne le pathfinding.






> Sur console t'as beaucoup de jeux très exigeant en terme de gameplay/d’exécution, comme les jeux de combats (qui ne se joue pas avec clavier/souris et qui sont basés uniquement sur le gameplay pur, pas de notion de progression artificielle comme les niveau et les gears).


ET ? On parle de h&s, pas de jeux de baston. Sinon, je peux aussi parler des fps. Tu as testé halo 1 sur PC ? Le meilleur fps console, mais l'un des plus mauvais fps PC. Argument non recevable ds le cas d'un h&s. A la rigueur, on peut citer les rpg et autres jeux ayant une tendance de rpg.
Il y a de bons jeux pour console et mauvais pour PC. Et vice versa.





> GGG a franchement rarement déçu et à toujours été à l'écoute des feedbacks, avec plus ou moins de délais selon leur agenda et leur priorisation


Ils ne sont pas les seuls à avoir rarement déçu. Il y a un très gros studio qui a sorti LE h&s, pas besoin de donner de nom, tous le monde sait de qui je parle. Et ce studio n'a pas tenu ses promesses.

Le seul bon point du passage sur la console pour le joueur PC, c'est la possibilité d'une plus grande rentré d'argent. Mais attention viser un le grand public n'est pas forcément une bonne chose. Actuellement, j'apprécie beaucoup la communauté de PoE. Tu demandes un coup de main, on t'aide. Tu files un coup de main, on te remercie. Il y a peu d'abruti sur ce jeu, contrairement à d'autres jeux. Heureusement, on n'aura pas à coexister avec le public console.




> Je dis pas que le système actuel est bon hein mais je reviens juste encore sur le fait que je comprends l'appréhension et la relative lenteur de GGG à ce sujet.


Qd on voit le nombre de MMO qui se sont casser la gueule sur la question du trade, ca peut se comprendre.

De toute façon, il n'y a pas de bon système. Celui de PoE est d'un certain coté très mal foutu, mais de l'autre, il force les gens à faire un effort pour en profiter et l’ambiance en est meilleur. Trop le faciliter entraine un système sans âme où seul l’appât du gain entre en jeu.

Actuellement, je suis un peu perdu dans le trade, mais je préfère ce système. Au moins, je n'ai pas l'impression de me faire avoir à chaque trade.

----------


## P1nGou1N

Wesh les canetons.

Je viens de me mettre au jeu avec un pote. Il a l'air vraiment sympa et très touffu. Je suis encore dans la phase de découverte et y'a l'air d'avoir tellement de trucs à faire que je prends mon pied pour le moment.

J'ai démarré en suivant ce build qui me semblait bien sympa : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1596320

Par contre un truc que je pige pas. Il conseille une armure "Lightning Coil" qui réduit la résistance à la foudre de 60% tout en convertissant 30% des dégats physique en foudre.
Alors soit j'ai pas capté un truc soit il faut avoir la blinde de résistance à la foudre sur le reste du matos ?

Ah et j'ai commencé à checker les prix des items sur poe.trade, quasi tout se paye en Chaos ou en ex.
J'ai droppé quelques chaos mais aucune ex. Il faut un niveau particulier pour en dropper ou c'est juste très rare ? Des coins à farmer pour multiplier les chances d'en loot ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## GUESH

Oui c'est ça, il faut trouver 60% de résistance foudre en plus (donc pour être cap en merciless il te faudra 195% au total sur tes pièces). 

Les exalted orb sont rares oui, sur environ 6 jours de temps passé sur cette ligue, j'ai dû en récupérer 5 sur des mobs.
C'est normal d'être un peu pauvre au début, mais une fois que tu commences à faire des maps le pognon rentre tout seul !

----------


## P1nGou1N

Merci pour ta réponse  ::): 

Pour les maps, je viens de check sur google, c'est du contenu endgame auquel on accède une fois fini l'acte 3 en merciless c'est ça ?

----------


## GUESH

Oui, tu dois terminer les quêtes de Lady Dialla au niveau 2 du Solaris Temple. Juste à côté du Waypoint, tu as une zone annexe "The Eternal Laboratory" où tu peux lancer des maps depuis le map device.
Au début tu es obligé de passer par là pour lancer les maps. Par la suite, si tu as accompli une mission de Zana, tu peux avoir le "Map device" dans ton hideout (un coin que tu peux personnaliser).
Pour avoir un hideout, il faut avoir un master lvl 3 ou + (on gagne des niveaux en faisant leurs missions). Une fois un master lvl 3, il suffit de lui parler en ville pour créer le hideout.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Les exalted orb sont rares oui, sur environ 6 jours de temps passé sur cette ligue, j'ai dû en récupérer 5 sur des mobs.
> C'est normal d'être un peu pauvre au début, mais une fois que tu commences à faire des maps le pognon rentre tout seul !


Alors pour être plus clair et réaliste : tu peux en choper 15 (loot) sur une ligue en jouant beaucoup et en étant cocu, tu peux ne pas en voir pendant 3 mois en jouant tout autant. 

Pour une idée des prix des orbes : poe.trade => currency market (en breach standard l'exalt est à 40 chaos là, prend pas en compte les 3 premiers trolls à 12 et 30c)

----------


## P1nGou1N

Merci pour les infos !

Bon c'est au petit bonheur la chance pour les ex quoi. Je vais peut être zieuter du côté du matos pas trop cher pour commencer y'a l'air d'y avoir des trucs pas dégueu à prix raisonnables pour commencer. ça vaut peut être le coup que j'achète du matos avec du quantity of items found pour avoir plus de chances de loot de la currency et upgrade mon matos plus rapidement ?

(pour le moment je suis acte 3 à la deuxième diff et je roule sur à peu près tout, mais ça me dérangerait pas de rouler encore plus vite).

----------


## GUESH

Je ne peux pas trop répondre sur ce point, je ne me suis jamais intéressé à ce type d'objets.
Je te conseillerais quand même de ne pas trop te concentrer sur les objets qui modifient le loot pour l'instant. Il vaut mieux trouver de quoi nettoyer rapidement les cartes. En gardant tes orbes jusqu'au niveau 65-70, tu auras de quoi t'équiper pour parcourir sereinement les maps des premiers tiers !

Au cas où voici la liste des équipements qui modifient la quantité d'items : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Lis..._item_quantity
Dans le tas, les Goldwyrm sont abordables et ne sont pas trop crades mais tu n'as que 10% d'augmentation de vitesse de déplacement ce qui est embêtant. T'as le Perandus Blazon aussi. Avec le reste ça risque d'être difficile (=coûteux) de mettre les res au max (bon y a le ventor's gamble mais c'est difficile d'en trouver un bon).
La divination distillate est assez intéressante mais très compliquée à utiliser (l'effet va disparaître dés que tu seras full vie/mana).

----------


## Enyss

Franchement, le + quantity ça ne sert à rien en ce moment. Mieux vaut vider rapidement les maps (= plus de chance de loot et plus d'xp) plutôt que d'augmenter ses chances de loot. 

Et sinon, concernant la lightning coil, il faut bien voir que 60% res foudre en plus, c'est pas trop compliqué à chopper... Alors que ça diminue les dégâts physiques de 22.5% (30% foudre, a 75% res foudre = 7.5% de dmg) , ce qui est plus que respectable

----------


## Kamikaze

Holy shit! Si c'est implémenté en 2.6 je viens y jouer direct, depuis le temps que j'attends ça!

Solo self found support

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...1823776/page/1

----------


## Elgin675

Personnellement, je trouve que ça tombe comme un cheveux sur la soupe ^^.

C'est une option que j'aurais effectivement aimé avoir il y a trois ans, mais certainement pas aujourd'hui.
Encore que, s'il y avait des "bonus de loot", je comprendrais ; mais ne serait-ce qu'espérer looter une gemme drop only / un unique précis, c'est vraiment la loterie :s.

Mais bon, j'imagine que s'ils sortent une ligue dédiée, c'est qu'il doit y avoir de la demande  ::): . Et d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur le forum, beaucoup ont l'air satisfait de la nouvelle  ::): .
Tant mieux, le jeu ravira tout le monde, ainsi  :;): .

----------


## CaMarchePas

C'est pas un changement extraordinaire mais c'est sympa d'y avoir pensé et ça ouvre une petite porte vers d'autres options qui pourraient venir plus tard... ou aussi intégrer les mini leagues challenges dans leurs leauges mères. Ça peut sans aucun doute relancer l'intérêt du jeu pour certains qui avancent trop vite trop facilement. ^^

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Je ne vois là qu'une suite logique à la sortie xbox1, tu pourras pas trade sur console et le ssf sera obligatoire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zephy

> Alors pour être plus clair et réaliste : tu peux en choper 15 (loot) sur une ligue en jouant beaucoup et en étant cocu, tu peux ne pas en voir pendant 3 mois en jouant tout autant. 
> 
> Pour une idée des prix des orbes : poe.trade => currency market (en breach standard l'exalt est à 40 chaos là, prend pas en compte les 3 premiers trolls à 12 et 30c)


Même une 16e exalts peut venir à tout moment  ::ninja::

----------


## Dirian

> Je ne vois là qu'une suite logique à la sortie xbox1, tu pourras pas trade sur console et le ssf sera obligatoire.


Vu qu'une pseudo league SSF a été mise en place par les joueurs sur la league actuelle, je dirais plutot que ca viens de là.  ::ninja::

----------


## lhf

Si ca intéresse du monde et que ca ne leur coute pas grand chose à faire, pourquoi ne pas faire plaisir au joueur.

----------


## Ravine

> Si ca intéresse du monde et que ca ne leur coute pas grand chose à faire, pourquoi ne pas faire plaisir au joueur.


Parce qu'avec la console tout ca, ils vont detruire le PC. Tout ca.

Non? C'est plus le cas?

----------


## lhf

Toujours là pour chercher la merde.

----------


## Ravine

> Toujours là pour chercher la merde.


Apres les proces d'intentions la suite de leur annonce, je ne pouvais clairement pas passer a cote de l'occasion de te mettre le nez dans ton propre caca une derniere fois.
Ca me fait plaisir, c'est moi qui offre.

----------


## lhf

En gros, tu es juste là pour faire chier les autres.

Belle mentalité, tout à fait adapter à un forum, ca permet de garder une belle ambiance et ca donne envie de venir ici.

Tiens voici mon procès d'intention :




> Warframe fonctionne pas trop mal avec les consoles, ca ne pose pas beaucoup de souci au version PC (et en plus, il y a une version asiat), par contre, maintenant, faudra plus espérer voir une amélioration de l'interface. C'est fini.


Whaou, je suis trop méchant envers GGG. Ca mérite qu'on pourrisse la section PoE de ce forum.

----------


## Ravine

non non, la c'est juste pour toi. 




> Ou m'as tu vu dire que le jeu va devenir plus moche et moins opti ?
> Stop déformez les propos des autres qd tu n'as pas d'arguments.
> 
> Oui, il n'y a pas d'interface parfaite, mais entre l'interface de morrowind et celle de skyrim, il y en a une qui est meilleur SUR PC et l'autre qui meilleur sur console + totalement à chier sur PC.
> 
> *Tous ce que je dis pour PoE, c'est qu'il ne faudra pas espérer une amélioration. C'est fini.
> Qd au gameplay, il ne va plus évoluer. Là aussi, c'est fini.*





> *C'est votre droit de croire en la bonne âme du studio alors que tous les exemple à coté montrent le contraire.*
> Peut être que ca sera le premier studio a tenir ses promesses.
> Mais désolé d'en douter. J'ai eu assez de déconvenue.
> 
> *Enfin bon, ca ne changera pas grand chose dans l’immédiat. On verra ca dans 2/3ans et vu qu'on  n'y jouera plus...*


Et ca c'est juste sur la page d'avant. Je vais partir du principe que tu es le seul a utiliser ce compte, mais si vous etes plusieurs, ca expliquera plus facilement que tu te contredises tous les deux messages et que tu oublies les reponses qu'on te donne.

----------


## lhf

Bravo, on part d'un truc qui fait plaisir à certains et on en repart encore une fois pour une page de débat de merde parce que tu ne veux pas te taire.
Comme j'ai dit, toujours là pour chercher la merde.

PS : je l'ai déjà dit, mais je n'ai pas envie d'argumenter avec un gamin de ton genre. Tu es là pour pourrir la section et rien d'autre.

----------


## Zephy

Je mise une Divine Orb sur Ravine  ::ninja::

----------


## Orhin

Le monde il est vilain, le monde il est méchant.
Le monde a une mémoire de plus de 2 pages et me rappelle que j'ai dit des trucs faux précédemment.

Surtout que c'est toi qui parts sur tes grands chevaux avec ton "Toujours là pour chercher la merde.".
Ravine lui ne faisait qu'une pique un peu acide, pas la peine de s'énerver pour ça.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

:Popcorn:

----------


## Zephy

:Gerbe:

----------


## cailloux

> Holy shit! Si c'est implémenté en 2.6 je viens y jouer direct, depuis le temps que j'attends ça!
> 
> Solo self found support
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...1823776/page/1


Ah j'étais content mais en fait non. Je pensais vraiment voir une league solo sans échange et donc avec en contrepartie un changement de la table de loot (soit une augmentation des currencies soit des système pour forcer un peu les loots (genre tu as besoin d'une botte, tu mets une reglette sur "botte" et ça augmente le pourcentage de botte dans les drops. En gros je le voyais plutôt comme un truc pour les casus comme moi qui veut pas trade que comme un kikimeter.

Mais c'est cool que ça existe puisqu'il y avait un public pour.

----------


## Kamikaze

Perso je pense que c'est très bon pour le jeu. Déjà j'ai l'impression avec ces histoires de console que beaucoup de monde oublie qu'un jeu est typiquement constitué d'une scène publique "pro" distincte des joueurs.

Genre en gros les joueurs pro "e-sport" vis à vis du reste des joueurs sur le ladder. 

Donc le SSF c'est très bon pour la scène hardcore genre RaizQT ou d'autre qui ont déjà fait ce genre de challenge (Poxh, ProjectPT, etc.). Ça prouve qu'ils trichent pas, ça leur fait une manière de jouer différemment (crafting), etc.

Y'a aussi un autre avantage d'implémentation qui me plait beaucoup.

Récemment je me suis mis à jouer au jeu un peu différemment, je joue beaucoup comme si j'étais en race, donc solo self found et je fais de bonnes perf' de leveling sans aucun stuff, y'a pas longtemps j'ai fait merciless en 5 heures sans aucun trade et avec un build perso (dual wield sword gladiator, blade flurry, moins de 1.5k life pour faire malachai cruel et du stuff blanc act 4 normal haha).

Je fais ça pour tester des builds rapidement et parce que j'aime bien jouer en mode race/m'entrainer au leveling rapidement de temps en temps, car je commence enfin à vraiment bien comprendre le jeu en terme de ce qui est faisable quasiment à poil (stuff crafté sur la route).

Et l'air de rien ça donne vraiment un sentiment gratifiant de skill sur le jeu et ça rend le levelling plus sympa. On sent qu'on peut monter un build en une journée avec les moyens du bord.

Le problème c'est que quand je meurs je suis ramené en standard normal, bon la plupart du temps je joue qu'en hardcore donc c'est pas grave mais là en breach j'aurais bien aimé expérimenter avec ces persos sur Breach SoftCore. Et là ce sera possible, quand tu meurs en SSF HC temp league tu passes dans la temp league SC.

L'air de rien c'est un bon avantage. Car tu peux rush le endgame de la league, mourir (si tu meurs  ::o: ), comprendre le endgame et revenir le terminer en HC, donc seulement 2 persos.

----------


## Leybi

> je fais de bonnes perf' de leveling sans aucun stuff, y'a pas longtemps j'ai fait merciless en 5 heures sans aucun trade et avec un build perso


 ::o:  Ca doit pas être loin du record si ça ne l'est pas ! RaizQt a fait un record lv70 en un peu moins de 6h récemment.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais c'est vraiment pas mal, j'ai halluciné quand j'ai vu mon /played pourtant je forçais même pas.

Mais quand je dis Merciless c'est atteindre Merciless (donc finir Cruel) et RaizQT a déjà fait ça en 4 heures

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah bah y'a ce truc mais c'est pas à jour, j'ai clairement vu RaizQT faire mieux (mieux qu'à peu près tout ce qu'il y a d'enregistré):

http://www.speedrun.com/poe#Boss_kill_solo

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Le problème c'est que quand je meurs je suis ramené en standard normal, bon la plupart du temps je joue qu'en hardcore donc c'est pas grave mais là en breach j'aurais bien aimé expérimenter avec ces persos sur Breach SoftCore. Et là ce sera possible, quand tu meurs en SSF HC temp league tu passes dans la temp league SC.


T'as un lien ou j'ai loupé un truc dans l'article ? Y'a rien qui dit que ça va changer pour le HC...

======



> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quelques jours d'essais plus tard après avoir respect mon Sunder : http://poe-profile.info/profile/cama...underSUNDERAXE
> -acheté 5 griffes à 1 alch / fusing / chaos, la cinquième m'a donné le T1 attack speed  (claqué deux divines quand même par ce que le roll chaos était supra merdique  ) du coup oui avec le coup des divines ça vaut plus qu'une carcass jack :°
> -+-200 alt pour refaire une amulette, sauf que dans les rolls j'ai chopé une T1 crit chance (38%) / T1 ES (20%) que j'ai pas osé cassé et que je sais pas combien revendre non plus, elle servira pour autre chose ^^
> -2 chaos les gants déjà rolls o/
> ...


Deuxième retour, quasi 90, http://poe-profile.info/profile/cama...underSUNDERAXE

Un peu amélioré le stuff :
-ceinture qui me file quasi 600 hp à elle seule
-casque 150% increased effect of flame golems
-sceptre quasi perf chaos damage
Modifié l'armure pour tester : Cospri's will 6L. Je voulais voir avec +1 curse mais une amu +1 curse vie/resist ça se trouve pas, faudrait éventuellement roll plusieurs amu et les corrupt en série (vu le bol que j'ai cette ligue avec les corruptions, je peux tenter : 2 drillnecks +1 arrow, 1 paire de veruso vulnerability on hit, plusieurs jewels qui se revendent bien ^^ ).

Du coup là j'ai +1 curse ET anti hexproof ET poison on hit.

J'ai pas encore regardé mais j'aurais ptet intérêt du coup à virer la gemme poison (sur abyssal cry et blade flurry) pour une autre qui fait plus mal ? Genre melee physical damage ? more physical vs increased chaos sur blade flurry, à tester je pense... sur abyssal je ne sais pas quoi mettre, peut être conc effect mais ça risque de devenir léger en portée ? à chercher si controlled destruction fonctionne dessus mais j'en doute (techniquement c'est le débuff qui fait des dégâts, pas le sort en lui même).

Du coup vu que j'ai dual curse j'ai mis enfeeble sous blasphemy, mais pu la mana pour caser Arctic armour (enfin, si, mais pas pour caster Abyssal cry). A voir si je peux caser enlighten quelque part pour caser les deux curses ET AA pour une super défense. ^^

Niveau contenu, bah ça va là, j'ai pu tester quelques trucs :
-uber lab il se fait violer dans quasi toutes les configs, juste qu'il peut encore m'OS (en tout cas en font+essence), Argus est un caniche nain
-Atziri normal : viol intégral, l'aoe n'est pas un problème sur la phase reflect vu qu'avec ce dps suffit de cogner la statue immobile, ça prend environ 3 secondes ^^
-maps jusqu'au T15 : à peu près tout passe, hormis des trucs bien dégueulasse genre sulphur waste double boss, boss speed, mobs speed, -max rez et la prophétie des spirits qui pop bien évidemment ! Ou dual rigwald sur dark forest qui peut piquer sévère. 
Là je viens de faire une Core extra fire / extra crit / hexproof (mais cospri) / -60% regen, certes il m'a OS une fois avec sa bouboule dans la première phase, sinon c'était viol intégral. 
Et derrière je me suis permis de tenter une overgrown ruin map double boss, extra proj, poison, malgré le cloner et l'invocateur, c'est passé tranquille. ^^

Prochaines étapes :
-réfléchir aux changements sur les gemmes/auras
-les gardiens mais je vais avoir un soucis sur les deux immun poison je pense
-le shaper que je ne passerais pas ^^
-uber atziri que j'ai jamais tenté

----------


## Kamikaze

> T'as un lien ou j'ai loupé un truc dans l'article ? Y'a rien qui dit que ça va changer pour le HC...


Ah bah t'as bien fait de demander Chris vient d'éditer son message haha, en fait ça devrait rester comme actuellement (j'édite mon post).

Donc juste du pur SSF

----------


## alogos

Abyssal Cry n'est pas un spell, donc exit controlled destruction.
À la rigueure... tu peux essayer hypothermia, mais bon, va falloir procer du vortex...

----------


## Hargun

Je trouve que le SSF est une bonne chose. Ca leur coûte rien et il y a plein de gens qui vont se laisser tenter, vraiment le genre de petit plus qui fait plaisir pour très peu d'investissements.
Bon, ce ne sera pas pour moi, parce que je suis nul à chier et que j'en suis à ~10 perso morts en BHC alors que je trade :/

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Abyssal Cry n'est pas un spell, donc exit controlled destruction.
> À la rigueure... tu peux essayer hypothermia, mais bon, va falloir procer du vortex...


Ah ben ouai j'avais omis ce détail qui règle pas mal de possibilités !  XD

----------


## P1nGou1N

> 
> Par contre un truc que je pige pas. Il conseille une armure "Lightning Coil" qui réduit la résistance à la foudre de 60% tout en convertissant 30% des dégats physique en foudre.
> Alors soit j'ai pas capté un truc soit il faut avoir la blinde de résistance à la foudre sur le reste du matos ?


Encore une question probablement conne pour cet item.

L'interêt du truc si j'ai bien compris, c'est d'avoir 30% des dégats physiques convertis en foudre et d'avoir derrière 75% de Resist pour ne chopper que 25% des dégats.

Sauf que si j'ai plus de 75% de résistance en physique, l'effet de cette armure ne sert plus à rien non ? J'ai des potions qui à l'utilisation me donnent +3000 armure et ça me fait passer la barre de 80% de résistance physique (en merciless).

Du coup je me dis que j'ai peut être pas besoin de cette armure qui coûte bien cher et qui n'apporte pas grand chose à part cette fonction.

PS : Je suis à l'acte 2 merciless et tjs pas loot une seule ex.

----------


## CaMarchePas

L'armure n'apporte pas une défense linéaire, plus le coup subis est important, moins il est réduit par l'armure. Donc rien que pour ça tu peux voir que ça va réduire une partie de ces dégâts.

De plus, cette armure sert surtout quand tu ne joues pas en armure... avoir une bonne mitigation physique sans avoir 50000 d'armure, ce n'est pas rien.

Et je le répète : les exalts, c'est très aléatoire et rare, tu peux jouer 2000 heures et ne pas en voir une seule.

----------


## Orhin

Sauf que la réduction des dégâts par l'armure n'est pas une valeur fixe.
Elle dépend des dégâts de base de l'attaque adverse.
Plus le coup de base est fort, moins la réduction de dégâts sera importante.
La valeur affichée dans la fiche du personnage n'est qu'indicative pour des dégâts "normaux" de la zone où tu te trouves.

Par contre, ce n'est pas le cas pour les résistances élémentaires qui elles réduisent toujours exactement de la valeur indiquée.
La résistances de dégâts élémentaires est donc beaucoup plus intéressante pour parer les gros coups.

edit : grillé

----------


## doomeer

Est-ce que lightning coil converti les dégats physiques après que l’armure les ait réduits ?

----------


## Dirian

http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Receiving_damage

dans l'ordre (version simplifié):
- Ev/Dodge
- Block
- Damage shift (Lightning Coil & Co)
- Mitigation (AR/Elem)

----------


## Mad-T

> Et je le répète : les exalts, c'est très aléatoire et rare, tu peux jouer 2000 heures et ne pas en voir une seule.


On m'appelle ???
Un perso 93 et un 88 en league, 0 exalt \o/

----------


## P1nGou1N

OK c'est plus clair du coup. Merci pour vos réponses.

----------


## Apophenia

Je débarque après tout le monde mais je viens de débuter PoE ce dimanche même avec ma nana. Je voulais m'y mettre depuis tellement longtemps d'autant plus que j'adore les H&S mais la vie s'était toujours mis entre nous  ::'(: 

C'est que du bonheur pour l'instant. On se fait nos premiers persos sans rien regarder sur le net et tant pis si au bout d'un moment on bloque parce qu'on a fait n'importe quoi, ça permet de découvrir le contenu de manière tranquille et d'appréhender les bases du gameplay sans être submergés. Pour l'instant on se base sur une famille de sorts qu'on aime bien et on essaye d'optimiser via le passive skill tree, c'est sans doute loin d'être optimal mais pour le mode normal ça suffira. Et au pire on recommencera en checkant des builds. Les combats et les maps sont tellement funs que je me vois le recommencer sans aucune lassitude. Et j'adore le fait que les loots de qualité soient rares, ça redonne le plaisir de trouver de bons items comparé à un D3 par exemple (qui nous a fait passer de très bons moments par ailleurs).

C'est dynamique, bien violant, les possibilités sont oufs, l'univers est cool, y'a de très jolies doublages (Nessa  ::love:: ), je regrette de pas m'y être mis plus tôt.

Je vous re-laisse dans les discussions avancées  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais cest la meilleure maniere de progresser de rien lire sur les mecanismes je trouve, jen avais parlé sur le topic. Après si tu bloques trop régulièrement sur un truc particulier hésite pas à check le wiki du jeu  car ya des éléments que tu peux pas vraiment piger juste en jouant.

----------


## wakabayashi

Coucou les canards, j'aimerai bien rejoindre votre guild de canard, je me sens un peu seul dans la mienne, tous mes potes ne jouent plus sauf un qui a changé de guild la saison passée, donc je me sens un peu seul  ::P: . Si vous avez une petite place, je vous avais déjà rejoins à une époque, j'ai quelques canards en friendlist, je crois que c'était pendant la beta du chapitre 4. Je joue 2 persos en ce moment, un gladiator earthquake level 89 et un deadeye cold arrow level 79. 

Mon gladiator : DommageEdi
Mon DeadEye : Sarkawa

----------


## Zephy

Notre Maitre de guilde se fera une joie de vous inviter quand il aura le temps  :;):

----------


## Ravine

(j'ai theorycraft un build pillar warchief hierophant)
(please, send help)
(oscour)

(mais bon tout va bien, j'ai aussi fait une variante Callineus/Shield au cas ou, pour compenser)

----------


## P1nGou1N

Eh, je vais me relancer un perso avec un pote et on va surement jouer en league (mon perso actuel est en standard).
Comment ça se passe une fois que la league est terminée au niveau de ce qu'on a stocké dans le coffre ? Tout swap dans le coffre du mode normal ?

----------


## Enyss

Ravine... Non ! tu retombes dans cette addiction morbide !  ::cry:: 

Je vais devoir envoyer une lettre à GGG leur demandant, pour ta santé mentale, de retirer cet item du jeu  :Emo: 

Edit : 

En passant, je ne sais pas comment améliorer ce perso (hormis faire l'uberlab )

https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...aspardDeLaNuit

Je me tate à passer en 1h+shield et respe les points en 2h pour aller chercher 20% life en plus (au dessus de la ouïtch), parce que certains boss de map rouge me font un chouilla trop mal. Des conseils/idées?

----------


## Ravine

Nan mais regarde! 
https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...RROhaGgq797C4=

Pillar, Bringer of Rain, Redblade Tramplers ou Alberon's Warpath, Doryani, crit + stun, a la cool.

Ou alors, la version Callineus
https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...zcjxqa4EWdU1I=

----------


## Hargun

> Comment ça se passe une fois que la league est terminée au niveau de ce qu'on a stocké dans le coffre ? Tout swap dans le coffre du mode normal ?


Tu auras ton coffre en standard mais les onglets de la league seront en "remove only". Si tu as 6 onglets, tu auras donc tes 6 onglets habituelles + tes 6 onglets de league en "remove only", qui disparaissent quand tu les vides.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> En passant, je ne sais pas comment améliorer ce perso (hormis faire l'uberlab )
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...aspardDeLaNuit
> 
> Je me tate à passer en 1h+shield et respe les points en 2h pour aller chercher 20% life en plus (au dessus de la ouïtch), parce que certains boss de map rouge me font un chouilla trop mal. Des conseils/idées?


Si tu passe 1H, il faut que tu passe sur une variante avec Zerphi's Last Breath (7c actuellement) et un sceptre 30% elem avec une essence of Hysteria (21c) comme mon perso de l'ancienne league : https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...erName=Leogori

Et l'Uber-lab est un bon bonus de DPS !

----------


## Apophenia

> Ouais cest la meilleure maniere de progresser de rien lire sur les mecanismes je trouve, jen avais parlé sur le topic. Après si tu bloques trop régulièrement sur un truc particulier hésite pas à check le wiki du jeu  car ya des éléments que tu peux pas vraiment piger juste en jouant.


Merci  :;): 

On va continuer comme ça et voir où ça nous mène. Je me suis mis le wiki de côté que j'irai voir un peu plus tard, aux alentours du level 30.

----------


## Enyss

> Si tu passe 1H, il faut que tu passe sur une variante avec Zerphi's Last Breath (7c actuellement) et un sceptre 30% elem avec une essence of Hysteria (21c) comme mon perso de l'ancienne league : https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...erName=Leogori
> 
> Et l'Uber-lab est un bon bonus de DPS !


Comment tu fait pour baisser ta mana pour zerphi d'ailleurs?

----------


## mentasm

Quelque chose m'échappe à propos des challenges. J'en suis à 25 et je suis sensé avoir gagné 3 totems décoratifs, mais j'en ai trouvé qu'un seul dans mon HO (celui des 19 challenges)... Y'a une explication à ça?

----------


## Enyss

IL n'y a qu'un totem, il est juste de plus en plus haut

----------


## mentasm

ok merci, j'ai pas fait gaffe à ça ^^

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Comment tu fait pour baisser ta mana pour zerphi d'ailleurs?


Avec Mind over the Matter ! Il faut aussi regarder mon arbre de passif pour comprendre car j'ai remanier une partie de l'arbre pour choper des trucs chez le templar en passant par la witch. Ça demande un peu d'investissement en point pour remanier l'arbre mais ça donne un build bien plus safe car tu te soigne aussi bien avec la potion que le leech ! Il faut juste trouver le bon rythme de début de combat pour lancer la skill une fois histoire de vider le pool de mana et ensuite lancer la potion pour pouvoir enchainer tranquillement derrière.  :;):

----------


## Enyss

Effectivement, je n'avais pas vu MOTM  ::o:

----------


## Khamshinn

Salut les canards !

J'ai pris la league un peu tard. Je remercie d'ailleurs Pikelle de m'avoir motivé un peu.
Avant je prenais mon temps pour exp et le Cruel finissait par me décourager depuis deux leagues environ.
Là, j'ai rush avec un build bien débile (flame totem  ::ninja:: ) pour respé ensuite.
Voilà pour ma vie.

Par contre, en rushant, j'ai essayé Scorching Ray. Ce skill me plaît pas mal.
Du coup je viens à la pêche aux idées. Vous avez des idées funs pour un build avec cette gemme ? Je joue Witch.

Bisous.

----------


## Hargun

Scorching ray - Cast while channeling - Firestorm  ::): 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qa5cywW-dQ

----------


## Ariath

question de mega noob : comment on achète un objet à un autre joueur ?

Je cherche à acheter kitava s feast mais je ne sais pas comment procéder ? L'échange se fait ingame j'imagine (ou par un logiciel externe peut etre), c'est safe ou on peut se faire arnaquer ?

Edit : Merci Hargun, super explication   :;):

----------


## Hargun

Tu vas sur poe.trade.
Tu choisis ta league.
Tu tapes le nom de l'item voulu (donc kitava)
Search.
Tu vas avoir une liste.
Le premier de la liste est l'item vendu le moins cher.
Si tu cliques sur un élément, comme l'armure ou le dps par exemple, tu vas avoir un tri avec l'item avec l'attribut le plus haut en premier (mais ce ne sera plus rangé par prix, tu peux avoir la même valeur d'attribut pour 2 fois moins cher quelques lignes plus bas).
Une fois que tu as choisis un item, tu cliques sur Whisper puis Copied to clipboard.
En jeu, le chat, ctrl + v.
Si le mec est présent et que le prix était mis sur poe.trade, il va t'inviter, clique droit sur son icone, go dans son hideout, il ouvre une fenêtre de trade, tu check si c'est bien l'item voulu, tu valides, GG.

Il y a des subtilités, comme la recherche d'item rare ou la negotiation pour les items sans prix mais tu devrais pouvoir te débrouiller  ::):

----------


## GUESH

Après avoir vu plusieurs messages vantant les mérites des shaped strand runs, je me suis lancé à mon tour !

J'ai dans un premier temps adapté mon atlas : suppression de toutes les maps T11 T12 à l'exception de strand.

J'ai fait un perso dédié.
Deux mots sur le build :


Spoiler Alert! 


Perso dédié c'est un peu exagéré mais disons que ce build est parfait pour strand : il suffit de shield charge dans les packs pour les dégommer, ce qui assure une clearspeed assez impressionnante (sans récupérer les objets, on fait hideout -> boss en moins d'une minute).
A l’exception du casque que j'ai acheté en qualité normale avec l'enchant et de Vessel of Vinktar, tout le reste de l'équipement est self found (craté surtout). Les skyforth sont clairement overkill, des bottes rares ou même des Death's door font l'affaire et sont probablement plus adaptées (c'est jusque que je ne voulais pas laisser mes Skyforth au coffre).
Mes anneaux sont pourraves, je sais. Ce build clean facilement les maps T15, je ne l'ai pas encore testé au delà. 



Pour la personnalisation de la carte en elle-même : 20% qualité, packsize, 1 apprentice cartographer sextant. Je joue tous les mods à l'exception de no leech que je reroll avec scouring et alch. Ma Zana est lvl 8 et j'ai 100 objectifs complétés sur mon atlas.
Pour les maps elemental reflect : je les mets de côté en attendant d'avoir le sextant qui empêche le joueur de prendre du reflect.
Pour les maps temporal chains / chilled ground : je les lance préférentiellement sur le sextant "Players and Monsters have Onslaught if they have been Hit Recently / 100% increased effect of Onslaught on Players and Monsters" puisque j'utilise une silver potion (build shield charge : plus de vitesse d'attaque = plus de "vitesse" de déplacement).
Enfin, je lance préférentiellement les maps avec des rogue exiles en plus lorsque j'ai le sextant adapté (Rogue exiles drop 2 additional jewels).

J'ai découvert tardivement ce site que je trouve vraiment pas mal : http://pathofmaps.com/maps
Je l'ai utilisé sur quelques maps : http://pathofmaps.com/maps?q=u%3Aortikas


Voici les résultats de 50 runs :


Les stacks de 4 cartes sont "Her mask" et celles de 5 "The Gambler". Les objets au centre et en bas sont ceux que je suis certain de vendre à plus d'un chaos. 
Dans la partie haute de l'inventaire, j'ai mis les drops que je n'inclus pas dans le calcul des recettes car d'apparition trop sporadique. La carte a été obtenue sur une diviner's strongbox, il s'agit de "The chains that bind".
J'ai commencé à 0% d'xp et je suis mort une fois.

Environ 150 minutes pour faire les maps (en comptant le retour hideout pour vendre, etc). J'ai raté quelques packs sur 3-4 maps mais pour la majorité, je les ai quittées avec moins de 10 mobs restants.
Je ramasse : toutes les currencies que vous voyez sur le screen, les 6 sockets, tous les uniques, les rares à bonne base, toutes les amulettes/rings/jewels/belts rares, les gemmes à qualité, les maps T11+ et uniques, les leather belt/sorcerer boots de qualité normale, et sur le boss de fin tout ce que je peux pour remplir l'inventaire.
J'ouvre tous les coffres que je trouve. Niveau strongboxes, je reroll les uniquement les arcanist strongboxes magiques pour avoir des items en plus et les diviners/cartographers rares dans le même but. Je chance les strongboxes de qualité normale.
Je fais les missions Zana uniquement sur les maps linéaires.


Coût/recettes :


Spoiler Alert! 



J'ai pris les prix qui me désavantagent le plus. Arrondi supérieur pour les coûts, arrondi inférieur pour les recettes. Pour les sacrifice fragment (cartes "Her mask" j'ai considéré le prix du fragment le moins cher).

Coût : *250* chaos
50 Shaped strand maps : 150 Chaos
200 Chisels : 67 Chaos
54 Alch : 16 Chaos
4 scouring : 2 chaos
17 Apprentice sextants : 15 chaos



Recette: *384* chaos
61 Shaped strand : 183 chaos
36 Chisels : 12 chaos
48 alch : 14 chaos
19 Scouring : 9 chaos
8 apprentice sextants : 7 chaos

6 Journeyman : 14 chaos
2 Master : 9 chaos
318 Jew : 17 chaos
163 alt : 9 chaos
74 chromes : 5 chaos
48 fuses : 12 chaos
43 chances : 6 chaos
7 regret : 5 chaos
6 GCP : 4 chaos
16 Chaos
8 blessed : 1 chaos
8 Vaal orb : 8 chaos
18 silver coin : 2 chaos
Maps T13 + unique : 15 chaos
Splinters : 17 chaos
Sacrifice fragment : 4 chaos
Autre : 15 chaos

*Bénéfice : 134 chaos
*soit 53.6 chaos/heure
ou encore 2.68 chaos / map




Pas trop mal donc !
Je vais continuer jusqu'au niveau 95 et je reviendrai poster les résultats.

----------


## Hargun

Next level.
Je pige pas encore les subtilités du truc (atlas manipulation en fait...) mais quasi 1c/minute, salement rentable Oo

----------


## GUESH

J'ai une seule map T11 dans mon atlas (Shaped Strand) donc toutes les maps T11 qui tombent sont des Shaped Strand.
Je n'ai pas de map T12 dans mon atlas, donc à chaque fois qu'une map T12 devrait tomber, c'est une T11 qui tombe à la place, donc une Shaped Strand.

Je pourrais aussi manipuler les T13 (qui peuvent drop sur le boss de Shaped Strand) :
- virer toutes les T13, donc j'aurais une shaped strand à la place
- garder uniquement les T13 d'intérêt : par exemple Gorge ou Shaped Atoll qui se revendent bien et "cher"

----------


## Hargun

Ok. Merci pour les détails, je vais aller me renseigner sur le fonctionnement de l'Atlas, c'est vraiment un truc sur lequel j'ai fait l'impasse  ::):

----------


## lhf

Optimiser son atlas, c'est assez intéressant comme concept. Ca se base sur le fait que tu ne peux pas droper n'importe quel map mais uniquement ceux à coté de celle que tu fais ou celle que tu as déjà drop ailleurs.
En prime, le jeu te fait droper des map d'un certains tiers précis. Donc si tu dois droper une map de rang X et tu n'as qu'une map de ce rang, tu vas toujours drop la même. Et si tu n'en as pas de rang X, il te fait drop une X-1 etc..

D'ailleurs, si on veut opti son atlas, il faut faire toutes les map uniques ? Où il y en a que tu ne peux absolument pas drop même après l'avoir déjà faite une fois ?

----------


## Mad-T

Nice, merci à toi pour le test (très bien documenté) !

----------


## Hargun

Lab merciless, dés la 3ème salle je passe à 200 de ping... + le darkshrine des pop gelés... un calvaire.

Mais ça en valait la peine :P



Par contre, je ne sais pas encore trop ce que je vais en faire... Je pense que ça va finir en vente, je ne connais pas de build phys/chaos et de toute façon je ne suis vraiment pas assez bon pour me balader avec une flask à 300c (déjà perdu une Taste il y a peu...) autant investir les chaos dans un beau torse ES  ::): 

Edit : Je suis con, c'est surement bis pour les builds BF/poison.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Jolie potion ! Je ne la connaissais pas... elle fait partie des derniers uniques découverts sur ce patch et je viens de voir dans la liste un autre unique trololol : Angler's Plait qui irait très bien avec ma canne à pêche unique !  ::P:

----------


## GUESH

50 Maps en plus !

J'ai fait un tableur pour la forme : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing
Normalement je n'ai pas trop fait de conneries niveau formules.
J'ai pris les prix les plus faibles à l'achat trouvés sur poe.trade au moment où je parle (donc encore une approche pessimiste, en réalité j'peux revendre tout ça plus cher). 

Nouvelle astuce au passage : j'utilise des shaped strand rare sans avoir chisel au préalable quand j'ai le sextant "Maps have 20% quality", ça fait économiser 12 chisels donc 4 chaos. J'utilise du coup les Shaped Strand que je ramasse en rare.
Sur ma deuxième session j'ai récupéré 37 splinters of Chayula (30 sur la première), ça me semble plus constant que je pensais.
Un peu limite niveau autonomie en Shaped Strand : je me retrouve à 105 drops pour 100 utilisées. 
Pour les items que je pensais vendre à 1C minimum sur la première session : j'en ai tiré environ 150 chaos au final (un ring parti à 100 chaos), je ne les ai pas comptés sur le tableur.
J'ai récupéré 86 leather belt en qualité normale sur les 50 dernières runs, une trentaine de paires de sorcerer boots de qualité normale.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je testerais ptet en 2.6 de ne débloquer que des maps couloir pour voir, merci pour le retour.

Sinon :
-stormbox offerte ce week end pour tout achat sur le magasin : comme d'hab y'a le Weta pet à 5 coins dans la boutique "classic effects" pour varier y'a la promo sur les effets d'armes et y'a les effets turquoise/emerald/azure pour 8/12/15 ainsi que quelques trucs à pas cher, le truc le moins cher dans une box est un stash tab  :;): 
-week end de course la semaine prochaine (j'ai pas de bol avec ces week ends, toujours quand je bosse) : une stormbox offerte si vous faites lvl10 (ou level de départ +10) dans une course autre que cutthroat et comme la dernière fois rng pour les 50/300 premiers (hors cutthroat) pour un set d'armure / footprints

----------


## Hargun

Je pense que je vais faire le lv10 dans une race au pif et tenter les cutthroat, ça a l'air fun.

----------


## lhf

Y a un intérêt à faire une race à 2 ?

----------


## Hellvis

Y en a qui ont testé le build ancestral warchief du duelist ? Alors je suis un tout noob qui a enfin réussi à faire de la map mais je trouve ce build assez rigolo avec l'anim des totems et leur splash damage indécent (2 via l'arbre de talent), le leap qui permet de mettre de la malédiction (enfeeble) et hatred et d'autres auras.

----------


## alogos

La pluspart des races sont solo, mais pour celles qui sont en groupes, genre, la BLAMT, aucun... à part le fun... et d'utiliser tes coéquipiers comme bouclier humain... mais généralement, c'est beaucoup plus chaud en gros groupe. À deux, c'est assez sympa en vocale, tu gueule tout le temps "attention, là y a un xxxx" et tu peux tirer sur le mob qui poursuit ton collègue, ou inversement

----------


## CaMarchePas

Blamt, ou juste nemesis, ou comment tuer tous les shadows/witch sans node de vie qui collent de trop près les rares !

----------


## lhf

C'était surtout pour le fun. Je sais très bien que je n'irais pas assez vite. C'est plus marrant de jouer à 2.
Enfin, si quelqu'un veut faire une race en vocal, ca me branche.

----------


## GUESH

Pourquoi pas, je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion d'en faire !

----------


## mentasm

Question à 2 currency : concernant les challenges, il y a celui des unique strongbox. On est d'accord que pour tomber sur l'une d'elles (redblade cache, mutewind...) il faut une map Warbands?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Question à 2 currency : concernant les challenges, il y a celui des unique strongbox. On est d'accord que pour tomber sur l'une d'elles (redblade cache, mutewind...) il faut une map Warbands?


Nope, aucun rapport. Tu peux même tomber dessus en zone hors map.

----------


## mentasm

Merci CMP. Y'a plus qu'à croiser les doigts

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1830607
=>
https://p7p4m6s5.ssl.hwcdn.net/publi...16/Passive.png
=>
https://p7p4m6s5.ssl.hwcdn.net/publi...16/Friends.png

2 QoL de la 2.6 révélés : recherche dans la liste d'amis et recherche dans... le skill tree ! Enfin ! ^^

----------


## alogos

> Merci CMP. Y'a plus qu'à croiser les doigts


Tu peux la chancer (sur des stongbox normal blanche) si tu veux. Et acheter les prophecy Boutiful Trap/ Monstruous Treasure pour avoir plus de chance, ainsi que de mettre le mods zana ambush.
J'en ai eu 2 dans le uber lab... la première j'étais très content... la deuxième... je pouvais pas la partager...

----------


## Flibustier

Je n'ai trouvé aucune strongbox unique en 9500 tiers (+lab+3actes). Tu peux acheter des scourings et chances en dernier recours. J'ai abandonné l'espoir d'en trouver une. Et je me suis déjà fait escroqué 1 fois sur trade 820... donc je ne te conseille pas.
C'est assez énervant car j'avais eu un strange barrel mais il ne compte pas...et j'en trouvais régulierement dans les ligues précédentes.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Je n'ai trouvé aucune strongbox unique en 9500 tiers (+lab+3actes). Tu peux acheter des scourings et chances en dernier recours. J'ai abandonné l'espoir d'en trouver une. Et je me suis déjà fait escroqué 1 fois sur trade 820... donc je ne te conseille pas.
> C'est assez énervant car j'avais eu un strange barrel mais il ne compte pas...et j'en trouvais régulierement dans les ligues précédentes.


Le RNG n'était pas avec toi. En 3500 tiers sur la league j'ai eu Warbands et la Torments.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Le RNG n'était pas avec toi. En 3500 tiers sur la league j'ai eu Warbands et la Torments.


Et à l'opposé, je n'ai jamais croisé ces box Warband depuis qu'elles existent, c'est à dire 3 leagues et surement plus de 35 000 - 40 000 tiers de maps (et de nombreux persos)... sur la dernière league, j'avais même réussi à avoir 3 box uniques en une seule journée mais aucune fois celles des Warbands... RNG !  ::P:

----------


## GUESH

Histoire de bien terminer la ligue :D

----------


## pepito

Maintenant, vaal!

----------


## lhf

T'as tenté la chance ?

----------


## Zephy

bon bah kick à vie de la guilde ::ninja::

----------


## Mad-T

Si tu veux, je te recrute dès ce soir quand ils t'auront kické.

Pour avoir le plaisir de te kick aussi dans la foulée !!!

Non mais oh
 ::):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

T'as chance les skyforth et HH pour cette league? Tu sais que ton RNG est grillé pour toute la prochaine league?  ::ninja::

----------


## GUESH

Ouais, j'ai aussi eu un Ventor's Gamble totalement fumé avec les cartes "The risk" et crafté quelques pièces vraiment pas mal.

J'ai épuisé ma chance pour la décennie à venir.  ::ninja::

----------


## lhf

Je te conseille surtout de faire le tour de toutes tes petites amies.

----------


## GUESH

J'ai quitté ma copine, au cas où.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ah mais j'avais pas vu en plus que t'avais une voll devotion +1 curse.

En fait tu devrais avoir du mal à retrouver quelqu'un, adopte un chat, tu l’appelleras 

Spoiler Alert! 


vaginette

.

 ::ninja::

----------


## lhf

> J'ai quitté ma copine, au cas où.


Les autres aussi ?

----------


## lhf

Si ce soir ou demain quelqu'un veut faire une race, je serais dispo.

----------


## GUESH

J'en fais actuellement si tu veux !

----------


## Zephy

> J'ai quitté ma copine, au cas où.


Mon dieu si je devais quitter ma copine à chaque fois que je loot une Exalt ...  ::ninja::

----------


## lhf

Je joue sur ce perso : liarest
nom de l'aka : lahordefranc

Si quelqu'un veut faire une run, envoyer un petit message.

----------


## lhf

Besoin d'un coup de main pour estimer cette amu :
Rarity: Rare
Plague Clasp
Turquoise Amulet
--------
Requirements:
Level: 61
--------
Item Level: 82
--------
+16 to Dexterity and Intelligence
--------
+32 to all Attributes
35% increased Global Critical Strike Chance
+30% to Global Critical Strike Multiplier
+45 to maximum Energy Shield
20% increased maximum Energy Shield
13% increased Rarity of Items found



J'arrive pas du tout à trouver une correspondance sur poe trade, je ne sais pas si je cherche mal ou si les stat sont mal localisé et personne ne prend la peine de vendre ce genre de truc.

----------


## Enyss

C'est assez Phat... Pour situer : 

+32 to all Attributes  => T1
35% increased Global Critical Strike Chance => T1
+30% to Global Critical Strike Multiplier => T2
+45 to maximum Energy Shield => T2
20% increased maximum Energy Shield => T1
13% increased Rarity of Items found => Toujours sympa

Donc tu as une amu avec : Gros ES, Gros crit, Grosses stats, rien à jeter

D'après moi, on compte en exalts pour ce genre de pièce. En tout cas, 40c comme tu l'as listé, ça me parait bien sous-évalué

----------


## Hargun

> J'arrive pas du tout à trouver une correspondance sur poe trade, je ne sais pas si je cherche mal ou si les stat sont mal localisé et personne ne prend la peine de vendre ce genre de truc.


Si tu joues en league, parfois c'est justement parce que c'est trop phat que personne n'en vend :P

----------


## lhf

> C'est assez Phat... Pour situer : 
> 
> +32 to all Attributes  => T1
> 35% increased Global Critical Strike Chance => T1
> +30% to Global Critical Strike Multiplier => T2
> +45 to maximum Energy Shield => T2
> 20% increased maximum Energy Shield => T1
> 13% increased Rarity of Items found => Toujours sympa
> 
> ...


J'ai listé à 40c pour voir si ca intéresse quelqu'un.
Mais j'en avais vraiment aucune idée.

Je vais la monter un peu alors.





> Si tu joues en league, parfois c'est justement parce que c'est trop phat que personne n'en vend :P



Je suis bien ds la merde pour la vendre avant la fin de la league ^^.

----------


## Drup

Vu que c'est presque la fin, autant la garder pour faire joujou en standard quand tu veux tester des builds. Ça sert pas a grand chose de le vendre la, tu en tieras pas sa vrai valeur.

----------


## lhf

Comme je joue pas en std...
Même si j'en tire la moitié, ca sera toujours mieux que de la delete.

----------


## lhf

> 50 Maps en plus !
> 
> J'ai fait un tableur pour la forme : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing
> Normalement je n'ai pas trop fait de conneries niveau formules.
> J'ai pris les prix les plus faibles à l'achat trouvés sur poe.trade au moment où je parle (donc encore une approche pessimiste, en réalité j'peux revendre tout ça plus cher). 
> 
> Nouvelle astuce au passage : j'utilise des shaped strand rare sans avoir chisel au préalable quand j'ai le sextant "Maps have 20% quality", ça fait économiser 12 chisels donc 4 chaos. J'utilise du coup les Shaped Strand que je ramasse en rare.
> Sur ma deuxième session j'ai récupéré 37 splinters of Chayula (30 sur la première), ça me semble plus constant que je pensais.
> Un peu limite niveau autonomie en Shaped Strand : je me retrouve à 105 drops pour 100 utilisées. 
> ...



Je reviens là dessus.

Ca donne quoi de le faire à plusieurs ?


Au vu du prix d'une map+chisel+craft+sextant, ca ne vaut pas la peine de le partager, même si un seul des joueurs va drop les map ?

----------


## GUESH

En grossière approximation, à deux joueurs :
- on divise le coût des maps par deux
- on ne multiplie pas les recettes par deux*
- on divise les recettes par deux

*à deux joueurs, on a +10% IIQ +40%IIR et +50% IIQ pour les currencies. La quantité de map récupérées est inchangée. A noter également +60% des points de vies des monstres.

Je ne pense pas qu'au total il y ait une rentabilité supérieure, avec mon build en tous cas.
Il se peut cependant que l'association d'autres builds synergiques (exemple aurabot + un "dps") conduise à une meilleure rentabilité horaire qu'en solo (par une moindre rentabilité par carte mais une réduction du temps par carte).

Je ne vois pas trop d'intérêt à jouer à deux ou plus pour le build que j'utilise :
- risque de ne plus tuer en un coup les rares (à deux joueurs ça passe facilement mais peut-être pas au delà) donc perte de temps
- risque de mourir sur du reflect de mobs aux HP augmentés
- difficulté pour le collègue de me suivre, surtout depuis que j'utilise la headhunter (il m'arrive très régulièrement d'arriver au boss en moins de deux minutes) : perte de l'intérêt du jeu à plusieurs et majoration des deux risques précédents


Pas trop pour mon build donc et à évaluer pour d'autres !

----------


## lhf

C'est surtout la question du drop sur 2 joueur (ou plus) par rapport à 1 joueur.
Je pensais que ca chaque joueur lootait sa part ds son coin et que ca ne baissait pas la part de l'host.

Je vois souvent des gens faire des rota de tel map, si ca loot pas plus au final, quel est l’intérêt ?

----------


## GUESH

Les rotations de map classiques réduisent considérablement le coût de la map : pour le prix d'une map, tu en as 6. Ensuite, les modificateurs que j'ai donnés précédemment sont valables pour chaque joueur en plus (on peut donc monter à 250% de quantité de currency à six). On peut enfin espérer un clearspeed plus rapide : complémentarité des auras, mobs aux HP relativement plus bas (+60% d'HP par joueur seulement). Pourquoi pas aussi une optimisation des sextants (lancer les maps chez un joueur qui a plusieurs sextants ajoutant des monstres par ex). Tout ça permettant d'engranger plus d'xp (ce qui est le but de ce type de rotation). Je ne sais pas comment fonctionne l'xp gagnée sur les monstres à plusieurs par contre.
Je ne pense pas que le loot sur ces cartes soit un objectif des rotations, il y a d'autres moyens bien plus intéressants de s'enrichir.

Sur cette ligue j'ai l'impression que les rotations d'xp sont moins fréquentes. Sans doute à cause de la meta actuelle, avec des builds très rapides et très safe qui assurent une très bonne vitesse de nettoyage, à cause de l'atlas peut-être (on peut maintenant choisir ce que l'on drop, donc on a moins besoin de faire des rotations pour avoir de bonnes maps) et l'éternel problème des ralentissements et de la surcharge visuelle.


C'est un avis très peu documenté que j'expose, je joue exceptionnellement en groupe et je me suis peu renseigné sur le sujet.

----------


## Enyss

A propos du futur des brèches




> When we ask these questions, the general answer we have is, we don't need to decide this all just yet, due to the nature of the 2.6.0 league.


Legacy league incoming?  ::w00t::

----------


## Kamikaze

HYYYYPE DANS 2 Heeeeeeuuuures

https://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...t&font=cursive

Apparemment le titre a leaké, un truc avec Kalandra  ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah non Kalandra c'est un fake

----------


## lhf

La saison est pas sensé se finir a la fin du mois ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Le compteur c'est pour les premières révélations sur la 3.0, peut-être premières infos sur le nouvel acte etc. Aucune idée de ce qu'ils montreront mais ils avaient annoncé cette annonce ( :tired: ) y'a un mois et quelque donc on peut espérer des infos

----------


## lhf

Ok, ca va. Tu me rassures, je peux retourner farmer mes chaos pour finir les chalenges.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

J'ai cru que c'était hier pour la news 3.0 j'ai passé la journée à refresh comme un con.  ::ninja::

----------


## alogos

https://sites.google.com/view/poefr/ vous vous tromperez pas la prochaine fois

----------


## lhf

A partir de cmb d'es/int sur une armure, ca vaut la peine de la mettre en 6 link ?

Voilà les stats de celle que j'utilise : energy Shield: 782 +34% to Fire Resistance +28 to Intelligence


Je n'ai pas vraiment l'impression que passer sur une armure avec plus d'es/int apporte beaucoup par rapport au prix que cela coute.
Après claquer 1500 fusing, c'est qd même un gros investissement.

Mes 2 option sont  
- claquer 1500 fusing et de remplacer ma flask vinktar par une avec pene foudre et prendre une dying sun.
- buy une meilleur armure

Je dois avoir ds les 900/1k chaos (dont 600 fusing).

Le but est de passer sur les t14/15 et cie. J'ai actuellement 1240 int et 9000es.

Le reste de mon stuff est ici : https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...anc/characters c'est le raider.

----------


## GUESH

Spoiler Alert! 


hyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyype

----------


## Psycho_Ad

10 actes une seule difficulté?

Perso je pose une semaine de congé.

----------


## Kamikaze

YEAH bébé YEAH

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Holy fucking shit putain de merde!!! L'extension de ouf, je démissionne de mon taf' direct

----------


## Zephy

trop de contenus , c'est pas bon ça  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Spoiler Alert! 






Le retour de la femme enchainée.  :Bave:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ils sont fous ça va être génial

----------


## Zephy

Plantage serveurs incoming  ::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

http://www.mmogames.com/gamearticles...g-progression/

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Attention ça spoile.

EDIT: ce taf. C'est monstrueux. Putain il foutrait le jeu à 60 boules je me poserai même pas la question.

----------


## Hargun

@LHF : Actuellement, que ce soit en BHC ou BSC tu peux avoir la même que la tienne en 6L pour ~450c, le même prix que 1500 fusing au final.
Perso je prendrais une nouvelle armure. En visant le 50+ int. Et je testerais WEP à la place de faster attack, aussi  ::): 

Attention, c'est valable ce soir, les prix auront surement changé dans 3j, les exalt sont passés de 40c à 52 en 2 semaines à peine...

----------


## Dirian

ils sont fou ! Mais je les aime <3

----------


## Kamikaze

La 2.6 promet d'être excellente aussi, mais où sont les supporters pack bordel

----------


## lhf

> @LHF : Actuellement, que ce soit en BHC ou BSC tu peux avoir la même que la tienne en 6L pour ~450c, le même prix que 1500 fusing au final.
> Perso je prendrais une nouvelle armure. En visant le 50+ int. Et je testerais WEP à la place de faster attack, aussi 
> 
> Attention, c'est valable ce soir, les prix auront surement changé dans 3j, les exalt sont passés de 40c à 52 en 2 semaines à peine...


Elle sont même à 60/70c les exalt. Ca va être plus dur que je le pense à choper. Dingue de les voir autant monter en fin de saison.

Pour WEP,  ca me fait un boost de 50% environ de dmg. Mais j'en ai marre de cramer des chroma. Donc, ca reste malheureusement comme ca tant que je n'ai pas ma 6link.

----------


## Ifit

The Legacy Challenge League

The Legacy Challenge League celebrates the history of Path of Exile, giving you access to the 17 previous challenge leagues and old items that have long been unavailable. You’ll collect League Stones in the regular game, and each stone will have a specific league tied to it. Using a special screen within the game, you can set up to 3 of these stones active. That means all of the leagues you’ve set as active will be experienced at the same time. Insanely difficult? Yes. Amazingly rewarding? Of course.

Oh yeah du fun en barre pour la league pré-3.0 :D

----------


## CaMarchePas

WTF

J'ai dormis 1 mois et demi et on est le 1er avril, c'est ça ?

 ::O:

----------


## Ravine

Sainte merde.

----------


## Hargun

@lhf : T'es prêt à mettre 500c dans une armure mais pas 100 chroma dans le bench pour 50% de dmg (c'est quasi sûr en plus, si t'as pas 2B sur une vaal c'est vraiment pas de chance) ?  ::unsure::

----------


## lhf

> @lhf : T'es prêt à mettre 500c dans une armure mais pas 100 chroma dans le bench pour 50% de dmg (c'est quasi sûr en plus, si t'as pas 2B sur une vaal c'est vraiment pas de chance) ?


Je viens d'en claquer beaucoup trop pour avoir 3 rouge et pas du vert sur une paire de gant. Je ne veux plus attendre parler de chroma pendant quelques jours ^^.



De toute façon, je veux changer d'armure. C'est un peu le dernier truc à faire avec les 2 flask. Donc autant attendre.

----------


## Hargun

@lhf : Un clic et 120 chroma ? Rassure moi, t'utilises bien l'artisan's bench  ?

----------


## Shtong

Ah oui, ils font pas dans la dentelle. Il va falloir se préparer mentalement à retourner sur PoE pendant quelques temps

----------


## Orhin

Heureusement que le jeu ne devait plus beaucoup bouger à cause de la sortie sur console.  ::trollface:: 

Mais putaing ça donne envie.  :Bave:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

À croire que le pognon des mtx sert à quelque chose  ::): 

Je me souviens que Chris disait à mi-mot, il y a un bout de temps, qu’ils avaient trouvé une solution à un inconvénient récurrent des H&S (à l’instar du système de flasques)… 

Ça devait être l’arrivée à la Terminator du marauder hein ?

Mangez des packs !

----------


## lhf

> @lhf : Un clic et 120 chroma ? Rassure moi, t'utilises bien l'artisan's bench  ?


Oui, je l'utilise, mais des fois, il n'est pas très coopératif.
J'ai même regardé le lien pour choisir ses couleurs sur le bench en page 1 de ce topic.





> Heureusement que le jeu ne devait plus beaucoup bouger à cause de la sortie sur console. 
> 
> Mais putaing ça donne envie.


Ce n'est pas dans ce sens là que je parler de bouger.

D'abords, je trouve ca génial comme annonce, ca règle l'un des gros défaut de ce genre de h&s sans prendre l'easy option de diablo 3.
Maintenant, ca ne va pas révolutionner le jeu. Donc, je maintiens ce que j'ai dit, le jeu ne devrait pas beaucoup bouger.

PS : il y a pas mal d’amélioration possible pour lesquelles j'aurais signé avant celle ci. D'ailleurs, je me serais même contenter de l'option prise par d3.
Surtout que bon, l'histoire d'un H&s... ouais, osf un peu, surtout qd ce n'est pas traduit.


Maintenant, avant que vous déformez mes propos. Je trouve cette annonce génial.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça devait être l’arrivée à la Terminator du marauder hein ?


Je pensais avoir mal entendu, en fait non.

----------


## Hargun

> Ce n'est pas dans ce sens là que je parler de bouger.
> 
> D'abords, je trouve ca génial comme annonce, ca règle l'un des gros défaut de ce genre de h&s sans prendre l'easy option de diablo 3.
> Maintenant, ca ne va pas révolutionner le jeu. Donc, je maintiens ce que j'ai dit, le jeu ne devrait pas beaucoup bouger.
> 
> PS : il y a pas mal d’amélioration possible pour lesquelles j'aurais signé avant celle ci. D'ailleurs, je me serais même contenter de l'option prise par d3.
> Surtout que bon, l'histoire d'un H&s... ouais, osf un peu, surtout qd ce n'est pas traduit.


J'avais complètement zappé que c'était toi le mec qui racontait de la merde sur l'interface/gameplay il y a 5 pages. Mais en lisant ça, tout m'est revenu d'un coup.

----------


## lhf

Ha oui, relançons un magnifique débat sur l'interface et le gameplay de poe. Je suis certains que ca va faire plaisir à tous le monde. Bien plus intéressant que de parler de la nouvelle.

Dingue a quel point vous êtes incapable de faire autre chose que chercher la dispute. Enfin si ca vous amuse qu'on se lance des insulte à la place de se réjouir d'une bonne new...

----------


## cailloux

Holy mother of BBQ !

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...cic/?context=3
=>
http://i.imgur.com/8OFAi9r.jpg
=>


Vous vous souvenez de cette image ? Si ça s'avère être le cas, sont forts chez GGG, très forts ! xD

Et y'a un bon moment aussi Chris a dit qu'ils avaient laissé passer quelque chose dans le jeu qui venait de l'acte 5, personne n'avait trouvé à priori mais c'était tendu : le pet qui fait sortir des mains du sol, les mains ont des chaînes, le pet est basé sur les esclaves d'Oriath.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Mais, mais, MAIS...  :Splash:

----------


## Flibustier

J'ai l'impression que le laby a été éjecté et qu'il a été remplacé par le panthéon. (et qu'il va falloir tuer des dieux pour choper un équivalent des ascendencies)
???

----------


## Jalkar

> J'ai l'impression que le laby a été éjecté et qu'il a été remplacé par le panthéon. (et qu'il va falloir tuer des dieux pour choper un équivalent des ascendencies)
> ???


non tu aura les deux (a voir comment ils offriront les points d'ascendances des niveau cruel/merciless par cntre)

----------


## Dirian

#ThisIsABuff

----------


## Enyss

:Splash:  :Splash:  :Splash: 

Franchement, ils se sont pas foulés, je suis déçu...

----------


## cailloux

Il y aura toujours l'effet escalier (baisse des résistances à chaque niveau de difficulté) ?

----------


## pepito

Je pense que oui sauf si il change le fonctionnement des résistances, après à voir comment ils vont faire ça. Par acte ? À certain points spécifique dans l'histoire ?

Mais on sait pas, je me pose aussi la question pour les bandits et labs.

----------


## cailloux

> Je pense que oui sauf si il change le fonctionnement des résistances, après à voir comment ils vont faire ça. Par acte ? À certain points spécifique dans l'histoire ?
> 
> Mais on sait pas, je me pose aussi la question pour les bandits et labs.


SI j'ai bien compris ( mais j'ai survolé) on fera quand même les mêmes coins mais ils auront de nouvelles têtes, sans doute que ça se fera à ce moment là. Sinon perdre 5 % de résistance à chaque acte peut être ?

----------


## pepito

Ouais de ce que j'ai compris, l'acte 5 est en deux parties avec un flash forward au milieu.
Et à l'acte 6 on retourne à Wraeclast mais il sera bien changé vu qu'on revient des années après.

La preview de ziggyD le montre bien:

----------


## lhf

> Il y aura toujours l'effet escalier (baisse des résistances à chaque niveau de difficulté) ?


Amha, ils peuvent virer ce truc.
Ds l'histoire, ca ne sert pas à grand chose. Les boss ne sont pas costaud. De toute façon, ils peuvent pas les faire costaud vu que le jeu doit au moins être "finnissable" par un débutant.

On commence a s'en préoccuper qd on map. En le virant, ils peuvent se permettre de faire un truc plus souple au niveau des map. 
Genre 
map 1/2/3, -10res, 
map 4/5/6, -20 res

etc...

Et voir même pour les map t15 et plus, faire un gros nerf des res pour corser l'endgame.

Après, il peuvent même rajouter d'autres types de nerf.

----------


## Orhin

Bah actuellement le jeu n'est pas vraiment "finissable" par un débutant.
En normal et en cruel ça passe, mais le mec qui fait son tout premier build va vraiment en chier sur l'acte 4 Merciless si il n'a lu aucun guide et n'est pas habitué des HnS.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Je pense que oui sauf si il change le fonctionnement des résistances, après à voir comment ils vont faire ça. Par acte ? À certain points spécifique dans l'histoire ?
> 
> Mais on sait pas, je me pose aussi la question pour les bandits et labs.


Tant qu'on n'a pas la béta sous la main, faut patienter par ce qu'ils ont beaucoup de possibilités. 

Par exemple le lab : 4x2 points actuellements pour 3 mods et maps, on pourrait bien avoir 3+3+2 ensuite, assez facilement.
Les points de compétences par quête ils peuvent facilement en mettre autant puisque ce ne sont plus les mêmes quêtes en trois exemplaires.
Les récompenses des bandits idems, ça peut disparaitre comme être réparti sur d'autres quêtes. 
Les résistances vu le nombre d'actes, de boss et de quêtes, je ne me fais pas de soucis pour que certains évènements obligatoires de l'histoire nous filent un malus, qui justifierait plus la chose qu'un changement "fictif" de difficulté. (au pif : le passage du portail vers Oriath nous affaibli).

Et en plus des ouatmilles options rien que via l'histoire, on n'est pas à l'abri d'une refonte partielle de l'arbre de compétence et des ascendances...


En attendant tout ça, demain soir on aurait les détails de la 2.6, vous visez quoi comme build et items ? 

J'ai commandé une gpu, je vais ptet enfin pouvoir rejouer à plus de 10 fps en groupe... j'irais bien faire un tour en maraudeur RF / max debuff (OOS, EE, flamma+EW+Vulna), éventuellement sous hidden potential (à voir le prix de la jewel en début de ligue, mais qui pourrait compenser facilement l'obtention de max life sur le stuff pour booster RF).

En item legacy en fait j'ai déjà une belle collection en standard... en dehors des rares breach évidemment, des anneaux warbands qui ne sont qu'une légende et de l'inespérée HxH... xD
Si les items pour déclencher les buff de ligue ne sont pas à usage unique (ie : sextants), ça me plairait bien nemesis+beyond+breach... ou anarchy+ambush+torment pour fat loot... ou... on va attendre l'annonce !

Edit : liste de courses/ligues à faire :
Anarchy : doit me manquer shavronne's revelation, le reste : merci Cadibro ! Un max de rogue exile ça peut faire pas mal de loot
Onslaugh : rien à looter, le buff de ligue n'est que de l'extra damage, pour les ennemis : nope.

Domination & Nemesis : jamais fini le Berek, je pense avoir les deux plus "communs". Les shrines c'était sympa mais pas un buff extra au loot/xp à déclencher, Nemesis sur tout le monde par contre ça peut faire du loot.

Ambush : pas d'unique rare, mais fat loot via boxes
Invasion : pas d'unique rare, et les boss peuvent être bien rippy sans être très récompensant

Rampage : les 3 paires de gants cheaps et un boost au clear speed
Beyond : extra loot, extra xp, les uniques ne valent plus rien mais c'est toujours sympa ^^

Torment : scold's briddle, toujours bien ! Et fat loot via les spirits
Bloodline : les 3 anneaux sont sympa, s'ils réactivent  tous les mods bloodline d'origine, ça peut être TRES rippy ou chiant (thorn dual reflect, phylacteral link, status ailment garanti)

Warbands : les putains d'anneaux et les items chaos, extra loot avec du danger en map (mais actuellement disponibles sur certaines maps + prophéties)
Tempest : des uniques sympas, un events très aléatoire mais qui peut être très rentable ! (corruption tempest)

Talisman : doit me manquer des talismans uniques, et la possibilité de faire des rares uber... mais suuuuuuper long.

Perandus : me semble manquer les seven steps, varunastra est toujours sympa et... CADIBROOOOOOOO pour de l'extra loot ! (il vend des HxH  ::P:  )

Prophecy : j'ai tout et tout est accessible de toute façon

Essence : l'activer augmenterait la fréquence des essences, ça peut être intéressant pour craft les items max... pas d'uniques spécifiques

Breach : si c'est intégré bah c'est continuer la ligue actuelle, trop long pour moi de farmer les chayula/uul netol, à voir avec le buff à venir sur ces deux là... je pense avoir plus de chance de pouvoir me payer ces items en vendant autre chose durant la ligue XD

----------


## Hargun

> De toute façon, ils peuvent pas les faire costaud vu que le jeu doit au moins être "finnissable" par un débutant.


Ce n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui, pourquoi ça deviendrait une de leur preoccupation ? oO

----------


## Ravine

@CMP: j'ai un build de Shadow Trap Vortex Baton a coup de Duskdawn dans les tiroirs. Mais ce coup ci je viendrai jouer en Softcore avec vous.

*[Staff - Duskdawn] BGGGGB* - le plus chiant ca va etre les couleurs :D
Vortex - Trap - Multiple Traps - Trap Damage - Cold Penetration - Controlled Destruction

*[Chest - Geofri's/Atziri's Splendour] G.R.RRRG*
Arctic Armour / Enduring Cry / CWDT - Molten Shell - Increased Duration - Phase Run

*[Boots - Deerstalker] BGGR*
(Trap 11) - Frost Bomb - Cluster Trap - Less Duration - Trap Cooldown

*[Helmet] GBBB*
Herald of Ice - Herald of Thunder - Curse on hit - Elemental Weakness

*[Gloves - Hrimburn] BBRG*
Lightning Warp - Less Duration - Faster Casting - (PCoC / Mana Leech / Culling Strike / Added Cold Damage / Added Lightning Damage)

https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...8sRjy9UEInLw==

Je ne suis pas tres sur pour les Heralds, y'a peut etre mieux a faire, surtout que j'ai prevu MoM. Enfin bref, c'est un brouillon, j'avais pas pousse la reflexion plus loin

----------


## lhf

> Bah actuellement le jeu n'est pas vraiment "finissable" par un débutant.
> En normal et en cruel ça passe, mais le mec qui fait son tout premier build va vraiment en chier sur l'acte 4 Merciless si il n'a lu aucun guide et n'est pas habitué des HnS.


Perso, je considère que le jeu est "fini" par un débutant qd il a vu la fin de l'act 4 en normal. Il a vu toutes l'histoire.
Les 2 autres difficultés sont une sorte de NG+, un supplément pour ceux qui veulent en faire plus dans le jeu. La seconde couche de difficulté est un classique du jeu vidéo, mais elle est dispensable. Tu as fini ton jeu après le premier run.

D'ailleurs d'un point de vue histoire, ca apporte quoi les 2 difficulté sup ? Rien.
Qd tu es casu et que tu veux juste voir l'histoire, tu ne fais pas les 2 autres modes. Tu fais le normal et tu vas sur un autre jeu. Perso, c'est ce que je fais sur tous les h&s qui ne proposent pas un vrai contenu mid/endgame comme PoE. Si je reste sur PoE, c'est pour le mid/endgame. Sinon, je n'en vois pas l’intérêt vu le nombre de bon concurrent si on se contente du mode histoire.




> Ce n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui, pourquoi ça deviendrait une de leur preoccupation ? oO


Lol.

Trop dur de butter le dernier boss en normal...

----------


## Orhin

> Trop dur de butter le dernier boss en normal...


Sauf que pour lui (comme moi), la "fin" du jeu n'est pas l'acte 4 en normal.




> La seconde couche de difficulté est un classique du jeu vidéo, mais elle est dispensable. Tu as fini ton jeu après le premier run.





> D'ailleurs d'un point de vue histoire, ca apporte quoi les 2 difficulté sup ? Rien.


Osef de l'histoire dans un HnS, les gens y jouent pour le fat loot, les gros chiffres et le gameplay.
De ce point de vue, le merciless représente bien la fin du jeu "de base".




> Qd tu es casu et que tu veux juste voir l'histoire, tu ne fais pas les 2 autres modes.


T'as parlé de débutants, pas de casu, c'est pas la même chose.

----------


## lhf

> Sauf que pour lui (comme moi), la "fin" du jeu n'est pas l'acte 4 en normal.


Finir le jeu, c'est voir la dernière cinématique ou tomber le dernier boss.

Sinon, tu ne finis jamais un jeu comme PoE. C'est impossible.





> Osef de l'histoire dans un HnS, les gens y jouent pour le fat loot, les gros chiffres et le gameplay.


Peut être que c'est ton cas. Maintenant regarde le nombre de H&s sur steam qui ne sont pas d'accord avec toi... et le genre H&S se vend bien, malgré la présence de diablo 3.


D'ailleurs si tu t'en fous du mod story, pourquoi tu t’intéresse à l'act 5/6/7/8/9/10 ? Ca ne t'apporte rien.




> De ce point de vue, le merciless représente bien la fin du jeu "de base".


Mouais, pas vraiment. Les fat loot et les gros chiffrent arrivent en map, bien après la fin du merciless. Et ca n'a pas de fin.
Même le lvl 100 n'est pas une fin, tu peux encore monter ton stuff.

Si on doit considérer que h&s peut avoir une fin, il n'y a qu'un endroit où la mettre. Et c'est le même endroit que 99% des jeux avec une histoire : dernier boss ou dernière cinématique.




> T'as parlé de débutants, pas de casu, c'est pas la même chose.


Casu/débutant, c'est pareil sur un jeu comme PoE.

----------


## Hargun

> Perso, je considère que le jeu est "fini" par un débutant qd il a vu la fin de l'act 4 en normal. Il a vu toutes l'histoire.





> Surtout que bon, l'histoire d'un H&s... ouais, osf un peu, surtout qd ce n'est pas traduit.


Page 160 on s'en branle de l'histoire mais page 161 c'est la référence pour la fin du jeu.
 ::rolleyes:: 

C'est Shaper la fin de "l'histoire" et le last boss.

----------


## ShotMaster

Putain j'vais être d'accord avec lhf pour la première fois de ma vie je pense. Finir le jeu PEUT vouloir dire buter le boss de fin en normal.

Pourquoi ? Parce que certains (dont moi parfois, bon pas sur PoE) veulent juste "voir" le jeu en entier. Tous les décors, tous les boss, tous les mobs etc... Les runs d'après c'est les mêmes décors, mobs et boss donc tu refais effectivement la même chose. Donc j'ai déjà considéré avoir fini des H&S après le premier niveau de difficulté parce que j'avais apprécié la balade et que je comptais pas me faire chier pour juste du loot.

Sinon perso je me remettrai au jeu à la sortie du tout le bordel tiens, je pense que j'aurai poncé Grim Dawn d'ici là.

----------


## cailloux

Je suis d'accord avec lhf pour le coup, je joue tranquillou, des heures de jeux des tonnes de persos et aucun n'est allé au delà du niveau 79 (SC), il faut que l'histoire (les 10 actes donc) soit finissable par quelqu'un qui s'accroche un peu à la mécanique du jeu (sans pour autant que ce soit cadeau, les builds foireux doivent exister) Je suis super content à l'idée de ne pas faire 3 fois la même chose.

Ensuite par curiosité il va aller voir sur internet un "build of the week" et il va se rendre compte qu'en fait son perso est tout naze et qu'il peut faire mieux, aller jusqu'aux maps etc etc)

Mon prochain perso : ice shot.

----------


## lhf

En dehors de troller et raconter n'importe pour faire c.... les gens ici, tu sers à quelque chose ?

Tien la page d'avant : 




> Ha oui, relançons un magnifique débat sur l'interface et le gameplay de poe. Je suis certains que ca va faire plaisir à tous le monde. Bien plus intéressant que de parler de la nouvelle.
> 
> Dingue a quel point vous êtes incapable de faire autre chose que chercher la dispute. Enfin si ca vous amuse qu'on se lance des insulte à la place de se réjouir d'une bonne new...




Même pas une page et tu recommences. Tu as vraiment rien d'autre à faire dans ta vie ?


@ ShotMaster &  cailloux : laisser tomber. Il est juste encore plus aigri que moi et il a besoin de faire chier un maximum de canard. Et comme je suis trop con pour ne pas lui répondre, ca va encore partir en débat de m... Puis après il va chouiner comme quoi l’ambiance n'est sympa pas sur le forum cpc.

----------


## Hargun

@ShotMaster : Pas sur PoE, quand tu as fini le normal, tu n'as pas vu tout le contenu. Ni tous les décors, ni tous les boss...

@lhf : Tu balances ta merde sans argument page après page, j'ai pas a aller très loin pour trouver des contradictions. Juste ton poste précédent le plus souvent. 
Un peu comme "les H&S se vendent bien". Ca vient d'où ça ? Du fait que PoE soit le seul H&S des 100 jeux les plus actifs de steam ?

@cailloux : Tu n'as pas "fini" le jeu actuel, pourquoi ça te dérangerait à la 3.0 ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Putain j'vais être d'accord avec lhf pour la première fois de ma vie je pense. Finir le jeu PEUT vouloir dire buter le boss de fin en normal.
> 
> Pourquoi ? Parce que certains (dont moi parfois, bon pas sur PoE) veulent juste "voir" le jeu en entier. Tous les décors, tous les boss, tous les mobs etc...


Pour la partie soulignée t'as loupé un gros morceau de PoE si t'as pas fait les maps alors. ^^

----------


## lhf

> Sinon perso je me remettrai au jeu à la sortie du tout le bordel tiens, je pense que j'aurai poncé Grim Dawn d'ici là.




Très bon jeu ce grim dawn. L'une des meilleurs suite de diablo 2. Je le classe même au dessus de PoE si on oublie le coté endgame.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour la partie soulignée t'as loupé un gros morceau de PoE si t'as pas fait les maps alors. ^^




C'est du contenu annexe.

Tous comme les boss annexe qu'on retrouve dans 99% des rpg like.

Exemple dark soul se finit qd tu as tué gwyn. Et pourtant, tu auras manqué environ 25/30% du jeu. Ce n'est même pas le boss le plus dur.
Pareil sur dark soul 2 et 3.

Diablo 2 se finit en tuant diablo (ou baal pour l'extension), osf de l'uberdiablo et les autres. D'ailleurs, ca été ajouté après.

----------


## cailloux

> @cailloux : Tu n'as pas "fini" le jeu actuel, pourquoi ça te dérangerait à la 3.0 ?


Ça me dérangerai pas, je trouve ça génial de ne pas avoir à faire 3 fois la même histoire pour me dire " j'ai finis le jeu", tout le monde n'a pas envie de grinder comme un sagouin (j'ai commencé les maps à la dernière mise à jours), la force de POE c'est de proposer à la fois un end game de forcené, et un jeu cool pour les gens qui veulent juste s'amuser, la fin du jeu c'est propre à chacun et je trouve bien que GG pense à tout le monde et c'est exactement ce qu'ils font avec la 3.0. Le gros soucis actuellement c'est l'impossibilité, ou presque, de finir le merciless dans une progression normale ( je veux dire on arrive devant vaal niveau... 67 ? les guides disent de ne pas l'affronter et de grinder les maps jusqu'au niveau... 80 ? c'est bien qu'il y a un soucis je trouve.)

De toute façon on ne peut pas voit tout le contenu de POE, entre les uniques, les builds et le reste...

En fait tout le monde est d'accord si on regarde bien.

----------


## Jalkar

> @CMP: j'ai un build de Shadow Trap Vortex Baton a coup de Duskdawn dans les tiroirs. Mais ce coup ci je viendrai jouer en Softcore avec vous.
> 
> *[Staff - Duskdawn] BGGGGB* - le plus chiant ca va etre les couleurs :D
> Vortex - Trap - Multiple Traps - Trap Damage - Cold Penetration - Controlled Destruction
> 
> *[Chest - Geofri's/Atziri's Splendour] G.R.RRRG*
> Arctic Armour / Enduring Cry / CWDT - Molten Shell - Increased Duration - Phase Run
> 
> *[Boots - Deerstalker] BGGR*
> ...


Marrant le prix du Duskdawn : 45c selon poe.ninja alors que les items pour le créé en coutes moins de 15 ^^, ca fait un sacré benef si ca se vends :D

----------


## Hargun

> *[Staff - Duskdawn] BGGGGB* - le plus chiant ca va etre les couleurs :D


2500 chroma, GL :P

----------


## lhf

> Ç la force de POE c'est de proposer à la fois un end game de forcené, et un jeu cool pour les gens qui veulent juste s'amuser


+1

La concurrence fait souvent l'erreur de ne pas proposer les 2. Tu es obligé de proposer un contenu pour casu/débutant, sinon le public ne se renouvelle pas. C'est indispensable si on veut garder une clientèle sur le long terme. Les vieux vont finir par partir et il faut les remplacer.

Perso, je m'en fous des nouveaux actes. Tant qu'on pourra les rush ca me va. Maintenant si ca incite les gens à venir, c'est une bonne chose.
D'ailleurs, je l'avais dit avant, ce jeu manque de nouveauté pour les débutant et là, cette erreur est corrigée. Bon point pour cette annonce.

----------


## Orhin

> Finir le jeu, c'est voir la dernière cinématique ou tomber le dernier boss.
> 
> 
> Sinon, tu ne finis jamais un jeu comme PoE. C'est impossible.


En quoi ta définition est-elle moins arbitraire que la mienne ? (que je reconnais tout à fait comme étant personnelle).




> Maintenant regarde le nombre de H&s sur steam qui ne sont pas d'accord avec toi...


Et ?
Pourquoi PoE devrait se comporter comme les autres HnS ?





> D'ailleurs si tu t'en fous du mod story, pourquoi tu t’intéresse à l'act 5/6/7/8/9/10 ? Ca ne t'apporte rien.


A part de nouveau mob, zones et boss (donc du gameplay) tu veux dire ?




> Casu/débutant, c'est pareil sur un jeu comme PoE.


Non.




> Ça me dérangerai pas, je trouve ça génial de ne pas avoir à faire 3 fois la même histoire pour me dire " j'ai finis le jeu"


Ah mais tout le monde trouve ça bien les 10 actes hein.
Les 3 niveaux de difficulté avec un contenu quasi identique (juste plus dur, plus de mob et plus de diversité des mobs) c'est chiant et c'est très bien qu'ils changent ça.

----------


## Zephy

Nan mais c'est bon PoE mange tous les HnS  ::ninja::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> C'est du contenu annexe.
> 
> Tous comme les boss annexe qu'on retrouve dans 99% des rpg like.
> 
> Exemple dark soul se finit qd tu as tué gwyn. Et pourtant, tu auras manqué environ 25/30% du jeu. Ce n'est même pas le boss le plus dur.
> Pareil sur dark soul 2 et 3.
> 
> Diablo 2 se finit en tuant diablo (ou baal pour l'extension), osf de l'uberdiablo et les autres. D'ailleurs, ca été ajouté après.


Si tu ne veux pas qu'une page sur deux on te dise que t'es un troll, commences peut être par répondre à ce qui t'es destiné, et pas ce qui est une réponse aux autres (indice : "quote" et "partie soulignée". 
Si tu ne veux pas qu'une page sur deux on te prenne pour un troll, arrête de suite de dire des vérités qui ne sont que les tiennes. Chacun son avis, qu'il soit bon ou faux. Mais se ramener avec ses gros sabots en lâchant "c'est du contenu annexe" c'est juste un bon gros troll des familles. Par ce que oui, pour ton casualnoob pour qui le jeu se fini acte 4 normal, le reste est forcément annexe MAIS PUTAIN ON S'EN BAS LES COUILLES C'EST HORS SUJET et accessoirement complètement con à partir du moment où tu sors du cas de ton casualnoob étant donné que ce contenu représente la majorité de ce que font la majorité des joueurs actifs, l'objectif affiché du jeu d'ailleurs par GGG même, et jusqu'à la 3.0 ça représente aussi la majorité des décorts/boss/lore du jeu tous ces "contenus annexe", ce qui est justement LE SUJET DU QUOTE.

----------


## Ravine

Tiens je me suis plante dans les couleurs du staff que j'ai prevu; Y'a pas de rouge dans les gemmes qui sont listees (ca fait BBGGGG), donc effectivement 2500 chromatics. Ca se tweak avec des support gems differentes (genre Cold penetration qui peut etre remplacee par autre chose, et ca ferait BBGGGx)

Edit: Vortex - Trap - Multiple Trap - Trap Damage - Cold To Fire; Bim, BGGGR, 260 chromatics. EASY.

Sinon faites comme moi et utilisez la fonction ignore du forum, ca fait des matins plus tranquilles

----------


## Zephy

> Tiens je me suis plante dans les couleurs du staff que j'ai prevu; Y'a pas de rouge dans les gemmes qui sont listees (ca fait BBGGGG), donc effectivement 2500 chromatics. Ca se tweak avec des support gems differentes (genre Cold penetration qui peut etre remplacee par autre chose, et ca ferait BBGGGx)
> 
> Sinon faites comme moi et utilisez la fonction ignore du forum, ca fait des matins plus tranquilles


Faut pas , sinon je vais jamais vider mon stock de pop corn  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

tu peux toujours suivre ca avec les citations; ca fait un resume, c'est plus digeste

----------


## Zephy

j'aime  quand ca troll bien  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Ah bah ca reveille le thread clairement. Mais il existe quand meme des facons plus efficaces de brasser de l'air.

----------


## Leybi

Putain vraiment de la merde cette annonce quoi  :ouaiouai:  Moi qui voulait finir des jeux solos et tout... 10 actes, une super league pour la 2.6, je vais redevenir accro...

On ne mérite pas GGG  :Emo:

----------


## lhf

> En quoi ta définition est-elle moins arbitraire que la mienne ? (que je reconnais tout à fait comme étant personnelle).


Si tu veux la mienne, je considère qu'un jeu est fini qd tu as fait 100% du contenu, vision plus que minoritaire. 

Maintenant je reprends mon affirmation : 
Perso, je considère que le jeu est "fini" par un débutant qd il a vu la fin de l'act 4 en normal. Il a vu toutes l'histoire.
Au passage, cette vision est partagé par la quasi totalité des jeux  vidéo, donc ce n'est pas non plus vraiment MON avis perso. 
Mais bon, c'est tellement plus intéressant de s'engueuler sur ce sujet que de se réjouir des nouveauté.





> Et ?
> Pourquoi PoE devrait se comporter comme les autres HnS ?


Où est le rapport ?

On parle de définir la notion de "finir le jeu".





> A part de nouveau mob, zones et boss (donc du gameplay) tu veux dire ?


Shaper, atziri, pale court, breach, essence, prophéticie etc... je dois en oublier pas mal.
Ca en fait du contenu nouveau sur le jeu sans avoir besoin d'une histoire avec des act et cie.
Ce jeu regorge de contenu qui a été ajouté sans prendre la peine de l'inclure dans le story mod ou à peine.

Puis bon, stop la mauvaise foi, l'histoire sur PoE n'a jamais été très développé.





> Si tu ne veux pas qu'une page sur deux on te dise que t'es un troll, commences peut être par répondre à ce qui t'es destiné, et pas ce qui est une réponse aux autres (indice : "quote" et "partie soulignée". 
> Si tu ne veux pas qu'une page sur deux on te prenne pour un troll, arrête de suite de dire des vérités qui ne sont que les tiennes. Chacun son avis, qu'il soit bon ou faux. Mais se ramener avec ses gros sabots en lâchant "c'est du contenu annexe" c'est juste un bon gros troll des familles. Par ce que oui, pour ton casualnoob pour qui le jeu se fini acte 4 normal, le reste est forcément annexe MAIS PUTAIN ON S'EN BAS LES COUILLES C'EST HORS SUJET et accessoirement complètement con à partir du moment où tu sors du cas de ton casualnoob étant donné que ce contenu représente la majorité de ce que font la majorité des joueurs actifs, l'objectif affiché du jeu d'ailleurs par GGG même, et jusqu'à la 3.0 ça représente aussi la majorité des décorts/boss/lore du jeu tous ces "contenus annexe", ce qui est justement LE SUJET DU QUOTE.


Sous estime pas le nombre de joueur casu/débutant sur un jeu de ce genre.

Enfin bon, tu me fais penser à toute la pseudo élite qu'on retrouve sur tous les jeux multi et passant leur temps à cracher sur les autres parce qu'il ne mérite pas de te côtoyer. Bravo, c'est avec ce genre de raisonnement qu'un jeu finit par mourir.
Heureusement que GGG ne se contente pas de sortir du contenu pour ta fake elite.
Bon aller, je te laisse avec ton mépris.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Putain vraiment de la merde cette annonce quoi  Moi qui voulait finir des jeux solos et tout... 10 actes, une super league pour la 2.6, je vais redevenir accro...
> 
> On ne mérite pas GGG


Les Belges ne méritent que l'enfer non ? :°

----------


## lhf

Au passage, stat steam sur les HF : 
17% des joueurs ont fini le normal
9% des joueurs ont fini le cruel
5% des joueurs ont fini le merciless
7% ont nettoyé une map endgame.

----------


## Zephy

on dirait un politicien qui donne de faux chiffres..

----------


## Hargun

> Mais bon, c'est tellement plus intéressant de s'engueuler sur ce sujet que de se réjouir des nouveauté.





> Maintenant, ca ne va pas révolutionner le jeu. Donc, je maintiens ce que j'ai dit, le jeu ne devrait pas beaucoup bouger.


Ton propre poste, qui a lancé le bashing.
Bêtise/mauvaise fois/mémoire de poisson rouge, qui sait ?

Je t'aurai bien conseillé d'aller troll autre part mais je me doute que tu te prends les mêmes remarques sur les autres topics, et ce, depuis des années.

Peut être qu'il serait temps de te remettre en question ?

----------


## lhf

Tu peux vérifier les chiffres sur steam.


Mais non, c'est plus simple de raconter n'importe quoi.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Sous estime pas le nombre de joueur casu/débutant sur un jeu de ce genre.
> 
> Enfin bon, tu me fais penser à toute la pseudo élite qu'on retrouve sur tous les jeux multi et passant leur temps à cracher sur les autres parce qu'il ne mérite pas de te côtoyer. Bravo, c'est avec ce genre de raisonnement qu'un jeu finit par mourir.
> Heureusement que GGG ne se contente pas de sortir du contenu pour ta fake elite.
> Bon aller, je te laisse avec ton mépris.




Avec cette image es-tu aussi capable d'extrapoler des trucs qui n'ont rien à voir avec ce quelle représente ?

----------


## Hargun

> Au passage, stat steam sur les HF : 
> 17% des joueurs ont fini le normal





> Ds l'histoire, ca ne sert pas à grand chose. Les boss ne sont pas costaud. De toute façon, ils peuvent pas les faire costaud vu que le jeu doit au moins être "finnissable" par un débutant.


 ::wub::

----------


## Orhin

> [WTF permanent]




J'abandonne, c'en est trop pour moi.




> 


Headshot.

----------


## Zephy

heureusement que sur mumble c'est calme  ::P:

----------


## lhf

@ Hargun : 
Tu te fous de moi ?

C'est ton ami qui relance ce débat de m.... et tu m'oses m'accuser ?


Vous êtes incapable de tourner la page et de passer à autre chose. Je ne vais pas t'en blamer, je fais pareil, maintenant assume ta façon de faire.

----------


## Orhin

> C'est ton ami qui relance ce débat de m.... et tu m'oses m'accuser ?


Ah carrément maintenant c'est un complot.

----------


## lhf

PS : si je vous fais chier, la solution a été donné : ignore liste

Facile et pratique. Il suffit de clic sur mon pseudo et de valider une case.

Bon après, pour ceux qui cherchent à casser les c.... des autres, ca vous enlève une source de troll potentiel.

----------


## Hargun

> @ Hargun : 
> Tu te fous de moi ?
> 
> C'est ton ami qui relance ce débat de m.... et tu m'oses m'accuser ?
> 
> 
> Vous êtes incapable de tourner la page et de passer à autre chose. Je ne vais pas t'en blamer, je fais pareil, maintenant assume ta façon de faire.


Je ne me fous pas de toi, tu te débrouilles très bien en solo, il me suffit de prendre 2 de tes postes à quelques heures d'intervalle pour que tu te contredises. C'est toi qui a relancé le débat
Tu t'es senti visé par Orhin :



> Heureusement que le jeu ne devait plus beaucoup bouger à cause de la sortie sur console.


Tu t'enfonces à chaque poste. Un peu comme quand tu sous entends une connivence entre les divers personnes qui te bash en disant "ton ami". Je ne sais pas de qui tu parles mais je n'ai jamais joué/parlé avec aucun participant de ce topic.
Si autant de personnes s'accordent pour trouver tes interventions particulièrement stupides, ce n'est pas du tout un complot.

----------


## Orhin

Quoi !? Mais... Hargun...
Nous ne serions donc pas amis ?  :Emo:

----------


## Hargun

> Quoi !? Mais... Hargun...
> Nous ne serions donc pas amis ?


Ayant tous 2 utilisés le mot "complot" à quelques minutes d'intervalle, c'est mort pour lui enlever cette idée de la tête maintenant :x

----------


## lhf

@ Hargun : Facile de trouver des contradiction qd tu déformes les propos d'un autre ou que tu n'acceptes pas les erreurs de formulation.
C'est bien ce que je te reproche, tu es là pour casser les pieds des canard, pas pour discuter. Je ne suis qu'un prétexte. 

Si ce n'est pas le cas, fout moi en ignore list et tous le monde sera content.

----------


## Ravine

@Jalkar Le truc vraiment cool avec Duskdawn, c'est aussi de pouvoir les acheter relativement peu cher, level up avec le bouclier et la wand qui file des powercharges, et quand t'as le niveau et des points en baton, paf, une fusing et t'as ton item.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon on pourrait revenir au sujet.

Du coup il vont faire quoi pour les "vrais" actes 6, 7... Ils vont mettre à jour les actes existants ou passer à 11 vous pensez?

Je suis méga chaud pour la legacy league alors que j'avais pas spécialement prévu d'y jouer, je pense que je vais viser les leagues softcore que je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion de tester vu que j'étais toujours temp HC.

J'ai monté un assassin Staff cyclone discharge récemment j'ai bien kiffé mais je l'ai lvl à poil, je vais le retenter en mode serious business pour la 2.6

----------


## Hargun

@lhf : Ce sont des quotes de tes propos, je ne change pas une virgule et les phrases sont entières. Tu dois avoir raison, c'est moi le problème, d'ailleurs quand on check mes messages et, par exemple, les interventions sur mon profil, on voit bien que c'est récurrent chez moi de me faire bash sur les topics où j'interviens  ::rolleyes::

----------


## lhf

> Du coup il vont faire quoi pour les "vrais" actes 6, 7... Ils vont mettre à jour les actes existants ou passer à 11 vous pensez?


Perso, j'ai tendance à penser qu'ils vont en profiter pour tous refaire.

Après, j'aimerais bien voir disparaitre la nécessite de faire et de refaire en boucle certaine quêtes simplement parce qu'on est obligé de récupérer chaque point de stat et cie.
Si il y a bien une chose que je n'aime pas dans les h&s, c'est la parti bas lvl du reroll. Après une centaine de perso sur différents jeux, ca finit par lasser.

----------


## Orhin

> @lhf : Ce sont des quotes de tes propos, je ne change pas une virgule et les phrases sont entières. Tu dois avoir raison, c'est moi le problème, d'ailleurs quand on check mes messages et, par exemple, les interventions sur mon profil, on voit bien que c'est récurrent chez moi de me faire bash sur les topics où j'interviens


Évidemment puisque c'est un complot.

----------


## lhf

> @lhf : Ce sont des quotes de tes propos, je ne change pas une virgule et les phrases sont entières. Tu dois avoir raison, c'est moi le problème, d'ailleurs quand on check mes messages et, par exemple, les interventions sur mon profil, on voit bien que c'est récurrent chez moi de me faire bash sur les topics où j'interviens


Tu coupes une parti de mes phrases et tu les interprète à ta façon.
Puis tu n'acceptes pas que je puisse mal formuler mes propos.

Donc bon, encore une fois, fout moi en ignore list vu que tu ne peux pas accepter ma présence. Je commence à avoir l'habitude des gens comme toi, c'est la seule option.

----------


## Zephy

merci les filles , grace à vous je mange du pop corn en guise de repas  ::ninja::

----------


## Hargun

> Tu coupes une parti de mes phrases et tu les interprète à ta façon.


Vraiment ? Un exemple de poste où j'aurai coupé une partie de tes phrases ?
Désolé mais si je n'essaye pas d’interpréter tes propos mal formulés, ils sont souvent incompréhensibles  :;):

----------


## GUESH

Du coup la prochaine ligue c'est un remix de toutes les précédentes ?

----------


## Zephy

> Du coup la prochaine ligue c'est un remix de toutes les précédentes ?


il faut s'y attendre oui , prépare la vaseline   ::P:

----------


## P1nGou1N

Il se passe quoi quand y'a une énorme update genre la 3.0 pour nos persos ?

Parce que j'imagine qu'il doit y'avoir le lot d'équilibrages qui vont avec au niveau des passifs et tout non ? Du coup on peut se retrouver avec un perso qui a plus rien à voir avec celui qu'on avait avant l'update ?

Ou bien ils touchent pas trop aux passifs et aux stats des équipements et gemmes ?

----------


## Kamikaze

T'as le droit à un reset complet de l'arbre si il est modifié. Pour l'équipement ça dépend, des fois tu le garderas en mode Legacy et des fois il sera modifié, avec potentiel impact sur ton build.

C'est assez rare pour les gemmes, ils préfèrent en créer de nouvelles quitte à laisser des gemmes bof. Mais le récent nerf de Cast On Crit et quelques uniques à eu un assez gros impact sur certains builds mais très franchement ça change pas des masses non plus, ça conserve le gameplay mais ça rend les trucs moins fort ou demande plus de spécialisation (flicker infinite par exemple).

----------


## Hargun

Ils te rendent tous tes points lors d'un gros rework.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Il se passe quoi quand y'a une énorme update genre la 3.0 pour nos persos ?
> 
> Parce que j'imagine qu'il doit y'avoir le lot d'équilibrages qui vont avec au niveau des passifs et tout non ? Du coup on peut se retrouver avec un perso qui a plus rien à voir avec celui qu'on avait avant l'update ?
> 
> Ou bien ils touchent pas trop aux passifs et aux stats des équipements et gemmes ?


Si y'a un gros changement dans l'arbre des passifs, et que ton perso est concerné : ton arbre est reset.

Si y'a pas de gros changements, mais des changements quand même, tous les persos ont droit à un respect gratuit, ça ne se cumule pas par contre.

----------


## Kamikaze

Grilled à point, retour en void league pour vous deux

----------


## Hargun

> Grilled à point, *retour en void league* pour vous deux


Story of my life :x

----------


## P1nGou1N

Ahah, merci pour vos réponses. 

Bon du coup je peux continuer à jouer sans me prendre la tête.

D'ailleurs je m'y suis mis y'a pas super longtemps mais je le trouve vraiment au dessus de Diablo 3 en tout point. La quantité de trucs à faire est impressionnante et permet de casser la routine qui peut s'installer assez rapidement dans les H&S.
Super surpris par ce jeu, et du coup j'ai hâte pour cette histoire des 10 actes, ça, ça s'est jamais vu non plus dans un jeu du genre.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon vu que t'en parle j'en profite pour raconter mes déboires avec Diablo

Diablo III j'ai jamais compris en tout honnêteté, c'est peut-être parce que j'ai pas touché le endgame. Mais y'a strictement rien à faire dans ce jeu, y'a 3 pauvres skills qui se battent en duel et niveau gameplay c'est pas la folie non plus, l'histoire de base (sans reaper of souls) est hyper hyper courte et plutot naze. J'avais payé le jeu plein pot à sa sortie genre 50 balles, je l'ai désinstall dans la foulée après le premier donjon et par je ne sais quel force mystique de l'absurde j'ai voulu redonner sa chance au jeu quand Reaper of Souls est sorti, j'ai payé l'extension. J'ai fini le jeu (et même pas l'extension, le con) en me forçant à moitié (mais putain l'ennui MORTEL ce jeu, aucun loot ne donne une sensation d'impact, on spam les skill sans vraiment réflechir) et je savais pas si je devais rire ou pleurer de la tronche de Diablo dans les cinématiques. C'était nullissime, pas d'ambiance, pas de gameplay, rien et on se fait chier à délocker des skills à une lenteeeeur. 

Et je ne connaissais même pas POE quand j'ai acheté Diablo à la release, j'ai commencé POE en 2013. J'étais trop saucé par le mur de Zombie du Vaudou à la base mais après l'avoir casté 40 fois fini la rigolade

----------


## GUESH

> il faut s'y attendre oui , prépare la vaseline


Ça me tenterait à fond du coup (pas à cause la vaseline, hein) mais je n'aurai jamais le temps de d'accomplir ce que j'ai accompli sur cette ligue. C'est bien dommage, je me suis vraiment éclaté sur breach : repartir de 0, se prendre les murs sur les gardiens, refaire un perso qui défonce les gardiens, un autre spécialisé dans les maps, 

Spoiler Alert! 


devenir riche



J'vais devoir continuer en standard je pense, je pourrai jouer tranquillement et surtout monter mes builds sans être freiné par des contraintes "matérielles".

----------


## P1nGou1N

@Kamikaze : Ouais, bah j'ai du y passer beaucoup plus de temps que toi du coup (tous mes potes se l'étaient achetés, ça aide), mais j'en garde un souvenir très très passable. Surement un des moins bon H&S auquel j'ai pu jouer au final. Je crois que c'est juste parce que ça s'appelait "Diablo" que j'y ai passé autant de temps mais il le méritait pas.

Par contre, j'avais un peu joué à PoE début 2013  (à l'époque ou y'avait que 3 actes, je sais pas quand le 4ème a été rajouté), et j'avais pas été emballé plus que ça non plus, d'ailleurs je l'avais fini dans la plus basse difficulté qu'une seule fois. La différence entre le jeu de 2013 et celui de maintenant est incroyable. Ils ont pas chaumé les mecs.

----------


## GUESH

J'ai sans doute plus de 1000 heures sur Diablo III qui était d'ailleurs mon premier Diablo.
Le truc qui m'a gardé c'était le classement, à une époque où je pouvais me permettre de passer des journées entières à tenter d'entrer dans le top 100 Europe. Pouvoir comparer son stuff très facilement aux autres aussi, se dire qu'on fait mieux avec moins bien ou qu'on a une meilleure arme que l'autre (j'ai eu pendant plusieurs mois la meilleure Furnace au monde, très stimulant niveau e-penis).
J'aimais bien également le jeu en groupe, avec des synergies très fortes mais hélas un nombre très limité de builds.

Je vous rejoins sur le reste.

----------


## Hargun

J'avais salement poncé DII (lycéen, ligne adsl perso...) et j'ai été très fortement déçu par D3, trop grande attente je suppose.
Je suis allé chercher sur PoE la rejouabilité, le plaisir du loot et le trade qui manquait/manque à D3.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ce qui me fait le plus plaisir au final c'est de voir qu'ils oublient pas l'aspect gameplay (et la console à peut-être aidé à ce sujet  ::o:  ?)

Cliquer pour tuer c'est drôle surtout avec plein de moyens de build mais ce que je trouve le plus fun perso c'est le "vrai" gameplay, genre éviter un vaal smash, diriger ses minions au mieux avec des curses/convocations, bien se placer, etc. etc. J'ai toujours aimé le fight avec Oversoul pour cet aspect, le lab (qui malheureusement vieilli assez vite quand on connait tous les patterns, mais j'ai adoré faire uber lab pour le coup, intense), poorjoy asylum.

C'est aussi pour ça que j'aime bien certains aspects du levelling, quand tu rush tous les mobs ont de la valeur, même les mobs blancs doivent être respectés à certains endroit et tu dois adapter ton gameplay en conséquence

Et avec ce qu'on voit, notamment dans cette vidéo (boss avec les statues et le bullet hell) le gameplay garde sa place!

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah ouais et niveau lore c'est marrant, j'ai commencé à m'intéresser au lore que 2 après avoir commencé à jouer un truc du genre haha.

Mais maintenant je connais lore et suis un peu l'histoire.

Y'a plein d'indices partout depuis un moment  ::o:  mais du coup très curieux de comment ça va continuer à évoluer.

----------


## lhf

@ Kamikaze : 
Si ca peut te rassurer, j'ai eu la même expérience, sauf que je n'ai pas acheté le jeu ^^. J'ai joué à d3 après la période de trading ce qui était encore plus fade. J'avais l'impression de jouer en solo alors que j'étais en ligne.
Grosse déception par rapport à diablo 2. C'est pour cela que je considère poe comme la suite de diablo 2.


A noté que j'ai commencé le h&s avec diablo 2 et que j'ai passé plusieurs centaines d'heures sur ce jeu. Puis après je suis allé sur poe au moment de la sortir de l'act 3 et j'ai arrêté avec l'act 4. Donc je perds l'aspect découverte du h&s et malheureusement, il n'y avait que ca dans D3.

----------


## Ravine

Leak du Premier Unique 3.0 !!!

----------


## Bathory

> Ce qui me fait le plus plaisir au final c'est de voir qu'ils oublient pas l'aspect gameplay (et la console à peut-être aidé à ce sujet  ?)
> 
> Cliquer pour tuer c'est drôle surtout avec plein de moyens de build mais ce que je trouve le plus fun perso c'est le "vrai" gameplay, genre éviter un vaal smash, diriger ses minions au mieux avec des curses/convocations, bien se placer, etc. etc. J'ai toujours aimé le fight avec Oversoul pour cet aspect, le lab (qui malheureusement vieilli assez vite quand on connait tous les patterns, mais j'ai adoré faire uber lab pour le coup, intense), poorjoy asylum.
> 
> C'est aussi pour ça que j'aime bien certains aspects du levelling, quand tu rush tous les mobs ont de la valeur, même les mobs blancs doivent être respectés à certains endroit et tu dois adapter ton gameplay en conséquence
> 
> Et avec ce qu'on voit, notamment dans cette vidéo (boss avec les statues et le bullet hell) le gameplay garde sa place!


Mais fichtre elle est superbe l'interface console, c'est prévu sur PC aussi ou pas ?  ::o:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Leak du Premier Unique 3.0 !!!


Ahah ! Excellent Ravine !  ::P:

----------


## GUESH

Comme l'a fait remarquer un gars sur reddit, en fait on savait qu'il y aurait 10 actes depuis quelques temps :D




> We want to confirm that our plan for 3.0.0 reduces the core game to ten total acts before the end-game.

----------


## Kamikaze

Non malheureusement ils ont dit à plusieurs reprises que l'interface Xbox resterait excusive Xbox :/ je comprends ce choix mais bon la versatilité du pc c'est aussi de pouvoir choisir son controlleur.

On profite quand même du revamping graphique de l'UI life mana etc mais c'est tout.

----------


## Leybi

Du coup avec le revamp de l'UI qui s'annonce, j'imagine bien des futurs MTX skins d'UI comme sur DotA. Ca changerait un peu des brouettes de skins d'armure/portails/traces de pas.

----------


## Ravine

> Comme l'a fait remarquer un gars sur reddit, en fait on savait qu'il y aurait 10 actes depuis quelques temps :D


Le truc c'est qu'on sait qu'il y'aura 10 actes depuis la beta originale. Le message est malin car cryptique: il y dit juste "on reduira ca a 10 actes". Du coup, plein de joueurs se sont dit "Bon bah 2 fois les actes 1 a 5, et puis apres c'est le endgame". Personne ne s'etait doute que ca serait les fameux 10 actes a suivre, sur une seule storyline.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

On sait déjà si le gameplay de Breach sera intégré ? (pas trop suivi + à peine touché à Breach - ça avait l’air sympa)

-----

Bon, sinon, pas le choix, j’ai rejoué les nano-mécènes. Les Breach supporter packs ne seront plus dispo demain (nouveaux packs pour la ligue Legacy).

Mangez des packs.

----------


## Prox

> On sait déjà si le gameplay de Breach sera intégré ? (pas trop suivi + à peine touché à Breach - ça avait l’air sympa)
> 
> -----
> 
> Bon, sinon, pas le choix, j’ai rejoué les nano-mécènes. Les Breach supporter packs ne seront plus dispo demain (nouveaux packs pour la ligue Legacy).
> 
> Mangez des packs.


Si j'ai bien compris, le concept de Breach va être intégré à la league "Normale" oui - j'ai pas pigé si ça allait être une exclu pour les Maps engame ou pas, en revanche. Je suppose que oui?

Bien hâte de tester la league Legacy en tous cas, étant arrivé sur PoE tardivement, j'ai loupé un paquet de mécaniques exclusives. Pouvoir mélanger tout ça devrait donner des résultats assez fun  ::P:

----------


## pepito

Pour breach y'a de grandes chance que ça soit une inclus mis ils savent pas encore comment: https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1832918

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Merci pour les infos  :;): 
Du coup, on ne devrait pas tarder à en savoir plus avec la sortie de la ligue qui sonne classieux ou totalement OP  ::): 

----

Aaaaah…




> “The *Legacy League* basically lets you *choose three leagues that you want* to affect you and have the effects of those three as you play - it's slightly more complicated than that because you have to find items that represent these leagues and you can get various properties on them. The point is that every player has a favourite league and they want to demonstrate that to other players that their league is the best. So someone might work out that playing with Ambush, plus Invasion, plus Talisman might be the best option. So you have the ability to choose the leagues and see which ones carry you the furthest. One of the other things about the Legacy League is that you have the ability to find these old items again. This is effectively a final celebration of this old content before we move on with the new version of Path of Exile in the middle of the year.”

----------


## Dirian

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a11NfvfTDUI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>




> FoOOOOOOO

----------


## lhf

J'ai ouvert par erreur la prophétie Monstrous Treasure ds une t16.
Quel box dois je reroll pour essayer d'optimiser un peu et réparer mon erreur ?

----------


## alogos

Diviner tu reroll à la chaos
Les Jeweller tu reroll comme tu veux, tu peux vall si t'as des balls. 
Arcanist reroll en bleu pour avoir du quantity ou additionnal.
Les meilleurs mods dépendent du iiq/iir de ta map.

Tout le reste, mais au moins une alch. Tu pourras pas trop rattraper ton erreur à part avec de la chance.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a11NfvfTDUI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


On récupère plusieurs infos sur ce qui était demandé avant le bullshitstorm, je n'ai écouté qu'une fois et pas concentré dessus donc je peux me planter mais :
-la quête des bandits ne se fera qu'une fois et la récompense sera modifiée mais d'autres quêtes vont apporter d'autres bonus
-les trials et labyrinthes vont être modifiés mais c'est encore en discussion et ça sera sans doute un des sujets de la béta : il y aura des trials dans chaque acte et chaque difficulté du lab requerra un certain nombre de trials pour la faire. Le nombre de difficultés et la répartition des points n'est pas encore décidé, les ascendances pourraient aussi être modifiées
-les résistances seront réduites deux fois de 30%, je mise toujours sur le passage du portail ^^
-les maps seront accessibles acte 10 quand on découvre l'équivalent de l'éternal lab et le contenu est prévu pour qu'on soit là bas du même niveau qu'actuellement on est au lab en merciless
-pas de nouvelles maps avec les nouveaux tilesets de commencé mais s'ils ont le temps il y en aura, sinon en 3.2
-les boss pour les skills du panthéon sont dans les maps
-trade system : toujours en développement, en testant en parallèle un autre système pour la Chine, il y aura toujours un système d'index comme actuellement. dans quelques semaines ils annonceront une "petite" amélioration pour le trade mais ça ne sera qu'un tout petit changement dixit Chris
-doble dip nerf/balance en 3.0
-d'autres équilibrages seront annoncés pour la 2.6 (et pour la béta de la 3.0 et pour la release de la 3.0 etc etc)
-probablement des invits pour la béta avec le supporter pack concerné
-pas de date pour la béta tant qu'ils ne sont pas sur (ils espèrent fin avril)

----------


## Ravine

Du coup j'ai lache de quoi acheter un pack Chimera ce matin, histoire d'avoir la classe a Dallas en map T5.

Et ca nous laisse 2 semaines grosso-modo pour faire nos builds pour la release de la 2.6

----------


## Kamikaze

Incoming dans 5 minutes, méga hype réactivée

----------


## lhf

> Diviner tu reroll à la chaos
> Les Jeweller tu reroll comme tu veux, tu peux vall si t'as des balls. 
> Arcanist reroll en bleu pour avoir du quantity ou additionnal.
> Les meilleurs mods dépendent du iiq/iir de ta map.
> 
> Tout le reste, mais au moins une alch. Tu pourras pas trop rattraper ton erreur à part avec de la chance.


merci pour l'info.
Je n'avais pas pensé à vaal les jeweller.


j'en profite : il y a une diff entre le roll à la chaos et le roll à l'alch+reset ?

----------


## Dirian

Oh mon dieu ! des items legacy !  :Bave:

----------


## Zephy

Gavage de loot  ::P:

----------


## Jalkar

Le threshold jewel "First snow" me semble COMPLETEMENT pété, mais genre beaucoup.

Tu peux en avoir 2 dans ton arbre, ca te fait +5 projectiles pour Freezing pulse...sans drawback

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Oh putain là y'a de la récompense, ça motive  ::P: 

On pourra looter des skills pre nerf aussi? Genre blade flurry  ::P:

----------


## Zephy

meta build glacial hammer incoming ! :D

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Le threshold jewel "First snow" me semble COMPLETEMENT pété, mais genre beaucoup.
> 
> Tu peux en avoir 2 dans ton arbre, ca te fait +5 projectiles pour Freezing pulse...sans drawback


Le Ring of Blades a l'air bien violent aussi... +10 proj et surtout un Ethereal Knives à 360° !

----------


## Kamikaze

Oh putain mais cette league de dingo quand je pense que j'avais prévu de zapper la 2.6 histoire d'être chaud pour la 3.0 c'est mort. Je vais me gaver de POE pour un an là

----------


## Kamikaze

Tiens quelqu'un saurait quel set d'armure utilise Ziggy ici? Celle noire avec le Round Shield, d'ailleurs c'est quel shield ça?

----------


## Ravine

https://www.pathofexile.com/shop/cat...loomArmourPack

https://www.pathofexile.com/shop/cat...BadgeOfAnguish

----------


## Flibustier

Ils sont malins chez GGG. Il y a un ventre mou de joueurs qui stagne en ligue Standard. Certes je ne pense pas qu'ils remettent de l'iiq sur tous les items mais ça va dépeupler la zone pour 3 mois et permettre aux meilleurs (enfin aux plus nolifes) de se faire un trésor de guerre!
merci camarade Chris Wilson!

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bon je suis un peu déçu que ce soit bien des items façon sextants pour les ligues, mais on va espérer que le taux de drop est bon et que les mods spéciaux compensent ça (extra box & co).

Les items aux stats legacy par contre... si c'est "abordable" ça me fait baver méchant, j'ai juste peur du "super rare" dit et redit... :°

Juste à voir pour certains si ce sont les véritables stats legacy ou des versions "remaniées", genre le BoR, je pense bien que ça sera la version avec les gemmes 18 et le fat life, mais le block s'il reste à 15% comme avant les buffs du block... wtf le bourrinage ! Et idem sur les valeurs innées selon les bases, je pense que ça garde les nouvelles, sinon... (block chance des boucliers et armes par exemple)

Ce qui vaut le coup vite fait ou peut sévèrement booster un build pendant la ligue :
-Aegis aurora legacy (4% es/block vs 2%)
-BoR legacy
-Chill of corruption legacy si ça se loot : yummy yummy (80% extra vaal soul vs 40%)
-facebreaker 60/1000%  :Bave:  je refais un shield charge derrière !
==pause, je rentre du boulot==  ::P: 
-Tesla coil

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Du coup j'ai lache de quoi acheter un pack Chimera ce matin, histoire d'avoir la classe a Dallas en map T5.


Jeune inconscient ! À toi le fat loot en mode bling bling !

Avec une ligue pareille, ils devraient faire un pet qui a la gueule d’une brouette. Plus chère la mtx, plus remplie et balaise la brouette  ::lol::  Instabuy assuré.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Les items aux stats legacy par contre... si c'est "abordable" ça me fait baver méchant, j'ai juste peur du "super rare" dit et redit... :°


Tu aimes les films avec des grosses carottes ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais c'est du vrai legacy CMP t'as les stats du BOR et Facebreaker sur la page de prez de legacy league

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> https://www.pathofexile.com/shop/cat...loomArmourPack
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/shop/cat...BadgeOfAnguish


Ah merci  ::lol::  j'aurais du deviner du coup vu qu'il ouvre son inventaire  :tired:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Tu aimes les films avec des grosses carottes ?
> 
> http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net/...20131025015308


Cawottes ! Par ce que je sais que je ne vais que looter que des uniques legacys moins biens que les nouveaux ! :D 




> Ouais c'est du vrai legacy CMP t'as les stats du BOR et Facebreaker sur la page de prez de legacy league


Je parlais pour les stats innées, genre les valeurs de block des boucliers ou le cas de prism guardian : la base avait 24% resist all innée et est passée à 12%

Et à voir aussi : peut on "fated" des uniques legacys et garder leurs stats ?  ::P: 

Je reprend ma liste des legacy : 

Boucliers :
*-Aegis aurora* (4% es/block vs 2%)
-Saffel's frame : plus de spell block

Attack :
-*BoR legacy* (gemmes lvl12=>18, 60=>220 max life, 6=>15% block chance)
-*Facebreaker* (40=>60% crit multy/800=>1000%max "more unarmed physical damage) je refais un shield charge derrière !
-Meginord's girdle : juste le flat physical qui repasse de 5-15 à 10-20
-thunderfist : 1-40 à 1-100 de lightning damage 
-ungil's gauche : 12=>20% block chance while dual wielding

Block :
-Rumi's concoction (meilleur block et spell block)

Armures
-Tesla coil  (30=>40%  physical taken as lightning)
-Cloak of Defiance (+10% damage on mana en plus du MoM)
-*Kaom's Heart* (on perd le 20-40% fire damage mais on passe de 500 à* 1000 de vie* !
-Shavronne's wrapping : plus d'ES

MF :
-Divination distilate : plus d'IIR et plus de resists, pour une ligue à loot !
-Goldwyrm : 20-30% IIQ
-Perandus Blazon : plus d'IIQ
-Sadima's touch : plus d'IIQ
-thief's torment : plus d'IIQ
-windripper : plus de crits, d'IIR, d'IIQ

-kaom's sign : life leech en % et pas flat

Probablement pas dispo :
-Chill of corruption legacy (80% extra vaal soul vs 40%) (censé être via corruption only)
-gemme IIQ (on peut rêver !)
-Vessel of Vinktar (map unique only)

edit : ok pas vu pour le BoR c'est bien 15% block d'indiqué o/

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Tiens quelqu'un saurait quel set d'armure utilise Ziggy ici? Celle noire avec le Round Shield, d'ailleurs c'est quel shield ça?


Du coup de chez moi je peux regarder en full hd et lire les infos des leaguestones, que je rajoute à ceux de la page officielle, j'aime beaucoup les boosts pour les talismans ! 

Global (je pense) :
-+2-3 extra charge
-+2 event de la ligue ?

Perandus :
-perandus chest specifique
-additionnal perandus chest
-perandus coins doublés
-cadibro sera là

Essences :
-essences corrompues
-essences supplémentaires (1-2)
-mobs des essences ont +2 essences

Breach :
-+2 brèches supplémentaires
-+2-3 splinters sur les rares (par rare ?  ::love::   :Bave:  )
-increased breach monster density (coucou tu veux tuer ta gpu ? :D )
-chaque brèche contiendra une breachlord's clasped hand
-chaque brèche contiendra un breachlord

Talisman :
-stone circle dans la zone
-les talismans seront rare
-+2 additionnal monster with talisman
-talismans will be 1 tier higher

Anarchy :
-rogues exiles are found in pairs (double fun ?  ::P: )
-gem with quality sur les rogues exiles (coucou precinct +extra rogue +map exile +prophecy rogues +anarchy zana... :D) 
-rogue exile extra damage, extra attack/cast/movement speed, extra loot

----------


## Ravine

Tiens un nouveau soft de Build Planning

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1716360

Celui la gererait a priori les gemmes et le matos nativement, ainsi que les jewels. Interessant!




> Quick summary of features:
> * Passive skill tree planner, with support for jewels (including conversion jewels!)
> * Skills planner
> * Gear planner, featuring a built-in searchable uniques database
> * Offensive and defensive stat calculations, with support for most skills, passive and item modifiers
> * Can estimate your effective DPS, taking into account buffs, curses, resistances and more
> * Life/mana reservation calculations
> * Stat calculations are fully integrated with the skill tree and items, so you can see exactly how your character would be affected by any given passive skill or item
> * Full character import: you can import the passive tree, gear and skill setups of any of your characters

----------


## Jalkar

> Tiens un nouveau soft de Build Planning
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1716360
> 
> Celui la gererait a priori les gemmes et le matos nativement, ainsi que les jewels. Interessant!


Oui il est très très bien, et les calculs de DPS sont bon

----------


## Ravine

Si vous voulez un wallpaper au boulot, a la maison, en poster, en tatouage, en..

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ended_picture/

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Il est magique cet utilitaire !  ::lol::  Merci !

On peut copier-coller les items depuis le jeu et balancer tout ça dans la tambouille, éditer manuellement au besoin, placer les jewels, ça tient compte de la qualité et des bonus des items (+gem lvl, par ex).
Et, ça prend également en compte des états spécifiques comme Onslaught, les charges actives, etc.
(on peut aussi simplement importer les persos depuis le compte)

Un bonheur de stats pour ensuite avoir une idée précise DPS, résistances, répartition numérique des bonus de vie, etc.

L’interface est basique mais efficace.
Mon PoESkillTree vient de prendre une retraite anticipée.

----------


## GUESH

Bon bah je vais saigner la 2.6 T_T
Tant pis pour le boulot

----------


## Hargun

@CaMarchePas : Perso je vais viser Kaom 1000pv et des legacy en HC (je peux toujours rêver, je sais qu'ils vont finir en SC), j'ai déjà BoR/Meginord/Facebreaker 950+

----------


## Zephy

je vise le kalandra , pas trop ambitieux  ::P:

----------


## asura

Bon, j'ose poser une question de noob. Vous entendez quoi par item legacy, et comment les obtenir ?

Edit : Je regard la première page, j'ai peut être ma réponse.

Edit2 : Donc si j'ai bien compris la prochaine league risque d'être complètement petée  ::P: 

Ah, une question subsidiaire : Pour quelle raisons les Perandus coins ont disparus ?

Merci  ::):

----------


## Jalkar

@CMP, Reddit à pousser ta réflexion plus loin (sans check les truc qui peuvent pas drop (Chill of Corruption / Vinktar/...) :

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...r_in_the_past/
name
legacy mod
current mod

Aegis Aurora
4% es on block
2% es on block

The Anvil
10% Block
8% Block

Auxium
20-30% wed
10-20% wed

The Blood Dance
1% regen per frrenzy
0.5% regen per frrenzy

The Bringer of Rain
lvl18 gems, 200-220 life, 15% block
<lvl18 gems, 120-160 life, 6% block

Chill of Corruption
80% chance for +1 vaal soul on shatter
50% chance for +1 vaal soul on shatter

Cloak of Defiance
40% Mom
Mom

Crest of Perandus
10% Block
5% block

Divination Distillate
20-25% Quant
12-18% Quant

Doedre's Elixir
50-100% charges used
120-150% charges used

Facebreaker
60% multi, 800-1000% Unarmed dips
45% multi, 600-800% Unarmed dips

Goldwyrm
20-30% Quant
14-20% quant

Kaom's Heart
1000 life
500 life

Kaom's Sign
0.4% phys atk leech
2-4lgoh

Lightning Coil
40% phys taken as lightning
30% phys taken as lightning

Maligaro's Virtuosity
40-50% multi
28-36% multi

Meginord's Girdle
adds 10-20 phys
adds 5-15 phys

Mjölner
50% chance to cast lightning spells
30% chance to cast lightning spells

Perandus Blazon
8-12% quant
6-8% quant

Perandus Signet
3% xp gain, 3% int per uniq
2% xp gain, 2% int per uniq

Prismatic Eclipse
10% Block while Dual Wielding
8% Block while Dual Wielding

Rainbowstride
150-200% es
140-180% es

Romira's Banquet
10-20% multi
10-15% multi

Rumi's Concoction
30-40% block, 15-20% spell block
14-20% block, 6-10% spell block

Sadima's Touch
18-24% quant
12-16% quant

Saffell's Frame
100-120% block applied to spells
70-80% block applied to spells

The Searing Touch
long staff: req lvl 11
lathi: req lvl 60

Shavronne's Revelation
4% es regen
updated version

Shavronne's Wrappings
200-250% es
140-200% es

Silverbranch
+2 to lvl of bow gems
+2 to lvl of bow gems

Soul Taker
160-200% ipd
100-140% ipd

The Supreme Truth
5% xp gain
3% xp gain

Thief's Torment
15-25% quant
10-16% quant

Thunderfist
adds 1-100 lightning damage
adds 1-40 lightning damage

Ungil's Gauche
20% Block while Dual Wielding
12% Block while Dual Wielding

Vessel of Vinktar
OP AF! best and funnest item in the game!!
bit worse

Windripper
40-60 cold dmg, 1-100 light damage, 25% quant, 50% rarity
less dmg, 15% quant, 30% rarity

Wings of Entropy
10% Block while Dual Wielding
8% Block while Dual Wielding

Wondertrap
15% movement
10% movement



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon, j'ose poser une question de noob. Vous entendez quoi par item legacy, et comment les obtenir ?


Ce sont des uniques qui ont été nerf par le passé. En Standard, ils ont conservé leur ancienne valeur. Ce sont des items Legacy.

Dans la futur ligue (2 mars) ils ont rajouté la possibilité de drop quelques items legacy (très rare)

----------


## asura

> Ce sont des uniques qui ont été nerf par le passé. En Standard, ils ont conservé leur ancienne valeur. Ce sont des items Legacy.
> 
> Dans la futur ligue (2 mars) ils ont rajouté la possibilité de drop quelques items legacy (très rare)


Donc les patchs d'équilibrage ne s'appliquent jamais au mode standard mais seulement aux leagues ? Ou les anciennes et nouvelles versions cohabitent ?

----------


## Hargun

> Donc les patchs d'équilibrage ne s'appliquent jamais au mode standard mais seulement aux leagues ?


Ils changent les futurs loots. Si tu drop BoR en SC, le casque aura 6% de block mais si tu en avais chopé un la veille du patch nerf, il a 15% block.

----------


## lhf

Les patch ne sont pas retroactif, enfin certains.
Donc ce que tu as déjà dropé ne bougent pas.
Mais ce que tu drop après aura changé.
Et comme les leagues font recommencer à 0, tu n'as pas de legacy item.

A noté qu'il y a aussi des items impossible à drop car venant d'une league dont le principe n'a pas été gardé.

----------


## asura

Explication très claire, merci  ::): 
A chaque fois que je fais une grosse pause de poe, je suis toujours paumé en revenant  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Jen reviens toujours pas des 10 actes. Parce que recycler des assets daccord, faire lact 5 en plus pourquoi pas. Mais tout le voice acting les nouvelles quetes, scripts etc ca vous parait pas trop? En plus ca a lair daller assez loin genre il arrive des trucs assez fous avec Nessa apparemment. Vous pensez quon aura vraiment droit au voice acting etc ou que ce sera un peu brut pour les news acts?

----------


## Ravine

> Jen reviens toujours pas des 10 actes. Parce que recycler des assets daccord, faire lact 5 en plus pourquoi pas. Mais tout le voice acting les nouvelles quetes, scripts etc ca vous parait pas trop? En plus ca a lair daller assez loin genre il arrive des trucs assez fous avec Nessa apparemment. Vous pensez quon aura vraiment droit au voice acting etc ou que ce sera un peu brut pour les news acts?


Je pense qu'il y'a du voice acting et qu'ils sont dessus depuis assez longtemps pour que ca soit dispo pour la release. Certains aspects sont surement encore en cours de production, et ce jusqu'au dernier moment, mais y'a pas de raison de trop s'inquieter.

----------


## Shtong

Ce nouveau mode Self-Found qu'ils prévoient dans la 2.6 me titille très fortement. C'est assez proche du style de jeu que j'avais déjà :> (mais il va falloir renoncer aux raids master avec les canards  ::(:  )

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais moi je pense commencer en self found par défaut et à la limite en sortir si j'ai vraiment envie de trade. C'est très cool comme nouveau mode, après faudra voir si y'a un petit bonus sinon ce sera triste, par bonus j'entends un achievement spécifique ou le fait d'avoir toutes les gemmes dispo, juste un petit truc en plus serait cool (bon y'a le ladder dédié déjà je crois donc c'est pas mal)

----------


## Shtong

Si j'ai bien compris leurs explications, il n'y aura aucune autre différence que le ladder spécifique entre la ligue standard et la ligue SSF. Ils veulent justement éviter d'attirer les joueurs vers ce mode pour des raisons autres que la volonté de créer des persos en self-funded.

----------


## lhf

En parlant de trade, en selffound, tu pourras en faire entre tes perso, non ?

----------


## Shtong

Oui, il y aura le coffre de ton compte avec son fonctionnement classique.

----------


## zguy02

et sinon ya un clan de canard qui acceuille un noob qui debute?  ::): )

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Pour ceux qui se posent la question, une divine sur un item legacy va re roll l'item aux valeurs modernes.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Jen reviens toujours pas des 10 actes. Parce que recycler des assets daccord, faire lact 5 en plus pourquoi pas. Mais tout le voice acting les nouvelles quetes, scripts etc ca vous parait pas trop? En plus ca a lair daller assez loin genre il arrive des trucs assez fous avec Nessa apparemment. Vous pensez quon aura vraiment droit au voice acting etc ou que ce sera un peu brut pour les news acts?


Bah ils nous ont dit pendant des années que les desyncs sont un problème qui n'étaient pas solvable  que ça requerrait de refaire tout le net code et blablabla... et paf lockstep !

Rien que pour ça, ça me semble totalement dans leurs cordes !

Rajoute aussi que :
-les nouveaux tilesets ont pas mal été utilisés pour les nouvelles maps (ou à l'inverse : les nouvelles maps utilisées pour valider les tilesets)
-les modifs graphiques sur les actes 1 et 2 idem viennent sans doute de ces actes "refaits" 
-les gars qu'ils ont embauché pour faire des changements graphiques de l'acte 1, 2, de l'eau, des capes... ben ils bossent sans doute sur ces nouveaux actes pour tester "tranquillou"
-qu'ils ont refait les voix de pas mal de persos et que j'imagine très bien que les voix actuelles puissent être celles de gens de chez GGG ou leurs proches (familles) et donc avec la possibilité d'en faire enregistrer plus et simplement aussi la possibilité d'en avoir enregistrer des tonnes en avance...
-ils ont revu les WP/quêtes/chemins des actes pour la sortie de l'acte IV (pour que ce soit plus court), ça ne me semble pas incohérent que c'était aussi en prévision de l'extension drastique du jeu...

Bref, me semble pas impossible du tout là !

J'en viens même à penser à d'autres trucs qu'ils nous disent "pas possible car trop cher / trop de temps" et qu'on verra en 4.0 et 5.0 :
-choix du sexe pour chaque classe (refaire un perso et ses motions capture pour toutes les types d'attaque et le voice acting)
-shapeshifting : refaire un personnage/créature spécial avec des animations spécifiques et adapté à tout le contenu du jeu
-nouvelles classes : par ce que oui avec le principe de l'arbre ce n'est pas très logique mais... why not !
-les actes 11 à 15 qui font voir Wraeclast et Oriath avant le grand cataclysme ! :D

:°

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour ceux qui se posent la question, une divine sur un item legacy va re roll l'item aux valeurs modernes.


En précisant qu'une relique n'est pas un item legacy à priori ! Donc si tu chopes un bon item dont la version legacy est bien plus pourrie (mjolner), pas sur du tout que ça fonctionne !

Et cf le lien donné pour reddit et les commentaires : dans la liste du wiki il n'y a que les changements de stats... quid des changements de mécanique ? Est ce que Voltaxic / Binos / Consuming dark par exemple pourraient s'obtenir via reliquaires ? (nerf global sur les conversions/chaos...)

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...3ip/?context=3



> [–]chris_wilsonLead Developer 55 points il y a 1 jour 
> 
> Something like Voltaxic Rift that was modified without leaving a legacy version is not included in the set of Legacy Relics.


https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...wc7/?context=3



> The MTX Tab doesn't exist any more in 3.0.0. It is being replaced with another system to access your microtransactions.

----------


## Enyss

Cool pour les MTX !

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...pnz/?context=3



> Though many new Threshold Jewels will be released in 2.6.0 with mostly common drop chances, we're going to be trying out having them as an Act 6 or above quest reward and vendor item during the beta, making them very accessible! If this achieves our goals for easily enabling new builds, this will carry over to the full release of the game.

----------


## cailloux

> https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...pnz/?context=3


Cool ! j'adore les jewels !

----------


## wakabayashi

Je joue moins à PoE en ce moment, je reviendrai sur la prochaine league pour la saigner, je veux ma Legacy Soul Taker  ::love:: 

J'attends les supporters Pack aussi, vivement  ::love:: 

En attendant je fais un peu de Grim Dawn et j'ai relancé Diablo III mais le charme n'est plus là.

----------


## Lucioleman

Je rejoins le train de la hype !
au passage, je cherche des avis sur mon prochain build : scion darkscorn CI www.poeurl.com/3ju
la question principale c'est, est ce que le darkscorn fait suffisamment de dégats pour pouvoir se farcir les gardiens...? je suis pour l'instant fortement sceptique.
niveau matos, pour le reste ça sera soulstrike pour le carquois, malachai's vision (jouer avec uniquement du matos corrupted peut etre marrant, je l'ai jamais fait en tout cas), le reste est plus accessoire (j'ai mis des items en reference dans poeplanner)
en main skills j'utiliserais caustic arrow et split arrow, peut etre un frenzy-curse on hit. 
ascendancy du deadeye et de l'occultist font de bonnes synergies je trouve. 
voilà, si vous avez des avis/questions, je suis preneur !

----------


## Ravine

> Je rejoins le train de la hype !
> au passage, je cherche des avis sur mon prochain build : scion darkscorn CI www.poeurl.com/3ju
> la question principale c'est, est ce que le darkscorn fait suffisamment de dégats pour pouvoir se farcir les gardiens...? je suis pour l'instant fortement sceptique.
> niveau matos, pour le reste ça sera soulstrike pour le carquois, malachai's vision (jouer avec uniquement du matos corrupted peut etre marrant, je l'ai jamais fait en tout cas), le reste est plus accessoire (j'ai mis des items en reference dans poeplanner)
> en main skills j'utiliserais caustic arrow et split arrow, peut etre un frenzy-curse on hit. 
> ascendancy du deadeye et de l'occultist font de bonnes synergies je trouve. 
> voilà, si vous avez des avis/questions, je suis preneur !


Ca me parait solide. Meme si le DPS du DarkScorn semble un brin en dessous d'autres arcs endgame, il n'est pas non plus completement pourri. Comme en plus il te permet de tanker un peu le physical damage, c'est un tradeoff offensive pour du defensif.

J'aime bien le build, il me semble solide.

----------


## Lucioleman

Cool, merci pour ton retour Ravine ! Je partage la meme reflection : 25% de phys en moins pour un perso CI ça fait du bien, et le chaos damage que je récupère un peu partout, même s'il est pas fou, fera le taf dans la majorité des cas (j'espère).
autre question : pour darkscorn, il serait pas plus interessant, vu son prix, d'en acheter un paquet et de les vaal pour essayer d'obtenir un 6 lié de cette manière ? (pour ceux qui auraient pas fait gaffe, avec malachai's vision, tout le matos porté doit etre corrupted) j'avais lu sur le wiki (il me semble) que 6 link avec une vaal, c'est une chance sur 64...

edit: j'en profite pour linker le perso que j'ai joué pendant la breach: Raider Cospri's Malice Blade Flurry http://poe-profile.info/profile/smidge/Abyssice
j'ai eu beaucoup de plaisir à le jouer, et la montée en niveau a été très facile (très bon dps et excellente survivabilité). par contre il coute un peu cher (150-200 chaos), à voir comment évolue le prix des objets utilisés.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Je rejoins le train de la hype !
> au passage, je cherche des avis sur mon prochain build : scion darkscorn CI www.poeurl.com/3ju
> la question principale c'est, est ce que le darkscorn fait suffisamment de dégats pour pouvoir se farcir les gardiens...? je suis pour l'instant fortement sceptique.
> niveau matos, pour le reste ça sera soulstrike pour le carquois, malachai's vision (jouer avec uniquement du matos corrupted peut etre marrant, je l'ai jamais fait en tout cas), le reste est plus accessoire (j'ai mis des items en reference dans poeplanner)
> en main skills j'utiliserais caustic arrow et split arrow, peut etre un frenzy-curse on hit. 
> ascendancy du deadeye et de l'occultist font de bonnes synergies je trouve. 
> voilà, si vous avez des avis/questions, je suis preneur !





> Cool, merci pour ton retour Ravine ! Je partage la meme reflection : 25% de phys en moins pour un perso CI ça fait du bien, et le chaos damage que je récupère un peu partout, même s'il est pas fou, fera le taf dans la majorité des cas (j'espère).
> autre question : pour darkscorn, il serait pas plus interessant, vu son prix, d'en acheter un paquet et de les vaal pour essayer d'obtenir un 6 lié de cette manière ? (pour ceux qui auraient pas fait gaffe, avec malachai's vision, tout le matos porté doit etre corrupted) j'avais lu sur le wiki (il me semble) que 6 link avec une vaal, c'est une chance sur 64...
> 
> edit: j'en profite pour linker le perso que j'ai joué pendant la breach: Raider Cospri's Malice Blade Flurry http://poe-profile.info/profile/smidge/Abyssice
> j'ai eu beaucoup de plaisir à le jouer, et la montée en niveau a été très facile (très bon dps et excellente survivabilité). par contre il coute un peu cher (150-200 chaos), à voir comment évolue le prix des objets utilisés.


Je regarderais le build demain mais deux choses :
-l'item ne sera dispo dans le reliquaire que s'il existe une version legacy, si toutes les versions ont été modifiées, c'est un changement de mécanique et il n'y aura pas de version legacy (cf quote de Chris plus haut // sinon ça serait OP le carquois et la ceinture unique avec l'ES qui regen en 3s au lieu des 6 d'avant nerf)
-corrupt pour 6L c'est en détruisant l'item hein, t'auras "facilement" un 6L, mais un rare pas l'unique en 6L... ou alors j'ai raté un truc.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Je viens de lire rapidement le manifesto sur l’intégration du mode _Solo Self-Found_.
À la base, je pensais que ce mode s’orienterait davantage sur des variations modifiant le taux de drop/rareté et d’autres éléments plus adaptés à un mode solo cloisonné, mais il semblerait que l’idée se focalise sur le challenge (avec la difficulté accrue de ressources et aides plus limitées).

Vous sauriez s’ils envisagent d’autres ajustements ?

Pour clarifier, j’ai croisé/connais plusieurs joueurs qui aiment pratiquer le solo simplement parce qu’ils préfèrent/peuvent jouer seuls, souvent par petites sessions, sans passer par le trading et les groupes.
Le jeu étant essentiellement équilibré pour du gros temps de jeu, le trading et le multi, notamment au niveau des taux de drop, j’aurais imaginé que le SSF aurait une orientation différente. Il n’y a pas de détails qui traineraient dans ce sens ? (je n’ai pas suivi les news PoE depuis un moment)

----------


## Shtong

> Le jeu étant essentiellement équilibré pour du gros temps de jeu, le trading et le multi, notamment au niveau des taux de drop, j’aurais imaginé que le SSF aurait une orientation différente. Il n’y a pas de détails qui traineraient dans ce sens ? (je n’ai pas suivi les news PoE depuis un moment)


Pour moi ils ont bien précisé dans le manifesto que justement, le SSF est là uniquement pour les joueurs qui aiment jouer solo, et c'est tout. L'expérience de jeu devrait donc être la même qu'avec une ligue classique, avec le tableau de scores spécifiques en plus. Pour ce qui est des tables de drop modifiées, je serais étonné que ce soit mis en place, étant donné la facilité à faire passer les persos de la ligue SSF à la ligue standard : trop facile de casser l'économie standard en farmant comme un porc le SSF pour ensuite transférer un perso blindé.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Nope, le SSF ne sert QUE à confirmer que tel ou tel joueur a joué solo sans trade sans rmt sans rien. Aucun avantage à le jouer, que des restrictions, mais avec la possibilité de libérer le perso de ces contraintes. 

Ca sera d'ailleurs assez intéressant pour les "courses" des top streamers qui font du blocus de trade en groupe ou du rmt : là, pas moyen d'utiliser d'autres ressources que ce que tu trouves !

----------


## Enyss

> Cool, merci pour ton retour Ravine ! Je partage la meme reflection : 25% de phys en moins pour un perso CI ça fait du bien, et le chaos damage que je récupère un peu partout, même s'il est pas fou, fera le taf dans la majorité des cas (j'espère).
> autre question : pour darkscorn, il serait pas plus interessant, vu son prix, d'en acheter un paquet et de les vaal pour essayer d'obtenir un 6 lié de cette manière ? (pour ceux qui auraient pas fait gaffe, avec malachai's vision, tout le matos porté doit etre corrupted) j'avais lu sur le wiki (il me semble) que 6 link avec une vaal, c'est une chance sur 64...


Tu as mal compris. Cet histoire de 1/64 pour les 6L, c'est seulement pour les items qui droppent/rolls en étant corrupted. Un vaal orb ne modifie pas le nombre de sockets et les links, sauf si l'item est reroll en rare.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Merci pour les précisions  :;): 

Que des restrictions en effet. 
Je me doutais que si jamais ils avaient envisagé de modifier le taux de drop, ça aurait isolé complétement le SSF (à raison évidemment). C’est surement plus simple à gérer (par GGG) avec le format annoncé.
De toute façon, il y a déjà la Legacy a faire fumer  :Bave:

----------


## Leybi

> Jen reviens toujours pas des 10 actes. Parce que recycler des assets daccord, faire lact 5 en plus pourquoi pas. Mais tout le voice acting les nouvelles quetes, scripts etc ca vous parait pas trop? En plus ca a lair daller assez loin genre il arrive des trucs assez fous avec Nessa apparemment. Vous pensez quon aura vraiment droit au voice acting etc ou que ce sera un peu brut pour les news acts?


J'ai lu sur reddit que le studio a doublé de taille depuis la 2.0 (Awakening) ! Ca fait bizarre de recevoir la douche de contenu comme ça, mais apparemment ils ont vraiment mis le paquet sur cette extension, y'avait toute une partie du studio qui bossait dessus depuis la sortie d'Awakening.

----------


## zguy02

> et sinon ya un clan de canard qui acceuille un noob qui debute? )



jm'autoquote.

----------


## Zephy

on accueille des noobs aussi  :;):

----------


## Bourrinopathe

@zguy02 : Si toi aussi, tu aimes les films avec des grosses carottes, tu peux donner le nom d’un de tes persos.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Faut pas hésiter à venir sur le mumble aussi, y'a quelques encyclopédies vivantes qui y trainent.

----------


## zguy02

LouLiane en breach mais je ne serai pas co ce soir pour cause de gueule de bois carabinée ^^

----------


## Ravine

> I be excited about EK traps this league with the new threshold jewel. That will definitely perform into the early red maps. As far as into later red maps, won't know til I try I spose.


 :Cafe1: 

 ::O:  ...

 ::o:  ...

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Balancer de jolis feux d’artifices de lames en sautillant partout à coup de Whirling Blades me semble tout à fait amusant  ::): 
Et puis ça fera benchmark pour le GPU.

C’est Saboteur la classe qui serait adaptée, non? (jamais étudié le bazar)
Et je suppose que ça doit être possible d’arroser de double dipping avec du bleed/poison ?

J’ai reclyclé un Shadow Assa en BF (parfum toxique) et c’est déjà bien délirant question rythme et trucs qui pètent à l’écran.

----------


## alogos

@Bourrinopathe : si tu parles toujours de EK, le bleeding tu peux l'oublier, c'est que pour les attaques. Le Saboteur est très sympa, mais c'est pas non plus la classe miracle... ces nodes de traps n'ont pas vraiment de boost surpuissant de dégât (pas de crit, pas de poison, pas de more damage etc.) mais son gros point fort c'est de pouvoir déclencher les pièges qui se déclencheront jamais. (ça et les doubles activation de trap que tu peux considérer comme un petit more damage).
Pour jouer poison, Assassin ou Occultist font très bien l'affaire, voir mieux. Et tu peux toujours envisager le Trickster pour jouer CI. Saboteur n'est pas une classe à jeter pour autant, mais y a de la concurrence. Faudrais attendre le patch note voir si y a des modifs aux ascendances

----------


## Jalkar

Saboteur c'est la classe "QOL" pour les traps. Le chain reaction est juste très très agréable.
Tu peux globalement avoir le même principe avec SunBlast + 2 Jewel Cheap Construction. Au lieu de lancer des pièges tu lances de grenades qui pète à l'impact.

Avec EK + le jewel de nova, ca fait des grenades à fragmentation  ::P:

----------


## Shtong

Ah eh au fait, quelqu'un sait ce que c'est que cette histoire de "M" que tout le monde spamme sur le forum officiel ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ah eh au fait, quelqu'un sait ce que c'est que cette histoire de "M" que tout le monde spamme sur le forum officiel ?


C'est pas la touche par défaut pour les mtx ?

----------


## Dirian

En jeux, quand tu appuie sur M, tu va sur la page pour acheter des MTX.
Je te laisse deviner le reste.

----------


## alogos

Me semblais que c'était lié à l'annonce de la microtransaction *M*alachai's Heart...
Mais bon... ça semble effectivement plus pour l'annonce de la refonte des mtx qui arrivera dans la 3.0, on aura surement une preview...

----------


## Shtong

Du coup ça serait genre il faut vite appuyer sur M pour acheter le prochain supporter pack ou un truc comme ça ? Je pensais que c'était un truc plus secret, genre spammer M quelque part pour accèder à la beta de la 3.0  :nawak:

----------


## Lucioleman

Merci pour l'info sur les vaal orb, je croyais qu'à chaque corruption, il y avait une chance de random les sockets de l'objet corrupted, alors qu'en fait ça fonctionne seulement avec des strongboxes corrupted.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

@alogos/Jalkar : merci pour les tuyaux ! Je ne connaissais pas Cheap Construction. Ça donne envie de tester des possibilités  ::lol::  Le côté nova pour une base de phys dmg est vraiment bienvenu.
Reste à trouver du temps pour s’imbiber de tout ça…

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Merci pour l'info sur les vaal orb, je croyais qu'à chaque corruption, il y avait une chance de random les sockets de l'objet corrupted, alors qu'en fait ça fonctionne seulement avec des strongboxes corrupted.


Non c'est pareil sur les box : ça applique une corruption aux items, si t'as du 6L dedans, sauf gros coup de moule et que c'était déjà 6L, ben t'auras que des rares corrompus en 6L. Ou alors j'ai loupé un truc !

----------


## Lucioleman

Ok j'ai capté, merci  :;):

----------


## Zephy

comme par hasard la league commence quand je bosse le lendemain , rip la nuit blanche  ::(:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Pareil je bosse samedi matin. Je me rattraperai sur le lundi.  ::P:

----------


## Zephy

je sens que je vais poser des jours  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Pour une fois ça se lance le week end où je ne travail pas... et juste avant mes congés !  :Cigare:

----------


## Zephy

> Pour une fois ça se lance le week end où je ne travail pas... et juste avant mes congés !


C'est HONTEUX !! ::XD::

----------


## Kamikaze

Très curieux de voir l'équilibrage pour 2.6 surtout concernant Life vs CI et Melee

----------


## earnil

C'est pour la 3.0 ça non ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'aura déjà un premier un équilibrage pour la 2.6 je crois bien, faut que je retrouve ça

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Balance Changes
> 
> This content update also contains several balance changes, including: improvements to unpopular clusters on the passive tree, more support for cold and elemental builds near the Ranger on the passive tree, mana nodes behind the Mind over Matter keystone, improvements to the claw, staff and sword passive tree clusters, buffs to one-handed weapon base type damage across the board, buffs and modifications to weapon implicit modifiers, reworks for threshold Jewels, changes to how area of effect modifiers are handled, and many more minor changes. For details, please keep an eye out for a manifesto post and then the patch notes.
> 
> All players will receive a one-off passive tree reset (including Ascendancy points) so that they can adjust their characters to these changes.


Ah en effet ça parle pas de ça

----------


## CaMarchePas

Y'aura des équilibrages en 2.6 mais surtout annoncés des nodes dégâts élémentaires près de la ranger et du buff des nodes d'armes à 1 main. Le double dip (poison/burning) sera revu pour la 3.0. Pas vu d'infos pour le reste.

----------


## Zephy

aller boeuf du CI de 50% c'est gratuit  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Ah, rework du Staff Cluster et du Cold Cluster, ca va me faire retravailler mon Vortex Trap Duskdawn ca.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Très curieux de voir l'équilibrage pour 2.6 surtout concernant Life vs CI et Melee





> C'est pour la 3.0 ça non ?


Ça a été évoqué plus précisemment pour la 3.0 ?

La modification du ciblage (retrait du namelocking) était un premier pas, si je me souviens bien de l’interview de Rory (?).
Je me demande surtout si la question de la survavibilité et notamment à coup de build Life va trouver une bonne solution (et sans que les builds CI/spells puissent en profiter facilement).

-----

Question design, une nouvelle interview de Chris Wilson avec ZiggyD sur la solution de GGG pour éliminer un classique des ARPG (se retaper du contenu déjà visité façon new game+/new game++, ce qui fait abandonner un certain pourcentage de joueurs) :




Je ne vais pas pouvoir m’amuser à tout traduire (EDIT: j’ai noté l’essentiel, finalement…).

On y retrouve des explications sur les choix de « level design » exploitant des éléments apparus en map (comme la map Beacon) dans Atlas of Worlds.
Le souci évoqué avec le design classique est que le comportement des certains mobs, comme les zombies, ne sont pas adaptés à un contenu plus difficile, puisqu’ils représentent un danger mineur, prévu pour débuter (déambulation lente, petits crustacés qui balancent quelques boulettes, etc.). Les mobs seront donc plus adaptés à la progression (et sans avoir de zombie qui flicker strike la tronche du joueur  :;):  ).
GGG ne voulait pas non plus aborder la question avec un ajustement de la difficulté à la façon de Diablo III (le mode aventure et autres).
Les modifications de la structure des niveaux visités (actes 6+) avec des accès précedemment ouverts qui sont maintenant bloqués (comme à Mud Flats).



Spoiler Alert! 


La disparition de Nessa

, qu’on recroisera visiblement à plusieurs reprises. Le tout gardant une continuité naturelle à l’histoire.


Spoiler Alert! 


Shavronne, un peu vexée

 qu’on ait éclaté Brutus, 

Spoiler Alert! 


va recoller les morceaux pour arrêter les exiles. (au lieu de se retaper Brutes vCruel + vMerciless)

 - la solution est bien intégrée.

Les nouveaux actes ne sont donc pas qu’un coup de peinture vite torché.
La simple ouverture vers ce qui était l’acte 2 (le passage bloqué par Piety, débloqué par le joueur) (et ici le nouvel acte 7), ne devrait être qu’un aperçu des modifications (plus poussées) dans les autres actes.

En tout cas, ils ont à priori fait de beaux efforts pour que ça ne semble pas répétitif (comme les squelettes dans les roues qu’ils ont repiqué à Dark Souls  ::P: ). Chris Wilson a l’air très content du résultat.

La trame générale impliquerait un évènement majeur (non révélé) qui impose de retourner à Wraeclast. On a pu voir le thème des divinités et d’après Chris, beaucoup d’éléments dans le contenu actuel, entre certains récents uniques liés aux divinités, textes d’ambiance/thématiques (flavor texts), et autres, permettraient de se faire une idée assez précise des évènements qui devraient aboutir à la grosse conclusion de l’acte final (10).

Il a fait tellement de chemin depuis la bêta de 2013 ce petit PoE  ::wub:: 

(même si on peut ne pas apprécier certains choix ou ajoûts)

----------


## earnil

J'ai retrouvé ou j'avais lu ça : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1832918. Le rebalance du shield n'est pas annoncé explicitement pour la 3.0 en fait, juste le rework des DOT.

----------


## lhf

Vous auriez un guide plus ou récent sur comment mod une map ?
Pour savoir ce qu'il faut mettre comme orb, qd les reset. Combien de chikel. Quel mod zana. Etc...

merci d'avance.

----------


## GUESH

De nouveaux uniques pour la 2.6 !

----------


## alogos

> Vous auriez un guide plus ou récent sur comment mod une map ?
> Pour savoir ce qu'il faut mettre comme orb, qd les reset. Combien de chikel. Quel mod zana. Etc...
> 
> merci d'avance.


C'est un peu comme tu veux... généralement, on veut du pack size et de la quantity pour droppé des maps !
Les chisels, faut regarder le prix de ta map, et le prix de 4 chisel... tu compares, et tu regardes si ça vaut le coût.
Les mods que tu peux pas faire, c'est selon ton builds, donc on peut pas te donner plus de conseil que d'éviter les mods grasseux sur des boss ignobles (généralement, le mod GMP sur les boss avec des projectiles qui overlap). Le reflect est un des mods que l'on reroll le plus avec Temps Chains.

----------


## lhf

C'est surtout une question de savoir à partir de cmb, ca vaut la peine de mettre un zana mod et quel mod.
Perso, j'ai vu que rajouter beyond sur une map qui l'a déjà avec pas mal de pack size, c'est assez rentable, mais pour les reste...

Doit bien y avoir quelqu'un qui a fait un peu de TC pour savoir si une map avec tel % doit être reroll ou pas. Plus d'une fois, j'ai roll une map avec un % faible et vraiment rien drop. Donc lâcher 4 chaos pour un mod zana sur un map qui va potentielle rien drop car mal roll, ca me soule un peu. De l'autre coté, reroll une map te coute un chaos ou une alch+reset.

Puis, il y a encore la sextant. Je sais tellement pas qd les mettre que je finis par tous les vendre.

Après pour les mod dangereux, j'ai capté à la dur que faut éviter certains, mais c'est la party easy.

----------


## lhf

genre ca : 

Sulphur Wastes Map
--------
Map Tier: 13
Item Quantity: +82% (augmented)
Item Rarity: +37% (augmented)
Monster Pack Size: +15% (augmented)
Quality: +20% (augmented)

27% more Rare Monsters
Monsters deal 102% extra Damage as Cold
Monsters' skills Chain 2 additional times
Rare Monsters each have a Nemesis Mod
Players have 60% less Recovery Rate of Life and Energy Shield



le pack size est de 15 et on a 27% de monstres rare en plus. Est ce bien ou je peux reroll ?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> De nouveaux uniques pour la 2.6 !


Putain ces quoi ces bottes, sur un cyclone on se déplace on est d'accord?

----------


## GUESH

Oui c'est la première chose à laquelle j'ai pensé, d'autant que le chilled ground est une vraie plaie en build cyclone.
Y a un gars qui fait remarquer que ça peut être sympa de combiner ces bottes avec les shaper's touch, à voir si ce n'est pas trop compliqué niveau résistances . Pourquoi pas aussi combiner ça avec Iron Commander, Queen of the Forest avec l'équivalent dextérité de Fertile Mind. En grand amateur de minions, un build Iron Commander peut carrément me tenter !  ::): 

J'ai hâte de voir si des builds seront construits sur ces uniques, surtout les armes (je n'ai pas les connaissances nécessaires pour imaginer moi-même des trucs efficaces hélas).

----------


## Hargun

> Putain ces quoi ces bottes, sur un cyclone on se déplace on est d'accord?


Though Cyclone has the movement keyword, using it will not drop the Karui spirit during a Haku mission.

Du coup, s'il y a des exceptions, je ne sais pas :/

----------


## lhf

Drop d'une paire de murder boot unique, im so happy ^^.

----------


## Hargun

> Drop d'une paire de murder boot unique, im so happy ^^.


Et moi une Albino Rhoa Feather, ça me fait une belle jambe  ::'(:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Plus d'infos sur les divines orbs utilisés sur les reliques : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1836843

----------


## wakabayashi

Tiens je sais pas si ça a été dit mais les supporters packs sont sortis, https://www.pathofexile.com/purchase. J'aime beaucoup l'armure du Legacy, c'est surement vers ce pack que je m'orienterai pour l'armure. Le jeu est en pause quelques temps chez moi, retour le 3 Mars  :Cigare:

----------


## alogos

> genre ca : 
> 
> Sulphur Wastes Map
> --------
> Map Tier: 13
> Item Quantity: +82% (augmented)
> Item Rarity: +37% (augmented)
> Monster Pack Size: +15% (augmented)
> Quality: +20% (augmented)
> ...


Encore une fois...* ça dépend de ton build* !
Si t'en as rien à foutre de prendre un crit et de faire perma freeze parce que tu joues CI ou LL, si t'as pas 3-4 minions avec toi qui vont te pourrir la gueule avec le chain, si tu joues pas RF, si t'as besoin de ta clarity pour sustain ton skill qui leech... si ton pool de map est assez large (c'est pas ta map de plus haut tiers à ta disposition)... alors oui, c'est une map qui est bien.

Les sextants, c'est un peu plus complexes, les vendre c'est beaucoup plus simple, mais tu peux les balancer en mode osef aussi sans chercher plus que ça à en profiter (pour les apprentice et journeyman mais pas pour les master quand même... c'est cher ces conneries). Le mieux est de les placer près de tes Shaped

----------


## earnil

> genre ca : 
> 
> Sulphur Wastes Map
> --------
> Map Tier: 13
> Item Quantity: +82% (augmented)
> Item Rarity: +37% (augmented)
> Monster Pack Size: +15% (augmented)
> Quality: +20% (augmented)
> ...


C'est pas mal. Quand je roll des maps, mon idéal est deux mods qui donne du pack size et 100% de quantity. La tu a quand même le 27% more rare qui est appréciable.

----------


## lhf

> Encore une fois...* ça dépend de ton build* !
> Si t'en as rien à foutre de prendre un crit et de faire perma freeze parce que tu joues CI ou LL, si t'as pas 3-4 minions avec toi qui vont te pourrir la gueule avec le chain, si tu joues pas RF, si t'as besoin de ta clarity pour sustain ton skill qui leech... si ton pool de map est assez large (c'est pas ta map de plus haut tiers à ta disposition)... alors oui, c'est une map qui est bien.
> 
> Les sextants, c'est un peu plus complexes, les vendre c'est beaucoup plus simple, mais tu peux les balancer en mode osef aussi sans chercher plus que ça à en profiter (pour les apprentice et journeyman mais pas pour les master quand même... c'est cher ces conneries). Le mieux est de les placer près de tes Shaped


On va dire que j'ai assez de perso pour faire toutes les map. Si je ne peux pas la faire avec mon perso elem, j'irais switch sur un perso phy etc....
D’ailleurs, prochaine league, je vais essayé d'avoir 2/3 perso différent pour éviter de reroll les map à cause de mod impossible.
La question porte juste sur les stat de la map et les malus utile, genre beyond. 

Tu m'as dit qu'on veut du pack size et du Item quantity, (donc osf de la rarity si j'ai capté ?). Je vise combien ?

a coté de ca, il y a ce genre de mod : 

Rare monsters each have a nemesis mod / X% more Rare
Area contains two Unique Bosses
Slaying Enemies close together can attract monsters from Beyond
Magic Monster packs each have a Bloodline Mod / X% more Magic Monsters

qui vont modifier les mod dans ta map et donc apporter un buff supplémentaire sur les drop (enfin si j'ai bien compris). D'ailleurs, y en a t il d'autres ? genre les mod Area is inhabited ?


Genre une map beyond sans pack size, est ce que ca vaut la peine de rajouter un zana beyond ? oui/non ou ca dépend d'item quantity ?


Bon on verra les sextant plus tard, j'ai l'impression que c'est déjà assez compliqué. 




> C'est pas mal. Quand je roll des maps, mon idéal est deux mods qui donne du pack size et 100% de quantity. La tu a quand même le 27% more rare qui est appréciable.


OK merci pour l'info. Par contre, ca va couter cher.

----------


## Enyss

Le point clé, c'est toujours de comparer avec le prix de la map.

Une Sulphur waste, c'est visiblement 2c sur poe.trade, donc si tu reroll, c'est que tu compte avoir en moyenne une map qui va te rapporter 50% de plus que le roll que tu as actuellement, ce qui est totalement irréaliste.

La seule raison raisonnable de reroll une map à 2c, c'est si tu ne peux pas la faire

----------


## earnil

> OK merci pour l'info. Par contre, ca va couter cher.


Oui, roll des maps coûte cher et au début c'est un peu contre intuitif, t'a l'impression de dépenser beaucoup de currencies (4 chisels, 2 ou 3 équivalent chaos pour reroll, 3 ou 4 chaos pour le mod de Zana) pour pas beaucoup de résultat apparent, mais sur la durée ça fonctionne vraiment. 

Tu peux développer ton raisonnement Enyss ? Je ne vois pas en quoi le prix de la map rentre en compte dans le roll, à moins d'avoir un temps infini. Si je peux faire 10 maps dans une soirée, autant faire 10 maps avec du pack size que 5 avec et 5 sans.

----------


## lhf

> Oui, roll des maps coûte cher et au début c'est un peu contre intuitif, t'a l'impression de dépenser beaucoup de currencies (4 chisels, 2 ou 3 équivalent chaos pour reroll, 3 ou 4 chaos pour le mod de Zana) pour pas beaucoup de résultat apparent, mais sur la durée ça fonctionne vraiment.


Vu qu'on est en fin de league, je test un peu et je me rend compte depuis 2/3 semaines que malgré le nombre incroyable de chaos utilisé pour zana ma map, je monte en chaos. Donc, yep, j'ai compris que c'est rentable. J'essaye juste de comprendre jusqu'où il faut reroll ces map et surtout à quel point on peut optimiser.

Par exemple, j'ai forcé le reroll de série de shaped + gros sextant, ca augmente vraiment le nombre de loot, mais comme je n'en fait pas assez, j'ai du mal à voir si c'est rentable.
La première fois, j'ai dropé pour 50 chaos de matos sur 3 map (après avoir enlever le prix du craft), mais j'avais dedans un gros unique. Donc ce n'est pas vraiment vraiment représentatif.

Après il y a aussi la question de débloquer toute les map.
Faire toutes les t11 augmente tes proba de drop des map de rang+2, mais de l'autre coté, tu ne drop pas que de la strand à 3.5 chaos, mais aussi des map qui ne vendent à 1 chisel.

----------


## earnil

Ouais tout à fait. Après le truc c'est qu'il faut faire des mesures sur la durée pour voir ce qui est le plus rentable. Mais la tu commence à passer plus de temps à remplir des feuilles excel pour faire des statistiques qu'a vraiment jouer, je préfère laisser les autres faire ça à ma place  ::ninja::

----------


## GUESH

J'avais fait un petit recueil de donnée sur des Shaped Strand, mis le lien et détaillé le crafting des maps : on peut retrouver tout ça sur ce sujet, quelques pages avant

----------


## Kamikaze

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1837149

Full patch note pour le 28/1er mars

----------


## Jalkar

> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1837149
> 
> Full patch note pour le 28/1er mars






> Elemental Conversion
> Some unique items that converted elemental damage to other elemental damage types have had their conversion values lowered, to increase the opportunity cost of total element-to-element conversion. Converting spells to other damage types was so easy with Pyre and Call of the Brotherhood that it compromised elemental identity for many skills.
> 
> We've made it slightly easier to convert more physical damage to elemental damage for some attack skills. Frost Blades and Ice Shot now have 60% physical to cold conversion, up from 40%. Wild Strike now converts 100% of physical damage to a random element.


c'est pas plus mal, mais ca va faire mal à bcp de build





> Leech effects in the Shadow area of the tree now leech from all attack damage, not just physical attack damage.


ca me parait complètement fumé ca par contre





> Vaal Discipline no longer grants any bonus energy shield.


BOOM. HeadShot

----------


## Kamikaze

Stylé pour Wild Strike, le skill est vraiment fun et quasi viable, là c'est pire que viable ça semble très fort

----------


## alogos

Bon, ça clos la discussion sur savoir si faut allouer les attributs pour les threshold. La réponse est : plus besoin.

----------


## Kamikaze

> ca me parait complètement fumé ca par contre


Holy shit j'avais loupé ce passage, ça semble pire que fumé avec CI non?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Vaal discipline :



> Vaal Discipline no longer grants any bonus energy shield.


rip

----------


## Dirian

> Wild Strike now converts 100% of physical damage to a random element.


Ca tombe bien j'avais envie de partir sur un build Wild Strike pour la 2.6 \o/




> Stylé pour Wild Strike, le skill est vraiment fun et quasi viable, là c'est pire que viable ça semble très fort


Actuellement il est totalement viable. J'ai fait des test avec un resultat a 70k dps avec un arbre pas du tout opti.

----------


## Jalkar

> Holy shit j'avais loupé ce passage, ça semble pire que fumé avec CI non?


Clairement, surtout qu'ils ont annoncés que HOWA ne serait pas nerf avant la 3.0 et les changements ES/VP... -_-'

Les claws vont couter cher ^^

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Tu peux développer ton raisonnement Enyss ? Je ne vois pas en quoi le prix de la map rentre en compte dans le roll, à moins d'avoir un temps infini. Si je peux faire 10 maps dans une soirée, autant faire 10 maps avec du pack size que 5 avec et 5 sans.


On va prendre en compte ta remarque à l'envers : à moins d'avoir des ressources infinies, autant faire 10 maps+alch pas top qui m'auront coûté 5 chaos et 10 alchs que de rerolls 10 maps à coup de 10 alch + X chaos / maps + sacrifices + X chaos/zana.

Si ton objectif c'est d'xp au mieux, oui reroll a plus d’intérêt surtout en temps limité, tu veux du gros pack size, tu ne veux sans doute pas de TC, tu ne veux pas des mods qui vont te tuer. (en passant la limite de temps concerne plutôt ceux qui font la course à l'xp auquel cas c'est le rendement qui prime, que ceux qui ont peu de temps dispo, et donc seront en "retard" sur le gros de la ligue et donc auront à dispo des maps à prix plus faible pour monter plus vite).
Si ton objectif c'est de farmer un truc spécifique, idem tu peux avoir plus d'intérêt à reroll.

Si par contre t'es limité en ressources ou que tu avances juste dans ton arbre ou que t'as le temps ou autre : claquer 5 chaos de buffs/rerolls sur une map qui ne coûte que 1 chaos et que t'as pas en cinquante exemplaire d'avance, clairement ce n'est pas du tout le meilleur choix pour tout le monde... alors que si c'est une base à 15 chaos, ou dans objectif spécifique (au pif : débloquer le bonus d'atlas sur une T15, je vais pas vaal une double reflect/no regen/no leech/tc/vulna/-max rez/double boss/extra boss speed hein ! ), ça change pas mal la donne.


Et spécifiquement pour ceux qui sont limités par le temps, ou le rendement horaire, regarder les streaming des top ladder peut être pas mal intéressant (ils seront en map vers le milieu/fin de la nuit du 3 au 4 mars ^^ ).

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Clairement, surtout qu'ils ont annoncés que HOWA ne serait pas nerf avant la 3.0 et les changements ES/VP... -_-'
> 
> Les claws vont couter cher ^^


Nerf simple en 3.0 du Vaal Pact pour calmer tout le monde : ghost reaver ne s'applique qu'au vol de vie non instantané !  ::P: 

Suffit de changer la terminologie de l'une des deux compétences...  (et des gants d'atziri)

----------


## lhf

> Unique Item Rebalance
> Over 100 unique items have been rebalanced, with a focus on improving underused uniques that didn't have a strong role in the game. We've tried to make sure that all uniques either have a positive impact on leveling characters, act as a good item to wield when first entering maps, or have a defined role for end-game characters. We've got more changes coming in future, but we've managed to make changes to a significant number of older uniques.


Qd je lis ca, je rêve. 99% des jeux diraient "fuck les truc pas joué, on va en faire des nouveaux", mais non sur Poe, on continue à revoir l'ancien matos. Moins de trash, c'est toujours bien.

Bon après pour le reste, je ne sais pas quoi dire.

Sinon, le changement sur le tree entraine un reset des skill ? Je peux en profiter pour tester un truc sur un ancien ranger qui a déjà un reset et ainsi en garder un en rab ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

@ GUESH Yep, c'est justement à cause de ca que je me suis penché sur la question.




> Après avoir vu plusieurs messages vantant les mérites des shaped strand runs, je me suis lancé à mon tour !
> 
> J'ai dans un premier temps adapté mon atlas : suppression de toutes les maps T11 T12 à l'exception de strand.
> 
> J'ai fait un perso dédié.
> Deux mots sur le build :
> [spoiler2]Pour la personnalisation de la carte en elle-même : 20% qualité, packsize, 1 apprentice cartographer sextant. Je joue tous les mods à l'exception de no leech que je reroll avec scouring et alch. Ma Zana est lvl 8 et j'ai 100 objectifs complétés sur mon atlas.
> Pour les maps elemental reflect : je les mets de côté en attendant d'avoir le sextant qui empêche le joueur de prendre du reflect.
> Pour les maps temporal chains / chilled ground : je les lance préférentiellement sur le sextant "Players and Monsters have Onslaught if they have been Hit Recently / 100% increased effect of Onslaught on Players and Monsters" puisque j'utilise une silver potion (build shield charge : plus de vitesse d'attaque = plus de "vitesse" de déplacement).
> ...



mais tu ne détailles pas assez.
J'aimerais avoir plus d'info.


Je fais pas mal de série de 3 map sous sextant et j'obtiens qd même des résultat régulier sur un trio.
Des fois, j'obtiens 3 map remplis de stuff et des fois, j'obtiens 3 map vide. Rarement, je vois 2 map pleine et une map vide ou l'inverse.
D'où le fait que je me demande s'il y a pas moyen d'optimiser un peu le tous.

Surtout qu'il y a des sextant qui semble vraiment inutile et d'autres qui ne sont pas très rentable  : genre celui qui te fait run des map unid ou corrup (mais il se peut que je les utilise mal).

Il y a aussi des map qui ont tendance à drop plus que d'autres en fonction des mod. Par exemple, j'ai fait une shaped ?????? avec du beyond et elle dropait une card à 2C. Le double beyond dessus m'a permis de rembourser le prix de la map rien qu'avec les card.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Un gars a fait une compilation du lore de PoE, avec GGG qui corrige quelques erreurs du coup ^^ Y'a de quoi lire !

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...umh/?context=3 => https://docs.google.com/document/d/1...dKTy6WWtE/edit

----------


## doomeer

> et donc seront en "retard" sur le gros de la ligue


T’es pas si gros que ça, CMP !

----------


## earnil

> *snip*


Ouais effectivement, quand tu a des ressources limitées au début de la league ou que tu fais une maps juste pour la débloquer, tu peux ne pas reroll. Je partais plus dans une optique ou tu es arrivé à ta vitesse de croisière de farm. La tout ce qui importe, c'est que tu investis (le prix de ta map + ce que tu dépense pour reroll) soit inférieur à ce que tu récupère. Ça dépend de la valeur que tu donnes à l'exp du coup, mais en général même en ne prenant pas en compte l'exp, c'est rentable de roll des maps idéales à chaque fois.

----------


## Hargun

> Sinon, le changement sur le tree entraine un reset des skill ? Je peux en profiter pour tester un truc sur un ancien ranger qui a déjà un reset et ainsi en garder un en rab ?


Sans annonce, je ne peux pas être catégorique mais c'est quasiment sûr pour la 3.0.

----------


## alogos

> We'll reveal the full patch notes and skill tree for Content Update 2.6.0 a few days before it launches on March 3rd. Due to the number of changes being made, all players will receive a one-time full passive reset at that time.


Dernière ligne.... c'est tellement prévisible en même temps... ils n'ont jamais fait une seule ligue sans le reset des passifs depuis le début du jeu.

----------


## lhf

La question porte sur le fait que j'ai déjà un reset sur un perso et que je veux en profiter pour test un autre perso, mais je n'aurais pas le temps de le faire avant le changement.
Sauf que je me demande comment fonctionne le reset. 
Sur un de mes perso, il a plus de skill, donc j'ai tout perdu. Je ne peux pas le jouer sans reskill.
Sur l'autre, j'ai encore mon ancien build que je peux jouer et j'ai le droit à un reset.

L'idée étant de build le perso via le reset et le test qd j'aurais le temps de le jouer tout en gardant un reset en bank. Enfin, j'ai aussi besoin d'acheter un peu de matos, mais je n'ai rien en no ladd de valeur, tout est en lad. Donc ds tous les cas, je dois attendre.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Comme dit précédemment, comme dit dans les patchs notes, comme dit sur le wiki et sans doute redit dans les news correspondantes : le reset n'est valable qu'une fois, t'en as un, si tu ne l'as pas utilisé et qu'un second arrive, tu n'en auras pas deux en stock. C'est booléen : respect disponible ou non, pas de compteur. Donc tu reset AVANT le patch si tu veux tester un truc ET avoir un reset avec le patch.

----------


## Jalkar

Je pense que j'ai trouvé ce que je voulais faire comme build  ::): 

Necromancer Max Block EK Nova

Le build version "Path of Building" : http://pastebin.com/raw/N58n8V7z
Mon arbre lvl 89/90 : 
http://www.poeplanner.com/AAUAAPMzAA...iOm4pHhQAAAAAA

double Cybil's Paw dans un premier temps puis Cybil/The Scourge (avec quelques ajustements pour en profiter à fond (Loard of the Dead / Gravepact/...)
A priori avec mon setup (Bone offering +3 Reckless defence + Rumi's) je peux Dual Wield tout en restant Max Block

EK + Poison + Pierce + Added Chaos + Void Manip ( 6e : CD ou Echo)
Curse : Vulne en blasphemy et un Totem balançant du Proj Weakness ou du Temp chains (je pense que ca aura plus de Range qu'OOS)
Au niveau des autres uniques : 2 Ming Heart (extra chaos) / Belly pour peut être compenser le drawkback des Ming Heart) / Wind of Changes (DPS§§§)

Et bien sûr il faudra le nouveau Jewel Ring of Blades

avec du stuff moyen/bon je devrais m'en tirer avec 4.7k pv avec les Ming heart... peut être un peu juste, on verra a l'usage ^^
Et il y a peut être beaucoup de truc à self cast pour le moment... (EK / Tempest Shield / Bone offering / Molten shell / Desecrate / Stone golem / Curse totem / Whirling Blades)

----------


## lhf

Ce n'est pas la question.

Je repose la question : est ce que mon perso va perdre tous ses skill ou est ce que je vais avoir un bouton reset ?

Il y a 2 versions du reset sur ce jeu, celui où tout est effacé sans te demander ton avis et celui où tu as un reset que tu peux utiliser qd tu veux.

----------


## CaMarchePas

La réponse était dans le même message y'a pas longtemps qui parlait aussi du reset : si ton arbre n'est pas affecté, t'as un reset dispo, si ton arbre est affecté, ton arbre est reset (et peut être bien qu'il a en plus un reset dispo je ne sais plus).

----------


## lhf

Ok, je comprend mieux maintenant. Merci pour l'info.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Qd je lis ca, je rêve. 99% des jeux diraient "fuck les truc pas joué, on va en faire des nouveaux", mais non sur Poe, on continue à revoir l'ancien matos. Moins de trash, c'est toujours bien.


Certes, après ça reste un contenu avec lequel tu es mis en contact en permanence dont 95% est peu utile, et l'ascenseur émotionnel "drop - ah c'est encore de la daube" n'est pas fou pour l'expérience de jeu, donc ça a du sens. Content en tk qu'ils se décident à faire un passage sur les vieux uniques pour les rendre plus attractifs (surtout qu'ils sont d'autant plus obsolètes que le stuffing est massivement orienté trade quand tu joues le multi - donc même un unique "potable" passe souvent a la trappe par rapport à de bons rares achetés ou des uniques build-changing).

Sinon je me joint au choeur de louanges pour GGG. 10 actes, un seul playthrough alors qu'on attendait simplement le cinquième et la suppression d'une diff... c'est l'histoire du mec qui découvre que sa nana a trois nibards au premier rancard. C'est de ça dont on fait les légendes.  ::'(: 


Perso je vais voir, mais y'a de bonnes chances que je me lance dans le SSF histoire de juger de la jouabilité du truc. Ce sera certes plus dur que le tradegame, mais y'a un aspect plus intéressant à faire des builds autour de ce que tu trouves plutôt que de theorycrafter sur une meta d'objets en mode un peu "catalogue" imho. J'y vois plusieurs avantages :

- J'ai plus forcément le temps d'explorer en détail la liste des objets uniques dispos dans PoE sorti des vieux incontournables, donc j'ai un peu tendance à rester dans ma zone de confort de ce côté là (et je suis à peu près sûr d'y perdre niveau fun).
- Je me suis fatigué du système de trade y'a déjà un moment
- Le fait de devoir faire avec certains critères déjà établis permet de structurer un peu le ratio theorycrafting/gameplay. Perso j'ai un peu trop tendance à me perdre dans le theorycraft, alors que là c'est un exercice qui force a optimiser un perso en ayant x, y et z objets.

Alors oui on peut déjà faire tout ça sans le SSF, mais là va falloir s'y tenir, et je suis content de voir un peu de considération pour cette approche (ça me rappellera D2 auquel je jouais en 100% offline solo  ::): ).

----------


## lhf

Depuis qd je peux droper ce genre d'item : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Valako%27s_Sign ?

----------


## GUESH

La réponse est dans ton lien !

----------


## lhf

Tu parles de ca :



> It is currently only obtainable through Zana's map device.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Tu parles de ca :


T'es fort, sur une ligne t'as réussi à éliminer la moitié de la ligne qui te permet de trouver la réponse avec l'autre moitié que tu as cité !

----------


## lhf

Ok, j'ai mal formulé ma question : 

Depuis qd je peux dropper un item d'une autre league ds une map en 2.05 ?
Parce que je viens de droper cet anneau sur un gardien. Pourquoi ?

----------


## GUESH

C'est un item Bloodlines, t'as lancé une map avec le mod Bloodlines de Zana.

----------


## lhf

Ok, c'est bien le genre de détail que j'aurais aimé savoir.

Sinon, il y a quelqu'un qui a besoin du sextant nemesis ? Je viens de l'ouvrir sur le core.


PS : c'est gratos, mais je garde les drop et la map risque d'être sale au vu du nombre de sextant dessus.

j'y go ds 5/10 min.

----------


## Jalkar

> Ok, c'est bien le genre de détail que j'aurais aimé savoir.
> 
> Sinon, il y a quelqu'un qui a besoin du sextant nemesis ? Je viens de l'ouvrir sur le core.
> 
> 
> PS : c'est gratos, mais je garde les drop et la map risque d'être sale au vu du nombre de sextant dessus.
> 
> j'y go ds 5/10 min.


Beh l'info est sur la page wiki. 
Drop restriction : bloodlines dans le tableau récapitulatif.

----------


## lhf

Perso, je lis ca : 




> Drop Restrictions
> League(s): Bloodlines


et




> It is currently only obtainable by trading or through Zana's map device.


Donc, non, il n'y a pas marqué que l'item drop qd on ouvre une map avec le mod zana bloodline.
D'ailleurs l'effet du mod zana, c'est Bloodlines : 25% more magic monsters. All magic monsters have a bloodline mod

Ca aurait été bien de rajouter en plus de ces 2 infos.

Maintenant, il y a effectivement marqué sur la page wiki de zana : 



> Crafting an effect also gives the player a chance of finding league-specific unique items in the map.


C'est bien ce que je reproche au jeu, il y a un manque certains d'info sur beaucoup de point. Alors oui, il y a le wiki, mais ce n'est pas toujours bien foutu.

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain je me rends compte que j'ai pas loupé une seule league depuis le tout début, onslaught. J'avais pas cette impression mais au final j'ai toujours pris le temps de jouer à chaque league

----------


## alogos

@lhf : suffit de lire les patchs note....
ça peut prendre énormément de temps, mais t'auras tes réponses.
A la beta, on regardais le forum officiel, sur les topics des skills pour avoir des précision des dévs...
Alors, oui, c'est pas terrible, tu peux le reprocher, mais sache que tout le monde qui "sait" a fait l'effort de chercher l'info de lui même, et que le jeu s'est beaucoup améliorer... même s'il reste énormément de truc...

----------


## lhf

Effectivement, si j'avais lu les patch note, je le saurais. Mais j'ai joué en dent de scie... A partir du moment où tu sais que zana t'envoie dans une autre league, ma question devient conne. D'ailleurs, ca me fait penser que je n'avais pas vraiment compris comment faire pour chance headhunter, heureusement que je n'ai pas essayé ^^.

Après, je fais le reproche parce que le jeu demande d'avoir beaucoup, vraiment beaucoup d'info et ce n'est pas évident de tout engouffrer. 
En plus, j'ai parfaitement conscience de n'avoir fait qu'effleurer la surface du jeu. On peut revenir sur la question du roll des map, j'ai beau cherché des infos, on n'en a pas. Et là, le wiki ne les donne pas. En prime, au vu de l'évolution du jeu, je ne peux même pas faire confiance à un post vieux de 2/3 league. Si je venu poser la question sur le topic, c'est que je trouve pas d'info vraiment à jour.
Qd à faire les test par soi même... 

Il y a des truc intéressant à trouver par soit même, mais il y en a d'autres qui ne servent à rien et sur ce point le jeu a fait des effort d'un coté (comme afficher l'ilvl des item), mais de l'autre, il manque des info (comme afficher le tiers d'un mod sur un item).
Après, ca ne me dérange pas se jouer à un jeu où tu es obligé d'avoir la map sur un papier à coté de toi, une fiche qui te décrit tous tes spell, une autre pour les montres et une dernière pour les items, mais pour moi ce n'est pas le but d'un h&s. Je n'ai pas envie de jouer à un h&s où tu dois calculer à la main ton dps, ta vie, ta def, tes res etc ... Plus jamais ca. Merci GGG de ne pas avoir fait cette erreur.

----------


## Enyss

Heu, lhf, tu pensais que "It is currently only obtainable [...] through Zana's map device." ça voulait dire quoi?

----------


## Jalkar

> Il y a des truc intéressant à trouver par soit même, mais il y en a d'autres qui ne servent à rien et sur ce point le jeu a fait des effort d'un coté (comme afficher l'ilvl des item),


Tu es peut être pas au courant mais l'iLvl est important : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Item_level
- en fonction de l'iLvl tu es limité dans les ROLL que tu peux avoir sur un item : http://poeaffix.net/ (peut être pas totalement à jour) (valable également pour les corruptions possible)
- en fonction de l'iLvl tu es limité dans les sockets et les liens que tu peux avoir sur un item (ilvl 35 pour 5 sockets, ilvl 50 pour 6 sockets)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> [blabla]


Tu te rends comptes que les seules infos que tu cherches sont celles qui intéressent le end game et le joueur qui a besoin de plus de détail pour peaufiner "la fin de jeu" ?

En plus tu as su les trouver les infos, en plus tu as su trouver l'info précise, mais tu coupes la phrase en deux et tu dis que c'est pas clair... Je te renvoies à la question d'Enyss : tu pensais que ça voulait dire quoi "seulement disponible via le dispositif de Zana" ? 

Et en passant l'ilvl s'il est indiqué... c'est justement pour donner une idée du tiers max de tes bonus. poeaffixe n'est plus à jour par contre la page du wiki concernant les mods a été entièrement refaite.

Et afficher le tiers des mods n'est en rien indispensable, éventuellement les valeurs disponibles sur le mod actuel quand tu crafts, mais là encore ça ne serait qu'un détail. Par ce que le gars qui a besoin de savoir les tiers des mods & co, il devrait savoir les trouver, ou au moins savoir comparer avec le marché (poe.trade) et savoir où trouver des infos (wiki), par ce que sinon avoir les valeurs affichées ça ne ferait surtout que lui faire claquer des orbes inutilement (divines, blessing, ou juste reroll) alors qu'en cherchant justement on se rend bien plus compte des possibilités (et restrictions), et ça fait bien partie, je pense, de la période d'apprentissage pour filtrer ses items / chercher ce qu'il faut.

======

Rien à voir : y'a à nouveau une stormcaller box offerte pour la dépense de n'importe quelle quantité de points sur le shop, y'a toujours le weta pet à 5 points dans les classiques.

----------


## Hargun

@Jalkar : Il n'a pas dit que l'ilvl n'est pas intéressant, il a dit que ce n'est pas intéressant "à trouver par soit même".

----------


## lhf

> Heu, lhf, tu pensais que "It is currently only obtainable [...] through Zana's map device." ça voulait dire quoi?



Perso je lis que l'item se drop dans une leagque qui n'existe pas :



> Drop Restrictions
> League(s): Bloodlines


ou qu'il "s'obtient" via le machin de zana, mais pas qu'il drop. J'ai peut être mal traduit "obtainable".

Je pensais que ca se trouvait via un mod du zana à la manière de cadiro qui file des item d'un autre temps ou le craft (comme pour headhunter).
Pas que ca drop dans une map avec un mod vu que l'item n'est pas sensé être droppable en dehors de sa league.

Je ne savais pas que le machin de zana t'envoyait dans une autre league. Surtout que le mod bloodline n'a pas disparu vu qu'on le retrouve sur des monstres et sur des map. Et ni l'un ni l'autre ne peut droper ces item (ou je me trompe ?). Donc pour moi, ca rajoutait juste plus de monstres d'un certains type.





> Tu es peut être pas au courant mais l'iLvl est important : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Item_level
> - en fonction de l'iLvl tu es limité dans les ROLL que tu peux avoir sur un item : http://poeaffix.net/ (peut être pas totalement à jour) (valable également pour les corruptions possible)
> - en fonction de l'iLvl tu es limité dans les sockets et les liens que tu peux avoir sur un item (ilvl 35 pour 5 sockets, ilvl 50 pour 6 sockets)



Yep, c'était juste un exemple d'un truc important que pas mal de jeu de ce genre oublie.
Je ne sais pas si tu as joué à d2, mais il y avait un peu de craft sur ce jeu. Ca concernait très peu d'item tout en étant très important. Pour l'un des craft, tu devais avoir un item d'ilvl max et un seul monstre dans le jeu était capable d'en drop. Mais il y avait un problème, on ne voyait pas l'ilvl de l'item. Donc à moins de tomber sur une version avec un mod t1, tu avais toujours un doute et il fallait roll l'item sur un t1 pour le vérifier....






> Et en passant l'ilvl s'il est indiqué...


C'est justement ce que j'ai dit.

Je refais ma phrase en prenant d2 comme exemple. L'ilvl des items n'est pas affiché, ca pourrit le trade des rare items à craft, ca pourrit ton propre craft et le trouver par soit même implique soit une dépense considérable de matos (sans être jamais certains à 100% ds le cas d'un item de mauvais ilvl) ou d'utilisation d'un soft non légal. 
Voilà le genre d'info qui n'était pas affiché dans d2 et il n'y avait aucun intérêt à la cacher.
C'est une bonne chose que GGG n'a pas suivi son prédécesseur sur ce point.





> Par ce que le gars qui a besoin de savoir les tiers des mods & co, il devrait savoir les trouver, ou au moins savoir comparer avec le marché (poe.trade) et savoir où trouver des infos (wiki), par ce que sinon avoir les valeurs affichées ça ne ferait surtout que lui faire claquer des orbes inutilement (divines, blessing, ou juste reroll) alors qu'en cherchant justement on se rend bien plus compte des possibilités (et restrictions), et ça fait bien partie, je pense, de la période d'apprentissage pour filtrer ses items / chercher ce qu'il faut.


Je veux bien qu'un mec puisse connaitre les mod à craft pour un item très précis comme un torse ES vu qu'il y en 4 utile (es, es, int et res), mais dans le cas d'item avec une utilisation plus varié comme un ring, ca en fait beaucoup trop. Tu es obligé de connaitre TOUS les tiers 1 utile à quasiment toutes les classes.
Mouais... non, si c'est pour apprendre par cœur ce genre de liste, je retourne à l'école du coté des élèves. 

C'est pareil pour les rares qui drop, GGG aurait pu afficher un peu plus d'info, un peu comme l'ilvl des item ou encore le loot filter.
D'ailleurs qui ici n'utilise pas le loot filter ?
Après tout en te lisant, je ne vois pas pourquoi on aurait besoin d'un loot filter. En cherchant justement on se rend bien plus compte des possibilités (et restrictions), et ça fait bien partie, """"je""""" pense, de la période d'apprentissage pour filtrer ses items / chercher ce qu'il faut. 

Fun fact, c'est exactement comme ca que fonctionnait diablo 2. Résultat, on ne ramassait jamais les jaunes en dehors des ring/amu et pour les bleu, on ne prenait que les charmes.
En fait, on aurait très bien pu supprimer le drop d'item blanc, bleu, jaune de diablo 2, ca n'aurait rien changé au joueur pour 99% des classes. Et sans le loot filter sur Poe, ca serait pareil. Personne ne se ferait chier à check tous les jaunes au sol pour trouver l'unique paire de gant dans une montagne de loot pouvant potentiellement donné un bon item toutes les 100 games. Au passage, au début de Poe, on n'avait pas de loot filter. C'est arrivé qd ?





> @Jalkar : Il n'a pas dit que l'ilvl n'est pas intéressant, il a dit que ce n'est pas intéressant "à trouver par soit même".


Je nuancerais un peu mes propos. Il doit bien avoir quelque aigris qui trouvent ca intéressant ou qui le prétendent.
J'ai déjà eu cette discussion sur diablo 2 pour cette feature ou d'autre du même genre. Il y en avait toujours pour soutenir que c'était cool.
Mais à mon gout, ca ne l'est pas. Et au vu du nombre de jaune qui restait après un baal run, je pense que la quasi totalité des joueurs était de mon avis.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Au passage, c'est le 2eme item de league que je drop (enfin à ma connaissance, là encore on a un manque d'info), le premier était celui ci : 
http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Seven-League_Step

Mais lui, je ne l'ai pas drop sur un mob. Je l'ai eu dans un coffre de cadiro et ca m'a conforté dans l'idée que les items de league se trouve sur les coffres ou autre truc spéciaux.
J'avais ouvert du cadiro, donc j'avais des coffres pouvant me loot des item de cette league, mais pas les monstres. Ce qui est en fait un peu complétement une erreur ^^.
A la rigueur, je n'aurais pas été surpris que les mob gardant le coffre puisse loot cette item.

Pour le ring, c'était clair et net que le monstre en question n'avait strictement rien à voir avec le bloodline, d'où ma surprise.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> ou qu'il "s'obtient" via le machin de zana, mais pas qu'il drop. J'ai peut être mal traduit "obtainable".


Qu'il s'obtient oui, et on obtient un objet comment ? en tuant des mobs ou ouvrant des coffres, du loot quoi. Tout comme tu sais trouver la page des items, tu devrais lire la page de Zana.




> blabla sur les rares et D2


-les filtres sont arrivés avec la 2.0 (acte 4 et lockstep)

-oui beaucoup de monde s'emmerdait à identifier tout ce qui tombait en rare, ou plutôt tout ce qui peut potentiellement être bon en rare (ie : les bases qu'affichent maintenant les filtres, donc les anneaux/ceintures, meilleures armes et armures)... et c'est toujours pareil avec les filtres : tu identifies ce qui peut potentiellement t'intéresser ou te servir, sauf à tout ramasser pour vendre (ça rapporte aussi pas mal d'orbes). 

-le filtre ne filtre pas les bons items des mauvais, il filtre ce qui est affiché en fonction de certaines informations. Un filtre ne peut pas te séparer la bonne armure rare de la mauvaise même armure rare... il va par contre te masquer les blancs, les bleus, les parchemins, les gemmes basiques, les bases bas niveau... et te rendre plus visibles ce que tu comptes ramasser, donc ça dépend des gens mais par exemple les 3 slots liés 3 couleurs (chromatiques), les 6 slots (jeweler), les bonnes bases, les bijoux rares, les currencies rares... Si tu veux séparer en fonction des mods faut des items identifiés donc ça ne se fait pas sauf filtres dédiés pour l'armure qui fait tomber les items bleus identifiés

-le filtre est là car, bien plus que sur diablo 2 : on a une tétrachiée de loot. Avec tous les ajouts de mécaniques, de rareté/quantité via map, équipement, sextants, prophéties et tous les events intégrés, sans filtre ben l'écran n'est même pas assez grand pour tout affiché... et on passait beaucoup de temps à trier pour ne pas louper un truc bien important... Le filtre va dans la même optique que les maps actuellement : aller vite, gagner du temps et ne pas passer à côté d'un truc que tu aurais ramassé en le voyant. La valeur des items elle, n'a rien à voir avec le filtre, lui te montre ce que tu penses valoir le coup de ramasser, et principalement des items qui ne valent pas grand chose, mais en quantité.

-sur diablo 2 t'avais quand même une tétrachiée d'uniques qui prenait tous les slots, sur poe c'est beaucoup plus dur de n'avoir que des uniques sur soit, et les rares sont très facilement utiles

-trier les rares selon leurs mods : tu réfléchis à l'envers. Ça ne sert pas de savoir quels mods sont T1, faut d'abord savoir reconnaitre l'utilité d'un item. Un rare T1 dégâts, c'est bien, pas de flat physic et vitesse à côté ? poubelle. Par contre tu trouves une arme avec dégâts, flat, vitesse, quelques soient les valeurs tu la mets à part et tu cherches ce que ça peut potentiellement donner (que ce soit regarder les mods ou comparer ses dégâts ou poe.trade ou wiki ou craft ou comparer à d'autres uniques). 
Et là oui à force tu vas retenir des trucs... genre que les épées à deux mains <300 dps, poubelle d'office vu les concurrents uniques à 1 fuse, les armures ES avec 3 resists mais un total d'ES de 300, sans savoir quels mods sont T1 ou T3, tu sais que tu vas pas la transformer en 700 d'ES... 





> Mais lui, je ne l'ai pas drop sur un mob. Je l'ai eu dans un coffre de cadiro et ca m'a conforté dans l'idée que les items de league se trouve sur les coffres ou autre truc spéciaux.


Tu l'as loot dans un coffre de Cadiro car tu as lancé en Perandus et que t'es tombé sur un coffre qui file un unique (et de mémoire les items perandus avaient plus de chance de tomber dans les coffres de Perandus). Tu pouvais le loot sur un mob aussi.

----------


## lhf

> -oui beaucoup de monde s'emmerdait à identifier tout ce qui tombait en rare, ou plutôt tout ce qui peut potentiellement être bon en rare (ie : les bases qu'affichent maintenant les filtres, donc les anneaux/ceintures, meilleures armes et armures)... et c'est toujours pareil avec les filtres : tu identifies ce qui peut potentiellement t'intéresser ou te servir, sauf à tout ramasser pour vendre (ça rapporte aussi pas mal d'orbes).


Je ramasse déjà 99% des truc qui tombe après le passage du loot filter et danss les hautes map, je n'ai pas assez de tp.
J'ai fini par réduire le filtre, il y a trop d'item. Et franchement, GGG pourrait enlever 99% des loot, on en aurait encore trop et on ne verrait pas la diff.

Il y en a juste trop. Le loot filter devient indispensable pour que ca serve à quelque chose. Sans loot filter, on ne se ferait pas chier, du moins 99% des joueurs ne se ferait pas chier.

Tu me fais penser au vieux du d2 qui me sortaient le même argument. En attendant dans les baalrun, le jaune restait au sol et il n'y avait pas d'attribution des loot, c'était du free for all. Portant il y avait qd même quelques jaunes à ne pas laisser passer.






> -le filtre ne filtre pas les bons items des mauvais,


il filtre qd même les base des item. Une armure sur une mauvaise base sera toujours mauvaise. Ca sépare le mauvais du potentiel bon, soit 99% des item.
Ca te filtre aussi le matos de craft et là pour le coup, ca filtre le mauvais du bon.
Je reviens encore sur d2, un filtre pour le craft aurait été le bienvenu pour qu'on puisse justement voir le charme de bon lvl. Sans filtre, aucun joueur ne prenait la peine de faire attention aux item.






> -le filtre est là car, bien plus que sur diablo 2 : on a une tétrachiée de loot


Faux argument, GGG aurait pu diminuer les loot vu que 99% des loot ne servent à rien. On pourrait les faire disparaitre.
Il y a plein de h&s qui s'amuse à te sortir une tetrachiée de loot, en attendant, ca fait juste des joli dessin sur le sol et rien de plus, enfin, ca te pourrit l'écran qd il y en a trop.
Ca fait aussi de bonne pub, je repense à borderland 2 qui vantait son nombre d'item... ridicule.





> -sur diablo 2 t'avais quand même une tétrachiée d'uniques qui prenait tous les slots, sur poe c'est beaucoup plus dur de n'avoir que des uniques sur soit, et les rares sont très facilement utiles


Vrai et faux.
Sur la vanilla, c'est faux. Qd tu joues en classic, tu n'as que des build à item jaune (ou presque). On ne ramasse pas l'unique en classique (sauf les soj^^). C'est d'ailleurs bien plus proche de Poe.
Justement, on ramassait les jaunes avec les bonnes base. Par chance, il y en avait bien moins que POE. Ex, pour les shield, tu en avais qu'un seul de vraiment intéressant, 2 grand max. Ca limite pas mal.
Par contre sur lod, tu joues effectivement avec de l'unique et les runeword. Mais il y avait quelque slot indispensable en jaune, comme les gant et encore, uniquement pour certaines classes.

De toute façon sans un loot filter pour nettoyer l’inutile, jouer avec du rare est impossible. Ca prend trop de temps à id et à estimer. On pouvait le faire en classique vu que le nombre d'item était très limité. C’était bien plus compliqué sur lod. Sur Poe, ca serait impossible. Ce n'est pas pour rien que beaucoup d'h&s favorise le build d'item unique. C'est beaucoup plus simple.







> -trier les rares selon leurs mods : tu réfléchis à l'envers. Ça ne sert pas de savoir quels mods sont T1, faut d'abord savoir reconnaitre l'utilité d'un item. Un rare T1 dégâts, c'est bien, pas de flat physic et vitesse à côté ? poubelle. Par contre tu trouves une arme avec dégâts, flat, vitesse, quelques soient les valeurs tu la mets à part et tu cherches ce que ça peut potentiellement donner (que ce soit regarder les mods ou comparer ses dégâts ou poe.trade ou wiki ou craft ou comparer à d'autres uniques).
> Et là oui à force tu vas retenir des trucs... genre que les épées à deux mains <300 dps, poubelle d'office vu les concurrents uniques à 1 fuse, les armures ES avec 3 resists mais un total d'ES de 300, sans savoir quels mods sont T1 ou T3, tu sais que tu vas pas la transformer en 700 d'ES...


Qd tu tombes sur un item avec full t10, c'est poubelles direct.
Qd tu tombes sur un item avec un ou deux t1/2/3, tu peux commencer à regarder l'item en question.
Maintenant, ca demande de savoir combien de page du wiki ? 

Perso, je ne regardais que les item de mon build, donc du matos avec ES et de l'int. Tous le reste go poubelle. Ex, je ne sais pas si un item avec 100 d'accuracy pourrait être bien vu que je ne connais pas la plage d'accuracy.
Vu que tu parles d'épée, c'est poubelle direct. Je ne regarde même pas, en fait, je ne ramasse même pas. Ca prend trop de slot dans l'inventaire.

Enfin bon, c'est exactement comme le loot filter. On pourrait l'enlever et te demander de passer ta souris sur chaque paire de sorcer glove avec la touche XXX enfoncé pour vérifier à la mano l'ilvl de l'item. on pourrait aussi te demander de regarder chaque loot pour trouver UN Steel Ring toutes les XXXX map. Perso, j'en ai droppé 2 sur 9k tiers map et 3 belt cristal. Honnêtement avec un tel ratio, je ne me fais pas chier à regarder.


Je suis désolé, on revient à la discussion que j'ai eu sur diablo 2. On aurait pu enlever 99% des loot, ca n'aurait rien changé à la quasi totalité des joueurs. On va continuer combien de temps avec ce système inutile qui ne sert qu'à une minorité ? Et encore, la plupart dans cette minorité sont juste des troll ou des chieurs. 
Je suis bien content que GGG n'a pas écouté cette tranche de censuré de joueur et a justement filé un peu plus d'aide au joueur. Juste merci à vous GGG.


Au passage, ca ne concerne pas que les items, mais ca concerne aussi toutes les info sur ton perso, comme la page sur les DMG, la défense, le détail de tes spell etc...
Tu aurais envie de revenir à ceci : 




Ou veux tu mettre la limite ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ok j'arrête de te répondre, tu poses des questions, on y répond, tu parles d'arguments et tu vas chercher la lune sur une autre planète. 

Si tu veux débattre, ouvre un topic et poses-y tes questions car là t'es juste lourd à sortir des argumentations et des avis quand tu poses des questions et qu'on y répond.

----------


## lhf

La réponse a ma question a été donné depuis longtemps.




> C'est un item Bloodlines, t'as lancé une map avec le mod Bloodlines de Zana.


Vous me lancez dans un débat sur la question de l'utilité des infos sur le jeu. Si tu ne veux pas en débattre, ce n'est pas un problème.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Tu poses des questions, on y répond. Tu y trouves un débat car, comme chaque page depuis 5 (15 ?) pages le moindre message tu l'interprètes à ta sauce et tu y rajoutes cinquante détails qui n'ont rien à voir. 

Bref, je vais plus chercher à t'expliquer quoi que ce soit vu que toute réponse part en débat sur rien.

----------


## lhf

Ok, pardon d'avoir envie de discuter sur ce qui est bien et pas bien ds ce jeu.
Désolé, je ne savais pas que ce topic était juste là pour du Q&R.

----------


## Hargun

Y a pas de débat, personne n'a jamais dit qu'il voulait enlever l'affichage des ilvl pour revenir à une recherche à la main. Ca n'existe juste pas, tu t'inventes un interlocuteur lhf.

Par contre, dans les méandres de ta discussion avec un adversaire imaginaire tu t'es perdu sur la quantité d'item, ca me semble juste nécessaire pour donner une réalité aux % de rareté et de quantité ainsi qu'au faite que ce n'est pas parce qu'on ne daigne même pas baisser les yeux sur une armure ES autre que regalia que c'est le cas pour tout le monde.
Y a MASSE monde sur poe.trade qui trade pour 3 chrom ou 2 alt alors que bon.. qui perdrait 3 minutes et stockerait un item 2 semaines pour 2 alt alors que c'est le temps qu'on peut mettre à faire une map rouge ?
Comme on l'a dit il y a quelques pages, peu de gens vont vraiment jusqu'au end game, la majorité prend surement son temps pour avancer et regarde les jaunes.

Pour l'analyse des loots, apprendre à différencier les items bons ou à fort potentiel, ça fait parti de la courbe de progression. Mais tu as surement la flemme d'aller regarder la plage d'accuracy, c'est un truc qui ressort souvent sur tes interventions ici.

----------


## Zephy

J'ai une camisole qui ne sert pas , je peux lui donner cmp  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Mais comment vous pouvez vous prendre la tete sur ce jeu hyper simple, plus le chiffre est gros, mieux c'est. Et ça marche avec tout les objets, stats, passifs, maps...  ::ninja::

----------


## GUESH

Tiens lhf, j'ai trouvé un petit tuto sur comment roll les maps: https://clips.twitch.tv/general_tsos...gPeteZarollTie

----------


## lhf

> Y a pas de débat, personne n'a jamais dit qu'il voulait enlever l'affichage des ilvl pour revenir à une recherche à la main. Ca n'existe juste pas, tu t'inventes un interlocuteur lhf.


C'est juste un exemple d'info qu'on a sur CE jeu et qu'on n'a pas sur d'autres.





> Pour l'analyse des loots, apprendre à différencier les items bons ou à fort potentiel, ça fait parti de la courbe de progression. Mais tu as surement la flemme d'aller regarder la plage d'accuracy, c'est un truc qui ressort souvent sur tes interventions ici.



Justement, je passe plus de temps sur poe trade qu'à """jouer""" au jeu.

D'où le fait que je cherche à comprendre certaines choses pour éviter ce que JE considère comme une perte de temps.






> Tiens lhf, j'ai trouvé un petit tuto sur comment roll les maps: https://clips.twitch.tv/general_tsos...gPeteZarollTie




Ok, j'irais regardé qd j'aurais le net. Merci l'ami.

----------


## Hargun

> Justement, je passe plus de temps sur poe trade qu'à """jouer""" au jeu.
> 
> D'où le fait que je cherche à comprendre certaines choses pour éviter ce que JE considère comme une perte de temps.


Mais rien ne te force à "perdre ton temps" sur poe.trade. Je suis quasi sûr que tu ne serais pas le seul à jouer self found  :;): 

Pour moi, au contraire, apprendre à faire un tri rapide c'est un ÉNORME gain de temps sur le long terme. Y a qu'à regarder les gros streamer, trop tôt dans les leagues ils peuvent se permettre de régler leur loot filter sur "FAT LOOT ONLY".

----------


## lhf

J'ai joué en self found (ou presque) depuis le début du jeu. Ca fait 3 league que j'essaye de passer plus ou moins à autre chose.
La première, j'ai monté un archer et j'ai buy un golrim+emprunté un arc ds le coffre de guilde pour finir au lvl 50. Je ne sais même pas quel league, peut être cadiro.
La 2eme, j'ai monté un autre archer et j'ai buy un vrai arc+armure pour finir lvl 84, tous le reste self drop. Il y avait les essences.
Et pour la 3eme, je suis venu ici demander de vrai conseil et j'ai fait du trade.

Justement, je cherche des info pour "apprendre à faire un tri rapide c'est un ÉNORME gain de temps sur le long terme."


Donc, je connais bien le coté casu/fun du jeu. Et perso, j'en ai marre, surtout que j'ai fait pas mal d'autre rpg, h&s et autre jeu de ce genre. On fait vite le tour d'un jeu de ce genre qd on joue casu. J'avais envie de retrouver les sensations de diablo 2 et vu la déception sur le 3...
Qd à faire du dark soul, fallout, m&m, divinity et cie, on en fait vite le tour à force d'en faire ^^. J'ai essayé d'autres h&s, mais aucun ne m'a donné envie de rester. Mon dernier coup de cœur est grim dawn (très bon jeu, je le conseille à tous ceux qui voudrait faire une petit pause de PoE), mais sur le long terme, ca ne vaut pas feu diablo. Il n'y a que PoE qui m'a redonné gout au h&s.

----------


## Hargun

Je pense que POE est beaucoup trop compliqué pour ton investissement. 
Je suis sûr que la communauté D2 est toujours active, ne serait il pas plus simple d'y retourner pour jouir des connaissances que tu as déjà plutôt que de venir te plaindre sans cesse ?

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Je viens de tomber sur une vidéo très intéressante qui met en lumière des mécanismes « plus que subtils » concernant les skills et les facteurs qui peuvent influer sur leur efficacité ou fonctionnement en général.

L’exemple ici est que Less Duration a un effet positif sur Burning Arrow (qui n’a pas le tag Duration).
Ce serait dû à l’existence d’un jewel unique qui implique un effet sur la durée - et le skill Burning Arrow aurait donc un tag Duration caché.

Je vous laisse regarder :




J’apprends aussi que la provocation (taunt) du Decoy totem (et autres sources) font qu’on prend 10% dégâts en moins si on n’est pas la source du taunt (comme avec Enduring Cry).

Ça pourra servir pour opti les futurs builds pour Legacy.

----------


## Kamikaze

Pour taunt c'est assez connu quand même vu que GGG avait nerf le montant, mais oui y'a un manque d'info ingame, genre pourquoi Ice Crash marche pas avec multistrike etc. Les interactions pour les spectres (faster casting, spell echo ou attack speed, ou les 3).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah ouais et pareil avec l'armure aussi si tu vas pas voir le wiki tu piges pas pourquoi vaal smash pique toujours autant même si t'as 90% phys reduction

----------


## Bourrinopathe

C’est sûr qu’avec Vaal smash on apprend dans la douleur si on ne lit que le compteur  :^_^: 

Dans l’ensemble, c’est très bien, puisque ça pousse à se renseigner et chercher, ce qui est indispensable pour faire un build solide en décortiquant et exploitant les mécanismes de jeu.
Par contre, ça peut être obscur (comme démontré dans la vidéo) et ça peut rebuter (dans un sens, je trouve aussi que ça filtre - ce qui est bien).

Perso, je ne me souvenais plus (ou jamais su) la réduc dmg du taunt et j’apprend l’existence de ces tags cachés.

----------


## lhf

Limite je préfère ne pas avoir d'info que d'avoir la moitié d'une info et surtout la moitié d'une info plus ou moins erroné, surtout sur un jeu aussi vieux ayant subi autant de changement.






> ça pousse à se renseigner et chercher,


Où je cherche ?

Ds ce genre d'histoire, tu n'as que des infos erroné et dépassé à ta disposition. C'est le cas pour tous les jeux de ce genre. Va chercher un build sur DS2, on va te dire de jouer un curé avec spell foudre et hammer. Mais comme le build a été fait avant le nerf, tu n'as aucun moyen de t'en rendre compte sauf si comme moi tu es présent depuis le début. Comme le jeu n'a pas été assez suivi, si tu veux actuellement un peu optimiser ton perso, tu n'as absolument aucun moyen pour trouver les infos. Il n'y a rien. Toutes les infos sont dépassées.

Pour revenir sur Poe, j'ai fait des recherches sur comment map, mais je n'ai aucune info fiable. Quasiment tous ce que je trouve est dépassé. Et comme je n'ai pas suivi l'évolution du jeu, je n'ai aucun moyen pour différencier l'info encore valable de celle qui ne l'est plus.

J'ai toujours voulu comprendre ce que je fais et j'ai parfaitement conscience que cela intéresse peu de monde. Cacher les info n'apporte rien, ca ne rend pas un jeu complexe et plus intéressant.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Après faut admettre que PoE c'est un vrai foutoir, c'est un coeur ultra dense de gameplay avec autour une nébuleuse d'infos métas plus ou moins vérifiées, plus ou moins vérifiables. Mais ça vient du processus de GGG à se concentrer prioritairement sur le contenu et après seulement sur les features qui facilitent la vie, ce qui se comprend assez bien vu leur modèle économique : ils tiennent sur l'attrait et l'apport de nouveautés, le reste c'est un peu quand ils ont le temps et les ressources. 
Un bon exemple étant que l'endgame actuel fonctionne grâce à des programmes et des plateformes tiers (poe.trade et consorts + votre soft de gestion de trade au choix). C'est assez exotique dans le panorama des jeux modernes.

Chacun ensuite se fera une opinion sur ce qu'il juge être accessoire ou pas, mais quoi qu'on en dise leur approche les a bien servi jusqu'à présent, et bon an mal an on a eu dans la foulée les loot filters, le lockstep, les skillgems achetables, les masters, etc.

Je désespère pas qu'on ai un jour un code couleur sur les affixes pour définir ce qui relève du suffixe, du préfixe ou de l'hybride, qu'on ai même peut-être des détails ingame sur le tier des bonus présents, ce serait déjà un grand pas côté mise à dispo des infos ingame. Après c'est pas le cas actuellement, donc pour jouer un peu sérieux faut chercher et intégrer les infos (dans l'ensemble, quand c'est intégré une fois ça roule tout seul pour les grands systèmes, mais faut s'y mettre un bon coup, le reste vient avec le temps).





> Par contre, ça peut être obscur (comme démontré dans la vidéo) et ça peut rebuter (dans un sens, je trouve aussi que ça filtre - ce qui est bien).


Ce genre de filtrage c'est bien pour personne (et je pense pas que ça demeure pour cette raison). C'est potentiellement moins de joueurs donc moins de clients et une communauté moins active. A l'extrême tu filtreras peut-être la minorité de feignasses qui chouineront éventuellement sur les forums off mais tu vas par contre attirer une minorité de connards élitistes qui vont chouiner pareil mais pas sur les mêmes threads - les deux étant aussi toxiques - la grande majorité de ceux que tu vas filtrer étant au final dans la masse silencieuse des joueurs lambdas qui sont tout bénèf pour une boîte comme GGG. Y'a aucune excuse à s'aliéner une partie des joueurs pour de simples questions d'ergonomie et d'UX.

----------


## Kamikaze

Perso j'aime beaucoup l'aspect communautaire de recherche des mécanismes du jeu, ça force (peut-être un peu artificiellement) une grosse vie dans la communauté.

Après le point qui me gêne c'est effectivement le manque de clarté de certaines interactions (et l'absence de cohérence parfois), mais bon ça laisse aussi une part de mystère, ça fait que Guddha sort des vidéos etc

----------


## Bourrinopathe

C’est vrai  que c’est le foutoir, et l’absence d’info est surement dûe à un défaut d’interface et de consolidation (comme un wiki officiel avec des liens directement depuis le jeu / genre de codex ou autre).
Il suffit de voir la minicarte qu’on se trimbale depuis 2013, c’est moche mais c’est fonctionnel. Pour avoir une info aussi cruciale que l’ilvl il fallait passer par une commande (PoE-linux…).
On voit bien de grosses priorités de contenu (microtransactions, ligues, etc.) et le reste qui vient quand ça peut (amélioration du troc, info au joueur débutant, etc.).

Mais comme dit Kamikaze ça stimule bien l’aspect communautaire. Depuis les phases bêta, ça tripote dans tous les sens, cherche et partage des infos sur les mécanismes. Parfois même GGG découvre des soucis grace à ça (stun lock de GS par le passé, par ex).
Dans un sens, ça ressemble à un gros labo de gameplay (et c’est un peu l’objet des ligues temporaires).

*@lhf* : pas toujours facile de trouver des infos fiables c’est vrai. Autant demander à quoi sert une plume de rhoa albinos… Mais dans l’ensemble, on finit par s’y retrouver si on s’acharne à éplucher le wiki, poser des questions à la communauté et aussi/surtout faire pas mal de tests.
J’ai appris pas mal de subtilités dans la douleur (et en ligue softcore) (découvrir Herald of the Obelisk…) - ça fait partie du plaisir mais il faut accrocher au principe et au côté un peu chaotique de la machinerie.
Et puis il faut aussi avoir du gros temps de jeu dispo, dans l’idéal…

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Et puis il faut aussi avoir du gros temps de jeu dispo, dans l’idéal…



Tout ce que je n'ai plus depuis quelques mois.  :Emo: 

1_0 actes, 10 de putains d'actes et une courbe de difficulté continue ! Wait ... mais ...  lol !  Rhââââa ...  _ 
Et quand je vois, comme tu l'a dit, les progrès depuis le début ...  Sans jamais plier, sans réelles fautes de goût, de parcours ... 
GGG toujours à l'écoute des joueurs et du plaisir, inventif et toujours sur le pont ..
Je pleure de plus pouvoir être un peu, un chouilla, un tout petit peu nolife. Pauvre de moi et hourra pour GGG !  
Je sais ce que je ferai de ma retraite ! En espérant que l’arthrose me laissera quelques doigts !  ::ninja:: 

Je vois que CMP est toujours là, en bon capitaine de soirée. Courage !  ::ninja:: ²
Allez coucoin en passant, bande de veinards !  :;):

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Salut Amoi !  ::lol:: 

Bah… ils ont mis des ailes quand même  ::P: 

En tout cas, même sentence pour moi :/ Je voulais faire Breach, j’ai fait un perso lvl 10 et 1-challenge… Priorité est venue me chercher ensuite (avec ses copines).

Je me dis que le bon moyen de profiter un peu serait d’essayer de caler de la Legacy. C’est le moment ou jamais de s’envoyer du contenu passé.
Une heure par ci par là, ça doit être possible quand même ! Viendez ! (et je me dis ça à moi aussi, hein…)
(par contre, j’ai pas de solution pour la courbe de ré-apprentissage…)

Et, oui, heureusement qu’on a un CMP qui tient bien la barre ! Et puis c’est marrant quand il s’énerve  ::):

----------


## Jalkar

> Pour avoir une info aussi cruciale que l’ilvl il fallait passer par une commande (PoE-linux…).


Tu peux pas faire Alt sous Linux ?

----------


## lhf

> Perso j'aime beaucoup l'aspect communautaire de recherche des mécanismes du jeu, ça force (peut-être un peu artificiellement) une grosse vie dans la communauté.
> 
> Après le point qui me gêne c'est effectivement le manque de clarté de certaines interactions (et l'absence de cohérence parfois), mais bon ça laisse aussi une part de mystère, ça fait que Guddha sort des vidéos etc


As tu joué à diablo 2 ?

Si oui, te rappelles tu des pallier de FC, de FBR et de FHR ? (et frw ^^).
Tu n'avais pas les infos sur le site off, pas d'infos dans le manuel, à l'époque il n'y avait pas de wiki et la quasi majorité des fan sites ne donnaient pas l'info.
Jouer un caster sans connaitre les palier de FC était possible, mais tu n'allais pas loin (enfin post 1.10). Ce n'est pas comme dans Poe où plus de FC est toujours mieux, ok, il peut être difficile de quantifier ce mieux, mais ca reste mieux.
Par contre sur D2, si on prend une sorcière, gagner 10 FC sur 105, ca n'apporte rien. Enfin sauf si on joue foudre... comme par hasard. Et bien sur le pala n'a pas les même palier.

Puis paye tes pallier : 
0
9
20
37
63
105
200

Sauf pour foudre et cie : 0/7/15/23/35/52/78/117/194


Je suis bien content que GGG n'a pas repris ce système tout en trouvant le système de diablo bien plus intéressant. Ce qui est un peu paradoxale.

Avoir un système complexe n'est pas un problème, mais il faut donner l'info. GGG aurait pu reprendre ce système (et je pense qu'il aurait du le faire), mais il aurait fallu donner l'info ingame et pas la cacher.




@ Bourrinopathe : je suis d'accord sur le fait que le jeu ne doit pas te dire comment tu dois jouer. C'est à toi de faire tes choix. Mais pour faire un choix, il faut avoir les infos.
Je reprend le cas de diablo. Tu ne pouvais pas faire ce choix en ce qui concerne le fast cast et trouver l'info tout seul est à la limite de l'impossible. Même en connaissant ce problème, c'est compliqué de s'en rendre compte. Plus d'une fois, j'ai oublié 10 fc sur un perso et tu sens que quelque chose coince, il y a un truc étrange, mais tu n'arrives pas très bien à comprendre le problème. Tu as l'impression que c'est un petit détail sauf que les conséquences sont au premier plan. Le FC pour une soso était la source numéro 1 de DPS. La différence entre 60 et 63 est énorme, il y a un gouffre entre les 2, sauf que tu ne l'a vois pas.
Il fallut longtemps pour que les joueurs prennent conscience de l’aberration des pallier de foudre. Même avec des screenshot, on avait du mal à voir la diff, c'était juste une question de pixel et au vu de la vitesse du jeu.... Pourtant entre une soso foudre à 105 et l'autre à 117, la différence est monumentale.


Pour certain problème de diablo, certains joueurs sont allé fouillé ds les fichier du jeu. Non désolé, ca va trop loin.
Ou encore, pour faire un event uber diablo, tu étais obligé d'avoir un programme externe pour trouver l'adresse du serveur de ta partie... c'est absurde.

Franchement, je suis bien content du boulot de GGG, ils sont su garder l'ame de diablo (sans jeu de mot ^^) contrairement à d3. Ils sont su supprimer les mauvaises idées (enfin une grande parti) et ils font d'énorme effort sur les manques. Bravo à eux.

----------


## Hargun

Pourquoi tu trouves que des paliers sont mieux qu'un gain continu ? Oo

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Salut Amoi ! 
> 
> Bah… ils ont mis des ailes quand même 
> 
> En tout cas, même sentence pour moi :/ Je voulais faire Breach, j’ai fait un perso lvl 10 et 1-challenge… Priorité est venue me chercher ensuite (avec ses copines).
> 
> Je me dis que le bon moyen de profiter un peu serait d’essayer de caler de la Legacy. C’est le moment ou jamais de s’envoyer du contenu passé.
> Une heure par ci par là, ça doit être possible quand même ! Viendez ! (et je me dis ça à moi aussi, hein…)
> (par contre, j’ai pas de solution pour la courbe de ré-apprentissage…)
> ...


Moi je vais tenter la legacy en SSF. J'ai pas joué à Breach faute de temps pareil puis j'avais bien essoré Essence, et là je suis pas sûr d'avoir la patience pour courir apres les challenges donc le SSF va je pense présenter un coup de fraîcheur niveau organisation du gameplay et présenter ses propres challenges. 

Bon après j'y suis pas et le projet va ptet exploser en vol, mais je suis optimiste  :Cigare:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Tu peux pas faire Alt sous Linux ?


Merci pour l’intention  :;):  C’est juste que le fait d’entrer une commande pour avoir un ilvl me faisait penser à de l’interaction à la Linux via le terminal, à coup de ligne de commande. Un peu rugueux quoi  ::):  (je PoE sous windaube 10)

----

Ça doit être bien marrant dans ce sens là le SSF. Ça me rappellerait le principe des races solo, sans le côté speed. Le fait de devoir s’adapter donne une autre saveur aux bons rares et uniques (même imparfaits, justement).

Sinon, oui, il faut croire que c’est quand même un beau bazar depuis Diablo 2 (je me souviens aussi d’heures passées à essayer d’optimiser et comprendre certains mécanismes/synergies). Il faut avouer que la complexité doit noyer un peu les dévs qui doivent considerer un moyen efficace de présenter l’info (comme ce truc de jewels et tags masqués). Et de façon explicite.
Il y a aussi parfois des infos importantes qui transitent par le forum officiel ou des dévs expliquent certains mécanismes et répondent à des questions précises.
En fait, les tooltips in-game sont remplacés par wiki+forum(s)+Google+…. Un tooltip s’étalant parfois sur une brouette de paragraphes.

Un jeu comme Torchlight 2 est beaucoup plus digeste et moins abscons mais aussi bien moins riche.

Au moins, en évitant d’expliquer des trucs, ça évite aussi de prévenir qu’on fout les pieds dans une usine à gaz bourrée de rouages interdépendants  ::):  (et puis on peut corriger des trucs en douce)

----------


## cailloux

> Pourquoi tu trouves que des paliers sont mieux qu'un gain continu ? Oo


Tu es sûr de lire ses messages ?

----------


## Hargun

> Tu es sûr de lire ses messages ?





> GGG aurait pu reprendre ce système *(et je pense qu'il aurait du le faire)*


Juste après avoir expliqué le système par paliers du Faster Cast sur D2.

Tu penses qu'il parlait d'un autre système ? :P

J'avoue que la phrase précédente complique les choses :



> Je suis bien content que GGG n'a pas repris ce système tout en trouvant le système de diablo bien plus intéressant. Ce qui est un peu paradoxale.


Donc, il trouve le système de D2 mieux mais il ne voudrait pas que GGG le reprenne mais finalement si, ils auraient dû le faire. 

D’où ma question, pourquoi palier > gain continu, pour lui ?

----------


## Yshuya

Juste une question, est ce que les prophecy et le système d'essence reste dans les leagues ?

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Ces deux contenus ont été intégrés à la base, oui. Dispos dans toutes les ligues.

----------


## Jalkar

> Merci pour l’intention  C’est juste que le fait d’entrer une commande pour avoir un ilvl me faisait penser à de l’interaction à la Linux via le terminal, à coup de ligne de commande. Un peu rugueux quoi  (je PoE sous windaube 10)


Il n'y a plus besoin de faire de ligne de commande pour obtenir l'ilvl depuis genre 2 ans...du coup je pige pas ton propos ^^

----------


## cailloux

> Juste après avoir expliqué le système par paliers du Faster Cast sur D2.
> 
> Tu penses qu'il parlait d'un autre système ? :P
> 
> J'avoue que la phrase précédente complique les choses :
> 
> 
> Donc, il trouve le système de D2 mieux mais il ne voudrait pas que GGG le reprenne mais finalement si, ils auraient dû le faire. 
> 
> D’où ma question, pourquoi palier > gain continu, pour lui ?


A ta décharge, je comprends pas trop pourquoi il parle de D2 pour dire que PoE a corrigé pleins de soucis mais en fait oui mais non, enfin parfois mais peut être. ça dépend.

----------


## lhf

> Au moins, en évitant d’expliquer des trucs, ça évite aussi de prévenir qu’on fout les pieds dans une usine à gaz bourrée de rouages interdépendants  (et puis on peut corriger des trucs en douce)


Le souci avec un jeu trop complexe est qu'il devient nécessaire de baisser la difficulté du jeu si on veut que les joueurs puissent encore y jouer.
Si tu es obligé de chercher ds le code du jeu les explication pour commencer à jouer, ton jeu ne va pas se vendre. De l'autre coté, si on baisse la difficulté, alors les mécanismes cachés ne seront pas joué et deviennent inutile. 
Par contre, si le jeu te donne toutes les infos, il peut augmenter la barre de difficulté. A toi de les analyser et les comprendre pour passer la difficulté.
C'est LE gros souci de diablo 3. A la place d'expliquer correctement les absurdités de diablo 2, ils ont tous viré. Résultat, on obtient un jeu vide et fade.
C


@ Hargun : 

Je me suis mal exprimé, j'aurais voulu reprendre l'idée des palier dans diablo (pas forcément pour le FC), mais ne pas le cacher. Il y a pas mal de jeu qui utilisent un système de ce genre. Tu dois investir un certain nombre de point pour débloquer quelque chose et seulement le dernier entraine le changement.

Après le faire comme dans POE est plus simple. Il n'y a pas besoin d'explication. Chaque point supplémentaire est bénéfique. Par contre, ca limite les possibilité de build.



@ cailloux: Poe se veut comme la suite de diablo 2. D'où mes comparaisons.

----------


## Hargun

> @ Hargun : 
> 
> Je me suis mal exprimé, j'aurais voulu reprendre l'idée des palier dans diablo (pas forcément pour le FC), mais ne pas le cacher. Il y a pas mal de jeu qui utilisent un système de ce genre. Tu dois investir un certain nombre de point pour débloquer quelque chose et seulement le dernier entraine le changement.
> 
> Après le faire comme dans POE est plus simple. Il n'y a pas besoin d'explication. Chaque point supplémentaire est bénéfique. Par contre, ca limite les possibilité de build.


Encore une fois, tu pars dans une discussion solo, j'avais bien compris tes propos, contrairement à cailloux mais tu n'as pas répondu. Au lieu de ça tu te répètes, je connais très bien les mécanismes de D2, c'est quasiment mon premier jeu en ligne, pas besoin de me les expliquer  ::): 

Je te demande pourquoi tu préfères les paliers au gain continu ? En quoi "ça limite les possibilité de build" ?

P.-S. : GGG aurait communiqué sur un quelconque héritage de D2 ? un lien ? Ou tu sors ça juste de tes opinions ?

----------


## Dianabolik

J’aimerais faire un Build Vortex durant la prochaine League>
J'adore la combinaison Blight-Vortex mais avec nerf Pyre, j'aimerais me focaliser sur un Build sans conversion Ice-Fire, peut-être chaos avec Occultist donc. 
Je pourrais peut-être jouer avec un Staff, bref, je suis a la recherche de bonnes idées donc si vous pouviez apporter un peu d'eau a mon moulin ;D 
Clavier Qwerty, désolé pour accents.

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Salut Amoi ! 
> 
> Bah… ils ont mis des ailes quand même 
> 
> En tout cas, même sentence pour moi :/ Je voulais faire Breach, j’ai fait un perso lvl 10 et 1-challenge… Priorité est venue me chercher ensuite (avec ses copines).
> 
> Je me dis que le bon moyen de profiter un peu serait d’essayer de caler de la Legacy. C’est le moment ou jamais de s’envoyer du contenu passé.
> Une heure par ci par là, ça doit être possible quand même ! Viendez ! (et je me dis ça à moi aussi, hein…)
> (par contre, j’ai pas de solution pour la courbe de ré-apprentissage…)
> ...


Bourrino  ::):  ! 
Bah oui mais 1heure par-ci par-là, je trouve ça encore plus frustrant alors bon .. on verra peut-être plus tard dans l'année .. Faudrait que je tombe malade ..  ::ninja:: 


Oui les ailes  :^_^:  un peu à côté, je trouve aussi. Quand tu croises le Séraphin tout d'or vétu de Sacred au coin de l'âtre, à Lioneye's Watch ...  :tired: 
 ::P:  
Allez peut-être que pour la grosse release je viendrai prendre une part du gâteau à 10 étages.  :Bave:

----------


## alogos

> Pour certain problème de diablo, certains joueurs sont allé fouillé ds les fichier du jeu. Non désolé, ca va trop loin.


Beaucoup des infos très subtiles de poe viennent pourtant de là .... merci chuanhsing et son poedb, et Omega_K2. Si c'est noms ne te parlent pas, c'est que tu n'es pas descendu assez profond dans tes recherches  ::P: 

@Hargun :
L'héritage de Diablo II est voulu, répété, crié et afficher un peu partout... je sais pas comment toi tu n'as pas vu de communication de GGG là dessus.
Et après tu vas dire que tu vois pas l'inspiration de Magic the Gathering ?

----------


## lhf

> P.-S. : GGG aurait communiqué sur un quelconque héritage de D2 ? un lien ? Ou tu sors ça juste de tes opinions ?


Heu, tu es sérieux ?

Alors je ne crois pas que GGG a prétendu que son jeu serait LE vrai diablo 3, ca serait un risque de procès, mais ce jeu se réclame bien de diablo 2. Il n'est pas le seul. Beaucoup l'ont fait, mais c'est le seul à être allé aussi loin et à avoir aussi bien respecter les codes de d2. Il y a un 2eme jeu à pouvoir prétendre au titre, c'est torchlight.

Si tu as joué à un minimum de h&s différent, tu ne peux pas nier les similitudes entre diablo 2 et poe, ainsi que l'opposition d2/poe à diablo 3. Bien que diablo soit le plus connu dans le genre du h&s, il représente un style bien particulier et ne représente par le genre du h&s. Il définit un sous genre du h&s à lui tout seul. Très peu de H&S peuvent prétendre faire partir de ce genre. De l'autre coté, tu as beaucoup de h&s qui n'ont de point commun avec diablo 2 uniquement le fait que ca soit des h&s. Et d'ailleurs dans leur test, on ne voit même pas la comparaison avec diablo. Elle n'a pas lieu d'être.


De plus, au début de Poe, le jeu a été promu comme la solution à diablo 3 pour les anciens de diablo 2 qui n'auraient pas retrouvé leur passion dans cette suite. Dans de nombreux test et critique de jeu, POE est considéré comme LE vrai diablo 3 (même si des fois torchlight revient sur le tapis).





> Je te demande pourquoi tu préfères les paliers au gain continu ? En quoi "ça limite les possibilité de build" ?


Cela t'oblige à faire des choix autre que "plus, il y en a meilleurs, c'est".
Pour la soso de d2, les 2 derniers sont à 105 et 200. Gagner un palier est très couteux, c'est autant d'investissement pour le dernier que pour arriver 0 à l'avant dernier.

Sans palier, 105, c'est mieux que 100 et moins bien que 110. Le choix entre 100/105/110 se résume simplement au fait que tu as une ligne d'affixe qui te donne 10 fc ou un boost de dmg. Faut juste savoir quel affixe rapporte le plus.
On le voit très bien sur diablo 3. On regarde juste le dps, osf des stat de l'item, on veut juste plus de dps. Toujours plus de dps.
Tandis que sur d2, une soso à 105 et une soso à 200, ce n'est pas plus de dps, même sur du full stuff. Il y a autre chose qui entre en compte. Résultat, tu avais 2 écoles (3 avec la foudre ^^). Celle des soso à 105 et celle des soso à 200. Chaqu'un pensait avoir la plus grosse, mais après 10ans de diablo, personne n'a pu les partager. C'est là qu'on voit la richesse de diablo 2 et la pauvreté de diablo 3.
D'ailleurs pour revenir sur Poe, qd on demande le build qui a la plus grosse, personne ne peut vraiment répondre, même pour une classe précise et même pour un build précis.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> D'ailleurs pour revenir sur Poe, qd on demande le build qui a la plus grosse, personne ne peut vraiment répondre, même pour une classe précise et même pour un build précis.


Parce que c'est pas le mètre étalon. 

Vu l'étendue des possibilités, on juge les builds dans les milestones qu'ils arrivent à atteindre (quels boss ils peuvent clean, notamment) et s'ils sont HC viable ou pas. Après dans le top tier, quand tu arrives à nettoyer ton écran instantanément en maps HL moddées, voire parfois à quelques écrans de distance (j'ai joué Voltaxic - Spark y'a deux leagues de ça, la rigolade) et les boss en quelques secondes, y'a moins d'intérêt à savoir qui dispose du plus gros dps.

D'autant que c'est largement dépendant de la dexterité à combiner ça avec le mouvement/survivabilité, d'un joueur à l'autre.

Après tu auras des discussions pour l'optimisation d'un build précis (je t'invite à aller jeter un oeil sur les forums off des classes), mais en général ça se joue à qq % près, ce qui ne va pas révolutionner ton gameplay et vaut pas forcément le temps que ça prend. Sur D2, les possibilités étant plus verticales de par la limitation des classes, ça poussait plus à l'optimisation dans ton couloir. 

Sur PoE avoir pour but le chiffre du dps à la virgule près c'est un coup à passer à côté de la richesse du jeu.

----------


## Hargun

@lhf : Merci pour ces 2 réponses  ::): 

La première, pas de lien sur un communiqué sur un quelconque "héritage" de D2 (perso, je vois autant de points communs que de différences, et tant mieux).
Et la seconde, j'ai toujours pas pigé en quoi c'est mieux que sur PoE. Mais restons en là, je doute de comprendre ton prochain poste de toute façon.

----------


## lhf

@  Gimpster Jovial : totalement d'accord avec toi, c'est justement ce qui fait la richesse de poe ou qui faisait la richesse de d2. Et c'est aussi le gros défaut de d3. Le seul mètre étalon est le dps, rien d'autre ne compte.

----------


## alogos

@Hargun
à propos de lhf
... je ne sais pas à quel point faut être aveugle... Le studio a été créé uniquement parce que Blizzard n'annonçait toujours pas de Diablo III, que des étudiants dans leurs garages ont décidés de faire leur propre jeu, et qu'à l'annonce de Diablo III, ils ont continuer leur jeu car ça ne leur correspondait pas.
Mais je suis sûr que tu vas finir en chipotant sur le terme "héritage" et d'autre trucs de mauvaises foi...
Et pour la deuxième, il a très bien expliqué pourquoi ça limité la possibillité de build (même si faire en sorte qu'il y a que deux écoles plutôt qu'une... c'est pas non plus la foire à la diversité...) Mais je ne crois pas avoir lu qu'il est dit que c'est mieux que POE, c'est toi qui invente un discours avec un interlocuteur qui n'existe pas...

----------


## Dynastiew

C'est quand même un gros fuck a Blizzard le tripe 10 acts ahahaha

"So guyz next expansion we will release Act 5 right?"

"Wait what if we trolled Blizzard over by not releasing just the 5th Act, But 5 more Act, AND ALL THAT FOR FREE!"

----------


## Hargun

@alogos : Tu t’excites. J'ai demandé un lien vers un communiqué de GGG sur ces intentions de faire un successeur à D2, le reste tu le sors de ton chapeau.
lhf a écrit que le système de D2 est plus intéressant que celui de PoE et qu'il aurait aimé que GGG le reprenne, si tu trouves que c'est différent de "système de D2 > PoE", je te laisse enculer les mouches en solo.

C'était notre dernier échange, je m'en veux déjà d'avoir perdu 2 minutes à répondre à quelqu'un d'aussi agressif  ::): 

Muted, comme dirait l'autre.

----------


## lhf

Bon, je ne voulais pas développer plus et partir sur un HS, mais vu que tu continues à m'accuser.
Tu oublies une parti du système de d2. Tu oublies même l'essentiel du système de palier de d2.
Ce point de détail a complétement tué l’intérêt des paliers.

Je te laisse relire mes post, j'ai déjà tenté de l'expliquer à plus d'une reprise. On n'est pas sur le topic d2 et je crois que tous le monde s'en fout.

Maintenant non "système de D2 > PoE", c'est faux et archi faux.


PS : 2 objets peuvent être différent sans qu'on puisse dire que l'un est meilleur que l'autre. Différent signifie que ce n'est pas égale et pas inférieur ou supérieur.

----------


## Hargun

> PS : 2 objets peuvent être différent sans qu'on puisse dire que l'un est meilleur que l'autre. Différent signifie que ce n'est pas égale et pas inférieur ou supérieur.


Comme prévu, je ne comprend pas ton poste :/
Page 169, le système de D2 est plus intéressant que celui de PoE et GGG aurait du l’intégrer, selon toi, mais page 170 ils sont juste différents.

Ok.

Y a pas "d'accusations", de complot ou je ne sais quoi, je voulais vraiment savoir pourquoi tu préfères le système de paliers plutôt qu'un système plus lineaire. C'était une vraie question.

----------


## Kamikaze

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQGAvAgReZ8

J'ai pas suivi la discussion des masses (vive l'ambiance) mais Chris Wilson (et GGG en général) n'a jamais caché que POE était le successeur spirituel de D2 et qu'il était lui même un grand fan de D2

----------


## Hargun

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQGAvAgReZ8
> 
> J'ai pas suivi la discussion des masses (vive l'ambiance) mais Chris Wilson (et GGG en général) n'a jamais caché que POE était le successeur spirituel de D2 et qu'il était lui même un grand fan de D2


Merci  ::):

----------


## lhf

> Comme prévu, je ne comprend pas ton poste :/
> Page 169, le système de D2 est plus intéressant que celui de PoE et GGG aurait du l’intégrer, selon toi, mais page 170 ils sont juste différents.


Ca ne m'étonne pas que tu ne puisses pas comprendre que différent n'implique pas supérieure ou inférieur...
Je ne vais pas te faire un cour là dessus, tu n'as pas le niveau.

Le système de POE est différent de celui de diablo2.
Maintenant fait ce que tu veux de cette phrase.





> Y a pas "d'accusations", de complot ou je ne sais quoi, je voulais vraiment savoir pourquoi tu préfères le système de paliers plutôt qu'un système plus lineaire. C'était une vraie question.


Ca permet d'avoir plus de build.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Buff de Carnage heart (message du jour, je ne sais pas si c'est la news, pas encore affichée)

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...ge/1#p14223589



Pour rappel actuellement c'est ça :


Du coup retrait du malus de vie/es et boost du leech + dégâts pendant le leech... avec toujours le +all stats +all rez... on passe de pas top (gros malus) à quand même très bon ! J'en ai 2 ou 3 corrupted + curse... j'espère en refaire d'autre ! :D

----------


## CaMarchePas

News du jour : breach termine ce soir à 22h, donc hâtez vous s'il vous manque quelque chose pour un pallier de challengedernier jour pour acheter (ou avoir gratos) une stormcaller box (faudra attendre >1 mois pour les nouveaux skins à part) et pour la promo des sets utilisés par les nouveaux rogue exiles4 nouvelles divination carddeuxième dev manifesto sur les modifs de l'aoe présenté comme ça, ça me semble plus un nerf que sur le précédent dev manifesto... Mais bon, ils auraient plutôt du faire des schémas avec plusieurs points/bonus d'aoe pour comparer, là ça ne me parle pas trop sauf nerf, j'aurais bien voulu un exemple avec 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 bonus d'aoe avant/après pour mieux se rendre compte.Calendrier de la semaine (jours NZ donc nuit précédent ce jour pour nous) :
mardi : annonce des challenges Legacymercredi : annonce du patch note 2.6jeudi : infos pour l'arbre et les filtres (je suppose en vue des changements de certains items/passifs pour les sites/programmes/filtres tiers)vendredi : info sur promo d'achat de slots de personnagesamedi (donc vendredi 22h) : patch day no play

----------


## Ravine

Un unique de la 2.6 revele



Ca veut dire qu'aucun spell ne peut etre utilise, ni en CWDT, ni en self cast.
Donc pas de curse. Mais les "Curse on hit" implicites fonctionnent (vaal de gloves, items avec curse on hit integre, etc)

Ca crie unique de levelling a plein poumons, mais j'aurais presque envie de tenter de build autour pour le fun :D

----------


## Drup

Ca veut aussi dire ni herald ni aura, ce qui devient un peu plus dur a avaler. :/
Mais le concept est cool.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

En blood magic ca passe mais bon effectivement à part pour du lvling cest pas fou. Jaurais bien vu un more plutot que increase ou un buff un peu cool

----------


## Ravine

Ah nan mais clairement c'est un enorme inconvenient.

Dans la liste des "y'a pas":
- aura (donc pas de determination/grace)
- herald
- golem/summons
- spell totems
- cast when damage taken (vu que pas de spell, pas de cast)
- pas d'immortal call/molten shell (et leurs variantes Vaal)

Possibles
- Curse on hit implicites (vaaled gloves, ligne explicite de l'item)
- Toutes les Attacks (Trigger, Totems)

Je pense qu'il serait possible de remonter le Gladiator/Thorn (Thousand Teeth / Crown of the Pale King), peut etre en se focalisant sur le Bleed et Bloodlust.

(enfin je dis ca, je vais encore faire un build et le monter peinard, pour me rendre compte que ca ne passe pas le T5 en maps :D )

----------


## lhf

Et si on fait du precast en enlevant l'armure ?

----------


## Isdrydge

Tiens je me permet de poster sur ce forum. suis un gros fan de HnS, des heures sur D1 / D2 / TQ / GD dernièrement.

J'ai testé PoE il y a très très longtemps, au temps le background, la construction des persos me laissaient sans voie, au temps l'animation horrible des persos m'a très / trop vite dégouté du jeu.

Un pote m'a motivé à me remotiver pour la 3.0. Il y aura des changement majeur sur l'animation et la sensation d'impact lors d'un combat ?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Tiens je me permet de poster sur ce forum. suis un gros fan de HnS, des heures sur D1 / D2 / TQ / GD dernièrement.
> 
> J'ai testé PoE il y a très très longtemps, au temps le background, la construction des persos me laissaient sans voie, au temps l'animation horrible des persos m'a très / trop vite dégouté du jeu.
> 
> Un pote m'a motivé à me remotiver pour la 3.0. Il y aura des changement majeur sur l'animation et la sensation d'impact lors d'un combat ?


Perso je vois plus de soucis avec la sensation d'impact depuis un moment déjà, et le lockstep (plus de desynch) a aussi pas mal aidé de ce côté là. Après niveau animations y'a des améliorations qui sont faites régulièrement, sur les capes, l'environnement tout ça... Regarde des vidéos pour voir si ça te paraît supportable, tout étant question de goût (perso j'ai toujours du mal avec la posture du templier, on le croirait planté sur un manche mais la encore ymmv).

----------


## Isdrydge

> Perso je vois plus de soucis avec la sensation d'impact depuis un moment déjà, et le lockstep (plus de desynch) a aussi pas mal aidé de ce côté là. Après niveau animations y'a des améliorations qui sont faites régulièrement, sur les capes, l'environnement tout ça... Regarde des vidéos pour voir si ça te paraît supportable, tout étant question de goût (perso j'ai toujours du mal avec la posture du templier, on le croirait planté sur un manche mais la encore ymmv).


J'avais cette sensation à l'époque qui m'a trop rebuté. On a pas cette sensation sur GD par exemple.

----------


## Jalkar

> Ah nan mais clairement c'est un enorme inconvenient.
> 
> Dans la liste des "y'a pas":
> - aura (donc pas de determination/grace)
> - herald
> - golem/summons
> - spell totems
> - cast when damage taken (vu que pas de spell, pas de cast)
> - pas d'immortal call/molten shell (et leurs variantes Vaal)
> ...


Clear Mind + Crown of Eye, ca doit pouvoir utiliser le fait de pas avoir d'aura (+ MOM)

----------


## Ravine

Un truc dans ce style la 

http://poeplanner.com/AAUAAP8kIwB9uR...sAAAAAAAAAAAA=

On builde autour du increased Physical damage qui va scale le bleed.
J'attends le nouvel arbre pour le repathing et les nodes de bleed. Ca vaudra le coup d'y jeter un oeil.

Avec
Frenzy - Melee Splash - MBP - Bloodlust - Increased Critical (5)

Shield Charge - Endurance Charge on Melee Stun - Fortify - Faster Attack (4)
Ancestral Warchief - MPD - FA - un autre truc (4)
Reckoning - Vengeance - MPD - Life Gain on Hit (4)

Riposte - Endurance Charge on Melee Stun - Stun (3)

il reste 3 slots a remplir, j'ai pas d'idee.

----------


## cailloux

> Un unique de la 2.6 revele
> 
> https://p7p4m6s5.ssl.hwcdn.net/publi...s/Gruthkul.jpg
> 
> Ca veut dire qu'aucun spell ne peut etre utilise, ni en CWDT, ni en self cast.
> Donc pas de curse. Mais les "Curse on hit" implicites fonctionnent (vaal de gloves, items avec curse on hit integre, etc)
> 
> Ca crie unique de levelling a plein poumons, mais j'aurais presque envie de tenter de build autour pour le fun :D


Question con sans doute : le increase physical damage ça marche pour les sorts qui en fond ? ( bon pour le coup avec cette armure c'est con, mais de manière générale ?)

----------


## Ravine

> Question con sans doute : le increase physical damage ça marche pour les sorts qui en fond ? ( bon pour le coup avec cette armure c'est con, mais de manière générale ?)


"ca depend" http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Item_affix#Mechanics

La c'est un global modifier (parce que c'est une armure), donc le 70% increased physical damage s'applique a toutes les sources de physical damage. De meme, si tu equipes The Magnate, le 40% increased physical va s'appliquer aux spells tels que EK, Bladefall, etc. Meme chose pour une Doryani's Invitation

----------


## cailloux

> "ca depend" http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Item_affix#Mechanics
> 
> La c'est un global modifier (parce que c'est une armure), donc le 70% increased physical damage s'applique a toutes les sources de physical damage. De meme, si tu equipes The Magnate, le 40% increased physical va s'appliquer aux spells tels que EK, Bladefall, etc. Meme chose pour une Doryani's Invitation


et chez le doryanis invitation ça leeche via le sort ?

----------


## Ravine

C'est du global "Physical damage", sans precision d'attaque ou de spell, donc toutes les sources dont tu es l'initiateur direct vont leecher (Bladefall, EK, EarthQuake...) - par opposition aux totems ou trap, qui vont utiliser tes modificateurs pour calculer leurs dommages, mais deviennent la source des dommages qu'ils appliquent - donc tu ne leeches pas avec un trap ou un totem.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> J'avais cette sensation à l'époque qui m'a trop rebuté. On a pas cette sensation sur GD par exemple.


GD c'est de l'offline. A l'époque où le desynch était un soucis sur PoE, suffisait que tu aies un tout petit peu de décalage pour te donner une impression bizarre de taper dans le vide. Maintenant que c'est un mauvais souvenir, je vois pas de problème de sensation à l'impact. Par ailleurs même si j'ai bien aimé GD, je trouve que leur ragdoll est aux fraises, je préfère de beaucoup PoE de ce côté là.

Après encore une fois le meilleur moyen de te faire une idée c'est de jouer : le jeu est gratos. Faut juste te dire que les sensations notamment niveau attack speed vont scale tout au long de la progression de ton perso pour beaucoup de builds, au fur et à mesure que tu vas gratter du stuff, améliorer ton arbre et ajouter des gemmes de support à ta skill de prédilection.

----------


## cailloux

> GD c'est de l'offline. A l'époque où le desynch était un soucis sur PoE, suffisait que tu aies un tout petit peu de décalage pour te donner une impression bizarre de taper dans le vide. Maintenant que c'est un mauvais souvenir, je vois pas de problème de sensation à l'impact. Par ailleurs même si j'ai bien aimé GD, je trouve que leur ragdoll est aux fraises, je préfère de beaucoup PoE de ce côté là.
> 
> Après encore une fois le meilleur moyen de te faire une idée c'est de jouer : le jeu est gratos. Faut juste te dire que les sensations notamment niveau attack speed vont scale tout au long de la progression de ton perso pour beaucoup de builds, au fur et à mesure que tu vas gratter du stuff, améliorer ton arbre et ajouter des gemmes de support à ta skill de prédilection.



Je préfère le ragdoll foireux de GD que l'absence de RG de chez PoE par contre, même si je comprends que c'est inapplicable (ou alors faudrait refaire toutes les skills de recyclage de cadavre.)

----------


## lhf

Ca sert à quoi le ragdoll ?
A part bousiller les perf de ton ordi et demander des ressources qui seraient mieux investi ailleurs ?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> J'avais cette sensation à l'époque qui m'a trop rebuté. On a pas cette sensation sur GD par exemple.


Je vois ce que tu veux dire Isdrydge (j'ai aussi bien joué à D3, GD que PoE) et c'est clair pour pour les sensations de "bases" PoE est le moins impressionnant des trois. Mais, comme dit Gimpster Jovial, une fois que tu monte dans les levels et que tu avances ton build suffisamment... c'est potentiellement la foire du slip avec des sensations et des effets que tu ne trouveras pas ailleurs (coucou les builds Flicker Strike à 14-15 attacks/téléportation à la seconde et les builds CoC et autres Cast when qui immonde l'écran) ! Donc finalement, l'effet dont tu parle, tu ne vas le ressentir que durant les premières heures... après, c'est plus du tout les mêmes sensations ! Ça serait dommage de passer à coté de cette perle pour ce "détail".  :;):

----------


## Ravine

> Ca sert à quoi le ragdoll ?
> A part bousiller les perf de ton ordi et demander des ressources qui seraient mieux investi*es* ailleurs ?


Ca sert a te faire causer.
Et y'a le bon ragdoll et le mauvais ragdoll; mais tu ne sais pas lequel est le bon ou le mauvais tant que t'as pas fait ton propre jeu et observe et mesure l'impact de chacun dans le profiler pendant une session de jeu.

----------


## lhf

J'attends toujours de voir un jeu où le ragdoll puisse avoir un intérêt en dehors d'un puzzle game.

Après, je peux le comprendre ds un jeu avec des armes comme le portal gun, mais ici il n'aurait qu'un impact visuel. Ds un h&s, ca fait juste des kikou effet supplémentaire alors qu'on en a déjà trop et que le jeu est à la limite de l'illisible.

----------


## Ravine

C'est pour la sensation de puissance et l'impact des coups. Je suis content que tu aies une opinion sur ca aussi. Vraiment.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tiens, si tu veux savoir a quoi ca sert d'avoir des ragdolls, tu vas la: http://www.gdcvault.com/play/1017644...ers-Continuous et tu regardes le chapitre "Demo"

----------


## cailloux

> Ca sert à quoi le ragdoll ?
> A part bousiller les perf de ton ordi et demander des ressources qui seraient mieux investi ailleurs ?


je trouve que ça rajoute du dynamisme et de l'impact aux tatanes. Après oui c'est purement cosmétique ( à moins de pouvoir s'en servir pour décaniller les autres streums  :Bave: ) Un peu comme les effets de particules, lumineux, les animations etc, ça pourrait être mieux investit ailleurs.

----------


## lhf

Question sensation de jeu, désolé mais poe est moche et dépassé.
Si je veux de la sensation et m'en mettre plein la vue, je vais sur autre chose. Il y a plein de truc bien plus joli que Poe.
99% des jeux sont beau et vide, alors bon si le 1% restant pouvait rester moche et intéressant, ca serait sympa. On compense avec son imagination.

Je ne dirais pas non pour avoir un jeu beau et intéressant, mais ce que tu investies à un endroit, tu ne l'investis pas ailleurs. 
Je suis bien content que PoE soit moche. Merci GGG. Depuis la sorti de PoE, il y a eu combien d'h&s ? Ok, il y en a eu des bons, mais combien arrive à sa cheville ? Aucun. Par contre, ils sont plus jolis. 

Enfin, ca reste que mon avis. Je n'aurais pas du lancé ce débat.

----------


## Bathory

::blink::

----------


## Ravine

80% du plaisir de jeu vient du feeling, et si le feeling n'est pas la, les gens vont voir ailleurs. C'est l'un des principaux probleme de PoE, c'est que c'est mou du cul dans les premiers niveaux. Les mobs tombent relativement mollement et toujours de la meme facon (vu que ce sont des animations fixes). Comparativement, Grim Dawn et Diablo 3 sont bien plus satisfaisant, et ce, des les premiers niveaux.

Et tu ne lances aucun debat, tu rejoins ce que disent les autres avant toi; par contre va falloir arreter de melanger les trucs, parce que c'est pas les mecs responsables des mecaniques de jeu qui font les animations et le moteur et les autres bidules, donc ca n'est pas une question de "alors je veux bien moins d'animations pour avoir plus de skills".

----------


## Kamikaze

67% pour être exact

----------


## Jalkar

pour comparaison :

----------


## Kamikaze

What. The. Fuck.

C'est complètement broken je trouve  ::o: . Montregul était déjà vraiment top de base mais 90% MORE damage c'est un truc de ouf.

Mjolner cogne bien bien fort là et Brainrattler est toujours bien.

Ça me donne trop envie de jouer Zombie Spectre mais j'ai déjà un perso HC avec ça...

----------


## Jalkar

Sur reddit ca rale bcp sur le fait que ce soit seulement un "increased" pour le mjolner... Mais bon le Mjolner ils pourront l'équilibrer correctement quand ils auront désactivé la capacité de trigger discharge je pense...

----------


## Kamikaze

J'envisage de jouer Staff Cyclone Assassin CoC Discharge alors pas touche hein!

----------


## CaMarchePas

vs

----------


## CaMarchePas

Challenges Legacy :



Le tapis sur l'escalier annoncerait-il une mise à jour pour les décos des hideouts ?
Le portail me semble carrément mieux que celui du pack void  ::P: 
Comme d'hab 12/24/36 challenges pour footprints/weapon effect/portail +totem

Liste rapide : 
-1 à 3 leaguestone dans la zone
-complete a master mission 
-use currency
-vendor recipe (dont un pour les leaguestones, recipe classique ou nouvelle recette ?)
-normal quest
-normal act bosses
-bloodlines
-master craft
-50 mobs silver coins
-shrines (mais pas divine)
-5 masters 5
-cruel act bosses
-rogue exiles
-vaal bosses
-strongboxes (type, pas uniques)
-nemesis
-max hideout
-merciless act bosses
-level 90
-gemme lvl20
-prophecy chains
-ascension x4
-unique maps (12/16 donc pas perandus/hallowed/vinktar...)


-perandus chest (un de chaque type)
-essences (spéciales, donc via corruption / rng map, peut être plus simple avec les leaguestones)
-encounter I (rng+leaguestones)
-boss talisman
-map boss onslaught
-unid rare map
-twin map boss
-tormented spirit (même s'ils sont pas dans un mob !!! )
-boss invasion

-beyond demon (DONT ABAXOTH)
-encounter II (rng+leagueston)² (au carré)
-8 mods maps
-1000 t6+ maps avec 3 leaguestones
-kill uber atziri
-kill shaper
-endgame grind

23 challenges qui me semblent habituellement easy si on considère monter 90 a chaque ligue, on monte à 32 avec des challenges qui sont souvent chiants mais potentiellement facilités par les leaguestones et 7 bien plus tendus de part rng ou objectif... et j'en ai paumé un en route !

edit : ou alors y'en a que 39 d'affichés !  ::P:  le 40ième serait la liste des reliques ?
redit : patch note 2.6 à 5h du mat dixit le compteur indiqué par Bex

----------


## Kamikaze

HOLY SHIT. Mais putain trop coooool les nouveaux uniques! J'ai tous envie de les jouer là c'est dingue. Ils ont l'air d'avoir fait un super taff pour plus avoir d'unique trash!

Lochtonial Caress était pourrave avant mais là c'est hyper violent si tu joues necro (comme victario charity) ou en groupe (voire même bordeline cool pour du discharge ou du flicker).
Kaom's Root donne carrément un point d'ascendancy, c'est vraiment top pour le lab
Et Victario's Flight est génial en groupe et reste cool en early lvling si tu joues nécro

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah oui et victario sera toujours super sympa sur animate guardian aussi  ::o:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Lochtonial Caress était pourrave avant mais là c'est hyper violent si tu joues necro (comme victario charity)


Victario's charity affecte tes alliés proches, leur permettant d'obtenir des charges. Lochtonial caress te permet à toi de gagner des charges et d'avoir conduit. Sauf que conduit n'affecte pas tes alliés proches mais les membres de l'équipe, les minions ne sont pas des membres de l'équipe.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah bah merde je savais pas que Conduit marchait pas avec les minions c'est dingue

http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Conduit

Bon ça reste sympa en party et pour générer des charges alors

----------


## Ravine

La distinction est comme le souligne CMP, dans le choix des mots.
Allies: minions et joueurs (tous ce que tu vois en "vert" donc)
Party: joueurs.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais nan mais c'est juste que je trouve ça con en terme de fluff et que j'ai jamais joué conduit  ::o:  vu que conduit était placé proche des trucs nécro sur le tree en plus

----------


## alogos

Oui, enfin... les nodes de vie de la witch sont placé à coté des nodes d'ES, la proximité n'a jamais voulu rien dire...

Et sinon, le Juggernaut il a deux lignes, celle qui n'apparait pas sur les kaom's root c'est : movement cannot be modified below base speed. En gros, t'as toujours le problème des tar ground, chill ground et des debuff des sirènes, mais t'as quand même le mode osef du freeze et du temporal chains. C'est donc super violent, mais faut toujours faire gaffe en cyclone au milieu des sea witches.

----------


## GUESH

"Je vais ranger mes coffres en standard"

----------


## cailloux

> .
> Kaom's Root donne carrément un point d'ascendancy, c'est vraiment top pour le lab



 ::huh::

----------


## Kamikaze

La moitié de l'ascendancy juggernaut

http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Unstoppable

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais bon me suis peut-être un peu emballé vu que y'a pas de roll de mouvement speed dessus

----------


## cailloux

> La moitié de l'ascendancy juggernaut
> 
> http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Unstoppable
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Mais bon me suis peut-être un peu emballé vu que y'a pas de roll de mouvement speed dessus


Ah oui OK j'étais focus sur unwavering stance...

Mais je crois que oui tu t'emballes un peu !

----------


## lhf

> "Je vais ranger mes coffres en standard"
> 
> http://www.alcor-controles.fr/images...echetterie.JPG


Va me falloir une option de transfert sur mes currency...

Au passage, quelqu'un aurait un build CI viable pour un archer  ? j'ai un deadeye à remonter.

Il est lvl 84  et je voudrais en profiter pour tester 2/3 truc avant la prochaine league.

Ou y a t il moyen d'adapter ce build pour un deadeye ?
http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1745340

----------


## Jalkar

> Va me falloir une option de transfert sur mes currency...
> 
> Au passage, quelqu'un aurait un build CI viable pour un archer  ? j'ai un deadeye à remonter.
> 
> Il est lvl 84  et je voudrais en profiter pour tester 2/3 truc avant la prochaine league.
> 
> Ou y a t il moyen d'adapter ce build pour un deadeye ?
> http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1745340


"à remonter"? vis-a-vis du reset ?

Ca reset aussi les ascendances.

----------


## lhf

Je peux changer d'ascendence ?

----------


## Jalkar

il me semble qu'il te suffit de refaire un lab (avec 0 points affecter)

----------


## Ravine

Hiiiii
Patch notes dans 12h ! Update du passive skill tree ! Excitation et attente !

----------


## lhf

> il me semble qu'il te suffit de refaire un lab (avec 0 points affecter)


en fait, il est bien ce wiki :


> Refunding
> 
> Refunding one Ascendancy skill point requires five regular refund points. When all points are refunded, you can use the Altar of Ascendancy at the end of the Labyrinth to change your Ascendancy class for free.


Merci pour l'info, je n'y aurais même pas pensé.

----------


## Hargun

@GUESH : 2h à ranger ce we et...

Faut recommencer :x

----------


## Jalkar

> @GUESH : 2h à ranger ce we et...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/baad...7f724550eb.jpg
> Faut recommencer :x


Perso j'ai fait un truc à la con : j'ai mis en rose fluo tout les stash "permanent" du standard. Ca me permet de les reperer facilement  ::P:

----------


## Hargun

Pas bête, je devrais faire ça pour mieux me repérer. En même temps je me dis que je me fais déjà chier pour rien, je joue uniquement en league HC, du coup je pourrais tout laisser en bordel en HC... mais si un jour je veux l'utiliser, je vais en baver une bonne fois avec 2/3 leagues en "Remove-Only" :P

----------


## Isdrydge

Merci pour vos retours.

Perso suis un gros fan du travail réalisé sur GD, en terme de customisation / univers & co. Il manque surtout le end game que je crois déceler dans PoE. Je vais me lancer, soit dans la prochaine league, soit à la 3.0. A voir.

Ya un clan ? Un truc CPC qui sert a quelque chose ou uniquement des potes à ajouter ?

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Il y a un repère officiel de canards accros au loot.
Tu files un nom de perso et on peut t’inviter dans la guilde - coffre de guilde partagé. Comme tu seras nouveau, tu pourras tout ranger, merci :P

----

J’ai pris deux pochettes surprises (dont une gratos avec un weta pas cher)  : armure stormbidule + lightning footprint (aucun doublon) - du coup, je n’ai pas l’impression de m’être fait *tût* très fort par RNG.  ::): 
Plus un drop d’exa ce matin.

Si seulement ça pouvait être un échauffement pour Legacy…

La refonte des uniques s’annonce bien sympa !  ::lol::  Je sens l’addiction revenir…

----------


## Zephy

> Merci pour vos retours.
> 
> Perso suis un gros fan du travail réalisé sur GD, en terme de customisation / univers & co. Il manque surtout le end game que je crois déceler dans PoE. Je vais me lancer, soit dans la prochaine league, soit à la 3.0. A voir.
> 
> Ya un clan ? Un truc CPC qui sert a quelque chose ou uniquement des potes à ajouter ?


Ouai mais on ne prend que des mouleux et/ou farmeurs chinois  ::ninja::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Ouai mais on ne prend que des mouleux et/ou farmeurs chinois


Faut que je m’auto-vire alors ? -__-' han…

-----

Je croyais que la blague commençait dès de début  ::XD::

----------


## Zephy

Je m'autokickerais à chaque League   ::P:

----------


## alogos

> en fait, il est bien ce wiki :
> 
> Merci pour l'info, je n'y aurais même pas pensé.


 ::cry::  personne ne regarde mes guides  ::P:

----------


## GUESH

Bon, j'ai acheté un United in Dream ainsi qu'un Shavronne's Wrappings que j'ai 6L. Y a plus qu'à construire un build SRS :D

----------


## CaMarchePas

Patch note 2.6

Résumé perso :
*Global :*
Balance des uniques spécifiques aux challenge leaguesSSF : soloself found (no party, no trade, atlas/stash séparé, possibilité de migrer vers la ligue parente "normale" par perso ou tous les perso+atlas+stash), ladder distinct, channels en commun avec les non SSF+12 Uniques treshold jewel, +10 uniques, +1 strongbox unique, +5 rogues, +4 div cardSiosa (Fixture of Fate) vend tous les jewels qu'il proposait, pas de restriction de classeQoL : Recherche ajoutée chez le vendor, skill tree, amis, guilde (liste guilde/amis triées alphabet pour online et last online pour offline)Amélioration de perfs diverses (moteur +events modifiés)Certains Shrines affecte tous les alliés proches (attention reflect du coup si crit par exemple ?)Les Unset ring peuvent avoir +1-3 socketed gem levelLe bonus +1 level chaos gems peut s'obtenir plus tôt et un autre bonus peut donner +2Les mobs immobiles n'auront plus "allies cannot die" (les eyes spawmers et rakangos entre autre)*Cet raclure de bidet de Spinesnap s'appelle Gloomgut maintenant, vous laissez pas berner et défoncez le §§§§* *Skill Balance*
Ice crash buffSunder buff attaque de base, nerf de l'effet secondaireBlade flurry nerfMagma orb aoe buffAnimate Weapon a une limite de 50 armes simultanéesWild strike : 60->100% conversion vers un random elementFlame surge : grosse réduction du coût en manaOrb of storm : durée réduite de 10 à 6sZombies : portée d'attaque plus que doublée, buff de l'aoenerf de Vaal haste (valeurs des bonus et durée) et de Vaal Discipline (plus de bonus d'ES)Blade vortex : une seule instance active à la fois (j'ai pas suivi les changements de cette skill, c'est pire que Dallas XD) *Skill Tree*
Pas mal de roues sont rattachées aux deux chemins adjacentes (au lieu d'un seul)Ajout de nodes élémentaires et modifs de passifs chez la ranger pour favoriser les builds élémentairesNormalisation des nodes de leech vie/mana qui leechent sur tous les dégâts d'attaque au lieu de physical onlyBoost mana pool après MoMZealoth Oath arrive sur l'extérieur de l'arbreBoost de nodes armes à une main, surtout griffe (crits) et épées (flat accuracy, portée)Blast cascade donne 15% de chance de gagner une power charge quand une mine explose en ciblant un ennemi *Maps*
Le mod de réduction d'armure est moins violent.Le mod de réduction d'effet des malédictions est moins efficace.Le mod de réduction de gain de charges de flasks est PLUS dangereux. *Treshold jewel*
Les stats requises sont diminuées de 50 à 40 et n'ont plus besoin d'être attribué (juste être à portée)Steel Spirit (Spectral Throw) : boost dégâts de 4 à 5%Rapid Expansion (Ground Slam) : 35% d'angle, 25% EC on stun, limité à 3Growing Agony (Viper Strike) : 10% chance de donner Unholy might par stack de poison, limité à 1Spirit Guard (Animated Weapon) : permet d'avoir 8 armes à distance / jewel, mais limité à 2Spirited Response (Rallying Cry) : limité à 2 (+% max mana et damage gain as mana on hit pour le groupe)The vigil (Vigilant Strike) : fortify (vous et alliés proche)* pour 20 secondes* (au lieu de 3), limité à 1Weight of the Empire (Heavy Strike) : limité à 2Winter's Bounty (Cold Snap) : 50% chance de power charge on kill, limité à 2 *Équilibrage des armes*
Les dégâts de toutes les armes à une mains ont été buffés (buff plus important pour les bas niveaux, les armes à faible crits ou bonus implicite faible)Added physical damage local boosté de 10% *pour les armes à une mains*, possible de mettre à jour via Divine orb (le mod +X-Y dégats)Modifs des %de crits de base, les armes a 6.5% ont été nerfLes épées à deux mains ont gagné 0.1 d'attaque/s mais les dégâts adaptés en conséquences => armes à deux mains les plus rapidesUne bonne partie des épées (une et deux mains) avec du %accuracy ont du FLAT accuracy à la place (pas rétroactif)*Nerf des crits chance innées des dagues (rétroactif)*Les griffes les plus basses font du life gain on hit au lieu de %leechLes griffes Marakeths donnent plus de life gain on hit (et distinction life gain de mana gain), blessed orb pour mettre à jourNerf du crit multy sur les thrusting swords (épées qui ne requièrent que de la dex), une blessed orb change ces valeursLes masses à une main ont du %reduced stun treshold au lieu de stun durationLes bâtons bloquent mieux (blessing orb pour mettre à jour) *Modif aoe :*
Cf le development manifestoLes +%aoe radius sont remplacés par du flat aoe => plus on en a moins ça a d'impacteGlobalement les valeurs de gain (nodes, items) sont buffées mais ça donne moins qu'avantBeaucoup de skills ont leur portée de base augmentée et gagnent +1 en portée tous les X niveaux (à voir donc qui a été nerf ou buff au final) (sauf EQ dont la portée de l'attaque de base est réduite et Kinetic Blast qui est buff en portée mais du coup gros nerf en solo target car pas d'overlap ?)Melee splash passe de +1% radius / niveau à 3% more area (idem, à voir ce que ça représente)nerf du bonus AoE de Increased AoEnerf du bonus de dégâts de Conc effectReave / vaal reave passe de 20% more radius à 50% more area of effect (idem, va savoir ce que ça représente)Tétrachiée de passifs aoe (skills ou aura ou malédictions) changés, mais vu que ces valeurs ne représente pas la même chose...idem pour les ascendances avec de l'AoEles uniques qui donnent de l'aoe radius gardent la même valeur mais avec le nouveau système (donc nerf ?)les uniques qui donnent de l'aura/curse radius/trap trigger ont leur valeurs boostées (même remarque sur ce que ça représente) *Modif uniques :*
tétrachiée d'uniques modifiés[/url] *Modif Zana :*Etant donné la nature de la ligue Legacy, au moins pour ces 3 mois Zana est modifiéeZana ne donne plus le bonus d'une ligue mais un bonus au choix, ce bonus ne peut pas être appliqué si la map possède déjà le bonus ou si elle n'est pas identifiée, ce bonus va avec un bonus quantité/rareté comme ceux présent sur la map elle mêmeLe bonus d'item quantity de base de Zana reste applicable (y compris aux maps unids) 

Globalement c'est sympa, faudrait l'arbre sous les yeux pour voir les modifs.
Le changement sur l'AoE je le sens comme un gros gros nerf, je me garde la surprise que pas tant que ça ou que les premiers points soient vraiment un gros plus, mais leurs screens et explications me font penser que non.
Les dagues crits vont manger sévère.
Zana modifiée c'est à voir, mais logique vu la ligue, ça me semble par contre cheros ces buffs 6 chaos pour les "inhabited by" ? Mais ça me semble aussi un bon début d'approche pour modifier définitivement Zana et avoir les leaguestones intégrées au jeu par la suite ! On peut toujours forcer Beyond et rogues exiles, ça peut aider. Double boss c'est sympa de l'avoir, mais niveau 8 j'ai du mal à penser que c'est intéressant, plus bas serait utile pour les challenges, aussi haut je pense que les gens vont préférer les autres mods... eventuellement pour avoir plus de boss spécifiques pour certaines cartes ? (div card de shavronne par exemple).

----------


## CaMarchePas

Et puis tant qu'à lire tout ça, je vais regarder les uniques :
bottes Brinerot/Mutewin boostées en vitesse/défense (divine orb)Ylfeban's Trickery : n'a plus 10% de mettre une malédiction aléatoire mais 20% "on hit" de maudire un ennemi non maudit (gemmes serties ?) (divine orb, je vais garder mes legacy tiens ! )*Reach of the council : réduction des projectiles supplémentaires à +2 !* (divine orb pour modif) (je vais garder mon legacy d'origine 6L et mon actuel 6L hein...)Les boucliers warbands ont des synergies avec les Warcries (pas de divine)Edge of madness : on vire l'elem et lgok, on ajoute 1-2 physical/level (pas de divine)The Rat Cage : le malus de 5% au max fire rez disparait pour donner -50% fire rez (pas de divine)Jorrhast blacksteel gagne 25% to cast lvl20 animate weapon on kill  (pas de divine)Changements des 3 anneaux warbands (pas de divine)Table ikea : bonus de vie monté à 160-180Soul Mantle : socketed gems supported by lvl20 spell totemImmortal Flesh : perte du malus de max rez, à la place -20% resist allThe Andvil ne ralenti plusMarylene's Fallacy disparition du malus de dégâts sur les non critsTimeclasp buffé si vous n'aimez pas les maps TCDream fragment donne du cannot be chilled en plus de frozen, et boost cold resist*Victario's influence : lvl30 (au lieu de 1) Generosity et 30% reduced mana reserved au lieu de 20*Infractem : le no leech n'est plus qu*Drillneck : nerf du bonus dégâts à 50% du pierce sur toutes les versions*

Reach et drillneck, je vais pas remonter de ranger cette ligue là ! ^^

En passant le patch du jour (ou ptet d'hier je ne sais pas), ne fait que 560 megas... mais steam me demande d'avoir 12 Go de libre... donc préparez vous !  ::o:

----------


## GUESH

Ça pue un peu pour mon build CoC Discharge ces changements AOE + Increased AOE + Conc Effect  ::(:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ça pue un peu pour mon build CoC Discharge ces changements AOE + Increased AOE + Conc Effect


Ainsi que les nerfs des dagues si tu comptais le faire en dague crit...  ::P:

----------


## GUESH

Je joue au Cospri's Malice (Sword), ouf  ::P: 


Le buff du Mon'tregul's Grasp (No longer has Zombies Deal 80-100% Increased Physical Damage. Now has Zombies Deal 80-100% More Physical Damage. Zombie Maximum Life mod increased to 5000.) est carrément sympa par contre, j'en ai acheté un pour pouvoir le reroll (au cas où les prix se mettraient à trop monter).


Beaucoup de changements en tous cas, j'ai hâte de voir ce que les as du theorycrafting vont proposer !

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Merci pour la traduc !  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Unset Rings can now roll a new mod that increases the level of the socketed gem by up to three levels.   ::): All One-handed weapons have had their base damage increased. Lower-level weapons, weapons with lower critical chance, and weapons with lower-value implicits have had their damage increased by a higher value. _Path of Swords & Maces_
Lower-level claw base types that previously granted life leech now grant life gained for each enemy hit. Cat's Paw now grants 8 life on hit, Timeworn Claw now grants 19 life on hit, and Fright Claw now grants 20 life on hit. _Il etait temps. Les Leech-based claw etaient ingerable si tu ne specialisais pas en leech_All staves have had their block values increased. Previously, staves granted either 12% block chance or 18% block chance. They now grant 18% and 20% respectively. Using a Blessed Orb will update existing staves to these new values. _Ca aussi c'est cool, avec le changement de Belt of Deceiver plus bas, ca rend les build staffblock bien plus realisables qu'avant_

les changements d'uniques que j'ai releve
*Broken Faith:* No longer has Reduced Block Chance. Now has 5% Increased Chance to Block. Now has the property gain Unholy Might for 10 seconds on Block. No longer has Increased Damage on no Energy Shield. Now has 100% increased Global Armour on no Energy Shield.*Edge of Madness:* No longer has Life gained on kill per level. No longer has Increased Elemental Damage per level. Now has 1-2 Physical Damage added per level. _A voir comment ca monte. C'est con, j'aimais bien cette epee, elle etait chelou marrante, mais c'est peut etre pas une mauvaise idee de la retravailler comme ca_*Taryn's Shiver:* Increased Level of Socketed Cold Gems mod increased to +2.   _yaisse!_*Geofri's Sanctuary:* Maximum Energy Shield per 5 Strength mod increased to 2. _Ca c'est TRES bien, si on veut faire un hybride en Zealot Oath_*The Anvil:* No longer has Reduced Movement Speed mod.*Hyrri's Ire:* Added cold Damage mod increased to (50 to 60)-(70 to 80). Dexterity mod increased to 40-50.*Mark of the Doubting Knight:* Chance to Bleed on Critical Strike mod increased to 50%. Chance to Poison on Critical Strike mod increased to 50%. Increased Physical Damage mod increased to 250-270%._ Peut etre moyen d'en faire quelque chose d'autres qu'un stat stick? _ *Ichimonji:* Increased Physical Damage mod increased to 80-95%. Increased Attack Speed mod increased to 20-25%.*Karui Ward:* Now has 30% increased Projectile Damage.*Thousand Teeth Temu:* Now has the property 10% of Damage Reflected Gained as Life.  _OUAAAAAAAAAAIS_*The Magnate:* Now has 20-25% all Elemental Resistances at 200 Strength or more.*Meginord's Vise:* Now has 2% Life Regeneration per Second at 400 Strength or more. _j'aime bien les effets conditionnels, c'est cool_*Belt of the Deceiver:* No longer has Reduced Chance to Block. All Resistances mod increased to 10-15%. Now has the property of Nearby enemies are intimidated. *ALLEZ C'EST LA FETE*

Bon et sinon, en QoL
Siosa now sells all quest gems once you've completed his quest and the quests required to unlock the appropriate tiers of gem rewardsThe "Purchase Items" vendor screen now allows you to highlight items by keyword.The Passive Skill Tree can now be searched by keyword.The friends and guild screens now sort online contacts alphabetically and offline contacts by last online time.You can now filter the friends and guild screens by name to find specific contacts.

----------


## Jalkar

La modification d'Auxium est cool aussi :

*Auxium*: Now is on a Crystal Belt base type. Mana leech per Power Charge now works for all forms of Attack Damage rather than Physical Attack Damage alone.

Le changement de base fourni "de base" (haha) 40-60 d'es en plus  ::):

----------


## Yshuya

ça hurle pas mal que les builds lifes ne sont plus viable. Qu'est ce que vous en pensez ?

----------


## Jalkar

Du changement au niveau des deux casques de curse  ::): 
Heretic's Veil: Increased Level of Socketed Curse Gems mod reduced to +1.
Doedre's Scorn: Increased Level of Socketed Curse Gems mod increased to +2. Now has 100-120 Maximum Energy Shield.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> *Auxium*: Now is on a Crystal Belt base type. Mana leech per Power Charge now works for all forms of Attack Damage rather than Physical Attack Damage alone.
> 
> Le changement de base fourni "de base" (haha) 40-60 d'es en plus


Ca veut surtout dire qu'elle va être putain de rare maintenant.  :;): 




> ça hurle pas mal que les builds lifes ne sont plus viable. Qu'est ce que vous en pensez ?


C'est pas qu'ils ne sont plus viable c'est qu'actuellement l'ES est fumé, à voir en 3.0 pour d'éventuels équilibrages.

----------


## Jalkar

> ça hurle pas mal que les builds lifes ne sont plus viable. Qu'est ce que vous en pensez ?


ca fait un moment que ca hurle et la pas mal d'unique se voit booster leur flat life, donc je pense que ca va dans le bon sens

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca veut surtout dire qu'elle va être putain de rare maintenant.



Ah ouais ! J'avais pas penser à ce point :D

Va falloir chancer les Crystal avant de les vendre cher ^^

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Immortal Flesh: No longer has Reduced Maximum Resistances mod. Now has -15% to -25% to All Resistances.

Ca transforme cette ceinture inutilisable, en très très bonne ceinture life 




> +(25-40) to maximum Life
> +(75-100) to maximum Life
> (66.7-75) Life Regenerated per second
> (8-10) Mana Regenerated per second
> -(50-40) Physical Damage taken from Attacks
> 40% increased Armour while not Ignited, Frozen or Shocked


Grosse regen (l'équivalent d'un stone golem lvl 10)
très grosse vie, 100-140
Gros flat de reduction physique

elle est belle maintenant  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pyre: Cold Damage converted to Fire Damage mod reduced to 40%.
Call of the Brotherhood: Lightning Damage converted to Cold Damage mod reduced to 40%.

Pyre viens de se faire sabrer proprement - du coup mes 3 ou 4 legacy vont peut être valloir un peu de sous :D

----------


## Ravine

Y'a clairement une chouette passe sur les items qui etaient completement inutiles, ou avec des desavantages trop importants. Clairement, Immortal Flesh en fait partie. Belt of the Deceiver aussi pour moi (c'etait toujours la galere quand je cherchais des belts uniques, je matais le +max life, voyais le reduced block, et passais mon chemin)

----------


## Jalkar

Terminus Est: Increased Physical Damage mod increased to 220-260%. Now has Increased Critical Strike Chance of 50-75%.

Elle tape sévère maintenant...120-180% avant, sans le crit.
Elle était déjà très bonne pour les build Flicker Strike, maintenant elle est carrement violente

edit : Two-handed swords have had their weapon speed increased by 0.1 attacks per second, and their base damage reduced to compensate. This makes them the highest average speed two-handed weapon type.

hum, en fait le dps est pas forcement augmenté tant que ca

----------


## Ravine

On notera que quasi toutes les bottes uniques ont maintenant un mod +% Movement Speed.

----------


## Khamshinn

Toujours pas le 40ème challenge ?

----------


## lhf

Pourquoi avoir tuer reach of the council et drillneck ?




> On notera que quasi toutes les bottes uniques ont maintenant un mod +% Movement Speed.


Un peu indispensable vu que personne ne veut des bottes sans MS.

----------


## Jalkar

Ils n'ont pas annoncés la correction du bug qui permet d'équiper une Wand avec une arme de mélée classique

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Toujours pas le 40ème challenge ?


https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1839224 yen a 40 la.

----------


## Isdrydge

C'est ce WE la sortie de la 2.6 nouvelle saison ? Bon moment de test le jeu avant la 3.0 ?

----------


## Yshuya

> C'est ce WE la sortie de la 2.6 nouvelle saison ? Bon moment de test le jeu avant la 3.0 ?


Oui clairement, j'y retourne aussi Isdrydge

----------


## CaMarchePas

> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1839224 yen a 40 la.


Ils ont mis à jour, il manquait les warbands leaders.  :;):

----------


## Zephy

Ca m'a l'air d'etre accessible 36 challenges  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ca m'a l'air d'etre accessible 36 challenges


Bah j'en étais à 32 qui devraient se faire bien... du coup ça fait 33 avec les warbands (leaguestones+maps dédiées ça devrait le faire) et 34 avec les maps 8 mods (chiant à faire et ça coûte en vaal mais en comptant les boxs corrupted et le partage, ça peut aller 'vite' ). Resterait donc 2 à prendre dans les "très chiants", payer le kill du shaper et d'uber atziri c'est pas la ruine, sachant qu'il reste le rng pour encounter II et abaxoth !

----------


## Zephy

Du coup , dans les canards chinois , quels builds à faire ?

----------


## Kamikaze

A priori trickster ou occultiste CI avec le leech du tree ca va etre aussi fumé, voire plus, que d'habitude. Avec une forme de double dip comme le traditionnel poison. Ya eu aucun nerf particulier sauf vaal disci.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Malgré ce qui me semble être un nerf de l'aoe, je reste sur un pyromane : maraudeur fat life / rf / searing flame et autres trucs qui brûlent.

----------


## lhf

Pour le shaper kill, je peux ouvrir un portail, le faire à 99%, te dire de go au dernier moment et tu vas avoir le kill ?

----------


## Jalkar

Je pense que je vais tenter le necro max block EK Nova que j'ai posté il y a quelques pages. Avec le boost des ming's heart je perds moins de vie tout en étant capé chaos  ::): 
Je vais donc pouvoir jouer avec la Forbiddent taste wtf boutton j'ai besoin de vie :D

----------


## GUESH

Je vais commencer par un truc peu coûteux, probablement du chieftain totem, pour faire un peu de blé.

Probablement du summoner pour la suite, idéalement un truc pas trop trop coûteux non plus vu que j'aurai un temps de jeu bien moindre.

----------


## Isdrydge

Question pour un débutant sur PoE (mais grosse expérience HnS).

Classes builds sympa pour débuter ? Sachant que sur la plupart des jeux, je suis plutot un mec a jouer barbare ou cac, peu de casters dans un premier temps  ::): 

Y'a t'il des guides pour les noobs de PoE pour bien comprendre globalement le jeu ?

J'avais fait uniquement 2 actes y'a bien longtemps.

----------


## GUESH

> personne ne regarde mes guides



 ::ninja:: 


Et aussi les liens de la première page  ::):

----------


## Hargun

Sur le forum officiel, les builds de LiftingNerdBro sont souvent orienté débutant/starter de league, par exemple :
http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1050038

Perso ce sera un totem bladefall en starter et je verrais par la suite, peut être qu'il y aura encore des builds bizarres qui me feront de l’œil  ::):

----------


## lhf

> Je vais commencer par un truc peu coûteux, probablement du chieftain totem, pour faire un peu de blé.
> 
> Probablement du summoner pour la suite, idéalement un truc pas trop trop coûteux non plus vu que j'aurai un temps de jeu bien moindre.


Ca m'intéresse, je voulais un build totem, mais j'avais déjà fait le totem pizza.
Si tu as un petit lien à envoyer, ca serait sympa.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et aussi les liens de la première page


J'ai lu pas mal de truc sur la première, mais il y en a beaucoup. Vraiment beaucoup trop.
après, certains truc sont indispensable, comme le vorici calculator.

----------


## GUESH

Aussi, dans le sous-forum de chaque classe, tu as un post sujet épinglé qui liste de nombreux builds !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour le build Totem dont je parlais, c'est justement le lien qu'a mis Hargun juste au dessus ! Il commençait un peu à faiblir en T15 mais ça passait très bien avant (mon stuff était vraiment pourri vu que c'était mon "league opener").

----------


## lhf

merci à vous 2, je vais regarder ca.

----------


## Khamshinn

Un build (foireux) en Tornado Shot, ça passe en début de league ? Ça vaut quoi en phase de leveling ?

----------


## GUESH

Si c'est foireux ça va coincer à un moment, surtout en map avec les mécaniques de Legacy.

Un de mes premiers personnages, peut-être même le premier d'ailleurs, à l'époque de Perandus, était un Ranger TS. J'avais suivi ce guide, ça fonctionnait très bien et je n'ai pas souvenir de difficultés particulières au leveling.

----------


## lhf

j'en profite pour poser des questions : 

vous avez d'autres des cwdt chelou de ce genre : 




> Cast When Damage Taken (lvl 4), Arctic Breath (lvl 7), Greater Multiple Projectiles (max level) & Chain (max level)





> - Cast When Damage Taken (lvl 4),blabla Summon Skeletons (lvl 10)


Je connais les classiques avec IM ou les curses. J'ai vu un set up avec vortex.


Toujours sur CWDT, c'est quoi le délire entre le garder lvl 1 et le prendre lvl 20 ? Pourquoi dans certaines situations, on va en prendre un lvl 20 pour le cast moins souvent ?
A la première lecture, j'avais l'impression que c'était lvl 1 TOUT le temps.
Genre cwdt avec Molten Shell, à quel lvl veux t on cast son molten ?
D'ailleurs en parlant de lvl, il y a vraiment un interet à cast un golem de plus haut lvl via CWDT ?


Après, c'est quoi l'histoire avec Arctic Armor et bloodmagic ? On va perdre 25% de vie pour gagner une reduc phy et fire ? En quoi est ce rentable ?

----------


## Hargun

> Pour le build Totem dont je parlais, c'est justement le lien qu'a mis Hargun juste au dessus ! Il commençait un peu à faiblir en T15 mais ça passait très bien avant (mon stuff était vraiment pourri vu que c'était mon "league opener").



J'ai link son flametotem mais en effet il a bien un build warchief dans sa liste  ::): 

Je suis sur que c'est très sympa comme starter mais, pour moi, il y a 2 soucis majeurs. 
1. Il faut être a coté des totem warchief/protector pour qu'ils tapent.
2. Il faut accepter d'avoir la gueule/le stuff d'un bourrin mais de ne jamais taper  ::|: 

@lhf : Ça dépend de ce que tu veux que t'apporte ta config CWDT. 
Parfois tu veux juste l'effet du spell (genre cwdt juste pour le ralentissement par vortex) donc tu gardes CWDT lv 1 pour l'avoir souvent, ou pas, peut être que le spam vortex te fait lag un peu alors tu up ton cwdt pour avoir le vortex juste pour les mobs qui tiennent un peu.
Typiquement, est ce que c'est vraiment utile de mettre enfeeble quand tu te prends 500 dmg ? Peut être que c'est mieux d'attendre de prendre 2K mais que l'aoe curse soit plus grosse et plus puissante (parce que plus haut niveau).
Il faut aussi regarder par rapport à tes pv, quand tu as 13k ES, tu peux te permettre d'avoir des cwdt 20 sur tes config défensives. Et peut être une cwdt plus basse pour te faire des power charges... 
C'est vraiment TRÈS polyvalent les config cwdt.

P.-S. : Un golem haut niveau apporte un plus gros bonus. Mais tu vas pas attendre de prendre 3200 dmg (cwdt 20) si tu as 5k pv, tu ne le verras jamais ton golem; donc peut être juste cwdt 10, par exemple.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Je confirme le build marauder/warchief poutre pour pas cher, par contre c'est effectivement pas ultra fun en terme d'action (mais un peu comme la plupart des builds totem). 

Perso je le conseillerais pas à qqun qui commence le jeu, c'est pas parlant rapport aux sensations et à l'action, c'est plus du build de joueur expérimenté qui veut commencer une league peinard et qui voit plus ce que ça va lui ouvrir ensuite que de simplement s'arrêter au gameplay de ce perso là. Pour un débutant je conseillerais plutôt un build templar/sorciere Arc ou éventuellement un soso/shadow Freezing pulse. Après ça fait un moment que j'en ai pas fait donc je sais pas comment ils scalent ces temps-ci.

Après c'est aussi une question de goûts, y'a des débutants qui n'auront aucun problème à regarder les totems buter les mobs pendant 90 niveaux, mais le jour où ils passent sur un flicker strike et consorts ça va les changer  :^_^:

----------


## Jalkar

> j'en profite pour poser des questions : 
> 
> vous avez d'autres des cwdt chelou de ce genre : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Je connais les classiques avec IM ou les curses. J'ai vu un set up avec vortex.
> ...



Monter le niveau de CWDT ca sert sur le taux de proc (en fonction des baffes) mais aussi ce que tu veux faire avec.

Par exemple : un setup CWDT très puissant que j'ai utilisé pour mon build Righteous Fire : CWDT 20 + Molten Shell 20 + Leech Life. 
L’intérêt qu'il soit au niveau était de pouvoir monter le niveau de Molten Shell et donc des dégats de Molten Shell, et donc le soin généré via le leech.

Un autrer setup que j'aime bien c'est CWDT + Ball Lighting + GMP + Blind. (bas niveau pour le coup) ca permet d'aveugler les énemies et ca a pour effet de limiter leur capacité à te toucher. Avec un build Eva/Dodge c'est assez puissant ::):

----------


## GUESH

> Après, c'est quoi l'histoire avec Arctic Armor et bloodmagic ? On va perdre 25% de vie pour gagner une reduc phy et fire ? En quoi est ce rentable ?


Sans doute un build lowlife avec Shavronne's Wrappings. Du coup tu veux juste un peu de vie pour pouvoir caser tes auras, ton EHP sera basé essentiellement sur l'energy shield : passer de 400 à 300 de vie c'pas grave.

----------


## Hargun

> Sans doute un build lowlife avec Shavronne's Wrappings. Du coup tu veux juste un peu de vie pour pouvoir caser tes auras, ton EHP sera basé essentiellement sur l'energy shield : passer de 400 à 300 de vie c'pas grave.


Non non, c'est juste qu'avec bloodmagic tu débloques la reduc pour les aura. Donc il a arctic armor pour 700pv sur 5400.
Je suppose que c'est fort quand tu peux rester immobile, comme sur un build flame totem  ::):

----------


## GUESH

Quelle réduc ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Mortal conviction

----------


## GUESH

Ah oui vous parlez de bloodmagic dans l'arbre passif.

Je parlais de la gemme !

----------


## Hargun

> Ah oui vous parlez de bloodmagic dans l'arbre passif.
> 
> Je parlais de la gemme !


Mais lhf parle du build flame totem link plus haut ^^

----------


## GUESH

Oui effectivement, je n'avais pas vu qu'il y a avait ça dans le build

----------


## earnil

> Un build (foireux) en Tornado Shot, ça passe en début de league ? Ça vaut quoi en phase de leveling ?


J'en avais fait un au début de la dernière league, mais elem avec windripper. à bas niveau ça fait le travail mais au dessus de T10 c'est dur dur. Ça suffit quand même pour ce faire un peu de blé au début avant de switch sur un perso plus cher vu que ça coûte rien. Si tu pars sur un build phys/poison par contre, tu peux aller jusqu’à Shaper sans soucis.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Un build Vortex Elementalist avec Bitterdream ça marche très bien aussi en league starter et ça demande presque que dalle en matos pour un bon clear speed... Après ça galère un peu sur les boss mais ça fait bien le café jusqu'en map T10-14 (et ça demande même pas de 5L-6L) : http://poe-profile.info/profile/les_...u_styx/Lynmelh

----------


## Hargun

C'est pas chiant de faire un build qui repose sur un unique en starter ?
Tu me diras, je suis hyper lent alors poe.trade sera full avant que j'en ai besoin, mais sinon ?


P.-S.: lhf gris ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Jalkar

> C'est pas chiant de faire un build qui repose sur un unique en starter ?
> Tu me diras, je suis hyper lent alors poe.trade sera full avant que j'en ai besoin, mais sinon ?
> 
> 
> P.-S.: lhf gris ?


ca dépend des uniques  ::): 

Tu en fait un qui se base sur une shav, oui c'est chaud. tu en fait un sur bitterdream, très peu de soucis à te faire (il est commun)

----------


## Yshuya

> C'est pas chiant de faire un build qui repose sur un unique en starter ?
> Tu me diras, je suis hyper lent alors poe.trade sera full avant que j'en ai besoin, mais sinon ?
> 
> 
> P.-S.: lhf gris ?


Yep, je l'avais pas vu car il était parti en ignore chez moi. Good news ! 

Bon, je sais pas trop ce que je vais faire. Un build CI Spectral Throw mais j'aimerais faire autre chose qu'une ranger ...

----------


## CaMarchePas

Sorti mon blade flurry abyssal cry... du coup j'avais oublié mais je refais ça en premier perso legacy xD (là je l'avais fait "sur le tard" quand même). Au pire si les nerfs aoe se font ressentir, toujours moyen de l'adapter !


@Isdrydge : barbare, pas compliqué ! Tu prends le Maraudeur, tu vas chercher toutes les nodes de vie + unwavering stance (cannot evade mais cannot be stunned) + resolute technique (can't be evaded mais can't crit), une masse à deux mains, tu commences avec n'importe quoi, tu enchaines avec sunder (un bonheur pour leveler), au niveau 28 après gravicius tu passes sur earthquake. En support t'auras (lvl28 même quête ?) ton warchief totem et si t'en chies plus tard tu n'auras qu'à mettre quelques points pour passer double totem et plus taper toi même (mais c'est vraiment si t'es une quiche). En ascendance tu peux prendre ce que tu veux : berzerker pour mega leech, juggernaut pour mega tank... Bref, tu montes ta vie, ton armure un peu, tu tapes fort, tu réfléchis pas trop.  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

(oui gris, un coup d'oeil a ses derniers messages pour ce rendre compte que partout ou il passe c'est la meme chanson http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...=#post10685735 )

BREF. 
Perso ca sera probablement un Berserker Scorching Ray / Firestorm CWDT

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> C'est pas chiant de faire un build qui repose sur un unique en starter ?
> Tu me diras, je suis hyper lent alors poe.trade sera full avant que j'en ai besoin, mais sinon ?


Comme le dit Jalkar, ça dépend de l'unique en question... Dans le cas de Bitterdream, il est hyper-commun (t'auras même la chance de le loot toi-même ou un canard en lootera un à coup sûr) donc pas de soucis ! Le reste des uniques est adaptable à l'envie.

Et ça n'a pas de prix de pouvoir faire la nique en terme de clear-speed à de gros perso bien boosté... À l'époque, j'avais fait une démo à un contact de Dirian qui avait un matos pas dégue sur un build EQ et il a eu du mal à croire que j'allais aussi vite que lui sur une map "Plateau" avec mon Vortex sur le Bitterdream !  :Cigare:  C'était trop drôle !  ::P:

----------


## Dirian

> À l'époque, j'avais fait une démo à un contact de Dirian qui avait un matos pas dégue sur un build EQ et il a eu du mal à croire que j'allais aussi vite que lui sur une map "Plateau" avec mon Vortex sur le Bitterdream !  C'était trop drôle !


No Comment !

----------


## CaMarchePas

Pour Bourrino qui était intéressé et pour moi récupérer mes infos tout à l'heure au boulot et réfléchir sur le build ^^




> le cadavre de kripp bouge encore, 
> 
> et il joue avec un stuff de que tout le monde qualifierait de "merde"[/URL]


Lien vers le profil du perso : http://poe-profile.info/profile/krippers/KrippAbyss



Spoiler Alert! 





> :°
> 
> Quelques jours d'essais plus tard après avoir respect mon Sunder : http://poe-profile.info/profile/cama...underSUNDERAXE
> -acheté 5 griffes à 1 alch / fusing / chaos, la cinquième m'a donné le T1 attack speed  (claqué deux divines quand même par ce que le roll chaos était supra merdique  ) du coup oui avec le coup des divines ça vaut plus qu'une carcass jack :°
> -+-200 alt pour refaire une amulette, sauf que dans les rolls j'ai chopé une T1 crit chance (38%) / T1 ES (20%) que j'ai pas osé cassé et que je sais pas combien revendre non plus, elle servira pour autre chose ^^
> -2 chaos les gants déjà rolls o/
> -1 alch al ceinture, faudra reroll mieux (95+ life et force si je peux combler les resists)
> -je savais pas quoi faire sur les bottes mais en fait les 2  tones sont très bien pour combler les resist, j'ai pas la vitesse de déplacement mais en whirling blade je n'en ressens pas le besoin là, et en moins de 20 alts j'ai pas cherché plus loin ^^
> -les anneaux sont craft +int à la base pour les gemmes support (pas pour vortex ni ice breath), selon les jewels il peut me manquer beaucoup moins et donc possible de rajouter de la force (ou attack speed)
> ...





> T'as un lien ou j'ai loupé un truc dans l'article ? Y'a rien qui dit que ça va changer pour le HC...
> 
> ======
> 
> 
> Deuxième retour, quasi 90, http://poe-profile.info/profile/cama...underSUNDERAXE
> 
> Un peu amélioré le stuff :
> -ceinture qui me file quasi 600 hp à elle seule
> ...






Me faut un pseudo en rapport avec l'éternuement d'ici vendredi soir ! Faudra juste que je teste après le patch si la portée d'Abyssal Cry souffre trop ou pas du nerf de l'aoe.

----------


## Hargun

> Dans le cas de Bitterdream, il est hyper-commun (t'auras même la chance de le loot toi-même ou un canard en lootera un à coup sûr) donc pas de soucis ! Le reste des uniques est adaptable à l'envie.


J'ai loot 2 ou 3 Bitterdream sur Breach, il me semble en avoir vu un en rangeant mes onglets. Mais ce n'est pas vraiment ce que je voulais dire :P
Je parle plutôt du coté "vrai" starter, la league pop, lv 32 (2 ou 3h je dirais) et hop, il faut qu'un Bitterdream soit dispo sur poe.trade ET que tu ais les currencies... 3h après le début de la league :/

Après j'ai jamais joué ce build, c'est peut être pas si essentiel, genre tu dois pouvoir jouer 2j ou commencer les maps sans, je sais pas.

Je n'aime pas les totems mais je ne connais pas d'autres valeurs surs pour un starter en HC, du coup je vais peut être tenter ton build. Si je n'ai pas 200c dimanche, tu auras de mes nouvelles.

@CaMarchePas : Pas en starter hein ? oO

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'ai loot 2 ou 3 Bitterdream sur Breach, il me semble en avoir vu un en rangeant mes onglets. Mais ce n'est pas vraiment ce que je voulais dire :P
> Je parle plutôt du coté "vrai" starter, la league pop, lv 32 (2 ou 3h je dirais) et hop, il faut qu'un Bitterdream soit dispo sur poe.trade ET que tu ais les currencies... 3h après le début de la league :/


Bitterdream ça ne vaut vraiment rien, allez, un chaos la première heure de jeu ? Prend la quantité de joueurs au lancement, la quantité de joueurs qui vont mettre à vendre pas cher pour récup des trucs sur un item que la très grande majorité des joueurs ne va pas utiliser... ben généralement si le bitterdream ne vaut qu'une random currency dès le début de la ligue. 

Et en plus l'item tu n'en as pas besoin pour leveler, tu balances la sauce avec deux baguettes et hop roulez jeunessse ! Tu peux ne l'utiliser que plus tard si t'as envie, mais il fait le pâté et ne coûte... rien. 




> @CaMarchePas : Pas en starter hein ? oO


Bah si, forcément le leveling ça se fait pas (sauf coup de bol poe.trade / loot) avec le jewel et le matos bleu... mais c'est un maraudeur fat life au corps à corps, y'a pas de soucis de ce côté là... n'importe quels rares/uniques qui marche avec blade flurry et hop, roulez jeunesse. Pour attaquer les maps/dried lake des HP, BF et abyssal cry, faut rien de plus. 

Et ce build est très bien en starter : sorti du jewel tout le reste est modulable... je ne compte pas faire du T15 ce week end hein ! Et je ne compte pas avoir mon stuff actuel dessus dès les premiers jours... et pourtant même les bases de l'atlas peuvent être accessible pour une bouchée de pain assez tôt (les farmeurs qui lootent ces bases en ilvl75 vont préférer les revendre pour quelques currencies que les rolls rares cheres ) et la carte pour la griffe idem...

----------


## Yshuya

ça me botte bien comme build.

----------


## Ravine

http://imgur.com/a/o9yBZ

----------


## GUESH

Super le récap !  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Euh dès le début y'a une erreur j'ai pas regardé le reste mais il manque le ignite nearby sur le premier ring là

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Je pars sur un build lacerate gladiator, avec pour objectif de me chopper un BoR legacy, et un soul taker legacy. 

Rien de bien méchant en somme. 

Ah et personne n'a relevé mais plus de diviner box hors map. Dommage j'avais looté the fiend sur battlefront moi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

> Euh dès le début y'a une erreur j'ai pas regardé le reste mais il manque le ignite nearby sur le premier ring là


Ok j'ai rien dit j'ai confondu avec Berek's Respite

My bad

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah mais il manque respite du coup  :tired: 

Ah bah non il est à la fin.

BON OK J'AI RIEN DIT CA A LAIR NIQUEL

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ils touchent pas à Jack the axe? Dommage, elle est un chouia faiblarde, ou alors lui rajouter un truc sympa comme cullling strike.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Hmmmmmmmm mais avec ce nouveau Victario Influence y'a grave moyen que je ressucite mon blink mirror, mais en dueliste cette fois, avec Fortify et peut-être low life ou MOM, à voir.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah si y'a une erreur il manque lesser shrine sur the gull  ::o:

----------


## wakabayashi

Je prends mon petit supporter Pack, je vide mes stashs en standard, je suis impatient que cette nouvelle league commence. J'ai pas joué à toute, je crois que j'ai commencé sur la troisième league et j'ai eu un gros passage à vide de presque une année. Ca va me permettre de découvrir les uniques et les leagues que j'ai loupé.

----------


## Ravine

> Ils touchent pas à Jack the axe? Dommage, elle est un chouia faiblarde, ou alors lui rajouter un truc sympa comme cullling strike.


Toutes les one handed recoivent un buff, donc potentiellement, Jack, The Axe, aussi

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Also, Skill Tree

https://github.com/EmmittJ/PoESkillT...ases/tag/2.6.0

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Toutes les one handed recoivent un buff, donc potentiellement, Jack, The Axe, aussi
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Also, Skill Tree
> 
> https://github.com/EmmittJ/PoESkillT...ases/tag/2.6.0


Je parlais du rework des uniques, le buff on l'a déja vu sur breach avec le range des 1H, mais il me semble que le gros sera ajouté en 3.0.

----------


## Dirian

J'annonce: Build Wild Strike Slayer !

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Merci pour les liens de builds et détails ! (sympa ce PoE-Profile.info, très visuel)

Le problème avec les grosses pauses est qu’une grande partie des skills et autres uniques semblent vraiment intéressants, ça donne envie d’essayer trop de choses. Déjà que je m’éclate avec le peu que je fais tourner sur un Assa BF pas optimisé…

Vous êtes pénibles avec vos idées stimulantes !

----------


## Shtong

Je suis un peu dans la même situation, je sais pas trop par quoi commencer  ::wacko::  ... Vu qu'ils ont sorti le nouveau skill tree je vais essayer de bidouiller un peu avec pour faire un premier perso raisonnable en SSF

----------


## Yshuya

Je veux faire ça : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...69788/page/145

Question :

- Je level directement en ES ? Où j'ai rien compris ?

- Je level jsuqu'au 45 50 et puis CI quand j'ai 4K ES ? Où j'ai toujours rien compris.

- Je level avec quoi ? Blade Fury  ?

PS : C'est une idée de merde comme starter car ça coûte beaucoup trop chère ?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Je veux faire ça : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...69788/page/145
> 
> Question :
> 
> - Je level directement en ES ? Où j'ai rien compris ?
> 
> - Je level jsuqu'au 45 50 et puis CI quand j'ai 4K ES ? Où j'ai toujours rien compris.
> 
> - Je level avec quoi ? Blade Fury  ?
> ...


Désolé mais tu peux oublier direct ! Il faut du très très gros matos (à vue de nez +50 ex de matos minimum) donc oui, en league starter, tu peux oublier...

----------


## Dirian

> J'annonce: Build Wild Strike Slayer !


https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...Vh-WP8xf1u_ro=

Sauf qu'en Berserker ca donnerait un truc pas moche non plus: https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...ZI-F_9bv4K_o8=

J'hesite, je ne sais plus quoi choisir, vous avez des idees ?

----------


## Yshuya

> Désolé mais tu peux oublier direct ! Il faut du très très gros matos (à vue de nez +50 ex de matos minimum) donc oui, en league starter, tu peux oublier...


J'ai regardé les prix, qu'est ce qui coûte si cher (je comptais zappé les skyforth) à part l'amulette 1 exalt que je ne sais pas si je peux zappé.

----------


## Jalkar

> J'ai regardé les prix, qu'est ce qui coûte si cher (je comptais zappé les skyforth) à part l'amulette 1 exalt que je ne sais pas si je peux zappé.


Les "The scourge" en début de ligue c'est très recherché.
En Breach sur le 1er moi elles tournaient à 3/4ex...

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> J'ai regardé les prix, qu'est ce qui coûte si cher (je comptais zappé les skyforth) à part l'amulette 1 exalt que je ne sais pas si je peux zappé.


Le principal problème ce n'est pas que le prix... c'est aussi tout un lot d'uniques qui arriverons plus tard sur le marché que les autres. Surtout les griffes "The Scourge" ne droppent que sur la Chimère (map T16) et si on a de la chance. Le reste, ça reste des uniques relativement recherché en début de league (Abyssus / Voidheart qui demande une prophétie) et des items orientés max ES (qui sont un peu la "meta" du moment) qui vont couter cher par défaut... Globalement, c'est tout ce qu'il faut éviter en league starter !

En gros, c'est le genre de build auquel tu commence à penser quand tu as minimum 10 ex et/ou une part du matos déjà en stock dans tes coffres !

----------


## Jalkar

> https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...Vh-WP8xf1u_ro=
> 
> Sauf qu'en Berserker ca donnerait un truc pas moche non plus: https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...ZI-F_9bv4K_o8=
> 
> J'hesite, je ne sais plus quoi choisir, vous avez des idees ?


Pour moi l'interet de Slayer c'était de pouvoir se passer de VP avec le leech qui ne s'arrete pas... (et en bonus profiter de la nouvelle carnage heart) du coup je dirais en berserker ^^

----------


## Yshuya

> Le principal problème ce n'est pas que le prix... c'est aussi tout un lot d'uniques qui arriverons plus tard sur le marché que les autres. Surtout les griffes "The Scourge" ne droppent que sur la Chimère (map T16) et si on a de la chance. Le reste, ça reste des uniques relativement recherché en début de league (Abyssus / Voidheart qui demande une prophétie) et des items orientés max ES (qui sont un peu la "meta" du moment) qui vont couter cher par défaut... Globalement, c'est tout ce qu'il faut éviter en league starter !
> 
> En gros, c'est le genre de build auquel tu commence à penser quand tu as minimum 10 ex et/ou une part du matos déjà en stock dans tes coffres !


Ok, je comprends mieux. C'est vrai que j'ai regardé au niveau des prix du standard qui ne sont pas du tout réaliste. Je vais me chercher autre chose.

----------


## Zephy

> Je veux faire ça : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...69788/page/145
> 
> Question :
> 
> - Je level directement en ES ? Où j'ai rien compris ?
> 
> 
> - Je level jsuqu'au 45 50 et puis CI quand j'ai 4K ES ? Où j'ai toujours rien compris.
> 
> ...


Vous en avez d'autres des comme ça ?  ::P: 

Ps : Pour ma part ce sera un Totem Flameblast  Inquisitor pour commencer  ::P:

----------


## Jalkar

en league starter à pas cher il y a dual RF totem : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1510181
Aucun unique requis, pas mal de dps à pas cher  ::): 
Ca se transforme bien en build RF "classique" derrière (ce que j'avais fait)



Tuto "how to create a build": https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i2o2wW7xbQ ca reprend les basiques, c'est intéressant  ::):

----------


## Yshuya

> en league starter à pas cher il y a dual RF totem : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1510181
> Aucun unique requis, pas mal de dps à pas cher 
> Ca se transforme bien en build RF "classique" derrière (ce que j'avais fait)
> 
> 
> 
> Tuto "how to create a build": https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i2o2wW7xbQ ca reprend les basiques, c'est intéressant


Le how create un build, je considère ça comme hors de portée pour moi...

----------


## Leybi

> J'ai regardé les prix, qu'est ce qui coûte si cher (je comptais zappé les skyforth) à part l'amulette 1 exalt que je ne sais pas si je peux zappé.


Attention pour ce genre de build, c'est souvent pas les uniques qui sont les plus chers. Pour atteindre ce dps, l'arbre de passif est complètement tourné vers les dommages, ça veut dire qu'il assure sa survie (ES + résists) avec une poignée de rares qui sont très très bien roll... Avoir une Vaal Regalia 930es double res +50 intel 6link au début d'une nouvelle league, bonne chance ! La grande majorité des joueurs ne peuvent pas se l'acheter même après 2 mois de ligue. Je parle même pas de sa chiée de jewels (full elemental resist donc sans ça t'es pas maxé resist et tu te fais one shot en map) qui doivent coûter à peu près 5 reins et demi  ::P: 

Ce build c'est un peu la salade tomates oignons de ce qu'il ne faut pas faire en début de ligue en fait: des tonnes d'uniques recherchés, un arbre full dps sans aucune survie, du stuff rare hors de portée de la majorité des joueurs, beaucoup de jewels 4 mods (qui sont très cher à trade/craft en début de ligue, c'est en général la dernière chose que tu optimises sur ton stuff). Même avec la moitié de son stuff, ce qui est déjà énorme en currency, tu risques de te faire péter le cul par tous les boss.

Petit pro tip pour trouver un build, en général quand le mec se fait mousser sur son dps maximum dans le titre du post c'est hors de portée pour un joueur moyen de ligue  :^_^:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Le how create un build, je considère ça comme hors de portée pour moi...


C'est une erreur imho, si tu connais déjà un peu le jeu (donc tu es capable d'avoir un minimum de recul sur l'efficacité de ton perso, et un objectif tangible en ligne de mire), c'est très gratifiant et au final pas si compliqué que ça. 

C'est pas parce qu'il y a des builds a ouate gazillions de dégâts sur les forums que tu peux pas produire un build qui marche pour 90% du contenu. D'autant que pour beaucoup de ces builds, il va te falloir un matos que tu pourras souvent pas atteindre (sauf ultra moule, gros temps de jeu/farm ou accident), et dans ce cas là, sorti de l'opti absolu, les builds en question retombent dans une fourchette de dégâts et d'efficacité plus raisonnable/atteignable par d'autres persos.


Pour moi atm le plus chiant demeure la méta objets, parce que c'est changeant, c'est conditionné à beaucoup de choses et dans l'ensemble ça va obliger à jouer le trading endgame, dont je me suis lassé. Cela étant c'est pas une obligation pour commencer à theorycrafter des builds, faut prendre une étape à la fois.


Perso sur cette league ça va être SSF, et pour premier perso d'un côté ma raison me dis d'aller sur un marauder/duelist ground slam, mais d'un autre côté j'ai un projet d'assassin ethereal knives crit poison qui me titille depuis un moment, donc à voir lequel va l'emporter au final  ::):

----------


## Exureris

> en league starter à pas cher il y a dual RF totem : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1510181
> Aucun unique requis, pas mal de dps à pas cher


Mais par contre c'est souvent chiant comme tous les builds totems  ::(: 

J'hésite à partir sur 
- une occultiste ED+Contagion (mais déjà fait. Confort zone on va dire)
- Une ranger ice shot
- Un shadow ice trap
- Totem RF ou flameblast

----------


## cailloux

Moi aussi SSF comme d'hab.

----------


## Jalkar

> Mais par contre c'est souvent chiant comme tous les builds totems


Beh je disais ca avant d'avoir fait un build totem ^^
et au final c'est pas si chiant que ca, tu es pas passif du tout : il faut replacer les totems, curser,...

----------


## Exureris

J'ai fait un RF sur la league prophecy je crois et je m'étais quand même bien ennuyé. Bizarrement plus qu'avec mon flameblast. Je mets ça sur le compte des effets à l'écran :D

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> J'ai fait un RF sur la league prophecy je crois et je m'étais quand même bien ennuyé. Bizarrement plus qu'avec mon flameblast. Je mets ça sur le compte des effets à l'écran :D


Ouais pareil j'ai amené un warchief totem niv 90+ sur essence, bah faut avouer que j'ai quand même trouvé ça relativement ennuyeux, mais après c'est chacun ses goûts  :;):

----------


## Hargun

Le problème avec les totems, c'est le petit délai avant le clean, comme avec les builds CwC...
Mais il faut avouer que ça fait le taff avec quasi rien (sauf flameblast je trouve, sous les 200% de FC c'est d'un ennui mortel) et que c'est super safe.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> en league starter à pas cher il y a dual RF totem : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1510181
> Aucun unique requis, pas mal de dps à pas cher 
> Ca se transforme bien en build RF "classique" derrière (ce que j'avais fait)


Je plussoie pour ce build. Je l'ai déjà fait en league starter et j'ai tué Uber-Atziri avec... donc en terme de potentiel de progression et de bourrinage à haut niveau, c'est top ! Après, le feeling est spécifique mais moi, j'ai adoré !  :;):

----------


## Yshuya

> Vous en avez d'autres des comme ça ? 
> 
> Ps : Pour ma part ce sera un Totem Flameblast  Inquisitor pour commencer


Toi, je remarque que t'es toujours un gros ...

----------


## Zephy

> Toi, je remarque que t'es toujours un gros ...


Finis ta phrase j'ai pas pu tout lire  ::ninja::

----------


## Ravine



----------


## Zephy

> 


Peut on faire pire niveau bordel a l'écran ?  ::P:

----------


## Jalkar

> Peut on faire pire niveau bordel a l'écran ?


être plusieurs à le faire?  ::XD::

----------


## Zephy

Crash Server Incoming  ::P:

----------


## cailloux

La musique  !

----------


## Zephy

On devrait en faire notre chanson de guilde  ::P:

----------


## wakabayashi

Moi je pars sur un gladiator, c'est classique, en mode block, comme je l'avais fait dans la league précédente. Ca va assez loin et on peut arriver autour de 75% de Block. Pas besoin d'un stuff de fou pour commencer, par contre la soul taker en Legacy va couter un bras j'imagine. Le reste est assez simple et pas cher, à part peut être the Antvil en début de league, au pire sans sans vaal pour commencer. Bref vivement demain  ::P:

----------


## Ifit

Bah vu le patchnote c'est vraiment PathOfEnergyShield , même pour le lvling maintenant. 
C'est cool mais ils ont complétement oublié les build life pour le endgame  ::'(:

----------


## pepito

Les gros changement de gameplay devraient être pour la 3.0.
Et la life ça reste jouable, juste l'ultra end game qui est chaud, en breach, j'ai joué un perso hache/block life based (static strike) et je pouvais faire les T16 sans trop de problème. Juste pas de shaper/uber atziri.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Clair ! Tout le monde pleure sur les builds Life. Moi, je comprend pas...
Certes les builds ES sont cools et peuvent monter assez haut en terme de pool de pv mais ça ne rend absolument pas les builds Life caduques ! Pour avoir joué globalement un peu plus de build Life qu'ES... j'ai pas trop vu un écart si important entre les deux ! Bref, ça chouine comme d'hab' pour pas grand chose...

----------


## Ifit

C'est plus le fait que le end/late game (T16/Shaper/Uber Lab/Uber Atziri) pour les builds ES est plus facile/safe pour un budget "modeste" et pour tout build CI/VP . 
Le end/late game pour les builds life est beaucoup plus compliqué/limité à certain build.

C'est pas une question de pleure mais force est constaté que faire un n'importe quel build ES low life/CI  + VP et c'est gagné  :Cigare:  alors que les builds life sont beaucoup plus conditionnel.

----------


## Hargun

> Clair ! Tout le monde pleure sur les builds Life. Moi, je comprend pas...
> Certes les builds ES sont cools et peuvent monter assez haut en terme de pool de pv mais ça ne rend absolument pas les builds Life caduques ! Pour avoir joué globalement un peu plus de build Life qu'ES... j'ai pas trop vu un écart si important entre les deux ! Bref, ça chouine comme d'hab' pour pas grand chose...


Quand même... Avec CI tu peux, sans sacrifier de dps, facilement passer les 10k (en ignorant le chaos, et ça fait quand même beaucoup de mécanismes) alors qu'un build classique life c'est 7k quand t'es bien stuff :/
S'pas pour rien s'ils nerf la combo CI/Vaal pact/Ghost, avec du gros stuff les builds life ont beaucoup de mal à tenir la comparaison.

Je ne dis pas que life c'est de la merde ou que ça fait pas d'endgame, je dis juste que c'est plus facile en CI et que c'est pas mal de rééquilibrer les choses.

----------


## Zephy

Surtout qu'en builds Life , le End Game est quand meme accessible avec environ 5k5 voir 6k Hp , et de toute manière l'Es se prendra un nerf à la 3.0 .

Ps : Vu mon skill Légendaire , je commence CI ou Life ?  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Oui clairement Life n'est pas caduque et ES reste un peu plus cher mais passé un certain seuil ES est vraiment violent comparé à Life.

Plus de place dans l'arbre, plus de survie, plus de flasques utiles, etc.

----------


## Hargun

> Ps : Vu mon skill Légendaire , je commence CI ou Life ?


Perso, je start toujours Life, le bon stuff CI est hors de prix.

Et puis bon, totem CI... ça fait du chemin.

----------


## Zephy

C'est faisable en CI , surtout en 5L , après tout dépendra de ma "moulitude"  ::P:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Oui clairement Life n'est pas caduque et ES reste un peu plus cher mais passé un certain seuil ES est vraiment violent comparé à Life.
> 
> Plus de place dans l'arbre, plus de survie, plus de flasques utiles, etc.


Je suis d'accord pour l'effet de seuil, mais globalement atteindre ce seuil n'est pas à la portée du gros des joueurs de PoE ( les armures à 800 - 900 ES et les casques à +400 ES, ça coûte les yeux de la tête) et l'autre soucis, c'est qu'on est souvent sur une config avec Leech + Vaal Pact + Ghost Reaver avec ce genre de build... ya plein de build qui jouent autrement et où la config Life est plus souple dans ces autres cas. Enfin, c'est mon avis sur la question.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah avec Occultist et Trickster ça résout pas mal ce problème et surtout les embrouilles du genre soul strike ou craft de vagan sur les rings. Tu regen le shield très très vite et t'as un pool énorme, + souvent la place pour dual curse. Donc t'es vraiment intouchable et discipline (t'as souvent les nodes aura) te permet d'y aller avec un chest pas si tendax à trouver au final surtout avec les essences et autre

----------


## Ifit

Je pense me faire un build autour de EK crit avec le nouvel jewel en CI+VP.
Certain on la même idée ? des tree à partager ? 
Le nouvel jewel peut il etre utilisé plusieurs fois et donc 10 proj * X jewels en AOE ?

edit:
Comme je par pour du crit je pense utiliser http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Marylene%27s_Fallacy avec son buff  ::wub::  , du coup pas de chayula pour le "cannot stunned".
A par avec les skyforth il y a un autre moyen de gérer les stun avec un perso CI correctement?

----------


## Hargun

Pour les stuns, tu as l'anneau Valyrium et l'enchant boots.
En HoWA tu peux aller chercher Unwavering Stance aussi...

----------


## Ifit

> Pour les stuns, tu as l'anneau Valyrium et l'enchant boots.


ah mais oui !!!! 
Un tree dans ce genre doit etre pas trop mal : https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...Ii9Fnw4tWTJw==

----------


## Ravine

Vortex Trap Duskdawn?
Assassin Terminus Flicker Strike?
Slayer Wild Strike?

Que de choix, que de possibilites!

----------


## Hargun

Et il te reste moins de 20h pour te décider !

Je suis dans le même cas en faite...
Surtout avec tous ces petits malins qui postent leurs builds "starter" le jour de la release  ::'(:

----------


## Enyss

Je vais test un Inquisitor Wild Strike en mode crit staff... On va voir ce que ça donne  ::trollface::

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je n'avais pas vu passer ceux là, ils me semblent pas mal. Celui de frost ball surtout, pour bien foutre le brun ! :°

----------


## GUESH

Je viens de me rappeler que je travaillais demain. Tristesse infinie  ::(: 


Si vous aimez l'AOE

----------


## Shtong

Moi pour éviter de trop me poser la question du starter j'ai décidé de partir sur la build righteous fire suggérée page précédente, ça sera l'occastion d'essayer cette build donc tout le monde parle  ::P:

----------


## kennyo

Salut, j'aimerais voir le bout du jeu, et je me dis que cette nouvelle saison c'est l'occasion de le faire. 

Alors lors de mon seul essai, je n'ai pas passé l'acte 1 (j'étais dans une espèce de prison). 

L'idée c'est d'aller au bout du scénario, pas forcément farm les zones HL et m'opti à mort. Pour comparer à D3, ça serait de tuer Diablo. 

J'aimerai jouer un espèce de nécro ou un cac avec du vol de vie. 

Tout ça c'est jouable ? Des conseils ? Je sais pas du tout à quoi m'attendre pour ce qui est de l'agencement du end game (contrairement à D3).

----------


## Yshuya

> Salut, j'aimerais voir le bout du jeu, et je me dis que cette nouvelle saison c'est l'occasion de le faire. 
> 
> Alors lors de mon seul essai, je n'ai pas passé l'acte 1 (j'étais dans une espèce de prison). 
> 
> L'idée c'est d'aller au bout du scénario, pas forcément farm les zones HL et m'opti à mort. Pour comparer à D3, ça serait de tuer Diablo. 
> 
> J'aimerai jouer un espèce de nécro ou un cac avec du vol de vie. 
> 
> Tout ça c'est jouable ? Des conseils ? Je sais pas du tout à quoi m'attendre pour ce qui est de l'agencement du end game (contrairement à D3).


Tout est jouable tout est faisable pour un nécro, là base serait Templar ou Witch.

----------


## Kamikaze

Je serai des ce soir en league HC. Je jouerai soit necro zombie, assassin coc discharge staff, hierophant totem, slayer flicker ou champion blink mirror. (Oui jhesite beaucoup)

Mais tout ca pour dire que si vous etes en HC je serai la!

----------


## wakabayashi

Petite question, le mumble est utilisé par les canards sur le jeu ou vous n'utilisez que le chat de la guild?

----------


## Ravine

Mumble et guild chat. En debut de league, le Mumble est generalement plein (soit 6-7 personnes en gros)

----------


## Jalkar

> champion blink mirror. (Oui jhesite beaucoup)
> 
> Mais tout ca pour dire que si vous etes en HC je serai la!


Est-ce que tu as un build/Arbre pour celui la ?

----------


## Ravine

http://i.imgur.com/6yB3QZa.gifv

Get Ready To Roll!

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> http://i.imgur.com/6yB3QZa.gifv
> 
> Get Ready To Roll!


Ahah ! Il y a 5 minutes, j'ai hésité à le remettre me disant que tu l'avais pas encore remis !  :;):

----------


## Hargun

> Tout ça c'est jouable ? Des conseils ? Je sais pas du tout à quoi m'attendre pour ce qui est de l'agencement du end game (contrairement à D3).


Pour le càc :
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1540118

Si ton but c'est finir le normal, choisis un skill qui te semble sympa, même s'il ne tient pas en end-game il tiendra bien jusqu'à "la fin du scénario"  ::): 

Je ne vois pas trop ce que tu entends par agencement du end-game. Tu as 3 difficultés, comme sur D2 mais vers la fin de la troisième tu débloques la possibilité d’accéder à des maps (~130 différentes il me semble), une zone avec un ou plusieurs boss finaux. Rangées par tier (le level des mobs qui les peuplent), elles fonctionnent comme la plupart des items du jeu.
Par exemple, une map simple :

Et 2 maps beaucoup moins simples :


Voila, sachant qu'il y a quelques boss (les gardiens et shaper) qui ne sont accessibles qu'avec les maps.

----------


## wakabayashi

> Mumble et guild chat. En debut de league, le Mumble est generalement plein (soit 6-7 personnes en gros)


D'accord, je passerai surement sur le mumble dans ce cas, j'avais un peu peur qu'il soit vide  ::):

----------


## kennyo

> Pour le càc :
> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1540118
> 
> Si ton but c'est finir le normal, choisis un skill qui te semble sympa, même s'il ne tient pas en end-game il tiendra bien jusqu'à "la fin du scénario" 
> 
> Je ne vois pas trop ce que tu entends par agencement du end-game. Tu as 3 difficultés, comme sur D2 mais vers la fin de la troisième tu débloques la possibilité d’accéder à des maps (~130 différentes il me semble), une zone avec un ou plusieurs boss finaux. Rangées par tier (le level des mobs qui les peuplent), elles fonctionnent comme la plupart des items du jeu.
> Par exemple, une map simple :
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/d468...465f96a2c6.jpg
> Et 2 maps beaucoup moins simples :
> ...


D'accord, on fait 3 fois le jeu et après on accède au end game via des maps avec des affixes, un peu à l'image des failles de Diablo 3 ?

----------


## Hargun

> D'accord, on fait 3 fois le jeu et après on accède au end game via des maps avec des affixes, un peu à l'image des failles de Diablo 3 ?


Ça fait un bail que je n'ai pas touché à D3 mais oui, c'est un système proche, sans l'histoire de timer pour passer au niveau au dessus.

----------


## Yshuya

> D'accord, on fait 3 fois le jeu et après on accède au end game via des maps avec des affixes, un peu à l'image des failles de Diablo 3 ?


Oui c'est exactement ça.


J'ai choisi Flameblast : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...1744618/page/1

On verra bien.

Pour leveler le plus rapidement possible, le mieux c'est de ne faire le laby qu'une fois en Merciless. On s'en fout du Laby avant ? Est ce que les trucs d'essences cela vaut la peine où c'est comme les strongbox avant le level 60(voir plus ?), On s'en fout ?

----------


## Ravine

#MinuteBuild

Assassin of the Doubting Knigth
www.poeurl.com/7bi

Flicker Strike / Melee Splash / MPD / Added Chaos Damage / Multi Strike / Increased Crit Damage

Setup d'aura possibles (en fonction des sous)
Starkonja: Blasphemy [Poacher's Mark] - Grace
Alpha's Howl: Blasphemy [Poacher's Mark] - Grace - Arctic Armour

C'est 100% de chance de poison et bleed sur un critical hit. Assassin nous donne 100% more poison & bleed on critical hit. Et j'ai jamais joue Flicker Strike mais ca me plairait bien de tester pour une fois.

----------


## Jalkar

> #MinuteBuild
> 
> Assassin of the Doubting Knigth
> www.poeurl.com/7bi
> 
> Flicker Strike / Melee Splash / MPD / Added Chaos Damage / Multi Strike / Increased Crit Damage
> 
> Setup d'aura possibles (en fonction des sous)
> Starkonja: Blasphemy [Poacher's Mark] - Grace
> ...


tu va avoir seulement 30% de chance de generé une frenzy on kill, ca me semble léger pour Flicker tranquillement

----------


## Ravine

Je pourrais tout a fait coller une paire de Blood Dance dans le tas pour passer a 50-60%, et faire une transition vers des trucs qui coutent plus cher plus tard.
A noter qu'un Frenzy / FA sur le cote peut tout a fait se concevoir pour balancer les downtimes de Frenzy Charge
(et bien sur Blood Rage existe toujours, par contre ca risque de piquer, donc va falloir que ca assure niveau life leech)

(je garde le texte precedent pour reference)

L'arbre me fournit 2.4% life regen. The Blood Dance fournit 0.5% regen par Frenzy Charge. A partir de 4 Frenzy Charges, j'ai completement annule la degen de Blood Rage (4% Life).
Ca fait donc 25% (Blood Rage) + 20% (The Blood Dance pourries) + 25% (Poacher's Mark) = 70% de chances de gagner une Frenzy Charge on kill.

C'est pas aussi facile qu'avec un Oro Ignite, ou la future Terminus Est, mais ca me parait jouable quand meme. Ou je me fourvoies completement?

(Sinon je fous Blade Flurry comme tout le monde et puis c'est marre  ::):  )

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> [s]Ca fait donc 25% (Blood Rage) + 20% (The Blood Dance pourries) + 25% (Poacher's Mark) = 70% de chances de gagner une Frenzy Charge on kill.
> 
> C'est pas aussi facile qu'avec un Oro Ignite, ou la future Terminus Est, mais ca me parait jouable quand meme. Ou je me fourvoies completement?


Pour avoir converti mon build HoWA Blade Flurry Raider en version Flicker pour le fun et sans rien changer au build à part la skill principale et quelques supports... ça passait très, très bien avec juste 45% de Frenzy Charge on Kill (25% Blood Rage + 20% Avatar of the Slaughter). Donc je pense que si tu as le DPS, ça devrait très bien aller !  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Thanks pour le retour Styx

Sinon pour reference, le patch note en version "lisible" sur le wiki http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Version_2.6.0

----------


## Zephy

3h30 avant de commencer , 5 Litres de jus d'orange pret  ::P:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> 3h30 avant de commencer , 5 Litres de jus d'orange pret


T'es sûr qu'il y a pas de vodka dans ton jus d'orange ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Zephy

Du Rhum , pas de vodka , en sachant que je bosse le lendemain je vais être super frais :D

----------


## Ravine

> 3h30 avant de commencer , *5 Litres de jus d'orange* pret


https://imgur.com/r9xQdkK

----------


## Zephy

Oups tu m'as démasqué  ::P:

----------


## Exureris

Bon au final ce sera soit une witch SRS, ou firestorm, ou un gladiator...Rhaaa j'arrive pas à me décider. Ca va encore finir en Totem RF cette histoire  ::XD::

----------


## Zephy

Totem Flamblast 
Nom du perso : Pizzaloot ou AlloPizza ?  ::P:

----------


## GUESH

Plus que trois heures  ::): 



Encore trois heures  ::'(:

----------


## Ravine

Mangez des fruits, buvez de l'eau, faisez des pauses

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ury_here_is_a/




> Since I wont be chasing any leaderboards, I plan to at the end of the hour do pushups and situps equal to the number of levels I've gained. Sometimes extra if I found any uniques.

----------


## pepito

Plus la bonne heure de file avant de pouvoir se connecter  ::ninja::

----------


## Zephy

Une heure minimum .

----------


## Ravine

https://twitter.com/pathofexile/stat...13510360481792

----------


## Zephy

Heureusement que j'ai commencé à Dl vu ma connexion  de campagnard  ::(:

----------


## Ravine

Sinon rien a voir; je checkais peinardos les conversion jewels, et comme j'ai pas vraiment suivi la meta bladefall/bladevortex et autres, je me demande si ca s'est deja vu de placer Cold Steel dans le jewel slot de la Witch, pour convertir tout ces nodes Cold Damage en Physical Damage
http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Cold_Steel

Parce que mine de rien ca couvre potentiellement +72% Physical Damage

----------


## Yshuya

> Oui c'est exactement ça.
> 
> 
> J'ai choisi Flameblast : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...1744618/page/1
> 
> On verra bien.
> 
> Pour leveler le plus rapidement possible, le mieux c'est de ne faire le laby qu'une fois en Merciless. On s'en fout du Laby avant ? Est ce que les trucs d'essences cela vaut la peine où c'est comme les strongbox avant le level 60(voir plus ?), On s'en fout ?


Si il y en a qui s'embête, je veux bien une chtite réponse. Et aussi les essences globalement leur utilité s'est de partir d'un item blanc pour en faire un bon item rare. (j'ai plutôt rien compris au essence)

----------


## Ravine

Le Labyrinthe tu le fais quand tu te sens d'attaque. Perso je retourne faire le Lab Normal quand j'arrive en Cruel/moitie de l'acte 1 cruel. C'est pas indispensable, donc autant le faire quand tu peux le traverser sans forcer.

Les essences c'est pas indispensable non plus. Perso j'en ai zero utilite vu que c'est plus du crafting qu'autre chose, mais dans certains cas ca peut etre vraiment cool (genre l'essence qui permettait de craft une arme qui faisait du degat de chaos bien gras). Sur Breach, je revendais mes essences interessantes. Ca faisait du Chaos Orb a pas cher.

http://poe.ninja/  est votre ami pour les reventes d'essences, de cartes, et autres. Et verifiez toujours si c'est pas une manipulation du marche par un groupe de connards.

----------


## Jalkar

> Sinon rien a voir; je checkais peinardos les conversion jewels, et comme j'ai pas vraiment suivi la meta bladefall/bladevortex et autres, je me demande si ca s'est deja vu de placer Cold Steel dans le jewel slot de la Witch, pour convertir tout ces nodes Cold Damage en Physical Damage
> http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Cold_Steel
> 
> Parce que mine de rien ca couvre potentiellement +72% Physical Damage


le truc c'est que les noeuds physique du côté du shadow sont plus intéressant (car ils ont le chaos avec/proche), donc je sais pas si c'est rentable d'aller se balader aussi loin

----------


## Ravine

> le truc c'est que les noeuds physique du côté du shadow sont plus intéressant (car ils ont le chaos avec/proche), donc je sais pas si c'est rentable d'aller se balader aussi loin


Et si je fais un Shield Charge / Cast on Crit / EK Nova / Chaos Inoculation, comme ca, pouf pouf; ca serait interessant, et sur la route, non?

 ::):

----------


## Hargun

The servers are not yet online. You have been placed in a queue to log in when they come up.
There are *13657* people ahead of you in the queue.

 ::ninja::

----------


## GUESH

3544  ::):

----------


## Shtong

*13204* pour moi :D

----------


## Enyss

*15446*

Et finalement, je pense que je vais faire une Ouïtch SRS

----------


## GUESH

Templar ou Witch pizza totem pour ma part, avec un respec sur du vaal spark ou du summoner

----------


## Shtong

Moi je vais faire une Ouïtch lorraine en attendant que ça démarre

----------


## Jalkar

> Et si je fais un Shield Charge / Cast on Crit / EK Nova / Chaos Inoculation, comme ca, pouf pouf; ca serait interessant, et sur la route, non?


a voir  ::): 

(perso mon arbre EK Nova ne va pas part la ^^)

----------


## Ravine

*EncoreAuBoulot* eme

----------


## Zephy

9171ème , patience  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Je commence juste à dl la MAJ, j'en ai pour une heure, ça commence pas à 22h?  ::'(:

----------


## GUESH

Visiblement la file d'attente dépasse les 20 000 à l'heure où j'écris !

----------


## Zephy

> Je commence juste à dl la MAJ, j'en ai pour une heure, ça commence pas à 22h?


J'aurais déjà looté un 6L et quatre Exalts le temps que t'arrives  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> J'aurais déjà looté un 6L et quatre Exalts le temps que t'arrives


M'en fous je bosse pas lundi  ::trollface::

----------


## Enyss

> Je commence juste à dl la MAJ, j'en ai pour une heure, ça commence pas à 22h?


Non, 21h00  :haha:

----------


## Zephy

> M'en fous je bosse pas lundi


je savais pas que tu bossais  ::ninja::

----------


## alogos

> *EncoreAuBoulot* eme


 ::'(:  I feel you bro!

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> je savais pas que tu bossais


Je bosse demain matin aussi, pire moment de la semaine. Ca va être joyeux.  ::P: 

J'arrive sur mumble d'ici 15mn.

----------


## Zephy

> Je bosse demain matin aussi, pire moment de la semaine. Ca va être joyeux. 
> 
> J'arrive sur mumble d'ici 15mn.


Prends ma place je bosse jusqu'a jeudi prochain  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Prends ma place je bosse jusqu'a jeudi prochain


 :haha:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Pour leveler le plus rapidement possible, le mieux c'est de ne faire le laby qu'une fois en Merciless. On s'en fout du Laby avant ? Est ce que les trucs d'essences cela vaut la peine où c'est comme les strongbox avant le level 60(voir plus ?), On s'en fout ?


De mémoire t'es pas un super farmeur chinois sous acide qui vise le top ladder et les maps dès minuit...  :;): 

Donc : 
-le plus rapidement possible c'est quoi pour toi

-le lab tu le fais quand tu peux/veux, ça dépend surtout de ton build, certains ont un boost énorme voir une quasi obligation d'avoir certains points d'ascendance, d'autres c'est que du bonus. Le jeu n'est pas différent d'avant les ascendances, donc ne pas les faire de suite n'est pas un problème du tout. Les faire dès que tu roules dessus par contre ça peut potentiellement t'apporter un gros boost et donc ça dépend de "leveler le plus rapidement possible"

-les essences ne sont pas indispensables du tout mais elles ont l'avantage de te permettre de faire ton stuff plus facilement surtout si t'es à poil (premier perso nouvelle ligue). Retour au premier point : si le plus rapidement possible c'est faire la course au ladder, non tu ne les fais pas avant les maps (trop de temps à les tuer et les premiers tiers ne seront pas utiles pour mapper)

-pourquoi passer les strongboxes avant le level 60 ? surtout sur un premier perso de ligue... Si tu comptes aller vite, ça peut être rentable en xp : 3 packs de mobs proches, voir des mobs bleus/rare donc plus d'xp. Si tu ne comptes pas aller aussi vite : de l'xp toujours, et du loot potentiellement très sympa, ne serait ce que les currencies

----------


## Yshuya

> De mémoire t'es pas un super farmeur chinois sous acide qui vise le top ladder et les maps dès minuit... 
> 
> Donc : 
> -le plus rapidement possible c'est quoi pour toi
> 
> -le lab tu le fais quand tu peux/veux, ça dépend surtout de ton build, certains ont un boost énorme voir une quasi obligation d'avoir certains points d'ascendance, d'autres c'est que du bonus. Le jeu n'est pas différent d'avant les ascendances, donc ne pas les faire de suite n'est pas un problème du tout. Les faire dès que tu roules dessus par contre ça peut potentiellement t'apporter un gros boost et donc ça dépend de "leveler le plus rapidement possible"
> 
> -les essences ne sont pas indispensables du tout mais elles ont l'avantage de te permettre de faire ton stuff plus facilement surtout si t'es à poil (premier perso nouvelle ligue). Retour au premier point : si le plus rapidement possible c'est faire la course au ladder, non tu ne les fais pas avant les maps (trop de temps à les tuer et les premiers tiers ne seront pas utiles pour mapper)
> 
> -pourquoi passer les strongboxes avant le level 60 ? surtout sur un premier perso de ligue... Si tu comptes aller vite, ça peut être rentable en xp : 3 packs de mobs proches, voir des mobs bleus/rare donc plus d'xp. Si tu ne comptes pas aller aussi vite : de l'xp toujours, et du loot potentiellement très sympa, ne serait ce que les currencies


Tu as bien compris l'idée, je veux juste arriver au map le plus rapidement possible car je n'aime pas trop le faite de refaire le même contenu. Merci pour tes réponses, parfaite.

----------


## Exureris

*8570* et cette fois je me sens prêt à rejoindre la guilde CPC (en soft core)
Ce sera un SRS Auramancer pour moi (et je suis un peu lent  ::):  )

----------


## Terimin

*38791* Let's go boys !

----------


## Kamikaze

AH MEEEEEEERDE

Je croyais que c'était 22H aussi les gars!

Attendez moi les mecs!!!  :Emo: 

Incomiiiiiiiiiing

----------


## Ravine

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...tc_megathread/

Les uniques sont plutot rigolos.

----------


## CaMarchePas

J'avais pas bien compris Siosa... je pensais que maintenant il vendait toutes les supports de sa quête et pas que celles restreinte à notre classe...

Mais non, il vend TOUTES les gemmes ! Là en maraudeur je peux acheter blade fall !  ::):

----------


## Hargun

C'est sympa les Leaguestones mais ça va me prendre un onglet full, je les spam et pourtant j'en ai 25+ en stock :x

----------


## Kamikaze

Top 328 en LHC SSF  ::o:  j'aurais pu faire mieux si j'avais pas démarré en retard et à l'arrache, objectif top 100§§§

----------


## Exureris

Bien joué !
Niveau 40 pour ma part ^^' mais j'ai looté un exalt ça va m'aider pour plus tard
Je veux bien rejoindre la guilde, mon perso BRINAuraMancer  ::):

----------


## Enyss

The number of players increased by 40%. This is a buff.

----------


## Leybi

Wow  ::o:  L'annonce de la 3.0 a ramené du monde !

----------


## Ravine

y'a pas une recette d'upgrade pour les Leaguestones?

----------


## pepito

3 leguestones donnent une aléatoire.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Merci au canard qui a partagé ça, même si en 3.0 ça "devrait" aller mieux, ça reste pratique et j'ai retrouvé des trucs perdus !

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/989787

MTX Finder, simplement un script en javascript, vous l'activez (bookmark ou glissez la ligne du script dans la barre d'adresse) quand vous êtes sur le site, ça cherche dans vos inventaire (choix de league si besoin) et ça vous dit quel mtx est sur quel perso !

----------


## Kamikaze

Top 200  ::o:   ::o:  let's go

----------


## Ravine

Oh

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...s_haemophilia/

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais y'a pas mal de nouveaux uniques non annoncés qu'ont été posté, je me demande combien y'en a au total

----------


## Ravine

24 http://poedb.tw/us/unique.php?c=Legacy

----------


## Kamikaze

Et c'est, c'est, c'est la gloiiiire  ::lol::   ::lol::   :Cigare: 



Hierophant Totem Flameblast (quand j'aurais assez de cast speed)

Sinon je posterai mon idée de victario influence plus tard pour celui qui avait demandé!

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Nouvelles pochettes surprise, avec du mauve à l’intérieur :



Allez voir la page directement, car pour une fois, il y a la liste (illustrée) avec le degré de rareté des mtx.
Ce sont toutes des versions remaniées de microtransactions existentes.

Par ex :


$3 la pochette surprise  :;): 

(et pour info, les Eternal Orbs sont de retour dans Legacy…)

----------


## Kamikaze

Victario Influence + Blink Mirror + Trickster:

http://www.poeplanner.com/AAYAAQUmAA...DUTIN0gQAAAAAA

https://poe.mikelat.com/#asIIlcKd/9b.DU6c/A=fZ.e

----------


## Jalkar

> Victario Influence + Blink Mirror + Trickster:
> 
> http://www.poeplanner.com/AAYAAQUmAA...DUTIN0gQAAAAAA
> 
> https://poe.mikelat.com/#asIIlcKd/9b.DU6c/A=fZ.e


Tu link mirror arrow avec cluster trap pour en avoir plusieurs ou tu ne joue qu'avec un seul double ?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Nouvelles pochettes surprise, avec du mauve à l’intérieur :
> 
> https://p7p4m6s5.ssl.hwcdn.net/publi...oxHalfNews.jpg
> 
> Allez voir la page directement, car pour une fois, il y a la liste (illustrée) avec le degré de rareté des mtx.
> Ce sont toutes des versions remaniées de microtransactions existentes.
> 
> Par ex :
> https://p7p4m6s5.ssl.hwcdn.net/publi...lGlassFrog.png
> ...


Ouep a priori c'est les chinois qui obligent les vendeurs de gacha box à donner ces infos, du coup dans la foulée on les a aussi. Merci la chine pour une fois  ::P: 

Par contre leur box la y'a tellement de sets différents et de trucs divers que ça va etre compliqué de réunir ne serait-ce qu'un set à un tarif avantageux au final imho. La première boîte a toujours une bonne valeur,, mais au delà je suis pas sûr que cette opé vaille le coût.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Tu link mirror arrow avec cluster trap pour en avoir plusieurs ou tu ne joue qu'avec un seul double ?


Cluster trap a priori, mais il faut que je vois les dps pour savoir. Normalement c'est possible d'atteindre des dps suffisants avec 2/4 clones self cast pour ne pas avoir besoin de cluster

----------


## P1nGou1N

Z'auriez un build sympa et pas cher en partant marauder 1h et shield ? 
J'aimerai me faire un truc ultra résistant et qui arrive à envoyer un minimum de dps mais y'a teeeellement de builds. 

Si vous en connaissez un sympa je suis preneur.

----------


## Kamikaze

1h ça te limite pas mal en terme de dps et c'est plutot fait pour duelist 1h shield. En marauder tu peux partir sur du mace ground slam/sunder/earthquake/Ice Crash ou le top c'est facebreaker en 1h pour la survie, mais ça coute cher en début de league.

Un truc du genre avec mace (oui ça déborde en point mais c'est pour montrer les trucs sympas):

http://www.poeplanner.com/AAYAARMhAA...f4X1_QAAAAAAA=

Et comme gem setup tu fais: EQ/Sunder/IceCrash/Ground Slam

Celui que tu veux

Avec Less Duration (EQ), Melee Phys, Added Fire, Multistrike (sauf EQ et IceCrash), Faster Attacks, FORTIFY (obligatoire!)

Et plus un setup totem Ancestral Warchief voire Protector pour l'attaque speed.

À ça tu rajoutes Abyssal Cry avec increase AOE, Chaos damage

+ Herald of Fire/Hatred

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Donc pour rusher le début de game sans trop de sous tu te concentres sur des 4 links rouge, de l'attaque speed et une petite mace qui arrache bien

Tu peux aussi virer Resolute Technique et partir Juggernaut, max Accuracy + Atk speed, c'est très fort avec Sunder, Ground Slam et Ice Crash

----------


## P1nGou1N

Woh ! Ça c'est de la réponse ! 

OK je vais suivre tes conseils et partir sur ice crash (il me tentait bien  ce sort). 
En fait j'ai déjà monté de 11 niveaux un marauder (sans mettre aucun point), c'est pour ça que je voulais plutôt partir sur marauder pour mon build 1h.
Mais si je gagne beaucoup en partant duelist je recommence (c'est pas comme si ça prenait 3j de gagner 11 niveaux). 

Tu me conseille plutôt de partir duelist du coup ? 

J'avais l'impression que marauder avait plus de trucs tanky dans l'arbre de passif, c'est ce qui m'avait décidé. 

Merci !

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah en Duelist tu as gladiator, qui est vraiment la crème de la crème si tu veux jouer 1h + Shield. Marauder est plus optimisé pour 2h je trouve.

Après l'optique est complètement différente de ce que j'ai posté, si tu pars duelist je te conseille de jouer blade flurry (niveau 28) avec 1h Sword. Ou alors Sunder (multistrike). Tu peux jouer ice crash mais l'aoe sera petite, c'est pas fou. Tu te focus sur l'attaque speed et éventuellement les crits.



J'ai joué Glad Block Bladeflurry d'ailleurs la dernière league mais en dual wield sword. J'te filerai un tree et les links pour shield si tu veux

----------


## P1nGou1N

Je me suis relancé un Duelist du coup.

Je veux garder mon perso pour la durée de la ligue donc je préfère avoir un truc viable !

Merci pour tes réponses et désolé de t'avoir fait écrire un build marauder pour rien du coup  ::): 

Si t'as un build tout prêt pour duelist gladiator je suis preneur (en plus blade furry a l'air bien funky).

----------


## Kamikaze

Jte fais ça d'ici 20 min. Blade Flurry faudra que tu t'entraines un peu avec, le skill a une prise en main particulière, mais c'est fort quand tu maîtrises bien le timing après. Et c'est parfait pour gladiator.

Sinon moi j'approche doucement de 85 avec mon Hierophant. Je suis finalement parti sur Flame Totem plutôt que Blast, la clear speed est bien meilleure je trouve.

J'ai du stuff de merde et suis toujours sur un 4-Link mais ça dégomme quand même le T8 facile.

Je réflechis à un truc qui ferait vraiment décoller les dps, mais pas trop d'idée faut que j'y pense plus.

Je joue hybride life/ES avec MOM.

4k life, 1k Es, 2k mana environ

----------


## P1nGou1N

Merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon là encore je déborde (beaucoup, c'est pour montrer le pathing général et les noeuds de bleed) mais faut se focus sur attack speed, block chance, increase phys & attack speed with sword, éventuellement bleeding. Prendre les nœuds fortify.

http://www.poeplanner.com/AAYAATUkAA...zYgZs9AAAAAAAA

Pour les gemmes, BladeFlurry, Fortify, FasterAttacks, Melee Phys, Added Fire, Blind, Culling Strike, pour Sunder c'est pareil mais Multistrike est obligatoire dès que possible.

En totem, Protector est très très sympa pour l'attaque speed et la diversion (single link, à placer n'importe ou).

Si tu joues pas Blood Magic y'a Herald of Ash et Hatred.

On joue Whirling Blade pour se déplacer (faster attacks), curse avec enfeeble ou vulnerability en self cast.

Bloodlust est sympa sur le main skill, avec un deuxième 4 link pour le trigger (genre puncture melee splash blind increase aoe, ou reave multristike faster attacks blind et en investissant dans du bleed, voire cyclone, blind). Ça demande plus de skill mais c'est gratifiant et ça saigne bien les boss.

En Golem, Flame, Chaos ou Ice éventuellement

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En gear il faut viser Crest of Perandus et Lakishu Blade, c'est top pour lvl up

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Prismatic Eclipse en Rouge/Vert est pas mal aussi

Ah et joubliais, le setup CWDT, tu peux mettre du arctic breat, vortex, blind, curse on hit, etc. reckoning est bien, avec blind

----------


## P1nGou1N

Parfait, merci pour le build bien complet. J'ai déjà 16 points à mettre, ça va viiiite au début.

Je ferai un retour dire ce que ça donne  ::): 

EDIT : Pour les bandits, c'est quoi la meilleure option ?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Bon pour ce début de league je suis parti sur un gladiator/lacerate finalement, et jusqu'ici (act 3 merc) ça tourne plutôt bien. 

On verra comment ça se développe, mais j'ai path exprès pour m'ouvrir des options en terme d'ajustement endgame, et théoriquement y'a pas mal d'uniques qui pourraient me bénéficier, ce qui pour du SSF est plutôt préférable. En tous cas à part le meginord's cord, pas droppé grand chose d'utile à bas lvl pour l'instant, espérons que ça s'améliore  :;):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Bon pour ce début de league je suis parti sur un gladiator/lacerate finalement, et jusqu'ici (act 3 merc) ça tourne plutôt bien. 
> 
> On verra comment ça se développe, mais j'ai path exprès pour m'ouvrir des options en terme d'ajustement endgame, et théoriquement y'a pas mal d'uniques qui pourraient me bénéficier, ce qui pour du SSF est plutôt préférable. En tous cas à part le meginord's cord, pas droppé grand chose d'utile à bas lvl pour l'instant, espérons que ça s'améliore


Ah on fait le même build, tu prends le BoR ou tu pars sur un chest?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Ah on fait le même build, tu prends le BoR ou tu pars sur un chest?


Bah je suis en SSF donc pas de BoR a priori vu mon bol légendaire au RNG  :^_^: 

Après je suis pas parti sur un build en particulier vu que c'est un premier perso sur cette league et que j'ai pas accès au trade, je connais bien le sud ouest de l'arbre passif donc je suis resté dedans mais j'avais pas envie de faire un énième marauder/slayer 2H (c'est un de mes persos fétiches mais je teste un peu du nouveau en attendant la 3.0  :;): ).


D'ailleurs en parlant de chance au RNG, me suis pris une box pour voir, bah ça a pas loupé : crystal bleu moisi.  ::XD::

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon bah joli Rip lvl 83. Pas une grande perte car j'étais un peu perdu avec Flame Totem. En tout cas le build avait un énorme potentiel, ~50k DPS avec des gears très (très) moyennes.

En tout cas ça m'a permis d'accumuler de la currency pour les rerolls! Je pense que c'est soit cyclone CoC staff le prochain, soit victario incluence blink!

----------


## Hargun

> En tout cas ça m'a permis d'accumuler de la currency pour les rerolls! Je pense que c'est soit cyclone CoC staff le prochain, soit victario incluence blink!


Tu étais en SSF, non ? Du coup ça perd quand même pas mal de son intérêt les currencies :x
Comme le build victario influence blink si tu n'as pas drop victario influence, je suppose :P

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai switché vers Legacy HC après avoir fait le top 100 SSF (y'a un bouton pour switcher tes persos SSF vers la league parente)

SSF c'est sympa dans un esprit de race ou avec un build qui s'adapte mais pas super fun quand tu veux faire un build

----------


## Hargun

> y'a un bouton pour switcher tes persos SSF vers la league parente


Il me manquait cette info pour comprendre tes postes, merci  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...wqq/?context=3



> Ambush leaguestones overriding natural strongboxes is a bug. We'll fix it.


Je n'étais pas sur à 100% mais il me semblait bien qu'on n'avait que les box annoncées, et ça me semblait pas top du tout du coup ! Et ça bouffe même la prophétie bountifull traps (si vous chopez monstruous treasure, ptet bien de la seal  ::P:  ).

Et idem pour "strongboxes have +X additionnal item" qui bug.

----------


## Jalkar

> Cluster trap a priori, mais il faut que je vois les dps pour savoir. Normalement c'est possible d'atteindre des dps suffisants avec 2/4 clones self cast pour ne pas avoir besoin de cluster


Je reviens la dessus  ::): 

Si tu joue Cluster Trap, tu joue Sunblast pour être sur que les clones s'activent tous ? 
Au niveau arme, c'est forcement le lioneye's glare pour pas avoir de problème d'accuracy sur tes clones? (c'est ce que j'avais vu dans les différents builds clone par le passé)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Première map, premier reliquaire !  :B): 



Perandus Blazon legacy : 11% IIQ (8-12 avant contre 6-8 maintenant)
+
Goldwyrm legacy : 30% IIQ (20-30 avant contre 14-20 maintenant)
+
Cloak of Defiance ! (MoM+10%)

Ça me va !  :Cigare:

----------


## Jalkar

> Première map, premier reliquaire ! 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/0fa4c97...4dd8a999da.jpg
> 
> Perandus Blazon legacy : 11% IIQ (8-12 avant contre 6-8 maintenant)
> +
> Goldwyrm legacy : 30% IIQ (20-30 avant contre 14-20 maintenant)
> +
> Cloak of Defiance ! (MoM+10%)
> ...


3 item en un seul reliquaire?

----------


## earnil

T'a eu trois items dans un seul reliquaire ? Je savais même pas que c'était possible. J'en ai toujours pas vu d'ailleurs  ::(:

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu peux partir sur trigger auto des traps avec la gemme et sunblast mais viser les monstres suffit largement je trouve. Cest une optique differente en fait, instant trigger permet de masse clone ce qui peut etre interessant en effet.

Lioneye Glare est pas mal mais il y a plusieurs possibilités. Si tu scales aura le mieux cest de scale nombre de clones, nombre darrow, accuracy et weapon elem damage. Si tu scales minion damage il faut un gros base phys et accuracy donc lioneye glare est top.

Mais en fait tu mas donné une idée avec ces histoires. Je pense quen effet le plus opti est de masse les clones et de scale aura. Donc sunblast et la gemme reduce trap duration sont pas mal. Ou au moins traps invincibles sur le tree. Du coup larc est meme pas super important, il faut viser nombre darrows et weapon ele damage. Donc death opus ou storm cloud fated peut etre.

Faut que je revois le tree du coup cest une bonne idee sunblast si tu scales aura. Mais il faut voir si on peut rester CI en faisant ca. Ou avoir assez de life.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> 3 item en un seul reliquaire?


Oui, je ne savais pas non plus !  ::ninja:: 

En faisant le lab merciless j'ai reloot un reliquaire et j'ai eu des sadima's touch legacy (bon 18% donc le plus bas roll). Le jeu veut que je fasse un perso MF XD !

----------


## Ravine

Strongman Summoner 

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...g_pretty_well/

----------


## TacTac

Coucou CMP  ::):  (et les autres)

Pour ma part build KoTF pour cette league ... mais le death opus à pris du galon et son prix est monté en flèche. Merci le nerf du RotC  ::'(: 
J'en suis au dried Lake en merciless et mon build n'est pas encore au point ... obligé de farm avec bladefall pour le moment.

Drop notable en farming: Tabula et une petite exalted qui ont drop en merciless hier  ::):

----------


## Jalkar

je repensais à l'unique "The Wise Oak" 


Tu dois avoir moyen de faire un truc bien violent avec le DoomFletch's Prism (110% phys added as each element).

Faut "juste" réussir à se capper uniquement à base de All res ou de faire des additions parfaites  ::P: 


pour info : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OkfYnbl1dk

----------


## lhf

Alors vos première impressions sur cette league ?

Je trouve le principe des stones vraiment intéressant, ca rajoute pas mal de contenu sur les map. Ca serait bien de l'étendre à autres choses pour le futur sans forcément garder le principe d'ancienne league.

----------


## TacTac

> Alors vos première impressions sur cette league ?
> 
> Je trouve le principe des stones vraiment intéressant, ca rajoute pas mal de contenu sur les map. Ca serait bien de l'étendre à autres choses pour le futur sans forcément garder le principe d'ancienne league.


Plutot satisfait pour le moment, j'ai l'impression d'être dans une league "Fan service" ou tu peux avoir tout ce dont tu as rêvé pour faire le build de furieux que tu voulais.
A voir la rareté des items legacy et l'économie nécessaire pour en acquérir. Cette league à un énorme potentiel surtout en matière de theory crafting dont je suis sûr la plupart d'entre nous sont friands.
Un autre aspect est le nombre de joueur très important sur le serveur je me demande quel impact cela va avoir sur l'économie.

tl;dr:  ::lol::

----------


## Loicthegreat

Salut.

Je viens de retoucher PoE avec ces nouvelles ligues que je trouve sympathiques !  ::): 

J'ai envie de faire un shadow dual claws...juste parce que j'aime ça. Les derniers guides que j'ai trouvés sur le sujet remontent à un ou deux ans donc ne sont plus valides.

Vu que je suis un peu largué, je me demandais si vous auriez quelques conseils pour m'aider à me lancer. J'ai lancé en SSF donc niveau stuff ça sera avec ce que je trouverai. Niveau passifs, je vise les nodes spécial claw et dual wielding mais il n'y en a pas beaucoup donc ça va être vite fait. Je vais viser essentiellement de la vie et me diriger vers VP. Ensuite, je ne sais pas si je dois privilégier l'armure, l'esquive ou le block avec un shadow.

Niveau gemmes, je pense à dual strike mais est-ce que ça suffit ??

Preneur de tout (bon) conseil  :;): .

----------


## Shtong

> Niveau passifs, je vise les nodes spécial claw et dual wielding mais il n'y en a pas beaucoup donc ça va être vite fait. Je vais viser essentiellement de la vie et me diriger vers VP. Ensuite, je ne sais pas si je dois privilégier l'armure, l'esquive ou le block avec un shadow.


Les nodes que je privilègierai pour ce genre de build :
En partant de Shadow (trickster), ou Ranger (Raider)
- % attack speed
- % physical damage
- frenzy charges
- et bien sûr vie et évasion
Ca ressemblerait à ça grosso merdo (peut-être penser à ajouter quelques nodes de mana leech au besoin)

Perso je suis toujours assez sceptique sur les builds evasion, mais de ce coté de l'arbre il n'y a pas grand chose d'autre à se mettre sous la dent... donc pas trop le choix, à moins d'aller chercher Iron Reflexes.




> Niveau gemmes, je pense à dual strike mais est-ce que ça suffit ??


Dual Strike peut être sympa en single target, mais pour les packs ça va être compliqué. Pour avoir un peu d'AOE l'option est Cleave. Poacher's mark en curse. Et un movement skill bien boosté pour passer d'un ennemi à l'autre le plus vite possible.

Par contre, je suis encore un débutant en build crafting, donc demander une seconde opinion est fortement recommandé  ::P:

----------


## Hargun

> mais pour les packs ça va être compliqué. Pour avoir un peu d'AOE l'option est Cleave. Poacher's mark en curse.


Ou Melee splash support, tout bêtement  ::):

----------


## Loicthegreat

> Les nodes que je privilègierai pour ce genre de build :
> En partant de Shadow (trickster), ou Ranger (Raider)
> - % attack speed
> - % physical damage
> - frenzy charges
> - et bien sûr vie et évasion
> Ca ressemblerait à ça grosso merdo (peut-être penser à ajouter quelques nodes de mana leech au besoin)
> 
> Perso je suis toujours assez sceptique sur les builds evasion, mais de ce coté de l'arbre il n'y a pas grand chose d'autre à se mettre sous la dent... donc pas trop le choix, à moins d'aller chercher Iron Reflexes.
> ...


C'est ça le problème, c'est que je ne sais jamais ce qu'il faut privilégier... Ya un truc ?

Je vais y aller au feeling, de toute façon. Le seul truc où il faut avoir une vision pas trop mauvaise dès le départ, par contre, c'est bien l'arbre, car on ne peut pas le changer...

Mais c'est vrai qu'il faut une bonne connaissance du jeu. Et ça, ça demande pas mal d'investissement. Un peu trop pour un type qui a, je dirais, une vie relativement bien remplie, comme un taff et une p'tite famille. Comme moi :s.

----------


## Kamikaze

Je suis tellement saucé par cette histoire de blink mirror aura sunblast, je vais passer mon week end à essayer de monter ça je pense, le lvling va être le plus dur à prévoir, l'arbre est vraiment dégueu pour ça. J'essaye de pondre un arbre ce soir  ::o:  Je peux tout acheter cash mais le problème c'est à quel lvl le build devient viable, normalement avec storm cloud et en necro je peux commence à jouer le build direct lvl 12, ça ralentit au lvl 40 et ça redécolle lvl 66 avec Lioneye Glare. Un peu pénible à lvl up mais on si fait. Sinon faut que je fasse le porc et que je lvl up avec un truc fumé genre firestorm et je me démerde pour respec, à voir si c'est faisable uniquement avec les reset de passive des quêtes.

Pour l'arc et le quiver je me tate vraiment. Il faudra tout theory craft pour voir ce qui est viable en dps. Je vais scale uniquement mes deux aura a priori (wrath et anger), avec masse de clones. Ça me parait viable à vue d'oeil.

Si weapon elemental damage n'est pas obligatoire sur le quiver et que je peux utiliser Soulstrike ça va être violent. Pour l'arc je pars sur The Tempest, ROTC, Lioneye Glare, Roth's Reach max roll me parait viable aussi, Death Opus. Je pense même utiliser Quill Rain pour tester. L'air de rien chaque clone est simplement un multiplicateur d'une aura rendue monstrueuse par Victario Influence, donc y'a moyen que le build soit monstrueux, faudra faire les calculs.

De ce que je lis sur internet Walk The Aether de Trickster fonctionne avec les traps, donc ça serait insane car le mana cost est vite un problem. Reste le trap cooldown à gérer.

Mais si tout ce bazar fonctionne on tient un build vraiment fumé je pense, ça a déjà été fait auparavant ce build (rien d'extrêmement innovateur non plus) mais avec le stuff et le tree dispo actuellement ça me semble plus fort que jamais. Vivement le week end  :Bave: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Un vieil exemple pas dingue (le mec joue pas super bien et le build est pas spécialement optimise) mais ça montre le gameplay:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> C'est ça le problème, c'est que je ne sais jamais ce qu'il faut privilégier... Ya un truc ?
> 
> Je vais y aller au feeling, de toute façon. Le seul truc où il faut avoir une vision pas trop mauvaise dès le départ, par contre, c'est bien l'arbre, car on ne peut pas le changer...
> 
> Mais c'est vrai qu'il faut une bonne connaissance du jeu. Et ça, ça demande pas mal d'investissement. Un peu trop pour un type qui a, je dirais, une vie relativement bien remplie, comme un taff et une p'tite famille. Comme moi :s.


Tu finis les trois diffs avec 19 pts de respec iirc, et apres tu peux toujours utiliser des regrets même si c'est rarement efficace en terme d'investissement. Mais à la marge ça permet d'ajuster un peu.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon pardonnez moi l'expression mais ça part en couille. Ça va être hyper tendax à faire tourner, il me faut botte, amu, ring et glove avec max ES (max intell) pour taper les 10k ES. Eventuellement une disci corrupt en + lvl.

Mais j'ai rarement été aussi hypé par un build, je sens que ça peut être monstrueux et super fun:



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Purity of Element si besoin pour compenser le manque de res sur le stuff, si je suis cocu et riche je peux m'en sortir sans

https://poe.mikelat.com/#eT=9tOh/9b.hTbc/A=fZ.Zh

Et donc passer en blasphemy *2 à la place

Le tree est jouissif (de folie?)  ::o: 

http://www.poeplanner.com/AAYAAP0mAA...yDdIEAAAAAAA==

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Une fois les 10K ES atteint je deviens vraiment dur à tuer car la regen part au quart de tour. Si je suis cocu je sors aussi le soul strike legacy et là j'arrête POE haha

----------


## Jalkar

> Bon pardonnez moi l'expression mais ça part en couille. Ça va être hyper tendax à faire tourner, il me faut botte, amu, ring et glove avec max ES (max intell) pour taper les 10k ES. Eventuellement une disci corrupt en + lvl.
> 
> Mais j'ai rarement été aussi hypé par un build, je sens que ça peut être monstrueux et super fun:
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/04f74b3...d54d630607.jpg
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Purity of Element si besoin pour compenser le manque de res sur le stuff, si je suis cocu et riche je peux m'en sortir sans
> ...


Victario's Influence... La mana réserver devrai fonctionne avec Blasphemy non?
Tu peux doit pouvoir mettre ton curses dedans, ca te fait un peu plus de mana de dispo  et donc ajouter Hatred ou Haste ou un 2e curse:D
https://poe.mikelat.com/#eT=9tOh/A=fZ.xTbc/9b.Zh

----------


## Kamikaze

Oh putain je savais pas  ::lol::  merci!

Apparemment ça marche oui, c'est bien cool!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En revanche le haste n'est pas obligatoire si j'arrive à caper la vitesse des clones autrement. Cependant vu que j'ai aucun minion atk speed sur le tree ce sera peut-être pas cappé effectivement. Après je suis parti pour tester Roth Reach pour l'instant mais je vais surement passer sur The Tempest, on est bien d'accord que le 100% increase lightning damage de The Tempest n'est pas un modificateur local et que ça marchera avec Wrath?

----------


## Jalkar

Pour moi oui 


Comme le quiver seamus 'sur gift (peut être intéressant vu tte ton intel')

----------


## Jalkar

ET en fait, tu entends quoi par "caper la vitesse des clones" ? Ils ont une vitesse max ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Oui leur atk speed est cappée

----------


## Jalkar

> Oui leur atk speed est cappée


Tu aurais des détails sur le sujet ? ca m'intrigue (et je trouve rien sur le wiki^^)  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Va checker le thread de dariidar sur le forum poe. Tu tapes dariidar blink mirror sur google tu devrais trouver. Ya eu un build of the week dessus. Il parle de la capped speed dans le premier post

----------


## Ravine

The Baron est vraiment un unique interessant, et mon obsession pour Animate Guardian s'est reveillee au passage en etudiant un build autour de cet unique. Voila mes notes de travail, vous me dites ce que vous en pensez

*[Body - Geoffri's Sanctuary]*
*SRS* - Spell Echo - Minion Speed - Minion Damage - Melee Phys Damage

*[Helmet - The Baron]*
*Zombie* - MPD - Minion Speed - Minion Damage

*[Gloves - Shaper's Touch/Meginord's Vise]*
*Animate Guardian* - Minion Resist - Minion Speed - MultiStrike/Melee Splash (en fonction du matos)

*[Boots - Alberon's Warpath]*
*Spectre* - Iron Will- Minion Speed - Minion Damage >> Les Arc Mages de Battlefront

*[Main Hand - Mon'tregul's grasp]*
Haste - Discipline - Leap Slam

*[Shield - Prism Guardian]*
Clarity - Blasphemy - Curse (je suis ouvert sur la curse)

*Tree:*
www.poeurl.com/8Gy

*Auras:*
https://poe.mikelat.com/#qdm=_m/vlhZ.q7p/9b.u

*[Animate Guardian]*
*The Baron* > "your strength is added to your minions"
- Brutus' Lead Sprinkler/Pillar of the Caged God (  ::):  ) sont des possibilites

*Helm*: Broken Crown / Leer Cast
*Body*: Ambu's Charge / Death's Oath / Gruthkul's Pelt
*Gloves*: Snakebite / Slitherpinch
*Boots*: Redblade Tramplers
*Shield*: Victario's Charity
*Weapons*: Brutus' Lead Sprinkler: benefit from strength Innsbury Edge: maim on hit Rebuke of the Vaal: cost nothing, does decent Damage Brightbeak: high attack Speed Izaro's Dilemma: high attack speed, life gain on hit Jack, The Axe: High attack speed, bleeding on hit.

----------


## Jalkar

> The Baron est vraiment un unique interessant, et mon obsession pour Animate Guardian s'est reveillee au passage en etudiant un build autour de cet unique. Voila mes notes de travail, vous me dites ce que vous en pensez
> 
> *[Body - Geoffri's Sanctuary]*
> *SRS* - Spell Echo - Minion Speed - Minion Damage - Melee Phys Damage
> 
> *[Helmet - The Baron]*
> *Zombie* - MPD - Minion Speed - Minion Damage
> 
> *[Gloves - Shaper's Touch/Meginord's Vise]*
> ...


Je sais pas si tu avais vu ca : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L17oPmP8ORo

----------


## Ravine

Oui.  ::):  Les Video/build Animate Guardian me font souvent rire, et je suis a l'affut des sujets sur Reddit.

C'est clairement completement deb', du meme niveau que le Animate Guardian Disfavour. La son role est plus de support/addditional DPS avec du matos a une poignee de chaos (idealement, 1c par item max)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Je sais pas si tu avais vu ca : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L17oPmP8ORo


Ahah ! Énorme ! J'adore le matos de l'Animate Guardian !  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Update/modifications

*[Gloves - Shaper's Touch/Meginord's Vise]*
*Animate Guardian* - MultiStrike - Minion Damage - Minion Speed

(apres verification du gear que je peux lui mettre, c'est suffisant en terme de resists, donc autant booster son damage output)

*[Unset Ring - Redblade Band]*
Golem (Stone or Chaos)

(j'avais oublie de prendre un golem)

----------


## Shtong

La build a l'air marrante sur le principe, mais n'a pas l'air particulièrement passionnante à jouer par contre ^^

----------


## Ravine

Bah c'est un build summoner SRS hein, c'est un build "je pond des cranes volants avec mes mains et je bouge sur l'ecran"

----------


## Hargun

Bah moi ça m’intéresse, je suis juste un peu dubitatif sur le dps.
Je suis nostalgique d'un de mes premiers perso PoE, zombies, un peu déçu qu'ils soient relégués à des meatshields depuis pas mal de patchs.

----------


## Ravine

Les premiers retours sur Mon'tregul sont tres bons, avec de grosses baffes de la part de nos amis sanguinolents; le build des pages precedentes utilise le Threshold jewel aussi, qui fait qu'ils slam-jam plus souvent http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Rai...reshold_jewels

Le Baron transfere la force du personnage aux minions, donc ca augmente le melee physical damage des zombies, et de l'animated guardian.
Chaque tranche de 300 de force te permet d'avoir +1 zombie.
A 1000 de force, tes zombies te transferent 2% de leech.

Le transfert de force autorise du coup Iron Will sur les spectre, que je prevois de prendre en truc qui fait de l'elemental damage (soit les Blackguard Mage pour shock/lightning thorn, soit un truc qui fait des sorts de froid, genre les undyings de Archive)

exemples de minions spectres que j'envisage
Lightning
http://poedb.tw/us/mon.php?n=Galvanic+Ribbon
http://poedb.tw/us/mon.php?n=Blackguard+Mage
Cold
http://poedb.tw/us/mon.php?n=Maelstr%C3%B6m
http://poedb.tw/us/mon.php?n=Undying+Archivist
http://poedb.tw/us/mon.php?n=Frost+Keeper

Et une update de l'arbre, pour avoir plus de force et tenter d'atteindre 1k
www.poeurl.com/8LI



```
tree	                          403
the baron                          30 (max 40)
amulet                             75 (max 80+) / (pas d'astramentis, trop chere)
belt	                           70 (max 80+) / (the Magnate - max 50)
reblade band                       35 (max 40)
ring	                           50 (max 60+)
meginord's vise	                  100 
boots	                            0
	
efficient training                 20 (max 24)
efficient training conversion      70 (max 90 avec 2 passive points sup)
jewel #1                           12 (max 16)
	
	
total	                          865
	
alberon multiplier (*0.16)        138.4
	
total incl. alberon              1003.4
```

----------


## Zephy

c'est pas mal !  :;):

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Bon moi toujours en SSF, j'ai yolo vaal une paire de facebreaker que j'avais drop, paf lvl 11 temporal chains on hit. Du coup à mon corps défendant je pars sur un build ancestral warchief facebreaker.  ::XD:: 

Je garde quand même le gladiator lacerate sur l'étagère, si jamais je drop du bon pour lui il pourrait repasser en main. J'ai un peu l'impression que ça va être ça le rythme du progress SSF : deux trois persos qui se relayent en pointe pour carry les autres au fur et à mesure qu'on drop du stuff.  :^_^:

----------


## Ravine

update de l'arbre et decompte des stats pour atteindre 1k str, dans mon message plus haut
a noter qu'on peut atteindre 1k vers le level 80, et finir par mettre les points en Minion Damage restant apres www.poeurl.com/8L2

----------


## lhf

Je n'arrive plus à afficher mes items sur poe trade. Il y a quelque chose à faire avec le changement de saison ?
J'ai remis mes stash en public, mais ca ne change rien.

----------


## lhf

Ok, j'ai rien dit. En faisant de la deco/reco et en switchant sur mes anciens perso, le problème est résolu.
Même si je ne sais pas quel problème, je pouvais bien avoir.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je vais faire une liste perso pour estimer les fails !

-relique 1 (loot) : Goldwyrm (perf IIQ, 70c), Perandus Blazon (bon IIQ, 12c), Cloak of Defiance (mieux que le nouveau, 4c) 
-relique 2 (loot) : Sadima's touch (pire IIQ, 3c)
-relique 3 (trade 40c) : moonsorrow (crap vendor)
-relique 4 (trade 40c) : the covenant (crap vendor)
-relique 5 (trade 40c) : meginord's girdle (mieux en legacy)
-relique 6 (trade 49c) : silverbranche (mieux mais crap  ::P:  )
-relique 7 (trade 38c) : the covenant (crap), the anvil (gros gros crap), thief's torment (moyen craft mais roll même pas perf si c'était un nouveau)
-relique 8 (trade 40c) : cybil's paw (craaaaaaaaaap)

On se posait la question si 40 chaos était le vrai prix étant donné le nombre d'afk/offline sur poe.trade... quand j'ai tenté là j'ai eu plusieurs afk, plusieurs "sold" (donc qui répondent quand même), et 2 à la volée avec le suivit en live. 

La montée d'un futur reroll dépendant du prochain très bon item que j'arrive à choper, et étant donné que c'est l'objectif de la ligue ces reliques, je compte bien dépenser ma trésorerie dedans ^^

Facebreaker 990% et kaom's heart legacy[, je vous aurais ! 

 ::ninja:: 

Bon les kaom's heart legacy je ne les ai pas encore vue passer sur poe.trade. Les facebreaker y'en a des 984% à 199 exalts, et y'avait des +986% à 200 ex aussi (le prix est correcte, faut juste sortir du très lourd pour espérer les acheter  ::P:  ).  Par contre y'en a un qui a fait une GROSSE connerie... y'a des facebreaker relique 45% / 686%, donc forcément des legacy qui ont été divine, c'est moche !  ::P:

----------


## Hargun

> Bon les kaom's heart legacy je ne les ai pas encore vue passer sur poe.trade.


Quand on parle du loup...




Spoiler Alert! 



Non, c'est pas une legacy  ::(:  drop dans une coffre kaom à l'instant, je ne sais pas encore si je l'a porte sur mon rf totem... faudrait que je trouve pas mal de resi ailleurs et c'est quand même 170c en début de league...

----------


## Ravine

Et si j'arrive a en choper une pas cher, ca sera definitivement l'armure de mon Animate Guardian

Gruthkul's Pelt : http://imgur.com/a/j9H3j

----------


## patier

Bonjour, j'espères que je ne me suis pas trompé de topic xD
je cherches à faire un build low life avec le sort de RF cependant, je comptes utiliser que mon énergie shield ( donc ne pas prendre le bouclier rise of phoenix ).
Arrivé au stade 70 je me rend comptes que j'ai peut être merdé quelque part étant donné que je peux utiliser mon sort mais je dois être ultra attentif afin de l'arrêter au bon moment... Du coup, ca ne fait pas comme dans toutes les vidéos ou le sort est constamment allumé sans jamais l'éteindre ^^

Je suis donc parti sur un templar guardian: En passif skill je suis parti plus vers le côté de la sorcière étant donné que je comptes sur mon énergie shield plutôt que sur ma vie. 

Voici mon arbre de compétence:
http://poeplanner.com/AAYAAQk1AwCCTw...DgmzAAAAAAAA==

Mon stuff: geofri's crest great crown, solari's lorica copper plate ( en attendant que j'ai assez pour la shavronne ), rainbowssrtide conjurer boot ( en attendant que j'ai assez pour 
Steppan Eard Sorcerer Boots ) et le raphpith glob titanium spirit shield.

Le reste étant que du craft venant de moi ou j'ai décidé de privilégier l'énergie shield et la rez feu. Cependant, même en privilégiant la rez feu ( je suis sur-capé dedans, sans auras je suis à 76% et avec je ne dépasse donc pas les 79% rez ) mon sort est si puissant que je dois l'arrêter au bout de 10/15 secondes.
Auriez vous des conseilles à me fournir afin de peaufiner mon build ( sachant que je comptes vraiment le faire uniquement sur l'énergie shield et surtout pas sur la max vie ).
Du coup, est ce que j'ai trop privilégié la rez feu et pas assez la regen de vie ( étant donné qu'on ne peut pas voir combien de regen de vie on gagne lorsqu'on voit le profil du perso ) et comment augmenter le niveau de résistance au feu ( dépasser le foutu pallier 79% car à un moment en jeu j'ai trouvé un "bonus de rez feu " qui m'a monté à 89% et là plus aucun problème durant les 30 secondes d'effets du bonus )

Merci pour vos réponses :D

----------


## Jalkar

Premier conseil : ne fais pas d'arbre pour un niveau 100 (122pts), tu l'atteindra pas avant longtemps. Il faut que ton build marche avant. Donc limite toi à 100-110 points environ (80-90) 

Ensuite RF te file une degen de feu que tu dois mitigé avec du Max Res (BCP plus que 79%) et de la regen. La formule de calcul est sur le Wiki : https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Righteous_Fire
Si tu as 79% de res feu, il te faut une regen d'es équivalente à 14.7% de ton total. (si tu as 10kES ca correspond donc à 1470es/sec).

Le Rathpith Globe ne te sert à rien. Le Spell DAmage ne boost pas les DPS de RF. Tu peux trouver un shield avec plus d'es facilement.


La Res Feu tu peux la booster en montant le niveau de ta purity of Fire et en boostant le % aura effect

----------


## Kamikaze

Faut prendre les crafts de vagan reduced damage taken overtime aussi pour sustain RF plus facilement.

----------


## Jalkar

et honnetement vaut mieux un "The Vertex" pour ton casque que le geoffri, il n'apporte rien à ton build, voir mieux, un Hubris circler crafté avec l'Essence of horror (30% MORE Elemental Damage for socketed gems), ca te file l'équivalent d'un 5e link pour ton RF

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je te conseil également de potasser un peu les guides du forum, ca t'aidera surement
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1772003
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1769462

----------


## patier

Alors j'ai 
Ephemeral Edge Dusk Blade à ma main droite j'ai remarqué que j'avais oublié de le mettre dans mon poste d'avant ^^
Concernant l'augmentation du palier de rez feu. Il faut plutôt que je mise sur des items qui augmente le niveau des gemmes ou plutôt que je tentes de trouver un semblant de" rise of phoenix" ( nous sommes bien d'accord que low life signifie 30% de la vie max )

En tout cas merci beaucoup pour tout  ::):

----------


## Hargun

> nous sommes bien d'accord que low life signifie 30% de la vie max


<35%

----------


## alogos

Et non, y a pas grand chose pour augmenter la max res, donc à part Rise of the Phoenix, t'auras pas vraiment d'alternative que de prendre encore plus de régèn.
Y a bien Divination Distillate, ou des Ruby Flasks, mais bon, tendu... et je parle même pas des implicites de corruptions de Chest ou Amulettes, tu peux oublier. Non, reste sur Rise of the Phoenix, pas besoin de te casser la tête avec autre chose.

----------


## Ravine

Je commence a faire ma shopping list pour le Baron Guardian: ca fait grosso modo 2c + 5 alch pour un Animated Guardian equiped

Nom (item level): prix

*Shopping list Guardian* 

Mon'tregul's Grasp (68): 1alch
Prism Guardian (68): 3c
Alberon's Warpath (49): 1alch
Meginord's Vise (35): 1alch
The Baron (26): 1-2alch
Geoffri's Sanctuary (64): 1c
Redblade Band (44): 1c

*Shopping list Animate Guardian*

Innsbury Edge (47): 1alch
Victario's Charity (50): 1alch

The Broken Crown (63): 1alch // Starkonja's Head (60): 1c
Ambu's Charge (43): 1alch // Gruthkul's Pelt (38): 6c
Slitherpinch (27): 1alch // Haemophilia (43): 1c
Redblade Tramplers (46): 1c

-----

Ca fait aussi qu'a part le casque, l'AG est "full" aux alentours du niveau 44, quand il peut utiliser les items d'iLevel 51 max ( http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Animate_Guardian ). Il est tout a fait envisageable de lui coller un Deidbell (ce qui lui donnera un bon boost de DPS mine de rien) avant de passer a un casque plus resistant quand on s'approche du merciless

Total "tout le matos sur le dos"
min level: 68 pour les items EndGame (mon'tregul, prism guardian)
budget: 2c + 5a pour l'AG, 5c + 5a pour le Guardian. Reste a trouver amulette, anneau et ceinture pour le guardian, mais en checkant hier, je trouvais mon bonheur avec assez de Str pour 1-2c, donc on peut rajouter 5c a vue de pif.

12c + 10 alch.

----

Jewels

*Violent Dead* *2  (1c chaque)
- slot entre templar et witch
- slot a gauche de templar
*Efficient Training* (20+ str) (6-7c)
- slot au dessus de la witch (converti 70 intelligence)
*Rares* (variable)
- slot a gauche de Marauder
- slot entre Marauder et Templar
---- privilegier Minion Damage, Str & Dex, Resistances

----------


## Hargun

Et tu penses pouvoir aller jusqu'où ?

----------


## Ravine

jusqu'a ce que ca m'ennuie et que je reroll

----------


## Hargun

> jusqu'a ce que ca m'ennuie et que je reroll


Je voulais ton avis sur "l'efficacité" du build :P

----------


## Ravine

ah bah t'as des SRS et des Zombies avec l'Animated Guardian, donc ca va manger les maps hein.
Je detaille plus l'AG parce que j'aime bien chercher des combinaisons de matos rigolotes et me balader avec un fantome qui porte des uniques  ::):  (et pour montrer que c'est relativement Cheap de bien equiper un Animated Guardian)

Om nom nom.

----------


## Loicthegreat

Possible de m'inviter dans la guilde CPC ?

Promis, je ne prends pas beaucoup de place...

Juste quelques conseils de temps en temps ! ^^

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Possible de m'inviter dans la guilde CPC ?
> 
> Promis, je ne prends pas beaucoup de place...
> 
> Juste quelques conseils de temps en temps ! ^^


Sans donner le nom d'un de tes persos ça va être dur !  :;):

----------


## Loicthegreat

> Sans donner le nom d'un de tes persos ça va être dur !


C'pas faux !

Zarrerz

Merci  ::): .

----------


## Hargun

@CaMarchePas : Je ne vois pas Kaom dans la liste du wiki , tu veux l'avoir autrement ou c'est une erreur du wiki ? :x

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> @CaMarchePas : Je ne vois pas Kaom dans la liste du wiki , tu veux l'avoir autrement ou c'est une erreur du wiki ? :x


Wiki pas à jour il manque la vinktar aussi

----------


## Ravine

Hashtag OP OP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnUOCQ8M7Xw

----------


## Ranguvar

Dites les gars, je voudrais me mettre à POE avec trois potes et on cherche des builds, rien de bien folichon mais apparemment c'est assez dur à trouver. Il n'y aurait pas un site où trouver des exemples de builds à jour et plutôt simples ? Par exemple, j'aimerais bien faire un perso aura (un Templar Guardian ?) et trouver des builds pour ça c'est la galère, bizarrement.

----------


## Jalkar

> Hashtag OP OP
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnUOCQ8M7Xw


it's bug  :;): 

Ils sont entrain de corrigé la limitation du nombre de jewel possible

----------


## Yshuya

> Hashtag OP OP
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnUOCQ8M7Xw


 ::huh::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Hashtag OP OP
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnUOCQ8M7Xw





> it's bug 
> 
> Ils sont entrain de corrigé la limitation du nombre de jewel possible


Si c'était pas un bug je serais déjà en train de regarder si y'avait moyen de faire abyssal cry + plein de stuff bleu + les 3 uniques là (deux anneaux et armure) + pleins de jewels +1 curse on you ET être full cap !  ::ninja::

----------


## Hargun

> Dites les gars, je voudrais me mettre à POE avec trois potes et on cherche des builds, rien de bien folichon mais apparemment c'est assez dur à trouver. Il n'y aurait pas un site où trouver des exemples de builds à jour et plutôt simples ? Par exemple, j'aimerais bien faire un perso aura (un Templar Guardian ?) et trouver des builds pour ça c'est la galère, bizarrement.


https://www.pathofexile.com/forum

Chaque forum de classes est rempli de builds.

Un Templar support qui me semble accessible :
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1808235
Depuis la page du forum j'ai cliqué sur Templar > Templar builds list (premier topic) > SUPPORT.

Je ne sais pas s'il peut te convenir mais en 5 minutes tu devrais pouvoir te faire 10 onglets avec des builds aura et trouver ton bonheur.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> it's bug 
> 
> Ils sont entrain de corrigé la limitation du nombre de jewel possible


Dommage que cela soit un bug... je me suis toujours demandé s'il n'y avait pas un truc à faire avec Soulmantle et Self-Flagellation sauf que pour que cela soit viable, j'ai l'impression qu'une seule jewel n'est pas suffisant... (sans tomber dans l’excès présenté dans cette vidéo)

----------


## Ranguvar

> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum
> 
> Chaque forum de classes est rempli de builds.
> 
> Un Templar support qui me semble accessible :
> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1808235
> Depuis la page du forum j'ai cliqué sur Templar > Templar builds list (premier topic) > SUPPORT.
> 
> Je ne sais pas s'il peut te convenir mais en 5 minutes tu devrais pouvoir te faire 10 onglets avec des builds aura et trouver ton bonheur.


Merci beaucoup !

----------


## Ravine

C'est pas grave de pas tout connaitre sur le jeu. Mais c'est mieux de maitriser les bases, penser a revenir en arriere pour rendre des quetes par exemple...
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...u/im_an_idiot/

----------


## lhf

> Dites les gars, je voudrais me mettre à POE avec trois potes et on cherche des builds, rien de bien folichon mais apparemment c'est assez dur à trouver. Il n'y aurait pas un site où trouver des exemples de builds à jour et plutôt simples ? Par exemple, j'aimerais bien faire un perso aura (un Templar Guardian ?) et trouver des builds pour ça c'est la galère, bizarrement.


Cherche sur le forum de poe (lien de hargun) les guide pour débutant, il y en a pas mal qui sont fait pour des gens qui veulent débuter et apprendre à jouer au jeu. Genre ce guide : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1809564

----------


## Leybi

Je conseille ce site pour trouver facilement des builds. C'est un aggrégateur des topics du forum, et en mettant par exemple "Templar" et "Support" ça te montre les 3 topics mis à jour pour la 2.6 qui proposent des builds support aura pour templar.

----------


## CaMarchePas

-relique 1 (loot) : Goldwyrm (perf IIQ, 70c), Perandus Blazon (bon IIQ, 12c), Cloak of Defiance (mieux que le nouveau, 4c) 
-relique 2 (loot) : Sadima's touch (pire IIQ, 3c)
-relique 3 (trade 40c) : moonsorrow (crap vendor)
-relique 4 (trade 40c) : the covenant (crap vendor)
-relique 5 (trade 40c) : meginord's girdle (mieux en legacy)
-relique 6 (trade 40c) : silverbranche (mieux mais crap quand même )
-relique 7 (trade 38c) : the covenant (crap), the anvil (gros gros crap), thief's torment (moyen craft mais roll même pas perf si c'était un nouveau)
-relique 8 (trade 40c) : cybil's paw (craaaaaaaaaap)
-relique 9 (trade 40c) : cybil's paw (craaaaaaaaaap)
-relique 10 (trade 40c) : Saffel's frame (pas cher, mais meilleur legacy)
-relique 11 (loot) : Taryn's Shiver (scam, boosté depuis)
-relique 12 (loot) : The Anvil (scam)
-relique 13 (trade 40c) : kaom's path

Totally worth it !

----------


## Hargun

Tu farm vite tes packs de 40c en tout cas Oo

----------


## Zephy

> -relique 1 (loot) : Goldwyrm (perf IIQ, 70c), Perandus Blazon (bon IIQ, 12c), Cloak of Defiance (mieux que le nouveau, 4c) 
> -relique 2 (loot) : Sadima's touch (pire IIQ, 3c)
> -relique 3 (trade 40c) : moonsorrow (crap vendor)
> -relique 4 (trade 40c) : the covenant (crap vendor)
> -relique 5 (trade 40c) : meginord's girdle (mieux en legacy)
> -relique 6 (trade 40c) : silverbranche (mieux mais crap quand même )
> -relique 7 (trade 38c) : the covenant (crap), the anvil (gros gros crap), thief's torment (moyen craft mais roll même pas perf si c'était un nouveau)
> -relique 8 (trade 40c) : cybil's paw (craaaaaaaaaap)
> -relique 9 (trade 40c) : cybil's paw (craaaaaaaaaap)
> ...


La même , crap Rng  ::P:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Non, non, on appelle ça une carotte.  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est pas grave de pas tout connaitre sur le jeu. Mais c'est mieux de maitriser les bases, penser a revenir en arriere pour rendre des quetes par exemple...
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...u/im_an_idiot/


J’en ai croisé plusieurs qui à force de rusher en ont oublié GrandDaddy Crab aussi  :;):  Pourtant c’est skill point express.
Par contre, j’ai oublié plusieurs fois de récup mes points avec Bestel après avoir débouché le passage à Western Forest :P (en y repensant à l’acte 3 ou une difficulté plus tard)

----------


## Kamikaze

Jai commencé à jouer le blink mirror évoqué plus haut. Ca tourne des le niveau 37 avec sunblast et les deux gemmes.

Cependant yaura une decision a prendre selon les dps que jatteins avec victario influence. Si les dps sont suffisant je peux rester sur lidée de depart. Mais sinon je partirai en fait saboteur avec un tree similaire mais max skill duration et en laissant tomber le setup sunblast (compensé par saboteur). Les dps devraient saverer assez monstrueux mais la defense legerement moindre.

Jai le temps de voir avant lab cruel mais a priori pour rester dans la continuité de lidée de base je vais surement partir saboteur. Sans saboteur jai environ 8/9 clones en meme temps mais avec Sab on atteindra facile 16 voire 24.

----------


## Ravine

Et tu pars sur quel setup de Jewels? Plutot Traps ou plutot Minions du coup?

----------


## Kamikaze

Minion je pense. Ou des jewel qui compenseront ce dont jai besoin. Si je pars life je suis tres libre au niveau du stuff. Si je pars ES il me faut soul strike et un anti stun.

Je pars life au debut de toute facon. Je pense donc prendre quelques +16 minion damage vu que ca coute rien et de la defense en prime.

A voir si ya une embrouille sympa a faire avec selfless leadership. Unstable payload peut etre marrant aussi. Chaque clone cest +100% de degat lair de rien. Si on prend comme base les degats dun clone.

Comme gem sinon ca va etre

Mirror arrow - Trap - Cluster - WED - Minion Dam et inc duration ou le minion more elem damage dans le cas dun 6L. Et je vais surement prendre split arrow pour trigger elemental equilibrium voire meme ice trap vu que jai max reduced trap cooldown

----------


## Ravine

(Selfless Leadership c'etait un jewel Beta only, il n'est pas dispo)

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah oui cest vrai. Je men rappelle a chaque fois que je veux la jouer haha.

Dailleurs je suis retombé sur celle qui invoque des skeleton mage le concept est cool mais jai jamais testé skeleton summoner.

Ya ranged animate weapon qui a fait du bruit avec la video du mec qui run strand avec. Mais bon le setup de wand est penible a faire a priori

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Tu farm vite tes packs de 40c en tout cas Oo


Bah j'ai rien à acheter ou presque + je farme les prophéties qui donnent du loot (curencies à vendre et quelques items sympa) + quelques loots en map et recette chaos orb en mod industrielle (j'ia 7-8 "sets" de rares unids qui attendent leurs amulettes pour revendre au marchand en permanence  ::P:  )

Du coup oui ça monte "vite", ah, et je joue "beaucoup" quand même en ce moment :°

Hier soir j'ai pu crafter ma griffe, 15 ou 20ième essai pour +26% increased attack speed. La rabid rhoa est a moins de 1 chaos donc 4c la griffe et pas mal de gens vendent des griffes avec un seul mod (chaos donc) à 5c et j'en ai eu pas mal à 1-3c... plus la revente des griffes pas attack speed, ça coute pas bien cher au final !  ::P:

----------


## Ifit

Pour ceux qui cherche des retours d’expérience sur les build EK avec le nouveau jewel.

Youtube : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDxUuM1zzSc
Reddit : https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...nder_showcase/

J'ai le même ressenti avec mon build EK crit CI Poison en ascendance Assassin, il faut du gros stuff pour que le gameplay soit agréable et puisse faire du end-game.
Et il reste toujours le problème de la mana, blasphemy+warlord mark est vraiment pas top a cause de l'aoe qui est trop petite et qui prend un slot de curse/aura offensive.

Et surtout avec le même niveau de stuff il y a énormément de builds bien plus pété à faire  ::huh::

----------


## Jalkar

Mon build Necro EK Nova Poison (non crit) se porte bien, je suis en fin d'A3 Cruel seulement, et ca dépote bien proprement.
Tanky à souhait avec Bone Offering. mes uniques ne coutent rien (dual Cibyl's Paw) quand j'aurais un peu plus de thunes j'en acheterai plusieurs pour les corrompre  ::): )
La je suis à 50/45 de block et c'est déjà agréable. (Le life on block aide bien aussi).

Aucun problème de mana (en 6L-Tabula) avec clarity sur ma vie + un peu de regen dans l'arbre  ::):

----------


## Ifit

Moi aussi j'ai eu aucun problème pour le lvling, c’était que du one shot de mob.
Par contre le démarrage des maps + cappé les résists + CI etc... c’était plus la même histoire.
Et tu veux vraiment garder clarity ? Je l'ai gardé jusqu'a driedlake merciless puis je suis passé sur warlordmark pour leech hp+mana.

En occultist tu as peut être un peu plus de mécanique de défense block etc... par contre niveau DPS faut voir se que ca donne.

----------


## Jalkar

> Moi aussi j'ai eu aucun problème pour le lvling, c’était que du one shot de mob.
> Par contre le démarrage des maps + cappé les résists + CI etc... c’était plus la même histoire.
> Et tu veux vraiment garder clarity ? Je l'ai gardé jusqu'a driedlake merciless puis je suis passé sur warlordmark pour leech hp+mana.
> 
> En occultist tu as peut être un peu plus de mécanique de défense block etc... par contre niveau DPS faut voir se que ca donne.


Necromancer pas Occultist pour mon perso  :;):  http://poe-profile.info/profile/jalk...yMorata#Legacy

Clarity, je vais le garder en permanence car quand j'aurais fait le Cruel, j'aurais 10% inc damage par aura  ::):  et a bas niveau ca reste une aura peu cher  ::): 

On verra niveau DPS, pour le moment il n'y a aucun soucis, passer à 50 de block, m'augemente mon DPS de 25%  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah ouais. J'avais oublié un détail de taille. À chaque setup de trap son propre cooldown.

Donc là j'ai limite envie de partir sur 2 5/6 Link et 1 ou 2 4 links uniquement remplis de traps mirror arrow. Trickster redevient intéressant car spammer les traps à cette vitesse consomme des montants colossaux de mana. Après avec cette option cest des clones de 3 secondes.

Faudra que je fasse pas mal de test pour voir si saboteur est mieux car la ça fait bien remonter l'option trickster.

----------


## Ravine

Le jeu sur XB1; on y voit du gameplay de Oriath, et du fight contre le High Templar

----------


## Kamikaze

Environ 0.4 seconde de lançage de trap, clones de 3 secondes, on arrive à 24~ actifs, c'est pas trop trop mal mais faut rester immobile pour balancer les traps. Je pense que le feeling de saboteur me plaira plus.



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Quoique cest vraiment jouissif de spammer les traps  :tired:  faut que saboteur puisse sustain le mana cost sinon ça va être trickster je sens

----------


## Ravine

Tu arrives a quel cout a priori?

N'oublie pas que les potions de Mana existent, et qu'elles sont tout aussi utiles que leurs contreparties Life. Les Eternals mana Flask ont le meilleur ratio Mana/Charge. Donc a voir comment tu pourrais les rolls pour etre en constante rotation de trap/mana potion/charge refill

Pour reference
Eternal (65): 960m/10s : 8/40 (5 utilisations)
Divine (60): 400m/5s : 5/30 (6 utilisations)
Sanctified (50): 1050m/14s : 10/40 (4 utilisations)

----------


## Kamikaze

Le mana cost sera d'environ 75+ par trap, et vu que je spam 7 trap en 3 secondes à la louche ça me fait quand même 175 mana par seconde environ. C'est gérable à la flask instant recup je pense et ça sera fun vu que ça demandera pas mal de micro. À voir aussi combien j'aurais de mana libre.

De toute façon je vais lvl up comme ça: Trickster avec mana cost gratuit, une fois lab cruel atteint si je vois que le build est pas assez fumé à mon gout je passe saboteur

----------


## Ravine

Tu peux roll la Divine en Bubbling of Adrenaline: ca te donnera un cout en charge tres bas (5), un sustain long (6 utilisations avant d'etre a court), une division par 2 de la mana max regen (200 par utilisation), 100 qui sera applique instantanement, 100 qui remontera sur 5 secondes. Ca me semble le meilleur setup compte tenu du gameplay de trapper et de la recuperation des charges/frequence de trap throw

- - - Mise à jour - - -

N'oubliez pas cette section pour pouvoir "strategiser" vos flasques http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Flask#Strategy

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais merci du conseil je pense partir sur du bubbling c'est sur, faut que je case un anti bleed aussi mais ouais adrenaline est pas mal. Sur mes persos MOM j'ai l'habitude de jouer des Eternal instant recup mais effectivement Divine semble plus adaptée pour ce cas.

Le build semble viable en endgame à vue de nez (sur que oui pour les maps) car j'ai OS Kaom en faisant masse clone, ça veut rien dire en normal mais ça donne une bonne idée du potentiel du build je pense, sachant que jai du stuff de merde et du 4 link. J'ai quand même The Tempest en Weapon.

La grosse inconnue c'est comment tout ça va progresser avec les niveaux. J'ai pas non plus un setup de gem qui scale particulièrement bien avec le temps. J'ai 1 ou 2 more damage, les auras de leur coté, une upgrade de mon arme, le quiver, éventuellement une curse offensive, elemental equilibrium et c'est tout. Mais je pense que ça devrait suffire. Je sais pas si je peux caser un animate guardian viable (qui meurt pas tout le temps), vu que je masse les clone le moindre buff est démultiplié

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ouais j'ai quand même quelques nodes minion dmg sur le tree du saboteur mais la défense est pas dingue du coup

http://www.poeplanner.com/AAYAAQc2AA...z9ShPfAAAAAAA=

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah, bah le dernier poids dans la balance. Mirror Arrow c'est pas un movement skill, donc ça marche que sur les traps avec blink mais je veux vraiment tester le masse masse trap donc il me faut un setup de chaque pour avoir un cooldown séparé de chaque.

Saboteur donc!

----------


## lhf

Une idée du prix de cette item : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Rearguard avec une arrow en plus post vaal ?
Il y en a que 3 en vente actuellement.

http://poe.trade/search/otenahirewokir


merci d'avance.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je commence à saturer sévère des gens qui posent des questions soit en connaissant déjà la réponse, soit en la donnant en posant la question...

 :Facepalm:

----------


## lhf

C'est vrai qu'entre 70chaos et 4 exalt, il y a vraiment de quoi se faire une idée de la valeur d'un item, surtout qu'il y encore UN item en plus pour ne pas se tromper.

Sérieusement, stop avec ta mauvaise humeur parce que tu n'es pas capable de me répondre. Personne ne va t'en vouloir.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Comment penses-tu qu'on puisse te donner une réponse ? En estimant via poe.trade, ce que tu as fais. Ce n'est pas un objet commun donc y'en n'aura pas cinquante exemplaire et donc y'aura pas d'idée à te pondre du cul autrement que via une estimation via poe.trade.

T'as 4 items, de 70c à 4 exalts, si t'es pas trop con tu vas te dire qu'à 4 exalt ou plus, tu ne proposeras pas la meilleure offre, et qu'en dessous de 70c au contraire tu proposeras le meilleur prix. 

La question à 3 millions : que se passe-t-il si à 70c c'était un scam ? Ben quand tu vas le mettre en vente tu auras 15 morts de faim instantanément pour te l'acheter alors que si c'était un bon prix ben tu n'aurais pas forcément autant de monde voir tu aurais à attendre un moment avant de le vendre (que quelqu'un soit intéressé car c'est un item particulier), voir tu auras d'autres vendeurs qui vont s'aligner sur toi ou mettre moins cher. 

Et donc oui tu connais déjà la réponse, tu poses quand même la question. Ce que tu ne sais pas faire, c'est trader.

----------


## lhf

> Comment penses-tu qu'on puisse te donner une réponse ?


En ayant fait le trade les saisons d'avant, juste histoire de se faire une idée un peu moins vague que "entre 70 et 250/300 chaos".

Je n'en demande pas beaucoup plus, surtout avec le nombre de gens qui font du low price pour arnaquer.

Après tu peux aller plus loin, en disant que c'est un item de début de league, donc faut le surcoter ou qu'osf en début, donc il va pas se vendre. 





> car c'est un item particulier)


Et tu vois, c'est justement le genre d'info qui me manque.
Je connais juste un build où il est joué et encore, c'est uniquement parce quelqu'un le joue dans mon clan. Sinon, je n'en sais rien.


PS : avant de trade, il faut qd même avoir une idée du prix moyen.

PS 2 : en dehors de l'arrow, je ne sais même pas si il y a des stats importante sur l'item et si elles ont un impact sur son prix.

----------


## Dirian

*ressort la boite de pop corn de son placard*

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Pour éviter de se faire scammer, attendez que l'item s'affiche sur poe trade, voir lien ici.

----------


## Zephy

> C'est vrai qu'entre 70chaos et 4 exalt, il y a vraiment de quoi se faire une idée de la valeur d'un item, surtout qu'il y encore UN item en plus pour ne pas se tromper.
> 
> Sérieusement, stop avec ta mauvaise humeur parce que tu n'es pas capable de me répondre. Personne ne va t'en vouloir.


Sérieusement écrase là quoi , tu nous gonfles !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Sérieusement écrase là quoi , tu nous gonfles !


Ignore list.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bagarre

----------


## lhf

> Sérieusement écrase là quoi , tu nous gonfles !


Pardon de demander poliment un truc.
Et si je te casse les pieds, tu as l'ignore list.

Merci de rester aimable.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour éviter de se faire scammer, attendez que l'item s'affiche sur poe trade, voir lien ici.


C'est vrai ce truc ?

Vraiment chelou leur système.

----------


## Zephy

Si tu cherchais un peu au lieu de poser des questions inutiles ça nous éviterais de perdre du temps avec des péons comme toi  :;):

----------


## lhf

Pardon, j'avais oublié qu'un forum ne sert pas à poser des questions. On est juste là pour s'insulter ds la bonne humeur....

Désolé d'avoir été poli dans ma demande.






> Et si je te casse les pieds, tu as l'ignore list.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Si tu cherchais un peu au lieu de poser des questions inutiles ça nous éviterais de perdre du temps avec des péons comme toi


Poutre, paille, tout ça. Grandissez un peu, y'en a marre de vos engueulades de boutonneux en crise hormonale pour tout et n'importe quoi.  :tired:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Les idées géniales de psycho : rajouter une leaguestone beyond +40% beyond chance avec déjà TC/elem weakness/extra speed/low regen ET brèche.



Là c'est avec le filtre actif, y'a Abaxoth qui a pop >.>

----------


## Hargun

Sinon, pour répondre à lhf, grosse grosse astuce :

Tu décoches "Online Only" dans les filtres et tu passes de 3 offres à 10, bien plus simple d'avoir une idée du prix, du coup.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Les idées géniales de psycho : rajouter une leaguestone beyond +40% beyond chance avec déjà TC/elem weakness/extra speed/low regen ET brèche.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/0d6...fe643e8cb1.jpg
> 
> Là c'est avec le filtre actif, y'a Abaxoth qui a pop >.>


Il pop alors qu'on ramassait le loot ! Il avait pas le droit !  ::P:

----------


## Dirian

Il a meme pas utilisé le droit. Et il a une bonne gauche :/

----------


## Zephy

On s'est fait un peu rouler dessus  ::P:

----------


## lhf

> Sinon, pour répondre à lhf, grosse grosse astuce :
> 
> Tu décoches "Online Only" dans les filtres et tu passes de 3 offres à 10, bien plus simple d'avoir une idée du prix, du coup.


Merci pour l'astuce.

----------


## alogos

Et ça semble un peu évident, mais bon : regarde aussi la date de mise en vente de l'item, les trucs qui trainent depuis trop longtemps, c'est que le prix est trop haut.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ma deuxième diviner box de la ligue, juste +49% quantity, mais sur Caer Blaidd  (176% quantity)


Worth it  :Cigare: 

XD

Et pas que de la merde  ::P: 

edit :

Spoiler Alert! 


 j'avais bountifull trap dessus (+6 boxes), et quelques mètres plus loin... une autre diviner box ! Juste roll en +8 items :°

----------


## Ravine

Je reposte en aggrege mes differentes reflexions pour le perso Zombie/SRS que je monte, FrancoisBaroinSamedi; C'est un Guardian.
Vous m'excuserez le post en anglais, j'ai traduit pour un collegue.

*[Body - Geoffri's Sanctuary]* RBBBB
*SRS* - Spell Echo - Minion Speed - Minion Damage - Melee Phys Damage

*[Helmet - The Baron]* RBBB
*Zombie* - MPD - Minion Speed - Minion Damage

*[Gloves - Meginord's Vise]* RRRB
*Animate Guardian* - MeleeSplash- Fortify - Minion Speed

*[Unset Ring - Redblade Band]* R
Golem (Stone or Chaos)

*[Boots - Alberon's Warpath]* RBBB
*Spectre* - Iron Will- Minion Speed - Minion Damage >> Blackguard Mage

*[Main Hand - Mon'tregul's grasp]* RGB
Haste - Discipline - Leap Slam

*[Shield - Prism Guardian]* BBB - 20/30 dexterity
Clarity - Blasphemy - Temporal Chains (mais je suis ouvert sur la curse)

*Tree:*
www.poeurl.com/9Gw

*Auras:*
https://poe.mikelat.com/#qdm=_m/vlhZ.q7p/9b.u

-------------------------------

tree	                          403
the baron                          30 (max 40)
amulet                             75 (max 80+) / (No Astramentis, too expensive)
belt	                           70 (max 80+) / (the Magnate - max 50)
reblade band                       35 (max 40)
ring	                           50 (max 60+)
meginord's vise	                  100 
boots	                            0

efficient training                 20 (max 24)
efficient training conversion      70 (max 90 with 2 passive points sup)
jewel #1                           12 (max 16)


total	                          865

alberon multiplier (*0.16)        138.4

total incl. alberon              1003.4

--------------------------------

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
Shopping Lists

Name (item level): price

*Shopping list Guardian* 

Mon'tregul's Grasp (68): 1c
Prism Guardian (68): 1c
Alberon's Warpath (49): 1alch
Meginord's Vise (35): 1alch
The Baron (26): 1-2alch
Geoffri's Sanctuary (64): 1c
Redblade Band (44): 1c

*Shopping list Animate Guardian*

Innsbury Edge (47): 1alch
Victario's Charity (50): 1alch

The Broken Crown (63): 1alch // Starkonja's Head (60): 1c
Ambu's Charge (43): 1alch // Gruthkul's Pelt (38): 6c
Slitherpinch (27): 1alch // Haemophilia (43): 1c
Redblade Tramplers (46): 1c

--------------------------------

The Animate Guardian is rolling around level 44, when he can use 51+ items ( http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Animate_Guardian ). It's possible to give him a Deidbell until Merciless, where a resist/life helmet will be safer.

Budget: Core Uniques + Animate Guardian uniques
12c + 10 alch.

Add 10c for the unique Jewels.
Add 2-4 c for the rare ring and rare amulet with high strength.

--------------------------------

Jewels

*Violent Dead* *2  (1c chaque)
> between Templar and Witch slot
> Templar's left slot
*Efficient Training* (20+ str) (6-7c)
> Witch top slot (converts 70 intelligence)
*Rares* (variable)
> Marauder's left slot
> between Marauder & Templar slot
---> favour Minion Damage, Str & Dex, Resistances

--------------------------------

Spectres

Lightning
http://poedb.tw/us/mon.php?n=Galvanic+Ribbon
http://poedb.tw/us/mon.php?n=Blackguard+Mage
Cold
http://poedb.tw/us/mon.php?n=Maelstr%C3%B6m
http://poedb.tw/us/mon.php?n=Undying+Archivist
http://poedb.tw/us/mon.php?n=Frost+Keeper

--------------------------------

Final note: no Animate Guardian?

Animate Guardian is a costly, not optimal fellow; but it's lovely to have it around.
If you want to drop the Animate Guardian, you can use the 4 slots for a support setup for your Zombies and SRS.

Convocation, any Offering, Increase Duration for example. I decided to not go that route.

--------------------------------

Final final note: minions resists & life regen

All minions will have 2.5% life regen per second.

All minions have a base elemental resist of 25% (zombies: 35%) and a chaos resist of 0%
The tree provides 16% elemental resists to minions

Zombies :   51% Elemental Resists
Specters :  41% Elemental Resists
Golem :     41% Elemental Resists

The Animated Guardian has a couple of equipment pieces that provide Resists
Victario's Charity
> 11% Chaos resists
> 27% lightning resists
> 8% all elemental resists

Redblade Tramplers
> 29% Fire Resists

Ambu's Charge
> 15% all elemental Resists

Which gives the following breakdown:
Fire        :   75% (93%)
Cold        :   64%
Lightning   :   75% (91%)
Chaos       :   11%

A good helmet could cover the rest easily.
The Broken Crown will close the gap for Chaos resist and reach easily 60-70% resist chaos.
Geoffri's Crest can close the elemental gap.

----------


## Jalkar

a moi les richesses (merci Cadiro)

----------


## Leybi

Wow sympa  ::O:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Le phoenix tombé avec mon second AC/BF hidden potential ^^

Un peu long mais vraiment easy, juste esquiver l'aoe chargée, je suis mort 3 fois mais ça passe sans mourir en fait... 1 mort sur un rogue avant le boss, 1 mort sur whirling blade qui me renvoie sur le boss alors que je m'en éloignais pour l'aoe chargée, et la dernière je pouvais plus bouger pendant qu'il chargeait son kaboom, pas compris. Mais easy vraiment, pas utilisé une seule flask ^^
Principale différence avec mon précédent perso sur ce build : vaal pact + cloaked in savagery au lieu de aspect of carnage. Le +40% more damage de carnage est très bien, mais là fat life (7500+) + TC/enfeeble + fortify + savagery/vaal pact, c'est assez violent la survie alors que carnage, ben ça boost le dps mais ça n'apporte aucune défense et rend plus vulnerable encore aux gros hits.

Pas tenté la vaal breach, j'essaierais la prochaine fois que ça tombe.

Pas pensé non plus mais vu la floppée de talismans y'a moyen de tenter comme pendant la ligue talisman et lui faire ramasser l'un des talismans à mobs. Genre celui des zombies ça peut faire un boost de dégâts (en explosant les dit zombies).

J'aurais du plus potasser mon build sur le précédent perso car je n'ai toujours pas répondu aux deux questions récurrentes :
-là je suis en 5L avec poison à part qui monte, je compte bien passer en 6L après... mais étant donné qu'avec cospri's will et deux curses en blasphemy, mes ennemis sont toujours empoisonnés... la gemme n'est pas vraiment utile non ? En 20/20 poison fait 10% increased poison duration et 38% increased poison damage... 
=> rapid decay fait 39% more dot +10% increased dot (quality) et 15% reduced skill duration
=> autre gemme ?

-j'ai toujours pas réfléchi sérieusement aux options pour les boss immun poison (chimère, hydre, shaper ?) : avoir un autre setup de gemmes pour faire du physical ? du coup autre arme aussi vu que ma griffe apporte surtout du dégât chaos et peu de dégâts physiques... 
=> faire une version physique du build mais sans bleed car mêmes immunités, j'ai un doute sur l'efficacié d'une one hand bleue, à voir les uniques disponibles
=> faire une version élémentaire du build en oubliant l'hidden potential (HoWA+doryani's catalyst ?)
=> troll vaal breach et on fait tout péter

----------


## Terimin

J'ai un pot pas possible cette ligue

50 fusings:


400 jews -300 fusings:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Tu t’es mis à streamer en douce, hum ?

gégé

----------


## Ronintub

Bonjour 

Vous devez avoir surement avoir une liste longue comme le bras de demande d'intégration GUILDE mais en tant que débutant sur PoE, je cherche une guilde sympa sans prise de tête (communauté canard de préférence) prête à aiguiller un débutant...
Les pavay c'est pas mon truc, j'ai deja lu l'intro et je crois que pour les demandes c'est par ici ?  ::):  

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Ravine

Plus qu'un niveau et je peux taper avec 4 gros zombis au lieu de 9



Lien vers le perso 

https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...ine/characters

----------


## ERISS

> en tant que débutant je cherche une guilde sympa sans prise de tête prête à aiguiller un débutant...
> Les pavay c'est pas mon truc,


Ce que tu demandes n'est pas une guilde pour toi: Être prêt à aiguiller un débutant c'est risquer la prise de tête et les pavés de texte. Tu vas t'en faire éjecter, si tu ne veux pas participer.

----------


## Farell

Bon je suis plus que content de mon build starter débutant friendly low cost supa discount et tout ce que vous voulez ... Dual Flame Totem Chieftain.
Notamment dans les brèches merciless hier soir ou j'ai totaliser en à peine une heure une bonne dizaine d'uniques. 
En fait je trouve que je fais tellement du mass kill et rapidement que çà drop bcp plus ; plus qu'avec tous les builds que j'ai pu essayer jusque là. 
Avec Blood magic, plus de problème de mana + un slot pour une flask autre que mana regen. C'est vraiment un build sympa pour pas se prendre la tête.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> En fait je trouve que je fais tellement du mass kill et rapidement que çà drop bcp plus ; plus qu'avec tous les builds que j'ai pu essayer jusque là.


C'est globalement l'idée derrière tous les builds de PoE, ce qui diminue grandement l'intérêt du magic find aussi : on a plus vite fait de gaver l'efficacité de clear plutôt que de monter les stats de mf. Tuer plus de trucs plus vite c'est la meilleure forme d'inc qtty (l'inc rarity ne servant pas à grand chose), d'autant que tout ce qui est currency n'est pas soumis au mf.

Ce serait pas mal qu'ils fassent un passage sur le système de mf post 3.0, tant qu'on en est à souhaiter des trucs qui se réalisent.  :^_^:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Bonjour 
> 
> Vous devez avoir surement avoir une liste longue comme le bras de demande d'intégration GUILDE mais en tant que débutant sur PoE, je cherche une guilde sympa sans prise de tête (communauté canard de préférence) prête à aiguiller un débutant...
> Les pavay c'est pas mon truc, j'ai deja lu l'intro et je crois que pour les demandes c'est par ici ?  
> 
> Merci d'avance !


Si t'as la flemme de lire tu peux passer sur le mumble, on est souvent 5/6 dans la soirée.

----------


## Ravine

Et file nous le nom d'un perso qu'on puisse faire une invitation

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et sinon je vais probablement degager les spectres de mon build. 4Links pour un seul mob, c'est pas bezef; surtout qu'ils sont moins tanky que mes autres minions.
Ca va me liberer 4 Links pour Offering, Desecrate, vaal Lightning trap et Increased duration

----------


## Leybi

> Bonjour 
> 
> Vous devez avoir surement avoir une liste longue comme le bras de demande d'intégration GUILDE mais en tant que débutant sur PoE, je cherche une guilde sympa sans prise de tête (communauté canard de préférence) prête à aiguiller un débutant...
> Les pavay c'est pas mon truc, j'ai deja lu l'intro et je crois que pour les demandes c'est par ici ?  
> 
> Merci d'avance !


Il faut que tu nous donnes un nom de perso (pas le nom du compte) et le taulier de la guilde (CMP) t'invitera dès que possible ! J'ai pas compris le message d'ERISS par contre. Il me semble que la guilde est ouverte à tout le monde.

Sinon mon petit challenge SSF HC continue, j'ai drop un 5L hier que je me suis empressé d'équiper après avoir chopé les stats requises ! J'ai aussi drop une Cloak of Flames qui est bien sympa pour ce build mais iLvL 19 donc je vais devoir levelup Vorici avant de pouvoir mettre 5 sockets minimum. La page du perso !

----------


## Isdrydge

Bon je découvre le jeu suite à une pression de certains de mes potes après avoir passées des nuits blanches sur Grim Dawn.

Je trouve que depuis ma première impression, le jeu a évolué côté animation et ce côté impact que je reprochais. On est encore un peu loin d'un D3 et d'un GD sur cet aspect animation / impact, mais pas mal d"effet d'éclarage avec les skills & co.

Par contre la richesse du jeu est très intéressante et mérite que je m'y attarde vu que je comprends pas les 3/4 des 4 dernières pages de posts ... Dire que je dois repartir de 0 alors que je maitrisais les 2 derniers HnS sur quasi le bout des doigts ... 

Au delà de ce point, j'ai 2 persos ou je suis scrupuleusement un build histoire pour le moment de comprendre les mécaniques du jeu, je verrai plus tard à faire mes propres tests, mais que dois je retenir sur :
- les items à garder ou se focaliser (le nombre de chasse ? les stats ? ...)
- comment marche l'aspect défense entre armure / esquive et le mana shiedl ? Les resistances ? comment on les cap ?

Merci par avance.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Questionnement du jour : 

Je suis toujours en SSF, et j'ai dans mon coffre entre autres un pledge of hands et un solaris lorica (le shavronne du pauvre). Du coup, je suis en train de me demander si un build hierophant LL crit Elemental Overload dual curse, basé sur du +% mana (le pledge apporte déjà un +100%) utilisant le bonus du hierophant (25% de la mana passé en max energy shield) pourrait être viable.


Deux trois questions du coup à ceux qui sont plus aguerris que moi sur cette portion du skill tree :

- Est-ce que Mind over Matter ne s'applique qu'à partir du moment où les dégâts tombent sur la vie, ou dès qu'on en prend (même si ça cogne dans l'ES) ?

- Est-ce que le bonus du Hierophant de mana vers ES s'applique avant le % increase passif ou après ? Vu la formulation, je dirais avant, mais je préférerais en être sûr.

- La nécessité de maxxer ES et Mana sur le tree - pour compenser le solaris lorica et le manque d'un shield - font que je me retrouve avec peu de dégâts dans l'absolu comparé à un build plus conventionnel (c'est compensé pour partie par PA et EO, mais ça reste pas oufissime). Ce que j'ai par contre c'est des bonus assez conséquents au %crit chance (vu qu'EO annule le multiplier). 

J'ai du coup un doute sur quelle skill utiliser pour optimiser le lvl 30 echo du pledge. Sachant que j'ai plus volontiers accès à de l'élém, je penserais d'office Arc, voire Arc + cast on crit pour encore apporter un plus de dégât. Cela dit je connais mal l'éventail de spells de ce côté là, et y'a p-e mieux à faire.

Question subsidiaire : est-ce que le lvl 30 echo du bâton est susceptible de s'appliquer au spell supporté par CoC ?

Le skill tree ressemblerait à ça au lvl 75, ce qui me laisserait pas mal de points pour aller chercher soit vaal pact + du crit en rab, ou de l'ES côté scion, entre autres.


C'est un peu capillotracté, mais le full SSF c'est un peu du McGyver : t'as un chewing gum, un lacet de godasse et trois bouteilles en plastique, fabrique-nous un hélicoptère.  :^_^: 

En vous remerciant !  ::):

----------


## alogos

> Au delà de ce point, j'ai 2 persos ou je suis scrupuleusement un build histoire pour le moment de comprendre les mécaniques du jeu, je verrai plus tard à faire mes propres tests, mais que dois je retenir sur :
> - les items à garder ou se focaliser (le nombre de chasse ? les stats ? ...)
> - comment marche l'aspect défense entre armure / esquive et le mana shiedl ? Les resistances ? comment on les cap ?
> 
> Merci par avance.


Pour faire simple : 
- prends un item filter, ça colorira les trucs à prendre
- tu prends le max de pool (life ou energy shield) et le max de resistance pour caper (75 + 60 de pénalité) sur les objets (principalement bouclier et anneaux mais le partout en vrai)





> Questionnement du jour : 
> 
> Deux trois questions du coup à ceux qui sont plus aguerris que moi sur cette portion du skill tree :
> 
> - Est-ce que Mind over Matter ne s'applique qu'à partir du moment où les dégâts tombent sur la vie, ou dès qu'on en prend (même si ça cogne dans l'ES) ?
> 
> - Est-ce que le bonus du Hierophant de mana vers ES s'applique avant le % increase passif ou après ? Vu la formulation, je dirais avant, mais je préférerais en être sûr.
> 
> - La nécessité de maxxer ES et Mana sur le tree - pour compenser le solaris lorica et le manque d'un shield - font que je me retrouve avec peu de dégâts dans l'absolu comparé à un build plus conventionnel (c'est compensé pour partie par PA et EO, mais ça reste pas oufissime). Ce que j'ai par contre c'est des bonus assez conséquents au %crit chance (vu qu'EO annule le multiplier). 
> ...


- MoM, comme c'est écrit, ne protège que la vie, c'est inutile en LL ou CI
- Comme tous les mécanismes de conversion, ça s'applique en même temps. Total ES = ES * (1+increased ES) + Mana convertie en ES * (1+increased ES+increased Mana)
- Le Hierophant n'apportera pas trop d'ES malheureusement, juste de quoi compenser le fait que t'aura pas de bouclier avec un staff. Mais du coup, en LL sans le More ES derrière CI et sans Shav... ça risque d'être tendu.
Autre point, ça sert à rien d'augmenter son crit chance avec EO, t'as juste besoin d'un pti crit toutes les 8 secondes, avec 5% de base et 2,5 jet par secondes, ça passe... Orb of Storm + Inc Crit Chance support est ton amis.
- Cast on Crit support est un support d'attaque, pas de spell.
- Spell Echo, comme tout les mécanisme de répétition, ne marche que pour les compétences manuels, pas les triggers
- avec tout les défaut du solaris + staff, 144% d'increased es, c'est trop peu.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Dammit, merci pour tes réponses exhaustives. En considérant le solaris à la place d'un shav, tu placerais la barre à cb de %ES pour être viable en SC, 200%+ ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'ai du coup un doute sur quelle skill utiliser pour optimiser le lvl 30 echo du pledge. Sachant que j'ai plus volontiers accès à de l'élém, je penserais d'office Arc, voire Arc + cast on crit pour encore apporter un plus de dégât. Cela dit je connais mal l'éventail de spells de ce côté là, et y'a p-e mieux à faire.
> 
> Question subsidiaire : est-ce que le lvl 30 echo du bâton est susceptible de s'appliquer au spell supporté par CoC ?


J'ai pas tout compris mais je pense que tu te plantes sur un point, ou alors t'es pas clair et manque un morceau : Cast on crit ça lance un sort quand tu crit avec une attaque et pas un sort quand tu crits avec un sort.

----------


## lhf

> - Est-ce que Mind over Matter ne s'applique qu'à partir du moment où les dégâts tombent sur la vie, ou dès qu'on en prend (même si ça cogne dans l'ES) ?


Uniqument life, je joue un hiero CI et le node ne sert à rien d'autre qu'ouvrir la voie à un bonus de shield sur  l'ascendency.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> J'ai pas tout compris mais je pense que tu te plantes sur un point, ou alors t'es pas clair et manque un morceau : Cast on crit ça lance un sort quand tu crit avec une attaque et pas un sort quand tu crits avec un sort.


Ouais vu avec alogos je me foire, j'ai tellement pas l'habitude de jouer des sorts que j'étais passé là-dessus. Le truc qui se rapproche le plus d'un caster que j'ai créé dernièrement c'était un marauder arc iron will, en league talisman iirc.  :^_^: 

Pareil côté ES j'ai du mal à me rendre compte des valeurs cible vu que je joue 99% de persos life. Après c'est pas fondamentalement du sectarisme, mais comme j'ai pas toujours un temps extensible, j'ai tendance à rester dans ma zone de confort pour pouvoir espérer gratter le plus gros des challenges avant que l'IRL me recapte.

En ça le fait de se tenir au SSF sur ce coup pousse à élargir ses horizons selon ce qui tombe, même si au final la plus grosse frustration atm est plus au niveau de la difficulté à obtenir du 5-6L.


edit: tiens à ce propos tant que j'y suis, est-ce que qqun en ssf a déjà fait le test de l'efficacité en temps de l'option "farmer les card sets 6L qui se trouvent hors maps (emperor of purity et compagnie)" - et de crafter là-dessus ensuite - par rapport au fait de simplement continuer à pousser de la map normalement et tenter de linker une bonne base une fois qu'on a accumulé suffisamment de fusings (quitte à passer par voricy) ?

----------


## Ravine

> Ouais vu avec alogos je me foire, j'ai tellement pas l'habitude de jouer des sorts que j'étais passé là-dessus. Le truc qui se rapproche le plus d'un caster que j'ai joué dernièrement c'était un marauder arc iron will, en league talisman iirc. 
> 
> Pareil côté ES j'ai du mal à me rendre compte des valeurs cible vu que je joue 99% de persos life. Après c'est pas fondamentalement du sectarisme, mais comme j'ai pas toujours un temps extensible, j'ai tendance à rester dans ma zone de confort pour pouvoir espérer gratter le plus gros des challenges avant que l'IRL me recapte.
> 
> En ça le fait de se tenir au SSF sur ce coup pousse à élargir ses horizons selon ce qui tombe, même si au final la plus grosse frustration atm est plus au niveau de la difficulté à obtenir du 5-6L.
> 
> 
> edit: tiens tant que j'y suis, est-ce que qqun en ssf a déjà fait le test de l'efficacité en temps de l'option "farmer les card sets 6L qui se trouvent hors maps (emperor of purity et compagnie)" et de crafter là-dessus ensuite par rapport au fait de simplement continuer à pousser de la map normalement et tenter de linker une bonne base une fois qu'on a accumulé suffisamment de fusings (quitte à passer par voricy) ?


Et pourquoi ne pas farmer les prophecy/silver coin a la place, et essayer de faire pop une Jeweler's Touch/Fated Connection?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Et pourquoi ne pas farmer les prophecy/silver coin a la place, et essayer de faire pop une Jeweler's Touch/Fated Connection?


Effectivement c'est une autre option, mais vu le prix de la prophecie sur poe.trade j'étais resté sur l'idée que le taux de pop devait être tellement rare que ça le plaçait hors de portée (perso j'en ai pas encore vu pop chez moi). A la limite peut-être une méthode croisée en utilisant les leaguestones silver coin en prio tout en farmant les zones  qui droppent lesdits sets 6L ?

----------


## Ronintub

> Être prêt à aiguiller un débutant c'est risquer la prise de tête et les pavés de texte. Tu vas t'en faire éjecter, si tu ne veux pas participer.


Donc pas prêt à prendre ce risque ? Soit...
Je suis prêt à apprendre sans problème, et à lire des instructions (tant que cela ne prends pas 3 pages pour expliquer un concept...d'où la notion de pavay) mais pas a "sacrifier" toutes mes soirées pour cela ! 
Je suis prêt à passer sur un chan Mumble / TS pour me présenter si besoin et faire connaissance avec d'autres joueurs jovial...euh joviaux... une guilde quoi  ::): 
Je cherchais juste quelqu'un (ou quelques uns pour me "lancer") mais je comprends qu'un débutant puisse être une charge... Ca à l'air déjà d'etre une tannée d'etre un débutant sur le chan IG ! 

Merci quand même ! HF all !

Au cas où, le personnage est MARAVTAFASS (un perso lvl 46... débutant disais-je donc) sur le serv. Paris.

----------


## Leybi

@Ronintub Je remet mon message



> Il faut que tu nous donnes un nom de perso (pas le nom du compte) et le taulier de la guilde (CMP) t'invitera dès que possible ! J'ai pas compris le message d'ERISS par contre. Il me semble que la guilde est ouverte à tout le monde.


Je t'assure j'ai rien pigé au message d'ERISS, je suis pas sûr qu'il soit lui-même dans la guilde ? En tout cas y'a plein de débutants qui posent des questions sur le chan de guilde en soirée dernièrement et ça ne pose pas de problème, donc je suis persuadé que t'es le bienvenu  ::):

----------


## Ravine

On est tous sur le meme jeu, peu importe le serveur. Le serveur c'est juste ton point d'entree vers le jeu, et ca va conditionner ton ping, pas les gens avec qui tu peux interagir.
Beaucoup de questions de debutants peuvent etre evitees avec le visionnage d'un ou deux guides (Behlo en francais, l'embarras du choix en anglais). Le premier post du topic est une relativement bonne source d'info et de liens de base)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Effectivement c'est une autre option, mais vu le prix de la prophecie sur poe.trade j'étais resté sur l'idée que le taux de pop devait être tellement rare que ça le plaçait hors de portée (perso j'en ai pas encore vu pop chez moi). A la limite peut-être une méthode croisée en utilisant les leaguestones silver coin en prio tout en farmant les zones  qui droppent lesdits sets 6L ?


T'es en SSF, le prix des items et leur rareté tu t'en tapes vu que ça ne représente plus rien sans le trade. Une prophétie commune mais avec du monde qui la veut, ça vaut cher, une prophétie rare mais qui te donne un truc que personne ne cherche, ça ne vaut rien. 
T'as des silvers coins et des leaguestones pour en avoir, t'as tout intérêt à les utiliser pour récupérer des objets potentiellement intéressant ou des bonus non négligeables. Tu n'auras ptet pas la prophétie pour 5L directement, rng quoi, mais dans la liste de prophéties y'en a quand même une tétrachiée qui pourraient t'aider sur le perso actuel ou à préparer le stuff pour un autre :
-currencies (fusing sur kuduku/kadaka, fusing sur bloodlines, lot de currencies sur un mob)
-qualité/slot : les deux jewelers, les Q20 en 1 chisel/blacksmith/armoureur
-gemme q20
-des uniques de leveling
-des uniques ou des améliorations d'uniques bien utiles pour te caper ou aider (goldrim, tabula, fated bramble, fated araku tiki...)
-des uniques qui seront mieux que beaucoup de choses que tu vas looter (hezmana, marohi erqi, pledge of hands, belly of the beast...)

Bref, tout un tas de trucs pas forcément rare, pas forcément utiles quand t'as le trad, mais ça me semble un très bon investissement en SSF !




> Donc pas prêt à prendre ce risque ? Soit...
> Je suis prêt à apprendre sans problème, et à lire des instructions (tant que cela ne prends pas 3 pages pour expliquer un concept...d'où la notion de pavay) mais pas a "sacrifier" mes soirées pour cela ! 
> Je cherchais juste quelqu'un (ou quelques uns pour me "lancer") mais je comprends qu'un débutant puisse être une charge... Ca à l'air déjà d'etre une tannée d'etre un débutant sur le chan IG ! 
> 
> Merci quand même ! HF all !


On t'a demandé une seule chose : un nom de perso, sans ça on peut inviter tous les fantômes de la terre, sans leur nom de perso ils n'existent pas.

----------


## Ronintub

Merci à tous pour vos réponses !

Je vais parcourir les vidéos et passer un de ces quatres sur le mumble (d'ici demain soir) !
Merci encore de vos réponses et votre gentilesse !

----------


## Ravine

Sinon la discussion sur l'unique de la semaine c'est sur The Surrender https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ender_ezomyte/ le shield de Uul-Netol qui redonne de la vie sur le block, et supporte avec Level 30 reckoning.

Un des commentaire dit "ah et le Violent Retaliation de Gladiator compte individuellement pour Mantra of Flames"
...
Hein ?  ::huh:: 

Si c'est le cas, c'est completement n'importe quoi, et ca peut monter super haut (j'ai deja atteint des ridicules 160% increase movespeed avec ce buff on block).
Si c'est le cas, y'a moyen de faire un Fireblocker completement pete avec Brutus' Lead Sprinkler, stacker la force, blocker et faire du feu et faire des explosions de sang et de feu.

----------


## Kamikaze

Non il compte comme 1 buff je pense que ça veut dire, pas chaque itération du buff

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah non le mec dit bien chaque itération, ça parait fumé en effet

----------


## Ravine

Je pourrai tester en standard je crois

----------


## Ronintub

> Et file nous le nom d'un perso qu'on puisse faire une invitation


Le nom du perso est bel et bien : Maravtafass  ::P:  

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## Quikiss

Hello, je suis totalement débutant ! Poser des questions IG serait le must.. Mon personnage : BroQuikiss
Je débute l'acte 4 en normal avec une witch et je prends modèle sur l'arbre qui suit :


```
http://www.pathofexile.com/fullscreen-passive-skill-tree/AAAABAMDAd-wghCPpkSrVa4snB8CNsWLegFv4veESFxrw20reB_HLYttGekCEVA1uacrHU-X9FJTPV-XlSL0bAuTJ3_GwcWIQh3ZQ1T0cdgkVkhMs4IeFLBMLRdUjjxWSp6hIoGfAdHkjYJT1O-I-TfXz0mx7BgsvxXXhq5WY76KoS_Vpu08pwjK07QM6roNfFfJKPqCx_nomjuf3zwF73zAZmjy5CIabJ2u98EEB-vkXyqycCpTrfEYXTzvYpV8DqdVW6B8S7aGlnSFbdWBJNgvnRbzJjxFfg5cavqCm0uuGyXZW9QH3I0XpBM1kPrfbUyL70s="]http://www.pathofexile.com/fullscreen-passive-skill-tree/AAAABAMDAd-wghCPpkSrVa4snB8CNsWLegFv4veESFxrw20reB_HLYttGekCEVA1uacrHU-X9FJTPV-XlSL0bAuTJ3_GwcWIQh3ZQ1T0cdgkVkhMs4IeFLBMLRdUjjxWSp6hIoGfAdHkjYJT1O-I-TfXz0mx7BgsvxXXhq5WY76KoS_Vpu08pwjK07QM6roNfFfJKPqCx_nomjuf3zwF73zAZmjy5CIabJ2u98EEB-vkXyqycCpTrfEYXTzvYpV8DqdVW6B8S7aGlnSFbdWBJNgvnRbzJjxFfg5cavqCm0uuGyXZW9QH3I0XpBM1kPrfbUyL70s=
```

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Les gens désertent diablo 3?  ::P:

----------


## Mad-T

Non, ils y viennent on dirait :troll:

----------


## GUESH

J'ai rêvé que je dropais un mirror cette nuit.

J'crois que je joue trop à ce jeu   ::|:

----------


## CaMarchePas

-relique 1 (loot) : Goldwyrm (perf IIQ, 70c), Perandus Blazon (bon IIQ, 12c), Cloak of Defiance (mieux que le nouveau, 4c) 
-relique 2 (loot) : Sadima's touch (pire IIQ, 3c)
-relique 3 (trade 40c) : moonsorrow (crap vendor)
-relique 4 (trade 40c) : the covenant (crap vendor)
-relique 5 (trade 40c) : meginord's girdle (mieux en legacy)
-relique 6 (trade 40c) : silverbranche (mieux mais crap quand même )
-relique 7 (trade 38c) : the covenant (crap), the anvil (gros gros crap), thief's torment (moyen craft mais roll même pas perf si c'était un nouveau)
-relique 8 (trade 40c) : cybil's paw (craaaaaaaaaap)
-relique 9 (trade 40c) : cybil's paw (craaaaaaaaaap)
-relique 10 (trade 40c) : Saffel's frame (pas cher, mais meilleur legacy)
-relique 11 (loot) : Taryn's Shiver (scam, boosté depuis)
-relique 12 (loot) : The Anvil (scam)
-relique 13 (trade 40c) : kaom's sign (crap => fated merci Zephi XD)
-relique 14 (loot) : sadima's touch (pire IIQ, 7c), moonsorrow (crap), Aegis Aurora (plusieurs ex, low % wed, bon % armure/es, 4% es on block)
-relique 15 (loot) : kaom's sign (crap)
-relique 16 (trade 50c) : perandus crest (crap, meilleur block)
-relique 17 (loot) : sadima's touch (23/24%), springleaf, lioneye's glare
-relique 18 (loot) : Taryn's Shiver (scam, boosté depuis)
-relique 19 (60c) : the blood dance (meh)

----------


## Hargun

> -relique 11 (loot) : Taryn's Shiver (scam, boosté depuis)
> -relique 12 (loot) : The Anvil (scam)


What ?

----------


## Enyss

Oui, certains items legacy lootés par les reliquaires sont moins bon que la version actuelle  ::trollface::

----------


## CaMarchePas

Yep si tu loots une version legacy d'un item qui a été buffé et pas nerf, ben t'as un truc useless !  ::P:  (que tu peux remettre "bien" avec une divine orbe, qui coûte plus cher que les deux versions de l'item généralement ^^ )

Uber lab du jour par ce que j'avais les deux prophéties qui vont bien (double enchant et lelivrequitueV), déjà un reliquaire sur le trajet (  :B):  ) pour un second Kaom's sign, ensuite une box map qui m'a filé quelques t11-12-13 dont certaines que j'avais pas encore débloquées (ma deuxième box map d'Izaro depuis que ça existe je pense), et en vendant les rares ramassés de ci de là sur le chemin avant de les vendre, un petit truc :


Spoiler Alert! 






 :Cigare: 

Y'avait pas le cold damage, j'ai tenté l'exalt, qui sait au loto je pouvais choper le %phys+acc, bon je l'ai pas eue mais elle est belle quand même (400+ physical dps) !

Je ne sais pas encore si je vais l'utiliser sur le perso actuel pour modifier son build pour les boss immun chaos, ou si je la garde pour mettre avec l'aegis aurora sur un reroll en ES/1H+shield... 8-15 ex selon poe.trade, faut pas gâcher ! :D

----------


## lhf

Quelqu'un aurait une list ou un post reedit/forum sur les item uniques potentiellement utile à passer sous vaal orb ?

j'ai essayé de chercher sur google, mais avec mon anglais...


merci d'avance.

----------


## Dirian

Tout les bons items rare et uniques sont bon a vaal. Il n'y pas de liste pour ce genre de chose.

----------


## lhf

Disons les meilleurs vu que j'ai tendance à drop plus d'unique que de vaal.
J'ai remarqué que sur certains item, on se retrouve avec des stock de version passé sur vaal et d'autres non.

De plus, il y a une question de rentabilité. Si l'item prend 10/20 chaos avec un seul mod, ca ne vaut pas la peine au vu des proba.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Torse 6L pour le + 1 lvl des gems / Amulette pour le +1 curse / gants pour le curse on hit (TC/Vulna) / belt pour le +1 charge.

----------


## Ravine

Tu ne cherches pas un unique a vaal, tu cherches a obtenir un nouvel affixe sur un objet (approche completement opposee)
http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Vaal_Orb

Determine quelle corruption vaut le coup, et quels sont les uniques qui peuvent se passer de leur implicit ou d'un enchantement.

----------


## Hargun

Les carquois pour le + arrow

P.-S. : Quelqu'un aurait de l'expérience avec un cyclone Ngamahu ?

----------


## Isdrydge

Question de débutant : vous me confirmez qu'on peut reroll la quete des bandits et sa récompense pour prendre un autre truc via une recette (dixit le wiki) ? les compos sont cher (je me rends pas compte) ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Question de débutant : vous me confirmez qu'on peut reroll la quete des bandits et sa récompense pour prendre un autre truc via une recette (dixit le wiki) ? les compos sont cher (je me rends pas compte) ?


Yep c'est bien ça.

----------


## Hargun

> Question de débutant : vous me confirmez qu'on peut reroll la quete des bandits et sa récompense pour prendre un autre truc via une recette (dixit le wiki) ? les compos sont cher (je me rends pas compte) ?


Je confirme. C'est moyennement cher. Ça vaut un reroll si tu es encore en normal mais pas plus, ce n'est pas une "grosse" perte de currencies.

----------


## Isdrydge

> Je confirme. C'est moyennement cher. Ça vaut un reroll si tu es encore en normal mais pas plus, ce n'est pas une "grosse" perte de currencies.


ah ouai un reroll quand même  ::):

----------


## Hargun

Bah si tu es encore en normal oui  ::): 
Sinon ne te prends pas la tête, les bonus ne sont pas essentiels, ça ne t’empêchera pas de farm les 20 regrets une fois HL.

----------


## lhf

> Torse 6L pour le + 1 lvl des gems / Amulette pour le +1 curse / gants pour le curse on hit (TC/Vulna) / belt pour le +1 charge.


Bon a savoir, merci pour l'info.





> Tu ne cherches pas un unique a vaal, tu cherches a obtenir un nouvel affixe sur un objet (approche completement opposee)
> http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Vaal_Orb
> 
> Determine quelle corruption vaut le coup, et quels sont les uniques qui peuvent se passer de leur implicit ou d'un enchantement.


Effectivement, c'est un peu plus le principe.

mais si on prend l'exemple des carquois et qu'on n'a pas une quantité de vaal infini, autant le faire sur le plus rentable des carquois. 


Donc en gros, je me focalise sur les amu, les gant, les belts et les carquois.
Pour l'armure 6 link, c'est juste tabula ?

----------


## Ravine

C'est quoi ton but? Faire des sous?
Si c'est le cas, c'est pas une bonne methode pour faire des sous. C'est aleatoire, et pour generer du capital, tu veux minimiser ton aleatoire. Fait la *recette 2 chaos.*
Si c'est pour obtenir une corruption en particulier sur un item en particulier, poe.trade >* recette 2 chaos.*
Si c'est juste pour depenser tes vaal orbs, check ce qui est interessant, essaye de voir ce qui se vend a coup sur, et apres tu peux gacher des items et des currencies pour ne pas roll la corruption que tu veux. Et pour pouvoir acheter les items que tu voudras corrompre, *recette 2 chaos*

Bref, la meilleure facon de vaal des items c'est avec la recette 2 chaos  ::lol::

----------


## Hargun

Je suis complètement d'accord avec Ravine. Pour moi le craft (et la corruption d'items, du coup) c'est pour les gens qui ne trouvent pas ce qu'ils veulent sur le market.
C'est clairement pas rentable (hors moule exceptionnelle, évidemment) mais quand tu veux une armure 900+ ES / dual res, t'as pas le choix :P

Un peu comme CaMarchePas et ses coffres, il fait ça pour le lol et l'amour du beau loot. Si c'était juste pour facebreaker legacy il aurait eco ses chaos pour poe.trade.
Quelles sont ces chances de loot facebreaker legacy 980+ ?

----------


## lhf

Bon, si je regarde les carquois. 

je peux oublier : Craghead, Hyrri's Bite, Asphyxia's Wrath, Blackgleam, Saemus' Gift

Skirmish est ds la 40/50 chaos.
Soul Strike est ds la 1/2 ex.
Drillneck, Rearguard sont ds les 2/3 ex.
Osf de The Signal Fire vu qu'il ne drop pas normalement.

Pas d'info sur Maloney's Nightfall, Rigwald's Quills



Quelqu'un a la proba d'avoir un vaal implicite ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est quoi ton but? Faire des sous?
> Si c'est le cas, c'est pas une bonne methode pour faire des sous. C'est aleatoire, et pour generer du capital, tu veux minimiser ton aleatoire. Fait la *recette 2 chaos.*
> Si c'est pour obtenir une corruption en particulier sur un item en particulier, poe.trade >* recette 2 chaos.*
> Si c'est juste pour depenser tes vaal orbs, check ce qui est interessant, essaye de voir ce qui se vend a coup sur, et apres tu peux gacher des items et des currencies pour ne pas roll la corruption que tu veux. Et pour pouvoir acheter les items que tu voudras corrompre, *recette 2 chaos*
> 
> Bref, la meilleure facon de vaal des items c'est avec la recette 2 chaos


Je cherche juste à utiliser mes vaal orb.


Après, c'est peut être plus rentable de juste les vendre et pas de me casser les pieds avec ca.

----------


## earnil

Fait le challenge des maps à 8 lignes si c'est pas déjà fait.

----------


## pepito

Bah les vaal c'est utiles sur les maps rouges pour le bonus, et sur toutes les maps pour plus de fun.
Et aussi tu peux les utiliser sur les strongboxes, jeweller, mirror blacksmith, cartos.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Osf de The Signal Fire vu qu'il ne drop pas normalement.


C'est une prophétie hein, l'item est toujours dispo.

----------


## Hargun

@lhf : http://poedb.tw/us/mod.php?cn=Quiver

----------


## Ravine

> Bah les vaal c'est utiles sur les maps rouges pour le bonus, et sur toutes les maps pour plus de fun.
> Et aussi tu peux les utiliser sur les strongboxes, jeweller, mirror blacksmith, cartos.


Ceci.
Y'a autre chose que des corruptions d'equipement. Tu peux corrupt des maps (plus de loot, ou plus de fun) des boxes (plus de corruption et plus de rage). Quasi tout ce qui se craft peut etre corrupt. Et si tu as Vorici lvl 8, tu peux reforger des items corrupts, mais tu dois payer en vaal orb EN PLUS.

Y'a toujours de quoi faire.

----------


## Kamikaze

Nom de dieu de merde. Je viens de regarder l'historique de mes transactions $$$ pour les mtx.

Plus jamais je fais ça, plus jamais.

J'ai honte

----------


## Yshuya

> Nom de dieu de merde. Je viens de regarder l'historique de mes transactions $$$ pour les mtx.
> 
> Plus jamais je fais ça, plus jamais.
> 
> J'ai honte


How much ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Spoiler Alert! 


On s'approche tranquillement des 

Spoiler Alert! 


4

 chiffres

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> On s'approche tranquillement des 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 4
> ...


Styx a quand même cassé son PEL pour PoE.  ::ninja::

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Styx a quand même cassé son PEL pour PoE.


Ahah ! Excellent ! 

Bizarrement, j'ai pas vraiment honte d'avoir dépassé le seuil de Kamikaze... après, j'ai un budget global en terme de "biens culturels" qui était déjà relativement important ! Chacun choisi en fonction de ses envies/priorités et de ses capacités. Je préfère largement avoir mis 1255 $ (je viens de faire le calcul suite au message de Kamikaze) dans un truc aussi virtuel soit-il que dans les clopes... Chacun ses choix !  ::P: 
Et puis, si je fais un calcul simple de temps passé / coût... je suis encore très largement gagnant par rapport à la majorité des jeux AAA...  ::ninja::

----------


## Hargun

Si tu utilises steam, tu n'as pas à faire le calcul, c'est dans Badges > Comment obtenir des cartes ? sur la ligne de Path of Exiles  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon ça va du coup je déculpabilise grâce à Styx, continue comme ça. Faudra qu'on organise une compét de perso stylé quand même du coup.

Mon perso actuel en LHC (Gladiator Max Block), je posterai le résultat plus détaillé de mes builds testés cette league plus tard.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Si tu utilises steam, tu n'as pas à faire le calcul, c'est dans Badges > Comment obtenir des cartes ? sur la ligne de Path of Exiles


Hey ! Tu parles à un mec qui a le badge "Closed Beta Supporter"... De mon temps, le jeu n'était pas lié à Steam et je n'ai jamais basculé vers la version intégrée à Steam !  :Fouras: 
 :^_^: 

@Kamikaze

De rien !
Effectivement, on se fera une compèt' de perso stylayyy !  ::P:

----------


## Isdrydge

Question d'ailleurs : me suis fait prendre par le jeu, trop envie de pousser le truc, donc vous verrez bien un HCG pour la 3.0 (la je mentraine à comprendre les mécaniques) mais si je devais mettre qques euros dans le jeu, fait prendre quoi mandatory ? Les inventaires ? lequel ?

----------


## Leybi

La stash de currency ça me parait obligatoire quand tu joues pas mal au jeu ! Les stash d'essence & de cartes le sont déjà moins mais ça reste bien confortable plutôt que de ranger & trier dans des stash normales.

Sinon une poignée de stash tabs supplémentaires c'est bien bien utile pour garder tout le nécessaire en endgame et pouvoir trade en tout sérénité (il faut au moins 1 stash premium pour trade).

----------


## earnil

Le bundle avec toutes les pages spéciales est pas mal je pense.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Si tu prévoies de trade, te faut prendre qq stashs premium: Acquisition te permet de donner d'office une valeur a des objets placés dans une page de stash spécifique, ce que je conseille *fortement* pour que ça reste vivable. Ca permet de juste configurer son Acquisition en début de league (avec le thread forum qui va bien etc.), et derrière ça autorise la mise en vente de la majorité des objets en deux ou trois clics - suffit de les mettre dans le stash correspondant au prix que tu veux leur donner. Sachant que les stashs premium peuvent etre recolorées et renommées, ce qui aide bien à s'y retrouver dans cette optique de trade.

Après ça y'a rien de réellement obligatoire, c'est plus de la qualité de vie. Le stash currency en prio est très bien, après les stashs cartes et essences sont plus à la discrétion de chacun si tu joues que sur de la challenge league (par contre si tu fout les pieds sur les ligues permanentes ça prend pas mal de sens de par le volume de boxon accumulé à la longue). Sachant qu'à terme si tu joues pas mal, tu finiras par les acheter en promo dtf  ::P: 


Donc tl; dr : achète un pack de stashs premiums en promo, et après ça c'est selon ton envie, currency tab en prio quand même.


Sans rapport aucun mais tant qu'on en est à parler chiffons : trop cool, enfin la skin d'armure ours en promo  :Cigare:

----------


## Isdrydge

MErci pour vos retours. Y'a des promos régulièrement de ce que je comprends, je prendrai à ce moment là.

----------


## Kamikaze

Stash premium pour trade en prio. Ensuite les stashs currency sont jolis et pratiques.

Sans oublier les skins transfers absolument essentielles pour participer au concours du perso le plus cool et qui coutent rien (skin transfer cest appliquer la skin dun item sur un autre)

----------


## Loicthegreat

J'ai cliqué sur "Seek prophecy" je crois et une est apparue dans mon onglet ("End the torment"). Je ne sais pas trop quoi en faire ni si je dois en faire quelque chose. Je peux la virer du coup ? Si oui, comment ?

Quelqu'un peut me briefer vite fait sur les prophéties, d'une manière générale ? Car la page du wiki n'est pas claire pour moi...

----------


## pepito

> Sans oublier les skins transfers absolument essentielles pour participer au concours du perso le plus cool et qui coutent rien *un rein*


FTFY  ::ninja::

----------


## Lucioleman

Les prophecies se prennent chez Navali, en échange d'un silver coin. Il en existe un paquet, et ont des effets bien différents les unes des autres. Concrètement, elles ajoutent une condition, un élément, un effet. Dis comme ça c'est très vague...mais en jeu ça te paraitra plus cohérent au fur et à mesure que tu en prendra d'autres. Il y a des uniques qui peuvent s'améliorer grâce à elles (ex: tuer un boss précis avec un unique précis te filera une version boostée de l'objet en question). Dans le cas de ta prophecy "end the torment", il me semble (mais je suis plus sur)qu'elle implique que tu vas rencontrer un tormented spirit dans l'une de tes prochaines zones(et que tu le libèrera). 
Tu peux sceller une prophecy en payant des silver coins,toujours chez Navali, mais je te le déconseille (hormis si tu as fait une boulette ou si la prophecy sera plus utile à autre perso, ou si elle a une grosse valeur marchande).
en général, assure toi de completer les prophecy que tu croises, car la plupart du temps elles seront perdues si tu ne les complètes pas à la première occasion. Enfin, je te conseillerai d'attendre d'être en merciless avant d'en prendre régulièrement, car leur intérêt est un peu moindre dans les niveaux de difficultés précédents.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> FTFY


Désolé, mais n'est pas de la "haute" qui veut !  :Indeed: 

 ::siffle::

----------


## CaMarchePas

Les prophéties :
-aléatoirement des mobs lootent un/des "silver coins" (aucune indication visuelle)
-ces pièces servent avec Navali que tu as libérée juste avant la prison d'Axiom (acte 1)
-une prophétie coûte une pièce
-sceller une prophétie dans une orbe utilisable (pour vendre la prophétie ou la réactiver plus tard) coûte un certain nombre de pièce (dépendant de la prophétie et de la difficulté)
-la prophétie est liée au mode de difficulté où tu l'as prise (et à partir du merciless Navali te propose les prophéties max de ton perso même si tu les prends acte 1)

Il y a deux grands types de prophéties : 
-celles qui disent qu'il va se passer quelque chose : quand elles sont activées elles apparaissent à droite comme les quêtes, certaines nécessitent une zone particulière, d'autres sont aléatoire. Dès qu'elle est indiquée elle n'est plus dans ta page de prophéties et si tu veux en profiter il faut le faire sur la zone (éliminer les mobs qui ont pop pour déclencher la suite si y'a, ouvrir les box ou juste un événement particulier est apparut )

-celles où il faut faire quelque chose pour tirer une récompense : elles ne disparaissent qu'une fois faites et ne sont pas liées à une zone particulière. Par exemple quand tu tueras un groupe blood line (bleus avec un mod mauve) tu auras quelques fusings en cadeau, en tuant un rare de tel type tu auras un unique spécifique... Certaines pops directement (genre la prochaine orb of jeweler que tu utilises sur un item donnera 5 sockets liés) ou après un certains nombres d'évènement (un groupe qui pop en tuant un unique). 

Tuer un "powerfull" blablabla désigne un rare et donne un unique (en relation, genre les ancient archers donnent toujours un drillneck avec la prophétie concernée). Tuer un "very powerfull" désigne un mob unique. 

Quand tu dois tuer un mob précis avec un item précis, deux possibilité : certaines chaînes de prophétie (ancient rivalry : tuer Brutus avec un item de Shavronne) ou pour améliorer certains uniques (qu'on appelle fated uniques). 

Certaines valent cher, les deux jeweller machin (permet de faire un 5 ou 6 link en utilisant un jeweler) et celle qui permet de garantir un unique sur la prochaine orb of chance. La plupart des autres c'est leur récompense qui coûte cher (et la prophétie dans le même ordre d'idée) genre celle qui transforme Death harp en Death Opus, l'arc coûte bien cher.

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan justement skin transfer par opposition aux skins très couteuses effectivement.

----------


## lhf

Sauf que le skin transfert est limité, non ?

----------


## Loicthegreat

Merci pour vos réponses.

Mais du coup si la prophétie ne m'intéresse pas, comment je fais pour m'en débarrasser ? Car j'ai vu qu'il n'y a que 7 slots de prophéties, j'en déduis donc qu'on ne peut en faire que 7, non ?

Et désolé mais je n'ai pas compris à quoi ça sert de "seal" une prophétie :/.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> Mais du coup si la prophétie ne m'intéresse pas, comment je fais pour m'en débarrasser ? Car j'ai vu qu'il n'y a que 7 slots de prophéties, j'en déduis donc qu'on ne peut en faire que 7, non ?
> 
> Et désolé mais je n'ai pas compris à quoi ça sert de "seal" une prophétie :/.


Ça la sort de tes prophéties actives et ça la transforme en objet échangeable (pour pouvoir la vendre ou la stocker, et donc mettre d'autres prophéties en actif).

----------


## Hargun

> Merci pour vos réponses.
> 
> Mais du coup si la prophétie ne m'intéresse pas, comment je fais pour m'en débarrasser ? Car j'ai vu qu'il n'y a que 7 slots de prophéties, j'en déduis donc qu'on ne peut en faire que 7, non ?
> 
> Et désolé mais je n'ai pas compris à quoi ça sert de "seal" une prophétie :/.


Pourquoi s'en débarrasser ? Tu vas la faire juste en progressant et elle disparaîtra :x

----------


## Loicthegreat

Encore une question : chaque prophétie est-elle unique ou peut-on la faire plusieurs fois par personnage ?

Je n'ai pas vu de sorte d'historique des prophéties réalisées...

----------


## Hargun

> Encore une question : chaque prophétie est-elle unique ou peut-on la faire plusieurs fois par personnage ?
> 
> Je n'ai pas vu de sorte d'historique des prophéties réalisées...


Plusieurs fois  ::): 
Ne te prends pas la tête avec ça, ce n'est vraiment pas essentiel, ça met juste un peu de piment dans les rencontres et de temps en temps tu auras un boost sympa, un unique ou des currencies...

----------


## Mr Ianou

Voila mon CourageFillon qui est un de mes meilleurs perso à l'heure actuelle

Son matos (grâce à son épouse PénélootFillon)

Pas vraiment de build défini je fais en fonction du fait qui soit spé épée et bouclier.
Donc la on va aller titiller "Unwavering Stance" puis prendre (je pense) "Born to fight" et aller vers "Disembowling" (ça devrait donner ça)

La jewel est pas tip top (faudra du % life)
L'armure ce sera une http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Belly_of_the_Beast et on remplacera les bottes/anneaux/amulette et ceinture en fonction de trouver mieux.

Mon besoin d’éclaircissement vient du matos à employer ou si en tant qu'expert vous voyez une connerie dans le chemin que je veux prendre mais sinon il fonctionne plutôt bien.
Merci pour les retours.

Edit je me rend compte que je n'arrive pas à linker mon perso pour son matos juste l'arbre.

Je croise les doigts ça devrait être bon.

----------


## Kamikaze

Feedback de mes builds en LHC:

Le hierophant dual flame totem avec qui jai rush le ladder ssf. Très bon build, super bulky, super clear speed et ne nécessite rien si ce n'est un 4-link et dual wield sceptre. Le tree cest du totem, vie mana et cast speed/ele dmg. Jai laissé tombé le build car javais prévu de jouer flameblast à la base et javais absolument rien prévu pour flame totem. Clairement un build que je vais refaire mais cette fois en prévoyant et optimisant. Le gameplay est riche contrairement à ce qu'on peut lire et pursuit of faith rend le tout encore plus fun.

À voir ce que joptimiserai, ya clairement de la place dans le tree et dans le stuff pour faire un build génial. Mais la puissance de base est impressionante, jai rarement rush lvl 80 aussi vite et sans stuff.

Concernant le build mirror blink masse traps + victario influence, cest la grosse deception. Lidée de base marche, max aura et masse clones ca fait des dps monstres.

Sauf que:
L'IA des clones nest pas bonne avec 1 seul fleche de tirée. Il faut absolument quiver corrupt +1 arrow, death opus/rotc ou lmp. Sinon on fait de loverkill sur un seul mob trés souvent.
Le déclenchement des traps, meme en instantané est lent. Que ce soit avec sunblast ou lascend saboteur le délai entre le lancement du trap et le moment ou le clone est actif est trop long.
Les ajustements d'aoe font quavec max aura sur le tree et victario influence les auras et curses peinent a remplir la moitié de lécran. Je mattendais à des auras full screen voire plus, ce nest pas le cas et ca gene le gameplay.

Resultat des course le build est tres/trop exigeant a jouer et la clearspeed un peu lente. Les traps se declenchent mal en saboteur et sunblast fait jouer des clones trop courts.

Le single target est monstrueux et les boss de map sont vaporisés. Donc à voir, cest pas un echec total mais cest pas super agréable à jouer. Il faut le quiver +1 et min max les degats pour laisser de la place à la défense meme si le build est très défensif par nature vu que jamais ciblé par les mobs. Jai essayé des variantes blink mirror plusieurs league et je pense que mon prochain test sera simplement du blink mirror classique Necro mais avec une grosse opti des damages, avec EE, Grip of the council, etc.

Pour le Staff Cyclone CoC discharge trickster cétait méga fun et super clear speed. Seul problème comment tu gères le reflect... Je pense refaire le build en partant sur de la conversion en chaos ou un truc du genre. À voir quels trucs sympa peuvent diminuer le reflect. Le fait de jouer staff napporte rien au gameplay cest juste que ca tombe comme il faut dans le tree et que cest cheap. Je pense me tourner vers dagger shield plutot.

Et enfin mon perso actuel en LHC. Gladiator max block Gruthkul Pelt, Varunastra, kaom root, blade flurry, blood magic, 500 regen life. Le perso est jouissif et super fort. Il me faut The Surrender mais il coute la blinde. Je vais farm uul netol. Jai 7k life dans quelques niveaux et les dps tiennent la route, . Un peu lent contre les boss mais il faut que joptimise le setup de flask (witchfire et atziri promise) et choppe mes deux points uber lab (qui devrait etre easy avec ce perso). À voir si je laisserais tomber ma body armour qui mempeche de lancer le moindre spell. Elle apporte pas mal de vie et 100% increase phys. Je sais pas si je gagnerais tant que ca en dps en lenlevant.

Seul défaut étant la faible res chaos (globalement compensé par max block et life regen) et la faible armure (3k). Le max block fait vraiment le café. Jai optimisé le reste de mes gems avec: riposte, reckoning, vengeance, culling strike, blind, bloodlust, warchief totem

----------


## Ravine

C'etait quoi tes links pour le Clone Trap?
Mirro Arrow / Trap / Cluster / xxxx ? LMP/GMP ? Chain/Fork ?

Pour Gladiator Max Block, my 2cents (j'en ai monte 2 a 80+ et theory Craft le RegenBlock avant the surrender que j'ai monte par la suite).
Reckoning : Life Gain on Hit est puissant dessus. Tu peux eventuellement le mettre sur Vengeance a la place si tu veux que ton Reckoning fasse plus mal. Mais sinon, LGoH est une excellente gemme sur un maxblock vu que tu proc le bloc tout le temps. Plus y'a de mobs, plus tu regen.
Si tu as un combo Crown of the pale king + Thousand Teeth Temu c'est tres bon. Encore mieux depuis que TTT donne du life on reflect http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Thousand_Teeth_Temu
La plus grosse source de peur c'est le detonate dead (mon RIP sur Breach HC c'etait ca)

----------


## Isdrydge

> Feedback de mes builds en LHC:
> 
> Le hierophant dual flame totem avec qui jai rush le ladder ssf. Très bon build, super bulky, super clear speed et ne nécessite rien si ce n'est un 4-link et dual wield sceptre. Le tree cest du totem, vie mana et cast speed/ele dmg. Jai laissé tombé le build car javais prévu de jouer flameblast à la base et javais absolument rien prévu pour flame totem. Clairement un build que je vais refaire mais cette fois en prévoyant et optimisant. Le gameplay est riche contrairement à ce qu'on peut lire et pursuit of faith rend le tout encore plus fun.
> 
> À voir ce que joptimiserai, ya clairement de la place dans le tree et dans le stuff pour faire un build génial. Mais la puissance de base est impressionante, jai rarement rush lvl 80 aussi vite et sans stuff.


Suis nouveau mais c'est le personnage que je pex actuellement. Tu as des conseils pour le levling / partage de build ? Pour l'instant je PEX à base de TOTEM FLAME et FLAMEBLAST

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Voila mon CourageFillon qui est un de mes meilleurs perso à l'heure actuelle


 ::lol::

----------


## Snows

il y a des news au sujet d'une traduction fr ?

----------


## Ravine

MrIanou: pour le lien vers le perso, tu cliques sur ton nom sur le site, en haut, puis l'onglet Characters. Tu verifies que c'est bien en "public" pour qu'on voit tout ca, et paf
https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...ine/characters

Je suppose que c'est chez toi ca https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...nou/characters ? (c'est pas public donc)

----------


## Kamikaze

Blink, trap, cluster, WED, Minion Damage

et un autre setup mirror, trap etc. pareil.

Un cooldown de trap par gemme (blink ou mirror). Justement javais pas de place pour lmp mais cest mieux avec. Quiver +1 est plus opti je pense.

Pour le Glad jai pensé a LGOH mais en fait je vois pas linteret la seul chose qui me tuera cest un burst. Et le cooldown le plus rapide de counter attack reste proche de la demi seconde. Peu dinteret je pense. Pareil pour Crown of the pale king. Je prefere max life sur le casque etc.

Tousand teeth est legerement mieux que mon shield actuel en effet mais ca reste infime (crest of perandus). Je vais le buy tfacon il est gratos.

Jai pas peur du masse mob. Je kill tout avec lexplo phys du glad ou je bloque/blind tout. Jpeux limite afk dans une breach (mais jen suis quau t10 bien que je sois lvl 85, jai pas buy de map encore).

----------


## Dirian

> Edit je me rend compte que je n'arrive pas à linker mon perso pour son matos juste l'arbre.


Manage account -> privacy setting -> decoche la case qui nous cache tes persos

Je n'ai pas vu ton matos, mais perso j'irais plutot sur cet arbre: https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...v2SPaj9zL-Cv6P
C'est juste 2-3 modifs tres con, car il ne faut jamais oublier le potentiel que peut apporter les jewels qui sont bien mieux que 2-3 nods randoms.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Suis nouveau mais c'est le personnage que je pex actuellement. Tu as des conseils pour le levling / partage de build ? Pour l'instant je PEX à base de TOTEM FLAME et FLAMEBLAST


Jte posterai le tree ce soir. La base cest double flame totem (pas flame blast). Dual wield sceptre avec un gros roll de cast speed sur chaque sceptre, un 4 link (idealement achete geofri crest qui coute rien), avec flame totem, controlled destruction, elemental focus et totem elemental damage (la gemme qui donne de la res elem mais donne aussi dus more damage). En aura tu joues haste. Tu peux linker fortify sur earthquake pour te défendre.

En ascendancy tu prends pursuit of faith pour les degats et le mind over matter a 10% pour la défense. 

Si tu as un 5 link tu joues une gemme qui fait du proj damage (flame totem cest des projectiles)

Et noublie pas le searing bond en 4 link pour un 3eme totem gratuit qui donne de bon dps supplementaires

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et en golem lightning golem.

Pour te deplacer lightning warp faster casting et reduced duration.

Regarde le compteur de buff de pursuit of faith (en haut a gauche), ton but est de tuer vite pour le maximiser.

Vers lvl 80 tu dois etre a 20k dps par flame totem avec du stuff moyen.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Pour info l'uber lab est plutôt simple aujourd'hui, si y'en a qui cherchent leurs derniers points c'est ptet le jour. Conduits/portails, le dernier fight est un poil plus chiant (burning ground/piliers) mais rien d'infranchissable. En tous cas c'est passé facile en zerk totem lvl 84 SSF (donc pas fondamentalement optimisé).

----------


## Ravine

> Blink, trap, cluster, WED, Minion Damage
> 
> et un autre setup mirror, trap etc. pareil.
> 
> Un cooldown de trap par gemme (blink ou mirror). Justement javais pas de place pour lmp mais cest mieux avec. Quiver +1 est plus opti je pense.


Je pense que LMP pourrait palier a ton probleme de "clear speed" pour les minions. Ca reduit le hit damage mais tu multiplie par 3 tes fleches. Y'a pas de secret, c'est encore plus puissant sur des clones.



> Pour le Glad jai pensé a LGOH mais en fait je vois pas linteret la seul chose qui me tuera cest un burst. Et le cooldown le plus rapide de counter attack reste proche de la demi seconde. Peu dinteret je pense. Pareil pour Crown of the pale king. Je prefere max life sur le casque etc.


T'aime pas 60-80 de life? http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Crown_of_the_Pale_King



> Tousand teeth est legerement mieux que mon shield actuel en effet mais ca reste infime (crest of perandus). Je vais le buy tfacon il est gratos.
> 
> Jai pas peur du masse mob. Je kill tout avec lexplo phys du glad ou je bloque/blind tout. Jpeux limite afk dans une breach (mais jen suis quau t10 bien que je sois lvl 85, jai pas buy de map encore).


En max block je build Unwavering/Iron Reflexes, parce que je ne veux pas esquiver, je veux tout prendre dans la tronche. Violent Retaliation rend le truc completement n'imp, et tu stackes le Increased Phys super rapidement.
Et TTT c'est 500 d'evasion, contre petzouille sur le Crest of Perandus, donc c'est clairement mieux.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Manage account -> privacy setting -> decoche la case qui nous cache tes persos
> 
> Je n'ai pas vu ton matos, mais perso j'irais plutot sur cet arbre: https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...v2SPaj9zL-Cv6P
> C'est juste 2-3 modifs tres con, car il ne faut jamais oublier le potentiel que peut apporter les jewels qui sont bien mieux que 2-3 nods randoms.


Pour le matos c'est normalement corrigé

Le choix que tu apportes sur les 3 points sont effectivement le choix que j'ai pensé (une autre jewel ou un bon gros +25 des familles) mais (pour le moment) je me rend compte que je suis plutot fort et que c'est laresit/vita qui va en pâtir (même si pour le moment tout va bien en merciless).

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> il y a des news au sujet d'une traduction fr ?


Ils cherchent des traducteurs bénévoles en ce moment si tu es pressé de voir la version Fr arriver !  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais je vois lidée Ravine. Jai pas encore le point dascend qui rajoute du phys par block. Mais clairement je vais prendre iron reflexe si jai les points. Jai deja unwavering car kaom root.

Mon casque ya de lintell (pour bladeflurry) et 100+ de life. Crown mattire pas du tout. Je veux voir combien de max hp jpeux atteindre donc les res sont aussi bonnes a prendre pour caser des trucs comme kaom root ou des gants avec max atk speed etc

----------


## Leybi

Oui, ça tombe bien car il y en a : Community translators needed for french language.

edit: j'avais pas refresh la page...  :tired: 

Ah et pour link des persos, je suis fan de ce site : Poe-Profile ! C'est encore en beta mais je trouve ça teeeeellement mieux déjà que la page de perso sur le site officiel.

----------


## Ravine

> Pour le matos c'est normalement corrigé
> 
> Le choix que tu apportes sur les 3 points sont effectivement le choix que j'ai pensé (une autre jewel ou un bon gros +25 des familles) mais (pour le moment) je me rend compte que je suis plutot fort et que c'est laresit/vita qui va en pâtir (même si pour le moment tout va bien en merciless).


+1 sur les jewel nodes.
N'oublie pas le cluster shield entre le duelist et le ranger, juste sous le jewel. +4 block chance/increased defences, toujours bon a prendre.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Oui, ça tombe bien car il y en a : Community translators needed for french language.
> 
> edit: j'avais pas refresh la page... 
> 
> Ah et pour link des persos, je suis fan de ce site : Poe-Profile ! C'est encore en beta mais je trouve ça teeeeellement mieux déjà que la page de perso sur le site officiel.



Ah oui en effet ! Je note.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Suis nouveau mais c'est le personnage que je pex actuellement. Tu as des conseils pour le levling / partage de build ? Pour l'instant je PEX à base de TOTEM FLAME et FLAMEBLAST


Voilà le tree:

http://www.poeplanner.com/AAYAAP0lAA...UqcWIAAAAAAA==

Si t'es en SC focus sur les dégâts car le build est bulky de base de toute façon

----------


## Hargun

@Mr Ianou : Ton build me parait super léger en def, ce n'est pas un soucis ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

C'est surprenant mais pour le moment ça tient super bien.

Par contre il est clair qui va me faloir une armure pour les laby.

----------


## Hargun

Je ne sais pas où tu en es mais "normalement" lv 73 tu as dû commencer les maps et les maps sans resi/life ça doit être très dur :x

En regardant rapidement ton stuff et ton arbre, je pense que tu dois avoir un truc comme -30 en lightning, et j'ai peur pour le +40 d'abyssus avec 1k armor en stuff et pas d'eva :/

----------


## Mr Ianou

Tout a fait je suis enfin mort 3 fois sur "malachie" (avant de le tuer) on sent bien les faiblesses.
Je vais maper a fond pour améliorer mon stuff.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Première reliquary key !  :Cigare: 













Eye of Chayula  :Facepalm:

----------


## Kamikaze

2ème Key et Soul Strike legacy qui drop  :Cigare:

----------


## P1nGou1N

> Bon là encore je déborde (beaucoup, c'est pour montrer le pathing général et les noeuds de bleed) mais faut se focus sur attack speed, block chance, increase phys & attack speed with sword, éventuellement bleeding. Prendre les nœuds fortify.
> 
> http://www.poeplanner.com/AAYAATUkAA...zYgZs9AAAAAAAA
> 
> Pour les gemmes, BladeFlurry, Fortify, FasterAttacks, Melee Phys, Added Fire, Blind, Culling Strike, pour Sunder c'est pareil mais Multistrike est obligatoire dès que possible.
> 
> En totem, Protector est très très sympa pour l'attaque speed et la diversion (single link, à placer n'importe ou).
> 
> Si tu joues pas Blood Magic y'a Herald of Ash et Hatred.
> ...


Hop hop hop, je reviens faire un petit retour et poser quelques questions au passage.

Bon déjà je suis niveau 64 et acte 1 en merciless (oui je sais j'avance pas vite mais je joue avec un pote et on prend notre temps).
Alors j'ai pris des libertés sur les passifs, pour l'instant ça ressemble à ça : http://www.poeplanner.com/AAYAAKMkAA...aLIOMAAAAAAA==

Pour le moment ça décape bien tout ce qui bouge et je prends quasi pas de dégats (bon, j'ai un level bien supérieur à l'acte ou je suis aussi).

Plusieurs questions :

1/ J'ai du mal à saisir l'intérêt de Blood Magic. Pourquoi faire en fait ? En quoi ce passif est utile ? Je comprends vraiment pas l'intérêt de sacrifier notre vie (en plus ça veut dire qu'on peut pas balancer d'auras sinon on tue notre life pool). Bref doit y'avoir un truc que je pige pas (et c'est pour ça que je l'ai pas pris encore).

2/ Pourquoi partir plutôt sur l'ascendancy qui focus sur le bleed plutôt que celui qui se concentre sur le block (Violent Retaliation a l'air bien violent). Un intérêt particulier à jouer bleed ? C'est utile contre les boss ? Pourquoi pas plutôt partir sur des passifs qui régen de la vie et qui en leech histoire d'être vraiment un gros gros tank ?

3/ Sur ton arbre de passif initial, tu n'as pas pris la Keystone Iron Reflexes qui me parait essentielle. ça fait pas un peu doublon avec le block chance d'avoir de l'esquive ? Ne vaut il mieux pas avoir un max d'armure histoire de bien mitiger les dégâts qui passent à côté du block plutôt qu'avoir un peu d'armure et un peu d'esquive ?

4/ Tu as mis 144 points sur poeplanner. ça me parait énorme. C'est accessible au niveau combien 144 points ?


Et je crois que j'ai d'autres interrogations mais là sur le moment c'est tout ce qui me vient.

Merci bcp pour le build, même si je l'ai un peu adapté, je prends un gros pied à le jouer !!

Pour info, voilà le build que je comptais faire mais n'hésitez surtout pas à me dire si il y'a des hérésies : http://www.poeplanner.com/AAYAAP0kAA...aLIOMAAAAAAA==

----------


## Dirian

Un mobs avec 2-3 essences, premier try, je lui ai enlevé 5% de vie avant qu'il me poutre..  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

> Hop hop hop, je reviens faire un petit retour et poser quelques questions au passage.
> 
> Bon déjà je suis niveau 64 et acte 1 en merciless (oui je sais j'avance pas vite mais je joue avec un pote et on prend notre temps).
> Alors j'ai pris des libertés sur les passifs, pour l'instant ça ressemble à ça : http://www.poeplanner.com/AAYAAKMkAA...aLIOMAAAAAAA==
> 
> Pour le moment ça décape bien tout ce qui bouge et je prends quasi pas de dégats (bon, j'ai un level bien supérieur à l'acte ou je suis aussi).
> 
> Plusieurs questions :
> 
> ...


Je te donne l'exemple de mon build actuel, lvl 86 en HC et qui roule sur le contenu pour l'instant (T10-T11, breach):

http://poe-profile.info/profile/quaetrix

https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...rix/characters

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ton tree est pas trop mal mais enlève la res elem, ça se fait via les gears, enlève le mana leech a priori pas besoin (popo de mana ou leech sur gear si vraiment, ou soul taker si possible quand tu joues axe). Le leech de vie est inutile pour glad, prends de la vie direct pas du leech.

----------


## Zephy

> Un mobs avec 2-3 essences, premier try, je lui ai enlevé 5% de vie avant qu'il me poutre.. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/b7af...fa6d9b5c8b.jpg


Comme Psycho , en mousse  ::P:

----------


## P1nGou1N

> Ton tree est pas trop mal mais enlève la res elem, ça se fait via les gears, enlève le mana leech a priori pas besoin (popo de mana ou leech sur gear si vraiment, ou soul taker si possible quand tu joues axe). Le leech de vie est inutile pour glad, prends de la vie direct pas du leech.


Effectivement je joue en soft c'est pour ça que je captais pas certains choix du coup. 

Pour la res élémentaire et le mana c'est seulement parce que j'ai des galères dans ces deux aspects pour le moment (mais je compte bien les dégage de mes passifs des que j'aurai résolu le souci via le gear). 

OK je blinde la life et je laisse tomber le leech, ça m'arrange bien en plus. 

Merci beaucoup encore une fois pour tes conseils !

----------


## Hargun

> Un mobs avec 2-3 essences, premier try, je lui ai enlevé 5% de vie avant qu'il me poutre.. 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/b7af...fa6d9b5c8b.jpg


Le morceau Oo

Je me suis fait un 4 ce matin, avec mon RF totem, je l'ai trouvé vraiment long, alors un 7 :x

C'est le résultat de quoi ? Prophétie + legacy ?

----------


## lhf

Les stones peuvent faire nawak sur le nombre d'essence, après tu ajoutes un remnante par dessus.





> of Echoes	Req. Lv. 72	Imprisoned Monsters in the next Area will have (3-4) additional Essences

----------


## Isdrydge

> Voilà le tree:
> 
> http://www.poeplanner.com/AAYAAP0lAA...UqcWIAAAAAAA==
> 
> Si t'es en SC focus sur les dégâts car le build est bulky de base de toute façon


Merci je vais regarder ca. Je vais paraitre vraiment noob suis désolé mais j'ai pas encore dépassé l'acte 4: 

_En ascendancy tu prends pursuit of faith pour les degats et le mind over matter a 10% pour la défense._ >> Je lis ca partout l'ascendancy c'est quoi  ::): 

Encore une fois merci

----------


## Kamikaze

Lascendancy cest une classe parmi 3 que tu debloques apres avoir fait le labyrinthe, des points supplementaire dans le tree. Regarde larbre que jai linké, tu verras que jai choisis hierophant et alloué des points dans cette classe.

Tu entendras parler du labyrinthe si tu fouilles la prison de lact 1, le deuxieme floor de chamber of sin et dautres endroits

----------


## Isdrydge

En fait je suis ce guide et c'est pas tout à fait le même build que toi, pourtant c'est la même philo non ?

EDIT : lui il part sur flameblast et non flame totem apriori

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu entendras parler du labyrinthe si tu fouilles la prison de lact 1, le deuxieme floor de chamber of sin et dautres endroits


OK c'est la quête qui est commune a tout les actes avec des passages piégés & co  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Ya beaucoup de variations possible pour un build donné, à toi de choisir ce qui te plait le plus. Le tree et les skills que jai proposé sont vraiment très solide et tu pourras jouer flameblast aussi mais je trouve totem flame plus fort et plus agreable/versatile.

Si tu pars flameblast il faut prioriser cast speed a tout prix et prendre au moins un cluster increase area of effect dans le tree

----------


## Ravine

Putain mais les Gruthkul's Pelt a 20c, c'est quoi le delire? Y'a eu un build de Mathil ou quoi?
(je voulais mettre ca sur mon Ancestral Protector Animate Guardian)

----------


## Kamikaze

Animate Guardian tu veux dire?

Jai acheté la mienne pour 15/20c en LHC avec 93% inc phys et 142 life, bon roll mais les max roll etaient encore plus chers.

Larmure est tres bonne lair de rien, apres le prix est largement surévalué pour linstant, je pense que ca va baisser, cest leffet nouveauté.

Mais tu parles du prix en SC ? Si cest le cas je trouve ca vraiment cher car pour moi lidee de larmure cest un gros roll de vie avec en plus de linc phys et 6 link possible. Une genre de mini kaom, cest tres defensif.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Dailleurs si tu parles danimate guardian je trouve ambu charge largement meilleur perso

----------


## Ravine

non mais on parle d'un unique a l'interet plus que limite en end game, et qui coutait 6c top la premiere semaine

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah cest ce que je dis, surévalué. Mais non jai pas vu devenement particulier sui explique la hausse.

Cest aussi assez divin pour lvl up et perso je compte faire le endgame avec

(Au cas ou tas pas vu cest ma body armour actuelle)

----------


## Ravine

Mon Guardian tourne avec Ambu's. Mais c'est juste que je l'aurais bien vu un peu plus gros, pour pouvoir aller avec mes Zombies  ::):  (le SWAG, toujours le plus important)

Pour ref, mon Animate Guardian:
- Redblade Tramplers (immune to burning ground, life, fire resist, flat phys damage)
- Ambu's Charge (all resist, endurance charge on receiving critical hit, max life, 2% reg/s on receiving a hit)
- Slitherpinch (life leech, attack speed)
- Victario's Charity (life, lightning resist, chaos resist, des power charges et des frenzy charges occasionnelles)
- Innsbury Edge (phys damage, convert to chaos damage, attack speed, chaos leech, maim on hit)

Pour l'instant pas de casque unique, mais j'envisage de lui mettre une broken crown pour le resist chaos. Ca m'avait bien servi dans mes precedentes experimentations, je pense reiterer l'experience)
Et si j'ai une gruthkul's pelt, Starkonja's Head pour faire un Animate Beardian.

Edit: http://poe.ninja/challenge/unique-armours +330% en 7 jours.  ::(:

----------


## earnil

Il n'y en a que 40 en ventes en LSC, l'armure à quand même l'air rare.

----------


## Kamikaze

Leer cast non?

----------


## Ravine

Oui, je pourrais, Leer Cast, mais je trouve ca trop facile (mais oui, ca serait moins idiot que les autres choix)

----------


## Ravine

Sinon personne n'a envie de faire du LL PvP de temps en temps?

----------


## doudou1408

Bonjour à tous !
Pour tout ceux qui joue avec le son actif, je ne peux que recommander chaudement ce lien : https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...st_out_of_the/

----------


## Kamikaze

J'vais tester ça, c'est vrai que la balance de son s'est dégradée depuis Ascendancy.

Antnee a mis à jour son filter, enfin, neversink est vraiment laid

----------


## Ravine

> J'vais tester ça, c'est vrai que la balance de son s'est dégradée depuis Ascendancy.
> 
> Antnee a mis à jour son filter, enfin, neversink est vraiment laid


Faut pas jouer avec le Purple filter  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan même celui de base je le trouve criard, que ce soit au niveau des couleurs ou des sons

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai enfin The Surrender sur mon perso, je suis ruiné  ::lol::

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> J'ai enfin The Surrender sur mon perso, je suis ruiné


Se sont décidés à lui créer un modèle 3D à celui là d'ailleurs ? Ça ferait un sacrément bon skin  :Cigare:

----------


## Kamikaze

Non toujours pas

----------


## Zephy

14 Reliques de prises , résultat pour ce soir  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

inb4 13 bramblejack & 1 brightbeak

----------


## Psycho_Ad

T'oublies Silverbranch et kaom sign.

----------


## Leybi

C'est le RIP  ::'(: 
Lv87, 536 sur le ladder HC SSF (y'a tellement personne dessus en même temps)

Bon dans mon stash j'ai une Cospri's Will, une q20 Blade Vortex & une q20 Inc. Crit Dmg. A votre avis un BV poison ça se fait en SSF ou ça demande du stuff autre que la cospri pour bien tourner ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais ça se fait carrément avec ce stuff, si jamais tu choppes delirium c'est top mais sinon trickster ou occultist et go

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pas besoin d'aller crit d'ailleurs. J'ai pas mal joué occultist BV poison avant et après le nerf de delirium est cest vraiment fort, c'est mieux avec du stuff ES niveau défense mais tu peux progresser en life sans trop de soucis

Vortex sera surement un bon spell d'appoint d'ailleurs pendant le lvling il se marrie bien avec les tree BV poison je trouve et est agréable à utiliser (totem ou selfcast)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Un peu bête la mort sinon mais ça arrive, c'est classique de rip sur ce boss quand un minion fait exploser son projo lent qui fait masse dégât, surtout si tu run avec un roll inc aoe ou multiple proj

----------


## Leybi

Ouais la mort est complètement nulle :D J'aurai pu éviter en le voyant se tourner vers moi... Ou simplement pas run cette map qui était unique boss speed/dmg  :tired:  J'ai vraiment très très mal joué. D'hab sur les boss chauds comme ça je caste un totem, je bouge, je caste le deuxième, je bouge etc

Merci pour les conseils ! Je suis pas hyper chaud de faire CI car j'ai rien drop de bien en stuff ES. Mais à la limite je peux respé plus tard si je fais gaffe à mon pathing (ça sert qu'à ça les orb of regret en SSF de toute !)
Pour délirium j'ai justement 2 esc of corruption, bon c'est pas dit mais y'a moyen de la choper...

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais j'ai plus la liste sous la main mais je sais que les essences à corrompre c'est misery, dread, scorn, envy.

ES ça se monte aussi avec des essences, mais effectivement chaud en SSF, quoique. Si tu joues "sage" c'est à dire 1h + shield et que du jaune avec des bases ES, tu rajoutes Disci et tu peux jouer ES en SSF. Ouais pour le pathing faut bien y penser du coup.

Ah oui cette map avec des mods de dmg y'a pas de blague, c'est OS la plupart du temps si la boule lente te touche.

J'ai beaucoup run les maps en blanc avec un perso uniquement "sac de vie" (ES + HP + MOM) comme ça j'apprenais un peu les montants de dégâts des boss en tankant les hits (en HC s'il vous plait), c'était mon blink mirror.

Et bref, à blanc le boss peut taper à 6000 cash, donc un mod de damage ou du crit et t'es mort. Ça m'a beaucoup appris de run les maps en blancs comme ça, tu vois bien les dégâts flat et ça te donne une idée de si tu peux te faire OS ou non.

Bon après moi le perso que j'ai monté à l'époque il joue Legacy Heretic Veil, Legacy Soul Strike et Delirium  ::ninja::  donc mon impression du build est un peu biaisé haha

Mais je l'avais lvl up à l'ancienne jusque haut dans les hauts niveaux avec BV poison et Vortex (avec le mtx bien sur  :B): )

Sinon y'a bien évidemment la voie Essence Drain qui est toujours aussi forte. Project PT avait fait plein de vidéos dessus, le tree est globalement le même au final, et il avait lvl up en life (en SSF mais il avait drop Shavs finalement)

----------


## Ravine

Sinon je reitere ma question: est ce que ca interesserait des gens de faire du LowLevel PvP de temps en temps? On pourrait meme faire un """mini tournoi""", garder une trace des scores, tout ca. Pour le fun et la gloire.

(allez quoi, dites oui)

----------


## alogos

Si c'est pour exposer ses richesses avec une ashrend 6L et du leo ring multicraft... sur un perso qui choppe son uber lab ascendence puis régresse au niveau 28... non merci, je passe.
Si t'as des idées de défis intéressant qui permet d'user de toute la richesse des builds et avoir une égalité pour les persos riches et les nouveaux, dans ce cas, pourquoi pas. Mais de toute manière, le pvp n'est plus soutenu par les dév.

----------


## Ravine

Non je pensais a faire du LL PVP avec des persos PVP only, comme ca pas d'ascendancy; juste histoire de deconner de temps en temps, pour varier des rotations Zana et autres trucs.
J'ai pas envie de passer 3 heures a aller verifier les persos de chacun hein, et de toute facon c'est toujours limite aux richesses personnelles. C'est pas avec mon temps de jeu ces derniers temps que je vais avoir un budget de 2 exalts pour un perso pvp only

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Non je pensais a faire du LL PVP avec des persos PVP only, comme ca pas d'ascendancy; juste histoire de deconner de temps en temps, pour varier des rotations Zana et autres trucs.
> J'ai pas envie de passer 3 heures a aller verifier les persos de chacun hein, et de toute facon c'est toujours limite aux richesses personnelles. C'est pas avec mon temps de jeu ces derniers temps que je vais avoir un budget de 2 exalts pour un perso pvp only


Zephy va te défoncer avec ses silverbranch et covenant legacy $$$

----------


## Ravine

Ca va pas m'empecher de tenter de faire un peu de pvp tout seul. Je pensais juste que ca serait potentiellement rigolo de se tirer la bourre a la cool  entre canard et de s'engueuler sur Mumble au passage.

----------


## Isdrydge

A nouveau quelques questions connes d'un gros noob qui débute :

- pourquoi sur tout les builds il manque 11 points ?
- c'est quoi les power charge ? ca se voit ou ?

----------


## GUESH

Les points qui manquent sont ceux des derniers niveaux, simplement car les builds sont construits pour fonctionner avant le niveau 100. Du coup ce n'est pas toujours 11 points qui manquent sur les arbres proposés, ça dépend du niveau "requis" pour que le build soit optimal.
Il y a aussi les points des bandits qui peuvent manquer car il peut être intéressant de prendre une charge ou des points de vie supplémentaires par exemple plutôt que le point de passif.


Les power charge sont des charges (et ouais), il y a en a deux autres (endurance et frenzy). Tu peux voir leurs effets en te baladant sur la fiche de ton personnage (dernier onglet "Charges").
Plusieurs moyens pour en gagner : des gemmes comme "Power Charge On Critical Support" ou "Assassin's Mark", des pièces d'équipement comme les Skyforth ou Lochtonial Caress, des potions comme Doedre's Elixir et des points d'Ascendancy (chez le Raider notamment avec Way of the Poacher).
Certains uniques ou certaines gemmes en tirent partie (la plus emblématique étant certainement Discharge).
Enfin, il y a possibilité de modifier le nombre maximal de charges, par des quêtes, des uniques ou des points dans l'arbre passif.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Pour compléter, les power charges de base augmentent le crit chance %, les frenzy la vitesse d'attaque/cast + dégâts et les endurance font du phys dmg resist et de la resist elem. Après tu as des mods qui viennent s'appliquer la dessus via skilltree, ascendencies ou items qui peuvent changer les valeurs ou les bonus.

Et pour plus d'infos : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Charge

----------


## CaMarchePas

Topic GW2 + reddit/poe, summon Chris_wilson ! On peut le faire les coins² !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Isdrydge

Les gars,

j'ai pas encore bien compris comment marche le crit sur POE.

On a les chances de crit OK je pense avoir compris. Soit on a les chances de crit en physique soit en spell. Min = 5% / Max = 95%.

On a également les multiplicateurs pour augmenter les dommages lors d'un crit.

Ca correspond à quoi le global critical chance par exemple ? Ca couvre physique et spell ?

Ensuite les totems, il prenne quoi comme crit - celui du physique et spell ou que spell car dans mon cas, c'est avec flameblast et la gemme support ?

----------


## Zephy

PoeWiki , merci bonjour  :;):

----------


## Jalkar

> Les gars,
> 
> j'ai pas encore bien compris comment marche le crit sur POE.
> 
> On a les chances de crit OK je pense avoir compris. Soit on a les chances de crit en physique soit en spell. Min = 5% / Max = 95%.
> 
> On a également les multiplicateurs pour augmenter les dommages lors d'un crit.
> 
> Ca correspond à quoi le global critical chance par exemple ? Ca couvre physique et spell ?
> ...


La grosse diff c'est :
Le crit des spells est basé sur la gemme
Le crit des attaques est basé sur les armes

Derrière en fonction du "wording" d'un affixe de crit, soit il est que pour les attaques, soit que pour les spells, soit pour les deux.

"Global crit chance" c'est du globale, ca marche pour tout le monde.

"increased crit chance" sur une arme, ca ne fonctionne que pour le crit de l'arme (tu devrais le voir apparaitre en bleu dans les lignes du haut)

Les totems ca dépend, si c'est un "spell" totem beh c'est du spells, si c'est un "attack" totem (warchief) c'est de l'attaque

----------


## alogos

https://sites.google.com/view/poefr/...C3%A9g%C3%A2ts si tu veux une VF

----------


## Isdrydge

> PoeWiki , merci bonjour


J'ai lu le truc avant de poser des questions, et c'était pas clair. 

Merci pour les réponses

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> https://sites.google.com/view/poefr/...C3%A9g%C3%A2ts si tu veux une VF


Merci bcp, au top pour un noob !

----------


## CaMarchePas

> -relique 1 (loot) : Goldwyrm (perf IIQ, 70c), Perandus Blazon (bon IIQ, 12c), Cloak of Defiance (mieux que le nouveau, 4c) 
> -relique 2 (loot) : Sadima's touch (pire IIQ, 3c)
> -relique 3 (trade 40c) : moonsorrow (crap vendor)
> -relique 4 (trade 40c) : the covenant (crap vendor)
> -relique 5 (trade 40c) : meginord's girdle (mieux en legacy)
> -relique 6 (trade 40c) : silverbranche (mieux mais crap quand même )
> -relique 7 (trade 38c) : the covenant (crap), the anvil (gros gros crap), thief's torment (moyen craft mais roll même pas perf si c'était un nouveau)
> -relique 8 (trade 40c) : cybil's paw (craaaaaaaaaap)
> -relique 9 (trade 40c) : cybil's paw (craaaaaaaaaap)
> ...


Mis à jour avec ma 7ième reliquary key lootée tout à l'heure !  ::ninja:: 

Et j'ai enfin pu re-six slot ma cospri's will (la dernière jeweler's touche l'avait mis en 5s/5L) après 5 jours à tout foutre dedans !

Et j'ai enfin pu la six link avec 580 fuses de plus (+-2K avant >.> ) !

Ce soir je loot un mirror !

----------


## Zephy

Il faut patienter encore un peu , les Reliques baissent de prix .

----------


## Vargr

Petite question, lors de la saison précédente sur les builds Ranger un peu sérieux, je voyais tout le monde qui se forçait à matraquer ses potions afin d'avoir les buffs actifs en quasi-permanence via le stuff.
Hors perso, tenir 5 buffs de 3-5 secondes en permanence je ne trouve pas ça super fun... C'est toujours d'actualité ça ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Petite question, lors de la saison précédente sur les builds Ranger un peu sérieux, je voyais tout le monde qui se forçait à matraquer ses potions afin d'avoir les buffs actifs en quasi-permanence via le stuff.
> Hors perso, tenir 5 buffs de 3-5 secondes en permanence je ne trouve pas ça super fun... C'est toujours d'actualité ça ?


Évidemment tu as des flasks q20, les bonnes flasks, et des passifs pour booster leurs effets et durées et en même temps tu ne fais pas une généralité de ce que font certains streamers ?

----------


## Vargr

Oui, bon ok je regardais peut-être un gros stuff, mais bon, autant se renseigner sur ce qui se fait de mieux !

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Oui, bon ok je regardais peut-être un gros stuff, mais bon, autant se renseigner sur ce qui se fait de mieux !


Si tu regardes ce qui se fait de mieux en ranger, t'as intérêt à avoir beaucoup de tunes de côté par ce que y'a un monde entre un build lambda ranger qui marche bien et un build de streamer "terminé" avec des flasks à plusieurs exalts, des arcs pétés et toutes les gemmes 20/20 !

----------


## lhf

> Il faut patienter encore un peu , les Reliques baissent de prix .


Il y a plus en plus de post sur reddit qui t'expliquent que les relic sont une arnaque. Ca finit par se savoir.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Il y a plus en plus de post sur reddit qui t'expliquent que les relic sont une arnaque. Ca finit par se savoir.


Tant mieux, moins c'est cher plus j'en achèterai. Le rng ça se paie.

----------


## Kamikaze

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esp%C3...h%C3%A9matique

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Price_discovery

----------


## Bourrinopathe

En même temps, GGG n’allait pas innonder la ligue de legacies poilus, ça semble logique. C’est carottes-land quand même.

Cela dit, il faudrait que je joue pour avoir mon trash unique collector qui fait de l’arc en ciel dans l’inventaire…  ::):

----------


## Ravine

Bah, le truc des items legacy, c'est qu'il ne faut pas oublier que la league a boost considerablement un grand nombre d'items, changeant leurs stats. De fait, ca cree une tetrachiee d'items "bwof", pour une poignee d'items tres puissants.

Ajoutez a ca la capacite des etres humains a ne voir que la chance de looter un truc de ouf (ou de decrocher la cagnotte au loto de noel de la francaise des jeux), couple aux problemes classiques de probabilites et de statistiques ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gambler%27s_fallacy ) et paf, ca fait des chocapics.

----------


## lhf

J'aurais préféré voir une liste d'item moyen/bon que de voir une liste de sous item saupoudré d'item dégénéré.
L'autre possibilité aurait été de directement droper les items legacy ingame à la place des key.

Le problème n'est pas l'idée, mais la com ou la mise en place du système.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> J'aurais préféré voir une liste d'item moyen/bon que de voir une liste de sous item saupoudré d'item dégénéré.
> L'autre possibilité aurait été de directement droper les items legacy ingame à la place des key.
> 
> Le problème n'est pas l'idée, mais la com ou la mise en place du système.


 :tired: 

Bah ouai, t'aurais préféré ça, mais les devs ont choisi autre chose. Deal with it.

----------


## lhf

> Bah ouai, t'aurais préféré ça, mais les devs ont choisi autre chose. Deal with it.


Le problème n'est pas l'idée, mais la com ou la mise en place du système.


Et perso, tu m'as vu rager sur les key ?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> J'aurais préféré voir une liste d'item moyen/bon que de voir une liste de sous item saupoudré d'item dégénéré.
> L'autre possibilité aurait été de directement droper les items legacy ingame à la place des key.
> 
> Le problème n'est pas l'idée, mais la com ou la mise en place du système.


C'est un peu le problème avec les uniques jusqu'à présent : beaucoup de trashs pour au final peu d'objets bons. Après je pense qu'ils en sont conscients aussi, avec les révisions des items de ce patch, les prophéties d'upgrade, tout ça... ça va dans le bon sens. Idem avec les threshold jewels, je pense qu'ils veulent étendre un peu les options en recyclant le contenu "gras" pour le rendre plus efficace et plus attractif sur la durée. 

Faut avouer que l'excitation du loot d'items se casse assez vite la gueule une fois que tu as compris que tu feras rien de 90% des drops. Sachant que pour les 10% restants, si tu n'as pas une excellente connaissance du jeu, tu ne sauras réellement que t'as touché un truc sympa qu'après un passage sur PoE.trade, voire après l'épluchage du wiki pour les rares, ce qui casse un peu le rush émotionnel face au loot qui est quand même aussi un attrait des arpgs.

----------


## Zephy

> Il y a plus en plus de post sur reddit qui t'expliquent que les relic sont une arnaque. Ca finit par se savoir.


Rien à tamponner , je suis chinois , je prendrai quand meme les reliques  ::):

----------


## lhf

> C'est un peu le problème avec les uniques jusqu'à présent : beaucoup de trashs pour au final peu d'objets bons. Après je pense qu'ils en sont conscients aussi, avec les révisions des items de ce patch, les prophéties d'upgrade, tout ça... ça va dans le bon sens. Idem avec les threshold jewels, je pense qu'ils veulent étendre un peu les options en recyclant le contenu "gras" pour le rendre plus efficace et plus attractif sur la durée. 
> 
> Faut avouer que l'excitation du loot d'items se casse assez vite la gueule une fois que tu as compris que tu feras rien de 90% des drops. Sachant que pour les 10% restants, si tu n'as pas une excellente connaissance du jeu, tu ne sauras réellement que t'as touché un truc sympa qu'après un passage sur PoE.trade, voire après l'épluchage du wiki pour les rares, ce qui casse un peu le rush émotionnel face au loot qui est quand même aussi un attrait des arpgs.


Il faudrait à un moment nettoyer le jeu. Il y a limite trop de matos.

Après, même si on divise par 2 le nombre d'item, il y aura toujours 10% d'item meilleurs que les 90% restant ^^.

L'équilibrage sur la question des loot n'est pas si évidente, sans compter qu'elle reste subjective. Perso, j'ai tendance à préférer l'option du recyclage massif, elle permet à ceux qui ne connaissent pas trop le jeu d'avoir au moins l'impression de loot quelque chose.





> Rien à tamponner , je suis chinois , je prendrai quand meme les reliques


Ha non, le farmer vend ces relic. C'est plus rentable.

----------


## Zephy

> Ha non, le farmer vend ces relic. C'est plus rentable.


Tu n'as juste rien compris à la league , change de jeu fiston  :;):

----------


## GUESH

Si le but est d'avoir des objets Legacy intéressants (une vinktar par exemple), un joueur régulier pourra accumuler le pognon nécessaire (une centaine d'ex) assez rapidement.
A ce niveau, récupérer 50 chaos sur la vente d'une relique est plus intéressant que d'espérer l'avoir en l'utilisant.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Et si tu veux juste faire la collection, tenter la loterie ou faire un build en fonction de ce que tu obtiens et pas farmer pour obtenir un truc en particulier, ben tu joues. 

Mais forcément si tu vises un objet précis pour un perso/build précis, autant farmer spécifiquement pour ça, mais perso j'ai le standard pour ça. Perso je peux me permettre à la fois de dépenser une partie en reliquary keys et garder une autre (genre les exalts et la conversions de currencies en exalts) au cas où les items les plus chers (kaom legacy et facebreaker 980%) tomberaient dans des prix abordables. 20 ex c'est un objectif possible. 200 ex je préfère jouer à la loterie !  :;):

----------


## alogos

> Le problème n'est pas l'idée, mais la com ou la mise en place du système.


FTFY : Le problème n'est pas l'idée, mais l'espérance et les attentes de certains joueurs

----------


## lhf

@ alogos : L’attente découle de la com.
Qd tu fais des "promesses", il faut les tenir, même si ce sont des erreurs de formulation.

Perso, cette hype autour du vieux stuff ne m'a jamais intéressé, maintenant qd on voit l'attrait de la collection sur pas mal de joueurs, leur énervement est compréhensible. Tu leur fait un miroité le saint graal sans leur préciser qu'ils ne pourront jamais mettre les mains dessus.

Au final, à quoi sert cette league ? Les bonnes mécaniques ont déjà été implémenté. Les mauvaise le sont encore (genre les talisman). En fait, ils ont juste augmenté les possibilité du zana device, couplé avec une interface encore plus relou. Soyons honnête et reconnaissons que cette league n'a pas vraiment tenu ses promesses.

Après, perso, je vois cette league comme une breache league 2.0 où on ne risque plus de tomber sur une chayula breach ds une map de merde. Donc, j'en suis très content. C'est pour moi le seul bon point et c'est très bien. Ca me suffit largement. En prime, on peut run les breach en team, donc tout benef.





> +Si le but est d'avoir des objets Legacy intéressants (une vinktar par exemple), un joueur régulier pourra accumuler le pognon nécessaire (une centaine d'ex) assez rapidement.
> A ce niveau, récupérer 50 chaos sur la vente d'une relique est plus intéressant que d'espérer l'avoir en l'utilisant.


juste +1.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Plusieurs coins² et contacts qui posent des questions à ce sujet donc petit retour sur les leaguestones, je peux me tromper sur certains points ce sont juste mes impressions. Déjà : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Leaguestone (pas forcément complet mais y'a les liens vers les pages des ligues correspondantes) et poe.trade pour se rendre compte de la rareté/prix de certains mods (sachant que ça me semble buggué, genre ça fait 2 jours que je ne peux plus faire de recherche live pour les invasion leaguestone).

Déjà on peut distinguer deux choses : les stones pour affecter une zone normale (map) et les stones qui rajoutent un event unique. Beyond, rampage, onslaught  ça affecte toute la zone. Breach, ambush, tormented... ça ne donne qu'un event (sauf mods bleus). Mais breach + beyond ça peut faire un sacré paquet de mobs et d'xp. A l'opposé Perandus, talisman, invasion... on peut les faire pop sur une zone courte (city of sarn, solaris/lunaris 1, même twilight strand) que ce soit pour faire proc la chose rapidement pour les challenges, pour le loot (currencies perandus), cadiro/stone altar (même à 20% de chance) ou vider des leaguestones limitées en niveau.

Les leaguestones ont un niveau max sauf à partir de l'ilvl 68 (sauf mods restrictif), donc dried lake reste une bonne zone à farm pour vider/changer ses stocks. 

Enfin les leaguestones ne s'activent pas dans les zones vaals ou la chambre du conseil, par contre ça proc chez atziri. N'oubliez pas de les retirer quand vous allez juste chercher un truc/quete/prophétie. 

Même si certaines leaguestone sont "bof", tout ce qui donne des currencies on XXX me semble sympa à vider, quand on a rien de mieux bien sur ou en leveling / ssf... 

Ambush : la zone contiendra une strongbox. En blanc c'est, pour moi, inutile, car il n'y aura qu'une box, alors qu'on peut en avoir plusieurs. En bleu ça peut changer la donne (type de box, box corrompues...). Eventuellement en blanc sur une zone très courte (où on farme autre chose.Anarchy : la zone contiendra un rogue exile. Idem qu'ambush : c'est déjà intégré donc très limité, avec des mods bleus ça peut être intéressant. A priori les bonus de loot ne comptent pas sur les boss de precinct... à vérifier et à voir aussi avec certaines prophéties (pack de rogue, rogue dans les box...)Beyond : même mécanique que celles que vous avez sur vos map. Plus de loot, plus d'xp, potentiellement très dangereux (ne pas faire sur votre premier perso HC  ::P:  ). Must have en map si vous ne craignez pas les dangers que ça provoque. Avec plus de chance de faire pop des démons c'est encore plus drôle et dangereux ! (se vend plus cher)Bloodline : rajoute des mobs bleus ET tous les packs bleus ont un mod bloodline. Ca se prend. Similaire au mod de map.Breach : rajoute une brèche et plus si affinités. Ca vient de la ligue précédente, ce n'est pas encore implémenté de base dans le jeu. C'est assez dangereux et c'est encore pire avec Beyond. A éviter si vous êtes un peu fragile surtout en HC. En +splinters et type de faille garanti (chayula) ça vaut son pesant de chaos ! Et y'a aussi le mod +densité ou +chance d'avoir un anneau breach...
ps : les mobs qui ressortent de la brèche d'eux même (ie : pas la brèche qui se referme) sont encore là, mais invisibles  ::trollface:: Domination : la zone aura une shrine, et les mobs qui vont avec. Idem qu'anarchy/ambush, c'est déjà inclus et ce n'est pas "une en plus" donc pas forcément utile...Essence : idem, il y aura un groupe emprisoné, pas un de plus. Sans modifs c'est pas super utile. Les mods par contrent peuvent rendre les choses beaucoup plus sympa (plusieurs essences par pack, essences corrompues, type d'essence garanti...)Invasion : à n'activer que si vous cherchez les boss pour le challenge (ou revendez les dis boss). Les boss sont potentiellement dangereux ET radins, malgré les boosts de loots rajoutés par la suite. Je déconseille totalement en HC pour le côté rng + rippy. (si vous n'avez pas l'habitude de ces boss, la plupart ont une copie "plus gentille" en zone vaal). Peut potentiellement se revendre pour la chasse aux challenge (ou les boss eux mêmes sur le /trade 820, mais vive le rng entre ceux qui ne sont pas dans la liste et les gens qui ne cherchent pas ceux que vous trouvez)Nemesis : pareil que bloodline, des mobs rares en plus ET tous auront un mod nemessis, ça se prend. (similaire au mod de map)Onslaught : un bonus d'item quantity contre un bonus de vitesse et dégats aux ennemis. Sert principalement pour le challenge, toujours dangereux sinon de booster la vitesse des ennemis (ça se stack avec les boosts mobs/boss speed hein ! )Perandus : ça se prend, sauf si vous êtes un peu fragile chaos/elem (ou map qui rend la chose dangereuse). Les versions avec Cadiro garantie se vendent bien plus cher. Les versions avec un type de box rare garanti encore plus (catalogue++, archive+++, safe, trove). Cadibro vend de tout et à n'importe quel prix. "Régulièrement" des tabula rasa, des maps uniques, des currencies à prix très intéressant (poe.trade pour estimer l'item et poe.trade/currency market pour estimer le coût des pièces). Souvent des rares ou uniques trop chers, mais c'est une loterie où on ne perd pas puisqu'on n'a pas à acheter ce qui ne nous intéresse pas. Les chanceux y trouveront des exalts, des items très recherchés à pas cher, des Perandus Manor (seul moyen de l'avoir en dehors des box perandus), des fragments d'uber atziri... les autres crieront Scamdibro et seront châtiés. 
Attention aux scammers si vous revendez l'ouverture d'une box, attention aux voleurs si vous achetez des coins pour une offre cadiro (si en map : désactivez l'accès à votre hideout dans le stash de l'hideout, faite le trade chez eux ou en ville) des malins vous invitent pour le trade et eux même ou un pote invité prennent votre tp pour acheter l'offre de Cadiro.Prophecy : déjà intégré donc de base ne sert à rien amha. Le loot garanti de silver coin ne sert qu'en SSF, en "normal" ça se vend a 10-13 silver / chaos donc bon... Plus intéressant avec des mods : prophetie sur la zone (mais potentiellement dangereux) ou Yama the white qui vous donne une prophétie scellée.Rampage : amusant mais aussi peu utile que pendant la ligue rampage. Juste un compteur avec des boosts si on tient le rythme, intérêt très limité même avec les bonus.Talisman : pour moi c'est un must have. On ne peut pas l'avoir autrement et c'est bien moins cher qu'avec Zana qui ne le donne plus. Les talismans ont des bonus très intéressants même s'ils ne peuvent pas être modifiés. Les T4 peuvent être complètement fumés mais sont forcément plus longs/durs à créer. Faire pop Rigwald (pour ces uniques spécifiques) prend du temps mais c'est surtout du rangement dans le stash. Le talisman garanti c'est déjà bien, avec les mods il peut être garanti rare, d'un tiers plus haut (donc 5 fois moins requis pour rigwald/T4) ou même d'un type garanti (T2 ou même T3). On rajoute à tout ça les 20% de chance de faire pop un stone altar pour crafter ces talismans. La version stone altar garanti peut aussi valoir plus cher. 
Attention, surtout en HC : les mobs qui popent du stone altar dépendent de l'ilvl du talisman crafté. Faire pop un ilvl84 dans une zone level 24 donnera des mobs 84 !Tempest : "amusant" mais très RNG sans mod qui garantissent une tempête précise. Les tempetes qui filent de la rareté ou de la corruption ou l'équivalent marchand des items sont très sympa mais longues à faire. Et toujours potentiellement dangereux de part l'effet de la tempête ou du fait que vous temporisez pour avoir un effet sur le pack qu'il faut pas.Torment : la zone contient un tormented spirit. Comme pour d'autres sans mods intéressant ça ne sert pas à grand chose.Warbands : rajoute un pack warband. Donc plus de mobs. Avec des mods ça peut donner plusieurs warbands, des type garantis, des boss garantis, du loot en plus. Attention que les warbands ça peut piquer ! Les versions avec un boss spécifique ou les rénégades valent le coup d'être revendues (ou utilisées pour les challenges.

Faut pas oublier non plus que les bonus débloquent aussi la possibilité de loot ou chancer les items spécifiques à ces ligues.

PS : oui je me fais chier au boulot et la latence est merdique là donc je ne joue pas.
PPS : comment passer pour un troll ou gros beauf en 10 lignes ? putain LHF tu trolles en reprenant des discours tout fais ou tu regardes trop les débats politiques ? Tout y est là ! "on vous a promis mais on vous a menti" "on est tous d'accord pour dire que c'est pas bien" "les trucs bien c'était déjà fait les trucs pas bien sont toujours là", j'ai l'impression de lire un discours de candidat.
Tu pourrais nuancer, mais non même pas, les deux pieds dedans. 
Tiens je vais faire le discours inverse, tout aussi débile en passant:
-les chialeuses ont cru qu'elles pourront avoir un kaom's heart legacy en restant les doigts de pied en eventail 
-les bonnes ligues sont nerfées avec des mods pourris (une seule box, un seul spirit...)
-les mauvaises ligues sont boostées (talisman, breach) mais faut être riche pour en profiter ou con de ne pas revendre les mods utiles
-on nous a annoncé du multy league pour patienter la 3.0 et on n'a aucune nouvelle info sur la 3.0

Soyons raisonnables et reconnaissons tous que sur ce coup lhf tu t'es surpassé en troll appliqué mais que tu as complètement craqué ta couverture !

----------


## Zephy

Cette League est très bien en attendant la 3.0 , vendez pas les reliques hérétiques !  ::o:

----------


## GUESH

Je suis assez d'accord avec toi.
Pour mes maps j'utilise Breach et Bloodlines. Je les achète respectivement à 3 chaos et 1 chaos pièce. C'est largement rentabilisé et d'autant plus profitable que l'on monte en tiers bien entendu.
Pour la troisième, je n'ai pas encore tranché entre Onslaught et Nemesis : je n'ai pas encore d'échantillons suffisamment importants pour pouvoir conclure.

Je revends tout le reste.

----------


## lhf

Tu sais capmarchepas, tu as le droit de me mettre dans ton ignore et d’arrêter de faire semblant de vouloir discuter avec moi.
Tous les 2 post, tu viens chouiner contre mes prétendus troll. Soit tu es maso, soit tu es le troll que tu me lances à chaque fois. Dans tous les cas, fous moi en ignore list.





> Je suis assez d'accord avec toi.
> Pour mes maps j'utilise Breach et Bloodlines. Je les achète respectivement à 3 chaos et 1 chaos pièce. C'est largement rentabilisé et d'autant plus profitable que l'on monte en tiers bien entendu.
> Pour la troisième, je n'ai pas encore tranché entre Onslaught et Nemesis : je n'ai pas encore d'échantillons suffisamment importants pour pouvoir conclure.
> 
> Je revends tout le reste.


En gros la même chose que le zana device, sauf qu'il faut s'embêter à les trade avec les joueurs. 

Perso, je fais breach/bloodlines/onslaught. Je lance nemesis/beyond qd j'ai déjà respectivement du nemesis/beyond à la place de bloodline. Le reste peut aller poubelle une fois que tu as fini tes HF.

Il y a après des map spécial à run sous certaines conditions, genre le sextant red qui corrup les boss, tu le run sur une shaped avec bonne densité, comme shore en double beyond. Ca augmente vraiment les proba de drop des 6link.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Tu sais capmarchepas, tu as le droit de me mettre dans ton ignore et d’arrêter de faire semblant de vouloir discuter avec moi.
> Tous les 2 post, tu viens chouiner contre mes prétendus troll. Soit tu es maso, soit tu es le troll que tu me lances à chaque fois. Dans tous les cas, fous moi en ignore list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En gros la même chose que le zana device, sauf qu'il faut s'embêter à les trade avec les joueurs. 
> 
> Perso, je fais breach/bloodlines/onslaught. Je lance nemesis/beyond qd j'ai déjà respectivement du nemesis/beyond à la place de bloodline. Le reste peut aller poubelle une fois que tu as fini tes HF.
> ...


 ::lol:: 

Cette mauvaise foi, Zana ne te permettait de lancer qu'un mod à la fois, que tu payais, nemesis c'était 6c quand meme. Ici tu peux en lancer trois et gratuitement. 

Tain mais les mecs, à vous relire il faudrait virer tous les trucs inutiles du jeu, et rendre chaque loot super intéressant. Vous êtes le cancer du jeu vidéo, les joueurs qui veulent tout, tout de suite.





Relance de 10 000.  ::ninja::

----------


## Dirian

Et c'est a cause de joueurs comme ca qu'aujourd'hui une grande majorité de jeux sont tellement facile qu'ils n'ont aucun interet.

C'etait mieux avant  ::ninja::

----------


## Zephy

Et oui les Jean-Kévin sont dans la guilde , quelle déception ...

----------


## lhf

> Cette mauvaise foi, Zana ne te permettait de lancer qu'un mod à la fois, que tu payais, nemesis c'était 6c quand meme. Ici tu peux en lancer trois et gratuitement. 
> 
> Tain mais les mecs, à vous relire il faudrait virer tous les trucs inutiles du jeu, et rendre chaque loot super intéressant. Vous êtes le cancer du jeu vidéo, les joueurs qui veulent tout, tout de suite.
> 
> 
> 
> Relance de 10 000.


Dingue de voir ton manque d'imagination couplé avec autant de mauvaise foi.
C'est à cause de joueur comme toi qu'on se retrouve avec des jeux à moitié fini.




> Et c'est a cause de joueurs comme ca qu'aujourd'hui une grande majorité de jeux sont tellement facile qu'ils n'ont aucun interet.
> 
> C'etait mieux avant



Whaou trop de skill d'aller sur poe trade et d'acheter une stone. So next lvl. ::ninja::

----------


## Zephy

J'ai mangé une pomme ce matin  :;):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

On t'attend sur le mumble pour discuter de ça plus sérieusement.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zephy

Oui avec la vaseline et les jouets adaptés à tes trous de troll  :;):

----------


## Exureris

Entre deux prises de bec. Juste pour dire que comme j'ai pas l'habitude de jouer en guilde à POE je suis assez discret, mais si jamais il y en a qui veulent un aurabot n'hésitez pas à demander (BrinaAuraMancer). Je suis petit level face pas mal d'entre vous (78) mais si ça peut aider  ::):

----------


## ds108j

Bonjour,

Il existe sur ce forum une fonction qui s'appelle "Utilisateurs Ignorés". Si les messages de certaines personne sur le sujet ne vous plaisent pas, n'hésitez pas à mettre ce dernier dans la liste de vos utilisateurs ignorés, et surtout, merci de ne pas leur répondre.
Les attaques personnelles finissent mal en général, et ce serait dommage de devoir bannir certaines personnes.

Au passage, il peut être judicieux de limiter le HS et de se recentrer sur le sujet.

Vous voila prévenus.

----------


## Ravine

Ce matin j'ai enfin eu l'achievement Left to Chance, qui consiste a creer un unique avec une orb of chance.
Je fais des runs de Dried Lake avec une Leaguestone Nemesis dans ce but. Et ce matin, j'ai enfin reussi a chance une Leather Belt unique

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Ce matin j'ai enfin eu l'achievement Left to Chance, qui consiste a creer un unique avec une orb of chance.
> Je fais des runs de Dried Lake avec une Leaguestone Nemesis dans ce but. Et ce matin, j'ai enfin reussi a chance une Leather Belt unique


Sympa, surtout depuis qu'ils ont transformé le -max res en -res.  :;): 

Perso ça fait un moment que j'ai l'achiev, mais j'ai jamais rien chancé de bien (par contre la quantité de Trollnër que j'ai récup est assez oufissime - faut dire que chancer les gavel de maniere systematique avant de les passer à la chisel recipe a tendance a vacciner de ce côté là).

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Sympa, surtout depuis qu'ils ont transformé le -max res en -res. 
> 
> Perso ça fait un moment que j'ai l'achiev, mais j'ai jamais rien chancé de bien (par contre la quantité de Trollnër que j'ai récup est assez oufissime - faut dire que chancer les gavel de maniere systematique avant de les passer à la chisel recipe a tendance a vacciner de ce côté là).


Heu, tu chances encore les mjölner ? T'as vu le changement de prix depuis... des mois... et sur cette ligue ?  ::P: 

Perso je garde mes chances que pour les HxH et les skyforth !  ::P:

----------


## lhf

Je ne tente qu'une paire de botte bien précise. J'aime pas les fausses joies.

Puis ca coute qd même assez cher. Je me demande si ca vaut la peine de chance des box. Quelqu'un aurait des info sur les proba pour les box ?

----------


## GUESH

Une chance sur deux : soit ça passe, soit ça passe pas :D

D'ailleurs si vous voulez tenter des skyforth, faites attention de ne pas faire votre manip dans une map Warbands, y a peut-être moyen de chopper des Steppan Eard (?)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Une chance sur deux : soit ça passe, soit ça passe pas :D
> 
> D'ailleurs si vous voulez tenter des skyforth, faites attention de ne pas faire votre manip dans une map Warbands, y a peut-être moyen de chopper des Steppan Eard (?)


Pendant la ligue warbands les items warbands étaient loot only il me semble, donc pas chançables.

----------


## alogos

Et même si c'était chanceable, ça n'aurait rien changé aux probabilité de chancer les skyforth

----------


## P1nGou1N

Je me trimbale depuis quasiment le début du jeu avec cette ceinture : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Belt_of_the_Deceiver et je n'arrive pas à trouver mieux. Je me drogue ou elle est carrément balèze pour un item équipable niveau 20 ?

Bon alors je sais que je pourrai trouver plus de life sur d'autres ceintures mais globalement j'ai l'impression qu'elle est vraiment terrible. 

Les 30% de réduction de dégats sur les coups critiques + Les mobs qui se prennent 10% de dégats en plus avec l'indimidation + la life + la resist à tous les éléments (bon oui, elle est faible) + les dégats physiques.


En fait, je me demandais, elle est si peu chère sur poe.trade parce que tout le monde en loot, mais c'est bien un excellent item ?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Heu, tu chances encore les mjölner ? T'as vu le changement de prix depuis... des mois... et sur cette ligue ? 
> 
> Perso je garde mes chances que pour les HxH et les skyforth !


Je joue en SSF cette league donc les prix m'impactent pas vraiment, et les gavel sont les seuls trucs que je chance en général vu que je les ramasse déjà pour les chisels (alors que le reste j'avoue j'ai la flemme, je suis pas fan de loto  ::P: )

----------


## Dirian

> Je me trimbale depuis quasiment le début du jeu avec cette ceinture : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Belt_of_the_Deceiver et je n'arrive pas à trouver mieux. Je me drogue ou elle est carrément balèze pour un item équipable niveau 20 ?
> [...]En fait, je me demandais, elle est si peu chère sur poe.trade parce que tout le monde en loot, mais c'est bien un excellent item ?


Elle a surtout été buff a la 2.6, ce qui en fait un (tres) bon item pour le lvling. Mais il y a un manque flagrant de life et resists qui en font un item bof pour le end game. Par contre, si tu as deja un bon pool de life et resists en end game, ca reste un item qui offre un buff de degats correcte, en plus de l'intimidate qui reste toujours sympas pour un perso cac.

----------


## lhf

> Et même si c'était chanceable, ça n'aurait rien changé aux probabilité de chancer les skyforth


Il y a un post off là dessus ? J'en avais déjà entendu parler, mais je n'ai jamais trouvé d'info off dessus.

----------


## Isdrydge

Recoucou, le noob de service a encore bcp de questions.

Je pense comprendre globalement les bases du jeu désormais, sauf la partie je dirai end game que je ne devrai pas trop tarder de voir, j'ai cru comprendre que c'est à partir du lvl 65/70 ?

Au delà de ce point, j'ai bcp de questions concernant le craft et son utilisation. J4ai compris le principe des orbes qui font tels truc on les combien jusqu'a avoir une combo de folie & co ... 

Des conseils sur du crafting en periode de leveling ou vaut mieux tout garder pour le haut niveau ? Sur quel base faut il commencer le craft (a savoir trouver une arme 6 slot normal pour partir dessus ...) ? On essaye de craft quoi avant tout ? Bref la moindre astuces et la bienvenue car malgré plusieurs vidéos et sites, c'est assez obscures pour moi.

----------


## Jalkar

> Il y a un post off là dessus ? J'en avais déjà entendu parler, mais je n'ai jamais trouvé d'info off dessus.


si tu as une chance sur 1/100.000.000 de chance des skyforth et que tu as 1/500.000 de chance d'autre botte, ca change rien, tu as toujours 1/100.000.000 d'avoir les skyforth.
C'est indépendant

et sinon pour une "source" suffit de lire le wiki comme bien souvent !
https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Orb_of_Chance




> The chance of creating a unique item is different for every unique and depends on the rarity of that specific unique. [1]

----------


## Jalkar

@Isdrydge : ca dépend de ce que tu veux faire avec le craft.

Si c'est pour faire du profit, le craft de pièce d'armure ES est le plus simple (il y a moins de roll "indispensable" pour rendre un item très bon) : Le fait de ne pas avoir besoin d'un jet de Life mais uniquement des jets "Flat ES / %ES / Hybrid (%ES/stun)" augmente les chances de tombé sur un item potable.
Pour faire du profit, dans l'idéal il ne faut tenter de craft que les très bonne base (genre vaal regalia) et d'item level le plus haut possible : ilvl84 pour tous ce qui est armure/ armes de speller et ilvl83 pour les armes d'attaques

Si c'est pour le leveling, les essence sont très bien pour upgrade une pièce. tu tombes sur un 4L blanc, tu mets une essence (de ton choix) pour garantir au moins un jet.

Pour ma part sur cette ligue j'ai fait très peu de craft. Les seuls que j'ai fait c'est que j'ai acheter une armure 6L blanche et je lui ai balancé des chaos jusqu'a ce que je tombe sur un jet de life >85. Ca me donne une armure "pas top" mais largement suffisante pour les maps jaunes que je suis entrain de faire. J'ai fait pareil sur un Bone Helmet
Le résultat est en cours d'usage ici : http://poe-profile.info/profile/jalk...yMorata#Legacy  ::):

----------


## Lucioleman

Au sujet du craft, il faut aussi prendre en compte les Masters, qui te permettent de potentiellement choisir tous les affixes de ton objet. La page du wiki qui explique tout ça : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Master
Crafter un objet blanc pour en faire un objet doré à 6 mods peut revenir très cher, personnellement je suis plutot du genre à garder mes alch et chaos pour m'acheter du bon matos directement (ou acheter une exalted pour le craft de certaines recettes, mais vu le cours de l'exalted en ce moment...). Par contre tu peux facilement, comme dit Jalkar, te prendre une (par exemple)armure déjà 5 ou 6 liée blanche et y mettre une essence, pour obtenir au moins un mod choisi et éventuellement en rajouter un s'il reste de la place, grâce aux bancs de craft dédiés.
Il existe beaucoup de possibilités en terme de craft (les masters vendent aussi des objets avec des mods spéciaux), je te conseillerai de ne pas te précipiter avant de bien cerner tout ce que tu peux faire avec tes currencies.
Le endgame commence à ton arrivée dans les maps (que tu peux atteindre à partir du Eternal Laboratory à l'act 3 merciless)et est composé de 2 aspects: la progression dans l'Atlas, vers le Shaper, et les rencontres de haut niveau annexes (Atziri, Pale Council, Rigwald, etc...)déblocables selon certaines conditions. En soi, tu choisis le moment où tu te sens prêt pour; c'est généralement autours du level 64 pour ma part.

----------


## lhf

> si tu as une chance sur 1/100.000.000 de chance des skyforth et que tu as 1/500.000 de chance d'autre botte, ca change rien, tu as toujours 1/100.000.000 d'avoir les skyforth.
> C'est indépendant
> 
> et sinon pour une "source" suffit de lire le wiki comme bien souvent !
> https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Orb_of_Chance


Donc, ca bien été confirmé.

merci pour l'info.




> Crafter un objet blanc pour en faire un objet doré à 6 mods peut revenir très cher, personnellement je suis plutot du genre à garder mes alch et chaos pour m'acheter du bon matos directement (ou acheter une exalted pour le craft de certaines recettes, mais vu le cours de l'exalted en ce moment...).


+1
Perso, j'ai tendance à acheter/revendre pour un prix similaire.
De temps en temps, je perds un peu, mais on va dire que c'est un prix de location. Perdre une ex sur un torse à 10ex qu'on aura utilisé pendant 2 semaines, ca vaut la peine.

Au final, ca me coute bien moins cher en terme de temps et je farm plus.

----------


## Isdrydge

Merci pour vos infos.

Le but est pas encore de farie du profit tant que je comprends pas le jeu, le craft, la theory craft et ce qui va avec donc j'en suis loin.

Donc je comprends que le craft en leveling est finalement très limité et pas forcément intéressant.

Pour le crafting haut niveau, faut partir sur un item haut level avec bcp de chasse (5 ou 6) et y ajouter des compétences et remédier aux liens et couleurs ?

----------


## cailloux

> Merci pour vos infos.
> 
> Le but est pas encore de farie du profit tant que je comprends pas le jeu, le craft, la theory craft et ce qui va avec donc j'en suis loin.
> 
> Donc je comprends que le craft en leveling est finalement très limité et pas forcément intéressant.
> 
> Pour le crafting haut niveau, faut partir sur un item haut level avec bcp de chasse (5 ou 6) et y ajouter des compétences et remédier aux liens et couleurs ?


Disons qu'en levelling tu vas progresser trop vite pour que le jeu en vaille la chandelle : tu vas te crafter une super armure qui sera dépassé au bout de 5 heures de jeux max.

Si tu trouves un 5 link (torse ou arme à 2 mains) tu peux travailler dessus IMO.

----------


## Hargun

> Pour le crafting haut niveau, faut partir sur un item haut level avec bcp de chasse (5 ou 6) et y ajouter des compétences et remédier aux liens et couleurs ?


Comme dit il y a quelques temps (pages ?), le craft c'est très rarement rentable. Il y est plus fiable et simple de chercher les items adaptés à ton perso sur poe.trade.

Le craft c'est pour le fun, les mouleux et les riches qui veulent une pièce "unique". Encore, uniquement en league, en standard c'est moins dispendieux d'acheter une arme mirror que de tenter le craft, mais aussi moins fun.

P.-S. : Evidemment, je parle là des gros craft, quand tu pars de l'item blanc. Encore que...

----------


## Jalkar

Pour le craft haut niveau tout ce qui est chasse/lien n'est pas forcement important. Ca se fait toujours bien après coup de passer une armure 6S5L (6L c'est plus chaud) mais le 5L il y a une prophécie pour  ::): 

Pour le craft En levelling,les liens par contre sont très important. Un 4L suffit mais ca peut valloir de lacher quelques alté dessus pour espérer un roll de vie qui augmentera la durée de vie de ton 4L (Essence au greed te garanti le jet de vie)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Rappels des trucs déjà dits sur le craft :
-crafter pour revendre tu oublies tant que tu ne connais pas bien le jeu
-claquer des divines/exalts pour crafter, tu oublies tant que tu ne connais pas bien le jeu
-une bonne base 6L coûte souvent plus cher qu'un bon item pas linké...
-une base 5L ne coûte cher que les premiers jours d'une ligue
-le prix "ajouté" d'un 5L c'est au mieux le même que la prophétie "the jeweler's touch" qui coûte bien moins cher que les jews ou fusings (mais t'empêche de tenter le 6L) donc faut pas rêver multiplier le prix d'un item car il est 5L
-des 6L "à pas cher" y'en a plus ou moins rapidement et en quantité selon la ligue : tabula rasa (corrupted), items corrompus, mauvaises bases => ça vaut toujours le coup de regarder les prix pour améliorer ton perso pour moins cher que de tout claquer en craft
-que ce soit du craft ou du trade si tu préfères claquer X ressources pour tester ou acheter ça, libre à toi, on va pas te lapider par ce que tu as claqué 5 chaos sur un item lvl30 (on peut éventuellement se moquer  ::P:  ), et découvrir ce qu'on peut faire fait partie du jeu. Mais ne claque pas des divines/exalts en craft tant que tu sais pas ce que tu fais, tu vas le regretter.

Craft de leveling / début de ligue :
-c'est pas cher et souvent pratique de combler un trou sur un item via tes masters (un seul mod)
-idem avec les orbes mais ça se limite au bleu généralement : transmut/alt/augmente sur les items utiles pendant le leveling. Regal/chaos (ou scour/alch) c'est pour la fin (ou plus tôt en SSF)
-les essences sont là pour t'aider autant en leveling (crafter avec un mod garanti genre résistance, stat, dégâts) qu'en fin de jeu (crafter un +2 skill, +quasi max ES ou vie...)
-faut pas négliger les cartes de divinations pour se faire des bases à crafter (genre pour mon reroll RF j'avais 5 cartes dark mage, j'ai acheté la sixième et paf ça me fait un bâton blanc 6L ilvl55, claqué une essence dessus pour avoir +2 fire gems et j'ai eu du bol sur le reste, avec un slot pour un craft Leo !) que ce soit en arme ou armure 

========
========
========

Petit retour sur mon second Berserk abyssal cry / BF poison Legacy 
-level 93, mon premier o/
-mort que deux fois pendant le leveling 92-93 (donc en excluant les morts sur les guardians core maps moches que j'ai fais après le level up 92) : whirling blade qui me renvoie dans le pack de frost bearer... forcément sur une map -max rez +aoe... et sur une core dégueulasse : le talisman bonespire en extra speed + extra aoe + vulnerability, ben même pas le temps de prendre un tp ! 
-une centaine d'hp de moins que le précédent (lvl90) mais 54% de résistance au chaos de plus, la différence se fait sentir violemment ! (passfis en haut chez le templar life/chaos et j'ai commencé la roue chaos resist/damage du côté ranger)
-j'avais un talisman fangjaw 12% max life / +38 force +10%armure, ce matin j'ai chopé un greatwolf talisman 12% max life / +30% chaos damage en inné et +3% d'armure pour 9 chaos  ::ninja::  A ce prix et n'ayant pas d'armure ou presque, je l'ai pris pour un nouveau boost de dégâts ^^
-les gemmes sont passées 20/20 et mieux (juste cassé le faster attack de mon whirling blade et transformé immortal call en version vaal >.> )
-combo surprise que j'avais oublié (merci Dirian) : deadhand talisman dans l'inventaire, que je lâche pour certains boss (guardians quoi). Ca fait pop une tétrachiée de sangsues donc plus de leech, d'explosions, de poison... xD Je conseil vivement de le tester avec genre... sunder + kitava ! 
-les T15 c'est assez rigodrole, bon j'ai toujours peur de rigwald et le boss de core en très dégueulasse peut m'OS (double boss + aoe, multy proj + speed, vulnerability/tc, ce genre de trucs marrants ! ), mais si ce ne sont pas des maps très dégueulasses ça passe easy (kaom me fait pitié ceci dit en passant). Pas etre emmerdé ni par le reflect ni par le no regen ni par le hexproof... c'est génial !  ::P: 
-le mino tombe toujours, juste faire gaffe quand il plonge sinon c'est OS assez souvent, j'arrive à le faire sans crever si je fais gaffe, mais faut pas prendre vulna/extra damage/extra speed... ça limite donc un peu !
-le phoenix est tombé, plusieurs fois, vraiment easy, sauf si whirling blade me renvoie dedans quand il charge son kaboom, sinon je meurs pas et c'est pas trop trop long malgré des mods moches
-l'hydre est tombée tout à l'heure, bon elle m'a tué quelques fois, mais je l'ai fait en -12% max rez, je sais c'était pas intelligent XD Et j'ai pas changé ni le stuff ni les gemmes donc c'était trèèèèèèèèès long, et ça revenait à jouer en 5L au lieu de 7 :° (poison via cospri inutile, rapid decay idem, le boss étant immun poison)
-vaal temple tombé : mais je suis mort avec le dernier boss sur le dernier tp, bon elle était dégueulasse, faut pas écouter les gamins sur mumble "+100% aoe c'est rien" :D
-atziri : farmée
-uber atziri : tentée et je me suis fais dessouder par le trio. Trop de dégen physique (et chaos sur les archers au centre ? je ne sais plus) ça pourrait ptet passer en faisant bien gaffe au positionnement et donc en jouant en +inc aoe et pas conc effect, mais vu le prix des frags j'ai même pas envie de tester tout de suite !  ::P: 
-reste la chimère et le shaper à tenter. La chimère est aussi immune poison (et bleed) je ne pense pas la tenter avec le setup que j'ai là, autant l'hydre je peux juste WB derrière à chacune de ses attaques, autant la chimère ça me semble chaud patate. Le shaper n'est pas immune poison, faudrait que je teste !  ::P: 

Vu que l'hydre est passée sans rien changer, ça me motive à envisager de réellement faire un autre stuff/variante des gemmes pour ces deux boss mais aussi pour tester en map. Faut que je regarde le prix de certaines armes, genre une geminiclaw physical ou certains uniques.

Vendredi je reçois ma gpu (pas celle commandée chez les entubeurs) et j'attends mon casque pour vous refaire suer sur mumble ! :°

----------


## Isdrydge

> Rappels des trucs déjà dits sur le craft :
> -crafter pour revendre tu oublies tant que tu ne connais pas bien le jeu
> -claquer des divines/exalts pour crafter, tu oublies tant que tu ne connais pas bien le jeu
> -une bonne base 6L coûte souvent plus cher qu'un bon item pas linké...
> -une base 5L ne coûte cher que les premiers jours d'une ligue
> -le prix "ajouté" d'un 5L c'est au mieux le même que la prophétie "the jeweler's touch" qui coûte bien moins cher que les jews ou fusings (mais t'empêche de tenter le 6L) donc faut pas rêver multiplier le prix d'un item car il est 5L
> -des 6L "à pas cher" y'en a plus ou moins rapidement et en quantité selon la ligue : tabula rasa (corrupted), items corrompus, mauvaises bases => ça vaut toujours le coup de regarder les prix pour améliorer ton perso pour moins cher que de tout claquer en craft
> -que ce soit du craft ou du trade si tu préfères claquer X ressources pour tester ou acheter ça, libre à toi, on va pas te lapider par ce que tu as claqué 5 chaos sur un item lvl30 (on peut éventuellement se moquer  ), et découvrir ce qu'on peut faire fait partie du jeu. Mais ne claque pas des divines/exalts en craft tant que tu sais pas ce que tu fais, tu vas le regretter.
> 
> ...


Merci bcp pour les infos !

----------


## Isdrydge

Question a nouveau con, sur un guide que je suis, le mec indique :

Upgrade these weapons with the (1x Blacksmith, 1x Rare or Magic Rustic sash + Weapon) When you hit said level,

Je comprends pas, c'est une recette avec ceinture ?

----------


## Jalkar

> Question a nouveau con, sur un guide que je suis, le mec indique :
> 
> Upgrade these weapons with the (1x Blacksmith, 1x Rare or Magic Rustic sash + Weapon) When you hit said level,
> 
> Je comprends pas, c'est une recette avec ceinture ?


https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Vendor_recipe_system



> Weapon may be any rarity, recipe always makes a magic (Blue) item. The rarity and ilevel of the Rustic Sash inventory icon.pngRustic Sash determines the % roll: Magic (Blue) the "Heavy" mod (40-49%) and rare (Yellow) the "Serrated" mod (50-69%).


C'est une recette pour garantir un jet de %phys sur une arme.
Pratique pour le levelling

----------


## alogos

beaucoup moins maintenant que y a les essences quand même... ça "t'assures" le roll parce que ça mets que celui et aucun autre.

----------


## Jalkar

> beaucoup moins maintenant que y a les essences quand même... ça "t'assures" le roll parce que ça mets que celui et aucun autre.


ya aucune essence proposant le %Phys  :;): 
Tu as les "Contempt" qui propso du Flat phys. mais il n'est pas forcement très haut

----------


## Isdrydge

MErci.

Désolé bcp de chose a ingurgiter sur ce jeu  ::):  Pourtant j'avais regardé le wiki mais via la ceinture ...

----------


## lhf

Pour revenir sur le craft ds ce jeu, encore une fois, cette saison, j'ai profité du craft des autres.

Premier achat, une armure 6 link 550 et pas mal de res pour 3/4 ex. Je l'ai revendu pour le même prix.
Je m'en suis servi pour buy une armure 5 link à 750es/int/res à 2 ex, que je viens de revendre pour 2ex. Je "perd" 25 chroma ds l'histoire.

autres achat à petit budget.
2 casques es à 250/300es et pas mal de res pour 30 et 40 chaos, revendu pour un prix similaire.
une paire de gant à 170 es et res pour une trentaine de chaos et revenu au même prix.
une chain belt avec es et res pour une quinzaine de chaos revendu au même prix quand j'ai pu me trouver la même avec du wed.
Question ring, j'ai pris des ring res à 1 chaos en attendant mon chest, j'en ai revendu 1, je garde l'autre pour un reroll.


En tenant compte de la perte de la valeur de la chaos, je dirais que je suis peut être perdant d'une dizaine chaos, mais guère plus.
Le prix et le temps pour craft ces truc aurait largement dépassé le prix de revente.

Au final, on peut dire que j'ai loué mon matos pour pas trop cher. En prime, j'ai un bon stock d'alt, fusing, jeweller que je peux revendre. Je garde mes scouring pour les map.

----------


## Jalkar

> Pour revenir sur le craft ds ce jeu, encore une fois, cette saison, j'ai profité du craft des autres.
> 
> Premier achat, une armure 6 link 550 et pas mal de res pour 3/4 ex. Je l'ai revendu pour le même prix.
> Je m'en suis servi pour buy une armure 5 link à 750es/int/res à 2 ex, que je viens de revendre pour 2ex. Je "perd" 25 chroma ds l'histoire.
> 
> autres achat à petit budget.
> 2 casques es à 250/300es et pas mal de res pour 30 et 40 chaos, revendu pour un prix similaire.
> une paire de gant à 170 es et res pour une trentaine de chaos et revenu au même prix.
> une chain belt avec es et res pour une quinzaine de chaos revendu au même prix quand j'ai pu me trouver la même avec du wed.
> ...


On peut résumer ton pavé en "j'ai fait du trade"  :;):

----------


## lhf

> "j'ai fait du trade"


non, j'ai fait de la location.

----------


## Jalkar

> non, j'ai fait de la location.


c'est pas de la location, tu l'as pas rendu à la même personne  :;):

----------


## Dirian

37/40, j'ai donc mon totem lvl7 \o/
Je pense que je vais stopper la league ici et attendre sagement la prochaine.

----------


## lhf

Quelqu'un aurait un guide ou une vidéo pour un build low life golem ?

----------


## Jalkar

> Quelqu'un aurait un guide ou une vidéo pour un build low life golem ?


comme d'hab : http://www.timtips.com/buildbrowser/#/list et tu coches "golem"

----------


## lhf

Justement, je n'ai rien trouvé sur le fofo off. Je me suis dit que vous auriez peut être un truc sur youtube ou reddit.

----------


## Enyss

J'espère juste que tu as une dizaine d'exalts en stock   ::ninja::

----------


## lhf

Les exalt ne sont pas un problème. Trouver un build l'est.
J'ai pas envie de claquer 15 exalt ds shavronne+2 jewel+30h de lvling pour ne rien faire.

----------


## Enyss

Tiens, cadeau : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...1774022/page/1

Y'a 5 builds golem dans la liste

----------


## Psycho_Ad

T'aurais pu lui linker un lien directement, il va se plaindre parce qu'il va devoir scroll.

----------


## lhf

Juste pour info, si ca vous fait chier de répondre, personne ne vous oblige à le faire.



Quelqu'un aurait un guide ou une vidéo pour un build low life golem ? 
Je n'ai rien trouvé sur le fofo off. Je me suis dit que vous auriez peut être un truc sur youtube ou reddit. 
merci.

----------


## Zephy

> T'aurais pu lui linker un lien directement, il va se plaindre parce qu'il va devoir scroll.


Encore pire , il clique sur les flèches d'Internet Explorer  ::P:

----------


## Dirian

> Juste pour info, si ca vous fait chier de répondre, personne ne vous oblige à le faire.
> [...]Quelqu'un aurait un guide ou une vidéo pour un build low life golem ?
> Je n'ai rien trouvé sur le fofo off. Je me suis dit que vous auriez peut être un truc sur youtube ou reddit.
> merci.





> Tiens, cadeau : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...1774022/page/1
> 
> Y'a 5 builds golem dans la liste


@lhf
Donc t'as pas regardé les builds. Tu demande un truc mais tu ne lis rien... Il y a la reponse a ta question dans le lien
Oui, ca commence a nous faire chier de te repondre quand on te donnes les infos que tu veux mais que t'en a rien a foutre

----------


## Zephy

C'est surtout qu'il faut ouvrir les yeux pour lire les builds , oh wait ...  ::ninja::

----------


## lhf

> @lhf
> Donc t'as pas regardé les builds. Tu demande un truc mais tu ne lis rien... Il y a la reponse a ta question dans le lien
> Oui, ca commence a nous faire chier de te repondre quand on te donnes les infos que tu veux mais que t'en a rien a foutre


J'ai peut être loupé un build.

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1856436
c'est pas un build low life.

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1863111
c'est pas un build low life.

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1827487
c'est pas un build low life.

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1789784/
c'est pas un build low life.



Il y en a juste un qui donne une version mf et ce n'est pas ce que je cherche.


Et puis si je te fais censurer, tu peux ne pas me répondre et laisser quelqu'un d'autre le faire.

----------


## Mad-T

> J'ai peut être loupé un build.
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1856436
> c'est pas un build low life.
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1863111
> c'est pas un build low life.
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1827487
> ...


Salut,

Cela faisait bien 3-4 ans que j'avais pas vu quelqu'un d'aussi poli et aimable demander aide et assistance.
Ta maman t'a pas expliqué que cracher sur le pare brise c'est pas bien avant de tendre la main ?

Tiens, je vais me mettre au niveau, parce que ce soir je suis de bonne humeur :
Va te faire assister ailleurs, *merci*

----------


## Zephy

C'est surtout qu'il a une grosse flemme chronique doublé d'un abruti , ca aide pas ..

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> J'ai peut être loupé un build.
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1856436
> c'est pas un build low life.
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1863111
> c'est pas un build low life.
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1827487
> ...


tu peux aussi créer ton build, si jamais tu trouves rien.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Salut, j'ai arrêté PoE par manque de temps, mais j'ai toujours mon compte et je garde le jeu à jour, en passant par le launcher de base. Je ne voulais pas ajouter le jeu à ma bibliothèque Steam quand j'y jouais chaque jour, pour ne pas être embêté en cas de problème avec Steam.

Etant gratuit, et voulant faire découvrir le genre à mon neveu (10 ans) pour qu'il sache ce qu'est un H'n'S, si ça lui plait etc... Rien ne dit qu'on reste sur celui ci s'il aime, mais la gratuité permet de bien tester et on ne pourra jouer que lors des vacances scolaires. On va pouvoir y jouer online la semaine prochaine, j'ai fait installer son jeu sous Steam.

Je voulais savoir si c'était un problème pour jouer ensemble que je reste sur le launcher, ou s'il est préférable que j'ajoute le jeu à ma bibliothèque steam. Est ce que les 2 versions sont compatibles ?
Merci.

----------


## Jalkar

> Salut, j'ai arrêté PoE par manque de temps, mais j'ai toujours mon compte et je garde le jeu à jour, en passant par le launcher de base. Je ne voulais pas ajouter le jeu à ma bibliothèque Steam quand j'y jouais chaque jour, pour ne pas être embêté en cas de problème avec Steam.
> 
> Etant gratuit, et voulant faire découvrir le genre à mon neveu (10 ans) pour qu'il sache ce qu'est un H'n'S, si ça lui plait etc... Rien ne dit qu'on reste sur celui ci s'il aime, mais la gratuité permet de bien tester et on ne pourra jouer que lors des vacances scolaires. On va pouvoir y jouer online la semaine prochaine, j'ai fait installer son jeu sous Steam.
> 
> Je voulais savoir si c'était un problème pour jouer ensemble que je reste sur le launcher, ou s'il est préférable que j'ajoute le jeu à ma bibliothèque steam. Est ce que les 2 versions sont compatibles ?
> Merci.


Aucun soucis tout est compatible  ::):  
Le jeux n'utilise pas spécialement l'outil multijoueur de steam

----------


## Yshuya

Bon, j'ai chance une HH.

Je sais pas trop quoi faire. Elle va bien sur le build Howa mais est ce que la puissance de l'item vaut réellement 70 Exalt ...

----------


## GUESH

Faut voir le reste de ton stuff. 
Si tu parviens à avoir un bon pool d'EHP en portant la headhunter, ça vaut largement le coup. L'absence de res sur la ceinture n'est pas si difficile à compenser que ça (bismuth flask).  

Si ton stuff est moyen, il sera sans doute plus intéressant de vendre la headhunter pour remplacer plusieurs pièces (Dying Sun, Vinktar, Opal ring, etc).


Après y a aussi possibilité de partir sur un autre build. C'est ce que j'aurais fait si j'avais eu une HH sur cette ligue, rien que pour le plaisir de jouer avec.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Steam n'est qu'un launcher séparé et éventuellement un compte séparé, rien d'autre ne change.

"Éventuellement séparé" car si tu as créé ton compte sur le site officiel puis lié ton compte à steam, tu peux toujours te loguer sur le site/client officiel avec tes identifiants et choisir le client que tu veux alors que si tu as créé ton compte via le client steam il faudra demander au support la procédure à suivre pour séparer/créer ton compte sur le site officiel sans perdre tes persos.

Donc là faudrait juste que ton neveu créée son compte sur le site officiel et le lie à son compte steam pour être sur de pas être embêté.

----------


## wakabayashi

Je cherche en ce moment quoi faire comme 3 ème build sur cette league. J'ai fait un trap, là je fais un gladiator basé sur le block comme dans la league précédente. J'aimerai trouver un truc assez fun mais je ne sais pas trop vers quoi m'orienter, si vous avez un build à me conseiller. J'ai environs 250 chaos en stock, ça peut aller facilement juste 350 si je revends ce que j'ai comme regal, divine et card de valeur. Si vous avez un build dans ce budget à me conseiller, je suis partant  ::):

----------


## Zephy

Acheter des reliques ?  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Faut voir ce que tu veux niveau gameplay, avec beaucoup de currency je conseille un build avec voll devotion voll protector crit discharge, c'est super fun

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Steam n'est qu'un launcher séparé et éventuellement un compte séparé, rien d'autre ne change.
> 
> "Éventuellement séparé" car si tu as créé ton compte sur le site officiel puis lié ton compte à steam, tu peux toujours te loguer sur le site/client officiel avec tes identifiants et choisir le client que tu veux alors que si tu as créé ton compte via le client steam il faudra demander au support la procédure à suivre pour séparer/créer ton compte sur le site officiel sans perdre tes persos.
> 
> Donc là faudrait juste que ton neveu créée son compte sur le site officiel et le lie à son compte steam pour être sur de pas être embêté.


Merci à Jalkar et toi.  ::):

----------


## TotomInc

Salut à tous !

J'ai une petite question à propos de l'atlas et son optimisation. J'ai optimisé mon atlas pour les shaped strands, mais j'ai l'impression que mon opti ne marche absolument pas...  ::(: 

J'ai fais tous les bonus de maps t1-t10 (actuellement j'ai un bonus de 73% sur l'atlas) avec quelques maps uniques au passage, mais je n'ai fait aucun bonus de map supérieur au t10. Du coup j'ai qu'une seule map de tier supérieur à 10, c'est mon shaped strand. Cependant après avoir fait 5 runs de shaped strand, j'ai eu 3 drops de shaped strand avec quelques maps de tier inférieur à 10. Bien sur tous mes strands sont 20% et de qualité rare.

J'ai tenté de trouver en vain un tuto écrit pour l'opti de l'atlas mais je n'arrive pas à en trouver, seulement des tutos vidéos anglais (vraiment pas évident à comprendre)...

Quelqu'un pourrait m’expliquer comment optimiser l'atlas et manipuler les drops de maps SVP?

----------


## wakabayashi

> Faut voir ce que tu veux niveau gameplay, avec beaucoup de currency je conseille un build avec voll devotion voll protector crit discharge, c'est super fun


Merci je vais regarder de ce côté, j'ai jamais fait de build Discharge  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Y'avait une vidéo sur le site officiel en début de ligue qui donnait tous les détails. En gros c'est tout débloquer avec bonus avant le tiers de shaped strand, et que shaped strand en T11, rien en T12 et rien en T13, comme ça tout ce qui devrait tomber en 11/12/13 ça sera forcément du shaped strand. Pour optimiser faut en plus débloquer les bonus de toutes les maps T14-15-16 et uniques vu quelles ne tombent pas (t14+) sur shaped strand ou ont une table différente (uniques).

Et si tu veux bien looter faut pas juste rare, faut un bon bonus de pack size. Une map avec 6 mods mais pas de pack size... ben c'est carrément moins bien qu'une rare avec 3 ou 4 mods mais 30% de pack size... plus t'as de mobs plus tu peux looter de maps. 

Et de la même façon si tu veux plus de loot de map tu rajoutes les leagues stones breach, perandus, warbands, blood lines... qui rajoutent des mobs (ou genre ambush avec plusieurs box, pas qu'une seule), et si tu veux plus d'xp/loot pas map tu rajoutes aussi beyond (mais eux ne loot plus de map).

Ah et 5 runs c'est rien, tu peux avoir de la merde pendant 10 maps bien rollées et en une seule banale looter plus... rng quoi.

J'ai envisagé un reroll pour tester ça mais flemme...

J'ai fait l'optimisation opposée : j'ai tout débloqué l'atlas ! (126/126  :Cigare:  ) Si je ne suis pas optimisé pour le type de map, en quantité ça va ! Un stash bientôt entier de maps rouges, des guardians qui tombent régulièrement (22/40 dans le challenge, 4 de côté), un onglet entier de t9-10, je démonte les t8 et plus petites pour des chisels...

----------


## Wannamama

> Salut à tous !
> 
> J'ai une petite question à propos de l'atlas et son optimisation. J'ai optimisé mon atlas pour les shaped strands, mais j'ai l'impression que mon opti ne marche absolument pas... 
> 
> J'ai fais tous les bonus de maps t1-t10 (actuellement j'ai un bonus de 73% sur l'atlas) avec quelques maps uniques au passage, mais je n'ai fait aucun bonus de map supérieur au t10. Du coup j'ai qu'une seule map de tier supérieur à 10, c'est mon shaped strand. Cependant après avoir fait 5 runs de shaped strand, j'ai eu 3 drops de shaped strand avec quelques maps de tier inférieur à 10. Bien sur tous mes strands sont 20% et de qualité rare.
> 
> J'ai tenté de trouver en vain un tuto écrit pour l'opti de l'atlas mais je n'arrive pas à en trouver, seulement des tutos vidéos anglais (vraiment pas évident à comprendre)...
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait m’expliquer comment optimiser l'atlas et manipuler les drops de maps SVP?


Je ne vois pas où est ton soucis. L'optimisation influence seulement les maps que tu vas dropper, pas la quantité.

----------


## TotomInc

Merci de vos réponses, je vais continuer a run les shaped strands sans toucher à mon atlas, avec un max de pack size et des bloodlines/breach/perdandus stones. J'espère que ça va drop !  ::):

----------


## lhf

Tu peux aussi augmenter ton bonus sur l'atlas en faisant les map uniques et certaines 13, puis toutes les t14/15/16 (ou presque toutes).
Ca augmente la proba de choper des strand.


il y a 3 truc à faire sur sa map : 
-bien la roll
-ajouter les bonnes stones+zana mod
-de bon sextant

Au passage, les sextant peuvent s'optimiser.

----------


## TotomInc

Comment tu optimises tes sextants?

----------


## lhf

Regarde ici : 

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...tant_blocking/


l'idée de base est que tu ne peux pas avoir 2 fois le même sextant sur une map. Faut sacrifier des map pour mettre de mauvais sextant afin qu'on ne voit plus leur roll sur map adjacentes à celles que tu veux farm. Bon après, ne plus pouvoir run des t2/4 n'est pas un gros sacrifice.
Sur le topic, il le fait pour une t15 shaped, mais le principe s'applique à toutes les map que tu farmes.

----------


## TotomInc

J'ai fait une dizaine de shaped strand, y'en a aucune qui s'est droppée... J'ai fait quelques t10, que des drops <t10... Je comprends pas comment vous faites pour avoir autant de shaped strand... Beaucoup de rng ou y'a un truc que j'ai pas pigé?

----------


## lhf

Y a de la rng, mais pas uniquement.
Tous ce que tu peux faire, c'est maximisé tes chances pour en droper.
Perso, je dois rester à peu près stable, j'ai un léger extra sans pour autant faire tous ce qui est nécessaire.

Essaye déjà de finir ton atlas pour avoir 95/100%, c'est un petit bonus, mais à force de petit bonus, ca finit par payer.


Comment tu roll tes map ?


PS : qd je dis finir ton atlas, évite les autres t11/12, fait les t13/14/15 que tu aimes, rajoutes toutes les t16 et un maximum de map unique.
Perso, je suis à 100% sans avoir débloqué les t11/12, et il me manque des t>13 à tous les rang. J'ai juste ouvert les plus rentable sur chaque rang.

----------


## TotomInc

Bon alors j'ai acheté, une nouvelle fois, une dizaine de shaped strand sauf que cette fois ci j'en ai drop 10, le map pool se maintient. J'ai drop pas mal de bonnes leaguestones (breach, nemesis, bloodlines) qui se vendent plutôt bien, plus les drops de currency, je me suis fait environ 40-50 chaos.

----------


## Zephy

3 déco en 5 minutes , moi qui voulait jouer un peu entre deux révisions , ca sera sans moi

----------


## GUESH

> Bon alors j'ai acheté, une nouvelle fois, une dizaine de shaped strand sauf que cette fois ci j'en ai drop 10, le map pool se maintient. J'ai drop pas mal de bonnes leaguestones (breach, nemesis, bloodlines) qui se vendent plutôt bien, plus les drops de currency, je me suis fait environ 40-50 chaos.


Pour ne pas avoir à acheter de nouveau des maps, c'est pas mal d'utiliser au moins les Breach Leaguestones, pareil si tu veux faire du pognon : plus de mobs, plus de "coffres" => plus de maps et de loot.
D'après mon recueil statistique (sur 300 shaped strand pack size sans qualité), une breach leaguestone sans mods rapporte en moyenne 13 chaos.

----------


## TotomInc

Je maintient mon map pool de shaped strand, j'ai pas eu besoin d'en racheter, c'est vraiment top !  ::): 

Je me suis fait une centaine de chaos ce matin en vendant quelques shaped strands, offerings et beaucoup beaucoup de leaguestones...

Mon perso est lvl 88, ST HoWA ranger raider, mais ce build coûte vraiment trop cher... Je met trop de temps à clear les maps et je meurt de temps en temps... Vous avez des idées de build budget qui peuvent farmer maximum les t11?

EDIT: je comprends pas ce que tu veux dire par "une breach leaguestone sans mods rapporte en moyenne 13c". 13c c'est l'équivalent des drops que tu as par map avec une breach leaguestone?

----------


## GUESH

J'avais recensé dans un tableau les drops obtenus spécifiquement dans les failles. Sur une utilisation complète d'une leaguestone (donc 5 failles), j'obtenais en moyenne 13 chaos (en sachant que j'achetais mes leaguestones à 3 chaos, ça faisait un bénéfice de 10 chaos).
Dans mon calcul je ne prenais pas en compte les drops à faible probabilité (par exemple un exalted) mais uniquement ceux que je pouvais régulièrement trouver (maps, chaos, fuse, divination, splinters...).


J'avais aussi commencé à le faire sur des maps T16, j'utilisais en revanche des leaguestones avec mods (failles multiples surtout), c'était assez logiquement plus rentable (une map T16 qui tombait et c'était 20 chaos dans la poche...)

----------


## lhf

> Je maintient mon map pool de shaped strand, j'ai pas eu besoin d'en racheter, c'est vraiment top ! 
> 
> Je me suis fait une centaine de chaos ce matin en vendant quelques shaped strands, offerings et beaucoup beaucoup de leaguestones...
> 
> Mon perso est lvl 88, ST HoWA ranger raider, mais ce build coûte vraiment trop cher... Je met trop de temps à clear les maps et je meurt de temps en temps... Vous avez des idées de build budget qui peuvent farmer maximum les t11?
> 
> EDIT: je comprends pas ce que tu veux dire par "une breach leaguestone sans mods rapporte en moyenne 13c". 13c c'est l'équivalent des drops que tu as par map avec une breach leaguestone?


Si tu as la base de ce perso, le reste ne coute rien ou presque. 
Il te faut les 2 claw et l'astra.
Tu peux faire de la strand avec une armure 5link sans souci avec peu d'es, genre dans les 500/600 et éviter de sortir une ex. Pareil pour les gant et cie.
Tu obtiens ainsi ds les 6/7k es, ca suffit pour faire strand. Bon, les breach sont un peu plus compliqué à faire. Une fois que tu as farm 4/5ex de matos, tu prend une 6link et là, tu n'auras plus aucun soucis de dps/survie pour strand.

----------


## GUESH

Je suis assez d'accord avec lhf. 
Pour tout dire, j'ai commencé les shaped strand en Tabula Rasa, avec environ 5,5k d'ES. Je mourrais parfois sur des boss Beyond associés à des mods difficiles.

Avant l'Astramentis qui est un peu coûteuse, tu peux trouver des amulettes rares à 90+ d'intelligence pour moins de 10 chaos, avec en bonus d'autres stats. C'est mieux qu'une très mauvaise Astramentis.
J'ai choisi d'acheter en priorité une Vinktar (payée 150 chaos je crois) puis les jewels. Par la suite j'ai fabriqué ma propre armure 6L (dans les 700 d'ES triple res). Le reste du stuff m'a coûté environ 100 chaos je dirais (j'ai acheté des bases puis j'ai crafté à l'alch/scouring). Avec ça je suis monté à environ 9k d'ES et j'ai pu tuer les gardiens.

Pour les strand en tous cas, il suffit d'avoir assez d'ES pour ne pas se faire oneshot. Avec le leech passif et celui d'une potion (Vinktar ou simplement Atziri's promise au début), tu meurs très rarement. Tu peux alors farmer efficacement.
Ensuite avec le pognon accumulé tu peux t'orienter vers des items plus coûteux (un casque avec l'enchant spectral throw, des anneaux Opal, Dying sun...) et rouler tranquillement sur l'ensemble du contenu.

----------


## lhf

> un casque avec l'enchant spectral throw


Tu sais comment et où les dmg de cette enchant sont appliqué dans le formule des dégats ?

Perso, j'ai l'impression de ne pas avoir gagné beaucoup de dps avec un tel casque comparé à un ring 40 wed.

----------


## GUESH

Non je ne connais pas la formule.
On doit trouver pouvoir trouver ces informations sur le wiki ou sur des topics dédiés à ce skill.

----------


## lhf

Normalement, c'est sensé s'appliquer en même temps vu que :




> 40% increased Spectral Throw Damage





> (37-42)% increased Elemental Damage with Weapons


Se sont 2 increased, donc la même modification.
mais comme je n'ai pas eu de casque blanc, impossible de faire la comparaison.


Or j'ai vu plus d'une personne dire que le casque n'apportait pas grand chose.

Donc vrai info ou intox ?

----------


## GUESH

De mémoire, le passage d'un casque sans enchant au casque avec enchant s'est accompagné d'un passage de mon dps en hideout d'environ 30k à environ 33k.

----------


## TotomInc

J'ai déjà pas mal de stuff, en fait je suis a 6,4k ES sans discipline mais je peux monter a 7,8k avec discipline, mais c'est la grosse galère niveau mana et dmg... Je dois changer mon setup de flasks, j'ai encore 2 life flasks (bleeding et freeze/chill), une atziri promise qui est vraiment top un prix très faible, et une de mana car je n'arrive pas a garder un mana stable.

J'ai essayé de trouver du stuff avec int + dex, inc elem damage w/ weapons, et added lightning dmg.

En auras j'ai toujours wrath + clarity lvl 1, avec wrath je suis a 14k dps sans buffs, avec buffs (endurances + phasing + flasks) je monte à 20k, c'est vraiment peu je trouve...

Mon character: https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...Inc/characters (TotomIncHoWA)

Merci de votre aide les mecs!  ::): 

EDIT: je suis prêt à investir une centaine de chaos sur du nouveau stuff, j'attends vos recommandations car je ne sais pas trop quoi changer.

----------


## lhf

Marrant, qd tu parles de mana, je savais qu'il te manquait un truc.

https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...-I9Pj5N_lj_MU=

Tiens, j'ai rajouté un truc sur ton build.

petit indice, c'est en bas et ca règle le mana.




Spoiler Alert! 


le node ll&ml




Sinon, je ne suis pas fan des arbres crit sur howa à moins d'avoir un stuff de dingue. Je prefère celui là :
https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...rv6_GK-TP5Y_1u

En théorie, ca deal moins. Sauf qu'avec ton matos, il dealera plus et même avec le mien, il dealera plus.

----------


## TotomInc

Merci pour cet arbre, je vais le tenter, je te donne le résultat dans quelques minutes !

----------


## GUESH

> J'ai déjà pas mal de stuff, en fait je suis a 6,4k ES sans discipline mais je peux monter a 7,8k avec discipline, mais c'est la grosse galère niveau mana et dmg... Je dois changer mon setup de flasks, j'ai encore 2 life flasks (bleeding et freeze/chill), une atziri promise qui est vraiment top un prix très faible, et une de mana car je n'arrive pas a garder un mana stable.
> 
> J'ai essayé de trouver du stuff avec int + dex, inc elem damage w/ weapons, et added lightning dmg.
> 
> En auras j'ai toujours wrath + clarity lvl 1, avec wrath je suis a 14k dps sans buffs, avec buffs (endurances + phasing + flasks) je monte à 20k, c'est vraiment peu je trouve...
> 
> Mon character: https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...Inc/characters (TotomIncHoWA)
> 
> Merci de votre aide les mecs! 
> ...


Alors :
- prendre du leech mana en plus comme le dit lhf
- faire l'uber lab pour prendre Avatar of the Slaughter (ça coûte 4 chaos de se faire carry si t'as peur de ne pas y arriver seul)
- virer des points d'ES du passif pour prendre du dégât (elemental overload par exemple, on dirait que tu pars dessus, c'est à prendre au plus vite !) et les frenzy charge (avec Avatar of the Slaughter et Way of the Poacher c'est d'autant plus intéressant)
- prendre des claws à 11% d'inte mini
- t'as encore du jewel static electricity qui traîne
- amulette à changer aussi : y a 40 d'intelligence à gratter pour pas cher (si c'est la merde en res prends la potion +all ele res)
- discipline et wrath en auras
- un setup vaal grace + vaal haste avec increased duration pour les failles/boss

Ton casque, tes gants et tes bottes sont pas mal. Une fois ma liste complétée, je partirais en quête d'une armure 6L puis d'une crystal belt.
Tu peux jeter un oeil à mon arbre passif si tu veux t'en inspirer (personnage Jirovecii), je n'ai plus de stuff par contre  ::ninja::

----------


## TotomInc

Rien a dire avec le nouvel arbre, je suis monté à 35k dps avec tous buff, c'est beaucoup plus fluide à jouer, vraiment top! Et puis plus besoin de mana flask, ça me fait un slot en plus! J'ai enfin pu clear une breach entière sur un shaped strand!

Le seul problème c'est que j'ai l'impression d'être vraiment faible en ES, je suis à 6,2k ES avec discipline.

Pour l'uber lab il me manque juste un dernier trial mais je compte bien demander un carry.

----------


## GUESH

Garde quand même la mana flask pour les maps no regen, ça aide. Surtout, il te faudra sans doute une flask bleeding pouvant être utilisée plusieurs fois sans être rechargée (ce qui n'est pas le cas des flasks utilitaires).
Pour l'ES, tant que tu ne meures pas en un coup c'est bon. Le leech te permet normalement de ne pas mourir en deux non plus ! Une crystal belt augmentera considérablement ton ES. En attendant, tu peux aussi prendre des anneaux avec du flat ES. Autre solution pour gratter de l'ES et des res : les jewels tout simplement ! On en trouve avec des résistances multiples, +%ES et une stat offensive pour pas grand chose.

----------


## TotomInc

Le build est vraiment top, malgré le manque d'ES, je pense que j'ai assez de dps comme ça, je vais économiser sur l'équipement ES surtout dans un body 5l avec 700+ ES. Au passage, j'ai acheté un Vessel of Vinktar, c'est vraiment pas mal et je l'ai eu à un bon prix je trouve (50c).

----------


## lhf

> Le seul problème c'est que j'ai l'impression d'être vraiment faible en ES, je suis à 6,2k ES avec discipline.


Pour strand, ca suffit.
Là faut juste empiler les ex et chaos pour te buy une 6 link 700es.

par contre si tu switch sur un build non crit, tu vas obtenir un max de slot sur tes gem. Tu peux enlever le golem pour un feu ou foudre.
Tu peux aussi virer un set up cwdt pour tes charge afin d'aller sur un truc plus def.
Perso, je joue un cwdt molten charge, vortex, golem (même si je doute de la réelle utilité de molten charge).

Petite astuce pour ton enlighten, fous la en switch avec une arme haku. Elle va pex plus vite.



pour te donner une idée 
https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...anc/characters
perso liartwo.
Il est tous sauf fini, pas mal de truc provisoire et/ou en test. Mais ca peut te donner une idée.






> je n'ai plus de stuff par contre


Tu as 2 armes en switch avec ta main attack ^^.

----------


## TotomInc

Enlighten va gagner de l'exp plus rapidement en switch?

----------


## lhf

Non, mais haku vend des armes avec un mod de gain de qualité pour les gem, or cette gem gagne plus d'xp en fonction de la qualité.

----------


## TotomInc

Merci de l'astuce, je le savais pas! Il faut Haku level combien pour ça?

----------


## doomeer

@CMP : finalement j’ai eu mon lvl 90 avant minuit :D

----------


## ds108j

Bonjour,

Il y a peu, j'avais posté un message sur ce sujet :



> Bonjour,
> 
> Il existe sur ce forum une fonction qui s'appelle "Utilisateurs Ignorés". Si les messages de certaines personne sur le sujet ne vous plaisent pas, n'hésitez pas à mettre ce dernier dans la liste de vos utilisateurs ignorés, et surtout, merci de ne pas leur répondre.
> Les attaques personnelles finissent mal en général, et ce serait dommage de devoir bannir certaines personnes.
> 
> Au passage, il peut être judicieux de limiter le HS et de se recentrer sur le sujet.
> 
> Vous voila prévenus.


Il semblerait que certains d'entre vous n'aient pas forcément compris et continuent à dévier la conversation.
Les intéressés ont été prévenus individuellement, mais sachez que si vous ne savez pas vous comporter de façon "normale", certaines personnes pourraient fortement se retrouver temporairement exclues.
Maintenant, vous êtes des grands, si il faut qu'on vous aide à vous comporter comme tel, on le fera.

----------


## Zephy

c'était ça la notif que j'ai reçu , et puis les menaces ne marchent pas avec moi , certains le savent ici  :;):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Le problème c'est que tu vas te prendre un ban temporaire, alors qu'ihf est un troll et qu'il fait la même chose sur HearthStone. D'ailleurs il s'est déja fait ban pour ça il y a quelques semaines, mais sur PoE il vaut mieux le mettre en ignore list, mais ça l’empêchera pas de débiter ses âneries habituelles.  :tired:

----------


## Zephy

En compensation j'ai eu un 6L baton , ca vous apprendra  ::P:

----------


## Hargun

Ça modobell sec on dirait  ::rolleyes:: 

Perso pause pour la saison, j'ai masse de taff et ne jouant pas en standard je suis moyennement motivé par les Legacy :x

----------


## lhf

Le cours de l'ex a explosé. Faite gaffe à vos trade.

----------


## Isdrydge

J'ai récup une armure dans le coffre de guilde, une infernal mantle, ou y'avait 2 chasse non link, avec 4/5 essais j'ai eu 5 sockets, et 4L, je tente le 5L ou c'est trop ambitieux ?

Vaut il mieux durant le leveling voir même au delà privilégier le nombre de chasse / couleur ou les stats ?

----------


## Jalkar

> J'ai récup une armure dans le coffre de guilde, une infernal mantle, ou y'avait 2 chasse non link, avec 4/5 essais j'ai eu 5 sockets, et 4L, je tente le 5L ou c'est trop ambitieux ?
> 
> Vaut il mieux durant le leveling voir même au delà privilégier le nombre de chasse / couleur ou les stats ?


truc qu'on a peut être oublié de te dire quand tu tentes les sockets : passer l'item 20% qualité, ca augmente les chances de réussir à lié  ::): 

Sinon une Infernal Mantle 5L c'est 13C :
http://poe.trade/search/tonakobasesime

3 fusing = 1c
Fait le calcul, si tu réussi en moins de 30fuse c'est rentable, sinon achete l'infernal 5L  ::P: 

Pour info sur l'infernalMantle, fait bien gaffe a la dernière ligne, ce n'est pas un bonus mais un gros Malus "100% increased Spell Damage *taken* when on Low Mana"

----------


## Isdrydge

Merde vous me l'aviez dit. Bon après je cours pas au 5L mais on verra.

Merci pour le cours, ya un post qui recence le cours des currency ? J'ai du mal à voir, j'ai compris que Chaos orb et exalted machin chose c'est la monnaie principal, mais je me rend pas compte des cours ...

Pour infernal mantle, je l'avais vu mais question conne, avec les auras qui réserve du mana, je suis très bas, mais je pose que des totems donc j'ai pas de pb, ca reste low si le max après les auras c'est 150 ?

----------


## Bourrinopathe

- meh -

(oublié de refresh)

----------


## pepito

> Merde vous me l'aviez dit. Bon après je cours pas au 5L mais on verra.
> 
> Merci pour le cours, ya un post qui recence le cours des currency ? J'ai du mal à voir, j'ai compris que Chaos orb et exalted machin chose c'est la monnaie principal, mais je me rend pas compte des cours ...
> 
> Pour infernal mantle, je l'avais vu mais question conne, avec les auras qui réserve du mana, je suis très bas, mais je pose que des totems donc j'ai pas de pb, ca reste low si le max après les auras c'est 150 ?


Le meilleur pour suivre les prix: http://poe.ninja/

Et low mana ça veut dire <35% et ça marche avec le mana réservé, donc si tu réserve plus de 65% c'est bon.  http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Low_Mana

----------


## Jalkar

Pour info pour calculé les auras (si tu as des réductions ) : https://poe.mikelat.com/

----------


## Isdrydge

En fait ce jeu, pour chaque truc, y'a un site qui a été créé c'est ca ? Le trade / la bourse / le labyrinthe / les builds / les chances de craft ... 

Merci encore pour vos réponses.

----------


## Isdrydge

> Le meilleur pour suivre les prix: http://poe.ninja/
> 
> Et low mana ça veut dire <35% et ça marche avec le mana réservé, donc si tu réserve plus de 65% c'est bon.  http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Low_Mana


Pour être sur; j'ai anger (50% réservation) et Discipline (35% réservation), donc me reste 15%. Je dois avoir à la grosse 1000 mana car il me reste 150 et quelque. Pas de soucis pour cast mes totems.

Donc je suis en low mana quand je suis en dessous de 35% de 150 mana ?

----------


## Jalkar

> En fait ce jeu, pour chaque truc, y'a un site qui a été créé c'est ca ? Le trade / la bourse / le labyrinthe / les builds / les chances de craft ... 
> 
> Merci encore pour vos réponses.


Il y a effectivement bcp d'outils développé par la communauté  ::): 

Liste des outils
en partie ici : http://poetools.com/
les infos du wiki :
https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Li...lated_websites
https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Li...d_applications

----------


## Enyss

> Pour être sur; j'ai anger (50% réservation) et Discipline (35% réservation), donc me reste 15%. Je dois avoir à la grosse 1000 mana car il me reste 150 et quelque. Pas de soucis pour cast mes totems.
> 
> Donc je suis en low mana quand je suis en dessous de 35% de 150 mana ?


Non, tu es en low mana quand tu as moins de 35% de 1000 mana, c'est à dire tout le temps dans ton cas

----------


## Isdrydge

Merci à vous 2 !

----------


## Ravine

Sinon j'ai fait un reroll Glacial Hammer, et vu comme c'est parti, je pense qu'il sera tout a fait "Grotto viable".

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a heavy strike et glacial hammer qui me chauffent bien. Surtout heavy strike avec la nouvelle belt qui ajoute de la variance à chaque hit + la nouvelle gemme * 2 et éventuellement du crit. Mahori Erqi en main hand pour avoir le plus gros flat phys possible, bon à voir si melee splash suffira pour l'aoe. Mais sinon Infernal Blow/Groud Slam pour clear et heavy strike pour les boss. Je verrais bien un Juggernaut crit accuracy jouer ça.

----------


## Kamikaze

Sinon j'ai retesté une blinde de builds entre temps, je sais même pas si je vais me souvenir de tout mais:

Flicker Raider: Franchement pénible d'atteindre un dps suffisant sans vraiment avoir tout parfaitement setup. Kondo's Pride a pourtant des dps pas dégueu mais ça suffit pas, j'ai pas très envie de jouer Oro en HC. Le gameplay est fun mais faut que je trouve un setup qui clear bien sans devoir trop investir. Le nerf de bloodrage est relou, obligé de jouer Poacher's Mark et raider, voir blood dance. La défense est pas top tant qu'on a pas les ascendancies et acrobatics. Ça passe peut-être mieux en CI, à voir.

CoC Cyclone/Mjolner: Mjolner a un gros potentiel je pense mais je suis parti dans tous les sens et j'ai voulu faire RF plus Mjolner. Romira Banquet est donné et Repentance aussi mais faut optimiser le tree et les gemmes pour taper assez fort. 

CoC Cyclone c'est trop fun mais tellement lourd de gérer le reflect, je connais pas assez les bonnes options à ce niveau.

En ce moment je joue RF (pas totem) Chieftain en HC (86), c'est sympa, la clear speed est très bonne mais j'ai que 7k+ life pour le moment. Faudra sûrement Kaom's heart pour les boss de fin.

Et j'ai claqué toute ma currency pour remonter un Gladiator après mon RIP avec The Surrender. Le shield est vraiment pas dingue en fait. 

L'idée du nouveau c'est d'être tout le temps full life ou de mourir, dodge + max block. En chest je vais tester Kintsugi mais peut-être switcher sur un chest dodge pour aller au bout de l'idée du build. Atizri's Step en boot, la flask qui dodge, et si j'arrive à m'en sortir avec les rolls je jouerai des pièces d'armure avec Essence of Scorn.

En main hand j'ai claqué toute ma thune pour une sword 1h 380 phys dps, 400 total

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah oui j'ai testé assassin crit cyclone, 1h Shield. 

Putain qu'est ce que c'est mauvais. Le single target est bon mais l'AOE fait de la peine et niveau défense j'ai voulu tester hybride Life + ES mais les 15% faster start du tree ne suffit pas du tout. CI + Ghost Reaver & Vaal Pact obligatoire à mon avis. Et Blade Flurry est certainement meilleur que Cyclone dans ce cas

----------


## Jalkar

en parlant de cycloner : 
pas assez d'aoe mais il va tellement vite que c'est pas gênant

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais Starforge fait pas mal le café à ce niveau et la MS compense l'AOE

Mais ça semble assez clunky, à voir ses vidéos contre les boss

----------


## alogos

Flicker Raider : T'as essayer avec Terminus Est ?
Full Dodge + Block : Je pense que la Hyrri's Ire est la meilleur armure possible.
Heavy Strike / Glacial Hammer : tu peux tomber Glacial Hammer je pense... les retours ont été très mauvais. Pour Heavy Strike, je voulais essayer avec une Frostbreath :P mais je suis pas sûr que ce soit intelligent...
Ryslatha's Coil : me semble fait pour être jouer avec Tidebreaker...

----------


## Ravine

> Flicker Raider : T'as essayer avec Terminus Est ?
> Full Dodge + Block : Je pense que la Hyrri's Ire est la meilleur armure possible.
> Heavy Strike / Glacial Hammer : tu peux tomber Glacial Hammer je pense... les retours ont été très mauvais. Pour Heavy Strike, je voulais essayer avec une Frostbreath :P mais je suis pas sûr que ce soit intelligent...
> Ryslatha's Coil : me semble fait pour être jouer avec Tidebreaker...


Tu as un lien sur les retours sur Glacial Hammer? Ca m'interesse pour le perso que je monte actuellement (GH Inquisitor, justement)

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais j'ai trié par Flat damage indépendamment de l'atk speed mais Tidebreaker serait nickel aussi. L'idée c'est de faire le plus gros flat hit de pur phys  :Bave: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai testé Terminus Est et c'est pas terrible non plus.

Hyrri's Ire est clairement dans ma liste pour le build mais j'aurais que 5k life environ donc je veux tester Kintsugi (+ flat life) avec Fortify et potentiellement arctic armor (+ enchant dodge blade flurry).

----------


## Ravine

Parce que pour l'instant, GH, les seuls retours que j'ai c'est ca https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile..._build_so_far/

----------


## alogos

C'est ce que j'avais aussi... ça et le fait que tout le monde prend frost blade et fait plus de dégâts avec ... en étant plus safe.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais j'avais pas fait gaffe mais le multiplier sur Glacial Hammer a carrément pas l'air de justifier l'utilisation par rapport à Frost Blade.

Et les jewels non plus

----------


## Ravine

FB a toujours ete plus safe vu que c'est du melee de distance, et que les projectiles peuvent voyager super long, tout en liberant un gem slot vu qu'il n'y pas besoin de Melee Splash.
Le truc c'est que pour freeze de facon certaine, il faut soit du Crit Chance, soit du Freeze Chance. Le single target est aussi la faiblesse du skill, et demande de l'investissement pour ca.

Apres, GH c'est un single target tres fiable, et un Freeze Chance assez eleve de base, et les threshold liberent le besoin d'un Melee Splash. Je le joue en full conversion (Hrimburn), et en scalant l'elemental damage ca marche tres bien pour l'instant.

L'autre truc c'est que GH c'est strength et FB c'est dexterity, donc ca implique soit d'etendre l'arbre en fonction de la classe de depart, soit de se limiter aux zones preferentielles (GH > Templar, FB > Raider/Shadow)

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais effectivement, mais c'est quoi l'area avec la threshold? C'est plus que melee splash?

----------


## Ravine

14 de base, comme tous les Splashes apparement.
Par contre il ne file pas le tag AOE contrairement a ce que pas mal pensent. Ca fait juste du Cold Damage en splash autour de l'impact. Donc Concentrated Effect/Increased AoE ne changent rien a GH en lui meme, mais peut etre sur le splash, je ne sais pas. Ou en fait si, je suis confus. Et a ce stade de mon levelling je m'en fous un peu j'ai pas vraiment senti de ralentissement, et j'utilise un Stormheart (lv 28) du haut de mon level 53, et ca passe, alors bon...

(Bon apparement ca file le tag, c'est juste que la fiche de perso et le tooltip filent pas d'info)

Pouf https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...jewel/de30613/

----------


## Kamikaze

Plutôt cool ça

----------


## Yshuya

Bon,

J'ai déjà perdu 800 Fusing dessus donc j'ai rassemblé la somme pour payer le rapiat de Vorici.

Est ce que vous pouvez me confirmer ou m'infirmer que cela vaut bien la peine de la 6-Link

https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...uya/characters

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Profil en privé, mais non ça vaut pas le coup, vorici est un scammeur de première.

----------


## Vhanlay

Je viens de RIP mon flameblast totem lvl 70... le build était plutôt cool (et pratique puisque je joue sur une connect pas trop top, donc les totem pouvaient tout de même dps). 

Vous pensez à un autre build sympa pour faire du end game sans avoir à trop investir dans le matos ? J'ai plus rien en currency je venais de stuff mon char. Sinon je repartirais sans doute sur un autre totem.

----------


## Kamikaze

En super cheap tu as RF, en RF totem c'est totalement gratos avec Chieftain et en self cast Rise of the phoenix coute rien (et alpha howl non plus).

Toujours dans les totem Warchief (Mahori est gratuit) et Flame Totem c'est super cheap et super fort.

Sinon Trickster Caustic Arrow c'est cool et facile à spec en CI à pas cher. 

Necro c'est très cheap et très fort, Victario Charity fait le café avec Necromantic Aegis ou sinon Baron Zombie ça a l'air bien (pas encore testé personnellement celui là).

Après t'as le classique firestorm, la version chaos dépote (infernal mantle, consuming dark), et c'est hyper facile et cheap à lvl up Firestorm. Geofri Crest 4 link ou un 4 link quelconque et go en map easy

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si t'es en HC j'ai du matos à filer, Kaom Primacy (cyclone marauder/warhief) Mahori Erqi (earthquake/warchief), etc.

Mon perso ingame c'est Trhaace

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai aussi Kondo Pride avec un bon roll en stock, c'est fort avec Raider ou Slayer

----------


## Vhanlay

Je viens de regarde RF Totem et ca a l'air plutôt sympa ! Je regarde les autres dont tu me parles et je vais reroll dans un ces builds, j'avais déjà up un flame totem donc je vais laisser celui la de coté, merci pour les idées. Ouai je relance en HC of course  :;): . Et merci pour la proposition de matos, il me reste qql légendaires qui devrait m'aider pour le levelling, on verra quand je serais HL. Je t'ajoute de toute façon (jsuis dans la guilde CPC).

----------


## Yshuya

> Profil en privé, mais non ça vaut pas le coup, vorici est un scammeur de première.


My bad, j'étais sur que je l'avais enlevé.


Le profil en plus joli : http://poe-profile.info/profile/yshuya

Ouais Vorici est un gros scammeur mais j'ai déjà mis 800 Fuses dedans voir plus si affinité. ( en tout cas 2 exalt + 100 c et je sais pas combien de fusing)

----------


## Psycho_Ad

800 fuses c'est rien. Mais si t'es très riche tu peux te le permettre. 4ex c'est quasi 1500 fuses. A 2.7ex elle est normale ilvl80.

----------


## Yshuya

> 800 fuses c'est rien. Mais si t'es très riche tu peux te le permettre. 4ex c'est quasi 1500 fuses. A 2.7ex elle est normale ilvl80.



Bah c'est rien et pas mal à la fois. J'ai les 500 Chaos pour la passer 6 Link.

Je comprends pas ta dernière remarque a 2.7ex ilvl80

----------


## alogos

> (Bon apparement ca file le tag, c'est juste que la fiche de perso et le tooltip filent pas d'info)


https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile..._mark/dfrlb9a/

TL;DR : n'utilisez pas le mot TAG à tort et à travers

----------


## lhf

Pour les regalia 5/6 link, regarde sur poe trade. Mais en général, c'est toujours moins cher de vendre sa 5link et de buy une 6link que de 6link sa 5link.

----------


## doomeer

Dites je teste mon tout premier build CI et je me demandais : quelles sont les solutions standards pour gérer le stun ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Eye of Chayula, Unwavering stance qui traine sur certains unique

http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Stun#Avoiding_stun

Et Valyrium

Sinon y'a des mecs ballzy qui gèrent ça au Cyclone

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Note qu'il faudra  aussi que tu gères le freeze, les DOT, etc.

C'est super cool CI mais y'a pas mal de petits pièges

----------


## lhf

Tu joues raider et tu vas chercher la stance. Voilà, tous les problèmes sont réglés ^^.

@ Kamikaze : bottes de kaom ? Est ce jouable sur CI ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah oui tu peux jouer tout et n'importe quoi en CI

- - - Mise à jour - - -

D'ailleurs en CI pur (par opposition à low life) c'est vraiment là que tu peux te faire plaisir et équiper des purs daubes défensives en uniques, avec 3 pièces ES genre Chest et Shield tu compenseras facile en ajoutant discipline

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et t'as cast when stunned dans la catégorie des trucs couillus aussi

----------


## lhf

> D'ailleurs en CI pur (par opposition à low life)


J'en profite, en low life, est ce que tu as besoin d'un anti stun ou le peu de life suffit à passer outre.





> Et t'as cast when stunned dans la catégorie des trucs couillus aussi


Il y a vraiment des truc à faire là dessus ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais franchement si je jouais SC je chercherais même pas, ça serait cast when stunned et un truc rigolo genre flame dash + arctic breath, immortal call, knockback etc.

Nan en low life il te faut un anti stun aussi, le stun est basé sur ta max life total quand tu prends un hit, donc ça reste très faible en low life et les risques de stun freeze etc sont tout aussi dangereux

Parce que l'air de rien t'es pas forcément stun si souvent que ça (selon ton build)

----------


## doomeer

Ok merci, je vais étudier la question :D

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais et à noter aussi que stun recovery ça marche bien, genre 100% de stun recovery = immune to stun mais en avoir un peu est utile

----------


## lhf

J'aurais des invok autour de moi et justement, je me posais la question d'item anti stun ou passif anti stun sur le tree (ca me coute 5 ou 6point)
Bon, j'en suis pas encore au stade pour porter mon stuff, j'attendais d'y arriver avant de voir.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Voilà pourquoi faut pas utiliser vorici...

----------


## alogos

> Ouais et à noter aussi que stun recovery ça marche bien, genre 100% de stun recovery = immune to stun mais en avoir un peu est utile


100 % increased stun recovery, ça veut dire que tu récupère deux fois plus (100% + 100% = 200% recovery speed)
ça veut surtout pas dire immune...

----------


## Kamikaze

Euh ouais effectivement, je sais pas pourquoi j'avais lu ça sur reddit très récemment, mais après avoir check le wikiça devait être une mauvaise interprétation

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah non j'avais bien lu mais j'ai confondu avoidance et recovery:

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile..._80_chance_to/

----------


## Yshuya

> voilà pourquoi faut pas utiliser vorici...


 ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:  ::o:

----------


## Zephy

Pour ceux qui sont chez Free , utilisez un vpn , ca fonctionne bien malgré une latence d'environ 100/150 ms mais qui évite toute déco  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Petit compte rendu de mon experimentation Glacial Hammer: pour l'instant lvl 78, ~4800hp, et quelques frayeurs quand je tombe sur un reflect Elem; la plupart du temps ca se passe bien, pas trop de souci.
Je suis en 5L GH/WED/MStrike/Inc Crit Chance/Inc Crit Damage et sur l'autre 5L, Ancestral Warchief/Added Fire/Phys to Lightning/WED/Inc Crit Damage. Je trouve plus simple de tourner avec Poacher's Mark que Assassin's Mark, pour le "on hit", la possibilite de gagner des frenzy charges, le gain en flask charges et la baisse de l'evasion sur les cibles cursed, ce qui a pour effet de booster mes chances de roll un hit.

Bref, Glacial Hammer, completement meta. (je vous rappelle quand j'aurais down le Shaper)

----------


## Zephy

Je pense que tu peux le One Shot easy et qu'il te loot 2 Starforge 6L  ::P:

----------


## GUESH

J'ai encore pas mal de stuff / currency qui traînent dans mes coffres de ligue Legacy.

Si y a des gens avec peu de temps de jeu qui veulent un petit coup de pouce, faites signe ! (sinon je filerai tout à quelqu'un du clan dans la semaine pour que ce soit redistribué) !  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'ai encore pas mal de stuff / currency qui traînent dans mes coffres de ligue Legacy.
> 
> Si y a des gens avec peu de temps de jeu qui veulent un petit coup de pouce, faites signe ! (sinon je filerai tout à quelqu'un du clan dans la semaine pour que ce soit redistribué) !



Je te prend tes talismans, frag atziri, frag council et tes leaguestones breach/talisman/perandus, je suis presque motivé pour le endgame grind !  ::ninja::

----------


## Ravine

Blague a part: JaatavaCele (templar du Cirque Jaatava) est le premier de mes persos qui a reussi l'Ascension hier soir, en petant la bouche de Uber Izaro avec ses dual swords
https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...ine/characters

----------


## Kamikaze

Le premier? T'avais jamais fait uber lab avant?

Bon sinon moi je commence à prendre de sales habitudes, j'ai réussi à RIP deux persos 80 en un week-end  :tired: 

J'ai rip mon nouveau Gladiator 1h sword bêtement en afk dans un trap dans l'uber lab  :tired:  (il peut afk uber izaro quasiment, c'est sympa)

Et j'ai rip un nouveau char que je testais, EK Mine Trickster. La clear speed est jouissive, je pense peut-être remonter le perso, je suis mort comme un abruti en ouvrant une strongbox unid (putain mais pourquoi je fais ça) et je me suis fait fumé, une mort bien mérité.

Le build est incroyablement cheap à stuff, et peut partir CI pour pas cher. Il suffit d'un bow 6 link avec craft essence of woe/delirium (ou Quill Rain mais le 6 link devient cher), donc moins de 20c (en HC, encore moins cher en SC j'imagine), ensuite tu peux jouer life mais un chest à 680 d'ES c'est moins de 5 chaos en HC, très facile de gear CI, et on ajoute Soul Strike qui coute moins d'1 chaos.

Au final le build est incroyablement plus violent en life, donc je vais peut-être le remonter life, j'hésite beaucoup...

En life tu peux jouer quill rain, rearguard, winds of change et karui ward. Avec tout ça tu fais carrément du kill offscreen à 2 ou 3 screens de distances. À voir quelles options défensives prendre.

Trickster n'est plus spécialement intéressant si on part sur cette voie. On peut partir Deadeye pour arracher encore plus, Saboteur... À voir, MOM s'intègre parfaitement au build mais ça me parait encore un poils squishy en terme de défense, CI est parfait sur le tree.

Sauf qu'en CI tu dis au revoir à Rearguard et Karui Ward, mais tu peux compenser avec le jewels sur le tree je pense.

Coated Shrapnel donne poison gratuit et double dip avec le mine damage et proj damage donc les dps sont violents. On clear à vitesse de marche - la laying speed, donc une fraction de seconde pour tuer plusieurs packs... Y'a difficilement plus rapide, vaal spark ou fireball peut-être.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et là je repars sur un build qui risque d'être glass canon mais c'est un peu le rêve de gosse x)

Gladiator Dual Wield max block 

Avec la hache de Rigwald en Main Hand et une sword en off hand, et le main skill... Dual strike avec la nouvelle jewel.

J'ai 5000k dps au niveau 28 sur un 4-link donc ça commence bien mais va falloir réflechir à comment dépasser les 4k life  ::ninja::

----------


## Ravine

Le probleme des builds MoM/Life ce sont les degen chaos. J'en ai fait l'experience sur mon Fire Nova Mine, qui s'est fait depop en 2 secondes par le Rogue Essence Drain. Donc n'oublie pas ca.

(et non, jamais foutu les pieds en uber avant ca)

----------


## Kamikaze

Oui la Degen c'est un énorme problème pour Gladiator aussi, 0 res chaos et 0 regen de vie... Tu te fais quasiment OS par les caustic cloud de strongbox et les trucs genre le boss de museum

Sinon dans la catégorie des premières fois j'ai fait mes premières breach hier, c'était super cool, j'adore les missions timer de Zana et là c'est un peu le même principe. Faut une bonne clear speed et une défense solide on dirait, je me suis fait Xoph et Tul easy mais pas assez de dps contre Uul-Netol avec mon Glad 1h Bladeflurry

----------


## Isdrydge

> J'ai encore pas mal de stuff / currency qui traînent dans mes coffres de ligue Legacy.
> 
> Si y a des gens avec peu de temps de jeu qui veulent un petit coup de pouce, faites signe ! (sinon je filerai tout à quelqu'un du clan dans la semaine pour que ce soit redistribué) !


Suis assez preneur Guesh, je débute cette saison, 2 persos, un templar totem (CI à terme) et un duelist earthquake, donc si tu as des trucs sympa pour moi suis preneur  ::):

----------


## Ravine

> Oui la Degen c'est un énorme problème pour Gladiator aussi, 0 res chaos et 0 regen de vie... Tu te fais quasiment OS par les caustic cloud de strongbox et les trucs genre le boss de museum
> 
> Sinon dans la catégorie des premières fois j'ai fait mes premières breach hier, c'était super cool, j'adore les missions timer de Zana et là c'est un peu le même principe. Faut une bonne clear speed et une défense solide on dirait, je me suis fait Xoph et Tul easy mais pas assez de dps contre Uul-Netol avec mon Glad 1h Bladeflurry


Ah ca c'est ton souci aussi, faut pas negliger les +chaos sur les rings/belts. Je ne sais plus a combien j'etais sur mon Gladiator HC mais c'etait clairement en positif (et ca change la vie) - j'etais a 30% sur les gants, 14% sur un Breach ring et 23 sur les bottes: 7% de resist au total
(Attends, comment t'arrive a 0 de regen sur un Gladiator?)

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan 0 j'exagère mais on est bien loin d'un build marauder, on n'a clairement pas assez pour compenser les degen diverses. Le gros problème c'est la nouvelle variante que je vais tester en dual wield, j'ai pas de body armour, j'ai anvil en amu et j'ai pas de shield (et puis j'ai envie de jouer snakebite  ::ninja::  donc pas de gants).

Du coup va falloir trouver de la vie sur 2 rings, une ceinture et bottes.

Va falloir s'accrocher et bien mettre sa ceinture

----------


## alogos

J'ai croisé le rogue exile Essence Drain... il pique beaucoup... mais dans une map poison on hit.... OMG ! complètement abusé, en plus il arrête pas de fuire offscreen.

----------


## Ravine

Je chope ca comme lootfilter en rentrant.

----------


## Zephy

> Je chope ca comme lootfilter en rentrant.


La Breach m'a tué  ::P:

----------


## Vhanlay

C'est quoi son build ? Ca a l'air fnu.

Désolé pour hier soir Kamikaze, ma boxe à complètement lâché... impossible de la relancer.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

@Ravine et Kami, je comprends pas le soucis de la regen en gladiator, en t16 avec blood rage je perds quasi pas de vie sur du desecrated, pareil avec une vulna dans la tronche. Et niveau res chaos je dois approches les -20.  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bon, j'ai équipé mon RF/CwC lazer pour faire du RF no brain : kaom's heart (prix bien baissé), legacy rise of the phoenix (pas cher et double resist all en inné), doryani's catalyst qui vaut plus rien et un devoto enchant +rf aoe et ça fait son job : on marche, on tue sans rien faire, on ramasse le loot, et surtout ça survie aux gros lag/afk/décos inhérents au jeu en 3G.  ::P: 

http://poe-profile.info/profile/camarchepas/Wazer_Wifle

Là il était en mode debuff pizza sans la pizza : double cruse (flamma/EW), elemental overload (proc par cyclone), elemental equilibrium (proc par anneau +lightning damage to attacks qui affecte cyclone).

J'ai flamma et EW sous blasphemy et purity of fire, evidemment tout ne passe pas, me faut conqueror's efficiency + enlighten pour avoir les 3 à <33%, j'ai pas les slots avec kaom's heart+kaom's root. 

J'ai dépensé pour acheter et tester des Abberath's Hooves, pas en build vaal molten shell même si ça a l'air bien marrant mais d'abord juste pour tester quelques trucs puis m'est venue une idée à exploiter.

Donc déjà à savoir (j'ai pas trop cherché avant non plus) : 
-Abberath's fury (la skill des bottes) "hit" donc fait proc elemental equilibrium (donc pas bon pour RF de garder EE)
-Abberath's fury peut crit, 5% de base, 6.55% avec Doryani's catalys (31% global crit chance) et donc faire proc Elemental Overload
-Abberath's fury ne s'active pas pendant cyclone (donc je peux le virer sans regret)

A savoir pour les lazy boys :
-Abberath's fury démoli les trucs du décor, donc déjà RF tue tout, là on peut casser les tonneaux en marchand xoxo
-Abberath's fury est compatible avec curse on hit

Et c'est ce dernier point qui me fait chercher à les utiliser en utilitaire : 4 slots donc on peut faire curse on hit / flammability / elemental weakness / un truc. 
La portée est suffisante pour couvrir RF, on peut toujours caser un increase aoe (mais faut 4 offcolor).
Là je les ai en BBBG donc je peux caser un culling strike en attendant une amu +1 curse compatible avec le build.
On peut aussi envisager des gants 

Si mes curses sont dessus, ma mana est libre, donc je peux mettre des auras sans %mana reserved :
-purity of fire
-vitality 
-détermination ? j'y pensais surtout car pendant un moment j'envisageais d'utiliser The Formless Inferno pour le gros boost de défense que ça procure (ayant un gros % resist fire capé et uncaped, donc bonne mitigation des dégats physiques).

Si j'ai assez de regen avec purity / vita, je peux même envisager de virer doryani/rise of the phoenix pour remettre le bâton que j'utilisais en CwC (6L +2 fire/+72% spell/+56% spell crit/20% reduced dot subis) et soit remettre mes skills CwC soit y aller bourrin càc : flame surge / spell echo / faster casting / conc effect / controled destruction / elemental focus, mais j'ai un gros doute sur le coût en mana  ::P:  

Si vous avez d'autres idées ^^

----------


## Kamikaze

> @Ravine et Kami, je comprends pas le soucis de la regen en gladiator, en t16 avec blood rage je perds quasi pas de vie sur du desecrated, pareil avec une vulna dans la tronche. Et niveau res chaos je dois approches les -20.


Ouais moi je jouais en -60 donc ça doit être ça

----------


## Psycho_Ad

En fait je suis à -47.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Après desecrated ça va, c'est très petit, c'est surtout caustic cloud de strongbox et les boss à degen

----------


## Isdrydge

Je vais pas tarder à terminer 'la campagne', des conseils sur le end game, les maps, quoi et quand faire quoi ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Voilà pourquoi faut pas utiliser vorici...


  ::cry::  snif J'en suis a 2000 fuse sur ma belly et rien.

----------


## Yshuya

> snif J'en suis a 2000 fuse sur ma belly et rien.


Je compatis, j'étais à 1300 et j'ai cédé. Vorici m'a bouffé 1500 fuses

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je rectifie.

Maintenant c'est 2600 et toujours rien.

----------


## lhf

Dit toi juste que les prochaines te couteront moins.
Sur le long terme, cela va s'équilibrer.

----------


## Jalkar

> Je rectifie.
> 
> Maintenant c'est 2600 et toujours rien.


Il me semble que Ziz dit qu'il était à 6000 fuse pour 1 seul 6L avant ses 5 en 1500

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je me demandais (en voyant la vidéo) si les 6L n'étaient pas plus facile sur du matos lambda (genre plus facile sur du blanc que sur de l'unique).

----------


## Drup

> Dit toi juste que les prochaines te couteront moins.
> Sur le long terme, cela va s'équilibrer.


Non, chaque essai est indépendant. Les tentatives passées n'influent pas les tentatives futures. Le seul moment ou tu peux parler de moyenne, c'est quand tu considères l'ensemble des résultats. Malehreusement,  la loi des grand nombre n'est pas du tout atteinte avec si "peu" d'essai. Ce genre d'affirmation n'est valable que si tu fais la moyenne sur un très très grand nombre d'essai (en théorie, tendant vers l'infini, mais c'est pas très dur de calculer intervalle de confiance. À l’échelle de la communauté PoE, c'est largement atteint. Pas pour une seule personne, sauf peut être un très très gros joueur).

Cette affirmation (courante) vient d'une méconnaissance complète de fonctionnement des probabilités. Merci de ne pas propager.

D'ailleurs, via la dernier Q&A:



> Why is the Six Linked Sockets fusing orb requirement on Artisan bench so unfairly high? Will this requirement get lowered anytime soon?
> 			
> 		
> 
> I'm sorry that you feel it is unfair, but it was actually set at a rate where there's no penalty for using it compared to the expected number of Orbs of Fusing required to roll the item by hand. It's high because that's how rare six-linked items are.


Donc non, en fait, Voirici, c'est un mec cool et lui demander de vous faire un 6 links n'a pas d'effet sur votre masculinité.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Hahaha mais le ton condescendant quoi, c'est ce qu'il sous entendait en parlant de long terme.

Et la vitesse de convergence n'est pas si lente surtout que la variance (l'écart type plutôt) est faible comparée à la fortune des joueurs ('fin surtout en sc) donc on est dans le cadre de la loi des grands nombres ici (bon ça dépend fortement du joueur clairement)

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/In%C3%...%A9-Tchebychev

http://tugaut.perso.math.cnrs.fr/pdf...4/PFI/CM06.pdf

Après j'ai pas de stats mais Chris disait que le cout moyen en fuse est plus faible que ce qu'on croit

----------


## Drup

Kamikaze: Même si on parle "sur le long terme", c'est pas parce que tu tes jets foirent aujourd'hui que tes jets réussiront demain. C'est précisément la définition de jets indépendants (et les fusings sont indépendantes. La seule distrib non indep dans PoE, a ma connaissance, c'est l’évasion).

C'est cette affirmation que je pointe. C'est un truc super populaire chez les gamers, et c'est juste faux.

(Un peu comme l'utilisation de "exponentiel" pour dire "qui est beaucoup plus grand"; c'est mon autre pet peeve >_>)

----------


## Kamikaze

Oui oui rigoureusement c'est indépendant donc même avec une infinité d'échecs tu pourras toujours échouer (pas de pity timer comme dans hearthstone) c'est pas mal de le rappeler mais bon je pense qu'il sous entendait que sur le long terme, claquer ses fusings vaut le coup vis à vis de Vorici

----------


## Jalkar

> Kamikaze: Même si on parle "sur le long terme", c'est pas parce que tu tes jets foirent aujourd'hui que tes jets réussiront demain. C'est une affirmation qui n'a absolument aucun sens.


Par contre la probabilité de réussir le 1000e * sachant* qu'on a raté les 999 précédents est beaucoup plus haute que celle de réussir le 1er.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Probab...conditionnelle


sinon des stats sr les 6L :

----------


## Kamikaze

Enfin j'espère  ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Par contre la probabilité de réussir le 1000e * sachant* qu'on a raté les 999 précédents est beaucoup plus haute que celle de réussir le 1er.
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Probab...conditionnelle


Oula attention justement, là tu fais clairement la faute reprochée par Drup...

Drup, c'est le moment de sortir le rouleau à patisserie.

Si A et B sont indépendants alors:
P(A|B) = P(A)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais sinon average fusing à 1000 c'est effectivement ce que Chris sous entendait il me semble. Donc vraiment très faible comparé à la fortune de beaucoup de joueurs

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et plus rentable que Vorici sur le long terme  ::o:  (je vous laisse faire le calcul de proba qui dit pour un nombre de fusing utilisé la probabilité que vous soyez plus rentable qu'avec Vorici)

----------


## Jalkar

> Enfin j'espère 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Oula attention justement, là tu fais clairement la faute reprochée par Drup...
> 
> Drup, c'est le moment de sortir le rouleau à patisserie.
> ...


Humm mes cours sont loin loin loin, mais il me semblait que la probabilité de faire PILE au 10e lancé d'une pièce sachant qu'on a fait 9 X FACE avant était plus élevé que 1/2. Mais je dois confondre avec des evt non indépendant ^^

----------


## Kamikaze

> Humm mes cours sont loin loin loin, mais il me semblait que la probabilité de faire PILE au 10e lancé d'une pièce sachant qu'on a fait 9 X FACE avant était plus élevé que 1/2. Mais je dois confondre avec des evt non indépendant ^^


La proba reste la même au 100000ème, c'est indépendant. Toujours 1/2. C'est "physique" tes lancers précédents du passé n'influent pas sur la pièce du présent.

En revanche: la probabilité de ne jamais avoir face (ou pile) en faisant 1000000 lancers est faible

----------


## alogos

Bin justement, faire Pile au 10e lancé sachant qu'on a fait Face neuf fois avant, c'est toujours 1/2.
Après, faire Pile qu'au bout du 10e lancé, c'est plus probable que faire Pile qu'au bout du 11e lancé... 

Et LHF faisait clairement référence au fait que, statistiquement, si tu sors pas de la variance et qui n'est pas du tout obligé, mais probabilistiquement réaliste, tu seras quand même gagnant à fuse de toi même qu'en utilisant Vorici.
J'ai vu Chris commenté sur quelque chose plus proche de 1200 que 1000... après, retrouvé la source, pas envie.

Ce que j'ai fait : j'ai acheté 7 cartes Emperor of Purity à 2c pour avoir un 6Link que j'ai passé en 5B1R et j'ai mis une Deafening Essence of Greed à 4c pour avoir 124 life. J'avais besoin d'un 6L - 5B1R pour mon RF Totem et y avait aucun unique qui m'allait. Coût de l'investissement : 18c, pire retour : je vendor pour la divine et je la vends 15c. Easy...

----------


## Isdrydge

Avec tout vos calculs savant, personne a vu mon tout petit post  ::): 




> Je vais pas tarder à terminer 'la campagne', des conseils sur le end game, les maps, quoi et quand faire quoi ?

----------


## alogos

J'allais te répondre... j'ai oublié :P
Je te propose https://sites.google.com/view/poefr/guide-du-jeu/atlas pour débuter. Pas de conseil plus avancé pour le moment... ça prends du temps de tout écrire.

----------


## Drup

Je vois que Jalkar s'est joyeusement dévoué pour illustrer ma remarque sur la communauté gamer, merci a toi. :D

@Jalkar: si ce que tu dis était vrai (et, comme l'a indiqué Kamikaze, c'est pas le cas), et que tes expériences passées influent sur ta prochaine expérience, pourquoi te limiter a tes propres expériences ? Tu peux prendre les expériences de n'importe qui ! Tu pourrais dire, par exemple :"Étant donné mon cher ami Mr Ianou qui vient de claquer 2600 fusings dans le vent, ma prochaine fusing à de super grande chance de faire un 6L". 
Je pense que c'est assez clair que c'est des conneries  ::P: 

L’indépendance, que ce soit des expériences ou de la bretagne, c'est important!

----------


## Kamikaze

> Avec tout vos calculs savant, personne a vu mon tout petit post


Ouais je voulais répondre mais en évitant le pavé.

En gros si t'es en SC contente toi de faire ce qui te donne envie pour jauger la puissance de ton perso, essaye les maps de Tier 1 à 10 (grosso merdo c'est équivalent). Essaye les maps unique, essaye Atziri Normal, essaye les boss Breach, Prophecy, Talisman. Essaye les map >T10 avec des mods (rare, corrupted).

Y'a pas mal à faire.

----------


## Isdrydge

> J'allais te répondre... j'ai oublié :P
> Je te propose https://sites.google.com/view/poefr/guide-du-jeu/atlas pour débuter. Pas de conseil plus avancé pour le moment... ça prends du temps de tout écrire.


Merci bcp c'est top

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais je voulais répondre mais en évitant le pavé.
> 
> En gros si t'es en SC contente toi de faire ce qui te donne envie pour jauger la puissance de ton perso, essaye les maps de Tier 1 à 10 (grosso merdo c'est équivalent). Essaye les maps unique, essaye Atziri Normal, essaye les boss Breach, Prophecy, Talisman. Essaye les map >T10 avec des mods (rare, corrupted).
> 
> Y'a pas mal à faire.


Tu m'as perdu mais je devrai comprendre au fur et à mesure

----------


## Kamikaze

Les maps t'as du en voir déjà, c'est une progression dans l'atlas (tu peux le voir dans le menu après avoir fait ta première map).

Dans l'atlas y'a des maps uniques, un peu à part car parfois très dures (hall of grandmaster).

La difficulté des maps c'est le Tier (de 1 à 17).

Pour le reste du contenu que j'évoque c'est du endgame mais pas lié aux maps.

Y'a le Uber Labyrinthe que j'ai pas mentionné aussi

----------


## Ravine

Comme on en parlait ce soir: 10 moutoooons, 9 marmottes, 8 lapiiiins

----------


## mascimewolf

Bonjour , je me permet de poster dans ce topic pour savoir si c'était possible de rejoindre la guilde !
Etant un gros fan de path of exile et jouant souvent seul , comme ça j'aurais tout plein de copains !
Noms de persos : JeanneDarc / Aribethxii
Merci

----------


## doomeer

À propos de la probabilité des fusings… Chris avait dit il y a longtemps que la communauté sous-estimait de beaucoup l’impact du +20% qualité sur les chances de fusing. Et les devs ont aussi dit que Vorici était fait pour être légèrement plus cher en moyenne. À l’époque c’était sous-entendu « sans le bonus en qualité », voire peut-être même que ce bonus n’existait pas encore.

Mais depuis qu’il a dit ça, le bonus au fusing donné par la qualité n’est plus le même, car les fusings ne remettent plus la qualité à 0% comme avant. (Aucune idée pourquoi ils ont fait ça.)

Depuis, la seule info qu’on ait eu c’est ce Q&A qui dit que Vorici donne des probas identiques. Mais ça ne dit pas si c’est avec ou sans qualité. En bref on n’est pas beaucoup plus avancé surtout que la formulation était assez imprécise.

Par contre ce qui est sûr, c’est que le choix d’utiliser Vorici ou non ne dépend pas que du gain qu’il apporte en moyenne. C’est aussi est surtout un choix stratégique similaire au fait de choisir une assurance ou non.

Par exemple : prenez un vendeur quelconque en électroménager. Vous achetez un casque audio à 100€ et au moment où vous êtes prêt à payer, le vendeur sait qu’il a déjà gagné votre argent ; donc il essaye d’en récupérer encore plus et vous propose une extension de garantie à 20€. Sachant que vous êtes dans la vie active avec 10000€ en réserve, faut-il prendre cette extension de garantie ? Vous pouvez être certain que cette extension de garantie n’est pas rentable à long terme (c’est-à-dire si vous achetiez, disons, 1000 objets électroménagers dans votre vie), car sinon le vendeur n’aurait aucun intérêt à vous la proposer. Et vu que vous avez 10000€ en réserve, ce n’est pas un problème pour vous de racheter un casque à 100€ le cas où le premier ne tient pas la route. Si en moyenne vous devez faire ça avec moins d’un casque sur cinq (20€/100€) vous êtes rentable. Et vous pouvez être sûr que le marchand a choisi les 20€ car il sait qu’en moyenne vous allez casser moins d’un casque sur cinq.

Accessoirement, en plus le temps que ça arrive vous pourrez acheter un casque encore meilleur car la technologie aura progressé. De plus le vendeur se garde bien de vous dire que le casque est de toute façon garanti pendant un délai minimal légal ; il vous donne l’impression que si vous ne prenez pas la garantie et que le casque casse dans deux jours vous l’avez profond, mais ce n’est juste pas vrai.

Par contre si vous achetez une maison, il est fort à parier que vous n’avez pas assez dans votre compte en banque pour acheter une deuxième maison si la première brûle. Du coup, vous prenez une assurance. Une autre option serait de vous mettre d’accord avec votre famille et vos potes pour dire que si l’une de vos maisons brûle, vous mettez en commun pour en acheter une deuxième au malheureux qui vient de perdre sa maison. Vous êtes capables d’absorber la variance car vous êtes à plusieurs. Bon, mais là vous avez juste créé votre propre compagnie d’assurance en fait.

Pour en revenir à Vorici, même en supposant que la moyenne du coût sans Vorici soit de 1200 fusings, la question à se poser est : combien allez-vous payer de 6L dans cette ligue ? Avez-vous assez de fusings en réserve pour répéter l’opération une dizaine voire une centaine de fois pour absorber la variance ? À moins d’être vraiment riche la réponse est probablement non. Du coup ça vaut probablement le coup de prendre l’assurance. Sauf si vous êtes d’humeur joueuse, auquel cas vous gagnez le droit de vous amusez à parier. À vous de voir combien de fusings vaut cet amusement.

D’ailleurs, avant Vorici c’était la mode de proposer à des joueurs le deal suivant : « si vous me 6-linkez mon armure, je vous donne 1500 fusings ». C’était une forme d’assurance : celui qui proposait ça savait que ça allait lui coûter exactement 1500 fusings, pas plus, pas moins.

Par contre pour du 5L, là y’a déjà plus de chances que vous puissiez absorber des échecs successifs. Et si vous tentez le 5L, vous avez le petit espoir de voir un 6L apparaître. Du coup là c’est peut-être mieux de le faire sans Vorici, même si, encore une fois, c’est à vous d’estimer votre aversion au risque.

(Oui, j’ai acheté un casque audio récemment et la vendeuse à la caisse m’a demandé si je voulais une garantie. Je lui ai répondu : « de toute façon, il est garanti de base au moins un an non ? ». Et j’ai rajouté, taquin, un truc du genre : « à moins que vous pensiez que ce casque ça soit de la merde et qu’il va me lâcher très vite ? ». Elle s’est bien empressée de dire que bien sûr que non.

Et accessoirement, je viens aussi d’acheter une maison :D)

----------


## Kamikaze

Les demandes de 6 link pour un prix c'était un principe de loterie. Tu joues sur l'appétit du risque pour de petits montants. 100 chaos au premier qui me 6-link. Tous les pauvres joueurs se ramènent avec 10 fuses attiré par le gain et le faible coût et toi tu te fais un 6-link gratos. C'est moins commun maintenant, j'en ai pas vu depuis 1 ans au moins

Et les assureurs sont parmi les pires raclures de l'humanité mais on gardera ça pour un topic plus approprié

----------


## Zephy

> Comme on en parlait ce soir: 10 moutoooons, 9 marmottes, 8 lapiiiins


Avec le sélecteur intelligent XD

----------


## Ravine

> Avec le sélecteur intelligent XD


Et l'equaliser, ca egalise tout.

----------


## lhf

> Non, chaque essai est indépendant. Les tentatives passées n'influent pas les tentatives futures. Le seul moment ou tu peux parler de moyenne, c'est quand tu considères l'ensemble des résultats. Malehreusement,  la loi des grand nombre n'est pas du tout atteinte avec si "peu" d'essai. Ce genre d'affirmation n'est valable que si tu fais la moyenne sur un très très grand nombre d'essai (en théorie, tendant vers l'infini, mais c'est pas très dur de calculer intervalle de confiance. À l’échelle de la communauté PoE, c'est largement atteint. Pas pour une seule personne, sauf peut être un très très gros joueur).
> 
> Cette affirmation (courante) vient d'une méconnaissance complète de fonctionnement des probabilités. Merci de ne pas propager.



Je crois que tu n'as absolument rien compris à mon post et ne t'en fait pas, je sais très bien de quoi je parle.

----------


## Isdrydge

> Je crois que tu n'as absolument rien compris à mon post et ne t'en fait pas, je sais très bien de quoi je parle.


C'est dommage que ca manque d'explications.

Merci encore pour vos conseils / aide pour les maps

----------


## Isdrydge

Qqun est il co pour buy ce plastron pour 9 alteration ??

http://poe.trade/search/etenikotedusin#

Je ne sais pas encore comment trade mais si qqun peut me prendre ca (ca ma lair detre une affaire ...) je lui rembourse des ma prchaine connection.

EDIT : apriori c'est déjà parti ...

Comment on trade sur PoE ? Uniquement via PM IG ?

----------


## GUESH

J'ai quelques leaguestones qui peuvent t'intéresser CaMarchePas.

Quant à Isdrydge, j'ai quelques objets qui peuvent servir à tout build et un peu de pognon.

J'essaie de passer ce soir, sinon ce sera ce week-end !

----------


## Jalkar

> Qqun est il co pour buy ce plastron pour 9 alteration ??
> 
> http://poe.trade/search/etenikotedusin#
> 
> Je ne sais pas encore comment trade mais si qqun peut me prendre ca (ca ma lair detre une affaire ...) je lui rembourse des ma prchaine connection.
> 
> EDIT : apriori c'est déjà parti ...
> 
> Comment on trade sur PoE ? Uniquement via PM IG ?


Oui le Trade sur POE est uniquement via message privé ingame (tu peux le faire via message sur le forum mais c'est moins pratique)

Sur poe.trade, quand tu fais une recherche tu as un lien "Whisper". Si tu cliques dessus cela mets un message dans ton "clipboard", tu n'as plus qu'a le collé dans le chat pour whisp la personne :




> @Mjolner_Rises_Again Hi, I would like to buy your Blight Pelt Widowsilk Robe listed for 30 chaos in Legacy (stash tab "SALE"; position: left 1, top 16)


Ca va envoyé un message privé au joueuru "Mjolner_Rises_Again"

----------


## Ravine

#minutebuild

www.poeurl.com/bgl1

L'idee c'est de jouer Ichimonji, Mantra of Flames (pourquoi Ichimonji? Pourquoi pas, j'en sais rien, c'etait comme ca, ca marche avec les buffs)

The Perfect Form : Free Arctic Armour (B1), Evasion augmentee par le Cold res, Life, Phase Acrobatics (bonus)
The Formless Inferno : Armour augmentee par le Fire res, Physical Taken as Fire (76% max fire res)
Death Rush: Chaos Res, Life, Onslaught on Kill (B2)
Mutewind Pennant: Onslaught on Warcry

Skills
6L // Cleave (threshold jewel): Fortify on hit (B3)
4L // Herald of Ash (B4) - Herald of Ice (B5) - Clarity - lv 1 (B6) - Purity of Fire (B7)
4L // CWDT - Molten Shell (B8) - Phase Run (B9) - inc duration
4L // Reckoning - LGoH - Curse on Hit - Warlord's Mark
3L // Rallying Cry (B10) - Blood Rage (B11) - Inc Dur
3L // Whirling Blade - FA - Tempest Shield (B12)

B13+ Violent Retaliation (Gladiator Ascendancy) >> peut monter tres, TRES haut. Pour chaque block, c'est un buff.

Jewels:
Mantra of Flames: x-y Fire Damage added to attack per buff
Overwhelming Odds: Cleave grants fortify on hit
2 slots open. Peut etre Fireborn plus tard quand y'a de sous dans le compte en banque

Belts: The Magnate rentre bien dans le build. Sinon une rare Life/Resist
Ring: y'a plein d'anneaux chouettes. Un rare reste recommande. Apres ca depend des resists hein...
Amulette: The Anvil est plus que recommandee. Sinon avec 2 jewels block, y'a moyen d'en prendre une autre. On perd un peu de block mais gagne +life +resist.

----------


## Isdrydge

> J'ai quelques leaguestones qui peuvent t'intéresser CaMarchePas.
> 
> Quant à Isdrydge, j'ai quelques objets qui peuvent servir à tout build et un peu de pognon.
> 
> J'essaie de passer ce soir, sinon ce sera ce week-end !


Merci par avance, j'essaye de me co ce soir, plutot en seconde partie de soirée pour ma part je pense.

----------


## alogos

@Ravine : te fais pas chier à chercher le plus de buff possible, joue hierophant ou gladiator, Pursuit of Faith et Violent Retaliation marche pour Mantra of Flames, chaque instance.

----------


## Kamikaze

Perso j'ai déjà fait un perso Mantra of Flames y'a longtemps, avant AOW. C'était un guardian qui stackait le maximum de reduction d'aura reserved, avec ichimonji, prism guardian et blood magic (oui). Low Life blood magic avec tous les buffs d'aura du tree et sur gear possible. J'avais un milliard d'armour et j'étais plutôt bulky au final même avec la réservation de life. Iron Reflexe.

Voilà ce que ça donne, pour donner une idée de la réduction que tu peux atteindre:
https://poe.mikelat.com/#bjiaKUIe/9b.G7p/xB3l.sJb/9b.e




Et j'avais déchanté en découvrant que Mantra of Flame était limité à 1...

J'avais 0 dps... Mais j'étais l'aura ultime (bon ichimonji rend le tout très égoiste  ::ninja:: )

Je jouais Death's Oath en chest... Parce que je pouvais et que l'attaque speed et l'aura je me disais que c'était pas plus mal pour les dps.

Mon plus gros échec à POE cette histoire, j'étais ruiné à l'époque, j'avais tout mis dans ce perso, et en plus j'ai réussi à rip.
J'avais lvl up en flame totem et tout respec une fois le niveau correct atteint.

Avec Cyclone et Abyssal Cry j'arrivais quand même à clean dried lake merciless  ::ninja:: 

Pour Pursuit of Faith et les buffs du glad:

Je pense vraiment que c'est mort pour toi si tu crois aux buffs du Glad, pour avoir joué 2 (bientôt 3) Glad max block cette league je peux t'assurer que le compteur monte pas haut et pas longtemps, 7 max (à moins que tu tues aucun mob, ou très lentement)

En revanche Pursuit of Faith tu atteins et maintiens le 13+ très facilement ça me parait beaucoup plus viable pour toi si tu veux jouer mantra of flame

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Putain ça me fait mal d'en parler, mon pire Rip à POE cette histoire

----------


## Terimin

Au bout de 3-4 ligues, enfin ça m'arrive :
https://clips.twitch.tv/AmorphousPricklyHawkBIRB

Me reste plus qu'à chance une HH et j'ai fini le jeu  ::ninja::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Au bout de 3-4 ligues, enfin ça m'arrive :
> https://clips.twitch.tv/AmorphousPricklyHawkBIRB
> 
> Me reste plus qu'à chance une HH et j'ai fini le jeu


Clic droit, kick from guild.

----------


## Zephy

C'est meme pas des farmeurs chinois qui chance  ::(:

----------


## Yshuya

Petit craft du matin :

Rarity: Rare
Soul Grasp
Opal Ring
--------
Requirements:
Level: 80
--------
Item Level: 82
--------
25% increased Elemental Damage
--------
24% increased Elemental Damage with Weapons T3 P
+52 to Intelligence  T1 S
+16% to all Elemental Resistances T1 S


Bon ce fonctionnement, c'est bon.

Maintenant c'est la suite où je suis perdu, j'exalt et puis je craft pour avoir le % energy shield ? 

Où je craft le % énergy shield directement ?

----------


## Jalkar

> Petit craft du matin :
> 
> Rarity: Rare
> Soul Grasp
> Opal Ring
> --------
> Requirements:
> Level: 80
> --------
> ...


si tu veux qu'il vaillent quelques chose, 4 lignes ca sera jamais suffisant. par contre une exa "merdique" et tu est coincé  ::P: 
Soit tu multi craft (Elreon 8) et tu craft %Es / Flat Es 
ou tu craft le "suffixe cannot be changed", (prefixe / Tora 8) pour bloquer tes 2 T1 et tu exal des prefixes. s'ils sont pas bon tu scoure et tu recommence

Attention c'est cher  ::P:

----------


## Yshuya

Tu as pas Flat ES sur des rings.

Ouf, la deuxième option, c'est pas cher, c'est ultra cher.

Pour la deuxième option, j'exalt puis après je chaos non  ?

J'ai mes deux suffixes bloqués et je chaos les deux autres en priant ?

Et après je multicraft pour % ES

----------


## Jalkar

Elreon à 3 niveau de craft de flat ES 

+(14 to 16) to maximum Energy Shield - 5 Alt
+(17 to 20) to maximum Energy Shield - 10 Alt
+(21 to 23) to maximum Energy Shield - 4C (lvl 6)

----------


## GUESH

> Tu as pas Flat ES sur des rings.


Le +ES sur les anneaux ça existe, c'est un préfixe qui va de 1 à 47 (44-47 pour le tiers 1 avec un ilvl 74).

----------


## Yshuya

Globalement sur l'anneau a part un meilleur roll sur l'elemental, j'ai pas grand chose d'autre à aller chercher. 

Je bloque donc les deux suffixes. J'exalt pour récupéré mes deux mods et je fais du chaos en priant dans tous les cas, le seul truc qui m'intéressent est l'elemental.

Après je multi-craft si j'ai déjà le roll de l'ES, sinon je craft un dernier mod pour % ES.

Ma méthode est bonne ?

----------


## Mad-T

hmmm, vu que tu es content de l'int, j'imagine que tu joues HOWA ?
Auquel cas les essences of wrath font jusqu'à 34% inc lightining dmg.
http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Dea...sence_of_Wrath

L'anneau idéal est donc opal ring (25% elem)
Weapon elem dmg 40+
Light dmg 30+
Inc es. 20%
Int 50+
et des résists ou du all attributes.

Ton ring est joli, sans doute bien, mais de là à faire autre chose qu'ajouter du %es (1ex), je n'en suis pas sur  ::): 

Edit : je veux dire que personnellement, je tenterai 30+weapon elem ET 30+ light dmg (via l'essence) avec au moins un suffixe dispo (pour pouvoir wipe les suffix) avant de tenter tout craft à l'exalt

----------


## Yshuya

> Globalement sur l'anneau a part un meilleur roll sur l'elemental, j'ai pas grand chose d'autre à aller chercher. 
> 
> Je bloque donc les deux suffixes. J'exalt pour récupéré mes deux mods et je fais du chaos en priant dans tous les cas, le seul truc qui m'intéressent est l'elemental.
> 
> Après je multi-craft si j'ai déjà le roll de l'ES, sinon je craft un dernier mod pour % ES.
> 
> Ma méthode est bonne ?


IDEE de merde. :< 

A oublié car on risque de bloquer l'item avec 3 Prefixes avec le chaos.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> hmmm, vu que tu es content de l'int, j'imagine que tu joues HOWA ?
> Auquel cas les essences of wrath font jusqu'à 34% inc lightining dmg.
> http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Dea...sence_of_Wrath
> 
> L'anneau idéal est donc opal ring (25% elem)
> Weapon elem dmg 40+
> Light dmg 30+
> Inc es. 20%
> Int 50+
> ...


Je joue HOWA, les dégats ne sont plus très important, je veux monter l'ES pour arrêter de me prendre des one shoots (je suis à 8K600).

----------


## Mad-T

Strange (pour ton es, relativement 'bas'...)

Sans doute une histoire d'équilibrage entre passif et stuff : je trouve qu'il est tellement plus rentable de coller 60-80% elem sur ses rings (6-7 passifs); et de prendre 30% es dans les passifs (5 nodes à 6%...)

Moi j'utilisais cela (en ST dagger) il y a deux ligues, bah je l'AIME cet anneau  ::P: 
(Edit : en fait j'ai la mémoire qui flanche)

http://imgur.com/a/a1LBa

----------


## Yshuya

Bon j'ai un mec bien sympa dans ma friend liste qui m'a un peu expliqué et puis j'ai sorti un truc pas trop dégeux.

Rarity: Rare
Soul Grasp
Opal Ring
--------
Requirements:
Level: 80
--------
Item Level: 82
--------
25% increased Elemental Damage
--------
24% increased Elemental Damage with Weapons  -> Regal
+52 to Intelligence T1S -> Alt
+67 to maximum Mana -> T2P -> Slam
+16% to all Elemental Resistances -> T1S -> Augm
+45% to Lightning Resistance T2 S -> Slam
17% increased maximum Energy Shield T2 P  


Si je suis riche, je fixe les suffixes et je peux rolls mais bon je vais déjà me battre avec l'autre anneau.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Styx ton prochain build

----------


## Zephy

Fuyez pauvres fous !

----------


## Mr Ianou

11 500 de shield

Ok.

----------


## doomeer

C'est quoi ce build ??

----------


## Kamikaze

vaal fireball avec le mtx

----------


## Ktk

> Globalement sur l'anneau a part un meilleur roll sur l'elemental, j'ai pas grand chose d'autre à aller chercher. 
> 
> Je bloque donc les deux suffixes. J'exalt pour récupéré mes deux mods et je fais du chaos en priant dans tous les cas, le seul truc qui m'intéressent est l'elemental.
> 
> Après je multi-craft si j'ai déjà le roll de l'ES, sinon je craft un dernier mod pour % ES.
> 
> Ma méthode est bonne ?


Ca marche de bloquer et ensuite de chaos ? Je croyais que bloquer c'était juste pour le scouring derrière.

----------


## Yshuya

> Ca marche de bloquer et ensuite de chaos ? Je croyais que bloquer c'était juste pour le scouring derrière.


Non ça marche pas.

Car tu prends le risque de te prendre trois prefixes ou suffixes résultat t'es mort.

Et ensuite chaque fois que tu rolls sur les chaos, tu perds ton bloquage.

Cela coûte donc un milliard de fois plus cher que la méthode de Jalkar en plus de prendre le risque de devoir scouring tes deux t1

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Styx ton prochain build
> 
> https://i.gyazo.com/fde30eef7637bcc2...b991353f88.gif


Pas mal ! J'ai aussi trouvé un autre build Fire Ball qui fait Strand en 22 secondes ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9X5eodyhz0  ::P:

----------


## Amoilesmobs

> Styx ton prochain build
> 
> https://i.gyazo.com/fde30eef7637bcc2...b991353f88.gif


 :Cryb:

----------


## lhf

> Je joue HOWA, les dégats ne sont plus très important, je veux monter l'ES pour arrêter de me prendre des one shoots (je suis à 8K600).




C'est quoi ton build pour avoir aussi "peu" d'es ?

Tu peux normalement monter à 10k sans trop de soucis au vu de l’investissent que tu sembles vouloir mettre.

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...y_004_mao_kun/

Donc sur Mao Kun on a l'habitude d'esquiver les apparitions de fairgraves, mais en fait autant le buter pour avoir un peu plus de loot. Confirmé par un dev. (loot sur les "copies" de fairgraves, pas le loot des coffres)  :;):

----------


## Zephy

Vu comment il pique , faut le défoncer très rapidement  ::P:

----------


## lhf

Vous auriez quelques noms de guide de perso jouant skyforth ?
Je pensais me faire un howa, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que cela vaut l'investissement.

----------


## Zephy

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Yshuya

> C'est quoi ton build pour avoir aussi "peu" d'es ?
> 
> Tu peux normalement monter à 10k sans trop de soucis au vu de l’investissent que tu sembles vouloir mettre.



http://poe-profile.info/profile/Yshuya

Je suis à 9K600 maintenant dès que j'aurais un craft correct je serais à 10K600. 

Combien de dégât fait la frappe au sol du shaper ?

Là, je vais corrupt des griffes pour curling et des gens pour elemental weakness, je pense mais le principal objectif est l'anneau de droite actuellement.

----------


## lhf

Ok, shaper glove+headhunter, ca explique la perte d'es.
Si tu fais le shaper, j'aurais tendance à te conseiller de virer la HH juste pour la map et de passer sur une gross belt ES.
Tu gagneras plus de "vie" et plus de dmg pour le prix d'un switch à faire avant de map.

Sinon, je ne vois pas vraiment d'autre choix qu'une solution trop cher comme un meilleur torse ou des opal wed/int/res 20%es.
Au pire, tu peux sacrifier tes bottes 30ms pour les mêmes avec plus d'ES et sans ms pour ne pas trop payer. De base, tu vas déjà très vite et tu joues HH.

Aucune idée sur les dmg de la frappe du shaper. Je sais juste que je me faisais one shot avec 9k es.

Par contre, j'aurais buy une claw culling (même mauvaise) bien avant d'avoir un tel stuff. Ca apporte un bon gros apport de dmg indirect, même sur une bad claw.

Comme tu dis, le ring de droite doit être changé pour un avec du wed. D'ailleurs pour revenir sur la crystal belt, si tu as le courage de faire un plus gros switch, tu peux te faire une config avec ring wed +belt wed en répartissant correctement les res sur les 2 items. 
En ce qui concerne le ring, j'ai opté pour la wed en priorité sur l'int.

Ta purity of element est indispensable ou c'est juste que tu étais en train de faire une map sous curse elem ?

----------


## Mad-T

> http://poe-profile.info/profile/Yshuya
> 
> Je suis à 9K600 maintenant dès que j'aurais un craft correct je serais à 10K600.


Hm, question indiscrète : pourquoi revenge of the hunted ? pour le thème de la chasse ? 
Parce que ces trois points sont 'perdus' à mon humble avis...

----------


## Ktk

La seule attaque du shaper que vous êtes sensés facetank c'est son rayon hein  ::P:

----------


## Yshuya

> Hm, question indiscrète : pourquoi revenge of the hunted ? pour le thème de la chasse ? 
> Parce que ces trois points sont 'perdus' à mon humble avis...


Oh putin, c'est trois points du levelling que je n'avais pas enlevé. Merci beaucoup !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La seule attaque du shaper que vous êtes sensés facetank c'est son rayon hein



J'ai pas dit le contraire, je me demandais juste combien il faisait de dégâts avec sa frappe au sol.

----------


## Ktk

> http://poe-profile.info/profile/Yshuya
> 
> Je suis à 9K600 maintenant dès que j'aurais un craft correct je serais à 10K600. 
> 
> Combien de dégât fait la frappe au sol du shaper ?
> 
> Là, je vais corrupt des griffes pour curling et des gens pour elemental weakness, je pense mais le principal objectif est l'anneau de droite actuellement.


Outch les jewels. Faudrait investir là dedans à un moment parce que là c'est 4 pts perdus.  ::P:

----------


## Ktk

> Oh putin, c'est trois points du levelling que je n'avais pas enlevé. Merci beaucoup !


Si t'enlèves revenge of the hunter et primal spirit, tu peux prendre hard knocks (30 intel duelist/marau) et les 4 pts d'es au start de la witch, et gagner 700 pts d'es.

Après comme gain d'es possible tu peux prendre l'es entre fangs of the viper et nullification, et enlever les 5 pts pour ton fertile mind, que tu peux aller redistribuer en direction de Unnatural calm

----------


## Yshuya

> Outch les jewels. Faudrait investir là dedans à un moment parce que là c'est 4 pts perdus.


Euh non clairement pas. C'est super important pour le build.

----------


## Ktk

Les jewels 3% AS 9% all res ?  ::P:

----------


## Yshuya

> Les jewels 3% AS 9% all res ?


Tu parles de 4 points perdu, j'ai supposé que tu parlais des Fertiles et de la Brute.

Sinon les jewells sont temporaire mais je ne trouve pas ce que je veux mais oui clairement, je cherche AS, ALL RES puis Ligh Dmg ou Pro Dmg

----------


## Terimin

Mon dernier bijou en date, loot, 6S et 6L dans la foulée (300 jews - 800 fuses)

----------


## lhf

Y a moyen d'avoir un lien vers son profil poe pour voir ton golemancer svp ?

----------


## Terimin

Le voici:
https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...min/characters

----------


## lhf

merci.

----------


## Isdrydge

petite confirmation : Vorici peut donner a n'importe quel item (notamment ceux avec 4 slots max) 4 slot linked via ces 2 recettes :

- Four Linked Sockets 	3 	5×Orb of Fusing inventory icon.pngOrb of Fusing
- Four Sockets 	4 	10×Jeweller's Orb inventory icon.pngJeweller's Orb

----------


## Yshuya

Oui

----------


## Isdrydge

Merci, donc c'est plus rentable sur ces items la alors !

----------


## Ktk

Ca marche pour 6l ?

----------


## Isdrydge

> Ca marche pour 6l ?


Oui mais c'est pas du tout le même prix  ::):  1500 fuse pour un 6L garanti.

----------


## Isdrydge

Accessoirement, y'a t'il un canard qui aurait un DEVOTO'S DEVOTION et VOID BRINGER a revendre à prix canard  ::):

----------


## Jalkar

> Accessoirement, y'a t'il un canard qui aurait un DEVOTO'S DEVOTION et VOID BRINGER a revendre à prix canard


1C l'unique c'est trop cher?  ::P:

----------


## Isdrydge

> 1C l'unique c'est trop cher?


non mais je prefere l'acheter a un canard qui souhaite s'en débarrasser, c'est par simplicité

----------


## Mad-T

> Mon dernier bijou en date, loot, 6S et 6L dans la foulée (300 jews - 800 fuses) 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/04/18/568...a65ed08d14.jpg


Bonjour,

Je voudrais être intégré dans la guilde, juste 24h mais avec les droits pour kick ...
C'possible ?  ::ninja:: 

Sérieux, elle est TRES TRES fat, cette regalia !

----------


## lhf

Il joue mf, il mérite de drop au vu du carton papier qu'il pilote. Tout effort mérite récompense.
C'est d'ailleurs un très bon perso pour mf, il peut aller bien plus loin en terme de quantity et rarity.

----------


## Ravine

Bon, plus qu'un niveau, et j'ai cette petite chose qui m'attends



Je vous laisse apprecier la particularite des rolls off-colours, 100% hand crafted selon la methode des Jewellers/Vorici.

----------


## Yshuya

> Ok, shaper glove+headhunter, ca explique la perte d'es.
> Si tu fais le shaper, j'aurais tendance à te conseiller de virer la HH juste pour la map et de passer sur une gross belt ES.
> Tu gagneras plus de "vie" et plus de dmg pour le prix d'un switch à faire avant de map.
> 
> Sinon, je ne vois pas vraiment d'autre choix qu'une solution trop cher comme un meilleur torse ou des opal wed/int/res 20%es.
> Au pire, tu peux sacrifier tes bottes 30ms pour les mêmes avec plus d'ES et sans ms pour ne pas trop payer. De base, tu vas déjà très vite et tu joues HH.
> 
> Aucune idée sur les dmg de la frappe du shaper. Je sais juste que je me faisais one shot avec 9k es.
> 
> ...


Shaper Glove m'en a fait gagner.

Les 30% de dégats sur des monstres rares ne s'appliquent pas sur les boss ?

Meilleur torse, cela attendra, j'ai bien autre chose à faire.

Plutôt mourir que de sacrifier les 30 Ms !

Pour le culling, je vais le craft tranquillement je pense. 

Ma purity est indispensable car je ne fais pas vraiment attention au map -10 rest enetre autre mais tu la remplacerais par quoi ?

----------


## Jalkar

> Shaper Glove m'en a fait gagner.
> 
> Les 30% de dégats sur des monstres rares ne s'appliquent pas sur les boss ?
> 
> Meilleur torse, cela attendra, j'ai bien autre chose à faire.
> 
> Plutôt mourir que de sacrifier les 30 Ms !
> 
> Pour le culling, je vais le craft tranquillement je pense. 
> ...


Rare != Unique  ::): 
Donc ta ceinture t'aidera uniquement à clear la zone, craft toi une bonne CrystalBelt avec l'essence "Intel" pour avoir un bon jet d'intel  ::): 

tu peux remplacer ta purity par un curse en blasphemy

et contre le shaper, change GMP pour Slower proj  :;):

----------


## lhf

> Shaper Glove m'en a fait gagner.


Oui et non.
Tu perds pas mal de res sur tes gloves. Tu dois donc les trouver ailleurs, ce qui t'oblige à prendre des boots, ring, torse et helmet avec plus de res, donc moins d'ES pour ne pas exploser ton budget. Perso, j'irais sur les shaper glove qd je peux me passer des res sur les gloves.
Même remarque pour HH, tu perds des res (+es), ce qui encore une fois t'oblige à chercher plus de res ailleurs.

Après les shaper glove t'évitent de chercher de l'accuracy sur le reste de ton stuff. Mais amah, c'est un bonus dispensable.





> Les 30% de dégats sur des monstres rares ne s'appliquent pas sur les boss ?


Je demande confirmation, mais si j'ai bien capté les monstres suivent la même logique que les item : bleu=magic, jaunes = rares et le marron/jaune = unique. Les boss sont des uniques donc, c'est non.




> Plutôt mourir que de sacrifier les 30 Ms !


Donc meurt ^^.

A toi de voir, mais comme pour les shaper gloves, le ms est un bonus de endgame stuff. D'abord tu te payes des bottes 250 ES, 50 int, double res, puis après tu casses la tirelire pour les mêmes avec 30MS.




> Pour le culling, je vais le craft tranquillement je pense.


Je ne me rappelle plus de tes gem, mais il y a 2 méthode indirecte pour choper culling sur ton build. Tu peux le prendre sur le golem ou sur un setup cwdt.
Là encore, c'est un bonus dispensable que tu vas prendre qd tu ne sais plus quoi faire de 5/6 ex.





> Ma purity est indispensable car je ne fais pas vraiment attention au map -10 rest enetre autre mais tu la remplacerais par quoi ?


La meilleur aura pour un perso foudre : wrath.
Le gain de dps est monstrueux. Comme tu gagnes des  dmg via l'aura, ca te permet d'en virer sur ton stuff pour le remplacer par des pièces avec plus d'es (bon ca sera essentiellement sur les ring).


Au passage, tu dois aussi choper un casque avec le bonus de spectal throw. Le gain de dps n'est pas négligeable, même si dispensable.


Perso, je faisais le shaper sans les gloves shaper, HH, 30ms et j'avais autant de ES que toi sur un stuff bien plus pourris. Donc bon, tu rajoutes ma belt ES, mes gloves res, mes bottes no MS à ton build, tu vas taper dans les 10k ES.
Après pour monter plus haut, va falloir passer sur un torse à 850/900es, ca sera l'investissement le plus rentable.

----------


## Yshuya

> Rare != Unique 
> Donc ta ceinture t'aidera uniquement à clear la zone, craft toi une bonne CrystalBelt avec l'essence "Intel" pour avoir un bon jet d'intel 
> 
> tu peux remplacer ta purity par un curse en blasphemy
> 
> et contre le shaper, change GMP pour Slower proj


Ah ouais, c'est vrai.

Je vais regarder pour blasphemy merci du conseil.

Oui, je vais m'en crafter une ou en prendre une. Slower proj, je l'utilise bien sur.

Pour Spectral Throw sur le caque, c'est prévu mais c'est bien cher 8 Ex.

Pour le Shaper, je me suis loupé la premier fois mais j'apprenais le patern en même temps, je devrais le tomber la prochaine, j'ai du mal avec sa téléportation clape de zone et je n'avais pas bien compris qu'il fallait absolument défendre Zana.

Edit : Je l'ai tué au troisième essais, j'ai bien compris le parten, je bougeais trop tôt avant son clape au sol. Dying Sun au premier drop ! :B): 

Edit2 : Vous avez un lien, un règle qui vous indique le mieux entre du qual ou un level sur une gemme.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Vidéo d'un boss de l'act VI (news du jour), je suis fan !

En balise spoiler pour ceux qui veulent pas savoir ;


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Vidéo d'un boss de l'act VI (news du jour), je suis fan !


Clair ! Je kiffe aussi ! Le type de combat qu'on a clairement pas envie de voir durer et assez impressionnant !

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais ils l'avaient déjà montré un peu dans la vidéo de Ziggy, ça va être dur d'attendre la sortie... J'ai pas envie de jouer à la beta, ça gâche le plaisir je trouve, je l'avais fait pour awakening mais on perd ses persos et le jeu est pas aussi peaufiné qu'à la release

----------


## Zephy

Je hisse le drapeau blanc au début du combat  ::P:

----------


## Erac

Ça commence a tease pour juin  :Bave:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

L'interface est vraiment sympa.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Stuff alternatif pour mon bladeflurry/abysscal cry chaos/poison qui commence à avoir de la gueule : 
http://poe-profile.info/profile/camarchepas/Atchaa

10990 hp, j'ai encore un ou deux beaux talismans à choper si le vendeur que je cherche revient d'afk !  ::P: 

Aucune idée de l'efficacité pour le moment, j'ai pas les chroms pour refaire les couleurs ! XD

J'ai pris ce casque car les enchants BF sont chers mais celui là m'est utile pour caser HoA+AA+Hatred et y'a gros boost de vie dessus  ::): 

Mais le stuff pour le build "normal" reste intouché donc dispo, avec une partie des gemmes dédiées dans les items (blasphemy/curses dans les griffes, abyssal cry dans le casque, set up cwdt dans les bottes) donc juste l'armure et les gants à qui faut changer les gemmes et un jewel dans l'arbre.

Edit :
-BF+FA+Added Fire+MPD+WeD+ConCeff => torse
-Hatred/HoA/AA "old school" à vérifier si avec ma vitesse d'attaque c'est pas mieux HoI+Anger en fait (flat / hit vs %physical en extra) =>2 verts easy dans les griffes // me reste 53 mana, BF coute 15 et les griffes me rendent 14 par hit
-CwDT+IC+ID "old school" => bouclier
-Whirling blades+fortify+blood magic+FA => même setup qu'avant, pour la mobilité et BM vu le peu de mana restant
-bottes sans slots ##

Avec les bonnes couleurs dans les griffes pour Hatred/Hoa/AA (ou anger/hoi/aa) me reste le casque :
-totem warchief ?
-curse ? laquelle ? EWq20 pour un max de -resist ? punishment pour more damage ?
-remettre Abyssal cry ?
-golem... le flame golem est moins utile dans cette config, le lightning serait pas mal

----------


## Psycho_Ad

C'est marrant mais je trouve que ton stuff pue la mort.  ::ninja:: 

Par contre en life ça déboite, tu économises pour kaom legacy?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> C'est marrant mais je trouve que ton stuff pue la mort. 
> 
> Par contre en life ça déboite, tu économises pour kaom legacy?


Ben regarde la différence de prix entre un item fat life et ce même item avec une stat utile, que ce soit attack speed, movement speed, elemental damage with weapon, une grosse résist ou je ne sais quoi, ben ça passe de quelques chaos à plusieurs exalts heins ^^.

Là j'ai rien dépensé cher (sauf l'armure), même utilisé des essences pour certaines parties (ceinture et gants) et ça suffit pour ce que je veux tester. Je vise donc surtout le max life/str pour tanker, et je vois ce que ça peut donner en dégâts. 

Kaom's legacy c'est bien, mais je joue quoi derrière sans slots ?  ::P:  Pour mon RF ça serait pas mal, pour celui là nope !  ::P: 

Et du coup j'économise keutch, les facebreaker gros % j'en prendrais en standard, moins cher au final, la kaom leg c'est hors de prix, et en dehors de ceux là je chercherais qu'un windripper leg et la gemme IIQ, tous deux idems moins cher en standard. 

Là le pognon qu'il me reste ça serait pour finir le endgame grind si j'avance bien (les maps ça va, le challenge endgame va me manquer surtout rigwald ou breachlord, et faudra acheter des sets atziri/lab, même si j'en ai pas mal d'avance/de faits).

----------


## Hlodwig

Je suis maintenant Lvl 32 (point positif ça va vite), et je veut faire du commerce maintenant que je trouve du matos à 4 sockets.

Comment vous faites pour évaluez un prix de vente ?
J'ai bien dans l'idée de comparer avec le site poe.trade, mais c'est long. 

D'ailleurs, il y a pas de possibilités en jeu de voir les objets en ventes autrement que dans le chat ?
C'est pas très pratique, que ce soit pour vendre ou acheter (ou dit autrement, ça change des moyens traditionnels des autres jeux, faut que je m'y fasse). 
Hier je ne savais pas comment gérer la vente et le gars me contacte en plein combat. 
Du coup, vente loupée vue que je pensais que c'était automatique.

Je me suis renseigné et il faut en plus l'inviter à "trade" et l'acheteur se retrouve dans une zone spéciale avec le coffre. Est-ce que le vendeur aussi ?

----------


## lhf

> Comment vous faites pour évaluez un prix de vente ?
> J'ai bien dans l'idée de comparer avec le site poe.trade, mais c'est long.


poe trade

poe trade macro, mais il faut installer un soft :
https://github.com/PoE-TradeMacro/POE-TradeMacro

Regarde bien le tuto.

http://poe.ninja/ + http://www.poeprices.info/ peuvent aider à estimer.

Dernier conseil : être dans une guilde/clan avec des gens pour discuter et/ou jouer.
Perso, c'est en farmant avec ma fl sur discord/ts/mumble et cie que j'ai appris quel matos doit être trade. Il y a plein de détail à connaitre, genre ca 
http://poe.trade/search/ameuretahanowo ca vaut 20chaos et plus pour un item sensé valoir une alchemi.
ou encore ca : http://poe.trade/search/redohihagikimg où là tu tombes sur de l'exalt pour un item sensé valoir une chaos.


Pour le reste, il faut prendre son temps et se débrouiller.

Au début, je te conseille d'acheter tes item via les chaos, tu trades les autres currency contre de la chaos.
Puis après tu commences à regarder les uniques, après tu passes sur les rares et tu finis par les item blanc/bleu. Ca peut te prendre plusieurs mois pour avoir une vague idée.

----------


## Hlodwig

Merci pour les infos  :;): 

Les chaos je peut pas les crafts pour l'instant. Par contre le taux de change quand on commence avec des items basique.  ::sad:: 

J'ai testé les sites plus en détails, le copier / coller c'est bien pratique. Par contre pour les prix c'est pas facile de se fixer en effet.
J'ai remarqué que certains enchantements valent plus que d'autres (déjà chez les pnjs d'ailleurs). Et d'après les résultats à 20 chaos que tu as mis en lien, je remarque que ces arcs sont très spécialisés attaque et critique.
Contrairement à ce que j'ai qui ont de la santé sur kill, bonus élémental (protection et défense), ect ... . Bref, variés et donc moins chère à la revente.

Au niveau équipement j'ai gardé les essences qui vont me permettre au lvl 35 de me faire du bon matos. Reste à trouver des objets avec un max de sockets et liens.  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Je suis maintenant Lvl 32 (point positif ça va vite), et je veut faire du commerce maintenant que je trouve du matos à 4 sockets.
> 
> Comment vous faites pour évaluez un prix de vente ?
> J'ai bien dans l'idée de comparer avec le site poe.trade, mais c'est long.


On va couper court : level 32 t'as pas grand chose à trade... certains uniques (à vérifier un par un pour apprendre lesquelles peuvent valoir ou pas), certains jewels (rares ou uniques) et certaines currency (sur poe.trade y'a le currency market pour avoir une idée).

Les rares que tu vas looter avant le merciless, je pense que tu peux à peu près tout "jeter" (ie : ne pas vendre à des joueurs et soit vendor soit stocker pour rerolls/guild stash). Et même en merciless t'auras pas grand chose à revendre, mais là tu peux commencer à regarder.

----------


## Hlodwig

J'ai plus de 40% de chances de loot donc forcément ça va bon train. 
Vue le prix de reventes aux pnj et leurs taux de changes, je pensais échanger avec d'autres joueurs.
Mais c'est fastidieux ce système de vente je trouve.

Donc je vais suivre ton conseil, merci.  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Isdrydge

Question toujours à la con :

pour mettre un enchant sur un unique casque, go au labyrinthe, mais on peut pas choisir l'enchant dessus ni le reroll ? C'est aléatoire et faut donc faire le laby autant de fois jusqu'à obtenir l'enchant désiré ?

----------


## Jalkar

> Question toujours à la con :
> 
> pour mettre un enchant sur un unique casque, go au labyrinthe, mais on peut pas choisir l'enchant dessus ni le reroll ? C'est aléatoire et faut donc faire le laby autant de fois jusqu'à obtenir l'enchant désiré ?


C'est ca  ::): 

La solution de fainéant est d'acheter le casque déjà enchanté et de le craft derrière

----------


## Zephy

Ca serait trop facile si on pouvait choisir son enchant  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Voila.
C'est pour ca qu'il y'a un market sur l'enchantement, que tu peux ramasser certains casques blancs pour les revendre, vu que les uberrunners essayent de les enchanter pour faire une plus value (Hubris Circlet il me semble).

----------


## Zephy

Suivant l'enchant , ça peut aller de rien du tout à "mon dieu ça coute un bras !"  ::P:

----------


## lhf

Le système d'enchant est qd même assez mal foutu pour les casques si tu veux le faire toi même. En principe oublie et va l'acheter sur le market.
Il n'y a que celui des bottes de vraiment abordable, mais même là, vaut mieux passer par le market.

----------


## Jalkar

C'est le principe de l'aléatoire quoi

----------


## lhf

D'où le "mal foutu si tu veux le faire toi même".

----------


## Zephy

Faut juste farmer c'est tout .

----------


## lhf

Ptin, les key continue à augmenter. Ca vaut une ex now.

Il y a des joueurs qui font mumuse avec le market sur cet item ou c'est vraiment le prix ?

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est assez typique du marché cette hausse, en fin de league. Au début de league ce qui est utile rapidement vaut cher (leveling gear, uniques best in slot à moins de craft un rare de porc, etc.) et les trucs avec beaucoup de variance et pas super utile valent pas cher.

Ensuite l'inflation part en sucette vu que tout le monde farm et que de moins en moins de joueurs rentrent dans la league, et enfin ça part en méga crafting hardcore et le prix du matos très rare monte, notamment le league specific. Y'aura peut-être plus jamais de legacy foil ingame, la demande explose combinée à l'inflation

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## CaMarchePas

Hé, j'ai reçu mon micro ! Pile le dernier jour du délai max, mais c'est la faute à la poste (un postier qui s'excuse en livrant, inn cré di beule !  ::ninja:: 

Du coup si quelqu'un passe cette aprèm, je suis pas forcément sur le jeu mais sur mumble, pour tester, ça l'air de fonctionner mais j'ai personne à insulter pour voir si ça fonctionne ! 

Et en passant si vous avez esquivé l'article, on peut voir le nouveau fonctionnement de cyclone en 3.0 (pathfinding au lieu de juste tout droit/stop), pas de précision quant au coût en mana (actuellement juste une fois à chaque "clic"), mais on peut voir aussi des nouveaux mobs sur la vidéo (donc spoiler)


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Hlodwig

Le cyclone, pratique dans les émeutes.  ::P: 


Tout à l'heure j'ai testé le labyrinthe dans le campement de l'acte 3.
J'ai pesté après cette inventaire de dé à coudre.
20 % de chance de loot pour cette zone et j'ai déjà 40 % avec mon équipement.
Et pas de possibilité de retourner au coffre en ville via portal scroll, ni même un pnj pour vendre.  ::'(: 

En plus de ça j'ai perdu contre le boss (avec un accès au coffre juste avant, ouf), faut vraiment que j'améliore mon équipement.
Mais encore faut il trouver les bons items.
Et je vais pas me tourner vers les autres joueurs, je vois des prix à 40 chaos orb.  ::w00t:: 
Ok c'est de l'unique que je cherche, mais il y a des limites. Je commence seulement à en looter, je suis lvl 38.

----------


## Zephy

Suivant ton build , ça peut couter cher ou demande à tes contacts le stuffs inutilisés et le rendre  plus tard une fois le leveling et lab terminés  :;):

----------


## Hlodwig

En effet c'est une solution. 

Je viens de faire le grand boss final, mais je me suis fait exploser lors de sa dernière forme. J'ai regardé une vidéo et il se trouve que le totem de soin que je trouvais inutile au début est utilisé spécialement pour cette phase.
Je vais retenter ça demain mais du coup je pourrais pas utiliser la baliste.
Bon, en même temps j'ai les squelettes et la version Vaal.  ::): 

Tous ces sacs d'os qui me suivent, j'ai l'impression d'êtres dans l'armée des ténèbres.  ::P:

----------


## KaiN34

Tite question de noob concernant le loot:

Pour quelqu'un qui débute plus ou moins (j'ai 1 seul perso de level 71) y a t'il des items "basiques" qu'il faut absolument ramasser (comme par ex certains types de gants blancs sur Diablo 2) pour pouvoir craft, revendre aux NPC ou trade aux autres joueurs, des items qu'en temps normal on ne jetterait même pas un oeil dessus.

Actuellement ce que je ramasse:

- Les items 6 sockets
- Les items avec mini 3 sockets liés avec 3 couleurs différentes

J'ai vu qu'il y avait des Vendor Recipe impliquant des items avec 20% de qualités mais c'est un peut tiré par les cheveux ou alors pour un résultat pas ouf.

----------


## Zephy

Rip de Monsieur Uber Izaro dans l'après midi , un Frostbolt aura suffit à le terrasser , en récompense , un super enchant sur le casque ... Glacial Hammer  ::(: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tite question de noob concernant le loot:
> 
> Pour quelqu'un qui débute plus ou moins (j'ai 1 seul perso de level 71) y a t'il des items "basiques" qu'il faut absolument ramasser (comme par ex certains types de gants blancs sur Diablo 2) pour pouvoir craft, revendre aux NPC ou trade aux autres joueurs, des items qu'en temps normal on ne jetterait même pas un oeil dessus.
> 
> Actuellement ce que je ramasse:
> 
> - Les items 6 sockets
> - Les items avec mini 3 sockets liés avec 3 couleurs différentes
> 
> J'ai vu qu'il y avait des Vendor Recipe impliquant des items avec 20% de qualités mais c'est un peut tiré par les cheveux ou alors pour un résultat pas ouf.


Un conseil , les 3 sockets aux couleurs différents , personnellement je ne les prends pas , par contre en recipe tu peux faire celles des chaos/regal qui est la même ( juste le ilvl qui change) , celles des chisels aussi est intéressant sur le long terme  .

----------


## KaiN34

Ben les 3 socket colorés ça fait une Chromatic Orb gratos jtrouve ça bien.  ::P: 

Par contre les 2 autres recipes me disent rien du tout (késako chisel d'ailleurs ?)

----------


## BigBug

J'ai quitté la guilde à la place de mon groupe  ::huh::  :Facepalm:  possible de me re-rajouter SVP : AnanasPasteque  :;):  ou MrTiTi comme nom de compte je crois

----------


## Zephy

Recipe Chaos (ilvl 69 mini jusqu'a 74 ) : Arme à deux mains , Chest , Gants , Bottes , Casque , Ceinture , Amulettes et deux anneaux ( Identifié te donne un chaos , non id 2 )
Recipe Regal ( ilvl 75 mini ) : Même recette que la chaos
Chisel : la plus simple Rock Breacker q20 + une map

----------


## KaiN34

> Recipe Chaos (ilvl 69 mini jusqu'a 74 ) : Arme à deux mains , Chest , Gants , Bottes , Casque , Ceinture , Amulettes et deux anneaux ( Identifié te donne un chaos , non id 2 )
> Recipe Regal ( ilvl 75 mini ) : Même recette que la chaos
> Chisel : la plus simple Rock Breacker q20 + une map


Jsuis un sac.  :Facepalm: 

Je pensais qu'il fallait obligatoirement des items tous 20% quality pour ça, des items rares non-id j'en vends à la pelle.  ::(: 

La chisel j'avais vu mais un Rock Breaker q20 ça court pas les rues. jferai quand même un peu plus gaffe, surtout quand y a des fois des strongbox qui droppent des items q20 d'un coup.  ::trollface::

----------


## earnil

Pour le recipe des chisels, ça vaut le coup de ramasser les type rock breaker blanc et les whetstone pour faire les q20 toi même.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Je pensais qu'il fallait obligatoirement des items tous 20% quality pour ça, des items rares non-id j'en vends à la pelle.


Le 20% sur tout les items c'est si tu veux 1 chaos en plus sur la recette !

----------


## KaiN34

> Le 20% sur tout les items c'est si tu veux 1 chaos en plus sur la recette !


Wé le wiki officiel étant pas très clair il m'a induit en erreur.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Jsuis un sac. 
> 
> Je pensais qu'il fallait obligatoirement des items tous 20% quality pour ça, des items rares non-id j'en vends à la pelle. 
> 
> La chisel j'avais vu mais un Rock Breaker q20 ça court pas les rues. jferai quand même un peu plus gaffe, surtout quand y a des fois des strongbox qui droppent des items q20 d'un coup.


Si t'as des onglets de côté ou des maps d'avance : tu ramasses tous les stone hammer / rock breaker / gavel blancs (4 blacksmith stone pour les rendre q20) et si t'es tatillon, les bleus q>12 (4 blacksmith pour passer ) et les rares q>16 (toujours blacksmith) et tu détruits les maps T1/2/3 (selon ton stock).

Les autres items de qualité ne sont pas forcément compliqué : perso, surtout en début de ligue, j'empile les flasks et gemmes de toute qualité (sauf 20 ou proche selon les prix) et je fais des packs pour les revendre au marchand. Quand la somme des qualité fait 40 ça te fait une orb correspondante. Si tu fais des gros paquets, c'est pas long, tu compte pas et quand t'as de quoi remplir un inventaire tu vends tout au marchand. Pour les flasks t'en a vite beaucoup de glasbowbler, pour les gemmes ça file des gemcutter prism (gcp) et c'est toujours bien.

Les recettes de qualité pour les armes et armures sont beaucoup plus anecdotique, surtout avec les artisan's strongbox qui en filent à la pelle... et ça s'achète avec des scrolls en cas de pénurie.

Et quelque soit l'item, un unique objet qualité 20% te file l'orbe correspondante au marchand, pendant le leveling pour les armes et armures ça se fait. 

Les chromatiques c'est toujours bien, mais arrive un moment où tu vas pas trop t'embêter à remplir l'inventaire pour ça.  :;): 

Enfin, pourquoi vendre les items non identifiés ? ça te file que des transmutation shard non ? En les identifiants tu récupères des alch shard, des transmuts/alt/augments (shard ou complètes).

----------


## Hlodwig

Je pensai avoir vue une recette pour le *Death bow Iron commander*, mais en fait c'est celle du *Sharktooth arrow quiver Hyrri's bite*.
En regardant les stats sur le marché je vois très peu de différence avec celui que j'ai, pourtant il est de niveau 10 (ilvl 11) et ceux du marché 40 (ilvl 50 et plus).  ::blink:: 

Le mien :

Spoiler Alert! 




Rarity: Unique
Hyrri's Bite
Sharktooth Arrow Quiver
--------
Requirements:
Level: 10
--------
Item Level: 11
--------
+4 Life gained for each Enemy hit by your Attacks
--------
+25 to Strength
+37 to Dexterity
+19 to Intelligence
Adds 10 to 20 Cold Damage to Attacks
10% increased Attack Speed
+3 Life gained for each Enemy hit by your Attacks
10% increased Area of Effect of Area Skills
--------
A Karui woman's place was not the 
battlefield, but the hearth.
Hyrri changed all of that.



Ceux du marché :

http://poe.trade/search/amookautinorit



Spoiler Alert! 


0.2% of Lightning Damage Leeched as Life
+22 to Strength
+37 to Dexterity
+17 to Intelligence
Adds 10 to 20 Cold Damage to Attacks
9% increased Attack Speed
+3 Life gained for each Enemy hit by your Attacks
10% increased Area of Effect of Area Skills



J'ai récupéré de quoi en craft un hier, mais là je doute de l'utilité. 
C'est vrai que les bonus de base sont déjà pas mal, mais je comptais sur une amélioration du Quiver pour remonter mes stats force et intelligence (pour les gemmes entre autres).

Une explication ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Je pensai avoir vue une recette pour le *Death bow Iron commander*, mais en fait c'est celle du *Sharktooth arrow quiver Hyrri's bite*.
> En regardant les stats sur le marché je vois très peu de différence avec celui que j'ai, pourtant il est de niveau 10 (ilvl 11) et ceux du marché 40 (ilvl 50 et plus). 
> 
> ======
> 
> 
> Une explication ?


Une explication sur quoi ?

Je voudrais une explication sur pourquoi tu cherches spécifiquement les items level 39-40.

Et si ta question c'est "pourquoi y'en a des level requis 40 et d'autres 11" ben c'est simple, sur ta recherche avec level requis 39-40 ils ont tous un implicite "X% of type de dégât leeched as life" et cette corruption fait monter le niveau requis de l'objet. 

Si tu veux juste savoir si ça vaut le coup de le crafter ben... l'item ne vaut rien et si t'as trouvé une gemme avec de la qualité pour le craft et que t'en as besoin, ben fait la recette, par contre vu ce que ça coute n'utilise pas une gcp pour améliorer une gemme pour faire la recette... c'est moins cher de directement acheter l'item.

----------


## Hlodwig

Pourquoi il y a aussi peu de différence entre les Quiver de lvl 10 et 40.  :;): 
Parce que sur les autres objets, la différence de stats est bien là.

Et j'en cherche un de lvl 40 car je suis lvl 40. Par contre dans poe il semble que ce ne soit pas nécessaire pour tous les items.





> Si tu veux juste savoir si ça vaut le coup de le crafter ben... l'item ne vaut rien et si t'as trouvé une gemme avec de la qualité pour le craft et que t'en as besoin, ben fait la recette, par contre vu ce que ça coute n'utilise pas une gcp pour améliorer une gemme pour faire la recette... c'est moins cher de directement acheter l'item.


Ok  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Pourquoi il y a aussi peu de différence entre les Quiver de lvl 10 et 40. 
> Parce que sur les autres objets, la différence de stats est bien là.
> 
> Et j'en cherche un de lvl 40 car je suis lvl 40. Par contre dans poe il semble que ce ne soit pas nécessaire pour tous les items.


Non tu fais fausse route. Les stats sont définies pour l'unique mais certaines de ses stats peuvent varier un peu. Le niveau de l'item (ilvl) dépend du niveau du mob qui l'a looté. Le niveau requis de l'item dépend de l'unique ou des modifications apportées : ici une corruption du mod inné qui elle requiert le niveau 40. Idem si tu appliques un enchantement du labyrinthe, ça peut faire monter le niveau requis de l'item unique selon l'enchantement.

La variation des stats de l'item unique elle est juste aléatoire, aucun rapport avec le niveau.

Le niveau va surtout influencer les plages de aleur des mods et les types de mods possible sur un item magique (bleu) ou rare (jaune). Un objet level 1 n'aura jamais le plus gros mod de dégâts en % par exemple (mais un ilvl 100 pourra par contre très bien avoir le pire mod de dégâts)

----------


## Hlodwig

Ok, merci beaucoup pour les explications.    :;):

----------


## Jalkar

> Recipe Chaos (ilvl 69 mini jusqu'a 74 ) : Arme à deux mains , Chest , Gants , Bottes , Casque , Ceinture , Amulettes et deux anneaux ( Identifié te donne un chaos , non id 2 )
> Recipe Regal ( ilvl 75 mini ) : Même recette que la chaos
> Chisel : la plus simple Rock Breacker q20 + une map


La recette chaos c'est ilvl 60 pas 69

----------


## Zephy

> La recette chaos c'est ilvl 60 pas 69


Oups autant pour moi  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1891944

Changement des DoT, et on dit goodbye au double dipping. 




> For the last several leagues, abilities that use damage over time mechanics such as Poison and Ignite have been present in a large majority of end game builds. These mechanics proved to be some of the most efficient sources of damage.
> 
> This is because the base damage for Ignite, Poison and Bleeding is the damage that was taken by an enemy from the hit. So if a hit dealt Fire Damage and caused an Ignite, any modifiers to Fire Damage would apply to the damage of the hit, as well as to the Ignite. Because the hit dealing more damage meant the Ignite had more base damage to scale, this meant such modifiers applying to the hit had a cumulative effect on the Ignite's base damage, in addition to applying normally to the Ignite's Fire Damage value. Similarly, the enemy's Fire Resistance applying to the hit meant the Ignite would have lower base damage, and since the Ignite deals fire damage, it would also then lower the damage taken from the Ignite. This was commonly referred to as "double dipping". Builds that focused on the damage type of the Poison, Bleed or Ignite they caused were capable of receiving a significantly larger increase to their damage from certain passives and skills than builds that didn't use these mechanics.
> 
> We've decided to make some changes to this system for a few reasons. Firstly, builds that didn't use Poison or Ignite required significantly more investment to reach the same damage values, and we'd like to level the playing field to bring more builds to a closer power level and progression. Secondly, when balancing the power of items and modifiers, we always had to take the potential for double dipping into account. We had to reduce the power of core passives and common items that are effective for Ignite and Poison builds to the point where they're not worth the investment for other builds. Lastly, Ignite and Poison had to be reduced in power so they were at a desired damage level after heavy investment in effects that "double dipped", making them virtually worthless for builds that didn't take advantage of these systems, creating another trap for players to fall into if they weren't aware of the minutia of the game mechanics.
> 
> In the Beta for The Fall of Oriath, we're going to be trying out a new damage over time system. Skills will calculate their Ignite, Poison or Bleed values as a separate damage value, taken straight from the base and added damage of the skill. This will give skills that deal fire damage a minimum and maximum Ignite Damage per Second value that will be rolled on Ignites that the skill causes. Poison, Bleed and Ignite damage values will be based on the base damage of the skill, and then affected by appropriate damage modifiers. Some damage modifiers will affect both the hit and the Ignite, Poison or Bleed, while some may only affect one.
> 
> As an example, Ignite can be modified by modifiers to Burning Damage, Fire Damage, Damage Over Time, general damage modifiers, and resistances. This means that Increased Spell, Attack, or Weapon Damage will no longer influence your Ignite, Poison or Bleed damage at all. It also means that while modifiers to Fire Damage will still apply both to a hit and to the Ignite it causes, since the Ignite’s base damage is the same as the hit’s, rather than being the damage the enemy took from the hit, there is no cumulative effect - the modifier applying to the hit has no effect at all on the Ignite - the two are entirely separate.
> ...

----------


## Zephy

Il reste toujours des Builds sans le Dot , qui sont parfois plus puissants que poison ou burn  ::P:

----------


## KaiN34

> Enfin, pourquoi vendre les items non identifiés ? ça te file que des transmutation shard non ? En les identifiants tu récupères des alch shard, des transmuts/alt/augments (shard ou complètes).



Ba comme je vends les items rares qui ne correspondant pas à mon perso je ne prenais pas la peine de les identifier (vu que de toute façon ils finissent au marchand) et je ne me suis pas vraiment posé la question si c'est mieux d'avoir des Transmutation ou des Altérations.

Bon jvais faire plus attention du coup. ^^

----------


## Jalkar

> Il reste toujours des Builds sans le Dot , qui sont parfois plus puissants que poison ou burn


les Dot vont resté puissant. c'est le double dip qui le sera moins.

prend une Fireball lvl 20 (739 to 1109 de fire dmg soit *924 de base damage*) en ligne les % increase fire damage et en colonne les dégats totaux.



En dessous de 100% increase fire damage, le nouveau calcul est plus intéressant. au dessus il y a effectivement un nerf. Mais ils ont annoncés que la gemme Increase Burning allait devenir un "MORE Multiplier" ce qui devrait compenser la diff

Ce nouveau mode de calcul change surtout les valeurs extrême : à 1000% increase fire damage, en 3.0 l'ignite fera 5x moins de dégats. (22360/sec vs 4065/sec)

----------


## lhf

Si GGG le veut, ils peuvent  faire en sorte que la différence de dps ne se voit pas ou presque pas sur la plupart des build. Ce n'est pas plus mal que cette erreur disparaisse.

----------


## Jalkar

Pour le fun, la courbe avec des %incFireDmg "beaucoup" plus gros : 



@lhf : faut pas voir les choses aussi négativement, ce n'est pas une erreur. c'est un choix de design qui poussée à l'extreme par les joueurs à créer des chiffres énormes. Ils changent seulement le design pour se rapprocher de ce qu'ils souhaitent. Ce n'est pas un bug...

----------


## lhf

Je ne dis pas que c'est un bug, ca je n'en sais rien. 
Je vois ca juste comme une complexification des calculs externes pour ton dps qui n'apporte rien au gameplay interne du jeu. Si GGG se démerde pour compenser les dmg ailleurs, on ne verra pas la diff ingame. Qd aux calculs que l'on doit faire, si on utilise un calculateur de dps, on ne verra pas non plus la différence.

Pour moi, ca reste une erreur.

----------


## Ravine

Bah tu verras la difference in game sur tes links. La ou avant, mettre Increased Burning Damage n'avait pas de sens face a d'autre gemmes. Et parce qu'avant ces status etaient dependants de l'initial hit, pouvoir augmenter a la fois le initial hit et le DoT qui en resultait etait la source de tous les maux en terme de design (limitations forcees sur les uniques, limitations sur les gemmes supports)

Tu as lu le manifesto ou tu rales encore sans faire gaffe comme d'hab?

----------


## alogos

@LHF
C'est quoi que tu vois comme "une complexification des calculs externes pour ton dps" ? parce que le calcul est maintenant plus simple et précis qu'avant...
Et c'est quoi que t'entend par "n'apporte rien au gameplay interne" ? parce que le système actuel est justement une des causes du désequilibre entre les builds et les valeurs d'affixes qui nuit à beaucoup de builds qui ne profite pas du double dipping.
C'est quoi que tu veux dire exactement par "on ne verra pas la diff ingame" ? parce que le but est quand même d'équilibrer le retour sur investissements des différents builds, donc si, on verra la différence ingame, les builds basés sur le double dipping seront ramené aux niveaux des autres builds.
Et pour finir, qu'est-ce tu veux dire par "ça reste une erreur" ? tu parles de l'ancien système ? c'était pas plus prévu que ça, mais à l'origine, c'était pas si méchant vu le peu de moyen qu'on avait pour faire du double dipping. Ça c'est aggravé avec le temps, et ça fait longtemps qu'ils avaient anticipé et commencé à réfléchir au changement.

C'est pas si facile de te lire... ça manque à chaque fois du contexte, j'espère que j'ai bien analyser... faut pas s'étonner que y a des gens qui comprennent rien derrière.

----------


## Jalkar

> Je ne dis pas que c'est un bug, ca je n'en sais rien. 
> Je vois ca juste comme une complexification des calculs externes pour ton dps qui n'apporte rien au gameplay interne du jeu. Si GGG se démerde pour compenser les dmg ailleurs, on ne verra pas la diff ingame. Qd aux calculs que l'on doit faire, si on utilise un calculateur de dps, on ne verra pas non plus la différence.
> 
> Pour moi, ca reste une erreur.


erreur = bug != choix de design...
Choisi mieux ton vocabulaire, ou explique toi pour le justifier  ::): 
Car la personne ne te comprend.


Le calcul est plus simple qu'avant

2.6 :
DMG ==> BaseDmg*(1+Inc%Dmg)
IGNITE ==> BaseDmg*(1+Inc%Dmg)*20%*(1+Inc%Dmg)

3.0
DMG ==> BaseDmg*(1+Inc%Dmg)
IGNITE ==> BaseDmg*40%*(1+Inc%Dmg)

----------


## Zephy

> @LHF
> C'est quoi que tu vois comme "une complexification des calculs externes pour ton dps" ? parce que le calcul est maintenant plus simple et précis qu'avant...
> Et c'est quoi que t'entend par "n'apporte rien au gameplay interne" ? parce que le système actuel est justement une des causes du désequilibre entre les builds et les valeurs d'affixes qui nuit à beaucoup de builds qui ne profite pas du double dipping.
> C'est quoi que tu veux dire exactement par "on ne verra pas la diff ingame" ? parce que le but est quand même d'équilibrer le retour sur investissements des différents builds, donc si, on verra la différence ingame, les builds basés sur le double dipping seront ramené aux niveaux des autres builds.
> Et pour finir, qu'est-ce tu veux dire par "ça reste une erreur" ? tu parles de l'ancien système ? c'était pas plus prévu que ça, mais à l'origine, c'était pas si méchant vu le peu de moyen qu'on avait pour faire du double dipping. Ça c'est aggravé avec le temps, et ça fait longtemps qu'ils avaient anticipé et commencé à réfléchir au changement.
> 
> C'est pas si facile de te lire... ça manque à chaque fois du contexte, j'espère que j'ai bien analyser... faut pas s'étonner que y a des gens qui comprennent rien derrière.


Nous sommes sous Prozac , en perfusion c'est meilleur  ::P:  .
Pour le double dip il est clair que ce sera nerf (c'était sur ) , à moins de up les autres types de dégats , mais je ne pense pas .

Ps : Vive le nerf de l'ES !  ::P:

----------


## lhf

> Tu as lu le manifesto ou tu rales encore sans faire gaffe comme d'hab?


Ou je rale ? Dingue ta mauvaise foi.






> @LHF
> C'est quoi que tu vois comme "une complexification des calculs externes pour ton dps" ? parce que le calcul est maintenant plus simple et précis qu'avant...


Désolé, je parlais de l'ancien système qui rendait le calcul plus complexe pour rien, cf les formules données par jalkar ci dessus.





> Et c'est quoi que t'entend par "n'apporte rien au gameplay interne" ?


La manière de calculer ton dps ne change rien à ta façon de jouer. Il est juste question de jongler avec les chiffres quand tu fais ton build. On va juste prendre une formule à la place d'une autre.

D'où le fait que si GGG le veut, on ne verra pas la diff sur notre perso.

Après il y a une question d'équilibrage des dot. Ils sont peut être trop fort, ou peut être pas. Mais je m'en fous, je laisse GGG trancher. Ce n'est pas le double dipping qui est la cause première, mais les valeurs de dot. Par contre, le Double dipping peut compliquer la tache à GGG en ce qui concerne l'équilibrage.

En fait, GGG profite du rework sur les dot pour les nef. Ils font 2 truc en même temps. Le studio pouvait au choix 
-garder le double double dipping et diminuer les dmg
-virer le double dipping et garder les dmg.
-virer le double dipping et baisser les dmg
etc...





> Et pour finir, qu'est-ce tu veux dire par "ça reste une erreur" ? tu parles de l'ancien système ? c'était pas plus prévu que ça, mais à l'origine, c'était pas si méchant vu le peu de moyen qu'on avait pour faire du double dipping. Ça c'est aggravé avec le temps, et ça fait longtemps qu'ils avaient anticipé et commencé à réfléchir au changement.


C'est une erreur d'un point de vue mathématique. Comme tu dis, on début, ce n'était pas trop grave vu "le peu de moyen pour en faire". Mais plus le temps avance, plus on en a et GGG se retrouve bloqué.







> C'est pas si facile de te lire... ça manque à chaque fois du contexte, j'espère que j'ai bien analyser... faut pas s'étonner que y a des gens qui comprennent rien derrière.


On m'a demandé d'éviter les pavé.
J'espère être plus clair avec ces réponses.






> erreur = bug != choix de design...


Je pensais à une erreur de math, pas d'informatique.
A mon gout, ils ont fait une erreur dans le choix de la formule des dot.

----------


## Jalkar

Comme tu peux voir avec mes calculs, ce sont les valeur extremes qui posent problème.

Quand tu es dans des valeurs "normal" (disons 3/400% increase en double dip) les dps ne sont pas choquant.
Ce sont les valeurs qui s'envolent qui créé les problèmes.
Et atteindre des valeurs qui s'envolent c'est assez récent dans l'historique du jeux pour qu'il n'est pas réfléchis à changer la formule historique à ce moment la.
Globalement le problème est apparu il y a un an avec les classes d'ascendances qui tout en augmentant les DPS augmentaient aussi la survivabilité des perso, permettant de jouer encore plus offensif.

----------


## lhf

C'est justement pour ca que je parle de jongler avec les chiffres et que si GGG le voulait, ca ne changerait rien (ou presque rien).

Si je simplifie à l’extrême, il ""suffirait"" d'enlever le double dipping et de multiplier par 2 les dégâts du dot qd il proc ( un peu trop simplifié). Les joueurs ne verraient pas la diff.
Après on applique un nerf/buff sur certains spell, mais c'est une autre histoire.

----------


## alogos

Beaucoup plus clair, du coup, pour te répondre (si jamais tu te poses la question), GGG compte détruire le double dip pour équilibrer les dot qui ont un retour sur investissement trop important, et le ramener au niveau du reste du jeu. Donc en vrai :
-virer le double dipping et garder les dmg (nerf à haute valeur et up à basse valeur)

Il est important de comprendre que, par contre, le rework de la formule entraine quand même un changement minimum de gameplay, dans le sens où certains objets/affixes ne seront plus du tout vus de la même manière... et que certaines combinaisons de gemmes ne seront plus aussi «obligatoire».

@Jalkar : tes calculs ne prennent pas du tout en compte les more multiplier, qui rend les valeurs extrêmes... extrêmement facile à obtenir de nos jours.

----------


## Jalkar

> @Jalkar : tes calculs ne prennent pas du tout en compte les more multiplier, qui rend les valeurs extrêmes... extrêmement facile à obtenir de nos jours.


Je ne les ai pas mis pour ne pas complexifié inutilement mon illustration mais ca revient au même tu rajoutes une multiplication (même chose pour le damage effectivness (Curse &Cie)) : 

IGNITE 3.0 :

----------


## cailloux

J'aime bien l'idée en tout cas, je trouve qu'arriver à des persos avec 1 000 000 DPS qui en plus sont intuables un peu abusé.

----------


## Zephy

Et l'inverse ? Avoir zéro Dps et être tué 5 fois par maps , bon j'exagere là  ::P:  , mais c'est abusé aussi  :;):

----------


## lhf

@  alogos : au final, ce n'est pas plus mal de le voir disparaitre. Après question com, peut être que GGG aurait du l'enlever sans faire de nerf afin d'éviter la rage des joueurs. Puis une fois qu'ils ont oublié, il "suffit" de cacher quelque nerf dans les patch et ca passe easy ^^





> J'aime bien l'idée en tout cas, je trouve qu'arriver à des persos avec 1 000 000 DPS qui en plus sont intuables un peu abusé.


En soit, le nombre n'est pas important. Que tu fasses 1/100/1k voir 1 milliard de dmg, ca ne change rien. L'important est le rapport dmg/life.

Par contre, le fait d'avoir un perso intuable est plus important. Au final, mourir sur ce jeu n'est qu'une perte de temps (sauf en HC) sur ton farming. Par contre, c'est frustrant. Il y a d'autres moyen de faire perdre du temps à un joueur que le faire mourir en boucle sans raison (déjà en le faisant crever avec une raison ^^).
Ca serait une grosse erreur de pousser le jeu à te faire crever plus.

Perso, il y a une chose qui me dérange dans le fait de mourir : c'est le TP. Où est ce ptin de bouton pour ouvrir un tp sans devoir ouvrir l'inventaire et faire un clic sur le stock de tp ? Et par pitié, je ne veux pas entendre parler de cette gem qui lance des tp en slow motion.
En dehors de ca, j'en ai rien à cirer de mourir.


A noté que cela freine la course au lvl 100, résultat, presque personne ne la fait. C'est bien dommage.

----------


## Zephy

2 secondes pour ouvrir un Tp , à moins d'avoir deux mains gauches ou être aveugle , c'est pas la mort  ::P:

----------


## cailloux

> Et l'inverse ? Avoir zéro Dps et être tué 5 fois par maps , bon j'exagere là  , mais c'est abusé aussi


Bah non ça c'est la rançon de la liberté : tu as le droit de build ce que tu veux, mais si tu ne fais aucune synergie ça fait de la merde.

Avoir des MAJ pour éviter l'abus dans le positif ça ne veut pas dire que tout est viable, sinon autant enlever le skilltree. J'imagine que leur but ultime c'est d'arriver à un taux d'utilisation des skills quasi identique pour toutes.

----------


## Zephy

Tout est viable , suffit d'utiliser le truc qu'on appelle cerveau  :;):

----------


## Dirian

cerquoi ?
ah ! tu veux dire le truc qu'on utilise pour se rouler sur le clavier ? moi je l'utilise tres souvent, besoin de rien d'autre ^^

----------


## Jalkar

> Perso, il y a une chose qui me dérange dans le fait de mourir : c'est le TP. Où est ce ptin de bouton pour ouvrir un tp sans devoir ouvrir l'inventaire et faire un clic sur le stock de tp ? Et par pitié, je ne veux pas entendre parler de cette gem qui lance des tp en slow motion.
> En dehors de ca, j'en ai rien à cirer de mourir.


Cast on Death + Portal  :;): 

la gemme à beau être lente, c'est automatique  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Tout est viable , suffit d'utiliser le truc qu'on appelle cerveau


Elemental hit c'est viable mais ça va pas très loin.  ::P:

----------


## Zephy

> cerquoi ?
> ah ! tu veux dire le truc qu'on utilise pour se rouler sur le clavier ? moi je l'utilise tres souvent, besoin de rien d'autre ^^


Oh wait c'est pour ca que je reconfigure mes touches à chaque map  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Elemental hit c'est viable mais ça va pas très loin.


T2 Viable , facetank assuré  ::P:

----------


## asura

Un canard à une choir of the storm à vendre au prix du marché en league standard ?

----------


## Zephy

League Standard ? Legacy tu veux dire ?

----------


## asura

Non non je veux bien dire ligue standard  ::P:

----------


## Zephy

Aucun intérêt , au bucher hérétique !

----------


## asura

Je joue depuis la sortie du jeu, et pourtant je n'ai jamais réussi à atteindre la late game du jeu (cad pour moi terminer les map 12/13+ actuellement)  ::cry:: 
Donc je me suis fixé comme objectif d'au moins réussir ça avant de créer un nouvel avatar dans une league.
D'autant plus que jusqu'à aujourd'hui, je joue en SSF, donc difficile de progresser...

Voila mon personnage le plus avancé : *http://poe-profile.info/profile/Asurae* Pourtant je meurs encore souvent..

----------


## alogos

Vu le perso (le ci spark crit ?) j'ai l'impression que tu peux mourrir sur les hexproof et en jouant yolo dans le tas, c'est tout...
L'amulette est juste énorme, et le moonstone ring est peut être le truc le plus simple à remplacer, avec la ceinture... mais sinon, les bottes... je pense pas que les stats offensives justifient le choix... sinon, Discipline sur essence worm c'est pas mieux ? (peut être pas possible sans enlighten...)

----------


## Dirian

@asura:

Ok, tu as Vaal pact et Ghost reaver, mais avec quoi tu leech, car honnêtement je n'ai rien vu sur ton stuff ou ton skilltree pour en faire. Si tu meurt encore souvent, ca viens surement de là.
Et si c'est bien ca, sur ton 5L, enleve une gem (je ne sais plus laquelle il faut enlever) et remplace la par life leech. Tu verra que ca va te changer la vie  :;):

----------


## alogos

Il a juste Warlord's Mark pour le leech. Ça suffit normalement, mais si il tombe sur du hexproof/totem, c'est pas génial.

----------


## Jalkar

> Il a juste Warlord's Mark pour le leech. Ça suffit normalement, mais si il tombe sur du hexproof/totem, c'est pas génial.


il est sur du Curse on Hit, donc ca implique qu'il cast ca Ball Ligthning et il ne leechera que sur ceux toucher par BL. pas autrement

----------


## Dirian

nop, ca ne suffit pas

si un ou plusieurs mobs arrivent trop rapidement au cac, il faut d'abort qu'il lance la ball pouvoir leech, ce qui laisse trop de temps pour crever.
par contre, ca suffirait avec warlord en blasphemy.

----------


## Zephy

Warlord en Blasphemy est un minimum . Investir aussi dans une flask Vinktar pour leech aussi vu que tu fais du degat lightning  ::P:

----------


## Jalkar

> Warlord en Blasphemy est un minimum . Investir aussi dans une flask Vinktar pour leech aussi vu que tu fais du degat lightning


il est SSF, c'est plus compliqué  ::): 

Par contre l'Aztiri flask est plus simple à obtenir et aide bien pour le leech  ::):

----------


## Zephy

Bah dans ce cas il mourra à chaque fois qu'il fera une map  :;):

----------


## asura

Merci pour les réponses  ::o: 

En effet, j'ai deux sources de régenération  :
- Warlord's mark via la curse on hit
- Vile bastion via l'arbre occultiste.

Je rencontre surtout des difficultés contre les boss ou mes dégats et mon leech sont insuffisant et contre les mobs qui interrompent sans cesse le cast de mes sorts.
J'ai assez d'ES pour gérer les rush de mobs et l'insuffisance de mon leech.
Il faut dire que beaucoup de mes morts sont également dues à de inattention et à une méconnaissance des sorts des boss  ::P: 

Pour mon stuff, j'ai objectivement mis les meilleures pièces que j'avais dans mon inventaire. J'ai vraiment l'impression d'avoir atteint un stade qu'il est difficile de dépasser sans grosses pièces bien chères..notamment la raison pour laquelle je cherche une amulette choir of the storm pour donner un gros boost à mon DPS (et du coup augmenter ma régen)

Enfin je suis obligé de combiné l'aura Wrath avec l'essence worm car elle mobilise 50% de ma réserve de mana contre 35% pour Discipline.

----------


## KaiN34

Hello,

Suite à vos différents conseils j'ai fait un gros tri sur le loot mais j'aurai encore quelques questions concernant certains items:

- Est ce que ça a un intérêt de garder les jewels pour les rerolls ? Si oui reroll seulement les rares ou aussi les magiques ? A partir de quel Ilvl doit on le faire sans que ça soit gâché ?

- Même chose pour les Talismans, ont ils une réelle utilité une fois qu'ils ont atteints le tier 4 ?

Merci.  :;):

----------


## Hlodwig

Moi je garde de préférence ceux avec un max de sockets + rare.

Dites, le taux de drop n'a pas changé avec la dernière mise à jour ?
Depuis hier c'est hallucinant tout ce qui tombe même des tas d'amulettes en unique. 
Ou alors ça vient de mon niveau (40) ?

----------


## Jalkar

Les jewel n'ont pas de contrainte d'ilvl pour roll des affixes

----------


## alogos

> Moi je garde de préférence ceux avec un max de sockets + rare.
> 
> Dites, le taux de drop n'a pas changé avec la dernière mise à jour ?
> Depuis hier c'est hallucinant tout ce qui tombe même des tas d'amulettes en unique. 
> Ou alors ça vient de mon niveau (40) ?


En étant niveau 40... je dirais que c'est juste de l'aléatoire... faudrais que tu sois extra attentif et super objectif sur des milliers d'heures pour tirer des conclusions valables. Sinon, ça s'appele la variance.



Les jewels, si tu parles des Jewels, tu gardes tous les rares (recette 5 pour un pour les rerolls) et tu peux t'amuser à craft les magiques si t'as du temps et des alté.
Si tu parles des sockets (jewellers), tu gardes les 5L en début de ligue, mais très vite, seuls les 6L sont intéressants.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

J’ai peur d’imaginer la proportion d’AFK :



(un gars sur Reddit)

----------


## Ravine

> J’ai peur d’imaginer la proportion d’AFK :
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/04/30/592a...03e6912644.png
> 
> (un gars sur Reddit)


Kisoncons :D 

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ndard/dgwplyo/

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est rien en vrai tout ça  ::ninja::

----------


## lhf

J'aimerais bien connaitre vos temps sur poe au plus vieux d'ici.
Avec mes 1kh, je dois encore rester dans la petite catégorie.

----------


## TonTon Cookie

Hello, je viens de relancer POE pour voir un peu ce qu'il s'y passait. En montant un perso je me suis rendu compte que Reduced Mana ne reduisait pas le  "reserved mana". Ca n'a pas toujours ete le cas si ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Hello, je viens de relancer POE pour voir un peu ce qu'il s'y passait. En montant un perso je me suis rendu compte que Reduced Mana ne reduisait pas le  "reserved mana". Ca n'a pas toujours ete le cas si ?


Y'a "longtemps" ça réduisait tout, maintenant que le coût normal, pas la reserved mana.

----------


## Ravine

Ca a ete modifie il y'a moment. Avant ca fonctionnait avec le Mana Reserved, mais comme tout le monde l'utilisait sans exception pour ca, ils ont retravailles les reservations d'auras et ont rendu cette gemme "mana spent" only.

http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Red...ersion_history  2.0

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a enlighten qui fait le même effet maintenant

----------


## TonTon Cookie

Ah effectivement l'update date de 2015 ... Merci pour le tuyau, un peu decu que le enlighten soit loot only sur le coup, j'avais pas vraiment prevu ca  ::P:

----------


## Zephy

Après X Reliques achetées , le Dieu du loot m'a enfin recompensé  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Tu devrais divine les rolls sont pas top.

 ::trollface::

----------


## Zephy

Nop  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Après X Reliques achetées , le Dieu du loot m'a enfin recompensé 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/04/30/5ea...2fc7b8fd4d.png


J'en ai deux mieux qui ne sont même pas des reliques ! easy !

----------


## Ravine

Je peut meme plus etre tranquille a jouer a autre chose que PoE, que t'as Zephy et Styx qui viennent commenter mes activites extra-poesiennes.

----------


## Ravine

D'ailleurs vous devriez relancer Torchlight 2 entre les leagues; il tient encore bien la comparaison
(special cace-dedi La Chignolle)

----------


## Zephy

je fini mes 1000 T6+ et je te rejoins  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Pu... tain... DE MERDE. Putain, de, merde.

----------


## Ravine

Ok.

Alors, y'a combien d'uniques?
Quels est le weighting des uniques?
Y'a combien d'uniques qui ont des legacy versions?
Y'a combien de legacy versions qui sont meilleures que l'actuelle?

Pif pouf, c'est mirouf.

(je veux dire, on est au courant quand meme  ::):  )

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais enfin tu vas me calculer la proba d'avoir 2 fois le même unique de merde dans la même reliquary key plus un troisième.

1 seul coffre pour ces 3 daubes

----------


## Ravine

Plus elevee que d'avoir une Shavronne

----------


## Kamikaze

Plus élevé que d'avoir une reliquary key ça c'est sûr  ::ninja::

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Je peut meme plus etre tranquille a jouer a autre chose que PoE, que t'as Zephy et Styx qui viennent commenter mes activites extra-poesiennes.


En même temps, quand on voit sur sa timeline Steam un screen de toi avec un perso qui porte un bâton... on ne peut pas s'empêcher de réagir !  ::P: 

Mais pourquoi pas de refaire un peu de Torchlight 2 !

@Kamikaze
 :haha: 

On a tous eu ça aussi ! Et tu ne pourras pas battre Zephy à ce jeu-là, lui, il a eu 3 Silverbranch legacy sur la même relique !  ::o: 

Perso, avec plus de 8 jours de jeu sur Legacy, je n'ai pas encore drop un seul reliquaire (alors que j'en ai acheté autour d'une 30aine)...

----------


## alogos

J'ai choppé mon level 90 dimanche (je suis plutôt de style lent et j'ai 3 autres perso 70). J'avais déjà drop une et une seule exalt y a moins d'un mois, et hier je viens de drop ma première reliquary...
C'est pas ma ligue... même s'il reste 27 jours. 12 Challenges restant pour le portal, c'est tout ce que je demande, je vais surement devoir vendre ma reliquary.

----------


## Isdrydge

Petite question : j'ai cru lire que CWDT devait etre conservé au lvl 1 pour proc plus souvent, vrai ou faux ?

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est texto ce que t'as sur la gemme oui: plus le lvl de cwdt est élevé plus il faut de dégâts pour l'activer. Donc si tu gardes lvl 1 ça va proc plus souvent a priori, le moindre mob blanc pourri peut trigger.

Mais y'a un Cool Down interne qu'a été ajouté pour éviter les abus, 1/4 de seconde. Donc si tu veux t'amuser tu peux min/max ça selon ton perso et les gemmes link avec. De manière générale oui tu veux que ça proc souvent, donc lvl faible, mais y'a des trucs plus compliqués à faire, notamment avec 2 setups cwdt, ou si tu veux être capable de lvl up les gemmes linkées pour plus d'effet (tu peux trigger que des gemmes bas niveau avec cwdt lvl 1), etc. qui peuvent t"inciter à lvl up la gemme.

----------


## Zephy

C'était fun le Cdwt en build , même en étant afk tu tues les mobs  ::P:

----------


## asura

Dites, j'ai encore le temps de me lancer dans la league ou c'est déjà trop tard ? (1 à 2h de jeu max par jours).

----------


## Kamikaze

Oui largement, y reste 1 mois et on a encore aucune date ou info sur ce qui se passera une fois que la beta commence, je les vois mal clore toutes les leagues pendant la beta

----------


## Jalkar

Je n'ai pas fait gaffe si c'est passé ici ou pas, mais ils ont mis à jour le calendrier de la page "Oriath" https://www.pathofexile.com/oriath :

February 14: The Fall of Oriath Announcement. 
February 16: Legacy League/Content Update 2.6.0 full details. 
March 3: Legacy League Starts. 
Late May/Early June: The Fall of Oriath Beta begins. 
Approximately July 2017: The Fall of Oriath full release. 

potentiellement il reste donc 2 mois de league. a moins qu'ils prennent le temps de mettre une saison de course en juin mais il va bien falloir occupé ceux qui ne veulent/peuvent pas participer à la Beta

----------


## Leybi

Ils ont jamais rallongé une ligue il me semble, par contre c'est arrivé d'avoir une petite ligue d'1 mois en attendant un gros patch. Ce sera probablement ce qui arrivera ici, sauf si ils sont tellement à la bourre qu'ils n'ont pas le temps de mettre en place une mini-ligue.

----------


## Ravine

Development Manifesto Part 2: https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1894471

Ou ca discute "Status Ailments" (chill, shock, etc; et maintenant Poisoned et Bleeding), critical strike multiplier, WED (qui devient Elemental damage with Attack, et donc... s'applique aussi aux Ailments \o/ ; et comme c'est "attack"... Facebreaker et Doryani's Fist deviennent plus interessants en terme d'elemental damage).

Et 3 paragraphes a la fin pour expliquer la fin de l'influence de Projectile, Area Damage et Spell Damage sur certains DoT.

C'est donc une annihilation du double dipping en bonne et due forme, avec beaucoup plus de reflexion a venir.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est un passage obligatoire pour pas que le jeu soit déséquilibré et lui donner de bonnes fondations, j'espère que GGG va quand même plus se focus sur du vrai gameplay plutôt que le min maxing de nombres. Mais avec ce qu'on a vu des nouveaux acts et des nouveaux boss c'est déjà bien parti de ce coté là.

Perso je serais carrément pour que GGG se dirige un peu plus vers des valeurs quantifiées discrètes, un peu comme les pièges du lab. Genre tel boss quand il te tape c'est garanti que tu perdes 1/4 de vie grosso modo, un peu à la Zelda et autre jeux du genre. Même si avec l'esprit ARPG c'est pas le truc le plus facile, mais des combats comme vaal oversoul, le lab et quelques autres boss sont pas mal dans cet esprit; Malachai quand tu lvl up en SSF est un autre bon exemple, pas mal de skill et du vrai gameplay: si tu joues certains build tu peux trigger les traps au sol avant qu'ils te touchent, si t'as un bon movement skill tu peux t'en sortir autrement, etc.

Je pense que c'est aussi une bonne réponse aux problèmes actuels, si tu cappes certains trucs ça te permet de mieux équilibrer le jeu vis à vis de ce que les joueurs peuvent faire, j'élabore pas trop donc ça peut paraitre un peu naze, mais capper le max ES/Life pool possible ou nerfs les potions de vie instant. Pour s'écarter du "seul les one shots invisibles peuvent me tuer". Des combats ou les mobs se défendent plus quoi

----------


## lhf

S'ils veulent forcer les joueurs à ne plus faire la course au min/max, il faut changer les formules de dmg et de survie.
Pour l'instant, il n'y a aucune raison à ne pas chercher plus de vie et plus de dmg. L'investissement est encore trop rentable pour les  dmg et indispensable pour la vie.
De l'autre coté, on ne cherche qu'une chose dans le jeu : farm plus vite. Le jeu manque d'option à du strand farming, genre le lab.





> si tu cappes certains trucs ça te permet de mieux équilibrer le jeu


+1

Tu peux ajouter aussi des options pour casser les cap mais pour un coup important.
Perso, j'aime bien utiliser les palier de plus en plus couteux, ca rejoint un peu la notion de cap tout en offrant des options plus souple.



Ils peuvent aussi revoir le rapport vie/dmg du jeu. Actuellement, les montres n'encaissent pas et deal beaucoup, même chose pour le joueur. Si on fait l'inverse, on donne le choix au joueur d'avoir un perso qui ne meurt pas tout en étant très lent, ou d'avoir un perso qui deal, mais qui crèvent plus.

----------


## Yshuya

> De l'autre coté, on ne cherche qu'une chose dans le jeu :* farm plus vite. Le jeu manque d'option à du strand farming, genre le lab*.


Il y a plein d'option différentes :

-Vault
-Market Currency
-Plus value sur Item
-Scriptorium
-Uber Atziri
-Shaper
-Shore
-Cove
-Quay
-Echant Lab
-Craft


Il y a plein de façon de farm et de faire de l'argent.

----------


## Jalkar

De toute façon le meilleur "farm" possible, c'est celui qui t'amuse.
Si comme moi ca te fait chier de chain des Strand. Ne chain pas de strand.
Si comme moi ca te fait chier de chain la même map tout court. Ne chain pas, varie les maps en complétant ton atlas.

C'est tout le temps rentable.

----------


## lhf

@ Yshuya : je suis d'accord, mais est ce que ces options permettent d'observer une grand variété dans le style du jeu ?





> Le jeu manque d'option à du strand farming


Je sous entends par là : faire une map précise le plus vite possible.

Entre shore et strand, la diff de gameplay est très faible.
Par contre entre du strand et du lab, il y a une grosse diff.

Atziri est un bon exemple, mais au vu des reward possible, trop peu de gens la farm. Trop dur et trop aléatoire.


Si on écarte l'aspect market, TC, craft et cie, il y a 2 pistes pour apporter la variété : les build et les zones de jeux.
En ce qui concerne les builds, le jeu est qd même sacrément solide. Dur de faire mieux. Il serait possible de revoir certains mécanismes pour se passer de la course au max de dps, mais est ce souhaitable ?
Il reste les zones de jeux. Par contre là, ils ont encore pas mal de possibilités.

Après faudrait savoir ce que veut le studio. Perso, je n'ai rien contre le fait de faire du strand like en boucle. Une poignée de map dans le genre me suffit. De temps en temps, je fais un tour dans les domaine ou chez atziri pour varier les plaisir.

----------


## alogos

Yshuya : toutes tes propositions sont pour farm de la currency... Shaped Strand reste le number one pour la course à l'XP.

Le gros problème est effectivement ce que les gens veulent faire : devenir plus riche ? atteindre le level 100 ? faire un build viable avec un unique ou une mécanique spécifique ?

Pour moi, Shaped Strand est un faux problème, car si le jeu à une limite de niveau 100, elle n'est pas fait pour être atteinte. Ça donne un but à certains joueur, mais le principe de ce jeu n'est pas basé sur ça (les pénalités de gain d'Xp sont assez explicites pour le démontrer).

Je suis comme Jalkar, et je rajouterai qu'il y a trop de gens qui se forcent à ne pas s'amuser en faisant des trucs "trop optimiser".

La news montre bien qu'ils vont ouvrir plein de nouveau builds possibles, chacun avec leur points fort et faible, donc je suis assez content. Y a des trucs bizarres, certes... faudra attendre de voir la dernière news et la bêta pour voir comment ça se goupille.

Pareil, j'irai plus loin que lhf, les nouvelles zones style Pale Court/Uber Lab/Uber Atziri/Guardian, c'est sympa, mais j'attend les gros donjons bien épique à la wow qui demandent quasiment d'être jouable qu'en groupe avec de la coordination... J'aimerais que ce jeu soit beaucoup plus sociable...

----------


## Ravine

je crois que j'ai jamais touche une Shaped Strand.
Par contre j'ai fait 5 persos sur cette league.  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai fait tellement de persos cette league, c'est une honte. Je ferai p'têt une vidéo qui montre la diversité des builds  ::o:

----------


## Ravine

(Also, Glacial Hammer, Uber Lab viable)  :Rock:

----------


## lhf

Si il y a bien un jeu où tu n'as pas besoin de monter les diversité de build kamikaze, c'est bien poe ^^
Mais vas y, je cherche toujours des nouvelles idées sympa.




> Pareil, j'irai plus loin que lhf, les nouvelles zones style Pale Court/Uber Lab/Uber Atziri/Guardian, c'est sympa, mais j'attend les gros donjons bien épique à la wow qui demandent quasiment d'être jouable qu'en groupe avec de la coordination... J'aimerais que ce jeu soit beaucoup plus sociable..


Je n'osais juste pas en parler. Les joueurs de poe sont assez contre le fait de jouer en équipe au vu des souci visuels et/ou lag.






> La news montre bien qu'ils vont ouvrir plein de nouveau builds possibles, chacun avec leur points fort et faible, donc je suis assez content. Y a des trucs bizarres, certes... faudra attendre de voir la dernière news et la bêta pour voir comment ça se goupille.


Sauf que le jeu ne t'incite pas vraiment à monter des builds. Ca prend beaucoup trop de temps et il manque pas mal d'info.
Se taper la phase de lvling + les uber à chaque perso est pénible.

----------


## Jalkar

Le jeux en équipe est surtout pas récompenser. Jouer à 2 augmente les loots de 50%, ce qui fait 75% des loots chacun...

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai fait l'uber lab avec un Glad Lycosidae + BoR + Varunastra. 4.5K HP mais dps énorme et étonnamment bulky. J'ai du mal à piger que le max block me protège autant, j'ai 2.5K armor et 2.5k evasion (je joue pas IR). Mais je tank Uber Izaro (bon j'ai viré les trucs trop dangereux genre dual curse), et je tank twinned corrupted chateau avec double damage mod. Des fois je prends des hits en plus, mais j'ai jamais perdu plus de 50%~75% de vie, je comprends pas trop...

J'ai aussi fait un build infinite flicker avec Kitava Feast et arctic armor + IR et 6k armor, mais avec 5k de vie je suis bien plus squishy que mon glad... Je suis mort sur le lord Esh dans sa breachstone. J'ai ramené mon glad et je l'ai facetank... Ça rend triste, ça a l'air bien trop galère d'équilibrer un infinite flicker en terme de dégâts et défense. En revanche la clear speed est démentielle, et ça fait n'importe quel layout de map (genre Cells est aussi rapide qu'une strand).

Trop impatient pour la 3.0 j'ai de super bonnes idées de build avec tout ce que j'ai testé, à voir si y'a d'autres changements majeurs en plus du nerf double dip

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon mon build dual wield Sword Rigwald + Axe Rigwald est un échec total (avec cleave ou dual strike en treshold jewel sur le tree), dps moisi... même avec un 6 link etc. J'ai revendu tout mon stuff et j'ai respec sur mon Lycosidae + BoR + Legacy Anvil, Varunastra

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je suis peut-être parano mais je suis persuadé que y'a un implicite qui réduit les dégâts en max block et c'est pas les endu de BoR. La dernière fois que j'ai fait le parano sur POE j'avais raison quand même  ::o:  j'avais immédiatement remarqué le bug de dégâts sur les archers de dried lake vis à vis de l'armor qui a été corrigé quelques jours après

----------


## alogos

> Le jeux en équipe est surtout pas récompenser. Jouer à 2 augmente les loots de 50%, ce qui fait 75% des loots chacun...


Clairement /s.
À deux les ennemis n'ont que 60% de vie en plus, ce qui, ramené à deux joueur, fait 80% de leur vie, soit 20% d'augmentation du clear speed. Donc 90% d'efficacité au lieu de 75% sur le loot si on compte le clear speed. Sans compté que le clear speed boost l'xp par heure donc récompense le jeu en groupe.
Et va pas me dire qu'avec un pote, t'as pas moyen de lui booster de 15% le clear speed de ton pote en plus avec les aura et tout...

Les performances ne vont qu'en s'améliorant, donc y a espoir de faire des groupes sans lags.  Y a 3 ans j'avais commencé à faire un build support et à jouer en map à 4-6 personnes... c'était pas terrible, mais c'était largement faisable.

----------


## lhf

> Le jeux en équipe est surtout pas récompenser. Jouer à 2 augmente les loots de 50%, ce qui fait 75% des loots chacun...


Il "suffirait" d'une map où tu es obligé d'aller à 2et+ avec des loots qui ne sont dropable que dans cette map.

Par contre, faudrait offrir quelques options pour supprimer ces ptin de censuré de mtx sur les alliés qui te font lag, ainsi que revoir intégralement l'affichage du jeu.
On peut donc oublier le jeu en équipe.
Il y a aussi un manque d'options pour faciliter le choix de partenaire. Même avec une grosse fl, c'est pénible de recruter du monde.
Pour finir, il faudrait aussi équilibrer le "prix" des map et le loot des items. 

Là actuellement, je joue souvent avec quelqu'un pour farm et c'est qd même plus que relou de se partager les dépenses/recettes. Si on alterne les reward, il y en a toujours un qui farm 4/5ex de matos tandis que l'autre ne drop rien. Après sur le long terme, ca finit par s'équilibrer.



@ alogos : il faut aussi tenir compte du prix d'une map.
Perso, qd je dois farm l'xp sur un perso, je vais squat les strand d'un pote. On se fout en free for all comme ca il a tous les loot, il gagne un free boost sur la quantité de loot et je gagne de l'xp pour un prix nul.

----------


## Ravine

> J'ai fait l'uber lab avec un Glad Lycosidae + BoR + Varunastra. 4.5K HP mais dps énorme et étonnamment bulky. J'ai du mal à piger que le max block me protège autant, j'ai 2.5K armor et 2.5k evasion (je joue pas IR). Mais je tank Uber Izaro (bon j'ai viré les trucs trop dangereux genre dual curse), et je tank twinned corrupted chateau avec double damage mod. Des fois je prends des hits en plus, mais j'ai jamais perdu plus de 50%~75% de vie, je comprends pas trop...
> 
> J'ai aussi fait un build infinite flicker avec Kitava Feast et arctic armor + IR et 6k armor, mais avec 5k de vie je suis bien plus squishy que mon glad... Je suis mort sur le lord Esh dans sa breachstone. J'ai ramené mon glad et je l'ai facetank... Ça rend triste, ça a l'air bien trop galère d'équilibrer un infinite flicker en terme de dégâts et défense. En revanche la clear speed est démentielle, et ça fait n'importe quel layout de map (genre Cells est aussi rapide qu'une strand).
> 
> Trop impatient pour la 3.0 j'ai de super bonnes idées de build avec tout ce que j'ai testé, à voir si y'a d'autres changements majeurs en plus du nerf double dip
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Sinon mon build dual wield Sword Rigwald + Axe Rigwald est un échec total (avec cleave ou dual strike en treshold jewel sur le tree), dps moisi... même avec un 6 link etc. J'ai revendu tout mon stuff et j'ai respec sur mon Lycosidae + BoR + Legacy Anvil, Varunastra
> ...


Une raison valable d'utiliser un Legacy Anvil? Parce qu'il est quand meme moins bon (sauf pour 2% de block qui sont probablement compenses dans ton arbre/ascendance)

Je ne sais pas s'il y'a un implicite qui reduit les degats, mais il y'a 2 choses importantes sur BoR: les charges comme tu le mentionnes, mais surtout *Blind*.

On rappelle que Blind c'est "Chance to Hit" et que les Chance to Hit interviennent 2 fois: une fois dans le calcul du hit (normal), et une fois dans le calcul du Crit (parce quand un hit passe, on regarde si c'est un crit, et si le crit passe, on regarde si c'est un hit, et si ca passe pas, c'est un coup normal)

Du coup, avec le Blind, c'est une reduction de degats tres importante, vu que les mechants ils loupent pas mal de coups, et quand ils touchent, ils crit moins souvent.

----------


## Jalkar

> J'ai fait l'uber lab avec un Glad Lycosidae + BoR + Varunastra. 4.5K HP mais dps énorme et étonnamment bulky. J'ai du mal à piger que le max block me protège autant, j'ai 2.5K armor et 2.5k evasion (je joue pas IR). Mais je tank Uber Izaro (bon j'ai viré les trucs trop dangereux genre dual curse), et je tank twinned corrupted chateau avec double damage mod. Des fois je prends des hits en plus, mais j'ai jamais perdu plus de 50%~75% de vie, je comprends pas trop...
> 
> J'ai aussi fait un build infinite flicker avec Kitava Feast et arctic armor + IR et 6k armor, mais avec 5k de vie je suis bien plus squishy que mon glad... Je suis mort sur le lord Esh dans sa breachstone. J'ai ramené mon glad et je l'ai facetank... Ça rend triste, ça a l'air bien trop galère d'équilibrer un infinite flicker en terme de dégâts et défense. En revanche la clear speed est démentielle, et ça fait n'importe quel layout de map (genre Cells est aussi rapide qu'une strand).
> 
> Trop impatient pour la 3.0 j'ai de super bonnes idées de build avec tout ce que j'ai testé, à voir si y'a d'autres changements majeurs en plus du nerf double dip
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Sinon mon build dual wield Sword Rigwald + Axe Rigwald est un échec total (avec cleave ou dual strike en treshold jewel sur le tree), dps moisi... même avec un 6 link etc. J'ai revendu tout mon stuff et j'ai respec sur mon Lycosidae + BoR + Legacy Anvil, Varunastra
> ...



C'est une question de Proba non ? Genre est-ce que tu as pas eu du bol et bloqué les "gros hit" tout en encaissant seulement les petits ? 

En plus de ca pour les bosse de chateau, c'est du Sunder. Est-ce que en bloquant "la vague" ca n'empeche pas le declenchement de l'explosion ? Ce qui fait que tu bloques 2 hit à la fois quand tu bloques le 1er, et que tu peux toujours bloquer le 2e ?

edit : 
ca donnerait sur un sunder avec un hit à 1k (et donc shockwave à 600)

à 78% de block tu as (à partir du moment ou le monstre touche)
78% de chance de ne rien prendre
5% de chances de prendre 1.6k
17% de chance de prendre 1k

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan c'est plus pour le fun que je sors legacy anvil mais ça me permet avec le nouveau (pas legacy) BoR d'avoir max block permanent sans l'ascendance ni tempest shield, donc j'économise des points sur l'arbre (3, s'pas beaucoup x)). Et j'économisais pour legacy BoR (mais j'ai rip entre temps dans des traps lors d'un run uber lab, deuxième fois que ça m'arrive avec un glad  ::(: ) afin d'avoir un max de block sur gear.

Mais j'ai monté au moins 4 glad cette league au lvl 80 donc maintenant je pige vraiment bien les trucs optis à faire. La classe a un gros potentiel, y'a du contenu endgame assez trivial avec, notamment uber lab (quand tu meurs pas comme un con dans les traps en rushant), breachstone, minotaure, etc... Le tout sans jamais recourir au double dip.

Le blind j'y ai pensé mais je savais pas pour cette histoire de crit. Mais quand même j'ai parfois pris des hits de boss, donc ça voudrait dire que les mobs crit plus souvent qu'on ne le pense? Je prends vraiment régulièrement des gros hits, et j'étais sûr de mourir. 

Genre avec mon ancien build blink mirror j'avais 0 mitigation et 0 block. Et uber izaro tapait parfois à 6K (j'avais 7k life + MOM). Là avec mon glad j'ai facetank le bonhomme et je pense pas que ce soit mon armure ou mon eva, j'étais sur de rip si je prenais un gros coup normalement facile à éviter mais en fait non.

Après c'est peut-être une espèce de biais psychologique mais bon, je les prends les hits quoi, j'ai commencé à mapper en T12 avec 4k life au lvl 75 avec ce build et je trouvais que tout tapait bien, bien moins fort que ce à quoi je m'attendais. Les 3 endus font p'têt la diff mais j'ai du mal à y croire, et je suis plus souvent à 1 ou 0 endu en vrai...

Ah putain c'est vrai que j'ai fortify et les nodes fortify du tree, c'est p'têt ça aussi, je les prends pas toujours ces nodes sur mes builds Glad

----------


## Jalkar

Path of Building à fait une modif récemment qui te donne un résumé de tes défenses.

Que ce soit sur la Mitigation des différents types de dmg que sur les chances to avoid.

Pour info la diff avec le blind (à droite)



c'est clairement non négligeable (Enfeeble à l'inverse ne rajoute qu'un petit 1%)

edit :

Max block + Blind + Enfeeble + 2500 eva  on arrive à 90%+ de chance de pas prendre de dmmg sur un monstre ilvl 84 (d'après PoB ).

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais mais quand je prends le hit, donc quand je me fais toucher et que ma vie prend un gros pain, je m'attendais à me faire largement one shot, là j'ai pris au max 3k/3.5K life.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Max block + Blind + Enfeeble + 2500 eva  on arrive à 90%+ de chance de pas prendre de dmmg sur un monstre ilvl 84 (d'après PoB ).


Ah ouais violent, mais enfeeble n'intervient pas dans le chance to hit, si?

----------


## Jalkar

indirectement : 
Cursed enemies have (18-37)% reduced Accuracy Rating

----------


## alogos

> @ alogos : il faut aussi tenir compte du prix d'une map.
> Perso, qd je dois farm l'xp sur un perso, je vais squat les strand d'un pote. On se fout en free for all comme ca il a tous les loot, il gagne un free boost sur la quantité de loot et je gagne de l'xp pour un prix nul.


Que tu joues seul ou à plusieurs, tu drop le même nombre de map. Et les Maps sont toujours alloués pour la personne qui a ouvert la map. (pareil pour les leaguestones). Donc le prix d'une map n'as pas à entrée en compte. Le prix des sextants et leaguestone que tu rajoutes, par contre...

----------


## Kamikaze

> indirectement : 
> Cursed enemies have (18-37)% reduced Accuracy Rating


'Tain c'est marrant j'ai aucun souvenir de ça pour enfeeble. Pour moi ça a toujours été reduce damage et reduce crit chance, c'est vraiment balaise du coup!

----------


## Mad-T

Clair, j'ai joué un traper eva  / dodge / blind (avec le wand unique Eclipse solaris) /enfeeble en blasphemy=> 4500 de life,  et j'ai tanké 90% du hall of grandmaster au level 85 avec du matos pourri, idem sur de gros gros boss...

Eva + blind + enfeeble => tu cavales dans les breches quasi sans  te faire toucher...

----------


## Jalkar

> 'Tain c'est marrant j'ai aucun souvenir de ça pour enfeeble. Pour moi ça a toujours été reduce damage et reduce crit chance, c'est vraiment balaise du coup!


C'est pour ca qu'Enfeeble est si horrible pour les build Attack/Crit. Ca détruit totalement leur dps.
A l'inverse d'un Spel non crit qui n'a que le less dmg qui l'embette

----------


## lhf

> Que tu joues seul ou à plusieurs, tu drop le même nombre de map. Et les Maps sont toujours alloués pour la personne qui a ouvert la map. (pareil pour les leaguestones). Donc le prix d'une map n'as pas à entrée en compte. Le prix des sextants et leaguestone que tu rajoutes, par contre...


J'inclue ds le prix d'une map tout ce que tu peux ajouter dessus, sextant, currency, stone etc...


Encore pour les map uniques, c'est facile de partager le prix d'entré, mais pour une strand et autre, c'est impossible.

----------


## cailloux

Je monte un perso à la con : lvl 64
Le principe c'était de me téléporter dans les packs et de faire reculer les streums sous la rapidité de mes cast.

shock nova +  fast cast + spell echo + knockback + rarity (pour le moment ça passe crème)
Lightning warp + fast cast + less duration +rapid decay pour sauter dans le tas.

J'ai pris les "fending" dans le skilltree et de l'AOE : les streums ne s'approche pas assez de moi au CaC pour me toucher. ghost reaver et vaal pact ( herald of thunder +curse on hit + warlord's mark) pour la survie au quotidien.

Je suis super faible en résistance elementaire, du coup je dois utiliser purity of element en attendant de corriger ça.

Le plus gros soucis : je dois courir après les streums les plus résistants pour les plaquer contre un mur. et si par malheur ils sont pas curse j'ai des soucis de mana.

Par contre je suis partie de scion pour aller vers un build ES + Life alors qu'en toute logique j'aurais dût faire un Eva + life avec arrow dancing vu que mon plus gros danger ce sont les attaques à distances ( bon bientôt j'aurai encore plus d'AOE du coup même les attaquants à distance seront emmerdé pour me toucher)

----------


## Kamikaze

Oh, oh, oh, les minions conservent le double dipping. Righteous fire devient carrément trop fort aussi, a priori ça laisse présager des changement pour ES sinon les trucs du genre low life guardian vont être encore plus fort.

Ah quoique c'est pas exact pour les minions, c'est juste que du scales le dot et le hit

----------


## Jalkar

> Oh, oh, oh, les minions conservent le double dipping. Righteous fire devient carrément trop fort aussi, a priori ça laisse présager des changement pour ES sinon les trucs du genre low life guardian vont être encore plus fort.
> 
> Ah quoique c'est pas exact pour les minions, c'est juste que du scales le dot et le hit


Minion Damage fonctionnera comme Fire Damage et Burning damage. Ca sera du double dip dans le sens ou ca increase le hit et le dot (à l'inverse d'un spell damage par ex) mais le dot est pas increase 2x comme actuellement vu le changement sur le base damage

----------


## Isdrydge

Question à la con du jour :

si je met en linked :

CWDT lvl faible
Ball Lightening lvl en correspondance avec CWDT
Blind lvl max

Est ce que lorsque je me fais toucher ca fai proc des ball lightening qui ont une change de faire proc Blind lvl max ou y'a encore un truc que j'ai pas saisi ? Blind doit etre du lvl max que permet CWDT ?

----------


## Jalkar

> Question à la con du jour :
> 
> si je met en linked :
> 
> CWDT lvl faible
> Ball Lightening lvl en correspondance avec CWDT
> Blind lvl max
> 
> Est ce que lorsque je me fais toucher ca fai proc des ball lightening qui ont une change de faire proc Blind lvl max ou y'a encore un truc que j'ai pas saisi ? Blind doit etre du lvl max que permet CWDT ?


Blind est une gemme de support que tu veux lié à Ball Lightning. BL n'a pas de contrainte de niveau
donc c'est bon tes BL vont bien Blind  ::): 

edit :

la ou c'est plus tordu c'est avec les Curses.

CWDT + BL + Curse <== la il faut que tout soit dans le niveau de CWDT car c'est lui qui va déclenché le curse.
CWDT + BL + Curse On Hit + Curse <== la il faut que le curse soit haut niveau pour *ne pas être* déclenché par CWDT (il prend la précédence sur Curse On Hit)

----------


## Isdrydge

Merci pour les précisions ! Je commence à tilter ...

----------


## cailloux

> Merci pour les précisions ! Je commence à tilter ...


Essaye CWDT +  flame dash.

Bizarrement c'est pas mal sur les boss : le flame dash te TP derrière le boss. Par exemple les tentacules de Malachai.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Essaye CWDT +  flame dash.
> 
> Bizarrement c'est pas mal sur les boss : le flame dash te TP derrière le boss. Par exemple les tentacules de Malachai.


Ahah.

Oui, ou il te TP sous son slam bien chargé par ce qu'une sangsue t'a fait le 1% de dégâts manquant pour le déclencher, au pire moment.

----------


## Kamikaze

CWDT Smoke mine + CWDT Detonate mine  :tired:  (ps: mon rêve, ça marche pas les mines sur cwdt)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Voilà pourquoi je démoli (rush boss avec mon RF) les maps t6-t8 en blanc pour avancer dans mon challenge des 1000 maps tri leaguestones t6+ :


Spoiler Alert! 






Dans le quad stash ce sont les T9 à gauche, et T10 à droite. L'onglet rouge est plein, faut que j'en fasse un autre et donc vider un autre onglet. :s

----------


## Zephy

> Voilà pourquoi je démoli (rush boss avec mon RF) les maps t6-t8 en blanc pour avancer dans mon challenge des 1000 maps tri leaguestones t6+ :
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/05/04/9fe...d19c78b451.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Quoi tu as toujours pas fini les 1000+ ?  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Quoi tu as toujours pas fini les 1000+ ?


Bah je suis à 747/1000 là, les maps trash je les fais surtout du boulot (  ::ninja::  ) et quand j'ai le temps de farm je fais surtout les trucs les plus barbants ! Genre là je viens de finir les 40 guardians, je suis arrivé à 50 atziri (sur 100) et 40 uber lab (sur 100). Quand le lab est relativement rapide/simple je le fais en priorité. 

Les maps je peux en faire 50 d'affilée.  ::P:

----------


## Isdrydge

OK, j'ai limpression de pas jouer au meme jeu ... 

Si jamais vous avez une Atziri vaal axe en trop vous pensez a moi  ::):

----------


## Zephy

tu as vu les prix de la Vaal Axe au moins ?  :;):

----------


## Isdrydge

> tu as vu les prix de la Vaal Axe au moins ?


Tu crois que je demande pourquoi  ::):

----------


## Zephy

J'en ai 2 ... mais en Standard  :;):

----------


## Jalkar

En terme de défense, c'est impressionant : 




Flasku up = Elemental Resistance : 100% + 93% of Physical damage taken as elemental

les flasks sont VRAIMENT OP

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Le tout sous vulne et TC, avec du more dmg. Ok.

----------


## Jalkar

> Le tout sous vulne et TC, avec du more dmg. Ok.


et avec un RF linké à rien du tout car le mec s'est planté dans ses gemmes :D

----------


## GUESH

> Je monte un perso à la con :


J'ai l'impression que beaucoup de tes messages ici commencent de la sorte  ::ninja::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

::o: 

Ravine !

----------


## Zephy

Glacial Hammer Op depuis le début mais pas utilisé  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

J'ai un kwask +40% glacial hammer damage pour qui veut tester !  ::ninja::

----------


## Ravine

Oui oui j'avais vu.

----------


## Jalkar

> J'ai un kwask +40% glacial hammer damage pour qui veut tester !


Son enchantement ne lui sert à rien^^ (remarque il avait peut être le bon avant, il a changé ses gemmes^^)

Par contre il a 9k+ ES mais il a du flat sur 4 pièces uniquement (dont une a 77^^)
https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...ely/characters

----------


## Jalkar

Son build est vraiment violent et cher ^^ :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIHhBW9rAfk Leap Slam Vs Hydra
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GobiX2RxexM Infernal Blow Vs Hydra
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAbQuCMi3aE Infernal Blow vs Shaper

----------


## cailloux

> Ahah.
> 
> Oui, ou il te TP sous son slam bien chargé par ce qu'une sangsue t'a fait le 1% de dégâts manquant pour le déclencher, au pire moment.


C'est pas faux !

----------


## Dirian

Oh ! Wtf !! Omfg !!!  ::o: 




Avez vous entendu ces petits bruits dans l'eau ? Ils l'ont enfin ajouté  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Avez vous entendu ces petits bruits dans l'eau ? Ils l'ont enfin ajouté


Imagine s'ils rajoutent un son pour les flasks !

----------


## Kamikaze

L'attente va être longue  :Emo:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Avez vous entendu ces petits bruits dans l'eau ? Ils l'ont enfin ajouté


Ouuuuaaaaaaaaaargl !!!!!!

Ça fait même flic floc et flouch flouch quand l’eau est plus profonde ! Qu’est-ce que c’est que toute cette modernité tout d’un coup ! Aaaaaaaaah !
 ::wub:: 

(il doit bien me rester un organe interne pas si utile pour les prochains packs ?!)




> Imagine s'ils rajoutent un son pour les flasks !


gnnnnnnnnnnnnn nn   n

----------


## Zephy

Et le bruit des hémoroïdes ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Mais y'a déjà un bruit pour les flasks non? Vous parlez de quoi

----------


## Ravine

Non, les flasques dans l'inventaire ne font plus de bruit depuis avant la 2.0
Prends une flasque, et pose la dans ton stash, ca fera pas de bruit.

----------


## lhf

Suis je le seul à penser que les upgrade graphique/sonores sont dispensable ?
Il y a pas mal de chose à réparer sur ce jeu avant d'en ajouter.

----------


## Zephy

Réparer quoi ?  :Facepalm:

----------


## Kamikaze

> Non, les flasques dans l'inventaire ne font plus de bruit depuis avant la 2.0
> Prends une flasque, et pose la dans ton stash, ca fera pas de bruit.


Ouais je vois j'avais remarqué ce bug aussi, j'croyais que c'était mes lootfilters au début.

----------


## Ravine

> Suis je le seul à penser que les upgrade graphique/sonores sont dispensable ?
> Il y a pas mal de chose à réparer sur ce jeu avant d'en ajouter.


Completement. Collons les graphics programmers sur le network, et les 3d artists sur le code gameplay.

----------


## lhf

> Réparer quoi ?


Au hasard, je dirais la bouilli visuelle dès qu'on joue avec 3/4 joueurs couplé avec les lag énormes, plus les problèmes de chargement.





> Completement. Collons les graphics programmers sur le network, et les 3d artists sur le code gameplay.



Ils peuvent déjà s'occuper des soucis visuels provoqués par les cosmétiques et aussi travailler sur les effets visuels des spell pour rendre le jeu plus lisible.

----------


## Zephy

Réparer de la bouillie visuelle , bah tu joues seul sinon voilà problème résolu , ou change de pc aussi ( même avec un gros pc certains effets visuels font ramer le pc ^^ ) tandis que les chargements ==> SSD for ever  ::P:

----------


## lhf

> bah tu joues seul


lol.
J'en étais certain. Multi et Poe n'est toujours pas d'actualité.





> même avec un gros pc certains effets visuels font ramer le pc ^^


D'où le fait que GGG rajoute une couche supplémentaire.
Logique.


Après je n'ai rien contre ces ajouts, je considère juste que GGG devrait avoir d'autres priorités. Par contre, je reconnais qu'ils sont obligé d'apporter des nouveautés vu que le jeu reste un free to play. L'équation ne doit pas être simple à résoudre.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> D'où le fait que GGG rajoute une couche supplémentaire.
> Logique.
> 
> 
> Après je n'ai rien contre ces ajouts, je considère juste que GGG devrait avoir d'autres priorités. Par contre, je reconnais qu'ils sont obligé d'apporter des nouveautés vu que le jeu reste un free to play. L'équation ne doit pas être simple à résoudre.


Si t'avais lu les development manifesto en rapport avec les modifs graphiques tu aurais lu qu'elles sont annoncées plus jolies certes, mais moins gourmandes pour le même prix. Tu aurais aussi lu qu'il y avait plusieurs modifications importantes annoncées pour améliorer les performances et les lags. Tu aurais aussi lu que certaines de ces modifications ont même été intégrées à l'avance (patch de y'a quinze jours ? et chez moi ça a apporté BEAUCOUP) et que les développeurs en charge de ces améliorations ont trouvé d'autres points où il y aurait de quoi gagner en stabilité/performances et vont tacher d'améliorer ces points pour les intégrer en 3.0. 

Évidemment sur les vidéos d'annonces de Fall of Oriath on voit surtout le contenu, les nouvelles zones, les nouveaux boss, les nouveaux ennemis, les nouveaux arbres de passifs, les nouvelles rencontres et on met l'accent sur tout ce qui est visible. C'est dingue ça dans une vidéo on montre ce qui est visibles mais on ne montre pas que le jeu sera plus stable et plus performant. Alors que dans les patchs intermédiaires et les annonces écrites, on met l'accent sur ces améliorations. 

Serait-ce donc une conspiration ?

L'équation est simple à résoudre : une partie de l'équipe gère le contenu, une autre gère les optimisations. Ce ne sont même pas les mêmes personnes, elles n'ont pas les mêmes compétences, GGG n'est plus une boite de 10 personnes et NON, le gars qui modélise les nouveaux boss et les nouvelles maps n'est pas la même personne ni n'a les mêmes compétences que le gars qui retourne le code pour se rendre compte que ci et ça n'a pas été optimisé, qu'en revoyant ce bout de code là et ce plug in ici ben ça tournera mieux ou qu'en changeant le protocole réseau des accès serveurs pour les tables de loot on gagne en stabilité de ping. Mais pour ça faudrait lire les development manifesto et pas juste regarder les trailers.

----------


## Ravine

> Serait-ce donc une conspiration ?
> 
> *L'équation est simple à résoudre :*


Sexe + histoire de cul = meurtre

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Sexe + histoire de cul = meurtre


J'allais le dire, my friend !  :;):

----------


## lhf

> elles sont annoncées plus jolies certes, mais moins gourmandes pour le même prix.



Ils ne pouvaient pas faire encore moins gourmand en restant aussi moche ?
C'est juste ca, rien de plus.

Au passage : tu me reproches de n'a pas avoir lu le manifesto alors que tu n'as même pas lu mon post. Balaye devant ta porte avant de me faire des reproches.
Oui, j'ai reproché l'optimisation, mais j'ai aussi reproché la lisibilité du jeu. C'est d'ailleurs le premier reproche que je fais au jeu dans mon post. Ce qui est le boulot de l'équipe en charge du dessin (+celle qui s'occupe du sonore).


Perso, je m'en fous que le jeu reste moche. Surtout que c'est le seul vrai reproche qu'on puisse faire à ce jeu en dehors de gout personnel. De plus, il est trop vieux pour être dans une course perdu le jour même de son annonce.



Je maintiens que le jeu devrait avoir d'autres priorités que le bruit des pas dans une flaque d'eau.

PS : si tu n'es pas capable de me répondre sans déformer mes propos, tu as le bouton ignore list comme demandé par les modo.
merci.

----------


## Zephy

Joue à Pong c'est lisible non ?  :;):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Laisse tomber, il veut pas comprendre que chez GGG ils ont des gens avec des spécialités différentes. 

Et puis rendre le jeu lisible c'est facile, suffit de pas jouer avec Styx.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zephy

Argh mes yeux souffrent encore du Fire Nova Mine ;(

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Et puis rendre le jeu lisible c'est facile, suffit de pas jouer avec Styx.


Chacun sa spécialité ! Toi, tu joues des builds d’excités sous stéroïdes et moi, je joue des builds qui t'apprennent à jouer les yeux fermés ! Et puis, ce sont des builds complétement "meta" pour le PvP vu que j'attaque directement la rétine des concurrents !  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Au passage : tu me reproches de n'a pas avoir lu le manifesto alors que tu n'as même pas lu mon post. Balaye devant ta porte avant de me faire des reproches.
> 
> 
> PS : si tu n'es pas capable de me répondre sans déformer mes propos, tu as le bouton ignore list comme demandé par les modo.
> merci.


Relis mon message et dis moi quand je déforme tes propos, ou quand je les cite même.

Relis mon message et viens dire qui ne lis pas et qui déforme qui, qu'on rigole. 

Je te donne les infos que tu as visiblement manquées. 
Je donne aussi des précisions sur ce qui a déjà été dit à propos du développement et puisque tu continues à mélanger, je vais même en rajouter une couche : non le bordel visuel ne vas pas être résolu par le gars qui fait la modélisation de la map, des sorts, ou des 3D arts. 
A ce niveau là en fait même AUCUN développeur n'a la main mise à la dessus. Pourquoi ? Par ce que le bordel visuel n'est pas le fait d'un travail mal fait ou pas optimisé ou pas adapté mais de décision de gamedesign. Si Chris (et les autres membres décisionnaires) considèrent que PoE ça doit être des feux d'artifices dans tous les sens (EQ, multyproj, chain, coc, cwdt...) avec des tonnes de mobs (packsize, beyond, breach, prophéties...) alors t'auras beau embaucher 500 graphistes pour refaire les animations, ben sauf à réduire le jeu à des traits et des flèches, t'auras un gros bordel visuel. 

Je pourrais te foutre en ignore liste, mais ça me gave d'avoir 5 messages par pages où je n'ai pas le contenu d'un côté, et des gens qui te répondent de l'autre (et donc citations ou discours incomplet). Et moi quand je pige pas une conversation, je lis ce qu'il me manque, je beugle pas en criant au meurtre alors qu'on te donne des réponses et que tu craches ton venin en retour.

----------


## Zephy

Qui a pris mon sabre les enfants ? Je le cherche pour découper les gens qui critique GGG  ::ninja::

----------


## alogos

> Chacun sa spécialité ! Toi, tu joues des builds d’excités sous stéroïdes et moi, je joue des builds qui t'apprennent à jouer les yeux fermés ! Et puis, ce sont des builds complétement "meta" pour le PvP vu que j'attaque directement la rétine des concurrents !


Ah, I see you're a mine of culture as well  ::): 

Moi : "T'inquiète je te carry le uber lab"
les autres : "aucune chance, on groupe pas avec toi"
 ::'(:

----------


## Dirian

> Qui a pris mon sabre les enfants ? Je le cherche pour découper les gens qui critique GGG


Oh désolé, je te le rend de suite.
Je te l'emprunte a chaque fois que je vois lhf repondre a coté de la plaque, ca me calme les nerfs.

Et je rejoins CMP sur le fait qu'il y a plusieurs equipe, et que ce n'est pas a celle en charge du "dessin" d'ameliorer la lisibilité du jeu.
Et lhf, s'il te plait, cesses de rager a chaque fois qu'on répond de façon constructive a tes posts. Merci. CMP n'a en rien déformé tes propos.

----------


## Jalkar

Pour rappel :

2.3.3 : Amélioration des perfs (22% de FPS gagné en moyenne d'après leurs métriques) : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1708493
2.4.0 : Support du Multithreding --> Perf +++
2.4.2 : Physique sur les "vêtements" --> améliore les sensations sur les skills "explosif" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwj2pkVTSqU + amélioration des Lunaris/Solaris (les banières)
2.4.3 : Support de DX11 --> Perf +++
2.5.2 : Perf multithreading pour les petit processeur + dx11
2.6.0 : Quality of Life (search bar) + Perf

je trouve qu'ils font un excellent boulot d'amélioration continue de leur jeu.

----------


## Bathory

Et il va pas rien foutre en attendant que le plus urgent soit fait.  ::P:

----------


## Zephy

> Oh désolé, je te le rend de suite.
> Je te l'emprunte a chaque fois que je vois lhf repondre a coté de la plaque, ca me calme les nerfs.
> 
> Et je rejoins CMP sur le fait qu'il y a plusieurs equipe, et que ce n'est pas a celle en charge du "dessin" d'ameliorer la lisibilité du jeu.
> Et lhf, s'il te plait, cesses de rager a chaque fois qu'on répond de façon constructive a tes posts. Merci. CMP n'a en rien déformé tes propos.


Merci , je vais pouvoir m'en servir  :;):

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Ah, I see you're a mine of culture as well 
> 
> Moi : "T'inquiète je te carry le uber lab"
> les autres : "aucune chance, on groupe pas avec toi"


Copaing !  ::lol::

----------


## thomzon

Salut à tous,

Après avoir vu l'annonce de la 3.0 j'ai retenté le jeu, je n'y avais pas touché depuis la toute première version du système des maps. Je découvre avec gros gros plaisir que ce qui me déplaisait le plus (skills en recompense, drops ou trade) a été "corrigé".

Du coup je viens de me lancer dans un marauder cyclone, c'est fou tout les éléments de gameplay qui ont été ajoutés depuis. Pour l'instant j'aime beaucoup :-)

----------


## Kahn Lusth

On a épongé l'acide qui débordait du topic. Vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale.

----------


## Zephy

On  a déjà une activité normale , on farm comme des chinois  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai amené mon Glad Lycosidae + BoR + Varunastra + Anvil au endgame (breach lord, uber lab, minotaur) Lvl 85, Blade Flurry. Il faut vraiment que j'optimise le build mais j'ai une grosse hésitation totale alors que d'habitude j'arrive toujours à me décider. 

Virer Lycosidae semble une bonne idée, mais je me sens obligé de prendre RT qui me coute pas mal de points sur le tree. Je peux aussi oublier RT et passer full crit. Je peux aussi virer BoR et prendre un 6 link, voire optimiser au poil de fesse pour avoir 67 de block avec le tree et 70 + 3 (tempest shield) + 8 (ascend glad) et mettre tous les points économisés dans les dégâts... ou la défense?

Y'a trop de choix possibles D:

En body armour je peux partir sur lightning coil, kintsugi, ou une rare solide, en casque y'a aussi plein de choix.

Faut que je me choisisse un objectif je dirais, Shaper avec un Glad life based j'ai du mal à y croire, mais faudra le tenter. Uber Atziri je vais prendre tarif sur le trio et j'ai pas assez de dégâts je pense

Je vois que très peu de contenu de glad faisant des trucs endgame, mis à part les builds aegis. Y'a Alkaizer qui avait sorti un glad crit avec choir of the storm, faudrait que je vois jusqu'où il est arrivé avec ça.

Là je fais du T15+ assez tranquille, pas encore tenté les autres guardian, minotaur est une proie facile pour glad.

Faut quand même faire gaffe aux dots en tout genre pour pas mourir bêtement.

Pour le lab j'ai mis les petites roues  ::ninja::  vu que j'avais déjà rip au moins 3 persos bêtement dans l'uber lab sur les traps j'ai sorti Lioneye Remorse + Determination + Vitality + Stone Golem sur mon glad et ça passe super facilement. 

Au final je me sens un peu con de jouer BoR et Lycosidae en endgame parce que je pense que y'a plus fort mais dès que je pense à autre chose je m'éparpille, ça a le mérite de donner max block facile et d'économiser un max de points sur le tree.

Là je monte un Dual Flame Totem Templar avec un canard et j'ai un setup low life guardian mjolner voll devotion romira banquet qu'il l'attend  ::ninja::  ça sent l'échec complet

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le paradoxe c'est que contre des boss comme uber izaro ou minotaur le build "en fait trop". Tu peux tellement full face tank le boss que tes dps ont peu d'intérêt

----------


## pangolinou

Hello, j'ai repris aussi un peu poe cette semaine et le principe des leaguesstones est for plaisant ! Je pense reprendre si j'ai un peu de temps à la 3.0 en attendant pour ceux que ça intéresse j'ai laissé une enlightened dans la guild stash, ça vous sera plus utile qu'à moi.

----------


## Isdrydge

Bonjour tlm,

je débute avec la league, mon perso commence a etre solide et avec mon pote on fait facilement des maps T9 / T10 aujourd'hui.

Notre gros problème est le loot de maps intéressantes pour progresser sur l'atlas, y'a t'il des conseils pour avancer ? pour looter les maps manquantes & co ...

----------


## Jalkar

> Bonjour tlm,
> 
> je débute avec la league, mon perso commence a etre solide et avec mon pote on fait facilement des maps T9 / T10 aujourd'hui.
> 
> Notre gros problème est le loot de maps intéressantes pour progresser sur l'atlas, y'a t'il des conseils pour avancer ? pour looter les maps manquantes & co ...


les maps manquantes tu as plusieurs solutions :
- Les acheter à Zana quand elle les propose
- Les acheter via le trade
- Les demander à la guilde
- Jouer des maps "connectées" pour pouvoir les drop. (par exemple jouer des "Désert" pour débloquer "Oasis")

Une fois qu'une map est compléter, elle peut drop partout* (* : enfin avec les conditions de Tiers classique  : les T10 ne peuvent drop que dans des T8 et plus )

----------


## Isdrydge

> les maps manquantes tu as plusieurs solutions :
> - Les acheter à Zana quand elle les propose
> - Les acheter via le trade
> - Les demander à la guilde
> - Jouer des maps "connectées" pour pouvoir les drop. (par exemple jouer des "Désert" pour débloquer "Oasis")
> 
> Une fois qu'une map est compléter, elle peut drop partout* (* : enfin avec les conditions de Tiers classique  : les T10 ne peuvent drop que dans des T8 et plus )


Merci pour la notion sur la map complété peut se loot partout. Je ne pense pas assez à Zana en effet ...

----------


## Kamikaze

Faut que tu fasses les bonus de map aussi ça augmente ton taux de drop. Et faut que tu fasses le plus de nouvelles maps possibles, même celles bas niveau, ça augmente le taux de drop et donne accès à d'autres chemin de l'atlas. Mais ouais le 10+ c'est un peu le plateau pour les drops de maps, faut farm un peu plus et roll ses maps (chisel, trans, alc, etc)

Sans oublier la recipe de vendre 3 map pour avoir une map de tier supérieur

----------


## CaMarchePas

Et si t'es patient (dépend des moments), le trade est vraiment une bonne option : tu paies ta maps quelques alch ou chisel, si t'es pas sur tu ne l'a fais même pas en rare tout de suite (pour le bonus), en tuant le boss même en map blanche ça te débloque le loot de la carte.
Choper tous les bonus par contre ça donne un gros boost au final, donc faut pas hésiter à choper toutes les maps, sauf à se focaliser sur un loot précis (façon build strand farm).

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais l'achat c'est vraiment le plus rapide, et les prix sont bas en ce moment. En HC j'achète les maps T15+ pour une bouchée de pain

----------


## Isdrydge

Yep, je me focus surtout sur les maps que j'ai pas à ce jour pour auglmenter mon taux de drop qui est de 45% je crois pour le moment mais ca stagne. 

Je vais regarder en achat +Zana.

Je connais le truc 3 maps >> 1 maps T+1 mais ca donne que celle qui lui est linké sur l'atlas n'est ce pas ?

Merci pour vos retours.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Yep le 3=>1 ça donne la suivante sur l'atlas donc pas toujours une map plus grosse si c'était une route secondaire (genre marshes ça donne vaal pyramid, les deux sont T3). 

Sur l'atlas c'est bien le bonus de complétion qu'il faut viser : map bleue pour les icones blanches (t1-t5), map rare pour les icones (t6-9) et map rare corrupt pour les rouges (t10-16).

Si t'as pas de problème avec les mods, ou genre si tu roules vraiment bien sur les maps mais que tu stagne en quantité/niveau de map, roll les rares pour avoir du pack size, y'a vraiment que ça qui va influencer le nombre de map looter (et les leaguestone breach/invasion/mobs en plus, même si c'est "dangereux" et plutôt à garder pour les maps les plus hautes).

----------


## Jalkar

Pour info un tableau qui donne de bon détails sur les maps :
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...sle=true#gid=0
 (je ne sais pas si c'est à jour)

----------


## GUESH

> Faut que tu fasses les bonus de map aussi ça augmente ton taux de drop.


Pour être exact, le bonus de l'atlas influe sur le tiers des maps obtenues, pas sur leur nombre.
Chaque pourcentage correspond à une chance qu'un drop d'une map tiers t soit tiers t+1 et même t+2 si le bonus d'atlas est supérieur à 100%.
Le tout avec respect de la limitation liée au tiers de la map effectuée.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah bah je croyais que ça faisait les deux tiens

----------


## GUESH

> Pour info un tableau qui donne de bon détails sur les maps :
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...sle=true#gid=0
>  (je ne sais pas si c'est à jour)


Je me permets de compléter ton post avec ce sujet reddit journalier très intéressant avec une note et des commentaires sur chaque map https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...day_027_shore/

----------


## Isdrydge

> Yep le 3=>1 ça donne la suivante sur l'atlas donc pas toujours une map plus grosse si c'était une route secondaire (genre marshes ça donne vaal pyramid, les deux sont T3). 
> 
> Sur l'atlas c'est bien le bonus de complétion qu'il faut viser : map bleue pour les icones blanches (t1-t5), map rare pour les icones (t6-9) et map rare corrupt pour les rouges (t10-16).
> 
> Si t'as pas de problème avec les mods, ou genre si tu roules vraiment bien sur les maps mais que tu stagne en quantité/niveau de map, roll les rares pour avoir du pack size, y'a vraiment que ça qui va influencer le nombre de map looter (et les leaguestone breach/invasion/mobs en plus, même si c'est "dangereux" et plutôt à garder pour les maps les plus hautes).


Pour le moment je roule sur tout ce que je fais. On a fait une T11 hier, je commence a voir ma vie descendre de temps à autre. Bon apres les physical reflect c'est mort pour moi mais sinon.

Pour info, mon perso slayer EQ : 

https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...dge/characters

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais les maps jusqu'au T10 c'est très homogène en terme de dégât quand t'as un build assez bon. Ça commence à piquer sur les mpas rouges

----------


## alogos

Si t'as encore des questions sur les Maps... y a ça sinon : https://sites.google.com/view/poefr/guide-du-jeu/atlas

----------


## Isdrydge

> Si t'as encore des questions sur les Maps... y a ça sinon : https://sites.google.com/view/poefr/guide-du-jeu/atlas


Merci et bravo pour le contenu du site, très intéressant pour les novices.

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain y'a une communauté POE française qui fait de super liens et l'admin du site à un avatar de Vega? Il faut que j'aille m'inscrire  ::o:

----------


## Zephy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK4ERkHbwWM
Au Secours !!!!  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CK4ERkHbwWM
> Au Secours !!!!


Warning, ça spoil.

----------


## Hlodwig

> Si t'as encore des questions sur les Maps... y a ça sinon : https://sites.google.com/view/poefr/guide-du-jeu/atlas


Impec ce site, merci pour le partage.  :;):

----------


## Zephy

> Warning, ça spoil.


Spoil Tefal  :;):

----------


## Isdrydge

Il semble que l'on ma viré de la guilde, un soucis ?

Pouvez vous me réintégrer ? Khylez

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Il semble que l'on ma viré de la guilde, un soucis ?
> 
> Pouvez vous me réintégrer ? Khylez


Je t'ai mis officier y'a pas une semaine, donc si tu n'y es plus, faut apprendre à discerner la fenêtre de guilde de la fenêtre de groupe, et tu nous fera 200 facepalm chaque soir jusqu'à la 3.0 !

----------


## Kamikaze

Hahahaha je l'ai vu quitter la guilde en live! C'était ce week end ou lundi

----------


## Kamikaze

Enfin des news: https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1897264

----------


## Isdrydge

> Hahahaha je l'ai vu quitter la guilde en live! C'était ce week end ou lundi


J'y étais encore hier, mea culpa si c'est moi ...

----------


## thomzon

Après quelques sessions je suis vraiment sur le cul. La richesse du jeu donne vraiment le gros gros vertige. Heureusement qu'il y a des tas de guide de build, sinon vu la difficulté de respec ce serait la foire au builds ratés pour les débutants.

Hâte de voir la 3.0 en tous cas, la disparition des difficultés c'est vraiment nickel.

----------


## Isdrydge

> Après quelques sessions je suis vraiment sur le cul. La richesse du jeu donne vraiment le gros gros vertige. Heureusement qu'il y a des tas de guide de build, sinon vu la difficulté de respec ce serait la foire au builds ratés pour les débutants.
> 
> Hâte de voir la 3.0 en tous cas, la disparition des difficultés c'est vraiment nickel.


pour avoir épuisé moultes HnS, avoir été rebuté pendant longtemps par PoE visuellement, je trouve le contenu end game tellement bien pensé que ca fait rever. Je ne joue que depusi cette saison et je pense que je commence juste a voir les bases du jeu. Et perso, ce ne sont pas les builds qui me paraissent la richesse du jeu (même si c'est loin d'être pauvre on est d'accord, mais d'autres jeu proposent autant de variétés), mais la gestion des maps / le craft & co qui sont la force du jeu end game, et c'est ce end game qui pêche dans la plupart des HnS. Puis ce renouvellement / ajout à chaque league est vraiment un gros plus.

C'est ce qui manque à GD je trouve.

J'ai hate de voir comment visuellement et en terme d'animation de l'impact avec les mobs la version 3.0 va apporter.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'y étais encore hier, mea culpa si c'est moi ...


Yep je confirme, tu t'es kick tout seul comme un grand ! 




> Enfin des news: https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1897264


En résumé pour les flemmards / allergiques à l'anglais, les infos actuelles sur la béta :
Toujours prévue pour le 7 juin +- quelques jours et durera 5-6 semaines +-, Legacy se termine le 29 mai. Beta Xbox en même temps.

Compteur avec 500-1000 invits par jour (en même temps, pas toutes les 5 minutes, invit disponible dans le prochain pack de supporter, invit offerte à tout acheter de pack majeurs (les packs à 440$ ou+)  ou ayant dépensé plus de 500$ tout combiné.

Client béta distinct du client normal, mais qui pourra être transformé en client standard 3.0 (à priori la maj sera très importante en quantité de données vu que la plupart des fichiers graphiques sont revus et optimisés).

La béta contiendra les actes 1 à 8, mais aussi le panthéon des dieux et les équilibrage (actes 9 et 10 pour la release) et comme la ligue actuelle : sc/hc/ssf sc/ssf hc.

On aura un patch avant la béta pour le nouveau système de gestion des MTX à priori.

----------


## Kamikaze

Je vais sûrement recevoir une clef beta du coup, mais j'y jouerai pas donc si y'a des canards intéressés je filerai ça

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ça va être tellement long d'attendre la release, putain

----------


## alogos

Pour les allergiques à l'anglais, y a ton Vega adoré sinon : http://www.path-of-exile.fr/forum/vi...php?p=159#p159  :;): 

@Kamikaze, justement, les comptes avec 500$ sont inscrit, mais n'ont pas de clé, c'est le pack qui va fournir une clé pour pouvoir la filer à quelqu'un.

----------


## Jalkar

yep, pas de "clé" à offrir par les dépensiers : source is Bex : https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...601/?context=3

----------


## Ravine

> yep, pas de "clé" à offrir par les dépensiers : source is Bex : https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...601/?context=3


De facon plus claire: si tu as depense plus de $500 au moment du demarrage de la beta, ton compte est automatiquement eligible. Si tu achetes le supporter pack, une clef est generee, et peut etre cedee a quelqu'un d'autre.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ok ok j'avais lu en diagonale, je me retire définitivement du monde vidéo ludique

----------


## Zephy

Certains attendent la trad Fr , je ne comprendrai jamais , surtout sur un jeu de ce type , faut juste taper sur des mobs  ::(:

----------


## wakabayashi

Je pense que je ne jouerai pas à la Phase Beta de la V3.0, je pense aussi beaucoup moins jouer d'ici la fin de Legacy, j'ai beaucoup joué, je suis un peu en mode saturation de PoE. Je reviendrai bien sur pour la 3.0 cet été donc.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est le cycle de la vie, overdose de POE, on attend la prochaine update, overdose de POE... Chaque league c'est pareil  ::o:

----------


## Drup

Sur les 2 dernières itérations, le cycle en ce qui me concerne à plutôt été: "Nouvelle update the de PoE, douleurs répétées à la main, "bon il faut que j'évite les H&S", nouvelle update de PoE, ...."

Celle la, je vais effectivement faire vraiment l'impasse. Pas envie de me bouffer une RSI. :/

----------


## Ravine

Cast When Channeling




@Drup : c'est ta main de souris qui pose probleme ou ta main de clavier? Est ce que tu fais les exercices recommandes par le physio a chaque debut de league? (etirements des poignets, etc). Si c'est ta main de souris, as tu pense aux souris verticales? http://top10bestpro.com/top-10-best-vertical-mouses/

----------


## Kamikaze

J'allais dire pareil pour les souris verticales, j'avais un collègue qui utilisait ça pour bosser ça lui a changé la vie apparemment

----------


## Drup

Les deux mains. C'est un problème général en fait (les joies du programmeur), c'est juste que PoE aggrave le problème (même avec les exercices pour les mains).
Les souris verticales, d'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre, c'est assez temporaire comme solution. Ça va soulager pendant quelques temps, mais c'est tout. 
Ça va mieux depuis que j'ai arrêté les H&S et que j'ai changé mes bindings emacs, donc bon, on verra bien.  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Je suppose que tu as aussi un repose poignet. Les souris verticales c'est pas mal du tout. J'ai plusieurs collegues qui sont passes a ca, et ca leur change la vie. Apres si le repose poignet ne suffit pas, regarde du cote des produits Kinesis https://www.kinesis-ergo.com/ . Le but c'est de permettre le repos au poignet, et d'aller sur une forme plus naturelle pour la disposition des mains.

L'autre truc a regarder ce sont tes bindings de HnS, et ou se trouve la gene/raideur principale. J'ai degage Shift pour Space par exemple, pour exploiter le pouce plutot que l'auriculaire.

Quelques conseils d'un artiste: ca s'appique aussi a nous, programmeurs et joueurs https://twitter.com/gcmulk/status/862478705616093184

----------


## Ravine

Les changements des degats et des damage over time expliques en 2 images
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...in_two_images/

----------


## cailloux

> Sur les 2 dernières itérations, le cycle en ce qui me concerne à plutôt été: "Nouvelle update the de PoE, douleurs répétées à la main, "bon il faut que j'évite les H&S", nouvelle update de PoE, ...."
> 
> Celle la, je vais effectivement faire vraiment l'impasse. Pas envie de me bouffer une RSI. :/


Pour lutter contre l'épicondylite j'ai choisis : la tablette graphique.

----------


## doomeer

La nouvelle minimap est ouf !!

----------


## Ravine

Pour ceux qui ne savent pas de quoi il parle https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1897990

----------


## Isdrydge

En même temps elle était tellement moche c'est pas dur de faire mieux.pour le coup elle est très réussi.

----------


## Kamikaze

Franchement elle était bien aussi l'ancienne, jamais compris tout ce bazar autour, super discrète et bien intégrée. Mais celle là est cool aussi.

----------


## Jalkar

> Franchement elle était bien aussi l'ancienne, jamais compris tout ce bazar autour, super discrète et bien intégrée. Mais celle là est cool aussi.


beh un exemple typiquement pourri sur l'ancienne : la map du tileset "Aqueduc" des traits dans tous les sens. Très compliqué à lire. J'ai hate de voir ce que ca donne maintenant  ::):

----------


## wakabayashi

Autant la minimap ne me dérangeait pas, autant celle qui s'affichait avec Tab je la trouvait bordélique et pas super lisible. On s'y est fait avec le temps mais je pense que c'est une bonne chose de l'avoir changée. Celle là à l'air beaucoup plus lisible en tout cas.

----------


## cailloux

A mon avis c'était pas urgent ils auraient mieux fait d'investir dans le réglage des myriades de bugs qui maculent le jeux depuis la béta 0.5.

:cosplay:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> A mon avis c'était pas urgent ils auraient mieux fait d'investir dans le réglage des myriades de bugs qui maculent le jeux depuis la béta 0.5.
> 
> :cosplay:


C'est pas bien de se moquer d'aigris !

----------


## Ravine

> A mon avis c'était pas urgent ils auraient mieux fait d'investir dans le réglage des myriades de bugs qui maculent le jeux depuis la béta 0.5.
> 
> :cosplay:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Y'a des nouveaux sons pour les portes aussi. Mais bon ça manque d'optimisation tout ça, trop d'effets sur la minimap.

----------


## Zephy

Ca fait moins brouillon déjà

----------


## Praag

Legacy va être prolongée jusqu'à la fin de la bêta.
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1898941

----------


## doomeer

Et y'aura quand même des events en parallèle. Ça me parait parfait !

----------


## thomzon

J'ai démarré l'acte 4 avec mon juggernaut cyclone, c'est vraiment super chouette et l'itemisation avec les sockets a vraiment une belle dimension supplémentaire par rapport aux autres H&S.

Par contre, vivement la 3.0 parce que la perspective de me retaper 2 fois les 4 actes ne m'enchantent pas des masses.

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain cool pour la legacy. Mais bon j'ai un peu fait le cowboy en me disant que c'était la fin.

J'ai monté un Guardian Low Life, Mjolner, Romira Banquet, Voll's Devotion (oui), Prism Guardian. + Pain Attunment et Solaris Lorica (shavs de pauvre).

En gloves j'avais meginord pour le +100 strength.

J'avais 1.7k ES au niveau 75 (oui).

Et le pire dans tout ça c'est que j'étais tellement tanky que je clearais du T5 haha.

J'ai monté le perso proche du lvl 80, 2.1K ES en map, pas de soucis.

Bon finalement j'ai rip sur un truc qui cognait à mort au chaos (je suis à -60%). Mais je faisais le foufou, je pouvais facilement pousser le perso vers 85 et atteindre le T10+.

Du coup ça m'a quand même chauffé à mega mort pour remonter un Low Life Guardian. J'aimerais bien un build qui permette de caser prism guardian, je sais pas si Righteous Fire passe avec ce setup?

Sinon peut-être tenter RF Totem en variante, en attendant de pouvoir spec vers RF si c'est seulement possible avec Prism Guardian

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Au pire je jouerais le low life guardian de gros porc avec Rise of the phoenix mais bon, c'est triste d'en arriver là.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ça me fait penser (sisi) du coup... Ils ont nerfé plusieurs fois Malachai pour qu'il soit plus "accessible" en normal et cruel, vont-ils le remettre "comme avant" pour la 3.0 ? Ce nombre de rip en HC...  ::love::   :Bave:

----------


## Jalkar

> Ça me fait penser (sisi) du coup... Ils ont nerfé plusieurs fois Malachai pour qu'il soit plus "accessible" en normal et cruel, vont-ils le remettre "comme avant" pour la 3.0 ? Ce nombre de rip en HC...


Il va faire comme Piety et revenir plusieurs fois  ::ninja::  

yaura bien une des versions qui sera pété

----------


## Zephy

C'est pas Malachai le problème , c'est les boss suivants  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1899252 Development manifesto sur le labyrinthe :
-toujours 4 lab équivalents aux 4 actuels
-6 trials pour le premier plus 3 pour le second plus 3 pour le troisième (donc 6 en moins qu'actuellement à faire) +6 (en map comme actuellement sans doute) pour l'uber, sauf qu'il faudra avoir fait le lab de la difficulté précédente
-l'aspirant plaza a un WP et on peut y lancer tous les labyrinthes 
-en normal le lab sera plus court avec des zones retirées, mais toujours 3 phases (précisé que pour le "first lab")
-certaines mécaniques pourraient être revues

Ca ne parle pas des offerings pour le moment, mais si y'a un dispositif pour ouvrir les labs, et qu'il est indiqué fonctionner comme un atelier de craft des masters, me semble pas compliqué que ce même dispositif requiert une offering pour ouvrir l'uber lab.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Dafuk du jour : je réfléchissais à des tests à faire, et du coup je pensais à cyclone + starforge... je vais voir le prix avant de tester : 85 chaos la starforge six slot. Oo

Pas cher du tout pour faire joujou ! :D

----------


## Ravine

C'est la periode des Tests. J'ai relance hier pour tester le build que je voulais faire originalement en debut de league Legacy, mais que j'avais abandonne apres avoir vu le prix des Duskdawn. On en causait hier avec Styx, et donc voila, une version remaniee de l'arbre pour un Vortex Trap au baton,

www.poeurl.com/bjv9

*[Chest - The Perfect Form]* 6.BBGGG. *Vortex* - Inc Crit Strike - Trap - Trap Damage - Cluster Trap
*[Staff - Duskdawn]* 3.RBB. *Lightning Warp* - Less Duration - Faster Casting / 2.RB. *Vaal Ligthning Trap* - Increased Duration
*[Gloves - Hrimburn]* 4.BBGG. *Arctic Armour* / *Clarity* / *Blasphemy* - Temporal Chains
*[Helmet]* 4.BBBG. *Orb of Storms* - PCoC - Inc Crit Strike - Mana Leech
*[Boots - Deerstalker]* 4(5).RBGG. *Frost Bomb* - Less Duration - Rapid Decay - Trap Damage

Pour l'instant au level 40+, et ca tourne correctement (je ne suis pas encore mort, meme si ca ne veut pas dire grand chose). L'idee c'est de faire Frost Bomb Trap > Vortex Trap en lancant des Orb of Storms ici et la. 
Frost Bomb applique le debuff de cold damage, Vortex fait des degats de froid et un DoT de froid. Avec Hrimburn on rajoute la possibilite d'Ignite en meme temps. S'il reste des mobs apres le Vortex, Frost Bomb detonate apres 1.75 secondes et ramasse les retardataires.

Niveau defensif on essaye de faire du block, de l'evasion, et avoir de la vie. The Perfect Form est vraiment cool a l'usage, pour son Arctic Armour gratuit et le Phase Acrobatic qui permet d'esquiver les spells. Duskdawn bloque a 24%, et atteint 36% avec l'arbre (potentiellement plus avec quelques jewels). Ca fait donc 36% des coups qu'on peut bloquer. C'est toujours appreciable.

Le casque est rare, les anneaux, la ceinture et l'amulette aussi; ca permet de stacker des resists et de la vie.

En flasque, une Stibnite est "obligatoire". Je pense partir sur 2 Life / 1 Quartz / 1 Jade (ou 1 Overflowing Chalice) / 1 Stibnite

----------


## Kamikaze

De mon coté j'ai lancé le low life guardian complètement fumé pour le restant de la league. J'approche le lvl 50 en RF Totem et je pense respec vers lvl 70.

----------


## Zephy

Idem vu la prolongation de League , sur une wand delirium en occultist en CI , on verra bien  ::P:

----------


## GUESH

_Player interaction_

----------


## CaMarchePas

Les reliquary keys sont désespérément bouffées par les bots (ie : même en surveillance et rapides elles sont vendues et quasi systématiquement revendues dans la minutes par les mêmes gars), du coup je peux pas dépenser mes richesses.

Du coup je sais pas quoi faire par ce que je suis pas assez riche pour acheter ce que je veux vraiment (windripper legacy, facebreaker 950+ ou kaom's heart legacy  ::rolleyes::  ).

Du coup je me suis dis que je pourrais faire joujou à craft un arc pour ma ranger et finir mes maps avec... hop 5 cartes à 24-30 chaos, et la carte que j'avais pour un set de six qui me file un harbinger 6L ilvl91. 31% crit de base, pas top : une blessed, 50%  :B): 

2500 alt, autant de transmut, 1500 augments, 150 scours, 1500 chaos, quelques essences, y'a de quoi tenter ! 

Bon les essences sont grillées dans le vent...

Mais après 400 alts : 


Spoiler Alert! 


une bonne base 70%physical+accuracy, j'ai un doute, j'augmente, c'était bien le composite ! Et je récupère le T1 crit chance...  :Bave:  Regal : T1 falt physical  :Bave:   ::love:: 

Du coup multy craft et deux divines pour passer de 366 a 394.7pdps et max crit !





Je pense que je vais faire joujou avec ma ranger ! :D

----------


## alogos

> une bonne base 70%physical+accuracy, j'ai un doute, j'augmente


T'aurais pu lire les préfixes/suffixes de l'item quand il est bleu.... entre Emperor's Harbinger Bow et Wicked Harbinger Bow of Precision, c'est quand même dur de douter...

----------


## CaMarchePas

> T'aurais pu lire les préfixes/suffixes de l'item quand il est bleu.... entre Emperor's Harbinger Bow et Wicked Harbinger Bow of Precision, c'est quand même dur de douter...


Lire, et puis quoi encore, compter le nombre de mods avant d'appliquer l'orbe ?  ::P: 

Je sais pas comment font les gens pour crafter en se basant sur le nom, encore une map bleu pour avoir twin boss, ça passe et ça va relativement vite, mais lire les noms des items quand on les rolls en série par centaines, j'ai déjà pas des yeux terribles mais je me prend un -10 quand je fais ça !  ::P:  Du coup vu que j'ai pris l'habitude pour roll les items bleus de mon BF/AC, dès qu'un mod me plait je claque l'augment avant de finir de me demander si ça peut être mixte ou pas en fait.  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Je n'avais pas encore joue Cluster Traps, c'est rigolo comme tout. Ca plus le node d'ascendancy Saboteur qui fait exploser tous les traps adjacents quand un trap se fait trigger, ca fait des trucs rigolos a l'ecran.

Je vais me pencher sur un Saboteur EK Trap pour la 3.0/Beta, il y'aura surement des trucs rigolos a faire avec les reworks prevus.

----------


## Ravine

Genre un truc dans ce gout la

EK - Trap - Trap Damage - Cluster Trap - Pierce - Slower Projectile
Blink Arrow pour le movement

Bow: Roth's Reach (chain)
quivers: Maloney's Nightfall // signal fire // Rearguard
Jewels: Coldsteel (pour convertir le cluster Cold damage de la witch en Physical), EK Threshold

Il faudra voir comment ils retravaillent le shadow pour la 3.0, vu que le poison devra etre scaled differement, donc je ne pousse pas la reflexion plus loin sur le poison, meme si Coated Shrapnel est super interessant.

Edit: genre comme ca www.poeurl.com/bjAM

----------


## Kamikaze

En EK, EK Mine est carrément mieux je trouve, je vois pas l'intérêt du trap. Avec slower projectile tu vas avoir très peu d'aoe et il faut quand même viser les mobs. Si tu prends mine et projectile speed tu peux couvrir tout l'écran, avec minefield tu clean tout instantanément.

Sinon le nerf ES est arrivé, perso je le trouve bien gentil, pour moi LL Guardian sera toujours aussi fort. Je me demande si le nerf va affecter les rares et uniques existants?

VP + GR disparait, tant mieux c'était vraiment fumé depuis toujours.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Apparemment le legacy ES va rester, bizarre quand même. Mais on avait déjà du legacy bien sale. Ça va quand même rendre le standard vraiment, vraiment trivial pour certains

----------


## GUESH

Le lien vers tout ça : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1899919

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain mais les chialeuses sur reddit qui ont pas fait les calculs... ES reste toujours aussi fort, si y'a pas d'autres modifs aux ascendancies et au tree

----------


## CaMarchePas

Le development manifesto sur l'ES du coup : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1899919

En gros : 
-Réduction du max ES sur tous les items, sans effet retroactif (donc vos shavronnes legacy/new legacy et vos rares à 900+ vont couter beaucouuuuuuup plus cher dans pas longtemps). 
-Disparition du craft %ES sur les anneaux, apparition de craft flat ES supplémentaire, réduction du coût du %ES sur les amulettes. 
-Ghost reaver récupère un malus sur la regen d'ES
-Vaal Pact restreint au vol de vie, ne marche plus sur l'ES
-ajout d'un mod sur les armures donnant de la vie et un bonus flat à la défense
-les armures hybrides ne pourront avoir que des mods hybrides (fini le +flat armour ET +flat eva) potentiellement un buff (75% de la valeur du mod "simple" mais en ayant deux bonus)


Le nerf d'ES peut ne pas paraitre très méchant mais la perte de vaal pact va déjà impacter BEAUCOUP, trop nerfer le flat ES rendrait cette défense inutile du coup, donc ça sera équilibré petit à petit. 

Bizarre que les modifs ne soient pas rétroactives, étant donné le nombre de legacy qui ont été démolis (mjolner, rares pétés en introduisant de nouveaux mods, items legacy de la ligue legacy...), mais y'a toujours la petite blague à coup de "on ne modifie rien pour la béta mais quand ça sera fixé => boom reroll !  ::ninja::  ). Dans le doute si vous avez de très gros items ES en armure ou des anneaux sympa +10-20% ES, mettez les sagement de côté. 

On notera quand même le nouveau mod sur les armures qui file de la vie, ça peut être un boost non négligeable au final !

----------


## Jalkar

*"Chaos Inoculation no longer has a multiplier to Energy Shield on a notable behind the keystone"*

Ca ca fait très mal aux build CI sans impacté les LL

----------


## Jalkar

La Meta pourrait bien shift définitivement sur du Life + MOM
(A l'exception du Berserker+VP+Cloack of Savagery s'il n'y touche pas)


Par contre il ne faut pas oublié que ce n'est pas les infos pour la Beta, il y a encore la possibilité de changement/rollback/nerf/boost  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

La grande force de l'ES c'est aussi d'autres éléments, le low life, le CI immune chaos, les flasques, la densité sur le tree, le fait que tu puisses gérer ton pool en ayant plus ou moins de pièces d'ES équipées.

Genre un truc générique dague/wand avec que des rares sur les gears et de l'ES partout ça restera très violent.

Là, même des builds pas optimisés en ES roulent sur le contenu, désormais au moins ça sera plus exigeant. Low Life restera fumé et Shavs sera toujours aussi cher en l'état

----------


## Ravine

> En EK, EK Mine est carrément mieux je trouve, je vois pas l'intérêt du trap. Avec slower projectile tu vas avoir très peu d'aoe et il faut quand même viser les mobs. Si tu prends mine et projectile speed tu peux couvrir tout l'écran, avec minefield tu clean tout instantanément.
> 
> Sinon le nerf ES est arrivé, perso je le trouve bien gentil, pour moi LL Guardian sera toujours aussi fort. Je me demande si le nerf va affecter les rares et uniques existants?
> 
> VP + GR disparait, tant mieux c'était vraiment fumé depuis toujours.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Apparemment le legacy ES va rester, bizarre quand même. Mais on avait déjà du legacy bien sale. Ça va quand même rendre le standard vraiment, vraiment trivial pour certains


C'est juste que le feeling/gameplay des mines j'aime pas, le coup de la valse a deux temps ca me perturbe (et le perso a l'air de faire ca quand il les declenche https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh7lp9umG2I )
Le slower projectile c'est le 6eme link, donc c'est pour jamais vu que je n'ai jamais eu de 6L ever. Apres, je suis persuade qu'avec la progression naturelle d'EK, l'equipement et l'arbre, la perte de projectile speed peut se compenser et couvrir suffisament (et couvrir l'ecran c'est un 1st world probleme pour les gens en 4K. J'ai aucun souci a couvrir assez de surface visible sur mon 24" en 1080  ::):  )

----------


## Kamikaze

Il faut prendre le passive detonating mine is instant pour pas avoir le feeling bizarre. Quand je dis couvrir l'écran c'est pour l'aoe quoi, t'es beaucoup plus safe avec des EK qui offscreen presque qu'avec une petite AOE.

Sinon si tu joues un setup detonating mine (genre spell totem + deto ou CwC + deto) tu auras moins le feeling en deux temps

----------


## Ravine

Ouais mais les mines elles font pas *fwouwouwouw  *Clic**, alors que les traps, si.

----------


## Jalkar

Les traps tu te contraint à un cooldwon de 4sec. Qui est consommé dès que tu joue avec cluster trap.
Avec un skill comme EK qui normalement se cast vite, tu limite grandement ton cast

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a le *clic* quand tu les poses  ::ninja::  manque plus que le fwouwouwouw, tu peux le faire avec la bouche  ::ninja::

----------


## Ravine

> Les traps tu te contraint à un cooldwon de 4sec. Qui est consommé dès que tu joue avec cluster trap.
> Avec un skill comme EK qui normalement se cast vite, tu limite grandement ton cast


C'est le cas pour tous les traps d'avoir un Cooldown. C'est pour ca qu'ils ont des nodes de Cooldown Recovery (30% en dessous de CI, 40% dans l'ascendancy). L'interet des traps ce sont les multiplicateurs de dommages. 
http://poedb.tw/us/gem.php?cn=Support+Skill+Gem#Trap

Trap Support: 40% more
Trap Damage: 40% more
Cluster Trap: 36% less
Donc ca fait grosso modo un 40% more, sans risque de Reflect, pour couvrir tout l'ecran.

L'argument du casting, certes, mais je dirais que c'est le cas de tous les spells d'etre castes "rapidement" (pour augmenter le DPS, tout le monde colle Spell Echo). Du coup je ne comprends pas trop la remarque

----------


## Jalkar

> C'est le cas pour tous les traps d'avoir un Cooldown. C'est pour ca qu'ils ont des nodes de Cooldown Recovery (30% en dessous de CI, 40% dans l'ascendancy). L'interet des traps ce sont les multiplicateurs de dommages. 
> http://poedb.tw/us/gem.php?cn=Support+Skill+Gem#Trap
> 
> Trap Support: 40% more
> Trap Damage: 40% more
> Cluster Trap: 36% less
> Donc ca fait grosso modo un 40% more, sans risque de Reflect, pour couvrir tout l'ecran.
> 
> L'argument du casting, certes, mais je dirais que c'est le cas de tous les spells d'etre castes "rapidement" (pour augmenter le DPS, tout le monde colle Spell Echo). Du coup je ne comprends pas trop la remarque


Le reflect ne pose de problème à mon perso que quand il est sur la map (un mob reflect tout seul je ne le sent pas)
Tu as les même modifier sur les mines  ::P: 

Un avis que j'ai trouvé très intéressant sur le sujet c'est celui de Pohx qui a bcp joué trapper par le passé : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsPs6YBGGho

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai testé le mine EK, similaire à celui de Pohx mais avec beaucoup plus de proj speed.

C'est pire que violent surtout dans une map open.

En gros tu peux rester au milieu d'une breach et insta kill, même les rares, qui sont en périphérie de la breach.

Et pour le single target, si tu veux tuer les boss plus vites, tu peux jouer coated shrapnel en 25% ou plus (car minefiled fait que tu touches beaucoup de fois) ou pathfinder avec l'ascend qui poison sur flask, double dip avec les mines et boum

----------


## Ravine

Oui ok le cooldown, mais comme il le fait remarquer, ca ne devrait pas etre un souci de toute facon, vu que l'objectif est de one shot tout ce qui bouge.

Si la discussion c'est Mines vs Traps, c'est vraiment pour moi une question de feeling. J'ai joue Mines, ok c'etait cool, mais je prefere les Traps.

----------


## CaMarchePas

A nouveau une box offerte pour toute dépense de points sur le shop pour ce week end.

Et la semaine prochaine y'aurait une offre avec Twich/Amazone prime : 3 mtx offert en reliant son compte PoE à Twich et activant le premium qui aura alors une offre gratuite de 30j. A voir quand ça sera actif car là ça me propose juste amazone prime, dont j'ai déjà profité de la promo y'a un certains temps... j'espère que la promo Twich sera différenciée...

----------


## Jalkar

> A nouveau une box offerte pour toute dépense de points sur le shop pour ce week end.
> 
> Et la semaine prochaine y'aurait une offre avec Twich/Amazone prime : 3 mtx offert en reliant son compte PoE à Twich et activant le premium qui aura alors une offre gratuite de 30j. A voir quand ça sera actif car là ça me propose juste amazone prime, dont j'ai déjà profité de la promo y'a un certains temps... j'espère que la promo Twich sera différenciée...


c'est à partir du 23

----------


## Kamikaze

Pour revenir sur l'ES un peu j'ai fini mon RF LL Guardian, y'a plus qu'à finir le lvling.

Mais je joue un setup qui montre bien à quel point c'est abusé je pense (notamment disci).

Je joue: Prism Guardian, Alpha Howl, Solaris, Ephemeral Edge, RainbowStride, Gloves 30 more DOT, Voideye, Bated Breath.

Et Amulette STR + DEX + ES et Ring + ES.

Donc en résumé strictement aucune gear ES à part les bottes, belt, 1 ring et 1 amu (et c'est pas des rolls extra). Et je joue 7 uniques.

Et pourtant avec quasi aucun node ES sur le tree j'ai 5K ES avant le lvl 75... là où un build life doit investir massivement pour s'en approcher.

Disci est lvl 15.

Donc quand j'approcherai de 90/85 je vais facilement toucher le 10K ES. Si jamais je rajoute Shavs dans le tas, un unset ring avec ES et un Helmet ES avec Reduce Reserved, on tape les 15k + très facilement.

Et en cadeau j'ai 5K+ armor et over max res partout, avec un shield et de la chance to block.

----------


## Zephy

> A nouveau une box offerte pour toute dépense de points sur le shop pour ce week end.
> 
> Et la semaine prochaine y'aurait une offre avec Twich/Amazone prime : 3 mtx offert en reliant son compte PoE à Twich et activant le premium qui aura alors une offre gratuite de 30j. A voir quand ça sera actif car là ça me propose juste amazone prime, dont j'ai déjà profité de la promo y'a un certains temps... j'espère que la promo Twich sera différenciée...


Divine Herald  dans la box gratos , c'est beauuuu  ::P:

----------


## Jalkar

Hier j'ai joué avec la leaguestone "Thief's Nemesis"... c'est drole mais ca fait mal au yeux.

----------


## thomzon

Je vous vois parler de tester des builds super rapidement. Vous faites comment pour leveller aussi vite et trouver tout ce matos unique ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Je vous vois parler de tester des builds super rapidement. Vous faites comment pour leveller aussi vite et trouver tout ce matos unique ?


Ben déjà on va un peut plus vite qu'un casual pour arriver en merciless. Et le matos, ben après 2.5 mois de league, on a de quoi les acheter si on ne les a pas déjà !

----------


## Kamikaze

Perso j'adore tester des builds donc je reroll souvent et  j'ai largement battu mon record de reroll cette league, j'en suis au moins à 10 persos ou plus au lvl 80, dont la grande majorité a rip  :Emo:  (HC Only).

Sans Gear de lvling je mets environ 2/3 jours à toucher le lvl 80 avec un build qui """fonctionne""" (pas complètement expérimental) environ, grosso modo, entre 15/20h pour le lvl 80, deux trois soirées.

Avec Gear de lvling je touche dried lake merciless vraiment très vite et tu cumules pas mal de currency pendant le process de lvling et je peux descendre à 10/12h pour lvl 75+

Le truc c'est qu'il faut souvent jouer un build spécial pour lvl et éventuellement utiliser les 24 points de respec offerts par les quêtes.

Le truc de base c'est de toujours être 3 niveaux en dessous du lvl de la zone courante et avancer non stop. Tu fais beaucoup de currency en farmant des zones de ton lvl, même à bas niveau. Il faut utiliser un filtre strict (j'utilise l'avant dernier niveau de sévérité du neversink, celui juste avant le filtre pour farm uber atziri).

Ne jamais ramasser de scroll par exemple (qui n'apparaissent même pas avec le filtre que j'évoque) et en cas de besoin de scroll on utilise la transmute recipe, tu vendor des transmuts pour des scrolls.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour te donner une idée tu dois pouvoir faire le mode normal en 4/6 heures ou moins (les tops players font 1h30 sans aucune gear et sans mourir), c'est le plus long si tu n'as pas de gear de lvling, en cruel le build démarre souvent à pouvoir cogner donc ça va vite, tu peux viser 4/5heures, merciless il faut faire un minimum gaffe au res et rush pour dried lake.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mon record cette league c'est mon premier perso en SSF, donc sans currency. Me rappelle plus exactement mais j'étais pas loin du lvl 80 en 6h je pense.

Templar dual Flame totem. En arme du prends des spectre rares avec le max de cast speed possible, éventuellement added damage to spell et ele damage. Tu prends un 4 link RBBB n'importe ou et tu colles 3 multipier dedans avec flame totem (ele focus, controlled destru et totem & minion ele res). Le reste des gears tu prends de la res et de la vie

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah et double herald (thunder ice) pour le tree tu prends exclusivement des degats elem, totem et cast speed

----------


## asura

Voila ce que je ressens avec tout mes persos en jouant à POE  ::(:

----------


## thomzon

Merci Kamikaze pour la réponse détaillée.

Le trade me fait un peu peur, ça manque d'interface pour pouvoir parcourir un peu ce qui est dispo je trouve.
Là je suis sur mon premier perso donc je découvre le jeu et j'avance à l'aise en utilisant les leaguestones. Pour le second j'essaierai d'appliquer tout ça pour aller vite  ::): 

Ca fait quelques heures de jeux que je procrastine l'installation d'un script, je viens d'installer NeverSink de base, on va voir ce que ça donne  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Pour Neversink je te recommander les version "Slick" bien plus jolies, le autres donnent mal au crane je trouve

https://github.com/NeverSinkDev/NeverSink-Filter

Mais si tu débutes te prends pas la tête, découvre le jeu  ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si tu veux un exemple de lvling rapide sans gear:

----------


## Zodex

Salut,

J'ai une question. En attendant la version finale de Grim Dawn, je me tâte à essayer PoE. Problème: je suis connecté sur un des hotspot Wifi de mon bled. Donc comme tous les hotspot, ça fluctue, et parfois (rarement) ça coupe. Comme malheureusement PoE demande une connexion permanente, je voulais savoir:

1/ Y aura-t-il du lag, sachant que quand je télécharge ça ocille entre 700k/s et 3M/s,
2/ La sauvegarde, ça se passe comment? Par exemple, si j'ai une micro-coupure de connexion, je vais être éjecté et devrais recommencer la quète/niveau/boss?
3/ Plus important: le jeu est-il fini, ou des équilibrages sont-ils encore prévus?

Merci pour vos réponses!

EDIT - Tiens, encore une question: en solo, le jeu est-il aussi confus et illisible que ce que l'on voit sur la vidéo postée par Jalkar le 19?

----------


## Ravine

Non, ca c'est un cas extreme.

----------


## Kamikaze

Joue en mode predictive, pas lockstep, tu verras ça dans les options. Oui le jeu est fini mais update constamment avec une grosse update dans les prochains mois.

Y'a pas de sauvegarde, tu perds rien, faut se refaire le chemin à la limite mais c'est jamais long.

Si tu veux voir du vrai gameplay regarde la vidéo que j'ai postée juste au-dessus.

----------


## Zodex

> Joue en mode predictive, pas lockstep, tu verras ça dans les options. Oui le jeu est fini mais update constamment avec une grosse update dans les prochains mois.
> 
> Y'a pas de sauvegarde, tu perds rien, faut se refaire le chemin à la limite mais c'est jamais long.
> 
> Si tu veux voir du vrai gameplay regarde la vidéo que j'ai postée juste au-dessus.


Bah ça me donne pas envie. Le mec commence lv1, il ne perd pas un seul point de vie, et à peine quelques points de bouclier, et gagne 6 lvs en 2 minutes en tuant moins de 10 mobs. Malgré tout je verrais à la prochaine grosse màj dont tu parles pour le tester, je peux me le permettre vu la gratuité...
Merci pour vos réponses.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est un des meilleurs joueurs du jeu. Tu arriveras pas à faire ça et tu vas mourir assez vite

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai une question. En attendant la version finale de Grim Dawn, je me tâte à essayer PoE. Problème: je suis connecté sur un des hotspot Wifi de mon bled. Donc comme tous les hotspot, ça fluctue, et parfois (rarement) ça coupe. Comme malheureusement PoE demande une connexion permanente, je voulais savoir:
> 
> 1/ Y aura-t-il du lag, sachant que quand je télécharge ça ocille entre 700k/s et 3M/s,
> 2/ La sauvegarde, ça se passe comment? Par exemple, si j'ai une micro-coupure de connexion, je vais être éjecté et devrais recommencer la quète/niveau/boss?
> 3/ Plus important: le jeu est-il fini, ou des équilibrages sont-ils encore prévus?
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses!
> ...


Je joue régulièrement en 3G (partage de connexion avec mon téléphone) et si ce n'est pas extra ça passe bien quand même.
Le lag ça devrait aller, même si ça dépend aussi de l'état de la connexion et ce qu'il y a dessus, mais si tu télécharges à cette vitesse t'as aucun soucis à te faire.
Mod lockstep ou predictive ça se teste, avant j'étais en predictive, ben en fait je trouve ça plus agréable en lockstep avec la 3G très limite... alors que chez moi lors du changement de connexion c'était mieux en predictive sur le Free wifi du voisin... Faut tester les deux. (en gros en predictive par moment tu vas avoir des rollbacks et tu ne sauras pas tout de suite que t'es pas où tu penses alors qu'en lockstep ça va freeze puis tout s'accélérer). (ces deux mods sont une option dans le jeu qui change la gestion réseau, tu perds ta zone me semble et tu dois le faire sur l'écran de login pour changer).


La sauvegarde est en direct, tu as fais ou tu n'as pas pu faire un truc, tu peux pas faire un truc et que ça ne soit pas enregistré, sauf plantage serveur (global ou pas de bol celui où était ta zone, mais c'est vraiment très rare). Au pire tu devras refaire le chemin jusqu'à ta zone vu que ton portail se sera fermé avec ta déco (d'où l'intérêt de prendre les WP). Et au pire du pire : le temps que tu rejoignes ta zone ben elle a fermé (8-15 minutes de délais selon la zone), mais en prenant en compte que ça ne ferme pas la zone si y'a quelqu'un d'autre dedans. 

Le jeu est fini : oui et non. Le jeu est très bien fini, et change tout le temps. Là dans 15 jours commence la béta de la 3.0, qui fera disparaitre les modes cruel et merciless mais rajoutera 5 actes de jeu... Donc si tu joues maintenant, surtout sans jamais avoir joué tu auras le temps quand même de découvrir le jeu, et si tu avances bien, comme sur quasi tous les h&s tu recommenceras en difficulté suivante pour continuer ton perso. Mais en 3.0 (fin juillet/courant aout à priori) tu pourras faire d'une traite les dix actes, rien à recommencer. 

Les deux options se valent, tu as déjà de quoi bien potasser avant l'arriver des nouveaux actes, et ces actes retireront le côté rédhibitoire de recommencer l'histoire 2 fois.

Autre particularité de poe : le jeu se joue surtout en ligue de 3 mois, avec le standard à côté (sc/hc). En standard tu fais ton jeu comme tu veux ça disparaitra pas. Quand une ligue commence tout le monde (qui l'a rejoint) repart de zéro, pas de perso, pas de stuff. Donc du monde pour progresser. Genre si tu débutes là maintenant en standard ou ligue legacy (bientôt finie), ça va être relativement désert pour grouper (pendant le leveling), si tu joues dans une nouvelle ligue, tu auras beaucoup de monde partout (surtout en 3.0). Même remarque que précédemment : si tu commences maintenant, tu peux apprendre le jeu sans te sentir rushé par une team de bourrin qui vont tout tuer et rien lire en 30 secondes.




> Bah ça me donne pas envie. Le mec commence lv1, il ne perd pas un seul point de vie, et à peine quelques points de bouclier, et gagne 6 lvs en 2 minutes en tuant moins de 10 mobs. Malgré tout je verrais à la prochaine grosse màj dont tu parles pour le tester, je peux me le permettre vu la gratuité...
> Merci pour vos réponses.


Comme l'indique Kami, c'est un des meilleurs joueurs du jeu (souvent dans les premiers du classement, en hardcore, et même en solo maintenant :° ) et qui fait des courses en plus de faire la course au lvl100 à chaque ligue. Donc là c'est LE cas extrème de rush pour arriver le plus vite possible à la fin du jeu et xp en map. C'est un autre aspect du jeu, et, surtout quand on débute, ça ne concerne pas du tout tout le monde ni même la majorité des joueurs. Tu fais ça surtout quand tu veux aller le plus vite possible et que tu connais le jeu par cœur et pas envie de te promener tout le long...

Si ça te rassure : j'ai un des plus gros temps de jeu ici et pourtant hier soir j'ai recommencé un perso en mode cool Raoul en HC (ssf legacy) et j'ai mis plus d'une heure trente pour faire le premier acte, le truc qu'il a rushé en 13 minutes et 40 secondes... :° Lors des nouvelles ligues on est souvent autour d'une heure par acte en prenant notre temps, en rushant et stuffé on peut "facilement" descendre à une demi heure par acte, surtout si t'es en groupe (certaines parties peuvent se faire séparément pour gagner du temps).

----------


## Zephy

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai une question. En attendant la version finale de Grim Dawn, je me tâte à essayer PoE. Problème: je suis connecté sur un des hotspot Wifi de mon bled. Donc comme tous les hotspot, ça fluctue, et parfois (rarement) ça coupe. Comme malheureusement PoE demande une connexion permanente, je voulais savoir:
> 
> 1/ Y aura-t-il du lag, sachant que quand je télécharge ça ocille entre 700k/s et 3M/s,
> 2/ La sauvegarde, ça se passe comment? Par exemple, si j'ai une micro-coupure de connexion, je vais être éjecté et devrais recommencer la quète/niveau/boss?
> 3/ Plus important: le jeu est-il fini, ou des équilibrages sont-ils encore prévus?
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses!
> ...


Si tu veux commencer le jeu_ , il ya de bons professeurs dans la guilde dont un qui aime faire des builds bordeliques  ::P:

----------


## Zodex

> (en gros en predictive par moment tu vas avoir des rollbacks et tu ne sauras pas tout de suite que t'es pas où tu penses alors qu'en lockstep ça va freeze puis tout s'accélérer). (ces deux mods sont une option dans le jeu qui change la gestion réseau, tu perds ta zone me semble et tu dois le faire sur l'écran de login pour changer). Ouais je vois comme l'effet accordéon de Titan Quest
> 
> 
> La sauvegarde est en direct, tu as fais ou tu n'as pas pu faire un truc, tu peux pas faire un truc et que ça ne soit pas enregistré, sauf plantage serveur (global ou pas de bol celui où était ta zone, mais c'est vraiment très rare). Au pire tu devras refaire le chemin jusqu'à ta zone vu que ton portail se sera fermé avec ta déco (d'où l'intérêt de prendre les WP). Et au pire du pire : le temps que tu rejoignes ta zone ben elle a fermé (8-15 minutes de délais selon la zone), mais en prenant en compte que ça ne ferme pas la zone si y'a quelqu'un d'autre dedans. Ok pas très grave donc.
> 
> Le jeu est fini : oui et non. Le jeu est très bien fini, et change tout le temps. Là dans 15 jours commence la béta de la 3.0, qui fera disparaitre les modes cruel et merciless mais rajoutera 5 actes de jeu... Donc si tu joues maintenant, surtout sans jamais avoir joué tu auras le temps quand même de découvrir le jeu, et si tu avances bien, comme sur quasi tous les h&s tu recommenceras en difficulté suivante pour continuer ton perso. Mais en 3.0 (fin juillet/courant aout à priori) tu pourras faire d'une traite les dix actes, rien à recommencer. Mmh bon du coup je préfère attendre. Sur Grim Dawn j'avais envie de tout reroll à chaque màj  C'est pour ça que j'ai arrêté et que j'attends l'add-on.
> 
> Autre particularité de poe : le jeu se joue surtout en ligue de 3 mois, avec le standard à côté (sc/hc). En standard tu fais ton jeu comme tu veux ça disparaitra pas. Quand une ligue commence tout le monde (qui l'a rejoint) repart de zéro, pas de perso, pas de stuff. Donc du monde pour progresser. Genre si tu débutes là maintenant en standard ou ligue legacy (bientôt finie), ça va être relativement désert pour grouper (pendant le leveling), si tu joues dans une nouvelle ligue, tu auras beaucoup de monde partout (surtout en 3.0). Même remarque que précédemment : si tu commences maintenant, tu peux apprendre le jeu sans te sentir rushé par une team de bourrin qui vont tout tuer et rien lire en 30 secondes. Alors là: "Ligue, grouper, team, monde partout", tout ça, ça me parle pas, j'ai HORREUR du multi. Je ne joue qu'en solo.
> 
> ...





> Si tu veux commencer le jeu_ , il ya de bons professeurs dans la guilde dont un qui aime faire des builds bordeliques


Je préfère expérimenter et découvrir mes builds par moi-même  ::): 


Merci pour vos retours, tous, vous êtes chouettes.

----------


## Jalkar

> EDIT - Tiens, encore une question: en solo, le jeu est-il aussi confus et illisible que ce que l'on voit sur la vidéo postée par Jalkar le 19?


Clairement pas  ::): 

La c'est un cas de jeux extreme. La map que je run est "tuné" pour avoir une densité extrême. Ajouter à ca "Beyond" qui fait que quand tu tues les monstres ils ont la chance d'en faire spawn d'autre. et moi qui utilise une leaguestone bien précise qui me permet de voler un mod sur les rare (jaune) que je tue. Plus je tue vite, plus j'en cumule et plus c'est n'importe quoi .

----------


## Kamikaze

Nom de dieu, toutes ces nouvelles animations et décors, cette 3.0 sera-t-elle vraiment celle qu'on attend  ::o:   ::o:   ::o:

----------


## thomzon

J'ai acheté un petit support pack hier, avec le temps que j'ai déjà investi gratuitement je peux me permettre ça. Du coup j'ai pris les 3 types de stash tab spéciaux (currencies, essences, divination cards), c'est vraiment très sympa.

Petite question, je vais bientôt attaquer le merciless avec mon juggernaut cyclone, et je sens que côté matos ça va devenir difficile. Y a-t-il un site qui recense pour la ligue en cours le prix moyen par unique ? C'est possible d'acheter des choses sans avoir d'exalted orb ? J'en ai pas encore une seule...

Sinon des conseils pour monter les résistances élémentaires / chaos ?

----------


## Jalkar

> J'ai acheté un petit support pack hier, avec le temps que j'ai déjà investi gratuitement je peux me permettre ça. Du coup j'ai pris les 3 types de stash tab spéciaux (currencies, essences, divination cards), c'est vraiment très sympa.
> 
> Petite question, je vais bientôt attaquer le merciless avec mon juggernaut cyclone, et je sens que côté matos ça va devenir difficile. Y a-t-il un site qui recense pour la ligue en cours le prix moyen par unique ? C'est possible d'acheter des choses sans avoir d'exalted orb ? J'en ai pas encore une seule...
> 
> Sinon des conseils pour monter les résistances élémentaires / chaos ?


pour les prix des uniques : poe.ninja
Pour les résists : jouer avec des Rare plutôt que des uniques  :;): 
Tu dois pouvoir t'équiper correctement avec moins de 10 Chaos (0.1ex)

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu peux monter Juggernaut en merciless facile juste avec des chaos. Pour le prix des items va sur poe.trade. Vise des rares avec un Juggernaut, pas des uniques. En unique tu prends Marohi Erqi ou Kaom's Primacy, selon que tu joues Axe ou Mace, ça suffit largement pour merciless.

Pour les res tu peux ignorer le chaos. Pour capper les res tu fais ça avec les rings, principalement et tous les autres slots d'équipements. Tu vas sur poe.trade et tu cherches des items en triant par #Total % elem res, tu verras c'est simple, joue un peu avec le truc.

Marohi Erqi ou Kaom Primacy c'est 1 chaos ou 2, ça coute rien, et du matos rare avec des res c'est pareil

---

Tu peux même aller en map facile avec ces deux armes

----------


## thomzon

Merci pour les infos vous êtes top  ::):

----------


## alogos

Petite précision, faut choper du maximum life sur la plupart du matos aussi, pas que des res.
T'as aussi un raccourci "+PSEUDO Total to maximum life" sous POE Trade. vise 60 de life et 60 de res minimum facile, tu devrais pas dépasser la chaos. Fini par les boots pour voir combien de move speed tu peux t'accorder.

----------


## Kamikaze

La movespeed est largement prioritaire sur quasiment tout le reste; vaut mieux commencer par là en fait, surtout en Cyclone, 25% mini, 30% c'est parfait. Et tu fais avec le reste pour capper tes res. C'est de l'optimisation par contrainte. Car si tu commences à acheter une super paire de botte avec plein de res mais 0 movement speed tu vas te retrouver avec des rings très peu optimisés.

En gros si tu as les moyens/le temps d'optimiser pour juggernaut faut viser un truc du genre (par ordre de contrainte/importance/facilité à avoir), je te donne ça pour t'aider à comprendre les prix/savoir quoi prendre quand t'as le choix entre plusieurs:

1) Boot: 30% movespeed
2) Gloves: 10% + Atk Speed
3) Belt: 30%+ Elem Damage with Weapon, Movespeed, Flat Armour
4) Helmet: Enchant du Lab, Intell si besoin
5) Amulet: %Increase Armour, Added Phys, %Increase Elem Damage with attack, Life/Mana Leech
6) Rings: Atk Speed, Added Phys, Elreon (si tu joues cyclone sans blood magic par exemple) -x mana cost, Leech

Et bien sûr en 0) Priorité globale: Res Cappées (voire overcappées pour les curses enemies), Life, Strength, Armour

----------


## thomzon

Merci Kami pour les détails, je joue avec poe.trade, c'est vraiment pas mal. Je vais déjà essayer de choper une arme vu que j'ai le niveau, j'achèterai le reste quand je me sentirai bridé ou que je morflerai trop. J'ai déjà des botes +20%, et j'ai mis les 2 premiers points de Juggernaut dans les +10%, du coup il court déjà comme un lapin.

----------


## Jalkar

> Merci Kami pour les détails, je joue avec poe.trade, c'est vraiment pas mal. Je vais déjà essayer de choper une arme vu que j'ai le niveau, j'achèterai le reste quand je me sentirai bridé ou que je morflerai trop. J'ai déjà des botes +20%, et j'ai mis les 2 premiers points de Juggernaut dans les +10%, du coup il court déjà comme un lapin.


LE truc c'est que Cyclone, plus tu court vite, plus tu tape vite. Donc 25/30% de MS sur tes bottes ca revient à augmenter ton DPS  ::):

----------


## thomzon

Ah bon je croyais que ça dépendant de l'attack speed.
C'est ce que semble indiquer le wiki: http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Cyclone

Du coup le movement speed c'est pas juste pour pouvoir changer de direction plus rapidement, et surtout traverser les cartes plus vite ?

----------


## Jalkar

https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Cyclone

Après relecture, j'ai dit de la merde, c'est surtout que ca te donne plus de contrôle sur ton perso, donc plus de dps "effectif" (tu peux revenir plus vite sur le monstre une fois que tu lui a passé à travers)

----------


## comodorecass

Bonjour, j'ai lu plusieurs date pour la fin de la Legacy League, 29 Mai et 22 Juillet? C'est laquelle la bonne?

----------


## Kamikaze

Juillet, ça a été étendu

----------


## thomzon

Vous pensez quoi des anneaux "Thief's Torment Prismatic Ring" ? Et on peut vraiment pas en équiper d'autre si on en met un ?

----------


## Ravine

-bwof
-oui, on ne peut vraiment pas equiper d'autre anneau (l'espace est bloque)

----------


## thomzon

En fait je cherche une alternative à la gemme de support Blood magic, pour l'instant sans ça impossible de gérer mon mana. Surtout avec Hatred + Warlord's Mark/Blasphemy.

----------


## Ravine

http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Hezmana%27s_Bloodlust

----------


## thomzon

Oui j'aimerais bien mais du coup faut au moins 4-5 links pour que je sois bien, et ça coute cher cher  ::): 

Pour l'instant j'ai la robe blanche moche avec les 6 links blancs, du coup j'y mets un cyclone bien chargé.

----------


## Jalkar

> Oui j'aimerais bien mais du coup faut au moins 4-5 links pour que je sois bien, et ça coute cher cher 
> 
> Pour l'instant j'ai la robe blanche moche avec les 6 links blancs, du coup j'y mets un cyclone bien chargé.


c'est la qu'il est important de bien lire

 ::): 

ce n'est pas "socketed attacks are support by bloodmagic" mais "attacks have blood magic".
ca veut dire que tu n'utilises pas la gemme. et pour tout les skill ayant le tag "attacks" ca reviendra à faire comme si tu avais le noeud "blood magic" dans l'arbre

----------


## thomzon

Ah putaing, en effet !

Merci, du coup je vais peut-être attendre d'être lvl 64 sous peu histoire de pas acheter 2 armes.

----------


## Jalkar

Décider de chaos spam sur un coup de tête, ca a du bon parfois :





Spoiler Alert! 


20C ::ninja::

----------


## Zephy

Ca vaut beaucoup plus avec %spell  :;):

----------


## Jalkar

> Ca vaut beaucoup plus avec %spell


Je sais le spolier c'est ce que j'ai dépenser  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Changelog pour l'ascendant du scion. Franchement je vois aucun vrai changement, je pense pas que ça la rende particulièrement plus forte.

----------


## Jalkar

> Changelog pour l'ascendant du scion. Franchement je vois aucun vrai changement, je pense pas que ça la rende particulièrement plus forte.


c'est surtout le "While it's largely the passives changing, the "Path of" passives that allow you to start at another class's tree will also grant *two additional passive skills* so that players may gain an immediate increase in power when taking these points. " qui change les choses

sinon le top comment sur reddit à fait la comparaison :
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...anges/dhwz4jd/

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah j'avais pas lu ça, pas mal c'est un bon petit plus. Combiné avec les passives point en plus existants ça pourra peut-être permettre des trucs un peu plus foufou

----------


## Jalkar

oui et faut voir que c'est toujours qu'une "beta", c'est sujet à changement.

Ce qui est le plus important dans l'histoire ce sont les changements sur la subclass "PathFinder". A mon avis ca annonce un nerf chez la ranger aussi :





> Pathfinder
> 
> 10% increased Movement Speed while using a Flask (*New*)
> 50% chance to gain a Flask Charge when you deal a Critical Strike (*New*)
> 30% (+5%) increased Damage while using a Flask (*changed wording from during Flask effect*)
> 10% chance for your Flasks to not consume Charges (*New*)
> *50% increased Flask Charges gained
> 50% chance to avoid Freeze, Shock, Ignite and Bleed during Flask effect
> 4% reduced Elemental Damage taken during Flask effect*



au lieu d'avoir plus de charge "gratuitement", obligation d'investir dans le Crit.
Changement sur les Status Ailment

----------


## Kamikaze

En l'état c'est pas du tout un nerf, tu joues crit, tu as 100% d'uptime sur tes flasks. Ce qui est le gros problème actuel. Donc à moins d'un nerf des flasks OP, ça va rester très fort même si le nerf d'ES devrait calmer un peu le facetank

----------


## Jalkar

> En l'état c'est pas du tout un nerf, tu joues crit, tu as 100% d'uptime sur tes flasks. Ce qui est le gros problème actuel. Donc à moins d'un nerf des flasks OP, ça va rester très fort même si le nerf d'ES devrait calmer un peu le facetank


Pour moi c'est un nerf dans le sens ou pour en profiter tu te DOIS de jouer Crit. Alors qu'avant tu pouvais en profiter peut importe le build. Ca impact le stuff que tu peux porter / L'arbre que tu dois construire;

----------


## CaMarchePas

> c'est surtout le "While it's largely the passives changing, the "Path of" passives that allow you to start at another class's tree will also grant *two additional passive skills* so that players may gain an immediate increase in power when taking these points. " qui change les choses
> 
> sinon le top comment sur reddit à fait la comparaison :
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...anges/dhwz4jd/


Pour moi la partie la plus importante c'est :
"With the defining features of other Ascendancy classes available and able to be paired with each other, this should increase the power of the Ascendant to be more comparable with other classes and enable some previously never before seen combinations"

Dans le contexte cette précision me semble indiquer qu'on pourra avoir deux ascendances de la même classe, alors qu'actuellement on ne peut pas. 

Genre là tu peux pas faire un ascendant raider ET deadeye, alors qu'avec ce changement tu pourrais et donc coupler les gains sur les projectiles (dont le +1 projectiles) et avoir onslaught on max frenzy et génération de frenzy charges sur les rares et uniques... 

Tu rajoutes à ça comme tu indiques que tu récupères deux skills points en prenant le départ de l'autre classe, que t'as chopé deux skills points juste avant (les nodes avant/après le choix d'ascendance) et que si tu fais tous les labs il te reste 2 points pour soit deux fois +40 (ou 20/20) stats soit +40 et +1 skill points, ça fait pas mal d'avantages pour chercher un build via la scion que part une classe "normale".

edit : heu non, ça peut pas être ça... par ce que du coup avec 8 points on peut prendre 4 ascendances dans deux classes du coup !  ::o:

----------


## thomzon

Messieurs, petites questions sur cet anneau. Pas très clair pour moi, le gain de +100 par socket, c'est seulement sur le socket de l'anneau en question, ou bien sur tous les sockets équipés par le perso ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Messieurs, petites questions sur cet anneau. Pas très clair pour moi, le gain de +100 par socket, c'est seulement sur le socket de l'anneau en question, ou bien sur tous les sockets équipés par le perso ?


Seulement sur l'anneau, faut pas déconner hein !  ::P: 




> Pour moi la partie la plus importante c'est :
> "With the defining features of other Ascendancy classes available and able to be paired with each other, this should increase the power of the Ascendant to be more comparable with other classes and enable some previously never before seen combinations"
> 
> Dans le contexte cette précision me semble indiquer qu'on pourra avoir deux ascendances de la même classe, alors qu'actuellement on ne peut pas. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> edit : heu non, ça peut pas être ça... par ce que du coup avec 8 points on peut prendre 4 ascendances dans deux classes du coup !


Bon j'ai lu les réponses à la news, et plusieurs lisent comme moi, donc plusieurs ascendances d'une même classe disponibles... Mais pas encore de réponse officielle. 

Du coup ça m'intéresse pas mal là, j'ai pas regardé toutes les possibilités mais en gros on pourrait avoir les 3 ascendances d'une même classe ET le départ de cette classe sur l'arbre avec 4 sp cadeaux et +80 stats (le premier et dernier point) ou 4 ascendances de 2 classes (et 2 sp et 80 stats mais pas le départ ailleurs).

Du coup je réfléchis déjà à des trucs genre... assassin saboteur raider deadeye, pour poser des traps qui blind en donnant des power et des frenzy charges tout en faisant des projectiles en plus ! :°

Bon y'a mieux à faire, mais si c'était confirmé, ça me donne envie !

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est local à l'anneau, donc une seule fois

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon y'a mieux à faire, mais si c'était confirmé, ça me donne envie !


Là ça serait vraiment la folie pour le coup si c'est possible

----------


## Ravine

Ca s'alignerait avec les autres ascendances qui ont 4 keystones.

Mais je n'arrive pas a interpreter ca comme "on pourra en choisir 4 cette fois ci". Je pense que si c'etait le cas, ca serait explicitement dans le texte (dans la forme "up to 4")

----------


## Psycho_Ad

C'est la fete du nerf, le gladiator qui perd le spell block ça fait mal au cul... Ca sent le systeme de point de divinité qui ajoute du spell block.  ::P:

----------


## pepito

C'est juste pour l'Ascendant(scion), pas tout le monde, mais ouais ça rend le point assez bof maintenant, mais je pense qu'il vont faire pas mal de tests sur cette classe et comme dis au dessus, si t'as 4 keystone ça peut faire tellement de truc sympas.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Pour ceux avec qui je mappais : j'ai pas ragequit j'ai planté et y'a un patch qui veut pas se faire là. >.>

----------


## Kamikaze

Il a ragequit

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Je confirme, à force de mourir comme un sac j'aurai fait pareil.  ::trollface::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Il a ragequit


T'es pas au courant mais t'as ragequit la guilde.  :tired: 

Bon l'offre Twitch prime c'est bien la même que l'offre Amazon prime donc si vous avez déjà eu un mois gratuit pour Amazon prime, vous pouvez vous couchez dessus si vous n'avez pas une autre CB pour créer un second compte amazon.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est tellement l'arnaque quand la news du soir GGG c'est une vieille promo pourrave au lieu d'une news 3.0

----------


## lekra

P'tit nouveau sur le jeu (commencé un mois après le début de la Legacy League sans savoir qu'il y allait y avoir une V3 même si j'avais un vieux compte qui datait de la release), je ne peux m'empêcher de venir crier mon amûr palmipède !
J'essaye de boucler mon levelling avant la fin de la Legacy pour le moment (Merciless fin acte 1) tout en prenant mon temps...
J'avoue sans problème être encore en phase d'apprentissage & avoir (un peu) foiré mon build (witch flameblast totem) malgré les guides... Mais j'y prends beaucoup de plaisir (maso inside).
Je me suis fais violence pour ne pas claquer un pack lors de la promo stash, préférant réserver mes maigres moyens à l'acquisition d'un pack béta...
Il y avait bien longtemps que je n'avais plus eu hâte comme ça...  :;):

----------


## Zephy

On attend tous la 3.0 , en attendant tu as le temps d'apprendre les bases du jeu et plus , n'hésites pas à poser des questions , ici ou in game , on y répondra  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Amatwitch premium episode 3 : j'ai testé pour vous une solution pas rassurante proposée dans les commentaires, en fait testée car si ça ne me profitait pas ça aurait profité à ma soeur (qui allait faire l'abo amazone) donc autant tester c'était pas perdu !

Donc si vous avez déjà utilisé la période d'essai amazone prime : vous vous abonnez quand même, pour un an donc, vous activez twitch premium, vous liez votre compte poe et votre compte twitch, vous vérifiez que vous avez bien récupéré les items puis sur amazone => premium => votre compte premium (en bas) => résilier l'abonnement (à gauche en dessous de la date du paiement) => normalement le deuxième bouton c'est "résiliez maintenant et vous serez remboursé de 49€ pour le restant de l'abonnement non utilisé".

Aucune idée si ça fonctionne que sur le pro rata de la durée restante ou si ce n'est que dans le cas indiqué dans les cgu (j'ai pas vérifié, juste plusieurs quote sur l'article poe) où on a 3 jours je crois pour résiliez l'abo amazon premium si on n'a passé aucune commande ou profité d'aucun avantage payant.

----------


## lekra

> On attend tous la 3.0 , en attendant tu as le temps d'apprendre les bases du jeu et plus , n'hésites pas à poser des questions , ici ou in game , on y répondra


Merci  :;):

----------


## Hlodwig

J'ai vue il y a peu une vidéo expliquant sur ce qu'il advient des persos après qu'une saison se termine (deviennent jouable en normal).
Mais le mode normal, ça permet de faire quoi au final ? C'est encore possible de refaire un parcours (scénario) ?

Je demande car c'est pour le 29 la fin de Legacy et je pense pas avoir le temps de faire ça.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça finit le 22 juillet pas le 29 mai donc tu auras le temps, ça a été étendu. Sinon:

Hardcore------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------>
Standard------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------>
...|--------------------League Standard #1---------x...|--------------------League Standard #2---------x
...|--------------------League Hardcore #1---------x...|--------------------League Hardcore #2---------x

Les leagues durent environ 3 mois et à la fin des leagues tu rejoins les modes éternels, standard si tu étais en league standard et de même pour hardcore.

Donc oui tu peux continuer de faire absolument tout pareil avec ton perso, aucun problème.

----------


## Hlodwig

Ok, merci pour ta réponse    :;):

----------


## Vargr

22 juillet la fin de la league ?
Elle se finie bien après le lancement de la 3.0 du coup ?

----------


## Kamikaze

22 j'ai dit

----------


## alogos

La date de fin est le 13 juin, et n'est que pour faire jolie, ce sera en parallèle de la beta jusqu'à la 3.0.0
(EDIT: Juillet, pas juin)
Je ne sais pas du tout d'où il sors le 22, mais si tu veux savoir comment ça marche : http://api.pathofexile.com/leagues/Legacy

Sinon pour les ligues et la transition standard : https://sites.google.com/view/poefr/guide-du-jeu/ligues

----------


## Kamikaze

Chris a dit que la date de l'api était un placeholder (13th july) et que c'était plus 22 me semble




> These are placeholder dates (announced date for Beta + 5.5 weeks) so that the Legacy league doesn't end before we're ready for it to. We'll fine-tune them once we know more accurate ones.


Je sais plus ou j'ai vu le 22  :tired:

----------


## Vargr

@alogos : je ne connaissais pas ce GoogleDoc, il tue !!
Merci  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> La date de fin est le 13 juin, et n'est que pour faire jolie, ce sera en parallèle de la beta jusqu'à la 3.0.0


Je ne sais pas si c'est une typo ou une erreur ou un amalgame d'infos mais y'a pas de 13 juin non plus. La seule chose qui a été confirmé c'est que Legacy se terminera en même temps que la béta de la 3.0 / juste avant la release de la 3.0.

Cette béta durera aproximativement 6 semaines, peut être moins, peut être plus. Et elle devrait commencer le 7 juin à 23h, l'heure/date peut encore changer. Cf le dernier article hier : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1902374. 

Du coup en passant le teaser de cette nuit :


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Zephy

Il est tout mignon le boss  ::P:

----------


## Vargr

Tien en passant si l'on pouvait me rajouter à la guilde se serait cool !
Je joue plus en dilletante pour le moment, j'attends la 3.0 pour geeker comme un porc dessus, mais ça me permettra de jouer avec des coin-coin au lieu d'inconnus moins illustres !
Laelyth comme perso !

----------


## Isdrydge

des conseils sur mon perso spé earthquake ? 

https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...dge/characters

----------


## alogos

Je trouves pas ça génial de jouer poison avec si peu de double dip... autant jouer une autre armure et d'autre aura, mettre une seule curse optionnellement sur le cwdt.
Et prendre une plus grosse hache...

----------


## Jalkar

> des conseils sur mon perso spé earthquake ? 
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...dge/characters


L'evasion de la Cospri et tes bottes ne te sert à rien. tu les perds totalement à cause de "Resolute Technique".

Prend le noeuds "Iron Reflexe", ca convertira l'Evasion en Armure. tout en conservant le Spell Dodge des bottes.

----------


## alogos

Lal, t'as inversé Unwavering Stance et Resolute Technique

----------


## Jalkar

Ah oui tiens je suis aller trop vite  ::P:

----------


## Isdrydge

> Je trouves pas ça génial de jouer poison avec si peu de double dip... autant jouer une autre armure et d'autre aura, mettre une seule curse optionnellement sur le cwdt.
> Et prendre une plus grosse hache...


ok je vais voir pour trouver une autre armure.

Pour la hache, je farmais pour me payer une Atziri puis finalement je suis en train de reroll un autre duelist bouclier pour voir. Mais a terme je pense me prendre l'Atziri.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah un vraie date cette fois




> The Legacy Leagues are currently scheduled to end on 11th July at 10am (NZT). This should be a few days out from the launch of The Fall of Oriath to give players some time to sort through their items beforehand.


Je pense attendre la vraie release et pas toucher à la beta, l'attente va être rude

----------


## thomzon

On sait s'il y aura une nouvelle league du coup pour la 3.0 ? Ou ce ne sera qu'en league standard ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> On sait s'il y aura une nouvelle league du coup pour la 3.0 ? Ou ce ne sera qu'en league standard ?


Y'a toujours une nouvelle ligue.

----------


## thomzon

Cool  ::): 

J'ai enfin fini Merciless avec mon juggernaut cyclone, je découvre un peu les maps et l'atlas. Ca a l'air de mettre une bonne grosse branlée à tous les endgames que j'ai vu ailleurs.

M'étonnerait pas que je tente un autre perso avant la 3.0, cyclone c'est drôle mais je commence à me lasser un peu de tourbillonner partout.

----------


## Jeliel

Hello à vous.

Avec la release de la 3.0 approchante quel est le meilleur conseil pour un duo débutant ?

Attendre ?

Foncer ?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Hello à vous.
> 
> Avec la release de la 3.0 approchante quel est le meilleur conseil pour un duo débutant ?
> 
> Attendre ?
> 
> Foncer ?


Autant attendre tu seras pas obligé de recommencer le jeu trois fois.

----------


## Kamikaze

Si t'es débutant tu peux justement foncer sans te gâcher l'arrivée de la sortie. pour un vétéran c'est refaire du contenu vu et revu

----------


## Isdrydge

> Hello à vous.
> 
> Avec la release de la 3.0 approchante quel est le meilleur conseil pour un duo débutant ?
> 
> Attendre ?
> 
> Foncer ?


J'ai commencé sur cette league pour préparer la 3.0 et je pense que vu la richesse du jeu, c'était pas négligeable pour comprendre les bases. La league étant encore longue, tu peux lancer un personnage à mon humble avis !

----------


## Enyss

Oui, y'a encore 1 mois et demi de league.

----------


## Vargr

Et ça permet de débloquer des bricoles cosmétiques !

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1904034

Preview de 3D arts en court pour des uniques qu'on attend depuis... un bon moment ! 

J'ai hâte d'avoir un patch note ou une info sur le nombre de skin rajoutée, il en manque un bon paquet quand même !  ::P:

----------


## farfadennichou

Slt tout le monde, je me suis vraiment mis à POE y'a pas longtemps avant j'y jouais en league standard sans suivre de build du coup je me faisais défoncer en normal en suite je m'y suis vraiment mis grâce à un streamer qui m'a donné des conseils du coup j'ai fait un flameblast et un blason flurry. 

Maintenant que la 3.0 arrive j'ai envie de tenter des trucs je vais essayer de faire un perso sans suivre de build précis. Vous auriez des conseils pour theorycraft sans se tromper

----------


## doomeer

Utilise Path of Building, tu pourras essayer plusieurs choix facilement et avoir une idée de la force de ton build comparé à un build tout fait.

----------


## Andeim

Vous savez s'il y aura un pack supporter particulier pour la beta ?
Edit :
Merci à la première page qui mène à l'annonce sur le forum officiel

_Yes, the new set of supporter packs (released simultaneously with the Beta) will all grant access. In addition, we will likely invite players with significant previous support immediately without the need for a purchase. We define this as a purchase of any top-tier pack ($440 or above) or people whose total lifetime purchases combine to $500 or more. For everyone who supports in any amount, thank you. You make expansions like this possible._

----------


## Aghen

Salut,

Avec Isdrydge on s'est mis a poe en prévision de la 3.0.
On commence à lutter sévère, des fois ça roule tout seul, des fois en se fait ouvrir sans comprendre pourquoi, et on arrive plus à avancer sans mourir dans les map (et du coup plus d'xp).
Y'a même certains mobs dont la vie ne bouge même pas.

Bref on commence à stagner a peu près au même endroit, et on aimerait comprendre ce qu'on loupe pour aller plus loin.
on a du mal sur des map T13/14, on a pas réussi à faire Atziri...

link vers mon profil : http://www.pathofexile.com/account/v...hen/characters il s'agit du perso aArntor.

J'aimerai avoir vos avis d'experts pour comprendre ce que j'ai loupé. (y'a peu être un pb de skill aussi  ::): )

----------


## CaMarchePas

Même si t'es avec Kongor, est-ce que tu as l'utilité des nodes +crit ?
T'as iron reflexe mais t'as quoi comme evasion à convertir en dehors de ton casque ?
T'as sunder, mais t'as rien en monotarget. Sunder c'est très bien sur les packs, mais ça chie pas mal sur les gros boss quand même je trouve.
Multistrike sur sunder ça marche bien, mais si t'as que ça et que tu t'en sers sur les boss ça veut dire que t'es immobile le temps de placer les 3 attaques, si tu meurs sur des gros boss, ça peut ne pas aider.
Fortify sur sunder ? Tu peux pas le mettre sur leap slam ? 
Ton ice golem tu pourrais le caser sur le CWDT pour qu'il se lance automatiquement et caser un increase duration sur l'immortal call.
Et pourquoi ice golem ? Les crits aussi ? 
T'as une kaom donc moins de slot donc to totem il perd un slot, virer le golem, mettre enduring cry ailleurs et récupérer le slot pour booster ton totem ?

T'as combien de vie et de dps au tool tip (sunder et warchief) ?

Vous mourrez sur quoi ? 
Vous lancez quoi comme mod de map ?
Quels mobs ne prennent pas de dégâts ? Y'a pas cinquantes options pour ne pas en prendre du  tout : 
-vous avez un dps de moule et vous frappez un fat life / regen life / multiple resistances (genre essence)
-vous frappez des mobs sous divine shrine (ou tempête divine)
-vous frappez un guardian invoqué par un pack de bearer of the guardian (faut tuer tout le pack pour qu'il perde le symbole de la divine shrine)
-un ou deux rogues et Oak ont un bon immortal call donc ça peut être long à buter

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Vire détermination et prend hatred, tu feras beaucoup plus de dps.

Par contre t'es pas cappé en res, je te vois à 121% en cold.

Et tu peux ptet regarder pour changer ton arme, c'est sympa au début la kongor, mais en t13/14 tu vas commencer à t'essoufler. Et je prendrai pas fortify en support, plutot wed, et fortify sur le leap slam.

Ah et tes anneaux sont vraiment pas tops.  ::P: 

Et avec ça tu peux faire un meilleur résumé du perso

http://poe-profile.info/profile/aghen/aArntor

----------


## Aghen

> Même si t'es avec Kongor, est-ce que tu as l'utilité des nodes +crit ?
> T'as iron reflexe mais t'as quoi comme evasion à convertir en dehors de ton casque ?
> T'as sunder, mais t'as rien en monotarget. Sunder c'est très bien sur les packs, mais ça chie pas mal sur les gros boss quand même je trouve.
> Multistrike sur sunder ça marche bien, mais si t'as que ça et que tu t'en sers sur les boss ça veut dire que t'es immobile le temps de placer les 3 attaques, si tu meurs sur des gros boss, ça peut ne pas aider.
> Fortify sur sunder ? Tu peux pas le mettre sur leap slam ? 
> Ton ice golem tu pourrais le caser sur le CWDT pour qu'il se lance automatiquement et caser un increase duration sur l'immortal call.
> Et pourquoi ice golem ? Les crits aussi ? 
> T'as une kaom donc moins de slot donc to totem il perd un slot, virer le golem, mettre enduring cry ailleurs et récupérer le slot pour booster ton totem ?
> 
> ...


Alors j'ai 6.3k de vie, j'ai 34 dps sur sunder unbuff (la gemme est lvl 18) et warchief lvl 11 a 14k dps unbuff
les essences on les fait plus en effet  ::): 

je vais voir pour réorganiser les gemmes comme tu indiques

----------


## Zephy

La vie ça va , par contre le dps tu tapes comme une moule asthmatique   ::P:

----------


## Aghen

> Vire détermination et prend hatred, tu feras beaucoup plus de dps.
> 
> Par contre t'es pas cappé en res, je te vois à 121% en cold.
> 
> Et tu peux ptet regarder pour changer ton arme, c'est sympa au début la kongor, mais en t13/14 tu vas commencer à t'essoufler. Et je prendrai pas fortify en support, plutot wed, et fortify sur le leap slam.
> 
> Ah et tes anneaux sont vraiment pas tops. 
> 
> Et avec ça tu peux faire un meilleur résumé du perso
> ...


OK merci, je vais tester un peu comme ça. T'es pas le premier a me dire ça pour mes anneaux, mais qu'est ce qui serait vraiment opti, ils ne me paraissent pas si nul que ça.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> La vie ça va , par contre le dps tu tapes comme une moule asthmatique


34K dps sur sunder c'est pas mal du tout étant donné la mécanique de la compétence, tu rajoutes 40% par mob adjacent... qui vont exploser avec HoA d'ailleurs, et ça fait de bons chocapics. 
Par contre forcément en monotarget big boss t13+, ben ça va pas trop le faire.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Autant le premier ça va autant le 2nd pour qq chaos tu trouves largement mieux. Tu arrives à un petit +40% total elem res avec un roll de vie pas fameux.

----------


## Dirian

Quitte a aller chercher du crit dans les passifs, avec une arme pareil j'irais aussi chercher des items qui font des effets kioul avec le crit tel que Gifts from Above ou Marylene's Fallacy.
IL y a une liste d'items basé sur le crit au milieu de cette page: http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Critical_strike

----------


## CaMarchePas

Development manifesto sur Breach et Legacy : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1904365

En résumé : 
-Legacy pas repris pour le moment et désactivé tout court (pas possible d'utiliser les stones en 3.0)
-les ancient reliquary key ne seront évidemment pas laissées en drop mais pourront toujours être utilisées
-Zana redevient comme avant (si sans changement, c'est con je trouve)
-Breach intégré au jeu mais que en map (10% de proc + sextant) 
-les items breach vont rester mais HoWA et HoTM vont être modifié (les dégâts passent locaux à l'arme mais boostés)

Hmm, ça change quoi en pratique le changement sur HoWA / HoTM ?

----------


## Jalkar

> Hmm, ça change quoi en pratique le changement sur HoWA / HoTM ?


Les dmg seront moins consistant mais tu pourra plus facilement jouer avec un shield
(sauf pour scale le %intel vraiment haut ou tu devras tjs dual wield)

mais les skills qui utilise les armes les unes après les autres (genre spectral throw) auront des dégats scalant sur du 1-10  (5.5) et non du 2-12 (7).

prend 1000 d'intel en dual wield sur spectral throw :
Adds 1-6 Lightning Damage to Attacks per 10 Intelligence x2 ==> Adds 200-1200--> 700dmg
Adds 1-10 Lightning Damage to Attacks per 10 Intelligence ==> Adds 100-1000 -->550dmg

a la louche ca devrait réduire le dps de 27% (7/5.5) (pas sûr du calcul^^)

----------


## Kamikaze

y'a ça aussi d'important:




> The added lightning damage of these weapons will no longer be global, and will instead only apply to each specific weapon.

----------


## Jalkar

> y'a ça aussi d'important:


Oui je l'ai pris en compte dans mes calcul, sans pour autant l'affiché spécifiquement  ::P:  (pas de x2 sur le 2e calcul  ::P: )

----------


## Ravine

> 34K dps sur sunder c'est pas mal du tout étant donné la mécanique de la compétence, tu rajoutes 40% par mob adjacent... qui vont exploser avec HoA d'ailleurs, et ça fait de bons chocapics. 
> Par contre forcément en monotarget big boss t13+, ben ça va pas trop le faire.


Tu dropes un talisman zombie blanc sur le boss, ca te fait de la generation de charges et de mobs a pas cher

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Tu dropes un talisman zombie blanc sur le boss, ca te fait de la generation de charges et de mobs a pas cher


Tu droppes un deadhand talisman sur le boss, ça fait beaucoup plus de mobs que le talisman zombie ! ^^

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les dmg seront moins consistant mais tu pourra plus facilement jouer avec un shield
> (sauf pour scale le %intel vraiment haut ou tu devras tjs dual wield)
> 
> mais les skills qui utilise les armes les unes après les autres (genre spectral throw) auront des dégats scalant sur du 1-10  (5.5) et non du 2-12 (7).
> 
> prend 1000 d'intel en dual wield sur spectral throw :
> Adds 1-6 Lightning Damage to Attacks per 10 Intelligence x2 ==> Adds 200-1200--> 700dmg
> Adds 1-10 Lightning Damage to Attacks per 10 Intelligence ==> Adds 100-1000 -->550dmg
> 
> a la louche ca devrait réduire le dps de 27% (7/5.5) (pas sûr du calcul^^)


Ah ben oui évidemment, ça change pour le dual wielding, me disait que je loupais un truc ! ^^

----------


## Ravine

(Je pensais bien evidemment au deadhand. Les lecteurs auront rectifie d'eux meme)

----------


## Jalkar

Il y a aussi la solution de la popo qui pope des vers ca peut dépanner

----------


## Enyss

Parfois je suis un boulet.

J'arrive au level 67, j'équipe ma starforge, et je me dis "ça tappe pas si fort que ça, on verra bien", et je me met tranquillement à pex.

Arrivé au level 70, je me rend compte que j'ai les gants Hrimsorrow d'équipés...  :Facepalm:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Parfois je suis un boulet.
> 
> J'arrive au level 67, j'équipe ma starforge, et je me dis "ça tappe pas si fort que ça, on verra bien", et je me met tranquillement à pex.
> 
> Arrivé au level 70, je me rend compte que j'ai les gants Hrimsorrow d'équipés...


Rajoute une gemme physical to lightning, ça ira mieux !  ::ninja:: 

======
Calendrier des évènements pendant la béta

En récompense :
*-une classique box si vous passez dix niveaux dans une des courses ou tuez le boss cible de la course (une fois par compte)*
-des clés béta random
-des demigod mtx pour les premiers de chaque classe par course
-des mtx aléatoirement 

Le planning en résumé : 
-du 2 au 10 juin 54 courses d'une heure généralement (non legacy voir voided) dont de nouvelles appellées Uber (on reprend la all exiles et on applique avec les tormented spirit, les breach ou boxes qui remplacent les mobs ou le maxi beyond qui va vous tuer)
-du 10 au 17 juin une course d'une semaine intégrée aux ligues legacy (à priori strictement identique à legacy)
-du 17 au 24 juin 34 courses d'une heure généralement dont des courses grief : durent 8 heures mais les deux dernières heures sont en cutthroat (les zones des autres joueurs sont accessibles ET en pvp ouvert)
-du 24 juin au 8 juillet : two week mayhem. Mod uber pendant 15j avec une rotation comme la ligue tormented (les effets changent toutes les heures) mais sur ligue voided vu que ça va très fat loot.


Faites au moins une course avec dix levelup pour la box gratuite, ça se prend et ça va vite (faudra ptet par contre attendre un moment pour la récompense, la dernière fois c'était après la fin des courses). 
La two week mayhem sera un gros gros challenge je pense, même si c'est voided j'irais faire un tour ! ^^

----------


## thomzon

"J'équipe ma starforge" dit-il sobrement. V'là le prix du matos :')

----------


## CaMarchePas

> "J'équipe ma starforge" dit-il sobrement. V'là le prix du matos :')


80c, arme de pauvre !

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a moyen que je me chauffe pour les races finalement, des gens vont tester aussi?

La race breach only a l'air folle

----------


## Zephy

> "J'équipe ma starforge" dit-il sobrement. V'là le prix du matos :')


Avec tous ce qu'on a drop , on aurait pu en acheter une pour chaque membre de la guilde  :;):

----------


## Yshuya

> "J'équipe ma starforge" dit-il sobrement. V'là le prix du matos :')





> 80c, arme de pauvre !





> Avec tous ce qu'on a drop , on aurait pu en acheter une pour chaque membre de la guilde


...

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Un canard vient de chance HH du premier coup. CMP est même pas venu faire un ban. Tout se perd ici.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> ...


T'as chance une HH et me semble que t'étais déjà pas si pauvre que ça ! Fait pas l'effronté ! 




> Un canard vient de chance HH du premier coup. CMP est même pas venu faire un ban. Tout se perd ici.


Réinstallation portable d'un côté, partie sur WoT de l'autre, taunt sur BB en parallèle, je peux pas tout faire ! 

En plus c'est surfait les cocus en ce moment, c'est comme le dernier noob... heu, dernier venu qui obtient Death Opus sans le faire exprès !

:: blasé ::

----------


## Vargr

Attends mon Death Opus a été doublé par un Le Heup of All complètement pété (et un jewel revendu 29c dans la foulée !)  ::ninja:: 
Du coup entre l'anneau et l'arc, je suis pépère en Cruel pour le moment !
Les courses vu la carotte de la box ça m’intéresse ! faut faire un perso de 0 je suppose ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> faut faire un perso de 0 je suppose ?


T'as pas vraiment le choix vu qu'une course c'est une autre ligue.

----------


## Zephy

> Un canard vient de chance HH du premier coup. CMP est même pas venu faire un ban. Tout se perd ici.


Il me semble qu'il a atteint le cota de kick pour cette league   ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

J'en connais plusieurs qui vont être contents.  ::P:

----------


## Enyss

Shut up and take my money !  :Manif:

----------


## Zephy

Fort sympathique pour les microtransactions  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Déjà pour les MTX c'est bien, mais pour les hideouts !!!!!

Les items empilés rien que ça... en plus classés dans des catégories... en plus les décos communes à toutes les ligues et à venir un système pour enregistrer des dispositions de hideout !  ::love:: 

Même sans passé à mes trucs à faire, j'ai hâte de voir les hideouts des mecs qui vont les améliorer continuellement !  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ah, attention quand même, dixit les commentaires de Chris himself : après le patch qui ajoute les changement aux mtx (semaine prochaine ?), 2.6.1 en tout cas), les items perdent leur protection à la vente (qu'ils avaient en ayant un mtx dessus). Mais Chris dit aussi qu'ils devront faire un nouveau système pour proposer une protection.

----------


## Kamikaze

Je pige pas, si ton objet n'est plus lié à un mtx c'est normal qu'il ne soit plus protégé puisque la protection visait le mtx sous jacent lié à l'item, pas l'item

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Je pige pas, si ton objet n'est plus lié à un mtx c'est normal qu'il ne soit plus protégé puisque la protection visait le mtx sous jacent lié à l'item, pas l'item


Ben justement, si tu appliques un MTX sur un objet que tu ne veux surtout pas vendre, il est protégé. Là tu pourras vendre ton item fétiche vu que le MTX n'est plus sur l'item en fait. D'où la précision de Chris qu'ils devront regarder à proposer une alternative à cette protection, qui n'était pas là pour ça mais qui servait bien quand même.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah ok je vois nouvelle feature, sympa

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Bonjour,

C’est beau, c’est tout.



Achetez des packs.  :Bave: 

(et en plus, on peut taper)

----------


## Enyss

Les shaders de l'eau  ::wub::  Des vagues qui ressemblent à des vagues  ::wub::  La transparence  ::wub::

----------


## Lalatina

Salut,

je voulais me remettre a poe dans un mois juste pour nouveautés a venir, mais j'ai pas pu m’empêcher de réinstaller le jeu un peu avant pour me remettre dans le bain.
Quels sont les build cheaté a la mode juste pour pour m'y remettre comme ça pour un avant gout ? le fireblast totem apparemment ? c'est de la bonne ? j'ai vu une version totem rf c'est bien aussi?

----------


## Zephy

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum  , voilà merci bonjour  :;):

----------


## Lalatina

Ha bah merci je sais lire, j'aurai peu être voulu une recommandation basé sur expérience personnelle, ou peu être qu'il y en a tellement que tous se valent...
J'ai qu'a choisir au hasard c’était peu être un naïf de ma part de demander ...

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Je te conseille un gladiator dual wield bor cleave c'est pas cher et il envoie du paté. Pour 30c max t'as ton stuff.

----------


## Kamikaze

Flame Totem Hierophant, Glad Max Block Blade Flurry, Ethereal Knives Nova c'est violent surtout avec Mine (Pathfinder), LL Guardian RF

----------


## Lalatina

Merci bien  :;):

----------


## thomzon

Petite question, je viens de dropper une "Ancient Reliquary Key". Je crois comprendre que je suis plutôt chanceux sur ce coup-là. J'ai vu le prix de vente, et ça mettrait vraiment du beurre dans les épinards.

J'ai plus ou moins l'intention de continuer à jouer mon Juggernaut Cyclone et d'explorer l'atlas à mon aise, pour recommencer lors de la sortie de la 3.0.

A votre avis je peux la vendre ? Ou je risque de passer à côté d'un truc qui peut valoir beaucoup plus ou m'être utile ?

----------


## Kamikaze

L'espérance de gain est vraiment très très très faible, bien en dessous du prix de vente. Mais y'a beaucoup de variance, donc soit tu veux jouer à la loterie soit tu te fais du gros pognon  ::o:

----------


## thomzon

C'était mon intuition, merci

----------


## EvilGuinness

> J'en connais plusieurs qui vont être contents.


Eh meeeeeeeerde, le genre de truc qui me parle, ça me rappelle quand j'ai découvert les skins OW. Entre ce qui arrive et ce nouveau système/interface je vais sans doute finir par mettre quelques sous dans du cosmétique... J'ai joué une cinquantaine d'heures, je ne sais pas ce que veut dire  "gladiator dual wield bor cleav" ou "Flame Totem Hierophant, Glad Max Block Blade Flurry, Ethereal Knives Nova" mais je pense qu'aller fouiller sur les forums aidera sans doute un peu à y voir clair.

Bref, PoE me revoilà. Ou me voilà tout court, vu que j'ai à peine effleuré le système de jeu...

----------


## Enyss

> J'ai joué une cinquantaine d'heures, je ne sais pas ce que veut dire  "gladiator dual wield bor cleav" ou "Flame Totem Hierophant, Glad Max Block Blade Flurry, Ethereal Knives Nova"


- "gladiator dual wield bor cleav" : Un duelist avec l'ascendance Gladiator, qui se bat à deux mains (dual wield) avec cleave comme attaque principale, et qui porte un Bringer of Rain (bor)
- "Flame Totem Hierophant" : Un templar avec l'ascendance Hierophant, qui utilise Flame Totem comme pouvoir principal
- "Glad Max Block Blade Flurry" : Un duelist avec l'ascendance Gladiator, qui utilise l'attaque Blade Flurry, et qui mise sur le bloc pour sa défense (bor peut aussi être sympa a utilisé dans ce cadre)
- "Ethereal Knives Nova" : Un personnage qui utilise comme attaque etheral knife, avec le jewel qui transforme etheral knife en nova. Souvent joué avec un Shadow ascendance Saboteur, et en "mode mine" (avec la support gemme Mine)

----------


## Kamikaze

Low Life Guardian RF, un Templar qui joue Guardian en reservant de la vie avec des aura et qui joue Righteous Fire  ::o:

----------


## Enyss

Bah oui  :X1:

----------


## EvilGuinness

> - "gladiator dual wield bor cleav" : Un duelist avec l'ascendance Gladiator, qui se bat à deux mains (dual wield) avec cleave comme attaque principale, et qui porte un Bringer of Rain (bor)
> - "Flame Totem Hierophant" : Un templar avec l'ascendance Hierophant, qui utilise Flame Totem comme pouvoir principal
> - "Glad Max Block Blade Flurry" : Un duelist avec l'ascendance Gladiator, qui utilise l'attaque Blade Flurry, et qui mise sur le bloc pour sa défense (bor peut aussi être sympa a utilisé dans ce cadre)
> - "Ethereal Knives Nova" : Un personnage qui utilise comme attaque etheral knife, avec le jewel qui transforme etheral knife en nova. Souvent joué avec un Shadow ascendance Saboteur, et en "mode mine" (avec la support gemme Mine)


Merci, je quote pour retrouver plus facilement. J'ai toujours (enfin, sur mes 50 heures...) joué les classes tranchées côté stats (ouais bref guerrier ou mago, quoi  ::):  ) par peur des subtilités. Mais là j'ai rapidement regardé templar et ça a l'air sympa, les totems. Je suis plus distance que cac, donc j'avais aussi regardé ce qui se faisait côté invoc'. Ca a l'air de fonctionner pas mal aussi. 

Bon, bref, templar me voilà.

----------


## ZADAR

> Merci, je quote pour retrouver plus facilement. J'ai toujours (enfin, sur mes 50 heures...) joué les classes tranchées côté stats (ouais bref guerrier ou mago, quoi  ) par peur des subtilités. Mais là j'ai rapidement regardé templar et ça a l'air sympa, les totems. Je suis plus distance que cac, donc j'avais aussi regardé ce qui se faisait côté invoc'. Ca a l'air de fonctionner pas mal aussi. 
> 
> Bon, bref, templar me voilà.


Il a toujours jamais de vrai pantalon le templar ? C'est rhédibitoire pour moi :s

----------


## Enyss

Real men wear no pants !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Styx, c'est pour toi. 





 :Gerbe:

----------


## Zephy

Trop bordélique , et en plus il one shot pas les boss , le build est nul  ::P:

----------


## Drup

Pas de beyond+breach, 2/10.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Styx, c'est pour toi.


I'm loving it !  ::love::

----------


## Lalatina

Je pige rien a l'atlas  :tired:  ça sert a quoi les shaper orb? je matte un peu le wiki mais bon c'est quand même un peu obscur avec mon anglais.
Donc la j'ai mon orb t9 je l'utilise sur l'atlas sur une map t9 et j'aurais du loot comme si c’était une t14 ?  ::huh::

----------


## Isdrydge

Personne aurait un SURRENDER à vendre ?

----------


## earnil

> Je pige rien a l'atlas  ça sert a quoi les shaper orb? je matte un peu le wiki mais bon c'est quand même un peu obscur avec mon anglais.
> Donc la j'ai mon orb t9 je l'utilise sur l'atlas sur une map t9 et j'aurais du loot comme si c’était une t14 ?


C'est ça, ça transforme une map tx en map tx+5, suivant le level de la shaper orb. Note que tu ne pourras plus drop la map original ensuite.

----------


## Zephy

> Personne aurait un SURRENDER à vendre ?


Avec ou sans KitKat ?  ::P:

----------


## Isdrydge

> Avec ou sans KitKat ?


perso j'aime bien les kit kat mais je pourrais me contenter du bouclier seul si jamais t'es en rupture  ::):

----------


## Lalatina

> C'est ça, ça transforme une map tx en map tx+5, suivant le level de la shaper orb. Note que tu ne pourras plus drop la map original ensuite.


Merci pour la réponse.
mais je comprend toujours pas  :^_^: . Disons que je shape la case crypt (t9 qui correspond a mon orbe) sur l'atlas. 
donc ca passe 14 sur l'atlas mais ça me sert a quoi?
Je ne peux faire une carte crypte que si je drop la map donc je ne pourrais plus jamais drop de crypt? sauf des crypt 14?
ou alors ca rajoute un +5 sur toutes les map crypt que je drop? genre en faisant une map t1 j'aurais une chance d'avoir une t6 cryp (puisque +5)?
C'est peu être débile ce que je dis^^

----------


## Zephy

> perso j'aime bien les kit kat mais je pourrais me contenter du bouclier seul si jamais t'es en rupture


Pour faire court le bouclier non fated s'obtient sur les breach uul netol , et ensuite il faut faire le domain pour obtenir la blessing uul netol , bon courage  ::P:

----------


## alogos

Pour l'atlas et les shaper's orb : https://sites.google.com/view/poefr/guide-du-jeu/atlas

----------


## Flibustier

> Merci pour la réponse.
> mais je comprend toujours pas . Disons que je shape la case crypt (t9 qui correspond a mon orbe) sur l'atlas. 
> donc ca passe 14 sur l'atlas mais ça me sert a quoi?
> Je ne peux faire une carte crypte que si je drop la map donc je ne pourrais plus jamais drop de crypt? sauf des crypt 14?
> ou alors ca rajoute un +5 sur toutes les map crypt que je drop? genre en faisant une map t1 j'aurais une chance d'avoir une t6 cryp (puisque +5)?
> C'est peu être débile ce que je dis^^


Il y a des maps facile à farmer ( parce que le boss est compatible avec ton build et/ou  parce qu'elle a un layout rapide), donc il y a intérêt à la +5 en endgame. Mesa, Strand , Courtyard sont de bons exemples.
Il y a également des stratégies sur le choix de la map selon les sextants que tu peux mettre, ou les mods de zana.

----------


## earnil

Tu ne pourrais en effet plus drop de crypt t9, uniquement des crypt t14. L’intérêt c'est que ça permet de continuer à utiliser les maps que t'aime bien à haut niveau.

----------


## Lalatina

Ok merci le guide en francais a l air pas mal.
Donc plus de crypt t9 mais des crypt 1a8 oui? Et les t14 dropent dans les conditions d'obtention des t9 ? (map +1) genre je fais une t8 je peux avoir une t14 crypt ? 
sinon se priver de t9 pour faire des t14 qu'on peut deja faire normalement je vois pas l’intérêt ...

Ça dans le guide qui n'as pas de sens pour moi non plus.



> Il est important de noter qu'une Shapped Map ne sera pas reliée à d'autre Map du même Tiers. Ceci permet, en planifiant bien son Atlas (avec les Cartographer's Seal si nécessaire), de n'avoir complétée qu'une seule Shaped Map pour un Tiers donnée. Ceci à pour résultat de n'avoir comme possibilité de butin de Map de ce Tiers (tant qu'on ne fait pas de Map adjacente à ce Tiers), uniquement ce Type de Map


(enfin vous cassez pas la tête je vais essayer de me renseigner^^ ...)

----------


## earnil

Qu'est ce que tu entends par crypt 1 à 8 ? 

Sinon non, ta nouvelle crypt t14 dropera comme une map t14, par exemple sur un mob jaune d'une map t12. Aucune chance d'en drop sur une map t9. L’intérêt c'est que quand tu montes en niveau et que les maps t9 ne sont plus rentables en terme d'experience, tu peux shape les maps que t'aime bien pour continuer à utiliser le layout. Si tu regarde la table d'exp, tu verras qu'au niveau 90, un map t9 ne donne que 25% de son xp normale, la ou une map t14 en donne 51%.

----------


## Lalatina

haaa dans ma tete il y avait des map crypt de n'importe quel lvl, crypt etant juste un terrain pas le niveau des mob. mais en fait chaque map n'existe qu a un seul lvl celui qui lui correspond. merci^^

----------


## Vargr

D'ailleurs hors map, vous fermez où une fois le merciless fini ?
(En fait quand vous n'avez plus de map de côté...)

----------


## earnil

Dried Lake c'est la zone la plus farmée. Généralement je fais ça jusqu'au niveau 70, après je vais faire des maps.

----------


## Lalatina

Malgré 5 lvl 90 j'avais jamais pigé.^^
Du coup en réalité ça me sert a rien toute cette histoire de shaped. Je pensais qu'il y aurait des moyens d’accéder plus facilement aux map de haut lvl mais je suis trop casu pour farmer + que le t9 t10 même si une t14 ne me pose pas de problème...

----------


## Enyss

Tu craft bien tes maps?

----------


## alogos

C'est juste une histoire de faire les maps que tu aimes bien à un plus haut tiers.
après y a des méthodes avancés de personnalisations d'atlas pour tirer au mieux des sextants et des layouts de maps, mais bon...

----------


## thomzon

C'est vrai que les choses à comprendre dans l'atlas sont assez denses. En tous cas voir la carte se découvrir petit à petit et monter dans les tiers est une belle carotte, je ne m'en lasse pas malgré la progression assez lente du perso.

Là lvl 83, j'essaie d'accumuler assez de pesos pour acheter une grosse atziri's disfavoured 6L.

----------


## thomzon

Petite question. Je regarde un peu les différents moyen d'obtenir l'Atziri's Disfavoured, qui coute quand même bien cher surtout en 6L.

Je vois qu'un set de 8 cartes "The Last One Standing" permet d'en acquérir une.
Si je regarde le prix de la carte, elle est à environ 20 chaos.
-> 160 chaos pour obtenir la hache.

Hors le prix le plus bas pour la hache est de 300 chaos, même en 3 link.

J'ai râté un truc, ou il y a moyen de se faire plus de 100 chaos en achetant les cartes pour revendre le prix ? Le trade cartes <> hache est pas garanti ?

----------


## lekra

http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1906511
Quelques infos supplémentaires sur la béta  :Bave:

----------


## Kamikaze

Hmmm le pack avec le artbook fait envie mais j'ai peur du prix

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'aimerais bien un nouveau truc fun genre Hall of Grandmaster ou Design un unique, un truc du genre

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Petite question. Je regarde un peu les différents moyen d'obtenir l'Atziri's Disfavoured, qui coute quand même bien cher surtout en 6L.
> 
> Je vois qu'un set de 8 cartes "The Last One Standing" permet d'en acquérir une.
> Si je regarde le prix de la carte, elle est à environ 20 chaos.
> -> 160 chaos pour obtenir la hache.
> 
> Hors le prix le plus bas pour la hache est de 300 chaos, même en 3 link.
> 
> J'ai râté un truc, ou il y a moyen de se faire plus de 100 chaos en achetant les cartes pour revendre le prix ? Le trade cartes <> hache est pas garanti ?


Tu ne sais juste pas lire ni compter !  ::ninja:: 

Il faut dix cartes et elle est plutôt à 25+ chaos, en supposant que les vendeurs sont connectés et vendent, et pas des mecs qui contrôlent les prix !

 :;):

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Hmmm le pack avec le artbook fait envie mais j'ai peur du prix


Moi aussi ça me fait bien envie ! S'il garde les mêmes prix de pack (sans compter le nouveau premier tier) je pense qu'il sera inclus dans le pack à 220 $ voir celui à 110 $... mais je penche plus pour celui à 220 avec une logique du style 110 (t-shirt) et 220 (t-shirt + artbook).

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Moi aussi ça me fait bien envie ! S'il garde les mêmes prix de pack (sans compter le nouveau premier tier) je pense qu'il sera inclus dans le pack à 220 $ voir celui à 110 $... mais je penche plus pour celui à 220 avec une logique du style 110 (t-shirt) et 220 (t-shirt + artbook).


Me semblait avoir lu dans une des news que ça ne serait que pour le plus gros pack...

M'enfin on a la confirmation cette nuit je crois avec le patch qui inclue les supporter pack plus le patch d'hier qui a merdé avec le changement sur les mtx.

----------


## Lalatina

> Tu craft bien tes maps?


Bah non. Ça se craft les map?  :^_^:   ::unsure:: 
J’achète des 8 a zana puis je m'auto alimente, en les orb d'alchant (oui c'est français), jusqu’à faire des 10. Mais le ratio ne permet jamais d'avoir des camions de 10. et encore moins d'en sacrifier 3 pour faire des 11-12+ sans même parler d'au dessus que je n'ai littéralement jamais vu etc sauf par miracle quand j'ai une unique.
Apres j'ai pas de groupe et pas de stuff recherche magique... Il y a un truc secret a faire en + oubien ?

----------


## thomzon

> Tu ne sais juste pas lire ni compter ! 
> 
> Il faut dix cartes et elle est plutôt à 25+ chaos, en supposant que les vendeurs sont connectés et vendent, et pas des mecs qui contrôlent les prix !


Haha tu as raison, je suis mauvais. Bon ça peut rester un peu rentable mais pas assez pour justifier l'effort.

----------


## Isdrydge

Questions forcément débiles aux yeux des gros joueurs :

- comment vendre facilement ces exalt pour se faire quelques chaos ? (j'ai jamais encore vendu sur POE TRADE mais suffit d'avoir des onglets ou on met le tarif sur l'onglet ou de facon spécifique et direct on est présent sur POE TRADE ?)
- comment dans POE Trade je fais pour trouver les versions boostés des items (exemple BOR)

----------


## Jalkar

> Questions forcément débiles aux yeux des gros joueurs :
> 
> - comment vendre facilement ces exalt pour se faire quelques chaos ? (j'ai jamais encore vendu sur POE TRADE mais suffit d'avoir des onglets ou on met le tarif sur l'onglet ou de facon spécifique et direct on est présent sur POE TRADE ?)
> - comment dans POE Trade je fais pour trouver les versions boostés des items (exemple BOR)



Le plus simple pour vendre ces exalt est de le faire de manière active :
Tu vas sur lien "Currency market" de poe.trade et tu coches ce que tu as et ce que tu vends : http://currency.poe.trade/search?lea...&want=4&have=6

Pour les uniques "Legacy", il faut que tu recherches l'unique par son nom et que tu rajoutes à la recherche le champs ayant une valeur modifié.

Par exemple pour un BOR. tu cherches un BOR ayant une ligne "chance to block" > 7% : http://poe.trade/search/asasodaibitena

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Pour les uniques "Legacy", il faut que tu recherches l'unique par son nom et que tu rajoutes à la recherche le champs ayant une valeur modifié.


Oui ou alors tu mets "relique" dans le type de rareté en bas, ça filtre pas mal ! Plus qu'à vérifier que certains n'ont pas mis de version modifiée !  ::P:

----------


## Isdrydge

> Le plus simple pour vendre ces exalt est de le faire de manière active :
> Tu vas sur lien "Currency market" de poe.trade et tu coches ce que tu as et ce que tu vends : http://currency.poe.trade/search?lea...&want=4&have=6
> 
> Pour les uniques "Legacy", il faut que tu recherches l'unique par son nom et que tu rajoutes à la recherche le champs ayant une valeur modifié.
> 
> Par exemple pour un BOR. tu cherches un BOR ayant une ligne "chance to block" > 7% : http://poe.trade/search/asasodaibitena


Bon suis un boulet, j'avais fait ca, mais j'avais pas pris le bon critère (genre j'ai pris additional chance et pas % chance ....).

Je vais regarder pour les exalt, merci pour l'info.

----------


## Jalkar

> Oui ou alors tu mets "relique" dans le type de rareté en bas, ça filtre pas mal ! Plus qu'à vérifier que certains n'ont pas mis de version modifiée !


haha je ne savais pas qu'il l'avait rajouté :D

(n'empeche que ma solution est "Idiot's Divine proof"  ::P: )

----------


## Zephy

> Questions forcément débiles aux yeux des gros joueurs :
> 
> - comment vendre facilement ces exalt pour se faire quelques chaos ? (j'ai jamais encore vendu sur POE TRADE mais suffit d'avoir des onglets ou on met le tarif sur l'onglet ou de facon spécifique et direct on est présent sur POE TRADE ?)
> - comment dans POE Trade je fais pour trouver les versions boostés des items (exemple BOR)


C'est franchement pas complique , putain je vous jure , ça devient l'assistanat ici aussi  ::(:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je percute que maintenant...

En fait la béta c'est ce soir à 23h et pas demain !

Bon restera les Go à télécharger et tout, donc ça sera demain quand même !

----------


## Zephy

Je travaille ce week end , mais vu comment on me les brises au boulot , je ferai la beta ce week end ou au moins regarder les streams  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

'Va tellement être dur de pas y jouer et de pas se faire spoil. J'attends la release finale, perso.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Personnellement, je ne vais pas pouvoir m’empêcher de tester un peu le bestiau ! En plus, c'est mon anniv' demain... presque une incitation du destin !  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Je percute que maintenant...
> 
> En fait la béta c'est ce soir à 23h et pas demain !
> 
> Bon restera les Go à télécharger et tout, donc ça sera demain quand même !


Si tu veux, je te le dl sur mon pc, envoies moi ton code.  ::ninja::

----------


## Enyss

Quand on est trop pressé :

----------


## lekra

On y est !
https://www.pathofexile.com/purchase

----------


## Kamikaze

Oh jeezus.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Un nouveau trailer pour feter ça

----------


## Enyss

Arg, erreur 404 sur le fichier d'install de la beta.

M'en fous, je suis devenu un cowboy en Legacy  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon je vais pas faire le fou. Qui nous enverra des photos de l'artbook?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais nooooon la musique de 28 jours plus tard!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Hype overload§§§§§§§§

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Jsuis deg j'ai pas de clé day1, et les packs en dessous de 100 sont pas tops. :/

----------


## lekra

*\\0 *\0/* 0//*

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain ça a l'air tellement bien le scénar... J'ai joué au moins 2 ans sans lire la lore ni le moindre dialogue mais maintenant je suis fan et trop pressé de découvrir la suite de l'histoire.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Jsuis deg j'ai pas de clé day1, et les packs en dessous de 100 sont pas tops. :/


T'inquiète, quand j'aurais pris un pack, je te filerais la clé !  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

Je vais sûrement prendre un pack donc si quelqu'un veut une clé balancez un message, et une photo de l'être aimé

----------


## lekra

Le beast fait grave envie...  :Bave: 
Ils sont en train de mettre à jour avec des upgrades des packs inférieurs vers supérieurs... <oh_boy_oh_boy>  :Cigare:

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai pas compris ce passage:




> Divination Cards: The Kitava Pack doesn't include the ability to design a Divination Card, but it does entitle you to be able to purchase one if you'd like! We'll be launching a standalone shop page for this in the near future. In the meantime, please contact support@grindinggear.com for more information.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> T'inquiète, quand j'aurais pris un pack, je te filerais la clé !


 ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Kamikaze

des cartes physiques vous pensez?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> 


Envoyé en MP normalement ! ::trollface::

----------


## UncleZebuuu

Hello,  il y a toujours du canard en masse sur POE  ::):  ?

----------


## Enyss

> Hello,  il y a toujours du canard en masse sur POE  ?


Y'en a tellement qu'on se croirait dans le Gers !

----------


## CaMarchePas

Insomnie et mal au crâne, je lance donc forcément le jeu qui patchait cette nuit.

Je n'ai pas encore atteint twilight strand que je suis déjà  ::love::   :Bave:   :B):   :Cigare: 



Spoiler Alert! 


On ne commence plus dans le bateau mais devant la cour qui nous condamne, avec donc nouvelles voix et textes, et dans un autre décort.

----------


## thomzon

Je reste fort, j'attends la release. En attendant je vais potasser 150 builds pour me décider lequel jouer sur la 3.0.

Pas impossible que je craque pour un pack avant, je donnerai ma clé si c'est le cas.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Guild recréée, faudra attendre de loot des maps pour avoir un tag par contre. 

Tag ici ou ingame en précisant votre nom cpc pour réinvite. @Fwoosh pour mon perso. Je devrais jouer toute la matinée mais pas là de l'après midi donc ce soir sinon.

edit : ah du coup y'a plus de guildstash et je suppose qu'en relation avec le bug du patch des mtx je n'ai pas mes mtx non plus.


Si quelqu'un que je connais un minimum a besoin d'une clé, j'en ai une en rab.

Patch note perso au fur et à mesure  ::ninja:: 


Spoiler Alert! 



-création des persos refaite avec voix/textes-interface un peu plus jolie-nouvelle interface MTX présente (mais vide du coup)-search box dans le skilltree-écrans de chargement animés et plus jolis-tutorial bien visible-minimap cf vidéo de preview-de nouveaux décors un peu partout + lumières + effets ça change toutes les zones-act 3 : warehouse et sewers combinés (à confirmer)-les roahs enragent quand on pète les nids pour les glyphes-des nouveaux mobs dès l'acte 1-Récompense Alira : 5 mana reg/s + 20% crit multiplier + 15% all resists-Récompense Kraityn : +6% attack/cast speed, 3% dodge, 6% movement speed-Récompense Oak : +1% life regen, +2% physical damage reduction, +20% physical damage-Récompense Eramir : 2 skills points-attack speed et +% physical damage en mods de boucliers-spiked shield : donne du dodge au lieu du reflect-Act 3 : slums => sewers => marketplace, une seule zone d'égoûts, plus de warehouse-

----------


## Kamikaze

> Je reste fort, j'attends la release. En attendant je vais potasser 150 builds pour me décider lequel jouer sur la 3.0.
> 
> Pas impossible que je craque pour un pack avant, je donnerai ma clé si c'est le cas.


Soyons fort  :Emo: 

Putain ça a l'air trop bien  ::lol::

----------


## EvilGuinness

Je pense que je vais me prendre un petit pack supporter. Tout petit, le pack, les autres font super envie, mais étant complètement noob en mode "je sais pas ce que je fais", coller 240$ me paraît excessif... Le trailer envoie du rêve. Enfin, du rêve d'amateur de H&S. Ca restreint un peu.

----------


## Jalkar

> des cartes physiques vous pensez?


non, uniquement que le pack donne la possibilité d'acheter sur un store "privé" la création d'une nouvelle divination cards  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain je serais méga chaud pour design une div card, à voir le prix  ::ninja::

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Han… ce menu d’accueil… dat musique…
Il s’est défoncé au crossfit le PoE.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Changements notables sur l'acte 3 :


Spoiler Alert! 


Les égoûts sont réduits à une seule zone où on récupère les 3 bustes. Les entrepôts ont disparus. Du coup ça fait Sarn => slums => sewers => marketplace => battlefront + catacombs. 
Plus d’égouts là bas donc on est obligé de passer par le couloir de statues et le WP est au bout.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Je profite d’un coup de fatigue du serveur de login pour vous indiquer que vous pouvez récupérer vos touches dans le fichier de config situé ici :

*%userprofile%\Documents\my games\Path of Exile*

Le fichier de config est :
*production_Config.ini*

Celui de la bêta est :
*beta_Config.ini*

Voilà pour récupérer les touches et autres sans se retaper la config dans le jeu. Copiez-collez les parties qu’il vous faut sans tout remplacer comme une grosse feignasse car il y a des touches en plus dans la bêta, par ex.

Happy bêta !

----------


## alogos

> -search box dans le skilltree


euh... c'est déjà présent ça...



> -Récompense Kraityn : +6% attack/cast speed, 3% dodge, 6% movement speed
> -spiked shield : donne du dodge au lieu du reflect


Tout ce qui me manquais pour mon perso 75% dodge/spell dodge, j'avais que 66 / 75... ça monte jusqu'à combien ?

Les divinations cards, me semble que c'était autour de 800-1000$

----------


## CaMarchePas

> euh... c'est déjà présent ça...


Ah ? Ingame ? Pas vu passer le changement.  ::o: 

Et du coup y'en a un autre, qui y est ptet déjà : clic droit sur une skill de l'arbre la rend bleue, on peut en sélectionner plusieurs, faire un chemin ou pas, et à priori ça reste enregistré. Pratique pour préparer son arbre !

----------


## Jalkar

> Ah ? Ingame ? Pas vu passer le changement. 
> 
> Et du coup y'en a un autre, qui y est ptet déjà : clic droit sur une skill de l'arbre la rend bleue, on peut en sélectionner plusieurs, faire un chemin ou pas, et à priori ça reste enregistré. Pratique pour préparer son arbre !


Si tu déco c'est actuellement pas enregistré (devrait être prêt pour la 3.0 si j'en crois reddit)

----------


## Enyss

Sinon, une petite preview du rework graphique de l'acte 1 (car oui, ils ont aussi passé un petit coup de polish dessus) :



Spoiler Alert! 


Avant :


Après :

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Gros-petit coup de polish même  :;): 

Les petites retouches sont bien visibles et très agréables.
Ils ont par exemple refait tous les arbres de Mud Flats, les chutes d’eau ont été améliorées avec un shader qui ajoute un effet de pseudo-diffraction, textures améliorées, modélisations, ajouts d’arbres qui accentuent l’ambiance avec les ombres portées, et autres.

Je suis forcément biaisé depuis le temps que j’apprécie (très fort) PoE, mais il faut vraiment rechercher un autre style pour trouver ce jeu moche.

On distingue d’ailleurs quelques belles différences sur tes screens et on se rend compte que l’ambiance est préservée et parfois améliorée.
Le reste est probablement à l’image du premier acte et ça représente un travail considérable. Comme quoi ça sert, d’acheter des packs  :;): 

On croise aussi de nouveaux monstres dès l’acte 1.

----------


## Kamikaze

Vous vous dites pas que ça va vous gâcher la release finale quand même, merci pour votre sacrifice en tout cas  ::ninja::  j'essaye de lire en diagonale zig zag pour pas me spoiler  ::ninja::

----------


## Dirian

Perso, le spoil, j'en ai rien a cirer. Par contre je vais attendre sagement la sortie de la 3.0 pour y jouer ^^

----------


## thomzon

Pareil ici ça me dérange pas trop de me faire spoiler, par contre j'ai pas envie de pas avoir tout le contenu d'un coup, alors j'attends.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

De mon côté, je ne vais pas avoir le temps de beaucoup y toucher. J’en profiterai surtout, si j’ai le temps, pour faire du feedback et remonter des bugs, à l’occasion.
Les bêtas ont aussi le charme de permettre de voir évoluer le contenu. Il vaut mieux ne pas l’approcher comme une extension en accès privilégié - ça reste un joli chantier.

Pour en profiter à fond, je me serais aussi contenté de la sortie officielle, qui sera déjà plus aboutie.

Je me souviens du Rêve de Kaom, par ex, au début de sa phase bêta, et c’était plutôt moche et vraiment vide. Ça teinte un peu l’impression qu’on en garde - mais on est aussi heureux de voir les améliorations successives.

En tout cas, la minimap est impec.

(on va aussi être prudent pour ne pas spoiler par ici)

----------


## Zephy

> Envoyé en MP normalement !


C'est con tu me donnais la clé je t'invitais au resto , tant pis   ::P: 

Edit : j'ai ma clé XD , mais ca m'empeche qu'une irl des coincoin chinois serait cool  ::P:

----------


## Bourrinopathe

*Bêta :* le truc du clic droit (qui fait du bleu) sur les nodes pour planifier son build ne devait à priori pas être dispo - donc, pas de surprise si ça ne revient pas après un log-out  :;): 

(source : Chris tout puissant)

----------


## GUESH

Hype !
J'ai vidé toute ma boîte mail à l'occasion, pour faire une belle place au mail qui va m'annoncer ma participation à la beta  ::ninja:: 

Hâte d'y être en tous cas, je compte prendre mon temps pour découvrir l'histoire du jeu !

----------


## EvilGuinness

C'est spécial, le duelliste, au début, quand on est habitué soit à un tank qui peut bouffer soit à un truc qui tape à distance. Puis en fait j'ai pas tardé à trouver un peu de matos de base et à utiliser les gemmes de machins de feu qui font des dégâts de zone et qui font péter les ennemis à leur mort, en montant tout ce qui est vitesse d'attaque avec un peu d'esquive/vie, et ça passe beaucoup mieux au moins au début. Je sais pas où je vais, je mets des points au pif vu que de toute façon dans un mois c'est reset, mais en attendant c'est rigolo et ça m'a l'air bien comme il faut côté dégâts. 

Alors après j'ai pris duelliste dans une optique de totems mais je vois que y'a aussi du bouclier ou du dual wield. Ca a l'air rigolo, tout ça. 

En tout cas la map qu'ils ont refaite est très très satisfaisante à regarder  ::P:  La petite ligne bleue qui avance, et la map en fond qui ne bouche plus trop le paysage, rien que ça...

----------


## Vargr

Tien pour la minimap de la beta, est-ce que contrairement à maintenant on peut cliquer au travers pour tirer dans les coins de l'écran ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> C'est spécial, le duelliste, au début, quand on est habitué soit à un tank qui peut bouffer soit à un truc qui tape à distance.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Alors après j'ai pris duelliste dans une optique de totems mais je vois que y'a aussi du bouclier ou du dual wield. Ca a l'air rigolo, tout ça.


Le dueliste a beaucoup de nodes de vie à côté de lui et n'est pas loin du Maraudeur, et des nodes de vie à côté de la scion, donc niveau tankabilité par la vie, ça va quoi ! 
Le duelist a des nodes a pas mal de nodes pour les projectiles et n'est pas loin du ranger, et pas loin non plus des nodes d'évasion de la scion, donc niveau distance, ça va quoi !

Bref, tout ça pour dire qu'il ne faut pas se limiter à l'apparence du gars dans PoE, mais à sa position dans l'arbre et aux ascendances disponibles. Le dueliste a d'ailleurs de très bonnes propensions à faire un tank life, il n'a pas à être jaloux du maraudeur, même sans parler du bloc. 

Et pour la deuxième partie, remarque à l'inverse : pourquoi jouer dueliste si tu t'orientes vers les Totems ? il est loin des nodes totems et ses ascendances n'aident pas du tout les totems non ? (le leech, fortify, le block, tout ça ne les affectera pas)

----------


## Enyss

Bon, après avoir fini les 3 nouveaux actes dispo à ce jour dans la beta : c'est bien cool

Par contre entamer les maps avant le level 60, ça pique  ::trollface::

----------


## Zephy

Il faut farm Vaal city , ca xp encore bien  :;):

----------


## Enyss

Nan, mais je joue Baron Zombie+SRS, donc j'ai commencé direct, mais c'est un build très très safe (enfin, quand je fais gaffe quoi  ::P:  )

----------


## tpacpc

Salut les canards !

Je lurk souvent, alors il est temps de participer.

1 y'en a qui joue en standard ? ou ya que les mecs comme moi un peu casu... (vie dfamille toussa)
tout mes potes sont partis, parce que pas de traduc blablabla...

2 après 400h de jeu, j'ai enfin loot une exalt, et je me demande comment la dépenser intelligemment
http://poe-profile.info/profile/TPACPC
c'est un build mono-bouton, je l'ai équipé à la sueur, recette-> chaos (dieu que les amulettes ne tombent pas souvent)
je sais -> il faut que je refasse ce perso en witcher, j'aurai +1 curse (ce qui fera 4 ! je pense rajouter temporal chain)
mais je pense attendre la grosse maj, pour me faire plaisir (d'ailleurs je pourrais passer mes gemmes lvl20 en lvl1 20% qualität)
je sais -> mes bottes sont pas tiptop, mais c'est un loot authentique, et j'en suis fier
je sais -> je ne suis pas cappé resist (j'avais 3 resist sur mon armure, avant la shavronne, mais bon low-life me permet d'avoir discipline et herald_ou_AA)
enfin ça ne m'empêche pas de faire des maps jusqu'au lvl 10 (rien loot de supérieur)

Je suis pas persuadé de lori's lantern, je n'arrive pas à voir le % de réduction effectif que ça fait

Que me conseillez-vous ?

3 une fois qu'on a un perso qui tient la route, on démarre les maps (j'aimerai bien un jour compléter cet atlas)
MAIS, comment vous faites pour maintenir, voir augmenter les levels des maps au fur et à mesure ?
j'ai découvert récemment que 3maps_x ça donnait 1map_x+1 mais bon....
je finis toujours par devoir recommencer des maps lvl 1-2-3 parce que j'ai plus rien au dessus
Précision : je joue la plupart du temps solo, sinon je passe plus de temps à chercher un groupe qu'à jouer !

Mercisme d'avance pour la qualité et l'expertise de vos réponses !

----------


## alogos

Les gants sont fat !
je pencherai pour passer à une ceinture crystal avec des res et de l'es ou tout simplement une auxium.
t'as loot une seule ex, mais en gros, t'as plusieurs ex qui trainent en équivalence currency (si t'as pas tout gaspillé comme un sale)
le bouclier et l'amu (si tu veux pas changer de bottes) sont les plus simple à changer. Lory's lantern vaut vraiment le coup en low life.

----------


## Dirian

alogos a repondu pour le stuff. basiquement, mais c'est un bon debut.
ton arbre a l'air tres bien.

reste les gems. tu as des gems lvl20, maintenant faut les faire passer lvl20/q20. pour ca le moins chere est d'utiliser la recette du pnj. tu pose une gem lvl20 et une gcp a la vente d'un pnj, et tu obtien la meme gem, mais lvl1 qualité 20.
Et a partir de là, tu lvl a nouveau tes gems

la suite ce sera vaal ton stuff et tes gems pour avoir des trucs mieux  ::P:

----------


## tpacpc

Merci pour les réponses

Pour les gemmes quali 20, justement j'y pense, j'attend qu'elles soient toute lvl 20 avant de le faire, et remonter un new perso en witch (les ascendances me paraissent mieux en witch)
Pour la ceinture auxium, je ne comprend pas, l'ES est cool, mais je n'ai pas de powercharge (je joue pas crit) et pour le freeze and chill, je ne me rend pas compte quelle différence cela va faire

vaal son stuff, c'est pas un coup à se retrouver à poil du jour au lendemain ?
j'ai vaal qu'une fois, c'était la chemise blanche 6L, et je me suis retrouvé avec un 2L.... depuis je ne touche plus à cette orb ^^

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Le dueliste a beaucoup de nodes de vie à côté de lui et n'est pas loin du Maraudeur, et des nodes de vie à côté de la scion, donc niveau tankabilité par la vie, ça va quoi ! 
> Le duelist a des nodes a pas mal de nodes pour les projectiles et n'est pas loin du ranger, et pas loin non plus des nodes d'évasion de la scion, donc niveau distance, ça va quoi !
> 
> Bref, tout ça pour dire qu'il ne faut pas se limiter à l'apparence du gars dans PoE, mais à sa position dans l'arbre et aux ascendances disponibles. Le dueliste a d'ailleurs de très bonnes propensions à faire un tank life, il n'a pas à être jaloux du maraudeur, même sans parler du bloc. 
> 
> Et pour la deuxième partie, remarque à l'inverse : pourquoi jouer dueliste si tu t'orientes vers les Totems ? il est loin des nodes totems et ses ascendances n'aident pas du tout les totems non ? (le leech, fortify, le block, tout ça ne les affectera pas)


Parce que le flame totem hierophant que je voulais essayer, je me suis viandé, c'est templar, pas duelliste...  :tired:  Mais sinon je découvre effectivement que c'est assez versatile comme classe le petit épéiste précieux qui tabasse à grande vitesse !

----------


## Mad-T

> Merci pour les réponses
> 
> Pour les gemmes quali 20, justement j'y pense, j'attend qu'elles soient toute lvl 20 avant de le faire, et remonter un new perso en witch (les ascendances me paraissent mieux en witch)
> Pour la ceinture auxium, je ne comprend pas, l'ES est cool, mais je n'ai pas de powercharge (je joue pas crit) et pour le freeze and chill, je ne me rend pas compte quelle différence cela va faire
> 
> vaal son stuff, c'est pas un coup à se retrouver à poil du jour au lendemain ?
> j'ai vaal qu'une fois, c'était la chemise blanche 6L, et je me suis retrouvé avec un 2L.... depuis je ne touche plus à cette orb ^^


Sinon, tu peux ptet changer un peu tes flasques je pense?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Petite déception : je viens de faire les labs "normal" et "cruel" sur la béta, ben la Scion elle peut pas avoir deux ascendances d'une même classe, je suis tristitude.  ::'(: 

Y'a bien le +2 passive skill points sur la dernière node "path of XXX" et le gladiator a récupéré le 30% block chance applied to shield. Je n'ai pas vérifié le reste. 

Le lab normal n'a pas encore été raccourci ou j'ai loupé un épisode, si hier j'avais que deux zones entre chaque boss (mais une golden door sur 2 des 3...) là j'ai eu 3 zones entre les boss + golden door. 

Le lab merciless n'étant pas dispo sur cette version de la béta, on pourra pas faire de truc folklo en scion en fait. (limité à deux ascendance ou une ascendance + départ sur une autre classe).




> Parce que le flame totem hierophant que je voulais essayer, je me suis viandé, c'est templar, pas duelliste...  Mais sinon je découvre effectivement que c'est assez versatile comme classe le petit épéiste précieux qui tabasse à grande vitesse !


That fail ! :nelson:

======

Bon sinon je viens de finir l'acte 7, pas eu le temps de souffrir en fait vu que mon debuffing scorching ray il fait bien mal là !  ::P: 
Et je confirme que c'est après ce boss qu'actuellement on se tape le second malus mais j'ai rien lu qui l'annonce ou l'explique, peut être juste temporairement là en attendant la suite. Et si ça ne change pas pour ceux qui n'y sont pas : avec le système actuel de la béta le malus est persistant, pas lié au lieu, vu que y'a plus de difficulté c'est logique. Mais une fois passé le truc qui donne le malus, on l'a que ce soit acte 1 ou 7.

Mes petits retours :


Spoiler Alert! 


-l'acte 5 c'est une grosse baffe niveau qualité/détails je trouve-les actes 6 et 7 sont moins bluffant étant donné qu'on retourne dans les précédents actes, mais c'est bien cool les changements des zones et la suite de l'histoire de certains perso, quand on fait les actes 1&2 y'a quelques indices  pour la suite-des tonnes de lore à lire, pas encore fait, mais y'a beaucoup à lire sur les npcs + quelques nouveaux lores par ci par là-les boss d'actes sont tous bien sympa avec des mécaniques propres, juste pas trop aimé la bête noire par ce que je vois que dal noir sur noir...-le panthéon c'est sympa même si limité, ça reste des options supplémentaire pour le build-les effets de liquide et la mer sont  ::love:: -les nouveaux mods sur armures (+vie/def) et boucliers (attack speed/physical damage/mods innés dont bonus de vie) sont bien sympa-j'ai hâte de savoir s'ils ont déjà refait des maps avec les nouveaux tileset et/ou intégrer les nouveaux boss et/ou si on aura un atlas 2.0 (les nouvelles maps amenées avec l'atlas étant des zones qu'on a dans les nouveaux actes : la tour de Shavronne, Beacon+beach, vaal city...)-je veux la suitttttttttttttttttttte

----------


## alogos

> Petite déception : je viens de faire les labs "normal" et "cruel" sur la béta, ben la Scion elle peut pas avoir deux ascendances d'une même classe, je suis tristitude.


Y a que toi qui y croyais je pense... 
Le lab, il ne l'ont pas encore refait sur la beta.

----------


## Khamshinn

Rah l'horreur. J'ai du lâcher la league à cause d'un déménagement et d'un accès à Internet bancal... (Coucou l'airbox d'Orange depuis un mois.)
J'ai envie d'essayer la beta.  ::wub::

----------


## EvilGuinness

> That fail ! :nelson:


Ah ça j'ai bien fail mais juste sur 2-3h de jeu, j'ai donc découvert le tout début du duelliste. Là je viens de trouver un Raise Zombie. Bah mon templar pour le moment il lance de l'électricité avec ses mains, il fait péter les ennemis au froid et il invoque des zombies (d'ailleurs je croyais me souvenir qu'il fallait cibler les corps avant, là ce n'est plus le cas mais je confonds peut-être). C'est rigolo mais vivement les totems quand même  ::):

----------


## Lalatina

Bon rien d’exceptionnel mais je viens de faire mon premier kill d'atziri  ::lol:: . 
standard. build totem RF. Le genre de build qui me correspond bien en fait, on pose, on se planque, tout crève tout seul  ::): .
Maintenant je touche plus au jeu jusqu’à la maj, c’était un peu mon end game je sais que j'arriverai jamais a trouver les map pour le reste.

----------


## Zephy

Atziri maintenant c'est une grosse blague , par contre Uber Atziri ça reste un bon challenge   :;):

----------


## Lalatina

Du fait qu'elle a été nerfée ou que les joueurs et le stuff l'on été? 
Si c’était qu'une histoire de try je ferais bien la suite mais l'investissement en temps de farm est tellement énorme pour seulement mettre le pied dans ces instances (même pas kill) que je ne les ferais jamais ...

----------


## Zephy

Un peu des deux , Atziri est juste une question de placement  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

::'(: 

Lvl 68, je prenais mon temps, ça avançait bien, toujours avec the goddess scorned, acte 3 merciless, tout prêt à crafter la unleashed : 3 divines, 3 blessed, une lithe blade pas encore six slots, added fire lvl16q11, crit chance lvl16q13, blind lvl16q16 et des chaos pour acheter les gcp (ou la lithe blade 6L a 11 chaos pour la sacrifier). 
Passant au market j'en profite pour aller aux catacombes faire le trial, leap slam à travers l'escalier, leap slam à travers la première arcade, j'ai du faire un triple un et me briser la nuque sur la matraque du squelette géant extra physical qui passait par là. 3.7K vie, cloaked in savagery, du leech, fortify sur leap slam. Marche pas en plein air.  ::'(: 

Je voulais ma goddess unleashed en HC moi, en plus ça marchait bien avec BF et l'épée lvl28, le tout en j3 d'une course d'une semaine avec très peu de monde (donc de vendeurs).

:feelsadman:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

:haha:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> 


>.>

Pour conjurer le sort j'ai acheté l'épée du gars, fais un reroll exprès pour faire le trade, scour, cassé les links, suicidé le perso, crafté la goddess en standard, puis vaal, ainsi que sa soeur legacy (%accuracy au lieu de flat). 

Bon les deux n'ont pas bougées, même gagné un slot blanc. 

:troll:

ps : y'a surtout personne en standard pour vendre une lithe blanche hein  ::ninja::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> >.>
> 
> Pour conjurer le sort j'ai acheté l'épée du gars, fais un reroll exprès pour faire le trade, scour, cassé les links, suicidé le perso, crafté la goddess en standard, puis vaal, ainsi que sa soeur legacy (%accuracy au lieu de flat). 
> 
> Bon les deux n'ont pas bougées, même gagné un slot blanc. 
> 
> :troll:
> 
> ps : y'a surtout personne en standard pour vendre une lithe blanche hein


Si si, à un pnj pour 6 jew.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Si si, à un pnj pour 6 jew.


J'ai 4000 jew en standards, je voulais une lithe blanche toute simple ou une lithe random que j'aurais scour puis jew pour slots. Mais en fait en standard y'a encore moins de monde que sur la course hc !  ::P:

----------


## Isdrydge

Dites les canards, y'a une liste / guide des challenges pour arriver à avoir les jolie truc lumineux ?

c'est ma première league donc je sais pas trop sur quoi me focus.

----------


## alogos

http://www.path-of-exile.fr/forum/vi...c.php?f=8&t=61
Si tu parles bien des challenges legacy et chopper le portail legacy...

----------


## Isdrydge

> http://www.path-of-exile.fr/forum/vi...c.php?f=8&t=61
> si tu parles bien des challenges legacy et chopper le portail legacy...


super merci

----------


## Enyss

> Lvl 68, je prenais mon temps, ça avançait bien, toujours avec the goddess scorned, acte 3 merciless, tout prêt à crafter la unleashed : 3 divines, 3 blessed, une lithe blade pas encore six slots, added fire lvl16q11, crit chance lvl16q13, blind lvl16q16 et des chaos pour acheter les gcp (ou la lithe blade 6L a 11 chaos pour la sacrifier). 
> Passant au market j'en profite pour aller aux catacombes faire le trial, leap slam à travers l'escalier, leap slam à travers la première arcade, j'ai du faire un triple un et me briser la nuque sur la matraque du squelette géant extra physical qui passait par là. 3.7K vie, cloaked in savagery, du leech, fortify sur leap slam. Marche pas en plein air. 
> 
> Je voulais ma goddess unleashed en HC moi, en plus ça marchait bien avec BF et l'épée lvl28, le tout en j3 d'une course d'une semaine avec très peu de monde (donc de vendeurs).
> 
> :feelsadman:


Pat pat  ::cry:: 

La je vais voir Kaom cruel , après avoir fait un petit coucou à son pote Daresso

----------


## Ravine

(j'ai eu une idee de build)

 ::ninja::

----------


## Enyss

Non ! Pillar ça marche pas avec blade flurry !

Sinon CMP, sur la beta je viens de loot la carte qui donne godess bound (il en faut 2 autres )

----------


## Jalkar

Moi je veux jouer avec le skill vu en Beta 

Spoiler Alert! 


Touch of God 

  ::wub::

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu prends shock nova et tu fais le bruit avec la bouche  ::ninja::

----------


## Zephy

> (j'ai eu une idee de build)


Je te donne une Exalt si je fais les guardians avec ton build  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Sinon CMP, sur la beta je viens de loot la carte qui donne godess bound (il en faut 2 autres )


J'ai plus vite fait d'acheter l'épée !  ::P: 

Mais vu que ça marchait bien je referais un perso goddess, mais sur une ligue plus remplie où je peux acheter les gemmes qualités !  ::P:

----------


## Enyss

Du coup, tu reroll? Ou tu me files tes currency pour que je porte haut les couleurs des canards dans cette ligue?  ::P:

----------


## Jalkar

> Tu prends shock nova et tu fais le bruit avec la bouche

----------


## Kamikaze

Faut enlever le s du https

J'adore ce remix sinon je l'ai repéré depuis un moment, il en a fait 2-3 autres de bon

----------


## Jalkar

Je suis sur mobile et je galère ^^

Mais sinon en vrai j'ai tjs voulu faire un truc avec ces gants... Pas sûr que ce soit viable mais on verra  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ils sont cool mais le truc que je trouve un peu dommage c'est qu'ils font pas de phys alors que Dominus frappe avec phys + lightn

----------


## Ravine

> Je te donne une Exalt si je fais les guardians avec ton build


Ahah, j'ai pas besoin de la carotte pecuniere pour me motiver, mais on va dire Challenge Accepted pour la forme.

----------


## Ravine

Ok alors

Chieftain The Shockwaviser
Tree pour la 3.0, facilement adaptable pour la 2.6 http://cpc.cx/jxp



```
Weapon [The Cauterizer] - 6L - Shockwave Totem - Added Fire - Iron Will - Fire Penetration - Empower - Physical To Lightning
Helmet []               - 3L - Blasphemy - Flammability . Herald of Ash .
Gloves [Empire's Grasp] - 5L - Leap Slam - Fortify - Faster Attack - Endurance Charge on Melee Stun - [Knockback]
Boots  []               - 4L - CWDT - Immortal Call - Inc Duration - Molten Shell
Chest  []               - 6L - sparkles and cookies
Amulet []
Ring1  [Redblade Band]  - 1L - Fire Golem 
Ring2  []
Belt   []
```

The Cauterizer donne 70% Physical as Extra Fire Damage et Culling Strike, et +1 level pour les gemmes Strength.

Shockwave Totem, Added Fire, Iron Will, Fire Penetration et Empower sont des gemmes Strength, donc +1 pour tout le monde.

Y'a un chest de libre donc c'est au choix. Searing Bond peut surement rentrer la dedans


----
(vu que j'ai pas vraiment d'idee pour la beta, je vais le monter)

----------


## Jalkar

> Ok alors
> 
> Chieftain The Shockwaviser
> Tree pour la 3.0, facilement adaptable pour la 2.6 http://cpc.cx/jxp
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Weapon [The Cauterizer] - 6L - Shockwave Totem - Added Fire - Iron Will - Fire Penetration - Empower - Physical To Lightning
> ...


et si on prend la source reddit de ton idée, tu peux faire un truc assez similaire en Dual "The Princess" pour 60% extra cold à la place du fire  ::P:  (et pourquoi pas sur le nouveau glacial cascade ^^)

----------


## Ravine

Exactement; j'ai lu le truc et j'ai fait "ah ouais, c'est vrai, de la conversion phys > elem... allez, je peux faire quoi avec ca?" (je m'ennuyais un peu au taf, me fallait un truc pour me titiller le cerveau)

Le thread en question: https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile..._this_earlier/

Heureusement que des gens mettent a jour le Wiki parce que c'est une source inepuisable de donnees. http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Phy...er_damage_type

A noter que Bladefall Totem est tout a fait possible aussi, mais on perd le cote fun des synergies avec Empire's Grasp (Leap Slam permet de grouper les mobs en sautant, et SWT qui disposent d'un KB integre au skill); Et la liste des Strength Skills Gems pour profiter du +1 du Cauteriser http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Cat...ort_Skill_Gems

----------


## Enyss

Bon, bah j'ai rip au 67 sur un piège du laby comme un dieu  :Facepalm:

----------


## Jalkar

> Exactement; j'ai lu le truc et j'ai fait "ah ouais, c'est vrai, de la conversion phys > elem... allez, je peux faire quoi avec ca?" (je m'ennuyais un peu au taf, me fallait un truc pour me titiller le cerveau)
> 
> Le thread en question: https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile..._this_earlier/
> 
> Heureusement que des gens mettent a jour le Wiki parce que c'est une source inepuisable de donnees. http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Phy...er_damage_type
> 
> A noter que Bladefall Totem est tout a fait possible aussi, mais on perd le cote fun des synergies avec Empire's Grasp (Leap Slam permet de grouper les mobs en sautant, et SWT qui disposent d'un KB integre au skill); Et la liste des Strength Skills Gems pour profiter du +1 du Cauteriser http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Cat...ort_Skill_Gems


J'ai jamai joué avec SWT, mais tu n'aurais pas interêt de jouer avec les gemmes d'AOE plutôt que Phys to Lighning et aller chercher Avatar of Fire?

instant edit : hmm tu as peut être pas beaucoup de "conversion" mais que des "added"

----------


## Ravine

Oui je suis un peu claque, je melange mes mots.
Donc plein de Added Fire. Et on scale Physical, Spell, Fire, Totem damage sur l'arbre, et Fire Damage/Elem sur les gemmes (le Phys To Lightning c'est plus parce que 6L ca ne m'arrive jamais, et c'est une gemme force, donc ca rentre). Je ne te cache pas que Immolate me semble plus interessant quand elle sera disponible http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Immolate+Support .

En terme de Added as Fire damage, ca cumule 70% (Cauteriser), 15% (Herald of Ash), 25%-44% (Added Fire Damage), et 20% (Hinekora, Death's Fury) soit 130-149% phys added as fire damage. Apres t'as tous les Increased Fire/Spell/Totem qui viennent s'ajouter

Comme j'ai la flemme de Excel le truc, je me dis que ca marche. (j'en sais rien en vrai, j'ai la tete dans le cul)

----------


## Jalkar

> Oui je suis un peu claque, je melange mes mots.
> Donc plein de Added Fire. Et on scale Physical, Spell, Fire, Totem damage sur l'arbre, et Fire Damage/Elem sur les gemmes (le Phys To Lightning c'est plus parce que 6L ca ne m'arrive jamais, et c'est une gemme force, donc ca rentre). Je ne te cache pas que Immolate me semble plus interessant quand elle sera disponible http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Immolate+Support .
> 
> En terme de Added as Fire damage, ca cumule 70% (Cauteriser), 15% (Herald of Ash), 25%-44% (Added Fire Damage), soit 110-129% phys added as fire damage. Apres t'as tous les Increased Fire/Spell/Totem qui viennent s'ajouter
> 
> Comme j'ai la flemme de Excel le truc, je me dis que ca marche. (j'en sais rien en vrai, j'ai la tete dans le cul)


La nouvelle Chance to Ignite est peut être très très sympa aussi (10-29% MORE FIRE DMG) à voir comment l'ignite scale mais ca peut être sympa  ::):  (les spells dmg ne scaleront que le hit mais normalement fire/totem scaleront hit+ignite)

----------


## Ravine

Je ne prevoyais pas de jouer sur l'ignite/burn pour etre franc.

Avec le rework du DoT, vu qu'il faut scale le Damage Over Time a part, jouer sur l'ignite/burning demande un investissement de quelques points de passifs que je n'ai pas dans l'arbre. Comme le tree s'oriente vers Iron Will, Totem et Fire, je m'etends pour choper 400+ Str, pas mal de vie, et les nodes Totems qui sont sur le passage, pour enfin ramasser les nodes de Fire. Du coup, le burning/ignite est sacrifie au profit du dommage brut (a noter que je reflechis avec la 3.0 en tete, pas la 2.6.x)

(en fait c'est 130/149% physical added as fire damage, vu l'ascendance)

----------


## Jalkar

> Je ne prevoyais pas de jouer sur l'ignite/burn pour etre franc.
> 
> Avec le rework du DoT, vu qu'il faut scale le Damage Over Time a part, jouer sur l'ignite/burning demande un investissement de quelques points de passifs que je n'ai pas dans l'arbre. Comme le tree s'oriente vers Iron Will, Totem et Fire, je m'etends pour choper 400+ Str, pas mal de vie, et les nodes Totems qui sont sur le passage, pour enfin ramasser les nodes de Fire. Du coup, le burning/ignite est sacrifie au profit du dommage brut (a noter que je reflechis avec la 3.0 en tete, pas la 2.6.x)
> 
> (en fait c'est 130/149% physical added as fire damage, vu l'ascendance)


Oui je réflechissais aussi en terme de 3.0  ::): 

tu peux partager ton arbre 3.0 ?

en ceinture The Magnate peut être très sympa pour ton build (%Phys 50+str +all res

----------


## Ravine

L'arbre est dans le post original http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/97...1#post10937463

PoePlanner a mis a dispo une version 3.0. C'etait ce lien http://cpc.cx/jxp

Seul truc non dispo sur PoEPlanner: les bandits. J'ai choisi Oak pour la regen vie, le 2% resist Physical, et le 20% increased Physical

La reservation de mana serait sur la Blasphemy. A noter que cette Blasphemy peut etre degagee si les Empire's Grasp ont une corruption Ele Weakness.

----------


## Jalkar

> L'arbre est dans le post original http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/97...1#post10937463
> 
> PoePlanner a mis a dispo une version 3.0. C'etait ce lien http://cpc.cx/jxp
> 
> Seul truc non dispo sur PoEPlanner: les bandits. J'ai choisi Oak pour la regen vie, le 2% resist Physical, et le 20% increased Physical
> 
> La reservation de mana serait sur la Blasphemy. A noter que cette Blasphemy peut etre degagee si les Empire's Grasp ont une corruption Ele Weakness.


je n'avais pas vu  ::): 

Tu dois pouvoir gagner un peu de force en passant par la gauche sous ancestral bond plutôt qu'au dessus des noeuds d'AOE  ::):  (tu perds un peu de dext)

----------


## Ravine

C'est debattable. J'ai check les 2 cas, et je prefere le cluster de droite. La dex n'est pas perdue (Faster Attack en a besoin), et l'intell est convertie en Str via Efficient Training (il est dans l'arbre, dans le slot de jewel entre Templar et Witch). Y'a pas vraiment de clear cut pour ca, c'est kifkif.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Bon, bah j'ai rip au 67 sur un piège du laby comme un dieu


Toi qui voulait "faire mieux" que moi, t'aurais pu lvl up deux niveaux avant !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

11 nouvelles gemmes de support pour le patch de ce week end.



Spoiler Alert! 


Brutality Support 35-54% more Physical Damage. Any phys spell/attack gem.

Chance to Bleed Support Adds Lv.1 1-2 thru Lv.20 50-75 to Physical Damage to Attacks. flat 25% chance to cause Bleeding. Any phys attack gem.

Deadly Ailments Support 50-88% more Damage with Ailments. Flat 33% less damage with hits. Ignite/poison scaler. Doesn't scale chill/freeze/shock womp womp.

Decay Support Skill inflicts Decay, dealing Lv.1 234 Lv.20 1598 Chaos Damage per second for 10 seconds. Essence drain/ caustic support.

Efficacy Support 10-20% more Spell Damage. 15-24% more Damage over Time. 10-16% increased Skill Effect Duration. Essence Drain. Caustic arrow except Spell% part.

Immolate Support Lv.1 47-71 Lv.20 268-403 to added Fire Damage against Burning Enemies. Spells/Attacks.

Lesser Poison Support Lv.1 1-2 Lv.20 50-75 to added Chaos Damage. flat 25% to poison on hit. So since poison stacks are capped. for fast spammy chaos convert skills.

Lesser Reduced Mana Cost Support Exactly what u think this does. RIP aura reduction.

Maim Support 20-30% more Physical Damage versus maimed. 10-19% more Physical Damage. Flat 30% chance to maim (movement debuff).

Unbound Ailments Support (30–49)% increased Duration of Ailments on Enemies. (20–30)% increased Effect of Ailments on Enemies. How is Shock affected? Chill/freez affected? Appears to be ignite/poison only.

Vile Toxins Support (30–49)% more Poison Damage. % more Damage with Hits for each Poison on the Enemy, up to (6–9) times.

Ignite Proliferation Support spread to other Enemies within a Radius of (14–16). Skills deal (0–19)% increased Fire Damage. Looks underwhelming but strictly beter than Ele Prolif gem for ignites.



En vrai ça fait 12 mais une doit dégager d'après ce que j'ai lu.

Ah et 




> Bex_GGGHead Community Manager 48 points il y a 17 heures 
> 
> No Beta wipe this week. Can't confirm yet when that will be.


J'ai bien fait de pas mapper finalement.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est ce qui avait été dataminé  y'a un moment ouais, mais je comprends toujours pas le "Lesser Reduced Mana Cost" c'est la même mécanique que la gemme existante (déjà inutilisée) mais en moins fort? Je peux pas y croire

----------


## CaMarchePas

On est d'accord, le saignement devient un status ailment aussi hein ?

Du coup : puncture+brutality+deadly+slower projectile+rapid decay+point blank sur un chin sol ça serait un peu sale ?  ::ninja:: 

edit : ou même unbound au lieu de slower ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai bien fait de pas mapper finalement.


Ben c'était prévu 15 jours sans l'acte 8 et wipe quand il arrive, donc pour le moment ça change rien hein. ^^

----------


## alogos

Slower proj et point blank ne marchera pas sur le bleed.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Slower proj et point blank ne marchera pas sur le bleed.


Ben heu, si : le bleed inflige 10% du coup initial +50% du même coup initial si la cible bouge. (tant que ce n'est pas changé, ils parlaient de booster les dégâts quand la cible est stationnaire)
Plus gros ton hit, plus important le bleed.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> 11 nouvelles gemmes de support pour le patch de ce week end.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Brutality Support 35-54% more Physical Damage. Any phys spell/attack gem.
> 
> ...





> C'est ce qui avait été dataminé  y'a un moment ouais, mais je comprends toujours pas le "Lesser Reduced Mana Cost" c'est la même mécanique que la gemme existante (déjà inutilisée) mais en moins fort? Je peux pas y croire


https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...ge/1#p14550132 News officielle du jour donc la gemme qui saute c'est lesser reduced mana cost donc pour le moment ça répond à ta question. ^^

----------


## alogos

> Ben heu, si : le bleed inflige 10% du coup initial +50% du même coup initial si la cible bouge. (tant que ce n'est pas changé, ils parlaient de booster les dégâts quand la cible est stationnaire)
> Plus gros ton hit, plus important le bleed.


Oui, mais ça n'affecte pas le bleed. "ne marchera pas...", "...SUR LE BLEED". 
Vaut mieux utiliser des gemmes qui boost le coup initial et le bleed, mais pas la moitié qui augmente le coup initial, et la moitié le bleed... autant boosté à fond juste le bleed, ou juste le coup initial.
Après, y a pas non plus d'autre gemmes qui viennent boosté les deux dans ma mémoire, à part Maim. Unbound me parait moins approprié sur le bleed par contre, vu que ça stack pas...

----------


## Zephy

Tu sens le build Essence Drain en Meta à la 3.0  ::P:

----------


## Vhanlay

D'ailleurs j'essaye ce build en ce moment, mais je pige pas trop le fonctionnement, tu fais contagion sur le pack, puis tu kill un mob avec ED ? Et la ca va spread à tout les mobs du coin ?

----------


## alogos

Yep. En fonction des mobs, tu peux balancer ED avant et Contagion ensuite, tant que tu lances Contagion avant que le premier mob meurt de l'ED...
C'est inhérent à la gemme Contagion de se répandre quand une cible meurt, et en plus, c'est indiqué que si un mec meurt avec en plus, le débuff ED, il spread ce débuff.
La durée du ED est renouvelé quand Contagion la spread mais pas celle de Contagion. Donc ça finira toujours par s'arrêter.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Oui, mais ça n'affecte pas le bleed. "ne marchera pas...", "...SUR LE BLEED". 
> Vaut mieux utiliser des gemmes qui boost le coup initial et le bleed, mais pas la moitié qui augmente le coup initial, et la moitié le bleed... autant boosté à fond juste le bleed, ou juste le coup initial.
> Après, y a pas non plus d'autre gemmes qui viennent boosté les deux dans ma mémoire, à part Maim. Unbound me parait moins approprié sur le bleed par contre, vu que ça stack pas...


Ben si on parlait en doble dip oui, mais là non, vu que ça disparait.

Entre booster le hit d'origine de 40% ou booster le dot de 40%, ben ça fait toujours 40% sur le dot hein !

----------


## alogos

Ah... bin t'as pas trop suivi les changements alors...
Parce que, non, boosté le hit ne boostera pas forcément le dot, c'est quand même la grande différence qu'apporte la modification et qu'ils ont mis en tout premier en avant...
Les dégâts du hit et du dot sont chacun basé sur la base + certains modificateur qui s'applique à l'un, à l'autre, ou au deux. Donc si tu as des modificateur d'attaque, d'arme, de projectile ou d'area, ça ne boostera pas ton status ailment associé.
Je t'invite à bien relire toutes la news car c'est quand même LA différence sur laquelle ils ont fait tout un groupe de posts pour expliquer ce que ça impliquait...

----------


## Ravine

Pendant qu'une partie de mon cerveau reflechis aux soucis de mon SWTiser (penser a ajouter une orb of storm pour proc Elem Overload par exemple, me demerder pour trouver la prophecy Severed Limbs aussi), la partie inactive du dit cerveau s'est reveillee apres avoir lu 2-3 trucs sur reddit ( https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ts_brainstorm/ ), a propos des Clone Mirror Arrow/Blink Arrow.

Du coup je suis en train de reflechir autour d'un clone / bleed. Parmis ceux qui ont deja fait du Clone Arrow build, pouvez vous lister les problemes que vous aviez eu sur ce genre de setup en 2.x?

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est assez fumé. Le problème principal c'est d'avoir suffisamment de DPS, faut jouer Necro a priori. Le plus gros facteur c'est le base damage de l'arme + quiver. À voir ce que la 3.0 apportera à ce niveau.

La nouvelle gemme skill duration + dot parait intéressante je pense que "double dip" skill duration (durée des clones + DOT) pourrait être pas mal. Chaque clone c'est un multiplier, donc plus tu peux en avoir en même temps à l'écran, plus tu arraches.

Après tous mes tests en legacy je suis pressé de voir ce que ça donnera avec les changement de la 3.0 mais très clairement je testerai:
Necro Blink/Mirror
Glad Max Block Pur Phys
Hiero Totem MOM
Et un build top secret Scion que j'ai en tête depuis un moment  ::ninja:: , l'idée c'est une sale optimisation de l'arbre, pur ES CI, Low Life, je joue Occultist + Hiero et Crit Totem. Je pense que c'est OP mais à voir

----------


## Isdrydge

> C'est assez fumé. Le problème principal c'est d'avoir suffisamment de DPS, faut jouer Necro a priori. Le plus gros facteur c'est le base damage de l'arme + quiver. À voir ce que la 3.0 apportera à ce niveau.
> 
> La nouvelle gemme skill duration + dot parait intéressante je pense que "double dip" skill duration (durée des clones + DOT) pourrait être pas mal. Chaque clone c'est un multiplier, donc plus tu peux en avoir en même temps à l'écran, plus tu arraches.
> 
> Après tous mes tests en legacy je suis pressé de voir ce que ça donnera avec les changement de la 3.0 mais très clairement je testerai:
> Necro Blink/Mirror
> Glad Max Block Pur Phys
> Hiero Totem MOM
> Et un build top secret Scion que j'ai en tête depuis un moment , l'idée c'est une sale optimisation de l'arbre, pur ES CI, Low Life, je joue Occultist + Hiero et Crit Totem. Je pense que c'est OP mais à voir


Glad Max Block Pur Phys >> c'est le build sur lequel je risque de partir apriori vu mon engouement sur celui ci en ce moment.

Tu peux détailler un peu ?

----------


## Kamikaze

J'en ai déjà joué un pendant legacy, avec Grultrucmuche Pelt. L'armure qui t'empêche de jouer des spells, mais donne du increase phys et de la life.

J'étais parti sur blood magic vu que je pouvais rien réserver de toute façon et que tu consommes pas mal de mana.

En plus de ça Kaom Root et max roll de life dès que possible, donc gros pool de vie.

C'était vraiment très fort mais ça manquait d'un chouilla de dps, le chouilla qui te permet de faire du breach domain vraiment tranquille. Blade Flurry obligatoire en main skill pour taper suffisamment fort.

J'étais sur Varunastra en main hand + warchief totem, Thousand Teeth en Shield (puis The Surrender, mais vraiment pas convaincu par ce shield au final, je pense qu'il faut viser un Shield offensif ou Lioneye remorse). Plein de gems de riposte pour trigger le bleed et faire jouer bloodlust + les passifs du glad.

Du coup avec la nouvelle gemmes more phys et les DOTs je pense que ça va être encore plus viable.

Après je jouais RT parce que crit sacrifiait trop de défense sur le tree, mais à voir si Crit passe mieux désormais

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ah... bin t'as pas trop suivi les changements alors...
> Parce que, non, boosté le hit ne boostera pas forcément le dot, c'est quand même la grande différence qu'apporte la modification et qu'ils ont mis en tout premier en avant...
> Les dégâts du hit et du dot sont chacun basé sur la base + certains modificateur qui s'applique à l'un, à l'autre, ou au deux. Donc si tu as des modificateur d'attaque, d'arme, de projectile ou d'area, ça ne boostera pas ton status ailment associé.
> Je t'invite à bien relire toutes la news car c'est quand même LA différence sur laquelle ils ont fait tout un groupe de posts pour expliquer ce que ça impliquait...


Ou alors t'es passé complètement à côté de ce qui a changé, et t'as pas compris la différence.

Le doble dip c'est pas juste qu'un truc affecte deux partis des dégâts, c'est qu'il s'applique deux fois, et c'est fondamentalement différent.

Actuellement : un boost qui affecte tous les aspects est beaucoup plus puissant qu'un boost qui n'affecte que le dot. +100% fire damage sur flame blast ça va doubler tes dégâts initiaux et quadrupler ton ignite.
après : un boost qui affecte que le hit initial ou que l'ignite, à valeur égale ça se vaut. 

Avant : 
-si t'as +100% fire damage, tu vas faire un flameblast à 200 (100 doublés) et une brûlure à 80 (40 qui viennent des 200 infligés - 20%/s- à nouveaux doublés par le 100% fire).
-si t'as +100% burning damage, tu vas faire un flameblast à 100 et une brûlure à 40 (20 qui viennent des 100 et doublés par le 100% burning)
Après : 
-si t'as +100% fire damage, tu vas faire un flameblast à 200 (100 doublés) et une brûlure à 40 (20% de 200)
-si t'as +100% burning damage, tu vas faire un flameblast à 100 et une brûlure à 40 (20% de 100 doublés)

Donc à % égaux, que tu aies X% sur le hit initial ou sur le dot, ça va justement devenir la même chose, alors qu'actuellement ça fait beaucoup moins de dégâts de n'avoir de boost que sur le dot.

----------


## Dirian

*old system:*
https://tof.cx/image/FU3l9

*new system:*
https://tof.cx/image/FUJMi

source:
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...unt-type/staff

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Pendant qu'une partie de mon cerveau reflechis aux soucis de mon SWTiser (penser a ajouter une orb of storm pour proc Elem Overload par exemple, me demerder pour trouver la prophecy Severed Limbs aussi), la partie inactive du dit cerveau s'est reveillee apres avoir lu 2-3 trucs sur reddit ( https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ts_brainstorm/ ), a propos des Clone Mirror Arrow/Blink Arrow.
> 
> Du coup je suis en train de reflechir autour d'un clone / bleed. Parmis ceux qui ont deja fait du Clone Arrow build, pouvez vous lister les problemes que vous aviez eu sur ce genre de setup en 2.x?


C'est marrant, ce matin j'ai ouvert un topic sur la section feedback pour avoir plus de détails sur un changement en 3.0 qui affecterait les clones : cluster trap et multiple traps n'ont plus un global "less damage" modifier mais "linked skills have X% less *trap* damage" modifier... 

En étant global ça réduisait les dégâts minions invoqués. 
En étant trap damage... si y'a pas d'erreur et que c'est bien changé ainsi (d'autres gemmes sont incorrectes, genre bloodlust qui n'indique plus que ça empêche le bleed), j'y vois deux possibilités intéressante si confirmées : les minions chopent le tag trap et donc on peut les booster via les traps (peu probable) ou les minions n'ont plus de malus de dégâts de part leur invocation via trap.

Bon je pense qu'ils ont juste changé la terminologie mais pas pensé aux minions pour les traps et donc rien n'a changé... Mais si on perd les malus de dégâts...  :Bave: 

Et j'avais pas pensé aux flats degens des nouvelles gemmes, ça peut être très bon aussi !

----------


## Kamikaze

Ils ont fait plusieurs fois le mic mac entre trap et global modifier mais c'était impossible de savoir avant de tester. Genre à un moment multip trap était en global mais cluster était en trap. Ensuite ils ont passé les 2 en global mais en fait ça marchait encore ou je sais plus quoi, bref ça a jamais été très clair, je sais même pas ce qu'il en est aujourd'hui.

Mais quoiqu'il en soit c'était toujours viable même avec du less donc je me fais pas de soucis

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais ouais clone DOT parait méga fort vu que minion damage va scale le flat et qu'avec Vile Toxin tu vas être max stack instant vu le nombre de clones

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Genre avec un arbre standard tu es facile sur du +200% increase minion damage, moi j'avais tapé les 300% sur la fin via jewels (et le nouveau casque). Avec les gemmes de support qui font du more et le flat fourni par Lioneye Glare tu peux clear Minotaur tranquille (en terme de dps), un peu long comparé aux build max dps mais la défense est vraiment forte (tu n'es simplement jamais target par les mobs).

Avec un peu de flat ça va être violent, c'est tout ce qu'il manquait au build. Sans compter les nouveaux multipliers, faut trouver la config optimale, ça va pas être si simple  ::o:

----------


## alogos

> après : un boost qui affecte que le hit initial ou que l'ignite, à valeur égale ça se vaut.


Bin... non... (ou alors, c'est complètement à côté de parler à valeur égale car justement, je fais remarquer que t'as pas de valeur égal sur les deux)
Si t'as plein de more sur le dot, ça multiplie d'autant les increased sur le dot.
Si t'as pas le même nombre de more/increased sur le hit que sur le dot, t'auras du coup un meilleur bonus en augmentant l'increased/more du hit/dot que de l'autre.

Si ton flameblast a 100% increased burning damage et 100% increased fire damage, t'auras une différence à prendre +50% more area damage ou +50% more ailment damage.
Si tu rajoute un 50% more sur le area, ça n'augmentera que le hit, et donc en gros, ça multiplie par 1.5 les 100% increased, alors que si c'est du elemental, ça s'appliquera aux 200% increased...
Mais bon... si t'as un 50% more elemental, ça fera un boost sur les deux et sera donc plus intéressant.

Ça dépend toujours de quels sont les autres modificateurs présent, mais si tu prends la moitié des modificateurs qui s'applique qu'à l'un, et l'autre moitié qu'à l'autre... ça fera pas terrible.

Et le ignite va passer à 40% sur 5 secondes, pas 20%

----------


## Ravine

Faudra que je me penche aussi sur un build Fire Trap avec un gros focus sur le DoT. La nouvelle gemme Ignite Proliferation a l'air marrante.

----------


## Kamikaze

D'ailleurs j'ai pas trop suivi, mais si EK nova ne subit pas de changement ça sera toujours aussi fort également. Un peu de proj speed et tu clear par écrans entiers

----------


## Jalkar

Siege ballista risquent de taper assez fort aussi 
Si je lit bien Point Blank devrait scale le hit et le dot

du coup il y a sans doute moyen de faire un build bleed avec les ballistes  ::): 
genre en gladiateur pour profiter des bleed explosion :D


EK est limité buff avec des gemmes comme brutality  ::):  (mon build ek phys/poison aimera bcp cette gemme)
edit : remarque le poison et les projectiles ca scalera moins donc en fait j'en sais rien :D

----------


## Ravine

Siege Ballista - Maim - Brutality - Chance To Bleed - Deadly Ailments - Rapid Decay ? :3
Pas besoin d'etre en Gladiator pour les explosions, il suffit d'utiliser les gants Haemophilia

Avec une Vulnerability on Hit sur les gants au passage. Comme ca meme pas besoin d'etre a proximite.

----------


## alogos

De ce que je sais, et c'est ce que j'ai dis à la page d'avant, y a pas de raison que Point Blank marche sur le DoT. C'est du projectile attack damage. Vu que le dot ne bénéficie pas de l'attaque et ne bénéficiera plus des projectiles, aucune chance. Sauf s'il remanie le texte... mais j'en ai pas entendu parler. (pareil pour chin sol)

----------


## Ravine

" Damage over Time is* now never considered Projectile Damage"* https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1894471

----------


## Ifit

A votre avis la nouvelle gem decay va marcher avec le dot aoe de caustic arrow ?

----------


## alogos

La question est trop globale... mais oui, la flèche de caustic arrow pourra toucher... 
après, ils ont annoncés que les bonus propres aux skills, du genre le  "projectile damage apply to this dot" qui sera sur le caustic arrow, sera wordé pour ne prendre en compte que le dot inhérent à la skill gem, et pas aux dot rajouté ailleurs.

----------


## Jalkar

> De ce que je sais, et c'est ce que j'ai dis à la page d'avant, y a pas de raison que Point Blank marche sur le DoT. C'est du projectile attack damage. Vu que le dot ne bénéficie pas de l'attaque et ne bénéficiera plus des projectiles, aucune chance. Sauf s'il remanie le texte... mais j'en ai pas entendu parler. (pareil pour chin sol)


"Projectile Attacks deal up to 50% more Damage to targets at the start of their movement"

Pour moi c'est du %More "Generique" limité à des attaques "spécifiques", du coup ca "pourrait" fonctionner avec le DoT d'une attaques par projectile



On voit bien la différence de wording sur la gemme :

Supported Projectile Attacks deal up to  *50% more Damage* to targets at the start of their movement, dealing less Damage to targets as the projectile travels farther
Supported Projectile Skills deal *(0-38)% increased Projectile Damage*

----------


## Isdrydge

> J'en ai déjà joué un pendant legacy, avec Grultrucmuche Pelt. L'armure qui t'empêche de jouer des spells, mais donne du increase phys et de la life.
> 
> J'étais parti sur blood magic vu que je pouvais rien réserver de toute façon et que tu consommes pas mal de mana.
> 
> En plus de ça Kaom Root et max roll de life dès que possible, donc gros pool de vie.
> 
> C'était vraiment très fort mais ça manquait d'un chouilla de dps, le chouilla qui te permet de faire du breach domain vraiment tranquille. Blade Flurry obligatoire en main skill pour taper suffisamment fort.
> 
> J'étais sur Varunastra en main hand + warchief totem, Thousand Teeth en Shield (puis The Surrender, mais vraiment pas convaincu par ce shield au final, je pense qu'il faut viser un Shield offensif ou Lioneye remorse). Plein de gems de riposte pour trigger le bleed et faire jouer bloodlust + les passifs du glad.
> ...


Ah je suis absolument pas parti sur ce build.

Suis parti sur surrrender + soul taker + bringer en heaume. En skill je suis parti sur static strike. Suis en max block la globalement avec 3 aura car je peux me mettre a 100% mana reservation.

----------


## Kamikaze

Du coup t'es pas pur phys du tout  ::o:

----------


## Ravine

> "Projectile Attacks deal up to 50% more Damage to targets at the start of their movement"
> 
> Pour moi c'est du %More "Generique" limité à des attaques "spécifiques", du coup ca "pourrait" fonctionner avec le DoT d'une attaques par projectile
> 
> 
> 
> On voit bien la différence de wording sur la gemme :
> 
> Supported Projectile Attacks deal up to  *50% more Damage* to targets at the start of their movement, dealing less Damage to targets as the projectile travels farther
> Supported Projectile Skills deal *(0-38)% increased Projectile Damage*


Oui mais on sait que le dot s'applique sur le base damage non modifie par le inc/more, et que Point Blank s'applique au Projectile Attack, et donc c'est le calcul final du Hit qui profite de ce More.

----------


## Isdrydge

> Ah je suis absolument pas parti sur ce build.
> 
> Suis parti sur surrrender + soul taker + bringer en heaume. En skill je suis parti sur static strike. Suis en max block la globalement avec 3 aura car je peux me mettre a 100% mana reservation.


Nop en effet mais je pensais m'orienter phys sur la 3.0 comme toi avec une variation autour de varunastra

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Yop, voilà les gemmes.

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...ge/1#p14550132

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Yop, voilà les gemmes.
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...ge/1#p14550132


T'as juste quinze heures de retard c'est la news de ce matin ! 



> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...ge/1#p14550132 News officielle du jour donc la gemme qui saute c'est lesser reduced mana cost donc pour le moment ça répond à ta question. ^^



Bon je retrouve pas le topic concerné, y'en avait qui posait les questions relatives aux changements sur les dots pour les skills qui en appliquent de base (viper strike, puncture, caustic arrow, tous les débuffs chaos) et y'avait des particularités pour ces skills... 'Fin bon, on verra quand on aura le patch note complet et les gemmes modifiées !

----------


## Dirian

bon, comme vous avez du mal, je vous pose les lien des "4" manifestos sur les changements lié aux DOTs.
CMP, celui que tu cherche est le 3eme lien.

Damage Over Time Changes - Part 1
Damage Over Time Changes - Part 2
Damage Over Time Changes - More Information - Part 1
Damage Over Time Changes - More Information - Part 2

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> T'as juste quinze heures de retard c'est la news de ce matin ! 
> 
> 
> 
> Bon je retrouve pas le topic concerné, y'en avait qui posait les questions relatives aux changements sur les dots pour les skills qui en appliquent de base (viper strike, puncture, caustic arrow, tous les débuffs chaos) et y'avait des particularités pour ces skills... 'Fin bon, on verra quand on aura le patch note complet et les gemmes modifiées !


Ah oui en plus je l'avais vu ce matin  ::ninja:: 

Si vous voulez vous salir les yeux y'a une dame ou un monsieur qui joue sur xbox à l'acte 8.

----------


## thomzon

J'aimerais quelques conseils pour mon Juggernaut Cyclone: https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...zon/characters

Vu que j'étais loin d'avoir le budget pour une Disfavour 6L avant la fin de la league, et que je voyais les prix monté, j'ai claqué 80% de mes richesses pour une 5L à 4 exalts. Même en passant de 5L sans blood magic à 5L avec blood magic, j'ai gagné une bonne quantité de DPS.

Vu que mon but est de pousser le perso aussi loin que possible avant de pouvoir plonger sur la 3.0, j'aimerais réussir à me passer de la gemme blood magic. Si j'avais un mana pool assez conséquent je pense que ce serait pas un soucis, le soucis c'est que je tourne à 85% mana reserved via Hatred et Warlord + Blasphemy. Du coup il me reste environ 90 mana, trop peu pour gérer ça avec une flasque ou pour être compensé par le % mana leeched.

Pour l'instant, les idées que j'ai:
- Investir un peu en mana via les passifs, en sacrifiant un peu de physical damage. Pas l'option que je préfère.
- Trouver des jewels +2 mana hit on gain. Vu le rythme d'attaque de Cyclone, 2-3 gemmes devraient suffire, mais v'là le coup d'une gemme avec %life, %phys dmg with axes et +2 mana on hit.
- Augmenter suffisemment le mana pool via +mana sur mon stuff, mais ça risque aussi d'être très couteux.

D'autres idées ? Tout commentaire sur mon build de noob est le bienvenu :-)

----------


## alogos

passe le profil en public si tu veux qu'on le voit : http://poe-profile.info/profile_tutorial

Je dirais que le mana gain on hit sur les jewels est la meilleur solution. C'est ce que font beaucoup de ngamahu cyclone que je connais.

----------


## thomzon

Ah sorry, voilà il est publique maintenant.

Merci pour le retour  ::):

----------


## Zephy

Petit Retour sur la beta : Si vous jouez summoner , deux mobs sont completement fumés , mais je ne dirais pas lesquels  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

SRS et Kitava Heralds ?

----------


## Zephy

Kitava Herald est excellent pour tanker  ::P:  
Il y a un Tukuhama qui fait Scorching Ray ( le Vanguard il me semble ) , meilleur monocible pour le moment , et il tank bien . Ensuite pour clean , le Frost Sentinelle ( n'est présent qu'a partir de l'acte 8 mais dispo en maps ) son Ice Spear est juste le top pour le moment

----------


## Ravine

Vous savez ce qui serait rigolo? Recycler le build Siege Ballista - Zero Intelligence "Dumb Commander" https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1756334 et en faire un build Damage Over Time.

Apres j'ai presque envie de faire 2 variantes, dont une un peu deb, donc forcement j'ai envie de faire celle la.

I - Starkonja's (helmet)/ Mahoney (quiver) pour plus de dex/base Damage
II - Bringer of Rain (helmet)/ Rearguard, pour plus de block (la normalement vous faites "hein?, Bringer of Rain sur un Siege Ballista?")

Dans l'Ascendance je prends Gladiator (pour le Bleed on Attack & Block) et Deadeye (pour le +1 proj).
L'avantage du Ascendant/Gladiator c'est que les lignes de Block sont generiques. Donc Bringer of Rain ( http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/The_Bringer_of_Rain ) fonctionne avec Rearguard ( http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Rearguard ), juste parce que leurs lignes sont generiques

L'autre truc fun c'est le +physical damage que ces 2 items apportent, qui vont donc booster la base du bleed.

Donc ca pourrait ressembler a ca (par ordre d'importance dans les links)

Helmet [BoR]: Blink Arrow - GMP - Chain - Culling Strike  (pour plus de blind)
Bow [IronCommander]: Siege Ballista - Brutality - Chance To Bleed - Maim - Physical Projectile Attack Damage
Gloves [Haemophilia]: Stone Golem - Bloodlust - Fortify - Melee Physical truc/Multistrike/whatever
Boots [Garukhan's]: osef. Mirror Arrow? Phase Run?

En chiffres, ca fait un truc du style:
BoR: 20-30 physical damage 
Rearguard: 6-12 physical damage 
Iron Commander: 1-3 physical damage par tranche de 25 Dexterity (avec une target a 800 dex minimum, ca fait 32-96, en plus d'une base a 33-82)

Sans amulette/rings, on est a 91-230 de base damage, ce qui me semble plus que suffisant pour pouvoir scale le bleed.
Comme on est sur du Totem, et que les nodes de Totem Damage comptent a la fois sur le Hit et sur le DoT (comme Minion), ca me parait bien.

En Chance to Bleed on a:
25% (Haemophilia), 20% (Ascendant - Gladiator), 25% (Chance to Bleed), ce qui fait un gros 70% de chances de faire un bleed, qui sera plus court, mais fera plus mal (Haemophilia)

En defense
Block est a 20-24% (Rearguard) / 6% (BoR) / 5% (Ascendant - Gladiator), soit un total de 31-35%
Spell Block est a 12-15% (Rearguard) / 30% of block chance applied to Spell Block, soit un total de 22-25 % de spell block.
Le build a plein de max life, plein de force et de dex (donc plein de +Life sur Garukhan's).
Les bottes rendent aussi immune a pas mal de ground effect.


Je sais pas vous, mais ca me parait tellement con sur le papier que j'ai vraiment envie de le faire.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça a l'air pas mal en vrai, la version BoR et pas si débile que ça du tout, après faut bien optimiser le tree et la balance defence/degat.

Après le rêve ça serait BoR Legacy + Anvil Legacy pour du gros block Siege ballista  ::o:  

Tu te débrouilles pour optimiser les dégâts et faire suffisament mal, ça va être chaud de combiner ça avec le block mais ça devrait passer, le duelist est bien placé (tu peux prendre le start en duelist ptet, à voir) pour siege ballista avec totem et dex

Et déjà que le build est très défensif, avec autant de block y'a vraiment que le rare hit/la degen qui passera qui t'inquiètera, donc à voir ce que tu peux chopper en pool de vie + flask pour pallier à ça

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sur les bottes tu peux mettre le classique Trap + Cluster Trap + Blink Arrow, c'est très fort et ça procera un max de bleed

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Y'a du block générique aussi sur l'arbre, jewel et scion (ah non c'est shield & dual wield) si je dis pas de connerie, en plus de l'ascend Glad

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vu que tes clones (tag attack, utilise l'attaque de base) peuvent bleed tu pourrais mettre bloodlust plutot que chance to bleed

----------


## Ravine

Oui mais si tu fais gaffe au build original qui est linke au debut, la blague c'est d'utiliser Brawn partout pour monter a 800+ Str et 1000+ Dex. Ca laisse plein d'opportunites et de marge de manoeuvre, clairement; rien n'oblige a monter aussi haut en STR/Dex, au point de descendre a 0 d'intelligence.
Je note le Trap/Cluster Trap, mais le souci c'est qu'a prendre plein de Brawn, le perso tombe a 0 d'intelligence (et Trap support demande de l'intel)

Aucun interet a prendre le Duelist Start. Je n'ai pas vraiment de gains sur le pathing a ce niveau la.

Ca n'est pas un build Clone, c'est un build Siege Ballista. Le temps de deployer 5-6 Ballistas, y'aura plus rien a l'ecran, donc aucun interet d'avoir plus de clones. Le Blink Arrow est la pour se deplacer et faire office de support defensif. Avant Culling Strike j'avais mis Fork (pour faire Chain Fork), mais Culling Strike c'est toujours appreciable.

PS: c'est un build a 185% increased Max Life, et 800 de Force, avec une paire bottes a potentiellement 100 Max Life.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah j'avais loupé le lien du dumb commander

----------


## Mad-T

J'ai joué avec le mec, son build était super fun (et costaud!)
Bref, du bon en 3.0 à mon avis en TRES GROS SCION

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah sorry, voilà il est publique maintenant.
> 
> Merci pour le retour


SInon, un enlighten level 3, c'est 17c... et cela te récupère 8% (12% si tu chopes des bottes / gants +1 all gems) de mana reserved... http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Enlighten_Support

Lien poe.trade http://poe.trade/search/namkeonaniziku

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Ah sorry, voilà il est publique maintenant.
> 
> Merci pour le retour


Il faut mettre enlighten sur ta hache, tu gagnes +2 en support gem. Je me souviens que je pouvais caler en cyclone HoA Hatred et Arctic Armor.

J'ai enlevé trois points de nodes d'armure pour aller chercher le leech life et mana.

https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...L3ufjr_gr-a_6P

Ah et en stuff tu peux changer de ceintures, le heup of all, et surtout tes gants pourris.  ::P:  Et t'attends quoi pour faire l'uber? Je peux te carry si tu veux ce soir.

----------


## thomzon

Merci pour les conseils.

Pour faire l'uber j'attends d'avoir déjà fait tous les trials, à mon rythme de jeu ça prend du temps de tomber sur chaque. Pour l'instant j'en ai vu 3 différent mais j'ai eu plusieurs fois les mêmes.
Sinon j'ai pu régler mes problèmes de mana avec 2 jewels +2 on hit, ça passe nickel  ::):

----------


## mentasm

Une question sur les shaper's orb (j'ai bien lu le wiki mais bon... avant de faire une connerie)
Concrètement j'ai Shapé Péninsula (T5) avec l'orb looté sur colonnade. Je voudrais Shaper Dune : est-ce que je peux loot une autre orb sur colonnade? ou dois-je unshaper péninsula? cela va-t-il enlever le bonus de colonnade automatiquement?

----------


## Yshuya

> Une question sur les shaper's orb (j'ai bien lu le wiki mais bon... avant de faire une connerie)
> Concrètement j'ai Shapé Péninsula (T5) avec l'orb looté sur colonnade. Je voudrais Shaper Dune : est-ce que je peux loot une autre orb sur colonnade? ou dois-je unshaper péninsula? cela va-t-il enlever le bonus de colonnade automatiquement?


Non, Oui sauf si tu as une autre orbe de shap disponible sur une autre map, non.

----------


## Isdrydge

Question con : j'ai jamais use les cartographier ... y'a une bonne facon de les utiliser sur l'atlas ?

----------


## Ravine

J'ai fait un post feedback sur l'Animate Guardian sur le forum off, vu que la skill a clairement du potentiel, et j'aimerai bien la jouer end game sans avoir a jouer SRS, Animate Weapon, ou tout autre minion a la place. Dites moi ce que vous en pensez.

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...e/63#p14556437

----------


## Zephy

Juste Jouer Animate Guardian me parait compromis , à moins de jouer avec l'Essence qui fait proc un Spectral doublé d'une Scourge , je ne sais pas trop  ::(:

----------


## Ravine

Oui, c'est pour ca que j'ai poste. Parce qu'en tant que support, il est potentiellement fragile (et peu utile), et en skill principale il est potentiellement fragile, et pas assez puissant pour se suffire a lui meme. Du coup, feedback pour les devs. Je ne demande pas du feedback sur l'idee de jouer Animate Guardian.

En gros, vous pensez quoi _du post_, pas de jouer Animate Guardian

----------


## UncleZebuuu

Yop elle est connue la date du wype pour l acte 8 svp ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais bien tes suggestions Ravine, ça garde l'esprit de l'animate. Après j'ai vraiment pas l'impression que ce soit la priorité de GGG mais bon. Ça parait très couteux (en terme d'implem) pour un skill qui restera toujours auxiliaire/mineur

----------


## Zephy

Les jewels des golem mais pour l'animate , pourquoi pas , mais je pense que ce sera toujours en dessous  des autres minions malheureusement

----------


## Bogdanov

> Question con : j'ai jamais use les cartographier ... y'a une bonne facon de les utiliser sur l'atlas ?


Auto-promo totalement assumée
Voici une réponse possible à ta question : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfMNpnBnRtk

Le guide est pas totalement complet, j'ai perfectionné la technique depuis, mais c'est un bon début, je pense

----------


## thomzon

Merci Bogdanov je me posais la même question. J'ai du coup aussi appris l'importance du monster pack size  ::): 

Petite question, j'ai 2 gemmes Vaal Haste du même niveau (12), linkée au même Increased Duration. Je m'attendais à pouvoir utiliser la skill 2 fois en ne l'assignant qu'1 fois dans ma barre de raccourcis, mais le résultat est que ma skill est passée de 24 à 48 âmes, et quand je l'active ça les bouffe toutes.
J'ai raté un truc ? Il faut assigner 2 fois la skill dans la barre ?

----------


## Bogdanov

Ouais, il faut utiliser deux raccourcis différents

----------


## Zephy

#Aperoenfaisantmonstarterbuild3.0 ... vu les nouvelles gemmes support , mon dieu ça va être violent  ::P:

----------


## Dirian

tu parles de l'apéro ou du build ?  ::P:

----------


## Zephy

Apero ==> more %alcool  ::P:

----------


## thomzon

> Ouais, il faut utiliser deux raccourcis différents


Ah oui merci, je viens de découvrir dans la foulée qu'on pouvait activer une aura puis la retirer de la barre  ::):

----------


## Isdrydge

> Auto-promo totalement assumée
> Voici une réponse possible à ta question : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfMNpnBnRtk
> 
> Le guide est pas totalement complet, j'ai perfectionné la technique depuis, mais c'est un bon début, je pense


Merci bcp, j'en ai profité pour regarder d'&autres vidéos tres interessantes !

Par contre dans ton explications, tu indiques pas si tu tombes sur des bons mods sur les maps voisines comment les retirer  ::): 

Qiestion annexe : comment vous lootez autant de strand mapped pour le farmer pleins de fois ?  ::):

----------


## Enyss

C'est simple, ils n'ont que shaped strand en T11 et T12 de débloqué, donc toutes les maps T11-T12 qui tombent, c'est shaped strand

----------


## Bogdanov

C'est ca, et pour les sextants, si tu choppes un truc que tu aimes et que tu voulais pas bloquer, tu overwrite avec un autre sextant tout simplement

----------


## UncleZebuuu

Coin, personne n a la réponse alors :/ ?

----------


## Mad-T

Dernier post par Qarl Le 16/06 :
"Next week we will be adding Act 8 and wiping characters in the Beta. After that we will only wipe if we need to for major item or quest changes."

Moi qui vient juste de me choper une key ^^, je crois que je vais attendre un peu !

----------


## Ravine

Je trouve ce post super interessant, du point de vue "party play" / Guilding https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...our_party_has/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et y'a un autre post qui reclame un buff du Pillar, je vous jure, je n'y suis pour rien https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...aged_god_buff/

----------


## Zephy

Si le Pillar est buff , il sera completement meta  ::P:

----------


## Yamayo

> Auto-promo totalement assumée
> Voici une réponse possible à ta question : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfMNpnBnRtk
> 
> Le guide est pas totalement complet, j'ai perfectionné la technique depuis, mais c'est un bon début, je pense


Merci beaucoup, je reprend difficilement après 1 an et demi loin de POE, j'étais complètement perdu!

----------


## Ravine

> Si le Pillar est buff , il sera completement meta


Slayer / Pillar / The Warden's Brand

A noter qu'avec le changement de DoT, il faudrait que je revisite mon build Assassin Mark of the Doubting Knight. Cette paire de dague va etre tres interessante dans le contexte du DoT.

----------


## Zephy

Et la Mortem Morsu pour le poison non ?

Edit : j'ai merdé sur le commentaire xD , donc oui la node Perfect Agony est juste excellent  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

> Surtout la Node  qui convertit une partie de ton Multiplier en hits


Clairement. Tout le build est limite convertible en un clic. MofDK est une paire de _slow hitters_, donc avec un base damage tres important. Du coup il va etre facile de les scale up. Le build est forcement crit-based, et il y'a pas mal de Generic Physical/Damage over Time dans la region.

----------


## thomzon

Bon je commence à me lasser de tourbilloner partout, et la progression est de plus en plus lente.
Je crois que je vais me lancer dans la beta après le wipe prévu cette semaine, pour tester 1 ou 2 builds et me décider sur ce que je jouerai à la sortie de la 3.0.

C'est quoi le build le plus fun et accessible sans matos de dingue que vous ayez joué ?
J'essaierais bien un build totem d'abord, je me tâte entre fire et flameblast.

----------


## Zephy

Builds Srs/Zombies ca coute rien , ensuite Essence Drain  zéro budget , Warchief Totem aussi et pleins d'autres  ::P:

----------


## thomzon

Merci mais je suis surtout à la recherche d'impressions persos, lesquels des builds considérés "budget/league starter" vous trouvez le plus rigolo à jouer, du levelling au end-game  ::):

----------


## Ravine

> Merci mais je suis surtout à la recherche d'impressions persos, lesquels des builds considérés "budget/league starter" vous trouvez le plus rigolo à jouer, du levelling au end-game


J'ai eu enormement de plaisir sur Legacy a jouer Berserker Scorching Ray / CWD / Fire Storm. Avec plein de Cast When Damage Taken. Tres tanky, tres fun. Et avec un Nycta's Lantern, tu as un scepter qui t'accompagne jusqu'en endgame sans forcer.
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...1839547/page/1

----------


## Kamikaze

Summoner c'est top, fun et budget. En plus avec les nouveaux mobs y'aura des trucs sympas à tester

----------


## thomzon

Le SRS /Zombie Life me titille.
J'aime bien Raise Specter sur le papier, mais l'idée de devoir retrouver les spectre voulu à chaque login ça me repousse fort. Mes sessions sont en générales très courtes. J'attendrai qu'ils rajoutent (ou pas) la persistance à ce niveau avant de tenter.

----------


## Zephy

Les spectres sont solides , suffit d'avoir pas mal de %minions et resistances sur le tree  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Je ne sais pas pourquoi je viens de reflechir autour de SRS, et mon cerveau m'a rappele que Realm Ender existe, et fournit de fait un +3 pour SRS (+1 Fire, +2 Elemental gem), +3 pour n'importe quelle Fire gem (added fire damage), et pourrait, pourquoi pas, ouvrir la porte a un SRS full Elemental conversion? 
SRS(+3) - Multistrike - Minion Damage - Added Fire(+3) - Phys To Lightning(+2) - Elemental Focus (+3)?

----------


## Kamikaze

Faut pas oublier le melee splash surtout sans cast speed intégrée je pense

----------


## Zephy

Multistrike non , Melee Splash à la place  :;):

----------


## Enyss

> Le SRS /Zombie Life me titille.
> J'aime bien Raise Specter sur le papier, mais l'idée de devoir retrouver les spectre voulu à chaque login ça me repousse fort. Mes sessions sont en générales très courtes. J'attendrai qu'ils rajoutent (ou pas) la persistance à ce niveau avant de tenter.


C'est pas trop compliqué : tu te tp dans la zone ou ils sont habituellement, tu invoques des cadavres et en moins de 30s tu as tes spectres

----------


## Zephy

> C'est pas trop compliqué : tu te tp dans la zone ou ils sont habituellement, tu invoques des cadavres et en moins de 30s tu as tes spectres


Tu prends les Kitava , en Multistrike c'est juste monstrueux  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Ah oui pardon Splash.

----------


## UncleZebuuu

> Dernier post par Qarl Le 16/06 :
> "Next week we will be adding Act 8 and wiping characters in the Beta. After that we will only wipe if we need to for major item or quest changes."
> 
> Moi qui vient juste de me choper une key ^^, je crois que je vais attendre un peu !


Thx, du coup je vais attendre aussi ^^

----------


## Vargr

Vous avez un guide sous la main pour voir quoi revendre sur poe trade hormis les trucs évidents ? j'ai du mal à estimer les rares autres que "max resists de partout et farçie de +life"...

----------


## thomzon

J'avoue que les rares je les zappais complètement, trop consommateur de temps de vérifier s'ils valent quelque chose.

----------


## Isdrydge

> Vous avez un guide sous la main pour voir quoi revendre sur poe trade hormis les trucs évidents ? j'ai du mal à estimer les rares autres que "max resists de partout et farçie de +life"...


Perso je commence a utiliser POE TRADE MACRO. 

Cette vidéo explique bien son utilisation :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nEkAuEYrd0

----------


## thomzon

Ca a l'air bien ça, merci pour la découverte !

----------


## Ravine

Next week we're deploying an update to The Fall of Oriath Beta realm that includes bug fixes, new content and most importantly, Act Eight! There are many new bosses included in this act, but at least one familiar face. Today we're revealing a preview of Doedre the Vile in her sewer arena.




UPDATE After some discussion with the team, the Beta Patch that introduces Act 8 and subsequent character wipe has been moved to late next week. There will be no Beta patch this week. We're really sorry about the inconvenience that this patch delay will cause, but the reason we're moving it is that we have figured out some more awesome stuff to add to the act, and we want it in there before you see it for the first time. We're looking forward to seeing your first reactions.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah et ca c'est l'illustration parfaite d'une de mes morts de debut de league la plus rigolote que j'ai eu https://clips.twitch.tv/ResilientCrispySpiderOpieOP

----------


## Zephy

Le tonneau vengeur  ::P:

----------


## Vargr

@Isdrydge : Vraiment bien ton truc, merci !

----------


## Ifit

Je capte pas pourquoi dans Path of Building il me calcul pas les dmg de Blade flurry avec des http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Bru...Lead_Sprinkler . Pourtant il devrait fonctionner non ?

----------


## Ravine

> Je capte pas pourquoi dans Path of Building il me calcul pas les dmg de Blade flurry avec des http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Bru...Lead_Sprinkler . Pourtant il devrait fonctionner non ?


C'est pas un modificateur local? Auquel cas, comme Blade Flurry est restreint aux swords, daggers et claws, bah la mace n'influe pas.
Essaye avec heavy strike pour voir

----------


## Ifit

han mais j'avais pas fait gaffe au "Requires a Dagger, Claw or One-Handed Sword." a la fin de la description  :Facepalm:

----------


## Isdrydge

> @Isdrydge : Vraiment bien ton truc, merci !


Le mérite ne m'en revient pas  ::):  un autre canard a pris le temps de me le montrer  ::):  Sil passe par ici il se reconnaitra.

----------


## comodorecass

J'ai vraiment hâte quelle sorte cette 3.0! Mais avec certain report en phase bêta, ce sera peut être plus tard que je ne l'imaginais, du coup je vais me refaire un perso pour le fun en attendant. Je n'arrive plus à tenir.

----------


## alogos

T'as la 2 week mayhem qui commence dimanche soir. Ça promet.

----------


## comodorecass

Sur la bêta ou le live?

----------


## Ravine

Sur le live. 2 Weeks Mayhem c'est une course de 2 semaines.

----------


## Enyss

A propos de cette race :




> Active Mods
> The following league mods are active during this event:
> 
> - Mayhem: Each area other than towns and the Twilight Strand will contain large numbers of dangerous inhabitants of one out 5 different types: Rogue Exiles, Tormented Spirits, Invaders, Strongboxes or Breaches. These are consistent within specific area for all players, and change hourly. This race type is voided.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Elle va être bien cette race, en solo SSF HC bien évidemment !  ::ninja:: 



Me semble pas l'avoir vu dans les précédentes news ou alors j'ai zappé, pour le panthéon faut looter un réceptacle pour capturer l'essence d'un boss de map et obtenir le passif correspondant sur le panthéon, il s'ajoute dans le map device.

----------


## Enyss

Pour vous rafraichir, une plage de la beta :



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Leybi

Weekly Beta Report Two

Ou l'on apprend que la 3.0 est reportée à fin juillet/début aout  :Emo:

----------


## thomzon

Egoistement ça m'arrange, je raterai moins le début vu que ça tombait pile dans mes vacances  ::P:

----------


## Vargr

Moi c'est l'inverse, je suis en vacances les 3 premières semaines de juillet  ::'(:

----------


## Leybi

Y'a aussi ça sur le labyrinthe qui me fait très plaisir :



> The Labyrinth
> Next week's deployment will include access to all the Labyrinths. The following week's deployment will include a rework of the Labyrinths, which will centre around shortening the experience of the initial Labyrinth and gradually introducing elements up to a full Endgame Labyrinth. It also includes a variety of improvements based on player feedback.

----------


## Ravine

Je suis en train de monter une summoner sur la beta, pour tester un starter build pour la league de la 3.0

L'idee c'est de faire un build qui propose un set de core skills qui donnent une bonne base, peut monter facilement en puissance pour attacker le end game, et s'ouvrir encore plus au fur et a mesure que les currencies s'accumulent. Le but final etant de migrer vers un build Golemancer quand les 3 jewels primordiaux et l'anima stone sont disponibles/achetables. (l'un des primordiaux est a 180c sur Legacy, et l'Anima Stone est aux alentours de 240c, pour reference)

Witch [Elementalist] / 105 pts http://cpc.cx/jBL



```
Realmshaper/Realm Ender [5L] BBBBR  :   Scorching Ray - CWChan - Raging Spirit - Elemental Focus - [Melee Splash (clearspeed) /Added Fire (bosskill)]
The Baron (H)           [4L] BBBR   :   Zombie - Added Fire - Minion Damage - Minion Speed
Repentance  (Gl)        [4L] BBRR   :   Stone Golem - Minion Speed - Minion Damage - Added Fire
Boots                   [4L] GBBB   :   Hatred - Blasphemy - Flammability - Clarity
Death's Oath            [5L] RRGBB  :   Flame Golem - GMP - Minion Damage - Minion Speed - Fire Penetration
```

Quand on est riche, on peut degager Repentance/Death's Oath pour autre chose qui donne plus de defenses (Death's Oath est surtout la pour ses stats, qui permettent de placer Repentance)
Normalement on est assez avance pour pouvoir acheter une Atziri's Splendour, et passer le Flame Golem sur Realm Ender

Witch [Golemancer] / 111 pts http://cpc.cx/jBJ



```
(Clearspeed) Realmshaper/Realm Ender [5L] RRGBB  :   Flame Golem - Fire Penetration - GMP - Minion Damage - Elemental Focus
(Boss Kill)  Realmshaper/Realm Ender [5L] RRGBB  :   Flame Golem - Fire Penetration - Slower Projectile - Minion Damage - Elemental Focus

The Baron (H)           [4L] BBBR   :   Zombie - Added Fire - Minion Damage - Minion Speed
Gloves                  [4L] BBRR   :   Stone Golem - Minion Speed - Minion Damage - Added Fire
Boots                   [4L] GB     :   Haste - Clarity
Chest                   [5L]        :   Ball Lightning - GMP - Curse on Hit - Flammability - Temporal Chain
```

----------


## Zephy

Sur les deux Trees , tu as oublié les +1 Zombies tu devrais les prendre ou alors c'est peut être volontaire de ta part  ::P: 
Et je pense aussi qu'une Generosity + Hatred serait le bienvenue aussi  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Oui c'est volontaire, parce que les zombies sont plus utilitaires que veritablement important. Le coeur de la phase #1 ce sont les SRS, et la phase #2, les golems. Du coup, avoir un ou deux zombies de plus est accessoire. Il faut bien voir que la version SRS n'est que le chemin vers le Golemancer (vu que les jewels sont hors de prix)

Generosity c'est bien vu, je ne pense jamais a ce support. Il trouvera sa place dans la phase #1.
En phase #2, le but est de supporter les Flame Golems, Hatred n'a plus sa place (C'est pour ca que je lui substitue Haste)

Thanks, je testerai ca des que possible, et j'updaterai en fonction.

----------


## Zephy

La Generosity est plus pour le Second tree étant donné que tu curse uniquement avec Ball Lightning , perso pour les Golems de feu , je préfère Blasphemy+Flammability plutôt que Haste , car tu peux avoir Flesh Offering pour les golems  :;): 

Edit : J'ai pas vu la curse décidemment j'enchaine les bourdes , mais tu peux prendre Elemental Equilibrium justement , tu le déclenche avec Ball Lightning  :;):

----------


## alogos

Un conseil pour l'anima, fait la toi même : c'est toujours moins cher parce qu'ils jouent sur le fait que personne ne sait comment on la fait et tout le monde croit que c'est un drop...

----------


## Ravine

> Un conseil pour l'anima, fait la toi même : c'est toujours moins cher parce qu'ils jouent sur le fait que personne ne sait comment on la fait et tout le monde croit que c'est un drop...


Ah mais clairement. Mais ca reste quand meme dans les 400 chaos de budget,  si je fais un budget avec les prix constates en Legacy (avec un exalt a ~80c, cf http://poe.ninja/challenge/unique-jewels )
Primordial Eminence: 2c
Primordial Harmony: 20c
Primordial Might: 180c

Il y'aura de la variance par rapport a ces prix, mais c'est clairement un grind pour obtenir toutes ces chaos orbs  :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> La Generosity est plus pour le Second tree étant donné que tu curse uniquement avec Ball Lightning , perso pour les Golems de feu , je préfère Blasphemy+Flammability plutôt que Haste , car tu peux avoir Flesh Offering pour les golems 
> 
> Edit : J'ai pas vu la curse décidemment j'enchaine les bourdes , mais tu peux prendre Elemental Equilibrium justement , tu le déclenche avec Ball Lightning


Ah ca doit etre un missclick, ou un oubli en retapant les 2 builds pour les linker sur CPC.cx, parce que j'avais pris EE justement pour ca :D

----------


## CaMarchePas

Invocation de Mark_GGG réussie, le changement de texte sur les cluster/multiple traps support gems est une erreur, rien n'a changé.  ::'(:

----------


## Kamikaze

Haha comme d'hab

----------


## thomzon

Ravine j'aime beaucoup ton build + reconversion, pas impossible que je le tente également, vu que SRS et Golemancer me faisaient tous les 2 de l'oeil.

----------


## Leybi

Si quelqu'un veut une clé beta j'en ai une en rab.

----------


## Gats

> Si quelqu'un veut une clé beta j'en ai une en rab.


Je veux bien !

----------


## Ravine

> Ravine j'aime beaucoup ton build + reconversion, pas impossible que je le tente également, vu que SRS et Golemancer me faisaient tous les 2 de l'oeil.


L'avantage que j'y vois c'est d'etre un bon starter build, sans trop d'items "requis". Le seul que je vois vaguement necessaire c'est Realmshaper/Realm Ender (parce que c'est un +3 levels to fire gems), mais il n'est meme pas indispensable si tu as la possibilite de trouver autre chose.

- Repentance n'est pas requis, mais il apportera un leger boost pour Scorching Ray (c'est pour ca que je suggere de changer quand tu peux passer en Golemancer)
- The Baron n'est pas requis, mais il permettra de booster les SRS et les Zombis pendant la phase #1 (avec le transfert de Strength, les minions feront plus de melee damage, et auront un brin plus de vie)
- Atziri's Foible peut etre une tres bonne amulette, mais la meta Mind Over Matter fera peut etre grimper les prix

----------


## Enyss

Ma tentative de build Templar Inquisitor Scorching Ray pour la 2 weeks mayhem de samedi soir. Z'en pensez quoi? (lvl 90)

https://poeplanner.com/AAgAAPcABxUEA...QBAhEAAgMAAAA=

L'idée c'est de pouvoir jouer Temportal Chain + Flammability en Blasphemy et Discipline en aura classique : resterai 17% de mana non reservé. A voir

----------


## Leybi

> Je veux bien !


C'est envoyé ! Pour info y'a un wipe des persos la semaine prochaine.

----------


## Zephy

http://imgur.com/a/8dfzP WHAT !?  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Seul le spark est bon, les deux autres sont vraiment pas dingues

----------


## CaMarchePas

> http://imgur.com/a/8dfzP WHAT !?





> Seul le spark est bon, les deux autres sont vraiment pas dingues


C'est du datamining et possiblement incomplet, donc wait & see.

Déjà blight ça gueule qu'il en prend plein la gueule, passant de "pas top" à "supra merdique" (perte de plusieurs bonus de dégâts dont tout ce qui est AOE), donc une première ébauche d'amélioration via treshold c'est un début d'espoir. 

Celui de lightning tendrils me semble potentiellement plus efficace (plus gros bonus sur des bons packs), idem pour rendre la skill plus intéressante.

Celui de spark... je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je le vois bien couplé à un nerf du genre la skill perd son tag "projectile"...  ::ninja::  (ou genre gmp/lmp et autres bonus qui ne spécifient que les projectiles et pas "spark projectiles" ne fonctionneraient plus dessus)

----------


## alogos

> (perte de plusieurs bonus de dégâts dont tout ce qui est AOE)


Y en a d'autre que celle d'AOE ?
Lightning Tendrils, 12% d'aoe au 3ème stage, ça représente tellement rien depuis le rework de l'aoe.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Y en a d'autre que celle d'AOE ?
> Lightning Tendrils, 12% d'aoe au 3ème stage, ça représente tellement rien depuis le rework de l'aoe.


Faudrait retrouver le topic spécific à Blight, mais il perdait les boost aoe, il ne profite pas d'une partie des nouvelles gemmes (debuff et pas status ailment), il perdrait les bonus de plusieurs uniques (dégâts locaux et plus boost des dots).

Pour lightning tendrils, c'est par ennemi pas par stage.

----------


## Ravine

Je trouve que ca chouine beaucoup sur Blight pour la simple raison que ce n'est pas un AoE win button. Le spell est un spell de Chaos, et de fait profite de 2 bonus super interessants: generalement peu de resists chaos dans les monstres, et la capacite a traverser l'energy shield (permettant de faire litteralement fondre certains mobs)

Dans les nouvelles gemmes qui sont utilisables:
Efficacy: http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Efficacy+Support : c'est direct 25/44% more DoT (le spell damage modifier s'applique au dot) et un increased duration (qui va rendre le dot plus long, ainsi que les differents couches de debuff)

Dans les anciennes, en support direct, on trouve
Void Manipulation: http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Void...lation+Support
Rapid Decay: http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Rapid+Decay+Support (dont le cote negatif est completement ignore du fait de la nature du debuff et pas d'ailment)

Alors oui, c'est plus une skill de "contact". Mais c'est aussi une skill de channeling, donc c'est possible de l'appairer avec d'autres skills pour empoisonner, ou faire du dommage direct. 

Dans les nouvelles gemmes qui peuvent rentrer dans ce genre d'optique CWC + skill annexe pour empoisonner:
Decay: http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Decay+Support meme s'il ne fonctionne pas directement avec Blight, Decay peut etre applique par un spell qui "hit" (Blade Vortex?)
Lesser Poison: http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Lesser+Poison+Support
Vile Toxins: http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Vile+Toxins+Support

Ces 3 exemples peuvent rentrer dans un build Blight + CWC + Spell, sans perdre veritablement de synergies avec Blight.

Bref, rien de bien neuf sous le soleil, ca chouine toujours un peu comme d'hab. Au lieu de tout vouloir scale up avec l'AoE, il faut aller chercher les dommages ailleurs.

----------


## Ravine

Par exemple comme ca, pouf pouf, de mon chapeau

Blight + CWC + Blade Vortex + Decay + Vile Toxins + Lesser Poison.
Blight + CWC + Blade Vortex + Void Manipulation + Vile Toxins + Lesser Poison 
 Pas super optim mais ca marche.

Blight + CWC + Essence Drain + Void Manipulation + Rapid Decay + Decay

Apres PoE c'est un jeu avec des joueurs qui ont oublie que cliquer plusieurs boutons c'etait possible.

----------


## Leybi

> Ces 3 exemples peuvent rentrer dans un build Blight + CWC + Spell, sans perdre veritablement de synergies avec Blight.


Mieux vaut jouer Wither CWC du coup non ? Wither est à distance, a une grande portée, une meilleure AoE et une très bonne animation de cast.

----------


## Ravine

> Mieux vaut jouer Wither CWC du coup non ? Wither est à distance, a une grande portée, une meilleure AoE et une très bonne animation de cast.


Si tu as besoin d'un Wither, tu le mets en Spell Totem et c'est marre. La difference entre Wither et Blight, c'est que Blight fait des degats. C'est le genre de spell qui fait le pont entre un cast support (comme wither) et un cast pure damage, avec a la fois un Utility (le Hinder) et un damage deal.

----------


## Zephy

Une idée de build au wype à la bêta , Necro Srs Decay / Poison , à tester , si ça fonctionne bien je le posterai ici pour un starter à la 3.0  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

C'est toi qui demandais pour les "funky SRS" sur #global 1 tout a l'heure? 

Decay est long (8 secondes) et ne stacke pas, du coup je ne vois pas vraiment l'interet sur les SRS.
Et poison, vu qu'ils convertissent 50% du Physical to Fire, pas super rentable.

----------


## Zephy

le decay tu le up avec les nodes dot + rapid decay+efficacy+ la gemme qui stack le poison , et en srs c'est juste abusé  ::P: 

Edit : y'a moyen que ca défonce bien , parole de chinois  ::P:

----------


## alogos

les nodes de dot, sur des minions ? c'est nouveau ou c'est sorti du chapeau un peu trop vite ?

----------


## Ravine

> le decay tu le up avec les nodes dot + rapid decay+efficacy+ la gemme qui stack le poison , et en srs c'est juste abusé 
> 
> Edit : y'a moyen que ca défonce bien , parole de chinois


Sauf que Decay se prend 50% de nerf la semaine prochaine. (source https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1914543 )
Et sur des SRS, tu as tout interet a mettre des gemmes de More multiplier (Minion Damage, Melee Physical, Elemental Focus) etant donne le rework de la gemme qui donne une base de plage de degats plus importants a haut niveau pour contrebalancer la limite a 20 SRS

----------


## Ktk

> le decay tu le up avec les nodes dot + rapid decay+efficacy+ la gemme qui stack le poison , et en srs c'est juste abusé 
> 
> Edit : y'a moyen que ca défonce bien , parole de chinois


Pourquoi SRS avec decay ? Le seul truc bien pour decay c'est de toucher le plus de cibles possible le plus vite non ? SRS ne semble pas vraiment adapté.

----------


## Gats

> C'est envoyé ! Pour info y'a un wipe des persos la semaine prochaine.


Merci pour la clé et pour l'info !  :;):

----------


## Jalkar

Blade vortex étant un channeling pas sur que ça puisse être le "hitter" lancer pzr blight. 

Il faudra sans doute un ek ou un blade fall

----------


## Enyss

Blade vortex n'est pas un channeling

----------


## Ravine

*Blight, CWC*, Blade Vortex
Blight > Channeling
CWC > Cast While Channeling.

Blight channel. Cast When Channeling cast Blade Vortex. Blade Vortex fait du physical qui peut hit et donc poison. Et Blade Vortex n'est pas channeling, donc pas de souci de lien http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Blade_Vortex

Blight est de courte portee, AoE, Duration. Blade Vortex aussi, donc profite des memes bonus (y'a rien qui se perd).

----------


## Ravine

> le decay tu le up avec les nodes dot + rapid decay+efficacy+ la gemme qui stack le poison , et en srs c'est juste abusé 
> 
> Edit : y'a moyen que ca défonce bien , parole de chinois


Ah et pour info, Decay est support, donc n'est pas supported par les autres support. Donc c'est uniquement tes nodes de passive tree et bonus de matos qui vont influer sur le Decay.

Tu peux le tester deja sur la beta. Mets une skill, link Decay dessus. Si tu mouse over ta skill, decay est highlighted (le link s'applique). Si tu rajoutes Rapid Decay, tu mouse over ta skill, Rapid Decay et Decay s'highlight. Si tu mouseover Decay, seule la skill originale s'highlight

----------


## Jalkar

> Blade vortex n'est pas un channeling


J'étais persuadé qu'en 2.5 ou 2.6 il avait rework le skill en channeling

----------


## Ktk

> *Blight, CWC*, Blade Vortex
> Blight > Channeling
> CWC > Cast While Channeling.
> 
> Blight channel. Cast When Channeling cast Blade Vortex. Blade Vortex fait du physical qui peut hit et donc poison. Et Blade Vortex n'est pas channeling, donc pas de souci de lien http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Blade_Vortex
> 
> Blight est de courte portee, AoE, Duration. Blade Vortex aussi, donc profite des memes bonus (y'a rien qui se perd).


Ces 2 spells ne vont vraiment pas ensemble. Blade Vortex et CWC sont probablement une grosse perte de dps par rapport à 2 gemmes de support classiques (ou inversement blight et cwc sont une perte pour BV).

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Salut les canards, j'ai lu sur Steam qu'il y avait une promo sur les stashs et je voudrais faire un cadeau à mon petit neveu. On y joue ensemble mais très rarement, et pour ma part je n'ai plus le même temps à consacrer au jeu donc ça fait longtemps que je ne suis plus ce qui s'y passe (après la beta actuelle je pense revenir voir).

Le Premium Stash Tab Bundle est à 165 points au lieu de 240, c'est une offre intéressante selon vous ou bien il arrive qu'on puisse avoir bien mieux ? Parce qu'il n'y a pas urgence non plus c'est pas pour un anniv' ou autre, c'était juste pour qu'il soit moins embêté avec le coffre de base quand on joue. Si vous me dites qu'ils le font souvent à 120, ça m'intéresse d'attendre, comme ça avec le surplus il pourra se prendre une aura pour une arme ou autre...
Merci.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Le stash premium est bradé quasi tous les week ends. Ca vaut le coup si tu collectionnes. Currency c'est très bien aussi, ça fait gagner beaucoup de place.

----------


## Ravine

> Ces 2 spells ne vont vraiment pas ensemble. Blade Vortex et CWC sont probablement une grosse perte de dps par rapport à 2 gemmes de support classiques (ou inversement blight et cwc sont une perte pour BV).


C'est purement un raisonnement "DPS" que tu tiens, sans prendre en compte le cote utilitaire de Blight (un gros slow) qui est cumulable avec Temporal Chain, et rajoute une ligne de defense supplementaire. L'autre avantage de CWC c'est de pouvoir conserver un spell utilitaire a cout tres bas (~6 pour Blight avec CWC), tout en sortant un gros sort derriere. 

Ils vont ensemble dans le fait que Blight est de courte portee, et que l'AoE de Blade Vortex est comparable. De fait, si je touche avec Blight, je touche avec Blade Vortex. Leurs aires d'effets se completent. Ca c'est purement dans une optique de synergie entre les tags (si je chope du duration, autant que ca serve partout).

En terme de DPS et d'effectivement purs, pour du poison, autant viser soit EK (100% d'effectiveness), soit Bladefall (90% d'effectiveness - mais profite du poison). Neamoins, Blade Vortex a l'avantage de persister et d'appliquer des poisons plus ou moins continuellement, ce qui etait l'idee vers laquelle je partais dans ma courte illustration.

----------


## Vargr

Premium c'est surtout pour revendre (et du coup avoir des currency pour acheter ce que tu veux aussi), Currency c'est du must-have pour le gain de place & rangement, Essence/Cartes c'est aussi bien pratique mais moins indispensable.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Le stash premium est bradé quasi tous les week ends. Ca vaut le coup si tu collectionnes. Currency c'est très bien aussi, ça fait gagner beaucoup de place.


Mais c'est toujours dans cet ordre de prix, ou je peux trouver plus bas en attendant un peu ?
Parce que (si ça n'a pas changé), je vais lui prendre des points pour une 20aine d'euros, la meilleure promo pour les coffres lui permettra d'avoir un petit reste pour se prendre quelque chose qu'il voudra. Rien qu'en voyant mes petites auras (achetées 10 points à l'époque) il trouvait ça super bôôôô.   :^_^: 




> Premium c'est surtout pour revendre (et du coup avoir des currency pour acheter ce que tu veux aussi), Currency c'est du must-have pour le gain de place & rangement, Essence/Cartes c'est aussi bien pratique mais moins indispensable.


Ah, moi je l'utilisais à l'époque pour bien ranger (avec les couleurs et noms), c'était super pratique pour m'y retrouver. Currency j'ai découvert ça mais pour le moment on est toujours dans le 1er run acte 2, on y va doucement.
Il ne pourra y jouer que durant certaines vacances scolaires donc là c'est juste pour dépanner au départ, je me souviens que le manque de place était frustran.

----------


## Vargr

En fait les stacks premium font le lien avec poetrade, du coup tu peux y mettre tes machins à vendre dedans, tu y fixes ton prix et c'est retransmis sur le site illico.

----------


## Enyss

Je dirai que pour jouer tranquille à petit budget, c'est currency tab + un pack de tabs premiums. 

Et les prix sont à peu près toujours les mêmes, y'a jamais de promo monstres dessus, vu que c'est les trucs qu'achètent les joueurs "normaux"

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Merci je vais lui prendre alors, ce sera fait.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Merci idsp pour m'avoir envoyé par là : 
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile..._userfriendly/ Script qui fonctionne sous Java pour avoir l'overlay avec notre rang global et par classe. une fois installé suffit de le lancer, il demande alors le nom du perso à traquer et la ligue dans laquelle il se trouve (là on a les courses d'une semaine, je ne sais pas si ça fonctionne avec tous les évènements). Contrairement aux anciens scripts, ici pas d'autohotkey et la liste des ligues vient de l'api GGG donc pas besoin d'attendre que ça soit pris en compte ou pas. L'overlay se déplace simplement à la souris en cliquant dessus. Simple et efficace.

Petit retour sur la course Mayem (ssf hc) : c'est bien fun et flippant ! Quelque soit le mod (rogues, breachs, tormented spirits, strongbox, invasion) la zone peut devenir trsè rippy. Certaines combo et certains mods sont plus violent que les autres forcément. Ca fat loot, pas étonnant que ça soit voided (les persos seront inutilisables après la course).

Particularité de cette course : les mods peuvent s'appliquer PARTOUT (sauf villes et hideout). Donc chaque zone du labyrinthe possède son effet, y compris la zone avant chaque combat d'Izaro (où se trouve notre stash) et la zone finale du labyrinthe (qui semble compter comme une zone avec la zone avant ce dernier combat). Il n'y a peut être pas tous les 20 rogues/boss invasions (les box et les brèches elles ne sont pas 10 ou 20), mais c'est bien rippy et faut s'y préparer...
A l'inverse c'est intéressant pour les zones courtes : tous les rogues/boss invasions/box vont pop dans la zone ! Me suis retrouvé dans une zone vaal avec une vingtaine de box dans la pièce du boss). 
Et en particulier, vu que ça en a tué plus d'un en HC : dans les uber trials en maps aussi ça pop ! Ce matin on a eu droit en live à "XXX first to enter blablabla trial" puis une ou deux minutes après "XXX died at lvl Y top 10" `\o/'

----------


## Isdrydge

Je cherche un build pour recycler mon templar 44, que j'avais construit sur une base de totem mais que j'aimerai basculer.

Vous avez des builds à me conseiller ?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ben tu fais ce que devais faire le totem. T'as déja fait le lab en hiero?

----------


## Ravine

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1916033

Beta Wave 3 performance improvements. En gros on peut y aller comme des teubes, ca devrait rester a 60 fps

----------


## Isdrydge

> Ben tu fais ce que devais faire le totem. T'as déja fait le lab en hiero?


En fait j'en ai monté 2 en début de saison donc l'autre reste TOTEM. Apres j'aime pas du tout le game play.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> En fait j'en ai monté 2 en début de saison donc l'autre reste TOTEM. Apres j'aime pas du tout le game play.


C'était quoi ton totem?

----------


## thomzon

J'ai aussi testé un Inquisiteur Flametotem. J'aime bien le gameplay par contre je trouve le templar assez insupportable comme perso, donc c'est niet.

Là je teste un Ranger / Raider Frostblade, c'est un peu le coup de foudre. Je crois que j'ai trouvé mon perso pour la release.

----------


## Ravine

> J'ai aussi testé un Inquisiteur Flametotem. J'aime bien le gameplay par contre je trouve *le templar assez insupportable comme perso,* donc c'est niet.
> 
> Là je teste un Ranger / Raider Frostblade, c'est un peu le coup de foudre. Je crois que j'ai trouvé mon perso pour la release.


*Accent Ecossais*
GO WITH GOD!

*flop flop flop*
(c'est le bruit de ses couilles qui flottent au vent etant donne son absence de pantalon)

----------


## Ktk

> C'est purement un raisonnement "DPS" que tu tiens, sans prendre en compte le cote utilitaire de Blight (un gros slow) qui est cumulable avec Temporal Chain, et rajoute une ligne de defense supplementaire. L'autre avantage de CWC c'est de pouvoir conserver un spell utilitaire a cout tres bas (~6 pour Blight avec CWC), tout en sortant un gros sort derriere. 
> 
> Ils vont ensemble dans le fait que Blight est de courte portee, et que l'AoE de Blade Vortex est comparable. De fait, si je touche avec Blight, je touche avec Blade Vortex. Leurs aires d'effets se completent. Ca c'est purement dans une optique de synergie entre les tags (si je chope du duration, autant que ca serve partout).
> 
> En terme de DPS et d'effectivement purs, pour du poison, autant viser soit EK (100% d'effectiveness), soit Bladefall (90% d'effectiveness - mais profite du poison). Neamoins, Blade Vortex a l'avantage de persister et d'appliquer des poisons plus ou moins continuellement, ce qui etait l'idee vers laquelle je partais dans ma courte illustration.


Si tu veux jouer avec blight pour le slow 2 gemmes apporteront plus que de rajouter blade vortex. Les 2 spells n'ont aucune synergie en plus, en cherchant à cumuler ce qui les scale, c'est leur faiblesse que tu t'infliges, quel intérêt de coupler 2 spells à courte portée ? 

Blight cwc BV c'est le genre de build hipster "parce que je peux" pour lequel il n'y strictement aucun intérêt.

----------


## thomzon

> *Accent Ecossais*
> GO WITH GOD!
> 
> *flop flop flop*
> (c'est le bruit de ses couilles qui flottent au vent etant donne son absence de pantalon)


Haha c'est tellement ça. Autant l'absence de froc sur le marauder m'a pas trop dérangé, mais sur le templar ça fait vieux pervers.

----------


## Leybi

Elementalist Totems > Templar sans pantalon de toute façon  :Cigare:  Le skin est plus joli, et l'ascendancy est tellement chouette à jouer !




> Je cherche un build pour recycler mon templar 44, que j'avais construit sur une base de totem mais que j'aimerai basculer.
> 
> Vous avez des builds à me conseiller ?


Inquisiteur Explosive Arrow ça doit pas te prendre beaucoup de points pour respé ! Et c'est très fort. Le gameplay bha tu tires à l'arc super vite (faut Quill Rain mais ça se trade pour une mie de pain) et ça fait BOUM.

----------


## Ravine

> Si tu veux jouer avec blight pour le slow 2 gemmes apporteront plus que de rajouter blade vortex. Les 2 spells n'ont aucune synergie en plus, en cherchant à cumuler ce qui les scale, c'est leur faiblesse que tu t'infliges, quel intérêt de coupler 2 spells à courte portée ? 
> 
> Blight cwc BV c'est le genre de build hipster "parce que je peux" pour lequel il n'y strictement aucun intérêt.


Blight ce n'est pas qu'un slow (c'est *aussi* un slow, en plus d'avoir plusieurs couches de debuff avec damage over time). De fait, comme pour scale up Blight on va scale up le damage over time et le chaos, partir sur un spell chaos + poison ou physical + poison n'est pas si debile. La plupart des nodes Chaos Damage sont avec du Physical Damage (zone du Shadow) ou pas loin, et le Damage over Time s'appliquera a la partie DoT de Blight et a la partie poison qu'on pourrait appliquer. Blade Vortex a ce cote interessant qu'il peut hit plusieurs fois par secondes, et que plus tu as de stacks, plus tu vas faire de hits ( http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Bla...ath_and_tables ), donc plus tu vas appliquer de poisons. Et le fait que les deux soient a courte portee veut dire qu'ils vont tous les deux couvrir la meme zone, donc travailler de concert.

Ecoute j'ai propose d'autres alternatives, parce que sur le papier et en jeu ca n'est pas la meme chose, et comme je suis en train de tester, j'en suis venu a preferer Bladefall parce qu'au final le feeling est plus sympa. Si je devais croire Path of Building, il faudrait que je privilegie EK. Mais c'est pas le meme impact, ce n'est pas aussi satisfaisant visuellement et niveau son.

Et le poison a change dans la beta, c'est donc l'occasion d'essayer de developper des approches differentes, et de tester "autre chose".

Et l'interet c'est qu'avec mon anneau Elreon -8, je caste mon bladefall a 0 de mana; ce qui m'ouvre la possibilite de faire triple curse en reservant quasi toute ma mana.

Et oui je le fais "parce que je peux", et que je suis dans la beta, et que je peux le tester. Et qu'est ce que tu vas faire?

----------


## Ravine

Ah et pour ceux qui sont curieux, un thread reddit de reflexion sur le Touch of God skill qui viendra avec le Doryani's Fist en 3.0

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ity_lightning/
semble correspondre a http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Touch+of+God

Ce qui, avec 250% de damage effectiveness, en fait probablement la skill avec la plus forte damage effectiveness.

----------


## comodorecass

Bonsoir, je voulais savoir s'il fallait se cantonner au types d'équipement "logique" pour sa classe (armor pour le marauder, armor /shield pour le templar, shield pour la witch...) ou s'il était possible de sortir des clous?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Le jeu est orienté là dessus, tu peux presque tout faire.

----------


## comodorecass

Pour le moment j'ai monté un marauder lvl 40 spécialisé dans la survie et les masses à deux mains. 
J'ai également une ranger spécialisée dans les arcs et l'esquive. 
La pour patienter pour la 3.0 je joue Witch (La classe qui m'attire le moins), et j'essaie de l'oriente sur un build aoe/foudre. 
Ce qui est excellent c'est vraiment que chaque fois que je monte une classe j'ai le concept d'un autre qui me vient en tête. Je ne joue qu'en self loot pour le moment mais je commence à regarder comment trade.

----------


## Ravine

Zephy, tu vois, Ghudda il met decay sur Mirror Arrow, pas sur SRS https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqIPoU3Rjio

----------


## CaMarchePas

> ah et pour ceux qui sont curieux, un thread reddit de reflexion sur le touch of god skill qui viendra avec le doryani's fist en 3.0
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ity_lightning/
> semble correspondre a http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=touch+of+god
> 
> ce qui, avec 250% de damage effectiveness, en fait probablement la skill avec la plus forte damage effectiveness.


do want

----------


## Jalkar

> Ah et pour ceux qui sont curieux, un thread reddit de reflexion sur le Touch of God skill qui viendra avec le Doryani's Fist en 3.0
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ity_lightning/
> semble correspondre a http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Touch+of+God
> 
> Ce qui, avec 250% de damage effectiveness, en fait probablement la skill avec la plus forte damage effectiveness.


Est-ce que le dmg effectivness fonctionne aussi avec les +x/x du stuff, genre un abyssus 40-60, ca ajoute 40*2.5=100-60*2.5=150 ?

----------


## Isdrydge

> Elementalist Totems > Templar sans pantalon de toute façon  Le skin est plus joli, et l'ascendancy est tellement chouette à jouer !
> 
> Inquisiteur Explosive Arrow ça doit pas te prendre beaucoup de points pour respé ! Et c'est très fort. Le gameplay bha tu tires à l'arc super vite (faut Quill Rain mais ça se trade pour une mie de pain) et ça fait BOUM.


Je regarde ca, ca me semble pas une mauvaise réorientation  ::):

----------


## Ravine

> Est-ce que le dmg effectivness fonctionne aussi avec les +x/x du stuff, genre un abyssus 40-60, ca ajoute 40*2.5=100-60*2.5=150 ?


C'est exactement ca. Je te laisse calculer ce que ca donne avec Added Cold/Added Lightning et les Heralds.

----------


## Jalkar

> C'est exactement ca. Je te laisse calculer ce que ca donne avec Added Cold/Added Lightning et les Heralds.


en 4L, pas sûr que les Added soit vraiment intéressant, il y a peut être des multiplicateurs plus rentable.
Faut espérer par contre que les gants ne décollent pas trop en prix ^^

Et avec ces gants il y a toujours le problème de comment bénéficier du flat pour spell

----------


## Ravine

Le thread sur reddit est relativement actif, avec deja quelques builds et experimentations.

Le plus gros "More" possible a atteindre semble etre [Touch of God*] - Elemental Damage with Attacks (WED) - Elemental Focus - Conc Effect - Lightning Pen. Apres, il y'a assez de sources de lightning damage en matos pour pouvoir etre relativement safe en base damage** : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Lig...ghtning_Damage (la colonne Global Flat Damage est triable)

Du coup Wake of Destruction va peut etre gagner un petit regain de popularite (apres ca manque de +life), et Static Electricity sera plus interessant que jamais.


*qui s'appelle Lightning Slam en fait, mais bon.
** plutot que de vouloir foutre du Abyssus a toutes les sauces.

----------


## Jalkar

> Le thread sur reddit est relativement actif, avec deja quelques builds et experimentations.
> 
> Le plus gros "More" possible a atteindre semble etre [Touch of God*] - Elemental Damage with Attacks (WED) - Elemental Focus - Conc Effect - Lightning Pen. Apres, il y'a assez de sources de lightning damage en matos pour pouvoir etre relativement safe en base damage** : http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Lig...ghtning_Damage (la colonne Global Flat Damage est triable)
> 
> Du coup Wake of Destruction va peut etre gagner un petit regain de popularite (apres ca manque de +life), et Static Electricity sera plus interessant que jamais.
> 
> 
> *qui s'appelle Lightning Slam en fait, mais bon.
> ** plutot que de vouloir foutre du Abyssus a toutes les sauces.


ya un truc qui m'échappe sur cette discussion :
Le damage effectivness il ne marche pas sur le base damage ? 
son attaque de base est en phys 5-19, tu converti à 50% ca donne 2/9 ce qui est la valeur pour Lightning slam...

Sinon oui abyssus c'était pour l'exemple parce que j'avais les valeurs en tête  ::P: 

honnetement je ne sais pas si tu as interêt à jouer avec Ele Focus, le skill à 20% de chance de shock de base. Ele focus c'est supprimé cette chance et donc éliminer les 50% more damage issue du SHOCK. rien qu'avec l'arbre je pense qu'il est assez simple de dépasser les 50% de chances de shock

après on peut assi jouer avec la vinktar complètement cheat qui shock tout autour de nous ^^

----------


## Ravine

C'est dans la discussion reddit. Grosso modo, avec Elem Focus, tu one shot les packs, donc tu te fous de pouvoir shock.
Et si le damage effectiveness fonctionne sur le base damage; Tu as la base flat damage de la "skil" (qui ici est 0), puis l'ajout des "added damage" (donc ici le gant + le reste de l'equipement), qui est applique au damage effectiveness de la skill. Puis viennent conversion et increased et autres. L'ordre est detaille ici http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Receiving_damage

----------


## Jalkar

> C'est dans la discussion reddit. Grosso modo, avec Elem Focus, tu one shot les packs, donc tu te fous de pouvoir shock.
> Et si le damage effectiveness fonctionne sur le base damage; Tu as la base flat damage de la "skil" (qui ici est 0), puis l'ajout des "added damage" (donc ici le gant + le reste de l'equipement), qui est applique au damage effectiveness de la skill. Puis viennent conversion et increased et autres. L'ordre est detaille ici http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Receiving_damage


oki merci pour le détail.

Je réfléchissais, il ya peut être moyen d'avoir une source de shock "amoinscher" que la Vinktar et dans les cas ou les packs ne sont pas OS : Ylfeban trickery : cast Shocked ground when + add flat dmg

Le probleme : le casque est ultra rare

----------


## Ravine

Encore une fois, le shock n'est interessant (en l'etat, vu qu'ils risquent de le changer pour la 3.0, vu qu'ils retravaillent les status ailments) que si tu ne one-shot pas. Donc pour un boss par exemple. Et pour shock de facon fiable il te faut une bonne base. Du coup en single target, WED - Conc Effect - Lightning Pen - Added Lightning peut etre? Comme Elemental Focus et Added Lightning sont 2 gemmes bleues, elles peuvent se swap. On perd en More Multiplier, mais on recupere du base damage et la possiblite de Shock.

Je ne sais pas ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

----------


## Jalkar

> Encore une fois, le shock n'est interessant (en l'etat, vu qu'ils risquent de le changer pour la 3.0, vu qu'ils retravaillent les status ailments) que si tu ne one-shot pas. Donc pour un boss par exemple. Et pour shock de facon fiable il te faut une bonne base. Du coup en single target, WED - Conc Effect - Lightning Pen - Added Lightning peut etre? Comme Elemental Focus et Added Lightning sont 2 gemmes bleues, elles peuvent se swap. On perd en More Multiplier, mais on recupere du base damage et la possiblite de Shock.
> 
> Je ne sais pas ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


beh le truc avec Ylfeban trickery c'est que c'est du shocking ground qui apparait. Du coup il n'y a pas de "chance de shock" en jeu, si le sol est shocké tt le monde l'est (même principe que la vinktar quoi (en plus statique))
Du coup tu te fais taper, tout les monstres à part les immunisé autour de toi prenne 50% de dmg en plus.

----------


## Ravine

J'avais bien compris, mais si c'est un item tres cher/rare, autant envisager des alternatives moins couteuses et plus fiables (meme si en l'etat ca semble une excellente possibilite pour le casque)

----------


## Zephy

> Zephy, tu vois, Ghudda il met decay sur Mirror Arrow, pas sur SRS https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqIPoU3Rjio


Je tacherai d'y penser  :;):

----------


## Dirian

je l'ai vu,
j'ai courru,
j'ai mourru !

----------


## Ktk

> oki merci pour le détail.
> 
> Je réfléchissais, il ya peut être moyen d'avoir une source de shock "amoinscher" que la Vinktar et dans les cas ou les packs ne sont pas OS : Ylfeban trickery : cast Shocked ground when + add flat dmg
> 
> Le probleme : le casque est ultra rare


Vinktar est pas cher. Pour un build orienté lightning comme ça je vois même pas comment hésiter à la prendre direct.

----------


## Dirian

j'ai mal au cul

----------


## Jalkar

> Vinktar est pas cher. Pour un build orienté lightning comme ça je vois même pas comment hésiter à la prendre direct.


Ça ne me choquerait pas qu'elle prenne un nerf lors de la release.

----------


## Ktk

> Ça ne me choquerait pas qu'elle prenne un nerf lors de la release.


Un an et demi après, ça serait pas trop tôt !

----------


## CaMarchePas

> je l'ai vu,
> j'ai courru,
> j'ai mourru !
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/06/27/1f8...b43e296.md.png





> j'ai mal au cul
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/06/27/c32...9b9a10c.md.jpg


Petit joueur :
 ( http://i.imgur.com/NSP6wSI.jpg )

(Level 96 HC ssf top 1 en live y'a une demi heure)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Un autre site fourni par Isdp : http://poe-racing.com/
D'un côté tri facile par course/classe, de l'autre (en bas) 3 type d'overlay qui fonctionnent avec autohotkey pour le classement pendant les ligues/courses.

----------


## Dirian

Ce soir, j'ai lancé une map avant d'aller dormir.
Au bout d'un moment, un truc tombe, un unique, je regarde vite fait et vois un truc blanc. Kioul, une tabula pour tester un 6L que je n'aurais peut etre pas en 2 semaines de race mayem.

sauf que...
et pile avec les couleurs qu'il me faut

edit:
A l'heure ou j'ai ecris ca j'etais fatigué et ai oublié des précisions.
Avec mon filtre, un 6L qui tombe est vu blanc. Un unique qui tombe et qui est vu blanc c'est "forcement" une tabula. J'etais dans une breche a ce moment là. Sur le screen est l'item qui est tombé ^^

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ce soir, j'ai lancé une map avant d'aller dormir.
> Au bout d'un moment, un truc tombe, un unique, je regarde vite fait et vois un truc blanc. Kioul, une tabula pour tester un 6L que je n'aurais peut etre pas en 2 semaines de race mayem.
> 
> sauf que...
> et pile avec les couleurs qu'il me faut


T'es content ou pas du coup ? :D

======

News du jour (site officiel) :
-Beta phase 2 et wipe : repoussé à lundi heure US (west coast je suppose), ça fait mardi pour nous ?
-pas de wipe prévu après (au pire reset de la progression si y'a de très grosses modifs mais ils veulent éviter)
-act 8 au complet 
-rework du lab et tous les labs dispos
-rework du tutorial
-rework des mobs act6 et 7 (pour la phase 3)
-la phase 3 va surtout concerner l'intégration des améliorations de performance
-la nouvelle ligue s'appellera "The Harbinger"
-3.0.0 prévue pour le moment pour la première semaine d'aout

----------


## Ravine

Source: https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1916880

Convertisseur de timezone: https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...0&p1=22&p2=195

Ca fait donc Lundi 23h heure de Paris (22h pour moi)

Perso, le report m'arrange, vu que j'ai un mec qui a quitte la beta en me filant sa Cospri's Will, que je souhaitais tester pour le build Blight CWC dont je parlais la page d'avant. Comme quoi, le hasard fait bien les choses.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Tite map en rentrant du boulot pour oublier ce qu'il s'est passé, évidemment le truc qu'il ne faut pas rencontrer quand on regarde pas tous les mods de tous les mobs, surtout sur une map blanche :


Spoiler Alert! 



Le temps de percuter que c'était pas Tzeench et de me barrer, ben y'avait des flameblast partout et un truc en train de me sauter dessus, en dehors d'une macro logout et d'avoir vu avant le risque et supposé qu'il puisse spawner, pouvait pas faire grand chose >.>

Bon, lvl85 et mayhem, suis arrivé plus loin que ce que je ne pensais pouvoir. Avec les mods de cet event dur de faire autre chose que des maps blanches/bleues, ça picotte un peu trop sévère. Là ça n'a pas piqué longtemps. :/ Top 36 slayer avec plus de la moitié des autres devant morts, c'était sympa quand même !



Bon au moins je suis dispo pour la release de la beta phase 2. >.>

----------


## Enyss

Ah, dommage pour cette rencontre. Au moins c'est pas un rip Alakon, et tu peux donc partir "sans regrets"

----------


## Bathory

Abaxoth cette horreur.  :^_^:

----------


## Enyss

La seule fois ou je l'ai vu, j'avais un build qui le facetankai sans grosse difficultés (slayer CWDT) Mais oui, il fait plus que picotter

----------


## Ravine

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...es_compendium/

Beta patch changes compendium

----------


## Kamikaze

Tous ces changements ont l'air très prometteurs c'est cool que GGG refonde complètement des mécaniques de base. Notamment Pierce qui est la manière élégante de calmer les trucs abusés du genre nova EK

----------


## Jalkar

> Tous ces changements ont l'air très prometteurs c'est cool que GGG refonde complètement des mécaniques de base. Notamment Pierce qui est la manière élégante de calmer les trucs abusés du genre nova EK


Le truc le plus cool dans l'histoire je trouve, c'est qu'il est maintenant possible d'investir dans le Chain/Fork ET le Pierce. Ce n'est plus l'un ou l'autre et ca c'est cool  ::): 
Mais du coup je sais pas si ca va vraiment calmé les EK Nova, qui pourront donc jouer sur les 2 tableaux

Sinon suffit de jouer deadeye (pierce all nearby ennemies)

----------


## Ravine

Et un autre thread https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile..._compiliation/ Patch New Changes Compilation

And welcome back, Elemental Proliferation http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Elem...ration+Support

----------


## thomzon

Je vois que Flame Blast a été nerfé. Vous croyez qu'une Elementalist Flameblast Totem est encore un bon choix ? Je comptais tester ce build sur la wave 2.

----------


## Jalkar

> Je vois que Flame Blast a été nerfé. Vous croyez qu'une Elementalist Flameblast Totem est encore un bon choix ? Je comptais tester ce build sur la wave 2.


c'est les Ailments avec FB qui ont été nerf, pas FB en lui même,ca cogne toujours aussi dur

----------


## thomzon

Ok j'achète alors  :B):

----------


## Leybi

Par contre je suis en train de jouer un truc très similaire au build que tu a linké, que j'ai d'ailleurs pris pour base, et y'a pas mal de choses à redire sur ce guide ! Donc je te conseille de pas le suivre à la lettre.

Le très gros défaut, c'est qu'il ne prend pas Elemental Overload qui est tout simplement un modifier +40% *more* damage. Soi-disant parce que c'est un build débutant et les débutants ne doivent pas être brusqués, euh mouais... C'est un spell en plus à lancer toutes les 8 secondes quoi. Ca s'insère parfaitement dans le gameplay (t'as justement rien à spammer contrairement à des builds non-totems), et ça fait beaucoup de dégât pour un point en plus. Même chose pour Mind Over Matter: il passe juste à coté, c'est très fort dans la méta actuelle comme défense pour une Witch Life, mais il n'en parle pas...

Bref voilà mon perso et mon arbre de passif (poeplanner). La stat principale c'est Cast Speed, faut la monter à 160%, voire 180% (buff du Lightning Golem et de la flasque Onslaught compris) pour le endgame. Donc privilégier la cast speed sur les baguettes (tu peux jouer double baguette pour choper assez facilement une bonne cast speed, moi j'ai switch sur Rathpith pour les grosses maps et les boss). Tu proc Elemental Overload avec un setup Orb of Storms + Inc. Critical Strikes + Inc. AOE, ça te donne le buff quasi instantanément. Ca permet aussi de jouer Controlled Destruction sur le setup principal.

C'est très fort actuellement (je joue toujours dans la ligue Legacy) donc ça me parait normal que ça se fasse nerf, mais d'après les premiers retours de beta le nerf est quand même assez violent sur l'ignite.

----------


## Ravine

(vBulletin etant une purge, je suis perdu parce que je ne sais pas a qui tu reponds)

----------


## Leybi

Je répondais à thomzon :



> Je vois que Flame Blast a été nerfé. Vous croyez qu'une Elementalist Flameblast Totem est encore un bon choix ? Je comptais tester ce build sur la wave 2.

----------


## thomzon

Merci Leybi. Il explique bien pourquoi il prend pas Elemental Overload, mais j'avais bien l'intention de le choper au passage. J'avais pas spécialement pensé à MoM, ça me parait une bonne idée.

----------


## thomzon

Un petit peu de chance ce matin: 2è corrupted area sur mon perso phase 2, Vaal lightning trap  ::): 

Leybi, question sur ton arbre flameblast totem. Une raison pour laquelle tu n'as pas pris les nodes autour de Shamanistic Fury qui sont juste à portée ? Me semble pas mal avec un cumul de +58% totem damage.

----------


## thomzon

Autre question tiens, en 3.0, vous conseilleriez quoi comme Bandit Reward pour un flameblast totem ? Je suppose que Kraityn est le meilleur choix ? En plus j'aime bien augmenter le movement speed.

----------


## Leybi

Shamanistic Fury c'est des très bonnes nodes, malheureusement y'a pas assez de points :D J'ai utilisé Path of Building pour faire ce build au poil et tester des trucs, et j'ai pu voir que Heart of Flame / Totemic Mastery ont un petit peu plus de dps sur le papier (et surtout pour Totemic Mastery, le totem life et placement speed c'est du gros confort en map). Par contre je te conseille de les prendre si t'as pas des bonnes jewels (à la place des jewel sockets donc), ou à la place du cluster Mental Rapidity (les nodes cast speed) une fois arrivé à une bonne cast speed.

Kraitin ouais c'est le seul ou les bonus sont utiles pour le build. Ou alors les 2 pts de passif.

----------


## Jalkar

Path of Building a été mis à jour avec le Doryani's Touch, du coup j'ai fait joujou avec les arbres

Assassin : http://poeurl.com/bmiV (110 pts)


```
Doryani's Fist  (Gloves)     [4L] RBBG   :   EDwA - Lightning Penetration - Crit Damage - Faster Attacks
Body Armour                  [5L] RBBBG  :   CwDT - Enfeeble - Ice Golem - Tempest Shield - PCoC
Lycosidae (Shield)           [3L] GGB    :   Herald of Ice - Herald of Thunder - Blood Rage
Helmet                       [4L] RRBB   :   CwDT - Arc - Crit Damage - Life Leech
Boots                        [4L] RRGG   :   Shield Charge - Faster Attacks - Fortify - Culling Strike 
Essence Worm (Ring)          [1L] B      :   Wrath
```

Berserker http://poeurl.com/bmiW (110 pts)


```
Doryani's Fist  (Gloves)     [4L] RBBG   :   EDwA - Lightning Penetration - Elemental Focus - Faster Attacks
Body Armour                  [5L] RRBBG  :   CwDT - Temporal Chain - Lightning Golem - Tempest Shield - Duration
Lycosidae (Shield)           [3L] GGB    :   Herald of Thunder - Blood Rage - ???
Helmet                       [4L] RRBB   :   CwDT - Arc - Elemental Focus - Life Leech
Boots                        [4L] RRGG   :   Shield Charge - Faster Attacks - Fortify - Culling Strike 
Essence Worm (Ring)          [1L] B      :   Wrath
```

Pas forcement très "cheap" comme build.
La version crit a besoin absolument de Rigwald's curse
La version non crit a besoin d'une Vinktar pour shock proprement ou d'Ylfeban Trickery (limité à Tempest)
La version crit peut aussi profiter de la Vinktar pour jouer Elemental Focus a la place de la penetration

La version crit, full buff atteint les 340k sur du montre Full Life ou Low Life
La version non crit, atteint seulement les 200k mais devrait mieux sustain avec MOM (4k life + 1.3k free mana)

J'ai également une version "Slayer" (arbre non crit avec 2/3 changement) qui avec le 20% de cull et l'AOE devrait pas mal s'en sortir aussi

----------


## Ktk

Ca fait vraiment short comme dps pour si peu de vie et une attaque melee à l'anim plutôt lente.

----------


## Jalkar

> Ca fait vraiment short comme dps pour si peu de vie et une attaque melee à l'anim plutôt lente.


J'ai pas testé, c'est que de la théorie ^^

avec cette quantité de dps et de pv j'arrivais à clear des maps T15 avec mon perso précédent (Necro/EK poison nova)
Après dans la version non crit il est assez simpl d'équiper une Belly voir même une Kaom (en sacrifiant un cwdt) pour augmenter largement ses pv
La version crit c'est plus compliqué du fait des resists mais  je suis parti avec l'idée de jouer avec le Call of the Brotherhood ce qui devrait permettre de freeze énormement de monde et donc de jouer assez safe

faut que je continue de faire mûrir tout ca d'ici la release ^^

Typiquement j'ai pas mal de noeuds "crit chance" dans a version crit qui ne sont utile que si les monstres ne sont ni full life ni low life (largement capé crit dans ces cas la). dans la pratique ils seront peut être récupérable pour mettre de la vie à la place (ou de l'accuracy pour faire sauter le Lycosidae)

PS : je joue en SC uniquement  ::P: 

edit : dans la version crit j'ai 173% life, c'est assez élevé pour la droite de l'arbre je trouve (185+ en faisant sauter les noeuds crit chance)

----------


## thomzon

Je cherche un build bow qui demande pas de matos particulier pour leveller en bow jusqu'au niveaux 50-60, de preference en shadow. Qqchose à me conseiller ?

----------


## Ravine

Sur la beta? Caustic Arrow. Tu choppes n'importe quel arc, et tu rolles +1 ou +2 Bow Gems.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Et si tu choppes un arc avec un bon dps, shrapnel shot fait le boulot très très bien en leveling ! 
Et pour aider quand ça tape fort : trap+clustertrap+blink/mirror arrow, si tu peux avoir des deerstalker ça fait multytrap+clustertrap+blink/mirror+increased duration ou blind, les bottes fournissant le trap support, ça fait un mur de viande qui tank, fait du dégâts et aveugle (donc plus de survie).

----------


## Jalkar

sinon en arc unique de levelling storm cloud puis roth reach

----------


## thomzon

Merci  ::):

----------


## Zephy

Vu la charge de boulot en ce moment ( nouveau poste oblige ) je monte tranquillement un Essence Drain Occultist ... en CI , oui je suis suicidaire mais ce que m'a dit Cmp j'ai bien fait de le faire  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Nouveau skill 3.0 : nuklear essssplosionnnnnn


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## thomzon

C'est quel skill ça ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Transformation super guerrier.

----------


## Zephy

> Transformation super guerrier.


Non non , Super Gayrrier  ::P:

----------


## Enyss

> C'est quel skill ça ?


Plus serieusement, c'est 

Spoiler Alert! 


CMP qui level pile quand le shaper fait son stop time lorsque tu le rencontre au début de l'atlas



C'est donc un move top secret qu'il vient de faire

----------


## comodorecass

Moins d'un mois avant la 3.0!  :Vibre: 
Je ne me suis rien spoilé pour avoir toute la découverte de la sortie mais parcourir les 10 actes (dont 6 inédits) me overhype.

----------


## Vhanlay

Je me suis lancé dans un summoner pour try la wave 2. Build que je n'ai jamais tenté donc à voir !

----------


## Warven

J'ai posé une question similaire sur le topic de D3 et vais en profiter pour en faire de même ici : Quel constat feriez-vous du jeu aujourd'hui ? 

J'explique ma démarche. J'ai connu PoE en Beta et joué dessus jusqu'à Piety, boss de l'acte 3. j'avais bien accroché, mais les soucis de netcode et la relative mollesse sur certaines classes avaient légèrement sapé mon engouement pour le titre. Je voudrais donc savoir quelles furent les améliorations majeures selon vous, et non selon une liste wiki bateau.  J'aimerais (re)trouver un HnS qui me donne envie, avec du challenge et du contenu, même pour quelqu'un au temps de jeu casu.

Je sais que c'est probablement une question chiante, revenant les années bissextiles et à laquelle certains n'auront pas le courage de répondre (encore). Pour ceux-là, vous m'en excuserez et pour les autres, merci d'avance.

----------


## Kamikaze

Netcode c'est corrigé. Le "Deterministic Lockstep" t'aligne sur le serveur, si t'as une co correcte c'est parfait. L'ancien mode demeure pour les co moisies. Plus de desync.

Le jeu est plus rapide et nerveux globalement. Y'a énormément de nouveau contenu (nouveaux skills, boss, etc. etc.) depuis l'époque où tu jouais (open beta visiblement).

Franchement c'est le meilleur dans son domaine, pour moi le seul défaut étant le manque de skills orientés gameplay, surtout pour les power users qui massacrent les mobs de base sans réflechir (esquive/parry, management de ressources, timing, etc.), ça dépend du build aussi, mais The Fall of Oriath qui va sortir montre pas mal de combat orientés gameplay, notamment les boss. Y'a masse de contenu et le jeu est toujours aussi beau (et la musique  ::wub:: ). Que ce soit casu ou hardcore y'a ce qu'il faut.

----------


## thomzon

Warven, j'étais exactement dans ton cas. Joué au jeu pendant la première beta, puis rejoué un peu après l'ajout des maps et de l'acte 3. J'avais fait le même constat à l'époque.

J'ai repris sur la league Legacy, et je joue pour l'instant à la beta 3.0. Je rejoints Kami, pour moi le meilleure H&S dispo. Je préfère les combats de D3, mais tout le reste est meilleur sur PoE.

----------


## Warven

> Que ce soit casu ou hardcore y'a ce qu'il faut.


Un point intéressant. Arrêtez moi si je me trompe, mais le coeur du jeu reste bien le _character building_ ? On crée son build, on le teste et si jamais ça casse, on recommence pour trouver autre chose. En ce sens, PoE ne demande-t-il pas un temps de jeu relativement important pour profiter de la majeure partie du titre ? Je m'explique : j'ai un temps de jeu limité, probablement 1 voir 2 soirs par semaine. Créer un build, le faire progresser pour finalement se retrouver devant un mur de difficulté infranchissable m'effraie un peu. Je pourrais choisir un build tout prêt, mais j'aurais l'impression de passer à côté de l'essence de PoE. Qu'en pensez-vous ? En enlevant cette partie de personnalisation du personnage, Path of Exile ne devient-il pas un HnS lambda ?

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est progressif, ton build peu devenir viable assez tôt et après tu l'améliores, dès le niveau 38~40 la plupart des builds peuvent démarrer quasi complètement (environ 5-10 heures de jeu si tu vas très lentement je dirais) et au niveau 68~70 tous les builds quasiment sans exception sont complets/totalement fonctionnels (à la louche 15-20 heures de jeu si tu vas lentement). Mais tu peux même démarrer plus tôt c'est jusque que tu vas pouvoir rajouter des améliorations en progressant.

Y'a pas vraiment de mur infranchissable, à moins d'être parti vraiment dans tous les sens sans aucune idée cohérente tu vas peut-être bloquer, mais même la le jeu te donne de quoi revenir un peu en arrière (tu peux réallouer dans l'arbre, 24 points par défaut juste en avançant normalement, c'est beaucoup). Concernant les murs infranchissables il peut y en avoir mais c'est souvent signe que tu as atteint le contenu hardcore du jeu, qui par définition n'est pas accessible pour tous.

Et si tu joues en Softcore tu peux mourrir autant de fois que tu veux, en mode Hardcore si tu meurs tu es envoyé en ligue Softcore, donc même là tu peux continuer à jouer et améliorer ton perso

----------


## Warven

niveau 38-40 en 5-10 heures de jeu ?!  ::o: 

C'est très rapide ! En somme, de ce que tu me présentes, n'importe quel build à peu près cohérent saura trouver sa place dans une bonne partie du jeu ? C'est un atout majeur ! L'autre point négatif que j'avais relevé était la relative mollesse des combats, le manque de nervosité en early game (ce qui peut ne pas être le cas à plus haut niveau, car lorsque je vois certaines vidéos...). Mais tu m'as dit que cela aussi avait reçu un coup de gomme, non ? Tu as un exemple concret (visuel, sons, etc...) ou c'est une impression générale ?

----------


## Kamikaze

http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Version_history

Toi tu jouais sur la 1.0 y'a eu tellement d'update depuis comme tu peux le voir, dur de tout lister. Dans les trucs notables, t'as de nouvelles animations pour certains mobs (les cannibales sur la plage tu verras), de nouveau mobs, beaucoup de skills ont été retravaillés (tapent plus fort au début, visuel), même les armes de base on subit des changements, y'a plus d'éléments nerveux (shrine, strongbox, essences, etc.), y'a plus de movement skills rapide (flame dash, phase run, lightning wrap, blink arrow, etc.), les combats contre les boss ont changé, tu vas le constater dès ton combat contre Brutus et Merveil, etc.

Après je te conseille de revenir y jouer lorsque la 3.0 sortira vers aout, si tu as la patience d'attendre, le nouveau tuto intégré et les nouveaux équilibrages dynamisent encore plus le tout, et les 5 nouveaux actes font disparaitre le système de difficulté un peu ennuyeux

----------


## Guapo

A noter qu'en jouant en multi tu gagnes de l'XP bien plus rapidement.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais moi j'attends aout patiemment la release, c'est dur. Mais POE franchement c'est une tuerie et c'est dur de croire qu'une entreprise si jeune arrive à faire un aussi bon taff', c'est vraiment l'exception, et on espère qu'ils marquent le début d'une nouvelle norme. Fréquence des updates, qualité du contenu, modèle F2P, implication de la communauté, direction artistique, quasiment le sans faute et quand un truc ne marche pas ils écoutent et le corrigent.

Genre à l'époque absolument tout le monde était sûr et certain que le problème de desync ne serait jamais réglé, partie intégrante du jeu en ligne, ça leur a pris 1 ou 2 ans mais ils l'ont fait et ça a donné lieu à du contenu adapté à un jeu sans lag: le labyrinthe, etc. des séquences de gameplay précise où il faut esquiver, se positionner, etc. Impossible à l'époque de la desync

----------


## Warven

> Genre à l'époque absolument tout le monde était sûr et certain que le problème de desync ne serait jamais réglé, partie intégrante du jeu en ligne, ça leur a pris 1 ou 2 ans mais ils l'ont fait et ça a donné lieu a du contenu adapté à un jeu sans lag: le labyrinthe, etc. des séquences de gameplay précise où il faut esquiver, se positionner, etc. Impossible à l'époque de la desync


Je jouais en HC, comme à mon habitude sur les HnS, et il est vrai qu'on avait un fort à-priori sur la capacité de GGG à résoudre ce soucis. C'était pénalisant, quand même. C'est admirable de voir qu'ils ne se reposent pas sur leurs lauriers. Bon, je vais quand même me lancer dans l'aventure. Une idée d'un starter build ? On me conseille un build Flameblast / totems sur le discord PoE.

----------


## comodorecass

Je rajouterai que le moment est très opportun pour reprendre avec la refonte de toute la progression début août. De plus, les dev assurent avoir des idées pour encore des années d'extensions, Diablo 3 va être en mort cérébrale d'ici peu de temps, bref il ne faut pas hésiter à foncer.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah  ::lol::  un ami en HC. Ouais j'adore le HC aussi, pour le starter build je conseille surtout un truc que tu trouves fun. Flameblast self cast c'est ennuyeux je trouve, mais on peut aimer. Totem (éventuellement flameblast totem) je trouve ça sympa car c'est vraiment dynamique, de plus en plus quand tu progresses. Après c'est deux builds solides car les DPS sont relativement constant, et ça demande pas de stuff, comme souvent avec les spells (scale avec les lvls) mais c'est pas forcément les plus fun. Ça t'évite d'être bloqué.

Fais un tour sur la page des skills et quelques vidéos peut être et trouve un truc fun. Summoner c'est méga fun je trouve. Melee fun mais un poil plus dur si tu connais pas trop. Teste un peu les skills et au pire pose des questions ici.

Après j'avoue que sur ce sujet je suis biaisé car ma mentalité c'est d'y aller à l'aveugle et de tester des trucs fun, mais parfois c'est l'échec niveau efficacité (et ça demande du temps/connaissance du jeu).

----------


## Ravine

> Ouais moi j'attends aout patiemment la release, c'est dur. Mais POE franchement c'est une tuerie et c'est dur de croire* qu'une entreprise si jeune* arrive à faire un aussi bon taff', c'est vraiment l'exception, et on espère qu'ils marquent le début d'une nouvelle norme. Fréquence des updates, qualité du contenu, modèle F2P, implication de la communauté, direction artistique, quasiment le sans faute et quand un truc ne marche pas ils écoutent et le corrigent.
> 
> Genre à l'époque absolument tout le monde était sûr et certain que le problème de desync ne serait jamais réglé, partie intégrante du jeu en ligne, ça leur a pris 1 ou 2 ans mais ils l'ont fait et ça a donné lieu à du contenu adapté à un jeu sans lag: le labyrinthe, etc. des séquences de gameplay précise où il faut esquiver, se positionner, etc. Impossible à l'époque de la desync


(10 ans)
(a titre de comparaison, Runic Games a 2 ans de moins)

----------


## Kamikaze

2 Kiwis dans un garage j'appelle pas ça une boite  ::ninja::

----------


## Warven

> Ah  un ami en HC. Ouais j'adore le HC aussi, pour le starter build je conseille surtout un truc que tu trouves fun. Flameblast self cast c'est ennuyeux je trouve, mais on peut aimer. Totem (éventuellement flameblast totem) je trouve ça sympa car c'est vraiment dynamique, de plus en plus quand tu progresses. Après c'est deux builds solides car les DPS sont relativement constant, et ça demande pas de stuff, comme souvent avec les spells (scale avec les lvls) mais c'est pas forcément les plus fun. Ça t'évite d'être bloqué.
> 
> Fais un tour sur la page des skills et quelques vidéos peut être et trouve un truc fun. Summoner c'est méga fun je trouve. Melee fun mais un poil plus dur si tu connais pas trop. Teste un peu les skills et au pire pose des questions ici.
> 
> Après j'avoue que sur ce sujet je suis biaisé car ma mentalité c'est d'y aller à l'aveugle et de tester des trucs fun, mais parfois c'est l'échec niveau efficacité (et ça demande du temps/connaissance du jeu).


C'était bien un build Flameblast totem dont on me parlait.

----------


## thomzon

Warven pour l'instant je test un build Essence Drain / Contagion et je trouve ça très très fun, progression très fluide.
Après ça sera peut-être pas aussi fort en 3.0, mais pour démarrer je trouve ça pas mal.

Sinon un build Ranger dual-claw Frostblade, ce sera sans doute mon starter lorsque la 3.0 sera released, j'ai trouvé ça trop bien  ::): 

Flamblast Totem j'ai pas aimé, perso je trouve le délai entre les casts et les dégats très désagréables.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais il faut vraiment stack un max de cast speed pour que ce soit agréable, je lui préfère flame totem (qui bénéficie aussi grandement de la cast speed donc c'est idéal d'utiliser ça avant de transitionner vers flameblast, et ça consomme 1 slot en moins niveau gemme)

----------


## thomzon

Flame Totem c'est pas mal, et ça fait une variante rigolote avec un Sire of Shards.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Sinon tu peux aussi te pencher sur grim dawn, fait par les créateurs de TQ, il est très bon. En plus ils vont sortir une extension dans quelques mois, qui rajoutera des zones, deux maitrises, et du loot.  :Bave:

----------


## Warven

Aussi. Je l'avais testé en Beta Test (dont j'ai perdu le compte steam early access comme un boulet). Cela étant, l'univers de Path of Exile me tentait plus, et le modèle économique tout autant  ::):  d'ailleurs, c'est toujours à caractère cosmétique le shop PoE ?

----------


## Ravine

SKin, pets, et utilitaires avec les stash tabs.

----------


## comodorecass

Les stash sont quand même bien pratique (surtout le currency) quand on commence à jouer un peu assidûment. Ca coûte pas grand chose, ca donne un peu de sous au dev et ça permet de faciliter la vie. Tout le reste est cosmétique.

----------


## Ravine

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1921218

Turmoil 2 weeks events;

Je vais peut etre lacher la beta pour faire ca et esperer gagner des trucs.

----------


## Zephy

Mode Chinois /On , je lache Skyrim pour la 2 Week , vu que ma RnG est revenue  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Sympa




- - - Mise à jour - - -

Très sympa même

----------


## CaMarchePas

Yep, ça me donne envie de faire des trucs très sales !  ::love::

----------


## Zephy

Tu sens la skill meta venir la   ::P:

----------


## Ktk

Vraiment ? A part si les chiffres sont vraiment énormes je vois pas trop le potentiel meta.  ::P:

----------


## Jalkar

beh un skill qui permet de clear comme ca, tout en ayant un potentiel single target monstrueux (si tu fais explosé les boules au bon moment), ca fait un très bon skill

----------


## thomzon

Bon je suis toujours pas décidé sur ce que je vais jouer en sortie de beta 3. Ma préférence va vers un Raider Frostblade / Touch of Anguish, mais je vois le prix de ces dernières sur la beta, ça me semble difficile à gérer en league starter.

Du coup je me me tâte à faire un build totem, mais vu que j'aime ni Flameblast ni le templar, je partirais bien sur un chieftain. Vous pensez quoi niveau leaguestarter, Flametotem ou Ancestral Warchief ?

----------


## Isdrydge

> Bon je suis toujours pas décidé sur ce que je vais jouer en sortie de beta 3. Ma préférence va vers un Raider Frostblade / Touch of Anguish, mais je vois le prix de ces dernières sur la beta, ça me semble difficile à gérer en league starter.
> 
> Du coup je me me tâte à faire un build totem, mais vu que j'aime ni Flameblast ni le templar, je partirais bien sur un chieftain. Vous pensez quoi niveau leaguestarter, Flametotem ou Ancestral Warchief ?


Perso je vais repartir sur un glad a mon avis. Me reste à déterminer si je refait le même build que sur la 2.6 ou plus orienté phys, ou crit ou stun ... bref ... je sais pas vraiment  ::):

----------


## Zephy

> Bon je suis toujours pas décidé sur ce que je vais jouer en sortie de beta 3. Ma préférence va vers un Raider Frostblade / Touch of Anguish, mais je vois le prix de ces dernières sur la beta, ça me semble difficile à gérer en league starter.
> 
> Du coup je me me tâte à faire un build totem, mais vu que j'aime ni Flameblast ni le templar, je partirais bien sur un chieftain. Vous pensez quoi niveau leaguestarter, Flametotem ou Ancestral Warchief ?


Totem Rf , ca coute rien et ca marche bien  :;):

----------


## alogos

Ancestral Warchief.
Ça coute pas plus cher et ça marche quand même mieux.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Bon je suis toujours pas décidé sur ce que je vais jouer en sortie de beta 3. Ma préférence va vers un Raider Frostblade / Touch of Anguish, mais je vois le prix de ces dernières sur la beta, ça me semble difficile à gérer en league starter.
> 
> Du coup je me me tâte à faire un build totem, mais vu que j'aime ni Flameblast ni le templar, je partirais bien sur un chieftain. Vous pensez quoi niveau leaguestarter, Flametotem ou Ancestral Warchief ?


T'as tenté un build baliste? C'est rigolo.

----------


## Jalkar

> Ancestral Warchief.
> Ça coute pas plus cher et ça marche quand même mieux.


honnetement avec le rework de la gemme Burning Damage qui te donne un énorme %MORE Burning, RF totem me semble vraiment très puissant en 3.0
en chieftain tu as l'avantage que les totem ne perdent pas de pv

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> honnetement avec le rework de la gemme Burning Damage qui te donne un énorme %MORE Burning, RF totem me semble vraiment très puissant en 3.0
> en chieftain tu as l'avantage que les totem ne perdent pas de pv


Clair ! Pour l'avoir fait sur une ancienne league, j'ai pu le faire en "League Starter" et arrivé à tuer Uber-Atziri avec ce même perso ! Vraiment un bon choix vu les différents boost de dommage qu'on a sur le "burning" aussi bien dans l'arbre qu'en support !

----------


## Ravine

More Burning! MOOOOOORRREEEEE

----------


## thomzon

Merci, je vais voir si j'ai le temps de tester le totem RF avant mon départ en congé  ::):

----------


## Zephy

Pour la 2Weeks , qui va la faire deja ? Quels Builds allez vous faire ? Perso je partirai bien sur un Srs Necromancer ou bien un Wild Strike Berserker ( jamais fait Wild Strike , c'est peut etre le moment  ::P:  )

----------


## Ravine

Turmoil j'en suis o/
J'hesite a partir sur du Spell qui tache, ou Juggernaut EQ. 

En spell, probablement un truc a base de Physical Damage/Poison. EK Nova peut etre?

----------


## Zephy

Avec la Jewel , tu seras bien safe  :;):

----------


## cailloux

Je ferai bien un truc avec une seule grosse boule de feu qui crame toute la carte. Max burne t proliferation du coup.

----------


## Ravine

> turmoil j'en suis o/
> j'hesite a partir sur du spell qui tache, ou juggernaut eq. 
> 
> En spell, probablement un truc a base de physical damage/poison. Ek nova peut etre?


ET POURQUOI PAS JUGGERNAUT EK NOVA? HEIN?

(putain vBulletin, je te chie, j'ecris en capslock si je veux)

----------


## Zephy

> ET POURQUOI PAS JUGGERNAUT EK NOVA? HEIN?
> 
> (putain vBulletin, je te chie, j'ecris en capslock si je veux)


Le Dps suivra peut etre pas  ::(:

----------


## Ravine

C'est mal me connaitre ca! Je leur montrerai, ou mon nom n'est pas Guillaume Defer!


(mon nom n'est pas guillaume defer, c'est un mauvais jeu de mot sur Iron Will)

----------


## mentasm

Perso je veux un build pour arthritique (la vieillesse est un naufrage)... j'en ai marre de cliquer, cliquer, tout le temps cliquer. Mais je veux quand même rouler facile sur le end game. Si vous avez des conseils je suis preneur.

----------


## Jalkar

> Perso je veux un build pour arthritique (la vieillesse est un naufrage)... j'en ai marre de cliquer, cliquer, tout le temps cliquer. Mais je veux quand même rouler facile sur le end game. Si vous avez des conseils je suis preneur.


si tu veux vraiment pas cliquer, RF, 
si tu veux cliquer un peu mais pas souvent, un build totem qui dépote ou du dot qui tabasse ou un très gros heavy hitter

----------


## Ravine

Voila, je vais jouer ca

https://poeplanner.com/AAgAAQwABxE_A...AAAAAAAAAAAAA=



```
Chest   // GGBBR    // EK - Controlled Destruction - Added Chaos Damage - Poison - Iron Will
Shield  // RRG      // Leap Slam - Fortify - Faster Attack 
Doon    // RRR      // CWDT - Molten Shell - Increased Duration
Head    // RGBB     // Fire Golem - GMP - Minion Speed - Minion Damage
Gloves  //          // 
Boots   //          //
```

et une ou deux curses par ci par la, j'ai la flemme d'aller plus loin la

----------


## Jalkar

> Voila, je vais jouer ca
> 
> https://poeplanner.com/AAgAAQwABxE_A...AAAAAAAAAAAAA=
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Chest   // GGBBR    // EK - Controlled Destruction - Added Chaos Damage - Poison - Iron Will
> Shield  // RRG      // Leap Slam - Fortify - Faster Attack 
> ...


Pour du confort de jeux sur EKnova je pense qu'il va te manquer du Pierce, et est-ce que tu n'aurais pas interet de jouer avec les Repentances plutôt qu'Iron Will ?

----------


## Ravine

Ecoute, j'y ai pense, et puis je me dis que je verrai. Au pire, je colle l'armure Lioneye a la place de Death Oath (qui est la pour les stats plus qu'autre chose, en vrai) et ca passe. Y'a de la marge de manoeuvre. Le probleme de Repentance c'est le 300 intel mini, qui devient pete burne a aller chercher. Mais c'etait sur la liste (contrairement aux _gallipeurs_*)









*bonus, version quebecoise

----------


## Vargr

ça donne quoi sur la beta un build summoner squelettes/zombies ? ça tien tout le contenu avec le bon stuff ou ça bloque à un moment ?

----------


## Zephy

+1000 pour les gallipeurs , mais ton Ek va coincer un peu ,  un Void Manipulation à la place de Add chaos me paraitbien mieux de mon point de vue  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> ça donne quoi sur la beta un build summoner squelettes/zombies ? ça tien tout le contenu avec le bon stuff ou ça bloque à un moment ?


J'avais test au debut de la Beta , ca faisait le café , et avec l'acte 8 , les ribbon Thunder pour augmenter un peu plus le clearspeed  :;):

----------


## Ravine

Y'a plein de swap possibles. Des bleues, des verts, des more damage, etc.

----------


## Vargr

Cool ! A défaut de jouer mon nécro sur D3, je le jouerais sur PoE xD

----------


## Vhanlay

> ça donne quoi sur la beta un build summoner squelettes/zombies ? ça tien tout le contenu avec le bon stuff ou ça bloque à un moment ?


Je suis en train d'en monter un, premiére fois que j'essaye ce build. Je suis parti sur de gros Zombie +Specte et les flaming skulls pour l'instant. J'y connais vraiment rien en summoner donc veni vedi vici.

C'est quand même galére qu'on ne puisse pas voir le dps de ses minions...

----------


## Zephy

> Je suis en train d'en monter un, premiére fois que j'essaye ce build. Je suis parti sur de gros Zombie +Specte et les flaming skulls pour l'instant. J'y connais vraiment rien en summoner donc veni vedi vici.
> 
> C'est quand même galére qu'on ne puisse pas voir le dps de ses minions...


Sur Path of Building tu peux voir le dps de tes minions  :;):

----------


## Vhanlay

Ha ? Thx je check ça !

----------


## Zephy

https://pastebin.com/piLfDRQT 

SRS Baron Necromancer , pour ceux qui veulent jouer Cheap , vous êtes servis  :;):

----------


## Enyss

C'est un build solide, efficace et pas cher. Bon, je pense que ça ne tue pas le shaper facilement, mais ça reste tout à fait honorable.

En plus, on peut le monter sans stuff (même le baron, cœur du build, n'est pas franchement nécessaire avant le level 60+)

----------


## Zephy

> C'est un build solide, efficace et pas cher. Bon, je pense que ça ne tue pas le shaper facilement, mais ça reste tout à fait honorable.
> 
> En plus, on peut le monter sans stuff (même le baron, cœur du build, n'est pas franchement nécessaire avant le level 60+)


Perso on s'en fout du Shaper , pour la 2Week c'est juste pour faire les map rien de plus  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bien dormis, plein de redbull fait, téléphone en silencieux.

Je suis prêt à affronter le grand départ à minuit, le grand départ des connards bourrés qui vont me pourrir tout le week end au boulot.

>.>

----------


## Ravine

Btw pour la beta http://www.burnguild.org/pantheonplanner/

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bon sinon, vu que je bosse la moitié des nuits de la course, j'y vais en SC cette fois, je réfléchis à reprendre l'arbre de mes berzerk blade flurry abyssal cry (c'était via le build de Krypparian ?) pour tester The Goddess Scorned (et éventuellement unleashed) jusqu'au bout (précédent essai avorté act 3 merciless en HC). Sans reprendre hidden potential par contre, qui coutera trop cher je pense pendant la course et limite trop si on fait autre chose que doble dip chaos je pense. 

Sac à pv + bladeflurry/savagery/vaalpact, valeur sure qui tient bien sans stuffPas de hidden potential (sauf si lucky loot  ::P:  ) : pas de limitation de stuff10 slots de jewel : autant de slots pour compenser les manques de stats ou de résistances pendant le leveling, focus des stats/resist quand on commence le gear de map, à remplacer petit à petit par des jewels max life rare (une fois les stats/resist capées, il y a beaucoup de tags utiles : crits 1H/épée, dégâts 1H/épée/mélée/aoe/physic/fire, attack speed 1H/épée...)The Goddess Scorned : épée que lvl28 mais ses dégâts sont intéressants jusqu'à "tard" : c'est une one handed qui prend les deux slots, mais qui marche avec blade flurry qui ne fonctionne pas avec les 2 handed. Le craft est easy même en SSF (faut looter la première par contre ^^ )La goddess a un boost d'accuracy et est orientée crit => virer Resolute Technique, viser Elemental Overload ?La goddess scorn fait que du feu => elemental weakness/flammability/vulnerability ? A voir quelles curses et combien de curses, le passif n'est qu'à 5 points, une amu +1 curse qui n'a pas besoin de cinquantes stats (vu que y'a les jewels pour compenser) ça peut se faire, idem les anneaux de doedre, mais y'aura le problème de mana reserved.possible de tester la goddess unleashed qui a l'avantage d'être un six link garanti, avec des défenses supplémentaires (blind, immunité elemental ailments, mais au coup de 3 divines, 3 blessing, un six slot sur la bonne base et des gemmes de qualité au prix très variable ^^ ) (et qui peut me cramer la gueule :° )Pyre+Mokou toujours aussi bons pour monter avec

L'arbre d'origine sur mon dernier Zerker lvl92

L'arbre modifié à la va vite
=> retrait de RT et des nodes tout à gauche
=> avancement de l'arbre vers la witch : Elemental Overload, nodes lifes et slots jewels pour compenser ceux retirés à gauche, boost AoE si nécessaire à côté
=> retrait des 3 points en increase duration (qui servait pour abyssal cry / poison)
=> 111 points au lieu de 115, pas loin du +1 curse ou de certaines nodes de vie, peut être pas besoin d'autant d'AoE
=> +154 int/+204 dex/+302 force au lieu de 94/194/362, donc encore plus tranquille pour adapter les stats (genre la les curses ça passe easy)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Et pour la blague, un pote qui me dit de regarder les facebreakers legacy en standard...

http://poe.trade/search/hiseyasatosike



Spoiler Alert! 


Triez par % de more damage : 4 slots blancs 976%... c'est plus rare que du vulna on hit non ?  ::P:

----------


## Zephy

> Btw pour la beta http://www.burnguild.org/pantheonplanner/


Un lien bien utile ma foi .

----------


## Ravine

Damnaide ca commence a 23h/minuit Turmoil la; c'est tard.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

MAJ sur la béta, le tree est reset.

----------


## Zephy

J'avoue que 23h GGG a abusé sur l'heure, 20h c'était bon  ::(: 

Edit : Je balance des pétards sur les passants en attendant 23h , un build crit ignite qui marche sur les gosses  :;):

----------


## GUESH

On peut faire des échanges pendant ce type d'event ? Y a moyen de passer par poe.trade ou il faut se frapper les canaux de discussion en jeu/le forum ?

----------


## Ravine

Bah, quelle que soit l'heure a laquelle ils commencent tu vas avoir des timezones qui vont etre plus tard. Ce coup ci c'est pour nous.

----------


## Mad-T

> MAJ sur la béta, le tree est reset.


Hein ? Pas vu de reset. De quoi parles-tu ?

----------


## Enyss

Perso j'ai eu un reset de l'arbre sur mon perso beta

----------


## Mad-T

Pas moi alors que j'aurais bien aimé... Failtest inside :D

----------


## Ravine

Le tree est reset pour ceux qui ont fait la quete Gemling de l'acte 8; pour les retardataires, pas de reset (ils ont vire le skill point de la quete)

----------


## Mad-T

Baisés comptez vous !
UN
Il me semblait bien que j'avais 4 et non pas 3 points non attribués.

FAIL FAIL FAIL :Emo:

----------


## Jayseric

Bonjour ! C'est possible de rejoindre la guilde ? Mon compte c'est Jayserix

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Bonjour ! C'est possible de rejoindre la guilde ? Mon compte c'est Jayserix


Coin, il nous faut un nom de perso pour t'inviter. Tu fais la race?

----------


## Jayseric

Oui je m'y remet doucement, c'est Iolwtfkek mon nouveau perso :D

----------


## GUESH

Un lien sympa pour connaître en temps réel la répartition des mods sur l'event Turmoil et ainsi optimiser votre farm.

----------


## Mr Ianou

J'ai une question (quand je vois vos builds).

Y'a moyen de mettre les builds venant de PoE Planner sur path of building ou inversement (en faite comme je croise des builds de l'un ou de l'autre j'aimerai avoir juste un seul outils pour conserver certains builds) ?

----------


## Zephy

Tu peux mais il faudra mettre ton "futur" stuff sur Path of Building pour voir ton dps  :;):

----------


## Ravine

> J'ai une question (quand je vois vos builds).
> 
> Y'a moyen de mettre les builds venant de PoE Planner sur path of building ou inversement (en faite comme je croise des builds de l'un ou de l'autre j'aimerai avoir juste un seul outils pour conserver certains builds) ?


oui generalement tu as un "export/import" qui te permet de sauvegarder une URL. Dans tous les cas, poeplanner et PoB ne sont pas compatibles, dans le sens du stockage d'items. En revanche, l'arbre est toujours transferable, donc tu peux sauver ca si tu le souhaites.

Je colle des poeplanner generalement parce que c'est consultable en ligne, et qu'il permet de sauvegarder le matos. J'utilise path of building sur mon PC a la maison, et je sauvegarde mes builds dans un fichier texte, ou dans une appli de notes en ligne.

----------


## Terimin

Merci à tout ceux qui ont collaboré à l'investissement participatif pour la Kaom's Heart, je vais faire un petit récap pour le partage:
Cadibro scam : 8238 coins
Vendu 90c

Le mode de calcul est simple j'ai arrondi au sup pour tout le monde et j'ai pris ce qu'il restait:

Dirun: 2488 coins 30.20% => 28c
Riluzole: 2439 coins 29.61% => 27c
Ouraghan: 1621 coins 19.67% => 18c
Moi : 1690 coins le reste => 17c

Si c'est pas assez clair n'hésitez pas à le signaler  ::):

----------


## GUESH

Ce n'est pas clair, j'ai modo bell comme demandé  ::ninja:: 



Sinon tu peux garder ma "part" (Riluzole).

----------


## Mr Ianou

Merci des réponses.

----------


## alogos

> En revanche, l'arbre est toujours transferable, donc tu peux sauver ca si tu le souhaites.


J'ai jamais réussi à importer une url poeplaner ailleurs... elle n'est lisible qu'avec poeplaner... si t'as une astuce pour la rendre lisible dans poe officiel ou dans path of building, je suis preneur.

----------


## Jalkar

> J'ai jamais réussi à importer une url poeplaner ailleurs... elle n'est lisible qu'avec poeplaner... si t'as une astuce pour la rendre lisible dans poe officiel ou dans path of building, je suis preneur.


Sur poeplanner :
Share build >> "Offical Path of Exile WebSite"

(ne clique pas sur 'get poeurl')

----------


## Zerger

J'ai pas trop suivi l'avancement du jeu ces denier mois. Si je reinstalles le jeu maintenant, il va me manquer des trucs? On est plutot en fin de saison la?

----------


## Kamikaze

Beta en cours, release en aout

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> J'ai pas trop suivi l'avancement du jeu ces denier mois. Si je reinstalles le jeu maintenant, il va me manquer des trucs? On est plutot en fin de saison la?


En aout on aura plus qu'un seul run sur 10 actes. Fini le cruel et merciless !

----------


## Kamikaze

D'ailleurs j'ai du mal à croire qu'ils vont release l'act 10 sans qu'il soit jamais passé en test, ça parait bizarre

----------


## alogos

> Sur poeplanner :
> Share build >> "Offical Path of Exile WebSite"
> 
> (ne clique pas sur 'get poeurl')


Hannnn... je demanderais ça à tous ceux qui balancent des url poeplanner, merci !

----------


## Jalkar

> Hannnn... je demanderais ça à tous ceux qui balancent des url poeplanner, merci !


beh s'ils te filent une url poe planner tu l'ouvres et tu récupères le lien "officiel" et tu es bon pour l'import dans PoB.
poeplanner a l'avantage de sortir un "résumé" de l'arbre très pratique pour un aperçu simple.

Et c'est le même principe pour tout les outils de partage d'arbre, ils savent tous importé une url "officiel" et exporté sous ce même format. Donc en passant par le bias de l'url officiel tu peux toujours importé un arbre  ::):

----------


## Ravine

> Hannnn... je demanderais ça à tous ceux qui balancent des url poeplanner, merci !


Si je balance des poeplanners plutot que l'arbre sur le site officiel, plusieurs raisons
- le site est bien plus rapide que le tree officiel
- y'a un onglet items
- y'a un onglet auras
- y'a un onglet Stats
- je peux y faire un build 3.0
- a partir de poeplanner tu peux retrouver un arbre et aller le mettre sur le site officiel, ou le coller dans un outil offline. L'inverse n'est pas vrai. (comme dis plus haut, bouton "export")

----------


## thomzon

Dernier build testé sur la beta avant mes congés, Witch zombies / SRS jusqu'au lvl 41, puis elementalist golem.
Je crois que c'est le build le plus fumé que j'ai joué jusqu'à présent, à ce niveau bien sûr. Ya tout qui explose en une fraction de seconde, c'est n'imp.

----------


## Kamikaze

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ça a bien changé!

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Psycho_Ad

Sympa, en raider ça peut aller vite !

----------


## Jalkar

> Sympa, en raider ça peut aller vite !


queen of the forest + max eva  ::):

----------


## Leybi

Pour taper tout en se déplacant ça a l'air sympa, par contre utilisé seulement comme movement skill ça a l'air pas ouf, vu que le perso reste en place le temps du channel.

----------


## Ravine

> Pour taper tout en se déplacant ça a l'air sympa, par contre utilisé seulement comme movement skill ça a l'air pas ouf, vu que le perso reste en place le temps du channel.


Bah le truc c'est que le Channeling + Execution t'enverras plus loin que ton propre Movement Speed (si on se fie a leur description). Donc en terme de mouvement, ca sera mieux que rien, et en terme de gameplay, ca ouvre quelques possibilites funs.

cf. https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1924016

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Pour taper tout en se déplacant ça a l'air sympa, par contre utilisé seulement comme movement skill ça a l'air pas ouf, vu que le perso reste en place le temps du channel.


Ça n'a pas vocation à être aussi efficace que whirling blade, mais entre la portée max qui a l'air importante et la vitesse de déplacement qui est utilisée et boostée pour déplacer le mirage, y'a moyen d'avoir un truc assez efficace en vitesse ET en dégâts.

Après shield charge facebreaker, charged dash doryani's ?  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Genre Hyaon's Fury Dual Wield / Wake of Destruction / Thunderfist / Queen of the Forest Trickster + Static Electricity http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Static_Electricity

(par contre c'est splourtch au premier reflect elem qui passe)

----------


## Jalkar

> Genre Hyaon's Fury Dual Wield / Wake of Destruction / Thunderfist / Queen of the Forest Trickster + Static Electricity http://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Static_Electricity
> 
> (par contre c'est splourtch au premier reflect elem qui passe)


Avec les Dreamfeather plutôt que Hyaon's Fury, tu scale peut être plus haut tes DPS (genre une transposition du build ST Dreamfeather de Mathil)

----------


## Ravine

> Avec les Dreamfeather plutôt que Hyaon's Fury, tu scale peut être plus haut tes DPS (genre une transposition du build ST Dreamfeather de Mathil)


A voir. Avec 7 Frenzy charges (3 de base, 3 dans l'arbre, 1 sur Trickster) tu atteins 96% increased Lightning sur HF; pour DF, il te faut 43200 evasion pour atteindre 96% increased Attack Damage.
Cependant, je ne sais pas comment s'applique "Attack Damage", du coup, peut etre qu'on aurait besoin que de la moitie pour atteindre le meme scaling? Peut etre pas?

Ah et comme plein de monde le dit sur Reddit, le truc c'est de faire HF pour le increased  lightning damage, avec un CwC + lightning spell (l'exemple avec shock nova est interessant pour le scaling en AoE que la skill aura probablement).

On a quoi d'autre en Cast While Channeling possible en lightning?
- Arc (Chain, Lightning, Shock)
- Storm Call (ca marche avec CWC?) (AoE, Lightning, Duration)
- Ball Lightning (AoE, Lightning, Projectile)
- Spark (Projectile, Duration, Lightning)

Rapidos comme ca. 



```
Thunderfist                 1	100
support 18 added lightning  16	295
		
Wake of Destruction         1	120
		
Hyaon's Fury                1	500
		
Total                       19	1015
```

Donc 19-1015 de Lightning Damage sur un 4 slot sur Thunderfist. Ca ne prend pas en compte le Increased Physical/Converted to Lightning de la skill (encore inconnu, probablement 50/60).  Donc on peut encore imaginer une base plus importante, qui scalera a la fois le Added Physical et le Added Lightning (d'ou Static Electricity)

----------


## tpacpc

Plop les canards,

J'ai une question un peu noob
le perso -> http://poe-profile.info/profile/TPACPC
J'ai vu qu'avec la 3.0, VP ne serait plus possible pour leech de l'ES, donc j'ai viré VP, et je m'en sors plutôt bien actuellement (map T10 max)
J'ai donc recherché d'autres solutions par avance (autre que par le stuff)
J'ai bidouillé un peu mes auras/curses, et j'arrive à tri-curse + discipline + AA + grace
pourquoi grace ? j'en sais rien, pour essayer, j'ai pas bcp de EV de base, ni bcp dans l'arbre, mais j'ai l'impression que le boost est énorme (mais c'est peut-être juste une impression)

ma question :
Comment doit-on comprendre 32% chance to evade ? c'est vraiment tel que décrit ?
Serait-il pas mieux d'investir qlqs node de block (avec le bouclier) ?
Ou carrément recommencer en occultist avec la regen ES ? (mais les bonus thickster sont sympas)

Je n'ai pas fait bcp de perso (sous entendu à HL) pour me rendre compte de la viabilité de perso hybrid par rapport à full ES

Mercisme !


et dernière question, si c'est pas trop abusé, le support Poison sur bladefall, des avis ?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> A voir. Avec 7 Frenzy charges (3 de base, 3 dans l'arbre, 1 sur Trickster) tu atteins 96% increased Lightning sur HF; pour DF, il te faut 43200 evasion pour atteindre 96% increased Attack Damage.
> Cependant, je ne sais pas comment s'applique "Attack Damage", du coup, peut etre qu'on aurait besoin que de la moitie pour atteindre le meme scaling? Peut etre pas?
> 
> Ah et comme plein de monde le dit sur Reddit, le truc c'est de faire HF pour le increased  lightning damage, avec un CwC + lightning spell (l'exemple avec shock nova est interessant pour le scaling en AoE que la skill aura probablement).
> 
> On a quoi d'autre en Cast While Channeling possible en lightning?
> - Arc (Chain, Lightning, Shock)
> - Storm Call (ca marche avec CWC?) (AoE, Lightning, Duration)
> - Ball Lightning (AoE, Lightning, Projectile)
> ...


T'as oublié orb of storm.

Ca me fait pas mal penser au build de mathil, le hyaonclone.

----------


## Ravine

Oui mais Orb of Storm a la particularite d'etre "unique": tu ne peux en avoir qu'un seul a la fois d'actif, donc le poser dans un Cast While Channeling est moyen moyen.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Oui mais Orb of Storm a la particularite d'etre "unique": tu ne peux en avoir qu'un seul a la fois d'actif, donc le poser dans un Cast While Channeling est moyen moyen.


Faut voir la vitesse de cast, si on s'en sert comme skill de mouvement tu poses l'orb à l'arrivée qui curse.

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...ge/1#p14620309 rapport de Beta#6

On y apprend pas mal sur les changements prévus pour le lab, certains présents sur la béta, d'autres à venir  pour la 3.0 :
-certaines mécaniques retirées des labs normal/cruel et Izaro moins puissant pour rendre les premiers points plus rapides, faciles et accessibles à plus de builds
-rework de tous les effets des Darkshrines (différents et disparitions des buffs d'Izaro)
-rework des Silvers doors : retrait des darkshrines et coffres mineurs pour les rendre plus intéressants. Loot différent en normal/cruel pour aider à la progression.
-rework des coffres spéciaux et shrines : effets et contenus aléatoires.
-rework des golden door (si ils ont le temps) : la clé sera forcément dans la même zone que la porte et ça sera forcément un choix entre deux chemins
-forcément deux clés supplémentaires pour les coffres de fin

Bref, ils veulent rendre plus accessibles les premiers labs, un peu moins contraignant les derniers et rendre plus intéressant la recherche de zones annexes (ie : les runners se focaliseront moins sur les journées à 5+ clés, vider les zones annexes sera plus intéressant).

----------


## Ravine

J'ai draft ca tres rapidement y'a 10 minutes autour de l'idee du Hyaon's Fury Charged Dash

https://poeplanner.com/AAgAAPsACCYAA...AEBwAAAAAAAA==

Beaucoup d'uniques, mais peu de trucs interessants dans les rings ou amulettes (peut etre Choir of the Storms, mais c'est pas une amulette Cheap), du coup ca ouvre la possibilite d'acheter des +Life /+stat +double res
Le reste de l'equipement est assez explicite, avec de l'evasion, de l'attack speed et de la vie. (Garukhan's Flight est peut etre plus interessant que Atziri's Step).

*Les auras:* Wrath, Herald of Thunder, Arctic Armour. Ca fait 100% mana reserved, mais comme on est trickster, on ne paye pas les movement skills.
*Les links*
*Gloves // 4L* - Charged Dash / Phys to Lightning / Elemental Damage with Attacks / un 4eme link (conc effect?)
*Chest  // whateverL* - Cyclone / Conc Effect / des trucs de cyclone
*Wpn#1 // 3L* - HoT / CoH / Poacher's Mark (on a deja du lightning pen sur l'arbre, je ne vois pas l'interet d'en prendre plus)
*Wpn#2 // 3L* - Wrath / Arctic Armour / x
*Boots // 4L* - CWDT / Arc / Life Leech / Immortal Call
*Helmet // 4L* - Bonus, des trucs

----------


## earnil

> A voir. Avec 7 Frenzy charges (3 de base, 3 dans l'arbre, 1 sur Trickster) tu atteins 96% increased Lightning sur HF; pour DF, il te faut 43200 evasion pour atteindre 96% increased Attack Damage.


Ce n'est pas difficile à atteindre, mon pathfinder DF montait à plus de 60 000 d'évasion (avec flask évidement) sans trop se fouler.

----------


## Ravine

Certes mais comme la question c'etait "Dream Feather vs Hyaon's Fury en Trickster", repondre "Pathfinder" ca n'aide pas.

----------


## earnil

Ah j'avais raté ça. Je testerais sur path of building ce soir.

----------


## Jalkar

> J'ai draft ca tres rapidement y'a 10 minutes autour de l'idee du Hyaon's Fury Charged Dash
> 
> https://poeplanner.com/AAgBAPsACCYAA...AEBwAAAAAAAA==
> 
> Beaucoup d'uniques, mais peu de trucs interessants dans les rings ou amulettes (peut etre Choir of the Storms, mais c'est pas une amulette Cheap), du coup ca ouvre la possibilite d'acheter des +Life /+stat +double res
> Le reste de l'equipement est assez explicite, avec de l'evasion, de l'attack speed et de la vie. (Garukhan's Flight est peut etre plus interessant que Atziri's Step).
> 
> *Les auras:* Wrath, Herald of Thunder, Arctic Armour. Ca fait 100% mana reserved, mais comme on est trickster, on ne paye pas les movement skills.
> *Les links*
> ...


tu as au moins 3 points qui servent à rien : Mind Drinker et les deux noeuds avant  ::): , si tu as 100% de ton mana de réserver, ca sert à rien de l'augmenter ou de le leech  ::P: 

de plus vu la description du skill qui prend en compte Movement speed + attack speed, je pense que "Quickstep" et "Celerity" sont deux cluster qui te boosteront pas mal  ::):

----------


## Ravine

Grosso modo, qui est ce qui gagne: le DW Hyaon's Fury ou le DW Dreamfeather?
Ou mieux pose: a quel moment l'un depasse l'autre?

@Jalkar > bien vu; j'ai evidemment assigne le truc par reflexe plus qu'autre chose. (c'est modifie)

Update des links, ca n'est apparement pas considere comme Melee.

----------


## earnil

https://pastebin.com/WWyrBxGm

C'est pas opti, j'ai importé mon stuff de PF à l'arrache mais ça fait une bonne base de travail déjà.

----------


## Zerger

C'est normal que la league Legacy soit deserte?  ::huh::

----------


## Vargr

Bah perso avant la 3.0 j'ai un peu la flemme  ::ninja::

----------


## alogos

Y a la 2 week turmoil qui n'est pas void... ça explique beaucoup de chose, et le fait que la ligue dure depuis 4,5 mois... heureusement, Harbringer le 4 aout.

----------


## Vargr

D'ailleurs on connait ses particularités à Harbinger ?

----------


## alogos

toujours pas, sinon je l'aurais mis sur mon site  ::):

----------


## Dirian

> D'ailleurs on connait ses particularités à Harbinger ?


Comme d'habitude. Des nouveaux mechants monstres a poutrer, et une nouvelle nuance de violet.

----------


## Vargr

> toujours pas, sinon je l'aurais mis sur mon site


Je suis passé y jeter un oeil directement après avoir posté xD

----------


## Kamikaze

Oh yeah bébé




- - - Mise à jour - - -

 :Vibre: 

Je vais tellement me tuer à la sortie du jeu, ça va être un carnage, une boucherie, j'ai bien fait de pas retoucher au jeu le niveau de hype est à 12

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 :Vibre:  ça a l'air tellement bien

----------


## Psycho_Ad

:Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre: 

15 jours !

----------


## Jalkar

En fait, A la vu du trailer je comprends mieux le nom de 

Spoiler Alert! 


Kuduku the False God

 on peut voir 

Spoiler Alert! 


 un totem god https://youtu.be/lgWzr0Vxyrw?t=75

----------


## CaMarchePas

> En fait, A la vu du trailer je comprends mieux le nom de 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Kuduku the False God
> 
>  on peut voir 
> 
> ...


Toi, t'as pas fait la béta !

----------


## Vargr

Je me posais la question pour mon filtre de loot (Neversink) et je suis tombé sur FilterBlade qui permet de le configurer un peu, de voir les différents effets/modifs et le tout de manière ultra simple et intuitive !

----------


## Ravine

> Je me posais la question pour mon filtre de loot (Neversink) et je suis tombé sur FilterBlade qui permet de le configurer un peu, de voir les différents effets/modifs et le tout de manière ultra simple et intuitive !


Pas etonnant que ca vienne de Nerversink du coup :D 
http://filterblade.xyz/html/About.html

----------


## Jalkar

> Toi, t'as pas fait la béta !


non  ::): 
je veux découvrir au fur et a mesure  ::P: 

prono 

Spoiler Alert! 


 en fait kuduku c'est le petit frère et Paskalh the "true god" vient nous défoncer pour nous punir

----------


## thomzon

Petite question lore pour ceux qui ont fait la beta:



Spoiler Alert! 


Il sort d'où Sin ?

 J'ai vraiment pas pigé la transition entre le boss de milieu d'acte 5 et la suite de l'histoire.

----------


## Ravine

Alors...


Spoiler Alert! 



En gros Sin etait tout emprisonne par Innocence, qui emprisonne Kitava au passage. En butant Innocence, on libere Sin, son Frere, mais aussi on fragilise la prison de Kitava.
Comme Sin est plutot un mec cool, il dit que pour reemprisonner Kitava, il faut capturer les ames des dieux pour refaire The Beast (qui etait la source des prisons pour les dieux, c'est pour ca que c'est la fete et que tout le monde est de retour).

Donc Sin il nous met sur la piste des dieux, pour qu'on les bute, et qu'il les absorbe... (ouaaaais, ca va bien se passer, un super dieu qui absorbe les dieux)



Voila

----------


## alogos

Ça sent pas du tout le backstab cette histoire...



Spoiler Alert! 


Mais j'ai pas compris... Innocence, c'est the Beast ? qui a créer la Bête et pourquoi (si c'est le cas) ?


Bref, je m'y pencherais un jour de toute manière, mais si je peux grapiller maintenant...

----------


## Ravine

Non


Spoiler Alert! 



The Beast est une creation de Sin, comme gardien d'un truc (j'ai pas tout suivi). Mais son utilisation par les humains l'a corrompu, ca a mis le bordel, donc du coup quand Malachai s'en est empare et que le joueur le bute, on affaiblit un peu tout ca, et c'est encore plus le bordel. Donc on aide Sin a recrafter une Beast pour que ca soit moins le bordel.



En gros.

Si tu veux aller plus loin, tu peux lire une partie des dialogues sur le site de data mining prefere du monde entier: http://cb.poedb.tw/us/history.php?n=Sin 

Check les blocs suivants


Spoiler Alert! 



Cataclysm
The Origins of the Gods
The Rise of the Gods
The Beast

----------


## Dirian

Aujourd'hui, j'ai encore fait le con !
Je m’ennuyais un peu, alors j'ai 6L une Carcass Jack  ::ninja::

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Encore ? T'en est à la combien ? Dirian, le serial 6Leur de Carcass Jack !  ::P:

----------


## Dirian

L'important n'est pas dans le nombre de Carcass que j'ai 6L, mais dans le fait que j'en ai pas besoin. J'ai deja craft une Belly 6L sur cette race, qui elle m'est utile  ::P:

----------


## Drup

Monte un build qui s'en sert. Concevoir un build qui a besoin d'un carcass 6L devrait pas être trop trop dur.  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

The /claim_crafting_benches command has been removed. You can now place crafting benches from previous leagues in your challenge league hideout, but must level the masters up as usual to unlock various crafting functions.

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1925075

----------


## Ghostwise

> Bref, ils veulent rendre plus accessibles les premiers labs, un peu moins contraignant les derniers et rendre plus intéressant la recherche de zones annexes (ie : les runners se focaliseront moins sur les journées à 5+ clés, vider les zones annexes sera plus intéressant).


Que des bonnes nouvelles pour les gens comme moi qui sont un peut les benêts du labyrinthe...

----------


## Ghostwise

> Cela étant, l'univers de Path of Exile me tentait plus


Les deux sont quand même assez proches dans l'atmosphère générale et le côté post-apocalyptique zombie avec plein de sang partout, tout les trucs sont horribles, y'a des horreurs aliens, des savants fous, tout est imbibé du mal qui veut du mal, ton slip est trop petit et tu retrouves pas ta chaussette gauche raaaah.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Vu sur reddit, un peu de plaisir pour les yeux.

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1925804

----------


## Kamikaze

Hmmm, bizarre, skeleton a toujours été mega faiblard mais là ça fait vraiment trop d'effort juste pour cast un spell, en self cast ça a l'air ok, à voir si la puissance du sort justifie ces contraintes

----------


## Jalkar

> Hmmm, bizarre, skeleton a toujours été mega faiblard mais là ça fait vraiment trop d'effort juste pour cast un spell, en self cast ça a l'air ok, à voir si la puissance du sort justifie ces contraintes


Les squelettes ils vont aider sur le single target, une attaque qui chain en aoe autour d'un boss, ca doit faire mal  ::): 

à voir les chiffres mais c'est cool :D




> Because the damage dealt by the skill is based on life, the skill has a unique build setup, involving specializing in minion life or player life and maximizing chaos and spell damage.




Ca se build peut être comme RF en allant chercher du Chaos plutôt que du Fire  ::):

----------


## Ravine

Animate Guardian fonctionne ou c'est juste Skeletons?

----------


## Kamikaze

Skelly only ou self cast ('fin cast sur toi meme quoi)

----------


## Zerger

Pour les pros de la meta, c'est quoi actuellement les skills les moins populaires'/joués ?

Je me creuse la tête depuis quelques semaines pour réfléchir à un build original à monter pour la nouvelle release  ::P:

----------


## Dirian

Elemental Hit
bonne chance  ::ninja::

----------


## Lalatina

Cast on death.

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a des skills clairement obsolètes, GGG les garde parce que ça coute rien et ça pourri pas les builds existants qui jouent avec. Ils préférent en créer de nouveaux plutôt que de les updates.

Dans les idées bizarres qui ont du potentiel, Whirling Blade a un base damage de fou, je pense que y'a un truc à faire, et sinon Heavy strike avec la nouvelle gem + du crit, ça doit être énorme, le plus gros physical hit possible

----------


## Zerger

LOL je pensais justement à un build avec Elemental Hit.... Ou un truc avec Whirling Blade et des spells Movement en Cast on Crit histoire de faire sauter les serveurs  ::ninja::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Glacial cascade, j'en croise pas beaucoup.

----------


## Ravine

On en a déjà causé sur mumble, elemental hit est clairement faisable en elementaliste arc/wand, avec des uniques comme le doomfletch, ou un arc +2/3 (vu que le base damage depend du niveau de la gemme). En melee, j'avais pense a Realm Ender (qui donne +4 level a la gemme) mais le problem reste qu'en melee, il existe peu de build "pure elemental"; peut etre qu'avec le rework des ailments en 3.0 ca vaut le coup de se repencher sur le truc, et de voir que faire avec les nouvelles gemmes de support (ainsi que le rework de Elemental Prolif). Je reste convaincu qu'un Inquisitor peut en faire quelque chose. Mais il manque un Threshold jewel pour filer une gemme de support gratos.

Elemental Hit - Added Lightning - Added Cold - Elemental Damage with Attacks - Ruthless

Mais il manque multistrike et splash

----------


## CaMarchePas

Cette nouvelle skill me donne moins envie que les deux précédentes mais au moins ça rajoute une mécanique. Je parlais justement y'a pas longtemps de voir ce qu'on peut faire avec un nécro et du stuff crafté avec des essences of fear (+minion life sur toutes les pièces d'armures, ceintures et bouclier, minion speed sur jewelery et carquois...)  via minion instability... Faudrait aussi réfléchir avec les builds CwDT + heartbound loop (on subit des dégâts quand un minion meurt).




> et sinon Heavy strike avec la nouvelle gem + du crit, ça doit être énorme, le plus gros physical hit possible


C'est pas Vigilitant Strike le plus gros hit ?  ::P:

----------


## Jalkar

> Cette nouvelle skill me donne moins envie que les deux précédentes mais au moins ça rajoute une mécanique. Je parlais justement y'a pas longtemps de voir ce qu'on peut faire avec un nécro et du stuff crafté avec des essences of fear (+minion life sur toutes les pièces d'armures, ceintures et bouclier, minion speed sur jewelery et carquois...)  via minion instability... Faudrait aussi réfléchir avec les builds CwDT + heartbound loop (on subit des dégâts quand un minion meurt).


Necromantic aegis + maligaro's lens + heartbound loop avec un CWDT pour cast des squelettes et un autre pour cast l'attaque qui leur prend de la vie

 ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

> Cette nouvelle skill me donne moins envie que les deux précédentes mais au moins ça rajoute une mécanique. Je parlais justement y'a pas longtemps de voir ce qu'on peut faire avec un nécro et du stuff crafté avec des essences of fear (+minion life sur toutes les pièces d'armures, ceintures et bouclier, minion speed sur jewelery et carquois...)  via minion instability... Faudrait aussi réfléchir avec les builds CwDT + heartbound loop (on subit des dégâts quand un minion meurt).
> 
> 
> 
> C'est pas Vigilitant Strike le plus gros hit ?


Tu peux doubler avec la gemme threshold là  ::o:

----------


## Ktk

Arctic breath en spell nul. Ou le spell avec un cd.

----------


## Kamikaze

Holy. Shit. L'armure de Trapper violente

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1926420

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Jalkar

> Holy. Shit. L'armure de Trapper violente
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1926420


J'aime beaucoup la ceinture soul tether, plus tu tape plus tu tank, j'adore le concept :D

----------


## cailloux

> 


le genre de skil la utiliser si tu fais du 15000 coups minutes donc.

Tiens ? ça serait viable ça un maraudeur accès burn en utilisant glacial hammer>convert fire>deadly ailments>burn damage> ignite proliferation ? (le but c'est de profiter du freeze comme defense, mais ça me semble pas super opti niveau dégat quand même.

----------


## Jalkar

> le genre de skil la utiliser si tu fais du 15000 coups minutes donc.


et que tu n'as pas de possibilité de faire bouger la cible (knockback est ton ami)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'aime beaucoup la ceinture soul tether, plus tu tape plus tu tank, j'adore le concept :D


Ben j'ai beau relire la description encore et encore, je ne vois pas l’intérêt de cette ceinture. A quoi bon avec 4% de la vie en Extra ES et le leech de ghost reaver ? Juste pour les hybrid ES/vie ? Par ce que pour les ES ou les Vie pures, n'importe quelle ceinture avec de la vie ou de l'ES est mieux... sans le malus et avec d'autres bonus.

L'armure trap par contre me donne bien envie !

----------


## Jalkar

> Ben j'ai beau relire la description encore et encore, je ne vois pas l’intérêt de cette ceinture. A quoi bon avec 4% de la vie en Extra ES et le leech de ghost reaver ? Juste pour les hybrid ES/vie ? Par ce que pour les ES ou les Vie pures, n'importe quelle ceinture avec de la vie ou de l'ES est mieux... sans le malus et avec d'autres bonus.
> 
> L'armure trap par contre me donne bien envie !


Oui c'est pour les hybride.

imagine tu as 4k hp et 3k ES, avec la ceinture tu as un boost de 160 extra es (à voir si les increased sont pris en compte ou pas)
Tu arrives dans la maps, tu es full life et 0 ES.
Tu tapes, tu leech, ca monte ton ES, qui recommence à degen dès que tu arrête de taper
Tu te prend tu chaos ? Tu leech sur ta vie

Sur les build hybride je trouve que c'est une QoL énorme

----------


## Drup

C'est pas le leech de ghost reaver. Ca transforme ton leech life en leech ES *quand t'es full life*. C'est bien ça l’intérêt. L'idée est vraiment cool sur le papier.
Ceci étant dit. C'est vrai que les défauts font que je vois mal dans quels cas elle est vraiment intéressante comparé a une ceinture rare plus classique. 4% de life quand t'es a 5K ça fait 200 life. Une ceinture +120 life fait presque autant, avec plus de stats. C'est un peu dommage. Si c'était un truc genre 10% ... la on pourrait discuter.

Par contre, non, c'est vraiment pas pour les hybrides. Ca veut dire que t'as que la moitié de ton buffer quand tu leech pas, c'est la meilleure idée du monde pour se faire OS par un pack de miscreation ou un boss que tu kites.

----------


## Jalkar

> C'est pas le leech de ghost reaver. Ca transforme ton leech life en leech ES *quand t'es full life*. C'est bien ça l’intérêt. L'idée est vraiment cool sur le papier.
> Ceci étant dit. C'est vrai que les défauts font que je vois mal dans quels cas elle est vraiment intéressante comparé a une ceinture rare plus classique. 4% de life quand t'es a 5K ça fait 200 life. Une ceinture +120 life fait presque autant, avec plus de stats. C'est un peu dommage. Si c'était un truc genre 10% ... la on pourrait discuter.
> 
> Par contre, non, c'est vraiment pas pour les hybrides. Ca veut dire que t'as que la moitié de ton buffer quand tu leech pas, c'est la meilleure idée du monde pour se faire OS par un pack de miscreation ou un boss que tu kites.


ca reste la meilleure solution (et surtout la seule) pour les build hybride+leech

----------


## Kamikaze

GGG  ::wub:: 





Boss Act 9

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1926759

----------


## Leybi

Clairement sympa le panel, j'ai quelques potes qui vont commencer PoE à la 3.0 (je les ai un peu hype  ::ninja::  ) et ça va beaucoup les aider !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Quand je disais que le lvl 100 était atteignable en moins de 24h et qu'on me croyait pas un mec vient de le faire en 18h.

----------


## Louck

> Quand je disais que le lvl 100 était atteignable en moins de 24h et qu'on me croyait pas un mec vient de le faire en 18h.


Ouai enfin il y a une différence entre atteignable facilement, et atteignable en exploitant chaque éléments du jeu comme un gros sale, jusqu'à transformer son personnage en géant et jusqu'à exploser son UI de buffs  ::P: .

Mais GG ceci dit.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Ouai enfin il y a une différence entre atteignable facilement, et atteignable en exploitant chaque éléments du jeu comme un gros sale, jusqu'à transformer son personnage en géant et jusqu'à exploser son UI de buffs .
> 
> Mais GG ceci dit.


J'ai jamais dit que c'était facile, j'ai dit que c'était possible.

----------


## thomzon

Quelqu'un pour expliquer le build de ce type ? Il va trop vote sur la fin, avec mon niveau de noob j'ai rien pigé.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Quelqu'un pour expliquer le build de ce type ? Il va trop vote sur la fin, avec mon niveau de noob j'ai rien pigé.


Suffit de mettre la vidéo en pause, mais y'a rien à comprendre à part vaal fireball en elementalist.

----------


## GUESH

Je m'étonne du choix des leaguestones Onslaught avant le lvl 99, ça n'apporte rien niveau xp.

Nemesis aurait été mieux, surtout qu'il joue avec la HH. Y a moyen de faire encore mieux !


EDIT :
Ok j'ai trouvé le topic sur reddit : https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...evel_100_ever/

En gros il dit qu'il ne visait pas spécialement l'xp au début et que nemesis ce n'est pas si ouf que ça pour l'xp.




> Also.. Nemesis is way Too overrated since the Drop rate is way to little to make a huge profit with a Headhunter, even with mf gear, unless you're lucky. Also, Nemesis slows down the clearspeed by alot if you're using a Headhunter (Shroudwalker)
> perma-lienembedparentsignaler
> [–]Contraxlol420 2 points il y a 18 heures 
> Well, the optimal Setup for getting the most currency out of a 100 is beyond of the call, any bloodlines, any onslaught. For max XP it's Beyond of the call, ample+ bloodlines, domination Altars +1/2.



Je n'ai rien trouvé sur les sextants, je me demande à combien on peut tomber en optimisant tout à fond.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Quelqu'un pour expliquer le build de ce type ? Il va trop vote sur la fin, avec mon niveau de noob j'ai rien pigé.


Ben il fait mal et il joue avec headhunter donc chaque fois qu'il bute un rare il récupère les mods du dit mob donc il est plus fort/rapide/resistant et tout ce qui va avec... c'est surtout ça tous les buffs sur sa tête : les kills via headhunter (un par rare tué).

Pour avoir une idée de la puissance de la ceinture il faut tester quand y'a une course en mod headhunter : dès les premiers niveaux, tu mets quelques temps à buter un rare (selon ton stuff/skill), s'il a extra damage d'à peu près n'importe quel type le rare suivant ne dure pas 3 secondes, du coup le suivant dure encore moins... ce buff est assez monstrueux, il n'aide juste pas sur les combats contre des boss longs à buter (genre avec des phases et animations), et encore, on pourrait toujours ouvrir une brèche sur le boss pour choper des boosts et l'atomiser. Mais t'as toujours le risque de choper ce qu'il ne faut pas et peut être de crever au reflect donc si on vise un chrono (course ou challenge), potentiellement dangereux, et vu le nombre de maps à faire pour le level100, pas utile. 

Utilises la ceinture ça sur un build qui tient la route en map de base, tu butes un rare => tu défonces le prochain rare donc tu défonces tout très vite avec assez peu de risques. 




> Je m'étonne du choix des leaguestones Onslaught avant le lvl 99, ça n'apporte rien niveau xp.


Bah Onslaught ça file 20% d'item quantity, comme c'est un bonus de zone, ça affecte aussi le loot des box/tonneaux ET le loot de maps. Donc pour tenir le pool de map c'est bien. 

Pour tomber le chrono au plus bas faudrait déjà attendre la 3.0 qui est potentiellement plus rapide (10 actes vs 3x4), avec un build pété et des items pétés, et préparer les maps à l'avance, et faire le rush en team à défaut de se faire power rush. Mais ça change pas mal le challenge de la chose.

Et pour farmer encore plus vite je pense qu'il faudrait voir un build basé sur une skill de déplacement... si tu peux OS les groupes en leap slam / whirling blade, tu peux encore écouter. Et trouver un esclave qui vide tes maps pour récupérer le loot de maps/uniques.  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Et le gars joue en mf, goldwyrm legacy, un ventor's gamble...

----------


## GUESH

Pour préparer son truc, le mec dit avoir dépensé environ 200-250 ex, et a passé quasiment une journée à roll les maps  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

The Harbinger Challenge League !

Perandus X Breach ?  ::P: 

On va donc croiser des hérauts (je cherchais un terme spécifique mais en fait harbinger viendrait d'un terme en vieux français qui est devenu héraut) qui peuvent invoquer et altérer des groupes d'ennemis (propres à la zone). On ne peut pas attaquer les hérauts mais ils sont blessés quand on élimine leurs créatures. 
A leur mort ils peuvent donner des fragments des orbes qu'on connait déjà (chaos, regal, mirror) ou de nouveaux (qui changent le tiers ou le type d'une carte, et d'autres qu'on ne connait pas l'effet).
Si on trouve l'origine de ces hérauts (ie : boss via fragments via map + map device ?) on peut obtenir des fragments d'objets uniques puissants qui permettent eux même d'invoquer un héraut pour soit qui va nous booster (confère la compétente invocation de harbinger of XXX, façon golem ? ).

Avec la ligue 40 challenges : harbinger glowing eyes / crown / character effect pour les palliers 12/24/36 + le totem habituel.
Avec la ligue 2 supporters packs à 30 et 60$ : pas encore le détail mais un set d'armure, une cape, un effet d'arme, un minipet et d'autres bonus à prévoir.









J'ai la hype même si ça me rappelle Perandus (packs de mobs avec effets) et Breach ("lord" + fragments + "origine" à trouver) et que ces deux ligues ont été une plaie niveau stabilité pour moi, la béta étant très prometteuse de mon côté niveau performances... A voir la rareté/complexité pour accéder aux "origines" des harbingers et le loot associé, et les effets des nouvelles orbes. Et puis c'est presque juste "un plus" avec les reworks et améliorations de la 3.0.

----------


## CaMarchePas

http://imgur.com/GHF2Y4R (via https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...urrency_in_30/ ) comme l'indiquent les commentaire, le reroll d'unique ça ne va pas vous filer un autre unique de la même base mais bien du même type (donc bottes pour bottes et pas forcément Skyforth si utilisé sur les Steppan boots).

J'ai relancé la béta après patch : j'ai plus aucun graphisme et je peux rien charger en dehors des villes. @-@

edit : bon à priori je suis pas le seul et ils travaillent sur le problème.

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...ge/8#p14637825 avec la béta phase 4 on a des changement sur shock/chill, me semble pas qu'ils en aient parlés avant. Les deux s'appliquent pour 4 secondes et leur effet va de 0 à 30% pour le ralentissement de chill et 0 à 50% pour l'augmentation des dégâts de shock en fonction des dégâts initiaux : 30 et 50% quand on retire 50% des dégâts de la cible. Ca me semble assez conséquent comme nerf, surtout vs boss qui ne subiront jamais grand chose. Et du coup vu que ça n'affecte que les hits et pas les effets non hits (chill/shock ground), je sens venir une sévère hausse du prix de vaal lightning trap (shock ground) ou son nerf à voir. 

Et discrètement dans ce même message, changement sur les frenzy et power charge : le bonus de dégâts des frenzy charges passe de 4% more damage à 4% more ATTACK damage, les power charges gagnent 4% more SPELL damage mais le gain de crit chance passe de 50 à 30% (du coup elles deviennent utiles sans build crits).

----------


## Kamikaze

Rolalala mais cette pluie de contenu, y'a une tonne d'équilibrage et de nouvelles gemmes en plus de FoO

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Ça va être la fête !

----------


## Jalkar

Avec le noeud au dessus de la witch on se retrouve avec 8%more/power charge. C'est assez violent !

----------


## Zephy

Ca va être encore la pluie de loot cette League , les fragments d'une currency + les nouvelles , en attendant ca , Fortnite fera l'affaire  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

Y'a un lien vers tous les nouveaux skills et changements de prévu? J'ai juste trouvé deux lignes sur le bleeding et le poison  ::(:

----------


## Jalkar

> Y'a un lien vers tous les nouveaux skills et changements de prévu? J'ai juste trouvé deux lignes sur le bleeding et le poison


non le patch note c'est que la semaine prochaine.

En résumé et de tête en 3.0

- 6 nouveaux actes
- 3 nouveaux skills (pas forcement dès la 3.0) Storm Burst / Charged Dash / Dark pact / 
- 11 nouveaux supports
- Rework des Status Ailment (Ignite / Freeze / Chill / Shock / Poison / Bleed)
- Balances des flasks
- Rework des bandis rewards
- Changements sur les Power et Frenzy Chargres
- Rework du Lab (plus court / plus simple)
- nouveaux jets de life sur le stuff
- nerf ES
- nerf LEECH+ES
- Changements sur les maps pour essayer de changer la "shape shore/strande meta"

----------


## Zerger

Ok merci, je vais guetter le futur patch note pour plus de détais  :;):

----------


## Jalkar

Par contre ils ont fait un truc chelou la, ils ont annoncé un nouvel unique qui donne des Frenzy quand les traps sont trigger alors que dans la dernière beta les Frenzy ne font du more ATTACK damage et non plus du générique... du coup ils ont réussi à nerf un unique avant même sa sortie  ::XD::

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais j'ai vu ça, ça parait très très bizarre, après c'est une beta hein, c'est p'têt juste un essai qu'ils vont revert

----------


## Jalkar

> Ouais j'ai vu ça, ça parait très très bizarre, après c'est une beta hein, c'est p'têt juste un essai qu'ils vont revert


ou alors c'est un bonus pour les "attack trap"

----------


## Kamikaze

La réponse:

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1927828

----------


## Dirian

Petite question a propos de la modifs des frenzy charges: est ce qu'il y a toujours "4% increased Cast Speed per Frenzy Charge" ?

----------


## Zerger

A priori oui, c'est juste le %damage qui passe en %attack damage

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Cette shitstorm. En meme temps certains uniques sont inutiles maintenant. Et j'arrive plus à me connecter pour la béta.

----------


## Louck

> - 6 nouveaux actes


Je n'ai pas trop suivis, mais ils ont expliqués comment ils vont balancer les actes (niveau des maps ?à, s'il n'y a plus de mode de difficulté ? (je crois ?)
Par exemple les malus sur la résistance, ca débute à quel moment ?

----------


## thomzon

1er malus à la fin de l'acte 5, pour le 2eme je ne sais pas.

----------


## Leybi

31/36 challenges, c'est le rush final  :Vibre:

----------


## GUESH

Il te manque quoi ?

Je peux aider sur Shaper/Alluring Abyss si besoin  :;):

----------


## Leybi

Ah c'est gentil ! J'ai déjà le Shaper, mais un kill d'Atziri peut m'intéresser. Par contre j'ai pas encore le full set.

Sinon ce qu'il me manque c'est des choses assez faisables... 1 invasion boss qui me résiste toujours, 1 essence (horror), et 2 maps corrupt 8 mods pour les trucs presque fini (y'a aussi perandus locker mais c'est tellement rare...). J'achèterai prob les 4 prophéties sur poe.trade pour le dernier

----------


## GUESH

Über Atziri je peux la tuer sans aucun soucis  ::): 

Pour le locker, je te conseille d'acheter quelques leaguestones et de farmer sur une petite map (je l'ai fait sur Tidal Island). Sinon il faut prendre une Singular Perandus leaguestone ( http://poe.trade/search/bahabetonoteti )

Le challenge Warbands est très simple à obtenir si jamais tu ne l'as pas : il suffit de farmer les 4 maps listées dans ce thread, j'en ai eu pour même pas une heure.

----------


## Leybi

Ah bha pour Atziri je me suis connecté au jeu juste après mon post, et des potes dans ma friendlist la faisait j'ai pu leech ahah :D (double golemancer morts dans la pièce mais les golems la tuent, parce que c'est plus rigolo ainsi ! )
Les warbands j'ai fait oep. A part les prophecy que je vais acheter, il me reste que deux-trois petits machins à essayer de faire pop en map. Ca devrait le faire  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ah bha pour Atziri je me suis connecté au jeu juste après mon post, et des potes dans ma friendlist la faisait j'ai pu leech ahah :D (double golemancer morts dans la pièce mais les golems la tuent, parce que c'est plus rigolo ainsi ! )
> Les warbands j'ai fait oep. A part les prophecy que je vais acheter, il me reste que deux-trois petits machins à essayer de faire pop en map. Ca devrait le faire


Tu sais que ça fini ce soir hein ?

----------


## Leybi

Oui. M'en reste 3 !

edit: demain 22h en fait

ediiit: 36/36  :Vibre:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Sinon y'aura qui vendredi soir? Qui veut grouper et qui solote?

----------


## Zephy

On verra bien vendredi ,  on peut commencer en groupe ,  le souci c'est qu'apres je vous largue dans la nuit  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> On verra bien vendredi ,  on peut commencer en groupe ,  le souci c'est qu'apres je vous largue dans la nuit


Pas cette fois.  ::trollface::

----------


## Isdrydge

Ca commence a quelle heure vendredi ? 

Suis jeune papa donc sans moi, mais je l'aurais fait avec vous sinon  ::):

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Pas cette fois.


Pareil ici !  :Indeed:

----------


## Zephy

Shit je vais me faire ninja mes exalts  ::ninja::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Oui. M'en reste 3 !
> 
> edit: demain 22h en fait
> 
> ediiit: 36/36


Gratz ! Mais je confirme : le site officiel indique que ça termine dans 3 heures hein !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Ca commence a quelle heure vendredi ? 
> 
> Suis jeune papa donc sans moi, mais je l'aurais fait avec vous sinon


Ca démarre à 22h.

Perso je compte ninja le 6L dans une mission à CMP.

----------


## GUESH

> The Legacy League will end at Jul 31, 2017 10:00 PM (This is displayed in your local time)


https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1927633

----------


## Shtong

Yop,

J'essaye de me faire un petit starter pour la 3.0, et comme mes tentatives précédentes n'ont pas été particulièrement fructueuses je vous la montre ici au cas où je fasse encore une grosse bêtise.

Lien vers mon brouillon PoB : https://pastebin.com/hv62Hkzw

Il s'agit d'une tentative de build Mine avec Tremor Rod. Pour l'instant avec Glacial Cascade mais je devrais pouvoir changer sans trop de problème avec un autre sort AoE si ce sort pose un souci.

Pour la def, ES (avec CI). La vie me semblait être un mauvais pari vu le manque de leech des mines. J'espère juste que l'ES ne va pas être trop difficile à trouver sur les items (j'espère atteindre un minimum de 5-6000 en début de map), pour tout dire j'hésite encore à trader quelques nodes Crit pour chopper Unnatural Calm...

En tout cas si vous avez des retours sur des builds à mines je suis preneur.

----------


## Isdrydge

Merci pour l'horaire.

Comment on fait pour importer un truc pastebin dans path of building ?

----------


## Shtong

> Comment on fait pour importer un truc pastebin dans path of building ?


Crée une nouvelle build, et clique sur "Import/Export build", au dessus des boutons pour switcher entre les écrans de skill/gemmes/gear. Ensuite tu peux choisir "Import from Pastebin" et coller mon lien.

----------


## Drup

Bon, Je suis content, j'ai atteint 90 dans la race, a moi les fancy MTX.

Vous comptez jouez quoi pour la 3.0 ? 

Je vais probablement attendre les patch notes pour me décider, mais je suis tenté soit par glacial cascade, soit par un spell phys.

----------


## Kamikaze

I'm in Vendredi, sûrement solo et je vais tenter le rush comme d'hab mais vu que j'ai pas joué à la beta je suis pas sûr de faire un bon top  ::o:  si je rip sur une mécanique que je connais pas ça va être beau  ::lol::  POE la peur au ventre, comme au bon vieux temps  :Bave: 

Je pense partir sur un league starter tranquille que je maitrise bien pour découvrir le contenu, Dual Flame Hiero ou Glad BF 1h Shield

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les canards en HC levez la main§§§

----------


## GUESH

> Quand je disais que le lvl 100 était atteignable en moins de 24h et qu'on me croyait pas un mec vient de le faire en 18h.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHwa...joxbsfaxxhyjh4

13h50 !



Un thread qui regroupe les lvl 100 selon la classe : on va dire que certaines sont plus présentes que d'autres  ::ninja:: 
(d'ailleurs le p'tit gars du dessus a monté 18 persos lvl 100)

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHwa...joxbsfaxxhyjh4
> 
> 13h50 !
> 
> 
> 
> Un thread qui regroupe les lvl 100 selon la classe : on va dire que certaines sont plus présentes que d'autres 
> (d'ailleurs le p'tit gars du dessus a monté 18 persos lvl 100)


J'ai vu mais je me suis dit que ça ferait doublon.  ::ninja::

----------


## Leybi

@Kami: J'ai pu testé les nouveaux bosses à la beta... Bonne chance, tu en auras besoin !  ::trollface::

----------


## Kamikaze

D: Arf

----------


## thomzon

En effet les nouveaux boss piquent, surtout sans les connaître. Dual flame ca devrait passer si t'es ultra prudent.

----------


## Isdrydge

> Crée une nouvelle build, et clique sur "Import/Export build", au dessus des boutons pour switcher entre les écrans de skill/gemmes/gear. Ensuite tu peux choisir "Import from Pastebin" et coller mon lien.


Merci

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Les challenges pour harbinger. Pas trop de nouveautés à part "ne pas se faire toucher par une skill de boss". Genre les loups proj du Cursed King.

En récompense on a les yeux, la couronne, et l'aura harbinger.

----------


## Zerger

> Les canards en HC levez la main§§§


J'aimerais parce que le HC c'est vraiment fun, mais pas sur PoE vu les soucis récurrents que j'ai niveau perf avec ce jeu

Sinon je sais toujours pas ce que je vais jouer

----------


## Vhanlay

> I'm in Vendredi, sûrement solo et je vais tenter le rush comme d'hab mais vu que j'ai pas joué à la beta je suis pas sûr de faire un bon top  si je rip sur une mécanique que je connais pas ça va être beau  POE la peur au ventre, comme au bon vieux temps 
> 
> Je pense partir sur un league starter tranquille que je maitrise bien pour découvrir le contenu, Dual Flame Hiero ou Glad BV 1h Shield
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Les canards en HC levez la main§§§


Pas plus safe de partir sur un marauder ?

J'hésite sur quel build totem moi, j'étais chaud pour le HC mais ca sent pas bon j'ai même pas fini la béta et j'ai bien envie d'up plusieurs char, donc je pense rester en soft comme un bleu  ::(: .

----------


## Kamikaze

Marauder est pas mal aussi oui, warchief totem c'est facile à up rapidement, c'est pas spécialement plus safe. Avec Hiero tu touches très vite MOM + le mini MOM de l'ascend, du coup t'as un gros pool de vie sans investissement, et tes totems prennent l'aggro. Glad c'est également mega bulky et le début de l'arbre est sympa pour avancer vite.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Dur d'attendre Vendredi, la hype est au max. Le passive tree définitif est dispo quelque part? Je vais me pré chauffer en theory craftant

----------


## Ravine

> Marauder est pas mal aussi oui, warchief totem c'est facile à up rapidement, c'est pas spécialement plus safe. Avec Hiero tu touches très vite MOM + le mini MOM de l'ascend, du coup t'as un gros pool de vie sans investissement, et tes totems prennent l'aggro. Glad c'est également mega bulky et le début de l'arbre est sympa pour avancer vite.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Dur d'attendre Vendredi, la hype est au max. Le passive tree définitif est dispo quelque part? Je vais me pré chauffer en theory craftant


Pas completement definitif, mais Path of Building est plus ou moins a jour et les updates sont au taquet (et il integre les dernieres skills)

----------


## Zerger

MAis vous avez pas peur de perdre un perso HC sur une grosse desync? Genre le jeu qui freeze pendant 5-6 secondes comme ça arrive parfois?

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça m'est arrivé plusieurs fois (surtout avant que GGG stabilise bien le bazar) ça fout les boules mais c'est la vie.

Après dernièrement, genre sur les 2/3 leagues passées j'ai jamais eu le moindre problème de co', rarement eu à me plaindre niveau serveur quand y'a une déco c'est côté client. Après je monitore un minimum pour choisir mon serv, genre parfois je jouais sur washington pour que ce soit plus stable quitte à avoir un poil plus de latence (~100 ms avec washington, c'est vraiment pas dérangeant). Ça fait loooongtemps que j'ai eu une mort sur de la desync, genre Perandus, voire avant.

Après faut bien voir que quand tu joues en HC c'est pas vraiment par choix  :tired:  ça parait con mais je sais que y'a plusieurs canards qui partageaient cet avis. Genre je trouve aucun plaisir à jouer en SC, c'est pas fait pour moi, y'a pas d'enjeu quoi, j'arrive pas à prendre le truc au sérieux, c'est psychologique. Et c'était du masochisme à l'époque de la desync, ça m'avait fait stopper le jeu un bon moment

- - - Mise à jour - - -

D'ailleurs les quelques canards que j'avais embarqué sur de la league HC avaient bien aimé c'est un feeling différent, mais c'est clair que si t'as des décos intempestives c'est pas la peine de te faire chier avec HC

Je recommande de tester au moins un perso HC juste pour y gouter, et au pire si vous mourrez vous continuez en SC

----------


## Zerger

Ah mais je suis d'accord, le Hardcore ajoute beaucoup plus d'interet, je ne fais plus que ca sur Diablo 3

Je vais tenter pour PoE mais je suis sceptique  ::P: 
Bon pareil, à force de me creuser les ménages, je crois que je vais finalement jouer une raider frenzy

----------


## Pluton

J'ai monté qu'un seul perso sur PoE, c'était l'année dernière et c'était en HC et sans rien connaître du jeu. Mon premier run s'est donc terminé par la mort de ma sorcière invoc sur un boss qui fait des gros dommages selon la distance entre le perso et lui. Donc j'ai pas pigé la mécanique, mais en aucun cas ça n'a été sur un souci technique.
Une fois morte le perso passe en SC et peut donc être continué (ce que je n'ai pas fait).

Prochain coup je fais pareil, HC et basta, le HC c'est la vie !

----------


## Zerger

Vous savez qu'en informatique, ce n'est pas parce que vous n'avez pas de souci que personne n'en aura  ::ninja:: 

Perso, je saurais pas dire pourquoi, mais plus j'avance dans les niveaux de difficulté, plus j'ai des soucis de desync  ::huh::  
Bon vous allez me dire, il n'y a plus qu'un seul mode de difficulté maintenant  ::P:

----------


## cailloux

J'ai plus de soucis de freeze que de lag perso, ma 6800 n'est pas suffisante pourtant je suis mini niveau option, mais je me demande si c'est pas une histoire de moteur de rendu, c'est quoi le plus stable ?

----------


## Jalkar

Si seulement une morte en ligue HC envoyait en ligue SC je tenterai beaucoup plus facilement l'aventure  ::):

----------


## Zerger

Euh c'est le cas justement ?

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

Si un perso HC saison meurt, il retourne en SC saison ou en Standard ? car si il atterrit en standard, la flemme  ::ninja::

----------


## cailloux

> Si un perso HC saison meurt, il retourne en SC saison ou en Standard ? car si il atterrit en standard, la flemme


Standard.

----------


## Kamikaze

Aaaah oui j'avais oublié ça, ouais tu finis en league permanente quand tu meurs, c'est pas glop

----------


## Zerger

Bon maintenant j'ai grave envie de jouer... Et j'ai déjà passé deux semaines à relire le wiki du jeu, l'attente est pénible

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Aaaah oui j'avais oublié ça, ouais tu finis en league permanente quand tu meurs, c'est pas glop


Pour ça que j'ai jamais pu réellement progresser en HC. J'ai une connexion un peu capricieuse, et voir un perso remisé en perma league après plusieurs dizaines d'heures sur un malentendu c'est le genre de choses qui peut me faire balancer des trucs dans la pièce. Du coup j'ai arrêté pour la santé de mes nerfs et de mon équipement informatique.  :^_^: 

Si c'était pas le cas probablement que je ne jouerais que comme ça, au moins en début de league. Ça permettrait d'avoir la garantie de ne pas perdre un perso qu'on veut mener au bout tout en se laissant la possibilité de tenter l'aventure en HC. C'est particulièrement sensible quand on manque de temps, le scrapping d'un personnage coûte pas autant selon qu'on puisse se permettre d'y investir 35h par semaine ou 1 demie heure par jour.


Puis j'aime bien le SC, c'est probablement un peu moins palpitant (encore que, les morts passé le lvl 90 font quand même mal au derche, impossible de progresser en crevant de manière régulière) mais au moins c'est carré et tout est sur la table, y compris côté ladder. J'ai toujours un soucis avec les joueurs compétitifs HC qui usent et abusent du alt f4 - notamment certains streamers - ce qui pour moi et sur le principe relève de l'exploit, mais ymmv.

edit : et je sais que la team GGG s'est déjà prononcé en disant que c'était de bonne guerre, voire carrément que le jeu était balancé autour de cette option.  ::):

----------


## wiotts

Dites, pour quelqu'un qui y a joué une trentaine d'heures il y a des années (autant dire rien du tout), est-ce la bonne occasion d 'essayer de s'y mettre un peu plus sérieusement? 
Ce qui me refroidi actuellement c'est vraiment le sentiment de ne rien louper niveau développement de son personnage son peine d'avoir un personnage "inutile" après 100h de jeu, et de se taper une liste de builds reconnus "efficaces et de choisir celui qui convient à notre style de jeu...

----------


## Maomam

Un peu comme wiotts, j'ai joué quelques dizaines d'heures mais je me suis retrouvé avec un perso tout cassé (hyper fragile et qui mourait en boucle). 

Est-ce qu'il y a un how-to pour apprendre à construire un perso solide à partir d'un gimmick qu'on aimerait bien ?

Je n'ai pas spécialement envie de copier un build étape par étape mais je ne veux pas me retrouver avec un perso chétif.

J'aime bien la mécanique d'invoc' par exemple, comment je pars de là ?

----------


## Isdrydge

> Bon pareil, à force de me creuser les ménages, je crois que je vais finalement jouer une raider frenzy


un frost blade ?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ca dépend de ce que tu veux invoquer.  ::ninja:: 

Après t'es pas obligé de suivre le build, mais tu peux t'en inspirer.

----------


## Isdrydge

> Dites, pour quelqu'un qui y a joué une trentaine d'heures il y a des années (autant dire rien du tout), est-ce la bonne occasion d 'essayer de s'y mettre un peu plus sérieusement? 
> Ce qui me refroidi actuellement c'est vraiment le sentiment de ne rien louper niveau développement de son personnage son peine d'avoir un personnage "inutile" après 100h de jeu, et de se taper une liste de builds reconnus "efficaces et de choisir celui qui convient à notre style de jeu...


Perso j'avais joué 10h au début du jeu et repris à al dernière league. j'ai pris le parti de commencer par une recopie de build du forum qui m'avait l'air sympa afin de comprendre déjà les mécaniques IG. De là j'ai fait un autre build aussi en copiant mais ajustant les talents et stuff a ma facon. Et la j'ai tenté de partir sur un build perso, mais je suis retombe globalement sur des trucs existant ..

Partir seul sans base et sans comprendre la mécanique du jeu, ca fait bcp d'un coup  ::): 

Pour le HC, avec un nouveau né, autant dire que c'est mort pour ma part, mais j'avais suivi le train sur D3 avec Aghen et nos muliples tentatives de classement qui nous ont valu pas mal de mort  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Défense de base il faut viser les resistances élémentaires (lightning, fire, cold) c'est la première source de dégât sur laquelle tu meurs sans piger pourquoi, idéalement faut les capper quand on approche du endgame.

L'autre type de dégât c'est le physical, c'est réduit par l'armure, l'évasion et block/dodge, donc si vous prenez trop cher sur des dégâts physiques chercher un peu de ce côté là (granite flask, basalt flask). En physical qui arrache y'a le bleed, c'est un DOT physique qui se vire avec une flask anti bleed (utiliser des orbs sur des flask pour chopper anti bleed).

Enfin y'a le chaos mais c'est plus rare.

Faut pas hésiter à additionner des défenses au pif quand vous le pouvez, un golem, arctic armour, endurance charge, taunt totem, tout ce que vous pouvez vous permettre.

Pour les dégâts le plus important c'est vos links (faut viser un 4 link pour des dégâts corrects), et si vous jouez cac, les flat damage de votre arme et l'atk speed.

Pour l'arbre faut viser un mélange de dégâts et défense selon vos besoins, l'important étant de viser des mécaniques fortes, genre un spectre en plus, la block chance, mind over matter, etc. ou cumuler des trucs cohérents et pas trop s'éparpiller.

Le plus important c'est aussi d'avoir un movement skill rapide et des mécaniques d'esquive de dégât pur, genre un totem qui aggro le mob, whirling blade pour esquiver, de la movement speed sur les bottes. C'est la meilleure forme de défense possible. Tu peux faire du contenu très difficile quasiment à poil si tu esquives tout

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Un peu comme wiotts, j'ai joué quelques dizaines d'heures mais je me suis retrouvé avec un perso tout cassé (hyper fragile et qui mourait en boucle). 
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y a un how-to pour apprendre à construire un perso solide à partir d'un gimmick qu'on aimerait bien ?
> 
> Je n'ai pas spécialement envie de copier un build étape par étape mais je ne veux pas me retrouver avec un perso chétif.
> 
> J'aime bien la mécanique d'invoc' par exemple, comment je pars de là ?



Y'a des bons guides qui trainent, celui là a priori est pas mal si je n'me gourre : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9i2o2wW7xbQ

Pour  répondre à la question "est ce que c'est le bon moment pour s'y mettre ?" je répondrais catégoriquement "oui". En fait PoE va mine de rien vers plus de clarté, plus de QoL, plus de facilité de prise en main update après update. Cette update là, en plus des ajouts de contenu, amènera notamment une base d'aides conséquentes ou encore la trad fr (pour les anglophobes), et ce ne sont que les dernière de plusieurs années de mise à jour ayant toutes poussées vers une plus grande accessibilité du jeu.

Après y'a pas de miracle non plus : c'est un jeu complet, complexe sans être compliqué, mais avec beaucoup de subtilités qu'ils faut intégrer au fil du temps et combiner les unes avec les autres. Donc pour le newbie complet je conseillerais de prendre un build tout fait low cost-beginner friendly qui semble correspondre à ce que vous voulez jouer, et que vous le meniez un peu loin dans le jeu. Ca vous permettra de découvrir le contenu sans être dégouté par un build peu efficace, et ça vous permettra aussi de prendre pied sur les concepts au cœur du jeu, ce qui vous aidera par la suite à faire vos propres builds, juger de quels items ou quelles skills sont plus ou moins en accord avec ce que vous recherchez, etc.

----------


## Kamikaze

Tout ce bordel de défense se retrouve dans la fiche de votre perso (c'est approximatif/indicatif, mais pour les res élémentaires c'est exact)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Perso j'avais joué 10h au début du jeu et repris à al dernière league. j'ai pris le parti de commencer par une recopie de build du forum qui m'avait l'air sympa afin de comprendre déjà les mécaniques IG. De là j'ai fait un autre build aussi en copiant mais ajustant les talents et stuff a ma facon. Et la j'ai tenté de partir sur un build perso, mais je suis retombe globalement sur des trucs existant ..
> 
> Partir seul sans base et sans comprendre la mécanique du jeu, ca fait bcp d'un coup 
> 
> Pour le HC, avec un nouveau né, autant dire que c'est mort pour ma part, mais j'avais suivi le train sur D3 avec Aghen et nos muliples tentatives de classement qui nous ont valu pas mal de mort


Je plussoie !

Clairement, dans PoE ya deux manières de l'approcher grosso-modo :

1) Soit t'as envie de tout apprendre par toi-même quitte à recommencer des persos plusieurs fois et donc tu as beaucoup de temps et de volonté pour suivre cette voie avec à la fin la satisfaction d'avoir progresser à la dure !

2) Soit t'as pas envie de refaire x persos pour comprendre le jeu et avancer dans le contenu de manière "raisonnable"... Et donc tu te trouve un build qui à l'air pas mal, qui est league-starter et en suivant ce build au fur et à mesure (sans s'interdire de digression) tu apprends progressivement les mécaniques sous-jacentes à ce build tout en profitant du contenu du jeu.

En gros, il faut un peu ravaler sa fierté et être humble si vous avez un temps de jeu non-extensible et surtout pas l'envie de recommencer x persos pour apprendre... ya pas de honte ! On a tous fait des persos "maison" pourris au début puis, pour des gens comme moi, on fait aussi l'erreur de vouloir suivre des builds qui ont l'air cool *mais* qui demande un matos de fou pour le rendre viable (bonjour les builds ST elem low-life avec Shav/Auxium/Crown of Eyes/etc quand on débute  ::siffle:: ) et après on test des builds simples, on s'en inspire, on les change un peu par-ci par-là et à la fin, on fait ses propres builds (ou pas) !  ::lol:: 

Et la 3.0 est vraiment le meilleur moment pour retenter l'aventure Path of Exile !  :;):

----------


## wiotts

> Et la 3.0 est vraiment le meilleur moment pour retenter l'aventure Path of Exile !


Bon, je pense qu'on ne peut pas faire plus clair comme conclusion !
Merci de vos retours.

----------


## Ravine

> Bon, je pense qu'on ne peut pas faire plus clair comme conclusion !
> Merci de vos retours.


Je ne peux que +1 la conclusion de Styx.

La 3.0 apporte une simplification de certains aspects des calculs de dommages, la rendant plus evidente a comprendre, sans pour autant enlever la complexite de la combinatoire des items, gemmes, et autres bidules du jeu. La refonte de certains affixes et bases d'items va aussi modifier legerement les differents curseurs de puissance des modes de defenses. Il y'aura probablement un nouveau roi dans les modes de defenses (Mind over Matter semble se profiler comme une excellente Keystone, retrouvant un peu de sa superbe), mais dans l'ensemble, tous seront viables a plus ou moins haut niveau.

----------


## Ghostwise

> JEt donc tu te trouve un build qui à l'air pas mal, qui est league-starter et en suivant ce build au fur et à mesure (sans s'interdire de digression) tu apprends progressivement les mécaniques sous-jacentes à ce build tout en profitant du contenu du jeu.


Je suis d'accord avec les gens.

Tu cherches des builds qui mentionnent "beginner", "self found" ou "league starter". Tu vérifies que le build repose pas trop sur un équipment précis, et qu'il est à jour. Idéalement tu le trouves sur YouTube, pour pouvoir voir comment le perso bouge et attaque et si ça te plait (puisque bien souvent tu auras peu de capacités différentes). Et si le Youtuber explique de façon construite et intelligente.

Et ensuite tu joues et tu apprends.

Trouver les YouTubers professionels sur PoE c'est assez rapide (moi j'aimais bien les builds et explications de ZiggyD ou LiftingNerdBro). Et ils ont souvent de bonnes vidéo QoL (genre - "quel loot filter, paramétré comment, sa vie, son oeuvre").

----------


## Erac

Coucou,

Une idée de quand le client final avec les 10 actes sera dispo ? Ainsi que sa taille en gigot ?

Merci !  ::siffle::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Coucou,
> 
> Une idée de quand le client final avec les 8 actes sera dispo ? Ainsi que sa taille en gigot ?
> 
> Merci !


Lis le titre du topic. Et c'est 10 actes pas 8. Une seule difficulté.

HYPEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## Zephy

> Lis le titre du topic. Et c'est 10 actes pas 8. Une seule difficulté.
> 
> HYPEEEEEEEEEE


J'ai vu , j'ai lu , j'ai pas repondu  ::ninja::

----------


## Leybi

Dites, j'ai fait une petite compilation de 7 starter builds dans un gdoc, avec explications rapides et un accès facile au tree. A la base pour des nouveaux joueurs d'une autre communauté qui vont se lancer dans PoE à la 3.0.
Je le mets ici aussi si jamais ça peut aider des canards ! C'est sans prétention, mais j'ai quand même bien écumé les twitch et youtube des streamers actuels. Y'a aussi des builds que j'ai joué moi-même à la beta. Si jamais vous voyez des erreurs n'hésitez pas à me corriger !

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'ai vu , j'ai lu , j'ai pas repondu


Merci, ça m'évite de me facepalmer la tronche !

News de la nuit (j'ai pas les liens, allez sur GGG tracker) :
-nouveau fix sur la béta qui corrige en tout cas mes problèmes de la dernière phase de la béta (textures manquantes, chargements de zone impossibles)
-de nouveaux sons pour les filtres, y compris le shaper qui nomme et lit une petite tirade pour les orbes les plus rares (pas vérifié si y'avait du troll ou pas)
-le casque (assez immonde/mal fait même pour ceux qui aiment le casque à chandelles) de récompenses de harbinger aura deux copies et deux slots : skin de casque et accessoire (donc pour remplacer le casque ou en déco du casque mais donc pas cumulable avec d'autres effets dont les yeux)
-quelqu'un avait proposé en commentaire de mettre en récompense le Deicide helmet (boule de feu) teinte en bleue, si quelqu'un a les skills pour faire un gif/video du déicide (voir le magasin pour la présentation youtube) en bleu, je suis sur que ça ferait la hype, à défaut de changer la récompense)
-les changements sur les charges sont reportés mais les power charges passent de 50 à 40% de gain de crit chance
-les nouveaux tresholds jewels du vendeur ajoutés dans la béta sont une erreur et ne seront pas présents, ils ne sont pas équilibrés/fonctionnels/acceptés
-le vendeur de tresholds jewels ne sera pas là en 3.0 mais la quête correspondante proposera tous les tresholds jewels à toutes les classes (problème avec le fait que ça permet d'avoir très facilement des uniques pour certaines prophéties/challenges/recettes...)
-chill&shock : retrait du % minimum donc tous les dégâts pourront appliquer l'effet correspondant. Diminution du treshold sur les boss et disparition des immunités sur les big boss, la durée de base passe à 2 secondes et peut être boostée par des items/passivs. Le ralentissement/boost de dégâts dépend du % de vie infligé mais avec des valeurs réduites. 
-j'ai pas vu passer d'infos sur les changements à propo du Pale Council, ils le refoutent en end game grind, toujours à 400 kills, ce qui reste complètement débile si les boss intermédiaires ne sont toujours pas pris en compte (1 à la fin de chaque série, en plus des 4 en ouvrant la zone) et si le loot reste inchangé (le sceptre subit le nerf du doble dip, les gants/masks sont peu recherchés, l'arc n'est pas mieux et beaucoup plus dur à choper que le death opus qui ne requiert qu'une prophétie et un unique qui drop facilement...)

edit : 
Je viens de voir sur la béta que l'onglet (premium) de currencies possède 14 slots supplémentaires au lieu de 5 ! On me dit que c'est pour les currencies de harbingers, mais si ça reste en libre accès, c'est très très bien ^^ (perandus coins, breach fragments...)

----------


## Isdrydge

> Dites, j'ai fait une petite compilation de 7 starter builds dans un gdoc, avec explications rapides et un accès facile au tree. A la base pour des nouveaux joueurs d'une autre communauté qui vont se lancer dans PoE à la 3.0.
> Je le mets ici aussi si jamais ça peut aider des canards ! C'est sans prétention, mais j'ai quand même bien écumé les twitch et youtube des streamers actuels. Y'a aussi des builds que j'ai joué moi-même à la beta. Si jamais vous voyez des erreurs n'hésitez pas à me corriger !


Merci bcp.

pour avoir regardé pas mal le build frost blade, jepense que le 6L est pas le meilleur, mettre MPD au lieu de faster attack  ::):

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Dites, j'ai fait une petite compilation de 7 starter builds dans un gdoc, avec explications rapides et un accès facile au tree. A la base pour des nouveaux joueurs d'une autre communauté qui vont se lancer dans PoE à la 3.0.
> Je le mets ici aussi si jamais ça peut aider des canards ! C'est sans prétention, mais j'ai quand même bien écumé les twitch et youtube des streamers actuels. Y'a aussi des builds que j'ai joué moi-même à la beta. Si jamais vous voyez des erreurs n'hésitez pas à me corriger !


Je prends également, merci  ::):  Vais finalement tenter le fameux nécro srs que je vois partout...

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Da marror av Kaleindra ! Eultimète, immeujurèbeule, inediscraillebébeule…

C’est beau  ::cry::

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> edit : 
> Je viens de voir sur la béta que l'onglet (premium) de currencies possède 14 slots supplémentaires au lieu de 5 ! On me dit que c'est pour les currencies de harbingers, mais si ça reste en libre accès, c'est très très bien ^^ (perandus coins, breach fragments...)


Saybon ça, on a jamais trop de place dispo pour stocker tout le bouzin.  :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Da marror av Kaleindra ! Eultimète, immeujurèbeule, inediscraillebébeule…
> 
> C’est beau


Faut avouer ça a de la gueule ! Après, l'exercice pris en isolation ça me fait un peu penser à ça.  ::):

----------


## Vhanlay

> Dites, j'ai fait une petite compilation de 7 starter builds dans un gdoc, avec explications rapides et un accès facile au tree. A la base pour des nouveaux joueurs d'une autre communauté qui vont se lancer dans PoE à la 3.0.
> Je le mets ici aussi si jamais ça peut aider des canards ! C'est sans prétention, mais j'ai quand même bien écumé les twitch et youtube des streamers actuels. Y'a aussi des builds que j'ai joué moi-même à la beta. Si jamais vous voyez des erreurs n'hésitez pas à me corriger !


Sympa pour ceux qui veulent débuter ! Ca aurait même été top de rajouter un link youtube si t'a vu des vidéos des builds en action.

----------


## Yamayo

> Dites, j'ai fait une petite compilation de 7 starter builds dans un gdoc, avec explications rapides et un accès facile au tree. A la base pour des nouveaux joueurs d'une autre communauté qui vont se lancer dans PoE à la 3.0.
> Je le mets ici aussi si jamais ça peut aider des canards ! C'est sans prétention, mais j'ai quand même bien écumé les twitch et youtube des streamers actuels. Y'a aussi des builds que j'ai joué moi-même à la beta. Si jamais vous voyez des erreurs n'hésitez pas à me corriger !


Merci beaucoup! c'est grosso modo une version + propre de mon propre petit google doc ^^
Excellent, a vendredi soir les coin²

----------


## Corbeau Bleu

Du coup, j'abandonne l'idée de partir en HC car en cas d'echec, il ne repartira pas en SC league mais en standard  ::cry:: 

Par curiosité, j'ai du faire au moins 5 Ranger Poison au fil des leagues (qu'importe le jeu, je joue toujours un archer  ::ninja:: ) et je me demande si il y a d'autre perso sympa à spé en Arc ? Scion je pense que c'est faisable  ::P: 
Mais pour les autres je n'ai rien trouvé sur le forum officiel, ou alors j'ai mal chercher  ::unsure::

----------


## Yamayo

Coucou, j'ai une question rapide et peut-être idiote, faire un trapper non-crit est-elle une option valide ?
Je ne vois quasiment que des trapper crit (et du coup relativement cher) 

En Turmoil j'ai poussé jusqu'au 86 un Ice Trapper, ça fait le job mais je voyais pas comment monter plus, dps trop bas hors crit, et si spell mis avec Trap Support : encore moins de DPs, je "perd" une socket, j'ai du rater un truc ^^

(JeanFrançoisPiège, tellement fier de mon pseudo quoi, j'avais gagné la league dès la création du perso)

----------


## Ravine

Perso je partirai sur Fire Trap Saboteur. PoB me donne des chiffres corrects en 5L. Il y'a du potentiel avec le threshold jewel de Fire Trap (malheureusement cut de la 3.0, mais qui fera peut etre un comeback mid-league, qui sait?). Si j'ai le temps aujourd'hui je refais l'arbre sur poeplanner et je colle ca ici, si ca interesse du monde.

Hier je regardais les dommages, et en setup Single Target, c'etait 75k d'average Hit et de burning par seconde (de memoire, il etait tard). En mode "clear speed" c'etait 36k/25k je crois. Plus que decent je pense.
J'ajoute juste un brin de Cold damage (90% converted to fire avec Pyre), ce qui ralentira un peu avec Chill, et forcera les mobs dans la burning zone plus longtemps (et tout ralentissement est aussi defensif).

Le setup est non crit, et utilise Elemental Overload pour compenser.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Enfin y'a le chaos mais c'est plus rare.





> Aaaah oui j'avais oublié ça, ouais tu finis en league permanente quand tu meurs, c'est pas glop





> Les canards en HC levez la main§§§


T'as pas fait la béta et t'as pas regardé les vidéos non plus ? 

Vu les mécaniques des boss qu'on connait déjà, et vu le potentiel de mochitude des deux derniers actes, je commencerais en SC, sur à 300% même si j'aurais bien voulu suivre les rip du top ladder.

Globalement les nouveaux boss incitent plus à se s'équiper/builder comme pour aller en map : faut gérer son placement et donc être mobile ET taper fort ET être résistant pour ne pas craindre le rip... Ah et faudra de la résist chaos avant les maps pour certains boss et d'autres boss, s'ils n'ont pas été rework, sont déjà pour moi des NO NO en HC sans les connaitre... ou sans overkill (stuff/xp).

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais c'est tout le sel du bazar  ::o:  HC quand tu connais pas c'est le mieux, la peur au ventre.

----------


## Ravine

Le dieu Goatmen Abberath c'est une plaie si t'es un brin faible en resist feu par exemple, et faut etre sacrement mobile.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Abberath t'as le temps de te barrer si ça va pas je trouve encore...

Yugul par contre...

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Du coup, j'abandonne l'idée de partir en HC car en cas d'echec, il ne repartira pas en SC league mais en standard 
> 
> Par curiosité, j'ai du faire au moins 5 Ranger Poison au fil des leagues (qu'importe le jeu, je joue toujours un archer ) et je me demande si il y a d'autre perso sympa à spé en Arc ? Scion je pense que c'est faisable 
> Mais pour les autres je n'ai rien trouvé sur le forum officiel, ou alors j'ai mal chercher


De tête, tu as tornado shot/barrage (super fun dans ma mémoire, mais ça fait un moment que j'en ai pas joué) ou encore explosive arrow qui peuvent être pas mal. Après sinon j'avais joué y'a quelques league de ça un scion sparker avec voltaxic rift, ça poutrait de manière odieuse mais je sais plus si c'est toujours méta ou pas, à voir (à réserver à un peu plus tard dans la league dtf, comme un peu tous les builds requérant des objets bien spécifiques un peu rares/chers).

----------


## Mr Ianou

Vu que maintenant j'ai la fibre je partirais bien sur un HC aussi pour débuter (tu seras moins seul Kami mais pas bien accompagné non plus) je me tâte entre Berseker Sunder ou un Necro Schorching ray pour le moment ( a vérifier ce qui pourrait être le plus viable)

----------


## Ploufito

> Dites, j'ai fait une petite compilation de 7 starter builds dans un gdoc, avec explications rapides et un accès facile au tree. A la base pour des nouveaux joueurs d'une autre communauté qui vont se lancer dans PoE à la 3.0.
> Je le mets ici aussi si jamais ça peut aider des canards ! C'est sans prétention, mais j'ai quand même bien écumé les twitch et youtube des streamers actuels. Y'a aussi des builds que j'ai joué moi-même à la beta. Si jamais vous voyez des erreurs n'hésitez pas à me corriger !


Exactement ce que j'espèrais, merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

Ou pourra lvl up ensemble les canards en HC, je serais bien chaud de jouer un build support si y'a des canards ce weekend

----------


## Zerger

Je vais tenter le HC aussi, mais je vais clairement pas m'attacher à ce perso  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Il a pas l'air d'avoir trop bougé l'arbre au final

----------


## Yamayo

> Perso je partirai sur Fire Trap Saboteur. PoB me donne des chiffres corrects en 5L. Il y'a du potentiel avec le threshold jewel de Fire Trap (malheureusement cut de la 3.0, mais qui fera peut etre un comeback mid-league, qui sait?). Si j'ai le temps aujourd'hui je refais l'arbre sur poeplanner et je colle ca ici, si ca interesse du monde.


Bah du coup ça m’intéresse carrément yes! Merci Merci

----------


## Ravine

Fire Trap Saboteur // Poeplanner 

Je me suis base sur un build Fire Trap que j'ai vu passer recemment sur Reddit, fusionne avec mes propres experimentations dans PoB (d'ailleurs, appartee: si vous avez une bonne methode d'organisation des buildes sur PoB je suis preneur, parce que ca devient le bordel dans ma liste  ::):  )

Fire Trap group clearing: Fire Trap -* Cluster Trap* - Controlled Destruction - Elemental Focus - Burning Damage. 
Fire Trap Single Target:   Fire Trap -* Trap Damage* - Controlled Destruction - Elemental Focus - Burning Damage. (controlled destruction peut etre swap pour Concentrated Effect dans certains cas)

Utilities:
Herald of Ice // converti a 90% en fire.
Arctic Armour - Fire Golem - Flammability // pas besoin d'explication
Fire Dash - Arcane Surge - Elemental Focus - Burning Damage // "Plus de feu, c'est plus de fun" - Ravine, 2017

----------


## Isdrydge

> Exactement ce que j'espèrais, merci beaucoup


oO je vais te retrouver ici toi !

----------


## Anonyme1002

Une petite question. 
Un pote me maintient qu'on a un arbre personnalisé pour les persos, mais il est où?
J'ai beau cherché, je le trouve pas? 
C'est une ancienne feature removed?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> *Chill and Shock*
> 
> Wave 4 of the Beta also included a major change to Chill and Shock. Prior to this, the effect of Chill and Shocks from a hit was fixed at 30% reduced speed and 50% increased damage taken, while the duration of the effects were based on how much Cold or Lightning damage was dealt relative to the target's life. If you hit an enemy for 50% of their life using Lightning Damage, you'd apply a maximum-duration Shock effect, scaling down to no duration if you didn't meet a minimum threshold. This has now been reversed, so the effect is based on the damage relative to life, but duration is always fixed. This means that if you hit an enemy for 50% of their life, they'll take 50% increased damage for a fixed time, and smaller hits will provide a smaller damage bonus. 
> 
> With the release of The Fall of Oriath, we're going to be changing the threshold so that you only need to deal 10% of a target's life to gain a maximum effect shock. This will make it much easier to apply Shock effects to very high health bosses, which achieves our desired goal; Lightning and Cold based characters can now apply their own ailments to bosses, but not at a strength that would make the encounter too easy without appropriate investment. This means that we can now remove all Chill and Shock immunity from end-game boss encounters. We've removed the minimum, so as long as you'd have a 1% effect with your Chill or Shock, the ailment will be displayed and will have an effect.
> 
> To further enable investment, we're also adding Chill and Shock Effect to many clusters of skills on the passive tree, to certain Support Gems, and to Lightning and Cold skills that have a strong affinity with those ailments. This stat can't boost Chill and Shock above their maximum threshold values, so it has the most value on tough bosses.
> 
> We're lowering the base Shock duration and base Chill duration to two seconds, to reward investment in Chill and Shock Duration increases already found through the game. This change should also make the ailments less punishing towards players.
> ...


Ça tombe pile poil avec mon plan de partir sur un pathfinder lightning KB pour le début de league.  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Une petite question. 
> Un pote me maintient qu'on a un arbre personnalisé pour les persos, mais il est où?
> J'ai beau cherché, je le trouve pas? 
> C'est une ancienne feature removed?


Qu'est ce que tu entends par "arbre personnalisé" ?

----------


## Anonyme1002

Je sais pas, il me dit qu'il y a 8 points à placer dans un arbre parrallèle par personnage, avec des archétypes de personnages qui se font booster. 
Genre t'as des bonus de summoner / elementaliste / occultiste pour la witch? 
Mais il s'est gourré avec D3 c'est pas possible!

----------


## Ravine

> Une petite question. 
> Un pote me maintient qu'on a un arbre personnalisé pour les persos, mais il est où?
> J'ai beau cherché, je le trouve pas? 
> C'est une ancienne feature removed?


Si tu parles du passive tree de ton perso, il est accessible sur le site, dans la section character, onglet Passive Skill Tree

----------


## Anonyme1002

Il dit que ça s'appelle des points "d'ascendance"? 
Là tu me parles pas juste de l'arbre au 500 compétences?

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Faut avouer ça a de la gueule ! Après, l'exercice pris en isolation ça me fait un peu penser à ça.


 ::XD:: 
Ça devrait être marrant de voir les explications aux comédiens pour les enregistrements… Ils ont peut-être demandé au doubleur de Tolman de se prendre le petit orteil dans un coin de lit ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zerger

> Il dit que ça s'appelle des points "d'ascendance"? 
> Là tu me parles pas juste de l'arbre au 500 compétences?


https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Ascendancy_class

Tu as le détail des nodes pour chaque classe.

En jeu, c'est un mini-arbre qui se rajoute au centre du skill tree une fois que tu as réussi le labyrinthe. D'ailleurs on aura toujours cette connerie de labyrinthe dans la 3.0?


Ca oriente énormément les builds que tu joues vu que les passifs sont puissants

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Ascendancy_class
> 
> Tu as le détail des nodes pour chaque classe.
> 
> En jeu, c'est un mini-arbre qui se rajoute au centre du skill tree une fois que tu as réussi le labyrinthe. D'ailleurs on aura toujours cette connerie de labyrinthe dans la 3.0?
> 
> 
> Ca oriente énormément les builds que tu joues vu que les passifs sont puissants



Le labyrinthe est là pour rester !  ::P: 

Mais y'a des petits changements : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1899252

----------


## Anonyme1002

Bon du coup, ce labyrinthe si j'ai bien capté, il spawn un peu randomly, c'est un gros niveau et une fois que je l'ai fait il me débloque tout mon "arbre de classe spécifique"?

Y a pas des cartes à loot ou quoi?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Ça devrait être marrant de voir les explications aux comédiens pour les enregistrements… Ils ont peut-être demandé au doubleur de Tolman de se prendre le petit orteil dans un coin de lit ?


https://youtu.be/Sx9XV_FNKtE?t=1m5s

 ::XD:: 

edit : peut pas lancer la vidéo intégrée au bon moment alors je balance simplement le lien, désolé !  ::sad::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Bon du coup, ce labyrinthe si j'ai bien capté, il spawn un peu randomly, c'est un gros niveau et une fois que je l'ai fait il me débloque tout mon "arbre de classe spécifique"?
> 
> Y a pas des cartes à loot ou quoi?


Non t'as des trials à faire avant de pouvoir y accèder. Avant tu devais le faire 3 fois en normal cruel merciless. Maintenant c'est pendant l'aventure tj trois fois et une fois en map après avoir fait les 6 trials (uber lab).

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Bon du coup, ce labyrinthe si j'ai bien capté, il spawn un peu randomly, c'est un gros niveau et une fois que je l'ai fait il me débloque tout mon "arbre de classe spécifique"?
> 
> Y a pas des cartes à loot ou quoi?


En fait tu as des trials (genre de mini parcours d'obstacle planqués dans certains niveaux) à faire, une fois fait les 6 tu peux accéder au labyrinth depuis le campement de sarn dans l'acte 3. Terminer ce labyrinth (faut trouver son chemin a travers plusieurs maps, et vaincre 3 fois Izaro, le boss du lab) te donne 2 points d'ascendance la première fois que tu le termines, et te donnes en plus accès à un enchant d'équipement et a quelques coffres ouvrables avec des clés que tu loot entre autres sur Izaro final.

Y'a une version du lab par difficulté, plus une en endgame de niv 75. Mais tout ça change un peu avec la 3.0. En tout du coup ça fait 4 versions du lab pour un total de 8 pts d'ascendance que tu peux obtenir et distribuer dans une seule ascendance spécifique parmi 3 / perso.

----------


## Leybi

Non, c'est un peu plus compliqué.

Tu vas devoir le faire 4 fois. Pour l'instant c'était une fois en normal, en cruel et en merciless, et une dernière fois en map (l'uber lab). Ce dernier les trials spawn random dans les maps, mais seulement pour celui-ci. Mais pour les 3 premiers, c'est simplement à faire pendant la progression du perso dans l'histoire. Avec la 3.0 ce sera pareil sauf que les difficultés disparaissent. Le 1er lab tu pourras le faire dès l'acte 3, le deuxième dès l'acte 7, pour le troisième je ne sais pas par contre, probablement dès l'acte 9 (non dispo dans la beta). Le dernier ne changera pas et demandera de trovuer des portails random en map pour le compléter.

Et donc oui chaque perso a effectivement un nouvel arbre de passif, les classes d'ascendance, il y en a 3 par classe de base sauf pour la Scion qui n'en a qu'une seule (mais elle est très spéciale avec bcp de possibilités)

edit: grilled au barbecue  :tired:

----------


## Ploufito

> oO je vais te retrouver ici toi !


Ca fait au moins 2 ans que j'ai le jeu et j'y reviens de temps en temps, mais ce qui m'énerve dans PoE c'est l'obligation de faire du trade pour avoir les objets que tu souhaites pour ton build donc généralement je lache sur la fin quand j'arrive pas à drop du loot adapté.

----------


## Jalkar

> F(d'ailleurs, appartee: si vous avez une bonne methode d'organisation des buildes sur PoB je suis preneur, parce que ca devient le bordel dans ma liste  )


Il gère les sous dossiers  ::):

----------


## Ravine

> Il gère les sous dossiers


Ah? OH! Bon bah  ::): 
Thx!

----------


## Anonyme1002

Merci pour vos réponses les gars, ça à l'air vachement relou, j'espère que ça vaut la peine pour Scion!

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Merci pour vos réponses les gars, ça à l'air vachement relou, j'espère que ça vaut la peine pour Scion!


T'as pas compris, toutes les classes ont une ascendance, y'a pas que la scion. Surtout que la scion c'est la pire à ce niveau.  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ca fait au moins 2 ans que j'ai le jeu et j'y reviens de temps en temps, mais ce qui m'énerve dans PoE c'est l'obligation de faire du trade pour avoir les objets que tu souhaites pour ton build donc généralement je lache sur la fin quand j'arrive pas à drop du loot adapté.


Si tu montes un build qui requiert des uniques spécifiques mais que tu n'aimes pas trade, le problème est de ton côté hein !

----------


## Jalkar

> Ah? OH! Bon bah 
> Thx!


précision : tu peux même gérer les sous dossier dans l'explorateur windows, pas besoin de le faire via l'appli  ::): 



(le chiffre = le nombre de build présent)

----------


## Ploufito

> Si tu montes un build qui requiert des uniques spécifiques mais que tu n'aimes pas trade, le problème est de ton côté hein !


Bien entendu, surtout moi qui me base sur les builds pour débutant.

----------


## Ravine

> Bien entendu, surtout moi qui me base sur les builds pour débutant.


Les builds meme pour debutants ou league starter prennent en compte le trade. C'est pour ca que tu le retrouves dans les descriptions, avec la mention "Budget".
Si tu souhaites booster ton solo play, ce qu'il te faut c'est tenter le Solo Self Found (ou SSF). Ce mode est relativement recent, et booste les drop rates, mais empeche tout commerce.
Tu peux aussi viser le farming de cartes pour augmenter tes chances d'obtenir des items specifiques.

----------


## pepito

Le SSF a les même drop rates.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Bien entendu, surtout moi qui me base sur les builds pour débutant.


Si tu suis un build pour débutant qui requiert tel ou tel unique, bah oui c'est ton choix de suivre ce build qui requiert cet unique particulier et oui faudra trade pour le choper si tu montes le build sans l'avoir déjà chopé. 

Si tu ne veux pas trade, ne suis pas des builds qui requièrent des uniques spécifiques, que ce soit pour débutant ou non, si tu ne veux pas trade du tout.

Des builds qui fonctionnent qu'avec des rares, y'en a des tonnes. Des builds qui marchent très bien sans les uniques best in slot, y'en a des tonnes. 

Si tu veux monter un truc spécifique qui ne marche qu'avec des items spécifiques, sans avoir les dits items et sans vouloir trade, oui tu fais tout à l'envers.

Le jeu rend le trade tellement obligatoire qu'en plus de ne pas intégrer de système complet au jeu, les devs ont créé des ligues SSF (solo self found, pas d'équipe, pas de trade), et c'est tellement restreint que des mecs arrivent à la fin du jeu ou lvl100 en même temps que ceux qui ont accès au trade. Y'en a même quelques pages avant qui mettent presque vingt heures de jeu pour reroll un lvl100 sans trade possible sur une ligue neuve ! Dingue !

----------


## Yamayo

> Fire Trap Saboteur // Poeplanner


Merci!
En fait ton build c'est une witch qui balance des pièges  ::):  au lieu d'un trapper qui balance des sorts, tu ne prends pas Master Sapper ? tu comptes plus sur le burning damage et donc le dot que sur les dégats lié au trap lui même non ?
Pour ce qui est de la survivabilité, c'est un mix Life/es mais sans dodge (pas de Acrobatics ni de Phase Acrobatics), et pas mal d'armure ?! ça tient un truc comme ça, basé sur les 3 ?
C'est fou ce jeu en tout cas, même en te contraignant en disant  "tiens je vais lancer des pièges" : bim, y a encore 1273 builds différents  ::):

----------


## Ploufito

> Le jeu rend le trade tellement obligatoire qu'en plus de ne pas intégrer de système complet au jeu, les devs ont créé des ligues SSF (solo self found, pas d'équipe, pas de trade), et c'est tellement restreint que des mecs arrivent à la fin du jeu ou lvl100 en même temps que ceux qui ont accès au trade. Y'en a même quelques pages avant qui mettent presque vingt heures de jeu pour reroll un lvl100 sans trade possible sur une ligue neuve ! Dingue !


Tu es donc en train de comparer un débutant avec les mecs qui race régulièrement ? et ton meilleur exemple pour marquer l'utilité relative du trade c'est la création d'une ligue SSF pour donner un peu de piquant au jeu ?

En tout cas je te remercie pour ton accueil chaleureux dénué d'agressivité, surtout quand je m'adressais pas du tout à toi.




> Les builds meme pour debutants ou league starter prennent en compte le trade. C'est pour ca que tu le retrouves dans les descriptions, avec la mention "Budget".
> Si tu souhaites booster ton solo play, ce qu'il te faut c'est tenter le Solo Self Found (ou SSF). Ce mode est relativement recent, et booste les drop rates, mais empeche tout commerce.
> Tu peux aussi viser le farming de cartes pour augmenter tes chances d'obtenir des items specifiques.


Quand je jouais il n'y avait pas de mention budget aux guides donc je ferai attention cette fois ci, merci  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Tu es donc en train de comparer un débutant avec les mecs qui race régulièrement ? et ton meilleur exemple pour marquer l'utilité relative du trade c'est la création d'une ligue SSF pour donner un peu de piquant au jeu ?
> 
> En tout cas je te remercie pour ton accueil chaleureux dénué d'agressivité, surtout quand je m'adressais pas du tout à toi.


Tu me cites et tu tapes une réponses donc oui tu t'adresses à moi.
Je suis aussi sec et direct que tes deux messages, donc si tu me trouves agressif, va falloir changer ton approche.
Un mec qui relance le jeu régulièrement depuis deux ans, non je ne le prend pas pour un débutant.
Mes deux exemples sont des extrêmes pour appuyer le fait que le trade n'est en rien obligatoire ici, le reste du message et le message précédent sont l'explication pour "mec qui débute" : tu suis un build qui requiert des uniques, tu ne les as pas, tu ne veux pas trade, le problème vient de chez toi. 

Si tu veux un accueil plus chaleureux, ne commence pas à participer au topic en disant une fausse vérité, au lieu de demander de l'aide ou des infos, et à répondre en citant les autres mais en disant que tu ne leur parles pas.

----------


## Ravine

> Merci!
> En fait ton build c'est une witch qui balance des pièges  au lieu d'un trapper qui balance des sorts, tu ne prends pas Master Sapper ? tu comptes plus sur le burning damage et donc le dot que sur les dégats lié au trap lui même non ?
> Pour ce qui est de la survivabilité, c'est un mix Life/es mais sans dodge (pas de Acrobatics ni de Phase Acrobatics), et pas mal d'armure ?! ça tient un truc comme ça, basé sur les 3 ?
> C'est fou ce jeu en tout cas, même en te contraignant en disant  "tiens je vais lancer des pièges" : bim, y a encore 1273 builds différents


Alors ca depend (d'ailleurs je me rends compte avoir oublie les Ascendances: Bomb Specialist / Chain Reaction / Blinding Assault / Explosive Expert).
Generalement au dela de 100 points, c'est plus maleable qu'il n'y parait. Il y'a probablement moyen d'enlever des points ici, et de les mettre ailleurs (genre aller chercher Mind over matter, et drop certains nodes dex a droite, ou pas).

Defenses:
- Le cluster life/Es entre witch et shadow peut etre converti en Life/Armour via un jewel. Ca c'est juste pour pouvoir encaisser un peu plus facilement les physical spells.
- Le baton a du block. C'est un peu comme Acrobatics et ca coute pas de point.
- La mecanique de Blind est tres puissante, et est dans l'ascendancy. Peut aussi etre collee sur une Stibnite flask.

Trap/Spells
- Il me semble que le passive tree ne prend pas de nodes spell damage. https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Fire_Trap nous explique que ce qui augmente les 2 composantes sont Trap / Fire / Area / Elemental. Du coup il est question de choix dans les links et de comment les equilibrer
-- Controlled Destruction: augmente seulement le hit
-- Burning Damage: augmente seulement le burning (burning ground, ou ignite; mais pour l'ignite...)
-- Elemental Focus: augmente le hit et le burning ground, et enleve la possiblite d'ignite.
-- Trap Damage: augmente le hit et le burning ground
-- Concentrated Effect: augmente le hit et le burning ground
Donc meme si un choix n'est pas optimal il n'est pas forcement a proscrire, parce que rentre en compte l'item dans lequel tout ca est lie. Vu que je mets ca dans un Realm Ender, avec des attributes requirements en Str/Int, la facilite de roll du GG ou meme GGG va etre restreinte.

Le skill+support "qui fonctionne avec tout" c'est ca:
Fire Trap - Trap Damage - Elemental Focus - Concentrated Effect.

Si tu tapes des groupes de mobs tu veux couvrir du terrain. Donc
Fire Trap - Cluster Traps - Trap Damage - Elemental Focus - Burning Damage est ideal (GGGBR) mais difficile a sortir sur un Staff. Donc je le change en
Fire Trap - Cluster Traps - Elemental Focus - Controlled Destruction - Burning Damage (GGBBR). Cluster Traps assure de couvrir du terrain. Controlled Destruction permet d'assurer un initial hit consequent. Burning Ground finit les retardataires.

Maintenant si tu tapes un boss tu veux maximiser tes dommages, donc couvrir du terrain ne sert pas a grand chose
Fire Trap - Trap Damage - Elemental Focus - Controlled Destruction - Burning damage (GGBBR). Concentrated Effect s'appliquera aux 2, mais reduit pas mal les zones d'effets. A voir en jeu. Fire Penetration peut etre une alternative a Burning damage, vu le focus sur le hit plutot que la degen dans ce setup (Fire Pen s'applique aux hits, et burning ground ne hit pas).

Si plus tard j'ai les currencies pour 6L, je tenterai le GGGBBR. Ca donnerait:
Fire Trap - Cluster - Trap Damage pour le group clear
Fire Trap - Cooldown - Trap Damage pour le boss kill.

----------


## Ploufito

> Tu me cites et tu tapes une réponses donc oui tu t'adresses à moi.


Alors, va falloir apprendre à lire parce que je m'adressais à la base à un pote avec qui j'ai joué pendant des semaines avant que tu ne débarques pour passer tes nerfs.




> Un mec qui relance le jeu régulièrement depuis deux ans, non je ne le prend pas pour un débutant.


De temps en temps ca veut dire de temps en temps et non pas régulièrement, surtout à la vitesse où change le skill tree de PoE et le fait que je recommence à chaque fois un nouveau perso pour ne pas avoir à reskill 50 lvl d'un coup alors que j'y connais pas grand chose. D'ailleurs mon premier message (visiblement trop agressif selon toi) est un message de remerciement envers un mec qui postait des guides pour débutants...




> Si tu veux un accueil plus chaleureux, ne commence pas à participer au topic en disant une fausse vérité, au lieu de demander de l'aide ou des infos, et à répondre en citant les autres mais en disant que tu ne leur parles pas.


Mais je t'ai rien demandé en fait bonhomme ! J'ai remercié un mec qui postait des guides puis expliqué à un pote pourquoi je jouais peu à PoE avant que tu viennes gentiment m'expliquer que "le problème vient de mon coté hein !". T'aurais juste pu faire l'effort comme Ravine de m'expliquer que même les builds débutants peuvent requérir du trade et qu'il y a un onglet budget maintenant, ou même m'ignorer simplement mais non, c'est tellement plus fun d'agresser les mecs qui débarquent  :Facepalm: 

Enfin bref, j'espère qu'au moins tu auras pu passer tes nerfs, sur ce bonne soirée

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a un intérêt à ce que je dl la béta ou y'aura un preload vendredi?

J'ai envie d'être first dans les starting block

----------


## Dirian

Il y aura surement un preload vendredi. Comme a chaque fois. Ce sera annoncé en temps et heure.

----------


## Zephy

moi je dis qu'il y aura un crash serveur en début de league  pendant une bonne heure  vu l'annonce de la 3.0  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Pitiay que les serveur tiennent

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Legacy le peak était à 250k de mémoire non? Je table sur 350k pour vendredi, vu la com et le nombre de gros streamers qui vont s'y mettre.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Mais je t'ai rien demandé en fait bonhomme ! J'ai remercié un mec qui postait des guides puis expliqué à un pote pourquoi je jouais peu à PoE avant que tu viennes gentiment m'expliquer que "le problème vient de mon coté hein !". T'aurais juste pu faire l'effort comme Ravine de m'expliquer que même les builds débutants peuvent requérir du trade et qu'il y a un onglet budget maintenant, ou même m'ignorer simplement mais non, c'est tellement plus fun d'agresser les mecs qui débarquent 
> 
> Enfin bref, j'espère qu'au moins tu auras pu passer tes nerfs, sur ce bonne soirée


Non mais t'inquiète, y'a des joueurs qui sont parfois un peu... passionnés sur PoE, puis avec la 3.0 qui se pointe y'a probablement un excès d'enthousiasme électrisant.  ::rolleyes:: 

Hésite pas à demander si t'as encore besoin de réponses, et te sent pas empêché de discuter du jeu et de ses points faibles éventuels - il est loin d'être parfait (ce qui est encourageant, ça laisse encore plein de place aux améliorations  ::wub:: ), et parfois sous une critique légitime se cache simplement un manque de connaissance de certaines mécaniques.  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

Nouveaux drops pour le pale council




- - - Mise à jour - - -

+2 autres à venir

----------


## Leybi

Et les anciens uniques Council qui vont drop à la fin des 4 prophecy chains ! Ca peut être très sympa pour Reach qui sera plus accessible pour son powerlevel. Et Grip qui sont BiS pour les builds SRS et vont être chopable très facilement, ça va être bon tout ça...  :Bave:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Alors, va falloir apprendre à lire [...] pour passer tes nerfs [...] T'aurais juste pu faire l'effort comme Ravine de m'expliquer [...] tellement plus fun d'agresser les mecs qui débarquent


Rappel du message de base : "Si tu montes un build qui requiert des uniques spécifiques mais que tu n'aimes pas trade, le problème est de ton côté hein ! "

Ok la tournure de la phrase dépasse le niveau du CM2, mais ne vient pas me dire que je ne sais pas lire et que je n'explique pas quand je te soulève LE point important à savoir BESOIN d'UNIQUE et PAS TRADE, et en plus je répète l'explication en plus détaillé le message suivant. 

Je t'agresse tellement fort que tu dois encore avoir du mal à en dormir, par ce que j'ai dis que le problème est de ton côté pendant que tu dis que je ne sais pas lire, que je n'explique pas, que je suis agressif alors que tu est tout aussi ironique que moi. Mais bon, la prochaine fois je ferais comme le précédent gars qui posait une question somme toute évidente : un gros gif facepalm et ciao. Tellement plus simple de dire que l'interlocuteur est un agressif névrosé que de lire ses messages et les réponses apportées. 




> Y'a un intérêt à ce que je dl la béta ou y'aura un preload vendredi?
> 
> J'ai envie d'être first dans les starting block


Théoriquement le dernier content.ggpk de la béta devait/devrait être récupérable pour être utilisé sur le client de la release et donc avoir moins à mettre à jour. Généralement ça ne marche pas avec Steam (pas le même fichier que le dernier et pas le même fichier que la release précédente) et souvent y'a des changements de dernière minute qui font que ça se transforme quand même en gros patch complet. Si ta connexion est lente, tu peux prévoir de télécharger le client stand alone béta et copier le content.ggpk vers le client stand alone classique juste après que le serveur de patch soit à jour (pas juste après le down server sinon tu vas télécharger l'ancien ggpk, faut attendre que le server d'update soit up).




> Nouveaux drops pour le pale council
> 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DGLsogkVoAISkTN.jpg
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> +2 autres à venir


Ah ben bien ! Ce matin j'avais créé un topic justement pour savoir si quelqu'un avait vu des changements  sur la béta ou si on avait des améliorations prévues !  ::):

----------


## cailloux

> Ca fait au moins 2 ans que j'ai le jeu et j'y reviens de temps en temps, mais ce qui m'énerve dans PoE c'est l'obligation de faire du trade pour avoir les objets que tu souhaites pour ton build donc généralement je lache sur la fin quand j'arrive pas à drop du loot adapté.


J'ai monté peut être 50 persos différents. Aucun n'a dépassé le niveau 84 (au delà je commence à galérer et grinder comme un sagouin me gonfle), je n'ai jamais fais de trade et j'ai vraiment pas envie. Je verrai sans doute jamais le endgame mais je m'en fous je préfère essayer de nouveaux trucs et me planter. Bref joue comme tu as envie et quand ça te saoule arrête tout simplement ou repart sur un autre perso.

----------


## Kamikaze

Patch notes!!!

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1930316

----------


## Isdrydge

> Nouveaux drops pour le pale council
> 
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DGLsogkVoAISkTN.jpg
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> +2 autres à venir


Ptin les gants pour un build frostbolt ....

C'est quoi le council  ::):  ::):  ::): 

EDIT : vu. J'ai loot qu'un seul fragment en 1 saison donc je suppose que c'est compliqué de le farmer ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> EDIT : vu. J'ai loot qu'un seul fragment en 1 saison donc je suppose que c'est compliqué de le farmer ?


T'as 4 chaînes de prophéties de 5 étapes chacune qui te filent les 4 clés, les 4 clés sont comme les fragments d'atziri/uber atziri/shaper : tu mets les 4 dans le map device pour affronter le Pale Council, sauf qu'ici y'a que eux dans la map, une entrée, une grande pièce, tous les boss avec leurs effets. Le combat est assez rippy, si une fois qu'on fait de bons dégâts et qu'on a de la resist chaos ça passe bien, y'a toujours le livre qui fait de gros dégâts + shock + shock ground couplé aux adds, aux ice spear, aux koalas invoqués du ciels, aux dégens un peu partout, on peut vire se prendre une grosse patate et trépasser. 

Farmer ces fragments est donc long (faut choper les 4 prophéties 5 fois), contraignant (les dites prophéties font aller dans des zones / maps spécifiques), même parfois dangereux (oublier qu'on a rajouté un boss à la fin du labyrinthe ou qu'on a rajouté 4 boss dont la grand mère à Antalie Napolia sur une cemetary dégueulasse... ça peut piquer), rajouter à ça qu'il te faudra des silver coins en pagaille et donc en acheter. Ou alors acheter les fragments, ce qui peut coûter cher. En tout cas farmer les 100 kills pour le challenge (4x100 pale court avec les 4 boss) c'est trop long ou trop cher. Eventuellement si cette fois les boss des prophéties comptent ça fait plus que 50x les prophéties (1 boss à chaque fin) + les boss et cette fois le loot associé. 

Par contre c'est un "plus" si tu farmes déjà les prophéties et achète déjà des silver coins (pour certaines prophéties qui donnent des currencies, items, loots extra, modif de maps, item fated). 

Patch note 3.0 : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...ge/1#p14652760

----------


## Isdrydge

> T'as 4 chaînes de prophéties de 5 étapes chacune qui te filent les 4 clés, les 4 clés sont comme les fragments d'atziri/uber atziri/shaper : tu mets les 4 dans le map device pour affronter le Pale Council, sauf qu'ici y'a que eux dans la map, une entrée, une grande pièce, tous les boss avec leurs effets. Le combat est assez rippy, si une fois qu'on fait de bons dégâts et qu'on a de la resist chaos ça passe bien, y'a toujours le livre qui fait de gros dégâts + shock + shock ground couplé aux adds, aux ice spear, aux koalas invoqués du ciels, aux dégens un peu partout, on peut vire se prendre une grosse patate et trépasser. 
> 
> Farmer ces fragments est donc long (faut choper les 4 prophéties 5 fois), contraignant (les dites prophéties font aller dans des zones / maps spécifiques), même parfois dangereux (oublier qu'on a rajouté un boss à la fin du labyrinthe ou qu'on a rajouté 4 boss dont la grand mère à Antalie Napolia sur une cemetary dégueulasse... ça peut piquer), rajouter à ça qu'il te faudra des silver coins en pagaille et donc en acheter. Ou alors acheter les fragments, ce qui peut coûter cher. En tout cas farmer les 100 kills pour le challenge (4x100 pale court avec les 4 boss) c'est trop long ou trop cher. Eventuellement si cette fois les boss des prophéties comptent ça fait plus que 50x les prophéties (1 boss à chaque fin) + les boss et cette fois le loot associé. 
> 
> Par contre c'est un "plus" si tu farmes déjà les prophéties et achète déjà des silver coins (pour certaines prophéties qui donnent des currencies, items, loots extra, modif de maps, item fated). 
> 
> Patch note 3.0 : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...ge/1#p14652760


Merci pour le détail.

Question sur le patch note >> Added a Passive Skill Tree planning system. c'est un POE Planner IG ?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Merci pour le détail.
> 
> Question sur le patch note >> Added a Passive Skill Tree planning system. c'est un POE Planner IG ?


On dirait bien.

----------


## Isdrydge

> Question : il n'y a plus de niveaux "cruel" et "merciless". Du coup, les nouveaux actes font office de remplacement avec les baisses de résistances qui vont avec?


Oui :

The Cruel and Merciless resistance penalties have been moved to the completion of Act 5 and the completion of Act 10 respectively. Once either act has been completed, these penalties affect your character in all game areas.

----------


## Ghostwise

> Je n'ai jamais fais de trade et j'ai vraiment pas envie.


D'un autre côté, le trade sous PoE s'est fait en quelques secondes. *Vraiment* quelques secondes - le mec arrive dans ton hideout, il ouvre une fenêtre de trade avec l'objet, tu mets les sous, tu cliques sur OK, il dit merci il part, zi ainnde.

----------


## wiotts

Merci, au fait j'avais supprimé mon message car j'avais lu la réponse, qui était bien plus bas dans le patchnote

----------


## Zerger

Pareil, le trade sur PoE, ca me semblait etre un bordel sans nom. En fait, tu vas sur le site, tu copies-colles le whisper dans le jeu, le mec débarque, tu fais ton trade, ca prend 5 minutes gd max

----------


## Isdrydge

> Pareil, le trade sur PoE, ca me semblait etre un bordel sans nom. En fait, tu vas sur le site, tu copies-colles le whisper dans le jeu, le mec débarque, tu fais ton trade, ca prend 5 minutes gd max


Ca c'est pour acheter. Pour vendre il suffit uniquement de mettre dans l'onglet ou sur l'item le cout de vente et ca va direct sur POE TRADE ? J'ai pas fait en 2.6 mais je vais essayer de m'y mettre sur la nouvelle league

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Ca c'est pour acheter. Pour vendre il suffit uniquement de mettre dans l'onglet ou sur l'item le cout de vente et ca va direct sur POE TRADE ? J'ai pas fait en 2.6 mais je vais essayer de m'y mettre sur la nouvelle league


J'utilise procurement ou acquisition (deux softwares de gestion de trade), ça te permet à partir d'un thread du forum trade (que tu crée préalablement avec un format adapté) de directement updater vers ce thread ce que tu veux vendre. PoE.trade récupère ensuite les infos de ce thread pour mettre à  jour sa base de données.

Du coup tu peux aussi simplement attribuer un coût d'office à tout objet placé dans un onglet de ton stash, ou placer individuellement des prix qui te vont bien.


C'est un système basé sur du third party, mais une fois mis en place ça marche très bien.

edit : guide en 1min30 :




edit² : a priori les stash tabs *premium* te permettent de faire la même chose en un poil moins contraignant directement ingame, mais perso j'aime toujours bien acquisition, par habitude probablement et vu que ça marche sur tous les onglets  :^_^:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ayé j'ai fini de lire le patch note :relief:


Spoiler Alert! 


Ce que j'ai noté de ce WTF patch note (et qu'on ne savait pas forcément déjà ou pas confirmés) : 
-8 nouvelles zones Vaal avec de nouveaux boss (on avait les zones dans la béta, mais pas les boss)
-Ajout d'une option pour planifier son arbre de compétence (je suppose le système de clic droit sur les nodes pour les mettre en bleue)

-New vendor recipe (quelqu'un a des infos ??? )

-+9 currency slots libres dans l'onglet de currency (l'onglet payant)
-Onslaught donne un effet visuel
-on peut préparer l'explosion des mines pour quelles pètent dès qu'elles sont armées
-le client clignote quand on alt tab mais qu'on reçoit un message privé
-on peut filtrer les challenges accomplis o/
-The Stacked Deck peut tomber des mobs (c'est la div carte restreinte à une map unique ça non ?)
-toutes les source de Phasing appliquent le changement d'apparence (vu en béta pour le raider par exemple)

-le coup des skills vaal augmente de 50% à la fin des actes 5 et 10 et les malus sont permanents
-Malus d'xp : 5% de perte d'xp par mort dans les actes 6 à 10, dans les missions masters lvl5&6, labyrinth cruel/merciless. 10% d'xp pour les zones ouvertes via le map device, les missions de masters 7&8, l'uber lab.
-récompense des bandits : une seule en normal, différente d'avant, et 2 points au lieu d'un si on choisi Eramir (éliminer les 3 bandits)
-Prophéties : corrigées pour fonctionner dans toutes les zones concernées (pas de limitation de difficulté). Quêtes du Pale Council modifiées dans de nouvelles zones.
-Prophétie : The Ancient Rivalries (lore et event entre les boss) n'existe plus, l'amulette de récompense peut tomber sur n'importe quel mob de prophétie.

-Soul Eater sur les joueurs ne donnent plus de résistance physique ou élémentaire
-Silence empêche de crier (depuis le temps que je dis que c'était con  ::P:  ) mais n'empêche plus les totems de fonctionner 
-Puncture et Viper strike appliquent leurs dot comme une "skill effect" (indiqué comme rendant possible de modifié la durée, à voir si ça augmente les dégâts aussi)
-Weapon Elemental Damage est remplacé par Elemental Damage with Attacks => boost de dégâts (y compris dot) et COMPATIBLE AVEC UNARMED §§§
-*les mines et traps sont indestructibles pendant leur armement et leur détonation/utilisation de skill* (ie : ils ne sont plus détruit si lancés en plein combat)
-boost des minions (sauf srs) (45% MORE pour les zombies au lvl20)
-modif Summon Skeleton
-Cyclone : la portée affecte le combat à mains nues + nouveau pathfinder pour le déplacement
-*Vortex et Ice Spear font 40% more damage si lancé sur une Frostbolt*
-RF nerf dégâts aux ennemis et nerf du boost spell damage
-TC ne profite plus de sa propre augmentation de durée des debuffs
old
-cap de movement speed sur les spectres doublés
*-les totems ont 45% de vie en moins mais subissent 45% de dégâts en moins*  => rf totem gros nerf
-Shield charge ne gagne du dégâts que sur les hits et pas sur les dots
-Puncture applique du bleed pour 8 secondes
*-Multystrike et Spell Echo ne marchent plus sur les vaal skill* (fini multystrike vaal ground slam  ::'(:  )
-added cold et added lightning boosté
*-melee damage on full life devient Damage on full life, affecte toutes les attaques, pas que mêlée et affecte tous les dégâts*
-*Physical Projectile Attack damage gagne 30% more bleed/poison damage by projectile hits et le tag attacks* 
-Changements sur les Pierce confirmé, VoidWalker (que j'utilise beaucoup) gagne +5 pierces while phasing (ce qui se prend en raider ! :D )

-Craft d'ES par Elreon sur les amulettes : 8 chaos (au lieu d'un exalt)
-nerf ES sur toutes les bases => boost des défenses (donc armure ou évasion) de 20% sur les plus gros torses
-les récompenses de quêtes ou faut choisir entre un 4L ou un rare ne donnent  plus qu'un rare 4L
-boost des jewels chill/burn/shock
-ajout de jewel poison/bleed chance/damage
*-craft Leo reduced DoT nerfé de 20% à 5%* :rip: Leo

Uniques items :
-thousand ribbons marche sur les spells (added fire/cold/lightning)
-Death Harp crit multy nerf 150->100% (idem death opus du coup)
-Breath of the council : chaos damage boosté de 60-80 a 80-100 (sceptre du pale council)
-Asphyxia's wrath (le carquois glace) : ajoute de l'extra cold au lieu de convertir, ne réduit plus la portée des malédictions, double la portée de propagation des malédictions, donne Frostbite lvl5
-"Sentari's Answer: Now ignores your curse limit." => https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Sentari%27s_Answer
-Voice of the Storm/Choir of the Storm : retrait du -30% resist, mais au lieu de donner du crit chance sur la "uncaped lightning resistance" c'est sur la résistance tout court donc 75% généralement. Les anciennes versions vont être modifiées pour la deuxième partie mais pas la première donc faut utiliser une divine orb pour virer le malus de resist.

*The Shaper now prevents players from opening portals while fighting him. Zana has 50% more life during the Shaper encounter. The grace period when re-entering the Shaper encounter mid-fight has been reduced to 3 seconds.*




> Zana League Mods Available During 3.0.0:
> 
>     Level 2: Onslaught (costs 2 Chaos Orbs): Monsters have 20% increased attack and cast speed, 20% increased quantity of items found.
>     Level 3: Bloodlines (costs 3 Chaos Orbs): Magic monster packs each have a Bloodlines mod, 25% more Magic monsters, 20% increased quantity of items found.
>     Level 4: Beyond (costs 3 Chaos Orbs): Slaying enemies close together can attract monsters from Beyond, 20% increased quantity of items found.
>     Level 5: Ambush (costs 4 Chaos Orbs): Areas contain 3 extra Strongboxes.
>     Level 6: Perandus (costs 4 Chaos Orbs): Areas contain 3 extra Perandus chests, and there's a chance for Cadiro Perandus to appear.
>     Level 7: Nemesis (costs 5 Chaos Orbs): Rare monsters each have a Nemesis mod, 50% more Rare monsters, 20% increased quantity of items found.
>     Level 8: Breach (costs 6 Chaos Orbs): Areas contain 2 extra Breaches.






- - - Mise à jour - - -




> edit² : a priori les stash tabs *premium* te permettent de faire la même chose en un poil moins contraignant directement ingame, mais perso j'aime toujours bien acquisition, par habitude probablement et vu que ça marche sur tous les onglets


J'ai pas regardé la vidéo mais pour les stash premium : clic droit sur le stash => rendre public, choisir un prix pour tout le stash ou prix par item. Pour chaque item dans le stash : clic droit, tu peux choisir un prix ([fixe ou pas][valeur][type d'orbe]) ou modifier la note qui est enregistrée comme pour poe.trade si tu veux pas utiliser les menus (genre tu copies colles ton ~b/o 1 chaos pour les 45 gemmes/fragments ou autre que tu as mis dans ton onglet trade en bordel).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Merci pour le détail.
> 
> Question sur le patch note >> Added a Passive Skill Tree planning system. c'est un POE Planner IG ?


On y a eu accès un temps sur la béta (pas vérifié si revenu : on peut clic droit sur les nodes, elles passent bleues ainsi que le chemin entre elles il me semble, ça devrait être enregistré sur ton perso (ça ne l'était pas quand on l'a eu) et ça te permet de placer ton arbre théorique et pas alt tab en boucle et/ou rechercher l'arbre que t'as préparé/enregistré à chaque fois.

----------


## Louck

> -les totems ont 45% de vie en moins mais subissent 45% de dégâts en moins => rf totem gros nerf


Bon bah bye bye rf totem, coucou flameblast totem  ::P: .

----------


## Isdrydge

J'ai envie de me prendre encore des stash ils refont vite une promo SVP !

----------


## thomzon

Bon j'ai parcouru les patch notes, c'est du gros lourd. Heureusement le build que j'avais choisi comme leaguestarter s'en sort indemne  ::): 

Vais devoir attendre mi-août pour jouer, ça va vraiment être dur.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'ai envie de me prendre encore des stash ils refont vite une promo SVP !


Y'a souvent une promo sur les stashs lors des lancements de ligue, sans doute dû au fait qu'il y a du monde qui commence/reprend/a acheté un pack... et sinon c'est assez fréquent.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Bon bah bye bye rf totem, coucou flameblast totem .


Au départ, ça a été ma première réaction mais j'ai repenser à tous les boost de burning damage y compris du changement en "more" sur la gem support et je suis donc allez voir le build de Milky... Et finalement le nerf n'est pas aussi violent mais surtout le 45% de réduction des dommages devrait permettre de jouer encore plus facilement la version Berserk du build (au lieu du classique Chieftain) et donc d'avoir le 40% more damage de cette ascendance !

Bref, wait and see ! Le RF totem est loin d'être mort !  ::wub::

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon j'ai préparé mes builds  :Bave: 

Minion DOT me semble fort, je vais re monter mon build fétiche blink mirror avec ça, double dipping all the way. Totem Crit en Scion me parait vraiment très violent, ça fait une éternité que je voulais tester le build.

MOM qui fonctionne avec les DOTs est fort.

Gladiator parait très balèze, avec tous les nouveaux affix sur les gears il va être encore bien plus bulky, les nouvelles gemmes sont bien aussi et les changement du bleed vont lui permettre de cogner plus fort

----------


## Vhanlay

Je pars sur un dual flame totem en first char, ce qui me semble plutôt safe pour avoir un perso HL sans trop galérer pour le stuff.

En deuxiéme perso j'en voudrais un qui balance des projectiles a grande vitesse dans tout les sens qui couvrent toute la zone affiché à l'écran. Un peu comme les builds HoWa mais plus budget. Je pense m'orienter vers un spell plutôt basique genre fireball, bon je ne n'ai jamais vraiment construit mes propres builds, alors j'ai fais un essai, si l'un de vous est chaud pour me dire si c'est viable ou si c'est complétement à revoir. Ca me semble plutôt léger sur la vie / ES.

Pour le stuff:
Cast Speed
ES / vie
Peut être capper le crit pour que ce soit vraiment rentable avec Elemental Overload ?
Mana / regen pour pas être emmerdé pour cast à la chain

----------


## Isdrydge

> Gladiator parait très balèze, avec tous les nouveaux affix sur les gears il va être encore bien plus bulky, les nouvelles gemmes sont bien aussi et les changement du bleed vont lui permettre de cogner plus fort


Suis pas persuadé que les modif en bleed vont être meilleur que les combo classique sunder.

EDIT : perso je pars sur glad dual 1H sunder extrêmement classique ou un raider frost bolt

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan mais genre c'est gratuit pour glad je trouve, glad choppe du bleed facilement avec les ascend/tree du duelist ou les nouveaux affix et ça a l'air d'être un buff de dégâts globalement, même sans investissement. Après j'ai pas testé sur POB ou checké les calculs

Le nouveau passive a l'air assez gratuit pour Glad aussi du moment que t'as une atk speed décente ou un skill genre BF

----------


## thomzon

> Je pars sur un dual flame totem en first char [...]


Pas tout checké, mais quelques remarques. Je suis pas sûr de moi à 100%, donc à valider par les experts  ::): 
- Dommage de pas prendre Whispers of Doom, un petit Ball Lightning + Curse on Hit + 2 curses ça fait le café
- Pas convaincu par l'investissement pour arriver à Breath of Flame, ça serait peut-être plus utile d'augmenter la survivabilité à la place
- Si tu prends un curse on hit + Ball Lightning, et Mastermind of Discord, ça devrait permettre à tes totems de pénétrer 25% de résistance  au feu plus ou moins en permanence
- Faire une witch totem sans MoM ça me semble dommage niveau survivabilité, surtout que tu prends des nodes +%life / +%mana
- Dual flame totem et pas d'ancestral bond ?
- Quelques nodes de totem damage à portée pas pris

----------


## Vhanlay

> Pas tout checké, mais quelques remarques. Je suis pas sûr de moi à 100%, donc à valider par les experts


Merci d'avoir jeté un oeil, mais mon post ne devait pas être suffisamment clair mais l'arbre c'est pour mon deuxième char, ma witch fireball.

----------


## Yamayo

Patch note : Trap Support now deals *20%* more Trap Damage at gem level 1, rather than more Trap damage to hits, up to *39%* more Trap Damage at gem level 20.
Bon, et bien je vais peut-être me retenter un Vortex Trapper  ::):

----------


## thomzon

> Merci d'avoir jeté un oeil, mais mon post ne devait pas être suffisamment clair mais l'arbre c'est pour mon deuxième char, ma witch fireball.


Haha je suis con, sorry. J'ai pas d'expérience en spellcaster alors je vais laisser les pros faire.

----------


## Ghostwise

> Y'a souvent une promo sur les stashs lors des lancements de ligue, sans doute dû au fait qu'il y a du monde qui commence/reprend/a acheté un pack... et sinon c'est assez fréquent.


De tête il y'a une page sur le wiki qui montre le cycle des promotions (qui se répète à l'infini) et permet de voir quelle sera la prochaine date de promo sur les stashes.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> De tête il y'a une page sur le wiki qui montre le cycle des promotions (qui se répète à l'infini) et permet de voir quelle sera la prochaine date de promo sur les stashes.


Sauf que ça a changé y'a quelques semaines avec les promos du week end durant plus longtemps mais concernant aussi plus d'items et la rotation qui change aussi. Faudrait retrouver l'article, sur reddit je pense, me semble bien qu'ils confirmaient préférer faire des promos sur les stashs lors des sorties de ligues et de support pack.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Au départ, ça a été ma première réaction mais j'ai repenser à tous les boost de burning damage y compris du changement en "more" sur la gem support et je suis donc allez voir le build de Milky... Et finalement le nerf n'est pas aussi violent mais surtout le 45% de réduction des dommages devrait permettre de jouer encore plus facilement la version Berserk du build (au lieu du classique Chieftain) et donc d'avoir le 40% more damage de cette ascendance !
> 
> Bref, wait and see ! Le RF totem est loin d'être mort !


Bon... Milky a été au taquet pour revoir son build et en changeant un peu son setup de gems, son ascendance et en ajoutant un totem Scorching Ray il a réussi à avoir un jolie buff de 26% sur sa version actuelle en 2.6 ! RF totem and friends FTW !  ::lol::

----------


## Jalkar

> Patch note : Trap Support now deals *20%* more Trap Damage at gem level 1, rather than more Trap damage to hits, up to *39%* more Trap Damage at gem level 20.
> Bon, et bien je vais peut-être me retenter un Vortex Trapper


Le changement n'est pas sur le pourcentage mais sur le "to hits" qui disparait, donc oui sans doute très efficace avec Fire Trap et Vortex Trap  ::):

----------


## Ravine

> Le changement n'est pas sur le pourcentage mais sur le "to hits" qui disparait, donc oui sans doute très efficace avec Fire Trap et Vortex Trap


Tout a fait. Ils expliquaient qu'ils voulaient les Trap Modifiers comme les Minions Modifiers "generiques", et donc pouvant s'appliquer a la fois au DoT qu'aux hits. Et c'est pour ca que je pars Fire Trap Staffoteur en starter.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

AH OUI ET SURTOUT, le *GROOOOOS* changement QoL pour les trappers c'est ca:




> Traps and Mines *are now invulnerable while they are arming and invulnerable while they are casting their skill.* This means a trap thrown directly onto a monster who will detonate it cannot be destroyed before it detonates.


Plus de destruction de Trap quand on les lance sur un mob qui fait de l'AoE. On peut enfin lancer un trap et le voir exploser directement apres avoir ete arme.
Pour avoir monte un trapper EK pendant la beta, ca change la vie du tout au tout, et c'est juste fantastique a l'usage.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Du coup je me demande si un Trapper Caustic Arrow est possible.

----------


## Ghostwise

> Sauf que ça a changé y'a quelques semaines avec les promos du week end durant plus longtemps mais concernant aussi plus d'items et la rotation qui change aussi.


Les traditions se perdent, y'a plus de respect pour les anciens, la bouffe est moins bonne qu'avant, Pompidou est mort et on peut plus prévoir les promos des stashes PoE.

DISRUPTION.

----------


## Ravine

HOLY FUCKING SHIT. BRB THEORYCRAFTING




> Death's Oath: *The chaos damage-over-time aura is now a skill* that activates on equipping Death's Oath, and is* modified by socketed support gems as well as modifiers that affect auras, area of effect, damage over time and chaos damage.* It now also grants +60-70 Maximum Life, and the Physical Attack leeched as Life is now Attack Damage leeched as Life.


Ca, c'est le cadeau de noel en avance.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> HOLY FUCKING SHIT. BRB THEORYCRAFTING
> 
> 
> 
> Ca, c'est le cadeau de noel en avance.


Yep ! Quand j'ai vu ça, je me suis aussi dit qu'il y avait clairement moyen de faire quelque chose avec !  :;): 

edit : je me demande s'il y a moyen de la tenter en mode double dégen en combinaison avec un build RF max régen...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ravine

Ah nan mais c'etait une relativement "bonne" armure: plein de stats, du leech; si tu pouvais contrecarrer la degen de Chaos c'etait tres bien (genre sur Animate Guardian ca passe creme). Maintenant c'est juste la giga fete. Je vais check si je peux faire un Slayer autour de ca.

----------


## Jalkar

> HOLY FUCKING SHIT. BRB THEORYCRAFTING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Death's Oath: The chaos damage-over-time aura is now a skill that activates on equipping Death's Oath, and is modified by socketed support gems as well as modifiers that affect auras, area of effect, damage over time and chaos damage. It now also grants +60-70 Maximum Life, and the Physical Attack leeched as Life is now Attack Damage leeched as Life.
> 			
> 		
> ...


ça me parait tendu quand même, en base damage c'est jamais qu'un équivalent Essence Drain lvl 15 et ca semble être un peu plus dur à scale correctement.
faudrait voir le radius de l'aura mais je pense qu'il faut combiner avec autre chose pour avoir des dégats corrects

----------


## Ravine

Certes, mais rend toi compte qu'on passe de "rien ne peut le scale a part Vulnerability" a "scale sur les socketed supports et le passive skill tree". 
Comme disait un mec sur Reddit: "que quelqu'un teste avec Generosity!"

Genre Generosity/Dark Pact/Occultist/Minion Instability? Ou Necro?

----------


## Makari

Bonjour,

Ca fait un moment que je suis pas venu ici...

Avec la 3.0 vendredi je suis bien hype pour recommencer, mais je suis vraiment un touriste et j'ai pas suivi grand chose des changements !
J'ai pour optique de jouer ceci : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1647240 si le gars met bien à jour pour la 3.0

La guilde existe toujours ? Il y a des gens qui font lvl tranquillou sans rush comme des détraqués ?

----------


## Jalkar

> Certes, mais rend toi compte qu'on passe de "rien ne peut le scale a part Vulnerability" a "scale sur les socketed supports et le passive skill tree". 
> Comme disait un mec sur Reddit: "que quelqu'un teste avec Generosity!"
> 
> Genre Generosity/Dark Pact/Occultist/Minion Instability? Ou Necro?


Mark a répondu pour Generosity : marche pas  :;): 
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...thank_you_ggg/

idem pour empower et animated guardian

le truc "cool" du fait que ce soit une aura, c'est qu'en prenant juste "Leadership" (les noeuds aura sous Necromantic Aegis) tu as 50% inc Aoe

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Bonjour,
> 
> Ca fait un moment que je suis pas venu ici...
> 
> Avec la 3.0 vendredi je suis bien hype pour recommencer, mais je suis vraiment un touriste et j'ai pas suivi grand chose des changements !
> J'ai pour optique de jouer ceci : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1647240 si le gars met bien à jour pour la 3.0
> 
> La guilde existe toujours ? Il y a des gens qui font lvl tranquillou sans rush comme des détraqués ?


Coin²

Oui y'a toujours la guilde. 

Pour ton build : "mandatory" : andvil, bringer of rain, soul taker, lioneye remorse, passe ton chemin !

----------


## Drup

Vu qu'il y a quelques débutants qui lurkent: Pour league starter, Je confirme que Sunder/Gladiator est très facile a monter et très flexible en terme de stuff. J'en ai monté un pendant la race turmoil, je suis arrivé lvl 85 full stuff en une semaine et demi environ, en partant de rien et sans trop forcer. Le perso est dans mon profil (Drunpder). Il est similaire a une vidéo récente d'Alkeyzer.

Quelques notes:
- 30%+ block/spell block avec enfeeble, du leech et 6.5K life ... autant dire que ca tank bien.
- Je conseille de le monter mace, en particulier parce que les maces 300dps sont super cheap (Callinellus Malleus, c'est même pas une poignée de chaos). On peut respec axe plus tard, quand on peut s'en payer une chère (ou un soul taker).
- Le side stick doit 1) être une dague/sword, pour whirling blade 2) avoir des stats. Les deux choix principaux sont Tempestuous Steel et Prismatic Eclipse (avec 3 slots vert). The princess pour la version budget.
- Kaom's roots sont les mailleurs bottes du jeu: 180+ life, insensible au chill, frozen et temp chain.

----------


## Makari

> Coin²
> 
> Oui y'a toujours la guilde. 
> 
> Pour ton build : "mandatory" : andvil, bringer of rain, soul taker, lioneye remorse, passe ton chemin !


Disons que avant que j'arrive lvl 80 + j'ai de la marge ! Mais de mémoire Soul Taker + Bringer of Rain ça coûtais que dal à une époque, bon je sais nouvelle league etc...mais le temps que j'arrive à ce niveau là les prix auront drastiquement chuté !

----------


## Kamikaze

Soul Taker coute assez cher maintenant mais le reste c'est quasi gratos et tu peux largement jouer sans aucun unique, gladiator est super fort avec des rares corrects, tu peux te stuff au fur et à mesure.

Je commence souvent avec Lakishu et Perandus Crest (tu arrives facilement 60+ avec ça) si je trade. Sinon un bon shield et une bonne 1h ça passe tout seul aussi

----------


## Drup

Soul taker coûte modérément cher, mais t'en as vraiment pas besoin pour démarrer, comme dis plus haut. Bringer of rain coûte pas très cher, mais n'est plus si bon que ca. Il vaut mieux partir sur quelque chose de plus traditionnel. Surtout qu'il faut choisir entre Bringer et Kaom's roots (sinon t'as pas assez de slot ...) et Kaom's roots est beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup mieux.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> J'ai monté peut être 50 persos différents. Aucun n'a dépassé le niveau 84 (au delà je commence à galérer et grinder comme un sagouin me gonfle), je n'ai jamais fais de trade et j'ai vraiment pas envie. Je verrai sans doute jamais le endgame mais je m'en fous je préfère essayer de nouveaux trucs et me planter. Bref joue comme tu as envie et quand ça te saoule arrête tout simplement ou repart sur un autre perso.


Comme caillou max 87, je trade très peu, j'essai de tout faire moi même (toujours pas 6L en plus de 4000 fuz).

Quand je tombe sur un nouvelle objet dans les level 80 , hop j'ai envie de refaire un nouveau perso autour de cette objet (même si on peut pas faire du end game)

Bref c'est un jeu gratuit que tu peux prendre par n'importe quel bout de la lorgnette (détente,compet, perso fun ou compliqué).

----------


## Makari

Après oui comme dit plus haut, bouclier + 1h pas trop dégueu je pourrais m'en sortir et AU PIRE je reroll, il y a tellement de build que j'ai envie de jouer...

Sinon question idiote, mais on a un discord CPC ou quelque du genre ?

----------


## Ravine

> Mark a répondu pour Generosity : marche pas 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...thank_you_ggg/
> 
> idem pour empower et animated guardian
> 
> le truc "cool" du fait que ce soit une aura, c'est qu'en prenant juste "Leadership" (les noeuds aura sous Necromantic Aegis) tu as 50% inc Aoe


Ouais je viens de lire le thread.
C'est con pour AG, avant ca fonctionnait (j'avais un build AG qui utilisait ca + Broken Crown, avec un peu de regen c'etait facile de contrecarrer la degen)

Pas mal de bonnes reflexions sur les skills dans le thread, mais beaucoup essayent d'en faire un "pur" 7L alors que je suis convaincu qu'il faut le voir comme une aura de degen "gratuite", qui peut utiliser les gemmes de support d'une autre skill qui est dans le chest.

Typiquement, je mentionne Dark Pact plus haut, et je vois completement la possibilite de faire un Dark Pact self cast avec ce chest. 
Du coup on a Dark Pact: Spell, *AoE*, Chaining, *Chaos*
Death's Oath: *AoE*, Aura, DoT, *Chaos*

[ Dark Pact ] - Controlled Destruction - *Concentrated Effect* - *Void Manipulation* - Spell Echo  (en *bold* les gemmes qui se cumulent) me semble facile a faire la dedans.

----------


## Jalkar

Blight semble bien correspondre également : Spell, *Chaos*, *AoE*, Channelling, *Duration*

Dark Pact à l'avantage de nécessité de la regen également, donc l'investissement en regen semble moins être de l'éparpillement


(conc Effect se cumule également  ::P: )


sinon un BladeFlurry "phys/chaos" pour profiter du leech

----------


## Ravine

On arrive aux memes conclusions (j'ai corrige, je voulais HL Conc Effect et j'ai HL Controlled Destruction a la place  ::|:  )

Notepad d'items Kivonbieng pour un Dark Pact/Death's Oath:

*Armour*
Death's Oath

*Helmet (chaos res):*
Voll's Vision
Geoffri's Crest
The Vertex

*Weapon*
Doon Cuebiyari (inc damage per strength)
Breath of the Pale Council (aoe, inc chaos damage, inc chaos skill duration)

*Shields:*
The Oak (regen - life) 
Broken faith (chaos leech)

*Gloves*
Shaper's Touch (+mana / str, pour MoM)

*Belt*
Belt of the Deceiver (intimidated)

*Boots:*
Aberon's Warpath (%inc str)

*Flask:*
Atziri's Promise (chaos leech)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Blight semble bien correspondre également : Spell, Chaos, AoE, Channelling, Duration
> 
> Dark Pact à l'avantage de nécessité de la regen également, donc l'investissement en regen semble moins être de l'éparpillement


Si ça n'a pas rechangé : blight a perdu tous ses bonus de dégâts liés à l'AoE car il n'inflige pas de dégâts d'aoe mais il inflige un débuff de zone...

Y'a le sceptre du pale council qui file 80-100% chaos damage aussi.

----------


## Ravine

60-80% inc chaos (soit 480-640 str a l'equivalence pour le Doon), mais il fournit du +inc AoE et +Chaos Duration.

"ET DONC SI ON MET CA AVEC CA, CA POURRAIT MARCHER"


(je ne vous cache pas que j'ai du mal a bosser la  ::):  )

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain c'est quand vendredi

----------


## CaMarchePas

> 60-80% inc chaos (soit 480-640 str a l'equivalence pour le Doon), mais il fournit du +inc AoE et +Chaos Duration.
> 
> "ET DONC SI ON MET CA AVEC CA, CA POURRAIT MARCHER"
> https://media0dk-a.akamaihd.net/94/2...7e6383dfaa.jpg
> 
> (je ne vous cache pas que j'ai du mal a bosser la  )


60-80 actuellement, il est boosté à  80-100% en 3.0 et loot possible sur le boss de la chaine de prophecy correspondant à priori donc plus abordable que chez le pâle council.

----------


## Makari

21h ~~ sous réserve que les serveurs tiennent

----------


## Jalkar

> 60-80% inc chaos (soit 480-640 str a l'equivalence pour le Doon), mais il fournit du +inc AoE et +Chaos Duration.
> 
> "ET DONC SI ON MET CA AVEC CA, CA POURRAIT MARCHER"
> https://media0dk-a.akamaihd.net/94/2...7e6383dfaa.jpg
> 
> (je ne vous cache pas que j'ai du mal a bosser la  )


hahaha, j'arrive pas non plus  ::XD::  et le pire c'est que je suis quasi sur de pas pouvoir jouer avant septembre  ::P: 


Question sur Dark Pact : on est d'accord que le "base damage" si pas de squelette : c'est 6% de ta vie + un flat (20-201) to (30-301)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 21h ~~ sous réserve que les serveurs tiennent


non la réponse était dans 2 jours :D

----------


## CaMarchePas

Dans 2 jours et 22h non ?  (22h au lieu de 21h hein, pas 2 jours ET 22h)

----------


## Kamikaze

Une image pour Jalkar et convocation des parents pour Makari

----------


## Makari

::cry::  ::cry::  

Tout ça pcq jsuis black

----------


## Ravine

> 60-80 actuellement, il est boosté à  80-100% en 3.0 et loot possible sur le boss de la chaine de prophecy correspondant à priori donc plus abordable que chez le pâle council.


Donc 640-800 Str pour le Doon, avec du Cast Speed sur le Doon. A voir.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> hahaha, j'arrive pas non plus  et le pire c'est que je suis quasi sur de pas pouvoir jouer avant septembre 
> 
> 
> *Question sur Dark Pact : on est d'accord que le "base damage" si pas de squelette : c'est 6% de ta vie + un flat (20-201) to (30-301)*


Je ne le comprends pas comme ca.
De base, la skill deal 200-300 chaos damage a tes ennemis, dans l'AoE. Il supprime 6% de ta vie si aucun squelette n'est present, et deal ces 6% en AoE autour de toi (donc en plus des degats de base). S'il n'ya pas de squelette (self inflicted damage), le sort deal un gros % more damage.

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1926159

Comme tu ne peux pas mitiger ce 6%, il faut se demerder pour out-leech/regen ces 6% entre 2 casts pour eviter de se buter tout seul.

Du coup il va falloir investir dans Life Leech gem, et/ou Leech rate.
[BBBGR] // [ Dark Pact ] - Controlled Destruction - *Concentrated Effect - Void Manipulation* - Life Leech 
(il va falloir colour a coups de Jeweller  ::):  )

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Un autre relativement gros problème pour faire quelque chose de Death's Oath, c'est la base de l'armure... pour mettre principalement des slots bleu et vert sur une armure pur armor va falloir faire chauffer les chroms !  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Jewellers, c'est moins cher. Je rappelle que j'ai fait une The Perfect Form 5L/6S full red socket, et je ne suis pas le plus gros joueur du coin. Si j'ai pu le faire, c'est facile a faire.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

A noter que je mets a jour mon post au fur et a mesure que je pense a des trucs cc @Jalkar
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/97...1#post11054634

----------


## Jalkar

> Jewellers, c'est moins cher. Je rappelle que j'ai fait une The Perfect Form 5L/6S full red socket, et je ne suis pas le plus gros joueur du coin. Si j'ai pu le faire, c'est facile a faire.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> A noter que je mets a jour mon post au fur et a mesure que je pense a des trucs cc @Jalkar
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/97...1#post11054634


Pour les dégats de base je pense qu'on dit la même chose mais différement ^^

Idée supplémentaire : Belt of the Deceiver "Intimidated"==> More Damage taken  ::): 

Ca peut très bien scale avec L'occultist et Profane bloom.

Sachant que Minion Instability est quand même pas très loin de la witch, tu peux faire un mix de tout ca  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

> Pour les dégats de base je pense qu'on dit la même chose mais différement ^^
> 
> Idée supplémentaire : Belt of the Deceiver "Intimidated"==> More Damage taken 
> 
> Ca peut très bien scale avec L'occultist et Profane bloom.
> 
> Sachant que Minion Instability est quand même pas très loin de la witch, tu peux faire un mix de tout ca


Oui putain on dit la meme chose, je suis juste pas focus  :Facepalm:  (j'avais compris que tu pensais qu'on se prenait 6% + le flat dommage)

----------


## Jalkar

:apremmonomaniaque:
Autre piste d'arme : The scourge, ca permet de bénéficier de noeud comme "Lord of the Dead" 2x : la première car il va augmenter le base damage (via la vie des squelettes) et ensuite le increased damage via le %inc damage)
en plus de ca il y a un gros 70% inc damage si on a taper quelqu'un dans les 4 dernières secondes.

Ca équivaut voir dépasse Breath of the Council... et petit bonus, on peut whilrling blade  ::):

----------


## Ravine

C'est une bonne idee. J'etais en train de reflechir pour du self cast plutot qu'avec les skeletons pour etre honnete. On fait comme ca du coup? Tu reflechis en build minion et je reflechis a un build self cast iron will.  ::):

----------


## Isdrydge

Vous m'avez intrigué avec le build de Milky RF. Ca a l'air ennuyeux ;( Javais commencé par totem flameblast et ca mavait vite soulé le gameplay, les gens jouent plus ca car c'est un bon starter de league pour enchainer sur autre chose rassurez moi ?

----------


## Jalkar

> C'est une bonne idee. J'etais en train de reflechir pour du self cast plutot qu'avec les skeletons pour etre honnete. On fait comme ca du coup? Tu reflechis en build minion et je reflechis a un build self cast iron will.


Globalement j'étais entrain de réfléchir à un hybride : selft cast pour le clear, minion pour le single target : vaal summon squeleton autour du boss et pouf pouf pouf dark pact + totem summon skeleton

J'ai l'impression que j'arriverai à monter un perso assez tanky : 176%life from tree (5k+ pv) / MoM (800 de mana dispo après aura) / 5-800 d'ES

en Occultist on passe à 800 d'ES avec pas mal de boost de damage (et 2 curse)
en Necro on peut monter à 75/42 de block avec Bone offering + rumi  ::): 

Je me suis surtout penché sur l'Occultist : http://poeurl.com/bof7
Curses : Warlord's Mark / Vulnerability 
A voir en terme de dps pur, mais si je ne me plante pas dans mes calcul en "base damage", entre Death Oath et Dark Park j'arrive à peu près au meme niveau (450)

Seulement DarkPark scale sur le cast speed et sur l'énorme %More Dmg supplémentaire en selft cast et sur le chain autrement.

Death Oath à un gros gros défaut : c'est rouge. alors que les gemmes sont soit bleu soit verte... ca pu pour colorer tout ca du coup, c'est peut être plus intéressant de DP sur un 6L "propre" (Pledge of Hand) avec des trucs genre Decay en plus et avoir un 3/4L aux bonnes couleurs sur Death Oath qui scale l'aura

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Vous m'avez intrigué avec le build de Milky RF. Ca a l'air ennuyeux ;( Javais commencé par totem flameblast et ca mavait vite soulé le gameplay, les gens jouent plus ca car c'est un bon starter de league pour enchainer sur autre chose rassurez moi ?


Euh... non je ne te rassurerai pas ! L'idée de fun est relativement personnelle... pour ma part, j'ai adoré mon RF Totem et c'est pas mes 7 jours et 19 heures de temps de jeu sur le perso qui pourront le contredire !  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

> Globalement j'étais entrain de réfléchir à un hybride : selft cast pour le clear, minion pour le single target : vaal summon squeleton autour du boss et pouf pouf pouf dark pact + totem summon skeleton
> 
> J'ai l'impression que j'arriverai à monter un perso assez tanky : 176%life from tree (5k+ pv) / MoM (800 de mana dispo après aura) / 5-800 d'ES
> 
> en Occultist on passe à 800 d'ES avec pas mal de boost de damage (et 2 curse)
> en Necro on peut monter à 75/42 de block avec Bone offering + rumi 
> 
> Je me suis surtout penché sur l'Occultist : http://poeurl.com/bof7
> Curses : Warlord's Mark / Vulnerability 
> ...


Je suis en train de voir pour Ascendant: Berserker/Trickster. J'attends que PoB soit a jour ce soir, et je jetterai un oeil.
Dans l'idee ca va etre de partir a gauche pour aller choper de la force, de la regen et de la vie; peut etre un peu d'armure. Puis a droite pour le chaos et le damage over time. Je pense choisir Path of the Shadow comme points finaux pour assigner a partir du shadow et ne pas m'encombrer trop de points de passage a droite. C'est probablement un build qui utilisera Efficient Training et/ou Inertia (les jewels qui transforment intel et dex en strength (respectivement))

Pour le gemmage de couleurs sur Death's Oath, comme je repondais a Styx tout a l'heure, tu ne rolles pas ca a la chromatic, mais a la Jeweller Orb. C'est un peu plus long, mais ca m'a permit de faire une Perfect Form (donc plutot "pure green") en full red 6S.

----------


## Jalkar

Perso le build totem RF, il m'avait servi de base avant de transitionné vers un RF "pure"  ::): 

(pour levellé c'est simple/puissant et pas cher)

----------


## Leybi

Perso j'ai adoré jouer mon flameblast totem dans la ligue Legacy. Après les totems c'est pas pour tout le monde, tu passes moins de temps à spammer des attaques et plus de temps à te positionner (ou looter, pendant que les totems continuent de taper héhéhé). Y'a plein d'autres starter viables qui sont pas totem.

----------


## Kamikaze

Totem c'est cool car y'a beaucoup de place pour l'optimisation l'air de rien. Surtout avec Pursuit of Faith du Hierophant, quand tu dois te positionner, self cast curse, summon 3 ou 4 totem, avancer avec un movement skill, optimiser le kill de pack au poil de fesse pour maintenir un gros pursuit of faith, déclencher fortify, enduring cry, flask.

Ça fait beaucoup d'apm et d'actions l'air de rien. C'est très cool de faire monter pursuit of faith à 2 chiffres et faut que tu joues plus vite vu que tu clear plus vite.

Ça se ressent surtout avec Flame Totem ou un truc du genre pas flame blast bien sur

----------


## Ravine

Et si tu t'ennuies en Fire Totem, meme avec Ancestral Bond, si des fois y'a pas assez de trucs a l'ecran n'oublie pas que Fire Trap fonctionne avec tout ca.

----------


## Leybi

Y'a orb of storms pour faire proc Elemental Overload aussi (+40% more damage pendant 8sec) ! Si on joue pas totem crit.

D'une manière générale j'aime beaucoup les builds ou on doit gérer des buffs courts. Je jouais un Trickster ED/Contagion à la ligue Breach avec les bottes Shaper (you have pierce if phasing) et une quartz flask.

----------


## Ravine

Ah tiens, on cause de builds, patch notes et tout, mais la vraie info, le vrai trick de lifehackker il est la:
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...art_over_your/

----------


## Kamikaze

Je delete un char existant qui est mort et je suis garanti d'avoir un nom pas pris. Mon cimetière de persos mort est ma réserve de nom.

 :B):   :Cigare:

----------


## Ghostwise

> Je delete un char existant qui est mort et je suis garanti d'avoir un nom pas pris. Mon cimetière de persos mort est ma réserve de nom.


c'est un peu comme les voitures ventouses, mais avec des cadavres.

----------


## Isdrydge

> Je delete un char existant qui est mort et je suis garanti d'avoir un nom pas pris. Mon cimetière de persos mort est ma réserve de nom.


Ça marche ça parce que ça déconnait la dernière fois que j'ai voulu faire ça

----------


## Ravine

J'arrive vaguement a ca pour un Dark Pact self cast

https://poeplanner.com/AAgBARUACBAAA...AAAAAAAAAAAA==

C'est bancal pour l'instant, ca me plait moyen, et poeplanner est pas super a jour. Va falloir attendre l'update de PoB pour que j'explore plus

----------


## Kamikaze

> Ça marche ça parce que ça déconnait la dernière fois que j'ai voulu faire ça


Euh c'est à dire, c'est juste que j'ai certains persos morts en HC (donc SC) que je garde parce que j'aime bien le build, ça me servira de référence. Du coup je delete le perso, je recrée avec le même nom et hop c'est garanti personne l'a pris

----------


## Isdrydge

> Euh c'est à dire, c'est juste que j'ai certains persos morts en HC (donc SC) que je garde parce que j'aime bien le build, ça me servira de référence. Du coup je delete le perso, je recrée avec le même nom et hop c'est garanti personne l'a pris


Bah j'avais delete un perso et repris le même nom et sur le coup il l'a pas pris. Plus tard j'ai pu le prendre, comme si il avait fallu un délai de traitement.

----------


## doomeer

Plop !

J’essaye de faire un build 3.0, une ranger Ice Shot. Un premier jet à l’arrache dans path of building me donne un DPS de 11K, ça me paraît très très peu… Je voulais juste savoir si vous aviez un DPS à viser pour Ice Shot dans path of building ? Je vous donne pas le build mais c’est exprès, j’essaye de le faire moi-même dans un premier temps, je cherche juste à savoir si :
- je peux faire beaucoup mieux ;
- en fait ça va ;
- je peux abandonner Ice Shot tout de suite.

Pour info en terme de défense c’est avec 5K de vie (avec des items moyens) et 16K d’evasion + les nodes de dodge, ainsi que Vaal Pact avec des nodes de leech.

----------


## Dirian

11k avec Ice Shot, c'est trop faible. Si tu n'a pas au moins 50k en mono, oublie.
Ice Shot est un "mauvais" skill pour le monocible. Tu passe ton temps a ralentir les boss, mais ca prend un temps fou pour les tuer.
Et si c'est 11k avec lmp, oublie aussi, tu ne passera pas les maps T10 avec ca.

Mes references apres de nombreux test sur ce skill, c'est 50k en mono, et 20k avec lmp. En dessous, je ne test meme pas le build en live.
(ne pense meme pas aller tuer les guardians avec ces valeurs de dps, ca passera pas)

----------


## Kamikaze

Capitaine au rapport




> The realm will go down 3 hours before The Fall of Oriath goes live. A short time after it goes down, you should be able to begin patching.

----------


## Ravine

Bon bon bon; Path of Building toujours pas a jour, j'arrive neanmoins a ceci https://pastebin.com/HQk1hLLS
C'est une base interessante, sur plusieurs points:
- les slots de rings, amulette, belt sont ouverts. Trouver de bons rares pour booster la vie, la force, les resists (dont chaos) sera possible.
- pour les gants, Meginord's Vise sera un bon item de leveling, avant de peut etre trouver mieux en end game (meme si je doute que je trouverai quelque chose qui me donnera autant de vie et de strength).
- The Magnate et Belt of the Deceiver seront aussi tres bien pour le levelling, avant de trouver mieux en end game.
- Death's Oath n'est pas encore corrige dans cette version, et donc il me manque 65 max life sur l'item.
- PoB ne simule apparament pas encore le More Multiplier indecent du Dark Pact self cast. Il ne gere apparement pas le 6% max life non plus dans sa base.

En faisant les calculs a la main en plus des bases que fournit PoB, j'arrive aux chiffres suivants

*Total Base*
Gemme: 201 to 301
Added Chaos: 170 to 256
6% Life: 5110 * 0.06 = 306
soit *677-863* de base

*Total increase:*
**7.01* 

*Total More:*
All types: 185% (soit 2.85 de multiplicateur)
Chaos: 39% (soit 1.39 de mult)
GEMME: 154% (soit 2.54 de mult)
Le multiplicateur total est donc de *10*

Ce qui fait
677 * 7.01 * 10 ~= 47500
863 * 7.01 * 10 ~= 60500

ca fait 54000 avg hit et 162k DPS 

Et tout ca ne prend pas en compte Wither, le fait qu'en mettant plus de vie et de force je vais augmenter la base de dommages, et l'aura de Death's Oath n'est meme pas dans le calcul.

(et une fois n'est pas coutume, un arbre "level 100" https://pastebin.com/3ZRgUKyV )

----------


## Drup

Pour m'amuser, j'ai fait un test: Avec un doomfletch (et du stuff que j'ai pris sur un ancien perso ranger, pas dément mais pas naze), j'arrive assez facilement a 50K+ dps sur ice shot GMP, 5L sans compter le shotgun des cônes, le tout lvl 90. Deux ascendency sont viables, raider (plus de DPS) ou deadeye (plus d'AoE). Après, si tu remplaces par split arrow, bah c'est strictement meilleur sur tout les plans ....

Ice shot est vraiment pas super bon en ce moment, même avec la jewel. Mécaniquement, le skill est plutôt pénible: les cônes shotgun, donc ca tue assez bien les monstres à l'arrière du pack ... mais ça fait pas trop de dégât a ceux qui sont devant. Du coup ca a tendance a souvent laisser des trucs encore vivant. Le skill serait bien meilleur si l'AoE n'était pas un cône ...

Entre split arrow/lightning arrow/tornado shot qui sont bien meilleur pour l'AoE et barrage/blast rain qui sont nettement plus fort en single target, il n'a plus trop de place. En plus, c'est vraiment facile d'avoir une full conversion elem sans passer par Ice shot avec les nouveaux noeuds cold/proj.

C'est dommage, il est plutot joli.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'ai envie de me prendre encore des stash ils refont vite une promo SVP !


https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...ge/1#p14656750




> Hey guys, just a quick note. You've probably seen that we generally run a stash tab sale every three weeks. This usually misses our launch weekends due to luck, but if we followed our three week schedule, it'd occur alongside the 3.0.0 launch this weekend. It's already going to be quite a busy weekend for us, so I'm moving the stash tab sale to the following weekend. I'm very sorry about any inconvenience this causes, but here's to hoping we have a smooth launch. We have certainly ordered a lot more servers than we have ever had before!


Donc la promo sur les stashs ça devait être ce week end mais ils la décalent au week end prochain.

----------


## Isdrydge

> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...ge/1#p14656750
> 
> 
> 
> Donc la promo sur les stashs ça devait être ce week end mais ils la décalent au week end prochain.


merci pour l'info

----------


## Jalkar

> Bon bon bon; Path of Building toujours pas a jour, j'arrive neanmoins a ceci https://pastebin.com/HQk1hLLS
> C'est une base interessante, sur plusieurs points:
> - les slots de rings, amulette, belt sont ouverts. Trouver de bons rares pour booster la vie, la force, les resists (dont chaos) sera possible.
> - pour les gants, Meginord's Vise sera un bon item de leveling, avant de peut etre trouver mieux en end game (meme si je doute que je trouverai quelque chose qui me donnera autant de vie et de strength).
> - The Magnate et Belt of the Deceiver seront aussi tres bien pour le levelling, avant de trouver mieux en end game.
> - Death's Oath n'est pas encore corrige dans cette version, et donc il me manque 65 max life sur l'item.
> - PoB ne simule apparament pas encore le More Multiplier indecent du Dark Pact self cast. Il ne gere apparement pas le 6% max life non plus dans sa base.
> 
> En faisant les calculs a la main en plus des bases que fournit PoB, j'arrive aux chiffres suivants
> ...


Je pense que ton calcul des MORE est faux. Tu rajoutes trop de %
1 +(1,85+0,39+1,54) =4,78

----------


## doomeer

Merci Dirian et Drup pour vos remarques sur Ice Shot. En poussant l’arbre je pense arriver à 20K dps facilement avec GMP en fait, mais peut-être pas beaucoup plus. Je vais peut-être plutôt me tourner sur split arrow…

J’aimerais quand même tester des dégâts de froid pour voir les changements du patch ; Split Arrow converti en cold damage c’est raisonnable ? Je me demande si je vais pas devoir sacrifier trop de DPS pour convertir.

Edit : effectivement les nœuds jusqu’à Winter Spirit donnent 40% de conversion vers cold et pas mal de +% inc cold damage, donc ça a l’air tout à fait viable  ::):

----------


## Isdrydge

Bon FilterBlade devrait être mis à jour vendredi ! Bonne news !

Pour les joueurs plus récent, j'ai trouvé ca, j'ai pas écouté mais ca me semble assez complet :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JPV...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Ravine

> Je pense que ton calcul des MORE est faux. Tu rajoutes trop de %
> 1 +(1,85+0,39+1,54) =4,78


Non non il est correct. J'ai refais les bidouilles plusieurs fois pour confirmer les chiffres de PoB avant d'injecter le 152 more (que j'ai colle a 154% de maniere erronee)

Ce que tu decris c'est le calcul pour les increased. Les More sont multiplicatifs, pas additifs. Le 185% est le resultat de la multiplication des more multipliers dispos. Et 185% more c'est un multiplicateur de 2.85 ( 1 + (185/100))
Si tu ouvres dans PoB et tu fais un mouse over sur le 185% tu auras la liste des more multipliers consideres. De memoire il les liste comme suivant
10% more (Zerker Ascendant)
17% more (Arcane Surge actif)
44% more (Controlled Destruction)
54% more (Concentrated Effect)

Si tu les additionnes tu arrives a 125%, et ca ne colle pas. 

En prenant un calcul theorique avec 3 increased differents, et 2 more multipliers differents, la formule de degats finaux est la suivante:
Base * *(1 + (increased#1 + increased#2 + increased#3))* * *(1 + more#1) * (1 + more#2)*

remarque bien que les More sont multiplicatifs dans la formule, pas additifs.

En prenant les More listes plus haut, ca donne


```
1.10 * 1.17 * 1.44 * 1.54 = 2.85
```

auquel on inclut le 39% more de Void Manipulation


```
2.85 * 1.39 = 3.97
```

auquel on inclut le 152% more de Dark Pact en self inflicted


```
3.97 * 2.52 = 9.997 (arrondi a 10)
```

Est ce que c'est plus clair decompose comme ca?

PS: le probleme de l'expression en % c'est que quand on dit "50% d'augmentation", c'est reelement une multiplication par 1.50

----------


## Isdrydge

Y'a bcp de monde qui prend slayer au lieu de glad, c'est vraiment au dessus ?

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est différent

----------


## Zerger

Je vais ptete monter un Pathfinder Elemental Hit pour mon premier perso HC, j'ai reflechi à un build sympa

----------


## Ktk

S'ils ne changent pas les valeurs de Dark Pact, ça a l'air de pouvoir taper très fort.

----------


## Kohtsaro

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...al_30_passive/




> The v1.4.53 update for Path of Building is now live.
> This update includes the final version of the 3.0 passive tree


J'en profite pour demander si vous avez un build pour un mage, basé sur presque n'importe quoi (je suis pas sur d'aimer les totems) avec des recommandations pour l'équipements (quelles stats il faut privilégier ect). C'est pour faire du coop avec une classe au CaC certainement (je prend aussi les conseils pour lui). J'ai pas envie de chercher à optimiser tel ou tel build, je sais que je recommencerai pas un autre perso donc si je pouvais avoir un truc solide au départ ça éviterai de me dégoutter du jeu parce que j'ai un build pourri qui vaux rien en End game.

Merci.

----------


## Ravine

> https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...al_30_passive/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				The v1.4.53 update for Path of Building is now live.
> This update includes the final version of the 3.0 passive tree


Du coup si y'a quelqu'un qui peut tester mon setup sur le dernier PoB et me dire si Dark Pact en self cast est considere

----------


## Jalkar

> Non non il est correct. J'ai refais les bidouilles plusieurs fois pour confirmer les chiffres de PoB avant d'injecter le 152 more (que j'ai colle a 154% de maniere erronee)
> 
> Ce que tu decris c'est le calcul pour les increased. Les More sont multiplicatifs, pas additifs. Le 185% est le resultat de la multiplication des more multipliers dispos. Et 185% more c'est un multiplicateur de 2.85 ( 1 + (185/100))
> Si tu ouvres dans PoB et tu fais un mouse over sur le 185% tu auras la liste des more multipliers consideres. De memoire il les liste comme suivant
> 10% more (Zerker Ascendant)
> 17% more (Arcane Surge actif)
> 44% more (Controlled Destruction)
> 54% more (Concentrated Effect)
> 
> ...


Ah ok, je vois ou est mon erreur  ::): 

PAr contre 2 MORE Identique (genre Arcane surge et Controlled Destruction qui font tout les deux du MORE SPELL DMG) tu les additionnes ou les multiplies?

sinon non Dark Pact n'est pas géré correctement (il manque le 6% de vie et le More dmg)

----------


## Ravine

Tu les multiplies. Le fait qu'ils soient du meme type ne change rien dans la facon dont ils sont appliques. 10% more spell, 15% more spell et 25% more spell vont s'appliquer multiplicativement, 1.10 * 1.15 * 1.25
S'ils etaient differents ils s'appliqueraient peut etre pour partie, mais dans ce cas, la seule chose qui changerait serait la base sur laquelle ils s'appliquent, pas la facon dont ils se combinent avec les autres multiplicateurs.

----------


## Dirian

J'arrive a 135k dps et 91% de chance to freeze avec mon nouveau build Ice Shot.
La 3.0 va vraiment me plaire  ::):

----------


## doomeer

Ah quand même ! C'est quoi qui te donne autant ?

----------


## Jalkar

> Tu les multiplies. Le fait qu'ils soient du meme type ne change rien dans la facon dont ils sont appliques. 10% more spell, 15% more spell et 25% more spell vont s'appliquer multiplicativement, 1.10 * 1.15 * 1.25
> S'ils etaient differents ils s'appliqueraient peut etre pour partie, mais dans ce cas, la seule chose qui changerait serait la base sur laquelle ils s'appliquent, pas la facon dont ils se combinent avec les autres multiplicateurs.


PoB mis à jour pour Dark pact

ton build atteint les 180k dps (200k avec spell echo plutôt que added chaos)

----------


## Ravine

Oui mais Spell Echo suce la vie plus rapidement que je ne pourrais le leech.
Merci pour la verification. Donc y'a du potentiel pour depasser les 200k sans spell echo (vu qu'il reste de la place en +life/+str sur le matos  ::):  )

A voir apres leurs tests internes (Mark_GGG mets en garde sur les chiffres, et ils vont probablement baisser le more multiplier en self cast avant la release).

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Bon... je vous remercie pas les gars... à cause de vous, j'ai finalement installé et pas arrêté de bidouiller des trucs sur PoB depuis hier !

Je sens que pour ce début de league ça va être Path of Scion pour moi ! Après l'avoir jouer avant Ascendancy à la sortie d'ED, je me suis mitonner une petite V2 de mon build ED qui devrait être pas trop mal...
Et suite à mon idée d'utiliser aussi Death's Oath mais sur une config double dégen en combinaison avec RF (en se concentrant sur des nodes DoT purs), j'ai un autre build Scion qu'il pourrait faire l'affaire si l'aura de dégen vaut vraiment le coup en terme de dommage support ! À voir !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Dirian

@doomer

a importer dans PoB:


```
eNrFWutT4koW_zz8FV1U3S239vLIgxBcvLdAQRlFEcTR-WI1SQPRPLA7EZlb87_v6U4i4Wnr3N2dmsKQ_M6zz-lzTof6n6-ei14IZU7gH-WVYjmPiG8FtuNPjvLDm3bBzP_5R67ew-H0atyMHJc_-SP3pS6ukUteiHuUr6l5FGI6IeFtykp7AFYj7NtOeBlQDwPqMvBJeu8of06xEy789EaXUMtxCWMpznIxY5fYI0f5PvYnhOYRZhbx7ePlA67W2PFt_tDDjj8IrCcSntIgmh3lQacXh8y7gQ3ITrd31b9JhR3TiKQKgTFf6j0XLwgdhDhEDD6O8g3wCZ6QE-zBJzDCbgRcdLWqqEW9ampqJV_aTjmYEWK_UWhFRa_pfwe2R0lrPCZW6LyQYwo2TLFvLVWr7qL7KLYbuaEzcx3u0wSvFHdae7bBXCmXd4FvghC7J73BEqvpFcUsGtWaqhnVyn66IHyj2ymhi318HLAlUjd2-j5cGqjv9HqfPGeBtZ3sTsjrG0o11T38VpDKTmTHX1qhGPsUXEEqyi7khTNerpJW1ow9UWkdcnTHt5aMK8Y-xkOfEkboSzac94hYJelB7pOsEbtDiBP2yYT4GTHF_XIuCLGmp7A79HG4dEBFM4vlql5VjJpeLav7AmqZN4a512ccnPXZ3jDd4jFFM-UoNhxWLdYMc3cCcepVrylGUdmH3u40pWYW1Zq5U8uWT-hkMZg6xLXf94LwWZYk6zu9LCNk1Sgpku2W7SZ9wbygZXYAfb89MX4ldbSdG26XuIQAiU02dtG_kaRHg0deONwP0jWoF0RUciFjsFT496YL5liwpYvq2id2BMoFEuvYDV6IB4Ev6iYU9kyF0nYuS9OFrmDN5n2muO6HKBphiK2nk8CerDtW0_ZK2UayU0rboeAo5mRKW6Gyc9c6DnhqrKJ3V5oLZzINfejrPiBgigO2DjcktL-CvuoYz943eGmCNMmaHfKilsZsp6mXRLfLr46xazHBpuPPohD5og_1HGY9jKLxmDebeWBLRf_cardbxzed21YiOUvCnhzXffAjb8Qbrfgv71lj5ICIjEBW4Lp4xoh9lB9jlwFvBy4HnHYA-4AVSuGhSUsaWRk0b7SktBDNqwySt5WyiiYJIe2Gm8WM8LVkUiRNV1bnXuAw2JJkoJ2J74SSviUWXkgh38qUFLoLARhPB3J-gE2LOqMoJHJw0TpK6cHbJRngSqcgpXFci6R4JyVbBpvsYVJrJ1LoBj8R-TU5IWMYpxMv10vp7lEXocuQTcYYxq1T4l1H2IVxGHYAGJuXty_i-dp3XNhVAspvseYCRqijfAgzbDy8CmbwOIKmEKIxJN6hethgs-ni1cH_wLOA_ZuhbxRm5d_RzTwoQGj7IWpQGszRdQTjZDI9N8RsKbgJRaGs5pGLR1wDfiyAR27GROYGsHd-I8DfR-oGB07MtftSB53Tc4IKkPGHHWDTpjCnjXjioOfU-HJGjLBPbJa8vcjiY-eXhJiMAz5gQsw7tqAZ2AuUdjoyRvAVerOiY5HBlE-m4k4P01CIfM4u59ujpUo7rQR-KMOw6_jiNGUQeV7gE1uUqtPAJV7shd2KDaLZDAKmYdtABbU0PcnIsOWRMiCxwpnbb5av2bQOWVqzYu1O04QqiOuCtijzCzbGMdhyRWuYdpWyWr2RJUqhuRNOUdzUMUkFuE094pMQckz0sXKihSuydHLSBm4wJ3TZ07OsvD3iYjqUJZQT2KbE_7GAZaETcuUPoH2C7gbS8QfxYRv3FrL28thu_p0JLJWtSsagM0Kxa1-NOxbZm7E7TYgZoGCMliw-Fr8r6uCQ8vFfUnaM3uSpb017h4cUdu960pngu7yBJv5HRYgiJS3Fm_Ew_N_GwEpQz0BLUfw-FwKCHmUZ_PIGBgTQ531Kmyzpr-sRUQYZDl34J5Xh9OjKR0sOn9cp0x98Rpd18l92zn9nF_x4Af9ssV1LuORKdKM3lBCE4yQS1ErSWMKXWMlh_0JcfJmG4Ywdlkrz-bw4g44yGJNXKCVFK_BKM8wYsCgIEwqwWZFSA_41G52TxumVP767VR5s5dS1FpcRxoXbnlGrBEpt1JjcudHV-HFk9ie338_Ny2HjbtoCj_Q62uk5mxdGT4Z51r4n4e101Pn-dfbt0Xmah_OhT-8rhvbwrcIeOx1y_dorRLRt3o3PfaXJmsMhadKebt98v-hXrvSrsd78Ory9vfDnp93L6PJbOJw81qaDefnyBEw4Xziti8p9YX6vtC4Ki147fHygPTKZRMb3iXbzVX12B8aZHZUfvhvHM3J9__h43zk7mzHP07Un_GJeV--7P57c_tnlo_JwbtxdtJVBa6SeOc3x06IxtE7btHDV-1ptdc_m3x-m3lVZ02_Ni5dHtWC1w9veMOwOnYl9_Xhyrx1Xu8R-PT8nwQ1pDnzNfL0-OhILUUpXoh6_62LxsiTfkB_YhAdPtWZAdECUefxbcvKxCdPUqqFJ4FRTr1ZkcIZSM2TkGoamy-C0mlmTkavUTBl-umGaqpQdVVXG3oquqFUJnKFqMstRqSg1GZxu8jcREmIVU8rNYIVUGBjlqibjFk3XTU1qeQ1NkcEphhQ_Va8pUm7RlS1RBTviMqXgS7z51Ut8d-QXl0FIxDN-M_0i9s5bh8wRI5ha00FIeZPyIwi8e37oWjGKWrlWMaq1sqKCDWwazM8IDrt49jZJc3Ay6Ksxgh9onTjjMaHi9CDd3jnwjh-0GkrR0GuGqVZNPXkfUefTHEt28exkFzEyIFbg2_GYJG7HguMzSYCiF0wd7Ieiz-NHF0kP1Yfb4eIQDX3nOSK5CyigZEHSE4VTF1OS63gzAsQuagbz3G3M5xCGDILUYrlYXr9lZG_9pT4YP_l9bRUKfQQYHub65DlyKGFIeAcZxu9IVVR0Ql65WNexnJAdIi33V6L_ofrzwCgo6j9_Q45vUYIZ1MDtA17sDLYk1X4eqOWCqn-GVpenjQdLFNfe3IFSKReUamWFMH07ktDloJQzFNuFwgBxURpcrsMOFFChvMIpFcYPanP_OjBBVrksmHj41fEiD_Hzuhx0awxZ2I8XNkQjgsR7IjtrYRtTcTAhMqUb2OI3GYjyT0ihYiUNnCSXdiLUXQglfq6981x_53nlnefGO8_TV3UlnhhbMkRNzdiWIVsP3XLbz9w-nQZKOSdiYG2tLSui2FqgPg6hMc3mxClYCCssmkxUQW-dcRyFuQNzPWXW4kYrF3QuDOJGNJTxmSk_ps-9PVsSH0_5HHcSxWcaCP7z9tghmXxRfqrl3_gQvRbDwN4Hz4TAJZWVBHfWGhh40A56zFDrNaR4hfagCmEPKlrizQLnDK08-UGy-ujAj_L3kNx6MIQzj8_T-VU81yQ5K74wbhfMAM6bdQg2QwSifQa7No0twMiHojBaCMxiX9Qp_-esMDeifuAG6auq5Iw3U1rTnw5sgjLdVfouKylGewpRtuZkeZ66wQs_3tqo1DLKraDaLmZPSNnPKgZp-0ENL3JJKMNIlVJ802ErqGYQhJIeQIM5f3P5vmL6flCTuFL2Vd5hkz1X3wfsw3b13tKkzpKw8Yy43nsLJERurk8c_hCYou8TDZV45xv4Y2ey8QYX4jl7JgCrNAoCl2A_adc23_ny4BdnZkPGzw64F7cR1UupxHpp_YeX_wEJgw5Q
```

En item, uniquement un lioneye's glare et un asphyxia's wrath de requis sur le build.
Ca laisse tout les autre emplacements pour encore augmenter le dps. Bien sur, il ne faut pas négliger les defenses.

Mon but avec Ice Shot n'a jamais ete de clean les maps avec, mais de faire du perma freeze sur a peu pres tout.
J'utilise principalement split arrow pour clean les mobs, et ice shot pour les rare/unique. la configuration de split arrow peu varier, et un 4L Split arrow/chain/curse on hit/frostbite suffi generalement a clean les mobs blanc et bleu. Avec un 5L on peut passer sur ice shot + gmp.

Là, actuellement, avec l'arc et le quiver, le peux freeze tout les mobs jusqu'a 1M65 life, le reste sera seulement chill. Et c'est loin d'etre le meilleur arc possible  ::P: 

edit: oups, oublié d'enlever a truc a la con, empower 4 sur herald of ice et hatred. mais osef vu ca ne scale que tres peu leur damage. donc passage a 132kdps avec ice shot.

----------


## Jalkar

> Oui mais Spell Echo suce la vie plus rapidement que je ne pourrais le leech.
> Merci pour la verification. Donc y'a du potentiel pour depasser les 200k sans spell echo (vu qu'il reste de la place en +life/+str sur le matos  )
> 
> A voir apres leurs tests internes (Mark_GGG mets en garde sur les chiffres, et ils vont probablement baisser le more multiplier en self cast avant la release).


en passant sur un staff +3 chaos et la kaom ya moyen de taper largement au dessus des 260k

----------


## Ravine

Probablement

Mais dans ce cas tu devras aussi changer pour une autre ascendance (pure berzerker), ou trouver un moyen de faire un DoT pour pouvoir declencher le conditionnel du Ascendant Trickster
- The Ascendant's Trickster skill now grants *50% increased Recovery Rate of Life, Mana and Energy Shield* if you've *Killed an Enemy affected by your Damage Over Time Recently* (up from 30%), and 15 Mana Regenerated per second if you've used a Movement Skill recently (rather than 100% increased Mana Regeneration if you've used a Movement Skill Recently).

Avec cet arbre il faudra aussi trouver de l'intelligence ou de la dex pour compenser la perte de stats de Death's Oath, et/ou enlever Inertia et Efficient Training pour rattraper la perte. Ce qui entrainera la perte de Strength et donc de vie et baissera Iron Will.
Et en passant en baton tu perds la regen/def/max life du bouclier, mais tu gagnes en DPS.

Et je pense que ca ne sera pas le meme prix non plus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah et avec le nouvel arbre, je n'ai pas vu de remarque sur les nouvelles lignes dans les clusters d'armes "increased damage with ailments". Ca va permettre de fournir de l'increased pour augmenter les bases, pour ensuite augmenter avec du More, et donc faire des builds poison/bleed plus viables que pendant la beta

http://imgur.com/EnT6MCO

----------


## doomeer

Merci Dirian, je regarderai ça ce soir !

----------


## Drup

Dirian: 150% increase life, pas de leech, pas phase acro et pas vraiment de défense a part le freeze ? Je le jouerais pas  ::P: 

Accessoirement, pour avoir un DPS vaguement réaliste, il faut sélectionner "Standard Boss" dans la config de PoB, histoire de donner des resist vaguement décente.

Je suis d'avis que la version crit (ou tu prends juste fingers of frost, mais tu vas pas jusqu'a heart of ice et tu prends tout les noeuds crits bow a la place) est mieux. Tu freeze autant, mais tu cognes plus fort. Puis master surgeon ftw.

----------


## Dirian

> 150% increase life, pas de leech, pas phase acro et pas vraiment de défense a part le freeze ? Je le jouerais pas


Honnetement ? Mon premier build Ice Shot date de la 1.2 (oui ca date) avec un skilltree tres similaire donc, et seulement 130% max life & 55% de freeze chance. on ne pouvais pas vraiment avoir mieux a l'epoque pour le freeze chance avec un build non crit. Et pourtant avec moins de life et la meme defense, j'ai clean toutes les maps du jeu.
Ice Shot est un skill TRES defensif.

Apres rien ne t'empeche de rearanger l'arbre a ta convenance  :;): 

Et je doute moi meme jouer ce build tel quel, 91% freeze chance c'est trop (on peut meme aller jusqu'a 100% en switchant une gem du 6L par elemental proliferation) !

----------


## Drup

Dirian: d'ailleurs, t'as the halcyon (l'amu breach tul) qui est très fort pour ce genre de build.

----------


## Tenebris

Tite question, est-ce que un build axé sur les pets est viable maintenant?

----------


## Zephy

Ca l'a toujours été , encore plus maintenant   :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça dépend si t'as mangé du chili ou du choux avant mais ouais avec poison et chaos le DOT arrache pas mal

















 ::ninja::

----------


## Tenebris

> Ca l'a toujours été , encore plus maintenant


Cool, au risque de faire un truc moisi, je tenterai donc un build axé pet au feeling :D




> Ça dépend si t'as mangé du chili ou du choux avant mais ouais avec poison et chaos le DOT arrache pas mal


Du coup, chili entre les lignes, poison et chaos c'est idéal pour build pet  ::P:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...al_30_passive/
> 
> 
> 
> J'en profite pour demander si vous avez un build pour un mage, basé sur presque n'importe quoi (je suis pas sur d'aimer les totems) avec des recommandations pour l'équipements (quelles stats il faut privilégier ect). C'est pour faire du coop avec une classe au CaC certainement (je prend aussi les conseils pour lui). J'ai pas envie de chercher à optimiser tel ou tel build, je sais que je recommencerai pas un autre perso donc si je pouvais avoir un truc solide au départ ça éviterai de me dégoutter du jeu parce que j'ai un build pourri qui vaux rien en End game.
> 
> Merci.


Hmmm, à vue de pif un nécro avec auras pourrait convenir. Ca demande pas des tonnes de stuff pour être rigolo de suite, et ça fonctionne très bien en groupe.

Exemple dans ce goût là : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1930570

----------


## doomeer

@dirian : c’est fou, si je désalloue TOUS tes points de skill ton build a deux fois plus de DPS que mon premier jet… Doit y avoir un truc que j’ai pas compris :P

----------


## Leybi

T'as bien mis une arme ? Vu que Ice Shot scale directement sur l'arc
edit: hésite pas à link qu'on puisse importe ton build et voir ce qui va pas ! Path of Building est clairement pas simple à utiliser

----------


## doomeer

Oui oui j’ai bien mis une arme :D Voilà l’export :


```
eNrVW-lz2koS_xz-iilXvS2nHLBuCa_9tjA-QuKDAHaOL6lBGkC2DqzDNnnl_317RhISIInxOrtb79UrR0d3z_Sve_qYEYf_enYd9EiC0Pa9ox2xJewg4pm-ZXvTo52b0VnT2PnXn43DPo5m15Pj2Hbomz8b7w7ZNXLII3GOdtrAFuFgSqLbTJT8E56NsWfZ0ZUfuBiornyPZM-Odj4H2I4WXvbgkgSm7ZAwzOhMB4fhFXbJ0c4Ae1MS7CAcmsSzuvmLE4ItsgBiF9ve0DfvSXQe-PEcNNlBjzZ5uvQtIOtd9q8Ho2ykbhCTbDagybvDvoMXJBhGOEIh_Dna6QAgeEpOsAt_QRB2YpCiiqLUknRR3NkvZxvOCbGW5FJLlw3jd9D2A3I6mRAzsh9JNwAFZtgz83lpVXyvpb2MncieOzaFOqUXW2oVx8cN4aIgVBGP_Ag7J_1hTqsIgthSDEMwDM2oZ_OjJVvlAJfYw10_zCnlauijgn6aUkU2IA9FSr1y6BPynI-qSzXyipSSWEnZ83I19Lr5FQmVSn0v7EnBiaW2XuOT5gGl7nlmjlBbqhN84wUkJMFjwZnrhlhl6cOaJwUdahyIMg7IlHjbXYGSXhBizs4hKAxwlCsvq2pLEnRZVETJkKU6X1ryGLVr2DygxEW8JKVObAlcNQOscrwCLcq4ipaoVq9kSl0OmCRVgnTqkWC6GM5s4ljbbcKgKrIUIRN4xuA0fpGlXKdq1kdMU1chNmjVPpIolHCsmr_a_sQhBFgsshY3Vfk3svQD_46mCueVfJ3A9eOA05IJcVFvrZKhP1uEtglhnGXTAbFimJ3PYcpL_5G44PAsVUIiLyalSrscO1AFrCldp4vjvIqjE0XYvD_xrek6sopcO0oZi1w5zJkdAFKhXchnTbE6d_t0eaxSy9XRcTqLPCji1jmqxc-wH25Qc8z9GsqoLp5vRzVXgJtlTQ3-oXJlynkO91llS6-62DFDJqbnzeMIeazmDO9tx_npxe6Y1knJv7Te3N-gdO3Q_DmOJxNahe7ABAJWVZ-enZ12R73b05RlSNiCQKbvOHgeEutoZ4KdEDhsuBzS4YYQB8yIix7KsrRu5aGmtRXXLFi5ykNJC0neiabrgRuG0WJOqC1DLpZjh3fOfd8OISLxkPamnh1xYktMvOCiXCYqLupLcKukH-DDAWJWYI_jiPCRs3KRax60TOIhXCkVuGac5CIu2WnS5qFNYxiX7dgSGuF7wm-TEzKB1jlF-XA_ix6HzHVDZJEJhgbrnLhfYuxA63u049nOTuH5RdJMs6ehH9BH4fECuqajnQh61qRZZdJYv9thDSG7Z2OxptfBYyqDdvF47NBZMtZ1BkpLxb07hEGyLl6Cjp1Ftx51dJMMZ7TzYk_6OIiY_Ids7kti-ioff21YGghpxcDkISZwv37cYTyfg-4QGmA55MMJBdEp7rnshJhTMOSaPvFIFOCkDKnQT6jRhcpAm0IubY9tfQxj1_U9YrFcc-47xOWem0crfBBKrGSFcyNQ4EQpK9-Y5wEBpiDt_UlePoacYKQCUCYBFUXwzeEMhyAhqa24DLKhfyIBJSJ4h00WeWcKzhOCw8FL2pbxDfhxMfejGQlcG3OOltXBOTxpMZnuMnGBnQkpgJwqjYpZf-tkvhI8971ThxXYWW3OOYclVzokerKj2Sr0h_ssyrA4mIQ_ejkKCEE4CUJMkpiGNLhJZn0zuGAX72ZRNA8P9vefnp5acxzN_Al5Bl1bpu_uz3EYgogm06kZgdD9Dvx33Ol1O-fX3lftpzWYDcQOsWZa2zt_-vTLGMrz0Wnb_35vtsl4QfrfOzeRogzCu4uft77ia1_s_ujc-daMHyY3j5_ag4Fw3787weKw25ceHybWw6nVnMfHFr5sa92uZj3MXOGH1p2TSRBoY_kex9LJ57vZTLmPFEHWPz-Mjp8v56PHO-Pu8seN2LYGg6u7b_IjibuT58-9q7svzeD0-2nnm_ttJDqzaHzR--E-nmo3gSCZN5c_bP88vA6uru7nN2fS-cnJdRQcx81-c3HyqYnn1x-t-HrSi_2vjz9_nbmK9Nz5-jn88uts1vty617dCePFSe_YuIjI4Nsoct2HoSFe693evesMhxejvnH75dm9FrvX3tWn0LXalqbLRtd5-nE7bJuRPlWeJqfKw93YkLSr9uPQk071p6MjZqD9zEKHyW5rmJgrvUMeFLrUy_Q29AcICiWX3qXF-CaZJhqywkEnGYqu8tBpYlvjoJOhs-cZV5bbRptnXLFt8MhTNMOQuPTQJR59FVHSZB6cBV3mkaeqYpvHboqhawYPfpLONz9REblwVtoijzhJFrisq8k84lSAWeeRJ2oGj7ayopTRQaTMlxTcJEHxcJ9GTXpx5UMFT9_Rh9kNi6m3NnlCIcGBORtGAS3-fvm--x26dKXdoj4HVlBFpmw4858-Qr6-xPMssFPatPKUEgLaYp3YUEQErJ4tEn6jWwtCuyVLqqZIOiy3ZKv3sAfahGlwp9dDkqTvOCRQOfuelWQc9jhJpkm7DKTQfwc29iI2Pi2m09J0AI-jxQG68eyHmDROAgj3HjHvG8vKy5uiThD4T-hLDMMGjQF5iO2AhIjpg2StcZuIPkB_ST-1l24cgEpR_lRuCS0BHZMIN3ru3LFNOwoPkNT4K53SgfgiCn8gk_WpyJ8kw4Wob9PTKm-aE0ovxVdA6xE0YidijV2jKUrv_0C2Z0KpBJ1DlrFZU93Yk1UBRT5KOxk0YIo19nYVoakK7-krFz_bbuwi2po1OpYVol1RaIoKe7krtpsSXC5LgzQrw6s0JycJ-hhmV1SsUEGkHPkExwukgt6ZwplSSb9eorRFYFzKkYtIZeKkukolWCkmIXP4S99iJ3sooH9hJbTUxAHkbElUUqhbKbLtrH3qYrmvJeLL_GvoUB-KfG8aE9T4iIOxTU8dKW7rjqUZH5AkSuiEPDd2ZWamoup0C4RZAlajfb-ELTGcJjR1NTWcLjQlSdgwXUMUhO3yEqvixADRDEfozA_uG53Cg9RsJoZViNh2CPWslAI7T3ix9Fc8ofUza6QoTS204lbwpXLwlwtdTsiUUkMMCDZn1PegvkZdP_ZM22kM5zasKGqL5eLtBwRJLaUlrD_Sio-yNb9uQiU3YWFR7KpgnlVrrhsn9_4P8ku6SLnoxZfEAyS1qQipBwiwjEX1ff0g6YpXIfImbOA37RKmLYEmn8gH6UVB2LJs2rwCf-IROYH8IpW8lsApA7p9T5XMg0ci_Pc4zJtigsIbNSrdUsnIytzyAsAgC_IPSGPhP0N07uCA0KxBgNkp80xhi2duTUnrLqvlLlvIVnIxHu9q6y5Q3q0l2XjF5LuSQPPIf8Cr8PNmDsl6wgb4NPg_hMO69ZOGTaoXc34YSpZKnB8yoiTUpNldA8YSVhMq3cJsfAQYIUZ6iWUjNCaIHZ1ZRQ3PcMC2r_5Wjr49PdZQ6FsWi5QJKi3WoMacZUvleh6HyZPVZfLaBaBAzBYF_ZVpNwmyEo-TJS7EvAzEy2pZZuYIry97Iq2FQMy544-BeX1m-Yc2xbW7x9I-F1dZeP5fOea2pK6XOkR3Znto6DuNThjS_RtvM2KKLWkzYgo8uVwqy-Uf3hANoRDQVRYt-CsBFsuMeo69govBbKHkAowS55NU-hBaAXp-WlI7qNsdL5kGawwqiZmPXfoBq6WWRXqEuo4PNSIzfIO--exBMzqmfGsv_xbxT68u_qXymtOePmHHyiIW9JM0P42e_Gbft71otc28IBh6hAPoZRw7dDH4dYQ9CwfWh_wR9A-WCTCv-6qqNVgGW8tUphkH2FxkzV9TTCIB84Xk2IrFsr0lL7xcHoGvUOisS0S07QLBEz9ArJw-9Yi7QDM7or3dwo-Xe-X1ZV1JmN3oGxuFDf-kB3mjj8hvae6MVfsOOoPTRtZaH_s-tJ7Q6Hn36XU3oI2PdYDoFgcoQib28wG68GHN9jKNU-7ENOlHWOqSdklGYdeWj7OPV26J40OdtlAbw3jC3tDvTmtu0sPBAyQJDeYy4EAHSGsXSz6hoSsrUW1t60BTN3YN5JXElc1uWbyXIdmuQbI7I2G0jOXLmhia5tdDqr4d9_Yb0TWK6IoNuQarPUkWS7Zr6g3S3jRIOeaiUAM61AWPJGycB_Z8DoOkt6_GW_odfv4mvHV5Fe9dUYHUWRVlVs63KP6vhl8rg397iCo1kFhjoI_EcUnEOkXUJ070etvIb7eN_kbbCKuRZk8xXo23zu3uUgmaHTd2AMXOFEdg_OSmHMi_mOEOwG7aS0UczknaEt1IIdbq94j6knILWis3OVyKuOrK-XgvUOxpbGcWsIASnnhTul_nWWCuiDiOPSXLXcE2pRH1mj3c3-vEcgnsA2q6QQzlAbvagrimSauQq6tAvg1VSalBtVACbdRHqvb7QFKqQBri-XzGRuYBStD-H0DpxipS7JOVFaR43Uk3tkOllkB1TAPgBe366SZ6dTRcTtkw9Je1SPYbkZLVCqQMRaRQLTdlVyDZ0w1OmEBMLU4bh1zlGyedcD5bPNs4K6m-BgBgVSOyupNCG2aZq2EWBZ4mpLA1cQ5qRmHyQQlS0Vngh9HYhvDMNvK2nnDRLkKpcMTlu8JGDv0UB53EycdVCP6n3YtNVhp0KTmfWo-YXd-jpzggJRtro1l_oV9aogp-HKLT5yjAK7y7OjRk75fngDTwBIT8WunPlUIb1QFFqPDkQyx6BYYISbbtyW5CqtfQoVNJtUMYDAhDe-GEgNmYBhh5BIrqRdK__fcbq9-xtWhsLICh42ffRCdFa376LWZfahdoku0YVDibVzeJksKgIEiqFFT45KKEiDWCOYVRQgHBqzCQWibDWqDsFxQZYXuTjiaMol6ivEmTFJEFGrFCTkEtMfvRSXr0XnPsXjxh5zEMn2VWqM4cHN6jkk8rNonkeqIqI5dIkuolVboChy-UQoCGT_S3A9tVVOqJyp2rRI66RU6NC3L5YClcHFpW-Sufw-6nHss-dWEfkbBfXvjexJ4CxeH--i-P_w1yPeld
```

Comme j’ai dit c’était un premier jet fait à la va-vite, donc ne vous embêtez pas à commenter, y’aurait juste tout à changer. C’est surtout pour comparer les deux builds et se rendre compte à quel point les petits détails s’accumulent en se multipliant…

----------


## doomeer

Bon j’ai essayé de faire un build split arrow avec conversion en cold pour voir, pour l’instant j’en suis là :


```
eNrNW21z2kgS_hx-xRRVe-WrxKB3CZ-9Wxi_hI2xCWAn3i-uQQygWEhYI8A45f9-PSMJCSzBOPbeXiqxJdHd0_30y3QPyuEfjxMXzUlAHd87KssVqYyIZ_sDxxsdla97Z_tW-Y_fS4dtHI6vhsczx2Wf_F76cMivkUvmxD0q14AtxMGIhDeJKPUOnvWxN3DCSz-YYKC69D2SPDsqfwmwEy695EGLBLbjEkoTOtvFlF7iCTkqd7A3IkEZYWoTb9BIP2BqDR1vwD6cYMfr-vY9Cc8DfzYFY8po7pBFyx8AZbPVvur0ksUawYwkCoExHw7bLl6SoBviEFH4cVSuAyZ4RE7wBH6CIOzOQIpiyJJakQzT1CRTL1fzebtTQgYrHrViaJLxHrTtgJwOh8QOnTlpBGDFGHt2qpxVKdTo9dStmRs6U9dhyMYccjHH5xfiZUkqIu75IXZP2t0VbU2XVKliKZYmGzVT287nhyu-whVa2MMNn6aUWjH-YcZAqXDtDnnIUpqFS5-Qx9SbirJFXpZSkQspm15qhrFNvyyhrBe66sIZpl7SarVtkWkfMOqmZ6eCLXmb4GsvIJQE80xIb1tinaUNFYBkjSgOIcbYISPi7Y4FRnpBiD0-h_rQwWEmmRVLqphqzbIUSSoOOxZMqQd24MWIs3htDdEctOTtehSDpejb-NaxkpWKso06H64tqp16JBgtu2OHuIPdpnOgsixCgGUZBF2fZcm3qZh1jtk2lhpvaKa63aCII2uLohe7n7iEAMuAbNRNXXlHlnbg_2DbhftKvnow8WeBoCcj4qzdtUKG9nhJHRuqON9WO2QwA-18AVe2_DmZQLzz7RJ29MymZBRm5LEL7cCG0dtscd1XcdTDENv3J_5gtImspm5dJY9FLVzmzAkAKepktrP9QvkNn2XHGrFhFpfG0Tj0oJ8TFz_GPt2kNgRUv4J2qoGnu0FNDRBm2TBDfKnUmHyewypvctlVA7s25WKa3nQWIo-3nxOH2nf92XDIeswyiA1423x6dnba6DVvTuOVsyz03nHdO2826bPOKvrNWtWIskt4PiDbd108pWRwVB5il4JsBy67jLcLZcAOheihK4v7VxFq1lkJacE7VhFK1keKKhqngzAMveWUMF9SIZZjV1Tntu9QKEgipM2R54SC2BIbL4UoV_uUEHULAjAaCcRwgJIVOP1ZSMTIea8opAfrkUQI1zoFIY2jrUhIdrxni9DGNUzIdzyFevieiPvkhAxhio5RPqwm1eOQhy5FAzLEMF-dk8nXGXZhCoZeAabl9PFFNFZ7jgtVxQ_YI3q8hJnpqBzC6BrNrFwYH3vrfCTk93wpPvu6uM9ksHke912mJGfdZGC0TNyHQ1gkmeeZNrxSNXnCg4r1IPAXZfSQ1XdDMCtwrCOIOVDEUt0hfDadgoHfCJ763qnLN_mkPxBdbsWGIj60cMIxirZnKqhAfTAgA7b5vG5pzoYYH8qW2p3LdV1_QYK0P6PC0HJGlOUUW5Hp2CYeCQMctVxi63HTsnxiq50FxHtaQlEPRuTK68LWCzvjWeA_EQ9KwGQpunzTJug4rbJVHrKZ6KdQHGx2vBOSyYFyUKfT8fLRwf-CaKL_oegbKD3-hHoLfx8KuxfHJPo6g-gPyq_JnTjBqetD5xBFK1LEkknPwAMQ0LDPDEoB2GZ_Sl8AwN-f_p9JgN3B1bBpC2dFxIL8IWra_6DmaZKAw-49QoWzLOVEK9Z_zAwexKKaR8R_o67VX5MX58_rfehje0wC2sLBvbD3Ip6kCHDWDUTiK74p9wJCEI6U4vxyvL_CTaTcdeeCX3wYh-GUHlSri8WiMgWg_SF5hCCp2P6kOsWUgoh9rvp-CEKrdfhzXG-e1M-vvOH3m35Qk8-1QXh9N_kc_PguG9f7jeHjl-blj1vl7vT2XA09et1fkq5Vq837zSfrcfDXrYrHN-NvMu05D8vz_t3N16dT46vT7p0YMxLuu-fz3m39-32r58wbntysjb6N_evB1-twhB8v7-eGYY70u1GrZgxs2g9uF0pH1SWz21bO9L5hWGSweHrYn965P2b7l4ZpNoLjb3-RTuf7otEwLoe02_BwcN3UBsql9Oj5X1z92LnCeG59nRPc_0E6D-Ztezr5s6tNbaq0h2dha3R67yy-67fkzwtyNXVa-pfxtOFrk-VfrbvlxcP5rdkb3nfJHR19m9eC45trurDt1tPtw9P8h3H15dqcN58a-EbTa1-G324uuQOqiQcOoxN-GrkjvkMejF8sWMwazKIIquWE3cWD30syQ7ZUTYBOsTRTF6Ez5JohQKcahtC6qlqzaiLryjVLRJ5mWJYiZIepiNiryYqhiuAsmaqIPF2XayJ-0yzTsETwU0wx_WRNFsJZq8ki4hRVEvKuoYqI0wFmU0SebFgi1qqalkcHlTBNKbiJit5hlVVFdnHpw7TIPmMPkxteM28cskCU4MAed8PgqBwdTZfRk-9Pbtm5kFYBSAwF_mmmBQlCx_7iM8FhC0-Tos1o42FHjgjYUH_iwEwb8AkqS_idHU3ptYoiK4pk6LquRUdbh6z7o3EJZ9ddEnJ5M0pgVvO9QdSw8cfRRhSdywApmuPAwR58oEXjW7whdeBxuDxA157zMCOlC2h9yZIkW8q5iwNSak6mBJhddOwvSjeRnANozQlSKlJF2nxkZB_9VO6M58YsACvD9KnK-NAxCXGpQx5mDkCKODzIMD4hsBudkEe2ruvYTkiBofQzNuBAed4z9mXl378hx7MDgmEuRfmTUYQGTVnV5z1F2le0X-HVxHmjiQxFO29pT9alfdnU1xiTA-KYrwTzFUWRXSj0EVtKhctNsj0ZVJDWJCWLsdOq0sc9C9aSJC5kgh-dyWyC2KFF6TPAiGzsRZ4NUZ8gflY-yFp4hgPUHfshz5eWP-DfR6OA_YREquhJ5MQZVUih7KRQd1JoOyn0nRTGTorkzLjKciQnWZTEoLxkyZ3CSvlD2K9nhCyVeDhsuN22ZwG2l6gD46o3yqbHORgJzuZdJtLRarSKArK0Z21mz0YIqdK-xhaDEOJTcXSGxI4tS6vPUubGmHXIJ7NobEbwlw2-DsmkjvysSL-xKWkjnEG8B9CEICVZK47zrDXQSaMCfkzR6SMM7Gu8eyZkAKho85NWJhmGdPJEsvpoIC9g38ow68EQJjw6X2RX4BxKkvTlN5TZBdO9s7IOQWFEsLRHoYIHkQUYebBL9JecZvnWJPrfpIi1IwHURJm8BOhhCmEFiH3GISl18XQ6hsBFZy6m95u7gvJiV2DP1fUNJEmLzRSwss5T84MhZCeXLCQywYAGM_ZVRaQRItzDmeD6pBZF5uuFyZ_iWF0lq2DAJmI3BaqxOFmPSv6viWNgpZlQn_vOAGo_I-CJC4GbZ1UxV3S2lcv0PsV6MxKjQF-Lvk69c1qKT8GhJ_FDWuq6jncfXzcCPISacoBYR1WCKBs6jwfowgfgmknZirmj4hm_Y6CvaFdk7IsBY_U4-XL2hrg-tCVLvdSdDfkn7AWrLTfx6fcB1LESj2iI7wNk1LIdjlQytbXWIrYvru8fDT27pzPFuJdShkS7uI7nI6lvQbIxJjSETY2yAd9btYBQ0V4Pqf523GtvRNfKoiuX1C1YfVRUmaG7gfl2h9ReOiQfc2ML5ucuaEJL54EzncIa8e2r4VbeI8zfBLeprsO9J2v7srXe86aHjXHHEe_YAP-r0Tfy0N-93-b5x9rin8_EnZCQj0WoTdzw9a5R3-4a842ukdbrzEfNejXcpmiwmzlg1iczF0Csj6BLQPFNPo4_udsOpIphmc8FVZhbunYjiE6KiLJRG1bL6s8f92SDTXnMXJj2iTeCgQ57A_BISFzXGbFpHcLPeLfwq-Ug1mGgd2bQSvKrXWCp2jpY-ruCpW0BK-l1WJfNWr_MrPBRfz-MZKkIpJ4_xU9CKFmS-n-A0uolnnWozPeDSs6B6piVrgsC4ykJ0HFxHVtprRn680YNekewVH0bWDobMV_g8dHU3opR1_WT15OijTY9JUyazwxJ_OVn5ghTzhJFp3DZL2WOylE7nOFQX4qN6l9KYhaunDnKVl4S8V43pdByKMDPGeXlPBmDJUpegkwI9Zd0LL2yZtVekkQbZUpiFUjJGCUnb6zFR5lbjjGzJ5YCbhTz4y84ck1wRJR31Lzb3TmClO2CCoNCICpy8UDdBXsTcNuakWLadqL8MMuRo--QsyUYRaIxFy0BIwsiVyx0q3Hs8q8S-PE8f4vS94bO6MU7kSy0HXZKdk3ZWyIMlDLq-75LsBfH38sXKSEpsi-Z0DyOw2qy4mF1838w_ReVg5eJ
```

95K DPS, 5K de vie, 50% chance de freeze. C’est déjà mieux, mais je suis sûr qu’on peut faire beaucoup mieux. Seulement je vois pas trop comment :D D’autant que j’utilise des frenzy charges mais je n’ai pas encore résolu le problème de comment les générer (curse on hit poacher's mark sur HoI peut-être, mais faut virer proj. weakness).

Un truc que je comprends pas c’est que PoB me dit que Proj. Weakness me fait 35% de mon DPS. Il a changé avec la 3.0 ? Parce que je vois pas comment c’est possible en fait.

Pour le coup sur ce build là je veux bien des conseils ^^

----------


## Ravine

Sinon, pour info, si vous faites un build Fire, meme pas forcement base sur l'ignite, et meme si vous utilisez Elemental Focus (qui empeche les elemental ailments), Chance to Ignite est une des meilleures gemmes de support pure Fire damage si vous etes en panne d'inspiration pour une gemme 5 ou 6. Avec son 10-29% More Fire Damage, c'est une bonne gemme, pour seulement 120% de mana http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Chan...Ignite+Support

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Un truc que je comprends pas c’est que PoB me dit que Proj. Weakness me fait 35% de mon DPS. Il a changé avec la 3.0 ? Parce que je vois pas comment c’est possible en fait.


Par ce que ta malédiction modifie les dégâts subits par la cible, et pas les dégâts que tu infliges de base. Si tu rajoutes des % de dégâts via des items ou passifs, ça se rajoute dans la formule et ça n'a pas forcément le même impacte (increased damage, more damage, sur une seule partie des dégâts, conversion, flat damage...). A l'opposé, ta malédiction affecte le mob, et donc dans le cas de projectile weakness, si la gemme fait 35% de dégâts subis en plus, ça modifie tous les dégâts infligés.

De la même façon les pénétrations de résistances (ou ne pas les prendre en compte du tout), le shock ground/status, et les malédictions/débuffs (taunts, passifs qui rajoutent un débuff, effets de skills) ça augmente de BEAUCOUP les dégâts infligés.

----------


## Drup

doomer: Quelques remarques génériques:

- Fait des builds en 100 points, surtout quand tu apprends. 110 points grand max.
- Tu as HUITs points dédié au leech de mana!! C'est complétement superflu. Pendant le lvling, tu prends le cluster "essence Sap" et ça suffit. Plus tard, un fois que t'as du dps, tu peux refund et ne garder qu'un node.
- Il faut bien saisir la notion d'opportunity cost, ou "bonus/point dépensé". Tu prends plein de points qui n'augmentent que très peu ton DPS. PoB donne toutes les stats quand tu survoles, c'est pratique.
- Tu prends des noeuds evasion. L'évasion ne sert a rien sauf sur dreamfeather/queen of the forest, tu peux tous virer. Les 40% de dodge d'acrobatics suffisent.
- Si tu peux investir 2 points pour choper une jewel, c'est presque toujours un bon plan. Une jewel, c'est 7% life + 1 gros noeud dmg.
- Charisma est un bon cluster. Ca permet d'avoir Hatred+Herald+Arctic Armor. Arctic Armor est très fort, C'est a mettre sur presque tout les builds.
- Ice bite est maintenant très bien et permet de générer des frenzy charge facilement.
- Comme j'ai dit plus haut, Dans PoB, il vaut mieux comparer le DPS sur les boss, configuration -> Is the enemy a boss -> Standard boss. Ca permet de donner des resist, ce qui est généralement le cas quand tu maps.
- Pour le début, Soit tu considères que tu utilises une tabula, soit tu as un 5L, pas 6L  ::): 
- Pathfinder est ... cher. Il faut se payer plein de flasks a 3ex l'unité, c'est pénible. Deadeye est okish. Raider est plutôt fort et demande très peu d'investissement, donc je te recommande ca.
- En parlant de flask .. non, tu n'auras pas de taste of hate. Ca coute une blinde.  ::): 

Pour le stuff. Atziri's steps valent très peu cher et sont bien. Le reste tu peux le remplir de rare, en attendant de pouvoir te payer Belly of the beast et drillneck, qui sont les deux trucs "cools".

En itérant simplement sur ton build de base et en appliquant ces recettes, on obtient quelque chose d'utilisable: https://pastebin.com/y9E2w5m8
Ca a plus de DPS, plus de tank, et tu peux le faire pour de vrai. Ça cleanera probablement jusqu’à T10 sans trop trop de soucis.

Après, Si tu veux faire mieux, faut changer l'idée du build: Partir crit ca cogne plus fort, tes flasks se remplissent plus vite, tu freeze/shock mieux et le knockback de king of the hill te donne un bon crowd control.

Perso, je vais probablement jouer ca: https://pastebin.com/zSwrghTL
C'est mieux, mais le stuff est un plus cher. C'est surtout un build de farm  ::P: 

Si tu vas sur le forum off, il y a un build bow par neversink qui est très complet. Je crois qu'il a prévu de le mettre a jour pour la 3.0, mais il contient plein de tips pour le lvling qui sont toujours valide.

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...ge/1#p14659848

Petite modif qui a une importance certaine : le bleed monte à 70% du hit initial, mais quand la cible bouge les dégâts ne sont pas doublés mais triplés (70 +2x70 et pas 70+70).

----------


## GUESH

Bon bah je ne travaille pas demain finalement, je vais être obligé de jouer du coup. Zut alors !

----------


## Vargr

> Si tu vas sur le forum off, il y a un build bow par neversink qui est très complet. Je crois qu'il a prévu de le mettre a jour pour la 3.0, mais il contient plein de tips pour le lvling qui sont toujours valide.


Le topic de Neversink et celui de Sarang viennent d'être mis en 3.0 !

----------


## doomeer

> Par ce que ta malédiction modifie les dégâts subits par la cible, et pas les dégâts que tu infliges de base.


Aaah, donc "take increased damage" c’est pas "+% inc damage contre eux" en fait. Je savais pour les résistances parce que c’est logique mais là j’avoue le wording m’a eu :D Merci !




> - Fait des builds en 100 points, surtout quand tu apprends. 110 points grand max.


Ben mon build est en 110 points :P (Oublie le premier build, c’était juste pour voir vite fait ^^) Je joue depuis la béta (mais pas toutes les leagues) et mes deux derniers persos ont dépassé le niveau 90. Je vise des builds qui sont viables au niveau 75 on va dire mais après je mets quand même les points jusqu’à 90 pour voir le potentiel.



> - Tu as HUITs points dédié au leech de mana!! C'est complétement superflu. Pendant le lvling, tu prends le cluster "essence Sap" et ça suffit. Plus tard, un fois que t'as du dps, tu peux refund et ne garder qu'un node.


Ok, j’avais aucune idée vu que d’habitude je fais des Witch qui n’ont pas besoin de leech le mana. Et je n’avais pas vu essence sap. Merci :D



> - Il faut bien saisir la notion d'opportunity cost, ou "bonus/point dépensé". Tu prends plein de points qui n'augmentent que très peu ton DPS. PoB donne toutes les stats quand tu survoles, c'est pratique.


Oui je sais bien cette notion mais justement, là j’ai essayé de changer deux trois trucs en gardant le même nombre de points et je n’arrivais pas à mieux (je n’ai pas testé de tout refaire en crit par contre), d’où ma demande d’aide  ::): 



> - Tu prends des noeuds evasion. L'évasion ne sert a rien sauf sur dreamfeather/queen of the forest, tu peux tous virer. Les 40% de dodge d'acrobatics suffisent.


Ah bon ? Je vois souvent sur reddit des gens dire que l’evasion c’est pas ouf, mais je ne pensais pas que c’était au point de ne pas mettre de node du tout. PoB me donne 56% d’evade chance, je sais pas combien il me donne sans les nodes remarque. Mais du coup tu prendrais des armures evasion ou pas ?

Edit : en fait après avoir vu ton build je vois que tu prends quand même les nodes "evasion + life" (logique) donc c’est moins de nodes en moins que ce je croyais. Effectivement ça paraît raisonnable !



> - Si tu peux investir 2 points pour choper une jewel, c'est presque toujours un bon plan. Une jewel, c'est 7% life + 1 gros noeud dmg.


Oui je m’étais noté ça dans un coin de la tête mais en pratique les jewel je les récupère très tard (par flemme :P), donc je me suis dit que j’allais faire un build sans pour voir vite fait ce que ça donne et que je le tweakerais en approchant du lvl 80.



> - Charisma est un bon cluster. Ca permet d'avoir Hatred+Herald+Arctic Armor. Arctic Armor est très fort, C'est a mettre sur presque tout les builds.


C’est rigolo parce qu’avant de me coucher la recherche que j’ai fait dans PoB c’est justement "reserv" pour voir où étaient les nodes et j’avais vu Charisma. Je note l’idée en tout cas  ::): 



> - Ice bite est maintenant très bien et permet de générer des frenzy charge facilement.


Ok super, je me demandais justement (comme en plus le wiki n’a pas les gemmes mises à jour).

Sinon j’ai aussi pensé à mettre frenzy en sort single target (boss en particulier) qui aurait du coup aussi servi à générer les charges, même si c’est plus chiant que de les maintenir sans rien faire :P Mais il me semble que tornado shot est mieux contre les boss (en tout cas c’était le cas il y a quelques années) donc je sais pas encore.



> - Comme j'ai dit plus haut, Dans PoB, il vaut mieux comparer le DPS sur les boss, configuration -> Is the enemy a boss -> Standard boss. Ca permet de donner des resist, ce qui est généralement le cas quand tu maps.


Oui j’avais vu  ::): 



> - Pour le début, Soit tu considères que tu utilises une tabula, soit tu as un 5L, pas 6L


Haha oui, encore une fois j’ai juste mis la 6e gemme pour voir le potentiel. En pratique je suis bien content avec une 5L (même si mes deux derniers persos avaient chacun leur 6L, wouhou).



> - Pathfinder est ... cher. Il faut se payer plein de flasks a 3ex l'unité, c'est pénible. Deadeye est okish. Raider est plutôt fort et demande très peu d'investissement, donc je te recommande ca.
> - En parlant de flask .. non, tu n'auras pas de taste of hate. Ca coute une blinde.


Ah pour taste of hate justement poe.trade ne me donnait pas le prix donc j’ai mis ça au pif (il me fallait une flasque pour tester les bonus du Pathfinder, je n’ai vu la checkbox "Do you have a flask active" qu’après) en me disant que ça changerait sûrement. Du coup merci pour la confirmation :P

Je me disais que même si je n’ai que des flasks de vie / granite / etc. le pathfinder avait l’air pas mal, mais tu sembles dire le contraire, c’est bon à savoir. J’avais hésité avec le Raider pour les frenzy charges et avec le deadeye pour le +1 chain… Opportunity cost, encore une fois.



> Pour le stuff. Atziri's steps valent très peu cher et sont bien. Le reste tu peux le remplir de rare, en attendant de pouvoir te payer Belly of the beast et drillneck, qui sont les deux trucs "cools".


Merci pour Atziri's step, j’avais fait le tour des uniques mais j’avais pas vu celui-là !



> En itérant simplement sur ton build de base et en appliquant ces recettes, on obtient quelque chose d'utilisable: https://pastebin.com/y9E2w5m8
> Ca a plus de DPS, plus de tank, et tu peux le faire pour de vrai. Ça cleanera probablement jusqu’à T10 sans trop trop de soucis.


Merci pour le temps que tu as pris ! J’ai importé le build dans PoB et je l’ai sauvé à côté de celui de Dirian :D



> Après, Si tu veux faire mieux, faut changer l'idée du build: Partir crit ca cogne plus fort, tes flasks se remplissent plus vite, tu freeze/shock mieux et le knockback de king of the hill te donne un bon crowd control.


Ouais il faut que je fasse la version crit pour comparer. Je suis pas parti dessus à la base parce que les arcs ont une crit chance de base de 5% seulement, j’ai déjà 49% de chance de freeze, et déjà avec mes witch j’avais du mal à avoir un excellent crit chance malgré les power charges (et là ça a l’air compliqué de maintenir des power charge, sans compter leur léger nerf à ce niveau).

Merci encore pour ton temps en tout cas-!

----------


## Kamikaze

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1931435

Putain j'ai envie de pleurer tellement ça va être bien

 ::cry::   :Emo: 

Stay safe

----------


## Isdrydge

putain je sais tj pas quoi jouer !!!!!!

soit le classique glad sunder ... ou j'essaye de me construire une version bleed ?

ou un raider frostblades ... je trouve ouf le clean de map.

----------


## Jalkar

> putain je sais tj pas quoi jouer !!!!!!
> 
> soit le classique glad sunder ... ou j'essaye de me construire une version bleed ?
> 
> ou un raider frostblades ... je trouve ouf le clean de map.


perso je compte mettre la main sur un des quatres nouveaux skill (Doryani's touch en 4^^), la question reste de savoir lequel et avec quelle classe :D

----------


## Zerger

Finalement ca sera un raider frenzy pour moi, un truc truc simple qui marche. En esperant que je me mange pas de desync fatales.

En esperant surtout que le serveur me laisse bien accéder au jeu ce soir

----------


## EvilGuinness

Vais partir sur un build ranger tornado. Le début est tiédasse mais en reprenant un vieux build (j'avais déjà suivi le guide de NeverSink), galoper comme un cerf en pleine chasse à courre en laissant des empreintes électriques c'est fun.

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Hmmm, à vue de pif un nécro avec auras pourrait convenir. Ca demande pas des tonnes de stuff pour être rigolo de suite, et ça fonctionne très bien en groupe.
> 
> Exemple dans ce goût là : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1930570


Je vais faire le chapitre 1 avec ce build pour essayer en attendant la 3.0 pour voir ce que ça donne, merci !

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Putain c'est quand vendredi


C'est là  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

La voie est claire pour moi :


Juggernaut, sunder, grosse arme à deux mains, sunder+brutality+maim+ruthless+MPD+conc effect, ou un truc du genre, avec variante EQ, un Warchief totem en support forcément.
A voir les stats des gemmes en détail (quality et dex requise) pour voir s'il faut les placer sur l'attaque de base ou sur une autre ou sur plusieurs skills... genre maim ça peut se placer sur leap slam pour appliquer maim et sur sunder/eq/wt pour profiter du boost, onslaught ça peut se placer sur leap slam avec fortify. A tester si maim/onslaught peuvent marcher avec vengeance. A voir si y'a des combos à faire sur le bleed mais je vois ça plutôt si je choppe une arme qui bleed (atziri's disfavour ou craft). Vulnerability et Punishment (si amu corrupt) pour maximiser les dégâts ?
Et bien évidemment très fat life + jewels life, mais pas vaal pact. 

Bref : taper, taper et taper. 

Les builds suivants selon le loot. Ptet un charged dash avec FB ou doryani... dark pact me donne envie de faire des trucs débiles, storm burst me donne envie de concurrencer Styx.

----------


## Ravine

Bleed a 70+140? Ok, je ressors la calculette pour voir si le Bleed Commander peut se faire.

----------


## Jalkar

> Les builds suivants selon le loot. Ptet un charged dash avec FB ou doryani... dark pact me donne envie de faire des trucs débiles, storm burst me donne envie de concurrencer Styx.


au dernière nouvelle charged dash fonctionne pas avec unarmed

----------


## Vargr

Pathfinder TS/barrage de mon coté, c'était ultra plaisant à jouer en 2.6 et apparemment le nerf n'est pas violent, par contre le QoL ainsi que le meilleur scaling que le Raider reste, et même si le début est plus laborieux, ça m’évitera une respec !

Sinon une tabula en début de league ça tappe dans les combien de chaos ?

----------


## Kamikaze

> C'est là


 ::lol::

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> ...storm burst me donne envie de concurrencer Styx.


 ::lol::

----------


## Isdrydge

> Bleed a 70+140? Ok, je ressors la calculette pour voir si le Bleed Commander peut se faire.


Hate de voir ce que ca donne, suis tj pas convaincu du bleed.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon, bon, y'a des gens qui veulent grouper en HC ce soir? Si oui je pars sur du necro support (ultimement pour jouer blink / mirror).

Sinon je pars sur Templar Totem ou Glad

----------


## Isdrydge

> Bon, bon, y'a des gens qui veulent grouper en HC ce soir? Si oui je pars sur du necro support (ultimement pour jouer blink / mirror).
> 
> Sinon je pars sur Templar Totem ou Glad


Pour le glad tu pars sur un classique sunder ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Blade Flurry! Sunder uniquement pour LVL up avant d'avoir BF

----------


## Isdrydge

Varu crit ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Idéalement Varu tout court (pas crit) + bleed, je testerai aussi la variante full phys avec la nouvelle gemme qui fait du more phys mais plus de dégâts elem (brutality) et donc Blood Magic à ce moment là pour + de vie (pas besoin de reserve du mana pour hatred et HOA). J'ai pas fait les calculs sur Poe Builder mais actuellement le plus de DPS c'était avec Hatred + HOA, là je pense que le full phys est viable.

Je vais aussi peut-être tenter une variante avec le nouveau ignite et les nouveaux weapon elemental damage (renommé en je sais plus quoi) je pense (ça double dip l'ignite).

Et niveau armor je vais jouer les nouveaux affix de dodge partout

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Bon, bon, y'a des gens qui veulent grouper en HC ce soir? Si oui je pars sur du necro support (ultimement pour jouer blink / mirror).
> 
> Sinon je pars sur Templar Totem ou Glad


J'hésite  pour commencer en HC entre l'essence drain, le fire mine ou un bon juggernaut des familles avec plein de life.

Je pense que juggernaut pourrais etre  sympa avec ton blink non ? (pas expert en team).

----------


## Zerger

Dispo ce soir pour tester le HC. MAis je crains que le serveur soit débordé, ca va pas etre simple

----------


## Kamikaze

> J'hésite  pour commencer en HC entre l'essence drain, le fire mine ou un bon juggernaut des familles avec plein de life.
> 
> Je pense que juggernaut pourrais etre  sympa avec ton blink non ? (pas expert en team).


Juggernaut carrément ouais, particulièrement pratique en HC, c'est bien bulky. Il profite bien des buffs d'aura, anger, hatred, haste, atk speed du necro, etc. ça lui permet de se concentrer sur la défense et de conserver un bon dps

Et il dit pas non à l'aggro prise par les mobs du necro

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dispo ce soir pour tester le HC. MAis je crains que le serveur soit débordé, ca va pas etre simple


Prions  :Emo:

----------


## Exureris

Mince je ne serais pas là pour le début de la league, dommage j'aurais bien testé le HC avec des canards.

Bon moi je vais partir sur du simple, un glad blade furry ou quakebleed. Ou un raider frost.

----------


## Drup

J'hesite vraiment entre démarer berzeker glacial cascade direct (qui va probablement couter une blinde a stuff), ou commencer par le build de farm windripper/slayer ....

----------


## mentasm

Je débuterais la league que dans 10 jours (aaargh foutues vacances :-))
Probablement avec une witch tanky à base du Whisperer, à moins que la mécanique soit pétée.
Enfin en commençant si tard tous les builds seront à jour et les uniques seront sur le marché pour une bouchée de pain.

----------


## Ghostwise

> Je débuterais la league que dans 10 jours (aaargh foutues vacances :-))


Ca pourrait être pire, moi je dois attendre que la GeForce 1170 sorte pour m'y remettre.

----------


## GUESH

Retour aux premiers amours : ce sera du SRS ou du totem pour moi.

Il me reste quelques heures pour bricoler un truc  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Dites, j'ai jamais trop touché au life leech vu comment ca avait l'air galère à monter. MAis pour un perso CaC, faut viser quoi comme ration leech/dps pour avoir une bonne regen? Vaal, c'est un peu tendax non?

----------


## Drup

Zerger: le gros noeud leech life chez le dueliste est en général suffisant. En général tu caps largement le maximum de leech/s.

Après, Vaal pact ou pas est un décision relativement indépendante. Une fois que t'as vaal pact, tu prends autant de leech que tu veux en fait, il y a plus de max (excepté "Je regagne toute ma life a chaque hit"  ::P: ). 

C'est quoi le reste du build ?

----------


## Zerger

Un Raider Frenzy qui ira chercher le max de charges et le reste dans les grosses nodes, je comptais justement prendre les nodes de leech du duelist.
Apres, je pensais prendre Iron Will vu que les armures Dex/Str donnent une valeur Armure + Evasion plus élévée que le reste et ca permet de piocher dans les belles grosses nodes de %armure du barbare là

Bref, du coup, c'est pas la peine de rajouter une gemme de life leech

----------


## Zbibam

Désolé pour les questions de noob, mais un build Saboteur Fire Trap basé sur l'ignite, c'est envisageable ?

Sinon, un Trickster Contagion + ED pour farm, ça va donner quoi avec le up ?

----------


## Jalkar

la gemme de life leech est utile dans plusieurs cas :
- les noeuds de leech sont trop loni
- tu utilises un spell (noeuds spécifique attack)
- tu ne peux/veux pas utiliser warlord's mark

----------


## Yamayo

> Désolé pour les questions de noob, mais un build Saboteur Fire Trap basé sur l'ignite, c'est envisageable ?
> 
> Sinon, un Trickster Contagion + ED pour farm, ça va donner quoi avec le up ?


L'ami Ravine a fait un post complet là dessus il y a peu  ::): 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/97...1#post11052778 


Question purement technique, est-il possible de télécharger le patch via .torrent si on a le client poe steam  ?

----------


## doomeer

J'ai lu quelque part que le torrent ne sert à rien si on est sous Steam.

----------


## Ravine

> Désolé pour les questions de noob, mais un build Saboteur Fire Trap basé sur l'ignite, c'est envisageable ?
> 
> Sinon, un Trickster Contagion + ED pour farm, ça va donner quoi avec le up ?


Oui c'est probablement faisable de faire un build focus sur l'Ignite. Il y'a quelques gemmes de support tres interessantes pour ca (Trap Damage, Chance to Ignite, Burning), mais ca veut dire se priver de Elemental Focus et soit faire un build focus sur le chance to Ignite, soit sur le critical hit (ce qui forcera a prendre la keystone pour booster les ailments sur le crit multiplier)

J'ai un build Fire Trap non ignite (base sur le dommage + Burning ground principalement) que je vais monter sur Harbinger en starter league. Je l'ai refait ce midi, je colle le code PoB



```
eNrtW-tz2kgS_7z8FVNU7VW2Emy9AZ-9WxiMjWNsAthJ_CU1SAMo1gPrAcZb_t-vZ0Yy4iExzu5d7d1tPhhp9Oue7p5-zUg5_u3JddCcBKHteydl-UAqI-KZvmV7k5Py7bBdqZV_-7V03MPR9GZ8GtsOffJr6adjdo0cMicO0JVRhIMJie5STuo34DTCnmVH137gYgBd-x5Jx9bvuiQwbYeEYTpsOjgMr7FLTsqDKbb8RRnh0CSe1cw8wCM_InFQRi62vYFvPpDoPPDjGRNnbpNF17cA1-n2bvrDdKpmEJNUFlDjp-Oeg5ckGEQ4QiH8OSk3wBp4Qi7sCLhgJwYWulyXpYNqvVo-LKRpYRf-ipMNZoRYr3D5QPvDwF5AzsZjYkb2nDQDUHeKPXMlkVzLI3wzuBs7kT1zbBKsCPLwF9u8JSkPPPQj7LR6g1dsVTGq-oEs67ViEn-1YIauSNqBLimqVM2Vqos93PTDFZUsK7kLEGXUVHPN3yePa0g5F9kiTyuYphYwXEPKudp0vJUiqlTEMIuUdT0PeWWPV-tVldUC3zSPKLjjmSu-RrWI760XkJAE84xTF8ywTtGDZEGyKuS7EiXskwnxViF5UJW0IvgVIeb0HBIKTJNNAVKRF72ilHxvY2ai4KyZlFoR2x1WklVdjGLTSlr9oCbrWp3_UYqYrFsMMlgh-s0GO_NIMFkOpjZxrEyq1AsNlyXKGrAqNM26RkIkb1drjmnlWy2tUpBNmEqcIKuNnp-riEMIUFhkI5HWpT-RpBf432ntcN5I1whcPw6yCbtQcw7PKp4v0XQZ2iYkd1ZZ-8SKQbyMlQvU9-fEhQhgpRM6gUz1zBfv1IE2QrgMAmvH2UWSb6gowuZDy7cmRJSETfImirYdgKVCO1PZlFxXbPo0PNbAekHqnkwjDxrADYqKkpu7QWg_3IRrArLfQEvVxLP96q40ECbZ0EN8qpUyu2mOD1lbTK-a2DFDxqbjzeIIeaxpDR9sx_nmxe6I9k38d9U4ZZGuHZrfRvF4TLvYMggQsJb8rN0-aw47d2cJyYCwgECm7zh4FhLrpOzZThnZcDGgkw0gDZiRABqyXNK_7sfSXktgfta17sfRdlJMwCQEBFUfLmeErl4oQHDqiMna8-0Q8s9-YGfi2ZGQLYmJlwK414okgO2C8_B9gIjukJUCexRHRATM2kIBCWhbtB-21gwISMoLjQDfpBrvRya5SWCdWHAM8QMRXYEWGcNeOrHq8WGaEY6Zc4bIImMMm6hz4n6KsWNHy4R8NX7Fd9dsNPQDOhSeLmFvdFKOYB_LN7CMG9sDN9i2j92zudhG2MEjyoMmVjQM8AxVENsl030-HjlUaMYLhY4PKe4zwTNQSS5vcqTM6Hw_HYMU6b5fgU0-S2kdi09BZ0iGejiImASPqXZS5slKwA0xaPajXUJGZG7u_IkH8WwG1mk6cRiRgIuQnTR3hoSCTRIKznLmsLYCO23fjEPBiV6JEKcSVMj3aA8f4IhYPJqLTJuvZYYNWuPTtT12WDOIXdf3iMXq27kPwopKyPLx0E-SnaA8jAhFPsrmyL1zQb8YEAxRdhoHtHanhy1CcyY0aK3CHTLH3htELPx2hNEAGDrk3xlHQqq9NUwotOFZsPbkTSZkWmPPQpRyzZBvjpkfcOL_2QjygS_UD2K1CPR46fZGVKyEFmWJ_-Oh-yOBNCUBdizkj5Ft5sXQqe9D_7IdQJRPsY4XjPvNuGOKanbxKk_H3OvW12TRCEAiM934Ck3BSVC2hylaJepQNLa5N2Xd7TWPbA2uqqqQRHwS1HZgBG3Ps3JrhniLWycy8WNrIVk4BcruGX7ArXI86dzx5-THXOkmGN2MB5EfuKLFHiioHyU0gtEYByG58dhJk1gkUgJ046GLdO-UP8dr7oSi9OCR8O1dyyuhmDY9fwG74yl9I3Tjsd2d2ISMDnFCqhslpac_f7o_XBDHJdGP1GYaCC0cTn-ojvBAY-TbhtS37QgZA3tkEAfCRZpTIE7yf9XDJVdsgzUMCEGYrysjlZOtEtxwOW_7V-zip2kUzcKjw8PFYnEww9HUH5Mn2yEHpu8eznAYAosK06ISAdPDBvw7bXxtNdoj46xtk6ePuFJt2V_qV6r7_WnmDR864ahhS0-j50elQq7nz_L4uj78etm61u4evi_kzx_hebg8P192o5Z9cX8fTBbm3eMn_Sy4jh9c58uy1Xa_fcfhVXh1-fz17qbS6TW-zMft_sVkNm_cP57NZTyams_Vnj9ptsli8Nx6sPGNfHd17wy617bTa_Y-eVfLK2kwal_ejs8_flkMvGb7elA9tSfk_jY-d5cVO_5kdy8WFxfet3MPP35q9X2tOqzPLUW6d3Sr7d0r8U00eXiM5_HF9dPj9fQsaqi3Su_-9G68jNrjZvjx7H705VkZPLra_bD7-bJnKNf9_re5XBmaI637cP6VXCne4rM8Dk6tmnM51Pvuc0M97VtuTW1XTONsUBleLk5O2IIcpityzN_khnx5kjvk-RahflStG-Ai4HAuvUsO6rZhqlI1VAGcUtOqugjOkOvGCmfkzmsYqrbCVXNxar1WF5lXrtc0AZxm1GqKkB5VRURfXZOVqoidZaMmYmddl-si66bVqkZNRA-tLgvADFmTRcxsKKqQV2makLaqaqhC4klVVWQ1YDGy3lzLV7em7vAWyIyrkIIbngSPD2mWpBfXfkTYMzqY3rAcemeTBQoJDszpIApOyhiSdxk9-777lVrjwKjr1Zpcq6uSBPOGU39xQXDUxbOkCFNkcoaVPKfHsS0bdlABOxlLkzwFfqHvERT1oFaXDLVaMySJK3rcAX3CJJ3T6wHhJTcOyYCYvmfxvTYbTvs5RoTmOLCxB8MKP5RLqnsfhqPlEbr17MeYlPoEOy468ywSlDoB7UEjPB6X7jjxEerB_lo5MA6k1RB0X6BABKSPMbToIWJaIk36gFQd6AP22wFEx505tmlH4RFSSr8nAh3JL7LyM1oVUfYSafVYeZFr24_fy_Saz0T7S7aosPdjBwD0aDAXQV-RJAhlN2LV6jHY6_g5M31AOwpWwGFotOQVHumcL_CjEpQalhWid7JUkfVf6OA7RaoocMnE4zU7F8MYJZh3qlTRpV9-RnbaLGSkSzDUq7u-1cceNIoB_QvufqDzVU6zbj6ithdRT9sL6kc7HErlMGWnQ10Etuv5wT_AK8N_hqhPQt-Zk9IAuxCaiPeem-4lZd1L3ON0_QOSZY26XNa7qInVdRtml2HlaB_UF2pvTQALXDWpYqwj-WZ2g6EswQIrxUD15f07XapUJeYHLn6y3dhF9OVC6b0q_UwHmVPw43kaCBlJPigvOmDM1wBpzH0bPJPQ9rA5temRiCi8HfjPxFtHy1JW9EEUe-zgi4UhSGTCZjJYZnVpYs_zI-CYsEN-kMqB7DFa-jF3hjmhWctCmJuY72KAIayssyz2SHmvzyp7EepehLYXoe-JDCWdaldkdOOILGww5eepHc5IEEZkBtmGBDOwQAg7PYLYoY9QKFwRPInJEfqMA_ptX7iVjZUPkJF5NobfFnnKOnOSivSKXE9SUa2irqciOsxev4fZ1MwJFZ0GGCPUWL7aRwjho2wFWrrBpULaDyRN-WNwn-2Jk3h5Gz0Pxs18yt-OoT6OIARK76lkLF0URt2LshYW6QcW_MgmK6iiF-BuPcwOUHklSYOEvpLyrP-qCChAGGIxou2MkSa0W7DxRJcYaj44vWeHU1bDcaZo_K58M15obKjrlSOnTBgQCnWDhgD7pY3JO8jQuY5Bsx1_NYv4u9lSfrZ-V4dkz30HQzZb1eqVE4WldddpwC9tP_hROr1iI3wDv9klbZBtlbCXJADzkGdPUYDRxA_IX8G9DLHGQt_pGr1lQNuI2WxKq0efxm5Ronyjk8hycSZ4z5Kezh-y-pVXnF-BqxVZP7zJ1s53NfBDSRJCg0dI4EngMNls2_Q9KMg0o6SC7epztDcQrjcA7HMhSJaWHYclft7FwsO1wXZQ29HUjliTbNG3MP4SnkIMfQRn_gsltH0eZ-z0uPOApgK6ZYSNmlu6swPbAjJ0SRbEKV3Zrs2td4TUTVfU3-KKmRXWizp_BE0D2hAqkwq0H6ZVN3KNCPF-o1b_Nuqfb9Ta30b9Q0YdOH76keHqK4X00Cj9FDEDSl7Dpgh1F8Japu81X3HaNo5WrOxk-jYkfTOTQtIPV5ODn9xDn-z5TpZf-uZv61BMxAprqLaDwwckF7PiILUY1HBjJ6tjPiNFSPA9qN3rt9MCaLCg353sF0zbMyVxhPTT90me71cijrXTWAI65jjh9pTbludxBm7JjljZ0SX7Gtj3xvZk6yNf8ObMu1JYpJHvOwR7ybno4S6CNqSh52UBxfFhOtvx4eb_2_sXF12SjA==
```

Le build contient les gemmes et les core items du build, ainsi que les 2 setups que je prevois d'utiliser (Fire Trap Cluster pour le clear speed, Fire Trap Single pour les boss)

Tu peux utiliser ca comme base pour tenter de partir sur un FT Ignite. Apres tout dependra de ce que tu veux reelement scale up.

L'ignite sera (etant un ailment) affecte par 
- duration
- damage over time
- fire damage
- burning damage
- ignite damage

Ce qui donne les gemmes support suivantes plus a meme de booster l'ignite sur un Fire Trap
Il me semble que Trap Damage s'applique aussi aux ailments. C'est probalbement le plus gros multiplicateur non "fire" disponible pour ca. A ne pas negliger.
Deadly Ailments (more ailments damage, less hit damage): http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Deadly+Ailments+SupportUnbound Ailments (more ailments damage, more duration ailments): http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Unbo...lments+SupportChance to Ignite (juste Best in Slot pour l'ignite, period.): http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Chan...Ignite+SupportIgnite Proliferation (more ignite damage, ignite proliferation): http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Igni...ration+SupportBurning Damage (more burning damage) http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Burning+Damage+SupportLess Duration (20% more damage, mais 50% less duration): http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Less+Duration+Support  (celle c'est vraiment si t'as rien d'autre)

La liste precedente est seulement pour l'ignite, et parmis celle ci, les gemmes suivantes profiteront aussi au burning ground:
Change to Ignite (generic fire), Burning Damage (burning), Trap Damage.

A savoir que l'ignite et le burning ground sont cumulatifs. Chacun est de nature differente de l'autre, donc ils s'appliquent en meme temps.

----------


## Ifit

Bon bah j'hésitais à faire un build mine glacial cascade mais ZiggyD viens de le poster sur reddit du coup je vais éviter de le faire tout les uniques vont etre à un prix hors norme.
Je sent que je vais me rabattre sur un build slayer glacial hammer xD

----------


## Ravine

Glacial Hammer, OP skill (mon premier et seul Uber lab en GH Inquisitor full cold conversion)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Mise à jour de PoB qui intègre la skill de Death' Oath !

Sur mon build Scion RF avec récup de tout les nodes pur "Damage Over Time", Vulnerability, l'Intimidate de Belt of the Deceiver, les buffs de dommage de mes ascendances et les 3 seules gems de support qui semble marcher 20Q20 (Void Manip, Increase AoE, Concentred Effect), j'arrive à l'effective DPS mirobolant de 6425 !  ::P: 

Pour info, mon RF est à presque 200 K sans avoir pris les nodes de burning de l'arbre...

----------


## Jalkar

A priori Dark Pact a été ajusté avant la sortie. Le MORE damage en self cast c'est du (0-95%)..

Source PoeDb.

Après, c'est à voir "en vrai", ya des chiffres étranges, genre Charged dash le base damage c'est (99.5%,99.6%), ce qui fait que la gemme n'a absolument AUCUN intérêt à être levellée

----------


## Ravine

> A priori Dark Pact a été ajusté avant la sortie. Le MORE damage en self cast c'est du (0-95%)..
> 
> Source PoeDb.
> 
> Après, c'est à voir "en vrai", ya des chiffres étranges, genre Charged dash le base damage c'est (99.5%,99.6%), ce qui fait que la gemme n'a absolument AUCUN intérêt à être levellée


42k average damage, 125k DPS avec mes chiffres d'il y'a 2 pages donc, pour Dark Pact. C'est bien quand meme.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mise à jour de PoB qui intègre la skill de Death' Oath !
> 
> Sur mon build Scion RF avec récup de tout les nodes pur "Damage Over Time", Vulnerability, l'Intimidate de Belt of the Deceiver, les buffs de dommage de mes ascendances et les 3 seules gems de support qui semble marcher 20Q20 (Void Manip, Increase AoE, Concentred Effect), j'arrive à l'effective DPS mirobolant de 6425 ! 
> 
> Pour info, mon RF est à presque 200 K sans avoir pris les nodes de burning de l'arbre...


Efficacy (15-24% More Damage Over Time): http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Efficacy+Support
Swift Affliction (25-44% More Damage Over Time): http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Swif...iction+Support

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Efficacy (15-24% More Damage Over Time): http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Efficacy+Support
> Swift Affliction (25-44% More Damage Over Time): http://cb.poedb.tw/us/gem.php?n=Swif...iction+Support


Malheureusement, ça ne marche pas ! Comme pour RF, il n'y a pas de tag "Duration" car ce n'est pas un effet à durée déterminée... c'est une aura de dommage over time.

----------


## Ravine

Hey, moi je suis les patch notes hein:

Death's Oath: The chaos damage-over-time aura is now a skill that activates on equipping Death's Oath, and is modified* by socketed support gems as well as modifiers that affect auras, area of effect, damage over time and chaos damage*. It now also grants +60-70 Maximum Life, and the Physical Attack leeched as Life is now Attack Damage leeched as Life.

Les gemmes de support disent "damage over time", du coup, damage over time.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Edit: ok, je vois ce que tu veux dire. 
Je suis deception  ::'(:

----------


## Jalkar

Je viens de me rendre compte qu'a priori Dark pact avait un dmg effectivness de 100%, pour un cast time de 0.5 c'est assez énorme
du coup des trucs comme Apep's rage (wand) peuvent être intéressant. De même que la gemme Lesser poison qui ajoute un flat chaos

----------


## Zephy

C'est bon le café est prêt et le trou dans le siège aussi  ::P:

----------


## Ravine

Enfin, "je suis deception, je suis deception", pas completement non plus. On avait quelque chose de completement inutilisable qui devient un peu plus interessant qu'avant, meme s'il n'est pas mega-op. Je reste sur mes positions, ce n'est pas si nul.

----------


## cailloux

TIens on peut aussi faire un wither> cast when channeling>skeleton>skeleton>dark pact. AU moins pour le fun même si ça risque d'être un peu naze niveau DPS.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> C'est bon le café est prêt et le trou dans le siège aussi


Je viens juste de finir les courses.  ::ninja:: 

Par contre t'auras la MAJ à temps avec ta connexion de paysan?

----------


## Zephy

> Je viens juste de finir les courses. 
> 
> Par contre t'auras la MAJ à temps avec ta connexion de paysan?


Ah t'es pas au courant ? Je Dl à 2.5 méga/seconde , ca devrait aller vite  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Ah t'es pas au courant ? Je Dl à 2.5 méga/seconde , ca devrait aller vite


Ah ouai ça va mieux.

Par contre d'après PoB mon build a perdu en dps, et pas qu'un peu. Mais bon ça devrait rester viable, faut juste que tu me files ton RNG arrivé en map.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zephy

> Ah ouai ça va mieux.
> 
> Par contre d'après PoB mon build a perdu en dps, et pas qu'un peu. Mais bon ça devrait rester viable, faut juste que tu me files ton RNG arrivé en map.


Ma RNG est illimité et non partageable  , tu l'as uniquement quand je suis pas là c'est tout  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Exile au rapport, je suis en position, standing by

3 hours before launch, 39 min before patch

----------


## Zephy

Pensez à mettre à jour votre filter .

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Pensez à mettre à jour votre filter .


Neversink est en train de faire une maj apparemment.

----------


## wakabayashi

En attente également en espérant que les serveurs tiennent le coup. J'ai récupéré mes Mtxs, plus qu'a attendre la Mise à jour ce soir. Ca me manque PoE j'ai fait overdose sur Legacy comme souvent sur une League mais je suis impatient de recommencer  ::P: .

----------


## Zephy

> Neversink est en train de faire une maj apparemment.


Oui il le fait sur Twitch , il a bientot fini .

----------


## narakis

Tiens petite question les canards : Vous utilisez quoi comme lootfilter ?

 Mouarf, quand j'avais écris ma question, il n'y avait pas les posts au dessus  ::P: 

 C'est celui là que j'utilisais d'habitude, je vais probablement pas changer du coups.

----------


## Kamikaze

Unable to connect to patching server, j'ai peur

----------


## Ravine

Qui est partant pour avancer a la cool sans trop rusher. Genre rapide mais pas trop? Parce que j'aime bien les debuts de league ou on peut jouer relativement tous ensemble, on partage le loot, c'est a la cool.

----------


## wakabayashi

Le site est down pour maintenance, tant qu'il est pas revenu à mon avis faut pas compter sur le téléchargement du patch  :;):

----------


## Zephy

GGG fait caca dans la semoule là  ::(:

----------


## EvilGuinness

Ah ah j'allais dire "le temps que le site revienne je vais aller lire tout ce qui concerne le build tornado de NeverSink sur... euh... les forums officiels.... 'k...".

----------


## Kamikaze

Ca commence§§§§§§§§§§§

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Ca commence§§§§§§§§§§§


J'ai rien sur Steam moi. :/

----------


## Isdrydge

> J'ai rien sur Steam moi. :/


pareil rien sur steam ...

----------


## Kamikaze

> J'ai rien sur Steam moi. :/


C'est la guerre, y'a plus d'amitié qui tienne, les blessés seront laissés derrière

6%  :B): 

 ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

(Ça devrait arriver d'ici 5min sur steam j'imagine)

----------


## Ghostwise

> GGG fait caca dans la semoule là


Oui enfin, le jeu est gratos.

----------


## Prox

> C'est la guerre, y'a plus d'amitié qui tienne, les blessés seront laissés derrière
> 
> 6% 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> (Ça devrait arriver d'ici 5min sur steam j'imagine)


Ptain comment il triche ::o: 

edit: aaah non c'est bon le patch est dispo sur Steam également  :Cigare:

----------


## Zephy

> Oui enfin, le jeu est gratos.


Merci Captain Obvious j'avais remarqué

----------


## Isdrydge

Ca commence. 6.7 GB. Ptin de connection de merde.

Et le nouveau filterblade devrait pas tarder.

----------


## Shura80

> Ca commence. 6.7 GB. Ptin de connection de merde.


La même  ::|:

----------


## wakabayashi

Rien sur Steam non plus mais ça ne devrait pas tarder. Pour infos il faisait combien le patch de la Beta de la 3.0? Pour avoir une idée de la durée du DL  ::): . 

Edit : 6,7 Go merci  :;):

----------


## EvilGuinness

Patch lancé sur Steam, 6,7Go, c'est parti (j'ai essayé de lancer le jeu, il m'a lancé le dl tout de suite). J'avais pris un pack Oriath, je pense que je vais recraquer pour un pack de la nouvelle ligue.

----------


## Kamikaze

Le dernier à avoir téléchargé le jeu est un con

----------


## Makari

Patch DL  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

> Ptain comment il triche
> 
> edit: aaah non c'est bon le patch est dispo sur Steam également


 ::lol:: 

Tu joues quoi  ::o:

----------


## Ghostwise

Un peu du mal à dépasser les 14 MBps quand même... si c'est pas malheureux, au prix où qu'on le paye...

----------


## Prox

> Tu joues quoi


J'avais fait un build Lazy Pally pour découvrir un peu puis j'ai fait une Witch/Nécro Zombies/Skeletons/SRS. Aucune idée de ce que je vais faire là en revanche.

----------


## asura

12% en 20 minutes, ca va être compliqué la  ::zzz::

----------


## GUESH

> Tiens petite question les canards : Vous utilisez quoi comme lootfilter ?
> 
>  Mouarf, quand j'avais écris ma question, il n'y avait pas les posts au dessus 
> 
>  C'est celui là que j'utilisais d'habitude, je vais probablement pas changer du coups.


J'utilise une version personnalisée de celui de Greengroove.

Si vous ne connaissiez pas, ce site est excellent pour pouvoir personnaliser un filtre existant.

----------


## Megiddo

Arf, 6.7 Go... ::P: 

l'essai se fera dans le week end, on verra ce que sont devenus mes builds. Il faudra certainement refaire tous les arbres de passifs, ainsi qu'une partie du stuff, une fois de plus. Si ça fait comme avec les autres gros patchs, il sera sans doute aussi efficace de refaire des persos.

Pour les testeurs de la beta, vos retours sont essentiellement positifs, c'est toujours du très bon?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

241ème dans la queue.

 :Cigare:

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain!

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> 241ème dans la queue.


Pfff...

En ayant lancé le launcher dès que c'était dispo, j'ai eu 50 min d'allocation d'espace disque... et là je suis à peine à 10% de DL et malgré que je puise avoir 11M/s de dl ; là, je fluctue entre 24 Kb et 3Mb avec une moyenne à 400-500 Kb...  ::sad::

----------


## Kamikaze

Soit fort, on l'aura au skill

----------


## Zephy

C'est en place , le petit bac sous le siège , le papier toilette , le café , le rhum , une barette de shit , manque plus que le sandwich au pain  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Tout lancé automatiquement, et à priori au vu de vos messages, à l'heure, mais il me reste 4 GB estimés en 2h30.

Bande de connards de chez SFR, ça fait plus d'un mois que la fibre est sur ma façade, vous les ouvrez quand les abonnements ? !?!?

----------


## Vhanlay

Unable to connect de mon coté. Vous avez tous des versions steam ? J'ai la no steam.

----------


## Kamikaze

Problème de patching server d'après le twitter, corrigé dans pas longtemps

----------


## asura

Version non steam. Pas de problème.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Steam ici, mais le forum étant down for maintenance, ça me semble "normal". Si le site officiel est down, généralement le jeu l'est aussi, sauf quelques rares cas de mise à jour du site.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...z2x/?context=3
=> http://imgur.com/a/Q9jvZ

----------


## Shtong

Hop, chui dans la file d'attente  :B):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ca va CMP tu vas t'en sortir?  ::trollface:: 

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/20...de-cocaine.php

----------


## EvilGuinness

Forums de retour !

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Finalement, je me suis résigné à faire un install sur steam qui m'a pris 10 min à peine...  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

>.>

Pour les gros bat.... bourrins cocus qui seront là bien avant moi, ma liste de courses sous peine de ban hammer :
-une gemme sunder avec de la qualité et lvl1
-une meginord's girdle
-un limbsplit ou gorebreaker
-un lavianga's wisdom
-un quecholli
-un geofri's baptism
-une cloche
-une bramble jack (et la prophécy qui va avec :D )


>.>

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Finalement, je me suis résigné à faire un install sur steam qui m'a pris 10 min à peine...


Y'a l'install, y'a le reste  ::):

----------


## Vhanlay

Haha, allez c'est parti pour la galére des sorties de jeu online Jour J heure H.

----------


## narakis

Et vous croyez vraiment que les serveurs vont tenir toutes la soirée ?  ::P:

----------


## Zephy

> >.>
> 
> Pour les gros bat.... bourrins cocus qui seront là bien avant moi, ma liste de courses sous peine de ban hammer :
> -une gemme sunder avec de la qualité et lvl1
> -une meginord's girdle
> -un limbsplit ou gorebreaker
> -un lavianga's wisdom
> -un quecholli
> -un geofri's baptism
> ...


Avec ceci un croissant et un café ?  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Et vous croyez vraiment que les serveurs vont tenir toutes la soirée ?


Legacy s'était bien passé, je me fais pas de soucis.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Avec ceci un croissant et un café ?


Je dis pas non pour un marohi's erqi ou une kitava's feast, même une kongor ou hezmana ça m'irait !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Je dis pas non pour un marohi's erqi ou une kitava's feast, même une kongor ou hezmana ça m'irait !


Tiens ça me rappelle que c'est à ton tour de me stuffer.

----------


## Vhanlay

Tu pars sur quoi kami du coup ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Euh dans le doute templar hiero dual flame mais si quelqu'un lève la main je prends necro support direct

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Y'a l'air d'y avoir un flou juridique sur qui va jouer en HC ou pas

----------


## Vhanlay

Un de mes potes irl s'y cale donc on rush ca ensemble ce soir.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Tiens ça me rappelle que c'est à ton tour de me stuffer.


T'as même pas réussi à six link mes armures et c'était en ligue voided ! Et tu m'as ninja des trucs dans mes zones ! : ban :

----------


## Kamikaze

Alright necro donc, inb4 rip act 1

----------


## Leybi

:Vibre:   :Vibre:  :megavibre:

----------


## Makari

:Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre: 

2MIN

----------


## pepito

Et la, l'activité du forum est réduite á 0.

----------


## Vhanlay

négatif, 15k people

----------


## Erac

Ca bouge ! Ca rentre ! Ca marche !  ::love::  5000 personnes devant :D

----------


## EvilGuinness

Et ils ajoutent des serveurs à la volée d'après le message d'attente  ::):  Mais la file passe vite, je suis dans les 9000 déjà.

----------


## Kamikaze

Attendez moi bande de rats, le premier qui se connecte avant moi c'est coup de couteau fourbe dans le dos

----------


## GUESH

Bon jeu à tous, et plein de loot !

----------


## EvilGuinness

C'est partiiiii ! 
_C'était le message utile du jour._

----------


## Kamikaze

Avis aux canards en HC je suis "Phraacte" ingame necro support

----------


## ziltoïd

Vous auriez des idées de builds?
Je sais que c'est une nouvelle version mais il doit bien y avoir des invariables.

----------


## narakis

Je suis le seul à avoir des micro freeze ?

----------


## asura

Je crois que l'on peut clore le topic jusqu'à demain  ::ninja::

----------


## GUESH

RIP servers ?

----------


## EvilGuinness

Yup.

----------


## Guapo

On dirait

- - - Updated - - -

Dommage, la première fois que je m'amusais avec un Shadow...

----------


## Kamikaze

RIP server

----------


## Vhanlay

damn

- - - Mise à jour - - -

du coup comment on les butes les habringer immune damage ? J'ai pas pigé une subtilité ?

----------


## EvilGuinness

Tu butes les minions qu'il invoque, ça fait descendre sa vie. Et y'a pas de r après le b  ::):

----------


## belreinuem

Arf timeout..peut plus me connecter  ::(: 

Pour les harbinger faut buter les créature qu'ils invoquent.

Ils le font exprès car je rattrapais les mecs qui étaient quasi à la fin de l'act 3  :Emo:

----------


## GUESH

PoE est top 4 en nombre de joueurs actuels sur Steam ! 
Un pic à 86852 !

----------


## belreinuem

> Vous auriez des idées de builds?
> Je sais que c'est une nouvelle version mais il doit bien y avoir des invariables.


Regarde ca:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSzd...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Shtong

Bon et sinon ça va  ::siffle::

----------


## Kamikaze

bordel

----------


## Erac

Le relookage de l'act 1 est simpa  :;): 
La nouvelle mini-map rox du poney  ::love:: 

Toujour pas d'uniques  ::cry:: 

13k devant moi  ::'(:

----------


## Kamikaze

"We've encountered a server issue and are restarting the realm. We apologise for the inconvenience."

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon on va en profiter pour vider le seau à caca

----------


## Shtong

> Vous auriez des idées de builds?
> Je sais que c'est une nouvelle version mais il doit bien y avoir des invariables.


Egalement :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-r749EjIgzQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2eFEalqgY0

----------


## Vhanlay

back on dirait

----------


## belreinuem

back in queue....

----------


## Lucioleman

5h plus tard ça y est !! berserker molten strike pour ma part, histoire de commencer en douceur cette nouvelle ligue...! ça va faire splotch partout

----------


## Alrinach

> Avis aux canards en HC je suis "Phraacte" ingame necro support


Oh putain tu joues à ça aussi ;o J'ai pas mal squatté POE en hardcore (600h). Ne pas replonger, ne pas replonger...

Elle est bien cette MAJ ? Ça fait un petit moment que je ne suis plus trop le jeu.

----------


## GUESH

> RIP servers ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Et de deux!!!

----------


## Vhanlay

Ca a tenu 14 mins

----------


## Shtong

Bon allez j'arrête pour ce soir, je reprendrai demain quand ça sera un peu plus stable.

Et vive la nouvelle minimap.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Oh putain tu joues à ça aussi ;o J'ai pas mal squatté POE en hardcore (600h). Ne pas replonger, ne pas replonger...
> 
> Elle est bien cette MAJ ? Ça fait un petit moment que je ne suis plus trop le jeu.


Ouais je joue depuis 2013 environ j'ai dosé le jeu comme un porc, cette nouvelle maj est folle

----------


## belreinuem

J'y ai pas touché depuis très longtemps non plus et je peux te dire que en tant que joueur qui reprend, ca sent presque le nouveau jeux.

J'aime beaucoup.


Bon il me semble etre bloqué au loading screen de la map....ca va pas etre ma soirée je le sens.

----------


## Vhanlay

> Path of Exile‏Compte certifié @pathofexile  56 sil y a 56 secondes
> Plus
>  The realm is now down. We'll keep you updated as soon as we have more information.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon je vais peut etre pause pour ce soir aussi, si c'est trop instable ça va être le nid à frustration surtout en HC

----------


## Zerger

Bon ben comme dhab, mieux vaut aller faire dodo et jouer demain matin tranquillou

----------


## Praag

Ouais Patch day / no play, et encore on a pu jouer 1 h 30 sans lag ou chute de frame pour ma part.

----------


## asura

C'est dommage car personnellement je n'ai pas eu un seul lag pendant l'uptime du serveur =/

Edit : de nouveau up apparemment

----------


## Drup

Update ici

----------


## EvilGuinness

Et on est reparti en file d'attente... pas longtemps, je suis pas pressé, contrairement aux rushers.




> Toujour pas d'uniques


J'ai mis les filtres MAJ de NeverSink, j'entends un bruit joyeux, un éclair orange, j'ai obtenu mon premier unique lvl 10. Je suppose que ça ne vaut pas grand chose, je ne connais strictement rien à tout ce qui est trade. J'ai voulu mettre une capture mais juste au moment où je me reconnectais, serveurs qui passent en maintenance. On verra ça demain.

----------


## Leybi

Pareil je vais pause ici, je préfère continuer dans de bonnes conditions demain matin :D

----------


## Alrinach

> J'y ai pas touché depuis très longtemps non plus et je peux te dire que en tant que joueur qui reprend, ca sent presque le nouveau jeux.


Tu es le mal...

----------


## belreinuem

> Tu es le mal...


Et j'aime ca...

----------


## Vargr

Quelqu'un a pu voir comment marche la fonction de planification des points de talents ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Pas réussi à le trouver, on dirait que c'est pas encore implémenté en fait?

----------


## Louck

Selon reddit, ce n'est pas intégré dans le jeu, mais sur le site (option "build").

----------


## Vhanlay

Vous avez le patch note ?

----------


## Ghostwise

Ah bin suffit que je veuille noter où en étaient mes persos pour qu'ils coupent le serveur. #conspiration.

----------


## Flibustier

> Vous avez le patch note ?


_Posted by Qarl on Aug 05, 2017 07:32:39 AM UTC
3.0.0b Patch Notesa
Using channelled lightning skills will no longer trigger Orb of Storms.
Fixed a bug where the following items, which are meant to grant extra minions, instead granted small increases to skeleton attack, cast and movement speed: Queen's Decree, Alberon's Warpath, Midnight Bargain and any items with Catarina's crafted +1 skeleton mod.
Fixed a bug with the Soul of Solaris Pantheon Power, which accidentally applied to every hit rather than 20% of them.
Fixed an instance crash that could occur when players enter new areas with The Plaguemaw V Prophecy.
Fixed an issue with the The Act 9 Boss fight where the boss would prioritise minions over players.
Fixed a bug with the "Defeat Map Bosses" Harbinger Challenge where non-map bosses would count.
Fixed a client crash that could occur in parties with one of the encounters in The Rotting Core.
Fixed a client crash that could occur with the life flask tutorial.
Fixed an instance crash related to Storm Burst._

Ces resets font vraiment mauvais genre. Ils étaient bien partis pour franchir les 100000 joueurs. Je m'y attendais et j'ai donc regardé Twitch. La race a été totalement bouleversée avec les files d'attentes...

----------


## UncleZebuuu

Merci pour le guildage !

----------


## Ghostwise

Uh, le build arc witch de Whaitiri a violement changé depuis mon époque... Qui doit remonter à la version 2.4.

Quand je l'utilisais c'était assez orienté crit, avec une utilisation mignone du freeze pour tenir l'enemi à distance. Et j'étais bien fier de mon anneau Call of the Brotherhood, moi... Et maitenant faut un bâton 5L au lieu d'un kriss + Doryani's Catalyst... Rah la la, stheuh bordel.

----------


## EvilGuinness

Ce matin, 11h : 



'k...

Bon sinon question de noob, ça a une quelconque valeur les uniques bas niveau qu'on peut trouver ? Genre ça : 



Je me doute que ça manque un peu de link/socket mais est-ce le genre de chose dont on peut faire quuioi que ce soit ? Car au long de mes quelques dizaines d'heures j'ai accumulé une chiée de shards/orbs, que j'ai à peine utilisés pour jouer mais je ne me suis jamais intéressé sérieusement au craft. Et apparemment, donc, le moyen d'avoir du bon matos, c'est donc :
- le ssf
- le trade
- partir d'une bonne base et balancer (certainement selon des règles de proba dont j'ignore tout) une série d'orbes pour reforger l'item comme on veut.

PoE est un jeu dense. J'ai déjà encore du mal avec l'arbre de skills, alors le crafting... puis le trade...  ::):  Merci d'avance pour les réponses !

----------


## Ghostwise

> Bon sinon question de noob, ça a une quelconque valeur les uniques bas niveau qu'on peut trouver ? Genre ça : !


Un premier niveau de réponse c'est qu'il est utile de garder une sélection d'objets pour un levelling plus rapide, quand tu crées de nouveaux persos. Les uniques de bas niveau sont souvent bien pour ça, et ce circlet m'a l'air d'en faire partie.

----------


## leon9999

> Uh, le build arc witch de Whaitiri a violement changé depuis mon époque... Qui doit remonter à la version 2.4.
> 
> Quand je l'utilisais c'était assez orienté crit, avec une utilisation mignone du freeze pour tenir l'enemi à distance. Et j'étais bien fier de mon anneau Call of the Brotherhood, moi... Et maitenant faut un bâton 5L au lieu d'un kriss + Doryani's Catalyst... Rah la la, stheuh bordel.


Je joue arc depuis 2.0 et je pense que je vais toujours joué arc sur la 3.0 , j'adore trop ce spell ^^  ::wub:: 
Effectivement j'ai été "choqué" du changement avec comme ascendancy Necro et pour le bâton.

Après lecture de son post , en gros il prend necro pour les buff de skills offerings et un peu de rez mais ses buffs on l'air asser violents (regen quand on block notamment) .
On perd tout le multi crit avec la keystone  Elemental Overload.

Après il y a le nouveau sort Storm Burst en single target. Il y a pas mal de changements mais je suis curieux et confiant de son changement donc je vais me lancer dedans  ::P: 
Électrifiez les tous !  ::trollface:: 

 Ps : Oui je suis d'accord pour le bâton moi qui voulait me faire toujours le dual battery assassin crit ... reste plus qu'a chopé le Pledge of Hands

----------


## mentasm

Si un aimable canard pouvait me mettre de côté un Whispering ice (ilvl>50) c'est pour dans 10 jours  ::wub::

----------


## Ghostwise

> Effectivement j'ai été "choqué" du changement avec comme ascendancy Necro et pour le bâton.


En même temps, être choqué quand on joue Arc c'est normal hein.

Oui, je suis un peu le prince du rire ce matin. Pas assez de café...




> On perd tout le multi crit avec la keystone  Elemental Overload.


Il dit que le crit ça eu payé, mais ça paye plus. D'un autre côté je me sentais plus rassuré avec le freeze qu'avec un bone offering. Et ce n'est pas comme si j'étais un super-kakou méga-burné du endgame donc la perte d'efficacité du crit à haut niveau elle m'affecte un peu moins.

Mais d'un troisième côté je vois personne publier un build bien étudié pour du Arc avec freeze. Le but ça reste quand même d'avoir des builds qui peuvent attaquer le endgame, pas de faire plaisir aux petits mickeys dans mon genre.

----------


## Vhanlay

Helman  top 1 hc league vient de rip, je le rejoins sur le boss de l'act 5, lvl 40... forcément ca fais relativiser.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon bah j'ai rip sur le boss de l'act 5 haha, visuellement c'était les plus petits projectiles qui arrachaient le plus, un peu bête comme choix de gamedesign :/ j'ai ai pris 1, midlife, un deuxième, dead.

Reroll en glad!

----------


## Vhanlay

Haha mortel ce boss ! Je pars sur un totem.

----------


## Kohtsaro

Pour la quêtes deal with the bandits, vous faites quoi ? (avec une classe wizard)

Rewards :



Spoiler Alert! 




1% of Life Regenerated per second
2% additional Physical Damage Reduction
20% increased Physical Damage

or

5 Mana Regenerated per second
+20% to Global Critical Strike Multiplier
+15% to all Elemental Resistances

or

6% increased Attack and Cast Speed
3% chance to Dodge Attacks
6% increased Movement Speed

or

+2 Passive Skill Point

----------


## Leybi

Ca dépend beaucoup de ton build. En gros si y'a pas 2 bonus qui t'intéressent fort vaut mieux prendre Eramir pour le +2 skill points.

----------


## Ghostwise

Chuis parti sur une SRS Baron Life parce que je n'ai aucune originalité (et parce que ma vieille Geforce 770 elle a un peu du mal avec le 3440x144O).

Pour l'instant en terme de réflexes et d'orientation je suis à peu près au niveau d'une huitre avec une grosse diarrhée, mais le build est sympa.

----------


## Leybi



----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain il est assez sexy charged dash, dur de voir qui fait le plus mal entre lui et blade flurry, les deux skills sont facilement interchangeable donc je vais pouvoir tester

----------


## Hargun

@Leybi : [3.0 Video Guide] SRS Baron Life (Beginner Friendly)
  ::blink::  Je me demande aussi...

----------


## Leybi

Moi je rigolais du prix  ::ninja::  C'est pas rare du tout Baron mais comme c'est le truc à la mode ça se vend pour un rein  ::XD:: 

(Achetez pas à ce prix si vous faites ce build, c'est même pas intéressant de l'avoir si tôt, on peut switch sur le baron vers le lv85 sans souci)

----------


## Megiddo

Comme prévu, nouveau perso...

Je suis parti sur un marauder juggernaut en Sunder, bien tanky. Des gens font un build similaire? Dans l'affirmative, si vous êtes dans les levels intermédiaires (45-60), un petit retour sur les stuffs et les gemmes ne serait pas de refus  ::):

----------


## Ghostwise

> Moi je rigolais du prix  C'est pas rare du tout Baron mais comme c'est le truc à la mode ça se vend pour un rein


Chez nous, les prolétaires de la standard league, il est à 6 chaos (en tout cas le 4L que j'ai chopé était à ce prix là).

----------


## Leybi

Sunder + Melee Physical Dmg + Faster Attacks + Multistrike ou Added Fire (test laquelle est mieux)
(Check mon gdoc pour le récap sur le build Sunder !)

Pour le stuff à ce level, un max de vie, de résist élémentaire, et si tu peux avoir un peu de +physical damage (sur les rings et l'amulette par ex) c'est toujours bien. Je conseille 2k+ hp dès le lv45-50, et 60% résists. Les boss tapent très fort.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon sinon. 

On en a pas trop parlé vu que tout le monde est occupé à jouer.

Mais putain, ça déchire, les nouvelles musiques, les nouveaux ennemis, les nouveaux décors, les nouveaux skills, la nouvelle UI, le rework des DOTs, les tutos ingame, les perfs. Putain de taff' GGG

Seule petite ombre au tableau y'a pas l'air d'y avoir de new dialogue pour l'exile? J'espère que ce sera rajouté

----------


## CaMarchePas

Jugger sunder ici, arrivé act 9 !  ::P:  

Sunder+brutality+mpd+conc effect sur un marohi erqi tout frais, pas encore servi ! Juste avant en 4L sunder/bruta/mpd/maim et une arme rare qui fait moitié moins de dégâts que marohi et ça roule bien sur tout... 

Comme je suis en brutality, pas de herald/hatred & co, du coup j'ai la place pour purity of elements & fire pour caper mes résist avec du stuff de merde, ça dépanne plus que bien !

La combo du soir à laquelle je n'avais pas pensé avant : juggernaut unstoppable + pantheon passif Yugul. Quand t'es frozen ou chill t'es pas ralenti (ou que sur le bonus de vitesse je ne sais jamais), mais les mobs eux se congèlent en te frappant ! :D

----------


## Leybi

J'avoue brutality et des auras défensives à la place  ::o: 

@Kami: Ouais c'est beaucoup trop cool  ::love::

----------


## Ananas

J'avais prévu de craquer à nouveau mais vos retours font pas trop envie... 


Non je déconne, je rentre de vacances, je reinstalle ça  fissa et je joue comme un gros goret pendant 3 jours.  :Bave:

----------


## GUESH

Plutôt sympathiques ces nouveaux actes, ainsi que les modifications sur ceux qui existaient déjà. J'ai eu l'impression de moins me perdre dans les maps.
Certains des nouveaux bosses m'ont beaucoup rappelé ceux que j'ai pu croiser sur World of Warcraft ou Diablo 3 

Spoiler Alert! 


Kitava notamment, on pense direct à Kromog et surtout Belial

.


Y a plus qu'à pousser Harbinger !

----------


## Megiddo

Merci pour vos retours, Leybi et CaMarchePas. Ca me conforte sur quelques idées que j'avais pour ce build. C'est mon premier Marauder, donc les conseils sont toujours bons à partager. 

Entre autres idées, ne pas prendre Iron reflexes mais rester sur Unwavering stance, prendre le Aegis Aurora en shield pour avoir un max de regen sur mon ES, même si je vais builder pure Armor en priorité, partir sur beaucoup d'endurance charges plutôt que de builder Immortal Call (vraiment très nerfé apparemment).

Sinon, oui, Unstoppable est un must pour du build tanky puisque ça va deny presque la totalité des effets chilled ground, tar on ground, temporal chains, ainsi que la plupart des contrôles affectant le déplacement, y compris sur les items adverses, comme le Lioneye's remorse. Les maps de tier 13 et plus montrent de belle façon que ces effets peuvent être très problématiques. Evidemment, pour builder tanky, resolute technique. Donc pas de crit, mais un toucher à 100%, permettant de bien se concentrer sur les nodes défensifs et, à la limite, du dommage physique en base dégât. Je pense partir sur de la masse pour profiter des synergies avec le life leech et le stun.

Après, life, regen/leech, armor, block, et autant d'ES que je pourrai avoir sans faire trop de compromis sur la pure valeur d'armure. Je conseille également la petite Stone of Lazhwar en amulette (lv5 ou 8, je sais plus), qui ne paye pas de mine mais qui donne un énorme 50% of block chance applied to spells. En attendant mieux, elle fera le taff.

Mon build me permettra de prendre l'attaque que je veux, j'hésite encore entre Sunder et Ice crash, même si j'ai l'impression que Sunder est devenu le meilleur skill de mêlée avec la 3.0. Ca sera probablement celui-là.

 Sur les gemmes support, Melee Physical Damage, Elemental Damage with Attacks, Increased Area of Effect, Faster Attacks, Added Fire Damage pour du Ice Crash, Melee Physical Damage, Multistrike, Concentrated Effect, Faster Attacks, Added Fire Damage, Brutality pour le Sunder.

Ne pensant pas avoir trop de soucis sur les rez élémentaires, je pars en curse/buff/aura sur du warlord's mark, determination, arctic armor et peut-être tempest shield.

On verra à l'usage. N'hésitez pas à faire part de plus amples retours, vous semblez plus avancés dans le build  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

:Facepalm: 

Kitava m'a crit avec le projectile qui arrive lentement en mode t'es au centre de son viseur.

Je viens de le faire après avoir rip et je peux le tanker, ça me met mid life (1.5k life) mais quand il me l'avait fait je me suis fait OS D:

Je vais l'avoir§§§

Pas mal Harbinger ça ramène des thunes facile

C'est bon de jouer la peur au ventre sur du contenu que tu connais pas  ::o:

----------


## EvilGuinness

Merci pour la réponse plus haut dans le topic concernant les légendaires bas niveau. J'en ai 2 qui me serviront plus tard. Là je bute sur l'ascendance, le labyrinthe a été simplifié à l'extrême (pour le moins) mais aussitôt après avoir débloqué l'accès il est compliqué pour moi de survivre dès la première partie du boss. Je suis sur mon archer (je viens de choper tornado shot), mon dps est un peu trop léger encore et j'arrive à peine à me déplacer correctement. J'hésite à revenir à la flèche enflammée plutôt que de passer directement à tornado shot, j'ai l'impression que je fais moins de dégâts (suis lvl 35, matos trouvé par terre).

Mais eh, je dois avouer avoir une grosse, grosse dose de fun. Le style sautillant qui nettoie les packs en 2-2 est hyper sympa, la map refaite est un miracle (petite ligne bleue, indicateurs), les harbingers commencent à devenir rigolos déjà et j'attache plus d'importance que prévu aux cosmétiques. J'ai mes empreintes twitch, mon portail twitch aussi et un joli portrait social. C'est étrangement très satisfaisant. Je suis super jaloux des types que je croise qui brillent de partout avec des empreintes super jolies, des nuées de machins de couleurs vives qui volettent autour du perso et des ailes dorées. 

Le seul bémol, c'est donc toujours que je n'arrive absolument pas à me mettre la tête dans le lore...

----------


## Ghostwise

> Le seul bémol, c'est donc toujours que je n'arrive absolument pas à me mettre la tête dans le lore...


Il y'en a relativement peu et c'est plutôt cryptique. On a une idée grossière de comment se sont passées les chutes de l'empire Vaal et de l'empire éternel sur Wraeclast, on a une idée grossière de la nature de l'empire éternel sur Oriath et des survivants Karui sur Wraeclast, on comprend vaguement comment fonctionnent les gemmes... et il y'a un peu plus de données sur certains personnages précis, comme Daresso ou Piety.

Là je parle en tant que type qui a n'a pas joué depuis la 2.4 hein. Je suis sûr qu'il y'a de nouveaux trucs.

D'ailleurs je reprend mes persos à zéro. Repartir avec un perso d'assez haut niveau quand tout a autant changé c'est trop le bazar en termes d'histoire et quêtes, de niveaux de gemmes, d'équipement, etc. J'hésitais parce que je ne suis pas bon sur le Lab ancienne formule (j'évite les pièges comme une loutre bourrée unijambiste), mais basta.

----------


## Zerger

Pas encore eu le temps de tester les nouveautes de la 3.0 , par contre jouer en 2017 à un HnS où tu dois cliquer manuellement sur chaque ennemi car ton perso est pas foutu d'attaquer automatiquement ceux avec lesquels il rentre en contact, ca pue méchamment des pieds !  :tired:

----------


## Ghostwise

> Merci pour vos retours, Leybi et CaMarchePas. Ca me conforte sur quelques idées que j'avais pour ce build. C'est mon premier Marauder, donc les conseils sont toujours bons à partager.


J'ai aussi remarqué ça -- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QDVvjkax6k . Mais c'est YouTube uniquement, pas de document derrière que ce serait écrit avec des lettres, des chiffres et autres trucs de vieux. Donc c'est pas bien pratique.

----------


## Yshuya

> Kitava m'a crit avec le projectile qui arrive lentement en mode t'es au centre de son viseur.
> 
> Je viens de le faire après avoir rip et je peux le tanker, ça me met mid life (1.5k life) mais quand il me l'avait fait je me suis fait OS D:
> 
> Je vais l'avoir§§§
> 
> Pas mal Harbinger ça ramène des thunes facile
> 
> C'est bon de jouer la peur au ventre sur du contenu que tu connais pas


D'ailleurs je trouve qu'il y a quelque problème de nivellement de la difficulté. Je me suis fait éclaté par Kitava et aussi par le boss fin A6

Spoiler Alert! 


 par contre la Trinité A8 est passé super facilement alors que j'étais bien en galère sur Sun & Moon.



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pas encore eu le temps de tester les nouveautes de la 3.0 , par contre jouer en 2017 à un HnS où tu dois cliquer manuellement sur chaque ennemi car ton perso est pas foutu d'attaquer automatiquement ceux avec lesquels il rentre en contact, ca pue méchamment des pieds !


 ::blink::

----------


## Drup

Il y a beaucoup de lore dans les nouveaux actes. C'est assez complet (et perso, je le trouve assez bien fait).

Il faut lire les dialogues et les textes, par contre. Je trouve les pirates très droles.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais très déstabilisé par la nouvelle progression de la difficulté aussi mais franchement c'est tant mieux, avant Cruel était une blague, là j'ai joué comme avant et c'est clairement pas passé il faut être bien mieux préparé pour faire l'équivalent du cruel d'avant

C'est maso mais ça fait du bien de reprendre des claques et de pas passer 80 en un jour sans rip et avec du stuff de rush

----------


## Zerger

> 


Bah contrairement à tous les autres Hns où tu te balades en restant appuyé sur le clic gauche et où ton perso déclenche le skill du clic gauche à chaque fois qu'il rentre en contact avec un ennemi, là faut cibler manuellement les ennemis que tu veux attaquer. A moins que j'ai raté une option, mais je comprend pas pourquoi ils ont toujours pas remanier ce truc, c'est un confort de jeu non négligeable

----------


## Yshuya

> Ouais très déstabilisé par la nouvelle progression de la difficulté aussi mais franchement c'est tant mieux, avant Cruel était une blague, là j'ai joué comme avant et c'est clairement pas passé il faut être bien mieux préparé pour faire l'équivalent du cruel d'avant
> 
> C'est maso mais ça fait du bien de reprendre des claques et de pas passer 80 en un jour sans rip et avec du stuff de rush


Oui et non, il y a quand même une variation assez importante, je parles surtout des bosses. Mais franchement j'ai senti que j'étais un peu limite en début d'acte mais je change rien au stuff et puis la carte suivante et toute la fin d'acte passe super facilement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bah contrairement à tous les autres Hns où tu te balades en restant appuyé sur le clic gauche et où ton perso déclenche le skill du clic gauche à chaque fois qu'il rentre en contact avec un ennemi, là faut cibler manuellement les ennemis que tu veux attaquer. A moins que j'ai raté une option, mais je comprend pas pourquoi ils ont toujours pas remanier ce truc, c'est un confort de jeu non négligeable


Ouais enfin, il y a la moitié des skills qui ne sont pas clique gauche. Comment est ce que tu veux automatisé un remote mine, un vaal pact ...

----------


## Drup

La version Act 5 de Kitava, Ca va.

Pour tout les autres nouveaux boss, il faut absolument cap res sinon ça passe pas du tout. Avec cap res, ça passe plutôt bien. 
J'aime beaucoup le design de la plupart de ces boss d'ailleurs. Le fight Lunaris/Solaris est particulièrement cool.

Par contre, je trouve Kitava Act 10 overtuned et surtout complètement illisible, exactement comme Malachai quand il est sorti. Il a plein d'attaque quasiment inesquivable et tout les mouvements télégraphés sont ... hors de l'écran. Pour ceux en HC, vous avez intérêt à farmer un paquet et être bien solide. Il faut s'attendre a des baffes de >3K et beaucoup de burning ground qui fait super mal (il y a un dieu mineur qui aide un peu).

Ah, et si vous avez des soucis avec la vision des couleurs ... faites vous carry.

----------


## Drup

Ah oui et, lisez les dialogues de Sin (parce qu'ils sont cools) et de Weylam (parce qu'ils sont hilarants).

----------


## Zerger

> Ouais enfin, il y a la moitié des skills qui ne sont pas clique gauche. Comment est ce que tu veux automatisé un remote mine, un vaal pact ...


Non mais d'accord, je faisais surtout allusion au CaC

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais faudrait laisser l'option, multistrike cible automatiquement mais l'air de rien c'est sujet au rip facile

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Echo shrine aussi, y'a Hegemony qu'avait rip sur piety malformation à cause du ciblage auto  ::o:

----------


## Zerger

C'est pour ça qu'il y a la touche "Move only"  ::P: 

Le souci de multistrike, c'est que tu peux pas cancel l'animation pour faire autre chose, tu dois attendre la fin des 3 attaques avant de fuir et c'est le plus gros inconvénient de cette gemme je trouve.

Enfin bon, je trouve ça con qu'on soit toujours obligé de cliquer sur les ennemis après toutes ces updates, alors qu'il existe des alternatives depuis Diablo 2 ( le mieux reste Grim Dawn à ce sujet)

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain les sensations qui reviennent sur POE, t'affronte un boss que tu connais pas, est ce que je suis assez stuff? Aucune idée. Il a une mécanique qui OS? Aucune idée.

Bon go, rythme cardiaque à 120 haha, je pige rien à ce qui se passe, je cours. Tukohama qui sort des lasers "oh shit, oh shit, oh shit" ah ça fait pas de dégâts en fait, "merde pourquoi il saute en l'air?" "Aaaaaaaah!". Pfiou il est mort

Shavronne Brutus, bon ça démarre en terrain, connu, Brutus active le mode super saiyen "oh shit (il se téléporte), OH SHIT, là c'est bon je vais me faire OS"

J'ai peur  :Emo: 

Remix du thème de Lioneye watch  :Cigare: 

Je sens que je vais remourir avant l'act 10 mais on y croit allez

----------


## Kamikaze

Oh putain le Brine King, je me suis tellement pissé dessus quand y'a eu les vagues, je me suis fait prendre en plein dedans, me suis dit c'est bon, c'est la fin, énorme ce combat

----------


## EvilGuinness

Les sensations qui arrivent tout court pour moi  ::):  Outre les quelques cosmétiques que j'ai pris (8 chaos and order) et le sapin de noël qu'est devenu mon perso, j'ai "ascendé" ranger sans trop de mal au 36-37 , plus en pigeant les patterns assez basiques qu'autre chose (bon ok en fuyant aussi beaucoup, avec la vitesse désactiver les buffs est pas compliqué - y'a eu un gros nerf d'Izaro au passage ? ). Bon accessoirement à coups de flèches de foudre et de tornado shot, ça passe sans trop de problème. 

Donc j'ai pris ranger, branche phasing... bah, brillance over 9000, avec les papillons tout autour, l'aura blanc doré, l'arc qui brille, les traces de pas... plus ça brille, mieux c'est. Accessoirement, le phasing c'est quand même limite cheaté tellement c'est puissant, je me la fais à la Dark Souls : kill, passage dans le dos, spam lightning arrow. Je suis au lvl 40, ça nettoie quand même vachement rapidement.

----------


## Yshuya

> Les sensations qui arrivent tout court pour moi  Outre les quelques cosmétiques que j'ai pris (8 chaos and order) et le sapin de noël qu'est devenu mon perso, j'ai "ascendé" ranger sans trop de mal au 36-37 , plus en pigeant les patterns assez basiques qu'autre chose (bon ok en fuyant aussi beaucoup, avec la vitesse désactiver les buffs est pas compliqué - y'a eu un gros nerf d'Izaro au passage ? ). Bon accessoirement à coups de flèches de foudre et de tornado shot, ça passe sans trop de problème. 
> 
> Donc j'ai pris ranger, branche phasing... bah, brillance over 9000, avec les papillons tout autour, l'aura blanc doré, l'arc qui brille, les traces de pas... plus ça brille, mieux c'est. Accessoirement, le phasing c'est quand même limite cheaté tellement c'est puissant, je me la fais à la Dark Souls : kill, passage dans le dos, spam lightning arrow. Je suis au lvl 40, ça nettoie quand même vachement rapidement.


Oui, il a été nerf au niveau cruel et normal.

----------


## Alchimist

Je me suis remis à PoE avec la mise à jour, cependant je n'arrive pas à jouer plus de deux minutes sans avoir une déconnexion, une idée du problème ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Hmmm essaye de ping (cmd ping) et vois si t'as des pertes de paquet, sinon change le serveur sur POE (essaye un autre en europe). Si t'es en wifi ou en internet via courant là (cpl) c'est surement le suspect.

Act 8  :Cigare: 

Arakaali  ::o: 

Pas content les lasers, aucune idée de ce qu'ils font je me suis trop chié dessus pour faire la mariole et en manger un

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Hmmm essaye de ping (cmd ping) et vois si t'as des pertes de paquet, sinon change le serveur sur POE (essaye un autre en europe). Si t'es en wifi ou en internet via courant là (cpl) c'est surement le suspect.
> 
> Act 8 
> 
> Arakaali 
> 
> Pas content les lasers, aucune idée de ce qu'ils font je me suis trop chié dessus pour faire la mariole et en manger un


T'as survécu à Arakaali? J'étais persuadé que t'allais rip dessus.  ::trollface::

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Dites, je reprends le jeu et je vois que mes anciens perso ont des "remove only" dans mes onglets de coffre .Ils viennent des "standard league" d'avant 3.0.
Du coup si je crée un nouveau perso en"Harbinger" donc, comment je peux récupérer le stuff/Matos de craft que j'avais mis de coté ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Hahahaha. Yogg.

Tu peux pas. C'est le but des leagues, tu démarres A POIL

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> T'as survécu à Arakaali? J'étais persuadé que t'allais rip dessus.


Ah bon? Je l'ai trouvé plus tranquille que le reste, je l'ai un peu torché même, je joue glad là, donc j'ai pu facetank.

Doedre m'a fait peur, j'ai pas pigé toute les mécaniques au début du coup j'ai failli rip. Je viens de fumer dawn c'était un massacre, j'attaque Lunaris

----------


## Ghostwise

Ah, j'ai enfin un slot bleu libre. Donc je peux mettre un sort d'attaque pour casser les caisses, urnes, cairns et autres breakables.

Ce qui est à mon avis la partie la plus cruciale du jeu.

----------


## Kamikaze

Herald of Thunder = cassage automatique  ::o:

----------


## Ghostwise

> (Check mon gdoc pour le récap sur le build Sunder !)


Pour info là PoEPlanner il marche sans souci depuis tes liens (enfin non que pour le sunder, le SRS il bad gateway. En fait.).

Le choix de la hache sur Berserker Sunder, c'est pour avoir le Onslaught grâce au node Slaughter ? Parce qu'en variante masse on peut rejoindre la partie duelliste en passant tout en bas, pour être à portée de la roue Bloody Bludgeon (et d'un gros node de Dex si il y'a un souci lors du levelling).

Je dis pas ça parce que je voudrais profiter de mon Marohi Erqui, hein. Du tout.

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain Yugul  :Sweat: 

On va pas se mentir j'ai un peu mouillé les couches, surtout quand j'ai facetank son énorme hit comme un abruti

----------


## Kamikaze

Solaris & Lunaris Status: Destroyed, easy pz

----------


## Safo

Hello 

Je sors de ma grotte (retour sur poe après 2 ans) avec une question rapide:

Un build raider claw dual wield ca se monte comment autour de:
- wild strike
- reaver
- le nouveau skill qui balance des sortes de tentacules verts

Ma question c'est surtout savoir sur quoi ma concentrer niveau nodes de degats pour les 3 competences au dessus (pas jouées ensembles hein, je ne sais pas encore sur laquelle partir).
Bref, degats phy, elem et/ou crit.

Merci!

Ps: j'espère que ca n'a pas été discuté récemment - je dois me mettre à jour sur le topic!

----------


## Yoggsothoth

> Hahahaha. Yogg.
> 
> Tu peux pas. C'est le but des leagues, tu démarres A POIL


Ah ok ...Mais j'avais refait un perso ya juste 1 mois  ::'(:  ...du coup tout mon loot sert plus à rien ?

Edit : Ok j'ai compris !'tain c'est un peu chiant ça quand même, surtout pour les orbes  ::|:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Putain Yugul 
> 
> On va pas se mentir j'ai un peu mouillé les couches, surtout quand j'ai facetank son énorme hit comme un abruti


Yugul il a été méchamment nerfé, pas un problème car il était monstrueux et chiant, mais pour infos :
-t'avais genre 3 fois plus de bubulles ?
-les bubulles allaient bien plus vite et mettaient... 3 minutes à disparaitre ?
-le buff de vitesse (le warcry) de Yugul doublait facilement la vitesse des bubulles
-le debuff restait plus longtemps (je peux pas parler de son intensité, j'étais déjà en unstoppable  ::ninja::  )
-les bubulles ne s'arrêtait que si t'était à l'opposé

Hier soir j'ai fini l'acte X, du coup pour faire peur à propos du dernier boss :


Spoiler Alert! 


-Si tu ne vois pas commencer l'aoe de feu et que t'es dans un coin, t'es mort
-si t'es pas capé feu t'es mort
-si tu te prends une des explosions noires en croix (les mêmes que l'acte V), t'es probablement mort
-si tu ne fais pas assez de dps sur les Adds, tu vas sans doute mourir (j'ai eu un gros lag puis 5 gros gars mélée sont apparus et paf le chien)
-si tu esquives le feu pour arriver pile sur une croix noire qui explose, t'es mort

Je suis mort que deux fois mais avec un perso tanky et pas trop lent. >.>

----------


## Kamikaze

Oula, plus j'en lis sur le boss final act X plus j'ai envie de le faire de manière fourbe, ça me ferait chier de mourir sur un truc à moitié buggé.

Je pense que je vais le tenter solo mais en over lvlant à mort. Ça me ferait chier de crever mais bon... payer un kill boss à la sortie de l'extension, jamais de la vie

- - - Mise à jour - - -

t'avais quoi comme stat CMP?

---

Pouah il m'a bien fait flipper le dieu du désert, j'étais pas sûr de pouvoir traverser les tornades sans connaitre les mécaniques mais j'ai pas eu le choix, c'est passé

----------


## Kamikaze

Act 10, j'ai eu très très peur sur la fin de la depraved trinity  :tired:

----------


## Safo

> Hello 
> 
> Je sors de ma grotte (retour sur poe après 2 ans) avec une question rapide:
> 
> Un build raider claw dual wield ca se monte comment autour de:
> - wild strike
> - reaver
> - le nouveau skill qui balance des sortes de tentacules verts
> 
> ...


Des idées? Je sais bien que ca fait peu de temps que j'ai posé cette question mais comme je commence à avoir pas mal de points de passif en attente je ...fin voilà quoi  ::P:

----------


## Lucioleman

Je fais partie de ceux qui ont le "bug" de la déconnexion régulière, souvent lors de changement de zone; ça rend le lab quasi impossible à compléter et le reste de la progression particulièrement frustrante. Dommage parce que le nouveau contenu a l'air intéressant (sachant que j'ai pas fait la beta) et les améliorations font plaisir à voir ! bref, j'espère un patch rapide, on est apparemment beaucoup à avoir le même problème, cf les forums techniques officiels.

edit: safo pour ton build, wild strike pour du elemantal, reave peut le faire aussi mais c'est un peu plus subtil, pour l'autre pouvoir, tu dois parler de blade flurry j'imagine, c'est une attack tres efficace, qui marche avec tout... apres tu as vraiment le choix pour développer ton perso (crit ou pas notamment)du côté du duelliste tu devrais trouver ton bonheur en dual wielding et en life. l'ascendancy du raider est excellente, tu risques pas de te planter...par contre faut pas lésiner sur la life, et si tu pars sur du full evasion rating, the perfect form est une armure très intéressante. ya plein de possibilités mais faudrait que tu précises un peu tes envies

----------


## Kamikaze

Essayez washington DC, une époque je tournais la dessus

----------


## Ghostwise

Le Lab est plus facile, mais il ne m'a pas semblé beaucoup plus rapide...

----------


## Lucioleman

ok merci Kami, je vais tester

edit: pas de changement

----------


## Ghostwise

> Edit : Ok j'ai compris !'tain c'est un peu chiant ça quand même, surtout pour les orbes


Faire les leagues c'est pour les gros joueurs. Ils se jettent tous dedans comment des chiens fous dans un jet d'eau, ils jouent intensément, ils se tirent la bourre, ils découvrent les nouveaux trucs, et pi après ça sent le chien mouillé forcément.

Pour les petits joueurs qui jouent par à-coups, la Standard League c'est parfait. Tu joues quand tu veux, tes affaires sont bien rangées, les prix pour le trade sont très bas, et les nouvelles idées qui étaient testés lors de la dernière league finissent par arriver sous forme d'échantillon gratuit en standard league quand la league suivante commence.

----------


## Leybi

Y'a des MTX à choper en league, pour moi le reste n'existe pas  ::ninja:: 

(En vrai c'est super cool d'essayer de compléter un max de challenge pour un joueur semi-casu)

----------


## Yshuya

> Act 10, j'ai eu très très peur sur la fin de la depraved trinity


C'est dingue comme je l'ai passé super facilement celle là.

----------


## Kamikaze

Je parle de la cinématique de fin de ce combat avec les vagues, mais je l'ai torché ouais.

Kitava Down!

J'y suis allé prudent j'ai fait le lab merciless avant, j'ai grind jusqu'au lvl 71 ensuite ça m'a soulé et je me suis dit go, rip ou pas rip.

Alors le truc vraiment casse couille du combat c'est le burning ground j'imagine (mais je m'étais renseigné donc j'ai pris le dieu immune)

Mais surtout... ce putain de DOT laissé par les espèces de trainées de sang, sérieusement c'est débile ce truc, visuellement ça a pas l'air dangereux, mais le pire c'est que même si t'esquive la masse noire, la trainée de sang, t'arrache la barre de vie...

J'ai frolé la mort, j'ai du descendre à 100 pv sur un multi hit du bordel à l'écran plus le dot, potion instant m'a sauvé. J'ai du utilisé un portal parce que les adds me refill que dalle de potion.

Mapping here I come

- - - Mise à jour - - -

3 persos morts pour arriver à la fin de FoO, c'est honnête mais je me vois très très mal faire ces nouveaux actes avec un caster. J'ai joué un perso très tanky et pourtant j'ai eu des frayeurs, alors un caster, bonjour.

----------


## Safo

> safo pour ton build, wild strike pour du elemantal, reave peut le faire aussi mais c'est un peu plus subtil, pour l'autre pouvoir, tu dois parler de blade flurry j'imagine, c'est une attack tres efficace, qui marche avec tout... apres tu as vraiment le choix pour développer ton perso (crit ou pas notamment)du côté du duelliste tu devrais trouver ton bonheur en dual wielding et en life. l'ascendancy du raider est excellente, tu risques pas de te planter...par contre faut pas lésiner sur la life, et si tu pars sur du full evasion rating, the perfect form est une armure très intéressante. ya plein de possibilités mais faudrait que tu précises un peu tes envies


Parfait, merci beaucoup!!

----------


## Zerger

Putain, ca commence à être pénible les déconnexions intempestives  :tired:

----------


## Jalkar

L'utilisation d'une Ancient Orb et d'une bonne dose de RNG :

http://plays.tv/video/5987a540a415467d6e/lul

Lorica >> Shavronne

ya des types qui ont une chance d'enfer

----------


## CaMarchePas

Depuis https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1835899 les uniques découverts sur la 3.0/Harbinger :




> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> "3.0.0 Unique Items (20 of 24)"
> The unique items added in patch 3.0.0 will be added here as they are spoiled or found. New stuff will always be at the top.
> Work In Progress...
> http://i.imgur.com/JLmQpSE.png
> http://i.imgur.com/AA6Kqry.png
> It Appears the map can spawn as different Tiers
> ...


Void gaze donnée par un des uniques c'est ça : http://i.imgur.com/qT8pYoz.jpg

Ceinture harbinger : http://i.imgur.com/paArc5D.jpg

Storm Cascade et Harbinger of the Arcane : http://i.imgur.com/paArc5D.jpg

edit : meh je trouve plus les autres items du pale council >.>
redit : via wiki en fait :
https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Yriel%27s_Fostering (au moins 3 versions avec chacune une invocation différente et un buff quand l'invoc est up différent)
https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Volkuur%27s_Guidance (au moins 3 versions avec un type d'élément de base différent et cet élément qui poison)

----------


## Groufac

Reprise ce weekend après une très longue pause (la 2.0) comment ça a évolué dans le bon sens  ::o: 
J'en suis à la fin de l'acte 6 là, les nouveaux boss sont top!

Sinon même si je vois comment ça fonctionne j'ai toujours pas trop compris l'intérêt de la mécanique Prophecy  ::unsure::

----------


## Vhanlay

Vous pouvez m'expliquer pourquoi il boost autant ses crit multiplier avec son arme sur son build ?

https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...ath/characters

----------


## Yamayo

> Vous pouvez m'expliquer pourquoi il boost autant ses crit multiplier avec son arme sur son build ?
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...ath/characters


Je comprends pas ta question ^^
Parce qu'il joue Crit ?  ::):

----------


## Jalkar

> Vous pouvez m'expliquer pourquoi il boost autant ses crit multiplier avec son arme sur son build ?
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...ath/characters



"Global critical multiplier", c'est "global", donc pas que pour les attaques, ca marche sur les spell

----------


## Isdrydge

Qqun peut il m'aider avec PoB ?

Je fais un build :
- tree
- level et charac du perso
- item
- skill

et sur 2 builds DPS j'ai un DPS de moule ... Ca prends bien en compte les HP, mais y'a un soucis niveau DPS, je dois avoir omis un truc, de cocher une option ou un truc non ?

----------


## Jalkar

dans l'onglet configuration tu peux activer/désactiver les buffs.

genre si tu joue avec des Frenzy, si tu as hit recently, si l'ennemie est shocked, si c'est un boss ou non

----------


## Isdrydge

> dans l'onglet configuration tu peux activer/désactiver les buffs.
> 
> genre si tu joue avec des Frenzy, si tu as hit recently, si l'ennemie est shocked, si c'est un boss ou non


Yep j'ai fait ca. J'ai 10 k dps avec un build frost blades lvl 94 et du bon stuff  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai pas pigé la Belt harbinger, le cooldown c'est un truc global? Ça a l'air broken

J'ai commencé à map, j'approche doucement de 80 mais j'ai toujours un stuff de merde, va falloir trade  :tired:

----------


## Jalkar

> Yep j'ai fait ca. J'ai 10 k dps avec un build frost blades lvl 94 et du bon stuff


beh ton arbre est peut être pourri / ou ton stuff / ou tes gemmes  ::P: 

partage ton PoB qu'on jette un oeil  ::):  (via Export)

----------


## Vhanlay

> Je comprends pas ta question ^^
> Parce qu'il joue Crit ?


Il a controlled destruction sur son main spell.

----------


## Tenebris

Jouant toujours en self loot, savez vous s'il est possible d'avoir certains items comme le baron en farmant des boss précis ou est-ce totalement aléatoire ?

----------


## Jalkar

> Il a controlled destruction sur son main spell.


et increased crit chance., CD diminue le crit mais ajoute un très gros multiplier. Tu peux quand même jouer crit avec c'est juste un peu plus dur

@Tenebris : de base le baron non mais certains item ont des divinations card associés qui elles peuvent être farmé pour obtenir un item.

certains unique sont spécifique à un kill de boss (genre dying sun sur le shaper)

----------


## Yamayo

> Il a controlled destruction sur son main spell.


C'est pas gênant, ça n'empeche pas de crit et ça augmente le non - crit  (et donc la valeur de base du calcul du crit , quand ça crit)
Je sais pas si je suis clair  ::):  C'est vrai que ça semble contre intuitif de mettre controlled mais en fait c'est assez courant dans les buils spell crit

----------


## Vhanlay

Merci pour les explications. Mais pourtant quand je check dans les détails du spell, Controlled destruc n'influence pas le "spell critical strike chance".

----------


## Isdrydge

> beh ton arbre est peut être pourri / ou ton stuff / ou tes gemmes 
> 
> partage ton PoB qu'on jette un oeil  (via Export)


Desole je peux pas au taff faire un pastebin :




```

eNrtW1tz2sgSfo5-xRRVeypbibHugI-9p8BXssYmgO0kL66xNIBiSYN1AeOt_PfTM5JAgARjr0-dl00lji59me7-pqd7ND78z7PnoikJQof6RxWlKlcQ8S1qO_7oqHIzONurV_7zh3TYxdH4etiKHZe9-UP6cMivkUumxAU-GfgiHIxIdJvJ0u7h2QP2bSe6ooGHgeyK-iR7tnrXIYHluCQMs8eWi8PwCnvkqNLD_ogEFYRDi_j28fJFQulhx-9T65FE5wGNJzCYCpo6ZNahNtC0O93r3iBTcxzEJBsHGPHhsOviOQn6EY5QCD-OKk3wBR6RE-zBTxCE3RikaEqjoVcVpaHCVV2v7Bcz9yeE2Eumat0w34G0G5DT4ZBYkTMlxwEYMca-tRybUa9qZawF5DqQ1xvbGDqxGzkT12E-T5nUar2M42JDQ710OAMaYfek21-QKqqmmY2qpmo1o27s4KPRgk8uo-xgHx_TcEmplgcrytknl5L1yFOeUjGMMsoT8rwMaEPdIjBPuUVg21_aoW8bYJ5wi7xLZ7iMkmno9S3gtA4Yddu3lj5S1G2Cb_yAhCSY5lC9TcUqSxemP8kbIcvbGHtkRPzdYGCkl4RY43NIET0cLY1XGjWt2pAbSl1WNNPYhqacNeZWfzHivL-2YrTAW4qpi3GsO0vdOv5VXylKdSt1ibs0pVoa_FOfBKN5f-wQ195tPHdVnkXIZXkGweDnWYqtKmedYraELSO_ZTYn9iQMeVOU8gnbIS4hwGKTtcQpvx9HN6A_2Yrhvo6tGXg0XiY7U9e32p2QrySJUobueB46FqRxvrL2iB3D8HJObpRbT6fEA8DzJRNW9aWPq3JpXFoulARrZit6tbbFHtctYir3VRRh6_GE2qN192ryVi1FLKUcZ04Azgqd3JK2p5U6-Ziy-SFKfemMxpEP9dwrFIwxDdfJTYHRX0NddYwnuw1emiDMsmaHuKqlMcU8h_u8ymVXx9i1Qi6m7U_iCPm8AvWc0Lp_iIdDVmxWQGzA6-bTs7PT40H79jTVnGcJHx3Xvfdj74HVV8n_rGZNKPuEzwpkUdfFk5DYR5UhdkOQ7cBln_H2IRlYkRA91GZpIStCzQosoVHw0lWEklWTogNNJ4SwGwbzCWGxDIVYWq7omLvUCSEtiZC2R74TCfqWWHguRLlYq4SoOwDApDkQ8wMkrcB5iCMiRs4rRqFxsEpJhHClWhAacbIkCclO120R2jSHCcWOT6EBfiTiMTkhQ2ijUy8f7mfZ45BDN0Q2GWLoss6J9zXGrhPNjyq-41Zyzy-Txpo_DWnAHoWtOfROR5UImtike-XSeAPc5N0hv-e6eBfs4gcmg3X0-MFlo-SsKHQpWyGpPUfZgr8mg7EzDR8OQW_W5KvQz_Ps1QZJZwF0WS0XaoswfdrFQcTVPmUmybk3y1GtDYZlRVZMpCLRisyO4_O9hH7sedCz2zxjn1OXeEkkysfXjycTcBuvnFZLj9UBlo6Gc6KMFeXz6E6tUBEFBAMuWAJk7NBBOo_MKiHVC3aU8aNMgJj-O4In1D91edn0SrsXXKnJaOZEY5QUO6L62RreJT6JApzUeEKaGRfKs4kpWwz4jFpx-GorEy4xVYlHmiOYLCEsWPCS9W_l6F-oT7PDUv_FfEKjMQk8B78X1Ju2DVzgw63h3hgJZ0Pc9yu1wj5PBK9IM8d3J4OSVHPuQgkfviHLZHjCUKH5-TwsiCjgQ7Mx8TMs55J4udJTf0gICBSK7AawMuadQWNhblskCXEeAwvfrOlfJ1lGQGhkiUYEKtGmziXuFkPaYUAbyAOYQDAKVzSvpSyI87wRZiUQuyCuR6I3QOxu7AQuVO2717JSuzIR77x2QTdK7Q4eOZbgODgDSjjEVJzBP2c4f5PVq7x_29ozmKskSNaZt42HC1isVGLDekOaoxclEExWXaT-jTwXByG59qEbEk1wjAFd--gia7TKdTTDEIchrFwdHDwKys94_gWWhf8OEWfdoeeCBNi1r4dtS7TkSDgQHbLk9Na4XLPlNNweGuUNobnF2F1sMAwCtkfwBnAyKWghBnE5u_yIo0CwvNhwaJ717TOzyTqYiAYDGhGv72JPFDWcD2KK7nBgQas3XA9qesVbokEAdTZOQsLZlbS5gZtkfDe9S37xYRxFk_Bgf382m1UnOBrTIXl2XFK1qLc_YUCdkj0--j2wn-w34U-r2W42LxTlzqzf2FYTT8mPx8C4_hoNL-vPg-FNq6-1aHMvuKcNJ7hqTH9-U8KfrW8Ne-9KP_-u3p8dt670WvvHwJmcdPCPb9PBw3Ht9JtsKP2H6Pvg7G4c7MUj9cob28Ou7g-u4_NWcFLr1ma1wTDWr0lTvf3h3l4qI9K58q5m9rX8sxE5jasfX9yB1TGnT0M8-zqKT7pfLobB-Uvte5cqP1v1-xF9CH6oTw8v8YVNBz8eFDIhX68v2jHtWM8Xt56uPeLw9JTcjZ6uOw3z--npvIm_XX5pR7Mb78KpDRq9nqz2n-7Mq9F3qg-69bvps3etHHce74ktP9LmWXRLvkWdbyed-3tS0_d-Og6-nXde5r2vLdL35ZbWPDriAdjPInCYfGgNk3Ckd8inNmF4qTVMgIUDYGF36bbbJpmm1kxNgE6t6zVjSdcopTOVhimi1zQ1XYROa9QbInr5p-Dd8nSzXldF7DVrqiEiT1GF_KcpZl2EzjCUhkjc9HrNrAvQmUpdyM-mqomoNcDemoi5ui5krqaZmiIyPLmmGULm6kpDJLx6o0AtZMLllIKbJOkd7rOsyC6uIPfyd-xhdsNz5q1DZigkLMP2o4AVxi-Uet-PKns1tao1DFNP_kBCH9PZBcFRB08WDSCjTfeYagkF20w9cYZDEvCdqyytM8JvTKjWqGq1mqLUDfibfHc5bIM1YZq82XWfJKtUHJI-sahvJwsvf5woTvbDgZRvlaWLbw8HsKgcoBvfeYqJ1CKuO2flACzpqEWgrpPOYigB7uaBF1rYJVKPPMVOQELETUC6-RmZdbZJwv8_Ic_SR8WQ91RZ_v035Cy2U5LdLumjJu_pq288_Ox4sYfYhqf06aMi7ykGEEQUQauClrsFybYh26kOJUPOSzhzcfjI-YHIgn43mKMAR0Q6fYalEFqugPB4d6jND7TAS_gJQKgaldQXKSJKKdSdFNkJin3m4aWrp-Bf7EdMQiqoxO1R5vUTYhGIaSABbqZzxF5Jt4mUA9QNCFKrZlVePoJCFGATrQdGlcGZqrGnGb8zX0KAiD-KxtJf6YgOlF8KeDFgXwPZLgT_BsAo-Ze4rJZH2LcR_3QWsrjuqcZK7Nb26KTvNEYRNPpIy4lOopBuAwwD6m3srcFIE1ww_St4yI3200dzT5F3IWPBoP4SxFKO4wqm9MMcnfrEc8CRGJzd9iPHc2xAk_13MaTtpDB2Upg7KWpiONQKcTigsTVmQGz6o9gJx1LbmxBgdNGxi2dvgaFZ_4wUTWGJ4TNqGMyfTKjrWE4UHiB1JcKqkcxitssHwBnSABEMA2IBmaOxEyGITorMlUjr5isYm7Ydoo-6vGckgPuoaAwncLMOZ20lzeQ26ory2Bqo0xklqSDDWkwuNkCE0Rm46mXOSAIIIbRHf0LlzLoT9oq-ED8ZuZR-swA6xgZ_bdth-7OgBWBJ0GwMNTjC0WLSrAgOJWVFObwkL0Ran33IprBSRjBFZngeZlTvA-VdMNT_geE_MPz_w9AohCGUZcEj9X_ibA8GVmRb6jvuI3jmglL7TUiUGRKTSsnIrZLZJx-2ZQ6RuKSztRVQ_QXrGSBEW413-uUV9XAEkVtdMLUFuEBbRJhxqwskFGq1dQJlBW0JWhE_eCCpRv7VuUsf2JQsBtynj3UYrLx9TV-t41KBqxZt9YjyJgHvU-ltodDfa5U2C3H5J6ZeBskepVEoDRwoZtA5uGEK0-2t-VGVWQylCxzCRERpcyQdY59NyweC_vTZIxu1ABGrQAPWJHWVxpqXY2lfsEF1489g4OwADwyAoyfHl-pvEdR36QzUsxqVwCWMIyQpMt8nYOvhSCK1EoJes3cqZQBLPq5JfciZj9nNcYCHUCweINbDSRCBofN8ANiDGbL4uJzyJ_hURYjSg6fGgnZBxhxoSv14yB-z4_VbbtIjDwesO-CBBxgcoJqcXwuhb1A15uS1zFLTt6SdT6axEdVif9YL_NljIq4nrDBnV8Uu_IsH7UCuymr915r5GQ03cuVG0DFLZ9RXnKFIC7XGr4IGaP2TPThCLnDE7r6hyFWNwtl_xrayeW3Rj4OpM8WudOsEjg3TBX0hM-JKl9CxRHyisMqmh20nBlM6BP73pEVTVFxR3LEjB7CSu6z3R7q8XBiAASWyPqPkhEa6ZEk2wS4vbfLHSBbHCeBSgXWDK1n2XYKKViSOITGtLkHLs7YieUARS7qKXOj3ZvQCbs7yLmj2nBCeeiSCci1KNiGWefYv9d78xfKvVpWF8q-k_sYqXv6JIPMsP5AGZoLdvK60Y54jk_0Ows-e5fMwO7qGPqpqAlIQtlZIMjlJM76iJZW6Lk9N5THQy-8gLxufoiX4A3kbB17eNkAG6LfL-5-v9btqUC2FXfGO3IB9W2XGXbAdrT6eTMaAm3W4JSu9mkfaKxGo1POhYi1HQcDZ3o7PvJpLGdtRqX7WfqnvJUz5nMUc6g1tJyg3xa4L1F6D8VJx2kp705xSx4ZyiRGkB5UKrSrnSnuvIqb32T7KQRFqqux4dHZUKNsnz2rUHMnyY25GpG0SJQPO0ShyGVHu24yilKrLUembRC1WAS8pzAIK4kZLArVIRO485mJAm3SsOskbVt8kyQ7DZCRGiRR1U0q6i79lBz-_cS8QObHQicWugKrgi0-eqOnFbt4T5YIKUCAGAwEcFPoA9WfsMMHukenbiQqBVSDG2CFmC_xE8FfoLAEbS7AqBNb9FK38ixn_FsV_VYP6Q2e08YsXgOhkRyjdEKqgB0qh8PPTL137RRxdaPYCYQbCNqr4Srb8zY7F7zVtEGZJnh_3ycjV7MR4asTh_vqvXv8XHoVoPw== 


```

----------


## Kamikaze

Au fait les canards en League HC Harbinger si vous tombez sur ces items j'achète:

Lioneye's Glare
Varunastra ou div carte associée (formless sea)
Kaom Roots (me manque la 2ème div card)
Grip of the council

J'ai une Jeweller's touch et du stuff qui traine donc hésitez pas  ::o: 

J'achète aussi les maps coves et reef

----------


## Jalkar

> Desole je peux pas au taff faire un pastebin :


tu es à 140k dps sur le melee hit et 70k sur les icy blades en activant une diamon flask  :;):  170/80 avec l'atziri + ToH
et accessoirement tu as oublié de sélectionné une classe d'ascendance  :;): 
257/127 en raider (avatar of the chase+ avatar of slaughter)

et le tout sans prendre en compte le "nearby ennemies are intimidated" de la ceinture  :;):

----------


## Isdrydge

> tu es à 140k dps sur le melee hit et 70k sur les icy blades en activant une diamon flask  170/80 avec l'atziri + ToH
> et accessoirement tu as oublié de sélectionné une classe d'ascendance 
> 257/127 en raider (avatar of the chase+ avatar of slaughter)


AVG Dmg annonce 31k sur mon truc et je viens de percuter que le DPS est de 123k ...

Merci.

NOTA : vous en pensez quoi accessoirement ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Au fait les canards en League HC Harbinger si vous tombez sur ces items j'achète:
> 
> Lioneye's Glare
> Varunastra ou div carte associée (formless sea)
> Kaom Roots (me manque la 2ème div card)
> Grip of the council
> 
> J'ai une Jeweller's touch et du stuff qui traine donc hésitez pas 
> 
> J'achète aussi les maps coves et reef


Tiens je me disais qu'on pourrait se faire une wish list si jamais entre canard on peut s'arranger non ?

----------


## Ghostwise

> Sinon même si je vois comment ça fonctionne j'ai toujours pas trop compris l'intérêt de la mécanique Prophecy


Bin là à titre d'exemple j'ai une prophétie qui dit que la prochaine fois que j'utiliserais une jeweller's (ou une fusing je ne sais plus) avec ce perso, ce sera automatiquement un 5L.

Ca devrait te parler.

----------


## Jalkar

> AVG Dmg annonce 31k sur mon truc et je viens de percuter que le DPS est de 123k ...
> 
> Merci.
> 
> NOTA : vous en pensez quoi accessoirement ?


a vu de nez la comme ca, tu as beaucoup de vie (212%) Vaal pact (0 regen) et seulement 0.4% de dmg leech, ca me parait un peu juste (même avec l'Atziri flask).

Tu comptes jouer en HC? 

Ton build sera cher, (déjà les touch of anguis sont actuellement à 2exa^^) ensuite tu n'as que 4 pièces d'équipement pour te caper d'après PoB, il te reste 330% all res à trouver, ca fait 80 de res sur chaque pièce * au minimum* (si tu joue HC tu voudra t 'ele weakness cap', ce qui rajoute d'autant plus de res à trouver) avec en plus à trouver de la life, de l'accuracy et/ou du crit et dans l'idéal des flat phys (autant dire le graal  ::P: )


(PS, ton 2e threshold jewel  est mal placé et donc ne sert à rien dans le calcul)

----------


## Tenebris

@jalkar
Merci pour les infos, je vais farmer quelques boss de temps en temps et tracer ma route au feeling.

----------


## Yamayo

> @jalkar
> Merci pour les infos, je vais farmer quelques boss de temps en temps et tracer ma route au feeling.


En -petit- complément il  y a également une prophecy qui permet de changer 5 Uniques contre un nouvel unique, dépend du iLvl des uniques que tu échanges au vendeur, bref, parfois utile de garder certains uniques a haut iLvl
Hum, je viens de tilter que sur Harbinger il y a désormais l'ancient orb, à voir donc  ::):

----------


## Jalkar

tu peux aussi tenter de "chancer" la base qui va bien  ::): 

Pour obtenir "The Baron", il faut chancer la base "Close Helmet" (il faut que tu changes ton lootfilter pour les afficher proprement)

----------


## Isdrydge

> a vu de nez la comme ca, tu as beaucoup de vie (212%) Vaal pact (0 regen) et seulement 0.4% de dmg leech, ca me parait un peu juste (même avec l'Atziri flask).
> 
> Tu comptes jouer en HC? 
> 
> Ton build sera cher, (déjà les touch of anguis sont actuellement à 2exa^^) ensuite tu n'as que 4 pièces d'équipement pour te caper d'après PoB, il te reste 330% all res à trouver, ca fait 80 de res sur chaque pièce * au minimum* (si tu joue HC tu voudra t 'ele weakness cap', ce qui rajoute d'autant plus de res à trouver) avec en plus à trouver de la life, de l'accuracy et/ou du crit et dans l'idéal des flat phys (autant dire le graal )
> 
> 
> (PS, ton 2e threshold jewel  est mal placé et donc ne sert à rien dans le calcul)


Ptin les anghish ... C'est devenu n'imp le prix.

J'ai plus que ca en leech, je comprends pas c'est pas suffisant ? Sur ma fin de league j'avais ca et c'était suffisant.

Pour les res, tu as raison, je vais partir soit sur un heaume soit sur une ceinture différente

----------


## Ravine

- Tu utilises Kaom's Root mais tu es un perso evasion: tu as donc 0 defenses (a part le block du dual wield - Edit: ah bah meme pas vu que tu as Acrobatics qui applique du less block chance), vu que Unwavering Stance fait que tu ne peux plus "evade" les attaques; mon conseil beaute: Atziri's Step/Garukhan's Flight
- Belt of the Deceiver, ok, mais sinon, Doryani's Invitation Cold Variant. Life leech on cold damage (soit 100% des degats que tu fais)
- Belly of the Beast, alors oui, pourquoi pas. Hyrri's Ire/Kintsugi/Queen of the Forest,Atziri's Splendour (evasion variant) bons choix aussi.
- Les opal rings ca coute un bras. Des rings avec +Life/+2 resistances parmis les 3 et un suffixes "trash" seront moins chers, et plus interessants pour toi (parmi les suffixes trash, Dexterity/Strength/intel par exemple, que certains vendeurs bradent parce que l'anneau n'est pas +life/tri-res)



```
eNrtXOtT4zgS_7z-K1RU3RVXA8HvJBzsVXgEskOASQLszBdKxEriwY_gR0Jmi__9WvIjtmM7Gpa7q7rard2Z2OluSd0_9UvKHv3r1bbQgni-6TrHO1JD3EHEGbuG6UyPd-5G3f3Wzr9-FY5ucTC7mZyEpkW_-VX45Yh9RhZZEAv4ROALsDclwX0iS3mEd0_YMczg2vVsDGTXrkOSd_mnPvHGpkV8P3k9trDvX2ObHO8MsDMl3g7C_pg4xun6i4jSxqYzdMfPJLjw3HAOk9lBC5Ms-64BNL3-7c1glAxz6oUkmQcs4pejWwuviDcMcIB8-ON4pwO6wFNyhm34EwRhKwQpii5qcqMl622lqbd2Dsp5h3NCjDUP0KsfQHrrkfPJhIwDc0FOPVjDDDvj9dS0ZkOpYi0hV9sNudmqY-iHVmDOLZOqPGaSG3oVx-XGCK1K2pEbYOvsdpiSSkqzpesNURJlsa236_ncIOUTqyj72MGnrr-mrLFAsF6fVE02IC85Sk2rojwjr2sta80agVlKSa9cTM9Zr0Orm2CWsGaCV-Ykg4OmqtWAc3xIqXvOeC24GjWU9M7xiE-8RQbVdUPkWW5h95PsIkSxjnFApsTJGE9pKM06-itCxrMLcBMDHKw10FbbdTBK6XRdqlUUJc4qqhacJWqSdI2Po6glWW20dRnsoklNpd2qE1LQmNKoXXq5viRFbshVbOcO8aar4cwklrFdE0xvWZYc0DSeQfIrEnlYypdVzbrANJBlN4Am168o4sgtplVtXGIRAiwGKTjQao_wDpZbz_1OY4f1k3wdz3bDTAQQ65cekWdXXhPQZivfHINHZzF2QIwQ5pdRdLt6_e6C2LAFWPSE-L5Wc0OtjDonFiQHhXVLaqNZsx7LKmOq1lUQ4PHzmWtMi_pVxNpRylgqObqmB8ryzUx025cqXdOpS_dIgbpd7SWns8CBzG6DpVL-DLt-kVrnmPwNJFineL59vesVcLMUlsE_1Hox5TxHByzdpZ9OsTX2mZieMw8D5LBU1Db98eNTOJnQrHMHxHosgT7vds9PR73783jkLIv_bFrWoxPaTzTTiv6myWtEOSRsU6Cxa1l47hPjeGeCLR9km_BxSHmH4A3GARc9ZGlxRstDTVMtrlmwJJaHkuaVvBON9wO3GkarOaG29LlYTizeOd-6pg9eiYe0N3XMgFO3ZIxXXJRpuOKi7gMAozKBTw_gszzzKQwIHznLHbnmQVMnHsJcxsA14ygiccmOQzcPbezDuGzHttAIPxN-m5yRCdTTsZaPDhLvccSg6yODTDDUWxfE_hJiywxWxzuOae1k3l9FFTZ767sefeWfrKCKOt4JoJqNylgmjVXCHVYnsmc2FiuHLfxEZdDSHj9ZdJaMFfmWSwOka6xQEu8LMig7HeGXIxg3qfZlKOyZ9-qBpK4H9daJBbmFH7-9xV7Ahn1JliRmvlnPqjAZ6hVpLhGLRDmZfdNhTYVhaNtQvBvMY1-4FrEjS1TPbxjO56A2ljrlM4_8BCtnwzhRwoqyfnTrqJAQeQQDLqgDpOxQS5rPdFVcQ6fsKOFHiQC-8R8InrvOucWypp9cd8oVLxktzWCGolyHd3waw2-JQwIPRyke18iUC2XZ-AZLJ9x1x6H_06uMuPiGijTSmcJm8SFgwZe0oKtGfzp87B3W41-u5m4wI55t4o-CescwgAt0WGvujZkwNsR0n8sVDpgj-Ak3c_pwNqpwNRcWZPD-O7xMgicMGZqT9cOciAI-tJwRJ8FyxolXD3ruTAgBgVyW3QBWwrzVaNTMvTGJTJzFQKqbwvhFkrUFuGYWjYhgSLQ55hp36ZS2LKAH5B5sIJiFxevXYhbEeN4JswqIXRLLJsE7IPYwMz0LsvbtsaxyXYmID45dUIy6Rh9PzTHnPBgDijj4hujCf-Zk9a5V53n_9Gq7sFeJF8WZ982HCUgjFd-03uHm3MsKCEZRF8l_ws-Fnk9uHKiGeB0cZUA3DrpMCq3qMTq-j30fIlcfe8-c8hOev8PK_H_6iLFuGeeSeNgybia9MW_KEXEgd0Kd03vtckPDqV9vGukdprnH2EobDCOP9gjeAU4qBaViEJOzTY848DjTiw2FZlnfvzM7tIIJXG_kBsQeWtjmRQ3jA5uiB-yNodSbFI0af2Il0ciDPBtHJmHsUlzcwEM0v7vBFfvwyywI5v7hwcFyuWzMcTBzJ-TVtEhj7NoHcwrUBdlns9-H9ZODDvxz0ul1OpeS9KC3XkaDgdT9oXqnLv7x7XNbv3s9X_w-6fn60L26bg9muiqf9LWeqU5PiCI_nrgXq353IoZ3yvSbKLf15uvwxp892xa--WyMw1e_deV_u5Ofb55EeTAZnJ0_6vqq__p93HWxJg3O-l8v_Fu_ff08D6XmVD9__XZv391NHk7UpWzcKB3DdUaiol5_H_f1xcsELwd307Pb3y4nM_x4f7dwpek0XJCvy8lv8ovyRb40QvHxSSJz8uXmshe6_fHr5b2tSpdqKJ9d6Moz_t47-Xp-Ya1Ww6tx97eZ6rd13f78-eZcfek9fus_tr98v_iq_W6tRu2Tp4frydOou_xx-6iE-7dfX5bdqy9n4ZkeXi_Eefuxf3fMlH-QaP8oOm31I1PET8hxDUKx0mzrAAkTgEKf4pbbJpkiN3WFg05uqU1tTdeupNOlts4zrq4rKg-d0m61ecaV2i0eeareask869WbssZBp6mS3OSg02WFxxyaJrV56NQWPf_mWIbalnhmJ6lSm4dObCo8WlFUtaVwWE1RdIVnfqBkLpQqkt5SuNbbKkMfeMH1loKHyOEdHVCPSD9cg99l39GXyQPzl_cmWSKfUO86DLzjnRAcODvm_eG69lfaklcbkiQ2ZR0UTTeSP3OXlwQHfTxPa0BKG7eZYgraTz0zJxPiseZV4tkp4e8gVBGbDRHcoALgUrXo-sFRDxblx_6bfh6SKFCFPhmSsesYUexlr6OBo5Y4kLJuWRx_B9iDuHKI7hzzJSTCCbGsFc0IIKqjEwKpndANIQt4WHm2P8YWEQbkJTQ94iO2BKTqe0hv0T4J-_uMvAq7kibuy6L4j78hM-2oRA0vYVcR99X8NzZ-NW1QJO15Cp92JXFf0oAgcBFUK2jdMIg6h7RZ7QuamJXQtbD_zPiBaAwlr7dCHg6IcP4K0RCqLo8ws_ddg11ugS_hT8BDQ9uJdREDo5JC3kqR3Ao5oBpeq3oB-sVOQCXEgirUHiRaPyNjAjb1BMDNYoXoV8J9JOUQ3XoEyQ29Ia5fQS4KsAmKhpFFUKas7SvaP6guwUDEmQYz4Y94RofSmwRa9Oh5IG1EsGMASsnO4pJ0HmHHQOzwzKd23Ze1nO0KbTrhqxuiAGp9pGRER1aIOwETz7U32msw0wgXdPwcHjKz_bSr70viNmSkDPIbJ5YyHNews59W6NwhtgmKxKDsnhOYtmkAmow_iyFlK4W2lULfStHkw6FSisORG45nFIgdZxqa_kzo2XMCjBY6tfDyPTDUW3tIUiTqGPZQW6P6pEItc2wG_iGScxaWtWgX00YfAGfieohgmBA1yArNzACBdWJk5iyt6j_B2DEMH-2q4r4WAW5XUihO4KEIZyXnZjK9ujI_VgB1vKMEGWSM081FJ4gw6oKqfqwoiQcmhArpMyTPtEChX7k_iBPNXIiPLYCOssG_hmHSFi2MArAkaDmDNBzhIN00OcG-IOUGhy_JDyIUdx8yXIiYAWyRJV75CdXHQHkbDNW_YPgXDP_3MNRKYQhpmffsOt9x0oaBiGwIQ9N6Bs1cuq7xLiSKFIlRpqRlomRy6kO75mCJK3dZiIDyG8QzQIiSt3d8-IoGOADL5QOmkoILRgsIXVw-QEKi1iwSSDm0RWhF7O6BIGvZry4s94luyXLAfdptwWTF-piez-NigfkV1WpEepeAj8n0aijUj4rSeikuP2PXTiA5cN3AF0YmJDPoAtSwgO32Xv8oi9SGwiX2YSOiuEYSTrFDt-UTQZ8d-spAJ4CIPNCANXJdlbZm6VhcF2xQ3TlLmDi9wwMTYOjJ8MXjnxA0tNwlDE9zVAIfYR4-iZH5MQYrmiOyVM4Eg87gXEgAFp2vCUPwmc_Jw6mHJ5AsHiJawwlggYn5egjYgx2Sni_H_BE-ZR6i-DKqltKmZFSBujAMJ-w1vWpf8xDfejik1QEzPMDgEDXFbCyEukFWqJILnqWp1ridT7q2YdVyfbZK9DmgIm7mNDGnn8pV-Acz2qHYEOXWW2H5CQ1bZO6BUzFrZbRyypCEdFjtraQAKp7agyLEEkVsrxvKVNUu3f1d2s1mucUw9BbmAlvCvemZBmwX9BtZEku4goolYBuFZjYDbJghLKVP4G9bSIui8ozigd46gEhu0dofqeI6MAADimTtoeiSRhyyBINgi6U22Zsk6Y0C-ChB3GCDrOsuzoFyEmfgmPIhaH3dlscPSHxOVxJL9d4JfoCaE78LI9umD29tEkC6FkRNiLWf_UN-1N-o_1UaIpf_FeS_0YyXnRIkmmV30mCZsG6WVxoh85FRv4Ow62dZP0xvr6FdWY5ACsIKiSSVExXjuVFiqUV5ciyPgl78AHnJ_CQlwh_I27jz8r4JUkC_X95_PNZvy0GVGHblHbkRPV6li7ukHa0hns9ngJsi3KJIL2eR9pMIlFpZU9GSo8TgtLfjUK1mXEY9KuU95U3-KGHSXmJzyDeUraDcFFsUqPwMxivFKbnyprNwTQPSJUoQ31UqXVU1V1x7lTF9TPtoKxTLu5RnrrfCTuoCe84C0k5aB5a3KmNFrt_QW-kZHII-10_pGW2JZ9zWx0zRUN2YzFZRm9R0YhuUShllNlSmlGoZ5frQeWMKe8qeyqozYIqT5rg9nkF6QkMXzjqYbJKZAJrdFUXaYrDN0Sp52vVESxnexIZcujEKwSmr4oQlo9dqciUlz-6wSnI1JS9quJpHevsK2o12ko-msCsClkikHWrWnxkGoYNGM4DejE4k3n6TcrdWIjHf5YguqddLUbZKibog9VLUrVKGM9rSLxPy3zoW-YgA-hFt8RqK1laKdnWqLpX30y-wFz6DGRKX2bUoZoVhQDPmGTphxXvR4clQiktN1iDKnousOzSssyLXtoHyLcPkh1xxktyz7dCJznpCj20g-lNux9iLgEIbKeyZHf4kISx6JbAfAhKa1gPGxCgtnRMP-ezMMe4E2u6CFYUSHaOfKYUYqZTJ9T8IgKUmKe8tfwkJbQdFZ21dF_QeCGfwh-mswACY3mYqWkRrg0V0MTrclFVwna1a5X_a1dO-WuF0c32EVXTnEOT0qJdb4r8_7UpSlNVXOeysOyuYW6qGArOHqonFFezTzqC62YqOczbWUUva2Y5pY8v_f_EkrQ1ADS03-Q1Zcp86uVCQdPEyJOsbbwmRskkUpXQZGkmsIspcYkl_fbg5XIZK3SRibiYjp2RGNHXLUMhlQjI_W0kJS0ajLZzs2lqbJMml4YREq5Aib0qJrzrUXHPI3m7gMB6f9fjMV0JVck0lS9SxQyuriWpBJUDgQwIPFEqVgIZLeuty-9TUeqJybJXI0bbIqUMgDwRL9cWxygq4cuH1IAYsu2DE7uywX7W6zsScbvxGFUAdnZzFB2c76Ml1LYKd-EbQQRnHrbskHjcDoakuC2vrH8GmvwDfIEzcP7sZnZDLyY_r4kUcHRT_dzX_BvvAPq4=
```

----------


## Groufac

> Bin là à titre d'exemple j'ai une prophétie qui dit que la prochaine fois que j'utiliserais une jeweller's (ou une fusing je ne sais plus) avec ce perso, ce sera automatiquement un 5L.
> 
> Ca devrait te parler.


Ah ok  ::O: 

J'ai eu que des trucs assez minables (voir pas de récompense du tout) du coup je pigeais pas pourquoi ils avaient ajouté ces prophecy au jeu.

----------


## Jalkar

> Ptin les anghish ... C'est devenu n'imp le prix.
> 
> J'ai plus que ca en leech, je comprends pas c'est pas suffisant ? Sur ma fin de league j'avais ca et c'était suffisant.
> 
> Pour les res, tu as raison, je vais partir soit sur un heaume soit sur une ceinture différente


honnetement la quantité de leech c'est du feeling à avoir. C'est peut être très largement suffisant, je ne saurai pas te dire (surtout que les claw te font du Life on Hit)


je n'avais pas vu le problème EVA/Unwavering stance relevé par Ravine.

Si tu veux jouer avec les Kaom's tu as interêt à aller chercher Iron Reflexe plutôt qu'Acrobatics
https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...Fg8kUB3Ep9eu8=

----------


## Isdrydge

> - Tu utilises Kaom's Root mais tu es un perso evasion: tu as donc 0 defenses (a part le block du dual wield - Edit: ah bah meme pas vu que tu as Acrobatics qui applique du less block chance), vu que Unwavering Stance fait que tu ne peux plus "evade" les attaques; mon conseil beaute: Atziri's Step/Garukhan's Flight
> - Belt of the Deceiver, ok, mais sinon, Doryani's Invitation Cold Variant. Life leech on cold damage (soit 100% des degats que tu fais)
> - Belly of the Beast, alors oui, pourquoi pas. Hyrri's Ire/Kintsugi/Queen of the Forest,Atziri's Splendour (evasion variant) bons choix aussi.
> - Les opal rings ca coute un bras. Des rings avec +Life/+2 resistances parmis les 3 et un suffixes "trash" seront moins chers, et plus interessants pour toi (parmi les suffixes trash, Dexterity/Strength/intel par exemple, que certains vendeurs bradent parce que l'anneau n'est pas +life/tri-res)


Merci je vais regarder ca avec grand intéret. Ca sera certainement mon second perso.

Ca manque de life je trouve la globalement mais y'a des supers bonnes idées notamment sur du stuff que je connaissais pas. J'avais pensé au boot avec +1 frenzy qui donne de levade par frenzy charge à voir également. La ceinture est vraiment bonne !

J'avais par contre pas pensé à partir sur la droite du centre je vais creuser.

Par contre je pense que c'est chaud de passer à côté des points en claw "Claws of the Pride", à voir.

En tout cas gros merci !

----------


## Yshuya

> J'ai pas pigé la Belt harbinger, le cooldown c'est un truc global? Ça a l'air broken
> 
> J'ai commencé à map, j'approche doucement de 80 mais j'ai toujours un stuff de merde, va falloir trade


T'as eu Kitava facilement ?

----------


## Zerger

Bon ben fuyez le serveur de Paris comme la peste. Décos intempestives, obligé de se logger 2 fois de suite pour rentrer dans le jeu. Ce midi j'ai testé le serveur allemand, nickel chrome !

----------


## Jalkar

juste comme ca, mathil a fait une version "SC" de frostblade pour la 3.0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9oqBR6RtRQ
Il prend Point Blank et joue avec les Dreamfeather, mais les touch of anguish sont viable  ::): 

en basculant sont arbre sur des touch of anguish, on atteint toujours le double de dps avec du stuff identique ^^
https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...ohYFb6df3i1WVN

(PS : c'est non crit)

PS 2 : vis a vis du leech, je n'avais aps vu le leech sur les noeuds de claw (soul raker)

----------


## Isdrydge

Mathil c'est qqun de sure ?? 

Question annexe : bcp d'entre vous ont pris une récompense de bandit ou direct les +2 skills ?

J'ai hésité longtemps perso et j'hesite à terme a reroll ...

----------


## Ravine

Apres y'a a revoir au niveau de tes links.
Ta body Armour sera probablement Evasion (focus Dex) ou Evasion/Armour (Dex/Str), donc avec une propension a roll des gem slots Verts, et parfois rouges (cf: https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Ch...c_Orb#Spending ). Du coup tu vas vouloir prevoir tes links en fonction de ca.

Apres y'a debat (je faisais chier Lachignolle la dessus ce weekend), mais le freeze/chill est une excellente mecanique de defense. Elemental Focus donne des dommages mais enleve cette particularite des degats de froid. Donc c'est fonction de ton kiff. Perso, je n'aimerai pas me passer du Freeze/Chill, surtout en montant critical hit comme tu le fais.



```
eNrtXOtz4sgR_3z6K6aoSsqptbHeCMdOCvCLrLG9gO3dfHGN0QBa68HqAWav_L-nZySBJCSY5ZykKpWru10Q3T093b_p6e4Z3enf3xwbzYkfWJ57VpPqYg0Rd-SZljs5qz0ML4-M2t__Jpze43B6N25Hlk1_-Zvw2yn7jGwyJ_ZZrQlsIfYnJHxMRSnP8OwFu6YV3nq-g4Hq1nNJ-iz_rUf8kWWTIEgfj2wcBLfYIWe1PnYnxK8hHIyIa3ayP1gm_cHBljvwRq8kvPK9aAazqKG5RRY9zwSqbu_-rj9MB-r4EUk1gVn8dnpv4yXxByEOUQB_nNVaYAw8IefYgT9BELYjkCLJhqzXDUlRdUMytNpxOfNgRoi5YjLqsqZ_AOm9Ty7GYzIKrTnp-DCJKXZHa91Ura5UsZaQK0ZdE7VtDL3IDq2ZbVHjpvOvNytZrjeGqDbQ0AuxfX4_WAsWNaNp1KWG1GwqirqdzwtXfGIVZQ-7uOMFa0pZrnRBmJmgXDl2n_zIUWqVszsnb2uvyI0tArOUkl45ma67nkdjm4JZwi0K3ljjDG62EAI6RyeUuuuOMoqq2wQ_uD4JiD_PwFrdocua5R4iAMlOQhS3MfbJhLgZYqMuKtvobwgZTa8gUPRxmMGpIm2D0YpOl6SthqLEWUNtBWeJmSRN5uMoWklW60ajIWuiKjYlXdsmpGAxuW5soy63lyTL9UpNL1ziT5aDqUVsc7clmN2yLFn7ySLPIPkZcbGUT6uadY7pZpbRq6ka22cUc-QmozUrLU1sQoDFJIUAqisfyHLve9_p5mH_Il_Ld7zIz0xe3jr1mDw388pwcT9dBtYIIjrbZfvEjEC_jKGb1SvImxMHlgDbPmGHz-5QlQG3bUN6UJi3BAxb5mPbZUyVarXCEI9ezz1zUrSvom8dpYxFqhzm0vLBWoGV2d6OqmNTx6OLpEDdrA6Tk2noQna3wVIpf4q9oEitcyh_BzlWB892m3U9A26WwjT4h1pPppzn9JilvPRTB9ujgInpurMoRC7LRx0rGD2_ROMxTTxrINZnSfTF5eVFZ9h9vEhGzrIEr5ZtP7uR80Jzrfhvmr_GlAPCVgUaebaNZwExz2pjbAcg24KPA8o7gHAwCrnoIU1LkloeapprcWnB0lgeSppZ8iqaLAhuMwyXM0J9GXCxtG1ene89K4CwxEPanbhWyGlbMsJLLsrVfsVF3QMAxoUCnx0gaPnWSxQSPnKWPHLpQXMnHsJcysClcbwlcclO9m4e2iSGcfmOLaEhfiX8PjknY6ipEyufHqfR45RBN0AmGWOouK6I8yXCthUuz2quZdcyz2_iKps9DTyfPgraSyijzmohFLRxJcuksWK4xSpF9p2NxSpiG79QGbS8xy821ZKxosD26A7pmUuUbvgFGZSdjvDbKYybVvyQoiEWvbog6dKHgqttQ3IRJE_vsR-yYX-kUxIzv6y1KihDoyJNJhKRKCezZ7msszCIHAfqd5NF7CvPJk7siWr9BtFsBmZ7InjmuRc2SyDS5COvYqU-Ky4Us6GFFU5RvO0HnONf-sT9uQS1_Qm5cwewA8EGARP9SVxYCc5ym-0qFeuOCGqvIs9OHVhtT7emV96ZZzn4xoAc0CcYVgIN-TTNGzDugHdGKTtK-VEqIF5xxwyWvwD6ztP5sAL4VzYklMEemE_m2sGQL7jZqMA3ScqHFlPipnjKhJTqQS_cMSEgcC-krJh3epGuL8BVvLayi29lm8L4RZK1B7g0i0dEFMqbY64X_EqlHRPoArkPSxW0sHkxl7AgxrMnzCogdk1sh4R7QOxpavk2hIjdkbVyXqmID46kUBt5Zg9PrBGnHowBxRycwRL-s8b7xcQ87x-e7SWsVeLHsX4_fZiA1W7Bp9YeYc67roBgvPMh-Q_EucgPYNOC3Jw3wFEGdOei6zTtrx6jFQQ4CCw36GH_lVN-yvNnmFnw1wAx1h3jXBMf2-bduDvi3fxiDuSNaXDa1y934ZT4wXbXSHu45hFje1XuDn1ase4BTioFrcQgJmeXHXHo0_blHqPlWPdfmS2aT4eeP_RC4kAm5fCihvGBT9ET9kdQeIyLTk0-sQR96BOCcOwSxi4lqTZ8ifV76N-wD79Nw3AWnBwfLxaL-gyHU29M3iyb1EeeczyjQJ2TI6b9EcyfHLfgn3ar225d3bnjr0_krTO7_f7iOPPp6Ohyia8CeTBvKP6FZ_2c3Ta_9Cff5Hb3-ZulTh5CYt8eKU_L3uVYfLWUyT_JvfvF7w_ugumrY-O7z1_Mtt44Cr8_PzXM_iyS-uP--cWzrj9ejGVP8vC5Pm973avgPmjevoa388ZEs_zz5ZE5mj-11YVs3ikt05Oa9gI3b4OePv8xxov-w-T8_h_X46nzedr7ek9mgfPwQF7v_in_uHoZDseR-Ew8sMtAG3YjL5y8XT86qnStRvK59X3y83WKn2-_y03tx9ebbxcXi_HVtdXpNH58cw3_88L_Jg27be1qNn98c-4eNdJQpccbqXM7Hl303r6Ob857jeHlRJa-j7ryc-tObX11rv2LQdMefjk7Y444Tj1xGh8FBrFbkm_I9UxCcdNo6gAPSJcd-i1pBm2SKXJDVzjoZENtaGu6ZiWdLjV1nnF1XVF56JSm0eQZV2oaPPJU3TBknvnqDVnjoNNUSW5w0OmywuMOTZOaPHSq0dANnmmoTYlHO0mVmjx0YkPhsYqiqobC4TVF0RUe_cDIXChVJN1QuOZrlKEPIuJ6ScGXOPidHtPoSD_cQgxmv9GH6RcWOx8tskABoZEWKrizmgkhGi1q6KfnOd9oZ1lsNOuGLmlqQzZkGDqYeotrgsMenq26KJQ4aYBIckxCW33n1nhMfNZXScM8pfwKYuWmKtd1SQEwwD_x-cZpF2YVJMGcfh6QeNeKAjIgI881442YPY5Hjru1QMoaOclm3MdQky5P0INr_YiI0Ca2vaTpAWzxqA1VayhcRpASPC19J4DKlQh98iOyfBIgNgek6odIN2hBy_4-J2_CgaSJR7Io_uVPyFqVvnEvRjhQxCM1_4uD3ywnchBtxwmfDiTxSNKAIPQQlC5o3aeIm1q0jxoImpiVcGnj4JXxA9EI6l9_iXwcEuHiDbZGKMF8wvze80x2-QJ-hD8BEHWtltgiQUYlhbyTIj12OqYWXpt6DvbFbkglJIIqzB6mVj8nIwI-9QUAznyJ6E_CYyzlBN37BAEW6uL6ESSmAJuw6BhZBGPK2pGi_YXaEhxE3Ek4FX5PNDqR3iWwok_PqmhrgnWoKSU7J0pze4RdE7GDnYD69UjWcr5Lz72Sol_45kUohMIfKRnRsReStsDY95yNPghoGuOCjp_DQ0bbTwc6LLBdyFgxyO-cWMpw3MLSflki2ryywJAYjN11Q8uxTECT-UcxpOyk0HZS6DspGnw4VEpxOPSi0ZQCseVOIiuYCl1nRoDRRh0bL_aBoW4cIkmRaGA4RE2N2pMKta2RFQYnSM55WNbiVTyBygGAM_Z8RDAoxLqJaGqFCLyTIDPnaVX_BcaWaQboQBWPtBhwB5JCcQJfinBWcmGGHt6lv5TEsQKokxUlyCBjtFpcVEGEUdw5RXHrFEG59BkyaVqt0J9o_zTWXEg66kBH2eBf07Rocx5GAVgStJhCTo5wuFo0OcGBIOUGhx_JTyIUVx8yPdgyQ1giC7wMUqqPgfIuGKr_h-H_Yfjfh6FWCkNIy_xXz_2O054M7MimMLDsV7DMteeZeyFRpEiMMyUts0umxzC0hQ6euPEWhR1Qfof9DBCi5P2dnAuiPg7Bc_kNU1mBC0YLCZ1cfoOERK1RJJByaIvRitixuCBr2Z-ubO-FLslywH06MEBZcfuens_jEoH5GW21iLSXgI_J9LZQqB-1S-uluPyMPSeFZN_zwkAYWpDMoCswwxyW277xURapD4VrHMBCREmRJHSwS5flC0GfXfrIRG1ARB5owBqHrkpfs3QsqQs2qB7cBShOr5eAAgw9Gb5k_DZBA9tbwPA0RyXwEfQISILMj3FY0R2xp3Iu6Lf6F0IKsPiwTRhAzHxNv3R8PIZk8QTRGk4AD4yttxPAHqyQ1UFgwh_jU-YhSi5KaivaFRk1oC4MojF7TC-Cb_mSHMif0OqAOR5gcIIaYnYvhLpBVqiRC5GloW4JO590bcOr5fY0SuzZpyLuZjQxp5_KTfg7c9qJWBdl470w_ZSGTTL3hdMwa2MYOWNIwmpY7b2kACoeo4MhxBJD7K4bykzVLF39l7S1zXKLQeTPrTm2hUfLt0xYLugfZEFs4QYqlpAtFJrZ9LFpRTCVHoG_HWFVFJVnFE_0GgDs5Dat_ZEqrjcGYECxrEPEbm2mW5ZgEmyz1CZ7yQHdE5eEtAwPkAT7BhtkXXdxDpSTOIXAlN-C1ldBeeKAxBd0JbHU7q3wJ5g5jbswsmMF8NQhIaRrYdyEWMfZ3-Vn_Z3GX6UucsVfQf4TzXjZkUFqWXZdCqYJ82Z5pRmxGBn3Owi7GZWNw_RiFTqQ5RikIKyQSFI5cTGeGyWRWpQnJ_Io6MUPkJfqJykx_kDexiWU_RSkgN5f3r99r9-VgyoJ7Mo7ckN61kond007WgM8m00BN0W4xTu9nEXaLyJQMrKuoiVHicNpb8elVs2EjO2olA-Vd_mjhEmHqc8h31B2gnJTbFGg8isYrxSn5Mqb1tyzTEiXKEEHCiMbFnDZrKq5ktqrjOlj2kc7oVjepTz3_CV2VyGw684h7aR1YHmrMjHk-gm9MJ3BIdhz_W11YFsSGXf1MVdoqG5MZquoTWqq2AalUkaZ3SpXlGoZ5foEekOFQ-VQZdUZMCVJc9IezyA9paETZx1MpmRmA82uiiJtcbPN0Sp52rWipQzvYl0uXRiFzSlr4pQlY9dqcmVFnl1hleTqirxo4Woe6f0bWDdeSQGawKoIWSKx6lCz_swgjFw0nAL0plSRZPmNy8NaicR8lyO-P71dirJTStwF2S5F3SllMKUt_TIh_6ljkY_YQD-iLb6FwthJ0axO1aXyfvoV9qNXcEMaMi9tillhENKMeYrarHgvBjwZSnGpwRpE2XORdYeGdVbkrW2gfMswfckoSZK7jhO58VlP5LMFRF80ds3DGCi0kcK-s8OfdAuLHwnsJTVC03rAmBinpTPio4CdOSadQMebs6JQomP0MqUQI5Uyuf4HAbDUJeW95S8Roe2g-Kzt0gO7h8I5_GG5S3AAplebih7RmuARXYwPN2UVQqex1fifDvRVX61wurk-wiqGc9jk9LiXWxK_Px1IUpzVVwXsbDgruFuqhgLzh6qJxRkc0c6gutmKTnI21lFL29mu5WA7-F-JJMYGoAa2l77elF6uTm8UpF28DMn6-ltKpGwSxSldhmb1htwGUeYWy-rFuM3hMlTqJhELMxk5JRrR1C1DIZcJybxRsSIsGY22cLJzMzZJ0hvEKYlWIUXelJJcddhyzSF7u4HDeXze43NfCVXJPZUsUcuJ7KwlqgWVAIEPCTxQKDUCGizoFczdqqnbicqxVSJH2yFnGwJ5IFhqL45ZVsCVC6_HCWDZDSN2Z4e9cOm5Y2uy8fokgDr7Tg046sXzbILd5EbQcRnHvbcgPjcDoaku29bW72eu3k7eIEzDP7smnZLL6XtfySROj4v_N5V_AYDVy2c=
```

----------


## Zerger

Les récompenses de bandit sont pas mal comparées au +2skills points.

Par contre, on perd une charge max du coup ou ca se récupere dans une quete ulterieure?

----------


## Jalkar

@Ravine : touch of anguish : crit do not always freeze  ::): 

@Isdrydge : Malthil est globalement la réference SoftCore au niveau des streamer, il roule sur le jeux avec 80% de ses builds (bon après faut être honnete il a du skill en plus du coup il est farm la uber atziri avec des builds qui dans les mains d'autre personne (genre moi ::P: ) aurait du mal à faire la atziri classique)

----------


## Isdrydge

OK, j'avais l'impression que Mathil se faisait défoncer sur le net ...

Susi en phase sur la partie chill / freeze pour Elemental focus. 

Je pourrais partir sur des claws rares peut etre plutot que des anguish, à voir ... on verra ca quand je farmerai un peu avec mon premier perso mais c'est vraiment un build que j'aimerai pousser.

----------


## Jalkar

> OK, j'avais l'impression que Mathil se faisait défoncer sur le net ...
> 
> Susi en phase sur la partie chill / freeze pour Elemental focus. 
> 
> Je pourrais partir sur des claws rares peut etre plutot que des anguish, à voir ... on verra ca quand je farmerai un peu avec mon premier perso mais c'est vraiment un build que j'aimerai pousser.


Mahtil il est critiqué par les ayatola du HC, vu qu'il joue SC il construit ses build dans l'idée du SC : il est très orienté offensif plutôt que défensif

----------


## Kamikaze

> T'as eu Kitava facilement ?


On m'a prévenu pour le Burning Ground donc j'ai pris l'immunity bruning groud.

J'ai grind lvl 71 avant et j'ai fait le lab merciless avant.

C'est passé assez tranquille mais le DOT de sang au sol a failli me faire rip, visuellement c'est très raté. Non seulement la masse noire MAIS aussi la trainée de sang laissé au sol font un DOT de malade, et je pigeais pas d'ou ça sortait ou si y'a un indice visuel qui les annonçait, pas eu le temps de voir ça dans le feu de l'action.

Et le pire c'est que j'avais le 10% reduced dot (par pur hasard, glad aime bien se protéger des dots) du panthéon.

Je suis descendu à 100 pv un moment sur une mauvaise esquive des mécaniques que je pigeais pas trop.

Globalement tranquille parce que je jouais tanky mais j'ai du mal à voir un caster faire ça, c'est vraiment dangereux, tu peux rip assez facilement.

Après en connaissant parfaitement les mécaniques ça doit passer, si tu joues une granite et une instant, je pense qu'il faut quand même viser 2.5k / 3k+ de vie pour pas se faire OS si tu loupes une esquive

---

Mais c'était clairement mega risqué de faire ça en aveugle, y'a pas assez d'indices visuels pour pouvoir tout comprendre la première fois que tu le tentes

----------


## Ravine

> OK, j'avais l'impression que Mathil se faisait défoncer sur le net ...
> 
> Susi en phase sur la partie chill / freeze pour Elemental focus. 
> 
> Je pourrais partir sur des claws rares peut etre plutot que des anguish, à voir ... on verra ca quand je farmerai un peu avec mon premier perso mais c'est vraiment un build que j'aimerai pousser.


Prend des Ornaments of the East. Level 46, "DPS" moindre, mais "hits can't be evaded". Donc ce que tu perds en dommages tu le gagnes sur le fait que tu ne peux pas louper les mobs. Ca devrait te carry relativement loin.

----------


## Kamikaze

Pour ceux qui veulent voir mon perso en HC, j'ai commencé à map là (primordial pool T5 est passé facile):

http://poe-profile.info/profile/quaetrix

J'ai fait Kitava avec grosso modo le même stuff, sauf que j'avais Deidbell en helmet (haha)

(ou ici:https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...rix/characters perso Thraacse)

----------


## MrGr33N

> Pour ceux qui veulent voir mon perso en HC, j'ai commencé à map là (primordial pool T5 est passé facile):
> 
> http://poe-profile.info/profile/quaetrix


Question : Pourquoi utiliser Riposte si tu fais pas d'ambi ?

----------


## Ravine

> Question : Pourquoi utiliser Riposte si tu fais pas d'ambi ?


Parce que Riposte trigger "On Block". Comme c'est du generic "on block", Riposte fonctionne avec tout ce qui bloque en melee. Dual Wielding, Shields, Staves.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour les triggers gemmes de melee:
- vengeance: toutes armes de melee, %triggered quand on se fait toucher (block inclus)
- Riposte: toutes armes de melee, trigger quand on bloque. Shields/Dual Wield/Staff
- Reckoning: toutes armes de melee, trigger quand on bloque avec un shield. Demande un shield.

----------


## Ghostwise

Ca me tracasse quand même de voir le ppal build Arc Witch passer en ascendance nécro.

Parce que si Mistress of Sacrifice est tellement balaise qu'un perso élémentaliste a intérêt à la prendre, ça sent le nerf pour l'ascendance Mistress of Sacrifice...

----------


## MrGr33N

> Parce que Riposte trigger "On Block". Comme c'est du generic "on block", Riposte fonctionne avec tout ce qui bloque en melee. Dual Wielding, Shields, Staves.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Pour les triggers gemmes de melee:
> - vengeance: toutes armes de melee, %triggered quand on se fait toucher (block inclus)
> - Riposte: toutes armes de melee, trigger quand on bloque. Shields/Dual Wield/Staff
> - Reckoning: toutes armes de melee, trigger quand on bloque avec un shield. Demande un shield.


Putain, depuis le début j'ai mal interprété la gemme du coup, je croyais que c'était une contrepartie à Reckoning exclusive à l'ambi... >_< Mes confuses donc...

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça fonctionne aussi en 1h shield.

Mon but ultime pour ce build glad:

Full Phys, Blood Magic, Gruthkul Pelt, Varunastra, Lioneye Remorse, The anvil

Tous les spells de riposte avec un mix de blind, maim, bleed, voire peut-être poison

Le but serait d'être capable de facetank un peu tout, avec des dps en dessous de la moyenne mais qui joue sur le fait que j'ai du bleed gratuit et que de base le tree replique tous tes increases de dégâts sur les ailments

Peut etre le nouveau passif qui cumule les bleed

Blade Flurry, Brutality, Melee Phys, Faster, Gemme triple dégâts

----------


## Zerger

> Pour les triggers gemmes de melee:
> - vengeance: toutes armes de melee, %triggered quand on se fait toucher (block inclus)
> - Riposte: toutes armes de melee, trigger quand on bloque. Shields/Dual Wield/Staff
> - Reckoning: toutes armes de melee, trigger quand on bloque avec un shield. Demande un shield.


Je les ai justement linké à la onslaught support pour gagner régulirement le buff  ::):

----------


## Ploufito

Je vois que pas mal de gens partent sur du non-crit maintenant, y'a eu un nerf ? le crit est toujours viable ? trop exigeant en skill points ?

----------


## Ravine

C'est toujours viable. C'est juste la difference entre une strategie dominante, et "plein de strategie aux orientations differentes qui arrivent a etre dans la meme zone de viabilite"

----------


## Yshuya

> Je parle de la cinématique de fin de ce combat avec les vagues, mais je l'ai torché ouais.
> 
> Kitava Down!
> 
> J'y suis allé prudent j'ai fait le lab merciless avant, j'ai grind jusqu'au lvl 71 ensuite ça m'a soulé et je me suis dit go, rip ou pas rip.
> 
> Alors le truc vraiment casse couille du combat c'est le burning ground j'imagine (mais je m'étais renseigné donc j'ai pris le dieu immune)
> 
> Mais surtout... ce putain de DOT laissé par les espèces de trainées de sang, sérieusement c'est débile ce truc, visuellement ça a pas l'air dangereux, mais le pire c'est que même si t'esquive la masse noire, la trainée de sang, t'arrache la barre de vie...
> ...



 :Clap:   :Mellow2:   :Clap:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Bon ben fuyez le serveur de Paris comme la peste. Décos intempestives, obligé de se logger 2 fois de suite pour rentrer dans le jeu. Ce midi j'ai testé le serveur allemand, nickel chrome !


Est ce que ça pourrait être la cause de mon problème ? Impossible de mettre le jeu à jour depuis le launcher (je ne joue pas par steam), ça plante vers 36%.

----------


## Ploufito

> C'est toujours viable. C'est juste la difference entre une strategie dominante, et "plein de strategie aux orientations differentes qui arrivent a etre dans la meme zone de viabilite"


Ok merci, je vais partir sur du crit alors.

----------


## Zerger

> Est ce que ça pourrait être la cause de mon problème ? Impossible de mettre le jeu à jour depuis le launcher (je ne joue pas par steam), ça plante vers 36%.


Tu peux choisir le serveur a partir du launcher?

----------


## Ravine

> Ok merci, je vais partir sur du crit alors.


Il faut se rendre compte que l'arbre contient plus de keystones et clusters pour appliquer les ailments, alors qu'avant quasi seul le crit etait viable pour cela (shock/freeze)
Et il y'avait aussi de nombreux items qui permettaient d'etre tres performants pour a la fois leech, leech instantanement, et leech sur l'ES. Comme les sources des dommages sont maintenant plus variees, que les multiplicateurs sont sur plein de gemmes, on se retrouve dans une situation ou plusieurs setups et orientations sont viables.

Voila, c'etait pour etre plus explicite.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

@Yog> Selon ta connection, peut etre que ca vaut plus le coup de tout redownload (ou de simplement degager le content.gppk)

----------


## Ravine

La nouvelle epee Harbinger en action

https://gfycat.com/BleakAgreeableKoalabear

----------


## Ghostwise

> Il faut se rendre compte que l'arbre contient plus de keystones et clusters pour appliquer les ailments, alors qu'avant quasi seul le crit etait viable pour cela (shock/freeze)


Heh, c'est justement ce sur quoi j'était en cours de réflechissement.

Le nerf sur le crit c'est en bonne partie sur les bonus des dagues, nan ?

----------


## Leybi

> Ca me tracasse quand même de voir le ppal build Arc Witch passer en ascendance nécro.
> 
> Parce que si Mistress of Sacrifice est tellement balaise qu'un perso élémentaliste a intérêt à la prendre, ça sent le nerf pour l'ascendance Mistress of Sacrifice...


Je suis pas d'accord... Mistress of Sacrifice c'est +29% Movement Speed et +30% cast speed (en utilisant Flesh Offering). En Elementalist tu peux prendre Liege of the Primordial avec un Lightning Golem pour +20% cast speed et +40% inc damage. Sans compter le deuxième golem, si t'es crit tu prends le ice pour +60% inc crit chance. Tu peux même jouer Call of the Brotherhood et ne rien y perdre car tu as tes deux types de dégats boostés ("40% increased Damage of each Damage Type for which you have a matching Golem").

Necro c'est fort hein, mais Elementalist c'était beaucoup joué dans les saisons précédentes aussi (il suffit de voir les ladder de Legacy ou des races 2 semaines: bcp bcp d'elem dans les top 100), c'est pas pour rien. Je ne connais pas le build que tu cites mais je suis persuadé qu'il prend Necro et Mistress of Sacrifice principalement pour le +29% Movement speed, en accord avec le clearspeed meta à très haut niveau : à un certain moment t'as tellement de dégats que si tu chaines les shaped strand c'est la movespeed qui est plus importante pour les farm le plus vite possible. Est-ce que c'est le gameplay que tu souhaites jouer ? Si non, ça me parait mieux de prendre Elementalist.

----------


## Ravine

> Heh, c'est justement ce sur quoi j'était en cours de réflechissement.
> 
> Le nerf sur le crit c'est en bonne partie sur les bonus des dagues, nan ?


Reduction du crit chance sur les dagues (elles etaient plus puissantes que les batons, avec la possibilite de Dual Wield, pas tres sense), reevaluation des valeurs de crit multi sur l'arbre et les items, reevaluation du crit chance des power charges

----------


## Kamikaze

Aussi que ce n'est plus la meilleure source générique de dégâts:

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...1894471/page/1

"Your Critical Damage Multiplier will now not influence Poison, Bleeding and Ignite damage"

----------


## Leybi

+ Elemental Overload qui rend les builds non-crit bien plus viables (+40% *more* dmg...)

----------


## Ghostwise

> En Elementalist tu peux prendre Liege of the Primordial [snip] Tu peux même jouer Call of the Brotherhood.


Ce que tu décris c'est exactement son build précédent, que j'amais beaucoup. Apparemment, Mistress of sacrifice est préféré maintenant (dans le build arc witch 3.0) à cause du Block chance que tu as sous Bone Offering (combiné avec un peu de block additionel dans, euh, une roue staff à l'ouest de l'arbre de skills.

Son argument étant que ca survit beaucoup mieux avec un Block aussi élevé. Et en tant que polio des réflexes, survivre mieux ça m'intéresse.

Et ça me tracasse, parce que les deux golems ils me vont me manquer, je le sens bien. :-°

----------


## Leybi

Ok, je pensais surtout à Flesh Offering pour le dps et la clearspeed. Bone Offering... Y'a moyen d'être très tanky avec Mind over Matter déjà (je jouais Elem Flameblast à la ligue d'avant avec MoM, je faisais du T15 sans problème avec 6k life). Prendre une ascendancy pour 35% block/spell block, je suis pas convaincu. Tu peux jouer Rumi qui est certes 2x moins bien, mais te prend qu'un slot de flask au lieu d'une ascendancy complète. Y'a moyen de jouer avec un shield aussi (pour info le +3 gems sur staff coute *vachement* cher, pour un nouveau joueur je ne recommande pas ce craft à moins de jouer beaucoup). De la défense y'a moyen d'en trouver ailleurs ! Surtout qu'il profite très peu du reste de l'asc: une seule aura pour Commander of Darkness, et le reste c'est pire: 2 pts d'ascendance pour 15% chaos res... Vraiment pas fan de ça.

Bref maintenant que j'ai vu le build: non, il ne faut pas nerf Mistress parce que ce build l'utilise... C'est une façon de jouer Arc, celle du joueur qui a écrit le guide ! En aucun cas Elem est moins bien. Joue ce que tu veux, et ne suis pas un guide à 100% si celui-ci ne te plait pas.

----------


## leon9999

Bonjour les canards ,

Vous avez déjà eu des crash par apport au pleines écrans ou bien pleine écran fenêtré.
J'ai déjà eu aussi un crash direct X 11 ....

Quand le jeu plante il me redimensionne l'écran de manière aléatoire au niveau de la résolution



J'ai testé Direct X 11 ou 9 c'est pareil de temps en temps j'ai l'image qui est redimensionner et parfois plante le processus.

Je ne sais pas d'où viens ce problème . Nvidia 980 ti en CG.

----------


## Yoggsothoth

J'avais le souci et après désactivation du multithreading plus de problème .

----------


## Ghostwise

Deux nouveau vainqueurs dans la catégorie "random nameds qui auraient mieux fait de pas l'être" :

- Deathkill
- Filthy the Filthface

----------


## Zerger

Bon bah je suis bloqué au début de l'acte 5, je me fait déco à chaque fois que j'essaie de rentrer dans Oriath Square.  :Facepalm: 

GG GGG !

----------


## Ghostwise

Ouh putaing ouh putaing j'ai ENFIN trouvé une Vaal Haste. Des centaines et des centaines d'heure et jeu et j'en ai enfin une.

Sur ma SRS witch ça va être mortel. Arrivé au boss, je passe mes crânenfeux en Multistrike au lieu de Melee Splash, j'en conjure une petite troupe, on attaque, j'envoie la Vaal haste et splaf le massacre. Ca va être trop bien, quoique un peu salissant.

Je peux pas la monter beaucoup parce qu'elle prend de la DEX (surtout si je veux la réutiliser sur d'autres persos), mais même au niveau 1 c'est pas mal. Et puis SRS witch j'ai de gros bonus pour prolonger la durée des effets de skills.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ouh putaing ouh putaing j'ai ENFIN trouvé une Vaal Haste. Des centaines et des centaines d'heure et jeu et j'en ai enfin une.
> 
> Sur ma SRS witch ça va être mortel. Arrivé au boss, je passe mes crânenfeux en Multistrike au lieu de Melee Splash, j'en conjure une petite troupe, on attaque, j'envoie la Vaal haste et splaf le massacre. Ca va être trop bien, quoique un peu salissant.
> 
> Je peux pas la monter beaucoup parce qu'elle prend de la DEX (surtout si je veux la réutiliser sur d'autres persos), mais même au niveau 1 c'est pas mal. Et puis SRS witch j'ai de gros bonus pour prolonger la durée des effets de skills.


Au cas où : tu sais que ça ne loot que sur les boxs des zones vaal ou les boss de map  corrompues ou dans les box corrompues ou les gemcutter box avec le mod pour vaal ? Et tu sais qu'on peut obtenir toutes les gemmes vaal en corrompant  la gemme de base du même nom ? (Et sinon ça coûte 3 chaos 3n début de ligue, j'en ai  acheté une tout à l'heure  :;):  )

----------


## CaMarchePas



----------


## akaraziel

Coin² !

Bon ça y est, je sature sur D3 (même si je l'aime beaucoup) et j'ai même pas envie de récupérer mon 11e onglet de coffre. Du coup je commence à m’intéresser sérieusement à PoE.
Pour la petite histoire : j'ai déjà monté un marauder et un duallist y'a quelques patchs. Enfin monté est un bien grand mot, j'ai jamais eu la motivation d'aller plus loin que le mode normal, j'accrochais pas au jeu.
Avec la sortie de la 3.0 j'ai décidé de revenir avec une petite witch spé invocations et à mon grand étonnement j'arrive cette fois à bien être absorbé par le gameplay du jeu.  ::): 
Je suis rendu acte 3 là, j'ai essayé d'optimiser le chemin au niveau des passifs pour choper tous les nodes d'invocation, et pour le moment je vise le "gros passif" necromantic aegis (ou un truc du genre), pour que mes bestioles bénéficient des bonus du bouclier.
En passant faudrait aussi que je récupère un peu de force pour lier des gemmes de soutien "force" aux zombies (j'ai lu sur le wiki que multistrike et splash étaient compatibles).
Questions du coup :
-Vous avez des conseils généraux pour un noob ?
-Le passif qui fait exploser les invocs à 33% de vie, ça vaut le coup ou pas ? A priori seuls les bonus liés aux invocs en augmentent les dégâts, et pour le moment les invocs roulent sur le jeu.
-Pour le necromantic aegis, ça fonctionne avec les mains gauche de la witch ou faut un vrai bouclier ? Si les deux, lequel serait le plus rentable (je dirai bouclier là comme ça) ?
-J'ai chopé le totem de vie pour la regen des invocs en soutien, ça pourrait valoir le coup d'investir dans ces nodes en soutien ? D'ailleurs j'ai vu que les passifs augmentent surtout les dégâts, ça influe sur la quantité de vie regen ou pas ?

Voilà c'est à peu près tout je pense.  ::):

----------


## Zerger

Bon Rip à l'acte 5 sur le boss Juge là dans le sanctuaire. Bah je me repète mais j'aime pas l'orientation qu'a pris le jeu depuis l'acte 4, c'est à dire gonfler la difficulté avec des zones de danger à éviter. Si encore le jeu était parfaitement fluide et que le perso répondait instantanément (genre comme dans Diablo 3), ok, mais vu les perfs de PoE, je suis assez sceptique sur ce choix de gamedesign.
Bref, ce boss m'a donné l'impression de jouer à Furi avec sa phase de bullet hell

Je repars sur autre chose de plus tanky.


Et fuck les décos, ca devient insupportable  :tired:

----------


## Isdrydge

Bon vraiment du plaisir que de découvrir les nouvelles zones. J'ai fini A7 + Second laby. 

Mon perso en terme de DPS roule sur tout (jai loot une superbe masse rare) par contre les resists c'est juste horrible ... si vous avez des trucs lvl 55 qui traine avec pas mal de resists suis tj preneur  ::): 

Question pour ceux qui ont commencé l'atlas, y'a eu des changements ou les cartes opti restent les cartes opti ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Coin² !
> je vise le "gros passif" necromantic aegis (ou un truc du genre), pour que mes bestioles bénéficient des bonus du bouclier.
> lier des gemmes de soutien "force" aux zombies (j'ai lu sur le wiki que multistrike et splash étaient compatibles).
> Questions du coup :
> -Vous avez des conseils généraux pour un noob ?
> -Le passif qui fait exploser les invocs à 33% de vie, ça vaut le coup ou pas ? A priori seuls les bonus liés aux invocs en augmentent les dégâts, et pour le moment les invocs roulent sur le jeu.
> -Pour le necromantic aegis, ça fonctionne avec les mains gauche de la witch ou faut un vrai bouclier ? Si les deux, lequel serait le plus rentable (je dirai bouclier là comme ça) ?
> -J'ai chopé le totem de vie pour la regen des invocs en soutien, ça pourrait valoir le coup d'investir dans ces nodes en soutien ? D'ailleurs j'ai vu que les passifs augmentent surtout les dégâts, ça influe sur la quantité de vie regen ou pas ?
> 
> Voilà c'est à peu près tout je pense.


Coin²
-Necromantis aegis ça donne le bonus de ton bouclier, et que d'un bouclier, à tes minions, ça veut aussi dire que tu n'as plus de bouclier ou ses bonus pour toi
-ça peut faire mal de faire péter les minions, surtout qu'ils ont beaucoup de pv, mais ça veut aussi dire que tes minions ont 33µ de pv en moins en pratique (vu qu'ils meurent à 33%)
-le transfert des bonus de necromantis aegis est surtout intéressant avec certains uniques aux propriétés particulières (genre : https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Maligaro%27s_Lens quand un minion meurt, ses alliés gagnent 2% de ses HP)
-le totem de regen de vie est un peu caca, même beaucoup... Par contre beaucoup de nécros se jouent avec des passifs d'auras (boost de leur effet et réduction du % de mana réservé) et plusieurs auras




> Bon Rip à l'acte 5 sur le boss Juge là dans le sanctuaire. Bah je me repète mais j'aime pas l'orientation qu'a pris le jeu depuis l'acte 4, c'est à dire gonfler la difficulté avec des zones de danger à éviter. Si encore le jeu était parfaitement fluide et que le perso répondait instantanément (genre comme dans Diablo 3), ok, mais vu les perfs de PoE, je suis assez sceptique sur ce choix de gamedesign.
> Bref, ce boss m'a donné l'impression de jouer à Furi avec sa phase de bullet hell
> 
> Je repars sur autre chose de plus tanky.
> 
> 
> Et fuck les décos, ca devient insupportable


La première fois ce boss fait toujours un méchant effet. Par contre il n'est pas si dur que ça moyennant que ton perso soit pas complètement bancal (ie : premier perso, skill ratée, aurabot qui monte :° ). C'est surtout question de placement pour lui, faut bien utiliser les statues désactivées, et avoir ses resist (foudre ?) à fond. Forcément si t'as des problèmes de performance ou de connexion, ça rend la chose compliquée. Mais si tu découvres ET que t'as des problèmes de stabilité ET de déco Et que tu joues en HC, bon courage pour les boss suivants. 

T'as contacté le support pour tes décos ?




> Bon vraiment du plaisir que de découvrir les nouvelles zones. J'ai fini A7 + Second laby. 
> 
> Mon perso en terme de DPS roule sur tout (jai loot une superbe masse rare) par contre les resists c'est juste horrible ... si vous avez des trucs lvl 55 qui traine avec pas mal de resists suis tj preneur 
> 
> Question pour ceux qui ont commencé l'atlas, y'a eu des changements ou les cartes opti restent les cartes opti ?


Me semble pas que les maps aient bougées, sauf des reworks graphiques (principalement les effets de lumière/temps sur les nouveaux tilesets).

Pour les résistances, surtout si tu roules sur tout, faut pas hésiter à mettre une aura de purity of elements ou fire/cold/lightning, en attendant le stuff. Et/ou d'investir dans certains uniques qui dépannent bien (genre le casque goldrim) et de viser les résistances avant la vie en attendant mieux + craft des masters pour combler les résists (augmentation orb me semble les premiers craft de résistance avec haku, ça se spam sur tous les items avec de la place).

----------


## Isdrydge

Ok pour les maps, j'avais compris que certaines maps en terme de densité avait été revu genre starnd & co ... Alors je voulais savoir quelles maps était le top pour optimiser l'atlas cette fois.

J'ai pas pensé au masters pour le stuff et je vais regarder pour cette aura.

----------


## Jalkar

> Coin² !
> 
> Bon ça y est, je sature sur D3 (même si je l'aime beaucoup) et j'ai même pas envie de récupérer mon 11e onglet de coffre. Du coup je commence à m’intéresser sérieusement à PoE.
> Pour la petite histoire : j'ai déjà monté un marauder et un duallist y'a quelques patchs. Enfin monté est un bien grand mot, j'ai jamais eu la motivation d'aller plus loin que le mode normal, j'accrochais pas au jeu.
> Avec la sortie de la 3.0 j'ai décidé de revenir avec une petite witch spé invocations et à mon grand étonnement j'arrive cette fois à bien être absorbé par le gameplay du jeu. 
> Je suis rendu acte 3 là, j'ai essayé d'optimiser le chemin au niveau des passifs pour choper tous les nodes d'invocation, et pour le moment je vise le "gros passif" necromantic aegis (ou un truc du genre), pour que mes bestioles bénéficient des bonus du bouclier.
> En passant faudrait aussi que je récupère un peu de force pour lier des gemmes de soutien "force" aux zombies (j'ai lu sur le wiki que multistrike et splash étaient compatibles).
> Questions du coup :
> -Vous avez des conseils généraux pour un noob ?
> ...


Beaucoup de question, pas forcement capable de répondre à tout (j'ai jamais joué summoner)
Minion Instability (explosion à 33%) scale sur le Fire Damage et sur la vie des invocations  ::):  mais pour que ca fasse vraiemnt mal il faut investir dedans
Necromantic Aegis : Ca ne marche qu'avec un bouclier (peut importe qu'il soit à base de dext/str/int) mais pas avec les armes en off hand. Il faut voir que le bouclier ne sera plus DU TOUT actif pour toi, comme si tu n'en avais pas. Ce n'est pas un partage, c'est un don aux minions  ::): 
Je pense que tu as plus interêt à investir dans le Decoy totem que dans le Rejuvenation Totem (le decoy va inciter les montres à taper dessus plutôt que sur toi ou tes minions  ::): )

----------


## narakis

Bon pour l'instant c'est du tout bon pour moi, j'arrive bientôt sur kitava. J'ai trouvé le jeu relativement simple pour l'instant (Je crois que j'ai jamais été cap resist), mais je joue un build totem, ce qui simplifie quand même carrément le jeu, surtout avec des boss où il faut bouger tt le temps.

 Seul petit bémol pour moi, je trouve certaines zone trop grandes mais c'est une question de goûts.

 Pour les résists je vais peut-être devoir arranger ça avant de faire le dernier boss, vu les retours dessus par contre  ::P:

----------


## MrGr33N

Bon, tombé Kitava hier avec mon gladiateur monté à l'arrache en Harbinger Softcore. 1k7 PV, suis mort 3 fois sur le combat, mais je pense que ça aurait pu passer sans mort si j'avais eu une meilleure lecture des AoE.

En tout cas, j'ai vraiment aimé les nouveaux actes. Y a certes de la redite, mais les nouveaux boss sont vraiment cools.

----------


## Ravine

1.7k HP en acte 10 ?

( o_o)

----------


## MrGr33N

> 1.7k HP en acte 10 ?
> 
> ( o_o)


Pas besoin de PV si je prend pas de dégâts.





Plus sérieusement, j'ai au moins 44% de blocage, le clic gauche bindé sur le déplacement, life on hit sur les skills de riposte, le stone golem, fortify en permanence, capé en resists et pas mal d'armure (Iron Reflexes FTW), donc ça mitige quand même plutôt bien.

J'ai quand même du mourir une quarantaine de fois sur les 10 actes, mais pour pas mal, c'est surtout lié à de la surprise, ou bien à une mauvaise estimation des packs que je prenais.

Ceci dit, je tenterai pas le lab merciless avant de monter un peu tout ça.

----------


## Ravine

Tu peux linker ton profil sur http://poe-profile.info/profile/ ?
C'est pour me moquer.

(Oh ca va je deconne)

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ca me choque pas, il est cappé en res en plus. Par contre en map 1.7k ça va être plus gènant.

----------


## Jalkar

> Tu peux linker ton profil sur http://poe-profile.info/profile/ ?
> C'est pour me moquer.
> 
> (Oh ca va je deconne)


il l'a fait 2 msg au dessus  ::): 


je suis milieu A5 et j'ai 1.4k pv  ::XD::  avec 25 lvl de moins ^^

----------


## Ravine

Ah oui pardon, la fatigue; c'est le festival, toute cette pression

----------


## Pluton

Du tout bon cette 3.0 je trouve, pour l'instant je suis seulement aux 2 tiers de l'acte 2 mais c'est plein de surprises, optimisé, toussa.

Par contre je suis partis sur un build à l'arrache complet, j'avais débloqué le scion lors de ma partie précédente y'a un an avec ma SRS necro-Witch (RIP) et là je monte en parallèle les skills et attributs liés à l'arc (DPS/leech) et invocs zombies et squelettes.

Mon but étant d'avoir une barrière de viande à invoquer qui ne sert qu'à encaisser (donc je vise pas les passives offensives des invocs) et du bourriner derrière avec un arc en mode clic droit multiflèches et clic gauche grosse flèche Chaos/elem.

Je veux juste terminer le contenu de base et pour l'instant je poutre tout sans aucune sueur, vous pensez que c'est viable ? je trouve 0 guide ou topic sur un tel build.

----------


## Yshuya

> Du tout bon cette 3.0 je trouve, pour l'instant je suis seulement aux 2 tiers de l'acte 2 mais c'est plein de surprises, optimisé, toussa.
> 
> Par contre je suis partis sur un build à l'arrache complet, j'avais débloqué le scion lors de ma partie précédente y'a un an avec ma SRS necro-Witch (RIP) et là je monte en parallèle les skills et attributs liés à l'arc (DPS/leech) et invocs zombies et squelettes.
> 
> Mon but étant d'avoir une barrière de viande à invoquer qui ne sert qu'à encaisser (donc je vise pas les passives offensives des invocs) et du bourriner derrière avec un arc en mode clic droit multiflèches et clic gauche grosse flèche Chaos/elem.
> 
> Je veux juste terminer le contenu de base et pour l'instant je poutre tout sans aucune sueur, vous pensez que c'est viable ? je trouve 0 guide ou topic sur un tel build.


Je pense que tu veux faire trop de truc, cela ne sera pas viable, je pense pas que tout pourra terminer les 10 actes.

----------


## akaraziel

> Minion Instability (explosion à 33%) scale sur le Fire Damage


Tu parle bien des items/gemmes soutien ? Parce que d'après le wiki les passifs liés au feu ne fonctionnent pas. :/





> -Necromantis aegis ça donne le bonus de ton bouclier, et que d'un bouclier, à tes minions, ça veut aussi dire que tu n'as plus de bouclier ou ses bonus pour toi





> Necromantic Aegis : Ca ne marche qu'avec un bouclier (peut importe qu'il soit à base de dext/str/int) mais pas avec les armes en off hand. Il faut voir que le bouclier ne sera plus DU TOUT actif pour toi, comme si tu n'en avais pas. Ce n'est pas un partage, c'est un don aux minions


Oui j'ai vu.  :;): 
Ça me parait quand même intéressant dans le cadre d'un build full invoc, j'ai vu des bonus intéressants sur les boucliers.  :;): 





> -le totem de regen de vie est un peu caca, même beaucoup... Par contre beaucoup de nécros se jouent avec des passifs d'auras (boost de leur effet et réduction du % de mana réservé) et plusieurs auras





> Je pense que tu as plus interêt à investir dans le Decoy totem que dans le Rejuvenation Totem (le decoy va inciter les montres à taper dessus plutôt que sur toi ou tes minions )


Les auras c'est prévu, je sais pas trop ce qu'il est possible d'avoir, pour l'instant j'en ai une qui augmente les resists. Je me garde la surprise.  ::): 
En fait je pensais trouver des totems avec des auras, mais visiblement y'a que celui de soin et on ne peut pas lier une aura à un totem via un soutien. Ceci dit c'est pas comme si ma bulle de mana servait énormément, je me demande même si ce serait pas rentable de basculer la vie sur la mana avec le passif adequat. Surtout que j'étais parti pour monter un peu la regen.
C'est là que je me rends compte du potentiel qu'a ce jeu niveau builds (chose qui ne m'avait bizarrement pas trop saut aux yeux avec mes deux autres persos). Y'a tellement de possibilités de build.  :Bave: 
Prochain perso, un templar totems qui invoqueront eux même des sorts je pense. :D

----------


## MrGr33N

> Ca me choque pas, il est cappé en res en plus. Par contre en map 1.7k ça va être plus gènant.


Je me fais clairement pas de bile pour les premières. Je pense que ça commencera à être compliqué arrivé vers le tier 5.

De toute manière, faut que je change mon amulette pour une rare, faut que je monte les masters pour mettre de jolis affixes, et j'ai pas mal de nodes %life à récupérer sur mes prochains niveaux.

----------


## Jalkar

> on ne peut pas lier une aura à un totem via un soutien


t'es sûr de toi?, tu as bien testé avec un spell totem car normalement tu peux, ca coute par contre très cher en mana  ::):

----------


## Ravine

> Je me fais clairement pas de bile pour les premières. Je pense que ça commencera à être compliqué arrivé vers le tier 5.
> 
> De toute manière, faut que je change mon amulette pour une rare, faut que je monte les masters pour mettre de jolis affixes, et j'ai pas mal de nodes %life à récupérer sur mes prochains niveaux.


j'espere que tu n'auras pas trop de problemes quand tu rencontreras Jean Michel Degen De Chaos

----------


## akaraziel

> t'es sûr de toi?, tu as bien testé avec un spell totem car normalement tu peux, ca coute par contre très cher en mana


J'ai pas pu tester non, mais c'est ce que j'ai lu sur le wiki. Par ailleurs c'est (c'était ?) dans la description de la gemme de soutien. Mais c'est peut-être pas à jour. :/

----------


## Jalkar

> J'ai pas pu tester non, mais c'est ce que j'ai lu sur le wiki. Par ailleurs c'est (c'était ?) dans la description de la gemme de soutien. Mais c'est peut-être pas à jour. :/


La description est effectivement fausse, La description est vrai dans le sens ou l'aura ne reservera pas de mana, mais le coup du totem+aura correspondra à la quantité de mana qui aurait été reservé.

Pour ca qu'il y a un jewel unique " Ancient waystones" qui permet de réduire la quantité de mana utilsié

----------


## Yamayo

> j'espere que tu n'auras pas trop de problemes quand tu rencontreras *Jean Michel Degen De Chaos*


 ::wub:: 
Mon Prochain Perso!

----------


## akaraziel

> La description est effectivement fausse, La description est vrai dans le sens ou l'aura ne reservera pas de mana, mais le coup du totem+aura correspondra à la quantité de mana qui aurait été reservé.
> 
> Pour ca qu'il y a un jewel unique " Ancient waystones" qui permet de réduire la quantité de mana utilsié


Ah bah super, merci pour l'info. ^^
Ca me permettra de bien garder la distance avec les mobs. Ah tiens ça me fait penser que j'ai vu des totems qui boostent le dps quand on reste à proximité, ça doit sans doute fonctionner avec les minions. Encore un truc à tester.  ::wub:: 
Autre question (un peu conne) : au level max on a combien de points de passifs à dépenser en tout ?   ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

122 un truc du genre selon tes choix bandit, si tu joues scion, etc.

----------


## akaraziel

En fait je viens de voir ça sur PoE Planner, j'y avais pas pensé.  ::rolleyes::  Merci quand même.  :;): 

Du coup ça me fait 56 points à investir dans du full invoc, donc me reste à trouver quoi choisir pour gonfler la robustesse. Je prendrai bien le passif qui répercute 30% des dégâts sur la mana vu que j'en aurai pas un usage intensif (avec une bonne regen ça doit le faire), et récupérer des nodes de résistances élémentaires (particulièrement le chaos non ?) et d'energy shield/vie si besoin.  ::):

----------


## Ploufito

Le sanctuaire de l'innocence porte mal son nom, j'y ai perdu mon innocence quelque fois mais j'avance petit à petit avec mon homme des neiges  :^_^: 

Sinon je suis tombé sur un coffre légendaire, ca fait bien plaisir.

----------


## Pluton

> Je pense que tu veux faire trop de truc, cela ne sera pas viable, je pense pas que tout pourra terminer les 10 actes.


Bin à première vue c'est ce que je pensais, mais en montant le truc je me dis quand même que : 
1/ mes minions n'ont pas besoin de faire du damage
2/ Mon archère n'a pas besoin d'esquives de ouf puisque les minions se prennent les dommages.

Donc quelque part j'essaie juste de faire 2 trucs : mur de viande sacs à PV simples, dégâts à l'arc multi/monocible.

Boaf on verra !

----------


## Maximelene

J'avais à peine touché eu jeu avant la 3.0, j'ai recommencé un perso ce week-end, un Scion moi aussi. Avec un build "au feeling". En hardcore. Je sens qu'à un moment, je vais me faire défoncer la prune quelque chose de violent...  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Faut être mega prudent act 5

----------


## asura

Vraiment un plaisir de parcourir le jeu à nouveau avec ce niveau de finition. J'ai l'impression que le jeu est enfin abouti sur beaucoup de plans.
Les boss sont variés avec pleins de thématiques différentes. Par contre ça a tendance à obscurcir un peu le type de dégats qu'ils infligent mais bon.. a part rajouter ouatmille types de résistance comme dans Grim Dawn, c'est un peu inévitable.

En revanche je trouve les maps un peu trop grandes à partir de l'acte 6. Comme j'ai horreur de rush, je suis déjà niveau 68 au milieu de l'acte 9  ::P:

----------


## Yshuya

Je sais pas si quelqu'un avait vu ce site pour faire son propre filtre : http://www.filterblade.xyz/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bin à première vue c'est ce que je pensais, mais en montant le truc je me dis quand même que : 
> 1/ mes minions n'ont pas besoin de faire du damage
> 2/ Mon archère n'a pas besoin d'esquives de ouf puisque les minions se prennent les dommages.
> 
> Donc quelque part j'essaie juste de faire 2 trucs : mur de viande sacs à PV simples, dégâts à l'arc multi/monocible.
> 
> Boaf on verra !


Les nodes pour avoir de la life sur les minions est à l’opposé des nodes pour faire des dégâts avec ton arc. C'est impossible que cela fonctionne.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ah tiens ça me fait penser que j'ai vu des totems qui boostent le dps quand on reste à proximité, ça doit sans doute fonctionner avec les minions.


Et ben non. Ancient Warchief et Protector boostent tes dégâts à toi et rien d'autre. Enfin si, les totems font des dégâts en fonction de tes stats donc ces deux totems boostent tes dégâts et ceux de tes totems. 
Si tu veux booster les dégâts de tes minions, en dehors des passifs et uniques qui les affectent directement, faut plutôt aller du côté des auras ou des malédictions, en prenant en compte que booster leur survie boost aussi leurs dégâts.




> Bin à première vue c'est ce que je pensais, mais en montant le truc je me dis quand même que : 
> 1/ mes minions n'ont pas besoin de faire du damage
> 2/ Mon archère n'a pas besoin d'esquives de ouf puisque les minions se prennent les dommages.
> 
> Donc quelque part j'essaie juste de faire 2 trucs : mur de viande sacs à PV simples, dégâts à l'arc multi/monocible.
> 
> Boaf on verra !


Ben un archer qui veut un mur de viande qui n'est pas source de ses dégâts... MIRROR ET BLINK bordel de merde ! Ca fait un clone, qui est un minion, qui encaisse bien (pas beaucoup de vie mais beaucoup de résistance aux dégâts), qui prend l'agro.
C'est certes une skill de déplacement à la base, mais ça fonctionne TRÈS BIEN en skill défensive sans aucun investissement dans les nodes minion master ! Tu peux la mettre sur des pièges (pour en invoquer plus d'un coup) et augmenter sa durée (nodes increased duration et la gemme associée). Le combo très pratique en attendant d'avoir pleins de slots : les bottes deerstalker qui filent un support trap gratuit + multiple trap (+2 traps lancés et +max trap actifs) + clustertrap (+3 traps lancés et +max traps actifs) + increased duration + blink ou mirror arrow (l'un se craft à partir de l'autre).
Résultat tu balances une bonne grappe de traps sur le pack/boss (en plus avec le buff en 3.0 ils ne sont plus détruits instantanément dans les aoe), ça fait un mur de viande, qui va tenir pas mal, même faire du dégât. 
Comme les minions morts vivants : les auras/curses vont les booster. Grosse différence avec les invocs classiques : ils possèdent une copie de ton arc et de ton carquois (pas des gemmes dedans) du coup ça peut piquer pas mal ou faire des combos intéressantes (genre si ton arc fait du bleed, eux aussi).




> Je sais pas si quelqu'un avait vu ce site pour faire son propre filtre : http://www.filterblade.xyz/


Pour info c'est le site (co)géré/promu par Neversink, et il est très bien, on peut modifier sur le site, sauvegarder plusieurs versions et les modifier sur le site, les nommer... C'est vraiment très très bien. J'ai juste du mal à modifier certains trucs genre les TP/Id scrolls pour qu'ils restent visibles (affichage normal quoi), y'a toujours des passages où ils sont en partie transparent. Mais ça intègre en gros l'application filtration et c'est dispo de partout... Très gros boulot là dedans !

----------


## Kamikaze

Je mappe tranquillou en HHC avec mon Glad, le perso est tanky 5.5k life max block. Me manque varunastra pour taper fort, mais bon je clean vite, lvl 82 là.

Mon but ça va être d'économiser pour acheter un lioneye glare à ~350 pDPS et je vais monter ce fameux blink mirror qui me tente tant.

----------


## Ploufito

Moi qui ralait à propos du trade, c'est vraiment devenu un jeu d'enfant avec poeapp qui va jusqu'à te créer la phrase pour whisp. D'ailleurs une fois mes 2 frozen trail en poche, le jeu est devenu vachement plus facile (bizarrement). A tel point que je regrette un peu d'être parti totems au lieu de tout balancer à la main mais je serai ptetre content plus tard qu'ils tank à ma place ^^

----------


## Megiddo

> Faut être mega prudent act 5



Je confirme. Faites gaffe.

Mon build Sunder Juggernaut de départ est en train de glisser doucement mais sûrement vers un build RF Chieftain. Donc je builde max life, max regen, armor, et continue de jouer Sunder pour aller jusqu'au palier 65, avec pour l'instant du stuff unique mais pas forcément avec les slots que je veux...Donc je mouline un peu en dégâts avec mon Sunder/Faster attack/Multstrike/Mana leech (faut que je remplace le mana leech par du added physical ou added fire, pour suppléer le Herald of Ash), malgré une grande vitesse d'attaque (la masse BrightBeak commence vraiment à être trop légère en dégâts). Et puis un taux de crit a 6.5% n'aide pas. Je vais peut être envisager une popo pour ça.

Total des courses, avec pourtant un poil plus de 3K de life au 46 (je builde full life pour plus tard avec le RF, mais merci la Belly of the beast), une grosse regen (fortify, le stone golem, aura vitality, enduring cry), l'armure qui va bien et les rez au max sauf chaos...

Ben...Innocence est le premier que je ne peux pas totalement facetank comme un porc. Obligé de courir pour éviter les bubulles, qui font quand même très mal...Le manque de dégât sur un mob unique faisant qu'à force, les popos se vident dans les intervalles, entre ses casts d'adds.

Fin de l'acte 5, lv49, je me dirige vers Kitava...Advienne que pourra  ::P: 

Pour ceux qui partent RF, vous levellez avec quoi en skill en attendant le 65 (Rise of phoenix et Doon Cuebiyari)?

Sinon, oui, très bonne came la 3.0, la finition fait des progrès, nouvelles maps (Prison du début/Cathédrale/Reliquaire/Ossuaire acte 5, très sympas), nouvelles musiques de qualité, des améliorations de QoL...Du tout bon. Certains endroits font un peu penser à du Diablo(2-3) dans le design, d'autres à GD...Figures de design imposées ou chambrage délibéré sans doute. Mais c'est propre.

----------


## akaraziel

> Et ben non. Ancient Warchief et Protector boostent tes dégâts à toi et rien d'autre. Enfin si, les totems font des dégâts en fonction de tes stats donc ces deux totems boostent tes dégâts et ceux de tes totems.
> Si tu veux booster les dégâts de tes minions, en dehors des passifs et uniques qui les affectent directement, faut plutôt aller du côté des auras ou des malédictions, en prenant en compte que booster leur survie boost aussi leurs dégâts.


Dommage, je le sentais bien dans le build.  ::(: 
Bon ceci dit, si je peux balancer les auras sur les totems, ça reviendra au même.  ::):

----------


## Drup

@Kamikaze: t'as vraiment besoin d'un varunastra ? J'aurais pensé qu'un Soul taker était mieux. Ca tape vite, donc t'as une mobilité de fou et tu peux mettre arctic amor en plus. Pour toi qui est en HC, ca semble tout benef, et le DPS est plus que satisfaisant.

Pour ceux qui joue caster. Vous trouvez ça comment, flame dash niveau confort ? En particulier comparer a shield charge et surtout whirling blade.

Sinon autre question: Quelqu'un a testé tabula+ancient orb .. ?  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Soul Taker est pas mal aussi ouais, j'aime bien le block et le poison (nouveauté) des nodes sword coté ranger et le tree en général avec Varunastra, ça tape plus fort aussi je pense à nodes égaux

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ancient orb ça change juste une body armour en une autre si tu le fais sur tabula ça peut te donner thousands ribbons ou autre daube.

Flame Dash est pas mal mais il faut le faire en attack in place et avoir une fat cast speed

----------


## Drup

La question est plutot: qu'est ce qu'il se passe avec les sockets ?  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

reset

----------


## MrGr33N

> Ancient orb ça change juste une body armour en une autre si tu le fais sur tabula ça peut te donner thousands ribbons ou autre daube.


C'est pas réservé aux torses, non ? De ce que je comprend de la formulation, si j'ai envie de récupérer une épée unique, je peux tenter l'orbe sur une autre épée unique (tant que c'est le même type d'item, c'est bon). 

Par contre, je suppose que ça permet pas de récupérer un item d'une ancienne league...

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais ouais on s'est compris, c'est juste comme une chance avec une variance un peu plus élevée

----------


## Jalkar

> Par contre, je suppose que ça permet pas de récupérer un item d'une ancienne league...


en toute logique si tu le fais dans la zone Zana qui va bien ca devrait fonctionner  ::):  (comme les chances orb)

----------


## Isdrydge

> Ouais ouais on s'est compris, c'est juste comme une chance avec une variance un peu plus élevée


peu importe le ilvl de l'item transformé ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais

https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Ancient_Orb

----------


## Ravine

Ahah j'ai trouve mon Gif favori

----------


## KaiN34

hello,

Pour l'instant je ne suis qu'à l'acte 4, j'ai vu que le système de Prophecy avait été conservé mais qu'en est il de Pérandus, des Breach et des Leaguestone ? J'en ai pas encore vu et je suppose que ça a été supprimé ?  ::cry::

----------


## Kamikaze

Leaguestone c'est fini, perandus via Zana, Breach en map et en + via zana

----------


## MrGr33N

> hello,
> 
> Pour l'instant je ne suis qu'à l'acte 4, j'ai vu que le système de Prophecy avait été conservé mais qu'en est il de Pérandus, des Breach et des Leaguestone ? J'en ai pas encore vu et je suppose que ça a été supprimé ?


Comme toutes les leagues, c'était temporaire.

Par contre, y a moyen de rejouer certaines des anciennes leagues via le map device de Zana. (Faut juste avoir des chaos à dépenser  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Kamikaze

Bien tenté jeune apprenti, encore un peu lent  :Cigare:

----------


## Jalkar

> hello,
> 
> Pour l'instant je ne suis qu'à l'acte 4, j'ai vu que le système de Prophecy avait été conservé mais qu'en est il de Pérandus, des Breach et des Leaguestone ? J'en ai pas encore vu et je suppose que ça a été supprimé ?




Histoire d'être complet  ::P: 
Zana League Mods Available During 3.0.0:
Level 2: Onslaught (costs 2 Chaos Orbs): Monsters have 20% increased attack and cast speed, 20% increased quantity of items found.
Level 3: Bloodlines (costs 3 Chaos Orbs): Magic monster packs each have a Bloodlines mod, 25% more Magic monsters, 20% increased quantity of items found.
Level 4: Beyond (costs 3 Chaos Orbs): Slaying enemies close together can attract monsters from Beyond, 20% increased quantity of items found.
Level 5: Ambush (costs 4 Chaos Orbs): Areas contain 3 extra Strongboxes.
Level 6: Perandus (costs 4 Chaos Orbs): Areas contain 3 extra Perandus chests, and there's a chance for Cadiro Perandus to appear.
Level 7: Nemesis (costs 5 Chaos Orbs): Rare monsters each have a Nemesis mod, 50% more Rare monsters, 20% increased quantity of items found.
Level 8: Breach (costs 6 Chaos Orbs): Areas contain 2 extra Breaches.

----------


## wiotts

Bon je débarque dans le monde de PoE, mais je viens de voir que sur leur site, on pouvait voir tous les personnages de tous les joueurs avec leur équipement, gemmes et arbre de passifs.

Du coup, si on cherche un build viable, safe sans recourir à des objets hors de prix, il suffit de regarder les top lvl SSL HC de la league en cours et hop, plus qu'à s'en inspirer !

Et au passage toujours compatir (mieux vaut en rire qu'en pleurer) quand d'une connexion à l'autre à la page, certains noms s'affichent en rouge  :Fourbe:

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a des sites entiers dédiés à ça t'es à la bourre!

http://pathofstats.com/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tu peux chercher par skill, par points alloués etc.

https://www.poebuilds.io/

----------


## Leybi

Y'a poe-profile.info que j'aime bien aussi. Et poe-racing.com pour le ladder.

Certains joueurs laissent leur profile en privé par contre.

----------


## Croustimiel

@ Wiotts Inspire toi bien alors car ton DPS actuel...  ::ninja::

----------


## EvilGuinness

Bonjour, c'est le débutant éternel  ::ninja:: 

Pour ma ranger désormais lvl 50, j'avais une armure que j'avais trouvée quasiment au tout début du leveling. J'ai fini par me dire que faudrait ptêtre la changer car à mon niveau même un bleu pourri ce sera forcément mieux. Donc j'ai désormais celle-là : 



Saaaaauf que... avant j'avais ça :



Eeeeeeeeeeet j'ai toujours lu que movement speed et attack speed >>>> all. Je peux confirmer, j'ai l'impression de me traîner et côté RoF c'est plus tout à fait ça. Je pense donc garder la légendaire pourtant de bas niveau, mais je me demande comment je pourrais l'améliorer, avec quelles orbes ? J'ai un peu de tout, je ne vois pas trop quoi en faire. Sachant qu'au fond, le seul défaut de ladite armure c'est que c'est "bas niveau". J'ai un peu l'impression d'avoir quand même eu de la chance en la lootant celle-là...

----------


## Ravine

Trouve toi des bottes avec 15%+ MS (le confort c'est 20-25%), et un peu d'attaque speed sur les gants et tu seras plus tranquille
Tu peux nous linker ton perso sur poe-profile?

----------


## wiotts

> @ Wiotts Inspire toi bien alors car ton DPS actuel...


... me permet de ne pas mourir en boucle comme toi !

----------


## Kamikaze

La rare est très mauvaise, bon roll de vie c'est tout. Tu peux crafter un truc avec un master dessus mais aucun intérêt d'utiliser des orbes dessus (c'est aléatoire et ça couterait une fortune énorme, exalt). En craft master le mieux serait une res (fire ou cold)

Si t'es en SC tu peux garder Briskwrap très très longtemps elle est bien

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Trouve toi des bottes avec 15%+ MS (le confort c'est 20-25%), et un peu d'attaque speed sur les gants et tu seras plus tranquille
> Tu peux nous linker ton perso sur poe-profile?


 Ah les bottes.... j'ai gaffé. Tu vas voir sur le perso le problème : 
http://poe-profile.info/profile/el_vivilos/ElVivilette
Je me suis planté y'a quelques niveaux, j'ai jeté la paire de bottes que j'avais et qui était pas mal pour une autre, sauf que je n'avais pas fait attention aux pré-requis, et je me suis donc retrouvé à poil des pieds. Du coup pour le moment je n'ai rien trouvé de mieux. Ouaip, gg, je sais, surtout que j'ai fait la même pour le casque en fait...  ::):  Enfin tout ça restait du rare classique, heureusement, donc j'attends que ça tombe.




> La rare est très mauvaise, bon roll de vie c'est tout. Tu peux crafter un truc avec un master dessus mais aucun intérêt d'utiliser des orbes dessus (c'est aléatoire et ça couterait une fortune énorme, exalt). En craft master le mieux serait une res (fire ou cold)
> 
> Si t'es en SC tu peux garder Briskwrap très très longtemps elle est bien


Je suis bien en SC, et je confirme que je n'ai jusque-là rien trouvé de mieux... donc j'attends de trouver mieux effectivement, ou je me demandais si je pouvais passer des orbes dessus.

----------


## Vhanlay

Kitava act 10 down en hc ! Bon j'me le suis fait rush. C'est parti pour les Maps.

----------


## Kamikaze

Quelle honte, quel déshonneur

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis bien en SC, et je confirme que je n'ai jusque-là rien trouvé de mieux... donc j'attends de trouver mieux effectivement, ou je me demandais si je pouvais passer des orbes dessus.


L'unique tu peux pas le modifier, sauf les gemmes slots. Garde le sans hésiter, l'attaque speed est très fort dessus, pareil pour la dex et la mov speed

----------


## Drup

@EvilGuiness T'as regardé ce qu'il y a dans le coffre ? J'avait mit des bottes 30% ms a un moment.

----------


## EvilGuinness

> L'unique tu peux pas le modifier, sauf les gemmes slots. Garde le sans hésiter, l'attaque speed est très fort dessus, pareil pour la dex et la mov speed


 Ok donc je garde jusqu'à trouver vraiment mieux. Bizarre de trouver un truc aussi balèze dès un début de perso  ::):  

Edit : me suis rajouté un petit 9% de vitesse sur les bottes via le truc dédié dans le hideout, c'est toujours ça et je croule un peu sous les orbes de base.




> @EvilGuiness T'as regardé ce qu'il y a dans le coffre ? J'avait mit des bottes 30% ms a un moment.


Je ne suis pas dans la guilde des coincoins ! Ce qui est un tort, je pense. Je veux bien une invit' du coup, les infos de compte sont dans mon message du dessus, merci  ::):

----------


## leon9999

> J'avais le souci et après désactivation du multithreading plus de problème .


Ok merci je vais tester en le désactivant , j'étais à la fin du laby et paf déco ....

Edit : bon c'était trop beau pour être vrai , le pilote d'affichage plante trop souvent , je vais mener l'enquête de mon coté.

----------


## thomzon

Tiens moi aussi je veux bien une invit pour la guilde, je recommance à jouer ce week-end en Harbinger SC  ::):

----------


## Zerger

> Kitava act 10 down en hc !Bon j'me le suis fait rush.


/ignorelist

----------


## Isdrydge

J'ai fini l'A9, que j'ai trouvé ouf. Vraiment sympa, hyper varié super acte perso, je ne spoil rien.

Bon par contre avec mon stuff je roule sur le mode histoire désormais. Avant hier, j'avais quasi 0 res, désormais suis cap avec quasi aucun changement (merci le coffre de guilde que j'approvisionne de mon côté des que je peux car réellement utile !), avec 3k life + et un gros DPS

----------


## Ananas

Je me suis lancé avec un marauder en SC ssf, histoire de reprendre doucement, me remettre les mécaniques en tête et de découvrir les nouveaux actes. Bon par contre comme je monte mon build moi même cette fois-ci, terminer les 10 actes serai déjà un bel achèvement  ::ninja:: 

Ah, et j'ai vu qu'il y avait un canard dans la guilde qui s'était fait un perso avec "Ananas" dans son nickname. J'ai rien dit dans le chat sur le coup parce que j'avais une main dans le slip et que c'eût été une erreur de l'enlever, mais j'exige réparation pour tort morale !  :Cell:

----------


## Isdrydge

Avec mon glad, j'ai pris Outmatch and Outlast :

    25% chance to gain a Frenzy Charge on Kill with Main Hand

    25% chance to gain an Endurance Charge on Kill with Off Hand

    10% more Physical Damage while at maximum Frenzy Charges

    10% reduced Physical Damage taken while at maximum Endurance Charges

Je sais pas comment avoir perma endurance charge, une idée ? Y'a que enduring cry que je dois spam ?

----------


## Zerger

La curse Warlord Mark:

https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Endurance_charge

Par contre, contre les gros boss, faudra crier de temps en temps pour reset la durée des charges

----------


## MrGr33N

> Avec mon glad, j'ai pris Outmatch and Outlast :
> 
>     25% chance to gain a Frenzy Charge on Kill with Main Hand
> 
>     25% chance to gain an Endurance Charge on Kill with Off Hand
> 
>     10% more Physical Damage while at maximum Frenzy Charges
> 
>     10% reduced Physical Damage taken while at maximum Endurance Charges
> ...


The Restless Ward pourrait aider.

----------


## Jalkar

> Avec mon glad, j'ai pris Outmatch and Outlast :
> 
>     25% chance to gain a Frenzy Charge on Kill with Main Hand
> 
>     25% chance to gain an Endurance Charge on Kill with Off Hand
> 
>     10% more Physical Damage while at maximum Frenzy Charges
> 
>     10% reduced Physical Damage taken while at maximum Endurance Charges
> ...


 c'est bien toi : http://poe-profile.info/profile/Isdrydge ?

Si oui, c'est normal que tu ne gagne pas d'endurance, ta Off Hand n'attaque jamais  ::): 

Tu as globalement 3/4 pistes pour générer des Endu :

- Enduring Cry
- Warlord's mark
- Endurance charge on melee stun (genre sur ton leap slam à la place de Blood Magic)
- Les jewel Red Dream/Red Nightmare (à mettre dans le jewel à côté de "Stamina" du côté du Marauder) (PS accessoirement en ce moment ca vaut 7ex  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Isdrydge

> c'est bien toi : http://poe-profile.info/profile/Isdrydge ?
> 
> Si oui, c'est normal que tu ne gagne pas d'endurance, ta Off Hand n'attaque jamais 
> 
> Tu as globalement 3/4 pistes pour générer des Endu :
> 
> - Enduring Cry
> - Warlord's mark
> - Endurance charge on melee stun (genre sur ton leap slam à la place de Blood Magic)
> - Les jewel Red Dream/Red Nightmare (à mettre dans le jewel à côté de "Stamina" du côté du Marauder) (PS accessoirement en ce moment ca vaut 7ex )


oui c'est moi.

Oui je sais que ma OH ne génere pas d'endurance au vu de mon build.

J'ai vu les jewel mais un peu hors budget mdr  ::):  bon je vais devoir caster des enduring cry je crois  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain je suis le seul pekin en HC à acheter The Formless Sea pour avoir Varunastra, les mecs listent ça 30 chaos, carrément trop cher, me suis saigné pour en acheter 5, au moins j'ai le monopole maintenant, ça me servira peut etre pour négocier avec les deux derniers vendeurs  :tired: 

Au moins j'aurais la seul Varunastra du serveur si ça continue

Là je fais du T8/T9 toujours avec Scaeva, ça passe tranquille

Bientot tous les trials de fait pour l'uber lab, tout ce qu'il me faut c'est des thunes, me suis ruiné avec cette affaire

----------


## Jalkar

> oui c'est moi.
> 
> Oui je sais que ma OH ne génere pas d'endurance au vu de mon build.
> 
> J'ai vu les jewel mais un peu hors budget mdr  bon je vais devoir caster des enduring cry je crois




pour info, tu peux trouver des compléments ici :
https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Endurance_charge

si tu arrives à te trouver une bonne armes crafté à l'essence of Horror, ca peut être intéressant aussi... mais bon courage pour réussir à crafter ca ^^


et endurance on melee stun c'est vraiment efficace avec leap slam  ::):

----------


## Isdrydge

> pour info, tu peux trouver des compléments ici :
> https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Endurance_charge
> 
> si tu arrives à te trouver une bonne armes crafté à l'essence of Horror, ca peut être intéressant aussi... mais bon courage pour réussir à crafter ca ^^
> 
> 
> et endurance on melee stun c'est vraiment efficace avec leap slam


La seule fois ou je lai fait, j'ai pas trouvé ca tres efficace.

Ma OH est l'une des meilleures je pense pas changer, trop de bonus.

----------


## Jalkar

> La seule fois ou je lai fait, j'ai pas trouvé ca tres efficace.
> 
> Ma OH est l'une des meilleures je pense pas changer, trop de bonus.


craft toi une Main Hand  ::P:

----------


## Isdrydge

> craft toi une Main Hand


Un jour je me mettrai au craft  ::):  Deja je commence les maps et je verrai lol.

D'un autre coté on cherche que 3 trucs sur uen arme :
- increase physical DMG
- PHYSICAL DMG
- AS

Ca doit etre jouable non ?

----------


## Ravine

http://poe.trade/search/hahumomakokima

t'en achetes une ou deux

----------


## Drup

Non mais, enduring cry c'est vraiment bien aussi hein, plutôt que d'essayer de corrupt une hache avec un dps naze et un malus au leech rate, faire un craft multi-ex ou prendre un chest de qualité douteuse. C'est déjà suffisamment cher de se trouver une hache avec un bon DPS. 

Avec un peu d’entraînement, tu hardwires tes reflexes pour le cast après chaque whirling blade, ça prend pas de temps a cast maintenant.
En plus, si tu mets EC+increased duration, ça rallonge aussi la durée des charges. Ca fait des charges de 10s+, c'est tout confort. 

Parfois, les solutions les plus simples sont les meilleures.  :;):

----------


## Ravine

https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Ambu%27s_Charge

----------


## Isdrydge

> http://poe.trade/search/hahumomakokima
> 
> t'en achetes une ou deux


Ptin pas mal je la connaissais pas ! Je vais me buy ca des mon lvl 65 !

----------


## Ravine

Si tu leeches pas, c'est tres pratique (generalement en Glad c'est plus simple de gerer le Life on Hit sur Vengeance, ou Reckoning si tu joues shield). Et c'est cheap, donc ca permet de progresser en DPS en attendant d'avoir les sous pour acheter mieux (genre Dual Soul Taker, ou une rare qui defonce)

https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/List_of_unique_axes (si vraiment tu veux jouer avec des Axes)

Si tu peines en terme de DPS, tu peux toujours enlever Arctic Armour pour pouvoir mettre Hatred (et booster ton dps elem). Du coup tu pourras essayer de voir si Ruthless peut etre remplace par Elemental Damage with Attack. Et tu auras un gladiator phys/elem by the book, saveur 2.6.

----------


## asura

J'aimerais bien avoir une invitation dans la guilde CPC si possible, j'ai des items qui pourraient être utiles je pense  ::): 

Nom de compte : Asurae

----------


## Isdrydge

> Si tu leeches pas, c'est tres pratique (generalement en Glad c'est plus simple de gerer le Life on Hit sur Vengeance, ou Reckoning si tu joues shield). Et c'est cheap, donc ca permet de progresser en DPS en attendant d'avoir les sous pour acheter mieux (genre Dual Soul Taker, ou une rare qui defonce)
> 
> https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/List_of_unique_axes (si vraiment tu veux jouer avec des Axes)
> 
> Si tu peines en terme de DPS, tu peux toujours enlever Arctic Armour pour pouvoir mettre Hatred (et booster ton dps elem). Du coup tu pourras essayer de voir si Ruthless peut etre remplace par Elemental Damage with Attack. Et tu auras un gladiator phys/elem by the book, saveur 2.6.


Je comprends pas bien la notion de life leeched per second. Je dois mal chercher sur le wiki mais je comprends pas.

EDIT : viens de trouver la page sur le wiki

----------


## Zerger

Je comprend pas bien l'interet du life leech tout court
Le life regen a l'air bien plus puissant

----------


## Kamikaze

Le life leech a un taux beaucoup plus élevé, tu peux facilement facetank un boss avec du lifeleech, pas avec de la regen simple

----------


## Enyss

Le tout étant d'avoir assez de dps  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Je comprend pas bien l'interet du life leech tout court
> Le life regen a l'air bien plus puissant


Globalement on peut dire que la régén oblige à plus se spécialiser et est moins répandue que le leech. La regen a l'avantage d'être permanente et dépendant de ta vie max, tu ne fais rien, tu régen quand même. Ça va beaucoup t'aider à tenir des dégénérations et des coups multiples mais faibles.

Le leech s'obtient plus facilement (un peu dans toutes les directions de l'arbre, présent sur énormément d'uniques et de spécialisations...), il est capé en fonction de ta vie (cf wiki) mais se stack (si tu frappes 10 ennemis, tu leechs sur les dix en même temps tant que tu n'es pas au seuil). Le leech dépend de tes dégâts, qui sont très vite bien plus élevés que ta vie donc même 0.4% de vol de vie ça peut facilement dépasser tes 10% de regen de vie. Ça peut aider plus à tenir des gros coups et la dégen aussi.

Cerise sur le gâteau pour le leech : si tu es en vaal pact (no regen de vie mais leech instantané) tu gagnes tout tout de suite... du coup pour tenir des très gros coups ça marche extrèmement bien... A l'extrême, le combo qui marche sur énormément de builds : Berzerker + Vaal Pact. Si tu prends un savage hit (15% de ta vie perdu en un cou^) tu leechs à 100% des dégâts (ce qui est juste énorme), comme t'es sous vaal pact, tu reviens full vie instantanément... Par contre si tu subis une dégen permanente et/ou tu affrontes des ennemis sur qui tu ne peux pas leech (zombies des essences corrompues par exemple), t'es dans la merde et/ou faut passer ton temps à monter tes flasks et être prêt à TP quand t'es à sec. 

Les deux ont leur utilités, si vaal pact/berzerk est clairement pété, ça n'enlève rien à l'utilité de la régénération.

----------


## Isdrydge

> Le leech s'obtient plus facilement (un peu dans toutes les directions de l'arbre, présent sur énormément d'uniques et de spécialisations...), il est capé en fonction de ta vie (cf wiki) mais se stack (si tu frappes 10 ennemis, tu leechs sur les dix en même temps tant que tu n'es pas au seuil). Le leech dépend de tes dégâts, qui sont très vite bien plus élevés que ta vie donc même 0.4% de vol de vie ça peut facilement dépasser tes 10% de regen de vie. Ça peut aider plus à tenir des gros coups et la dégen aussi.
> 
> *Cerise sur le gâteau pour le leech : si tu es en vaal pact (no regen de vie mais leech instantané) tu gagnes tout tout de suite...* du coup pour tenir des très gros coups ça marche extrèmement bien... A l'extrême, le combo qui marche sur énormément de builds : Berzerker + Vaal Pact. Si tu prends un savage hit (15% de ta vie perdu en un cou^) tu leechs à 100% des dégâts (ce qui est juste énorme), comme t'es sous vaal pact, tu reviens full vie instantanément... Par contre si tu subis une dégen permanente et/ou tu affrontes des ennemis sur qui tu ne peux pas leech (zombies des essences corrompues par exemple), t'es dans la merde et/ou faut passer ton temps à monter tes flasks et être prêt à TP quand t'es à sec. 
> 
> Les deux ont leur utilités, si vaal pact/berzerk est clairement pété, ça n'enlève rien à l'utilité de la régénération.


Si j'essaye de comprendre un peu, en fait le leech sur POE fonctionne pas réellement comme sur les autres HnS, pour moi il fonctionne tous comme si Vaal Pact était de base, ai je tort ?

Si je comprends bien, le life leech t'indique combien tu vas récup par coup fonction de ton dps et du nombre de mobs, par contre c'est pas instant, et le montant récupérer dabs le temps dépend du second truc le rate recovery, je me trompe pas ?

Donc dans le cas de l'arme présenté la Jack :
- 2% de LL ce qui semble être assez énorme
- 50% reduced LL / s

donc on récup bcp mais moins vite ?

----------


## akaraziel

(Rien à voir la discussion dsl)

Je viens de découvrir qu'on pouvait associer les invocs à la gemme totem support qui caste les sorts à notre place. Le truc spamme les squelettes, c'est bien bourrin (fin acte 3, je viens de commencer le 4).  ::wub:: 
Par contre le bosse de l'acte m'a lancé un sort qui faisait baisser ma vie continuellement, les potions n'ont même pas suffit à me heal. Y'a moyen d'esquiver ça ou je manquais simplement de resists/vie ?

----------


## Jalkar

> (Rien à voir la discussion dsl)
> 
> Je viens de découvrir qu'on pouvait associer les invocs à la gemme totem support qui caste les sorts à notre place. Le truc spamme les squelettes, c'est bien bourrin (fin acte 3, je viens de commencer le 4). 
> Par contre le bosse de l'acte m'a lancé un sort qui faisait baisser ma vie continuellement, les potions n'ont même pas suffit à me heal. Y'a moyen d'esquiver ça ou je manquais simplement de resists/vie ?


Faut rester près de lui quand il a sa 2e forme. (la pluie est mortelle) et il faut une flask avec remove bleeding dessus

----------


## Zerger

Ok mais à partir de quel moment le leech devient plus interessant que le life regen?


Car 2% de 10000 dps, ca fait juste 200 pv restitué (sans prendre en compte la limite par seconde)c'est pas bcp.... et je suis loin des 10K DPS  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> (Rien à voir la discussion dsl)
> 
> Je viens de découvrir qu'on pouvait associer les invocs à la gemme totem support qui caste les sorts à notre place. Le truc spamme les squelettes, c'est bien bourrin (fin acte 3, je viens de commencer le 4). 
> Par contre le bosse de l'acte m'a lancé un sort qui faisait baisser ma vie continuellement, les potions n'ont même pas suffit à me heal. Y'a moyen d'esquiver ça ou je manquais simplement de resists/vie ?


Il te faut une popo anti bleed. Acte 3 tu t'en ballec mais à haut lvl c'est vital pour pas mourir bêtement.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Ok mais à partir de quel moment le leech devient plus interessant que le life regen?
> 
> 
> Car 2% de 10000 dps, ca fait juste 200 pv restitué (sans prendre en compte la limite par seconde)c'est pas bcp.... et je suis loin des 10K DPS


Utilise poe builds pour voir ça mais c'est largement plus puissant, je suis pas sur que tes calculs soient correct

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et puis c'est parallèle au life regen donc les deux se combinent

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Leech

----------


## Ravine

Collez tout ca dans PoB, les taux de regen/life leech et autres sont dans le panneau de recap

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais path of building pas poe builds my bad

----------


## akaraziel

> Faut rester près de lui quand il a sa 2e forme. (la pluie est mortelle) et il faut une flask avec remove bleeding dessus





> Il te faut une popo anti bleed. Acte 3 tu t'en ballec mais à haut lvl c'est vital pour pas mourir bêtement.


Ah bah merci pour l'info. ^^

----------


## Megiddo

> Ok mais à partir de quel moment le leech devient plus interessant que le life regen?
> 
> 
> Car 2% de 10000 dps, ca fait juste 200 pv restitué (sans prendre en compte la limite par seconde)c'est pas bcp.... et je suis loin des 10K DPS



Pour un perso qui frappe, en particulier si tu as une bonne atk speed, un bon support Life on Hit est parfois aussi bon que du Life Leech, peut-être en particulier tant que tes valeurs de dégât ne crèvent pas le plafond. Surtout que la valeur de life on hit est multipliée par le nombre de mobs que tu vas toucher...

Sinon, terminé l'acte 10 au niveau 71. Bien sympa. J'ai pu faire tourner le build RF plein pot à partir du 62, j'avais assez de pool/regen life et de max res élémentaire. C'est chiant à leveler, mais surpuissant une fois qu'on sustain le RF.

Me manque une Doon Cubiyari, peut-être une Kaom's heart un peu plus tard, peaufiner un peu les bonus sur les bijoux et les jewels, faire quelques enchants pour maximiser tout ça...

En route pour la farme de maps  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Première Varunastra du serveur HHC

 :Cigare: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Roll bof mais ça va y'a pire

----------


## Ploufito

Acte 10 terminé, j'ai trouvé les actes 9 et 10 assez rapides mais j'ai bien aimé revenir sur les traces des premiers actes. Bon par contre le frostbolt totem c'est bien pour clear les maps mais contre le boss c'est un peu galère, surtout quand c'est tellement le bordel à l'écran que tu vois pas le sol ^^
Est-ce que je pourrais être ajouté à la guilde svp maintenant que j'ai fini l'histoire pour clear des maps en groupe ? mon pseudo : Ploufito et mon perso IcyPloufito

----------


## asura

> Première Varunastra du serveur HHC
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Roll bof mais ça va y'a pire
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/08/10/024...e0f9dd6a0c.png


Félicitations  :Clap: 

Qu'est ce qui rend cette arme aussi intéressante ? Le passif qui la considère en arme à une main générique ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais c'est ça, les noeuds du tree qui font double ou triple, mais franchement elle est pas si forte que ça, c'est plus pour le style.

----------


## EvilGuinness

Eh ben punaise, je bouffe violent. La réduction de la taille des arènes des boss fait mal quand
- tu joues sur la vitesse
- tu connais pas les patterns 
Bref, je crève parfois en boucle. Sans compter les res absolument à monter, je commence à tomber (du côté de l'acte 6) sur des mobs qui me one-shot quasiment. 

Mais tout ça c'est cool, je finirai bien par avoir le matos qu'il faut et j'ai hâte d'avancer. Merci au coffre des coins² locaux pour la paire de sandalettes +25% de vitesse  ::):  Je ne sais pas exactement ce que je peux mettre dans le coffre comme items de leveling,   hier j'ai hésité un peu mais je vais pas bourrer les onglets avec des trucs pourris...

----------


## Zerger

Je suis vraiment le seul à me faire déco du serveur 1 portail sur 5 ? C'est vraiment injouable  :tired:

----------


## Jalkar

> Je suis vraiment le seul à me faire déco du serveur 1 portail sur 5 ? C'est vraiment injouable


Quitte "Paris" et reviens à "London"

----------


## Zerger

J'ai essayé tous les serveurs européens, du pareil au même

----------


## Kamikaze

T'es sur que c'est un problème côté serveur et pas toi? T'as testé Washington ou la russie, ton ping devrait pas être trop dégueu

----------


## Jalkar

> J'ai essayé tous les serveurs européens, du pareil au même


bizarre, perso j'avais ces déco en 2.6.* (pas au départ mais au 2 ou 3e patch) et j'ai switché pour London et elles sont très largement diminué (j'en ai une de temps en temps mais c'est très rare)

----------


## Zerger

je vais ressayer London ou Washington

----------


## Lucioleman

ça n'a rien à voir avec les serveurs, je les ai tous testé, ça pourrait etre un bug lié à la ram

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça se manifeste comment la déco? Crash? Failed to join instance?

Sinon ce Week End je vais monter mon blink mirror dont je rêve  ::o: , mon glad 87 progresse tranquillement, me manque 1 trial uber lab (lingering pain je crois) et faut que j'avance dans l'atlas.

Je me dirige lentement vers blood magic et gruthkul pelt mais je me suis ruiné pour Varunastra (c'est malin), me faut la body armor et 5 link puis restuff un peu pour les res. Et je serai bon, glad full phys (pour le meilleur et pour le pire).

----------


## Ravine

> *Ça se manifeste comment la déco*? Crash? Failed to join instance?
> 
> Sinon ce Week End je vais monter mon blink mirror dont je rêve , mon glad 87 progresse tranquillement, me manque 1 trial uber lab (lingering pain je crois) et faut que j'avance dans l'atlas.
> 
> Je me dirige lentement vers blood magic et gruthkul pelt mais je me suis ruiné pour Varunastra (c'est malin), me faut la body armor et 5 link puis restuff un peu pour les res. Et je serai bon, glad full phys (pour le meilleur et pour le pire).


Comme ca

----------


## Lucioleman

unexpected deconnexion au moment de changer zone, au debut c'etait une zone de temps en temps mais maintenant c'est systématique sur l'acte 5. je n'avais jamais eu ce probleme avant...
on en est à 28 pages sur le post des forums techniques officiels (on est donc un certain nombre a avoir le problème) mais toujours pas de réponse de la part de GGG, j'espere juste qu'ils sont conscients du probleme.

----------


## GUESH

Des modifications à venir sur la ligue

En gros :
- des monstres harbingers plus costauds et plus fréquents en map
- le chef harbinger peut invoquer des obélisques appliquant un buff sur les monstres ou un debuff sur le joueur
- augmentation de la quantité de fragments de monnaie que filent les harbingers, moins de monnaies de faible valeur (transmu par ex)
- les Harbinger's Orb pourront donner plus souvent la carte unique Beachhead, il faudra la compléter 50 fois pour le challenge (100 actuellement)


A noter aussi des promotions sur les onglets de coffre pour le week-end.

----------


## Maximelene

Dites, petite question : j'ai créé mon personnage en hardcore self-founded.

Si je meurs, mon personnage devient "softcore". Mais le contenu de mon coffre ne me suit pas. Étant self-founded, est-ce que ce contenu disparaît définitivement ?

----------


## Yshuya

> Dites, petite question : j'ai créé mon personnage en hardcore self-founded.
> 
> Si je meurs, mon personnage devient "softcore". Mais le contenu de mon coffre ne me suit pas. Étant self-founded, est-ce que ce contenu disparaît définitivement ?


Non le contenu reste dans la league, il te suivra à la fin du mois.

----------


## Maximelene

Ma copine me demande un truc, je meurs. C'est la deuxième fois que je perds un personnage HC à cause d'elle...  ::(: 

Merci pour la réponse. Mais pourquoi à la fin du mois ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Elle dure 3 mois la league non? Et tu peux le rapatrier facilement, tu peux convertir un SSF en league normale, et tous tes persos SSF partagent le même coffre.

Donc recrée un perso SSF HC et meurs avec le contenu de ton coffre dans ton inventaire, hop t'as récupéré le pactole

Donc non pas la peine d'attendre.

Sinon quitte la, c'est inadmissible qu'elle t'ait fait perdre 2 persos déjà

----------


## Jalkar

> Dites, petite question : j'ai créé mon personnage en hardcore self-founded.
> 
> Si je meurs, mon personnage devient "softcore". Mais le contenu de mon coffre ne me suit pas. Étant self-founded, est-ce que ce contenu disparaît définitivement ?



tu peux "migrer" de SSF à classique (via le bouton "Migrate all") par contre le migrate tu reste dans la ligue

SSF HC/Ligue + Migrate ALL --> HC/Ligue (Migrate tout cours pour ne faire bouger que le perso selectionner)
SSF HC/Ligue + MORE --> SSF SC/Standard

----------


## Maximelene

C'est un peu le bordel les ligues quand-même...

De toute façon j'ai perdu mon perso...

----------


## Kamikaze

:Emo:  sois fort

----------


## Maximelene

C'est dur.  :Emo:

----------


## Zerger

Et changer le Direct X dans les options, ca peut aider.?

----------


## Yshuya

> Non le contenu reste dans la league, il te suivra à la fin de la league.


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est un peu le bordel les ligues quand-même...
> 
> De toute façon j'ai perdu mon perso...


Il fallait lire de la league et pas du mois. Sinon c'est assez simple.

----------


## MrGr33N

> Et changer le Direct X dans les options, ca peut aider.?


J'avais eu un peu le problème de "An unexpected disconnection occured" sur certains écrans de chargement le WE dernier. Depuis, j'ai passé le launcher avec l'option "--waitforpreload". C'était pour une toute autre histoire, mais j'ai l'impression que ça a réglé le problème. Peut-être que ça pourrait aider ?

----------


## Zerger

Pourquoi pas, je vais essayer

----------


## Jalkar

> C'est un peu le bordel les ligues quand-même...
> 
> De toute façon j'ai perdu mon perso...


Les ligues ca se comprends assez bien.

En résumé :

*Fin de Ligue* ---> Migration vers la ligue correspondante en Standard
SSF HC Harbinger --> SSF HC Standard
SSF SC Harbinger --> SSF SC Standard
HC Harbinger --> HC Standard
SC Harbinger --> SC Standard

*mort*  (HC only)
SSF HC Harbinger --> SSF Standard
HC Harbinger --> Standard

*Migrate / Migrate All*  (SSF Only)
SSF HC Harbinger --> HC Harbinger 
SSF SC Harbinger --> SC Harbinger 
SSH HC Standard--> HC Standard
SSH SC Standard--> SC Standard

----------


## Kamikaze

On parle de league permanent, standard c'est le SC




> Standard is the default league and has no modifiers.
> Hardcore has the hardcore modifier


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je dis ça parce que je suis outré d'avoir vu standard et hardcore sur la même ligne, ça porte atteinte à la noblesse du hardcore

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je suis à 2 doigts de modobell là

----------


## Jalkar

HC = HardCore
SC = SoftCore
Standard=ligues permanentes.

Je pensais être clair  ::(:

----------


## Kamikaze

Le mal est fait, je me sens impur, j'ai besoin de prendre une douche

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai fait un schéma simplifié

----------


## Ravine

Generalement je categorise comme ca:

Softcore: "yeah whatever"
Hardcore: "relous"
SSF * : hors categorie; a eviter

https://www.smbc-comics.com/comic/solo

Et tout ca disparait dans les limbes a la fin des leagues temporaires. Le Standard n'existe pas.


(je deconne hein, j'aime tout le monde en vrai)

----------


## MrGr33N

> SSF * : hors categorie; a eviter


Ils le font très bien tous seuls.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lucioleman

voilà les solutions que j'ai essayé et qui n'ont pas fonctionnées :
-Avec Directx9, 9ex et 11
-Networking mode en lockstep ou predictive
-Modifier la valeur de la résolution dynamique, ou carrément la désactiver
-désactiver le multithreading
-essayer avec différents servers (Paris, Francfurt, London, Washington, Amsterdam)
-en activant le waitforpreload
-changer de DNS
J'ai une connection de 100mo stable, que j'ai testé aussi. Ma config est vieillissante mais faisait tourner le jeu correctement avant la 3.0. Je précise que je fais tourner le jeu avec tous les réglages au minimum. La déconnection a lieu systématiquement durant le chargement d'une zone. De ce que j'ai lu, une minorité arrive à contourner le problème grâce à l'une des solutions précédemment citées, mais on est encore beaucoup à avoir le même problème.

----------


## Kamikaze

Dernier recours magie noire, au cas ou, mais une époque j'étais obligé de faire tourner le jeu en comptabilité pour win 8 ou win 7

T'as contacté le support GGG sur leur mail directement? Peuvent p'têt t'aider

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vous êtes tous sur le même FAI ou pas par hasard, ou c'est un truc qui touche des joueurs dans des pays différents?

----------


## Lucioleman

Non j'ai pas contacté le support, en voyant le bordel soulevé sur les forums officiels, je me suis dis qu'ils aller prendre le problème au sérieux mais vu qu'ils ne communiquent pas dessus, ça commence légèrement à partir en couille et certains pètent des plombs: https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-forum/support
visiblement ça arrive partout dans le monde (en Australie, aux USA, en Europe...). Le mode de comptabilité j'y ai pensé aussi, faudra que je teste, mais vu que je suis sous 7, je vois pas trop ce que ça peut changer, m'enfin on verra !

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est ce thread là? https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1933509/

Les mecs devraient poster plus de détail pour trouver l'élément commun

----------


## Maximelene

> 


J'ai honte.  ::sad::

----------


## Lucioleman

Ouaip c'est le bon thread, on décrit tous le même problème, je me suis farcit les 28 pages et ya vraiment de tout, des gars qui ont des machines ultra récentes à ceux qui se trainent...hormis la situation dans laquelle a lieu la déco, qui est la même pour tous. je cherche aussi l'élément commun mais pour l'instant...

----------


## Ploufito

Hello,
Y'aurait moyen d'être invité dans la guide svp. Pseudo : Ploufito - Perso IcyPloufito

----------


## Kamikaze

Welcome to the crew

----------


## Ploufito

Merci  :;):

----------


## darkpoulp

Vous me donnez vachement envie de replonger... je me suis surpris à traîner sur le reddit PoE.

----------


## sinedb

Ben vas y, suis le mouvement !
Moi, j'ai replongé
La dernière fois que j'ai joué, il n'y avait que 3 actes ...

----------


## cailloux

Bon de mon coté je joue toujours en SC.
Mon premier perso c'est un caster boule de feu max burn (fireball>ignite>burn damage>chain/deadly ailments) Et flame surge>elemental focus>immolate pour achever les blessés. J'ai surtout galéré sur le tout dernier boss (mais c'est peut être parce qu'en avançant dans le jeu en shootant tout les streums j'avais +4 lvl sur le scénario.) maintenant c'est les maps et je pense que je vais vite être à bout du perso : trop fragile, pas assez de dégâts tant que je trouve pas un 5link. Pour la fuite j'utilise : flame dash>arcane>faster casting> decay (changeable).
 J'ai un golem de feu dont j'aimerai profiter des dégats via les ascendances (j'ai déjà pris beacon of ruins) : ça peut survivre ce bestiaux même si le skilltree est pas super optimisé pour ?
Je m'étais promis de lire le lore : j'ai pas pu, trop envie d'avancer, heureusement ya les trucs oraux pour suivre vagueument le truc.
La nouvelle interface est cool sauf l'arrière plan absent des potions c'est vilain je trouve.

Et je tente déjà un nouveau perso basé sur charged dash. j'ai pas encore tout à fait compris comment il marchait (ils parlent beaucoup du attack speed sur le wiki mais c'est pas très clair pour moi) En tout cas cette skill laisse imaginer des tonnes de possibilités d'utilisations.

----------


## Kamikaze

Charged dash attaque à plusieurs reprises entre le point de départ et le point d'arrivée, plus t'as d'attaque speed, plus il attaque souvent.

Mais en plus de ça la movement speed intervient, et plus t'as de movement speed, plus le skill va loin quand tu channel et plus t'es attaques seront espacées.

Donc en gros c'est exactement comme un véhicule qui ferait un marquage d'autoroute au sol (les bandes blanches) il en dépose à intervalle régulier, mais s'il accélère les bandes sont plus espacées (movement speed) mais s'il les déposent plus vite (attaque speed) elles sont plus rapprochées.

Donc en gros tu veux beaucoup de movement speed et beaucoup d'attaque speed, mais le ratio entre les deux est important.

De manière génèrale la movement speed atteint très vite un maximum (30% sur les bottes... et c'est tout) et tu peux continuer à monter l'attaque speed.

Et enfin si tu charges max distance tu fais plus mal

----------


## Vargr

Tien une petite question d'économie en league SC vu que je commence à avoir un pécule à dépenser :
Les prix des items à "stats parfaites" vont grimper avec le temps avec la hausse des currencies à dispo des joueurs ou vont baisser vis à vis du plus grand nombre d'items disponibles à la vente ?

Merci !

----------


## Nirufl

J'ai débuté PoE il y a une semaine et j'aime bien  ::):  
Je me suis pas mal plongé dans le wiki, mais je n'ai pas trouvé toutes mes réponses :
a) Je vois sur des streams des persos se déplacer rapidement avec une sorte de "dash", c'est quel skill ? J'ai essayé "flame dash" mais ça n'a pas l'air d'être ça.
b) J'ai tué un boss en mourant plusieurs fois, et le boss ne revenait avec toute sa vie (il garde les dégats que je lui fais à chaque essai). Bon, du coup j'aurais voulu réessayer de l'affronter pour le battre entièrement, sans mourir. C'est possible de "rebooter" la rencontre après ? Pendant ?
c) pour l'instant je garde toutes les gemmes de skill, mais là ça commence à déborder et j'aimerais me débarrasser des doublons. Il faut trade avec les autres joueurs ou ça ne vaut pas le coup et je les vends chez le marchand ?
d) J'ai fait le labyrinth, il y a un classement en fonction du temps apparemment, je peux le voir où ?
Merci d'avance !

----------


## Bathory

Whirling blades, lightning warp, leap slam, blink arrow ?
Pour refaire une zone/combat ctrl clic sur le waypoint/entrée pour ouvrir une nouvelle instance.
Plus la peine d'avoir des dizaines et des dizaines de gemmes dans ton stash les PNJ les vendent, garde que les qualités.
https://www.pathofexile.com/labyrinth

PS : Si quelqu'un a un Pledge of Hands 6L ça m'intéresse (en harbinger SC)

----------


## Erac

> J'ai débuté PoE il y a une semaine et j'aime bien  
> Je me suis pas mal plongé dans le wiki, mais je n'ai pas trouvé toutes mes réponses :
> a) Je vois sur des streams des persos se déplacer rapidement avec une sorte de "dash", c'est quel skill ? J'ai essayé "flame dash" mais ça n'a pas l'air d'être ça.
> b) J'ai tué un boss en mourant plusieurs fois, et le boss ne revenait avec toute sa vie (il garde les dégats que je lui fais à chaque essai). Bon, du coup j'aurais voulu réessayer de l'affronter pour le battre entièrement, sans mourir. C'est possible de "rebooter" la rencontre après ? Pendant ?
> c) pour l'instant je garde toutes les gemmes de skill, mais là ça commence à déborder et j'aimerais me débarrasser des doublons. Il faut trade avec les autres joueurs ou ça ne vaut pas le coup et je les vends chez le marchand ?
> d) J'ai fait le labyrinth, il y a un classement en fonction du temps apparemment, je peux le voir où ?
> Merci d'avance !


a) Ça doit être le nouveau skill : charged dash
b) Tu peut relancer une nouveau instance de map avec CTRL+ click en utilisant le teleporteur.
c) A pars certaines gemmes world loot et celle avec de la qualités (a vendre au npc avec un total de 40% de qualités pour avoir un gemcutter) , balance le reste.
d) https://www.pathofexile.com/labyrinth

----------


## Nirufl

Merci à tous les deux !  :;):

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je redécouvre le jeu avec mon neveu après 1 ou 2 ans d'interruption, il y a pas mal de nouveautés et j'ai aussi quelques questions si vous pouvez m'aider.

* Les gemmes que l'on peut incruster dans notre arbre de compétences (socket gems je crois), qu'en pensez vous ? vous les utilisez ?
Je les découvre j'ai gagné ma 1ère, et je me suis demandé si vous ne jetez pas les premières pour privilégier celles que l'on gagne plus loin dans la partie. Ma première (fin de l'acte 2, on a plus qu'à passer vers l'acte 3) ne m'a pas paru fantastique par rapport à d'autres compétences dans l'arbre (enfin la roue).
En gros je ne sais pas quoi en faire ni comment utiliser ces socket gems pour être efficace.

* On ne peut jouer que lors de ses vacances scolaires pratiquement, en tout cas pas souvent, mais il a 10 ans et il adore vraiment ce jeu, son premier H'n'S. Du coup lentement mais sûrement, on a décidé d'y jouer quand même et d'avancer à notre rythme.
J'ai pris un bourrin pour prendre l'aggro et lui s'amuse à tout dégager avec son archère.
Mais quand je suis au travail je lui avais dit de se garder un autre perso en solo et il a choisi Shadow en dual weild.
Dans ma mémoire c'était pas le perso le plus simple à jouer arrivé à un certain niveau, je sais que le mien je l'avais fait après avoir joué longtemps.
Donc :
Je sais bien que c'est hyper subjectif, qu'il y a des tonnes de variables et tout, je vous demande pas des miracles.  :;):   Ni d'explications, juste un mot suffit.
Mais y a t'il une classe/spécialité plus simple pour un pur débutant (qui a encore du mal à faire des choix entre les objets à porter), en se débrouillant juste avec ce qu'il loot, qui lui permettra d'aller assez loin en solo s'il se retrouve bloqué avec le Shadow ?
Dans ma mémoire j'aurais dit le Templar avec shield, plus orienté sur l'armure, mais déjà le jeu a beaucoup évolué, ensuite je ne suis pas fiable. Je n'aime pas le mini-maxage, j'ai toujours joué un peu d'instinct selon mes envies, avec des persos un poil RP dans leurs armes et style. Parfois ça me vaut des persos que je dois retravailler, du coup je ne suis pas le meilleur pour pouvoir lui donner ce genre de conseil avec assurance.

* Et enfin, pour ceux qui jouent entre potes, quel logiciel utilisez vous pour discuter quand vous jouez au casque ? Il faudrait un logiciel léger et très simple à configurer.
On avait que Skype de disponible et je n'aime pas. Même si je suis un peu étonné par ce qui nous est arrivé ce mois de juillet. Les 2 en fibre, par ethernet, régulièrement il se faisait déconnecter du jeu *et* de skype.
Alors peut être qu'il est un peu lourd sur la bande passante mais tout de même ça m'étonne quand je vois ce que m'offre la fibre. J'ai pensé à autre chose, j'ai préféré garder le vieux launcher, lui joue par Steam, mais j'ai du mal à croire que ça puisse jouer.
Sinon autre possibilité vraiment récente en vous lisant ici, récemment un canard s'est plaint du serveur de Paris. Je jouais sur celui de Londres avant, lui par réflexe quand il a créé son compte il a choisi Paris et je l'ai rejoint dessus, mais pensez vous que ça puisse être la cause ? Parce qu'on peut changer dans ce cas.
Je pense que remplacer Skype resterait de toute façon bénéfique. J'ai bien mumble mais je suis inscrit par canard PC, j'ignore un peu son fonctionnement et lui ne pourra pas s'inscrire par CPC.

Je prends tous les conseils, merci.  :;):

----------


## cailloux

> Sinon autre possibilité vraiment récente en vous lisant ici, récemment un canard s'est plaint du serveur de Paris. Je jouais sur celui de Londres avant, lui par réflexe quand il a créé son compte il a choisi Paris et je l'ai rejoint dessus, mais pensez vous que ça puisse être la cause ? Parce qu'on peut changer dans ce cas.
> Je pense que remplacer Skype resterait de toute façon bénéfique. J'ai bien mumble mais je suis inscrit par canard PC, j'ignore un peu son fonctionnement et lui ne pourra pas s'inscrire par CPC.
> Je prends tous les conseils, merci.


Pour le mumble CPC c'est pas compliqué : tu vas sur le topic idoine tu demandes le pseudo pour ton neveu (sans oublier le gif) et hop c'est niquel.

Sinon tu as *discord* directement via navigateur mais ils pratiquent le recueil de données et la vente aux tiers.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> * Les gemmes que l'on peut incruster dans notre arbre de compétences (socket gems je crois), qu'en pensez vous ? vous les utilisez ?
> 
> *Mais y a t'il une classe/spécialité plus simple pour un pur débutant (qui a encore du mal à faire des choix entre les objets à porter), en se débrouillant juste avec ce qu'il loot, qui lui permettra d'aller assez loin en solo s'il se retrouve bloqué avec le Shadow ?
> 
> * Et enfin, pour ceux qui jouent entre potes, quel logiciel utilisez vous pour discuter quand vous jouez au casque ? Il faudrait un logiciel léger et très simple à configurer.
> 
> * Je jouais sur celui de Londres avant, lui par réflexe quand il a créé son compte il a choisi Paris et je l'ai rejoint dessus, mais pensez vous que ça puisse être la cause ? Parce qu'on peut changer dans ce cas.


1) si tu parles des jewels, tu as accès à tous les bonus dès les premiers niveaux donc juste rng sur leurs bonus. Ils peuvent donner jusqu'à 4 bonus (rares) et les uniques modifient l'arbre ou certaines mécaniques ou certaines compétences, donc ils peuvent être très puissants, mais carrément dispensable pendant le leveling. (vers la fin ça peut aider beaucoup d'avoir des slots et d'y mettre des jewels stats/résistance/vie pour combler le stuff en attendant mieux)

2) maraudeur fat life masse/hache à deux mains et sunder / ancestral protector (puis warchief au niveau 28), heavy strike pour les boss résistants. Tout en vie et en force, pas compliqué à monter ni à équiper, jusqu'à loin dans les maps.

3) mumble canard pc, et c'est ni skype ni poe qui bouffent votre bande passante. En tout cas pas PoE, ça passe en 3G/edge avec un bon ping (70ms dernièrement avec la 3.0), donc sauf avoir foutu skype à fond en qualité son et vidéo... voilà quoi. Et mumble ne bouffe presque rien, cf topic officiel pour fonctionnement/inscription. 

4) le serveur est un serveur de connexion, sauf à s'inscrire sur le portail chinois, ou sur xbox, tout le monde joue sur le même "serveur" global, juste le serveur où sont hébergés tes zones changent. En jouant tard la nuit je suis souvent en équipe avec des Américains, Australiens ou Japonais. Juste à a connexion tu changes de serveur, y'a rien de séparé.

----------


## Zerger

Bon pour les soucis de déco, ca doit effectivement etre un souci de mémoire. Depuis je coupe firefox avant de jouer, plus aucun probleme

----------


## sissi

Acte 10 fini en witch necro lvl 69 en standard sc et sefl loot, le dernier boss m'a tellement depop que j'ai passé plus de temps à l'entrée de l'arène qu'en jeu.  :tired: 
Alors que je butais facilement trashs et élites, certains boss m'ont bien cassé les bonbons, tellement que j'y allais avec une barre d'xp vide. Se prendre des trucs inesquivables qui 2shot en une demie seconde avec un AOE parfois mal visible, c'est assez déconcertant, j'imagine pas en HC le nombre de joueurs en pleurs... Et certains autres, je me demandais où ils avaient décroché le statut de boss tant ils m'avaient semblé minables. Bref, ce fut un vrai plaisir de reprendre le jeu que j'avais pas touché depuis quoi, deux ans ?
Il y a tellement à faire, à looter, à revoir dans les builds, à peaufiner en stuff et de merdes à trier...  ::wacko:: 
Et je ne parle même pas de reroll en harbinger juste pour voir  ::wacko::

----------


## KaiN34

Hello les canards.  :;): 

J'aurai pas mal de questions concernant la gemme de Support *Cast When Damage Taken*, j'ai lu le wiki ainsi que pas mal de topics sur le net mais c'est pas encore totalement clair pour moi.

Je joue un Templier en SC dont le sort principal est *Firestorm* (couplé à *Fire Penetration*/*Spell Echo*/*Chance to Ignite*), je suis épaulé par un *Stone Golem* et un *Flame Totem*, je suis actuellement Act 8 et je n'ai aucun soucis avec les packs de mobs, le problème étant plus les boss qui au lieu de focus mon Stone Golem ou mon Flame Totem préfèrent m'aggro moi..  ::|: 

Du coup j'aimerai que CWDT se déclenche le plus souvent possible en lançant 1 ou plusieurs sorts de protections me permettant de tanker un peu longtemps les boss (parce qu'actuellement c'est plus de la course en rond dans les arènes de boss en castant de temps en temps Firestorm et en buvant mes fioles de vie comme un trou qu'autre chose...)

D'après ce que j'ai déjà compris:

- C'est mieux de laisser CWDT le plus bas possible pour qu'elle proc le plus souvent, l'inconvénient c'est que du coup on ne peut pas level up les gemmes couplées à CWDT car sinon ça ne proc pas (au level 1 de CWDT ne proc que les gemmes couplées ayant un level max de 38) ?

- J'ai lu qu'*Arctic Armour* était une bonne gemme pour ne pas se faire OS en rencontrant des mobs qui reflect les dommages magiques, est ce le cas ?

- J'ai lu aussi que pas mal de personnes couplaient CWDT avec une Curse, j'ai déjà une curse active tout le temps (*Blasphemy*+*Flammability*) et je ne suis pas allé cherché le talent permettant d'avoir 2 curses simultanément, est ce que ça vaudrait le coup de le faire (actuellement il me faudrait dépenser 3 skills pour atteindre ce talent), si oui mettre quoi comme curse supplémentaire ? *Enfeeble* ? *Warlord's Mark* ?

- J'avais pensé aussi à *Molten Shell* et *Tempest Shield* ?

Merci d'avance.  ::): 

edit: oublié de parler d'*Immortal Call* aussi.

----------


## MrGr33N

> - J'ai lu aussi que pas mal de personnes couplaient CWDT avec une Curse, j'ai déjà une curse active tout le temps (*Blasphemy*+*Flammability*) et je ne suis pas allé cherché le talent permettant d'avoir 2 curses simultanément, est ce que ça vaudrait le coup de le faire (actuellement il me faudrait dépenser 3 skills pour atteindre ce talent), si oui mettre quoi comme curse supplémentaire ? *Enfeeble* ? *Warlord's Mark* ?


Éventuellement Elemental Weakness ? Enfeeble serai contre-productive si tu cherches à proc avec CWDT. Par contre, Warlord's Mark pourrait aider si tu utilises Immortal Call.


Et en dehors de ça, vu que j'ai l'air de m'y être remis pour un moment, j'veux bien une invitation dans la guilde (nom de compte : MrGr33N), si possible.  ::):

----------


## Megiddo

Tu peux faire par exemple un petit combo Cast when damage taken+immortal call+increased duration, ou alors prendre enduring cry à côté, pour le caster toi-même (ce dernier ne te servira pas à grand chose vu que les gemmes réclament de la force pour uper et que tu ne dois pas spé endurance charge, mais ça fera toujours un plus en survie... Immortal call peut en outre t'éviter de prendre un OS)
Sinon, oui, le molten shell ou le tempest shield, qui feront un petit plus. Après, si tu as une bonne def et un pool de life relativement conséquent, rien ne t'empêche d'uper aussi le CWDT afin de faire évoluer les gemmes associées. Plus en endgame peut-être, et selon tes stats.

Pour la seconde curse, il te faudra plus que ça : ton Cast when damage taken va faire partir un skill, mais pas une curse de lui-même, si je ne fais pas erreur. Il convient aussi de l'associer avec un Curse on hit.

Exemple dont je me sers pour le build RF, qui permet d'automatiser le débuff flammability (blasphemy est intéressant, mais je peux pas me le permettre rapport à mon pool mana. J'ai d'autres auras à faire tourner) :

Cast when damage taken + Blade vortex (fait une AoE autour du perso)+curse on hit+flammability. Comme ça tout ce qui à la chance de ne pas fondre instantanément et de me frapper se prend le blade vortex. Ce dernier applique le débuff automatiquement. fais des essais, tu trouveras bien un skill qui peut trigger ton débuff et qui convient à ton jeu  ::): 

Sinon, le petit combo CWDT+Immortal Call+Molten Shell+Life leech, si tu as un 4L...Le molten shell bien upé, en dégât feu qui plus est, ce qui est ta spé, peut aller chercher dans les 40-50k de damage à lui tout seul, peut-être plus si tu spé dégât feu dans tes passifs...Couplé avec le life leech, ça te fera presque une popo gratos sur le déclenchement  :;):

----------


## Zerger

Le mec qui s'est dit que c'était marrant de pouvoir mettre des harbingers dans les arênes de boss  :tired:

----------


## KaiN34

> Éventuellement Elemental Weakness ? Enfeeble serai contre-productive si tu cherches à proc avec CWDT. Par contre, Warlord's Mark pourrait aider si tu utilises Immortal Call.


Elemental Weakness se cumule avec Flammability ? J'ai l'impression que ça fait un peu double emploi. 




> Tu peux faire par exemple un petit combo Cast when damage taken+immortal call+increased duration, ou alors enduring cry (ce dernier ne te servira pas à grand chose vu que les gemmes réclament de la force pour uper et que tu ne dois pas spé endurance charge, mais ça fera toujours un plus en survie... Immortal call peut t'éviter de prendre un OS)
> Sinon, oui, le molten shell ou le tempest shield, qui feront un petit plus. Après, si tu as une bonne def et un pool de life relativement conséquent, rien ne t'empêche d'uper aussi le CWDT afin de faire évoluer les gemmes associées. Plus en endgame peut-être, et selon tes stats.
> 
> Pour la seconde curse, il te faudra plus que ça : ton Cast when damage taken va faire partir un skill, mais pas une curse de lui-même, si je ne fais pas erreur. Il convient aussi de l'associer avec un Curse on hit.
> 
> Exemple dont je me sers pour le build RF, qui permet d'automatiser le débuff flammability (blasphemy est intéressant, mais je peux pas me le permettre rapport à mon pool mana. J'ai d'autres auras à faire tourner) :
> 
> Cast when damage taken + Blade vortex (fait une AoE autour du perso)+curse on hit+flammability. Comme ça tout ce qui à la chance de ne pas fondre instantanément et de me frapper se prend le blade vortex. Ce dernier applique le débuff automatiquement. fais des essais, tu trouveras bien un skill qui peut trigger ton débuff et qui convient à ton jeu


Wé il me semblait bien que je devais aussi mettre une Curse on Hit, du coup CWDT + Blade Vortex + Curse on Hit + Warlord's Mark me tenterait bien pour pouvoir leech. Faudra que je trouve un autre support et que je choppe le skill permettant de mettre une 2ème curse simultanément.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Heu, vous dites beaucoup de trucs faux sur CwDT, du coup, piqûre de rappel (à peu près sur de la véracité de ce que j'annonce là, bien que je ne peux pas accéder au wiki ou au site officiel d'ici) :
-deux trigger gems liées à la même compétence s'annulent et rien ne se passe : chacune désactive la skill pour les autres compétences. Du coup CoH + CwdT + n'importe quoi = rien ne se passe
-CwDT active les sorts liés quand on subit des dégâts, les malédictions sont des sorts (tag spell), donc CwDT + curse + skill = lancement de la malédiction (donc AoE comme si on lançait la malédiction soit même) et de la / des skill(s) liées (sorts elles aussi)
-CwDT accumule les dégâts subis et déclenche les sorts liés quand le seuil de dégâts est atteint du coup non ça ne protégera jamais d'un One Shot. Immortal call pourra prévenir les dégâts qui suivent son déclenchement, mais jamais vous sauver s'il n'est pas déjà actif et que le coup déclenche IC. Si CwDT devait déclencher IC, vous auriez déjà subi le coup.
-CwDT ne prend pas en compte les Dots et autres debuff, que les hits, donc ça ne se déclenchera pas via RF (au cas où la phrase parlant de RF supposait ça)
-enfeeble n'est pas du tout une mauvaise idée, surtout si l'objectif est de réduire les dégâts subis... Enfeeble va réduire les dégâts infligés par l'ennemi, directement, et pas protéger/absorber/créer un buff qui supporte une certaine quantité de dégâts.
-qu'il y ai enfeeble ou pas le niveau de CwDT (et donc des gemmes actives liées) doit être adapté. Trop de proc peut aussi bien nuire que pas assez. Exemple typique : Immortal Call qui proc à chaque fois = jamais d'endurance charge dispo = durée d'IC trop courte. IC qui proc après un gros seuil : permet de se protéger (surtout si on génère des EC régulièrement) un instant pour se barrer après un gros coup. IC qui proc après un trop gros seuil : bah on est déjà mort ! Même pour infliger du dégâts ça compte : nombre de fois que le sort va proc et la puissance du sort sont étroitement liés.
-Enduring Call : si tu n'as aucun moyen de générer des endurance charge c'est très certainement une très bonne idée de l'avoir dans la barre et de le lancer régulièrement avec un IC qui se lance après une bonne dose de dégâts (ou même à la main pour les plus acharnés) pour qu'il dure LONGTEMPS. C'est contraignant de lancer le cri régulièrement (c'est un cri donc ne marche plus avec CWDT depuis ce changement) mais c'est parfois la seule solution viable.
-les gemmes support ne sont pas concernées par la limite de niveau de CwDT (donc CwDT 1 + Immortal Call 1 + increase duration 20, ça fonctionne ! )
-CwDT marche bien pour refaire pop régulièrement son/ses golems

-flammability et elemental weakness ce n'est pas double emploi, c'est double débuff. Flammability réduit les résistances au feu et augmente les chances d'ignite. Elemental weakness réduit toutes les résistances élémentaires et la qualité diminue encore plus ces résistances (donc c'est mieux quand on ne fait pas spécialement de brûlure). Les deux ensemble = GROSSE réduction des résistances, et y'a pas de limite, si ça descend en négatif ben c'est encore plus de dégâts. C'est le principe des builds "debuffing pizza" : elemental equilibrium avec une skill cold ou lightning + flammability + elemental weakness = la plupart des mobs et boss passent de "resist fire" à "vulnerable to fire" et prennent beaucoup plus cher (entre 75% de resist feu et 0% c'est 4 fois plus dégâts infligés)

-les blasphemy sont prioritaires sur les curses appliquées : avoir une malédiction de débuff à distance mais une autre défensive en blasphemy marche bien. Avoir une curse offensive en blasphemy et une curse défensive en CwDT marchera très mal surtout contre des mobs mélée

-Tempest shield a été beaucoup modifié, si on bloque bien il se relancera tout seul, mais en CwDT ça peut se faire, tout comme blood rage

-warlord's mark fait du leech ET de la génération de charges, ça peut bien aider

-decoy totem pour distraire beaucoup de boss (faut demander à Styx)

-pour les problèmes de reflect y'a les nouveaux passifs (dans l'arbre ou ascendances) + certains passifs du panthéon + certains uniques + flasks de résistance (augmente la résist max) + purities

----------


## Drup

CwDT + skill + CoH + Curse marche très bien. Le skill est supporté par CwDT et CoH, la curse n'est supportée que par CoH. La limite de niveau de CwDT ne s'applique qu'au skill, pas a CoH ni a la curse. C'est un vieux trick bien connu qui marche toujours quand tu veux sacrifier 2 gem slot pour avoir un curse plus haut niveau.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Si tu mets la curse d'un niveau trop haut pour CwDT du coup elle n'est pas valide pour cwdt donc pas désactivée, ça se tient, en on peut aussi profiter de l'efficacité sur CoH.

----------


## Drup

De mémoire, c'est juste une question de priorité. La restriction sur les trigger multiple s'applique quand le skill triggered est le même. C'est pas le cas ici. CoH prend la priorité et "utilise" la curse, qui n'est donc plus dispo pour CwDT. Il faudrait tester en prenant une curse bas niveau.

Après, bon, c'est plus si utile que ca maintenant. Surtout que Vengeance+CoH marche plutôt mieux.

Dans tout les cas, ces manips la pour les curses offensives type ele weakness/flamability, j'ai toujours trouvé que ca marchait pas super bien. Ca marche mieux pour les curses défensives (enfeeble, en particulier).

----------


## Megiddo

> CwDT + skill + CoH + Curse marche très bien. Le skill est supporté par CwDT et CoH, la curse n'est supportée que par CoH. La limite de niveau de CwDT ne s'applique qu'au skill, pas a CoH ni a la curse. C'est un vieux trick bien connu qui marche toujours quand tu veux sacrifier 2 gem slot pour avoir un curse plus haut niveau.





> Si tu mets la curse d'un niveau trop haut pour CwDT du coup elle n'est pas valide pour cwdt donc pas désactivée, ça se tient, en on peut aussi profiter de l'efficacité sur CoH.


Je confirme ce que dit Drup, et partiellement aussi ce que tu dis CaMarchePas (si j'ai bien compris  ::zzz:: ).

Prenons l'exemple de mon build RF :

Là je tourne en effet avec Le CWDT lv1, histoire que le Blade vortex se déclenche à peu près tout le temps quand je me fais toucher. Du coup mon blade Vortex n'est que lv3, peu importe le dégât qu'il fait, c'est surtout histoire d'avoir une AoE autour du perso, qui colle a peu près avec le radius du RF. BV pourrait être à peu près lv8 pour arriver au seuil du perso lv40, au-delà duquel il ne se déclencherait en effet plus. Il ne collerait plus avec le prérequis du CWDT. BV est bridé lv3 tout simplement car je n'ai pas la dex nécessaire. Aucun souci de toucher même avec le skill à ce niveau, les blades s'accumulant très vite et touchant plein de fois. C'est aussi ce qui a motivé ce choix de skill. 

Derrière, j'ai le CoH lv17 et le flammability lv18. Tu peux les maxer sans aucun problème, ça trigger. le flammability est appliqué sur les mobs dès que le BV les touche.

J'ai aussi un autre CWDT que j'associe avec molten shell et life leech dans la Doon Cuebiyari (pour le support iron will lv30). Là par contre, je maxe tout, le CWDT, le skill et le leech pour maximiser l'effet. plus tard je vais passer sur du spell totem+scortching ray+burning damage (je builde chieftain et en outre ça me donnera en plus du damage un autre débuff a -24% de res feu. Ca sera en priorité sur les boss)

Par contre, n'ayant pas les points de passif pour aller chercher une seconde curse, j'applique un second débuff au travers du Elemental Equilibrium. Je me suis arrangé pour que la seule base élémentaire présente sur mes stuffs (et donc dans mes stats, puisque RF n'affiche pas de dégât élémentaire qui soit pris en compte dans celles ci) soit une petite base foudre. je l'applique en rentrant dans les mobs avec le shield charge. Les mobs prennent 25% de res foudre, mais un -50% de res feu-froid. Ca me fait mon second débuff.

Sinon Drup, j'ai aussi essayé avec le vengeance et le retaliate au bouclier, j'ai perdu le nom, ça permet de gagner un slot en effet, mais je n'ai pas la même couverture de zone ou la meme durée d'effet qu'avec le BV pour appliquer le débuff. Ce serait mieux en faisant un petit combo blasphemy+curse, mais j'ai pas assez de mana pour tout faire tourner avec mes autres auras. Les slots vont être comptés avec la Kaom's heart sur le dos...




> CaMarchePas a dit :
> -CwDT ne prend pas en compte les Dots et autres debuff, que les hits, donc ça ne se déclenchera pas via RF (au cas où la phrase parlant de RF supposait ça)


Si c'était pour moi, tu as dû mal me comprendre. Le RF au final n'a rien à voir avec le CWDT.  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

:Facepalm:  j'étais en train de lvl up mon reroll witch, je meurs sur Kitava act 5, il me fait son coup de bras qui racle le sol là, OS.

J'avais 2k life + mom, bon 0 armor mais max res.

J'étais en train de lvl up en blink mirror. Je pense que la prochaine je vais soit me le payer soit run un build de lvling avant de respec vers blink mirror.

Sinon le glad 89 toujours fidèle au post, uber lab fini. Manque plus qu'assez de thune pour acheter le reste du stuff.

Me suis ruiné pour grip of the council et le max roll lioneye glare du serveur, mais bon faut que je remonte un perso pour les utiliser D:

----------


## Zerger

Boss de l'act 6 tué.
Donc comme ils sont fans des zones de dégat à éviter (j'ai plus trop l'impression de jouer à un HnS par moment), ils ont foutu des novas à éviter dans une arêne de 3m² avec des vagues et un boss qui cachent la moitié de l'arêne.... ok....  :tired:

----------


## EvilGuinness

Ah ça j'en ai chié avant de regarder les vidéos de strat' pour piger. GGG est effectivement fan de plusieurs trucs sur cette extension : 
- les nuances de bleu et de violet
- les shards
- les arênes de 2m² blindées d'AoE et des debuffs partout
- les laser ray of death pew pew t'es mort tu l'as pas vu venir t'aurais dû mater les strats avant noob ah ah

Mais je me plains pas, car de la vraie difficulté (à mon niveau) dans un HnS ça faisait longtemps.

----------


## Kohtsaro

Vous avez un build bien pour archer avec un arc ?

----------


## Croustimiel

> Vous avez un build bien pour archer avec un arc ?


Je trouve le Tornado Shot efficace :


Rien à voir avec la miniature de la vidéo.  ::ninja::

----------


## EvilGuinness

C'est ce que je suis en train de monter et ça passe à peu près tranquillement (cf. la mention plus haut des arènes de 2m²). Au début le tornado shot est quand même assez light mais avec une lightning shot à côté ça passe sans trop de problème. Quand ça crit' sur un pack y'a une grosse explosion et une pile de cadavres en feu. Côté déplacement le phasing est un énorme confort. Je n'attends plus que de passer le cruel lab pour aller vers le way of the poacher et ses charges de frenzy, vu que j'ai déjà pris quelques nodes pour les augmenter et en augmenter la durée.

Puis sautiller comme un kangourou sous ecsta, c'est fun. Je parle même pas des acceleration shrines. Bref, plutôt satisfait pour le moment (lvl 60 dépassé).

----------


## Husc

Salut les canards fan de HnS, après plusieurs années sur D3, j'ai un peu lâché l'affaire, manque de variété, tout les builds se ressemblant fatalement, on prend l'équipement op du moment et on roule sur tout... Et du coup lors d'une longue journée de boulot, j'ai eu une miniature youtube pour Path Of Exile, l'ayant testé auparavant j'ai décidé de m'y pencher un peu plus... Et quand j'ai vu quelques tutorials de débutant... Waow, en fait c'est gigantesque les choix qui nous sont offerts. Du coup j'ai commencé hier soir une petite witch, je vais pas suivre de guide et j'imagine que mon perso sera bien loupé mais on verra. J'ai envie de m'orienter dans une invocatrice qui est secondé par une armée de serviteurs. Je verrais au fil de ma partie comment ça tourne!

----------


## Furi0so

> Salut les canards fan de HnS, après plusieurs années sur D3, j'ai un peu lâché l'affaire, manque de variété, tout les builds se ressemblant fatalement, on prend l'équipement op du moment et on roule sur tout... Et du coup lors d'une longue journée de boulot, j'ai eu une miniature youtube pour Path Of Exile, l'ayant testé auparavant j'ai décidé de m'y pencher un peu plus... Et quand j'ai vu quelques tutorials de débutant... Waow, en fait c'est gigantesque les choix qui nous sont offerts. Du coup j'ai commencé hier soir une petite witch, je vais pas suivre de guide et j'imagine que mon perso sera bien loupé mais on verra. J'ai envie de m'orienter dans une invocatrice qui est secondé par une armée de serviteurs. Je verrais au fil de ma partie comment ça tourne!


Le "ratage" du 1er perso, c'est un passage obligé avec ce jeu, ne t'inquiètes pas !  ::P: 
Mais c'est bien pour découvrir les (nombreuses et parfois complexes) mécaniques du jeu.

Au passage, je suis en train de monter un "Stun Zerker" et je veux bien une invite pour la guilde des canards svp ! Perso : Grostun.

Merci d'avance !  :;):

----------


## EvilGuinness

Ah ça le premier perso...
_Alors je vais faire une witch parce que la magie c'est toujours le plus puissant dans les jeux, pis je vais prendre que des nodes de dégât et de crit' pour tout défoncer !_ 
Résultat : un perso qui crevait au moindre coup de petite cuillère mal aiguisée.

----------


## Zerger

Bon, niveau Life gained on Hit, je suis pas trop mal. Tant que je tape, je suis intant heal  :Cigare: 
Mon plus gros danger, mourir d'ennui  ::P: 


_(Un jour je réussirai à faire des vidéos pas dégueulasses)_

----------


## Maximelene

> Mon plus gros danger, mourir d'ennui


Ou te faire stun, et ne pas pouvoir attaquer pendant 3 secondes.  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

Le stun, c'est basé sur la vie max ? Parce que j'essaie de la blinder pour l'instant.
 La seule grosse frayeur jusqu'à présent, c'est l'autre conne dans les égouts avec ses stacks de poison qui ont fait chuté ma vitesse d'attaque  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

J'ai fait de la place en kickant des gens pas là depuis plus d'un an, du coup y'a quelques slots de libres, dites le quand ça bloque. 




> Et en dehors de ça, vu que j'ai l'air de m'y être remis pour un moment, j'veux bien une invitation dans la guilde (nom de compte : MrGr33N), si possible.


J'ai un doute dans les noms de compte avec des chiffres, mais osef car il faut un nom de perso. 




> Au passage, je suis en train de monter un "Stun Zerker" et je veux bien une invite pour la guilde des canards svp ! Perso : Grostun.
> 
> Merci d'avance !


Invite lancée.

----------


## MrGr33N

> J'ai un doute dans les noms de compte avec des chiffres, mais osef car il faut un nom de perso.


Alors dans ce cas, le nom du perso actuel : ElGreenoGrande

----------


## akaraziel

> Salut les canards fan de HnS, après plusieurs années sur D3, j'ai un peu lâché l'affaire, manque de variété, tout les builds se ressemblant fatalement, on prend l'équipement op du moment et on roule sur tout... Et du coup lors d'une longue journée de boulot, j'ai eu une miniature youtube pour Path Of Exile, l'ayant testé auparavant j'ai décidé de m'y pencher un peu plus... Et quand j'ai vu quelques tutorials de débutant... Waow, en fait c'est gigantesque les choix qui nous sont offerts. Du coup j'ai commencé hier soir une petite witch, je vais pas suivre de guide et j'imagine que mon perso sera bien loupé mais on verra. J'ai envie de m'orienter dans une invocatrice qui est secondé par une armée de serviteurs. Je verrais au fil de ma partie comment ça tourne!


Je suis dans la même situation que toi avec exactement le même choix de perso, 100% invocs. ^^
Pour l'instant ça tourne bien, juste un petit manque de survie mais j'ai pas encore trop investi en vie (je viens de finir l'acte 5).
Si ça t’intéresse je peux te donner deux-trois astuces qui m'ont aidé pendant le levelling : je ne suis pas de guide non plus, j'ai planifié le chemin à suivre dans les passifs et posé deux trois questions ici en plus de vérifier quelques infos sur le wiki :



Spoiler Alert! 


-Les minions peuvent utiliser les gemmes de soutien "force". Oui, même le soutien totem, très pratique avec les ske.  :;): 
-Pense à débloquer au moins un emplacement de gemme dans les passifs (idéalement à proximité de nodes intelligence). J'en dis pas plus.  :;): 
-Le gros passif qui fait exploser les invocs à 33% de vie ne prends pas en compte les bonus aux dégâts de feu dans les passifs, seulement les passifs liées aux dégâts des minions.
-C'est évident, mais ne pas négliger la vie et les resists. Y'a pas mal de trucs qui sont faits pour emmerder l'invocateur qui pense être tranquille derrière ses invocs.
-Au début, Raging Spirit est assez cool en soutien des autres minions, mais au bout d'un moment les dégâts seront trop faibles pour être utiles. Par contre y'a des combo très intéressant à base d'auras/curses. J'ai testé un truc très bourrin cet aprem'
-Les zombies sont balèzes, mais à mon avis faut pas non plus tout miser dessus parce que j'ai dû faire face à des combats de boss où je n'avais pas de cadavres pour ressusciter mon armée. Y'a deux solutions pour ça, pour ma part je vais tenter de booster les skeu mais j'ai toujours pas trouvé l'item avec tous les sockets nécessaires.



J'ai tout mis en balise spoiler au cas où tu voudrais te garder la surprise, mais en tous cas je confirme : y'a énormément de possibilités de builds. Tout n'est peut-être pas viable mais j'ai déjà quelques autres idées pour mes futurs persos. ^^
Ça va bien me faire patienter jusqu'à Diablo 2 HD ça.  ::P:

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Le stun, c'est basé sur la vie max ? Parce que j'essaie de la blinder pour l'instant.
>  La seule grosse frayeur jusqu'à présent, c'est l'autre conne dans les égouts avec ses stacks de poison qui ont fait chuté ma vitesse d'attaque


Y'a plusieurs option Anti stun soit sur l'arbre (sur un passif) soit avec le matos.Et y'a aussi un anti stun sur le panthéon aussi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis dans la même situation que toi avec exactement le même choix de perso, 100% invocs. ^^
> Pour l'instant ça tourne bien, juste un petit manque de survie mais j'ai pas encore trop investi en vie (je viens de finir l'acte 5).
> Si ça t’intéresse je peux te donner deux-trois astuces qui m'ont aidé pendant le levelling : je ne suis pas de guide non plus, j'ai planifié le chemin à suivre dans les passifs et posé deux trois questions ici en plus de vérifier quelques infos sur le wiki :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est beau quand le doigt de l'implication touche la grâce de l’investissement du joueur (Même si GGG aurait tendance à utiliser le majeur parfois).

----------


## cailloux

> -Enduring Call : si tu n'as aucun moyen de générer des endurance charge c'est très certainement une très bonne idée de l'avoir dans la barre et de le lancer régulièrement avec un IC qui se lance après une bonne dose de dégâts (ou même à la main pour les plus acharnés) pour qu'il dure LONGTEMPS.



Pour en générer j'utilise parfois un combo riposte/reckoning/vengeance>stun>endurance charge on stun >dps. Mais ça marche pas avec les arcs/baguettes bien entendu.

----------


## Husc

> Je suis dans la même situation que toi avec exactement le même choix de perso, 100% invocs. ^^
> Pour l'instant ça tourne bien, juste un petit manque de survie mais j'ai pas encore trop investi en vie (je viens de finir l'acte 5).
> Si ça t’intéresse je peux te donner deux-trois astuces qui m'ont aidé pendant le levelling : je ne suis pas de guide non plus, j'ai planifié le chemin à suivre dans les passifs et posé deux trois questions ici en plus de vérifier quelques infos sur le wiki :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok merci pour tout ces conseils, je vais tâcher de regarder pour ne pas trop me spécialisé en zombie alors. Bon au début j'ai pas grand chose, je viens d'avoir les squelettes, c'est bien mais faut souvent les re-invocs j'y penser pas toujours. 
La j'utilise Raging spirit, zombie, la curse de dot qui se propage si l'ennemi meurt et en soutiens une gemmes sur les invoques qui les boosts. J'avance doucement mais sûrement l'acte 1. Je suis niveau 13 et mis à part les dilemmes d'équipement tout roule! Vraiment chouette ce jeu rien a redire, par contre j'ai hâte d'avancer un peu et découvrir des vrais combos de gemmes  ::): .

Premier unique, wowowow dommage qu'il ne me serve a rien!  ::(: 
Fencoil, Gnarled Branch, un truc sans socket bleu avec des stats plus corps a corps que mage, dommage  ::): .

----------


## Kamikaze

91  ::lol:: 

Pit of the chimera obtenu en utilisant une harbinger sur du T15, ça facilite grandement les choses.

Je vais peut-être attendre 1 lvl avant d'y aller ça me permettra de faire 2/3 embrouilles sur le tree pour pouvoir me restuff avec un peu plus de life et armor si je m'en sors.

6.6 k life et 11k armor pour l'instant 75% block. J'ai max res mais pas overcap pour Ele Weakness.

Pourtant ça passe bien en map, j'en suis à 80+ de découvertes sur l'atlas, quand même eu quelques belles frayeurs mais ça tient.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

#575 sur le ladder HHC  :B):  faut que ça continue à rip devant pour que je monte  ::ninja::

----------


## akaraziel

> Ok merci pour tout ces conseils, je vais tâcher de regarder pour ne pas trop me spécialisé en zombie alors. Bon au début j'ai pas grand chose, je viens d'avoir les squelettes, c'est bien mais faut souvent les re-invocs j'y penser pas toujours.


De rien.  :;): 
L'avantage avec la spécialisation -dans ce cas précis des invocs, puisque les passifs invocs les concernent toutes- c'est qu'elle passe surtout par les gemmes, donc tu peux te permettre de tester des trucs. Le seul frein c'est le matos.  :;): 
Pour les réinvoc, l'avantage c'est que les skeus ne coutent rien en mana donc tu peux te permettre de bien spammer à chaque combat...En attendant de trouver des combos sympa (d'ailleurs j'ai une autre idée qui vient d'emmerger.  ::P:  ).

Tiens d'ailleurs j'ai une question en tête depuis hier soir et j'ai pas encore trouvé le temps de vérifier sur le wiki : J''ai lié l'invoc des squelettes sur un soutien totem, ce qui l'automatise et les sort très rapidement. Alors y'a un malus aux dégâts, c'est normal, mais du coup je me demandais : les dégâts des skeus invoqués par ce biais dépendant toujours des nodes minions ou alors des nodes totem ? Ou les deux ?  ::blink::

----------


## Kamikaze

Le malus du spell totem est générique, donc tes skelly feront moins mal. Les modifiers minions s'appliquent toujours

----------


## Kohtsaro

Un pote veut faire un build basé sur les auras mais j'ai quelques doutes sur son arbre..

https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...f56PrS-wn-SQ==

----------


## Zerger

Sacré grand écart son arbre  ::P:

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Premier légendaire, wowowow dommage qu'il ne me serve a rien!


 ::ninja:: 

Merci à rzefcvsdengfdeiokbgfruiojzsdfuyhbzdef (je peux me tromper d'un ou deux caractères) pour le passage du cruel lab en mode TGV. Le build rf totem a l'air rigolo : saut/course/totem/totem/totem/totem/saut/totem/totem/totem/totem... De mon côté après ce build tornado glass canon j'aimerais essayer exactement l'inverse : du grotank qui tâche. On va déjà finir les actes et faire quelques maps ensuite on avisera.

----------


## Kohtsaro

> Sacré grand écart son arbre


En plus y a des choix assez bizarre... si vous avez un truc mieux je prend aussi (en gros il veux faire support avec des auras)

----------


## Drup

Et il compte survivre comment avec ses 34% increased life et 26% increased ES ?  ::):

----------


## pepito

Scion est aussi un choix assez bizarre pour un support aura. Il veut faire quoi exactement ? Poser des auras et des curses uniquement ? Avoir aussi des minions ? 
Les supports sont habituellement necro pour le boost dégâts ou guardian pour le boost def.

----------


## Ravine

Pas mieux que pepito.

Si tu veux un arbre/matos pour faire du support build aura, regarde ce que fait CMP avec Protect The Lights http://poe-profile.info/profile/Cama...ect_the_lights

----------


## thomzon

J'arrive tranquillement à l'acte 5 avec mon Golementalist, je prends vraiment du plaisir avec ce build. Une fois les 2 clayshapers équipés + normal lab, c'est vraiment le feu d'artifice. J'ai hâte d'êtres aux maps pour commencer à farmer le poignon pour les primordial jewels.

S'il reste une place dans la guilde je dis pas non, perso Harbinger SC: Golazon

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est 1 exalt pour se faire inviter

----------


## allandroi

Bonjour a tous,

Je souhaiterais rejoindre la guilde canard si possible, je viens d'atteindre le level 80 et progresser en solo devient chiant comme la pluie.

psedo : Enavant

----------


## thomzon

Ah, bon je redemanderai quand j'aurai mon anima et ma primordial might :D

----------


## asura

> J'aimerais bien avoir une invitation dans la guilde CPC si possible, j'ai des items qui pourraient être utiles je pense 
> 
> Nom de compte : Asurae


 ::ninja::

----------


## Croustimiel

Bon je m'amuse bien avec mon petit inquisitor freeze pulse mais bordel qu'est ce que je galère avec les maps. Autant certains T1 ça va (cristal ore par exemple), autant les autres je me fais ouvrir bien comme il faut. Je suis en train de monter mes resistances à 75% dans chaque domaine (doucement mais sûrement...).
Vu que c'est mon premier personnage "late game", auriez vous quelques conseils à donner à un canard en difficulté ? Hormis les résistances, sur quoi devrais je actuellement me concentrer pour bien pouvoir farmer les maps ?

Un petit lien vers mon build actuel : http://poe-profile.info/profile/Crou...l/Croustifrost Je suis sur que j'ai un stuff épouvantable sur pleins d"aspects.

Tout conseil me sera utile.  ::):  Merci d'avance !



Spoiler Alert! 


Je sais, je sais "git gud"

  ::ninja::

----------


## Ravine

Alternatives:
https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Taryn%27s_Shiver (+x level sur les spells c'est tres puissant; ca augmente la base)

Tu joues hybride life/ES ou pur ES? Parce qu'a ce rythme tu pourrais eventuellement considerer passer Chaos Inoculation; tu as l'air un peu short en ES du coup (1200 HP/1800 ES c'est peu, surtout que tu es sensible au chaos damage). Je pourrai te proposer un quick rework de l'arbre un peu plus tard.

----------


## Croustimiel

L'objectif était en effet de partir sur pur ES et passer sur chaos inoculation !
J'avais vu pour le Taryn Shiver mais qu'est ce que c'est cher.  ::sad::

----------


## Ravine

Il est a 6-8 chaos. C'est pas cher.
Sinon Realm Ender sera un +3 cold avec un Cold To Fire integre (pas certain que tu souhaites convertir en fire damage, mais c'est une alternative possible)

Je regarde un peu plus en detail quand je peux et je te file des pistes pour pousser un peu plus en CI.

Pense a faire le Lab Cruel pour prendre tes 2 autres points d'ascendancy, ca t'aidera considerablement; tu peux aussi voir si tu peux faire le Merciless.

----------


## Leybi

> 


Faut donner un nom de perso en fait, oui c'est un peu mal foutu

----------


## Croustimiel

Merci @Ravine.

Effectivement je viens de me prendre le Taryn Shiver pour 6c là. Il me semblait l'avoir vu bien plus cher il y a quelques jours !  ::): 
Je regarde déjà tout ça.

----------


## Ravine

Garde en tete que ce sont des pistes a considerer, pas des must buy; si tu ne vois pas pourquoi je suggere tel ou tel item, n'hesite pas a demander.
Il faudra bien sur aller chercher des resists dans l'arbre et sur tes rings.

Chest
Incandescent Heart http://poe.trade/search/aruzahisoyomon (Elem taken as Chaos, en CI c'est bien)
The Beast Fur Shawl http://poe.trade/search/iasiwigetasiko (good ES, spell damage)
Geoffri's Sanctuary http://poe.trade/search/agakemokomikad (Zealot Oath)

Belt
Bated Breath http://poe.trade/search/hunimenonahomo (ES/ES recharge)
Ascent From Flesh http://poe.trade/search/arisanutamoyot (ES, resists, phasing)

----------


## Croustimiel

Merci.  ::): 
Pas vraiment évident quand on découvre le jeu de savoir vers quel stuff il vaut mieux se diriger. J'ai de quoi faire là !

----------


## Drup

Je conseillerais pas de passer CI en 3.0, surtout pour un débutant. C'était déjà pas débutant-friendly avant. Maintenant c'est vraiment l'horreur.

- Cold2Fire ... Tu as rentré le truc sous PoB pour comparer le DPS ? Je suis a peu près sur que c'est une mauvaise idée et que n'importe quoi d'autre est mieux.
- Taryn's shiver, c'est une fausse bonne idée. En pratique t'es mieux avec un 5link bateau (genre ton chest :D) et un bon sceptre/dagger+shield avec des milliards de chance de crit dessus. Tu joues crit, n'oublie pas. Taryn te donne rien a ce niveau. Point bonus: c'est facile de trouver de la défense et des res sur un shield! En plus, ca te permet d'utiliser shield charge pour le mouvement, ce qui marche très bien pour un inquisiteur avec Instrument of Virtue.
- Remplace blasphemy par Herald of Thunder + Curse on Hit + Curse. Ca curse tout autant, mais ca coute moins de mana et ca fait plus de DPS! Ça te permettra probablement de caser un aura 25% en plus (herald of ice pour du DPS ou artic armor pour du tank).

Pour rappel, pour freezing pulse: 
- Tu as un très grosse damage effectiveness, une grande cast speed et une bonne crit chance. Les ajouts de dmg "flat" type ice bite et added cold/ligthning sont très forts.
- Plus de crit, c'est plus de freeze. C'est autant offensif que défensif.
- La cold penetration c'est bon, mangez-en. :D

L'arbre est pas trop mal. Je connais pas assez bien les builds CI pour juger de la quantité de %ES. Pour le reste:
- Vire les noeuds staff
- Va chercher Throatseeker et Arcane dominion. Je rappelle, tu joues crit.
- Vire Elementalist quand tu auras assez de res.

Dans tout les cas ... Charge ton build dans Path of Build et regarde un peu. Ca t'aidera a faire des choix de facon plus informée. 

Par contre, je suis pas du tout d'accord avec les choix d'uniques de ravine. Belt et chest, c'est les endroits principaux ou trouver des res. Tu peux assez facilement avoir 100+ res dessus et ça coûte très peu cher par rapport aux rings/amu. D'autant plus que pour un build crit, rings/amu est l'endroit ou tu chopes plein de DPS. Pas la peine de rendre les choses encore plus compliqués.

----------


## Ravine

(Drup a dit plein de trucs mieux que moi, donc hop, ses conseils sont biens)

----------


## Zerger

Bon je viens de tripler mon DPS en investissant 2 chaos dans une paire de Wasp Nest

Je connaissais pas du tout cette arme et pourtant, elle convient à merveille à mon build  ::lol:: 

Je suis joie !

----------


## Drup

Tiens, d'ailleurs, j'avais commencé (mais pas terminé) un inquistor freezing pulse il y a quelques leagues: http://poe-profile.info/profile/Drup/Drupse

Attention, CI étant encore meta a l'époque. Maintenant je le jouerais life. Il y a quelques choix d'items un peu douteux/dépassé, mais ca peut te donner des idées. Ice bite est nettement meilleur que added cold maintenant par contre. 

Accessoirement, en tant que freezing pulse, il te faut absolument un tonne de projectile speed. Ca augmente autant ton AoE (les projectiles vont plus loin) que ton DPS (les dégats dépendent du temps de trajet, pas de la distance).

----------


## Croustimiel

Merci je vais essayer de digérer tout ça.  ::o: 
Je vais aussi installer PoB et apprivoiser la bête, j'avais complétement zappé ce soft !

Et c'est toujours bon d'avoir des exemples de build, ça permet un peu d'orienter les choix.

----------


## kennyo

> Merci je vais essayer de digérer tout ça. 
> Je vais aussi installer PoB et apprivoiser la bête, j'avais complétement zappé ce soft !
> 
> Et c'est toujours bon d'avoir des exemples de build, ça permet un peu d'orienter les choix.


Si bien t'auras desinstallé le jeu d'ici la fin du mois.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Drup

Tant que j'y suis. J'avais demandé il y a quelques jours ce que ça donnait Flame dash comme skill de mouvement.

Et ben c'est de la grosse daube absolue, voila. Non seulement ça a un cooldown (sur un skill de mouvement, mais WAT  :Facepalm: ), mais en plus la range est pathétique, l'animation est dans le mauvais sens pour un escape (la pause est au début) et surtout, il faut absolument attack-in-place en permanence sinon ton perso se met a marcher comme un débile. Bon, par contre, la vitesse est acceptable ( ... avec 80%+ cast speed) et l'animation est plutot cool. Mais putain un cooldown quoi.

Ensuite je me suis dit "bon, on va voir les autres possibilités pour caster", alors j'ai regardé Lightning Warp ... C'est lent comme la mort, ça dépend de ton movement speed donc si t'as pas des bottes 30MS ça se traîne le cul. Autant utiliser une potion, ça va plus vite de courir. Encore une fois, la pause est au début, yay. En plus, il faut utiliser reduce duration dessus, donc c'est incompatible avec arcane surge.

Leap slam .... est horrible a jouer si on a pas une tonne d'attack speed (c'est très bien pour les builds attack, par contre).

Donc au final, bah il faut jouer shield charge ou whirling blade sur les casters. Merci GGG.  :tired: 
Si je semble mad, c'est parce que je le suis, je voulais vraiment jouer 2H Staff + Flame dash sur mon caster, mais j'aimerai ne pas me traîner le cul aussi.  :<_<: 

D'ailleurs, c'est marrant, tout les builds caster fancy meta jouent shield charge + Brightbeak  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zerger

Ah le top reste shield charge, c'est sur. WhirlingBlade c'est limité si tu veux rajouter une Curse on Hit dessus.

Sinon RIP sur un gros coup de lag (le seul d'ailleurs, le jeu tourne bien mieux qu'avant de ce côté-là). Du coup, je retourne optimiser ça avec un Chieftain cette fois-ci

----------


## Kamikaze

N'imp

Il faut de la cast speed pour flame dash et il faut cast speed + reduce duration sur lightning warp et ces deux là sont incomparablement supérieur à shield charge quand tu fais des boss.

Et tu vas pas jouer brightbeak sur un SRS ou Kinetic Blast

Va faire une excavation corrupted avec shield charge, va faire le minotaure avec shield charge, le lab, etc.

Shield Charge ne traverse pas les obstacles et va bien plus lentement, c'est juste pour clear shield charge

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon pour attaque in place permanent, tu bindes un chiffre du pavé numérique ou un truc du genre et tu lock en activant ver num

----------


## akaraziel

Yop !

Bon je commence un peu à m’intéresser aux items uniques, donc je jette un coup d'oeil sur le wiki et je vois ça : https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/The_Baron

C'est super intéressant pour moi, mais du coup j'ai quelques questions par rapport aux mécaniques de loot, sachant que je joue selfloot, donc le trade est exclu :
-Le niveau requis de l'item est 26 donc. Ça veut donc dire que je ne peux le droper qu'à partir des zones lvl26+ ou ça n'a rien à voir et le véritable niveau de l'item est "caché" comme dans D2LOD ?
-Quelle est la meilleure façon de trouver des items spécifiques ? Farmer les zones du niveau de l'item ? Farmer les boss ? Farmer dans les zones corrompues (on les trouve comment ? L'apparition est fixe ?) ? Utiliser des orb of chance sur les normaux correspondants à l'item voulu ? Attendre d'avoir suffisamment de divination cards ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Le mieux c'est les div cards associées (si y'en a une) ou de chance pour avoir un item spécifique. Ouais il peut drop qu'à partir de 26+ 

Farmer les zones du niveau de l'item c'est inutile, faut farmer une zone de ton niveau

Y'a aussi certains items league specific et dans ce cas faut viser cette league avec Zana, y'a aussi quelques drops boss specific (guardians, atziri, shaper)

----------


## akaraziel

Merci pour les infos.  :;): 
Pour d'autres items faut des div cards qui ne sont dispo que dans certaines zones de l'acte 8 visiblement, donc autant continuer à avancer, j'irai là bas.  ::):

----------


## Ravine

Je laisse ca la a votre appreciation, sans commentaire

----------


## Leybi

Pour le coup, The Baron a très probablement changé de tier (de rareté, ça fonctionne par tier) à ce patch, car il est bien plus rare qu'avant. J'ai maté un peu les streamers SSF HC et aucuns des nécros n'ont trouvé le Baron en allant jusqu'au niveau 100 ou presque (RaizQt, Uber). Et il vaut toujours 160c+ en Harbinger SC... La ligue d'avant il valait 1 ou 2 chaos et y'en avait des centaines sur poe.trade.

Bref à mon sens c'est devenu un unique tier 1 et faut pas compter sur son drop en SSF.

----------


## Drup

@Kamikaze: je te parle des casters, tu me répond SRS et Kinetic blast ... ok. Oui c'est sur, si t'as absolument pas le choix de ton arme, ben t'as pas le choix.
Désolé, un cooldown sur un skill de mouvement, je refuse. S'il n'y avait pas de cooldown, j'en serai plutôt content. L'histoire d'attack-in-place ... c'est juste clunky as fuck. Oui tu peux contourner. Tu devrais pas avoir à le faire.

@Ravine: Il manque une option: "C'était OP et ca a été écrasé par le nerf hammer".  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Je vais pas faire la liste exhaustive des builds casters qui veulent pas de brightbeak en 1h quand même, totem, ED, BV, Flameblast, mine, Frostbolt, n'importe quel crit... brightbeak c'est pour les builds RF et support surtout, et encore tu préfères souvent jouer doryani ou don cuebiyari pour RF (et dark pact j'imagine peut utiliser brightbeak). Flame Dash c'est l'équivalent de whirling sauf qu'en plus ça traverse les obstacles, le cooldown est pas génant quand tu l'utilises, c'est un drawback normal et pour pas en faire le défaut movement skill qui fait tout, genre flame dash pour clear.

Et j'ai pas dit que c'était pas clunky, je donne un tips. Mais dire 




> au final, bah il faut jouer shield charge ou whirling blade sur les casters. Merci GGG.


c'est complètement à coté de la plaque.

J'ai monté masse de build ou je joue flame dash et lightning warp c'est mes choix préférés. T'façon y'a plein de moments ou tu pourras pas te contenter de shield charge

Shield Charge il est surtout joué car il a une aoe qui permet de trigger Elemental Equilibrium facilement (et fortify), fin 'bref, on peut même vérifier facilement

https://www.poebuilds.io/builds/hc?i...classParam=All

Investis plus de cast speed, comme tu investirais dans un 1h entièrement dédié pour un movement skill


---

T'as linké faster casting avec? Ça aide


---

Puis pour finir on va pas donner une option de mouvement broken à tout le monde, faut investir ou faire certains choix pour avoir un bon déplacement (sacrifier son 1h slot, mettre des points de cast speed, jouer 1h sword qui fait typiquement moins mal que 1h axe, pour avoir whirling blade, prendre de l'AS alors que t'es caster, mais tu veux dagger + whirling etc.)

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> 1) si tu parles des jewels, tu as accès à tous les bonus dès les premiers niveaux donc juste rng sur leurs bonus. Ils peuvent donner jusqu'à 4 bonus (rares) et les uniques modifient l'arbre ou certaines mécaniques ou certaines compétences, donc ils peuvent être très puissants, mais carrément dispensable pendant le leveling. (vers la fin ça peut aider beaucoup d'avoir des slots et d'y mettre des jewels stats/résistance/vie pour combler le stuff en attendant mieux)


Merci.
J'ai dû réinstaller windows et tout... Donc là je peux enfin lancer le jeu pour vérifier ce que j'ai.

* C'est le Crimson Jewels en effet.
C'est marqué limité à 1, j'ignore si c'est le nombre de jewels que je peux mettre dans mon arbre, ou si je ne peux en mettre qu'un seul de ce type.

Il est de la même couleur que les "uniques" et j'ai 2 bonus :
10% increased physical damage
+50 Armor.

Et j'imagine qu'on peut mettre n'importe quel Jewel dans n'importe quel slot à Jewel ? Je ne vois pas de distinction dans les slots.
Le seul truc à la limite, qui demande à faire attention, c'est qu'il faut pouvoir bien le positionner dans ses choix. J'imagine que ça joue s'il faut ouvrir une voie qui ne m'intéressera pas vraiment juste pour placer un Jewel.
Du coup je vais peut être privilégier la qualité et attendre d'avoir des slots Jewels accessibles avant de me décider non ?

* J'ai une autre question concernant le coffre, il y a un nouveau (pour moi) stash spécialement réservé pour les orbs, pierres etc... Pouvant en contenir 5000, j'imagine que c'est 5000 en tout et pas par case.
J'ai 2 slots pratiquement remplis de ce genre de pierres, ça vaudrait donc le coup, surtout qu'il me reste 65 points pour la boutique.
Par contre je vois que c'est marqué "publique", c'est pour que tout le monde puisse voir ce que j'ai ? Pour des échanges/ventes sans avoir à croiser l'autre joueur ?

----------


## Drup

Pourquoi tu te fixes sur brighbeak ? C'était juste un commentaire en passant, j'ai jamais dit que c'était indispensable (ca l'est pas). Je sais pas non plus pourquoi tu parles de cast speed. J'ai pas critiqué la vitesse de flame dash (au contraire). J'ai simplement dit que flame dash était moins bien que shield charge/Whirling blade pour un caster comme skill de mouvement a cause du cooldown. Et je maintiens.

Oui, il faut aussi un skill pour passer les obstacles, aka leap slam ou lightning warp. That's not the fucking point.

Bref, let's agree to disagree.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah non s'pas moins bien, c'est différent et ça demande un investissement différent, sans attack speed whirling blade c'est de la merde et c'est weapon specific, flame dash c'est universel (+ traverse les obstacles) et s'améliore avec de la cast speed

----------


## Ploufito

> bla


Tu ne peux mettre qu'un seul exactement pareil (avec le même nom) mais tu peux mettre d'autres crimson jewel sur d'autres slots
Pour certains jewels y'a des requirements, genre le frozen trail requiert d'avoir 40 d'intelligence dans ton arbre dans le cercle qu'il va créer au moment où tu le mettras dans le slot, que tu aies pris les points ou pas.
Le currency stash c'est pratique mais c'est un peu con c'etait en soldes tout le week-end, je sais pas si c'est 5000 en tout ou par case, mais en tout cas tu peux avoir des stacks de 300 orbes.

----------


## Kamikaze

Genre si tu me dis que c'est moins bien faut m'expliquer quoi jouer sur mon flame totem qui utilise dual sceptre et qui joue max cast speed

Je joue dual sceptre avec double craft essence of misery (avantage de jouer sceptre + dual wield), mon flame dash est top, en drawback j'ai pas de shield (moins de défense, pas de shield charge) et j'ai pas de dague (pas de whirling blade) ni d'attack speed (pas de leap slam). Du coup je joue fortify sur un EQ avec faster attack

Si je joue shield charge, bah faut un shield, et si je joue whirling blade me faut une dague, s'pas comparable tout ça, je vois pas comment tu peux dire que c'est moins bien c'est vraiment différent (mécaniques et investissements) et le cooldown est carrément justifié à mon avis et ça reste une mécanique de gestion relativement intéressante, ok t'as un sort puissant, mais faut pas le spammer

(fin bon s'pas la discussion importante du siècle, mais perso j'aime beaucoup flame dash et lighting warp et le fait qu'il faille investir en conséquence, je joue jamais shield charge que je trouve mega clunky, sauf en RF pour clear)

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai résumé un peu dans un magnifique tableau



- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Drup

> En drawback j'ai pas de shield (moins de défense, pas de shield charge) et j'ai pas de dague (pas de whirling blade) ni d'attack speed (pas de leap slam).


Tu vois, c'est bien ca le soucis. "En drawback". Il y a déjà de bonnes raisons de choisir entre dual wield ou non, ou entre scepter/wand/dagger. La, toutes ces raisons sont éclipsée par la disponibilité des skill de mouvement. Tu trouves que le trade-off est acceptable, cool pour toi. Moi pas. C'est dommage, il était cool mon pledge of hands 5L :/

Très joli tableau par contre.  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

Eclipsé t'y vas un peu fort, un SRS lachera pas son Staff comme ça, il a roll +3 gems dessus et double 6 link, c'est différent d'une 1h (avec de l'attack speed si tu veux WB) et différent d'une obligation de shield (shield charge)

Pour moi le trade off est plutôt bien foutu entre dps, défense, options de mouvements, investissements nécessaires.

Après si perso flame dash te tape sur les nerfs je comprends c'est aussi important le feeling, mais je trouve shield charge bien pataud pour le coup!

Mais ouais c'était juste histoire de nuancer l'avis et dire que je trouve les autres options cools

Pledge c'est quand même un monstre de dps que t'abandonnes là  ::o:

----------


## Drup

J'aime beaucoup le feeling de flame dash. Ce que je n'aime pas, c'est épuiser les 3 charges et devoir marcher. :<

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est bon pour les capillaires la marche

----------


## CaMarchePas

**in ze bus**




> * J'ai une autre question concernant le coffre, il y a un nouveau (pour moi) stash spécialement réservé pour les orbs, pierres etc... *Pouvant en contenir 5000, j'imagine que c'est 5000 en tout et pas par case.*
> J'ai 2 slots pratiquement remplis de ce genre de pierres, ça vaudrait donc le coup, surtout qu'il me reste 65 points pour la boutique.
> Par contre je vois que c'est marqué "publique", c'est pour que tout le monde puisse voir ce que j'ai ? Pour des échanges/ventes sans avoir à croiser l'autre joueur ?


J'ai retrouvé un de mes anciens messages :



Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert! 


J'avais 3 stashs de scrolls d'id  ::ninja::  je les ai rempilés et j'ai commencé à en vendre pour des scrolls TP que je revend pour des orbes au marchand, mais il m'en reste _un peu_  ::ninja:: 



:°

----------


## McGuffin

Je me suis lancé dans Path Of Exile, en grande partie a cause du temps pourri persistant,
J'ai lancé une partie normal-harbringer pour démarrer, j'en suis rendu au début de l'acte 4  et franchement j'aime beaucoup (mais bon ça on s'en fout  :;): ).
Mon seule petit grief actuellement c'est que la difficulté n'est pas dosée de facon très fluide.
On se tourne les pouces durant les actes 1-3 en tapant n'importe comment (pas mort une seule fois), puis brusquement ca devient plus chaud à la toute fin de l'acte 3 (et là boum mort 3 fois sur le boss de fin de l'acte), 
Ca surprend un peu, mais je n'attendais que cela.
Et en fait, ce que je regrette c'est que les boss/mobs ne "reset" pas quand on meurt. Ca rend le truc très trivial.

J'en vient donc à ma question: Y a t'il un mode intermédiaire entre le normal et le hardcore-permadeath, où il est requis de réussir les combats de bout en bout?

----------


## EvilGuinness

T'as pas encore essayé le lab', je crois. Mais t'inquiète pas : rendu à l'acte 8-9 et surtout 10 tu vas crever, parfois en boucle, et tu connaîtras toi aussi la joie de la réinit de l'xp pour le niveau en cours.

De mon côté, après la petite mise au point sur mon stuff (pourri) avec des canards (qui s'y connaissent bien plus que moi) je suis à la recherche d'un Lioneye's Glare potable. J'en trouve de 1 alch à 32c (ce dernier ayant un énigmatique "hits can't be evaded"). Je regarde un peu partout, je pense que me fixer un 5c comme budget est plus que raisonnable.

----------


## Kamikaze

@Guffin: Ouais ça rend beaucoup de contenu trivial (notamment pour ça que je joue en HC) mais certains boss régénèrent de la vie et d'autres ont une mécanique de reset comme tu évoques (ça sera plus quand tu atteins le endgame, tu verras ça, labyrinthe, maps). Y'a aussi un malus d'xp plus tard dans la progression qui pénalisera le fait de mourir plus sévèrement. Et non, pas de mode intermédiaire, ça serait pas une mauvaise idée d'ailleurs.

@Evil: Lioneye Glare possède Hits can't be evaded par défaut, c'est un des mods de l'arc. La variation de prix c'est surement selon le roll, l'arc a beaucoup de variance sur les dps qu'il offre, le nombre de links (pour les gems) influe sur le prix aussi.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Le guide que je suis pour mon aurabot (les commentaires sont aussi importants que le premier message, mais j'ai pas encore tout lu  ::ninja::  ) :
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...1840451/page/1

Et mon aurabot actuellement :
http://poe-profile.info/profile/cama...ect_the_lights (les gemmes ne sont pas où il faut encore, pas eu le temps de peaufiner)

L'idée étant d'avoir le max d'auras, le plus boostées possible et donc jouer victario's influence (-mana reserved, generosity 30) et donc sans shavronne's wrapping/solaris lorica/CI. Pour compenser la perte de défense au chaos : résistance chaos (passif necro qui file 20% + anneaux/gants/jewels dispos), bottes steppan heard (immun desacrated ground) et/ou (switch selon map) des craft delirium (immun poison pour les maps poison on hit) et surtout les coruscating elixir qui empêchent le chaos de bypass l'ES. Avec 3+qualité+quelques passifs+le buff de la flask en 2.6 qui gagne 100% increased duration, ça se perma facilement à priori (juste testé une map avant de partir avec Zephy). 
Edit : plus le panthéon qui donne des défenses bien sympa ! Abberrath : Immune to burning ground + movement speed on burning ground+50% reduced ignite duration, Araakali : reduce dot+chance to avoid lightning+50%faster ES recharge si dot fini recemment+30% reduced shock effect+25% chaos resist to DoT)

Je viens d'acheter les deux coruscating elixir manquantes (baissée à 11c là), du coup je suis passé blood magic et là je peux jouer 13 auras + arctic armour et 4 auras vaal :
-hatred/anger/wrath sous generosity (en théorie sous empower après mais du enlighten à mettre là ou ailleurs pour compenser le mana reserved)
-grace/determination/clarity sous generosity (je n'ai pas vraiment besoin d'eva/armure et ça boost bien surtout les alliés iron reflexes, clarity est conseillée au max possible pour ne garder que le minimum de vie possible mais je pense que c'est mieux de le garder lvl1/q20 pour le boost de vitesse et avoir de la vie pour whirling blade)
-quad purities pour plus que combler les résistances et monter en résistance max. On peut les mettre en generosity mais vaut mieux les avoir pour soit, ça fait une bonne résistance au dégâts. Un aurabot mort ça fait souvent des morts en série. :°
-discipline forcément sinon on manque beaucoup d'ES
-vitality par ce que ça passe et ça refait un boost 
-haste par ce que c'est bien pour tout le monde
-vaal haste / discipline / clarity + inc duration : le premier pour fast clear, le second en cas de pépin, le dernier pour un autre boost + possibilité de caster des trucs quand on n'a plus de vie libre (golems, buffs...) 

En théorie un golem de pierre et un animated guardian (dying breath / leercast / stuff max life). Le golem je l'ai quasi toujours, et il est dure à crever. Le guardian par contre il morfle beaucoup trop je trouve. 

Là me manque des energy from within pour compléter l'arbre (là où j'ai des nodes vie) mais sont trop chers pour le moment et des empower/enlighten (lvl4 :D ). Et un enchant -mana reserved sur une des grosses aura sous generosity/empower.

Je pense virer vaal clarity et ptet vitality pour avoir de la place pour les premiers empower ou pour caser une blasphemy. La vaal clarity bouffe des souls pour charger haste/discipline (les souls sont réparties entre chaque skill non pleine). Une blasphemy TC ou enfeeble me semble préférable si ça passe. 
Si je bouge des gemmes je peux voir aussi pour tester d'autres sorts/links :
-animated guardian avec des supports (minion life, leech...)
-intégrer une offering vu que ça m'affecte (spirit pour regen ES, bone pour block, flesh pour movement speed)
-intégrer un petit SrS pour nettoyer les petits mobs restants

----------


## Husc

J'ai recommencé un perso, en lieu et place de mon invocateur j'essaie un assassin. C'est déjà un poil plus compliqué certain passage de l'acte I sachant qu'avec mon autres perso j'ai pas mal rouler sur tout. 
Je me demandais les gemmes de récompenses de quêtes on peut les drops? Car j'ai du faire un choix alors que les deux sorts me plaisaient...

----------


## EvilGuinness

> @Evil: Lioneye Glare possède Hits can't be evaded par défaut, c'est un des mods de l'arc. La variation de prix c'est surement selon le roll, l'arc a beaucoup de variance sur les dps qu'il offre, le nombre de links (pour les gems) influe sur le prix aussi.


Ah oui j'avais pas vu que c'était la même chose pour tous.... oups. Avec far shot. Du coup je vois sur poe trade qu'aller au-delà de 10c n'a pas vraiment d'intérêt pour moi. Bah je vais en prendre un dans les 5-10c, indiqué dans les 320-330dps. Je ne connaissais pas far shot, et moi qui ai pris pour habitude de dégommer en direction de ce qu'indique la siege ballista et de toucher en-dehors de l'écran...

----------


## Kamikaze

> J'ai recommencé un perso, en lieu et place de mon invocateur j'essaie un assassin. C'est déjà un poil plus compliqué certain passage de l'acte I sachant qu'avec mon autres perso j'ai pas mal rouler sur tout. 
> Je me demandais les gemmes de récompenses de quêtes on peut les drops? Car j'ai du faire un choix alors que les deux sorts me plaisaient...


Gemmes en récompenses sont systématiquement dispo au vendeur de flask de la ville ou t'as reçu la récomp.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 320-330dps. Je ne connaissais pas far shot, et moi qui ai pris pour habitude de dégommer en direction de ce qu'indique la siege ballista et de toucher en-dehors de l'écran...


320/330 c'es très correct, le max c'est 358 (que j'ai acheté sur HHC  :B):  le seul du serveur que j'ai vu pour l'instant)

Far Shot ça fait d'autant plus mal que t'es loin, donc ça correspond au style que tu décris oui

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Tu ne peux mettre qu'un seul exactement pareil (avec le même nom) mais tu peux mettre d'autres crimson jewel sur d'autres slots
> Pour certains jewels y'a des requirements, genre le frozen trail requiert d'avoir 40 d'intelligence dans ton arbre dans le cercle qu'il va créer au moment où tu le mettras dans le slot, que tu aies pris les points ou pas.
> Le currency stash c'est pratique mais c'est un peu con c'etait en soldes tout le week-end, je sais pas si c'est 5000 en tout ou par case, mais en tout cas tu peux avoir des stacks de 300 orbes.





> J'ai retrouvé un de mes anciens messages :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/737597d...771233f883.jpg


Merci à vous, pour les soldes c'est pas grave, il y a est souvent et j'ai beaucoup de place encore.
Ce qui me manque c'est le temps pour jouer à ce jeu et à d'autres.

----------


## Ploufito

Hello, 
Je joue un hierophant frostbolt totem sans ancestral bond et j'ai un problème de dps contre les boss, autant je clear les maps très facilement mais arrivé au boss c'est la galère.
Vous auriez une idée d'un skill monocible ou des conseils pour tomber plus rapidement les boss, j'ai regardé en froid y'a pas grand chose de mono-cible, j'en suis venu à me dire que j'allais supprimer le cold dmg de mon arbre et prendre un skill fire ou lightning en plus de mes totems mais je ne m'y connais pas assez pour savoir ce qui fonctionne bien. Des idées ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Chimera down! Hardcore Harbinger, 7k Life, 10K armor, lvl 92.

Boss plutot tranquille, sauf la phase avec les adds, putain de merde, ils arrachent bien plus que le boss, je suis passé à 0 de vie sur des serpents avec projectiles chaos, j'ai failli abandonner mais je suis parti all-in. J'ai été sauvé par la bleed explosion du gladiateur qui a fini par tuer le pack, si je restais immobile une fraction de seconde je me faisais OS par le pack. Ils ont masse de vie et j'ai -56% de chaos res, un seul projectile de mob me mettait à 20% de vie, 2 et j'étais mort, j'ai vu ma vie défiler!

The Scourge qui drop. Et un fragment en prime.



Mon Atlas



La réponse va être un peu longue Ploufi, mais je vais essayer de faire court, tes links de gemmes sont mauvais, tes armes sont mauvaises, tes jewels et ton tree aussi. Faut que tu choisisses une approche avec le perso.
Les boss ont énormément de vie comparés aux mobs de bases, c'est normal de sentir un mur.

Déjà tu joues sur un 4 link, il te faut un 5 link, ou alors mettre ton main skill dans ton helmet (qui est très bien pour ça) et prendre l'ascend du hierophant qui rajoute de l'elem penetration sur les gemmes du helmet.

Donc pour faire très court

1) laisse tomber le crit du tree, en hierophant s'pas top, si tu veux vraiment jouer crit tu devrais respec en inquisitor (faut refaire le lab pour respec)

2) tu peux essayer flame totem juste au moins le temps de sentir la différence de dégât avec un build plus optimisé comparé au tiens, tu dégages tout le cold damage du tree et tu essayes d'atteindre l'elem penetration à gauche à la limite, tout le reste tu peux garder, flame totem c'est des projectiles. Tu recolores ton casque en R B B B et tu mets flame totem, elemental focus, controlled destruction, et Totem & Minion Elem, ces trois gemmes bleues sont des multipliers, avec ça tu vas arracher. 

3) Si tu veux vraiment garder frostbolt, joue un 5 link (chest) prends du degats elem + spell damage sur les armes, en link tu mets des multipliers, slower proj, cold penetration, ele focus, controlled destru, etc.

Et essaye de jouer elemental equilibrium vu que t'as pas pris Ancestral Bond, tu cast un spell autre que cold (ball lightning est bien pour ça) et les ennemis mangeront tarif sur les dégats de tes totems. Aussi joue une curse comme Elemental Weakness

----------


## Groufac

> Mon Atlas
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/08/16/9dd...bb6c9a965b.png


Petite question conncernant l'Atlas que je découvre, il vaut mieux attendre de dropper les map en version rare pour valider les objectifs bonus passer le tier 6?
Ou est ce que ça reste intéressant de claquer des alchemy sur les maps pour pouvoir avancer dans l'Atlas?

----------


## Kamikaze

Oui ça vaut tout à fait le coup de claquer des alchemy sur une map qui a drop en blanc, ça vaut même le coup d'utiliser une scour puis une alc sur une map bleue (ou même une regal si le roll initial bleu est bon).

Après si t'es en HC je recommande de faire les maps en blanc la première fois, pour comprendre les mécaniques du boss et pouvoir juger du degré de mortalité des mods que tu vas roller (en utilisant tes alcs).

Par exemple je vais rarement m'amuser à jouer Mud Geyser (T7) avec des damages mods qui piquent trop, alors que je vais pas hésiter à jouer colonnade (T10) avec plus de damage mods. Je vais rarement tenter Phantasmagoria en Twinned et avec +Speed sur le boss, je fais jamais Temple (T9) avec un roll +Speed et +Area (ni twinned non plus d'ailleurs, comme Phantasmagoria en fait), etc. À moins que je sois vraaaiment aux abois niveau thune

Pareil, là j'ai fait Chimera en blanc, sans mod, parce que je suis pas encore mega confort avec le boss (d'ailleurs je serais sûrement mort si je m'étais amusé à ça, enfin j'aurais pu roll un truc du genre "player have elemental equilibrium" "more monster life" etc. mais vu que pour ce tier de map il faut Vaal, faut être cocu pour avoir de bons rolls)

----------


## GUESH

> Chimera down! Hardcore Harbinger, 7k Life, 10K armor, lvl 92.
> 
> Boss plutot tranquille, sauf la phase avec les adds, putain de merde, ils arrachent bien plus que le boss, je suis passé à 0 de vie sur des serpents avec projectiles chaos, j'ai failli abandonner mais je suis parti all-in. J'ai été sauvé par la bleed explosion du gladiateur qui a fini par tuer le pack, si je restais immobile une fraction de seconde je me faisais OS par le pack. Ils ont masse de vie et j'ai -56% de chaos res, un seul projectile de mob me mettait à 20% de vie, 2 et j'étais mort, j'ai vu ma vie défiler!
> 
> The Scourge qui drop. Et un fragment en prime.


Effectivement c'est le boss le plus simple avec l'hydre. Il faut faire gaffe à ne pas roll Temporal Chains, ça peut rendre la phase nuages très galère (et surtout très frustrante).
T'as pensé au decoy totem pour les adds ? Ça change la vie.



Pour ma part je galère pas mal sur le minotaure, j'ai du mal à éviter ses attaques pour un raison qui m'échappe.

----------


## Groufac

> Oui ça vaut tout à fait le coup de claquer des alchemy sur une map qui a drop en blanc, ça vaut même le coup d'utiliser une scour puis une alc sur une map bleue (ou même une regal si le roll initial bleu est bon).
> 
> Après si t'es en HC je recommande de faire les maps en blanc la première fois, pour comprendre les mécaniques du boss et pouvoir juger du degré de mortalité des mods que tu vas roller (en utilisant tes alcs).
> 
> Par exemple je vais rarement m'amuser à jouer Mud Geyser (T7) avec des damages mods qui piquent trop, alors que je vais pas hésiter à jouer colonnade (T10) avec plus de damage mods. Je vais rarement tenter Phantasmagoria en Twinned et avec +Speed sur le boss, je fais jamais Temple avec un roll +Speed et +Area, etc.
> 
> Pareil, là j'ai fait Chimera en blanc, sans mod, parce que je suis pas encore mega confort avec le boss (d'ailleurs je serais sûrement mort si je m'étais amusé à ça)


Ok merci  ::):  Je joues en SC donc je vais y aller direct en rare pour découvrir à la dure  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

> Effectivement c'est le boss le plus simple avec l'hydre. Il faut faire gaffe à ne pas roll Temporal Chains, ça peut rendre la phase nuages très galère (et surtout très frustrante).
> T'as pensé au decoy totem pour les adds ? Ça change la vie.
> 
> 
> 
> Pour ma part je galère pas mal sur le minotaure, j'ai du mal à éviter ses attaques pour un raison qui m'échappe.


Ah le minotaure c'est ma spécialité! Si tu joues Melee il est assez simple, mais en caster il cogne. Faut bien gérer le movement skill pour éviter les éclairs mais toujours savoir à peu près où il est pour pas se faire OS quand il sort du sol. Les adds sont assez chiants aussi

Le plus simple c'est d'être capable de le tank (enfin de tank les rochers qui tombent et les adds) plus ou moins, suffit de rester face à lui et de lui passer dans le dos quand il frappe.


----

J'ai pas testé Decoy Totem, mais je note! Me demande s'il survit suffisamment longtemps pour faciliter la phase avec les add. Mon warchief se faisait OS

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Je trouve le mino plus simple à faire que chimère, ses adds sont vraiment balèzes en fonction des rolls de la map. Chimera à coté c'est une énorme blague.

Le mino dès que tu le vois plonger suffit de bouger, et quand il lève son marteau tu te mets derrière.

----------


## GUESH

Je joue Triple totems (Quadruple avec Searing Bond) : http://poe-profile.info/profile/frer...ehgiorvthjgvnb

Faut dire que j'ai tendance à roll des maps assez vénères (increased area of effect ça fait mal sur lui).
Je le joue à "distance" : un decoy totem près de la limite externe de l'arène, je place mes totems DPS, mon orb of storms et je regarde. Je ne pense pas pouvoir tanker les rochers : j'ai encore peu d'armure sur mon stuff.
Je peux peut-être réfléchir à trouver un autre casque pour ce combat ou ajouter une deuxième potion granite. Il y a sans doute quelques trucs à explorer niveau Pantheon aussi.

J'vais retenter dans la journée !

----------


## Sa7v3N

Salut.
Je suis actuellement sur un build inquisiteur Storm burst (lvl 68, mais je pense switcher sur un autre build, je suis pas fan), et je rencontre un bug(?) bizarre, quand j'arrete les boules pour les faire exploser, mon bonhomme devient fou, et la mana se fait manger toute seule (petite vidéo ici --> https://webmshare.com/aovAv).
Quelqu'un saurait d'où ca vient ?

----------


## alogos

Bug sur les skills channeling qui existent depuis quelques temps déjà... il essaye de caster en permanence mais s'interrompt tout de suite.
Si une solution existe, tu peux surement la trouver facilement avec google. Quand ça m'arrive, je ne sais plus trop ce que je fais, mais je crois que j'utilise un skill de déplacement dans tous les sens jusqu'à ce que ça s'arrête...  ::(: 

Fait un /bug quand ça arrive en tout cas.

----------


## Jalkar

c'est pas windows et les touches rémanente?

----------


## Sa7v3N

J'avais jamais testé de sort en channeling, du coup je connaissait pas l’existence de ce bug. Le problème c'est que je m'en aperçois seulement quand j'ai plus de mana, heureusement que mon gusse cours vite ^^
@ Jalkar les touches rémanentes sont désactivées.

----------


## Ploufito

> La réponse va être un peu longue Ploufi, mais je vais essayer de faire court, tes links de gemmes sont mauvais, tes armes sont mauvaises, tes jewels et ton tree aussi.


Ah ! En gros tout est mauvais ^^

Déjà merci d'avoir pris le temps de regarder mon build et de me répondre. Ensuite le 5L c'est une évidence sauf que j'ai drop une belly donc je ne vais pas acheter une rare 5L, faut que je me débrouille pour 5L ma belly avec la prophétie par exemple, l'ascend du hierophant je l'ai deja pris.
Pour faire ce build je me suis inspiré de ce build, et de ce mec qui est bien classé donc je suis un peu surpris quand tu me dis que tout est mauvais notamment l'arbre qui lui ressemble fortement. Je fais 50K dmg avec mon frostbolt main, et 30K par totem le tout en AOE ce qui me permet de clear rapidement les maps T8-T9 mais c'est sur que pour les boss c'est pas top.

Essayer flame totem pourquoi pas meme si je pensais plutot a un spell monocible, je me disais que tester du feu ca serait pas mal en allant chercher snowforged sur la droite, et ca marcherait pas mal avec elemental equilibrium. Tester en rajoutant un sort de foudre peut etre sympa aussi dans cette optique, slower projectiles ca pourrait etre nice aussi. L'elem penetration a gauche c'est quoi ? les 2% de celestial judgement ?

En tout cas merci pour ta réponse (meme si je suis un peu dubitatif sur certains points), et si tu as d'autres conseils n'hésite pas  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

Première phrase de la vidéo "If you're looking for boss killing, do something else" moi je propose le something else

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon le mec bien classé son build est naze franchement, ça fait de la peine pour le niveau des joueurs en SC  ::ninja::  même en HC tu build plus tanky et plus de dps facilement, 4k life tout ça pour jouer hierophant crit? Atrizir Foible? Cloak of Defiance? Le build est nul je trouve, il clear vite et il fait de longues heures de farming p'têt, c'est sur que frostbolt ça clear vite.

(bon en fait en y réfléchissant ça va, son build est pas mal quand tu vois le truc vraiment complet)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

'Fin j'veux dire qu'a part le totem en plus pour clear vite, je vois absolument pas l'intérêt de prendre Hierophant et de jouer aussi défensif sur l'aspect MOM, s'pas cohérent quoi. Ce build me parait bien meilleur en inqui ou elementalist (self cast ou totem).

Mon conseil serait d'avoir des objectifs précis avec le build, la il joue crit avec du crit multi, pourquoi pas, n'importe quel build peut faire ça, mais il rajoute rien, juste une power charge prise au pif, l'ascend hiero qui donne des powercharge et un setup de gemmes pour en générer. C'est mega basique et pas spécifique à son build. Y'a aucun choix optimisé quoi, le build est fun hein, et tu joues ce que tu veux pour te faire plaisir, mais là je critique l'aspect non optimisé du truc et comment l'optimiser pour taper bien, bien plus fort.

Hiero est pas mal pour clear avec pursuit of faith et la génération de power charge ouais

----------


## Dirian

@Ploufito
Au niveau du skilltree et de tes gems, je trouve Kamikaze un peu mechant, pour moi ca tiens la route.
Par contre, au niveau de tes items, il a parfaitement raison. Genre par exemple un detaille de rien du tout, tu joue MoM, mais tu n'a rien en +Mana et +regen mana. Faut savoir, tu joue MoM ou pas ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais j'y vais un peu fort mais c'est juste qu'effectivement c'est très très orienté clear speed (du coup j'étais un peu perdu avec cette histoire de tuer les boss) avec un investissement défensif pas cohérent (à quoi bon jouer MOM etc. si l'objectif du build c'est de clear par screens entiers, surtout que MOM et 4k life, what, tu veux mourrir oui ou non) et des choix très contestables sur le tree (ni dual curse, ni EE, les points alloués en cold damage)

Pour le tree j'aurais visé plus ça:

https://poeplanner.com/AAkAAQMACRUAA...mLm24AAAAAAA==

(l'important c'est surtout dual curse et elemental equilibrium, bête de pas les prendre je trouve, surtout pour prendre du cold damage)

Et pour les skills je jouerais un truc qui trigger Elemental Equilibrium, un totem frost bolt avec un max de multiplier, dual curse avec un setup qui va bien pour le déclencher à voir quoi, mais clairement c'est plus orienté dps mes histoires (ce qui était la question initiale), à toi de voir ce que tu veux, c'est vraiment une question de choix et de savoir pourquoi tu fais tel ou tel choix.

Pour les curse par exemple je pense que quelque soit ton approche, dual curse est toujours mieux que les dégats elem (cold) qu'il prend sur le tree. Défensivement ou offensivement, toujours meilleur, sauf à la limite limite, si tu considères que la clear speed est ton absolue nécessité et que tu veux même pas perdre de temps avec les curses.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

À mon avis le mec a fait de l'atlas shaping et farm une map en boucle comme un robot, donc là oui son build peut être cohérent, mais dans l'absolu (et considérant mon style de jeu perso) je le trouvais très bof quoi.

----------


## Ploufito

C'est pas faux, j'ai probablement fait l'erreur de noob de privilégié un peu trop le dps. Je suis un peu perdu, je vais essayer le flame totem ce soir si je peux acheter un lvl 18 ou 19 pas trop cher. Pour respec ca va etre compliqué, j'ai que 5 points de respect et une quinzaine d'orbes de regret. Passer en inquisitor me semble une bonne idée, vu que je me sers finalement assez peu des totems mais là encore je ne sais pas combien ca va me couter. De ce que je vois la plupart des inquisitor joue ethereal knives  et ont probablement le meme genre de problèmes contre les boss.
Je pense qu'avant de respec mon arbre il serait ptetre plus judicieux de passer en inquisitor pour viser righteous penitence ou inevitable judgment non ? instruments of virtue me parait un peu plus dur a rentabiliser si je dois attaquer pour prendre le cast speed

EDIT : j'ai répondu avant de voir ton message kamikaze, je vais regarder ton arbre  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Pour inquisitor faut viser inevitable judgement en premier oui. Si tu fais toutes les quêtes annexes tu as en tout 24 point de respec gratuit fournis par act 1 à 10. Après le mieux c'est que t'y aille par petites itérations, fais toi une espèce de plan quoi. 

Décide si tu veux rester hierophant (clear speed et défense) ou inquisitor (gros dps), ensuite prépare ton setup de main dps avec frostbolt et le setup de dps annexe (curse, elemental equilibrium) si tu veux en jouer un. Les défenses tu pourras toujours rattraper ça par petites touches après.

Décide si tu veux garder totem ou pas, compte bien tous les points de respec et planifie avant sinon ça va te couter trop cher (c'est 5 points de respec pour enlever 1 point d'ascendancy).

Pense bien le truc et fais le truc avant sur le papier pour pas regretter et te trouver dans une impasse!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le build de mathil (en self cast elementalist) m'avait paru bien à l'époque, c'est vraiment différent mais c'est pour donner des idées, et je trouve le build plus cohérent niveau dps par exemple

----------


## Ploufito

Nan mais j'ai deja fait les quetes et j'ai utilisé mes points de respec, il m'en reste plus que 7 et 17 orbes de regret.
Plus j'y reflechis et plus je me dis que passer inquisitor est une bonne idée vu les dommages que ca apporte, au final je n'utilisais mes totems que sur les boss... Donc ca va être la première chose à faire, je ne sais pas trop combien ca va couter. Après je pense rester frostbolt au moins pour le moment vu que c'est mon seul spell de monter, pourquoi pas garder un flame totem le temps de virer les dégats totemiques tout au moins pour faire proc l'elemental equilibrium.
En tout cas merci pour ton aide  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais si jamais tu joues EE avec totem il faut bien que tu ré-appliques tes dégâts en alternant, ça demande un peu de doigté, les dégâts du spell totem vont trigger elemental equilibrium vu qu'il compte comme toi, tout ça pour dire que tu peux pas juste trigger EE puis lâcher le totem et basta

(genre imagine toi entrain d'incinérer le boss en pleine face, avec incinerate, et ton totem derrière qui balance la sauce frostbolt, tu appliques EE en continu et ton totem en bénéficie, à toi de voir comment tu veux organiser tout ça et surtout si ce style de gameplay te plait ou pas, ou alors juste pour l'exemple, une alternance de fireball/frostbolt dans la tête du boss, y'a plein de possibilités)

----------


## Kamikaze

Minotaur down, le fragment garanti et un meatgrinder en prime

Vraiment eu très chaud au cul, sur un peu de malchance les multi hit des adds + rochers qui tombent peuvent faire très mal, je suis tombé à 5% de vie un moment

----------


## Anonyme2016

Hop, moi aussi je m'y suis (re)mis!


La dernière fois que j'y ai joué, il n'y avait que 3 actes pas terminés, donc là c'est presque un nouveau jeu  ::P: .

Mais bon je connais un peu les mécaniques, donc je suis pas trop perdu non plus  ::):  

Y'a une guilde canard?

Si y'a des gens avec des nouveaux persos qui veulent jouer...Le nom de mon compte c'est fayfay (je crois  :Emo: )

----------


## Kamikaze

Non s'pas fayfay (j'ai testé), file le nom de ton perso et on t'invitera  ::o: 

Pour trouver le nom de ton compte va sur pathofexile.com puis click sur characters dans my account, tu verras le nom de ton compte dans l'url

Genre moi: https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...rix/characters

----------


## Dirian

On ne le diras jamais assez... CE N'EST PAS LE NOM DU COMPTE QU'IL NOUS FAUT POUR INVITER DANS LA GUILDE MAIS LE NOM D'UN PERSO !
(j'avais juste envie d'ecrire un peu en maj)

----------


## Anonyme2016

patapé patapé  :Emo: 

https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...fay/characters

----------


## Kamikaze

Aaah s'parce que t'es privé

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Va ici: https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...fayfay/privacy

Et enlève set as private

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Gud, j'tai invitay

----------


## Kamikaze

Oh shit.

J'ai envie de jouer SRS

----------


## Yshuya

Je comprends pas tous les prix des maps sont plus bas que lors de la saison Legacy. Et il y a un beau scam actuellement sur les Exalt, elles vont remonter pendant le week-end.

----------


## Kamikaze

Les harbinger orbs ont sacrément fait baisser les maps surtout high tier

----------


## Kamikaze

Patch notes:

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1961733

----------


## ERISS

Je sais pas ce qu'ils ont fait mais cette extension me réconcilie, j'en chie beaucoup moins avec ma ranger block dual-wield niv57, elle est redevenue viable.

----------


## Isdrydge

Question conne : à partir du moment ou on a validé certaines maps genre T10, si on fait une T9 nimporte laquelle on a une chance de la loot, pas besoin d'être dans le même coin de l'atlas ?

----------


## Pluton

Arf j'ai rip ma Scion/invoc sur le boss de l'acte 4 :/

En même temps je joue blind donc j'ai pas capté immédiatement la mécanique bête et méchante de ce boss et en deux piliers j'étais mort.
Dommage parce que je commençais, lvl 42, à sentir mes dégâts d'arc bien monter par rapport à mes zombies.

----------


## Cargol

J'ai refais un perso pour l’occasion en partant d'un Scion, Blade Vortex, un Decoy Totem dans le tas, un deux  Frost Bomb, le Flameblast en strike et le Flame Dash pour fuir !

----------


## Kamikaze

> Question conne : à partir du moment ou on a validé certaines maps genre T10, si on fait une T9 nimporte laquelle on a une chance de la loot, pas besoin d'être dans le même coin de l'atlas ?


Ouaip

----------


## EvilGuinness

J'ai tellement appris ces 3 derniers jours, merci les gens  ::cry::  C'est pas du tout le même jeu à partir du lvl 70 et avec le trade. J'avais jamais avancé jusque-là (juste slacké des persos). 

Suite à mes quelques difficultés, j'ai donc :
- reçu tellement de propositions de don de matos que je savais plus où donner de la tête
- été re-stuffé des pieds à la tête en mode Cristina Cordula
- acheté un Lioneye (relinké par la personne du dessus) et une bouteille de gnôle d'Izaro
- reçu plein de conseils pour les flasks, poe trade, l'arc, les gemmes, les skills, les res, les links...
- commencé à utiliser Hatred et Herald of Ice

Avant : 1600 dps, pas de res, crevé one-shot, acte 10 dans la douleur 
Après : 6-9k dps, res montées, tolérance à l'erreur, tornado qui défouraille à 2 écrans, cathédrale/square refaits en rigolant hystériquement

Dépensé quelques orbes pour monter des maps. Les T1-2 passent la main dans le slip, T3 en faisant un peu attention, T4 à 2 sans trop de problèmes (poison excepté), et j'ai donc 2 ou 3 T3 bleues/jaunes pleines de trucs rigolos.

----------


## Zerger

Ptain faut que je me motive pour repartir avec un nouveau perso suite à mon RIP en HC, mais j'y arrive pas  :Emo:  Le début du jeu est tellement chiant...

----------


## Jalkar

> Ptain faut que je me motive pour repartir avec un nouveau perso suite à mon RIP en HC, mais j'y arrive pas  Le début du jeu est tellement chiant...


prend le temps de t'acheter du stuff de levelling, ca va BEAUCOUP plus vite  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

T'as oublié "découvert comment fonctionnent les liens, arrivé en map" non ?

----------


## Zerger

> prend le temps de t'acheter du stuff de levelling, ca va BEAUCOUP plus vite


Ouais mais je repars en SC de zéro du coup  :Emo:

----------


## EvilGuinness

> T'as oublié "découvert comment fonctionnent les liens, arrivé en map" non ?


Nan nan j'ai bien précisé les links à la fin de la liste. Même pas honte, même si j'ai un peu facepalmé quand je me suis rendu compte que j'avais inventé tout seul comme un grand dans ma tête l'idée comme quoi une skill de support doit être directement liée à la skill supportée.

----------


## Yshuya

> Les harbinger orbs ont sacrément fait baisser les maps surtout high tier


J'avais zappé les harbingers orbs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Question conne : à partir du moment ou on a validé certaines maps genre T10, si on fait une T9 nimporte laquelle on a une chance de la loot, pas besoin d'être dans le même coin de l'atlas ?


Oui, tu loots tout ce que tu as sur ton atlas. Par contre si tu n'as pas validé la map, tu peux la loot uniquement si elle est liée à la map dans l'atlas.

----------


## GUESH

Bon j'ai retenté le minotaure : j'ai fait en sorte que le decoy totem soit tout le temps up et de préférence dans une zone où les rochers tombent. Ça m'a permis d'être beaucoup plus tranquille et surtout de prendre très peu de dégâts. Résultat je l'ai buté sans mourir.

Dans la foulée j'ai fait Shaper, même sanction !

----------


## Lucioleman

wouhou! enfin un patch pour le bug des deco !

----------


## Zerger

Cool, bonne nouvelle ca !

----------


## Megiddo

Lv 85 avec le marauder RF, les maps s'enchaînent, le loot ne tombe pas...La rerollite aigüe ne va pas tarder à frapper...

Vous avez un build sympa et assez performant en nécro/summon, du genre lazy one clicker?

Merci  ::):

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Vous avez un build sympa et assez performant en *nécro/summon*, du genre *lazy one clicker*?


Je suis désolé de te le dire mais les deux termes que tu viens d'enchainer et que j'ai mis en gras dans la quote sont clairement antinomiques ! Tous les joueurs de nécro/summoner te le diront : malgré l'idée qu'on peut s'en faire, les builds summons font partie des builds qui demandent le plus d'actions et d'attention de la part du joueur ! Tu pourras pas faire plus "lazy one clicker" que ton build RF !

Si tu cherches des "lazy build" cherche plutôt du coté des Herald auto-bomber ou autres builds avec Abberath's Hooves !  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

Le summoner le plus lazy pour moi ça serait un mixed summoner (spectre, zombard, SRS) qui joue victario charity et necromantic aegis. Avec ça t'as juste à avancer et spam SRS pour clear, tu prends des spectres tanky genre flame sentinel. Mais au final ça reste effectivement assez actif comme playstyle necro ouais.

Ou alors pur SRS à la limite c'est relativement lazy, staff 6 link, t'avances, tu balances la sauce

----------


## Megiddo

Jamais fait de build nécro sur PoE, vous avez sûrement raison.




> Le summoner le plus lazy pour moi ça serait un mixed summoner (spectre, zombard, SRS) qui joue victario charity et necromantic aegis. Avec ça t'as juste à avancer et spam SRS pour clear, tu prends des spectres tanky genre flame sentinel. Mais au final ça reste effectivement assez actif comme playstyle necro ouais.
> 
> Ou alors pur SRS à la limite c'est assez lazy, staff ou bow 6 link, t'avances, tu balances la sauce


Je vais regarder ça de plus près, merci pour l'info.

Il y a des variantes possibles avec du summon "automatisé" en utilisant du CWDT, du Cast on critical ou autres?


EDIT : Enfin la Kaom's heart pour le build RF  ::lol::

----------


## Kamikaze

Nope, sauf des trucs très très chelou hyper dur à monter avec Heartbound Loop

À la limite Null's Inclinaison et animate weapon

----------


## Megiddo

Ah ouais, sur un die d'add, je prends des dégâts et ça peut automatiser des casts...A voir  ::): 

Ca obligerait à builder avec pas mal d'armor en priorité à ce que je vois, vu que ce type de damage ne peut pas être bloqué, esquivé ou autres...juste la réduc damage physique grâce à l'armure...Plutôt une base Templar j'imagine...

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah oui y'a le nouveau marteau 2h qui animate weapon auto aussi

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Jorrhast's Blacksteel

----------


## Megiddo

Ah, ça pourrait prendre forme, merci pour la référence au marteau.

Le 25% chance to Trigger level 20 Animate Weapon on Kill marche uniquement sur un kill fait par le perso ou ça marche aussi sur les kills effectués par les adds?

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan malheureusement c'est que toi, mais tu peux t'attribuer les kills de tes minions si les ennemis meurent sur de la degen, genre poison (même si le hit initial est celui d'un add). Donc link un poison dans le tas

----------


## Megiddo

Allez, c'est parti, ça pourrait être un perso marrant a jouer, avec un main skill d'attaque en AoE decay poison/chaos donc. Rapidement, il y aurait Blight, Wither, Contagion ou Dark Pact qui viennent à l'esprit, avec les bonnes gemmes support. Je pense le jouer Caster distance.

Le reste autant que possible avec des adds provenant de cast sur le kill/le critical/damage taken. Les auras et un petit skill de déplacement en plus.

Ca fait pas mal de gemmes bleues, du support bleu/rouge en majorité, un gros besoin d'armure.

Comment évoluent les adds? c'est basé sur les stats du perso avec par exemple des bonus en fonction de l'intel? Le reste c'est stuff/nodes minion damage, life ou autres je présume...Quelques figures imposées en termes de nodes en jouant nécro?

Base Templar ou Witch à votre avis?

Merci.

----------


## Kamikaze

lvl de l'arme (globalement ça ira avec ce que y'a sur la map) et nodes minions surtout ouais (et lvl de la gemme)

Witch je dirais, mais templar se tiendrait aussi.

Max increase duration sur le tree, minion speed & damage

----------


## Kamikaze

> Allez, c'est parti, ça pourrait être un perso marrant a jouer, avec un main skill d'attaque en AoE decay poison/chaos donc.


Euh on s'est mal compris par contre sur ce point je pense.

Si ton *MINION* tue avec *son* poison damage le kill est attribué à toi.

Donc tu peux jouer un main skill degen pour la synergie que ça apporte si tu veux, mais pas obligé.

En revanche, même si ton animated weapon est link avec poison, si ton épée animée one shot un mob avec son hit de physical, le kill ne sera pas pour toi. Mais si genre elle hit une fois, le mob survit, prend du dégât poison, elle hit 2 fois, il survit encore, mais meurt avec le poison, le kill est pour toi. Si le deuxième hit avait tué, le kill ne serait pas pour toi

----------


## EvilGuinness

> wouhou! enfin un patch pour le bug des deco !


Et la bonne nouvelle : _The Ravaged Square now has fewer Heretical Wards._ Changement de drop des harbingers (qui apparaîtront plus souvent), ajout des packs dans la boutique.... bon p'tit patch.

----------


## Megiddo

> Euh on s'est mal compris par contre sur ce point je pense.
> 
> Si ton *MINION* tue avec *son* poison damage le kill est attribué à toi.
> 
> Donc tu peux jouer un main skill degen pour la synergie que ça apporte si tu veux, mais pas obligé.
> 
> En revanche, même si ton animated weapon est link avec poison, si ton épée animée one shot un mob avec son hit de physical, le kill ne sera pas pour toi. Mais si genre elle hit une fois, le mob survit, prend du dégât poison, elle hit 2 fois, il survit encore, mais meurt avec le poison, le kill est pour toi. Si le deuxième hit avait tué, le kill ne serait pas pour toi


Ok, j'avais mal compris en effet, mais vais creuser ces questions.

Merci pour toutes les infos.

----------


## Anonyme2016

Tiens mon retour sur le jeu je fait un invoc moi aussi  ::P: .

Pour l'instant ça se passe bien, je roule sur a peu près tout sans me fatiguer.

----------


## Kamikaze

Oh putain de merde j'ai encore les mains qui tremblent, je me fais Abyss en corrupted (pour le bonus), easy PZ, ensuite j'enchaine sur Overgrown Ruin, donc je connais pas le boss. Je croyais que c'était Piety comme Overgrown Shrine, je débarque en toute confiance.

Je roll une bonne corrupted, en twin, je me dis que ça devrait passer.

J'arrive dans la room du boss je passe mid life direct, ça donne le ton. Je me fais quasi OS par le degen des deux boss qui jouent les nécromanciens, et j'ai aucune idée de pourquoi les 2 autres qui spectral throw m'arrachent autant la vie. Je passe à 5% de vie un nombre incalculable de fois, le combat a du durer facile 1 heure, je faisais un dégât par là puis je courrais pour ma vie.

J'arrive finalement à tuer 1 des 4 boss et là... Quoi§§§ Le boss ressucite en squelette, qui m'arrache ENCORE PLUS, débandade à bord, je me suis dit que j'allais devoir abandonner si je veux rester en vie.

Me dis quand même qu'il faut que je tente un truc avec les piliers/obstacles de la room pour profiter du boss, pas moyen.

Finalement après moult, moult portail j'arrive à tuer tout le monde et il me reste les deux boss squelette, encore une fois obligé de jouer hit & run, mon globe de vie s'est totalement vidé plusieurs fois, chance de cocu. Loué soit le bleed qui a du être une de mes seules source de dégâts, un petit coup d'épée et je m'enfuis.

Et enfin le 1V1 contre ce dernier batard de squelette, c'était BEAUCOUP plus simple.

Et sans oublier d'évoquer le fait qu'avec le milliard de desecrate casté par le boss je voyais plus rien dans la room, c'était un putain de massacre, et ces putains d'adds qui poppent à l'infini, j'ai passé 10 minutes à tuer un golem chaos pour me rendre compte qu'il ressucitait non stop.

Plus jamais je fais ça. Merci pour l'orbe T10 et ciao

----------


## Dirian

Depuis le temps tu ne connaissait pas encore Overgrown Ruin et ses célèbres boss warband chaos ?
GG a toi pour pas avoir rip là dessus  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Oh putain de merde j'ai encore les mains qui tremblent, je me fais Abyss en corrupted (pour le bonus), easy PZ, ensuite j'enchaine sur Overgrown Ruin, donc je connais pas le boss. Je croyais que c'était Piety comme Overgrown Shrine, je débarque en toute confiance.


Pour info : ce sont des boss warband Renegade, et comme pour les autres maps : t'as plusieurs boss possible. Sauf que les renegades sont TOUS des boss donc t'as pas les accompagnant mais 2 boss parmi les 6 ou 8 dispos. Là t'as eu la mago qui rescucite en squelette et le nécro qui invoque des grosses bêtes. Ce ne sont pas les pires ! T'en as un qui fait un gros paquet de clones au corps à corps... un autre qui fait des sorts bizarres au sol qui démontent leur race... y'en a un avec des totems laser, version dégen, avec des élémentaires qui propagent la dégen... Fallait y aller avec un très gros dps avant le boost de vie des boss alors maintenant... et beaucoup de chaos resist pour sur !

Bon, j'ai fini de nettoyer le clavier, 1h30 au bas mot, ça fait chier le grog. >.>

----------


## Kamikaze

Lol à -60% chaos resist j'étais bien. J'avais p'têt fait la map une fois avant mais avec Blink Mirror j'crois, je tue souvent le boss offscreen avec ce build et j'ai max res chaos. Là en glad c'était hardcore, et ce putain de twin.

Ouais les boss warband sont plutot gentils la majorité du temps (sauf sur beacon le discharger qui t'ignite) mais là c'était la débandade

J'ai eu 2 mago squelette et 2 spectral throw en fait, celui décrit comme ça




> Spectral Throw Cast on Crit fire/ice mine. You will get blue and red circles under you


Mais le mago squelette fait trop de truc, il invoque des squelettes non stop, il kinetic blast, il detonate dead, il desecrate, il curse, il donne des charges aux adds à un moment, horrible. Et quand il passe en squelette les golems chaos sont bien lourds. Et le squelette lance des traps poison qui font caustic cloud en explosant, faut surtout pas rester dans la zone

----------


## GUESH

Le boss searing bound est le pire avec ses totems intuables qui démontent la tronche. Et il s'en tape de l'environnement aussi, il cast ses merdes à travers les piliers sans aucun problème.
J'ai eu droit à ce boss + le gus au spectral throw sur ma première Overgrown Ruin de cette ligue, j'en ai pas mal chié.

----------


## Kamikaze

Me suis fait rigwald corrupted en twin aussi, pour le coup c'était tranquille. Long mais tranquille. Il faut vraiment respecter la forme de loup mais quand il invoque ses masses de projectiles loups ça fait pas beaucoup de dégâts

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le boss searing bound est le pire avec ses totems intuables qui démontent la tronche. Et il s'en tape de l'environnement aussi, il cast ses merdes à travers les piliers sans aucun problème.
> J'ai eu droit à ce boss + le gus au spectral throw sur ma première Overgrown Ruin de cette ligue, j'en ai pas mal chié.


Y'avait vraiment grave moyen que je meurs en fait haha, double mécanique bizzare que je connais pas, j'aurais pas tenu longtemps, chance d'avoir eu ces deux là finalement!

----------


## GUESH

Bah c'est déjà solide d'avoir tenu deux copies du bonhomme Spectral Throw, il balance des belles mandales.
Le type au squelette ne me dit rien par contre, je ne l'ai sans doute pas encore croisé sur cette ligue.


Rigwald faut faire gaffe quand même : c'était le seul boss que je ne pouvais pas facetank sur legacy. Faut pas se manger trop de loups quoi  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Je facetank la forme humaine facile (grace au block), mais le loup je peux vraiment pas, je cours!

----------


## Jalkar

> Nan malheureusement c'est que toi, mais tu peux t'attribuer les kills de tes minions si les ennemis meurent sur de la degen, genre poison (même si le hit initial est celui d'un add). Donc link un poison dans le tas


Tu peux le faire assez simplement avec les gants Southbound

"Your Hits can only Kill Frozen Enemies" il me semble que ca s'applique aussi a tes minions et donc tu es garantis de les tuer a la degen

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais y'a le nouveau casque aussi

https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Speaker%27s_Wreath

----------


## Jalkar

> Ouais y'a le nouveau casque aussi
> 
> https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Speaker%27s_Wreath


Elemental Focus obligatoire sur SRS du coup  ::): 

et "Beacon of Corruption" est peut être suffisant, plutôt que poison  ::):

----------


## GUESH

Bon les rencontres d'harbingers sont toujours aussi simples.

Niveau récompense je n'ai pas encore fait suffisamment de maps pour être objectif mais ça n'a pas l'air glorieux.

----------


## Kamikaze

Les stacks d'harbinger orb sont plus cool  (j'en ai eu 2+3 un moment) et ils summonent plus vite mais ça reste similaire. Ils summonent des totems aussi maintenant.

L'air de rien c'est de la bonne xp gratuite et les harbinger orb et horizon orb facilitent bien la découverte de l'atlas.

Mais ouais c'est pas aussi excitant qu'une breach. Les engineer orb, ancient orb et binding sont bien nazes aussi. Les bindings sont honorables mais avec leur taux de drop tu les utilises jamais au final et t'en profite pas quand t'es bas lvl. Engineer orb ça fait vraiment de la peine, aucun ressenti, ancient orb à quoi bon?

J'ai pas encore tenté la map unique, ça a déjà l'air plus intense.

----------


## GUESH

La map unique est pas mal pour l'xp (dans les 20-25% de progression par map T15 au lvl 91). Il me semble d'ailleurs que les joueurs ayant remporté la course à l'xp l'ont fait en farmant cette map.
J'en ai lancé une hier, à 6 : le layout est très bon, les mobs assez simples à gérer. La salle du "boss" est un peu plus difficile mais ça reste tranquille (à 6 en tous cas et avant le patch).


Les orbes harbingers sont intéressantes pour le SSF surtout ou alors les premiers jours de ligue. Le cours actuel en HSC est 1 orbe pour 4 chaos. Les maps T15 les moins coûteuses tournent à 6C et les maps T16 sont à 8C, ce n'est donc pas rentable de les utiliser.

Horizons je les utilise en revanche, plus par commodité.


Pour moi l'orbe la plus intéressante est l'orb of annulment, je m'étonne d'ailleurs de son faible coût en chaos, d'autant qu'elle est rare (j'en ai eu 3 en 1000 maps).

----------


## Leybi

C'est rigolo les ancient orbs. J'en ai claqué sur armure, j'ai rien eu, mais sur une flask j'ai eu une bonne Witchfire quand même ! Un petit gamble sympa.
Binding j'ai utilisé en leveling. Au fait ça marche sur les maps (= une orbe d'alchemy, évidemment y'a pas de links sur la map  ::ninja::  ) et ça coûte moins cher que les alchs actuellement ! Bon plan, d'ailleurs y'a sûrement des petits malins qui abusent et achètent des brouettes de Binding sur poetrade tant que c'est pas trop connu. Engineer ouais pas de feedback, et les box étaient déjà assez contraignantes à roll comme ça.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est moins bon qu'une chance dans tous les cas non. La seule valeur ajoutée du truc c'est d'enlever un certain poids sur le prix des chances à la limite

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais nan les bindings fonctionnent sur les maps?! Putain c'est bizarre, mais je vais enfin pouvoir utiliser mon stock pour quelque chose!

----------


## Jalkar

> C'est moins bon qu'une chance dans tous les cas non. La seule valeur ajoutée du truc c'est d'enlever un certain poids sur le prix des chances à la limite
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Mais nan les bindings fonctionnent sur les maps?! Putain c'est bizarre, mais je vais enfin pouvoir utiliser mon stock pour quelque chose!


moins bon qu'une chance? c'est assez similaire je trouve :  avec les chance tu n'est pas sûr d'avoir un unique, avec l'ancient tu es assuré de l'unique mais pas de la base

----------


## Leybi

Bha ouais en fait c'est une alch qui 4-link. Je comprends pas pourquoi les gens les vendent bien moins cher que les alchs.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah oui my bad t'as la garanti que ce soit un unique ouais, s'pas si mal en fait

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bha ouais en fait c'est une alch qui 4-link. Je comprends pas pourquoi les gens les vendent bien moins cher que les alchs.


Ils doivent pas être au courant comme moi  ::ninja::  je trouvais ça pourri car limité au stuff

----------


## Ananas

> Bha ouais en fait c'est une alch qui 4-link. Je comprends pas pourquoi les gens les vendent bien moins cher que les alchs.


Parce que, je suppose, si tu l'applique sur un 5 ou 6 slots ca te le transforme en 4L, donc pas glop du tout si tu veux te crafter des 5L ou 6L aux petits oignons en utilisant des recettes avancées.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Parce que, je suppose, si tu l'applique sur un 5 ou 6 slots ca te le transforme en 4L, donc pas glop du tout si tu veux te crafter des 5L ou 6L aux petits oignons en utilisant des recettes avancées.


Comme le dit Leybi, ça ne sert pas qu'aux items six slots... et si ça empêche de crafter des six slots, ça permet d'avoir d'office un 4L rare à partir d'une base blanche... le contre coup par rapport à l'achemy est relativement faible...

----------


## Kamikaze

L'alchemy tu l'utilise aussi en currency pour les masters mais ouais c'est relativement similaire

----------


## Lucioleman

Fausse joie...j'attendrai le prochain patch !

----------


## Zerger

Toi aussi ca continue à déconner? 

Ca tourne encore plus mal depuis le dernier patch

----------


## Ghostwise

N'ayant jamais joué Energy Shield, j'ai jeté un coup d'oeil post-3.0.

Mon impression:
Il semble toujours ardu de monter un perso en ES. Apparemment il y'a un peu plus de points d'ES sur les objets de bas niveau qu'avant, mais...Mais ça change pas le souci que le moindre pedzouille qui fait du chaos damage, t'es mouru. Même avec 85 points de chaos resistance (bottes uniques Dusktoe + une flasque d'améthyste) tu n'as que 200 points de vie derrière. Au mieux.Donc il faut leveller en life et faire une respec vers ES. Dans l'hypothèse fumeuse où il est possible de compenser la vulnérabilité au chaos.Et bon, à ce moment là autant faire une spec low-life au point ou t'en es et vu le temps qu'il fait hein voilà voilà.Donc continuer à griller des orbs of chance sur des occultist's vestments de temps en temps, comme le prolo qui joue au Loto.

----------


## Kamikaze

Pur ES n'a jamais été viable low lvl et ça a pas l'air d'être l'intention. Il faut effectivement respec ES plus tard.

Hybrid est d'avantage viable maintenant avec plus de facilité d'obtenir du faster start of energy shield recharge et du recharge rate, low lvl tu peux jouer hybrid.

Le chaos damage est très très rare et fait moins de degat, donc en hybrid c'est pas spécialement un problème, mais il faut avoir de quoi le gérer oui (chaos res ou autre).

Low life c'est la spec la plus puissante et la plus couteuse sur POE c'est pas censé être accessible. Pur ES n'est pas trop dur à mettre en place mais il faut bien jouer full gear ES, c'est pas aussi facile qu'avant de pouvoir jouer ES sans body armour ES et avec plein d'unique (ce qui était fumé). Pur ES (CI) reste très fort mais plus restrictif.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Balancez vos config Zerger et Luciole je suis curieux de voir ce qu'il y a en commun (OS, CG, FAI)

----------


## Ghostwise

> Le chaos damage est très très rare


Je sais pas si je dirais ça. Les araignées avec Viper Strike qui te tombent dessus comme le fisc, les serpents cracheurs qui sont souvent difficiles à voir dans les fourrés (genre Northern Forest), la moitié des Exilés (et souvent ils te surgissent dessus en ouvrant une strongbox)...

Mais voui, je vois mieux l'intérêt de l'hybride, bonne remarque. Par contre sur un build orienté Life mais qui peut pas porter de l'armure rouge pure (parce que j'ai besoin de plein de slots bleus), investir dans des nodes d'Energy Shield n'est probablement pas rentable. Vaut mieux faire tout life, je pense, et juste être content d'avoir un peu plus d'ES qu'avant sur les armures rouges et bleues.

A la rigueur le node Unnatural Calm (pas loin en-dessous de Minion Instability) si on peut l'avoir en deux points, mais même ça c'est probablement une erreur de débutant...

----------


## Kamikaze

Très rare aussi dans le sens ou un mob blanc qui fait du chaos damage sera rarement en position de te tuer (si t'es hybride), il empeche juste de jouer low life sans solaris lorica, shavs, etc. Le chaos damage significatif vient de certains boss (mais ça tu le sais en avance) et de 2/3 exile/random boss genre Beyond (et là c'est dangereux, faut vite l'identifier) mais c'est souvent du damage overtime auquel tu peux réagir, t'as rarement de gros hit chaos.

Mathil a fait un build ES avec uniquement Coruscating Elixir en protection chaos et ça tournait

Bah tu peux tester les armures hybride AR ES et sur le tree t'as des node life es et armor es, sans oublier discipline

Mais Hybride Life Es me parait vraiment pas mal (meilleur en tout cas), surtout templar hierophant

----------


## GUESH

Bon, les orbes of Horizon *ça poutre la race*.

On peut reroll ses maps rares pour 1/3 - 1/4 de chaos avec. Ça poutre la race.

----------


## Alrinach

Je ne félicite vraiment personne sur ce topic... A la suite de moult lectures de ces pages, moi et ma femme avons replongé dans ce gouffre à temps ;o BRAVO et MERCI !

----------


## Ghostwise

J'ai fini par hasard un set de cartes Dying Anguish, donc j'étais content d'avoir une gemme niveau 19...

Et bon, j'ai eu une gemme Dominating Blow. Voilà voilà. Pouf pouf pouf.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah bah tiens, Inquisitor Self Cast, self found

----------


## Lucioleman

Oui chez moi ça continue de se déconnecter, avec le toujours le même message d'erreur : unexpected disconnection occured...le jeu a l'air de ramer d'avantage aussi depuis le patch, mais j'ai pas assez joué hier pour en être sûr.
ma config kami : win 7 64 bits, Radeon 5700HD et je suis chez numéricable. avant la 3.0 le jeu tournait correctement (hormis en breach mais bon, je pense que c'est plus ou moins le cas pour tout le monde).

----------


## Ploufito

> Ah bah tiens, Inquisitor Self Cast, self found


Ptin les mecs me copient aussi ! aucune personnalité

----------


## Icebird

Je me remet au jeu avec l'extension, en train de monter un frost blades, c'est bien sympa.

Cependant, je l'ai vraiment mauvaise là...

Je suis en train de faire le lab en merciless. Je ne suis pas ultra bien stuffé, donc c'est dur, très dur. Je crève très très souvent sur les boss.
Hier, après une grosse mise à jour de mon stuff, je commence enfin à avancer dans le lab. Je suis en train de faire un bon run, je le sens bien, et à un moment je saute sur un chemin avec leap slam, pour me rendre compte que... c'est un cul de sac, avec une porte fermée juste après. Je reviens en arrière, je veut sauter dans l'autre sens... Et là je me rend compte que le perso refuse de sauter. Il saute sur place, mais ne veut pas traverser le fossé dans l'autre sens. Après 10 minutes à essayer diverses solutions, je suis obligé de tp et de perdre le lab...

Et là, aujourd'hui, je refait un lab encore meilleur. J'atteins le dernier trial, tout content. Je rentre dans la salle... Et déconnexion, retour à l'écran de login...

AARGHHHH!!!

----------


## Ghostwise

Je viens de buter un rare qui s'appellait Doomslip.

Un mec qui rentre dans la pièce et s'exclame "JE SUIS... DOOMSLIP !!", et bin tu sais qu'il a peur de rien.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ptin les mecs me copient aussi ! aucune personnalité


Et pour les boss ça se passe comment en frostbolt ?

----------


## Safo

Des "vieux" joueurs luttent pour avancer ou je suis juste un cas à part? 
Nan parce que j'ai repris après plus d'un an d'arrêt et j'ai un mal fou à persévérer (niveau 26, c'est peu dire).

Vous montez avec quel skill en général? Je m'emmerde violemment là  ::P:

----------


## Jano_Lapin

Pareil ça fait bien longtemps que je n'ai pas joué et je voudrais/voulais m'y remettre, mais j'avoue que je me la serais bien jouer en mode gros fainéant à copier/coller un build et juste profiter du jeu sans me farcir la lecture entière de l'arbre de talents.  ::P:  Un build fun jouable en self found à proposer? Peu importe la classe, un truc un peu nerveux, pas à base de totems. Merci d'avance.  :;):

----------


## ERISS

Si ça t'inspire, mon perso BlockDualwield
https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...ISS/characters

----------


## Ploufito

> Et pour les boss ça se passe comment en frostbolt ?


C'est un peu la galère mais si le boss focus ton totem ca passe; après c'est sur que les boss trop mobiles, comme le mec qui se tp dans je sais plus quelle map T6, c'est chiant.

----------


## Ghostwise

> C'est un peu la galère mais si le boss focus ton totem ca passe; après c'est sur que les boss trop mobiles, comme le mec qui se tp dans je sais plus quelle map T6, c'est chiant.


Il se trouve que j'ai deux Frozen Trails, et une amulette Karui... ptet tester. Ca me rappelera peut être ma witch ice spear crit d'il y'a longtemps...

Sinon je viens de faire ma première Breach sans savoir à quoi m'attendre, c'est assez violent. Je pensais m'en être bien sorti, mais vu que mon bilan c'est un unique splinter... probablement pas. :-)

----------


## Safo

> Pareil ça fait bien longtemps que je n'ai pas joué et je voudrais/voulais m'y remettre, mais j'avoue que je me la serais bien jouer en mode gros fainéant à copier/coller un build et juste profiter du jeu sans me farcir la lecture entière de l'arbre de talents.  Un build fun jouable en self found à proposer? Peu importe la classe, un truc un peu nerveux, pas à base de totems. Merci d'avance.


Ah nan c'est pas du tout mon souci ca en fait  ::): 
Plannifier un build c'est ce qui me plait le plus sur POE (une fois le build atteint je me lasse du perso ensuite  ::P: ).

Mon problème c'est que je n'arrive pas à "dynamisé" mon pex. Du coup je m'embête.
Dans le temps quasi tous mes perso (même basé sur l'intel) passait par la case hallebarde/baton bien dodu (type les uniques bas level) + sweep de 1 à 30/40.

Mais là je n'ai pas ca pour démarrer. Du coup le leveling est une purge  ::): 

Du coup je me demandais si vous avez des conseils (de skill gems par exemple) pour dynamiser la montée bas niveau.

----------


## Kamikaze

T'es pas censé stagner quand tu lvl up, tu progresses dans l'histoire en enchainant le contenu (donc c'est pas censé être spécialement ennuyeux vu que c'est linéaire sans répétition et que tu découvres l'histoire les nouveaux mobs, nouvelle musiques etc.)

Niveau 26 pour un bon joueur ça doit représenter 1h de jeu, sans aucun stuff. Pour un joueur moyen c'est 2h, 3heures grand max

File ta classe de départ, et le build vers lequel tu t'orientes (ton arbre) et on te filera des conseils pour lvl vite sans aucun stuff.

La majorité du temps faut pas tuer tous les mobs et être environ 3 niveaux en dessous du niveau de la zone courante

Pour les dps ça dépend ce que tu joues, d'où la question

----------


## Jano_Lapin

> Si ça t'inspire, mon perso BlockDualwield
> https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...ISS/characters


Je vais tenter ça merci. Par contre je vois pas spécialement de vie dans l'arbre, ça se fait pas OS ce truc?

----------


## Safo

> T'es pas censé stagner quand tu lvl up, tu progresses dans l'histoire en enchainant le contenu (donc c'est pas censé être spécialement ennuyeux vu que c'est linéaire sans répétition et que tu découvres l'histoire les nouveaux mobs, nouvelle musiques etc.)
> 
> Niveau 26 pour un bon joueur ça doit représenter 1h de jeu, sans aucun stuff. Pour un joueur moyen c'est 2h, 3heures grand max
> 
> File ta classe de départ, et le build vers lequel tu t'orientes (ton arbre) et on te filera des conseils pour lvl vite sans aucun stuff.
> 
> La majorité du temps faut pas tuer tous les mobs et être environ 3 niveaux en dessous du niveau de la zone courante
> 
> Pour les dps ça dépend ce que tu joues, d'où la question


Yep mais je ne tiens pas 10 minutes que le jeu me soul déjà. Donc ca fait déjà bien plus long et laborieux.
L'histoire et le contenu je m'en tamponne, je l'ai fais bien 20 fois déjà (520 heures au compteur depuis l'arrivée du jeu sur Steam).

D'où ma demande pour des compétences plus opti.
Sinon je me rabats sur mon bon vieux sweep, pas de souci.

----------


## Dirian

Sans commentaire  :^_^: 

https://clips.twitch.tv/TubularTrian...ipsmomPraiseIt

sinon, pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivie l'histoire:



> Dansgaming deleted an exalt to piss off his chat, then Raiz was like "oh you can delete an exalt?" and did the same. Karv deleted 2 exalts, Waggle deleted some shards and Ziz took it to another level with havoc :D

----------


## ERISS

> je vois pas spécialement de vie dans l'arbre, ça se fait pas OS ce truc?


C'est rare. J'utilise constamment 2 auras, surtout celle d'esquive, puis la regen-life, ou bien une resist. J'économise ou je leach la mana comme il ne m'en reste que 15%.
Puis il y a mon block, et mes potions (j'ai pris l'ascendancy pathfinder qui boost mes fioles).
Mon block est offensif avec la riposte à double lames, et massive (MeleeSplachSupport, mana gratos comme la Riposte l'est).
Le build borde pleins de boosts de vie, donc elle est facile à monter en lévelant un peu, au besoin.
Tu peux partir du duelliste si tu préfères, au lieu de la ranger censée être archère (à haut niv je frôlerai le cercle Duelist).
D'ailleurs très rarement je combats à l'arc, quand mon build tank-léger craint trop contre certains streums..

----------


## Kamikaze

> Yep mais je ne tiens pas 10 minutes que le jeu me soul déjà. Donc ca fait déjà bien plus long et laborieux.
> L'histoire et le contenu je m'en tamponne, je l'ai fais bien 20 fois déjà (520 heures au compteur depuis l'arrivée du jeu sur Steam).
> 
> D'où ma demande pour des compétences plus opti.
> Sinon je me rabats sur mon bon vieux sweep, pas de souci.


T'as répondu à aucune question concernant la classe et le tree :/

Si le jeu te soule autant passe à autre chose, y'a 6 nouveaux actes donc t'es certain d'avoir déjà vu tout le contenu?

----------


## Husc

J'ai un peu la même impression en tant que nouveau joueur. J'arrive pas a faire de grande sessions. Même si j'adore le concept du jeu j'ai l'impression d'avoir eu aucune évolution de mon personnage depuis 35 niveaux quasiment. Frost blade, quelques gems support, hatred en aura avec les poings de feu en aura également et je spam clique droit au fil des zones qui se déroule devant moi. 
La ou D3 tu peux régler la difficulté et avançant et tu sens ton perso monter en puissance la j'ai aucune sensation dans ce sens. Le jeu donne l'impression d'avoir pleins de possibilités mais pour l'instant c'est pas vraiment ça. Et l'histoire j'ai fais l'impasse mon anglais est un poil trop mauvais pour tout comprendre.

----------


## Zerger

Le souci, c'est que le taux de loot est calqué sur les Free2Play et que même à haut niveau, les combats sont pas vraiment dynamiques.
Du coup, pareil, je décroche toujours une fois le perso lvl50-60, j'arrive pas à rester motivé (et perso, j'ai pas du tout été convaincu par ces "nouveaux" actes).
C'est con parce que la partie TheoryCrafting est chouette...

----------


## Bathory

Je comprends pas comment D3 peut avoir une meilleure sensation de progression alors que tu prends un skill t'y mets un passif et basta, là dans PoE entre un (exemple con) Lightning Arrow nu face à Lightning Arrow -Greater Multiple Projectiles -Faster Attack -Physical to Lightning -Chain - Lightning Penetration aura rien à voir avec un 6l Lightning Arrow - Added Chaos - Pierce - Slower Projectiles - Void Manipulation. La personnalisation est dix fois plus importante et pas besoin d'avoir un 6l pour ça, la différence entre un 2l et un 4l est déjà monstrueuse en terme de gameplay.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Le souci, c'est que le taux de loot est calqué sur les Free2Play


Euh tu veux dire quoi par là, que c'est lent? Y'a beaucoup de jeu que tu peux finir à 100% en 3 semaines? POE tu progresses mega mega vite mais faut connaitre le jeu

Je fais pas partie des pros mais là j'ai quasiment tout fini (/played = 4 jours), en démarrant avec 0 (nouvelle league) me manque 2 guardiens et le shaper (bon Uber Atziri et quelques maps aussi) et j'ai rip 3 persos et j'ai un perso 93 et un 66 qui n'ont rien à voir, un glad et un necro.

Sinon pareil que Bathory.

D3 je l'ai payé 50 balles à sa sortie (désinstallé après même pas 1h) et je comprends toujours pas comment on peut y jouer, c'est tellement en dessous

(finalement je l'ai fini y'a un an je crois, fin le mode story, c'tait bien naze)

----------


## Zerger

Bah si je veux du matos sympa, je suis obligé d'aller sur poe.trade. Je sais que par moi-même, je vais rien looter de bien, hormis les orbes pour acheter chez les autres.

Mais bon, c'est une question de feeling, ca dépend de chacun. J'ai quand même passé 300 heures sur le jeu, j'ai tenté régulierement de m'y mettre sérieusement, mais à chaque fois j'en ressors frustré ou juste lassé. L'arbre de compétence m'a jamais fait rêvé plus que ça et malgré les combinaisons énormes avec les gemmes de support, bah dans 90% des cas, tu vas jouer un perso qui va spammer des boulettes avec son clic droit + un skill de mouvement

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais ça reste un hack & slash niveau gameplay ça vaut pas le vs fighting mais s'pas le même délire  ::o:

----------


## Husc

> Je comprends pas comment D3 peut avoir une meilleure sensation de progression alors que tu prends un skill t'y mets un passif et basta, là dans PoE entre un (exemple con) Lightning Arrow nu face à Lightning Arrow -Greater Multiple Projectiles -Faster Attack -Physical to Lightning -Chain - Lightning Penetration aura rien à voir avec un 6l Lightning Arrow - Added Chaos - Pierce - Slower Projectiles - Void Manipulation. La personnalisation est dix fois plus importante et pas besoin d'avoir un 6l pour ça, la différence entre un 2l et un 4l est déjà monstrueuse en terme de gameplay.


Ha mais je suis d'accord à 100%... Seulement que la mon perso il a Frost Blades avec Added cold damage support - Elemental focus support, et c'est déjà pas mal car j'ai pas de matos qui me permettent plus de link. J'imagine bien que quand tu as l'opportunité d'avoir du matos qui permettent de nombreux link la personnalisation est extrême et jouissive, mais je dis que pour l'instant pour moi qui découvre le jeu, j'ai 2 skills que je spam depuis maintenant 34 niveaux. 
D3 effectivement un skill et un passif, certes, mais durant le leveling j'ai ma barre de raccourci pleine et quasiment tout mes sorts me sont utiles selon ma façon de jouer. 

Bref je pense qu'il faut que je persiste un peu et outrepasse cette phase leveling découverte pour accéder à du meilleur matériel avec plein de link, et surtout des gems a mettre dedans.

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu peux jouers plusieurs skills aussi, tout n'est pas basé sur 1 skill avec des liens, déjà tu devrais jouer ancestral protector, et bientot ancestral warchief, tu peux aussi jouer une curse, tu peux aussi jouer un deuxième skill link avec chance to bleed, et link le premier avec blood lust, t'as aussi les vaal skill. Faut aussi que tu joues herald of ash, éventuellement un warcry (enduring ou rally, voire abyssal)

Tu peux aussi jouer Bloodrage, Frenzy en skill secondaire (pour appliquer le bleed c'est parfait) pour générer des frenzy charges, frost bomb.

T'as aussi des trucs plus fun, conversion trap, phase run

Sans oublier les movements skills, puis tempest shield, molten shell...

Bref le choix est large, les débutants ont souvent le syndrome mono skill mais s'pas vraiment la faute du jeu

Pour les 4 links les orbs of binding sont données

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ha mais je suis d'accord à 100%... Seulement que la mon perso il a Frost Blades avec Added cold damage support - Elemental focus support, et c'est déjà pas mal car j'ai pas de matos qui me permettent plus de link. J'imagine bien que quand tu as l'opportunité d'avoir du matos qui permettent de nombreux link la personnalisation est extrême et jouissive, mais je dis que pour l'instant pour moi qui découvre le jeu, j'ai 2 skills que je spam depuis maintenant 34 niveaux. 
> D3 effectivement un skill et un passif, certes, mais durant le leveling j'ai ma barre de raccourci pleine et quasiment tout mes sorts me sont utiles selon ma façon de jouer. 
> 
> Bref je pense qu'il faut que je persiste un peu et outrepasse cette phase leveling découverte pour accéder à du meilleur matériel avec plein de link, et surtout des gems a mettre dedans.


4 links/slots à partir des zones 24+, 5links/slots à partir du level 35, 6 à partir de 50 (mais faut pas compter avoir un six link facilement ni se ruiner à le tenter sur un item bas niveau).

Que tu trades ou pas à toi de voir si tu veux dépenser tes currencies (jewelers/fusings/alchemy) pour avoir beaucoup de slots liés partout, ou juste des items avec des bonnes stats (uniques ou pas) ou juste des items avec des bons slots mais pas de stats (besoin de plusieurs 4L). 

Si tu n'as pas besoin d'avoir tous tes slots ou juste toutes tes compétences très tôt, tu peux déjà choisir d'en ajouter dès le début si tu veux avoir plus de choix. C'est quand tu commences à bien connaitre le jeu que tu ignores en grande partie (sauf en hc) d'optimiser ton stuff et tes skills en leveling par ce que tu sais que dix niveaux plus loins tu auras changé tout ton stuff.

Du coup, t'arrives à avancer ou pas ? Par ce que si tu n'y arrives pas, alors oui faudrait que tu donnes des précisions sur ce que tu joues et ce qui te bloque. Et si tu y arrives, et que ça ne t'intéresse pas de visiter tout le paysage/lores/quetes annexes, ben alors t'avances et ça va vite pour arriver à un point où tu pourrais te concentrer sur le stuff/skills.
Et en attendant ce point, si tu veux rajouter des skills :  warchief totem, enduring cry, cast when damage taken + vortex, arctic armour, golem (pierre/glace/feu), warlords mark sous blasphemy... pas indispensables en leveling mais là vite fait c'est un tas de trucs que tu peux rajouter.

----------


## Safo

> T'as répondu à aucune question concernant la classe et le tree :/
> 
> Si le jeu te soule autant passe à autre chose, y'a 6 nouveaux actes donc t'es certain d'avoir déjà vu tout le contenu?


Ben ouai car ma question est générique et non propre à une classe.
Quand tu power xp sur les races (les évènements où il faut xp le plus vite possible en compétition avec les autres), tu pars sur sur un de ces skills taillés pour ca (dans le temps, sweep et ice nova) et tu train et bourrines à coup d'AOE.
Alors certes sur ce genre d'évènement tu prends les passifs qui vont bien pour opti ces dites compétences mais hors race ce n'est pas le cas: il vaut mieux bourriner avec Sweep et une Wideswing jusqu'au niveau 30-40 sans se poser de question que jouer des skills propres au build visé. Ca sera beaucoup plus rapide.

Bref, je voulais savoir si les choses avaient changé (et aussi car je n'ai pas de 2H potable pour se faire) mais visiblement on ne s'est pas compris  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu dis vraiment n'importe quoi, arrête de te braquer comme ça quand quelqu'un essaye de t'aider  :Facepalm: 

C'est HYPER spécifique à ta classe le power leveling. Avec ton sweep et ta ice nova tu vas mettre 40 heures, moi je te parle de finir le jeu en 3-4h

"powerlevel" avec wideswing et sweep c'est pire que mauvais, puis tu vas pas aller loin dans les actes

Avec 2 sceptres bleu en templar tu finis le endgame.

Vu que t'as l'air fan de sweep, je vais présenter la méthode 2H qui n'est viable QUE avec MARAUDER ou DUELIST, en prenant des nodes 2H

Pour 2h: Il faut utiliser la recipe de 2H, pas besoin de stuff unique comme wideswing, la recipe c'est: https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Vendor_recipe_system

     Weapon x 1
    Blue or Rare Rustic Sash x 1
    Blacksmith's Whetstone x 1

Tu prends n'importe quelle arme blanche de ton niveau, vendor ou drop
Un rustic sash rare, vendor ou drop
Un blacksmith, vendor ou drop

Tu vends ça et ça te donne une arme LARGEMENT assez forte pour ton niveau

Donc bon quand tu demandes conseils réponds et reste pas enfermer dans ton délire, avec tes 3 posts t'as fait que répéter la même chose, on va pas progresser

Ensuite pour les dégâts.

Sunder est bien mieux, sunder + faster attack + melee phys, si 4 link tu rajoutes added fire.

Tu joues ancestral protector puis ancestral warchief (niveau 38) ENCORE UNE FOIS *DEPENDANT* de la classe, en witch tu touveras pas ces gemmes et t'auras pas la STR pour les jouer

En curse tu joues Vulnerability.

En stuff tu équipes un rustic sash et des trucs qui rajoutes des dégâts phys (comme iron ring).

Ensuite quand Earthquake ou Ice Crash sont dispos tu passes à ça.

EarthQuake, Decrease Duration, Melee phys (éventuellement + faster attack et added fire)

Ice Crash, Faster Attack, Melee Phys (+ added fire)

Tu joues fortify sur ton mouvement skill (leap slam ou cyclone)

En herald tu joues Herald of Fire

En aura tu prends Hatred

AUCUN STUFF nécessaire, Solo Self sound, 40 fois plus vite que tes setups pourris, sachant que de toute façon y'a au moins 40 wideswing et Geofri Baptism dans le coffre de guilde en SC, donc de base t'avais aucune excuse

----------


## Bathory

> Ha mais je suis d'accord à 100%... Seulement que la mon perso il a Frost Blades avec Added cold damage support - Elemental focus support, et c'est déjà pas mal car j'ai pas de matos qui me permettent plus de link. J'imagine bien que quand tu as l'opportunité d'avoir du matos qui permettent de nombreux link la personnalisation est extrême et jouissive, mais je dis que pour l'instant pour moi qui découvre le jeu, j'ai 2 skills que je spam depuis maintenant 34 niveaux. 
> D3 effectivement un skill et un passif, certes, mais durant le leveling j'ai ma barre de raccourci pleine et quasiment tout mes sorts me sont utiles selon ma façon de jouer. 
> 
> Bref je pense qu'il faut que je persiste un peu et outrepasse cette phase leveling découverte pour accéder à du meilleur matériel avec plein de link, et surtout des gems a mettre dedans.


Si t'as besoin de ne serais-ce qu'un 4l honnête hésite pas à demander via le forum, ça change la vie pour 99% des skills, les deux dernières gemmes (de 4 à 6) c'est souvent du + dps/survie donc pas tellement de changement de feeling.

----------


## Ghostwise

Beaucoup de gens se pointent sur PoE comme si c'était un jeu à la Blizzard avec un superbe travail d'UX, qui te prend par la main et qui t'offre un café et avec une coupe de cheveux à €60.

Mais c'est un jeu de nerds basé sur des interactions de système complexes, fondé par des gens qui étaient largement des amateurs, et qui est donc gratos.

Le maîtriser c'est plus un métier qu'une expérience de gameflow lisse avec parfum lavande et les choeurs de l'Armée Rouge qui te répètent que t'es le plus beau et le plus fort.

----------


## Kamikaze

Pour le coup le nouveau tuto ingame explique bien pas mal de truc, mais faut lire

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah y'a même des vidéos intégrés et tout, très mignon en fait

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Y'a même la vendor recipe dont je parle dans le tuto

----------


## Safo

> Tu dis vraiment n'importe quoi, arrête de te braquer comme ça quand quelqu'un essaye de t'aider 
> 
> ...
> 
> AUCUN STUFF nécessaire, Solo Self sound, 40 fois plus vite que tes setups pourris, sachant que de toute façon y'a au moins 40 wideswing et Geofri Baptism dans le coffre de guilde en SC, donc de base t'avais aucune excuse


Ta conscience que quasi toutes les gems dont tu parles proviennent de la 2.2 ou au mieux de la 2.0?
Le pavé que tu viens de sortir est plus ou moins ce que j'essais de comprendre sachant que je ne connais aucune des ces compétences.
Quand tu n'avais pas ces options c'était plus rentable de sweeper sur les 3 premiers acts. Ca doit pouvoir se confirmer avec les guides sur les races sur le forum de GGG pré 2.0.

M'enfin bon. Merci (je crois) et la prochaine fois lis moi correctement avant de me sauter à la gorge comme ca...

----------


## Kamikaze

Je t'ai pas sauté à la gorge je t'ai demandé quelle classe tu jouais (à 2 reprises), pour pouvoir te répondre, et tout ça est dit sur le ton le plus cordial

Du coup on sait toujours pas quelle classe tu joues et si tu joues witch ça va pas nous aider ce pavé

----------


## Safo

Pas faux effectivement.
Mais une brève lecture des deux dernière pages montre qu'on ne s'est pas compris depuis le début.

Je ramais sur les skills à utiliser à bas niveau tout en pensant qu'il y avait moyen d'avoir une réponse simple "hors contexte" (aka classe) avec 3-4 skills gems balancées en réponse et on en est arrivé là ensuite.

Bref, je joue un Ranger/raider dual claw, wild strike, dodge/eva (+ block? pas certain), perma onslaught/phasing.

Si jamais je perdure je pense à "Touch of Anguish".
Et je songe à une "perfect form" ou "Kintsugi" par la suite que je ne connais pas non plus mais qui semble bien adapatées (la première armure ainsi que la griffe doivent couter un bras par contre, je ne me suis pas intéressé encore à la chose).

----------


## Kamikaze

Hmm effectivement ranger et claw c'est pas le plus facile pour progresser en lvling, normal que tu galères un peu. Utilise la recipe pour avoir 2 claw avec un bon phys, sinon en unique utilise al dhih, mortem morsu et *advancing fortress*, avec advancing tu peux largement jouer en map carrément, plus besoin de changer de claw, elle coute pas cher.

Une fois atteint raider ça ira mieux. Wild Strike est pas mal, Kintsugi et perfect form aussi mais c'est 2 armures end game, t'y es pas encore.

Il te faut un 4 link si possible (orb of binding ou demande à la guilde) et il faut que tu te focus sur scale de l'elemental damage, utilise la recipe sur les claw mais regarde les claw rare que tu droppes et prends simplement le phys le plus elevé (+ atk speed idéalement), tout en considérant les claw avec beaucoup de flat elemental (x-y light/fire/cold added)

Il faut absolument que tu joues https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/El...ttacks_Support

C'est ta gemme la plus importante pour wild strike, avec ça il faut que tu rajoutes melee phys/multistrike/faster attacks/added fire, selon ton feeling

En aura il te faut Hatred + Herald of Ash

Le dodge du tree ne fonctionne plus aussi bien avec block, lis la nouvelle description d'acrobatics, le mieux c'est de choisir l'un ou l'autre, pour faire les 2 c'est très compliqué.

Pour l'arbre par là-dessus:

https://poeplanner.com/AAkAANUACRIAA...LxL3ItTQAAAAAA

Tu peux te spécialiser dodge ou block à partir de cette base

Y'a une nouvelle flask qui donne onslaught (silver flask) tu la gagneras en récompense de quête

En movement skill tu joues whirling blade et fortify

En secondary skill tu peux jouer frenzy, faster attacks, onslaught support, culling strike, ou un truc du genre (et du coup chopper le frenzy à coté de toi sur le tree éventuellement)

Il te faut ancestral protector ou ancestral warchief

En golem, flame golem

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et si tu galères à maintenir le mana choppe le mana leech du tree:
https://poeplanner.com/AAkAAOMACRIAA...Evci1NAAAAAAA=

Mais c'est important que tu joues herald of ash + hatred

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour Raider prends en priorité les points qui t'amènent vers 40% elemental damage (ou alors l'onslaught mais il faut que tu atteignes le gros point juteux final et pas que tu t’éparpilles)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

À noter que le feeling est important pour savoir si tu veux jouer faster attack ou non (pareil pour multistrike) donc teste bien avec et sans. En gros si tu te sens trop lent prends le, mais si t'as une arme de base suffisamment rapide ou suffisamment d'attack speed sur le tree et gear tu peux t'en passer.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah oui elemental weakness en curse aussi

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et en belt prends: Prismweave Rustic Sash 

Ca coute rien et tu vas arracher

Sur le tree ta prio c'est elem damage

----------


## Anonyme2016

Bon, je viens de "finir" le mode normal.

Marrant, tout le long j'ai eu l'impression que le jeu est bien plus simple que dans mes souvenirs; ou alors le necro est vraiment trop facile a jouer, je sais pas. Jusque là je clean tout sans faire grand chose, et les boss durent quoi, 10 secondes? Y'en certain j'ai même pas le temps de voir à quoi ils ressemblent  :^_^: .

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a plus de mode normal, ensuite y'a encore 5 actes

- - - Mise à jour - - -

(fin j'imagine que c'est ce que t'entendais par les guillemets mais c'est 5 vrais actes quoi, nouveaux boss etc)

----------


## Anonyme2016

J'ai pas compris  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Avant quand tu finissais le jeu (act 3 ou 4) tu répétais les act 1 à 3 (4) dans un autre mode de difficulté (normal, cruel puis merciless)  ::o:  Là y'a 10 actes sans répétition et plus de difficulté (fin quand tu finis act 5 et 10 t'as une pénalité similaire quand même)

----------


## Safo

Super, merci pour les conseils Kamikaze!

Pour dps solo (type un rare/boss seul), tu conseilles quoi? De rester sur WS? Ca ne semble pas trop tailler pour la chose. Un basic dual strike avec les links qui vont bien?

----------


## Enyss

Sinon, je suis en train de me monter un build Storm burst + Cwc + Ball lightning. Build theme 

Le tree lvl 90 environ:
https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...EN4uyD049YBw==

Je pense partir sur Agnerod West comme arme, ça me semble un staff bien pour du full foudre (lightning pen, +2 lightning, dmg corrects... ). Pour l'armure j'hésite

Links : 
6L (staff) : SB - CwC - BL - GMP - Controlled Destruction - Lightning pen   (des idées?)
6L : un totem genre arc debuff Curse on hit? Warlord mark - Enfeeble?
4L : Bone offering - Flesh offering - Arcane surge (lvl8) - Increased duration?
4L : 
4L :

----------


## Safo

Comment ca fonctionne la stash de guild? On prend ce que bon nous chante et on le remet une fois utilisé (type les uniques bas niveau bon pour leveler)?

----------


## Kamikaze

> Super, merci pour les conseils Kamikaze!
> 
> Pour dps solo (type un rare/boss seul), tu conseilles quoi? De rester sur WS? Ca ne semble pas trop tailler pour la chose. Un basic dual strike avec les links qui vont bien?


Nan franchement wild strike a de quoi tout faire, pour le boss il faut bien que tu prennes le temps de le curse et de sortir le totem + le golem avant tout. Le problème de dual strike c'est qu'il aura pas forcément de synergie avec le reste.


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Comment ca fonctionne la stash de guild? On prend ce que bon nous chante et on le remet une fois utilisé (type les uniques bas niveau bon pour leveler)?


Tu prends ce que tu veux, quand tu veux

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Euh ouais nan pour les boss wild strike est top en fait, oublie elemental hit (j'ai édité). Regarde le damage effectiveness de wild strike, tu verras qu'il est un des plus élevé (voire le plus élevé, derrière vigilant strike ptet)

----------


## Safo

Ca roule, merci encore!

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Avant quand tu finissais le jeu (act 3 ou 4) tu répétais les act 1 à 3 (4) dans un autre mode de difficulté (normal, cruel puis merciless)  Là y'a 10 actes sans répétition et plus de difficulté (fin quand tu finis act 5 et 10 t'as une pénalité similaire quand même)


Ok!  ::o: 

J'espere que le jeu va me mettre un peu plus de bâtons dans les roues maintenant  ::unsure::

----------


## akaraziel

> J'espere que le jeu va me mettre un peu plus de bâtons dans les roues maintenant


Tu vas en chier un peu plus (enfin, c'est vite dit, j'en parle un peu plus bas).  :;): 
Mais en invoc tu vas rouler facilement sur les reste des actes, y'a pas vraiment de passages super tendus.



Bon, campagne de PoE finie, enfin j'en suis à l'épilogue donc j'ai encore des trucs à voir mais j'ai plutôt l'impression que c'est une introduction aux "failles" qu'autre chose (même si visiblement y'aura un boss à buter).
Je vais faire court : je me suis éclaté de bout en bout, énormément de possibilités au niveau des combinaisons de builds, loot juste comme il faut : pas trop généreux comme dans D3, ni trop radin (quelques "légendaires" sur le chemin), techniquement pas dégueulasse, même plutôt joli par moments même si je suis pas trop fan de la DA. Bref, c'était bien. Mais...

...Je reste assez déçu de la difficulté (de la campagne hein, je me doute qu'en endgame ça doit taper bieeeeen plus fort), particulièrement sur les combats de boss. J'aurai préféré que les boss regagnent leur vie à chaque mort et qu'en contrepartie ils nous spamment un moins la gueule avec des trucs impossibles à esquiver. J'avais parfois l'impression de jouer à ces shoot'em up dont l’écran est rempli de boules. Résultat, tu crève mais tu t'en fous puisque tu reviens là où t'en étais, et ça m'a pas spécialement poussé à chercher du meilleur matos (quoique j'étais à fond en resists élé à la fin, y'a que le chaos qui était pas facile à obtenir).
Alors vous me répondrez sans doute "joue en HC noob !". Alors oui, mais non. Je pense qu'on peut faire quelque chose qui se situe entre les deux (D2LoD par exemple).  ::): 






> D3 je l'ai payé 50 balles à sa sortie (désinstallé après même pas 1h) et je comprends toujours pas comment on peut y jouer, c'est tellement en dessous
> 
> (finalement je l'ai fini y'a un an je crois, fin le mode story, c'tait bien naze)


Mouais enfin t'as juste rien vu de D3.   :;): 
Ceci dit la campagne est effectivement bien naze (surtout à partir de l'acte 3, heureusement ça va améliore énormément avec l'extension), mais y'a des trucs très sympas à voir niveau gameplay. Même si c'est très simpliste par rapport à PoE, y'a moyen de s'amuser dans le mode "aventure".  ::):

----------


## ERISS

> Même si j'adore le concept du jeu j'ai l'impression d'avoir eu aucune évolution de mon personnage depuis 35 niveaux quasiment. Le jeu donne l'impression d'avoir pleins de possibilités mais pour l'instant c'est pas vraiment ça.


Ce jeu est un rêve: je crois qu’absolument tous les concepts de h&s sont là. Par contre dans cette richesse il faut choisir et s'y tenir, et en effet, une fois ce choix fait, la route est à peu prêt toute tracée (le build), et on n'évolue pas beaucoup. Le plus gros moyen d'évoluer est alors par les runes, et je trouve que ça suffit assez: au sein d'un build les runes peuvent facilement faire grandement varier un perso.




> La où D3 tu peux régler la difficulté et avançant et tu sens ton perso monter en puissance là j'ai aucune sensation dans ce sens.


Heu pour ma part comme je dis D3 c'est du bruit-blanc: de la pyrotechnie non-stop en pagaille, de la surenchère constante, qui fait que je m'y endors, fatigué par ce brouhaha. Blizzard va recevoir le prix nobel d'économie: il a trouvé le modèle de croissance permanente infinie autarcique.

----------


## Kamikaze

Appuie sur "G" Araka, le endgame c'est un énorme contenu (bien plus long que la campagne)

Mais d'accord que devrait y avoir une difficulté intermédiaire, le rush de boss en SC c'est ce qui tue un peu l'âme du jeu (et qui fait que je joue en HC)



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah et t'as fait le Labyrinthe? C'est fun et obligé de recommencer si tu meurs, d'ailleurs les maps là t'as un certains nombres de vies (tes portails) donc c'est la difficulté intermédiaire que tu recherches, tu devrais essayer (au moins un peu) ça serait bête d'arrêter (direct) après l'épilogue

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Oui les actes 1 à 10 c'est un peu l'apéro avec un boss de fin qui passe un peu mal. L'Atlas c'est ton plat principal que tu peux assaisonner à toutes les sauces que tu veux en les craftant (de préférence bien dégueulasse pour du gros loot).

----------


## Ananas

Eh bien moi j'ai terminé hier les 10 actes en SSF, tout seul avec mon propre build, mon propre matos, sans suivre aucun tuto ou autre sur le net. Et j'en suis plutôt content. Bon j'ai galéré sur Kitava actes 5 et 10 mais le reste s'est assez bien passé.

J'avais déjà mené par 2 fois des persos jusqu'à T8 / T9 dans d'autres ligues pré 3.0, mais je suivais à chaque fois des builds sur le net à partir desquels j'expérimentais un peu. C'était sympa à leveler, mais assez frustrant car au moment ou le mur du matos arrive, on se met à crever en boucle sans trop savoir quoi faire - et les deux fois j'ai fini par laisser tomber le jeu, lassé. Le faire de jouer en SSF et construire mon propre tree m'a poussé à m'intéresser un peu plus aux mécaniques de jeu et au crafting de matos. La difficulté était mieux dosée (le fait de ne pas avoir de l'ubermatos dès le niveau 12) , et la progression devenant beaucoup plus valorisante. Ca m'a poussé aussi à essayer plusieurs compétences pour comparer lesquelles étaient les plus efficaces / intéressantes à jouer. Si le jeu vous emmerde, essayez peut-être le SSF build maison, ça vous forcera a creuser le gameplay.

----------


## Ghostwise

Doux Jésus en Renault Fuego GTL, je viens de looter un Rise Of The Phoenix sur une carte T2 quelconque.

Finalement je vais pas jouer frostbolt tout de suite, j'ai un autre perso à monter. Quelque chose de beaucoup plus chaud. Je peux même donner un autre indice sur le build - ça va être sévèrement burné.

----------


## akaraziel

Vous inquiétez pas, je ne comptais m'arrêter là avec PoE. ^^
Comme pour D3, je me doutais bien que le jeu avait autre chose à montrer après la campagne.  :;): 
Pas encore touché au Laby non, enfin juste un peu, comme les maps. Mais c'est prévu. ^^




> avec un boss de fin qui passe un peu mal


Ouais. C'est juste n'importe quoi : AoE qui quasi OS, dont une quasi inévitable (le "tapis" de feu  :Boom:  ), des pops d'add en pagaille dont je pouvais même pas me servir pour rez les zombies (dont les demons qui font très mal également) et un bon gros sac à pv (sans les zombies aussi...). Bon après j'avais les resists à fond (75%), sauf chaos qui est resté à -10% (pas eu de bol avec le stuff à ce niveau), et même pas 2k de vie + 500 ES. Clairement j'étais en manque à ce niveau là. :-/

----------


## Husc

@kamikaze et CaMarchePas: merci pour vos judicieux conseils. 
Là je viens de finir l'acte 3 vraiment facilement. Ni le boss ni le contenu jusque là ma posé de problème. Je joue double claw, avec Bladefury et Hatred, quelques support gems glace. Mais je vais regarder pour les skills que tu me conseil kamikaze.

En gems de mouvement, il y a quoi de bien? 

Merci encore c'est top en tout cas  :;): .

----------


## Bathory

Si tu joue claw le mieux pour toi reste whirling blades, seul "défaut" tu peux pas aller en hauteur avec contrairement à leap slam/blink arrow/etc

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais ça dépend de ce que tu joues comme arme.

Edit: Ah claw, ouais whirling blade est mega fort, tu peux coupler ça a leap slam et faster attack, c'est mon combo préféré perso. Phase run est super cool aussi l'air de rien

----------


## kulte

Salut les canards !

Je voudrais me remettre à POE tranquillement et je chercherai un/des guide écrit ou vidéo sur les différents aspects du jeu : ma connaissance de POE avec mes perso lvl 50+ se limite au basic: les actes de l histoire, les mécanismes des gemmes....
Je vois que la plupart des joueurs partent xp/loot à partir de TP fait de son propre lair.
J ai bien vu à la première page du fofo les "Divers liens et info utiles" mais je trouve pas mon bonheur.

Voila, si vous avez un site à me conseiller pour débroussailler tout ça merci par avance !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Salut les canards !
> 
> Je voudrais me remettre à POE tranquillement et je chercherai un/des guide écrit ou vidéo sur les différents aspects du jeu : ma connaissance de POE avec mes perso lvl 50+ se limite au basic: les actes de l histoire, les mécanismes des gemmes....
> Je vois que la plupart des joueurs partent xp/loot à partir de TP fait de son propre lair.
> J ai bien vu à la première page du fofo les "Divers liens et info utiles" mais je trouve pas mon bonheur.
> 
> Voila, si vous avez un site à me conseiller pour débroussailler tout ça merci par avance !


Pas besoin d'un site, t'as un tuto intégré au jeu à présent, avec des gif en plus.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouaip, j'y ai fait un petit tour il est vraiment bien foutu pour les débutants (mais en anglais)

----------


## kulte

> Pas besoin d'un site, t'as un tuto intégré au jeu à présent, avec des gif en plus.


 :;):

----------


## Enyss

J'ai cru voir des bouboules  ::ninja::

----------


## Ghostwise

> Ouais ça dépend de ce que tu joues comme arme.
> 
> Edit: Ah claw, ouais whirling blade est mega fort, tu peux coupler ça a leap slam et faster attack, c'est mon combo préféré perso. Phase run est super cool aussi l'air de rien


Lightning warp est très fun (mais il faut une ou deux gemmes pour accélérer la manoeuvre), blink arrow est encore mieux (mais faut un arc et y'a un cooldown), flame dash est super-pratique (mais il y'a un truc de charge qui peut être risqué), shield charge est redoutable (mais ne franchit pas les vides), etc.

Y'a de tout, mais à chaque fois y'a des inconvénients. Ah, si seulement lightning warp avait le flag "melee"...

----------


## Anonyme2016

Dites, question :

Ça sert à quoi les cartes postales de mobs que je récolte depuis le début du jeu?

----------


## Enyss

Cartes postales de mobs? Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles... des cartes de divination?

----------


## Kamikaze

Les div cartes sont expliquées dans le tuto ingame aussi

----------


## Anonyme2016

Je sais pas, je l'ai désactivé parce que c'était trop intrusif  ::ninja:: 

Des bouts de papier avec une image, une phrase cryptique et un compteur de quantité de 5 ou 6.

----------


## Ghostwise

> Je sais pas, je l'ai désactivé parce que c'était trop intrusif


Ah bin forcément ça marche moins bien alors.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est accessible à tout moment à coté de la barre de skill (icone i), y'a une vidéo pour les divs cards, tu réunis la quantité et tu donnes à Tasuni

----------


## Kamikaze

Hydra down! Sympa comme boss, au début je me disais qu'il était vraiment trop facile, limite déçu, puis j'ai mangé un des projectiles de l'arène qui m'a mis mid life, et là j'ai compris. Bizarrement ces projectiles que je craignais absolument pas au début sont soudainement devenu durs à esquiver avec la peur au ventre  :tired: 

L'air de rien tu peux assez facilement en manger 2. C'est la grosse difficulté du combat, tout en ayant à l'oeil Hydra qui a quand même 2 coups qui arrachent bien. En tout cas toute cette tension est jouissive, je m'en lasse pas, stressant à souhait  ::o: 

Le phoenix me fait peur, je vais attendre 1 lvl (94) avant d'y aller je pense

112/126

----------


## GUESH

GG !

Tu as raison d'avoir peur du Phoenix  ::ninja:: 

En un peu plus sérieux, il y a je trouve pas mal de choses à surveiller et il ne faut pas sous-estimer les différentes sources de dégâts. C'est un combat très dynamique, un de mes favoris de ce jeu !

----------


## Ghostwise

Je me dis de plus en plus que pour les joueurs moyens comme moi, Kitava acte 10 on a intérêt à attendre de faire des maps T4 voire T5 (et d'avoir une barre d'xp vide).

Deux points de passive contre -30% à toutes résistances et une pénalité sur les gemmes Vaal, c'est pas un bon deal. Ca ne devient intéressant qu'avec de l'équipement de suffisament haut niveau pour rester cappé élémentaire même avec 30 points en moins, et de quoi encaisser un peu de chaos.

----------


## Jalkar

> Je me dis de plus en plus que pour les joueurs moyens comme moi, Kitava acte 10 on a intérêt à attendre de faire des maps T4 voire T5 (et d'avoir une barre d'xp vide).
> 
> Deux points de passive contre -30% à toutes résistances et une pénalité sur les gemmes Vaal, c'est pas un bon deal. Ca ne devient intéressant qu'avec de l'équipement de suffisament haut niveau pour rester cappé élémentaire même avec 30 points en moins, et de quoi encaisser un peu de chaos.


tu peux pas mapper sans buter kitava  :;):

----------


## Ghostwise

> tu peux pas mapper sans buter kitava


C'est un scandale et le gouvernment doit prendre des mesures, telles que par exemple des mesures.

----------


## Kamikaze

> GG !
> 
> Tu as raison d'avoir peur du Phoenix 
> 
> En un peu plus sérieux, il y a je trouve pas mal de choses à surveiller et il ne faut pas sous-estimer les différentes sources de dégâts. C'est un combat très dynamique, un de mes favoris de ce jeu !


J'ai lu au sujet de cette histoire de max res qui diminue pendant le combat, je me demande si je vais pas prendre trop cher, y'a l'option purity of fire, ou rise of the phoenix, voire les deux?

J'approche le 94 là, je pense que je vais d'abord tenter avec purity tout seul voire si ça passe, et si je meurs pas on avisera

Le ring d'Hydra est parti à un peu plus de 2ex, pas mal, je le trouve pas fou pourtant.

Du coup mon blink mirror va pouvoir se stuff

J'ai lightning coil, lioneye glare, grip of the council et faut que je choppe le reste.

J'hésite encore beaucoup pour le setup de gemme, je pense partir sur

Blink-Minion Dmg-Elemental Damage with Attacks-Added Fire et LMP.

Sachant que j'hésite aussi beaucoup avec un setup Decay.

L'idée du build est simplement de viser 400% increase minion damage et de trouver ce qui scale le mieux avec ça

----------


## Jalkar

> J'ai lu au sujet de cette histoire de max res qui diminue pendant le combat, je me demande si je vais pas prendre trop cher, y'a l'option purity of fire, ou rise of the phoenix, voire les deux?
> 
> J'approche le 94 là, je pense que je vais d'abord tenter avec purity tout seul voire si ça passe, et si je meurs pas on avisera
> 
> Le ring d'Hydra est parti à un peu plus de 2ex, pas mal, je le trouve pas fou pourtant.


La diff de prix est ouf entre SC/HC : 3C vs 2ex

La diff viens qu'il n'y en a que 2 en ventes en HC contre 145 en SC ^^

----------


## Sa7v3N

Salut les canards.
Dite moi, j'aurai besoin d'un petit peu d'aide:
Je suis actuellement lvl 68 inquisiteur et j'ai fais un build storm blast, qui finalement ne me plait pas (et le fait que mon bonhomme bug quand j'explose les boules n'aide pas), et j'aimerai donc me reconvertir, le soucis c'est que je ne sais pas vers quel sort de foudre me tourné, sachant que je suis assez limité en refund.

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur.
Voilà mon arbre actuel  et le perso Lefty_Storm_Dasher pour le stuff

Merci  ::):

----------


## Ghostwise

C'est super-léger sur la Life, comme arbre...

----------


## Sa7v3N

Ouep, à la base j’étais parti pour joué CI, puis j'ai changé d'avis tellement de fois en cours de route que la chemise est aussi sale des 2 cotés (la divinarius et le torse 5l ont fait penché les choses), et en relocalisant les points, j'ai zappé les pv  :tired:

----------


## Archaryon

Yo les moches, comme tant d'autres, je suis touché par de fréquentes deconnexions dès qu' j'utilise un portail ou que je change de zone, et comme en ce moment, je tente de faire le labyrinthe, je vous laisse imaginer les moments d'intenses frustrations. Quelqu'un aurait il trouvé une solution miracle pour résoudre ce problème ?

----------


## Zerger

Fermer Firefox avant de jouer

----------


## Anonyme2016

Pas de décos chez moi, mais dès que j'essaie de jouer avec des gens c'est la foire au lag  ::O: 

Je suis le seul a subir ça?

----------


## Archaryon

> Fermer Firefox avant de jouer



J'en suis au point d'avoir même désactiver mon antivirus, ayant vu quelque part qu'il se pourrait, éventuellement, mais sans certitude, que le problème vienne de la ram, mais avec 8 gigas et les options tout au minimum, encore et toujours des déconnexions.

----------


## Kamikaze

Peut-être un coup dans l'eau mais t'as essayé de changer de serveurs, je sais que j'ai déjà proposé ça plusieurs fois (et que ça change parfois rien) mais sur Paris et London ma co est très bof, alors que sur Amsterdam c'est niquel, donc je dirais teste amsterdam, milan, frankfurt, washington.

Mais c'est peut-être un bug de la 3.0 qui n'a rien à voir avec ça :/

Moi j'ai parfois (rarement) le "instance cannot be joined", mais il me suffit de re cliquer et ça passe. Aucune déco.

----------


## Archaryon

J'ai essayé tout les serveurs européen, rien à faire et pour le  "instance cannot be joined", je n'ai même pas ce bouton à cliquer, j'ai l'écran de chargement entre les zones, j'entend l'ordi qui mouline normal, et puis plus rien, et au bout de 30s, jop, retour à l'écran de connexion.

----------


## wiotts

Bon, j'ai relancé le jeu après n'y avoir joué que quelques heures à l'époque où il n'y avait que 3 actes.
Je monte 2 persos en parallèle, un HC et un SC pour "ouvrir la voie" et découvrir les mécaniques / patterns des boss. Et il n'y a pas photo, je prends carrément plus de plaisir avec mon perso HC.

D'un côté en SC je trace, optimise moyennement mon équipement, et de l'autre en HC, je farm des zones pour être bien au-dessus du niveau des mobs, j'adapte mon équipement (surtout anneaux/amulettes) pour caper la/les résistances selon la zone et je joue plus concentré.
Si bien que je n'ai plus trop envie de monter mon perso SC, mais j'ai encore moins envie de découvrir une malheureuse mécanique sur mon perso HC. (exemple du boss acte 3 où il faut savoir qu'il faut rester à côté de lui pendant la raining blood ( :Rock: ), pas intuitif jouant un caster !

Bref, je m'éclate, mais que en HC, et c'est ce qui me fait peur....

----------


## Ananas

> J'en suis au point d'avoir même désactiver mon antivirus, ayant vu quelque part qu'il se pourrait, éventuellement, mais sans certitude, que le problème vienne de la ram, mais avec 8 gigas et les options tout au minimum, encore et toujours des déconnexions.


Alors pour comparaison je joue sur l'équivalent d'un grille-pain de bonne qualité (un laptop de 4 ans d'âge) avec 8 gigots de ram et les options graphiques pas tout au minimum mais pas loin, et je n'ai eu que 4 plantages depuis le début de la ligue. 

Ca va pas beaucoup t'aider, je sais, mais saches que je compatis  :Emo:

----------


## Ghostwise

> Ouep, à la base j’étais parti pour joué CI, puis j'ai changé d'avis tellement de fois en cours de route que la chemise est aussi sale des 2 cotés (la divinarius et le torse 5l ont fait penché les choses), et en relocalisant les points, j'ai zappé les pv


Je suis pas un expert mais ça me semble difficile à rattraper... peut être le garder pour farmer des maps avec un boss facile, avec un bon sort de nettoyage genre Arc ou Spark.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Bref, je m'éclate, mais que en HC, et c'est ce qui me fait peur....


C'est bien rejoins-nous  :Cigare: 

La mort n'est qu'un nouveau départ

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Au pire pour les mécaniques tu peux survoler le wiki un peu avant, sinon t'y vas blind, tu sers les fesses et tu prépares le défibrillateur, c'est le top  :Bave:

----------


## wiotts

> Au pire pour les mécaniques tu peux survoler le wiki un peu avant, sinon t'y vas blind, tu sers les fesses et tu prépares le défibrillateur, c'est le top


Je sens que cela va finir comme ça...

Tant que j'y suis, je pars sur un build Contagion + Essence drain. Des choses vous paraissent-elles choquantes sur mon perso?

----------


## Kamikaze

D'ailleurs si t'as besoin de trucs en HC hésite pas!

Je materai le build ce soir  ::o:

----------


## wiotts

> D'ailleurs si t'as besoin de trucs en HC hésite pas!
> 
> Je materai le build ce soir


Merci de la proposition, mais comme je suis un vraipgmdelamortquitue fou inconscient, j'ai lancé en Solo Self Loot !

----------


## Kamikaze

La gloire t'attend les bras ouverts  :Cigare:

----------


## Jalkar

> Je sens que cela va finir comme ça...
> 
> Tant que j'y suis, je pars sur un build Contagion + Essence drain. Des choses vous paraissent-elles choquantes sur mon perso?


profil privé  ::):

----------


## wiotts

Comment fait-on pour mettre en public?
Edit, c'est bon je pense avoir trouvé
Edit 2, merci, ca confirme ce que j'avais trouvé  :;): 

C'est uniquement moi ou leur site met des plombes à afficher une page?

----------


## Kamikaze

> Aaah s'parce que t'es privé
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Va ici: https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...fayfay/privacy
> 
> Et enlève set as private
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...



https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...wiotts/privacy

----------


## Jalkar

https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...wiotts/privacy

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

@ wiotts : Pour l'instant je ne vois pas de gros défaut dans ton début de build ! Juste oublies l'aspect dommage de Contagion... ton main-damage dealer c'est ED. Je mettrais donc plus Contagion avec Faster Casting, Increase AoE, et en bonus sur un 4L, Arcane Surge !

Si tu veux voir un build équivalent (en Scion mais à un détail l'arbre est presque identique) il y a mon perso league-starter ED : https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...tyx/characters perso Entrophya. (il manque quelques gems en cross-leveling sur mon autre perso mais le principe est là)

Pour info, même si ce perso est en SC, il pourrait faire du HC vu la quantité de vie que j'ai dessus !  ::P: 

PS : Decoy Totem est ton meilleur ami avec ce type de build ! Pour distraire les boss, ya pas mieux !

----------


## Ghostwise

Il y'a aussi un build ED+Contagion 3.0 dans le forum Scion qui discute pas mal les mécaniques.

----------


## Jalkar

> @ wiotts : Pour l'instant je ne vois pas de gros défaut dans ton début de build ! Juste oublies l'aspect dommage de Contagion... ton main-damage dealer c'est ED. Je mettrais donc plus Contagion avec Faster Casting, Increase AoE, et en bonus sur un 4L, Arcane Surge !
> 
> Si tu veux voir un build équivalent (en Scion mais à un détail l'arbre est presque identique) il y a mon perso league-starter ED : https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...tyx/characters perso Entrophya. (il manque quelques gems en cross-leveling sur mon autre perso mais le principe est là)
> 
> Pour info, même si ce perso est en SC, il pourrait faire du HC vu la quantité de vie que j'ai dessus !


Si tu peux L'orb of Binding permet d'avoir un 4L rare à pas cher  ::):

----------


## wiotts

Merci de tes réponses




> Juste oublies l'aspect dommage de Contagion... ton main-damage dealer c'est ED


Ha? Pour l'instant je dois avouer que c'est Contagion qui fait le plus de dégât (sur les packs).

Decoy Totem, je vais regarder, si cela permet d'attirer l'attention ailleurs. (il va faloir que je trouve du rouge sur mon équipement !

J'ai vu que certains arbres des passifs allaient chercher des améliorations sur les curses, cela vaut-il vraiment le coup?

----------


## Jalkar

> Merci de tes réponses
> 
> Ha? Pour l'instant je dois avouer que c'est Contagion qui fait le plus de dégât (sur les packs).
> 
> Decoy Totem, je vais regarder, si cela permet d'attirer l'attention ailleurs. (il va faloir que je trouve du rouge sur mon équipement !
> 
> J'ai vu que certains arbres des passifs allaient chercher des améliorations sur les curses, cela vaut-il vraiment le coup?


ca permet surtout d'aller chercher des curse supplémentaires, ce qui te permet de jouer des curses défensifs (temporal chain / enfeeble)

Contagion au lvl 20 c'est 235 de DOT 
ED c'est 1159 de DOT + 417 de HIT

;p

L'astuce c'est tu lances 1 contagion sur le pack puis 1 ED sur un des mobs déjà touché par contagion. dès qu'il meurs ca répend ED et fait fondre le pack TRES vite  ::):  mais ce sont les DPs d'ED qui le font avant tout  ::):

----------


## Ghostwise

Ca me tracasse, qu'Helena ait toujours pas remplacé sa botte après aussi longtemps....

----------


## Lucioleman

Au sujet des déconnections intempestives, j'ai fais un post deux ou trois pages plus tot où je recense les quelques solutions qui ont marché chez certaines personnes. Certains ont réussi à contourner le problème en utilisant un VPN, d'autres en changeant le répertoire d'install. Chez moi ça n'a pas eu d'effet mais sait ont jamais !

----------


## Kamikaze

Phoenix down, combat beaucoup trop facile pour gladiateur, j'ai même pas pigé ce qu'était censé faire les boules de feu flottantes, dégâts ou debuff?

Je pouvais tank son whirling blade et ses attaques au CaC, du coup j'avais juste à éviter les explosions, j'ai pas trop pigé les adds (petits phoenix) non plus, je les tuais pour les charges de flask et j'ai vu qu'ils finissaient par attaquer, mais j'ai pas voulu en savoir plus.

Me suis aussi refait un petit minotaure et j'ai pigé que ce qui fait le plus de dégât contre mon build c'est... Les rochers qui tombent du plafond, j'avais pas fait gaffe que c'était ce qui m'arrache le plus, du coup le combat est devenu vraiment pépère.

J'hésite à farm les guardiens, je sais pas si c'est rentable vis à vis du cout de la map, y'a juste Hydra qui me semble encore trop dangereux pour du farm. Chimera j'en ai relancé une aussi et j'ai pigé comment me faire les serpents du chaos

----------


## Ghostwise

On les voit pas des masses, les cartes de divination sur la map T3 Grotto. Je suis à environ 40% IIQ intrinsèques (en comptant le bonus de Zana) plus des maps rares, et si j'ai une carte tous les deux clears c'est le bout du monde.

Et pour l'instant ce sont des merdes (Her Mask et Rain Tempter).

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a une variance de fou sur les divs cards, certaines ne tombent vraiment jamais, genre voll's devotion corrupted (Brittle Emperor) sur Voll ou Formless Sea en map

----------


## CaMarchePas

> On les voit pas des masses, les cartes de divination sur la map T3 Grotto. Je suis à environ 40% IIQ intrinsèques (en comptant le bonus de Zana) plus des maps rares, et si j'ai une carte tous les deux clears c'est le bout du monde.
> 
> Et pour l'instant ce sont des merdes (Her Mask et Rain Tempter).


1.4 * 0.0000000quelquechose = 0.0000000quelquechose

Et tu farmes quelle carte ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> CwDT + skill + CoH + Curse marche très bien. Le skill est supporté par CwDT et CoH, la curse n'est supportée que par CoH. La limite de niveau de CwDT ne s'applique qu'au skill, pas a CoH ni a la curse. C'est un vieux trick bien connu qui marche toujours quand tu veux sacrifier 2 gem slot pour avoir un curse plus haut niveau.





> Si tu mets la curse d'un niveau trop haut pour CwDT du coup elle n'est pas valide pour cwdt donc pas désactivée, ça se tient, en on peut aussi profiter de l'efficacité sur CoH.


Juste pour dire que je testais là par hasard et je confirme que si la gemme de malédiction est valide à la fois pour CwDT et CoH, il ne se passe rien et le tooltip indique deux fois "ne peux pas être utilisée directement blablabla". Si je vire l'un ou l'autre, ça s'applique bien. Donc faut une malédiction de niveau plus haut que le CwDT pour avoir le setup qui fonctionne, s'il marche, j'ai pas les gemmes de bon niveau là pour tester.

----------


## Dralern

Si vous avez de la place pour un débutant : Dralern.  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

En passant je fais des tests avec https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Debeon%27s_Dirge et ice crash. Forcément vu le peu de physical il faut changer la configuration, added fire damage et melee physical damage par exemple n'apportant que peu de bonus (sur une arme physique ça s'applique même si y'a conversion derrière). 
J'avais déjà un ice bite et herald of ice/thunder et forcément elemental damage with attacks, ice crash bénéficiant d'un gros boost sur les added damage (200% au lvl16), j'ai rajouté conc effect pour le moment (toujours bon du more) et innervate, j'ai mis en leveling added ice damage et added cold damage, à tester/calculer plus tard ce qui est le plus intéressant. 

Surprise (pour moi), le bonus "150% increase elemental damage if you've used a warcry recently" double quasiment mes dégâts. Je pensais pas que ça ferait autant ! (un increased parmis d'autres). 

Du coup, étant berzerk, je me tâte entre war bringer et aspect of carnage. Carnage filera forcément un gros boost de dégâts (40% more global), War Bringer du confort pour garder le boost de dégâts elem (les warcry se rechargeant en 4s faut les spammer dès le reload fini, avec ce passif je peux le spammer avant le reload et récupérer 25% vie/mana). Je verrais selon que je mange trop ou que j'ai besoin de plus de dégâtS.

Je pensais partir sur un perso CwDT et hitless, mais ice crash m'a bien aidé en leveling et là il fait bien bien mal dans les premiers tiers de maps, du coup je me tâte !

edit : marrant le dps, ça commence à 12K sans rien faire, en ajoutant warchief totem (faut que je regarde si le protector serait pas mieux en fait) + ralying cry (damage/mobs et déclenche le buff de la hache) + 5 frenzy charge + innervation j'ai vu passer un 65K ! :D (faut rajouter le crit, les dégâts vs chilled et la curse  :° )

----------


## Kamikaze

Phoenix en corrupt, dangereux mais c'est passé, j'ai roll gentil quand même.

Minotaure en corrupt, j'arrive dans la room y'a un Ghost en face du boss

"N'y pense même pas sale b..."

Et voilà un magnifique minotaure corrupted ghosted, ça m'était déjà arrivé à l'époque j'avais perdu un perso que j'adorais comme ça (prophecy Navali ghosted qui se déclenche).

Mais j'avais trop les boules du coup j'entame le match, je passe à 100 de vie "Bon ok on va dire que ça passe pour cette fois"

Une map de perdue D:

----------


## Ghostwise

> Et tu farmes quelle carte ?


En pratique aucune, en théorie Hunter's Reward.

----------


## Kamikaze

Mega rare

----------


## Ghostwise

> Mega rare


D'un autre côté je vais pas me plaindre, sur un de ces runs j'ai eu deux griffes uniques qui m'ont l'air bien intéressantes (Essentia Sanguis et  Bloodseeker).

----------


## wiotts

> C'est bien rejoins-nous 
> 
> La mort n'est qu'un nouveau départ
> 
> Au pire pour les mécaniques tu peux survoler le wiki un peu avant, sinon t'y vas blind, tu sers les fesses et tu prépares le défibrillateur, c'est le top


Bon, j'ai été voir le High Templar.

C'est pas un défibrillateur qu'il me faut, mais un prêtre/nécromancien....
Je sais désormais qu'il fait partie des ces boss où les grosses explosions ne font pratiquement pas de dégât, et où les toutes petites boules de feu de merde t'enlèvent la moitié de la vie, et que tu peux facilement t'en prendre 3 en moins d'une demi-seconde...

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais c'est exactement le retour que j'ai fait sur le topic quand j'ai rip sur lui la première fois haha

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon bah j'ai rip sur le boss de l'act 5 haha, visuellement c'était les plus petits projectiles qui arrachaient le plus, un peu bête comme choix de gamedesign :/ j'ai ai pris 1, midlife, un deuxième, dead.
> 
> Reroll en glad!

----------


## Isdrydge

Question les gars. 'ai une belly ou j'ai claqué 300 jewelers pour faire un 6 trous sans succès.

C'est quoi le mieux pour le 6 trous, direct claquer les 350 de vorici ou en moyenne c'est plus rentable en mode normal ?

----------


## Kamikaze

En moyenne (beaucoup d'essais) c'est toujours mieux soit même que Vorici, mais y'a beaucoup de variance, l'extra que tu payes Vorici c'est pour te débarasser de la variance  ::o:  Donc bref pour les 6 trous n'hésite pas à payer Vori, s'pas trop cher dans l'absolu, pour le 6 link là la plupart se tournent vers le solo craft

----------


## Jalkar

> Question les gars. 'ai une belly ou j'ai claqué 300 jewelers pour faire un 6 trous sans succès.
> 
> C'est quoi le mieux pour le 6 trous, direct claquer les 350 de vorici ou en moyenne c'est plus rentable en mode normal ?


pour le 6S fait gaffe à l'item level, faut que ton objet soit d'ilvl > 50 sinon tu pourras pas avoir de 6S en dehors de vorici

----------


## Ghostwise

Faire six trous c'est pas trop cher via Vorici, le souci c'est l'étape suivante...

----------


## Isdrydge

> Faire six trous c'est pas trop cher via Vorici, le souci c'est l'étape suivante...


J'ai pas encore commencé l'étape suivante, je veux mon 6 trous et ayant claqué pleins de jewelers, now j'en ai plus assez pour vorici ...

----------


## Kamikaze

La prochaine sera la bonne lâche rien  ::ninja::

----------


## Safo

Vous utiliseriez quelle griffe (hors griffes rares bien dodues) unique en combo avec Touch of Anguish pour mon raider dual claw wild strike (max frenzy, phasing, onslaught pour le "détail")?
Je me tate à doubler ToA mais elle est trop chère ne serait-ce que pour en avoir une pour le moment.

Je pensais Bloodseeker pour gagner en survivabilité via le leech instant.
Sinon Allure car se déplacer rapidement c'est toujours sympa  ::):  Et Dps correct en sus.

----------


## alogos

@ça marche pas :
ah bah mince alors : http://poe-profile.info/profile/vindoq5 je fais la même chose.
j'ai opté pour cyclone car ice crash est trop lent pour pouvoir profiter du leech constant du berserker/vaal pact (style ngamahu).
les dégâts physique sont tellement négligeable que ce n'est pas grave de ne rien convertir.
je viens d'arriver en map et j'ai pas eu trop le temps d'y jouer, mais je compte mettre innervate et onslaught sur une contre attack.
du coup, je penche pour cyclone - faster attack - added cold - cold penetration - ice bite - hypothermia en 6L, je préfère capitaliser sur la pene cold que rajouter du lightning, mais bon, à voir, en remplacement haste par herald of thunder + arctic armour, innervate et le shock sera surement gratos

----------


## Zerger

> Vous utiliseriez quelle griffe (hors griffes rares bien dodues) unique en combo avec Touch of Anguish pour mon raider dual claw wild strike (max frenzy, phasing, onslaught pour le "détail")?
> Je me tate à doubler ToA mais elle est trop chère ne serait-ce que pour en avoir une pour le moment.
> 
> Je pensais Bloodseeker pour gagner en survivabilité via le leech instant.
> Sinon Allure car se déplacer rapidement c'est toujours sympa  Et Dps correct en sus.


Si tu tapes vites, celle qui file des poisons et du chaos damage a partir de 5 charges de poison. Elle vaut que dalle en plus
https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/The_Wasp_Nest

----------


## Leybi

Pour le 6 socket, faut pas oublier de passer l'armure en +20% qualité, ca augmente bcp les chances !

----------


## Ghostwise

Et là paf, dans la map Grotto - une diviner strongbox. Emu par tant de beauté, je lui met une alch dans le derche et roule ma poule - plus d'une douzaine de cartes, plus le loot de trois exiles.

Et bin, macache de The Taming. Comme le disais Yoda "Rare cette carte est, p'tit biloute."

----------


## Safo

> Si tu tapes vites, celle qui file des poisons et du chaos damage a partir de 5 charges de poison. Elle vaut que dalle en plus
> https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/The_Wasp_Nest


C'est vraiment intéressant sans un build spécialisé dans ce domaine?

----------


## Yshuya

> J'ai pas encore commencé l'étape suivante, je veux mon 6 trous et ayant claqué pleins de jewelers, now j'en ai plus assez pour vorici ...


J'ai donné aussi !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pour le 6 socket, faut pas oublier de passer l'armure en +20% qualité, ca augmente bcp les chances !


Il l'avait fait et c'est une belly donc level 50+.

Cette remarque sur la qualité, c'est sourcé ou c'est une légende ?

----------


## Ghostwise

> Cette remarque sur la qualité, c'est sourcé ou c'est une légende ?


Chaque % de qualité augmente les résultats de trous et liens, c'est le cas depuis la nuit des temps. Il y'avait même eu une patch note à ce sujet quand le fait de tenter une jeweller's ou une fusing a arrêté de consommer la qualité sur l'objet.

----------


## pepito

Et une belly n'est pas forcément ilvl 50+. 




> C'est vraiment intéressant sans un build spécialisé dans ce domaine?


Son dps brut est bien donc ça passe. T'as scourge aussi qui est cool, je joue un frost blades et j'avais double scourge avant d'avoir mes deux ToA.

Je préfère avoir deux ToA, comme tu peux plus forcément freeze sur crit mais que t'as des chances de freeze, ça permet de jouer elemental focus qui boost bien le dps. 
J'ai ça actuellement: http://poe-profile.info/profile/Athaliar/FrostyFrosta

----------


## Safo

Scourge semble sympa elle aussi bien qu'elle soit un peu plus chère.
Je préfère me rabattre sur des griffes que je peux choper à 1 alc et économiser pour TOA.

Merci en tout cas!

----------


## Jalkar

> Scourge semble sympa elle aussi bien qu'elle soit un peu plus chère.
> Je préfère me rabattre sur des griffes que je peux choper à 1 alc et économiser pour TOA.
> 
> Merci en tout cas!


The scourge les prix baissent énormement avec le temps.
C'est un item qui ne peut être drop que sur une map T16, d'ou le prix en début de ligue, passé un moment plus de joueur peuvent se les payer et les prix baissent grandement  ::):

----------


## Safo

Ah ok, c'est bon à savoir!

Je ne suis pas encore 60+ donc j'ai un peu de temps (si peu de temps pour jouer ces jours ci  ::'(: ).

Touch of Anguish suit le meme chemin au hasard?  ::ninja:: 
C'est un peu cher ca encore.

----------


## Ghostwise

Touch of Anguish je la vois sur pas mal de builds 3.0 assez suivis, donc la demande doit être soutenue. Probablement.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> J'ai pas encore commencé l'étape suivante, je veux mon 6 trous et ayant claqué pleins de jewelers, now j'en ai plus assez pour vorici ...


Faut aussi regarder le prix de l'item, bon actuellement la belly vaut encore cher, mais ça sert à rien de spammer des jewelers ou d'en économiser 350 pour un item qui ne vaut que 10 chaos en six slots ! (genre sur mes persos actuels : victario's influence et Debeon's dirge).




> @ça marche pas :
> ah bah mince alors : http://poe-profile.info/profile/vindoq5 je fais la même chose.
> j'ai opté pour cyclone car ice crash est trop lent pour pouvoir profiter du leech constant du berserker/vaal pact (style ngamahu).
> les dégâts physique sont tellement négligeable que ce n'est pas grave de ne rien convertir.
> je viens d'arriver en map et j'ai pas eu trop le temps d'y jouer, mais je compte mettre innervate et onslaught sur une contre attack.
> du coup, je penche pour cyclone - faster attack - added cold - cold penetration - ice bite - hypothermia en 6L, je préfère capitaliser sur la pene cold que rajouter du lightning, mais bon, à voir, en remplacement haste par herald of thunder + arctic armour, innervate et le shock sera surement gratos


Bah du coup on joue pas du tout la même chose !  ::ninja:: 
Je trouve qu'ice crash va particulièrement bien avec le leech INSTANTANÉ (en caps par ce que c'est un peu l'opposé de constant hein :° ) vu qu'il fait deux explosions en plus de l'attaque donc autant de sources de dégâts qui vont leech ET j'ai des sorts en CwDT à côté (vortex, ice/shock nova) qui me remontent bien la vie aussi.

Seconde grosse différence entre les deux compétences : cyclone c'est 50% de added damage (avec, heureusement, 50% more attack speed), alors que Ice Crash c'est 200% de added damage. Je n'ai pas fait les calculs pour voir à partir de quand l'un est mieux que l'autre mais l'idée là est de stack du added damage pour profiter du boost de dégâts : flat cold sur l'arme, added cold/lightning de ice bite/innervate, herald of ice/lightning, wrath/anger auras, added cold/ice support gems... Et puis cyclone ça fait pas plein de glace à l'écrn !  ::ninja:: 

Pour la conversion, je ne parlais pas de ça, mais des gemmes qui se basent sur les dégâts physiques. Avec cette hache on n'a pas de conversion mais du flat cold, et pas de boost physique, donc tout ce qui se baserait sur les dégâts physique d'origine n'apporte que peu de bonus (added fire, hatred, melee physical damage). Non pas par ce qu'on converti peu, mais par ce qu'on n'a pas de gros dégâts physiques.

Innervate me semble trop spécifique pour être mise sur une skill de contre attack, en tout cas seule : il faut tuer un ennemi shocked toutes les 4 secondes. Par contre ça peut être plus efficace déjà si on rajoute par exemple un culling sur la skill secondaire (vengeance ou dans mon cas un des sorts en CwDT). 
Hypothermia je l'avais carrément oubliée, à voir sur un boss si on chill assez correctement ça peut être un bon boost.
La cold penetration je ne pense pas la prendre : y'a des nodes sur l'arbre plus les curses (elemental weakness ou frostbite) plus frost bomb (réduction resistance et anti regen). Certaines sont non spécifiques comme les passifs sur l'arbre "attacks skill penetrate XX% resistance" ou elemental weakness (baisse toutes les résistances), du coup si je reste sur une optique cold + lightning ça peut être mieux. 

Comme dit, je n'ai encore fait aucun calcul, je regarde juste le tooltip de base et avec boost, ça varie énormément.




> Et là paf, dans la map Grotto - une diviner strongbox. Emu par tant de beauté, je lui met une alch dans le derche et roule ma poule - plus d'une douzaine de cartes, plus le loot de trois exiles.
> 
> Et bin, macache de The Taming. Comme le disais Yoda "Rare cette carte est, p'tit biloute."


Donc du coup :
-les cartes spécifiques sont plus rares
-la rareté d'une carte dépend aussi de son contenu et donc celle là est plus rare
-la rareté d'une carte dépend aussi de la disponibilité de sa récompense, là tu as un unique spécifique à une ligue : donc plus rare
-en plus d'être spécifique à une ligue (enfin deux : nemesis et domination), cet anneau là est un craft à partir de 3 anneaux spécifiques à une ligue

Du coup tu cherches la carte d'un item rare crafté à partir de 3 anneaux spécifiques à une league eux même pariculièrement rares (enfin un "commun", un rare et un très rare). Donc forcément, tu peux te toucher ton rng longtemps avant de choper la carte.  :;): 




> J'ai donné aussi !
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Il l'avait fait et c'est une belly donc level 50+.
> 
> Cette remarque sur la qualité, c'est sourcé ou c'est une légende ?


Je confirme les dires des autres coins², le coût de la qualité c'est vieux... et le wiki confirme : 0.11 quand ça a été intégré, et ça bouffait la qualité au passage, 2.2 pour que ça ne consomme plus la qualité (mais un peu plus dur à faire). 

Et une Belly c'est lvl46 donc le ilvl peut déjà de base être inférieur à 50 ET on peut l'avoir via prophéties/divination cards du coup elle peut avoir un ilvl inférieur. (exemple du même type : des kaom's heart lvl33 via la box unique...)

----------


## Chan

Coin !
Après 4 années d'absence sur le jeu (j'ai stoppé alors qu'il n'y avait que 3 actes et sans le boss de ce dernier), je me remets dessus. 
Alors ya mass de nouveautés mais quelque chose de mignon, du coup j'ai tenté le labyrinthe. Je suis Shadow lvl 37 et je me fais défoncer la tronche par Izuro. C'est trop tôt ? Ya une technique avec les 4 statues ? 
J'ai vu qu'il y avait des ascendants, voilà pourquoi je voulais tenter ce labyrinthe. 
Autrement je continue les actes, je vais me taper le boss de l'acte 3.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est un peu tot, izaro faut connaitre ses mécaniques vite fait, il est buffé à chaque rencontre et tu as un choix: tu tues le buff ou tu laisses vivre le buff, si tu laisse vivre le buff il va etre méga dangereux mais t'auras une clef en récompense.

Donc essaye de voir comment désactiver les buffs si tu galères trop, sachant qu'il a été grandement simplifié en difficulté normale, donc ça devrait passer. Il fait beaucoup de dégâts physiques, c'est bien d'avoir de quoi se protéger (endurance charge, arctic armour, decoy totem, chaos golem, enfeeble, molten shell, block, determination, armour etc.)

Je te conseille de finir l'act 3, de farmer Dried Lake Act 4 pour un lvl 40+ et d'aller fumer Izaro

Si t'as un movement skill c'est plus simple aussi, il est assez lent

----------


## Yamayo

:haha:  le gros fail (je vous laisse trouver, c'est pas bien difficile)

----------


## alogos

@CMP
Wouh, j'avais zappé que le bonus d'elemental était pas spécifique à l'arme !
Du coup, go mettre plein de cwdt aussi  ::P: 
Le problème de Ice Crash qui me gène, c'est surtout son 20% less attack speed
Si on fait les calculs rapidement :
Cyclone : 0.56 (base) x 1.5 (vitesse) x 2 (deux attaques par spin) = 1.68
Ice Crash : 2.08 (base) x 0.8 (vitesse) = 1.66
Donc bon... couci-couça... mais 4 fois plus de touche = 4 fois moins de temps entre chaque proc du leech. C'est pas sans défaut non plus... me suis pris un bear trap et j'étais comme un con à rien pouvoir faire... (sur charged dash, c'est horrible)
Hyporthermia, c'est du easy win avec vortex en cwdt (déjà prévu mais pas encore eu le temps).
Bien sûr : Innervate sera avec Culling Strike et même fortify, j'ai pas décidé du setup final.

@Chan-MichMuch 
https://sites.google.com/view/poefr/...nde/labyrinthe

----------


## Zerger

Question, les capacités qui filent un buff de type "if condition recently". Ce fameux recently, il a une valeur précise?

----------


## Ghostwise

> Question, les capacités qui filent un buff de type "if condition recently". Ce fameux recently, il a une valeur précise?


Quatre secondes, IIRC.

----------


## Kamikaze

S'marqué en petit en gris dans le tree et autres, ouais c'est 4 secondes

----------


## Zerger

Thx ! j'arrivais pas à trouver sur le wiki, j'ai pas cherché au bon endroit

----------


## Jalkar

la meilleure video sur les mécaniques d'Izaro et de loin:




Ce mec à plein d'autre video expliquant les mécaniques des bosses, c'est très clair, et très efficace

----------


## CaMarchePas

> S'marqué en petit en gris dans le tree et autres, ouais c'est 4 secondes


Ou en appuyant sur "alt".  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> @CMP
> Wouh, j'avais zappé que le bonus d'elemental était pas spécifique à l'arme !
> Du coup, go mettre plein de cwdt aussi 
> Le problème de Ice Crash qui me gène, c'est surtout son 20% less attack speed
> Si on fait les calculs rapidement :
> Cyclone : 0.56 (base) x 1.5 (vitesse) x 2 (deux attaques par spin) = 1.68
> Ice Crash : 2.08 (base) x 0.8 (vitesse) = 1.66
> Donc bon... couci-couça... mais 4 fois plus de touche = 4 fois moins de temps entre chaque proc du leech. C'est pas sans défaut non plus... me suis pris un bear trap et j'étais comme un con à rien pouvoir faire... (sur charged dash, c'est horrible)
> Hyporthermia, c'est du easy win avec vortex en cwdt (déjà prévu mais pas encore eu le temps).
> Bien sûr : Innervate sera avec Culling Strike et même fortify, j'ai pas décidé du setup final.


Si tu comptes x2 pour cyclone, compte x3 pour ice crash, il a 3 phases hein !  ::P:  
Et oui le coup du je suis bloqué je peux rien faire m'a fait ne plus aimer Cyclone (bien que je ne l'ai pas testé en 3.0 avec ses changements) ou dans le genre le multystrike sur sunder qui te lock le perso trop longtemps à mon gout !  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

On parle bien de la période jusqu'à quand le buff peut s'appliquer, pas de la durée du buff?

Genre là, faut crier toutes les 4 secondes si tu veux garder le buff?

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais, la période, pas le buff https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Recently




> refers to the past four seconds


La durée d'un buff est systématiquement indiqué en haut dans la barre de buff, sauf peut-être les offerings (flesh offering etc.) avec l'ascend nécro je crois (à moins qu'ils aient corrigé depuis)

Ah oui totem duration et clone duration n'est pas affiché non plus (mais ce sont pas des buffs), minion en général c'est uniquement indiqué dans le tooltip du skill

----------


## Fredox

> Coin !
> Après 4 années d'absence sur le jeu (j'ai stoppé alors qu'il n'y avait que 3 actes et sans le boss de ce dernier), je me remets dessus. 
> Alors ya mass de nouveautés mais quelque chose de mignon, du coup j'ai tenté le labyrinthe. Je suis Shadow lvl 37 et je me fais défoncer la tronche par Izuro. C'est trop tôt ? Ya une technique avec les 4 statues ? 
> J'ai vu qu'il y avait des ascendants, voilà pourquoi je voulais tenter ce labyrinthe. 
> Autrement je continue les actes, je vais me taper le boss de l'acte 3.


Même cas que toi pour l'expérience de jeu, je m'y suis mis sérieusement il y a quelques jours ! Pour Izaro, c'est passé assez facilement, j'étais level 34 avec le stuff que j'avais trouvé (pas de mega equip optimisé donc). Je suis pas un expert mais mon totem m'avait bien aidé (Ancestral Warchief), pas tellement pour les dégâts mais plus pour éviter que les mobs/boss me focus continuellement. Comme a dit Kamikaze, il est assez lent donc c'est plutôt facile d'esquiver ses gros coups. Après vu que c'est un labyrinthe, faut survivre assez longtemps pour avoir le temps de repérer ses patterns si tu regardes pas de vidéos ou quoi, mais c'est relativement jouable  :;): 

J'en profite pour poser une question, vu que j'avais pris un pack à l'époque de la closed beta apparemment (j'ai un kiwi pet et 250 coins sur le shop). J'achète quoi avec mes 250 coins ?  ::happy2:: 

J'ai regardé un peu le shop et j'avais préparé cette petite liste:

- Currencies Tab
- Essence Tab
- 3 Premium Tab
- 1 Upgrade to Premium Tab

Ça vous semble correct ou est-ce qu'il y a plus intéressant à prendre ? Je découvre encore le jeu (Acte 6) donc je sais pas trop si mes choix sont pertinents. Merci !

----------


## Kamikaze

Regarde le divination tab, il est mega cool. Sinon ouais Currency tab et au moins un premium tab en mega priorité, pour pouvoir trade.

----------


## Ghostwise

Ca me semble une bonne utilisation pour 250 funbucks. La currency tab en particulier, c'est le grand confort sièges cuirs et porte-gobelet.

----------


## Isdrydge

Si tu n'es pas pressé, il y a des promos régulières sur les stash donc tu peux en profiter.

----------


## Ghostwise

> Regarde le divination tab, il est mega cool.


C'est quoi l'avantage comparé à un tab ordinaire ? Il n'y a pas tant de cartes différentes que ça, et les les cartes que tu gardes empilées sans les utiliser chez Tasumi.com y'en a pas tant que ça (Her Mask étant le plus fréquent).

----------


## Exureris

Bon j'ai enfin fini l'histoire hier. (en league SC) Ce sont surtout les adds de Kitava qui m'ont défoncé régulièrement, ses autres patterns ça allait. Enfin bon je vais me stuffer et attaquer les maps et essayer de battre mon record (level 86), c'est pas gagné :D

J'espère avoir le courage de franchir le pas et de faire du hardcore. Peut être tester un gladiateur durant cette saison pour voir comment procéder et le faire sérieusement durant la prochaine league ^^

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu vois les artworks des cartes en gros

C'est joli  ::ninja::

----------


## Fredox

Merci pour les réponses rapides  :;):  J'avais hésité oui pour le Divination Tab mais je n'avais pas dropé de cartes encore, j'en ai eu une depuis que j'ai commencé l'acte 6, je me disais que c'était pas aussi courant que ça par rapport au reste. Et vu le système des cartes aussi, c'est pas trop fait pour en garder des stacks et des stacks.

----------


## Kamikaze

Oui























Mais c'est joli

----------


## Ghostwise

Sinon tu peux aussi t'acheter des machins cosmétiques flashy qui brillent et qui font pimpon, histoire de faire laguer les petites configurations quand ils sont en ville. Et d'éclater de rire grassement quand ils vont se refugier dans leur hideout pour pouvoir ranger leur stash à plus de 20 FPS.

----------


## Fredox

Je vais d'abord faire au plus utile avant de penser au cosmétique et trucs qui font jolis  :^_^:

----------


## Chan

Merci tout le monde pour les conseils et pour le lien  ::): 
Bon j'ai pas de totem mais je vais persévérer, le labyrinthe ça prend que 2mn jusqu'au boss. Je compte quand même terminer l'acte et comme dit Kamikaze avec un lvl 40 et sûrement un meilleur stuff ça passera tranquille (et espérer récupérer toutes les clefs).

----------


## Kamikaze

> Je vais d'abord faire au plus utile avant de penser au cosmétique et trucs qui font jolis


T'es sûr?  ::trollface:: 

Regarde ce magnifique petit espace, couleur gold avec des espace pour un alignement optimal des autres tabs pour le currency, divination tab clair et aéré, espace en terrasse, agréable pour toute la famille

Tab premium de vente en vert, essence en couleur essence, beautiful

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Merci pour les réponses rapides  J'avais hésité oui pour le Divination Tab mais je n'avais pas dropé de cartes encore, j'en ai eu une depuis que j'ai commencé l'acte 6, je me disais que c'était pas aussi courant que ça par rapport au reste. Et vu le système des cartes aussi, c'est pas trop fait pour en garder des stacks et des stacks.


Moins de 3 semaines sur la ligue harbinger, en ne jouant pas tant que ça comparé à mes habitudes, et pas intensément/farm non plus, et j'ai du croisé 4 diviners box et rendu tous mes sets avant ceux du jour :


Quand y'a des soldes sur les stashs t'as généralement le 4 stash en sold : essence, div cards, quad tab, currencies avec l'une d'elle gratos.
Currencies est indispensable, c'est 5000 unités par cases, je te laisse compter le nombre de slots que ça peut représenter. Essence ça se discute vu leur faible fréquence hors league essence/legacy. Quad tab c'est du confort pour faire des recettes chaos / ranger le brun à garder / trade en grosse quantité mais totalement dispensable. Divination tab est pour moi le plus utile après les currencies, en plus d'être bien pratique (slider de taille des icônes + filtre pour tout afficher ou que les possédées ou que les stacks complets ou que celles que tu n'as pas).





> On parle bien de la période jusqu'à quand le buff peut s'appliquer, pas de la durée du buff?
> 
> Genre là, faut crier toutes les 4 secondes si tu veux garder le buff?


Plus précisément : récently désigne toujours les 4 dernières secondes. Ensuite c'est la formulation de la phrase qui indique comment fonctionne le bonus.
Dans le cas de la hache, il est actif tant que tu as utilisé un warcry dans les 4 dernières secondes, si ça fait plus de 4 secondes depuis la dernière utilisation d'un warcry, tu perds le obnus.
Autre mécanique à prêter attention : la hache donne un bonus de dégâts élémentaire, mais il n'y a pas d'icône de buff, ça ne parle pas de buff, donc il n'y a à priori aucun moyen d'augmenter la durée à prendre en compte ou l'effet du bonus, c'est une stat supplémentaire. (en théorie car parfois certains bonus sont des buffs qui n'ont pas encore d'icône, et parfois certaines interactions ont lieu alors qu'elles ne devraient pas).

----------


## Fredox

Haha, c'est vrai que c'est sympa visuellement :D Bon après, c'est vrai aussi que je n'ai pas eu énormément d'Essence jusqu'à présent. Voilà, c'est malin vous me faites hésiter maintenant  ::(:  Je vais voir pour attendre d'éventuelles soldes du coup, ça sera sûrement plus intéressant, en espérant que ça arrive assez régulièrement.

----------


## Ghostwise

Pour moi l'intérêt de la tab essence c'est qu'il est fort ardu de les distinguer visuellement, les essences. Au moins dans la tab elles sont rangées par type, par niveau, etc.

Sans ça c'est un merdier multicolore informe et tu n'utilises rien cause que tu trouves que dalle.

----------


## Ghostwise

'tain, je suis vraiment le Jean Lefèbvre du boss fight...

Mais bon, Doedre down sur mon Juggernaut, ding 57 malgré deux petits soucis sur Arakaali, et je peux donc équiper mon marteau rigolo.



(Sérieux, à chaque leap slam elle me balance son blast, l'araignée... et moi je suis en l'air, je peux pas esquiver... y'a un tell quand elle balance ses rayons noirs de mandibules ?)

----------


## Enyss

En parlant de skin, j'aime beaucoup le set outlaw+ skin d'un casque de type Mind cage sur sorc :



Avec SRS Raven, ça doit être fun  ::):

----------


## Ghostwise

En parlant de MTX, je suis encore plus content d'avoir fait mes 12 achievements sur la League, puisque ça permet de rendre gratuitement le casque ridicule préféré des Raging Spirits... moins ridicule.



Même si à l'origine c'était plus pour ma witch lightning/cold.

----------


## Kamikaze

Petite map Harbinger T15, marrante et l'xp est fat

Mais j'ai du mal à voir l'intérêt de la roll en T15? Plus de loot? Ou c'est juste vraiment pour l'xp?

----------


## ERISS

Y a un truc que j'ai pas compris, c'est comment on assigne les skills aux touches (souris et azert), sans que ça foute le bordel dedans quand on swap d'arme et qu'on soit obligé de réassigner.. (les icônes à droite à côté de la mana)

----------


## Leybi

> Mais j'ai du mal à voir l'intérêt de la roll en T15? Plus de loot? Ou c'est juste vraiment pour l'xp?


Yep, l'xp de la T15 est dingue. Je fais 80mi par heure au lv 93... Y'a des rotations à 6 sur le chan global 820.

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...ge/1#p14784748

Le currency tab améliorer dans le prochain patch avec des modifs sur les harbings :

Donc l'orb of annulment gagne son slot (et vraisemblablement son arrivée dans le jeu standard après la ligue) ainsi que le slot pour les shards + les shards des currencies qu'on a déjà. Sur l'image on voit l'icone pour les perandus coin aussi. ^^

----------


## Enyss

> Sur l'image on voit l'icone pour les perandus coin aussi. ^^


C'est deja IG ça  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Petit Minotaure corrupted pour bien commencer la matinée, me reste Hydra et Chimera, je vais commencer par Chimera mais Hydra me fait trop peur. 115/126

Ensuite faudra que je vois si je peux vraiment gérer vaal temple avec ce build, DOT et chaos c'est ma faiblesse donc j'y crois moyen, c'est un coup à rip.

----------


## Jalkar

> Petite map Harbinger T15, marrante et l'xp est fat
> 
> Mais j'ai du mal à voir l'intérêt de la roll en T15? Plus de loot? Ou c'est juste vraiment pour l'xp?
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/08/23/b84...d9a9c4ff1f.png


J'ai fait la T10 hier, et en terme de loot et XP c'était assez ouf

(200M/H au lvl 85)

----------


## Ghostwise

> Y a un truc que j'ai pas compris, c'est comment on assigne les skills aux touches (souris et azert), sans que ça foute le bordel dedans quand on swap d'arme et qu'on soit obligé de réassigner.. (les icônes à droite à côté de la mana)


Je swap en permanence et j'ai pas de souci, mais parfois que la position de la gemme de skill active soit la même entre les deux alternatives joue un rôle.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon sinon GGG qui annonce une nouvelle extension pour Décembre, pas juste une league, nouvelle extension genre forsaken master ou ascendancy etc. ils disent clairement que ce sera pas aussi grand que FoO (normal) mais je me demande ce que ça va être. Beaucoup pensent Atlas 2.0 mais je suis pas sûr.




> ...we plan to get back onto this schedule with our next big release in the first week of December 2017. Rather than just a challenge league, this release will be a full expansion (though of course, not quite the same size as The Fall of Oriath!)...

----------


## Isdrydge

Petite map ce matin et très très beau loot, une très belle masse 1H je suis ravi, j'ai gagné 12k DPS sur sunder sans buff ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bon sinon GGG qui annonce une nouvelle extension pour Décembre, pas juste une league, nouvelle extension genre forsaken master ou ascendancy etc. ils disent clairement que ce sera pas aussi grand que FoO (normal) mais je me demande ce que ça va être. Beaucoup pensent Atlas 2.0 mais je suis pas sûr.


Ils avaient parlé de l'atlas sur une 3.1 ou un truc du genre non ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Je les vois mal juste étendre l'atlas, sans un petit twist. Quoiqu'il en soit ça sera cool, mais simplement ajouter des maps à l'atlas ça parait un peu fade pour GGG

----------


## Isdrydge

Ca peut s'accompagner d'autres choses. 

Mais en l'état c'est dommage d'avoir des nouveaux décors / actes sans les apercevoir dans l'atlas.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais grave, ça va pas arranger mon addiction tout ça  ::ninja:: 

J'ai trop envie de monter 40000 builds en ce moment c'est horrible

Surtout un Scion Totem Crit CI, un Raider Flicker Strike Discharge et un Juggernaut Heavy Strike avec Brass Dome, Mahori, Ryslatha's Coil et 2 Warden Brand, ou alors une version facebreaker, mais double warden brand, coil et threshold heavy strike c'est la base du truc. (ou alors 2 gros steel ring mais j'ai pas les thunes).

Je vais farm mino pour brass dome je pense

Et tenter d'optimiser mon blink mirror pour hall of grandmaster, niveau 71 là

----------


## Jalkar

Path of Exile : Cataclysm

 ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah ouais puis ces histoires de dual claw wild strike ça m'a chauffé, j'ai toujours voulu jouer wild strike et à l'époque je kiffais bien dual claw reave

----------


## alogos

Quel intérêt de jouer dual claw avec reave ? autant prendre un stack stick non ? j'ai loupé quelque chose je crois.
Pour ma part, j'ai fait un excel avec la liste des builds que je veux faire, ça s'arrête à 114  ::):  
yapluka...

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah déjà autant que le stat stick soit une claw pour bénéficier des buffs du tree, et reave alterne à chaque coup, donc tu peux avoir une claw dps et une autre ailment/utility, aussi ça peut cogner très fort si tu penses ton setup pour elemental equilibrium

----------


## Ghostwise

Voui, l'approche avec le stats stick c'était à l'époque où le crit était plus facile à cumuler.

----------


## Yamayo

On dirait tellement une div card  ::love::

----------


## Alrinach

Vivement le 25 pour écouter le bousin ;p

Je viens de me prendre une déco serveur dans la tronche en HC au milieu d'un pack. Je serre les fesses pour mon perso et je me reco sur le serveur ;o

----------


## Kamikaze

inb4 rip

----------


## Ghostwise

Ca fait plus d'une heure qu'on l'entend plus, doit être mort.

----------


## Alrinach

Nop j'ai eu du cul. Mon perso était en ville peinard  ::P: .

----------


## Ghostwise

Et nous qu'on se faisait un sang d'encre.

----------


## curunoir

Coin !

J'ai commencé le jeu sur cette 3.0 ! J'aime beaucoup, pour l'instant je suis un peu en mode no brain un guide pour monter un sorcier Arc. Je découvre petit à petit les mécaniques du jeu, j'en suis à l'acte 7 pour le moment. J'ai une petite question sur les gemmes corrompues, qu'est-ce que ça implique en gros ? Ce sont des gemmes avec des effets en plus, des restrictions ? Je dis ça parce que j'ai loot la gemme Arc en corrompue et comme elle est au coeur du build que je suis je me demande si c'est intéressant de l'utiliser à la place de la nomale.

Au plaisir de vous lire !  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Les Vaal gems requierent un certain nombre de kill (souls/âmes) avant d'être utilisées, donc c'est très particulier. Je crois que c'est 64 mobs à tuer pour 1 charge une fois l'act 10 fini.

Donc c'est rarement viable en skill principal, sauf setup particulier (notamment vaal spark, fireball, ground slam)

Pour Arc tu peux oublier, le seul truc qui existe est hyper tordu je crois, à base de Writhing Jar et Southbound pour avoir un arc qui ricoche à l'infini entre les vers et le boss

----------


## Ploufito

J'ai jamais réussi à faire marcher vaal immortal call d'ailleurs, âmes ou non

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est 1 de vie garanti, pas invulnérable, il marche bien normalement, mais tu peux pas l'avoir en CWDT, self cast uniquement

----------


## Ghostwise

Quand une gemme Vaal est équipée tu la vois se remplir, et quand elle est pleine elle palpite.

Vaal Arc c'est un bouton "oh shit" quand tu es noyé sous les monstres *et* que tu as beaucoup de lightning/spell damage. Pour les breach, à la rigueur....

Mais l'arc de base, bien monté, suffit pour nettoyer à peu près tout les mobs normaux en deux coups de cuillère à pot.

----------


## Ghostwise

Je teste le levelling avec le build standard Scorching Ray / Righteous Fire façon Ziggy D (enfin, surtout Scorching Ray à bas niveau), et mon seul unique un peu notable est Pyre.

Hé bé ça marche étonnement bien. Evidemment il y'a plus rapide, mais le maniement est sympa et c'est un bon mélange de puissance de feu et de solidité même en quasi-SSF.

----------


## Ploufito

> C'est 1 de vie garanti, pas invulnérable, il marche bien normalement, mais tu peux pas l'avoir en CWDT, self cast uniquement


Ah self cast uniquement, ok merci

----------


## Ghostwise

Ah merdasse, les bijoux uniques pour viabiliser Glacial Hammer sont pas une récompense de quête.

----------


## ERISS

> le swap d'armes: parfois que la position de la gemme de skill active soit la même entre les deux alternatives joue un rôle.


Okay merci, je suis pas sûr de toujours avoir bien compris comment on fait pour que ça marche bien, mais il y a eu du mieux. Un up si ça peut être utile à d'autres.

----------


## Isdrydge

Vosu avez Shape quelle map les gens ?

Pour la T13 j'hésite entre Shore et Atoll par exemple.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Vosu avez Shape quelle map les gens ?
> 
> Pour la T13 j'hésite entre Shore et Atoll par exemple.


Les deux sont sympas. La différence c'est que sur shore t'as plus de density et Atoll bah tu fonces comme un teubé en ligne droite. Shape celle que tu préfères.

----------


## Jalkar

Purée les BeachHead Map, l'xp de DINGUE dedans  ::XD:: 
level 88, je fais la version T15, j'ai pris 40% sur la map sachant que sur la 2e moitié un pote plus haut niveau s'est incrusté et m'a donc piquer un peu d'xp
167M/H en tooltip

Pour les sahper orb c'est comme tu le sent, perso j'ai tendance à changer de shaper orb à chaque ligue pour pas m'emmerder (j'aime pas chain la meme map en boucle)

et tu as 2 shaper orb pour les maps T13 (Oba's curse + High Garden) donc tu n'es pas obligé de choisir ; ::):

----------


## Yshuya

Pour le 6link , je sais qu'il n'y a pas de règle mais vous faites comment ? Vous amassez un stock conséquent ou vous y aller au petit bonheur la chance ?

----------


## Ghostwise

Je ne serais pas surpris si la plupart des gens se le procuraient en trade...

Mais bon, je me dis que réussir tous les jours la daily de Vorici pendant deux mois et demi permet d'acheter 1,500 fusings. Certes, il va falloir pas loin de 5,000 jeweller's, mais ifoskifo.

----------


## Ploufito

> Je ne serais pas surpris si la plupart des gens se le procuraient en trade...
> 
> Mais bon, je me dis que réussir tous les jours la daily de Vorici pendant deux mois et demi permet d'acheter 1,500 fusings. Certes, il va falloir pas loin de 5,000 jeweller's, mais ifoskifo.


Tu nous préviendras quand tu l'auras monté 8, qu'on puisse l'utiliser  ::ninja::

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Tu nous préviendras quand tu l'auras monté 8, qu'on puisse l'utiliser


Pas besoin... le lvl 7 suffit pour le 6L.  :;): 

Et pour la mission, pas besoin de la réussir pour avoir le refresh du shop... perso, une fois lvl 7 je passe mon temps à utiliser la commande "abandon_daily". C'est plus rapide ! ::happy2::

----------


## Yshuya

> Pas besoin... le lvl 7 suffit pour le 6L. 
> 
> Et pour la mission, pas besoin de la réussir pour avoir le refresh du shop... perso, une fois lvl 7 je passe mon temps à utiliser la commande "abandon_daily". C'est plus rapide !


Et level 6 pour acheter les fusings.

----------


## Exureris

fun fact: En 70 level je n'ai jamais rencontré Vorici donc je ne peux même pas utiliser son craft T_T

----------


## GUESH

> Vosu avez Shape quelle map les gens ?
> 
> Pour la T13 j'hésite entre Shore et Atoll par exemple.



Shore pour : la densité, le bon layout, le boss facile, la possibilité de caser plein de sextants. Je rappelle en outre qu'il y a deux Shaper's Orb pour le tier 8.





Je joins à nouveau ce lien.

----------


## sinedb

La vielle loose, je drop un orange, ce qui arrive une fois toutes les 24h, deco serveur avant que je le ramasse......

----------


## Safo

Le shaper c'est la conso pour augmenter le niveau global d'une map bas niveau c'est ca?

----------


## Isdrydge

> Shore pour : la densité, le bon layout, le boss facile, la possibilité de caser plein de sextants. Je rappelle en outre qu'il y a deux Shaper's Orb pour le tier 8.
> 
> Je joins à nouveau ce lien.



Je l'utilise ce lien mais shore n'est pas listé mais semble être l'une des meilleures options  ::): 

EDIT : globalement sur les derniers retours du post, shore est "garbage"  ::):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> La vielle loose, je drop un orange, ce qui arrive une fois toutes les 24h, deco serveur avant que je le ramasse......


C'était surement de la merde. Et tu peux toujours le récupérer, il est toujours là après ta déco.

----------


## GUESH

> Je l'utilise ce lien mais shore n'est pas listé mais semble être l'une des meilleures options 
> 
> EDIT : globalement sur les derniers retours du post, shore est "garbage"


Je n'ai pas fait de Shore depuis une bonne semaine, il y a peut-être eu une modification depuis.
Fais quelques sessions sur les maps qui t'intéressent et décide en fonction.

----------


## Jalkar

au pire tu peux toujours annuler une shaper orb en créant une unshapping orb : 20 chisel + 5 regret au vendor

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Pour le 6 socket, faut pas oublier de passer l'armure en +20% qualité, ca augmente bcp les chances !

----------


## Alrinach

Oh encore une déco en HC ;p Mais cette fois, je ne peux pas me relog pour voir si mon perso est encore en vie !

Doit y avoir des serveurs down. Bon courage pour la vague de RIP ;o

----------


## Jalkar

> Oh encore une déco en HC ;p Mais cette fois, je ne peux pas me relog pour voir si mon perso est encore en vie !
> 
> Doit y avoir des serveurs down. Bon courage pour la vague de RIP ;o


perdu une beachead map T15... les serveurs ont rip quand je rentrai voir le boss... 20C dans le vent >_<

----------


## Xanthar

Hey les canards ! 

Dites moi j'y jouais à la beta ça remonte un peu.

La je reprends doucement, voir un peu tout le taff qui a été fait dessus. J'aurais une question toute con : A quel lvl on commence vraiment à peaufiner son stuff, à craft, à trade etc ? 

Je voudrais éviter le gachis de compo / temps surtout ...

A plus

----------


## Enyss

> J'aurais une question toute con : A quel lvl on commence vraiment à peaufiner son stuff, à craft, à trade etc ?


Je dirai dès que tu arrives en map pour le SC, c'est là que l'optimisation commence vraiment. Mais acheter 2-3 trucs pour se faciliter le leveling, ça ne peut pas faire de mal

----------


## alogos

Les meilleurs affixes sont disponibles sur le ilvl 84, mais généralement, le bon stuff peut déjà se faire sur les tiers d'affixes précédent, ilvl 75, et garder le 84+ pour les end games craft.
Pour le trade, en leveling, dès que tu peine un peu, tu dépense deux trois sous, et t'es tranquil pour 10 level. Arriver 60-70, on commence à devoir caper ses res, et c'est pas trop faisables sans essences/master craft/trade.

La plupart du temps que tu perds en leveling est souvent dû à une volonté de vouloir butter tout les mobs alors que l'on peut skip tout les blancs et rares trop fort. Le secret est d'investir dans des bottes rapides et du stuff pour one shot les gros pack.

----------


## Kamikaze

lvl 60/68 tu peux commencer à dépenser pour finir l'act 10 et commencer à map (avoir max resistance elemental c'est le plus important 75/75/75, fire, cold, light). Ensuite y'aura une deuxième phase ou tu vas améliorer ton setup de mapping initial.

Avant ça c'est surtout des achats ponctuels si vraiment tu galères à finir les 10 actes.

lvl 60/68 c'est là ou tu peux équiper la très grande majorité du stuff et donc avoir ton setup complet, notamment en terme d'uniques, et c'est environ là où tu commences à mapper.

Le deuxième palier ça serait vers genre 80, notamment pour les bases high level comme les crystal belt, etc.

----------


## Zerger

Investir dès le début du jeu dans une bonne arme, ca aide bien aussi. Ca permet de tracer les premiers actes sans souci. Genre une Dreadarc, ca coute rien et et tu peux faire les 3-4 premiers actes avec sans souci

----------


## Ghostwise

J'ai réussi à me faire ce sacripant de Graveblood, je ne sais pas trop comment. Les boss d'invasion, ils sont un peu lourds.

----------


## Ghostwise

Et là j'ai testé pour vous le gros monstre double essence + possédé par un tormented warlord + sur une map de Zana faite alors que j'étais déjà sur une map.

C'était nul. Bonus de map + charges d'endurance à gogo + des boules de sang qui apparaissent partout et qui te bleed + des mines de feu (facilement une quinzaine à l'écran, en grappes).

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Et là j'ai testé pour vous le gros monstre double essence + possédé par un tormented warlord + sur une map de Zana faite alors que j'étais déjà sur une map.
> 
> C'était nul. Bonus de map + charges d'endurance à gogo + des boules de sang qui apparaissent partout et qui te bleed + des mines de feu (facilement une quinzaine à l'écran, en grappes).


En dessous de 10 essences, c'est trop facile ! (et à partir de 5 ça peut wipe un groupe instantanément  ::P:  )

----------


## Kamikaze

En l'an de grâce 24 Aout 2017 le décès de Thraacse, Gladiator top 381 de son état, lvl 94  :Emo: 

Mort en tentant de finir le 126/126 avec Putrid Cloister, il s'avère qu'il aurait du réviser un peu avant d'affronter le 3ème niveau du boss

Tu nous manqueras mais il était temps de changer de perso, on aura fait de la bonne route ensemble, je te garderai peut-être un peu en standard le temps de tester le Shaper en sacrifiant un perso qui fera descendre le set depuis mon stash. Il te manquait également Uber Atziri et Hall of Grandmaster pour la gloire complète.

C'est donc au tour de Phraact Blink Mirror de prendre la relève, build qui se devra de complèter les derniers bouts de l'atlas (Shaper, Chimera et Hydra corrupted, uber, grandmaster).

Et un reroll va arriver pour conserver l'équilibre Ying Yang, sûrement un Flicker Strike Discharge pour le fun ou mon fameux Scion Crit Totem CI.

Amen

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vous pouvez jeter un oeil au build glad complet (je considère que y'a vraiment plus rien à faire sur le perso, mis à part des trucs genre 1 6 link etc.)

https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...rix/characters

----------


## Lucioleman

Problème de connection résolu pour moi, voilà la manip que j'ai fais, si ça peut en aider certains : désinstallation puis réinstallation du jeu sur un disque dur externe (non SSD), Directx9, shadows sur OFF, et Amsterdam comme serveur. Difficile de savoir quelle solution a réglé le problème, dans le doute commencez par passer en Dx9 sans les ombres puis réinstall si ça fonctionne toujours pas !
3 heures de jeu sans déco !!!!!!!

----------


## Flipmode

En casu c'est sympa ce jeu ?

Vu qu'il est gratuit  ::ninja::

----------


## Jalkar

> https://farm1.static.flickr.com/582/...94fecbe5_b.jpg
> 
> En l'an de grâce 24 Aout 2017 le décès de Thraacse, Gladiator top 381 de son état, lvl 94 
> 
> Mort en tentant de finir le 126/126 avec Putrid Cloister, il s'avère qu'il aurait du réviser un peu avant d'affronter le 3ème niveau du boss
> 
> Tu nous manqueras mais il était temps de changer de perso, on aura fait de la bonne route ensemble, je te garderai peut-être un peu en standard le temps de tester le Shaper en sacrifiant un perso qui fera descendre le set depuis mon stash. Il te manquait également Uber Atziri et Hall of Grandmaster pour la gloire complète.
> 
> C'est donc au tour de Phraact Blink Mirror de prendre la relève, build qui se devra de complèter les derniers bouts de l'atlas (Shaper, Chimera et Hydra corrupted, uber, grandmaster).
> ...


GG pour le parcours  ::): 
Vu ton stuff je suis surpris que tu ne sois pas aller chercher un 6L, le reste de tes items sont niquel  ::):

----------


## Ghostwise

> En casu c'est sympa ce jeu ?


Oui, à moins de pas aimer les HnS, les morts-vivants et/ou les jeux compliqués.




> Vu qu'il est gratuit


Ceci étant dit si on aime bien on en vient assez rapidement à metre dix balles dans des onglets d'inventaire (dont un de currencies).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est donc au tour de Phraact Blink Mirror de prendre la relève


Ca m'intéressera de voir le build. J'adore blink/mirror arrow, j'en ai une des deux avec un +20% (via la carte de divi Doppelgänger) et j'ai récemment trouvé un Lioneye's Glare. Mais je n'ai plus aucune idée de comment monter ce genre de build (Scion pour avoir tous les skill durations ?)

----------


## Kamikaze

Necromancer, y'a encore plus de duration et de minion damage. 

Mon perso est quasi fini, manque plus que le stuff, tu peux le mater ici: http://poe-profile.info/profile/quaetrix/Phraact

----------


## Alrinach

> https://farm1.static.flickr.com/582/...94fecbe5_b.jpg
> En l'an de grâce 24 Aout 2017 le décès de Thraacse, Gladiator top 381 de son état, lvl 94 
> Amen


RIP

----------


## thomzon

RIP Kami

----------


## Isdrydge

RIP KAMI, beau parcours, pour moi qui débute sur PoE ca m'impressionne ton parcours que je n'ai pas encore atteint en SC !

J4ai jouais un build quasi identique hormis que je jouais soul taker pour avoir 3 auras sans enlighten. Excellent build, si je devais jouer en HC, c'est soit ca ou RF que je jouerai.

----------


## Yshuya

Joli Kami, pareil je suis épaté quand je vois le nombre de mort que j'ai sur mes perso en SC.

----------


## Ghostwise

> Mon perso est quasi fini, manque plus que le stuff, tu peux le mater ici: http://poe-profile.info/profile/quaetrix/Phraact


Ca a l'air fun, j'aime bien le coup du piège. Le long parcours de Dex vers la partie ranger fait un peu frémir, mais bon...

Tu as du empiler bcp d'accuracy en attendant de pouvoir équiper l'arc qui ne manque jamais ?

----------


## Isdrydge

Question conne : Pantheon 

Les upgrades : on peut avoir toutes les upgrades ou c'est une parmi les 3 pour les majors ?

Vous prendriez quoi pour un glad sunder classique ? Perso je penchais sur 
- MAJOR : Lunaris (trash) ou Solaris (boss)
- MINOR : Yugul ou Gruthkul

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Les upgrades : on peut avoir toutes les upgrades ou c'est une parmi les 3 pour les majors ?


Tu peux avoir les trois en même temps !  :;):

----------


## Jalkar

> Question conne : Pantheon 
> 
> Les upgrades : on peut avoir toutes les upgrades ou c'est une parmi les 3 pour les majors ?
> 
> Vous prendriez quoi pour un glad sunder classique ? Perso je penchais sur 
> - MAJOR : Lunaris (trash) ou Solaris (boss)
> - MINOR : Yugul ou Gruthkul


l'avantage du pantheon c'est qu'il peut évoluer au cas par cas.

Tu vas affronter un boss "Fire" ==> changement de pantheon pour réduire ses dmg  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

> Ca a l'air fun, j'aime bien le coup du piège. Le long parcours de Dex vers la partie ranger fait un peu frémir, mais bon...
> 
> Tu as du empiler bcp d'accuracy en attendant de pouvoir équiper l'arc qui ne manque jamais ?


Pour lvl up le mieux c'est Storm Cloud -> Death Harp -> Death Opus, avec faster attack au lieu de LMP quand tu prends death harp/opus.

Pas besoin d'accuracy, tes clones rateront un peu, mais pas grave. 

La lonte descente vers la dex c'est pour chopper toute la vie coté ranger et toutes les jewels sur le chemin, là c'est en plein milieu de création donc ça a l'air bizarre

----------


## Zerger

Blade Flurry c'est pas un peu fumé en l'état par rapport aux autres skills melee?

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> En casu c'est sympa ce jeu ?


Avis tardif : y a bon mais plus tu investis de temps, mieux c’est. Et prévois d’être bien paumé au départ (et après  :^_^: ).

-----

Il y a de ces builds quand même  ::lol:: 

(ne pas mettre le son à fond)




Et RIP pour le Thraacse de Kamikaze  ::sad::  94 et des muscles huilés quand même…

----------


## Kamikaze

La clear speed avec Blade Flurry est assez moisie et l'air de rien le skill est assez lent, donc bof, ça permet surtout d'avoir plus de dps (mais faut rester immobile -> dangereux).

Mais genre Mathil sur son dernier build montre bien la comparaison, il favorise largement Spectral Throw alors que son setup peut également utiliser blade flurry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3f45Wu07lU

Et si tu regardes le top gladiator tout le monde préfère Sunder

On est que 2 (dont moi) dans le top 500 à utiliser Blade Flurry au lieu de Sunder:

https://www.poebuilds.io/builds/hc?classParam=Gladiator

----------


## Zerger

Je repars sur un Raider max attack speed/life on hit, sauf que j'aimerais bien rajouter du poison pour bosster les dégats avec mes Wasp Nest, donc exit Molten Strike à cause de sa conversion en feu (fait chier car il multihit super bien). Du coup, j'hésitais entre Cylcone ou Dual Strike avec son jewel qui évite de foutre une melee splash dans le link. Mais là en testant Balde Flurry, c'est franchement pas mal. Quand on relache l'explosion, ca a bien l'air d'attaquer 6 fois de suite

----------


## Safo

> Et un reroll va arriver pour conserver l'équilibre Ying Yang, sûrement un Flicker Strike Discharge pour le fun


C'est quel genre de build ca?
FS je connais bien (un des skills que je préfère) mais pas associé à Discharge.
Ca se passe comment?

----------


## Kamikaze

Généralement tu associes simplement flicker strike à un générateur de charge on crit, du genre: https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Terminus_Est
Et tu peux rajouter à ça power charge on crit: https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Po...itical_Support

Et tu peux aussi ajouter le classique: https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Voll%27s_Devotion

Y'a plusieurs manière de faire donc vu que pas mal d'unique créent des charges, j'ai pas encore réfléchi à quel générateur choisir  ::o: 

T'as aussi bloodrage, assassin mark, poacher mark, etc. etc.

Dans les idées générales qui me chauffent y'a Ice Bite Support, et si possible jouer 1h Dague + Shield

Ou alors Terminus Est

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et tu cast discharge avec cast on crit

----------


## Jalkar

si tu joue en Raider tu as pas forcement besoin d'Ice Bite ou de Terminus Est pour généré tes charges, vu que le Raider à une chance "On Hit" direct et pas "On Kill"

Après Ice Bite + Blood Rage ca fait du 69+25% de chance de Frenzy on Kill, c'est assez violent en clear, mais en single target c'est le générateur du Raider qui prend la place

----------


## Kamikaze

Il marche que sur les rares/uniques celui du raider on hit (et c'est 20%)

----------


## Ghostwise

Mine de rien, le vrai avantage de Wanderlust, c'est que tu n'as plus besoin de stocker des pompes avec +% move speed pour le levelling. Elles peuvent te faire tout tes persos du début jusqu'au niveau environ 35...

----------


## Jalkar

> Il marche que sur les rares/uniques celui du raider on hit (et c'est 20%)


ah oui pardon et la scion a le même à 10% de chance  ::): 

je sais pas sur les vers de la Writhing Jar donne des charges, car en cas de long fight ca peut aider  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais les vers marchent sur du on kill (et crit, si tu crit sur eux)

----------


## Jalkar

pour du Flicker discharge la scion est peut être vraiment intéressant  ::): 

Assassin + raider, ca donne 20% de chance de generer une PC on hit contre les ennemis Full life + 10% de chance de generer des frenzy on hit contre rare/unique
+la voll's devotion  ::): 

en combo avec ice bite pour 70% on kill de base, (possibilité d'avoir les noeuds derrière Conduit qui te rajoute 12%)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Pour les builds Discharge, ya aussi un nouvelle unique (voir deux) qui est vraiment cool : Inya's Epiphany qui te file 25% de chance de te mettre full Power charge quand t'en gagne une ! Et l'autre qui semble pas mal, c'est la ceinture Harbinger : The Flow Untethered qui réduit tout les cooldowns y compris les cooldowns internes des skills (délai entre chaque cast on crit).

----------


## Wulfstan

Bon, je me suis remis à jouer récemment, mais via Steam, du coup compte différent. Je ne m'en suis pas trop ému jusqu'après avoir dépensé un peu de thunes sur un onglet et m'être dit "Mais, j'avais pas déjà dépensé de la thune sur mon ancien compte il y a deux ans ?". Du coup après m'être facepalmé de ma connerie, je joins le support pour demander s'il est possible de merger les deux comptes.

- On me demande de justifier de la propriété des deux comptes vi les id de transactions => pas de souci
- Le support me dit qu'il fait remonter ma demande au management => ok
- Le management me dit qu'ils ne pourront pas transférer les persos ou les objets => j'avais déjà transféré les objets moi-même en m'attendant à une telle réponse, et je me fous de mes anciens persos, donc ok
- Le management me dit finalement qu'ils ne transfèrent pas les micro-transactions (qui ne sont pas si micro que ça) entre deux comptes et qu'ils ne feront pas d'exception pour moi.

Mec, je sais que je suis un crétin et que je vous demandais de me rendre un service, que je n'avais rien à attendre de votre part, mais une semaine d'échange pour ça ? À moins que je ne remplisse pas certaines conditions secrètes (sommes dépensées, temps de jeu), pourquoi le support de premier niveau ne m'a pas répondu que ce n'était pas possible dés la première réponse ? Quelle grosse perte de temps pour vous.

----------


## Exureris

C'est bizarre ça, moi j'ai fait l'inverse j'avais commencé sous steam et j'étais ensuite passé en compte "normal" et ils m'avaient bidouillé un truc pour que je puisse garder le tout (mais ils m'avaient dit directement qu'ils ne pouvaient pas merger les comptes)

----------


## Safo

J'aimais bien la version Flicker Strike via Ignite avec une Oro's sacrifice dans le temps.
C'est assez original car les charges sont générées un peu différemment et il y a moyen d'avoir un perso en feu en permanence pour augmenter ses dégats avec les uniques qui vont bien.

Je ne sais pas ce que ca vaut avec Discharge mais ca doit etre viable là aussi surtout avec l'ascendancy du Scion via "inquisitor" ou "assassin".

----------


## Wulfstan

> C'est bizarre ça, moi j'ai fait l'inverse j'avais commencé sous steam et j'étais ensuite passé en compte "normal" et ils m'avaient bidouillé un truc pour que je puisse garder le tout (mais ils m'avaient dit directement qu'ils ne pouvaient pas merger les comptes)


Merger non, mais transférer les micro-transactions au moins. J'ai l'impression que c'est du cas par cas malgré ce qu'ils disent, mais je ne sais pas quels sont les critères...

----------


## Yshuya

> J'aimais bien la version Flicker Strike via Ignite avec une Oro's sacrifice dans le temps.
> C'est assez original car les charges sont générées un peu différemment et il y a moyen d'avoir un perso en feu en permanence pour augmenter ses dégats avec les uniques qui vont bien.
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce que ca vaut avec Discharge mais ca doit etre viable là aussi surtout avec l'ascendancy du Scion via "inquisitor" ou "assassin".


Il y a quelque problème de survie !  ::cry::

----------


## alogos

> Merger non, mais transférer les micro-transactions au moins. J'ai l'impression que c'est du cas par cas malgré ce qu'ils disent, mais je ne sais pas quels sont les critères...


Les comptes Steams qui sont mergés sont mergés avec un compte officiel du même nom... en gros : y a pas réellement deux comptes, mais un seul qui est pas traiter pareil.
Du coup, c'est une migration côté backend qui a lieu, et le compte officiel devient le même que le compte Steam.
Dans ton cas, t'as créé un deuxième compte. Et c'est connu et écrit depuis très longtemps qu'il n'y aura jamais de transfert entres comptes.
Ta situation était peut être pas super clair pour eux quand tu leur à annoncés, et ils sont de toute manière en surcharge depuis pas mal de temps (t'as du recevoir un message pour ça d'ailleurs) donc normal que ça prennent une semaine. D'autre part, pas sûr que le support de niveau 1 (comme on dit dans le milieu) soit suffisamment compétent pour avoir pu te dire niet dès le premier échange.

Bref, si t'as vraiment créé un deuxième compte, tu peux t'en prendre qu'à toi même...

----------


## Safo

> Il y a quelque problème de survie !


Pas nécessairement. Avec les passifs, uniques etc qui vont bien ca synergise bien pour se faire  ::): 

Et il y a moyen aussi de travailler avec des filets pour plus de sureté (type le passif qui vire le self-ignite quand la vie descend ou encore le faire manuellement via flask etc.)

----------


## Yshuya

Je suis en slayer avec ce genre de build et j'ai quelque problème de survie des one shot qui proviennent de nul part. (Genre le boss de Mao Kun)

----------


## Safo

Bah ca c'est un souci inhérent à ton build, pas au fait d'etre perma ignite.
Car ca n'OS pas pour le coup  ::P:

----------


## Wulfstan

> Les comptes Steams qui sont mergés sont mergés avec un compte officiel du même nom... en gros : y a pas réellement deux comptes, mais un seul qui est pas traiter pareil.
> Du coup, c'est une migration côté backend qui a lieu, et le compte officiel devient le même que le compte Steam.
> Dans ton cas, t'as créé un deuxième compte. Et c'est connu et écrit depuis très longtemps qu'il n'y aura jamais de transfert entres comptes.
> Ta situation était peut être pas super clair pour eux quand tu leur à annoncés, et ils sont de toute manière en surcharge depuis pas mal de temps (t'as du recevoir un message pour ça d'ailleurs) donc normal que ça prennent une semaine. D'autre part, pas sûr que le support de niveau 1 (comme on dit dans le milieu) soit suffisamment compétent pour avoir pu te dire niet dès le premier échange.
> 
> Bref, si t'as vraiment créé un deuxième compte, tu peux t'en prendre qu'à toi même...


Qu'est-ce que tu appelles créés un second compte ? Il y a deux ans, je suis passé par le site Path of Exile pour créer un compte et télécharger le jeu. Récemment je suis passé par Steam mais je n'ai pas eu l'impression d'avoir pu me logger avec mon ancien compte, plutôt qu'il y a eu login automatique. Je vois mal dans ce cas comment les deux comptes auraient pu avoir le même nom ?

Sinon, je m'en prends à moi-même, je le précise même deux fois dans mon message initial pour éviter ce genre de commentaire...

Pas eu de message de surcharge, et c'était plutôt rapide entre chaque échange, je relevais juste qu'ils avaient perdu beaucoup de temps (pour eux). Et oui, j'avais clairement énoncé ma situation dans mon premier mail, je fais rarement chier les supports donc quand je le fais, c'est proprement.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Clairement, je ne vois pas comment tu as fait... dans mon cas, je suis passé à la version Steam pour la 3.0 (depuis la première Beta fermée, j'étais avec le launcher du jeu). Et je n'ai eu aucun problème pour retrouver mon compte !
Je pense qu'il fallait que tu lies ton compte PoE avec ton compte Steam comme ça pas de problème de double compte. Il y a quelques temps, j'avais récupérer sur le market de Steam des mtxs exclusif à cette plateforme et j'avais donc lié mon compte PoE à Steam pour avoir accès à ces mtxs.  :;):

----------


## Wulfstan

Bhé je ne sais pas comment j'ai fait, j'ai dû rater l'option en lançant le jeu. :-/

----------


## Kamikaze

Pour la peine tu joueras le prochain build "glacial hammer, pillar of the caged god, conversion trap" de Ravine jusqu'au niveau 90

----------


## Wulfstan

Maaaais euuuuh, j'étais en train de monter un build basique "tornado shot - blast rain" pour me remettre dans le bain.  ::'(:

----------


## Ghostwise

Dîtes les jeunes, vous les utilisez les cartographer's sextants pour les maps blanches ? On en ramasse plus qu'avant, mais vu que je n'en ai jamais utilisé un seul je ne sais pas ce qui serait intelligent de faire avec eux.

----------


## Kamikaze

L'idée c'est de l'utiliser sur des blanches qui encadrent une shaped (rouge) de niveau élevé

Sinon va voir "Sextant Blocking" pour les trucs de pgm

----------


## pepito

Et en revendre 3 pour faire des jaunes si besoin.

----------


## Ghostwise

Bin j'ai bien fait de poser la question... cette histoire de blocking semble assez délicate en standard league, où les persos vont se succèder et progresser à travers les maps.

----------


## Ghostwise

Autre question de map. Il faut que je fasse Cavern, un Tier 1, mais j'ai bizarrement peu de maps Cavern.

Pour avoir de bonnes chances de trouver la map Cavern, il faut que je fasse les maps adjacentes (Factory, Waste Pool, Phantasmagoria) ?

----------


## alogos

C'est Tiers 3, et oui.

----------


## thomzon

Ce matin, je m'attaque tranquilou au lab Cruel lvl 53 avec ma raider Frost Blade, et paf le loot. Ma 2è depuis que je joue à PoE.



Ca fait plaisir, même si elles valent moins sur cette league  ::):

----------


## Ghostwise

Congrats. j'en ai pas vu la queue d'une en plus de 1,000 heures de PoE. :-)

----------


## GUESH

> Et en revendre 3 pour faire des jaunes si besoin.


Si tu n'as pas besoin de blancs et que tu veux des jaunes, trade.
Au marchand c'est du 3 blancs pour 1 jaune, auprès des joueurs c'est plus du 2.5 pour 1.
Pour les rouges c'est encore moins intéressant de passer par le PNJ : 3 jaunes ça fait 7.5 chaos alors qu'on peut acheter des rouges pour 4-4.5 chaos auprès des joueurs.

C'est un peu plus laborieux car il faut souvent passer par une conversion en chaos, mais quand tu en manipules de grandes quantités, ça vaut coup !




> Ce matin, je m'attaque tranquilou au lab Cruel lvl 53 avec ma raider Frost Blade, et paf le loot. Ma 2è depuis que je joue à PoE.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2017/08/26/e00...5c3c54a459.jpg
> 
> Ca fait plaisir, même si elles valent moins sur cette league


Pour l'instant, ça va monter !  ::):

----------


## Isdrydge

Question : qd on valide une map mais pas le bonus, on peut la relooter ou non ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Question : qd on valide une map mais pas le bonus, on peut la relooter ou non ?


Pour la looter faut faire une map adjacente ou l'avoir faite une fois (boss compris). Le bonus c'est pour les chances globales de loot du tiers +1/+2 indiqué au centre de l'atlas, pas pour le loot de la map elle même.

----------


## Ghostwise

Kitava acte 10 est quand même moins casse-bonbons avec le bonus de panthéon pour ignorer le burning ground.

----------


## Ghostwise

Bon, bin après 500 alterations, quelques augmentations et une exalt sur ma paire de titan gauntlets, je suis pas plus avancé.

J'ai eu une fois ce que je voulais (80+ de vie et 40+ sur une résistance) mais la passer en rare n'a ajouté que des merdes (genre +12 armure et +8% stun recovery). Sigh.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Bon, bin après 500 alterations, quelques augmentations et une exalt sur ma paire de titan gauntlets, je suis pas plus avancé.
> 
> J'ai eu une fois ce que je voulais (80+ de vie et 40+ sur une résistance) mais la passer en rare n'a ajouté que des merdes (genre +12 armure et +8% stun recovery). Sigh.


J'espère que t'es en SSF.  ::P:

----------


## alogos

L'Annulement ! L'Annulemen ! L'Annulement !
or no balls :P

----------


## Ghostwise

> J'espère que t'es en SSF.


En quasi-SSF, mais je me permet de trader quand c'est un unique indispensable pour monter un build qui me fait envie. :-)

----------


## Ghostwise

> Necromancer, y'a encore plus de duration et de minion damage. 
> 
> Mon perso est quasi fini, manque plus que le stuff, tu peux le mater ici: http://poe-profile.info/profile/quaetrix/Phraact


Ach, tout tes profils sont repassés en private, j'aurais du prendre mes notes avant...  ::sad:: 

Est-il possible d'avoir une URL pastebin pour Path of Building pour le build blink-mirror ? Ou sont-ce des données trop sensibles que l'Ennemi pourrait dérober à la Nation ?

Merci.

----------


## Kamikaze

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1422529

Y'a un bug mtx sur blink mirror maintenant, les clones n'ont plus les mtx de l'arme du perso :/

Unplayable.

----------


## Ghostwise

Ah les fumiers. On leur fera payer, au nom de tout ce qui est juste et bon.

----------


## Ghostwise

> J'espère que t'es en SSF.


Au lieu de vous marrer, disez moi si quelque chose ne va pas :
 je prend des gants force, pour avoir les bons slots pour mon Leap Slam. c'est une base titan gauntlet, item level 72. ce qui signifie qu'elle a accès au meilleur niveau de +life (80-89), et à un niveau de résistance très raisonnable (autour de 42%). objectif: plus de 80% de life, au moins une résistance à 40% (idéalement deux) et un truc pas trop naze derrière (cast speed, armour, etc.). je passe la qualité à 20% tant qu'ils sont blancs. transmu, puis des centaines d'altération pour avoir les modificateurs désirés. De temps en temps il n'y en a qu'un mais qui est bon, donc augmentation. quand j'ai quelque chose avec ma life et mes résistances, je tente un Exalt. qui donne des affixes supplémentaires que c'est de la marde. Scouring et on recommence.

Conclusion à ce stade - injouable à moins d'un énorme coup de moule. Crafter une base blanche a bien trop peu de chances de produire des préfixes et suffixes qui vont bien. J'aurais mieux fait de tout filer à Elreon pour qu'il me donne des Jewellers.

Curieusement, cette conclusion n'était *pas* vraie quand j'ai crafté mes bâtons 5L. Je n'ai pas eu de vrai souci à obtenir des +2 lightning ou feu rares avec des affixes pas mal, et ce sur trois staffs différents. D'ailleurs c'est pour ca que je me suis lancé dans cette histoire de gantelets.

----------


## Khamshinn

Salut les canards !

Je me tourne vers vous pour des conseils. Pour une fois j'ai un perso qui tient "plutôt" la route. Mais j'ai envie d'apprendre encore plus pour qu'il passe dans la catégorie des vrais grands !
En résumé, je joue Gladiator Charged Dash pour les packs et Dual Strike sur les Boss.

Voici mon Skill Tree :
https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...erName=Tanokan

Et voici le lien vers mon stuff :
https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...ile/Khamshinn/   (Le perso c'est Tanokan !)


Je suis preneur d'à peu près tous les conseils et avis !  ::): 
Merci les canards ! <3

----------


## Zephy

> Au lieu de vous marrer, disez moi si quelque chose ne va pas :
>  je prend des gants force, pour avoir les bons slots pour mon Leap Slam. c'est une base titan gauntlet, item level 72. ce qui signifie qu'elle a accès au meilleur niveau de +life (80-89), et à un niveau de résistance très raisonnable (autour de 42%). objectif: plus de 80% de life, au moins une résistance à 40% (idéalement deux) et un truc pas trop naze derrière (cast speed, armour, etc.). je passe la qualité à 20% tant qu'ils sont blancs. transmu, puis des centaines d'altération pour avoir les modificateurs désirés. De temps en temps il n'y en a qu'un mais qui est bon, donc augmentation. quand j'ai quelque chose avec ma life et mes résistances, je tente un Exalt. qui donne des affixes supplémentaires que c'est de la marde. Scouring et on recommence.
> 
> Conclusion à ce stade - injouable à moins d'un énorme coup de moule. Crafter une base blanche a bien trop peu de chances de produire des préfixes et suffixes qui vont bien. J'aurais mieux fait de tout filer à Elreon pour qu'il me donne des Jewellers.
> 
> Curieusement, cette conclusion n'était *pas* vraie quand j'ai crafté mes bâtons 5L. Je n'ai pas eu de vrai souci à obtenir des +2 lightning ou feu rares avec des affixes pas mal, et ce sur trois staffs différents. D'ailleurs c'est pour ca que je me suis lancé dans cette histoire de gantelets.


J'ai perdu un oeil de chinois en voyant la première ligne , désolé je suis pas aller plus loin  ::ninja::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Au lieu de vous marrer, disez moi si quelque chose ne va pas :
>  je prend des gants force, pour avoir les bons slots pour mon Leap Slam. c'est une base titan gauntlet, item level 72. ce qui signifie qu'elle a accès au meilleur niveau de +life (80-89), et à un niveau de résistance très raisonnable (autour de 42%). objectif: plus de 80% de life, au moins une résistance à 40% (idéalement deux) et un truc pas trop naze derrière (cast speed, armour, etc.). je passe la qualité à 20% tant qu'ils sont blancs. transmu, puis des centaines d'altération pour avoir les modificateurs désirés. De temps en temps il n'y en a qu'un mais qui est bon, donc augmentation. quand j'ai quelque chose avec ma life et mes résistances, je tente un Exalt. qui donne des affixes supplémentaires que c'est de la marde. Scouring et on recommence.
> 
> Conclusion à ce stade - injouable à moins d'un énorme coup de moule. Crafter une base blanche a bien trop peu de chances de produire des préfixes et suffixes qui vont bien. J'aurais mieux fait de tout filer à Elreon pour qu'il me donne des Jewellers.
> 
> Curieusement, cette conclusion n'était *pas* vraie quand j'ai crafté mes bâtons 5L. Je n'ai pas eu de vrai souci à obtenir des +2 lightning ou feu rares avec des affixes pas mal, et ce sur trois staffs différents. D'ailleurs c'est pour ca que je me suis lancé dans cette histoire de gantelets.


Tu dois oublier des étapes ou te gourer dans le nom de certains orbes...

Donc les bases :
-transmutation pour passer de blanc à bleu
-augmentation pour rajouter un mod item bleu avec un seul mod (en n'oubliant pas que certains mods ont deux lignes, faut lire le nom de l'item)
-alteration pour changer l'item en le laissant bleu
-re augmentation pour rajouter un mod bleu si y'en a qu'un
-regal orb pour passer l'item de bleu à rare avec un seul mod supplémentaire
-exalted orb pour rajouter un mod sur un item rare auquel il reste des slots libres

La base du craft, si t'es pas en SSF (vu que tu fais un peu des deux je ne sais pas à quel point tu te limites) :
-ne pas dépenser plus que ce que coute l'item pour tenter de le crafter (claquer un exalt sur un item qui vaut 10 chaos pour au mieux obtenir un item à un exalt, ça ne vaut pas le coût -au sens littéral)
-ne pas chercher à craft un truc déjà dispo sur le marché à faible prix (la même qu'au dessus dit autrement quoi)
-réfléchir aux autres options disponibles (essences, masters, orbs spéciaux)
-considérer l'investissement dans le reste du stuff (jewel, autres slots d'items, links...) Ca ne sert à rien de tenter de craft des gants à 40 exalts si tu te promènes avec des bottes à 2 chaos.

J'ai pas mal crafté moi même mon stuff les deux ou trois ligues précédentes jouant un build qui ne nécessite que des items magiques et pas rares, et ces items bleus étant plus rare sur le marché que les rares qui sont communs en fait. Du coup quelques retours :
-claquer des centaines d'altérations et augmentations pour ne choper qu'un item avec deux mods bleus sympa (deux derniers tiers de vie et une résistance ou +>50 force) c'est COMMUN. T'as des dizaines de bonus dispos, pour rappel tous les tiers sont dispos donc tu peux choper +5 ou +79 de vie et +6 et +46% de résistance et toute ce qui a d'intermédiaire et toutes les combinaisons. 
-claquer une regal après avoir obtenu l'item désiré répond aux mêmes statistiques : tu as obtenus 2 bonus sympa, maintenant t'en veux un troisième parmi toute la liste de mods disponibles restants, ce qui veut aussi dire que si tu as pris la vie et une resist, dans les bonus dispos ça fait deux trucs en moins de bien, mais leurs bonus intermédiaires aussi en moins (tu ne va pas choper +5 vie si tu as déjà +79)
-claque une exalt répond aux mêmes stats

Quand je craftait mon stuff c'était armure/casque/gants/bottes/ceintures/anneaux, moins l'amulette car je cherchais des talismans (pas craftable), l'arme c'était différent car une carte me garantissait un des deux mods requis.
Et c'est bien à coup de centaines d'alt/augments par item pour choper un max life + resist correcte. L'idée était alors d'équiper tous les slots en max life+resist tant que je n'étais pas capé, puis d'obtenir des jewels max life + resists, puis de les remplacer par max life / resist / stats et de recommencer le craft en chopant max life + force (ou attack speed sur gants ou vitesse max sur bottes ou la stat manquante en +55). Sans faire de regal vu que je ne voulais que du bleu, c'était déjà très cher à faire (15-20 alt = 1 chaos sur le marché généralement, le prix monte vite).

Donc forcément à chaque fois que tu voudras rajouter un mod, tu multiplies le nombre de possibilités d'avoir des rolls de merde. Claquer une exalt sur un item 3 mods pas max ou presque, je pense que c'est gâché.

Dans les options à considérer :
-alchemy sur les bases utiles blanches (titans gloves, spiked gloves), modifie ton filtre pour les afficher clairement en map
-orb of binding : idem mais en mieux. ton item sera directement 4L donc ça te fait des économies de jewelers/fusings, si ton stuff est à la ramasse, ça dépanne
-acheter une base plus grosse sur le marché : ilvl84 (ou je ne sais plus lequel) le moins cher pas corrupt, tu scours si c'est rare, et tu crafts dessus. Si tu peux faire l'uber lab, les coffres peuvent donner des items ilvl84 (un coffre rempli de bleus c'est souvent ça). Récupérer le derniers tiers sur plusieurs mods utiles pour toi, ça se prend
-masters : si t'as déjà un bon truc à 3 mods, tu peux te contenter de crafter un dernier mod, les résistances sont pas cher (augments ?), au niveau 7 haku propose de la vitesse d'attaque sur les gants. 
-essences : selon les prix et ce que tu cherches, si tu es à claquer des exalts, ptet commencer en achetant des essences (les plus grosses ou les secondes plus grosses selon la base de l'item). Si tu rerolls un rare avec un essence qui file déjà une résistance à 40+, ben ça fait une stats déjà de fixée, après forcément faut le rng pour choper la vie en même temps.
-chaos : si t'as trop de chaos, ou de scour+alch, tu peux y aller comme un bourrin, mais idem seulement si tu ne comptes pas trad... ou sur une base qui vaut cher (armure/arme six links).

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Au lieu de vous marrer, disez moi si quelque chose ne va pas :
>  je prend des gants force, pour avoir les bons slots pour mon Leap Slam. c'est une base titan gauntlet, item level 72. ce qui signifie qu'elle a accès au meilleur niveau de +life (80-89), et à un niveau de résistance très raisonnable (autour de 42%). objectif: plus de 80% de life, au moins une résistance à 40% (idéalement deux) et un truc pas trop naze derrière (cast speed, armour, etc.). je passe la qualité à 20% tant qu'ils sont blancs. transmu, puis des centaines d'altération pour avoir les modificateurs désirés. De temps en temps il n'y en a qu'un mais qui est bon, donc augmentation. quand j'ai quelque chose avec ma life et mes résistances, je tente un Exalt. qui donne des affixes supplémentaires que c'est de la marde. Scouring et on recommence. 
> 
> Conclusion à ce stade - injouable à moins d'un énorme coup de moule. Crafter une base blanche a bien trop peu de chances de produire des préfixes et suffixes qui vont bien. J'aurais mieux fait de tout filer à Elreon pour qu'il me donne des Jewellers.
> 
> Curieusement, cette conclusion n'était *pas* vraie quand j'ai crafté mes bâtons 5L. Je n'ai pas eu de vrai souci à obtenir des +2 lightning ou feu rares avec des affixes pas mal, et ce sur trois staffs différents. D'ailleurs c'est pour ca que je me suis lancé dans cette histoire de gantelets.


Ton leap slam tu le veux avec du faster attack et du fortify non? Toutes les bases sont bonnes, les couleurs seront pas trop dur à avoir pour différentes bases.

Ensuite j'espère que tu parles de regal et pas d'exalt.  ::P:  Et t'oublies un truc important, le mastercraft qui te permet de rajouter une res en suffixe. Certes le roll est limité mais ce serait toujours moins cher que de dépenser des dizaines de chaos de compo.

Sur poetrade ce genre de gants c'est 2c max.

Le craft c'est surtout pour les armes et les accessoires. Mais si tu veux vraiment les crafter prends des alch, et utilises tes chaos, t'auras des résultats bien meilleurs. Et oublie pas le mastercraft.

Grilled.

----------


## Cadiax

Bonjour les pros,
Je viens de me remettre au jeu avec la version console, est ce que l'arbre de talent est disponible quelque part en français ? Je compte jouer avec des amis et j'ai peur que l'anglais les rebute....

----------


## Dynastiew

Salut tout le monde, j'ai recommencer le jeu ya 2-3 semaines je suis tombé sur ça aujourd'hui je l'ai mit dans ma page public 2 chaos et je me suis fait harcelé 17 whisp en 5 min.


Du coup je me demandais si je pouvais faire un price check ici ^^.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Salut tout le monde, j'ai recommencer le jeu ya 2-3 semaines je suis tombé sur ça aujourd'hui je l'ai mit dans ma page public 2 chaos et je me suis fait harcelé 17 whisp en 5 min.
> https://i.gyazo.com/45c1452e637795a8...47b16440b2.png
> 
> Du coup je me demandais si je pouvais faire un price check ici ^^.


http://poe.trade/

De rien.  ::P: 

Sinon t'as deux grosses res et un gros max life, sur une bonne base. Et normalement tu peux craft une troisieme res.

----------


## Megiddo

> Salut tout le monde, j'ai recommencer le jeu ya 2-3 semaines je suis tombé sur ça aujourd'hui je l'ai mit dans ma page public 2 chaos et je me suis fait harcelé 17 whisp en 5 min.
> https://i.gyazo.com/45c1452e637795a8...47b16440b2.png
> 
> Du coup je me demandais si je pouvais faire un price check ici ^^.


C'est clair, la base est pas mal du tout pour un build RF. y'a moyen d'avoir mieux en armure, mais le max life est intéressant, il y a deux rez au-delà de 30...Comme dit Psycho_Ad, tu peux en avoir une 3e, peut-être un bonus supplémentaire sur l'armure ou les stats...

Que donne ton price check au final, par curiosité?

----------


## Enyss

http://poe.trade/search/hekosokiteteto

Disons que tu peux sans soucis le mettre a 50c+ une fois la 3ème res craftée

----------


## Dynastiew

Merci, je suis un noob de poe trade j'avais seulement recherché avec les mods tel quel et j'avais eu aucun retour. Mais enfaîte si j'avais penser à rajouter le craft comme vous dites j'aurais trouver de suite.

http://poe.trade/search/ogasihuwomokoh

J'ai appris des trucs en 20 min cool ^^.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Merci, je suis un noob de poe trade j'avais seulement recherché avec les mods tel quel et j'avais eu aucun retour. Mais enfaîte si j'avais penser à rajouter le craft comme vous dites j'aurais trouver de suite.
> 
> http://poe.trade/search/ogasihuwomokoh
> 
> J'ai appris des trucs en 20 min cool ^^.


Oublie pas qu'en q20 tu seras au dessus des 500 armors, ce qui ferait penser à un prix à 130c mini.

----------


## Dynastiew

Voilà item finis et mit en vente du coup, merci pour tout les conseils, j'ai appris plein de truc.

----------


## Ghostwise

Merci pour les retext sur le crafting de bonnes bases blanches. Mes aventures m'ont fait comprendre à quel point la combinatoire est plus défavorable sur les armures que sur les armes... Donc oui, plutôt alch et aller payer une bière aux masters de temps à autres.

Notamment pour les résistances, je suppose que la qualité de mon équipement peut avancer par Haku. C'est un jeu de mots. Fatigué, moi...

----------


## Kohtsaro

Une petite invite pour la guilde svp ?  (pseudo : Kohtsaro) Merci !!

Édit : C'est bon merci  :;):

----------


## Khamshinn

Dynastiew m'a volé la vedette avec son price check !  ::'(: 

J'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider quand même.  :;):

----------


## Safo

Vous connaissez des builds originaux à l'arc (qui s'appuient sur des synérgies avec des uniques ou des trucs un peu étranges et/ou inhabituels)?
J'essaye de trouver un truc qui soit un peu différent (hors summon etc que je n'aime pas du tout) mais ca reste assez banal ce que j'ai vu à droite à gauche ou via les uniques check...

----------


## EvilGuinness

Alors voilà où j'en suis : 
http://poe-profile.info/profile/el_vivilos/ElVivilette
Et je me demande ce que je peux changer avec très exactement 39c et aucun exalt. Tout le matos conseillé par Neversink (Bellow, tout ça tout ça) coûte un gros rein (et même un énooooorme rein pour du Kaom's Heart) ou a quelques inconvénients (par exemple en prenant du Rat's Nest sur la tête, je perds life/res). 

Ce que je vois : 
- le carquois est facilement remplaçable pour moins de 15c avec The Signal Fire : http://poe.trade/search/nasariogunikit 
- les flasques me semblent à peu près correctes (à noter que mon anti-bleed n'est pas une fiole de soin effectivement)
- pour les anneaux, Ventor's Gamble est une possibilité mais bon les res tout ça tout ça : http://poe.trade/search/rikusikiwosoyu

Votre avis ? Carquois ? Optim' des flasques ? Anneaux ? Autre ? En tout cas sur ce build le reflect est une horreur et Neversink conseille effectivement d'oublier les maps avec reflect si on tire au Lioneye.

----------


## Dirian

Pour l'instant changer de stuff n'est pas ta priorité. Ta priorité c'est d'avoir (au moins) un 5L sur ton torse ou ton arc.
Je te dirige sur un 5L, mais pense quand meme a changer l'un de tes rings, il me semble que tu manque de lightning resist.

----------


## EvilGuinness

Rigolo, j'ai rien dit mais le boss de vaal city hier soir m'a 1-shot jusqu'au bout à coups d'éclairs. Ok pour le 5L mini sur le torse et l'arc, je vois ce que je peux faire, merci pour le conseil !

----------


## Vargr

Attention avec le build de Neversink, il n'est pas super opti pour la 3.0 et en plus sacrément squishy !
Par contre si tu suis son build, prends toi vite un SignalFire, ça vas te faire salement décoller en DPS (et aussi un 5L d'ailleurs !)

PS: Si tu as le courage d'attendre 2-3j maxi (le temps que j'up des gemmes 20), je comptais refaire un ranger (histoire d’économiser une fortune en Regret) et revendre mon LionEye 5L et mon SignalFire, je pourais à ce moment te lâcher les 2 pour tes 39c en prix coincoin  :;): 
(Aliisza/Arkhandar sur PoE)

----------


## cailloux

RDJ on peut dropper des 6 links niveau 53 dans les caisses bleu "full linked"

Et quand on slote une cast on damage taken sur un unique qui donne une skill de spell (Moonbender's Wing) il se déclenche.

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Attention avec le build de Neversink, il n'est pas super opti pour la 3.0 et en plus sacrément squishy !
> Par contre si tu suis son build, prends toi vite un SignalFire, ça vas te faire salement décoller en DPS (et aussi un 5L d'ailleurs !)
> 
> PS: Si tu as le courage d'attendre 2-3j maxi (le temps que j'up des gemmes 20), je comptais refaire un ranger (histoire d’économiser une fortune en Regret) et revendre mon LionEye 5L et mon SignalFire, je pourais à ce moment te lâcher les 2 pour tes 39c en prix coincoin 
> (Aliisza/Arkhandar sur PoE)


Merci c'est sympa, mais j'ai déjà acheté le quiver ! 1000 dps de plus de base, un peu plus de 16k avec les charges et l'Atziri's promise et res toujours cappées.

----------


## Yamayo

Bonjour les coins,
J'arrive 90 avec JeanMichelSunderer, ça se passe ultra bien même si je joue toujours comme un noob  ::happy2:: 

Je vois que la Belly est souvent l'armure de ce genre de build or je me pose sérieusement la question, pour l'instant j'ai cette merveille :

https://tof.cx/image/vRuhZ

Avec la belly : 
Life       *6596* ^ 
Armour *7933*  v
(et je perd qlq res...)

Avec Loath :
Life       *6210*  v
Armour *10909* ^

Bref, j'ai du mal à prendre une décision, la baisse en armure (sur une belly 180%) est assez folle
Y a t il débat ? Un élement que je ne prends pas en compte ?
J'aimerais savoir avant de dépenser mes petits sous pour essayer de 6L  ::siffle:: 

Ps: merde, pourquoi je vois pas l'image ? !

----------


## Drup

L'élement que tu prends pas en compte, c'est que 3K d'armure, ça n'apporte rien en terme de défense. Le problème c'est les gros hit qui peuvent one-shot, et l'armure réduit rien sur ceux la. Sans parler de tout les trucs non-phys/non-hit.

Piece à charge: le graph dans https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Armour

Life > *  ::P: 

Ceci étant dit, ton armure est particulièrement bien, donc pourquoi pas.

----------


## Yautah

Hello.

Y'a moyen de joindre la guilde ? pseudo: Kramermcbarret

Je joue depuis des années, mais là ma guilde est un peu morte, j'ai envie de plus de vie. 

Thanks

----------


## EvilGuinness

Plus de vie, certainement ; en revanche plus d'intelligence et de trucs intéressants dans le chat je m'assure que ça n'arrive pas.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

C'est ça l'esprit con-fit de canard !  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Y'a un peu de chinoiserie aussi.

----------


## asura

Dites, vous pensez que ça peut être rentable d'exalt cette paire de bottes ?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Pourquoi tu ferais ça ?

Un master-craft pour avoir la troisième résistance suffit largement !

L'exal c'est utile uniquement pour espérer avoir des affixes que tu ne peux pas crafter avec les masters. En dehors, je vois pas trop l’intérêt sauf à jouer avec la chance pour avoir un affixe T1...

----------


## Zephy

> Y'a un peu de chinoiserie aussi.


La chinoiserie c'est une légende .

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> La chinoiserie c'est une légende .


Tout comme la moulerie !  ::P:

----------


## Zephy

> Tout comme la moulerie !


La moulerie ça se cultive voyons .

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> La moulerie ça se cultive voyons .


D'ailleurs, j'ai réussi à te suivre un peu hier soir en faisant ma première Breachstone ! (gentil Xoph)

----------


## alogos

Total life sur ton armure : 124 (17 de la Strength)
Total life sur la Belly au max : 15%
(x + 124) * (1+y) = x * (1+y+0.15)
donc y = (3*x/2480) -1
et après, bon courage :P
(mais normalement, ton armure est mieux dans la plupart des cas)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Total life sur ton armure : 124 (17 de la Strength)
> Total life sur la Belly au max : 15%
> (x + 124) * (1+y) = x * (1+y+0.15)
> donc y = (3*x/2480) -1
> et après, bon courage :P
> (mais normalement, ton armure est mieux dans la plupart des cas)


What ! La Belly c'est entre 30 et 40%... c'est pas pour rien qu'elle est recherchée ! https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Belly_of_the_Beast

----------


## KaiN34

Hello les canards,

Je reviens encore avec quelques questions:

Je suis actuellement en train de leveler un Marauder RF, j'ai mis de coté un Sceptre rare qui me semble très bien mais j'ai un doute que le wiki officiel anglais n'a pas levé, voila déjà la bête:



D'après le WIKI pour RF:




> Damage stats: The following stats apply to the damage Righteous Fire deals to enemies: Fire damage, burning damage, damage over time, area damage, and generic damage. These stats do not apply to the self-inflicted damage from Righteous Fire.


Du coup le "52% Increased Spell Damage" est il pris en compte ? Même question pour le "Add 23 to 43 Fire Damage to Spells" ? 

De même est ce que ces 2 attributs sont pris en compte avec Scorching Ray ?

Merci d'avance.  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

RF marche pas avec spell damage comme indiqué dans le wiki, le RF en lui-même est pas un spell en fait, c'est un spell qui cast une degen et ensuite la degen vit sa vie en gros.

Donc added fire marche pas non plus.

Pour Scorching ouais ça marche

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1762565

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Edit: et en revanche le add x marche pas non plus avec scorching ray

----------


## KaiN34

Ok, merci pour la réponse.  :;):

----------


## alogos

Euh... le spell damage marche pour scorching ray car c'est écrit spécifiquement sur la gemme, mais les deux sont surtout des Damage over Time. Du coup, le flat added damage ne marchera jamais.

----------


## Kamikaze

Euh...

----------


## EvilGuinness

Bon je me lasse un poil de l'archer tornado. C'est effectivement assez fragile, et bouger c'est rigolo mais je veux essayer un peu autre chose. Me tâte entre ce que j'ai vu chez les autres ici (mine / glacial cascade qui pète la classe, il est sur le forum off' je suppose ? ) ou bien partir sur le build le plus tanky possible (donc l'inverse de l'archer tornado, en mode poteau et tout) et dans ce cas je ne sais pas vraiment quel est l'extrême de ce côté. Le Thermomix ?

----------


## Megiddo

Pour un build RF avec soutien scorching ray, le mieux est sans doute de focus sur du bonus en %fire damage, %burning damage et %damage over time. Ce que tu pourras trouver en %Total damage et en %Elemental Damage, notamment avec les essences, ou le craft, sera un bon plus. Le spell damage, le added fire ou ce genre de bonus en flat ne servent à rien pour le RF.

Concernant le RF, c'est ta regen de HP qui est importante et qui fait le convert en burning damage, donc une base feu fort logiquement. Plus tu auras de life et de regen, plus ta base de dommages à démultiplier avec les bonus sera importante. Tout l'arbre des passifs doit vraiment chercher à maximiser le pool (qui augmente ta regen naturelle) et la regen de HP. A partir du lv82-85 environ, tu pourras envisager quelques points dans des nodes fire damage. Tu peux prendre Arsonist assez tôt par exemple, car il te donne 1% de regen life en plus du 24% fire damage. En fin de build, tu peux aller chercher le Holy Fire en haut à gauche pour le 60% burning damage, le explosive impact en dessous, qui te donnera 25% de fire damage et un bonus sur le radius des AoE, et enfin si tes points le permettent, tu as le Heart of Flames et le Breath of flames tout en haut de l'arbre.

Ne pas oublier le Elemental Equilibrium et le Elemental Overload.  :;): 

Pour la weap, il y en a qui ne jurent que par la Brightbeak, mais je te conseille la Doon Cubiyari pour le bonus elemental damage et le potentiel de démultiplication de l'armure et des dégâts avec ta stat de force, qui te sera très importante. A partir de 800-900 en force, tu verras une différence notable. Elle se négocie à un tarif très raisonnable.

En armure, une bonne Belly of the beast avec le max en bonus life, ou alors une Kaom's Heart bien sûr. Le reste du stuff en res élémentaires, armure, bonus life et bonus force en priorité.

Courage en tous cas, c'est relativement pénible à leveler jusqu'au 60 environ...Tu pourras prendre le petit bouclier Saffel's Frame quand tu seras dans cette tranche de level. Si ton build est propre, tu pourras sustain le RF dès ce moment là, et switcher sur le Rise of the Phoenix, sans doute le seul unique vraiment requis, au lv65. Dès lors, ton perso explose vraiment et c'est le bonheur.  ::):

----------


## KaiN34

@Megiddo:

Merci des précisions, alors en fait ça sera pas un RF avec soutien Scorching Ray, c'est juste que si le "52% Increased Spell Damage" ne fonctionnait pas avec RF j'aurai gardé le sceptre pour un possible perso avec Scorching Ray en main skill.

C'est si important que ça Elemental Equilibrium ? J'ai vu que les différents guides proposaient généralement de trouver/crafter des "+xx dommages de Glace/Elec" sur les gants et de faire proc EE avec "Shield Charge" c'est plutôt bien vu mais je trouve pas ça super pratique d'utilisation.

Même chose pour Elemental Overload ? Je vise pas vraiment d'investir dans le Crit que ça soit sur les objets ou dans l'arbre de talents du coup est ce vraiment rentable ?

Encore merci des réponses super complètes.  ::wub:: 

edit: pour l'instant je suis level 41 et je monte avec blade flurry, des uniques/rares de niveaux intermédiaire et en ayant pris la plupart des talents de Force/Vie/Regen vie dans l'arbre.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ces deux effets sont du more damage (multiplicatif) donc ça fait vraiment plus mal

(en gros)

----------


## Megiddo

> C'est si important que ça Elemental Equilibrium ? J'ai vu que les différents guides proposaient généralement de trouver/crafter des "+xx dommages de Glace/Elec" sur les gants et de faire proc EE avec "Shield Charge" c'est plutôt bien vu mais je trouve pas ça super pratique d'utilisation.
> 
> Même chose pour Elemental Overload ? Je vise pas vraiment d'investir dans le Crit que ça soit sur les objets ou dans l'arbre de talents du coup est ce vraiment rentable ?


Comme dit Kamikaze, c'est pour augmenter ton damage mais à mon sens le elemental equilibrium est indispensable. Un build RF ne te permet pas d'appliquer deux débuffs, donc ton débuff de base c'est bien sûr le flammability, mais à côté de ça le Elemental equilibrium curse les mobs avec un -50% en res feu, c'est énorme. tu vas l'appliquer sur les mobs avec le petit skill que tu auras choisi, le shield charge dans mon cas, mais ça peut aussi être le cyclone par exemple.

Le seul truc c'est que tu dois appliquer un petit flat de dommages froid ou foudre avec un skill d'attaque. Surtout pas de feu (Le RF n'a aucune incidence sur tes stats, donc tu ne mets pas de dégâts feu a proprement parler avec tes attaques, mais fais bien attention à n'avoir aucun flat en dégât feu sur tes stuffs). Perso, j'ai une seule petite base foudre que j'ai craft sur un anneau. Je rentre dans le lard des mobs avec le shield charge, ils prennent 25% de res foudre, mais -50% sur feu et froid.

Le elemental overload va te faire un +40% elemental damage. Les crit, c'est pas vraiment ce que tu vas rechercher de toute façon, vu ton build. Perso je dois être a 6 ou 7% de crit, ce qui est ridicule. C'est vraiment pour le pourcif elemental damage.

----------


## Ghostwise

Les maps Beyond, c'est vraiment pas pour moi...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Comme dit Kamikaze, c'est pour augmenter ton damage mais à mon sens le elemental equilibrium est indispensable. Un build RF ne te permet pas d'appliquer deux débuffs, donc ton débuff de base c'est bien sûr le flammability, mais à côté de ça le Elemental equilibrium curse les mobs avec un -50% en res feu, c'est énorme.


Je viens de monter le build Righteous Fire/Scorching Ray jusqu'à 65 (pour équiper le bouclier phénix, je continuerai quand j'aurais plus de temps). En pratique tout le levelling se fait au Scorching Ray, puisque RF avant le bouclier je laisse ça à ceux qui aiment.

Et on voit très bien l'impact equiibrium + overload sur le DPS du scorching ray (via la traditionelle orb of storm + curse of hit + flammability). Le jour, la nuit.

Scorching Ray est pas le truc de levelling le plus efficace du monde de la terre. Mais ça va plutôt vite, on apprend à l'utiliser (notamment quand changer de cible parce que le DOT va les finir), et c'est un skill agréable à voir et à entendre.

Et l'autre avantage, c'est que le perso est gavé de life/mana regen en préparation du RF, donc pas besoin de pillules bleues pour rester dans l'action toute la nuit.

----------


## Megiddo

totalement.

Perso le leveling se faisait au sunder...très tanky vu le build RF, mais un peu léger en dégât...

Pour le flammability j'use du CWDT+blade vortex+CoH+flammability, on en parlait un peu plus tôt. Ca automatise le débuff. Tu castes orb of storm en manuel de ton côté? 

Le scorching ray va aussi servir en 3e débuff pour le RF, au-delà de son dégât propre. Un -24% de plus, à sortir sur les boss en priorité. Je build chieftain et vais mettre un petit combo spell totem+scorching ray+burning damage dans le doon cubiyari (j'espère que le proc iron will lv30 de la masse va marcher aussi).

@KaiN34 : Ben, le choix du shield charge s'impose finalement assez vite quand tu vois la vitesse de farme du perso avec le RF. Le cyclone est bien, il te permet de passer au travers des mobs en cas de coup dur, mais il est pas super pour le déplacement. Le shield charge, c'est mon clic gauche. je rentre dans les mobs avec, il fait une attaque de mêlée en aoe qui trigger le EE, dès que je me fais toucher le flammability se cumule par-dessus...Sinon je rushe les maps avec maj+clic gauche, pour le déplacement, sauter d'un pack à l'autre, péter les caisses, ça va bien. le dégât qu'il fait n'a aucune importance au final. Ca doit surement le faire aussi avec un skill comme le Leap par exemple.

C'est bien le plus gros défaut du RF tiens, ne pas péter les caisses et autres jarres avec son AoE  ::P:

----------


## Ghostwise

> Pour le flammability j'use du CWDT+blade vortex+CoH+flammability, on en parlait un peu plus tôt. Ca automatise le débuff. Tu castes orb of storm en manuel de ton côté?


Oué, j'ai pris l'habitude avec ma witch arc/cold donc c'est un automatisme. Et dans l'approche ZiggyD ton orb elle te fait les crits + le lightning pour equilibrium + plus une curse (en général flammability) plus un Arcane Surge pour pas repartir les mains vides.

----------


## Megiddo

Ah ouais pas mal en effet. A regarder.

Il y aurait des trucs de malade à tenter, je pensais aussi à du Mjolner ou de la Voll's pour avoir du Discharge qui fasse des procs, un peu selon le modèle que tu décris, à empiler par-dessus le RF...Mais j'ai peur que les prérequis de stuff cassent un peu trop le build...

----------


## Ghostwise

> Ou bien partir sur le build le plus tanky possible (donc l'inverse de l'archer tornado, en mode poteau et tout) et dans ce cas je ne sais pas vraiment quel est l'extrême de ce côté. Le Thermomix ?


En tanky j'ai un Juggernaut avec Earthquake/Leap slam/Ancestral warchief. Traditionel et simple (même si le méta c'est Sunder et plus Earthquake), et en général je me trimbale avec huit charges d'endurance dans le slip.

----------


## Megiddo

Ah et pour en revenir à ta question sur les crafts et les enchants KaiN34, de mon côté je préfère privilégier vraiment tout ce qui va avoir trait au RF. Au final, avoir une petite base élémentaire sur un anneau qui va trigger le EE est bien suffisant, de mon point de vue. Après il y a aussi la solution que propose Ghostwise avec par exemple l'orb of storms...De mon côté c'était un build one clicker de fainéant, donc je perds un slot de gemme avec le CWDT+BV+CoH+Flammability, plus un slot d'enchant sur l'anneau, c'est vrai, mais en contrepartie j'ai juste à rentrer dans les mobs en mode lazy avec le shield charge. A côté, j'ai juste à envoyer l'enduring cry et à summon le stone golem quand il a wipe.

Pour les gants par exemple, je préfère tenter du proc Commandment of Light qui a été nerfé mais va quand même te procurer un 6% de life regen en plus quand tu prends un crit. Donc c'est aussi bien sur l'aspect défensif qu'offensif avec le bonus de damage que ça va fournir au RF.

Les boots, tu peux envisager du 2% life/mana regen si tu viens de te faire toucher. Mêmes conséquences qu'au-dessus.

Le casque, pas le choix, faut tenter du 40% increased RF damage, c'est ce qu'il y aura de mieux.

A confirmer par d'autres canards ceci dit, pour l'instant ça reste des objectifs et je suis pas un pro du craft. Peut-être que les choses ont changé de façon plus prononcée depuis la 3.0.

----------


## Mad-T

> Concernant le RF, c'est ta regen de HP qui est importante et qui fait le convert en burning damage, donc une base feu fort logiquement. Plus tu auras de life et de regen, plus ta base de dommages à démultiplier avec les bonus sera importante.


- les dégats de RF n'ont rien à voir avec la regen, et tout à voir avec le pool
Si tu as 100 PV et 100% regen, tu fais des dégats sur 40% de tes 100 PV... Si tu as 10 000 PV et 0% regen, tu fais les dégats sur 40% soit 4000... (et tu perds de la vie)

La regen, c'est pour :
-sustain RF et pas baisser en vie
- tanker si assez de regen / resist (Choix.. Tu peux aussi "gratter" des passifs pour être juste en regen, et pas la maxer donc économiser des points)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Comme dit Kamikaze, c'est pour augmenter ton damage mais à mon sens le elemental equilibrium est indispensable. Un build RF ne te permet pas d'appliquer deux débuffs, donc ton débuff de base c'est bien sûr le flammability, mais à côté de ça le Elemental equilibrium curse les mobs avec un -50% en res feu, c'est énorme. tu vas l'appliquer sur les mobs avec le petit skill que tu auras choisi, le shield charge dans mon cas, mais ça peut aussi être le cyclone par exemple.
> 
> Le seul truc c'est que tu dois appliquer un petit flat de dommages froid ou foudre avec un skill d'attaque. Surtout pas de feu (Le RF n'a aucune incidence sur tes stats, donc tu ne mets pas de dégâts feu a proprement parler avec tes attaques, mais fais bien attention à n'avoir aucun flat en dégât feu sur tes stuffs). Perso, j'ai une seule petite base foudre que j'ai craft sur un anneau. Je rentre dans le lard des mobs avec le shield charge, ils prennent 25% de res foudre, mais -50% sur feu et froid.
> 
> Le elemental overload va te faire un +40% elemental damage. Les crit, c'est pas vraiment ce que tu vas rechercher de toute façon, vu ton build. Perso je dois être a 6 ou 7% de crit, ce qui est ridicule. C'est vraiment pour le pourcif elemental damage.


- Elemental equilibrium est un must have oui, et il faut taper en froid ET en foudre... La plupart des joueurs utilisent pyre (60-80% burning) MAIS conversion d'un % de cold en fire, donc ne jouent que Lightning (pour pas se tirer une balle dans le pied : tiens 10 de froid = 5froid / 5 fire (+50 res...)

Si tu joues sans pyre, tu peux utiliser cold et light et baisser deux fois la résist fire.

- Vulnerability me parait être un meilleur curse que flama, (more dmg taken >>> all)

- Et elemental overload, on est bien d'accord est LE must have avec 40% MORE  ::):  (pas un bête pourcif ^^)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ah ouais pas mal en effet. A regarder.
> 
> Il y aurait des trucs de malade à tenter, je pensais aussi à du Mjolner ou de la Voll's pour avoir du Discharge qui fasse des procs, un peu selon le modèle que tu décris, à empiler par-dessus le RF...Mais j'ai peur que les prérequis de stuff cassent un peu trop le build...


Je viens de ranger le mjolner / rf que j'ai monté 90... Il s'essoufle sans trop de stuff, et est bien trop dangereux (tourbilol cyclone dans un pack de harbinger sur poorjoy ou sur une map t16 bien trash = instadeath
(Discharge sans voll pour ne pas faire de fire dmg voir les pavés elemtal equilibrium *EE)
Jouissif sur les packs (one shot jusqu'au t16) explose les rares assez vite... Mais seche un peu sur les boss  ::'(: 
Pour les caracs, tu as la force quasi de base, pour l'int deux +30 et deux joyaux  avec un +12 + un peu sur le stuff, c'est pas si dur

Je tente là une variation avec un sceptre rollé fire / burning / elem et blade vortex self cast pour EE + DMG (rf c'est aussi du MORE dmg) -- cela cumule bien en aoe sur les boss, et tu peux caster entre deux phases d'esquives et faire les dmg en te déplacant de manière "safe"... Fin, test en cours, pas sur que cela soit bien meilleur...


Le best semble bien être le bête kaom (hors de mon budget) + shield charge no brain ...(hélas) 

PS : les gants ou le casque craftés à l'essence sont vraiment le plus gros boost que j'ai jamais senti ^^

----------


## Megiddo

J'ai effectivement le Pyre en second anneau donc c'est pour ça que je prends qu'une petite base foudre.

Sinon, pour le RF, le skill est basé sur ta life per second, donc ta regen. Enfin en tout cas je l'ai toujours compris comme ça...




> Engulfs you in magical fire that rapidly burns you and nearby enemies. Your spell damage is substantially increased while under this effect. The effect ends when you have 1 life remaining.
> 
> Per 1% Quality:
> 
> 1% increased Spell Damage
> (20-39)% more Spell Damage
> 
> *Enemies Burn for 40% of your maximum Life per second as Fire Damage*
> You Burn for 90% of your maximum Life per second as Fire Damage
> ...


https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Righteous_Fire

Donc oui, dans un sens le pool life est très important car il va t'offrir des bonus sur ta regen naturelle, et donc sur le dégât par conséquence. Mais c'est sans doute surtout le % de regen pure qui va le plus démultiplier cette stat.

La plupart des gens se basent, dans l'onglet défensif, sur la stat de Life Regen Per Second pour calculer le dégât j'ai l'impression.

Sinon oui, le RF discharge c'est un peu trop le cirque avec les charges, et au final, il vaut sans doute mieux se concentrer sur un build pur RF.

Enfin, la Kaom semble être la meilleure pour la life on est d'accord, je sais qu'il y a des versions avec un bonus à 1k HP qui traînent, mais elles sont très rares et très chères. J'ai une normale et c'est suffisant pour le build. Les slots de la Belly peuvent être utiles quand tu veux tenter un autre gros skill ou alors développer ton combo avec le cyclone ou le shield charge avec par exemple du faster attack, du power charge sur le crit ou autre builder de frenzy charges, pour envisager le Discharge ensuite, mais bon, c'est un peu antinomique avec les endurance charges qui vont te max ta regen et tes dégâts...Je me dis que le discharge va là aussi faire péter les endurance charges, appliquer le dégât feu du discharge et péter ton -50% issu du EE...Peu de bases de dégâts, mais bien les booster fera toujours une meilleure spé au final, c'est sûr...

----------


## Mad-T

Toujours pas...

Enemies Burn for 40% of your maximum Life per second as Fire Damage => les enemis brulent pour 40de ton maximum life (= 40% de ton pool), par seconde (= à chaque seconde)

----------


## Megiddo

ah oui en effet dit comme ça, tu as peut-être bien raison. Ca prête à confusion quand même  ::P: 

Bon, heureusement que ça ne fout pas mon build en l'air, les bonus et les nodes restent les mêmes^^

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Enfin, la Kaom semble être la meilleure pour la life on est d'accord, je sais qu'il y a des versions avec un bonus à 1k HP qui traînent, mais elles sont très rares et très chères.


La kaom à 1K c'est legacy (ancienne version et plus disponible au loot) donc dispo qu'en standard. Si t'es en harbinger tu ne pourras pas l'avoir de toute façon.
Et le flat life est bien mais a comme contre coup de ne pas avoir de slots. Belly permet de garder les slots et d'avoir un boost de vie plus que correcte (surtout si tous tes items ont du max life 130+ par slot) et des slots donc des skills pour booster ton rf ou te défendre. Une rare fera le boulot en attendant aussi. 




> Enemies Burn for 40% of your maximum Life per second as Fire Damage => les enemis brulent pour 40de ton maximum life (= 40% de ton pool), par seconde (= à chaque seconde)


Voilà RF ça te brûle en fonction de ta vie et ton ES, la regen n'intervient EN RIEN sur ses dégâts. 




> - Elemental equilibrium est un must have oui, et il faut taper en froid ET en foudre... La plupart des joueurs utilisent pyre (60-80% burning) MAIS conversion d'un % de cold en fire, donc ne jouent que Lightning (pour pas se tirer une balle dans le pied : tiens 10 de froid = 5froid / 5 fire (+50 res...)


Pourquoi froid ET foudre ? Le malus ne s'applique qu'une fois, t'as -50 ou +25, si tu tapes avec 3 éléments en même temps tu donnes +25% resist aux 3, si tu frappes avec 1 ou 2, t'auras toujours -50 à/aux éléments non utilisés et +25 aux éléments utilisés. Ca ne s'accumule pas et si tu le fais en plusieurs fois chaque coup remplace l'effet précédent. 

======

Perdu la citation pendant l'edit : scorching ray en leveling => scorching ray + cast when channeling + firestorm +cequetuveux. Sur un whispering ice tu peux fiare scorching ray + cast when channeling et tu vas balancer du ice storm, si tu link aussi firestorm, tu vas cast les deux. Et les deux sont castés plus vite (cast when channeling), en même temps (au lieu de l'un ou l'autre), avec scorching ray qui réduit la résistance au feu qui peut profiter aux deux (si t'as de la conversion). Les slots libres du bâton affectent ice storm du coup tu peux faire un cold to fire dans un slot à part, ça va convertir le froid. Et cwc ne consomme que très peu de mana, donc pour pas cher en currency ni en mana t'as un skill qui nettoie tout l'écran très facilement, et ça tient largement en map pendant longtemps avec un 4L ! Déjà fait plusieurs fois en début de ligue le temps de choper le matos pour RF.  ::P:

----------


## alogos

J'ai encore vu personne parler de Mind Over Matter pour RF, ça se fait maintenant que ça marche sur les DoT.
Et je soutiens CMP sur le fait que pas besoin de taper en froid ET foudre.

----------


## Megiddo

> Pourquoi froid ET foudre ? Le malus ne s'applique qu'une fois, t'as -50 ou +25, si tu tapes avec 3 éléments en même temps tu donnes +25% resist aux 3, si tu frappes avec 1 ou 2, t'auras toujours -50 à/aux éléments non utilisés et +25 aux éléments utilisés. Ca ne s'accumule pas et si tu le fais en plusieurs fois chaque coup remplace l'effet précédent.


Il me semble bien aussi que le débuff ne se cumule pas, y compris si tu as des bases froid et foudre. Tu vas rester à un -50%, pas plus.

Et oui, je joue en standard league ( :Red: ), par habitude et sans doute par méconnaissance des autres modes. C'est bien les autres leagues ou alors il faut rusher comme un sac? J'aime bien prendre mon temps, nettoyer les maps...Par contre comme pour D2 faudra que je reparte en Hardcore histoire de mettre un peu d'enjeu et d'adrénaline, ou alors que j'adhère à votre guilde, histoire de coop un peu (peu de dispos par contre, comme beaucoup de gens sans doute).





> J'ai encore vu personne parler de Mind Over Matter pour RF, ça se fait maintenant que ça marche sur les DoT.
> Et je soutiens CMP sur le fait que pas besoin de taper en froid ET foudre.


Il est où dans l'arbre MoM? 

Après, t'as déjà pas des masses de mana avec le build, pas énorme d'intel, en plus faut faire tourner au minimum le Purity of Fire et le Vitality en auras. j'avais même la Clarity à un moment, mais tu peux pas l'uper énormément et tu vas pas chercher loin en regen mana de toute façon. A moins de partir sur une autre base que Marauder et tenter des trucs plus exotiques basés sur de l'ES, c'était peut-être ce que tu voulais dire.

Remarque j'ai pas testé sans le Purity, peut-être que ça passe maintenant que les stats sont meilleures, à HL. Ajoute là-dessus le skill que tu vas spammer pour te déplacer ou attaquer les mobs, pour appliquer le EE...Il te reste presque rien...Ca fait partie des interrogations que j'ai sur le build, avec un meilleur pool mana il y aurait peut-être de quoi faire un combo Blasphemy+Flammability et libérer au moins deux slots (voire 4) pour autre chose...Mais bon, avec une Kaom's sur le dos, ce qui semble bien être le meilleur choix on s'accorde à le dire je pense, il ne te reste pas beaucoup de slots pour envisager du mana leech par exemple. Un 3L ou 4L pour les auras, un autre pour le RF (je ne sais même pas si du mana leech pourrait supporter le RF), il te resterait ton attaque de base, comme le Shield charge, qui ne fait pas bien mal et qui a déjà le Fortify et le Life on Hit, donc il faudrait oublier le Faster Attacks...

EDIT : Je viens de voir le MoM dans l'arbre, il est sur le chemin en effet...Ca obligerait sans doute à aller chercher le inspiration qui est derriere et à faire tourner le Clarity en permanence...Chaud quand même.

Des gens trouvent le MoM efficace?

----------


## Mad-T

> Pourquoi froid ET foudre ? Le malus ne s'applique qu'une fois, t'as -50 ou +25, si tu tapes avec 3 éléments en même temps tu donnes +25% resist aux 3, si tu frappes avec 1 ou 2, t'auras toujours -50 à/aux éléments non utilisés et +25 aux éléments utilisés. Ca ne s'accumule pas et si tu le fais en plusieurs fois chaque coup remplace l'effet précédent. 
> 
> ======


woputain, merci !
Je viens de revérifier, et on dirait que cela a changé (sauf erreur de ma part, c'était pas comme cela il y a des siècles - la dernière fois que j'avais joué EE c'était en 1.3 je crois ^^)

Fin bon, je viens de gagner un slot / effet du coup, et du coup je vais ptet mettre un pyre moi aussi  ::): 

Bises !

----------


## ERISS

J'ai l'impression que lors d'un patch, ils ont bien baissé les prérequis de carac sur les skills.
Il y a 1 an j'avais toujours des pb de carac pour leveler les skills, maintenant c'est uniquement mon niv qui me stoppe, aucune des 3 carac (principalement du vert, quelques rouges, rares bleues).
Ha si, ma pauvre mana m’empêche de bien leveler Clarity: plus on level l'aura clarity, plus ça bouffe de mana en absolu (c'est pas un %, bien que ça me pompe actuellement 72%!)

----------


## alogos

> woputain, merci !
> Je viens de revérifier, et on dirait que cela a changé (sauf erreur de ma part, c'était pas comme cela il y a des siècles - la dernière fois que j'avais joué EE c'était en 1.3 je crois ^^)


Nop, toujours été comme ça depuis l'open beta (0.10).

MoM, c'est juste pour avoir la regen mana qui contribue à lutter contre la dégène, on s'en fout de pas avoir de mana non réservé...

@Eriss : ça n'a pas bougé depuis l'open beta non plus... (ça a même augmenter...) On a cependant beaucoup plus de skill, et donc certains avec des prérequis mixte, ce qui rend beaucoup plus facile de trouver une combo de gemmes qui nous correspond. Sans parler des nouveaux affixes et uniques qui facilitent l'obtention de caract.
Sinon, t'as peut être juste un build équilibré... on passe beaucoup plus de temps à chercher de la life un peu partout et on se retrouve à voyager dans les trois coins beaucoup plus facilement. (en plus de l'équilibrage de certaines nodes qui donnait pas de +10/+20 dans les différents starters)

----------


## Safo

> Vous connaissez des builds originaux à l'arc (qui s'appuient sur des synérgies avec des uniques ou des trucs un peu étranges et/ou inhabituels)?
> J'essaye de trouver un truc qui soit un peu différent (hors summon etc que je n'aime pas du tout) mais ca reste assez banal ce que j'ai vu à droite à gauche ou via les uniques check...


Bon je me réponds à moi meme:
J'aurais souhaité un truc plus original mais je tente un build bleeding (ainsi que self bleeding) via Slivertongue, Haemophilia, The Red Trail et Bloodgrip.
Pas certain que Silvertongue soit nécessaire mais ca peut éventuellement me permettre de me passer d'une support gem.

----------


## EvilGuinness

> En tanky j'ai un Juggernaut avec Earthquake/Leap slam/Ancestral warchief. Traditionel et simple (même si le méta c'est Sunder et plus Earthquake), et en général je me trimbale avec huit charges d'endurance dans le slip.


Suis en train de regarder les builds juggernaut. Globalement c'est du gros tanky qui tâche, entre 6 et 9k life, et je suis toujours assez étonné de découvrir la variété des builds : bouclier/masse, armes à deux mains... y'a toujours moyen de tanker, quel que soit le build. C'est rigolo mais ça n'aide pas dans le choix  ::):  J'ai vu passer Ancestral Warchief sur le forum (je suis les builds, pas encore le niveau pour en faire un moi-même...), je vais regarder plus en détail.

----------


## Safo

Question sur le passif "perfect agony" - il est intéressant sur un build qui max le crit/multiplicateur et se base sur du dégât élem, c'est ca?
Ou c'est un peu plus complexe que cela?

----------


## Enyss

Dégats elems, à part le feu, non, vu qu'ils ne font pas de dégats. Par contre le bleed et poison, oui, et je pense que c'est plutôt ces derniers qui sont visés par le passif.

En gros, tu peux faire du gros poison/bleed qui tache avec

----------


## Isdrydge

Y'a une astuce pour leveler les gems type Enlighten ? Y'a pas une gem xp (je trouve pas sur le wiki).

----------


## Kamikaze

quality sur la gem ou tentative de corruption, sinon faut farm

----------


## Safo

> Dégats elems, à part le feu, non, vu qu'ils ne font pas de dégats. Par contre le bleed et poison, oui, et je pense que c'est plutôt ces derniers qui sont visés par le passif.
> 
> En gros, tu peux faire du gros poison/bleed qui tache avec


Ok, merci!

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Y'a une astuce pour leveler les gems type Enlighten ? Y'a pas une gem xp (je trouve pas sur le wiki).


Comme le dit Kami, mettre 20% de qualité sur la gemme (+100% xp) + la mettre sur une arme avec le mod signature d'Haku (+6% qualité sur les gemmes) pour un bonus de 30% d'xp... après ya plus qu'à farm avec un perso rapide ! Mais ya pas de solution miracle...

----------


## Kamikaze

Et Enhance  ::o:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Et Enhance





> +(0-16)% to Quality of Supported* Active* Skill Gems


You failed.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah ouais c'est bien naze enhance du coup avec le nerf des curses, je vois pas dans quels setups c'est encore vraiment bien

----------


## Isdrydge

OK Merci.

C'est le genre de gemme ou ca vaut le coup de claquer les compos pour la leveler. J'ai fait 1/2 lvl woot et 1 lvl sur la enhance (même si celle al men moque apriori)

----------


## Mad-T

> Ah ouais c'est bien naze enhance du coup avec le nerf des curses, je vois pas dans quels setups c'est encore vraiment bien


ele weakness + blasphemy en profitent  bien.

Je crois qu'il y en a un ou deux autres, mais bon... ouais, c'est limité.

Moins qu'enlighten, qui finalement ne sert vraiment que pour les aura reserved (je crois./... ptet qu'il y a un build 0 mana cost qui need un enlighten ... Je suis en forme en ce moment, alors tout est possible  ::P:  )

----------


## Enyss

Sauf que les aura reserved, ça change pas mal de choses : ça permet d'utiliser une aura de plus dans certains setups

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Sauf que les aura reserved, ça change pas mal de choses : ça permet d'utiliser une aura de plus dans certains setups


Je dirais même plus, ayant un aurabot actuellement : tu mets toutes les auras, ça passe sans enlighten, mais avec enlighten, tu peux en mettre sous empower, l'une augmente le mana reserved, l'autre le diminue, pas forcément sur les mêmes auras d'ailleurs. (genre empower des puritys pour gagner 1% max resist mais enlighten une aura à 50% de base pour libérer plus de vie/mana reserved et donc supporter le coût de l'aura sous empower)

----------


## KaiN34

Hey  ::): 

Encore merci pour les réponses précédentes, je suis en train fignoler le buid de mon RF, j'avais juste une petite question. Je m'inspire d'un guide pour faire un peu à ma sauce, la personne qui a fait ce buid utilise ça au niveau des gemmes:

3 link: RRR IN DOON CUBIYARI:
Cast When Damage Taken (HIGH LEVEL), Molten Shell (HIGH LEVEL), Life Leech, Iron Will (from Doon itself)

La combo me parait très sympa, par contre il joue aussi EE et donc il me semble que ça pose problème du coup, le proc de dégâts de Molten Shell va donner 25% de Res Feu aux mobs non ?

----------


## Megiddo

C'est le combo que j'avais dans la doon cubiyari avant de toucher la kaom's heart. Après, c'est plus trop jouable sachant que tu auras mieux à faire de tes slots. Dans mon cas ça sera le spell totem+scorching ray+burning damage.

Et oui, ça trigger le EE, donc ça va casser temporairement le débuff à -50% de feu. Après l'explosion donc ils prendront plein tarif quand Molten shell explose. Et puis ça ne casse le EE que très temporairement finalement, puisque je spamme le shield charge sur les mobs et que mon blade vortex fait plein de hits qui vont aussitôt réappliquer mon petit flat de dégât foudre, et donc le débuff -50% en res feu.

C'est un petit combo sympa ceci dit. Ca te fait un apport non négligeable en armure sur les boss, et l'explosion de feu peut sortir un bon 40-50k de dégâts en one shot, soit pour casser un pack de trash mobs un peu plus costauds, soit sur un boss que tu vas facetank. Le support Iron will va donner du bonus à Molten Shell en fonction de ta force, il t'en faut beaucoup. 

En conséquence, l'apport du Life leech est pas mal, ça peut te faire, à la louche, un 800-900 de HP que tu vas leech en quelques secondes.

Je l'ai gardé jusqu'à la Kaom, le Molten shell met une belle petite pétée en dégâts, ça te heal, te donne de l'armure...et en plus l'effet du skill est agréable à regarder, ça va bien avec le perso  :;):

----------


## Vhanlay

Je voudrais reroll avec un pote. Lui partirait aurabot, moi je pense partir sur une witch freeaibg pulse. Vous avez des idées pour un duo pour compléter l'aurabot sinon ?

----------


## Dynastiew

Yas des gens bizarre sur poe xD.

----------


## Ghostwise

> Yas des gens bizarre sur poe xD.


En 1999, c'était une blague sympa.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si on a un legacy unique qui existe maintenant dans une version nettement plus balaise (genre l'anneau Pyre), y'a un moyen de le "mettre à jour" sans claquer une divine (que je n'ai pas) ?

----------


## Isdrydge

Vous conseillez de claquer les orbes harbringers pour reroll un unique sur quoi ? J'ai pas de besoin particulier, plutot chercher de la rentabilité.

Chest ?

----------


## alogos

@Isdrydge Les gens conseil Flask... sinon ceinture dans une map nemesis.
@Ghostwise je comprends rien du tout. L'anneau pyre de maintenant n'est pas plus balaise car il ne converti que 40% au lieu de 100%... mais sinon, la seule manière de mettre à jour un legacy est de mettre une divine, et encore, seulement quand c'est un changement des valeurs des mods. Et si t'as un pyre legacy en standard, ça doit pas être les divine qui doivent manquer... vendor une tabula au pire. (au pyre, ahahaha  ::P: )

----------


## Isdrydge

merci apriori c'est flask ou chest pour avoir le meilleur retour. Ceinture si on a un espoir d'avoir une HH ...

----------


## cailloux

Je suppose que quelqu'un a déjà tenté un dual totem avec 2 sorts différents (disons ice nova/shock nova) et elemental equilibrium ?

----------


## alogos

Dans ma tête, oui, en vrai, je me suis dis que c'est super relou car faut deux spell uni élem, sans aucun ajout de dégâts, qui ont une vitesse de cast identiques et qui visent le même mobs, à la même vitesse... (fireball et freezing puls, par exemple, mettront pas le même temps à arrivé...)
Autre le fait que toutes ses conditions sont suffisantes, ça veut dire exit Anger, Heralds, flat added damage to spell... ensuite, soit tu base ton dégât sur un élément et l'autre pour afaiblir, soit sur les deux et tu te complique ton tree. En vrai, tu pars full fire et tu mets un scorching ray, ça marche tout aussi bien :D

----------


## cailloux

J'essayerai quand  même j'aime bien essayer les trucs à la con moi.

----------


## doomeer

Bon donc voilà. J’achète une belly 39% pour 70c.
- Je tente le 6S à la main (j’ai 1280 jewellers). Ça tombe au bout de 60 jewellers.
- Je tente le 5L à la main (j’ai pile 150 fusings, mais bon j’ai de quoi en racheter). Au bout de 88 fusings j’ai l’achievement well connected.
- Du coup je n’ai pu qu’à la colorier. Le Vorici calculator me donne un coup moyen de 127 chroms. Mes couleurs tombent du premier coup (pour 4 chroms chez Vorici).

Pouf pouf pouf.

----------


## pepito

As-tu penser à acheter un ticket de loto avec ?

----------


## Leybi

GG Doomeer !

----------


## Isdrydge

> Bon donc voilà. J’achète une belly 39% pour 70c.
> - Je tente le 6S à la main (j’ai 1280 jewellers). Ça tombe au bout de 60 jewellers.
> - Je tente le 5L à la main (j’ai pile 150 fusings, mais bon j’ai de quoi en racheter). Au bout de 88 fusings j’ai l’achievement well connected.
> - Du coup je n’ai pu qu’à la colorier. Le Vorici calculator me donne un coup moyen de 127 chroms. Mes couleurs tombent du premier coup (pour 4 chroms chez Vorici).
> 
> Pouf pouf pouf.


J'ai claqué 250 jewelers avant de faire le 6S avec Vorici.

J'en suis a 200 fusing pour à minima le 5L ....

On a pas tous la même chance ... Et je traine tj en tabula au lvl 89 ....

----------


## Zephy

> J'ai claqué 250 jewelers avant de faire le 6S avec Vorici.
> 
> J'en suis a 200 fusing pour à minima le 5L ....
> 
> On a pas tous la même chance ... Et je traine tj en tabula au lvl 89 ....


Tu perds ton temps sur le forum , c'est logique .

----------


## Leybi

C'est parce que vous faites pas la technique de Kuduku

----------


## Goranth

> C'est parce que vous faites pas la technique de Kuduku


CaD ?

----------


## Vargr

> Et je traine tj en tabula au lvl 89 ....


Tu ne ferais pas mieux de passer en 5L avec des stats à coté au lieu d'un 6L vide de Tabula ?

----------


## Leybi

> CaD ?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAZ5WiHVOSs
Y'a des dizaines de vids là dessus sur youtube... D'ailleurs la prophétie ou faut tuer Kuduku et Kadaka qui drop des fusings ça vient de là ahah, GGG qui reprend les trolls de la communauté

Un pote a 6L en 10fuses et moi 2x 5L en 30fuses à cette saison en allant voir Kuduku...

 ::lol::  Praise Kuduku !  ::lol::

----------


## Ghostwise

> C'est parce que vous faites pas la technique de Kuduku


C'est l'une des rares fois où un meme gamer m'a fait rire, d'ailleurs.

Sinon, cet enflure de Kitava acte 10 m'a lâché une Shavronne's Wrapping hier soir. A moué les joies du low-life essence drain, juste quand je commençais à moins jouer après un mois d'août très très PoE.

----------


## Safo

Tiens question, un truc change l'aspect de Split Arrow.
On dirait caustic arrow mais sur split arrow (plusieurs flèches vertes avec une petite explosion à l'impact).
J'ai foutu mon perso à poile et testé avec un autre arc mais ca perdure. Une idée de ce qui peut changer le skin (sachant que je n'ai pas acheté verdant split arrow dans le shop)?

Sinon je cherche une Cloak of Defience en Harbringer nm si quelqu'un en vend une!

----------


## Yautah

Hello !

J'avais déjà demandé à rejoindre la guilde mais je n'ai pas eu d'invit' (à moins que le fait que je sois déjà dans une guilde bloque ? idk) donc je réessaye :P: KramerMcbarret.

Merci d'avance !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Hello !
> 
> J'avais déjà demandé à rejoindre la guilde mais je n'ai pas eu d'invit' (à moins que le fait que je sois déjà dans une guilde bloque ? idk) donc je réessaye :P: KramerMcbarret.
> 
> Merci d'avance !


Salut, c'est ton nom de perso ou ton compte? Il faut un nom de perso.

----------


## ERISS

La combo triple rouge au dualwield Cleave+Multistrike+LifeGainOnHit ça démonte, et safe. D'habitude je fais des trucs médiocres pour pas me gâcher le jeu, mais j'en ai eu un peu marre lol de la vie dure.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Hello !
> 
> J'avais déjà demandé à rejoindre la guilde mais je n'ai pas eu d'invit' (à moins que le fait que je sois déjà dans une guilde bloque ? idk) donc je réessaye :P: KramerMcbarret.
> 
> Merci d'avance !


Bah si t'es déjà dans une guilde on peut pas t'inviter, j'avais lancé l'invite, vu le message "déjà dans une guilde" donc je pensais que t'étais déjà invité. Mais non, faut quitter ta guilde actuelle.

----------


## Yautah

> Bah si t'es déjà dans une guilde on peut pas t'inviter, j'avais lancé l'invite, vu le message "déjà dans une guilde" donc je pensais que t'étais déjà invité. Mais non, faut quitter ta guilde actuelle.


Aah ok, ben je quitte de suite alors. S'il faut un nom de perso: PoisonIsGud

----------


## ERISS

Vous pouvez m'inviter dans la guilde CPC, j'ai quelques trucs à refourguer, comme j'ai pas le temps de jouer d'alts (c'est pas mon seul jeu..).
https://www.pathofexile.com/account/view-profile/ERISS

----------


## Rabbitman

Salut les exilés,
j'aurai besoin de petits conseils pour le craft d'un arc,
j'ai commencé à l'enchanter et je suis tombé sur ça :

c'est suffisamment correct pour continuer à l'enchanter (et si oui, dans quel ordre), ou je dois l'effacer ?

----------


## alogos

T2 phys et T1 crit ... mouais, le lightning tu peux oublier en tout cas.
Tu peux peut être en tirer quelque chose tel quel... pas sûr. Tu peux mettre du flat phys dessus et ça suffit. 
Soit tu mets une annulement en essayant de virer le lightning, et dans ce cas, ça vaut le coup de master craft du flat et de l'as.

----------


## Ghostwise

Le Seditionist Tormented Spirit... et bin je suis contre.

----------


## Goranth

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAZ5WiHVOSs
> Y'a des dizaines de vids là dessus sur youtube... D'ailleurs la prophétie ou faut tuer Kuduku et Kadaka qui drop des fusings ça vient de là ahah, GGG qui reprend les trolls de la communauté
> 
> Un pote a 6L en 10fuses et moi 2x 5L en 30fuses à cette saison en allant voir Kuduku...
> 
>  Praise Kuduku !


Lol je connaissait pas  ::): 

Il y a aussi cette technique :

----------


## CaMarchePas

Spoiler pour les âmes sensibles :


Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Yshuya

Ho l'ultra débile !  ::lol::

----------


## CaMarchePas

Yep il a de quoi se taper la tête contre un mur pas mal de fois...

======

Idée de spam clones que je suis (enfin) en train de monter : saboteur trap-clone spammeur. Par ce que y'a pas que Styx qui peut pourrir l'écran !

Aucune idée de l'efficacité plus tard, juste pour tester le mass clone via traps, et je pense que l'arbre se prête bien pour respect en pure trap si ça n'est pas efficace du tout (si ça vide des maps jaunes, ça m'ira).

L'arbre ici
-des boosts de traps à tout va (à voir une fois monté si y'a besoin de tout, le trigger radius et le throwing speed je n'ai aucune idée de l'utilité réelle, plus à équilibré avec le nombre de traps lancés en même temps et le passif chain reaction qui peut sans doute réduire de beaucoup l'utilité du trigger radius)
-pas mal de boosts de vie, par ce que bon c'est fragile les shadows
-des boosts d'aura/mana reserved, par ce que ça doit booster pas mal les clones, pris à la volée ce qui est à portée, je n'ai pas regardé combien d'auras je peux disposer (dépend aussi du stuff : alpha's howl, enchantement qui réduit le mana reserved, enlighten...)
-eldritch battery cf le stuff et les traps coutent un rein quand même
-nodes "increased duration" : +45% sur le trajet sous la scion, avec 7 autres points y'a 45% de l'autre côté de la scion, à tester en pratique si y'a besoin ou pas du tout (à voir avec ou sans la gemme increased duration qui requiert de la force qu'on n'a pas)
-1 seul slot de jewel, à voir s'il faut en libérer d'autres (jewel reduce mana reserved, jewel +1 trap actif en même temps, jewels stats pour compenser... y'a plusieurs slots pas loins)

Equipement : 
-arc : Lioneye's glare, le "hits can't be evaded" est probablement trop important sur les clones pour s'en passer, même avec de gros harbinger à dispo à côté, pas encore trop cher en 6L 
-carquois : Maloney's Nightfall, ne coûte rien (1 alt/chance/fuse), ne coûte pas cher en +1 arrow (40-50c), permet de créer des nuages de fumée via les clones (qui ont une copie du carquois) pour nous défendre nous derrière ET boost les dégâts sur les ennemis aveuglés. Combo avec l'ascendance (uber lab) qui fait que moi même je crées des nuages when hit, que je peux aveugler les ennemis (25% on hit) et réduction des dégâts par les ennemis aveuglés + boost durée d'aveuglement + boost dégats vs aveuglés (rien ne m'empêche de tirer à l'arc ou d'avoir des traps de pure dégat). Le drillneck reste efficace pour les dégâts et le pierce. 
-armure : Tinkerskin : 35 chaos la 5L perfect vie quasi perf cooldown... pas cherché à comprendre je l'ai déjà achetée !  ::P:  Donc de la vie, du cooldown recovery speed des traps pour les spammer, de la génération de frenzy si ça peut servir, du phasing pour se barrer sans être bodyblocked, de la vie et de l'ES quand mes traps sont activés par un ennemi (à voir si jamais ça fonctionnait avec chaine reaction, ça serait assez sale). Le gain de vie se prend toujours vu que je ne leecherais pas autant qu'un ranger même si j'attaquais, le gain d'ES couplé à Eldritch battery me ferait une bonne source de mana, sont gourmands les traps quand même.  Et du coup : pas cher.
-ceinture : The Flow Untethered corrupt "Can set up to 1 additional trap" à la place du mod de base "stun recovery", chopée pas cher (10c) avec de bonnes stats, surtout le cooldown recovery à 19% qui marche sur les traps et les blink/mirror arrow (donc aussi pour me barrer ou faire des clones à la main tout en boostant mes traps) (spécifique harbinger). En plus de boost pour le builds, ça boost aussi beaucoup la vitesse (bonus de ceinture et de l'invocation) ce qui peut servir si je fais du dégât direct à l'arc.

Le reste du stuff j'ai pas revérifié à fond s'il y avait des musts have, ça laisserait de la place pour choper les résistances qui manquent. Si riche/coup de bol/assez de stats/résistances, y'a des options utiles : amu +1 curse pour foutre du projectile weakness/TC/enfeeble selon les besoins. Les bottes deerstalker en leveling pour un 5L gratuit (trap support intégré), la sunblast est utile en leveling (les traps durent 80% moins longtemps mais s'activent à la fin de leur durée, donc font pop des clones)
L'alpha's howl peut débloquer de la mana reserved, les bones helmet peuvent booster les minions (sans enchantement du coup), le casque harbinger peut donner un autre 6L (4L+2 supports intégrés).

Les links ça va dépendre des items dispo (5/6L ou pas) et de l'efficacité, y'a beaucoup à tester... blink ou mirror arrow + trap + cluster trap + increased duration + trap cooldown recovery speed, on peut rajouter multy trap (s'il en faut plus), retirer increased duration (si les passifs de l'arbre ou le spam suffisent), rajouter un +accuracy (si pas lioneye's glare), minion damage pour les booster (speed serait pas utile vu qu'ils sont capés en attack speed et ne bougent pas, idem leur résistance osef un peu beaucoup) +les gemmess de projectiles. 
On peut avoir deux sets de traps : un blink et un mirror, si jamais le cooldown recovery ne suffit pas...  On peut caser une attaque (on a un arc correct et éventuellement des frenzy charges et des boosts de dégâts élémentaux et on ne peut pas miss en lioney's glare), on peut caser des traps classiques vu les passifs... 

On peut même envisager selon l'efficacité des cooldowns d'avoir des minions créés manuellement (ie : à l'arc), et des traps classiques pour faire les dégâts (fire trap + la gemme qui rajoute du dégats si la cible brûle... ice trap reste très bon). Les cloness serviraient que de défense donc.

----------


## Safo

Un truc à savoir en particulier pour baser une partie de sa def sur Mind Over Matter (via l'unique qui va bien et non pas les passifs)?
Ou c'est du max regen mana, max mana pool tout simplement?

----------


## alogos

Avoir suffisamment de regen pour cast quand t'es entouré de mobs pour te barrer (le mieux c'est quand même blood magic sur le skill de déplacement), avoir un peu plus de la moitié de sa vie en mana non réservé, plus c'est pas trop utile. Savoir que les maps less regen et no regen vont être chiante. Toujours considérer que c'est n'est qu'une couche de défense et qu'on peut en cumuler plus.

----------


## ERISS

Oh, j'ai zappé ça:



> J'ai pas compris le message d'ERISS par contre. Il me semble que la guilde est ouverte à tout le monde


Aiguiller un débutant, ça peut être prise-de-tête ou/et pavé-de-texte. Donc un débutant qui veut ne surtout pas se prendre la tête vient en consommateur dans la guilde, comme il ne voudra pas aiguiller à son tour par la suite comme il faut. Quelqu'un qui ne fait que consommer est plutôt sujet à se faire éjecter.

----------


## ERISS

> Je vais tenter ça merci. Par contre je vois pas spécialement de vie dans l'arbre, ça se fait pas OS ce truc?


Ça y est, je commence à me faire OS, ça surprend... C'est prévu: je vais maintenant aller choper HearthOfOak, Constitution, ThickSkin, RevengeOfTheHunted, .., voire ProfaneChemistry.
J'aimerai BloodDrinker et Golem'Blood, mais c'est trop contre mon 'role-play' de "Elfe-des-Bois Ranger"...
https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...ISS/characters

----------


## Safo

> Avoir suffisamment de regen pour cast quand t'es entouré de mobs pour te barrer (le mieux c'est quand même blood magic sur le skill de déplacement), avoir un peu plus de la moitié de sa vie en mana non réservé, plus c'est pas trop utile. Savoir que les maps less regen et no regen vont être chiante. Toujours considérer que c'est n'est qu'une couche de défense et qu'on peut en cumuler plus.


Merci!
C'est en bonne voie donc!

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Oh, j'ai zappé ça:
> 
> Aiguiller un débutant, ça peut être prise-de-tête ou/et pavé-de-texte. Donc un débutant qui veut ne surtout pas se prendre la tête vient en consommateur dans la guilde, comme il ne voudra pas aiguiller à son tour par la suite comme il faut. Quelqu'un qui ne fait que consommer est plutôt sujet à se faire éjecter.


En attendant comme dit quand on t'as répondu ça y'a 5 mois et comme dit la page d'avant et juste après et avant ton message, si tu veux une invit de guilde, faut donner un nom de perso. Si c'était ps ça la demande, alors on ne comprend rien. :s

----------


## ERISS

> si tu veux une invit de guilde, faut donner un nom de perso


En effet je ne l'avais jamais fait explicitement, juste un lien vers sa page;
Donc j'aimerai une invit' de guilde au nom de *Vifarc*. Merci  ::): 




> Si c'était ps ça la demande, alors on ne comprend rien.


Non j'avais d'abord répondu à qqun qui voulait jouer sans prise de tête *et* entrer dans la guilde pour se faire aider: j'y voyais une contradiction, au mieux un égoïsme, pour ce qui est d'une guilde.
Je ne veux pas dire qu'aider un newb' est forcément prise-de-tête, mais que le faire est accepter le risque que ça puisse le devenir.

----------


## Isdrydge

Petite question, y'a t'il un bon ratio Armure / Evasion a viser sachant qu'il y a du diminishing return plus on monte haut dans un truc ?

----------


## Farell

Bon c'est la 1ère fois que je ressens un manque de place dans mon coffre. Le meilleur prix pour 4 ou 6 (je sais plus :/) supplémentaires c'est quoi ?hier c'était 110gold (réduc de 10).

----------


## alogos

la réduc de 10, c'est par rapport à l'achat des 6 de manière unitaires, sinon, t'avais 25% off, donc ça doit être 150 ou 160. Attends 3 semaines et fait du ménage  ::P:

----------


## ERISS

Pour être bien à l'aise j'ai du mettre au moins 50€ dans l'inventaire (au moins 70 en tout dans le jeu), en au moins 3 bundles dont le spécial. Je pense qu'il faut rajouter au moins 30€ si on est gestionnaire de guilde..
Les autres F2P où j'ai raqué c'est surtout StarTrekO, un peu le défunt HellgateL, mais on a tendance à oublier pour pas effrayer le porte-monnaie...

----------


## pepito

Ça me parait énorme. Je trouve que la currency et une tab premium (surtout pour vendre) suffisent déjà pour beaucoup.
Perso j'ai la currency et une quad stash en plus et ça me suffit largement.

----------


## Farell

J'ai une currency et une premium mais quand tu es une fourmis ben çà se remplis vite ; même en faisant du ménage.

----------


## ERISS

Oui j'ai qu'un seul perso mais par exemple rien que pour les armures (de torse) j'ai 2 onglets, pour les anneaux uniquement j'ai tout un onglet,... J'aime avoir le choix quand environ tous les 5 niv je change tout mon matos porté.
Le quadtab ça me sert de dépôt rapide de loot, que j'essai de vider à chaque fin de session.

----------


## Fredox

Perso, j'ai profité des réducs pour dépenser mes 250 coins avec les conseils avisés des Canards, j'ai pris : 1 Currency, 1 Essence, 1 Divine, 2 premium tabs (ainsi que les 4 tabs de base). C'est plutôt confortable maintenant et j'ai pas eu besoin de me priver pour le coup. Merci à ceux qui m'avaient conseillé d'attendre les soldes, ça valait le coup  ::):

----------


## Isdrydge

> Petite question, y'a t'il un bon ratio Armure / Evasion a viser sachant qu'il y a du diminishing return plus on monte haut dans un truc ?


Je repost si jamais.

Globalement, y'a un niveau intéressant de ratio entre evasion / armure qui existe ?

Sinon sur PoB, je souhaite voir l'influsence de Physical  melee on full life, mais il me le compte pas car je suppose considere que je le suis pas. Pourtant je trouve pas l'option. Qqun pour me guider ?

----------


## alogos

non y a aucun rapport entre les deux et http://imgur.com/a/CpWjK... 10 secondes de recherche dans l'outils.

----------


## Rabbitman

Sauf erreur de calcul de ma part, il n'y a pas de diminishing return sur l'évasion  ::huh::

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a pas de return tout court  ::ninja::

----------


## Isdrydge

> non y a aucun rapport entre les deux et http://imgur.com/a/CpWjK... 10 secondes de recherche dans l'outils.


Moi je vois ca

----------


## Pyrrhus67

Depuis juin, il y a de nouvelles récompenses à la quête "deal with bandits". 

Je suis tenté par Kraityn, pour le +6% movement speed. 
Mais du coup, je perdrais le +20% increased physical damage de Oak. (je joue Marauder)

Est-ce que ça représente beaucoup de dps une fois mon perso au niveau max ?? (Sachant qu'en général dans le skill tree il y a pas mal de + xx % physical damage.)
Vous prendriez quoi, vous les canards : le movement speed, les dps ou les 2 skill points ?  ::):

----------


## ERISS

Roleplay: je les neutralise tous

----------


## Leybi

> Vous prendriez quoi, vous les canards : le movement speed, les dps ou les 2 skill points ?


On sait pas ce que tu joues donc ça risque d'être difficile.

Celà dit Kraityn est considéré comme le moins bon. Oak est vraiment bof aussi, sauf en HC avec des builds phys dmg qui stack aussi le reduce physical dmg. En SC beaucoup de joueurs sont plutot de l'avis: si ton build est crit prend Alira, sinon 2pts de passif.

----------


## Ghostwise

> Vous prendriez quoi, vous les canards : le movement speed, les dps ou les 2 skill points ?


Ca dépend entièrement du build exact. La plupart du temps 2 points sont préférables, mais pas pour certains builds dont la spécialité ou les points faibles s'alignent bien avec un bonus bandits.

--

Sinon j'ai passé le plus clair d'un lab à +108% move speed (mes +58% habituels plus une perma-shrine). C'est assez déconcertant. Un petit pas pour l'homme, et tu as fait 20 mètres.

Du coup j'ai couru en rond autour d'Izarro en criant "BIP BIP !", ça l'a beaucoup énervé.

----------


## Megiddo

pour du build RF, pas mal de gens penchent sur Oak, pour le 1% de life regen et accessoirement pour le petit pourcif de physical damage reduction. A bien y réfléchir, avec 2 malheureux points de passif, t'auras pas forcément mieux...

Après tout dépend du build c'est sûr...

----------


## alogos

> Moi je vois ca


Wow, j'ai fini par comprendre... ça n'apparait que si tu utilises quelque chose qui demande "on full life"

----------


## Isdrydge

> Wow, j'ai fini par comprendre... ça n'apparait que si tu utilises quelque chose qui demande "on full life"


Yep j'ai vu ca également  ::): 

Merci !

----------


## Ghostwise

Je teste pour vous le build Blinding Blizzard (berserker avec le staff Whispering Ice). C'est impressionnant. Si un jour vous avez eu envie de tout écraser avec un déluge vengeur de glace et de feu tombant du ciel (et c'est ma foi bien naturel), je recommande.

Le début est particulier puisqu'on prend genre 5 nodes notables en 38 niveaux (tout le reste ce sont des +10), mais en connaissant le jeu ça se passe vite et bien.

Mon Whispering Ice n'a que 5 slots. Je l'ai eu avec des cartes qui sont tombées vite à, heu, Burial Chamber je crois, et il a un petit iLevel. Mais même comme ça... Et puis seuls deux slots ont besoin d'être liés, donc grosses économies.

----------


## mentasm

Je teste aussi depuis le début de league et bien que le build soit tanky c'est long, looonnng, très plan plan comme gameplay. Faut pas être pressé.

----------


## Ghostwise

> Je teste aussi depuis le début de league et bien que le build soit tanky c'est long, looonnng, très plan plan comme gameplay. Faut pas être pressé.


Apparemment ça dépend de la quantité d'Intelligence que tu peux accumuler sur ton matos. Je peux pas dire, je suis encore dans la phase où ça détruit tout. Et puis c'est un build où t'a pas besoin de viser, ce qui est ma spécialité à moi que j'ai. Parce que je sais pas cliquer.

Il m'a fait aussi découvrir les joies du Vigilant Strike. C'est super-bien comme skill. Je l'utilise aussi sur ma sorcière lightning/cold, parce que son pour gros burn anti-boss elle doit être pratiquement au contact. Mes autres persos ça va, ils peuvent faire du shield charge ou du leap slam pour avoir leur litron de Fortify.

----------


## Ghostwise

Vous pensez qu'on peut encore faire un build potable avec The Goddess Scorned ?

L'épée semble optimisée pour l'époque ou le crit était roi, et déclenchait les ailments comme ignite. Mais tout ça c'est fini.

Par "potable", disons quelque chose qui peut faire de la map T10. Pas besoin de pouvoir faire Shaper avec les yeux bandés et des moufles.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Dépend ce que tu appelles potable... vider des maps faciles oui, rapidement, pas vraiment. 

La unleashed (la 6L) est déjà vite limitée et a de sérieux concurrents surtout quand on compare son prix, la scorned c'est pire du coup. Elle est pétée pour son niveau (28) et permettra de leveler très facilement, mais tu seras à la fois vite limité (dégâts propres ET que feu ET que dégâts avec l'arme et ignite, donc tu limites aussi les autres builds qui font de l'ignite) et tu auras facilement mieux à côté (même en spécifique à l'ignite, y'a d'autres uniques).

Les deux épées ont le gros avantage de marcher avec blade flurry, tu fais mal, de zone, en frappant vite, avec une arme à un main qui utilise les deux. J'avais monté jusqu'aux maps avec scorned puis unleashed, ça peut le faire, si t'as pas envie de tout faire à grande vitesse ou trop dur.

----------


## Safo

En ce moment sur un build bow-bleed avec Mom et l'amulette Aylardex, je dois dire que ca se passe plutôt bien.
Ok je ne suis que niveau 70 mais pour une fois j'arrive à faire un build convenable spé dex (enfin avec une majorité de nodes dex/passifs dans la partie inférieure du tree) combiné à Mind over Matter sans avoir pour autant beaucoup d'intel.

Bref, plutôt content pour le coup.

En terme de def c'est HP/Mom/esquive/dodge.
Je me tâte à virer le dodge et passer en block via le carquois unique qui va bien mais ca risque d'être difficile sur mes rési elem avec un unique en plus et la perte d’une tri-rési sur le carquois actuel.


EDIT: sinon question conne mais ... vous entendez un bruit de loup quand vous tuez avec les épées Hayons's Fury? 
Rien ici.
Quelqu'un joue avec sinon? Le buff par rapport à la version vanilla semble intéressant.

----------


## Ghostwise

Ah oui, la pénalité aux dégâts à beaucoup baissé sur Hyaon's, elles ont l'air bien plus sexy sur un build melee frenzy...

Pour le bruit, peut-être que tu as rollé un loup timide ou aphone. Ça arrive.

EDIT - quoique il me semble que je n'ai jamais entendu le son on-kill sur le Whispering Ice que j'utilise depuis quelques jours.

----------


## Safo

Il me semble que sur Whispering Ice ca existe depuis la sortie de l'unique non?
Ca me rappelle quelque chose le son de l'item dans le temps.

Ou alors je divague (possible aussi en vendredi soir encore au boulot).

----------


## Ghostwise

Et maintenant un message d'espoir et de foi -- on peut effectivement trouver des Tunnelers rare sur la map Quarry. Et me voici donc nanti d'un Pledge of Hands, qui est BiS pour mon build pour le nettoyage de map.

Ceci étant dit, il est très rapide.

Est-ce que Quarry est vraiment la meilleure map pour dégoter un Tunneler rare je ne sais pas. Mais ça marche, et elle a effectivement tendance à avoir les mêmes mobs que les mines sous Highgate.

----------


## Yeuss

Je suis un peu largué; j'ai un vieux perso Shadow 39 en ligue normale, dont les points ont été remis à 0, et ça fait mal de se remettre dans le bain !
Il n'y a qu'en lisant les builds 3.0 et en choisissant l'une d'entre elles (genre celle-ci) que j'ai une chance de re-comprendre un peu le jeu actuel?

J'ai bien vu la vidéo de Ziz (ici pour m'actualiser, mais je ne sais pas comment vous faites pour tout piger.

/canardperdu

----------


## Kamikaze

Le mieux c'est que tu refasses un perso et suive le tuto intégré du jeu

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En plus y'a plein de nouveau contenu que tu verras pendant le leveling si t'as pas joué depuis un moment

----------


## Yeuss

Merci ! Et le mieux c'est de recommencer en ligue Harbinger alors?

----------


## Kamikaze

Euh pour ça c'est vraiment comme tu veux, si tu veux profiter de ta richesse en league standard reste en standard, mais a priori la guilde pourra largement t'aider à démarrer en harbinger et tu pourras jouer avec les autres canards

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ouais Harbinger donc a priori

----------


## Ghostwise

> Le mieux c'est que tu refasses un perso et suive le tuto intégré du jeu.


Et en plus les quêtes et une partie des dialogues et les récompenses de quête et l'histoire etc. ont changé, donc tout recommencer est plus simple pour avoir une idée de ce que tu es en train de faire.

----------


## Ghostwise

Pour info, si on se démmerde pour faire mourir un boss de map à côté d'une strongbox qui ressucite les monstres proches, et bin il droppe pas de loot une deuxième fois.

Fallait essayer, hein.

----------


## Kamikaze

Essaye avec les Nemesis soul conduit ça marche tu verras  ::trollface::

----------


## alogos

> Et en plus les quêtes et une partie des dialogues et les récompenses de quête et l'histoire etc. ont changé, donc tout recommencer est plus simple pour avoir une idée de ce que tu es en train de faire.


Y a eu suffisament de bug exploit avec  ::P:  (kintsugi à l'époque...)

----------


## fadox

Plop, la dernière fois que j'ai lancé le jeu vite fait, ils venaient d'introduire les labyrinthes (dieu que c'est débile ces pièges façons platteformer...) et l'atlas, je lurke un peu le topac, mais j'ai du mal à suivre tant il semble que les nouveautés sont nombreuses, y a t'il un truc à farm aussi juteux que l'uber atziri à la bonne époque? est ce qu'il y a toujours de la place pour un bon mf sur des runs boss et ou maps hl? d'après ce que je vois sur le fofo officiel, le low life est mort, mais quid des armes, de ce que je vois, les dagues et arcs règnent toujours en maître pour les trucs op, je me trompe ?

----------


## Ghostwise

Le low-life m'a l'air de bien se porter... c'est juste que quand un truc est un peu ajusté à la baisse pour ne plus être *le* meta obligatoire, le public des premiers rangs se roule dans la poussière en s'arrachant les cheveux et en hurlant des malédictions comme quoi c'est maintenant le pire truc de toute l'histoire de tous les univers possibles dans toutes les réalités concevables.

---

Sinon, message à caractère informatif général - il reste des missions Haku bien bullshit (tout l'écran couvert de ball lightning et de flameblasts). Mais c'est le première que je vois depuis 3.0, et c'était sur une daily avec un Haku niveau 8. Ceci étant, même capé en résists et avec 4k de vie, et bin tu meurs comme une petite crotte en moon boots.

----------


## Safo

Il y a moyen de savoir facilement où se situe (sur quel perso) une gemme avec une compétence reskinée? J'ai cherché sur partout sur mon compte sans savoir qui a une gemme skinée que j'aimerais mettre sur un autre perso.
Visiblement on ne peut pas via la fenêtre de micro-transactions car celle-ci est "utilisée"  ::(:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Il y a moyen de savoir facilement où se situe (sur quel perso) une gemme avec une compétence reskinée? J'ai cherché sur partout sur mon compte sans savoir qui a une gemme skinée que j'aimerais mettre sur un autre perso.
> Visiblement on ne peut pas via la fenêtre de micro-transactions car celle-ci est "utilisée"


Ben tu cliques sur "utilisée" (dans la page de perso) et il te dit sur quel perso elle est ou le nom de la ligue si le perso n'existe plus (perso supprimé après la maj) et tu cliques dessus pour l'utiliser surl e perso actuel.

----------


## Ghostwise

Il y'a une prophétie qui fait que le prochain rare avec "Inner Treasure" va dropper deux uniques.

Et donc là paf - Dyadus (version boostée 3.0 avec des vitamines) et Kitava's Thirst.

Paf, vous dis-je.

----------


## Safo

> Ben tu cliques sur "utilisée" (dans la page de perso) et il te dit sur quel perso elle est ou le nom de la ligue si le perso n'existe plus (perso supprimé après la maj) et tu cliques dessus pour l'utiliser surl e perso actuel.


Non ca ne marche pas pour les skin de compétence:


Ca c'est que j'ai quand je passe ma souris ou clique dessus.

EDIT: ou alors je ne t'ai pas compris. Qu'appelles-tu la page de perso?

EDIT2: ok j'ai compris, c'est sur la fenêtre d'inventaire de micro-transactions. J'imagine que c'est ce que tu voulais dire.
Merci!!

----------


## Ghostwise

> EDIT2: ok j'ai compris, c'est sur la fenêtre d'inventaire de micro-transactions. J'imagine que c'est ce que tu voulais dire.


Oui, j'ai aussi eu un peu de mal à capter cette interface. Et pourtant j'ai trois prix Nobel.

----------


## Omaley

Arrivé aux maps T10 et à 50% de l'atlas, il me manque encore 2 trials pour faire mon uberlab mais à chaque Map, soit je tombe sur rien (souvent) soit je tombe sur un trial déjà fait. 
Dans mon désespoir, j'en suis presque arrivé à payer pour avoir accès aux trials...

----------


## Jalkar

> Arrivé aux maps T10 et à 50% de l'atlas, il me manque encore 2 trials pour faire mon uberlab mais à chaque Map, soit je tombe sur rien (souvent) soit je tombe sur un trial déjà fait. 
> Dans mon désespoir, j'en suis presque arrivé à payer pour avoir accès aux trials...


va sur le chat "Global 820", les gens partagent les master / Trial / challenge dessus (normalement sans vente)

si tu veux payer "Trade 820"

----------


## Safo

Qu'est ce qu'il se passe en fin de league si on laisse les items dans lo coffre dans les "tabs" de réserve à la fin de la league encore d'après?
En gros L1 < L2 (items L1 en tab de réserve) < L3 (items L2 en tab de réserve mais quid de L1?)

Je suppose que les tabs de réserve de L1 disparaissent car je suis sur le jeu depuis un bout de temps et visiblement je n'ai pas tant de tabs de réserve que cela.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Tous les onglets avec des items arrivent en standard en "remove only", rien n'est remplacé. Juste que si tu rachètes des onglets après, en standard ils seront mis à la place des premiers onglets "remove only".

----------


## Safo

Même sur plus de 3 leagues différentes?
C'est étrange, il ne semble vraiment pas voir mon stuff "vanilla" pourtant. M'enfin ca fait trop longtemps, j'ai du oublier les merdouilles que je possédais.

----------


## alogos

https://sites.google.com/view/poefr/guide-du-jeu/ligues chapitre adéquat

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Même sur plus de 3 leagues différentes?
> C'est étrange, il ne semble vraiment pas voir mon stuff "vanilla" pourtant. M'enfin ca fait trop longtemps, j'ai du oublier les merdouilles que je possédais.


Même sur toutes les ligues depuis le début des ligues.

----------


## Safo

Super merci (encore)!

----------


## Ghostwise

Ma première Exalted Orb a droppé après... je ne sais pas. Plus de 1,200 heures de jeu j'imagine (depuis 2014).

C'est bien simple, je ne savais même pas ce que ça faisait sur un clic droit.

----------


## Goranth

salut les canards. Je cherche des avis sur mon build que j'ai designé sur poeplanner : 
https://poeplanner.com/AAkAAQ0ACRYAA...lZ8EyOAAAAAAA=

Vous en pensez quoi ?

Assassin dual scourge basé life

----------


## ERISS

Kitava10 à mon niv 70, pas la peine. Ou alors en 3 heures en crevant 100 fois. Je ressaierai au niv85. Il y a quoi à faire en attendant? J'ai des maps qui m'attendent, déjà.

----------


## thomzon

Tu peux pas mapper tant que tu n'as pas fini l'acte 10, donc si tu veux monter 85 à part farmer les zones existantes en boucle...

----------


## Farell

On peut pas la faire en groupe Kitava ? Oo

----------


## Louck

> On peut pas la faire en groupe Kitava ? Oo


Si on peut le faire en solo. Mais il est vrai qu'elle est particulièrement résistante et elle fait très mal.

----------


## Ghostwise

En général je me fait Kitava acte 10 vers le niveau 66 ou 67 avec une barre d'expérience vide puisqu'il va y'avoir quelques morts.

Avec la pratique on commence à comprendre ses attaques et les tells, la composition de ses troupes, comment éliminer plus rapidement le coeur, les attaques qui ont des soucis de hit box sur Kitava, quels pouvoirs de panthéon et potions amener, comment entrer dans le tas quand on revient dans la zone avec plein d'ennemis, le (gros) niveau de mobilité requis...

----------


## Jalkar

Pour la première fois ever, j'ai tombé un gardien \o/

Je suis vraiment TRES agréablement surpris par mon Slayer Charged Dash. Je ne pensais pas pouvoir le monter aussi haut dans les maps  ::): 
Vraiment une bonne surprise  ::): 
54% evade
53% dodge
54% spell dodge
ca aide bien  ::): 

(flask up c'est 68/63/64)

http://poe-profile.info/profile/Jalk...BoltSonOfUsain

----------


## ERISS

> Tu peux pas mapper tant que tu n'as pas fini l'acte 10,


Moi je peux en tout cas. Il faut revenir à l'acte où il y a l'outil d'utilisation des maps, dans une salle ronde en donj'. J'avais déjà fait une map à cette occasion, mais je l'avais mise jaune/rare et je me suis fait massacrer en boucle, revenant par les 7(?) portails qui s'effacent.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Moi je peux en tout cas. Il faut revenir à l'acte où il y a l'outil d'utilisation des maps, dans une salle ronde en donj'. J'avais déjà fait une map à cette occasion, mais je l'avais mise jaune/rare et je me suis fait massacrer en boucle, revenant par les 7(?) portails qui s'effacent.


C'est normalement impossible de mapper tant que t'as pas tué Kitava.

----------


## pepito

Et ça serait super puissant vu que c'est le kill kitava qui fait le malus des résistances.

----------


## Jalkar

> Moi je peux en tout cas. Il faut revenir à l'acte où il y a l'outil d'utilisation des maps, dans une salle ronde en donj'. J'avais déjà fait une map à cette occasion, mais je l'avais mise jaune/rare et je me suis fait massacrer en boucle, revenant par les 7(?) portails qui s'effacent.


on fait une map, pour aller tuer doedre (maligaro?) il me semble mais c'est tout

----------


## ERISS

> on fait une map, pour aller tuer doedre (maligaro?) il me semble mais c'est tout


Non c'était vraiment une map classique, en plus, que j'ai testé sur l'outil, c'était pas inclus dans l'histoire.
J'ai foutu l'item normal (pas un objet de quête) dans le socle à disposition, et ça a ouvert pleins de portails.
Ensuite oui je crois que je l'ai utilisé pour la quête, et ça a réouvert des portails; mais la 1ère c'était une map de loot normal.
Je réessaierai bientôt de toute façon, j'ai au moins 5 maps qui m'attendent.

----------


## Safo

Sur un build Oro's Sacrifice / flicker, quelle est la différence (et le plus intéressant) entre les passifs suivants?
% increased fire damage with attack skills
% increased fire damage
% increased fire damage with 2H weapons

J'avoue être un peu pommé sur quoi prioriser.

----------


## Jalkar

> Sur un build Oro's Sacrifice / flicker, quelle est la différence (et le plus intéressant) entre les passifs suivants?
> % increased fire damage with attack skills
> % increased fire damage
> % increased fire damage with 2H weapons
> 
> J'avoue être un peu pommé sur quoi prioriser.


pour un build qui fait une attaque à deux mains, ils n'ont pas de différence.

----------


## Safo

Donc ca se joue au plus gros % quoi  ::): .
Merci!

Quid de "Elemental Overload" sinon pour un tel build? C'est assez loin dans l'arbre mais j'imagine que ca fonctionne bien pour un build qui ne mise pas sur le crit tout en gagnant un bonus conséquent si jamais un crit passe?

----------


## Kamikaze

y'a une différence pour % increased fire damage with attack skills a priori. Me semble que c'est le seul des trois qui va aussi scale le dot de l'ignite

- - - Updated - - -




> Weapon Elemental Damage
> 
> The "Elemental Damage with Weapons" stats that were found on the passive tree, items, and the Weapon Elemental Damage support have now been replaced with "Elemental Damage with Attack Skills". This has two notable effects:
> These new stats now modify all of the damage dealt by Attack Skills, not just the attack damage. This means that Damage Over Time dealt by an attack skill, such as Ignite and Secondary Damage (including the explosion from Infernal Blow), will be affected as well. We've made this change to create a natural increase in Ignite damage for characters investing in Elemental Attacks, as a benefit for fire characters.

----------


## Jalkar

> Donc ca se joue au plus gros % quoi .
> Merci!
> 
> Quid de "Elemental Overload" sinon pour un tel build? C'est assez loin dans l'arbre mais j'imagine que ca fonctionne bien pour un build qui ne mise pas sur le crit tout en gagnant un bonus conséquent si jamais un crit passe?


oui, sauf qu'il me semble que Oro's permet de généré des frenzy sur ignite, la meilleure façon d'ignite est de crit.

----------


## Safo

> oui, sauf qu'il me semble que Oro's permet de généré des frenzy sur ignite, la meilleure façon d'ignite est de crit.


J'avais fais un perso du genre dans le temps et je collais des ignites via du "% de chance d'ignite" sur le stuff ou les passifs.
Via le crit ca bouffe un max de passifs et rend le build bancal je trouve.

Merci Kamikaze, effectivement, je n'avais pas songé à l'effet sur le dot.

----------


## Jalkar

> J'avais fais un perso du genre dans le temps et je collais des ignites via du "% de chance d'ignite" sur le stuff ou les passifs.
> Via le crit ca bouffe un max de passifs et rend le build bancal je trouve.
> 
> Merci Kamikaze, effectivement, je n'avais pas songé à l'effet sur le dot.


J'ai jamais fait de build Flicker, et encore moins de build oro's  ::):  je ne me rends pas compte de quelle est le meilleur moyen d'ignite proprement  ::): 

Après, il ont largement buff la gemme 'chance to ignite' en 3.0, avec un bon gros "MORE Fire Damage" en plus de la chance d'ignite  ::):

----------


## Safo

Ah ouai j'ai vu ca aussi tiens.
Elle est sur le 5L prévu (pas les moyens de 6L facilement  ::(:  ).

----------


## alogos

Le generic fire damage va aussi augmenter les dégâts d'ignite. 
Elemental Overload n'empêche pas de crit ou d'ignite, ça empêche de faire plus de dégâts de crit avec le crit multi. C'est toujours bien quand tu as rien d'investi en crit multi et que tu joue elem. Après, faut compare avec RT qui te donne beaucoup de chance to hit ou de passif / affix. Ça revient à voir combien de crit tu fais en 8 seconde pour assurer d'avoir le buff up le plus souvent.
Les chances to ignite sont facile à trouver donc généralement, on joue oro en non-crit (surtout vu la base de 5%), mais après, RT ou EO, c'est plus selon le placement dans l'arbre...

----------


## Ghostwise

Il y'avait eu un discussion intéressante sur Reddit à ce sujet.

Nan, si, c'est possible. Oui, je sais.

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile..._game_changer/

----------


## Safo

Ah merci, il y a des remarques intéressantes.

Par contre c'est quoi "RT" alogos?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Ah merci, il y a des remarques intéressantes.
> 
> Par contre c'est quoi "RT" alogos?


Resolute Technique.

----------


## ERISS

Merci pour l'invit' de guilde. J'ai passé ma soirée à fouiller et un peu piller la bank (miam pour mon DualSwordWieldBlock). J'ai essayé de refiler le max que je pouvais d'intéressant en échange (je pense que le meilleur c'est mes Skills de Qualité%, ça à l'air rare par rapport à la demande).
Du coup j'ai pas encore pu tester mon faisage de map pré-Kitava10

----------


## Ghostwise

> c'est mes Skills de Qualité%, ça à l'air rare par rapport à la demande).


J'imagine que c'est parce qu'elles sont toutes converties en Gemcutter's Prism.

----------


## ERISS

> J'imagine que c'est parce qu'elles sont toutes converties en Gemcutter's Prism.


Je connais pas. Non j'ai rien converti du tout, j'avais looté un coffre légendaire(?) avec plein de ces gemmes(?). Edit: ah ok j'ai compris, tu parles des autres joueurs

----------


## ERISS

Voilà, je viens de refaire une map, Desert, par la machine de la ChamberOfSins Act7. Ça marche, à moins que par map vous vouliez parler d'une autre chose. Sinon les wikis peuvent être mis à jour de la bonne nouvelle.
Le loot de la guild m'aide bien, merci  ::lol:: 
http://poe-profile.info/profile/ERISS/Vifarc
J'ai fait une connerie de newb': j'ai essayé d'avoir 6 gemmes sur l'armure unique-5... j'en ai plus que 4.. Tant pis pour moi.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Voilà, je viens de refaire une map, Desert, par la machine de la ChamberOfSins Act7. Ça marche, à moins que par map vous vouliez parler d'une autre chose. Sinon les wikis peuvent être mis à jour de la bonne nouvelle.
> Le loot de la guild m'aide bien, merci 
> http://poe-profile.info/profile/ERISS/Vifarc
> J'ai fait une connerie de newb': j'ai essayé d'avoir 6 gemmes sur l'armure unique-5... j'en ai plus que 4.. Tant pis pour moi.


Ton perso ne daterait-il pas d'avant la 3.0 ? Par ce que si tu fais ça avec un perso qui n'a pas tué Kitava, ben le jeu te dit qu'il faut le tuer. Et la restriction n'est pas forcément là pour les persos créés avant la 3.0 selon leur avancement (genre fallait avoir que accès au merciless pour pouvoir ouvrir des maps).

----------


## ERISS

> Ton perso ne daterait-il pas d'avant la 3.0 ? Par ce que si tu fais ça avec un perso qui n'a pas tué Kitava, ben le jeu te dit qu'il faut le tuer.


Le jeu ne me dit rien du tout. Mon perso a au moins 3 ans et demi.
J'ai envoyé 60 brouzoufs à la guilde (tout ce qui me restait, je compte pas raquer plus avant longtemps).

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Le jeu ne me dit rien du tout. Mon perso a au moins 3 ans et demi.
> J'ai envoyé 60 brouzoufs à la guilde (tout ce qui me restait, je compte pas raquer plus avant longtemps).


Bah voilà, ton perso a profité du changement de difficulté du jeu, si sur un nouveau perso tu tentes d'ouvrir une map à l'acte 7, le jeu te dira, comme pour le map device de zana, qu'il faut avoir tué Kitava Act X d'abord. (idem si quelqu'un d'autre ouvre dixit les commentaires sur reddit)

Merci pour les brouzoufs. A voir ce qu'on en fait, prochaine promo pour les stashs (ils ne sont pas tous pleins et ils ne servent que league tempo standard) ou pour des places dans la guilde ? A 100 coins les 10 places vs 50 points le stash (un peu moins en solde) et le fait que la guilde a été limite pleine avec que des actifs pendant la ligue actuelle, je pencherais plus pour des slots de persos. A vérifier si y'a des promos là dessus, me semble pas en avoir vu.

----------


## ERISS

> Merci pour les brouzoufs. 50 pour 1stash ou 100 pour 10places?


Normalement on peut faire les 2: 95+60=155 (la guilde avait déjà 95), et il restera 5coins.
Côté stashs il y a un peu de la réorganisation à faire lol, c'est assez le bordel avec des redondants. Je jette pas la pierre, c'est du boulot.

----------


## Zephy

> Normalement on peut faire les 2: 95+60=155 (la guilde avait déjà 95), et il restera 5coins.
> Côté stashs il y a un peu de la réorganisation à faire lol, c'est assez le bordel avec des redondants. Je jette pas la pierre, c'est du boulot.


C'est normal que ce soit le bordel dans les stash du Standard , tout le monde joue en League temporaire  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Normalement on peut faire les 2: 95+60=155 (la guilde avait déjà 95), et il restera 5coins.
> Côté stashs il y a un peu de la réorganisation à faire lol, c'est assez le bordel avec des redondants. Je jette pas la pierre, c'est du boulot.


Je m'y fais jamais avec cette interface de chie : tu reçois un message sur le site officiel qui te file un lien pour te dire que la guilde a reçu XXX coins mais tu dois aller dans ton propre profil pour aller voir les transactions puis aller dans les transactions de guilde pour aller valider la transaction. >.>
Donc oui 155 points sauf que comme dit :
-faut attendre une solde si c'est pour des stashs
-en league temporaire SC les stashs ne sont pas pleins
-en league temporaire HC j'ai pas été voir cette fois mais ça doit être quasi vide
-en ssf évidemment ça ne sert à personne
-en standard c'est le bordel pour la simple raison qu'à chaque fin de ligue temporaire tous les onglets possédant un item arrivent dans le coffre de guilde de la ligue mère (SC ou HC standard), et non je ne vais pas m'amuser à trier les onglets de la guilde en standard. Si quelqu'un le fait je peux faire un tour un coup changer les noms mais de toute façon ce qui est "remove only" est censé avoir déjà un nom et un tri et on peut pas changer ce qu'il y a dedans (juste le vider) et de mémoire on ne peut toujours pas juste déplacer les onglets de stash de guilde
-en standard 99.99% des items ne valent rien et ceux qui valent quelque chose ne sont pas en guildstash. Si quelqu'un cherche quelque chose en standard, même des uniques de leveling, un tite demande ici ou sur le chat guilde et quelqu'un se fera un plaisir de vider un ou plusieurs de ses onglets "remove only" pour répondre à la demande ^^

vs
-des slots pour de nouveaux coins² si l'affluence se maintient / monte avec la prochaine ligue
-de côté pour "le jour" où on aura les améliorations de l'interface de guilde et éventuellement des trucs à "débloquer" ? 

On rajoute à ça la règle qui fait que si tu voulais vraiment un onglet de plus avec les coins que tu as gracieusement donné à la guilde : si on achète un onglet, il remplace le premier onglet "remove only" du stash (que ce soit le tien ou celui de la guilde d'ailleurs, ça marche pareil) qui devient un onglet classique (standard ou premium selon ce que tu as acheté pour ton compte, et classique pour guilde y'en n'a qu'un type, avec le titre/couleur éditable). Du coup avant d'avoir réellement un onglet de plus faudrait vider tous les onglets "remove only", je n'ai pas regardé le stash guild standard depuis longtemps... là me semble qu'on a 15-20 onglets de base dans le stash de guilde, multiplié par quelques ligues si ce n'est toutes... ça fait BEAUCOUP à trier !  ::P:

----------


## ERISS

> de mémoire on ne peut toujours pas juste déplacer les onglets de stash de guilde


Pfff, ça manque grave ça.




> si tu voulais vraiment un onglet de plus avec les coins que tu as gracieusement donné à la guilde


Pas vraiment, faites-en ce que vous voulez pour la guilde (voire rien pour l'instant). J'avais des coins 'en trop'.




> faudrait vider tous les onglets "remove only", je n'ai pas regardé le stash guild standard depuis longtemps... là me semble qu'on a 15-20 onglets de base dans le stash de guilde, multiplié par quelques ligues si ce n'est toutes... ça fait BEAUCOUP à trier !


Oui, déjà si on pouvait déplacer les onglets ça aiderait beaucoup à s'y retrouver..
Je peux continuer à 'piller' un peu les remove-only alors.

----------


## Dirian

Pille autant que tu veux le coffre en standard, il y a trop peu de chose interessante dedans pour se restreindre et les rares qui tente d'en trier un truc stoppent au bout de 3-4 tabs tellement c'est lent a faire.

----------


## ERISS

Il y a 73 onglets Remove-only sur les 93.. Je pense qu'il faudrait au moins doubler les onglets (20->40) pour pouvoir trier un minimum, sans trop gâcher (revendre à pnj)...

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Il y a 73 onglets Remove-only sur les 93.. Je pense qu'il faudrait au moins doubler les onglets (20->40) pour pouvoir trier un minimum, sans trop gâcher (revendre à pnj)...


50 coins c'est pour UN seul stash hein !  ::P: 

Dans la ligue tempo actuelle on a deux stash 1-20, deux 21-40, deux 40-60, deux 60+, un 4L (utile en début de ligue/low level), un 5L (plein), 5 d'uniques, un de map, un de flask à vue de nez. On a commencé avec plus de low level (tout le monde partant de zéro) et là certaines ne sont pas utilisées (60+, flasks) et les uniques pourraient être fusionnées avec les stash de leveling. 

Tu trierais quoi avec 40 stashs de guilde ? Je précise de guilde par ce qu'en plus des stashs commun, beaucoup de monde a des stash à part et stocks certaines choses sans les laisser à dispo mais pouvant les donner/prêter si quelqu'un a besoin (uniques, gemmes, jewels, maps, flasks).

De plus, tu garderais quoi spécifiquement en standard ? soit ça ne vaut vraiment rien, soit ça ne se laisse pas en accès libre. Les rares ça ferait vite un gros gros bordel, les uniques idems (pour info arrivé en map certains ne ramassent même plus les uniques basiques hein), transférer les stocks de maps/jewels/gems c'est super long (clic par clic, pas de ctrl clic vers ou depuis le guild stash). 

Et oui, à terme tout objet en guildstash qui n'a pas son utilité peut finir en vendor trash (genre quand on trie les onglets de leveling avec des armes lvl50 et un impressionnant 70 de dps).

----------


## comodorecass

Coucou les canards exilés! Je viens un peu après la bataille mais ça fait quelques mois que je n'ai pas touché à mon PC pour jouer. Je joue pas mal à PoE mais surtout en casual, je tente des builds, j'essaie d'aller le plus loin possible en une saison, des objectifs qui me permettent de prendre pas mal de plaisir en jouant à mon rythme. Avec la nouvelle extension, le jeu est-il toujours adapté à mon style le jeu? L'abandon des mode difficulté supérieurs au profit d'une campagne lissée plus longue me fait dire que oui mais je voudrais votre confirmation? La saison est encore longue?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Coucou les canards exilés! Je viens un peu après la bataille mais ça fait quelques mois que je n'ai pas touché à mon PC pour jouer. Je joue pas mal à PoE mais surtout en casual, je tente des builds, j'essaie d'aller le plus loin possible en une saison, des objectifs qui me permettent de prendre pas mal de plaisir en jouant à mon rythme. Avec la nouvelle extension, le jeu est-il toujours adapté à mon style le jeu? L'abandon des mode difficulté supérieurs au profit d'une campagne lissée plus longue me fait dire que oui mais je voudrais votre confirmation? La saison est encore longue?


Le jeu est encore mieux qu'avant pour faire des builds ratés. Il reste plus d'un mois avant la fin de la saison donc tu peux te faire un perso sans soucis.

----------


## ERISS

> Le jeu est encore mieux qu'avant pour faire des builds ratés.


Tout à fait, et même si le build n'est pas raté mais qu'auparavant c'était le jeu peu équilibré qui les rendait low.

----------


## ERISS

> Dans la ligue tempo actuelle on a un peu moins de 20 stashs, certaines ne sont pas utilisées et d'autres pourraient être fusionnées. 
> Tu trierais quoi avec 40 stashs de guilde ?
> De plus, tu garderais quoi spécifiquement en standard ? soit ça ne vaut vraiment rien, soit ça ne se laisse pas en accès libre.
> Les rares ça ferait vite un gros gros bordel, les uniques idems (pour info arrivé en map certains ne ramassent même plus les uniques basiques hein),
>  transférer les stocks de maps/jewels/gems c'est super long (clic par clic, pas de ctrl clic vers ou depuis le guild stash). 
> Et oui, à terme tout objet en guildstash qui n'a pas son utilité peut finir en vendor trash.


Je n'ai pas assez d'expérience du jeu (jamais été post-KitavaX) pour être capable de bien trier assurément,
 probablement qu'il y aurait beaucoup que je garderais au lieu de trash, et un peu que j'aurai trash au lieu de garder.
Okay 40 c'était à la louche pour concentrer les 97 stashs sans trop trasher, je devrai être capable de diminuer à 30, mais pour les 20 actuels j'aurai peur de perdre trop de trucs importants, comme je ne sais pas forcément bien les repérer.

----------


## Dirian

@ERISS
Vu que tu veux t'amuser a trier un peu, en standard c'est facile de ne pas se tromper sur les items RARE:
les armes(sauf wand & staff): tout ce qui n'a pas au moins 130% increased physical & de l'attack speed -> vendor
les jewel: tout ca qui n'a pas de %maximum life/energy shield -> vendor
le reste: tout ce qui n'a pas au moins 2 resist & du maximum life/energy shield -> vendor

et meme avec ca on peut reduire encore, car la plupart des items  que tu va garder avec ces 3 regles, tu peut les acheter 1c MAX....

----------


## ERISS

Même les 6-link normaux (ou pas): trash?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Même les 6-link normaux (ou pas): trash?


Ca dépend de la base, tu peux tenter de les crafts. Sinon ça te fera une divine.

----------


## Dirian

genre a par d’éventuels tabula, il y a des 6L dans la banque ?
comme le dit psycho, ca depend de la base, mais je dirais qu'on peux les garder.

----------


## Safo

Depuis mon retour je découvre des nouveaux trucs tous les jours c’est génial ! Il faut dire que je ne m’étais pas spoiler les nouveautés du tout ces 2 dernières années.
La dernière en date c’est la possibilité de passer une curse en aura. C’est juste extra sur certain builds en fait !

Du coup je me retrouve avec 3 persos 70+
- Un Gladiator multishot bleed
- Un Champion Flicker strike Oro’s sacrifice
- Un Raider Wild strike dual claws

Alors si le premier passe bien (quoiqu’il aurait sans doute des ennuis si c’était un cac et donc du coup je pense avoir un problème quelque part quand je planifie mes persos), les deux autres c’est un peu plus délicat.


Le champion Flicker a un DPS monstre comparé au Raider mais il se prend du OS de temps à autre (esquive/dodge, 3k5 HP).
Le raider tient plutôt bien mais comme il a un dps anémique (Allure + The Scourge), il mange trop sur la durée.

Bref, je ne sais pas trop quoi changer pour progresser sans mourir ici et là sur 2-3 heures de jeu (ratio d’environ 1 mort par heure sur du contenu 70+ je dirais).

Je me dis bien que c’est super vague comme post mais si jamais il y a des conseils « généraux » pour ce genre de persos je prends (je linkerais bien mes skills tree mais Steam ne passe pas au boulot  ::(:  ).

----------


## ERISS

> il y a des 6L dans la banque ?


Je me souviens plus, il y a en tous cas une palanquée de _normaux_ (et plus) en 5L(grand formats) [et de 4L(mediums) et de 3L(petits)]

----------


## Pyrrhus67

> Depuis mon retour je découvre des nouveaux trucs tous les jours c’est génial ! Il faut dire que je ne m’étais pas spoiler les nouveautés du tout ces 2 dernières années.
> La dernière en date c’est la possibilité de passer une curse en aura. C’est juste extra sur certain builds en fait !
> 
> Du coup je me retrouve avec 3 persos 70+
> - Un Gladiator multishot bleed
> - Un Champion Flicker strike Oro’s sacrifice
> - Un Raider Wild strike dual claws
> 
> Alors si le premier passe bien (quoiqu’il aurait sans doute des ennuis si c’était un cac et donc du coup je pense avoir un problème quelque part quand je planifie mes persos), les deux autres c’est un peu plus délicat.
> ...


Ahah la même !  :^_^: 

Je joue marauder, et au bout d'un moment j'ai constaté que (dans mon build) le seul moyen pratique d'avoir des endurance charge c'est de curse en aura. 

Ayant arrêté de jouer quelques années, c'était aussi une très bonne surprise de constater qu'il ne fallait plus refaire 4 actes 3 fois pour être lvl "max".  ::): 

Pour ton champion Flicker qui se fait OS de temps en temps (c'est plus mon opinion perso qu'une connaissance empirique des mécaniques de défense du jeu  ::ninja::  ) : Je pense que c'est parce que justement, si tu base trop sa défense sur l'esquive/dodge. Il est possible que l'esquive/dodge rate, et là ça pique. Il faudrait un peu plus d'HP/armor, ou trouver un moyen de résister a une *grosse* claque.

----------


## ERISS

> -  Raider Wild strike dual claws, tient plutôt bien mais comme il a un dps anémique (Allure + The Scourge), il mange trop sur la durée.


Je sais pas, mon seul truc bien efficace que j'aie trouvé pour l'instant en dualwield (ça doit bien fonctionner sur 2H aussi) est MultiStrike+LifeOnHit sur du dégât de zone: c'est un assez bon compromis dps/survie sur les packs (pas génial contre les boss évidemment).
Ça n'empêche pas de crever quand-même en cas de pasd'bol...

----------


## Safo

> Pour ton champion Flicker qui se fait OS de temps en temps (c'est plus mon opinion perso qu'une connaissance empirique des mécaniques de défense du jeu  ) : Je pense que c'est parce que justement, si tu base trop sa défense sur l'esquive/dodge. Il est possible que l'esquive/dodge rate, et là ça pique. Il faudrait un peu plus d'HP/armor, ou trouver un moyen de résister a une *grosse* claque.


Ouai je me tâte à mettre une Kintsugi pour éviter ca.
Ca pourrait le faire.

----------


## Yshuya

> Depuis mon retour je découvre des nouveaux trucs tous les jours c’est génial ! Il faut dire que je ne m’étais pas spoiler les nouveautés du tout ces 2 dernières années.
> La dernière en date c’est la possibilité de passer une curse en aura. C’est juste extra sur certain builds en fait !
> 
> Du coup je me retrouve avec 3 persos 70+
> - Un Gladiator multishot bleed
> - Un Champion Flicker strike Oro’s sacrifice
> - Un Raider Wild strike dual claws
> 
> Alors si le premier passe bien (quoiqu’il aurait sans doute des ennuis si c’était un cac et donc du coup je pense avoir un problème quelque part quand je planifie mes persos), les deux autres c’est un peu plus délicat.
> ...


Tu peux regarder le mien. J'ai le même problème mais j'étais un peu plus loin dans le stuff que toi. 


http://poe-profile.info/profile/yshuya

----------


## Safo

On a quasi le meme perso sauf que le tiens est basé sur l’armure.
Et tu as un item inabordable en Harbringer, Kaom (tu l’as loot d’ailleurs ?).

Il y a moyen de voir l’arbre sinon via ce site ? J’ai essayé de zieuter vite fait mais comme ca ressemble à tout sauf un site pro, je n’ai pas pu fouiller depuis le boulot  ::P: 

A part ca je ne vois pas trop quoi changer ou améliorer si ce n’est changer de système défensif eva => armure.

----------


## Yshuya

> On a quasi le meme perso sauf que le tiens est basé sur l’armure.
> Et tu as un item inabordable en Harbringer, Kaom (tu l’as loot d’ailleurs ?).
> 
> Il y a moyen de voir l’arbre sinon via ce site ? J’ai essayé de zieuter vite fait mais comme ca ressemble à tout sauf un site pro, je n’ai pas pu fouiller depuis le boulot 
> 
> A part ca je ne vois pas trop quoi changer ou améliorer si ce n’est changer de système défensif eva => armure.


Non, je l'ai acheté comme tout le monde ! 
Tu cliques sur skill tree juste en dessous de la life. Je devais aller chercher elemental overload, j'ai changé le tree 400 fois

----------


## Safo

> Non, je l'ai acheté comme tout le monde ! 
> Tu cliques sur skill tree juste en dessous de la life. Je devais aller chercher elemental overload, j'ai changé le tree 400 fois


Wow. Je ne sais pas comment vous faites  ::P: 
Pas encore chopé une seule ex ici  ::'(: 

Bon après je ne trade pas (enfin j'achète mais ne revends pas) et je joue environ une heure par jour donc bon.

Je vais zieuter le skill tree ce soir pour voir alors, merci!  ::):

----------


## alogos

3.5K hp, c'est super bas, tout simplement.
Même sans Kaom, tu devrais déjà être à plus de 4K.

Et moi, ma Kaom Heart, je l'ai chancé.

----------


## Yshuya

> Wow. Je ne sais pas comment vous faites 
> Pas encore chopé une seule ex ici 
> 
> Bon après je ne trade pas (enfin j'achète mais ne revends pas) et je joue environ une heure par jour donc bon.
> 
> Je vais zieuter le skill tree ce soir pour voir alors, merci!


Maintenant, je prends des OS énervant mais pas autant que toi, je pense.

----------


## comodorecass

Bon j'ai passé que deux heures sur Oriath mais mon retour est excellent pour le moment. L'interface est plus lisible, le jeu est globalement beaucoup plus beau (les vagues !), j'ai plus aucun micro-lag et micro-freeze qui rendaient le jeu parfois penible, la map est mieux foutue et il y a des tonnes de petits détails quality of Life mais qui font toute la différence. Je vais acheter un petit pack pour l'occase tellement le boulot des dev le mérite.

----------


## mentasm

Soirée crash pour moi avec le client poe64 qui merdoit un nvidia expérience désinstallé suite à un écran bleu et un retour sur du dx9 qui laisse apparaître des bugs... j'espère que la cg n'est pas morte.
On a des infos sur un éventuel problème du client steam?

----------


## Pyrrhus67

> Soirée crash pour moi avec le client poe64 qui merdoit un nvidia expérience désinstallé suite à un écran bleu et un retour sur du dx9 qui laisse apparaître des bugs... j'espère que la cg n'est pas morte.
> On a des infos sur un éventuel problème du client steam?


De mon côté tout va bien sur ma 1060 (jai encore joué hier soir), mais j'ai toujours le même "bug" : je joue en plein écran fenêtré, mais dès que je passe en plein écran quand je fais alt+tab, c'est le drame, le jeu plante systématiquement. C'est ballot car en plein écran je roule à 60+ fps, au lieu de 40.  :<_<: 

Tu plante lors d'une tentative d'alt+tab ? Au lancement du jeu ? C'est peut-être une màj auto de tes drivers ? 
Essaie déjà, si ce n'est déjà fait, de vérifier les fichiers du jeu sur steam.

----------


## Ghostwise

Il me vautre aussi sur du Nvidia quand je alt-tab. Donc si je veux consulter une autre fenêtré (genre poe.trade) bin je passe en fenêtré avant et c'est réglé.

----------


## Isdrydge

Voila mon main. Qques conseils pour le up avec un budget de 2 exalt et 90 chaos grosso modo ? 

https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...dge/characters

----------


## Yshuya

6 Link

Ta belt fait partie du build ?

Tu peux focus du physical sur ring, ce sont les Steel Ring

Ton casque est moche, c'est de l'armure que tu veux pas de l'évasion.

Link  avec http://poe-profile.info/profile (bon c'est en maintenance)

----------


## Isdrydge

> 6 Link
> 
> Ta belt fait partie du build ?
> 
> Tu peux focus du physical sur ring, ce sont les Steel Ring
> 
> Ton casque est moche, c'est de l'armure que tu veux pas de l'évasion.
> 
> Link  avec http://poe-profile.info/profile (bon c'est en maintenance)


Oui belt fait parti du build. Elle est ouf cette belt !

Yep, casque moche en effet, bonne stats mais me faudrait le même en armure grosso modo.

6L je vais y retravailler dès que j'ai une seconde belly en effet.

Ok pour les rings. L'amulette ?

PS : http://poe-profile.info/profile/Isdrydge

----------


## Jalkar

ton craft "+ 6 all attributes" tu en avais vraiment besoin, car tu dois pouvoir craft un truc plus intéressant  ::):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Oui belt fait parti du build. Elle est ouf cette belt !
> 
> Yep, casque moche en effet, bonne stats mais me faudrait le même en armure grosso modo.
> 
> 6L je vais y retravailler dès que j'ai une seconde belly en effet.
> 
> Ok pour les rings. L'amulette ?
> 
> PS : http://poe-profile.info/profile/Isdrydge


Vire le craft sur les gants et craft du flat phys. T'as la node leech si ça passe pas avec ça c'est que ton dps est vraiment pas terrible. En général ton stuff est plutot très correct, la base pour le casque est pas la bonne mais c'est loin d'être handicapant. Achète une belly, des fuses, et croise les doigts.

Et oui un craft force sur ton anneau me parait plus judicieux si ça passe en stats.

----------


## Isdrydge

> Vire le craft sur les gants et craft du flat phys. T'as la node leech si ça passe pas avec ça c'est que ton dps est vraiment pas terrible. En général ton stuff est plutot très correct, la base pour le casque est pas la bonne mais c'est loin d'être handicapant. Achète une belly, des fuses, et croise les doigts.


J'en ai claqué 300 ou 400 pour avoir le 5L déjà  ::): 

Merci pour l'idée sur gants en effet ca sera mieux.

Me demande ce qui est mieux, partir sur des gants mieux loti en terme de res / vita mais sans le physcal DMG ou rester la dessus ?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> J'en ai claqué 300 ou 400 pour avoir le 5L déjà 
> 
> Merci pour l'idée sur gants en effet ca sera mieux.
> 
> Me demande ce qui est mieux, partir sur des gants mieux loti en terme de res / vita mais sans le physcal DMG ou rester la dessus ?


Tu peux chopper mieux mais ce sera pas en spiked (si tu comptes pas te ruiner). Ca me fait penser qu'il faut que j'en achète une paire aussi.

----------


## Isdrydge

avec cette base, voir remanier un peu, je peux tater les guardians / shaper ?

----------


## Yshuya

> avec cette base, voir remanier un peu, je peux tater les guardians / shaper ?


Guardians, oui. Shaper, non. Shaper il te faut du 6-link

----------


## Zephy

> Guardians, oui. Shaper, non. Shaper il te faut du 6-link


Ce qu'il faut pas entendre... suivant les Builds le 5L suffit

----------


## cailloux

ON peut stacker les explosions de monstres ? (genre le passif de l'ascension du dueliste + une arme fait pareil + abyssal cry + infernal blow ?

----------


## Safo

Petite question sur l'ailment "shock":
Le "increase damage from all source" (wiki) n'a rien à voir avec le crit c'est bien ca? C'est une augmentation de dégât propre à l'effet "shock".

Je demande car je m'intéresse à un build perma self shock via les uniques qui vont bien.
Mais comme j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a rien pour diminuer l'effet de shock sur le perso, ca risque d'être douloureux (pire que glass canon quoi  ::ninja:: )

L’idée de base étant de profiter du 60% de dégâts (et de vitesse de déplacement en bonus) de Maligaros Restraint lors qu’on est sous shock.

Du coup la raison de ma requête est simplement de savoir si le « Take no Extra Damage from Critical Strikes » de l’armure Brass Dome aura un impact là-dessus mais j’imagine que non.

Du coup je me replie sur l’autre unique que je voulais tester via un build du genre, 
Mind of the council. Ce dernier permettant de regagner de la mana en shockant un ennemi tout en ajoutant 20% de chance d’être shocker nous-même (ce qui en change rien vu MR au-dessus).
 Bref, couplé à Mind over matter ca permettrait de tenir un peu plus.

M’enfin ayant testé ca il y a fort longtemps (Mind of the council ou Brass Dome n’existaient pas à l’époque), on se mange des one shot ici et là. 

Conclusion, ca peut être marrant mais ca m’étonnerait que ce soit viable hors  trashs (+ packs rares et jaunes).
Sans parler du 80-90+ mais en général le perso me soul avant  ::P:

----------


## alogos

Ça n'as rien à voir avec le crit qui augmente les dégâts que tu fais, pas les dégâts que les ennemis prennent.
Le Shock augmente les dégâts subis par la cible. Donc aucun rapport avec le Brass Dome.
Pour toi, y a pas mal de manière d'être immu Shock, mais diminuer l'effet... non.
C'est pas plus dangereux que jouer Berserker... ah, si, t'as pas le leech 100% instant ^^.

----------


## Safo

Ouai c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait.
Bon ben je vais tenter malgré tout et voir ce que ca donne, ca semble marrant meme si pas forcément viable  ::P:

----------


## alogos

Non, effectivement, depuis la Belt of the Deceiver qui Intimidate Nearby Ennemies, y a pas vraiment la place pour une ceinture qui augmente un peu les dégâts...

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> ON peut stacker les explosions de monstres ? (genre le passif de l'ascension du dueliste + une arme fait pareil + abyssal cry + infernal blow ?


Normalement oui.

----------


## Safo

> Non, effectivement, depuis la Belt of the Deceiver qui Intimidate Nearby Ennemies, y a pas vraiment la place pour une ceinture qui augmente un peu les dégâts...


Je ne comprends pas le rapport avec la choucroute  ::huh:: .

----------


## GUESH

S'il y a besoin de place dans la guilde, n'hésitez pas à me virer (pseudo freredacier, j'ai oublié de la quitter).


On se revoit dans deux ans !

----------


## alogos

> Je ne comprends pas le rapport avec la choucroute .


Entre choisir d'augmenter de 60% tes dégâts en increased... et d'augmenter de 10% les dégâts que tes adversaires se prennent, y a pas photo.

----------


## mentasm

> De mon côté tout va bien sur ma 1060 (jai encore joué hier soir), mais j'ai toujours le même "bug" : je joue en plein écran fenêtré, mais dès que je passe en plein écran quand je fais alt+tab, c'est le drame, le jeu plante systématiquement. C'est ballot car en plein écran je roule à 60+ fps, au lieu de 40. 
> 
> Tu plante lors d'une tentative d'alt+tab ? Au lancement du jeu ? C'est peut-être une màj auto de tes drivers ? 
> Essaie déjà, si ce n'est déjà fait, de vérifier les fichiers du jeu sur steam.


Merci pour la réponse, au final la CG était en fin de vie, elle a rip sur un alt-esc. Je suis reparti sur une 1060. Vive l'informatique!

----------


## Dirian

> S'il y a besoin de place dans la guilde, n'hésitez pas à me virer (pseudo freredacier, j'ai oublié de la quitter).
> On se revoit dans deux ans !


A dans deux mois pour la prochaine league  :;):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> A dans deux mois pour la prochaine league


Ou à dans deux semaines.  ::trollface::

----------


## cailloux

> Entre choisir d'augmenter de 60% tes dégâts en increased... et d'augmenter de 10% les dégâts que tes adversaires se prennent, y a pas photo.


Je veux bien une conclusion quand même ?

----------


## Jalkar

> Je veux bien une conclusion quand même ?


beh ca dépend  ::P: 

10% increased damage TAKEN ==> équivaut à 10% MORE damage.

Du coup faut calculer, mais la ceinture est de plus en plus efficace que tu as beaucoup d'increased damage  ::): 

prend un hit à 750 avg damage avec un perso qui a 500% increased damage au travers de l'arbre et du reste de ton stuff.
Tu te retrouves à avoir un DPS sans ceinture à  4500
avec 60% increased supplémentaire ca donne 4950
avec 10% increased taken ca donne également 4950
mais si tu as moins d'increased damage, beh les 60% sont plus interessant  ::):

----------


## Safo

Ben perso je ne comprends toujours pas le rapport entre les deux ceintures en fait.
Enfin si c'est bien de cela dont on parle  ::P: 

Il se situe où le choix?

Il sort d'où le 10% increased taken?

EDIT: Ah, c'est le Initimidate ... ok ok  ::o:

----------


## Dirian

> beh ca dépend 
> 10% increased damage TAKEN ==> équivaut à 10% MORE damage.
> Du coup faut calculer, mais la ceinture est de plus en plus efficace que tu as beaucoup d'increased damage 
> prend un hit à 750 avg damage avec un perso qui a 500% increased damage au travers de l'arbre et du reste de ton stuff.
> Tu te retrouves à avoir un DPS sans ceinture à  4500
> avec 60% increased supplémentaire ca donne 4950
> avec 10% increased taken ca donne également 4950
> mais si tu as moins d'increased damage, beh les 60% sont plus interessant


Ca ne marche pas tout a fait comme ca:



> Damage taken refers to the amount of damage taken after all mitigations have taken place.


Ce n'est pas du MORE damage, ca reste un increased, et les degats finaux varient donc apres la reduction du aux resistances et armure de la cible.

----------


## Jalkar

> Ca ne marche pas tout a fait comme ca:
> 
> Ce n'est pas du MORE damage, ca reste un increased, et les degats finaux varient donc apres la reduction du aux resistances et armure de la cible.


comme tu multiplie les dmg finaux par 10%, c'est autant un MORE que la pénétration des résistances

et mon exemple marche parfaitement dans le cas d'un monstre avec 0 résistance et 0 mitigation ::ninja::

----------


## Ghostwise

> et mon exemple marche parfaitement dans le cas d'un monstre avec 0 résistance et 0 mitigation


Tel que un zombie de Bob L'Eponge niveau 1 sur Twilight Strand ? :-)

Path of Building permet de faire les arbitrages de DPS de ce type, non ? J'ai jamais vraiment regardé.

----------


## Jalkar

mon calcul est bon selon POB  :;): 


et le résultat est le même que ce soit contre le Shaper que contre un mob blanc  ::): 
avec ou sans resistances

https://pastebin.com/S9WS2JdF

----------


## alogos

> Ca ne marche pas tout a fait comme ca:
> 
> Ce n'est pas du MORE damage, ca reste un increased, et les degats finaux varient donc apres la reduction du aux resistances et armure de la cible.


Ça augmente avant les mitigations, mais que ça se fasse avant ou après ne change rien de toute manière.

----------


## podd

Bonsoir les exilés,

J'ai (re)découvert Poe depuis deux petites semaines et depuis j'accroche beaucoup à cette 3.0

y aurait-il une petite place dans la guilde pour jouer en bonne compagnie?

Pseudo: Tsubakay marauder (noob) sunder de son état.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Bonsoir les exilés,
> 
> J'ai (re)découvert Poe depuis deux petites semaines et depuis j'accroche beaucoup à cette 3.0
> 
> y aurait-il une petite place dans la guilde pour jouer en bonne compagnie?
> 
> Pseudo: Tsubakay marauder (noob) sunder de son état.


Ca marche je t'invite.

----------


## Ghostwise

Finalement, faire des cartes niveau 73 rare avec un perso niveau 74 de contact, qui a acheté tout son matos chez Moyen & Pas Top Associés, et bin il y'a des morts.

QUI AURAIT PU PREVOIR CELA ?

----------


## Safo

Ah on a acheté dans le même magasin visiblement  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bon j'ai fait joujou avec mon saboteur trap clone/blink arrow, ça marche sans chercher plus loin que le spam : 75+ clones qui blind on hit et when hit, dur de se prendre des dégâts. xD

C'est sans doute viable en map en mettant moins de spam et plus de dégâts (cluster et multy trap appliquant un malus de dégâts).

J'aurais pu chercher plus loin mais j'ai testé un changement de configuration pour tester le build of the week de la semaine dernière : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1998978 // https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcZJnXB_GjQ

J'ai un arbre relativement proche étant trapper avec un arc, avec la même armure et donc Eldritch battery pour les mêmes raisons, juste du bouger un peu de points pour avoir deux slots jewels et prendre point blank.

Ben même sans les nodes crits, avec des gemmes lvl1, en 5L et avec du stuff bancal, c'est nawak ! La vidéo ne ment pas à priori, et m'étonnerait pas que ça poutre du très haut avec un stuff relativement cheap...

Étant à sec (3 beachead de côté, je suis pas "juste" pauvre ! ) j'ai juste acheté le chin sol (2 slots >.>) et les deux jewels, je n'ai pas changé le reste. Donc Tinkerskinb 5L+ceinture harbinger (cooldown pour les traps) + maloneye's nightfall (+1 arrow mais ça n'affecte pas les dégâts sur une cible unique), j'ai encore les bijoux elreon, des gants randoms, des bottes rares (je vais sans doute remettre Deerstalker) et goldrim... du coup j'ai adapté à ma sauce : je n'ai qu'un set de traps à dégâts, shrapnel donc, j'en mettrais un second si je mets les deerstalker (ice shot ptet bien), et mes clones en multy/cluster trap pour de la défense. Les clones ont mon carquois donc blind on hit donc boost de dégâts pour les traps. 

On verra bien jusqu'où je monte, faut surtout que je l'équipe, il va bouffer le stuff des autres rerolls je pense. ^^

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Bon j'ai fait joujou avec mon saboteur trap clone/blink arrow, ça marche sans chercher plus loin que le spam : 75+ clones qui blind on hit et when hit, dur de se prendre des dégâts. xD
> 
> C'est sans doute viable en map en mettant moins de spam et plus de dégâts (cluster et multy trap appliquant un malus de dégâts).
> 
> J'aurais pu chercher plus loin mais j'ai testé un changement de configuration pour tester le build of the week de la semaine dernière : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1998978 // https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcZJnXB_GjQ
> 
> J'ai un arbre relativement proche étant trapper avec un arc, avec la même armure et donc Eldritch battery pour les mêmes raisons, juste du bouger un peu de points pour avoir deux slots jewels et prendre point blank.
> 
> Ben même sans les nodes crits, avec des gemmes lvl1, en 5L et avec du stuff bancal, c'est nawak ! La vidéo ne ment pas à priori, et m'étonnerait pas que ça poutre du très haut avec un stuff relativement cheap...
> ...


C'est pas 4?  ::ninja::

----------


## podd

> Ca marche je t'invite.


Merci pour l'invit dans la guilde  :;): 

Grâce à vous (et au coffre de guilde) j'ai testé deux haches unique 1 main pour mon maraudeur 41.
Et bien que dire à part Wahouu, je passe d'une spé simple mais sympa à un tgv survitaminé qui roule sur les maps!!!

Par contre c'est tellement plaisant à jouer de littéralement exploser les mobs que le "encore 5 min et je déco" c'est transformé en 1h30 ...

La comparaison n'est peut être pas très pertinente pour vous qui connaissez bien le jeu mais moi ça me rappelle beaucoup Diablo 2 que j'avais adoré.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> La comparaison n'est peut être pas très pertinente pour vous qui connaissez bien le jeu mais moi ça me rappelle beaucoup Diablo 2 que j'avais adoré.


Le jeu est fait par des fans de diablo 2 pour des fans de diablo 2 hein !  ::P:

----------


## podd

Ceci explique cela  ::lol::

----------


## ERISS

C'est le top des h&s (désolé GrimDawn, que je préfère néanmoins) dans le sens où tu peux réaliser n'importequelle 'folie' de concept de perso que tu puisses imaginer, et même ceux auxquels tu n'aurais pas pensé, en jouant sur l'arbre d'abord, puis en affinant par les skills (et le matos si tu as de la chance).

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Bon comme je fais chier tout le monde sur mumble avec mon build bancal elementalist wild strike, je viens ici pour voir si quelqu'un n'aurait pas une bonne idée pour faire plus de dps en mono.

http://poe-profile.info/profile/psycho_ad

Comme dernière trouvaille je pense acheter une enlighten 4 pour vire hoi et mettre wrath à la place toujours avec hot et arctic armor. Ah et acheter un meilleur opal ring mais ça me couterait 35ex.  ::ninja:: 

Le lien PoB https://pastebin.com/fx9d1MDv

Merci pour vos conseils.  ::P:

----------


## alogos

Sin's Rebirth... c'est bien, c'est cher, mais ça te sers à rien...
Le casque, j'imagine qui sert plus à rien mais que tu le garde pour l'enchant.
Ruthless semble moins fort qu'un faster attack ou added lightning.

----------


## Ananas

Pute pute pute merde.

Ce jeu est bien mais la connexion internet rapide obligatoire ca me les brises, mais d'une force... Je travail a l'étranger pour deux semaines là, perdu au milieu du désert chilien... j'espérais pouvoir me faire des sessions régulières, mais la connexion internet étant ce qu'elle est, ça se traduit en jeu par des freezes, avec le jeu qui continue à tourner côté serveur et le jeu qui passe en mode accéléré pour rattraper le retard lorsque la connexion reprend. Sur des freezes de 1-2 secondes c'est encore viable (je suis pas encore en map T16), mais quand ca dure 5 secondes et plus, la reprise me montre en accéléré comment mon perso meurt comme une merde bloqué contre un mur, lentement dépecé par les mobs...

50% d'xp perdus hier comme ça, au level 88... Alors je comprend le principe d'une connexion permanente pour éviter des joueurs qui trichent (je suppose), mais là j'aimerai un bien une league SSF only sans possibilité de migrer vers les leagues usuelles qui ne nécessite pas de connexion permanente haut débit pour prendre du plaisir en endgame.

----------


## ERISS

Tu en demandes trop au désert chilien, déjà qu'en France c'est pas forcément bien câblé...
Grim Dawn aurait pu être ton sauveur, de chez GOG (pour pas être obligé à une connection genre Steam),
 puis revenu en France tu fais prendre en compte ta save par Galaxy (resynchro).

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Sin's Rebirth... c'est bien, c'est cher, mais ça te sers à rien...
> Le casque, j'imagine qui sert plus à rien mais que tu le garde pour l'enchant.
> Ruthless semble moins fort qu'un faster attack ou added lightning.


La flasque je l'utilise pour le stibnite. Je l'ai acheté parce que je l'avais pas.  ::P: 

Ruthless est beaucoup plus balèze que le faster attacks, et lightning je l'avais avant mais finalement en ruthless c'est beaucoup plus fort. Le seul truc plus fort ce serait damage full life mais j'ai pas vaal pact.

----------


## cailloux

J'ai droppé une canne à pêche yihoooo à moi le fishing !

----------


## Dirian

> Ruthless est beaucoup plus balèze que le faster attacks, et lightning je l'avais avant mais finalement en ruthless c'est beaucoup plus fort. Le seul truc plus fort ce serait damage full life mais j'ai pas vaal pact.


hop, nouveau tree avec vaal pact, et damage full life a la place de ruthless.
tu ne gagne pas beaucoup, mais tu y gagne  :;): 

https://pastebin.com/T1aVSS0r

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> hop, nouveau tree avec vaal pact, et damage full life a la place de ruthless.
> tu ne gagne pas beaucoup, mais tu y gagne 
> 
> https://pastebin.com/T1aVSS0r


Je perds de la vie et du dodge.  ::P: 

J'ai testé qq trucs sur ton tree mais je perds trop en survie.

----------


## Jalkar

> Bon comme je fais chier tout le monde sur mumble avec mon build bancal elementalist wild strike, je viens ici pour voir si quelqu'un n'aurait pas une bonne idée pour faire plus de dps en mono.
> 
> http://poe-profile.info/profile/psycho_ad
> 
> Comme dernière trouvaille je pense acheter une enlighten 4 pour vire hoi et mettre wrath à la place toujours avec hot et arctic armor. Ah et acheter un meilleur opal ring mais ça me couterait 35ex. 
> 
> Le lien PoB https://pastebin.com/fx9d1MDv
> 
> Merci pour vos conseils.


J'ai du mal à comprendre l'interet d'Hypothermia dans ton build.

Tu as 34% de chance de freeze, tu ne fais des gros hits de cold que dans 1/3 de tes attaques., ce qui fait que tu ne freeze de manière efficace que dans ~10% de tes coups. c'est vraiment si rentable ? Même remarque pour immolate, tu ignite suffisament pour que ce soit utile ?

Clairement la Sin's Rebirth me semble bien peux utile, tu pourrais avoir des mods beaucoup plus intéressant sur une sitbnite classique

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> J'ai du mal à comprendre l'interet d'Hypothermia dans ton build.
> 
> Tu as 34% de chance de freeze, tu ne fais des gros hits de cold que dans 1/3 de tes attaques., ce qui fait que tu ne freeze de manière efficace que dans ~10% de tes coups. c'est vraiment si rentable ? Même remarque pour immolate, tu ignite suffisament pour que ce soit utile ?
> 
> Clairement la Sin's Rebirth me semble bien peux utile, tu pourrais avoir des mods beaucoup plus intéressant sur une sitbnite classique


Arrêtez avec ma sin's, elle est très jolie.  ::ninja::  Des bonus intéressants comme du more eva? Vu le gain c'est pas utile. 

Pour hypotermia je pensais aussi que ice bite serait meilleur, mais PoB m'indique que je fais 2x plus de dmg avec hypo. Pour immolate si l'ennemi burn j'ai un gros gros flat en plus. Et si tu regarde l'anneau the taming c'est un super combo qui permet de stacker de l'ignite.

----------


## Jalkar

> Arrêtez avec ma sin's, elle est très jolie.  Des bonus intéressants comme du more eva? Vu le gain c'est pas utile. 
> 
> Pour hypotermia je pensais aussi que ice bite serait meilleur, mais PoB m'indique que je fais 2x plus de dmg avec hypo. Pour immolate si l'ennemi burn j'ai un gros gros flat en plus. Et si tu regarde l'anneau the taming c'est un super combo qui permet de stacker de l'ignite.


tu n'as les bonus d'immolate et hyporthermia que si tu as tes Ailments d'appliqué. s'ils sont appliqués, oui c'est pluis puissant. Mais les question sont: 
Sont-ils appliqués de manière permanente sur les montres?
Sont-ils appliqués de manière récurentes?
Les bosses les subbissent-ils ?

dans POB tu as coché les cases comme quoi il sont actifs, ce qui peut être faux.... surtout sur les bosses et donc en single target  :;): 

Increased duratation / Anti curse / Anti Shock / eva /  ya plein de truc plus intéressant qu'un truc qui te donne 0 avantage  :;):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> tu n'as les bonus d'immolate et hyporthermia que si tu as tes Ailments d'appliqué. s'ils sont appliqués, oui c'est pluis puissant. Mais les question sont: 
> Sont-ils appliqués de manière permanente sur les montres?
> Sont-ils appliqués de manière récurentes?
> Les bosses les subbissent-ils ?
> 
> dans POB tu as coché les cases comme quoi il sont actifs, ce qui peut être faux.... surtout sur les bosses et donc en single target 
> 
> Increased duratation / Anti curse / Anti Shock / eva /  ya plein de truc plus intéressant qu'un truc qui te donne 0 avantage


J'ai mis Frenzy sur le casque pour profiter des bonus qui vont bien, je suis à 50% chance to shock et freeze. Et pour l'ignite 1/3 avec wild strike, sachant que je suis à 13 attaques par sec, ça le fait. C'est juste que je bute sur le shaper, mais je pense que je suis juste mauvais.  ::P:

----------


## Isdrydge

Question sur le blocage de sextants que j'aimerai essayer;

J'ai compris le principe entre les maps ou faut bloquer des mauvais mods, les maps autour de la map ciblé pour mettre des bons mods.

Question des qu'on a mis les sextants sur les maps autour, ils sont utilisés quand on fait la map ciblé ou c'est uniquement le sextant posé sur la map en elle même qui est utilisé ? (question certainement conne mais j'ai jamais utilisé les sextants pour le moment)

----------


## Jalkar

> Question sur le blocage de sextants que j'aimerai essayer;
> 
> J'ai compris le principe entre les maps ou faut bloquer des mauvais mods, les maps autour de la map ciblé pour mettre des bons mods.
> 
> Question des qu'on a mis les sextants sur les maps autour, ils sont utilisés quand on fait la map ciblé ou c'est uniquement le sextant posé sur la map en elle même qui est utilisé ? (question certainement conne mais j'ai jamais utilisé les sextants pour le moment)


tu consommes tous les sextants qui influencent ta map. (tous ceux qui ont leur cercle rouge qui touche la map que tu joue)

----------


## Isdrydge

ah ok. Donc l'interet de bloquer les maps rang 3 (rang 1 la map joué, rang 2 les maps qui influencent) c'est principalement pour pas avoir de la merde en rang2 et 3 quoi.

Merci pour l'info.

----------


## Safo

Comment fonctionne la perte des endurances charges avec une Daresso's Defiance et un immortal cry couplé avec cast when damage taken?

En gros si CWDT se déclenche, ca signifie qu'un coup a été recu. Mais du coup, Immortal cry bénéficie des endurance cry avant que Daresso's Defiance les fasse disparaitre?

EDIT: voilà https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...immortal_call/
 ::): 
Cela dit il ne semble pas y avoir un consensus en plus d'être un vieux thread. Donc si un Canard a testé je veux bien un retour. J'essaierais par moi même ce soir sinon  ::):

----------


## Isdrydge

Question car je comprends pas trop la différence, et le wiki ne me semble pas très clair :

je cherche des jewels pour mon sunder. C'est quoi la différence effective entre melee physical dmg et weapon physical dmg ? Le premier s'applique à la fin, l'autre que sur la plage de l'arme ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Bon on vient de tomber le shaper avec le barrage de Psycho et mon aurabot.

Notes pour les noobs comme nous,  pour pas vous faire avoir : 
-autant ne pas faire venir l'aurabot tant que les autres boss ne sont pas morts, ça évite des rips inutiles  ::P: 
-le ground slam des boss type Brutus est mortel pour l'aurabot
-les épées des boss type Daresso sont mortelles pour l'aurabot (pop sous les pieds = perma stun)
-les mobs chaos sont mortels en cas d'oublie de flask antichaos (ie : tête dans le cul)
Donc autant n'arriver en aurabot que pour booster les dégâts face au shaper.

Blague qu'on a eu deux fois, dont une qui a grillé le set : vaut mieux se suicider hors de la bulle de Zana quand un vortex pop juste à côté... sinon le vortex pop dans la bulle et on est baisé jusqu'à la phase suivante (le vortex couvrant l'intégralité de la bulle).

En dehors des boss rippy pour l'aurabot et du vortex sous Zana, c'était assez tranquille en fait, on recommencera !  ::P: 

Rien à voir mais n'écoutez pas Psycho (qui accuse Dirian d'ailleurs)  : le boss pour le challenge où faut éviter les esprits éléctriques de Dominus c'est sur RESIDENCE hein pas Palace !

----------


## cailloux

> Question car je comprends pas trop la différence, et le wiki ne me semble pas très clair :
> 
> je cherche des jewels pour mon sunder. C'est quoi la différence effective entre melee physical dmg et weapon physical dmg ? Le premier s'applique à la fin, l'autre que sur la plage de l'arme ?


Un pour les armes de melee et l'autre pour toutes les armes ( incluants les wands et bows) non ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Question car je comprends pas trop la différence, et le wiki ne me semble pas très clair :
> 
> je cherche des jewels pour mon sunder. C'est quoi la différence effective entre melee physical dmg et weapon physical dmg ? Le premier s'applique à la fin, l'autre que sur la plage de l'arme ?


Ce sont deux mods différents, qui font la même chose. Le melee physical damage n'a pas de restriction, le weapon physical damage a une restriction sur le type d'arme, tu peux avoir les deux en même temps. Tu peux avoir beaucoup de boosts similaire en même temps sur un jewel, ce qui rend leur recherche un peu compliquée parfois : attack speed une main, attack speed d'un type d'arme, attack speed avec un bouclier par exemple, si t'es en une main avec un bouclier et la bonne arme, tout s'accumule. Pareil pour les dégâts : mélée / aoe / Type d'arme / 2 handed weapon (au pif, j'ai pas vérifié les mods dispos), ça se cumule si tu fais des attaques aoe avec une arme du type à deux mains. Idem pour des trucs plus spécifique : fire damage, burning damage, elemental damage, totem life, c'est très bien sur un build totem RF. Crit chance / crit chance with spell / crit chance fire gem / crit chance cold gem, avec une skill qui a les deux tags (discharge) ça fait un très gros boost sur un seul item.

----------


## Ifit

J'ai enfin farm le shaper avec mon slayer lacerate. Les 2 1er run ont été foirés puis avec le timing je me suis fait 5 shaper  :Cigare: 
Maintenant mon objectif suivant de la league faire pour la 1ere fois Uber Atziri. 
Est elle plus difficile que le shaper ?

----------


## Yshuya

> J'ai enfin farm le shaper avec mon slayer lacerate. Les 2 1er run ont été foirés puis avec le timing je me suis fait 5 shaper 
> Maintenant mon objectif suivant de la league faire pour la 1ere fois Uber Atziri. 
> Est elle plus difficile que le shaper ?


Différentes.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> *Chris Wilson*
> 
> Because there are some very very tiny trade changes coming (don't get too excited) in the next few weeks, and it's clear we can't release them without re-explaining our feelings about trade philosophy, it's likely we'll write and post a manifesto about it then.


 :Cafe2:

----------


## Zephy

> 


Ca pue le pâté  ::ninja::

----------


## Farell

@CMP : on gère comment les boss avec un build trapper en phase de leveling ?
IceTrap c'est light je trouve.

----------


## Mad-T

Un deuxieme setup (même 4L) de type trap - frostbomb - trap dmg - elefocus par exemple te permet de booster ton icetrap (frostbomb réduit la res cold - ET la REGEN si utile)
ou trap vortex conc par exemple... ?

Fin, icetrap, pour l'avoir pas mal testé, je le trouve mou du slip, par rapport à un trap vortex par exemple en restant dnas le même élément... (mais a un cooldown 'sympa' de trapgem native, inférieur à celui donné par la gem trap, que tu peux donc moins spamer)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> @CMP : on gère comment les boss avec un build trapper en phase de leveling ?
> IceTrap c'est light je trouve.


Bah moi il se faisaient désintégrer : ice trap et fire trap, avec les gemmes support de dégâts pour les ennemis qui brûlent ou qui sont gelés. 

Et si t'as un arc ou la place pour : deerstalker + mirror arrow + cluster trap + incduration ou multipletrap (ou blind) si le problème c'est de survivre.

----------


## Farell

En fait pour le moment je gère avec :
- icetrap, cluster, increased critical strikes, elemental damage with attacks
- shrapnel, +3 comme ci-dessus sur les Deerstalker.
Je level up à l'arc + blackgleam et tabula.
Depuis que je suis sur l'acte5 ca passe mieux. Ou alors c'est parceque je lance 1 set de chaque trap alors qu'initialement je me bornais à lancer 2 à 3 fois le même trap ...
Que de subtilités.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Le pire cauchemar de Zephy se réalise plus tot que prévu.  ::P: 

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2010240

----------


## Bathory

Je connais des gens qui refusaient de jouer à PoE à cause de ça.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Ice trap mou du slip ? 
Je ne sais pas si la skill a été nerf, mais à l'époque où je l'avais joué je one-shotais Uber-Atziri avec un set complet de trap... Et même si la conversion chaos ne fonctionne plus comme avant (nerf Pyre et Consuming dark), le hit initial était déjà complétement fumé !

----------


## Jalkar

> Ice trap mou du slip ? 
> Je ne sais pas si la skill a été nerf, mais à l'époque où je l'avais joué je one-shotais Uber-Atziri avec un set complet de trap... Et même si la conversion chaos ne fonctionne plus comme avant (nerf Pyre et Consuming dark), le hit initial était déjà complétement fumé !


Il me semble que le skill a pris un violent nerf d'AOE, après en monocible ca ne devrait pas changer la donne, à moins de fouttre les pièges à côté  ::P:

----------


## Zephy

> Le pire cauchemar de Zephy se réalise plus tot que prévu. 
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2010240


J'ai cherché 10 bonnes minutes , je regarde la deuxième ligne ===> French  ::(:

----------


## Mad-T

> En fait pour le moment je gère avec :
> - icetrap, cluster, increased critical strikes, elemental damage with *attacks*


Alors, en termes de subtilité, je me suis permis de passer un mot en gras...  ::P: 
En changeant un support, tu devrais déjà paaser en 4L, ce qui sera mieux !

(Ele focus ? )

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ice trap mou du slip ? 
> Je ne sais pas si la skill a été nerf, mais à l'époque où je l'avais joué je one-shotais Uber-Atziri avec un set complet de trap... Et même si la conversion chaos ne fonctionne plus comme avant (nerf Pyre et Consuming dark), le hit initial était déjà complétement fumé !


Mon impression hein... J'ai réussi à scale trap / vortex bien plus facilement mais je faisais aucune conversion, (et c'était sur la beta 3.0)

----------


## ERISS

Je range de temps-en-temps la bank de guild, je pense que j'aurai terminé dans 4 ans, lol

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Il faudra recommencer dans un mois tu sais?  ::trollface::

----------


## Dirian

Ne va pas nous le décourager, c'est tellement rare que quelqu'un range cette banque qui grossis tout les 3 mois  ::ninja::

----------


## Zephy

> Je range de temps-en-temps la bank de guild, je pense que j'aurai terminé dans 4 ans, lol


J'avais oublié qu'il fallait aussi piller celui du Standard  ::ninja::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Pour pas oublier le ban.




Sinon GG...

----------


## Farell

Mirror of Kalandra à l'instant sur Beacon  ::):

----------


## Zephy

Souvent des péons qui drop ca

----------


## thomzon

J’ai jamais compris la valeur de cet item, ça donne quoi exactement comme bonus le fait d’être mirrored ?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Jolie !

----------


## Kamikaze

> J’ai jamais compris la valeur de cet item, ça donne quoi exactement comme bonus le fait d’être mirrored ?


Le but c'est de dupliquer un rare surpuissant, genre tape "loath bane" sur google

----------


## cailloux

Question : quand on utilise sunder : le poison et le bleed (avec crimson bleed) s'additionnent au "rebond" ? Et quand on utilise multistrike ?

----------


## thomzon

> Le but c'est de dupliquer un rare surpuissant, genre tape "loath bane" sur google


Ok je vois. Mais donc la propriété 'mirrored' ne donne rien en tant que tel ?

----------


## Kamikaze

nope, ça inverse l'artwork de l'arme à la limite  ::ninja::  et ça t'empêche de rajouter des mods

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> nope, ça inverse l'artwork de l'arme à la limite  et ça t'empêche de rajouter des mods


Et de changer les couleurs, de divine, et vaal. En gros ton item est fixé tu peux plus rien faire avec.

----------


## alogos

> Question : quand on utilise sunder : le poison et le bleed (avec crimson bleed) s'additionnent au "rebond" ? Et quand on utilise multistrike ?


Chaque Hit à ces chances de bleed/poison, donc oui. Y a aucune raison que tu penses le contraire en fait... à moins de penser que ce n'est plus considérer comme une attaque ? dans ce cas, si les effets secondaires des attaques c'est toujours des attaques (à part exception faite de Explosive Arrow qui a un second effet bien spécifique)

----------


## cailloux

> Chaque Hit à ces chances de bleed/poison, donc oui. Y a aucune raison que tu penses le contraire en fait... à moins de penser que ce n'est plus considérer comme une attaque ? dans ce cas, si les effets secondaires des attaques c'est toujours des attaques (à part exception faite de Explosive Arrow qui a un second effet bien spécifique)


C'est ça, je pensais que les rebonds étaient en fait la même attaque, je sais pas exemple que le multistrike fais 3 fois la même attaque et reroll pas à chaque fois (le critical par exemple... mais je vois pas pourquoi ça serait différent pour le chance to bleed ou to poison), et comme avec le sunder tu as le
 hit + rebond je savais pas si il y avait un reroll à chaque fois.
 Et même en imaginant que ce soit le même 
hit (poison appliqué) + rebond (poison réappliqué) ?

----------


## alogos

C'est plutôt le roll du crit qui est différent, c'est le seul truc qui est roll par compétence.
Les dégâts du hit et du rebond sont pas les mêmes, donc ça fera pas des poisons de la même puissance. Je vois pas en quoi c'est perturbant.

----------


## cailloux

> C'est plutôt le roll du crit qui est différent, c'est le seul truc qui est roll par compétence.
> Les dégâts du hit et du rebond sont pas les mêmes, donc ça fera pas des poisons de la même puissance. Je vois pas en quoi c'est perturbant.


Bah une fois expliqué ya rien de perturbant, je pense que j'étais bloqué sur mes connaissances du truc : le critiques qui se reroll pas.

Merci pour ton aide.

----------


## darkpoulp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7Su...ature=youtu.be

Kiwihalt 3.0

----------


## Ghostwise

> Ok je vois. Mais donc la propriété 'mirrored' ne donne rien en tant que tel ?


Non, ça gèle tout.

Mais sur les centaines de milliers de rares qui droppent chaque jour, y'en a de temps en temps un qui a une combinaison incroyablement puissante, genre un bon carquois avec trois résistances et de la life le tout max roll ou presque *et* du leech *et* qui fait un très bon café *et* qui ne regarde pas Hanouna. C'est le genre d'item où les gens sont prêts à payer pour pouvoir le mirrorer.

D'où les références a des objets "mirror-level" ou "mirror-grade". Parce qu'ils ont des rolls tellement bons qu'ils sont du vrai BiS.

----------


## Kamikaze

Oh shit.

Happening

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2012843

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Non, ça gèle tout.
> 
> Mais sur les centaines de milliers de rares qui droppent chaque jour, y'en a de temps en temps un qui a une combinaison incroyablement puissante, genre un bon carquois avec trois résistances et de la life le tout max roll ou presque *et* du leech *et* qui fait un très bon café *et* qui ne regarde pas Hanouna. C'est le genre d'item où les gens sont prêts à payer pour pouvoir le mirrorer.
> 
> D'où les références a des objets "mirror-level" ou "mirror-grade". Parce qu'ils ont des rolls tellement bons qu'ils sont du vrai BiS.


Un carquois tri res leech et life? C'est de la merde ce truc.  ::P:

----------


## thomzon

La permanence des spectres c'est vraiment bien, ça m'a toujours freiné, je fais pas d'assez grosses sessions pour me permettre ce genre de temps de setup.

Ils sont très fort (enfin vous me direz c'est pas trop tôt).

----------


## Ghostwise

> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2012843


Ah oui d'un seul coup les builds spectres sont beaucoup moins prise de tête.

----------


## kulte

Salut ! 
dans un build low life je n arrive pas a sustain 2 auras sur ma vie:j ai gemmer mes 2 auras avec enlighten lvl 3 et blood magic lvl 16 pour le moment.
Si je n y arrive pas c est parceque mon blood magic est trop bas ? ou enlighten ? ou alors que je n ai pas assez de points de skill en - mana reserved ? 
merci par avance !﻿

----------


## darkpoulp

> Salut ! 
> dans un build low life je n arrive pas a sustain 2 auras sur ma vie:j ai gemmer mes 2 auras avec enlighten lvl 3 et blood magic lvl 16 pour le moment.
> Si je n y arrive pas c est parceque mon blood magic est trop bas ? ou enlighten ? ou alors que je n ai pas assez de points de skill en - mana reserved ? 
> merci par avance !﻿


https://poe.mikelat.com/

----------


## kulte

> https://poe.mikelat.com/


nikel merci !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Annonce de GGG pour la prochaine league et donc la fin de Harbinger. Ca se termine le 27 novembre, puis départ de la nouvelle league le 1er décembre, avec un contenu assez gros, de la taille d'Atlas of World et Ascendance. Des teasers sont prévus la semaine prochaine.



Spoiler Alert! 


We're currently nine weeks into the Harbinger Challenge League and this may have you wondering how long you have left to complete your challenges and what's happening from now until our next expansion launches. Our plans and dates are coming into alignment so we wanted to keep you in the loop about what to expect for the rest of 2017.

Our next expansion (Content Update 3.1.0) will likely launch on Friday December 1st (PST). This is a full-sized Path of Exile content expansion that will also be accompanied by a new challenge league. There won't be a Beta for this expansion as it's roughly the same size as other recent expansions like Ascendancy and Atlas of Worlds. We plan to release the Xbox One version of this expansion as close to the PC one as possible (likely one week after).

You can expect the full announcement of the 3.1.0 expansion around three weeks before its release which means that yes, teasers will start in the coming weeks! A hint for those of you in the know: the challenge league name can be found on that familiar list  :;): 

This means that the new league and expansion are still 8 weeks away, but don't fret, there will be plenty to do in the meantime! The Harbinger League will end seven weeks from now at Nov 27, 2017 9:00 PM (This is displayed in your local time). This makes it a bit longer than our typical thirteen-week challenge league, but we will be returning to our standard length with the launch of the next league.

If you've already finished your challenges and you're looking for something to tide you over until the launch, we will be running some events in the last month of the Harbinger league. We haven't locked these in yet, but at this point it's looking likely to be a series of one-to-two week events.

We'll be announcing these events next week!

----------


## Exureris

Que de bonnes nouvelles, j'espère atteindre enfin le niveau 90 pour la première fois d'ici là. Après mon premier 6 liens blanc looté ce serait une bonne league !

Bon sinon la guilde, je parle pas beaucoup et je joue peu mais du coup là j'ai looté un Kaom's Heart et je voudrais en faire don à la guilde (je n'en ai pas besoin avec mon raider et je ne fais jamais plus de 1 perso par league). Je le mettrais dans le stash à ma prochaine connexion. Si possible que la personne qui le prenne le fasse car elle en a besoin, pas pour le revendre  ::):  
-je suis en Harbinger SC-

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Que de bonnes nouvelles, j'espère atteindre enfin le niveau 90 pour la première fois d'ici là. Après mon premier 6 liens blanc looté ce serait une bonne league !
> 
> Bon sinon la guilde, je parle pas beaucoup et je joue peu mais du coup là j'ai looté un Kaom's Heart et je voudrais en faire don à la guilde (je n'en ai pas besoin avec mon raider et je ne fais jamais plus de 1 perso par league). Je le mettrais dans le stash à ma prochaine connexion. Si possible que la personne qui le prenne le fasse car elle en a besoin, pas pour le revendre  
> -je suis en Harbinger SC-


Mais. Pourquoi ne pas la revendre pour mieux te stuffer? Tu feras ton 90 ans problème.

----------


## Exureris

Bha là mon niveau 90 c'est plus une question de temps de jeu que de stuff (même si tout est améliorable). Je suis 87, je suis cappé resistances (hors chaos bien sûr) et mon DPS est bon. Et j'ai déjà des exaltés en banque et pas mal de chaos. Ca ne fera pas énormément de différence ^^'
Autant en faire profiter la guilde du coup.

----------


## Pyrrhus67

> Mais. Pourquoi ne pas la revendre pour mieux te stuffer? Tu feras ton 90 ans problème.


Entièrement d'accord. En plus tu va le vendre en 5 secondes maximum vu la demande, c'est assez rare pour être signalé.  ::XD::  (moi-même j'essaie régulièrement d'en "chance" un dès que je trouve une glorious). 
Le moins cher est à 300 chaos en ce moment. Je ne gravite pas trop dans ces hauts niveaux là mais à mon avis le bon stuff de haut niveau (dont tu pourrais éventuellement avoir besoin) doit être très très cher. 

J'ai refait mon loot filter hier, c'est incroyable le temps que l'on gagne. 
J'ai enlevé les dernières choses que je m'entêtais à conserver, comme les flasques spéciales. 
Le gain le plus notable étant pour les parchemins : les parchemins d'identification ne valent quasiment rien à l'achat sur poetrade et pour les portails j'utilise une portal gem (gain de place dans l'inventaire). Une sacrée économie d'attention, de clics, et donc de temps/d'argent au final. 
*
Une place pour moi dans la guilde de canards ?*  ::): 
J'ai le même pseudo que sur le forum. 
Je joue un marauder berserker de niveau 73. 
J'ai aussi une sorcière de niveau 71 mais elle date d'avant la 3.0, du coup j'ai tout à redistribuer/analyser ... J'ai préféré tester avec un nouveau perso.  ::XD::

----------


## Zephy

> Entièrement d'accord. En plus tu va le vendre en 5 secondes maximum vu la demande, c'est assez rare pour être signalé.  (moi-même j'essaie régulièrement d'en "chance" un dès que je trouve une glorious). 
> Le moins cher est à 300 chaos en ce moment. Je ne gravite pas trop dans ces hauts niveaux là mais à mon avis le bon stuff de haut niveau (dont tu pourrais éventuellement avoir besoin) doit être très très cher. 
> 
> J'ai refait mon loot filter hier, c'est incroyable le temps que l'on gagne. 
> J'ai enlevé les dernières choses que je m'entêtais à conserver, comme les flasques spéciales. 
> Le gain le plus notable étant pour les parchemins : les parchemins d'identification ne valent quasiment rien à l'achat sur poetrade et pour les portails j'utilise une portal gem (gain de place dans l'inventaire). Une sacrée économie d'attention, de clics, et donc de temps/d'argent au final. 
> *
> Une place pour moi dans la guilde de canards ?* 
> J'ai le même pseudo que sur le forum. 
> ...


Désolé on prend que des chinois dans la guilde  ::ninja::

----------


## CaMarchePas

Et puis faut un nom de perso, pas de compte !

47 jours de harbinger encore  ::'(:  Pas qu'elle n'est pas bien, mais sorti de 8 rerolls et de la béta, ben le changement de contenu on le connait (leveling), et le grind en map m'attire pas des masses (faut avour que le contenu harbinger est très vite "retourné").

Bon je vais quand même tenter d'avancer mon aurabot, surtout avec le changement sur les auras de la 3.2, viser au moins le 94 (serait mon record) et si je suis motivé le 95 !

En attendant là je fais un peu de diablo 3, j'avais jamais repris depuis le changement des compos de craft (j'avais encore des livres à revendre là). C'est un très bon beat them all, mais qu'on ne me dise pas que PoE est plus bordélique à l'écran (hormis Styx et les nécros cage de squelette), toujours le même problème que l'arme c'est un morceau de mtx qui ne sert à rien, mais au moins on peut bourriner quelques minutes sans réfléchir (pas besoin de filtre d'item quand tu ne loots que pour ta classe :° ). 
Par contre je comprend mieux que les diabloteurs sont perdus en arrivant sur PoE, c'est d'une facilité déconcertante, même pour le loot, pas besoin de filtre quand tu ne lootes que pour ta classe et que tu ne ramasse que les légendaires XD.
Arrivé 70/200 je crois, en demon hunter, torment X me semble, un peu plus haut en faille machin spéciale. Fini les 4 premiers chapitres de la saison (pour avoir le set) et le truc suivant (tueur ?). Reroll d'autres classes pour dire de voir les compétences que je n'avais jamais testées. Très marrant en witch doctor... les zombies qui s'empilent façon voltigeur de cirque et qui tombent sur les ennemis... :°

Demain y'aura l'extension de grim dawn aussi... :°

----------


## Ghostwise

> Demain y'aura l'extension de grim dawn aussi... :°


La chaise du mamouth !

----------


## Pyrrhus67

> Et puis faut un nom de perso, pas de compte !


Oh pardon.
Le nom de mon perso. est "Bwaargh" (celui avec un seul "a" était déjà pris ...)
Sinon j'ai aussi "NandeNaniMasaka"  ::lol:: 

A bientôt.  :;):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Oh pardon.
> Le nom de mon perso. est "Bwaargh" (celui avec un seul "a" était déjà pris ...)
> Sinon j'ai aussi "NandeNaniMasaka" 
> 
> A bientôt.


Ah merde, j'ai invité un gars qui s'appelait Pyrrhus moi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nearo

Dommage, ce n'était pas Pyrrhus qu'il fallait inviter.  :Drum:

----------


## Ghostwise

> Dommage, ce n'était pas Pyrrhus qu'il fallait inviter.


Je veux pas critiquer mais comme jeu de mots, c'est Nil.

----------


## Isdrydge

> La chaise du mamouth !


Y'a des joueurs de GD ici ?

Perso, si GD avait une optique end game comme l'atlas de PoE, je pense que ce titre pourrait être au dessus de PoE sur certains aspects.

----------


## asura

J'ai un ensorceleur 77 bloqué à l'acte 2 en ultimate et un brise-sort lvl 37.
Le jeu est très cool, je ne me suis pas ennuyé une seule seconde pendant la phase de leveling mais je te suis un peu sur "l'absence de end-game". Ca décourage un peu de continuer sur la fin.
Ah et aussi la  gestion des matériaux de craft est une infamie.

----------


## huge

Je me suis remis à jouer pour Harbinger, il reste de la place dans la league ? Perso : MarauDestroyer

Dommage pour la Kaom's Heart, j'en ai acheté une il y a deux jours, pour ce build là qui est très solide : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1931384 (conseillé sur le forum)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Y'a des joueurs de GD ici ?


Oui, oui ! On est plusieurs prêt pour demain... enfin, j'ai encore aucune idée de ce que je vais jouer...  ::P:

----------


## Isdrydge

Ah merde j'avais pas prévu d'y rejouer faut dire je dois avoir 10 perso level max avec la bibliothèque complète de stuff lol. J'ai même pas vu réellement les nouveauté hormis ajout acte ajout classé item et constellation. Rie  pour le end game?

Le seul truc ou j'en attendais plus c'était autour de la communauté et des mods. Rien sur du end game ++

----------


## Zephy

C'est pas drôle , mon tank va rouler sur les mobs jusqu'au level 100  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> C'est pas drôle , mon tank va rouler sur les mobs jusqu'au level 100


Je suis parti faire un build bancal pets.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zephy

Tes builds sont toujours bancals bougre d'andouille .

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Tes builds sont toujours bancals bougre d'andouille .


Suffit de mettre 40ex et ils brillent juste assez pour faire du t16.

----------


## Zephy

Le build qui devait pas coûter une currency  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Le build qui devait pas coûter une currency


J'ai inversé, ça s'est transformé en "le build le plus bancal et cher possible".  ::ninja::

----------


## Zephy

Dlc de Grim Dawn presque fini , dans une heure je suis level 100 bande de moches  ::P:

----------


## Exureris

C'est bon j'ai mis la Kaom dans l'onglet Armor High.

Have fun  :;):

----------


## Isdrydge

> C'est bon j'ai mis la Kaom dans l'onglet Armor High.
> 
> Have fun


qqun sest amusé à la corrupt apriori ... et le résultat est pas beau

----------


## Zephy

Oui enfin c'est pas très malin de mettre une Kaom dans la banque de guilde hein  ::(:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Oui enfin c'est pas très malin de mettre une Kaom dans la banque de guilde hein


C'est clair, une kaom gratuite je l'aurai tenté aussi vu qu'il fallait pas la vendre.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

J'ai testé la VF pour voir. Les uniques ont un nom en français, certains affixes sont pas traduits genre le wed, et les noms des objets sont pas terribles.

----------


## Exureris

> Oui enfin c'est pas très malin de mettre une Kaom dans la banque de guilde hein


Ben désolé mais je considère quand même les gens comme étant un minimum responsables. Moi ça me faisait plaisir pour une fois de donner un peu à la guilde vu que ça m'est arrivé de me servir quand j'avais besoin d'un truc. Et pour une fois que je loot un truc bien dont je ne me sers pas ^^ Après c'est sur que ça se tentait le corrupt mais c'est dommage pour ceux qui auraient pu en avoir besoin.

----------


## kulte

> J'ai testé la VF pour voir. Les uniques ont un nom en français, certains affixes sont pas traduits genre le wed, et les noms des objets sont pas terribles.


ouais manque pas mal de mots.
et POE trade macro marche pas  ::(:

----------


## NotABot

Salut à tous  ::): 

Après quelques péripéties, j'ai finalisé le nouveau PC en mode WTF, et je me lance dans l'aventure POE, pour voir (je ne voulais pas commencer un jeu alors que le changement était en route...).

Du coup, je suis parti en mode yolo découverte en standard (si j'ai bien compris League c'est l'équivalent des saisons Diablo ?), après avoir hésité en celui-ci et Grim Dawn, étant un ancien de D2, et malgré tout un casu D3. Pour la petite histoire, en Duellist DW, étant ce qui se rapproche le plus de mes habitudes moine D3 assassin D2 (touché), sans pour autant fermer la porte à un respec "Zeal" (coulé)

Ce post ne vous servira à rien, est à côté de la plaque, c'est sûr, mais voilà : je vous fais un petit coin coin en passant, découvrir tout ça et commencer à lire/suivre ce thread  :;): 

NotABot #ButANoob

----------


## Kamikaze

> D2 (touché)


Lol très bonne.

Ouais les leagues c'est des saisons en gros. 3 mois par league (de manière générale) et en fin de league tout revient vers le "permanent" (hardcore ou standard).

Vaut mieux jouer en league qu'en permanent, t'as tout à y gagner et rien à perdre (chaque league à des mécaniques spécifiques non présentes en permanent) et c'est beaucoup plus actif. En fin de league tu atterris en permanent t'façon donc c'est vraiment pareil a minima, vraiment aucun intérêt à tater le permanent à moins que ce soit un perso (issu d'une précédente league) que tu veuilles continuer.

----------


## alogos

Du temps de la 0.10, je jouais quelques heures par semaines... j'avais pas le temps d'arriver level 50 que la saison se finissait... Un peu de compréhension pour mes persos de Standard svp  ::'(: 
(en plus, je pense pouvoir m'acheter une HH avec toutes les exa accumulés sur les 5 ans, et c'est beaucoup moins cher en Standard  ::P: )

----------


## Zephy

> Ben désolé mais je considère quand même les gens comme étant un minimum responsables. Moi ça me faisait plaisir pour une fois de donner un peu à la guilde vu que ça m'est arrivé de me servir quand j'avais besoin d'un truc. Et pour une fois que je loot un truc bien dont je ne me sers pas ^^ Après c'est sur que ça se tentait le corrupt mais c'est dommage pour ceux qui auraient pu en avoir besoin.


Bah le prochaine fois tu t'abstiens merci .

----------


## ERISS

Ouais il vaut mieux ne rien mettre dans la bank.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ben désolé mais je considère quand même les gens comme étant un minimum responsables. Moi ça me faisait plaisir pour une fois de donner un peu à la guilde vu que ça m'est arrivé de me servir quand j'avais besoin d'un truc. Et pour une fois que je loot un truc bien dont je ne me sers pas ^^ Après c'est sur que ça se tentait le corrupt mais c'est dommage pour ceux qui auraient pu en avoir besoin.


Tout ce qui est mis en guild stash est considéré "perdu". Tu te débarrasse d'un item pour faire plaisir à quelqu'un. Là quelqu'un s'est fait plaisir à la corrupt, et ça a foiré, pas de bol. 

Il n'y a aucun système de protection, il n'y a pas non plus de listing de qui a fait quoi dans les stashs, donc ce qu'on y met c'est donné et advienne que pourra. Au mieux on peut mettre certains stashs (ou tous/aucun, je ne sais plus) en retrait que par les officiers, mais je vais pas trier qui peut quoi, encore moins sans système de listing des échanges comme il y a dans certains jeux.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Du temps de la 0.10, je jouais quelques heures par semaines... j'avais pas le temps d'arriver level 50 que la saison se finissait... Un peu de compréhension pour mes persos de Standard svp 
> (en plus, je pense pouvoir m'acheter une HH avec toutes les exa accumulés sur les 5 ans, et c'est beaucoup moins cher en Standard )


Avec mes exalts accumulées je me suis payé des facebreaker legacy (996% je crois) en standard, par ce que c'était encore plus cher pendant la ligue legacy ET qu'il ne me manque pas grand chose d'épique ET que c'est un de mes items favoris. Prochaine étape : head hunter pendant une ligue, windipper legacy (si quelqu'un en a un qui pourri, c'est pour la collection  ::P:  ), la ligue IIQ (mais ça coûte pas bien cher) et éventuellement si je choppe 5 mirror via les cartes une kaom's heart legacy !  ::P: 




> Ouais il vaut mieux ne rien mettre dans la bank.


On peut et c'est bien de mettre pleins de choses dans la banque. Mais deux règles pour que ça soit utile dans les deux sens :
-un item rare +1-2 dégâts de glace +5% attack speed, on s'en balance, ça "pollue" les stashs qui se veulent utiles donc moins de gens regardent et moins y mette (et ça énervent ceux qui trient, et y'a pas que moi qui le fait  ::P:  )

-un très bon item n'y a pas sa place car on ne sait pas ce qu'il va en advenir. On était quand même 80+ actifs fin aout, un très bon item a de fortes chances de disparaitre sans mot dire. Alors qu'entre le forum, le chat ingame (sisi, même quand y'a peu de monde certains le lisent et disent bonjour quand même) et mumble (sisi, y'a pas que les 5 même larrons, enfin souvent hein, mais pas que  ::ninja::  ), y'a moyen de faire savoir et de faire plaisir sans que ça ne "disparaisse". Genre Ianou avait chopé le bouclier qu'il me fallait, il l'a corrupt comme il fallait, je lui ai acheté, ça nous a fait plaisir à tous les deux (et je l'utilise encore sur mon aurabot, y'a pas mieux de toute façon ^^). Certains se filent à prix canard ou même cadeau des items très très utiles genre des Belly 5L, des gemmes Q20, des uniques spécifiques, des maps haut niveau... juste en parlant ici ou sur le chat ou sur mumble.

----------


## Isdrydge

> -un très bon item n'y a pas sa place car on ne sait pas ce qu'il va en advenir. On était quand même 80+ actifs fin aout, un très bon item a de fortes chances de disparaitre sans mot dire. Alors qu'entre le forum, le chat ingame (sisi, même quand y'a peu de monde certains le lisent et disent bonjour quand même) et mumble (sisi, y'a pas que les 5 même larrons, enfin souvent hein, mais pas que  ), y'a moyen de faire savoir et de faire plaisir sans que ça ne "disparaisse". Genre Ianou avait chopé le bouclier qu'il me fallait, il l'a corrupt comme il fallait, je lui ai acheté, ça nous a fait plaisir à tous les deux (et je l'utilise encore sur mon aurabot, y'a pas mieux de toute façon ^^). Certains se filent à prix canard ou même cadeau des items très très utiles genre des Belly 5L, des gemmes Q20, des uniques spécifiques, des maps haut niveau... juste en parlant ici ou sur le chat ou sur mumble.


Si jamais qqun a une belly qui traine suis preneur  :;):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Si jamais qqun a une belly qui traine suis preneur


Je vends ma 6l si tu veux à prix canard.

----------


## Bathory

Une belly faudra que j'en trouve une pour mon Sunder d'ailleurs.  ::sad::

----------


## Isdrydge

> Je vends ma 6l si tu veux à prix canard.


et c'est cb ? Vu mes finances ... si c'est un super prix canard  ::):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> et c'est cb ? Vu mes finances ... si c'est un super prix canard


Ah oui elle est corrupt par contre, elle a rien donné. 4ex ça te va?

----------


## Isdrydge

J'ai que 3 ex lol. On peut changer la couleur des corrupt q ?

----------


## Ghostwise

> Du coup, je suis parti en mode yolo découverte en standard


Y'aller en yolo, je dis yallah. Tu va foirer le perso et il faudra le jeter, mais vu que rien n'est vérouillé sur le perso et que tu peux tout récupérer, pas d'importance.

(Enfin si, les bonus de panthéon. C'est un peu ballot, d'ailleurs).

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> J'ai que 3 ex lol. On peut changer la couleur des corrupt q ?


Oui, mais si tu cherches beaucoup de couleurs off color tu peux oublier.

----------


## Yshuya

> J'ai que 3 ex lol. On peut changer la couleur des corrupt q ?


Oui mais c'est galère. Si t'as besoin, je peux me connecter et te filer une ex.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je me tate vraiment à l'acheter pour représenter mon ressenti quand je joue avec Styx et son fire nova mine (entre autre).

D'ailleurs Styx, tu devrais me les payer en fait !

----------


## Dirian

Il devrait les payer a tout le monde xd

----------


## NotABot

Salut Ghostwise  ::): 

Après le foirer ce n'est pas si grave, c'est surtout pour voir si j'accroche aux mécaniques (j'irai lvl 50/55 avec ce perso avant de trancher concernant les achats de tabs/slots de perso  :Manif:  ). Pour l'instant je suis lvl 34 ou 35, fin d'acte 3, et j'accroche assez. J'ai commencé les vendor's recipes hier, mais pour l'instant à part "mettre de côté" pour du stuff HL finalement, l'équipement en rares évolue assez bien. Et puis il y a un côté assez fun de découvrir les règles au fur et à mesure, on n'est pas optimisé, c'est certain, mais je ne me sens pas dans l'objectif, je reste dans l'esprit découverte et j'aime assez  ::trollface:: 

Il y a certains jargons que je ne comprends pas totalement, mais ex et c sont pour exalter et chaos orb, par contre "pc" ? C'est pour demander une proposition en chaos orb ?

Concernant les bonus de panthéon, on choisit à quel niveau ? à la limite je pourrais faire l'impasse et trouver un build plus propre avant, là je suis les passifs dual wield sans trop dévier, je n'ai pas spécialisé épée ou autre par exemple, je reste assez générique.

Questions sur les refond passives aussi, tant que j'y suis : c'est un reset complet des points ou c'est juste un point à la fois ?

A bientôt !

----------


## Kamikaze

pc = price 

panthéon y'a pas de choix, tu les débloqueras tous en avançant dans le jeu et tu pourras switcher à volonté, c'est pas définitif

Refonte de passive t'auras 24 points à refund de base (un par un) et sinon ça coute 1 regret orb pour 1 point. C'est assez couteux de respec

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Je me tate vraiment à l'acheter pour représenter mon ressenti quand je joue avec Styx et son fire nova mine (entre autre).
> 
> D'ailleurs Styx, tu devrais me les payer en fait !


Juste après avoir sortie la version en français. Coïncidence ? Je ne crois pas.

----------


## doomeer

pc = price check non ?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Y'a power charge aussi.  ::trollface::

----------


## Ghostwise

> Et puis il y a un côté assez fun de découvrir les règles au fur et à mesure, on n'est pas optimisé, c'est certain, mais je ne me sens pas dans l'objectif, je reste dans l'esprit découverte et j'aime assez


Yep. C'est juste que refaire vraiment l'arbre de compétence d'un perso c'est pas possible (à moins d'attendre un gros patch qui nettoye les arbres de compétence de tout le monde). Je dis juste qu'il ne faut pas se laisser impressioner par ça, tu rolles un nouveau perso et c'est reparti, tu peux dépouiller le perso raté jusqu'au slip. Et avec l'expérience, le levelling va de plus en plus vite.

Ce qui répond aussi à ta question - le reset c'est point par point. Et dans le bon ordre, qui plus est (tu ne peux pas "casser" une ligne). Les points accordés lors des quêtes suffisent pour réparer les petites erreurs, ou pour prendre quelques skills pour le levelling mais que tu abandonneras plus tard. Mais pas pour beaucoup plus.





> Concernant les bonus de panthéon, on choisit à quel niveau ?


Les bonus de Panthéon de base tout perso peut tous les avoir, juste en faisant les quêtes (certaines sont optionelles). Notre pote Sin explique ce genre de chose quand tu le rencontres.

Les bonus de panthéon exclusifs à un perso ça arrive en mapping (quand tu as fini toute l'histoire et que tu te lances dans le endgame avec notre copine Zana). Il faut qu'un objet très rare tombe, et que tu décides de le mélanger à une carte pour aller vaincre un boss de carte dont tu veux capturer l'âme. Donc t'en fait pas, tu risques pas de le faire sans t'en rendre compte. :-)

----------


## Dirian

> C'est juste que refaire vraiment l'arbre de compétence d'un perso c'est pas possible


C'est possible, je l'ai fait deux fois dans la league actuelle. C'a m'a juste couté entre 2 et 3 Ex  ::P: 
C'etait pour tester de nouveaux builds, et j'avais un perso lvl90 avec le bon depart a sacrifier. Et j'avais surtout la flemme de faire de nouveaux persos.

----------


## NotABot

> C'est possible, je l'ai fait deux fois dans la league actuelle. C'a m'a juste couté entre 2 et 3 Ex 
> C'etait pour tester de nouveau build, et j'avais un perso lvl90 avec le bon depart a sacrifier. Et j'avais surtout la flemme de faire nouveaux persos.


Ok, ce sera moins évident que dans Diablo 2, en même temps 24 points c'est déjà pas mal si on n'a pas foiré complètement une branche (et j'ai pris du resist all, j'ai vu quelques builds a priori ce n'était pas forcément très malin, mais ça doit être 5/6 points au maximum).

Par contre sur ceux-ci, j'ai pu constater que c'était assez dans la spécialisation (orienté dps/life sans trop de resist au niveau des passifs), les résistances sont réellement si peu utiles/si faciles à obtenir via le stuff ?

#Lvl42

----------


## alogos

Un point dans l'arbre offre plus de possibilité que certains affixes sur les objets. De plus, sur l'arbre, tu vas trouver que des noeud offrant ~10-20 de résistance, sur les objets, ça monte jusqu'à 48. 
Prendre des res et des attributs c'est sympa pour leveler, ça permet d'arriver plus vite à l'équipement level 68~ après, longtemps après, tu as du matos beaucoup plus opti encore et tu peux retirer les points de passifs.

----------


## Kamikaze

Les resistances dans l'arbre servent pas à grand chose. C'est un cadeau bonus qui fait plaisir sur certains noeuds, mais jamais quelque chose que tu vas chercher à atteindre.

Le seul moment où tu mets de la res dans l'arbre c'est via les jewels. Là ça devient intéressant. Tu prends une jewel avec une stat que tu veux, et tu choppes de la res et éventuellement un autre truc en bonus. Ça te permet de jouer beaucoup d'uniques et de faire des builds très puissants via la flexibilité que ça apporte et le fait qu'une jewel est souvent bien plus forte qu'un point dans l'arbre (précisément adapté à ton build, grosses stats, etc.)

Y'a aussi certaines jewel (green nightmare, etc.) qui jouent avec les résistances, ou certains unique (choir of the storm) et là ça peut avoir un intérêt aussi mais c'est niche et cher

----------


## Ghostwise

> Les resistances dans l'arbre servent pas à grand chose.


Je modère - cela peut être utile durant le levelling quand on apprend le jeu. Un bon joueur va monter en niveau très vite et saura exactement comment s'équiper, mais pour un débutant cela peut permettre de res-capper pendant assez longtemps. Et encore plus longtemps en self-found.

A condition bien sûr que les nodes en question soient suffisament proches pour pouvoir être supprimés une fois que le perso a de l'équipement de chez Mastard & Balèze.

Et il y'a aussi des cas limites. Par exemple un build avec un peu trop d'items uniques qui ont des résistances en forme de coquillette humide et froide. Ou un build qui a besoin de resistances qui restent cappées *même* avec un debuff. Mais bon, spa courant.

----------


## ERISS

On est passées de 100(à mon arrivée de guilde) à 65 onglets bien que vous en ayez rajouté avec la fin de saison. Je vois que je suis pas le seul à vider ou à faire du rangement. Il y a quelques onglets à renommer.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> On est passées de 100(à mon arrivée de guilde) à 65 onglets bien que vous en ayez rajouté avec la fin de saison. Je vois que je suis pas le seul à vider ou à faire du rangement. Il y a quelques onglets à renommer.


Quelle fin de saison?

----------


## Kamikaze

L'automne

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> L'automne


Il dit que c'est déjà rajouté.

----------


## ERISS

> Il dit que c'est déjà rajouté.


Ça vient peut-être pas de fin de saison alors, mais il me semble bien qu'il y a au moins 5 nouveaux onglets 'remove-only'. Ou alors je les avais oubliés, ceux-là?

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## Vhanlay

sexy af

----------


## NotABot

Coin !

Petite question d'ordre pratico-pratique... les résistances, à haut level, elles ont un intérêt à "surpasser" les 75% ? Là je suis lvl 68, et se pose la question de ce que je fais côté équipement (genre rester à 80 c'est suffisant, et à ce moment-là j'ai fait de la merde - _j'ai des res entre 100 et 130% de mémoire, si ce n'est plus_ - et il vaut mieux trouver de la resist Chaos, ou il y a de la pénétration aussi côté mobs - j'ai vu ça sur des stuffs dans le chan Trade - qui justifierait de dépasser ?).

Pour la petite histoire j'utilise un duellist duald swords avec :
> en farm Molten Strike avec Elemental damage, multistrike et faster attack (bottes), avec la gemme qui va bien pour les bouboules en plus
> en monocible/contre les ele resists dual strike avec faster attack, melee splash, multistrike et ruthless... pas encore de 6ème slot pour du life leech sur l'armure, que je monte à côté pour l'instant, avec là aussi une gemme qui va bien
> le flame golem pour le boost dps (mais bon la régèn ça pourrait être utile aussi peut-être)
> et aussi sur le casque Riposte, avec du life leech dédié, et du boost de dégâts de mêlée (je ne sais plus quelles sont les deux gemmes rouges avec)

J'arrive presque aux 3K HP, côté DPS franchement j'en sais rien... là je ne comprends pas trop, mais je réussis à ne pas mourir sur autre chose que les boss principaux, et j'arrive à tanker les quelques secondes nécessaires avec un coup de potion de vie le temps que la masse de projectiles de molten strike fasse tout péter (mais sur les boss je me fais plier - du coup j'ai pris l'habitude de farmer la fin de level avant les boss  ::XD::  )

En tout cas, à la prochaine promo, je fais péter les tabs  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Dans l'idéal faut taper au dessus de 75 pour etre à 75 quand tu te fais curse (malus de resistance), notamment quand tu roll des maps avec une ou plusieurs curse.

3k HP c'est peu, mais bon si t'es en softcore ça passe largement à ce niveau, vise environ 4,5k je dirais, sur le long terme. Le plus important c'est tes dps

----------


## NotABot

Ok merci !

Bon là je suis rentré, du coup pour l'instant mes res sont 105/162/131/-36 (j'ai juste un anneau qui me donne 24% res chaos), 6800 armure et 3100 HP.

Niveau DPS, avec flame golem je suis dans Offence à 2400 et quelques, pour Molten ça affiche 7400 et pour Dual 9800. Je vais chercher des builds plus détaillés que ce que j'ai trouvé jusqu'à présent pour comparer et voir comment je peux monter ça.

#RoadToPoutre  :B):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Ok merci !
> 
> Bon là je suis rentré, du coup pour l'instant mes res sont 105/162/131/-36 (j'ai juste un anneau qui me donne 24% res chaos), 6800 armure et 3100 HP.
> 
> Niveau DPS, avec flame golem je suis dans Offence à 2400 et quelques, pour Molten ça affiche 7400 et pour Dual 9800. Je vais chercher des builds plus détaillés que ce que j'ai trouvé jusqu'à présent pour comparer et voir comment je peux monter ça.
> 
> #RoadToPoutre


Res chaos c'est pas grave d'être à -60%, le reste par contre faut capper bien comme il fait. Bon par contre 3100hp c'est faible, mais pour un débutant c'est surpuissant !  ::ninja::  Après t'es lvl68, peut etre que de nombreuses nodes de vie attendent...

----------


## NotABot

Hé hé  ::P: 

Je ne sais pas si de nombreuses c'est bien le terme, j'en ai déjà mis quelques uns... je regarderai.
*Edit : j'ai regardé, j'ai 20% de bonus en plus de max life dans les 10 prochains points, du coup ce n'est pas de suite, sauf si je commence par en réallouer ailleurs, j'ai 15% dispos en 3 points. J'ai réalloué 2 points de stats pour +10%, je suis à 3240 HP, je vais voir à changer mes gants en attendant de trouver des très bons/d'économiser assez, là j'ai des res élé, rarity et un petit +17 life, je vais voir à les changer, en plus pour pas trop cher je n'utilise pas les slots pour l'instant à part pour booster des gemmes* 

En tout cas vu qu'il fallait plus compter sur les dégâts physiques que les additionnels élémentaires, du coup j'ai investi 6 chaos dans deux nouvelles épées 3L (Scaeva Gladius), du coup je suis monté à 2860 de DPS dans Offence, ce qui amène à 8470 pour Molten Strike et 13200 pour Dual Strike.

Merci pour l'info sur le Chaos, je vais garder le ring quand même, mais je ne vais pas chercher à en avoir plus du coup  :;):

----------


## Husc

Ce jeu est assez fou, j'arrive pas a me décidé d'un perso ni de la marche a suivre... J'ai un Shadow 42 j'ai bêtement suivi un build sur le net ce qui fais que je n'ai eu aucun choix personnel à faire ça m'a un peu saouler du coup j'ai recommencé une Witch invoc, j'ai pas trop adhéré au gameplay.
Je suis ensuite passé à une witch pluie de feu, c'est sympa mais je trouves très fragile, j'ai été 100% la ou j'avais envie dans l'arbre de passif, j'aime bien je suis en début d'acte 4 mais la relative fragilité du perso couplé avec l'impression de jouer en mono touche (debuff feu/pluie de feu, repeta ad vita eternam) m'ont un peu refroidi en début d'acte 4.
Et la j'ai recommencé une Scion que j'aimerais faire une sorte de chaman, totem/cac mais pour l'instant j'ai un peu du mal a trouver les bonnes gemmes. Du coup je tâtonne pas mal, mais j'ai quand même une affinité pour le corps a corps.

La ou je bloque dans le jeu c'est la versatilité des skills qu'on peut orienter comme bon nous semble.. Sur le papier c'est top, mais actuellement lvl 40 max, c'est vrai que les items 4 links sont plutôt rare, du coup ça restreint fortement cette folle possibilité de tirer profit de toute les possibilités du jeu et ça frustre  ::): . Les builds passif persos sont jouable dans le "end-game" ou suivre/adapter les builds dispos sur les forums officiels sont le seul moyen de s'en sortir un peu en end-game?

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan tu peux totalement te faire un build perso, mais ça demande un peu d'expérience. Un build viable va pouvoir faire du end game (les maps) avec uniquement un 4-link et du stuff très très moyen (genre juste un unique ou une bonne arme, et même pas besoin de res cappées).

Pour donner un exemple tu peux assez facilement atteindre le endgame avec un Dual Flame Totem sans aucun investissement. Tu choppes Ancestral Bond à coté du templar, tu choppes une ascendancy pas trop dégueu. Un 4 Link. Sur l'arbre tu claques tout en dégâts et vie.

Pour les armes tu dual wield deux sceptres avec si possible de la cast speed et du spell/elemental damage.

Un autre exemple facile, n'importe quel build basé sur les traps. Tu démarres Shadow, tu mets absolument tout en dégât et choppe de la vie uniquement quand c'est proche de ce que t'as déjà.

Tu choppes une arme décente avec du dégât élem, un 4 Link, et roulez jeunesse.

Les links sont importants, hésite pas à équiper un item un peu pourri s'il a un 4 link, ça a beaucoup plus de valeur que le reste des stats, c'est ta principale source de dégâts.

Faut aussi min max tous les skills secondaires, curses, golem, aura, frenzy, etc.

Tu peux assez facilement te faire tes propres 4 link avec Vorici ou en claquant des Jewellers et Fuse. Ou tu peux acheter ça pour une bouchée de pain sur poe.trade

----------


## Husc

> [...]


Ok merci pour ces précieuses informations, c'est exactement ce que je voulais savoir. Je pense que du coup je vais continuer mon Scion, j'aime bien ce côté mélange Corps a corps bourrin et Caster/support de l'autre avec les totems. 

Je vais regarder pour suivre tes conseils sur le Dual Flame Totem. Actuellement j'ai une arme orange que j'ai drop sur mon Shadow, du coup je l'utilise avec ma Scion. En fait je pense que j'ai des restes de Diablo 3, ou les dégats des skills sont influencés par la puissance de l'arme, du coup j'ai tendance a privilégié les dégâts de l'armes aux sockets, c'est apparemment pas la bonne méthode à suivre. 

Merci encore !  ::): 

Edit: Petite question avec Ancestral Bond, je ne pourrais plus faire de dégâts avec mes compétences de Corps à Corps c'est bien juste?

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais le plus important c'est les synergies, une arme rare (jaune) voire même bleue, adaptée à ton build a bien plus de valeur qu'une unique (orange) super cher.

Tu peux faire du endgame uniquement avec du bleu/jaune en utilisant les recipes, regarde notamment ce qu'il y a pour les armes:

https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Vendor_recipe_system

----------


## NotABot

Salut Husc  ::): 

je ne saurais répondre à ta question, étant moi aussi tout nouveau et étant resté sur mon duellist. Par contre par rapport à la progression, là je suis 69, et j'ai dû dépenser pour arriver au 65 4 ou 5 chaos, à partir du 55 (drop only avant), et j'en ai rajouté une douzaine depuis pour refaire quasiment tout le stuff. En en ayant encore 80+ au coffre, ça va assez vite en fait, je crois qu'il ne faut pas hésiter à acheter, surtout qu'avec poe.trade c'est extrêmement facilité et rapide.

Enfin, je ne sais pas si tu connais cette petite chose, c'est que les recettes de vendeurs peuvent donner 1 chrome pour un tri-link tricolore ou 7 jeweller's pour un 6 trous. Et que les vendeurs eux-mêmes en vendent régulièrement (enfin sauf les 6 trous qui sont plutôt rares) pour 1 à 3 transmutations (qui ne valent rien) ou 1 altération (un peu plus mais pas énorme encore, à partir de 2 altérations ce n'est plus rentable de choper des chromes, mais des jeweller's toujours !). Comme leur stock est renouvelé à chaque changement de niveau, personnellement je fais le tour à chaque fois, et depuis le départ ça a bien dû me financer la quasi totalité de ce que j'ai dépensé en chaos, c'est quand même pas mal.

Bon jeu en tout cas !

----------


## Kamikaze

> Edit: Petite question avec Ancestral Bond, je ne pourrais plus faire de dégâts avec mes compétences de Corps à Corps c'est bien juste?


Ouaip, 0 dégât.

Si tu veux plusieurs totem et quand même être capable de faire des dégâts par toi-même, tu peux utiliser l'ascendancy Hierophant ou un unique

- - - Mise à jour - - -

0 dégât même avec des spell, tu peux plus faire aucun dégât par toi même. Donc faut aimer totem only. À noter que tu peux juste prendre les noeuds de dégât totem et pas Ancestral bond.

C'est une bonne tactique, un 4 link avec ton skill self cast. Et un 4 link avec le totem.

Les 2 sont viables (avec/sans ancestral bond)

----------


## Ravine

(Les minions, les Traps et les Mines font toujours des degats meme avec Ancestral Bond, vu que cette keystone ne previent que les degats dont le personnage du joueur est la source)

----------


## Husc

J'ai pas trop trop bien compris cette histoire de commerce. C'est encore une donnée très floue, j'ai compris que quand je donnais des objets à vendre aux PNJ ces derniers me donnaient des orbes ou des bouts d'orbes/parchemins. Mais apparemment c'est égal à l'inverse quand on donne des orbes aux PNJ ces derniers donnent des objets si j'ai bien compris grâce au lien que tu m'as mis *Kamikaze*?




> Enfin, je ne sais pas si tu connais cette petite chose, c'est que les recettes de vendeurs peuvent donner 1 chrome pour un tri-link tricolore ou 7 jeweller's pour un 6 trous. Et que les vendeurs eux-mêmes en vendent régulièrement (enfin sauf les 6 trous qui sont plutôt rares) pour 1 à 3 transmutations (qui ne valent rien) ou 1 altération *(un peu plus mais pas énorme encore, à partir de 2 altérations ce n'est plus rentable de choper des chromes, mais des jeweller's toujours !).* Comme leur stock est renouvelé à chaque changement de niveau, personnellement je fais le tour à chaque fois, et depuis le départ ça a bien dû me financer la quasi totalité de ce que j'ai dépensé en chaos, c'est quand même pas mal.


J'ai pas très bien compris la partie en gras.
Pour 1 à 3 orbes de transmutations je peux avoir quelques objets, mais le coup de +1 altération j'ai un bug de compréhension...  ::):  Mais c'est vrai que je pense jamais à regarder chez les vendeurs s'ils ont des objets sympa à vendre.

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a certaines recettes spécifiques (c'est arbitraire, y'a pas de règle générale), où quand tu donnes un certain ensemble d'objets au vendeur, ça te donne un truc en retour.

Et donc dans la catégorie des trucs utiles y'a les recettes pour les armes, t'iras jeter un oeil à la recette pour les sceptres, ça te permet d'avoir une arme bleue avec un mod spécifique.

Ensuite tu peux rajouter un craft via un Master de ton hideout, et ça permet d'avoir des armes très très convenables pour 0 thune.

C'est notamment très utilisé quand tu joues en SSF (sans trade)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Par exemple:

Tu donnes au vendeur: un sceptre, une Chain Belt bleue ou jaune, une Blacksmith Wethstone

Et en retour t'obtiens un sceptre bleu avec du spell damage

----------


## Husc

> Ensuite tu peux rajouter un craft via un Master de ton hideout, et ça permet d'avoir des armes très très convenables pour 0 thune.


Qu'est-ce que tu entends par un Master?





> Tu donnes au vendeur: un sceptre, une Chain Belt bleue ou jaune, une Blacksmith Wethstone
> 
> Et en retour t'obtiens un sceptre bleu avec du spell damage


Ha génial, c'est top ça j'ai compris maintenant... Et côté sockets c'est en fonction du niveau j'imagine?

----------


## Kamikaze

T'as pas encore rencontré de master, t'sais c'est des alliés qui appaissent parfois et qui te donnent des missions là, protéger des reliques, assassinat, menuiserie, plomberie

Quand t'auras fait suffisamment de missions tu pourras créer un hideout et chaque master te proposera des crafts spécifiques.

Pour les sockets, tu peux consommer tes Jewellers orb et tes fusings orb, si t'en consomme une sur un objet ça va de donner des sockets (ou des links pour les fusings) aléatoirement. 4 c'est assez facile à atteindre.

Pour les sockets, y'a un master spécialisé la dedans, Vorici, l'assassin qui fait la macarena avec ses dagues.

Mais avance plus dans le jeu et regarde le tuto intégré, c'est bien expliqué tu verras

----------


## NotABot

> J'ai pas très bien compris la partie en gras.
> Pour 1 à 3 orbes de transmutations je peux avoir quelques objets, mais le coup de +1 altération j'ai un bug de compréhension...  Mais c'est vrai que je pense jamais à regarder chez les vendeurs s'ils ont des objets sympa à vendre.


C'est lié au système de "currency" de POE : un peu comme dans D2 à la belle époque, on ne trade pas avec du gold ou une monnaie générique quelconque, on troque différents objets entre eux, et les équivalences sont grosso modo liées à la rareté et/ou l'utilité de ces objets. Et dans POE, pour le coup, la currency "de base" pour les échanges standard c'est l'orbe de chaos, pour les gros échanges/équipements puissants ce sera de l'orbe exaltée.

Dans ce système, comme on peut le voir sur le site d'échange communautaire poe.trade, on a par exemple comme ratios :
1 chaos pour 9 orbes chromatique/chrome environ
1 chaos pour 12 orbes d'altération environ
1 chaos pour 60 (? je ne peut pas vérifier là de suite, mais c'est un gros chiffre) orbes de transmutation
1 chaos pour 7,5 jeweller's orbs (orbe du bijoutier en VF ? Celle pour le nombre de trous)

En conséquence, avec les deux recettes vendeurs suivantes :
1 objet avec six trous rapporte 7 jeweller's orb
1 objet avec au moins un trou de chacune des trois couleurs (3L RGB ) vendu rapporte 1 chrome

On peut voir que :
- l'objet 6 trous rapporte quasiment 1 chaos. Il est donc rentable de l'acheter à un vendeur jusqu'à 10 orbes d'altération à peu près, et le maximum que j'ai vu jusqu'à présent est de 3.
- l'objet 3L RGB est rentable tant que l'on paye en orbes de transmutations, qui ne valent pas grand chose. Par contre, par rapport aux orbes d'altération, les ratios font que ce n'est pas rentable de dépenser 2 orbes d'altération pour 1 orbe chromatique, par contre en 1 pour 1, c'est encore bon.

Pour le coup, j'ai dû avoir en tout et pour tout 4 objets à 6 trous chez les vendeurs, c'est relativement rare, par contre pour les autres je dois être à une moyenne de 5 par refresh (et donc par niveau, "en gros" - on a accès à plus de vendeurs en débloquant plus d'actes, forcément ça joue). Sachant que j'ai commencé au niveau 42 (avant je n'avais pas percuté, c'est en regardant pour un anneau d'amélioration de la rareté des drops d'items sur lequel je pensais utiliser une alchemy ( faut bien faire des bêtises hein  :haha:  ) que j'ai vu une dague ou wand 3L RGB, j'ai tenté, ça a marché, je n'ai plus arrêté, ce qui a dû me rapporter environ 135 chromes, soit environ 11 chaos. Au total donc pas loin de 15 chaos en arnaquant les vendeurs, mettons 14 en décomptant l'équivalent d'investissement pour acheter ces objets, c'est pas très loin des 17 dépensés en achat de stuff pour passer les niveaux 60+.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Pour info, attentions quand vous faites le tour des marchands à haut lvl pour chopper les 6s, les items avec une base haute sont vendus 1c.  ::P:

----------


## NotABot

ah ben je n'ai pas encore eu le coup... merci !

----------


## Husc

> C'est lié au système de "currency" de POE : un peu comme dans D2 à la belle époque, on ne trade pas avec du gold ou une monnaie générique quelconque, on troque différents objets entre eux, et les équivalences sont grosso modo liées à la rareté et/ou l'utilité de ces objets. Et dans POE, pour le coup, la currency "de base" pour les échanges standard c'est l'orbe de chaos, pour les gros échanges/équipements puissants ce sera de l'orbe exaltée.
> 
> Dans ce système, comme on peut le voir sur le site d'échange communautaire poe.trade, on a par exemple comme ratios :
> 1 chaos pour 9 orbes chromatique/chrome environ
> 1 chaos pour 12 orbes d'altération environ
> 1 chaos pour 60 (? je ne peut pas vérifier là de suite, mais c'est un gros chiffre) orbes de transmutation
> 1 chaos pour 7,5 jeweller's orbs (orbe du bijoutier en VF ? Celle pour le nombre de trous)
> 
> En conséquence, avec les deux recettes vendeurs suivantes :
> ...


J'ai tout compris merci beaucoup pour cette précision sur les règles du commerce dans PoE. Vraiment sympa comme système... Pas très facile d'accès et de compréhension mais je pense avoir à peu prêt cerner le truc.
Merci encore!  ::):

----------


## Bathory

Possible de rejoindre la guilde CPC d'ailleurs ? mon pseudo IG : SunderFasterYouMoron
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Kamikaze

T'as payé la caution d'une exalt?

----------


## Bathory

T'as cru j'étais riche ?  ::ninja::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> T'as cru j'étais riche ?


T'as cru que c'était open bar pour les pauvres ?  ::ninja:: 

edit : invite lancée, j'ai kick des moches y'avait plus de place, si vous rejouez laissez un message.

----------


## Bathory

J'ai dépensé 240 chaos pour prendre 3k dps tooltips ça me fait relativement mal.  ::ninja::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> J'ai dépensé 240 chaos pour prendre 3k dps tooltips ça me fait relativement mal.


 :haha:

----------


## Zephy

> J'ai dépensé 240 chaos pour prendre 3k dps tooltips ça me fait relativement mal.


c'est de la dépense de pauvre ca .

----------


## Bathory

Pour si peu j'l'ai mal vécu.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Pour si peu j'l'ai mal vécu.


Après ça dépend aussi de ton build. Le tooltip n'est pas forcément révélateur de ton dps de oufzor. Genre avec un build doomfletch prim ton tooltip te montrera un dps minable alors que tu flingueras le shaper en moins de deux.

----------


## Bathory

Sunder berzerk et oui le tooltip est loin de la véritié, j'ai moins de dps tooltip que mon autre perso mais je tue tout deux à trois fois plus vite.

----------


## Genchou

Dites, je suis en train de parcourir quelques guides pour se faire un build, c'est très intéressant et tout, cependant ... comment on fait pour avoir les bonnes gemmes ? Obligé d'aller trader ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Dites, je suis en train de parcourir quelques guides pour se faire un build, c'est très intéressant et tout, cependant ... comment on fait pour avoir les bonnes gemmes ? Obligé d'aller trader ?


Si t'es au tout début : éventuellement reroll pour choper les gemmes importantes disponibles qu'à d'autres classes en récompense de quête.
Si t'es plus loin, Siosa acte 3 te vend tout ce que tu as débloqué via quête, y compris les récompenses des autres classes. (dans la librairie)
Si t'as quelques chaos tu peux trade pour acheter des gemmes de qualité, certaines ne valent vraiment pas grand chose (qualité 20).

Si tu parles d'empower/enlighten/enhance, c'est du drop only et donc trade mais t'es pas censé en avoir besoin avant longtemps (ces gemmes n'ont que 3 niveaux et prennent BEAUCOUP de temps à xp).

----------


## Genchou

> Si t'es au tout début : éventuellement reroll pour choper les gemmes importantes disponibles qu'à d'autres classes en récompense de quête.
> Si t'es plus loin, Siosa acte 3 te vend tout ce que tu as débloqué via quête, y compris les récompenses des autres classes. (dans la librairie)
> Si t'as quelques chaos tu peux trade pour acheter des gemmes de qualité, certaines ne valent vraiment pas grand chose (qualité 20).
> 
> Si tu parles d'empower/enlighten/enhance, c'est du drop only et donc trade mais t'es pas censé en avoir besoin avant longtemps (ces gemmes n'ont que 3 niveaux et prennent BEAUCOUP de temps à xp).


Je suis niveau 37 avec une witch actuellement. C'est un perso en ligue standard que j'ai commencé il y a longtemps et que je montais jusqu'ici un peu au hasard. J'ai profité du fait d'avoir un full passive reset pour faire table rase et je suis en train de regarder les différents builds élaborés par les joueurs ainsi que lire le wiki pour mieux comprendre certaines mécaniques du jeu auxquelles je ne faisais pas vraiment attention jusqu'ici.

Mais du coup en lisant ces guides, il y a forcément des gemmes que je ne possède pas et je me demandais si j'étais obligé de trader pour les avoir. Idéalement j'aimerais jouer le plus "solo" possible, donc si je peux éviter de me taper du trade avec d'autres joueurs ça m'arrangerait.  ::): 

PS: je ne trouve aucun PNJ nommé Siosa dans l'acte 3. Est-ce que c'est un perso à débloquer ou qui se trouve en dehors du campement ?
Edit : nvm j'ai oublié de googler.

----------


## Kamikaze

Nessa Acte 1, onglet 2, elle vend les gemmes. Dans chaque ville t'as un PNJ qui t'en vend (le même qui vend les potions etc., onglet 2). 

Et s'il t'en manque une spécifique, CMP a répondu

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tu peux absolument tout chopper en solo ouais. Sauf les trucs rarissimes genre empower etc

----------


## Genchou

> Nessa Acte 1, onglet 2, elle vend les gemmes. Dans chaque ville t'as un PNJ qui t'en vend (le même qui vend les potions etc., onglet 2). 
> 
> Et s'il t'en manque une spécifique, CMP a répondu
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Tu peux absolument tout chopper en solo ouais. Sauf les trucs rarissimes genre empower etc


Taupe, merci pour les infos. Bisou.

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu sais que Proxeeus (le canard qui fait de la trance) joue à POE aussi? Haha, comme quoi le bon goût!

----------


## Genchou

Le monde est si petit.  ::o:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Les news dans le désordre pour ceux qui ne suivent pas...

D'abord un hideout de pgm, tellement bien que GGG a fait un article dessus alors qu'il n'y a pas d'hideout of the week en ce moment ^^



Ensuite un Development Manifesto à propos de l'intégration de Harbinger :
-les mobs harbinger ne seront pas intégré dans le jeu de base
-le mode harbinger sera dispo via le dispositif de Zana (mais pas en 3.1)
-les orbes horizon/harbinger/ancient ne seront pas intégrées
-l'orbe of annulment sera intgrée \o/
-les orbes of bindings et engineer ne seront pas intégrées avec leurs spécificités actuelles (ie : pourraient venir différemment, pas exclu comme les horizon/harbinger/ancient)
-les nouveaux fragments ne seront pas intégrés et leurs emplacements dans le stash seront invisible si on n'en a pas
-les uniques spécifiques ne seront accessible que via Zana mais les mécaniques de la ceinture et du casque arriveront d'une certaine manière en 3.1 (harbinger ou durées / support ? )
-le lore associé aux Harbinger est une introduction à ce qui arrivera plus tard, mais pas en 3.1

Annonce des deux courses de dix jours : du 10 au 20 novembre et du 24/11 au 04/12. 
Pour chacune des deux atteindre le niveau 35 donne une boite chaos&order, ça va vite à faire, et y'a beaucoup de trucs sympa dedans.
Pour chacune des deux il y a des tonnes de mtx random selon le niveau.
Turmoil n'est pas voided, Mayhem l'est.

Je suis pas là du 7 au 16, donc je charge les pgm de me looter une tabula, deux anneaux d'eleron -8 mana, un geofri's baptism et une kitava, d'avance merci !  ::ninja::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Les news dans le désordre pour ceux qui ne suivent pas...
> 
> D'abord un hideout de pgm, tellement bien que GGG a fait un article dessus alors qu'il n'y a pas d'hideout of the week en ce moment ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Ensuite un Development Manifesto à propos de l'intégration de Harbinger :
> -les mobs harbinger ne seront pas intégré dans le jeu de base
> -le mode harbinger sera dispo via le dispositif de Zana (mais pas en 3.1)
> ...


T'as besoin de tout ça pour être lvl35?  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> T'as besoin de tout ça pour être lvl35?


Non mais pour tenter la lotterie du lvl75 ça serait plus facile ! :D

----------


## Ghostwise

Ah oui, ça vaut le coup de monter un p'tit 35 rapide pour la route.

----------


## Zephy

> Ah oui, ça vaut le coup de monter un p'tit 35 rapide pour la route.


Le level 35 c'est pour les moches , faut faire le level 90  :;):

----------


## Dirian

Vu sur Reddit:



> Does Leveling Multiple Characters to 90 increase your chances of winning MTX from races?





> Yep!


source

----------


## Ghostwise

> Le level 35 c'est pour les moches


Ca tombe bien !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Vu sur Reddit:
> 
> 
> 
> source


Wé mais là pas trop le courage, déja un c'est chiant mais plusieurs, autant laisser à ziz et ses comparses.

----------


## Zephy

> Ca tombe bien !


Evites de couper les citations , ça m'agace , merci le moche  :;):

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2025871 => https://www.pathofexile.com/trade/

Mise à jour de l'api trade pour prendre en compte les afks et les dnds (ces derniers n'apparaissent plus en ligne) et création d'un site officiel pour le trade (béta), fortement inspiré de poe.trade et consort, c'est fait pour.

Avantages du site officiel :
-mis à jour automatiquement pour les nouveaux mods/uniques
-marche dans toutes les langues supportées par le jeu
-officiel et affiché donc plus de monde ?
-on peut supposer plus réactif que les sites officieux étant donné qu'il n'y aura sans doute pas les mêmes restrictions de requêtes et qu'il doit être sur les serveurs officiels

Là tout de suite j'ai surtout vu qu'il manquait un filtre pour la base d'item, le reste est très très proche de ce qu'on a sur poe.trade.

Le development manifesto est surtout là pour confirmer qu'il n'y aura pas de système de trade automatique et justifier la création du site.

----------


## cailloux

> Taupe, merci pour les infos. Bisou.


Sinon pour toutes les avoir dans la library acte 3 ya un fantome qui te propose quasi (sauf les triggers) toutes les gemmes après avoir fais sa quête.

----------


## Jalkar

> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2025871 => https://www.pathofexile.com/trade/
> 
> Mise à jour de l'api trade pour prendre en compte les afks et les dnds (ces derniers n'apparaissent plus en ligne) et création d'un site officiel pour le trade (béta), fortement inspiré de poe.trade et consort, c'est fait pour.
> 
> Avantages du site officiel :
> -mis à jour automatiquement pour les nouveaux mods/uniques
> -marche dans toutes les langues supportées par le jeu
> -officiel et affiché donc plus de monde ?
> -on peut supposer plus réactif que les sites officieux étant donné qu'il n'y aura sans doute pas les mêmes restrictions de requêtes et qu'il doit être sur les serveurs officiels
> ...


J'ai pas réussi à faire des recherches ramenant des résultats.. Pas très pratique du coup ^^

----------


## Kamikaze

Marche bien le site, manque la recherche par base comme le disait CMP mais s'pas très grave, je pense pas que y'ait vraiment de cas ou ce soit mega important. Genre en utilisant rareté normale et stat tu dois pouvoir trouver ce que tu veux comme base et je vois pas de cas ou tu voudrais une base spécifique en magic/rare/unique.

Sinon totalement d'accord avec GGG concernant la facilité de trade, j'ai l'impression que beaucoup de joueurs sous estiment à quel point ça pourrait pourrir le jeu si c'était facile de trade

----------


## EvilGuinness

Bon, quand j'ai quitté y'a quelques temps, j'avais repris ce que je voulais faire, le build tank poteau tout ça. Bah déjà que le début de tout perso est tiédasse, là j'y arrive pas. Peut-être faut-il persévérer un peu mais c'est... paisible, disons. Du coup je pense que je vais partir soit invoc' soit armes invoquées (quelqu'un avait mentionné ça comme "build rigolo", faut que je creuse un peu). Sinon j'avais repris mon archer à peu près lvl 80 et je m'étais un peu découragé (raison de ma petite pause) : l'impression de me heurter à un mur côté difficulté. Je n'y arrive pas, je ne suis simplement pas bon ! 

Enfin, avec la chiée de persos qu'on peut monter y'a bien un build qui me correspond quelque part...  ::):  Ah oui le mine cascade glaciale chaispuquoi, c'était joli dans le lab, je veux le même. Sinon, retenter le build poteau en étant conscient qu'il faut aller au-delà des premières heures et de l'équipement trouvé dans une poubelle.

----------


## Ghostwise

> Evites de couper les c


Okay, pas de problème ! Aucun C ne subira ne fut-ce qu'une écorchure, patron !

----------


## Zephy

> Okay, pas de problème ! Aucun C ne subira ne fut-ce qu'une écorchure, patron !


On dirait un politicien de merde qui arrange les phrases à son avantage et qui n'a rien entre les jambes  :;):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

:Popcorn: 

Pour le trade en ligne, ce serait sympa qu'ils ajoutent l'option craft mais en précisant si c'est le préfixe ou le suffixe.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah ouais grave, je pense qu'il est temps pour GGG de rendre ces histoire de suffixes/préfixes plus lisibles, notamment pour les débutants. Ils ont déjà fait un pas en avant en expliquant ça ingame via le tuto mais faudrait un truc qui de dit suffixe/prefixe et qui te dit quel tier c'est

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour chaque mod de l'item

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Ah ouais grave, je pense qu'il est temps pour GGG de rendre ces histoire de suffixes/préfixes plus lisibles, notamment pour les débutants. Ils ont déjà fait un pas en avant en expliquant ça ingame via le tuto mais faudrait un truc qui de dit suffixe/prefixe et qui te dit quel tier c'est


C'est surtout pour savoir si tu peux crater un affixe plus intéressant que celui déja crafté. Genre un gars qui place un flat elem en préfixe alors que tu peux craft un bleed on hit.

Sinon



Ca vient d'un redditeur, c'est pas mal comme idée, je le prendrais pour le confort des fragments.

----------


## Ananas

Mouais, à la limite pour les sacrifice fragments...sinon je suis assez dubitatif sur le nombre de joueurs ayant des problèmes de stockage avec les autres fragments, vu leur rareté...

----------


## Zephy

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est surtout pour savoir si tu peux crater un affixe plus intéressant que celui déja crafté. Genre un gars qui place un flat elem en préfixe alors que tu peux craft un bleed on hit.
> 
> Sinon
> 
> https://i.redd.it/e2hjn2qs5ovz.jpg
> 
> Ca vient d'un redditeur, c'est pas mal comme idée, je le prendrais pour le confort des fragments.


Ca serait tellement pratique ça  ::P:

----------


## Enyss

> Mouais, à la limite pour les sacrifice fragments...sinon je suis assez dubitatif sur le nombre de joueurs ayant des problèmes de stockage avec les autres fragments, vu leur rareté...


Y'a bien un slot pour *les* miroirs dans le currency tab hein ^^

----------


## Husc

Haha je suis tombé sur un boss dans l'acte 4, mon dieu... Je joue ma nécromancienne, je roule sur tout jusqu'à maintenant, j'entre dans une arène, et la c'est le choc. Le boss me tue en 1 coup, mes zombies pareils. Il lance une sorte d'onde de pic en cone devant lui et l'animation de l'attaque je dirais que c'est 5 coups / secondes. 
J'ai beau m'éloigner, préparer mes zombies, le boss arrive... Et bam OS. Ensuite il m'attendait à l'entrée de la zone, je rentrais et mourrais en instant. Rien compris, mais c'était limite comique. 
Décidément ce jeu réserve bien des surprises.

----------


## Enyss

Est-ce que ça ne serrait pas un certain Xandro Blooddrinker par hasard? (un rogue exile Maraudeur)

----------


## darkpoulp

Ça ressemble plus à Daresso.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ou juste le boss avant Daresso... il utilise sunder, il est dans une arène... donc si tu restes à côté de tes mobs quand il frappe, tu te prends son attaque multipliée par le nombre d'invoc à côté.

----------


## Husc

Ha c'est donc ça... j'ai beau eu essayé de m'éloigner ou de fuir rien a faire c'était du oneshot direct. C'est aléatoire ce boss ou je l'aurais a tout mes runs?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Si c'est le boss avant Daresso (une grande arène avec les grilles fermées avant les colisées) t'es obligé de le buter, mais il n'est pas bien dur...

Si c'est le rogue Xandro, faudra apprendre à l'esquiver et le repérer, il est super violent, surtout à bas niveau, et plus tard sur certaines maps.  ::P: 

Mais t'inquiète, y'en a d'autres de rogues pétés, genre AntaliegrosseputainjetOSoffscreen sans prévenir ! :P

----------


## bobmachine

Bonjour tout le monde,

Putain les gars faut m'aider je suis perdu. J'suis niveau 72 et je commence les cartes. Je clean pépère jusqu'à me faire os par le boss, tout va bien (relatif mais ça va). 
Mon gros problème ? Y a du loot partout et je sais pas quoi en faire. Y a des milliers de jaune et de bleu et j'en ai ras le cul de tp pour vendre (surtout vu comme c'est pratique).
Qu'est ce que je dois faire avec tout ça ? C'est quoi les règles d'usage ? Comment vous faites le tri ? Vous vendez sans identifiez ? Le beurre, avec ou sans sel ?

J'ai eu beau installer un filtre, comme je suis incapable de différencier un bon objet d'un objet pourri ça me sert pas à grand chose. En même temps, si tout pouvait avoir 6chasses et 6liens ce serait plus simple !

J'aime bien ce jeu mais j'ai jamais autant été largué  :^_^:

----------


## Nearo

Tu as ce filtre là ? https://github.com/NeverSinkDev/Neve...ilter/releases

Dans les options -> Ui -> tout en bas, tu sélectionnes le filtre neversink Strict.
 Ça devrait bien faire le ménage  :;):

----------


## Husc

> Tu as ce filtre là ? https://github.com/NeverSinkDev/Neve...ilter/releases
> 
> Dans les options -> Ui -> tout en bas, tu sélectionnes le filtre neversink Strict.
>  Ça devrait bien faire le ménage


J'ai le FilterBlade mais je comprends rien a leur système de classification. Des fois il me colore des objets nul genre un truc jaune qui a un seul slot, des fois il me colore pas des 5 slots links, je vais essayé cet autre filtre.

----------


## Jalkar

> J'ai le FilterBlade mais je comprends rien a leur système de classification. Des fois il me colore des objets nul genre un truc jaune qui a un seul slot, des fois il me colore pas des 5 slots links, je vais essayé cet autre filtre.


Globalement les filtres sont la pour essayer de te donner des indications sur les "bonnes bases", les items qui de base sont plus forte que d'autre
par ex : https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Body_armour

Avoir un item moyen sur une "Plate vest" ca n'apporte rien, mais un item moyen sur une "Glorious Plate" c'est plus intéressant car de base, elle propose 700+ d'armure  ::): 
c'est pareil pour tous les items, les bases évoluent mais tu peux toujours drop celle qui sont pourri, les filtres vont donc seulement t'indiquer que ce rare "bonne base" vaut plus le coup d'être identifié que les autres. 

Après une fois identifié, tu peux toujours les remettre par terre s'ils sont pourri  ::):

----------


## bobmachine

C'est celui que j'ai oui, je vais faire comme tu dis et essayer en strict. Ensuite j'aurai plus qu'à me poser les questions "pourquoi cet objet? il a l'air pourri.." pour au finir me rappeler que trade c'est trop d'effort et le vendre au pnj.
Je vous jure, ça fait des années que je joue à ce jeu et je progresse pas d'un pouce :D

----------


## cailloux

> J'ai le FilterBlade mais je comprends rien a leur système de classification. Des fois il me colore des objets nul genre un truc jaune qui a un seul slot, des fois il me colore pas des 5 slots links, je vais essayé cet autre filtre.


les slots c'est pas super important vu que ça se crafte bien (hormis les 5/6 links et 6 sockets)

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Si tu te fies au nombre de slots c'est clair que tu vas pas aller loin. Déja si tu fais pas de trade tu prends les items qui sont bons pour ce que tu joues. Ensuite c'est comme le monsieur il a dit, le filtre est là pour cacher les "mauvais" items.

----------


## Ananas

Je rebondis juste sur l'annonce de ne pas intégrer le contenu harbinger au jeu standard, notamment les orbes harbinger et horizon.

C'est une idée de merde. C'est bien la seule chose qui rend la complétion de l'atlas en SSF realisable. J'en suis à 101/126 la, limité par les drops de maps rouges et de vaal orbs. Sans les orbes de la ligue actuelles pour aller grapiller les maps manquantes ça serait juste tellement aléatoire que j'aurais lâché l'affaire depuis longtemps. Alors j'imagine que je pourrais imaginer des strategies à coup de sextant blocking pour compléter les branches de l'atlas les unes après les autres, tout en gardant des copies de chaque map au chaud pour compléter l'atlas plus tard, mais vu le taux de drop famélique des sextant rouge, bonjour le farm quoi.

"Alors oui mon bon monsieur mais il faut pas jouer solo hein, le jeu il est fait pour partager le loot avec les copains (et être jaloux de leurs mtx surtout, ça tombe bien elles sont en promo)  Par contre on vous met un système de trade qui a 20 ans de retard sinon le jeu devient trop facile. Lolilol."

Y'a un espèce de faille logique dans leurs raisonnement chez GGG. Ils veulent privilégier le plaisir de l'obtention de l'objet rare, mais le rendent tellement rare que seuls quelques chanceux vont le drop, ce qui va decourager le commun des mortels de vouloir le drop eux mêmes. A la limite je comprend pour les objets fumés genre Headhunter, mais pour les maps c'est complètement idiot.

----------


## pepito

Les sextants ont rien à voir avec la completion de l'atlas, ou alors j'ai loupé un truc sur ces machins.

Et je trouve pas ça si impossible, y'a que quelque maps unique vraiment dure à obtenir (Perandus  ::rolleyes::  ) mais le reste ça passe avec zana et le recipe pour les combiner. J'ai jamais vraiment eu de problème en jouant sans vraiment trade et avec seulement 2-3 personnes.

Et ils ont aussi dit que ça allait pas bien avec une partie du contenu en 3.1.



> The two map rerolling currency items (Orb of Horizons and Harbinger's Orbs) are not something we want to keep in the core game. While they provided players a lot of flexibility in mapping, we felt it took a lot away from unlocking the Atlas, and made jumping up map tiers too easy. *They also do not fit well with content coming in 3.1.0*. These will not be added to the core game.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Je rebondis juste sur l'annonce de ne pas intégrer le contenu harbinger au jeu standard, notamment les orbes harbinger et horizon.
> 
> C'est une idée de merde. C'est bien la seule chose qui rend la complétion de l'atlas en SSF realisable. J'en suis à 101/126 la, limité par les drops de maps rouges et de vaal orbs. Sans les orbes de la ligue actuelles pour aller grapiller les maps manquantes ça serait juste tellement aléatoire que j'aurais lâché l'affaire depuis longtemps. Alors j'imagine que je pourrais imaginer des strategies à coup de sextant blocking pour compléter les branches de l'atlas les unes après les autres, tout en gardant des copies de chaque map au chaud pour compléter l'atlas plus tard, mais vu le taux de drop famélique des sextant rouge, bonjour le farm quoi.
> 
> "Alors oui mon bon monsieur mais il faut pas jouer solo hein, le jeu il est fait pour partager le loot avec les copains (et être jaloux de leurs mtx surtout, ça tombe bien elles sont en promo)  Par contre on vous met un système de trade qui a 20 ans de retard sinon le jeu devient trop facile. Lolilol."
> 
> Y'a un espèce de faille logique dans leurs raisonnement chez GGG. Ils veulent privilégier le plaisir de l'obtention de l'objet rare, mais le rendent tellement rare que seuls quelques chanceux vont le drop, ce qui va decourager le commun des mortels de vouloir le drop eux mêmes. A la limite je comprend pour les objets fumés genre Headhunter, mais pour les maps c'est complètement idiot.


Les orbes d'horizon et harbinger ça rendant le end game beaucoup trop facilement accessible, en deux jours on était déja en t15. Après c'est sur en SSF c'est plus chiant, mais c'est pour ça que tu joues en ssf non? Sinon retournes sur Diablo 3.  ::trollface::

----------


## CaMarchePas

Hmm pareil ici, jamais eu de soucis à bien remplir l'atlas avant, et c'est vraiment extrêmement simple avec les deux orbes spécifiques... Avant fallait trade ou jouer avec d'autres gens pour les avoir toutes (ou presque) rapidement, là suffit de ramasser les orbes et on a très vite ce qu'on cherche entre le tier+1 et le changement de type de map... Comme indiqué dans le manifesto : ça retire toute l'idée de progression dans l'atlas. Qu'on aime ou pas l'atlas, ces orbes n'ont pas leur place en perma ligue, ou alors ça aurait été à coup de nerf du taux de maps et ça, non merci. 

En ssf ça me semble un objectif assez tardif l'atlas à 100%, et avec ces orbes ça ne m'a pas semblé compliqué du tout... et avec ou sans orbe, le problème reste le même pour vinktar/perandus/putrid/vaal temple.

Ah, et pas besoin de vaal les maps pour débloquer leur loot, ça ne sert que pour avoir le bonus (tiers +1/+2). Je le rappelle au cas où car certains canards ne faisaient les rouges que rare corrupt dès le premier loot... forcément les boss déjà violents avec 8 bonus, ça rendait la chose hardue.

News du jour qui tease la 3.1 :



> There is a new boss in Act Nine
>     We have the first ever socketable belt coming
>     Green and black are the colours of a new league
>     We've prepared a new stash tab type for this expansion
>     There are 4 new skill gems and 6 support gems coming

----------


## cailloux

Encore des skills....  :Bave:

----------


## Kamikaze

> News du jour qui tease la 3.1 :


Oh shit.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je vois bien un boss divin dans l'oasis associé à une quête qui file une charge, on ne l'a pas récupérée cette quête non ?

----------


## thomzon

Moi je vois bien un vieux reste the la bête  ::):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Et la porte va s'ouvrir

http://www.pathofexile.com/

----------


## Kamikaze

J'me demande si la belt ça va être une base à la unset ring ou un unique. Et combien de slots surtout  ::o:  Je pense que y'a la place pour 2 max visuellement.

Sinon mega chaud pour les nouveaux skills, j'espère que ce sera du bon, orienté gameplay, pareil pour les supports. Pas de multiplier mais du fun!

Et très curieux de voir quel va être le nouveau contenu, ils avaient annoncé un truc aussi gros que Forsaken non? Un prophecy ou harbinger serait décevant.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> J'me demande si la belt ça va être une base à la unset ring ou un unique. Et combien de slots surtout  Je pense que y'a la place pour 2 max visuellement.
> 
> Sinon mega chaud pour les nouveaux skills, j'espère que ce sera du bon, orienté gameplay, pareil pour les supports. Pas de multiplier mais du fun!
> 
> Et très curieux de voir quel va être le nouveau contenu, ils avaient annoncé un truc aussi gros que Forsaken non? Un prophecy ou harbinger serait décevant.


Ils ont annoncé une expansion aussi grosse que pour atlas of world et les ascendances.

----------


## Zephy

Nouvelle Extension ===> L'îles Des Poneys  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

Cool, du lourd alors, vivement l'annonce

----------


## Enyss

> Nouvelle Extension ===> L'îles Des *Rhoas*


Fixed !

----------


## cailloux

> J'me demande si la belt ça va être une base à la unset ring ou un unique. Et combien de slots surtout  Je pense que y'a la place pour 2 max visuellement.


J'attends une support gem : combo : les skills linké se lancent les uns après les autres. excellent avec elemental equilibrium ou pour du soutiens.
Pour la belt un truc spécialisé soit minions soit aura.

----------


## Ananas

> Les sextants ont rien à voir avec la completion de l'atlas, ou alors j'ai loupé un truc sur ces machins.


3 sextans similaires + 1 scour chez le marchand te donne un cartographe seal, que tu peux utiliser pour enlever une map complétée de l'atlas. Comme les maps non complétées ne peuvent drop que si tu as complété une map alentours (si j'ai bien compris), tu peux influencer ton drop de map ce faisant.




> Les orbes d'horizon et harbinger ça rendant le end game beaucoup trop facilement accessible, en deux jours on était déja en t15





> Hmm pareil ici, jamais eu de soucis à bien remplir l'atlas avant, et c'est vraiment extrêmement simple avec les deux orbes spécifiques... Avant fallait trade ou jouer avec d'autres gens pour les avoir toutes (ou presque) rapidement, là suffit de ramasser les orbes et on a très vite ce qu'on cherche entre le tier+1 et le changement de type de map... Comme indiqué dans le manifesto : ça retire toute l'idée de progression dans l'atlas.


Mettons de côté les 0.1% d'allumés qui speedrun/faceroll le jeu et concentrons nous sur, allez, les 10-20% (au doigt mouillé, je dis ça par rapport aux stats de maps complétés qui ont été publiés par GGG il y a quelque semaines de ça) qui comme moi après quelques runs arrivent finalement à tâter du gardien. Y'a clairement plusieurs plateaux concernant le taux de drop des maps. J'ai pas eu trop de problèmes à tout compléter jusqu'au T11 grâce aux orbes à mon rythme, mais pour avoir du T12+ j'ai vraiment l'impression de tourner en rond dans ces maps plus bas level. Pourtant je chisel, alch, frag et tout le toutim mais quand même, le taux de drop reste bas. Ce qui fait que je trouve le temps long entre deux drops de map haut niveau c'est probablement la vitesse à laquelle je vide les maps. Là ou il me faut 8-10min, qqn de plus efficace le fera en moins de 5min et aura moins cette impression de stagner. 

C'est donc une mécanique comme une autre pour limiter la progression des joueurs. Là ou certains se font démonter le fondement à cause d'un arbre de compétence mal construit ou d'un manque de matos correct, moi c'est ma vitesse de jeu qui me limite. Et je n'ai aucun doute sur le fait que GGG compte sur cette mécanique aussi pour creuser l'écart entre un type comme moi et un "meilleur" joueur. Ce que je reproche à cette mécanique de drop famélique (relative à ma vitesse de progression, donc) c'est que ça ne m'envoie pas un message clair. Si je me fait dérouiller par les boss, je le prends comme le jeu qui me dit "regarde, t'es pas assez bon, améliore ton stuff/arbre/skill et réessaye" alors qu'avec un faible taux de drop je reçois un message mixte: soit je dois améliorer ma vitesse de jeu, soit le taux de drop est calibré pour les gros joueurs qui ont bien plus de temps que moi et ça ne sert à rien de m'acharner, mieux vaut faire autre chose. 

Preuve en est que je dois bien avoir raison quelque part, l'introduction même de ces orbes en ligue par GGG n'est probablement pas arrivé par hasard. Et a permis à des joueurs comme moi d'aller tâter du contenu plus haut level sans passer par le trade. Parce qu'acheter une map T16 coûte une poignée de chaos, question sentiment de satisfaction et de progression on repassera... 




> Et ils ont aussi dit que ça allait pas bien avec une partie du contenu en 3.1


Ca c'est intéressant aussi, j'avais raté l'info. Ce qui veut dire que la 3.1 apportera des modifications au end-game qui iront peut-etre dans le sens des orbes harbinger et horizon, et que les garder ferai doublon.





> Heureusement que t'as pas dit ça sur le Mumble , sinon je pense que tu aurais passé un sale quart d'heure


Heureusement que je viens pas sur Mumble alors, si c'est pour me faire engueuler quand j'émets un avis...y'a déjà madame pour ça  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> bla


On a tous un passage où on va stagner, les maps vont pas tomber, et on passe de t14 à t9. Mais au bout de quelques jours de jeu les maps tu peux pas toutes les faire tellement t'en as. En gros, RNG RNG RNG.

----------


## Ananas

> On a tous un passage où on va stagner...


Bah justement ! Et je suis sur que c'est une décision de game design réfléchie pa GGG : les bons joueurs doivent pas seulement survivre aux boss, ils doivent aussi nettoyer les maps rapidement pour limiter cette stagnation.  

Et le point de mon pavé c'est de dire que je trouve que c'est une peu bancal comme mécanique pour pousser les joueurs à progresser. Que GGG ait introduit les orbes harbinger cette ligue et planifie qqch de potentiellement similaire pour la prochaine me fait penser qu'ils s'en sont rendu compte. 

Enfin bon, on va pas épiloguer, je vais attendre de voir les changements en 3.1. Et je voudrais pas gâcher la hype de Zephy qui de toute façon n'y comprend rien...  ::trollface::

----------


## Dirian

> Et je voudrais pas gâcher la hype de Zephy qui de toute façon n'y comprend rien...


En meme temps, Zephy n'est qu'un farmer chinois qui ne sais rien faire d'autre que farmer.  ::P: 


Sinon, pour en revenir a ton probleme, les harbinger orbs sont op. Les gros joueurs de la guilde CPC sont 'lent' comparé au 0.01% de joueurs qui sont lvl70 en 6h, et qui sont deja en map T11+ alors que nous on arrive a peine aux maps.
Et pourtant ces orbs nous ont donné a nous aussi la possibilité de monter plus vite dans les T de maps, au point que c'etait n'importe quoi.
Le probleme est là. Au final, tout a ete trop vite, meme pour une population de joueurs qui n'est justement pas censé aller aussi vite, ce qui a totalement cassé l'economie du jeu dès les premiers jours de la league, car tout le monde s'est retrouvé a farmer le meme contenu, et ce avec plus d'alchemy, regal et chaos orb qu'on en a jamais eu, en plus d'un accès aux maps totalement dingue.
D'où certainement le fait que ces harbinger orbs ne soient pas ajouté au contenu standard.

Une derniere chose.
Dans un tres vieux manifesto, ca doit dater d'avant la release ou juste apres, GGG a clairement dit que les leagues sont là entre autre pour tester du contenu et que tout ne serait pas ajouté au standard.
Pour moi, avec cet harbinger league, on est dans le cas d'un test qui a un peu mal tourné.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

C'est fini l'échange de mots doux, vous deux ?

Le problème, c'est que vous êtes tous les deux sur deux niveaux de jeu complètement différent donc c'est normal que les points de vue soit de même. Pour ma part, je suis plutôt proche de Zephy en terme de jeu (mais pas aussi hardcore-chinois que lui quand même  ::P: ) mais je comprend aussi ta réflexion Ananas... Cependant, comme le fait remarquer Dirian, le jeu a résolument un orientation hardcore et c'est plutôt vis-à-vis de ce public que GGG fait ses ajustements... car malheureusement, se sont eux qui vont définir l'orientation global du marché dans le jeu et impacteront indirectement les "petits" joueurs par la suite. Mais il est clair que le sujet soulevé est un des points où il est difficile de trouver un juste milieu en terme de mécanique pour arriver à contenter aussi bien les hardcores que les joueurs plus mesurés dans leurs temps de jeu...

----------


## Bathory

Les tradeurs fous, une idée de ce que ça vaut ? https://imgur.com/a/1FPJG
Taryn's Shiver à 2% cast speed d'être parfait 6l (en +/- 100 jews et 75 fusing)

----------


## Ananas

> le jeu à résolument un orientation hardcore et c'est plutôt vis-à-vis de ce public que GGG fait ses ajustements...


Ouais, très certainement. C'est aussi probablement eux qui depensent le plus dans le shop, donc c'est logique d'avoir des mécaniques de jeu endgame qui les flattent... et le jeu à plus bas niveau reste sympa de toute façon.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Les tradeurs fous, une idée de ce que ça vaut ? https://imgur.com/a/1FPJG
> Taryn's Shiver à 2% cast speed d'être parfait 6l (en +/- 100 jews et 75 fusing)


1 divine

+ 1 wisdom scroll pour l'effort  ::ninja::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Ouais, très certainement. C'est aussi probablement eux qui depensent le plus dans le shop, donc c'est logique d'avoir des mécaniques de jeu endgame qui les flattent... et le jeu à plus bas niveau reste sympa de toute façon.


Le shop MTX ou poetrade? Des cartes j'en ai jamais acheté, j'en demande parfois à la guilde mais bon je fais les 95% en SSF. T'es juste pas chanceux avec tes maps c'est tout.

----------


## Ananas

> Le shop MTX ou poetrade? Des cartes j'en ai jamais acheté, j'en demande parfois à la guilde mais bon je fais les 95% en SSF. T'es juste pas chanceux avec tes maps c'est tout.


Je parle des mtx oui, ce qui rapporte des sous à GGG. En tant que développeur, ca a du sens de vouloir garder les joueurs qui te permettent de faire tourner ta boîte... D'ailleurs quelqu'un sait s'il y'a des stats publiés par GGG relatif à qui achète quoi dans leur shop ingame ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Je parle des mtx oui, ce qui rapporte des sous à GGG. En tant que développeur, ca a du sens de vouloir garder les joueurs qui te permettent de faire tourner ta boîte... D'ailleurs quelqu'un sait s'il y'a des stats publiés par GGG relatif à qui achète quoi dans leur shop ingame ?


Sans avoir un seul lien à proposer :  quelques joueurs dépensent des fortunes,  quelques gros farmeurs dépensent pas mal. Mais quelques % de la masse des joueurs vont rapporter beaucoup plus que les gros streamers tous ensemble.  Même les joueurs qui ont payé un/des packs pour les uniques ou les divination cards connus sont principalement des casus ou pas des Farmer extrêmes. 

Par contre ces gros Farmer et les streamers sont une vitrine promotionnelle gratuite mais importante pour ggg. Si durant la prochaine ligue après deux jours les streamers sont level  100 même en ssf,  ça voudra dire qu'il y a un gros déséquilibre et qu'en plus la publicité par les streamers va être mauvaise. C'est un peu le cas avec harbinger :  tout le monde peut très tôt avoir accès aux plus grosses maps ET relativement facilement accès à des maps des plus rentable  ( les maps harbinger étant des plus rentables et communes et faciles ) . Résultat tout semble trop facile,  très vite le contenu proposé est archi-usé ( et encore le level ing nouveau a retenu du monde ) et ça peut être une mauvaise pub pour le jeu.

----------


## Kamikaze

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2027810

----------


## bobmachine

> Tu as ce filtre là ? https://github.com/NeverSinkDev/Neve...ilter/releases
> 
> Dans les options -> Ui -> tout en bas, tu sélectionnes le filtre neversink Strict.
>  Ça devrait bien faire le ménage


Yo!

Merci pour ça, j'ai effectivement quasi plus rien qui apparait c'est beaucoup plus agréable à jouer. Etant ramasseur compulsif de nature, je continue quand même à récupérer les orbes et scroll of wisdom qu'il m'enlève mais je suis content. Maintenant quand un objet drop j'ai le sentiment que c'est important !
Du coup ça m'a motivé, j'ai réussi une map de niveau 3 ! Me faisait os par la charge d'un des trois boss mais j'ai eu assez de tp pour les tuer ! fuck yeah o/

----------


## Nearo

GG  :;):

----------


## Ananas

> Par contre ces gros Farmer et les streamers sont une vitrine promotionnelle gratuite mais importante pour ggg.


Ah c'est pas con ça... c'est vrai que j'oublie toujours l'impact des streamers, comme c'est pas trop ma tasse de thé de regarder d'autres jouer à ma place.

Bon sinon y'a des canards qui ont commencé les 10 jours de race turmoil ?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Ah c'est pas con ça... c'est vrai que j'oublie toujours l'impact des streamers, comme c'est pas trop ma tasse de thé de regarder d'autres jouer à ma place.
> 
> Bon sinon y'a des canards qui ont commencé les 10 jours de race turmoil ?


Ca commence ce soir à 21h. Je ferai ptet le 90 mais j'ai un peu la flemme, je me réserve pour la 3.1 pour mapper day one et devenir riche avant tout le monde.  ::ninja::

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Ca commence ce soir à 21h. Je ferai ptet le 90 mais j'ai un peu la flemme, je me réserve pour la 3.1 pour mapper day one et devenir riche avant tout le monde.


La même !  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> La même !


En plus comme Zephy est banni ça nous fera encore plus de loot yay !  ::trollface::

----------


## Dirian

Comment ca Zephy est banni ?
Rendez nous notre farmer chinois bordel !  :Cell: 
(il est gentil et ne fait pas de mal a une mouche. meme que parfois il nous donne des items a la place de nous les vendre)

----------


## Kamikaze

Pas mal d'indices sur une expansion orientée endgame et qui concernerait l'atlas, comme le suspectait certains canards je crois



L'attente va être longue

----------


## pepito

> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2027810


Hmm Dunes T7 ? Ou alors unique plus du même tier que la map de base.

----------


## Farell

Bon je vais devoir faire une pause space engineer du coup pour la race ...
Quel build je vais utiliser ... toujours la même question : warchief ou pizzastick (2 des 3 builds que j'ai le plus apprécié)

----------


## GUESH

Pour ma part ce sera du sunder !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Comment ca Zephy est banni ?
> Rendez nous notre farmer chinois bordel ! 
> (il est gentil et ne fait pas de mal a une mouche. meme que parfois il nous donne des items a la place de nous les vendre)


Seulement banni sur CPC, il est toujours dans la guilde pour faire le chinois.  ::P: 




> Pour ma part ce sera du sunder !


T'es pas parti de la guilde toi par contre?

----------


## Vhanlay

Je monte un sunder, premiére fois que j'en monte un.

----------


## Terimin

Si j'en avait pas fait autant, je serais parti aussi sunder, c'est une valeur sure.

Je crois que je vais faire un SRS/zombie pour ma part.

----------


## Dirian

Moi, quand je dis que j'ai 2klife, j'ai 2klife !
Pas un de plus, pas un de moins !

https://tof.cx/image/czpRA

----------


## Ananas

Foutre.

RNGesus m'a gratifié d'un Lair of the Hydra. Première fois que j'essaie, je connais pas les mécaniques et je me garde la surprise...

Ben j'ai bien géré le premier quart de la vie du boss, et après toutes ces bouboules m'ont fait paniquer... Mort 5 fois a la suite sans beaucoup progresser. Dernier portal, je prends le coup et le descend à 1/4 de vie avant de me jeter théâtralement sur 3 bouboules à la suite. Les nerfs ont lâché.

Suis encore un peu tendre niveau matos aussi, SSF oblige,  ça me laisse pas vraiment le droit à l'erreur. Mais je suis content d'avoir persévéré malgré mes soucis de drop, les fights avec les gardiens sont vraiment sympa.

----------


## Jalkar

+60-80 to maximum Life,
 20-50% increased Damage if you have Shocked Recently, 
+25-40% to Shock Effect, Shocked Enemies you kill explode, 
dealing 5-10% of their life as Lightning Damage,
 Unaffected By Shock

Need. 
Need Divine too.

----------


## Kamikaze

L'attente est dure, vivement les annonces  :Bave: 

https://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...ent&font=serif

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Selon Sherlock Holmes ça sent vraiment une maj focus sur l'atlas

https://i.imgur.com/NV4DbXb.jpg

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et les supporters packs sortent demain

----------


## Ananas

> Selon Sherlock Holmes ça sent vraiment un maj focus sur l'atlas


On prend les paris ? Je me lance.

L'idée est d'aller au Sud pour coller des claques à Innocence qui était parti s'exiler mais qui s'est mis à foutre le boxon. Comme le sud n'est pas cartographié du tout, on aura droit à un espèce d'Atlas parallèle à l'actuel, qu'on doit remplir avec nos nouvelles maps - peut-être même en combinant certaines de ces nouvelles maps entre elles !

----------


## Jalkar

Vu la nouvelle signature de Chris (depuis qques jours/semaines?)


Il y a sans doute un changement dans l'Atlas

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Changement sur l'Atlas, peut être un uber Atlas pour du challenge. Et pour la league Abyss plutot que d'avoir des pops de mobs présents sur la map, j'aimerai bien des nouvelles mini zone à la vaal. Genre des failles d'abyss à refermer pour avoir du loot.

----------


## Yshuya

> Changement sur l'Atlas, peut être un uber Atlas pour du challenge. Et pour la league Abyss plutot que d'avoir des pops de mobs présents sur la map, j'aimerai bien des nouvelles mini zone à la vaal. Genre des failles d'abyss à refermer pour avoir du loot.


Tu veux diablo ?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Tu veux diablo ?


Dia-quoi? Connais pas ce jeu.  ::ninja:: 

Tu fais jamais les zones vaal toi?

----------


## Kamikaze

Pourquoi faire? Récupérer Vaal Spectral Throw pour la 40ème fois  ::ninja:: 

Je suis toujours dég en début de league quand au moment ou les zones vaal ont un peu de valeur les seuls trucs que je choppe c'est de la daube

----------


## Kamikaze

http://www.mmorpg.com/path-of-exile/...lay-1000012251

- - - Mise à jour - - -

WAR OF THE ATLAS  :Vibre: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




- - - Mise à jour - - -

ok ça a l'air trop bien, surtout les nouvelles gems et les nouveaux uniques et les nouvelles map et les nouveaux boss et abyss à l'air intéressant

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2030521

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.pathofexile.com/war

- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -

OH SHIT LES NOUVELLES GEMMES

Bodyswap PUE la classe

- - - Mise à jour - - -

OH SHIT LES NOUVEAUX SUPPORT
 :Vibre:   :Vibre:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Les PGM sont sur le mumble.  :Cigare:

----------


## Yshuya

> Dia-quoi? Connais pas ce jeu. 
> 
> Tu fais jamais les zones vaal toi?


Genre des failles d'abyss à refermer pour avoir du loot.

Je parlais pour ça

----------


## Ananas

Mais  :Bave:  :Vibre: 

Si je comprend bien, on a un espèce d'atlas dupliqué ? Genre si on termine une map sur l'atlas de base elle passe en mode elder et inversément. Et avec assez de maps dans un mode ou dans un autre ça donne accès à des uniques, des mods d'items spéciaux, etc...

Si c'est bien ça, c'est une excellente manière d'augmenter la rejouabilité des maps !

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain trop intriguant le nouveau ring...

----------


## Bathory

L'anneau c'est le cube horadrique ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain y'a que moins qui suis sur excité pour les nouvelles gemmes? Bodyswap a l'air INSANE, avec de la grosse cast speed ça veut dire teleport non stop non?!

Et comment fonctionne ancestral call? Ça a l'air ouf, est-ce-que c'est des doubles simultanés ou toi même qui répètent l'attaque (ça serait juste multistrike du coup je pense pas)

Sinon storm barrier lightning coil gladiator crit HOLY SHIT ça va être DINGUE

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai qu'une envie c'est de mass cast speed et de spammer body swap rhaaa

----------


## Yshuya

Tin la date de merde pour le start league. Ce sera sans moi, je viendrais peut être pour celle de Février Mars

----------


## Psycho_Ad



----------


## Vargr

En passant ça donne quoi maintenant la traduction FR avec les filtres de loots, addon de trade et le nouveau site de trade (d'ailleurs comparé à PoE trade il donne quoi ?) ?

----------


## Kamikaze

flicker strike, comk, lightning wrap, bodyswap, flame dash

----------


## Ravine

L'anneau c'est apparament un anneau 5 links
- chaque consommation de gemme le rajoute en affixe
- on peut avoir jusqu'a 4 gemmes consommees
- pseudo 5L en ring slot.

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...t_this_is_the/

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais 5 link, no stat requirement, off color, assez violent, surtout avec un truc genre Kaom

Sinon les nouveaux affix ont l'air insane, tu peux avoir du 8 link, ou 2*6 Link sur une 2H

----------


## Kamikaze

Oh boy, je viens de voir que vaal pact n'est plus instant. Il reste que acuity du coup?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Oh boy, je viens de voir que vaal pact n'est plus instant. Il reste que acuity du coup?


Normalement. Je suis content d'en avoir une paire en standard vu le prix sur harbinger.

----------


## Jalkar

> Oh boy, je viens de voir que vaal pact n'est plus instant. Il reste que acuity du coup?


bloodseeker egalement

s'ils ne subissent pas le meme traitement

----------


## Psycho_Ad

C'est qu'elles sont presque bien  ::ninja::

----------


## Enyss

Visiblement, la Sky-Force n'était pas avec toi  ::ninja::

----------


## Leybi

http://tof.cx/image/oJr6V

RIP in pepperonis, press F, etc...  :Emo: 

C'était en turmoil SSF HC ! Un bon petit challenge, mais c'est la première fois que je vais aussi loin en HC depuis la 3.0, et bon Kitava acte 10 c'est... débile. Level 75, berserker sunder/warchief.
Au niveau des gros loots: Belly of the Beast, Inspired Learning (pas eu le temps de l'utiliser par contre, je comptais respé dessus pour mapper...), et une belt 100hp / 110+% res. Pas mal du tout pour du SSF !

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais Kitava act 10 peut OS n'importe quel build assez facilement à moins d'overlevel

----------


## CaMarchePas

:rip:

Kitava acte 10 quand je l'ai fait en HC j'ai attendu d'avoir des bonnes popos, du bol sur le stuff pour du +resist chaos, une flask ruby pour son feu au sol... et c'était tendu sa race. :s

Il est un poil too much pour le HC, par ce que si tu veux le faire sans chier dans ton froc ben t'es normalement prêt pour faire les maps jusqu'au T10...

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est ancestral call le premier vous pensez, ça a l'air ouf. Meilleure extension niveau gemmes




- - - Mise à jour - - -

Edit: non on dirait juste du COMK du spell des boules de feu

----------


## pepito

Premier comm du reddit:



> found from 17173(Chinese popular game forum ): http://bbs.17173.com/thread-10483988-1-1.html
> 0:00 - 0:27 Volatile Dead
> 0:28 - 0:55 Bodyswap
> 0:56 - 1:21 Unearth and Cremation
> 1:22 - 1:50 Storm Barrier
> 1:51 - end Spell Cascade

----------


## earnil

Ouais c'est COMK Volatile Dead, ça a l'air bien fun.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

J'aime bien spell cascade perso.

----------


## Leybi

Le skin de la witch à partir de 1 minute c'est pas encore sorti je suppose ? Il est vraiment joli

----------


## cailloux

Je comprends pas trop unearth ?

--------------------


 Lightning Tendrils + Spell cascade ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Unearth c'est un peu comme desecrate mais ça fait aussi du proj damage, ça invoque des cadavres au sol

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Lighting tendrils et storm barrier

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Grave curieux de voir les 2 dernières pas encore révélées du coup  ::o:

----------


## Chartreuse

Salut!

Après une bonne pause je me suis remis à PoE, si vous pouvez me reguilder ce serait sympa  ::): 

J'ai fait un Shadow en testant un build Essence Drain - Contagion, c'est bien sympa ma foi! A voir ce que ça donnera à haut niveau.

Vraiment impressionnant tout ce contenu depuis ma dernière connexion (juste avant la maj Prophecy je crois)...

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Salut!
> 
> Après une bonne pause je me suis remis à PoE, si vous pouvez me reguilder ce serait sympa 
> 
> J'ai fait un Shadow en testant un build Essence Drain - Contagion, c'est bien sympa ma foi! A voir ce que ça donnera à haut niveau.
> 
> Vraiment impressionnant tout ce contenu depuis ma dernière connexion (juste avant la maj Prophecy je crois)...


Et dans trois semaines on passe en 3.1 avec encore pleins d'ajouts.  ::ninja::

----------


## CaMarchePas

Opening post mis à jour \o/

Si vous avez des liens/idées/messages à y rajouter, n'hésitez pas. Idem si vous voyez des infos sur l'extension/ligue Abysses, postez ici !  :;): 

J'ai mis le temps mais je farmais ce week end pour la turmoil, arrivé lvl85, en 3 jours, pas le courage de farmer plus intensément pour le 90 (et faut garder mes forces pour la mayhem  ::ninja::  ) Merci aux coins² pour l'équipement qui m'a énormément facilité la tache !  ::P: 




> Salut!
> 
> Après une bonne pause je me suis remis à PoE, si vous pouvez me reguilder ce serait sympa 
> 
> J'ai fait un Shadow en testant un build Essence Drain - Contagion, c'est bien sympa ma foi! A voir ce que ça donnera à haut niveau.
> 
> Vraiment impressionnant tout ce contenu depuis ma dernière connexion (juste avant la maj Prophecy je crois)...


Je te lance l'invit si ce n'est pas déjà fait, me semblait t'avoir vu dans la guilde hier soir pourtant !

----------


## Jalkar

> Le skin de la witch à partir de 1 minute c'est pas encore sorti je suppose ? Il est vraiment joli


c'est pas le pack outlaw de la dernière extension ?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZnI-8Ki0Eg

----------


## alogos

> Si vous avez des liens/idées/messages à y rajouter, n'hésitez pas. Idem si vous voyez des infos sur l'extension/ligue Abysses, postez ici !


Yep, cf. signature  ::siffle::  

Sinon, vous comptiez pas faire un Discord Canard PC ?

----------


## Dirian

> Sinon, vous comptiez pas faire un Discord Canard PC ?


Pour quoi faire ?
Sur le mumble cpc est rarement plus de 5 dans le chan poe, alors pourquoi aurions nous besoin d'un discord ?

----------


## Vhanlay

Parce que mumble c'est casse couille. Discord à un chat et est plus pratique. Alogos demande à un modo sur le discord Cpc de faire un chan PoE sinon, ca attirera toujours plus que mumble.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Par ce que le mumble cpc ben c'est pour tous les jeux cpc et que si c'est casse couilles ben ça l'est moins que de switch ts/discord/mumble selon avec qui on joue. Et tant que cpc est officiellement sur mumble, ben on est sur mumble. Après si vous voulez aller sur discord, faites le, mais perso je ne vais pas déménager juste pour poe.

edit : et si vous voulez proposer discord, faites le sur le topic Mumble, histoire d'avoir un bon retour du pourquoi du non.

----------


## Kamikaze

Des gens ont testé le nouveau système de paiement? Ça marche? Je vois que ça se plaint sur reddit poe

----------


## cailloux

> Parce que mumble c'est casse couille. Discord à un chat et est plus pratique. Alogos demande à un modo sur le discord Cpc de faire un chan PoE sinon, ca attirera toujours plus que mumble.


EN outre discord a la facheuse envie d'aggréger tes données pour les revendre à des tiers. (enfin si je me souviens bien, un canard avait fait un résumé)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Des gens ont testé le nouveau système de paiement? Ça marche? Je vois que ça se plaint sur reddit poe


Je n'ai juste pas vu le prix en euro, toujours en dollars mais pas de frai de conversion (jamais eu d'ailleurs), et le reste m'a pas semblé différent d'avant, juste confirmation que j'ai utilisé leur plateforme. Et à priori y'a bien trois tonnes d'options de paiement supplémentaire.

----------


## alogos

Pour les options de paiement : me semble juste que les prix seront toujours en dollar, juste que, normalement, les frais de conversions ne seront plus là (mais pareil, me souviens pas en avoir eu... ça doit dépendre de la banque/pays/cb utilisée)
Pour le discord : ok, je savais même pas qu'il y avait un discord cpc  ::P: .
Pour les news/link : la source que j'ai trouvé la plus exhaustive, c'est pas reddit, mais le twitter de ggg : https://twitter.com/pathofexile j'ai pas trop vérifier si y avais des articles qu'il manquait dans le post de cmp, mais y a l'air d'en avoir plus quand même.

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan les plaintes sur reddit c'était pas dû à la conversion ni rien mais au fait que ça marche pas pour certains notamment via paypal

----------


## Vhanlay

> EN outre discord a la facheuse envie d'aggréger tes données pour les revendre à des tiers. (enfin si je me souviens bien, un canard avait fait un résumé)



Ha ? Pas au courant de ça. Bon c'est un sujet qui revient régulièrement mais je le trouve bien plus pratique dans son interface et ce qu'il propose que le reste. En tout cas ça ne coûte rien d'ouvrir un chan sur le discord de Cpc. Aprés si personne ne veut y venir c'est une autre histoire (de toute façon je ne vais pas sur le mumble).

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Ha ? Pas au courant de ça. Bon c'est un sujet qui revient régulièrement mais je le trouve bien plus pratique dans son interface et ce qu'il propose que le reste. En tout cas ça ne coûte rien d'ouvrir un chan sur le discord de Cpc. Aprés si personne ne veut y venir c'est une autre histoire (de toute façon je ne vais pas sur le mumble).


Comme tu dis, le sujet revient régulièrement, mais ce sera toujours la même réponse: on reste sur mumble.

----------


## Yshuya

> Comme tu dis, le sujet revient régulièrement, mais ce sera toujours la même réponse: on reste sur mumble.


Sauf si Discord ouvre la possibilité au serveur privé mais cela n'arrivera jamais !

----------


## Farell

Bon ben juste une box pour moi avec un dark swarm.

----------


## thomzon

J'ai hâte que la nouvelle league commence !

Sur la précédente j'avais pas été plus loin que le T10, j'ai trop testé de build différent, je découvrait encore le jeu.
La je suis motivé pour voir (et qui sait, abattre) le shaper pour la 1ère fois, j'aimerais jouer un build capable de leveller pas trop lentement et d'évoluer vers le endgame.

Pour l'instant je partirais bien sur celui-là, j'aime bien cyclone et jamais fait de duelist: https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1995010
Les joueurs vétérans auraient des suggestions sympas ?

----------


## bobmachine

Bonjour tout le monde, c'est moi, supercastor faucheur de la mort, de retour pour des questions à la pointe de la technologie.

Tout d'abord, comment allez vous ? Je vois que vous semblez excité à l'approche du 8 décembre, je me demande bien pourquoi !  :^_^: 

Maintenant que la politesse c'est fait place au q&a (ou juste q) :

- Comment faites vous pour améliorer vos flasques jusqu'à 20% ? J'suis 78 et j'ai du drop 6 gemmes pour les améliorer. Je sais qu'il y a une recette pour les créer mais drop des flasques avec de la qualité est aussi rare. Vous les acheter ? (c'est tellement cher mon dieu!)
- A partir de quel prix vous vous embêter à trade un item ? J'ai vu des trucs sur poe.trade à 1 alteration ou encore moins je trouve ça très peu pour s'emmerder.
- J'ai découvert < http://www.poeprices.info/ > est-ce que je peux lui faire confiance aveuglément ? Je me suis payer un premium stash alors maintenant on me voit sur poe.trade ! J'attends toujours les /w !!

Et maintenant la question classique que vous avez toutes les semaines..

"Salut je suis nouveau et je cherche un build hihihihi, j'aimerai bien tuer le Shaper ce gros rascal" ET DONC comme j'ai joué maraudeur/witch/ranger - vous auriez un build cool en shadow ou templar qui pourra aller jusqu'à le tataner ? Ce serai bien aimable ! Parce qu'avec ma witch arc, autant je m'amuse à clean les maps, autant les boss c'est moiiiins marrant.

C'est tout pour aujourd'hui je dois retourner bosser mon boss me regarde !

----------


## Kamikaze

- Pour les flasks il faut que tu ramasses les flask avec de la qualité de base. Si tu les revends et qu'en cumulé ça fait 40% t'auras une orb glassblower bauble. Sinon tu claques des chaos et tu les achètes tout simplement

- Faut pas penser en prix absolu, mais en ratio prix/temps. Si ton style de jeu génère beaucoup d'item à bas/moyen prix, ça vaut la peine de revendre de temps en temps. Si ton style de jeu génère peu d'item mais des items avec beaucoup de valeur, tu ignores les trucs moyens. Le style de jeu le plus efficace globalement c'est d'être très strict, d'enchainer le contenu et de ramasser que les trucs chers. Faut aussi prendre en compte ton objectif en terme de thune, si tu veux un build cher ou un build budget

- poe price c'est pas mal mais le mieux c'est de chercher un item similaire sur poe.trade et de faire un prix au marché ou légèrement en dessous si tu veux que ça parte. Sinon demande aux canards.

- Shadow et Templar peuvent tuer le Shaper facilement avec les builds Scorching Ray (trickster pour shadow, n'importe pour le templar guardian ou inqui souvent, mais hierophant fait le taff aussi)

----------


## Jalkar

> Bonjour tout le monde, c'est moi, supercastor faucheur de la mort, de retour pour des questions à la pointe de la technologie.
> 
> Tout d'abord, comment allez vous ? Je vois que vous semblez excité à l'approche du 8 décembre, je me demande bien pourquoi ! 
> 
> Maintenant que la politesse c'est fait place au q&a (ou juste q) :
> 
> - Comment faites vous pour améliorer vos flasques jusqu'à 20% ? J'suis 78 et j'ai du drop 6 gemmes pour les améliorer. Je sais qu'il y a une recette pour les créer mais drop des flasques avec de la qualité est aussi rare. Vous les acheter ? (c'est tellement cher mon dieu!)
> - A partir de quel prix vous vous embêter à trade un item ? J'ai vu des trucs sur poe.trade à 1 alteration ou encore moins je trouve ça très peu pour s'emmerder.
> - J'ai découvert < http://www.poeprices.info/ > est-ce que je peux lui faire confiance aveuglément ? Je me suis payer un premium stash alors maintenant on me voit sur poe.trade ! J'attends toujours les /w !!
> ...


- Si le drop de flask de qualité (pour une somme de 40%) ne suffit pas, tu peux aller acheter tes Glassbowler auprès des vendeurs d'armes (genre à l'acte 4, dans le dernier onglet) au même niveau que les Blacksmish et les wetstone
- perso le prix mini que je fait c'est l'alch au début de ligue, sur la fin c'est plutôt 2C
- A prendre avec des pincettes mais ca peut t'aider à te faire une 1ere idée

----------


## Kamikaze

Pour les gens qui vendent en alt/alc c'est typiquement les gens avec beaucoup de stash tab, qui connaissent bien le marché et qui dumpent leurs items dans les tab rapidement (tab ou tout est pricé au même prix)

C'est assez efficace l'air de rien, les alt et alc ont toujours un prix très stable. Et une demande continue

----------


## darkpoulp

> Comment faites vous pour améliorer vos flasques jusqu'à 20% ? J'suis 78 et j'ai du drop 6 gemmes pour les améliorer. Je sais qu'il y a une recette pour les créer mais drop des flasques avec de la qualité est aussi rare. Vous les acheter ? (c'est tellement cher mon dieu!)


Pour les flasques magiques: c'est 5% de qualité par glassblower's *sur les flasques normales*. Si t'es ric rac tu peux ramasser une flasque normale de la base qui t'intéresse (avec si possible de la qualité), la monter à 20% puis la transmut et alt jusqu'à tomber sur les mods qui t'intéressent. Par contre, vu le pool de mod, si tu as déjà une flasque avec les mods optimaux c'est moins cher d'acheter et d'appliquer les glassblower's.
Pour les flasques uniques ya pas le choix.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Pour les flasques magiques, c'est 5% de qualité par glassblower's. Si t'es ric rac tu peux ramasser une flasque normale de la base qui t'intéresse (avec si possible de la qualité), la monter à 20% puis la transmut et alt jusqu'à tomber sur les mods qui t'intéressent. Vu le pool de mod, si tu as déjà une flasque avec les mods optimaux c'est moins cher d'acheter et d'appliquer les glassblower's.
> Pour les flasques uniques ya pas le choix.


Nope.

L'augmentation de qualité marche pareil pour tous les items (sauf les gemmes où c'est 1% par 1%) :
-5% par orbe sur du blanc
-2% par orbe sur du bleu
-1% par orbe sur du rare ou unique (y'a pas de flask rare mais c'est pour l'idée générale)

Du coup l'idée c'est de choper la flask désirée blanche, d'y claquer 4 glassblower et ensuite seulement de la transmuter puis alteration/augmentation pour avoir ce qu'il faut. 
Bien évidemment ça ne sert pas des masses avant d'avoir les flasks de fin... sauf les utilitaires bien sur. Et là encore faire gaffe à l'ilvl, la quicksilver de la première quête ne permet pas de choper surgeon par exemple. 

Et comme dit précédemment, tu peux aussi te faire des glassblower via recette marchand en vendant un inventaire entier à chaque fois (je remplis une partie de stash, dès que j'ai deux lignes hop marchand) et les marchands d'armes/armure en propose contre des blacksmiths (que tu peux acheter contre des armourer scrap au même marchand).

----------


## Ifit

J'ai chopé Ultimate Chaos Body Armour dans ma reward box mais quelle est moche cette armure. Il y a vraiment du monde pour payer 30 euros pour ça ?

----------


## Leybi

Moi je la trouve sympa  ::ninja:: 

J'ai eu les white glowing eyes... Bon au moins c'est pas une décoration.

----------


## cailloux

> Nope.
> 
> L'augmentation de qualité marche pareil pour tous les items (sauf les gemmes où c'est 1% par 1%) :
> -5% par orbe sur du blanc
> -2% par orbe sur du bleu
> -1% par orbe sur du rare ou unique (y'a pas de flask rare mais c'est pour l'idée générale)
> 
> Du coup l'idée c'est de choper la flask désirée blanche, d'y claquer 4 glassblower et ensuite seulement de la transmuter puis alteration/augmentation pour avoir ce qu'il faut. 
> Bien évidemment ça ne sert pas des masses avant d'avoir les flasks de fin... sauf les utilitaires bien sur. Et là encore faire gaffe à l'ilvl, la quicksilver de la première quête ne permet pas de choper surgeon par exemple.


Me semble que c'est exactement ce qu'il a dit en fait.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Kaboom Rework de detonate dead pour le rendre plus efficace par l'ajout d'une partie pure feu/spell + reduction du cooldown de desacrate pour concurrencer unearth. Pas de modif pour le moment des autres skills à corps, mais sous surveillance / modif éventuelles après 3.1 (infernal blow et abyssal cry donc ?).




> Me semble que c'est exactement ce qu'il a dit en fait.


Ben non il dit 5% par orbe pour une flask magique, donc bleue, sauf que les bleues, ben ça revient cher aussi.

----------


## darkpoulp

Ma phrase était mal tournée, mais je voulais dire ça oui.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Finalement je tenterai le 90 sur mayhem aussi.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Finalement je tenterai le 90 sur mayhem aussi.


Avec ou cent décos ?


 ::ninja::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Avec ou cent décos ?


En tant que PGM chomeur je le ferai quoi qu'il arrive.  :Cigare:

----------


## Kamikaze

Enorme

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2032331

----------


## bobmachine

Ah! On affronte des troglodytes maintenant!

Salut tout le monde ! Merci du temps et des réponses que vous m'avez accordés c'est bien sympa de votre part.

J'irai voir le marchand pour les gemmes des flasques, c'est probablement plus dans mes moyens que dépenser des chaos !

J'aimerai bien engager l'un de vous pour mettre un prix sur mes objets, j'vous paye une bière par mois si vous êtes sur paris,, plutôt tentant comme offre ! (La vérité j'suis feignant j'ai pas envie d'apprendre à pécher hihi, oui je sais c'est mal, c'est pas rigolo je sais, comment ça qui a rigolé?)

J'ai regardé le trickster SR ça à l'air simple, et la simplicité c'est bien. Surtout que je suis pas bien malin hihi. Mais y a quand même un truc qui m'a bien choqué.
Dans son build, le type prends des charges de frenzy supplémentaires, mais n'a rien pour les faire procs à part 15% de chance sur un kill, et ça me parait complétement nul.
Second point sur la gemme RF. Il est indiqué qu'on prends des dégats à hauteur d'un % de notre life per second, mais heu, le seul moment ou ça arrive c'est quand on consomme une flasque, donc je trouve ça bizarre, donc il y a forcément un truc que j'ai pas compris.
Et en même temps je vais voir sur le wiki qui dit que ça nous inflige un dot, et du coup c'est plus clair. Alors comme j'ai répondu tout seul à ma question en prenant le temps de chercher 30 secondes, je supprime rien pour bien me laisser la honte dans les temps à venir. Oui, ça veut dire que je viendrai vous en poser d'autres  :^_^: 


Sinon ! Rien à voir mais j'ai fais le tri dans mon coffre standard, et je me suis rendu compte que j'étais quand même vachement pauvre. Je joue quand même depuis que le boss de fin était piety, et j'ai 10 chaos et 3 regal au total, j'me sens tellement triste pwaaaaaaaaa !

----------


## alogos

Le style de jeu joue beaucoup dans la richesse. J'ai passé 1 an à jouer en casu, j'ai pas du faire plus de richesse que ça.
Puis j'ai commencé à faire des maps et des formules de marchand, j'avais quelques exa.
Puis j'ai tenter un peu le farm en mode gros bourrin trololol T11 minimum 5 sextant, 15chaos minimum à crafter la map et ajouter les trucs qui vont bien, et on clean la map en 2 minutes, on ramasse rien en dessous de la chaos, limite faut pas ramasser les 6 sockets... 
Bin, ça a duré 30 minutes et j'en ai eu marre. Mais en 30 minutes, j'ai grillé plus de currency que j'avais accumulé en 1 an XD (et c'était rentable...)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Second point sur la gemme RF. Il est indiqué qu'on prends des dégats à hauteur d'un % de notre life per second, mais heu, le seul moment ou ça arrive c'est quand on consomme une flasque, donc je trouve ça bizarre, donc il y a forcément un truc que j'ai pas compris.
> Et en même temps je vais voir sur le wiki qui dit que ça nous inflige un dot, et du coup c'est plus clair. Alors comme j'ai répondu tout seul à ma question en prenant le temps de chercher 30 secondes, je supprime rien pour bien me laisser la honte dans les temps à venir. Oui, ça veut dire que je viendrai vous en poser d'autres 
> 
> 
> Sinon ! Rien à voir mais j'ai fais le tri dans mon coffre standard, et je me suis rendu compte que j'étais quand même vachement pauvre. Je joue quand même depuis que le boss de fin était piety, et j'ai 10 chaos et 3 regal au total, j'me sens tellement triste pwaaaaaaaaa !


1) Au cas où : RF te fait bruler TOI et les ennemis d'un % de ta vie, chaque seconde. Ta régénération de vie ne rentre en rien dans le calcul de dégâts (mais elle te permet de pas crever de ta propre brûlure). Je te conseille vivement de lire en détail plusieurs guides sur RF pour comprendre son fonctionnement si tu comptes la jouer, c'est une skill unique à ce niveau.

2) T'es vraiment un gros pauvre !  ::ninja::

----------


## bobmachine

J'ai finis par comprendre ce qui m'a fait douter. Sur la gemme il est écrit "You Burn for 90% of your maximum Life per second as Fire Damage", il faut comprendre "tu perds un certain nombre de points de vie par seconde" et j'avais compris au début "Tu perds un certain nombre de points de vie, égal à un pourcentage de ta stat 'gain de vie par seconde'", stat qui n'existe pas dans ce jeu (mis à part les flasques) sauf qu'elle existe dans d'autre jeux auquel je joue et j'ai fais un amalgame.

Cela dit, 90% ça me semble énorme, ça voudrait dire que si j'ai 100 pv, j'en perds 90 toutes les secondes avec aucune résist ? Blah. On comprends mieux l'importance de la résistance.

Tiens à ce propos, il y a beaucoup d'objets qui indiquent qu'ils font certain trucs quand le personnage est "low life" mais c'est quoi pour eux ? 1% de vie ? 10% de vie ? Est-ce que ça à une importance de le savoir ? Tant de questions ! Ma journée de travail est terminée je vous dis bonne soirée !


P.S. : c'est pas de la pauvreté c'est vivre en flux tendu!

----------


## Kamikaze

https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Low_life

----------


## cailloux

> Dans son build, le type prends des charges de frenzy supplémentaires, mais n'a rien pour les faire procs à part 15% de chance sur un kill, et ça me parait complétement nul.


Je connais pas le build mais à partir des maps tu vas crever environ 20 streums en 5 secondes, du coup ça marche.

----------


## Hordtkhen

Salut tout le monde.

Je viens d'arriver à l'acte 6 en normal et je me fais défoncer par les boss et mini-boss. J'ai un marauder niveau 53 avec suffisamment de résistance élémentaire (mini 63%), 58% de réduction de dommages physiques et 1200 de vie, et je perds souvent les 3/4 de vie avec un coup typé dommage élémentaire.
Il faut que je me tourne vers quoi pour éviter ça?

Cimer

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est assez faible. Vise res au max (75%) et surtout 2000 de vie pour être à l'aise, ça devrait pas être trop dur à atteindre.

T'as fait le labyrinthe, t'es quel ascendance avec ton marauder? Tu auras de très bonnes options défensive si tu fais le labyrinthe.

Pour la res tu peux utiliser l'aura purity of elements, pour la vie trouve de l'équipement qui en a et prends les gros noeuds de vie du Marauder, chaos golem pour te défendre et éventuellement Taunt Totem ainsi que Endurance Charge, ça diminue considérablement les dégâts que tu prends. Tu peux aussi utiliser la curse Enfeeble pour réduire significativement les dégâts.

Attention act 6 y'a pas mal de mobs qui vont descendre ta vie avec scorching ray, les rayons de feu, ça diminue ta fire res si tu restes dedans.

Check bien ton armure également, les boss tapent fort en phys, pour le phys ce que j'ai dis au dessus fonctionne aussi, chaos golem, taunt totem, enduring cry, enfeeble

----------


## Hordtkhen

Je suis berserker, tout en finesse.
Merci pour toutes ces infos. Je vais me pencher dessus.

----------


## Kamikaze

Very nice:

http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2033763

----------


## CaMarchePas

Marrant, tout à l'heure on parlait d'un treshold jewel pour glacial cascade ! ^^

----------


## thomzon

C’esr pas glacial cascade ici ? Ca me donne envie de tester avec des mines du coup.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> C’esr pas glacial cascade ici ? Ca me donne envie de tester avec des mines du coup.


Sisi, juste mélangé les pinceaux en tapant le message ! :°

----------


## Genchou

> C'est assez faible. Vise res au max (75%) et surtout 2000 de vie pour être à l'aise, ça devrait pas être trop dur à atteindre.


Je suis +/- dans les mêmes chiffres avec une witch (lvl 50 avec ~1200-1300 de vie et des rési < 40% à cause du -30 de fin d'acte 5). Je lis partout qu'il faut 75% et plein de vie mais ... comment ? Une fois toutes les quatres lunes je loot un item avec le bon layout de sockets et quand ça arrive c'est jamais un rare ou un magique. Comme je joue self-found j'ai pas des masses de compos donc recrafter le layout et les attributs magiques je peux le faire pour deux items après c'est fini.

Donc je me demande : partout on conseille tel type d'item, tel attributs, mais on se les trouve où ces items ? Faut farmer certaines zones ?

Autre question : avec le nouveau patch on dirait que l'arbre des passifs va un peu bouger. Qu'advientra-t-il des persos actuels qui ont un arbre qui sera chamboulé ? Respec offert ou bien on peut aller se faire fister et reroll ?

----------


## Kamikaze

2000 life et 75% resist c'est pour être vraiment pépère, tu peux faire avec moins (les meilleurs joueurs finissent le contenu quasi à poil). 1200-1300 et des rési à - de 40% c'est vraiment faible.

Ton problème est sûrement que tu t'équipes pas efficacement, en gros:

Sur toutes les pièces d'armure tu prends exclusivement des stats défensives (life + res) indépendamment des sockets. Toujours. C'est ta priorité.

Pour les dégâts tu utilises tes armes et tu as le "droit" à un seul 4, voire 3 link pour ton main skill. C'est largement suffisant. Pour le reste tu fais avec ce qui tombe, des fois les sockets sont pourris, faut faire avec et laisser tomber un skill. Pas la peine de gâcher des currency pour avoir plus, au début.

Tu ne commenceras à linker plusieurs items et à optimiser le bazar qu'une fois le lvl 60/70 atteint. Au début tu fais avec les moyens du bord. À moins d'avoir un item que tu es sûr de garder (genre un unique) et là tu peux claquer pour le link.

Faut aussi pas faire le radin sur la vie dans l'arbre au début, quitte à respec plus tard avec les 24 points offerts.

Quand l'arbre va bouger tu auras le droit à une respec offerte, comme à chaque update

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Donc en gros: Un 4 link pour les dégâts. Des armes (éventuellement crafté avec des recipes: https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Vendor_recipe_system) qui vont bien, si tu dis quel build tu joues je pourrai te dire plus en détail, et tout le reste (ring, amulet, armure, belt, etc.) en défense, en faisant ce que tu peux avec les sockets qui tombent

----------


## Genchou

Classe merci pour les conseils !  ::): 

Ca va faire mal au derche de lâcher les items avec les bons sockets pour des rési, snirf. Instinctivement je privilégie les bons liens sur ce que je loot, les rési en second. Le jeu sera moins drôle du coup.

Pour l'instant je monte deux persos en parallèle : une witch avec ce build basé sur Arc et une autre witch avec ce build autour de firestorm.
J'ai les deux en début d'acte 6 avec chacune un peu au dessus de 1500PV et des rési entre 0 et 40.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais c'est pas trop mis en avant par le jeu mais les links étant la plus grosse source de dps faut vraiment voir ça comme une optique "glass canon" de favoriser les links à la défense au début, c'est très très offensif. Tabula Rasa est vraiment le parfait exemple en gros, tu sacrifies une pièce d'armure pour un 6 link

https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Tabula_Rasa

> Guide Witch Arc

"Buy Cast when Damage taken and Immortal Call and link them (keep at Lv10 & Lv12!)"

Ouais ce truc tu peux l'ignorer complètement par exemple dans son lvling guide, c'est mega mega endgame ça, ça n'a rien à faire act 6

----------


## Genchou

> Ouais c'est pas trop mis en avant par le jeu mais les links étant la plus grosse source de dps faut vraiment voir ça comme une optique "glass canon" de favoriser les links à la défense au début, c'est très très offensif. Tabula Rasa est vraiment le parfait exemple en gros, tu sacrifies une pièce d'armure pour un 6 link
> 
> https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Tabula_Rasa


Ouais je vois bien l'idée. Pour l'exemple, avec le build Arc, je roule sur tout c'est complètement abusé, mais depuis l'acte 6 je me fais aussi péter super vite, mais j'ai très peu privilégié les rési. Avec la Firestorm, j'ai tout juste fini l'acte 5 hier soir donc je n'ai pas pu tester le 6 mais l'idée est un peu la même : pour le moment ça éclate absolument tout mais résiste pas énormément, même si son staying power est un peu meilleur que la première.




> > Guide Witch Arc
> 
> "Buy Cast when Damage taken and Immortal Call and link them (keep at Lv10 & Lv12!)"
> 
> Ouais ce truc tu peux l'ignorer complètement par exemple dans son lvling guide, c'est mega mega endgame ça, ça n'a rien à faire act 6


Boarf c'est déjà en place sur mon perso donc c'est pas bien grave, je pourrai remplacer l'item en question sans trop de remords.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais aucun remord. Dans POE y'a aussi une logique de "plus c'est hors norme, plus ça te coûte cher"

Donc là tu joues witch, mais ces gemmes demandent de la STR, premier obstacle. Et en plus ça demande 2 links, et 2 links rouge. Links rouge qui sont plus faciles à obtenir sur une pièce d'armure STR.

Bref tout un tas de problème pour pas grand chose, d'où ma remarque que c'est vraiment optique endgame. Si tu essayes d'adapter ça trop tôt, tu sacrifies trop de chose, notamment la survie

----------


## alogos

Y a deux moyens d'arriver plus facilement à capé ses res : Les essences et les masters.
Utilises les essences qui donne de la res sur tes objets 4 liens blanc que tu drop et sache reconnaître les préfixes/suffixes pour savoir quelle pièce d'armure/bijoux peut avoir une résist en master craft. (ou alors, tu les places tous dans le crafting benche et tu regarde :P). Donc faut pas négliger les missions haku et elréon en ssf, faire un repaire le plus vite, et pas manquer leur daily.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah oui très important les essences et les masters. Les auras "purity" peuvent aider aussi, à combler les vides

----------


## Genchou

> Y a deux moyens d'arriver plus facilement à capé ses res : Les essences et les masters.
> Utilises les essences qui donne de la res sur tes objets 4 liens blanc que tu drop et sache reconnaître les préfixes/suffixes pour savoir quelle pièce d'armure/bijoux peut avoir une résist en master craft. (ou alors, tu les places tous dans le crafting benche et tu regarde :P). Donc faut pas négliger les missions haku et elréon en ssf, faire un repaire le plus vite, et pas manquer leur daily.


Alors plusieurs choses.  ::P: 

- Les essences c'est bien ça : https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Essence ? Mes persos sont en ligue standard et je n'ai jamais looté un seul de ces trucs.
- master craft c'est via les forsaken masters ?
- missions haku/elréon : comment est-ce que je peux les privilégier si je ne sais même pas où ils pop ?
- le repaire apporte vraiment quelque chose ? Je dois choisir un master en particulier pour ce truc ?

Edit : tant que je vous tiens la jambe, j'ai une autre question : y a-t-il un intérêt à refaire le labyrinthe en normal une fois qu'on a chopé son ascendancy ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Aucun intérêt à refaire le lab en normal (mis à part pour respec l'ascend)

Ouais pour les essences, c'est relativement rare mais ça se trouve, c'est les mobs piégés dans les cristaux bleu qui poppent aléatoirement

Master Craft c'est les masters oui, tu vas tomber dessus aléatoirement, quand tu cumules suffisamment de missions ils te proposeront de faire le REPAIRE, et dedans tu auras accès à des bancs de craft, 1 par master. Haku et Elreon sont ceux qui proposent les principaux craft défensifs.

C'est vraiment pas dur de chopper le repaire, et tu pourras favoriser Haku et Elreon en les invitant en premier (nombre de place limité, plus tu cumuleras de missions plus tu auras de places)

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Alors plusieurs choses. 
> 
> - Les essences c'est bien ça : https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Essence ? Mes persos sont en ligue standard et je n'ai jamais looté un seul de ces trucs. Oui, pourtant on en voit très souvent.
> - master craft c'est via les forsaken masters ? Oui
> - missions haku/elréon : comment est-ce que je peux les privilégier si je ne sais même pas où ils pop ? Te prends pas la tete, fais le jeu tu tomberas sur eux.
> - le repaire apporte vraiment quelque chose ? Je dois choisir un master en particulier pour ce truc ? Le hideout est très utile pour faire les dailies, en gros tes master te filent une mission tous les jours et ça les rend meilleurs au craft. Au début tu peux en inviter 2 et au fur et à mesure qu'ils prennent des lvl tu pourras tous les avoir.
> 
> Edit : tant que je vous tiens la jambe, j'ai une autre question : y a-t-il un intérêt à refaire le labyrinthe en normal une fois qu'on a chopé son ascendancy ? Non. Par contre celui en merciless et en uber oui.

----------


## Genchou

Merci tout plein pour ces infos. :bisou:

Concernant les essences, j'en ai vues quelques unes sur mes rerolls en ligue Harbinger, mais avec mes persos standards je n'en ai absolument jamais croisé, les essences ou les mobs dans les crystaux.
Bien noté pour le reste, j'ai plusieurs masters niveau 3 déjà mais j'ai postposé la création du hideout de peur de faire un mauvais choix. Ce sera ma tâche de ce soir quand je relancerai le jeu.  ::P:

----------


## Vhanlay

Je n'arrive pas à trouver le leaderboard de la race en cours, ca vous parle ?

----------


## Dirian

@Genchou
(tu parlais resit et life, que tu en manquais)

Un build tree peut se prevoir a l'avance, ou se faire a la volée suivant les envies. Quand on le fait, il faut surtout garder en tete qu'on peut le modifier, que le jeu nous donne 23 point pour le refaire. Pas forcement si besoin parce qu'on a fait une erreur, mais aussi parce que le build est prevu d'une facon, et que l'on sait qu'avec le stuff qui fini par arriver que les possibilités de modification deviennent utiles.

exemple avec la base de mon build en Mayem, la race actuelle
build prévu au lvl70: https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...Xzm_cy_gr-jw==
187% increased max life
46% cold et lighning resist
54% fire resist
Et ca c'est de base sans le stuff

build prévu au lvl90 avec la montée en stuff qui me permet de re-repartir 7 points: https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...Ob9zL46_4K_o8=
187% max life
6% cold et lightning resist
14% fire resist
Bien moins de resist dans l'arbre, car je prevois le stuff pour compenser.
Ca n'a l'air de rien, mais j'y gagne beaucoup d'armure, d'autres auront été cherché du max life a la place.

----------


## Genchou

> @Genchou
> (tu parlais resit et life, que tu en manquais)
> 
> Un build tree peut se prevoir a l'avance, ou se faire a la volée suivant les envies. Quand on le fait, il faut surtout garder en tete qu'on peut le modifier, que le jeu nous donne 23 point pour le refaire. Pas forcement si besoin parce qu'on a fait une erreur, mais aussi parce que le build est prevu d'une facon, et que l'on sait qu'avec le stuff qui fini par arriver que les possibilités de modification deviennent utiles.
> 
> exemple avec la base de mon build en Mayem, la race actuelle
> build prévu au lvl70: https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...Xzm_cy_gr-jw==
> 187% increased max life
> 46% cold et lighning resist
> ...


Je vois. Pour l'instant je suis "aveuglément" les arbres proposés par les builds (bon je fais quand même attention aux effets apportés et à la direction globale qu'on vise avec les différentes nodes), pour un nouveau joueur comme moi c'est particulièrement difficile de bien appréhender tous les mécanismes du jeu, qui sont quand même bien étoffés. C'est pour ça que je préfère suivre des builds, je trouve que j'apprends mieux comme ça.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

La déco sur la fin de l'uber lab  :Vibre:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

:haha: 

désolé, c'était trop tentant...

----------


## alogos

> Je n'arrive pas à trouver le leaderboard de la race en cours, ca vous parle ?


https://www.pathofexile.com/events > http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2026934

----------


## Jalkar

> https://www.pathofexile.com/events > http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2026934


http://poe-racing.com/

----------


## bobmachine

oh purée, un autre noob qui tiens la jambe et pose plein de questions de noob, ça fait plaisir ! Merci genchoupinette! Je joue une witch arc aussi, et je te rassure, tu continueras à te faire déglinguer de temps en temps.
J'ai fais ma première beachhead (map unique niveau 5), j'ai tué le boss mais il me restait un portail ! L'astuce du jour : avoir une flasque anti freeze :>
En vrai, si t'apprends à courir ça passe ! Enfin, j'en suis qu'aux maps de niveau 6, et encore j'en ai fais qu'une.

----------


## Genchou

Genchou ... pinette ?  ::O:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça te va bien je trouve

Genchan~ c'est pas mal aussi

 ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

_Il y a actuellement 62 utilisateur(s) naviguant sur cette discussion. (5 utilisateur(s) et 57 invité(s))
_
Putain ce thread est rempli de bots farmer chinois s'pas possible

----------


## Vhanlay

C'est quoi le principe de ces mecs ?

https://www.twitch.tv/baneboy

Ils sont 3, 2 support et le type qui carry il joue quoi comme build ?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> _Il y a actuellement 62 utilisateur(s) naviguant sur cette discussion. (5 utilisateur(s) et 57 invité(s))
> _
> Putain ce thread est rempli de bots farmer chinois s'pas possible


Ça ou alors un des 5 users est pas tout seul.  ::ninja:: 



edit : et ça m'étonnerais même pas que ce genre "d'invité" s'intéresse à PoE.  :^_^:

----------


## Jalkar

> C'est quoi le principe de ces mecs ?
> 
> https://www.twitch.tv/baneboy
> 
> Ils sont 3, 2 support et le type qui carry il joue quoi comme build ?


il y a un support "Curse", un support "Aura" et le carry c'est un ou deux wander. Kinetic Blast / Vaal power siphon pour clear et Barrage pour le Single Target

----------


## CaMarchePas

> C'est quoi le principe de ces mecs ?


Le principe ? Gagner la course ? Sauf SSF généralement les premiers des courses sont des teams qui jouent réellement en équipe.
L'aurabot peut démultiplier les dégâts même sans build dédié pour en profiter, alors j'imagine qu'en team préparée le mec a tout ce qu'il faut pour en profiter (ie : principalement du boost aux dégâts élémentaux vu que l'aurabot peut, entre autre, lui filer 3 auras de dégâts élémentaires). Il va aussi aider en vitesse (d'attaque et de déplacement avec haast et vaal haast) et en défense (armure, évasion, dodge, résistances élémentaires et max résistances, résistance chaos, passifs de certaines ascendances qui protègent des malédicitons/gain de vie).
Le cursabot aussi aide autant en attaque (réduction des défenses, résistances, chances de crits...) qu'en défense (TC/enfeeble/blind...).

En regardant 30s tu vois qu'ils jouent le chrono : l'un ouvre les box, le dps élimine ce qui pop. Tu peux accélérer encore en mettant qu'un mec ramasse le loot pendant que les autres avancent, en ne ramassant bien sur que le strict nécessaire.

On a déjà eu des retours d'équipes qui visaient le podium (et qui l'ont eu) à coup de monopole de trade : l'un joue l'xp max, avec ou sans support, les autres achètent TOUTES les maps rouges et même les lui préparent (ie : roll avec max pack size et pas les mods qui risquent de le tuer si y'en a). 
Celui qui fait l'xp ne va même pas faire toutes les rouges, mais si lui en a en quantité et que ses concurrents ne peuvent quasiment pas en acheter, alors il peut à la fois avoir un gros avantage ET se faire des tunes en masses (revente bien plus cher des dites maps) pour être le premier à acheter les items qui l'intéresse (ie : rare pétés, six links, gemme qualité...). Ca fonctionne moins depuis l'atlas et plusieurs modifications des cartes, mais ça avait bien fonctionné. 



J'ai déjà monté quelques aurabots (à la belle époque et un en harbinger) et un cursabot (avant le nerf des curses, les boss n'avaient pas de résistance), sans perso dédié ça boost ENORMEMENT l'efficacité des alliés, par contre oui faut jouer support, avec des gens qui jouent pour leur support (ie : le gars qui rush et dps sans regarder derrière et ne t'attend pas, ben il te laisse crever très vite quoi).

----------


## Kamikaze

Enorme nouvel unique. Sans déconner c'est une idée qui me trotte dans la tête depuis 2 ans au moins et si j'avais du filer la thune à GGG pour un unique ça aurait été un truc dans le genre (mais je pensais à une 1h sword)

----------


## Jalkar

au level 90 c'est une wand à 220 pDps, c'est loin d'être dégueu,

a priori c'est 250ms le cooldown du trigger... ce qui est complètement fumé.

j'aime bien le "par 25 level", ca donne un interet de passer lvl 100 pour bénéficier d'un +4 active gem, on peut donc monter à lvl 29 sur un skill dans cet arme... (gemme 21 + empower 4 + lvl 100)


pour donné une idée Arctic Breath lvl 20 = 750 average dmg, lvl 29 : 1938  ::XD::

----------


## Kamikaze

Je kiffe bien le concept de pouvoir la garder depuis le lvl 12, et la simplicité des stats, avec le petit peps du cast de spell, l'arme parfaite

----------


## Ravine

Feather of the Caged God.
(en mieux)
(genre en mieux mieux mieux)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Ça va donner des builds Barrage CoA complètement fumé !

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Carrément.  ::O: 

Bon après je pars en SSF cette league, donc je le verrais jamais.  :Emo:

----------


## Genchou

C'est vraiment impossible à avoir en SSF ou bien c'est parce que le drop rate est faible ?

Sinon, encore merci pour les conseils de hier pour mes sorcières ! Ca m'a permi d'avoir une bien meilleure vision de mon build et de comment appréhender l'itemization. Hier dans une phase d'ennui j'ai un peu farmé la Tidal Island (edit: qui est d'ailleurs une zone somme toute assez sympa à farmer je trouve) à l'acte 6 et je me suis presque entièrement restuffé, maintenant mes résistances sont cappées à 75% et j'ai fait le gros plein de compos.

Et merci aussi à Vhanlay pour avoir posté le lien twich, ça m'a fait découvrir FilterBlade. Super pratique.  ::):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Storm barrier ça peut etre très bien avec mon build actuel sur wither: This support gem gives you a protective barrier while you cast supported channelling skills, while also being able to generate power charges when you're hit. 




> C'est vraiment impossible à avoir en SSF ou bien c'est parce que le drop rate est faible ?


C'est possible, faut avoir de la chance c'est tout.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

En SSF, on va dire que tu ne te lances pas sur un build qui demande absolument des uniques spécifiques si tu ne les a pas drop avant... Il y aura donc des builds clairement inaccessible en SFF pour le commun des mortels vu le taux de drop/chance de certains.

----------


## Kamikaze

Il y a clairement des uniques très facile à obtenir. C'est totalement viable de partir sur BoR en SSF par exemple, très facile à farm. Pareil pour d'autres uniques, mais ouais y'en a certain que tu verras qu'avec de la chance, ce qui fait un peu le sel du SSF, tu fais avec ce qui tombe et chaque run a ses surprises  ::o:

----------


## Vhanlay

> Le principe ? Gagner la course ? Sauf SSF généralement les premiers des courses sont des teams qui jouent réellement en équipe.


+ Jalkar

Merci pour le détail, je voulais connaitre le rôle de chacun ainsi que leur organisation. Donc l'aurabot à juste besoin de suivre le groupe, le curse enchaîne les malédictions et le DPS fait son taff.

 Je n'aurais pas cru que Kinetic Blast était le genre de spell super opti pour du levelling. 

C'est dommage j'aimerais bien voir un peu plus de coop sur PoE, donc eux ils arrivent à trouver une compo intéressante pour du speed levelling, mais à mon niveau noob je n'arrive pas vraiment à convaincre mes potes de jouer Aura (et encore moins Curse), bon je ne souhaite pas jouer ces rôles non plus.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il y a clairement des uniques très facile à obtenir. C'est totalement viable de partir sur BoR en SSF par exemple, très facile à farm. Pareil pour d'autres uniques, mais ouais y'en a certain que tu verras qu'avec de la chance, ce qui fait un peu le sel du SSF, tu fais avec ce qui tombe et chaque run a ses surprises


Quand tu dis trés facile à farm, tu veux dire à farmer avec des cartes ? T'a un link pour que l'on puisse trouver les drop des cartes en fonctions des maps ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais avec des cartes notamment. Y'a aussi des uniques relativement facile à obtenir soi même via des chance orbs

Alors t'auras pas le drop rate je crois (personnea encore taffé pour mettre ça en ligne), mais sur la page d'un unique donné tu auras la div card correspondante et la zone où elle drop.

Exemple avec BoR, tu vas sur sa page, tu cliques la div card associée, et hop:




> Colosseum , The Grand Arena , Arena , Daresso's Dream , Pit


Après en revanche c'est de la connaissance "secrète" de savoir que le drop est assez commun, par opposition à la div card de atziri disfavour

----------


## Jalkar

> + Jalkar
> 
> Merci pour le détail, je voulais connaitre le rôle de chacun ainsi que leur organisation. Donc l'aurabot à juste besoin de suivre le groupe, le curse enchaîne les malédictions et le DPS fait son taff.
> 
>  Je n'aurais pas cru que Kinetic Blast était le genre de spell super opti pour du levelling. 
> 
> C'est dommage j'aimerais bien voir un peu plus de coop sur PoE, donc eux ils arrivent à trouver une compo intéressante pour du speed levelling, mais à mon niveau noob je n'arrive pas vraiment à convaincre mes potes de jouer Aura (et encore moins Curse), bon je ne souhaite pas jouer ces rôles non plus.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...


Tu trouveras les drop sur le Wiki. Si tu veux l'info ingame regarde du coté de la POE TRADE MACRO (tu auras l'info de la liste des cartes qui drop sur une map via un raccourci)

Kinetic blast / VPs c'est très très fort pour CLEAR des pack. Surtout les boxes. Par contre c'est nulle en single target. Si KB et VPS font si mal c'est aussi grâce aux aura surboosté de l'aurabot. Il doit jouer avec Wrath et Anger pour ajouter des flats elementaire aux attack, avec tout les %increase effect, c'est très violent. Par contre ils sont totalement incapable de jouer en solo, ils feront quasi pas de dmg  ::): 

J'ai pas vérifié mais ca m'étonnerait pas qu'ils skip 90% des bosses aussi

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Kinetic blast / VPs c'est très très fort pour CLEAR des pack. Surtout les boxes. Par contre c'est nulle en single target.


Pour ça d'ailleurs qu'en général on associe Barrage à KB sur un 4 slot. Un peu comme un build arc ajoutera généralement vaal storm call à son arsenal pour le monocible.

----------


## Jalkar

> Pour ça d'ailleurs qu'en général on associe Barrage à KB sur un 4 slot. Un peu comme un build arc ajoutera généralement vaal storm call à son arsenal pour le monocible.


oui oui  ::): 

mais un build KB/Barrage à la "piscator's vigil" les gens en général utilise Wrath + Herald of Ice, ici Wrath est géré par l'aurabot et ils jouent avec les 2 herald à la place

l'aurabot simplifie énormement la gestoin du mana, tout en apportant un boost de dps monstrueux

----------


## cailloux

Il faudrait un unique qui analyse automatiquement tout les rares/magique (à condition d'avoir des scrolls bien entendu), uniquement en SFF.

Et un autre qui les transforment en currencies dès qu'ils tombent à terre. (avant même l'analyse donc ou pas, faut voir) uniquement en SFF. Ca gonflerai le loot de petite currencies qui permettent de forger soit même des armes sans avoir à passer un temps fou à analyser tout ce qui tombe.

C'est ptet une idée de merde notez, je suis nul en économie.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> oui oui 
> 
> mais un build KB/Barrage à la "piscator's vigil" les gens en général utilise Wrath + Herald of Ice, ici Wrath est géré par l'aurabot et ils jouent avec les 2 herald à la place
> 
> l'aurabot simplifie énormement la gestoin du mana, tout en apportant un boost de dps monstrueux


Oui t'inquiète pas de débat de ce côté là, je disais juste ça pour les débutants qui se promènent dans le coin à l'approche du patch, ça peut leur servir.  :^_^:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ancestral Call expliqué, ça fonctionne avec Flicker Strike, ça a vraiment l'air très fort! Je me demande si ça va shotgun avec les spells de CaC AOE

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...new_ancestral/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oh on dirait que oui, ça me parait trop fort  ::o: 




> One question I have about this new support - if I use it together with melee splash can mobs be hit by all 3 area of effect melee splashes at once?





> Mark_GGG [score hidden] 4 hours ago 
> Yes

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Ouais super intéressant le stream de ZiggyD aussi hier avec Rory de GGG. Je vous le met pour les intéressés :

----------


## cailloux

Un petit liens.

Sur les nouvelles skills.

----------


## Vhanlay

On pourra peut être faire des team complémentaires, un joueurs qui dps en générant du cadavres et l'autre qui exploite les cadavres générés !

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Je vais encore crever comme un étron.  :Facepalm: 

Sinon à la 3.1 on va pouvoir échanger les div cards avec Navali direct dans son hideout. Plus besoin de se mélanger à la plèbe.  ::ninja::

----------


## Dirian



----------


## Psycho_Ad

Y'a aussi eu une image sur navali où tu peux lui échanger tes cartes. Et le reflect a été supprimé aussi.

----------


## Kamikaze

reflect existe toujours en mod de map et c'est un rework sur les rares, une attaque élém lente

----------


## alogos

Et plein de nouveaux uniques... si y en a qui ont peur d'avoir loupé un truc : https://sites.google.com/view/poefr/...erre-de-latlas

----------


## cailloux

Ahh merde en voyant le soutiens cascade je vois que ça marchera pas avec lightning tendrills. Dommage

----------


## Kamikaze

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...st_let_no_one/

Nouvel unique

Pas si nul que ça je pense, à voir si on peut roll le mana reserved quand même. Je pense que ça peut être un item sympa pour Guardian (RF?)

----------


## alogos

Dû mal à savoir si un Guardian Mana peut se permettre de jouer RF, ou si un Guardian RF a assez de mana pour profiter d'un tel boost. Y a la Résolution de Hrimnor quand même... Mais niveau ES, c'est quand même plus safe !

----------


## Drup

Le "10% increased mana reserved" fait super mal, et je pense que l'item est pas assez fort pour mériter un downside pareil ...

----------


## darkpoulp

Ça vaut le coup le tab essence?

----------


## Kamikaze

Franchement non

Mais c'est joli

----------


## darkpoulp

Je vais plutôt attendre l'annonce de la nouvelle tab alors.

----------


## Kamikaze

Je le vois bien en mana guardian RF le casque en fait. Genre en RF t'as pas besoin de 10000 auras non plus (purity of fire principalement) et ce que tu veux c'est maximiser le montant reserved, peu importe le nombre d'auras.

----------


## Jalkar

> Je le vois bien en mana guardian RF le casque en fait. Genre en RF t'as pas besoin de 10000 auras non plus (purity of fire principalement) et ce que tu veux c'est maximiser le montant reserved, peu importe le nombre d'auras.


pur utiliser Radiant Faith oui, par contre si tu veux profiter de Unwavering Faith, il faut un max d'aura


Mindspiral https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Mindspiral est sans doute mieux pour ca

----------


## cailloux

> https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...st_let_no_one/
> 
> Nouvel unique
> 
> Pas si nul que ça je pense, à voir si on peut roll le mana reserved quand même. Je pense que ça peut être un item sympa pour Guardian (RF?)


Si tu fais un énorme focus sur le mana ça peut donner une armure conséquente non ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Oui oui, surtout que c'est un montant flat, qui est scaled ensuite par tous les increased armor.

Mana Guardian peut viser 10k mana sans trop de galère me semble, ce qui lui donne énormément d'ES et avec l'unique énormément d'armure, sans compter qu'il gagne aussi de l'armure avec la life reserved.

Donc t'arrive assez tranquillement à 50k armure je pense, ce qui est le montant ou c'est vraiment utile en permanence même contre les boss

----------


## Cadiax

Salutations camarades palmés !
Je suis débutant + sur le jeu et je cherche un sort mono cible pour compléter mon build griffes/Dot/Chaos.
En effet, je fait de supers de dégâts de zone mais je n'ai rien pour les boss, vous avez une idée ?
Sinon il me reste encore un sort à mettre et j'aimerai bien avoir un truc qui me permettrai d'améliorer ma survivabilité et/ou d'accumuler des frenzy charge...

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Salutations camarades palmés !
> Je suis débutant + sur le jeu et je cherche un sort mono cible pour compléter mon build griffes/Dot/Chaos.
> En effet, je fait de supers de dégâts de zone mais je n'ai rien pour les boss, vous avez une idée ?
> Sinon il me reste encore un sort à mettre et j'aimerai bien avoir un truc qui me permettrai d'améliorer ma survivabilité et/ou d'accumuler des frenzy charge...


Tu cherches un sort ou une attaque? Tu peux poster ton build via http://poe-profile.info/ ce sera plus facile pour te filer un coup de main.

----------


## Cadiax

Je joue sur la version Xbox One du coup je ne peux pas partager mon profil comme ça (enfin, je crois).
Voici une copie de mon arbre de talent (là). Je joue ça avec Contagion et Blade Fury/cast on crit/Essence Drain.

Je chercherais de préférence un sort pour éviter d'aller au CaC contre les boss.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

T'es bon pour reroll.

----------


## Jalkar

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...talented_know/

 :Bave: 


Teaser des mod zana : 
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ing_zana_mods/

Les challenges :
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2035580

Pas mal de challenges "skill relevant" et je trouve ca cool  ::): 

analyse reddit des challenges : https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...snewbie_guide/

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...talented_know/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teaser des mod zana : 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ing_zana_mods/
> 
> Les challenges :
> ...


Coolos, en plus les MTX des challenges sont dans l'ensemble pas dégueu.  :Cigare:

----------


## pepito

Ça sent le Juggernaut accuracy. Avec obscurantis ça peut être fun.

----------


## Drup

Ce portail, hnng

----------


## Kamikaze

Très fort les gants

----------


## Exureris

Bon des premières idées de build déjà les gens ?  ::o:

----------


## Cadiax

> T'es bon pour reroll.


Merci pour ta pédagogie, je pense reroll et recommencer les mêmes erreurs...

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Merci pour ta pédagogie, je pense reroll et recommencer les mêmes erreurs...


Y'a pas de quoi !

 ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement, pour un premier perso, je te conseille de partir plus simple en prenant un gros bourrin qui tache. Ensuite t'as plus qu'à te focaliser sur les nodes de vie, les dmg phys et l'attaque speed avec des armes correspondantes, et du crit si jamais tu comptes en fait. En gros.

Sinon je pars sur un build bancal inquisitor cyclone avec un... staff. Je croise les doigts pour un nouveau staff rigolo pour le cac. Non parce qu'à part hegemony y'a pas trop le choix.  :tired:

----------


## Drup

> Bon des premières idées de build déjà les gens ?


Mon premier build c'est "Spam F5 pour choper le patchnote". Ca sert a rien de prévoir la suite.  ::P:

----------


## Jalkar

> Bon des premières idées de build déjà les gens ?


Je compte tenter un Lightning Tendril ou un Storm Call.
Pourquoi pas les deux en Cast While Channeling
Pourquoi pas avec le chest "Inpulsa" qui fait des explosions de corps  ::): 
Sans doute CRIT.
Surement MOM
Pas de classe défini pour le moment Trickster ou Inquisiteur ou Ascendant (avec le nouveau JEWEL avec les bonus de start)

Idée à compléter en fonction du Patch Note  ::):

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Bon des premières idées de build déjà les gens ?


Pour ma part (en fonction du futur patchnote), je pense partir sur un Hierophant Frostbolt Quad Totem en league starter... le build de LiftingNerdBro semble sympa, facile à stuffer et avec un bon clearspeed pour farm rapidement. ^^

----------


## Leybi

Perso je vais faire un double Warchief totem (Berserker, ou ptêt Chieftain si le Zerker se fait nerf), histoire de farm facilement et avec 0 stuff au début  ::ninja::

----------


## Vhanlay

Idem, j'avais fais un Quad Totem Frostbolt avant, donc je reste dans le totem.

----------


## Kamikaze

J'attends de voir les nouvelles gemmes mais dur de resister à storm barrier lightning coil sur un petit glad. Sinon un truc complètement all in canon glass à base de body swap, unearth et desecrate, explosion non stop sur l'écran  :Bave:

----------


## Kamikaze



----------


## CaMarchePas

> https://i.redd.it/rgdz0tyibz101.jpg


do want naow !

----------


## Kamikaze

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2035872

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les buffs seront montrés demain, ça c'est les nerfs.

Plutôt honnête.

----------


## Dirian

> Vulnerability is now a Strength gem, focused on Physical Damage, Bleed and Maim.


Wopitin !
Vous n'imaginez pas a quel point ca me fait plaisir. Car devoir aller chercher 155 int quand on a pas d'int a aller chercher dans la partie de l'arbre qu'on veux pour faire un bon gros build physical qui tache, c'est bien chiant.
Au point que pour moi, c'est clairement un buff  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

J'aime bien ce changement pour les mêmes raisons que toi mais j'attends de voir les valeurs de vulna, par ce que là on perd le 33% more dot damage et on ne sait pas ce qu'on gagne. Pour du physical pure ça sera sans aucun doute mieux en version force, pour du bleed j'ai un doute (dépendra des valeurs).

Avec la quasi disparition du reflect (sauf mod de map quoi), j'ai vraiment envie de refaire un bon gros kaboom (ie : lameblast). J'attends le patchnote pour voir !  ::P:

----------


## alogos

https://fr.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/74
En français, maintenant que c'est là, autant en profiter...

Et c'est la plupart des nerfs, pas tous, demain y en aura surement d'autres

----------


## Kamikaze

Nouvelle support, comme certains l'avait devine, c'est sûrement l'équivalent d'ancestral call mais ranged

----------


## thomzon

Elle a l'air sympa ! Jamais fait d'archer encore, faudrait que je tente le coup.

----------


## Redlight

Je me remet au jeu après l'avoir essayé il y a un bout de temps ! Mon dieu que c'est touffu et que ça a évolué ça fait plaisir ! Par contre c'est un peu la galère pour se remettre dedans. J'avais fait 19 lvl sur un templier je l'ai repris hier par facile de remettre le pied à l'étrier sur un perso déjà commencer. Je vais devoir lire les guides, j'ai tout un tas de truc mais je sais pas si il vaut mieux les garder ou je peux les utiliser (les orbes par exemple) j'ai des pièces en argent mais pas le pnj pour les dépenser apparemment etc...

Mais le jeu à l'air vraiment mieux que quand je l'avais tester.

Le guide du débutant n'est plus dispo, un autre à m'indiquer ?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Bon des premières idées de build déjà les gens ?


A voir avec les patch notes, mais pour démarrer je me suis bidouillé un petit build Inquis MoM/EO avec lequel je vais probablement tester les nouveaux tendrils, éventuellement en CWC avec nova ou arc. Devrait pouvoir me débrouiller avec un minimum de stuff d'après les chiffres que me donnent pob, vu que je pars en SSF, à confirmer quand on aura le détail des modifications.  :;):

----------


## Jalkar

> Je me remet au jeu après l'avoir essayé il y a un bout de temps ! Mon dieu que c'est touffu et que ça a évolué ça fait plaisir ! Par contre c'est un peu la galère pour se remettre dedans. J'avais fait 19 lvl sur un templier je l'ai repris hier par facile de remettre le pied à l'étrier sur un perso déjà commencer. Je vais devoir lire les guides, j'ai tout un tas de truc mais je sais pas si il vaut mieux les garder ou je peux les utiliser (les orbes par exemple) j'ai des pièces en argent mais pas le pnj pour les dépenser apparemment etc...
> 
> Mais le jeu à l'air vraiment mieux que quand je l'avais tester.
> 
> Le guide du débutant n'est plus dispo, un autre à m'indiquer ?


si tu n'est pas réticent à l'anglais, les videos de "engineering eternity" sont très bien faites
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaF...7a6Q/playlists

----------


## Redlight

> si tu n'est pas réticent à l'anglais, les videos de "engineering eternity" sont très bien faites
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaF...7a6Q/playlists


My taylor is rich ! (je crois ça veut dire merci)

----------


## Exureris

De mon côté j'aimerais bien tenter un truc avec volatile dead ou bien le nouveau tendril. A voir le patch note également ^^

----------


## alogos

> Je me remet au jeu après l'avoir essayé il y a un bout de temps ! Mon dieu que c'est touffu et que ça a évolué ça fait plaisir ! Par contre c'est un peu la galère pour se remettre dedans. J'avais fait 19 lvl sur un templier je l'ai repris hier par facile de remettre le pied à l'étrier sur un perso déjà commencer. Je vais devoir lire les guides, j'ai tout un tas de truc mais je sais pas si il vaut mieux les garder ou je peux les utiliser (les orbes par exemple) j'ai des pièces en argent mais pas le pnj pour les dépenser apparemment etc...
> 
> Mais le jeu à l'air vraiment mieux que quand je l'avais tester.
> 
> Le guide du débutant n'est plus dispo, un autre à m'indiquer ?


Signature. Pour les orbes, mon conseil c'est de pas y toucher tant que t'as pas un stack entier.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

C'est très bien tout ces nerfs, surtout celui du slayer. Ah et celui du Doomfletch aussi. J'espère que ça embête pleins de gens. Par contre je suis déçu, je vois toujours pas de nouveau staff avec un gros dps.  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Même avec les guides c'est super touffu comme jeu. Il y a énormément de paramètre et de diverses choses à prendre en compte. Pas très noob-friendly tout ça.

Question on peut looter du cosmétique ?

Je pense que je vais "foirer" un perso tranquillement histoire de prendre le jeu en main. Vous savez à partir de quel niveau environ les build commence à être intéressant et à se développer ? Pour le moment lvl 26 c'est pas folichon.

----------


## Jalkar

> Même avec les guides c'est super touffu comme jeu. Il y a énormément de paramètre et de diverses choses à prendre en compte. Pas très noob-friendly tout ça.
> 
> Question on peut looter du cosmétique ?
> 
> Je pense que je vais "foirer" un perso tranquillement histoire de prendre le jeu en main. Vous savez à partir de quel niveau environ les build commence à être intéressant et à se développer ? Pour le moment lvl 26 c'est pas folichon.


tu es les challenges league qui permettre d'obtenir quelques MTX. (yen a une qui commence vendredi prochain), après tu as des items qui ont des visuel 3D que tu peux transférer moyennant les "skin transfert"

Pour le début des builds, ca dépend énormément. tu peux avoir des builds qui sont jouable dès le lvl 10, d'autre c'est au 50 qu'ils commencent à prendre leur envol, ça dépend. (Globalement une partie des Support n'est disponible qu'a partir de la fin de l'Acte 4) (genre spell echo / multistrike) - (que tu devrais atteindre entre le lvl 35 et 40 dépendant de ta vitesse)

Si tu veux des conseils, n'hésite pas à partager ton profile (et le rendre public)

----------


## Leybi

> Question on peut looter du cosmétique ?


A chaque ligue (saison de 3-4 mois) y'a 3 cosmétiques à choper en faisant des challenges. Par exemple pour la prochaine ligue qui va démarrer ce vendredi, y'a un casque, des ailes et un effet de portail. En dehors de ça, tu as souvent des lootboxes gratos + tirage loterie avec plein de skins en participant à diverses races (la dernière en attendant la ligue vient de finir hier, c'est con)

Le jeu est très touffu, mais t'inquiète tu peux tranquillement apprendre sur le tas! Pas besoin de tout connaitre dès le début. Ce que je te conseille c'est d'installer un lootfilter, par exemple celui de Neversink, qui va te permettre d'apprendre les bons items petit à petit.

edit: et +1 pour engineering eternity, il fait vraiment des guides de qualité

----------


## cailloux

> Je me remet au jeu après l'avoir essayé il y a un bout de temps ! Mon dieu que c'est touffu et que ça a évolué ça fait plaisir ! Par contre c'est un peu la galère pour se remettre dedans. J'avais fait 19 lvl sur un templier je l'ai repris hier par facile de remettre le pied à l'étrier sur un perso déjà commencer. Je vais devoir lire les guides, j'ai tout un tas de truc mais je sais pas si il vaut mieux les garder ou je peux les utiliser (les orbes par exemple) j'ai des pièces en argent mais pas le pnj pour les dépenser apparemment etc...
> 
> Mais le jeu à l'air vraiment mieux que quand je l'avais tester.
> 
> Le guide du débutant n'est plus dispo, un autre à m'indiquer ?


Tu devrais déjà ne pas te prendre le chou à prolonger ton vieux perso, lvl 19 tu y arrives en faisant même pas le 10eme de l'histoire.

----------


## Redlight

Je vais attendre le début d'une league pour en refaire un.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Je vais attendre le début d'une league pour en refaire un.


Vendredi soir donc.  ::P:

----------


## Jalkar

> Je vais attendre le début d'une league pour en refaire un.


si tu veux suivre un build, je te conseille de check ce site : timtips.com/buildbrowser/
il parse le forum poe pour les différents guide par skill. Un point intéressant, il t'indique le nombre de vue du post forum, ce qui te donne une petite indication sur la qualité/efficacité du build

----------


## Ananas

Damn, je voulais tenter les deux guardiens qu'il me restait et le shaper en cas de succès ce soir, avant le passage en standard et en 3.1

Sauf que la ligue harbinger s'est terminée hier (pas fait gaffe) et que mon atlas a pas encore été migré - j'imagine que ça suivra à la prochaine maintenance des serveurs? J'ai peur que si je me mettre à faire des maps avant la 3.1 ça casse la migration  ::sad:: 


C'est con, je m'étais fixé d'aller mourir sur le shaper comme objectif de la 3.0 et il me manque juste une soirée de jeu pour y arriver!

----------


## alogos

La migration a lieu pendant le down, donc aucun risque, ça appliquera la migration au moment où ça s'arrête.

----------


## Kamikaze

holy

----------


## CaMarchePas

Patch note dispo ! https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2036284

----------


## CaMarchePas

De ce qu'on ne savait pas :
-les masters sont dispo à Oriath durant l'épilogue
-les stats affectant les status ailment sont indiquées dans la feuille de perso
-la ligue choisie à la connexion est sauvegardée (ie : si on choisi une fois abyss, les prochaines fois on verra d'abord les persos abyss) (QoL)
*-les debuffs seront affichées sur une ligne différente des buffs* (c'est Raizqt qui va être content :° )

-intimidate augmente les dégâts d'attaque subis au lieu de tous les type de dégâts (ie : inutile sur les sorts)

-les minions n'infligent ni ne reçoivent plus de dégâts quand on est mort (ie : fini golem carpette)
-SrS passe de 30 à 15% less added damage multiplier (donc les ajouts de dégâts via gemmes/auras auront plus d'effet)
-Minion life support applique un MORE life au lieu de increased (ie : les invocs seront beaucoup plus tanky... les spirits RF seront encore plus pétés, mais les wickerman sont nerf plus loin dans le patchnote)
-Dark Pact obtient le tag minion (ie : dispo via la carte minion Q20 et sera affecté par les buffs de cette armure )
-Ruthless support ne marche plus sur les skills canalisées ni sur Cyclone
-AA buff : slow appliqué when hit boosté de 10 à 30% de reduction de vitesse
-Charged Dash limité à 15 attaques par utilisation et limité en portée 
-static strike gagne +1 range et correction d'un bug sur l'application de son explosion (-40% effect)
-Ice Crash gange +2 range sur chacune des 3 explosions
-Earthquake : +3 radius sur l'explosion secondaire
-Vaal power siphon : nerf portée 120->70
*-buff des mods de regen de vie sur les items, jusqu'à +20 vie/s sur les rares*  (genre ils ont compris que +5/s même sur tous les items ça ne sert pas à grand chose  ::ninja::  )

-Doomfletch : le changement est bizarre mais si vous avez un legacy amélioré, vous pourrez ajouter le flat physical damage tout en gardant l'increase critical strike (qui a été retiré sur les nouveaux loots)
-Kongming stratagem : donne la compétence "Fog of War" (brouillard de guerre) qui remplace le smoke on trap trigger et a un cooldown
-Lion's roar : le KB n'affecte plus que les attaques de mêlée
-The pandemonius (Halcyon améliorée) : buff du ralentissement de 10 à 30%
-Lycosidae (le bouclier cannot miss) et bisco's collar (l'amu MF sur blanc/bleu) : nerf taux de loot
-nerfs stats : Queen of the Forest, Rise of the Phoenix, Omen of the Winds, *The Baron* (50% force ajouté, sur toutes les versions, pas de legacy)

-nouveaux mobs ajoutés (actes 5-6-7)
-beaucoup de big boss ne sont plus immune to freeze mais sont ralentis à un minimum donné s'ils sont congelés
-la plupart des mobs qui se transforment en d'autre mobs donnent plus d'xp/loot s'ils sont éliminés dès leur première forme (explosions/glace)
-Reflect sur les mobs n'existe plus que en tant que nemesis (ligne orange) et applique un mortier quand touché
-les Lightning Torns des blackmage (act 4) libèrent maintenant une nova de projectile (ie : coucou les hérissons)
-ces saloperies de golems d'horloger ne vont plus se barrer comme des putes mais tourner autour de nous (très chiant quand ils popent d'une box et se barrent de l'écran >.> )
-*"Dusk has a new projectile skill called Carpet Bomb, and it doesn't make your floors more comfortable to walk on."* (par ce que lol  ::ninja::  )
-*Plague Retch in the Chamber of Sins now has some friends he can hang out with.* (idem)
-le Basilisk de l'act 9 maintenant *PEUT PETRIFIER*, comme une congélation, mais qui se termine si on subit plusieurs coups (ie : gaffe en HC)
-*les The Bloodsoaked Fallen du blood aqueduct explosent à leur mort libérant des projectiles appliquant du corrupted blodd*

-rework atlas
-rework de la disposition des mobs, les maps au layout simple seront moins remplies que les maps plus chiantes
-tous les mods de maps donnent de l'IIR IIQ et pack size, les % dépendant de leur difficulté
*-Mao Kun : enfin viré les charges toutes les 20s, vous savez le mod qui faisait ramer sévèrement sur toutes les maps avant...*
*-Rek'tar can now smack around players who are standing too close to walls.*  (coucou)
*-Rhoa map bosses now regain 33% of their maximum life whenever you break one of their nests.* fini d'entamer les rohas puis de pêter les œufs

Mods Zana :


Spoiler Alert! 


Zana League Mods Available During 3.1.0:

    Level 2: Anarchy (costs 2 Chaos orbs): Area is inhabited by 3 additional Rogue Exiles, 20% increased quantity of items found.
    Level 3: Bloodlines (costs 3 Chaos orbs): Magic monster packs each have a Bloodline mod, 25% more Magic monsters, 20% increased quantity of items found.
    Level 4: Beyond (costs 3 Chaos Orbs): Slaying enemies close together can attract monsters from Beyond, 20% increased quantity of items found.
    Level 4: Fortune Favours the Brave (costs 3 Chaos Orbs): Selects a Zana mod at random from those available from the device, including any mods you have not yet unlocked.
    Level 5: Ambush (costs 4 Chaos Orbs): Areas contain 3 extra Strongboxes.
    Level 6: Domination (costs 4 Chaos Orbs): Area contains 3 extra Shrines.
    Level 7: Essence (costs 5 Chaos Orbs): Area contains 2 extra Essence Monoliths.
    Level 8: Breach (costs 6 Chaos Orbs): Areas contain 2 extra Breaches.


*=>fortune favours the brave : 3 chaos pour 1 mod Zana aléatoire même si pas débloqué
=>pas de Nemesis : attention au prix des cartes qui permettent d'avoir Head Hunter !!!*

-Mercy Mission (tidal island acte 1) donne une gemme support en plus d'une popo
-The Hedge Maze : zone supprimée, le trial et le chitus' plum sont dans les imperial gardens
-nouveaux textes d'histoire un peu partout 
*-la proclamation de Voll dans western forest a été détruite dans la seconde partie, et faut aller voir*

-des mobs rares ont été ajoutés dans des zones où ils peuvent donner un item ilvl50+ (ie : six sockets)
-*les prophéties pour les fated items fonctionnent en possédant l'item dans l'inventaire, pas besoin de le porter*

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/vi...ge/1#p15059814

Chris qui fait un topic directement après le patch note pour répondre aux critiques qui devaient arriver.

On y apprend que pour la 3.2 il y a aura un rework important de toutes les ascendances, et une citation qui fait envie de jouer nécro (ou blink arrow ptet bien) :



> From what I overhear in the office, the new Abyss Jewels are "outrageously powerful for summoners" and can roll "so much crazy shit".

----------


## Kamikaze

Wében chelou qu'il se sente obligé de faire ce post, cool en tout cas, je serai au taquet vendredi soir  :Bave:

----------


## Jalkar

ya pas Perandus, du coup il doit y avoir un moyen d'obtenir la map Perandu Manor autrement que via Cadibro

----------


## bobmachine

> <br>
>     Level 4: Fortune Favours the Brave (costs 3 Chaos Orbs): Selects  <u>a</u> Zana mod at random from those available from the  device, including any mods you have not yet unlocked.<br>
> <strong>=&gt;fortune favours the brave : 3 chaos pour  <u>2 mods</u> Zana aléatoires même si pas  débloqués</strong><br>


<br>
<br>1 ou 2 ? Quelqu'un essai de nous arnaquer ! Moi je vote pour un.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> ya pas Perandus, du coup il doit y avoir un moyen d'obtenir la map Perandu Manor autrement que via Cadibro


Via le nouveau mod Zana tu peux avoir deux mods zanas aléatoires.

----------


## Jalkar

> Via le nouveau mod Zana tu peux avoir deux mods zanas aléatoires.


Non.

tu peux avoir * 1*  des autres mods de Zana parmi les 7 autres niveaux.

Selects *a* Zana mod at random *from those available from the device*, including any mods you have not yet unlocked.

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'aura une div card pour le manor non

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais ouais bizarre de pas avoir Perandus

----------


## alogos

https://fr.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/82
Franchement... ça sert plus à rien de faire une pseudo trad...
En plus, certains s'embrouille d'eux même :



> Niveau 4 : La fortune sourit aux audacieux (coûte 3 Orbes de chaos) : sélectionne un mod de Zana aléatoirement parmi ceux *disponibles*, en incluant tous les mods qui n'ont pas encore été débloqués.


Donc non, Perandus n'est pas disponible

----------


## Psycho_Ad

C'est la trad du chef qui n'est pas claire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bathory

Il aura fallu la mort de VP pour qu'ils comprennent que 5 vie/sec par item max c'était pas suffisant... C'est pas trop tôt..  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

Lol même avec 20 par seconde ça reste vraiment hyper faiblard

----------


## Nearo

RIP le build Tukohama's vanguard / wicker men  ::'(:

----------


## Jalkar

> Lol même avec 20 par seconde ça reste vraiment hyper faiblard


clairement, quand un golem lvl 20 t'en amene 10x plus, ya quand même un problème d'équilibrage de ces flat regen.

Il manque des %regen comme pour le mana pour booster ces trucs  ::):

----------


## Dirian

Je ne sais toujours pas ce que je vais faire vendredi soir >.>

----------


## Enyss

> Je ne sais toujours pas ce que je vais faire vendredi soir >.>

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Je ne sais toujours pas ce que je vais faire vendredi soir >.>


Ancestral call static strike.  ::ninja:: 

Ice crash a été buffé en aoe, je vais ptet m'en refaire un.

----------


## pepito

Heavy strike perma stun endurance charge avec tidebreaker pour ma part. J'hésite encore entre slayer et berserker par contre.

----------


## alogos

> clairement, quand un golem lvl 20 t'en amene 10x plus, ya quand même un problème d'équilibrage de ces flat regen.
> 
> Il manque des %regen comme pour le mana pour booster ces trucs


1. c'est pas là pour être une stats bien, comme beaucoup d'autres trucs (les corruptions, Veil of the Night, ...) mais pour augmenter la difficulté d'avoir des bons mods
2. la % regen vie existe depuis la 3.0 sur les bouclier orienté force
3. même si pour la plupart des gens ça peut paraître faible, y a toujours des petits malin qui peuvent arriver à surprendre en exploitant des mécaniques obscure... ok, on a vraiment du mal à voir dans l'état des choses à quoi ça pourrait servir, mais faut pas oublier les nombreux exploit qui ont dû être patché d'urgence sur des conneries inoffensives aux premiers abbords...

----------


## Jalkar

en fait je viens de tilter que les flat regen sont justement booster par des truc comme le Trickster ou Arakali, et que cumulé avec justement les %life regen ca peut atteindre des sommes astronomiques  ::):

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Moubourrance level iz raising.  :Splash:

----------


## cailloux

AH j'ai un idée de build tiens.
Je fous le feu aux bonhommes en utilisant :
Burning arrow>Mirage Archer Support>chance to ignite>chain support

Et je cogne avec skill random [blast rain ou explosive arrrow peut être, je m'en suis jamais servi] > immolate>whatever.

Immolate est pas vraiment excessif en INT (50) ni en STR (72)... Change to ignite un peu plus en INT (118) mais ça reste gérable je pense, pas besoin de le pousser au top niveau au départ.

les nodes "increase skill duration" ça marche avec le burn ?

Spell cascade a l'air de fonctionner avec les flêches ( ya une vidéo avec rain of arrows il me semble) ça peut être utile en soutiens  tiens :
totem>blast rain>knockback>spell cascade.

----------


## alogos

Skill Duration => Non, pas pour les Ailments, faut que ce soit Ailment Duration

Burning Arrow + Immolate => si tu fais déjà du feu (Blast Rain) tu peux déjà ignite, donc pas la peine de gaspiller un autre skill pour ça

Spell Cascade => ça s'appelle SPELL Cascade... et ça ne marche que comme Spell Echo, en self-cast, ça marchera pas avec les Totem/Mine/Trap/Channeling

----------


## cailloux

AH oui merde je sais pas pourquoi j'étais sûr qu'en utilisant la skill immolate le skill en question ne pouvait plus déclencher de l'ignite, j'ai confondus avec flame surge.

Pour spell cascade il me semblait tellement avoir vu une vidéo avec rain of arrow... SNif.

Bon c'est pas grave je veux surtout voir archer mirage.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'était surement bladefall avec le mtx doré qui ressemble effectivement à rain of arrows

----------


## cailloux

> C'était surement bladefall avec le mtx doré qui ressemble effectivement à rain of arrows


AH d'accord je comprends mieux.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Franchement... ça sert plus à rien de faire une pseudo trad...


C'est pas une pseudo trade, c'est mon résumé à moi, et en retapant une partie de ce dernier ça m'évite d'en louper la moitié (ou de l'oublier le lendemain).
Et je préfère de loin un patch note en anglais semi traduit avec nos termes habituels qu'une trade à moitié google (même si la qualité est bien plus élevée que sur pas mal d'autres jeux) en français avec des noms d'unique/passifs/skills que je ne connais pas par ce qu'après +-8000 heures de jeu la localisation est arrivée. 
Et comme il n'y a pas de système intégré au jeu pour switcher les noms (ce que y'avait sur guild wars 1, touche controle pour changer toute l'interface et les liens d'items/skills entre ta langue et anglais), même pour le joueur qui arrive et joue en français il serait plus intéressant de chercher à quoi correspond les termes anglais en français et vice versa que d'avoir tout traduit automatiquement. 
Pourquoi ? 
-l'intégralité du contenu existe en anglais, pas encore le cas en français
-ce même contenu continu d'être corrigé et complété en anglais, après pas mal d'années d'existences alors qu'il commence juste à être officiellement en français
-l'anglais est la langue d'origine, même les dévelopeurs spécialiste des mécaniques doivent vérifier les infos pour certaines explications, rajoute une couche de traduction et on augmente encore le risque d'erreur (et certains préfèrent la langue d'origine, quelle qu'elle soit)
-la très grande majorité des builds est proposée en anglais, sans trad automatique, donc faudra bien s'y habituer un peu

Je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas traduire, ou que la traduction ne sert à rien, mais pas la peine de rappeler 3 fois par semaine que c'est traduit, les gens sont grands, ils ont vu le bouton en forme de drapeau sur le site.




> C'est la trad du chef qui n'est pas claire.


T'as commandé un casque pour Noël ? >.> "2 mods Zana aléatoires même si pas débloqués", si pas débloqués implique qu'ils soient déblocables, noob !




> Lol même avec 20 par seconde ça reste vraiment hyper faiblard


Ça reste très faible, mais c'est bien le premier boost que je vois sur la regen par item non ? Et là on peut commencer à avoir une regen de vie qui pourrait devenir utile dans certains cas. On peut accumuler ça sur toutes les pièces pour avoir une regen certes faiblarde mais sans un seul point dans l'arbre, j'y vois un moyen de regagner sa vie quand on n'a ni un gros pool de vie ni d'autres moyen de regen, tout en jouant low life vie/ES/BM ? Ok c'est pas crédible, mais c'est un début de commencement !




> Skill Duration => Non, pas pour les Ailments, faut que ce soit Ailment Duration


Globalement oui, mais me semble qu'il y a une spécificité sur les compétences dédiées aux ailments (burning arrow, viper strike, puncture...). Faudrait jeter un coup d'oeil sur le topic de mark, mais flemme là.

----------


## Jalkar

> "2 mods Zana aléatoires même si pas débloqués", si pas débloqués implique qu'ils soient déblocables, noob !


yen a qu'un ! pas deux  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> yen a qu'un ! pas deux


Me disait bien que c'était un peu fumé. >.>

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> -l'anglais est la langue d'origine, même les dévelopeurs spécialiste des mécaniques doivent vérifier les infos pour certaines explications, rajoute une couche de traduction et on augmente encore le risque d'erreur (et certains préfèrent la langue d'origine, quelle qu'elle soit)


Perso c'est version anglaise all ze way pour les raisons que tu évoques, en revanche ils ont apparemment un des devs qui parle français et qui est plutôt très exigeant de ce côté là (garder la clarté et la cohérence au niveau des mécaniques), d'ailleurs je crois qu'ils avaient déjà un avis assez arrêté sur la question avant même le recrutement des traducteurs.

Après je sais pas ce que ça a donné dans le produit fini.

----------


## alogos

> Globalement oui, mais me semble qu'il y a une spécificité sur les compétences dédiées aux ailments (burning arrow, viper strike, puncture...). Faudrait jeter un coup d'oeil sur le topic de mark, mais flemme là.


C'est marqué sur la gemme, Burning Arrow, y a pas, Viper Strike, y a, Puncture, je ne sais plus

----------


## Drup

Bon, je suis assez perplexe sur les builds a jouer, étant donné le nombre limité de buffs. Je vais probablement attendre de voir les nouveaux items.

Je vais probablement commencer par SRS, vu que j'ai jamais pratiqué.
Je suis vaguement tenté par Freezing pulse + volley aussi ....

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2036673 News pour les infos pour les logiciels de skilltree, les filtres & co. On peut y trouver les nouvelles maps et les changements de tiers, ça rendra moins monotone le grind de l'atlas pour cette fois. ^^
Dans le tas j'ai noté que Excavation est tombée T3, strand T5 (donc shaped t9 = moins intéressant encore ?), springs T3... mais channel t5, phantasmagoria et jungle valley t6... Bien sur faudra voir les nouvelles maps mais channel/phantasmagoria et jungle valley ont de bons tiers/layout/difficulté (si la nouvelle répartition de mobs ne change pas) pour être de bons candidats pour les shaper's orb... perso je vais tout débloquer donc osef. ^^

----------


## CaMarchePas

Je n'avais pas vu, y'a aussi une autre news avec l'annonce d'items de la 3.1 : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2036707
-casque socketed gems supported by lvl16 increased aoe + lvl18 trap&mine damage (ie : 6 link)
-bouclier avec *+1% max rez et +0.67% life regen* (pas corrompu)
-arc *+1 max frenzy charge et +5-9 cold damage to attacks with this weapon per 10 dexterity *  (heu, on est d'accord, c'est juste COMPLETEMENT FUME là non ?
-baguette socketed +efficacity20+onslaught20+lmp18 : 6 link sur une baguette
-armure : %physical damage taken as  fire damage, 1% ES regen/s, +5% force
-amulette rare : grants lvl15 envy skill (la skill filée par l'épée Chayula avec une blessing of Chayula)
-ceinture rare : +% all attributes, grants lvl22rallying cry
+les stats de nouvelles gemmes lvl20q20

Là d'où je poste le background des rares ne s'affiche pas mais je suppose que ce sont des shaper/ender... Et ben putain ça me semble un potentiel vraiment fumé de wtf.  ::o: 
Rien que le +5-9 cold damage / 10 dex de l'arc... 800 de dex ce n'est pas compliqué (et bien plus haut en se focalisant, cf les builds iron commander)... ça fait du +400-720 cold damage via une seule ligne de stats... pour comparer la hache Debeon's Dirge file 350-500 au max, la gemme added cold damage lvl20 169-254... bref, une stat pareil (et y'a sans doute l'équivalent en force et intelligence), ça peut donner une arme déjà TRES puissante, alors si y'a d'autres bonnes stats ou d'autres buffs elder/shaper dessus... :fap: :fap: :fap:

----------


## Jalkar

Le seul truc qu'ils ont pas dit c'est comment tu craft ça. Est ce que tu peux le faire à la chaos "juste parce que"  ce sont des base spéciales

----------


## Jalkar

Unearth au level 20 a plus de base damage qu'un EK  ::O:  (675 vs 573)

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2036707

bon après Unearh n'a qu'un seul projectile ^^

----------


## Drup

@cmp Oui, l'arc est complètement dément.

Genre "lol doomfletch ca tape que dale".

----------


## Zerger

Bon,faut que je réfléchisse à un build sympa et j'essaie de me motiver sur cette nouvelle league pour faire l'Atlas  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon parlons peu, parlons bien.

C'est quoi la meilleure strat pour être preum's dans la queue demain soir? Neversink sera-t-il updaté à temps, sinon quel filter prendre pour être good to go dès le début?

Vous avez 20 minutes, pas de calculette

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et aussi meilleure stratégie dans le nouvel atlas?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> C'est quoi la meilleure strat pour être preum's dans la queue demain soir? Neversink sera-t-il updaté à temps, sinon quel filter prendre pour être good to go dès le début?


Ne pas être second...




> Et aussi meilleure stratégie dans le nouvelle atlas?


Tout droit !

De rien !  ::P:

----------


## Dirian

Mon filter perso est a jour, je reglerais les couleurs plus tard  ::P: 
Se connecter dès que le patch est fini pour ne pas etre mal placé dans la queue. Au passage je fais caca sur tout ces enfoiré qui ont la fibre !!! Ne m'obligez pas a en rajouter, ca pourrait etre sale !

Quand a l'atlas, la meilleur stratégie reste de casser des culs dans la joie et la bonne humeur, surtout si ce sont ceux de l'Elder et du Shaper.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Pour être bien placé il suffit de faire la queue une heure avant. Mais bon je trouve qu'on rentre bien plus vite dans le jeu à présent qu'il y a deux ans.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ramassage des copies

 :tired: 

Redoublement demandé

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain je vous sens mollasson les gars

Le dernier co' demain est un gros refoulé qui prend son pied à ramasser des scroll of wisdom

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Nuit blanche?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Et aussi meilleure stratégie dans le nouvel atlas?


Les rappels de base, genre pour le HC et pour ceux qui veulent faire tout l'atlas sans acheter les maps :
-il n'y a pas besoin d'obtenir le bonus d'une map pour pouvoir la looter, donc tuer le boss sur une map blanche (ou une bleue facile) suffit pour débloquer le loot de la map suivante (pas la peine de rip sur une map 6+ mods jaunes -max rez extra crit extra speed...)
-une map d'un tiers X permet de looter la map liée suivante, donc X+1 généralement (pas tout le temps sauf si changement dans l'arbre). Du coup si vous voulez tout looter : faites les maps du tiers X jusqu'à avoir TOUTES les maps du tiers X+1 (genre faire les 4 T1 jusqu'à avoir les 4 T2 avant de commencer les T2)
-la recette du marchand marche très bien pour débloquer d'autres maps, même si c'est un cul de sac (genre en 3.0 la T8 Pier est entre deux T7 et y'a rien d'autre... mais 3 pier donnent une atoll, qui est 8 aussi, et donc permet de débloquer un autre chemin. De même, si vous avez fait 56 factory et n'avait toujours pas la map suivante, ben 3 factory vont donner la map suivante !
-Zana est votre amie, même si les chances ça sert ou ça se revend,  monter en tiers de map tôt ben c'est mieux
-le bonus de l'atlas n'est pas capé à 100, une fois que vous avez atteint les 100, toutes les maps tombées sont tiers +1 (dans la limite des autres règles, si vous n'avez aucune T9 et que vous êtes sur Pier, vous ne looterez au mieux que du T8, Pier n'étant pas liée à une T9), après 100 ça donne une chance de choper du tiers +2. Ca ne semble pas grand chose mais à terme ça permet de monter la moyenne de votre pool plus rapidement.

Et pour les pauvres : les chisels et sextants se revendent TRES BIEN et on peut très largement s'en passer (si on ne vise pas le rendement optimisé et le classement). Idem pour les alterations et chromatics qui se vendent par gros paquets... Les fusings c'est toujours RNG à utiliser mais c'est aussi une bonne source de currencies si vous ne voulez pas tenter la loterie. Si vous n'avez pas un build qui nécessite d'office un 5-6L pour commencer à être bon, il peut être sage de revendre ses fusings pour se payer les items requis/bons rares/gemmes qualité... Surtout en début de ligue où les gros n'auront pas Vorici level 7 et donc devront faire le 6L à la main.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Nuit blanche?


Et pas qu'une seule  :B): 

Ça va chier de vendredi soir jusqu'à ce que je tombe dans le coma, crash prévu vers dimanche  :tired:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Et pas qu'une seule 
> 
> Ça va chier de vendredi soir jusqu'à ce que je tombe dans le coma, crash prévu vers dimanche


En HC? Rip prévu samedi matin?  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Tous ceux qui n'ont pas un perso 75 avant dimanche matin sont incontinents

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En HC? Rip prévu samedi matin?


Porte pas la poisse!

Bien sûr HC§§§

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Tous ceux qui n'ont pas un perso 75 avant dimanche matin sont incontinents
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Porte pas la poisse!
> 
> Bien sûr HC§§§


Viens sur le mumble on pourra rigoler quand tu vas rip sur une abyss.:ninja

----------


## Kamikaze

Arf mumble, faut faire quoi déjà, installer le bousin, et? Une sombre histoire de certificat qui me donne des envies de suicide à chaque fois
À voir si j'arrive à battre ma flemme  :tired:

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon j'ai pas les privilèges de mes couilles pour me co au salon POE, si une bonne âme passe I'm in, sinon fuck that, quel truc de lourd

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Chui dans la mare aux canards pseudo "Kamikaze"

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Quand CMP passera par là il intercedera en ta faveur. Ou sinon faut poster un gif dans le topic approprié.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

CMP je sacrifie une chaos sur l'autel sacré de mumble si la chance nous fait nous croiser, sinon chers canards on se verra par texte interposé comme d'hab  :B):

----------


## Jalkar

il y a eu une couille dans le potage lors de la présentation des nouveaux LT et DD

les nouvelles "bonnes" valeur

https://twitter.com/RoryRackham/stat...55446269476864



 :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:  :Bave:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> il y a eu une couille dans le potage lors de la présentation des nouveaux LT et DD
> 
> les nouvelles "bonnes" valeur


 :Bave: 

J'ai bricolé un build qui avait déjà des chiffres pas dégueus avec le vieux tendrils, avec cette version je vais tous me les pourrir.  :Boom:

----------


## Kamikaze

Hype

----------


## cailloux

> 'Tain je vous sens mollasson les gars
> 
> Le dernier co' demain est un gros refoulé qui prend son pied à ramasser des scroll of wisdom


Ma CG est morte cette semaine j'en ai commandé une autre qui a cramé dans la foulée, j'attends le renvoie de la seconde (et une nouvelle alimentation au cas où)

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu va demander du sel à ton voisin et t'en profite pour taper sa CG

PAS D'EXCUSE  :Vibre:

----------


## Ananas

Je sens qu'il vous manque quelqu'un vers qui diriger votre mépris de pgm. Bonne âme, je me devoue.

Je me connecterai samedi dans la matinée seulement. Je joue SSF. Je vais probablement continuer mon juggernaut de la ligue précédente (en SSF) en standard (SSF. Parce que je joue SSF) histoire de voir les nouvelles maps rapidement, parce que j'ai la flemme de reroll et de tout me retaper, c'est trop lent et les taux de drop sont trop bas, en SSF. 

A vos crachats !

----------


## CaMarchePas

> CMP je sacrifie une chaos sur l'autel sacré de mumble si la chance nous fait nous croiser, sinon chers canards on se verra par texte interposé comme d'hab


Nope, j'ai pas de contact actuellement, cette nuit j'étais au boulot et aujourd'hui je dors (malade ET fatigué). Bref, tu t'es inscrits, t'es dans la marre, tu restes afk là bas et sur le topic mumble  ( http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/10...eudo-rigolo-V2 ) tu postes un gif rigolol si tu ne veux pas un pseudo renommé pendant un certain temps, et rien ne t'empêche d'utiliser les mots bonjours, svp, merci d'avance dans le message. 
Le seul truc particulier du certificat (qui est obligatoire sur cpc car y'a trop d'abrutis congénitaux qui viennent pourrir les chans si y'a pas d'inscription) c'est qu'on peut le sauvegarder (exporter) et le réutiliser (importer) quand on réinstalle mumble. Et là le topic plus haut et l'histoire du gif vient simplifier les choses : si t'es pas capable de faire une sauvegarde du certif ou perdu ou trop vieux ou autre connerie, ben tu demandes sur le topic avec un gif (rigolol ou pas) et quelqu'un te validera (ou supprimera le compte ou un truc du genre) au passage. Sachant que les admins du mumble sont des gens et aussi des gros joueurs, il est clair que poster à 21h30 sans dire svp/merci ne va pas forcément aider, par contre, comme indiqué sur le topic, rester connecter sans être là, demander avec le minimum de politesse, ça va grandement aider à ce que quelqu'un passe, se connecte et valide la chose. 

======

Y'a un torrent de dispo pour la 3.1, je ne mets pas le lien là par ce que c'est directement vers le fichier. Pour le moment vous pouvez l'avoir via gggtracker.com (derniers messages), il ne devrait pas tarder à y avoir un article officiel pour expliquer la chose.

======

@Ananas : les taux de loot sont les mêmes en ssf qu'en standard hein, il est juste évident que c'est plus long sans trade et sans équipe qui se partage les maps, qui manquent, mais un pas ssf qui joue dans son coin et fait ses maps solo, ben il a pas plus de facilité que toi. Cf plus haut le petit rappel pour l'atlas au cas où quelques notions ont été zappées. Et en passant, à défaut de jouer à fond la nouvelle ligue, y participer un peu pour choper quelques items spécifiques (jewels abyss et certainement certains uniques qui seront "commun") ça peut t'aider pour plus tard en ssf standard.

=====

Et pour ceux qui ont loupé l'info : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2036957
Les api de trade seront en accès libre et immédiat qu'à certains sites communautaires qui le demandent, les autres sites/serveurs/applications (surtout privées) auront un délais de 60s. Ça devrait pas mal gérer les ninja trade en boucle via bot/serveur de recherche perso.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> 'Tain je vous sens mollasson les gars
> 
> Le dernier co' demain est un gros refoulé qui prend son pied à ramasser des scroll of wisdom


Perso, j'ai une AG de co-proprio ce soir vers 18h... j'espère que ça ne va pas s'éterniser pour être là à l'heure...  ::|:

----------


## Kamikaze

Tabasse les tous

----------


## wakabayashi

Présent dés ce soir et on m'installe la fibre aujourd'hui, madame absente ce week-end, je vais pouvoir Geeker  :Cigare: . Par contre pour le moment je ne sais pas encore quel build faire. J'ai l'habitude de faire des glad ou berseker, j'aimerai bien tenter un build totem parce que jamais fait, si vous avez des idées de builds sympa en totem, je suis preneur  ::):

----------


## Farell

> Perso, j'ai une AG de co-proprio ce soir vers 18h... j'espère que ça ne va pas s'éterniser pour être là à l'heure...


Je connaissais l'excuse de l'aqua poney, celle de la CG morte mais alors c'est de l'AG de copro, j'avoue elle est pas mal  ::): 
Sinon j'avais oublié qu'il y avait un DL à prévoir ... du coup, pas sûr de jouer ce soir  ::|:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Perso, j'ai une AG de co-proprio ce soir vers 18h... j'espère que ça ne va pas s'éterniser pour être là à l'heure...


 :haha: 

Bon j'espère que ce sera pas le retour de la déco de mon coté...




> Présent dés ce soir et on m'installe la fibre aujourd'hui, madame absente ce week-end, je vais pouvoir Geeker . Par contre pour le moment je ne sais pas encore quel build faire. J'ai l'habitude de faire des glad ou berseker, j'aimerai bien tenter un build totem parce que jamais fait, si vous avez des idées de builds sympa en totem, je suis preneur


Mon build Mayhem, il a tout défoncé, et malgré le nerf DP il enverra toujours du paté. Te stuffer sera normalement rapide, vu l'accessibilité des items requis. En tout cas très fun à jouer et très safe aussi.

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1990431

----------


## Kamikaze

Mouais

----------


## Jalkar

> Mouais
> 
> https://i.redd.it/r29oxpe78l201.png


c'était supposé être un chase item... j'ai du loupé un truc parce que le bonus n'est pas OP, mais par contre le drawback est sacrement violent

----------


## Kamikaze

À moins que le mod intéressant soit rollable dans une grosse range ça semble limite inutile à moins qu'un truc m'échappe, de base:




> Every 10 strength grants 2% increased melee physical damage


Donc bon même en stackant de la strength à mort en chieftain etc. ça semble naze

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah.

En fait d'après le créateur c'est qu'en ayant choisi de buff le bonus de strength ça se répercute sur Iron Will et Iron Grip. Effectivement comme ça ça parait moins mauvais déjà.

À voir

----------


## Jalkar

> À moins que le mod intéressant soit rollable dans une grosse range ça semble limite inutile à moins qu'un truc m'échappe, de base:
> 
> 
> 
> Donc bon même en stackant de la strength à mort en chieftain etc. ça semble naze
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ah.
> ...


L'item donne un  "simple" 100% increased (melee) damage avec 1000 de strength. Sans life / resist / str sur l'item en lui même.
Ca me semble un peu limite

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça peut être fort avec les trucs qui bénificient de iron grip & iron will. Genre les spell projectiles comme Essence Drain.

Un Marauder ED me parait pas débile avec cet item

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

L'exception culturelle made in GGG :



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et en parlant d'exception culturelle made in NZ :

----------


## Jalkar

> Ça peut être fort avec les trucs qui bénificient de iron grip & iron will. Genre les spell projectiles comme Essence Drain.
> 
> Un Marauder ED me parait pas débile avec cet item


Iron Grip c'est projectile attack.

Du coup pour moi ya rien qui peut bénéficier de Iron WILL & Iron GRIP. A moins de faire un COC ou CWC

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Zephy en ce moment

----------


## Kamikaze

> Iron Grip c'est projectile attack.
> 
> Du coup pour moi ya rien qui peut bénéficier de Iron WILL & Iron GRIP. A moins de faire un COC ou CWC


Ah ouais effectivement y'a l'air de rien n'y avoir qui bénéficie des 2 de base, CoC ou CwC alors, ça devient dur à gérer!

----------


## Exureris

> J'ai bricolé un build qui avait déjà des chiffres pas dégueus avec le vieux tendrils, avec cette version je vais tous me les pourrir.


Tu aurais des précisions/conseils à partager ? Je pense m'orienter vers ce genre de build également. Je ne sais pas si il vaut mieux partir templar/inqui ou witch/elementaliste.

----------


## wakabayashi

> Bon j'espère que ce sera pas le retour de la déco de mon coté...
> 
> 
> 
> Mon build Mayhem, il a tout défoncé, et malgré le nerf DP il enverra toujours du paté. Te stuffer sera normalement rapide, vu l'accessibilité des items requis. En tout cas très fun à jouer et très safe aussi.
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1990431


Merci je vais regarder ça  :;):

----------


## Jalkar

> Tu aurais des précisions/conseils à partager ? Je pense m'orienter vers ce genre de build également. Je ne sais pas si il vaut mieux partir templar/inqui ou witch/elementaliste.


inquisitor à l'avantage d'être moins cher à gear car tu n'as pas a t’inquiète des résistances élémentaires.
Elementalist scalera peut être plus haut avec du très bon matos (et pour profiter des 25% de pene il faut que tu cast un sors de froid)


tiens question, est-ce que MasterMind of discord fonctionne avec les sorts casté par CWDT ?

edit : réponse : NON 
https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Mastermind_of_Discord

----------


## bobmachine

Salut la compagnie !

Je profite de cette dernière journée ou vous êtes là pour poser les dernières questions de l'année !

J'ai fais une rencontre intéressante dans une map 5, je vous link l'image :



Ce petit batard m'a tué. J'ai mis 5 minutes à tomber son bouclier, pour me rendre compte que sa regen était supérieur à mon dps. Comme il me faisait des dégats d'environ 90% de ma vie j'ai abandonné.
Ma question c'est WTF? Qu'est ce que je comprends pas ? Pourquoi il est intuable, c'est le cannibal mes couilles qui lui fait rendre de la vie en mangeant ses copains / cadavres de ses copains ?
Bref, ça m'a mis de mauvais poil. Je me dis que la nouvelle saison je vais encore monter un perso et abandonner rapidement parce que je me ferai torcher le cul.
Pardon j'suis vulgaire.

Ensuite j'aimerai vous parler des sorts de mouvements comme flame dash. J'ai utilisé ça sur ma witch et je suis devenu fou. Vous déclencher le sort trop loin, votre personnage commence par se déplacer pour être porté de l'endroit ciblé, et ensuite déclenche le sort. C'est infâme. Pourquoi ils ont fait ça ? Pk? pk la vie?
J'suis mort tellement de fois parce que j'appuie pas assez fort sur shift :> Y a-t-il un moyen de configurer le sort pour que je puisse toujours le cast quelque soit la portée ?
Deuxième point là-dessus : se faire taper coupe le cast. Comment vous éviter de vous faire latter la tronche avec le chain interrupt d'un groupe de mob ? J'ai bien essayé faster attacks mais c'est pas concluant. J'ai aussi essayé de tuer tout le monde avant de mourir (la meilleure défense c'est l'attaque tout ça) avec des résultats mitigés.

Merci CMP pour ces rappels de bases, ils me seront bien utiles, n'hésite pas si tu en as d'autres ! Rétabli toi bien !

Bisou à tous !

----------


## Jalkar

> Salut la compagnie !
> 
> Je profite de cette dernière journée ou vous êtes là pour poser les dernières questions de l'année !
> 
> J'ai fais une rencontre intéressante dans une map 5, je vous link l'image :
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/m0iLQ
> 
> Ce petit batard m'a tué. J'ai mis 5 minutes à tomber son bouclier, pour me rendre compte que sa regen était supérieur à mon dps. Comme il me faisait des dégats d'environ 90% de ma vie j'ai abandonné.
> ...



ce sont les 3 essences + le mode ghost (canibal) qui le boost énormement

pour l'attack in place, google le "numlock trick", une bidouille avec le numlock pour faire que tous tes sorts sont en équivalent de shift+sort

l'interupt c'est le stun. Il te faut de l'anti stun ou du stun recovery, (dans l'arbre ou sur des items)
Après je vois que tu joue cyclone, normalement tu es stun immune si tu fais la toupie

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais les mobs avec essence font partie des plus tanky du jeu, ça peut même être plus costaud qu'un boss de map, faut faire gaffe et parfois laisser tomber (en HC en tout cas)

----------


## Enyss

Oui, triple essence + cannibal, c'est du lourd

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah il est ghosted en plus j'avais pas vu.

Ouais y'a des situations dans POE où il faut ravaler son honneur et fuir comme un lâche

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Tu aurais des précisions/conseils à partager ? Je pense m'orienter vers ce genre de build également. Je ne sais pas si il vaut mieux partir templar/inqui ou witch/elementaliste.


Atm Inquisitor est globalement plus efficace qu'elementaliste hormis si tu veux faire un build golem ptet, d'ailleurs elem est en tête sur la wishlist de pas mal de gens quand GGG parle de rééquilibrer les ascendances. Niveau cast speed et res pen inquis fait mieux, le surcroit d'elem damage de l'elem fait pas le poids en comparaison, et avec les changements sur le reflect damage c'est ça de plus que l'elem perd. Donc perso je pars sur inquisitor.

Sinon niveau conseils tu pars sur un build damage/survivabilité tranquillou jusqu'à ce que tu aies fais les trois premiers lab, et à partir du troisieme lab tu switch vers du crit. Après je suis pas un expert absolu surtout dans cette zone de l'arbre, path of building me donne des chiffres satisfaisants mais ça reste path of building - pour être vraiment sûr faut tester dans le dur.

Je tiendrais au courant de l'avancée du sans-culotte en SSF sur cette league ici, des fois qu'au final ça donne un build sympa.  :^_^:

----------


## alogos

> Iron Grip c'est projectile attack.
> Du coup pour moi ya rien qui peut bénéficier de Iron WILL & Iron GRIP. A moins de faire un COC ou CWC


C'est surtout que c'est deux fois le même bonus, celui de force, donc ça stack pas.
Pour un exemple : wander crown of eyes, t'as le bonus de spell et de projectile attack qui s'applique, donc Iron Will et Iron Grip marche.
Donc d'un côté, ça dit que ton bonus de force peut s'appliquer, et de l'autre... la même chose, donc au final tu te retrouves avec deux autorisation que ton bonus de force s'applique... deux fois oui, ça fait oui. youpi !

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Ça a l'air bien cool.  :Bave: 

Puis avec ma chance habituelle j'ai tellement hâte de dropper 8 carrion crows.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Jalkar

> C'est surtout que c'est deux fois le même bonus, celui de force, donc ça stack pas.
> Pour un exemple : wander crown of eyes, t'as le bonus de spell et de projectile attack qui s'applique, donc Iron Will et Iron Grip marche.
> Donc d'un côté, ça dit que ton bonus de force peut s'appliquer, et de l'autre... la même chose, donc au final tu te retrouves avec deux autorisation que ton bonus de force s'applique... deux fois oui, ça fait oui. youpi !


oui, pour ca que je parle COC.
Iron Grip qui supporte les DMG de l'attack
Iron Will qui supporte les DMG du spell trigger.

Mais à faire 2 chose à moitié, tu fais les 2 mal. et donc tu n'as pas de DPS sur l'attack ni sur le spell ^^

----------


## Kamikaze

Je veux les MTX du boss!

----------


## Jalkar

> Ça a l'air bien cool. 
> 
> Puis avec ma chance habituelle j'ai tellement hâte de dropper 8 carrion crows.


Diviner Strongbox.... faut déjà en trouvé une, puis qu'elle soit unique. En gros jamais :D

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Diviner Strongbox.... faut déjà en trouvé une, puis qu'elle soit unique. En gros jamais :D


Si t'as pas la foi tu joues pas à PoE pi c'est tout.  ::ninja::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Ça a l'air bien cool. 
> 
> Puis avec ma chance habituelle j'ai tellement hâte de dropper 8 carrion crows.


Z'avez vu les malus dessous?  :Bave: 

Oh je m'en fais pas, Zephy en trouvera bien une sur sa première map.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

C'était dans les patchs notes le QOL des debuffs? Ça fait toujours plaisir quand ils rajoutent des trucs cachés comme ça

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> C'était dans les patchs notes le QOL des debuffs? Ça fait toujours plaisir quand ils rajoutent des trucs cachés comme ça


C'était dans le patch oui. Le nombre de charges a été grossi aussi on dirait.

----------


## cailloux

> Je sens qu'il vous manque quelqu'un vers qui diriger votre mépris de pgm. Bonne âme, je me devoue.
> 
> Je me connecterai samedi dans la matinée seulement. Je joue SSF. Je vais probablement continuer mon juggernaut de la ligue précédente (en SSF) en standard (SSF. Parce que je joue SSF) histoire de voir les nouvelles maps rapidement, parce que j'ai la flemme de reroll et de tout me retaper, c'est trop lent et les taux de drop sont trop bas, en SSF. 
> 
> A vos crachats !


Je joue en SSF aussi, en SC aussi (mais en league), et j'ai jamais dépassé les maps T10/perso 80 ! Soit mon perso est trop pourrit, soit il me lasse et j'en crée un autre dans la foulée.

----------


## cailloux

> J'ai bricolé un build qui avait déjà des chiffres pas dégueus avec le vieux tendrils, avec cette version je vais tous me les pourrir.


Aufait ? je sais pas pourquoi j'étais sûr que ligthning tendrills était pas un "channeling" j'ai rêvé ?

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Aufait ? je sais pas pourquoi j'étais sûr que ligthning tendrills était pas un "channeling" j'ai rêvé ?


Avant c'était le cas. Modifié dans la 3.1 et reboosté au passage.  :Bave:

----------


## Jalkar

Adds (19-25) to (26-34) Cold Damage to Spells while holding a Shield 
+(46-50) to maximum Life
Adds (19-23) to (24-32) Cold Damage to Spells

les abyss jewel vont potentiellement être totalement OP


oO

https://poecraft.com/jewels

----------


## cailloux

> Avant c'était le cas. Modifié dans la 3.1 et reboosté au passage.


DU coup je pense aussi me faire un ligthning tendrills + CWC...

----------


## Zerger

A chaque fois que je veux me remettre à PoE:
http://i.imgur.com/6yB3QZa.gifv

----------


## Jalkar

:Bave:

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan sérieux? Je clique où pour acheter

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Rho putain, attention spoil mais j'ai entrevu que du bon

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile..._torrent_data/

----------


## Jalkar

l'enchantement "Volatile Dead destroys up to 3 additional Corpses"

montrueux !

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Ah putain le map stash tab.  :Manif: 

Bon 15 boules quand même.  ::cry::

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai des points à claquer vu que j'ai pris le supporter pack seeker  ::o:

----------


## Jalkar

http://poedb.tw/us/mod.php


si je lis bien le tableau, les ELDER/SHAPER mod, sont des mods hybrides :

"Socketed Gems are Supported by Level 18 Controlled Destruction
(53–56)% increased Spell Damage"

68	Prefix	1% increased Spell Damage per 10 Dexterity
68	Prefix	1% increased Spell Damage per 10 Intelligence
68	Prefix	1% increased Spell Damage per 10 Strength


Ca me semble tellement fumé...le RNG doit être violent pour équilibrer...

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais ça va être violent, à voir si on peut utiliser des currency dessus et à voir comment ça marche et comment ça drop

----------


## mentasm

Quelqu'un a un bon feedback sur le saboteur GC miner? J'aimerais tenter ça pour cette league.

----------


## Jalkar

> Quelqu'un a un bon feedback sur le saboteur GC miner? J'aimerais tenter ça pour cette league.


si tu aimes joués Mine c'est fort, voir même très fort (surtout avec les nouveaux Treshold Jewel) par contre faut aimer le Gameplay des mines

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Update du filter neversink en cours.

https://www.twitch.tv/neversink

つ ◕_◕ ༽つ NEVERSINK TAKE MY ENERGY ༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ

----------


## Kamikaze

Yeeeeeees

Je pouvais pas démarrer en toute sérénité sans le filtre à jour

----------


## Zbibam

J'aimerais faire un build basé sur Cremation, mais je suis vraiment nul en theorycraft.

Totem Unearth + GMP pour générer les corps ? Ou plutôt Desecrate + Spell cascade ?

Quelle ascendancy privilégier dans ces cas là ?

J'ai également pensé à utiliser un Saboteur pour Cluster Trap + Desecrate/Cremation. Mais aucune idée sur la viabilité du build.

Bref, je suis perdu. Des suggestions ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Trap detonate dead c'est fort et ça fonctionne bien dores et déjà, tu desecrate via cluster et tu detonate également via des traps (pour faire péter plein de corps en même temps), mais avec VD/Cremation y'a moyen que ce soit viable en self castant.

Maintenant effectivement je pense que ça serait plus fort de prendre une autre classe (que saboteur).

Totem unearth/desecrate faut voir parce que s'il cible un vieux mob à 10km ça va te mettre mal.

Donc je dirais Elementalist self cast (spell cascade) avec de la cast speed ou alors full totem qui desecrate/unearth et font tout péter à l'écran  :Bave:  en templar hiero, inqui ou scion

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et je pense que c'est totalement viable ouais les skills sont forts et scale d'eux même avec le niveau. Donc ça demande peu de stuff et c'est adaptable à toutes les sauces sans trop d'exigence en terme de classes

----------


## Zbibam

Merci pour ta réponse  ::lol:: 

Et pour totem Unearth avec Cremation/VD, chieftain est moins intéressant que hiero selon toi ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan Chieftain est carrément bien j'y avais pas pensé  ::o:

----------


## Aghen

Hello,

est ce que RF c'est toujours viable sur ce patch ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Bonjour,

Non.

Cordialement,

- - - Mise à jour - - -

(sinon ouais, y'a eu le nerf de RoTP mais rien d'autre à part ça, nan?)

----------


## Jalkar

> Hello,
> 
> est ce que RF c'est toujours viable sur ce patch ?


oui, il faut juste récup un peu plus de life regen qu'en 3.0 (mais toujours moins qu'en 2.6) donc ca doit tenir la route.
Check les video de pohx sur le sujet.



@Zbibam : si tu veux jouer avec des totems, ce que tu peux faire c'est un totem DD, et c'est toi qui cible ou tu pose des corps  ::): 
Tu as pas forcement besoin de jouer Ancestral bond, mais tu as des belles explosions de cadavre  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

pour RF, ya un boost dans le sens ou tous les mods de maps donnent du Packsize et pas que ceux qui t'empeche de run les map (regen / curse / max res / ...)

----------


## Kamikaze

5 go la maj, serveur d'update up

2 hours before ignition gentlemen

----------


## Leybi

Yo! Avec le succès qu'il a eu en Harbinger, j'ai mis à jour mon gdoc avec des builds starters pour la ligue Abyss (avec bcp de retard oui, j'étais censé le faire lundi passé  :tired:  ). Que 4 builds dont 3 totems malheureusement (désolé à ceux qui n'aiment pas les totems ahah), mais je vais potentiellement en rajouter avant le début de la ligue. D'ailleurs les starters 3.0 sont toujours d'actualité (je dirai à part le totem flameblast qui scale mal en late à cause du nerf ignite).

Comme d'hab c'est pas mes builds mais des starters venant de streamers/youtubeurs ou du forum off que j'agrège avec un lien rapide pour le tree et un résumé histoire de commencer à leveler sans lire des pages de builds.

----------


## Dirian

"There are 19477 people ahead of you in the queue."
il est 19h00...  ::O:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais bah te plains pas, j'étais dans les 1000 premiers et j'ai été déco en boucle à cause d'un bug qui vient d'être réglé

Résultat top 20000 bordel

----------


## Exureris

La même. J'étais à 1500 et maintenant 25K T_T

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon du coup j'arrête tout, on se revoit à la prochaine league

- - - Mise à jour - - -



Spoiler Alert! 


inb4 quelqu'un y a cru



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ah merde mais c'est 21 heures pas 20 heures

Ça chamboule tout mon planning

----------


## Psycho_Ad

25000ème et il est pas 20h.  :WTF:

----------


## Dirian

Bonne idée ca, je vais depoussierer mon chamboule-tout en attendant le up de la 3.1

----------


## CaMarchePas

> https://i.imgur.com/r95PPFG.png


Link ?  ::ninja::

----------


## CmtCousteau

Salut, est-ce qu'il y aurait des amateurs de Freezing Pulse ? J'essaye de me faire un build basé sur ce spell, je suis parti sur quelque chose comme ça : http://poeurl.com/bEQC
Pour la régénération de vie je pensais utilisé la potion Zerphi's Last Breath. Et du coup je pensais utiliser le Jewel qui augmente de 100% le coût en mana des sorts, ce qui ferait quelque chose comme 130-190 (avec 1 ou 2 jewels) de mana pour Freezing Pulse (avec les gemmes support).
Du coup est-ce qu'une défense basée uniquement sur de la vie + la potion sera suffisante ou pas ? Sinon je regardais pour utiliser de l’évasion et du dodge et partir sur Acrobatics avec les points restants.
Donc voilà, mon build est vraiment encore brouillon mais c'est pour présenter l'idée globale.

----------


## Farell

Ce moment où tu attends les 5 derniers % ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ce moment où tu comprends que les autres canards parlaient de la file d'attente ...

----------


## Exureris

Eeeeet c'est le premier crash xD

----------


## Farell

Je pourrais continuer avec ..... mais je voulais juste rager sur la déco et le retour dans la file d'attente ...

Edit : ok c'est général

----------


## pepito

Si y'a des intéressés, j'ai fais un script PS1 vite fait en attendant dans la file pour télécharger le dernier neversink: https://gist.github.com/nathan-l/9b7...63239dc60db388
Suffit de le mettre dans le dossier PoE ou y'a normalement les filtres (un truc genre Documents\My Games\Path of Exile).

----------


## CaMarchePas

Y'a pas mal de crash en chargeant les instances en groupes, sinon le reste a bien tenu là.

On a déjà croisé des fissures bien dégueulasses, ça promet en map / hc.

----------


## Kamikaze

Le nombre de petites updates graphiques fait tellement plaisir, rework act 1 coast & mud. Tolman est de retour. Nouveaux coffres

----------


## Husc

Y a quoi comme build sympa pour débuter? Car j'ai l'impression que tout les builds que j'essaie sont lent a se mettre en place et du coup long a trouver du fun.
Vu que je vais prendre part a cette nouvelle saison si je peux éviter de me refaire 34 fois l'acte 1 a 3 ça m'arrange car je les connais par coeur  :;): .

Merci d'avance si vous avez un build sympa pour débutant, cac, mage, ranger tout me convient du moment que c'est fun et efficace  :;): .

Merci

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Y a quoi comme build sympa pour débuter? Car j'ai l'impression que tout les builds que j'essaie sont lent a se mettre en place et du coup long a trouver du fun.
> Vu que je vais prendre part a cette nouvelle saison si je peux éviter de me refaire 34 fois l'acte 1 a 3 ça m'arrange car je les connais par coeur .
> 
> Merci d'avance si vous avez un build sympa pour débutant, cac, mage, ranger tout me convient du moment que c'est fun et efficace .
> 
> Merci


Y'en a des centaines, regarde sur le forum officiel et cherche cheap + begginer friendly. Pour de l'efficacité tout de suite un build sunder devrait faire l'affaire.

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a Leybi qui a posté un lien les pages d'avant aussi avec des guides

----------


## Leybi

Hop je reposte comme un sale  ::ninja:: 

Et si rien ne te plait y'a Lifting qui fait à chaque ligue une vidéo compil de builds, pareil chez Mathil

----------


## Kamikaze

RIP serveurs

----------


## Exureris

Ca permet de faire une pause.
Bon j'ai eu un coup de mou avec le lignthning tendrils mais depuis que j'ai mis la partie défensive du curse on hit et du CWDT ça marche mieux. Je suis rassuré :D.
Bon je mettais dis que je finirais l'acte 10 (en SC) ce soir mais ce ne sera pas possible je pense. Sûrement finir le 8 et au lit

----------


## Psycho_Ad

L'heure du dodo alors.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Je boude tout ceux qui vont dormir avant de passer 80

----------


## Greedy Cat

> Hop je reposte comme un sale


Yop tout le monde.
Je viens de regarder la liste, pourquoi il y a marqué :

! Les starters 3.0 (deuxième tab) sont toujours excellents (sauf totem flameblast)

Il me branchait bien, celui là, qu'est ce qu'il lui est arrivé au totem flameblast ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Yop tout le monde.
> Je viens de regarder la liste, pourquoi il y a marqué :
> 
> ! Les starters 3.0 (deuxième tab) sont toujours excellents (sauf totem flameblast)
> 
> Il me branchait bien, celui là, qu'est ce qu'il lui est arrivé au totem flameblast ?


Je n'ai pas regardé le build en question mais :
-totem flameblast c'est super long tant que t'as pas de fast cast très important
-le reflect ayant quasiment disparu du jeu (ie : hors maps/zones vaal), jouer flameblast à la main est safe, et violent  ::love::

----------


## Kamikaze

Kaom's Heart drop dans une T2  ::ninja::  HC

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Kaom's Heart drop dans une T2  HC


 :tired:

----------


## Husc

> Hop je reposte comme un sale 
> 
> Et si rien ne te plait y'a Lifting qui fait à chaque ligue une vidéo compil de builds, pareil chez Mathil


Waow cool merci je vais regarder du coté des builds Sunders!
J'ai fais un archer, un nécro, un shadow dans l'ancienne ligue, la j'ai bien envie de m'aventurer du coté d'un truc qui bourrine au cac. 

Merci a vous!  ::): 


Edit: Bon en fait je vais devoir attendre que le dll du patch soit terminé... Ça avance pas bien vite à 50k/s  ::(:

----------


## Leybi

> Yop tout le monde.
> Je viens de regarder la liste, pourquoi il y a marqué :
> 
> ! Les starters 3.0 (deuxième tab) sont toujours excellents (sauf totem flameblast)
> 
> Il me branchait bien, celui là, qu'est ce qu'il lui est arrivé au totem flameblast ?


En fait c'est le seul de la liste qui s'est pris un gros nerf (nerf de l'ignite en 3.0). Du coup j'osais pas le recommander à balle non plus  ::ninja::  Mais il reste tout à fait viable et même plus pour débuter et farmer les maps tranquillement... D'ailleurs je l'ai bcp joué en ligue Legacy et c'est mon perso favori ! Tu vas avoir plus de mal sur les boss endgame (l'ignite était une bonne partie des dégats sur les boss), mais si tu veux le jouer vas-y, ça reste un chouette build.

----------


## Greedy Cat

Yes, merci.
Du coup pas de changements entre 3.0 et 3.1!
J'ai commencé une witch flameblast en 3.0 avec pas mal de cast speed et ça m'avait bien plu.
J'ai aussi test vite fait en mode double totem avec un soul mantle et ça avait l'air encore plus violent. De plus on gagne en mobilité. 

Mais je vois pas mal de gens le déconseiller régulièrement.
Mais là, tu me redonnes envie.  ::wub::

----------


## Kamikaze

Le retour du retour sur la league:

Top 1000 en glad HC (lvl 82), uber lab fini (facetank facile), le choix du build (très défensif) qui me ralentit :/ on verra si ça va payer.

Le build (il est simple): Vu mes expériences passées avec Glad je me suis dis que tant qu'à faire des dps pourraves autant y aller à fond, et j'en profite pour combler les trous dans la défense en ayant beaucoup de phys reduction et de la chaos res (merci le nouveau dieu qui en rajoute d'ailleurs).

L'objectif c'est de jouer:
Oak en bandit
Storm Barrier
Phys reduction dans le tree
Arctic Armour
Determination
Chaos res + Life de l'arbre et autant que possible sur les gears

Blade Flurry en main skill et on se démerde pour faire des dps... c'est pas glorieux. Je vais essayer de compenser en jouant qu'un seul perso et en investissant dans du gros équipement bien sale.

Principal objectif serait une 1h sword qui tape dans les 400+

Également riposte + blind + curse on hit + enfeeble en défense

Lioneye Remorse en Shield et pour l'instant Ahn's Might en 1h Sword (plus gros phys dispo pour l'instant 320 dps)

Je compte sur les items elders, shaped et les abyss pour me filer le dps :/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et Lightning Coil en body armor, j'ai chatté une jeweller donc 5L

----------


## Ifit

Perso je suis parti sur un inqui volatile dead lvl 74 , le feeling est pas super pour l instant surtout dans les abysse ou il faut pas avoir de temps mort.

----------


## Jalkar

Je sais pas ce qu'ils ont fumées sur leur rare sur cette expansion, mais la vache !

et Blast cascade c'est drole  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon pendant que le serveur agonise, quelqu'un connait la diff' entre les mods shaped et les mods elder? J'ai envie de me craft une grosse épée qui tâche mais je sais pas sur quoi partir.

Sinon impatient d'avoir la liste des mods, effectivement ça a l'air dingue, mais les bons mods ont l'air sacrément rares.

Je viens aussi de capter que les abyss jewel se socket dans le tree...

Les builds élémentaires vont être fumés. Le flat damage est complètement dingue. Par contre j'ai maté, y'a pas trop l'équivalent en phys :/

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Tout est fumé sur cette 3.1. Ils ont complètement pété un cable.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais enfin tout est relatif, à côté de legacy league, heretic veil, soul strike, double dip, delirium etc. ça reste gentil

----------


## CaMarchePas

> https://i.redd.it/r80c3lioq4301.jpg
> 
> Je sais pas ce qu'ils ont fumées sur leur rare sur cette expansion, mais la vache !
> 
> et Blast cascade c'est drole


Dans le genre Zephy a pop une armure astral recover 5% max life on kill... comme la hache de kitava quoi !

----------


## Greedy Cat

Yop, les canards, ca existe un jewel ou un unique qui applique : minion modifiers applies to player instead of minion ?
un peu comme le Selfless Leadership (_Passives in Radius apply to Minions instead of you_ mais à l'envers)
J'ai vu un build qui parlait de ça mais impossible de retrouver, j'ai rêvé ou bien ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Yop, les canards, ca existe un jewel ou un unique qui applique : minion modifiers applies to player instead of minion ?
> un peu comme le Selfless Leadership (_Passives in Radius apply to Minions instead of you_ mais à l'envers)
> J'ai vu un build qui parlait de ça mais impossible de retrouver, j'ai rêvé ou bien ?


Tu confonds avec ça : https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/The_Scourge

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2041409 Les nouveaux uniques découverts jusqu'à présent.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon je viens de me faire 2 guardiens Elder, infos importantes:

1) C'est inutile de faire ça sur des maps low tier, le combat est facile, les drops sont merdiques. Ça donne juste une idée des mécaniques

2) Le Elder pop et pute le boss de votre map, puis crée un portail vers le guardien Elder, suffit d'aller sur la map ou les guardiens sont indiqués

3) J'ai fait le Constrictor (poison, phys) et le Purifier (phys) que du drop vraiment très très mauvais (tout invisible avec mon filtre :/) sur du T4

----------


## Ananas

> Bon je viens de me faire 2 guardiens Elder, infos importantes:
> 
> 1) C'est inutile de faire ça sur des maps low tier, le combat est facile, les drops sont merdiques. Ça donne juste une idée des mécaniques


C'est donc les memes gardiens, juste plus forts en fonction de la map ou tu les déclenche, c'est bien ca ?

Niveau max (i.e. à la place des gardiens du Shaper) je me serai attendu a ce qu'ils tapent plus fort, pour justement compenser le nouveau matos introduit qui est assez fumé, d'après les retours que j'ai lu...

----------


## Greedy Cat

> Tu confonds avec ça : https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/The_Scourge


Yes, c'est ça que j'avais vu. Merci

----------


## Exureris

> Le retour du retour sur la league:
> Top 1000 en glad HC (lvl 82), uber lab fini (facetank facile), le choix du build (très défensif) qui me ralentit :/ on verra si ça va payer.


Est-ce que tu aurais un lien vers ton build? Je connais pas du tout Glad et comme je voudrais tenter de faire du HC j'aimerais ne pas partir n'importe comment.

Sinon de mon côté en SC, mon perso ligthning tendrils se porte pas trop mal. J'ai eu un petit coup de mou vers l'acte 6 avec un stuff trop pourri et pas assez de défense. J'ai du modifier pour mettre du curse on hit + warlord et du CWDT. Depuis ça va mieux. Làl j'arrive à un nouveau palier de difficulté avec Kitava et le merciless lab (que je voulais faire avant la perte des résistances) mais j'ai eu de gros soucis de vie encore une fois. J'ai respé car j'avais pris trop tôt trop de nodes de crit, on va voir ce que ça va donner. PAs eu de gros loot encore  ::(:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ici: poe profile

Lvl 87. Pour l'instant en map je joue hatred et herald of ash. 6k life, j'approche la chaos res positive, environ 10k armure (sans determination).

J'avance sans acheter de map pour le moment T9-T8, on verra si je passe le mur T10 tout seul ou si je dois acheter

----------


## cailloux

J'ai toujours p as mon matos  ::cry::

----------


## Zbibam

Au final, j'ai fait un Inquisitor Desecrate + Cremation, tout en self cast.

Lvl 82, 4k5 life avec MoM 1k5 mana. Pour l'instant je roule sur du T6 avec un 4L seulement. J'ai loot une Carcass Jack quasi perfect roll, ça aide  ::wub:: 

Au début, j'utilisais Cremation sur les rares et boss et Volatile Dead sur une Nycta's pour clear, mais je n'utilise plus que Cremation avec Increased AoE et GMP, ça clean déjà bien assez vite.

J'hésite à virer Warlord's Mark en CwDT et le remplacer par Assassin's Mark, si quelqu'un a un avis sur la question.

En tout cas, un vrai plaisir sur les abyss !

----------


## Kamikaze

Nouvelle map, Pillars of Arun. Sympathique sans trop de folie, map T7 facile. Mais les différences de niveaux, encore plus grandes que sur ramparts, promettent peut-être de nouveaux décors très jolis.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Bon elle est bien sympa cette league, fumé certes mais fun, y'a du lootsplosion, y'a des gros fights et de la densité de mobs donc saytop.  :;): 

Pour l'instant mon build Inqui EO/MoM avec le nouveau tendrils fonctionne plutôt très bien, ça tanke fort et ça dps assez violent, on va voir ce que ça donne une fois rentré dans les maps. Sinon à part ça, je viens de dropper une tabula rasa, comment dire que pour un league start en SSF je suis joie.  :Bave:

----------


## Husc

Vous pensez quoi d'un build Glacial Cascade Mine? Je suis tombé dessus sur une vidéo explicative et ça a l'air chouette et plutôt efficace? C'est un builds long a se mettre en place ou c'est vite efficace?

----------


## walkthisway

Bonjour,

Ca fait un certain que je n'ai pas joué, du coup avec la refonte des actes je me demandais si il fallait attendre une progression particulière avant d'utiliser les pièces d'argent de navali, avant je les stockais et attendais d'être au dernier seuil de difficulté....

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Bonjour,
> 
> Ca fait un certain que je n'ai pas joué, du coup avec la refonte des actes je me demandais si il fallait attendre une progression particulière avant d'utiliser les pièces d'argent de navali, avant je les stockais et attendais d'être au dernier seuil de difficulté....


Tu as raison, gardes les pour la fin.  ::):

----------


## walkthisway

Très bien, merci. Et sinon poetrade c'est toujours d'actualité?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Très bien, merci. Et sinon poetrade c'est toujours d'actualité?


Oui, y'a juste quelques soucis avec la 3.1 qui fait que parfois les online ne s'affichent plus ou quelques lag server/trade, mais ça marche encore et j'arrive à vendre mon stuff.

----------


## Kamikaze

Marche très bien poe trade

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon chui méga content j'ai trouvé comment donner de l'âme à mon build.

J'étais pas mega satisfait du feeling et en plus ça sentait le truc bancale, c'est tanky mais faible dps et le build exploite aucune synergie.

Du coup en creusant j'ai trouvé la combinaison parfaite et en quelques points de respec c'était réglé:

Ahn's Heritage

Onslaught et +3% max à toutes les resitances quand on a pas d'endurance charge.

Du coup j'ai rajouté 2 Fragility dans mon tree (-1 endurance charge)

Et j'ai respec mon gladiator pour prendre  "Outmatch and Outlast".

Au final l'opération est rentable et j'ai enfin la sensation de jouer un build avec une âme  ::lol:: 

Ça va dans mon optique défense avec les max res et la physical damage reduction, et en plus je gagne en dps avec le 10% more damage quand j'ai des frenzy et Onslaught qui est actif en permanence.

D'ailleurs Onslaught permet de jouer Kaom's Root tout en ayant une bonne movement speed.

Le pied.

Me manque plus qu'une épée à gros dps et ça sera vraiment très très clean, pour l'instant je joue Ahn's Might, juste pour son Physical DPS.

Le perso mis à jour (89): POE Profile

----------


## thomzon

Bien joué ça, une petite vidéo à l'occasion ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Pourquoi pas  ::o:  un truc à voir en particulier ?

----------


## Jalkar

> Bon chui méga content j'ai trouvé comment donner de l'âme à mon build.
> 
> J'étais pas mega satisfait du feeling et en plus ça sentait le truc bancale, c'est tanky mais faible dps et le build exploite aucune synergie.
> 
> Du coup en creusant j'ai trouvé la combinaison parfaite et en quelques points de respec c'était réglé:
> 
> Ahn's Heritage
> 
> Onslaught et +3% max à toutes les resitances quand on a pas d'endurance charge.
> ...


Tu peux te rajouter Ahn's Contempt pour jouer avec le set complet  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

En vrai si y'avait même un petit intérêt je l'aurais fait pour le facteur cool mais ça a vraiment rien à voir le casque haha

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Enfin il est pas mal mais c'est juste la galère absolue de l'exploiter en démarrant duelist

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon j'ai fini les guardiens Elder en map low tier, intérêt 0 à moins de vouloir découvrir les mécaniques (ce qui est déjà pas mal)

Je tente l'Elder sur du T3, j'espère que c'est pas un piège à con...

Inb4 rip

----------


## Jalkar

> En vrai si y'avait même un petit intérêt je l'aurais fait pour le facteur cool mais ça a vraiment rien à voir le casque haha
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Enfin il est pas mal mais c'est juste la galère absolue de l'exploiter en démarrant duelist
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Bon j'ai fini les guardiens Elder en map low tier, intérêt 0 à moins de vouloir découvrir les mécaniques (ce qui est déjà pas mal)
> ...


Ca aurait un interêt s'il ne te fallait pas 3 jewel -1 power charge pour l'exploiter complètement

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon j'ai tué The Elder en map blanche, et d'après l'achievement en fait c'est simplement un tier de Elder par tier de map quoi (blanc, jaune, rouge, guardiens)

C'était assez facile mais je manque grave de dps du coup c'était lent.

Il faut tuer les adds car sinon y'a une degen physique au sol, mega relou.

À voir comment les dégâts progressent en map jaune, c'est la grosse inconnue, et le pool de vie des adds. Si tu tues pas les adds tu dois totalement abandonner le combat, tu peux pas te permettre de rester sur la degen et y'a plus un seul endroit sans degen

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'ai drop les gants, donc pas totalement inutile

----------


## thomzon

Pour la vidéo, je sais pas simplement une petite map pour avoir un aperçu du feeling du build.
Je n'ai aussi jamais joué en HC sur PoE donc je suis curieux de voir comment tu avances dans une map pas trop facile  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est upload dans 10 minutes

----------


## thomzon

Le service  ::wub::

----------


## Kamikaze

Je montre les items & skill en début de vidéo puis je lance la map
Passive tree dans la description

J'ai plus de map red donc j'ai run ce que j'avais de plus gros, une T9 Vault, rare corrupted avec des mods relativement sales, monster damage, minus max resistance, monster crit et autres joyeusetés.




- - - Mise à jour - - -

PS: 3:42

----------


## cotueur

> PS: 3:42


Le moment où tu as faillis mourir ?  ::ninja:: 

Ca arrive souvent ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Rare, je passe souvent mid life sur les gros hits mais rarement aussi bas.

----------


## Greedy Cat

Bien joué !
aaah ça donne envie. Je jouais uniquement HC au début de PoE.
Et puis un jour, je me suis dit que çà serait bien de voir le late game, aussi  :^_^: 

Il y a beaucoup de monde qui joue HC dans la guilde ?

----------


## thomzon

Merci pour la vidéo, très intéressant. Un peu plus "pâtaud" que ce à quoi je m'attendais, mais j'imagine que ça va avec la solidité nécessaire pour le HC.

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est surtout que mon build est pourrave (très) niveau clear speed, enfin je suis quand même top 300 avec donc y'a pire j'imagine.

J'ai quasiment 0 dps mis à part mon 5L en fait, et mon arme est pas ouf. En plus je joue fortify dans le 5L, donc vraiment en dessous des builds classiques

En HC on est 4/5 très régulier je dirais (enfin que je connais). Y'a Plop, ISDP, Nuray et moi souvent co', après y'a d'autres canards HC mais j'oublie les pseudos :/

----------


## Greedy Cat

Yes. Et vous jouez en groupe ou plutôt solo ?
Je suis déjà mort en solo, sans avoir rien capté, vu les pics de dégats dans ce jeu, alors j'imagine qu'en groupe ça doit être tendu, parfois.

Et en cas de RIP, vous faites des PL, ou c'est à la dure ?
A diablo, un PL lvl 0 -> 70 ça se fait en 10 minutes, mais là PoE, c'est pas la même, il me semble.

Enfin, je suppose. Je ne sais pas trop en fait, je reprends le jeu après une longue pause.
Et j'ai surtout joué dans mon coin, donc je connais pas trop la "meta" HC/multi

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça veut dire quoi PL (power leveling)? On joue plutot solo mais j'ai déjà groupé plusieurs fois avec des canards pour le leveling ou autre, suffit de demander!

Quand je rip je remonte un perso en HC, ça prend environ 10-11 heures pour arriver vers les maps avec du stuff de lvling (ça coute pas grand chose, une dizaine de chaos et t'es large). 7 heures quand je suis vraiment chaud avec un build de leveling pensé à l'avance

Bon sinon lvl 90  ::lol:: 

Par contre le nouvel unique Poet's Pen me chauffe beaucoup trop... Je crois que je vais en monter un et laisser le Gladiator en standby... Ou claquer de la thune pour upgrade le gladiator?

RHAAAA JE SAIS PAS

----------


## Jalkar

levellé jusqu'au map se fait à la "main" pas de PL possible (trop d'écart de niveau pour gagner de l'xp).

A la limite c'est peut être possible avec un type qui mets tous les monstres à 1 pv très vite (sans les tuer grace au gants Southound) et tu passes derrière pour les buter.

Pour la durée du levelling, ca dépend énormement de l'expérience et du "rush" que tu fais,

ca va de 6h pour les plus rapide, à beaucoup plus^^ (perso je ne me considère pas comme lent, mais en 11h je suis acte 7)

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon j'ai craqué je viens de niquer ma thune sur 2 poet's pen.

Apparemment ça a l'air OP avec "Spirit Eater" du necro et tu cast unearth + un spell qui consume (volatile dead ou autre)

----------


## Jalkar

> Bon j'ai craqué je viens de niquer ma thune sur 2 poet's pen.
> 
> Apparemment ça a l'air OP avec "Spirit Eater" du necro et tu cast unearth + un spell qui consume (volatile dead ou autre)


Ca doit être OP sur pas mal de spell  ::): 

Mjolner style  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Putain et moi qui métais juré de pas reroll sur cette league, me voilà pris dans le vortex infini de l'expérimentation D:

- - - Mise à jour - - -

bon 2 persos et C'EST TOUT

Promis, pas plus

----------


## Kamikaze

Ok c'est fumé.

Je fais une vidéo.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je montre les links à la fin

----------


## Jalkar

tu aurais pas interêt à jouer Frenzy plutôt ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Je suis niveau 12 dans la vidéo.

Je viens d'équiper Frenzy là.

Et Spell Cascade. Meilleur reroll ever.

Je pense que je vais jouer CI, Kinetic Blast ou Frenzy, avec Knockback, ça va être violent

----------


## Greedy Cat

Merci pour vos réponses.
ça a l'air fun Poet's Pen, tu nous fera un retour. 
Moi aussi j'ai la rerollite aigue à chaque fois.

Edit : ah j avais posté avant les vidéos, je vais regarder ça.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais très drôle pour lvl en tout cas. Mais aucune idée de quoi faire de vraiment puissant. Je vais rester sur Volatile Dead pour l'instant. Pas d'idée de passive tree non plus.

Je pense passer CI juste pour le fun. Et utiliser Knockback pour me protéger, mais à part ça je sais pas.

Glacial Cascade me tente

----------


## Kamikaze

Ok j'ai l'idée.

Hybride Life + ES. Necromancer. Spirit Offering. Glacial Cascade, Bladefall. Jewel Glacial Cascade en phys. Discipline.

Un truc du genre pour l'arbre

https://poeplanner.com/AAsAAPUACzMAA...H0AQMNDg8AAAA=

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le but c'est d'atteindre 4 Aps et de coller unearth (ou spell cascade desecrate) + spirit offering en plus des 2 skills d'attaque dans poet's pen

Sinon je pars sur VD + Unearth + Spirit Offering si le truc d'au dessus est trop bancal

- - - Mise à jour - - -

M A P 

S T A S H

T A B

 ::lol:: 

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2043782

----------


## ERISS

> MAP STASH TAB


Bien sûr ça marche pour le coffre de guilde aussi  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon bah après environ 6 heures de jeu le constat est clair  ::ninja:: 

Poet's Pen c'est très marrant mais c'est pas mon style, enfin j'ai rien trouvé comme combinaison qui me fasse un gros coup de coeur. Top pour level en tout cas.

Et LE vrai coup de coeur dans cette affaire c'est volatile dead.

Donc je vais sûrement respec la witch en elementalist si jamais je la retouche (c'est pas dit  ::ninja:: )

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et du coup je me suis ruiné pour rien  ::ninja::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> M A P 
> 
> S T A S H
> 
> T A B
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2043782


Yep du coup ben je ne sais pas trop quoi ils ne sont pas capable de faire, l'an prochain on aura des options de guilde, avec le hideout enregistré et chargeable, un hideout de guilde, l'an d'après on aura des classes avec choix du sexe par ce que même si c'est compliqué et que ça coûterait cher, ben ils peuvent le faire, en même temps on aura accès à des mutations ou des métamorphoses par ce que ça aussi ils pourraient le faire même si ça coûte cher et que c'est compliqué !  ::ninja:: 

En plus y'a même une option pour trier les maps des anciennes versions, bon je vais pas acheter deux ou trois tabs pour trier ce que j'ai en standard, mais déjà on peut trier les maps d'avant 3.0 en standard et récupérer les maps actuelles sur un nouveau stash.  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Wabon? Il se passe quoi quand tu mets une vieille map?  ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Euh c'est où l'option? Chez moi les vieilles map rentrent absolument pas :/

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Haaaan la nostalgie quand tu cliques droit tu peux voir les anciennes version  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon je viens de tenter de craft une 1H sword.

J'ai niqué 300 alts et il s'est absolument rien passé  :B):

----------


## thomzon

Trop bien la map stash tab, c'était une vrai torture de les ranger !

----------


## Redlight

Hey les canards !

J'ai donc lancé un nouveau perso pour cette ligue. Un maraudeur pour débuter, une classe mono-stat sera plus facile pour débuter. Ne connaissant pas les gemmes/aptitudes (je ne sais plus comment on dit). Je me suis dit que j'allais partir un une philosophie de build. J'imaginais donc un truc hache à 2 main, saignement, drain, utilisation vie à la place du mana. Mais je me posait plusieurs question .

- La compétence qui diminue permet de stacker les saignements jusqu'à 8 mais de les diminuer des moitiés, on est d'accord que c'est intéressant car au bout de 3 stacks je fais plus de dommage que sans ?
- A quelle vitesse les stack s'applique ?
- Le drain de vie s'applique t-il au saignement ?
- A quelle vitesse le drain de vie tick t-il ?

Je suppose qu'un build tourbillon doit être intéressant avec ce genre de philosophie mais ça me motive pas trop (trop proche de mon expérience D3). Du coup je verrai quelle aptitude prendre au fil de l'eau.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais Crimson dance c'est rentable si t'as une attaque speed élevée (ou du multi hit) et de bonnes chance to bleed. La durée d'un bleed c'est 5 secondes. Si tu en stack plusieurs bah t'en a plusieurs qui font des dégâts en même temps.

Le life leech marche pas avec les dégâts secondaires, seulement les hits que tu fais

Le life leech est plus ou moins rapide selon ton life leech rate tu verras ça trainer dans l'arbre

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Life Leech rate modifier raises a character's leech cap, calculated as (Maximum Life * (0.20 + #% of maximum Life per second to maximum Life Leech rate) ). Normally a character with 5,000 life can only leech health at a maximum rate of 1,000 per second (5000 * 0.20 = 1000) regardless of how many leech instances they have and what rate they individually regain life. If that character gains 5% of maximum Life per second to maximum Life Leech rate, such as from the notable Vitality Void, they will be able to leech up to 1,250 life per second. (5000 * (0.20 + 0.05) = 1250)

----------


## Jalkar

je pense que ca dépend si tu sais knockback ton ennemi ou pas (si tu knockback il est considéré comment en mouvement, et donc prend un bonus de dégats du bleed)
les stack s'applique à la vitesse de ton attack speed et de ta chance to bleed.
Le drain (leech ?) s'applique sur le HIT qui va applique le bleed, mais pas sur le bleed en lui même
Le leech c'est un %age de ton HIT qui est appliqué, le tick est basé sur ta vie max et sur ton leech rate

plus d'info : 
LEECH : http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...edia.com/Leech
BLEED : http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...edia.com/Bleed

----------


## Redlight

Ah, ça compromet un peu mon idée de build sans l'utilisation du tourbillon...

Merci pour les infos je vais voir ce que je peux faire.

----------


## thomzon

Dites ya que chez moi que le wiki PoE déconne à fond ?

----------


## Jalkar

> Dites ya que chez moi que le wiki PoE déconne à fond ?


non il déconne à fond.

Pour ca que les liens que j'ai filer sont via le google cache  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Il est mort, z'ont interdit un plugin sur lequel était basé le wiki apparemment

----------


## Dirian

le wiki, quelques info sur le pourquoi du comment, descendez un poil la discussion, 2 admin parlent du probleme:
https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile/comments/7j6bmd/%E3%81%A4_%E3%81%A4_wiki_team_take_my_energy_%E3%8  1%A4_%E3%81%A4/dr4fpec/

----------


## Yshuya

J'ai pas le temps pour la 3.1 mais j'aimerais acheté des objets pour essayer deux trois builds en standard. 

Existe-t-il un moyen pour trouver les gens qui sont connecté uniquement en standard ?

----------


## Kamikaze

POE Trade, league standard

----------


## Yshuya

> POE Trade, league standard


La moitié des gens connectés le sont sur des perso abyss et n'ont pas  désactivé leur tab de vente en standard, non ?

----------


## Jalkar

> La moitié des gens connectés le sont sur des perso abyss et n'ont pas  désactivé leur tab de vente en standard, non ?


La migration Ligue > Standard désactive les stashs

----------


## Yshuya

> La migration Ligue > Standard désactive les stashs


Ok donc c'est juste que les gens répondent pas ! Merci pour l'info.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Le jeu transfert les messages automatiquement vers le perso connecté quand tu whispes, et à ce que je sache les sites de trade listent le nom de perso actuellement connecté sur un compte et pas le perso correspondant à la ligue. Donc tu ne peux même pas /whois le perso correspondant.
Donc soit tu whispes les gens en espérant qu'ils te répondent ou soient dispo pour changer de ligue, soit tu vas faire joujou sur ce système super pratique qu'est le channel trade. Enjoy !

----------


## Exureris

De mon côté mon perso Ligthning Tendrils m'a un peu ennuyé et je n'ai pas trouvé ça si ouf que ça, à tel point que j'ai switché sur storm call que je trouve plus rigolo.
Bref du coup motivé par les prouesses des canards j'ai commencé un perso en HC. Un gladiateur, je pioche dans ce qu'a montré Kamikaze et ce qu'il y a sur le forum officiel. Merci au canard (j'ai oublié le nom) qui m'a filé des items hier soir. Je ne peux pas encore tout porter (pour le coup j'avance tout doucement pour ne pas mourir par inattention comme ça m'arrive tellement souvent en SC  ::P:  ) mais c'est super sympa ! En plus j'ai looté un bouclier de Perandus donc là je suis paré !

----------


## Kamikaze

C'était moi gros sac!

----------


## Jalkar

> De mon côté mon perso Ligthning Tendrils m'a un peu ennuyé et je n'ai pas trouvé ça si ouf que ça, à tel point que j'ai switché sur storm call que je trouve plus rigolo.!


Perso je joue les deux en même temps ^^

LT je l'ai mis dans une wand +2 et ca fait vraiment mal  ::): 
ST je l'ai sur un 5L spell cascade ou Conc Effect pour pouvoir taper à distance.

En inquisiteur ca tourne bien (je roule/facetank tout pour le moment)

----------


## bobmachine

Salut à tous !

Vous etes sacrément rapide pour avoir, en un week-end, finit le jeu et être passé 80 ! Pour ma part j'ai commencé les cartes hier soir et je me trouve déjà vachement rapide ^^

Alors je voudrai remercier grandement la personne qui m'a conseillé scorching ray. C'est juste génial comme sort, j'ai trouvé un build bien fun, y a un nouvel unique "balefire" qui fait office d'un SR lvl 25 avec 3 links, c'est une tuerie. Je fais un petit 360° avec mon rayon, tout le monde crament et crevent. Je suis pas mort sur Kitava, j'ai suivi les conseils d'un autre canard et fais le labyrinth merciless avant d'etre en merciless. Les 3 clefs, izaro qui crevent sans rien dire, argus pareil (même si avec un seul coup de sa part je me suis retrouvé avec 1 pv). C'est la premiere fois que je pars sur un personnage qui a autant de facilité j'en reviens pas !!
Mon skill pour bouger, shield charge, juste génial, j'ai plus les soucis du flame dash (alors que c'est essentiellement la meme chose, c'est étrange quand on y pense) pas besoin de numlock trick. Par contre faut éviter les cailloux, petits et gros.
J'ai pu me venger du boss Rhoa. Je l'ai enragé et tué en ne mourrant qu'une fois quand il lui restait moins d'1% de vie, non seulement ça fait du bien de se venger de cette saloperie qui m'a fait abandonné le jeu mais en plus il me fait me rendre compte qu'il me manque de la regen mana.
J'ai drop un exalt, je me sens tellement riche ! Faut que j'achete une armure avec plein d'armure histoire de, c'est bien d'avoir 75% aux resistances elem, mais avec 20% sur le physique on meurt tout aussi vite ^^

Bref, je progresse plus qu'avant, c'est fun et ça fait plaisir.

Petite question, faire une map non identifié, c'est utile ? c'est bénéfique ? ou ça ne sert à rien d'autre qu'économiser un scroll ?

A bientot !

----------


## Kamikaze

Bonus de drop si unid (pas identifié)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Alors je voudrai remercier grandement la personne qui m'a conseillé scorching ray.


Tu peux m'envoyer le paiement par chèque, sinon j'accepte les exalts aussi

----------


## Exureris

> C'était moi gros sac!


Haha désolé j'ai du mal à faire le lien entre le channel de la guilde et le forum  :Facepalm:  ::P: 
Encore merci en tout cas !




> LT je l'ai mis dans une wand +2 et ca fait vraiment mal 
> ST je l'ai sur un 5L spell cascade ou Conc Effect pour pouvoir taper à distance.
> 
> En inquisiteur ca tourne bien (je roule/facetank tout pour le moment)


J'ai sûrement dû mal me débrouiller. Bon là en plus je viens de finir Kitava act10 donc mes résistances ont pris une claque et du coup je douille. Mais Izaro en merciless c'était clairement impossible pour moi de faire sa phase 3 en mode LT. (bon pas de bol en plus 2 jours d'affilé c'était avec la salle remplie de pics qui montent quand tu passes dessus. Pas pratique pour du channeling)

----------


## Jalkar

> J'ai sûrement dû mal me débrouiller. Bon là en plus je viens de finir Kitava act10 donc mes résistances ont pris une claque et du coup je douille. Mais Izaro en merciless c'était clairement impossible pour moi de faire sa phase 3 en mode LT. (bon pas de bol en plus 2 jours d'affilé c'était avec la salle remplie de pics qui montent quand tu passes dessus. Pas pratique pour du channeling)



Je suis à la bourre  ::): 
Je viens de passer Arakali et le Lab Cruel (Izi les 2)
Peut être que mes dps vont tirer la tronche arrivé plus haut je verrai  ::): 

Mon perso : http://poe-profile.info/profile/Jalkar (https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...yPantsAreDirty) 
(j'ai payé 1C par wand et c'est la seule dépense que j'ai eu, mais j'ai vendu un essence worm pour 19c ^^)

Je compte jouer l'armure Inpusla
Le tree planifié (www.poeurl.com/bFTC) (c'est celui de Malthil mais plus bas level)
(En théorie pour boost inpulsa il faudra que je switch des spell dmg pour du lightning dmg)

en théorie le build est très basique et je peux jouer n'importe quel spell crit  ::):

----------


## alogos

> Hey les canards !
> 
> J'ai donc lancé un nouveau perso pour cette ligue. Un maraudeur pour débuter, une classe mono-stat sera plus facile pour débuter. Ne connaissant pas les gemmes/aptitudes (je ne sais plus comment on dit). Je me suis dit que j'allais partir un une philosophie de build. J'imaginais donc un truc hache à 2 main, saignement, drain, utilisation vie à la place du mana. Mais je me posait plusieurs question .
> 
> - La compétence qui diminue permet de stacker les saignements jusqu'à 8 mais de les diminuer des moitiés, on est d'accord que c'est intéressant car au bout de 3 stacks je fais plus de dommage que sans ?
> - A quelle vitesse les stack s'applique ?
> - Le drain de vie s'applique t-il au saignement ?
> - A quelle vitesse le drain de vie tick t-il ?
> 
> Je suppose qu'un build tourbillon doit être intéressant avec ce genre de philosophie mais ça me motive pas trop (trop proche de mon expérience D3). Du coup je verrai quelle aptitude prendre au fil de l'eau.


Il n'existe pas de vitesse ni de tick dans le jeu. Le Saignement fait des dégâts sur la durée. À chaque frame que le jeu t'affiche, les points de vie du monstre est rafraîchit en fonction du temps écoulé depuis la dernière frame. Pareil pour le Drain.
Pour savoir combien de dégât fait le Saignement, il faut savoir que le Saignement est une Altération qui détermine les dégâts par seconde comme étant de 70% de tes dégâts Physique d'Altération (faut enlever les dégâts d'Arme/Projectile/Aire/Attaqie dans la formule de tes dégâts d'Attaque classique) et 210% à la place si la cible se déplace. Donc c'est assez bourrin au début et si tu fais gaffe à prendre des bonus qui s'applique toujours au Saignement par la suite.

----------


## cailloux

Mon colis retour pour ma CG HS est toujours pas arrivé à destination, je suis pas pret de jouer  ::cry::

----------


## Exureris

J'ai un build relativement similaire mais comme je le pensais j'ai mal calculé et je suis allé chercher trop de dégats trop vite et donc pas assez de nodes de vie ça m'a pénalisé une fois arrivé à l'acte 9/10.

----------


## thomzon

Pour rassurer les lents, je suis lents aussi, commencé vendredi soir dès la sortie, je suis à peine à la moitié de l'acte 7.

Le gros avantage c'est que je peux leveller en profitant du coffre de guilde  ::):

----------


## bobmachine

Kamikaze, j'ai une idée, tu fais crever ton perso et on en reparle en standard ! Bonne idée non ? Et puis ça t'apprendra à jouer safe avec un pseudo pareil.

Ça me fait penser. Mon coffre commencer à déborder d'unique en tout genre, ce serai intéressant que je les affiche ici ? Comme vous m'êtes sympathique je vous laisse choisir le prix, essayer juste de pas m'enfler. Enfin, même si vous me dites oui je ne saurai pas comment vous les link :D

----------


## Kamikaze

La majorité de tes uniques vaut pas une cacahuète sur le marché (ça veut pas dire qu'ils sont inutiles, genre sur mon build gladiator lvl 90 HC, 2 de mes uniques valent rien, Ahn's Might et Ahn's Heritage).

Si t'as un truc de valeur ça peut être intéressant de poster mais y'a ce gros cocu de Niko qui a drop Shavronne Wrapping et perso j'ai drop Kaom's Heart en début de league, donc on est déjà lassé affres du luxe et de la richesse  :Cigare: 

Par contre si tu droppes une ceinture qui s'appelle Headhunter tu m'envoies un message privé avant de venir poster, merci

Sinon tu peux en parler sur le chat de guilde ou mettre ça dans le coffre de guilde

Tu peux voir le prix sur poe.trade

Et pas besoin de link, poste juste le nom de l'unique

----------


## Jalkar

> J'ai un build relativement similaire mais comme je le pensais j'ai mal calculé et je suis allé chercher trop de dégats trop vite et donc pas assez de nodes de vie ça m'a pénalisé une fois arrivé à l'acte 9/10.


avec les quêtes secondaires tu as 15/20 point de respect "gratuit", tu peux aller chercher de la vie/défense supplémentaire sans trop de soucis  ::):

----------


## cailloux

Bon je joue quand même (avec la CG intégré à la CM, oui ça pique les yaux sa mère)...

Les loots des abyss c'est n'imp : à the ledges j'ai déjà drop une tabula rasa, un asenath marks et deux autres uniques...

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Les loots des abyss c'est n'imp : à the ledges j'ai déjà drop une tabula rasa, un asenath marks et deux autres uniques...


Non en fait t'es juste un gros chattard.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ouais

----------


## Enyss

> Non en fait t'es juste un gros chattard.


Le chat-tard, c'est le cousin de celui qui vit dans un chat-tôt? Et le frère du chat t'y ment?

----------


## bobmachine

Purée vous m'avez déprimé à me dire que tout ce que j'ai vaut pas un copec, j'ai fais un tour sur poe.ninja c'est triste, 1 coffre rempli de choses qui valent même pas 1chaos. Et pourtant j'ai toujours ce petit moment de jouer quand je vois un unique tomber.

Un chat de quoi ? Dans un coffre de quoi ? ;p

Headhunter je garde ! Il parait que c'est rigolo quand on va assez vite  :^_^:

----------


## cailloux

Désolé les Dudes...

Mais c'est cool quand même.

----------


## Husc

Vous pensez que je pourrais rentrer dans la guilde des canards? Je joue pas souvent, mais j'aime bien passer de temps en temps passer un moment essayé de comprendre le jeu :D.

J'ai eu envie de faire un build à ma sauce, j'ai eu l'idée de faire un build Lightning Tendril Totem, j'ai fais à l'instant mon PoE Planner, j'espère que ça donnera un truc sympa à jouer. Dans l'idée c'est de jouer avec le rayon électriques pour faire des sortes de zones ou les monstres sont obligés de passer pour les dézinguer. J'ai hâte d'essayer tout ça!  ::): 
Je vous mets le lien du build si vous pouvez jeter un œil voir si tout cela à l'air cohérent. J'ai pas regarder du côté du matos car je n'y connais certainement pas assez mais l'idée me plait d'essayer un truc je vais voir quel skills je vais pouvoir accorder avec. J'ai hâte!  ::): 

https://poeplanner.com/AAsAAO8ACyUAA...4rJgOaAAAAAAA=

----------


## Kamikaze

Faut donner ton pseudo ingame pour une invit

Et m'envoyer 2ex par la poste

----------


## Husc

> Faut donner ton pseudo ingame pour une invit
> 
> Et m'envoyer 2ex par la poste


Husc c'est mon petit templier. Je t'envoie ça dès que je rentre du job alors  ::):

----------


## Jalkar

> Vous pensez que je pourrais rentrer dans la guilde des canards? Je joue pas souvent, mais j'aime bien passer de temps en temps passer un moment essayé de comprendre le jeu :D.
> 
> J'ai eu envie de faire un build à ma sauce, j'ai eu l'idée de faire un build Lightning Tendril Totem, j'ai fais à l'instant mon PoE Planner, j'espère que ça donnera un truc sympa à jouer. Dans l'idée c'est de jouer avec le rayon électriques pour faire des sortes de zones ou les monstres sont obligés de passer pour les dézinguer. J'ai hâte d'essayer tout ça! 
> Je vous mets le lien du build si vous pouvez jeter un œil voir si tout cela à l'air cohérent. J'ai pas regarder du côté du matos car je n'y connais certainement pas assez mais l'idée me plait d'essayer un truc je vais voir quel skills je vais pouvoir accorder avec. J'ai hâte! 
> 
> https://poeplanner.com/AAsAAO8ACyUAA...4rJgOaAAAAAAA=


"112% increased maximum Life"

You will die  ::): 

Tu prends "Divine Guidance" du Hierophant mais tu n'as pas pris Mind over Matter, tu vas juste te faire siphoner ton mana que tu n'auras pas très élevé.

Globalement il faut que tu regarde le "gain" que t'apporte les noeuds. PAr exemple tu as 2 noeud à 5% life sur le grande rectangle de life autour de "Constitution". Alors que si tu les vires et que tu prends les deux noeuds qui mène à "Cruel preparation" tu gagne 15% life et 5% all res


Si tu veux jouer Mom je te conseille d'aller chercher le noeud "Heart and Soul" également  ::): 

un truc comme ca www.poeurl.com/bF2u me semble plus stable (loin d'être parfait, et réflechis en 2min ^^)

edit : au passage avec Ancestral bond tu peux avoir 2 totem, avec Hierophant un 3e mais je ne sais pas s'il est pertinent. Tu auras peut être plus interêt à jouer Inquisiteur pour profiter du crit qui ignore les res.

Après leHierophant est très intéressant avec les item elder/shaper

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon j'ai laissé tombé ma Witch Poet's Pen donc (et j'ai revendu tout son stuff haha), marrant le playstyle caster est vraiment pas pour moi, je me lasse trop vite.

Et du coup je suis revenu vers mon gladiator adoré  ::wub::  cette petite pause a ravivé la flamme.

Et je me suis découvert une putain d'addiction: Les run d'Uber Lab.

C'est incroyable à quel point c'est rentable, je fais des full runs (tous les darkshrine, argus, toutes les silvers door, tous les gauntlets et puzzle) et j'ai jamais été riche aussi vite.

Le build est parfaitement adapté, je peux facetank Izaro assez tranquille, le seul truc qui me ferait reculer ça serait vulnerability curse.

Je m'en suis mis plein les fouilles  ::lol::  c'est jouissif, je vais faire ça jusqu'à ce que je me lasse mais j'ai déjà niqué une soirée entière là-dessus et j'ai qu'une envie c'est de recommencer!

Sinon j'ai atteins le T13 grâce à mes runs d'Uber Lab, et je viens de découvrir un truc un peu chiant, la curse vulnerability fait bleed maintenant, donc quand tu roll une map avec Vulne tu prends vraiment, vraiment très cher.

Du coup j'ai du abandonner une Caldera (T13) que j'avais roll rare corrupt très salement, avec notamment vulné. Il m'a fallu 5 minutes pour percuter, ça me rendait fou.

----------


## thomzon

Tiens comment vous faites pour accumuler les goddess offering ? Acheté et rentabiliser sur chaque run ou bien farmée ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Je choppe les trials que je vois en map, souvent un run d'uber lab peut te redonner une offering, et sinon je les achète.

C'est hyper rentable à acheter, un run te rembourse largement

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Full run par contre, pas juste rush Izaro

----------


## thomzon

Cool, j'ai un build à priori adapté pour faire ça, je tenterai le coup dès que je me serai sorti les doigts que j'aurai le niveau.

----------


## Husc

> "112% increased maximum Life"
> 
> You will die 
> 
> Tu prends "Divine Guidance" du Hierophant mais tu n'as pas pris Mind over Matter, tu vas juste te faire siphoner ton mana que tu n'auras pas très élevé.
> 
> Globalement il faut que tu regarde le "gain" que t'apporte les noeuds. PAr exemple tu as 2 noeud à 5% life sur le grande rectangle de life autour de "Constitution". Alors que si tu les vires et que tu prends les deux noeuds qui mène à "Cruel preparation" tu gagne 15% life et 5% all res
> 
> 
> ...


Cool merci pour tout ces bons conseils. C'est vrai que je pensais avoir un build plutôt sympathique côté survie mais je ne connais pas encore suffisamment les critères de survies du jeu en end-game, car je n'ai jamais été en end-game. 

C'est une bonne idée l'inquisiteur du coup, je vais regarder ça car c'est vrai que j'étais bêtement parti sur: Je joue totem, donc je prends 3 totems plutôt que 2. Mais les gains de la version Inquisitor me plait pas mal. 
D'ailleurs vu que je n'ai jamais débloqué cet arbre de talent, on l'obtiens de quel manière? Et les 10 points à distribuer dedans s'obtiennent de quel manière également?

----------


## Kamikaze

Le labyrinth

Tu trouveras des épreuves dans les act 1, 2 et 3. Ça te permettra d'accéder au lab (normal) act 3, ou via un waypoint.

Et ensuite y'a des niveaux de difficulté supérieur (normal, cruel, merciless, eternal)

----------


## Jalkar

> Cool merci pour tout ces bons conseils. C'est vrai que je pensais avoir un build plutôt sympathique côté survie mais je ne connais pas encore suffisamment les critères de survies du jeu en end-game, car je n'ai jamais été en end-game. 
> 
> C'est une bonne idée l'inquisiteur du coup, je vais regarder ça car c'est vrai que j'étais bêtement parti sur: Je joue totem, donc je prends 3 totems plutôt que 2. Mais les gains de la version Inquisitor me plait pas mal. 
> D'ailleurs vu que je n'ai jamais débloqué cet arbre de talent, on l'obtiens de quel manière? Et les 10 points à distribuer dedans s'obtiennent de quel manière également?


Niveau défense quand je construit un build je fais en sorte de toujours respecter les deux trois trucs :
- toujours avec au minimum 150% life (sinon on est vraiment faible en défense)
- toujours avoir un 2e niveau de défense (MoM dans le cas de ton build / Armure / Dodge / Evasion / Block)


Pour l'arbre d'ascendance, tu le débloque en réalisant le labyrinthe. Tu dois réussir 6 trial pour débloquer le 1er lab "Normal", 3 autres pour le lab "Cruel", 3 (?) pour le Merciless puis 6 une fois arrivé en map pour l'Eternal Lab.
Chaque lab completé te donne 2 points à dépenser dans l'arbre d'ascendance.

En terme de niveau approximatif :
Normal => lvl 35-40
Cruel => 50-55
Merciless => 65-70
Eternal => 75+

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Bon bah vu que la traduction FR est sortie, je me suis mis (en tout bien tout honneur) dans le jeu.

Encore un jeu chronophage.... :Emo:  :Emo:

----------


## Yshuya

La trad fr, je l'ai lancé, je suis tout perdu.

----------


## Kamikaze

Jamais j'y touche

Mais cool si ça ramène du monde  ::o:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Jamais j'y touche
> 
> Mais cool si ça ramène du monde


Ca faisait des année que je l'attendais. 

Maintenant il faut que j'arrive à me trouver une classe qui me plaît. Je les ai testé un peu toute et pour l'instant: Ombre très bien, Magicienne et Ranger bien, le reste caca. Mais je suis encore un peu perdu.... :Emo:  :Emo:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ca faisait des année que je l'attendais. 
> 
> Maintenant il faut que j'arrive à me trouver une classe qui me plaît. Je les ai testé un peu toute et pour l'instant: Ombre très bien, Magicienne et Ranger bien, le reste caca. Mais je suis encore un peu perdu....


Y'a pas de classe. C'est la première chose à apprendre.

----------


## Kamikaze

Un peu avec les ascendancies, mais ouais beaucoup, beaucoup de liberté

----------


## Lancelot du lag

J'ai surtout vu l'arbre de compétence qui fait peur.  ::sad::  ::sad:: 


Par contre les runes qui donnent les compétences actives se gagnent uniquement en récompense de quête?

----------


## Kamikaze

Ok va falloir faire un effort en revanche  :tired:  parce que "rune" ça parle à personne (c'est un terme diablo III peut etre?)

C'est les gemmes qui donnent les compétences actives (ils ont pas traduit par rune quand même?)

Tu as accès à toute les gemmes en avancant dans l'histoire, ça se débloque au fur et à mesure des "quêtes" effectivement y'a pas de restriction

----------


## Jalkar

> J'ai surtout vu l'arbre de compétence qui fait peur. 
> 
> 
> Par contre les runes qui donnent les compétences actives se gagnent uniquement en récompense de quête?


non tu peux en acheter à Nessa à l'acte 1, Yeena à l'acte 2, Clarissa à l'acte 3, et j'ai perdu le nom du couple de l'acte 4  ::): 

En règle général, les gemmes sont achetable après avoir eu une gemme en récompense.

A l'acte 3, un fantome dans la library te permet d'acheter toutes les gemmes qui ne sont pas disponible pour ton personnage (genre les gemmes vertes quand tu joue Templar, les gemmes bleues quand tu joues ranger)
Puis Lilly à partir des acte 5 et plus

----------


## Kamikaze

Sinon c'est stylé comme pseudo Lancelot du Lag, mes hommages

----------


## Yshuya

> Jamais j'y touche
> 
> Mais cool si ça ramène du monde


Je trouve que tu devrais juste pour l'expérience que cela t'apporte. Par contre pas plus de 5 minutes !

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Ok va falloir faire un effort en revanche  parce que "rune" ça parle à personne (c'est un terme diablo III peut etre?)
> 
> C'est les gemmes qui donnent les compétences actives (ils ont pas traduit par rune quand même?)
> 
> Tu as accès à toute les gemmes en avancant dans l'histoire, ça se débloque au fur et à mesure des "quêtes" effectivement y'a pas de restriction


Non effectivement c'est bien gemme (Lannister). Je me suis trompeter.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> non tu peux en acheter à Nessa à l'acte 1, Yeena à l'acte 2, Clarissa à l'acte 3, et j'ai perdu le nom du couple de l'acte 4 
> 
> En règle général, les gemmes sont achetable après avoir eu une gemme en récompense.
> 
> A l'acte 3, un fantome dans la library te permet d'acheter toutes les gemmes qui ne sont pas disponible pour ton personnage (genre les gemmes vertes quand tu joue Templar, les gemmes bleues quand tu joues ranger)
> Puis Lilly à partir des acte 5 et plus


Merci m'sieur!  ::):  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

La Dame du Lag

j'arrive pas à trouver un jeu de mot avec Brocéliande

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Sinon c'est stylé comme pseudo Lancelot du Lag, mes hommages



Enfin une personne de goût.  ::wub::  ::wub:: 

Mes hommages également! Je suis sur que tu est une bombe!

----------


## Redlight

Il faut le pseudo compte ou le pseudo perso pour postuler dans la guilde. Mon pseudo compte c'est Redlighter

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Bon j'ai viré deux gemmes de mon setup tendrils pour coller CWC + Volatile dead. Sans forcément trop toucher au build, vu ma quantité de %aoe dmg + %elem dmg + la pene de l'inquisitor ça motoculte tellement sévère.  :Bave: 

Pour les boss j'ai collé un desecrate/fast cast/spell cascade dans la dague et ça tourne bien. Par contre pas sûr que ça tienne la route sur un setup 5 links, la j'ai encore tout dans le tabula.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Il faut le pseudo compte ou le pseudo perso pour postuler dans la guilde. Mon pseudo compte c'est Redlighter


Un pseudo d'un de tes persos.

----------


## Husc

> Niveau défense quand je construit un build je fais en sorte de toujours respecter les deux trois trucs :
> - toujours avec au minimum 150% life (sinon on est vraiment faible en défense)
> - toujours avoir un 2e niveau de défense (MoM dans le cas de ton build / Armure / Dodge / Evasion / Block)
> 
> 
> Pour l'arbre d'ascendance, tu le débloque en réalisant le labyrinthe. Tu dois réussir 6 trial pour débloquer le 1er lab "Normal", 3 autres pour le lab "Cruel", 3 (?) pour le Merciless puis 6 une fois arrivé en map pour l'Eternal Lab.
> Chaque lab completé te donne 2 points à dépenser dans l'arbre d'ascendance.
> 
> En terme de niveau approximatif :
> ...


Merci encore pour ces précieuses informations c'est top. Je vais me pencher sur le build que tu m'as concocter pour en faire un truc fait main. 
Je vais regarder pour faire le labyrinthe, j'avais tenté un run une fois mais j'avais pas trop compris le concept. Juste que quand je mourrais je recommençais à zéro  ::): . Au top merci vraiment!


La VF j'ai essayé j'ai vite abandonné. J'ai lu l'histoire et j'ai tout de suite repasser en anglais. Tout les termes sont en anglais en règle général on a vite fait de tout mélanger. Pas fan.

----------


## Chartreuse

Tiens je rebondis sur ces histoires de défense. 
Je ne suis pas certain de comprendre comment ça fonctionne. 
En gros l'armure, c'est du damage réduction en pourcentage flat c'est ça? L'évasion c'est une chance donnée d'éviter complètement des coups? Et l'Enery shield c'est un bouclier qui absorbe les premiers dégâts avant que ceux-ci attaquent la boule de vie?...

Si c'est juste voici ce que je me demande:

Lequel "est utilisé" en premier? Je veux dire, si je prends un coup de gourdin:

- est-ce que c'est d'abord l'ES qui absorbe? Si oui, les valeurs d'armure rentrent-elles en jeu (autrement dit l'armure réduit-elle les dégâts encaissés par l'ES)? Je pense pas mais bon. 
- est-ce que c'est d'abord la chance d'esquiver, via evasion, qui rentre en jeu? (autrement dit est ce que le jeu calcule si j'évite le gourdin, et si non, décompte-t-il les points de l'ES?
- si je rate une esquive, est-ce que l'armure réduit les dégâts que j'encaisse à ce moment-là?

Je ne sais pas si c'est très clair mais les mécanismes de défense me paraissent toujours assez obscurs après toutes ces heures!

----------


## Kamikaze

Tout est expliqué là: https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Receiving_damage

En gros,

L'ES et la vie c'est pareil mais l'ES prend les dégâts d'abord, sauf pour le chaos qui attaque la vie directement. Tous les réducteurs de dégâts s'appliquent.

Donc

1) Le gourdin arrive
2) Je l'esquive, je le bloque? oui/*non*
3) Si *non* l'armure intervient (contre les dégâts physique, si c'est du pur élémentaire l'armure fait rien), l'armure c'est une formule, pas de la flat réduction, en gros l'armure fonctionne moins bien face aux gros hit. Mais oui l'armure réduit les dégâts
4) L'ES se fait dégommer en premier, si t'as plus d'ES la vie commence à manger

Armure:



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et je vais pas rentrer dans les détails mais y'a des items genre lightning coil, qui convertissent les degats physique que tu reçois en lightning. Y'a les endurances charge.

Y'a aussi de la flat physical damage reduction (rare), mon build Gladiator maximise quasiment toute la flat phys reduction disponible (passivement)

----------


## Jalkar

L'armure réduit la partie physique des HIT. (Les Resistances réduisent la partie elementaire, mais impacte les HIT et les DOT)
L'évasion n'impacte que les attaques (pas les spells)
Block/spell Block / Dodge / Spell dodge permettent d'éviter totalement le coup 

L'ES c'est comme de la vie, sauf (la plupart du temps) que ca n'encaisse pas le CHAOS (qui tape directement la vie) et que la regen est plus rapide que la vie, mais ne commence que quand tu ne prends plus de dmg.

Du coup si je me trompe pas l'ordre c'est :

check du Dodge/Block > check de l'evasion  > check de l'armure et des resistances > dmg

----------


## Redlight

> Un pseudo d'un de tes persos.


Dans ce cas : Maraubysse

----------


## Chartreuse

Ok merci je vais aller lire tout ça. Faut donc pas négliger tel ou tel type de défense, avoir de l'évasion et de l'armure n'est pas un non sens (hors nodes spéciaux qui réduisent les chances d'esquiva à zéro s'entend)

edit: erf le wiki est toujours en carafe

----------


## Jalkar

> edit: erf le wiki est toujours en carafe


 webarchive / google cache

----------


## Chartreuse

Ha comment n'y avais-je pas songé, merci !

----------


## darkpoulp

Bon ben voilà, j'ai replongé.

Je m'étais arrêté juste quand les ascendances venaient de sortir, sympa la partie 2. En ASCSSF parce que j'ai pas que ça à faire mais c'est presque trop facile, je passe en HC dès que j'ai les 36 challenges  :;): 
Est-ce que c'est l'un d'entre vous qui m'a piqué mon superbe "ThorfinLePourfendeur" que j'avais gardé de côté pour les belles occasions?

----------


## cailloux

Allez j'avance tranquillement avec mon lightning tendrill> cast when channeling>ice spear ou body swap qui est chouette mais à long terme j'y y crois pas trop.

Pa contre ça serait funky un build autours de Body swap, avec un totem qui crée des corps ou via du CWD.

----------


## Kamikaze

Si jamais tu choppes un Poet's Pen body swap fait des choses drôles avec 

Sinon il faut vraiment une grosse cast speed pour faire un bodyswap viable je pense, ou simplement scale autant que possible pour faire beaucoup de dégâts et pas avoir à cast trop souvent.
La mécanique avec laquelle tu crées le corps et pas hyper hyper important je pense. J'ai vu plusieurs personnes créer les corps à la main en self cast, puis caster le spell suivant (volatile dead) ou alors utiliser des traps (bien pour maximiser le nombre de corps créés), le totem tu t'exposes à ce qu'il cible le mauvais ennemi, particulièrement dangereux avec bodyswap et en plus bodyswap va ensuite se cast sur les corps déjà tués... Et vu que ça te déplace, tu vas finir au milieu d'un pack haha, dangereux

Poet's Pen bypass la cast speed de bodyswap, donc particulièrement intéressant...

----------


## Kamikaze

Ma vie depuis hier soir  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Not bad

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Hé ben, 2h pour faire un run.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

Mais non j'ai pas tout posté§§§§ C'était un des run d'hier en haut (pour montrer qu'on peut récup une offering), le dernier c'est le dernier

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Yshuya

Pourquoi t'as une couleur différente pour les gemme ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Le degré de "luminosité" varie selon la qualité des gemmes, quand elles sont en blanc c'est qu'elles sont à +20% de quality (le maximum)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Une petite dernière et j'arrête le spam, le plus gros bonus de ces runs au final ça aura été l'énorme pool de map que ça m'a généré, alors quand progressant dans l'Atlas "naturellement" ça n'avançait pas bien vite

----------


## asura

Mmmm je voulais pas me laisser tenter par cette ligue, mais voila que le premier mob me lâche un légendaire  :tired: 
Je crois que le jeu essaie de me dire quelque chose.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Normalement les invits demandées ces derniers jours sont lancées, donc Husc et Redlight. Redlight qui a d'abord donné le pseudo d'un autre joueur (redlighter, c'est pas toi, et oui ça existe), et qui a été invité par un canard puis invité par moi même, whispé, et qui ne valide pas (Maraubysse). 

Pas vu si Lancelot a donné un pseudo ou demandé une invite.

Je vire des absents de quelques mois vu qu'on est plein, donnez votre nom de perso ici ou venez mumble pour avoir une invite.

----------


## Drup

@Kamikaze: Hm, ca rend les runs labis tentant, cette affaire.

Dommage que ma connexion actuelle tourne entre 200 et 1500 de ping, ce qui rend le jeu peu jouable.  ::(:

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2046621 Patch note du jour avec principalement l'ajout d'une icône qui bouge avec la faille sur la map, le retour de multystrike/spellecho sur les spectres et un boost des chances d'affronter la liche.

Ajout aussi des deux packs Abyss :

----------


## Husc

> Normalement les invits demandées ces derniers jours sont lancées, donc Husc et Redlight. Redlight qui a d'abord donné le pseudo d'un autre joueur (redlighter, c'est pas toi, et oui ça existe), et qui a été invité par un canard puis invité par moi même, whispé, et qui ne valide pas (Maraubysse). 
> 
> Pas vu si Lancelot a donné un pseudo ou demandé une invite.
> 
> Je vire des absents de quelques mois vu qu'on est plein, donnez votre nom de perso ici ou venez mumble pour avoir une invite.


Merci c'est gentil, j'accepte demain, je ne suis pas chez moi ce soir. 
J'ai un peu avancé hier soir mon projet mais le totem lightning tendril n'est pas encore très efficace, la zone couverte est petite avec un seul totem, j'ai hâte d'en avoir 2  ::): .

----------


## Kamikaze

'Tain stylé les supporters pack, je voulais faire une pause sur le jeu ce week end mais cette skin de lich me donne envie de faire un reroll  :tired:

----------


## Jalkar

> Merci c'est gentil, j'accepte demain, je ne suis pas chez moi ce soir. 
> J'ai un peu avancé hier soir mon projet mais le totem lightning tendril n'est pas encore très efficace, la zone couverte est petite avec un seul totem, j'ai hâte d'en avoir 2 .


en general sur un build totem, la premirere chose que tu fais c'est aller chercher Ancestral Bond. (Même si a terme tu utilise d'autre moyen d'avoir des totems supplémentaire), tu dois donc pouvoir l'atteindre assez vite  ::): 

edit : 23 points en templar : www.poeurl.com/bGc7

faut pas oublier qu'on a une 20aine de point de respect (sans compter les regret) juste en faisant les quêtes du jeux  ::):  ca permet d'experimenter et/ou de prendre des points peut utile à terme.

PAr exemple, aller chercher Elemental Overload même si on a pour but de jouer crit, car avant d'avoir assez de crit pour que le crit multi soit rentable, avoir EO de manière regulière est un grand confort pendant le levelling

----------


## bobmachine

En regardant les screens je me pose des questions, les darkshrines se cumulent ? Je pensais que c'était pas le cas. Et qu'est ce que tu vas foutre de toutes ces gemmes ? Vendre les 20% et transformer le reste en gemcutter ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Oui les darkshrine se cumulent, et oui j'ai vendu les bonnes gems Q20 et le reste j'ai converti en GCP pour monter mes propres gemmes.

Actuellement le marché des gemmes avec de la Q est encore très bon, car début de league, donc ça part entre 5 et 10 chaos chacune (HC)

----------


## bobmachine

Merci, ça me rassure un peu de voir que je suis pas complètement con finalement. Un jour je maitriserai les drop de ce jeu :d

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon ok, ce week end si j'ai le temps de jouer je reroll un Juggernaut avec Nebuloch, le prix est bas et j'ai plein de thune, manque plus que du temps pour jouer  :tired: 

Max Endurance charge, Nebuloch + 1 Shield, à voir lequel.

Sûrement sunder, à voir

----------


## Jalkar

> Bon ok, ce week end si j'ai le temps de jouer je reroll un Juggernaut avec Nebuloch, le prix est bas et j'ai plein de thune, manque plus que du temps pour jouer 
> 
> Max Endurance charge, Nebuloch + 1 Shield, à voir lequel.
> 
> Sûrement sunder, à voir


Comment tu comptes gérer la degen? avec de la regen simple ?
(400 per sec)*(1-.75 fire res) ==>100/sec/endu

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai fait aucun calcul mais de base en marauder tu as +1% max fire res (à gauche dans le tree) et 0.2% of maximum Life Regenerated per second per Endurance Charge (dans le tree aussi)

Je me disais que ça suffirait largement couplé à la regen de base d'un Jugg et vu les chiffres ouais ça doit être mega large

Par contre je vais vraiment y aller all in haha.

Corrupt + max endu
Double Kaom Way
Death Door

Et tout sur le tree

Le maximum de charges possible

----------


## Redlight

> Normalement les invits demandées ces derniers jours sont lancées, donc Husc et Redlight. Redlight qui a d'abord donné le pseudo d'un autre joueur (redlighter, c'est pas toi, et oui ça existe), et qui a été invité par un canard puis invité par moi même, whispé, et qui ne valide pas (Maraubysse). 
> 
> Pas vu si Lancelot a donné un pseudo ou demandé une invite.
> 
> Je vire des absents de quelques mois vu qu'on est plein, donnez votre nom de perso ici ou venez mumble pour avoir une invite.


Redlighter c'est mon nom de compte je l'avais précisé. Quand à l'invitation je ne savais pas ce que c'était avant de l'analyser avec minutie, le nom de la guilde est écrit en petit et en partie masqué. Très mal foutue ce système. Puis j'ai dis bonjour quand je me suis co sans recevoir aucun réponse. Ce qui prouve que l'on peut zapper un message  :;): 

D'ailleurs je regarde très peu le tchat j'ai quasiment tout désactivé.

----------


## Jalkar

> J'ai fait aucun calcul mais de base en marauder tu as +1% max fire res (à gauche dans le tree) et 0.2% of maximum Life Regenerated per second per Endurance Charge (dans le tree aussi)
> 
> Je me disais que ça suffirait largement couplé à la regen de base d'un Jugg et vu les chiffres ouais ça doit être mega large
> 
> Par contre je vais vraiment y aller all in haha.
> 
> Corrupt + max endu
> Double Kaom Way
> Death Door
> ...


ca fait donc une 10aine d'endu ?

ca fait 960/sec si tu t'es fait tapé (en partant sur du 76% fire)

Si tu investit block, tu as les nouveaux bouclier %life on block qui peut aider


Sinon va falloir investir comme pour RF (Max Res / Regen)

----------


## Kamikaze

Hmm ça a pas l'air si simple en fait, mais au pire ruby flask. Sinon il faudrait que je tape 8k life et 10% de regen grosso modo, j'ai aussi purity of fire ou vitality possible. Mais vraiment pas envie de caser rise of the phoenix, pas fun

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Edit: ouais 11 endu je crois

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je me demande si le "8% reduced Elemental Damage taken while at Maximum Endurance Charges"

Du Juggernaut fonctionne contre le debuff de Nebuloch, si GGG était strict avec le wording oui, mais je crois que non  :tired: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ouais mon but ça va être d'éviter de jouer un truc similaire à RF, ça serait trop bête, autant jouer Kaom et RF, berk, on veut du bouiboui maison bien bancal

----------


## Husc

> en general sur un build totem, la premirere chose que tu fais c'est aller chercher Ancestral Bond. (Même si a terme tu utilise d'autre moyen d'avoir des totems supplémentaire), tu dois donc pouvoir l'atteindre assez vite 
> 
> edit : 23 points en templar : www.poeurl.com/bGc7
> 
> faut pas oublier qu'on a une 20aine de point de respect (sans compter les regret) juste en faisant les quêtes du jeux  ca permet d'experimenter et/ou de prendre des points peut utile à terme.
> 
> PAr exemple, aller chercher Elemental Overload même si on a pour but de jouer crit, car avant d'avoir assez de crit pour que le crit multi soit rentable, avoir EO de manière regulière est un grand confort pendant le levelling


Ok je prends bonne note de tes conseils qui me sont encore une fois précieux. Je vais finalement finir par avoir un personnage sympathique j'ai hâte d'essayer tout ça. En tout cas l'acte 1 est passé comme une lettre a la poste, c'est pas le build le plus dps que j'ai pu faire mais ça avance quand même bien. J'ai hâte de me rendre à l'acte V car je ne l'ai pas encore fait, je m'étais arrêté a la fin de l'acte IV! 

Merci encore une fois!!  ::):

----------


## Redlight

Première rencontre avec Innocence hier, il m'a déboité. J'ai du mal à m'assoir.

----------


## Jalkar

> Hmm ça a pas l'air si simple en fait, mais au pire ruby flask. Sinon il faudrait que je tape 8k life et 10% de regen grosso modo, j'ai aussi purity of fire ou vitality possible. Mais vraiment pas envie de caser rise of the phoenix, pas fun
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Edit: ouais 11 endu je crois
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Je me demande si le "8% reduced Elemental Damage taken while at Maximum Endurance Charges"
> ...


double kaom's way ca fait 1% de regen par endu. donc rien avec ca tu as 10% de regen

je pense que le "8% reduced elemental damage" fonctionne, en tout cas il devrait  ::P: 

avec purity of fire 20, la degen passe à 800/sec pour 10 endu

la solution : ne pas prendre de hit :D ou consommer les endu si tu as pris un hit ^^

- - - Mise à jour - - -

sinon "The Rat Cage" peut peut être aider aussi ("10% of fire damage taken as Physical") (mais ya 20% increased fire damage taken)

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah bah j'avais oublié Kaom's way

Laaarge

Putain j'avais prévu de faire autre chose ce week end

Rip ma vie

----------


## darkpoulp

Ya le chest de daresso, "Loose all endurance charge when hit" pour ne pas subir la degen de Nebuloch au pire.

Edit: ça marche pour mapper mais contre les bosses c'est de la bouse je pense. D'ailleurs c'est quoi l'interaction entre "Gain all end charges when hit" du Jugg et Daresso defiance? Lequel s'active en premier?

----------


## Kamikaze

Bonne question, après le Jugg ça a été nerfé, c'est 30% de chance de pop une endu (et ensuite le passif qui pop tout, 25% de chance)

----------


## Kamikaze

Pouah j'ai bien fait de prendre mon Nebuloch à l'instant, le prix vient de doubler de 30 à 70/90c en HC haha, y'en a tellement peu sur le marché pour l'instant

----------


## Mr Ianou

> La Dame du Lag
> 
> j'arrive pas à trouver un jeu de mot avec Brocéliande


Brocéliliande tu rames (pour le débutant ou les classes difficiles)
Bruce lee hand (pour faire une classe monk sans arme)


ok je sors...

----------


## Kamikaze

La forêt de brousse et glande

Tu m'as menti Jalkar, c'est 0.4 kaom's way pas 0.5

Ça fera 3ex en préjudice moral

----------


## Jalkar

> La forêt de brousse et glande
> 
> Tu m'as menti Jalkar, c'est 0.4 kaom's way pas 0.5
> 
> Ça fera 3ex en préjudice moral


0.4 + 0.2 dans l'arbre  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

et merde  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon j'ai tout acheté sauf Death Door (j'ai revidé les caisses  :tired: )

Pour la belt corrupt (+1 endu) je savais pas quoi faire, j'ai hésité entre meginord et deceiver. Au final je suis parti sur meginord mais je changerai peut-être pour deceiver

----------


## Drup

D'ailleurs, en parlant de ca. J'ai essayé de theorycraft un build hopeshredder, et pas moyen de pondre un truc ou windripper est pas strictement meilleur sous tout les aspects (sans même parler du coté MF). Compenser la degen est juste trop lourd. Hopeshredder manque vraiment de crit et/ou atk speed.  ::(:

----------


## Kamikaze

Blood dance?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Kintsugi marche aussi je pense, si tu go full dodge ça peut être sympa

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Kintsugi marche avec Bloodrage par exemple

----------


## Drup

Ca suffit pas vraiment. Il faut aussi purity of ice. En plus, blood dance sont pas si bien (pas de life, moins d'atk speed per frenzy).

Comme je dis, c'est pas que c'est pas faisable, juste que windripper est strictement mieux.

----------


## Kamikaze

Sans purity of ice: avec lee +1% ice sur le tree ça passe nature avec Kintsugi et Blood dance et 7600 (chaud) de vie si je dis pas de connerie  ::o: 

Après ouais j'ai jamais joué Bow de ma vie donc je vois pas ce qui est bien ou pas

----------


## Drup

Un build bow a 7600 de vie, il a approximativement zero de DPS :D

Table sur 5.5K, c'est plus raisonnable.

----------


## Kamikaze

Rho putain c'est violent windripper niveau MF, le bow est bien de base en plus y'a pas de gros drawback

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un build bow a 7600 de vie, il a approximativement zero de DPS :D


Y'avait les caustic arrow et explo arrow qui jouaient Kaom, à 8k life dans je sais plus quelle meta!

----------


## Jalkar

C'est le Crit du Windripper qui le rend puissant ? Les chiffres ne me semble pas "ouf" pour un arc

----------


## Kamikaze

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1461017

----------


## Drup

@Kamikaze: On parle de faire marcher Hopeshredder la. Tu me sors un build ou il faut absolument un quill rain. :D
Explosive arrow est une bébête un peu a part dans les bow skills. Ça scale assez différemment et la clear speed est, en toute honnêteté, a chier.


@Jalkar windripper a une particularité qui est qu'il a la plus grosse combinaison crit/atk speed (qui a peu près impossible d'avoir avec un rare. Le seul autre truc dans cette catégorie est The Tempest). Du coup, ca scale fabuleusement bien les flat damage genre herald, wrath, static electricity, etc. Tu atteins assez facilement des dégats relativement déraisonnable, genre 100k dps effectif sur split arrow sur les boss normaux.

----------


## Jalkar

> @Kamikaze: On parle de faire marcher Hopeshredder la. Tu me sors un build ou il faut absolument un quill rain. :D
> Explosive arrow est une bébête un peu a part dans les bow skills. Ça scale assez différemment et la clear speed est, en toute honnêteté, a chier.
> 
> 
> @Jalkar windripper a une particularité qui est qu'il a la plus grosse combinaison crit/atk speed (qui a peu près impossible d'avoir avec un rare. Le seul autre truc dans cette catégorie est The Tempest). Du coup, ca scale fabuleusement bien les flat damage genre herald, wrath, static electricity, etc. Tu atteins assez facilement des dégats relativement déraisonnable, genre 100k dps effectif sur split arrow sur les boss normaux.


merci  ::): 


Sinon pour Hopeshredder, le drawback c'est uniquement "while moving"

CoC + Bodyswap ?  ::P: 

Snon avec Mirror Arrwo ou Blink Arrow ils peuvent pas avoir les charges à ta place ? (not sure)

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Après faut pas oublier le Pantheron

Arakali : 
5% reduced Damage taken from Damage Over Time

Yugul+Asphixia :
5% reduced Cold Damage taken if you've been Hit Recently

----------


## Leybi

Bha moi j'aimerais me faire un build basé sur White Wind (droppé un très bon roll) mais j'ai du mal aussi...

Déjà niveau skill j'hésite entre frost blades et spectral throw (voire blade flurry mais je suis pas un grand fan). Plutot frost blades pour utiliser son threshold jewel qui fait 30% cold penetration. Pareil les ascendancy, Scion ou Raider... Raider me parait le plus intéressant (génération de frenzy, on va super vite, 40% ele dmg), mais j'ai moyen envie de faire un build frost blades classique ou mettre double touch of anguish à la place de white wind sera juste mieux. Je comptais prendre le moins de %physical dmg/phys to cold possible (le build touch of anguish), et plutôt scale sur les +cold dmg (avec plein de jewel sockets pour mettre des abyss jewels flat cold), Hyrri's Ire, Starkonja, ce genre de trucs pas cher. Et ptêt même le nouveau jewel Pure Talent pour 25 all stats / +0.5% crit chance au minimum (+ 7% movespeed avec le start ranger qui est pas mal niveau life)

Mon tree ascendant : www.poeurl.com/bGfW

Si vous avez d'autre idées avec ça je prends!

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais j'aurais fait exactement ça Leybi, flat cold sur les gemmes, frost blade raider et pousser le dodge à fond avec hyrri's, atziri step ou l'essence de dodge, etc.

Je crois que y'a même du dodge à chopper sur abyss jewels ("2% chance to Dodge Attacks and Spells if you've been Hit Recently")

Drup je pense que t'es qu'un vil optimisateur qui n'a pas l'amour du build bancal c'est tout  ::ninja::

----------


## Jalkar

jouer dodge c'est RP avec Charged dash ou tu fais zoom zoom à travers les maps  ::): 

(et c'est plutôt très efficace en map clear / "petit boss" (aka faut shaper c'est vraiment trop dur^^))

(faut max l'Ias plutôt que le movespeed et pas faire comme les gens qui jouais avec les Queen of the forest et qui du coup ne faisait pas de dégats mais allaient vas juste loin)

Mon perso http://poe-profile.info/profile/Jalk...BoltSonOfUsain pouvais clear tranquille tout jusqu'au T16, les gardiens ca passe mais c'est chaud, et le shaper c'est trop dur (j'arrivais pas à maintenir mes frenzy et du cop mon dps prenait trop cher)

----------


## Kamikaze

Charged Dash est vraaaiment pas ouf niveau feeling, il faudrait call of the brotherhood alors  ::o:

----------


## Jalkar

> Charged Dash est vraaaiment pas ouf niveau feeling, il faudrait call of the brotherhood alors


Franchement le feeling d'être intuable sur les harbinger T15 c'était méchamment sympa  ::): 

"can't touch this^^"

Toute les attaques "télégraphées" tu les esquives juste en attaquant

----------


## Ifit

Je suis entrain de me theory craft un perso max block + crit + frenzy avec frostblade (pack) et molten strike (boss).

Le seul unique du build est Oskarm (gloves) pour scale du crit chance sur l'accuracy.
La génération de frenzy on block via le mod shaper sur les sword et on kill avec l'ascendance gladiator.
Pour la survit du block et du recover on block avec le mod shaper

Par contre mon tree est trop grand et je sais pas quoi enlever  ::unsure:: 
https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...8_UEcFLUp9qW4=
Vous auriez des conseils ? C'est mon 1er perso block.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Je suis entrain de me theory craft un perso max block + crit + frenzy avec frostblade (pack) et molten strike (boss).
> 
> Le seul unique du build est Oskarm (gloves) pour scale du crit chance sur l'accuracy.
> La génération de frenzy on block via le mod shaper sur les sword et on kill avec l'ascendance gladiator.
> Pour la survit du block et du recover on block avec le mod shaper
> 
> Par contre mon tree est trop grand et je sais pas quoi enlever 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/passive-...8_UEcFLUp9qW4=
> Vous auriez des conseils ? C'est mon 1er perso block.


Déja ton skill tree est pas à jour, tu es sur la 3.0 là. Ensuite dl Path of Building, très intuitif, ça te permet de créer de supers builds bancals.

----------


## Drup

Pourquoi tu prends pas testudo plutot que d'aller chercher les nodes du marauder ? C'est probablement plus rentable.
Prend coordination et vire les noeuds eva/ES. Prend vitality void. C'est pas cher pour ce que ca te donne.

T'as vérifié que les billions de node accuracy était vraiment rentable ? Charge tout dans PoB et regarde combien de %dps tu gagnes par nœud. Si c'est moins de 3%, il y a de forte chance que ca soit pas rentable.

A ta place, j’enlèverais tout les noeuds marauders, quelques trucs d'accuracy, et je prendrais la roue life scion. Le block, ca t’empêche pas de te faire OS. Il te faut un buffer de life.

----------


## Ifit

> Déja ton skill tree est pas à jour, tu es sur la 3.0 là. Ensuite dl Path of Building, très intuitif, ça te permet de créer de supers builds bancals.


Le tree est fait avec Path of building.




> Pourquoi tu prends pas testudo plutot que d'aller chercher les nodes du marauder ? C'est probablement plus rentable.
> Prend coordination et vire les noeuds eva/ES. Prend vitality void. C'est pas cher pour ce que ca te donne.
> 
> T'as vérifié que les billions de node accuracy était vraiment rentable ? Charge tout dans PoB et regarde combien de %dps tu gagnes par nœud. Si c'est moins de 3%, il y a de forte chance que ca soit pas rentable.
> 
> A ta place, j’enlèverais tout les noeuds marauders, quelques trucs d'accuracy, et je prendrais la roue life scion. Le block, ca t’empêche pas de te faire OS. Il te faut un buffer de life.


Yep, j'avais pas fais attention aux nodes de block testudo et la branche vers le marauder me gênais aussi , du coup je vais prendre testudo , viré la branche marauder et choper des nodes de life qui trainent.

----------


## Jalkar

Ton pob est à jour ? Car j'ai pas ce problème avec les autre build pob

----------


## Kamikaze

Faut sélectionner la bonne version dans pob aussi, tu as le choix de rester en 3.0 par exemple

----------


## bobmachine

C'est amusant de vous lire sans rien comprendre. Je vais abaisser le niveau. Hier j'ai fais l'uber lab, j'ai tout clean jusqu'à me faire oneshot à la fin alors que le boss était même pas sur mon écran, j'suis vert ! Quitte à être dégouté je me suis dis, autant aller faire atziri pour la 1ère fois, fail et completement arreté le jeu ! A ma grande surprise je me suis fais os qu'une fois sur une vague de feu, j'suis pas si pourri en fait !

Dommage qu'il n'y est pas de journal de combat pour comprendre sa mort :/ J'ai plus qu'à monter ma vie avant d'y retourner j'imagine.

----------


## Kamikaze

Izaro il peut taper à 6000/7000 facilement si tu le laisses avec des buffs (il gagne un type de buff par aspirant trial), il fait une attaque de type Reave qui traverse l'écran, c'est vraisemblablement ça qui t'a tué

----------


## Kamikaze

Hmmmm y'a comme un truc étrange!

----------


## bobmachine

Tu feras attention aux étoiles de mer qui te tournent autour

----------


## Kamikaze

Pour ceux qui se posent la question, ça vient de l'unique Elder, Nebuloch

----------


## Jalkar

> Pour ceux qui se posent la question, ça vient de l'unique Elder, Nebuloch


J'ai vu la même en bleu avec l'unique qui à le mêm effet sur les powercharge

ya des chances que ce soit la même avec l'arc  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Oh putain je me sens con. Je viens de piger que le but de Nebuloch c'est de le jouer en off-hand vu que le modificateur est global. Je vais partir sur Ahn's Might Blade Flurry avec Nebuloch off-hand, ça va être violent.

Avec 10 endu je suis prends 0 dégât c'est trop bon haha

----------


## darkpoulp

Ouch, je viens de me faire marcher dessus par l'Elder (en T3).
Avec trickster ED, les gardiens c'est tendu mais c'est passé. Mais là j'ai l'impression qu'il va falloir bien bien upgrader le stuff ou reroller...
Pour uberlab + boss en mêlée, gladiateur, slayer ou juggernaut?

@Kamikaze: si tu parles du 5-8 dégats/endu, je suis quasiment sûr d'avoir lu que c'était pas un vrai mod global, c'est des dégâts ajoutés aux attaques avec la main qui tient l'arme grosso modo.

----------


## Kamikaze

Pas sur de ce que tu veux dire mais c'est bien global par opposition à un mod local classique

Nebuloch off-hand rajoute du phys à blade flurry avec une épée en main hand par exemple, j'ai testé

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Comme un iron ring par exemple ou du phys sur un amu

----------


## darkpoulp

Un mec de ggg avait clarifié ça sur reddit, je me souviens qu'il y avait une subtilité mais si ça marche tant mieux.

----------


## Ifit

J'ai invit un mec dans la guilde avec un missclick : TimzWildStrike et je peux pas cancel l'invit. si quelqu un a les droits pour le faire.

----------


## bobmachine

Bon !

J'ai progressé jusqu'à ma première map rouge sur l'atlas, et du coup je comprends pas de quoi vous parler; elder gardien en map blanche ? wtf ? Les gardiens c'est des maps t15 ou 16, ce serai après ?

Autre question, comment je fais pour me payer une belly of the beast à 30 exalt ? Et pourquoi personne réponds quand je veux leur acheter une map ? j'ai des trous dans mon atlas ça me fait mal aux yeux :d

Sinon je me suis vengé d'uber izaro, j'ai tout bien esquivé vous auriez vu, j'suis fier de moi, z'êtes fier de moi j'suis sur !

----------


## Jalkar

Au centre de l'atlas c'est le shaper et ses gardiens.
Au centre des zone d'influence "tentacules" c'est l'elder et ses gardiens. 
Que tu peux donc affronter sur unr map blanche jaune ou rouge avec la difficulté associée

----------


## Exureris

Mon perso en HC a rip sur un pauvre trial du labyrinthe. J'étais pas concentré, je discutais avec madame et j'avais oublié que je jouais en HC. J'ai fait le mongolo dans les scies et RIP...Bon bon bon...  ::P: 
Note pour moi même en HC il faut être concentré...

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Tu l'as engueulée j'espère.  ::P:

----------


## Leybi

::O:

----------


## Ravine

Ah bah t'es riche. Bravo.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> http://tof.cx/images/2017/12/18/1e85...2ad7ffa4e1.png


Tu joues en ssf non ? Du coup t'en n'as pas besoin et tu me le files, en souvenir du BBQ à Charleroi !  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

> Ah bah t'es riche. Bravo.


Ca vaut 200$ ce truc non ? Ou de quoi full stuff un perso HL à mon avis. Zizarian en parle ici (https://youtu.be/2JPVJIn98B4?t=19m41s)

----------


## Hargun

> Tu joues en ssf non ? Du coup t'en n'as pas besoin et tu me le files, en souvenir du BBQ à Charleroi !


Je serai tellement triste de loot un miroir en ssf  ::O:

----------


## Leybi

Bha au pire y'a moyen de migrer à tout moment, mais non là je suis en ligue normale :D

Ca va me payer un build Windripper MF bien stuffé tout ça  ::ninja::

----------


## bobmachine

> Au centre de l'atlas c'est le shaper et ses gardiens.
> Au centre des zone d'influence "tentacules" c'est l'elder et ses gardiens. 
> Que tu peux donc affronter sur unr map blanche jaune ou rouge avec la difficulté associée


Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles exactement. Pour le shaper ok, c'est basique. Mais les zones d'influences ? Le seul truc qui pourrait y ressembler c'est deux trois petits fonds étoilés qui se battent en duel dans les coins de l'atlas. Ça entoure une map et basta.
J'ai vu des screens qui correspondraient à ce dont tu parles, deux zones d'influences, une du shaper une de l'elder. J'ai vu des discussions sur comment augmenter lesdites zones. Mais chez moi y a que dalle.
Il y a un déclencheur pour ça ? Une rencontre random sur une carte, Zana qui en parle, quelque chose ? J'ai vraiment l'impression de faire un truc de travers et ne rien y comprendre  ::'(:

----------


## Jalkar

> Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles exactement. Pour le shaper ok, c'est basique. Mais les zones d'influences ? Le seul truc qui pourrait y ressembler c'est deux trois petits fonds étoilés qui se battent en duel dans les coins de l'atlas. Ça entoure une map et basta.
> J'ai vu des screens qui correspondraient à ce dont tu parles, deux zones d'influences, une du shaper une de l'elder. J'ai vu des discussions sur comment augmenter lesdites zones. Mais chez moi y a que dalle.
> Il y a un déclencheur pour ça ? Une rencontre random sur une carte, Zana qui en parle, quelque chose ? J'ai vraiment l'impression de faire un truc de travers et ne rien y comprendre


si j'ai bien suivi il faut que tu dégommes un boss de map sous zone d'influence shaper (étoilé) sur du T6+(jaune) pour commencer le truc

cf :

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles exactement. Pour le shaper ok, c'est basique. Mais les zones d'influences ? Le seul truc qui pourrait y ressembler c'est deux trois petits fonds étoilés qui se battent en duel dans les coins de l'atlas. Ça entoure une map et basta.
> J'ai vu des screens qui correspondraient à ce dont tu parles, deux zones d'influences, une du shaper une de l'elder. J'ai vu des discussions sur comment augmenter lesdites zones. Mais chez moi y a que dalle.
> Il y a un déclencheur pour ça ? Une rencontre random sur une carte, Zana qui en parle, quelque chose ? J'ai vraiment l'impression de faire un truc de travers et ne rien y comprendre


T'as deux zones d'influences distinctes chacune représentée par le thème du boss correspondant :
-fond étoilé à travers tout pour le Shaper (carte, sol de la carte, monstres du Shaper, items lootées par le Shaper sur fond étoilé, skill avec le cosmos derrière)
-tentacules hentai pour l'Elder (carte, tentacules sur la carte, monstres tentaculaires, portails tentaculaires qui font des tentacules et d'autres mobs, tentacules derrière les items de l'Elder)

Si tu bas le boss d'une map affectée par une zone de l'un ou l'autre boss sur l'atlas, le contrôle de la zone est perdu par ce boss, éventuellement d'autres zones perdues avec et éventuellement la zone est prise par l'autre bosse ou tout en même temps ou rien. 

Il faut affronter un certain nombre de boss dans des zones du Shaper avant de voir des zones de l'Elder.

Comme indiqué sur les vidéos de présentation du site officiel concernant l'extension, le genre de vidéo qui permet d'appréhender un peu ce qui va nous tomber sur la tête vu que personne ne savait quoi avant de commencer la dite extension : l'Elder et le Shaper se foutent sur la gueule et tu pourras affronter l'Elder et ses gardiens dans chaque tranche de difficulté (maps blanches, jaunes, rouges) alors que le Shaper c'est toujours les t16+.

Quand tu auras des zones de l'Elder sur la map, le Shaper va tenter de le bloquer. Si tu veux aider l'Elder à progresser sur l'Atlas, tu vas donc viser les maps adjacentes à ses Zones où le Shaper a le contrôle. Généralement éliminer l'influence du Shaper contre une zone Elder va donner le contrôle à ce dernier et donc faire progresser sa zone d'influence. Ce n'est pas du 1/1 garanti et ça peut bouger sans que tu ne fasse rien (sauf finir des maps, chaque fois que tu tues un boss d'une map quelconque, l'atlas évolue "d'un tour de jeu"). Si l'Elder perd le contrôle d'une zone, il peut perdre toutes les zones après cette map selon la position sur l'Atlas (il suit les chemin, un chemin coupé = perte du plus petit morceau).

Une fois l'Elder en possession d'une zone assez grande (et à priori, dans une difficulté de map donnée, il n'a pas l'air de vouloir faire du blanc et du rouge en même temps chez moi), tu verras les 4 gardiens et l'Elder sur des maps indiquées sur l'atlas, et donc pourra l'affronter sur tous les tiers et pas que t16 (et comme indiqué sur les mêmes vidéos : la difficulté du boss dépend de la difficulté de la map). Genre chez moi l'Elder est installé sur une T1.

----------


## bobmachine

Té! Le fond étoilé c'est le shaper, je pensais que c'était l'inverse. En même temps, j'suis pas très malin, j'ai deux objets avec des shapers mods qui ont un fond étoilé. 1+1=quick math :s

Merci de vos réponses. T6 au moins avec des étoiles pour déclencher quelque chose, j’essaierai ça !

C'est bon j'arrête avec les questions, mes prochaines visites ce sera pour quémander de l'argent comme avec les grands parents, et aussi pour vous montrer mon atlas complet ! Je sais que ça vous intéresse beaucoup !

Bisou!

----------


## darkpoulp

Vous savez ce qui se passe si on tue les gardiens de l'elder, puis qu'on le laisse reprendre possession d'une partie de la carte. Ils réapparaissent? Et à l'inverse, que se passe-t-il si on va directement voir l'Elder sans aller tuer ses gardiens d'abord?

----------


## Jalkar

> Vous savez ce qui se passe si on tue les gardiens de l'elder, puis qu'on le laisse reprendre possession d'une partie de la carte. Ils réapparaissent? Et à l'inverse, que se passe-t-il si on va directement voir l'Elder sans aller tuer ses gardiens d'abord?


si tu va voir l'elder d'abord : rien ne se passe tu va rencontrer le boss classique de la map.

----------


## Redlight

Pour le moment je suis bluffé par la qualité de PoE. Mon premier essai n'avait pas été probant il y a au moins 2 ans mais là j'ai vraiment l'impression de jouer à la suite de Diablo 2. Je suis sur mon premier vrai perso (lvl70) qui est certainement merdique mais je m'amuse vraiment beaucoup. Et ça donne envie de filer des thunes au dev via leur boutique. (J'ai déjà acheté 200 pts)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Rien que pour rassurer les joueurs en HC, je viens de faire une petite map T1 pour gagner mon niveau et porter un item tout neuf... map possédée par l'Elder. Quelques portails par ci par là... TOUS invoquent de gentilles gargouilles géantes de kitava et quelques piaf mange cadavre. Bon les piafs à ce niveau c'est anecdotique, mais les gargouilles par pack de 5 toutes les 3 secondes... je pense que vous apprécierez !
edit : ah et des piety's miscreation aussi, sinon ce n'est pas drôle ! >.>

----------


## Isdrydge

> Pour le moment je suis bluffé par la qualité de PoE. Mon premier essai n'avait pas été probant il y a au moins 2 ans mais là j'ai vraiment l'impression de jouer à la suite de Diablo 2. Je suis sur mon premier vrai perso (lvl70) qui est certainement merdique mais je m'amuse vraiment beaucoup. Et ça donne envie de filer des thunes au dev via leur boutique. (J'ai déjà acheté 200 pts)


Même reflexion au précédent patch (la j'ai plus le temps  ::(: ). Le jeu est incroyable surtout sur la partie end game et chaque saison permet de relancer l'intéret. Seul GD est aussi bien sur la création de build et sur l'univers je le trouve au dessus et graphiquement, manque juste le end game de PoE et ce côté market.

Un jeu ou j'ai envie de revenir dès que possible

----------


## cailloux

Rahh punaise je trouve plus une infoq eu j'ai vu passer ici : ya pas un bonus qui s'applique quand on linke un skilltree d'un perso à un autre ? fallait un objet ?

----------


## Redlight

J'avais testé GD mais pareil j'avais pas accroché. Faudra que je ressaye. Mais moi qui vient de D3, qui l'a poncé pas mal. Qu'est ce que c'est raffraichissant et j'ai l'impression que GGG à réussi là ou Blizzard à échoué. Mettre un vrai end-game au jeu. Parce que les grift sur D3 qu'est ce que c'est chiant de choper la bonne config avec le bon boss etc... Le HL est très fastidieux. Et même le mode histoire je le trouve vachement mieux foutu avec des boss vraiment intéressant.

----------


## Jalkar

> Rahh punaise je trouve plus une infoq eu j'ai vu passer ici : ya pas un bonus qui s'applique quand on linke un skilltree d'un perso à un autre ? fallait un objet ?


c'est un jewel unique

----------


## cailloux

cimer.

Putain le kitava je l'ai jamais passé sans me faire défoncer 50 fois je suis nul en shoot them up.

----------


## Leybi

Pure talent

----------


## bobmachine

Yo!

J'ai été sur une map jaune avec le shaper dessus et après le boss cela a bien activé la rencontre avec l'elder ! Merci ! Du coup on drop un memory fragment que Zana nous échange contre un shaper's orb et une quête se déclenche. Maintenant je vois bien de quoi vous parler avec les tentacules ^^

J'ai corrompu une map, j'ai jamais vu autant de lignes dessus : 
Et j'ai fais une rencontre mémorable :  :d

----------


## thomzon

Après 3 semaines de ligue, j'aime ce jeu d'amour encore plus qu'avant. Je m'étais déjà bien amusé sur la 2.6 en mode gros noob, et la 3.0 en mode moins noob mais incapable de me fixer sur un perso.

Ici je tiens bon, je n'ai qu'un perso qui progresse (lvl 82), je fais toutes les maps d'un niveau avant de passer au suivant (niveau 5 en cours), j'upgrade mon matos petit à petit.
Le build d'Afhak (cyclone pure phys + un peu de bleed) est vraiment chouette, puissant et pas mal rapide, assez résistant. Petit 55k DPS dans le hideout suite à l'achat d'une Kitava's Feast et d'une prophecy 5-link.

Le seul bémol, c'est qu'avec mon temps de jeu, je me heurte maintenant à un mur côté progression de matos. En gros je dois viser une Kaom's Heart, et vu le prix et la vitesse à laquelle je gagne des sous, c'est pas gagné (sauf gros coup de bol).

Mais bon je continue à progresser, on verra bien s je me heurte à un mur de difficulté.

J'ai aussi très envie de claquer mon pognon dans un poet's pen pour tester un summoner, mais je résiste.

----------


## Exureris

Après passé une soirée à respec en long large et travers, j'ai pu enfin fixer mon perso Ligthning Tendrils et je le finirais en Storm Caller de l'extrême. C'est, je trouve, bien plus fun à jouer. Ca dépop les abyss en 2/2 etc
J'ai essayé Volatile Dead également je n'ai pas du tout accroché au feeling.
Bref plutôt content de ma soirée.

----------


## Jalkar

> Après passé une soirée à respec en long large et travers, j'ai pu enfin fixer mon perso Ligthning Tendrils et je le finirais en Storm Caller de l'extrême. C'est, je trouve, bien plus fun à jouer. Ca dépop les abyss en 2/2 etc
> J'ai essayé Volatile Dead également je n'ai pas du tout accroché au feeling.
> Bref plutôt content de ma soirée.


a l'inverse, j'ai totalement abandonné Storm Call ^^

Lightning Tendrils + Cast While channeling + Arc, ca clear vraaaiiiment bien et le DPS monocible reste honorable.

Et c'est surtout moins aggressif pour les yeux :D

Par contre j'ai laché Mind Over Matter, j'avais des problèmes de mana (meme avec une pot) sur les abysse et du coup je perdais en dps et en sécurité^^

----------


## walkthisway

Alors voilà,

Je suis en hc, j'ai pas joué depuis la refonte des actes et jusqu'ici je me suis pas spoil. Néanmoins j'arrives à kitava acte 10. Et pour le coup, sachant qu'ils avaient sans doute pondu un truc du genre dominus lors de sa sortie j'ai jeté un oeil sur le net. Et le doute m'assaille....vous pensez que je peux lui casser le ... https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...ras/characters      ou il est plus sage d'upgrade?

----------


## Kamikaze

Tranquille en glad, mais fous determination vitality + stone golem/chaos golem si tu veux être safe. Il faudra éviter les gros hit physiques téléphoné mais tu peux tank tout ce qu'il t'envoie a priori.

Il faut prendre le dieu Abberath pour éviter le burning ground. Le seul truc restant dangereux c'est un dot chaos à base de limace.

Donc ça devrait aller mais garde bien les yeux ouverts

----------


## Leybi

D'ailleurs il l'ont un peu nerf à la 3.1 le Kitava act 10 (l'explosion en croix fait plus des one-shot à tout va) et ça fait du bien

----------


## walkthisway

C'est passé tranquille, merci. A moi les maps!

----------


## cailloux

Putain je suis dégouté,  la CG que j'ai reçu à la place de la précédente défectueuse me fait la même merde, ma CM doit envoyer un court circuit et la rendre HS je vois que ça.

----------


## Mad-T

Ou ils te l'ont retournée telle que :D
:nowelduSAV:

----------


## Ananas

Objectif de la ligue précédente atteint: crever des mains du Shaper, c'est fait  ::rolleyes:: 

Allez, avec un peu d'entraînement je pense que je peux me le faire, suffit de pas traîner quand il fait son gros slam. Le plus dur va être d'obtenir a nouveau les maps des guardiens pour drop les frags...le bon point c'est qu'avec l'extension, run des maps bas level a un peu plus d'intérêt qu'avant.

----------


## esprex

Coin,

Il y a une classe en particulier à privilégier quand on débute ou n'importe laquelle peut faire l'affaire ?
J'ai commencé avec un genre de rôdeur, ça tape plutôt bien mais c'est assez fragile  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Je dirai plutôt des build, sunder par exemple.

J'ai démarré un maraudeur et même sans suivre aucun build je me suis naturellement tourné vers cette compétence (simple, efficace et safe), je le laisse de côté mais il m'a permis de finir le jeu et de commencer les cartes (lvl78), mais vu qu'il n'est pas optimisé je sens que son potentiel est limité. Dans cette ligue je crois qu'il est plutôt conseillé de le faire en Duelist en revanche. Si tu suis un guide tu ne devrait avoir aucun problème.

Je suis mon premier build là vers un Duelist reaver.

----------


## esprex

Pas trop regardé les build encore, je fais ça au feeling pour l'instant. C'est important de chercher à être opti dès le début ou on peut voir ça plus tard, pour le "endgame" par exemple ?

----------


## Redlight

De ma petite expérience le jeu permet de petit erreur (tu glanes pas mal de point de respec) mais pas de se planter dans les grande ligne. Par exemple j'étais parti sur un build sunder avec hache à 2 mains, c'est pas mal mais le mieux en maraudeur c'est en 2x masse à 1 main apparemment. Bah vu le nombre de point que j'ai investi en 2 mains et en haches c'est cuit de ce côté. Après j'ai pu changer mes quelques expérimentations et rattrapé mes carrences en défense en cours de partie par exemple.

Mais les autres pourront t'en dire plus à ce sujet à mon avis.

Après je peux te donner les conseils de nouveau joueur : pour ton premier perso ne te prend pas trop la tête avec les build, fixe toi un cap (comme j'avais fait : hache 2 mains et saignement) et tu t'y tiens. Le premier perso ça sert vraiment a appréhender les mécaniques du jeu qui sont relativement lourdes et nombreuses. C'est un des reproches que je fait au jeu, ils ont ajouté beaucoup de contenu mais sans vraiment prendre le temps de l'expliquer par exemple (le coup des breach ou des charges par exemple). Et privilégie la défense lors de ton leveling, les boss piquent pas mal.

Ah autre reproche le craft : qu'est ce que c'est compliqué et pas du tout expliqué. J'ai découvert par hasard que les maitre débloquait des ateliers. Et il y a aussi les recettes pour les vendeurs ? Vous les utilisez ? Il faut en connaitre certaines par coeur parce que la liste est archi longue :http://web.archive.org/web/201706140...Vendor_Recipes. C'est très confus pour moi ce point en particulier.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ca marche très bien sunder 2H. Surtout avec une hache genre la disfavour.  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Disfavour... ou en plus modeste Kitava... ou en pauvre Debeon's dirge... ou n'importe quelle rare avec un bon DPS qui ne va pas coûter plus d'un chaos... En fait je sèche plutôt à trouver une préférence en 2 x 1 masse à une main plutôt qu'en n'importe quoi à deux mains ! (sauf épée vu qu'on peut pas)

----------


## bobmachine

> Ah autre reproche le craft : qu'est ce que c'est compliqué et pas du tout expliqué. J'ai découvert par hasard que les maitre débloquait des ateliers. Et il y a aussi les recettes pour les vendeurs ? Vous les utilisez ? Il faut en connaitre certaines par coeur parce que la liste est archi longue :http://web.archive.org/web/201706140...Vendor_Recipes. C'est très confus pour moi ce point en particulier.


Si tu veux mon avis de gros noob (et si tu le veux pas tant pis)

Tu gardes les flask pour vendre après un total de 40% de qualité. Pour 1× Glassblower's Bauble
Tu gardes les gemmes pour vendre après un total de 40% de qualité. Pour 1× Gemcutter's Prism
Tu gardes (si t'es motivé et avec de la place dans ton coffre ou juste pauvre) un set complet rare non identifié lvl 60+ pour deux chaos. C'est top au début quand t'as rien.

Tu vends directement les objets :
 - "Linked red, green, and blue" : 1× Chromatic Orb
 - "Six Sockets" : 7× Jeweller's Orb

Tu peux craft "1× Stone Hammer/Rock Breaker/Gavel with 20% quality + 1× Any Map" pour 1× Cartographer's Chisel


Ce sont les seules recettes que j'ai gardé. Le reste je trouve que c'est utile pour lvl up et dispensable. Et le reste du reste c'est des trucs unique, utile vraiment quand la situation se présente.
Y a plein de choses à savoir alors j'ai mis les recettes dans la case "chiant je m'en occuperai un autre jour".

----------


## Redlight

> Si tu veux mon avis de gros noob (et si tu le veux pas tant pis)
> 
> Tu gardes les flask pour vendre après un total de 40% de qualité. Pour 1× Glassblower's Bauble
> Tu gardes les gemmes pour vendre après un total de 40% de qualité. Pour 1× Gemcutter's Prism
> Tu gardes (si t'es motivé et avec de la place dans ton coffre ou juste pauvre) un set complet rare non identifié lvl 60+ pour deux chaos. C'est top au début quand t'as rien.
> 
> *Tu vends directement les objets :
>  - "Linked red, green, and blue" : 1× Chromatic Orb
>  - "Six Sockets" : 7× Jeweller's Orb*
> ...


Ca je fait déjà mais le reste j'ai rien compris. Ca veut dire quoi "Tu gardes les flask pour vendre après un total de 40% de qualité." ?




> Tu peux craft "1× Stone Hammer/Rock Breaker/Gavel with 20% quality + 1× Any Map" pour 1× Cartographer's Chisel


Donc si je vend un marteau, une map j'obtiens un cartographer ?

----------


## MrGr33N

> Ca je fait déjà mais le reste j'ai rien compris. Ca veut dire quoi "Tu gardes les flask pour vendre après un total de 40% de qualité." ?


En gros, tu vend des flasques supérieures à un marchand, et si la somme de qualité des flasques vendues vaut au moins 40%, tu gagnes un glassblower's bauble.

Pareil avec les gemmes supérieures pour les GCP.

----------


## Redlight

> En gros, tu vend des flasques supérieurs à un marchant, et si la somme de qualité des flasques vendues vaut au moins 40%, tu gagnes un glassblower's bauble.
> 
> Pareil avec les gemmes supérieures pour les GCP.


Ah ok c'est plus clair comme ça.

----------


## Aza

Bon j'ai commencé le jeu hier et j'en suis déjà à une dizaine d'heures de jeu. J'en suis à l'acte 1 j'essaye de le faire de fond en comble, les missions facultatives et tout ^^

J'accroche vraiment au jeu et à l'ambiance assez sombre, les musiques sont bien choisies, les graphismes un peu bof, dommage (après le jeu est sorti en 2013, donc normal...)

Cet arbre de talent, waow O_O Sur les conseils d'un pote histoire de pas me perdre, je suis parti sur un Maraudeur Surrender. Donc en Français Surrender c'est le sors Déchirement, j'ai mis un moment à trouver xD

Bon par contre, j'ai rien compris à l'histoire, va falloir que je cherche un résumé quelque part que je ne comprend rien.

Sinon quelques questions en vrac, désolé pour vous ça doit couler de source si vous suivez le jeu depuis le début, pour moi c'est tout nouveau : 

- peut-on jouer en coop avec un pote ? Y a t'il du Pvp ?

- une fois la campagne principale finie, c'est comme dans D3 on la refait à l'infini pour loot des items ? Quel est le but en End game ?

- J'ai un livre des regrets que je ne peut pas mettre dans ma réserve, c'est normal ? déjà que je trouve le sac trop petit, obligé de faire des allers retours très souvent à la ville en tp pour revendre les items, alors si en plus je suis obligé de garder sur moi certaisn trucs.... :s (surtout qu'il prend 4 cases :s)

Bon, pour le moment je crois que c'est tout, mais j'en aurais surement d'autres plus tard ^^

----------


## Redlight

C'est sunder par surrender  ::XD::

----------


## Fredox

@Aza>
*- peut-on jouer en coop avec un pote ? Y a t'il du Pvp ?*
Oui tu peux jouer en coop à plusieurs. Oui aussi pour le pvp, il y a plusieurs modes de disponible.

*- une fois la campagne principale finie, c'est comme dans D3 on la refait à l'infini pour loot des items ? Quel est le but en End game ?*
Une fois les 10 actes finis, tu accèderas à l'Atlas de PoE, qui est le endgame du jeu. Tu looteras des maps que tu pourras parcourir et farmer afin de compléter l'Atlas et dropper de l'item rare (en gros, je détaille pas ici, c'est pas très utile pour le moment).

*- J'ai un livre des regrets que je ne peut pas mettre dans ma réserve, c'est normal ? déjà que je trouve le sac trop petit, obligé de faire des allers retours très souvent à la ville en tp pour revendre les items, alors si en plus je suis obligé de garder sur moi certaisn trucs.... :s (surtout qu'il prend 4 cases :s)*
Les livres en récompense de quêtes te donnent des points de compétences, des points permettant d'oublier des capacités apprises etc. Un clic droit dessus pour l'activer. Pour les items à revendre, installe toi un filtre si ce n'est déjà fait, afin de trier le plus gros. Un des plus connus est le filtre de NeverSink.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Tu peux aussi lire la 1ere page du topic qui est mise à jour très régulièrement, et en plus elle est belle. Et non, ce n'est pas du suçotage de boules.  ::ninja::

----------


## Redlight

Pour le coup c'est pas faux, ça doit être l'OP que j'ai le plus consulté du forum ^^

----------


## Drup

Le mieux en sunder c'est 1 arme + 1 prismatic eclipse 3 green socket. Ca ne sert a rien d'avoir deux armes vu le fonctionnement de sunder. Globablement, 2W c'est nettement moins cher que les grosses armes 2H.

En arme, le top du top c'est les haches rare avec trouzemilles DPS. Sinon soul taker est très très bien aussi. 
Il ne faut pas utiliser Jack the Axe, ça pourri ton leech.

En mode budget, on peut commencer par un Callinellus Malleus ou une mace rare (qui sont bien moins cher que les haches a dps similaire).
Il est assez facile de respec de mace en hache quand on a suffisamment de tune pour passer le cap.

----------


## Ananas

Rencontre avec l'Elder sur une map jaune.

Tout allait bien jusqu'à ce que le terrain commence à être rempli de ces saloperies qui degen. A partir de là j'ai juste crevé en boucle. Sans compter le coup du freeze, je sais pas comment l'éviter.

Mon bon vieux Kablarmf, tu est bien brave mais tu ne passera jamais le cap Shaper/Elder, j'en ai bien peur  ::sad::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Sans compter le coup du freeze, je sais pas comment l'éviter.


Regarde des vidéos pour repérer l'animation, quand il le fait t'as un petit laps de temps pour passer derrière lui et ne rien prendre.

----------


## Aza

> @Aza>
> *- peut-on jouer en coop avec un pote ? Y a t'il du Pvp ?*
> Oui tu peux jouer en coop à plusieurs. Oui aussi pour le pvp, il y a plusieurs modes de disponible.
> 
> *- une fois la campagne principale finie, c'est comme dans D3 on la refait à l'infini pour loot des items ? Quel est le but en End game ?*
> Une fois les 10 actes finis, tu accèderas à l'Atlas de PoE, qui est le endgame du jeu. Tu looteras des maps que tu pourras parcourir et farmer afin de compléter l'Atlas et dropper de l'item rare (en gros, je détaille pas ici, c'est pas très utile pour le moment).
> 
> *- J'ai un livre des regrets que je ne peut pas mettre dans ma réserve, c'est normal ? déjà que je trouve le sac trop petit, obligé de faire des allers retours très souvent à la ville en tp pour revendre les items, alors si en plus je suis obligé de garder sur moi certaisn trucs.... :s (surtout qu'il prend 4 cases :s)*
> Les livres en récompense de quêtes te donnent des points de compétences, des points permettant d'oublier des capacités apprises etc. Un clic droit dessus pour l'activer. Pour les items à revendre, installe toi un filtre si ce n'est déjà fait, afin de trier le plus gros. Un des plus connus est le filtre de NeverSink.


Ok merci des conseils. J'ai installé NeverSink pour trier les items parceque c'était n'importequoi, je passais plus de temps à trier mes items loots qu'à jouer --' Le filtre vous le mettez sur quel curseur ? Là j'ai mis au 2e curseur, je crois.

----------


## Redlight

> Ok merci des conseils. J'ai installé NeverSink pour trier les items parceque c'était n'importequoi, je passais plus de temps à trier mes items loots qu'à jouer --' Le filtre vous le mettez sur quel curseur ? Là j'ai mis au 2e curseur, je crois.


Tout dépend, au début je l'ai mis sur regular, puis sur semi strict assez vite j'ai reroll avec ça ne m'a pas déranger. Maintenant que je fait les map je l'ai mit en strict et ça change la vie.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais perso je joue systématiquement en strict, je peux plus descendre en dessous

----------


## Benounet

> Si tu veux mon avis de gros noob (et si tu le veux pas tant pis)
> 
> Tu gardes les flask pour vendre après un total de 40% de qualité. Pour 1× Glassblower's Bauble
> Tu gardes les gemmes pour vendre après un total de 40% de qualité. Pour 1× Gemcutter's Prism
> Tu gardes (si t'es motivé et avec de la place dans ton coffre ou juste pauvre) un set complet rare non identifié lvl 60+ pour deux chaos. C'est top au début quand t'as rien.
> 
> Tu vends directement les objets :
>  - "Linked red, green, and blue" : 1× Chromatic Orb
>  - "Six Sockets" : 7× Jeweller's Orb
> ...


Je reponds a Relight en completant. (Sachant que je suis pas sur de ton avancement dans le jeu)
Je debute aussi, donc a prendre avec pincette mais je ponce pas mal le market des currencies. 
Les red green blue link pour une chromatic c'est perte de temps pour la place que ca prend dans l'inventaire/prix d'une chromatic, a la limite les 3*1 (3 cases sur 1).
Les hammers + map c'est a peine rentable pour la revente du carto grapher's chisel si quality < 15%.
La recette des chaos = meilleur moyen de farm des chaos des que les ilvl60 commencent a tomber (de ce que j'ai remarque ca commence sur les 2 dernieres map d'act 10, y'a pas de reelle sensation de farming vu que ca tombe a la pelle, ca necessite juste disons 1 stash dedie a la tache).

J'imagine, mais si c'est pas le cas faut le faire absolument, que tu as deja mis un item filter. La page de base du plus commun http://www.filterblade.xyz/ explique rapidement pourquoi il va te montrer certains items et d'autres non. Necessaire pour surligner les rares ilvl60+ sans avoir a passer sur tous les items avec ALT maintenu. (+ ca t'apprendra quelques vendor recipe).

Y'a une prophecy assez commune qui va tripler ton gain d'exp lors de ta prochaine rencontre avec un master qui se revend 15 chaos. Dans le doute check le prix de tes prophecies.


Le but de toutes ces precisions? C'est plus facile et moins cher d'acheter l'item qui te convient que d'essayer de le craft, c'est meme souvent moins cher que d'essayer d'adapter un item qui serait bien sur ton build avec, par exemple, ce putain de dernier link pour ta derniere gem qui veut pas tomber.


Edit: pardon ca a developper derriere et du coup mes precisions sont inutiles.

----------


## Benounet

Je double post d'ailleurs. Debutant sur le jeu je cherche des amis pour 1: commencer un nouveau perso, et, ou, 2: commencer mes maps vu que j'ai beau lire et relire les guides je piff rien a part que plus on unlock de map, plus le pool de drop de map est grand et donc plus on diminue sa chance de drop la map qu'on cherche pour progresser. Du coup y'a tout un tas de trucs a faire pour genre "upgrade une map facile a run tout en se laissant la possibilite de drop la map suivante et sans agrandir son pool de drop" ou je capte pas grand chose, ajouter a ca le bonus genre tuer le boss sur une map qui remplit telle condition (pas compris ce que ca faisait). Du coup tant qu'a faire de la merde en boite et etre bloque a mi Atlas, autant que je le fasse a plusieurs.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Les red green blue link pour une chromatic c'est perte de temps pour la place que ca prend dans l'inventaire/prix d'une chromatic, a la limite les 3*1 (3 cases sur 1).
> Les hammers + map c'est a peine rentable pour la revente du carto grapher's chisel si quality < 15%.
> La recette des chaos = meilleur moyen de farm des chaos des que les ilvl60 commencent a tomber (de ce que j'ai remarque ca commence sur les 2 dernieres map d'act 10, y'a pas de reelle sensation de farming vu que ca tombe a la pelle, ca necessite juste disons 1 stash dedie a la tache).
> 
> J'imagine, mais si c'est pas le cas faut le faire absolument, que tu as deja mis un item filter. La page de base du plus commun http://www.filterblade.xyz/ explique rapidement pourquoi il va te montrer certains items et d'autres non. Necessaire pour surligner les rares ilvl60+ sans avoir a passer sur tous les items avec ALT maintenu. (+ ca t'apprendra quelques vendor recipe).


-Les chromatics ça dépend de ce que tu fais, si t'es pas en speed farm ça a l'avantage de s'accumuler vite et ça prend pas de temps (juste de la place). Si t'es en leveling ou sur des maps peu rentables, ou que tu veux pas trade (ssf ou non), autant en accumuler, je le fais pendant longtemps.
-Les chisels c'est rentable mais ça prend du temps, le coût est quasi nul vu si tu ne ramasses que des marteaux blancs ou bleu q12+ ou rare q16+ (4 blacksmith à chaque). Par contre si avant je le faisais régulièrement, avec le nouvel atlas je préfère garder un stock de cartes conséquent plutôt que de les chisels. 
-la recette chaos est à la fois intéressante et contraignante. Une fois que tu vides vite les maps autant passer du temps à clear une map qu'à faire la recette. Par contre c'est un des moyens les plus faciles de se faire des chaos sans trade, et je continue de le faire mais pour avoir des regals régulièrement vu leur utilité en craft (et plus chiant à trade que des chaos).
Le niveau des items pour la recette chaos ben c'est pas compliqué... si la zone est level 60, TOUS les items de la zone seront au moins 60 (sauf rares +1 et uniques +2). Donc à partir de Harbour Bridge (dernière zone acte 8) c'est bon. (à savoir si vous farmez là bas avant d'avancer par exemple).



> blabla map


Pour les maps, rappel des bases : 
-tu ne peux looter que des maps déjà faites (ie : boss tué) ou liées (sur l'atlas, les chemins, et juste à côté) à la map que t'es en train de faire (sauf les uniques qui loot n'importe comment moyennant le tiers)
-tu ne peux looter que jusqu'au niveau de la map en cours +1 sur les mobs et +2 sur les boss
-le bonus d'une map dépend de sa rareté : blanc il faut buter le boss sur une map magique, jaune faut faire une map rare et rouge sur une corrupted
-ne pas faire le bonus n'empêche pas de looter la map, pour ça faut juste tuer le boss (ou être sur une map liée)
-chaque bonus te donne 1% de chance d'obtenir une map d'un tiers supérieur. Ca ne veut pas dire que tu auras du t15 sur du t12, mais que si tu as 100% de chance (donc 100 maps avec bonus) globalement tes loots seront d'un niveau supérieur (donc si tu fais une map T10 et que tu aurais du looter 4x19, ben tu auras 4xT10). Ca monte petit à petit mais ça permet globalement d'améliorer son pool de map et de le maintenir.

La limitation des maps à tomber (liées ou faites) rend "difficile" l'obtention de toutes les maps si tu ne trades pas / partage pas.
Si tu fais une map T1, elle te loot une T2 et tu la fais tout de suite. Quand tu vas faire une autre T1, tu vas pouvoir looter la map suivante ET la T2 que tu viens de faire. Si tu n'avais pas fait du tout de T2, chaque T1 ne pourrait te looter que la T2 qui la suit. 
Du coup l'idée si tu veux faire vraiment propre et méthodique (mais c'est long) c'est de faire TOUTES les maps d'un tiers donné jusqu'à obtenir TOUTES les maps du tiers suivant avant de les commencer. 
Donc tu fais les 4 T1 jusqu'à obtenir les 6 T2. Ensuite tu fais les 6 T2 jusqu'à obtenir les 10 T3 etc etc. 
En profitant aussi du fait que 3 maps identiques au marchand te donnent la suivante dans l'atlas (donc 3 dungeons = 1 flooded mine). 

Mais si t'as du monde en ligne et/ou que tu trades un peu (+zana qui vend des maps), autant acheter les maps qui manquent ou les échanger / partager les boss.

----------


## Benounet

> -Les chromatics ça dépend de ce que tu fais, si t'es pas en speed farm ça a l'avantage de s'accumuler vite et ça prend pas de temps (juste de la place). Si t'es en leveling ou sur des maps peu rentables, ou que tu veux pas trade (ssf ou non), autant en accumuler, je le fais pendant longtemps.
> -Les chisels c'est rentable mais ça prend du temps, le coût est quasi nul vu si tu ne ramasses que des marteaux blancs ou bleu q12+ ou rare q16+ (4 blacksmith à chaque). Par contre si avant je le faisais régulièrement, avec le nouvel atlas je préfère garder un stock de cartes conséquent plutôt que de les chisels. 
> -la recette chaos est à la fois intéressante et contraignante. Une fois que tu vides vite les maps autant passer du temps à clear une map qu'à faire la recette. Par contre c'est un des moyens les plus faciles de se faire des chaos sans trade, et je continue de le faire mais pour avoir des regals régulièrement vu leur utilité en craft (et plus chiant à trade que des chaos).
> Le niveau des items pour la recette chaos ben c'est pas compliqué... si la zone est level 60, TOUS les items de la zone seront au moins 60 (sauf rares +1 et uniques +2). Donc à partir de Harbour Bridge (dernière zone acte 8) c'est bon. (à savoir si vous farmez là bas avant d'avancer par exemple).
> 
> 
> Pour les maps, rappel des bases : 
> -tu ne peux looter que des maps déjà faites (ie : boss tué) ou liées (sur l'atlas, les chemins, et juste à côté) à la map que t'es en train de faire (sauf les uniques qui loot n'importe comment moyennant le tiers)
> -tu ne peux looter que jusqu'au niveau de la map en cours +1 sur les mobs et +2 sur les boss
> ...



Merci pour les details!

----------


## Aza

14h de jeu : lvl 28 et acte 3 ^^ J'aime BEAUCOUP ce jeu pour le moment, MAIS : 

- je ne comprend absolument rien à l'histoire, pourtant j'essaye de lire les trucs et tout, mais je comprend rien, pour le moment je trouve l'histoire super mal amenée et c'est dommage, ça motive à try hard le RP tout ça !!

- Il n'y a aucune cinématique (comme dans D3 par exemple ? pas taper) et ça encore c'est dommage, et ça aiderait à amener l'histoire.

----------


## Redlight

Perso je sais même pas de quoi parle l'histoire xD.

Sinon je farm les premiers tiers de Map (t6) sans problème donc les recettes de vendeur j'y fait plus trop gaffe en faite

----------


## Benounet

Pour l'instant j'ai vu une cinematique. J'hesite entre "dispensable" et "j'aurais prefere ne pas la voir".

----------


## CaMarchePas

L'histoire c'est surtout des tonnes de bribes qui expliquent beaucoup de choses sur beaucoup de périodes différentes. Faudrait trouver un guide pour commencer à expliquer car y'a vraiment beaucoup de choses, mais faut lire/chercher. Y compris les textes sur les uniques. 

=======

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...1_mods_for_31/

J'avais loupé l'ajout de mods T1 sur les ilvl86... j'imagine pas le prix d'une base shaped/elder ilvl86. :s

----------


## Aza

Si je met des items en Réserve, que je crée un nouveau perso, je pourrais utiliser ces items ?

je suis dans le mode "ligue actuelle", je sais plus comment ça s'appelle exactement, une ligue c'est une sorte de saison, si j'ai bien compris. A la fin de la saison, je pourrais quand même garder mon perso' ?

2 questions cons mais qui me turlupine.

Et oui, faut que je lise l'OP, désolé si c'est indiqué, j'ai pas encore eu le temps --'

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Oui et oui.

Les leagues durent 3 mois, ensuite ton perso et ton stash partent en standard.

----------


## Aza

> Oui et oui.
> 
> Les leagues durent 3 mois, ensuite ton perso et ton stash partent en standard.


ah ok, mon statsh c'est mon stuff ? Donc mon stuff + ma reserve partent en standart, donc pour en profiter il faudra que je crée un perso dans la ligue "standart" ? Ok Ok, merci.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> ah ok, mon statsh c'est mon stuff ? Donc mon stuff + ma reserve partent en standart, donc pour en profiter il faudra que je crée un perso dans la ligue "standart" ? Ok Ok, merci.


Pas besoin, tu peux continuer en standard avec ton perso actuel. Et si tu décides de faire un nouveau perso en Abyss tu peux profiter de tout ce que tu mets dans ton stash.

----------


## Aza

Ok thx. 

Je regarde pour acheter des points in game pour les micros transactions, par curiosité, puis si je passe un paquet d'heures sur le jeu j'en prendrai pour support. Les 50 points sont à 4e et les 200 à 17e, en gros vaut mieux acheter 4 fois 50 points qu'une fois 200, c'est con.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Sinon tu attends une promo pour le currency tab et quelques onglets premiums pour le trade. Pour le reste tu verras ça plus tard, à la limite les cartes (pas les maps) ça peut vite prendre beaucoup de place.

----------


## pepito

> Ok thx. 
> 
> Je regarde pour acheter des points in game pour les micros transactions, par curiosité, puis si je passe un paquet d'heures sur le jeu j'en prendrai pour support. Les 50 points sont à 4e et les 200 à 17e, en gros vaut mieux acheter 4 fois 50 points qu'une fois 200, c'est con.


C'est juste l'affichage qui merde en enlevant la virgule, c'est 4.25 le prix que tu paye: https://fr.pathofexile.com/shop/purchase

----------


## Benounet

> Sinon tu attends une promo pour le currency tab et quelques onglets premiums pour le trade. Pour le reste tu verras ça plus tard, à la limite les cartes (pas les maps) ça peut vite prendre beaucoup de place.


T'as du mal calculer parceque ca change rien d'acheter les points par 50 ou par 200 (ou alors tu passes pas par steam?). L'anguille sous roche est juste situee sur le prix des items "must have" qui sont souvent juste au dessus des paliers d'achat de points lors des promos (mais ca revient quand meme moins cher).

Mais oui les achats qui valent le coup sont le currency stash, X (2?) premium stash pour ta revente, et un map stash. Dans cet ordre d'importance je dirais. (le map stash t'as le temps de voir venir, notamment si tu joues "je clear toutes les maps et je lis tout le background que je trouve")

----------


## Dirian

Les chrom, ca depend de ton stuff et de ton objectif.
Si comme moi dans cette league tu va sur du stuff sur lequel tu as besoin de 3 voir 4 offcolor, les merdes RGB au sol, tu va les ramasser. C'est ainsi que je n'ai pas eu a acheter de chroms pour l'instant ^^

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> T'as du mal calculer parceque ca change rien d'acheter les points par 50 ou par 200 (ou alors tu passes pas par steam?). L'anguille sous roche est juste situee sur le prix des items "must have" qui sont souvent juste au dessus des paliers d'achat de points lors des promos (mais ca revient quand meme moins cher).
> 
> Mais oui les achats qui valent le coup sont le currency stash, X (2?) premium stash pour ta revente, et un map stash. Dans cet ordre d'importance je dirais. (le map stash t'as le temps de voir venir, notamment si tu joues "je clear toutes les maps et je lis tout le background que je trouve")


Ils font souvent des promos pour les différents tabs, donc si ça revient à moins cher vu que c'est une promo.

----------


## Benounet

> Ils font souvent des promos pour les différents tabs, donc si ça revient à moins cher vu que c'est une promo.


Mon message ne doit pas etre clair desole.
Il n'y a pas de difference de prix a l'achat de points en fonction des 3 options possibles (50/100/200). Lors des promos ils t'incitent souvent a prendre le pack de point superieur en mettant le prix d'un stash juste au dessus d'une des options (currency stash a 60 par exemple), c'est plus la dessus qu'ils jouent.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Mon message ne doit pas etre clair desole.
> Il n'y a pas de difference de prix a l'achat de points en fonction des 3 options possibles (50/100/200). Lors des promos ils t'incitent souvent a prendre le pack de point superieur en mettant le prix d'un stash juste au dessus d'une des options (currency stash a 60 par exemple), c'est plus la dessus qu'ils jouent.


Mais où t'as vu que je parlais d'achats de points? J'ai dit attends une promo sur les tabs. T'économiseras pas tes sous à l'achat de points mais t'économiseras tes points. Pour acheter un joli weta pet par exemple.  ::trollface::

----------


## Benounet

Mes excuses
Petit quiproquo du au fait que je souhaitais quote aza intialement sur la difference de prix en fonction du nombre de points qu'on achete.

----------


## Redlight

Qui tu traites de banane, banane ?  ::XD::

----------


## Benounet

> Les chrom, ca depend de ton stuff et de ton objectif.
> Si comme moi dans cette league tu va sur du stuff sur lequel tu as besoin de 3 voir 4 offcolor, les merdes RGB au sol, tu va les ramasser. C'est ainsi que je n'ai pas eu a acheter de chroms pour l'instant ^^


Et c'est pas plus rentable/rapide de ne pas ramasser les RGB et donc de ne pas rentrer vendre/trier tout son bordel a chaque inventaire plein en tablant sur le fait que les chroms se stack? Meme si ce raisonnement est sans doute moins valable une fois que tu passes en late vu que tu reviens au hideout a chaque map et que tu as probablement affine ton filtre de drop. Enfin je sais pas je demande et reflechis. Perso je fonctionne en "prix par case de stash/inventaire" afin d'eviter de blinder mon shop d'armes a deux mains  valant 1 chaos quand je peux y foutre 8 gems a 1 alche.

Edit: 
j'ai fait le calcul et 1 chaos recipe = 31 cases = 10 chrom (a la louche)
10 chrom = 10 *3*1 = 30 cases si on prend que les plus petits objets.

----------


## Aza

La Guilde des Canards est toujours active ? Si oui, je souheterais la rejoindre, mon nom de compte : Azaroths

Merci !

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> La Guilde des Canards est toujours active ? Si oui, je souheterais la rejoindre, mon nom de compte : Azaroths
> 
> Merci !


Elle fonctionne mais apparemment c'est un repaire de gens radins qui lâchent pas de maps.  ::ninja::

----------


## ERISS

Si il y a des maps, dans l'onglet 'Uniques' rempli (j'ai pas les droits pour renommer).

----------


## Aza

J'ai pris un pack à 17e pour 200 points, ça me permettra d'acheter des onglets pour ma Réserve tout en soutenant les Devs (déjà 26h de jeu en 3 ou 4 jours que j'ai commencé, je pense que c'est gage de qualité ^^)

J'ai acheté un onglet pour ranger les différentes monnaies, bien pratique !! 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Elle fonctionne mais apparemment c'est un repaire de gens radins qui lâchent pas de maps.


Pas grave j'suis radin moi aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> J'ai pris un pack à 17e pour 200 points, ça me permettra d'acheter des onglets pour ma Réserve tout en soutenant les Devs (déjà 26h de jeu en 3 ou 4 jours que j'ai commencé, je pense que c'est gage de qualité ^^)
> 
> J'ai acheté un onglet pour ranger les différentes monnaies, bien pratique !! 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Pas grave j'suis radin moi aussi


Ton nom de perso c'est quoi?

----------


## Aza

> Ton nom de perso c'est quoi?


Azzaroths

EDIT : WOUAAAA Je viens de faire le Boss Malachai, putain ce combat de fou !!!!! Déjà le boss en lui même pète la classe, ensuite le combat à durer 20 minutes (j'ai mis longtemps à comprendre qu'il fallait buter les 3 coeurs autour) et j'ai du mourrir 10 fois XD Excellent j'me suis régalé !!

----------


## darkmanticora

Yop, je suis un peu en manque de H&S, diablo 3 j'en ai fait le tour a mon petit niveau (80h) et j'avais joué a POE a l'epoque de sa sortie y'a quelques années.
Je voulais y rejouer en mode détente sur ma xbox histoire de test le gameplay a la manette, mais il est pas trop velu pour rentrer dedans facilement ? (avec l'arbre de talent monstrueux  ::P: )

Le mieux serait peut être de partir sur un build trouvé sur le net qui me plaise bien histoire d'appréhender de nouveau les mécaniques du jeu et la progression tres particuliere du perso ? 

Dernier point, j'ai regarder 2-3 vidéo et j'ai pas bien capté quel était le contenu dispo une fois les 5 actes de base terminé ? (j'y ai joué a l'époque ou y'en avait que 2 ou 3 de mémoire  ::P: )

Merki et bonne année les coins !

----------


## Benounet

Tu refais 5 actes derriere assez similaires aux premiers mais avec des variantes,  des environnements un peu differents par rapports aux originaux mais dans les memes themes principaux, c'est surtout l'histoire qui evolue. 
J'ai envie de dire les 5 premiers actes c'est le tuto, tu suis ton guide et tu tapes du mob en avancant sans capter grand chose.

Les actes 5 suivants tu commences un peu a comprendre les mechaniques generales du jeu et de ton build en particulier, le jeu devient plus rapide et les boss (et parfois pack de miniboss) sanctionnent plus.

Apres t'as 150 maps que tu peux, ou ne pas, accomplir. Tu debutes dans les quatres coins de la carte monde, le but est de naviguer vers le centre. Plus tu te rapproches du centre plus le nombre de conditions necessaires a l'obtention des cartes suivantes sont compliques a remplir, il existe tout un pan de craft et de commerce lie aux maps qui permet de faciliter ou de faconner sa progression. J'ai pas assez d'experience pour donner une estimation du temps que ca prend quand on debute pour finir le jeu, d'autant que certains builds conseilles pour les debutants sont explicitement inaptes au very endgame, mais je pense que ca se chiffre en plusieurs centaines d'heures.

Pour ce qui est du skill tree je pense que, pendant un sacre moment, tu te contentes de prendre un template de build et de l'adapter a tes preferences. Creer son propre build a partir de rien me parait improbable a moins de passer des dizaines d'heure en theorie crafting.

Voila, j'ai pas repondu au point par point mais j'espere que ca te donne une idee de ce a quoi t'attendre. Je peux me tromper sur beaucoup de points etant debutant moi meme. Par contre si tu aimes les H&S je pense que c'est un excellent jeu qui merite sa place dans les tous premiers de la categorie.

Deux points noirs a mon sens: les 3 premiers actes avec son tout premier perso peuvent paraitre extrement mous et grouper avec du random est assez peu motivant. (ou alors j'ai pas trouve les options necessaires au set up d'un groupe plus personnalise que "on se fout en tas et on rush")

----------


## darkmanticora

Merci !
Ca repond a mes interrogations sans souci ! 
J'avais vraiment aimé a l'époque de ces premieres beta mais j'avais arreté au bout d'un moment.

Pour les builds, tant qu'a faire faudrait que je trouve un site actualisé et qui permette de choisir un build certes pour débuter mais qui m'oblige pas a tout recommencer une fois arriver dans les parties un peu plus tendu !
Je lancerais ca demain pour test si j'ai trouvé un site valable pour les Template entre temps. (si vous en avez a me conseiller ca serait top)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Pour les builds, tant qu'a faire faudrait que je trouve un site actualisé et qui permette de choisir un build certes pour débuter mais qui m'oblige pas a tout recommencer une fois arriver dans les parties un peu plus tendu !
> Je lancerais ca demain pour test si j'ai trouvé un site valable pour les Template entre temps. (si vous en avez a me conseiller ca serait top)


Non mais tu vas pas te ramener et faire ton malin hein ! Ici on tente, on se mange un mur, et on recommence. Plus tard on découvre les builds bien faits voir pétés et on arrive dans les grosses maps du premier coup. Avant ça, tu vas morfler, comme tout le monde, c'est pour ton bien ! Sinon tu vas finir comme certains qui savent farmer 2643 fois la même map linéaire et être le 99-100 mais pas tuer une liche !  ::ninja::   ::trollface::

----------


## cailloux

> Non mais tu vas pas te ramener et faire ton malin hein ! Ici on tente, on se mange un mur, et on recommence. Plus tard on découvre les builds bien faits voir pétés et on arrive dans les grosses maps du premier coup. Avant ça, tu vas morfler, comme tout le monde, c'est pour ton bien ! Sinon tu vas finir comme certains qui savent farmer 2643 fois la même map linéaire et être le 99-100 mais pas tuer une liche !


Je plussois.
Normalement si tu connais les H n S tu n'auras aucune peine à comprendre les principes généraux et à avancer les 5 premiers chapitres. Pas besoin d'un building tout est clair et logique ingame les infos bulles sont en suffisantes.
Choisis un stéréotype archer bourrin ou mage teste les skills que tu croises choisis en un pour cible unique un pour groupe et tu vas avancer tout seul...l

Jusqu'au mur... Et à ce moment là tu vas pouvoir revenir ici avec des questions plus précises.

Suivre un build c'est pas une bonne idée c'est comme jouer à un jeu d'aventure avec une soluce sur les genoux.


De toute façon tu auras envie de tester de nouveaux builds toutes les 15 minutes.

----------


## Jowke

Bonjour,

J'avais testé POE pendant la Beta et je souhaite m'y remettre.

Malheureusement à chaque tentative pour y rejouer via Steam, j'ai constamment un message d'erreur lors du lancement :

"Failed to initialise"

J'ai essayé d'y rejouer à chacune des grosse update.

J'ai regardé sur internet les diverses solutions proposées à savoir :

Désinstaller/réinstaller
Défragmenter
Changer le langage du clavier
Reparer Direct X
Lancer en administrateur

mais sans succès ...

Apparemment bcp de joueurs rencontrent ce problème.

Ma config

Win 10 64 bit
I5  3,4 Ghz
GTX 970
16 giga ram

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?

J'ai adressé un mail à leur support, j'attends leur réponse.

Merci à vous.

----------


## darkmanticora

> Je plussois.
> Normalement si tu connais les H n S tu n'auras aucune peine à comprendre les principes généraux et à avancer les 5 premiers chapitres. Pas besoin d'un building tout est clair et logique ingame les infos bulles sont en suffisantes.
> Choisis un stéréotype archer bourrin ou mage teste les skills que tu croises choisis en un pour cible unique un pour groupe et tu vas avancer tout seul...l
> 
> Jusqu'au mur... Et à ce moment là tu vas pouvoir revenir ici avec des questions plus précises.
> 
> Suivre un build c'est pas une bonne idée c'est comme jouer à un jeu d'aventure avec une soluce sur les genoux.
> 
> 
> De toute façon tu auras envie de tester de nouveaux builds toutes les 15 minutes.


Je comprend bien le principe, mais j ai un souci de temps à consacrer aux jeu (vu que je joue un peu à tout et avec une vie de famille) du coup si je passe 15 ou 20h sur poe pour le rendre compte qu il faut que je recréer un perso à zéro car le mien est complètement naze, je risque de pas pouvoir, un peu comme qd j y ai joué y a quelques années et que j'avais arrêté car j'avançais p'usieurs avec mon perso  ::P:

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'avais testé POE pendant la Beta et je souhaite m'y remettre.
> 
> Malheureusement à chaque tentative pour y rejouer via Steam, j'ai constamment un message d'erreur lors du lancement :
> 
> "Failed to initialise"
> 
> J'ai essayé d'y rejouer à chacune des grosse update.
> ...


https://steamcommunity.com/app/23896...4237/?l=french

Sinon essaye via leur launcher.

----------


## Ananas

> Je comprend bien le principe, mais j ai un souci de temps à consacrer aux jeu (vu que je joue un peu à tout et avec une vie de famille) du coup si je passe 15 ou 20h sur poe pour le rendre compte qu il faut que je recréer un perso à zéro car le mien est complètement naze, je risque de pas pouvoir, un peu comme qd j y ai joué y a quelques années et que j'avais arrêté car j'avançais p'usieurs avec mon perso


Ce qui fait le sel de PoE c'est pas forcément d'aller tabasser les gros boss endgames, mais de voir jusqu'ou tes idées et ta compréhension des mécaniques t'amènent. En fait faut pas le voir comme un jeu linéaire, le reroll fait intégralement parti de l'expérience voulue par les devs, et les classes et builds possibles sont suffisament différents pour ne pas être blasé de recommencer un perso. 

Reroll, c'est une approche qui s'oppose à nos réflèxes de complétionnistes qu'on a pu développer sur des jeux plus récents (\summon BigBear) où se retaper le début du jeu une 2ème fois est déjà d'un ennui mortel à cause du nombre incalculables de merdes à ramasser/crafter pour commencer à avoir un gameplay un tant soit peu intéressant. Essaie de mettre cette idée de côté si tu veux profiter du jeu malgré peu de temps à lui accorder.

----------


## bobmachine

Salut tout le monde! C'est moi, bob, ça faisait longtemps que j'étais pas venu vous donner des nouvelles !

Je suis arrivé à 99% du niveau 89 ! Et puis je suis mort, et puis je suis mort, et puis je suis mort, et puis je suis mort.
Je suis arrivé à 17% du niveau 89 !

J'ai fais la carte unique avec des coffres à la fin, vous savez, dans une toute petite sale. Ça existe les spé avec deux boucliers ?
J'ai fais la map necropole, vous savez, avec le boss à la fin qui vous encercle et fais sortir du sol des pieux à la chaine. Quelle bonne idée.

Je savais qu'il fallait pas le faire, tout le monde le dit, mais j'ai quand même utilisé 2000 fuse pour tenter le 6L. Notez l'utilisation du verbe tenter. Il m'en reste des fuse, mais du coup j'ai arreté. Je reprendrai avec vorici niveau7.

Pk y a pas de journal de combat ? J'aimerai bien comprendre ce qui arrive parfois. Je galère à trouver des maps rouges. J'arrive pas à me faire Izaro en dual sword  ::(: 
J'ai tuer l'elder sur du blanc sans mourir ! Mais, oh boy, comme ma vie est descendu bien bas !

J'en ai marre des gens qui répondent pas quand tu veux leur acheter une map à une orbe d'alchemy ! Vu comment le trade fonctionne avec poe.trade, je verrai pas la différence avec un hotel des ventes xd

Ma cachette sur la côte est super stylé. Je veux pas me vanter mais j'ai fais du bon travail là dessus !


C'est l'heure des questions !
- Vous garder des orbes sur vous quand vous tomber sur des coffres ? Genre un coffre gemcutter bleu, une scouring puis une chance/alch ?
- Vous créez comment vos maps ? 4 chisel puis un alch et roule ma poule ?
- Je vous montre mon perso *rougit* pour que vous pointiez d'un doigt habile et expert mes défauts et les choses à améliorer ?

Big bisou ! ©

----------


## thomzon

On voit pas ton perso  ::):

----------


## Dirian

J'aime bien Bob, il est rigolo  ::ninja:: 

La réponse aux questions:
-oui, je garde des orbes pour certains coffres. Sauf qu'en fait j'ai de plus en plus la flemme de le faire.
-alch ou scouring puis alch. Parfois meme j'ose une vaal dessus. Quasi jamais de chisel pour mes maps.
-ca, c'est toi qui voit.

----------


## darkmanticora

> Ce qui fait le sel de PoE c'est pas forcément d'aller tabasser les gros boss endgames, mais de voir jusqu'ou tes idées et ta compréhension des mécaniques t'amènent. En fait faut pas le voir comme un jeu linéaire, le reroll fait intégralement parti de l'expérience voulue par les devs, et les classes et builds possibles sont suffisament différents pour ne pas être blasé de recommencer un perso. 
> 
> Reroll, c'est une approche qui s'oppose à nos réflèxes de complétionnistes qu'on a pu développer sur des jeux plus récents (\summon BigBear) où se retaper le début du jeu une 2ème fois est déjà d'un ennui mortel à cause du nombre incalculables de merdes à ramasser/crafter pour commencer à avoir un gameplay un tant soit peu intéressant. Essaie de mettre cette idée de côté si tu veux profiter du jeu malgré peu de temps à lui accorder.


Hmmm ok, je le prenais plus comme un diablo 3 dans la facon de le jouer a savoir farm les objets et donc avoir un build opti pour taper du gros mob pour loot du légendaire ! 
A l'époque des premieres alpha de POE j'avoue que j'avais du mal a capté leur arbre de talents  ::P:  (par contre j'aimais bien le coup des gemmes a mettre dans les armes pour choper une compétence ^^)

----------


## Benounet

Question:

Je me fais un summoner de la glande (sans les offerings donc) zombie/spectre. 

Comme aura il vaut mieux:
1/ Hatred qui buff les zombies et me permet d'appliquer Elemental Equilibrium pour les spectres casters feu?
2/ Anger qui buff les spectres casters feu et je degage Elemental Equilibrium (puisque mon spell pour appliquer EE va filer une resist fire)?
3/ Y'a une autre aura de degats bien qui detruit pas Elemental Equilibrium?
4/ Y'a des spectres casters cold ou lightening qui sont bien (mais RIP les yeux les effets lightening en permanence sur ton perso)?

Merci bien.

Edit: je savais pas qu'on perdait de l'exp quand on mourrait. Du coup ca repond a une question que je ne posais pas qui etait "pourquoi les gens ne bourrent pas les boss qui sont trop durs, quitte a le faire a 40 fois?", mais je me disais que c'etait parcequ'ils avaient un life regen trop haut.

Edit 2: le ciblage au sol etant pas ouf, y a t'il possibilite de "reset" son pool de desecrate?

Edit 3: flame dash compte t'il comme un "hit", le tooltip laisse penser que oui mais je prefere confirmation (si c'est le cas je pense que EE degage pour le moment et que je switch sur shield charge plus tard dans le cas ou on me repond que EE est must have).

----------


## Leybi

Pour les bosses endgame, tu n'as que 6 portails donc tentatives aussi.

----------


## darkpoulp

> Question:
> 
> Je me fais un summoner de la glande (sans les offerings donc) zombie/spectre.



C'est un immense manque à gagner. Surtout avec l'ascendancy necromancer.




> Comme aura il vaut mieux:
> 1/ Hatred qui buff les zombies et me permet d'appliquer Elemental Equilibrium pour les spectres casters feu?
> 2/ Anger qui buff les spectres casters feu et je degage Elemental Equilibrium (puisque mon spell pour appliquer EE va filer une resist fire)?
> 3/ Y'a une autre aura de degats bien qui detruit pas Elemental Equilibrium?
> 4/ Y'a des spectres casters cold ou lightening qui sont bien (mais RIP les yeux les effets lightening en permanence sur ton perso)?


Les zombies servent surtout de chair à canon, boost plutôt tes spectres. En ce moment, la mode c'est spectre feu (tukohama vanguard, solar guard et wicker man, même s'ils ont été nerfés) donc tu peux appliquer EE avec Ball Lightning-Curse on hit.
Si tu veux utiliser Anger, tu peux le lier à Generosité pour que ça ne t'affecte pas. Mais comme tout le monde joue MoM, qui nécessite de garder du mana pas réservé, l'aura de dégât est dispensable.
En spectre cold, je vois les frost sentinel (dans Lunaris).




> Edit 2: le ciblage au sol etant pas ouf, y a t'il possibilite de "reset" son pool de desecrate?
> 
> Edit 3: flame dash compte t'il comme un "hit", le tooltip laisse penser que oui mais je prefere confirmation (si c'est le cas je pense que EE degage pour le moment et que je switch sur shield charge plus tard dans le cas ou on me repond que EE est must have).


Tu peux cibler les corps au sol (Q par défaut je crois). Utilise Shield charge pour te déplacer, lié à faster attack et fortify. Flame dash c'est juste pour passer les obstacles.

----------


## Ananas

Grand naïf que je suis, je me suis dit que je pouvais faire dégager l'Elder d'une map avec un cartographer seal.

Ma map n'est plus complétée, mais il est toujours là ce con d'Elder.  ::(:

----------


## darkpoulp

à moi: je me fais chier au boulot et je rêve de tenter HC avec Oni-Goroshi. Du coup je theorycraft:

- J'hésite entre Jugg et Slayer, ie entre regen et leech. J'imagine que le premier est plus viable pour faire l'Uberlab entre autres. Quelqu'un confirme que le dot de feu se gère bien avec la regen sans trop de stuff spécifique? J'imagine y aller en SSF.

- J'hésite entre reave (et blade furry en weapon swap si j'ai le courage de farmer 2 Oni goroshi) ou frost blade + molten strike. ça se scale par pareil, est-ce qu'une des 2 options est plus viable late game / plus coûteuse à upgrader?

@Ananas: ben dégage-le, ce locataire inconvenant! Quel tier?

----------


## Benounet

> C'est un immense manque à gagner. Surtout avec l'ascendancy necromancer.
> 
> 
> 
> Les zombies servent surtout de chair à canon, boost plutôt tes spectres. En ce moment, la mode c'est spectre feu (tukohama vanguard, solar guard et wicker man, même s'ils ont été nerfés) donc tu peux appliquer EE avec Ball Lightning-Curse on hit.
> Si tu veux utiliser Anger, tu peux le lier à Generosité pour que ça ne t'affecte pas. Mais comme tout le monde joue MoM, qui nécessite de garder du mana pas réservé, l'aura de dégât est dispensable.
> En spectre cold, je vois les frost sentinel (dans Lunaris).
> 
> 
> ...


Merci pour les reponses. Je foutrais sans doute les offerings sur du cast when hit quand j'en aurais l'occasion parcequ'en fait j'ai un probleme de disponiblites de raccourcis. (spectre + zombie + deplacement + desecrate + 2 offerings + recall + mon autoshot = y'a deja plus de place). J'ai du mal a juger de l'effet des offerings sur notre hero quand le DPS principal vient/viendra des summons (ou alors c'est surtout pour la duree?). Pour l'instant j'ai unskill EE.

D'ailleurs si je fout bone/flesh offering en cast when hit faut qu'il y ait des corps autour de moi ou le perso va cibler une pile en range de cast?

----------


## Ananas

> @Ananas: ben dégage-le, ce locataire inconvenant! Quel tier?


J'y arrive pas  ::cry:: 

Maps jaunes. J'ai réussi une fois à le mettre presque a 25% et commencer la phase deux du combat, mais globalement c'est toujours le même scénario: ça commence bien et à un moment les zones de degen au sol deviennent trop nombreuses, j'arrive plus rien à faire et je meurs en boucle...

----------


## darkmanticora

Je viens de creer un templier, et je dois dire qu'ils ont bien bossé sur le portage sur xbox si je le compare a la version PC.
Les controles sont plutôt bien fait !

Me reste plus qu'a xp  ::P:

----------


## Aza

Merci pour l'invit' dans la Guilde les Canards !

----------


## darkmanticora

Juste par curiosité, j ai regardé 2/3 build templier vu que c est ce sur quoi je suis parti, et y a juste des milliards de possibilité dans l'arbre de talent !

Si on cherche juste à s'amuser y a qd même moyen en y allant au feeling d'aller assez loin dans le jeu en faisant des choix un peu au doigt mouille ? 
Pour moi ce qui compte dans un h&s c'est qd même le fun de vider des donjons / map et de Loot du bon gros stuff  :;):  

J'ai pas la prétention de devenir le joueur ultime (je ferais pas de pvp) mais juste de m'amuser avec ma classe et de pouvoir toucher le endgame (si je compare à diablo c'était la possibilité de faire des run en tourment V, VI ect...).

----------


## alogos

Oublie le pvp, c'est un îlot à part.
Certains boss de fin de jeu sont clairement pas pour tout le monde avec n'importe quel build. Cela étant, tu prends un arbre à 180% d'augmentation de vie, t'es sûr de t'amuser jusqu'au 85 facile avec n'importe quoi (tant que tu fais des synergies hein... si tu veux faire du saignement avec une épée qui fait des dégâts élementaire en prenant que des points de dégâts des sorts dans l'arbre.... j'peux rien pour toi)

----------


## Ananas

En y allant au doigt mouillé, et pour un 1er run, y te faudra pas mal de chance pour pouvoir progresser dans l'atlas une fois les 10 actes bouclés. C'est pas impossible hein, mais assez improbable.

Mais par rapport à suivre un build chopé sur le net sans trop réfléchir, tu trouveras bien plus gratifiant de te monter un 2ème perso plus tard et de voir à quel point tu rouleras sur les actes grâce à ta meilleure compréhension des mécaniques.

Pour faire une comparaison un peu extrême, suivre des builds tout faits sur PoE ça serait un peu comme un mode facile dans un Dark Souls. C'est sympa, mais tu perds une partie du plaisir à ne pas avoir à apprendre de tes erreurs.

----------


## Redlight

La progression dans l'atlas est assez lente mine de rien, j'ai tenter de faire progresser la partie supérieur gauche et j'ai atteint péniblement le tier 6, la faute au mauvaise map qui tombe. Il faut dire que je suis reparti du lvl 1 pendant ma session d'hier.

En revanche je suis mort 2 ou 3 fois sur sur tier 6 corrompu. Sans vraiment comprendre pourquoi genre quasiment OS.

Vous êtes capé en résistance chaos ?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Oui, le mieux c'est de faire un truc à toi, d'aller le plus loin possible, et de demander pourquoi tu bloques. Suivre des builds c'est pas mal quand tu as saisi le gameplay.

----------


## darkmanticora

> En y allant au doigt mouillé, et pour un 1er run, y te faudra pas mal de chance pour pouvoir progresser dans l'atlas une fois les 10 actes bouclés. C'est pas impossible hein, mais assez improbable.
> 
> Mais par rapport à suivre un build chopé sur le net sans trop réfléchir, tu trouveras bien plus gratifiant de te monter un 2ème perso plus tard et de voir à quel point tu rouleras sur les actes grâce à ta meilleure compréhension des mécaniques.
> 
> Pour faire une comparaison un peu extrême, suivre des builds tout faits sur PoE ça serait un peu comme un mode facile dans un Dark Souls. C'est sympa, mais tu perds une partie du plaisir à ne pas avoir à apprendre de tes erreurs.


Ok merci, je pense que je vais juste jouer pour le moment car cette histoire d'arbre de talent et d'atlas reste assez flou comme concept  ::P: 
Disons que je m'amuserais pas a refaire le meme perso en mieux, si je reroll c'est pour test une autre classe comme je fais d'habitude  ::):

----------


## Yshuya

> La progression dans l'atlas est assez lente mine de rien, j'ai tenter de faire progresser la partie supérieur gauche et j'ai atteint péniblement le tier 6, la faute au mauvaise map qui tombe. Il faut dire que je suis reparti du lvl 1 pendant ma session d'hier.
> 
> En revanche je suis mort 2 ou 3 fois sur sur tier 6 corrompu. Sans vraiment comprendre pourquoi genre quasiment OS.
> 
> Vous êtes capé en résistance chaos ?


Personne n'est capé résistance chaos. Le truc qui os sans qu'on comprenne, c'est reflect ou le faite de ne pas être capé partout.

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> En revanche je suis mort 2 ou 3 fois sur sur tier 6 corrompu. Sans vraiment comprendre pourquoi genre quasiment OS.


Je n'ai fait qu'une fois un perso cappé chaos... et c'était en HC.

Mis à part, je pense qu'une des sources d'OS assez fort sur Abyss, c'est les mobs jaunes des failles abyssales qui sont furtifs et qui peuvent faire assez mal... surtout si tu cumules avec des affixes de map un peu sales (vulné, extra damage).

----------


## Redlight

Ca m'est arrivé 2 fois, une fois un boss, une fois sur une map de Zana. Mais c'était peut être des dégâts froid à la réflexion (j'était déscendu à 58% remonté à 75% depuis).

----------


## Kamikaze

Aux moindre mods de dégât tu peux te faire OS en gros. De base y'a des boss qui te tapent de manière assez garantie à 50/70% de ta vie avec leurs gros hit.

Si tu rajoutes un mod de dégât tu peux vite passer en zone d'OS, tu rajoutes à ça du potentiel multi hit rapide (un autre truc qui te tape en même temps), une degen qui traine (poison, ignite), une curse qui baisse ta res, un coup critique, un de tes buffs qui expire. Et bref tu finis vite mort.

Donc ouais faut bien lire les mods et savoir à quoi s'attendre à peu près sur les coups que tu prendras

----------


## cailloux

Dites, j'ai jamais fais de dual totem ni de trucs à base d'explosion de cadavres... DU coup je me disait que mixer les deux serait gratifiant !

C'est jouable de faire un truc genre
spell totem>unearth> volley>multiple projectile
spell totem> volatile death >fast spell

Je veux dire : est ce que les cadavres donnent assez de DPS ?

Edit : ah non je viens de voir qu'en fait l'explosion des corps c'est juste anecdotique (3%)

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais ouais, on a parlé très précisément de ce build plus haut, totalement viable.

----------


## cailloux

> Ouais ouais, on a parlé très précisément de ce build plus haut, totalement viable.


AH merde, comme quoi j'ai pas que des idées de cons.

----------


## Kamikaze

En revanche il te faudra aussi du support dps sur le cast de volatile dead, genre elemental damage etc.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais finalement le canard qui en parlait est resté sur du Self Cast, donc tu seras quand même le canard pionnier dans le domaine  ::o: 

Moi j'ai fait une version avec Poet's Pen, c'est similaire (bien moins de dps avec poet's pen et pourtant c'est déjà viable) a du cast avec totem

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Moi j'ai fait une version avec Poet's Pen, c'est similaire (bien moins de dps avec poet's pen et pourtant c'est déjà viable) a du cast avec totem


C'est ce que je suis en train de jouer en ce moment et c'est clairement surpuissant en version Poet's Pen... J'ai fait le Shapper hier soir du premier coup et la vitesse de clean est assez phénoménale !
Pour ceux que ça intéresse, voici mon build (qui est la version perso "max bordel à l'écran" du build) : http://poe-profile.info/profile/les_larmes_du_styx  ::P:

----------


## Redlight

Vous confirmez qu'il n'y a aucune tolérance pour Damage on Full Life Support en terme de point de vie ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Nope, faut être full.

Mais tu peux être full même avec une Degen, si la Regen compense. Et c'est instantané dès que tu es full (donc si tu leech comme un porc ça peut être up souvent)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Vous confirmez qu'il n'y a aucune tolérance pour Damage on Full Life Support en terme de point de vie ?


Aucune !  ::rolleyes:: 

---

Edit : Grilled

----------


## Aza

J'ai du mourir environs 25 fois sur le Boss de l'Acte 5 (le haut templier), c'est normal ? 
Heureusement je ne perd pas encore d'XP, sinon O_O Du coup j'me fais un peu de souci pour la suite, parce-que si je dois crever 35 fois à chaque boss, ça va etre la cata pour lvl up ^^

----------


## Kamikaze

Faut max les resistance, et bien éviter son "bullet hell" qui arrache la barre

Je suis pas sûr quel élément c'est (lightning?)

----------


## Redlight

> Nope, faut être full.
> 
> Mais tu peux être full même avec une Degen, si la Regen compense. Et c'est instantané dès que tu es full (donc si tu leech comme un porc ça peut être up souvent)


Bah le truc c'est que je pense avoir une regen (pour compenser bloodrage en salyer) correct mais je ma balade souvent à -4 pv fixe et ça ne bouge pas. C'est normal ? Condiséré comme full ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai du mourir environs 25 fois sur le Boss de l'Acte 5 (le haut templier), c'est normal ? 
> Heureusement je ne perd pas encore d'XP, sinon O_O Du coup j'me fais un peu de souci pour la suite, parce-que si je dois crever 35 fois à chaque boss, ça va etre la cata pour lvl up ^^


Je suis mort aussi un paquet de fois sur mon premier perso. C'est le premier mur de difficulté du jeu et c'est là que tu comprend que le end-game c'est les boss, les packs de mob c'est rien.

----------


## Kamikaze

> Bah le truc c'est que je pense avoir une regen (pour compenser bloodrage en salyer) correct mais je ma balade souvent à -4 pv fixe et ça ne bouge pas. C'est normal ? Condiséré comme full ?


Je crois ouais, en gros GGG fait une moyenne pour pas que ça clignote, mais t'es full. Le mieux c'est de regarder le tooltip dps, avec et sans le support full life. Si quand tu mets le support ça monte les dps du tooltip c'est que c'est bon

----------


## Redlight

Ok merci je checkerais alors.

----------


## Cadiax

Suite à l’échec face à la critique rencontré par mon dernier build sur ce topic, me voici reparti sur un reroll maraudeur qui va tanker en groupe.
Dans cette optique, j'ai quelques questions avant d'investir mes points :
1. Qu'elle est la meilleure arme pour tanker ? La masse car elle peut réduire un petit peu le dps ennemie en assommant ?
2. J'aime le bouclier, est il imaginable de remplir les 3 parties boucliers sur l’arbre de talent (à savoir celle du templier du maraudeur et du duelliste) ? J'ai bien une idée de la réponse mais bon...
3. Pour tanker, est il utile d'aller chercher du dps dans les talents ou on se contente des PV/résistances ?
4. Dans mon cas, "Technique résolue" (pas de critique mais des attaques qui touchent tt le temps) c'est bien ?
5. J'aime vraiment les boucliers, un build bouclier à deux mains ça existe ?

Merci bande de gros canards !

----------


## Aza

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a pas mal de nouveaux depuis la trad' FR, non ?

Je suis arrivé à l'Acte 6, ça monte pas vite l'xp quand on en perd en mourrant  ::'(:  J'ai réussi à me faire un petit Boss quand même, en mourant que 3 fois, j'pense c'est worth. D'ailleurs, vous avez une strat' vous avant les boss, pour pas crever 50 fois ? A part regarder des tutos youtube ? Même en cliquant dessus on ne peut pas voir ses faiblesses, ou sa spécialité ou autre, pour essayer de le contrer, c'est pas facile :s 

Les Potions de Mana et Heal, je crois être arrivé à les up au maximum en les vendants par 3 au marchands, maintenant quand j'en met 3 il me donne seulement des sous ? 

Le jeu prend quand même une autre dimension maintenant que je perd l'xp en crevant, ça try hard beaucoup plus ^^ (j'imagine même pas le mode HC)

----------


## darkmanticora

Je commence doucement a monter mon templier, par contre au niveau des gemmes y'en a privilégier ou pas  ?
Car la j'équipe toutes celles que je loot et je vois pas bien ce qui m'empêche ou déconseille d'utiliser tel ou tel gemme de sort / coup ?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a pas mal de nouveaux depuis la trad' FR, non ?
> 
> Je suis arrivé à l'Acte 6, ça monte pas vite l'xp quand on en perd en mourrant  J'ai réussi à me faire un petit Boss quand même, en mourant que 3 fois, j'pense c'est worth. D'ailleurs, vous avez une strat' vous avant les boss, pour pas crever 50 fois ? A part regarder des tutos youtube ? Même en cliquant dessus on ne peut pas voir ses faiblesses, ou sa spécialité ou autre, pour essayer de le contrer, c'est pas facile :s 
> 
> Les Potions de Mana et Heal, je crois être arrivé à les up au maximum en les vendants par 3 au marchands, maintenant quand j'en met 3 il me donne seulement des sous ? 
> 
> Le jeu prend quand même une autre dimension maintenant que je perd l'xp en crevant, ça try hard beaucoup plus ^^ (j'imagine même pas le mode HC)


Non mais act 6 tu perds 5% à ton niveau c'est rien du tout. Arrivé en map ce sera 10% et à haut lvl ça peut représenter des jours de jeu. Donc t'en fais pas, tu vas crever. Tu commences à approcher du mur ptet.

----------


## Yshuya

> Suite à l’échec face à la critique rencontré par mon dernier build sur ce topic, me voici reparti sur un reroll maraudeur qui va tanker en groupe.
> Dans cette optique, j'ai quelques questions avant d'investir mes points :
> 1. Qu'elle est la meilleure arme pour tanker ? La masse car elle peut réduire un petit peu le dps ennemie en assommant ?
> 2. J'aime le bouclier, est il imaginable de remplir les 3 parties boucliers sur l’arbre de talent (à savoir celle du templier du maraudeur et du duelliste) ? J'ai bien une idée de la réponse mais bon...
> 3. Pour tanker, est il utile d'aller chercher du dps dans les talents ou on se contente des PV/résistances ?
> 4. Dans mon cas, "Technique résolue" (pas de critique mais des attaques qui touchent tt le temps) c'est bien ?
> 5. J'aime vraiment les boucliers, un build bouclier à deux mains ça existe ?
> 
> Merci bande de gros canards !


Tu réfléchis dans le mauvaise sens. Aucune de tes questions n'ont de sens et de réponse.

5. Non

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je commence doucement a monter mon templier, par contre au niveau des gemmes y'en a privilégier ou pas  ?
> Car la j'équipe toutes celles que je loot et je vois pas bien ce qui m'empêche ou déconseille d'utiliser tel ou tel gemme de sort / coup ?


Tes gemmes prennent des levels, ce sont tes sorts. Elles sont définie en fonction de ton build et ne devrait peu ou pas changer.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> 5. Non


Faux ! https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Advancing_Fortress

 ::ninja::

----------


## cailloux

> Suite à l’échec face à la critique rencontré par mon dernier build sur ce topic, me voici reparti sur un reroll maraudeur qui va tanker en groupe.
> Dans cette optique, j'ai quelques questions avant d'investir mes points :
> 1. Qu'elle est la meilleure arme pour tanker ? La masse car elle peut réduire un petit peu le dps ennemie en assommant ?
> 2. J'aime le bouclier, est il imaginable de remplir les 3 parties boucliers sur l’arbre de talent (à savoir celle du templier du maraudeur et du duelliste) ? J'ai bien une idée de la réponse mais bon...
> 3. Pour tanker, est il utile d'aller chercher du dps dans les talents ou on se contente des PV/résistances ?
> 4. Dans mon cas, "Technique résolue" (pas de critique mais des attaques qui touchent tt le temps) c'est bien ?
> 5. J'aime vraiment les boucliers, un build bouclier à deux mains ça existe ?
> 
> Merci bande de gros canards !


les bonnes questions à se poser : avec quoi tu veux tuer les mobs : sort/arc/melee/minions
ensuite avec quelle skill gem tu veux faire un max de DPS contre un seul mob (les boss en gros) (évidemment en liaison avec ta première question)
et avec laquelle je tue le maximum de pack (en liaison avec ta première question)

Une fois que tu auras la réponse tu vas pouvoir te situer sur l'arbre de skill et répondre à la dernière question 
Comment tu survies : armure/évasion/bouclier/regen/energy shield/course (en général et par soucis d'économie de point de compétence on pioche là où on part)
En annexe et plus tard : quel moyen de se barrer pour te mettre à l’abri, quelle curse/aura envoyer le cas échéant.

SI tu aimes les boucliers je te conseille peut être de regarder la compétence tempest shield et de maximiser tes blocks via le skill tree et un unique que tu trouveras facilement (me semble) en avançant in game : the anvil.

----------


## darkmanticora

> Tes gemmes prennent des levels, ce sont tes sorts. Elles sont définie en fonction de ton build et ne devrait peu ou pas changer.


C'est a dire ?
Celles que je loot au sol ou en récompense sont défini par la classe que je joue en fait ?

----------


## Benounet

> Je commence doucement a monter mon templier, par contre au niveau des gemmes y'en a privilégier ou pas  ?
> Car la j'équipe toutes celles que je loot et je vois pas bien ce qui m'empêche ou déconseille d'utiliser tel ou tel gemme de sort / coup ?


Selon ta classe tu debutes dans une partie de l'arbre de talents ou un certain type de stat est plus present que les autres. Templar j'ai jamais test mais je pense que c'est surtout str/int, du coup ton perso va naturellement avoir plus de str et d'int que d'autres classes. Les equipements et les gems ont des paliers de stats a avoir en plus du nombre d'exp a gagner pour passer au niveau suivant. Sur ton templier sans equipement qui file de la dext tu vas assez vite arriver au cap des gems bas level et ne plus pouvoir les level up sans travailler sur ta dext. Pour certains skills c'est pas grave de laisser la gem a un niveau intermediaire (c'est parfois recommande), pour d'autres et notamment tous ceux qui tournent autour du DPS c'est clairement se foutre un baton dans les roues. (Je crois aussi que les equipements ont un roll pour la couleur de leurs slots pondere par les stats requises pour les equiper -donc c'est plus galere/cher de choper les combinaison de couleur/lien que te veux etc- Genre pour un templar tu veux armor/energy shield j'imagine, donc un equipement str/int en stats requises, donc moins de chance d'avoir un socket vert dans les equipements).

Si tu developpes "normalement" ton templar des l'acte 2/3 tu vas commencer a voir apparaitre des gems que tu ne pourras pas utiliser parceque stats trop basses.

----------


## ERISS

> build 'boucliers' à deux mains ! https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Advancing_Fortress


Mon perso a _ChanceToBlockAttacks 62%_, aux épées.
https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...ISS/characters
Mais c'est pas vraiment du tank, plutôt du tank léger à tactique de raids, ma défense n'est bonne que par à-coups, je fais des allers-retours dans le tas. J'en chie contre les boss et leur environnements restreints quand je suis obligé d'être plus d'une seconde et demi au contact, là ma défense est d'activer mes fioles de soin préventivement..

----------


## Yshuya

> Faux ! https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Advancing_Fortress


C'est une griffe tricheur !

----------


## darkmanticora

> Selon ta classe tu debutes dans une partie de l'arbre de talents ou un certain type de stat est plus present que les autres. Templar j'ai jamais test mais je pense que c'est surtout str/int, du coup ton perso va naturellement avoir plus de str et d'int que d'autres classes. Les equipements et les gems ont des paliers de stats a avoir en plus du nombre d'exp a gagner pour passer au niveau suivant. Sur ton templier sans equipement qui file de la dext tu vas assez vite arriver au cap des gems bas level et ne plus pouvoir les level up sans travailler sur ta dext. Pour certains skills c'est pas grave de laisser la gem a un niveau intermediaire (c'est parfois recommande), pour d'autres et notamment tous ceux qui tournent autour du DPS c'est clairement se foutre un baton dans les roues. (Je crois aussi que les equipements ont un roll pour la couleur de leurs slots pondere par les stats requises pour les equiper -donc c'est plus galere/cher de choper les combinaison de couleur/lien que te veux etc- Genre pour un templar tu veux armor/energy shield j'imagine, donc un equipement str/int en stats requises, donc moins de chance d'avoir un socket vert dans les equipements).
> 
> Si tu developpes "normalement" ton templar des l'acte 2/3 tu vas commencer a voir apparaitre des gems que tu ne pourras pas utiliser parceque stats trop basses.


Je crois qu'ils auraient pas pu faire plus complexe comme système  ::P: 
Je voulais juste jouer et m'amuser à la.base  :^_^: 
Pas tout compris aux cap par rapport aux gemmes mais je verrais bien en avançant.

----------


## Benounet

> Pas tout compris aux cap par rapport aux femmes mais je verrais bien en avançant.


Moi non plus.

----------


## Redlight

Je suis entrain de découvrir les sextant et l'utilisation de l'atlas et je suis pas sur que ça me plaise au final. Je trouvais ça cool à la base de parcourir les maps, chasser le shaper/elder, augmenter la difficulté de sa map. Mais les sextants je suis pas convaincu, d'autant plus que ça coûte une blinde.

----------


## Aza

Pour mon Marauder Sunder, pensez vous qu'il faut prendre Blood Magic ? sur ce build c'est pas clair, j'arrive pas à voir s'il l'a pris ou non : https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...e_CJhXX9AhkA==

J'ai un sort que j'aime bien qui me reserve la moitié de ma Mana (un truc d'armure), comment ça va se passer si je passe tout en Health ?

----------


## Zerger

Bah le %reserved mana va s'appliquer à ta vie à la place :/
Si tu comptes utiliser des auras, mieux vaut éviter Blood Magic. Si tu comptes t'en passer, y'a de gros nodes de life offerts avec BloodMagic

Dans ton lien, Blood Magic n'est pas utilisé (y'a une fonction Search dans le build planner)

----------


## darkmanticora

> Moi non plus.


 ::'(:  désolé le correcteur auto, je voulais dire gemmes.... (c'est corrigé)

Qd je vous lis, on a vraiment l'impression d'un jeu hyper hermétique et ultra complexe, cependant est ce qu'un certain nombre de choses deviennent évidentes simplement en jouant ou faut passer des heures en theory crafting ? (car c'est pas du tout mon truc ca en fait)

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Je suis entrain de découvrir les sextant et l'utilisation de l'atlas et je suis pas sur que ça me plaise au final. Je trouvais ça cool à la base de parcourir les maps, chasser le shaper/elder, augmenter la difficulté de sa map. Mais les sextants je suis pas convaincu, d'autant plus que ça coûte une blinde.


Les sextants se vendent plusieurs chaos pièce... quasiment 2c pièce les blancs, 5.5-6c les jaunes et 6-6.5 les rouges... Alors que sur le trade 820 tu peux choper les sextants pour le challenge pour 3-6c... Du coup je regrette de les avoir claqués sur l'atlas, c'est sympa et ça boost un peu, mais ça fait aussi du fric facile à la revente !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> désolé le correcteur auto, je voulais dire gemmes.... (c'est corrigé)
> 
> Qd je vous lis, on a vraiment l'impression d'un jeu hyper hermétique et ultra complexe, cependant est ce qu'un certain nombre de choses deviennent évidentes simplement en jouant ou faut passer des heures en theory crafting ? (car c'est pas du tout mon truc ca en fait)


Les mécaniques précises sont complexes, et faut lire des guides/wiki pour bien les comprendre. Mais le jeu est simple, faut juste savoir ce qu'il ne faut pas faire en gros. Genre se spécialiser en mélée et avoir un arc en switch ça sert à rien. Jouer bleed en faisant de l'élémentaire (généralement) non plus... Ne pas suivre un guide qui requiert des items relativement cher quand on ne sait même pas la difficulté que représente ou pas une map... ou qu'on claque des chaos sur des rares de leveling... :°

----------


## Redlight

> Les sextants se vendent plusieurs chaos pièce... quasiment 2c pièce les blancs, 5.5-6c les jaunes et 6-6.5 les rouges... Alors que sur le trade 820 tu peux choper les sextants pour le challenge pour 3-6c... Du coup je regrette de les avoir claqués sur l'atlas, c'est sympa et ça boost un peu, mais ça fait aussi du fric facile à la revente !


C'est plus toute les mécaniques qui cela implique, utiliser des sextants pour bloquer les mod sur des maps que tu ne feras pas, améliorer ses maps systématiquement avec les chisel et zana etc... Ca à l'air extrêmement lourd d'utilisation.

J'espère un end game où l'on pourrait naviguer tranquillement dans les maps, dropper les suivantes, tater de l'elder et du shaper etc... Mais pour farmer certaine map ou pour progresser c'est assez difficile et ça demande pas mal d'investissement au final.

Par exemple je suis partie sur un build relativement cher apparemment (reave - slayer) et je comptais en faire une version low cost afin de farmer tranquillement les maps tier jaune pour progresser. Mais force est de constater que les map drop peu et je doit me retaper beaucoup de tier blanc. Difficile de farmer dans ces conditions sauf en faisant un lourd investissement (seulement deux tier 9 sur toute ma soirée en débutant tier 6).

Du coup j'hésite à me faire un vrai starter build (templar - RF) pour monter en tier rouge. Mais si loot ne suit pas et les maps sont si difficile à se procurer j'ai peu d'espoir. Vous avez réussi à boucler l'atlas en utilisant uniquement les maps que vous droppez ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> C'est plus toute les mécaniques qui cela implique, utiliser des sextants pour bloquer les mod sur des maps que tu ne feras pas, améliorer ses maps systématiquement avec les chisel et zana etc... Ca à l'air extrêmement lourd d'utilisation.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Mais si loot ne suit pas et les maps sont si difficile à se procurer j'ai peu d'espoir. Vous avez réussi à boucler l'atlas en utilisant uniquement les maps que vous droppez ?


Ben bloquer les sextants et améliorer les maps ça ne sert que quand tu farmes un truc précis... genre la mode du moment c'est le farm de Vault avec sextants pour looter le set de cartes qui file des exalts.

En dehors de trucs spécifiques comme ça (ou genre se focus en T15/16), non tu n'as pas besoin du tout de faire ça.

Progresser en self loot c'est long, surtout par ce que tu voudras obtenir tous les chemins complets.

Régresser en tiers par moment c'est normal. Par moment tu looteras beaucoup de maps sur une map pas terrible, d'autres tu looteras rien en mettant tout à fond... mais globalement tu vas avancer et ton pool va monter en quantité et en tiers petit à petit. 

Après faut bien comprendre que t'as 150+ à débloquer, et le Shaper c'est le sommet (avec vaal temple). Donc, surtout quand on ne connait pas, espérer arriver rapidement et facilement au bout de l'atlas, en solo, c'est faire fausse route. 

Par contre dès que tu partages tes maps, que tu les échanges, que tu en achètes ou que tu achètes leur complétion, ça va très vite. A voir si tu veux dépenser dans ça ou dans autre chose. Là par exemple j'ai payé 5 chaos la complétion du mino et de la chimère en version corrupted. Pas de loot rien, juste la complétion. Ben 5 chaos je trouve ça donné pour débloquer la map (et donc son loot) et avoir un bonus d'atlas sans prendre le risque de crever/détruire la map. Beaucoup sur le /trade 820 s'échangent des cartes du même tiers pour compléter l'atlas aussi.

Si tu veux le faire à la main et en solo, ça va être forcément long, et j'ai déjà détaillé la façon la plus "sûr" mais donc longue : tu fais toutes les maps d'un tiers donné jusqu'à avoir looté toutes les maps suivante avant d'attaquer le tiers suivant. Façon SSF atlas completé quoi.

----------


## darkmanticora

> Les sextants se vendent plusieurs chaos pièce... quasiment 2c pièce les blancs, 5.5-6c les jaunes et 6-6.5 les rouges... Alors que sur le trade 820 tu peux choper les sextants pour le challenge pour 3-6c... Du coup je regrette de les avoir claqués sur l'atlas, c'est sympa et ça boost un peu, mais ça fait aussi du fric facile à la revente !
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Les mécaniques précises sont complexes, et faut lire des guides/wiki pour bien les comprendre. Mais le jeu est simple, faut juste savoir ce qu'il ne faut pas faire en gros. Genre se spécialiser en mélée et avoir un arc en switch ça sert à rien. Jouer bleed en faisant de l'élémentaire (généralement) non plus... Ne pas suivre un guide qui requiert des items relativement cher quand on ne sait même pas la difficulté que représente ou pas une map... ou qu'on claque des chaos sur des rares de leveling... :°


Oki, j'ai lu l'aide de base directement ingame ca aide pas mal, je vais continuer de progresser en faisant un peu a l'envie, en tout cas le jeu a vachement évolué en 3 ans ! (date de ma dernière partie  ::P: )
Par contre sur xbox, je peux soit lock le lvl d'une gemme, soit le laisser en auto mais je peux pas le faire en manuel (lvl par lvl), bien que je vois pas l'utilité de ne pas lvl une gemme ? 

Niveau cash shop, je sais que c'est que du confort qui se fout pas de la gueule du monde, mais si y'avait 1 ou 2 achats vraiment nécessaire, vous conseilleriez quoi ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Par contre sur xbox, je peux soit lock le lvl d'une gemme, soit le laisser en auto mais je peux pas le faire en manuel (lvl par lvl), bien que je vois pas l'utilité de ne pas lvl une gemme ?


Avoir assez de stats pour l'utiliser si tu changes un morceau de stuff (genre là t'as une amulette +15 dextérité et que tu vas la virer après).
Pouvoir lancer la skill si t'as de la mana réservée et qu'il ne te reste pas assez pour le niveau suivant (ou juste limite à soutenir le coût). 
Avoir le bon niveau pour utiliser cast when damage taken (qui limite le niveau de la gemme liée).




> Niveau cash shop, je sais que c'est que du confort qui se fout pas de la gueule du monde, mais si y'avait 1 ou 2 achats vraiment nécessaire, vous conseilleriez quoi ?


Je te conseil de lire l'OP !!!

----------


## thomzon

Perso sur cette league j'ai suivi les conseils de notre adoré chef de guilde pour l'atlas, ne pas entamer un tier sans avoir toutes les maps, et ça marche bien. Là je suis en train de clôturer le tier 10, et je n'ai pas rencontré de bloquage, je n'ai du qu'acheter quelques maps, vu que les bonus de chaque tier m'aide bien à progresser au tier suivant.

En vendant les maps des tiers qui ne m'intéresse plus, mon solde est largement positif. Là je commence à sentir que le loot est de plus en plus juteux, donc ça motive à continuer la progression.

----------


## darkmanticora

> Avoir assez de stats pour l'utiliser si tu changes un morceau de stuff (genre là t'as une amulette +15 dextérité et que tu vas la virer après).
> Pouvoir lancer la skill si t'as de la mana réservée et qu'il ne te reste pas assez pour le niveau suivant (ou juste limite à soutenir le coût). 
> Avoir le bon niveau pour utiliser cast when damage taken (qui limite le niveau de la gemme liée).
> 
> 
> 
> Je te conseil de lire l'OP !!!


Ok merci, je crois voir ce que tu veux dire  ::): 
Je regarde ca !

----------


## Redlight

C'est qui Argus Cork ou un truc du genre dans la guilde ? Il ma whisp sans que je puisse lui répondre.

@ CaMarchePas : je ne compte pas acheté de map, je vais les faire tranquillement. Mon erreur (si j'en ai fait une) c'est de n'avoir voulu attaquer qu'un seul côté de la map (supérieur gauche) sans compléter d'autre map. Du coup c'est peut être pour ça que je n'arrive pas trop à looter de map supérieures. Mais j'ai fait un run de 5-6 map à l'instant sutout des 3-4 et j'ai eut pas mal de tier 1-2 malheureusement. Après compléter l'atlas ça sera certainement possible bien que long, c'est plus pour farmer une map en particulier que je pense que c'est cuit sans un lourd investissement. Du coup je vais partir sur une autre optique de farm rapide de divers map d'un même tier. Avec un bon taux de complétion j'espère obtenir d'autre map d'un tier similaire pour pouvoir enchaîner.

Tiens et les gants que j'avais crafté (spiked gloves triple res et max life) hier je les aient vendu 20c finalement. Pas si mal  ::): 

edit : j'ai looter une Ngamahu's Flame sinon c'est bien ça ? J'hésite à la garder pour un reroll cyclone élem.

----------


## darkmanticora

J'ai regardé l'OP, y'a quelques liens vient vachement interessant en effet, notamment le site avec un semblant de guide fr, mais en le parcourant j'ai du coup plus de questions que de réponses  ::P: 
Le craft et toute la partie commerce a l'air qd meme assez lourde !

J'ai l'impression que passer un certain niveau c'est un jeu vraiment très hardcore et très chronophages, limite plus qu'un MMO classique non ? 
Du coup j'ai peur de commencer a y jouer sans jamais vraiment pouvoir progresser une fois passé un certain cape ? (sachant que je joue a pas mal de jeu en meme temps sans forcement avoir un énorme temps de jeu devant moi)

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Tu l'avais pas compris, ça ? PoE est un jeu hardcore fait par des mecs fan de D2 qui en avait marre d'attendre un hypothétique D3 (à l'époque) et qui ont décidé de faire leur propre H'n'S.

Ce n'est pas pour rien d'une partie de la communauté hardcore de D3 a fini par passer sur PoE. Alors clairement, il y a quand même moyen de s'amuser dans le jeu sans être hardcore (et il ont fait pas mal d'effort dans ce sens au fur et à mesure des années) mais clairement tu ne verras pas le contenu very end-game sans un certain investissement ! Au doigt mouillé, je dirais facilement 200 - 400 heures minimum.

----------


## Kamikaze

Niveau chronophage c'est grave à modérer quand même. C'est dur, mais si t'es bon tu fais le endgame en deux jours.

(enfin bien sûr ça inclut tout le temps passé à apprendre le jeu, mais c'est pas du chronophage trop forcé, bête et méchant quoi)

----------


## asura

> Niveau chronophage c'est grave à modérer quand même. C'est dur, mais *si tu connais le jeu par coeur* tu fais le endgame en deux jours.


Voila.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais, ouais, ouais, c'est pas faux
Mais genre tu peux pomper un guide de build et avancer assez facile quand même, je voulais dire que ça va quoi.

Mais on va faire plus simple




> Du coup j'ai peur de commencer a y jouer


baltringue

 ::ninja::

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

Effectivement, tu peux faire le end-game en deux jours si tu as une très bonne connaissance et pratique du jeu... Mon estimation au "doigt mouillé" c'était en prenant en compte le temps de découverte, de test, d'apprentissage, de lectures, etc. C'est ce qu'il demandait !  :;): 

Même en pompant un guide, il faut encore savoir s'il est accessible pour un débutant... je parle de ma lointaine expérience de noob.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kamikaze

Excuses de lâche

----------


## darkmanticora

Ok, non mais je vais faire comme vous avez dit, me faire ma main sur un premier perso et ensuite je regarderais les builds pour un deuxième perso  :;): 

Ça fout juste le vertige qd on débute de voir le nombre de truc à prendre en main et vu que j'ai in côté feignant dans les jeux vidéo (à savoir pompe des build hehe). 

Par contre de ce que je comprend, si je mets un sort de soutien dans une chasse seule qui n'est pas relié à un sort ça sert à rien du coup ? 

Faut absolument que la chasse ou je mets la gemme de soutien soit relié à un sort grosso merdo ?

----------


## Kamikaze

> je joue a pas mal de jeu en meme temps


Mr. le ministre est trop chargé

 ::ninja:: 

(je déconne, je déconne)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> la gemme de soutien soit relié à un sort grosso merdo ?


Oui

----------


## darkmanticora

Dans le même esprit, voir si j'ai a peut près capter : la je m orienté vers un templier cac mais avec des dégâts élémentaires, donc dans l arbre passif j ai intérêt à aller chercher des passifs qui font monter les dégâts au cac / bouclier + dégât élémentaires voir un peu force pour le cac ? Sans forcément faire trop monter l intelligence ? (ou la dext)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mr. le ministre est trop chargé
> 
> 
> 
> (je déconne, je déconne)
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Ok donc mes gemmes de soutiens que j ai foutu dans des slots seul Ba ca sert à rien lol  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça sert à leur faire prendre de l'xp à la limite.

Pour le cac et l'élem:

Le cac si y'a marqué "physical" ça augmente pas l'élémentaire. Si y'a marqué élémentaire oui, indépendamment de cac ou pas.

Après t'as certains trucs dans le jeu qui convertissent un pourcentage du phys en elem, donc les deux peuvent jouer.

Le mieux c'est de suivre un guide ouais

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ou alors d'accepter de te faire défoncer dans la boue par le jeu sans sortir d'excuse d'emploi du temps

----------


## Redlight

> Ok, non mais je vais faire comme vous avez dit, me faire ma main sur un premier perso et ensuite je regarderais les builds pour un deuxième perso 
> 
> Ça fout juste le vertige qd on débute de voir le nombre de truc à prendre en main et vu que j'ai in côté feignant dans les jeux vidéo (à savoir pompe des build hehe). 
> 
> Par contre de ce que je comprend, si je mets un sort de soutien dans une chasse seule qui n'est pas relié à un sort ça sert à rien du coup ? 
> 
> Faut absolument que la chasse ou je mets la gemme de soutien soit relié à un sort grosso merdo ?


Oui.

Globalement le jeu est quand même assez fouilli et opaque. Il y a beaucoup de choses qui ne sont pas explicité (les charges par exemple), des truc obsucres (les prophéties) et c'est un peu dense (le nombre de currency n'aide pas du tout). Le craft par exemple, ne pas savoir simplement quel établi est relié à quelle maître et qu'est ce qu'on peut y faire dessus. Pour un débutant c'est très déroutant.

Pour le trade je trouve que PoE trade maccro est complètement indispensable. D'ailleurs heureusement que la communauté est là, car sinon ça ferait lontemps que j'aurai lâché le jeu (poe.trade, le wiki, les maccro et plus récemment j'ai découvert mercury trade).

----------


## Kamikaze

Le nouveau tutoriel ingame est vraiment pas mal du tout sinon, je sais pas s'il est en VF mais il est très propre en anglais

----------


## Redlight

La genre de FAQ ? Pas mal d'articles sont traduits mais pas tous. Mais c'est chiant de devoir se taper des pavés de texte pour apprendre les bases. Perso j'aime beaucoup les tuto des jeux mobiles, ils te filent des currency à utiliser pour t'expliquer le fonctionnement des diverses choses.

Mais les maîtres des crafts c'est quand même archi mal foutu. Déjà pour avoir chaque établi t'es obligé de les inviter un à un et de le révoquer car au début ta cachette n'est pas suffisamment grande. Et ensuite tu ne sais plus qui fait quoi du coup si tu cherches à augmenter un artisanat c'est pas évident. 

Et le nombres de currency, qui servent à craft, mais pas le même craft que les master.... C'est pas facile à aborder : un currency pour rendre un objet magique + 1 currency pour reroll un objet magique (on avait vraiment besoin de 2 currency ?), idem pour les objets rares, idem pour augmenter la qualité d'une arme ou d'une armure etc.

----------


## Kamikaze

Nan nan ingame avec les petites vidéos là

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En bas à droite dans l'interface

Ah tu parles peut etre de ça aussi

----------


## cailloux

> J'ai regardé l'OP, y'a quelques liens vient vachement interessant en effet, notamment le site avec un semblant de guide fr, mais en le parcourant j'ai du coup plus de questions que de réponses 
> Le craft et toute la partie commerce a l'air qd meme assez lourde !
> 
> J'ai l'impression que passer un certain niveau c'est un jeu vraiment très hardcore et très chronophages, limite plus qu'un MMO classique non ? 
> Du coup j'ai peur de commencer a y jouer sans jamais vraiment pouvoir progresser une fois passé un certain cape ? (sachant que je joue a pas mal de jeu en meme temps sans forcement avoir un énorme temps de jeu devant moi)


Perso mon plaisir c'est d'imaginer des builds, tenter des trucs et voir jusqu'où je peux aller avec ( en général au début des cartes sauf si il marche bien dans ce cas je pousse un peu (et encore)) le tout sans passer par la case "trade"

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Mais les maîtres des crafts c'est quand même archi mal foutu. Déjà pour avoir chaque établi t'es obligé de les inviter un à un et de le révoquer car au début ta cachette n'est pas suffisamment grande. Et ensuite tu ne sais plus qui fait quoi du coup si tu cherches à augmenter un artisanat c'est pas évident. 
> 
> Et le nombres de currency, qui servent à craft, mais pas le même craft que les master.... C'est pas facile à aborder : un currency pour rendre un objet magique + 1 currency pour reroll un objet magique (on avait vraiment besoin de 2 currency ?), idem pour les objets rares, idem pour augmenter la qualité d'une arme ou d'une armure etc.


La 4.0 et War of the forsaken masters aidera à simplifier les masters !  ::ninja:: 

Alors indices pour les masters, par ce qu'on ne les a pas eu tout de suite :
-le mec avec un gros marteau et des tatouages, qui ressemble à un maraudeur, il est associé à la table qui a des marques qui ressemble à ses tatouages, ben c'est un forgeron qui modifie les armures
-le mec avec un gros marteau, sans tatouages, qui ressemble à un templar, qui passe son temps à prier, il est associé au bassin d'eau bénite et modifie les bijoux
Ça c'était pour les deux plus dur, que tu débloques généralement en premier. (acte 1)
-la gonzesse qui tiens un arc et qui ressemble à un chasseur, est associé au truc qui tient un arc et permet de modifier les arcs (et les ceintures, c'est un piège)
-la sorcière qui ressemble à une nécro, qui vole et est entourée d'un voile d'outre monde, elle est associées aux pierres tombales envoutées et permet de modifier baguettes et bâtons et dingue, elle est spécialisée dans la magie
-le truc qui ressemble à un tueur à gage qui veut piquer tes sous, il aime bien les gemmes, il a une table de gemmes et il s'occupe des trous, mais pas que dans les gens, dans les objets aussi
-le connard qui veut te tordre les oreilles et t'apprendre à se battre mieux que ta mère, c'est un gladiateur de l'arène, qui a une belle pierre à affuter et qui améliore les armes classiques (ie : pas les baguettes ou les arcs, et pas vers la magie)
-la rousse sulfureuse qui t'amènes au dispositif pour les maps... ben elle sert à ça. 

Les currencies servent à faire des choses "globales", les masters à réellement crafter quelque chose de précis. Et oui c'est utile d'avoir plusieurs currencies dans ce système : 
item blanc => item bleu => améliorer un bleu => reroll un bleu : transmutation/augmentation/altération
item blanc => item rare => améliorer un rare => reroll un rare : alchemy/exalted/chaos 
item bleu => item rare : regal orb
item rare => item blanc : scouring

Rien qu'avec ça ben tu peux TOUT tenter.
ET ça se complète avec les masters au final, quand ils sont level 8 (donc dans longtemps si tu ne fais pas des rotations de master/maps), bon ça sert principalement à craft des items déjà très violent, et surtout pour les riches :
-item qui pourrait être bien mais faut claquer des tunes ou tenter un truc pour le rendre très cher
-> annulment orb pour virer un mod s'il n'y a plus de place, en espérant virer un de ceux qu'on ne veut pas bien sur (et au final virer le meilleur)
-> craft qui fixe les préfixes (ou inversement les suffixes) => orb of chaos pour reroll les suffixes OU orb of scouring pour supprimer les suffixes, tout en gardant les prefixes
-> multy craft : tu sacrifie un emplacement pour en crafter plusieurs. Il faut donc avoir de la place sur l'item, et faut que l'item soit rare sinon t'es limité à deux mods (comme tous les bleus). Du coup là t'as ptet besoin ou d'une annulment pour virer quelque chose, ou de commencer par un item bleu, un seul mod, avoir la bonne régal qui le rend rare mais un rare avec QUE deux mods, donc 4 de libres... donc 3 à crafter après multy craft. 
-> craft spécifiques qu'on ne peut pas ou difficilement avoir : movement speed sur ceinture, crit sur anneaux, vol de vie à partir de dégâts élémentaires globaux... 

Bref, y'a beaucoup, mais c'est pour pouvoir tout faire.

----------


## alogos

Petit piège bonus : Tora, la chasseresse, peut améliorer les baguettes car elle fait dans tous les projectiles, même les magiques, tant que ça reste des attaques et pas des sorts.

----------


## darkmanticora

> Oui.
> 
> Globalement le jeu est quand même assez fouilli et opaque. Il y a beaucoup de choses qui ne sont pas explicité (les charges par exemple), des truc obsucres (les prophéties) et c'est un peu dense (le nombre de currency n'aide pas du tout). Le craft par exemple, ne pas savoir simplement quel établi est relié à quelle maître et qu'est ce qu'on peut y faire dessus. Pour un débutant c'est très déroutant.
> 
> Pour le trade je trouve que PoE trade maccro est complètement indispensable. D'ailleurs heureusement que la communauté est là, car sinon ça ferait lontemps que j'aurai lâché le jeu (poe.trade, le wiki, les maccro et plus récemment j'ai découvert mercury trade).


Je le fais sur Xbox one X pour le moment du coup pas trop de mod de dispo  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ça sert à leur faire prendre de l'xp à la limite.
> 
> Pour le cac et l'élem:
> 
> Le cac si y'a marqué "physical" ça augmente pas l'élémentaire. Si y'a marqué élémentaire oui, indépendamment de cac ou pas.
> 
> Après t'as certains trucs dans le jeu qui convertissent un pourcentage du phys en elem, donc les deux peuvent jouer.
> 
> Le mieux c'est de suivre un guide ouais
> ...


Ba si j'ai des sort de feu c'est élémentaires mais vu que je tape avec une masse ou autre objet de cac faut bien monter un peu de dégat élémentaires et de cac non ?

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est pas hyper viable généralement de viser 2 types de dégâts dans l'arbre.

Le mieux serait que tu utilises un truc genre physical to lightning (gemme) ou avatar of fire dans l'arbre, voire une aura comme Hatred. Comme ça tu convertis les dégâts (physique) de ta masse en elem et tu peux viser Elem seulement sur l'arbre.

Si tu essayes de donner à manger à la masse et à manger aux sort tout le monde va avoir faim au final.

Tu peux faire de l'elem en étant au cac (ice crash, infernal blow, glacial hammer, herald of ash, etc.)

----------


## darkmanticora

Ah faut vraiment se hyper spécialiser alors !
Je pensais qu'on pouvait faire 2/3 trucs en même temps ! 

Bon ba comme vous le disiez je me foirerais moins sur le prochain si je comprend un jour  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a pas mal de trucs assez hybrides mais pour le coup ça demande de connaître encore mieux le jeu, l'équipement qui va avec, etc etc

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Ah faut vraiment se hyper spécialiser alors !
> Je pensais qu'on pouvait faire 2/3 trucs en même temps ! 
> 
> Bon ba comme vous le disiez je me foirerais moins sur le prochain si je comprend un jour


Basiquement on va choisir une skill principale - éventuellement complétée par une annexe si c'est pas une compétence flexible (genre si tu choisis Arc, vu que c'est très mauvais contre les boss tu vas vouloir une skill pour flinguer lesdits boss, genre vaal storm call qui fonctionne mieux en monocible). Et autour de cette skill on va construire des links annexes, par exemple un pour les auras (ie. associé à un Enlighten, qui réduit la mana réservée), un pour l'utilitaire (ie. une orb of storm avec un power charge on critical et un imp crit strike) , un pour le cast when damage taken (ie. cwdt, immortal call, une curse genre enfeeble ou warlord's mark et un golem pour les feignasses), etc.

Les raisons sont que généralement on va miser sur l'optimisation des keywords de la skill principale (projectile, AoE, etc.) - ce qui représente déjà pas mal de keywords à supporter sans aller chercher une autre skill avec des keywords potentiellement différents - et que les objets de ton équipement disposant de 5-6 liens sont limités (l'armure, et éventuellement une arme à deux mains), or c'est sur ces objets que le potentiel de dégâts est le plus grand donc c'est dans cet objet là que tu voudras planter ton setup de dégâts.

----------


## darkmanticora

Assez étrange, grosso modo pour avoir un bon build on va avoir un perso avec un seul "vrai" sort?
Ça me paraît très répétitif. 

Sinon, question qui n'a rien à voir mais on peut jouer sans trop touché à l'économie?car sur console c est un peu galère de chercher un objet à acheter ou autre.

----------


## darkmanticora

Du haut de mon lvl 11, comme gemmes, j ai pour le moment : frappé volcanique, marteau de glace, congélation et carapace volcanique.

Sur 2 d'entre elles j ai ou mettre des sors de soutiens. 

Pour les passifs du templier j ai monter la branche qui part de l'intérieur et bifurque légèrement à gauche pour recup les dégâts de mêlée et dégât des sorts par exemple. Et je suis en train de redescendre vers les vitesse d attaques ect... 

Après je suis au cac mais j'ai l'impression que la plupart de mes gemmes sont des sorts de degat élémentaires.

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu te poses trop de questions je trouve  ::ninja:: 

Nan t'utilises pas mal de coups au final, de base:

Un moyen de déplacement qui traverse les obstacles (leap slam, etc.)
Un autre plus rapide (Whirling blade, shield charge, etc.)
Du soutien offensif (Ancestral Totem, Curse, Elemental Equilibrium, Blight, etc.)
Du défensif (Enduring cry, Taunt, Fortify, etc.)
T'as aussi la gestion des ressources (Générer ses Frenzy, ses Powers)
T'as aussi toutes tes potions à gérer, instant heal, anti bleed, autres flasks du genre défense/offense
Si t'es summoners faut repositionner tes minions, bref ça dépend vraiment du build

Donc tu peux avoir des gameplays très actifs avec beaucoup de positionnement à faire etc, etc

Après t'as des trucs hyper optimisés qui permettent un gameplay assez fainéant genre RF, mais même là les meilleurs joueurs sont assez actifs au final

Oui tu peux jouer sans aucun trade

Tu peux acheter toutes les gemmes auprès de Nessa, t'es pas limité à du sort élémentaire

- - - Mise à jour - - -

On fait beaucoup de choses en même temps au final, je vais prendre un build très simple qui m'a fait mon record de vitesse en lvling, j'ai du taper lvl 80 limite en 10 heures un truc du genre 

C'était un build Templar, Flame Totem.

Hierophant pour l'ascendancy.

Pour tuer les mobs je faisais ça:
Je positionne un flame totem, puis un deuxième
Je lâche un totem searing bond "gratuit"
Je self cast 2 curses
Je fais un earthquake pour me donner fortify
Je me déplace avec lightning warp et flame dash
Wise Oak en potion offensive
Instant mana+life en défense (vu que je jouais MOM)

Et parfois je case du self cast enduring cry.

Bref, et j'ai un buff à maintenir avec le templar hierophant (y'a un compteur, plus tu tues vites, plus ce compteur augmente et plus tu fais de dégâts)

Donc au final ça donne un gameplay assez frénétique pour un build aussi simple

Donc la moitié des termes t'es sûrement passé au dessus de la tête mais si tu veux du gameplay varié dans POE y'en a et d'ailleurs si t'es à la manette tu verras vite que tu tiendras largement pas le rythme. Genre le build que je viens de décrire est simplement trop rapide pour être joué à la manette

----------


## darkmanticora

Hehe OK ça m'étonnais aussi !
Bon par contre j'ai en effet compris 1/3 de ton post  :^_^: 
Oui je me pose trop de question, je vais jouer pour le moment c est fun et ça tient la route... Et je rerollerais en me basant sur un build qd j aurais un petit paquet d'heures dans les pattes. 
D ailleurs sur l'op les liens vers les sites de build c'est ce qui se fait de mieux ? 

Dernier point, les leagues elles durent combien de temps ? 
Je suppose qu une fois fini, l'intérêt est de reroll ? Car jouer en league standard ça doit être bof ?

----------


## Kamikaze

L'intérêt des leagues c'est l'économie et la mécanique spécifique à la league, donc en solo c'est pas si important d'être en league, avance à ton rythme

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour les builds tu fouilles sur les forums path of exile (en anglais)

Ou tu regardes ces liens:

https://www.poebuilds.io/builds/hc
https://poeplanner.com/

Le premier c'est pour trouver les builds des meilleurs joueurs au classement
Le deuxième c'est pour quand tu te fais chier au taff

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Assez étrange, grosso modo pour avoir un bon build on va avoir un perso avec un seul "vrai" sort?
> Ça me paraît très répétitif.


Si tu es un habitué des H'n'S tu devrais savoir que c'est habituellement la solution la plus viable dans la plupart des jeux de ce type (sauf build particulier)... Dans Diablo 2, on avait bien les barbares trombe, les sorcières orbe de glace, etc. Tu peux toujours avoir une autre skill de complément quand c'est nécessaire mais la plupart du temps les builds ont pour but d'optimiser au max une mécanique et de l'entourer de skills "support" pour booster celle-ci ou pour parer à des situations spécifiques.

Le H'n'S est répétitif par nature mais c'est l'optimisation d'un style de jeu et la variété des manières de jouer (builds) qui rendent le genre riche. PoE, en la matière, est assez exceptionnel car après plus de 4000 heures dessus et plus de 40-45 builds joués, j'arrive encore à tester des builds que je ne connais pas et au vu du nombres de canards qui ont du kilométrage sur le jeu, je peux te dire qu'on a tous des manières spécifiques d'appréhender le jeu.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais à voir que la simple recherche d'optimisation t'amène toujours vers plus d'actions au final, même les fameux un-seul-"vrai"-sort dont parle les canards.

Genre Whirling Blade c'est quand même le coup le plus puissant du jeu quelque part, c'est complètement un "vrai" sort, avec sa petit mécanique que selon la distance parcourue il récupère plus ou moins vite

Donc ouais t'as un skill principal mais tous les skills annexes sont importants, combien de joueurs sont morts pour avoir mal géré l'uptime de leur fortify, qu'ils ont placé sur un skill secondaire par souci d'optimisation

Les joueurs RFs sont de vils optimisateurs donc ils jouent beaucoup de flasks, faut gérer le cycle des cooldowns, il jouent aussi Elemental Equilibrium sur un skill secondaire, un totem de taunt qui est important, etc. etc.

Donc secondaire ouais mais pas tant que ça.

Après rien ne t'empêche de tester des trucs, mon dernier perso c'était un Marauder qui utilisait très activement le weapon swap (changer d'arme en plein combat), une mécanique ignorée par la plupart des joueurs

En arme principale javais une épée et Nebuloch (une masse) et sur mon weapon swap j'avais une autre épée et Lioneye Remorse (un bouclier)

Les endurance charge sont une des rares mécaniques du jeu qui perdure malgré le weapon swap.

Bref Path of Exile ça déchire

----------


## darkmanticora

Oui je verrais bien, j ai pas la prête to on d'être hard-core ou quoi que ce soit, je vais y jouer pour m'amuser et on verra bien !

Pour l'instant j'adhère comme en 2013 sur pc sauf qu à l'époque c'était bcp moins riche en contenu, qd j'ai stop il n'y avait que 3 actes de mémoire. 

En tout cas même sans rien comprendre c'est bien addictif  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Voilà, voilà, laisse toi aller, plus de question, seulement le jeu  :Bave:

----------


## Husc

J'ai effacé par erreur mon personnage de league Abyss  ::(: . Du coup j'ai recommencé un personnage Sunder, mon dieu comme je roules sur le jeu j'ai pas vu défilé les actes, je commence le 4. J'ai un souvenir traumatisant du 3 avec tout mes persos, mais la, aucune difficulté tellement ça déroule le tapis rouge. Par contre j'ai une question, j'utilise Leap Slam en skill de mouvements, j'ai l'habitude dans diablo 3 pour me déplacer de mettre le curseur de la souris au loin et utiliser le skill et le personnage se déplace au plus loin de la portée du skill. La quand je fais pareil, impossible de lancer le sort Leap Slam si on met par le curseur dans la portée du skill, du coup je me demandais si il y avait un moyen de passer outre cette limitation, il me semblait avoir lu quelque part qu'il y avait une manip mais impossible de remettre la main dessus.
Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Utilise la touche attack in place

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Shift par défaut

----------


## Husc

> Utilise la touche attack in place
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Shift par défaut


Ok merci beaucoup  ::):

----------


## Redlight

La pathfinding de PoE est nettement moins bon que Diablo 3, il faudra que tu fasses attention. Le moindre obstacle, bout de mur entre toi et la cible de ton sort de déplacement et ton perso reste sur place. C'est assez agaçant quand on vient de D3. Ce qui m'a le plus choquer c'est l'importance des flask. Sur mon perso je suis en permanence sous 4 flask (que j'ai rebinder pour qu'elle soient plus accessible) et c'est quasiment le jour et la nuit. Et j'ai même pas toute les flash qu'il me faudrait (certaines valent plusieurs ex).

Ah et note aux nouveaux joueurs : quand vous utiliser un sort qui s'autocast (Cast when Damage Taken Support par exemple) inutile de l'avoir dans le bar des sort. Idem pour un sort qui réserve le mana (aura, herald etc...) une fois casté, on peut l'enlever de la barre des sorts.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Ouais à voir que la simple recherche d'optimisation t'amène toujours vers plus d'actions au final, même les fameux un-seul-"vrai"-sort dont parle les canards.


Ah mais personne n'a dit que le jeu se limitait à spammer sa main skill. La question était "pourquoi ne pas multiplier les skills principales ?". C'est justement parce qu'il y a beaucoup à faire dans le jeu qu'on cherche à optimiser aussi son gameplay en coupant dans le gras pour ne garder que l'efficace.

Après on va pas se la raconter non plus, y'a beaucoup de mecs même (surtout ?) parmi les plus expérimentés qui se raclent la soupière en amont sur la création de build justement pour développer le perso plus OP possible et qui par définition pourra clean le contenu en se faisant le moins chier. 
Donc réduire le nombre d'actions nécessaires et la difficulté d’exécution est aussi une forme d'optimisation familière dans PoE, mais la encore c'est souvent une question de préférence personnelle et c'est bien que le jeu autorise la variété de ce côté là.  :;):

----------


## alogos

> J'ai effacé par erreur mon personnage de league Abyss .


Me semble que maintenant ils ont la technologie pour le remettre. Pas sûr qu'ils acceptent les demandes, je ne me souviens plus dans quels contexte je l'avais vu (et je ne parle pas des problème courrant de liaison de comptes steam).

----------


## darkmanticora

Je vais faire (déjà) un reroll pour jouer avec mon frangin que je viens d'embarquer, et je voulais savoir si vous aviez des liens vers 2/3 builds qui seraient noob friendly ? (en parallèle je continuerais mes expérimentations avec mon templier gimp  ::P: )

----------


## Redlight

Tout le monde conseille sunder pour débuter généralement et je me suis naturellement orienté vers ça sur mon premier perso.

----------


## darkmanticora

Merci !
C'est sur une base de marauder c'est bien ca ?

----------


## Isdrydge

Glad souvent.

----------


## darkmanticora

Par contre, qd j'essai de suivre un build, c est assez dure au début de trouver les gemmes qu'ils recommande. La je viens de créer un build marauder et j'ai aucune des gemmes recommander par mon build  ::P:

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Par contre, qd j'essai de suivre un build, c est assez dure au début de trouver les gemmes qu'ils recommande. La je viens de créer un build marauder et j'ai aucune des gemmes recommander par mon build


Tu peux te procurer toutes les gemmes "non-vaal" sauf Added Chaos/Portal/Enlighten/Enhance/Empower/Detonate mines chez un NPC à partir de l'acte III (le fantôme dans la librairie dont le nom m'échappe atm), et le relai est pris par Lilly Roth à partir de l'acte VI. 

Sinon les NPCs qui vendent les trucs magiques rassemblent aussi pas mal de gemmes dans leur deuxième onglet au fur et à mesure de ta progression dans leurs quêtes, à visiter tant qu'on a pas accès à ladite libraire de l'acte III (la zone optionnelle accolée aux jardins impériaux).

----------


## darkmanticora

Ok, en attendant de trouver les bonnes gemmes, je vais faire avec ce que j'ai !
C'est sympa aussi de suivre un build et d'alterner entre suivre un truc et expérimenter ça permet de mieux me rentrer les mécaniques dans le crâne !

----------


## Husc

Je confirme le build Sunder est vraiment plaisant pour débuter. La gem Sunder se trouve vers la fin de l'acte I. Une fois cette dernière en poche, ça va très vite et les mécaniques du build sont relativement simple à assimiler. Une bonne grosse 2 mains et c'est partis pour la fête a la grenouille.

----------


## darkmanticora

Par contre, sur les build du forum officiel en marauder, j'ai pas trouvé le build Sunder pure, du coup je suis parti sur un truc que je trouvais fun et qu'ils decrivaient comme beginner friendly  ::):

----------


## Redlight

Tu as tout un tas de vidéo qui sont très bien faite aussi.

----------


## Husc

> Par contre, sur les build du forum officiel en marauder, j'ai pas trouvé le build Sunder pure, du coup je suis parti sur un truc que je trouvais fun et qu'ils decrivaient comme beginner friendly


Celui ci est plutôt simple a suivre avec une progression de l'arbre de talent en fonction des niveaux ainsi que les gems à posséder sur le matos. 
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1938002

----------


## darkmanticora

Ah intéressant !
Sinon je pensais partir sur celui là : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2053804

Sinon je suis lvl 15 ou 16 avec mon templar foire et je viens d arriver acte 2 et je tue tout en 2 coups à coup de pluie de feu et un autre sort de feu. J essai de monter int et dégâts élémentaires / sort dans l'arbre passif. 
A mon avis je fais de la grosse merde mais pour l'instant c est fun alors bon....

----------


## Benounet

Si j'ai encore des portails d'ouverts vers une map d'Atlas je peux reset l'instance? (j'ai essaye control + left click ca marche pas, donc je me doute que non mais je fais peut etre quelque chose pas comme il faut)

Edit: merci.

----------


## Kamikaze

non on peut pas reset les maps

----------


## Redlight

J'ai vu un mec ouvrir un portail vers Atziri (avec les fragment sacrifice) resortir et récupérer ses fragments c'est possible ça ?

----------


## Kamikaze

> resortir et ne récupérer


https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/impos..._fran%C3%A7ais

----------


## Benounet

Deux doutes m'habitent.
Monter la qualite d'une gem ne reset pas le niveau d'une gem?
Vaal orb une gem lvl 20 + 20 quality ne reset pas le niveau ni la qualite de la gem?

----------


## Kamikaze

Non faut vendre une gemme lvl 20 pour avoir une gemme lvl 1 Q20 c'est surement à ça que tu penses
Non

----------


## Benounet

Non j'allais betement spammer 20 gemcutter prism sur une gem lvl 20.
Du coup je vois pas l'utilite des gemcutter...

Lecon de vie numero 1: dropper un rare 6 slots avec des stats qu'on trouve sympa, cramer 100 fusing et ragequit, checker poetrade et acheter mieux que ce qu'on aurait pu avoir en reussissant le 6 link pour moins que 100 fusing.

Edit: Merci.

----------


## MrGr33N

> Non j'allais betement spammer 20 gemcutter prism sur une gem lvl 20.
> Du coup je vois pas l'utilite des gemcutter...


Parce que la gem lvl 20, faut la vendre accompagnée d'un GCP.

----------


## Kamikaze

Tu drops régulièrement des gemmes à +18% etc. donc avec quelques GCP t'es max

De plus en SSF c'est utile, monter des gemmes lvl 20 c'est la mort (lvl 0->94 environ en terme de temps)

Donc les gcp sont assez utiles

----------


## ERISS

Je commence à ramer au lvl 72, c'est quoi le mieux pour léveler jusqu'au 85? (pour enfin tarter Kitava10 sans trop crever)

----------


## Kamikaze

85 sans map c'est un peu long, Oasis ou Chamber of Innocence sont les meilleurs spots pour farm l'xp.

----------


## Redlight

Fait chier je me fait ouvrir en deux dans l'eternal lab. Ca va être très compliqué pour moi d'aller le chercher. Je n'ai aucune regen.

----------


## ERISS

> 85 sans map c'est un peu long,


J'ai accès aux maps  :Cigare: , par contre même celles niv1 c'est trop risqué si je vais au loot dans la zone réduite finale avec tous les streums qui pop.



> Oasis ou Chamber of Innocence sont les meilleurs spots pour farm l'xp.


Ouki merci. Et aussi nettoyer les missions journalières de la chasseresse.

----------


## Benounet

On est d'accord que malgres l'enorme bruit et la petite etoile rouge sur l'objet (shaped?) si a l'identification c'est de la merde on vendor ca?

----------


## Kamikaze

Les bases peuvent se vendre très cher. Récemment y'a un opal ring shaped qui est tombé, il est parti cher je crois. 

Si la base est bonne y'a moyen que ça vaille de la thune, sinon ouais tu peux le dégager

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Tu joues en standard c'est ça? 45 ex l'opal ring shaped lol

----------


## Benounet

Non je joue en abyss. J'ai check les prix du coup, mon foul staff c'est pas genial (1 alche avec + de slots et de link que moi)
Et j'ai une belt de base commune je crois (studded) mais etoilee avec des mods/rolls pas oufs ou que je sais pas encore apprecie (-17% crit damage taken)
Les deux ont un ilvl en bois de 72.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais je voulais dire SC, ça a pas l'air ouf effectivement

----------


## darkmanticora

Vraiment prenant ce Poe (même si je suis noob !) mon perso templier est passé 20 et je me sers que de sort de feu du coup je monte intelligence et dégât élémentaires dans l arbre passif, ça vous semble correcte ?

Sinon pour le marauder j ai trouvé le sort dont j'avais besoin en jouant avec mon templier, je crois pouvoir lui transférer via le coffee non? 

Autre point, j ai visité la chamber of sins (j ai fais 1 ou 2 quêtes dedans). 
Je suis arrivé à un espèce de tableau avec un portail derrière qui me ramenait au début du coup pas tout capter ? 

Sinon il me semble que j ai croisé quelques npc avec de la réputation, j ai fait 1 quêtes pour eux mais depuis ils l'en donne plus, est ce normal ? (y en a un que j ai foire car on sonnait à ma porte mais je sais pas si je peux le refaire et comment le recroiser ?) 

Voilà pour mes questions du jour  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Va falloir investir dans l'intelligence IRL surtout ( ::ninja:: )

Les stats intel, strength et dex ça sert surtout pour remplir le quota qui te permet d'utiliser l'équipement/les gemmes, réfère toi aux guides

T'en fais pas pour Chamber of Sins, tu peux pas manquer de quête dans POE c'est linéaire, tout est normal

Les mecs que t'as croisés c'est les forsaken master, si tu atteins le niveau 3 tu pourras créer un super repaire secret et les inviter dedans

----------


## darkmanticora

Merci pour l'int  ::ninja:: 
Ba j'aimerais bien les monter niveau 3, mais ils donnent plus de quête  ::P: 

Du coup par rapport aux femmes que j'utilise, essentiellement  feu, faudrait que je m'oriente vers quels passif ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Et ouais tu peux transférer via le coffee (t'es sur téléphone avoue)

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> par rapport aux *femmes* que j'utilise, essentiellement  feu, faudrait que je m'oriente vers quels passif ?


Le passif rachète un correcteur orthographique

----------


## Benounet

Est ce que les gems que tu utilises sont tag comme spell ou comme attack? Est ce que c'est melee/projectile/aoe? Est ce que y'a un DOT qui s'applique? Est ce que y'a un effet si crit?
Par exemple les gems d'autoshot de base c'est souvent physical converted to elemental damage, donc si tu veux des degats tu cherches des passifs qui buff ton DPS physique, que ce soit attack speed, physical damage, dependant d'un type d'arme, etc, etc...
Si je dis pas de conneries quand tu crit sur un spell ou une atk elemental t'appliques un status (ignite/frost/shock) en plus d'augmenter les degats que tu fais sur le crit. Donc est ce que tu veux jouer autour de ca ou est ce que tu veux juste des degats bruts, etc...

Faut etre plus precis dans tes questions, ne serait ce qu'en donnant le nom des gems que tu utilises. Avec le bemol que si tu commences monter tes passifs dans un sens et qu'apres "bah en fait ca ca a l'air mieux" c'est souvent trop tard pour faire marche arriere.


Question de mon cote. C'est quoi l'equivalent de Maim pour du cold damage svp? Je me tate avec ca (si ca existe) et life gain on hit pour mon dernier socket de movement, mais life gain on hit a l'air trop leger niveau regen HP pour que ca vaille le coup.

----------


## ERISS

> Ouais à voir que la simple recherche d'optimisation t'amène toujours vers plus d'actions au final, même les fameux un-seul-"vrai"-sort dont parle les canards.
> Genre Whirling Blade c'est quand même le coup le plus puissant du jeu quelque part, c'est complètement un "vrai" sort, avec sa petit mécanique que selon la distance parcourue il récupère plus ou moins vite
> 
> Donc ouais t'as un skill principal mais tous les skills annexes sont importants, combien de joueurs sont morts pour avoir mal géré l'uptime de leur fortify, qu'ils ont placé sur un skill secondaire par souci d'optimisation
> Les joueurs RFs sont de vils optimisateurs donc ils jouent beaucoup de flasks, faut gérer le cycle des cooldowns, il jouent aussi Elemental Equilibrium sur un skill secondaire, un totem de taunt qui est important, etc. etc.
> 
> Donc secondaire ouais mais pas tant que ça.
> Après rien ne t'empêche de tester des trucs, mon dernier perso c'était un Marauder qui utilisait très activement le weapon swap (changer d'arme en plein combat), une mécanique ignorée par la plupart des joueurs
> En arme principale javais une épée et Nebuloch (une masse) et sur mon weapon swap j'avais une autre épée et Lioneye Remorse (un bouclier)
> ...





> personne n'a dit que le jeu se limitait à spammer sa main skill. La question était "pourquoi ne pas multiplier les skills principales ?". C'est justement parce qu'il y a beaucoup à faire dans le jeu qu'on cherche à optimiser aussi son gameplay en coupant dans le gras pour ne garder que l'efficace.
> Après on va pas se la raconter non plus, y'a beaucoup de mecs même (surtout ?) parmi les plus expérimentés qui se raclent la soupière en amont sur la création de build justement pour développer le perso plus OP possible et qui par définition pourra clean le contenu en se faisant le moins chier. 
> Donc réduire le nombre d'actions nécessaires et la difficulté d’exécution est aussi une forme d'optimisation familière dans PoE, mais la encore c'est souvent une question de préférence personnelle et c'est bien que le jeu autorise la variété de ce côté là.


A la base mon perso je pensais en faire un réactif: un dualwield spé block Riposte(+Vengeance), puis je m'aperçois qu'au lieu de principal ça devient secondaire, ou plutôt 'de secours'. Comme tank léger en fait je fais ça de loin lol grâce à Lacerate + les rares Range pour augmenter la portée de mes épées.. Mon tankage ne sert finalement qu'à me sortir de la mauvaise situation où je n'arrive pas à garder les streums un peu éloignés...
Ouais c'est vraiment un super jeu, mais qui demande énormément de temps pour arriver à faire ce qu'on veut comme build (d'ailleurs merci les vétérans de la guilde pour votre matos, tout seul ça rame..).

----------


## Fenrhis

Salut les coins. Tout d’abord une excellente et heureuse année à vous tous :-)
Je viens de démarrer POE j’ai un rôdeur niveau 43 j’en suis au début de l’acte 4. Je joue le build rôdeur frost blade et jusqu’au niveau 40 je progressais sans trop de soucis. Mais là depuis l’acte 4 c’est la fête à mon boule.. je me fait ouvrir régulièrement. Et je pense que je manque de dps. Je dps à 270 actuellement et j’ai environs 50% de résistances au feu elect et froid. 
Vous avez des conseils sur le stuffage du personnage ? Un endroit à farm pour choper l’über pièce qui me fera de nouveau avancer sereinement ?
D’avance merci :-)

----------


## Benounet

Faut pas hesiter a claquer une petite dizaine de chaos, ou d'alchemy selon le level, pour renouveler son equipement quand on sent qu'on commence a trop ralentir a mon avis.

Edit specifique a Fenrhis: t'as combien de HP? Si t'as pas de lifesteal ca peut valoir le coup d'investir dedans via des gems curse on hit - assassin mark (par exemple)/ des items qui lifesteal / ton arbre de talent. Je sais pas si c'est valable pour les autres herald mais pour celui de glace curse on hit fonctionne dessus du coup t'es meme pas oblige de sacrifier des gems de support sur ton autoshot.

----------


## Fenrhis

> Faut pas hesiter a claquer une petite dizaine de chaos, ou d'alchemy selon le level, pour renouveler son equipement quand on sent qu'on commence a trop ralentir a mon avis.
> 
> Edit specifique a Fenrhis: t'as combien de HP? Si t'as pas de lifesteal ca peut valoir le coup d'investir dedans via des gems curse on hit - assassin mark (par exemple)/ des items qui lifesteal / ton arbre de talent. Je sais pas si c'est valable pour les autres herald mais pour celui de glace curse on hit fonctionne dessus du coup t'es meme pas oblige de sacrifier des gems de support sur ton autoshot.


Alors en ce qui concerne mes points de vie, j'ai actuellement 1k 243.
Le truc c'est que niveau stuff je loot rien, vaudrait il le coup que j'achète du stuff à d'autre joueur ?

----------


## Aza

Moi j'ai commencé à essayer de faire du commerce, en vendant certains items que j'ai dans mon stash. 

Du coup j'ai crée un post sur le forum offi', avec mes items et leur prix.

Ensuite j'ai acheté un onglet Premium à mon stash et j'ai mis les items à vendre dedans avec leurs prix.

J'suis bon ? J'ai plus qu'à attendre ? Et pour trouver les prix j'ai fais à peu prêt en comparant avec poe trade ^^

J'ai suivi ce tuto' en fait :https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Poe.trade_tutorial

----------


## Fredox

Ce n'est plus nécessaire de faire ça, ça se règle directement dans le jeu maintenant. Tu fais un clic droit sur un des tabs Premium et tu le passes en Public. Tu peux définir les prix globalement ou par item, dès que c'est fait ça sera ajouté automatiquement sur les sites de vente comme poe.trade  :;):

----------


## Aza

> Ce n'est plus nécessaire de faire ça, ça se règle directement dans le jeu maintenant. Tu fais un clic droit sur un des tabs Premium et tu le passes en Public. Tu peux définir les prix globalement ou par item, dès que c'est fait ça sera ajouté automatiquement sur les sites de vente comme poe.trade


ah ok le top !! Merci

----------


## Psycho_Ad

C'est mignon en ce moment j'ai l'impression d'être dans Tchoupi découvre PoE.

----------


## Aza

> C'est mignon en ce moment j'ai l'impression d'être dans Tchoupi découvre PoE.


Bah depuis la traduction en Français ça a rameuté pas mal de nouveaux (dont moi), je pense.

----------


## Benounet

> Alors en ce qui concerne mes points de vie, j'ai actuellement 1k 243.
> Le truc c'est que niveau stuff je loot rien, vaudrait il le coup que j'achète du stuff à d'autre joueur ?


C'est exactement ce que j'ai ecrit  ::):  Tu prends n'importe quel bow, tu set up ton level max, tu tris par DPS (ou elemental/physical dps selon ton build mais niveau 40 t'emmerdes pas trop je pense) et tu scroll down jusqu'au prix que tu souhaites payer (tu verifies que t'ais les stats suffisantes pour l'equiper). Pareil pour tes equipements mais avec la combinaison de socket et link que tu souhaites et en allant chercher life et 2 res dans la selection des mods, t'en prends un au pif dans les resultats et tu rentres ses valeurs mini afin d'eliminer tout ce qui est moins bien, tu renouvelles cette etape jusqu'a arriver a la limite du prix que tu souhaites payer. Niveau 40 pour pas te ruiner tape dans les 1 alche ca sert a rien de payer plus et ca sera largement suffisant. Tu repetes l'operation a chaque fois que sens que tu commences a ne plus 2 shot les pack de mob ou que tu meurs trop vite.

Avec du stuff a 1 alche lvl 40,si tu t'es pas trop foire dans ton tri et ta selection, tu tiens a l'aise jusque vers la fin de la partie 2 je pense. Du moins pour les prix appliques en league normal abyss. Ne surevalue pas le nombre de link/socket necessaires, t'as pas besoin de 4 links (ou plus) sur tous tes skills. C'est par exemple pas necessaire de vouloir payer 5 chaos une armure 5 links pour rajouter une gem qui fait +10% de degats sur tes autoshot si ton DPS est a 270, le gain est trop marginal pour le moment. 4 suffiront, tu paieras moins cher et probablement avec des meilleurs roll sur les mods qui t'interessent.

----------


## Fenrhis

> C'est exactement ce que j'ai ecrit  Tu prends n'importe quel bow, tu set up ton level max, tu tris par DPS (ou elemental/physical dps selon ton build mais niveau 40 t'emmerdes pas trop je pense) et tu scroll down jusqu'au prix que tu souhaites payer (tu verifies que t'ais les stats suffisantes pour l'equiper). Pareil pour tes equipements mais avec la combinaison de socket et link que tu souhaites et en allant chercher life et 2 res dans la selection des mods, t'en prends un au pif dans les resultats et tu rentres ses valeurs mini afin d'eliminer tout ce qui est moins bien, tu renouvelles cette etape jusqu'a arriver a la limite du prix que tu souhaites payer. Niveau 40 pour pas te ruiner tape dans les 1 alche ca sert a rien de payer plus et ca sera largement suffisant. Tu repetes l'operation a chaque fois que sens que tu commences a ne plus 2 shot les pack de mob ou que tu meurs trop vite.
> 
> Avec du stuff a 1 alche lvl 40,si tu t'es pas trop foire dans ton tri et ta selection, tu tiens a l'aise jusque vers la fin de la partie 2 je pense. Du moins pour les prix appliques en league normal abyss. Ne surevalue pas le nombre de link/socket necessaires, t'as pas besoin de 4 links (ou plus) sur tous tes skills. C'est par exemple pas necessaire de vouloir payer 5 chaos une armure 5 links pour rajouter une gem qui fait +10% de degats sur tes autoshot si ton DPS est a 270, le gain est trop marginal pour le moment. 4 suffiront, tu paieras moins cher et probablement avec des meilleurs roll sur les mods qui t'interessent.


Merci pour tous ces conseils ! J'ai looté une arme cet aprem et je suis a presque 700dps du coup je re one shot les mobs et j'avance à nouveau  ::lol::

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Ouééééé top 150 templar en SSF.  ::XD:: 

Sinon blague à part j'arrive tranquillement au niveau 90 en slowboatant le red tier avec mon templar fait maison, mais je pense que ledit niv 90 va sonner la retraite du SSF pour ce perso, je commence à vraiment plafonner question matos et challenges sur cette league. La tabula rasa a fait le café pour l'instant, mais une bonne BotB avec un Doryani Catalyst me propulseraient dans de nouvelles sphères de poutrage...  :Bave: 

En plus j'ai drop qq trucs pas dégueulasses, et les voir juste pioncer dans mon coffre alors que je pourrais les revendre me fait mal au porte-monnaie.  :Cigare: 


En tous cas bien fun cette league, un petit peu relou par moment si on veut s'atteler à la gestion des zones shaper/elder plutôt que de juste pousser la progression comme d'hab, mais sinon du tout bon (notamment le up de la densité de mobs, raaah lovely sur ce coup.  :Perfect:  ).

----------


## Aza

Je crois que j'ai un petit problème de place --' 



C'est utile que je garde toutes les Gemes fait ?

----------


## Kamikaze

Inutile

----------


## ERISS

> C'est utile que je garde toutes les Gemes ?


Pour la collection, mieux connaître la richesse du jeu même si tu joues qu'un seul perso. Attends une solde sur les onglets d'inventaire.

----------


## CaMarchePas

La collection ? De gemmes vendues pour des orbes de base au npc acte 6 (et Siosa acte 3) ?

Non, tu ne gardes pas, surtout quand t'as pas de place (je dis pas avec 50 onglets et en SSF).

Tu peux éventuellement garder des gemmes avec de l'xp ou de la qualité, mais à terme tu devrais trier quand même (et vendre au marchand celles avec de la qualité par stack de 40% qualité, et aux joueurs quand ça vaut quelque chose).

Les joyaux abysses pareil : contrairement aux joyaux normaux, leur ilvl (level de drop) détermine leurs stats (tu n'auras pas +50 vie sur un jewel trouvé dans l'acte 1). Du coup tu peux en garder un peu au début avec des bonus globaux genre les +life, all resistances ou damage to abbyssal monster, éventuellement  aussi ceux avec des bonus sympa mais plusieurs sur le même genre +attack speed avec ce que tu utilises et un bon flat ou deux. Mais clairement faut pas tout empiler.

----------


## Leybi

Yep Siosa acte 3 dans la Library, et Lilly Roth acte 6 dans Lioneye's Watch, une fois leurs quêtes respectives terminées ils vendent toutes les gemmes du jeu. Inutile donc de s'encombrer avec celles que tu drop. Par contre il existe une poignée de gemmes qui sont drop-only: added chaos damage, detonate mines, portal, et le trio des gemmes très longues à xp (empower, enlighten et enhance).

----------


## Aza

Quand je cherche mes items mis en vente dans mon Stash Premium sur la section Trade de POE.com je ne les trouve pas, c'est normal ?

Sur POE.trade pareil :c

----------


## Yshuya

> Quand je cherche mes items mis en vente dans mon Stash Premium sur la section Trade de POE.com je ne les trouve pas, c'est normal ?
> 
> Sur POE.trade pareil :c


C'est vraiment une question ? Je pense que tu peux y répondre tout seul non ?

----------


## Aza

> C'est vraiment une question ? Je pense que tu peux y répondre tout seul non ?


Bah, comme je l'ai expliqué hier, j'ai pourtant bien suivi le tuto', mis les items dans mon stash Premium en public, avec un prix de vente etc... Pourtant apparemment ils ne sont pas répertoriés, donc je ne comprend pas.

Maintenant si ça te fait chier de m'expliquer pourquoi, c'est pas un souci hein je me ferais expliquer par quelqu'un d'autre.

----------


## Jalkar

> Bah, comme je l'ai expliqué hier, j'ai pourtant bien suivi le tuto', mis les items dans mon stash Premium en public, avec un prix de vente etc... Pourtant apparemment ils ne sont pas répertoriés, donc je ne comprend pas.
> 
> Maintenant si ça te fait chier de m'expliquer pourquoi, c'est pas un souci hein je me ferais expliquer par quelqu'un d'autre.


Il y a parfois un lag avant sur ça apparaisse. 

Sinon dur poe.trade tu peux faire une recherche sur ton pseudo (celui de ton of compte pas de ton Perso) Cz te permet de vérifier si ça apparaît ou pas.

De base poe.trade c'est filtre sur les joueurs en ligne donc si tu vérifie avec le jeu coupé ça n'apparaît pas (ça se désactive)

----------


## Aza

> Il y a parfois un lag avant sur ça apparaisse. 
> 
> Sinon dur poe.trade tu peux faire une recherche sur ton pseudo (celui de ton of compte pas de ton Perso) Cz te permet de vérifier si ça apparaît ou pas.
> 
> De base poe.trade c'est filtre sur les joueurs en ligne donc si tu vérifie avec le jeu coupé ça n'apparaît pas (ça se désactive)


Ok, merci beaucoup je vais tester ça !

EDIT : bon bah même en cherchant par vendeur, je ne trouve rien :s J'ai pourtant mis les Items à vendre hier, ça m’étonnerait qu'il y ait autant de lag ? Bref, pas grave, je chercherai à régler ce problème plus tard.

EDIT 2 : c'est bon j'ai trouvé ! ( j'avais pas mis la majuscule à mon pseudo....) merci du coup de main !  :;):

----------


## darkmanticora

Petite question pratique, je viens de jouer en coop pour la première fois avec mon frangin, et je trouve que le loot est géré de manière catastrophique.
A savoir que c'est du free for all grosso modo ?
Contrairement a la plupart des H&S y'a pas un loot 'instancié" pour chacun ?

Du coup comment vous gérer ca qd vous jouez entre pote ? Car c'est un peu la misère si on doit se décrire chaque objet loot savoir si ca intéresse l'un ou l'autre ezt gerer la monnaie qui drop également? 
Je trouve que d'avoir du loot partagé faire perdre beaucoup d'intérêt au jeu en coop.

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Petite question pratique, je viens de jouer en coop pour la première fois avec mon frangin, et je trouve que le loot est géré de manière catastrophique.
> A savoir que c'est du free for all grosso modo ?
> Contrairement a la plupart des H&S y'a pas un loot 'instancié" pour chacun ?
> 
> Du coup comment vous gérer ca qd vous jouez entre pote ? Car c'est un peu la misère si on doit se décrire chaque objet loot savoir si ca intéresse l'un ou l'autre ezt gerer la monnaie qui drop également? 
> Je trouve que d'avoir du loot partagé faire perdre beaucoup d'intérêt au jeu en coop.


Tu peux gérer le fonctionnement du loot dans tes options UI -> Default loot allocation -> permanent allocation, ça attribuera le loot arbitrairement à chacun sans que les autres puissent se servir.

----------


## Kamikaze

Faut cliquer sur permanent allocation dans le menu du groupe, t'as le choix

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Putain grillé

----------


## darkmanticora

Ok, je suppose que c'est au chef de groupe d'activer cette fonction ? (grosso modo si je l'active mais que c'est mon frangin le chef de groupe ca changera rien)
Merci pour l'éclaircissement  ::):

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

> Ok, je suppose que c'est au chef de groupe d'activer cette fonction ? (grosso modo si je l'active mais que c'est mon frangin le chef de groupe ca changera rien)
> Merci pour l'éclaircissement


Affirmatif, le chef du groupe détermine le mode de loot.  :;):

----------


## darkmanticora

Oki, dites pour les npc de faction, comment leur fait on pop des quêtes pour monter en lvl chez chacun d'eux ?

D'autre part, juste piur info,  qd on arrive vers la fin des actes standards, le end game nous est il un peu expliquer / révéler ou faut se démerder soit même pour capter ce qu on a intérêt à faire ? 

Car y a tellement de truc obscure genre le npc avec les visons, je vois pas ce que ça m'apporte de les faires, le labyrinthe pareil, j en ai fait 3/6 mais sans savoir ce que ça apportera  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

C'est quoi un npc de faction pour toi ? Par ce que bon, y'a pas de faction sur PoE... hormis éventuellement l'Elder vs Shaper en map.

Si tu parles des Forsaken Masters, les npc pour craft, c'est juste aléatoire. Toujours maximum 1 par zone, l'acte 1 y'a que Haku et Elreon, acte 2 y'a Catarina et Tora qui se rajoutent et à partir de l'acte 3 Vagan et Vorici. Ajouter à ceux là Léo pour le pvp (quasi osef sauf lvl3 pour certains craft de builds que vous ne faites pas) et Zana en map (après le boss de l'acte X).

Après les dix actes t'as une quête avec Zana qui t'introduit aux cartes et ensuite pendant les cartes t'as quelques quêtes de Zana pour te faire trouver des choses, mais le reste c'est à toi de chercher. 

Les visions c'est Navali, tu trouves un silver coin, ça peut te donner une prophétie ou être utilisé pour sceller une vision en objet (et la revendre ou l'utiliser plus tard ou sur un autre perso). Chaque prophétie peut provoquer quelque chose (genre un rogue sur une strongbox) ou donner quelque chose en plus (3 fusings en tuant Kuduku et Kadaka, ce faisant ça permet de voir Kadaka qui n'existe pas ailleurs) ou transformer un objet (unique fated : objets bas niveaux qui gagnent une propriété généralement assez intéressante, rendant l'item plus utile mais aussi de plus haut niveau) en éliminant une cible précise. A savoir que si le texte de la prophétie dit "powerfull ennemy" c'est un rare, et "very powerfull ennemy" c'est un unique. Le wiki, s'il n'est pas cassé, renseigne très bien les objectifs des prophéties.

Le Labyrinthe c'est un challenge en plusieurs phase qui te permet de débloquer ta classe d'ascendance. Chaque classe a 3 ascendance possible, sauf la scion qui n'en a qu'une mais particulière. Les ascendances sont un sous arbre dans ton arbre de compétence, avec peu de points (2 par labyrinthe, y'en a 4 à faire) mais généralement très puissants. Pour accéder au premier labyrinthe (level 35) il faut faire les six premières épreuves, 1 acte 1, 2 acte 2, 3 acte 3. Pour le second (level 55) il faut avoir fait le premier et trouvé les 3 épreuves suivantes et pour le troisième (65) idem avoir fait le second et trouvé les 3 dernières épreuves. Le dernier labyrinthe, surnommé "uber lab" se débloque en map en trouvant les six épreuves et en consommant une offrande qu'on trouve dans chaque épreuve. 
Chaque labyrinthe donne 2 points (par difficulté) de passif d'ascendance, ces passifs peuvent se respect/réalloué mais pour plus cher, on peut changer d'ascendance en virant TOUS ses points et en refaisant le lab (n'importe lequel).

Le labyrinthe c'est relativement long à faire quand on connait pas, mais le normal et cruel sont très court, le merciless un peu plus long. Quand on commence, on peut pas quitter ou se faire rejoindre (faut être ensemble devant la porte). 
En plus des points le labyrinthe est rempli de coffres bien sympathiques et permet d'enchanter des objets (gants en normal, +bottes à partir du cruel, +casque à partir du merciless). Les enchants remplacent la ligne "implicite" de stat d'un objet (la ligne avant les bonus, séparée par un trait, quand il y en a), ils donnent des bonus assez sympa et ceux du casquent modifient/boost une compétence en particulier.

----------


## darkmanticora

Super intéressant tes explications, oui je parlais bien des masters, la j'en suis à l'acte 3, du coup je crois plus ceux de l'acte 1 et 2 qui doivent être lvl 2 de mémoire.

Bon y'a des mécaniques intéressantes, mais de mon points de vue comme bcp de jeu un peu de niche, je trouve qu'ils rajoutent de la complexité de manière un peu inutile. (j'entends par là que de simplifié / clarifié certains points le rendrait pas moins hardcore mais juste plus digeste  ::P: ) 

Toujours est t'il que j'accroche pas mal et que c'est fun à jouer ! 
Lvl 30 et mon build sortie de nul part tiens toujours.... 

A  voir sur la longueur, notamment les tonnes de monnaie que j'ai et que je sais pas où utiliser  ::P:

----------


## darkmanticora

J'ai 2-3 questions pour vous encore une fois :x

J'ai complété quelques Prophecy mais j'ai pas remarqué que cela m'apportais quoi que ce soit c'est normal ? 

Sinon, j'ai bien compris les différentes monnaies, vous me direz c'est pas compliqué il suffit de lire, mais a quel moment c'est intéressant de les utiliser pour reforger / transformer / améliorer une arme ou armure ? 
Est-ce judicieux au lvl 30 ? 
La j'ai test sur une armure qui avait 4 slots qui m'intéressait car ils étaient de la bonne couleur et surtout tous liées mais l'armure était grise, du coup j'ai utiliser mon orbe pour le transformer en objet Rare et ensuite l'orbe pour en modifier les stats ...
Résultat j'ai un truc sympa, mais je me dis qu'a mon lvl c'est dommage d'utiliser les currencies pour ca non ? 

Dernière question qui me vient, dans le meme principe, est-ce intéressant de faire monter les lvl d'un objet graces aux orbes ? 

Merci les coins  ::):

----------


## cailloux

> J'ai 2-3 questions pour vous encore une fois :x
> 
> J'ai complété quelques Prophecy mais j'ai pas remarqué que cela m'apportais quoi que ce soit c'est normal ? 
> 
> Sinon, j'ai bien compris les différentes monnaies, vous me direz c'est pas compliqué il suffit de lire, mais a quel moment c'est intéressant de les utiliser pour reforger / transformer / améliorer une arme ou armure ? 
> Est-ce judicieux au lvl 30 ? 
> La j'ai test sur une armure qui avait 4 slots qui m'intéressait car ils étaient de la bonne couleur et surtout tous liées mais l'armure était grise, du coup j'ai utiliser mon orbe pour le transformer en objet Rare et ensuite l'orbe pour en modifier les stats ...
> Résultat j'ai un truc sympa, mais je me dis qu'a mon lvl c'est dommage d'utiliser les currencies pour ca non ? 
> 
> ...



Les prophecy donnent parfois du loot (des uniques) parfois rien, ça dépend de ce que tu as fais.

Les calculs pour savoir comment faire c'est complexe, mais en gros normalement jusqu'au niveau 70 tu auras pas besoin de faire du craft (sauf certaines recettes super efficace comme celles qui donnent du %physical sur les armes), le loot est suffisant, ensuite tu peux commencer (uniquement en SSF sinon le trade est vraiment pas cher à bas niveau) à te lancer, en priorité sur le link et les couleurs.

DOnc oui tu as eu tort au level 30 (en gros dans 1 heures tu auras looté des trucs de bien plus haut niveau)

Monter le rarity c'est interessant en général mais vaux mieux attendre d'avancer dans le jeux pour que ce soit vraiment significatif. (garde quand même les skills gems si tu en trouves c'est cool de recommencer un perso avec un petit bonus.

----------


## darkmanticora

Ok merci!
Qd on parle de craft c'est bien les orb et compagnie qu on loot qui nous permettent de modifier une arme / armure ? (y a pas d'autres forme de craft ?) 
J'ai pas encore loot de recette. 

Niveau stuff je ne regarde qu'à partir du rare mais dure de m'y retrouver avec toutes les states de dispo! 

SsF c'est la league hard-core ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Après jouait sur console, le trade c'est un peu galère pour rechercher.

----------


## wakabayashi

Il n'y a pas de recette à loot, c'est le niveau de tes masters qui va définir ce que tu peux crafter et tu utilises des orbs pour le craft. SSF c'est la league self loot  :;): .

----------


## darkmanticora

Ah je connais pas, pas sur qu'elle exister one, j'ai vu que 3 league, standard, abyss et abyss hardcore.

----------


## Benounet

Possible que ca existe pas sur xbox oui.

----------


## cailloux

> Ok merci!
> Qd on parle de craft c'est bien les orb et compagnie qu on loot qui nous permettent de modifier une arme / armure ? (y a pas d'autres forme de craft ?) 
> J'ai pas encore loot de recette. 
> 
> Niveau stuff je ne regarde qu'à partir du rare mais dure de m'y retrouver avec toutes les states de dispo! 
> 
> SsF c'est la league hard-core ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> ...


Il y a des recettes mais tu dois les trouver toi même ya pas de "parchemin" pour te dire comment faire, mais c'est pas dur à trouver sur internet. genre "best recipe"

----------


## Aza

> Il y a des recettes mais tu dois les trouver toi même ya pas de "parchemin" pour te dire comment faire, mais c'est pas dur à trouver sur internet. genre "best recipe"


Merci, très intéressant cette vidéo, même si je comprend pas tout, mon anglais est pourri. Quant il vend un set complet d'item non identifié, moi j'ai déjà éssayé mais ça n'a pas fonctionné, mais c'est parcequ'il y a un niveau minimum, non ? Genre là tous ces items sont 70+

Il y a un moyen de partager sa fiche de personnage ? C'est pour quoi vous chekiez mon perso', que je devrais attaquer l'Atlas d'ici la fin de la semaine (je suis à l'Acte 8 là), histoire de faire un petit point avant de me lancer dans le End Game :D

EDIT : je viens de réaliser ma première vente  :B):

----------


## sissi

68 et + pour le stuff me semble-t-il.

----------


## earnil

Entre 60 en 74 pour les chaos, plus haut c'est des regals, plus bas des chances. Ça prend l'item le plus bas niveau en compte.

----------


## Jalkar

> Il y a un moyen de partager sa fiche de personnage ? C'est pour quoi vous chekiez mon perso', que je devrais attaquer l'Atlas d'ici la fin de la semaine (je suis à l'Acte 8 là), histoire de faire un petit point avant de me lancer dans le End Game :D


Via le site pathofexile, tu peux partager ton profile (et donc tout tes perso) si ton profil est publique

tu as un 3rd party site http://poe-profile.info/profile/ qui utilise les données du site officiel pour afficher ton personnage à la facon "diablo 3"

----------


## Aza

https://fr.pathofexile.com/account/v...ths/characters 

ça fonctionne ?

----------


## Jalkar

> https://fr.pathofexile.com/account/v...ths/characters 
> 
> ça fonctionne ?


"Ce profil est en mode privé ou n'est pas visible car vous n'y êtes pas autorisé(e)."

Faut que tu bascule ton profil en public

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...aroths/privacy

----------


## Aza

> "Ce profil est en mode privé ou n'est pas visible car vous n'y êtes pas autorisé(e)."
> 
> Faut que tu bascule ton profil en public
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...aroths/privacy


Ok merci, normalement c'est bon jai tout décoché ^^

----------


## Jalkar

> Ok merci, normalement c'est bon jai tout décoché ^^


Petit conseil : joue en anglais, le français apporte des confusions gênante.

Dans ton casques tu as 4 liens
"Déclenchement par seuil de dégas subis" (Cast When Damage Taken)
"Bon percutant" (Leap Slam)
"Dégats de frois supplémentaires" (Added Cold)
"Frappe volcanique" (Molten strike)

En anglais c'est assez clair "Cast When Damage Taken", ca ne déclenche que des trucs que tu peux "cast"/
Hors "CAST" = SPELL, 
Les attaques ne sont pas casté.


*cast* when damage taken, ne marche donc pas avec Leap slam ni avec Molten Strike


Ensuite ton attaque principale est Sunder (déchirure tellurique). Cette attaque fonctionne avec les haches. Tu en utilises 2, donc tu attaques avec tes 2 haches en alternances. 1 coup avec ta fureur implacable (94.8 dps d'arme) 1 coup avec Trancheffroi 73 dps
Un coup sur deux tu tapes donc moins fort  ::): 

Tu as aussi 2x la gemme Heavy strike que tu level, tu n'as pas besoin d'autant pour le moment  ::): 


Au passage toutes les gemmes dans ton second set d'arme prenne de l'xp, tu peux donc y mettre des armes/ bouclier avec 6 socket en tout pour y mettre tes futurs gemmes de support (Multistrike par exemple)

----------


## pepito

> Ensuite ton attaque principale est Sunder (déchirure tellurique). Cette attaque fonctionne avec les haches. Tu en utilises 2, donc tu attaques avec tes 2 haches en alternances. 1 coup avec ta fureur implacable (94.8 dps d'arme) 1 coup avec Trancheffroi 73 dps
> Un coup sur deux tu tapes donc moins fort


Non, sunder c'est main hand, tu attaques toujours avec la main gauche (ou deux main si arme à deux main).  "Slams the ground with your main hand weapon"

----------


## Jalkar

> Non, sunder c'est main hand, tu attaques toujours avec la main gauche (ou deux main si arme à deux main).  "Slams the ground with your main hand weapon"


my bad, j'étais persuadé que c'était une alternance si c'était possible ^^

par contre du coup j'ai un doute sur l'utilité de sa 2e hache, si le curse est on hit "générique" ou on hit avc l'arme.

----------


## Aza

> Petit conseil : joue en anglais, le français apporte des confusions gênante.
> 
> Dans ton casques tu as 4 liens
> "Déclenchement par seuil de dégas subis" (Cast When Damage Taken)
> "Bon percutant" (Leap Slam)
> "Dégats de frois supplémentaires" (Added Cold)
> "Frappe volcanique" (Molten strike)
> 
> En anglais c'est assez clair "Cast When Damage Taken", ca ne déclenche que des trucs que tu peux "cast"/
> ...


Ok merci je vais arranger ça !! Je t'avoue que je ne comprend pas tout aux Gemmes et Gemmes Support, du coup je fais un peu n'importe quoi :s 

Par contre, j'ai basé mes ponts de Passifs sur les haches à 2 mains, du coup je ne peux plus partir sur une hache à une main maintenant, ce serait du gâchis :s

En tout cas je suis lvl 65, j'ai une réelle sensation de rouler sur les maps depuis quelques temps, je défonce tout avec ce Build XD Surtout depuis que j'ai commencé le Labyrinthe, les Passifs que cela m'a donné sont vraiments forts. J'ai plein de points en LifeSteal, + de la vitesse d'attaque quand on me tape, le combo est ultra fort xD

----------


## Jalkar

> Ok merci je vais arranger ça !! Je t'avoue que je ne comprend pas tout aux Gemmes et Gemmes Support, du coup je fais un peu n'importe quoi :s 
> 
> Par contre, j'ai basé mes ponts de Passifs sur les haches à 2 mains, du coup je ne peux plus partir sur une hache à une main maintenant, ce serait du gâchis :s
> 
> En tout cas je suis lvl 65, j'ai une réelle sensation de rouler sur les maps depuis quelques temps, je défonce tout avec ce Build XD Surtout depuis que j'ai commencé le Labyrinthe, les Passifs que cela m'a donné sont vraiments forts. J'ai plein de points en LifeSteal, + de la vitesse d'attaque quand on me tape, le combo est ultra fort xD


1 Hache à 2 mains != 2 haches dans 2 mains  :;):

----------


## ERISS

Mon build probablement définitif (je sais pas si vous pouvez le voir). C'est pas opti comme j'ai privilégié mon pseudo-roleplay.
Par exemple choisir Réflexes alors que j'ai basé en priorité sur le block(dual-wield); mais par expérience il ne faut pas se baser que sur le block, ça fait pas tout, ...

----------


## Aza

> 1 Hache à 2 mains != 2 haches dans 2 mains


Pardon, j'ai basé mon Build sur 2 Haches dans 2 mains ^^

----------


## Jalkar

> Pardon, j'ai basé mon Build sur 2 Haches dans 2 mains ^^


si tu as pris un noeud "hache à 1 main" tu n'est pas obligé d'avoir une 2e hache dans la 2e main elle ne sert pas forcement à moins d'avoir des bonus globaux

Si tu as pris u noeud 'dual wield' (aucune idée de la trad FR) tu n'est pas obligé d'avoir 2 arme du même type, ca peut être 1 hache et 1 masse ou une griffe

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Mon build probablement définitif (je sais pas si vous pouvez le voir). C'est pas opti comme j'ai privilégié mon pseudo-roleplay.
> Par exemple choisir Réflexes alors j'ai basé en priorité sur le block(dual-wield); mais par expérience il ne faut pas se baser que sur le block, ça fait pas tout, ...


utilise plutôt les boutons de partage, ou donne l'url complète ^^ la il manque un bon morceau  ::P:

----------


## ERISS

> utilise plutôt les boutons de partage, ou donne l'url complète ^^ la il manque un bon morceau


Arf, voilà. Sacré boulot qui m’empêche de bien surfer  ::):

----------


## Jalkar

> Arf, voilà. Sacré boulot qui m’empêche de bien surfer


2,3 trucs

ne plannifie pas d'arbre à 123 pts. arrête toi autour de 110 (~lvl 90) c'est très très très long d'atteindre les derniers niveaux.
Ensuite tu as prévu seulement 112% de life, c'est très peu. Tu risques fortement de ne pas avoir des masse de PV (moins de 4000) et c'est une raison de plus pour laquelle tu n'atteindra pas le lvl 100 : tu risques de te faire OS très souvent.
Ensuite tu n'as sans doute pas besoin d'autant de noeud +30 int / str, utilise les points de respec fourni par les quêtes secondaires pour les utiliser de manière plus efficacement  ::): 

La règle que j'applique a mes builds c'est un minimum de 150% avec une 2e defense (sachant que tu n'as rien pour bloquer les spells)

----------


## Gimpster Jovial

Ils ont revu les probas du 6 link récemment ou bien ? Parce que cette league j'ai six links un BotB et un Baton en deux jours avec moins de 250 fusings.  ::O:

----------


## Yshuya

voilà deux trois modifications : Build

----------


## Nearo

Est-ce qu'ils ont revu le taux de drop des exa ? Parce que j'en suis à ma 5ème cette league.  ::ninja::

----------


## alogos

Est-ce que les statistiques ne sont plus étudiés au collèges ?  ::rolleyes:: 




> voilà deux trois modifications : Build


J'aurais pris Master Surgeon plutôt que Master Herbalist, et ça manque de vie (prendre les 3 du start duellist au minimum et ça reste peu, written in blood serait pas de trop), aussi, autant prendre un peu de leech non ?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ton prochain build CMP

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxIP...ature=youtu.be

----------


## cailloux

Bon bon bon mon totemiste fonctionne bien, comme prévu j'ai pris du 
 spell totem> volatile dead *2 ou*3
spell totem>unearth >greater multiple projectile
a la base je voulais mettre 3 auras (anger pour les DPS de mes bestiaux+purity of element + vitality ou determination) mais même en allant chercher du less mana reserved je peux pas gérer tout à la fois surtout que les spells totems ça coûte cher.
J'ai pris *mind over matter* mais je suis pas sûr que ce soit une super idée enfin on verra.

Question : comment augmenter ma survie ?
J'ai beaucoup de node de vie mais je suis pas super équipé (SSF power)

J'hésite à mettre un *decoy totem* ou un *shockwave* avec max knockback et AOE (et je me mets au milieu) voire un totem frostwall ?

peut être un bouclier (pour l'instant je suis en dual sceptre) avec tempest shield ( mais dans ce cas je devrai peut être enlever *ancestral bond*)

Ou alors aller chercher *fending*  pour le knockback, vu le nombre de shootes que se prennent le monstres ça peut être bien. mais c'est un gros investissement en point quand même.

Je pensais que les "allies" ça comprenait les totems, mais ça n'a pas l'air, je partage pas les charges...

Sinon c'est un beau bordel à l'écran c'est cool!

----------


## ERISS

> 112% de life, c'est très peu: tu risques de te faire OS très souvent.
>  un minimum de 150% avec une 2e defense (sachant que tu n'as rien pour bloquer les spells)


Merci! Oui à part sur des joyaux je vois pas où ça se trouve le block de spell; mais j'ai pas beaucoup cherché non plus, c'était pas trop dans mes préoccupations; Ce jeu est presque trop bien pour moi!

----------


## Jalkar

> Merci! Oui à part sur des joyaux je vois pas où ça se trouve le block de spell; mais j'ai pas beaucoup cherché non plus, c'était pas trop dans mes préoccupations; Ce jeu est presque trop bien pour moi!


ya des uniques

- les jewel reckless defense
- la flask rumi's concoction
- le bouclier raphith's globe

les ascendance gladiator/necromancer

----------


## Aza

> 1 Hache à 2 mains != 2 haches dans 2 mains


J'ai écouté ton conseil et suis passé sur une seule hache à 2 mains acheté sur POE trade pour 1 Chaos. Je suis passé de 2K de dps sur mon Sunder à 7k !!!!!! mdr merci !!!

----------


## ERISS

> ya des uniques
> - les jewel reckless defense
> - la flask rumi's concoction
> - le bouclier raphith's globe
> les ascendance gladiator/necromancer


Je rappelle que je joue ranger, dualwield, aux épées (pas aux boucliers, comme voulait un canard  ::):  )
 "C'est pas négociable" (voire au pire épée+dague)
Le joyau je connaissais (ce que j'avais dit), donc pour moi il n'y aurait que la flask pour compléter, ça tombe bien comme je me spécialise un peu dans les flasks (notamment par ascendance de Ranger).

----------


## Aza

Si je pars sur Ancestral Totem pour mon Mono cible vs les Boss, je prend Ancestral Bond obligé, non ? Dans le build que j'ai à peu prêt suivi, il ne le prend pas, étrange non ?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Si je pars sur Ancestral Totem pour mon Mono cible vs les Boss, je prend Ancestral Bond obligé, non ? Dans le build que j'ai à peu prêt suivi, il ne le prend pas, étrange non ?


Ancestral Bond is a keystone passive skill that raises the active totem limit by one. As a drawback, the character cannot deal damage directly with skills.

----------


## alogos

Aza > relis bien ce que fait Ancestral Bond et expliques pourquoi ça te parait être obligé. Parce que si j'ai bien suivi, tu utilises quand même Sunder à la base...

EDIT: Grillé le temps de retrouvé le profil... pff. Je préfère quand même le Sophisme comme méthode éducative.

----------


## cailloux

Bon après essais le decoy totem est excellent !

----------


## darkpoulp

> Je rappelle que je joue ranger, dualwield, aux épées (pas aux boucliers, comme voulait un canard  )
>  "C'est pas négociable" (voire au pire épée+dague)
> Le joyau je connaissais (ce que j'avais dit), donc pour moi il n'y aurait que la flask pour compléter, ça tombe bien comme je me spécialise un peu dans les flasks (notamment par ascendance de Ranger).


Il y a aussi une amulette, stone of lazhwar (lazwhar?) et des bottes, Rainbowstride.

Tu joues quoi comme skill? Le seul "vrai" skill dual wield c'est cleave, le reste sera bien plus performant avec un stat stick en offhand avec lequel tu n'attaqueras pas mais qui te donneras des bonus (note que tous les bonus conditionnels dualwielding marcheront quand même).

----------


## Aza

> Ancestral Bond is a keystone passive skill that raises the active totem limit by one. As a drawback, the character cannot deal damage directly with skills.


Je pensais que ça pourrait être worth dans le sens ou j'ai 2 totems au lieu de 1, 2x plus de DPS quoi ? Mais je n'avais pas lu ce que tu as mis en gras, en gros je peut plus taper avec des skills si je met ça ? oO (je suis sur un Build Sunder mais si j'ai pas Totem Ancestral je fais quoi en sort Monocible ?)

36 15 ma vie d'Exilé : J'en étais au double Boss de l'Acte 8 (la Lune et le Soleil), jusque là je me trouvais vraiment strong, ma nouvelle Hache m'a fait tripler mon DPS, j'avais 2K5 d'Armure et 3K5 de vie tout ça tout ça. 

Arrivé à ce bosse je me suis fait littéralement DE-FON-CER.

Là, je me met à regarder mes Resis' : 18% Fire, 22% Cold et 75% Light. Sachant que ces Boss ont l'air de taper plutôt Fire et Cold, je comprend mon problème --'

De là je me met à réfléchir à comment opti' mon Build. Je regarde dans mon Stash et trouve un Anneau qui a un peu de Fire et Cold Resist', je le met mais ça suffit toujours pas.

Je vais sur POE Trade, achètes des super Bottes avec plein de Resis' pour pas trop cher, content de mon affaire je rentre à mon Hideout pour essayer ça, mais je ne peut pas les équiper car il faut être minimum lvl 70 --'

Un éclair de génie me viens et je pense au Stash de Guilde, de la Guilde des Canards ! J'y fonce et trouve des bottes Rare avec de la Resis' Fire et Cold en quantité !! Génial !!!

Sauf qu'elles n'ont qu'un emplacement de Gemme... Je me met alors pour la première fois à Crafter, je dépense une quantité assez énorme d'Orbes pour avoir mes 4 slots linké, mais j'y arrive :D (pas du tout sur que ça soit worth)

Je repars aux Boss, je les défonce en 3 minutes et accède à l'Acte 9  :Cigare:  :Cigare:  :Cigare:  

Le plaisir que ça a été après cette galère de 2 heures à essayer d'opti' mon build :D (pour info je suis maintenant à 76% Fire, 66 Cold et 60 Light, c'est assez je pense ?)

----------


## darkpoulp

Toujours monter la qualité à 20% avant de crafter sockets et liens.

----------


## wakabayashi

Essaye surtout d'être cap une fois l'acte 10 terminé quand tu accéderas aux maps, tu risques de souffrir autrement. Et si tu as besoin demande aussi peut-être à la guilde, perso j'ai des items sympa mais pas forcément vendables que je peux filer et que je mets pas forcément dans le stash de guild mais que je garde en dépannage. Si ils peuvent servir à un canard ça me va aussi.  ::):

----------


## Benounet

Acheter une map qui nous manque. Check
L'enchant magic vite fait parcequ'autant faire le bonus direct. Check
Faire 3 movement skills jusqu'au premier gros pack de mob. Check
Appuyer 0.5 sur click droit. Check
Se faire oneshot. Check
Respawn, retourner sur la map, appuyer sur tab et lire monsters reflect 15% of magical damages. Check

Ca surprend quand on connait pas.

----------


## ERISS

> Il y a aussi une amulette, stone of lazhwar (lazwhar?) et des bottes, Rainbowstride.
> Tu joues quoi comme skill? Le seul "vrai" skill dual wield c'est cleave, le reste sera bien plus performant avec un stat stick en offhand avec lequel tu n'attaqueras pas mais qui te donneras des bonus (note que tous les bonus conditionnels dualwielding marcheront quand même).


Merci pour tes infos et ton intérêt! J'ai adopté Lacerate contre les masses, j'ai pas été convaincu par Cleave, j'ai aussi adopté DualStrike contre les boss. J'aime Riposte comme ça utilise ma marotte du blockDualWield (où j'ai 70%).
J'ai pas compris ton 'statStick', mais à priori j'aime pas comme ça va pas dans mon 'roleplay', néanmoins j'essaierai probablement, surtout si j'en chie trop.
http://poe-profile.info/profile/ERISS/Vifarc

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Acheter une map qui nous manque. Check
> L'enchant magic vite fait parcequ'autant faire le bonus direct. Check
> Faire 3 movement skills jusqu'au premier gros pack de mob. Check
> Appuyer 0.5 sur click droit. Check
> Se faire oneshot. Check
> Respawn, retourner sur la map, appuyer sur tab et lire monsters reflect 15% of magical damages. Check
> 
> Ca surprend quand on connait pas.




 ::ninja::

----------


## Benounet

J'ai matte son guide pour debutant d'ailleurs et il en parle pas. Du coup ca me libere de toute responsabilite.

Inception. Boss abyss dans une abyss depth d'un trial d'une mission Zana d'une map.

----------


## thomzon

Quelqu'un m'explique pourquoi les poet's pen sont monté à des prix dingue en Abyss ? Si j'avais su j'en aurais acheté 10 quand elles étaient à 35 chaos  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Quelqu'un m'explique pourquoi les poet's pen sont monté à des prix dingue en Abyss ? Si j'avais su j'en aurais acheté 10 quand elles étaient à 35 chaos


Ben je sais pas ce que tu regardes mais hier soir elles étaient à 35-40c (souvent corrupt) et 3 tonnes à 45c. Là toute de suite y'en a une à 30 et une a 35 puis plein à 40 et 45c.

Ou alors tu fais ton Fadox et tu regardes à 5h40, genre la période la plus creuse du jeu. :°

----------


## darkmanticora

Bon je suis pas loin du lvl 40 avec mon premier, je commence l'acte 4, le jeu est toujours aussi sympa même si toujours aussi obscure  ::P: 

Je fais un peu n'importe quoi avec l'arbre de talent et le stuff mais pour le moment ça tient toujours....

----------


## thomzon

> Ou alors tu fais ton Fadox et tu regardes à 5h40, genre la période la plus creuse du jeu. :°


Je pense que ta dernière théorie est la bonne  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Gents, je rêve d'une petite Starforge pour mon cyclone phys, et pour la progression de mon perso je dois passer en 6L. Le prix d'une Starforge de base est relativement abordable, mais une 6L ça pique. Vous conseillez d'économiser pour une 6L ou d'acheter la première qui passe et de tenter le 6L à la main ?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Je pense que ta dernière théorie est la bonne 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Gents, je rêve d'une petite Starforge pour mon cyclone phys, et pour la progression de mon perso je dois passer en 6L. Le prix d'une Starforge de base est relativement abordable, mais une 6L ça pique. Vous conseillez d'économiser pour une 6L ou d'acheter la première qui passe et de tenter le 6L à la main ?


T'en achètes 2, tu 5L une et tu 6L l'autre. Ensuite tu 6L l'autre tu corrupt et tu revends.

----------


## Redlight

Je viens de tomber sur le site de GGG : http://www.grindinggear.com/

 ::XD::  Le jeu vient de loin quand même et son succès populaire est vraiment une belle réussite je trouve.

----------


## ERISS

C'est sûr qu'ils s'y connaissent. Mais à quand les runes de swap d'armes? étonnant qu'ils n'aient pas encore exploré ce côté délaissé des h&s, qui pour l'instant fait moins que gadget.

----------


## Redlight

Ca ?

----------


## Aza

> Ca ?


Oh O_O

----------


## thomzon

> T'en achètes 2, tu 5L une et tu 6L l'autre. Ensuite tu 6L l'autre tu corrupt et tu revends.


Un peu trop cher pour mes pauvres moyens et mon temps de jeu ça, mais l'idée est bonne, je vais voir si je peux l'adapter.
Merci en tous cas.

----------


## hiouli

tu les passes à la main, c'est assez simple ! cette saison, j'ai passé deux armures en 6L en 7 fusing puis 16 fusing :D


..... alors que la saison précédente, je l'avais réussi avec 800 et quelques fusing et j'avais déjà eu de la chance  ::):

----------


## ERISS

> cast on weapon swap


Ah c'est un début! Maintenant il  faut qu'ils refassent leur mécanique de swap, complètement basique.
Bravo PoE.

----------


## darkpoulp

Quoi?

----------


## bobmachine

> Je pense que ta dernière théorie est la bonne 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Gents, je rêve d'une petite Starforge pour mon cyclone phys, et pour la progression de mon perso je dois passer en 6L. Le prix d'une Starforge de base est relativement abordable, mais une 6L ça pique. Vous conseillez d'économiser pour une 6L ou d'acheter la première qui passe et de tenter le 6L à la main ?


Jamais mon dieu, jamais ! Si tu as 1500 fuse et vorici lvl 7 oui, sinon jamais. Les gens qui vont te dire de le faire sans des personnes qui gagnent régulièrement des sommes astronomiques au loto. Je vise personne ici mais je vous déteste.

J'ai arreté à 2000.

Te voilà prévenu! Maintenant ça dépends de toi, c'est de la loterie, si tu aimes bien ça vas y lance toi, mais dès que tu sens que ça commence à te gonfler surtout n'insiste pas.

----------


## darkpoulp

En début de ligues, si le build a besoin a tout prix d'un unique pour fonctionner, ce qui est le plus profitable c'est la stratégie suivante:

1) tu achètes ton armure ou ton arme avec des stats pas trop dégueux mais pas linkée.
2) tu fus jusqu'à tomber sur une 5l ou 6l
3) si 5l, tu la vends et goto 1
4) si 6l c'est gagné

La marge de revente des 5L permet d'amortir les fusings normalement.
En fin de ligue ça marche moins, tout le monde est déjà bien stuffé.

Si vous voulez un upgrade par rapport à tabula sans forcément un unique particulier, cherchez les armures corrompues 6l, ce sera souvent seulement quelques chaos de plus qu'une divine avec des stats pas négligeables.

----------


## thomzon

> En début de ligues, si le build a besoin a tout prix d'un unique pour fonctionner, ce qui est le plus profitable c'est la stratégie suivante:
> 
> 1) tu achètes ton armure ou ton arme avec des stats pas trop dégueux mais pas linkée.
> 2) tu fus jusqu'à tomber sur une 5l ou 6l
> 3) si 5l, tu la vends et goto 1
> 4) si 6l c'est gagné
> 
> La marge de revente des 5L permet d'amortir les fusings normalement.
> En fin de ligue ça marche moins, tout le monde est déjà bien stuffé.
> ...


Pas super convaincu, vu que n'importe qui peut 5 link n'importe quel item en achetant un "Jeweller's Touch" sur poe.trade, du coup le prix d'un item 2 link ou 5 link est généralement différent du coup d'un Jeweller's Touch.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Pas super convaincu, vu que n'importe qui peut 5 link n'importe quel item en achetant un "Jeweller's Touch" sur poe.trade, du coup le prix d'un item 2 link ou 5 link est généralement différent du coup d'un Jeweller's Touch.


Jeweller touch ton item est 5s.

----------


## wakabayashi

Je l'ai fait durant cette league, j'ai 5L plusieurs soul Mantle (3) en tentant de les 6L pour mon build totem et j'ai vendu les 3 à chaque fois le prix d'un jeweller's touch ou 1c en dessous. C'est assez rentable au final. Si je tombe sur 5L je retente pas, je revends  ::P: . Bon j'ai toujours pas réussit mon 6L sur ma soul mantle  ::ninja:: .

----------


## alogos

Psycho_ad : non non, c'est bien 5L.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Psycho_ad : non non, c'est bien 5L.


C'est marrant, je pensais pas que le "s" et le "l" se ressemblait tant.

 ::ninja::

----------


## podd

Coucou les canards,

Je commence a m'ennuyer avec mon build SR et je voudrais tester un build totem.
D'après vous il vaut mieux partir sur du Glacial cascade ou dark pact pour xp tranquillement et sans budget ?

----------


## Jalkar

> Coucou les canards,
> 
> Je commence a m'ennuyer avec mon build SR et je voudrais tester un build totem.
> D'après vous il vaut mieux partir sur du Glacial cascade ou dark pact pour xp tranquillement et sans budget ?


Les deux n'ont pas besoin de budget pour fonctionner correctement.  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Cascade y'a la jewel qui valait cher au début (en HC en tout cas), le prix a surement baissé

----------


## alogos

2c, sauf les bons roll :P
Sinon, RF totem, Flame Totem, Ancestral Warchief, Frostbolt etc...

----------


## Jalkar

> Cascade y'a la jewel qui valait cher au début (en HC en tout cas), le prix a surement baissé


et clairement le jewel est un "bonus", le build fonctionnait très très bien sans.
Cascade beneficie Enormement des modes shaper/elder (phys as extra elem)

----------


## podd

Merci pour les réponse.
Je vais partir sur inqui totem glacial cascade je pense.

----------


## asura

Je suis sur un build dark pact, et ca marche très bien sans et avec budget. Plutôt une bonne surprise.

----------


## Aza

Bon, j'suis bloqué. J'en suis au Boss de fin de l'Acte 10 (Kitava) et il me défonce. Du coup, j'me suis dis que j'allais finir le lvl 68 du Laby', histoire de prendre des Passifs, mais le Boss de fin me défonce aussi.

https://fr.pathofexile.com/account/v...ths/characters

Il me manque quoi à votre avis ? J'ai éssayé de monter un peu ma Rési' Chaos car j'atais à -30, me suis dis que c'était peut-être ça le problème, mais j'me fais toujours défoncer :s

----------


## Redlight

Tu dois manquer d'armure. Vu ton arbre tu es parti sur un build où la défense est procuré par l'amure et la vie mais tu en manque cruellement sur tes items.

Abandonne le bouclier d'énergie et concentre toi sur l'armure. Ton heaume est caca par exemple. Et si tu as des problèmes de survie change tes bottes pour quelques chose de plus tanky. Et j'essairai d'aller chercher le noeud "Maitrise de l'armure"

edit : et de vie oui. Ton anneau de chaos est purement dps.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Bon, j'suis bloqué. J'en suis au Boss de fin de l'Acte 10 (Kitava) et il me défonce. Du coup, j'me suis dis que j'allais finir le lvl 68 du Laby', histoire de prendre des Passifs, mais le Boss de fin me défonce aussi.
> 
> https://fr.pathofexile.com/account/v...ths/characters
> 
> Il me manque quoi à votre avis ? J'ai éssayé de monter un peu ma Rési' Chaos car j'atais à -30, me suis dis que c'était peut-être ça le problème, mais j'me fais toujours défoncer :s


C'est quoi ces gemmes de support lol. J'ai jamais joué sunder mais je dois rater un truc. Sinon sur dans le guild stash t'as des 5L, et en regardant vite fait j'ai compté 90hp au total sur ton stuff. T'as combien de vie avec le perso là?

----------


## Aza

> C'est quoi ces gemmes de support lol. J'ai jamais joué sunder mais je dois rater un truc. Sinon sur dans le guild stash t'as des 5L, et en regardant vite fait j'ai compté 90hp au total sur ton stuff. T'as combien de vie avec le perso là?


3500 hp. pour les gems de support je met ce que je trouve dans mon stash et ce qui rentre dans mes items xD

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tu dois manquer d'armure. Vu ton arbre tu es parti sur un build où la défense est procuré par l'amure et la vie mais tu en manque cruellement sur tes items.
> 
> Abandonne le bouclier d'énergie et concentre toi sur l'armure. Ton heaume est caca par exemple. Et si tu as des problèmes de survie change tes bottes pour quelques chose de plus tanky. Et j'essairai d'aller chercher le noeud "Maitrise de l'armure"
> 
> edit : et de vie oui. Ton anneau de chaos est purement dps.


Ok je vais essayer de changer ça. Mais c'est surtout leurs sorts qui me défonce, du coup l'armure c'est useless, non ? C'est les Resis qui comptent plutôt ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Bon, j'suis bloqué. J'en suis au Boss de fin de l'Acte 10 (Kitava) et il me défonce. Du coup, j'me suis dis que j'allais finir le lvl 68 du Laby', histoire de prendre des Passifs, mais le Boss de fin me défonce aussi.
> 
> https://fr.pathofexile.com/account/v...ths/characters
> 
> Il me manque quoi à votre avis ? J'ai éssayé de monter un peu ma Rési' Chaos car j'atais à -30, me suis dis que c'était peut-être ça le problème, mais j'me fais toujours défoncer :s


Idem que Psycho : wtf ces gemmes ?

Déjà si t'as pas une lettre qui se rajoute sur l'icône de la skill dans ta barre, c'est que la support liée ne fonctionne pas dessus.
Ensuite t'es devant Kitava acte 10 donc t'es bien après l'acte 6 où t'as le vendeur de gemme qui te vend TOUTES les gemmes du jeu, donc pas d'excuse pour le coup du "je mets ce que je trouve". 

Je ne sais pas lesquelles tu joues et lesquelles sont là pour leveler donc au cas où :
-spell echo + molten strike : molten strike est une attaque, spell echo ne fait RIEN dessus (pas sur la skill ni sur les boules ni rien d'autre)
-ancestral protector + burning damage + controlled destruction : burning damage ne vas booster que tes dégâts de brûlure, sauf que tu joues Resolute Technique donc tu ne crits JAMAIS donc tu vas bien moins brûler... Controlled destruction : 100% less critc chance, on s'en fou vu que t'as resolute technique et donc tu ne crit pas... mais le bonus c'est "more SPELL damage", ancestral protector est un sort qui fait ZERO dégât mais invoque un totem qui ATTAQUE. Donc là ça sert à RIEN. De plus si tu prenais le totem ancestral warchief tu aurais un buff de MORE melee damage et il frappe de zone (le protector frappe 1 cible à la fois). Généralement il est bien plus efficace.
-ancestral call + vengeance + flame golem + increased critical strike chance : l'ancestral call ne marche sur rien là. Le crit chance ne marche que sur ton golem vu que toi tu ne fais AUCUN crit (resolute technique). 
-molten shell + ignite prolif + rien : tu ne fais toujours aucun crit donc tu ne peux pas enflammer avec molten shell qui n'a pas de % chance to ignite de base, donc tu peux pas faire proliférer la brûlure vu que tu ne brûles pas. Et si tu brûlais, tu pouvais y caser l'increased burning damage qui sert à rien dans ton casque. Et tu lances ça à la main, t'as un slot blanc, tu pouvais y mettre un cast when damage taken (qui nécessitera de l'xp avant de fonctionner)
-leap slam + melee physical damage + determination + chance to flee : on va dire que tu sais que l'aura ne prend aucun bonus de ces gemmes et que tu l'as mise là car pas d'autre place. Ton leap slam n'est pas là pour faire du dégât mais te déplacer ou rajouter des buffs. Tu peux y mettre faster attack speed (vert) qui va bien l'accélérer ou Fortify (rouge) qui va te rajouter une défense quand tu rentres dans le tas via le dit leap slam.

-sunder + life leech + stun + elem damage with attacks  : WTF. Tu fais genre autant de dégâts qu'une moule d'eau douce au milieu du sahel non ? 
=> life leech : voler de la vie quand on ne fait pas de dégâts, ça vole que dal. Et tuer plus vite t'aiderais à pas avoir besoin de vol de vie.
=> stun : le stun dépend des dégâts infligé à l'ennemi (si tu lui retires X% de vie, en fonction de son seuil de stun, tu peux l'étourdire). Ca ne te rajoute AUCUN dégât, ça ne te sert quasiment à rien sur un build sunder lambda. 
=> elem damage with attacks : tu fais quoi comme dégâts élémentaires ? Ta hache fait du physique, ton casque file un bonus dérisoire de lightning, tes bottes font du chaos (ce n'est pas un élément, c'est à part le chaos). Tu n'as pas d'herald ou d'aura qui te rajoute/converti des dégâts vers de l'émentaire.

Donc là en résumé t'es devant Kitava acte X avec des attaques sans lien pour du dégât, l'exploit est pas mal en fait. (t'es un gros cas je tape la suite après)

----------


## CaMarchePas

Avant de survivre au combat faudrait pouvoir tuer quelque chose en moins de 3 minutes par mob rare (par ce que là tu dois pas en être loin) :
Sunder + added fire damage (tu l'as en switch dans ton dreadarc) + melee physical damage (celui dans tes bottes) + elemental damage with attacks (déjà dans ta hache)
=> tu frapperas bien plus fort en physical, ton added fire damage c'est de l'extra depuis ton physical et la gemme elemental damage with attacks va rebooster ça.
Tu veux faire plus d'élementaire pour avoir un bon pool de dégâts (plus tard tu pourras changer quand tu auras compris ce qui marche et ce qui marche pas) : 
=> prends un herald of ash (rouge : ça te réserve de la mana et te file de l'extra fire depuis ton physical)
=> prends une aura Hatred (vert : réserve de la mana et file de l'extra cold depuis ton physical)
=> vire détermination (48% more armour de zero armour ça fait 0)

Tu veux un peu plus de défense : 
=> leapslam + faster attack speed (vert) + fortify (+ increased duration) => tu sautes sur un/des ennemis ça te donne fortify qui réduit les dégâts subits. Si t'as faster attack speed ça commence à devenir rapide et donc te permet de sauter POUR ESQUIVER les patates que tu te manges. Par ce que oui Kitava c'est surtout éviter les coups qu'il faut faire, avant d'essayer de les encaisser.

Autres idées de défense : t'es un putain de maraudeur, faire fuir les ennemis est rarement utile, surtout que ceux sur qui ça va marcher tu vas les écraser vite fait normalement. Par contre, une gemme blind ça marche mieux, et ça peut marcher aussi sur vengeance/leap slam/golem. Donc tu peux faire blind+vengeance+golem, les deux appliqueront régulièrement de l'aveuglement qui marche sur tout, autant les trashsmobs que les big boss.

Ton arbre ne va pas avec ton stuff : t'as un stuff pourri, ton arbre doit compenser ça, tant que tu ne sais pas gérer. Là t'as 7 points pour les nodes à deux mains en bas du  dueliste, plus deux points qui se promènent au dessus, 9 points à gauche pour les haches, et un jewel à côté qui ne te sert à rien (10% physical damage et 50 armure, c'est rien, tu peux trouver des rares à 1 alch/1 chaos qui te serviront beaucoup plus, ou juste récupérer les points), +4 points  en two handed au début du maraudeur et on pourrait même compter les 3 points jusqu'à berserking (pas forcément utile maintenant), et les life/reduce mana cost (autant prendre de plus grosses nodes de vie pure). 
Tu pourrais virer beaucoup de ces nodes de dégâts pour prendre des nodes de vie en attendant de voir ce que tu peux tenir (vu que là tu es en carton à priori). Genre finir la roue entre le maraudeur et la scion (qui mène ensuite à berserking), le 6% life à côté de devotion en haut à gauche que t'as pas pris, 4% life+3% all resist à côté de barbarisme, les deux nodes 5% life à côté de bloodless, golem's blood et les deux adjacentes tout en bas du duelist proche des nodes armes à deux mains.

Ton ascendance : t'as pris berserk, mais t'as loupé le passif le plus important : Cloaked in Savagery. Vires les deux nodes qui vont sur Crave in Savagery (ça coute plus cher que des passifs normaux) et prend Cloaked in Savagery (la branche du haut que t'as commencé). Dès que tu vas prendre un coup qui te vire 15% de ta vie tu vas leech à 100% de tes dégâts pendant 4 secondes... T'es en carton, t'es au contact, bref tu l'auras tout le temps actif et ça va te remplir ta barre de vie. 

Sans trop modifier :
https://www.pathofexile.com/fullscre...Name=Azzaroths

Après tu peux modifier pas mal en passant par le milieu plutôt que tout en as et en aller chercher Master of the Arena (tu passes par la scion/berserking ou par le maraudeur, tu vas direct à master of the arena + les 3 points à sa droite, puis tu descend avec les nodes 2 handed pour rejoindre trolls blood. Si t'as fait ça tu peux virer les points en bas à gauche).

Niveau stuff : chercher avec plus de vie et combler tes resist genre le feu doit pas être capé là non ? Le chaos est un plus, mais tu peux t'en passant, surtout si t'étais un sac à pv.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ok je vais essayer de changer ça. Mais c'est surtout leurs sorts qui me défonce, du coup l'armure c'est useless, non ? C'est les Resis qui comptent plutôt ?


L'armure c'est useless contre les sorts non physiques oui. Mais l'energy shield te sert encore moins vu qu'il ne jamais remonter en combat. Ton casque est bon pour leveling mais clairement à changer à ce niveau (y'a que le 16% resist all qui te sert là). Les bottes idem c'est pour du leveling mais à la rigueur, t'as 20% de movement speed et un gros boost à la force (et donc de la vie en plus). ¨Ton casque et ton anneau unique ont pleins de bonus low life, ça te sert à rien. Ton amulette te sert à rien (hormis les resists). Ton autre anneau est potable et tu dois pouvoir rajouter une résistance (via le bassin d'eau bénite). Les gants sont très limites et comme pour la ceinture devrait y'avoir mieux en guildstash (plus de vie et plus de resists). 


Je suis traumatisé par la description française d'ice tombe... "frigorification" :eek:

----------


## cailloux

> Par contre, une gemme blind ça marche mieux, et ça peut marcher aussi sur vengeance/leap slam/golem. Donc tu peux faire blind+vengeance+golem, les deux appliqueront régulièrement de l'aveuglement qui marche sur tout, autant les trashsmobs que les big boss


Tu es sur pour le blind ? Il me semble que ça augmente tes chances d'esquiver mais si on joue armure ça doit pas être super intéressant je mettrais plutôt du endurance charge on melee stun.

Sinon j'ai looté une hache unique a 2 mains qui fait que du dégât de froid et du bonus pendant les warcry je vais me faire un build avec.

----------


## Aza

Bon alors... je sais pas quoi dire, MERCI BEAUCOUP d'avoir pris le temps de me faire ce retour, cela va m'être très utile, je suis en train d’essayer de tout comprendre en faisant les modifications que tu me conseilles petit à petit, c'est énorme, merci encore !! 
Tu me dis de virer Determination car j'ai pas d'Armure, mais j'ai quand même 2K5 d'Armure xD C'est pas beaucoup ? ça me paraissait énorme. 
J'ai fais les modifs sur les Gemmes, juste j'ai pas pu caser Blind, j'ai pas la place sur mon Stuff, j'éssaierais de le rajouter plus tard. Maintenant je vais monter mes nouvelles Gemmes avant de retenter un des Boss. Et je vais essayer de chopper du nouveau Stuff avec de la vie et des Resis'. Et je vais faire ces modifs sur l'arbre des Passifs, putain j'suis vraiment nul  :ouaiouai:

----------


## darkmanticora

Perso, je continue avec mon 1er perso, je comprend pas trop ce que je fais ce qui est assez perturbant, mais j'avance dans l'acte 4, on verra bien si mon perso est complètement foiré qd arriveront les premiers piques de difficulté  ::P:

----------


## CaMarchePas

De rien.




> Tu es sur pour le blind ? Il me semble que ça augmente tes chances d'esquiver mais si on joue armure ça doit pas être super intéressant je mettrais plutôt du endurance charge on melee stun.
> 
> Sinon j'ai looté une hache unique a 2 mains qui fait que du dégât de froid et du bonus pendant les warcry je vais me faire un build avec.


Ben c'est moins intéressant en full armor qu'en full evasion forcément, mais ça reste une grosse protection, ça réduit l'accuracy de la cible donc pas seulement les chances to hit mais aussi les chances to crits... Et sur vengeance/golem ça marchera régulièrement, alors que ECoMS ça marchera quasi que sur leap slam et pas contre n'importe quoi (plus le mob a de vie, moins tu vas le stun). ET rien ne t'empêche d'avoir du blind ET des endurance charge.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Sinon Cutedog a sorti une vidéo pour les noobs sur les currencies et comment bien farmer, ça dure 40mn mais ça vaut vraiment le coup d'oeil.

----------


## Aza

toute les vidéos les plus intéréssantes sont en anglais  ::'(: 

Sinon, grace à Camarchepas, je suis passé à 18k de DPS sur mon Sunder xD trop fort !!!

Je viens de loot ma première Exalt :D je crois je vais la vendre contre 89 Chaos ^^

----------


## CaMarchePas

> toute les vidéos les plus intéréssantes sont en anglais 
> 
> Sinon, grace à Camarchepas, je suis passé à 18k de DPS sur mon Sunder xD trop fort !!!
> 
> Je viens de loot ma première Exalt :D je crois je vais la vendre contre 89 Chaos ^^


Non tu vas me la donner pour service rendu !

----------


## Aza

> Non tu vas me la donner pour service rendu !


Putain, OK, dur en affaire le type  ::'(:   ::'(:  xD

----------


## Benounet

Y'a un lien pour savoir les rolls max des mods en fonction des ilvl? (Est ce que ca depend du type d'objet aussi? genre une armure peut avoir un roll max en vie plus haut?)

Aza oublie pas qu'un set de rare identifie ilvl60+ au vendor = 1 chaos. Ca peut t'aider pour t'acheter du stuff.

----------


## Dolgar

Salut les palmipèdes ! (non c'est pas une insulte parce qu'il y a pède dans le mot  :^_^: ) J'ai bien envie de le tester ce hack and slash, mais y a un petit truc qui me chiffonne.

J'ai regardé quelques builds sur le fofo officiel. Alors c'est hyper intéressant, souvent bien écrit et plein d'infos, mais bien souvent je vois des items oranges dans les dits builds (je suppose que ce sont des uniques ?). Du coup, pour un débutant qui part à poil, sans monnaie et sans rien en fait, il fait comment ? Un premier perso "poubelle" qui va looter des trucs ? Ou bien on tente un build déjà créé en priant pour tomber sur le stuff conseillé ?

----------


## Vhanlay

Cherche des builds avec la mention "budget" ou "cheap", aprés en fonction des uniques (les oranges) ils ne valent pas spécialement cher.

----------


## Dolgar

Merci pour l'info. Quant aux uniques je suppose qu'il vaut mieux attendre d'avoir des monnaies de côté ? Il a l'air très  sympa mais ça a l'air plus dur de démarrer que sur d'autres hack and slash ^^

----------


## Benounet

T'en fais pas trop pour l'argent. Le temps d'arriver au point ou t'auras besoin d'acheter les uniques necessaires a finir ton build t'auras largement de quoi te les payer, sauf a vouloir a tout prix les acheter avec les rolls max (ce qui est tres probablement inutile quand on debute).

----------


## Dolgar

Un bon point ça. Du coup j'ai trouvé un build tout plein d'infos sympas et accessibles aux nouvelles chairs à canon ^^ Et compatible avec ce que je trouve par terre au  début. Y a plus qu'à y aller (enfin quand le téléchargement sera fini parce qu'il pèse son poids le bestiau)

----------


## ERISS

Je m'aperçois que Lacerate a peu d'intérêt pour du DualWield:
 Ceux qui utilisent un bouclier font autant de dégâts qu'un dualwield!!: le Dual frappe avec 1 fois arme-gauche plus 1 fois arme-droite, le perso Bouclier frappe 2 fois arme-droite (1 fois à gauche et 1 fois à droite) et non pas 1 seule fois!,
 pffff le dual devrait alors frapper 2 fois avec chaque arme, ou au moins 2 fois avec la droite (et 1 fois avec la gauche).
Mais je garde quand-même, pour le rayon d'attaque quasi double de Cleave, ça me permet de beaucoup moins me faire toucher, et surtout de limiter mon aggro.
Encore un effort PoE pour booster le dualwield! (avant c'était bien pire, comment je ramais, dégoûté; après avoir arrêté 1 an j'ai senti la différence agréable à mon retour il y a peu)

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Y'a un lien pour savoir les rolls max des mods en fonction des ilvl? (Est ce que ca depend du type d'objet aussi? genre une armure peut avoir un roll max en vie plus haut?)
> 
> Aza oublie pas qu'un set de rare identifie ilvl60+ au vendor = 1 chaos. Ca peut t'aider pour t'acheter du stuff.


https://poecraft.com/

D'ailleurs il est pas sur l'OP.

----------


## Exureris

Je suis content de voir que la trad fr amène son lot de nouveaux joueurs. Ca permettra de pérenniser encore plus le jeu. Voilà c'est tout je n'ai rien d'autre à dire :D

Je n'ai plus trop le temps de jouer, mis à part faire les daily de temps en temps et comme j'ai débloqué le premier palier de récompense j'ai la flemme de continuer pour des wings à 2 balles (le portail est hors de ma portée). J'aimerais surtout voir le second boss des abyss à quoi il ressemble. Je suis quand même bien content du storm caller ça fait bien le taff et ça me rend épileptique (j'aime bien ne rien voir à l'écran)

----------


## Darshyne

Pour un build frostblade / raider. Vous utiliseriez deux frostblades en dual wielding (variante 1) ou bien 1 frost blade + bouclier (variante 2) ?

----------


## Exureris

La dernière league j'a fait ça en dual wielding et franchement c'était que du bonheur. Je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt du bouclier, niveau défense tu as déjà assez

----------


## pepito

> https://poecraft.com/
> 
> D'ailleurs il est pas sur l'OP.


http://poeaffix.net/index.html est mieux foutu je trouve, et plus à jour avec les mods shaper/elder.

----------


## Jalkar

ya aussi http://poedb.tw/us/

----------


## Aza

Pour info' les Stashs Tab sont en promo ce week end

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Aza oublie pas qu'un set de rare identifie ilvl60+ au vendor = 1 chaos. Ca peut t'aider pour t'acheter du stuff.


Merci du conseil j'vais essayer ça

Sinon j'ai vendu mon Exalt :

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> http://poeaffix.net/index.html est mieux foutu je trouve, et plus à jour avec les mods shaper/elder.


poecraft est à jour aussi et intègre le mastercraft en direct. Il y a aussi les trackers de zone lors des races comme mayhem.

Après poeaffix est plus clair c'est un fait.  ::P:

----------


## alogos

> Je m'aperçois que Lacerate a peu d'intérêt pour du DualWield:


L'intérêt du dual wield c'est le bonus de dual wield, à savoir 10% more as 15% chance to block et 20% more physical damage.
Ensuite, tu triche, c'est à dire que tu mets une masse en deuxième main qui te donnes des bonus globaux (genre elemental damage et hit cannot be evaded car tu l'a acheté à vagan) et tu as les bonus de dual wield, tu frappes deux fois avec ta première arme car c'est la seule utilisable, et t'as les bonus globaux de la off-hand !




> Tu es sur pour le blind ? Il me semble que ça augmente tes chances d'esquiver mais si on joue armure ça doit pas être super intéressant je mettrais plutôt du endurance charge on melee stun.


Blind divise par deux les chances de toucher, donc ça à rien à voir avec l'esquive, mais avec l'évasion ! et c'est tout aussi balaise en évasion ou tu vas éviter 19 coup sur 20 au lieu de 9 sur 10 (si t'as autant d'évasion que ça... c'est pas gagné), qu'en armure ou tu vas évité un coup sur deux plutot que 1 sur 20 (qui est le minimum possible).
Ça ne marche juste pas avec Unwavering Stance.




> http://poeaffix.net/index.html est mieux foutu je trouve, et plus à jour avec les mods shaper/elder.


Poecraft possède les affixes du shapper / elder mais possède aussi les familles de mods que Poeaffixe n'a pas. Donc tu peux voir qu'il y a certains mods incompatibles, ce qui est beaucoup mieux.
Faut choisir le crafting tool.
Et effectivement, y a plus de chose sur poecraft.

----------


## ERISS

> L'intérêt du dual wield c'est le bonus de dual wield, chance to block et more physical damage.
> Ensuite, tu triche, c'est à dire que tu mets une masse en deuxième main


Okay! Je veux bien tricher mais avec du staïyle. Donc merci pour l'idée, mais non merci (je veux ma lame en 2nd main), mais merci pour l'esplicassion.
Et même pas une masse avec une skin de lame, parceque moi je le sais que c'en est pas une...

----------


## darkpoulp

Quand vous passez la souris sur une gemme dans votre équipement, toutes les gemmes qui interagissent avec sont surlignées. Même plus besoin de vérifier que le support s'affiche dans l'icône.
Cleave ça marche pas si mal à part ça... avec la jewel ça te fait un fortify gratuit et l'aoe est pas si dégueulasse. Ça reste un énorme manque à gagner vu les offhands dispo cette saison, mais de toute façon tu n'es pas parti pour un build optimal  :;):

----------


## Aza

J'ai réussi à tuer Kitava :D !!! Merci aux Canards pour les conseils. 

En plus des modifications que vous m'avez fait faire, j'ai du acheter une nouvelle Armure pour être plus Tanky, pour 3 Chaos je m'en suis bien sorti, je pense. 

A moi l'Atlas !!!! /D

----------


## Redlight

3 chaos une armure sans vie dessus et 3 lien ?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> J'ai réussi à tuer Kitava :D !!! Merci aux Canards pour les conseils. 
> 
> En plus des modifications que vous m'avez fait faire, j'ai du acheter une nouvelle Armure pour être plus Tanky, pour 3 Chaos je m'en suis bien sorti, je pense. 
> 
> A moi l'Atlas !!!! /D


T'as vu que tu as pris un nouveau malus de resistances?  ::P:

----------


## Jalkar

> J'ai réussi à tuer Kitava :D !!! Merci aux Canards pour les conseils. 
> 
> En plus des modifications que vous m'avez fait faire, j'ai du acheter une nouvelle Armure pour être plus Tanky, pour 3 Chaos je m'en suis bien sorti, je pense. 
> 
> A moi l'Atlas !!!! /D


par ordre d'importance :

LIFE >>>>> Resistance >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  >>>>>>> armure

----------


## ERISS

> Cleave ça marche pas si mal


Ah merci d'insister: c'est vrai que mon essai (assez décevant d'il y a plus d'1 an) de Cleave datait d'avant le boost du jeu dualwield, je vais réessayer.

----------


## Aza

> 3 chaos une armure sans vie dessus et 3 lien ?


mdr elle a +41 de force ça vaaaaaaaa xD

----------


## Aza

S'il y a des gens dispos ce soir pour jouer à plusieurs, je suis OP ! Lvl 76 j'en suis au début de l'Atlas ^^

----------


## darkpoulp

> Ah merci d'insister: c'est vrai que mon essai (assez décevant d'il y a plus d'1 an) de Cleave datait d'avant le boost du jeu dualwield, je vais réessayer.


https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Overwhelming_Odds x2
+ Cleave corrompu lvl 21 https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Cleave pour +7 de rayon
+ Enchantement casque du labyrinthe 12% inc aire de cleave

Avec ça, tu es plus que confortable en aoe (évidemment c'est le but à atteindre, c'est pas impossible sans).

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Ayant fait un build cleave glad en legacy (bor legacy du coup), sans enchant et avec un seul overwhelming, ça passe tout seul. J'ai pu faire les gardiens, pas le shaper par contre.

----------


## Benounet

> https://poecraft.com/
> 
> D'ailleurs il est pas sur l'OP.


Merki.

----------


## Benounet

> L'intérêt du dual wield c'est le bonus de dual wield, à savoir 10% more as 15% chance to block et 20% more physical damage.
> Ensuite, tu triche, c'est à dire que tu mets une masse en deuxième main qui te donnes des bonus globaux (genre elemental damage et hit cannot be evaded car tu l'a acheté à vagan) et tu as les bonus de dual wield, tu frappes deux fois avec ta première arme car c'est la seule utilisable, et t'as les bonus globaux de la off-hand !


Ca s'adresse qu'au build de ERISS? Parceque je comprends pas. Chez moi si je fous une mace sur mon offhand je vais foutre un coup de claw puis un coup de mace.

----------


## Leybi

Ca dépend du skill en fait. Comme Lacerate alterne les armes pour chaque coup mais ne marche pas avec les maces, si tu mets une mace off-hand tu vas tout le temps taper avec ta main-hand.

Y'a plein plein d'exceptions en fait par rapport aux skills de melee, Sunder par exemple va toujours taper main-hand et s'en fout de ce que tu mets en off-hand. D'autres skills vont taper avec les deux en même temps. A ça s'ajoute les armes autorisées ou pas... Les skills de melee c'est facile à jouer mais compliqué à theorycraft, c'est un peu un piège !

----------


## Dolgar

De ma maigre expérience (j'ai commencé hier ^^), les skills de mêlée sont effectivement à bien lire (j'ai pas testé de magie encore). Cleave par exemple (ce que j'utilise pour le moment), ne fonctionne qu'avec les haches et les épées. Du coup si je trouve une super masse faut que j'utilise autre chose. J'ai l'impression qu'en mêlée faut prévoir des plans B au  cas où on ait pas l'arme qui va avec le skill. Ce qui est une mécanique intéressante en fait.

----------


## darkmanticora

Petite question, sur un build que je suis entrain de faire, toutes les gemmes / sort sont mini lvl 12 piur pouvoir utiliser donc j'ai rush 12 avec des sorts au hasard..

La mon souci c est qu il me manque 10 en dext pour utiliser la dite gemme, sur quelle partie d'équipement est on susceptible de trouver des stats qui augmente la dext ? Ou sur quelle pièces d'armures je peux claquer des orbes piur changer les stats et avoir une chance de récupérer une Stat qui ajoute de la dext ? 

Merci

----------


## thomzon

Bon j'ai pu acheté une Starforge DPS moyen, j'ai tenté le 6-link manuel: gros échec. Mon taux de chance sur cette league se confirme, j'ai pas droppé le moindre truc qui vaut plus que 20 chaos, et pourtant je farme le T10 et l'UberLab depuis un moment. Ca m'empêche pas de progresser cela dit.

Du coup je vais continuer à économiser, je revendrai ma Starforge 5L quand j'aurai la différence pour acheter une 6L.
Les run UberLab c'est bien rentable, en Slayer ça passe tout seul, et ça rapporte à chaque fois un beau petit pactol.

----------


## Benounet

Perso j'utilise les amulets comme piece d'equipement pour ajuster les stats.

----------


## Dolgar

> Petite question, sur un build que je suis entrain de faire, toutes les gemmes / sort sont mini lvl 12 piur pouvoir utiliser donc j'ai rush 12 avec des sorts au hasard..
> 
> La mon souci c est qu il me manque 10 en dext pour utiliser la dite gemme, sur quelle partie d'équipement est on susceptible de trouver des stats qui augmente la dext ? Ou sur quelle pièces d'armures je peux claquer des orbes piur changer les stats et avoir une chance de récupérer une Stat qui ajoute de la dext ? 
> 
> Merci


Les amulettes de jade, de citrine, de turquoise ou d'onyx ajoutent de la dex. Sinon y a le lien du wiki qui liste toutes les options, mais c'est en anglais. Désolé si je ne liste pas toutes les options, c'est juste que je n'ai pas accès à tout. Du coup je ne connais pas encore bien certains trucs.

https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/De...ying_Dexterity

----------


## darkmanticora

Merci !
Ce jeu est qd meme un poil complexe pour rien, meme en suivant un build t'arrive a etre perdu par le flot de currency et autres stats  ::P: 

Sans en faire un diablo 3, je pense que ca pourrait etre pas mal qu'ils dépoussièrent certaines choses pour que ca soit un tout petit peut moins fouilli !

----------


## Dolgar

Si ça peut te rassurer j'ai commencé hier ^^ Mais si  on comprend l'anglais, y a plein de sites sympas. Notamment le wiki qui est une vraie mine d'infos. D'ailleurs j'ai même passé le jeu en anglais, parce que traduire le français que je vois à l'écran en anglais que je lis sur le site et le wiki, je me plante une fois sur deux.

----------


## darkmanticora

Sur un plan purement pratique :
Mon frère avance au début de l'acte 2 avec un de ses reroll et 3/4 lvl de plus qu'un de mes rerolls.
Comment le jeu va t'il géré si je le rejoints a son acte 2 sachant que j'ai pas fini l'acte 1 avec mon reroll et que j'ai 4 lvl d'ecart ? (sur Diablo 3 c'était easy avec le coté "aventure")

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Merci !
> Ce jeu est qd meme un poil complexe pour rien, meme en suivant un build t'arrive a etre perdu par le flot de currency et autres stats 
> 
> Sans en faire un diablo 3, je pense que ca pourrait etre pas mal qu'ils dépoussièrent certaines choses pour que ca soit un tout petit peut moins fouilli !


Ah oui c'est fouilli? Ben heureusement que t'es pas venu avant la 3.0 alors.  ::ninja:: 

Si l'écart entre vos persos est trop important il y a un malus pour le joueur ayant le plus petit level. Il y a aussi un level pour les mobs dans chaque zone, si vous êtes trop haut level vous allez rien prendre.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Comment le jeu va t'il géré si je le rejoints a son acte 2 sachant que j'ai pas fini l'acte 1 avec mon reroll et que j'ai 4 lvl d'ecart ? (sur Diablo 3 c'était easy avec le coté "aventure")


Ben c'est simple : si t'es pas acte 2, tu peux pas le rejoindre acte 2, fin de l'histoire.

----------


## darkmanticora

Mwais pas top... Ça oblige à se réserver un perso pour jouer avec chacun de tes potes  ::P:

----------


## Benounet

Putain par contre les daily... autant au debut c'est sympa, autant a la fin c'est la torture mais tu les fais quand meme.

J'arrive pas a trouver une description precise des enchants de labyrinth. Genre la j'ai chope decree of thunder on kill et je sais pas si c'est mieux que mes 3 vieilles raging spirit blanches que j'avais avant (ca peut pas etre pire me direz vous, encore que j'ai chope 4% chance to dodge if after a charged dash et j'ai pas de charged dash). Autre chose, on est d'accord que si y'a un mod implicit dans l'item, foutre un enchant de lab ca le degage? Parceque je me tape des warnings quand je veux enchant mes bottes qui ont fire et cold res en implicit, du coup comme je sais pas je fais pas. Merki.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Mwais pas top... Ça oblige à se réserver un perso pour jouer avec chacun de tes potes


Ben non, ça oblige juste ton pote à venir t'aider si c'est toi qui est en retard... Sinon c'est simple, tu te ferais powerlevel en 30s à coup de tp. C'est déjà pas bien long à faire en l'état (faut tp à chaque évènement clé et big boss), pas la peine de booster plus.




> Putain par contre les daily... autant au debut c'est sympa, autant a la fin c'est la torture mais tu les fais quand meme.
> 
> J'arrive pas a trouver une description precise des enchants de labyrinth. Genre la j'ai chope decree of thunder on kill et je sais pas si c'est mieux que mes 3 vieilles raging spirit blanches que j'avais avant (ca peut pas etre pire me direz vous, encore que j'ai chope 4% chance to dodge if after a charged dash et j'ai pas de charged dash). Autre chose, on est d'accord que si y'a un mod implicit dans l'item, foutre un enchant de lab ca le degage? Parceque je me tape des warnings quand je veux enchant mes bottes qui ont fire et cold res en implicit, du coup comme je sais pas je fais pas. Merki.


Les dailies ça sert surtout à faire en team ou pour débloquer les premiers niveaux. Si tu ne vises pas le niveau 8 (et donc en rotation par équipe via le /global 820), pas la peine de te forcer à les continuer. Et tu peux /abandon_daily pour terminer la mission directement, tu ne gagnes rien mais ça reset le shop du master.

poelab.com pour pleins d'infos et le wiki s'il manque des enchants. Et oui l'enchant vire le mod implicit donc pour tes bottes two tones tu perds la double résistance innée.

----------


## darkmanticora

Ok je comprends !

Sinon, je voudrais test une troisième classe mais au cac / dégâts phisique et j'ai du mal à trouver un truc pas trop complexe et bien expliqué sur le fofo officiel. 

Vous auriez un build en tête avec lien si possible qui soit fun au cac et pas trop complexe (j'entends par la qu'on pourrait démarrer sur une base de stuff pas trop galère à loot / acheter) mais qu'on puisse upgrade qd j'aurais mieux le jeu en main ? 

Pour l'instant, j'ai fait un templar que j'ai orienter fireball sans vraiment le vouloir et qui est fait sans aucun guide donc j'ai fait n'importe quoi forcément et qui est lvl 44 mais qui a mon avis va bie tôt souffrir hehe. 
Et j'ai un marauder ou j'essai de suivre ce build : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2053804, par contre est-ce normal qu'il n'évoque pas les ascendancy class dans son guide?

----------


## wakabayashi

En cac easy y'a le classique gladiator max block, pas cher et safe avec Sunder pour moi ou Earthquake également.Le Bringer of Rain qui te donne du block et un 7L à pas cher mais sans armure. Build simple pour commencer et safe. 

Sinon il y a les acendancy dans le tree, ,regarde tu as une flèches à droite du marrauder que tu peux cliquer pour ouvrir les ascendancy. Tu devrais trouver assez facilement des builds gladiator sur le forum, j'en avais suivit un avec 78% de block.

https://www.poebuilds.cc/gladiator/melee/

----------


## Benounet

Y'a les builds cyclone aussi je crois qui sont assez repandus et assez peu couteux.

Oulbie pas darkmanticora que dans les builds ca te conseille les items pour aller au bout du bout de l'optimisation du build, en general ca passe tres bien jusqu'au milieu du end game sans tous les uniques, avec du 5 link au lieu de 6 etc...

----------


## darkmanticora

> En cac easy y'a le classique gladiator max block, pas cher et safe avec Sunder pour moi ou Earthquake également.Le Bringer of Rain qui te donne du block et un 7L à pas cher mais sans armure. Build simple pour commencer et safe. 
> 
> Sinon il y a les acendancy dans le tree, ,regarde tu as une flèches à droite du marrauder que tu peux cliquer pour ouvrir les ascendancy. Tu devrais trouver assez facilement des builds gladiator sur le forum, j'en avais suivit un avec 78% de block.
> 
> https://www.poebuilds.cc/gladiator/melee/


Ok merci vu pour mon template !

Mais pour faire un build gladiator faut avoir fini les 10 actes pour choisir la spé il me semble non ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y'a les builds cyclone aussi je crois qui sont assez repandus et assez peu couteux.
> 
> Oulbie pas darkmanticora que dans les builds ca te conseille les items pour aller au bout du bout de l'optimisation du build, en general ca passe tres bien jusqu'au milieu du end game sans tous les uniques, avec du 5 link au lieu de 6 etc...


Oki, bon j'ai encore jamais loot de 5 ou 6L  ::P: 
Apres j'ai pas réussi a trouver des builds qui me saute au yeux en cac sur les forums officiels !Je vais re regarder mais si vous avez 2-3 liens vers des builds assez péchu en cac ca m'eloignera du gameplay de mon marauder que je vous ai link  ::):

----------


## sissi

Ola, si quelqu'un vend une tabula, j'en cherche une en abyss SC. Je joue self loot (mais pas en ssf) mais là je crois que je n'en verrais jamais la couleur... Peu importe le prix même un ou deux chaos au dessus du marché, autant que ça profite à un canard.

----------


## Jalkar

> Ola, si quelqu'un vend une tabula, j'en cherche une en abyss SC. Je joue self loot (mais pas en ssf) mais là je crois que je n'en verrais jamais la couleur... Peu importe le prix même un ou deux chaos au dessus du marché, autant que ça profite à un canard.


Farm le "Blood aqueduc" ou les maps du meme tileset (channel / Waterways) tu as de grande chance d'y drop la carte Humility qui donne une Tabula  ::):

----------


## sissi

> Farm le "Blood aqueduc" ou les maps du meme tileset (channel / Waterways) tu as de grande chance d'y drop la carte Humility qui donne une Tabula


Merci du conseil, je vais voir avec une map channel.

----------


## darkmanticora

Sympa le site que tu m'as link : https://www.poebuilds.cc

Y a moyen de savoir si le build est populaire ou viable ? 
Je suis parti sur celui la : http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1993530, il a l'air plutôt fun et pas trop coûteux !
Mais je ne sais pas si il est populaire, dans le sens vraiment viable  ::P:

----------


## Jalkar

> Merci du conseil, je vais voir avec une map channel.


Une seule map ne sera pas suffisant, il faut drop 8 ou 9 carte. La dernière fois que j'ai farm cette carte je dropais entre 0 et 2 carte par map

----------


## sissi

> Une seule map ne sera pas suffisant, il faut drop 8 ou 9 carte. La dernière fois que j'ai farm cette carte je dropais entre 0 et 2 carte par map


Merci, tout s'est débloqué rapidement au final. J'avais deux "Humility" après mon message, je viens de chopper la Tabula. J'ai choppé en quelques minutes quatre cartes sur deux runs en map "Channel" hier soir. Les trois dernières sont tombées à l'Aqueduc en quoi ? Une vingtaine de minutes...

----------


## Darshyne

Le build de taré... J'aime bien le disclamer au début de la vidéo.

----------


## Kamikaze

Darkshyne qui découvre flicker strike 5 ans après  ::o:  ?

Ouais c'est stylé flicker strike

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Le build de taré... J'aime bien le disclamer au début de la vidéo.


Ça fait toujours ça la première fois qu'on découvre un build "Flicker Strike" ! Quand les gens trouvait que PoE était un jeu "lent" par rapport à D3, je leur envoyais une vidéo d'un build Flicker pour leur montrer à quel vitesse un build de PoE pouvait aller (j'ai déjà jouer des builds Flicker encore plus rapide que sur cette vidéo) et c'était toujours drôle de voir leurs réactions.

C'est un "vieux" build mais qui fonctionne toujours et qui a vu, au fur et à mesure des années, apparaitre une bonne variété de moyen pour le mettre en œuvre (Oro, Terminus Est, Raider, Blood Rage, etc.)

----------


## Darshyne

[QUOTE=Kamikaze;11435767]Darkshyne qui découvre flicker strike 5 ans après  ::o:  ?

Ouais c'est stylé flicker strike

Je n'ai jamais joué à PoE de façon très assidue on va dire ^^.

----------


## Jalkar

en 3.1, tu rajoutes Ancestral call 


J'ai cru comprendre que c'était "assez" violent ^^

----------


## alogos

En tout cas, évite la chaîne youtube path of build. Entre les vidéos qui ne disent pas tous, l'exploitation de build déjà existant, les liens vers des sites de rmt, et j'en passes...

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouaip, belle chaine de chiasse à éviter

----------


## darkmanticora

> Sympa le site que tu m'as link : https://www.poebuilds.cc
> 
> Y a moyen de savoir si le build est populaire ou viable ? 
> Je suis parti sur celui la : http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1993530, il a l'air plutôt fun et pas trop coûteux !
> Mais je ne sais pas si il est populaire, dans le sens vraiment viable


Bon ba j'ai fait une 10 ene de level et il me plait bien ce build, bien que j'ai pas encore access aux vrais skill demandé dans le build.
Je vais le continuer sauf si vous me dites qu'il est naze !

Je dois avoué qu'il pousse vraiment au reroll aigu ce jeu (bien qu'encore une fois j'ai du pigé 10% des mécanismes et autres  ::P: ), par contre meme qd je reroll j'ai tendance a clean toute les maps et faire toutes les quêtes ....

----------


## thomzon

Slayer + arme à 2 mains + gros dégats physiques, à priori tu peux pas trop te tromper.
Par contre, attention au coût end-game de ce type de build, certains uniques coutent un bras (Disfavor, Kaom's Heart, Starforge...), mais bon comme c'est ton premier perso "sérieux" tu as le temps de voir venir.

----------


## Darshyne

> En tout cas, évite la chaîne youtube path of build. Entre les vidéos qui ne disent pas tous, l'exploitation de build déjà existant, les liens vers des sites de rmt, et j'en passes...


Oui j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas très sérieux. Je me suis rabattu sur la chaine de Chtitou, ses videos sont pas mal du tout.


C'est encore viable en 3.1 un support aura witch ?

----------


## darkpoulp

Ha non c'est fini necromancer en support, plus personne fait ça, aucun intérêt.
... maintenant tout le monde joue aura juggernaut.
...

----------


## alogos

Au cas où tu n'es pas vu son sarcasme, voici le top des classes dans les hauts joueurs :
classement, ascendance, nombre de perso, %du total dans le classement (sur 500 joueurs)
1	Necromancer	110	22.00%
2	Raider	80	16.00%
3	Slayer	65	13.00%
4	Inquisitor	55	11.00%
et tu peux être sur que sur les 110, doit y avoir 100 à 110 de auramancer.

----------


## Benounet

Je voulais shape lava chamber. J'ai evite le drame de peu. (oblige d'avoir un dash qui passe au dessus/a travers les objets)

----------


## Darshyne

> Au cas où tu n'es pas vu son sarcasme, voici le top des classes dans les hauts joueurs :
> classement, ascendance, nombre de perso, %du total dans le classement (sur 500 joueurs)
> 1	Necromancer	110	22.00%
> 2	Raider	80	16.00%
> 3	Slayer	65	13.00%
> 4	Inquisitor	55	11.00%
> et tu peux être sur que sur les 110, doit y avoir 100 à 110 de auramancer.


Ok comme c'est pour jouer avec un ami je vais peut être en monter une, alors.

----------


## Leybi

> et tu peux être sur que sur les 110, doit y avoir 100 à 110 de auramancer.


Y'a beaucoup de nécros minions aussi hein :P Spectres/SRS/Zombies/squelettes...

----------


## darkpoulp

Ça peut le faire de jouer nécro SRS ou Raise Spectre en groupe. Suivant le build de ton pote, tu risques de ne pas trop participer au clear, par contre ça fera une différence contre les boss.

----------


## Isdrydge

Première exp en HC (quoique apres un premier perso mort fin A3 ....) j'arrive A5. Me manque qque lvl mais globalement mon perso :

https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...dge/characters

Des conseils pour Kitava ?

----------


## Jalkar

> Première exp en HC (quoique apres un premier perso mort fin A3 ....) j'arrive A5. Me manque qque lvl mais globalement mon perso :
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...dge/characters
> 
> Des conseils pour Kitava ?


Le jewel dans ta ceinture ne te sert que pour la life.

Tu es a une main et tu fais un attaque  ::): 

Pour Kitava, 
cap tes resist si tu l'es pas (surtout fire il me semble)
popo anti bleed

Tu peux aussi switch tes popos de vitesses pour t'autre plus utile


si tu joue pas SSF, tu peux upgrade ton arme aussi

genre l'unique "Relentless Fury" devrait te faire un upgrade significatif pour une alch

ton amulette te servira a rien en bosskill

----------


## Isdrydge

Merci. Je vais me prendre l'arme en effet et Anvil en amulette au vu de mon build typé max block.

Pour le joyaux je vais regarder, après la life est pas dégueu.

Pour les popo je change pour les boss.

Suis capé resist sauf froid ou jai 65, je vais travailler sur ca.

J'ai pas compris ta phrase : Tu es a une main et tu fais un attaque

----------


## Jalkar

> J'ai pas compris ta phrase : Tu es a une main et tu fais un attaque


Ton jewel ajoute du dmg au spell si tu utilise une 2 main (staff), alors que toi tu fais une attaque à une main. Du coup tu ne profites absolument pas du bonus.

tu peux trouver des jewel à pas cher avec une recherche "complexe" dans poe.trade (en utilisant les COUNT ou les SUM)
http://poe.trade/search/anatenonotokuo
http://poe.trade/search/wotenigatoheya

----------


## Kamikaze

Enorme.

----------


## Benounet

Pas les FPS  ::ninja::

----------


## Chartreuse

J'aimerais bien tenter un build Righteous Fire après avoir vu quelques vidéos, vous avez déjà essayé? Le coté flemmard/crame tout ce qui passe à portée m'intéresse. Bonne idée ou ça demande vraiment trop d'investissement? J'ai un peu de currencies de coté mais rien de folichon non plus. Puis je me demande avec quoi leveller, car j'imagine qu'il faut trouver autre chose. Il y a pas mal de builds sur le forum, mais presque trop, donc si vous avez des conseils...

----------


## Benounet

Question:
Si on joue physical converted to elemental, ici frost blade, tout ce qui est % physical damage leech ca fonctionne pas, si?

Autre chose, ca passe de jouer a 0 d'armor ou y'a une valeur minimum recommandee?

----------


## CaMarchePas

RF tu peux commencer presque à poil ou pour pas cher avec les bons passifs et certains uniques. 

Le leech ne fonctionne que sur les dégâts infligés, donc ils sont déjà convertis. Si tu leechs que sur le physical et que tu infliges du cold tu ne leecheras pas sur le cold. 

L'armure tant que t'es bas ça ne protège que des petits coups, si tu veux te protéger des très gros coups il faut trèèèèèès beaucoup (plus le coup est puissant moins l'armure réduit son impacte). La page wiki est assez complète à ce sujet. Y'a pas vraiment de seuil à atteindre et c'est complètement dispensable, tout dépend de ce que tu fais... mais avoir 0 ou 2000 ça changera pas grand chose pour l'attaque chargée du boss qui va te crit la tronche. 

La blague du jour, ou le cadeau du jour, vendu par Haku à 1 chaos  :


:D

----------


## thomzon

Ah tiens je pense jamais à regarder ce qu'offre les crafters vendent, je ferai plus attention  ::):

----------


## Exureris

> J'aimerais bien tenter un build Righteous Fire après avoir vu quelques vidéos, vous avez déjà essayé? Le coté flemmard/crame tout ce qui passe à portée m'intéresse. Bonne idée ou ça demande vraiment trop d'investissement? J'ai un peu de currencies de coté mais rien de folichon non plus. Puis je me demande avec quoi leveller, car j'imagine qu'il faut trouver autre chose. Il y a pas mal de builds sur le forum, mais presque trop, donc si vous avez des conseils...


J'avais fait un totem RF, pour leveler tu fais un totem RF/searing bond et tu cours en cercle. Pas toujours passionnant par contre...

----------


## darkpoulp

> Enorme.


J'attends de voir le rematch chez Daresso, Kaom joue à domicile c'est trop facile.

----------


## Chartreuse

J'ai regardé la vidéo linkée plus haut sur comment se faire des tunes, j'ai simplement appliqué la méthode pour enchainer les maps et c'est vrai que ça m'a vraiment permis d'aller plus vite (sans optimiser comme lui le fait en plus).
Par contre le passage sur les sextants j'ai absolument rien compris, ça passe largement au dessus de mon niveau de jeu...

----------


## Benounet

C'est pas si complique pourtant.
J'essaie de resumer: Le plus important a retenir c'est qu'une map ne peut pas etre affectee par le meme modifier. Le premier anneau exterieur en rayon de ta map va servir a mettre les bons mods. Ton deuxieme anneau, en rayon des maps de ton premier anneau,  va servir a mettre des mauvais mods, comme ca tu les retires du pool possible quand tu appliques les sextants a ton premier anneau. Ton troisieme anneau exterieur, en rayon des maps de ton 2eme anneau, va aussi servir a mettre des mauvais mods qui vont etre enlever du pool de bons mods que tu veux mettre sur ton premier anneau.

En plus "formule". Si on prend X ta map, X1 une map premier anneau, X2 une map 2eme anneau, X3 une map troisieme anneau. M1 bon mod, M2 mauvais mod, M3 mauvais mod.
Tu roll M3 sur X3, M3 ne peut plus etre roll sur X2. Tu roll M2 sur X2, X1 ne peut plus roll M3 et M2. Tu vas roll M1 sur X1 a 100%. (puisque le mod de X1 va affecter X2 qui a deja M2 et M3)

Si tu ne run jamais les maps en rayon de tes mauvais mods, ils restent a l'infini.


Edit: Apres si tu cherches juste a progresser vers le centre ca sert pas a grand chose, c'est plus de l'optimisation de farm.

----------


## mentasm

> RF tu peux commencer presque à poil ou pour pas cher avec les bons passifs et certains uniques. 
> 
> Le leech ne fonctionne que sur les dégâts infligés, donc ils sont déjà convertis. Si tu leechs que sur le physical et que tu infliges du cold tu ne leecheras pas sur le cold. 
> 
> L'armure tant que t'es bas ça ne protège que des petits coups, si tu veux te protéger des très gros coups il faut trèèèèèès beaucoup (plus le coup est puissant moins l'armure réduit son impacte). La page wiki est assez complète à ce sujet. Y'a pas vraiment de seuil à atteindre et c'est complètement dispensable, tout dépend de ce que tu fais... mais avoir 0 ou 2000 ça changera pas grand chose pour l'attaque chargée du boss qui va te crit la tronche. 
> 
> La blague du jour, ou le cadeau du jour, vendu par Haku à 1 chaos  :
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/01/17/a7a...84f3363f28.jpg
> 
> :D


Jamais vu ce genre de stuff chez aucun master... T'as du cul CMP

----------


## Chartreuse

> C'est pas si complique pourtant.
> J'essaie de resumer: Le plus important a retenir c'est qu'une map ne peut pas etre affectee par le meme modifier. Le premier anneau exterieur en rayon de ta map va servir a mettre les bons mods. Ton deuxieme anneau, en rayon des maps de ton premier anneau,  va servir a mettre des mauvais mods, comme ca tu les retires du pool possible quand tu appliques les sextants a ton premier anneau. Ton troisieme anneau exterieur, en rayon des maps de ton 2eme anneau, va aussi servir a mettre des mauvais mods qui vont etre enlever du pool de bons mods que tu veux mettre sur ton premier anneau.
> 
> En plus "formule". Si on prend X ta map, X1 une map premier anneau, X2 une map 2eme anneau, X3 une map troisieme anneau. M1 bon mod, M2 mauvais mod, M3 mauvais mod.
> Tu roll M3 sur X3, M3 ne peut plus etre roll sur X2. Tu roll M2 sur X2, X1 ne peut plus roll M3 et M2. Tu vas roll M1 sur X1 a 100%. (puisque le mod de X1 va affecter X2 qui a deja M2 et M3)
> 
> Si tu ne run jamais les maps en rayon de tes mauvais mods, ils restent a l'infini.
> 
> 
> Edit: Apres si tu cherches juste a progresser vers le centre ca sert pas a grand chose, c'est plus de l'optimisation de farm.


 ::wacko:: 

Bon je rigole je crois avoir vaguement compris le principe. Et ton edit m'a éclairé aussi, vu que j'aimerais bien aller au centre de l'atlas, je ne vais pas trop m'en préoccuper.

----------


## ERISS

Plus que 72 coffres de guilde (on en a eu jusqu'à 100). J'écrème. Pour les skills il en faudrait 6: rouge/vert/bleu actif/support.
Les gros objets je sais pas trier 'rapidement', j'y touche quasiment pas (puis même le facile ça reste long à faire),
 et de toute façon je pense qu'on a pas assez de coffres pour les ranger.

Si j'avais quelques droits ça m'aiderait... (renommer, etc). Mais c'est pas vraiment une demande, j'ai peur de devenir le rangeur officiel lol. "Tu fous quoi Eriss c'est le bordel dans les coffres"  ::): 

Une idée serait de se débarrasser de doublons en les proposant à la vente? (j'ai jamais fait même personnellement), si la vente par guilde est possible.

----------


## Dolgar

> Une idée serait de se débarrasser de doublons en les proposant à la vente? (j'ai jamais fait même personnellement), si la vente par guilde est possible.


Je sais pas si la vente par guilde est possible, mais si y a quelqu'un de confiance, il peut vendre et mettre les currency dans le coffre de guilde nan ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Plus que 72 coffres de guilde (on en a eu jusqu'à 100). J'écrème. Pour les skills il en faudrait 6: rouge/vert/bleu actif/support.
> Les gros objets je sais pas trier 'rapidement', j'y touche quasiment pas (puis même le facile ça reste long à faire),
>  et de toute façon je pense qu'on a pas assez de coffres pour les ranger.
> 
> Si j'avais quelques droits ça m'aiderait... (renommer, etc). Mais c'est pas vraiment une demande, j'ai peur de devenir le rangeur officiel lol. "Tu fous quoi Eriss c'est le bordel dans les coffres" 
> 
> Une idée serait de se débarrasser de doublons en les proposant à la vente? (j'ai jamais fait même personnellement), si la vente par guilde est possible.


Les gemmes tout ce qui n'est pas Q20 ou lvl20 je pense que c'est à jeter.

Les droits... ben y'a que les miens en fait. Donc y'a que le chef qui peut renommer/changer la couleur, et personne ne peut déplacer les tabs de guilde tout court.

Quant à la revente, je peux me tromper mais ça serait à 99.9% des items qui éventuellement partiraient à une alchemy orb quand quelqu'un se connecte et personne ne trade... Et non on ne peut pas faire de la vente depuis le guildstash, que via les stashs personnels (je pense qu'on ne peut même pas linker les items sur le forum, le guildstash étant à part et donc non visible depuis notre profile).

Si t'as fait l'effort de trier, je vais faire l'effort de renommer, si ça ne lag pas trop en 3G je le fais cette nuit, sinon ça attendra ce week end). Depuis je fais juste l'effort de trier pendant les ligues, et par là j'ai arrêté de tout trier, par ce qu'en faisant ça beaucoup ne font pas gaffe et foutent n'importe quoi. Donc je fais quelques onglets définis à l'avance, dont une partie sera supprimée en cours de league (genre 5 onglets low level rare ça ne sert à rien après 1 mois de ligue, idem pour deux onglets de 4L...), et j'en crée/renomme d'autre selon ce qui est stocké dans les non nommés. De même si quelqu'un demande un onglet pour ci ou ça et/ou trie certains onglets, je les renommes pour que ça corresponde.

Edit : j'ai un peu épuré au tranchoir, ça va trancher plus après.
Edit : épuration faite, j'ai pas viré tant de rares que ça, il n'en restait pas beaucoup. Virés beaucoup d'uniques en multiples exemplaires. 
Triés par catégories d'armes et armures. Reste deux onglets à brun, l'un avec des dagues/griffes/baguettes, l'autre avec des prophéties et des boucliers en rab. Je pense qu'il faudrait virer les onglets pas remove only de gemmes, laisser les remove only de gemme (au cas où et par ce que c'est long à virer). Remplacer un des onglets de gemmes par les dagues/griffes/baguettes, l'autre par les boucliers/torses qu'il y aurait en rab. Vais essayer de trier les stashs en fin de ligue par thème aussi pour que ça soit plus simple. 
Dans le tas et dans la même idée que les gemmes : vidés tous les onglets 4L/5L pas remove only, y'en a assez en reserve (remove only) pour ne pas s'encombrer de plus.

----------


## ERISS

> Les gemmes tout ce qui n'est pas Q20 ou lvl20 je pense que c'est à jeter.
>  Je pense qu'il faudrait virer les onglets pas remove only de gemmes, laisser les remove only de gemme (au cas où et par ce que c'est long à virer).
> Remplacer un des onglets de gemmes? par les dagues/griffes/baguettes, l'autre par les boucliers/torses qu'il y aurait en rab.


Je garderai les gemmes tant qu'elles ont de la Q (Q20 c'est énorme!) ou lvl15, et sinon 1 exemplaire Q0/lvl1 s'il y a la place. Sinon selon ta définition je crois que ça élimine absolument toutes nos gemmes...
Je pensais continuer à trier les skills, on en a 11 onglets* là (et il y en avait au moins 3 autres, que j'ai triés), je pense ramener à 6, mais dont en gardant nos propres onglets non remove-only; normalement tu as quelques fonds pour acheter un ou deux onglet non? (pour dagues&boucliers)
(Eurf, si gemme=skill, j'arrête pas de confondre les termes dans PoE)
* Edit: 10, je viens d'en nettoyer un




> de renommer,
>  j'ai épuré au tranchoir, j'ai pas viré tant de rares que ça, il n'en restait pas beaucoup. Virés beaucoup d'uniques en multiples exemplaires. 
> Triés par catégories d'armes et armures.
>  vidés tous les onglets 4L/5L pas remove only, y'en a assez en reserve (remove only)


Très bien, j'ai eu peur que tu vires trop.

----------


## Dirian

> Plus que 72 coffres de guilde (on en a eu jusqu'à 100). J'écrème. Pour les skills il en faudrait 6: rouge/vert/bleu actif/support.


Merci, c'est pas grand choses, mais ca fait du bien pour la lisibilité  ::):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> There's now a UI option called "Advanced Mod Descriptions" which shows additional information about items when you press Alt.


Youhou !




> Fixed a bug when Lich doesn't appear in Abyssal Depth.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Benounet

Si je fous un cast when damage taken la meme combinaison que mon autoshot a une gem pres, comment ca se passe? Ca va cancel mes autoshot pour envoyer l'autocast? Je vais avoir deux anim d'atk en meme temps? Bref je vois mal..

Je trouve pas l'option advanced mod (prochain patch p-e?)

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est quoi autoshot

----------


## Benounet

Mon attaque melee en click droit pardon.

En gros je suis au milieu d'un dual strike - multi strike sur mon click droit et mon cast when damage taken a aussi un dual strike - multistrike et trigger. Mais je dis de la merde parceque cast when damage taken marche sur les spells pas sur les attaques, donc disons avec vengeance par exemple qui aurait un multistrike.

Edit: j'ai cherche rapidos de mon cote aussi et multistrike marche qu'avec le targetable.

Merci des reponses.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bah y'a pas de gemme associée à ça donc tu pourras jamais y linker Cast When Damage Taken, ni aucune autre gemme, et CWDT c'est reservé exclusivement aux sorts pas aux attaques

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon quand t'as 2 même spells ou plus ils peuvent être casté simultanément si t'as du CWDT d'un côté et le spell nature de l'autre

----------


## Isdrydge

J'arrive a Kitava A5 en HC.

Mon perso : 

https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...dge/characters

Globalement ca passe ? J'arrive pas à me rendre compte.

----------


## Jalkar

> J'arrive a Kitava A5 en HC.
> 
> Mon perso : 
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/account/...dge/characters
> 
> Globalement ca passe ? J'arrive pas à me rendre compte.


si tu as peur, entraine toi en standard sur un autre de tes perso, pour bien mémorisé les pattern du boss  ::): 

Sinon tu peux améliorer tes 2 anneaux en craftant de la vie dessus (via Elreon)

----------


## ERISS

> Les gemmes tout ce qui n'est pas Q20 ou lvl20 je pense que c'est à jeter.


Pour un roxxor oui, mais pour un newb' n'importequelle peut aider (souviens-toi comment tu étais il y a 2 siècles quand tu découvrais PoE). Et à mon avis la bank de guilde sert bien plus à un newb' qu'à un vétéran.

----------


## alogos

Sauf que la plupart des gemmes s'achètent maintenant... y a vraiment aucune raison de les garder.

----------


## Jalkar

> Pour un roxxor oui, mais pour un newb' n'importequelle peut aider (souviens-toi comment tu étais il y a 2 siècles quand tu découvrais PoE). Et à mon avis la bank de guilde sert bien plus à un newb' qu'à un vétéran.


non ca sert a rien, tu peux toutes les acheter au pnj dès l'acte 3.

les seuls qui ne s'achete pas :

Enpower
Enhance
Enlighten
Added Chaos

----------


## ERISS

> tu peux toutes les acheter au pnj dès l'acte 3


Il faut être à l'acte 3, et aussi savoir ça.




> les seuls qui ne s'achete pas :


Oui, mais c'est auprès de l'ensemble des pnj. Celui de l'acte 3 manque bien plus, j'ai vérifié comme on me disait qu'il vendait quasi tout. J'ai été bien dèçu et ça m'a forcé à faire le tour de tous les pnj de tous les actes pour trouver les autres skills vendus par des pnjs.




> Sauf que la plupart des gemmes s'achètent maintenant... y a vraiment aucune raison de les garder.


En tout cas merci, dans les coffres de guilde j'en découvre des nouvelles comme je les trie, que j'avais pas pu voir dans le tas de celles des pnj.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Il faut être à l'acte 3, et aussi savoir ça.
> 
> 
> Oui, mais c'est auprès de l'ensemble des pnj. Celui de l'acte 3 manque bien plus, j'ai vérifié comme on me disait qu'il vendait quasi tout. J'ai été bien dèçu et ça m'a forcé à faire le tour de tous les pnj de tous les actes pour trouver les autres skills vendus par des pnjs.
> 
> 
> En tout cas merci, dans les coffres de guilde j'en découvre des nouvelles comme je les trie, que j'avais pas pu voir dans le tas de celles des pnj.


A l'acte 6 il les vends toutes, il en manque pas une, sauf empower et co. Il faut faire la quete de la plage par contre.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Je garderai les gemmes tant qu'elles ont de la Q (Q20 c'est énorme!) ou lvl15, et sinon 1 exemplaire Q0/lvl1 s'il y a la place. Sinon selon ta définition je crois que ça élimine absolument toutes nos gemmes...
> Je pensais continuer à trier les skills, on en a 11 onglets* là (et il y en avait au moins 3 autres, que j'ai triés), je pense ramener à 6, mais dont en gardant nos propres onglets non remove-only; normalement tu as quelques fonds pour acheter un ou deux onglet non? (pour dagues&boucliers)





> Pour un roxxor oui, mais pour un newb' n'importequelle peut aider (souviens-toi comment tu étais il y a 2 siècles quand tu découvrais PoE). Et à mon avis la bank de guilde sert bien plus à un newb' qu'à un vétéran.





> Il faut être à l'acte 3, et aussi savoir ça.
> Oui, mais c'est auprès de l'ensemble des pnj. Celui de l'acte 3 manque bien plus, j'ai vérifié comme on me disait qu'il vendait quasi tout. J'ai été bien dèçu et ça m'a forcé à faire le tour de tous les pnj de tous les actes pour trouver les autres skills vendus par des pnjs.


-Siosa de l'acte 3 (dans la librairie) vend toutes les gemmes pour lesquelles tu as accompli les quêtes qui les fournit sans restriction de classe. Donc si tu as fais la quête de Gravicius qui filent les skills lvl28, ben il te vend toutes les skills que la quête file à n'importe quelle classe
-le npc de l'acte 6 vend toutes les gemmes, idem à Oriath après l'acte X, lvl1 et 0 xp (les autres marchands ont de l'xp)
-ça ne sert à rien d'avoir des onglets non remove only avec des gemmes basiques (ie : sans qualité/xp) si on a déjà trois tonnes de ces gemmes en remove only ET les npcs pour les avoir
-q20 ou lvl20 c'est ptet trop, mais <q15 ou <lvl16 ça n'est pas vraiment utile (soit ça se trouve à une alch sur le trade, soit ta nécessité d'en avoir une forcément plus haut niveau est couplée au fait que tu vas l'xp en 2 minutes après l'avoir achetée au marchand lvl11-15)
-comme déjà dit je ne vais pas utiliser les coins de côté pour acheter des stashs qui ne serviront qu'en standard softcore et à strictement rien d'autre surtout quand y'a moyen de trier de la même façon sans les acheter (ie : en virant les onglets de gemmes basiques). Toujours pas d'infos quant aux changements sur les guildes, mais je préfère avoir de quoi accéder aux améliorations quand elles arriveront que d'acheter des trucs qui en pratique ne serviront pas

----------


## Benounet

Ruthless est pas pris en compte dans le tooltip de DPS de skill?

----------


## EvilGuinness

_- Tu fais quel build ? 
- SRS cheap
- SRS 5c comme moi ? 
- Ouais... t'as quoi comme armure ? 
- [link]
- elle coûte combien ? 
- 30c
_

J'adore  ::):  Les grands esprits se rencontrent, pas les portefeuilles ! J'ai donc un build qui va coller à ce SRS cheap 5c. Bah les mobs enfeeble/hindered/maimed/temporal chains qui pataugent dans un desecrate pendant que y'a un CWDT sur du flesh offering avec des invocs boostées, ça dure pas trop trop. Ca me surprend, je dépense ici et là quelques alch et ça passe à l'aise. 

Bon après on verra jusqu'où ça passe en map...

----------


## Isdrydge

La maintenance est programmée jusqua qd ?

----------


## EvilGuinness

Officiellement, 20 minutes.

Patch Steam up, 1,7Go.

22h05 : serveurs up !

----------


## ERISS

Okay, pas 6 stashs non remove-only de gemmes alors, puis après tout c'est surtout vous qui alimentez la bank, alors je la ramène pas trop et je continue de trier  ::):  .
Mais svp gardez les 2 non R-O, c'est là que je fais le tri (okay le résultat est pas terrible, d'ailleurs je dois au moins 70 ID-scrolls à la guilde lol, à force de revendre les skills nuls).

J'ai aussi concentré les maps, elles ont pas disparu, juste améliorées en qualité (edit: en niveau).

Encore un chouilla et il n'y a plus d’ascenseur de choix d'onglet à la bank!

----------


## Isdrydge

Bon Kitava, je l'ai bouffé en HC A5 bien evidemment.

J'attaque l'acte 6 tranquillement en espérant arriver au minima à finir le mode story  ::):

----------


## ERISS

> Encore un chouilla et il n'y a plus d’ascenseur de choix d'onglet à la bank!


Voilà, 31 tabs!  ::lol:: , a' pu' l’ascenseur.
Ouais les skills après tri j'en garde grand max 15%..

----------


## Dirian

Ce moment incroyable ou tu appercoit des items legacy en banque de guild  ::o: 
merci la nouvelle fonction a la con pour voir le tier des mods  ::):

----------


## darkpoulp

Ça existe aussi des legacy moins bon que les versions actuelles, hein.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Ce moment incroyable ou tu appercoit des items legacy en banque de guild 
> merci la nouvelle fonction a la con pour voir le tier des mods


Ah bah elle était en banque de guilde en fait ma kaom legacy c'est malin ça.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Tealyf

coin exile !

ça faisait plusieurs moi que je n'avais pas joué donc je reprends tout doucement. Mais, et c'est bien normal vu mon inactivité, je ne suis plus dans la guilde. 
Ca serait possible de joindre à nouveau les canards ? Ou le caneton doit gagner un peu level pour retrouver sa place ?  ::): 

(nom de compte : Tealyf)

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> coin exile !
> 
> ça faisait plusieurs moi que je n'avais pas joué donc je reprends tout doucement. Mais, et c'est bien normal vu mon inactivité, je ne suis plus dans la guilde. 
> Ca serait possible de joindre à nouveau les canards ? Ou le caneton doit gagner un peu level pour retrouver sa place ? 
> 
> (nom de compte : Tealyf)


Il nous faut un nom de perso.

----------


## Tealyf

> Il nous faut un nom de perso.


J'ai fait dans l'original  ::P:  Pseudo = nom de compte

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Merci Psycho  :;):

----------


## Cadiax

Petite question conne : ils ont quoi de spéciaux les loots qui apparaissent en jaune encadré ?
Question encore plus conne : comment on finit une map ? pour le moment on est obligé d'épuiser tout les portails pour en lancer une nouvelle... Merci !

----------


## asura

Tu finis une map en tuant le boss. Mais ca ne supprime pas les portails. Pour cela il faut juste lancer une nouvelle map et les anciens portails seront automatiquement remplacés.

----------


## ERISS

Euh c'est normal que toutes les maps aient disparues? je suis content qu'on aie apprécié mon classement et tri, mais ça semble plutôt abusé. On est en train de se faire piller? dévaliser la bank?

----------


## CaMarchePas

Effectivement... hier y'avait un stash de map et un stash de remove only, là reste une seule map...

----------


## EvilGuinness

Hier j'ai remarqué que y'avait plein de trous dans l'onglet de maps, aujourd'hui y'en avait encore moins, quand je me suis déco tout à l'heure il en restait quand même une dizaine. Donc là s'il n'en reste plus qu'une, ça a encore tapé dedans ?

edit : ah ouais là il en reste 4-5. Moins que tout à l'heure.

----------


## ERISS

> Effectivement... hier y'avait un stash de map et un stash de remove only, là reste une seule map...


Les 2 stashs de maps remove-only c'était moi qui les avait triés, je les avait lévelées pour les concentrer dans un seul stash de maps archi-complet (j'avais mis 2 lvl1 de chaque, 3 lvl2 de chaque, 4 lvl3 de chaque, etc en y mettant les meilleures).
J'aurai travaillé pour un voleur? qui? y a pas un log? ou demander aux devs du jeu...

Ou alors c'est qqun qui ne lit pas ici? et qui croit que tout disparait tout à coup, notamment pour les maps, et du coup "participe" aux 'disparitions'?? (alors qu'on fait que du rangement)
Arf, s'il y avait un 'message du jour', on aurait pu avertir qu'il y a du gros rangement en cours..

Pour les skills là c'est moi (je veux dire que je concentre tout dans nos 2 onglets, j'ai du vendre des skill-1 pour 150 wis-identify..), d'ailleurs celui d'Actifs est trop petit, je dois mettre des actifs triés en tab Support. J'ai pas fini de trier encore, bientôt; D'ailleurs je stoppe là, si c'est pour se faire piller nos 2 onglets de skills une fois que j'ai tout fini de trier..

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Les 2 stashs de maps remove-only c'était moi qui les avait triés, je les avait lévelées pour les concentrer dans un seul stash de maps. J'aurai travaillé pour un voleur? qui? y a pas un log?
> 
> Pour les skills là c'est moi, d'ailleurs celui d'Actifs est trop petit, je dois mettre des actifs en tab Support.


Ben c'était des maps des anciens atlas, donc y'avait pas à les convertir au cas où ça intéressait quelqu'un les anciennes versions des maps en fait. 

Non y'a pas de logs.

Les skills, j'ai pas regardé ce que t'as laissé mais pense que tu peux virer tout ce qui se choppe acte 1... en gros toutes les gemmes de compétence lvl1 qui requiert lvl12 ou moins sont disponibles dans l'acte 1.

----------


## ERISS

> Ben c'était des maps des anciens atlas, donc y'avait pas à les convertir au cas où ça intéressait quelqu'un les anciennes versions des maps en fait.


J'avais pas tout converti, j'en avais laissé N+1 de niveau N de chaque type (par exemple il y avait une 10aine de niv1 et 30aine de niv5) (puis personne les prenait).
Si ces vielles maps sont introuvables alors ça vaut cher?, et on se les ai faites tchourer.




> Les skills, j'ai pas regardé ce que t'as laissé mais pense que tu peux virer tout ce qui se choppe acte 1... en gros toutes les gemmes de compétence lvl1 qui requiert lvl12 ou moins sont disponibles dans l'acte 1.


C'est toi qui en a pris au moins 18 là? ou le pillage continue?
EDIT: zut je rêve, c'est re-complet.

----------


## ERISS

> C'est toi qui en a pris au moins 18 là? ou le pillage continue?
> EDIT: zut je rêve, c'est re-complet.


Ah j'ai pas rêvé: On dirait un gros bug de la bank de guilde: l'onglet gems est plein, je m'y remets, il manque tout à coup les 18 skills dedans. Peut être que les maps ont disparues dû au bug.
Je delog/relog: pareil: plein, puis non.

C'est vrai que l'onglet Maps je l'avait tout chamboulé, alors si on mets un objet là où il y a un faux trou (une case libre où en fait il y a quelquechose), ça doit niquer grave la mémoire (2 objets sur la même case..) et faire disparaître réellement les objets..

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ah j'ai pas rêvé: On dirait un gros bug de la bank de guilde: l'onglet gems est plein, je m'y remets, il manque tout à coup les 17/18 skills dedans. Peut être que les maps ont disparues dû au bug.
> Je delog/relog: pareil: plein, puis non.


Pour les gemmes, y'a un bug ou t'es juste bourré et t'attends pas l'affichage des items ?

----------


## ERISS

> Pour les gemmes, y'a un bug ou t'es juste bourré et t'attends pas l'affichage des items ?


Ni bourré ni impatient: il y a bien un bug. Il y a affichage d'onglet archi-complet, puis quand je reclique sur l'onglet après avoir vu d'autres, il y a les 18 trous sans tooltip/popup qui indique quoi que ce soit quand on les survole, comme si ces cases étaient vides.
Testé en reloguant 4 fois.
(EDIT: oups, cf mon post suivant)

----------


## Benounet

> Petite question conne : ils ont quoi de spéciaux les loots qui apparaissent en jaune encadré ?
> Question encore plus conne : comment on finit une map ? pour le moment on est obligé d'épuiser tout les portails pour en lancer une nouvelle... Merci !


Si t'as le filtre de loot de neversink les encadres jaunes rare ilvl 60+ donc utilisable dans la recette des chaos.

Question: Ca me parait logique mais sait on jamais. Rallying cry c'est du increase damage per 100 surrounding ennemies. Mais si y'en a qu'un j'ai juste a diviser la valeur non? Ou faut qu'ils soient 100 mini? Et radius 60 c'est pas clair, dans le doute faut y foutre un increase AOE? (c'est pour remplacer mon fire golem qui creve en boucle malgre life + resist, meme si 1.7% degats c'est pas sexy mais je sais pas quoi mettre a la place..)

----------


## ERISS

Arf: Il y a 2 onglets Gems: pas de bug alors, j'ai confondu les 2..., il y en a un plein, et pas l'autre. Bonne nouvelle pour moi, je croyais qu'on avait que 2 onglets pour les gemmes: Gems + Support,
 alors qu'il y a: 2xGems + 1xSupport.
Je suis bourré sans avoir bu.
Edit: mais bon, ça n'arriverai pas si PoE nous laissait bien ranger les onglets de guilde...

----------


## cotueur

> _- Tu fais quel build ? 
> - SRS cheap
> - SRS 5c comme moi ? 
> - Ouais... t'as quoi comme armure ? 
> - [link]
> - elle coûte combien ? 
> - 30c
> _
> 
> ...


Non mais tu vas voir c'est viable à 5c, mais dès que tu arrives en map, si tu fais la recette chaos ça tombe en masse. Jm'en suis refais une trentaine là ce soir.

Alors bon après, faut bien les dépenser ces chaos !

Tiens d'ailleurs une piste d'amélioration pour le build, ça sera de récupérer l'amu corrupt avec +1 curse, comme ça tu peux virer un anneau de Doedre pour mettre un truc plus viable. L'amu corrupt se trouve à 1 ou 2 exalted, ça te fait un objectif à long terme comme ça  ::ninja:: 

Les autres axes d'amélioration :
- Remplacer le casque par un truc avec genre gem supported by minion damage, minion life, minion speed, immolate, etc 2 parmis celle + de la vie + des résistances
- Remplace le sceptre par un baton 6L +1 gem + 2 fire gem + cast speed et/ou resist (5-10 exa)

Si tu en vois d'autres...

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Je quote l'OP pour les maps




> Étant en libre service, tout ce qui y est mis est perdu. Vous mettez quelque chose en guildstash, n'exigez pas de le récupérer après.


Je vois pas ou est le soucis qu'un joueur en standard récupère des maps.

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Non mais tu vas voir c'est viable à 5c, mais dès que tu arrives en map, si tu fais la recette chaos ça tombe en masse. Jm'en suis refais une trentaine là ce soir.
> 
> Alors bon après, faut bien les dépenser ces chaos !
> 
> Tiens d'ailleurs une piste d'amélioration pour le build, ça sera de récupérer l'amu corrupt avec +1 curse, comme ça tu peux virer un anneau de Doedre pour mettre un truc plus viable. L'amu corrupt se trouve à 1 ou 2 exalted, ça te fait un objectif à long terme comme ça 
> 
> Les autres axes d'amélioration :
> - Remplacer le casque par un truc avec genre gem supported by minion damage, minion life, minion speed, immolate, etc 2 parmis celle + de la vie + des résistances
> - Remplace le sceptre par un baton 6L +1 gem + 2 fire gem + cast speed et/ou resist (5-10 exa)
> ...


J'allais demander des pistes justement, j'ai commencé les maps et c'est un peu plus délicat que de foncer dans le tas, surtout que je n'ai pas tout l'équipement (et que j'ai encore la Tabula). Et je découvre donc la recette chaos... on parle bien de coller un set jaune à un vendor contre 1c ? Car j'ai déjà perdu des sous du coup, j'ai laissé traîner pas mal de jaunes  ::):  

Clair qu'1 ex c'est du long terme... Bon déjà je suis à 15-16c, je vais tâcher de monter un peu pour récup' une armure qui vaut le coup. Car là j'me fais proprement défoncer en 2-2 si je fais pas gaffe.

----------


## cotueur

> J'allais demander des pistes justement, j'ai commencé les maps et c'est un peu plus délicat que de foncer dans le tas, surtout que je n'ai pas tout l'équipement (et que j'ai encore la Tabula). Et je découvre donc la recette chaos... on parle bien de coller un set jaune à un vendor contre 1c ? Car j'ai déjà perdu des sous du coup, j'ai laissé traîner pas mal de jaunes  
> 
> Clair qu'1 ex c'est du long terme... Bon déjà je suis à 15-16c, je vais tâcher de monter un peu pour récup' une armure qui vaut le coup. Car là j'me fais proprement défoncer en 2-2 si je fais pas gaffe.


Te fais pas chier, fais la recette unid. Un set jaune non identifié, c'est 2 chaos. Tu commences par farmer les ring et amu, quand tu as de quoi faire 3-4 set, tu récupères armures, ceintures, casques, gants et 2 armes (genre baguette ou corsair sword) et tu vends.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Cotueur, ce PGM.

 ::ninja::

----------


## ERISS

> Je vois pas ou est le soucis qu'un joueur en standard récupère des maps.


C'est pas 'des maps', c'est toutes les maps, tout un onglet. Une guilde n'est pas censée ne servir qu'à un seul guildé, on est pas une secte qui donne pour son gourou, sinon on peut vider toute la bank sans que personne n'ait rien à redire.
MSF rend des comptes pour qu'on continue à leur donner, s'ils faisaient que se bourrer la gueule avec, je stoppe. Un donneur n'est pas obligé d'être idiot.
Il y a bien un problème de gestion: il devrait y avoir un log pour rendre compte, que la guilde puisse se débarrasser de brebis galeuse qu'on a malencontreusement invité qui donne envie de ne plus donner à la guilde.

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Te fais pas chier, fais la recette unid. Un set jaune non identifié, c'est 2 chaos. Tu commences par farmer les ring et amu, quand tu as de quoi faire 3-4 set, tu récupères armures, ceintures, casques, gants et 2 armes (genre baguette ou corsair sword) et tu vends.


Merci pour la précision "non identifié". Vais faire ça effectivement donc. A moi la richesse. Ou presque.

----------


## ERISS

> Le guildestash n'est pas votre extension de stash,


Si les items qu'on y met sont 'perdus', ça ne veut pas dire qu'on peut les prendre sans aucun respect de la guilde comme si la bank de guilde était notre propre bank personnelle.

Par exemple si vous trouvez que je trie mal, que mon tri est douteux, je peux et je dois vous expliquer ma méthode, j'ai pas trié par le vide zou pour ma gueule (mais à les inspecter une à une, j'ai découvert quelques gemmes utiles, et même que je ne connaissais pas, pour moi que j'ai prises, puis ça rentabilise un peu mes heures de rangement lol).

----------


## cotueur

> Merci pour la précision "non identifié". Vais faire ça effectivement donc. A moi la richesse. Ou presque.





> Cotueur, ce PGM.


Hého, tu vois que ça sert  :tired:

----------


## ERISS

> Arf, je croyais qu'on avait que 2 onglets pour les gemmes.


Si on en a 3, alors je trie Vert/Rouge/Bleu, sinon là c'est chiant. Je trie peut-être pour le 'voleur'..

J'ai remis des maps, mais que des pourries, si c'est pour qu'elles disparaissent encore toutes demain...

EDIT: Voilà, j'ai pas bien fini, mais marre  ::):   Faut renommer les onglets Gemmes (par couleur), et les rassembler.
Pour chaque onglet/couleur, les gemmes actives sont en haut, les support en bas.

----------


## ERISS

J'ai du caca dans les yeux: on a 4 stashs Gemmes: 2 "Gems" et 2 "Support"...
Je trie le Support qui vient de m'apparaître, comme ça il peut servir pour les Staffs/Dagues, on garde 3 pour les gemmes, ça devrait suffire.

----------


## Dolgar

Y a pas un système d'autorisations en fonction du rang dans la guilde ? Ca éviterait les "emprunts" à vie.

----------


## cotueur

C'est bon, le poubelle stash est trié ?  ::trollface::

----------


## EvilGuinness

Demain, je vous ferai un roman photo de mes trépidantes aventures en map avec MouleEtBaguette et Biafine. J'ai pris des captures d'écran des décors, style champêtre et bucolique, avec plein de tentacules et des boules et des explosions et des cadavres et du loot partout et j'ai rien compris.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Y a pas un système d'autorisations en fonction du rang dans la guilde ? Ca éviterait les "emprunts" à vie.


Non y'a rien, ou presque. 

On peut limiter pour les membres et ptet les officiers, mais comme y'a pas d'autre rang ben... faudrait désigner des officier selon leur intégrité et que ces derniers soient dispo pour récupérer pour les membres les items dans le stash. Le tout sans log pour savoir qui fait le con, à recouper sur toutes les ligues (ie : 4 en même temps), à recouper selon l'activité d'une ligue, à recouper selon le remplissage du stash, à recouper selon qui joue encore ou pas... Sachant qu'une partie de la guilde je ne sais même pas qui c'est.

----------


## ERISS

Pas de panique: J'ai distribué l'onglet 4L R-O:
 vendu les armures-torse (il nous reste encore 6 onglets *5*L!) et mis les petits items dans leurs onglets respectifs.
On a plus que 26 stashs! quel nettoyage,
 je crois que ça sera mon dernier rangement avant que vous remettiez des onglets Remove-Only.

----------


## Dolgar

> Non y'a rien, ou presque. 
> 
> On peut limiter pour les membres et ptet les officiers, mais comme y'a pas d'autre rang ben... faudrait désigner des officier selon leur intégrité et que ces derniers soient dispo pour récupérer pour les membres les items dans le stash. Le tout sans log pour savoir qui fait le con, à recouper sur toutes les ligues (ie : 4 en même temps), à recouper selon l'activité d'une ligue, à recouper selon le remplissage du stash, à recouper selon qui joue encore ou pas... Sachant qu'une partie de la guilde je ne sais même pas qui c'est.


Ca a l'air bien galère effectivement. Pourtant ajouter des rangs et des permissions ainsi qu'un log c'est assez courant, ça doit pas être dur à faire pour des développeurs confirmés.

----------


## pepito

Dans cette interview, Chris explique pourquoi c'est pas facile le log, en gros il faut une grosse base de données pour tout logger.

"In addition, there's the ongoing question of what do you do about guild theft.  How do you make a log of the items?  Unfortunately, there's no good solution to the theft issue, other than the big solution, and the big solution is a very complicated database that store all of the actions and lets you browse through many pages and filter and sort and all that stuff."

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Pas de panique: J'ai distribué l'onglet 4L R-O:
>  vendu les armures-torse (il nous reste encore 6 onglets *5*L!) et mis les petits items dans leurs onglets respectifs.
> On a plus que 26 stashs! quel nettoyage,
>  je crois que ça sera mon dernier rangement avant que vous remettiez des onglets Remove-Only.


Mouai, par contre t'as pas bien compris ma remarque sur les gemmes, ça s'appliquait aussi sur les onglets 4L/5L : 
-chaque ligue apporte ses onglets 4/5L/gemmes remove only
-y'a pas besoin de 200 onglets de 4/5L/gemmes
-les onglets remove only triés sont bien comme ils sont
-y'a pas besoin de garder les gemmes qu'on a acte 1, encore moins 4 exemplaires de glacial hammer / searing bond / ancestral protector... 

Conséquence : c'était bien de laisser les gemmes dans les onglets gemmes RO, les 4L dans les 4L RO et les 5L dans leurs 5L RO et ne pas les envoyer dans les onglets normaux qui eux sont en quantité limitée. 
C'était juste pas top d'avoir 40 onglets R/O avec des mélanges de rares, d'uniques, des uniques en 25 exemplaires, des items qui ne sont plus utilisables...

----------


## Cadiax

Merci Asura et ERISS pour vos réponses, je pense qu'il y a un petit bug sur la xbox, impossible de charger une nouvelle map temps que les vieux portails n'ont pas tous été utilisés...

----------


## Darshyne

Elle serait pas un peu buggée la stash map ??? Parfois les cartes se rajoute parfois non, elle passe de War of the Atlas à d'autres... Enfin bref ca ne semble pas très bien marcher chez moi.

----------


## Dolgar

> Dans cette interview, Chris explique pourquoi c'est pas facile le log, en gros il faut une grosse base de données pour tout logger.
> 
> "In addition, there's the ongoing question of what do you do about guild theft.  How do you make a log of the items?  Unfortunately, there's no good solution to the theft issue, other than the big solution, and the big solution is a very complicated database that store all of the actions and lets you browse through many pages and filter and sort and all that stuff."


Merci pour le lien c'était très instructif. Effectivement j'avais pas pensé à la variété d'items. Il leur faudrait encore plus de stockage en sus de faire des bases de données énormes. Et ton pseudo me donne faim  ::happy2::

----------


## ERISS

> c'était bien de laisser les gemmes dans les onglets gemmes RO, les 4L dans les 4L RO et les 5L dans leurs 5L RO et ne pas les envoyer dans les onglets normaux qui eux sont en quantité limitée. 
> C'était juste pas top d'avoir 40 onglets R/O avec des mélanges de rares, d'uniques, des uniques en 25 exemplaires, des items qui ne sont plus utilisables...


Pour les gemmes j'en ai laissé bien plus que ce que tu disais: selon ta définition de ce qu'on garde (Q20 et lvl20+) j'aurai dû absolument tout jeter. Edit: ou alors par lvl tu parlais du niv de perso, et non de gemme?
Pour les 5L j'ai rien touché du tout, s'il y a disparition c'est pas de moi.
Pour l'unique onglet 4L, que j'ai disséminé, je trouve pas avoir abusé, il reste encore de la place dans les onglets d'objets 'petits'.
Mais ok, si tu veux je ne touche plus du tout au rangement (ce que je comptais faire pour l'instant, cf mon post précédent), ce serait chiant si je dois demander l'autorisation (et expliquer exactement) à chaque fois.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Nan mais si tu ne lis qu'un message sur deux, surtout quand c'est une réponse pour toi, voilà quoi.

Je te demande pas de t'expliquer, je t'explique ce qui ne sert à rien de faire.

Pour les gemmes je t'ai déjà répondu, à plusieurs reprises, si j'ai d'abord parlé des q20 ou lvl20, j'ai repris ensuite en parlant des q15+ ou lvl15+, en précisant que si tu as besoin d'une gemme bas niveau, ça se level super vite et la vendeuse de l'acte 6 les vend TOUTES (en plus de celles vendues par Siosa avec de l'xp), et j'ai repris ensuite en précisant que stocker ce qui était dispo dès l'acte 1 ça ne sert à rien (sauf toujours éventuellement qualité ou level 15+). 

La précision que j'ai rajouté là c'est par ce que tu parles de ranger un autre truc qui était bien comme il l'est : les 4L et les 5L (et me semble l'avoir signalé plus tôt), ils sont bien ensembles dans leurs onglets respectifs remove only, tout comme l'étaient bien les gemmes (certes en bordel) dans les onglets des ligues précédentes.

Vu que tu sembles pas saisir le fonctionnement : un onglet remove only, ce n'est pas un onglet que j'ai décidé de mettre remove only, et qu'il faut vider. Tout onglet remove only est un onglet issu d'une ligue (ou course, c'est la même chose en pratique) terminée. On ne peut que retirer les items, pas y stocker. Quand cet onglet est rempli de n'importe quoi (genre typiquement ligue courte ou course où on ne va pas faire 20 onglets séparés), c'est utile pour la clarté et la facilité d'utilisation de le vider dans les onglets correspondant ou de simplement le vider tout court.

Exemples : 
-stash low level avec 3 uniques, 15 rares lvl10, 3 maps et 4 jewels => ranger les uniques, les maps, les jewels, probablement jeter les rare (un ptit coup d'oeil au cas où mais y'a 3 shitonnes d'uniques du même niveau plus efficace)
-stashs 5L : y'en avait 7 ou 8, j'en ai viré une partie, par ce que ça ne vaut rien, par ce que ça se trouve à pas cher sur des items utiles, par ce qu'avec plusieurs onglets y'a largement de quoi satisfaire les nouveaux venus, et par ce que y'en aura après chaque nouvelle ligue.
-stash 4L : y'en avait moins, vu qu'on en garde moins ou l'onglet disparait en cours de ligue, ça reste utile en leveling pour les nouveaux, en remove only + les uniques y'a de quoi contenter (surtout que les uniques généralement si y'a des triplettes je privilégie le max link)
-stashs gemmes : question de point de vue, mais si les stashs remove only sont en bordel, ils ne prennent pas d'autre place, et on a depuis quelques temps accès facilement à toutes les gemmes

----------


## cotueur

ERISS rangeant le guild stash, allégorie

----------


## ERISS

> Pour les gemmes j'ai repris ensuite en parlant des q15+ ou lvl15+,


Okay, donc tu trouves que j'en ai pas assez éliminé? Je ne t'empêche pas de faire un sur-tri, je t'ai bien facilité le boulot là avec le millier(?) de Q0-lvl1 redondants que j'ai revendu à pnj.





> La précision que j'ai rajouté là c'est par ce que tu parles de ranger un autre truc qui était bien comme il l'est : les 4L et les 5L, ils sont bien ensembles dans leurs onglets respectifs remove only, tout comme l'étaient bien les gemmes (certes en bordel) dans les onglets des ligues précédentes.


Tu veux dire ranger LE 4L, et les 5L justement j'ai dit que je ne les rangeais pas. Pour les gemmes c'est toujours assez le bordel: leurs onglets ne sont pas rassemblés et sont mal nommés (notamment déjà avant à cause de noms identiques, d'où je pouvais les confondre).
Si j'ai passé des heures à éliminer des onglets, en essayant de faire le moins de dégâts possibles (d'ailleurs je t'ai laissé te charger de là où je me sentais incompétent), c'est aussi parceque la bank était chiante à utiliser, notamment à cause de l’ascenseur.




> -stash 4L : y'en avait moins, vu qu'on en garde moins ou l'onglet disparait en cours de ligue, ça reste utile en leveling pour les nouveaux, en remove only + les uniques y'a de quoi contenter (surtout que les uniques généralement si y'a des triplettes je privilégie le max link)


Oui, je n'ai pas supprimé ces objets (sauf les 3 ou 4 grands 4L, comme on a 6 coffres de grands 5L mieux), je les ai distribués (les 'petits': casque, bottes, gants, griffes) dans leurs coffres afférents, j'avais vérifié qu'il y resterait de la place.




> -stashs gemmes : question de point de vue, mais si les stashs remove only sont en bordel, ils ne prennent pas d'autre place, et on a depuis quelques temps accès facilement à toutes les gemmes


Là je comprends pas ce que tu veux, comme tu donnes 2 arguments contraires. Ou alors tu veux dire qu'il faut garder les stashs RO de gemmes, mais quasi toutes les éliminer dedans (il restera pas grand chose en gardant que les lvl15+ ou Q15+), bref, garder des 10(?) stashs RO qu'il y avait pour 6 gemmes chacun dedans...

En tout cas, les stashs R-O prennent la place d'un stash, qu'on ne peut ni déplacer ni renommer: comme ils foutent le bordel dans l'organisation de la bank, il faut en avoir le moins possible. Je ne dis pas qu'il faut tous les supprimer, d'ailleurs je ne touche pas aux 5L.

Désolé pour le 4L RO, rangé de trop. J'étais content de supprimer un de ces RO chiants (immovibles) sans faire de dégât. Ça ferait plus de place pour les futurs RO afin qu'ils se mettent le moins possible à recréer l’ascenseur.

----------


## ERISS

Il faudrait demander à PoE que les stashs RO, si PoE ne veut pas qu'on puisse y toucher en aucune manière, soient automatiquement reclassés à la fin de la bank de guilde, ça permettrait qu'ils foutent moins le boxon dans l'organisation de bank.




> ERISS rangeant le guild stash,


lol, en effet la bank ressemblait à ça

----------


## CaMarchePas

Le classement automatique, un jour peut être, avant faudrait qu'ils arrivent à mettre automatiquement les stashs spéciaux (div cards, quad, essences, map, currencies) en début de stash et pas tout au bout (après les 45 autres onglets), et c'est pas encore pour tout de suite. 
Le déplacement des stashs de guilde idem que le log ou les options de guildes, ou juste le ctrl clic : un jour peut être, là c'est compliqué, entre autre raison énoncée que quand tu touches à un stash de guilde TOUS les joueurs qui y ont accès doivent aussi avoir le changement au même moment et/ou bloquer l'accès et vérifier l'impossibilité de dupliquer les items ou d'avoir un item qui va disparaitre 10 secondes après et les possibilités d'avoir un item dans le stash et sur le curseur d'un joueur (l'item est encore dans le stash tant que le joueur ne le pose pas ailleurs)...

Quant aux gemmes, je ne dis pas deux choses contradictoires, juste que soit on les laisse en bordel dans des onglets remove only, soit on les trie drastiquement par ce que ça prend de la place (considérant le nombre de gemmes disponibles). Si tu les laisses en R/O osef de virer les merdouilles lvl1, l'onglet sera là tant qu'il ne sera pas vide de toute façon (et on a une recherche intégrée maintenant).

Avant on avait 3 onglets, un par couleur, et généralement un supplémentaire, de gemmes, par ligue, par ce qu'il fallait les droper ou faire LA quête qui file la gemme ou l'acheter à un joueur. Donc ça prenait beaucoup de place, mais c'était utile, et on (je) a viré ces onglets là quand les nouvelles options sont apparues (récompenses plus variées puis Siosa puis le npc de l'acte 6 très récemment).

Un RO c'est chiant car inamovible tant que pas vide et immobile, c'est un fait, mais un RO c'est un stash "gratuit". Si on avait gardait un peu plus de stuff (il y a déjà eu pas mal de vidanges avant la tienne plus régulièrement des coins² qui rerollent en standard en reprenant le jeu), on aurait besoin facilement du double d'onglets uniques ne serait-ce que pour pouvoir trier un exemplaire de chaque. Laisser les onglets RO triés dans leur coin ça permet ça justement, ou d'avoir plus de rares (genre on pourrait avoir des items elder/shaper, garder les bases atlas éventuellement). 

Pour info toujours, je ne critique pas et j'apprécie même que tu tries le guildstash, mais saches quand même que y'avait plus du double que ce que tu as triés pendant un certain temps, et que pour pas mal de ligues j'ai pensé à trier avant la fin de la ligue, avant, la photo de cotueur ça ne représentait que le retour d'une ligue ! Donc oui, certaines choses sont à trier au hachoir ou au tractopelle (genre ce putain de bâton 3 slots max  ::ninja::  ), d'autres sont bien à laisser dans leur conteneur immobile !  ::ninja::

----------


## ERISS

J'ai compté, on a 28 gemmes lvl15+; il doit y avoir aussi environ 3 Q15+ et 4 Corrupt.

J'ai essayé de garder toutes les gemmes qui ont été commencées de léveler (même lvl1+, un espèce de respect du joueur derrière lol), et au moins 1 gemme de chaque type (même lvl1). Il peut y en avoir plus comme la confusion de ces coffres de mêmes noms m'avait embrouillé.

----------


## ERISS

> Elle serait pas un peu buggée la stash map ??? Parfois les cartes se rajoute parfois non, elle passe de War of the Atlas à d'autres... Enfin bref ca ne semble pas très bien marcher chez moi.


C'est bien possible que la guild bank ait des bugs, il me semblait bien que parfois c'était pas juste mes yeux qui déconnaient..
Peut-être que personne n'a piqué les maps, elles sont passées dans un trou-noir du jeu..

----------


## Vhanlay

Mais tu parles du guild stash de la league en cours ? Parce que personne ne s'en occupe non ? Perso j'ai pris qql trucs pour des rerolls et remis des uniques, mais non c'est de la merde ce qu'on fout la dedans.
Et la chasse au voleur, ça va hein, il a du piquer 3 altération en stuff unique, autant que ca serve.

----------


## ERISS

> Mais tu parles du guild stash de la league en cours ? il a du piquer 3 altération en stuff unique


Je connais pas les leagues. Je parle du contenu de tout un stash qui a disparu tout à coup, càd *presque 150* maps, en pas-league, il y avait le meilleur de nos maps concentrées dedans tout en faisant un panachage. Mon tri a beaucoup plu..
Il vaut mieux que ça serve oui, mais pas qu'à un seul, les autres guildés doivent aussi avoir la possibilité de prendre des maps.

----------


## EvilGuinness

Ah ok parce que ça s'est aussi produit dans le même temps dans le coffre Abyss en fait. Le stash de maps a été totalement vidé en une soirée quasiment. Il était bien rempli avec pas mal de bases et j'ai vu tout disparaître d'un coup quasiment. Il ne reste plus que 5 pauvres maps T1 qui se battent en duel.

----------


## Vhanlay

Mais il y a rien à voler, des uniques pour reroll c'est tout.. Ça fait du trie non ?

----------


## ERISS

> ça s'est aussi produit dans le même temps dans le coffre Abyss en fait. Le stash de maps a été totalement vidé en une soirée quasiment.


Ah, donc le voleur a au moins 2 persos, en normal et en league. Je suppose que c'est la plupart des joueurs, ça va pas aider beaucoup à trianguler. Si il est toujours dans la guilde, pas parti comme un voleur.




> il y a rien à voler


Dans le non-league, il y avait une quarantaine de maps lvl6+ jusqu'au lvl16(?), et une trentaine de lvl5- rares. Le reste était du panachage pour remplir, N+1 maps lvlN de chaque type possible.

Mais même si c'était que du lvl5- normal, ça peut être utile à quelqu'un, parfois il y a besoin d'une map précise de petit lvl pour capturer l'âme d'un boss de map. Puis même pour le principe de respecter les autres joueurs, sinon il n'y a plus de bank de guilde si on trouverai normal que demain je la vide absolument toute. Rien à redire, vous donniez à perte, merci.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Ah, donc le voleur a au moins 2 persos, en normal et en league. Je suppose que c'est la plupart des joueurs, ça va pas aider beaucoup à trianguler.
> 
> 
> Dans le non-league, il y avait une quarantaine de maps lvl6+ jusqu'au lvl16(?), et une trentaine de lvl5- rares. Le reste était du panachage pour remplir, N maps lvl(N+1) de chaque type possible.
> 
> Mais même si c'était que du lvl5- normal, ça peut être utile à quelqu'un, parfois il y a besoin d'une map précise de petit lvl pour capturer l'âme d'un boss de map. Puis même pour le principe de respecter les autres joueurs, sinon il n'y a plus de bank de guilde si on trouverai normal que demain je la vide absolument toute. Rien à redire, vous donniez à perte, merci.


Le "voleur". 

L O L

Si y'a des maps c'est fait pour être pris, surtout que la league est déja finie pour beaucoup. Franchement arrête de te faire chier avec ce coffre et joue plutôt au jeu.

----------


## alogos

Y a eu un bug sur les stash de map, ils ont changé de "version", du coup, suffisait de remettre la bonne version et tu retrouvais tes petits.
Comme un stash de map ne peut avoir qu'une version (par ligue et stash), si t'as remis des maps d'une autre version, va falloir les retiré pour rechanger la version et revoir celles d'avant.

----------


## Benounet

D'ailleurs putain c'est d'un chiant leur systeme de trade. Bon c'est mieux que rien mais c'est vraiment relou de devoir alt tab et regler poetrade comme il faut a chaque item qui a l'air a peu pres potable pour qu'au final ton item reste a 1 alche dans ton stash pendant 1 semaine et que tu decides de le vendor parcequ'il te faut de la place et que fuck it 1 alche.

----------


## thomzon

Ils ont expliqué pourquoi ils laissaient le trade en l'état. On est d'accord ou pas mais leur argumentation se tient  ::):

----------


## Lyanoward

Salut les canards !
Je reprend le jeu que j'avais laissé de côté alors qu'il sortait tout juste de beta fermé. Autant dire que c'est un autre jeu pour moi :D
J'ai pas mal potassé le wiki pour me remettre à jour, et après avoir commencé à monter une scion spectral throw home made en standard, je suis reparti en abyss avec un duelist sunder.

Par contre une chose à laquelle je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse sur le wiki (ou je suis passé à côté) : je suis en dual wielding. J'avais lu ici il y a quelques page qu'avec le skills de mêlée en dual wielding on pouvait "tricher" avec les limitations des skills en terme de type d'arme pour bénéficier des avantages du dual wielding sans l’inconvénient d'alterner les armes pour les coups. Du coup j'ai pris une Hache en main hand pour sunder, et une épée en off hand qui me permet d'utiliser whirling blade comme skill de déplacement. Ça marche du tonnerre, j'ai été vérifier sur un guide pour voir si je n'avais pas trop fait de connerie et pour l'instant je tient la route. Ma question (enfin !) est donc : quels mods sur la offhand bénéficient aux attaques indépendamment de l'arme qui frappe ?

J'ai pas mal joué à Diablo 3, et par exemple en dual wielding, un affixe Life on Hit était appliqué que ce soit la main hand ou la off hand qui frappe. Est ce qu'on retrouve la même mécanique ici ? Et pour quels mods ?

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

En gros, tout les mods "globaux" s'appliquent (global crit, LoH, autres bonus exotiques) et les mods locaux restent liés à l'arme (% phys, flat phys, flat elem, local attack speed, local crit, etc. en gros dés que le bonus se reflète sur les stats de l'arme).

----------


## Lyanoward

Donc pas la peine que je m'emmerde à chercher une arme +X% physical dmg. Il vaut mieux que je me concentre sur des armes avec Life on Hit/Kill Mana on Hit/Kill. Du coup une claw en offhand ça pourrait être une bonne idée.
Je suis un peu étonné pour l'atk speed. Sur D3 c'était prisé car global au setup d'arme, bien fait de ne pas me précipiter dessus aussi. J'vais retourner fouiller le wiki pour voir si je trouve une liste de tous les mods.

----------


## Jalkar

Je crois (pas sûr) que le Life on hit sur les armes est un bonus local...

----------


## pepito

Oui c'est local, le wiki est super pour ça: https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Item_modifiers  Ça liste ce qui est global et ce qui est local.

Pour sunder y'a pas à jongler avec la offhand vu que ça tape toujours avec la main hand. Prismatic eclipse par exemple est géniale pour sunder et vaut rien, avec 3 socket vert, c'est 36% attack speed ce qui est assez énorme.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Sinon comme tout le monde, main hand une hache gros bobo, off hand soul taker.

----------


## Lyanoward

OK, donc en attendant le level pour ce genre d'unique, je viserais plutôt les affixes mana/life on kill, increase dmg with bleeding (j'ai bleed support sunder). J'imagine que du increase elem dmg with attack skill est intéressant SI ça s'applique après les conversions physical > elemental (des auras entre autre).

----------


## Jalkar

Sinon les nouveau stat stick façon shaper et elder item sont intéressants et bien violent

----------


## Benounet

> Ils ont expliqué pourquoi ils laissaient le trade en l'état. On est d'accord ou pas mais leur argumentation se tient


Je suis curieux de lire leur explication, si t'as un lien je suis preneur.

----------


## Kamikaze

Si tu fournis un service qui facilite trop la liquidité le marché sera complètement déséquilibré. Et je suis d'accord avec cette analyse de GGG.

En gros si tu graisses tout avec de l'huile et que le trade devient facile, va y avoir des effets de bord qui risque de pourrir ton expérience, notamment l'accessibilité de certains item, et la valeur de ceux que tu trouves.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2025870

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En l'état actuel le service qui fournit la liquidité, c'est les joueurs (et ils se font aussi rémunérer pour ça), et les joueurs dorment, ou font des labs, et tradent lentement, donc on peut pas assécher le marché d'un coup par exemple.

De même, quand tu souhaites vendre, tu vas vendre à une personne connecté, même si c'est pas le meilleur prix, tu veux vendre maintenant, tu payes la liquidité, en vendant moins cher.

----------


## Benounet

Mais c'est deja la cas je trouve l'accessiblite a certains items et la valeur de ceux que je trouve.
Pour la liquidite OK, mais ce qui me gene c'est que la monnaie etalon est a mon sens trop facilement creable via des recipes (serieux je fais plus de chaos que de jewelers) et les taux de drop ne refletent pas la frequence ou la necessite d'utilisation (coucou annulment et divine).

Je trouve aussi que ca rend impossible a chiffrer certains items, genre j'ai des trucs shaper +10% aoe, physical to chaos, etc... sur des armes de base que je sais bonnes et je suis incapable de savoir la valeur de ces mods parceque je suis oblige de faire "sauter" trop de mods dans ma recherche poetrade pour tomber sur des trucs semblables. Apres le nouvel outil pour les tiers de mod avance aide bcp je trouve mais bon. Je vais lire le lien.

Edit: J'ai lu. Je comprends le point de vue meme si je le partage pas forcement. Je comprends pas par contre que tu mettes une courbe d'exp comme celle que t'as actuellement si tu veux que je farm des items pour progresser. Tu me fais exp trop vite, tu veux que je farm mes items (ou que je m'emmerde un minimum pour les trades) par contre tu me penalises en drop de currency si je m'arrete pour les farm, du coup bah... autant que je trace et que je les trade.

Edit2: Enfin j'imagine que ca a deja ete debattu a plusieurs reprises.

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Mais c'est deja la cas je trouve l'accessiblite a certains items et la valeur de ceux que je trouve.
> Pour la liquidite OK, mais ce qui me gene c'est que la monnaie etalon est a mon sens trop facilement creable via des recipes (serieux je fais plus de chaos que de jewelers) et les taux de drop ne refletent pas la frequence ou la necessite d'utilisation (coucou annulment et divine).


La monnaie étalon est celle que les joueurs décident. 
Les chaos sont monnaie commune généralement pour plusieurs raisons :
-ça tombe régulièrement (et à tout niveau du jeu)
-y'a justement une recette pour en avoir 'facilement'
-ça sert en tant qu'orb (reroll les maps infaisable, tenter de roll des stats sur un item, achat d'items aux masters, craft aux masters)

La monnaie étalon  d'ailleurs varie selon les ligues et les moments... actuellement justement, tu vois énormément de gens acheter/vendre en alchemy/chisel. D'une part par ce que sur poe.trade (principal site utilisé) les prix en alch sont biaisés et sont affichés avant les items vendus en chaos pourtant moins cher (si tu mets 3 alchs, et que le ratio est plutôt à 2.3 alch par chaos, ben tu seras affiché avant le même item à 1 chaos). D'autre part par ce que dans une optique de farm en boucle de maps précises (ie : shape vault sextant ou autre) beaucoup vont quality/alchemy leur map et ont des builds qui font tout ou presque (donc pas besoin de reroll la map, tu quality / alch / lance / repeat).

Durant la ligue Darkshrine c'était la folie de certaines recettes du coup les alch valaient presque autant que les chaos (tu pouvais avoir une shrine qui rendait blanc TOUT ton inventaire, derrière tu refoutais des alchs). 

Durant la ligue Harbinger, les annulement étaient à foison, donc les alchs moins utiles : tu chaos, un mod va pas, annulement, et repeat. 

L'avantage de n'avoir aucune currency imposée pour le trade, c'est donc déjà d'avoir un marché beaucoup plus varié. L'autre c'est de pouvoir vendre/acheter beaucoup moins cher ou plus cher, ou plus vite, juste ne proposant une autre monnaie. Dans mes onglets de trade par exemple j'ai pas mal d'items dont le prix est en vaal ou regal ou même silver coins, par ce que je suis souvent à court de ces currencies et que j'ai la flemme de trouver un vendeur qui en vend plus que 2... et ça part ! Dans le même genre j'ai chopé une amulette +1 curse sympatoche, et pas cher, juste par ce que le prix était en scouring orbs, donc les gens faisaient pas gaffe, sauf que ça revenait à moitié prix et que j'en avais le stock...




> Je trouve aussi que ca rend impossible a chiffrer certains items, genre j'ai des trucs shaper +10% aoe, physical to chaos, etc... sur des armes de base que je sais bonnes et je suis incapable de savoir la valeur de ces mods parceque je suis oblige de faire "sauter" trop de mods dans ma recherche poetrade pour tomber sur des trucs semblables. Apres le nouvel outil pour les tiers de mod avance aide bcp je trouve mais bon. Je vais lire le lien.


Le chiffrement des items est une histoire complètement AUTRE que le système de trade, tout dépend du méta... T'as un item qui te semble pas top, mais untel fait un build dessus => prix dérisoirement haut. T'as un item qui semble génial, qui est génial, qui a que des bonnes stats, personne n'en voudra car personne ne cherchera spécialement cet item par ce qu'il n'y a pas de builds populaire l'utilisant en ce moment... (genre va vendre une bonne baguette pas elder/shaper là... ou vendre un staff même elder/shaper... va falloir taper très haut). En plus de juste le gros des joueurs qui suit des builds plus ou moins médiatisés, t'as aussi les règles de la ligue en cours qui changent pas mal la donne... Va vendre une ceinture pas stygian sur la ligue abyss, mission impossible. 

Et pour ton exemple en particulier : les items elder/shaper venant juste d'arriver, il est encore difficile de savoir lesquels sont vraiment rare, lesquels sont vraiment recherchés... Genre là je peux te dire que les casques de nécro sont complètement fumés, mais qu'ils ne valent rien... Mais que des anneaux avec des skills incluent ou du curse on hit, ça se vérifie beaucoup plus. Le reste, dur à dire. 


Et dont edit, la partie "tu me pénalises si je trade car je gagnes plus de currency" est spécifiquement totalement vraie. Si tu vas dans l'optic des farmeurs purs et durs (ie : les mecs qui ont 1350 exalts sans avoir looté de mirror) : tu ne vas pas passer 2 minutes à mettre en vente un item à 2 chaos si en deux minutes tu as le temps de vider une map intégralement et looter régulièrement un truc qui va te rapporter 10 chaos/minutes. Ca ne veut pas dire que tu ne vas pas prendre ton temps pour vendre tes trucs pas cher, mais que quand tu connaîtras suffisamment le jeu ET le marché, ben t'aurais plus intérêt en terme de rentabilité à ne pas vendre ou juste tout claquer dans des onglets fixes (tu peux mettre le prix pour un onglet entier et y balancer des items à la volée) et à continuer à vider tes maps.

----------


## ERISS

> La monnaie étalon est celle que les joueurs décident. 
> La monnaie étalon  d'ailleurs varie selon les ligues et les moments... 
> L'avantage de n'avoir aucune currency imposée pour le trade, c'est donc déjà d'avoir un marché beaucoup plus varié. L'autre c'est de pouvoir vendre/acheter beaucoup moins cher, ou plus cher ou plus vite juste en proposant une autre monnaie.
> 
> Le chiffrement (prix) des items est une histoire complètement AUTRE que le système de trade, tout dépend du méta... populaire du moment...
> 
> la partie "tu me pénalises si je trade car je gagnes plus de currency" est spécifiquement totalement vraie. des farmeurs purs et durs ne vas pas passer 2 minutes à mettre en vente un item à 2 chaos si en deux minutes tu loote 10 chaos/minutes.


Super cours d'économie, basée en fait sur le troc, et pas une monnaie bidon.
Si nous pouvions décider pareillement de notre propre économie réelle (Euros ou Francs, faux problème pour nous embrouiller)...

----------


## EvilGuinness

Ca peut toujours servir à un débutant, on sait jamais.

----------


## Tealyf

> Ca peut toujours servir à un débutant, on sait jamais.


Merci pour nous  :;): 

(je me doutais bien aussi que ca n'avait pas été positionné comme ça par hasard)

----------


## ERISS

> Y a eu un bug sur les stash de map, ils ont changé de "version", du coup, suffisait de remettre la bonne version et tu retrouvais tes petits.
> Comme un stash de map ne peut avoir qu'une version (par ligue et stash), si t'as remis des maps d'une autre version, va falloir les retiré pour rechanger la version et revoir celles d'avant.


J'ai tout enlevé du stash normal de maps, et rien n'est réapparu dedans.
Je vais attendre un peu, puis je redéposerai les maps (pourries qui m'encombraient).
EDIT: pas de réapparition, maps remises

----------


## cotueur

> https://tof.cx/images/2018/01/24/08f...62516f9.md.jpg
> 
> Ca peut toujours servir à un débutant, on sait jamais.


 :^_^:

----------


## Ananas

Bon je dois me faire une raison, le Shaper en SSF ça demande trop de farm de maps pour moi. Je me mets en pause jusqu'à la prochaine ligue ou je referai le même perso mais pas en SSF pour avoir accès aux uniques sans avoir à farmer des trucs qui dropent jamais...et un jour peut-être, je pousserai encore un peu mon vieux Kablarmf un peu plus loin...

Ce petit goût d'amertume quand même. En ligue harbinger avec les orbes pour monter le level des maps j'y croyais bien. Mais bon depuis le retour en standard, même à 147/157 dans l'atlas ça fait des plombes que j'ai plus drop de T16. Et c'est lassant.

Rendez-vous en Mars !

----------


## Jalkar

> Bon je dois me faire une raison, le Shaper en SSF ça demande trop de farm de maps pour moi. Je me mets en pause jusqu'à la prochaine ligue ou je referai le même perso mais pas en SSF pour avoir accès aux uniques sans avoir à farmer des trucs qui dropent jamais...et un jour peut-être, je pousserai encore un peu mon vieux Kablarmf un peu plus loin...
> 
> Ce petit goût d'amertume quand même. En ligue harbinger avec les orbes pour monter le level des maps j'y croyais bien. Mais bon depuis le retour en standard, même à 147/157 dans l'atlas ça fait des plombes que j'ai plus drop de T16. Et c'est lassant.
> 
> Rendez-vous en Mars !


Tu sais que tu peux migrer de LIGUE SSF -> LIGUE  ?
et du coup tu reprend la ou tu en était (tu peux migrer tes coffres aussi)

----------


## Ananas

Ouais mais je me dis qu'un jour, peut-être, il y aura une maj clémente avec le endgame qui me permettra de continuer là ou je suis resté en avancant plus facilement. J'ai pas abandonnée tout espoir  :^_^:

----------


## Benounet

New burning ground qui, on l'espere, ramera plus du cul.

----------


## Chartreuse

> D'ailleurs putain c'est d'un chiant leur systeme de trade. Bon c'est mieux que rien mais c'est vraiment relou de devoir alt tab et regler poetrade comme il faut a chaque item qui a l'air a peu pres potable pour qu'au final ton item reste a 1 alche dans ton stash pendant 1 semaine et que tu decides de le vendor parcequ'il te faut de la place et que fuck it 1 alche.


J'ai testé un truc chopé sur Reddit: je fous tout en vrac identifié à 8 chaos. Tous les 2-3 jours je baisse le prix de tout le tab (4 chaos, puis 2 etc), et au bout d'un moment je vendor. Pour l'instant ça me parait assez efficace, je m'emmerde plus à aller tout vérifier les prix. Je dois forcément revendre des items en dessous de leur prix réel, mais bon, pendant ce temps là je joue au moins.

Dites sinon, les trials of ascendancy, c'est vraiment au hasard que ça spawn? Avec mon perso actuel, level 89, 70 maps sur l'atlas, j'en suis à 3/6 et j'enchaine les maps sans jamais en voir...

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Et puis sans regarder tu mets un truc 8c et en fait y'a une place libre pour le craft et ça en vaut 40.  ::trollface::

----------


## Kamikaze

Fragment Tab

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2079766

----------


## thomzon

Bon perso arrivé au tier 16 des maps, je jette également l'éponge pour mon premier shaper.

Mon perso est solide, j'ai tué le Phoenix sans trop me sentir en danger, par contre ça a duré bien trop longtemps pour mes nerfs en mousse.
Pour atteindre le palier supérieur de dégât il faudrait que je farme beaucoup trop à mon goût, ou que j'ai une chance de dingue.

Pas envie de monter un autre perso sur cette league plus en ligne avec ma façon de jouer / mon temps de jeu, je retesterai sur la prochaine.


Cool sinon le stash tab fragments, ça manquait  ::):

----------


## Ananas

> Cool sinon le stash tab fragments, ça manquait


Bah je trouve ça un poil limite quand même, a genre un peu plus d'un mois de la sortie du map stash tab qui était déjà bien cher...Ils auraient pu l'y intégrer directement. Enfin bon, je pense pas que bcp de joueurs vont vraiment en avoir besoin, c'est un peu du même niveau que le div tab.

----------


## thomzon

Perso j'en ai pas "besoin", mais j'ai quand même rien d'autre à faire avec les points obtenus via les packs, et j'aime bien que les choses soient bien rangées  ::):

----------


## ERISS

> du map stash tab qui était déjà bien cher


C'est sûr, PoE a fait des "prix d'appel" et a eu du succès, et maintenant veut se gaver encore plus. L'argent c'est une drogue, quand on commence à en avoir on ne sait plus s'en passer, il en faut de plus en plus et on fait n'importe-quoi pour, comme faire de la politique. Et c'est fort le free to play.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Je le prendrai pas, mais faut arreter, c'est à peine plus cher qu'un seul tab premium. Y'a du boulot, c'est en vente, libre à toi de l'acheter ou pas.

----------


## MrGr33N

> Je le prendrai pas, mais faut arreter, c'est à peine plus cher qu'un seul tab premium. Y'a du boulot, c'est en vente, libre à toi de l'acheter ou pas.


On parle d'ERISS. Si le pauvre ne peut pas lancer sa diatribe anti-bourgeoisie capitaliste quotidienne, il meurt. Un peu de compréhension, tout de même.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> On parle d'ERISS. Si le pauvre ne peut pas lancer sa diatribe anti-bourgeoisie capitaliste quotidienne, il meurt. Un peu de compréhension, tout de même.


Je connais le bonhomme oui, j'ai oublié de quote ananas en fait.  ::ninja::

----------


## ERISS

Surtout aujourd'hui je suis autorisé, Vendredi 26/01/18 est la _Journée républicaine contre le mensonge_, d'après l'almanach de L.F.Sébum



> libre à toi de l'acheter ou pas


Effet F2P ça, quand ça ne devient plus libre je me casse. En général dans les F2P ils nous rajoutent tout plein de merdes dans l'inventaire, et on est 'libre' de raquer pour l'agrandir ou pouvoir mieux l'organiser.

----------


## Jalkar

> Surtout aujourd'hui je suis autorisé, Vendredi 26/01/18 est la _Journée républicaine contre le mensonge_, d'après l'almanach de L.F.Sébum
> 
> Effet F2P ça, quand ça ne devient plus libre je me casse. En général dans les F2P ils nous rajoutent tout plein de merdes dans l'inventaire, et on est 'libre' de raquer pour l'agrandir ou pouvoir mieux l'organiser.


Le type qui a été le premier lvl 100 en SOLO SSF HC sur abyss et sur la ligue maiheim juste avant, joue avec les 4 stash de base  ::):

----------


## darkpoulp

> Surtout aujourd'hui je suis autorisé, Vendredi 26/01/18 est la _Journée républicaine contre le mensonge_, d'après l'almanach de L.F.Sébum
> 
> Effet F2P ça, quand ça ne devient plus libre je me casse. En général dans les F2P ils nous rajoutent tout plein de merdes dans l'inventaire, et on est 'libre' de raquer pour l'agrandir ou pouvoir mieux l'organiser.


 ::rolleyes::  Franchement, c'est pas au niveau de jeu de la plupart des gens du forum que le fragment tab est utile. Qui a déjà eu plusieurs exemplaires des fragments des gardiens ou d'uber atziri?

----------


## Ananas

Moi ! Par contre comme j'en ai peu j'ai acheté un stash tab standard au même prix et je peux aussi y mettre autre chose...




> Je le prendrai pas, mais faut arreter, c'est à peine plus cher qu'un seul tab premium. Y'a du boulot, c'est en vente, libre à toi de l'acheter ou pas.


Non mais c'est sur c'est tout à fait raisonnable, on est loin des lootboxes qu'on trouve chez la concurrence et on peut très bien jouer sans mais quand même, c'est un peu une extension du map tab ce truc, c'est le timing de sortieque je trouve pas super approprié. D'une boîte comme GGG qui est habituée à faire les bons choix depuis plusieurs année ça surprend un peu  ::):

----------


## ERISS

15€ (okay 12 en "promo") pour un onglet..
Mais okay, en mettant 60€ dans le jeu, si on achète en promo on peut être très à l'aise pour l'inventaire.
Et vu la qualitay du jeu, 60€ c'est raisonnable. Donc les 150 brouzoufs ça fait choquant, mais en réfléchissant ça me semble au total rester correct.

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a pas mal de gens sur le topic, et beaucoup de joueurs, qui ont claqué + de 1000 balles dans le jeu, ça a toujours été pour supporter le jeu les achats. Si on veut vraiment casser les noix, on peut dire qu'un stash tab premium et éventuellement un currency, ou quelques tabs plus peuvent servir, ça reste cheap et tu peux tout faire avec.

Perso depuis que je joue au jeu je n'ai jamais utilisé plus que le nombre de tab qu'on peut avoir, sans avoir à scroll, ça doit faire 8 tabs je crois, dont 1 currency et 2 premium.

Point barre, le reste je l'utilise pas

Et j'ai passé au moins 2 ans à jouer sans AUCUN achat.

----------


## Fredox

Ouaip grâce aux conseils avisés des Canards ici j'ai 1 Currency, 1 Essence, 1 Divine, 2 premium tabs (ainsi que les 4 tabs de base) pour 25€ lors des soldes sur les tabs. C'est plutôt confortable en jeu comme ça  ::):

----------


## M_Joseph

Bonjour / bonsoir !

Est-ce qu'il resterait un tite place dans la guilde ? J'ai monté un aurabot sur la league Abyss pour jouer avec un pote mais lui ne jouant plus trop, je me retrouve à chercher des groupes publics et c'est un peu trop random... 

Nom du perso : Wauradua


Merci !

----------


## EvilGuinness

Invité !

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Argn.
On peut pas laisser le coffre prendre la poussière tranquillement ? Quelqu’un pour me recoller dans la guilde svp ? Je suis moche et je veux taper. Bande de feignasses !

Je ne comprends pas où mon perso s’est fait débarqué mais c’est joli.  ::wub::  Pourquoi je suis parti déjà  ::huh:: 

C’est toujours Path of Building qui va bien ?

----------


## EvilGuinness

Yo les gens,

bon...
- mon profil : http://poe-profile.info/profile/el_vivilos
- mes sous : 70c

Qu'amélioreriez-vous en premier ? Car là j'hésite. Je pense aux gants en premier (un truc du genre : http://poe.trade/search/nabasisezokuma avec +life, fire et lightning), puis le casque (un truc du genre http://poe.trade/search/onakeobedotuhu +life +res avec toujours un petit bonus aux minions). Des suggestions si je veux dépenser ce que j'appelle "tout mon pognon" et que d'autres appelleront "un peu d'argent de poche" ?

----------


## Benounet

Question rapide, par rapport a "tout ton pognon" tu comptes que tes chaos ou t'inclues toutes les currencies que t'utiliseras jamais parcequ'il t'en faudrait 2000 pour commencer a craft mais tu les gardes quand meme parceque ca fait "ding" quand ca drop et "on sait jamais"?

----------


## EvilGuinness

Je pense que la seconde possibilité résume bien. 430 jewellers, 4 vaal, 17 regrets, 22 scouring, 5 blessed, 1 divine, 6 regal, 55 alch, 46 fuse, 74 chromatics, 21 glassblowers...

edit : je suis sur le currency exchange de poe trade, et je peux effectivement choper au moins 30c de plus rien qu'avec les jewellers.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Un lien vers le build que tu suis?

----------


## EvilGuinness

3.1 - SRS - Super Slow Mo - Cheap (5C) (Perfect for new players, poor players, and endgame players)
https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2054780

Build cheap et efficace, le même que l'autre perpétuel exclu de la guilde là. J'ai joué avec quelques chromatic pour ajouter flammability sur les bottes, cet aprèm. Côté budget, j'ai augmenté, 79c + ce que je peux choper avec mes autres orbes (450 jewellers, 5 vaal, 18 regrets...).

----------


## Psycho_Ad

+1 curse sur l'amu pour changer d'anneau?.

Tu ferais pas mieux de prendre un shield rare qui bloque pas avec beaucoup de vie et du spell dmg?

Et pourquoi tu choppes pas clarity?

Tu ferais mieux de changer de build.  ::ninja::

----------


## EvilGuinness

Je l'ai pris car build cheap + grosse explication d'un peu tout - sauf l'elemental equilibrium  ::ninja::  Mais au final même moi je me retrouve avec quelques c et de la monnaie. Donc au fond "pourquoi ne pas changer" ? Parce que j'aime bien le style, même si là comme ça c'est pas optim'. Le bouclier effectivement j'ai chopé ça dans le stash guilde, y'aurait ptêtre un truc à faire...  genre au pif life et res. Même pour 1c y'a des trucs qui améliorent tout ça.

La curse sur l'amu ça se trouve, mais à quel prix... enfin là aujourd'hui ça ne se trouve pas vraiment en fait, y'en a un sur poe trade, sans prix. Si j'me souviens bien ça doit taper dans l'ex, le prix de ce truc.

----------


## wakabayashi

je peux te conseiller un build pas cher et très efficace, il permet de tout faire et pour pas trop cher.

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1971585

C'est un build necro efficace, je le suis en ce moment, une fois les solaris en spectre ça devient une boucherie et ça clean très rapidement.

----------


## ERISS

Valà me suis fait un perso de league. 1ère fois dans un h&s, j'ai plutôt tendance à mépriser ces 'phases provisoires beta'.
Il est bien foutu le didacticiel.
Je fais exactement le même perso que mon principal... je sais pas si c'est très utile que je continue, sauf pour découvrir les nouvelles fonctionnalités. Sympa les challenges de zone.

----------


## cotueur

> Je l'ai pris car build cheap + grosse explication d'un peu tout - sauf l'elemental equilibrium  Mais au final même moi je me retrouve avec quelques c et de la monnaie. Donc au fond "pourquoi ne pas changer" ? Parce que j'aime bien le style, même si là comme ça c'est pas optim'. Le bouclier effectivement j'ai chopé ça dans le stash guilde, y'aurait ptêtre un truc à faire...  genre au pif life et res. Même pour 1c y'a des trucs qui améliorent tout ça.
> 
> La curse sur l'amu ça se trouve, mais à quel prix... enfin là aujourd'hui ça ne se trouve pas vraiment en fait, y'en a un sur poe trade, sans prix. Si j'me souviens bien ça doit taper dans l'ex, le prix de ce truc.


Oui je l'ai payé 1 ex  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Valà me suis fait un perso de league. 1ère fois dans un h&s, j'ai plutôt tendance à mépriser ces 'phases provisoires beta'.
> Il est bien foutu le didacticiel.
> Je fais exactement le même perso que mon principal... je sais pas si c'est très utile que je continue, sauf pour découvrir les nouvelles fonctionnalités. Sympa les challenges de zone.


Pour info t'as quelques années de retard pour ce qui est des phases de tests. Depuis longtemps maintenant les league sont l'occasion de tester non seulement une fonctionnalité nouvelle, mais surtout de le faire à fond. Et rien n'est dit que la dite fonctionnalité restera par la suite. Du coup par exemple là on a des abysses partout, en quantité relativement élevée, et avec potentiellement régulièrement les profondeurs des abysses et éventuellement (moyennant bug) les liches en boss. Les items des abysses sont très fréquent, les jewels et ceintures sont omniprésentes, les uniques très abordables (sauf certaines versions particulières).

Si ce contenu est validé pour arriver en jeu standard après (il le sera surement), il sera beaucccccccccccoup moins fréquent, du coup se rendre compte de l'utilité des nouveaux items (jewel abysses) et des uniques dédiés (tous les uniques des liches) sera beaucoup plus dur par la suite... 
De la même façon quand on a eu les brèches, c'était 3-5 brèches par zone et dans toutes les zones, maintenant c'est en moyenne une brèche / dix maps (et pas en cours de jeu) + mod zana. 

Et pour info toujours, là on est à quasi deux mois de la ligue, on devrait pas tarder à avoir les premiers teasers pour la ligue suivante, du coup c'est vachement plus calme en jeu, beaucoup moins de monde. Du coup t'aurais pu tester un autre perso tant qu'à commencer ici. Ou patienter la ligue suivante pour refaire le même "en mieux" la ligue suivante, une fois que tu l'as en main tu sais ce que tu cherches, tu avances plus vite et tu sais mieux quand il te faut changer quoi dans le stuff.

edit : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2081443 ah ben voilà justement, fin de ligue le 26 février, début des annonces 3.2 dans 15 jours.

----------


## cotueur

> Pour info t'as quelques années de retard pour ce qui est des phases de tests. Depuis longtemps maintenant les league sont l'occasion de tester non seulement une fonctionnalité nouvelle, mais surtout de le faire à fond. Et rien n'est dit que la dite fonctionnalité restera par la suite. Du coup par exemple là on a des abysses partout, en quantité relativement élevée, et avec potentiellement régulièrement les profondeurs des abysses et éventuellement (moyennant bug) les liches en boss. Les items des abysses sont très fréquent, les jewels et ceintures sont omniprésentes, les uniques très abordables (sauf certaines versions particulières).
> 
> Si ce contenu est validé pour arriver en jeu standard après (il le sera surement), il sera beaucccccccccccoup moins fréquent, du coup se rendre compte de l'utilité des nouveaux items (jewel abysses) et des uniques dédiés (tous les uniques des liches) sera beaucoup plus dur par la suite... 
> De la même façon quand on a eu les brèches, c'était 3-5 brèches par zone et dans toutes les zones, maintenant c'est en moyenne une brèche / dix maps (et pas en cours de jeu) + mod zana. 
> 
> Et pour info toujours, là on est à quasi deux mois de la ligue, on devrait pas tarder à avoir les premiers teasers pour la ligue suivante, du coup c'est vachement plus calme en jeu, beaucoup moins de monde. Du coup t'aurais pu tester un autre perso tant qu'à commencer ici. Ou patienter la ligue suivante pour refaire le même "en mieux" la ligue suivante, une fois que tu l'as en main tu sais ce que tu cherches, tu avances plus vite et tu sais mieux quand il te faut changer quoi dans le stuff.
> 
> edit : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2081443 ah ben voilà justement, fin de ligue le *26 février*, début des annonces 3.2 dans 15 jours.


Noob, tu sais pas lire ?  ::ninja::

----------


## CaMarchePas

J'avais bien lu mais j'ai du faire un ptit AIT au moment de taper le message. T'es pas obligé de citer tout mon pavé, surtout que le destinataire est passé gris entre temps. >.>

----------


## EvilGuinness

> je peux te conseiller un build pas cher et très efficace, il permet de tout faire et pour pas trop cher.
> 
> https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1971585
> 
> C'est un build necro efficace, je le suis en ce moment, une fois les solaris en spectre ça devient une boucherie et ça clean très rapidement.


Ah, les solaris... De mon côté j'avance tranquillement quand même, j'ai commencé le T9 mais avec difficultés. Il reste 4 semaine de league, je vais claquer le PEL pour m'offrir quelques objets et aviser. Les builds nécro sont quand même sympas mais je n'ai exploré que le SRS pour le moment. J'ai maté 2-3 vidéos, le style semble quand même assez peu épileptique par rapport à d'autres builds. Ca me va. 

Sinon, je tenterai le truc que j'ai au final jamais tenté, le bon gros Sunder qui tâche. Ou le Glacial Cascade que je veux tenter depuis que y'a azdefliuhzefaiguh zc"et'gk bgrze (c'était le nom du perso, à peu près) qui m'avait filé un coup de main en lab. Ou un truc quelconque avec arme à deux mains qui bute tout. Ou le build avec un totem au milieu et avec lequel tu tourbilol autour mais je sais même plus ce que c'est. Je ne connais absolument pas les classes de mêlée faut que j'aille voir sur le fofo  ::):  Ou alors y aller à l'arrache au truc à 2 mains en cumulant un max de str + life, et on avisera ensuite. Aussi.

Bref, "je vais faire un autre truc mais je sais pas quoi, ou bien peut-être pas on verra, mais le nécro c'est sympa quoi mais les autres trucs aussi". Suis pas sorti.

----------


## GUESH

Yo les potes !

Je n'étais pas dans la guilde sur cette ligue mais, sans grande surprise, j'ai finalement joué (quelle idée d'avoir des vacances pile au moment du début de la ligue aussi  ::ninja:: ).
Je suis parti sur un build mines glacial cascade. C'était ma première fois avec les mines, très sympa, très puissant. 
Par la suite je suis passé au build ice shot+mirage archer/Barrage d'Alkaizer. Très agréable à jouer en map, moyen voire naze sur les boss malgré un stuff conséquent (la perte d'un projectile sur l'enchant barrage se ressent terriblement). J'ai abandonné le perso et filé mon stuff.

11 liches en 13 jours de /played (dont 11.5-12 à faire des maps, je n'ai pas compté mais je dépasse facilement les 1000 rouges). Ceci mis à part, je me suis beaucoup amusé sur cette ligue. Les nouvelles cartes sont vraiment cool !
Le nerf de l'xp fait un peu mal.

Je pense terminer sur un build summoner, si vous avez des idées je suis preneur !

----------


## cotueur

1000 maps en 10 jours  ::o:

----------


## darkpoulp

@GUESH:

Je suis en train de me stuffer pour un build blink/mirror arrow. Ça prend un peu de temps pour choper le cooldown recovery sur les bottes et ceintures shaper (ssf btw), mais j'ai déjà le lioneye's glare et le shaped penetrating quiver (je me demande si rigwald's quill est pas BiS avec le fork gratuit). Le reste du stuff c'est du classique, c'est super serré pour les gemmes (2x6L pour blink/mirror arrow + spectre + zombies/animate guardian + SA COH Projectile Weakness + Anger/Wrath generosity + Offerings... faut utiliser hungry loop, passer en 5L sur les archers ou sacrifier un truc). L'arbre c'est comme SRS: increased duration, EE, minion damage, sovereignty + life nodes et jewels, l'idée est d'abuser des eye jewels flat damage minions.
Voilà, je peux updater quand ça tournera. Sinon, le guide dont je m'inspire c'est lui: https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1422529

----------


## Benounet

Bonjour, question:

Si je joue cold blade/iceshot et que je supporte par physical to lightning est ce que physical to lightning convertit 50% (un peu plus) sont ajoutes ou ils remplacent ce qui reste de physical?
(en gros est ce que je passe de 60/40 ele/physical a 110+ ele ou est ce que ca me cap a 100% ele.)

Je demande parceque je perd du cold damage quand j'equipe physical to lightning et je comprends pas pourquoi, donc je me demande si physical to ligtning rogne pas sur ma conversion physical to cold pour cap la conversion a 100% max ou sur autre chose (ma question initiale est un peu biaisee du coup)

----------


## Kamikaze

Regarde l'exemple ici : https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Damage_conversion

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> A player is wielding a bow that deals 100 Physical Damage,
>     a Blackgleam quiver that has 50% of Physical Damage converted to Fire Damage,
>     and Hrimsorrow gloves that have 50% of Physical Damage converted to Cold Damage.
>     The player is using the skill Lightning Arrow, which has 50% of Physical Damage converted to Lightning Damage
> 
>         The total in this is example is 150% of Physical Damage, and must be scaled. Since it comes from a skill gem, Lightning Arrow's modifier takes priority and is not scaled. The other two are scaled proportionally to convert the remaining 50% of physical damage.
> 
>             50 * (50/100) = 25% Converted to Fire Damage by Blackgleam
>             50 * (50/100) = 25% Converted to Cold Damage by Hrimsorrow
> ...


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mais ouais c'est cappé

----------


## Jalkar

https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Damage_conversion

tu as
60% de ton phys converti en cold
50% de ton phys converti en lightning


L'ordre des conversion
Physical → Lightning → Cold → Fire → Chaos

du coup il commence par faire le lightning puis le cold, tu te retrouve donc avec 50% de ton phys as lightning et 50% de ton phys as cold.

Ce n'est pas du "added as", donc tu es a 100% elementaire.

Pour bien comprendre compare la gemme physicial damage to lightning avec un Added Fire ou un Hatred

----------


## Benounet

Merki.

Donc si je me base sur les deux reponses sur des gems lvl 1 je fais
120% sur iceshot + 10% added as lightning de physical to lightning, converti en 50% lightning et 50% (60 du iceshot - 10 de cap) cold. (en effet si je coupe hatred et herald of ice je passe en lightening damage > cold).
Soit 10% de degats en plus elem pour un slot de gem. Je sais pas si ca vaut le coup avec toutes les resists de boss...

----------


## alogos

De un, Jalkar tronque le 60% du Ice shot, y a aucune raison, surtout quand on dit juste avant que la conversion prend en priorité les conversions de la gemme.
De deux, vu que la gemme de support Physical to lightning modifie la gemme, donc elle est au même niveau que la conversion présente sur Ice shot. 
Donc les "110" % de conversion (50 Lightning et 60 cold) seront traduit en 45% Lightning et 55% Cold (5/11ème et 6/11ème)
L'intérêt, c'est : 
* plus de dégâts physique (pour le meilleur comme pour le pire...).
* si tu joues par exemple la gemme de support Elemental Damage with Attack Skill, tu boost tout tes dégâts, alors que sans, les 40% de physique non convertit ne bénéficie pas du bonus.
* tu peux shock avec le lightning Damage.

Jalkar : je pense que t'as confondu l'ordre de conversion avec priorité. Y a pas de priorité. L'"ordre" est une "direction" pour empêcher les conversions de boucler.

----------


## Benounet

Merci pr les precisions. Je reste quand meme sur mon impression que c'est plus opti de rester sur une seule conversion, mais la prochaine league sera l'occasion de tester ca.

----------


## Kamikaze

o boi

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2082479

----------


## EvilGuinness

Pour citer un commentaire youtube, "ok poe 3.2 everyone is playing rf﻿". Ca sera mon cas. Ca ira parfaitement avec mon tab "space&tentacules".

----------


## thomzon

Ca pue la classe ! Mais RF c'est vraiment pas mon style  ::(:

----------


## GUESH

Merci darkpoulp pour la suggestion, je regarde tout ça !

----------


## darkpoulp

J'imagine que Vaal RF avec le nouveau skin ça doit être assez impressionnant. Dommage que ce soit pas viable sans l'ancien VP.

----------


## Jalkar

> J'imagine que Vaal RF avec le nouveau skin ça doit être assez impressionnant. Dommage que ce soit pas viable sans l'ancien VP.


 avec le slayer leech c'est pas possible ?

----------


## darkpoulp

Le slayer augmente la vitesse de régénération due au leech, ça ne change pas le fait qu'après vaal RF, si le leech est pas instant tu te retrouves sans ES, avec 1 pv.

----------


## Benounet

Bonjour c'est encore moi.

Toujours sur les conversions physical to elemental damages. N'ayant pas atteint les gros boss durs encore (pour l'instant sur tous mes builds j'eclate tout jusqu'au debut des maps rouges et apres ca me gonfle un peu de devoir farmer 20 maps pour choper une map du tiers suivant qui commence a couter un bras -du coup j'attend la derniere semaine de league ou les prix vont sans doute chuter) je pose la question ici. Est ce que les status elementaires des crits jouent un role sur les boss fights ou c'est tellement leger qu'on s'en fout de freeze/shock le shaper pour 0.6 sec au lieu de 1.2. Je prends ces chiffres au pif parceque de ce que je lis la duree du status depend du pourcentage de HP qu'on enleve avec un element sur un hit. J'ai pas l'impression qu'on puisse mettre des status elem sur les gros boss d'apres les chiffres donnes. Je vais jamais foutre un hit de cold/lightning/fire qui fait 1% des HP du shaper, qui je crois est le minimum pour que freeze proc.

C'est l'impression que j'ai. Vous confirmez? L'idee etant que si je joue 1 seule conversion je fais plus de degats d'un seul element donc j'applique plus de status, mais meme a 50% cold je freeze deja toute la map. Par contre pour les gros boss est ce que me foutre a 50 est une grosse penalite ou osef parceque tu passes jamais les status elem crit sur eux?

----------


## darkpoulp

Le slayer augmente la vitesse de régénération due au leech, ça ne change pas le fait qu'après vaal RF, si le leech est pas instant tu te retrouves sans ES, avec 1 pv.

Edit: en fait, le %es/life gained on kill qui est apparu sur les items shaper ou elder peut sauver le truc.

----------


## Jalkar

> Le slayer augmente la vitesse de régénération due au leech, ça ne change pas le fait qu'après vaal RF, si le leech est pas instant tu te retrouves sans ES, avec 1 pv.
> 
> Edit: en fait, le %es/life gained on kill qui est apparu sur les items shaper ou elder peut sauver le truc.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAprZ6jTDd0
yep apparement ca passe, après c'est pas forcement très fun

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Un très bon tuto pour apprendre craft




 ::ninja::

----------


## Tealyf

> edit : https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2081443 ah ben voilà justement, fin de ligue le 26 février, début des annonces 3.2 dans 15 jours.


Noooon, ca veut dire qu'il me reste que 22 jours pour finir les 5 derniers actes. 
Va falloir que je pose des congés  :^_^:

----------


## Benounet

Bonjour.

Sur un setup frostblades 100 % cold qui crit j'arrive pas a me decider sur la derniere gem. Frostblades - multistrike - elemental damages with attacks - cold penetration - faster attacks. Et donc increased critical damages ou ruthless ou added cold damages?

(Le premier hit de frostblades est considere comme melee pour ca que ruthless me semble interessant)

----------


## darkpoulp

Tu peux utiliser path of building et jouer avec ton setup pour savoir. Ya aussi Hypothermia, Ice Bite, Melee Physical Damage, Melee on full Life, et Ancestral Call comme candidats.

----------


## Benounet

Pardon j'edit pour apporter des details.
Le truc avec path of building c'est que d'apres les screenshots que je vois ca prend pas en compte la penetration. Du coup je vais avoir mieux en jartant tout ce qui est skilltree/gem de penetration.


Edit: Je pense avoir resolu ca tout seul en me disant que j'ai une crit chance proche des 30% de proc de ruthless et que mes crit multi sont largement superieur aux 120% de cette derniere. Donc j'opte pour increased critical sauf si contre indication.

----------


## Jalkar

> Pardon j'edit pour apporter des details.
> Le truc avec path of building c'est que d'apres les screenshots que je vois ca prend pas en compte la penetration. Du coup je vais avoir mieux en jartant tout ce qui est skilltree/gem de penetration.
> 
> 
> Edit: Je pense avoir resolu ca tout seul en me disant que j'ai une crit chance proche des 30% de proc de ruthless et que mes crit multi sont largement superieur aux 120% de cette derniere. Donc j'opte pour increased critical sauf si contre indication.


sur POB, tu importes ton perso et tes items, du coup tu verras un chiffres différent de celui du Tooltip, 
Et la une fois que tu as tout importer, tu peux changer la gemmes dans POB, et voir le chiffre évoluer, et ca prendra tout en compte donc tu verras bien qu'est ce qui est mieux pour toi

----------


## Dirian

*Abyss Content Integration*
Morceaux choisi.




> The league has strong drivers for both being retained and not retained.
> [etc]
> The Jewels, and especially the new belt base type, make Abyss a difficult league to keep. The belt easily becomes the best belt choice, as the Jewel you get to wear outstrips other implicits on belts. It is fine to have a league where builds are different and interesting, and pushed in a certain direction, but it makes it hard to keep the content permanently.
> [etc]
> So having worked out that we want to keep the league, what are the details of how we integrate it? We decided to add the content from Part Two (i.e. the start of Act Six) onwards. It works well with existing level design, so we can keep it in the levelling content. It is fairly intrusive to play, so we opted to keep it entirely out of Part One, and then introduce it when another significant change has also happened to the world.
> 
> The content will extend into Maps. We decided to delay Abyssal Depths from occurring until maps. In the league, Abyssal Depths happened around level 40, so we are basically pushing the league content (and also the Depths) further into the game.
> 
> Abysses will occur 10% of the time in instances, with some adjustments for smaller and special areas. The 10% will also apply in maps. As Breaches will occur 10% of the time in maps, players have a considerable chance of finding either a Breach or Abyss in their map.
> ...

----------


## Jalkar

très bon choix je trouve  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

Yep très bonnes idées. Sauf le coup d'empêcher l'armure de torse d'avoir deux slots, je trouve ça dommage car si ça réduit son prix, ça donne quand même d'autres options et ça peut servir (genre quand tu veux le max de slots).

Du coup par contre ça va faire flamer le prix des ceintures stygian shaper (5ex la moins cher là), et j'imagine pas le prix des stygian elder vu que c'est déjà inabordable actuellement... ça va coûter du mirror juste pour la collec.

----------


## zguy02

c'est possible de se passer des objets pour beneficier du craft des coulegues canards ou ca lie les objets?

----------


## Kamikaze

> très bon choix je trouve


Grave, et très bien expliqué de la part de GGG

----------


## Enyss

> c'est possible de se passer des objets pour beneficier du craft des coulegues canards ou ca lie les objets?


Y'a pas d'objets liés dans PoE. Tout peux se trade

----------


## Kamikaze

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Très bon

----------


## zguy02

> Y'a pas d'objets liés dans PoE. Tout peux se trade


Bon bah je suis a la recherche d'un canard pour me 6l ma atziri alors ^^ j'ai les 350 fus (enfin 290 mais j'ai les c pour acheter les manquants)

----------


## Vhanlay

Je pense que tu peux économiser encore un peu ;-).

----------


## Dirian

> Bon bah je suis a la recherche d'un canard pour me 6l ma atziri alors ^^ j'ai les 350 fus (enfin 290 mais j'ai les c pour acheter les manquants)


C'est 350 jeweler pour 6S un item.
C'est 1500  fusing pour le 6L ensuite.

Tu va devoir economiser encore un peu, ou tenter ta chance a la main  :;):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Vorici est un scammeur, il faut toujours 6l à la main.

----------


## pepito

Il suit les proba du coup il est dans la moyenne de ce que tu dépenserais à la main.
Dit ça à mes 2500 fusing parties dans une Shavronne.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Elle est maudite, il faut en racheter une autre.

----------


## Utharion

Dites, a-t-on une idée de la date de la prochaine màj qui reset les points de talent ?
Et dans ce cas, récupère-t-on aussi les points de remboursement ?

Je voudrais modifier mon arbre, mais s'il suffit d'attente un peu...

----------


## Psycho_Ad

https://imgur.com/a/VX3o7#2xsN1DE

 ::O:

----------


## EvilGuinness

Tiens, un vendeur qui répond.



Au moins, c'est une réponse.

----------


## Benounet

> Dites, a-t-on une idée de la date de la prochaine màj qui reset les points de talent ?
> Et dans ce cas, récupère-t-on aussi les points de remboursement ?
> 
> Je voudrais modifier mon arbre, mais s'il suffit d'attente un peu...


Alors comme c'est ma premiere league info a prendre avec des pincettes mais:

A la fin d'une league y'a tout qui disparait et part en standart (un wipe quoi). J'ai pas encore entendu parler d'une maj qui reset les points de talents. Me semble que la prochaine league commence debut Mars, le 7 de ce que j'ai pu lire. Je connais pas les pratiques de GGG donc je sais pas si il leur arrive d'allonger/raccourcir une league en fonction de son succes.
T'as les orb of regrets sinon.

----------


## Utharion

Le perso en question est en standard, mais ça m'intéresse aussi pour abysse.

----------


## zguy02

> C'est 350 jeweler pour 6S un item.
> C'est 1500  fusing pour le 6L ensuite.
> 
> Tu va devoir economiser encore un peu, ou tenter ta chance a la main


ou trouver un canard sympa qui me le fait a 350 fus  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> ou trouver un canard sympa qui me le fait a 350 fus


Genre tu comptes pomper le rng des autres? Il faut croire en ta chance !  :Mellow2:

----------


## GUESH

Si ça t'intéresse, on peut se servir de mes fuses qui traînent au coffre pour tenter le 6L de ton matos !  ::):

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Dites, a-t-on une idée de la date de la prochaine màj qui reset les points de talent ?
> Et dans ce cas, récupère-t-on aussi les points de remboursement ?
> 
> Je voudrais modifier mon arbre, mais s'il suffit d'attente un peu...


Les reset de points c'est que si l'arbre est touché et suffisamment modifié pour que ça justifie de refaire l'arbre, donc soit de grosses mécaniques changées (donc faut revoir son arbre) soit des nodes qu'on utilise actuellement qui sont déplacées (donc reset souvent automatique pour les arbres concernés). Y'en n'a pas forcément à chaque mise à jour du coup, mais on en saura plus avec les news qui vont arriver pour la 3.2. Après t'as besoin de combien de points ? Si c'est pour refaire 20-40, entre les quêtes et les currencies, n'attend pas si ton perso est bancal.




> ou trouver un canard sympa qui me le fait a 350 fus


Vu que t'insistes sur le 350 fusing, est ce que c'est un trollgag ou est-ce que tu n'as pas compris que ça coûte 1500 fusing le craft garanti ?

----------


## zguy02

> Vu que t'insistes sur le 350 fusing, est ce que c'est un trollgag ou est-ce que tu n'as pas compris que ça coûte 1500 fusing le craft garanti ?


je suis pas sur de devoir repondre. le troll est pourtant gras.

----------


## CaMarchePas

Dans l'ordre inversement chronologique des news :
-jusqu'au 3 mars (tôt le matin) : une fire&ice mystery box offerte pour toute dépense de points (une seule fois), ça marche toujours avec le weta pet à 5 points (section classic effects)
-annonce de la 3.2 la nuit prochaine avec les nouveaux packs de supporter (et la fin des packs abysses)
-Des showcases d'hideout pas en vidéo cette fois mais leurs créations valent le coup d’œil + petite pub pour un gars qui montrent comment il place certaines décos pour donner des idées (pas vu toutes les vidéos mais elles sont sympa)
-Résultats du concours de talent 2018 ça vaut vraiment le coup d'aller voir y compris les spoilers qui montrent les autres réalisations des gagnants.
-Preview de skins uniques de la 3.2

Rappel des mises à jours & infos de la fin de la ligue : 
-Abysse sera intégré mais à partir de l'act 6 et les abyssal depths à partir des maps. Les uniques resteront disponibles avec quelques équilibrages (2 slots abysses retirés de l'armure de torse, 2 slots plus fréquent sur le reste, effets du casque modifiés)
-corrections de lags/crashs côté serveur et amélioration de performance : ça vaut le coup d'aller tester si vous aviez des problèmes sur cette ligue
-amélioration des effets de burning ground (perdu le lien) : moins gourmand et la même chose arrivera pour les shocks/chilled ground
-amélioration d'effets visuels sur les ombres, lumière et effet de transparence autour du perso (perdu le lien aussi) : meilleurs performances et QoL, pas encore en place, y'a une vidéo de preview

----------


## Enyss

> -Résultats du concours de talent 2018 ça vaut vraiment le coup d'aller voir y compris les spoilers qui montrent les autres réalisations des gagnants.


Y'a du level...

----------


## Psycho_Ad

En fait la 3.2 serait annoncée dans moins d'une demi heure.

----------


## zguy02

yep et serveur down pour patch 3.1.4 la

----------


## Kamikaze

Si la 3.2 apporte pas mal de nouveautés I'm in, sinon j'attendrai la prochaine

----------


## zguy02

sympa !

----------


## Kamikaze

Ok.

I'm in.

----------


## zguy02

Pokepoe

----------


## Exureris

Ca donne tellement envie la ménagerie  :Mellow2:

----------


## Kamikaze

Simple et sympa la nouvelle mécanique de rage du berserk

----------


## zguy02

bon par contre le craft de menagerie a l'air redondant de ce que l'on a deja.

----------


## Kamikaze

Redondant sur quels points?

Y'a 2 trucs complètement uniques déjà: white socket et diviser les mods d'une arme, ce qui vaut d'entrée de jeu plusieurs exalts, c'est mega violent

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Pour le white socket c'est violent mais si t'as un 4s au lieu d'un 6s ben dans le cul.  ::P: 

Assez hype pour les aspects of the cat etc, si ça transforme le perso je dis oui. Vivement une métamorphose en rhoa.  :Bave:

----------


## Kamikaze

Quelqu'un a trouvé des infos sur la crab barrier (haha)?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

https://www.pathofexile.com/bestiary

----------


## Dirian

Path of Exile: Pokemon edition

je sens que je vais adorer <3

----------


## Kamikaze

Marrant que tout le monde référence Pokemon, ça fait beaucoup plus penser à Monster Hunter je trouve!

----------


## Psycho_Ad

::O:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah ok, bonne chance

----------


## Dirian

A propos du combat ultime contre l'Elder & Shaper, lu sur gamepedia:




> As of this time last week, no one in the Grinding Gear office had completed this fight. In fact, even capturing video footage of this encounter was difficult. With this in mind, it’s safe to say this encounter is for the most elite players in the game.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ils disent pareil sur pathofexile.com ouais, combat le plus dur du jeu

Sinon c'était assez grillé mais effectivement ça a l'air fumé:




> It’s pretty much guaranteed that if we’re keeping the bestiary into the project in the future, which would be nice because it’s a lot of work, the crafting will be in a different form that’s much less powerful. It’s intentional here that the crafting is a big carrot to make people collect all of the monsters.

----------


## zguy02

lol...

faudrait deja que je me fasse le shaper ou l'elder en solo  ::o:

----------


## Kamikaze

Ça vient de l'excellente interview de Chris, ici, très intéressant à lire

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/featur...hallenges.aspx

----------


## Dirian

> Marrant que tout le monde référence Pokemon, ça fait beaucoup plus penser à Monster Hunter je trouve!


Ben, tu capture les mobs pour les faire ensuite se battre dans une arene. C'est plutot du pokemon.
Apres je t'accorde que tuer du mob pour faire du craft c'est du monster hunter.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Y'a un Pokedex, c'est Pokemon.

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'a un bestiaire dans Monster Hunter  ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Putain faut attendre 2 semaines encore, dur

----------


## cailloux

La nouvelle skill spectrall shield throw !

----------


## thomzon

Les gars vous trouvez où les détails des changements ? Je trouve que la page avec le trailer et les descriptions globales.

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Ah ok, bonne chance


Curieux de voir le build du premier coréen qui le fera en hc ssf.

----------


## CaMarchePas

La hype, encore une fois !  :Vibre: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Les gars vous trouvez où les détails des changements ? Je trouve que la page avec le trailer et les descriptions globales.


On les trouve dans le futur.

----------


## GUESH

Hyyyype !

Hâte de voir le reste des ascendances ! 
Une "nouvelle" map T16 avec l'orbe du Shaper, c'est bien cool ça aussi (récompense de l'uber ancien ?).

----------


## CaMarchePas

Opening mis à jour, si vous avez des liens je prend ! (genre flemme de chercher et ptet un peu tôt mais une liste des nouveaux uniques / version fated...)

J'attends avec impatience les nouvelles prophéties, même si ça n'affecterait que les items fated... 
Sur la page on a :
Quecholli => Panquetzaliztli : marteau lvl61 400+ dps ET effet kitava (%life on kill) tout en gardant l'effet d'explosion qui est surtout utile à haut niveau (j'ai googlé les noms, Quecholli est le 14ième mois dans le calendrier Aztec, Panquetzaliztli est le 15ième mois ^^)Wondertrap => Greedtrap : meilleur ES (base changée), meilleur déplacement et item quantity au lieu de rarityFoxshade => Fox's fortune : gros boost eva et eva on full life + ennemy unlucky quand on est full life (donc double jet de hit et on prend le plus mauvais)prophétie pour améliorer the magnate (ceinture gros %physique damage, all resist, max force)prophétie pour améliorer windscream (bottes +1 curses)prophétie pour améliorer fencoil (AHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH)images sur cette partie : dusktoe, sundance, geoffri's baptism, icetomb, hyrri's bite, meginord's vise, doedre's tenure, the ignomon, timeclasp, the stormheart, eclipse solaris, cameria, atizri's mirror, heatshiver, asenath's mark, malachai's simula...

----------


## cotueur

> prophétie pour améliorer fencoil (AHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH)


 :Bave:

----------


## Jalkar

Mine de rien Fencoil tu changes juste la gemme Trap pour une lvl 20 et tu autorise les 6L, et tu as un truc vraiment pas dégueu :D

----------


## pepito

> La nouvelle skill spectrall shield throw !


En unarmed avec doryani's fist  :Bave:

----------


## Jalkar

> He showed one such set, which drops from the previously mentioned crab spirit beast. The Craiceann’s set has a special crab barrier property, in which the armor grows special plates that add defensive and offensive capabilities, breaking off when players take damage. Players don’t have to wear the armor to get the ability, once they find the armor, however. Players will be able to graft it onto existing armor, if they like the functionality but don’t want to wear a specific piece for whatever reason


Ca explique l'amulette rare en bas de la page avec un 'aspect of the cat skill' qui pronostiquement parlant doit être l'équivalent du crabe mais pour l'évasion

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> En unarmed avec doryani's fist


pas sûr que ca marche le skill précise "off hand damage" et non pas juste damage

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Un cimier dans PoE  ::w00t:: 

Pourquoi ils veulent encore tuer ma CB ?!!
Va falloir que je remette les pattes dans le cambouis.

Foutues carottes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Simple et sympa la nouvelle mécanique de rage du berserk


Waip  ::):

----------


## cailloux

> En unarmed avec doryani's fist


J'en profiterai pour faire mon premier build block.

----------


## alogos

Doryani fist, c'est intéressant avec le nouveau skill en cast on crit, mais sinon, tu frappes avec le bouclier, pas unnarmed.

----------


## Jalkar

Ca fait un moment que je veux me faire un build block du coup clairement je regarderais le lancer de boubou, sinon ca sera Molten strike ou l'espece de sunder de feu qu'on vois dans la video :D

et du coup j'ai hate de voir les changements sur le gladiator  ::): 

je les vois (j'aimerais) bien mettre un systeme comme la 'rage' mais spécifique aux block  ::):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Bon ben c'est cool tout ça.

Comme d'habitude en fonction du 1er loot je ferai mon build mais la surtout le truc le plus important c'est de trouver des Nom pour cette prochaine guilde
Pour Abyss il y avait des trucs sympa : Canabyss, james Cameron, Touket...
Por Bestiary je vais faire un truc simple : Roland, Gilardi,Le Luron, Henry

----------


## Dirian

Ce n'est pas un espece de sunder de feu, c'est Sunder avec la nouvelle gem support non annoncé. Et surement un nouveau MTX.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ça se présente comment la capture ?

Je me ballade sur une carte et d'un coup je vois un crabe rose du chili hyper rare. Je préviens sur le chat pour ceux que ça intéresse qu'il y a un crabe rose afin que tous aient la capture ou ce sera un autres ressort ?

----------


## pepito

> Doryani fist, c'est intéressant avec le nouveau skill en cast on crit, mais sinon, tu frappes avec le bouclier, pas unnarmed.


J'en suis pas si sur. En me basant sur le wiki, facebreaker c'est du "*more unarmed damage*" du coup ça marche surement pas.
Par contre Doryani c'est du "*Damage to Attacks while Unarmed*" du coup ça devrait marcher, un bouclier compte pas comme une arme.

----------


## cailloux

> Bon ben c'est cool tout ça.
> 
> Comme d'habitude en fonction du 1er loot je ferai mon build mais la surtout le truc le plus important c'est de trouver des Nom pour cette prochaine guilde
> Pour Abyss il y avait des trucs sympa : Canabyss, james Cameron, Touket...
> Por Bestiary je vais faire un truc simple : Roland, Gilardi,Le Luron, Henry


Moi je suis toujours sur le même principe : un prénom et un animal : José le Sanglier, Ernestine la zibeline, COrentin le lamentin etc etc. En plus comme j'ai mes stashs de nom pleins j'ai juste à supprimer un vieux perso et à squatter son nom.

----------


## Shura80

Bon ben HYYYPPPEEE !

Putain 2 semaines à attendre  ::'(: 
PUTAIN j'ai un mariage prévu en province ce weekend là  :Boom:

----------


## cailloux

> Bon ben HYYYPPPEEE !
> 
> Putain 2 semaines à attendre 
> PUTAIN j'ai un mariage prévu en province ce weekend là


Annule tout !

----------


## Kamikaze

> Bon ben HYYYPPPEEE !
> 
> Putain 2 semaines à attendre 
> PUTAIN j'ai un mariage prévu en province ce weekend là


Malheureusement y'a des choix plus importants que d'autres avec la vraie vie

Tu te rattraperas au baptême c'est pas grave

----------


## cotueur

> -jusqu'au 3 mars (tôt le matin) : une fire&ice mystery box offerte pour toute dépense de points (une seule fois), ça marche toujours avec le weta pet à 5 points (section classic effects)


Merci, j'ai eu les fire wings  :Cigare:

----------


## EvilGuinness

J'ai eu les fire footprints. C'est déjà ça. J'ai pris le le petit pack harpy supporter (le pet est sympa) et l'effet space RF (penser à compulser les topics du forum idoine). Côté emploi du temps ça va, j'ai tout casé ce week-end et le prochain, donc je serai dispo. A noter que je suis sûr de réussir à chier mon perso et à pas savoir le jouer, mais ce sera joli entre les petites étoiles du RF et les jolies empreintes de pieds, puis j'aurai un zoo perso de bestioles qui me massacreront quand j'essaierai de les sacrifier.

J'ai trop hâte.

----------


## zguy02

> Merci, j'ai eu les fire wings



fire portal pour wouam

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> fire portal pour wouam


Ah bah t'es chanceux alors.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

Quelqu’un aurait un build *bleed*/leech avec *Disfavour* pour un *Berzerker*, sous le coude ?

C’est pour une refonte temporaire en Standard histoire de me refamiliariser avec le bazar.

Peut-être un truc avec RT et Vaal Pact… et Sunder.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

J’ai bricolé un build qui fera l’affaire jusqu’au reset  :;):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

En même temps échouer un build sunder avec une disfavour, faut le faire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Enyss

Je suis sur que son build n'atomise pas le shaper en moins d'une nanoseconde, c'est donc un fail build ! SAD !  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamikaze

- - - Mise à jour - - -



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ça fait longtemps qu'un build staff block me tente...

----------


## Psycho_Ad

C'était déja viable en 3.1, les batons elders sont très bons.

----------


## ERISS

> Ça fait longtemps qu'un build staff block me tente...


Je suppose que tu le savais, mais tu n'es pas obligé d'utiliser ces items pour que leurs prophéties marchent, les avoir en inventaire suffit.
Ma remarque servira aux autres, perso j'ai du faire des tests pour m'en apercevoir (si ça se trouve c'était indiqué dans le wiki..).

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Je suppose que tu le savais, mais tu n'es pas obligé d'utiliser ces items pour que leurs prophéties marchent, les avoir en inventaire suffit.
> Ma remarque servira aux autres, perso j'ai du faire des tests pour m'en apercevoir (si ça se trouve c'était indiqué dans le wiki..).


Il fallait les porter avant, les avoir en inventaire c'est tout récent.

----------


## Kamikaze

> C'était déja viable en 3.1, les batons elders sont très bons.


Ah ouais? J'ai pas suivi, ça peut roll du block les elders?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Ah ouais? J'ai pas suivi, ça peut roll du block les elders?


Yes ça peut même monter à 10% en suffixe.

----------


## Bourrinopathe

> Je suis sur que son build n'atomise pas le shaper en moins d'une nanoseconde, c'est donc un fail build ! SAD !


Waip  :^_^:  Je n’ai effectivement pas l’intention d’aller violer le endgame (et je ne sais même pas ce que c’est que cet Elder). Il faudrait déjà que je me souvienne comment tout ça fonctionne.
Ceci dit les grosses coupures ont l’avantage de rendre un peu plus évidentes les améliorations (surtout visuelles et sonores) apportées par GGG, avec par ex un lab qui est enfin proche des croquis initiaux.

----------


## thomzon

Ils nous font languir sur les détails de la refonte des ascendances, je veux tout savoir !

----------


## Louck

J'attend surtout voir s'il y a une mise à jour de l'arbre pour pouvoir faire mon build  :Vibre:

----------


## Jalkar

> J'attend surtout voir s'il y a une mise à jour de l'arbre pour pouvoir faire mon build


Si c'est comme les derniers patchs, l'arbre sera disponible le jeudi juste la veille du début de la ligue  ::):

----------


## Shura80

> Annule tout !


Ce serait grave de dire que j'y ai pensé...



> Malheureusement y'a des choix plus importants que d'autres avec la vraie vie
> 
> Tu te rattraperas au baptême c'est pas grave


Même pas, le baptême est le même jour...

Je peux encore compter sur la grippe ou le retour de la neige d'ici là  ::rolleyes:: 

En tout cas j'attends de voir le suite des modifications prévues, dont les ascendances !

----------


## GUESH

Du nouveau pour les ascendances Assassin, Gardien et Hiérophante !


Le tout regroupé en un lien.

----------


## thomzon

Chouette qu'ils améliorent les classes un peu moins forte au lieu de nerf celles déjà solides, j'avais peur pour la nécro  ::):

----------


## Jalkar

et a priori la future degen lié au "rage" du Berzerker a été réduite

----------


## Makari

Oh mon dieu, spectral shield throw...faut pas que je craque j'ai pas assez de temps pour ça  ::'(:

----------


## darkpoulp

Tudieu, +2 totems sans pénalités pour le hiero. Et l'assassin n'est pas en reste niveau buff. À une époque, on aurait appelé ça du powercreep.

Va falloir encore augmenter la vie des mobs.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Chouette qu'ils améliorent les classes un peu moins forte au lieu de nerf celles déjà solides, j'avais peur pour la nécro


Mouais, si l'ancien contenu n'est pas buffé en conséquence, il devient trivial.

----------


## Kamikaze

Le héro était déjà sympa, je joue la classe très souvent, là c'est vraiment super duper cool. Rien d'extraordinaire niveau mécanique mais cool pour l'assassin et le guardian change pas trop.

Vivement la suite. Je pense que le Scion devrait pas mal bouger du coup, en tout cas leur objectif est clair, faire en sorte que les stats s'équilibre un peu plus donc changement à venir principalement pour le bas de la liste

----------


## Ravine

Coucou je voulais partager un truc. J'ai lance l'open beta de PoE il y'a un peu plus de 5 ans (1er fevrier 2013), et juste a l'instant, je viens d'atteindre un de mes objectifs persos sur PoE

----------


## Kamikaze

GG, j'étais ému ma première fois aussi et j'étais venu poster sur le topic  :Emo:  j'avais drop la flasque aussi

On se revoit dans 5 ans pour Uber  ::o:

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Coucou je voulais partager un truc. J'ai lance l'open beta de PoE il y'a un peu plus de 5 ans (1er fevrier 2013), et juste a l'instant, je viens d'atteindre un de mes objectifs persos sur PoE


Bravo Ravine !  :;):

----------


## cailloux

J'ai jamais essayé de faire ça ! Mon prochain gros objectif sera surement de pousser un perso jusqu'au level 

Spoiler Alert! 


80... En SC...

----------


## Dirian

GG Ravine  ::):

----------


## Ravine

> J'ai jamais essayé de faire ça ! Mon prochain gros objectif sera surement de pousser un perso jusqu'au level 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 80... En SC...


80 ca va encore, au dela tu commences a sentir chaque niveau passer. La je viens de passer 86, et c'est long, c'est long.

Pour ceux que ca interesse, le build de mon perso (pour PoB ) https://pastebin.com/c78h63Ff (et oui, je ne suis pas cappe en resists, la flemme)

----------


## Kamikaze

> Atziri Hardcore Down! 
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/c4287c3...887fc8298d.jpg
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/9b927d6...93f11b6417.jpg


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Lol je viens de retrouver mon post, c'était en 2016, mais j'étais super bien stuff et lvl 92 un truc du genre, marrant j'avais pris quasiment le même screenshot

 :Emo: 

Vivement bestiary  :Bave:   :Bave: 

(et j'ai RIP contre Uber hahaha)

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Je croise les doigts pour voir un pillar fated Ravine.  :;): 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> Je croise les doigts pour voir un pillar fated Ravine.


+1  ::ninja::

----------


## CaMarchePas

> +1


+2  :Vibre:

----------


## cailloux

> 80 ca va encore, au dela tu commences a sentir chaque niveau passer. La je viens de passer 86, et c'est long, c'est long.
> 
> Pour ceux que ca interesse, le build de mon perso (pour PoB ) https://pastebin.com/c78h63Ff (et oui, je ne suis pas cappe en resists, la flemme)


VOuaip mais j'ai monté 15783 build différent pour compenser !

----------


## Aza

Je vais remonter un perso' pour la nouvelle saison. J’espère arriver à faire un truc à peu prêt équilibré et avec des Gemmes qui fonctionnent à peu prêt ensemble cette fois :D

Du coup, mon premier perso' avait été un Marauder Sunder, truc assez fort et à peu pret simple à jouer, je pourrais jouer quoi maintenant, de sympa et tjrs assez simple à up ? (autre chose qu'un héro Force du coup, pour changer?)

----------


## Ravine

> VOuaip mais j'ai monté 15783 build différent pour compenser !


Pareil! (ca fait quelques leagues que je dois supprimer des persos pour cause de limite atteinte)

Perso j'attends plus l'ascendancy Gladiator, et Juggernaut dans une moindre mesure, afin de reflechir.

----------


## EvilGuinness

> Je vais remonter un perso' pour la nouvelle saison. J’espère arriver à faire un truc à peu prêt équilibré et avec des Gemmes qui fonctionnent à peu prêt ensemble cette fois :D
> 
> Du coup, mon premier perso' avait été un Marauder Sunder, truc assez fort et à peu pret simple à jouer, je pourrais jouer quoi maintenant, de sympa et tjrs assez simple à up ? (autre chose qu'un héro Force du coup, pour changer?)


Un build que j'avais bien apprécié, c'est l'archer tornado. Hyper simple à leveller jusqu'aux premiers kitava's heralds, moment auquel les canards m'étaient venus en aide et m'avaient entièrement restuffé (je suis pas doué). Une fois restuff, j'ai rigolé et je me suis refait le toit de la cathédrale plusieurs fois juste par vengeance.

edit : ok, pas force.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Je vais remonter un perso' pour la nouvelle saison. J’espère arriver à faire un truc à peu prêt équilibré et avec des Gemmes qui fonctionnent à peu prêt ensemble cette fois :D
> 
> Du coup, mon premier perso' avait été un Marauder Sunder, truc assez fort et à peu pret simple à jouer, je pourrais jouer quoi maintenant, de sympa et tjrs assez simple à up ? (autre chose qu'un héro Force du coup, pour changer?)


Flame totem en hiero.

----------


## cailloux

> Je vais remonter un perso' pour la nouvelle saison. J’espère arriver à faire un truc à peu prêt équilibré et avec des Gemmes qui fonctionnent à peu prêt ensemble cette fois :D
> 
> Du coup, mon premier perso' avait été un Marauder Sunder, truc assez fort et à peu pret simple à jouer, je pourrais jouer quoi maintenant, de sympa et tjrs assez simple à up ? (autre chose qu'un héro Force du coup, pour changer?)


J'ai fais un truc assez rigolo : quadruple totem via hierophant :
1 pour *unearth* pour créer des corps à volonté. (rajouter multiple projectile + fast cast)
2 ou 3 pour *volatile dead* qui vont dégommer les streums. (rajouter du DPS avec les gemmes de soutiens)
1 *decoy totem* en cas d'urgence.

Pas besoin d'énormément de défense du coup, vu que les totems prennent  à la fois le taunt et peuvent arrêter les projectiles si on se place bien et qu'en plus tu es mobile. Penser à avoir quand même 2 ou trois auras. Pour le skill tree faut juste chercher les nodes totems.


Sinon je pense qu'on peut faire un truc sympa avec *mirage archer* genre avec *ice shot* pour freeze les streums.
Et les tuer avec des trucs plus costauds... ou peut être les enflammer... ou les empoisonner...

J'ai déjà tenté avec 
burning arrow +mirage archer
Sharpnell shot + immolate

----------


## Aza

Ok merci, je vais check ça.

----------


## mentasm

Plusieurs achèvements lors de cette league avec mon 1er kill Uber Atziri et Shaper, le Hall of GM... il me reste 2 maps pour compléter l'Atlas : Putrid cloister et Vaal Temple, avec 8 jours devant moi c'est jouable. J'ai fait un seul et unique perso : un GC miner Saboteur, un vrai tueur de boss. 
Du coup je vais chercher en priorité un nouveau build Boss-friendly pour la prochaine league.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je viens de me faire occire par deux fois contre "The Eradicator" sur map T5 .
Putain mais ça pique comme pas possible pourtant j'ai 80 en protection elec.

Va falloir musclé mon jeu.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Je viens de me faire occire par deux fois contre "The Eradicator" sur map T5 .
> Putain mais ça pique comme pas possible pourtant j'ai 80 en protection elec.
> 
> Va falloir musclé mon jeu.


C'est le plus chiant des 4, du fait de sa phase invulnérable. Certaines de ses attaques font aussi très mal, beaucoup de placement avec celui là, il faut savoir attaquer au bon moment.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Personnage pas prêt pour ma part je pense, j'était à 10% de le tuer mais mon level 73 était pas encore musclé on se retrouvera au level 80 je pense.

----------


## GUESH

Au tour du Pathfinder !



Nature's boon: Now 6% down from 8% reduced damage taken, now 3 charges every 3 seconds instead of 1 charge every 3 seconds
Rien de ouf !

----------


## Kamikaze

Champion

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Très bon, très content de ces changements

----------


## CaMarchePas

J'allais la poster la vidéo du Guardian ! ^^

J'ai envie de faire un guardian archer... Sans prendre la branche fortify, juste tout le reste ! 

Ou plutôt en fait pour jouer captain 'murica : shield charge / spectral throw shield ! Tu coures vite, tu fonces dans le tas, tu tauntes tout et tu balances ton bouclier que les ennemis ne peuvent pas esquiver !  ::O:

----------


## GUESH

Worthy Foe m'a l'air un poil fumé ! 
EDIT : quoique, il faut toucher les ennemis avant d'avoir le taunt, ce n'est donc pas un Lycosidae passif
Serait en cours une modification du taunt


On continue avec l'annonce de nouvelles cartes divinatoires pouvant notamment filer des objets de la ligue Brèche...

----------


## Jalkar

> Worthy Foe m'a l'air un poil fumé ! 
> EDIT : quoique, il faut toucher les ennemis avant d'avoir le taunt, ce n'est donc pas un Lycosidae passif
> Serait en cours une modification du taunt


un warcry et tu taunt sans avoir a attaquer  ::):

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> un warcry et tu taunt sans avoir a attaquer


Guesh a linké une possible modification du taunt pour éviter que ce soit aussi facile justement.

Sinon des totems avec un bouclier ça n'existe pas hein?  ::P:

----------


## darkpoulp

> Guesh a linké une possible modification du taunt pour éviter que ce soit aussi facile justement.


Non. Le rework du taunt auquel il est fait allusion, ça concerne le fait que les boss de fin, Shaper notamment, sont insensibles au taunt.

À part ça, au risque de radoter, worthy foe offre une mécanique de support très intéressante, mais c'est un buff qui me paraît franchement démesuré.

----------


## Aza

Alors j'ai regardé, Totem pourrait m'intérésser, mais apparement ça se joue plutot avec Marauder, c'est déjà ce que j'ai fais sur mon premier perso'...

J'suis allez sur POE Build, cette Witch a l'air cool : http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1971585  en gros on invoque plein de trucs qui DPS à mort  :B):  ça peut-être marrant ^^

----------


## Nearo

C'est le build que j'ai fait cette saison. Je suis allé jusqu'au shaper avec. La clear speed n'est ouf, par contre les boss tombent en 2 sec.  ::lol::

----------


## pepito

> Alors j'ai regardé, Totem pourrait m'intérésser, mais apparement ça se joue plutot avec Marauder, c'est déjà ce que j'ai fais sur mon premier perso'...


Ça se jouait Marauder ou Inquisitor selon le totem, principalement car le less damage du hiero était contre productif comparé aux deux autres. Mais avec la refonte des ascendencies ça peut changer, le hiero parait déjà super puissant avec les totems sans malus et le placement speed augmenté.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Non. Le rework du taunt auquel il est fait allusion, ça concerne le fait que les boss de fin, Shaper notamment, sont insensibles au taunt.
> 
> À part ça, au risque de radoter, worthy foe offre une mécanique de support très intéressante, mais c'est un buff qui me paraît franchement démesuré.


T'as lu ça ou? Sinon c'est un lycosidae à peu près gratos, c'est un gros buff quand même.

----------


## Dirian

> T'as lu ça ou? Sinon c'est un lycosidae à peu près gratos, c'est un gros buff quand même.


Endgame boss insensible au taunt, Mark_GGG l'a dit sur reddit vu sur le wiki, date de la 2.4.1.

----------


## pepito

Comme d'hab, le wiki c'est la vie:
https://pathofexile.gamepedia.com/Taunt

Dans les patch notes: 
"The Shaper can no longer be Taunted.
The Guardians of the Void can no longer be permanently taunted. They can only be taunted every so often." (8 sec d'immunité)

----------


## Cooking Momo

> Alors j'ai regardé, Totem pourrait m'intérésser, mais apparement ça se joue plutot avec Marauder, c'est déjà ce que j'ai fais sur mon premier perso'...
> 
> J'suis allez sur POE Build, cette Witch a l'air cool : http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/1971585  en gros on invoque plein de trucs qui DPS à mort  ça peut-être marrant ^^


Attends un peu les ascendancy avant de décider, ça vaut le coup. 

Cela dit, pour les totems, tu as des builds viables sur au moins quatre classes lors du précédent patch (Duelist, Marauder, Templar, Scion). Tout dépend ensuite si tu veux faire des totems qui attaquent avec une arme ou qui crachent des sorts.

La witch - necromancer est très balaise avec un moindre investissement, c'est aussi plus ou moins le cas d'une majeure partie des builds totems, qui sont donc de très bons league starters.

Sinon j'attends perso la refonte de Saboteur, j'ai eu mes premiers émois vidéoludiques avec les mines et les traps, si on supporte le gameplay un peu brinquebalant c'est vraiment chouette (surtout à l'époque du reflect damage).

----------


## Psycho_Ad

En fait pour le taunt j'avais mal lu la citation de Bex, j'ai cru lire un rework du taunt en général, my bad.  ::|:

----------


## zguy02

me tate pour la prochaine saison :

* refaire un slayer cyclone physique pur jsuis monté en t12 sans trop de souci avec la monté du stuff et optimisant, j'aurai fini le reste je pense.
* un archer mais quoi qui clear vite les map?
* une witch necro srs?
* un guardian totem"balance la sauce de sort"
* un rf spé maindanlslip?

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Elemental hit champion.

----------


## Kamikaze

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pas de gros changement pour Raider

----------


## Psycho_Ad

:Cell:  :Cell:  :Cell: 

C'est quoi ce nerf sur le movement speed !

 ::ninja:: 

Sinon y'a quand même onslaught on hit, plutôt gros le buff.

----------


## GUESH

Une prophétie pour améliorer Atziri's Mirror !

----------


## Kamikaze

C'est du très lourd mais faut faire Uber quoi

----------


## Psycho_Ad

OMG ce BiS pour Soul Mantle !

Ca me donne envie de reroll mon build DP totem en ascendant guardian assassin, mais du coup c'est possible de le faire en hiérophante ! C'est pété !

----------


## Louck

> C'est du très lourd mais faut faire Uber quoi


Je sais ce qu'est mon objectif pour la prochaine league  ::lol:: .

----------


## Cooking Momo

Mon objectif: monter 90 avec un build qui tient la route, et après tenter de me farcir un ou deux guardians ou autres friandises end-game.

Cette ligue j'avais fait assez de sous pour faire un RF Mana guardian, mais j'ai glissé level 89 sur une breach T10... Snif.

Pour le bestiary je sens qu'il va y avoir des moments de solitude, comme rip sur une bêbête dans son propre hideout/ménagerie.

La FAQ de GGG ici: https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2091353

----------


## Les Larmes du Styx

> OMG ce BiS pour Soul Mantle !
> 
> Ca me donne envie de reroll mon build DP totem en ascendant guardian assassin, mais du coup c'est possible de le faire en hiérophante ! C'est pété !


Clair ! Depuis le temps que j'attendais que cet item montre sa vraie force !  ::wub::

----------


## wakabayashi

Bon ben je repartirai sur un build totem pour la prochaine league, j'ai bien aimé celui que l'on m'avait conseillé ici en début de league (scion dark pact totem) ce sera en mode hiero cette fois.

----------


## Ravine

2018 edition.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et pendant que j'y suis, a propos du nouveau Jewel Unique



https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile..._wolf/duq9tze/  Une analyse fort pertinente.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Il y aussi une nouvelle armure



J'espère qu'on aura un aspect of the body builder avec du max life et du phys dmg.  ::ninja::

----------


## cailloux

> Elemental hit champion.


Jamais réussit à faire un build *elemental hit* même vaguement viable, c'est quoi l'astuce ? max attack speed mais ensuite ?

----------


## Ifit

La nouvelle node du champion qui donne du 100% increased damage normalement devrait s'appliquer à tout damage ( attack, spelll , minions etc...). 
Je me demande qui/quoi profite le plus de ce type de buff car c'est assez rare le buff de dmg sans conditions.

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Jamais réussit à faire un build *elemental hit* même vaguement viable, c'est quoi l'astuce ? max attack speed mais ensuite ?


Il faut s'équipper de l'item fishing rod. Ne pas oublier de mettre brutality en support gem aussi !




 ::trollface::

----------


## Mr Ianou

C'est clair que c'est pas le minotaur en 7 secondes là :

----------


## Dirian

7 secondes, c'est lent !

----------


## darkpoulp

Héhé, je viens d'échouer lamentablement face à Uber Atziri, ça va il me reste de la marge de progression.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> 7 secondes, c'est lent !


C'est ce que tu dis à madame mais je pense qu'il faut consulter !  ::ninja::

----------


## CaMarchePas

La vidéo des rewards de la ligue (mais pas les challenges) est arrivée, le portail est bien cool ! 



Et on a eu d'autres ascendancies et des mises à jours sur le chieftain et le berzerk (me base sur gggtracker, j'ai pas fouillé ailleurs) : 
Chieftain : https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/2...anAndRobin.jpgBeserker : https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/2...rgerRecipe.jpgSlayer : https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/2...OfPancakes.jpgChampion : https://youtu.be/iEP-CGTTLPIElementalist : https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/2...donNewYork.jpgOccultist : https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/2...stFilename.jpgDeadeye : https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/2...rmalShapes.jpgPathfinder : https://youtu.be/jLmITKihQLgRaider : https://youtu.be/vMS8oRdXAggThrickster : https://web.poecdn.com/public/news/2...ChangChang.jpg

----------


## CaMarchePas

https://www.reddit.com/user/JYshadow Le profil (et donc les liens) d'un mec qui montre les modifs sur les mêmes images d'ascendance pour mieux comparer.

Le trickster gagne une grosse node d'extra chaos damage et de dot/duration, de la survie avec du mana/life/ES on kill (%) et du dégâts via frenzy/power charge.

L'occultiste gagne du curse effect (au lieu de curse duration et en bonus ailleurs), un nouveau debuff "malediction" (+10% dégâts subis/-10% dégâts infligés pour les cibles maudites), l'anti regen passe de 25 à 100% reduced et un bon buff pour les nécros/supports avec Vile Bastion qui file un boost d'ES regen y compris via les minions et une immunité au stun tant qu'on a de l'ES (au lieu de full ES).

Le deadeye gagne un 100% blink/mirror arrow cooldown recovery speed (ie : temps de rechargement divisé par deux), du more damage / remaining chain (donc plus on a de chains plus le premier shot fera TRES mal), le projectile return est remplacé par +3 pierced target et une nouvelle node avec un nouveau buff "Tailwind" : "makes you 10% faster" (donc boost de vitesse de TOUT) avec +10% de l'effet de tailwind par compétence utilisée récemment (4 dernières secondes) ET affecte les alliés proches.
=> Kami, theory craft sur du spam clones et tailwind ?  :Bave:  

Slayer : surtout du switch de buffs entre nodes (immun stun, immun bleed), full immun reflect, Impact fait du splash sans réduction de dégâts (coucou heavy strike ou vigilante strike ? )

Elementalist : du leech elementaire (0.5%), du full no reflect (sur la même node que le leech), modif des buffs golems pour être plus globaux et selon le nombre de golems, nouvelle node +1 golem et immunité aux status correspondant aux golems, node dédiée aux heralds (pénétrations d'element et effets ET reduce mana reserved des heralds) et buff du cold/shock.

----------


## Kamikaze

Oh putain de dieu, je vais peut-être jouer Ranger Deadeye avec ce que tu me racontes là, je vais aller voir ça

Ouais je vais être obligé de tester Tailwind

Ça va être Elemental Equilibrium, self cast curse, un main skill genre split arrow, ça va être une tuerie

Bloodlust pourrait être bien en support du coup, et à voir si on peut exploiter la crit chance

- - - Mise à jour - - -

MoM + Acro

----------


## Jalkar

Sur le trickster,

Vertex + Queen of the Forest

c'est 360 + 304 = 664 based es et 1520+2163 = 3683 eva

ca peut être violent ^^

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Va falloir buff les mobs maintenant. Ce power creep de l'espace. Dommage pour l'elementalist qui à part le leech et le reduced mana reserved se fait un peu nerf. Sinon le slayer est encore plus OP.

----------


## Kamikaze

Hmmm je crois que je viens de comprendre pourquoi ils ont implémenté Tailwind comme ça, enfin quoique, mais en tout cas ça permet de passer outre la cap sur l'attaque speed des clones blink/mirror

----------


## alogos

Psycho > oui, qu'ils sortent l'uber elder mais qu'ils augmentent pas les personnages ça parait tout à fait justifié... ils auraient même dû laisser le niveau 68 comme maximum de zones... /s

Kamikaze > les clones n'ont plus de limite de vitesse d'attaque.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ah ouais depuis quel patch, parce que y'a un patch ils avaient dit y'a pu alors que y'avait encore...

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Psycho > oui, qu'ils sortent l'uber elder mais qu'ils augmentent pas les personnages ça parait tout à fait justifié... ils auraient même dû laisser le niveau 68 comme maximum de zones... /s
> 
> Kamikaze > les clones n'ont plus de limite de vitesse d'attaque.


L'uber Elder était déja faisable avant le rework des ascendances. Surtout que ce boss s'adresse à une minorité de joueurs. Le jeu était déjà facile en endgame mais là quand tu vois des ascendances comme le hiero ou deadeye, c'est faire du t16 avec une main sur la teub. Depuis 3 leagues on a eu des buffs dans tous les sens (on oublie le nerf de CI et de VP qui cassaient le jeu), les devs ont un peu oublié de mettre un peu de challenge avant les boss.

Après c'est rigolo, mais en pliant le jeu trop vite ben la league fera un mois. Je prie pour que le bestuary soit vraiment un truc bien balèze.

----------


## Enyss

> L'uber Elder était déja faisable avant le rework des ascendances.


Heu, comment c'était faisable, vu que c'est une nouveauté de la 3.2?  ::blink::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Heu, comment c'était faisable, vu que c'est une nouveauté de la 3.2?


En regardant la vidéo du combat et les mécaniques pardi.  ::ninja::

----------


## Aza

La League sors à 21h vendredi en France c'est ça ? J'ai encore du temps mais j'arrive pas à me décider vers quel Build partir. 

Le dernier qui me fait de l'oeil c'est le Build Ranger Cyclone. Ca a l'air assez fun et polyvalent.

----------


## Kamikaze

Y'aura une maj du tree aussi non?

----------


## Kamikaze

necro

https://i.redd.it/xiix9mjexli01.jpg

- - - Mise à jour - - -

peu de changements, nouveau node squelettes

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Enfin quoique ça change un peu partout, blink mirror est affecté encore, je sens que je vais rejouer ce build de l'amour que j'aime

À voir le glad aussi

----------


## thomzon

Gros nerf quand même de Mistress of Sacrifice au niveau des offerings, ça va faire un peu râler (mais c'était bien OP en même temps).

----------


## Kamikaze

J'ai pas encore regardé, HYYYYYPE

GLAD
https://i.redd.it/kdhhntlk9mi01.jpg

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Oh boy, bon je joue Glad max block Anvil et Deadeye Blink Mirror cette ligue, j'adore ces builds et y'a ce petit vent de fraicheur très bien venu  :Bave:

----------


## zguy02

la league fini a l'instant, premiere grosse league pour moi et t13 fini ya 5 minutes.
vivement la prochaine  ::):

----------


## GUESH

Quelques petits nerfs de Bisco's Collar, du sextant blocking ainsi que des modifications de Zana !

----------


## Ravine

Le rework du Gladiator est bien vu; Il y'a un vrai dilemme cette fois ci dans le choix des nodes.

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais très content de tout ce que j'ai vu pour le moment

----------


## Kamikaze

https://i.redd.it/d66icypy1ni01.jpg

Petits buffs sympas

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Le life regen parait fort, blinded nearby est cool

----------


## thomzon

Avec tout ça j'ai plus aucune idée de ce que je vais jouer cette league.
Probablement un league starter efficace un peu bâteau en premier perso, le temps de me décider...

----------


## Jalkar

> Glad max block Anvil


Commentaire très important que j'ai vu sur le  topic du Glad : les amulettes shaper  peuvent roll +2 Max block, (vs les +3 de The Anvil) c'est une alternative intéressante je trouve  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Inquisitor est sorti quasi aucun changement

----------


## Jalkar

> L'uber Elder était déja faisable avant le rework des ascendances. Surtout que ce boss s'adresse à une minorité de joueurs. Le jeu était déjà facile en endgame mais là quand tu vois des ascendances comme le hiero ou deadeye, c'est faire du t16 avec une main sur la teub. Depuis 3 leagues on a eu des buffs dans tous les sens (on oublie le nerf de CI et de VP qui cassaient le jeu), les devs ont un peu oublié de mettre un peu de challenge avant les boss.
> 
> Après c'est rigolo, mais en pliant le jeu trop vite ben la league fera un mois. Je prie pour que le bestuary soit vraiment un truc bien balèze.




Ils t'ont écouté  ::): 

http://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2092600



> *Monster Rarity Damage Modifiers*
> This one is a little complex, but the TL;DR is that your mods like "monsters deal reduced damage" now actually work properly in a lot more cases. In addition, monster damage is now scaled up more correctly by things like map mods and monsters are slightly more dangerous now in situations where they were intended to be. 
> 
> The full explanation:
> In Path of Exile, there are many things related to the rarity of monsters (Magic, Rare, Unique) that increase the damage of those monsters. For example, a map mod might increase a boss's damage. In addition, the rarity of a monster itself adds an intentional bonus to its damage (which is why rare monsters do more damage than magic, and unique monsters do more damage than rare). Historically, these damage bonuses were always intended to be multiplicative (so that they actually had a decent effect), but were implemented as additive. 
> 
> The most obvious way that this affects players is with the "monsters deal reduced damage" mods or skills. For example, If a monster skill has +200% damage (so it's dealing 300% of base), and you reduce monster damage by 10%, then it would reduce the monster's bonus to +190%, rather than the +170% that would be more correct (reducing 10% of 300% total damage). 
> 
> The additive rules also diluted the impact and intentional difficulty that was meant to come from a boss having a damage aura stacking with its boss damage bonus. When stacked additively, it's harder to feel the additional damage. 
> ...


additif --> multiplicatif

on va se faire OS mes amis :D

----------


## zguy02

> Va falloir buff les mobs maintenant. Ce power creep de l'espace.


il semblerait que tu ai été entendu

----------


## Exureris

Je ne sais pas quoi jouer pour cette nouvelle saison T_T

----------


## zguy02

jpense monter une deadeye mais jsusi une buse connaissance  stuff donc je ne sais pas ce qui me fera gagner du dps une fois  sur les maps.

----------


## Ravine

Je pense que je vais monter un Hiero-Storm Call Totem comme starter, ou peut etre aller directement sur un Gladiator sans passer par la case "league starter" (j'ai deja un PoB pret a l'usage depuis une bonne semaine pour Shield Throw Gladiator Bleed  ::):  )

----------


## Kamikaze

Jugger

https://i.redd.it/peybjbosdti01.jpg

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Des buffs, sympa

----------


## wakabayashi

Pas encore d'idée non plus sur mon premier perso de League. J'hésite entre refaire un totem dark pact et un bien bourrin parce que j'en ai pas fait sur la league précédente, un Berserker ou un Glad à voir.

----------


## Ravine

La plupart des Ascendancies passent de "hey je vais faire ces 6 points et puis ca sera du bonus le reste" a "bordel, pourquoi on a que 8 points? J'ai besoin de 10 pts la"

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouaip clairement, plutôt content pour le moment, à voir tout ça en pratique  :Bave: 

Je suis tellement chaud bordel, préparez les perfusions et l'amphétamine, ça va chier à la release nom de merde

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## Kamikaze

Scion

https://i.redd.it/j3jjf5jj2ui01.jpg

- - - Mise à jour - - -

j'ai rien dit j'avais mal lu, ça a l'air d'être buff un peu partout

----------


## Ravine

Les nouvelles ascendances sont vraiment tres bonnes. Meme la Scion est chouette (et ce node Gladiator en Ascendant, mouah!)

----------


## Kamikaze

Ouais avant il était bien à chier, là il pèse

----------


## Psycho_Ad

Oui la scion est bien buff ça fait plaisir.

----------


## Ravine

https://twitter.com/pathofexile/stat...43409740091392

----------


## Kamikaze

Marrant qu'ils sortent tectonic slam, je comprends pas trop le motif. Je trouve ça cool mais la plupart du temps quand ils sortent un skill c'est pour une raison précise, genre faire un truc nouveau ou remplacer un skill obsolète, là je vois pas

- - - Mise à jour - - -





Ça explique un peu l'elementalist

----------


## CaMarchePas

Et une prophétie de plus :


^^

----------


## Kamikaze

Très, très, très bon. Du leveling, du late game. Je sens que ça va déchirer

----------


## Jalkar

> Marrant qu'ils sortent tectonic slam, je comprends pas trop le motif. Je trouve ça cool mais la plupart du temps quand ils sortent un skill c'est pour une raison précise, genre faire un truc nouveau ou remplacer un skill obsolète, là je vois pas
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ça explique un peu l'elementalist


Purée j'ai l'impression qu'il est pété cet herald genre pour RF.

----------


## thomzon

Tectonic Slam semble aussi bien coller avec le Jug, synérgie génération / consommation d'endurance charge, non ?

----------


## Ananas

> Tectonic Slam semble aussi bien coller avec le Jug, synérgie génération / consommation d'endurance charge, non ?


Ouep, je vais d'ailleurs partir là-dessus pour la prochaine league.

Ca marche aussi en unarmed, donc ça permettra à ceux qui aiment jouer facebreaker d'avoir l'équivalent d'un sunder!

----------


## Exureris

Le Jugg me donne bien envie aussi. Peut être en HC pour jouer avec les grands canards...En essayant cette fois de ne pas oublier que je joue en HC quand je vais dans les trials de laby et que je mongolise dans les pièges... ^^'

----------


## alogos

> Purée j'ai l'impression qu'il est pété cet herald genre pour RF.


Il apporte strictement que dalle pour RF... c'est pas du Spell Damage et le Burning Damage est uniquement pour le Burning causé par le skill (et il était déjà là avant)

----------


## Jalkar

> Il apporte strictement que dalle pour RF... c'est pas du Spell Damage et le Burning Damage est uniquement pour le Burning causé par le skill (et il était déjà là avant)


Comment on le sait que le burning damage est local ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Comment on le sait que le burning damage est local ?


On ne le sait pas et ça m'étonne qu'ils n'ont jamais changé le wording pour le coup... mais ptet que du coup maintenant il est global ce bonus ? 




> Très, très, très bon. Du leveling, du late game. Je sens que ça va déchirer


Pour ceux qui ne lisent pas les trucs importants de la vidéo, la liste des crafts visibles :
create unidentified rare quiver / belt / amulet / ringcreate rare 1h axe with attack speed / increased physical damage /create unidentified rare weapon (chaque type dispo ?)*create map : 8 mods ou unique*stack of 10 currenciesrandom gem 11-20% qualityrandom flask 11-20% quality*random atziri fragment*stacked deck currency (file une carte aléatoire façon gambler)*level 21 corrupted gem**fully linked six socket rare* (avec 4 icônes spécifiques, des légendaires ou boss de portail ?)rare bow with : attack speed / increased attack speed / no elemental damage mod / no physical damage mod / critical strike chancerare quiver with : attack speed / dexterity / max lifecraft de leveling avec des mobs uniques de l'histoire : items avec stats/resist, items déjà 4L, flasks avec un bonus spécifique...craft d'un unique d'un type (flask / axe / quiver...) en capturant un mob légendaire unique et l'affrontant dans l'arène*reroll slots sur un item avec : au moins 1/2/3 blancs*, 3 couleurs différentesséparer un item en deux avec chacun la moitié des mods (coucou magic (+augment) => régal => split)*create an imprint* of a magic item (façon eternal orb). C'est une liste, donc possible qu'il y ai la même chose en rare. Idem qu'au dessus : craft d'une très bonne base genre harbinger bow 6L double T1...corrupt une arme pour armure pour avoir 30% qualité (viser le max dégât ou max défense, ou les deux avec un gros bouclier  ::P:  )create a mirrored copy of : map / flask*modify mods on an item* : add a prefix ET remove a random suffix / add a suffixe ET remove a random prefixadd mod to a flask

Quand je vois la liste des possibilités, même sans savoir la difficulté à avoir leurs compos... ça me fait penser à Darkshrine façon craft !

----------


## Ravine

https://www.reddit.com/r/pathofexile...ague_starters/

Exemple:

----------


## CaMarchePas

Ca prive du plaisir de se rendre compte qu'on a 4 points à récup de quêtes zappées ou dont on n'a pas pris les récompenses, arrivé au lvl89 !  ::ninja:: 

Et pour râler : il héberge sur imgur, imgur c'est le mal, et j'en ai marre de changer d'addon pour passer le referer, du coup c'est forcément un connard !

----------


## cailloux

> Jugger
> 
> https://i.redd.it/peybjbosdti01.jpg
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Des buffs, sympa


Ya des builds spécial accuracy (avec undeniable ?)

----------


## GUESH

Hype !


Vraiment sympa le craft pendant la période de leveling !

----------


## darkpoulp

Personne joue à Torchlight 2? Spectral shield throw ça a la même feeling que la première capacité de l'Outlander et Tectonic Slam, c'est exactement la première capacité de l'Engineer.
Rogntudju, je vais commencer la league avec un mois de retard.

----------


## cailloux

Tectonic slam + endurance charge on melee stun...

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Ya des builds spécial accuracy (avec undeniable ?)


Là l'idée c'est surtout de proposer une alternative intéressante à resolute technique. Me souvient pas si y'a des builds vraiment dédié au max accuracy, mais y'a des moyens de la booster pour profiter au max de cette node :
-épées avec %accuracy en inné
-épées uniques qui ont ce même mod et pas mal avec des bonus aux crits
-l'arc darkscorn a un bonus d'accuracy en % et plusieurs carquois en ont aussi
-tous les items avec du flat accuracy peuvent devenir intéressants 
-toutes les nodes accuracy+attack speed peuvent devenir de gros boosts d'attack speed
-certains uniques profitent de l'accuracy mais je n'ai retrouvé que les gants Oskarm qui font boost d'accuracy + curse on hit assassin's mark + 2% attack critical strike chance per 200 accuracy
-le casque obscurantis
Donc y'a indéniablement de quoi faire !

edit pour avoir mes infos plus tard au même endroit !  ::ninja::  merci Jalkar ^^

----------


## Jalkar

> Là l'idée c'est surtout de proposer une alternative intéressante à resolute technique. Me souvient pas si y'a des builds vraiment dédié au max accuracy, mais y'a des moyens de la booster pour profiter au max de cette node :
> -épées avec %accuracy en inné
> -épées uniques qui ont ce même mod et pas mal avec des bonus aux crits
> -l'arc darkscorn a un bonus d'accuracy en % et plusieurs carquois en ont aussi
> -tous les items avec du flat accuracy peuvent devenir intéressants 
> -toutes les nodes accuracy+attack speed peuvent devenir de gros boosts d'attack speed
> -certains uniques profitent de l'accuracy mais je n'ai retrouvé que les gants Oskarm qui font boost d'accuracy + curse on hit assassin's mark + 2% attack critical strike chance per 200 accuracy
> 
> Donc y'a indéniablement de quoi faire !


tu as aussi le casque obscurantis

----------


## Utharion

Je suis bloqué...
Partie 2 Acte 3 dans les égouts, Doedre me défonce, ou Labyrinthe 2, l'empereur Izu machin.
Les trashs ne représentent rien, et les boss OS. Je pense en arrêter là. Ça ne vaut pas le coup de farm, surtout que les trashs mobs sont juste nuls. Dommage.

----------


## Jalkar

> Je suis bloqué...
> Partie 2 Acte 3 dans les égouts, Doedre me défonce, ou Labyrinthe 2, l'empereur Izu machin.
> Les trashs ne représentent rien, et les boss OS. Je pense en arrêter là. Ça ne vaut pas le coup de farm, surtout que les trashs mobs sont juste nuls. Dommage.


au lieu de chouiné, partager ton perso qu'on puisse te donner des conseils.

Tu as compris que sur Doedre tu peux tourner la valve pour arrêter les debuff ?
Tu as compris que pour Izaro, dans les phases inital il faut dégommer ses adds pour éviter qu'il soit trop buff à la fin ?

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Les trashs ne représentent rien, et les boss OS. Je pense en arrêter là. Ça ne vaut pas le coup de farm, surtout que les trashs mobs sont juste nuls. Dommage.


C'est un hack&slash hein, c'est un peu l'idée de base !  ::P:

----------


## Kamikaze

Il a pas tort pour les trashs en vrai mais ouais je laisse la brigade anti chialeuse s'en occuper  ::ninja::

----------


## Psycho_Ad

> Je suis bloqué...
> Partie 2 Acte 3 dans les égouts, Doedre me défonce, ou Labyrinthe 2, l'empereur Izu machin.
> Les trashs ne représentent rien, et les boss OS. Je pense en arrêter là. Ça ne vaut pas le coup de farm, surtout que les trashs mobs sont juste nuls. Dommage.


Tu suis un build ou tu t'es lancé seul? Si c'est la deuxième réponse, c'est tout à fait normal de se planter au début. Si tu veux un coup de main, link ton profil pour qu'on puisse voir ton stuff et tes skills.

Et oui Doedre il faut tourner la valve, ça peut fortement aider.  ::ninja::

----------


## Pioupiou77

> au lieu de chouiné, partager ton perso qu'on puisse te donner des conseils.
> 
> Tu as compris que sur Doedre tu peux tourner la valve pour arrêter les debuff ?
> Tu as compris que pour Izaro, dans les phases inital il faut dégommer ses adds pour éviter qu'il soit trop buff à la fin ?


Sinon jouer à Candy Crush , c'est moins rageant  ::ninja:: 
Ou alors y'a un Streamer français qui fait de très bon builds bancals et qui marche bien sur des mobs Level 50  :;):

----------


## Kamikaze

Tetris est pas mal aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## Pioupiou77

> Tetris est pas mal aussi


Doctor Mario , easy rage Quit  ::P:

----------


## darkpoulp

> tu as aussi le casque obscurantis


C'est le build trademark de Zeno (le designer d'Oskarm, d'ailleurs): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9Q2GQ1DK6Q

Mais avant le buff d'Undeniable, c'était généralement admis que le résultat est pas super efficace (à part pour le bonus lol). Maintenant, ça a une synergie avec les builds full strength (PotCG, anyone?). Faudrait rentrer les chiffres dans PoB.

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon. Pourquoi y'a personne qui vibre sur ce topic.

 :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## Ananas

On va dépasser la limite des 10k posts tout bientôt. Vu l'effervescence que ça va être dès vendredi, ça serait pas mal que le chef ouvre un nouveau topic d'ici là  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

:Vibre:

----------


## Pioupiou77

Parce qu'on fait une marmite de café pour vendredi  :;):

----------


## Zbibam

Raaah je sais toujours pas quoi jouer en league starter, vivement le patchnote.

Tectonic slam en Juggernaut ou Chieftain ? Facebreaker ou pas ?
Shield Throw Glad ?

Occulist ED me fait de l'oeil aussi, mais j'ai peur que ce soit toujours trop lent en ST  ::cry::

----------


## EvilGuinness

> 


Je regarde le stream de Zizaran. Y'a déjà assez de gens à vibrer et pester  ::):

----------


## Kamikaze

Bordel je suis trop CHAAUUUUUUUD

 :Vibre:  

Y'a trop de builds qui me tentent aussi, on verra

----------


## Kamikaze

oputainoputain ça tease les patchnot sur reddit

- - - Mise à jour - - -

+  le tps pr lortografe

- - - Mise à jour - - -

galayre

- - - Mise à jour - - -

first

https://www.pathofexile.com/forum/view-thread/2093500

- - - Mise à jour - - -

wow ça bouge

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ok pas tant que ça

----------


## Zbibam

Ce patchnote de la déception  ::O:

----------


## zguy02

et ca dit quoi dans el patchnote?

----------


## darkpoulp

Aucun nerf des skills meta en 3.1

Du coup mon premier perso ce sera GC totem ou mine.

Pas de reformulation de Harness the void du trickster, si c'est 3 rolls indépendants c'est complétement fumé. Edit: hé, non! J'avais mal lu. Rekt

Très peu de changement dans les skills de manière générale.

Par contre, chouette QOL pour les SSF: les maps non complétées ont 2x plus de chance de tomber.

J'ai la flemme de me refaire les teasers d'ascendancy pour voir ce qui a changé avec la version finale.

Qui prend l'OP? me répondez pas, surtout.

----------


## Ravine

> When you use your Stash, the in-game chest now opens. It's like you're really there!
> 
> *Character Balance*
> Player traps now explode at  the end of their duration, triggering their skills. The exceptions to  this are Bear Trap and Conversion Trap, which still break at the end of  their duration.


POB updated sinon

> pour les traps, aucune raison d'utiliser Sunblast anymore.



> Passive skills which increase Physical Damage dealt by Staves or Wands, or Damage dealt by Wands, now also increase the damage of Ailments caused by those weapons as well. This brings them in line with all the other weapon passives.


Staff poison/bleed jouable enfin! (et non, pas PotCG, vu que le base damage est nul)

----------


## Kamikaze

Bon.

Mes tree sont prêts dans POE Planner

ça commence quand

j'attends

----------


## Dirian

Je ne sais toujours pas quoi faire, c'est trop dur de choisir T_T

----------


## Kamikaze

Perso dans la casquette j'ai,

Glad Max Block, Anvil, classique revisité
Jugger 1h Sword, Off Hand, Accuracy, Max Endu, que j'avais déjà un peu testé en Abyss (avec nebuloch off hand)
Hierophant Crit Totem, MOM, classique revisité
Deadeye Blink Mirror, MOM, Acro, EE

Bref que des trucs que j'ai déjà fait mais avec toute cette nouveauté ça me chauffe à mort

----------


## CaMarchePas

> Qui prend l'OP? me répondez pas, surtout.


Tu t'es cru en démocratie ? >.>

La suite ici !

----------

